# Wobbler vom Besenstiel II



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. November 2009)

Hallo liebe Wobblerbastler,

dadurch, dass es im 
*Original-Thema: Wobbler vom Besenstiel (Klick)*

Probleme mit dem fehlerfreien Öffnen von den letzten, aktuellen Seite gibt und diese anscheinend nicht zu beheben sind, haben wir entschieden, dass wir ein
*Folgethema: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*
erstellen.

Somit können wir wieder einfacher zusammen komunizieren und wenn die Probleme mit unserem Originalthema behoben sind, können wir die Beiträge, die hier geschrieben werden ja zum alten Thema zusammenfügen. Dann ist wieder alles beisammen.

Meine Bitte an einen Admin oder Mod wäre noch, das Originalthema "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" als "wichtig" zu markieren, damit das wirklich grandiose Thema nicht im Sumpf der Beiträge versinkt und unsere mühsam zusammengetragenen Informationen nicht verloren gehen.

Dann kann das Geschehen jetzt übergangsweise hier weitergehen!

Viel Spass!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist dann schon Nummer 2 hier!

Oder doch nummer 7000???
#6


----------



## weberei (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke Adlerauge, dass du das in die Hand genommen hast!

Um auf die Frage von don rhabano aus dem Teil 1 einzugehen:



> PS: Wo bezieht ihr euren "Wabenstoff" fürs Schuppenlackieren her? Habe Fliegennetz ,was aber eckig ist und sehr kleine Maschen hat und ich hatte  so ein Netz ,was über Mandarinenkisten drüber war, das echt ein schönes Muster hatte.



Ich habe auch noch nicht das perfekte Netz gefunden, aber mit dem Innennetz einer alten Boxershort/Badehose bin ich schon zufrieden. Vorher hatte ich das Netz eines Kartoffelbeutels oder Zwiebelnetzes. Aber das war nicht für Schuppenmuster zu gebrauchen, das Badehosennetz war schon ok, aber immernochnicht das Wahre 
Bilder :






 (oben links - Kartoffelbeutelnetz)










 (Badehosennetz)
Mir sind die Lücken zwischen den "Schuppen" noch zu groß, deswegen hätte ich auch gerne ein neues Netz. Aber so geht es auch.... 


weberei


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme immer ein Kartoffelnetz.
Die Netze sind aber nicht gleich, da gibt es solche mit engen Waben, aus einem recht starkem Kunststoff (die sind gut) und wieder andere mit weiten Waben und aus lose geflochenen Kunststofffäden (eher nicht zu gebrauchen).

Sowas in der Richtung:




also immer mal verschiedene Kartoffeln essen, gesund sind sie auch!


----------



## diemai (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , dann werd' ich mich hier auch einklinken , ........ist auf die Dauer doch zu nervig mit dem Durchklicken im Original-Thread !

Ich habe meinen Netzstoff aus'm Handarbeitsladen/Stoffladen oder den entsprechenden Abteilungen großer Kaufhäuser !

Da gibt's so'n Stoff , der heißt "Tüll" glaub'ich , gib's in verschieden Farben(ist uns ja egal :q) , kostet vielleicht 2-3 Euro pro Meter(so'ne Stoffbahn ist auch 1 m breit , also pro Quadratmeter).

Hat'n feines Wabenmuster , ungefähr so 1,5 mm Maschenweite !

Habe ich auch schon zum Unterkleben unter Alu-Tape benutzt ! 

Gruß , diemai


----------



## Bondex (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja super daß das jetzt hier weitergeht. Ich dachte schon ich bin der einzige der die Seiten nicht mehr öfnnen konnte. Aber anscheinend haben da immer noch welche gepostet. Mich würde interessieren ob es jemanden gibt der auf dem Alten Threat noch das Ende lesen und betrachten kann...


----------



## diemai (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Der geht wohl noch für Jeden auf , .........is' nur nervig , weil man immer erst das Thema links anklicken muß , ....dann immer auf die höchsten Seitenzahlen durchklicken , .....10 , 110 , 210 , 310 ........usw .

Es gehen dann natürlich immer die entsprechenden Seiten auf , so dauert es seine Zeit , bis man am Ende angelangt ist ..........!

Bei direkt verlinken und klicken auf "letzte Seite" gibt's Error !

Momentan ist der Thread auf Seite 499 oder 500 , .......falls er nicht irgendwie repariert wird , ist für mich damit da Schluß , und ich werde ausschließlich hier im Teil II weiterposten ,....... dennoch pflichte ich Adl3r4ug3 uneingeschränkt bei , den Thread gesondert zu markieren o. Ä. , damit man auf enthaltene Infos einfach zurückgreifen kann !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## grasfisch (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute ,

also ich hatte eigentlich immer die aktuelle seite lesen können,ohne irgendwelches durchklicken der einzelnen seiten.aber egal dann eben hier weiter.

gruß grasfisch


----------



## diemai (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ grasfisch 

..........is' ja echt merkwürdig , ...........vieleicht kommen ja einige Systeme damit klar und Andere wieder nicht ?

Na ja , egal , .......hier geht's weiter ....#6|wavey:!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Liegt glaube ich am Browser:
während bei meiner Freundin (die nutzt den Internet Explorer) gar nichts mehr ging mit dem Thread, wurde beim Firefox immer eine Meldung angezeigt, die auf irgendeine "Endlosschleife" hinwies. Beim "Erneuten Versuch" kam man dann aber zu den letzten Postings.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit meinem Internet explorer funzt es problemlos bei dem alten Thread


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich hab dann mal den Mod angeschrieben.
Das alte Thema ist geschlossen und unter "wichtig" ganz oben konserviert, hoffentlich für die Ewigkeit!

#6

Auf ein Neues mit schönen Arbeiten!!!

Ich habe vor unserem Enthusiasmus jedenfalls den größten #r


:m


----------



## weberei (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

das mit dem Holz hat immer noch nicht geklappt, die haben verpennt, das Holz zuzusägen #q #d
Wahrscheinlich aber auch, weil sie zur Zeit echt viel zu tun haben. Nächster Termin ist Mittwoch  Naja was solls, dafür bekomme ich es umsonst gesägt.

@don rhabano:

damit du es nicht falsch verstehst:
ich habe so ein Netz verwendet (für den im 1. Bild oben links)




Das von Kohlmeise ist feinmaschiger als dieses.
-------
Kann bitte noch jemand etwas dazu sagen:


> Für meine neuen Jerks möchte ich gerne Rasseln bauen. Eine 1m Aluröhre (7,5x1mm) habe ich bereits, aber von wo hole ich die Stahlkugeln und welche größe sollten sie haben?
> Wie ihr gesagt habt, verbaut ihr auch Rasseln, was für Kugeln nehmt ihr denn dafür?
> In Ebay habe ich schon welche gesehen, 50 Stück für 3€ zzgl. 2,50€ Porto, was mir doch ein wenig zu viel ist (siehe HIER). Oder ist der Preis normal?
> Gibts sowas sonst auch im Bauhaus? OBI hatte es nicht  Aber so würde ich zumindest Porto sparen



DANKE #6
|wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all Danke für die tipps
 Badehoseninnenleben is schon ne super idee....aber solche kartoffelnetze hab ich noch nie gesehen.

Zu den Stahlkugeln kann ich nichts sagen evtl. mal nach Sportschleuderkugeln schaun...oder Schrotblei nehmen ;klingt aber nich so fein.

greets


----------



## weberei (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja danke trotzdem 

Wenn es solche Netze für Kartoffeln bei dir nicht gibt: auch Zwiebeln, Zitronen Orangen usw usw sind in Netze eingepackt. Das passende müsst du dann eben für dich herausfinden, aber versuchs mal mit dem Badehosennetz, das geht auf jeden Fall...

weberei


----------



## HHBohn (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch Bastlerprofis.Wurde bestimmt schon tausendfach gefragt oder ich bin zu blöd zum lesen,na egal hoffe trozdem auf eine Antwort.Also wo genau und mit wieviel Gramm  muß der Wobbler bebleibt werden oder ist das egal?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

freut mich, dass ich euch alle jetzt hier im zweiten Teil begrüßen darf.





don rhabano schrieb:


> Zu den Stahlkugeln kann ich nichts sagen evtl. mal nach Sportschleuderkugeln schaun...oder Schrotblei nehmen ;klingt aber nich so fein.



Sportschleuderkugeln haben meines Wissens einen eher großen Durchmesser. Wie die müssen ja auch etwas an Masse mitbringen damit sie gut fliegen und die nötige Energie aufbringen.
Für große Wobbler kann man die sicherlich nehmen.
Bei kleineren Wobblern wird das sicherlich schwierig.

Schrotblei würde ich nicht nehmen, dann das glaube ich zu weich ist. Ich meine das Geräusch wird ja mitunter auch durch das Zusammenstoßen der Kugeln erzeugt und Blei gibt aufgrund der Weiche glaube ich kein so lautes Geräusch.
Die Größe des Schrotbleis würde ja passen.

Was noch ne Idee wäre, wären Stahlschrotpatronen aufmachen.
Es gibt manche mit Bleischrot und mit Stahlschrot.
Die Stahlschrotkörner hätten das richtige Material und den richtigen Durchmesser.
Aber ist glaube ich eine zu teure Variante, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein "Normalbürger" nicht an Schrotmunition kommt.:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



HHBohn schrieb:


> Moinsen ich hab mal ne Frage an Euch Bastlerprofis.Wurde bestimmt schon tausendfach gefragt oder ich bin zu blöd zum lesen,na egal hoffe trozdem auf eine Antwort.Also wo genau und mit wieviel Gramm  muß der Wobbler bebleibt werden oder ist das egal?



Hey,

kommt darauf an, was du für einen Wobbler bauen willst:

Soll er sinken, dann soviel dass er sinkt, aber nicht zu viel. Sonst beeinträchtig das den Lauf.

Soll er schwimmen, dann reichen je nach größe ein paar Gramm an der richtigen Stelle und er läuft super und bleibt auch aufrecht im Wasser stehen.

Soll es ein Suspender werden, dann kannst du irgendwie mit der Wasserverträngung ein Gewicht ausrechnen, wie viel Blei reinmuss. Aber durch Epoxidschicht, Schaufel und Haken wird er sowiso noch mal schwerer.

Einfach ausprobieren. Ist auch nicht so einfach zu erklären.

*Machen wirs so: Wenn du einen Wobblerrohling hast, dann poste ein Bild und gib die Größe an. Sag uns ob es ein Schwimmer, Sinker oder Suspender werden soll und wir sagen dir dann, wo und wie viel Blei rein soll.*


----------



## west1 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich bin auch hier und komm jetzt öfters, wenn ich darf. 



> Zitat von Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Klingt nach krummen Geschäften


Sind keine krumme Geschäfte.|supergri



> Zitat von diemai
> 
> Ich weiß allerdings nicht , ob du da ohne Registrierung 'reinkommst !


Dieter, bin leider nicht reingekommen #c



> Zitat von Kohlmeise
> 
> Es würde mich sehr reizen, mal einen großen Mehrteiler als Tiefläufer zu bauen. Hab das einmal versucht, ein Riesenaufwand und eine Wahnsinnsarbeit: Ich konnte tun, was ...



Bau doch einfach einen sinkenden.



> Zitat von don rhabano
> 
> Für alle die das harte Styrodur interesiert....sucht mal nach Jackodur
> Da gibts auch versch. Härtegrade.



Mein Zeugs ist kein Jackodur. Jackodur kenn ich vom Bau!



> Zitat von WobbyWob
> 
> erstmal zm material das wir alle suchen! ist es evtl. Extruderhartschaum? sieht aufjedenfall ähnlich aus!



Hab mal nach Extruderhartschaum gesucht und nach einigem hin und her Isosport LaminaeX AL PP gefunden. Das dürfte das Zeugs sein das ich hier habe. An meinem ist die äußere Schicht dünner und die zweite Schicht fehlt. Wenn einer die Polyurethan-Hartschaumplatten kennt und eventuell weis wo man kleinere Mengen (Reststücke oder so) bekommt bitte melden. :m


----------



## stefano89 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch von mir Danke an Aldlerauge...habe die letzten Tage schon garnichtmehr nach dem Thread geschaut, wegen dem Problem...jetzt werd ich wieder fleißig lesen


----------



## HHBohn (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> *Machen wirs so: Wenn du einen Wobblerrohling hast, dann poste ein Bild und gib die Größe an. Sag uns ob es ein Schwimmer, Sinker oder Suspender werden soll und wir sagen dir dann, wo und wie viel Blei rein soll.*




Machen wir so.Danke dir schon mal.


----------



## Lars123 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so wollt euch mal mene ersten wobbler marke eigenbau zeigen
der badewannentest verlief schonmal einigermaßen gut und wie man so schön sagt "noch kein meister ist vom himmel gefallen"
edit: sorry für die bescheidene quali kommen bald schönere


----------



## weberei (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was noch ne Idee wäre, wären Stahlschrotpatronen aufmachen.
> Es gibt manche mit Bleischrot und mit Stahlschrot.
> Die Stahlschrotkörner hätten das richtige Material und den richtigen Durchmesser.
> Aber ist glaube ich eine zu teure Variante, mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ein "Normalbürger" nicht an Schrotmunition kommt.:q



Oh ja, an Patronen kommen wird eher schwer und teuer  Wie macht ihr denn eure Rasseln? Also was für Kugeln nehmt ihr? Ihr habt mir doch schon Tipps gegeben, wie ihr eure Rasseln macht, dann müsstet ihr doch auch sagen können, woher ihr die Kugeln holt 
Die Rasseln sollen in Jerkbaits eingebaut werden, diese sin 18mm dick und zwischen 10-15cm lang. Nur so als Orrientierungshilfe...

Danke 
weberei


----------



## don rhabano (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also wenn ich mal Rasseln einbaue (sehr selten) bohr ich ein Loch (so 6mm) Quer bzw. fast ganz durch den Köder....Stahlkugeln rein (alte Kugellager ) und mit ner Scheibe Ikeableistift oder Rundholz die/das Loch zu kleben ....plan schleifen.
Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt es auch Stahlkugeln für Softairs ; dürften nicht sehr teuer sein. Kannst ja mal schauen.


----------



## Naghul (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bei 1,2,3...meins, gibt es z.b. 100 stahlkugeln 4-5mm unter 5 euro. evtl. billiger, wenn ihr bietet.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



HHBohn schrieb:


> Also wo genau und mit wieviel Gramm  muß der Wobbler bebleibt werden oder ist das egal?




Mal ganz platt gesagt: Es macht Sinn, den Wobbler so auszubleien, dass er plan im Wasser liegt. Wo genau die Stelle ist, die das ermöglicht, kommt auf mehrere Faktoren an: Das Gewicht der Schaufel, die Form des Wobblers...., um die beiden wichtigsten zu nennen.
Wie viel Blei da rein soll, hängt im wesentlichen von dem Einsatzzweck ab: Für einen Schleppwobbler darf der Restauftrieb ruhig größer sein, willst du einen Twitchwobbler, so soll er eher nur ganz langsam aufsteigen oder sinken. Und so weiter....

Am besten machst du dir mal einen Rohling fertig. Baue die Schaufel ran, lackiere das Teil ein oder zweimal mit Klarlack, mach Haken ran und dann ran an die Badewanne. Nimm Bleischrote oder Kugeln, drück die ein wenig platt und klebe sie mit Tesa an den Rohling. Dann siehst du schon, ob es passt. Mit der Zeit wirst du das dann einschätzen können, wo die richtigen Stellen zum Bebleien sind. Da kann man dann die Löcher "frei Schnauze" bohren. Der Badewannentest dient dann nur noch dazu, das genaue Gewicht der Bleimenge festzustellen.

Generell: Sehr leichte Hölzer (Balsa, Abachi) machen eine sehr lebhafte Aktion, brauchen aber einiges an Blei, besonders Balsa. Ein 15 cm Balsawobbler kann schon mal 30 gramm Bleieinlage verschlingen, dass er anständig im Wasser liegt. Bei härteren Hölzern ist das dann umgekehrt.


----------



## weberei (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

super, vielen Dank, ich wusste, ich kann mich auf euch verlassen 

Dass ich nicht selbst auch softairkugeln gekommen bin #d |kopfkrat Aber die Preise sind echt ok! 

Danke euch #6
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

das Thema Rasseln würde mir ja auch gefallen, aber ich glaube bei meinen 6cm kleinen Barschwobblern mit einer Dicke von vielleicht 1cm komme ich da auf keinen grünen Zweig.|kopfkrat


----------



## ulfster (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es gibt so kleine rasseln für gummifische. die sind aus glas mit mini stahlkugeln drin. die könntest du locker in nen 6cm langen 1cm durchmesser wobbler einlassen...


----------



## ulfster (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann möchte ich nun auch mal mein Erstlingswerk präsentieren...  Ist ein Jerkbait geworden, ca. 15cm lang. Die Form habe ich im CAD nach einer Bildvorlage entworfen.
Daraufhin von einem Foto eine Textur erstellt und im Farblaser gedruckt.
Leider ist mir der Übergang Bauch-Textur-Rücken nicht so gelungen.. Habe ich mit normalen Spraydosen probiert.
Dank der vielen Anleitungen hier bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem ersten Eigenbau-Köder.

Einige Dinge, die ich dennoch das nächste mal noch verbessern muss:
-Die Textur vor dem Aufkleben mit Klarlack lackieren um sie besser schleifbar zu machen.
-Die Textur beim Aufkleben mit Sprühkleber am Rand stärker einsprühen, damit sich die Textur auch über Rundungen kleben lässt... hier hatte ich Problemen und musste nochmal mit Sekundenkleber ran... nervig!
-Aluklebeband wird sofort von der Spraydose überdeckt, einen erhofften Weiss-Silber Effekt gab es nicht. Wollte ich am Bauch erzeugen...
-Acrylfarbe deckt nicht wirklich gut... zumindest bei mir, nach 4 Grundierungen habe ich immer noch Holz durchschimmern gesehen.
-Für die Epoxidschicht reichen 3-4 sparsame Schichten, sonst entstehen selbst mit Köderrad Unebenheiten durch zuviel/ungleich verteiltes Epoxid.
-Epoxidversiegelung ist nach 24h noch nicht komplett durchgetrocknet... mehr Geduld 
-Sekundenkleber auf Epoxid gibt Schlieren. ?! (24h Trockenzeit)

Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie bekommt man beim Versiegeln diese Miniblasen weg? Ich habe Epoxid und Härter (Behnke) mit nem Holzstab gemischt und da keine Blasen gesehen. Aufgetragen habe ich mit nem Schwamm, das Ergebnis sind viele kleine Miniblasen in den Epxidschichten.

Nunja, jetzt hoffe ich auf einen guten Lauf, das Bad steht nämlich noch aus  Hier 2 Bilder.


----------



## Matchfischer (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ulfster

Sehr schönen Jerkbait haste da gebaut!

Ich nehme zum versiegeln Bootslack den ich mit nem Pinsel auftrage. Vielleicht liegts ja am Schwamm. Würds vielleicht auch ma mit nehm Pinsel versuchen oder mah kuckn was die andern sagen wie ses machn.


----------



## don rhabano (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alu-Schalen helfen generell....und nat Pinsel benutzen...


----------



## Naghul (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ulfster: wirklich schöner jerk #6 

die blasen müssen nicht zwangsläufig vom verrühren kommen.
bei der reaktion von harz und härter entstehen temperaturen.
da der unterbau aus holz ist, gast die feuchtigkeit aus dem holz.
die kleinen luftblasen schaffen in deinem fall nicht die epoxyschicht zu durchwandern, weil das epoxy zu dickflüssig ist.

du hast zwei möglichkeiten. du benutzt das 300er epox von behnke und nicht das 600er. ist im grunde das gleich nur dass das 300er von der viskosität etwas dünnlüssiger ist.

oder du benutzt beim aushärten eine externe wärmequelle, z.b. eine glühbirne in deinem köderrad.

abachi neigt sehr gerne zu luftblasen.

und immer schön weiterbasteln 

gruss


----------



## WobbyWob (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ulfster

sehr schön dein erstling! #6
kann das sein das du einen aufgeklebten barsch an deinem köder hast dann drüber gemalt hast? |kopfkrat 

zum blässchen wegmachen kann ich mich naghul nur anschliessen. 
bei wärme wirds dünnflüssiger!
ich halte ein feuerzeug unter der mischschale! 


gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ulfster: Sehr schöner Jerk!

Das Problemchen mit den Luftblasen habe ich auch. Habe genau das gleiche Epoxid. Behnke 600er. Aber bei mir entstehen die immer schon beim Verrühren. Vielleicht rühre ich zu schnell und bringe so Luft in das Epoxid. Werde mal schauen, ob ich das wegbekomme.
Wenn du genau das Bild unten anschaust, dann siehst du auch diese kleinen Blasen...

______________________

Komme gerade von ner kleinen Wanderung. Da mir das Spühlbecken um den Lauf testen zu klein ist, und mir mein Testbecken neben dem Haus über den Winter abgelassen wurde, habe ich mich auf ne kleine Wanderung zu einem kleinen vielleicht 15m (Durchmesser) runden See begeben. Etwa 1km vom Haus entfernt, im Wald. Dort habe ich meinen neuesten Wobbler getestet.

Seine Daten:
Material: Balsaholz
Größe: 6cm
Lauftiefe: 0,5-1m

http://img686.*ih.us/img686/6655/pb2500021.png

Die Farbgebung soll im Frühjahr im trüben Rhein den einen oder andren Biss bringen.
Es ist ein Suspender bzw. ganz langsamer Sinker geworden, der etwas Schwanzlastig ist.
Wenn ich neue Sprengringe bzw. Haken habe, dann tausche ich den Schwanzdrilling noch aus und es ist dann ein Suspender. 
Gerade sind glaube ich 6er Haken dran.

Was mir an dem Wobbler auch noch nicht ganz so gefällt, ist das, dass mir die Ösen der Achsen etwas zu klein geworden sind. Die Kopföse ragt gerade so aus der Schaufel raus. Es reicht zwar für nen Karabiner bzw. für die Schnur, aber beim nächsten Bau werden die Ösen etwas größer dimensioniert.


----------



## catfish 69 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöner wobbler schaut cool aus!!ist bestimmt sehr fängig!!ist der kopf über die silberfolie lakiert??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



catfish 69 schrieb:


> schöner wobbler schaut cool aus!!ist bestimmt sehr fängig!!ist der kopf über die silberfolie lakiert??



Danke. Ja der Kopf wurde sorfältig abgeklebt und dann mit mehreren, dicken Schichten weißer Acrylfarbe grundiert. Etwa 0,5mm Dick. Dann kamen noch 2 dünne Schichten rot drauf. So war die Struktur von der Alufolie weg.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ulfster schrieb:


> Was mir noch nicht ganz klar ist, wie bekommt man beim Versiegeln diese Miniblasen weg? Ich habe Epoxid und Härter (Behnke) mit nem Holzstab gemischt und da keine Blasen gesehen. Aufgetragen habe ich mit nem Schwamm, das Ergebnis sind viele kleine Miniblasen in den Epxidschicht




Das gemischte Epoxid ein paar Minuten stehen lassen und schwupps sind die Bläschen weg!
Sehr schönes Erstlingswerk übrigens, nur das mit dem Test NACH der ganzen Arbeit halte ich für gewagt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das gemischte Epoxid ein paar Minuten stehen lassen und schwupps sind die Bläschen weg!



Ich lasse mein Epoxidgemisch immer 2h stehen, bis ich es auftrage. Die Blasen gehen aber nicht weg...|kopfkrat


----------



## nepomuk (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
hätte nicht gedacht das West1 so schnell einen so schönen Wobbler aus den Plattenresten baut.
Falls jemand Interesse hat bin ich gern bereit gegen einen Unkostenbetrag von 5 Euro das Material zu versenden.

Gruß Swen


----------



## Lars123 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hmmm schade das sich keiner zu meinen minis geäußert hat (ist ein 10cent stück)


----------



## west1 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lars123 schrieb:


> hmmm schade das sich keiner zu meinen minis geäußert hat (ist ein 10cent stück)



Doch die sind Top! #6
Für mich mit meinen Wurstfingern währe das nichts! Hab zwar auch schon ein paar kleine gebaut aber in der gleichen Zeit mach ich nen großen und es geht einfacher! :q



			
				nepomuk schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> hätte nicht gedacht das West1 so schnell einen so schönen Wobbler aus den Plattenresten baut.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat bin ich gern bereit gegen einen Unkostenbetrag von 5 Euro das Material zu versenden.



Swen da bist du ja endlich! Wo warst du denn so lange?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> hätte nicht gedacht das West1 so schnell einen so schönen Wobbler aus den Plattenresten baut.
> Falls jemand Interesse hat bin ich gern bereit gegen einen Unkostenbetrag von 5 Euro das Material zu versenden.
> 
> Gruß Swen



Dann bist du die "Materialquelle" von west1?
Unter "Material" verstehst du das harte Styrodur, das er bei seinem mehrteiligen Wobbler benutzt hat?
Kannst du hier vielleicht nochmal ein Bild von dem Zeugs auch in der Meganahaufnahme posten?
Nehmen wir mal an, ich zahle dir 5€, wie viel von dem Material würde ich dann bekommen?

Oder bringe ich jetzt etwas durcheinander und dein Material ist das Kunststoffzeugs, das in den USA oft verwendet wird, das diemai schon angesprochen hat?


----------



## west1 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Dann bist du die "Materialquelle" von west1?
> Unter "Material" verstehst du das harte Styrodur, das er bei seinem mehrteiligen Wobbler benutzt hat?
> Kannst du hier vielleicht nochmal ein Bild von dem Zeugs auch in der Meganahaufnahme posten?
> Nehmen wir mal an, ich zahle dir 5€, wie viel von dem Material würde ich dann bekommen?
> ...



Adlerauge ich nehm an, das was ich als Styrodur bezeichnet hab und das Zeugs aus der USA von Diemai ist das selbe. Das gibt es in verschiedenen Farben und mit verschiedenen Oberflächenbeschichtungen. Soviel hab ich schon selbst rausgefunden.


----------



## ulfster (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke fürs positive feedback, um WobbyWobs frage zu beantworten. das bild ist wirklich nur aus einem barschfoto entstanden, welches ich im grafikbearbeitungsprogramm noch verbessert und auf die jerkvorlage angepasst habe... kontrast, farbsättigung etc.
die rote bisswunde ist nachträglich aus einer not entstanden - ich hatte beim sprühen eine schutzfolie auf das bild geklebt, der kleber hat beim abziehen die textur zerstört... 

klar ist es gewagt, den lauf erst spät zu testen.  ist halt der höhepunkt! habe das heut abend mal für 10 minuten getan und war (zumindest im dunkeln) ganz zufrieden. der jerk ist zwar reichlich schwerer geworden als geplant, dafür ist er extrem lebendig und schiesst gut seitlich weg.
beim absinken taumelt er mit dem bauch... bin mal gespannt wie das bei tageslicht aussieht. werde wohl noch eine variante mit weniger gewicht machen.


----------



## WobbyWob (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ulfster
das mit dem bild hab ich auch schonmal versucht!
wie du schon gesagt hast epoxid zersetzt die farben... :/

ist echt nicht so einfach!

jop, nen fotot mit passendem fisch kannste gerne auch posten! :vik:


guß


----------



## ulfster (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

trage ein wenig klarlack auf das gedruckte bild auf. dann dürfte nix weiter passieren...
wenn ich zeit hab, poste ich mal die textur, ist allerdings genau auf meine jerkbaitform angepasst.


----------



## don rhabano (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab das ganze auch schon versucht fischfotos an eine köderform anzupassen ,aber ich habe es auch mit gimp (2) nicht hinbekommen.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar ,wenn du eine detaillierte Anleitung bzw. dein Programm schreibst.
Bei mir warten einige Köder nur noch aufs Rädchen ,wird aber vor/am Wochenende nichts mehr  Billy Talent wartet.

Don


----------



## WobbyWob (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hastd eigtl. transparenz papier benutzt beim ausdrucken?
ich frage daher, da man alufolie unter dem aufdruck aufkleben kann, "es soll dadurch wohl silberig schimmern". 

erlich gesagt gings bei mir so in die hose, dass mein jerk immernoch im schrank rum liegt!^^ kann ja auch mal von meinem aufdruck jerk posten! aber echt katastrophe! ^^

gruß #h


----------



## WobbyWob (26. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

hey, anpassen geht doch ganz einfach!
machst paint und microsoft word auf
- mit paint machste den fisch kleiner größer (Bild -> Strecken/Zerren)
fügst einige größen in word ein, WEIL die größen am bildschirm stimmen ungefähr mit den asgedruckten größen überein.

das wars!
gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Anfangs habe ich auch probiert, meine Wobbler mit ausgedruckten Dekors zu versehen. Aber so ganz war ich damit nie zu frieden. Baue halt nur sehr kleine Wobbler wie ihr wisst und da ist das ne zu große Fummelei mit den Ausdrucken.
Aber bei den größeren Exemplaren ist das schon interessant.

Bald ist Nikolaustag und da lasse ich mir ne Bestellung vom TackeDealer kommen. Brauche wieder Drillinge und Sprengringe.

Dazu habe ich noch ne Frage: Ich dachte, dass ich mir mal ein Päckchen von *diesen* *6er Drillingen* mitbestelle (zu den 8er Drillingen). Meint ihr, dass ich die auch an etwa 7cm große Wobbler anbringen kann, oder sind die dann zu groß?
Weil eine Wobblerform ist etwa 7-8cm groß und da kommen mir die 8er immer etwas klein vor.
Einsatz ist wie gewoht auf Barsch im Rhein.


----------



## don rhabano (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wobbywob

Klar Größe verändern bzw. Verzerren ist ja Pipifax ,jedoch meine ich was andres...
z.b. ein Foto eines schlanken Fisches an eine etwas bauchigere Jerkform anzupassen.
Durch Zerren ginge das, jedoch nicht wenn noch die Form abweicht...
Also ich verdutliche mal.... Z.B. dieses Bild einem Buster Jerk anzupassen....
Ich hoffe jemand weiß mehr.

Don


----------



## weberei (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi alle miteinander 

Bei mir geht es endlich weiter - ich kann wieder basteln :vik: Das Holz wurde Mittwoch zugesägt und heute dann endlich die Rohlinge ausgesägt :k

Hab sofort losgelegt, habe dieses Wochenende nix vor, von daher werde ich sehr fleißig sein. Die ersten drei Stück sind schon bearbeitet (siehe Anhang). 
Irgendwie hab ich das Basteln vermisst  Klingt wie ein Suchti, ist auch so #d:vik:
Macht echt voll Spaß, wird Zeit, dass ich den Angelschein bekomme, dass ich die Jerks auch mal ausführen kann...

Grüße 

PS: zu sehen sind: 
oben Heiddy 11cm, Mitte Buster Jerk 15cm, unten Buster 12 cm alle aus Buchenholz, 18mm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: Tolle Rohlinge hast du da gebaut! Sehen super aus!


----------



## diemai (28. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

In Beitrag #33 erwähnst du das Behnke-Epoxy 300 und 600 , hätte 'mal einige Fragen dazu !

Ich hatte eigentlich immer den Epoxy-Lack von HAKUMA , aber in deren Webshop ist das schon seit Monaten als "nicht lieferbar" ausgewiesen , und ich muß mich leider wohl langsam nach einer Alternative umsehen , da mein Vorrat zur Neige geht !

Das HAKUMA-Epoxy zieht immer sehr schnell an ,.... ich muß meine Köder immer nur ca. 3-4 mal von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen , ........nach kaum 45 min. läuft da nichts mehr und bildet Lecknasen , ....brauchte daher nie ein Köderrad ! 

Gibt es bei Behnke ebenfalls ein Epoxy , welches dermaßen schnell anzieht ? 
Ist es vielleicht eines dieser Beiden oben ?

Habe letzte Woche im Modellbau-Laden nachgefragt , das Epoxy dort(zum Laminieren) hatte allerdings eine Härtezeit von 16-24 Std. ,..... der Verkäufer meinte aber , das es verschiedene Härter-Sorten zum Harz gibt , mit denen die Härtezeit verändert , bzw. verkürzt werden kann !

Ich hätte das da bestellen können , es war allerdings in'ner anderen Stadt , wo ich nicht allzuhäufig bin , ....daher hab' ich's gelassen ! 

Wäre nett , wenn du(oder jemand anders) mir 'mal 'n bißchen unter die Arme greifen könntest ;+! 

@ weberei

Kann Adl3r4ug3 da nur zustimmen , du arbeitest an zunehmender Perfektion :vik:!


                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich danke euch #6

#h


----------



## Huchenfreak (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo! Ich hab eine Frage an die Wobblerprofis?
Ich möchte gerne einige gebrochene Schaufeln ersetzen. Mit was lassen sich die am besten einkleben. Sollte durchsichtig sein und 2 Komponenten Kleber sein. Uhu Endfest?


----------



## diemai (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Huchenfreak

Ich benutze UHU Endfest 5 min. , die 2 min. Version wird mir zu schnell hart , so habe ich weniger Zeit , die Teile auszurichten, bzw. Schraubösen einzudrehen .

Der Kleber gilbt allerdings mit der Zeit etwas nach , aber zu viel Überlauf hat man ja sowieso nicht , bzw. er wird noch übermalt .

Am Besten die Schaufel an der Basis(der Teil , der später im Wobbler sitzt) zwei,-drei mal durchbohren und/oder an der Oberkante einige Nuten 'rein feilen oder fräsen , so hält die spätere Klebeverbindung viel besser !

Wichtiger ist das Schaufelmaterial ,..... am besten Lexan , Makrolon oder Polycarbonat verwenden(ist wohl alles ein ,-und dasselbe ???? |kopfkrat) ,..... Plexiglas o. Ä. ist nicht bruchfest .

Ich fräse alte Schaufelreste mit'm "Dremel" vorsichtig aus , so das der Schaufelschlitz wieder ganz frei liegt und fertige mir aus oben genanntem Material 'ne neue Schaufel in etwa in Originalgröße an und setze diese dann ein .

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi diemai:

also im grunde gibt es 2 verschiedene epoxyharze bei behnke. den 600 und den 300.
bei den 300er serie hat du im grunde immer das gleiche harz und mit dem härter kannst du es auf deine wünsche anpassen. am besten gehst du mal auf die seite, dort sind alle härter beschrieben.
bei der 600er serie gibt es nur ein härter. ich persönlich benutze den 600er und seit dem ich mein köderrad modifiziert habe, habe ich auch keine größeren probleme mehr |supergri

das 300er ist etwas dünnflüssiger als das 600.
aber beide epoxysorten brauchen je nach temp. 24 h zum aushärten. hast du eine wäremequelle beim abtrocknen, kann die weiterverarbeitung auch schon nach 3-4 stunden erfolgen. aber richtig abgetrocknet sind die meist erst nach 24 stunden.

behnke hat noch ein 5 min epoxy, aber das nimmt man eher um ösen, oder drahtachsen, schaufeln zu kleben. für die oberflächenbeschichtung bindet das zu schnell ab und die oberfläche wird nicht schön glatt.

ist nur ein rat. bau dir ein köderrad und du wirst mit dem ergebniss zufrieden sein #6

gruss


----------



## swift (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Welche Stärke verwendet ihr denn für die Schaufeln? Dachte da an etwa 2mm, weil noch mit Schere zuschneidbar.
Und woher bezieht ihr das Polycarbonat/Makrolon/Lexan?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Hey,

da kann ich Naghul nur zustimmen. Ich habe das 600er Harz von Behnke mit dem 650er Härter. Das 300er habe ich noch nicht getestet. Da es aber anscheinend flüssiger ist, werde ich es auch nicht testen. Mit dem 600er komme ich sehr gut zurecht.
Ich rühre eine Menge an (100 Harz:65 Härter) und lasse das gemischte Epoxid 2h(!) einfach stehen. Aber nicht in der Sonne, sonst wirds zu fest. Nach diesen 2h ist es nicht mehr ganz so flüssig und man kann es aber noch gut auf den Wobbler anbringen. Dann wird er in dem Köderkarussell befestigt und dreht da den Rest des Tages seine Runden. Mit 4-5 mal Umhängen geht da gar nichts. Meistens mache ich das so, dass ich gegen 10:00 Uhr das Epoxid mische und gegen 12:00 Uhr auftrage. Dann läuft das Köderkarussell noch bis 18:00 Uhr etwa. Dann ist es so fest, dass man es weghängen kann ohne, dass es verläuft. Aber anfassen kann man es noch nicht, sonst bleiben Fingerabdrücke drauf. Meistens hänge ich es dann die Nacht über vor den Kachelofen. Der ist eigentlich immer warm und strahlt Wärme ab, sodass der Wobbler über Nacht sehr gut trocknen kann. Am nächsten Tag aber auf keinen Fall ins Wasse damit. Einmal wollte ich den Wobbler am Tag darauf testen und an einer Stelle ist das Epoxid leicht trüb geworden. Also das besser nicht machen. Meistens lasse ich den Wobbler dann noch 2-3 Tage vor dem Kachelofen / in der Nähe der Heizung hängen, damit er richtig durchtrocknen kann. 

- Fertig.

(Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir ein paar Fragen beantworten. Falls ein Bild von meinem Köderkarussell gewünscht ist, einfach melden. Ich stell dann was rein.)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



swift schrieb:


> Welche Stärke verwendet ihr denn für die Schaufeln? Dachte da an etwa 2mm, weil noch mit Schere zuschneidbar.
> Und woher bezieht ihr das Polycarbonat/Makrolon/Lexan?



Ich nehme immer 2mm. Das geht sowoch für kleine Wobbler als auch für welche über 10cm. 
Kaufen kannst du das in jedem Baumarkt. 
Im Obi habe ich mir mal ne Platte "Hobbyglas" für glaube ich 4€ und ein paar Zwerquetschte gekauft. Reicht etwa für 100-150 von meinen Wobblern. Aber mit der Schere kann ich das nicht schneiden. Das ist zu hart dafür, oder meine Schere zu schwach.
Ich nehme immer eine Laubsäge um die Schaufel auszusägen und ne Feile um sie entgültig in Form zu bringen.


----------



## west1 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne einige gebrochene Schaufeln ersetzen. Mit was lassen sich die am besten einkleben. Sollte durchsichtig sein und 2 Komponenten Kleber sein. Uhu Endfest?



Hier ist das austauschen der Schaufel beschrieben.


----------



## swift (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antwort. Dann werd ich mich im Baumarkt mal umsehen.


----------



## Matchfischer (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was muss man eigentlich machn damit der wobbler beim twichen schön zur seite ausbricht?
Hab jetzt einen schmalen gebaut der schön flankt und welche die mehr im hinteren bereich ausbrechen.
Würde gerne einen bauen der ähnlich wie ein Jerkbait zur Seite ausbricht.
Wenn ich mit meinen twiche dann ist die Aktion zwar stark aber sie brechen leider net aus.

Habt ihr ne idee wie man dass machn kann?


----------



## diemai (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul , @ Adl3r4ug3 , 

Vielen , vielen Dank für eure ausführlichen Tipps:m:m , werde mir die Seite von Behnke gelegentlich 'mal anschauen !

Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Kombinationsmöglichkeit von Harz und Härter , um um ein Köderrad herumzukommen , geht bei dem HAKUMA-Zeugs ja schließlich auch !

Und wenn nicht , muß ich halt in den sauren Apfel beißen und mir eins bauen !

@ Matchfischer

Ich denke , du meinst , das der Wobbler seitlich weggleiten soll wie ein Jerk , ...oder ???

Nun , das ist wie ein Hund , der sich in'n Schwanz beißt , ........die Schaufel eines Wobblers wirkt wie eine Bremse und ein Leitwerk und wirkt der Tendenz einer solchen Aktion absolut entgegen .

Wenn du es trotzdem versuchen willst , mußt du die Schaufel klein halten und Gewicht im hinteren Teil des Köders anbringen . Er wird infolgedessen aber nicht tief tauchen , ........man könnte eventuell den hinteren Teil auch noch etwas voluminöser gestalten , damit er dort mehr Gewicht tragen kann .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFhwO6_-WlY

Der "Rapala Husky Jerk" in dem Video hat so eine ähnliche Aktion ,... aber er schießt auch nicht so ausgeprägt seitwärts wie ein Jerkbait(in USA werden SOLCHE Köder als Jerkbait bezeichnet , unsere Jerkbaits heißen dort "Glide Bait") .

Aber wenn man genau schaut , kann man sehen , das , wenn der Köder sich auspendelt , er schwanzlastig zu liegen kommt !

Diese Köder sind meistens als Suspender , d. h. schwebend ausgeführt .

Aber wiegesagt , eine seitliche Gleitaktion wird mit einer Tauchschaufel wohl kaum hinzubekommen sein , glaube ich !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Matchfischer

Diemai hat es ja schon gut beschrieben.

Ich hab ein paar Wobbler die gut zu twitschen sind.

Probiers mal mit der Körperform






Die Schaufel klein halten nicht größer wie die auf den Bild.
Mindestens zwei drittel vom Gewicht hinter der unteren Hakenöse einbauen.


----------



## Naghul (29. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sind sehr schöne wobbler west1. sehr gute marmorierung.

mit dem "hobbyglas" vom baumarkt würde ich vorsichtig sein, denn das ist kein PC sondern PS. polystyrol ist auch glasklar, aber es ist nicht uv beständig und wenn ihr pecht habt vergilbt es nach einer zeit und wird spröde.
das einzige was wirklich gut funktioniert ist polycarbonat.


----------



## Matchfischer (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 und diemai

Vielen dank für eure Tips. Ich werde es bald ma ausbropieren und mich dann nochma melden.

Bis dann


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> mit dem "hobbyglas" vom baumarkt würde ich vorsichtig sein, denn das ist kein PC sondern PS. polystyrol ist auch glasklar, aber es ist nicht uv beständig und wenn ihr pecht habt vergilbt es nach einer zeit und wird spröde.
> das einzige was wirklich gut funktioniert ist polycarbonat.



Ich weiß schon, dass mein "Hobbyglas" kein Polycarbonat ist, aber ich habe nunmal nichts anderes un werde das Zeugs halt benutzen. Meine Wobbler werde ich auch nicht der Sonne aussetzen, sodass das UV-Problem glaube ich nicht so groß ist.
Aber irgendwann besorge ich mir mal so ne Polycarbonatplatte. 
Nur übers Internet will ich die nicht bestellen. Die Portokosten von sind dann ja fast höher, als der Materialpreis...
Kann ich denn in nem Baumarkt auch Polycarbonatplatten bekommen?
Oder führt an ner Internetbestellung nichts vorbei?


----------



## Lars123 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adl3r4ug3
Ich würde dein Köderkarussellgerne mal sehen


----------



## nepomuk (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leuts,
mein Agebot war etwas vorschnell... sorry,
10 Euro müssen kommen.
Versand und so.
Eine Platte 440 - 200 - 20mm wiegt um 500 Gramm.
ca 1,5 Kg werde ich verschicken.
Lege auch dickere Reste dazu.
Gruß Swen


----------



## don rhabano (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Thema Polycarbonat:

Ich habe auch eine Zeit lang nur Polystyrol benutzt und alle schaufeln sind noch top in Schuss ,obwohl ich nicht zimperlich mit meinen Ködern umgehe....
Habe mir jetzt ,da ich eh neues Material in 2mm gebraucht habe eine PC -Platte gekauft. Gibts bei uns im Baumarkt, heißt auch Bastlerglas ,hat aber ein ORANGENES Etikett und kein grünes. Außerdem steht auch iwo klein drauf ,dass es PC ist.
Ich habe bis jetzt in vielen Baumärkten nur Bastlerglas dieser Firma gesehen ,wie es bei euch mit den Etiketten aussieht weis ich nicht. Kostet übrigens so 5,50 pro Platte (50x25cm?!)

Greetz


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Zum Thema Polycarbonat:
> 
> Ich habe auch eine Zeit lang nur Polystyrol benutzt und alle schaufeln sind noch top in Schuss ,obwohl ich nicht zimperlich mit meinen Ködern umgehe....
> Habe mir jetzt ,da ich eh neues Material in 2mm gebraucht habe eine PC -Platte gekauft. Gibts bei uns im Baumarkt, heißt auch Bastlerglas ,hat aber ein ORANGENES Etikett und kein grünes. Außerdem steht auch iwo klein drauf ,dass es PC ist.
> ...



Hey in was für einem Baumarkt war das?
Ich glaube, ich kaufe mir eine solche Platte, da ich glaube ich besser schlafen kann, wenn ich weiß, dass ich Polycarbonat benutzt habe.



Lars123 schrieb:


> Adl3r4ug3
> Ich würde dein Köderkarussellgerne mal sehen



Bilder kommen morgen, versprochen!!!




nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> mein Agebot war etwas vorschnell... sorry,
> 10 Euro müssen kommen.
> Versand und so.
> ...



Hey,

danke für das tolle Angebot. Im Moment bastele ich aber noch aus Balsaholz. Bin da mal billig im OBI dran gekommen. 
Aber vielleicht komme ich irgendwann mal darauf zurück!


----------



## Naghul (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja die wobbler mit ps-schaufel werden euch nicht gleich in der hand zerfallen |supergri
nur muss man halt wissen, das es nach längerer sonenbestrahlung vergilben kann.
ich finde nicht das pc teuer ist. ich habe meins aus 1,2,3 meins und habe keine 10euro ausgeben und die reichen glaube ich gute 5 jahre 

es gibt einige baumärkte die pc vertreiben aber "bastlerglas" ist kein genormter begriff, deshalb würde ich vorsichtig sein, ob das wirklich pc ist.


----------



## don rhabano (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es steht Polycarbonat drauf  .
Und im Baumarkt (bei uns gibts die Platten auf jeden Fall im Hela und Globus Baumarkt) ist PC doppelt so teuer als PS!


----------



## nepomuk (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde Euch den Kram gerne schenken,
jedoch spielt die Post nicht mit.
Reich werden andere...
Swen


----------



## west1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mich letzte Woche noch mal an einem Hechtwobbler probiert.
Das Ergebnis: Länge 20cm Tauchtiefe ca. 2,50m, gerade noch so schwimmend.


----------



## diemai (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Super Teil ist's geworden , Körperform top und Farbgebung geil..................gefällt mir sehr#6:vik:#6:vik: !

Wie hast du die Gelenkösen oben und unten eingesetzt ,.......in Schlitze an Bauch und Rücken , durch Längsbohrungen , bzw. in Sacklöcher eingesetzt , ..... oder zwischen zwei verleimten Körperhälften ?

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter.:m



> Wie hast du die Gelenkösen oben und unten eingesetzt


Na in der einfachsten Art halt. Zwischen zwei verleimten Körperhälften |supergri 

Der Tipp kam ja mal von dir #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Ich würde Euch den Kram gerne schenken,
> jedoch spielt die Post nicht mit.
> Reich werden andere...
> Swen



Danke, das weiß ich zu schätzen. Wirklich.
Aber meine Ablehnung kam nicht wegen dem Preis, sondern, weil ich im Moment noch so viel Balsaholz habe und das Zeugs einfach nicht weg bekomme. Da kann ich noch 50 Wobbler draus bauen.

Wie die Post spielt nicht mit, wenn du uns das schenken willst? So lange du Porto für die Sendung zahlst, kann denen doch egal sein, ob du Geld oder nicht erhalten hast. Wie sollen die das überhaupt nachprüfen, ob dir jemand für etwas gezahlt hat, das du per Post verschicken willst? - Naja, jeder will halt an allem etwas verdienen. Ist halt unser Staat.


_______________

@west1: Toller Wobbler!!! Ist bestimmt sehr fängig mit diesen gedeckten Farben!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lars123 schrieb:


> Adl3r4ug3
> Ich würde dein Köderkarussellgerne mal sehen



Bitteschöne!

http://img687.*ih.us/img687/4933/60200614.jpg
http://img264.*ih.us/img264/1286/64272010.jpg
http://img227.*ih.us/img227/8721/81284930.jpg
http://img163.*ih.us/img163/8528/28010793.jpg
http://img230.*ih.us/img230/1142/49450977.jpg


----------



## swift (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich war jetzt mal im Baumarkt (Prak***r) und habe mir da ne Platte "Bastlerglas" von Robex in 250*500*2 mm für ca. 3 € gekauft und schon probegeschnitten. Was mich stutzig macht, es steht nicht drauf aus welchem Material es ist. Es lässt sich schneiden wie CDs und bricht auch ziemlich leicht. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das Zeug wirklich auch verwenden kann? |kopfkrat
Denn wenn es genauso leicht  bricht, wie ne 0815-CD, dann kann ich die ja genauso nehmen.


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Adlerauge :m



swift schrieb:


> Es lässt sich schneiden wie CDs und bricht auch ziemlich leicht. Jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich das Zeug wirklich auch verwenden kann? |kopfkrat
> Denn wenn es genauso leicht  bricht, wie ne 0815-CD, dann kann ich die ja genauso nehmen.



Die Antwort kannst du dir ja selbst geben. Fällt dir ein Wobbler runter und landet blöd auf der Schaufel ist sie hin! 

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal einen Test mit Bastelglas und Lexan gemacht. Je ein Streifen 1 - 1,5cm breit 12 - 15cm lang hab ich versucht zu biegen. Bastelglas brach gleich am Anfang vom Versuch in mehrere Stücke! Aus dem Lexan Polycarbonat Streifen konnte ich einen Kreis biegen und anschließend wieder zurück ohne dass die geringste Beschädigung zu erkennen war.


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke für die Info , Hubert ,........ mag sein , das ich diese Methode 'mal erwähnt habe ....:q??

Baue z. Zt. an einigen Swimbaits , da sind die Scharnierösen in Schlitze und durchgehende Bohrungen eingesetzt , ........das Komplizierteste , was man überhaupt machen kann|bigeyes|bigeyes:q !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Baue z. Zt. an einigen Swimbaits , da sind die Scharnierösen in Schlitze und durchgehende Bohrungen eingesetzt , ........das Komplizierteste , was man überhaupt machen kann|bigeyes|bigeyes:q !



Die durchgehenden Bohrungen kenn ich Dieter.
Auf diese Art hab ich meine Indianer gebaut.

Oben schüttest du das Epoxyd rein und unten läuft die Soße wieder raus, anschließend immer wieder Öse putzen! |supergri

Die Methode mit den Körperhälften ist eindeutig besser! #6


----------



## plötze (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

guten morgen bastelfreunde 

hab wieder ein paar fertig gestellt, baden waren sie auch alle schon :q fisch haben sie leider keinen gesehen |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

........eindeutig besser , Hubert , .........wollte das so aber auch 'mal ausprobieren ,..........bei zwei ,-bis dreiteiligen Wobs mit nur EINER Doppelöse pro Gelenk ist der Aufwand (Ösen eingießen /Ösen putzen)ja noch einfach hinnehmbar , aber bei vierteiligen Swimbaits mit ZWEI Doppelösen pro Gelenk.........|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes !!!!!!

Habe z.Zt. auch keine dünneren Brettchen aus gutem Holz zum Zusammenleimen vorrätig , .......schnödes Fichtenholz aus'm Baumarkt würd' ich für aufwendige Swimbaits schon garnicht verwenden !

Werde wohl als Nächstes 'mal probieren , die Segmente direkt so "scharniermäßig" zu bauen und mit einem dickeren Drahtsplint zu verbinden ,...... habe mir gestern auf'er Arbeit die beste Vorgangsweise dafür überlegt und 'ne erste Skizze gemacht . 

Als Material schwebt mir Buchenholz vor , da es ja recht stabil ist .

@ plötze

Laufen die auch alle gut ?

Die beiden "Bananen-förmigen" Wobbler(einer auf jedem Bild)sehen mir so aus , als ob die Schnurösen zu weit oben angebracht sind ?

Habe mich intensiv mit solchen Ködern beschäftigt , daher meine Frage .

Aber aussehen tun sie alle top , sehr schöne Farbdesigns , ....da gibt's nix zu sagen #6:vik: !

                                          Gruß , diemai #h


----------



## plötze (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo dimai #h

siehst du bei meiner pink banana die untere öse? die hab ich nachträglich angebracht, damit wobbelt sie super und läuft recht tief, wie tief konnte ich noch nicht testen, ich schätze 4m sind möglich 

bei der gurke  muss ich auch noch eine öse etwas tiefer anbringen, ansonsten laufen die alle gut 

ich merke schon, dir kann man nix vor machen, dein geschultes auge erkennt fehler sofort #6

ich nehme übrigens kein epoxi, sondern bodensiegel auf acrylbasis


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze

Danke für die Info , sehr interessant zu hören !

Bei meinen "Bananen" und "Gurken"(wie du ihn nennst|supergri) , sitzen die Ösen viel weiter unten Richtung Vorderende , .......aber wenn ich genau hinsehe , sind deine Köder ja auch aus flachen Brettern gefertigt , d. h. das sie weniger breit als meine sind , denn diese haben einen runden , teilweise sogar ovalen(breiter als hoch)Körper-Querschnitt .

Daraus resultiert logischerweiser auch eine schmalere Tauchlippe mit weniger Angriffsfläche bei deinen Modellen , ergo ist die Hebelwirkung  des anströmenden Wasserdruckes auf den Teil der Lippe UNTER der Einhängeöse geringer , ......und daher kann die Öse auch höher sitzen , ohne das der Wobbler sich auf den Rücken dreht !
Die Bebleiung tut natürlich ein Übriges , .........sehr interessant , wiegesagt #6:vik:!

Der Lack , den du erwähnt hast ,... ist das Parkettlack oder spezieller Betonlack , .........letzteren suche ich nämlich noch ,.... habe in Baumärkten bisjetzt immer nur Farbigen gesehen , aber nie Transparenten !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Daraus resultiert logischerweiser auch eine schmalere Tauchlippe mit weniger Angriffsfläche bei deinen Modellen , ergo ist die Hebelwirkung  des anströmenden Wasserdruckes auf den Teil der Lippe UNTER der Einhängeöse geringer
> 
> Der Lack , den du erwähnt hast ,... ist das Parkettlack oder spezieller Betonlack , .........letzteren suche ich nämlich noch ,.... habe in Baumärkten bisjetzt immer nur Farbigen gesehen , aber nie Transparenten !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


da hast du natürlich recht, die angrifsfläche ist recht gering 


ja parkettlack, die genaue bezeichnung: super wasserlack pw783


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze

Danke für die weitere Info, .........aber schade ,....... das ist nicht das , was ich suche #d!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn du es findest, sag bescheid, ich suche das auch


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze

Ja, .....WENN|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ????

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze:

Coole, kreative Formen! Und auch die Farbgebung ist dir sehr gut gelungen!
Weiter so!
|wavey:


----------



## plötze (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@dimai, stimmt, 6 augen sehen mehr als 2 |supergri

@weberei, ich danke dir! ich finde eure marmorierten stücke auch wunderschön! hab leider nicht die geduld und das know-how, um sowas (zu meiner zufriedenheit) zu gestalten. die lackierung ist leider einer meiner schwachpunkte #t


----------



## weberei (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze:

Das nennst du Schwachpunkt |bigeyes
Naja ok, es gibt immer etwas, was man schlechter kann, als etwas anderes, aber das ist schon echt gut!
Wie machst du denn die Farbe drauf? Sprühen oder hast du welche zum Pinseln?
|wavey:


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich sprühe aus der dose, hab zwar auch ein airbrusher aber das muss ich noch üben


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ plötze
> 
> Danke für die weitere Info, .........aber schade ,....... das ist nicht das , was ich suche!



Hey,

dieses Thema würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Weil Epoxid doch ne sehr schwere Angelegenheit ist. Gerade bei meinen sehr kleinen Wobblern, macht eine 1mm dicke Epoxidschicht gleich nochmal einiges an Gewicht aus. Dann ist das Ausbleien, wenns ein Suspender werden soll, doch etwas schwer zu kalkulieren.

Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind. Was für Lack suchst du, diemai, eigenltich? Was für Eigenschaften soll denn dein "Wunschlack" haben? 1k, 2k? Wie lange lagerbar? 

plötze, den Lack, den du benutzst, wie lange braucht der zum trocknen? Wie trägst du den auf? Wo kann man den kaufen? Wie lange ist der haltbar? Und wie groß (besser klein) sind die Verpackungseinheiten? So einen 2l-Kanister will ich mir zum Probieren sicherlich nicht anschaffen.:q


Alles in allem wäre diese Lack sicherlich eine leichtere Alternative zu Epoxid oder Polyesterharz.
Kennst du einen Shop, wo man den Lack kaufen kann? 
Oder, wie ist er preislich?


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@adlerauge

ich tauche meine köder im lack, das ganze mach ich 4-5x mit nem abstand von 2 stunden. trocknet also sehr schnell 

ich habe den bei bito gekauft. ist nen 5l kanister und der steht hier schon 2 jahre rum. was der gekostet hatte weiß ich leider nicht mehr. ich denke den gibts auch in kleineren abpackungen, weiß es aber nicht #c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

EDIT: Habe den Link gefunden.

Wie verhält sich denn der Lack  gegenüber Hechtatacken? 

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob der genau so stabil wie Epxoid ist...


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kann ich leider noch nix zu sagen, hatte bisher keinen biss #c

parkettlack muss in punkto stoß,- und kratzfestigkeit aber schon einiges ab können


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> kann ich leider noch nix zu sagen, hatte bisher keinen biss #c
> 
> parkettlack muss in punkto stoß,- und kratzfestigkeit aber schon einiges ab können



Stimmt. Von dem her würde ich sagen, dass er durchaus für das Beschichten von Wobblern geeignet ist.
Was schätzst du, wie dick ist der bei 4-5 Schichten?

Und du weißt echt nicht mehr, was du dafür gezahlt hast? Für 5l mehr als 20€ oder 10€. Brauche nur ne ganz grobe Richtlinie.


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal zwei neue.

Langsam sinkend, Länge 22cm







Langsam sinkend, Länge 16cm






Bei dem Kunststoffzeugs aus dem ich meine letzten gebaut habe könnte man auf Epox und sonstigen Überzug vollkommen verzichten. Das Zeugs ist ohne alles schon Wasserresistent! 



> Habe z.Zt. auch keine dünneren Brettchen aus gutem Holz zum Zusammenleimen vorrätig , ...



Dieter ich hab auch keine dünne Brettchen, ich säge den fertig geschliffenen Körper einfach längs durch.


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@adlerauge

ich hab mal meine rechnungen durchsucht und sie auch noch gefunden, habe 70€ für die 5 liter bezahlt. wenn man da 1l kauft sollten der bis ans lebensende reichen, ich habs ja noch verdünnt und ich schätze die schicktdicke bei 5x tauchen auf max. 0,5 mm

@west1

einfach klasse die beiden! ich will ich demnächst auch an mehrteilige wagen


----------



## don rhabano (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Echt feine Teile !
Ich bewundere wie schnell du neue Köder fertigst.
Ich bastel hier seit 2Wochen an 5 Stück rumm, laufen gerade ihre letzte Runde im Karussel .

Für mehr Infos über den Pakettlack wär ich auch dankbar...Köder nur tunken,das wär doch was ...!

Greetz 

Don


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

habe auch mal ein wenig gebastelt. Sinkender Glider mit Belly Shaking und gutem Lauf.

Zander sind auch nur Pike food ;-)


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow, klasse lackierung @ pike-piekser  was hast du als augen genommen?


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> einfach klasse die beiden! ich will ich demnächst auch an mehrteilige wagen


Danke Plötze :m

Hab mir schon gedacht das du so was in der Art bauen willst :g




don rhabano schrieb:


> Echt feine Teile !
> Ich bewundere wie schnell du neue Köder fertigst.
> Ich bastel hier seit 2Wochen an 5 Stück rumm, laufen gerade ihre letzte Runde im Karussel .


Danke Don :m

So ein normaler Wobbler oder Stickbait aus Balsa hab ich in ner guten Stunde reine Arbeitszeit fertig, bei den Swimbaits dauerts von 3 Stunden aufwärts. #c  Nebenbei gehe ich aber noch arbeiten.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> wow, klasse lackierung @ pike-piekser  was hast du als augen genommen?



Thx!

Das sind ganz einfache asymetrische Klebeaugen und kommen aus den USA. Für den klassischen Zanderblick kam noch ein Hauch von Silber und Perlweiß auf die Pupille.

http://www.bogbaits.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=21


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Thx!
> 
> Das sind ganz einfache asymetrische Klebeaugen und kommen aus den USA. Für den klassischen Zanderblick kam noch ein Hauch von Silber und Perlweiß auf die Pupille.
> 
> http://www.bogbaits.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=21



oha, die haben aber auch ihren preis *staun* danke für die info 

@west1

sicher weil du weißt was ich heute bekommen habe?!  ich bin übrigens schon bei der arbeit


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> sicher weil du weißt was ich heute bekommen habe?!  ich bin übrigens schon bei der arbeit



und wie fühlt sich das Zeugs an? |supergri


----------



## don rhabano (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pike-Piekser
Echt schöne Lackierung ,aber warum hast du die vordere Öse quer gesetzt? Imo kann man dann nur noch sehr schlecht den Lauf korrigieren.
Und die Ösen würd ich auch sauber machen .
Ich nehme an du arbeitest mit Airbrush,wirklich schön!


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

sehr gut :vik: lässt sich auch super bearbeiten #6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don

die Ösen haben doch so einen gewissen Style-Charakter:q

Die Frontöse ist optimal für den Lauf angebracht und natürlich getested  bei Glidern ist es nicht so dramatisch, wenn die Öse 1/10 dezentriert ist. Ist die Öse so angebracht, kann man dem Jerk ein ganz anderes Leben einhauchen.

@ plötze

der Preis gilt für 100Stk, ich fand ihn ganz ok! Gibt es sie irgendwo günstiger?


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-piekser

ich hab in der bucht ca. 2,20€ incl. versand für 120 stück bezahlt


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*







Für die hier? Ok, das ist kein schlechter Kurs.


----------



## plötze (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nee, nicht so schicke sondern für die, die auch an meinen gebastelten sind


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Suche transparenten Beton , -oder Fußbodenlack , gibt's ein ,- oder zweikomponentig .

Das Zeug wird GLASHART , ich besitze einige eingetauschte Jerks , die damit behandelt wurden !

Das Problem ist wohl , das es eventuell nur größere Gebinde davon gibt und es höllisch stinken soll , ........letzte Woche in'ner Firma ham'se neuen Estrich gelegt , die hatten da so Eimer mit solchem Zeugs , hab' mir auch noch den Namen irgendwo aufgeschrieben !

Das waren aber so 10L Eimer , Härter nur halb so viel , .......und man wurde schon fast high vom Gestank in'ner Halle |bigeyes|bigeyes! 

Als Alternative zu Epoxy kann man auch 'mal Spannlack aus'm Flugmodellbau probieren , den Tip hab' ich von'ner australischen Seite .

Habe das auch schon gemacht ,....... "Graupner Immun" Spannlack farblos gibt's in RC-Modellbauläden oder auf entsprechenden Seiten im Web , 100ml zu ca. 4-5€ , 200ml ca. doppelt so viel .

Habe den Lack allerdings AUF mein Epoxy gepinselt , da er noch etwas härter wird , allerdings viel dünnere Schichten ergibt .
Er ist auch bestimmt härter und widerstandsfähiger als Parkett ,-oder Bootslack , löst unter Umständen allerdings lösungsmittelhaltige Farben an , daher 2 X mit Acryl klar vorlackieren .

Er trocknet unverdünnt dermaßen schnell , das man sich beim Aufpinseln richtig beeilen muß ,..... sieht zuerst auch etwas unansehnlich aus , aber spannt sich dann recht glatt hin !

Für Forellen , -und Barschwobbler werden einige Schichten davon bestimmt genügen ,...... habe auch vor , ihn irgenwann mal zum Imprägnieren und Härten(Tauchen) von Balsa-Rohlingen zu testen , allerdings in verdünntem Zustand(es gibt eine Spezialverdünnung , Terpentin ist ungeeignet) .

@ west1

.........hab' ich garnicht dran gedacht , .......mit dem Durchsägen , besitze keine Bandsäge|bigeyes:q !

Habe mir aber Mittwoch in'ner Spätschicht in puncto Swimbait was Anderes ausgedacht und gleich 'ne Produktions-Skizze nebst Fotokopien gemacht , Donnerstag morgen gleich damit angefangen , ........und wenn das so funzt , hat die elende Drahteinkleberei und das Ösenputzen ein Ende und die Bauzeit wird sich rapide verkürzen , .........jedenfalls für etwas größere Swimbaits:vik: .

Deine Swimbaits sehen ja echt wieder total top aus#6#6 , Hubert , ......hast du bei dem Dreiteiligen durch's Netz gesprüht oder gepinselt ?

Habe 'mal 'ne DVD von einem Swimbait-Guru aus USA gesehen , der pinselt die Schuppenmuster auch durchs Netz , .......das geht aber glaub'ich nur mit Acrylfarben , nicht aber mit meinen Modellbaufarben .

@ Pike-Piekser

Ein sehr schöner Jerk ist das geworden#6 !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi zusammen,

wirklich schöne dinger die ihr wieder einmal gezaubert habt :m

@pike-piekser: schöner jerk, mit ner schönen farbe. wenn ich dir nur ein tipp geben darf. mach zuerst das schuppenmuster und dann die flossen, sonst aber schön #6

wenn du mal wieder was aus amerika bestellst, dann sag mal bescheid, würde dann paar augen mitbestellen, wenns ok ist 

gruss


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> @adlerauge
> 
> ich hab mal meine rechnungen durchsucht und sie auch noch gefunden, habe 70€ für die 5 liter bezahlt. wenn man da 1l kauft sollten der bis ans lebensende reichen, ich habs ja noch verdünnt und ich schätze die schicktdicke bei 5x tauchen auf max. 0,5 mm



Hey,

super, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast!!!
Aber leider kann man bei dem von Dir genannten Geschäft keine 1l kaufen. Das geht dort erst ab 2,5l los. Das wären ja dann immer noch 30€. Und das ist mir wirklich zu viel.
0,5l würde ja dicke reichen. Könnte man ja in ein hohes Gefäß füllen oder halt immer ein paar Tropfen rauslassen und mit Pinsel auftragen.
Kann man das Zeugs denn irgendwo in 0,5l, 0,75l oder 1l kaufen?
...Denke mal, dass das Problem da liegt, dass andere Geschäfte ihr Zeugs auch anders nennen...ob man da was findet...?#c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Hey,

Spannlack klingt irgendwie auch interessant. Dass man den von plötze genannten Lack nur in etwas größeren Gebinden bekommen kann, habe ich schon befürchtet.
Vielleicht komme ich mal privat an en halben Liter von sowas.

Ich bin wirklich sehr an feinem Lack interessiert, der das Epoxid ablöst. Weil die dünnen Schichten bei sehr leichten Wobblern doch besser sind.

Übers' Wochenende werde ich noch mal das große weltweite Netz durchstöbern. Vielleicht finde ich ja mal was.

Werds' dann auf jeden Fall hier posten, wenn was geeignetes auffindbar ist.

Bis dann, frohes Basteln an alle!!!


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So jetzt hat auch mal wieder was meine Werkstatt verlassen.Ich muss sagen ,dass ich aus der Übung geraten bin.

http://img189.*ih.us/img189/482/052ia.jpg


Zandertwitchbait für einen Bekannten (auch dessen Farbwahl).



http://img130.*ih.us/img130/1820/054ab.jpg


Jerkbait ,hat leider eine kleine (5mm) Stelle ,an der das Epoxid nicht durchgehärtet ist. Außerdem ist er mir nat. sofort runtergefallen -> Schöner Detscher.


http://img686.*ih.us/img686/4906/057x.jpg


Mein erster Swimbait. War nicht so einfach 


http://img686.*ih.us/img686/9383/059c.jpg

Weißfisch-Jerk...


http://img189.*ih.us/img189/5338/064i.jpg

Dicker Hecht-Jerk. Leider noch nicht getestet, bin echt gespannt wie er komplett läuft.


http://img707.*ih.us/img707/1992/065v.jpg

Und noch ein Köfi-Schleppsystem.


Meinungen und Anregungen erwünscht 

Greetz

Don


P.S. Sorry für die bissl verschwommenen Pics.


----------



## plötze (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@adlerauge

hast leider recht, kleiner als in 2,5l gibts des net, hab hier mal angerufen :g ich drück dir bei der suche im internet die daumen #6

@don

schöne teile, der hechtjerk gefällt mir am besten 
wie funktioniert das köderschleppsystem?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano: Wow. Du bist ja echt im Bastelwahn. Sind wirklich tolle Teile geworden. Dass auf einer Stelle das Epoxid nicht ganz getrocknet ist habe ich auch schon erlebt. Kommt ganz selten mal vor. War wohl nicht richtig vermischt.|kopfkrat



plötze schrieb:


> @adlerauge
> hast leider recht, kleiner als in 2,5l gibts des net, hab hier mal angerufen :g ich drück dir bei der suche im internet die daumen #6



Das ist echt Schade. Naja, dann werde ich mich wohl nach einem anderen Lack umschauen müssen. Dachte mir schon fast, dass die Angaben auf der HP stimmen...
Wenn das Zeugs so gut ist, könnte man ja auch zusammen 2,5l kaufen und dann aufteilen, aber das ist halt auch so ne 
Sache...#c


----------



## plötze (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das lohnt dann ja auch nicht, allein schon der versandkosten wegen


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile Don und der Zander von Pikepiekser sieht auch gut aus! #6



> Deine Swimbaits sehen ja echt wieder total top aus , Hubert , ......hast du bei dem Dreiteiligen durch's Netz gesprüht oder gepinselt ?



Noch lange nicht so gut wie deine, Dieter!  
Ich hab durchs Netz gepinselt. :q Die Farbe, ein paar Tropfen Silber mit dem man Ofenrohre anpinselt und ein Tropfen Hellblau Airbrushfarbe für Fingernägel gemischt. 



> Habe mir aber Mittwoch in'ner Spätschicht in puncto Swimbait was Anderes ausgedacht und gleich 'ne Produktions-Skizze nebst Fotokopien gemacht


Also bei der Arbeit hab ich keine Zeit mir Gedanken über Wobbler, Swimbaits usw. zumachen, da ist der Kopf so schon voll genug |kopfkrat

An was hast du da gedacht, an eine durchgehende flexible Verbindung ohne Scharnier so zu sagen! Stimmts :q 
Hab vor nem Jahr so einen gebaut, er läuft aber nicht so gut. #c

Zeig doch mal deine Produktionsskizze. :g


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@plötze

Hab ma was angehängt. Paint ist einfach toll xD :q.


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @plötze
> 
> Hab ma was angehängt. Paint ist einfach toll xD :q.



Kabelbinder ist doch etwas umständlich beim Fisch wechseln.
Nimm Kupferdraht wie beim Drakowitsch System


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Thx @ all!

Gute Köder Don! Viel Erfolg damit.

@ Naghul

wie gesagt es war nur nen Testköder, an dem ich ein paar Sachen probiert habe. Das Schuppenmuster war zum Schluss eher eine spontane Aktion.

Wenn ich wieder bestelle gebe ich dir Bescheid . In diesem Jahr wird es aber nix mehr werden, denke ich.


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Seh ich anderst! Draht muss man mehrere Male durchfädeln, Kabelbinder nur 1mal und mit einem Klips ist er wieder ab 

Geht Schneller und hält besser !
Hat sich auch bei den meißten andren Systemen (ASO) bewährt


----------



## weberei (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

allen Bastlern der neu eingestellten Köder will ich ein großes Lob aussprechen! Sehen echt sehr, sehr gut aus! Werde mir wahrscheinlich das eine oder andere Design abgucken für meine neuen Jerks :vik:

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Seh ich anderst! Draht muss man mehrere Male durchfädeln, Kabelbinder nur 1mal und mit einem Klips ist er wieder ab
> 
> Geht Schneller und hält besser !
> Hat sich auch bei den meißten andren Systemen (ASO) bewährt



Ich sehs halt so, nach dem Klips brauchst du einen neuen, den Draht benutze ich viele Male. #c


----------



## Algon (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich sehs halt so, nach dem Klips brauchst du einen neuen, den Draht benutze ich viele Male. #c


 
oder wiederverwendbare Kabelbinder.
z.B.
http://germany.mossplastics.com/mss...ER-6QFD4Y-89098&refcategory=XDER-6QFCU4-53116

MfG Algon


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano

..........wie sieht's denn  bitte schön aus , WENN du in Übung bist |kopfkrat:m????

Sehr schöne Modelle hast du da geschaffen ,...... es freut mich auch  , 'mal was aus Blech zu sehen !

Super #6#6!

@ Adl3r4ug3

....wiegesagt , der Spannlack ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen , .....Signaturen vom Permanent Marker löst er sofort an und verschmiert sie , ebenso die schwarzen Pupillen von Nachtleucht-Klebeaugen(diese haben oft keine extra Schutzfolie) . 

Also immer mit Acryl klar vorlackieren !

Habe mir den Spannlack auch in weiß zugelegt ,..... habe damit grundiert , allerdings hatte sich der Lack beim Entfernen des Klebebandes , womit ich provisorische Bleie befestigt hatte , mit abgepellt !!!

Lag' eventuell daran , das der Rohling mit Holzschutzmittel behandelt war , ......allerdings war die Konsistenz des getrockneten farbigen Spannlacks auch anders wie die des Farblosen , liegt eventuell an den beigemischten Farbpigmenten|kopfkrat ????

Wäre nett von dir zu posten , falls sich Lack-technisch irgendwas ergeben sollte !


@ west1

.......irgendwann werde ich das mit meiner Modellbaufarbe auch 'mal probieren , durch's Netz zu malen......:q !

Ich sitze auf'er Arbeit oft am Schreibtisch , wenn meine CNC-Maschine durchlaufen ,...... außerdem mache ich nur Spätschicht , da ist sowieso keiner mehr da , der meckern würde ,..............daher kann ich da 'mal sowas machen !

Aber am Mittwoch gehen die Kündigungen von 200 unserer ingesamt 1000 Beschäftigten 'raus ,..... keiner weiß , ob er dabei ist oder nicht , .........also ist vielleicht sowieso bald Schluß damit:r !

Anbei noch einige Bilder zu meinen Swimbaits , den Komplizierten(Teakholz) sowie dem ersten Modell des einfacher zu bauenden Köders(Buche) .

Das Problem bei solchen Swimbaits aus Holz , deren Segmente nur mit Scharnierbolzen verbunden werden , ist , das Wasser leicht durch die Bohrungen ins Holz dringen kann .

Ich werde dieses Problem bei diesem Modell dadurch zu lösen versuchen , indem ich in ALLE Bohrungen Metallröhrchen einklebe , so das das nackte Holz an den Innenwänden der Bohrungen mit Klebe versiegelt wird .

Habe mir auch überlegt , Alu-Poppnieten in die Bohrungen einzusetzen ,.... so das die Nietköpfe in den Scharnierschlitzen gegeneinander zu liegen kommen ,.... so entsteht weniger Reibung und Abrieb am Wobblerkörper , auch haben die Scharniere weniger vertikales Spiel dadurch .

Die Fertigung ging soweit sehr schnell , ......beim Aufkleben der Skizzenkopie auf das Holzbrett muß man nur darauf achten , diese genau nach einer 90° Querlinie auf'm Brett auszurichten , anhand der Bohrungsverlaufslinien geht das einfach , ........ebenso noch einige Hilfslinien mit'm Anschlagwinkel anzeichnen !

So wird alles schön rechtwinklig !

Die Splint-Bohrungen habe ich von zwei Seiten im Maschinenschraubstock meines Bohrständers gebohrt , sie treffen sich recht geanau inder Mitte , .......auf diese Weise kann der Bohren nicht so viel "wandern" , als wenn man von einer Seite GANZ durchbohren würde !

Wenn ich die äußere Kontur fertig verrundet und die Bohrungen für die Schraubösen gesetzt habe , werde ich die verbliebenen Verbindungsstege der Segmente mit einer Laubsäge trennen und mich dann an die Ausarbeitung der Scharniere machen .

Alles in Allem sieht es so aus , als ob dieser Prototyp nur etwa 1/4 der Arbeitszeit , die für das Teakholzmodel mit den einzeln eingeklebten Drahtscharnier-Ösen nötig war , in Anspruch nimmt(nur Rohbau , ohne Lackarbeiten) , wenn es dann auch noch am Ende funzt , ......wär schon nicht schlecht:vik: !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai 

Bleib dran an den Bolzenscharnieren #6, rein Arbeitstechnisch dürfte es wie schon gesagt viiiel schneller gehn . Ich würde ,um die Löcher für die Bolzen zu schließen die Teile auf jeden Fall in irgendeinen Lack tauchen! Dann kommt auch kein Wasser mehr rein ,falls du die Teile schon vorm Zusammenbau epoxierst.
Aber wg. der Stabilität wäre ich mir nicht so sicher .... im Prinzip halten den Bolzen ja nur ein paar mm Holz.

Ich habe auch noch ne Idee Richtung ganz scharnierlose Mehrteiler ....werde ich mal testen .


----------



## quandle (4. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

servus,

wirklich klasse was für wobbler ihr bastelt 
bin es leid für die dinger teilweise über 10 euro zu zahlen.
will also auch in den wobblerbau einsteigen :vik:
das einzige das ich weiß ist das man balsaholz dafür verwendet.

was braucht man noch ?
könnt ihr mir links zukommen lassen ! was für materialien und werkzeuge brauch ich dafür ?

will eigtl. relativ einfache forellenwobbler herstellen
ach ja und gibt es online-shops wo man die materialien kaufen kann 

wäre für jede info dankbar

gruß quandle


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Alles in Allem sieht es so aus , als ob dieser Prototyp nur etwa 1/4 der Arbeitszeit , die für das Teakholzmodel mit den einzeln eingeklebten Drahtscharnier-Ösen nötig war , in Anspruch nimmt



Sieht ja ganz gut aus und wenn du den in der viertelten Arbeitszeit baust umso besser! #6  

Für mich wäre das nichts, da putz ich lieber weiter Drahtösen
oder verbau Schraubösen in Hartholz. |supergri

Bin aber schon ganz gespannt wie das fertige Teil aussieht! 

Auf dem Arbeitsmarkt siehts hier im Süden auch nicht rosig aus.
Man kann nur hoffen dass es einem nicht selbst erwischt.


----------



## plötze (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@quandle

schau mal auf west1 seiner hp deranglerundmehr.de
da findest du ne ganze menge 

@all

was haltet ihr von dieser idee?


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dieser idee?



Die Form sieht ganz gut aus! #6
Ist aus dem Material gut und schnell hergestellt.

Die Kette, ist das so ein Kettchen von einem Badewannenstöpsel? wenn ja wie sieht es da mit Zugfestigkeit aus? Sind die Verbindungen noch gut gangbar wenn da Farbe oder Epoy rein kommt? #c

Hab heute morgen einen Rohling nach Diemais Skizze hergestellt.
Jetzt geh ich erst mal ein paar Stunden Angeln, heute Abend wird er dann geteilt und mit Schraubösen versehen.
Mal sehen ob ichs schaff dass ich ihn morgen noch testen kann.


----------



## plötze (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Die Form sieht ganz gut aus! #6
> Ist aus dem Material gut und schnell hergestellt.



ich meinte natürlich das mit der kette  und ja so eine stöpselkette ist es  tauchen kannst die natürlich nicht aber einen versuch war es mir wert, ich werde dann berichten |bla:

drück dir die daumen fürs angeln |wavey:


----------



## weberei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,




diemai schrieb:


> Aber am Mittwoch gehen die Kündigungen von 200 unserer ingesamt 1000 Beschäftigten 'raus ,..... keiner weiß , ob er dabei ist oder nicht , .........also ist vielleicht sowieso bald Schluß damit:r !



Oh Gott, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen, dass du unter den 800 sein wirst, die bleiben dürfen. Wäre ja echt dumm, in 2facher Hinsicht. Neuen Job suchen und zusätzlich noch weniger Zeit fürs basteln (da du ja dort immer geplant hast) :c

Aber schöner Rohling, den du gebastelt hast. Ebenso natürlich auch die beiden von west1 und plötze!
|wavey:


----------



## plötze (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke weberei #h

ich drücke dir natürlich auch die daumen das du unter denen bist, die bleiben dürfen, dimai!


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Plötze! :m

Hab noch was vergessen |kopfkrat
Dieter du könntest mir ein wenig Arbeit abnehmen in dem du mir verrätst wo, wieviel Blei rein muss 
Er entspricht in etwa den Maßen deiner Skizze, ist aus Eichenholz und soll ein Dreiteiler werden.  :m


----------



## quandle (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sers,

wo kauft ihr euer balsaholz immer ein ? (online-shop, baumarkt)

muss ich den körper vor dem anmalen lackieren/einlassen 
oder kann ich einfach auf dass geschliffene holz aufmalen ?!
nach dem anmalen muss man dann versiegeln/beschichten !
mit was ? und wie oft ?

danke


----------



## Naghul (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@quandle:

ich kaufe mein holz bei: http://www.heerdegen-balsaholz.de/home_ger.htm

der kann dir auch die leisten/bretter zuschneiden in der gwünschten dicke. der hat auch abachi und balsa in verschiedenen härtegraden. preislich war es das billigste was ich gefunden habe. nicht so auf die preisliste auf der hp schauen, sondern direkt anrufen. der hat meist auch rsstposten für ein appel und ei.


----------



## Der Nachbar (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein Zeugs ist kein Jackodur. Jackodur kenn ich vom Bau!



Hab mal nach Extruderhartschaum gesucht und nach einigem hin und her Isosport LaminaeX AL PP gefunden. Das dürfte das Zeugs sein das ich hier habe. An meinem ist die äußere Schicht dünner und die zweite Schicht fehlt. Wenn einer die Polyurethan-Hartschaumplatten kennt und eventuell weis wo man kleinere Mengen (Reststücke oder so) bekommt bitte melden. :m[/QUOTE]

#h
Sach mal weißt du ob in demhartschaum auch schraubösen halten? #c  oder nimmst du garkeine schraubösen?|kopfkrat
liebe grüße vom nachbarn!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



quandle schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> wo kauft ihr euer balsaholz immer ein ? (online-shop, baumarkt)
> 
> ...



Mein Balsaholz habe ich mal im OBI Baumarkt gekauft. Da waren Leisten ganz billig zu haben.
Vor dem Anmalen kannst du den Körper entweder mit Alu-Klebeband (Tesa oder LIDL) bekleben oder mit Acryllack grundieren. Kannst den Körper auch in verdünnten Acryllack tauchen und soviele (4-5) Schichten drauf machen, bis eine glatte, gleichmäßige Oberfläche entstanden ist.
Zum Grundieren kannst du auch Epoxid-Harz (von bootservice behnke) verwenden.
Nach dem Anmalen wird der Wobbler noch versiegelt. Bei einfachen Forellenwobblern reicht da eine oder zwei dünne Schichten Epoxid-Harz.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

gerade war ich auf Barsch-Alarm auf der Suche nach nem bestimmten Artikel und dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:

Einen Wobbler aus einer CD herstellen:

Da wird eine Pressform hergestellt. Ein Stück einer alten CD wird mittels Heißluftföhn oder sonstigen erwärmt, sodass sie flexibel wird. Dann die erwärmte CD in die Form und pressen. Wenn das ganze nach ein paar Sekunden abgekühlt ist, hat man eine Hälfte des Körpers schon. Das macht man noch mit der anderen und hat zwei Hälften. Im Körper hat man dann viel Platz für Blei und Rasseln.
Außerdem müsste so ein Teil richtig Auftrieb haben. Wenn dieser nicht gewünscht ist, kann man das Innere ja noch mit irgendwas befüllen.

Irgendwie klingt das interessant.
Ihr könnte euch die Anleitung auf Barsch-Alarm mal ansehen.

Sucht einfach nach: "*Bastelanleitung für "CD-Wobbler*"

Ich glaube das direkte verlinken ist streng verboten. Also trennt bitte die Inhalte und postet hier nichts von Barsch-Alarm. Weder Texte noch Bilder. - Danke.
Kann sowiso sein, dass ich gleich gesteinigt werde, nur weil ich den Namen des anderen Forums erwähnt habe...


Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.


----------



## quandle (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sorry ich kom immer noch durcheinander |kopfkrat

nach dem schmiergeln,
-einlassen, wieder anrauen und ein zweites mal einlassen( hab noch leinölfirnis, kann ich bestimmt auch dafür verwenden ?!?)

-danach mit acrylfarbe zb. weiß grundieren
-dann kommt das bemalen dran ?!
-und zu guter letzt mit epoxid-harz versiegeln(2. mal )

stimmt das so oder würd des so nicht funkionieren ?!
werd am montag mal auf einkaufstour gehen 
bin schon ganz heiß und zeit hat man jetzt ja genug|supergri 

gruß quandle


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



quandle schrieb:


> sorry ich kom immer noch durcheinander |kopfkrat
> 
> nach dem schmiergeln,
> -einlassen, wieder anrauen und ein zweites mal einlassen( hab noch leinölfirnis, kann ich bestimmt auch dafür verwenden ?!?)
> ...



Hey,

du schmirgelst deinen Wobblerkörper.

Das Imprägnieren mit Leiölfirnis geht zwar, ist meiner Meinung nach aber bei Forellen- oder Barschwobblern föllig überflüssig. Das macht ihn nur unnötig schwer.

Wenn du in jetzt geschmirgelt hast, kannst du entweder Aluklebeband direkt draufkleben, oder mit Acrylfarbe (weiß) grundieren.

Dann kommt die Farbe des Musters drauf.

Zuletzt noch eine oder zwei dünne Schichten Epoxid zur Versiegelung und zum Hochglanzeffekt. Außerdem wird somit die Oberfläche richtig schön glatt.


----------



## quandle (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

herzlichen dank euch allen ich hoffe ich kann es einigermaßen umsetzten :m

aller anfang ist schwer
von den kosten her wird einer nicht mehr wie 1-2 euro kosten oder ?!


----------



## weberei (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

doch am Anfang können es schon mehr als 1-2 € werden, aber nicht viel. Das liegt aber ganz einfach daran, dass du ja erstmal alle Materialien besorgen musst, zB Holz, Farbe, Pinsel, Epoxy usw. Später hast du das ganze Material schon und musst nur gelegendlich einzelne Dinge nachkaufen. Das heißt: Anfangs vielleicht 3-4 € pro Wobbler, später 1-2 €. So war meine Erfahrung. Ich bastle auch erst recht kurz und am Anfang habe ich eben die Farben kaufen müssen, Epoxy brauchte ich usw. Da kamen dann schon einige Kosten auf mich zu, mittlerweile brauche ich aber nurnoch Drillinge und Sprengringe und Ösen nachkaufen, den Rest habe ich noch vorrätig.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Wünsche bezüglich des Arbeitsplatz-Abbaus |wavey:, ...muß man abwarten .......#c!

@ quandle

Zieh' dir die 'mal rein :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM

Balsaholz bekommst du in jedem RC-Modellbauladen , ......oder halt über's Web , falls du auf'm Land wohnst .

@ Adl3r4ug3

Kenne diesen Bastelbericht "CD-Wobbler" , .......kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen , das die Dinger gut dicht halten !

Besonders die "Eingänge" des Drahtsystems sind da ein Schwachpunkt , denke ich .

Natürlich müssen die beiden Hälften akkurat mit Spezial-Kunststoffkleber dicht verbunden werden , bei ca. 1 mm Wandstärke auch kein leichtes Unterfangen .

@ west1

Mann , du bist ja schnell , Hubert , ........aber leider kann ich dir bezüglich der Bebleiung nicht helfen , da das ein Prototyp ist .

Ich bleie JEDEN Köder sowieso immer individuell auf Schwimmlage und Sinkgeschwindigkeit aus ,.....höchsten bei kleineren Schwimmwobblern schätze ich auch 'mal !

Der größte Teil kommt jedenfalls ins erste Segment ,... mit ein Grund , das sich der Köder nach hinten hin verjüngt , so hat er dort weniger Auftrieb , .............ich glaube , es ist besser , hinten nicht so viel oder gar kein Blei reinzumachen , von wegen der Aktion .

Tut mir leid , dir nicht mehr sagen zu können !

Habe an meinem Prototypen heute auch noch etwas gewerkelt , ........den Körper verrundet , danach die Segmente mit 'ner Laubsäge getrennt und angefangen , die Schnittflächen eben und winklig zu arbeiten , was sich als die bis jetzt aufwendigste Arbeit herrausgestellt hat .

Hab' zuerst mit'm "Dremel" freihändigt gefräst und geschliffen , dabei bin ich leider abgerutscht(wie gut , das es Holzkitt gibt , siehe 2. Segment|supergri) , ..........habe dann aber 'rausgefunden , das es mit Schruppfeilen besser geht , muß die Teile nur mit Gummi-Schutzbacken in'n Schraubstock spannen .

Na ja , morgen mache ich damit weiter !

@ plötze

Schöner Rohling , .........ich selbst bin immer zu faul für Detail-Schnitzereien|bigeyes#c!

An so eine Kette habe ich auch schon gedacht , habe so'n Köder auch schon 'mal irgendwo gesehen , aber ich trau' dieser Verbindung nicht ,...... man müsste vorher 'n Test machen und 'n Gewicht über mehrere Stunden an die Kette 'ranhängen , so 15 kg sollten's schon sein;+|supergri !

Habe auch 'mal ein Video eines Neunteilers aus Schweden gesehen , der war mit Stahlvorfach-Material verbunden , wie der Autor schrieb . Das Teil schwamm wie'n Aal !

Aber interressant ist die Konstruktion allemal ,..... wie willst du das Kettenende , welches am Kinn herrausragt , denn befestigen ?

Allerdings , ...so wie du den Schwanz befestigt hast , könnte er doch rotieren ? Würde hier auch zwei Gelenke einsetzen |kopfkrat.

Ich habe mir auch schon den Kopf über so eine Verbindungzerbrochen , würde dann auch gerne Stahl-Litze nehmen , aber ich hatte leider noch keine gute Idee zu Befestigung des Kabels an den Endsegmenten .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter für die Antwort. :m

Er sieht schon ganz gut aus dein Neuer!  Was meinst du wie es mit der Zeiteinsparung hinhaut? 

An meinem trocknet im Moment die letzte Schicht Farbe.:q Wenn ichs Epox heute noch drauf bekomme darf er morgen mit an den See.



			
				Der Nachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Sach mal weißt du ob in demhartschaum auch schraubösen halten?  oder nimmst du garkeine schraubösen?



Ich nehme durchgehende Drahtösen, Schraubösen hab ich in dem Hartschaum noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Das geht immer noch sehr , sehr viel schneller als bei den Teakholz-Modellen , und Klebe sparen tut es auch :vik:!

Habe die Segmente auch schon 'mal provisorisch mit'm Stück 3mm Messingrohr zusammengefügt , ....ich brauche auch nicht 'mal 'nen Vollradius an die Scharnier-Stöße zu machen wie in'ner Skizze gezeichnet , nur die Kanten etwas verrunden müsste reichen , ........gerade soviel , das ich pro Gelenk 'nen Ausschlag von ca. 40° zu jeder Seite erreiche !

Macht dann 120° gesamt über alle vier Segmente , ein wenig geht dann noch ab wegen der späteren Lackschichten ,....... das müsste dann aber locker reichen , da die Swimbait-Faustregel besagt , das das letzte zum ersten Segment mindestens einen 90° Winkel im größtmöglichen Ausschlag bilden soll .

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für so auf die schnelle gebaut kann man ihn doch anschauen, denk ich mal. |kopfkrat

Ist mein erster ohne Schaufel, bin mal gespannt wie der, oder ob er überhaupt läuft. 
Die nächst Frage währe, fängt der auch in Frankreich :q


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.....wenn er denn läuft .......JA ,....dann fängt er überall:vik: !

Hubert , du hast dir den Titel "Schnellster Wobblerschnitzer im Board(mindestens)" wohl redlich verdient , ........unglaublich:vik::vik: !

Ich arbeite eher im Schneckentempo(habe aber dafür immer ca.10 Stk. auf einmal fertig) !

Auf das Ergebnis des ersten Schwimm-Tests bin ich sehr gespannt !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> gerade war ich auf Barsch-Alarm auf der Suche nach nem bestimmten Artikel und dabei bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:
> 
> Einen Wobbler aus einer CD herstellen:




ich hab mir letzte woche sowas gebaut, allerdings nicht als klappe sondern mit passstiften. so ganz vom hocker haut mich das noch nicht, ich bin auch der meinung, dass da noch viel zu verbessern ist.
mir fehlt es derzeit an geeigneter wärmequelle, denn um denn wobb sauber abformen zu können muss die cd richtig wabbelig sein. dann ist  man aber in einem temperaturbereich, wo das ding anfängt blasen zu werfen. meine ersten versuche hab ich mit einer lötlampe gamacht. war natürlich lokal viel zu heiß (-blasen), daneben zu kalt (-nicht formbar)

aber prinzipiell lustig wenn man sonst nix zu basteln hat.

ich stell villt heut mittag mal ein paar fotos ein.


----------



## plötze (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bei den cd-wobblern hätte ich angst das die beim biss oder runter fallen, kaputt geht?!

@west1

man bist du nen turboschnitzer :q die farbgebung hat auch was #6

@dimai

das der schwanz rotiert weiß ich, ist erstmal so gewollt und werd ich testen, zur not kann ich ja noch umbauen  einfach nen beschichteten stahldraht zur verbindung will ich bei gelegenheit auch mal versuchen. die befestigung stelle ich mir nicht schwierig vor, die frage ist nur ob es zu knicken kommt #c


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier ist meine Presse, mit den beiden ersten Halbschalen (nach dem groben zuschneiden)

die blasen sind deutlich zu sehen, die lötlampe aber auch denkbar ungeeignet.

weshalb ich das nicht weiter verfolgen werde ist vor allem die größe. einen hechtwobb kann man nunmal nicht aus einer cd pressen.

@ plötze. da geht nix kaputt. schonmal versucht ne cd zu zerbrechen? eher platzt das epoxy von nem holzwobb auf. außerdem wür ich eh über die farbschichten nochmal epoxy draufmachen, dann sind auch die löcher für die ösen dicht.

aber ich arbeite lieber mit holz, stinkt auch nicht so beim schleifen ...


----------



## plötze (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da haste auch wieder recht... |kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen Leute,

komme gerade vom Frühstücken. Da ich sowiso nur kleine Wobbler für Barsche baue, geht das mit den CDs gut. 
Später werde ich mir mal ne Form basteln und die ersten Versuche tätigen.

Ich habe zwar noch so viel Balsaholz, aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem. Das muss ich einfach mal ausprobiert haben.

Prinzipiell habe ich keine Bedenken, dass der CD-Wobbler unstabil ist, bzw. dass ein Barsch / Zander ihn mit einem Biss zerstören könnte. 
Erstens, durch die gebogene Form gewinnt er nochmals an Stabilität.
Zweitens, durch die Epoxidschicht, die am Ende auf jeden Fall drauf kommt, bekommt der Wobbler nochmals Stabilität hinzu.
Und Drittens, man könnte den Wobbler von innen noch mit irgendwas ausfüllen. Irgend ein Hartschaum oder ein Kleber. D

Dann würde er zwar schwerer werden, aber würde von innen her stabiler werden.
Da ich sowiso vor habe Suspender draus zu machen, muss ich denke ich mal auf jeden Fall etwas reinpacken, damit ich nicht zu viel Blei anbringen muss. Der Hohlraum ist doch groß in dem nur Luft ist.

Auf jeden Fall halte ich Euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

berichte mal von deinen erfolgen. vor allem, welche wärmequelle du benutzt. eventuell so ein heissluftgebläse, mit dem pvc-bahnen verschweisst oder alter kleber aufgelöst wird.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

in ein paar Minuten habe ich endlich Zeit mir die Form zu bauen. Strenggenommen muss ich ja sowiso 2 Stück bauen, da ich ja für jede Körperhälfte eine Positivform benötige.

Als Wärmequelle dachte ich an einen Heißluftfön.
Berichte kommen dann heute noch.


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!:m

Dieter ich bin vielleicht schnell beim Wobbler bauen, du bist aber der Perfektionist hier! #6

Klick

und wie läuft er?


----------



## plötze (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na der läuft doch super #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jop sieht gut aus!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

war jetzt den ganzen Nachmittag am Basteln und habe schon 3 Rohlinge fertig.

Erst mal meine Pressform:

http://img207.*ih.us/img207/8813/85077593.jpg

Und hier die Rohlinge:

http://img44.*ih.us/img44/7546/56601996.jpg

Fazit: Bis man aus Fichte oder ähnlich hartem Holz die Positifformen erstellt hat, geht sehr viel Zeit drauf. 

Außerdem ist das ne ziehmliche Pfriemelei, bis die Formen auch die richtige Größe haben und alles passt.

Genug CDs (alte) habe ich noch herumliegen.
Somit kann ich viel probieren...

Beim Erhitzen ist es so ne Sache. Ist man zu schnell bilden sich schnell Blasen, hat man zu wenig erhitzt, dann passt sich die Form nicht richtig der CD an und die Vertiefung wird nicht ausreichend tief. Dann hat man zwei ungeleiche Hälften.

Wenn die Formen "erfolgreich" gepresst wurden, habe ich mit einer Blechschere das überstehende Material abgeschnitten und mit nem Messer den Grat genommen.

Alles in allem sind die Hälften dann immer noch nicht so ganz gleichgroß. Lag vielleicht auch daran, dass ich mit dem CD-Pressen noch nicht so viel Erfahrung habe. 

Morgen werde ich nochmal ein paar pressen und dann entscheiden, ob ich mit ihnen weiterbastele, oder es bei dem Versuch belasse und mit meinem bewährtem Balsa weiter mache.

Wenn man das Formenbasteln miteinbezieht, geht es mit den CDs viel länger als wenn ich den gleichen Wobbler aus Balsaholz herstelle.
Aber probieren wollte ich es trotzdem mal. Jetzt kann ich sagen, dass ich es auf jeden Fall mal probiert habe. Als Bastler muss man ja alles mal probiert haben um sich ein Bild von jeder Arbeitsweise machen zu können.

Zum Thema Stabilität: Die Dinger sind durch das kurzzeitige Erhitzen und durch die rundliche Form sehr stabil grworden. Ein Fisch (ausgenommen Hechte) bekommen die Dinger nicht kaputt, würde ich sagen. Zusätzlich kommt ja noch eine Schicht Epoxid drauf.

Ein anders kleines Problemchen ist folgendes: Man muss höllisch aufpassen, dass man beim Arbeiten nicht die schöne Regenbogenschicht auf der CD wegkratzt. Denn durch das Schneiden und Feieln, kann es durchaus mal sein, dass etwas weggeht und dann ist der schöne Effekt dahin.

Aber ich würde sagen, das größte Problem ist, dass man die Formhälften nie so gut hinbekommt, dass die super zusammenpassen. Irgendwie ist immer ein Spalt breit offen und das erschwert das zusammenkleben erheblich.

___________________________

Der Vorteil den ich in den Dingern gesehen hätte, wäre der gewesen, dass ich kein Holz verwendet hätte und beim Körper ins Wasser tunken, hätte sich somit nichts vollsaugen können.
Um einen Suspender herzustellen wollte ich eigenltich folgendes machen: Wobbler mit allen Teilen die drangebaut werden wiegen.
Dann eine Schale Wasser auf die Waage stellen, die Waage nullen und. Alle Teile wieder drauf. Den Wobblerkörper ins Wasser tunken und erneut das Gewicht ablesen. Durch das reintunken des Wobblers wird das Gewicht des verdrängen Wassers gewogen. 
Die beiden Gewichte subrtahieren und man bekommt ein drittes Gewicht. Das wäre theoretisch das Gewicht an Blei das in den Wobbler muss, dass er ein Suspender wird.
Natürlich muss man noch Lack und Epoxid abziehen.
Das kann man aber auch ganz grob ausrechnen und dann hätte man eine Gewichtsangabe, wie viel Blei letztendlich in den Wobbler muss.

Das wäre mit den CD-Teilen sicherlich super gegangen, da wirklich nichts vollsaugen kann. Kurz abtrocknen und gut ist.

Aber bei Balsaholz ist das en bissel dumm. Wenn sich das vollsaugt, muss ich es ja erst mal wieder lange trocknen lassen, bevor ich weiterbasteln kann.
Und ne Epoxid- oder Klarlackschicht will ich nach dem in Formbringen nicht drauf machen. Das ist nur zusätzliches Gewicht, das ich nicht brauchen kann.

Naja, die Tage wird sich zeigen, mit welcher Methode es weitergeht.
So wie es jetzt aussieht, mache ich mit Balsaholz weiter, da das auf längere Sicht gesehen mir einfach besser erscheint und auch noch schneller geht (wobei mir die Zeit bei dem schönen Hobby nicht primär wichtig ist).


----------



## plötze (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mensch adlerauge, da warste aber fleißig heute. danke für deinen ausführlichen bericht


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo, da decken sich deine ersten erfahrungen ziemlich mit meinen.

wie haste denn jetzt warm gemacht? Blasen seh ich erstmal keine. 

und wie groß sind deine halbschalen? bei meinen 9 cm schalen wirds schwierig, sie gleichmäßig warm und weich zu bekommen, vor allem mit der lötlampe


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

warmgemacht habe ich die mit einem Heißluftfön von Bosch. Das Ding macht von 300°-500° alles platt, was ihm in den Weg kommt.:q
Es haben sich ganz kleine Blasen (vereinzelt) gebildet. Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm.

Meine Halbschalen sind etwa 6cm lang, 1cm hoch und etwa 0,5cm tief.


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Mann , da hast'e ja 'n Schlag 'reingehauen , ......für mich ist das allerdings nix , stehe nur auf Blech und Holz #c:q !

@ west1

.......und noch gleich'n Video dabei , .......ich bin sprachlos #6:vik:!

Es sieht mir so aus , als ob der Swimbait etwas "Anlauf" braucht , um in's schlängeln zu geraten ,....... für meinen Geschmack könnte die Intensität der Ausschläge auch höher sein , aber ausreichen tun sie allemal#6 !

Als ich das 1. Foto des Köders gesehen habe , fiel mir gleich auf , das die Nasen ,-und Kopfpartie sehr stark verrundet ist , und ich denke , das das der Grund für das eher etwas moderate Schlängeln ist .

Ich hatte ja , glaub'ich , 'mal eine Diskussion diesbezüglich erwähnt , an der ich auf einer einer australischen Seite beteiligt war , .......mittlererweile bin ich auch davon überzeugt , das seitliche Strudel und Drehströmungen mit für das typische Bewegungsmuster eines Swimbaits mit verantwortlich sind , und eben auch eine gewisse Hebelwirkung durch den anströmenden Wasserdruck mit der Einhängeöse als Drehpunkt .

Ich lasse bei meinen Swimbaits daher den entsprechenden Bereich oberhalb der Einhängeöse immer recht gerade , verrunde nur die Kanten etwas , so das der Wasserdruck besser darauf wirken kann und dadurch auch die seitlichen Drehströmungen und Verwirbelungen stärker werden , die dann die hinteren Segmente seitlich wegdrücken .

Eine stromlinienförmige Nase wie bei einem Glider-Jerkbait ist meiner Meinung hier völlig fehl am Platze .

Der Glider soll ja möglichst wenig Widerstand im Wasser haben , damit er möglichst gut gleitet ,..... beim Swimbait hingegen sollen sich möglichst viele Verwirbelungen und eine Hebelwirkung bilden , die dann den Köder in seine typische Bewegung versetzen .

So jedenfalls die Theorie .......#c|supergri;+ !

Habe heute nachmittag auch an meinen Köder weiter gearbeitet , der Rohbau ist jetzt fertig .

Muß meine Aussage von einem Viertel der Bauzeit eines der Teakholz-Swimbaits aber revidieren ,..... das Ausarbeiten der Scharnier-Passungen sowie das Verschleifen der Kanten hat doch ganz schön gedauert , .......aber ein Drittel ist durchaus drin !  

Die Nietköpfe zu kürzen ist Minutensache und das spätere Einkleben der Nieten wird auch schnell gehen .

Werde noch die unteren Enden der Splintbohrungen mit Holzstopfen verschließen , die oberen Enden werden erst nach der Endmontage der Splinte nach dem Bemalen und Epoxieren verschlossen , entweder mit einem weiteren Stopfen , der dan natürlich gesondert neu bemallt und lackiert werden muß oder einfach mit einem fetten Tropfen Klebe , ........muß ich dann 'mal schauen .

Mit meinen 40° pro Gelenk hat das auch nich' so geklappt , bin jetzt bei Vollausschlag gelandet , .......hoffentlich verheddern sich später die Haken nicht immer beim Wurf !

Ging nicht anders bei solchen Gelenken , sie könnten sich sonst beim Werfen ständig verklemmem , sie müssen einfach schön frei ausschlagen können , ........das habe ich bei der Fertigung gemerkt .

Mit'm Bemalen wird's jetzt aber noch dauern , muß erst noch einige andere Köder bauen , bevor ich sie dann alle bemalen tue , ........bin leider nicht so schnell wie du:q !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Mann , da hast'e ja 'n Schlag 'reingehauen , ......für mich ist das allerdings nix , stehe nur auf Blech und Holz #c:q !



So diemai, jaja...wollte alle meine Gedanken zu dem Thema mal zu Papier bringen.

Jetzt habe ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich das Projekt Wobbler aus CD basteln wieder einstellen werde. Das ist mir einfach zu viel Arbeit mit den Halbschalen, bis die endlich mal passen und man mal zwei Stücke nehmen kann, da die 10 davor entweder kleine Blasen hatten oder sonst wie nicht richtig geformt wurden, da das Material zu schnell wieder abgekühlt ist.

Und mal ganz im Erst, ich bin sowiso eher der "Holz-Mann"
Manchmal ein Dickkopf aus Hartholz...nee mal im Erst...mit Holz zu arbeiten macht mir auch mehr Spass und geht auch viel Einfacher, da ich da nur mein Messer, die Feile und das Schmirgelpapier benötige.

Dennoch bereue ich es nicht, den Sonntag Nachmittag mit dem Basteln der Form und der Halbschalen verbracht zu haben. Das war wirklich ne lohnenswerte Erfahrung und so saß ich schon nicht die gaaaaaaaaaanze Zeit vorm PC...


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> .......und noch gleich'n Video dabei



Na ich musste doch wissen was der Fachmann zu dem Lauf zu sagen hat! #6 



> Als ich das 1. Foto des Köders gesehen habe , fiel mir gleich auf , das die Nasen ,-und Kopfpartie sehr stark verrundet ist , und ich denke , das das der Grund für das eher etwas moderate Schlängeln ist .



Das mittlere Drittel der Nasen und Kopfpartie ist nicht verrundet.
Beim nächsten nehm ich mal weniger weg.
Auch etwas mehr Blei muss bei den nächsten rein. Es dauert ewig bis er, in der im Moment fängigen Tiefe ist kommt dann aber schnell wieder hoch. Habs mit Wickelblei am vorderen Drilling ausprobiert hat ganz gut geklappt danach.

Er sieht schon ganz gut aus dein neuer Dieter. #6

So diese Woche sind bei mir erstmal ein paar neue Spinner dran.
Vielleicht mach ich aber auch noch einen Swimbait. Schaun wir mal! :q


----------



## diemai (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Also , Hubert ,......mit meinen bis jetzt recht wenigen Swimbaits habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht , das die sowieso immer schnell hochkommen , auch wenn sie schnell sinken(ca. 30cm/sek) !

Mein Allererster ist so'n Kandidat ,..... werfe ihn vom Boot aus in die tiefsten Löcher über 10m tief , kurbel' ihn langsam mit Zwischenstops ein , ........trotzdem bricht er nach spätestens 3/4 des Rückweges durch die Oberfläche !

Swimbaits sind absolut nix für tiefes Wasser ! 

Habe aber einen schwimmenden Swimbait aus USA bekommen , dafür habe ich mir extra beschwerte Stahlvorfächer gebaut , ca . 1,20m lang mit 25-50gr Oliven 'drauf , .......damit kann ich ihn wunderbar dicht über den Grund schlängeln lassen , .......mache ich aber nur vom Boot aus , damit ich im Falle eines Falles meinen Köderretter einsetzen kann !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für alle die möglichst schnell ein brauchbares Ergebnis erziehlen möchten habe ich den Viertelstunden-Alu-Wobbler konzipiert. Dazu braucht man nichtmal schnitzen oder schleifen, kein Holz oder Styrodur, kein Airbrusch oder Akrylfarbe! Wie das geht nicht? Doch das geht und so wird´s gemacht
Material:
Alufolie, 2K 5 Min.Epoxy
Copic-Marker
Draht
selbstgebastelte Epoxy-Augen
Blei und Plexiglas
Sprengringe und Drillinge

einfach ein Stück Alufolie in Wobblerform kneten. Mit Markern bemalen


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dann mit der Drehmelflechs einen Schlitz in den Körperrohling schleifen, den Draht zurechtbiegen, Blei zuschneiden und alles mit Epoxy einkleben. Mit dem Rest-Epoxy gleich noch die Augen auf das blanke Alukleben...


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dabei darauf achten daß die Augen etwa in einer Höhe sind. Wer möchte kann nach der ersten Epoxyschicht noch mit Silberfarbe den Schlitz am Bauch etwas korigieren...


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nun die Tauchschaufel zurechtschneiden und den Schlitz mit der Drehmel-Trennscheibe vorbereiten. Mit der 2. Schicht Epoxy habe ich die Tauchschaufel gleich mit eingeklebt. Jetzt noch Drillinge mit den Sprengringen einhängen und der erste Räuber kann kommen #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: Das ist ja mal was für ganz schnelle!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sagt mal, wie bleit ihr eure Wobbler als aus?

Da gibts ja eigentlich 3 Methoden:

1.) auf gut Glück so viel rein, wie man gerade denkt uns ich überraschen lassen was dabei raus kommt.

2.) Wobbler mit allen Anbauteilen auf die Waage legen. Gewicht ablesen. Schale Wasser auf die Waage, alle Anbauteile neben die Schale Wasser legen und den Wobblerkörper ins Wasser tauchen. Gewicht ablesen. Beide Gewichte von einander abziehen und man hat das Gewicht des verdrängen Wassers. Daraus folgt die Menge an Blei, die der Wobbler bräuchte um ein Suspender zu werden. Von diesem Gewicht noch das für Farbe und Epoxidabziehen und dann die Menge blei einbauen und hoffen, dass man für Epoxid und Farbe die richtige Menge gerechnet hat. Das müsste schon ganz gut klappen.

Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich nur eine Küchenwaage habe, die in 2g-Schritten rechnet. Ich glaube, dass das bei meinen 6cm Barsch-Wobblern zu grob ist.

3.) Den Wobbler so gut wie fertig bauen. Also mit Ösen und Schaufel, Drillinge usw. Dann ihn ins Wasser legen und Blei provisorisch am Rumpf befestigen. So lange probieren, bis er die gewünschte Eigenschaft hat. Dann wieder Epoxid und Farbe abziehen und das Blei einsetzen. 

Die Methode gefällt mir aber nicht, da ich das Blei schon anfangs einbauen will und nicht nach dem Bekleben mit Alufolie und ggf. Bemalen nochmal den Rumpf aufbohren will.
_________________________________

Gibt es denn noch eine Methode, außer blind darauf hoffen, dass man die richtige Menge Blei reinmacht?
Die erste ist mir einfach zu riskant, wenn ich en Suspender bauen will. 
Die zweite Methode geht denke ich mal nicht so gut, da ich keine so ganz feine Waage habe und die Dritte gefällt mir irgendwie nicht, da mir das mit dem Blei provisorisch anbringen und dem langen rumgefuchtele mit dem Wobber im Wasser einfach zu dumm ist.
Ich hätte da noch ne mechanische Briefwaage herumliegen. Aber ob die so genau ist...hmmm.

Mann könnte das Ganze doch auch auf einem rein Mathematischen Weg ausrechnen. Also mit Dichte und mehreren Formeln. Man müsste halt die ganzen Volumen ausrechnen und miteinander verrechnen.
Ist zwar ziehmlich Mühsam, aber es müsste gehen.


----------



## WobbyWob (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

sper idee!
wenn man alu zusammen geknetet hat, anschließend am tisch reibt, werden die seiten mega glatt und spiegeln wie verrückt!!

5x #6#6#6#6#6

gruß
p´s formen/muster lassen sich auch ganz gut hineinarbeiten!


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bondex:

1) coole Idee, sieht echt gut aus!
2) wieviel wiegt dein Prototyp?
3) du hast kein extra Blei riengemacht, oder?
4) kannst du vielleicht mal ein Video reinstellen, wie der Wobbler läuft?

kurze, kanppe Antworten reichen  
Wäre echt nett, wenn du mal nen Video reinmachen könntest 

@diemai:

Ich mache es immer, wie du in 2) geschrieben hast. 
Wenn du aber ne Briefwaage zuhause hast, teste die doch mal. Nimm etwas, wovon du das Gewicht zu 100% weißt. Dann kannst du damit gucken, ob sie richtig misst. Wenn ja - kanns los gehen, wenn nicht heißt es weiter suchen oder ne neue Waage kaufen. Kostet doch nicht die Welt oder?

Schöne Grüße
weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @diemai:
> 
> Ich mache es immer, wie du in 2) geschrieben hast.
> Wenn du aber ne Briefwaage zuhause hast, teste die doch mal. Nimm etwas, wovon du das Gewicht zu 100% weißt. Dann kannst du damit gucken, ob sie richtig misst. Wenn ja - kanns los gehen, wenn nicht heißt es weiter suchen oder ne neue Waage kaufen. Kostet doch nicht die Welt oder?
> ...



Sollte glaube ich "@Adl3r4ug3" heißen...

Die Briefwaage ist leider mechanisch. Also mit Zeiger. Habe sie gerade ausprobiert. Die ist sowas von ungenau. Und macht erst ab 20g Sachen sinn. 
Werde mir zu Weihnachten warscheinlich diese , oder diese kaufen. Dann habe ich etwas, das auch was taugt. Und ein 100€ muss es fürs Wobblerwiegen ja auch nicht sein.

Wenn dann, kaufe ich mir DIESE HIER = Dann kann ich das ganz präzise machen.


----------



## Algon (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wenn dann, kaufe ich mir DIESE HIER = Dann kann ich das ganz präzise machen.


 
Nicht kleckern, klotzen!!!
http://www.pkelektronik.com/index.asp?ProductID=9839
:q 
MfG Algon


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Algon schrieb:


> Nicht kleckern, klotzen!!!
> http://www.pkelektronik.com/index.asp?ProductID=9839
> :q
> MfG Algon



Wundert mich nicht, dass bei diesem Teil die Versandkosten entfallen.


----------



## west1 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Für alle die möglichst schnell ein brauchbares Ergebnis erziehlen möchten habe ich den Viertelstunden-Alu-Wobbler konzipiert.



Danke, ist aber nix für mich! #d
Da bleib ich lieber bei Holz oder sonstigen Material.  

#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Bondex: Das ist ja mal was für ganz schnelle!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hier der <<*mathematische weg*>>  << klugscheissmodus an>>

ich bestimme zuerst die dichte meines holzes, indem ich einen quader vermesse und wiege. mit der digitalwaage, 0,2 g anzeige. das holz sollte natürlich halbwegs homogen sein, aber astholz wollen wir eh nicht verwerkeln. also: *dichte ist bekann*t, 0,78 g /cm³ bei meinem aktuellen Brett, am besten aufs brett draufschreiben.

dann schnitz ich meinen wobb in endform, aber noch ohne schlitze und natürlich ohne blei. den wieg ich dann. jetzt hab ich das rohgewicht. Wegen (jetzt kommt die mathe und die physik) rho (dichte) = Volumen / Masse kann ich jetzt *V berechnen*. Somit hab ich das Volumen ohne Wasserbad bestimmt. Der Rest bleibt wie gehabt. Wenn er exakt schweben soll muss die masse des fertigen wobbs inklusive sprengringe, schaufel, lack ...exakt M = V x 1 wiegen . 1 wegen dichte des wassers. also weiss ich jetzt das *Fertiggewicht,* das der wobb haben soll. jetzt die drillinge, ringe nud den rohling auf die waage und solange blei dazu packen, bis das gewicht stimmt.
als ungenauigkait bleibt die masse des lacks sowie verlorengehender auftrieb durch gesägte und aufgefüllte schlitze.

<< klugscheissmodus aus >>

|stolz:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl: Was heißt da Klugscheiß??? - Ist doch gut!
Das ist Mathematik und Physik etwa 10. Klasse Gymnasium.
Soweit ich das jetzt durchgelesen habe, klingt das plausibel.
Ist halt etwas aufwendiger, sollte aber funktionnieren.
Ich werde mir zu Weihnachten eine Waage schenken lassen, die 0,1g genau misst.
Dann werde ich die Methode mit dem tauchen und die reine Rechenmethode ausprobieren. Bei der Rechenmethode werde ich mir eine Funktion erstellen. In die werden dann immer noch die Werte eingesetzt und ich komme gleich auf die Bleimenge.
Die Ungenauigkeiten von Lack und Epoxid kann man ja auch ausrechnen. Wenn man 0,5mm Epoxidschicht oder so draufmachen will, kann man ja auch über die Dichte und Volumen auf das Gewicht der Schutzschicht kommen und für den Lack kann man ja ein "Pauschalgewicht" verechnen. Oder dafür einen Sprengring nicht wiegen. Das könnte den Lack vielleicht ausgleichen.

Ich werde mir da mal was einfallen lassen und dann die Funktion aufschreiben.

Vielleicht frage ich einen Kumpel, ob er mir ein Programm schreiben kann, in dem ich nur ein paar nötige Eckdaten eingeben muss und das mir dann das Bleigewicht ausrechnet.
Zum selber schreiben reichen mir glaube ich meine Programmierkenntisse nicht aus.


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Doch ich habe den Wobbler zusätzlich bebleit. Meine Küchenwaage ist bei 10 Gr stehen geblieben. Ich weiß gar nicht warum Ihr um die Bebleiung immer so einen Trubel macht? SWo entscheidend ist das doch auch nicht ob der nun schwi,mmt oder sinkt, laufen tun sie doch alle. Ich mache das immer nach Gefühl und das hat immer gut geklappt.
Wie man hier ein Video einstellt weiß ich nicht und ich weiß auch nicht wo ich das so auf die Schnelle filmen soll. Im Kanal ist das Wasser im Moment nicht das klarste :-( Außerdem können die meisten hier wohl nicht mein HD Format (Pentax Lumix) lesen und eine normale Kamera habe ich nicht und umrechnen geht mit Premiere oder Studio auch nicht, oder habt Ihr da einen Tip für mich?


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Sollte glaube ich "@Adl3r4ug3" heißen...


 
#d wie komme ich denn auf diemai |bigeyes
Naja egal, du wusstest ja, dass du angesprochen warst 
Ja, die Lösung mit dem Weihnachtsgeschenk ist wohl die beste. 17€ etwa gehen auch, wie ich finde...

@bondex:

Ok, danke für die Info. Ne, dann lass das lieber mit dem Video. Ich denke der läuft, wie ein Wobbler halt läuft  Und um das zu wissen, brauche ich eigendlich kein Video |supergri

Guten Abend
#h


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

denke ich auch, aber ich werde davon berichten. Jedenfalls liefen die anderen, die ich so gebaut hatte gut und sie haben auch anständig gefangen


----------



## boarischahias (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Zusammen

Betreff: Kanten des Rohlings abrunden

Da ja bei Wobbler- bzw. Jerk-Rohlingen die Kanten meist abgerundet werden sollen und schnitzen und schleifen sehr mühsam ist, kam mir die Idee, dies mit einer Hand-Oberfräse zu machen, in den Sinn.
Würde dies denn gehen, wenn ich die Hand-Oberfräse in einen Tisch spanne und dann den Rohling am Fräser entlang führe? Oder kann ich mit der Oberfräse nur gerade Kanten bearbeiten?
Es ist nämlich bald Weihnachten und ich könnte meinen Wunschzettel noch ändern .

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ boarischahias

Moin , Moin , 

Schau 'mal auf http://www.KoederDesign.de , ich kann mich erinnern , das da irgendwo ein Oberfräsen-Thread , auch mit Bildern , ist !

Gehen tut das auf jeden Fall , man kann auch krumme Kanten so verrunden , .......ich habe einen Bekannten in Finnland , der baut seine Jerks so .

Das Ganze steht und fällt allerdings mit der Solidität des Aufbaues der Oberfräse ,....... alles muß fest , verwindungsfrei und stabil augespannt werden !

                                viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## boarischahias (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Tip diemai.
Hab den Thread gefunden!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar geht das. Du mußt aber wirklich sicher gehen daß Deine Fräse sicher eingespannt ist, sonst fliegt sie Dir um die Ohren, nicht umsonst gehören Fräsen zu den gefählichsten Maschinen in einer Tischlerei. Wenn Du damit arbeiten willst mußt Du Werkzeuge mit Anlaufring nehmen. Und paß auf Deine Finger gut auf. Immer gegen die Laufrichtung des Werkzeugs führen!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Immer gegen die Laufrichtung des Werkzeugs führen!!!



Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum es mir mal ein Holzstück so böse gegen die Wand katapultiert hatte und meine Finger auf den laufenden Schleifapparat gerutscht sind...|kopfkrat

(Ist aber nix passiert.)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Wobbler-zum-Suspender-ausblei-Freunde und die, die es auch interessiert, 

Habe im folgende Waage gefunden:http://[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica Feinwaage 200g 0,01g . Auf dieses Teil wird es hinauslaufen, sofern ich nichts besseres finde.
Was haltet ihr von diesem Produkt?
Zum Wobbler auslbeien und kleinere Sachen wiegen reicht mir das Teil allemal. Und um den Wobbler in ein kleines Wassergefäß zu tunken, dürfen die 200g maximales Gewicht auch ausreichen.#c

Ich denke ja.


----------



## plötze (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Habe im folgende Waage gefunden:http://[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica Feinwaage 200g 0,01g



ich hab eine ähnliche (extra für meine bestelei) gekauft, sie wiegt sehr genau und ohne gehts nimmer mehr :m


----------



## plötze (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bondex

colle idee für kurzentschlossene |wavey:

@ boarischahias

ich nutze auch ne oberfräse, allerdings nur um die schlitze fürs blei zu fräsen, die kanten bearbeite ich lieber mit dem band,- und tellerschleifer, die feinheiten dann per hand  

@ adlerauge

ich nehme immer das ca. gewicht zum ausbleien, zur not wird nach dem test im eimer nachgebleit, ist eigendlich kein großer aufwand #6


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul , @ Adl3r4ug3

Habe mir die "Behnke" Seite 'mal zu Gemüte geführt , ......denke , ich werde mir das 300er Harz mit dem Härter 3018 bestellen , wenn mein Restbestand aufgebraucht ist , ...... so habe ich laut Angabe eine Verarbeitungszeit von 15-20 min und eine Aushärtezeit von 8-12 Stunden , jeweils bei 20° .

Ich denke , das das den Eigenschaften des von mir bisher verwendeten "HAKUMA"-Epoxys am nächsten kommt und ich damit eventuell um den Bau eines Köderrades herum komme , .........habe nämlich kaum mehr Platz , um es eventuell abzustellen !

In meinem Keller ist es jetzt so um die 15°-18° 'rum(im Sommer ca. 22°-25° , schätze ich) ,... denke das verlängert die Verarbeitungszeit jetzt noch ein wenig , ......und ich trage die jeweils nächste Schicht sowieso immer erst nach ca. 24 Stunden auf , so müsste das denn ja auch reichen !

Hauptsache , das Zeugs zieht nach ca. einer Stunde fest genug an , um keine Lecknasen mehr zu bilden , so das ich dann nicht mehr umhängen muß !

Die Lagerzeit der Produkte beträgt ja wohl auch so um ein Jahr 'rum wie bei den Meisten , denke ich !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich denke auch, ein Winkelschleifer tut da auch seinen Zweck und das ist auch nicht ganz so gefährlich wie die Fräse

@Plötze
Versuch mal die Säge für das Blei, das geht super


----------



## plötze (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex

ich hab noch so viele klobige bleireste, wenn die verarbeitet sind und ich dachdeckerblei bekomme, versuch ichs mit sägen #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Okay, also zu dem 300er Epoxid kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Wie gesagt, ich und Pelznase und noch einige hier nehmen das 600er Harz mit dem 650er Härter.

Zu der Verarbeitungszeit kann ich dir folgendes noch auf den Weg geben: Auf dem 600er Harz steht 40 min. Ich lasse es aber immer 60-80 min. stehen, wenn es angerührt ist, weil es dann schon ganz leicht(!) angezogen hat und aber immer noch verarbeitbar ist. So läuft es nicht gleich davon, wenn ich es aufstreiche. Wenn man nach dem Etikett geht, dürfte aber nach der doppelten Verarbeitungszeit (wie angegeben) eigentlich nichts mehr gehen. Naja was ich damit sagen will ist das, dass du auf die Verarbeitungszeiten nicht all zu viel geben kannst.
Natürlich kommst du, wie ich schon erwäht habe, bei dem 600er nicht um ein Köderkarussell herum, aber dafür sind die Ergebnisse super. Ob da jetz 18° oder 22° sind, wäre mit nem Köderkarussell auch wurscht. Dann läufts halt 2 Stunden mehr oder weniger. Das juckt dann keinen...

Und zuletzt möcht ich auch noch ein paar Worte zu der Lagerzeit verlieren: Die Angabe kannst total ignorieren. Mein Epoxid habe ich Anfang 2008 gekauft. Jetzt ist die Hälfte davon weg. Ich merke noch keinen Unterschied zum Anfang. Die Konsistenz ist gleich geblieben und es härtet immer noch genauso gut aus. Jetzt sind das fast 2 Jahre her, als ich es gekauft hatte. Soviel zu 1 Jahr lagerungsfähig.


----------



## nepomuk (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vor einer Handoberfäse braucht man keine Angst haben.
Für unsere Zwecke reicht ein Billigmodell in eine Spanplatte geschraubt.
Ausgestattet mit einem Viertelstabfräser mit Anlaufring, eine sichere Sache.
Mit einer Schablone lassen sich in kurzer Zeit Wobbler wie am Band fertigen.
Dazu benötigt man einen  Nut oder Fingerfräser ebenfalls mit Anlaufring.
Unfälle an einem Bandschleifer machen schlimmere Verletzungen.
Swen#h


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Vielen Dank für weitere Info:m ,..... das mit dem Stehenlassen vor der Verarbeitung leuchtet mir ein , bei dem HAKUMA-Epoxy sind's immer nur wenige Minuten !

Und das auch nur , damit es sich auf dem ersten Köder nicht so "entmischt" , d. h. das unbedeckte Flecken entstehen , .....spätestens beim vierten Köder fängt es dann an , fester zu werden und beim Achten geliert es schon , so das man sehr viel Lack aufbringen und diesen auch mit etwas Kraftaufwand vertreichen muß , .........mehr sind dann auch nicht mehr möglich !

Vielleicht verhält sich die von mir oben genannte Kombination ja ähnlich , ...hab' mich so daran gewöhnt ....:q!


Nach einer gewissen Lagerzeit wird das HAKUMA-Epoxy leicht bräunlich und riecht beim Mischen nicht mehr so intensiv , aber auch nach 1 1/2 und bis sogar 2 Jahren funktionierte es noch einwandfrei !

                   Vielen Dank nochmal ,....... Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> ich hab eine ähnliche (extra für meine bestelei) gekauft, sie wiegt sehr genau und ohne gehts nimmer mehr :m



Was hast du denn genau für eine?


----------



## plötze (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau für eine?



so eine


----------



## west1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch wieder einen fertig, einen schlichten einfachen Alufolienswimbait.
Bei diesem hab ich mal an der Nasen und Kopfpartie nur die Kanten abgerundet. Gute zwei drittel der Stirnseite am ersten Teil sind jetzt eben. Etwas mehr Blei als beim letzten hab ich auch noch eingebaut. Schaun wir mal ob der genauso schnell hochkommt wie der letzte. 







Hier noch ein paar Spinner von dieser Woche. Da müsste der ein oder andere einen Winterhecht bringen, denk ich mal.


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Du bist aber extrem produktiv , Hubert:q !

Bin 'mal gespannt , ob der Swimbait mit 'ner flacheren Stirn jetzt etwas intensiver laufen wird|kopfkrat ?

Natürlicher aussehen tut er ja allemal ....seht schönes Foiling#6!

Die Spinner mit ihren Bucktail sehen ja auch echt top aus , sind die Achskörper von HAKUMA ?

 Blei oder Stahl ?

Habe früher auch sehr , sehr viele Spinnner gebaut und auch gut damit gefangen , ....heutzutage fische und baue ich kaum mehr welche , ......die letzten waren vor ca. 3 Jahren einige wenige mit "riesigen" Eigenbau-Blättern , da hab' ich sogar noch 'nen knapp 70er 'drauf gefangen !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> so eine



Danke dir.


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

yo der West legt jetzt richtig los, da gibt´s bald keine freilebenden Hechte mehr!!!
Kannst dann ja mal Fangfotos hier einstellen 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271

Ach ja fast hätt´ich´s vergessen, hier sind meine letzten Alufolien-Wobbler. Ich wa noch am Kanal zum Testen der Laufeigenschaften. Der Lauf ist extrem stark. Ich muß mir was einfallen lassen die zu drosseln, das ist kein Vergleich zu den Styrodurwobblern. Alle 4 Wobbler sind schnell sinkend und brechen über die gesamte Länge stark aus#h


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Bin 'mal gespannt , ob der Swimbait mit 'ner flacheren Stirn jetzt etwas intensiver laufen wird


Bin ich auch Dieter, morgen werde ich es sehen.



> sind die Achskörper von HAKUMA ?
> Blei oder Stahl ?



Ja sind aus Blei von Hakuma. Hab noch so 50 Stück in 14g die reichen noch ein gutes Jahr. Der Rhein frisst halt so einiges hier in meiner Gegend.
Wenn die weg sind gieße ich sie selber hab mir eine Form gebaut.



> yo der West legt jetzt richtig los, da gibt´s bald keine freilebenden Hechte mehr!!!



Der west angelt schon seit über 35 Jahren und es gibt noch Hechte genug! #h Wahrscheinlich fängt er er einfach zu wenig!#c


----------



## weberei (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

habe mich heute mal an einem Wobbler versucht, mein erster Eigenbauwobbler. Und dann direkt einer aus Alufolie, wie Bondex das vor ein Paar Seiten beschrieben hat. Noch bemalen und Epoxy drüber, dann ist er fertig. Bin mal gespannt, wie er läuft, habe ja noch keine Erfahrung mit Bebleiung von Wobblern.
Aber was du schreibst, Bondex, klingt ja schonmal sehr vielversprechend!
Mal sehen...

Grüße


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.....hatte nur wegen den Achskörpern gefragt , weil sie mir im Verhältnis zu den French Blades etwas groß(und damit auch schwer) vorkommen , Hubert !

Habe auch immer gerne schwerere Spinner wie die aus'm Laden gebaut , weil die sich weiter werfen und auch tiefer führen lassen , ........dabei habe ich dann irgendwann gemerkt , das ein zu schwerer Achskörper den Spinner nicht optimal laufen läßt , da er dann schwanzlastig wird und das Blatt daher dann nicht mehr direkt von vorne angeströmt werden kann !

Aber die großen Bucktails wirken dieser Tendenz ja sowieso entgegen , ich weiß ja auch nicht , ob das bei deinen Modellen wirklich der Fall ist !

Ich habe mir Achskörper aus Patronenhülsen .38 special und .357 magnum(mit Blei ausgegossen) gemacht , die Blätter waren größere Handgemachte aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech .

Na ja ,.... von diesen liefen viele Spinner aus oben genanntem Grund nicht optimal , habe es danach mit ausgegossenem Messingrohr 8 mm probiert , das war aber immer noch zu schwer ,..... erst mit Alu-Rohr funzte es gut , das ist leichter und die Wandstärke war auch größer , so das weniger Blei reinpasste !

Habe am Neujahrsmorgen auch immer Platzpatronen-Hülsen von'ner Sylvesterknallerei gesucht , die 8mm Pistolenmunition eignet sich vorzüglich für French Blades Größe 3(glaub'ich) , man mußte nur den Plastikeinsatz zum Gießen ausbohren .

Habe mir auch Achskörper aus Messingrundstangen aus'm Baumarkt "gedreht" , das funzt ganz gut auch ohne Drehbank ,....... man brauch nur 'n Bohrständer mit Maschinenschraubstock  ,'ne gute Bohrmaschine ,'n paar Feilen , Dreikantschaber und 'ne Eisensäge .

Man kann sie aber auch aus dickem Kupferdraht machen , den man dann um einen eingespannten Nagel wickelt , hab' vor Jahren auf'fer Arbeit 'mal entsprechende Kabelreste gefunden .

Aber wiegesagt , Achskörper aus Blei sind meiner Meinung nach immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen ......!

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter meine Spinner, Blattgröße 3 mit dem passenden Gelenk laufen optimal, die falsche Gelenkgröße und schon läuft er nicht mehr so gut. 
Meine sind für tiefe Baggerseen und den Rhein bestimmt. 
An Gewichten hab ich auch schon einigen durch probiert.
|kopfkrat Auf die Idee mit den Hülsen als Achskörper bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen! |supergri Als Grundblei hatte ich schon welche ausgegossen.
38 Special oder 357 Magnum Hülsen sind etwas lang und dürften sicherlich voll ausgegossen schwerer sein wie meine. Am schlechten Lauf könnte auch das stumpfe Ende der Hülse schuld gewesen sein. Cal. 32 oder 22er Hülsen könnte man mal ausprobieren. Ist aber glaub ich auch nicht das wahre, hab da ein Gußform von  DO-IT mit der ähnliche Körper herzustellen sind, die Form von den Hakuma Gewichten ist besser.



> Aber wiegesagt , Achskörper aus Blei sind meiner Meinung nach immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen ......!



Hast je recht, das ganze Gummizeugs das versenkt wird ist aber weit aus schlimmer.


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.......ööhhmmmm , Hubert , ......meinte das eigentlich nur von dem hohen Gewicht her#6:q:q !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Weber
wie ich schon gepostet hatte finde ich die Bebleiung gar nicht so entscheidend. Ich habe auch schon welche ganz ohne Blei gemacht. Viel wichtiger ist es den Wobbler symmetrisch zu bauen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> *38 Special* oder *357 Magnum* Hülsen sind etwas lang und dürften sicherlich voll ausgegossen schwerer sein wie meine. Am schlechten Lauf könnte auch das stumpfe Ende der Hülse schuld gewesen sein. *Cal. 32* oder *22er* Hülsen könnte man mal ausprobieren. Ist aber glaub ich auch nicht das wahre, hab da ein Gußform von  DO-IT mit der ähnliche Körper herzustellen sind, die Form von den Hakuma Gewichten ist besser.



Da scheint sich ja einer auszukennen...
Ne nette Größe hätten auch 9mm Para, um noch ein Kaliber zu ergänzen. Liegt etwa bei der .32er. Ist etwas dicker als die .32er aber etwas kürzer.


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Da scheint sich ja einer auszukennen...
> Ne nette Größe hätten auch 9mm Para, um noch ein Kaliber zu ergänzen. Liegt etwa bei der .32er. Ist etwas dicker als die .32er aber etwas kürzer.



32er dürfte so ungefähr 7,65 sein.
Es gibt zumindest einen Revolver der mit 38er, 357 M und 9mm gefüttert werden kann. Fabrikat ist mir gerade entfallen.


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ Adl3r4ug3

...dick und kurz ist nicht so geeignet , von der Länge her paßt die 9mm nur zu kleineren Blättern , ist im Verhältnis aber zu dick/schwer , so das der Spinner damit zu schwanzlastig wird !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> 32er dürfte so ungefähr 7,65 sein.
> Es gibt zumindest einen Revolver der mit 38er, 357 M und 9mm gefüttert werden kann. Fabrikat ist mir gerade entfallen.




*Offtopic-Mode: ON*

_.32er ist nach meiner Rechnung genau 8,128mm.

Einen Revolver den man mit zwei Randfeuerpatronen (.38er, .357er) und einer randlosen Patrone (9mm) laden kann soll es geben? - Ist mir nicht bekannt...|kopfkrat
(Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren)

Dass man in einem .357er Revolver auch .38er schießen kann, ist ja klar. Die Laborierungen sind ja auch nur 0,5842mm unterschiedlich in ihrem Durchmesser.
Vom Durchmesser würde die 9mm Para ja passen, aber wie das gehen soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar..._ 

*Offtopic-Mode: OFF*

@diemai: Okay, war ja nur eine kleine Ergänzung. Ob das funktioniert oder nicht wusste ich nicht. Habe ja auch noch nie einen Spinner gebaut. Davon habe ich gar keine Ahnung.
Deine Erklärung leuchtet mir aber ein.


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ Adl3r4ug3

Hihihi , ..den Fischen dürfte das Kaliber relativ schnuppe sein ,...... Hauptsache , der Spinner läuft gut#6:q !

Habe 'mal in meinen Kisten gekramt , .......hier einige wenige meiner Spinnermodelle , teilweise schon über 10 Jahre alt ! 

Wiegesagt , ... die Körper sind aus dickem Kupferdraht(aus Starkstromkabel-Resten) ,..... ausgegossenem Messing , -bzw. Alu-Rohr , .....aus Messing-Rundstangen im rotierenden Bohrfutter gefeilt(der Obere ist etwas Schwanzlastig geworden , funzt aber gut in'ner Strömung) , ......und schließlich aus ausgegossenen Patronenhülsen(hier einer der wenigen 38er , die gut laufen tun , nebst einem Kleinen aus 8mm Platz) .

Einige der Spinnerblätter sind ebenfalls selbstgemacht aus 0,5 mm V2A Blech ,...... gerade bei größeren Spinnern lohnt sich das , da die Blätter dann doch auch recht teuer werden .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1 , @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Hihihi , ..den Fischen dürfte das Kaliber relativ schnuppe sein ,...... Hauptsache , der Spinner läuft gut#6:q !



Stimmt, beim kleinsten Zug muss das Blatt laufen. 
Ich sagte ja schon mal, der Perfektionist:m, schöne Teile Dieter! #6



> Vom Durchmesser würde die 9mm Para ja passen, aber wie das gehen soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar...



Guck unter 9mm Para, Adlerauge


----------



## Amero (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|wavey:
ich weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin in diesen thread|kopfkrat
möchte gerne mal mein selfmade jerkbait vorstellen den ich gebaut habe,er ist 11 cm lang wiegt geschätzte 35-40 gr. ist aus fichtenholz und floating


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Guck unter 9mm Para, Adlerauge



Tatsächlich, häte echt nicht gedacht, dass es einen Revolver gibt, mit dem mann 9x19 verschießen kann. Den Revolver muss ich mir mal ansehen.^^


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Amero: Toller Jerk!


----------



## weberei (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Amero:
gute Arbeit! weiter so 

-----

Im Anhang mein Alufolien-Wobbler vor seinen letzten Schichten Epoxy. Bis er die bekommt, dauert es leider noch, deswegen bekommt ihr ihn heute schon zu sehen 
Morgen geht es zum Test ins Aquarium, dann ist die erste Epoxy Schicht über 3 Tage alt, gibt dann also keine Probleme mit trüb werden.
Leider ist das Epoxy in die augen eingezogen, die dann jetzt verfärbt sind 
Werde ich mir doch noch welche kaufen müssen...

Weberei


----------



## nepomuk (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da sich ja einige mit Mun. auskennen, melde ich Bedarf auf den Abfall an.
Brauch nur die Projektile.
Swen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Da sich ja einige mit Mun. auskennen, melde ich Bedarf auf den Abfall an.
> Brauch nur die Projektile.
> Swen



Was, wie?|kopfkrat

Was willst du mit den Geschossen?
Und Hülsen brauchst du keine?
Hier werden nur die Hülsen genommen, indem sie mit Blei ausgegossen werden. Die Projektile sind vorher verschossen worden.
Ich glaube, dass dir keiner Projektile geben wird.
Die musst du dann schon im Wiederladebedarf für teures Geld kaufen.
Hülsen kannst in jedem Schützenhaus mit Kurtwaffenstand geschenkt bekommen, da die teilweise im Abfall landen, sofern sie nicht zum Wiederladen genommen werden.


----------



## James8 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Jungs vom "Self-Made-Team",

kann mir einer von euch bitte kurz erklären, wie ich am einfachsten bei einer abgebrochenen Tauchschaufel wieder ne neue hin bau?

Danke schon mal

Grüße


----------



## stefano89 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alte rausfeilen, neue einkleben, Epoxy über die Lücken und fertisch! Kleben is eher suboptimal da sie ja auch was aushalten soll.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Matchfischer (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heute ersta mal was auf meine selbstgebauten Wobbler gefangen :vik::vik::vik:.
3 Hechte gleich.
1 von 58cm und die beiden andern warn so zwischen 40 und 45 etwa. Warn geiles Gefühl .

Der 58iger und einer von den Kleinen war auf nen blau-weisen  schwimmenden Flachläfer der schön flankt und der andere kleine war auf nen langsam sinkenden Alufolien Wobbler . Der eine hatte den Wobbler bis zum Anschlag drinne aber konnte alle wieder zurück setzt.

Kann leider keine Bilder hochladen.

Bis dann


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Matchfischer schrieb:


> Habe heute ersta mal was auf meine selbstgebauten Wobbler gefangen :vik::vik::vik:.



Na dann mal Petri zu den Hechten! #g#6


----------



## grasfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute

jetzt schon Wobbs aus Alufolie, nicht schlecht . Bin auf die nächsten Materialien gespannt schon gespannt.#6
Ich werd aber denk ich beim Holz bleiben,und war auch wieder fleißig.Leider hat bei dem  Stick und dem Flachläufer das Problem mit der Bebleiung wieder voll zugeschlagen.Vor der Gestaltung und dem Versiegeln war der Flachläufer, halt nen schwimmender Flachläufer mit ca.30- 50 cm Lauftiefe.Jetzt ist es ein Suspender,was auch nicht schlecht ist ,aber eben nicht das Gewünschte.Richtig schlimm ist es bei dem Stick,der hatte vor Gestaltung und Versiegelung eine traumhafte Aktion, jetzt sinkt er einfach nur mit dem A... vorran Richtung Grund und von Aktion keine Spur mehr#d :c .
Naja, hoffe das ich  mit der Zeit mehr Gefühl fürs Verbleien bekomme. 
Der Wobb auf dem 2. Bild sollte eigentlich ne Spassdekoteil  für den Autospiegel werden.:g ... was soll ich sagen,hab ihn einfach mal mit ans Wasser genommen und er läuft fantastisch :vik: :q


@ james8
genau wie es Stefano schreibt, alte raus ,neue rein ,....#6fertig


Gruss Grasfisch 
|wavey:



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/att...nt.php?attachmentid=123688&stc=1&d=1260735160


----------



## Amero (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|wavey:
habe mit mein selfmade jerkbait heute am weiher ein paar probe würfe gemacht es ist ein guter slider geworden bin begeistert vom laufverhalten |stolz:weitere folgen mit sicherheit noch baumaterial ist genug vorhanden
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Amero

.......Hihihi , .......schon wieder einer vom Virus befallen......:m:q:q:q!

@ Grasfisch

Mir gefällt dein Farbdesign-Stil ,..... immer wieder erstaunlich , wie verschiedene Erbauer nur mit Pinsel und Farbe immer wieder so unterschiedliche Arten von Designs hinbekommen#6 ! 

Welche Holzsorte benutzt du und wie groß sind die abgebildeten Köder ?

Ich frage nur wegen der "dramatischen" Veränderung des Sink- , bzw. Schwimmverhaltens nach dem Bemalen und Epoxieren ?

@ Matchfischer

Petri Heil zu deinen Eigenbau-Hechten #6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## grasfisch (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai, 

 die Köder sind so um die 10 cm und aus Fichte,wie gesagt liefen sie super bei den ersten "nackten" test's.und ich hatte auch gedacht das sie das "bisschen" Aluband , Farbe und Harz noch vertragen werden.
Das der Flache zum Suspender geworden ist geht ja noch (dann eben auf Zander, Farbe passt ja |supergri )Aber das der Stick sich von traumhafter in quasi null Aktion gewandelt hat ist schon ärgerlich #q .

Naja ich werde etwas Blei wieder rausbohren und hoffen das er dann wieder läuft. wäre sonst schade um die ganze Arbeit.

Gruss Grasfisch  |wavey:


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ grasfisch

.........hatte ich mir gedacht , ........Fichte hat doch weniger Restauftrieb , als man denkt , besonderns bei so kleinen , wenig voluminösen Ködern ! 

Das Foiling und Epoxy tut dann natürlich ein Übriges#q !

Für reine Oberflächenköder werde ich es überhaupt nicht mehr verwenden , da ist Abachi oder Brasilkiefer(Besenstiele) meine 1. Wahl , .........hatte bei ein , zwei Fichte-Modellen schon vor Jahren festgestellt , das sie wesentlich tiefer im Wasser hängen , als gleiche Modelle aus Abachi/Brasilkiefer , und zwar OHNE Ballstgewichte(waren bei dem Modell auch nicht nötig) .

Balsa habe ich bisjetzt sehr wenig verwendet , da ich kaum Wobbler unter ca. 7cm baue(und wenn , sind sie recht voluminös und damit auftriebsstark) , da komme ich mit oben genannten Materialien locker hin .

Den Stickbait wirst du meiner Meinung nach wohl nicht mehr so einfach retten können ,..... nimm's sportlich , ...die Arbeit war nicht umsonst , .........der Köder hält immer noch als abschreckendes Beispiel her , ....sowas passiert dir nicht nochmal :q#6! 

Viel Glück trotzdem , .......Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

@ alle

Check this out , ......geiler Jerkbait , geiler Hip-Hop(finde ich), .......bin ich 'grad drüber gestolpert ! Viel Spaß !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBKzelmX5cU&feature=PlayList&p=63895ED432A3C251&index=1


----------



## Bondex (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Amero
wilkommen bei uns Verrückten. Mach weiter so 

@ Graser
Schöne Wobbler haste da gebaut, aber mit Wobbler auf Amur???
Ich denke es kann sinnvoll sein mit verschiedenen Materialien zu werkeln. Irgendwann habe ich dieses Stürodur ausgetestet und jetzt bauen hier schon einige damit Ihre Köder. Alufolie ist nichts neues, damit hatte ich vor ein paar Jahren bereits herumexperimentiert. Weiß nur nicht ob ich die damals gepostet hatte. Selbst Wobbler aus einem Gummibärchen als Körper habe ich bereits gebaut, der Lauf war allerdings wegen fehlender Bebleiung nicht so ideal. Eine Überlegung wäre es tote Aquariumzierfische zu präparieren und als Grundlage für Wobblerörper zu verwenden. Vielleich sind auch kleine Weißfische geeignet wenn man sie abenteuerlich anmalt. Was kann besser sein als die Natur?


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Das mit den kleinen Fischen könnte funzen , ........stand vor Jahren 'mal in der "AngelWoche" , da hat der Chefredakteur H. Rolf Schwarzer so'ne Form-Masse von Zahnärzten benutzt(für Kieferabdrücke) und damit eine Negativform eines frisch gefangenen Fischchens hergestellt , die er dann zum Gießen von Blei-Zockern genommen hatte .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Eine Überlegung wäre es tote Aquariumzierfische zu präparieren und als Grundlage für Wobblerörper zu verwenden. Vielleich sind auch kleine Weißfische geeignet wenn man sie abenteuerlich anmalt. Was kann besser sein als die Natur?



Hihi...das wird ja immer einfallsreicher...:vik:

Die Idee ist aber echt nicht schlecht!


----------



## jirgel (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Eine Überlegung wäre es tote Aquariumzierfische zu präparieren und als Grundlage für Wobblerörper zu verwenden. Vielleich sind auch kleine Weißfische geeignet wenn man sie abenteuerlich anmalt. Was kann besser sein als die Natur?




Leichen im Glas gibt es schon und für was sollte das gut sein wenn ich mit der Naturköder angeln will häng ich sie mir gleich auf Drakovitch system ist einfacher und wenniger aufwendig und gammelt ganz sicher nicht vor sich hin.


----------



## don rhabano (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die einzige Möglichkeit ,die sinnvoll wäre ist getrocknete Haut für die Optik zu verwenden. Wird ja auch schon gemacht. Viel Spaß beim Übersetzen und ich bin schon auf Ergebnisse gespannt !


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Die einzige Möglichkeit ,die sinnvoll wäre ist getrocknete Haut für die Optik zu verwenden. Wird ja auch schon gemacht. Viel Spaß beim Übersetzen und ich bin schon auf Ergebnisse gespannt !



Bei der Seite sehe ich nur solche Viereckigen Zahlenbuchstabenfehlder, mit 4 Zeichen drin.|kopfkrat

Zu den Fischen als Köder, ich glaube nicht, dass das von Bondex so ernst gemeint war. Die Methode, dass man den toten Fisch nimmt und einen Abdruck macht, klingt wohl noch am besten. Aber den toten (ja schon getrockneten) Fisch aufsägen und Achse mit Blei reinzu tun, ist wohl mehr arbeit und fummelei, als wenn man das Gleiche mit HOlz macht. Außerdem ist Holz stabiler als ein vertrockneter und stinkender Körper eines toten Aquariumfisches.
Baut eure Wobbler aus Holz oder Styrodur oder sonst was, und gebt die toten Aquariumfische eurer Katze, oder der der Nachbarn. Oder vergrabt sie, oder sonst was...
Aber lasst sie doch nicht jahrelang durchs Wasser wobblen. Erweist ihnen lieber die letzte Ehre und vergrabt sie, oder lasst das die Katze machen. - Die freut sich auch dabei.:q


----------



## west1 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Die einzige Möglichkeit ,die sinnvoll wäre ist getrocknete Haut für die Optik zu verwenden. Wird ja auch schon gemacht.



Oder nasse Haut und anschließend trocknen. :vik:


----------



## jirgel (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay a bisserl abartig ist das schon |uhoh:


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei uns sind Wirbeltiere als Köder glaub'ich verboten , egal ob tot oder lebendig #c!

Und das in dem Video könnte man ja als einen Köder aus einem Wirbeltier auslegen;+#c !

Na ja , in Amiland sehen die das nicht so verbissen , .......ist übrigens eine alte Technik ,...... so Fischhaut-Köder gab's glaub'ich schon vor 150 Jahren !

Am Ende kommt noch einer auf die Idee , seine Wobbs mit Häuten von Tierarten zu beschichten , die durch das Washingtoner Artenschutz-Abkommen geschützt sind , ........Raubfisch-Angler rottet seltene Tierarten aus........!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..Ohh ja ich sehe die Politiker, die im Moment auf dem Herrn zu Guttenberg rumhacken schon nach den Anglern schreien...


----------



## weberei (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

ich habe mal ne Frage: 

Ein neuer Schwung an Jerkbaits ist nun fast fertig lackiert, nur noch Details wie zB Streifen o.Ä. fehlen noch. Anschließend habe ich immer ein bis zwei Schichten Klarlack drüber gemacht, aber der nahm immer den Glanz und das Strahlen der Farbe, die sahen dann nicht mehr so schön aus wie zuvor (bei manchen Farben war das aber nicht der Fall, zB braun oder orange/rot). Bis auf die Ausnahmen wurden die Farben vergilbt oder so, weiß nicht, wie ich das genau beschreiben soll, und hatten eben nicht mehr das schöne Aussehen von zuvor. Ich hoffe ihr versteht mein Problem :vik:

Deswegen möchte ich jetzt vielleicht den Klarlack weglassen und stattdessen direkt mit dem Epoxy fortfahren. Dieser reagiert aber mit manchen Farben, die dann verwischen oder eine Art Orangenhaut mit Rissen bilden. Ist das bei jedem Lack der Fall oder nur bei bestimmten Typen? Welche wären das? Wahrscheinlich muss ich es mit meinem Lack erstmal vorher testen, oder?

Danke schonmal.
Weberei

PS: ich verwende Lack auf Alcydharz Basis...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: Ich bin mir sicher, dass dir das hier jemand ganz genau sagen kann, an welchen Inhaltsstoffen das liegt. Da ich nur Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis zum Pinseln nehme, habe ich diese Probleme mit dem Verwischen gar nicht. Deswegen kommt bei mir auch nur Epoxid und nichts anderes als Schutzschicht drauf. Allerdings hatte ich mal schwarze Details mit einem CD-Marker und Edding aufgetragen. Die sind dann auch immer verloffen, sobald das Epoxid drauf war und haben mit dem letztgenannten reagiert.
Da vertragen sich irgendwelche Innhaltsstoffe mit dem Epoxid nicht.

Es könnte an Lösungsmittelhaltigen Lacken liegen, da im Epoxid meines Wissens Stoffe sind, die mit den Lösungsmitteln der Lacke reagieren. Aber 100%-ig kann ich dir das nicht sagen.

Es meldet sich bestimmt noch der Spezialist, der mir das auch schonmal beantwortet hat. Allerdings im alten Thema und das auch schon vor längerer Zeit.


----------



## weberei (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Adl3r4ug3,

ich danke dir für die Antwort!
Dann werde ich das wohl mal testen müssen... Notfalls muss ich eben doch eine Schicht Klarlack drüber machen  Aber was soll man machen, nützt ja nix.

Danke jedenfalls.

Grüße


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nein das meinte ich schon so. Ob das jetzt geht oder nicht wird sich zeigen. Ich habe soeben einen meiner eingefrohrenen Köderfische die vom sommerlichen Aalangeln über waren in Spiritus gelegt.. Ich werde ich nach ein paar Wochen trocknen und sehen ob ich was damit anfangen kann. Versuch macht kluch und mit´dem Gummibärchen hat´s jha auch geklappt. Das wird dann quasi ein Kunstnaturköder. Theoretisch dürfte ich dann ja damit fischen wo Kunstköder ansonsten verboten sind, oder wo normale Naturköder nicht gestattet sind  der ginge dann als Beides durch...





...oder auch nicht


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Theoretisch dürfte ich dann ja damit fischen wo Kunstköder ansonsten verboten sind, oder wo normale Naturköder nicht gestattet sind  der ginge dann als Beides durch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, oder auch nicht.
Ich würde sagen, dass Dings geht voll als Kunstköder durch. Sobald er mit Drahtgerüst, Drillingen, Farbe und Epoxidschicht versehen ist, ist daran mehr *Kunst-*, als Natur*köder*.|kopfkrat

Ja.:g


----------



## Bondex (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dann dürfte ein Köderfisch im Drakovicz-System auch ein Kunstköder sein, da gibt´s ja auch Blei und Draht und Holz


----------



## west1 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> dann dürfte ein Köderfisch im Drakovicz-System auch ein Kunstköder sein, da gibt´s ja auch Blei und Draht und Holz



Natürlich, das Drachkovitch System gehört genauso wie ein Spinner oder Wobbler zu den Kunstködern, nur das halt ein Köfi drann hängt.
Ist das Spinnfischen verboten (z.B. Schonzeit) ist auch das Drachkovitch-System verboten. #c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie auch immer...ich werde mich mit nem getrockneten Fischli als Wobbler getarnt sicherlich nicht am Wasser von nem Kontrolleur dumm anmachen lassen, geschweige denn den Schnein weggnehmen lassen. Das ist mir etwas zu heiß...#d
Ganz davon abgesehen, wie viel Zeit ich zusätzlich investieren müsste, um mir so ein Teil zu bauen. Da bin ich mit Holz viel schneller. Wobei mir die Geschwindigkeit nicht mal so wichtig ist bei dem schönen Hobby. 
Mit Holz arbeite ich einfach viel lieber, als mit toten getrockneten Fischen, die gar keine Eigenstabilität mehr haben (Körper). Okay...ich gebs zu, dass ich noch nie einen Wobbler aus nem toten Fisch gebaut habe, aber vorstellen kann ich mir das sehr gut...
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Ich lasse die Finger von dieser *durchaus kreativen* Idee.


----------



## stefano89 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1: ist Schonzeit, sind sowohl Narurköder, als auch Kukös verboten ;-)


----------



## ulf (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @West1: ist Schonzeit, sind sowohl Narurköder, als auch Kukös verboten ;-)



Hallo

Das wäre mir aber neu, daß man in der Schonzeit von Fisch A nicht mit Naturköder, oder wenn es die Karte nicht ausdrücklich verbietet sogar mit Kunstköder auf Fisch B angeln darf.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## stefano89 (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es geht aber doch um  Raubfisch. Und bei uns ist das zumindest so, dass man, wenn der Hecht Schonzeit hat, man weder mit Köfi noch mit Kukö angeln darf. Alles andere wäre meiner Meinung nach auch sinnlos, dann könnte man ja in der Schonzeit gezielt auf den besagten Fisch angeln, ohne dass es verboten sei.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gestern ist meine Feinwaage m200 (bis 200g, 0,01g Schritte) von Tomopol gekommen. Leider bekomme ich sie erst zu Weihnachten. Bis dahin ist Bause, zu mindest was das Zusammensetzen und Bebleien angeht...


----------



## west1 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Gestern ist meine Feinwaage m200 (bis 200g, 0,01g Schritte) von Tomopol gekommen. Leider bekomme ich sie erst zu Weihnachten. Bis dahin ist Bause, zu mindest was das Zusammensetzen und Bebleien angeht...


Sind ja nur noch ein paar Tage. #c

Ich kauf mir meine Sachen zum Basteln selber. Hat den Vorteil das man gleich loslegen kann.

Zum schon seit einigen Jahren vorhandenem Bandschleifer (rechts) kam letzte Woche noch der linke dazu. #c Mann brauchts halt! :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir meine Sachen zum Basteln selber. Hat den Vorteil das man gleich loslegen kann.



Joa, selber gekauft habe ich mir das Teil auch, nur die Rechnung halt an den "Weihnachtsmann" geschickt...:q


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Geiles Teil , Hubert:vik: , .........jetzt kanns'te ja präzise winklige Tauchflächen an die Körper schleifen(u. A.) !

                                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

da die neuen Jerks noch etwas auf ihre Epoxy Schicht warten müssen (Vorweihnachtsstress eben), zeige ich sie euch einfach vorher. Ist ja quasi kein Unterschied zwischen mit und ohne Epoxy Schicht...

Habe mich mal am Hechtdesign versucht und finde, das ist mir auch schon recht gut gelungen. Bloß der eine (rechts, 2. von oben) hat noch ein etwas zu helles und blasses grün, wenn ich neue mache werden die dann etwas dunkler. Aber sonst bin ich mit Allem sehr zufrieden 

Schöne Grüße
|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: Jop, die sind dir in der Tat wirklich gut gelungen! Viel Erfolg wünsch ich Dir mit den Teilen!!!


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Schöne Jerks , .......in der Tat#6:vik: !

Kleiner Tip noch : 

Die Flecken eines Hecht-Musters(je nach Ködergröße) kann man ganz gut mit Q-Tips(Ohr-Reinigungsstäbchen) aufstempeln , .....gibt's auch als Billigversion im Euroshop oder Drogeriemärkten:q !

Stempelt man mit der Spitze , werden die Flecken eher rund , ....wenn man den Stiel erhitzt und 90° abknickt , kann man so besser ovale Flecken erzielen , .............diese Flecken werden auch immer etwas ungleichmäßig . 

Nach dem Eintunken immer die überschüssige Farbe abstreifen und auf Küchenrolle oder Zeitungspapier vorstempeln , damit nich zuviel Farbe auf den Köder kommt ,..... das sieht dann unnatürlich aus , finde ich , .......1 X tunken reicht für 2-4 Flecken , je nach Intensität .

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne teil die ihr da wieder gezaubert habt :m

bin die letzten tage nicht so zum bastel gekommen, aber dennoch den einen oder anderen fertigbekommen.
habe mal für mich ein paar neue techniken im bezug auf gestaltung und farben ausprobiert. werde ich euch dann mal morgen oder übermorgen vorstellen 

in diesem sinne #6


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

noch 4 Tage bis Airbrush, wo wir schonmal bei den Weihnachtsgeschenken sind :vik:

und dann: über, üben, üben

ich bau schonmal rohlinge vor und grundier sie, aber bei 4 ° im Hobby keller bei heute morgen -17° draussen macht das kaum spass


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

...............iiihhhh , das ist ja pervers kalt ...|scardie:!!!!

Bei uns hat's nur -9° draußen und geschätzte 12°-15° in meinem Bastelkeller , da gehen glücklicherweise 'n paar Heizungsrohre durch !

Könnte aber trotzdem Probleme beim Epoxieren geben , .......mein UHU-Kleber ist jetzt immer richtig zäh und verläuft nicht so gut !


Viel Spaß trotzdem , ........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen,


danke für das Lob euch allen!

Und danke für den Tipp, diemai! Klingt interessant, werde ich nächstes mal ausprobieren. Diesesmal habe ich die Flecken noch mit dem Pinsel gemacht...

Danke und Grüße!

PS: Hier sind es draußen -10°C aber ich darf zum Glück in meinem Zimmer die Rohlinge herstellen und dann am Ende Epoxyieren, da habe ich muckelige 18°C 
Im Keller wird nur lackiert. Da sind ca. 13°C...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> PS: Hier sind es draußen -10°C aber ich darf zum Glück in meinem Zimmer die Rohlinge herstellen und dann am Ende Epoxyieren, da habe ich muckelige 18°C



Deswegen arbeite ich an meinen Wobblern nur in  meinem Zimmer bei 20°C.


----------



## don rhabano (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Deswegen arbeite ich an meinen Wobblern nur in meinem Zimmer bei 20°C.


 


weberei schrieb:


> PS: ... ich darf zum Glück in meinem Zimmer die Rohlinge herstellen und dann am Ende Epoxyieren, da habe ich muckelige 18°C


 
#d#d#d Im eigenen Zimmer sollte man schlafen ,PC oder was auch immer ,aber nicht werkeln. Wenn ich mir überlege...die Späne ....5kilo Staub....usw. usw.

Zieht euch halt ne Jacke an und ab in den Keller .


Ich hab grad im Garten ein bissl lei gegossen (6mm Stäbe) zum Wobbler bebleien, kein nerviges blei zurecht kloppen mehr |supergri.
Und ich habe mir gestern noch Bottombouncer gebaut , werden noch schwarz angesprayt und dann gibts auch noch ein Foto.
Und noch eine Ankündigung : Ich stelle wenn ich mal wieder an ein klares Gewässer komme auch mal ein Video von nem Köder oder zwei rein.


Baut schön weiter!

Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> #d#d#d Im eigenen Zimmer sollte man schlafen ,PC oder was auch immer ,aber nicht werkeln. Wenn ich mir überlege...die Späne ....5kilo Staub....usw. usw.



Ich benutze zum Wobblerbauen keine Maschinen, die Staub machen. Bei den kleinen Balsadingern ist das ne richtig saubere Angelegenheit. Da ist nix mit viel Staub. Wenn regelmäßig gesaugt wird, dann bleibt das Zimmer richtig schön sauber!


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gestern hab ich im Keller, bei 18°, ein paar Balsarohlinge hergestellt.
Heute im Keller die Nuten für die Drahtösen ausgesägt. Im Wohnzimmer neben dem Kachelofen, bei 23°,:q  die Ösen gebogen.
Eingeklebt werden sie dann wieder bei 18°, im Keller.


----------



## weberei (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich arbeite auch ohne Maschinen, also ist das ok. Jede Woche Staub wischen und etwas häufiger saugen, dann geht das schon. Außerdem wird immer nur der Schreibtisch dreckig, den wische ich dann jedes mal kurz ab und fertig. Epoxy drauf machen muss ich aber in meinem Zimmer, denn im Keller bei der Kälte ist nicht so toll für das Epoxy...

Nur lackieren muss ich wie gesagt im Keller, weil der Lack doch sehr stinkt und ich mir damit nicht das Zimmer versauen will, vorallem nicht den Korkboden |scardie:
#h


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

...........Korkboden ? 

Hhhmmm ,........... Kork......leicht ....schwimmt gut......

........*WOBBLER !|muahah:|muahah:|muahah::vik:*

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bring ihn blos nicht auf so dumme Ideen, sonst reißt der bei sich noch den Boden raus und baut Wobbler davon!!!:r

Wobei...Kork...gute Idee!!!

*Flüster-Modus an* Psssst...kannst mir etwas von deinem Zimmerboden verkaufen?...*Flüster-Modus aus*


----------



## weberei (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hehe, ne, das geht nicht. Der Kork (oder heißt es das? #c) ist viel zu dünn, vielleicht 5mm. Für mich also unbrauchbar :c 

*Ironie an*
Aber wenn ihr wollt, kann ich unter dem Bett und den Schränken den Boden rausreißen und euch zuschicken. Anrechnen würde ich nur Porto und Arbeitszeit (Rausreißen, Putzen, Verpacken). Käme dann auf ca. 5€/m² + Porto. Guter Kurs, finde ich. Messe mal nach, wieviel ich anzubieten habe, sollten gut und gerne 7m² sein  Man ich werde reich :k
*Ironie aus*

Geht basteln und schreibt nicht so einen Mist :vik:
Aber unterhaltsam ist es allemal 
|wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Koek ist eh ungeeignet, durch die vielen "Lufteinschlüsse" bzw. die poröse Struktur müsste man den Körper verkitten = sau viel arbeit.

Ich habe die Schwimmkörper der Bottombouncer aus Kork gemacht , ist nicht schön damit zu arbeiten. 
Aber im Moment kommen Materialvorschläge ja recht häufig. An was könnte das liegen? |supergri


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Aber die Amis machen da sogar noch Kohle mit , ........na ja , der Recycling-Gedanke ist da wohl noch recht neu:q !

http://www.boozebait.com/

                         Viel Spaß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ don rhabano
> 
> Aber die Amis machen da sogar noch Kohle mit , ........na ja , der Recycling-Gedanke ist da wohl noch recht neu:q !
> 
> http://www.boozebait.com/



Ich wusste schon immer, dass Obama den Amerikanern gut tut...:vik:

|bla:Yes We Can|bla:


----------



## Bondex (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kork geht gut. Läßt sich gut schleifen. Dann etwas clou Porenfüller drauf und am ende noch die gröbsten Poren mit Spachtel füllern und dann natürlich schleifen. Mit einem Epoxyüberzug sieht man von den Poren gar nichts mehr. Kork ist allerdinbgs sehr leicht und treibt 1a auf. Für Schwimmwobbler ideal.


----------



## don rhabano (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Kork geht gut. Läßt sich gut schleifen. Dann etwas clou Porenfüller drauf und am ende noch die gröbsten Poren mit Spachtel füllern und dann natürlich schleifen. Mit einem Epoxyüberzug sieht man von den Poren gar nichts mehr. Kork ist allerdinbgs sehr leicht und treibt 1a auf. Für Schwimmwobbler ideal.


 
Wär mir zuviel unnötige Arbeit, wenns mit Holz doch viel besser geht .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Wär mir zuviel unnötige Arbeit, wenns mit Holz doch viel besser geht .



Jop, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mich heute mit Bleiblech neu eingedeckt. Hab alles was der Blechner so an Abfall rumliegen hatte, eingepackt, gute 2,5 Kg. :q Das dürfte ein paar Jahre reichen. 
Auf dem Rückweg nach hause noch kurz in der Firma vorbei und an der Kreissäge ein Eichenkantholz in handliche Teile zersägt.
Baumaterial für lange Winterabende halt. #c


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Wow! Dann kann das Basteln ja losgehen!!!
So viel Blei...wenn du keine Fabrik aufmachst, dann kannst du mit dieser Menge blei ein "halbes Leben" lang basteln, ohne dir neues besorgen zu müssen.|bigeyes


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:
			
		

> west1: Wow! Dann kann das Basteln ja losgehen!!!
> So viel Blei...wenn du keine Fabrik aufmachst, dann kannst du mit dieser Menge blei ein "halbes Leben" lang basteln, ohne dir neues besorgen zu müssen.|bigeyes



Naja, da von meinen Auswuchtbleien auch nicht mehr viel vorhanden ist nahm ich halt mit was zu bekommen war. #c

Man brauchts halt auch für solches Zeugs.


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.......'N bißchen neidisch bin ich ja schon , Hubert .....:m!

Sehr schöne Spinnerbait-Form , ........mit Bleiguß beschäftige ich mich ja eher weniger .........|bigeyes!


@  Adl3r4ug3

Habe mir 'mal den Spaß gemacht , diesen "Booze-Bait" , wovon ich den Link letztens gepostet habe , etwas abzuwandeln:q , 'mal sehen , ob der auch als Tauchwobbler funktioniert ?

Ist natürlich nur so'ne Art "Einweg"-Wobbler , .......aber 'mal schau'n........!

Habe ihn jetzt soweit fertig ,... noch 'mal kurz in Spannlack getaucht , damit er wenigstens ETWAS Schutz hat ........!

Trocknet noch ,.... 'mal sehen , was der erste Lauftest morgen sagt .........|kopfkrat?

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## don rhabano (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine Form für Bullets muss ich mir auch mal gießen. Am Rhein fischt man C-Rig zwar mit Olivenbleien um die 40g ,aber im Kraut ist das natürlich nichts.
Ich hätte aber noch Schlösser verbaut!
Hast du das Gips nach der ersten Hälfte eingefettet und dann die 2. drauf gegossen?

Trotzdem schöne Form.

Rhabano


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hast du das Gips nach der ersten Hälfte eingefettet und dann die 2. drauf gegossen?
> 
> Trotzdem schöne Form.
> 
> Rhabano



Ist kein Gips, ist aus dem Zeugs hier. Fetten brauchst du da nix.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Tolles Teil!!! Ist ja echt hammer!!!
Bin mal gespannt, wie das Dingesn läuft und fängt...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Wie viele Güsse kannst grob du mit so einer Form machen?


----------



## west1 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @west1: Wie viele Güsse kannst grob du mit so einer Form machen?


15 Güsse hat sie bisher gut überstanden. 2-3 hintereinander dann lass ich die Form abkühlen. Mehr hab ich mich noch nicht getraut.


----------



## Naghul (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so wie versprochen sind hier ein paar meiner köder die ich fertig bekomen habe.

der erste ist ein nicht gebastelter. er ist ein gekaufter den ich von einem kumpel bekommen habe, der versucht hat mit einem edding dem wobbler etwas farbe zu verpassen. das ging natürlich in die hose :q. da bat er mich dem wobbler ein barschdesing zu verpassen. der wobbler wurde zuerst mit einer schicht epoxy+ glitter überzogen und nach dem trocknen, dann mit farbe verschönert und dann wieder eine schutzschicht aus epoxy.
das ist dabei entstanden.


der 2. ist ein von mir selber gebastelter jerk aus abachi-holz. die farbliche gestaltung ist die gleiche wie von dem ersten.

nummer 3 ist der gleiche körper wie nummer 2, nur das ich hier ein paar neue versuche mit pinsel und airbrush ausprobiert habe #d


----------



## don rhabano (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einfach schön! Wirklich Top!

War das vorher ein SSR oder eine Kopie? Ist der Lauf nach dem Epoxieren deutlich anders?

Greetz

Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Wow, den Wobbler von deinem Kumpel hast ja prima hinbekommen! Sieht wirkich toll aus! Und die beiden Eigenbauten gefallen mir persönlich sehr! Sieht alles sehr exakt aus! - Mach weiter so!


----------



## weberei (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, sind wirklich sehr schön geworden #6


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Super Bemalung , .....der SSR und der 1.Jerk gefallem mir am Besten:vik:#6 !

                                  Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , hier 'mal ein Schnappschuß des fertigen "Korken-Wobblers" , .......habe das Drahtgestell und die Bleigewichte doch noch mit Epoxy-Kleber eingegossen !

Ferner hab' ich den Korken wiegesagt noch in Spannlack getaucht .

Er scheint ein wenig zögerlich anzulaufen , aber wobbeln tut er nicht schlecht ! 

Ich denke , das wenn man den Cola-Deckel an den Seiten noch etwas stutzt , wird er vielleicht noch leichter wobbeln , dreht(rollt) sich dann aber wohl auch mehr , so das er vielleicht umschlagen könnte ?

An Tauchtiefe ist wohl nicht mehr als 1 Meter drin , aber dann müsste wohl noch mehr Blei 'rein , ...dieser hier wird wohl auf 'nen guten halben Meter kommen(mit Stahlvorfach) .

Aber schaut 'mal selbst , ...es ist aber wegen meiner internationalen Web-Aktivitäten wieder in Englisch !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNlPcvJzFeA

@ west1

Danke für deinen lieben Kommentar zum Video , Hubert ,... da warst da ja schneller wie ich mit'm posten hier:m ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klasse Lauf, mal sehen ob ich den auch mal bastel...
Von Fängen musst du uns auf jeden Fall berichten!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Hihi, nettes Video. Das Ding läuft ja echt gut! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass aus ne Korken, bei dem die Form so gut wie nicht verändert wurde, so ein toller Wobbler herauskommen kann! Einfach Klasse!


----------



## motte0506 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe mal eine frage bin in dem gebiet airbrush totaler anfänger hatte gedacht es für die bemalung von selbstgegossenen jerks zu nehmen 
bröchte hierzu mal ein paar tips (düse, komprssor....????)

danke und frohes fest


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei , @ Adl3r4ug3

......der Wobbler hat anscheinend etwas "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" so ,....... ich denke , wenn man an den Seiten des Cola-Deckels noch etwas Material wegschneidet , wird das besser werden;+ ?

Allerdings könnte er sich dann auch eher auf den Rücken drehen;+ ????

Aber vielleicht sieht das später am Fischwasser ja sowieso anders aus als in der viel zu kurzen Badewanne ,..... wenn er EINMAL in's Wobbeln kommt , ist's schon OK #c#6!

Leider ist ja bald Schonzeit hier , ........und bis zum 1. Mai ist's noch lang#q !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



motte0506 schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine frage bin in dem gebiet airbrush totaler anfänger hatte gedacht es für die bemalung von selbstgegossenen jerks zu nehmen
> bröchte hierzu mal ein paar tips (düse, komprssor....????)
> 
> danke und frohes fest




hi,
also eine pistole mit einer 0,2-0,3mm düse sollte genau richtig sein um köder anzumalen. in sachen kompressor ist das so eine frage. ich würde auf jedenfall eins mit einem tank nehmen, denn sonst läuft das ding permanent und man hat druckschwankungen. du solltest zusehen, das du ein kompressor nimmst der mehr als ~20l/min schafft
ist halt eine frage des geldes. ich würde weder das billigste noch das teuerste nehmen. eins im mittleren preisbereich sollte ausreichend sein.
ich habe meine ersten schritt mit ganz normalen farben aus der autolakiererei gemacht und bin jetzt bei orginal airbrushfarben angelangt, die um einiges besser sind. aber vorsicht auch hier gibt es große unterschiede. wenn du pistole und kompressor hast dann frag nochmal nach, dann gehe ich gerne noch tiefer in die farbthematik ein wenn du es willst.

gruss


----------



## motte0506 (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das werde ich auf jeden fall tun danke für die hilfreiche auskunft.
kannst du eine pistole oder nen kompressor vorschlagen womit ich als einsteiger gut zurecht kommen würde??


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, heiligabend ist rum, alle kindersachen sind aufgebaut und in betrieb genommen, das wasser ist noch zugefroren, jetzt durfte endlich papa seinen airbrush-kompressor in betrieb nehmen.

ja, man könnte vorher üben, sich informieren, sich langsam rantasten, aber: wozu sind wir MÄNNER !!! Real men don´t need instructions !

also direkt drauf auf die neuen rohlinge 

naja, kann man wieder abschleifen bzw drüber grundieren. ist auf jeden fall noch nicht vorzeigbar das ergebnis. aber macht spass. vor allem weil die farbe quasi sofort trocken ist und nach der gerätereinigung sofort die nächste farbe aufgetragen werden kann. es hapert noch am fingerspitzengefühl, die richtige dosis luftmenge zu farbmenge, aber das wird noch. soll ja wieder kälter werden, das eis bleibt also vorerst erhalten


----------



## motte0506 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@mordskerl

wollte mir auch das material zulegen zum brushen aber ich weiß nicht was ich mir da besorgen soll kannst du mir villeicht tips geben?


----------



## Naghul (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, heiligabend ist rum, alle kindersachen sind aufgebaut und in betrieb genommen, das wasser ist noch zugefroren, jetzt durfte endlich papa seinen airbrush-kompressor in betrieb nehmen.
> 
> ja, man könnte vorher üben, sich informieren, sich langsam rantasten, aber: wozu sind wir MÄNNER !!! Real men don´t need instructions !
> 
> ...



kenne ich auch sehr gut :q
meine ersten verscuhe sahen zum wegrennen aus und das zimmer sah aus als hätte eine farbbombe eingeschlagen #d
aber das gefühlt bekommst du halt duchs ständige amchen und ist auch gar net so schwer. wir machen ja keine gemälde sondern nur poplige köder


----------



## basshunt.er (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
hat jemand von euch schonmal vom diesem "Lack" gehörthttp://www.striborg.ee/forum/viewtopic.php?t=992&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=420 . Wäre sehr dankbar für antworten(ist ja vielleicht eine billige alternative zu epoxyd?)

mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Naghul (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

noch billiger ;+;+;+

wenn dur 1kg holst das reicht dir für 1 jhr und kostet keine  20 euro


----------



## motte0506 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ naghul
könntest du mir villeicht kompressor und pistole empfehlen?


----------



## Naghul (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kompressor:
http://www.onlyairbrush.com/xtshop/product_info.php?info=p10_Mini-Kompressor-von-Werther.htmlhttp://cgi.ebay.de/Mini-Profi-Airbr...emQQptZModellbauwerkzeuge?hash=item58852178ac

pistole:
http://www.onlyairbrush.com/xtshop/...calibur-II-Double-Action-0-2mm-o--0-35mm.html


----------



## Naghul (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier noch 3 jerks, die im frühjahr zum einsatz kommen. hoffe die bringen fisch


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

...mir fehlen die Worte , ....sind die schöööön #6#6!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke diemai, aber dein korkwobbler finde ich viel krasser #6:vik:


----------



## weberei (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, die sind dir in der Tat sehr gut gelungen!!!


----------



## don rhabano (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Äußerst kreativ#6#6#6

Mich überrascht immer wieder wie schnell manche arbeiten.
Ich faule Socke hock mich alle paar Wochen vll. mal hin.
:q


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul die sehen Super aus! #6
Da hat Pelznase wirklich Konkurrenz bekommen!

Ich bekomm im Moment auch keine fertig, hab einfach keine Lust. #c
Der letzte Swimbait wollte nicht so richtig laufen dem hab ich eine Tauchschaufel verpasst. Einen Neuen bau ich gerade zusammen und ein paar Wobbler warten noch auf Farbe.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



motte0506 schrieb:


> @mordskerl
> 
> wollte mir auch das material zulegen zum brushen aber ich weiß nicht was ich mir da besorgen soll kannst du mir villeicht tips geben?




ich w[rd dir ja gerne helfen, aber ich habe bisher in meinem leben 2 h gebrusht und muss sp'ter erst mal sehen, ob meine reinigungsaktion ausreichend war, oder ob ich gleich die d[se verstopft habe


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

würde einer der brush-profis hier sich vielleicht mal die mühe machen, eine bilderserie anzulegen, in welcher reihenfolge welche farben aufgetragen werden, wo und wie maskiert wird, ob nass in nass, wo mit wasserzugabe etc. 
ich weiss, das ist verdammt viel arbeit und nicht jeder gibt gerne seine geheimnisse preis, aber der dank vieler sei ihm gewiss.

ich kann mir das alles gar nicht vorstellen, meine gebrushten sehen aus wie gepindelte, nur mit unscharfen rändern und einem fleckenmuster #d

in youtube gibts leider kein video dazu.

villt ist es auch einen eigenen tröt "airbrush wert"


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Würde dir ja gerne helfen, aber dass hier waren bisher meine ersten Versuche.







Anschließend hab ich das Luftzeugs wieder in ne Ecke gelegt und seither (gutes halbes Jahr) nicht mehr in die Hand genommen. 
Die scheiß Putzerei geht mir auf die Nerven


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sind doch ganz schön geworden , Hubert #6#6, .......das ständig nötige Säubern der Airbrush-Pistole bei Farbwechsel ist auch ein Hauptgrund meinerseits , mir sowas noch nicht angeschafft zu haben #c! 

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Würde dir ja gerne helfen, aber dass hier waren bisher meine ersten Versuche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also wenn das meine ersten versuche wäre, wäre ich stolz #6

wie hast du denn bei dem rechten das muster gemacht? genauso wie bei den gefoilten wobbs, nur diesmal in den lack die rändelung reingepresst? oder ist da ne folie drunter?

die hauptmotivation für brush ist bei mir das schuppenmuster, das ist doch mit der autolackdose recht schwierig, weil die farbe drunterläuft. ich hoffe, das geht mit AB leichter


----------



## basshunt.er (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
Ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit auch eine Airbrush angeschafft. Anfangs nervte mich das dauernde Reinigen bei jedem Farbwechsel Extrem! Aber irgendwann kommt so etwas wie Routine in die ganze angelegenheit. Anfangs habe ich den Fehler gemacht Farben zu nehmen welche nicht auf Wasser oder Acrylbasis waren. Diese Trockneten mir meistens noch in der Brush und dann ging gar nichts mehr. Dann entdeckte ich bei mir in der nähe einen Laden, der Airbrushfarben auf Wasserbasis verkauft und jetzt ist alles Super. Ich kann in einem geschlossenem Raum arbeiten, ohne das ich gleich High bin oder sonst was mache.

Mfg


basshunt.er


----------



## Naghul (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie mal bissel erklären wie ich es mache. ich hatte am anfang auch den fehler gemacht und bei jeder farbe die komplette pistole auseinandergenommen, gereinigt und dann wieder zusammengebaut. da kam natürlich kein schönes ergebniss heraus und es dauerte einfach zu lange.

ich mache es folgendermaßen. machmal überlege ich mir das grobe farbmuster eines köders und machmal mache ich die augen zu greife mir eine farbe und lege einfach los . beides ist möglich und hängt von meiner kreativen momenten ab.

also am anfang würde ich mir ein muster aussuchen und dann ausdrucken und vor sich auslegen.
ich fange meist mit dem bauch an, denn die wird in den meisten fällen weiss. hier sollte man eine gute deckende farbe benutzen. ich nehme von hansa ein deckendes weiss. die wird nur hachdünn aufgetragen. wenn man zu viel frabe einstellt oder zu viel sprüht, dann kann die oberfläche nicht schnell genug abtrocknen und die farbe fängt an zu laufen. also viele kleine schichten auftragen und aufpassen, das man die köderflanken nicht zu sehr mit sprüht.

ganz wichtig bei allen arbeiten ist, das man den farbtöpfchen nicht voll mit farbe macht, denn das erschwert nachher die reinigung und ist auch farbverschwendung. also ich mache meist 5-7 tropfen weiss in den napf und sprühe den bauch ein. sollte die farbe nicht ausreichen, dann einfach nachschütten.

ist der bauch so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe, dann nehme ich mir so eine flasche, die man destilierten wasser gefüllt hat und spühle kurz den inhalt des napfes aus. mit einem groben pinsel wird der napf kurz gereinigt.





jetzt stelle ich die pistole so ein das es den größtmöglichen durchgang hat und spühle die restfarbe aus dem napf/düse mit destilierten wasser aus. man sollte immer mit entmineralisiertem wasser arbeiten, wenn man mit sprüht.
ich sprühe die solange mit der pistiole bis nur noch klares wasser vorne aus der düse rauskommt. dann wird der durchfluss wieder runtergestellt und die nächste farbe kommt in den topf.

nehmen wir das beispiel von einem köder mit dunklem rücken und blauen flanken. jetzt kann man ein lasierendes, also nicht deckendes blau nehmen, oder halt ein deckendes blau und sprüht vorsichtig die flanken in blau. 
auch hier nur wenig farbe in den topf. die restliche farbe wird nicht rausgespühlt, sondern ich gebe jetzt einige tropfen dunkler farbe hinzu, z.b. braun oder schwarz. 
jetzt wird der durchgang etwas vergrößert und solnage vorschtig gesprüht, bis ein dunkles blau rauskommt.
mit dieser farbe wird jetzt der rücken besprüht, was einen harmonischeren übergang bringt. 
wenn das passiert ist wird die farbe wie oben beschrieben wieder aus dem topf entfernt/gesäubert und man füllt die nächste farbe ein, z.b. für das schuppenmuster.
da ich ein ungeduldiger mensch bin föhne ich kurz die oberfläche des köders, denn beim fummeln mit dem fliegennetz, kann es passieren das die noch nicht 100% getrocknete farbe weggewischt wird. also kurz antrocknen und fliegenmuster drauf.
für das schuppenmuster kann man jetzt ein silber oder auch weiss nehmen. wenn die farbe drauf ist vorschichtig aber zügig (nicht zu lange drauf lassen) das netzt wieder entfernen.
weisse farbe wieder raus und eine andere farbe rein. solange bis der köder halt fertig ist.

wenn der köder fertig ist, dann könnt ihr die pistole zerlegen und sauber machen.

das ist natürlich nur eine möglichkeit wie man köder besprühen kann.

zusammenfassung:

-nur mit destiliertem wasser arbeiten (reinigen, verdünnen der farbe)
- nur so viel farbe in den topf wie nötig.
- beim airbrushen keine längeren pausen einplanen, wenn noch farbe in der pistole ist.
- immer versuchen von hell auf dunkel zu arbeiten.
- versuchen von anfang an gute airbrushfarben zu verwenden
- vor dem sprühen den köder mit einem reinigungsmittel säubern
- versucht am anfang nicht alle farbe euch zu besorgen. wenn gewünscht kann ich ein paar farben und hersteller auflisten womit ich gute ergebnisse erzielt habe. ich habe in der hinsicht auch viel lehrgeld bezahlt, da so ein fläschen mit 30ml um die 5 euro kosten können
- auch hier wie mit allem, übung macht den meister #6

wenn alles gut geht, dann kann sowas rauskommen.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch wenn ich keinen Airbrush besitze, danke für den Bericht! Sehr gut geschrieben!
Auch das Ergebnis ist sehr schön geworden. Sieht echt richtig gut aus. Daumen hoch!!!


Eine Frage am Rande an alle:

wie lange sollte der Lack ausdunsten, bevor ich Epoxy auftrage? Am Montag habe ich Klarlack draufgemacht, kann ich dann heute schon Epoxy drauf machen? Habe das hier mal gelesen, wie lange ich warten sollte, finde es aber nicht wieder. Will mir nicht mein schönes Ergebnis durch aufgeplatzten Epoxy versauen 
Danke schonmal

Grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Wow, sehen die toll aus!


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das war doch schonmal ein sehr guter bericht. daneke.

ich hab mich gestern beim reinigen drauf beschränkt, so lange klarwasser durchzupusten, bis nur noch wasser kam. dann trockenpusten mit luft. auseinandergabeut hab ich gar nix. muss das sein? jedesmal?

die idee mit dem fön ist schonmal gut. bin ja auch eher ungeduldig, ich hasse warten, egal auf was. daher geh ich auch spinnfischen statt plumpsangeln

wie war das jetzt mit dem eingedrückten muster? in die farbe dedrückt? folie drunter?


----------



## motte0506 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow klasse einsteiger erklärung für den anfang werde ich berücksichtigen wenn ich denn endlich meine ausrüstung bestellt habe (weiß nicht was)

mfg motte


----------



## Naghul (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@mordskerl:

jo du musst jedesmal auseinanderbauen, denn sonst arbeitet die nadel net mehr und wenn die farbe erstmal trocken ist dann bekommst du es schwieriger wieder sauber.

also meine köder sind meist zu 90% mit alutape beschichtet. erst die flanken mit der grundfarbe, dann trocknen, dann fliegennetz drauf und dann das muster besprühen.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir keiner was sagen zu der Dauer, bis Epoxy aufgtragen werden "darf"?

Habe heute nix zu tun und würde deswegen gerne Epoxy auftragen. Geht das, nachdem ich am Montag die letzte Lackschicht aufgetragen habe, oder sollte ich noch warten, bis der Lack ausgedunstet ist? Wie lange dauert das?

Danke #6


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Seit Montag ????

Da sehe ich absolut keine Probleme , selbst nicht bei lösungsmittelhaltigem Lack , ...also sofort loslegen :vik:!

Verwechselst du das eventuell mit der Dauer , während der Epoxy nicht dem Wasser ausgesetzt werden sollte |kopfkrat?

Nach dem Epoxieren den Köder erst nach 3 Tagen ins Wasser werfen:m ! 


                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: Lösungsmittelhaltiger oder Lack auf Wasserbasis? Arcyllack zum Pinseln oder für Airbrush?


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

danke erstmal 

@ diemai:
ne, vertausche das nicht. Ich meine im alten Thread mal gelesen zu haben, dass der Lack erstmal 5-7 Tage (weiß ich nichtmehr genau) ausdünsten sollte, andernfalls könnte die Epoxyschicht aufplatzen... Kann mich aber auch täuschen. Aber wenn ich es nicht geträumt habe, dann ging es wirklich um Lack ausdunsten. Auf keinen Fall mit Epoxy-Wasser.

@Adlerauge:
Ich habe Lack auf Alcydharzbasis zum Pinseln. Ob da Lösungsmittel drin sind, kann ich nicht sagen  Die Dosen stehen im Keller. Müsste ich mal nachschauen. Wie würde sich das denn auswirken? Diemai sagt ja, selbst bei lösungsmittelhaltigen Lacken sehe er keine Probleme #c

Danke nochmal. Werde dann wohl gleich loslegen :vik:
#h


----------



## plötze (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo bastelfreunde |wavey:

ihr habt ja wieder sehr schöne köder gebaut, vor allem den korken find ich klasse :m

@naghul

danke für deinen brush-bericht 

@weberei

kein problem, leg los, so lange warte ich nie und hatte auch noch keine probleme 

@all

falls sich noch jemand erinnert... mein versuch mit der badewannenstöpselkette... ist leider in die hose gegangen weil die kette gerissen ist *schnief* naja, versuch macht klug |supergri ansonsten hab ich natürlich auch schon wieder etwas gebastelt aber da mein rechner kaputt ist und ich nun notdürftig mit dem alten (volkommen nackigen, ohne iwas drauf) on bin kann ich leider auch nix zeigen... hoffenltlich kommt das ersatzteil bald #t

bis dahin, frohes schaffen #h


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze

Habe mir gedacht , das die Kette nicht halten wird , sorry !

Vielleicht geht's ja mit Stahlvorfach-Material ?

Viel Glück mit'm PC #6!

@ weberei

Kann mich an so einen Beitrag nicht erinnern , ....das will aber nix heißen .........|bigeyes:q !

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@plötze:

das ist natürlich dumm... In zweierlei Hinsicht (Pc und missglückter Versuch).
Aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.
Viel Glück mit dem PC und bei evtl. weiteren Versuchen mit solchen Verbindungen.

@all:

Habe jetzt Epoxy drüber gemacht und warte jetzt, bis die Schicht trocken ist. War auch eben nochmal im Keller und habe auf die Lackdosen geguckt. Dort stand aber nicht, dass es Lösemittelfreie Lacke sind (normalerweise steht das ja imer dick drauf, wenn es so wäre). Daher denke ich, dass welche drin sind. Aber wenn ihr alle sagt, ich kann das auch schon früher machen, ist das natürlich klasse. Habe ich ja früher schon viel zu lange gewartet und Zeit verschwendet 
Beim Pinseln habe ich mir überlegt, evtl. doch ein Köderkarussel zu bauen. Ist einfach komfortabler, da man nicht ständig die Köder umhängen muss. Auch wenn ich mich anfangs komplett dagegen gesträubt habe. Egal, ist schon praktischer, also wird bald ein Rad gebaut... Links für passende Motoren gab es ja schon zu Genüge.

Grüße und danke nochmal für eure Antworten!
#h


----------



## kevin91 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi , ich hab mal ne frage könntest du mir vielleicht mal eine anlietung zum basteln der wobbler schicken oder könntest du  mir auch welche machen ???


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



kevin91 schrieb:


> hi , ich hab mal ne frage könntest du mir vielleicht mal eine anlietung zum basteln der wobbler schicken oder könntest du  mir auch welche machen ???



An wen ging denn diese Frage?|kopfkrat

Wenn du dir "Wobbler vom Besenstiel" und "Wobbler vom Besenstiel II" durchgelesen hast, dann bist du der perfekte Wobblerbauer.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, so ist das.
Lies beide Threads mehr oder weniger durch und du best bestens informiert.
Sonst kannst du auch mal in Google nach "Wobbler basteln" oder "-selbermachen" o.Ä. suchen. In anderen Foren gibt es da schon ausführliche Anleitungen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: Um nochmal auf deine Farben zurückzukommen:

Ich benutze ja selber Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis. Egal ob deine auch auf Wasser- oder auf Lösungsmittelbasis sind, wenn sie so trocken sind, dass du den Wobbler anfassen kannst, ohne dass dir die Finger farbig werden, dann kannst du meiner Meinung nach das Epoxid auftragen.
Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme.


----------



## stefano89 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: erstmal sehr schöne Köder, die du da wieder präsentierst.
Aber meine Frage: sind die gegossen oder aus Holz? Sehen so glatt aus, und die Kiemen sind ja bei Holz auch nicht unbedingt leicht zu modellieren.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## plötze (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke diemai und weberei #h

@adlerauge

bei lösemittelhaltigen lacken würde ich schon mindestens 24 stunden warten, irgendwohin müssen die gase ja entweichen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@plötze: Jop, ist vielleicht besser, wenn man 1 Tag wartet.


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ kevin91

Willkommen hier im Thread#h !

....einige Anleitungen(englisch , niederländisch), bzw.  Skizzen findest du auch auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl ,.... hier ist ein zweiteiliges Video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM

Auf "YouTube" gibt's einige Videos zum Thema , allerdings wohl alles Fremdsprachige ,...... gibt einfach "lures" , "making lures" , "luremaking" , "making swimbaits" , "testing lures" , "lure building" , etc. in die Suchfunktion ein .

Für einen ersten Eindruck reichen die allemal !

Ferner sei dir das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin empfohlen , .......einfach 'mal googeln !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ok, das klingt gut, 1 Tag ruhen lassen passt. Das ist allemal besser als die 5 Tage, die ich dachte...

#h

Nachtrag:

Sagt mal, findet man eigentlich so Motoren (zB Discokugelmotor o.Ä.) auch in einem Baumarkt? Käme nämlich Montag nach OBI und könnte mir dann dort einen holen. Sonst würde ich mir jetzt einen bei Ebay oder so besorgen...
Danke


----------



## stefano89 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau doch mal in der Lampen-Abteilung nach, da gibts sowas vielleicht. Kannst aber auch einen Grillmotor nehmen. Nachteil dabei ist allerdings der Batteriebetrieb.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Hier bekommst du sowas bestimmt , eventuell in'ner Modellbau-Sektion ?

Der nächste Shop wär für dich in Düsseldorf , ...kanns't aber auch bestellen .

http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...e&direkt_aufriss_area=$ROOT&p_page_to_display=

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Sind doch ganz schön geworden



Ja Dieter für die ersten Versuche sind sie gut geworden. Mit mehr Geduld und Übung würden sie sicherlich auch noch besser werden. Leider mangelt es an der Geduld! #c 

Mordskerl an den rechten ist Folie mit eingedrücktem Schuppenmuster drunter.


> ich hasse warten, egal auf was.


Ich auch|supergri War leider Familientag angesagt! #c


Danke Naghul für die Beschreibung!#6



			
				weberei schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage am Rande an alle:
> 
> wie lange sollte der Lack ausdunsten, bevor ich Epoxy auftrage


Bei meinen mit Airbrushfarbe (Pinsel) bemalten Wobblern warte ich höchstens eine halbe Stunde, das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus. 

Plötze, das die Spöpselkette nicht hält hatte ich mir auch gedacht. Versuch macht klug, ging mir schon öfters so. #c

Kevin hier gibts ne Schnellanleitung.


----------



## Naghul (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=63393
@stefano89: meine köder sind zu 100% aus holz. früher habe ich mich in jerkgießen probiert. hier liegen noch die eine oder andere form rum, aber ich schnitze lieber, als zu gießen. 
wenn du interesse an gießen hast, kann ich dir ein paar dinge erklären, wenn du magst.


----------



## Naghul (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ah ja, bevor ich es vergesse. hier ist der nächste aus dem köderrad. der ist etwas größer. jemand meinte großer köder große fische .


----------



## weberei (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ naghul:

wieder super schön! Klasse Arbeit!!!

@ diemai & stefano89:

danke für eure Tipps. Da ich dann ja morgen eh im Baumarkt bin, kann ich mal nachschauen. Sonst kaufe ich mir einen im Inet. Habe auch schon viele passende gefunden, der Preis ist überall gut. Sind die Motoren, die hier auch immer empfohlen werden. Hoffentlich kriege ich morgen einen im OBI, bin nämlich auch sehr ungeduldig :m Auch wenn ich das Rad erst für die nächste Fuhre Jerkbaits wieder bräuchte, da die jetztigen heute fertig werden, will ich das Rad jetzt schon fertig machen |rolleyes

@ west1:

danke, dass du nochmal drauf eingegangen bist! Dann kann ich ja bei den nächsten schon früher das Epoxy auftragen. Ich denke aber, einen Tag lasse ich frei, da dann zumindest der Lack noch trocknen muss.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ diemai & stefano89:
> 
> danke für eure Tipps. Da ich dann ja morgen eh im Baumarkt bin, kann ich mal nachschauen. Sonst kaufe ich mir einen im Inet. Habe auch schon viele passende gefunden, der Preis ist überall gut. Sind die Motoren, die hier auch immer empfohlen werden. Hoffentlich kriege ich morgen einen im OBI, bin nämlich auch sehr ungeduldig :m Auch wenn ich das Rad erst für die nächste Fuhre Jerkbaits wieder bräuchte, da die jetztigen heute fertig werden, will ich das Rad jetzt schon fertig machen |rolleyes



Falls du morgen im Baumarkt keinen Motor finden solltest, schau mal bei www.pollin.de nach "Spiegelkugelmotor". Das Teil kostet 6,95€ und hat die optimale Geschwindigkeit und Metallgehäuse. Ist sehr stabil und zuverlässig das Teil. Ich bin mit dem sehr sehr zufrieden.


----------



## motte0506 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so habe mir jetzt mein airbrush set bestellt was haltet ihr davon?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350297111092&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## weberei (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Danke, genau den hatte ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt!

Habe gelesen, dass du und auch Pelznase den Motor benutzen, deswegen hatt ich mich für den "Notfall" für diesen entschieden.

@ motte0506:

kenne mich mit Airbrush nicht aus, kann dir deswegen leider nix dazu sagen #c

#h


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute hatte ich mal wieder Lust ein paar fertig zu machen.

2 Wobbler die ich nach der Grundfarbe mit einem Wollfaden umwickelt und anschließend mit Lidl Farbsprühdosen gespitzt habe. 
Schwimmend, Länge 11 cm






Folienwobbler, nur auf der Seite mit Folie beklebt. Mit den Lidldosen gespitz.
Schwimmend, Länge 11 cm






2 Stickbaits, Airbrushfarbe gepinselt, Länge 11cm






Folienswimbait, Airbrushfarbe mit einem Papierfetzen einer Küchenrolle getupft, Länge 16,5cm






Wenns Wetter mitmacht werde ich sie morgen testen.


----------



## Naghul (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne teil, besonders der mehrteilige sieht interessant aus #6


----------



## weberei (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne Wobbler!
Die Idee mit dem Wollfaden ist cool #6 Werde ich bald auch mal testen |rolleyes Danke für die Inspiration 
#h


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr schön geworden ...... deine Wobbler , Hubert#6#6 !

Wie hast du denn den Wollfaden gestrafft und befestigt , .......habe mr darüber auch schon immer den Kopf zerbrochen;+#c ,...... habe sonst immer Gummiringe benutzt , aber so werden die Übergänge der Streifen ja etwas weicher !

Jetzt kommt dein Vierteiler noch eher in's Wasser wie meiner , hihihi ,... bin noch nicht 'mal dazu gekommen , die Köder auszubleien !

@ alle 

Hier tauchte in letzter Zeit das Thema "Airbrush" auf , ......mir ist heute dieser Prospekt in die Hände gefallen ,... bin am überlegen , ob ich mir das Teil kaufen soll , ........alleine wegen des Kompressors ?

Auf'ner Profi-Brusher Seite , die ich gegoogelt habe , schreibt jemand , offensichtlich Airbrush-Profi , das das nix taugt , ......auf'ner Panzer-Modellbauseite hat jemand seine Ergebnisse damit reingestellt(Tarnmuster) , die sahen garnicht so schlecht aus , eines davon war auch recht fein gegliedert !

http://www.rcpanzer.de/apboard/thread.php?id=17457

Eventuell müsste man 'ne andere Pistole(zumindestens Düsen) haben , um feinere Linien auf Köder hinzubekommen , .......andere , wasserlösliche Farben sowieso , glaub' ich ?

Was meint ihr ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Tolle Wobbler hast du wieder gebaut! Vor allem die Technik mit dem Bindfaden gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## basshunt.er (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
viel erkennen kann ich nicht. Aber wie es aussieht ist die Pistole ein Zersteuber und daher nur bedingt geeignet. Besser sind Modelle mit einer Nadel die die Luft und Farbregulierung steuert.
Wenn der Kompressor ein Öler ist, ist er auch nur bedingt geeignet. Die Farbe scheint mir O.K. ist ja eine große Auswahl. Ich kaufe meine Farben bei einem Lackspezialisten der auch eine große Auswahl von Farben auf Acrylbasis führt. 
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er

Öler ???? 

Heißt das , das der Öl mit auspustet ? 

Kann man da nicht irgendwie 'n Abscheider zwischen schalten !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! :m

Dieter den Faden hab ich an der hinteren Öse festgebunden, um den Wobbler gewickelt und das andere Ende an die vordere Öse gebunden. Die Tauchschaufel hab ich nach dem Bemalen eingebaut.

Der Test heute war erfolgreich es laufen alle, sogar der 4teiler.:q


----------



## don rhabano (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute ...wieder super Arbeit habt ihr da geleistet !
Ich bin gerade anderweitig unterwegs wg. Bootsanmeldung etc. 
Hab mir heute auch noch ne Kiste für die nächste Generation Würmer gekauft, da passen ein paar hundert/tausend rein|supergri.

Ihr kennt euch ja auch alle im Baumarkt aus ?! War heute im Hornbach weil es da normalerweise gute Boxen gibt (twisterfest etc.). Die hatten aber nur sehr große und mittlere schlechte da.
Gibts bei euch noch die guten? Nur damit ich es weiß .

Greetz


----------



## weberei (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

war heute doch nicht im OBI, dafür aber im Bauhaus :vik:

Und dort gab es auch so Disco- oder Spiegelkugelmotoren. Aber leider nur im Set mit einer Kugel #d Das kostet dann 45€ ...
Morgen komme ich aber vielleicht zum OBI, vielleicht klappt es ja dort. 

Wenn nicht wird morgen im Netz bestellt und wenn ich dann aus meinem Urlaub  zurück bin (2.1.), ist der Motor da 
Das Grundgerüst kann ich ja schonmal ein wenig aufbauen, so weit es geht...

|wavey:


----------



## plötze (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

bei uns gibts diese woche diskokugeln in lidl zu glaube knapp 10€ im angebot. bei euch vielleicht auch???

@dimai

über den kompressor kann ich nix sagen aber die pistole.... lass bloss die finger von sowas (hab die auch) ist nix zum feinbrush 

@west1

tolle arbeit haste wieder gemacht, freut mich das der mehrteiler auch so gut läuft wie du es dir vorgestellt hattest #h


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze:

klasse, vielen Dank für den Tipp!
Dann werde ich da heute auch mal vorbei schauen  Hoffentlich gibt es da einen...
#h


----------



## plötze (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bei uns sind die leider aus, war eben da und wollte mir eine kaufen :c


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

war eben im OBI und Lidl:

OBI hatte sowas nicht, im Lidl gab es aber solche Discokugeln mit diesen bunten Flecken (sowas). Nur die Motoren, wie wir sie bräuchten, sind leider (nicht mehr) da. Ob es sie überhaupt gab weiß ich nicht. 

Werde mir dann einen bei Pollin bestellen 

#h


----------



## plötze (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

aber da ist doch ein motor dran, oder sehe ich da was falsch?#c


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Motor ist eingebaut und außerdem ist das einer, der in zwei Richtungen dreht. Wenn man die Kugel antippt, ändert er die Richtung.

Und das Ausbauen traue ich mir nicht zu, ich mache da 100%ig was kaputt  
Deswegen bin ich lieber bequem und bestelle den im Internet...
#h


----------



## plötze (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Und das Ausbauen traue ich mir nicht zu, ich mache da 100%ig was kaputt
> Deswegen bin ich lieber bequem und bestelle den im Internet...
> #h



achsooooo, na dann ist bestellen natürlich sicherer :vik:#6


----------



## motte0506 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe mir meinen motor bei conrad besorgt funktioniert 1 A bin echt zufrieden


----------



## motte0506 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe mal ne frage was für ein mischungsverhältnis bevorzugt ihr bei harz und füllstoff?


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> war eben im OBI und Lidl:
> 
> OBI hatte sowas nicht, im Lidl gab es aber solche Discokugeln mit diesen bunten Flecken (sowas). Nur die Motoren, wie wir sie bräuchten, sind leider (nicht mehr) da. Ob es sie überhaupt gab weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



also bei uns im LIDL waren die auch alle. aber ich vermute eher, die wurden nie ausgelegt, vielleicht wegen möglichem Defekt  ein Rückruf. Oder es gibt mehr "Besenstiel" Leser und Wobblerbauer als man meinen sollte und bei LIDL hats jemand erkannt. Dann gibts demnöchst epoxy und edelstahldraht bei LIDL :q


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> also bei uns im LIDL waren die auch alle. aber ich vermute eher, die wurden nie ausgelegt, vielleicht wegen möglichem Defekt  ein Rückruf.



Das kann natürlich sein. Langsam denke ich auch, dass die garnicht erst ausgelegt wurden, weil jetzt ja schon 3 Leute sagen, dass es keinen Motor gab. Dass die so schnell vergriffen waren, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...



> Oder es gibt mehr "Besenstiel" Leser und Wobblerbauer als man meinen sollte und bei LIDL hats jemand erkannt. Dann gibts demnöchst epoxy und edelstahldraht bei LIDL :q



|muahah: 

weberei


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die hier sind so auf die schnelle heute fertigt geworden.

Von der Art hatte ich im Sommer schon einen gebaut.
Länge 11cm, Schwimmend, Tauchtiefe 1,5m - 2m.
Da er gut gefangen hat, hab ich ihm ein paar Geschwister gebaut. :q


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Die Körperform hast du doch von einem deiner Oberflächenköder übernommen , oder ?

Die sehen interressant aus , Hubert , .......mich wundert nur , das du bei so flach laufenden Ködern überwiegend grelle Dekors aufgebracht hast , ........ich mache das eigentlich häufig bei Tieftauchern ,...........sind deine Gewässer denn soooo trübe ?

Finde diese drei hellen Dekors besonders interressant , da sie mit(fast) den selben Farben bemalt sind , aber doch alle anders wirken .

Der untere Wobbler gefällt mir dabei jedoch optisch am Besten#6 !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Wobbler! Ich schließe mich diemai an, der untere ist der schönste, was nicht heißt, dass die anderen nicht schön sind!

Alle wie gesagt klasse, nur der untere eben noch ein bischen besser!


Guten Rutsch an alle, bin ab gleich im Urlaub für 4 Tage und deswegen solange nichtmehr online. Also schonmal jetzt einen guten Übergang an alle!


Bis nächstes Jahr 

weberei


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Die Körperform hast du doch von einem deiner Oberflächenköder übernommen , oder ?


Stimmt Dieter, ist die selbe Körperform.
Zeitweise sind ein paar meiner Gewässer trübe, die Farben fangen aber auch in klarem Wasser.
Die These klares Wasser, dunkle natürliche Farben oder trübes Wasser grelle Farben interessiert mich eigentlich wenig. Es geht auch andersrum. 
Mir gefällt der schwarze am besten, der bringt Hechte in klaren und trüben Wasser, wie die anderen auch. :q

Weberei, feier schön und guten Rutsch! #6


----------



## plötze (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

wie immer tolle wobs, mir gefällt der rote mit den punkten am besten #6

@weberei

dir auch nen guten rutsch ins neue jahr |wavey:


----------



## Naghul (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: schöne teile, die körperform gefällt mir :l

ahja einen guten rutsch und viel fisch im neuen jahr #h


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ebenfalls guten Rutsch für euch alle #6!

Bin gerade am Ausbleien von 11(!!!!) Swimbaits , nehme dafür Gardinenblei-Schnur ,.......habe neulich auf'm Flohmarkt ca. 1,5 Meter davon für'n Euro gefunden .

Habe gerade erst die Bleie aus der Schnur geschnippelt ,...... die sind alle gleich groß , zylindrisch und ca. 10 X 5mm , ........denke , die lassen sich sehr gut verarbeiten ,..... man kann sie teilen und auch im Schraubstock und mit'm Hammer plätten , so das sie im Durchmesser größer aber auch flacher werden !

Muß jetzt noch einkaufen , später mache ich damit weiter !


@ west1

Hhhmmmm , .........sollte ich wohl auch dann 'mal probieren , .......ist mir auch schon passiert , das wenn auf Naturfarben nichts geht , sich die Hechte doch noch von Neon angemacht fühlen , .......auch im Flachen !

         Frohes Neues :vik:, .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## motte0506 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das mit den schockfarben sehe ich auch so das an manchen tagen wenn nix geht doch noch der eine mit schockfarbe überlistet werden kann egal ob flach oder tief...
aber was ich festgestellt habe ist das es ehr die kleinen sind die die hellen köder lieben.
mfg motte und guten rutsch


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, nach 1 Woche üben mal die ersten airbrush bilder. sind bewusst einfach gehalten, die bilder des übungswobbs mit mittlerweile 20 farbschichten halt ich lieber zurück.

und noch nen cd-press-wobb und einen mit alufolie. da sieht man auch was passiert, wenn man zum maskieren der flossen malerkrepp auf die bereits gebrushten farbschichten klebt. man zieht die farbe wieder ab:c . wohl doch besser die dafür gedachte folie kaufen und verwenden, oder zwischndurch ne schicht epoxy.

ich wünsch euch allen ein erfolgreiches 2010 und dass ich eure wobbs mal im "fänge auf eigenbauten"-trööt bestaunen kann


----------



## motte0506 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen ja schon gut aus für den anfang.
ich warte immernoch auf mein set aber wird bestimmt schwehr am anfang. oder?


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



motte0506 schrieb:


> sehen ja schon gut aus für den anfang.
> ich warte immernoch auf mein set aber wird bestimmt schwehr am anfang. oder?



kommt drauf an, wieviel "gefühl" du für farben hast (meines ist eher bescheiden, daher beschränke ich mich vorerst auf die farben aus dem set) , das mischen der farben usw. und natürlich fingerspitzengefühl. beides kann man sicherlich lernen

nur mut!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl: Nette Teile! Kannst du vielleicht mal die Form von deinem CD-Wobbler reinstellen? Ein Ausschnitt, auf dem man die Pressform von innen mit den Positivformen sehen kann wäre super.


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl 

Das ist ja auch 'mal wieder 'ne andere persönliche Stilrichtung das mit den Malerkrepp-Flossen#6:vik: , die grün/gelben sehen doch echt gut aus , .........kommen ja wohl noch Augen d'rauf ???

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Mordskerl: Nette Teile! Kannst du vielleicht mal die Form von deinem CD-Wobbler reinstellen? Ein Ausschnitt, auf dem man die Pressform von innen mit den Positivformen sehen kann wäre super.




da war schon mal was hier gepostet, vor ca 1 woche. allerdings war die form zu groß, so große plastikteile konnte ich nicht gleichmäßig erwärmen, daher hab ich mir nochmal kleinere gemacht. jetzt gehts besser.


seite 11 war das (man, ich hätt schwören können das var erst vor ein paar posts ...), kennst du aber, hast ja selbst schon ne presse gebaut. ich mach nochmal n foto von der kleineren

klar kommen da noch augen drauf, aber vermutlich klebeaugen aus dem laden, nix selbstgemachtes. und haken kommen auch noch dran |supergri


----------



## basshunt.er (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
hier mal einer meiner Brush-Wobs! Als Grundfarbe hab eich ein dunkles grün aufgetragen welches ich mit einem helleren grün übergebrusht habe ( der effekt ist am besten bei tageslicht zu sehen). Dann nochmal mit dem dunklen grün den rücken mehrmals lackiert. Dann hab ich die Punkte mit Schwarz, Weiss und Rot gebrusht. Weißer Bauch Augen usw.
Schreibt wie er euch gefällt!
Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> da war schon mal was hier gepostet, vor ca 1 woche. allerdings war die form zu groß, so große plastikteile konnte ich nicht gleichmäßig erwärmen, daher hab ich mir nochmal kleinere gemacht. jetzt gehts besser.
> 
> 
> seite 11 war das (man, ich hätt schwören können das var erst vor ein paar posts ...), kennst du aber, hast ja selbst schon ne presse gebaut. ich mach nochmal n foto von der kleineren.



Danke! Klar, die Form habe ich ja schon gesehen! Ich habe diese Technik auch mal probiert, bin aber nicht so zu frieden geweseh und arbeite jetzt wieder nur noch mit Balsaholz.

@basshunt.er: Toller Airbrush Wobbler!


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er

Viele Details sind ja nicht zu erkennen , aber gut aussehen tut er auf jeden Fall !

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er
Sieht gut aus dein gebrushter! #6

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr mit schönen und fängigen Eigenbauwobblern.


----------



## stefano89 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also viel erkennen kann man auf dem Bild ja nicht. War nur grade verblüfft, ob du vllt bei mir spioniert hast xD
Hab nähmlich ein paar mit fast der gleichen Form im Bau. Nur n bischen größer.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bafoangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aktuelles Projekt: Versuch eines Swimbait...


----------



## Amero (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h
Hi 
habe ein paar neue jerks gebaut die ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte sie sind 12,9, und 6 cm groß der 12er und der 9er sind floating der kleine sinking, für das schuppenmuster habe ich fliegengitter genommen
guten rutsch ins neue jahr 2010 @all#h


----------



## Amero (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafo 
wow sieht ja schonmal nicht schlecht aus #6
wie groß ist er denn ?


----------



## bafoangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ööööhhhhhm, ziemlich groß, mit Flossen isser maßig....:vik:


----------



## bafoangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achja, schöne Jerks!!!!!


----------



## bafoangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jerks hab ich auch nen paar "fertig", Maul und Kiemen noch aufmalen und dann versiegeln.
Muss nur noch das Köderrad fertig bekommen 

Ach ja sind zwischen 16 und 19cm


----------



## Amero (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow respekt die sehen echt gut aus, man könnte meinen die sind ausm laden sehen aus wie die rozemeijer liberator, gefallen mir sehr deine selfmade jerks#6


----------



## don rhabano (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey bafoangler schöne Teile! Der Hecht könnte was werden 
Was mir wiedermal aufgefalln ist: Kaufbare Swimbaits sind sehr flach! Das überträgt sich wohl positiv aufs Laufverhalten, also raspelt runter das Zeugs 

Frohes Neues , ich geh feiern 

Don


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler, @Amero: Tolle Jerks habt Ihr beide da gebaut!
Werde mich morgen auch mal wieder an den Schreibtisch setzen und ein paar kleinere Wobbler bauen und mit meiner neuen Feinwaage an der Bebleiung spielen.


----------



## bafoangler (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all: Vielen Dank!

Hab mich mal an die Lackierung gewagt, wie ich das mit den gelben Flecken mach weiß ich aber noch nicht...

Jetzt gehts erstmal bissl feiern, allen fleißigen Bastlern und auch allen Mitlesern einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Amero

Dein kleiner Jerk gefällt mir ganz gut , ........dieses Muster von dem gespannten Netz hat irgendwas .........#6:vik:!

@ bafoangler

Mannomann , ........da hast du dir aber Arbeit gemacht , .......hoffentlich wird er gut laufen#6#6#6 !

Diese "V"-förmigen ineinander greifenden Segment-Stöße sehen zwar sehr gut aus ,.... ich habe mich da jedoch noch nicht herangetraut#d !

Ich halte diese Verbindung bei HOLZKÖDERN für unvorteilhaft , da man dazwischen so schlecht bemalen und epoxieren kann , ......es ist einfach alles zu eng da !

Und Holz MUSS versiegelt werden !

Viel zu leicht könnten Scharnierösen mit Farbe und/oder Lack verkleben , ........zum Säubern kommt man da allerdings dann nur sehr eingeschränkt heran . 

Es wird auch nur sehr schwer möglich sein , alle tiefen Ecken mit'm Epoxy-Pinsel zu erreichen !

Falls man die einzelnen Segmente erst nach dem Bemalen/Epoxieren zusammenfügt , also die Ösen erst dann einklebt , bekommt man dann ebenfalls Probleme mit überlaufendem Kleber , der die Beweglichkeit der Scharnierösen beeinträchtigen könnte , ........wiegesagt , .....zum Säubern kommt man da eben nur schwer 'ran !

Aus diesen Gründen habe ich so etwas noch nicht versucht , .......aber natürlich wünsche ich dir viel Glück bei der weiteren Ausführung#6#6#6 !

Bei PVC-Ködern ist es anders'rum vollkommen unerheblich , ob die Segmentstöße 100%ig bemalt und versiegelt werden können oder nicht , da das Kunststoffmaterial unempfindlich gegen Wasser ist ,........ da muß man dann nur auf den überlaufenden Kleber achten , damit die Scharnierösen beweglich bleiben !

             Viel Glück und ein Frohes Neues , .....diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|laola:allen einen guten Rutsch nach 2010 #g#g :#2: :z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z:z


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bafoangler

Schöner Hecht! #6 Bin schon gespannt wie der läuft!

@ Amero

Tolle Jerks, der kleine sieht am besten aus! #6

Hier noch schnell ein paar im alten Jahr.

Hab heute mal wieder mein Airbrush aus der Ecke geholt.

Ich denk mal das Ergebnis kann man anschauen.

Sind alle sinkend und 11cm lang.












Die letzten :q


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Frohes Neues , Hubert , .........wodurch hast du denn die beiden Unteren gesprüht , ....die sehen ja echt geil aus(die Gefoilten aber auch) ?

Habe mir übrigens doch nicht dieses Airbrush-Set gekauft , welches ich weiter oben gepüostet habe ......habe noch weiter gegoogelt und auf einigen Brusher , -und Modellbau-Seiten wurde wiederholt und dringend von so etwas abgeraten !

Mehr Geld ausgeben ist z. Zt. nich' drin ,..... also bleibe ich bis auf Weiteres erstmal bei meinen Spray , -und Modellbaufarben !


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ebenfalls ein frohes neues, Dieter. Gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen auch!  :m

Die unteren beiden sind nicht gebrusht!  |supergri


----------



## Naghul (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

frohes neues für das jahr 2010 wünsche ich allen bordies und bastelverrückten #h

@bafoangler: sehr schönes teil, erzähl mal wie der läuft. bin auch gerade am überlegen ob ich net ein swimbait baue, mal schauen. ich habe die leichen bedenken wie diemai, das teil aus holz, richtig dicht zu bekommen.

@west1: sehr doch sehr gut aus, solltest mehr mit airbrush arbeiten #6

@amero: weiter so, sehr für den anfang gut aus.


hier einer aus dem alten jahr 2009 :q


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

D. h. also , das du da so'ne Serviette aufgeklebt hast , ......trägt ja echt nicht auf ?

@ Naghul

Sehr schöner Wobbler , mir gefällt diese etwas ungewöhnliche Form mit dem tiefen Bauch !

Swimbaits aus Holz bekommt man schon dicht , nur wiegesagt bei diesen "V"-Stößen kommt man sehr schlecht mit'm Pinsel und mit'm Dremel/Messer (zum Ösen säubern) 'ran .

Aus diesm Grunde habe ich mir ja auch den Swimbait mit den Poppnieten als Lagerbuchsen überlegt , welchen ich weiter oben irgendwo gepostet habe(Seite 12 , #173) ,.... da sind alle Innenwände der Scharnierbohrungen mit Alu , bzw. Kleber bedeckt und man kann alle Teile einzeln bemalen und epoxieren und erst zum Schluß montieren , ......die Scharnierbolzen werden dann einfach mit einem Tropfen Kleber in die obere Bohrungssenkung gesichert !

Bin gerade beim Ausbleien u. A. dieses Köders ,.... mir ist nach dem Grundieren aufgefallen , das die Scharniere bei größerem Ausschlag klemmen , daher muß ich die Übergangsradien teilweise noch nacharbeiten(neu grundieren muß ich ja sowieso , nachdem ich die Bleilöcher verputzt habe) , damit später sich auch alles frei bewegen kann ,..... die Farbschichten tragen anscheinend doch ganz schön auf .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! Die Form des Wobblers hab ich von einem Baltischen Angelforum wo es auch einen Riesen- Thread ähnlich unserem Besenstielthreads gibt. Dort habe ich diese Form her und zwei Modelle gebaut. Eines ist etwas breiter als das andere-ich wollte schauen wie sich das auf das Laufverhalten auswirkt. Der breitere ist somit sehr flach und verschmälert sich nach hinten stark (es erinnerte mich schon fast an einen Turus-Ukko). Das man nicht so viele Details erkennt liegt an der Kamera-ich hatte nur die Webcam zur Hand und die ist gerade nicht das gelbe vom Ei.
Noch allen ein frohes und hoffentlich fischreichesjaharaufeigenbauten 

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gutem "Morgen",


:zAn Alle ein Frohes Neues Jahr 2010!:z


----------



## Domini (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

laufen diese wobbler denn auch gut? Blöde frage aber von was hängt es ab das ein wobbler nicht einfach gerade durchs wasser sondern mit bewegungen schwimt


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Domini: Na klar laufen die Wobbler. Schau mal ein paar Seiten zuvor. Da hat diemai ein paar Videos von seinen eigenen, selbst gebauten Wobblern gemacht (Lauftests) im Wasser. Wenn unsere Wobbler nicht laufen würden, dann würden wir ja auch keine bauen. Und anversich sind unsere Wobbler von der Bauart gleich oder sehr ähnlich von den gekauften.


----------



## stefano89 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also es sollte zum einen alles symmetrisch aufgebaut sein (zumindest bei normalen Wobblern) und man sollte den Körper nicht zu schlank machen, sonst wirkt er wie ein Kiel / Ruder und er ,,wobbelt´´ nicht.
So wars bis jetzt bei mir...
Viel Spass schonmal beim Bauen und Prost Neujahr an alle^^
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute, schaut euch mal  das an!#g


----------



## Domini (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War auch schon in der U.S.A und dort konnte man wirklich alles an den karabiner hängen der bass biss trotzdem


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> D. h. also , das du da so'ne Serviette aufgeklebt hast , ......trägt ja echt nicht auf ?



Ja Dieter. Die oberste Lage einer Serviette oder Schnipsel davon mit dem speziellen Kleber, Tapetenkleister müsste auch gehen, aufkleben und einmal überstreichen. Anschließend normal  mit Epox weiter machen.

Die sind schon etwas älter. Serviettentechnik








			
				Naghul schrieb:
			
		

> @west1: sehr doch sehr gut aus, solltest mehr mit airbrush arbeiten


Sollte ich wohl machen! |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## bafoangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all: vielen Dank nochmal.

@ diemai: Jaaaaaa, das mit dem Versiegeln is so ne Sache.... mal sehen, wird schon gehen, wenn auch recht zeitaufwändig.
Is ja nur der eine, da kann man mal 10std investieren.

Hab ihn nun soweit fertig dass ich ihn versiegeln kann, eben wurde auch das Köderkarussell fertig....

Ah ja, wenn man die Öse mit misst, ist er mit Schwanzflosse genau 50cm lang, also maßig ;-)


----------



## don rhabano (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch fein aus. Nur die weiß/gelben Punkte/Streifen fehlen, aber man erkennt den Hecht auch so .
Ich hätte bei 50(!!!)cm mehr als 2 Drillingsösen verbaut.
Ich denke jedoch das Teil ist ziemlich schwer ,muss ja auch ordentlich Blei rein und kann eh nur schlecht gefischt werden?!

Trotzdem gute Arbeit!

Edit: Die 3. Öse hab ich nisch gesehn .


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Also , Hubert ,..... das ist ja echt saubere Arbeit#6 , auf dem Foto sieht man überhaupt nicht das da irgendwas 'raufgeklebt ist , .......sehr schöne Barsche sind das !

Hatte mir 'mal überlegt , auf (nur)ähnliche Weise , 'n Fleckenmuster zu sprühen , bin aber noch nicht zum Ausprobieren gekommen , ........wollte mit Wasser durchweichte gerissen Papierschnipsel(welcher Art , muß man dann sehen)auf den Wobbler 'raufpappen , der natürlich vorher mit der Grundfarbe gesprüht ist ,...... wenn die Schnipsel dann über Nacht getrocknet sind , müssten sie eigentlich etwas kleben bleiben und man kann 'drüber sprühen ????

Das Entfernen dürfte dann wohl auch kein Problem sein ???

Na ja , nur so'ne Idee im Hinterkopf !


@ bafoangler

.....................es entwickelt sich so langsam , .......viel Glück weiterhin !

@ Domini

Die Laufeigenschaften eines Wobblers hängen von sehr , sehr vielen unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab ,.... das währe zu viel zu schreiben , ........ich empfehle das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin oder das amerikanische Buch(falls du Englisch sprichst) "Crankbait Secrets" von Joe Bucher(kein Basteln , nur Wobblerfischen) , dort wird intensiv auf die physikalischen Gegebenheiten Wobbler betreffend eingegangen .

Ansonsten versuche erstmal , bewährte Modelle nachzubauen , mit der Zeit bekommt man ein Gefühl dafür !

Oder halt auch fleißig die entsprechenden Web-Seiten studieren !

@ Adl3r4ug3

Habe dies Kronkorken-Blinker schon gesehen , aber noch keinen gebaut(jedenfalls nicht solchen) , sollte man wirklich 'mal machen .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano
Danke, danke
Jaja das mit den Punkten...... wenn ich wüsst wie, ich hätt se schon längst drauf.....
Ösen sinds insgesamt 3 Stk, jeweils zu beginn des 2.,3. und 4. Segmentes. Da je nen 5/0er Drilling ran dann sollt das gehen.
Werfen kann man das Teil eh ned mehr, das wiegt ohne Haken und ohne Versiegelung schon 400g+, da wirds dann haarig. 
Also entweder schleppen oder die gute alte "Schleppangel-verboten-Umgehungstaktik", Köder raus, 100m fahren und dann kurbeln.
Ob das allerdings so praxisgerecht ist 
Naja, Monsterköder sind halt meins#6


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler

Ich habe die Flecken immer mit Q-Tips aufgestempelt , allerdings würden die bei deiner Ködergröße wohl zu klein werden und unproportional wirken .

Eventuell könntest du dir ja 'n anderen Stempel bauen , vielleicht aus Schaumstoff o. Ä. ???

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hatte mir 'mal überlegt , auf (nur)ähnliche Weise , 'n Fleckenmuster zu sprühen , bin aber noch nicht zum Ausprobieren gekommen , ........wollte mit Wasser durchweichte gerissen Papierschnipsel(welcher Art , muß man dann sehen)auf den Wobbler 'raufpappen , der natürlich vorher mit der Grundfarbe gesprüht ist ,...... wenn die Schnipsel dann über Nacht getrocknet sind , müssten sie eigentlich etwas kleben bleiben und man kann 'drüber sprühen ????
> 
> Das Entfernen dürfte dann wohl auch kein Problem sein ???



Probiers mal damit. Klick


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , ......die Frage ist jedoch , WIE leicht sich diese Etiketten wieder ablösen lassen ?

Außerdem hab' ich gedacht , mit GERISSENEN Papierschnipseln etwas "verschwommene" Kanten zu erzielen , .........na ja , momentan hab' ich eh' kein Bock auf Spray ,...... meine letzten gesprühten Köder sind fast alle in die Hose gegangen , nach einiger Zeit bekamen sie Risse !

Weiß nicht 'mal genau warum , ich vermute , das ich die Grundierung nicht lange genug hab' trocknen lassen ?

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Amero (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h
@bafo
sieht ja schonmal gut aus dein swimbait 
was willstn damit fangen ? eher was für die wand oder 
nagut ein guter boddenhecht würde sich den schmecken lassen|uhoh:


----------



## bafoangler (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Amero: Naja, wenn's geht wollt ich den schon fischen. Die Hechte packen ja schon ordentlich was weg... Hatte dieses Jahr unter anderem nen 90er auf nen 40cm Gummi, und n Kumpel nen 60er auf nen 33cm Eigenbau-Wobbler.... Und mit nem 150g Jerk hatte ich sogar untermaßige...
Und dieses Jahr solls wieder gezielt auf die dicken Brocken gehen, nachdem es letztes Jahr so gut geklappt hat: 108cm und 123cm, beide auf Monster ;-)
Müsstest mal die Jerks sehen die grade im Keller trocknen..... Mal sehen wie die laufen, bin da guter Dinge.


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-piekser:
kannst du mir sagen wie lange es dauert wenn ich mir klebeaugen aus amerika bestelle?
danke!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Adl3r4ug3
> 
> Habe dies Kronkorken-Blinker schon gesehen , aber noch keinen gebaut(jedenfalls nicht solchen) , sollte man wirklich 'mal machen .



Ich finde diese Teile echt super!
Aber ob auf die Dinger auch Barsche bei uns im Rhein beißen ist fraglich. Ich vielleicht eher was für kleine Forellen...naja ich baue auf jeden Fall mal ein oder zwei und versuche die Dinger mal...:g


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kleine Winterspinnerei: ein Ghost aus Klarplastik. Die Bilder hier noch vor dem Verputzen. Mit der Kamera siehts etwas milchig aus, in natura ists fast glasklar, bis auf die Nahtstellen.

Einmal vor der weissen wand, einmal im fenster gegen die sonne


heute morgen hab ich meine kleinen lieblinge getestet, in der regentonne, nachdem ich das eis rausgenommen habe. aus der hand gefallen, auf die thermoplastikschufel bei -3°, knack.:v


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl: Der sieht ja toll aus. Aus was für nem Plastik ist der hergestellt? Ist der gegossen?


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @Mordskerl: Der sieht ja toll aus. Aus was für nem Plastik ist der hergestellt? Ist der gegossen?



das ist dieselbe form und presse wie der bunte, den ich die tage reingestellt habe.

das material ist 2 mm stark, hab ich aus dem abfall der firma, in der ich arbeite. wohl irgendein thermoplastik, bei tiefen temperaturen sehr schlagempfindlich, wie ich schmerzhaft lernen musste

mit dem makrolon, aus dem ich sonst die schaufeln mache, bin ich auf der presse nicht weit gekommen, wird nicht recht weich.


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Schade , .......Härtetest nicht bestanden !

Makrolon ist ja glaub' ich dasselbe wie Lexan , ........auf "Tackleunderground" hat ein schlauer Kopf aus Australien 'mal ein Tutorial reingestellt , wie er gewölbte Tauchschaufeln aus Lexan-Platten herstellt .

Er hat dazu irgendwie so'ne Klammer mit zwei halbrunden Backen aus Rohrstücken konstruiert , wo die Lexan-Schaufeln zum Biegen eingespannt werden !

Der Knackpunkt der Geschichte ist , das das Material zuerst in heißem Salatöl erhitzt werden muß , damit es plastisch wird , .........wenn ich mich recht entsinne , war das bei weit über 100° C !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wozu müssen die gewölbt sein? Die Wölbung hat doch keinen Einfluß auf die Laufeigenschaft, oder?


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Tauchschaufeln müssen natürlich nicht gewölbt sein , ........allerdings verändern sich dadurch sicherlich die Laufeigenschaften , wenn man gewölbte Schaufeln anstelle von flachen montiert .

Ich denke , das die Köder dann nicht soweit seitlich ausschlagen , weil eine gewölbte Lippe sie schneller wieder "in die Spur" drückt , daher auch mit einer höheren Frequenz laufen .

Schau dir 'mal finnische Wobbler an(z. B. "Grossari" oder "Jesse"), die haben diese typischen sogenannten "Sattel-Lippen"  , .......die sind dort sehr verbreitet , auch bei Bastlern !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das wäre nur der Fall wenn sie genau in der Mitte ein Loch hätten. Ich denke das die Wölbung keinen Einfluß auf die Laufeigenschaft hat. Die Lauffrequenz kann man aber mit der Größe und Form der Schaufel manipulieren.
Die Köderhersteller lasse sich so einiges einfallen um den Verkau zu fördern oder es schwierig zu machen sie zu reproduzieren, nicht alles davon verbessert auch den Kunstköder.


----------



## weberei (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

frohes Neues an alle!!!  #g

Klasse Wobbler / Jerks habt ihr in den letzten Tagen reingestellt!
Top!
Auf ein erfolgreiches und kreatives Jahr 2010.

#h


----------



## Bondex (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

welcome back


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab heute mal ein wenig mit dem Luftpinsel geübt!







Kann man es anschauen?


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: luftpinsel ist gut
der ist schön geworden. ich glaube da tauscht einer sein borstenpinsel gegen ein luftpinsel aus |supergri

jetzt noch kiemendeckel ausrarbeiten, ein paar schönere augen und dann sieht der richtig klasse aus.

wenn ich dir ein tipp geben darf. versuch mal bei den nächsten brustflossen, die farbe drinne zu lassen und einfach ein wenig dunklere farbe beizumischen (z.b. schwarz). mit der neuen farbe sprühst du ganz vorsichtig nur die flossenwurzel, das sieht dann etwas harmonischer aus. und wenns nicht gerade gewollt ist, würde ich bei den brustflossen nur mit deckenden farben arbeiten, so das man kein alu drunter sieht.

sonst weiter so :m


----------



## not_high (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Ergebinsse können sich echt sehen lassen, alle Achtung.

Aber lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand??

Natürlich ist es ein Unikat aber so wie die aussehen seid ihr doch bestimmt 2-3 Stunden an einen Wobbler am basteln....


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Naghul:m

Die Vorlage zu dem hab ich auf einer bekannten Wobblerbauseite gefunden! :m#6 

Dann werde ich beim nächsten mal die Kiemendeckel rausschnitzen und den Brustflossenansatz etwas dunkler gestalten.
Ja die Augen, |kopfkrat da müsste ich mir mal ein paar Klebeaugen kaufen. :q


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: http://stores.ebay.com/BogBaits__W0QQ_fsubZ370484011

Ich hab meine Augen damals dort bestellt. Es war der günstigste. Die genaue Versanddauer kann ich nicht mehr sagen. War aber positiv überrascht (mein 1. USA-Kauf) und meine es wären 14 bis 17 Tage gewesen.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.........wieder ein sehr schönes Teil , Hubert :m!

@ not_high

.........lohnt sich das Leben an sich ?


Meine Frau und ich habe fast alle unserer besten Fische auf Eigenbau gefangen(z. B. Hecht 1,17m , 1,02 m und 1,01m auf Eigenbau-Wobbler und Spinner,... Zander bis 96 cm und einige Barsche 40 cm bis 47 cm auf Eigenbau-Zocker , Spinner und Blinker ,..... Aal 1,06 m mit Eigenbau-Weitwurfpose) ! 

Wir Köderbauer sind in der Lage , unsere Spinnköder(und damit meine ich nicht nur Wobbler)genau nach den Erfordernissen und Gegebenheiten an den jeweiligen Gewässern herzustellen , ..... oder auch 'mal außergewöhnliche Designs auszutesten ,....... damit sind wir den Benutzern von kommerziellen Ködern meistens immer um eine Hecht-Länge vorraus#6 !

Und denkst du , das die Köder aus'm Laden so vom Himmel gefallen sind|kopfkrat;+ ?
Viele der heutzutage weltbekannten Raubfischköder sind zuerst irgendwann mal in der Bastelwerkstatt eines begeisterten Anglers "auf die Welt gekommen|kopfkrat#6 !"

....na ja , ....aber wem das zuviel Aufwand ist .......|kopfkrat#c!

@ Bondex

"..........manche sind rund , andere sind eckig . 

Manche haben eine Spitze in der Mitte und manche haben eine spezielle gewölbte Form . 

Wiederrum andere Wobbler haben eine mehr dreieckige Lippe . 

Alle diese Lippen-Formen haben Einfluß auf das Laufverhalten eines Wobblers , genauso wie auf seine Fähigkeit , durch den Gewässerboden zu pflügen oder von Hindernissen abzuprallen" .

(frei übersetzt aus "Crankbait Secrets" von Joe Bucher) .

"Die Wölbung der Schaufel stabilisiert den Lauf und steigert die Frequenz(schnellere und kürzere Bewegungen).

Da die Schaufel einen besseren "Halt" im Wasser bekommt , wird auch der Tiefgang etwas gesteigert .

Seien Sie vorsichtig bei der Wölbung-eine zu starke Wölbung widerspricht dem Ziel".

(zitiert aus "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin) .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## not_high (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,


Du hast recht wenn es um Sonderbauten oder Sondergrößen gaht.

Ich stand nur im Angelladen vor einer RIESEN Wand mit Kunstködern und die sahen auch sehr schick aus.

Allderdings hatte ich auch schon mal überlegt mir einen "großen" Wobbler selber zu machen denn sowas gibt es nicht im Angelladen.
Groß ist bei mir ein ca 30cm Wobbler mit 3oder 4 Teilen


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> welcome back



Danke 

@west1:

Sieht echt klasse aus! Ich denke auf Dauer solltest du den "Borstenpinsel" an den Nagel hängen und den "Luftpinsel" auspacken :vik:
Ich würde ja auch gerne Airbrushen, aber für mich ist das 
1) zu teuer und 
2) kann ich hier nirgendwo sprühen, da der Nebel sich überall absetzt. Habe hier im (Mehrfamilien-)haus leider nur einen Gemeinschaftskeller, da wäre schnell alles voll mit dem Sprühnebel 

Naja was solls. Auch mit "Borstenpinseln"  kann man sehr schöne Ergebnisse erzielen wie ich finde. 

weberei


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bulettenbär: genau dort habe ich auch bestellt und wie gesagt bin ein ungeduldiger mensch :q

@weberei: weis nicht wer dir das märchen erzählt hat das sich gewaltige farbnebel beim sprühen absetzt. also bei mir setzt sich nichts ab und meine umgebung ist so wie vor einem jahr


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ not_high

Bei großen Wobblern lohnt sich der Eigenbau sogar noch mehr , da die Teile beim Händler locker mit 20€ bis 30€ pro Stück zu Buche schlagen , .......nach dem Bau von 5 bis 10 Wobblern haben sich die Kosten für Material und Werkzeug ja schon armortisiert , ........dabei hat man ja auch noch verschiedene Optionen die Kosten betreffend !

                                 viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai schu mal hast nen pn


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! :m



not_high schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Du hast recht wenn es um Sonderbauten oder Sondergrößen gaht.


Nein, außerdem macht es Spaß sich die Köder selber zu bauen, egal ob groß oder klein! 
Den Rest hat Diemai schon dazu gesagt. #6

Bei mir waren es einige hundert Hechte, gefangen auf Eigenbauköder in den letzten ca. 30 Jahren.


----------



## bafoangler (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Danke für den Tipp. Hat aber so prima leider nicht funktioniert, das Ergebnis war, sagen wir mal, unzureichend.... Lag wohl an dem "Stempel"....

Habs aber dennoch hinbekommen:


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht gut aus, der Hecht!#6

Jetzt noch ein Video vom Lauftest und die Sache wäre perfekt!


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler: sieht echt klasse aus!!! #6 Hoffentlich findest du noch die ideale Einsatzweise. Wäre ja schade, wenn er nicht verwendbar wäre 

@ Naghul: ich habe auch Farbe in Sprühdosen und wenn ich damit gesprüht habe, hatte ich anschließend in näherer Umgebung überall Farbnebel auf dem Boden und so. Kann ja sein, dass es bei Airbrush anders ist, dennoch werde ich mir sowas nicht zulegen, da es eben zu teuer ist und ich auch gut mit den Pinseln auskomme 

weberei


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: muss man ja auch nicht zwangsläufig mit airbrush arbeiten, es geht ja auch mit pinsel wie man sieht


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler

Tut mir leid , das es nicht hingehauen hat , ......aber so mit der Aluschablone ist es ja auch schön geworden !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin leute , Frohes Neues  
seit langem bin ich auch mal wider im AB  da bei meim Pc die grafikkarte durchgebrannt is #q
 Super wobbs die ihr da gebaut habt  ich werde mich auch  wider ans basteln machen  bloß leider ist das nicht so leicht  wegen meinem kleinen angelunfall ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> [...]da bei meim Pc die grafikkarte durchgebrannt is #q[...]



Jaja, da hat wohl jemand seine Graka übertaktet und sich keine Gedanken über die daher verkürzte Lebensdauer gemacht...

Nee mal Spass bei Seite. Wirklich tolle Werke sind hier mal wieder zu bestaunen. Vor allem der Hecht sieht super aus! Auch die anderen Wobbler gefallen mir gut.

Zum Thema Airbrush: Wir hatten dieses Thema (Airbrush vs. Pinsel) ja schon ausführlichts im alten Thema diskutiert und Vor- und Nachteile jeder Technik dargelegt.
Ich muss echt sagen, jedes Mal wenn ich einen guten Airbrushwobbler sehe, ärgert es mich auf der einen Seite, dass ich selber kein Airbrush-Set habe und mir auch keines kaufen werde. Auf der anderen Seite freut es mich immer wieder, wie andere Leute mit Pinsel und einfachsten Mitteln super Ergebnisse hinbekommen. Ich glaube auch, dass ich meine Wobbler mit dem Pinsel ganz gut hinbekomme, ohne jetzt im Eigenlob zu versinken.
Aber seien wir doch mal ehrlich, ein Airbrushwobbler fängt nicht besser, als ein mit Pinsel bemalter mit gleichem Dekor. Wer das beweisen kann, nur zu. Aber es ist nun mal so.

Airbrushwobbler sind eben für das *menschliche* Auge meinetwegen etwas schöner, als ihre mit Pinsel bemalten Pendants, aber den Fischen ist es schnuppe, ob das Dinges mit Luftpinsel, oder Borstenpinsel bemalt wurde.

Das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.
Wobei: Ihr Airbrush-Leute, macht weiter so. Mir gefallen eure Wobbler! Wenn sie dann noch den Fischen gefallen, ist doch gut...


----------



## Hannes94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adlerauge : Sehe ich genauso ..., also das mit dem airbrush ^^ 





> Jaja, da hat wohl jemand seine Graka übertaktet und sich keine Gedanken über die daher verkürzte Lebensdauer gemacht...


Hehe klaa, kann sein das das von den  ganzen HD sachen kommt  Joke^^

Hier ist auch einer meiner ersten Airbrush versuche |rolleyesich finde  der ist recht gut geworden  ^^ leider noch ohne epoxy .​


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94


Feines Teil ,...... ist hübsch geworden#6 !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi, hannes94: hatte dich schon etwas vermisst :q
schönes teil geworden. nach dem epoxyren strahlt das teil erst richtig #6


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier einer meiner letzten köder vom letzten jahr. ich habe mal neue farben getestet und mal ein köder nur mit lasierenden farben hergestellt. leider kann man das auf dem bild nur erahnen, aber das teil sihet aus wie ein gelutschter bonbon. eine unglaubliche tiefenwirkung. leider haben lasierende farben ein nachteil, man kann keine schönheitsfehler kaschieren |supergri


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes, schöner Wobbler, sieht gut aus! #6

Naghul deiner natürlich auch! #6

Hier noch einer von heute, wurde gerade fertig.
Heute morgen gebaut, zweimal mit Epox grundiert und  nachmittags durch den See gezogen. 

Abachiholz, Länge 16cm






Achja, Klebeaugen hab ich auch noch ein paar gefunden! #6 |supergri


----------



## Hannes94 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die netten worte 
 Naghul deine wobbs sind echt der knaller!  kannst du mir ein paar tipps mit dem airbrush geben ? z.b. wie du den kopf  lackierst? arbeitest du von hell nach dunkel  mit den farben ?
 West1 :  Schik Schik  tolle farbgebung^^viel erfolg damit .

Weiß jemand  wie sich eine eckige schaufel auf den lauf auswirkt , bei der köderform  bei meim barsch-dekor wobbler? ich nehme an der flankt dann ehnlich wie ein grandma wobbler oder ? 
 Mfg Hannes


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Also , ...ich benutze nicht so gerne eckige Schaufeln(du meinst doch sicherlich diese Trapez-förmigen , die unten breiter sind als weiter oben Richtung Körper?) .

Das muß nicht zwangsläufig auf alle Modelle und/oder  Schaufel/Schnurösen-Konfigurationen gelten , ich habe aber ein, zwei Mal gehabt , das der Wobbler mit so'ner Schaufel nicht gut lief ,.... kaum wobbelte , sondern nur gerade abtauchte ,.......nach nachträglichem Verrunden der Schaufelspitze jedoch ohne Probleme lief .

Wenn schon eckig , dann dreieckig , ........hab' ich nie Ärger mit gehabt , dies Schaufelform soll auch am Besten bei Hindernissberührungen sein .


@ west1 , @ Naghul

Kann vor eurer Produktivität nur den Hut ziehen #6! 

Sehr schöne Wobbler sind das wieder geworden , sehr schöne Farben#6#6:vik::vik: !

Ich aste immer noch mit meinen 11 Swimbaits herum , habe heute die 1. Basisfarbschicht aufgepinselt ,..... ein bis zwei weitere Schichten muß ich noch 'draufmachen , damit alles schön deckt , ....und dann geht's an die Feinarbeit !

Während die Farben getrocknet sind , habe ich 'mal nur so aus Bock(inspiriert durch einen Thread auf "tackleunderground") angefangen , aus Kiefernlatten Wobbler zu schnitzen , einfach so , .....ohne Skizze auf Papier ,...... nur mit Bleistift , Teppichmesser , Schmirgelpapier und Holzkitt .

Habe ich seit meiner Anfängerzeit nicht mehr gemacht :q!

Für die Schlitze und Bohrungen kam ich natürlich um meine Hobbyfräsmaschine nicht herum , ...das bisjetzt noch nicht abgetrennte Leistenende war beim Einspannen in den Maschinenschraubstock sehr , sehr hilfreich !

Hab' mittlererweile schon 'nen dritten Wobbler roh vorgeschnitzt , ....hat irgendwie Suchtpotenzial , ........ aber das Bemalen der Swimbaits geht erstmal vor !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen gut aus Dieter! #6
Bin schon ganz gespannt wie die fertig aussehen, auf deine Swimbaits natürlich auch!


----------



## Naghul (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west1: sehr schönes teil. mit den klebeaugen wertest du den wobbler um 50% auf :q

@hannes94: hmm das ist natürlich sehr schwer zu erklären . am besten geht es natürlich wenn man es zeigen kann. glaube müssen mal ein basteltreffen machen 
muss mal sehen. evtl mache ich auch mal im bezug auf airbrush ein filmchen. scheinen doch sehr viele fragen zu geben. ich bin natürlich nicht der airbrushpapst. im grunde bin ich auch nur anfänger, aber wenn ich andere helfen kann, mach ich das natürlich gerne.

@diemai: die sehen echt gut aus, bin mal gespannt, wie die fertigen werden. mein swimbait nimmt gestalt an


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne Wobbler! (@ west1, Naghul und Hannes94)!!!

@ diemai:
Klasse Körperformen. Gefallen mir sehr gut. 
#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Siet den Feirtagen bin ich mehr oder weniger dabei einen Hecht-Swimbait zu bauen. Es ist doch recht aufwändig, aber nun ist er perfekt ausgebleit, so dass er waagerecht und sehr langsam sinkt.

Ein paar Arbeitsschritte und der Kontakt mit dem Luftpinsel fehlen noch, dann sollte er in ein paar Tagen fertig sein.

27cm ca. 180g


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank , Leute ,... habe vorhin gerade die Rassel für den geteilten Rohling gebaut , als ich mit der zweiten Farbschicht bei den Swimbaits durch war ! 


@ Pike-Piekser

Sehr realistische Form #6, schön geschnitzt#6, .......was ist denn das für'n Holz ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all: Sehr schöne Arbeiten!

Ich weiß es wurde schon paar mal gepostet, aber bevor ich wieder 1std suche, kann mir jemand 2,3 Tipps beim Einharzen geben?

Hab mir nun doch Epoxy besorgt, weil es eben viel klarer aushärtet als das Polyesterharz.

Das Köderkarussell ist auch fertig, hoffe mit 3 U/min komme ich hin.

Jetzt die Frage(n): Wie viele Schichten tragt ihr auf? Wie lange wartet ihr zwischen den Schichten? Und wieviel Harz tragt ihr jeweils auf? Bis es anfängt zu tropfen oder bis alles mal mit dem Pinsel in Berührung kam?

Danke schonmal 

Frohes Schaffen


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke. Das ist Akazie. Versieglt mit zwei Schichten verdünntem (Isopropanol 99,5%) Behnke 601.
Als top coat kommt wahrscheinlich Envirotex oder C&W Lure Epoxy drauf.
Beim top coat dürfen es schon bis zu 5 Schichten sein. 3Umin reichen , etwas schneller stört auch nicht.


----------



## Bondex (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klasse Teile habt ihr da wieder zusammengezimmert, alle Achtung!
Ich selber arbeite derzeit noch an einer neuen Serie für 2010 

@Diemai
nein, ich meinte eigentlich mehr die Wölbung in der Schaufel. Da der Wasserdruck ja von vorne kommt und nicht durch ein Loch entweichen kann staut sich das Wasser lediglichlich vor der Schaufel, genau wie bei einer platten Schaufel, rein theoretisch jedenfalls. Wäre die Schaufel durchlässig könnte sich vielleicht den Lauf zentrieren. Ich konnte jedenfalls keine Unterschiede zwischen flacher und gewölbter Schaufel feststellen was die Laufeigenschaften betrifft.

@Nagul
Wobblerbautreffen hatte ich schon einige Male angeregt. Die meisten hier sind allerdings leider nicht sonderlich interessiert daran oder würden größere Strecken nicht zurücklegen wollen. Haste Werkstatt und genügend Platz für Übernachtungen? Ich wäre schon dabei


----------



## stefano89 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Durch die konkave Form entstehen aber andere Verwirbelungen, bei denen sich auch die Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wassers verändert. Somit könnte sich das auch auf den Lauf des Wobblers auswirken. So denk ich mir das mal.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Hannes94 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dimai : Danke für den Tipp!  ich hatte ein ehlliches Problem bei einem Wobbler  , es sollte ein flach laufender  werden , bloß ich habe die schaufel etwas zu breit gemacht sodass er wie ein  Spinner rotierte aber nach ein bisschen mehhr Blei und einer Schaufelkorektur lief er auch ganz passabel . 

  Echt tolle Rohlinge !#6#6 besonders der schlanke gefällt mir 
Naghul: Gute Idee mit dem treffen, ..... bloß ich wüssste nicht wie ich da hin kommen sollte . 
Ein kleiner Clip wäre echt cool |supergri

Pike-Piekser: Der sieht echt  Genial aus  , wie hast du den die Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Teilen gemacht ;+


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler:

kannst du vielleicht mal ein Bild von deinem Köderkarussell reinstellen?
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie du deins gebaut hast. 

Danke schonmal 
|wavey:


----------



## catfish 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute hab da mal ne frage!!???wenn ich nen zweiteiligen wobbler baue, muss ich beide teile bebleien oder langt es wenn ich den nur vorderen teil bebleie???wie macht ihr das!!bitte helft mir !danke im voraus


----------



## stefano89 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Würde beide Teile in Richtung Mitte bebleien, ansonsten steht er dir senkrecht im Wasser, wenn du nur ein Teil bebleist. Kommt narürlich auch drauf an, wie groß die Teile sind. Ich geh einfach mal von in etwa gleichgroßen aus. Auf alle Fälle solltest du darauf achten, dass die Verbindung der Teile auch was aushält. Durchgehende Drahtachse ist zwar ne super heikle Friemelarbeit, aber sicher. Andere Verbindungen NUR bei Hartholz verwenden. Bei Fertigstellung einfach mal den Zugtest mit den Händen machen, besser er geht jetzt in die Knie, als wenn ein Fisch dranhängt und dann dra vergeht.
Gruß Steffen
Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser
Schöner Hecht, den du da baust! #6

Mein heutiges Bauergebnis.

Abachiforelle. Schwimmend, Länge 17 cm







Naja, war halt mal ein Versuch.


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Bachforelle! Das war früher mal mein Lieblingsdekor für Hechte, allerdings als Gummifisch...die waren saufängig!


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

sieht echt klasse aus! Die Klebeaugen werten das Ganze nochmal auf. Die machen echt was her. Versuch: geglückt :m


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Köder werden hier ja immer besser#6


----------



## tom95 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
Ich wollt auchmal vielleicht mal 1,2 kleine Wobbler bauen.
Kann jemand vielleicht mal schreiben was man unbedingt bräuchte um es mal auszuprobieren.
Ich will schließlich nicht airbrush, 10l exopyd,... kaufen um dann zu merken, dass es mir garkeinen Spass macht welche zu bauen.
wäre echt nett

gruß peterfreak


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@peterfreak3: Hey, wenn du 10 verschiedene Leute fragst, was du alles zum Bau von Wobbler benötigst, dann bekommst du 10 total verschiedene Antworten.
Das Grundmaterial ist jedoch immer das Gleiche, oder zu mindest sehr ähnlich.

Schau mal hier: Klick

Epoxid kann ich dir das von Bootsservice Behnke empfehlen.
Als Baumaterial würde ich Balsa oder Styrodur zum probieren am Anfang nehmen, da es sehr leicht zu bearbeiten ist und man keine groben Feilen oder Sägen braucht. Da kommt man mit Schmirgelpaper und nem Taschenmesser, besser noch nem Cutter(bastel-)messer völlig aus.
Farben kannst Arcylfarben und Pinsel nehmen.
Aber wenn du dir den obigen Blog mal anschaust, werden dir viele Fragen schon beantwortet.
Falls noch welche kommen, entwerder hier reinstellen oder auch gerne PN an mich.
Reinstellen ist wohl besser, dann profitieren alle davon.


----------



## tom95 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke! werd ich wohl erstmal leseen|rolleyes


----------



## Naghul (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: schon deutlich besser. saubere arbeit. sehen richtig schick aus :m

so hier ist mein letzter köder aus dem jahr 2009. wollte schon immer eine meeresfisch basteln


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klasse!
Besonders mit den Flossen! 
Saubere Arbeit.
Daumen hoch.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Tolles Teil, soll das ne Meeresäsche sein?

Du bekommst das immer so toll mit dem Herausarbeiten des Kopfes hin. Da habe ich immer ein bisschen Probleme mit dem Bekleben und Lack drauf machen, denn meistens sieht man von den Vertiefungen nach dem Bekleben mit Aluklebenand schon nichts mehr. Aber noch tiefer kann ich es auch nicht machen, denn sonst wird der Wobbler zu dünn. Liegt vielleicht auch darann, dass meine Wobbler nur etwa 1cm dick sind und nur 6cm lang in der Regel...;+


----------



## Naghul (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja 1 cm ist schon recht dünn. meine vertiefungen sind ca. 2-3mm. ich beklebe zuerst die seiten bis zu den ersten vertiefungen vom kiemenbogen. dann mache ich jede seite des kopf und die überlappung ist genau in der vertiefung vom kiemenbogen. so sieht man dann nichts mehr.


----------



## Bondex (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Holzfisch. Hast Du den schonmal durch den Kanal gezogen und den Lauf getestet? Das ist ein Hering oder eine Makrele ohne Streifen?

Ritzt du die Alufolie vor dem Aufkleben oder danach ein?
Woraus hast Du die Flossen geschnitzt?

@Adlerauge
Superlink! Jetzt kenne ich endlich das Geheimnis woher Du Dein umfangreiches Wissen und die geniale Bauweise für hochwertige Lures her hast


----------



## Naghul (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex:
ich habe ihn getestet ja und er ist super twitchbait geworden, obwohl er als wobbler gedacht war. doch etwas zu viel blei reingesetzt |rolleyes
und du hast recht, es soll ein hering imitieren. leider ist der rücken tick zu dunkel geworden.
nein ich habe zuerst beklebt und dann angeritzt, weil sonst du struktier sich verschiebt oder man es wieder rausstreicht beim bekleben.

die flossen sind aus schweineborsten |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @Adlerauge
> Superlink! Jetzt kenne ich endlich das Geheimnis woher Du Dein umfangreiches Wissen und die geniale Bauweise für hochwertige Lures her hast



Danke danke.:g
Joa, der Link ist echt super. Da habe ich schon _vieeeeeel _gelesen und geschaut. 
Aber von wem der jetzt genau ist, kann ich _dir _leider nicht sagen. Ist von irgend so einem Wobblerbauprofi.
Der ist voll nett. Der hat mir auch schon mal eigens kreirte Augen geschickt, die man super ausdrucken und ausschneiden kann, um sie anschließend auf den Wobbler zu kleben.
Aber mir fällt gerade leider nicht ein, wie dieser Boardi heißt...anscheinend soll er auch hier im Thema aktiv sein...sein Name fängt glaube ich mit "B" an und hört mit irgendwas auf, dass sich wie "ondex" anhört. Bin mir aber nicht sicher...#d

:vik:


----------



## grazy04 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @west1: schon deutlich besser. saubere arbeit. sehen richtig schick aus :m
> 
> so hier ist mein letzter köder aus dem jahr 2009. wollte schon immer eine meeresfisch basteln




Hammer, hat wer seinen Beruf verfehlt? Der sieht ja mal richtig klasse aus !!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht gut aus @ Naghul

Ich verwende lieber Borsten von Kunsthaarpinseln. Die lassen sich auch sehr gut mit wasserfesten Stiften verzieren und sind beständiger gegen Verwitterung.


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo alle miteinander
Habe mich auch entschlossen ein paar Wobbler im Eigenbau anzufertigen.
Hab zwei Rohlinge soweit in Form gebracht, und wollt mal wissen was ihr von denen haltet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt war ick zu schnell


----------



## Naghul (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-piekser: war der erste versuch mit borsten |supergri den pinsel hatte ich rumfliegen und wusste das es keine kunststoffborsten hat.

@berlinerstar: die formen sehen doch schon mal gut aus. was ist das für ein holz? sieht aus wie fichte oder so !?! mit nadelhölzern musst du aufpassen, das die nicht reissen. aber fürs erste schon ganz ordentlich :m


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! :m

Naghul, dein Hering sieht Super aus! #6

Pike-Piekser  wo bekommt man das C&W Lure Epoxy und wie lang
braucht das bis es nicht mehr verläuft?


----------



## stefano89 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So Leute, jetzt gibts auch mal was von mir zu begutachten, hoffe sie gefallen euch. Epoxyd fehlt leider noch.
Der Jerk ist um die 18cm lang, der Realbait 12 glaub ich. Die ,,Saubande´´ dürfte 9cm haben, davon ist einer ein Jerk (Mitte) und einer bekommt noch nen Propeller (rechts).
Der große ,,Wobbler ohne Schaufel´´ ist auch knappe 18cm (den aufm 4. Bild mein ich).
Lauftest haben die kleinen schon bestanden, und der Realbait läuft hammermegasupergeil:vik:...hät ich selbst nicht gedacht.
Viele Grüße...Steffen


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Stefan
geile Dinger!

@Nagul
Woras sind die Heringsflossen?
Übrigens finde ich den von der Färbung schon ok, allerdings ist er etwas zu dünn für einen Hering?
@Auge
Geiler Kommentar


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bachforelle , ...Hering , .....Realbait , .......Saubande , .....mannomann , ......was habt ihr hier wieder für absolut geile Kreationen gepostet , ......da kann man ja direkt neidisch werden#c !

@ stefan89

Bei dem Thumbnail-Foto von dem Realbait hab ich erst gedacht , das da ein frisch geschlachteter Fisch im Schnee liegt , ...erst bei Vergrößerung sieht man , das es ein Köder ist , ......sehr geil gemacht#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar:

schöne Formen! Gut gemacht, guter Einstieg!

@stefano89:

geile Köder! Sehen echt super schön aus!
Und was diemai sagte mit dem Thumbnail, stimmt wirklich. Mir ging es auch so


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Pike-Piekser  wo bekommt man das C&W Lure Epoxy und wie lang
> braucht das bis es nicht mehr verläuft?




guck mal hier... http://www.wolfcreeklures.com/produktion.php

Anders ist nen netter Typ und kann sehr gut englisch.

Standzeit ist dem Behnke ähnlich, die Oberflächengüte ist aber um ein vielfaches besser.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!:m



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Anders ist nen netter Typ und kann sehr gut englisch.



Ich auch kann aber leider nur sehr wenig englisch!
|kopfkrat Am besten kann ich badisch.

Wie ist das Envirotex von Lureparts?

Ich such was schnelleres. 
Mit 5 Minuten Epoyx komm ich bei meinen kleineren Wobbs oder mehrteiligen ganz gut hin, bei größeren kanns ein wenig eng werden.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke!:m
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 versuchs doch mal mit badisch, das ist dem Schwedischen vom Klang recht ähnlich

Etex ist dünnflüssiger, bildet aber eine harte und hochglänzende Oberfläches aus.

Wenn du das 5min Epoxy kalt stellst (unter 4°C) bindet es langsamer ab und wird zum 10min Epoxy.


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pike-Piekser
_Wenn du das 5min Epoxy kalt stellst (unter 4°C) bindet es langsamer ab und wird zum 10min Epoxy. _

#6

Solche Tipps sind doch Gold wert


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Wenn du das 5min Epoxy kalt stellst (unter 4°C) bindet es langsamer ab und wird zum 10min Epoxy.



Nur, wenns zu kalt ist verläuft die Soße nicht richtig. 



			
				Bobster schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Tipps sind doch Gold wert


War nix mit gutem Tipp. :q
Zum kleben vielleicht aber nicht zur Oberflächenbeschichtung!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

du kannst es mit ein paar Tropfen Isopropanol verdünnen, dann ist es auch wieder fließfähig#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Am besten kann ich badisch.



:k

:l

|rotwerden...Ich auch...|stolz:




Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> versuchs doch mal mit badisch, das ist dem Schwedischen vom Klang recht ähnlich



Sag mal?!?! - Du wagst es, dich gegen zwei Badner hier aufzulehnen?


----------



## Bobster (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Salamitaktik :q


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Sag mal?!?! - Du wagst es, dich gegen zwei Badner hier aufzulehnen?




Spricht doch nix dagegen  Ihr seid zwar ein ganz netter Meschenschlag, aber man versteht euch "net":q

So nun B2T


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> |rotwerden...Ich auch...|stolz:



Sa blos, bisch du au ä Badner?! #6 



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> du kannst es mit ein paar Tropfen Isopropanol verdünnen, dann ist es auch wieder fließfähig#6


Ich probiers jetzt einfach mal an einem älteren Modell mit meinem Pinselreiniger, Aceton.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sa blos, bisch du au ä Badner?! #6



Jop, kloar. I kum ja us em Schwarzwoald. Abor wenn mir so waider moche, donn verschdoat de Pike-Piekser goar nix meh:q.


----------



## Naghul (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-piekser:
was kostet das 2 l gebinde? keine lust den umrechnungsfaktor jetzt rauszusuchen. evtl weist du es ja. und wie lange dauert es bis die liefern und welche zahlungsmöglichkeiten hat man bei dem menschen?
danke für die antworten


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @pike-piekser:
> was kostet das 2 l gebinde? keine lust den umrechnungsfaktor jetzt rauszusuchen. evtl weist du es ja. und wie lange dauert es bis die liefern und welche zahlungsmöglichkeiten hat man bei dem menschen?
> danke für die antworten



Und wenn wir gerade dabei sind, kannst du für mich auch gleich mit bestellen. Danke!#6|supergri

Adlerauge, bei deinem Dialekt ist schon ein wenig schwäbisch dabei. Bei mir gehts mehr Richtung Elsass (Bas Rhin)!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne, ihr beiden Badener, da setzt es als Preuße aus

Grob gesagt ist der Umrechnungsfaktor 1:10. Er zieht gerade in eine neue Werkstatt, daher kann ich dir keine Angaben zur Lieferzeit machen. In der Regel geht das aber fix. Money order (internat. Überweisung) oder PayPal hatte er mal angeboten.. Bisher sind mir 4 schwedische Köderbauer bekannt die nur noch mit dem Zeug arbeiten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Adlerauge, bei deinem Dialekt ist schon ein wenig schwäbisch dabei. Bei mir gehts mehr Richtung Elsass (Bas Rhin)!



Du bist echt gut!
Ich wohne in der Nähe von der "Schwäbischen Grenze". Da vermischt sich das wirklich schon ein bisschen. Hast echt gut rausgehört, was sich in meinem Dialekt so alles tümmelt...


----------



## bafoangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja heidenei, do fühl' i mi glei wie daheim.... :vik:

Ned vergesse, Schwobe schaffe un Badner denke#6
"In Slippinge beim Seepumpwerk,
da pumpt mans Wasser raus,
wir Badner seichet fleißig nei,
die Schwobe saufets aus...."

Sorry, den Patriotismus brauchen wir an der innerdeutschen badisch/schwäbischen Grenze 

Zum Thema: 

Weberei bat mich um nen Bild vom Köderkarussell, in meinem Fall vom Monsterkarussell.... ;-)

Zum 50er Hechtlein drehen sich grade zwei 24er Jerks mit.
Falls jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat wär ich dankbar, Funktion bisher is aber echt okay.

Greez


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen gut aus! #6

Mit was hesch di i pinselt?

Für Preußen! Mit was hast du die eingepinselt!|supergri


----------



## weberei (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler:

Danke für die Bilder!
Ich glaube ich habe schon die ideale Weise gefunden, wie ich meins mache, konnte gestern Abend nicht einschlafen, da fiel es mir ein. Danke trotzdem! Hast nicht zuviel versprochen mit der Aussage "Monsterkarussell". Stelle dann bald auch mal ein Bild rein wenn ich damit fertig bin, ich glaube das wird für mich die Beste Lösung sein. Der Motor sollte bald ankommen, dann mache ich Bilder.

@ ihr Badner:

ich verstehe euch und das obwohl ich komplett Hochdeutsch aufgewachsen bin  Ich war aber schon immer ein Fremdsprachentalent :vik: Naja wenn ihr redet, würde das ganze aber schon wieder anders aussehen  So kann man das ja in Ruhe durchlesen und drüber nachdenken, beim Zuhören eher nicht 

weberei


----------



## bafoangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Also zum Versiegeln mit Epoxy (Epox 4305), lackiert mit ganz normalen Spraydosen. Mit dem Epoxy bin ich aber nicht so zufrieden, könnte ne bessere Oberfläche geben und weniger Luftblasen....

Also an diesem Lure-Epoxy wär ich auch interessiert.....|bla:


----------



## bafoangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

Jaja, will dich mal sehen wenn in Offenburg von nem netten Mann in Grün angesprochen wirst: 
"Hesch de Üüswiis debii?"
--> Können Sie sich bitte ausweisen?

Wenn ich mit meiner Oma telefoniere muss ich auch alle 2 Sätze nachfragen was genau dass se eigentlich will ;-)

Der geilste Plusquamperfekt (stimmt doch?) der Welt: 
Hen i gwi gsi....

Wer weiß was das heißt? :m


----------



## stefano89 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Thema Luftblasen: Hab mal irgendwo gelesen...kann auch sein dass es hier war...dass die Luftblasen rausgehn, wenn man das Epoxyd in einer Aluschale anrührt, weil das irgendwie damit reagiert...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm...ich rühre das Epoxid immer in irgend welchen Plastikschälchen an. Manchmal in solchen Plastikverpackungen, indenen mal Drillingen verkauft wurden. Ganz kleine Luftblasen bilden sich dabei immer. Aber uf'em Wobbler sien die donn noch'em Verschdreiche vom Epoxid nimme zum seene. (für die Preußen: Aber auf dem Wobbler sind die dann nach dem Verstreichen des Epoxids nicht mehr zu sehen.)


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Omg gleich fang ich auch an ... mit plattdütsch :g:q

steffano89 die luftbläschen bekommt man ganz einfach aus dem epoxy , indem man den behälter wo man das hartz anrührt einfach eine minute in warmers wasser stellt 

 Mein barschwobb hat vorhinn auch seine letzte schicht epoxy bekommen :k leider kann ich ihn nur in der badewanne testen ... son mist das alles zugefrohren ist |uhoh:#d


welches epoxy verwendet ihr denn ? ich wollte mir neues holen von  behnke ist das gut ;+


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Als ich vor einiger Zeit ein paar Stickbaits baute wollte meine Frau auch einen anmalen.
Die fertige Bemalung ging ja noch! Heute brauchte der Stick aufs mal noch 6 Löcher im Rücken |kopfkrat Hab ihr halt die Löcher gebohrt. #d

Hier ist er nun!

Der Drag Queen Stickbait


----------



## stefano89 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#q#d Frauen....tsss


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hahaha xD Na hoffentlich beißt den auch eine hechtdame drauf   sieht echt lustig aus xD


----------



## Berlinerstar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weiß gar nicht was das für ein Holz ist, habe ne Dachlatte genommen. 
Hab jetzt aber gelesen Kiefer soll ganz gut sein und hab mir schon 10 Stücke zurecht gesägt. Heute hab ich Edelstahldraht gekauft und ihn verlegt.


----------



## weberei (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

hachja so sind sie, die Frauen. Bitte melde uns, wenn du was auf den fängst. Wäre echt der Hammer |supergri

@ bafoangler:

ja ich sage ja, so beim Lesen geht das, aber wenn du dann nur was hören kannst, wird das schon agnz anders sein. Beim Lesen kann man ja noch mehrmals drüber nachdenken. 
Das mit dem Polizisten hätte ich auch noch verstanden. Aber eher so als "haben Sie was dabei?". Das könnte dann bezogen sein auf Ausweis oder Drogen etc. Hätte aber auf Variante 1 getippt.



> Hen i gwi gsi....


Habe ich gewiss gesehen/gesagt?  Bestimmt falsch, aber das wäre jetzt so auf den ersten Blick das sinnvollste...

#h


----------



## bafoangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie gesagt, Grammatik auf badisch 

gwi = war 
gsi = gewesen

Aber nun back to topic.


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> welches epoxy verwendet ihr denn ? ich wollte mir neues holen von  behnke ist das gut ;+


Schau mal hier http://www.r-g.de/
Als ich vor zwei Jahren mit dem Wobblerbau voller Elan anfangen wollte, blieb bei zwei Styrodurwobblern die bis heut noch net fertig sind|uhoh: , hab ich mich bei denen eingedeckt.
Kannst auch Anrufen und fragen was sich am besten eignet, sind sehr kompetent#6
Außerdem bekommst noch diverses Zubehör.

Zum Thema Dialekte/Bundesländer : 
Gottes schönste Gabe, ist und bleibt der Schwabe:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## bafoangler (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Schwabe


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west1:
> 
> hachja so sind sie, die Frauen. Bitte melde uns, wenn du was auf den fängst. Wäre echt der Hammer |supergri


Der fängt nix! Der läuft mit den Federn nicht.
Laut Aussage meiner Frau kommt der nie ins Wasser! Braucht er auch nicht, sie hat noch genug andere zum angeln. |supergri


----------



## frechfroschxxs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nenn Tipp gegen Blasen auf dem Wobb !!! 
Wenn man den köder im drehenden Karussell hat .... einfach mit  Feuerzeugflamme  ( am besten Kerzenanzünder sonst schmoren die Finger )über den Wobb fahren  !!! 
Dann gehen die Blasen weg . Nur nicht zu lange draufhalten dann verbrennt das Harz !!!! Ach ja und immer von Oben draufhalten sonnst rußt es !!! Gruß an Die Tollen Wobblerbauer !!!!


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ick kun mi heel högen över ji Dialekt snackers , ...dat is man woor :q:q:q!

@ west1

Das ist ja 'mal 'n richtiger "Punk-Köder":q:q:q !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ick kun mi heel högen över ji Dialekt snackers , ...dat is man woor :q:q:q!


Was hast du gesagt, Dieter? Ich versteh kein fast Wort! :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> welches epoxy verwendet ihr denn ? ich wollte mir neues holen von  behnke ist das gut ;+



Behnke Harz 601 + Härter 650

Das Harz 300 ist _noch_ dünnflüssiger...



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Zum Thema Dialekte/Bundesländer :
> Gottes schönste Gabe, ist und bleibt der Schwabe:vik::vik::vik::vik:



Ein Schwabe in unserem Thema...ich fisch mich nicht mehr...|muahah:



diemai schrieb:


> Ick kun mi heel högen över ji Dialekt snackers , ...dat is man woor :q:q:q!



Ich kann mich....... über die Dialektredner...das ist.... 

(Mehr bekomm ich nicht zusammen.)


----------



## weberei (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler:
War klar, dass es falsch ist. ABer geal. Nen Versuch wars wert.

@ west1:
Stimmt, habe garnicht drüber nachgedacht, ob der so überhaupt läuft. Schade. Egal, ist halt einer für die Vitrine 



diemai schrieb:


> Ick kun mi heel högen över ji Dialekt snackers , ...dat is man woor :q:q:q!



Ich könnte mich schlapp lachen über die Dialektredner (die Leute die Dialekt reden), das ist mal ein Wort. ?!

Aber jetzt reichts echt, jeder hat seinen Dialekt kundegegeben, wenn er denn einen kann. Das muss reichen. Ich will Wobbler/Jerkbaits sehen :vik:

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Ich will Wobbler/Jerkbaits sehen :vik:



Da hätte ich einen fertig. Aber der soll lieber noch 2 Tage hängen bleiben, sonst läuft der mir noch an, wenn ich den ins Wasser lasse.
_________________

War heute an meiner Spinnrute zu Werke. Habe sie mit etwas Blei nachträglich austariert, da sie mir zu kopflastig war. Deswegen war keine Zeit zum Wobbler bauen da.


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 
Ick hab mal ne frage, wie verbindet man am besten mehrteilige Wobbler??? 
Direkt mit dem Edelstahldraht oder kommen da Ringe dazwischen??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Ick hab mal ne frage, wie verbindet man am besten mehrteilige Wobbler???
> Direkt mit dem Edelstahldraht oder kommen da Ringe dazwischen??



Hey,
da gibt es mehrere Methoden. Sag doch bitte erst mal, aus welchem Material dein Wobblerkörper ist. Denn nicht jede Methode kann man mit jedem Wobblermaterial kombinieren.


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> da gibt es mehrere Methoden. Sag doch bitte erst mal, aus welchem Material dein Wobblerkörper ist. Denn nicht jede Methode kann man mit jedem Wobblermaterial kombinieren.



Benutze jetzt Kiefer

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Benutze jetzt Kiefer



Okay gut. Dann hast du meiner Meinung nach alle Möglichkeiten offen. Du kannst ein durchgehendes Stahlgerüst einkleben. Genau so wie bei einteiligen Wobblern nur halt mit Ösen, um die Teile mit einander zu verbinden. 

Du kannst auch hingehen und Schraubösen verwenden, die du ein bisschen aufbiegst und dann ineinander einhängen kannst. Ganz wichtig beim Verwenden von Schraubösen: Ins Holz vorboren und dann die Schraubösen mit guten Klebstoff (am besten Epoxid) einkleben und nicht nur ohne Kleber reindrehen.

Wenn du keine Schraubösen hast, kannst du auch "Ösen" selber aus Edelstahldraht biegen. Dazu eine Öse biegen und die beiden Enden lange genug lassen und miteiander verzwirbeln. Das ganze dann mit Epoxid in groß genug vorbeborte Löcher in den Wobblerkörper einkleben.

Wenn der Wobbler jedoch nicht all zu groß ist, würde ich eine durchgehende Stahlachse verwenden. Das ist einfach sicherer, falls die Schraubösen nicht richtig halten sollten, wenn man zum Beispiel aufgrund der geringen Größe des Wobblers nicht weit genug reinboren kann.


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe die Wobbler von unten aufgefrässt, und wollte im ganzen ein gerüst biegen. Mit epoxit Harz fixieren, dan Bleien, und dan die Nut mit epoxit Harz versiegeln.
Wollte nur mal fragen wie man sie verbindet, war mir nicht sicher.
Danke für deine antwort.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jop, das sieht ganz gut aus. Bei dem Mehrteiligen solltest du meiner Meinung nach zwei Verbindugen zwischen die Teile jeweils machen. Also eine im oberen Bereich und eine weiter unten. Verstehst du, wie ich es meine?


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adlerauge  danke für den tipp mit den Epoxy  

Leute ich brauche unbedingt hilfe !!! 
 Als ich vorhinn einen swimbait mit airbrush lackieren wollte , kam nur luft aus der düse und aus dem farbnapf blubberte wie wild die farbe herraus  ich habe die pistole schon auseinandergebaut und gereinigt aber es hat nix genützt  kann mir einer helfen ?


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Jop, das sieht ganz gut aus. Bei dem Mehrteiligen solltest du meiner Meinung nach zwei Verbindugen zwischen die Teile jeweils machen. Also eine im oberen Bereich und eine weiter unten. Verstehst du, wie ich es meine?



Ja Quasi Zwei gelenke je verbindung zum anderen??
Soll wenn es fertig ist nen Aal Wobbler werden.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Ja Quasi Zwei gelenke je verbindung zum anderen??



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob wir das Gleiche meinen.

Paint lässt grüßen:

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/6522/unbenanntlb.png


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja genau so hab ick es verstanden
Hast du, oder irgend jemand anders schon Erfahrrungen mit so langen Wobblern??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann werd ick die oberen seiten an den enden auch auffräsen, und ein kurzes Gerüst einbauen.
Danke für dein Tipp

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Ja genau so hab ick es verstanden
> Hast du, oder irgend jemand anders schon Erfahrrungen mit so langen Wobblern??



Ich nicht. Ich baue so große Dinger nicht.

Aber frag mal die Beiden:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2767779&postcount=397

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2771275&postcount=471


----------



## Naghul (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hannes94: dann ist im vorderen bereich etwas verstopft. lässt sich die nadel bewegen, wenn du den trigger nach hinten ziehst?
wenn die nadel sauber ist und sich bewegt, dann ist vorne die düse zu. schraub dazu die vorderen bereich auseinander und puste mal mit dem mund durch ob was durch kommt. sonst lege es in warems wasser ein un dwarte ein moment, dann wieder zusammenbauen und mit warmen wasser durchpusten. wenns aus dem napf blubbert, dann kommt keine luft vorne aus der düse.


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Ich baue so große Dinger nicht.
> 
> Aber frag mal die Beiden:
> 
> ...



Dank dir 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## frechfroschxxs (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi !
Hab mal ne frage an die eifrigen Wobblerbauer !!! 
Gießt einer von euch auch wobbler aus Epoxid oder Polyesterharz ? die auch schwimmen ? 
Hab da schon viel rumprobiert und bei den kleinen Wobblern 
ist es sehr schwer das gewicht hinzubekommen ( ausser mann nimmt epoxid mit viel microballons und dann ist die oberfläche so Pörös ) ! 

Hier ein etwas größerer Gußwobb ! 
Den hab ich zersägt und ausgedreht damit der schwimmt ..


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul  also   also aus der düse kommt  die luft  ganz normal raus  aber ich werde sie nochmal waschen


----------



## Naghul (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hannes: dwas für farben benutzt du und welche konsitenz haben die farben. die sollten bei 0,3mm düse und 2 bar arbeitsdruck die konsistenz von dosenmilch haben. was wichtig ist, das die farbe keine bröckchen ect hat, dies setzen nähmlich vorne die düse zu und es kommt keine farbe vorne raus.
aus der ferne ist das immer schwer zu beurteilen |supergri

@frechfroschxxs:
ich habe früher jerks gegossen. was für eine form benutzt du denn und warum machst du die kammern in dem wobb nicht in die form rein?
ich habe früher immer silikonformen benutzt und die kammern schon in dir form reingemacht. sonst gebe ich dir recht, das man sonst nur über microballons hinbekommt, aber die machen das material sehr porös.
sonst größere kammern und die mit styroporkugeln füllen.
bei jerks war das nie ein problem, weil die ein gewisses gewicht brauchen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es kann auch sein, dass der vordere Dichtring abhanden gekommen ist.


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul  : Also ich verwende acryl airbrushfarbe die ich noch ein bischen mit wasser verdünnt habe . ebend habe ich nochmal alles mit wasser durchgespühlt  und da kamen auch ein paar klümpchen getroknete farbe mit durch |uhoh:. Ich hoffe das war das problemchen|kopfkrat , morgen werde ich´s  nochmal versuchen. 

Pike-Piekser : also die kleinen gummidichtungen sind noch alle da   wie siehts eigentlich aus mit deinem  hecht swimbait? |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@frechfroschxxs: Schöner Wobbler! Die Gussteile sehen einfach immer klasse aus! - Respekt!

Was ist das denn für ein weißer Balken in dem Bild? Hast du das was ausgeschnitten?


----------



## Naghul (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hannes: dann haste net richtig geputzt beim letzten aml :q


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul : Jop  hihi hoffentlich ligt´s dadran  wenn nicht weiß ich auch nicht weiter .


----------



## frechfroschxxs (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 
Gieße die Wobbler immer Kpl ( nicht 2 Teilig )in einer Silikonform .
Da ich mit Polyester gieße fällt styropor weg als gewichtsoptimierung ( das Löst sich ja auf ) ! 
Aber bei den kleinen Wobblern so um die 5-7cm geht das mit den Kammern doch nicht wirklich oder ? 

@Adl3r4ug3  
Danke !  
Der Balken ist da weil ich einen Großbrief der an meine Freundin adressiert war dahinter gehalten habe !
Bevor es nachher |gr:ÄRGER|gr: gibt hab ich das weg gemacht .

:q:q:q !!!! Mann muss auch gönnen können !!!! :q:q:q


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all
Fleißig, fleißig...
Hab gestern abend 26 Rohlinge für Jerks ausgesägt und 13 auch schon in Form geschliffen. 2,3 Fingerknöchel mussten wegen des neuen Bandes am Bandschleifer dran glauben :-(
Leider weilt die Digicam bei meiner bessern Hälfte in Prag |uhoh:


@frechfroschxxs

Das mit dem Styrodur is ärgerlich. Was meinst wie ich geguckt hab, als ich vor Jahren die ersten selbstgebastelten Posenkörper mit Spraydosen lackiert hab ;-)

Des Rätsels Lösung: ich streiche die Styrodurkörper mit wasserfestem Holzleim ein. Wenn der trocken ist, wird das Styrodur nicht mehr angefressen.
Versuchs doch mal ob das auch beim Polyesterharz hilft...
Viel Spass beim Basteln.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bafoangler 
Jau das mit dem Holzleim hört sich sinnig an#6 !!!!!
Wenn ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin werd ich das mal testen !!


<<< Fliegt morgen nach Kenya zum Wobbler Testen :vik:
(


----------



## catfish 69 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab mich mal an einer "zalt"immitation probiert!!schwimmen tut er ganz gut!!
aber testen kann ich leider noch nicht!!alles zugefroren bei uns!!also bis dann ,und dickes petri für dieses jahr!!!!!!ach hier noch ein bild leider schlechte quali!!http://www.siteupload.de/p1035829-zalt1jpg.html


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute@ Adl3r4ug3
Hab es so gemacht wie du mir es empfohlen hast.Habe heute die Gestelle eingeklebt, am Montag werde ick die oberen gelenke einkleben, und Bleien.Wie viel Blei muss man ca. pro Wobbler rein gießen?Gibt es da ne Faustformel???


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Man jedes mal vergesse ick noch die Bilder anzuhängen.


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es gibt doch auch ne Edit-Funktion, wo man noch nachträglich noch am Kommentar rumbasteln kann.
Deine Formen sehen schonmal ungewöhnlich aus, aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.
Hast du beim Real-Bait die Ösen in Schlitze gesetzt, welche von unten bis oben durchgehn? Könnte vielleicht ein Problem werden, evtl zu locker.
Kommt aber auch drauf an, welchen Kleber du verwendest.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@frechfroschxxs: ok da haste dir aber mit einer einteiligen form selber das leben schwer gemacht. ich würde dir raten eine 2-teilige silikonform zu machen, dann haste das problem nicht mehr. du kannst dir dann die 2 hälften so gestalten wie du möchtest.
dann haste auch kein problem mehr mit kleinen ködern. zumindest habe ich das immer so gemacht und hatte nie probleme mit dem gewicht. du hast dann zwar am anfang mehr arbeit, aber wenn die form erstmal steht kannste locker 10 köder in 10 min gießen. für mich war das zu stupide, deshalb bin ich auf holz umgestiegen. jetzt habe ich etliche formen hier rumliegen :q
das einzige was ich vermisse ist das man mit den gießködern super rasseljerks bauen konnte und das mit den einfachsten mitteln :c
naja hat wie im richtigen leben alles vor und nachteile.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Hi Leute@ Adl3r4ug3
> Hab es so gemacht wie du mir es empfohlen hast.Habe heute die Gestelle eingeklebt, am Montag werde ick die oberen gelenke einkleben, und Bleien.Wie viel Blei muss man ca. pro Wobbler rein gießen?Gibt es da ne Faustformel???



Hey,

okay gut. Wie viel Blei pro Wobbler rein muss, das kann man so nicht sagen. Also, dafür gibt es keine pauschale Lösung. Was soll es denn für ein Wobbler werden? Schwimmer, Sinker oder Suspender? Wenn du das weißt, dann kannst du auch den Wobbler mit ner Schicht Acryllack grundieren oder mit Klarlack oder sogar einer dünnen Schicht Epoxid erst mal wasserfest machen und dann mal provisorisch verschiedene Bleimengen mit Tesa oder Knete am Wobbler anbringen und ihn in einem Eimer Wasser oder der Badewanne testen. So bekommst du die Bleimenge raus.

Da gibt es aber noch eine ander gute Methode: 
Und zwar wiegst du deinen Wobbler auf einer genauen Waage. (1g Genauigkeit reicht bei großen Wobblern föllig aus.) Auf die Waage legtst du den Wobbler mit Achsen, Tauchschaufel, Sprengringe und Haken. Dann liest du das Gewicht ab. Dann nimmst du ein groß genuges Gefäß mit Wasser, in das der Wobbler rein passt. Jetzt stellst du das Gefäß auf die Waage und legst die ganzen Anbauteile neben das Gefäß. Jetzt stellst du auf Null, also die waage wieder tarieren. Dann tauchst du alle Holzstücke gleichzeitig ins Wasser, bei eingeschalteter Waage natürlich. So bekommst du "das Gewicht" der Wasserverdrängung, die deine Holzteile haben. 
Sagen wir mal, beim ersten wiegen kommen bei dir 50g raus.
Das ist Gewicht 1.
Beim Eintauchen der Wobblerholzkörper kannst du auf der Waage 60g ablesen.
Das ist Gewicht 2.
Danach subrahierst du Gewicht 1 von Gewicht 2 und bekommst in diesem Beispiel 10g heraus. Das wäre das Gewicht an Blei, das du reinpacken müsstest, damit der Wobbler im Wasser schwebt (Suspender). Natürlich musst du noch das Gewicht für Lack und Endbeschichtung von den 10g abziehen. Bei einem kleinen Wobbler von 6cm sind das etwa 1g Lack und 1,5 Epoxid. 
Von so großen Wobblern habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. 
Da wirds dann halt entsprechend mehr sein.
Das musst aber nur einmal ausprobieren und dann passt das.
Wenn es sowiso ein Sinker werden soll, kannst die 10g nehmen. Durch Lack und Epoxid wirds dann ein langsamer Sinker. Wenns ein Schwimmer werden soll, dann würde ich mal 5g (in diesem Beispiel nehmen).

Ganz wichtig: Richte dich jetzt nicht nach meinen Zahlen, das sind nur fiktive Beispiele und bei dir werden warscheinlich ganz andere Sachen rauskommen!
Höher würde ich sagen, viel höher.

Nochwas: 
Du redest von "reingießen". Sag mal, willst du das Blei direkt in das Holz gießen? Das kannst du natürlich machen, aber die übliche Methode ist, dass man Löcher auf der Mittelachse auf der Unterseite des Wobblers bohrt un dann das Blei mit einer Zange formt, sodass es reinpasst und dann wird das Ganze mit Epoxid order nem anderen Kleber verklebt. Den überstehenden Kleber dann wieder verschleifen und man sieht die "kleine Operation" nicht mehr.

So jetzt habe ich wieder viel geschrieben und freu mich, dass ihr das ganz gelesen habt. Wenn ich mich zu umständlich ausdrücke, sagts mir. Dann kürze ich meine Romane...:q


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Adlerauge: Sehr gut beschrieben die Methode. Ich mach das zwar immer pi mal Daumen, braucht man halt ein wenig physikalisches Geschick, aber bis jetzt hats funktioniert. 
Das was du schreibst kann man physikalisch damit begründen, dass wenn man den Wobbler ins Wasser taucht, die Waage das Gewicht anzeigt, welches aufgewandt werden muss, um den Auftrieb des Körpers zu neutralisieren. Allerdings müsste man normalerweise nur mit dem Wassergefäß tarieren, und dann den Wobbler mit all seinen Teilen unter Wasser halten, auch mit Drillingen, Sprengringen und co. Mag sein, dass es auch so funktioniert hat bei dir, da es ja ohnehin nur geringe Beträge sind, aber der Richtigkeit halber...
Ach ja, eine weitere Möglichkeit das Blei einzupassen ist, mit der gleichen Bohrergröße, welche man für die Löcher im Wobbler benutzt, Löcher in einen Holzblock zu machen, die nur fast durchgehn, Dann den Rest mit einem ganz dünnen Bohrer ,,lochen´´. Dieses Loch funktioniert als Luftkanal. Nun Blei wenn möglich in einer Suppenkelle oder ähnlichem erhitzen, dass es ganz flüssig ist und nicht nur tropfenweise. Das Blei vorsichtig in die Bohrung tropfen, bis diese voll ist. Wenn es hart ist kann man den Klotz einfach mit ner Säge oder nem Beil halbieren und hat nen schönen Bleistab für mehrere Köder. So spart man sich, bei jedem Köder Blei zu schmelzen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Zum Blei:
Ich gieße das auch direkt ins Holz, weils einfach am schnellsten geht.
Ist kein Problem bei kleineren Ködern. Bei größeren und damit größeren Bleimengen schon eher. Bei nem dicken Jerk, in den ich 30g gegossen habe ist das Holz gerissen.
Jetzt stelle ich immer eine Schüssel Wasser daneben, dazu eine Gewindeschraube mit etwa dem Durchmesser des Loches. Die nasse Schraube einfach aufs Blei drücken, noch 2-3 mal nass machen und wiederholen, schon ist alles kalt.



Jetzt hab ich grade 3,5 Std lang Ösen gebogen aus 1,5mm Edelstahldraht. 78 Stk für die 26 Jerks in Arbeit.
Das geht ganz schön auf die Hände... Hätte auch nie gedacht das das so lange dauert und derart viel Material braucht. Der Drahtvorrat ist um 12 Meter geschrumpft...#d
Wenn man das so nebenher für jeden Köder einzeln macht, merkt ma das gar nicht (mal abgesehen von nem Swimbait, beim Hecht hab ich 21 Ösen verbaut:q)


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Stefano 

Das mit dem Vorfertigen der Bleistäbe is auch ne prima Methode.
Spart Zeit wenn man das Blei aufwendig schmelzen muss.
Ich hab das Glück bei mir im Keller nen Bleigießer gefunden zu haben, kein Plan wo der mal her kam.....
Schaut aus wie ein Lötkolben mit kleinem Tiegel drauf.

Wenn ich mal dazu komme werde ich aber auch nen Holzblock martern, allerdings wie nen Schweizer Käse, damit sich das auch lohnt.
Ab nem 8er Loch kannst das Luftloch eigentlich auch weglassen, vorrausgesetzt das Blei ist richtig heiß.


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, das stimmt. Ich mach auch immer mehrere Löcher. Auch säge ich immer nen Schlitz der länge nach ins Holz, in den ich Blei gieße, um flaches Blei für kleinere Köder zu erhalten, in die ich keine Löcher bohren kann. Bohre meist mit nem 6er, weils besser zu meinen Ködern passt.
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass man dann individuell das Blei einwiegen kann.
Wenn man die obige Methode anwendet, um die Bleimenge zu erfahren, halte ich es für verschwendete Arbeit, wenn man dann das Blei in nach Augenmaß gefertigte Löcher direkt eingießt.
Gruß


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, 

stefano89, danke für die Ergänzung! Stimmt eigentlich.

Zum Thema Blei. Wenn man den Holzklotz wieder verwenden will, kann man ihn als ersten Arbeitsschritt auch einmal in der Mitte aufsägen. Dann wieder zusammen legen und mit einer Schraubzwinge richtig fest presssen. In der Nut kann man dann nebeneinander mittig mehrere Löcher bohren. Dann Blei reingießen und wenn es kalt ist, einfach die Schraubzwingen lösen und die Bleistangen fallen entweder heraus oder lassen sich mit einem leichten Hammerschlag herausklopfen.
Bei einem Durchmesser von 10mm ging das problemlos. Auf Luftlöcher habe ich total verzichtet. Es hat zwar beim gießen immer etwas geblubbert, aber nicht gespritzt oder so. Die Luft drückt es ja schnell raus.


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul :  das funzt immerochnicht mit der airbrushpistole  ..... , habe allerdings den fehler gefunden  undzwar ist an der spitze die düse zimlich stark eingerissen wo die nadel durchkommt ...


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, und danke für eure antworten

@ Stefano89

Nein hab ihn oben und unten aufgefräst, ist noch nen 1cm Holz in der Mitte.
Zu den Formen, die beiden dunkleren sind meine ersten Wobbler.
Der helle soll nen Hecht werden. Und der Aal soll mal dicke Waller fangen|supergri Hab gehört der soll die sehr mögen.


@ Adl3r4ug

Hast es gut und ausführlich beschrieben, weiter so schreiben#6
Ja wollte das Blei eigentlich unten der länge nach über das Drahtgestänge gießen. Und danach mit 2K epoxit Harz sauber auffüllen. Der Aal soll ein Suspender werden, 
will ihn an einer Unterwasserpose zum Einsatz kommen lassen.


@bafoangler

Werd es beherzigen den Tipp mit der Kühlung.
Zum Draht biegen ist ne ganzschöne fummel Sache.
Macht aber trotzdem Spaß sein Fanggerät selber zu Bauen.


Noch mal ein dickes Dankeschön für eure Tipps.


Grüße aus Berlin

Thomas


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Berlinerstar

Ja, klar deswegen machen wir das ja.
Aber seit ich statt des 1,2mm Drahtes 1,5mm nehme, da die Köder über 100g mein Metier sind, sehen meine Hände nach dem Basteln aus als hätte ich mit nem Tiger gekämpft....
Is nen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Die 3mm verdoppeln die Querschnittsfläche ja nahezu.


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bafoangler

Kann ick dir glauben hab ma heute beim biegen in den Finger  gestochen. Dat hat vielleicht geblutet wie sau.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eben. Heute 5 (fünf!) mal auch in Finger uns Handballen gestochen und einige Schnitte. Heut wärs nix mehr mit Blutspenden....


----------



## stefano89 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leute was macht ihr denn? 
Morgen in der Zeitung: Hobbyangler bei Wobblerbau verblutet!
Seid vorsichtig! Wobblerbau is nix für Weicheier, da wird man zum Mann^^


----------



## Flacho (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich hab wieder einmal einen kleinen Köder fertig gemacht. Der Körper ist aus einem Sektkorken den wir an Sylvester geköpft haben und vorne ist ein Kronkorken drauf.
Ich hab ihn schwarz gemacht da ich glaub, dass das die beste Farbe für Oberflächenköder ist. Zumindest hab ich damit die besten Erfolge erzielt. Kurz bevor der Lack trocken war hab ich von meiner Frau etwas Glitter draufgestreut. War eigentlich weisser Glitter kam aber jetzt grün raus.


----------



## Naghul (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so wollte unbedingt auch mal ein swimbait machen #d
muss sagen, da bau ich lieber 20 wobbler. habe so das eine oder andere mal geflucht :c
naja das ist dabei rausgekommen. ich werde versuchen eine cam zu besorgen und mal ne aufnahme machen vom schwimmverhalten. in der badewanne war er ok (danke an diemai nochmals )


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> so wollte unbedingt auch mal ein swimbait machen #d
> muss sagen, da bau ich lieber 20 wobbler. habe so das eine oder andere mal geflucht :c
> naja das ist dabei rausgekommen. ich werde versuchen eine cam zu besorgen und mal ne aufnahme machen vom schwimmverhalten. in der badewanne war er ok (danke an diemai nochmals )


WOW der Hammer:m
Du mußt nur aufpassen das keine anderen Angler in der Nähe sind wenn du damit fischt,die veruschen sonst gezielt deinen Köder zu befischen!|supergri

@ flacho : simple und einfache Idee, muß man erst mal drauf kommen und wenn der dann auch noch fängt:m


----------



## Flacho (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ flacho : simple und einfache Idee, muß man erst mal drauf kommen und wenn der dann auch noch fängt:m



Die Hechte bei uns sind nicht besonders anspruchsvoll was
das Aussehen von Ködern angeht. Interessanter wirds bei Barschen.


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Flacho

Dein Kork-Popper ist ja echt schön geworden#6 , da werden die Barsche auch 'drauf gehen , ........garantiert !

@ Naghul

Saugeiler Saibling , ......Hut ab#6 !
Sieht absolut super aus #6!

Hihihi , mit dem "lieber 20 Wobbler bauen" , da geb' ich dir vollkommen recht , ich bin immer noch an meinen 11 Swimbaits dran , bemale sie gerade mit Modellbaufarben !

Dann vorm Epoxieren wieder die Scharnierösen putzen , sonst setzen sie sich dermaßen mit Farbe und Lack zu , das man sie am Ende garnicht mehr gangbar bekommt !

Wiegesagt , ...lieber 20 Wobbler :q:q:q!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lars123 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab gestern noch 3 rohlinge im keller gefunde und habe sie mal fertig gestellt bis auf epoxyd und beim blauen die tauchschaufel
@ Naghul
Dein swimbait ist einfach der hammer


----------



## weberei (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Flacho:

sieht gut aus, gut gemacht!

@ Naghul:
|bigeyes Der iseht mal richtig geil aus! Super schön #r

@ Lars123:
Man kann zwar leider nicht so viel erkennen, aber scheinen schön auszusehen.

@ all:
komme zur Zeit nicht wirklich zum BAsteln, bin irgendwie faul im Moment  Habe aber morgen oder wenn dann endlich der Motor für mein Köderkarussell da ist 5 neue Alu-Wobbler fertig.

Danach werden dann wieder Jerks an der Reihe sein. Wird auch mal wieder Zeit, habe nämlich Bock drauf welche zu basteln aber bin zu faul den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden und alle auszusägen und so #q

#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke dinger hab ihr wieder mal gezaubert. Hut ab#r
Werd die Woche meine weiter bearbeiten.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: So gehts mir zur Zeit irgendwie auch. Manchmal hat man eben so Phasen, wo man gar keine Lust hat zu Basteln. Aber wenn man dann mal dran sitzt, kommt die Lust meistens beim Basteln wieder!
Das ist ja das schöne an einem Hobby, man kann es machen oder lassen, so wie man gerade Lust dazu hat, oder auch nicht.


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul : echt genialer swimbait *respect*

ich bin auch grade beim bau von 2 swimbaits (ein zweigeteilter und ein dreigeteilten) ich bin nur noch am überlegen wie ich die einzelnen segmente am besten verbinde  

diemai : na auf die bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## weberei (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3:

genau so ist es!
Denke, wenn ich wieder am Hobeln und Pinseln etc bin, habe ich wieder richtig Lust weiter zu machen.

|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul: diese weiße saiblingsstreifen an den flossen, wie sind die gemacht? sind die maskiert vor dem brushen? aber die ränder sind nicht so scharf. oder kannst du mit deiner pistole so feine linien sprühen? mit meiner ginge das nicht, feiner als ca 5 mm breite linien kann ich nicht sprühen und dafür muss ich schon sehr nahe ran. oder kann ich da an der pistole was einstellen, evtl an dem stellrädchen unter der griffkappe. ich verwende derzeit eine 0,3 mm düse


----------



## Naghul (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@mordskerl: ich benutze auch nur eine 0,3mm düse.
also im grunde ist es ganz einfach. du sprühst die flossen und maskierst dann alles ab das du nur den weissen saum sprühen kannst. sagen wir mal der saum soll 5mm breit werden. du deckst es aber so ab das du nur ein streifen von nur 2-3 mm hast und sprühst zuerst den weissen streifen. dann maskierst du die volle breite und sprühst aber weiter weg und so entsteht ein nicht so kantiger übergang. den übergangg an den bauch und afterflosse habe ich z.b. nach dem maskieren freihand gesprüht, quasi den übergang nur leicht benebelt.
mich wundert es aber das du als kleinstmöglichste linie ein 5mm breiten streifen sprühen kannst ;+
bei mir kann ich unter 1mm sprühen.
habe mir auch eine pistole für deppen gekauft. ich kan quasi die farbmenge nicht nur mit dem trigger bestimmen, ich kann auch den triggerweg einstellen. also ich kann es so einstellen, das ich volle kanne sprühe und trotzdem kommt vorne ganz wenig raus. für ein alten mann wie mich genau richtig :q

@hannes: jo die art wie ich die verbindung gemacht habe ist sicherlich auch nicht die beste. es gibt ne menge zu verbessern. bei meinem nächsten swimbait werde ich mal mehr gehirnschmalz reinhauen. man kann nur durchs machen lernen. das war sicherlich nicht mein letzter. so ein swimbait ist schon ne andere liga, als ein "normaler" wobbler, oder ich bin einfach zu ungeschickt #d
nur weis ich noch nicht was für ein fisch ich nächstes mal mache, mal schauen. vielelicht ein waller mit barteln, mal sehen :q

@diemai: jo hattest glaube recht, das verhältnis von höhe zu breite war nicht ganz optimal. er wirkt etwas "träge" |rolleyes


gruss
metin


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

........das kann vielleicht aber auch an den festen Flossen liegen !

http://www.math.rug.nl/~veldman/cfd-gallery.html

Klicke 'mal oben auf der Seite auf das Bild Nr. 2 , da kann man die Strömungen um einen Körper im Wasser sehen , ........beim Swimbait entspräche der Körper dem ersten Segment , die Strömungen helfen dann dabei , die hinteren Segmente in Bewegung zu versetzen .

Logisch , das wenn der Köder hochrückig ist , diese Strömungen großflächiger entstehen und auch einwirken können , denke ich ?

Wen er dazu noch schmal ist , hat er auch nicht so eine große seitliche Stabilität , kippt daher auch leichter um , was wiederum in eine bessere Schlangenbewegung resultiert .

Bei deinem Köder ist das erste Segment niedrig , generiert daher nicht so viele und starke Strömungen , die festen Flossen hinten hindern den Köder auch noch zusätzlich am seitlichen Ausbrechen .

Ich denke , wenn die hohen Flossen theoretisch am ersten Segment wären(sieht natürlich unmöglich aus) , würden sie dort zusätzliche Strömungen generieren , der Köder würde leichter ins schlängeln kommen ???

Na ja , 'n bißchen Theorie ist halt dabei|supergri 

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Saibling, Naghul! #6



diemai schrieb:


> Ich denke , wenn die hohen Flossen theoretisch am ersten Segment wären(sieht natürlich unmöglich aus) , würden sie dort zusätzliche Strömungen generieren , der Köder würde leichter ins schlängel kommen ???                                       Gruß , diemai#h



Glaub nicht, dass die Strömungen der ziemlich waagrecht abstehenden Flossen sich optimal auf einen guten Köderlauf auswirken! #c  Denk eher, dass sie, das schlängeln bremsen.
Die seitlichen Strömungen werden von den Flossen, zumindest zum Teil, in andere Richtungen umgeleitet. |kopfkrat

Hätte noch ne Frage zum Behnke Epoxy 601. Wie lange müsst ihr da das Karussell laufen lassen? Reichen 2 Stunden oder eher nicht?


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , so sehe ich das auch , .......deshalb meinte ich ja , "wenn sie theoretisch am ERSTEN Segment WÄREN"......!

Dort hätten sie wohl mehr Strömungen generiert , ....jetzt , .....an den den sozusagen "angetriebenen" Segmenten , bremsen sie nur !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , so sehe ich das auch , .......deshalb meinte ich ja , "wenn sie theoretisch am ERSTEN Segment WÄREN"......!



Auch am ersten Segment würden sie einen Teil der Strömung umlenken, was sich meiner Meinung nach auch negativ auf auf den Lauf auswirkt. |kopfkrat
Dieter du bist der Swimbaitspezialist (Schonzeit ist auch) bau halt mal zwei gleiche! Einer mit und einer ohne Flossen.  :m


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ich habe von den Dingern erstmal die Schnauze voll|supergri|supergri|supergri , ......!

Ich meinte auch nur je eine vertikale Flosse auf'm Kopf und unter'm Kinn , die dann ja einfach das Profil des ersten Segmentes erhöhen würden , und damit mehr seitliche Strömungen erzeugen könnten ?

Ein Swimbaitsspezialist bin ich nun schon garnicht bei den paar Dingern , die ich bis jetzt gebaut habe , ........hab' halt nur viel darüber gelesen !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich denke, dass die Flossen sich auf den Lauf negativ auswirken, egal wo man sie anbringt.
Sie sind so flach, dass sie kaum bis keine Verwirbelungen erzeugen, sondern wie auch bei einem Fisch selsbt, den Körper im Wasser stabilisieren. Sie funktionieren wie ein Ruder, weshalb der Körper weniger kippelt.
Der rundliche Körper eines Realbaits hingegen erzeugt normalerweise Verwirbelungen, da die Luft stark umgeleitet wird, und hinnter dem Körper nahezu senkrecht aufeinander treffen.
Ich denke aber auch, dass die Flossen, am Kopf angebracht, den Lauf weniger beeinflussen, als am letzten Segment angebracht, da dann, das letzte Segment stabilisiert ist, und somit alle Segmente vorher auch davon beeinflusst werden. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich eure Diskussion unterbreche |rotwerden

Aber habe heute morgen im Aldi (Nord) Prospekt was interessantes entdeckt:

DURO®
Multifunktionswerkzeug
44-teilig

Denkt ihr man könnte das verwenden, um die Kanten der Jerkbaits zu brechen, oder eher nicht? Sollte ich lieber bei der guten alten Feile und Raspel bleiben? Ich denke bei dem Preis kann man fast nix falsch machen, oder? Außer natürlich es würde nicht zu meinem Verwendungszweck passen...

Aber im Produktbild sieht man oben rechts, wie mit dem Gerät ein Holzklotz zurecht gefeil bzw geschliffen wird.

Und noch eine Frage: auf den Aufsätzen ist ja Schmirgelpapier, wie wechsle ich das aus, wenn es "verbraucht" bzw abgenutzt ist? Könnt ihr das sagen?

Bitte um schnelle Antwort, sonst ist es bald vergriffen 
Kann nur heute zu Aldi, deswegen.

DANKE SCHONMAL!!!
|wavey:


----------



## catfish 69 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute hab ma wieda ne frage an euch!!!kann ich als überzug (schutz)für den wobbler auch treppen und parketlack benutzen???habe das schon für etwas anderes hergenommen und das wird extrem hart das zeug!!hat jemand schon erfahrung mit dem zeug auf wobblern???wäre dankbar für jeden tip!


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn das zum Dremel/ Proxon etc. passend ist, gibt es Ersatz im Baumarkt für die Schleifer / Bohrer/ Fräser etc.
Da das ein normales Spannfutter zu sein scheint, sollte das schon passen. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung, habe das Teil vom Aldi nicht in der hand gehabt.
Gruß A.


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

Danke, ich habe eben auf der suche im www schon Infos darüber gefunden, dort wurde gesagt, dass tatsächlich die Aufsätze von Proxxon und wie sie alle heißen drauf passen. 

Die Meinungen waren im großen und ganzen auch positiv, vorallem für den Preis und bei 36 Monaten Garantie sollte es wohl passen. 

Meinst du/ meint ihr, ich kann es für das Brechen der Kanten, also Schmirgeln oder wie man das nennt verwenden?

Danke jedenfalls schonmal für deine Antwort!

Grüße


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich benutze den Dremel (original) sehr oft. ZB wenn ich bei nem Bananenwobbler den Schlitz für die Achse machen will, da dies nicht mit ner normalen Säge geht, einfach ne kleine Trennscheibe drauf und los. Oder um Löcher zum Bebleien an der Unterseite der Wobbs zu fräsen. Zum Kantenabrunden fände ich ihn eher suboptimal, da man mit ihm sehr aufpassen muss, nicht zu tief zu geraten. Denke das geht mit Schleifpapier leichter und schneller. Zum Ausarbeiten von Details oder Gravieren auch optimal. Auf jedenfall lohnt sich die Anschaffung, wenn auch nicht zum Kantenbrechen...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## tomki (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @all Danke für die tipps
> Badehoseninnenleben is schon ne super idee....aber solche kartoffelnetze hab ich noch nie gesehen.
> 
> *Schon mal mit ner feinen Netzstrumpfhose versucht, fest drüber spannen.*


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

ok, dann werde ich mir das Geld lieber sparen, danke für deine Hilfe!

Zum Löcherbohren habe ich nen Akkubohrer und Drahtachsen brauche ich auch nicht. Hätte ihn mir eben nur zum Kantenbrechen geholt aber dann auch für oben genannte Zwecke verwendet und zB Löcher damit gebohrt und Details eingearbeitet. Wollte eigentlich immer schonmal Kiemen usw einfräsen. Aber speziell dafür wollte ich ihn mir eigentlich nicht holen...

Vielleicht hole ich ihn mir aber doch und teste, wie ich damit umgehen kann und tausche ihn bei Nichtgefallen um, oder geht das nicht, dass man den gebraucht umtauschen kann, da es den Zweck nicht erfüllt?

DANKE!


----------



## plötze (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

ich an deiner stelle würde mir den dremel holen, zu dem preis und das auch noch mit stativ und beweglicher welle... billiger gehts nicht, hab auch so ein teil und möchte es nicht mehr missen


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann auch nur dazu raten, das Teil ist für den Preis super.
In der Werkstatt hab ick och son Teil. Reicht vollkommen aus.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## bafoangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei
Also das Gerät an sich ist schon zu empfehlen. Ich hab das auch, wenngleich von Aldi Süd und damit Marke ClingCraft.
Vielseitig einsetzbar, immer mal zu gebrauchen.
Um lange Kanten bei Holz zu runden wie ich finde aber nicht geeignet, wenn dann nur in kleineren Rundungen oder Kanten.
Zumindest meiner Erfahrung nach ist es sehr schwer dabei Dellen oder Unebenheiten zu vermeiden, da das Holz nicht an jeder Stelle gleich hart, die Auflagefläche aber winzig ist.
Aber sonst prima Teil.
Durch die regelbare Drehzahl kann man es auch zum Bohren nehmen, dafür aber eher dann Bohrmaschine oder Akkuschrauber.
Aber alle filigranen Schleifarbeiten, Fräsen oder Gravuren sind damit machbar.
Durch die Verlängerung kann man sehr genau kleine Arbeiten ausführen.
Da du ja nicht jeden Tag mit solchem Werkzeug arbeitest denke ich nicht dass ein original Dreml erforderlich ist, zumal man als Schüler eh jeden Euro 3mal umdreht....
Die Schlitze für die Flossen bei meinem Swimbait beispielsweise hab ich auch damit gefräst....
Dem ambitionierten Bastler mit Sicherheit oft eine Hilfe.
Greez


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all:

VIEL DANK für eure Hilfe, echt klasse #6

Mein Vater bringt mir jetzt eins ausm Aldi mit 
Mal schauen, wie ich damit klarkomme, Papa meinte, auch wenn es augepackt und damit gearbeitet wurde, könne ich es noch umtauschen, also holt er mir mal so ein Teil. 

Werde dann alles ausprobieren, wie das mit dem Kanten brechen und so klappt und notfalls das Ganze zurück bringen... 

PS: der Discokugelmotor ist heute angekommen, die Wobbler drehen schon ihre Runden =) Morgen oder Übermorgen kann ich sie dann hier präsentieren, sie hatten schon vorher 2 Schichten Epoxy drauf...

weberei


----------



## Naghul (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai und west1: also ich brauche nicht 2 gleiche zu bauen, um zu sehen das die flossen stören, denn ich hatte den vor den flossen in der wanne und der lauf war schon etwas besser.
klar, das einer ohne flossen besser laufen muss aber ein swimbait ohne flossen;+
hatte mir schon überlegt aus gummifischen meine eigenen flossen zu gießen, nur ist das problem, wie man die teile anbringt, so das man die auch weider austauschen kann.
der nächste swimbait den ich baue wird dezentere flossen haben. es muss doch auch mit flossen funktionieren.
problem ist das mein holz alle ist und ich noch über eine woche warten muss :v
naja kann mir über swimbaits noch keine richtige meinung bilden, weil ich bis jetzt nur eins gebaut habe, aber ich habe das gefühl, je größer die flossen sind an so einem teil, je weniger blei muss man reinpacken und auch die form muss man an die flossen anpassen. schwierig schwierig, aber das macht den reiz aus:vik:


----------



## Zandecht (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
bin seit Kurzem auch dabei meine eigenen Wobbler zu bauen und lese fleißig alles was ich zum Thema finden kann.
Allerdings konnte ich noch nichts zum Thema Sprengringe finden. Mich würde intressieren, welche da am geeignetsten sind und ob man irgendwie rausfinden kann welcher Belastung sie standhalten (vor dem Kauf |bigeyes). Würde die Ringe nämlich sehr gerne meiner Schnur anpassen, damit bei einem Hänger der Drilling weg ist und nicht der Wobbler.
Sobald ich da mehr weiß und mein Köderdreher fertig ist werden die ersten Versuche epoxiert und hochgeladen #6 
Grüße,
zandecht


----------



## bafoangler (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul
Der Swimbait ist echt genial, gaaanz gaaanz dicken Respekt.

Flossen aus dem Weichgummi von Gummifischen zu befestigen dass sie austauschbar sind wird wohl nicht wirklich gehen, da sehr weich.

Ums Kleben wird man da nicht herum kommen...
entweder direkt auf den versiegelten Körper oder man baut eine Drahtspirale oder sowas ein, aber damits hält....kleben.

Bei Jerks hab ich das schonmal mit nem Twisterschwanz getestet, aber ohne Kleber hälts ned gescheit...
Hoff man siehts


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich würd die Realbaits einfach ohne Flossen bauen, oder nur mit minimalen. Man bedenke, dass Fische in Stresssituationen, also wenn sie krank sind und somit die perfekte Beute sind, auch ihre Flossen anlegen. Also ist ein Wobbler oder Jerk ohne flossen vielleicht sogar besser.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hätte noch ne Frage zum Behnke Epoxy 601. Wie lange müsst ihr da das Karussell laufen lassen? Reichen 2 Stunden oder eher nicht?


|kopfkrat Anscheinend arbeitet hier keiner mit dem Behnke Epoxy 601! #c


----------



## plötze (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Anscheinend arbeitet hier keiner mit dem Behnke Epoxy 601! #c



ich leider nicht, sorry |wavey:


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

Papa hat mir die Maschine jetzt mitgebracht und ich ahbe sie schon kurz getestet, nur einzelne Aufsätze kurz festgeschraubt und an einem Stück Kantholz ausprobiert. Und ich denke, ich werde das Teil behalten, damit aknn man echt fast alles machen, sogar mit dem Kanten brechen bin ich zufrieden, mindestens die Vorarbeiten kann ich damit machen, nötigenfalls nochmal mit ner Feile oder Raspel und Schmirgelpapier drübergehen um Unebenheuten auszugleichen. 
Ist eben ein Multifunktionswerkzeug, womit man Details ausarbeiten kann (zB Kiemen), ich finde auch, dass die Kanten gebrochen werden können (das ergaben zumindest meine ersten Tests, im Laufe der Zeit wird sich nun zeigen wie praxistauglich es dazu wirklich ist), die Löcher für die Schraubösen können damit gebohrt werden (dicke Löcher gehen nicht, da für dicke Bohrerköpfe oder wie die heißen das Einspannteil zu klein ist) und alles möglich andere... Bei dem Preis echt eine super Sache und bei 36 Monaten Herstellergarantie kann man nix falsch machen! 

Ich werde es also behalten und für meine Jerkbaits verwenden. Danke nochmal vielmals für eure Tipps.

weberei


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Anscheinend arbeitet hier keiner mit dem Behnke Epoxy 601! #c



Doch, ich glaube Bondex und Adlerauge, weiß es aber nichtmehr genau.
Zumindest Adlerauge wird sich sicher bald melden, Bondex ist eher unregelmäßig online.
Dass es manche hier verwenden weiß ich aber! Nur genaue Namen kann ich nichtmehr nennen, wenn ich mich nicht irre stimmen aber die oben genannetn...


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir hier in meinem Aldi war sie schon ausverkauft. Hätte sie mir auch gekauft.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Naghul (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: kommt auf die umgebungstemperatur an. ich z.b. benutze eine wärmequelle in meinem köderrad und ich brauche ca. 2-3 stunden bis man die nächste schicht drauf machen kann. generell braucht das epoxy 24h bis es trocken ist.


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @west1: kommt auf die umgebungstemperatur an. ich z.b. benutze eine wärmequelle in meinem köderrad und ich brauche ca. 2-3 stunden bis man die nächste schicht drauf machen kann. generell braucht das epoxy 24h bis es trocken ist.


Danke!:m
Das es erst nach 24 bis 36 Stunden ausgehärtet ist weiß ich.
Laut Behnke beträgt die Verarbeitungszeit bei 20 Grad ca. 40 - 60 Minuten
Ich meinte ob das Zeugs nach ca. 2 Stunden bei Raumtemperatur noch verläuft wenn das Köderrad abgestellt wurde. 

So hier noch 2 Oberflächenköder von heute.

Den Whirlygig den Diemai mal eingestellt hat. Danke Dieter! #6

Länge 11cm






und noch einen, Name unbekannt! #c

Gesamtlänge 23cm


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

....häääää , ich denk' ich guck nich' richtig , .........bisjetzt hatte ich doch nur "Whirlygigs" gebaut|supergri|supergri:m#6 !

Sieht super aus , Hubert#6 !

Was für'n Holz ist das und hast du noch zusätzliche Bebleiung drin(nicht nötig , wahrscheinlich sogar kontraproduktiv !) ?

Hast du eventuell noch'n eisfreies Loch zum Testen gefunden ?

Der andere OfläKö))sieht auch gut aus ,....... ich selber versuche allerdings meistens , meine Köder mit Eigenbau-Props auszustatten , ......oder bei solchen Propellern , wie du sie hier verwendest hast , eine Lagerbuchse anzubringen(geht aber nur bei Größeren) .

Diese Props haben mir einfach zu viel Spiel auf der Achse , verkanten daher manchmal und laufen schlecht an(hat mich früher schon 'n paar mal genervt !) .

Eigenbau-Props kann ich auch gegenläufig bauen , so legt sich so ein Köder bei schnellerem Einholen auch nicht auf die Seite , bzw. benötigt keinen Kiel-Ballast !

Wirklich schöne Arbeiten , Hubert , du wirst deine Freude daran haben#: !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .........bisjetzt hatte ich doch nur "Whirlygigs" gebaut|supergri|supergri:m#6 !


Ab jetzt nicht mehr  



> Sieht super aus , Hubert#6 !


 Danke Dieter! :m



> Was für'n Holz ist das und hast du noch zusätzliche Bebleiung drin(nicht nötig , wahrscheinlich sogar kontraproduktiv !) ?


Müsste Buche sein, alte Vorhangstange. Zusätzliches Blei hab ich keins drin.



> Hast du eventuell noch'n eisfreies Loch zum Testen gefunden ?


Hier ist fast alles offen! |supergri In der Wanne lief er. Mal sehen wie die Straßen heute Mittag sind, eventuell geh ich dann noch testen.



> Der andere OfläKö))sieht auch gut aus ,....... ich selber versuche allerdings meistens , meine Köder mit Eigenbau-Props auszustatten


Hast du ein Bild von den Eigenbauprops?



> Wirklich schöne Arbeiten , Hubert , du wirst deine Freude daran haben#: !


Dann muss ich mir wohl so eine Drechselbank beschaffen.


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Diese Vorhangsstangen sind manchmal auch aus irgendeinem leichteren Holz , ......wenn das wirklich Buche ist , wird dein "Whirlygig" vermutlich mehr unter Wasser als auch an der Oberfläche laufen !

Ich habe diese Köder immer aus Abachi gedrechselt , leichte Besenstiele aus (glaub'ich) Brasilkiefer(sieht so ähnlich aus wie Abachi und ist auch leicht) gehen auch .

Hier ein Bild mit einem gekauften Propeller , wo ich eine Lagerbuchse montiert habe , ......dies Buchsen kann man aus Messing-Rundstangen fertigen , ...zuerst mittig durchbohren und dann ins Bohrfutter spannen und mit diversen Feilen drehend bearbeiten .

Das Messingstück muß zum Einspannen natürlich etwas länger sein , man kann an beiden Enden so'ne Buchse anarbeiten .

Mit'm Sägeblatt wird zum Schluß abgetrennt , am besten geht das Bearbeiten , wenn man die(Qualitäts)Bohrmaschine in eine horizontale Tischklammer einspannt , ....im Bohrständer geht's aber auch , man muß dann allerdings gebückt/sitzend seitlich arbeiten .

Übrigens kann man so auch Spinnerkörper , Posengewichte mit integrierten Ösen , Worm-Weights , etc. aus Messing herstellen .

Die Buchse wird dann mit dem dünneren Ende in eine Paßbohrung im Propeller gesteckt(vorhandenes Loch entsprechend aufbohren) und dann mit'm Hammer einfach vorsichtig vernietet , danach ggfs. das Loch in'ner Buchse nachbohren , das es sich eventuell durch's Nieten verformt haben könnte .

Daneben noch ein einblättriger Propeller aus Alublech und eine Anreißschablone für einen kleinen Buzzer-Propeller .

Die jeweils umgeknickten und durchbohrten Laschen ergeben zwei Lagerpunkte ,... so'n Prop wird IMMER störungsfrei laufen .

Man kann sie so bauen , das das Propellerblatt längs(wie bei der Schablone) oder auch quer(wie beim Einblättrigen) zur Köder-Mittelachse zu liegen kommt .

Habe für letztere Möglichkeit auf die Schnelle leider keinen Köder gefunden , aber der "Splasher" in meinem Ködervideo hat so einen Prop ,.... die flache Grundform ist einfach "T"-förmig , wobei der Basis-Balken des "T's" zweimal geknickt und durchbohrt wird , um die zwei Auflagepunkte zu erzielen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEgu8ur5X9Y

Bei 00:42 sieht man den Propeller kurz , leider nicht sehr deutlich !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! #6 
Dann werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Propeller bauen.
Jetzt bau ich erst mal an meiner Maus weiter! :q


----------



## weberei (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:
Tolle Köder!

@ all:

meine Aluwobbler sind fertig #6

Hier die ersten 5, der letzte folgt im nächsten Beitrag:


----------



## weberei (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und zu guter letzt:


----------



## Berlinerstar (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west1:
> Tolle Köder!
> 
> @ all:
> ...



Schick, haste die aus Alufolie gemacht???


Gruß Thomas


----------



## weberei (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Berlinerstar:

Danke! 
Ja, sind alle 6 aus Alufolie!
Sind mit Sicherheit nicht super schön (zB der offene Spalt unten im Bauch, wo die Drahtachse eingeklebt ist etc) aber haben dafür eine gute Aktion 

@all:

habe eben nochmal mit der Maschine rumgespielt. Dabei habe ich verschiedene Aufsätze ausprobiert. 
1)Zuerst den Gravierpunkt auf einem Plastikstück: Leider verwackle ich beim Gravieren immer, aber ich glaube ich habe eine gute Taktik, das zu ändern. Allerdings werde ich fast nie gravieren, also kein Problem!
2)Danach war der Schleifpapierkreis dran (auf dem Bild das rote runde Ding, wie nennt man das??? #c). Damit wollte ich die Kanten einer Dachlatte abrunden. Und was soll ich sagen? In wenigen Sekunden war die Kante rund und ich erkenne kaum Dellen. Also ist der Haupteinsatzzweck schonmal erfüllt. Evtl muss ich noch mit ner Feile drüber gehen oder mit Schmirgelpapier.
3) Dann habe ich die Schleifsteine auf der abgerundeten Kante ausprobiert (im Bild die beiden blau-grauen Aufsätze): er wirkt wie feines Schmirgelpapier und macht das Ergebnis schön glatt... Sonst wird es wahrscheinlich eingesetzt, um scharfe Metallkanten oder so abzuschleifen.
4)zum Schluss versuchte ich mich an der Fräse (der silberne Stab mit rauhem Kopf) und habe versucht einen Kiemenbogen zu machen (im Bild rechts am Rand des Holzstückes). Noch keine Glanzleistung, doch im Laufe der Zeit und nach weiteren Versuchen werden die Ergebnisse immer besser  Die Kiemen wurden aber schon besser, als ich mit Schmirgelpapier drüber gegangen bin...






Soviel dazu, ich werde die Maschine auf jeden Fall behalten, an ihr werde ich noch viel Spaß haben, da sie mir viel Zeit abnimmt, zB eben beim Kanten abrunden.

weberei #h

PS: hier auch noch ein Bild von meinem Köderkarussell:






in den Metallleisten werden oben und unten zurechtgebogene Haken in Löcher eingesteckt und darein dann die Jerks eingehangen und mit Gummis gespannt.
Kein optisches Meisterwerk, doch es erfüllt seinen Zweck


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitrat Nagul:

...das ich volle kanne sprühe und trotzdem kommt vorne ganz wenig raus. für ein alten mann wie mich genau richtig 


Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüttataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


Aber dennoch ein gelungener Bachforellensaibling!


----------



## Hannes94 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey 
 schaut mal was ich gefunfden habe , ich finde die teile echt genial  da wir hier grade so eine swimbait diskusion haben 

http://www.luckylures.nl/lures_arowana.php


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Das runde rote Ding nennt sich Schleiftrommel , benutze ich auch immer zum Verrunden !

Ersatz gibt's im Baumarkt , beim "Dremel"-Zubehör !

Diese Schleifstifte sind für Holz nicht so geeignet ,....... was du zum Wobblerbau brauchst sind die Schleiftrommel , Trennscheiben(für Schlitze) , Bohrer 1,0mm und 1,5mm (für Schraubösen zum Vorbohren) , Kegelfräser(zum Aufsenken vom Bohrungen , wenn Ösen eingeklebt werden) , diverse Rund,-und Ovalfräser(zum Ausfräsen von Popper-Lippen) , ...und natürlich einige feine Fräser , wenm du Details wie Kiemenbögen machen willst .

Deine Alu-Wobbler sind ja hübsch geworden , ......aber ich frage mich , ob die Teile auch hechtsicher sind(der Fisch wird wohl hängenbleiben , aber ob der Wobbler danach noch zu gebrauchen ist ?) , .......wenn nicht , hätte man sich das bemalen ja schenken können(zu viel Aufwand für'n "Einweg-Wobbler") .

@ Hannes94

Ich kenne den Erbauer dieser Superköder von anderen Seiten , wußte aber nicht , das er 100€ dafür nimmt !

Na ja , exklusive Handarbeit eben , ........ich würde keine 100€ in's Wasser werfen , auch nicht mit 'ner Schnur 'dran !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Zitrat Nagul:
> ...das ich volle kanne sprühe und trotzdem kommt vorne ganz wenig raus. für ein alten mann wie mich genau richtig
> 
> 
> Tatüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüttataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!



Oh ja, dafür muss es ein tatütata geben  Hast du den Ferkelfahnder schon informiert? Ich schreibe ihm einfach mal, falls du es noch nicht getan hast.

@ diemai:
Danke für dein Lob und auch für deine ausführliche Erklärung!
Dass man die Aufsätze im Baumarkt nachkaufen kann steht sogar in der Anleitung. Dort stehen alle Marken, die ich verwenden kann, also zB Dremel, Proxxon, Bosch etc.
Mal sehen, ob ich mir da dann noch andere Dinger kaufe, als die die ich schon habe, aber ich glaube das sollte bisher reichen. 
Wieso sind denn die Schleifsteine für Holz nicht geeignet? Ich habe sie darauf ausprobiert und sie haben die Oberfläche schön glatt gemacht. Ob das ihr eigentlicher Einsatzzweck ist, ist jetzt nebensächlich. Ich finde, ich kann die dazu gebrauchen.

Und: Ich glaube schon, dass die Wobbler hechsicher sind! Die Epoxy - Schicht ist richtig stark und ich glaube nicht, dass der Hecht den Wobbler kaputt bekommt. Vielleicht kann sich Bondex ja noch dazu äußern, ich kann das nicht einschätzen #c

weberei #h


----------



## Honeyball (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und hier ist wieder so ein schöner Satz, wo jeder, der ihn alleine liest, sofort denkt, da redet einer beim Arzt über seine Prostata-Probleme:m 


Naghul schrieb:


> also ich kann es so einstellen, das ich volle kanne sprühe und trotzdem kommt vorne ganz wenig raus. für ein alten mann wie mich genau richtig :q



Wird natürlich für die Ferkelfahndungsfreunde-Nachwelt aufgehoben


----------



## stefano89 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mir persönlich ist es eigentlich egal, ob ein Wobbler hechtsicher ist (damit mein ich nur den Wobblerkörper, die Achse muss natürlich halten). Es hat sich schon gelohnt, wenn ich einen Fisch damit fange. Wenn man allerdings eine Möglichkeit hat, ihn komplett sicher zu machen, ohne ihn komplett umzubauen, sollte man dies natürlich probieren. Aber ich denke auch,dass die relativ Beißfest sind.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bondex (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Weberei

Mach Dir keine Sorgen! Ich denke die Aluwobbler sind so mit das stabilste an Kunstködern was ich mir vorstellen kann. Wichtig ist nur daß die Folie richtig fest gepresst werden muß und die Achse im Schlitz genügend Epoxy zum Einkleben erhält. Sowas ist quasi unkaputtbar. Die Achse sollte auf jeden fall durchgehend sein, aber das versteht sich von selbst


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Wieso sind denn die Schleifsteine für Holz nicht geeignet?
> 
> weberei #h


Wenn du mit denen z.B. Augenhöhlen in härterem Holz ausschleifst kann es sein dass die Dinger sehr heiß werden.
Im schlimmsten Fall lösen sie sich vom Stift und können dir um die Ohren fliegen! Also aufpassen!

Hier noch 2 Mäuschen und ein Frosch.

Die Mäuse wobbeln schön auf der Oberfläche, zumindest in der Wanne! Der Frosch streckt nur den Kopf aus dem Wasser und muss wohl etwas ruckartig eingeholt werden.  

Mauswobbler 8cm






Mauswobbler 6cm





Frosch 7cm


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Tolle Teile! Mal ne ganz andere Idee!#6


----------



## weberei (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:
Danke für deine Antwort. Ich war mir auch recht sicher, dass sie hechtsicher sind. Habe die Alufolie schön gepresst und natürlich eine durchgängige Ahcse eingebaut und mit Epoxy verklebt.
Außen habe ich 3 Schichten Epoxy aufgetragen. Wenn ich jetzt stark auf den wobbler drücke, bewegt sich da nix, auch bei richtig starkem Druck nicht.

@ west1:

Danke für den Hinweis! Dann werde ich die kanten lieber mit Schmirgelpapier glätten. Kann mir irgendwer sagen, wozu ich die Schleifsteine dnan verwenden kann? Also jetzt nicht unbedingt zum Wobbler-/Jerkbaitbau, sondern irgendwo sonst im Hasuhalt?

Deine Mäuse und der Frosch sind echt schön geworden! Sehr ausergewöhnlich.


----------



## Naghul (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und hier ist wieder so ein schöner Satz, wo jeder, der ihn alleine liest, sofort denkt, da redet einer beim Arzt über seine Prostata-Probleme:m
> 
> 
> Wird natürlich für die Ferkelfahndungsfreunde-Nachwelt aufgehoben






....................na toll, danke bondex und weberei #d |supergri

@west1: super teile, gefällt mir :l


----------



## Amero (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h
*@all schöne wobbler und jerks habt ihr gebaut#6
ich habe mir auch einen neuen jerkbait gebaut,versuch eines piketime nachbau*|rolleyes









*selfmade piketime buffalo* *top*#h


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schick schick #6 haste fein jemacht |rolleyes


----------



## weberei (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Amero:
sehen gut aus! Weiter so.

@ Naghul: 
*Ironie Anfang*
sowas kann man nicht durchgehen lassen, lass es dir eine Lehre sein. #d Ich will hier über Eigenbau Wobbler oder Jerkbaits reden, nicht über irgendwelche intimen Sachen. :vik: Hoffen wir das sowas hier nichtmehr vorkommt  
*Ironie Ende*


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Wieder'n paar super ObfläKö's , sehr schön gemacht , Hubert#6 , .....habe auch noch irgendwo so'ne Mäuse !

@ weberei

Diese Schleifstifte sind zur Bearbeitung von Metall gedacht , ihre Standzeit ist meistens aber ziehmlich gering ,...... zur Holzbearbeitung sind Fräser und grobe Schleiftrommeln besser .

Mit so kleinen Fräsern , Schleifstiften und Schleiftrommeln kannst du aber keine Kanten glätten ! 
Da diese Werkzeuge einen sehr kleinen Auflagepunkt haben und nur durch deine , nicht gerade statische , Hand geführt werden , wirst du dir immer Beulen und Macken ins Werkstück machen , die du dann entweder verspachteln oder verschleifen(Schmirgelpapier) mußt !

Ich benutze die Schleiftrommel nur zur gröberen Vorarbeit des Wobblerkörpers , danach mache ich mit meiner Schmirgelpapierfeile und Schleifklotz weiter .

Besonders Fichten , -und Kiefernholz ist aufgrund seiner Hart ,-Weich-Maserung noch anfälliger für solche Unebenheiten , homogenere Holzsorten wie Abachi oder Buche sind in der Beziehung besser zu bearbeiten !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder'n paar super ObfläKö's , sehr schön gemacht , Hubert#6 , .....habe auch noch irgendwo so'ne Mäuse !



Bin schon auf Frühjahr gespannt, ob die Teile was bringen.
An einigen Gewässern die befische müsste mit dem Zeugs eigentlich was gehen.



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Vorhangsstangen sind manchmal auch aus irgendeinem leichteren Holz , ......wenn das wirklich Buche ist , wird dein "Whirlygig" vermutlich mehr unter Wasser als auch an der Oberfläche laufen !


Dieter, der ist auch Buche, hab ihn aber noch nicht getestet. Vorsichtshalber hab ich noch einen aus leichteren Holz (Besenstiel) gebaut.


----------



## bafoangler (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
.....exakt meine Rede...


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Das ist ja gerade die Stärke des "Whirlygig" , das man ihn an der Oberfläche UND bis zu 0,5m tief fischen kann ,.... mit Abachi-Ködern hat das bei mir immer gut geklappt ! 

Buche hat weniger Auftrieb und daher denke ich , das er auch bei langsamem Zug sofort abtauchen wird . 

Auf so Mäuse und Frösche hab' ich bisjetzt ziehmlich wenig Bisse bekommen ,..... mein erfolgreichstes reines OfläKö-Modell ist der einfache "Zara Spook" nach "Heddon" , ansonsten noch "Whirlygig" und "Lucky13"(ebenfalls nach "Heddon") , die beiden tauchen aber auch ab !

Ferner wäre da noch der "Bass Oreno" , ebenfalls ein abtauchender Köder , den man fast auf der Stelle arbeiten lassen kann(so kann man einen bekannten Hecht-Standort intensiver "beackern") .

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Auf so Mäuse und Frösche hab' ich bisjetzt ziehmlich wenig Bisse bekommen ,....



An vielen Gewässern werden die Teile vermutlich wenig bringen,
aber an solchen Gewässern müsste was gehen. 
Schauen wir mal was das Jahr so bringt! |supergri


----------



## weberei (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Diese Schleifstifte sind zur Bearbeitung von Metall gedacht , ihre Standzeit ist meistens aber ziehmlich gering ,...... zur Holzbearbeitung sind Fräser und grobe Schleiftrommeln besser .
> 
> ...



Ok, ich verwende dann die Schleiftrommel für die Vorabreit und zum Schluss gehe ich dann eben nochmal mit Feile und Schmirgelpapier drüber. Alleine dadurch geht es aber schon einiges schneller, denke ich.
Ich habe zum Testen eine Dachlatte aus Fichte genommen. Später die Jerks werden aus Buche sein, also laut deiner Aussage besser zu bearbeiten mit der Schleiftrommel.

Ich weiß nur nicht, wieso ihr so schlechte Erfahrung mit dem Teil gemacht habt bzgl. Kanten abrunden. Bei mir sieht das alles gut aus und ich erkenne keine Unebenheiten oder Dellen. Komisch... Aber lassen wir diese Diskussion jetzt sein, ich werde schon meine Erfahrungen damit machen, wenn sie schlecht sind lerne ich daraus 

Naja danke jedoch nochmal für eure Hilfe!

weberei


----------



## stefano89 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Oh menno, da werd ich ja ganz wuschig, wenn ich das Fischwasser seh xD


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @west1: Oh menno, da werd ich ja ganz wuschig, wenn ich das Fischwasser seh xD



Du hast es ja nicht weit! Über die Grenze, ein wenig suchen und die Gewässer sind da! :q


----------



## stefano89 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, ganz so nah is das auch ned wirklich...


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

Sehr schöne Gewässer , Hubert , genau mein Ding , .........gibt's hier in'ner Hamburger Gegend leider nicht sooo viel , da muß ich dann schon nach Mecklenburg fahren .

In vielen Hamburger Gewässern laufen OfläKö's nicht so gut , ich vermute 'mal , das die Fische wegen dem starken Bootsverkehr 'ne Etage tiefer stehen ?

In diesem Hamburger Flüsschen gehen sie jedoch noch ganz gut , morgens und abends , wenn noch keine Kanu's unterwegs sind , ......im Sommer ist nur ca. 1/3 seiner Breite frei , beide Ufer sind dann voller Seerosen .

http://www.asvhh.de/Karten/kagos_foto.htm

(auf die Kamerasymbole klicken , die Karte läßt sich auch scrollen)

                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist doch auch ein schönes Gewässer, Dieter.
So ein Seerosengewässer fehlt mir noch, Seerosen sind selten hier.

Übrigens hattest du Recht! War gestern Testen am See.
Der Buchen Whirlygig läuft unter Wasser. Bei schnellerem Einholen, wenn das Stahlvorfach auf der Wasseroberfläche ist, bleibt er oben.
Der andere läuft bei jeder Geschwindigkeit oben.
Die Mäuse und der Frosch laufen auch ganz gut.
Am besten gefällt mir aber der hier. Darum hab ich gestern Abend noch so einen Kollegen mit längeren 6cm Eigenbau Propellern gebaut. 
Gesamtlänge 16cm





Mal sehen was der für einen Krach macht. :q


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo alle,

erst einmal ein großes "Respekt" für alle hier - Eure Wobbler und KuKös schauen echt super aus! 

Ich möchte dieses Jahr auch mal in diese tolle Beschäftigung reinschnuppern. Dazu hab ich mir erst einmal das Buch von Hans Nordin besorgt - das find ich schon ziemlich gut. Allerdings scheinen die meisten hier ihre Wobbler ja anders zu bauen. Deshalb hab ich ein paar grundlegende Fragen - wär toll, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt:

-Aus welchem Material baut ihr Eure Schaufeln? Nordin nimmt ja anscheinend meistens Alu-Blech (1,5mm) - das erscheint mir ganz schön dick. In seinem Buch schreibt er auch von Polycarbonat - wisst ihr, was das genau ist?

-Welches Holz verwendet ihr am liebsten / was ist am einfachsten zu bearbeiten?

-Welche "Markenwobbler" habt ihr schon kopiert? Ich hab mir hier gerade mal meinen Abu Hi-Lo angeschaut, der scheint ja recht einfach aufgebaut zu sein.

-Hier scheinen ja recht wenige ihre Ösen einzukleben, während Nordin das praktisch ausschließlich macht - habt ihr hier schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder gibts andere Gründe, die gegen Schraubösen sprechen?

-Wie tragt ihr das Epoxy-Harz auf? Kann man das Zeug aus einem Pinsel wieder auswaschen oder geht dabei jedesmal ein Pinsel flöten?

So, das sind viele Fragen - ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet #h.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Bassattack (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Wobblerbastler ich bin so froh endlich mal fertig geworden ,wollte euch mal zeigen was ich so gebastelt habe ,vieleicht sind die ja was geworden hoffe ihr sagt mir eure meinung ,ich habe sie schon vor dem Lackieren getestet ,funktionieren einwandfrei ,der Linke wiegt genau 10 grm ,der Rechte 15grm sind aus (Oliven Holz gemacht ,finde ich sehr stabill von der verarbeitung und brauch man nicht so viel gewicht hinzufügen.Gruss Bassattack.|supergri


----------



## stefano89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Bassattack, die sehen super aus.

@ButterFische:

Die Schaufeln baut hier fast jeder aus Polycarbonat, genauer Lexan. Das sind Kunststoffe, welche sehr flexibel aber doch formstabil und schlagfest sind, leicht, super zu verarbeiten im Gegensatz zu Alublech, billiger und auch unauffälliger da durchsichtig.
Als Dicke würde ich dir bei kleineren Wobblern zu 1mm raten, bei größeren zu 1,5 oder sogar 2mm.

Als Holz wird häufig zu Balsaholz geraten, welches am leichtesten zu bearbeiten ist, weil es keine Hart-Weich-Maserung hat, und so weich ist, dass es mit nem Messer gut bearbeitet werden kann. 
Dieses Holz sollte man nur für kleinere Wobbler benutzen, da es einen hohen Auftrieb hat und man somit zu viel Blei einsetzen müsste.
Nachteil wie ich finde, dass man es nur in Modellbaugeschäften bekommt, welche es bei uns im Umkreis nicht gibt, oder im Internet, zu horenden Versandpreisen.
Ich zum Beispiel benutze im Moment nur Fichte, da wir davon genügend hier rumliegen haben. Nachteil dabei ist aber, dass man durch die Maserung oft wellige Strukturen bekommt und es sehr brüchig ist, zB beim Sägen der Schlitze für Tauchschaufel und Stahlachse.
Für größere Wobbler und Jerkbaits wird denke ich Abachi am meisten benutzt. Das ist das Material, welches im Saunabau zumeist benutzt wird und viele hier besorgen sich dort auch den Verschnitt, zu Niedrigstpreisen oder gar umsonst.
Es ist relativ leicht zu bearbeiten, und hat ne größere Dichte. Besitzt soweit ich weiß keine wirkliche Maserung, wodurch man es sehr glatt schleifen kann um perfekte Ergebnisse zu erzielen.
Da kannste ja auch einfach ausprobieren, welche anderen Holzarten dir vielleicht zusagen, oder nicht. Im Grunde kann man jede Holzart nehmen.

Die am  meisten kopierten Markenwobbler dürften die Grandmas sein, sind sehr leicht zu kopieren, da sie keine Struktur aufweisen und einfache Formen haben. 

Zum Öseneinkleben: Sollte man nur bei Harthölzern tun. ZB bei Abachi oder ähnlichen. Bei weicheren Holzarten kann die Öse ohne Probleme ausgerissen werden, was Fischverlust zur Folge hätte und dem Fisch eineges Leid beschert. Deshalb solltest du bei kleineren Wobblern / weichen Hölzern immer eine durchgehende Stahlachse aus Edelstahldraht verwenden. Bekommt man billig auf eBay, etwas um 1.00mm sollte ausreichen ( bei Wobblern um 10cm, kleiner 0,8, größer 1,2mm).
Bei eingeklebten Ösen sollte man sehr sauber arbeiten und mit dem Kleber nicht sparen. Glaube nicht, dass hier wenige einkleben. Viele biegen nur ihre Ösen für kleinere Köder aus Edelstahldraht selbst, da dann die Öse nicht so dick ist.

Epoxy trage ich persönlich mit Einwegpinseln auf, da gabs mal nen 50er Pack im Baumarkt für 1€.
Die Pinsel verkleben immer so strark, dass man sie wegschmeißen kann...

Das sind so meine bisherigen Erfahrungen, die sich womöglich bzw. sicherlich nicht mit denen aler anderen hier decken, aber ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen. 
Solltest du mal mehr Zeit zur Verfügung haben, kannste dir mal den Thread hier bzw seinen Vorgänger Wobbler aus Besenstil I zu Gemüte führen, bewirkt wahre Wunder.

Gruß Steffen un viel Spass beim Basteln


----------



## ButterBeiDeFische (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Steffen,

mensch, super - vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich bin schon fleißig dabei, die beiden Threads durchzuackern, aber das ganze ist, wie Du schon gesagt hast, sehr zeitaufwendig.

Mit Deinen Tipps hast Du mir sehr weitergeholfen! Ich hoffe, dass ich dann auch bald das eine oder andere schöne Foto posten kann.

Viele Grüße,

Markus

P.S.: Eine Frage noch: Wo bekommt man denn Lexan?


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Butter
Erstmal herzlich wilkommen bei uns Verrückten... #h

....aber "Steffi"hat recht, der erste Threat beinhaltet alles was Du zum Wobblerbau wissen mußt. Sicher ist das zeitaufwändig, aber welches Hobby ist das nicht? Außerdem findest Du da auch klasse Bilder, Anregungen... das solltest Du Dir nicht entgehen lassen wenn Dich die Materie Wobblerbau wirklich interessiert. Die meisten Deiner Fragen werden dort schon mehrfach beantwortet sein...tja da mußt Du nun durch


----------



## stefano89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

EBAY ist auch hier dein Freund. Hab mir 1,00mm für 10€ bestellt. Davon ist auch das meiste Versand, aber das Material is glaub 1,30m lang und 30 oder 40 breit, also genug für 500 Wobbler oder so...


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bassattack:

sehen sehr gut aus, klasse!

@ ButterBeiDeFische:

Ich kann nurnoch hinzufügen, dass du das Epoxy auch auswaschen kannst mit Nitroverdünnung oder wie das heißt. Pinselreiniger eben, mit dem man auch andere Lacke vom Pinsel bekommt. Da kann man dann den Pinsel 4-5 mal verwenden etwa. 
Sonst sollte Stefano alles gesagt haben...

weberei #h


----------



## Naghul (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@butter: willkommen #h

das meiste ist ja eigentlich schon gesagt nur würde ich dir von balsa am anfang abraten. es ist einfach zu weich und bedarf einiges an übung vernümpftige köder aus balsa zu formen.
such dir ein anderes weichholz aus. meine empfehlung wäre da abachi. ist ein wenig schwieriger zu bekommen aber das bessere holz für den anfang. wenn du nicht an abachi kommst, nimm erstmal was du finden kannst, damit du überhaupt ein gefühl für das holz und das formen solche köder bekommst. später kannst du das nehmen was dir am besten liegt. im grunde kannste du aus alles köder bauen, wenn du einige grundregeln beachtest.

ich würde dir auch abraten zuerst teures material oder werkzeug zu kaufen. probier es aus und wenn es dir spass macht dann bau es aus.

dann rann an das holz und angefangen zu schnitzen


----------



## Naghul (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ne ganz andere frage, wer hier aus dem board benutzt das C&W Lure Epoxy von dem schweden?

kann der jenige mal ein wenig erfahrungsbericht abgeben. mich würde die verarbeitung und das material an sich interessieren.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Balsaholzleisten bekommt man auch im Baumarkt. Einfach mal nach Resten beim Holzzuschnitt fragen.
So kaufe ich mein Balsaholz.


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adlerauge: genauso hohl ich mein holz auch  oder ich geh an unser kaminholz 

 Vorhinn war ich das erste mal angeln dises jahr  und sihe da   .... 1. Wobbler 2010 
1.ansitz 2010  
  1. wurf 2010  
1. hecht2010 :vik:
 62cm hat fleckie :k:vik::vik::vik:
Einfach nur Genial auf seine eigenen werke was zu fangen  darauf ist man besonders stolz:l


----------



## stefano89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: nenn mich nicht so! :c




@Adlerauge: bei uns im Umkreis führt kein einziger Baumarkt Balsa...son Käse. Werd mir demnächst mal im Inet welches bestellen und dann meine Schlagzahl beim Wobblerbau erhöhen.

@Hannes: Petri zum 1. Fisch, beim 1. Wurf mitm 1. Wobbler 2010. Aber tu das bitte NIEEE wieder. Leg niemals nen Fisch in den Schnee, oder auf den Boden, sowas schadet ihm nur!!!

Gruß !!!SteffEN!!! :vik:


----------



## Berlinerstar (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann es auch kaum noch erwarten mit meinen eigen Kreationen was zu fangen, bis da hin ist es aber noch ein weiter weg.
Die ersten sind jetzt soweit das ich sie Lackieren kann. Werd aber erst mal alle 9ne so weit fertig machen dass ich sie in einem Abwasch Lackieren kann hier noch mal ein Bild von den letzten.


edit:. Auch von mir ein dickes Petri


Gruß Thomas


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Adlerauge: genauso hohl ich mein holz auch  oder ich geh an unser kaminholz
> 
> Vorhinn war ich das erste mal angeln dises jahr  und sihe da   .... 1. Wobbler 2010
> 1.ansitz 2010
> ...



Na dann 4 mal Petri, zum 1 Wob #6, zum 1 Ansitz #6, zum 1 Wurf #6 und natürlich zum ersten Hecht 2010! #6#6#6#6


----------



## Naghul (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Adlerauge: genauso hohl ich mein holz auch  oder ich geh an unser kaminholz
> 
> Vorhinn war ich das erste mal angeln dises jahr  und sihe da   .... 1. Wobbler 2010
> 1.ansitz 2010
> ...




gz blonder hechtfreak |supergri :m


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hehe danke 

stefano89 : Ich weiß das man die fische nicht auf den boden legt ^^ allerdings war er schon tot  und durfte vorhinn in der bratfanne weiterschwimmen 

Berlinerstar :  die sehen schon gut aus   keine bange die werden schon fangen 

Naghul:  ich passe mich halt den hechten an  ,  die hechte haben gellbe flecken  und ich hab blonde strehnen :vik: hihi


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie du hast den abgeschlachtet? Das in der Schonzeit??? Sah mir aus wie ein trächtiges Weibchen, oder täusche ich mich da

Zitat:
@Bondex: nenn mich nicht so! 


Sorry war nicht böse gemeint, aber Stephanie war mir zu lang :q


----------



## stefano89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich geb dir gleich #q


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dann komm doch!!! Und wenn sich noch ein paar mit dranhängen wird´n richtig geiles Basteltreffen draus:vik:


----------



## stefano89 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmmm...neee....is mir dann doch n bischen zu weit....haste nochmal Glück gehabt. xD


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex : Also bei uns in M-V  ist noch keine Schonzeit .(1.Märtz-30.April) Letztes Jahr waren die Zeiten aber noch anders  Außerdem hatte ich hunger auf Fisch.^^


----------



## Zandecht (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo @all!
Ich finds krass wie schnell ihr zum teil eure wobbler fertigbaut, ich hab jetzt ewig für meine ersten beiden gebraucht. Aber da macht wohl übung den meister.

Wär schön wenn ihr mir sagt was ihr von den dingern haltet, in der badewanne laufen sie ganz gut, vor allem der kleine macht ordentliche schlenker.
Das improvisierte Köderkarusell hab ich mir aus nem Fischer-Technik baukasten zusammengebaut, den ich noch im keller hatte. Mit nem Akkuschrauber-akku dreht der kleine motor locker 6 stunden.

@hannes: petri


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zandecht die sehen gut aus! #6 :m
Hast du an dem unteren das Netz draufgeklebt?


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Petri Heil zu deinem Hecht#6 ! Ist in MeckPomm denn überhaupt noch 'was auf , ......oder iss'es ein Fluß-Hecht ?
Bin auch in einem Mecklenburger Verein und habe die LAV-Karte(schon bezahlt , aber noch nicht abgeholt) , in SH und HH ist ja jetzt wirklich Schonzeit !

@ West1

Hubert , das hört sich so an , als ob du deine "Whirlygigs" gerade hereinkurbelst ? Man muß viel mit der Rutenspitze arbeiten , ein Abachi-Köder sollte dann wie ein Stickbait an der Oberfläche laufen , wenn auch nicht so intensiv gleitend .

Bei schnellerem , geradliniegem Zug sollte er auf bis zu 0,3 bis 0,5m abtauchen und leicht taumelnd hereinkommen , wenn man ihn jetzt mit einer hohen "Schlagzahl" twitcht , bricht er unvorhersehbar in alle Richtungen aus und es ergibt sich ein sehr lebendiger Gesamteindruck !

Mir ist an deinen Ködern aufgefallen , das sie vielleicht noch ein wenig spitzer sein könnten , ähnlich eines Zäpfchen(eine Projektil-Form wäre schon wieder zu spitz) , dann tauchen sie eventuell auch besser ab .

Aber der Grundgedanke bei den "Whirlygigs" ist , das sie wahlweise AN und UNTER der Oberfläche geführt werden können , gesteuert nur durch die Einholgeschwindigkeit und die Bewegungen der Rute !

@ ButterBeiDieFische

Herzlich willkommen im Klub#6 !

Ich denke , das der Herr Nordin die Ösen nur einklebt , weil er kurzschenklige Ösen aus'm Baumarkt verwendet .

Mittlererweile gibt es spezielle Köder-Schraubösen zu kaufen , aus V2A und Messing(nicht empfehlenswert) ,.....die haben längere Gewindeschäfte und brauchen daher nicht unbedingt eingeklebt zu werden(mache ich aber trotzdem) .

Leider gibt's die offensichtlich nicht in Deutschland , aber man kann sie aus anderen europäischen Ländern sowie USA bestellen .

Hier findest du 'ne Link-Liste :

http://www.lurefishinguk.com

Einfach auf "links" und dann auf "manufacturerer/suppliers links" klicken .


Du kannst aber auch Eigenbau-Ösen aus V2A-Draht verwenden , ist nur etwas aufwändiger .


Als Bauholz verwende ich Abachi(für mittlere Wobbler und kleine Jerks) , Buche(für größere Jerks) und auch Steakbretter aus Teakholz(findet man gelegetlich billig auf Flohmarkten , dürfen aber nicht ZU fettig sein) .

Ansonsten zum Drechseln noch Kiefer/Fichte-Rundholz , Besenstiele aus einem leichten Tropenholz(ähnlich Abachi) , heißt glaub'ich "Brasilkiefer" , .....und alte Stuhl,-und Tischbeine aus Buche aus'm Sperrmüll , bzw. vom Recycling-Hof .

Als Material für Tauchlippen kannst du auch Alu-Blech verwenden , 1,0 mm für kleinere Köder mit der Schnuröse am Körper und 1,5mm bis 2,0mm für größere bzw. GANZ große Wob's, wobei das Material hierbei stabil genug ist , um die Schnuröse auch direkt AN der Tauchschaufel zu montieren .

So hier noch ein kleiner Basiskurz im Wobblerbau , zwar in Balsa , aber dennoch sehr aufschlußreich , finde ich , .......wohlgemerkt NUR eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten und Variationen , einen Wobbler zu bauen . 

ErsterTeil :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

Zweiter Teil :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM


                             Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Hubert , das hört sich so an , als ob du deine "Whirlygigs" gerade hereinkurbelst ?


 Ja Dieter, hab sie nur gerade eingekurbelt.



> Bei schnellerem , geradliniegem Zug sollte er auf bis zu 0,3 bis 0,5m abtauchen und leicht taumelnd hereinkommen ,


 Der Buchengig bewegte sich unter Wasser leicht taumelnd. 



> Mir ist an deinen Ködern aufgefallen , das sie vielleicht noch ein wenig spitzer sein könnten , ähnlich eines Zäpfchen(eine Projektil-Form wäre schon wieder zu spitz) , dann tauchen sie eventuell auch besser ab .


Ich bin schon froh dass ich sie ohne Drechselbank so hin bekommen hab! :q
|kopfkrat Ich glaub ich muss mir doch wieder so ein Teil zulegen!



> Aber der Grundgedanke bei den "Whirlygigs" ist , das sie wahlweise AN und UNTER der Oberfläche geführt werden können , gesteuert nur durch die Einholgeschwindigkeit und die Bewegungen der Rute !


Sobald die Fische wieder 5 Etagen höher stehen, werde ich mal sämtliche Führungstechniken durchexerzieren. Schaun wir mal was dabei raus kommt. #6:m


----------



## Zandecht (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west: danke, das netz hab ich mit nagellack fixiert und dann epoxyd drüber.

@all: woran liegt es dass meine epoxy schicht trotz köderkarusell kleine dellen hat? kann dass an der temperatur liegen? verarbeitungstemperatur ist laut hersteller 25°C, bei mir in der bude sinds ca 20°C - macht das was aus?
|kopfkrat


----------



## Zandecht (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: weißt du wie diese folie heißt, die der kerl aus den videos verwendet? oder woher man sowas bekommt?

Auf jeden fall sehr lehrreiche clips!


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai : Also die Seen  bei mir in der nähe sind alle zu :c, sogar der vor meiner Haustür wo Gestern 2 lebensmüde Eis angler drauf umherturnten, bei nur 6 cm dickem Eis #d
Ja, es ist ein Fluß-Hecht  aus der Warnow die ist in moment noch recht Eis frei.

Zu den "Whirlygig´s" verwendet ihr in dem vorderem Teil ein Metallröhrchen wo die Achse durchleuft? Sonst wüsste ich nicht wie man die Bohrung dicht bekommt .#c

Zandecht : Echt gut geworden für den  anfang #6


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Zu den "Whirlygig´s" verwendet ihr in dem vorderem Teil ein Metallröhrchen wo die Achse durchleuft? Sonst wüsste ich nicht wie man die Bohrung dicht bekommt .#c



Guckst du.

und hier.


----------



## Flacho (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Zandecht

Also das Köderrad ist ja der Hammer! Sieht richtig cool aus. Eine richtig gute Idee


----------



## Amero (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h
habe wieder ein jerk fertig
ein prologic deviator nachbau 
linien mit pinsel ziehen liegt mir irgendwie nicht wie man am bild erkennen kann |uhoh: wollte mal erwähnen alle meine jerkbaits bekommen 3-4 schichten alkydharz ist stoß und kratzfest


----------



## Tobi94 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie bekommt man denn so ein tolles Schuppenmuster hin?
Ich baue im Moment auch an meinem ersten Wobbler.
Der Körper ist aus Styrodur, die Ösen aus Stahlvorfach durch den Körper gefädelt.


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west1 Danke


----------



## Zandecht (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@flacho: not macht erfinderisch, vor allem wenn man ungeduldig ist :q

@amero: villt klappt das mit den linien besser mit nem dünnen edding oder sowas, ansonsten sieht er gut aus#6.
Was ist denn genau der unterschied zwischen epoxydharz und alkylharz? Gibts n bestimmten Grund warum du letzteres verwendest?

@tobi: schuppenmuster bekommt man am einfachsten mit nem netz hin, das man auf den körper klebt. Gibts in verschiedenen Bastelgeschäften, oder man nimmt einfach n Fliegennetz, oder Kartoffel/Zwiebelnetz. Man kann das Schuppenmuster damit auch aufsprühen (airbrush) und das netz wieder entfernen. Alternativ kann man auch mit Alu-Klebeband arbeiten, in das man Muster eingravieren kann. Oder einfach mit nem dünnen Pinsel/Stift selbstmalen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten, war am bach, trotz hochwasser und hab meine neuesten kreationen getestet (der durchsichtige aus thermoplast und die aus der CD-Presse). und prompt blieb einer auf dem schlachtfeld zurück. laufen aber ganz schön, die press-wobbs.
allerdings ist wiedermal das epoxy beim ersten wasserkontakt innerhalb 1 minute milchig geworden. zum ..tzen! dabei hab ich diesmal extra in der warmen küche gepanzert, nicht im eiskalten keller. und 1 woche liegen lassen vor dem ersten wasserkontakt. oder ist mein epoxy hin (3 jahre alt, steht fast immer im keller bei 5 - 20 grad, je nach jahreszeit)?

oder liegts dran, dass ich das mischungsverhältnis pi ma auge mache? klebrig oder so wars jedenfalls nicht mehr, was schon mal vorkommt, wenn pi oder auge etwas ungenau sind.


----------



## Zandecht (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@mordsker: glaube nicht das epoxyd "schlecht" werden kann sofern es nicht verunreinigt ist. aber wenn du das zeug nicht genau mischst, dann hast du nen überschuss an härter oder harz (je nachdem was zuviel ist) was nach der reaktion "unverbraucht" übrig bleibt. Der Überschuss wird dann wohl mit wasser reagieren und die trübung verursachen. Kannst ja mal nen versuch starten und je ein stück holz nur mit härter und eins nur mit harz bestreichen, austrocknen lassen und ins wasser werfen. |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Habe auch schon festgestellt , das Köder aus Buche sich etwas schwerfälliger bewegen wie in etwa Gleiche oder zumindestens Ähnliche aus leichteren Hölzern , habe ein entsprechendes Statement auch mal in einem kanadischen Artikel gelesen .

("Canadian Guide to Luremaking" , gibt's glaub'ich als Download auf http://www.luremaking.com ) 

@ Hannes94

OK , danke...... die Warnow ist ja auch'n größerer Fluß , ......hier auf'fer Elbe schwimmen überall Eisschollen 'rum , ....Angeln wäre da wohl ziehmlich nervig , .......is' ja sowieso Schonzeit !

So'n Messingrohr(danke ,..... Hubert , für die Antwort) bekommst du in Geschäften für RC-Modellbau inverschiedenen Größen , ich verwende immer Durchmesser 3mm , die bohrung ist so 1,8mm , also wäre die Rohr-Bezeichnung 3 X 0,6mm .

Als Drahtachse verwende ich 1,2mm V2A-Draht von HAKUMA oder 1,5mm V2A-Schweißdraht(bei größeren Ködern mit drehbaren Teilen , z.B. "Globes" oder "Tallywhacker") , .......das klappte immer ganz gut mit diesem Messingrohr !

@ Zandecht

Diese Folie ist eine finnische Spezialität , die gibt's bestimmt nirgendwo anders !

Ich besitze einige finnische Eigenbau-Wobbler , wo sie auch verwendet wurde .

Ich selbst habe irgendwo einige Stücke davon ,.... hat mir ein finnischer Freund 'mal geschickt !

Ansonsten wird sie in diesem Shop verkauft :

http://www.samfishing.fi

Der direkte Link zur entsprechenden Katalogseite ist hier :

http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73&osCsid=bdb82c5550b82eb4d780db5c0b910d8e

Das Doofe ist nur , das ich kein Wort finnisch spreche , .....und mit'm GOOGLE Translator kommt man bei dieser Sprache auch nicht allzu weit;+ !

Habe denen 'mal vor'ner Woche 'ne Mail auf Deutsch und Englisch geschrieben von wegen Lieferung in's EU-Ausland , Zahlungsbedingungen , etc. ,.......habe aber bis jetzt leider keine Antwort bekommen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich diesen Thread schon länger verfolge und gestern meine bei ebay günstig geschossene Dekupiersäge ankam, habe ich mich heute gleich mal dran gemacht einen Wobbler selbst zu bauen.
Als Vorlage diente ein Grandma- Model.
Bei der Farbgebung darf ich mich wohl noch etwas verbessern, ebenso beim Draht biegen.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, ihr werdet zukünfitg öfter von mir lesen, es macht nämlich richtig Spaß.

P.S. Laufeigenschaften konnten noch nicht getestet werden.


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Ach Herrjeh , .......noch 'n Infizierter , .......herzlich willkommen hier im Thread:m!

Was ist denn das für'n Draht , ........sieht für mich so aus , als ob der nicht sooo einfach zu biegen wäre ,........'ne Fahrrad-Speiche ???

Meine eigenen Erstversuche sahen jedenfalls schlimmer aus .....#6!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für'n Draht , ........sieht für mich so aus , als ob der nicht sooo einfach zu biegen wäre ,........'ne Fahrrad-Speiche ???
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo diemai,

danke für das herzliche Willkommen und das Lob aus berufenem Munde.

das ist ordinärer Maschendrahtzaun (der aus dem Lied |supergri). 2 mm dicker Oschi, ich hatte auf die Schnelle nichts anderes parat und hab den dann halt von seiner Kunststoffbeschichtung befreit.
Für die Nächsten besorge ich mir 1 mm VA-Draht.


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tag Wallerseimen oder darf man dich beim Namen nennen? :m

Eine schöne Maschendrahtoma hast du da gebaut! #6
Aus was für einem Holz hast du die gebaut, Dachlatte oder Balsa?


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallersheimen

Hihi , .......Maschendrahtzaun , ......spart wohl das Ausbleien :m.

NeeNee , ......V2A ist eindeutig besser , rostet auch nicht , .........aber wenn's sooo pressiert hat mit dem ersten Wobbler.........#6 !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter wenn du das Zeugs hier meinst? So was ähnliches hatte ich letztens in der Bastelabteilung im Baumarkt in der Hand. War aber Stoff, gibts in Silber und Gold vom Aussehen her genau das gleiche. Gibts auf Rollen ca. 30 cm breit!


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai: Ich habe mir heute auch so´n Messingröhrchen geholt  auch 3mm stark.
Naja ..., so breit ist die Warnow bei mir nicht.  Wo angelst du denn in M-V ? vieleicht könnten wir uns mal verabreden wenn es wider wärmer ist , und du dir deine Karte abgeholt hast .

Hey wallersheimen toller Wobbler für den anfang #6


----------



## wallerseimen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Tag Wallerseimen oder darf man dich beim Namen nennen? :m
> 
> Eine schöne Maschendrahtoma hast du da gebaut! #6
> Aus was für einem Holz hast du die gebaut, Dachlatte oder Balsa?



Hallo Hubert,

wenn du meinen Namen seit gestern nicht vergessen hast, gern :m.

Das Material ist einfaches Fichtenholzbrett. Hab ich noch etliches rumliegen.
Die Schaufel ist aus einer alten Scheckkarte rausgeschnitten und die Farben sind Wasserfarben meiner Tochter. Die hatte grad gemalt, da hab ich mich einfach eingeklinkt.
Dann noch mit Glitzernagellack drübergepinselt und gut. Alles in allem rund 1,5 Stunden.

@all,
danke für die wohlwollenden Worte.


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ich meinte das nicht , Hubert , ......mußt du Zandecht fragen !

Nee , er meinte die Folie im Video , und von genau dem Muster hab ich etwas Folie aus Finland im Keller !

Es gibt noch andere Folien-Muster , ......diese Muster sind auf silbrigen und goldenen älteren "Rapala's" 'drauf !

@ Hannes94

Bis zur Warnow bin ich noch nicht gefahren , ist ziehmlich weit von hier .....ich angle meistens in Nordwestmecklenburg oder im Kreis Hagenow , das ist von mir aus am Dichtesten , .......war auch schon 'n paarmal mit meinem Faltboot auf'm Schweriner See ,.....geht mit der Nußschale aber nur bei gutem Wetter , und da beißt es meistens nicht so prickelnd !

Auf'm Tressower See bei Grevesmühlen war ich auch schon einige Male . 

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Alles in allem rund 1,5 Stunden.


Heiko den ersten Wobbler in nur 1,5 Std. gebaut! #6
Für meinen ersten brauchte ich länger.
Sprichst du zufällig finnisch? Ich bräuchte da was.   |supergri


----------



## wallerseimen (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sprichst du zufällig finnisch? Ich bräuchte da was.   |supergri



Leider nicht, hab ja schon mit deutsch Probleme |supergri.


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> hab ja schon mit deutsch Probleme |supergri.


Geht mir genauso!


----------



## Naghul (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöner nachbau wallerseimen und willkommen bei uns ganzen gestörten hier :m

jo der finnische schop hat echt paar interessante dinge.


----------



## Zandecht (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: schon klar, dass es genau die folie aus dem video villt nicht in deutschland gibt, wollt nur wissen obs ne allgemeine bezeichnung für gemusterte alufolie gibt. 
Danke für den link!

Wallerseimen: schönes Teil!


----------



## weberei (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Wallerseimen:

Gute Arbeit!

@ all:

Ich habe heute die Maschine im Praxistest gehabt, da ich neue Rohlinge ausgesägt habe. 
Naja und ihr hattet schon ein wenig recht. 100%ig geeignet zum Kanten abrunden ist sie nicht, am Ende musste ich zumindest nochmal mit ner Feile drüber. Aber sonst lief es gut. Ich kam schneller voran und mein Arm ist nicht lahm vom ewigen Raspeln/Feilen. 
Ich werde dann jetzt weiterhin mit der Maschine die Vorarbeiten leisten und anschließend mit der Feile weitermachen...

Grüße
weberei


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vier neue, für die kommende Forellensaison

Länge 5cm






Dieter was ist das für ein Faltboot, das du hast.
Wie liegt so ein Teil beim angeln im Wasser, usw. erzähl doch mal. :m


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Na ja , Hubert , is' wohl hier eher off-topic , aber man möge mir verzeihen :m!

http://www.banana-boot.de/

http://www.asvhh.de/Karten/kadov_foto.htm

Der erste Link ist der vom Hersteller , der sitzt hier in Hamburg oder zumindestens in der Nähe , so hab' ich keinen Ärger mit Teilen und Zubehör .

Der zweite Link ist von der Seite des Angelsportverbandes Hamburg und zeigt mein langjähriges Lieblingsgewässer . 

Gehe auf der Karte auf "Fotos/Luftbilder" und klicke auf das Kamera-Symbol an der südlichen Landbrücke am Eichbaumsee , auf'm 3. oder 4. Foto von oben kannst du meine Frau und mich in unserem Faltboot sehen , wie wir durch das frische Eis brechen(ohne mein Wissen aufgenommen Mitte oder Ende Dezember 2005 oder 2006 , an dem Tag nur 'nen kleinen Karpfen an'ner Flosse am Zocker gehakt , war der letzte Trip der Saison) . 

Das Boot habe ich schon viele Jahre , weit über zehn auf jeden Fall ,...... es hat schon eine zweite Sitzbank und es muß bald das Kiel-Schutzrohr ersetzt werden , weil es fast durchgescheuert ist , es war immer im härtesten Dauereinsatz , bestimmt jedes Jahr 40-50 mal pro Jahr , seit 2008 dann nicht mehr so oft .

Es hat nur einen großen Nachteil ,...... man kann alleine darin keinen Benzin-AB fahren , da es kein Spiegelheck hat .

Es fehlt hinten einfach der Auftrieb ,...... eine einzelne Person hinten , der schwere AB und die Beschleunigung des 3,3 PS Motors lassen das Boot bereits bei langsamer Fahrt am Heck so tief eintauchen , das Wasser durch die sowieso konstruktionsbedingt tiefere Mittelfalz hineinschwappt .

Daher brauche ich beim Motoren immer meine Frau als "Gegengewicht" mit an Bord , bin daher auch froh , das nicht gerade Model-Maße hat.

Aber selbst dann kann ich den Motor nicht ganz ausfahren , ohne ständig Wasser schöpfen zu müssen , aber an Geschwindigkeit bringt das sowieso kaum Verlust , höchstens an Sprit !

War auch 'n paarmal alleine los , da habe ich mir dann 'n paar dicke Ufersteine vorne ins Boot gelegt , muß man aber dann unbedingt gegen Verrutschen sichern , sonst kann's schnell gefährlich werden , .............verzurrte Wasserkanister , die man dann vor Ort befüllt und vor'm Abbau wieder lenzt , wären da wohl besser .

Rudern und ein E-Motor sind hingegen kaum problematisch , so'n Aggregat ist leicht und außerdem kann man die Batterie als Gegenballast nutzen .

Habe mir aus Boots-Sperrholz 'ne Bodenplatte gebaut , damit mein Gerödel nicht ständig auf dem "V"-förmigen Boden nach innen rutscht , .......diese Platte legt man einfach nach'm Aufbau hinein .

Wenn man immer schön in den Knien mitfedert , kann man sich aber z. B. zum Jerken auch ohne Bodenplatte in das Boot hinstellen .

Zum Posenangeln habe ich auch spezielle Rutenhalter gebaut , die man an der Bordwand schnell anschrauben kann .

War'n auch oft zum Nachtangeln aud Aal und Zander damit raus , aber mit zunehmenden Alter wird es mir zu unbequem , stundenlang unbeweglich und ruhig darin zu sitzen , Spinnangeln ist wesentlich abwechslungsreicher .

Es gibt noch ein ähnlich konstruiertes Boot , aber dieses hat hingegen ein Spiegelheck und damit nicht diese oben geschilderten Probleme beim Motoren , allerdings ist es importiert , .......'n Bekannter hat so ein's , dem war 'mal der Heckspiegel eingerissen ,..... dazu mußte er damals das Boot zum Importeur von Hamburg nach Düsseldorf schicken oder sogar hinfahren , das hat gedauert , ...seine damalige Saison war gelaufen !

http://www.porta-boote.de/

Na ja , der unschätzbare Vorteil solcher kleinen Nußschalen ist ihre fast uneingeschränkte Mobilität ,...... man kann mit ihnen auf jedes Gewässer , an welches man nur nah genug mit'm Auto 'rankommt und sitzt doch trockener und gemütlicher als wie in einem Bellyboat ! 
Nur für große Gewässer wie den Schweriner See oder sogar die Ostsee sind sie leider auch nur "schönwettertauglich" , auf der Dove-Elbe habe ich mit Wind und Wellen nicht so die Probleme , da sind immer geschützte Ecken und man kann dicht unter Land fahren(siehe Karte) .

Back to topic|supergri :

Deine neuen Wobs sehen super aus , schönes Foiling , ....... aber die erinnern mich an irgendein Modell von "Salmo" oder "Ugly Duckling"|supergri|supergri !

Ich muß mir morgen unbedingt Epoxy bestellen , wollte heute morgen anfangen mit Epoxieren(11 Swimbaits) , da war mein Rest Harz aber schon leicht kristallisiert ,.... eindeutig Lagerzeit überschritten , denke ich , ....besonders warm ist es allerdings in meinem Keller auch nicht zu Zeit , hat vielleicht 15° ?

Aber an der Temperatur liegt es bestimmt nicht , denke ich !

Noch 'mal sorry für off topic:m , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wilkommen
wallersheimen
und natürlich auch
Toby94

Zu Deinem Wobbler wollte ich Dir keine Hoffnung machen...nicht daß Du da jetzt zu lange dran rumarbeitest, mit Bemalung und so...ich denke der wird nicht laufen weil die vordere Öse zu hoch angeordnet ist. Wenn dann solltest Du die Bemalung nur als Übung ansehen und nicht enttäuscht sein wenn der Wobbler nicht richtig zappelt.

@ wallersheimen
Deine Form ist schon ganz gut...aber was ist das für eine Öse? Ist recht mächtig und ich finde...ebenfalls etwas zu hoch angeordnet?


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter für den ausführlichen Bericht! :m #6
Über Boote reden wir morgen weiter.|supergri

Ja die Wobbs sollen so einen Salmo nachstellen. Hab da ein Original im Keller hängen. Heute Mittag beim Testen im Gartenteich liefen sie wie das Original, allerdings fehlte da die  Folie und das Epox noch. Ich denk aber, das bisschen Gewicht ändert am Lauf nicht viel.


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West
sehr schöne Wobbler! Die würde ich mir selber auch ans Band hängen!!!
Hier ein paar meiner neuen Krationen


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weitere :m


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

noch ein paar


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weitere


----------



## erikhunt (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön die kleinen. 
#h


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weitere


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin also nicht alleine noch wach hier ;-)


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und ich denke der letzte hzier ist der Wobbler auf den wir wohl alle schon lange gewartet haben. Ich hatte ja bereits versprochen, auch wenn´s schwachsinnig ist, mal einen kleinen Weißfisch zu präparieren und als Wobblerkörper zu verwenden. Quasi Spinnfischen mit natürlichem Köderfisch


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@erichunt
wilkommen im Club!


----------



## stefano89 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder mal ne sehr schöne Armada von dir Bondex. Eines fällt mir aber immer auf: wieso lässt du eigentlich den Draht so weit aus den Wobblern rausstehn? Sieht irgendwie ungewohnt auch und es fällt mir immer als erstes ins Auge 
Der ,,echte´´ Kunstköder sieht nach deiner Behandlung eher aus wie n mutiertes Alien oder so, da sehn die anderen ja mehr nach nem Fisch aus xD
Hast du ne Airbrush? Wenn ja welche und wie biste damit zufrieden? Falls du das schonmal geschrieben hast, bitte ich um Entschuldigung, dann werd ich mich nochmal durch den Thread fressen^^
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Steffen
Das hat seinen Grund. Wenn ich die Öse weiter rausstehen lassen kann ich im Nachhinein den Wobbler immer noch einstellen in dem ich den Draht verbiege. So kann ich schneller und schlampiger arbeiten und dennoch sichergehen daß mein Köder wie gewünscht läuft ;-) Das ist besonders wichtig wenn man sehr kleine Wobble baut. Bei großen Wobblern ist das nicht unbedingt nötig, die sind nicht so empfindlich.
Ich habe eine Comet-Airbrush Double-Action, eine Pashe Double-Action und eine Effbee Mono-Action. Dazu noch eine Noname Dekospritze und 2 große Autolackierpistolen. Bin mit allen zufrieden. Wichtiger als die Pistole ist der richtige Umgang damit. Man muß die immer schon sauber halten und die Farben nicht zu dick anrühren. Am besten vor Gebrauch filtern (ich selber bin aber zu faul dazu )


----------



## Bobster (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Idee, einen realen Fisch zu konservieren, um Ihn
dann als "Wobbler" einzusetzten ist, ist sicherlich nicht
neu. Die Umsetzung dieses Vorhabens bringt hin- und wieder
recht interessante "Aliens" hervor.
Mich persönlich würde es schon interessieren, wenn uns
Bondex von der Laufeigenschaft, Dauerhaftigkeit, etc., seines Versuches berichten würde #6

Die für mich interessanteste Version der "Teileverwertung" von wirklichen Fischen - im kommerziellen Bereich - finde ich, ist Lucky Craft gelungen.
http://www.luckycraft.com/ProductNews/realskin_gerald.htm
Das präparieren von Fischhäuten und anschließender
Verwendung als "echte Haut" auf dem Wobbler.
Sicherlich gibt es in so manchem "Dr. Frankenstein Hobbykeller" noch andere (eingelegte :q ) Wobbler dieser
Bauart.


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Da hast ja 'mal wieder 'n paar absolut geile Teile geschaffen , .......die mit den Punkt-Mustern gefallen mir am besten !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastlergemeinde , 

........derweil ich auf mein neues Epoxy von Behnke warten muß , um damit endlich meine 11 Swimbaits lackieren zu können , habe ich mich wieder ein wenig mit Kork-Ködern beschäftigt .

Dieses Mal habe ich dazu künstliche Korken verwendet , und die scheinen besser geeignet zu sein als "richtige" natürliche Korken , ......sie scheinen irgendwie fester und widerstandsfähiger zu sein , so das ich die Köder aus diesem Material wohl auch noch "richtig" bemalen werde .

Wasser ziehen können sie ja sowieso auch nicht !

Bearbeitet habe ich das Material mit'm "Dremel"(Ovalfräser , Schleiftrommel , Trennscheibe , Bohrer und 1,5mm Fräser) und einem 60er Körnung Schleifteller .

An den Rändern der geschliffenen Flächen entstehen so kleine "Fizzel" , die sich nicht leicht entfernen lassen , auch nicht mit groben Schmirgelpapier , .......abschneiden würde wohl gehen , aber das wird dann bestimmt ziehmlich unregelmäßig aussehen ?

Ich bin dann einfach mit'ner Feuerzeugflamme kurz 'rübergegangen , das brennt diese feinen Fasern weg und erzeugt eine leicht gebrochene Kante , bzw. eine saubere Oberfläche !

Allerdings muß man aufpassen , das Material nicht anzuschmelzen , es können sehr schnell kleine Beulen entstehen .

Habe noch einige andere Korkköder-Ideen in petto , ...die Sache fängt an , mir Spaß zu machen:q !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BncrfcQbunM

Schade , das das Video recht unscharf geworden ist , ....an mir ist wirklich kein Kameramann verloren gegangen  !

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bobster
im Moment geht hier gar nichts mit testen...hier ist alles zugefrohren...mich nervt´s tierisch daß ich nicht feststellen kann ob der läuft. Aber er sollte sich nicht aufweichen, er ist ja zweifach dick mit Epoxy ummantelt und war vorher absolut knochentrocken und innen auch mit Epoxy vollgepackt


----------



## weberei (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

klasse Wobbler wiedermal! Halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, wie der Köderfisch-Wobbler läuft!

@ diemai:

Die laufen echt toll!
Hast du denn schonmal einen Fisch drauf gefangen? Sind ja nicht die ersten Korkwobbler, die du gemacht hast.

weberei #h


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, ich habs nicht mehr ausgehalten, war am bach, trotz hochwasser und hab meine neuesten kreationen getestet (der durchsichtige aus thermoplast und die aus der CD-Presse). und prompt blieb einer auf dem schlachtfeld zurück. laufen aber ganz schön, die press-wobbs.
> allerdings ist wiedermal das epoxy beim ersten wasserkontakt innerhalb 1 minute milchig geworden. zum ..tzen! dabei hab ich diesmal extra in der warmen küche gepanzert, nicht im eiskalten keller. und 1 woche liegen lassen vor dem ersten wasserkontakt. oder ist mein epoxy hin (3 jahre alt, steht fast immer im keller bei 5 - 20 grad, je nach jahreszeit)?
> 
> oder liegts dran, dass ich das mischungsverhältnis pi ma auge mache? klebrig oder so wars jedenfalls nicht mehr, was schon mal vorkommt, wenn pi oder auge etwas ungenau sind.



Hi Leute

Hab mir Epoxid 601 bestellt, bei denen auf der Seite steht das es 1 Jahr haltbar ist.
Könnte vielleicht daran liegen das deins zu alt ist.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bobster (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...meins lager ich bei Raumtemperatur seit 2007 

funzt immer noch-


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Behnke 601er mit 650er Härter habe ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren. Es stand das erste halbe Jahr im Keller bei ganzjährig etwa 10-12°C. Seit über einem Jahr im Zimmer bei 15-25° C je nach Jahreszeit und geöffnetem oder geschlossenem Fenster.

Es ist noch wie am ersten Tag! Und noch nicht mal halb leer.
Also bei der Haltbarkeit sehe ich da keine Probleme und mach mir da auch keine!


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Mal habe ich dazu künstliche Korken verwendet


Die Korkenwobbler laufen gut, Dieter! #6
Schade dass ich keinen Wein trinke. #c Wenn ich Korken hätte würde ich mir glatt ein paar bauen. 



> Habe noch einige andere Korkköder-Ideen in petto


Swimbaits? |kopfkrat So ein paar Korkenswimbaits wären sicher nicht schlecht!|supergri 2 Korken der Länge nach zusammen geklebt und in Form geschliffen gäbe bestimmt auch einen guten Stickbait. Wenn ich so überleg könnte man aus dem Zeugs vieles bauen... |supergri 



Bondex, Klasse Wobbler! #6 So 5- 6 Stück von der Sorte werd ich wohl auch noch machen dann ist die Forellenköderschachtel wieder voll. Reicht dann fürs Jahr.


----------



## Bondex (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für Euer Lob

@west
kannst Du mal eine Konstruktionszeichnung für Deine Nachbauten hier reinstellen? Mich würde interessieren wie Blei und Innenleben aussehen. Sind die aus Balso oder Styrodur?


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @west
> kannst Du mal eine Konstruktionszeichnung für Deine Nachbauten hier reinstellen? Mich würde interessieren wie Blei und Innenleben aussehen. Sind die aus Balso oder Styrodur?


Wenn du die Salmos meinst, die sind aus Balsa und haben kein Blei. Eine durchgehende 0,8mm Drahtöse, die große Tauchschaufel (2mm Lexan) und die Drillinge reichen als Gewicht.

Als Konstruktionszeichnung hab ich nur ne Schablone vom Körper und der Schaufel.


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oha, der sieht echt original gleich aus |bigeyes

Sowohl die Körperform als auch das Schwimmen (beide liegen gleich hoch im Wasser)!

Klasse #6

#h


----------



## diemai (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Da kann ich weberei nur zustimmen , sehr gute Klone hast du da geschaffen , Hubert !

                                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Tolle Salmos!#6


----------



## Berlinerstar (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Salmos meinst, die sind aus Balsa und haben kein Blei. Eine durchgehende 0,8mm Drahtöse, die große Tauchschaufel (2mm Lexan) und die Drillinge reichen als Gewicht.
> 
> Als Konstruktionszeichnung hab ich nur ne Schablone vom Körper und der Schaufel.




Hi Leute
Kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschliessen sehr gut gelungen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

an diesem Wobbler baute ich schon seit vor Weihnachten.
Immer mal wieder ein Arbeitsschritt.
Mir fehlte einfach über den Jahreswechsel etwas die Motivation
und desshalb ging es etwas schleppend voran.
Außerdem habe ich bei dem Wobbler mehr gerechnet als gebaut.

Wie manche schon wissen, beschäftige ich mich zur Zeit mit dem Bau von Suspendern,
also Wobblern, die im Wasser schweben (weder Sinken noch Schwimmen,
für die, die es nicht wissen...)

Dazu habe ich folgende Methode angewandt:

1) Den Wobblerkörper mit allen seinen Anbauteilen wiegen.
2) Die Wasserverdrängung des Wobblerkörpers ermitteln.
Das habe ich mit ausprobieren gemacht. Also Wassergefäs auf die Waage und Nullen.
Dann den Wobbler eintauchen und das "Gewicht der Wasserverdrängung" ablesen.
Allerdings habe ich das nur mit dem Wobblerkörper gemacht und nicht mit Schaufel,
Sprengringe und Haken. <-- Daher kommt warscheinlich auch die kleine Ungenauigkeit,
auf die ich später noch genauer eingehen werde.

In Zahlen heißt das:

2,72g: Gewicht des Wobblers (Körper, Haken, Sprengringe, Tauchschaufel),
5,18g: Wasserverdrängung
_______
würde 2,46g Blei bedeuten, ABER:
0,5g: Aluklebeband noch abgezogen,
macht dann ca. 2g Blei, ABER:
1g für Lack und Epoxi vor dem Bearbeiten geschätzt und kalkuliert.
_______
macht unterm Strich ca. 1g Blei

Jetzt wirds konkret:

Nach dem Verkleben wog der Wobbler mit allen Anbauteilen + Aluklebeband
4,33g.
4,56g mit der Lackierung
4,59g mit dem 4 kreisrunden Reflexfolien
5,08g mit der 1. Schicht Epoxi
5,37g mit der 2. Schickt Epoxi (beiden waren sehr dünn, aber für Barsche mehr als 
ausreichend.

Normalerweise müsste das jetzige, tatsächliche Gewicht von 5,37g ja ausreichen,
um die Wasserverdrängung von 5,18"g" auszugleichen. Nach dieser Rechnung müsste der 
Wobbler gaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam sinken.
Weit gefehlt.

Als er in dem Waschbecken probeschwimmen durfte, schwamm er noch.
Also mit einer Art Dremel vor der Bauchöse (im roten Bereich)nochmal aufgefräst.
Das ging aufgrund der dünnen Epoxidschicht ganz gut.
Dann probeweise Blei in Stücke geformt und mit einem Streifen Tesafilm eingeklebt.
Das Gute daran war, dass der Tesafilm das ganze Loch bedeckt hatte und somit kein Wasser
in das Balsaholz eindringen konnte.
Nach kurzem Probieren stellte sich heraus, dass noch 1,33g Blei zusätzlich rein muss,
damit der Wobbler zum Suspender wird.
Also sind insg. 2,33g Blei drin.

Auf dem Wobbler waren dann am Ende:
ca. 0,8g Epoxi
ca. 0,3g Lack mit Reflexfolienkreise
und halt die 2,33g Blei

Auf dem Bild kann man im roten Bereich am Kopf an der Unterseite eine Wölbung erkennen,
das ist die Epoxidschicht (rot angefärbt), mit der ich das zweite Loch für Blei versiegelt
habe

Hier aber das Bild:

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/4687/88736591.png

Daten:
Körper: Balsa
Länge: 7cm
Gewicht: 6,70g
Art: Suspender
Haken: Größe 8


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Auge
schöner Wob !

@ west
sind die abgebildeten die nachbauten oder Originale? Wenn die nicht ausgebleit sind dann müßten sie doch deutlich höher aus dem Wasser ragen bei Balsa???

Mich würdeinteresieren wie die Drahtkonstruktion imnnen aussieht. Wie hast Du ihn gebogen? Erst Draht eingefügt oder erst die Schaufel?


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adlerauge:

schöner Wobbler!
Jetzt muss der aber auch fangen ohne Ende bei dem ganzen Aufwand und den Problemen, die er gemacht hat 



Bondex schrieb:


> @ west
> sind die abgebildeten die nachbauten oder Originale?



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist links das Original ud rechts der Nachbau.
Bei dem Rest kann ich dir leider nicht helfen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ Adlerauge:
> 
> schöner Wobbler!
> Jetzt muss der aber auch fangen ohne Ende bei dem ganzen Aufwand und den Problemen, die er gemacht hat



Danke euch!
Wenn er fängt, dann bin ich oberglücklich.
Ich bin aber sehr froh, dass mir der Wobbler oder besser gesagt die Aufgabe aus ihm einen Suspender zu machen, "Probleme" gemacht hat. Denn daraus kann man am besten lernen!


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! :m



weberei schrieb:


> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist links das Original ud rechts der Nachbau.


Gut beobachtet. #6 |supergri



Bondex schrieb:


> Mich würdeinteresieren wie die Drahtkonstruktion imnnen aussieht. Wie hast Du ihn gebogen? Erst Draht eingefügt oder erst die Schaufel?


Erst die Schaufel dann der Draht. Guckst du Bild

Adlerauge, schöner Wobbler #6 hoffe der fängt seine Barsche #: bei der Arbeit die er gemacht hat! #6


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja OK, jetzt ist zu spät, denn ich baue auch gerade an solchen Modellen und da habe ich mir die Frage durch probieren schon selber beantwortet. Mein Draht ist ähnlich gebogen. War auch ´ne blöde Frage weil ich sowas früher ja schonmal gemacht hatte. Dennoch danke für die Message


----------



## Zandecht (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne dinger habt ihr da gebaut! Respekt

@adlerauge:um deine messergebnisse zu optimieren könntest du vielleicht folgendes probieren: 
wobblerkörper in randvolles glas tauchen, verdrängtes wasser auffangen und wiegen (besser: wobbler in definiertes volumen wasser in einem messzylinder tauchen, neuen wasserstand ablesen, differenz mit spritze entnehmen, wiegen). Davon dann noch das Gewicht der Haken, Schaufel, Lack,... abziehen, fertig.
Is natürlich n ordentlicher aufwand für so nen kleinen köder, aber wenns perfekt werden muss, würd ichs so machen.
Grüße


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Auge
warum quälst Du Dich so mit dem Bau eines Suspenders? Die fangen nicht besser als andere Wobbler. Außerdem kannst Du aus jedem Schwimmwobbler einen Suspender machen. Manchmal reicht schon ein größerer Karabinerwirbel und zur Not klemmste einfach ein Schrotblei auf die Haken.
Einen richtigen Suspender gibt´s übrigens gar nicht denn Schnurgewicht und Wassergewicht (unterschiedliche spezifische Massen bei verschiedenen Temperaturen oder Wasser/Mineral-Anteil, vielleicht sogar Salzwasser) beeinflussen immer das Sinkverhalten des Köders. So sinken Wobbler an dickeren Schnüren deutlich langsamer als an dünnen und selbst die Wassertiefe wirkt sich auf das Sinkverhalten des Köders aus.
Mein Vorschlag: Baue einfach einige Wobbler und durch Zufall wirst Du den Köder erhalten den Du dir vom Sinkverhalten her vorstellst - es gibt bei Wobblern eben nicht die eierlegende Wollmichsau


----------



## wallerseimen (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin (fast ) sprachlos.
Was ihr für einen Aufwand treibt.....|kopfkrat
Aber die Ergebnisse geben Euch wohl recht.
Saugeile Wobblers, die Ihr da baut,  #r da hab ich wohl noch einen langen Weg vor mir.

Aber mal zwei Fragen: Ich hab mir jetzt ne Airbrushpistole zugelegt. 
Muss ich da diese speziellen Airbrushfarben verwenden, oder tut es handelsüblicher wasserverdünnbarer Buntlack?
Und kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Epoxidharz nennen?
Sicherlich wurde das schonmal gepostet, aber ich finde auf die Schnelle nichts.
Bei den Epoxidharzen seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht, 
da gibt es soviele Anbieter mit den unterschiedlichsten Harzen, 
da ergreift mich massive Unsicherheit. 
Aber ihr Profis könnt mir sicherlich einen Tipp geben.



Bondex schrieb:


> ..............
> Einen richtigen Suspender gibt´s übrigens gar nicht denn Schnurgewicht und Wassergewicht (unterschiedliche spezifische Massen bei verschiedenen Temperaturen oder Wasser/Mineral-Anteil, vielleicht sogar Salzwasser) beeinflussen immer das Sinkverhalten des Köders. So sinken Wobbler an dickeren Schnüren deutlich langsamer als an dünnen und selbst die Wassertiefe wirkt sich auf das Sinkverhalten des Köders aus.
> ...................



entscheidend ist wohl auch, wie hoch das zu beangelnde Gewässer zum Meeresspiegel liegt und was der Luftdruck so macht.


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Viele Wobblerbauer benutzen Epoxy von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ , es gibt dort verschiedene Sorten mit unterschiedlichen Aushärtezeiten , ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrungen damit !

Ich habe mein Epoxy bisher immer bei HAKUMA bestellt , aber anscheinend können die seit Monaten nicht mehr liefern .

Dieses Epoxy hatte eine sehr kurze Verarbeitungs,-und Aushärtezeit , so das ich kein Köderrad zu verwenden brauchte(obgleich man dann nur dünnere Schichten aufbringen kann) .

Ich habe gerade eben erst Behnke-Epoxy 300 mit Härter 3018 geliefert bekommen , das hat laut Beschreibung nur eine Verarbeitungszeit von 15-20 min , sollte daher dem von mir vorher verwendetem Zeug recht nahe kommen , ......habe aber erst am kommenden Freitag Zeit , das erste Mal damit zu arbeiten !

Die meisten anderen Leute verwenden allerdings Harz/Härter von Behnke mit einer längeren Verarbeitungs, -und Aushärtezeit , hierzu ist der Einsatz eines Köderrades aber unumgänglich , ...man kann die Mischung dann allerdings auch dicker auftragen .

Holländische Jerkbaitbauer verwenden auch viel ein US-Produkt namens "Envirotex" , das ist ursprünglich zum Versiegeln von Holzteilen(z.B. Tischplatten) , gibt's bei http://www.lureparts.nl .

Ich selbst habe allerdings keine guten Erfahrungen damit gemacht .

In Finland werden Eigenbauwobbler viel mit klarem Betonlack versiegelt , entweder ein,-oder zweikomponentig .

Ferner kann man noch Spannlack aus dem RC-Flugzeugmodelbau nehmen(verdünnt auch zum tauchenderweise Imprägnieren von Balsawobbler-Rohlingen) , die Schichten werden recht hart , aber auch ziehmlich dünn , außerdem greift der Lack manche Farben an(vorher 2 X mit Acryl-Klarlack streichen) .

Ich denke aber , das dieser Spannlack eine echte Alternative für reine Barsch , -und Forellenwobbler sein kann , die Verarbeitung ist einfach(einkomponentig) , und er zieht sehr schnell an , ......ferner ist er recht günstig(100ml von "Graupner" um 4€ , von einer anderen Marke billiger)und es gibt ihn in jedem RC-Modellbauladen .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

Hier 'mal mein letzter Korken-Köderrohling , ........ein Ofläkö namens "Globe" .

Mir kam beim Aufnehmen meines letzten Videos die Idee , das diese Korkmaterial doch sehr , sehr viel Auftrieb hat und daher doch bestens für Ofläkös geeignet sein müßte , gerade solche Teile , die auch noch etwas "Eisen" mit sich herumtragen müssen !

Ich bin echt guter Hoffnung , das dieses künstliche Material sich bewähren wird , da es viel fester wie natürlicher Kork ist(und wie Balsa schon lange).

Ich werde diesen Köder noch anmalen , wenn ich Zeit habe , daher ist er noch nicht endmontiert .

Die Schrauben , die den Propeller halten , werden später noch eingeklebt , so halten sie zu schlecht !

Zur Verstärkung und als Lager habe ich in die Mittelbohrungen so kleine Flanschhülsen eingeklebt , kleine Poppnieten würden aber wohl auch gehen , denke ich !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zandecht (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: hübsch, gute idee mit den kunstkorken. Wie weit taucht der denn ab? Instinktiv würd ich denken, dass son korken mit n bisschen metall maximal zur hälfte ins wasser taucht. Hast du schon (fang-)erfahung mit korkwobblern gemacht?


hab auch wieder n bisschen gebastelt, wobbler nummer 3 und 4 sind fertig, diesmal welche, die n bisschen tiefer laufen.

Der obere hatte n bisschen wenig aktion, desshalb die verbogene Schaufel. Denke mal das liegt an dem festen enddrilling, wollte mal versuchen wie sich das auswirkt.

Grüße


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen
Wilkommen bei den Wobblerbauers
Ich selber benutze nur den 2K - 5Minuten Epoxy von Conrad Elektronic weil ichso ungeduldig bin und mir nicht auch noch ein Köderdrehrad hier reinstellen will.

Buntlacke kann ich Dir nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Die Pigmente sind nicht besonders schön und reichhaltig (zuviel Bindemittel) und außerdem sind die zu grob. Besser fährst Du mit Acrylfarben für Künstler (Schmincke, Lukas)
Wenn Du da rankommst: Basislacke für Autolackierer. Die benutze ich fast nur wenn ich brushe. Ansonsten noch Aerocolor von Schmicke. Meine Empfehlung: Kauf Dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Gasmaske!!! Und nicht diese billigen Staubmasken aus dem Baumarkt!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

finds ja nett, wie ihr euch um mich Sorgen macht...
Aber quälen tue ich mich echt nicht bei der Sache. Mir macht das Spass auch neben dem Basteln etwas zu rechnen und tüfteln. Meine nächsten Wobbler werden entweder wieder Suspender oder Sinker. Für meine Angelverhältnisse vor allem in Seen kann ich Sinker brauchen und in den flächeren Abschnitten ist ein Suspender perfekt, wenn er für kurze Momente im Wasser schwebt!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zandecht schrieb:


> @adlerauge:um deine messergebnisse zu optimieren könntest du vielleicht folgendes probieren:
> wobblerkörper in randvolles glas tauchen, verdrängtes wasser auffangen und wiegen (besser: wobbler in definiertes volumen wasser in einem messzylinder tauchen, neuen wasserstand ablesen, differenz mit spritze entnehmen, wiegen). Davon dann noch das Gewicht der Haken, Schaufel, Lack,... abziehen, fertig.
> Is natürlich n ordentlicher aufwand für so nen kleinen köder, aber wenns perfekt werden muss, würd ichs so machen.
> Grüße



Die Methode ist gut, aber mir vieeeeeeeeeeel zu aufwändig.
Im Grunde habe ich diese Methode ja auch genommen, aber halt nicht das Wasser anhand einer Skala gemessen, sondern gewogen. Dichte ist ja 1, also kann man es getrost auch wiegen.
Ist halt nicht 100%ig, aber das muss ja auch nicht 100%ig so sein! Wenns in etwas hinkommt ist doch super.
Wenn er ganz langsam auftreibt passt das für mich genau so, als wenn er langam sinkt.
So genau, wie ich das beschrieben habe sehr ich das gar nicht.
Dachte nur, es könnte vielleicht von interesse sein, wenn ich mal ein paar Zahlen poste...#c


----------



## stefano89 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: welche schlechten Erfahrungen hast du denn mit dem Envirotex gemacht?
Ich verwende es und finde es bis jetzt sehr gut. Hat zwar eine ziemlich lange Aushärtezeit, weswegen das Köderrad am besten nie angehalten wird, sondern bis es hart ist durchgehend weiterläuft, aber mann kann es dafür sehr dick auftragen und bekommt ne klasse Oberfläche. Nachteil hierbei ist natürlich auch der Preis. Wenn mir jemand nen entscheidenden Vorteil des Behnke-Lackes sagen kann, werde ich dieses dann auch mal ausprobieren (wenn jemand einen Vergleich zwischen den beiden machen kann und sie praktisch miteinander verglichen hat). Ansonsten werde ich beim Envirotex bleiben, hatte bis jetzt auch keine Probleme mit der Mischung...(bis jetzt auch noch keine Erfahrungen mit anderen gemacht)

@Adlerauge: Deine Methode ist, so wie ich denke, die genauere, da Skalen immer recht hohe Ablesefehler bergen. Die Waage ist da schon um einiges genauer.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Zandecht:

Die Wobbler sehen beide sehr gut aus!
Dass der obere nicht so eine starke Aktion hat ist natürlich schade, aber gerade am Anfang ist das nicht zu vermeiden. Wie du will man zB Sachen ausprobieren (in deinem Fall der feste Enddrilling) oder achtet nicht auf manche Sachen. Ich habe zB die erste Serie meiner Jerkbaits fast komplett versaut, 4 von 7 Jerks schwammen fast mit dem Bauch nach oben, da ich das Blei im Körper zu weiten oben eingesetzt habe (zu tiefe Bohrung). Das ist Lehrgeld, was man bezahlen muss...

Wie hast du denn bei dem oberen dieses Schuppenmuster hinbekommen? Sieht so aus, als ob du mit dem Locher kreise gelocht hast und die dann aufgeklebt hast. Stimmt das?


weberei #h


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, ich habe meine jetzt fertig. Ich wollte welche machen die etwas natürlicher aussehen und dennoch tief tauchen. Sie sind auch etwas größer als das was ich sonst so baue. Diese hier haben 4-5 cm Körperlänge


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier noch ein paar


----------



## Naghul (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi leute schöne teile habt ihr wieder gebaut :m

ich habe mit dem schwedischen köderbauer kontakt gehabt und über das C&W lure epoxy gesprochen. das zeug scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein und habe auch preise genannt bekommen. ich würde es mir bestellen nur alleine lohnt es sich nicht, weil es zu teuer wird.

also wir würden 4 pakete bekommen á 2 liter.
der einzelpreis für 2 liter sind 80 euro + versand
ich würde 4x2 liter für 220 euro bekommen + 50 euro versandkosten. das macht dann 270 euro.
wenn ich 3 leute finden würde dann amcht das 270:4=67,5 euro plus 2-3 euro hermesversand von mir zu euch, also ca. 70 euro für 2 liter für ein epoxy das einige köderbauer verwenden.
ich wäre dabei, also fehlen nur noch 3 leute, würde wer mitmachen?


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex echt geile wobbler  wie hast du die so naturgetreu hinbekommen? bedruckt ? beklebt?  echt geil


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

sehr sehr schöne Wobbler!
Kann es sein, dass das Epoxy Luftblasen hat oder die Oberfläche staubig ist? Ich meine da sowas zu sehen. Würde mich aber nicht stören, die Fische sehen sowas eh nicht... Interessiert mich aber, ob ich das richtig sehe, nachher ist der PC schlecht oder meine Augen 

Und noch eine Frage an dich: Wo bzw wann schreibst du die Infos drauf ("Seriennummer", Unterschrift etc)? Auf die letzte Schicht Epoxy oder schon früher?

@Naghul:

Sorry, leider kein Interesse, habe noch genug und würde mir dann auch eher das von Behnke als Nachschub holen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Naghul:
> 
> Sorry, leider kein Interesse, habe noch genug und würde mir dann auch eher das von Behnke als Nachschub holen.



DITO. Habe auch kein Interesse.

Aber danke für das Angebot!

Ich bleibe auch bei Behnke oder was anderem, billigerem.


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja die Designs für die letzten habe ich aus Fischfotos am PC gemacht. Bin grade dabei das etwas farbiger zu gestalten...dauert aber noch´n Moment.

Ja sind ein paar Blasen drin. Das liegt dran weil es im Moment so kalt in meiner Hütte ist. Durch die Reaktion des Epoxy entsteht Wärme. Die Luft im Inneren bläht sich auf und schon gibt´s kleine Blasen. Ich wärme die Körper immer schon vor, bringt aber irgendwie auch nicht viel :-(

Die Signatur mache ich mit Edding ganz zum Schluß. Zur not kann man sie wieder abwischen mit Spiritus


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Und kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Epoxidharz nennen?
> Sicherlich wurde das schonmal gepostet, aber ich finde auf die Schnelle nichts.


Heiko ich nehm das EPOXYD HARZ + HÄRTER 5 MIN 250 G von Conrad zum Kleben und Beschichten. Bis zu einer Größe von ca. 15 - 16cm bei einteiligen Wobblern kann ich damit gut beschichten. Bei größeren wirds problematisch da das Zeugs ziemlich schnell fest wird. Früher hab ich es mit dem Finger, der in einem Latexhandschuh steckte auf dem Köder verteilt, heute nehm ich einen Pinsel dazu. Den Pinsel kann man solange das Epox noch weich ist mit Aceton wieder reinigen.

Wenn du vor hast in der Gruppe Wobbler zubauen wäre das das Richtige. Den fertigen, schön strahlenden Wobbler kann man nach 15 - 20 Minuten in die Hand nehmen. Manche könnens kaum erwarten! |supergri



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Leute ,
> 
> Hier 'mal mein letzter Korken-Köderrohling , ........ein Ofläkö namens "Globe" .


Dieter, Globe sieht gut aus! #6 Bin gespannt was da noch so alles kommt an Korkenköder! |supergri



Naghul deine Anfrage kommt leider zu spät. #c Ich hatte selbst Kontakt mit ihm. Leider lies er sich mit der Antwort auf meine Fragen über eine Woche Zeit.  Dachte da kommt nichts mehr, der hat bestimmt mein badisch nicht so richtig lesen können. |kopfkrat Hab mir dann das von Behnke bestellt. Ein Tag später bekam ich dann doch noch Antwort aus Schweden. Hab ihm dann abgesagt und erklärt das ich zwischenzeitlich schon was anderes bestellt habe.


----------



## Zandecht (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei: hast richtig vermutet, die schuppen sind gelocht. Das mach ich aber so schnell nicht mehr, viel zu viel fitzelei die dinger aufzukleben|supergri

@bondex: schöne wobbler, wie überträgst du deine desings vom pc dann auf den körper? ausdrucken und aufkleben?

Grüße


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ja sind ein paar Blasen drin. Das liegt dran weil es im Moment so kalt in meiner Hütte ist. Durch die Reaktion des Epoxy entsteht Wärme. Die Luft im Inneren bläht sich auf und schon gibt´s kleine Blasen. Ich wärme die Körper immer schon vor, bringt aber irgendwie auch nicht viel :-(



Gut, habe ich doch noch funktionierende Augen  Danke für die Erklärung. Man lernt nie aus 



> Die Signatur mache ich mit Edding ganz zum Schluß. Zur not kann man sie wieder abwischen mit Spiritus



Ok, dankeschön. Ich habe bisher immer vor der ersten Epoxyschicht meine Signatur etc geschrieben, werde aber jetzt glaube ich auch erst ganz am Schluss alles darauf schreiben.


@ Zandecht: Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht. Danke für die Info!


weberei |wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bei mir war beim ersten mal die epoxyd-schicht auch ein wenig trüb, hab beim zweiten mal dann die wobbler inklusive köderkarusell in den kurz vorgewärmten backofen verfrachtet, funktioniert wunderbar und gibt klare, ebene oberflächen. zudem härtet das harz viel schneller aus.

vielleicht ist das auch was für dich bondex


----------



## Naghul (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier mal was einfaches. zwei sticks die ich die tage fertig gemacht habe.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Wow! Tolle Teile! Beide! Wie groß sind die und was wiegen die?


----------



## Bondex (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja genau, ich habe das ausgedruckt. Was Du da gesehen hast sind aber nicht die Blasen sonder die rauhe Oberfläche von dem Papier unte dem Epoxy


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hier mal was *einfaches*.



|bigeyes

suuuuuuuper schöne Sticks! Wenn das was "einfaches" ist, was ist dann was mit richtig viel Aufwand erstelltes???


----------



## wallerseimen (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer (sind wohl keine Frauen hier anwesend ) für die Tipps zum Epoxy und zu den Airbrushfarben.
Habe mir heute auf die Schnelle mal so ne Doppelspritze Eopxy aus dem Baumarkt geholt.
Jetzt trau ich mich aber nach Euren Beiträgen nicht es einzusetzen, in meiner Werkstatt hat's aktuell knackige 1,5 Grad.
Ich setz nachher mal Nummer 3 hier rein (Nummer 2 kann man nicht zeigen #q), wird halt nur mit Klarlack angesprüht.


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

Vielen Dank:m , .......aber "Globes" tauchen nicht , .....sie "propellern" nur so über die Oberfläche ! 

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , ....so einige Ideen hab' ich noch in Bezug auf Korkköder ,...... aber mein Epoxy ist gekommen , jetzt muß ich erst endlich 'mal meine Swimbaits fertigstellen .

@ Bondex 

Sehr schöne Designs sind das wieder geworden #6!

@ Naghul

Deine beiden Wobs sind auch sehr schön , besonders der zweite sieht so natürlich aus , ....gute Arbeit#6 ! 

       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gestern hat's mir nicht mehr gereicht, so dass ich ie No.3 heute morgen fertig gemacht habe.
Allerdings war die Optik meiner Digicam um 05:30 Uhr wohl genauso verschoben wie meine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Der sieht doch sehr gut aus#6 , ........schon getestet ?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> 
> Der sieht doch sehr gut aus#6 , ........schon getestet ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ja, ich denke auch für No.3 ist er schon ganz ordentlich.
Das Airbrushding bringt mich beim Dekor erheblich weiter.

Den Lauf werde ich am Samstag testen, da komm ich erst wieder an's Wasser.


----------



## Zandecht (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: 
Zitat: "Ja sind ein paar Blasen drin. Das liegt dran weil es im Moment so kalt in meiner Hütte ist. Durch die Reaktion des Epoxy entsteht Wärme. Die Luft im Inneren bläht sich auf und schon gibt´s kleine Blasen. Ich wärme die Körper immer schon vor, bringt aber irgendwie auch nicht viel :-("

"Ja genau, ich habe das ausgedruckt. Was Du da gesehen hast sind aber nicht die Blasen sonder die rauhe Oberfläche von dem Papier unte dem Epoxy"

weiß nicht was ich von der antwort halten soll,
sorry wenn ich dumme fragen stelle, hab halt noch wenig erfahrung. wollte deine arbeit nicht in frage stellen, hat mich nur intressiert. 

grüße


----------



## weberei (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht:

ich glaube du hast die Antwort falsch aufgefasst. Für mich ist da nichts schlimmes bei !? |kopfkrat
Vor allem kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Bondex das in irgendeiner Art und Weiße böse gemeint hat, hier sind alle - besonders bei Anfängern- sehr höflich. #6

Abgesehen davon ist der erste Teil deines Zitates eine Antwort auf eine Frage, die ich Bondex gestellt hatte 

Also alles halb so schlimm |supergri

@ wallerseimen

ernsthaft nur 1,5°C in deiner Werkstatt? Oder ist das Komma zu viel, also sind dort 15°C? 1,5 kann ich mir kaum vorstellen |bigeyes

weberei #h


----------



## Naghul (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@adlerauge: die sticks sind 14cm lang und wiegen so wie auf dem bild 24g und haben eingebaute rasseln. die bebleiung ist eher schwanzlastig, so das der kopf etwas aus dem wasser schaut. 
fande für mich persönlich echt nicht aufwendig, nach dem swimbait  zumindest |supergri
der nächste wird etwas aufwendiger. wird wieder ein swimbait und wenn ich daran denke dann #q. mal schauen, ob ihr es eraten könnt, was das für ein fisch wird #c 

@wallerseimen: sehen echt gut aus, nur die quali deiner cam ist mist |supergri


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht
Kein Problem, so war das nicht gemeint. Es sieht halt nicht so aus wie frisch aus dem Laden, es sind halt selbstgemachte mit Schönheitfehlern, die die Fische sicher nicht interessieren werden 
Hier das Ergebnis meiner gestrigen Nachtschicht


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und hier noch was etwas Unrealistischeres. Diesmal habe ich das Dekor gemalt anstatt Fotoreverenzen zu benutzen. Mein Ziel war es die Köder ausdrucksstärker und farbenprächtiger zu gestalten.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondexs' Schwarzarbeiter haben die Arbeit wieder aufgenommen!

Tolle Dekors sind dabei rausgekommen!


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schwarzarbeiter??? Wovon redest Du nur???


----------



## Zandecht (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bondex: alles klar! dann ist ja alles in ordnung. Sehr schöne neue decors, die gefallen mir fast besser als die vorigen#6


----------



## wallerseimen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @wallerseimen: sehen echt gut aus, nur die quali deiner cam ist mist |supergri


Die Digicam ist schon in Ordnung, nur meine fotokünstlerischen Fähigkeiten morgens um halb sechs lassen zu wünschen übrig.
Ich hätte wohl besser auf Makro umgestellt.



weberei schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> 
> ernsthaft nur 1,5°C in deiner Werkstatt? Oder ist das Komma zu viel, also sind dort 15°C? 1,5 kann ich mir kaum vorstellen |bigeyes
> weberei #h



Das stimmt schon mit den 1,5 Grad.
Meine Werkstatt liegt außerhalb des Hauses in einem alten, ungeheizten Stall.
So kalt wie es draußen ist, ist es da drinnen annähernd auch.


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar schöne Wobbler hab ihr wieder gebaut! #6

Heiko bin gespannt wie die Nummer 3 läuft! :m
Ich hätte da ein Muster für Nummer 4 oder 5, wäre der nichts zum nachbauen?


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
Schöne Dinger habt ihr mal wieder kreiert #6
Sagt mal wo kauft ihr euch die Augen, und die Schlüsselringe??
Hab mir heute ne Lackierstation nachgebaut.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## wallerseimen (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Heiko bin gespannt wie die Nummer 3 läuft! :m
> Ich hätte da ein Muster für Nummer 4 oder 5, wäre der nichts zum nachbauen?



Ich bin auch gespannt, am Samstag ist der große Test.
Ich werde mich mal an Deine Vorlage wagen. Schöner Forellenköder.



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> Schöne Dinger habt ihr mal wieder kreiert #6
> Sagt mal wo kauft ihr euch die Augen, und die Schlüsselringe??
> Hab mir heute ne Lackierstation nachgebaut.
> Gruß Thomas



Coole Lackierstation, jetzt noch einen Scheibenwischermotor dran....|kopfkrat
Die Augen sind wohl nicht so ganz einfach zu bekommen.
Meine sind von alten, zerfressenen Fertiggummifischen.
Bei ebay gibt es zwar solche Augen, da wackelt aber meist die Pupille.
Es gibt dort auch Klebeaugen, die werde ich mir wohl noch holen, wenn der Vorrat aufgebraucht ist.
Bei Lureparts.nl gibt es auch Augen.
Und die Schlüsselringe findest du bei jedem Angelbedarfladen- oder versand unter dem Begriff "Sprengringe".


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke hab jetzt was passendes gefunden womit ich mich eindecke.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## weberei (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

wieder mal klasse Wobbler!!!

@ wallerseimen:

ok, wenn das so ist... Aber 1,5°C sind echt schon sehr krass |scardie:
Wollen wir mal für dich hoffen, dass die Temperatur bald wieder steigt, dass du wieder ordentlich arbeiten kannst 


#h


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Schöner Forellenköder.


Ja für Riesenforellen. |supergri Der ist ohne Schaufel 14cm lang, kannst ihn aber auch größer bauen. Wenn aber größer, brauchst du ein ordentliches Rütchen dafür, der geht ab wie Sau! #c#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abend,
Klebeaugen gibts in 5,6 und 8mm bei Bleigussformen.de und gerlinger.de für 1,10€ das Paket mit 72 Stück und die kleinen 156 Stück??? Auf jeden Fall bei ebay bedeutend teurer! Sprengringe und Drillinge gibts auch günstig bei Bleigussformen.de . 
Die Wackelaugen sind nur bedingt geeignet da sie zerbissen werden von Hechten und dann immer voll Wasser laufen.

Schau Dich im Threat um. Hier werden viele guten Quellen genannt.


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Abend,
> Klebeaugen gibts in 5,6 und 8mm bei Bleigussformen.de und gerlinger.de für 1,10€ das Paket mit 72 Stück und die kleinen 156 Stück??? Auf jeden Fall bei ebay bedeutend teurer! Sprengringe und Drillinge gibts auch günstig bei Bleigussformen.de .
> Die Wackelaugen sind nur bedingt geeignet da sie zerbissen werden von Hechten und dann immer voll Wasser laufen.
> 
> Schau Dich im Threat um. Hier werden viele guten Quellen genannt.



Dank dir, das hört sich gut an.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@ bondex: alles klar! dann ist ja alles in ordnung. Sehr schöne neue decors, die gefallen mir fast besser als die vorigen 


wäre ja auch schlimm würde ich nichts dazulernen!!!


----------



## wallerseimen (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Abend,
> Klebeaugen gibts in 5,6 und 8mm bei Bleigussformen.de und gerlinger.de für 1,10€ das Paket mit 72 Stück und die kleinen 156 Stück??? Auf jeden Fall bei ebay bedeutend teurer! Sprengringe und Drillinge gibts auch günstig bei Bleigussformen.de .
> Die Wackelaugen sind nur bedingt geeignet da sie zerbissen werden von Hechten und dann immer voll Wasser laufen.
> 
> Schau Dich im Threat um. Hier werden viele guten Quellen genannt.



Super Tipp, dankeschön.


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Hat dein Köderrad da eine Handkurbel an'ner Seite ?

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe eben das erste Mal mit meinem neuen Epoxy von 
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ gearbeitet , habe mir das 300er Harz mit dem 3018 Härter dazu bestellt .

Dieser Härter bewirkt eine Verarbeitungszeit von 15-20 min. bei 20° Raumtemperatur , Aushärtezeit 8-12 Std. !

Konnte damit in zwei Ansätzen meine 11 Swimbaits streichen ,..... im Vergleich zu meiner alten Marke von HAKUMA(die können Epoxy anscheinend nicht mehr liefern ?) 
fiel mir positiv auf , das sich der Lack auf den ersten 1-2 Ködern nicht "entmischt" hat , obwohl ich ihn nicht so lange hab' ruhen lassen wie früher das andere Zeugs ! 

Ferner verlief er auf den Ködern auch nicht so stark , so das ich nicht so oft umhängen mußte(habe KEIN Köderrad) .

Zwei positive Eigenschaften im Vergleich zu dem HAKUMA Epoxy !

OK , bei den ersten zwei Ködern ist die Schicht jeweils etwas dünner ausgefallen , weil der Lack dabei noch flüssiger war ,..... als er jedoch langsam begann , einzudicken , mußte ich ja dann mehr Epoxy aufbringen , um es noch verstreichen zu können .
Aber das hatte ich mit dem alten Lack auch , ......das liegt einfach in der Natur der Sache , wenn man mit solchem "Schnell-Härter" arbeitet .

Bei der zweiten Epoxyschicht werde ich dann halt die betreffenden Köder zuletzt machen , dann gleicht sich die Schichtstärke wieder aus !

Ich hoffe , das , wenn ich morgen in die Werkstatt gehe(z. Zt. 15° Raumtemperatur tagsüber , nachts wohl 1°-2° weniger) , nicht doch noch irgendeine böse Überraschung auf mich wartet , ...aber bisjetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
da ich auch wieder mal nach Epoxy -Alternativen suche.
Hast Du das neue schon mal im ausgehärtetem Zustand mit Messer/ Feile bearbeitet, nur so als Test für zukünftig viele Hechtzähne?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

.....Nö , ...habe ich noch nie gemacht !

Ich gebe mich nicht der Illusion hin , das so'ne aufgepinselten Epoxyschichten für Hechtzähne undurchdringlich sind , ......das sieht man ja auch bei lange gefischten und fängigen Holzködern , ...irgendwann ham'se halt Löcher#c !

Dann kann man sie ja reparieren !

Außerdem versuche ich auch immer , das schiere Holz meiner Köder irgendwie zu imprägnieren , so das sowieso nicht so leicht Wasser hineindringen kann , sollte der Lack beschädigt werden .

Auf "Tackleunderground" bauen einige Leute Muskie-Wobbler , die haben eine Schutzschicht , die mehrere Millimeter dick zu sein scheint , ......'ne richtige Panzerplatte eben ,..... NUR bei diesen Teilen könnte ich mir vorstellen , das sich die Räuber daran die Zähne ausbeißen ,..... aber irgendwann wird wohl auch diese Schicht löchrig , glaube ich |kopfkrat!

Ist halt nur die Frage , ob beim 5. , 50. oder 150. Fisch ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die Antwort, 
ja irgendwann geht alles kaputt und mehrere mm Schutzschicht ist auch nicht mein Ding, zumal das bei kleinen Ködern auch ins Gegenteil umschlagen kann, denke ich.
das Kratzfesteste ( blödes Wort), was ich bisher verwendet habe ist von Bindulin 2 k Kleber, kann man erhitzen und wird dadurch knochenhart, aber eben kostenintensiv und Mehraufwand.
Gruß A.


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Berlinerstar
> 
> Hat dein Köderrad da eine Handkurbel an'ner Seite ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ja hat sie. Werd am Montag noch mal ein besseres Foto machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zandecht (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab mal bondex´s idee aufgefasst und mir am pc ne elritze zurechtgebastelt. Der körper dazu ist auch schon fertig, werd wohl morgen den druck aufbringen. Hoffentlich lässt sich das papier gut formen, hab mir schon überlegt es vorher in wasser oder lösungsmittel zu tränken damit ich keine falten bekomme. Meint ihr sekundenkleber haftet noch auf nem lösungsmittel-feuchtem papier?

Grüße


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auf irgend einer Seite mal gelesen, das da ein Type seine Wobbler wenn sie fertig geschliffen sind (entgültige Form) für mehrere Tage in ein Bad aus Leinölfirnis und Terpentin Badet. Und danach 3 Tage trocknen lässt und sie dann weiter bearbeitet.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bassattack (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Berlinerstar tolles Köderrad|rolleyes ich glaube ich mach mir auch so eins ,habe unten noch an Holz am liegen ,habe zur seit von die bauLego kasten mir ein Köderrad gebaut mit so ein 6V motor ,Platz gerademal für 2 Wobbler |kopfkratdas reicht mir aber nicht möchte in der massenproduktion einsteigen,ich versuch mal mir so ein Köderrad zu bauen,dann schau ich mal ob der 6V motor eventuel was bringt |supergri#6
Gruss Bassattack


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe eben das erste Mal mit meinem neuen Epoxy von
> http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ gearbeitet , habe mir das 300er Harz mit dem 3018 Härter dazu bestellt .
> 
> Dieser Härter bewirkt eine Verarbeitungszeit von 15-20 min. bei 20° Raumtemperatur , Aushärtezeit 8-12 Std. !
> ...



Wie sieht es aus das Harz?? ist es sehr Klar. Hab das 601 das soll das Klarste Harz sein was es gibt. Bin aber noch nicht soweit. Bin noch ein paar arbeitsschritte davon entfernt.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Naghul (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@zandecht: du darfst den fisch nicht auf normalem papier drucken. du nimmst ein blatt dina 4, normale stärke. darauf klebst du (nur an den rändern verkleben,also nicht alles) ein blatt seidenpapier. das seidenpapier bekommst du in jedem bastelladen. es ist relativ dünn. du brauchst halt ein trägerblatt damit du es bedrucken kannst. wenn du das seidenblatt bedruckt hast schneidest du den fisch dann aus. weil du ja nur die rändern beklebt hast, sollte das seidenpapier von dem normalen trägerblatt entfernen lassen.
dann nimmst du sprühkleber und sprühst dann dein körper ein, also den körper von deinem köder |supergri und klebst es drauf.
weil das seidenpapier relativ dünn ist, lässt es sich gut bekleben. damit du schon am anfang keine probleme hast, würde ich den körper an den seiten ncht zu gewölbt machen, sondern eher flacher, mit wenig rundung.
dann haste wenig falten.
wenn du jetzt noch den körper vorher mit aluklebeband beklebst, bekommst du eine schöne tiefenwirkung, wie schuppen und der ganze köder wirkt nicht so "gekünzelt".
dann sprühst du mit airbrush oder vorsichtig mit dose oben den rücken etwas dunkler, damit die klebeübergänge nicht sichtbar sind und am bauch halt heller. so bekommst du ein top köder mit top finish.
es führen sicherlich viele wege zum wasser, das ist einer davon


----------



## Bassattack (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend an alle Wobblerbastler,habe letzte woche wie verückt kunst augen gesucht ,aber vergeblich,habe dann mal so improvisiert|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,und hatte noch etwas an reste von Crom follie,|rolleyesso dann dachte ich mal ,ich schnapp mir ein löcherer und versuch mal ein parr zu löchern |supergrihatt natürlich prima funktioniert,habe sie vor dem leetzten Klarlack anstrich aufgeklept und sieht toll aus ,werde demnächst mal ein paar fotos reinstellen .|rolleyes|supergri

PS:Vieleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen wo genau ich so Kunstaugen herbekomme,wenn mich nicht alles teuscht ,kann man bei Askari welche kaufen,aber gans sicher bin ich mir nicht.|supergri


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Berlinerstar tolles Köderrad|rolleyes ich glaube ich mach mir auch so eins ,habe unten noch an Holz am liegen ,habe zur seit von die bauLego kasten mir ein Köderrad gebaut mit so ein 6V motor ,Platz gerademal für 2 Wobbler |kopfkratdas reicht mir aber nicht möchte in der massenproduktion einsteigen,ich versuch mal mir so ein Köderrad zu bauen,dann schau ich mal ob der 6V motor eventuel was bringt |supergri#6
> Gruss Bassattack



Ist aber nur geklaut die idee, hab glaub ich hier im Thema so ein ähnliches gesehn und hab es in leich veränderter Form nachgebaut.
Aber trotzdem danke

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Guten Abend an alle Wobblerbastler,habe letzte woche wie verückt kunst augen gesucht ,aber vergeblich,habe dann mal so improvisiert|kopfkrat|kopfkrat,und hatte noch etwas an reste von Crom follie,|rolleyesso dann dachte ich mal ,ich schnapp mir ein löcherer und versuch mal ein parr zu löchern |supergrihatt natürlich prima funktioniert,habe sie vor dem leetzten Klarlack anstrich aufgeklept und sieht toll aus ,werde demnächst mal ein paar fotos reinstellen .|rolleyes|supergri
> 
> PS:Vieleicht kann mir einer von euch sagen wo genau ich so Kunstaugen herbekomme,wenn mich nicht alles teuscht ,kann man bei Askari welche kaufen,aber gans sicher bin ich mir nicht.|supergri



Guck mal hier
Bleigussformen.de


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Zandecht (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul: so ein tip ist echt gold wert, hab mir in die richtung schon gedanken gemacht, weil ich auch gerne n glittereffekt haben wollte und überlegt das ding auf stoff zu drucken, aber da fehlt der passende drucker. Deine lösung ist so simpel wie genial, danke!!

@bassattack: einfache augen zum selbermachen: leeres Tabletten-Alu-Dings (wie heißt sowas??) nehmen, Epoxyd rein, ausgelochte Linse drauflegen, fertig. Am besten ins Epoxyd n bisschen Farbe mischen.


----------



## Bassattack (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Thanks Berlinerstar schau gleich mal ob ich was finde .
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Thanks Berlinerstar schau gleich mal ob ich was finde .
> Mfg Bassattack.



   Kein ding hab die Seite gestern hier im Thema von Bulettenbär empfohlen bekommen


Gruß Thomas


----------



## dramone (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum thema photorealismus steht die anleitung bei köderdesign.de

#h naghul


----------



## Naghul (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@dramone: danke dir. hatte es irgendwo gelesen aber wusste net mehr wo genau. ich halte mich zu lange im i-net auf #6


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Das 300er Harz war klar , hoffe natürlich nicht , das es noch nachgilbt !

Stand aber drauf , das es auch für Beschichtungen geeignet ist !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## motte0506 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich benötige mal hilfe. es ist so das aus meiner airbrush pistole farbe rauskommt obwohl ich nur den trigger nach unten drücke wodran kann das liegen?


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



motte0506 schrieb:


> ich benötige mal hilfe. es ist so das aus meiner airbrush pistole farbe rauskommt obwohl ich nur den trigger nach unten drücke wodran kann das liegen?



Vielleicht ist die Nadel nicht ganz nach vorne geschoben worden beim letzten putzen? #c


----------



## motte0506 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja denke doch hatte die pistole jetzt glaube ich schon drei mal auseinander


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ motte0506
Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter! #c

Hier gibts noch drei Minis, Länge 4,5cm.
Die bekamen gestern Abend noch einen Anstrich mit dem Behnke 601 nachdem ich sie vorher schon 1 Mal mit 5 Minuten Epox überzogen hatte.






Im Moment drehen noch 3 größere Wobbler mit dem 2 Anstrich  ihre Runden, heute Abend bekommen sie dann den 3 und letzten Anstrich. Bin gespannt wie das Endergebnis mit dem 601ser dann aussieht.


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen doch schon mal ganz gut aus.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi West
wie immer mal wieder tolle Wobbler. Erzähl mal was zum farblichen Design. Transparente Farbe? Folie drunter und dann mit eingefärbten Epoxy beschichtet???

Zu den realistischen Wobblern: Ich habe mein Design auf simplem Klopapier ausgedruckt und dann mit Tapetenkleister aufgeleimt. Das Klopapier auf der glatten Seite bedrucken und anschließend nur die dünne obere Lage weiterverarbeiten. Der Vorteil bei klopapier: Beim Befeuchten wird es weich, dehnbar und läßt sich wie Blattgold um den Körper herumlegen. Das geschieht wie beim Tapezieren nur nicht mit einer Bürste sondern mit einem feinen Haarpinsel und Tapetenkleister.

Hier noch ein paar neue mit Airbrush und Handbemalung #h


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und weiter geht´s


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wer will nochmal? Wer hat noch nicht? :vik:


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 

Sagt mal welche Werkzeuge nehmt ihr so um die Wobbler herzustellen??
Meine Baue ich mit:. Bandsäge, Tellerschleifer, Dremil und Schleifpapier.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch 3...


----------



## Berlinerstar (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Und noch 3...



Bei dir werden die auch wie am Fliesband fertig #6

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Bassattack (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erst mal die idee mit den Tabletten hüllsen ,finde ich toll ,probiere das heute mal aus wenn ich zeit habe #6Berlinerstar#6
So und jetz wollte ich mal zeigen was ich so die letzten wochen produziert habe ,|kopfkratich glaube 2 davon habe ich schon vor einigen tagen mal hir presentiert ,sind aber jetzt 3 neue dazu gekommen ,wie schon gesagt alle funktionieren einwandfrei tolle laufeigenschaften .

Gruss Bassattack.|supergri


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

man tut was man kann


----------



## weberei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west, Bondex, Bassattack:

klasse Köder! Gute Arbeit.

@ Berlinerstar:

Ich arbeite mit einer Stichsäge (aussägen der Rohlinge) - eine Dekupiersäge wäre aber wünschenswert . Dann werden die Kanten abgerundet mit dem Dremel (von Aldi) und abschließend noch mit der Feile und Schmirglpapier bearbeitet. Dann der Akkubohrer für die Ösen und die Bleilöcher. Ab da nurnoch Handarbeit, Pinseln etc. Nur das Köderrad wird mit nem Motor angetrieben...

Also ich benutze eher Muskelkraft als Maschinen. Wobei mir so Maschinen lieber wären  Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Noch wohne ich bei meinen Eltern (das soll nicht heißen, dass ich bald ausziehe ) in einem Mehrfamilienhaus, da muss man Rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mahlzeit,
damit man neben dem Studium oder Job seinem Hobby machgehen kann möcht ich nicht auf Maschinen verzichten! Von Hand geht alles natürlich genau so gut!
1. Zurechtschneiden der Bretter/Rundstäbe auf handliche Größe: Stichsäge & Große Tischkreissäge
2. Ausschneiden des Rohlings: Dekupiersäge
3. Sägekanten des Rohlings nacharbeiten: Tellerschleifer und Bandschleifer
4. Formen des Rohlings: Tischfräse & Drechselbank
5. Herstellen der Tauchschaufeln: Minitischkreissäge und Dremel
6. Allgemeine Bearbeitung: Akkuschrauber, Bohrmaschine m. Flexwelle

Die Kombi Maschine mit Schleifteller und Bandschleifer ist nur bedingt geeignet. Es fehlt an Power und sie muss nach 15 Min abgeschaltet werden zum abkühlen. Besser ist nen Tellerschleifer für die Bohrmaschine von Wolfcraft. Den mit ner 600 oder 800 Watt Bohrmaschine kombiniert macht richtig Spass. Auch bei Buchenholz!


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Ich benutze das Gleiche wie du an Werkzeug(und noch 'ne Drechselbank und Hobbyfräsmaschine mit Kreuztisch) . 

Habe mir aber für die Zukunft vorgenommen , einfach mal mit'm Messer zu schnitzen(und dann zu schmirgeln) , ........habe mir die Tage auf'fer Arbeit schon'n paar Schnitz-Klingen aus alten Feilen zurechtgeschliffen , muß mir aber noch die Griffe dazu drechseln und die Klingen dann 'reinkleben .

@ Bassattack

Feine Teile hast du da#6 , ........ist doch immer schön , wenn alles funktioniert und man keinen Ausreißer dabei hat #6!

@ Bondex

........wie immer äußerst produktiv#6 !

@ west1

Sauberes Foiling , Hubert , ....sehr schöne "Mini's" !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weber, danke für´s Lob
hier sind weitere


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ist mir ja schon fast peinlich, aber ich hätte da noch welche:v


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und jetzt die Kupfer/Gold-Edition


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und jetzt was glitzerndes barschiges mit Holofolie:k Mit solchen hatte ich schon in Ösiland gut gefangen, warum weiß der Geier


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch was Buntes für die räuberischen Leckermäuler |bigeyes


----------



## stefano89 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: nette Teile, darf man fragen welche Folie du benutzt? sieht aus als gäbs da keine Falten und wär aus einem Stück?

@Bondex: wooooooooooooooooooow
Verkaufst du eigentlich auch welche, weil du so viele herstellst? Oder Verangelst du die in nem Jahr? Kannst ja mal en Bild machen, wo du alle bisher gemachten auf nen Haufen legst, sähe bestimmt witzig aus der Berg! Wieviele stellst du übers Jahr her? Hast ja nen riesigen Drillingverschleiß.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

einige verangele ich schon, aber die meisten gebe ich weg. Im Moment habe ich hier vielleicht 500 Stk rumliegen, das heißt ich habe sie alle schön in meinem Koffer verstaut, je nachdem ob sie sinken, schwimmen oder schweben und dann auch noch nach Farben und Größe sortiert. Wobei Größe weniger entscheidend ist. Ich baue ja fast nur kleine, sonst würde ich die in meiner Minibude auch nicht unterbekommen


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!:m



stefano89 schrieb:


> @west1: nette Teile, darf man fragen welche Folie du benutzt? sieht aus als gäbs da keine Falten und wär aus einem Stück?



Die Folie hab ich einem Heizungsmonteur für zwei Flaschen Bier abgeluchst. :q Die wird normalerweise zur Rohrisolierung verwendet und ist hauch dünn.
Die kleinen hab ich nur auf den Seiten beklebt. Kleine Falten gibt es, die kann man aber sehr gut mit einem Bleistift oder sonstigem glattbügeln. Die größeren Wobbler beklebe ich meist ganz aus mehreren Teilen. Die Stöße sind dann sichtbar, stört aber weder mich noch die Fische. :q


----------



## motte0506 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sagt mal wo bekommt ihr eure drillinge her wollte mir mal ein großes packet bestellen weiß aber nicht wo...
habe diese seite gefunden.http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Haken


----------



## weberei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
#6
So produktiv und trotzdem ordentlich zu arbeiten muss man auch erstmal schaffen!

Wie hast du bei 111-10 dieses Schlangenmuster geschafft?

weberei #h


----------



## wallerseimen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mann, mann, mann,

da ist man mal für ein paar Stunden am Wasser, da habt ihr schon wieder einen ganzen Schwarm allerfeinster Wobbler produziert, unglaublich.

Ich konnte heute mal meine ersten selbstgebauten Wobbler testen.
Nummer 1 (der kleine Grüne) taucht zwar schön, wobbelt aber nicht  |kopfkrat
Wo liegt da der Fehler?
Nummer 2 (der Helle) hängt schräg im Wasser, taucht und wobbelt aber ganz passabel und
Nummer 3 (der Blaue) macht einen richtig guten Job. Taucht schön und wobbelt verführerisch. Allerdings kommt er bei Kurbelpausen förmlich an die Oberfläche geschossen. Offensichtlich zu wenig Blei.

Und dann noch den Rohling von Nummer 4 nach einer Vorlage von west1.
Wieviel Blei steckst du da rein, Hubert?


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe erstmal die Grundfarbe gebrusht und dann mit einem Schmicke Maskierstift abgedeckt. Dann wieder Airbrush und anschließend das Gummizeug wieder runtergerubbelt. Ist ganz einfach, dauert nur etwas länger

hier noch was Knalliges :k


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Motte
Ich kaufe meine VMC-Drillinge für kleines Geld in 100er Packs bei Tomas Kubiak HH. Bei 1000 Stk Abnahme bekommt man die auch´n Groschen billiger

auf jeden Fall sind die schön scharf, genau wie diese Farben, hihi


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit Ihr Eure Augen etwas entspannen könnt hier noch welche in Naturtönen


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Flecken und Pünktchen kann man so herrlich experimentieren...


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier der Letzte ist auch wieder mit diesem Abdeckgummi gearbeitet...


----------



## Bondex (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch 4 und dann sind erstmal wieder andere dran |wavey:


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Wieviel Blei steckst du da rein, Hubert?



Heiko, das musst du selbst raus finden. Bei einer durchgehenden Drahtöse packst du einwenig Blei mit in den Schlitz so das unterhalb vom Blei noch etwas Platz ist zum eventuellen Nachbleien. Bei Schraubösen befestigst du das Blei mit Gummi oder Tesa am Wobbler das er ungefähr in dieser Lage (Bild) im Wasser liegt. Er darf auch ruhig etwas Kopflastig sein. Vor dem Ausbleien natürlich 2 mal grundieren damit das Holz kein Wasser zieht. 
Ist dein Rohling überhaupt aus Holz? Ich kann keine Maserung erkennen. Sollte er aus dem Material von Nepo sein, kannst du ihn ohne Grundierung ausbleien.


----------



## paul hucho (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|bigeyesboah die Minis sehen echt geil aus|bigeyes#6#6


----------



## wallerseimen (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ist dein Rohling überhaupt aus Holz?



Der ist schon aus Holz, genauer Fichte.
Danke für den Ausbleitipp.


----------



## weberei (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

alle wieder sehr schön, danke auch für deine Antwort.

Mal schauen ob Mama so einen Maskierstift hat :vik:

Bald kann ich auch wieder Jerks präsentieren, die gefallen mir aber leider nicht soooo gut. Egal die nächste Serie wird wieder besser 

#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: Hammerteile hast du da wieder gebaut. Sag mal, sind die alle aus Styrodur?


----------



## Zandecht (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: der wahnsinn wie viele wobbs das wieder sind, schläfst du auch noch nebenbei? 

zum thema werkzeug: ich benutz eigtl überhaupt keine maschinen, hab n schönes schnitzmesser und ne gute säge, das reicht mir. Den Akkuschrauber setz ich als einziges Werkzeug mit motor ein.


Grüße


----------



## Zandecht (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Nummer 1 (der kleine Grüne) taucht zwar schön, wobbelt aber nicht  |kopfkrat
> Wo liegt da der Fehler?



Versuch mal die Öse vorne ein bisschen nach unten zu biegen und wenn das nichts hilft die schaufel heiß machen (feuerzeug !vorsichtig!) und nach unten biegen. Hat zumindest bei meinem ersten, der nicht wobbeln wollte wahre wunder bewirkt.#6

Grüße


----------



## Zandecht (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hab wobb nr 6 fertiggestellt, wie schon erwähnt diesmal im natur-look. 
Als unterste Lage hab ich n netzstoff gelegt, darüber alu und ganz obendrauf den druck. Das netz bringt ne schöne schuppenstruktur, was man aber eigtl erst merkt wenn sich licht daran reflektiert. unter dem druck schimmert schön das alu durch, ich glaube auf dem bild geht das ein bisschen unter. 

Grüße


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

Sehr , sehr schöne Arbeit und realistisches Aussehen#6#6, ....kann mir den Effekt sehr gut vorstellen !

                                Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier sind sie nun, meine ersten Wobbler, beschichtet mit dem Behnke 601ser Epoxy.

Von der Oberfläche her sind sie besser wie die, die mit dem 5 Minuten Epox beschichtet sind. Etwas klarer sind sie auch, das dürfte die Fische aber nicht interessieren, mich übrigens auch nicht! #c

Fazit, kleinere Wobbler oder wenn ich schnell mal einen brauche  
werde ich weiterhin mit 5 Minuten Epox beschichten.
Bei größeren einteiligen oder soll es mal ein schönerer werden nehme ich dann das 601ser zum beschichten.

Hier noch die 3, jeder ist schwimmend und 19cm lang.  














Zandecht, deiner sieht Super aus!#6


----------



## Zandecht (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke!
kann ich nur erwiedern#6


----------



## Berlinerstar (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schönes Teil


----------



## Bassattack (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bondex ,also erlich erste sahne alle deine wobbler#6#6man merkt sofort das du dein handwerk verstehst#6#6,wenn ich von der Firma Rapala währe ,würde ich dich sofort einstellen.Super Teille jeder wobbler#6#6
Gruss Bassattack


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Wieder 1. Sahne , Hubert#6#6 , ...der Obere in lila gefällt mir von der Farbe her am besten !

@ alle

Hat gerade jemand auf "Tackleunderground" gepostet , .....in USA scheint ein neues Köderbau-Buch herrausgekommen zu sein .

Eine Vorschau gibt's hier :

http://books.google.com/books?id=pa...&cad=4#v=onepage&q=wooden lure making&f=false

Einfach 'runterscrollen , um eine Seitenauswahl sehen zu können .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht & west1:

eure Wobbler sehen echt toll aus!


----------



## basshunt.er (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
ich hab das Buch scon bei Amaz*n gesehen und es mir auch schon vorbestellt. Mal schauen wie das Buch ist. Was ich bei der Vorschau schon gesehne habe ist das es viele Köder für alle Fischarten gibt!

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er

Wann ist es denn von dort lieferbar ? Ab Erscheinungsdatum 1.2. 2010 ?

Beim Verlag ist es schon jetzt vorrätig , da allerdings für 19,95 $ anstatt 13,46 $ bei Amazon(oder ist das irgendein anderer Rabatt ?) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Beim Verlag ist es schon jetzt vorrätig , da allerdings für 19,95 $ anstatt 13,46 $ bei Amazon(oder ist das irgendein anderer Rabatt ?) .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Dieter ich habs mit Gebühr für Zahlungsart für insgesamt 16,49 bei Amazon bestellt. Danke für den Tipp!:m
Liefertermin laut Amazon.


> Lieferung voraussichtlich: Wir benachrichtigen Sie per E-Mail, sobald das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum für diesen Artikel vorliegt.


----------



## wallerseimen (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zandecht schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Öse vorne ein bisschen nach unten zu biegen und wenn das nichts hilft die schaufel heiß machen (feuerzeug !vorsichtig!) und nach unten biegen. Hat zumindest bei meinem ersten, der nicht wobbeln wollte wahre wunder bewirkt.#6
> 
> Grüße



Danke für den Tipp, werde ich probieren.

Eure Eigenkreationen sind mal wieder Spitze.#6


----------



## raetzrico (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Wobblerbaufangemeinde.
Mein Name ist Enrico und auch ich wurde infiziert.
Bin schon in 2008 auf das Thema  Wobbler vom Besenstiel gestoßen und es hat mich sofort gereitzt es auch mal zu probieren. Ich habe im laufe der Zeit von der ersten bis zur aktuellen Seite alles gelesen und bin beeindruckt was für "Hammer" Teile gebaut werden.Mein Kopliment an Alle.Ich habe mitlerweile so gute 20 Stück gebaut. Die meisten sind Jerkbait´s und ein paar Grandmanachbauten zum schleppen.
Ich würde Euch auch gern ein paar Bilder einstellen aber da ich Computertechnisch nicht gerade ein Genie bin wäre ich diesbezüglich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen. Vieleicht kann mir jemand schreiben wie das funktioniert.


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja alle gezeigten Wobbs waren aus Styrodur. Ich finde das erstens sehr einfach zu bearbeiten (keine Maserung) und zweitens kann´s niemals gammeln auch wenn der Epoxpanzer mal ein Leck bekommt.

@ Zandecht 
Schöner Wobbler . Das Makeup ist sehr überzeugend! Was hast Du jetzt für Papier benutzt? Durchsichtiges Butterbrotpapier? Womit hast Du es aufgeklebt? Sekundenkleber?

@ West
schönes finish! Was sind das für Farben gewesen?

@ Bassattack
Ich hatte mich mal bei Rapalla für die Entwicklung beworben. Leider hatte ich eine Absage bekommen. Allerdings hatte ich mal den 3 Preis bei einem Rappalla-Design-Wettbewerb errungen. Vielleicht sollte ich es mal wieder versuchen ;-)

@ raetzriko
Wilkommen im Club! Dann Zeig mal vor Deine Köder


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Willkommen in'ner Bastlergemeinde#6 !

Foto's kannst du auf verschiedene Weisen hier einstellen (wobei ich auch nur zwei davon kenne) .

Zuerst mußt du die Bilder von'ner Kamera in ein Bildbearbeitungsprogramm laden(z. B. "Picasa 3") , dort dann bearbeiten und in einen Ordner auf deinen Computer exportieren .

Dabei vermindere ich die Pixel-Anzahl dann auf 650 , größere Bilder kann man nicht als sogenannte "Thumbnails" in die meisten Foren einstellen .

Wenn du nun einen Beitrag verfaßt , scrollst du die Sete runter und klickst bei "Datei anhängen" auf "Anhänge verwalten" und es geht ein Fenster mit deinen Ordnern auf .

Du mußt nun den betreffenden Ordner öffnen und das betreffende Bild markieren UND öffnen , dann erscheint der Ordnername in der Liste in dem Extra-Fenster, du kannst zunächst drei Bilder auf dise Art 'rüberziehen  , .......dann mußt du in dem Fenster auf "hochladen" klicken , und die geladenen Bildernamen erscheinen dann unter deinem Text auf der Antwortseite , .......nun kannst du auf Wunsch noch zwei weitere "Thumbnails" auf gleiche Weise hochladen .

Die Bilder erscheinen dann unter deinem Text im Thread , sobald du auf "Antwort posten" klickst .

Eine andere Art , hier Bilder zu posten , ist das mit Hilfe eines Fotoservice-Programmes zu machen(z.B. Photobucket) .

Das funktioniert so ähnlich wie Videos auf "YouTube" posten und dann auf Foren zugänglich zu machen .

Hierzu mußt du natürlich wieder erst deine Bilder über's eigene Bildbearbeitungsprogramm in einen Ordner exportieren , von dort werden sie dann auf das ausgewählte Fotoservice-Programm geladen , du kannst dir dort eigene Alben einrichten .

Jedes Bild dort bekommt eine eigene URL (so'ne Art Code-Nr.)  , und diese URL kann man dann von der Foto-Seite kopieren und dann hier im Text einfügen .

Das geht mit wenigen Mausklicks mit Hilfe der Registerkarten oben auf dem Toolbar , damit hält man verschieden Seiten geöffnet und kann Links von einer Seite auf die Andere kopieren .

Diese URL's werden in deinen Text eingefügt , und sobald der Text dann gepostet wurde und hier erscheint , kann jeder Leser den Link anklicken und das betreffennde Bild wird über dein Fotoservice-Programm sichtbar .

Die dritte Möglichkeit , hier GROßE Bilder zu posten , kenne ich selber nicht , hab' von Computern nähmlich auch keine Ahnung#c !

                    Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Willkommen #6

Ich denke diemai hat es schon ausführlich erklärt, so sollte es klappen!

Bin ja mal gespannt auf deine Werke.


|wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: hab blumenseide verwendet (weiß) und mit sprühkleber fixiert. Obendrauf auch wieder sprühkleber und dann epoxy. Nächstes mal will ich das papier aber direkt mit epoxyd auf die alufolie kleben, hab gemerkt dass das papier dann vollkommen durchsichtig wird und nur noch der druck auf der folie zu sehen ist.


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ENDLICH habe ich einige meiner 11 Swimbaits fertig bekommen , ...die Anderen folgen während der nächsten Tage(bei einem weiteren Kleinen bin ich mit der Zange abgerutscht , der braucht 'ne kleine kosmetische Nacharbeit , ....... und bei den 5 Stück mit Holz-Schwanzflossen muß ich noch die dort zuvor eingeklebten Haltehaken entfernen , verputzen , bemalen und die Stellen neu epoxieren) .

Habe doch nicht noch mehr Lackschichten aufgebracht ,.... die zwei Schichten "Behnke"-Epoxy scheinen mir doch auszureichen , da es wesentlich besser und härter ist als mein Altes von HAKUMA !

Testen werde ich sie wohl heute Abend nach der Arbeit in'ner Badewanne , hoffentlich gibt's keine bösen Überraschungen mehr#6 ! 

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

Spitze, sehen top aus!
Drücke dir die Daumen, dass der Test heute Abend positiv verläuft!

Ich habe meine Jerkbaits heute auch fertig bekommen:

4x Buster Jerk II Nachbau: 15cm ~80g
1x Heiddy: 11cm ~70g 

Alle aus Buche, 18mm


----------



## don rhabano (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile @ all

Weberei ,du machst dich! Mit ein paar Barschstreifen sähen die sogar noch besser aus!


----------



## Bondex (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Zandecht
danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!
@ Web/Diem
Schöne Teile, jetzt wird´s hier mal richtig bunt!!! Sagt mal bescheid ob die Räuber diese Teile auch mögen...sind ja schon außergewöhnlich


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Don:

danke für das Lob!
Ich finde auch, dass ich Fortschritte mache. Ich habe mir gestern mal meine ersten Jerks angeschaut und mit den jetztigen verglichen. Der Unterschied ist schon recht groß! Ich bekomme die Lackierung immer besser hin und die Form gelingt auch immer mehr. 

@ Bondex:

auch dir vielen Dank!
Ich kann leider noch keine Fänge melden, da ich erst jetzt meinen Angelschein mache. Samstag, 30.1. fängt der LEhrgang an, 9.-11.3. sind Prüfungen. Aber dann haben ja die Hechte schonzeit, also frühestens 1.5. gibt es Fangmeldungen von meinen Ködern.

|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> 9.-11.3. sind Prüfungen



Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai  echt geile swimbaits   echt tolle formen ^^ besonders den ersten finde ich geil  
 Weberei.  Toll sehen schon  richtig super aus .  Viel glück bei der Prüfung


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi ,

will jetzt auch mal wieder was in sachen Köderbau machen.
Habe alles und das Airbrush gelingt mir nun auch halbwegs .
Ich müsste mir nur noch ein Köderrad bauen welches Gerät war das nochmal von der Discokugel?  Könntet mal nen Bild von euren Rädern reinstellen als inspirazion! Wäre echt nett.


MfG

Niki    #h


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an alle für das Lob und die Wünsche für die Prüfung!

@ don rhabano:

habe ich vorhin vergessen zu schreiben:



> Mit ein paar Barschstreifen sähen die sogar noch besser aus!



Das kann gut sein, doch, da bisher annähernd alle meiner Jerks Streifen haben (in welcher Form auch immer) wollte ich nun mal welche ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack machen 
Sehen ja auch so gut aus  

#h


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:

ich weiß nicht genau was du meinst mit


> welches Gerät war das nochmal von der Discokugel?



Aber hier mal das wichtigste:
Motor:  http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MTM4OTg2OTk-/Motoren/Wechselstrommotoren/Spiegelkugelmotor.html
mein Köderrad:


----------



## bild (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die inspirazion. Also mit Discokugel meinte ich den Motor. Habe gerade einen Jerk grundiert. Da ich ein Praktikum in einer Lackiererei mache habe ich mir so Grundierfarbe gekauft das nehmen die da auch . Ist das sinnvoll?  Benutzt ihr eine Absaughaube oder änliches beim Brushen? 


MfG

Niki


----------



## raetzrico (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den freundlichen Empfang bei Euch.
Diemai Dir vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Tipp´s zum Bilder einstellen .Ich hoffe es klappt jetzt.
Nun wieversprochen ein paar Bilder meiner Erstlinge.


----------



## raetzrico (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein paar.


----------



## Berlinerstar (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
Ein Willkommen im Club an die neuen#h
Wieder einmal habt ihr sehr schön anzusehende Teile gebaut.#6
Hab mich gestern ein bisschen inspirieren lassen und hab ein paar alte Wobbler von DAM nachgebaut.


----------



## raetzrico (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch die letzten für´s erste.
Ich wäre für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen.
Sind alle mit Farbspraydosen und teilweise mit Pinsel bemalt und teilweise foliert.
Die ersten sind mit 5-Minuten Epoxy von Conrad versiegelt,aber mitlerweile arbeite ich auch mit dem Harz von Behnke.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## Berlinerstar (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Und noch die letzten für´s erste.
> Ich wäre für Anregungen und Verbesserungsvorschläge offen.
> Sind alle mit Farbspraydosen und teilweise mit Pinsel bemalt und teilweise foliert.
> Die ersten sind mit 5-Minuten Epoxy von Conrad versiegelt,aber mitlerweile arbeite ich auch mit dem Harz von Behnke.
> Gruß Enrico



Deine Lackierstation ist auch schick.
Sag mal haste da Kabelbinder genommen?


----------



## raetzrico (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Deine Lackierstation ist auch schick.
> Sag mal haste da Kabelbinder genommen?


 
Das ist mein Köderkarussell. Und ja das sind Kabelbinder.
Ich habe mir zum einhängen Drähte gebogen und zusätzlich kommt einseitig eine kleine Zugfeder mit rein.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## west1 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Swimbaits, Wobbler und Jerks habt ihr da wieder gebaut! #6 

Dieter der erste gefällt mir von der Machart am besten, farblich der Rote vom letzten Bild. 
Berichte mal wie der Test ausgegangen ist, ich hoffe gut bei der Arbeit die die Teile gemacht haben! #6

Weberei, Tolle Jerks#6 Viel Glück bei der Prüfung, hast ja noch ein paar Tage zum lernen. 

Raetzrico, schöne Jerks und Omas! #6

Berlinerstar der Indianer kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! |kopfkrat Wenn ich nur wüsste wo ich so einen schon mal gesehen hab. |supergri

Bondex ein paar Farben sind von Schminke, die restlichen waren bei meinem Airbrushset dabei.


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte , Leute :m:m!

Der Test meiner Swimbaits lief erfolgreich , wenngleich die Badewanne auch ein wenig zu kurz für den größeren Köder ist ,..... der braucht anscheinend ca. einen Meter zum anlaufen , aber dann läuft er einwandfrei , so wie's aussieht .

Habe die Köder ziehmlich schwer ausgebleit , wie man sieht , ......ich fische auch bis zu 15 Metern tief , und hochkommen tun Swimbaits sowieso immer schnell ,...... egal , wie weit und wie schnell sie absinken #c.

Aber schaut 'mal selbst :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL8ONEZit2k

@ Berlinerstar

Wenn ich dir 'nen Tip geben darf , .....wenn du solche Art Wobbler mit integrierter Tauchschaufel baust , versuche immer, die Holzmaserung in etwa parallel zur Tauchlippe zu setzen , ........so wie sie jetzt ausgerichtet ist , kann sie sehr leicht abbrechen .

@ weberei

An deinen schönen Jerkbaits sind mir besonders die Augen aufgefallen#6 , .......diese mit der asymetrischen Pupille bei der "Heiddy" und noch'nem Anderen , ...........hast du die aufgemalt oder sind das Druckvorlagen ?

Sieht echt gut aus #6! 

@ raetzrico

Fein , das das mit den Bildern geklappt hat , .......du warst ja wirklich produktiv , es sind schon schöne Teile dabei , .....mir gefällt besonders das Hechtmuster an der einen "Zalt"-Version#6 !

Ich finde es auch immer wieder erstaunlich und interessant , wieviel verschiedene Bau, -und Malstile es hier doch zu sehen gibt , ....echt geil :vik:!

@ west1 

Hubert , so'n Indianer-Wobbler wurde vor'm knappen Jahr oder so im alten Thread von jemandem gepostet , .......ich hatte daraufhin auch eine sinkende Version gebaut und auch dort gepostet , .........ansonsten kennst du ihn vielleicht aus Katalogen , .......vor'n paar Jahren war der noch bei "Gerlinger" in der Sonderliste , glaub'ich#c !

@ Bondex

Mit dem Fischefangen muß ich ja noch 'n paar Monate warten !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico:

die sehen alle SUPER aus!!!
Klasse und das als Anfänger! (ist doch so, oder?)
Das Köderkarussell ist auch klasse!
Als kleiner Verbesserungsvorschlag: die Ösen, wenn du willst, vom Lack befreien. Macht aber keinen Unterschied, ist nur für unser Auge 

@ berliner:

schöne Rohlinge!!!

@ diemai:

klasse Video! Laufen alle sehr schön =)
Die Augen sind wirklich Vorlagen. Ich hatte mir die irgendwann mal ausgedruckt aber fand sie nicht so toll. Doch letztens habe ich sie wiederentdeckt und ich fand bei diesen sahen sie echt schön aus.
Vorlagen von: http://jbaitz.de/epoxidaugen.html unten links

@ all: 

Danke für euer Lob =) #6


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Vielen dank für's Lob , die Augen-Info und auch den Link , ........kannte ich zwar schon , hatte ich aber vergessen#c!

@ alle

Bin kürzlich hierauf gestoßen ,.......ist ganz interessant , wie so verschiedene Köder laufen tun , .......man könnte so vielleicht gezielter bauen ?

Sieht so aus , als wenn der Autor "wrfd107" ab und zu neue Video's nachlegen würde , ......ich jedenfalls finde die Aufnahmen ziehmlich hilfreich ,... also gerne 'mal mehr von ihm anschauen #6!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQY08pAWXOo

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zandecht (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mensch, wurden schon wieder viele tolle sachen gebaut!:k

@diemai: bin grad dabei meinen ersten 2-Teiler zu bauen, hast du irgendwelche Tipps was die Verbindungsachse angeht? Hab bei deinen mal geschaut, aber da sieht man nix:c
Ich habe geplant ne vertikale Achse einzubauen. Im Kopfteil will ich die Achse (2mm Draht) verkleben, den Tunnel im Schwanzteil würde ich mit nem dünnen, sehr festem Gummischlauch verstärken. Meinst das ist stabil genug? Hab Angst dass das Ding bei Belastung auseinanderreißt.


natürlich bin ich auch um kommentare von euch anderen dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## stefano89 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann würde ich eher ne Metallröhre, wie bei den Amiködern n paar Seiten vorher, nehmen. Gummi wird die Bewegung n bischen bremsen, da es das Gleiten des Drahtes im Loch verhindert. Die Verbindung würde ich dir auch nur bei harten Holzsorten empfehlen, wo das Holz bei Belastung nicht so leicht bricht. Hier noch ein Bild, wie ich das gelöst habe. Also eine quasi durchgehende Drahtachse bei nem 4-Teiler, is der Wobb, den ich n paar Seiten vorher gepostet hab. Daneben noch einer von vor nem Jahr (um die 10cm, floating aus Fichte), hab das Bild beim Stöbern gefunden, dass es ebenfalls im Schnee geknipst wurde wie die anderen, is en witziger Zufall  
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bild (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schwimmt der Köder so gut von der Haltung her für einen schwimmenden Jerk?



Ihr habt wieder supe Köder gebaut!! Respekt.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Bild,
du musst dir schon die Mühe machen und die Drillinge und ein Vorfach befestigen um zu sehen wie er später schwimmt. Aber so in etwa ist doch gut. Ist reine Geschmackssache bzw Führungssache. MfG Björn


----------



## bild (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ohh stimmt habe nur im moment keine großen Drillinge hier .

Aber sinkend wird der wohl nicht? 


MfG

Niki


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild : Wenn du keine Haifisch Haken  ranntüddelst  wird er wohl schwimmen   sieht gut aus


----------



## Berlinerstar (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute

Wieder einmal ein paar schöne Wobbler & Swimbaits.

@ Diemai

Die Laufen ja eucht geil.#6 Werd demnächst auch mal versuchen so welche zu bauen.
Und Danke für deinen Tipp werd ihn für die nächsten beherzigen

@ West1

Ja die hab ick mir ausgedacht, ein Produkt meiner Fantasie:q

@ Weberei

Danke

@ Bondex


> VMC-Drillinge für kleines Geld in 100er Packs bei Tomas Kubiak HH


Muss mann bei ihm 100 von einer Hakengröße nehmen um den rabatt zu bekommen oder kann man auch verschiedene größen nehmen??

Ja und nochmal ne frage zu den Farben??
Welche nehmt ihr, und wo kauft ihr sie??
Gibt es irgend welche die gar nicht gehen??
Kann man aqua Lack nehmen??


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter deine Swimbait laufen Super, wie immer halt! #6



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> @ West1
> Ja die hab ick mir ausgedacht, ein Produkt meiner Fantasie:q



Etwas Fantasie sollte beim Wobblerbau schon vorhanden sein. #6:q



diemai schrieb:


> @ Berlinerstar
> 
> Wenn ich dir 'nen Tip geben darf , .....wenn du solche Art Wobbler mit integrierter Tauchschaufel baust , versuche immer, die Holzmaserung in etwa parallel zur Tauchlippe zu setzen , ........so wie sie jetzt ausgerichtet ist , kann sie sehr leicht abbrechen .


Stimmt, deshalb hab ich meine auch gleich mit ner Lexanlippe gebaut. Einfach den Kopf ohne Lippe bauen und eine Lexanlippe aufkleben. Zur Sicherheit wird die Lippe noch mit einer Schraube gesichert. Der Schraubenkopf wird etwas versenkt. 







diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , so'n Indianer-Wobbler wurde vor'm knappen Jahr oder so im alten Thread von jemandem gepostet , .......



Dieter ich glaub der jemand war ich.


----------



## Zandecht (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89: danke für die tips! ich schlaf mal noch ne nacht drüber und schau morgen mal wie ichs dann schlussendlich mache. 


Grüße


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

Sorry , aber ich kann mir unter deiner Beschreibung nix konkretes vorstellen#c !

@ Bild 

Bin auch der Meinung , das dein Köder nach dem Bemalen , Epoxieren , der Montage der Haken und dem Einhängen der Spinnstange gerade noch so aufschwimmen wird , ......der Rücken schaut doch ein ganzes Ende heraus !

@ Berlinerstar

Vielen Dank:m !

Man kann viele Arten von Farben zum Bemalen nehmen , allerdings sind einige untereinander nicht so kompatibel , d. h. , das man immer möglichst bei einer Art , Sorte und manchmal auch Hersteller bleiben sollte .

Ich benutze Revell-Modellbaufarben und matten Spraylack(Dosen) aus'm Baumarkt , wobei ich mit letzterem gelegentlich 'mal Probleme aus oben genannten Gründen habe .

Es gibt auch Acryl-Farben in kleinen Töpfen , ....und was ich so höre , sind diese vorteilhafter als meine Modelbaufarben(bin aber nun mal irgendwann damit angefangen , umzustellen wäre mir auf einen Schlag zu teuer) , wenn auch etwas teurer , glaub'ich(Dose kostet doppelt so viel , ist aber wohl auch mehr drin????) !

Du kannst natürlich auch airbrushen , das ist aber natürlich noch viel , viel teurer , sieht aber am Besten aus !

Generell kann man sagen , das Pinseln billiger ist als sprühen(bei Spraydosen geht viel Farbe daneben , Airbrush-Equippment kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen) , aber eben nicht so schön aussieht , .......was den Fischen allerdings in den meisten Fällen total egal sein dürfte .

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , ...zu viel des Lobes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Genau den Köder meinte ich ........!

                                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai 
Gut dann bin ich beruhigt. ( Ich fische ohne Spinnstange )  

@ Berlinerstar
 Also wenn du einen kleinen oder mittelgroßen Kompressor irgendwo hast oder von Freunden oder Verwandten ausleihen kannst würde ich Airbrushen da die Ergebnisse dann am besten werden. Du bekommst mit Airbrush die Übergänge von der einen Farbe in die andere viel besser hin und kannst auch mit Schablonen arbeiten. Wenn du einen Kompressor hast guck mal in der Bucht nach einer Arbrush Pistole 0,3mm ich hab meine auch daher sind gar nicht so teuer. Die gibt es schon für 20-40 Euronen. Bei den Farben würde ich mir nur die Grundfarben kaufen dann kannst du dir jede x-beliebige 
Farbe mischen. Ich benutze Gelb, Rot,Blau Transparent von Createx ( Farbenmarke) . Dann habe ich auch noch Schwarz und Weiß in deckend von Createx. von Schminke habe ich das Aerocolor Shine Silver das kannst du einfach deiner Farbe beimischen und du bekommst so einen glänzenden Effekt wie Schuppen vom Fisch. Die Farben habe ich mir im Airbrushshop im inet bestellt.

Ich hoffe das hat dich etwas weiter gebracht!


MfG

Niki   #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlin
zu den Farben haben meine Vorredner ja schon alles gesagt. Jeder muß entscheiden ober er spritzen oder pinseln will. Ich finde man kommt mit etwas Übung auch mit Pinseln recht gute Ergebnissse zustande. Der Vorteil ist daß Pinseln schneller geht mit kleinerem Equipment. Auch damit lassen sich Verläufe machen wenn mann z.B. Acrylfarben oder Goache lasierend aufträgt.

Nee bei 100 Stk macht der noch lange keinen Rabatt, aber wenn Du 1000 Stk von verschiedenen Größen kaufst...dann also ein paar tausend, dann rundet er den Betrag auch mal, jedenfalls bei Stammkunden ;-)


----------



## Ollek (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tach Jungens (alle miteinander) seht euch ma diese Teile an, ist mal was anderes und Bedarf wäre da...(nich nur bei mir:q)

Was machbar? 

Gruss

PS insbesondere das vorletze Bild von unten wo der Körper fast Bootsform hat.


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Womit reinigt ihr eure Airbrush Pistolen immer?



MfG

Niki


----------



## Zandecht (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ollek: willkommen!
willst du dass dir hier jemand solche dinger baut, oder hast du an ne anleitung oder sowas gedacht?


----------



## jirgel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild 

Zuerst Spiritus
Dann Scheibenreiniger
Dann destelliertes Wasser 

Bei bedarf zerlege ich die Pistole und reinige alles per Hand


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Macht Spiritus nicht die Dichtungen kaputt? Scheibenreiniger ist doch das weiße Zeug aus der Spraydose oder Meinst du das für die Scheibenwischanlage? Das ganze Sprühst du einfach durch? Könnte man auch normales Wasser nehmen?

Fragen über Fragen.

MfG

Niki  #h


----------



## Bondex (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild
Es kommt wohl eher drauf an mit was für Farben Du zuvor gesprüht hast. Bei Ölfarben nimmt man dann wohl eher Verdünner, mit Spühli kommt man nicht weit


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mahlzeit,
für größere Jerks und schnelle und einfache Muster empfehle ich Spraydosen von Mipa und SprayVar (Acrylfarbe mit Lösungsmitteln). Für normale Wobbler find ich die GameColor von Vallejo (Acrylfarbe auf Wasserbasis) sehr gut. Diese ist zum Pinseln. Man kann sie aber auch verdünnen und dann airbrushen. 17ml um die 2,30€. Lässt sich tropfenweise aus dem Fläschen drücken und stinkt nicht. Im Vergleich mit Revell um Längen besser!

Einer der Popper aus dem obigen Link scheint nach der Vorlage gemacht worden zu sein: http://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures.com/popping-plugs.html

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit KoederDesign.de los? Seite ist heute offline:-(

MfG Björn


----------



## bild (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Ich versprühe eigentlich nur Createx und Schminke Aero Color . Was nimmt man dafür?


----------



## Berlinerstar (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 
Danke für eure antworten #6
Ich möchte Airbruschen hab vom Kumpel ne Pistole bekommen.
Ne Itawa Eclipse HP-BCS 0,5mm. Das einzige was ick dazu noch braue ist das gefäss wo der Lack rein kommt. Weiß jemand wo man das günstig bekommen kann??
Hab nen Paar Dosen Aqua Lack aus dem Bauhaus. Kann ich den zum Bruschen nehmen??

@ diemai

Wie sägst du die swimbaits???
Wollt den heute auch machen aber wusste nicht so recht wie ick das machen soll.

@ Zandecht

Denke das Ollek die gern gebaut haben möchte.
Werd morgen mal ein paar davon bauen.

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem Indianer und zwei anderen den ick heute frei schnatze geschliffen hab.


----------



## weberei (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> PS: Was ist eigentlich mit KoederDesign.de los? Seite ist heute offline:-(



Die waren gestern auch schon offline und ich glaube Montag auch schon, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Gestern auf jeden Fall:c
Was da los ist weiß ich nicht.

@ Berlinerstar:

Schöne Rohlinge!


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Schau' mal auf den Seiten 9 , 11 und 12 in diesem Thread , da sind'n paar Bilder vom Rohbau !

@ Bulettenbär

Keine Ahnung , was mit KD ist , Björn , ........ war vor'n paar Tagen noch da !

@ Ollek

So'ne Popper zu bauen ist recht einfach , man muß nur darauf achten , leichtes Holz zu nehmen !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Morgen,

Nummer 4 ist endlich fertig.
Dieser Wobbler ist nach einer Vorlage von Hubert gebaut, danke nochmal dafür.
Das Bemalen wird allmählich besser, der Rest klappt schon recht routiniert.
Nachdem ich nun vernünftigen Draht habe, stellt das Biegen der Achse kein Problem mehr dar.
Die paar Tage sollte noch eine vernünftige Airbrushpistole und ordentliche Brushfarben bei mir ankommen, dann sollte das Bemalen auch besser werden.
Er ist gerade noch so schwimmend und wobbelt wie verrückt.
Der macht mit seinen 14cm Länge ordentlich Rabbatz unter Wasser.
Wenn damit nix geht, dann fang ich das Hasenzüchten an |evil:.


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Schöner Tieftaucher , das Foiling ist gut gelungen#6 !

Willst du den zum Schleppen nehmen ?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zandecht (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wallerseimen: gut gelungen! Mit was für Farben haste den bemalt?

Grüße


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , ....endlich FERTIG:vik: !

Hoffe nur , das sie auch laufen werden , habe heute keine Zeit zum Testen mehr , ....vielleicht morgen ?

Die Vierteiler sind ca. 13cm lang ,..... so'ne Teile werde ich nicht mehr bauen , .......totale Kopfschmerzen , ständig nach jedem Bemalen die Ösen wieder freizukratzen , besonders nach'm Epoxieren !

Bei den Kleinen geht's ja noch , da es ja viel weniger Ösen sind , ........werde mich wohl in Zukunft mehr auf das andere Scharniersystem mit den eingeklebten Buchsen(Poppnieten) einstellen ,...... viellecht auch versuchen , damit etwas kleiner zu werden , ohne das das Holzmaterial brechen kann ???

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> 
> Schöner Tieftaucher , das Foiling ist gut gelungen#6 !
> Willst du den zum Schleppen nehmen ?
> Gruß , diemai#h


Danke für die Blumen.
 Der soll mir die tieferen Bereiche im Main abfischen.
 Leider darf man da nicht mit Boot fischen.

Größten  #r für deine Mehrteiler, einfach sagenhaft.



Zandecht schrieb:


> @wallerseimen: gut gelungen! Mit was für Farben haste den bemalt?



Auch dir ein Dank.
Das grün ist Textmarker, der schwarrze Rücken ist billigster Buntlack und die Barschstreifen handelsüblicher Filzstift.


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Vielen Dank für die Blumen:m , ......ich hatte wegen deinem Wobbler nur gefragt , weil du doch sagst , das er gerade noch so aufschwimmt !

Ich halte solche auftriebsschwachen Tieftauchwobbler für's Uferangeln für weniger geeignet , .........nicht das sie nicht fangen tun , aber ich finde es wesentlich sicherer , einen Tieftaucher am Band zu haben , der schnell wieder aufsteigen kann , wenn er seine Schaufel in den Grund bohrt und man den Zug sofort stoppt ! 

Das ist viel vorteilhafter im Bezug auf Hänger , solche Wobbler bleiben relativ selten hängen , auch wenn sie aufgrund des stärkeren Auftriebs nicht ganz so tief tauchen .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heiko dein Tieftaucher sieht gut aus! #6
Sobald das Teil Grundkontakt hat machst du beim Einholen eine kurze Pause und lässt ihn leicht steigen. Anschließend gleich wieder runter mit ihm. Er hüpft bei richtiger Führung schön über Grund und wirbelt ordentlich Dreck auf! Wenn er irgendwo hängen bleibt bindest du halt den nächsten an die Schnur :q 

In ner guten Stunde ist so ein Teil fertig, macht bei mir wenn ich Lust hab so 2-3 Stück an Abend. Nach dem nächsten Angeln können dann die zwei drei Wobbler schon wieder weg sein. #c     

Dieter sind wieder Top Swimbaits! #6 Kann mir schon vorstellen das du die Schnauze voll hast vom Ösen putzen, die Teile bestehen ja fast nur aus Ösen! :q
Mit meinem Projekt bin ich noch nicht zum testen gekommen, mein Teich ist zugefroren! #q Um an den See zu fahren hab ich keine Lust es Schneit wie verrückt.
Vielleicht stell ich heute Abend mal ein paar Bilder rein, schauen wir mal! |supergri


----------



## wallerseimen (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai und west1,

danke für Eure Tipps, werde sie beherzigen.


----------



## weberei (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wallerseimen:

sehr schöner Wobbler, ist dir echt sehr gut gelungen #6

@ diemai:

da hat sich die lange Arbeitszeit doch gelohnt, sehen wunderschön aus :k

#h


----------



## Naghul (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne köder habt ihr da gebaut. gefällt mir. das schöne ist das gerade bei den leute, die angefangen haben die enormen fortschritt sieht, weiter so #6

@diemai: sehr schöne mehrteiler. der stil gefällt mir. glaube ich wäre schon längst durchgedreht die blöden ösen zu säubern#q|supergri

bin auch gerade an einem swimbait drann, nur das ich wahnsinniger mir auch die schwierigsten fische aussuche. wenn der fertig ist (wenn), dann kommt wie immer ein bild


----------



## Zandecht (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne swimmbaits!

hab meinen auch fertig, bin aber nicht so ganz zufrieden. Er schwimmt zwar sehr schön aktiv, aber das Äußere ist nicht so wirklich gelungen. Musste auch nochmal von Außen nachbleien, weil er noch zu leicht war und innen kein platz mehr war (ungünstige planung |uhoh.


----------



## bild (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zandecht ist doch gute gelungen ! 
Das Blei ist Rot also deuten die Räuber das bestimmt als Blut könnte sogar noch mehr lockwirkung haben.


----------



## wallerseimen (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht,

sooo übel schaut er doch gar nicht aus.
Ich glaub eh, dass die Fische nicht so extrem auf Kunstwerke stehen, oder täusche ich mich da? :q

Hast du die Schwanzflosse mit Springringen drangetüdelt?


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank noch 'mal für euer Lob , Leute:m !

@ Zandecht

Wenn du dir die Köder auf meinen Fotos anschaust , wird dir auffallen , das die Scharnierösen in den vorderen Segmenten recht hoch liegen , .......symetrischer würde es aussehen . wenn obere und untere Ösen etwa gleichweit von Bauch , bzw. Rücken liegen würden !

Habe aber die unteren Ösen extra etwas nach oben gesetzt um an der Bauchseite Platz für Gewichte zu gewinnen , und das war auch nötig , mußte die Gewichts-Taschen teilweise bis auf den Draht ausfräsen !

Das Drahtsystem der unteren Scharnieröse im ersten Segment geht auch nicht gerade auf die tiefer liegende Schnuröse zu , sondern eher rechtwinklig zum Segmentende , .......erst kurz vor der Öse knickt es etwas nach unten/vorne ab . Auf diese Weise habe ich auch noch zusätzlich Platz für Ballast gewonnen .

Bei der Menge Blei , die du an deinen Köder montieren mußtest , gehe ich davon aus , das du recht leichtes Holz verwendet hast ?  

Trotzdem , die rote Farbe könnte sich wirklich als Zusatzreiz herausstellen ...#6#6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zandecht schrieb:


> schöne swimmbaits!
> 
> hab meinen auch fertig, bin aber nicht so ganz zufrieden. Er schwimmt zwar sehr schön aktiv, aber das Äußere ist nicht so wirklich gelungen. Musste auch nochmal von Außen nachbleien, weil er noch zu leicht war und innen kein platz mehr war (ungünstige planung |uhoh.



Zandecht für den ersten gar nicht schlecht! #6 
Solche Köder werden normalerweise aus Harthölzern, Buche, Eiche gebaut. Diemai nimmt glau ich Teakholz dafür. Hartholz ist schwerer als z.B. Fichte und braucht weniger Zusatzgewicht um zu sinken.



			
				wallerseimen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub eh, dass die Fische nicht so extrem auf Kunstwerke stehen, oder täusche ich mich da?


Nein du täuscht dich nicht. Die Fische sehen in unseren Kunstwerken, egal wie sie aussehen Beute und packen zu wenn die Beute verführerisch durchs Wasser wedelt! 

Hoffentlich auch bei meinen neuen! #c
Hoffe das ich die Testphase, wetterbedingt bald abschließen kann.


----------



## erikhunt (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, ich hab' eine Frage:
Wobbler mit einem Drilling an der oberen Seite des Wobblers, könnte er laufen?


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Absolut geile Versionen des Jig-Wobblers , Hubert #6#6#6, ...die beiden unbemalten auf'm ersten Bild werden bestimmt laufen wie das Original !

Der fertig bemalte Wob ist bestimmt der mit zuwenig Gewicht , .........oder#c ?

Die auf dem zweiten Bild sind ja weniger gekrümmt , werden daher auch ruhiger laufen , vermute ich einfach mal ;+? 

Vielleicht kann(oder sogar muß) sie auch mit weniger Gewicht führen , da sie dem Wasser ja nicht so viel Widerstand entgegensetzen , ergo mit diesen montierten Gewichten schneller "fallen" würden als die mehr gekrümmten Köder#c;+ ?

Nur so 'mal meine Gedanken , ........wird Zeit , das Frühling wird :q:q:q

Geile Arbeit , Hut ab#6 ! .......Gruß , Dieter#h

PS : Mir ist auf'n zweiten Blick aufgefallen , das bei den "geraderen" Wobs der Bleikopf mit 'nem Springring verbunden ist ,...... das könnte die Vibrationen des Bleikopfes vermindern , die ja in dem Video vom Original deutlich zu sehen sind , .......denke ich !

Woll'n wir 'mal den Test abwarten !


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ erikhunt

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread:m !

Habe so'ne Konstruktion wenigstes schon 'mal zu Papier gebracht , ........der Wobbler auf der Skizze hatte 'nen tiefen Bauch vorne und 'ne schlanken Schwanz mit einem offenen Zwillingshaken in einer Öse am Rücken , aufrecht gehalten entweder durch ein Gummiband , einen eingelassenen Drahtclip(zwischen die offenen Hakenschenkel geklemmt) oder sogar eingelassene Magnetfolie .

Der tiefe Bauch vorne ist wohl nötig , denke ich mir , um ein Kielgewicht aufzunehmen , damit der oben sitzende Haken den Köder nicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen kann , ebenso als Gegengewicht in Längsrichtung , da ein dünner Schwanz den Haken nicht einfach tragen kann .

Ferner hätte er eine recht kleine , nach unten weisende Schaufel , die ihn zum wobbeln bringt , ...und er wäre als Sinker ausgebleit , und zwar so leicht , das er am Grund möglichst noch auf seiner Schaufel "stehen" würde und nicht umkippt .

Zu groß sollte er auch nicht sein , damit die Zander seinen einen Haken noch gut zu fassen kriegen !

         Nur so'ne Idee |supergri#c, ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Stimmt Dieter, der erste Jigwobbler ist der mit dem zuwenig Gewicht.
Das er beim sinken, fallen nicht lief, liegt aber nicht am Gewicht sondern an der Schaufelform, denk ich mal.
In der Wanne laufen alle und sollten jetzt auch beim fallen laufen.
Der Test im See wird es hoffentlich zeigen.
Wenn der Test erfolgreich war werde ich vom kleinen noch ne bessere Gussform, ähnlich der anderen beiden machen.

Die beiden länglichen hab ich mittels Splitring mit dem Kopf verbunden, so ne Art Wechselsystem. Wenns funktioniert müssten die beiden großen Jigköpfe auch normale Flachläufer beim Sinken zum Wobbeln bringen. Hoff ich doch.


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...Na ja , Hubert ,  .....muß der Tiefwasser-Test dann zeigen#6 ! 

Ich bin der Meinung , das die Teile nicht so ausgeprägt wobbeln werden , da die Körper gerader sind , .......und wenn du'n "Rapala Original" an den Bleikopf hängst , wird der auch nicht so doll wobbeln wie im Video .

Die gekrümmte Körperform hat zwei Funktionen , ....erstens wobbelt(flankt) der Köder dadurch intensiv , ......zweitens wird durch dieses intensive Wobbeln des nicht so stromlinienförmigen und gekrümmten Körpers der Fall etwas abgebremst ,...... ein geraderer Wobblerkörper wird bei gleichem Gewicht schneller fallen , denke ich , ........weniger Gewicht zur Reduzierung der Fallgeschwindigkeit könnte wiederum nicht ausreichen , um den Köder dann überhaupt zum Laufen zu bringen !

So jedenfalls meine Theorie zu dieser genialen Konstruktion , .....aber wiegesagt , ....warten wir's ab:q#6 !

Gute Nacht , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

.....habe gerade ein Badewannen-Video meiner Vierteiler gemacht ,........gottseidank laufen sie alle ganz passabel , ......jetzt kann ich mich endlich auch 'mal wieder anderen Projekten zuwenden(hoffentlich#c:q!) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRtEiPRymI0

Einige machen sogar mehr oder weniger Geräusche im Wasser , sowas kann man in'ner Badewanne immer gut hören#6 ! 

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zandecht (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne neubauten!

@wallerseimen: ja die schwanzflosse ist mit selbstgemachten Sprengringen befestigt (muss ja nicht so viel aushalten).

@diemai: danke für die tips, nächstes mal nehm ich auf jeden fall schwereres holz #6

@west: denke auch dass die fischen die klienen macken nicht stören, is halt persönlicher ehrgeiz #q !

grüße


----------



## weberei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

die Teile sind ja klasse #6
Habe mir im Netz mal angeshcaut, was das für Wobbler sind und ich muss sagen, die sind echt super!
Schöne Rohlinge und schöner fertiger Jig-Wobbler!

@diemai:

sehen klasse aus und laufen auch entsprechend! Daumen hoch!!!

#h


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild
Für Aerocolor gibt´s extra Pistolenreiniger. Das Zeug heißt Aero-Clean-Rapid. Ist nicht ganz billig, aber es gibt auch günstigere 1l-Gebinde.
@Diemai
ist ja echt´ne Menge Arbeit. Aber sie laufen wirklich spitze!
@West
Tolle Idee mit den Bleiköpfen. Ich habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wie laufen solche Teile? Gibt´s da irgendwo ein Video?

So ganz ohne Bilder will ich hier auch nicht gehen. Ich habe ein paar neue Digitalentwürfe designed, die ich unbedingt mal testen wollte. Wer sie ebenfalls benutzen will soll laut "hier" schreien, dan poste ich die Designs hier im Threat und Ihr könnt sie downloaden und euch ausdrucken #h


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe diesmal mit normalem Kopierpapier und mit klopapier getestet. Klopapier (z.B. Bachforelle) läßt sich bisher am besten anlegen ist allerdings auch semitransparent. Auf Designerpapier (transparent wie Butterbrotpapier) habe ich die Drucke für die silbrigen Wobbs angelegt. Die sind darunter noch mit Alutape beschichtet


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit den Drucken geht so schön einfach und beim Design kann man am Ende praktisch nichts mehr falsch machen. So gelingen auch detailreiche natürliche Designs - gut es braucht etwas Übung beim Bekleben


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier sind vorerst meine letzten 5 Dekowobbler. Der letzte ist beispielsweise mit Alutape gemacht |rolleyes


----------



## Zandecht (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: sehr schöne teile! Hast du es schonmal mit blumenseide probiert? Das wird wenn man es mit epoxid bestreicht komplett durchsichtig; ist also nur der druck sichtbar. Das wäre doch was für die mit alugrundierung. Oder ist das das selbe wie Designerpapier?
Und wenn du´s schon so großzügig anbietest schrei ich mal:HIER!#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute

Schöne arbeiten von euch!!!

@ Bondex Laut HIER |supergri


allen ein schönes WE


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Blumenseide? Was ist das und wo gibt´s das? Womit hast Du es beschichtet damit´s durchsichtig wird? Hier die versprochenen Dekore zum Nachbasteln #h


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weitere Dekore


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und weiter geht´s


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch welche


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der letzte


----------



## weberei (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex:

sehr schöne Wobbler!
Danke auch für die Druckvorlagen! Mal schauen, vielleicht mache ich blad mal welche nach.

Wenn du in google "jig-wobbler" eintippst, dann findest du schon Sachen über die Wobbler von west1.
Zum Beispiel das Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=KJSKR8kXAhg
oder:
http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Pe-KWVPd8OM

#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön#6


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Büddeschön  Dann zeigt mal her wenn die ersten fertig sind, bin ich echt gespannt was ihr daraus macht


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex
Schöne Wobbler und noch schönere Dekore! Danke!#6


Weber hat dir die Frage zwecks Jigwobbler Videos schon beantwortet. 
Die Dinger laufen nicht schlecht, hoffe meine auch wenn ich sie demnächst im See teste!


----------



## Zandecht (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: danke auch von mir! Blumenseide ist dünnes pergamentartiges Papier, gibts in verschiedenen Farben. Bekommt man im Blumenladen (verkaufen dort aber nicht alle) oder im Bastelgeschäft. Einfach mit Epoxid auf den Körper kleben und wieder Epoxid obendrauf, damit sich das papier vollsaugen kann. Die unbedruckten stellen sind dannach so gut wie unsichtbar. 
Grüße


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex
Schöne Wobbler und noch schönere Dekore! Danke!#6


Weber hat dir die Frage zwecks Jigwobbler Videos schon beantwortet. 
Die Dinger laufen nicht schlecht, hoffe meine auch wenn ich sie demnächst im See teste!

Dieter ist wieder ein gutes Video geworden. Die Dinger laufen optimal! #6

Hab heute auch einwenig gebastelt, 5 Tiefläufer, 4 davon drehen gerade die ersten Runden im Rad.


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitat:
Bondex
Schöne Wobbler und noch schönere Dekore! Danke!

Dann poste ich in zukunft nur noch meine Dekore und spare mir das Bauen


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Dann poste ich in zukunft nur noch meine Dekore und spare mir das Bauen



|kopfkrat Am besten noch genau in Köderform und Größe die gerade gebraucht wird! #6


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja dafür habe ich ja extra Beschnitt drangelassen damit Ihr es in die gewünschte Form anpassen könnt


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex : Echt super geile Wobbler  Danke für die tollen Dekore  wie hast du die denn am PC gemacht? mit Photoscape?


----------



## Bondex (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die habe ich per Wacom Board gemalt


----------



## weberei (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#v#v#v koederdisgn.de ist wieder online #v#v#v

|wavey:


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Sind ja echt sehr schöne und fantasievolle Foliendrucke , die du da geschaffen hast , ..........sollte mir vieleicht auch 'mal 'n Drucker anschaffen#c !

@ weberei 

Danke für die Info !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...hier mal was von einem immer mitlesenden Grobmotoriker.

Bei mittlerweile 10 Meter Schnee  und keine Aussicht
für Tage oder gar Wochen |bigeyes ans "flüssige" Wasser zu gelangen habe ich mal 2 Crane Baits und ein Freddy Jerk
nach gebaut.
Einer ist mit "Kupferschaufel", welches enorm an Gewicht
bei der Ausbleiung gespart hat.
Probelauf in der Badewanne war vielversprechend.


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bobster

Feine Teile #6, ........anhand der Schraubösen kann ich sehen , das sie ziehmlich groß sind ,..... 17 , 18 cm .....würd' ich 'mal schätzen ?

Wie hast du denn die dunklen Schattierungen auf den beiden Unteren gemalt , ...........oder sind das Kälteflecken:q:q ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bobster sehen gut aus!#6



diemai schrieb:


> Wie hast du denn die dunklen Schattierungen auf den beiden Unteren gemalt , ...........oder sind das Kälteflecken:q:q ?


Sind eindeutig Erfrierungen zweiten oder dritten Grades, würde ich mal sagen:q.

Komme gerade vom Keller hab nach meinen Tieftauchern geschaut. Ich warte aber lieber noch bis Morgen, dann ist es sicherer sie von dem Kreppband, mit dem die Schaufel eingepackt ist, zu befreien.
Bilder kommen morgen dann.


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier sind sie nun. 4 Tieftaucher, Länge ohne Schaufel 14cm, gebaut aus dem Kunststoffzeugs. 
Der 5te den ich noch gebaut habe geht mit der nächsten Serie durchs Rad.


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Die sehen super aus , Hubert , .....in Form und Farbgebung gleichermaßen , .........sehr inspirierend:q:m!

                     Sehr gut gemacht #6, ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bobster (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön....
das ist natürlich schon Champions-League |supergri


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So mein Jerk ist jetzt fertig der erste Airbrush Köder von mir.
Noch ohne Epoxi.

Bitte Tipps geben !


MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1:

klasse Wobbler! Sehen sehr schön aus!

@ bild: 

der sieht auch echt toll aus!
Verbesserungsvorschläge sind schwer zu finden, aber ich denke ich habe was:

1) Ich würde die Augen mit Tesa oder so umhüllen, da sonst durch das Epoxy die Augen verschwimmen und nass werden. Sieht dann nichtmehr so toll aus (wobei ich nicht genau erkenne, ob du das nicht schon gemacht hast)

2) Die Streifen hätte ich noch weiter zum Schwanz hin gezogen, also mehr als die drei Stück, die jetzt da sind. Und ich hätte den ersten hinter dem Auge weiter runter gezogen und die letzten etwas kürzer gemacht.
Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine 

Aber das ist schon nörgeln auf hohem Niveau! Sieht so trotzdem toll aus!!!

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! :m

Schöner Jerk, saubere Arbeit Niki #6

Der 5te Tieftaucher hängt jetzt auch, mit drei neuen zusammen im Rad. Köder hab ich ja jetzt genug, ich muss mir mal was neues ausdenken! |kopfkrat So ein paar Swimbaits die etwas mehr Arbeit machen, oder soll ich mir doch noch eine Drechselbank anschaffen und ein paar Oberflächenköder bauen? #c Na ja irgendwas wird mir schon noch einfallen.|supergri


----------



## bild (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das Lob habe nur ein wenig Angst davor das das Epoxieren nicht klappt. Die Augen abe ich so gemacht:
Zuerst  einen kreis aus normalen Papier geschnitten und dann mit einem Locher eine schwarze Pupille aus schwarzen Papier gelocht. Das ganze mit einen ordentlichen Klatsch Sekundenkleber und dan getrocknet. Ich glaube das da nichts verschmiert. Also das war so zusagen in Sekundenkleber getränkt. 

@ Weberei

Brushesd du dein Jerks oder bemalst du sie?
Ich bewundere dein Album. Was für ein Epoxid benutzt?
Hab das Behnke 601 oder so. Das steht schon 1 Jahr im Keller kann man das noch brauchen ?

@ West1

Kann man auch ohne Drehbank oberflächen Köder machen?

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> @ West1
> 
> Kann man auch ohne Drehbank oberflächen Köder machen?
> 
> ...



Ja z.B. Stickbaits oder eine Maus oder einen Frosch. Probiers mal aus. 
Ich will noch ein paar von denen machen und das geht mit einer Drechselbank am besten.


----------



## Bondex (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Tiefläufer. Wo kommen die zum Einsatz? Hier kann man mit sowas nicht fischen, da würde man direkt in der Steinpackung hängenbleiben


----------



## west1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> schöne Tiefläufer. Wo kommen die zum Einsatz? Hier kann man mit sowas nicht fischen, da würde man direkt in der Steinpackung hängenbleiben



Danke!
Am Baggersee hauptsächlich vom Boot. Es geht aber auch vom Ufer und wenn mal einer hängen bleibt mach ich halt 2 neue.:q


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Du kannst aus leichtem Rundholz(z. B. bestimmte Besenstiel-Sorten , Kiefer-Rundstangen , sind aber eventuell zu schwer)) spindelförmige Körper schnitzen , bzw. schleifen .

Wie rund und symmetrisch das Teil letzlich wird , hängt von deinen Fähigkeiten ab|kopfkrat .

Zuerst das Rundholz ablängen , an beiden Stößen die Mitte anzeichnen und einen Kreis herumziehen , der dem gewünschten Umfang des jeweiligen Körperendes entspricht .

Am Umfang des Rundholzes umlaufende Linien ziehen , die den Übergang des ursprünglichen Umfanges zur Schwanz, -bzw. Kopfverjüngung markieren .

Je mehr vom ursprünglichen Rundholz-Umfang zwischen den konischen Körperenden erhalten bleibt , desto leichter lassen sich solche Köderformen freihändig fertigen .

Eine kleine Länge des "Ur"-Durchmessers sollte aber als Referenz immer erhalten bleiben !

Nach dem Anzeichnen schleift man an grober Schmirgelscheibe eine gekrümmte Fläche von einer Umfangslinie bis auf den Kreis am betreffenden Stoß , dabei immer etwas Schmirgel-Aufmaß lassen .
Nun schleift man eine zweite Fläche genau gegenüber der ersten , die soll natürlich die gleiche Krümmung haben .

Eine dritte und vierte Fläche wird dann jeweils um 90° versetzt zu den beiden Anderen geschliffen , so das im Idealfall ein mittiger , in jeder Position quadratischer und symmetrischer Zapfen entsteht .

Nun schleift man die Ecken des quadratischen Querschnittes unter 45° ab , es entsteht ein achteckiger Querschnitt , ........weitergearbeitet wird dann mit der Schmirgelfeile/Schleifklotz und grober Körnung , das Werkstück dabei IMMER DREHEN und peinlich genau darauf achten ÜBERALL gleichmäßig viel Material abzunehmen , ........dann klappt's auch mit der Symmetrie !

Mit dem anderen Körperende verfährt man genauso , zum Schluß immer feiner werden mit der Körnung , .......wenn man den Rohling über'n Tisch rollen läßt , kann man sehen , wenn er zu "eierig" wird !

Sollte man 'mal zuviel weggeschliffen haben , .......Holzkitt wird's schon richten !

Wer auch keine Schmirgelscheibe/Bandschleifer hat , kann sich die spindelförmigen Körper auch mit'm Teppichmesser aus Rundholz schnitzen , ........das Anzeichnen bleibt gleich : 

Mitte der Stöße , Umfang der Körperenden mittig an den Stößen und Markierung der Übergänge am Ur-Umfang des Rundholzes ! 

Mit dem Messer fängt man dann allerdings ZUERST an , erst den Stoß zu verjüngen , d. h. zunächst wird garnicht weiter Richtung Körpermitte in Längsrichtung arbeitet ! 

Um besser die spätere Symmetrie hinzubekommen , muß man ZUERST den Körperende-Umfang mittig herrausschnitzen , und zwar fast bis auf die Umfangslinie am Stoß(Schleifaufmaß) .

Man hat nun praktisch einen sehr stumpfen Kegel am Körperende mit dem ursprünglichen Stoß innerhalb der Umfangslinie als flache Spitze .

Erst jetzt arbeitet man sich vom Ende her Richtung Übergangslinie vor , immer vom Ende zur Mitte ,.... beim Schnitzen ist es EXTREM WICHTIG , immer bestrebt zu sein , das man immer in gleichem Abstand vom Ende etwa gleichgroße Späne gleichmäßig um den Umfang herum abnimmt , was u. A. durch ein ständiges Drehen des Werkstückes mit der Haltehand erzielt wird .

Ist man mit dem geschnitzten neuen Umfang and der betreffenden Stelle zufrieden(Symmetrie , Rundlauf) , setzt man die Klinge wieder ein Stück weiter vom Ende weg an und nimmt rundherum etwa gleichmäßig viel Material ab !

Logisch , das am Körperende das meiste Material abgetragen werden muß und es zu den Körperübergängen hin immer weniger wird !

NUR SO bekommt man eine sich gleichmäßig verjüngende , mittige und symmetrische Körperverjüngung hin .

Natürlich schnitzt man sich nicht ganz an die Körperumfangslinie heran , sonst entsteht dort ein Absatz , ......die Feinarbeit erledigt auch wieder der Schleifklotz . 

Hört sich alles komplizierter an , als es in Wirklichkeit ist , ....man merkt sehr schnell , worauf es ankommt , ......Hauptsache ...DREHEN , DREHEN , DREHEN ! 

Dauert alles zwar länger als auf'fer Drechselbank , aber wer'n gutes Augenmaß hat , bekommt auf diese Art auch spindelförmige Rohlinge hin , die später von Gedrechselten kaum zu unterscheiden sind , .......außerdem hat es noch den Vorteil , das man die Köder BEWUSST unsymetrisch gestalten kann !

Ich weiß wovon ich rede ,.... habe vor vielen , vielen Jahren so angefangen , nur mit'm Teppichmesser und Schmirgelpapier !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## frechfroschxxs (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai ....Alter Schwede ! 
Höhrt sich so an als würdest du irgendwo als Metaller arbeiten ...oder so !
Respekt !
Hab nicht alles verstanden aber ist ne ausführliche Anleitung !
@Bondex 
Verlaufen die Farben garnicht wenn du die Dekore mit Epoxid bestreichst ??? Hab das auch schonmal getestet ...aber das wurde bei mir nix ! Oder nimmst du einen Laserdrucker ?

@All Respekt für die Tollen Wobbler die Ihr hier so baut ! Gruß Frosch


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxx

.....stimmt ,..... habe 1979-82 'ne Ausbíldung zum Werkzeugmacher gemacht , arbeite aber seither als Schleifer , ......zuerst als Koordinaten , -und jetzt als Hinterschleifer(falls euch das 'was sagt:q).

Falls noch Fragen offen sind , immer posten !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

klasse, vielen Dank für die tolle Anleitung!

@ bild:

Vielen Dank für dein Lob! Ich habe schon unter deinen Kommentar im Album geantwortet!
Die sind mit dem Pinsel getupft, nass in nass. Dann kommen solche Ergebnisse bei raus 

Wenn du die Augen mit Kleber umhüllt hast, sollte das wohl nicht verschwimmen! 

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter klasse Anleitung! #6

Hab gerade meine letzten Köder zum zweiten Mal eingepinselt das reicht dann auch schon, da das Zeugs auch ohne schützenden Überzug schon Wasserresistent ist.
Heute komm ich auch endlich zum testen der Homemade Jigwobbler, bin gespannt ob sie funktionieren. |kopfkrat


----------



## frechfroschxxs (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai 
Sagt mir nicht wirklich was ! 
Aber höhrt sich wichtig an.Hab mir Letztes Jahr ne Drehbank geleistet und mein Kollege ist Ausbilder in nemm Metall Betrieb ( Der spricht auch so ein Fachchinesisch ) wenn ich n problem mit der Drehbank habe muß ich auch immer erst durch sein Fachchinesisch ..... !!!!

Kannste mal n Bild von  soeinem Köder posten ?
Oder hab ich das schon verpasst !


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai 

#r!!

Das du dir so eine Arbeit machen musst wollte ich garnicht aber das ist natürlich mal eine hammer Erklärung. Werde das mal Ausbrobieren aber im moment sind die Jerks interssanter. 



Kennt ihr hier noch eine einfache Jerkschablone?


MfG


Niki


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxxs , @ bild ,

.......hab' auf die Schnelle nur diese Rohlinge gefunden , liegen schon seit Jahren 'rum .

Bei den kleinen Poppern kann man die Arbeitschritte von links nach rechts einigermaßen nachvollziehen , ist allerdings an der Schmirgelscheibe gemacht , nicht geschnitzt .

Ist auch nicht mittig symmetrisch , aber das Prinzip wie oben beschrieben ist ja dasselbe !

Der größere Popper war'n Versuch mit der Raspel , zum Einspannen im Schraubstock habe ich hinten noch'n Ende drangelassen(wird zum Schluß abgetrennt) ,.... den Körper selber kann man ja nicht fest einspannen , da er sonst quetschen würde und man bestenfalls mit Holzkitt ausbessern müßte , ...wenn er nicht sogar splittern würde !

Die hohle Schnauze des großen Poppers habe ich mit'm "Dremel" mittels Oval-Fräser gefertigt und sauber geschmirgelt .

Wiegesagt , die Anriss-Linien und Arbeitsweisen bleiben vom Prinzip her gleich , egal , ob man die Schwanz , -oder Kopfverjüngung nun mittig oder , so wie hier, exzentrisch haben will oder nicht .

Hoffe , das ist anschaulich genug , muß jetzt essen und dann zum Job !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Ihr könnt mir eure persönlichen Email-Adresse per PN schicken , ich habe noch aus einer Zeitschrift abfotografiertes Bildmaterial auf'm PC , könnte das dann mailen , hier auf'fer Site geht das ja nicht von wegen Urheberrechte und so !


----------



## frechfroschxxs (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai 
Mann sieht sofort das du was mit schleifen zutun hast ! 
Sieht gut aus was du da so gepostet hast ! 
Wenn man die bilder zu der beschreibung nimmt ist es glaub ich alles etwas verständlicher . Gruß Frosch


----------



## Naghul (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: danke für die vorlagen echt schöne teile dabei. meine frage wäre, ob du die auch etwas größer hast, also mit mehr auflösung. wenn ich die hochscalieren dann verpixel die vorlagen.
wenn du höherauflösende hast, kannst du dich ja mel melden |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex 
Verlaufen die Farben garnicht wenn du die Dekore mit Epoxid bestreichst ??? Hab das auch schonmal getestet ...aber das wurde bei mir nix ! Oder nimmst du einen Laserdrucker ?

Nein, ich verwende den Epson Stylus FX205. Sicher ist es entscheidend womit man die Drucke aufklebt, was man als Papier benutzt. Vielleicht eignet sich auch nur diese Epson-Tinte, andere könnten vielleicht verlaufen. Ich klebe die Drucke auch nicht mit Epoxy sondern mit Tapetenkleister auf. Sie werden nur mit 5Min-Epoxy von Conrad-E fixiert

@Nagul
Du kannst auf das Bild klicken, dann vergrößert es sich automatisch, daß müßte für herkömmliche Wobbler ausreichen. Bei mir sind die dann 20cm lang. Ansonsten schreib´mir eine Mail


----------



## bild (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Popper ist echt gut! Saubere Arbeit. Werde es bald dann auch mal ausprobieren.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:
Hatte es schonmal 1 oder 2 Seiten zuvor gepostet. Schau mal hier: http://www.make-your-own-fishing-lures.com/popping-plugs.html ist zwar jetzt überflüssig, durch die ganzen Informationen von Dieter, kann man aber trotzdem mal drin schmökern. Auch wenn es etwas dürfig ist;-)

MfG Björn


----------



## Berlinerstar (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 

@ Diemai Schöne anleitung #6

Tolle Teile habt ihr auch wieder gezaubert.

Hab heute wieder ein paar Rohlinge angefertigt


----------



## wallerseimen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Morgen,

ich brauche mal einen Tipp von Euch Profis.
Mein tieflaufender Wobbler, den ich hier bereits vorgestellt habe,
wobbelt doch einiges zu heftig.
Er legt sich schon sehr auf die Seite beim wobbeln. Das sieht alles Andere als natürlich aus.
Kann man da noch etwas dran reparieren?
Hilft es, ein Loch in die Tauchschaufel zu bohren, um da etwas Druck weg zu nehmen?


----------



## Zandecht (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wallerseimen: bin zwar kein profi, aber ich würd an deiner stelle die kopföse näher an den körper setzten. sieht dann halt nicht merh so gut aus weil du dann unten nen drahtüberschuss hast. 

Aber eigentlich seh ich da keinen Grund dafür, ist doch gut wenn er sich ordentlich bewegt. Glaub nicht dass ein Räuber einen Fisch verschmäht weil er sich nicht natürlich bewegt; vielleicht sogar eher im gegenteil - kaputter fisch -> leichte beute|bigeyes

Grüße


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Hilft es, ein Loch in die Tauchschaufel zu bohren, um da etwas Druck weg zu nehmen?


Keine Ahnung ob da ein Loch hilft. Lass ihn wie er ist und Bau ein paar neue mit anderer Schaufelgröße und Schaufelstellung.
An manchen Tagen stehen die Hechte auf so verrückt daher kommende Wobbler. Der ein oder andere Rapfen müsste auch drin sein, oder eventuell sogar ein Wels.

Hier noch ein paar neue von mir.
Der noch fehlende 5te Tieftaucher von der letzten Serie.
die selbe Körperform als Zweiteiler.






und noch mal die selbe Form als Flachläufer, alle so ca. 14cm lang.


----------



## wallerseimen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na hubert,  wenn du meinst, dann lass ich den narrischen Wobbler mal so, passt ja auch zum Fasching :m.

Deine sehen wieder sowas von perfekt aus.
Wie hast du die Lackierung gemacht?


----------



## frechfroschxxs (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West 1
Schicke Wobbler !
Die Muster sehen toll aus ! 

@ Bondex 
Jau das mit dem Tapetenkleister leuchtet ein ! 
Hab das bisher nur mit 24 Std. Harz ( L285 ) probiert .....das läuft aber nicht ! Werd das mit dem Tapetenkleister mal testen !!!

@ Olli ( Hechtgesicht ) 
Darfst dich auch mal zu Wort melden ! Gruß der Frosch !!!


----------



## weberei (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

Klasse Wobbler! Sehen wie immer sehr sehr schön aus!
Eine Frage:
wie hast beim letzten dieses Rauten Muster -oder wie man es nennen will- hinbekommen?


weberei|wavey:


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Deine sehen wieder sowas von perfekt aus.
> Wie hast du die Lackierung gemacht?



Ist ganz einfach Heiko! :q
Dazu braucht man nicht mal einen Pinsel. ein zusammen gefaltetes oder zerknülltes Stück Küchentuch reicht, Tempos dürften auch gehen.
Die Farben einfach mit dem Papier auftupfen, eventuell nach dem Farbe aufnehmen zuviel Farbe auf einem Stück Zeitung abtupfen.
Den Zweiteiler hab ich getupft und die Farben zum Teil verschmiert.
Die Streifen beim Gelb- Roten sind Riefen von der Raspel, die der andere Flachläufer auch hat.
Bei den beiden hab ich aufs Glattschleifen wegen dem Steifeneffekt verzichtet Bei einem hats geklappt, der andere hat ein wenig Farbe zuviel abbekommen deshalb sind die Streifen zumindest auf dem Bild nicht sichtbar.
Die Wobbleroberfläche ist aber nach zweimaligem Epoxieren Mausglatt, von den Riefen ist nichts zuspüren.


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr schön sind sie wieder geworden , Hubert , .......dein Malstil gefällt mir sehr , ....einfach gehalten aber dennoch sehr effektvoll #6#6!

@ Zandecht 

Wenn du die Öse von wallerseimen's Wobbler weiter Richtung Körper setzen würdest , würde der Wasserdruck beim Einholen auf den unteren Teil der Schaufel(vor der Öse) noch größer werden ,...... die Hebelwirkung um die Öse größer werden und der Wobbler sich erst recht auf die Seite legen !

@ wallerseimen

Dein Wobbler hat offensichtlich zwei problematische Eigenschaften , und zwar die Größe der Schaufel im Verhältniss zum Querschnitt des Körpers !

Hatte oben ja schon die Hebelwirkung der Schaufel um die Schnuröse erwähnt , .....die ist einfach zu groß ! 

Der flache Körperquerschnitt kann dem nicht genug Gegendruck entgegenbringen , da es ihm an seitlicher Stabilität fehlt .

Hätte er nun ein "V"-förmiges Profil , d. h. das wenn er am Rücken ca . 50% der Dicke breiter wäre , würde er wahrscheinlich mit wesentlich engeren Ausschlägen gut laufen , ....bei einem ovalen Profil , ebenfalls ca. 50% dicker entlang der Seitenlinie , wären die Ausschläge intensiver wie beim "V"-Profil , umschlagen würde er aber wohl dennoch nicht !

Ferner sagtest du ja , das er noch wenig Restauftrieb hat , das minimiert noch zusätzlich die Tendenz des Köders , sich nach einem seitlichen Abkippen wieder aufzurichten .  

Was zu tun bleibt , ist die Schaufeloberfläche zu verkleinern , ...ich würde zunächst einmal versuchen , die Schaufel oberhalb der Öse symmetrisch schmaler zu machen , natürlich mit einem sauberen Übergang zum unteren Teil , ....fall das nichts bringt , dann auch auf Höhe der Schuröse schmälern , aber zunächst nur wenig .

Als letztes Mittel könnte man auch versuchen , die Schaufel unterhalb der Öse zu kürzen ,.... als Endform stelle ich mir sie so irgendwie "birnenförmig" vor , ähnlich eines" Luhr Jensen Fingerling" Tieftauchers .

Viel Glück dabei#6 !

@ alle

habe die letzten Tage während meiner Schicht-Pausen 'mal wieder 'n bißchen gezeichnet , werde diese Swimbaits wohl 'mal so nach und nach in die Praxis umsetzen !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.........so , ...und noch eine !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Hubert , ...vielen Dank für deine Erklärungen zum Bemalen !


----------



## frechfroschxxs (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
Vielen Dank für Pic`s per mail ! 
Werd ....wenn es mal wärmer ist im Keller.... mal nen versuch mit Drehbank starten !


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m

Dieter danke für die Schablonen,#6 werd mich mal an die Arbeit machen und so Teile bauen. |smash: So nach und nach halt.|supergri Eichenholz hab ich noch hier rumliegen.


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxxs

......gern geschehen:m !

@ west1

........keine Garantie , Hubert:q , sind halt nur erste Skizzen , .....ich denke , besonders der eine mit dem tiefen Bauch(4. Bild) könnte eventuell Probleme machen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat !

Aber probieren wollt'ich's schon 'mal:q !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## wallerseimen (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Hubert für die Dekorbeschreibung. Das Einfache liegt manchmal so nah.

Und natürlich auch ein Dankeschön an Diemai für die ausführliche Fehlerbeschreibung bzgl. meines Tieftauchers.

Ich lass den jetzt mal so wie er ist.
Beim Nächsten mach ich dann entweder den Körper breiter oder die Schaufel kleiner.


----------



## weberei (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

dankefür die Erklärung.

Das gute kann manchmal so einfach sein 

____

fast vergessen:

kann wieder was präsentieren 
Eine Serie "böser" Jerkbaits, wollte ich auch mal antesten. Die nächsten werden wieder "normal"


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Eine Serie "böser" Jerkbaits, wollte ich auch mal antesten.



Böse Jerks, |kopfkrat ob das so gut ist?
Nicht das die Fische vor Angst abhauen wenn sie die Teile sehen.:q

Sind wieder Top Köder! #6


----------



## Naghul (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bondex: jo jetzt scheints zu gehen danke dir


----------



## weberei (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

Danke für die Blumen 

Nene, die hauen nicht ab! Sie werden dadurch gereizt und dann haben sie die Jerks zum fressen gerne 

Wollte so ein Design einfach mal ausprobieren, mal sehen wie sie später fangen...


----------



## frechfroschxxs (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Weberei
Mann Mann die sehn ja echt gefährlich :r aus !!!
Ist mal was anderes #6!


----------



## Zandecht (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai: deine erklärung macht sinn, hab das wohl nicht ganz durchdacht. zum glück sind experten dabei die sowas richtig stellen

schöne jerks!


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

.............sehen "bissig" aus:q !

Echt cooles Farbdesign#6 !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxxs 
ja ich denke mal Tapetenkleister hat den Vorteil, daß man das Papier etwas weichen lassen kann. Dadurch kann man es besser um die Form streichen weil es gewissermaßen weich wird. Tapeten klebt man ja auch erst nach 5 Minuten auf 

@Nagul 
na dann viel Spaß beim Bekleben!


----------



## frechfroschxxs (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex 
Hab mir gestern abend erstmal einen abgebrochen|kopfkrat soein bild überhaubt auf n trägermaterial zu bekommen !!!!
Nach ca 10 versuchen hab ich dann klopapier auf n normales blatt papier geklebt und ....:m... es hat geklappt !
Brauch jetzt nur mal n passenden rohling zum bekleben !
Streichst du denn den wobbler mit kleister ein ? oder das klopapier ?


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........keine Garantie , Hubert:q , sind halt nur erste Skizzen , .....



Dieter gestern Abend in der Wanne lief er! |supergri:m


----------



## weberei (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxxs & diemai:

danke für euer Lob 

@ west1:

klasse Arbeit! Du nimmst diemai immer seine Vorlagen weg und bist dann schneller fertig als er :vik:
Aber hier ist das ja ok, hier wird das mit Sicherheit keiner übel nehmen, wir sind ja quasi schon ne kleine Familie 
Aber hat ja auch seine Vorteile (in diesem Fall für diemai) : er weiß jetzt, dass sein Plan klappt und er kann beruhigt an die Arbeit gehen mit der Gewissheit, dass die Ergebnisse laufen werden...


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

....Hubert ,...du bist und bleibst der Schnellste:q:q:q!

Sehr schön gemacht #6#6 !

Ich plage mich im Moment mit'm Videobearbeitungsprogramm 'rum ,....... habe mir 'ne Videokamera gekauft , die allerdings bei jeder Unterbrechung 'n neuen Clip benennt , und ich will die verschiedenen Sequenzen ja zusammen haben und auf "YouTube" hochladen , .........das blöde Programm sagt mir immer irgendwas von "falschem Frame" |kopfkrat ..... anscheinend sind die Bilder aus meinem File damit nicht kompatibel ! 

Na ja , muß 'mal meinen Kollegen fragen , der mir das Programm gebrannt hat , ich verstehe nix davon ......!

Morgen vor der Schicht zum Zahnarzt , nächste Woche noch 'n anderer Termin morgens , ....komme nicht wirklich zum basteln , .....richtig deprimierend ist das !

@ weberei

Mir nimmt niemand die Vorlagen weg , ......sonst würd' ich sie nicht posten , .....ist ja schließlich kein Staatsgeheimnis !

Allerdings kann ich den von dir erwähnten Nebeneffekt nicht leugnen , obwohl ....wenn ich mir nicht ziehmlich sicher wäre , das die Köder auch funktionieren werden , hätte ich sie ebenfalls nicht gepostet oder zumindestens auf eventuelle Probleme hingewiesen(habe ich bei einem ja auch) . 


Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs


diemai schrieb:


> ....Hubert ,...du bist und bleibst der Schnellste:q:q:q!


Will ich gar nicht sein! 

Es geht halt automatisch so schnell, wenn ich was angefangen habe müsste es gleich schon fertig sein! :q 

So gut wie deiner ist er aber noch lange nicht, die Hauptsache ist, das er funktioniert. Ich glaub aber nicht das ich noch mehr so Teile bauen werde, in der zeit die ich brauchte hätte ich 5-6 normale Wobbs geschafft. War ein haufen Arbeit, selbst mit Maschinen ist da nicht viel zumachen. Schleifen, schleifen und noch mal schleifen bis die Gelenke einigermaßen passen.
Die nächsten Swimbaits die ich bau, werden wohl wieder durchgängige Ösen oder Schraubösen haben, muss dann halt wieder Ösen putzen aber was solls.#c
Hab mir vor einiger Zeit auch mal überlegt so ein Teil mit normalen Metallscharnieren zu bauen, hab aber noch keine passenden gefunden. Weis aber auch nicht ob so Scharniere auch so leichtgängig wären damit der Köder schön läuft.

Dieter meine Videos bastel ich mit dem Windows Movie Maker zusammen. Die einzelnen Clips oder Bilder der reihe nach einfügen und es läuft. Es gibt sicher bessere Programme aber bis jetzt hat mir der Movie Maker gereicht.


----------



## Zandecht (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so ich hab auch mal wieder was gebaut; darf ich vorstellen: der freak:q
Ist mal was neues, hab sowas auf jeden fall noch nicht gesehn. Hab mir überlegt wie man bei nem Tieftaucher Hänger vermeiden kann und bin auf die Form gekommen. Der Kollege ist ziemlich Kopflastig und liegt bei Zug im 45° winkel im wasser und wackelt lustig mit dem schwänzchen. 
Bin mal gespannt was die Fische von ihm halten!

Grüße


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi alle zusammen

Hab heute alle in Form geschliffen.

@diemai

sag mal, wo hast du die Verbindungshülsen gekauft für das Teil


----------



## Amero (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|wavey:
oh was sehen meine augen da 
schöner:v zollstock,und das als berliner^^ ,sry für das offtopic:q
ahsoo schöne rohlinge


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Amero schrieb:


> |wavey:
> oh was sehen meine augen da
> schöner:v zollstock,und das als berliner^^ ,sry für das offtopic:q
> ahsoo schöne rohlinge


Ja ne, sehr schöner Glieder Maßstab. Weil Zoll zeigen die nicht mehr.:q
Bin schon 22Jahre dem Verein verfallen.


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> sag mal, wo hast du die Verbindungshülsen gekauft für das Teil



Was für Verbindungshülsen meinst du?
Hier siehst du alles was du brauchst.


----------



## weberei (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Zandecht:

schöner Wobbler, echt ausergewöhnlich. Sowas habe ich echt noch nicht gesehen! 


@ Berliner:

schöne Rohlinge! Doch ich werde leider von der Schönheit des Zollstocks abgelenkt :l:k  Sorry 

|director: Nur der FCB!!!|director: :l

Aber zu den Rohlingen  Schöne Formen, ebenfalls sehr ausergewöhnlich!


----------



## Berlinerstar (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ Berliner:
> 
> schöne Rohlinge! Doch ich werde leider von der Schönheit des Zollstocks abgelenkt :l:k  Sorry
> 
> ...



Hab ihn von meiner Frau mit zum Nikolaus bekommen.
Habe eigentlich nur (wohl sehr fängige) Wobbler Kopiert
Danke |wavey:
Freu mich schon morgen, auf die Draht biege aktion.


----------



## Bondex (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frechfroschxxs 
Unbedingt den Wobbler mit dem Pinsel einkleistern! Dann das bedruckte Klopapier auflegen und mit dem weichen Pinsel und viel Tapetenkleister vorsichtig das Papier anlegen sonst reißt es. Achja, ich benutze am Ende nur die eine hauchdünne Lage des papiers. Die andern Lagen schmeiß ich nach dem Bedrucken weg.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex 
Jepp ... so werd ich es tun :q 
Hab direkt nur auf eine Lage Klopapier gedruckt !
..........Wenn es nicht so kalt wäre hätte ich auch schon ein Rohling zum bekleben :c 
Bei um die 1-5 Grad + werden meine Polyester Köder nix !
Die muß ich wegen dem Miiiiief immer Draußen gießen  !!!


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

Ungewöhnliches Design , dein "Freak"-Wobbler , sehr geil #6#6 !

Der vibriert wohl eher mehr , als das er ausladend wobbelt , oder|kopfkrat ?

@ Berlinerstar

Diese Hülsen , das sind Poppnieten , 2,5 X 6mm , hatte ich noch im Keller liegen !

In Baumärkten findet man meistens wohl nur 3 X 6 oder 3 X 8mm , man muß nach den Kleineren wohl schon suchen , vielleicht in Eisenwarengeschäften ???

Für größere Köder gehen die 3mm wohl auch , aber ich denke , je kleiner , desto besser , um das Holzmaterial nicht mehr zu schwächen als nötig !

Man könnte bestimmt auch Messingrohr aus'm Modellbau benutzen , gibt's dort in verschiedenen Stärken , ...die einzelnen Stücke dann ebenfalls im Holz etwa überstehen lassen , damit bei späterer Montage Metall auf Metall zu liegen kommt .

Als Scharnierbolzen habe ich V2A-Schweißdraht genommen , 1,5mm stark !

                               viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ frechfroschxxs
> Unbedingt den Wobbler mit dem Pinsel einkleistern! Dann das bedruckte Klopapier auflegen und mit dem weichen Pinsel und viel Tapetenkleister vorsichtig das Papier anlegen sonst reißt es. Achja, ich benutze am Ende nur die eine hauchdünne Lage des papiers. Die andern Lagen schmeiß ich nach dem Bedrucken weg.



Da hab ich ja intuitiv alles richtig gemacht :vik:.
Ich habe allerdings die zweite Lage der von mir verwendeten 3- lagigen Papierservietten auch noch bedruckt, das aufkleben der Serviette auf das Normalpapier ist zu mühsam, als dass ich eine Lage verschwenden möchte.
Morgen sind die ersten Beiden fertig, ich zeig sie dann hier.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wallers..
   Dann freuen wir uns mal auf morgen :q !


----------



## bild (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es wurden wieder super Köder gebaut !! #r

Wie ihr das so schnell immer hinbekommt?
Macht ihr nichts anderes.

Das Behnke Epoxid wie lange hält das ?

MfG

Niki


----------



## Zandecht (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: genau, mr freak macht kurze schlenker. hab desshalb auf der unterseite alu, damit er trotzdem auffällt. 
danke fürs lob!

Grüße


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitat:....
Ich habe allerdings die zweite Lage der von mir verwendeten 3- lagigen Papierservietten auch noch bedruckt, das aufkleben der Serviette auf das Normalpapier ist zu mühsam, als dass ich eine Lage verschwenden möchte.
Morgen sind ... 

die anderen Lagen sind doch für´n Ar... 
Nee im ernst, die sind nicht so schön glatt, sind ja meist geprägt oder geriffelt (Aldiklopapier das billige) 

Welchen Drucker benutzt Du? Ich selber hatte ein paar mal Klo-Papierstau


----------



## wallerseimen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> die anderen Lagen sind doch für´n Ar...
> Nee im ernst, die sind nicht so schön glatt, sind ja meist geprägt oder geriffelt (Aldiklopapier das billige)
> 
> Welchen Drucker benutzt Du? Ich selber hatte ein paar mal Klo-Papierstau



Wie geschrieben benutze ich die billigsten Papierservietten der Nobelmarke ja!
Da sind alle Lagen ungeriffelt.
Ich benutze einen HP Deskjet 6980 Drucker.
Der steht hier ansonsten ungenutzt rum.

Ich klebe die Serviette mit einem Prittstift an den Rändern auf das Normalpapier und klebe am oberen Rand, der als erstes in den Drucker gezogen wird noch eine Lage Tesafilm um die Kante.
So flutscht das ganze förmlich in den Drucker.


----------



## Bondex (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab´s probiert mit meinem Epson. Der Papiereinzug unterstützt zusammengeklebtes Papier nicht. #Da kann ich das Klopapier nur lose reinlegen. Manchmal zieht er es manchmal gibt´s 
Salat


----------



## Berlinerstar (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Zandecht
> 
> Ungewöhnliches Design , dein "Freak"-Wobbler , sehr geil #6#6 !
> 
> ...



Dank dir für die information.
Werd mich mal morgen an die Arbeit machen.
Du hast den Swimbait erst in Form geschliffen und dann Gebohrt??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Das Behnke Epoxid wie lange hält das?



Meins ist schon über 2 Jahre alt und noch wie am ersten Tag. Gelagert bei etwa 15°C durchschnittlicher Temperatur.


----------



## bild (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok das ist schon mal gut. Aber meins ist auch im Winter im Keller
da gibt es manchmal auch minus Grade ist das schlimm?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Berlinerstar (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok das ist schon mal gut. Aber meins ist auch im Winter im Keller
> da gibt es manchmal auch minus Grade ist das schlimm?
> 
> 
> ...


Frost ist ganz und gar nicht gut


----------



## bild (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok was heist das jetzt genau ? Wegschmeißen?
Ist noch Ungeöffnet!



MfG


Niki


----------



## Zandecht (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

an nem stück holz ausprobieren würd ich sagen


----------



## Naghul (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schau dir die beiden flüssigkeiten an. sind sie klar und ohne krümel oder klümpchen, dann sind sie noch gut.
einfach mal ausprobieren, ob es auch wirklich aushärtet und die oberfläche klar wird


----------



## wallerseimen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Haltbarkeit von Epoxid ist natürlich schon ein Thema.
Bei Behnke ist das kleinste Gebinde ja 500 ml + ca. 250 ml Härter. Da kann man schon ne Weile lang Wobbler bauen |uhoh:.
Das hat mich bisher von der Bestellung dort abgehalten.
Ich begnüge mich gerade noch mit den zwei Spritzen aus dem Baumarkt.
Ist zwar sündhaft teuer, aber man braucht ja nicht sooooo viel.

Nun aber mal weiter im Text.
Meine beiden Kleinwobbler (5 cm) mit den Dekors von Bondex sind fertig und ich muss sagen, sie sind mir gelungen.
Sehen gut aus und laufen auch ordentlich. 
Der Audruck war etwas zu groß skaliert für die kleinen Wobbler, so sieht der Rechte aber jetzt in etwa wie eine der Donaugrundeln im Main aus. Auch nicht schlecht.
Nur ein paar kleine Bläschen im Epoxid stören noch etwas das Gesamtbild.
Da bin ich etwas ratlos, wie ich die wegkriegen soll |kopfkrat.
Zuerst sind die Wobbler sauber mit Epoxid überzogen, aber beim Aushärten kommen immer wieder die kleinen Bläschen zum Vorschein.


----------



## weberei (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen top aus! Schöne Wahl der Designs! 

Ich glaube die Vorlagen teste ich jetzt auch mal für meine Jerkbaits


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heiko gibs zu die sind gekauft.:q

Sehen gut aus die beiden. #6

Die Bläschen gibts bei mir mitunter auch, bei Balsa ist es am schlimmsten.

Da das Epox beim abbinden Wärme entwickelt dehnt sich die Luft die im Holz ist aus. Eventuell könnte das Vorwärmen vom Körper vor dem epoxieren helfen. Habs aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## wallerseimen (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Heiko gibs zu die sind gekauft.:q
> 
> Sehen gut aus die beiden. #6
> 
> ...



Danke für das Lob, aber nicht übertreiben Hubert |bigeyes, das Bild wurde absichtlich mit etwas größerem Abstand aufgenommen. :m

Das mit dem Vorwärmen ist mir auch durch den Kopf, deshalb hatte ich die Beiden eine halbe Stunde vor dem Epoxieren auf der Backofentür unseres schönen Schiffofens liegen.
Das bringt's also auch nicht.


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Das mit dem Vorwärmen ist mir auch durch den Kopf, deshalb hatte ich die Beiden eine halbe Stunde vor dem Epoxieren auf der Backofentür unseres schönen Schiffofens liegen.
> Das bringt's also auch nicht.



Gut zu wissen.

Schiffofen ist gut, so ein Teil suchte ich längere Zeit für meinen Hobbyraum, habe aber nix gescheites gefunden. Jetzt hab ich mir an dem Platz wo er hin sollte, die Farbecke eingerichtet. |supergri


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Habe alle Bohrungen(bis auf die für die Schraubösen) am noch rechtwinkligen Brett ausgeführt ,..... dazu vorher eine Skizzenkopie auf das Brett geklebt und zwar so , das die Scharnierbolzen-Verlaufslinien genau rechtwinklig zu einer Außenkante zu liegen kommen .

So habe ich das gesamte Scharniersystem nachher winklig !

Dann habe ich die Trennschnitte von den Außenkanten her gesetzt(Köder bleibt in der Mitte noch zusammen).

Danach habe ich die Form ausgesägt und verschliffen(jetzt Bohrungen für Schraubösen gesetzt) , dann die Flanken nach hinten hin verjüngt und schließlich alles verrundet .

Erst jetzt habe ich die einzelnen Segmente mit 'ner Laubsäge getrennt .

@ wallerseimen

Deine Neuen sehen ja top aus , ...schöne Arbeit#6#6#6 .

Was die Blasen auf'm Epox betrifft , ....auf dem noch feuchten Lack gehen sie durch Anpusten manchmal weg(war jedenfalls bei "Envirotex" so) , gegen die Luft aus'm Holz hilft wohl nur ein Imprägnieren des Werkstoffes , denke ich ! 

Wenn dessen Poren dauerhaft verschlossen werden , kann ja auch keine Luft mehr entweichen und auch kein Wasser mehr eindringen , oder |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat???

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen
jo, sind gut geworden...aber mit dem richtigen Dress ja auch kein Problem ;-)
Das Blasenproblem hatte ich aber auch. Anwärmen hat das auch nicht bereinigt. Vielleicht sollte man lieber mehrere gaaanzz dünne Schichten auftragen


----------



## wallerseimen (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> 
> Deine Neuen sehen ja top aus , ...schöne Arbeit#6#6#6 .
> 
> ...



danke für das Lob, Herr Ingenieur, :m
Ich habe sie mit ordinärem Grundlack grundiert. Eigentlich sollte das Holz komplett versiegelt sein. Aber vielleicht ist der Lack auch zu grobporig.
Bei dem letzten Wobbler, den ich mit Aluklebeband tapeziert habe, gab es bis auf zwei Stück keine Blasen und die waren um die Bohrungen für die Klebeaugen, da war keine Alufolie.




Bondex schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> jo, sind gut geworden...aber mit dem richtigen Dress ja auch kein Problem ;-)
> Das Blasenproblem hatte ich aber auch. Anwärmen hat das auch nicht bereinigt. Vielleicht sollte man lieber mehrere gaaanzz dünne Schichten auftragen



Dem Spender gebühren zwei Dankeschön, eines für die Dekors und eines für's Lob #6.
Mit den dünnen Schichten werd ich das nächste Mal (heute Abend :vik testen.


----------



## frechfroschxxs (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wallersei...
  Mache zwar nicht so ganz viel mit Holz aber bei meinen Polyesterwobblern ist das mit den Blasen auch so gewesen ... hab rausgefunden das es ganz kleine Blasen sind die in dem Harz stecken ( Kann man beim auftragen ja nicht verhindern ...selbst wenn es vorher evakuiert wurde )  und die sich bei der Reaktionswärme ausdehnen !!! ( Meine Lösung = Dünne schichten und mit dem brenneden Feuerzeug den ganzen Wobbler langgehn ...egal ob du Blasen siehst oder nicht ! 
Trotzdem #r#r die Wobbler sehen echt super aus !!!!!


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Diemai, so dachte ich es mir auch. Wollte mich nochmal vergewissern.
So habe meinen Aalwobbler grundiert mit ner Lexan Tauchschaufel versehen und in der Badewanne probe Schwimmen lassen:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

berlinerstar  und wie leuft das monster von loch ness   ?

  ich habe auch mal wider was zu berichten , undzwar komme ich grade aus´m bastellabor   und habe mir ein paar gussformen gebastelt und auch schon den ersten probeguss gemacht ( polyesterhartz und leichtfüllstoff ) und  nun wollte ich mal wissen wie ihr gießt?


----------



## Soini (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin noch ziemlich neu und ich möchte jetzt trotzdem fragen:

Ist es wirklich so leicht einen guten Wobbler zu bauen wie es immer beschrieben ist?


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Soini
 hmm leicht ist relativ , es kommt drauf an was für werkzeuge  du hast und ob du handwerklich begabt bist . sonst ist´s ganz einfach


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> berlinerstar  und wie leuft das monster von loch ness   ?
> 
> ich habe auch mal wider was zu berichten , undzwar komme ich grade aus´m bastellabor   und habe mir ein paar gussformen gebastelt und auch schon den ersten probeguss gemacht ( polyesterhartz und leichtfüllstoff ) und  nun wollte ich mal wissen wie ihr gießt?



Ja die Badewanne ist etwas zu klein um ihn richtig in fahrt zu bekommen, aber es schaut schon mal ganz gut aus. Er wiegt knappe 60 gramm.
Ich find es eigentlich ganz easy Wobbler zu bauen, vorallem macht es aber richtig spaß.


----------



## Tobi94 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Berlinerstar: Deine Tauchschaufel sieht sehr stabil aus....aus welchem Materila hast du die gemacht?


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aus Lexan


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Die Bläschen gibts bei mir mitunter auch, bei Balsa ist es am schlimmsten.
> 
> Da das Epox beim abbinden Wärme entwickelt dehnt sich die Luft die im Holz ist aus. Eventuell könnte das Vorwärmen vom Körper vor dem epoxieren helfen. Habs aber noch nicht probiert.



Probiert mal zuerst das Holz mit Polyesterharz zu streichen, dann dürfte das nicht mehr passieren.
Ich Grundiere alle meine Wobbler mit Polyesterharz, da ich meine Füllungen immer damit mache (Draht, Blei fixiren) und den Kantenschluß.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Sehr schöner Aal , ......mir gefällt die Konstruktion #6!

@ Soini 

Willkommen im Club:m !

Mache dir selbst ein Bild , ........zugegeben , der Mann hat bestimmt viel , viel Erfahrung , ......aber schwer sieht das nun nicht gerade aus , oder ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, ich hab endlich nen Modellbauladen in der Umgebung gefunden, der auch Balsaholz führt. Ist ja echt en Hammergeiles Material. Hatte mir dort eigentlich 2 Leisten 2,0x3,0x100 bestellt, für jeweils 5€.
Als ich aber im Laden war sah ich Bretter 2,0x10x100 für je 5,70€ und hab se dann beide für 10€ bekommen. Eins mit weichem Balsa, das andere etwas schwerer, kanns also losgehn. Bin völlig fasziniert von dem Holz, einfach toll.
Werde dann bestimmt die Tage neue Bilder reinstellen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

....na denn 'mal viel Spaß dabei #6:vik:!

                         viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
Danke ist so ziemlich einer meiner ersten, hatte da noch ein wenig probleme mit den gelenken, beim einkleben der oberen Gelenke ist mir dan auch ein missgeschick passiert. Hab in der mitte das obere Gelenk nicht gleich wie das untere. Da dursch macht er in der mitte einen leichten knick aber es funzt, schaut aus wie nen Aal oder ne Schlange in der Bewegung.

Werde warscheinlich noch ein, zwei andere bauen.
Das ist ein Hobby, erst dacht ich na ob das so spaß macht|kopfkrat
Dann hab ick damit angefangen und kann gar nicht mehr aufhören!!! Meine Regierung Tanzt schon auf de Barikaden.
Ob ich mich nicht mal noch um andere dinge im Haushalt kümmern mag.
Wie schaut das eigentlich bei euch aus??
Seit ihr alle Singels??
Oder wird das von eurer Regierung toleriert??

Grüße aus Berlin Thomas |wavey:


----------



## weberei (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab keine Freundin und für ne Frau wäre es noch zu früh  (bin 17). 

Bei mir sind es die Eltern, die teilweise Stress machen. Zu Beginn hieß es immer: "Du bastelst ja schon wieder, mach mal was im Haushalt" usw. Dann wollten sie es mir ganz verbieten, da ich nichtmehr in meinem Zimmer lackieren sollte (teurer Korkboden). Doch als Kompromiss haben wir gefunden, dass ich im Keller lackiere (kleiner Keller im Mehrfamilienhaus). 
Jetzt gibt es keinen stress mehr, ab und zu kommen noch Fragen wie "wie viele willst du denn noch machen?", "bist du bald mal fertig?" oder "was willst du denn mit so vielen Ködern machen?". Aber es hat sich stark gebessert #6

Also ähnliche Erfahrung wie du :vik:


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt geile  Schlange / Aal sieht super aus!
Hat der eine durchgehende Achse?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Berlinerstar (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Echt geile  Schlange / Aal sieht super aus!
> Hat der eine durchgehende Achse?
> 
> 
> ...



Unten hat er ein durchgehendes Drahtgestänge, die obere Achse sind zwei zu Ösen gebogene Drahtstücke.


----------



## Zandecht (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ berlinstar: schöner Aal! was ist das am kopf gegenüber der Schaufel? War das auch mal ne schaufel, oder hat das ne funktion?
Das Ding würd ich gern mal in aktion sehen |bigeyes


Grüße


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Meine Frau toleriert das fast vollkommen, ......es ist ihr viel , viel lieber , das ich im Bastelkeller sitze und nicht wie früher in'ner Kneipe(und mir ehrlich gesagt auch :vik !

Solange sich meine Materialkäufe in vernünftigen Grenzen halten , is' auch alles easy , ......außerdem habe ich schon viele Köder gebaut , mit denen sie super gefangen hat(sie angelt auch gerne ,...... aber nur wenn keine längere Beißflaute herrscht:q) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zandecht schrieb:


> @ berlinstar: schöner Aal! was ist das am kopf gegenüber der Schaufel? War das auch mal ne schaufel, oder hat das ne funktion?
> Das Ding würd ich gern mal in aktion sehen |bigeyes
> 
> 
> Grüße



Cool das ihr so offen antwortert#6
Das war mein erster schnitt für die Tauchschaufel. Danach merkte ich dann das es wohl etwas unüberlegt war |uhoh:
Ja dann hab ich mich kurzer Hand entschlossen da ein kleines stück einzusetzten, so als Tiefenruder:q Werd mal morgen wenn ick aus PL wieder da bin und meine Frau arbeiten ist, nen video in der Wanne davon machen.


----------



## raetzrico (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Euch gehen die Ideen bezüglich neuer Formen ja auch nicht aus.Immer wieder klasse Teile. Auf das Video vom Aal freue ich mich auch schon.Ich war auch mal wieder ein wenig fleißig.Habe mal versucht 2 Zam-Z Tail´s nachzubauen,ohne je einen in der Hand gehabt zu haben.Sie sind mit Schwanz 20 cm lang und wiegen komplett gut 60gr.Mir hat die Kombination aus Jerk und Twisterschwanz gefallen.
Und auch ich gebe zu es macht Riesenspaß sich Köder selbst zu bauen.Mitlerweile bin ich mit den Endergebnissen auch ganz glücklich.Wenn sich in der kommenden Angelsaison auch der eine oder andere Erfolg einstellt wäre es doppelt klasse.
Aktuell arbeite ich an drei 15 cm Wobblern mit integrierter Köderrassel.Habe Sie heute ausgebleit.Bilder kommen nach Fertigstellung.Sind übrigens aktuell alle aus Beesenstielen.
So nun noch eine Anmerkung zur Tollerierung der Bastelei durch die "Regierung". Die Holzarbeiten sowie Lackierung kann ich bei mirauf Arbeit nach Feierabend machen.Aber alle Klebearbeiten finden bei mir auf dem Wohnzimmertisch statt.Habe leider keinen Bastelkeller.Meine Frau stellt zwar auch diese Fragen wie muß das hier sein und wozu braucht man so viele Köder usw.aber solange ich alles wieder aufräume ist es o.k. So nun aber genug von mir.
Grüße an alle Enrico


----------



## west1 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Oder wird das von eurer Regierung toleriert??



Bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei Diemai.

Es ist ihr lieber wenn ich jeden jeden Tag 1 - 2 Stündchen im Keller bin als in der Kneipe oder sonst wo.
Bekomme zwar auch öfters zu hören: wie viele von den Dingern willst du noch bauen, du hast doch schon genug oder willst du einen Laden aufmachen! #c Ich sag dann meist nur, besser als kaufen oder nicht! :q 

Hab heute meinen Gelenkswimbait getestet. Ich denk der läuft Super gut.
Dieter, was meint der Fachmann dazu? :q

Meine Jigwobbler wurden heute auch endlich mal etwas ausführlicher getestet, meiner Meinung nach laufen sie auch gut. Hab auch ein Video gemacht leider kann ich mir das Hochladen ersparen. Der Wind wurde immer stärker und man kann nicht viel erkennen. 
Werde mir in der Schonzeit noch so etliche von den Dingern bauen und hoffe das der ein oder andere Barsch, vielleicht auch ein Zander daran gefallen findet.

Achso, schöne Köder habt ihr wieder gebaut! #6


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , was soll ich dazu sagen#c , ........besser geht's ja wohl nicht#6#6#6 !

Was mir an dem Video aufgefallen ist , .......in den ersten Sequenzen , wo der Köder von etwas näher und auch etwas von oben zu sehen ist , kommt sein Bewegungspotential viel besser zur Geltung als in den späteren Aufnahmen aus etwas mehr Entfernung .

@ raetzrico

Dein gepinseltes Hechtmuster ist sehr schön und gut gelungen#6 , ..........die Jerks insgesamt natürlich auch#6 !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Was mir an dem Video aufgefallen ist , .......in den ersten Sequenzen , wo der Köder von etwas näher und auch etwas von oben zu sehen ist , kommt sein Bewegungspotential viel besser zur Geltung als in den späteren Aufnamen aus etwas mehr Entfernung .



Naja, beim Blick von oben sieht man das schwänzeln halt besser...:q

Hatte heute noch einen kleineren Swimbaitrohling, im Moment noch zweiteilig, dabei zum testen. Der lief auch ohne Schwanzflosse schon ganz gut. Ein weiterer, größerer wird in den nächsten Tagen auch noch fertig. Die beiden sind aber nicht in der Gelenkausführung sondern mit normalen Ösenverbindungen gebaut. Bilder kommen dann!


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten morgen

So bin mal heute mit meiner Frau aufgestanden, und hab das Video gemacht.
Hier ist der Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ng5O9Ydbu6w


Grüße Thomas


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Jajaja , .......schade , das Badewannen so kurz sind |bigeyes:q!

Aber man kann trotzdem sehen , das der Köder absolut realistisch schwimmen tut ! 
Gut gemacht , ......tolle Arbeit#6#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@berlinerstar: #6 läuft sehr gut

@raetzrico: sehr gut aus und auch das finish gefällt mir.

habe die letzten tage bissel rumgetüfftelt und musst leider bei einem swimbait recht spät feststellen, das der null lief. im moment weis ich noch nicht woran es liegt, aber denke die körperform ist sehr wichtig. da ich schon sehr viel zeit reingesteckt habe, kommt der halt in die vitriene #d

aber dennoch ein paar jerks fertig bekommen. hier sind sie:


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier ist der nächste


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier kommt nummer 3:


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier nummer 4:


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier der letzte und sry für den spam |bla: :


----------



## weberei (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1, berlinerstar

na der läuft doch mal gut!

genau so bei berlinerstar!

@raetzrico:

klasse Jerkbaits! Schöne Designs. 
kleine Frage: wie hast du die Twisterschwänze an die Drillinge bekommen?

@ Naghul:

|bigeyes Was soll man da noch sagen?!


----------



## bild (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul zeig doch wenigstens den Swimbait dann können dir die Spezis sagen was daran nicht stimmt. Geile Jerks!!!

(*jetzt zur Jagd und Hund fahr* )  =P

MfG


Niki


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Super Farb-Designs#6#6 , .......Hut ab:vik: !

........ja , zeig' doch 'mal deinen verunglückten Swimbait !

Sehr schöne Arbeiten , deine Wobbler , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo den swimbait werde ich mal die tage reinstellen. fehlt noch das farbkleid


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die vielen Lob´s??
Hab aber gesehn das er wohl doch ein paar gramm zuviel Blei bekommen hat. Hab mal provisorisch Drillinge mit kleinen Wirbeln befestigt, da ging er schnell auf den Boden der Wanne. Wenn jetzt noch die schichten Silber am Bauch und der übergang Grün zu Schwarz kommt und das Epoxid naja mal schaun. Beim nächsten wird es etwas weniger.


----------



## raetzrico (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das Lob.

@weberei
Ich habe die Twister angepaßt an die Drillingslänge eigekürzt und dann mit einemkleinem Schraubendreher vorgestochen.Dann den Drilling durch den Sprengring ran und das ganze an den Jerk.
Habe gerade die Tauchschaufeln in die aktuellen 3 Wobbler eingeklebt.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , .......

Habe mir während der letzten Tage 'mal Gedanken um eine für mich einfachere und schnellere Methode gemacht , die einzelnen Segmente eines Swimbaits NACH DEM EPOXIEREN haltbar zu verbinden , ......und so bin ich hierauf gekommen .

Auf "Tackleunderground" hatte neulich 'mal jemand 'ne Idee von doppelten Quetschhülsen gepostet , durch die auf jeder Seite ein Drahtbügel läuft , der jeweils in den gegenüberliegenden Segmenten verankert ist .

Nun , um die Sache noch weiter zu vereinfachen , hab' ich mir gedacht , ein Stück Metallrohr im Schraubstock zu quetschen , um so ein stabiles Verbindungsstück herzustellen , .........nur gedenke ich , dieses mit der flachen Seite in einen mittigen Schlitz einzukleben(und mit einem Quersplint zu sichern) .

In das gegenüberliegende Segment wird eine Tasche eingearbeitet , die nach außen hin breiter wird , so das das Verbindungsstück seitlich ausschwingen kann(natürlich werden die Segmentenden auch verrundet , so das nix klemmen kann) .

Der Scharnierbolzen läuft dann wie bei meinem letzten größeren Swimbait durch eingeklebte Poppnieten , die als horizontales und vertikales Lager dienen und vor allen Dingen die Innenwände ihrer Bohrung abdichten .

Natürlich muß die Tasche groß genug werden , um auch nach dem Epoxieren noch ausreichen Bewegungsfreiheit für das gequetschte Rohrstück darin zu gewährleisten .

In den dickeren vorderen Segmenten dürfte diese Tasche dann noch recht "versteckt" zu liegen kommen , aber Richtung Schwanzende , wo der Körper dünner wird , wird dann wohl eine nicht zu übersehende Lücke entstehen ,.... es sei denn , das man bei der Größe der seitlichen Scharnierausschläge dort noch Kompromisse eingehen kann !

Wiegesagt , die Rohrstücke werden im Schraubstock erst zu einem länglichen Oval gequetscht , dann wird an einem Ende innen ein Nagel oder Bohrerschaft 2mm eingelegt und weitergequetscht , der Bohrer/Nagel liegt dabei etwas über/neben der Schraubstockbacken-Kante ,.... auf diese Weise entsteht eine recht gleichmäßig runde "Hülse" , durch die später der Scharnierbolzen 1,5 mm locker hindurch flutschen kann .

Habe erstmal Experimente mit verschiedenen Rohren gemacht , die ich im Keller liegen habe , ....vorne V2A-Rohr 12 X 1 , in'ner Mitte Alu 10 X 1 und hinten Messing 8 x 0,6 .

Das Stahlrohr ist wohl zu schwer(man bräuchte leichtes Holzmaterial) , das Alu-Rohr zeigt an den scharfen Radien nach'm Biegen schon Materialverschleiß und das Messingrohr ist sowieso zu klein und zu dünn , ..........muß mir wohl weiteres Messingrohr 14 X 1 oder sogar 16 X 1 besorgen , damit das Scharnierstück auch etwas länger wird , ......denke , dann hält es noch besser auf der Seite wo es eingeklebt und quer verstiftet wird ?

Na ja , habe den Außenumriss des Swimbaits mittlererweile fertig , die Splintbohrungen setzen kann ich allerdings erst , nachdem ich mir die passenden Rohr-Verbindungsstücke angefertigt habe , .......also morgen vor der Arbeit 'mal kurz zum Baumarkt eiern , ......hoffentlich ham'se sowas ! 

PS : Die Scharnierumrisse auf der aufgeklebten Skizze wären bei dieser Verbindungsmethode ja hinfällig , .......die Segmente werden einfach nur entlang den mit Filzstift markierten Linien gerade abgetrennt

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico:

danke für die Info!


----------



## Zandecht (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne sachen habt ihr wieder gebaut, bin richtig neidisch. hab leider im moment keine zeit zum bauen :c
@berlinerstar: der aal ist spitze! wenn er zu schwer ist kannst ja vor dem lackieren noch ein zwei luftkammern einbauen. Einfach von oben an die gewünschten stellen löcher bohren, von innen mit nagellack versiegeln und dann gewebeband oder irgendsowas drüber. nach dem lackieren und epoxidieren ist das dann dicht. HAb ich auch schon mal bei einem gemacht, der auf dem rücken geschwommen ist.

Grüße


----------



## Berlinerstar (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zandecht schrieb:


> schöne sachen habt ihr wieder gebaut, bin richtig neidisch. hab leider im moment keine zeit zum bauen :c
> @berlinerstar: der aal ist spitze! wenn er zu schwer ist kannst ja vor dem lackieren noch ein zwei luftkammern einbauen. Einfach von oben an die gewünschten stellen löcher bohren, von innen mit nagellack versiegeln und dann gewebeband oder irgendsowas drüber. nach dem lackieren und epoxidieren ist das dann dicht. HAb ich auch schon mal bei einem gemacht, der auf dem rücken geschwommen ist.
> 
> Grüße



Danke dann werd ich das mal probieren.

@diemai 
coole idee so ein Scharnier zu bauen.


----------



## bild (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mich heute mit Peter Biedron unterhalten er fand den Jerk von mir auch gut. Er gab mir noch ein Paar Tipps. Dabei meinte er das man auch Fußbodenlack gut nehmen könnte.
Schon jemand erfahrung damit gemacht?

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Nun , um die Sache noch weiter zu vereinfachen , hab' ich mir gedacht , ein Stück Metallrohr im Schraubstock zu quetschen , um so ein stabiles Verbindungsstück herzustellen , .........nur gedenke ich , dieses mit der flachen Seite in einen mittigen Schlitz einzukleben(und mit einem Quersplint zu sichern) .



So was ähnliches hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Die Verbindung mittels eines normale Scharniers zu bauen.
Ein Scharnier das man trennen kann, aushängen sozusagen.
Den Verbindungsstift müsste man ganz entfernen können und später, nach dem der Köder fertig ist wieder einsetzt und die leicht überstehenden Enden des Stiftes etwas vernietet. 

Die einzelnen Scharnierteile in Schlitze einkleben und mit ein oder zwei Stiften (Quersplint) sichern. 
So in etwa hatte ich mir es vorgestellt, hatte bisher nur noch kein passendes Scharnier gefunden.

Dank dir weiß ich aber jetzt wie es machbar ist! #6 :m
Man nehme pro Verbindung drei Rohrstücke oder Blechstreifen (zwei schmale und ein breiteres) und biegt sie in in die Form die du uns gezeigt hast! Fertig eingebaut ergibt es dann ein Eigenbau Scharnier in das dann nur noch der Verbindungsbolzen, ein Messingstab oder ähnliches eingesteckt und vernietet wird. 

Dieter, ich denk mal du verstehst was, und wie ich es meine. :q


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Der Herr Biedron ist anscheinend ein eingefleischter Forellenangler , wenn man so seine Artikel betrachtet|kopfkrat ! 

Dafür reicht Parkettlack wohl allemal aus ,....... aber Hechtzähnen setzt ein Epoxy-Finish eindeutig mehr Widerstand entgegen#6 !

@ west1

Hubert , ....schau dir 'mal den "Tutorial Download" in der ersten Post an , .....leider sind die Bilder etwas unscharf , weil der dortige Admin die Pixels reduziert hat , da die Datei sonst nicht in's Forum dort gepaßt hätte .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...s/page__p__124099__fromsearch__1&#entry124099


Diese Scharniere aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech haben sich am Ende als recht schwer herausgestellt , ........man könnte sie wohl nur bei Verwendung von Abachi-Holz benutzen , .......außerdem ist es recht fummelig , zum Schluß den Scharnierbolzen zu vernieten ,.......geht nur mit einem aus Rohrmaterial so einigermaßen ! 

Ich glaube , das dies neue Konstruktion , die ich oben vorgestellt habe , um Einiges leichter ausfällt , .......vielleicht hält Alurohr ja doch den Belastungen stand ?

PS : Die in dem Tutorial vorgestellte "geschlossene" Bauweise des Scharnieres hat sich später als nicht praktikabel erwiesen , ........die kleinen Laschen , die die Scharnierhülse verschließen , brechen einfach zu leicht ab und der Scharnierbolzen kann dadurch heraus rutschen !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , ....schau dir 'mal den "Tutorial Download" in der ersten Post an ,



Dieter ich kann das PDF leider nicht öffnen, anscheinend müsste ich mich da anmelden.
 Du hast also so ein Teil schon gebaut, wie sollte es auch anders sein! |supergri

Naja, ich bau mal einen mit so einer Verbindung.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ich hab' das noch auf meinem PC , allerdings ist sie zu groß , um sie hier hochzuladen , ........könnte sie dir wohl per Email schicken !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## raetzrico (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastergemeinde
Habe heute mal einen Lauftest mit meinen "Tiefläufern" gemacht.Er lief leider sehr ernüchternd.Sie tauchen zwar ab es gibt aber kein wobbeln oder flanken.
Also meine Frage an die Wobblerprofis:Woran liegt´s?
Bisher habe ich meistens Jerks gebaut und die liefen fast alle auf Anhieb zu meiner Zufriedenheit.Und die Grandma-Nachbauten nach den bekannten Plänen laufen auch super.
Also bitte helft mir. Ich hoffe da läßt sich noch was machen.
Grüße Enrico|kopfkrat


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Hallo Bastergemeinde
> Habe heute mal einen Lauftest mit meinen "Tiefläufern" gemacht.Er lief leider sehr ernüchternd.Sie tauchen zwar ab es gibt aber kein wobbeln oder flanken.
> Also meine Frage an die Wobblerprofis:Woran liegt´s?
> Bisher habe ich meistens Jerks gebaut und die liefen fast alle auf Anhieb zu meiner Zufriedenheit.Und die Grandma-Nachbauten nach den bekannten Plänen laufen auch super.
> ...



Haste den Testlauf mit Drillingen durchgeführt??
Wenn nein würde ich es mit ihnen Testen, ansonsten auf antworten der erfahrenen Ingenieure warten.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Raetz
ich denke die Schaufel ist zu klein und auch zu flach. Außerdem würde ich die Frontöse weiter nach vorn und unten einbauen


----------



## weberei (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vorab:

Bis her habe ich kaum Erfahrung mit Wobblern, von daher nur ein geratener Lösungsvorschlag!!!

Mein Tipp wäre, die Öse in die Mitte bzw das obere Drittel der Tauschschaufel zu setzten, wie man es von Tiefläufern kennt. Zum Verständnis dein Bild im Anhang mit (in rot) meinem Verbesserungsvorschlag.

wie du das vorab testen kannst weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht die Schnur mit Knete oder Tesa an der Stelle, wo die Einhängeöse später sein soll, befestigen und dann mal nen Lauftest durchführen.

So das wäre mein Vorschlag, kannst du ja mal testen mit Tesa, wenns nicht klappt musst du auf die "Meister" hier warten 

|wavey:


----------



## weberei (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1)
Bondex war schneller #6 Selber Vorschlag, wie ich ihn hatte

2)
Bild vergessen


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

genau so, vielleicht noch etwas weiter als eingezeichnet


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ich hab' das noch auf meinem PC , allerdings ist sie zu groß , um sie hier hochzuladen , ........könnte sie dir wohl per Email schicken !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ja Dieter es würde mich interessieren, E Mailadresse kommt per PN. Danke! #6  :m  

Hab heute nach der Arbeit mal so einen Eigenbau Scharnier Swimbait gebaut.

Die Scharniere sind aus 1mm Alublech, hoffe es hält so Hechtchen aus! |kopfkrat







Auf vernietete Bolzen werde ich verzichten und nehm statt dessen Drahtstifte aus 1,5mm Edelstahldraht. Die oberen Schenkel der Stifte (Bild) werden noch etwas gekürzt und nach dem fertig stellen des Swimbaits oben im Körper versenkt und verklebt.






Morgen Abend gehts  dann weiter, die Löcher für die Sicherungsbolzen bohren, Bolzen einkleben, grundieren und eventuell noch ausbleien.     



@ raetzrico
Die Öse weiter nach unten, die Schaufel nicht ganz so Flach wie von Bondex und Weber schon beschrieben.
Den Körper wurde ich im vorderen Drittel etwas höher machen und nach hinten hin verjüngen. Deiner ist im mittleren Drittel zu dick denk ich mal. |kopfkrat


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*raetzrico: toller wobbler ^^ das am lauf liegt höchstwarscheinlich  an der öse.  wo hast du denn das blei reingepackt?

 West1: super swimbait   ich würde die verbindungen so machen:
*


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> West1: super swimbait   ich würde die verbindungen so machen:
> [/B]



Sieht ganz interessant aus! #6

Der Dicke senkrechte Strich ist der Sicherungsbolzen der das U Blech sichert!? Am Verbindungsbolzen daneben flattert sozusagen dann das nächste Wobblerteil.

Müsste man mal ausprobieren. 
Hannes dann hast du ja Arbeit in nächster Zeit. #6 |supergri


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West1 jop bin schon am tüfteln ^^


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

.........habe 'n Brett vor'm Kopf , ........kann mir unter deiner Skizze nix rechtes vorstellen|kopfkrat#c , ......werde weitere Ergebnisse deinerseits abwarten ........:m! 

@ west1

....hab' dir die Datei gemailt , Hubert , ....wenn Fragen sind , melde dich !

Ich habe 0,5 mm V2A Blech für die Scharniere benutzt , so'nem 1 mm Alublech vertraue ich nicht so , ........aber Versuch macht klug !

Hoffentlich fängst du darauf 'mal den Meter , ...dann wissen wir sicher , ob das Alu hält oder nicht:q#6 !

Ich habe vor Jahren meinen PB Hecht von 1,17 m auf einen Wob(DepthRaider Nachbau) mit "Hans Nordin Style" aufgeschraubter und geknickter 1,5 mm Alu-Lippe mit integrierter Schnuröse gefangen , die war danach nicht das kleinste bißchen verbogen#6 !

@ raetzrico

Lange Tieftauchlippen und Schnuröse am Körper gehen nicht zusammen ,..... entweder dreht er sich gleich auf'n Rücken oder er zieht steil nach unten , ohne zu wobbeln !

Also , wie meine Vorredner schon sagten , ......Öse AUF die Tieftauchlippe !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....hab' dir die Datei gemailt , Hubert , ....wenn Fragen sind , melde dich !



Hab das Mail erhalten. Danke Dieter :m

Ich denk ich komme klar damit, habs gerade kurz durchgeschaut.
Ist schon interessant zu sehen wie du arbeitest! Der Perfektionist eben! #6


----------



## wallerseimen (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Morgen Hubert,

da du ja eine irrsinnige Geschwindigkeit beim Wobblerbau vorlegst, muss ich dich jetzt mal ein bisschen aushorchen.

Wie bringst du deine Rohlinge in Form?

Ich breche die Kanten grob mit dem Bandschleifer und schmirgel mir anschließend mit 100er Schmirgelleine einen Wolf.
Da verliere ich unheimlich Zeit dabei.
Habe gestern 4 ca. 7cm lange Rohlinge 3 Stunden lang geschliffen.
Außerdem ist jetzt mein Arm kurz vor'm abfallen |uhoh:.
Vielleicht bin da auch nur zu genau!?
Hast du dazu Tipps zur Produktivitätssteigerung?


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Ich weiß natürlich nicht , wie Hubert so zu seiner Bau-Geschwindigkeit kommt#c|supergri , aber einige Leute , die ausschließlich flache Jerks und/oder Wobbler bauen , benutzen Bandsäge und eine Oberfräse zum beidseitigen Verrunden der Körperkanten .

Somit hat man dann nur noch wenig Handarbeit , mehr wie etwas glattschmirgeln ist es dann nicht und der Körper ist fertig .

Ich benutze nach dem Aussägen und Raspeln/Schleifen(Tellerschleifer 40er)der Außenkontur einen "Dremel" mit der rauhen Schleiftrommel , um den Körper grob zu verrunden , .......das geht recht schnell , ........danach glätte ich mit 'ner Schmirgelfeile(aus'm RC-Modellbau), bespannt mit 80er Leinen , dann werde ich von Hand feiner , z. B. 120er , 180er , 240er , 320er........usw. !

Erst nach dem Bearbeiten mit dem 120er Leinen/Papier kann man eventuelle  Unebenheiten und Symmetriefehler erkennen .

Ohne den "Dremel" würde das alles WESENTLICH länger dauern !

@ west1

Na ja , kommt wohl wegen meiner Berufsaussbildung ......:q:q:q!

Diese Scharniere dort sind sehr schwer ausgefallen , ..der Köder schwimmt so gerade noch mit der Nasenspitze nach oben , ........einmal in Fahrt , läuft er jedoch ganz passabel .

Daher suche ich auch immer nach leichteren Scharnier-Verbindungen , deine letzte Konstruktion ist da schon nicht schlecht , allerdings gefällt mir das mit dem eingeklebten Scharnierbolzen nicht so , aber nur rein optisch !

Habe 'mal einen Swimbait(mein Erster) mit ähnlichem Befestigungs-Prinzip des Scharnierbolzens gebaut , werde 'mal 'n paar Bilder schießen .

So ein soliden 1,5 mm Bolzen in montiertem Zustand zu vernieten , ist allerdings unmöglich ,...... wenn überhaupt , müßte man ihn an den Enden ausglühen(Stahl wird dann weicher)oder sogar glühend einsetzen , das verbietet sich ja aus offensichtlichen Gründen von selbst !

Das Einzige währe noch , zu versuchen , ihn mit einigen zurechtgeschliffenen gehärteten Stahlschäften an den Enden zu plätten , so das er nich mehr durchrutschen kann , habe ich aber noch nicht probiert !

Daher habe ich als Scharnierbolzen Messingrohr gewählt , das läßt sich mit einfachem Eigenbau-Werkzeug recht leicht an den Enden "aufpilzen" ,.... die Frage ist nur , wie hoch später der Verschleiß ist und ob der Bolzen auch nach Jahren noch hält ? 

Na , ja , .....wir experimentieren weiter.......:q:q:m !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West
Ich würde Dir davon abraten Alu zu verwenden. Sicher ist Alu zunächst fest genug nur wenn Du es biegst wird es porös und kann leicht brechen. Außerdem oxidiert es und kann übel aufblühen wenn es mit Wasser häufig in Verbindung kommt, je nach Alusorte. Nimm besser Stahlblech, Messingblech, Kupfer oder vielleicht auch Edelstahl um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## raetzrico (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Berlinerstar
Ich habe natürlich mit Drillingen getestet.
@Weberei,Bondex,diemai
Danke für die Tipp´s. Werde mal versuchen noch eine wie von Euch beschriebene Frontöse nachzurüsten.
@ Hannes 94
Das Blei ist mittig auf etwa 9 cm Länge verteilt eingebracht.
Die Schwimmlage ist schön gerade und ohne Zug taucht er schön langsam auf.
@ west 1
Die Körperform zu ändern bleibt mir nun für kommende Versuche.
Nochmals Dank an alle.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## Zandecht (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum thema "verbinden von mehrteiligen wobblern":

hat jemand schonmal ein einfaches stahlvorfach dafür verwendet? Das könnte man sich ja so zurechtbasteln dass man die Ösen für die Drillinge und den Kopf gleich mit hat. An der Verbindung zum nächsten Teil dann Öse-an-Öse oder nen Wirbel einsetzen oder einfach n Stück Luft lassen.
Das ganze Ding dann von unten in den Wobb setzen, fertig.

Gibts dazu schon Erfahrungsberichte??

Grüße


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

......habe 'mal ein schwedisches Video eines solchen Eigenbau-Swimbaits gesehen , .........der hatte 9 oder 10 Teile , ..... bis auf den Kopf alles sehr kurze Segmente .

Sah absolut geil aus #6!

.....habe mir diesbezüglich auch schon den Kopf zebrochen , ....in USA gibt's auch Plastik-Köder , die mit irgendeiner Art "Kordel" verbunden sind, ....habe neulich auch 'mal 'n Bild davon gesehen .

Ich würde in die einzelnen Segmente feine Messingröhrchen längs mittig einkleben , oben und unten , .......und dann die einzelnen Segmente wie Perlen auf 'ner Schnur aufziehen , jeweils mit klitzekleinen Metall-Lagerperlen zwischen den Segmenten .

So könnte man sie auch einzeln bemalen und epoxieren .

Mir ist nur noch kein befriedigender Weg eingefallen , das Stahlvorfach(hätte gerne zwei einzelne Stücke oben und unten mit Schlaufen an den Enden) im Kopf , -und Schwanz-Segment wasserdicht zu verankern , ...denke aber , ich würde das mit Splinten machen , die durch mit Metallrohr ausgekleidete Bohrungen laufen .

Ich würde nämlich gerne eine solche Stahllitzen-Verbindung als wieder lösbar konstruieren wollen , da Stahlvorfach-Material knicken , ermüden oder sich kringeln kann , .......so könnte ich es dann ggfs. einfach ersetzen und müßte den Köder nicht in die "Museums-Vitrine" hängen . 

Die Bauchösen würde ich einfach im betreffenden Segment einkleben , so das jeweils das untere der oben erwähnten Messingröhrchen im Inneren durch eine Schlaufe der in Etwa "8"-förmigen Doppelöse läuft und diese so sichert .

Als Schnuröse würde ich eine einfache Schrauböse einsetzen !

Aber , das alte , leidige Thema , ......"so many lures , so little time :m!"

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Zandecht (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hehe, die idee mit den schanier-perlen ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber das mit den metallröhrchen ist neu!

Hab auch schon mal überlegt bei nem mehrteiler mit stahlvorfach-achse die holz-segmente mit gummi zu verbinden , da müsste man dann aber wohl den ganzen wobb mit eingießen, sonst wird das kaum halten.
Und dann kann man gleich in nen gummifisch drillinge reinsetzen |kopfkrat

macht aber spass darüber nachzudenken, da merkt man zumindest ob die birne noch tut.
nach den klausuren wird mal ausprobiert :m

Grüße


----------



## don rhabano (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bau immo eh nix deswegen geb ich euch mal meinen Denkansatz:

Rolladengurt/Nylongurt zum Verbinden der Segmente (durchgehend).

Vll. macht einer was draus .


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Hubert,
> 
> da du ja eine irrsinnige Geschwindigkeit beim Wobblerbau vorlegst, muss ich dich jetzt mal ein bisschen aushorchen.
> 
> Wie bringst du deine Rohlinge in Form?


Das geht ruck zuck Heiko. |supergri

Aussägen mit der Dekopiersäge. 





Die gesägten Seiten werden dann mit Schleifschwamm bei Balsa oder Bandschleifer bei Kunststoff, Abachi oder Eiche gleich in Form geschliffen.





Die Seiten der Wobbler hab ich früher auch ausgesägt heute nehm ich den Bandschleifer bei allen Hölzern. Die Form wird aber etwas genauer aufgezeichnet wie auf dem Bild zusehen ist.






Auf der Ober und Unterseite zeichne ich dann die Mittellinie auf
bei rundlichen Körpern auch auf der Seite. Nun wird geschliffen.

Balsa mit Schleifschwamm, alles andere zuerst mit der Raspel, dann Schleifschwamm und zuletzt Schleifpapier.   






So ein 12cm Balsakörper ist in 10 Minuten fertig geschliffen, Kunststoff und Abachi dauert etwas länger und so ein Eichenswimbait ist je nach Größe in einer halben - dreiviertel Stunde fertig geschliffen. 

An die Rundungen geh ich nicht mit dem Bandschleifer, da ist schnell zuviel weg. 

Ja warum braucht der west dann zwei Bandschleifer werden sich jetzt einige fragen, |supergri ganz einfach, für das Hobby meiner Frau um Sohlen an Strohschuhen zurecht zu schleifen. #c

So jetzt muss ich in den Keller. |supergri

Nachtrag:

Hoffen wir halt mal das die Verbindung hält, werde das Teil nach der Schonzeit an überschaubaren Gewässern mit keinen Großhechten einsetzen.



diemai schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> 
> Ich weiß natürlich nicht , wie Hubert so zu seiner Bau-Geschwindigkeit kommt#c|supergri ,





> Aber , das alte , leidige Thema , ......"so many lures , so little time


Dieter you need to work only slightly less accurate and you got more time.  :m:q


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Wurde auch schon auf einer anderen Seiten diskutiert , .......Problem ist die Befestigung eines solchen Gewebebandes in den Segmenten , ........außerdem wird es durch Kapillarwirkung Wasser ziehen , ........also wohl nur für Hartschaum-Köder geeignet|kopfkrat .

Ebenfalls durch Kapillarwirkung kann das Gewebe beim Schluß-Lackieren auch Epoxy aufnehmen , womit dann die Beweglichkeit ruiniert wäre|kopfkrat !

@ west1 

Hubert , .......nix mit "less accurate" , .......der Weg ist das Ziel :q:q:q !

Nee ,.... im Ernst , habe z. Zt. immer viele Termine morgens , komme daher nicht viel zum Basteln , da ich dann ja auch immer zur Schicht muß ,....... und abends gehe ich nicht mehr in'n Keller !

Hier noch 'mal 'n paar Bilder meines allerersten Swimbaits , ........die Verbindung ist lösbar , indem man die Kabelisolierungs-Stücke , die bauchseitig stramm auf den Splint geschoben sind(und mit 'nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber gesichert sind) , mit einem schmalen und spitzen Balsa-Messer vorsichtig aufschneidet und den Splint dann vom Rücken her herauszieht , ........er ist sonst nicht weiter befestigt .

Habe die Verbindung so konstruiert , weil mein amerikanischer Swimbait-Mentor mir zu einer lösbaren Verbindung geraten hatte ,....... für den Fall , das 'mal nachlackiert werden müßte oder so !

Die Innenwände der Scharnierbolzen-Bohrungen sind nach seiner damaligen Methode einfach nur mit Klebstoff ausgekleidet , um sie abzudichten , ......mittlerweile bin ich ja dazu übergegangen , Röhrchen oder Poppnieten einzusetzen , ist viel praktischer und auch ein weit verlässlicherer Schutz gegen Wasser , denke ich .

Na ja , ...er baut zwischenzeitlich seine Köder nicht mehr aus Holz , sondern aus PVC-Hartschaum , .....da braucht man keinen Schutz gegen Wasser mehr , ....schade nur , das das Zeug hierzulande nicht so einfach zu bekommen zu sein scheint !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Zandecht (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht gut aus der karpfen-schleie-hybrid :q


----------



## raetzrico (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 Ich habe gestern den 1. Wobbler nach Euren Ratschlägen mit einer 2. Frontöse nachgerüstet und die Tauchschaufel etwas thermisch nachgeformt und was soll ich sagen: Klasse läuft er jetzt. So habe ich heute gleich seine 2 Geschwister nachgezogen.Da trocknen jetzt die eingeklebten Ösen. Und so sehen sie jetzt aus. Eingespannt ist der Wobbler übrigens in meinem neuen Minischraubstock von Aldi.Der ist durch eine integrierte Kugel schwenkbar und somit superpraktisch für meine Basteleien.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## wallerseimen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Das geht ruck zuck Heiko. |supergri


Nee, bei mir leider nicht so.:c
Im Endeffekt mach ich alles so wie du, nur das ich kein Balsa- sondern Fichtenholz verwende.



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter you need to work only slightly less accurate and you got more time.  :m:q


Vielleicht trifft das auch auf mich zu!? |kopfkrat

Aber egal, irgendwann werden sie auch bei mir fertig.
Auf den Bildern ist die Produktion der letzten 8 Tage im "Bondex-Design":m.

@die Wobblergilde,
schöne Teile sind wieder gebaut worden.


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Sehr niedliche , kleine Wobbler #6!

Sind schön geworden , ....Glückwunsch#6!

@ Zandecht

....solte eigentlich 'n reinrassiger Karpfen werden.......|bigeyes:m!

@ alle

...kann sein , das ich bald für einige Zeit offline sein werde , ........hatte für 24 Std. keine Webverbindung , die Telekom hat's zwar wieder gerichtet ,...... aber die meinten , das mit das mit meiner alten XP-Version immer wieder passieren kann , .....also muß ich denPC irgendwann zur Werkstatt bringen oder mir 'n Neuen kaufen , .........nur , das ihr euch dann nicht wundert , ...kann beim nächsten Ausschalten schon passieren , wer weiß ???

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen
Jo, sind schön geworden. Wie groß hast Du die denn gemacht? Mir ist aufgefallen daß die bei Dir etwas anders in der Farbe sind. Etwas oranger als bei mir. Hast Du dazu farbiges Epoxy benutzt?
@ raetzrico
nabitte, dann kannst Du diealte Öse jetzt auch abkneifen


----------



## wallerseimen (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ wallerseimen
> Jo, sind schön geworden. Wie groß hast Du die denn gemacht? Mir ist aufgefallen daß die bei Dir etwas anders in der Farbe sind. Etwas oranger als bei mir. Hast Du dazu farbiges Epoxy benutzt?



Der Kleine hat ca. 4 cm und die Größeren 6 cm.
Das mit dem Orangestich liegt wohl eher an der Beleuchtung beim fotografieren.
Das Epoxid ist auf jeden Fall glasklar.


----------



## west1 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier noch 'mal 'n paar Bilder meines allerersten Swimbaits , ........die Verbindung ist lösbar



Schöner Karpfen!#6

Dieter wie hast du die Verbindung im vorderen Teil befestigt,
fest eingeklebt und mit Sicherungsbolzen? 



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Der Kleine hat ca. 4 cm und die Größeren 6 cm.


Die sehen gut aus die kleinen!#6 

Kein Wunder das du solange gebraucht hast, so kleine Dinger fallen mir beim Schleifen immer wieder aus der Hand. #c

|kopfkrat Muss wohl an meinen Wurstfingern liegen.

Ein größerer ist schneller geschliffen als so ein Miniwobbler.


----------



## Boss007 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann man auch aus aluminium einen wobbler machen oder nicht.Ich habe sehr viel alu bei mir liegen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ alle
> 
> ...kann sein , das ich bald für einige Zeit offline sein werde , ........hatte für 24 Std. keine Webverbindung , die Telekom hat's zwar wieder gerichtet ,...... aber die meinten , das mit das mit meiner alten XP-Version immer wieder passieren kann , .....also muß ich denPC irgendwann zur Werkstatt bringen oder mir 'n Neuen kaufen , .........nur , das ihr euch dann nicht wundert , ...kann beim nächsten Ausschalten schon passieren , wer weiß ???
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Was ist denn das für ne ausrede von der Telekom???
Das soll an XP liegen???|kopfkrat#d
Da muss ich doch mal mit meinem PC spezi Telefonieren, sowas hab ick ja noch nie gehört?? Auf jeden fall viel glück, das du weiter regelmässig on sein kannst.

Hab heute meine Schlange Lackiert, Hab ihm vorher noch ein paar Flügel gebaut. Morgen bekommt er Epoxid auf die Haut.


----------



## weberei (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

schöner Swimbait, sehr detailiertes Design, gefällt mir.

@ wallerseimen:

gut gemacht! #6 Ich habe auch vor, statt Jerkbaits nun Wobbler zu bauen (dazu unten noch ne Frage!), da werde ich wohl auch die Vorlagen von Bondex verwenden. Gefallen mir echt sehr gut.

@ Berlinerstar:

du bist auch sehr produktiv |bigeyes echt krass, wie schnell das bei euch geht. Ich ahbe zur Zeit kaum Lust und Zeit zu basteln, da ich für meine morgige Führerschein-Theorieprüfung lernen muss und dann anschließend direkt für den Fischerischein... aber das ist ein anderes Thema, schöne Köder habt ihr gemacht! Noch ein Frage: was sollen die "Flügelchen" bringen???

@all:

ich möchte gerne Wobbler bauen, Jerkbaits habe ich jetzt einige, also sind erstmal Wobbler dran, bald wieder Jerks. Und zwar als Form diese: Flachläufer.
Ich würde die in 6 und etwa 8cm bauen. Geht dafür Balsaholz? Wie dick sollte die Tauchschaufel sein? Kurze Antwort reicht, danke!!!

*EDIT:  ah, ich habe mir eben nochmal die Seite von jbaitz genauer angesehen und mir alles selbst beantwortet!*


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da er etras schwerer geraten ist, hab ick kleine (Tiefenruder) ähnlichen Flügel angebaut. Die ihn bei zug nach oben gleiten sollen. Bin schon Gespannt wie er damit Läuft.
Aber so pruduktiv bin ick och nicht, hab bis jetzt noch nicht einen richtig fertig.


----------



## weberei (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achso, ok, danke!


|wavey:


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , das sind lange Köder-Schraubösen , ....nach der Nordinschen Methode zusätzlich eingeklebt !

@ Berlinerstar

Du bist doch sehr produktiv#6 , ....vielGlück damit weiterhin !

Ich hab' die ganze Woche bisjetzt nur drei Rohlinge gedrechselt , .......immer Termine , Termine#q#q#q:v!
Mit dem Betriebsystem , das scheint aber doch zu stimmen , mein Kollege hatte auch 'mal Ärger , .........je länger es läuft , desto unzuverlässiger wird es anscheinend und baut Fehler ein !

@ Boss007

Aluminium ist für klassische Wobbler nicht geeignet , ...es ist einfach zu schwer !

Habe mir aber 'mal für spezielle Spinner-Köder die Körper aus Alu 'rausgeschliffen , .....die funzten ganz gut .

So was in der Art wie hier :

http://www.bigtackle.de/product_info.php?info=p6065_Lotto-Spinner-15-g-Fb-MP-86.html

Außerdem kann man , mit der nötigen Ausrüstung , auch schöne und dauerhafte Gußformen aus Alu bauen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , das sind lange Köder-Schraubösen , ....nach der Nordinschen Methode zusätzlich eingeklebt !



 |kopfkrat Ich hätte jetzt eher gedacht das währe so ein dünnes Flacheisen (Blechstreifen) mit Sicherungsstift.

So eine Verbindung geht mir schon seit einiger Zeit durch den Kopf. 
Im vorderen Teil fest eingebaut (geklebt) müsste das Teil aber auch ohne Stift halten. Was meinst du?


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ich bin da irgendwie ängstlich , Hubert , ...........ohne 'nen Quersplint würde ich nix dergleichen montieren , .........obwohl , .......bei Nordin ist ja auch 'n einfacher Karabinerwirbel beschrieben , der nur eingegossen wird !

Habe mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen , ob und wo man solche (oder ähnliche) Teile wie auf deiner Skizze kaufen kann , aber bis jetzt ist mir nix eingefallen , .......'ne Fahhradkette rostet ja !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## paul hucho (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute bekomme ich auch eine Dekopiersäge:g.Da muss Karneval bis nächstes Jahr warten.:q


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ paul hucho

..............von gutem Werkzeug hat man auch wesentlich mehr von .....#6:q:q!

                        Viel Spaß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe mir auch schon den Kopf zerbrochen , ob und wo man solche (oder ähnliche) Teile wie auf deiner Skizze kaufen kann , aber bis jetzt ist mir nix eingefallen , .......'ne Fahhradkette rostet ja !



Dieter gesucht und nix gefunden hab ich auch schon. :q
Ein Kettenglied wäre ein bisschen zu kurz, ich dachte eher ans selber machen aus Edelstahlblech z.B. |kopfkrat

So meine letzten 3 Swimbaits wurden heute morgen auch fertig.

Länge 22cm






der kleinere Bruder mit 10cm






und zuletzt der Scharnierswimbait in 15cm länge.






Getestet werden sie morgen oder am Sonntag, ab Montag fängt die Schonzeit an dann läuft erstmal nichts mehr mit testen von Hechtködern am See.

Was als nächstes auf dem Bauprogramm steht muss ich mir noch überlegen.


----------



## weberei (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

na die sehen aber sehr schön aus #6 tolle arbeit!
Der kleine ist putzig 

weberei  |wavey:


----------



## raetzrico (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai 
Ich glaube Fahradketten gäbe se auch aus Edelstahl.
Und solche Teile wie auf der Skizze in#1130 gibt es als sogenannte Brücken auf Klemmbrettern in Elektromotoren in verschiedenen Größen.Die Brücken sind wegen der benötigten elektr. Leitfähigkeit aus Messing oder vernickeltem Kupfer. 
Gruß Enrico


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Boss
Kann man auch aus aluminium einen wobbler machen oder nicht.Ich habe sehr viel alu bei mir liegen.

Ja das geht. Habe ich selber schon gemacht. Wenn Du sie aus einem Stück machen willst brauchst Du aber geeignete Maschinen und Feilen. Das könnte etwas viel Arbeit sein. Versuch macht kluch. Meine Waren aus Alufolie#6


----------



## Boss007 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @Boss
> Kann man auch aus aluminium einen wobbler machen oder nicht.Ich habe sehr viel alu bei mir liegen.
> 
> Ja das geht. Habe ich selber schon gemacht. Wenn Du sie aus einem Stück machen willst brauchst Du aber geeignete Maschinen und Feilen. Das könnte etwas viel Arbeit sein. Versuch macht kluch. Meine Waren aus Alufolie#6


 
Danke für die antwort ich habe eine kleine drechmaschine und Feilen damit muss dass gehen.


----------



## paul hucho (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alu ist richtig sch... zu bearbeiten dessen bist Du Dir gewiss?

Nein,also ich will hier Niemandem den Spass nehmen.|wavey:


----------



## paul hucho (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit der Dekopiersäge hat nicht geklappt.:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

Also doch saufen.:q:q:vik:


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



paul hucho schrieb:


> Mit der Dekopiersäge hat nicht geklappt.:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
> 
> Also doch saufen.:q:q:vik:



Wobbler bauen ist besser wie Saufen, als Strafe musst du nun 2 Wobbler ohne Dekopiersäge bauen. :q:q:q


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
setzt dich mit lecker Bierchen vor den Computer und schau mal bei ebay nach ner Dekupiersäge;-) Dort gibts die am günstigsten. Wenn Du nicht sofort eine brauchst, warte bis eine in deiner Nähe angeboten wird mit dem Hinweis "Nur per Abholung". Die sind, wenn Du nicht in einer Großstadt wohnst, in der Regel immer noch ein bissel günstiger. Prost!

MfG 

PS: Bitte Flaschenetikett durchlesen, da steht Bier bewusst geniessen!


----------



## King Wetzel (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

NENENENE paul was ist nur aus dir geworden sonst immer so fleißig beim angeln 
und jetzt .........


:vik::vik::vik::vik:
MFG Henry


----------



## wallerseimen (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an die Wobblergilde,

vergesst mal am Sonntag vor lauter wobblerbauen nicht, dass ihr Eurer Liebsten ein Ständchen zum Valentinstag vortragt.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiskWM1hzL8


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ich bin schon auf den Test des 22 cm Models gespannt|kopfkrat !

Habe 'mal gelesen , das das Kopfsegment das Längste von allen sein soll , .....hier hast du es ja kürzer gehalten , ....also bin ich sehr neugierig , ob sich das wirklich auf's Laufverhalten auswirkt .

Könnte mir das auch vorstellen , ......wegen dieser Strömungs, -und Strudeltheorie , die ich 'mal erwähnt hatte !

Aber Versuch mach kluch:q , .......bitte berichte 'mal !

Ansonsten natürlich wieder Top-Expressarbeiten von dir ,.....die Bemalung ist ja auch wieder außergewöhnlich , .....Schick#6#6#6 !

Bin mit meinen neuen Wobblern auch wieder etwas weitergekommen heute morgen , .....aber gegen dich bin ich die reinste Schnecke #c!

Na ja , sind nur 'n paar Kleinere , aber teilweise außergewöhnliche Köder , hoffentlich geht's damit weiter gut voran , wollte sie in der letzten Februarwoche fertig haben !

@ raetzrico

Vielen Dank für deinen Tip mit diesen Bauteilen :m ........habe von Elektrotechnik herzlich wenig Ahnung , ......muß man sich diese Brücken aus alten Teilen ausbauen oder kann man die so als Bauteile kaufen ?

Wenn ja , müßte ich 'mal bei "Conrad" reinschauen , wenn ich 'mal wieder in Hamburg bin !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ich bin schon auf den Test des 22 cm Models gespannt|kopfkrat !


In der Testversion, nackt sozusagen, ohne Schutzanstrich, Alufolie und Schwanzflosse lief er am letzten Sonntag noch gut.
Er ist aus PVC Hartschaum und brauchte eine menge Gewicht.


----------



## Berlinerstar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Gemeinde 

Hab gestern meinen Aalwobbler Epoxierd.
Aber dabei muss ich wohl etwas zuwenig Härter genommen haben. Nach 4 stunden was es immer noch etwas klebrig.
Wie macht ihr das mit dem Behnke 601 Epoxid mischung 100:65
Hab 9ml Harz mit 5,85ml Härter genommen.
Werd beim nachsten mal ne 0,05 waage nehmen um nach gramm zu wiegen.


----------



## paul hucho (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wobbler bauen ist besser wie Saufen, als Strafe musst du nun 2 Wobbler ohne Dekopiersäge bauen. :q:q:q




Wird erledigt.#6


----------



## Zandecht (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ berlinstar: was hast du denn für nen härter? Ich hab n 40 min Epoxid und das ist nach 4 Stunden auch noch klebrig. 
Je nachdem wie schnell dein Härter ist, kann das ganz normal sein.

Nach nem Tag müsste er aber spätestens trocken sein:q

Grüße!


----------



## Berlinerstar (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Den 650 Härter der zu dem 601 angeboten wird.
Werd mich wohl überraschen lassen müssen ob er am Montag hart ist.


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , das freut mich zu hören , ........dann wird sich jetzt da auch nix mehr dran ändern , er wird nur etwas schneller absinken .

@ Berlinerstar 

Falsches Anmischen ist mir auch schon passiert , der Köder blieb leicht klebrig , ......habe einfach noch zweimal mit "richtiger" Mische übergestrichen und gut war !

Kann allerdings auch an der Raumtemperatur , Luftfeuchtigkeit usw. liegen , auch daran , das du die Mischung nicht intensiv genug durchgerührt hast !

                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , das freut mich zu hören , ........dann wird sich jetzt da auch nix mehr dran ändern , er wird nur etwas schneller absinken .



So ganz zufrieden bin ich nicht. Nackig lief er besser, der Scharnierswimbait braucht auch etwas Anlauf.

Dieter, Meinung bitte.


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert ,...... ich denke , das das daran liegt , das jetzt mehr Gewicht bewegt werden muß(durch diese seitlichen Kreiselströmungen entlang der Flanken , die durch das erste Segment generiert werden) .

Bei größeren Ködern brauchen diese wohl auch länger um die höheren und schwereren Segmente in Bewegung zu versetzen , daher auch der längere Anlauf !

So denk' ich mir das jedenfalls ,... ein möglichst reibungsarmes Bewegungspotential der jeweiligen Scharnierverbindungen natürlich vorrausgesetzt .

Übrigens ,.... ich glaube es war in meinem letzten Swimbaitvideo bei einem der Köder dort , .......in einer kurzen Sequenz kann man die Schatten dieser Kreiselströmungen am Badewannenboden kurz sehen ,...... die entstehen ja , weil sich das Licht der Kamera an der Wasseroberfläche bricht . 

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute|wavey:
Wie macht ihr den die Mischung??
Wiegt ihr das ab, oder macht ihr das nach gefühl?


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Ich benutze Medikamenten-Becher aus'm Krankenhaus , ........die werden dort nach einmaligem Gebrauch sowieso weggeschmissen !
Als meine Frau 'mal 'ne Operation hatte , hat sie auf der ganzen Station gesammelt und ich hab' sie dann mitgenommen und ausgewaschen .

Mittlereweile habe ich aber auch schon einige Hundert davon billig auf einem Flohmarkt gefunden(100 Stk./1,50€) !

Die Dinger sind noch durchsichtig(veschiedene Farben) und haben eine Milliliter-Einteilung , damit kann ich dann ganz gut das Epoxy dosieren , ........mehr als 6 ml mische ich aber nicht an , da ich bei der kurzen Verarbeitungszeit(ca. 20 min)meines Epoxys nich mehr verstrichen kann(reicht für 6-8 Köder , je nach Größe) .

In'ner Apotheke bekommt man sowas(oder ähnlich) auch , ist aber ziemlich teuer , ........besser 'ne hübsche Krankenschwester anbaggern:k:l:q:q:q !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jirgel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> Hi Leute|wavey:
> Wie macht ihr den die Mischung??
> Wiegt ihr das ab, oder macht ihr das nach gefühl?[/QUOT]
> 
> ...


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure antworten#6#6#6. Hab grade meine Frau angebaggert:l 
Sie bringt mir nächste Woche nen paar Becher mit. Also macht ihr es nach ML, hab es bei mir auch nach ML mit kleinen spritzen gemacht 9ml Epoxid und 5.85ml Härter. Aber hatte das gefühl das die Dosierung nicht stimmt nach ml. Werd mir mal die Briefwaage von meinem Alten leihen. Und Wiegen wie viel ein Gramm Epoxid & Härter in ML sind, um das Optimale Mischungsverhäldnis zu ermitteln.


----------



## Zandecht (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ berlinstar:
ich glaub aber schon, dass sich die herstellerangaben zum mischverhältnis auf volumeneinheiten beziehen. Mach das auch immer mit Spritzen, hab im moment 50 ml spritzen, das geht wunderbar. Für kleinere Mengen sind natürlich 10-20 ml Spritzen noch besser geeignet.
Berichte bitte mal wie das mit dem wiegen klappt!

Grüße


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar , @ Zandecht 

........stimmt schon , das bei Volumen und Gewicht gewisse Unterschiede vorhanden sind , .........aber ich hatte mit diesen Mischbechern nach zwei , drei Malen den Bogen raus , ........da ich eigentlich immer nur 4,5ml oder 6ml anmische , ist die Wiederholgenauigkeit bei mir jetzt fast 100% und es geht nix mehr schief , sogar auch nicht jetzt kürzlich , als ich auch auf das "Behnke"-Epoxy umgestiegen bin !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jirgel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Volumen und Gewichtsmischungen verhältnisse stehen meißten auf der Flasche oder auf denn Datenblatt achtung Gewichtsmischungne sind anderes als Volumenmischungen.


----------



## bild (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieviel Milliliter benötigt man denn für einen 12er Jerk den ich vot kurzen gepostet habe? So ca..

MfG

Niki​


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Kommt 'drauf an , wie dick du einstreichen willst , ...und das hängt wiederum davon ab , ob du ein Köderrad benutzt oder nicht !

Ich habe keines , nehme daher auch schneller aushärtendes Epoxy und trage dünnere Schichten auf .

Mit 6ml könnte ich mindestens vier solcher Köder 1 X streichen , wahrscheinlich wohl eher fünf !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab das Behnke Epoxy. 
Köderrad wir gebaut.

@ Diemai

Du bist ja bei TU habe dieses schon öfters gesehen nur weiß du vllt. was für eine Maschine das ist?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSMf_1nLqE&NR=1

Möchte für meinen Angelclub ein paar Köder machen um dies zu vereinfachen  würde ich gerne so etwas kaufen oder bauen.


MfG 

Niki


----------



## erikhunt (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
Naja, da ihr schon von Epoxy sprecht...also stinkt das Behnke Epoxy Harz gleich wie UHU 5-min Epoxy?   |uhoh::c
|wavey:


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es richt ein wenig, aber ob es wie Uhu richt|kopfkrat keine ahnung. Es empfiehlt sich auf jeden fall eine Atemschutzmaske zu tragen gegen Organische Stoffe. Ich benutze so eine von 3M.Ist aber auch etwas teurer. Glaub 60€ hab ick bezahlt.


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> was für eine Maschine das ist?


Das ist eine Eigenbau Kopierfräse


----------



## bild (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok Kopierfräse jetzt mal angeschaut . Die ist für den Zweck nicht gut alles selber mit der Hand abfahren. Dann kommen da so Streifen drauf wo man nicht hergefahren ist. 
Sons hat keiner Infos?



MfG

Niki


----------



## Zandecht (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, hab auch wieder n bisschen was gebastelt. Der untere taucht dank bleiaugen zügig ab, der obere treibt bei stopp langsam auf.

@ bild:
so ne kopierfräse tuts doch für köderkörper, du arbeitest ja keine großartig großen 3D Strukturen aus dem Material aus, sondern nur die glatte Oberfläche.
Is der hammer was es da auf youtube zu sehen gibt, bei manchen konstruktionen wollt ich ehrlich gesagt nicht daneben stehen :q

Grüße |wavey:


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Habe mich mich nie mit so'ner Maschine beschäftigt , .......Massenfertigung ist mir zuwider , ........daher gieße ich auch nicht ,...... ist immer wieder schön , was anderes ausprobieren , das macht mir Spaß !

Wieviel Hundert Köder willst du denn bauen , damit sich die Investition und Bauzeit einer solchen Maschine lohnt |kopfkrat? 


@ west1

Hubert , .....ich habe deine Neuesten auf "YouTube" gesehen , ......kann nachvollziehen , warum du nicht ganz zufrieden bist .

Schade , das das Sinkverhalten nicht klar zu erkennen ist , .......mir scheint , das sie vielleicht etwas zu schwer(schnell sinkend) geraten sind , und daher etwas träge schwimmen ?

Der große Köder scheint auch etwas schwanzlastig zu sein ?

Kann auch sein , das die Schnurösen nur 'nen kleinen Tick zu niedrig sitzen , ....mir ist aufgefallen(vielleicht liegt's auch nur an der Perspektive) , das die Köder etwas ausladender mit'm Bauch schwingen , ........denke , das diese Bewegung sozusagen "Energie" frißt , die sonst dem reinen Schlängeln zugute gekommen wäre|kopfkrat ?

Sind nur so'n paar Gedanken............|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat !



Habe heute 'mal meine neue Konstruktion in die Tat umgesetzt , ........ist noch nicht ganz fertig , die Feinheiten fehlen noch !

War ganz schön aufwendig , die Taschen für die Verbinder mit'm "Dremel" auszufräsen , aber mit der Zeit kommt ja noch Routine in's Spiel , ist ja der Erste auf diese Art !

Die Rohrstückchen müssen noch richig abgelängt werden , werde wohl die unteren Röhren dann am äußeren Ende zusammenquetschen , dann kann der Scharnierbolzen nicht herausrutschen , ...oben wird er bei der Endmontage wieder mit einem Klebepfropf gesichert .

Die Röhren werden so eingeklebt , das sie ein wenig in die Taschen hereinragen , auf diese Weise wird die vertikale Position der Segmente gegeneinander eingestellt sowie das verikale Spiel des Gelenkes .

Konnte das nicht fotografieren , ohne das mir alles aus'nander fällt ,..... aber der seitliche Voll-Ausschlag aller Segmente reicht an die 90° , ....muß noch etwas nacharbeiten , damit dieser noch etwas größer wird(wegen späterer Lackschicht) .

Die Lücken zwischen den Segmenten müssten noch etwas größer werden(0,5mm bis 1,0 mm) , dann paßt's schon , ........besonders das zweite Segment klemmt noch ein wenig ,........ der Verbinder zum Kopf könnte in seiner Tasche noch etwas mehr herumschwenken , .......muß außen noch Material abtragen .

Werde die Verbinder aus 0,5 mm V2A Blech noch seitlich durchbohren , damit sie der Kleber später besser in ihrem Schlitz halten kann , auch durch den Quersplint werden sie sich dann bestimmt nicht mehr rühren .

Die Verbinder scheinen auch recht verwindungsfest zu sein , .......hatte da so meine Befürchtungen wegen dem dünnen Blech |kopfkrat!

                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bild (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Werde es doch so machen wie in diesem Video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKiN9XRUFeE&feature=channel 
Einfach eine Drexelbank umbauen ist nicht ganz so Teuer.

Ich verstehe es ja auch  mit dem  Unikat das es schöner ist aber ich möchte es gerne für meinen Verein machen. 

MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Viel Glück und Erfolg beim Nachbau !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok Kopierfräse jetzt mal angeschaut . Die ist für den Zweck nicht gut alles selber mit der Hand abfahren. Dann kommen da so Streifen drauf wo man nicht hergefahren ist.
> Sons hat keiner Infos?


Dann gäbe es noch das finnische Modell. 

Zandecht die sehen gut aus #6 Wie lang sind sie und was sind das für Bleiaugen?


Dieter der große ist gewollt schnell sinkend. Mit dem will ich schleppen oder vom Boot aus tiefe Kanten abfischen.
Das mit schwanzlastig ist mir auch aufgefallen, dürfte er aber eigentlich nicht sein |kopfkrat vielleicht liegts ja an der etwas tiefen Öse. Ich lass ihn erstmal so und mach nach der Schonzeit ein paar Versuche. 

Das Scharniermodell wird glaub ich durchs Scharnier gebremst. Der Stift hat eigentlich genug Spielraum ich denk die Scharnierteile schleifen aufeinander. 

Den nächsten bau ich mal mit den Flacheisen (elektro Brücken) aus Edelstahlblech oder so mal gucken was ich finde.

Bin mal gespannt wie dein neuer so läuft. Auf Popnieten wäre die Reibung des Scharnierbleches etwas weniger wie auf dem Röhrchen, denk ich mal. |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Mit der größeren Reibung zweier Scharnierhülsen gegeneinander könntest du recht haben , Hubert , .......mit Poppnieten wäre die Reibung kleiner , ..........das Teil bewegt sich schon bei der kleinsten Bewegung , wenn man den Köder in der Hand hält !


Je schwerer ein Swimbait ist , desto schwerer fängt er an zu laufen , da ja eine größere Masse in Bewegung gesetzt werden muß , ........theoretisch läuft er am Besten , wenn er neutral austariert ist , d. h. genauso schwer ist wie Wasser(auf's Körpervolumen gerechnet) .

Und es hat gar keinen Zweck , die Dinger besonders schwer auszubleien , ..........die kommen sowieso immer wieder hoch , habe ich festgestellt , ........mein Erster(der Karpfen) sinkt ca. 40cm bis 45cm pro Sekunde ,...... wenn ich ihn vom Boot aus auswerfe und auf 13 bis 15 Meter zum Grund sinken lasse , ist er auf'm letzten Viertel des Rückweges wieder kurz unter der Oberfläche !

Habe vom meinem amerikanischen Swimbait-Mentor 'mal einen Köder bekommen , der schwimmend austariert ist , der bricht mit'm Rücken so durch die Oberfläche und zieht 'ne auffällige Welle .

Kann ich für meine Gewässer allerdings garnicht gebrauchen , ...........habe mir daraufhin beschwerte Stahl-Vorfächer gebaut , ca. 1,2 bis 1,5m lang und mit je einer fixierten 15gr bis 50gr Olive vorne drauf .

Mit 'ner langen , kräftigen Rute kein Problem , damit zu werfen , ......der schwere Swimbait verheddert sich überhaupt nicht , wenn man den Wurf kurz vor'm Einschlag abbremst.

Der Swimbait läuft so immer langsam über Grund ,...... schleppen könnte man ihn so wohl auch , wenn man dann erstmal Erfahrungen mit Bootsgeschwindigkeit , Gewicht des Vorfaches und Lauflänge der Schnur gemacht hat(damit man die Lauftiefe ungefähr planen kann) .

@ Zandecht

........Was Bleiaugen sind , würde mich auch interressieren !

Schöne Arbeiten sind's geworden , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Und es hat gar keinen Zweck , die Dinger besonders schwer auszubleien , ..........die kommen sowieso immer wieder hoch , habe ich festgestellt , ........mein Erster(der Karpfen) sinkt ca. 40cm bis 45cm pro Sekunde ,...... wenn ich ihn vom Boot aus auswerfe und auf 13 bis 15 Meter zum Grund sinken lasse , ist er auf'm letzten Viertel des Rückweges wieder kurz unter der Oberfläche !


Dieter dass die Dinger schnell hochkommen hab ich auch schon bemerkt. Ist bei meinen Spinnern ähnlich, wenn ich die nach dem Wurf an gespannter Schnur (Rolle zu) auf ca. 15 m absinken lass. Das liegt aber auch am Schnurbogen deshalb lass ich sie nach ca. 2-3m Schnur einholen noch mal runter. Der Schnurbogen verkleinert sich so schneller, sie bleiben so länger in der fängigen Zone und kommen knapp über Grund am Ufer an. Hat letztes Jahr auch mit den Swimbaits so einigermaßen geklappt. Es gibt aber halt auch öfters Hänger, besonders auf den letzten Metern und ab und zu bleibt auch einer unten. #c    
Naja, ich hab ja noch andere Köder dabei und kann mir wieder neue machen. :q

An Vorschaltbleie beim Schleppen, sollte er zu schnell hochkommen, hab ich auch schon gedacht. Muss halt mal gucken wie, und wie Tief er so läuft.


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ....Spinner fische ich recht selten , schon garnicht im Tiefen .

Wenn doch , nehme ich Bleikopfspinner , am liebsten "Mörrum Spinnaren" von ABU oder auch Eigenbau-Modelle .

Habe gerade letzten Samstag in einem Hamburger Angelladen Bleiköpfe entdeckt , ....die sind von "Cormoran" und sehen genauso aus , wie die am "Mörrum" ,...... meiner Meinung nach die beste Form für'n Bleikopf , .......schön schwer und sie drehen niemals mit !

Wenn ich 'mal Zeit habe , werde ich die 'mal verarbeiten , Spinner-Bauteile hab' ich noch genug liegen ,..... Blätter aus 0,5mm V2A sind schnell gemacht , falls nix Passendes mehr dabei ist !


.........oder man baut die Swimbaits mit 'ner Schaufel , die sie dann runter drücken tut , ..........dabei ist allerdings zu beachten , das die Segment-Trennungen ggfs. nicht absolut vertikal zu liegen kommen sollten , sondern unter einem Winkel von oben hinten nach unten vorne zuliegen kommen , da die Schaufel den Köder wahrscheinlich nicht mehr absolut horizontal liegend schwimmen läßt .

Bei einer kopflastigen Schwimmlage würden bei einer absolut vertikalen Segmenttrennung die hinteren Segmente eventuell nicht mehr optimal angeströmt werden und sich dadurch schlechter bis kaum bewegen !

Na ja , ......viel Raum für Experimente eben..........|kopfkrat:q !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bild (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West1 

Danke für den Tipp das sieht ja schon ähnlich aus! 
Drehbank mit ner Fräse die per Stift zum Wobbler verbunden ist.  


MfG


Niki


----------



## Zandecht (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 und diemai:
bleiaugen sind halbierte bleischrote, die mit der zange n bisschen abgeflacht und dann angemalt werden :m
Ist eigentlich ne gute Methode nen Körper nachträglich zu beschweren wenn innen platzmangel herrscht.
Die beiden Neubauten sind so um die 10 cm lang


Grüße


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

....gute Idee , .....bin ich noch garnicht 'drauf gekommen , ...danke für den Tip !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Heimdall (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zur Swimbait-Thematik....

Hat einer von euch das Gelenkproblem mal mit nem Stahlvorfach versucht zu lösen? Also anstelle von Scharnieren und Ösen einfach von vorn bis hinten ein dünnes Vorfach durchgezogen? Wenn man den Köder in der Hälfte teilt, kann man das sicher auch gut mit dem Draht für die Ösen verbinden.

ICh selbst werde das die Tage mal testen, ist mir heute früh nur schnell eingefallen.

Kann natürlich passieren, dass das zu Steif wird. Die Haltbarkeit wird sicher auch nicht so gut sein. Aber für gewisse Gewässer mit vielen Hindernissen schnell und einfach hergestellt.


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Heimdall schrieb:


> Zur Swimbait-Thematik....
> 
> Hat einer von euch das Gelenkproblem mal mit nem Stahlvorfach versucht zu lösen? Also anstelle von Scharnieren und Ösen einfach von vorn bis hinten ein dünnes Vorfach durchgezogen? Wenn man den Köder in der Hälfte teilt, kann man das sicher auch gut mit dem Draht für die Ösen verbinden.



Dran gedacht hab ich schon öfters, nur wie lange hält das Stahlvorfach die Bewegungen aus?

Wenn du den Köder teilen willst kannst du mit etwas Mehraufwand auch gleich durchgehende Ösen ein bauen.
Hab ich schon gemacht ist auf jeden Fall haltbarer und sicherer.

Probiers aber aus mit Stahlvorfach und berichte bitte, auch wenn das Stahlvorfach mal bricht! :m


----------



## raetzrico (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Swimmbait´s baut Ihr.
Werde ich demnächst auch mal probieren vielleicht so 3 teilig + Schwanzflosse.Mal sehen.
@ diemai
Ich denke bei Conrad wirst keine Klemmbrettbrücken bekommen.
Ich habe in der Firma einen Fundus wohlgemerkt aus Messing oder vernickeltem Kupfer.Wenn das vom Material ok wäre welche ca. Abmaße wären denn interessant.
Vieleicht kann ich Dir ja welche zukommen lassen.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Ich denke bei Conrad wirst keine Klemmbrettbrücken bekommen.



Hab die Tage das Internet durchsucht und nichts gefunden.
Gestern im Baumarkt hab ich Messingflacheisen 7 mal 2mm gefunden und mal so ein Teil gebaut.

Leider bemerkte ich erst nachdem ich die Flacheisen im ersten Teil eingebaut hatte dass Eichenholz für den Zweck nicht zu gebrauchen ist. #d Na ja hab das Teil halt zu ende gebaut und hab jetzt einen saumäßig schnell sinkenden Swimbait. :q
Bin gespannt wie er läuft.

Den nächsten werde ich etwas größer und aus Abachi bauen.


----------



## paul hucho (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na ja hab das Teil halt zu ende gebaut und hab jetzt einen saumäßig schnell sinkenden Swimbait. :q
Bin gespannt wie er läuft.





Die Dicken stehen ja meißtens ganz unten.:q:q:q:q


----------



## bafoangler (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na ihr wart ja alle wieder fleißig 
Respekt!:m

Heute kam Post von Behnke, 601er Epoxy und 500g 5-min-Epoxy...
Wenn in 2 Wochen die Klausuren um sind und die Semesterferien beginnen wird wieder verstärkt gebastelt 

Konnts mir aber ned verkneifen heut mal das Epoxy zu testen.
Ich muss sagen, kein Vergleich zu dem bisher verwendeten Epoxy/Schrott....
1. zäher
2. tropft kaum (siehe 1.)
3. KEINE BLÄSCHEN!!

Jetzt mal abwarten wann es fest ist, beim anderen musste das Karussell 12-14 std laufen damit alles an seinem Platz bleibt...
Beim Anrühren dacht ich erst naja, aber nach dem Einpinseln muss ich sagen erste Sahne!
Die Oberfläche ist unendlich viel besser als bei dem anderen Epoxy. Was ich jetzt allerdings damit machen soll weiß ich auch ned... 1,5kg umsonst hier rumstehen, die 25€ hätt ich mal lieber gespart :-(
Jedenfalls ist das Bastelfieber wieder aufgeblüht, und daheim auf der Werkbank liegen ja auch noch 26 fertig geschliffene Rohlinge die auf Ösen und Blei warten....:vik:


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Heimdall

Über so'ne Stahlvorfach-Verbindung wurde 'n paar Seiten vorher schon sinniert:q#c !

@ raetzrico

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot:m , ........aber wenn ich nix finde , kann ich mir dererlei Verbinder leicht aus Blech selbst herstellen ,...... denke auch an welche aus Draht , ........na ja , ..alles 'mal ausprobieren , .....aber so wenig Zeit !

@ west1

..........jajaja , ......das liebe Gewicht , Hubert , .......mußte ich ja mit meinen Eigenbau-Scharnieren auch schon 'mal feststellen !

Aber mit Abachi müßte es klappen#6 !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von Swimbaits hab ich erst mal genug. :q

Hab mir heute morgen einen Satz Schablonen nach einen Wobbler den mir vor 2 Jahren ein französischer Kollege geschenkt hat, gebaut. Gerade eben hab ich den ersten Nachbau im Gartenteich getestet und muss sagen er läuft ganz gut.

Im Moment noch Nackt, aus Hartschaum gebaut, Länge mit Ösen 11cm.







und hier die Schablonen.


----------



## paul hucho (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht gut aus.#6​


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mir grade einen recht großen Vorrat an Klebeaugen zugelegt. Leider sind die für meine Zwecke viel zu groß mit 5-7mm Durchmesser. Ich bräuchte welche von 3-4mm. Nun meine Frage: Wer würde gerne mit mir tauschen. Meine Farben sind neon-Grün, Gold, rot, Silber.


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich habe mir grade einen recht großen Vorrat an Klebeaugen zugelegt. Leider sind die für meine Zwecke viel zu groß mit 5-7mm Durchmesser. Ich bräuchte welche von 3-4mm. Nun meine Frage: Wer würde gerne mit mir tauschen. Meine Farben sind neon-Grün, Gold, rot, Silber.



Hab leider keine zum tauschen, höchsten 10mm Augen.:q

Was würden je 20 von jeder Farbe und Größe kosten?
Stell doch mal Bilder rein.


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo, kann ich ja mal machen


----------



## Bondex (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hier ist das Foto |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wer würde gerne mit mir tauschen.



Hey,

sorry Bondex, habe leider keinen Bedarf an Klebeaugen. Ich verwende auch gar keine. Entweder male ich sie auf (bzw. tupfe was) oder Klebe welche auf, die ich mit dem PC ausderuckt habe. Die hat mir mal so ein kompetenter Wobblerbauprofi geschickt. Aber der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein...:q


----------



## bild (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ehm das mit dem Hartschaum verwirrt mich jetzt hast du den daraus gegossen oder gibt es das wie Holz? Wenn es das zweite ist wie ist die konsestenz eher wie Balsa oder härter?

MfG


Niki


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Bondex und auch alle anderen Bastler,
ich hätte asymmetrische 3D-Augen in 12,5mm mit schwarzer Pupille und gelben oder rotem Hintergrund abzugeben oder zu tauschen. Ach ja, falsche Größe. Falls doch Interesse besteht PN.
MfG Nordmann von KoederDesign


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi Bondex und auch alle anderen Bastler,
> ich hätte asymmetrische 3D-Augen in 12,5mm mit ...



Kein Bedarf weder die 12,5mm noch die kleineren von Bondex. #c 

Niki, auf den ersten Seiten hier hab ich schon mal was über den Hartschaum geschrieben. 
Der Wobbler ist nicht gegossen und das Material ist härter als Balsa. Das gute an dem Zeugs ist, du kannst den Köder mit offenem Schlitz im Bauch und ohne Schutzanstrich ausbleien.


----------



## weberei (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

leider kein Bedarf an Klebeaugen, ich bastle mir diese selber...

Sorry, aber viel Glück bei der Suche nach Käufern / Tauschpartnern 


|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar kann man die auch selber basteln, habe ich ja Jahrelang gemacht. Allerdings gehts mit fertigen Klebeaugen noch schneller und das Ergebnis ist immer sehr sauber


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
Habe heute den Aalwobbler noch mal mit einer Epoxid Haut überzogen, und zwei andere Wobbler Morgen gibt es dann die neuen Fotos. Bin mal gespannt wie die dinger laufen.


----------



## don rhabano (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was neues von mir....Photofinish!!!

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/4192/dscn5944.jpg


http://img24.*ih.us/img24/8527/dscn5943u.jpg


http://img514.*ih.us/img514/3690/44580393.jpg

Greetz

Konrad


----------



## weberei (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klasse, sehr schön!

Ich bin derzeit dabei, meine ersten "richtigen" Wobbler zu bauen. Aus Holz, vorher bisher nur aus Alufolie... Gerade habe ich die Drahtachsen und Schaufeln eingeklebt, mal sehen wie die Endergebnisse werden.

Grüße

weberei  |wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schönes teil konrad!

weberei: anleitung haste ja genug, wünsch dir viel erfolg!

Grüße


----------



## weberei (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ zandecht:

jo, die sollten schon gut werden 

Ich habe den Wobbler von jbaitz.de (Schablonen > Flachläufer). Dort ist auf dem Bild eigentlich schon alles erklärt, aber unter Tutorials steht noch mehr über den Wobbler, von daher sehe ich dem ganzen gelassen entgegen :m

Muss mich beeilen, Dienstag morgen fahre ich nämlich für ne Woche in den Skiurlaub (Förderprogramm für gute Schüler |uhoh::q):vik: Und danach muss ich den verpassten Unterricht nacharbeiten  Also bis Montag noch Zeit, danach erstmal Pause mit basteln :c
Naja ich schaffe das schon.


|wavey:


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

........absolut professioneller Look , genial !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano
yo sieht net übel aus. Wie lang ist der? Auf Klopapier gedruckt? Hast Du die Vorlage selber gezeichnet?


----------



## wallerseimen (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe auch mal wieder zwei Stück fertig bekommen, der dritte ist gerade in Arbeit ;-). 
Beide sind 9 cm lang und schwimmend, wobei die Bondex-Elritze recht dünn ist und der von meiner Tochter verzierte relativ dick.
Beide laufen schön und sollten fängig sein.

@ don rhabano,

tolles Teil. Die Vorlage für das Dekor ist wohl ein realer Fisch, oder?


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut! #6

Heiko der von deiner Tochter verzierte sieht gut aus! #6

Ich bastel grad an dem rum.


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wallerseimen

Deine Tochter hat Talent , ....sieht sehr gut aus#6#6 !

Vor ca. 17 Jahren hatte meine Tochter auch 'mal 'n paar meiner Eigenbau-Blinker bemalt , auf einen davon hatte ich damals 3 Hechte innerhalb knapp 30 min :vik:!

@ west1

Schöner Hecht-Rohling , Hubert ,......hast du die Augen aus'm vollen Material geschnitzt oder ein Rundholz quer eingesetzt ?

Habe meinen letzten Swimbait-Rohbau jetzt soweit fertig , hier ist der seitliche Ausschlag aller Segmente zu sehen , knapp über 90° , wird nach'm Bemalen wohl weniger , hätte die Lücken wohl etwas größer machen sollen , ......na ja , ....'mal sehen !

Durch den Klebepfropf der Scharnierbolzen-Bohrungen kann man auch sehen , das die eingeklebten Messingröhrchen an den Enden plattgedrückt sind ,..... kommt durch's Abkneifen mit'm Seitenschneider , ..........so ist der Scharnierbolzen gegen Rausrutschen nach unten gut gesichert !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## don rhabano (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Ist 8cm lang und die "Haut" ist auf stinknormales Druckerpapier gedruckt!
Grüße

Konrad


----------



## bild (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie hasse denn die "Haut" mit normalen Papier ohne Falten dran bekommen?

West 1 geiler Köder echt super Hechtimitat.

Wurden echt wieder klasse köder gebaut!

Könnt ihr mir einen Airbrush Tipp für den Köder geben ?

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> West 1 geiler Köder echt super Hechtimitat.


 
Danke Niki



> Könnt ihr mir einen Airbrush Tipp für den Köder geben ?



Guckst du hier: Vorlagen genug!



> Schöner Hecht-Rohling , Hubert ,......hast du die Augen aus'm vollen Material geschnitzt oder ein Rundholz quer eingesetzt ?



Dieter die Augen sind geschnitzt, |kopfkrat Dremelverschnitt sei Dank! :q


----------



## don rhabano (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Wie hasse denn die "Haut" mit normalen Papier ohne Falten dran bekommen?


 
Pures Können :vik:...

Nö Bastelkleber aufs unbehandelte Holz und von der Mitte zu den Rändern mit nem Metallstab und nem Pinselstab rangepappt. Ist keine Hexerei.Zumindest die Flanken :q


----------



## stefano89 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West oder Diemai: vllt könnt ihr mir helfen oder vielleicht mal nen Admin drauf anhauen. Ich hab mich vor ein paar Wochen bei Tackleunderground angemeldet. Wenn ich aber einlogge, steht da, dass der log in erfolgreich war, ich kann aber keine Antworten oder neue Threads erstellen.
Wenn ich das versuche steht da [#103133] You do not have permission to reply to this topic.
Hab jetzt schon 2 Emails an die Admins geschickt, hab aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten. Wollen die da keine weiteren deutschen Member haben? 
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir weiterhelft. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Berlinerstar (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 
Hier die versprochenden Bilder


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Steffen, ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, bin dort nicht angemeldet. #c


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Wie is'n dein Webname dort ?

Daran , das die keine weiteren Deutschen oder anderweitige Nationalitäten haben wollen , liegt das mit riesengroßer Sicherheit nicht , das kann ich dir versichern , ...... in irgend 'ner Einführung steht da irgendwas von , "....the most talented luremakers from around the world" oder so ! 

Und in der Tat ,..... es sind dort außer wenigen Deutschen einige Schweden , Finnen , Holländer , Australier , Engländer , Schotten , Franzosen , Belgier , Rumänen , Kanadier , Malayen , Indonesier , Japaner , Russen und bestimmt noch einige Leute aus anderen Nationen Mitglieder , warum sollten die ausgerechnet keine Deutschen wollen ?

Ich denke , das es sich um ein technisches Problem handelt , vom Admin und Eigentümer(Jerry Goodwin) dort habe ich auch lange nichts mehr gehört auf der Seite .

Außerdem ist es eine Paysite ,...... um alle Möglichkeiten zu nutzen , muß man ein Abo kaufen , kostet bei 30 $ pro Jahr !

Glaube aber nicht , das es damit zusammenhängt , es ist seit einigen Monaten nur das totale Durcheinander , da die komplette Seite umgestellt wurde ,....... früher fand' ich sie übersichtlicher , sie ist auch langsamer geworden und alle Features sind anscheinend noch nicht bereit , ........denke , das Jerry ständig daran arbeitet .

@ west1 

Danke für die Augen-Info , Hubert !

@ Berlinerstar

Schade , das die Bilder so unscharf geworden sind , ..........diese Brustflossen da vorne am Aal interressieren mich  ! 

Haben die einen Zweck das Schwimverhalten betreffend ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lohnt sich denn so ein Abo? Besitzt du eins? Man sollte aber doch auch ohne Abo Antworten erstellen können. Dachte es wär ein normales Forum wie das hier, find ich schade.


----------



## Berlinerstar (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erstmal an alle Schöne sachen habt ihr wieder gebaut, hab ick vorhin im eifer des Gefechts vergessen.

@ Diemai
Ja er ist mit glaub ick etwas zu schwer geraten, und deshalb hab ich ihm Flossen in auftauch richtung gegeben. War nur nen versuch, aber durch die Tauchschauf und die Flossen find ick das er noch besser Wobbelt.
Muss aber erst mal neue Batterien für meine Camera besorgen sind schon wieder schwach. Sonst hätt ich noch nen Video gemacht.


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89

Ich besitze eines , .......man kann das an den jeweiligen Avatars sehen , da steht dann "TU Club Member" , ......bei Anderen steht nur "Member" .


Aber daran liegt das mit Sicherheit nicht , das muß 'nen anderen Grund haben , das du nicht posten kannst , kann ich so auch nicht sagen , müsste dort 'mal 'nen Thread aufmachen und nachfragen oder noch 'ne Email an Admin schicken(dazu brauch' ich deinen Webnamen , kannst ja per PN schicken ???) .

@ Berlinerstar

Sehr interessante Konstruktion , .......n'Video wär' echt nich' schlecht ,...is' ja 'mal was ganz Anderes !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke für die Augen-Info , Hubert !



|kopfkrat:q

Dieter die Augen hab ich mit dem großen Dremel- Schleifband gemacht. Wenn man das Schleifband nach vorne schiebt so dass es etwa 2-3mm übersteht kann man in weicherem Holz oder Hartschaum eine Kreisrunde Rille raus fräsen. Außerhalb der Rille hab ich dann das Material zum Teil weg geschnitzt und mit selbigem Dremelaufsatz weggeschliffen. Inzwischen hab ich die Augenerhöhung noch mit so einem halbrunden Schleifer etwas ausgehöhlt und Augen eingesetzt. :m:q


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr clever , Hubert , ........wäre ich nicht 'drauf gekommen , ........na ja , ich halte meine Köder ja auch eher einfach , ........jedenfalls bis jetzt#c !

Danke für den Tip:m !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Könnt ihr mir einen Airbrush Tipp für den Köder geben ?

MfG

@Bild
also ich würde den gar nicht mehr anmalen sondern lieber einen neuen bauen denn ich schätze der wird nicht richtig laufen weil die Öse ist zu hoch angeordnet nach meiner Auffassung. Und wenn kann ich jedem immer nur raten erst den Köder zu designen und danach Schaufeln und Drillinge anzubauen.


----------



## weberei (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@berlinerstar:

klasse Wobbler! Mich würde auch mal ein Video interessieren 

@all:

Wobbler sind fast fertig, muss nurnoch Epoxy drauf #6

weberei  |wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin....
wen es noch interresiert ...ich hab in einem bei mir recht lokalen Forum ein sehr ausführliches Tutorial zum Photofinish geschrieben.


----------



## bild (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex 

Schade mhm in der Badewanne lief er halbwegs ok.
Habe ihn trozdem angemalt da ich übung brauche.War das zweite mal mit der Airbrush und das erste mal auf Alu.


Wie macht ihr das? Auf dem Aluklebeband verläuft mir manchmal die Farbe. 

@ don rhabano

Echt Super Tuturial hast du da gemacht!!!!!!!!!
Werde das bald auch mal probieren. 
Kann man den Rücken des Köders auch mit Airbrush schwarz/braun machen?
Oder sieht das nicht aus?


MfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar geht das....hab zwar kein Aribrushgerät ,aber ich sehe da überhaupt kein Problem !
Darfst halt nur nicht die ganze Flanke mit einsprühen :q


----------



## kraftian (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wende dich doch mal an Adl3r4ug3 (das ist der Threat-Ersteller). Vielleicht kann man, wenn du das möchtest, dein Tutorial in den Eingangsthreat übernehmen.
Ich denke, in ein paar Tagen wird dein klasse Tutorial untergegangen sein und man wird danach suchen müssen...





don rhabano schrieb:


> Moin....
> wen es noch interresiert ...ich hab in einem bei mir recht lokalen Forum ein sehr ausführliches Tutorial zum Photofinish geschrieben.


----------



## weberei (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don:

super ausführlicher und gut zu verstehender Bericht. Das Ergebnis ist natürlich auch spitze! Wie unter den Bericht geschrieben wurde: Ich glaube, man würde erst bei genauem Betrachten feststellen, dass der selbstgemacht ist und nicht gekauft wurde!

|wavey:


----------



## Berlinerstar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier ist das neue Video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k07wfPY7_UE

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Berlinerstar schrieb:


> So hier ist das neue Video.



Läuft ganz gut! #6  muss dann nur noch wärmer werden und die Welse können kommen! :m


----------



## Berlinerstar (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja und die Raubfisch schonzeit muss zu ende gehen.
Hab die Nacht schon geträumt das ich mit dem  Wobbler nen dicken Hecht raus hole:q


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Sehr geiles Tutorial , ...echt #6#6#6! 

Ich persönlich würde es aber vorziehen , den Balsarohling vorm Aufbringen des Druckes zusätzlich zu imprägnieren !

@ bild

Habe auch 'mal Wobs mit Alu-Klebeband beklebt , ........darauf dann erstmal 'ne Schicht Epoxy , dann hält die Farbe auch , ........war'n Tip vom "TackleUnderground" !

@ Berlinerstar

Schade , das Video finde ich nicht sehr aufschlußreich , .......die Wanne ist einfach zu klein für das Riesen-Teil(dieses Problem ist mir nicht unbekannt#c) .

Außerdem sieht es für mich so aus , als wenn der Köder eher durch die hin,-und her schwingende Rutenspitze und die kurze Leine bewegt wird , als durch seine eigene Dynamik .   

Man müßte ihn echt 'mal an'ner Kaimauer langziehen oder mit'm Boot schleppen , ...dann sähe man mehr !

Na ja , ...trotzdem , ....nichts für ungut und danke für die Mühe mit'm Video !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab jetzt meinen Hechswimbait auch endlich fertig gezimmert.|smash:

Eigentlich sollte es ein Schaufelloser Swimbait werden aber beim Testlauf im Teich wollte er leider nicht so recht laufen.
Naja jetzt hat er halt ne Schaufel, ist sinkend, 28cm lang und 110g. schwer.

Der Grashecht


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , dein Tempo verblüfft mich immer wieder !

Wie hast du den denn überhaupt so akkurat getrennt , ....du hattest doch den vor'n paar Tagen noch "im Stück", aber schon fertig geformt , gepostet ????

Ich mache meine Trennschnitte immer schon am rohen Brett , so wird alles schön winklig , ........nicht ganz durch natürlich , damit der Körper zum Formen noch ganz bleibt , ........die verbliebenen dünnen Stege in der Mitte des Körpers trenne ich erst durch , wenn die Außenkonturen des Köders komplett feingeschliffen sind .


Hast du den Lauf zuerst mit oder ohne die Flossen getestet ?

Kann mir vorstellen , das sich zu viele/zu große Flossen auch negativ auswirken , ......habe da aber keine Erfahrungen !

Auf jeden Fall sieht deine neueste Kreation aber verdammt gut aus , ....sehr schöne Arbeit #6#6#6!


                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , dein Tempo verblüfft mich immer wieder !


 Ich bin *fast* bei allem so schnell! :q



> Wie hast du den denn überhaupt so akkurat getrennt , ....du hattest doch den vor'n paar Tagen noch "im Stück", aber schon fertig geformt , gepostet ????


 Hast du etwa schon die anderen Bilder gesehen? |kopfkrat
 Mit der Eisensäge halt.:q Bauzeit waren so ca. 8 Stunden innerhalb von drei Tagen.



> Ich mache meine Trennschnitte immer schon am rohen Brett , so wird alles schön winklig , ........nicht ganz durch natürlich , damit der Körper zum Formen noch ganz bleibt , ........die verbliebenen dünnen Stege in der Mitte des Körpers trenne ich erst durch , wenn die Außenkonturen des Köders komplett feingeschliffen sind .


Ist doppelte Arbeit, Dieter, aber das hatten wir ja schon mal. less accurate :m



> Hast du den Lauf zuerst mit oder ohne die Flossen getestet ?
> 
> Kann mir vorstellen , das sich zu viele/zu große Flossen auch negativ auswirken , ......habe da aber keine Erfahrungen !


Getestet hab ich in nach dem verdrahten. Jetzt muss das Epox noch durchtrocknen, morgen Nachmittag darf er dann wieder ins Wasser. Sollte er jetzt mit den Flossen nicht mehr so gut laufen bekommt er halt ne größere Schaufel. #c



> Auf jeden Fall sieht deine neueste Kreation aber verdammt gut aus , ....sehr schöne Arbeit #6#6#6!


 
 Danke Dieter :m


----------



## weberei (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1:

krass, der sieht hammer aus!!!  #6#6#6

Und das ganze in der Zeit - einmalig!


----------



## Zandecht (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich glaube ich hätte solange schon für das video gebraucht :q

Sieht super aus!


----------



## Torsten (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nicht schlecht herr specht.........Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bondex (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild
na dann ist´s ja umsobesser wenn ich mich in der HInsicht getäuscht habe.
Wenn Deine Farbe beim Brushen verläuft liegt es vielleicht an der Farbe und daran wie stark Du sie verdünnt hast. Der Druck darf natürlich nicht zu hoch sein und der Abstand sollte ausreichend sein. Wenn alles nicht hilft kannst Du den Körper mit Klarlack annebeln und trocknen lassen. Dabei darf die Schicht aber nur ganz dünn sein und nicht verlaufen. So entsteht eine rauhe Oberfläche, die gut Farbe annimmt

@west
Schöner Pike, trotz etwas greller Bemalung


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.....na , dann wollen wir 'mal für den neuen Test das Beste hoffen#6 !

Das mit der Genauigkeit beim Arbeiten ist bei mir wohl 'ne Berufskrankheit ,...... wir arbeiten schließlich bis auf wenige Tausendstel Millimeter Toleranz , und bei vielen Werkstücken muß man auch planvoll vorgehen , damit nachher alles zueinander stimmt #c:m! 

Sehr schönes Video übrigens , ......hoffe , das Ich auch bald 'mal dazu komme , wieder eines zu machen ,...... habe aber erst die Grundierung auf'ner Handvoll Köder(keine Swimbaits) 'drauf , .....und da ich nich' Hubert heiße , dauert's halt noch etwas:q:q:q:m:m !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!:m:m

Na ja Dieter, auf tausendstel Millimeter kommts bei meinen Beruf nicht drauf an, bei manchen Arbeiten aber auf einen Millimeter schon. :m


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schönen Hecht haste da gemacht#6#6

@ Diemai 
Musst dich noch bis ende April gedulden, eh ich ein Video am Wasser machen kann.


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Geht mir auch so ,...... es taut hier zwar leicht , aber von Frühling ist noch nix zu sehen !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja hier bei uns ist am Tage Tauwetter und in der Nacht Friert es wieder.
Aber auch die Schonzeit ist erst am 30.04 zuende.
Kann es kaum noch erwarten.|wavey:


----------



## weberei (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

da ich ja am Dienstag für 6 Tage weg bin, habe ich mich bei den Wobblern beeilt.

Ich bin äußerst zufrieden mit den (optischen) Ergebnissen (Lauf noch nicht getestet).

Um Fragen vorzubeugen: die "Lackierung" ist aus Servietten. Einfach alle unnötigen Schichten abmachen, dass nurnoch die oberste Schicht, die das Muster trägt, übrig bleibt. Dieser Teil wird dann zu kleinen Fetzen zerissen. Anschließend mit Kleister auf den Köder aufkleben und trocknen lassen. Dann alles wie gewohnt 

Ging alles recht flott und war sehr einfach  Nur die Drahtachse biegen macht mir noch Probleme (die Öse für den Bauchdrilling mache ich entweder zu kurz oder zu lang, dann muss ich die Achse immer wieder umbauen...).

So hier die Bilder (beim ersten ist auf den Text der Zeitung zu achten  - *FC BAYERN* :vik:


----------



## Zandecht (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schön!:m
von den Problemen mit den Bauchösen sieht man nichts, find eher dass bei den ersten beiden die Schwanzöse n bisschen kürzer sein könnte; ansonsten echt gutes Ergebnis! Muss ich auch mal probieren die Serviettentechnik, vielleicht find ich ja irgendwo mal Servietten mit Fischmuster :q

Hoffe du kannst mit dem Laufergebnis dann ganauso zufrieden sein!

Grüße


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Sehr schöne Köder , ....mit den Zeitungsschnipseln , das ist ja echt 'mal 'was Anderes .

Viel Spaß beim Skifahren , .........und denk' dran , ........mit'm Gipsarm kann man schlecht Wobbler schnitzen:q:m !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weber, ja die sehen gut aus! #6

Mit Serviettentechnik kann man so einiges machen, Barsche und so.
Auch die Druckvorlagen von Bondex auf Servietten ausgedruckt lassen sich gut aufkleben. Guck mal im Bastelgeschäft da gibts speziellen Kleber dafür, auch mit Glitter darin.


----------



## weberei (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure positive Rückmeldung!

@ zandecht:

beim letzten zB. ist die Bauchöse zu klein, finde ich. Die musste ich erst mühsam vom Epoxy befreien, die war komplett darin versunken.
Die Schwanzöse kann teilweise wirklich kürzer, danke für den Hinweis!

@diemai:

ja, die Zeitung ist echt mal was anderes. Sieht zwar nicht super toll aus, aber mir kam spontan die Idee, da wollte ich das mal ausprobieren. Schließlich stellt weiß mit schwarzen Punkten ja einen verpilzten Fisch dar, möglicherweise fallen die Fische auch auf diese Weise des verpilzten Fisches rein.

Ich werde auf mich aufpassen  nen gebrochenen Arm oder so könnte ich abgesehen davon eh nicht gebrauchen, cih spiele Handball und bin zur Zeit dabei, meine Führerschein Praxisstunden zu machen - mit gebrochenen Knochen absolut unmöglich #d Aber warten wir mal ab, ich bin eingentlich eher vorsichtig was sowas angeht, und war auch noch nie verletzt also toi, toi, toi hoffen wir dass es so bleibt...

@west1:

Ich hatte zuerst vor, die Vorlagen von Bondex zu verwenden, war schon am drucken, da zieht der Drucker das Papier ein und gibt es nicht wieder raus sondern knittert es und faltet es zusammen, sodass es nichtmehr rauskommt  Dabei hatte ich das Klopapier (worauf das Design gedruckt werden sollte) sorgfältig auf ein Baltt Papier geklebt. Trotzdem kam der Drucker nicht damit klar. Auch Pauschpapier / Brotpapier hat er auf die Weise unbrauchbar gemacht :c Also muss ich notgedrungen bei dieser Art des Designs bleiben oder eben pinseln.

schönen Abend
|wavey:


----------



## stefano89 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe, ja, so ging es mir auch. Der Drucker ging aus, und nichtmehr an. Hatte schon gedacht ich hätte den Drucker wegen eines Wobblers geschrottet, Gott sei Dank musste ich ihn nur vom Strom trennen, ein wenig warten und ihn dann wieder anschließen...so sagte man es mir im Elektroladen : )
Ich hab auch keine Idee, wie ich das sonst machen soll. Habe es mit dickem Küchenrollenpapier versucht, mit Klopapier auf einem Blatt und mit Klopapier zwischen 2 Blättern, wobei ich in das obere ein Kästchen geschnitten habe, wo der Druck stattfinden sollte. Und jeder einzelne Versuch wurde durch Papierstau quittiert. 
Einer ne Idee?
Mein Drucker is n Tintenstrahldrucker von HP, Bezeichnung fällt mir grad nicht ein. Gruß Steffen


----------



## Zandecht (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab bissher immer auf blumenseide gedruckt und das einfach an der rändern mit tesa auf normales papier geklebt. Hatte damit noch keine Probleme

Grüße


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab hier noch nen ganz alten Drucker rumstehn. Werd mal sehn ob ich für den noch Patronen hab, denn bei dem machts eh nix aus, wenn ich ihn dafür schrotte. Is bestimmt schon 10 Jahre alt.


----------



## bild (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So der Wobbler ist nun lackiert das mit dem Klarlack oder Epoxy ist schon nen guter Tipp. Ich verwende nur Createx und Schminke Farben in meiner 0,3mm Airbrush. Hoffe die Lackierung gefällt euch fürs erste mal auf Alu. Bitte Tipps geben!

MfG

Niki


----------



## Naghul (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

respekt, habt ja mal wieder ordentlich vorgelegt #6 sehr schöne teile dabei.

der swimbait ist nun endlich fertig geworden und nach 10000 flüchen und doppelt so vielen ausrastern habe ich ihn fertig bekommen. NIE WIEDER |uhoh:


----------



## weberei (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:

sehr gut gelungen, ist das dein erster Airbrush Köder? Klasse Wobbler!

@ Naghul:


|bigeyes einfach ohne Worte


----------



## paul hucho (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

ja,ohne Worte.|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wenn der so läuft wie er aussieht kannst Du den vermarkten.Ist kein Witz.|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## bild (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 

|bigeyes Geiles Teil

Kann es sein das dei Flossen bei ner Hechtatacke abrechen?



Also ist mein 2. Airbrush aber das erste mal auf Alu.

MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Naghul, der gefällt. Wie haste denn die Knochenplatten modelliert? einfach reusgeschnitzt? Oder sind die irgendwie nachträglich wie die Flossen eingeklebt? Aus was sind die Flossen?
Der is echt Serienreif...wenn er denn läuft. Aber da mach ich mir weniger Gedanken drum.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## paul hucho (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Kann es sein das dei Flossen bei ner Hechtatacke abrechen?






Das würde das Anglerherz erfreuhen und das Bastlerherz  beleidigten.


----------



## Naghul (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also die flossen brechen nicht ab, die sind aus pc und aus 1mm material. sind eher flexibel.
die verknöcherungen habe ich mit heissklebepistole modeliert und dann mit epoxy versiegelt. 

und nein der läuft nicht. die körperform war nicht ideal und habs nicht hinbekommen den zum laufen zu bekommen. egal wo ich das blei hingemacht habe, der wollte nicht. kommt selten vor aber kommt halt vor. ist halt für die vitriene :q

der nächste ist in arbeit und der scheint ein guter zu werden


----------



## Berlinerstar (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Swimbait von dir Nagul, selten so was Geiles gesehnFünf Sterne Deluxe+++#6#6#6


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Stör!#6#6#6



Naghul schrieb:


> und nein der läuft nicht. die körperform war nicht ideal und habs nicht hinbekommen den zum laufen zu bekommen.



Hast dus auch mit ner Schaufel versucht?

Mein Hecht will mit den Flossen auch nicht mehr so recht laufen.
Hab heute  mal größere Schaufeln ausprobiert, die ich provisorisch  an der vorhandenen befestigt hab. Der lauf hat sich mit ner größeren verbessert. Morgen probier ich noch ne andere aus danach kommt dann die Schaufel OP.


@ Bild
Ist ein schöner gebrushter Wobbler, Niki! #6#6#6


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, ich hab auch mal wieder was. weils im keller zum schnitzen noch zu kalt ist hab ich ein paar alte zerbissene, aufgeplatzte, missglückte neu bemalt. und was debei gelernt: EPOXY bringt CD-Schreiber zum Zerlaufen :c 

was taugt da besser? tusche? edding?


----------



## weberei (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl:

auch an dich: sehr gelungene (neue) designs!

Was helfen könnte: eine Schicht Klarlack über den Köder, nachdem du draufgeschrieben hast und dann erst epoxy. Oder (wenn du den Köder signieren oder andere Infos auf ihm vermerken willst) kannst du ganz zum Schluss, wenn die Epoxyschichten fest sind, mit nem Edeing drauf schreiben...

Ich bin dann jetzt mal weg, bis dann, bastelt schön fleißig weiter!


|wavey:


----------



## wallerseimen (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich tolle Teile sind da wieder gebaut worden, respekt.



weberei schrieb:


> @west1:
> 
> Ich hatte zuerst vor, die Vorlagen von Bondex zu verwenden, war schon am drucken, da zieht der Drucker das Papier ein und gibt es nicht wieder raus sondern knittert es und faltet es zusammen, sodass es nichtmehr rauskommt  Dabei hatte ich das Klopapier (worauf das Design gedruckt werden sollte) sorgfältig auf ein Baltt Papier geklebt. Trotzdem kam der Drucker nicht damit klar. Auch Pauschpapier / Brotpapier hat er auf die Weise unbrauchbar gemacht :c Also muss ich notgedrungen bei dieser Art des Designs bleiben oder eben pinseln.
> 
> ...





stefano89 schrieb:


> Hehe, ja, so ging es mir auch. Der Drucker ging aus, und nichtmehr an. Hatte schon gedacht ich hätte den Drucker wegen eines Wobblers geschrottet, Gott sei Dank musste ich ihn nur vom Strom trennen, ein wenig warten und ihn dann wieder anschließen...so sagte man es mir im Elektroladen : )
> Ich hab auch keine Idee, wie ich das sonst machen soll. Habe es mit dickem Küchenrollenpapier versucht, mit Klopapier auf einem Blatt und mit Klopapier zwischen 2 Blättern, wobei ich in das obere ein Kästchen geschnitten habe, wo der Druck stattfinden sollte. Und jeder einzelne Versuch wurde durch Papierstau quittiert.
> Einer ne Idee?
> Mein Drucker is n Tintenstrahldrucker von HP, Bezeichnung fällt mir grad nicht ein. Gruß Steffen



Ich glaube hierzu mittlerweile den Bogen raus zu haben.
Nachdem ich die Serviette auf das Normalpapier geklebt habe, nehm ich Tesafilm und verstärke damit die Seite des Papiers, das als erstes in den Drucker gezogen wird.
Ich klebe den Streifen also über die Kante des Papiers.
Dadurch wird vermieden, dass die raue Serviette in den Rollen verhäddert.
So klappts mit meinem HP mittlerweile tadellos.
Ich hab mal eben schnell versucht, das bildlich festzuhalten.

Noch ein Tipp:
Nach dem Bedrucken ziehe ich die erste Lage abund  trenne sie am Tesafilm vorsichtig ab.
Anschließend lasse ich das ganze nochmal durch den Drucker, das ist wesentlich ökonomischer. Das Aufkleben ist ja schon aufwändig.


----------



## Bondex (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nagul
Sieht ja witzig aus, auch wenn ich denke daß Störe vielleicht nicht als Köder geeignet sind, aber da er ohnehin nicht läuft...ansonsten vielleicht echt mal eine Schaufel einkleben oder als nächstes einen Aal bauen, da könnte man vielleicht einfach einen alten Gürtel mit Drillingen bestücken


----------



## stefano89 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun, ich denke das ist das Problem, was ein paar Seiten vorher beschrieben wurde. So sollte man das erste Teil nicht kleiner als die Nachfolgenden Teile machen.
Beim Störbait, mit der Schwimm-Stör-ung ist das letzte Teil ja am längsten, also wirkt es wie ein Ruder stabilisierend. Könntest das letzte Teil ja nochmal halbieren, aber ich glaub da ist Neubauen weniger aufwändig.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Zandecht (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul: top teil; einfach schön anzuschaun!

@mordskerl: wenn ich irgend ne art von stift fürs design verwende pinsel ich vorm Epoxid immer kurz mit klarem Nagellack drüber; das trocknet schnell und schützt vorm Verlaufen #6

Grüße


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Beim Störbait, mit der Schwimm-Stör-ung ist das letzte Teil ja am längsten, also wirkt es wie ein Ruder stabilisierend.



Glaub nicht das es am letzten teil liegt dass er nicht läuft.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Kopf zu spitz, flach und zu rund.
Diemai hat irgendwo ein paar Seiten weiter hinten mal nen Link zu Videos mit Strömungsverläufen rein gestellt. Da ist gut zusehen was für Stömungen ein stumpfer Körper erzeugt.

Ein stumpfer, hoher Körper erzeugt hauptsächlich seitliche Strömungen die, die nächsten Teile ins schlingen bringen.
Beim Stör mit seiner langen Spitze werden diese Strömungen nicht hauptsächlich an den Seiten, sondern rings um den Kopf erzeugt. Dadurch das rechts, links, oben und unten so ziemlich die gleichen Strömungverläufe entstehen kann er nicht seitlich schwänzeln. #c Was besseres fällt mir auch nicht ein.|kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier der Link http://www.math.rug.nl/~veldman/cfd-gallery.html

Oben das zweite und dritte Bild anklicken.


----------



## stefano89 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, ich denke es ist von beidem ein wenig. Ist der Körper rund anstatt hochrückig, so entstehen nicht so viele seitliche Strömungen, d.h. der Körper gerät weniger ins Schlingern. Jedoch müssten es, wenn man sich manche Köder aus Fernost anschaut, immernoch genug sein, um ihn anzutreiben. Aber wie ich schon sagte fungiert das letzte Stück als Ruder. Es ist durch seine Größe erstens viel zu träge, um von den, von einem kleinern Stück erzeugten, Verwirbelungen angetrieben zu werden. Und zweitens kann es durch seine lange, schmale Form eh schon weniger ausbrechen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Manche denken sicher schon, dass ich Winterschlaf halte...|kopfkrat

Aber ich bin noch anwesend!

Bin gerade etwas am Basteln, hab aber fast keine Zeit und komme daher nur schleppend voran...irgendwann kommen mal wieder Bilder...


----------



## Kössi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, |wavey:
habs mal wieder geschafft, mich bis zur letzten Seite durchzuarbeiten. Momentan sind ja swimmbaits angesagt und ich konnte nicht wiederstehen gleich mal ein paar zu basteln. Ein Schwung ist gerade im Terpentin Leinölbad, die anderen warten darauf baden zu gehen. Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage, hab 3 Stück nach dem Muster von Diemai glaub ich gebaut, bei denen Schraubösen in Ausbuchtungen laufen, welche durch einen Draht gesichert sind.
 Wie bringe ich das epoxi auf ohne das es die Schraubösen verklebt?|kopfkrat Ich benutze für das epoxi auch ein Köderkarussel.
 Gruß Kössi


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zu meiner Frage, hab 3 Stück nach dem Muster von Diemai glaub ich gebaut, bei denen Schraubösen in Ausbuchtungen laufen, welche durch einen Draht gesichert sind.
> Wie bringe ich das epoxi auf ohne das es die Schraubösen verklebt?|kopfkrat Ich benutze für das epoxi auch ein Köderkarussel.



Die Teile werden zum bemalen nur mit lose eingestecktem Drahtstift zusammen gebaut. Epoxyiert werden sie einzeln. Erst nachdem alle Teile komplett fertig sind wird der Stift eingeklebt.


----------



## Kössi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, hab ich schon fast geahnt, aber nur so ist dann wohl auch gewährleistet, daß die einzelnen Teile komplett ,, wasserdicht,, sind oder halt auch die Gelenke frei bleiben. Die Ösen klebst du aber vorher ein?


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Danke, hab ich schon fast geahnt, aber nur so ist dann wohl auch gewährleistet, daß die einzelnen Teile komplett ,, wasserdicht,, sind oder halt auch die Gelenke frei bleiben. Die Ösen klebst du aber vorher ein?



Ja nur so bekommst bei Holz alle Stellen Wasserdicht, es sei denn du baust aus Material das von sich aus schon Wasserfest ist. 

Die Ösen brauchst du um die Teile ins Rad zu hängen.


----------



## Kössi (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja eigentlich klar mit den Ösen. Na dann kann ich mich ja ans Werk machen wenn die Teile aus dem Bad kommen.


----------



## Lars123 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul
Hast mal wieder wie immer einen super aussehenden köder hergestellt und schade das er nicht läuft

und auch an die anderen: schöne arbeit die ihr erledigt habt

vielleicht schaffe ich es die nächsten tage einen köder fertig zu bekommen..... hab leider im moment fast keine zeit mehr und wenn doch bin ich einfach nur platt vom arbeiten aber denke diese woche kommt noch ein bild von mir


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch 4 neue, die heute morgen fertig wurden.

Schwimmend; Länge 11cm


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab´noch´n paar weiße für´s Frühjahr zusammengekloppt. Die sind alle so etwa 2-3 cm lang und sinkend. Einige davon sind mit Gliter, Pearl oder irisierendem Sand beschichtet. Besonders der Sand hat einen sehr schönen Glanzefekt. Wird Zeit daß es endlich taut damit man auch wieder an die Fische rankommt!!!:c
Im Moment sieht´s hier noch so aus :v
Unten nochmal in groß zur Unterscheidung: pearl, Sand, ganz weiße und welche mit Glitter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: Da hast du mal wieder eine Armada an Wobbler fabriziert. Sind die alle für deinen eigenen Gebrauch?


----------



## fischer tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi ich wollte demnächst auch mal ausprobieren nen wobbler selber zu bauen und hab da im Internet dieses buch http://http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-erfolgreichsten-kommerziellen-Wobbler-selber-bauen_W0QQitemZ370338358906QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSach_Fachb%C3%BCcher?hash=item5639e2e67a
gefunden und wollte wissen ob einer von euch das buch kennt und wie er es findet
mfg
tobi


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Irgendwie kann ich deinen Link nicht öffnen...|kopfkrat

Ich kann dir DIESES Buch nur empfehlen. Das ist das Original und ne super Anleitung. Am Anfang würdest du aber auch mit den zahlreichen Anleitugen zurecht kommen, die mal im Internet so finden kann.

1) http://anglerkiste.blogspot.com/2007/01/wobblerbauseminar.html
2) http://haugkilures8.twoday.net/stories/3776252/

Es gibt von dem obigen blauen Original noch eine kleinere Form des Buches. Ist schwarz, hat aber den genau gleichen Inhalt, nur halt ein kleineres Format. Das Buch ist billiger, aber halt kleiner.


----------



## fischer tobi (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja genau das buch mein ich  aber bei ebay ist es billiger:q
thx


----------



## Naghul (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: sehr schön, gefallen mir.

@bondex: jo, sind viele |bigeyes :q


----------



## Bondex (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sind alles Einwegwobbler für schwierige Stellen


----------



## Algon (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Das sind alles Einwegwobbler für schwierige Stellen


 
oder haust alle aufeinmal ran, ist dann ein Wobblerschwarm:q

MfG Algon


----------



## Bondex (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja einen Schwarm zu imitieren ist vielleicht nicht die schlechteste Idee. Oder damit anfüttern


----------



## fischer tobi (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kann mir jemand sagen wieviel man für die materialen für einen selbstgemachten wobbler ungefähr ausgeben muss??


----------



## don rhabano (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen ...
Ich schätze bei einem mittleren Jerk/Wobbler die Kosten so auf 3-4Euro inkl. Haken (gescheite )
Hängt aber von sehr vielem ab (Balsa(teuer) o. Kiefer.., Epoxy,Blei etc.) ....Übungsphase kostet auch viiiiiel Geduld,Übung und auch Geld .
Wenn du nur Wobbler bauen willst , um Geld zu sparen -> Vergiss es!

Bau einen ,schau obs dir Spaß macht, fang Fische damit und lerne das geile Feeling kennen auf Selbstbau zu fangen .

Der Rest geht dann von alleine !

Grüße


----------



## don rhabano (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Neuer Photofinsihwobb ...

http://img188.*ih.us/img188/379/jopeklein.jpg

Leider nen dicken Buckel aus Epoxyd bekommen :v->Buckelforelle

Greetz


----------



## miosga (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab jetzt auch meine ersten Wobbler und einem Jerkbait fertig.
Der allererste Versuch eines Jerkbaits. Hab den Lauf aber noch nicht getestet und die Formgebung muss auch noch anders werden, da er ziemlich kantig ist. 
7,5cm und 30g - knapp schwimmend





Der zweite ist ein Wobbler der auch einen guten Lauf hat.
7,5cm und 12g - schwimmend





Den dritten Wobbler habe ich noch Alufolie aufgeklebt und er hat einen guten Lauf, er bricht hinten immer aus.
8cm und 12g - schwimmend





Der vierte Wobbler sollte eine Hechtnachbildung sein, aber an der Farbgebung muss ich noch arbeiten. Zudem sind seine Bewegungen nicht so stark.
9,5cm und 14g - schwimmend





Der bislang letzte soll einen Weißfisch darstellen und kriegt einen roten Buschel am Drilling, da er noch kein Lack bekommen hat konnte ich ihn noch nicht testen. Das "Schuppenmuster" ist aufgeklebtes Fliegengitter. Die Tauchschaufel ist durchsichtig.
8cm und 13g





Noch hat jeder Wobbler nur einen Drilling der Größe 2 da ich zur Zeit noch keine anderen habe. Also gibt es bald neue und für die kleinen Wobbler müssen auch kleinere Drillinge her. Als Lack benutze ich Parkettlack in mehreren Schichten.

|wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne fische habt ihr wieder gebaut!!!

und das beste: der frühling bahnt sich an :m

grüße


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano: Tolle "Buckel"forelle! Sieht super aus!

@miosga: Die sehen doch schon mal ganz gut aus!


----------



## bild (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano 

Du machst echt das geilste Fotofinish!!!

MfG

Niki


----------



## raetzrico (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano
Klasse Forelle hast Du gebaut.Meine Frage: sind die Frontösen an einer durchgehenden Drahtachse? Sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.Mich würde mal ein Detailfoto interessieren.
Ich habe jetzt auch meine drei Wobbler fertig.Die Schwimmtests waren heute erfolgreich.Bilder folgen noch.
Grüße an alle Enrico


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ don rhabano

Eure Wobbler sind ja 'mal wieder perfekt gelungen #6#6, ......Foiling und Fotofinish sind ja mein Ding nicht(hab' keinen Drucker)!

Hab'n paar Tage nicht gepostet wegen 'ner derben Harnwegeentzündung , lag' richtig flach , ...........aber jetzt läuft er wieder , gottseidank:q:q:vik:!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai 

Seid wann brauch man einen Drucker zum Foiling?:vik:

@don rhabano

Kannst du mir mal nen Tipp geben worauf man beim Fotofinish mit normalen Papier achten soll?  Möchte das auch mal machen daher würde ich auch deine Rotfeder ausm Tut nehmen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Lars123 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so seit langen mal wieder rohlinge angefangen zu bauen und dann mit den kleinen finger unter den schleifstein gekommen und total aufgeplatzt
mal gucken ob ich nachher weiter bauen kann


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin moin Bastlergemeinde,

endlich habe ich mal wieder Zeit gefunden, ein paar Wobbler zu bauen. Seit einiger Zeit beschäftige ich mich ja mit der "Tauchlack-Methode" zum Grundieren.
Sprich mir war das ewige Bepinseln des Wobblerrohlings zu doof und desshalb wollte ich es wie in dem finnischen Wobblerbauvideo gezeigt, mit der Tauchlackmethode versuchen und eine schön glatte und gleichmäßige Unterlage für die Bemalung schaffen.
Von der Idee her sicherlich nicht schlecht, aber in meinem Fall in der Praxis etwas problematisch.
Zum Lack, ich habe einen weißen Acryllack auf Wasserbasis vom OBI genommen. Diesen habe ich mit Wasser so stark verdünnt, das man ihn als Tauchlack benutzen kann. Auch unverdünnt hat der Lack anfangs beim Trocknen immer solche Risse, wie unten auf dem Bild zu erkennen, gebildet.
Anfangs habe ich meine Wobbler mit Ponal Express wasserfest verklebt. Auf den Klebestellen des Ponals bildeten sich die Risse vermehrt und auf dem unbehandelten Holz waren es nur wenige. Das war ganz am Anfang.
Dann bin ich auf Epoxid umgestiegen. Auf den Klebestellen des Epoxids sieht man die Risse nichtmehr. Bzw. kommen sie dort nicht mehr so start vor.
Als ich dann letzte Woche wieder einen mit der Tauchlackmethode grundiert hatte, bildeten sich wieder Risse über dem ganzen Körper. Je mehr Lackschichten darüber kamen, desto weniger Risse bieben übrig. Aber zu viel Lack macht den Wobbler einfach zu schwer.
Dann dachte ich mir, dass ich doch ein kluger Mensch bin, also habe ich dem Balsawobbler eine grundierende Epoxidschickt verpasst. Daraus erhoffte ich mir, dass der weiße Acryllack schön gleichmäßig decken kann. 
Ich habe es sogar so gut gemeint, dass ich den Wobbler ins 
Köderkarussell eingespannt habe, damit die Farbe nicht verläuft und auf dem Wobbler bleibt.
Je mehr es trocknete, desto mehr Risse kamen wieder auf. Diesmal sogar verhältnissmäßig große. Die Lackschicht ist zwar dünn, und wirkich gleichmäßig, aber irgendwie bekomme ich die Risse nicht weg.

Da macht man sich schon Gedanken, an was das liegen könnte.

1) Vielleicht ist es zu viel Lack der auf einmal auf den Wobbler kommt und somit die oberen Lackbereiche schneller trocknen und die unteren viel langsamer. ==> Spannungsdifferenzen|kopfkrat

2) Vielleicht ist der Lack noch zu dick und ich muss ihn noch mehr verdünnen, damit er noch besser läuft und "geschmeidiger" wird?|kopfkrat

Oder hat jemand eine plausible Erklärung für dieses Phänomen oder kann mir einen Lösungsvorschlag geben?

Hier mal ein Bild vom den Wobbler.
Darauf ist die erste Lackschicht.
Sorry, die Ösen und den Schaufelschlitz wollte ich jetzt nicht von Farbe befreien, da sowiso noch ein paar Schichten weißer Lack darüber kommen.


----------



## bild (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du es villeicht mal mit ellastischem Lack versucht? Also der auch etwas dehnbar ist wenn der getrocknet ist. Kann mir gut vorstellen das der Acryllack zu hart wird und daher platzt.
Ich habe Bootslack im Baummarkt gesehen der ist extra ellastisch.

MfG


Niki


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Habe bisjetzt noch nie getaucht , kann daher auch nur mutmaßen !

Hört sich allerdings sehr komisch an , das deine Acryl-Grundierung beim normalen Aufpinseln auch schon Risse gebildet hat !

Ich tendiere schon fast dazu , zu sagen , das mit dem Lack irgendwas nicht stimmen kann !

Normlerweise sollte die Grundierung durch das Verdünnen nicht so gut decken , da ja praktisch in einer gegegebenen Menge Flüssigkeit dadurch die Anzahl der Pigmente verringert wird .

Also , für mich hat der Lack irgendwie eine "eingebaute" Tendenz zu reißen ,........ jetzt besonders stark , da er überhaupt nicht mehr in's Holz eindringen konnte , da das ja epoxiert war , .........dippe mal ein einfaches schieres Stück gleiches Holz und schau , was damit dann passiert .

Ist dein Holz eventuell mit irgendetwas vorbehandelt worden oder schon von sich aus Harz ,-oder Öl-haltig ?

Wie oft hast du den Wobbler gedippt(wenn du mit nur einem Mal so'ne dicke Schicht erzielt hast , war er eindeutig zu dick) ?

Mein finnischer Freund sagte mir einmal , das bezog sich allerdings auf seinen Abschlußlack-Dip aus Fußbodenversiegelung , das der Tauchlack "dünn wie Pisse sein soll" , und vor dem nächsten dippen auch nur eben antrocknen soll , damit sich die einzelnen Schichten gut verbinden können .

Das jegliche Farbe auf Holzleim schlechter hält , ist mir allerdings auch schon aufgefallen .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Hast du es villeicht mal mit ellastischem Lack versucht? Also der auch etwas dehnbar ist wenn der getrocknet ist. Kann mir gut vorstellen das der Acryllack zu hart wird und daher platzt.
> Ich habe Bootslack im Baummarkt gesehen der ist extra ellastisch.



Bis jetzt noch nicht. Mach ich aber, wenn ich das problem mit meinem nicht hinbekomme.



diemai schrieb:


> Also , für mich hat der Lack irgendwie eine "eingebaute" Tendenz zu reißen ,........ jetzt besonders stark , da er überhaupt nicht mehr in's Holz eindringen konnte , da das ja epoxiert war , .........dippe mal ein einfaches schieres Stück gleiches Holz und schau , was damit dann passiert .



Das mit dem einfachen Stück Holz habe ich auch schon versucht. Da ist genau das gleiche passiert.



diemai schrieb:


> Ist dein Holz eventuell mit irgendetwas vorbehandelt worden oder schon von sich aus Harz ,-oder Öl-haltig ?



Nein, soweit ich das beurteilen kann völlig unbehandelt.



diemai schrieb:


> Wie oft hast du den Wobbler gedippt(wenn du mit nur einem Mal so'ne dicke Schicht erzielt hast , war er eindeutig zu dick) ?



Diesen einen nur einmal. Kann gut sein, dass die zu dick ist, aber so dick ist die gar nicht. Sieht denke ich mal auf dem Bild dicker aus, als sie echt ist.

Bei vorgegangenen Wobblern habe ich dann etwa 7-8 Schichten aufgetragen. Dann waren die Risse auch so gut wie weg, aber halt 1mm Grundierungslack auf dem Wobbler. Das ist verdammt dick, und es wurden alles Sinker.

Ich glaube, ich werde meinen Lack nochmal mit ner Ladung verdünnen. Dann dürfen die Lackschichten noch dünner werden und vielleicht reißt er dann nicht mehr so.
Probieren geht über studieren...


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Hhhmm ,...... bin auch am Ende der Weisheit , ......dann versuch's mal noch verdünnter , so wird der Lack dann besser eindringen und sobald er nach mehreren Vorgängen gut deckt , kannst du ja aufhalten , dann dürfte die Schicht auch nicht allzu dick sein .

Einige Farben reagieren mit Rissen , wenn man sie zu dick aufträgt , habe ich mit meinen "Revell" und "Humbrol" Modellbaufarben auch gerade wieder festgestellt .

Es gibt dort von gleicher Marke verschiedene Farben , die unterschiedlich reagieren , ....die Farben , die sehr schnell anziehen , neigen auch zur Rissbildung ,.... andere , die eher sehr langsam trocknen , werden eher Lecknasen bilden , die dann aber bei Durchtrocknung auch nicht reißen .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle
Wie versprochen nun die Bilder von meinen drei Wobblern. 
Nach der Veränderung der Frontöse und einer leichten thermischen Korrektur der Tauchschaufeln laufen Sie alle drei.
Größe 15 cm ohne Schaufel
Gewicht 49-53 Gramm


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

............sieht für mich so aus , als wenn sie in der Körpermitte breiter sind als hoch , ....oder täusche ich mich|kopfkrat ?

Wenn doch , wäre das dann ein eher ungewöhnliches Design !

Auf jeden Fall find' ich den in der Mitte am schönsten , .......geile Farbe irgendwie#6 !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob Leuts.



raetzrico schrieb:


> @ don rhabano
> Klasse Forelle hast Du gebaut.Meine Frage: sind die Frontösen an einer durchgehenden Drahtachse? Sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.Mich würde mal ein Detailfoto interessieren.


 
Nein sind sie ncith ,die anderen Ösen sind auch selbstgemachte Schraubösen. Ich finde man sieht es auf dem Bild.
Draht ist durch die Löcher geführt, im rechten Winkel zur Schaufel angebogen und mit etwas Epoxy fixiert. Bei 4mm Polyacryl (oder so, änlich zu PC) hält das super.
Hab auch andere Wobbler so im Dauereinsatz.



bild schrieb:


> @don rhabano
> 
> Kannst du mir mal nen Tipp geben worauf man beim Fotofinish mit normalen Papier achten soll? Möchte das auch mal machen daher würde ich auch deine Rotfeder ausm Tut nehmen.
> 
> ...


 
Was sollen ich dir sagen? Mehr als in dem Tutorial kann ich dir nicht erzählen  

@ Adlerauge Das liegt am Lack. Machs doch einfach wie normal mit Pinsel u. Acryl u. danach mit 400er Papier schleifen oder weiße Sprühfarbe ,das ist am simpelsten.

@raetzrico Interressantes Design!

Greetz

Konrad ,schon bald mit Aribrush


----------



## Berlinerstar (26. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
Ick denke auch das es liegt an dem Acryl Lack.
Das phänomen kenn ich bisher noch nicht.
Aber es erinnert mich an den umgang mit Acryl, wenn zuviel auf einmal aufgetragen dann reisst es. die Risse schauen auch so ähnlich aus.
Würde es mal mit anderen Lack probieren.
Meine Erfahrungen sind bisher, das ich zum Wobblerbau gerne den Aqua Lack aus dem Bauhaus nehme, der ist schnell trocken und kann dementsprechend schnell weiter bearbeitet werden.
Find es ein wenig faszinierend wie schnell der trocken ist.
Einen schicht gesprüt, eine schicht Luft und schon ist er trocken.


----------



## bild (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ dhon rahbano

Wie breit ist denn das Rotauge geworden?


MfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

An der breitesten Stelle 1,6cm all inkl. den Verlauf kann man im Tutorial ja sehn .


----------



## bild (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke werde morgen dann den Rohling aussägen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## basshunt.er (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
mir ging die Sache mit dem Einkomponenten-Lack nicht ausm Kopf und so hab ich mal ein bisschen rumgebingt und bin auf DD-Lacke bzw. PUR-Lacke gestoßen die es Einkomponentig und Zweikomponentig gibt. Auf die Idee kam ich als ich eine FischundFang DVD sah wo gezeigt wurde wie die Hybrida Köder gemacht wurden. But back to the topic: Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Lacken? Sie sollen sehr Schlagfest sein und sehr hart.
Ich guck ma ob ich das irgendwo besorgen kann.
Mfg
Basshunt.er


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



basshunt.er schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit solchen Lacken? Sie sollen sehr Schlagfest sein und sehr hart...


und werden mit der Zeit richtig schön trübe. #c
Nur mal so eine Vorwarnung. 






Am Auge ist es am besten zusehen.


----------



## don rhabano (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey...

Mal ne Frage: Welche Imprägnierung verwendet ihr für den Rohling ?
Yachtlack? Brauch was neues , am Besten was mit Link o. was es im Baumarkt gibt. 1k Sollte es sein.

Bleibt dran an Alternativen zu 2K-Epoxy, wäre shcon einfacher in 1K-Zeugs zu tunken!

Grüße


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> Mal ne Frage: Welche Imprägnierung verwendet ihr für den Rohling ?



Bei Holz 1-2 Schichten 5 Minuten Epox, bei Kunststoff nix.


----------



## don rhabano (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich seh in 5min Epoxy mehr Nachteile,da

2K
schlecht zu schleifen
schlechter Untergrund für Farben !!!!
rel. teuer
Dick!
Schlecht aufzutragen

Ich spreche jetzt vom Behnke 5min epox.
Ich will einen einigermaßen schnelltrocknenden Lack.
Einige verwenden Parkettlack?! Wie schauts damit aus?

Grüße


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mir klaren Spannlack aus'm Flugmodellbau besorgt ,.....einkomponentig , trocknet sehr schnell und hart und ist recht günstig(muß ja nich' gerade von "Graupner" sein) .

Aber bisjetzt nur als zusätzlichen Schlußlack auf Epoxy verwendet ,...... verdünnt mit seiner Spezialverdünnung müsste er aber auch zum Dippen/Imprägnieren von Balsa-Rohlingen gehen , denke ich , ........will ich zumindestens 'mal probieren , wenn ich dazu komme !

Es gibt im Modellbau auch extra Porenfüller für Balsa , da kann ich aber nix zu sagen !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wallerseimen (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was spricht denn zur Grundierung der Köder gegen einfachen Grundlack aus dem Baumarkt?
Ich tauche die Köder in die Dose mit dem Grundlack und hänge sie zum Abtropfen auf.
Die Basis ist damit schön weiß, glatt und tragfähig, was nur von Vorteil für das nachfolgende Dekor ist.
Außerdem ist er recht günstig.
Da das Finish doch eh mit mehreren Schichten Epoxid gemacht wird, kommt da auch kein Wasser mehr dran.


----------



## don rhabano (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe auch so weißen "Grundierungs-Wasserschutzlack" , der ist aber eher ungeeignet!
Vornehmlich geht es darum eine absolut ebene Basis für alles folgende zu schaffen und den Rohling vor den nächsten Schritten zu testen.

@Diemai  Naja Tunken muss nicht sein ,aber wenn dus schon probierst;Berichte! Gibts so Lack auch im Baumarkt?


LG

Konrad


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Vornehmlich geht es darum eine absolut ebene Basis für alles folgende zu schaffen und den Rohling vor den nächsten Schritten zu testen.



Und deshalb nehm ich 5 Minuten Epox. 
Eine Halbe bis eine Stunde später kannst du testen ...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Alle, die sich zu meinem Lackproblem geäußert haben.

Mit hat die Tauchmethode hat so gefallen, da ich damit eine wunderschön glatte Oberfläche hinbekomme. Wenn ich den Wobbler mit Pinsel grundiere, ist eine so glatte und gleichmäßige Oberflächengrundierung bei mir nicht zu schaffen.
Ich werde jetzt den Lack noch mal verdünnen und dann ausprobieren, ob es besser geht. Er ist verhältnissmäßig schon noch etwas dick. So ein Bootslack wäre ne echte Alternative. Fragt sich nur, ob ich den auch als Tauchlack verwenden kann und wie er preislich ist.
Vielleicht finde ich im Baumarkt mal ne Alternative.

Als Finish-Lack würde mich auch mal eine andere Methode als das 2K-Epoxid interessieren. Gerade für Barschwobbler, die sowiso eher filigran und leicht sind, wäre eine dünne Schicht Lack sicherlich was, anstatt Epoxid draufzukleistern.

Vor einigen Monaten hatten wir doch dieses Thema schonmal mit den Lacken. Parkettlacke wurden glaube ich auch schon erwähnt.
Weiß noch jemand zufällig, auf welcher Seite (auf welchen Seiten) das war?


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

.....also , da kann ich dir wiegesagt klaren Spannlack aus'm Flugmodellbau nahelegen , .......hatte den Tip von einer australischen Seite und damals gleich ausprobiert .

Der trocknet sehr schnell und gibt sehr harte , dünne Schichten .

Da der Lack jedoch manche Farben , Signaturen und auch Pupillen von Nachtleucht-Klebeaugen angreift , vorher besser 2X mit Acryl-Klarlack vorstreichen .

250ml "Graupner Spannfix" kosten so ca. 8€ , habe aber schon Produkte unbekannterer Hersteller für bis zu 50% weniger gesehen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Okay, Du hast mir zu dem Thema mal eine PN geschrieben. Damals hast du mir einen Link geschickt. War aber nicht von Graupner, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
Ich glaube, diesen Grauper Spannlack werde ich mal testen.


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl34ug3

........es gibt davon auch 100ml Dosen für so um die 4€ , hat jeder RC-Modellbau-Laden , .........man braucht aber die dazu erhältliche Spezialverdünnung/Pinselreiniger , ........Terpentin geht nicht !

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: So weit ich weiß, benötigt man NITRO-Verdünnung.


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

.......mag sein , ......diese Spezialverdünnung riecht auch so streng wie Nitroverdünnung !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also mit dem Bootlack  den hab ich im Keller da bekommse nen riesen Pott bei Ob* (weiß nicht ob ich das nennen darf)für nen 10ner. Der ist sehr flüssig und daher kann man schön dünne Schichten tunken. Da er sehr flexibel ist platzt der auf keinen Fall ab

MfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild
Wirdder Lack wirklich hart? Firma? Trocknungszeit?
Wäre der auch was fürs Finish?

Greetz


----------



## bild (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wird schon hart nur dachte ich als imprägnierung für  den Testlauf oder so. Mhm für Forelle und Barsch villeicht.
Trocknungszeit bis er hart ist ca 12std. bei einer dünnen Schicht.

MfG


Niki


----------



## don rhabano (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm dass ist mir nat. viel zu lange


----------



## bild (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was würdet ihr für einen Flachläufer nehmen eine eher eckige oder ehe eine runde Tauchschaufel?

MfG

Niki


----------



## Zandecht (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum thema imprägnieren:
ich verwende dazu einfachen sprühlack den ich in mehreren dünnen schichten auftrage. wenn man die schichten nicht zu dick macht sind risse unmöglich und wasserdicht wirds auch (zumindest so dass man gemütlich testen kann, ich lass ihn dannach immer nochmal kurz trocknen).
Bin auch so einer, der nicht ewig auf das trocknen der grundierung warten will; die sprühlack-grundierung ist nach max. 2 stunden fertig (inkl. trockenzeit neben der heizung).
Bei stellen, die mit sekundenkleber oder holzleim verklebt sind kanns n bisschen länger dauern.

Grüße


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch wieder was fertig.

Einen Swimbait aus Kunststoff zu Testzwecken nur einmal mit Epox beschichtet, mal schauen wie lange er durchhält.

Länge 14cm, sinkend







Die Jigwobbler die ich heute so zwischen durch gebaut habe sind fürs Forellen angeln gedacht. Sollte der obere Bleikopf zu schwer sein probiere ich mal Bleischrot in 10g. aus, wie am unteren zusehen ist.

Länge ohne Kopf 6cm


----------



## diemai (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...........dann 'mal viel Erfolg bei deinen Tests , Hubert , ......du wirst ja dann sicherlich berichten !

1 X Epoxy ??????

Willst du die Bißfestigkeit des Materials überprüfen ?

PS : Diese Jigwobbler hatte ich schon garnicht meht auf'm Zettel , ....total vergessen !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## don rhabano (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RbL_tJlMq8&feature=related

Hab mal ein video für euch....schon krass.
Ich  bin mir nicht sicher ob das alles Köder sind ,aber Gufis sind das auf jeden!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> bei Ob* (weiß nicht ob ich das nennen darf)für nen 10ner.



OBI habe ich hier schon 1000 Mal erwähnt und mein Kopf ist noch dran!

OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI OBI :vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zu meinem kleinen Lackproblem, das ich mal hatte. Die Betonung liegt auf hatte:

Zu erst, habe ich den ganzen rissigen Lack abgeschliffen und nochmal von vorne mit dem Lackieren begonnen.
Ich habe den Lack nochmal mit Wasser verdünnt. Habe nochmal so viel Wasser, wie ich davor schon zum Verdünnen hinzugegeben hatte, hinzugegeben.
Jetzt sind die Lackschichten 5 mal dünner und es bilden sich keine Risse mehr!

Problem gelöst.




Ich liebe die Tauchlack-Methode^^.


----------



## bild (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sorry wegen dem Obi wusste das nicht =P

Habe jetzt drei Wobbler im Auftrag von jemand hier aus dem Forum. Im Anhang ist der erste meint ihr der Läuft?
Bitte mich nicht steinigen das ich sachen verkaufe aber
so langsam geht der Spaß in die Tasche da wollte ich mein Taschengeld aufbessern.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild: Der könnte laufen, wenn mich meine Augen nicht täuschen.

Mal so ganz nebenbei, was verlangst du für einen Wobbler?:q


----------



## bild (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast ne PN :q


----------



## weberei (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

ich wollte mich nur schnell zurück melden - alles noch heile  Keine Verletzung, also bereit zum Wobblerbau  War echt eine super Klassenfahrt bei perfektem Wetter. Hat richtig viel Spaß gemacht. Mit dem Basteln warte ich aber noch etwas, da ich den verpassten Stoff in der Schule nacharbeiten muss und ich am 9.3. auch noch meine Fischereiprüfung habe #6 Dafür muss ich jetzt dann erstmal weiter lernen...

Aber super Wobbler habt ihr während dessen gebaut! Klasse Jungs!!!

So, jetzt ins Bett, morgen ist wieder Schule und geschlafen habe ich nicht viel auf der Klassenfahrt - wie das nunmal so ist 

#h


----------



## wallerseimen (1. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Bitte mich nicht steinigen das ich sachen verkaufe aber
> so langsam geht der Spaß in die Tasche da wollte ich mein Taschengeld aufbessern.



Ist doch kein Thema, habe im Verein auch 3 Stück verkauft.
Allerdings nicht aus der Notwendigkeit heraus, sondern der Sportkamerad hat mich solange belabert, 
bis ich weichgekocht war |uhoh:.
Für den nächsten Winter habe ich einen Wobblerbaukurs angekündigt, dann ist hoffentlich Ruhe im Karton.


----------



## west1 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> 1 X Epoxy ??????
> 
> Willst du die Bißfestigkeit des Materials überprüfen ?



Dieter die eine dünne Schicht Epox ist jetzt nur mal so ein Schutz für die Farbe, da hätte ich auch Klarlack nehmen können.  In den Gelenken ist stellenweise außer Farbe nix drauf.
Ich will nur mal wissen wie der Köder (das Material) so nach einem Jahr aussieht. Wahrscheinlich werde ich ihn auch öfters mal umspritzen, etwas poppiger dass es eventuell den ein oder andern Biss mehr gibt. So eine dünne Schicht Airbrushfarbe trägt ja nix auf was ihn dann besser schützen würde.

Schauen wir halt mal was das Material ohne großen Schutz so mit macht.


----------



## fischer tobi (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habt ihr schon mal probiert die wobbler mit autolack zu bemalen und wenn ja was für erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht


----------



## diemai (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

Habe auch 'mal wieder 'was fertig bekommen , ........dieses Mal aber KEINE Swimbaits !

Es sind Eigenkonstruktionen namens "Cuptails"(wegen des ausgehöhlten Schwanzes) und einige akkurate Kopien des alten "Rush Tango" , wahrscheinlich der erste schwimmende und auf Zug abtauchende Kunstköder in der Geschichte des Angelns(ca. 1915) .

Habe zwei alte Originale , von denen ich die Maße abgenommen habe , habe die Maße dann auch maßstabsgerecht umgerechnet , so das ich hier Wobbler von 125mm , 100mm und 75mm Länge anfertigen konnte .

Die "Tango's" haben keinerlei Zusatzgewichte !

Ferner ist da noch einen einfacher Tieftauchwobbler , ebenfalls gedrechselt und später hingeschliffen(Schwanzende) .

Leider ist das Video nicht so prickelnd , anscheinen kommt mein alter PC mit den Datenmengen beim Übertragen nicht mehr so klar ???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZLq0X9_Ex8

PS : 
Hubert , da bin ich auch 'mal gespannt , wie sehr die Hechte den recht ungeschützten Lack dann "runterschmirgeln" werden ?

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Inerressant Dieter!!!

Bondex wenn du grad mitlist:  Welchen Lack verwendest du für deine kleinen vorm Lackieren?

LG

Konrad


----------



## basshunt.er (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@fischer tobi
ja man kann Autolacke verwenden, allerdings eher beim Brushen. 
Ich benutze Autolacke auf Wasserbasis die ich mir in kleinen Mengen vom Lackhändler meines vertrauens abfüllen lasse. Andere Autolacke sind auf Nitrobasis d.h. sie trocknen sehr schnell allerdings muss oder sollte man beim brushen eine Maske tragen oder in gut gelüfteten Räumen noch besser draußen arbeiten.
Mit dem Pinsel wird es wahrscheinlich schwer diese Lacke zu verarbeiten.
@all
Mein Lackhändler hat mir erzählt, dass es unterschiede in den Härtegraden des Lackes gibt (ich beziehe mich hier auf klarlack) er meinte wenn man alle Lacke lange genug trocknen ließe können diese im Bezug auf die Viskosität locker mit Epoxyd mithalten. Ich werde mir mal verschiedene Lacke kaufen und vergleichen. Schließlich arbeiten viele in dem Baltischen Anglerforum mit Klarlack.

Mfg

Basshunt.er


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1. Epoxyschicht
2. Designlack, also die eigentliche Farbe
3. Clou Yachtlack bzw 2k Nitroautolack von Lesonal


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> 1. Epoxyschicht
> 2. Designlack, also die eigentliche Farbe
> 3. Clou Yachtlack bzw 2k Nitroautolack von Lesonal



Hey Bondex,

hast du die letzten Tage mal mitgelesen?
Wir hatten das Thema Abschlusslacke, außer Epoxidharz.
Wir hatten mal einen Graupner Spannlack (Spannfix) erwähnt.
Hast du mit so einem Lack schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## don rhabano (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich mach jezz ne Woche Internetfasten xD

Bis dann ,baut weiter!!!


----------



## west1 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Wobbler sehen gut aus Dieter! #6
Am besten gefällt mir aber der normale Tieftaucher. 



> Hubert , da bin ich auch 'mal gespannt , wie sehr die Hechte den recht ungeschützten Lack dann "runterschmirgeln" werden



Hoffentlich schmirgeln sie den Lack runter, dann gabs wenigstens Bisse! :q
Der Lack ist mir egal mir gehts ums Material und die längs Verklebungen.


----------



## Bondex (2. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

doch ich hatte das alles gelesen...aber
Ich brauche nicht weiter zu experimentieren denn für meine Zwecke habe ich die optimalen Werk-Stoffe gefunden.
Spannlack kenne ich nur vom Modellbau her. Damit haben wir die Papierbespannung vom "Uhu" auf Spannung gebracht. Daher ja auch der Name. Spannlack macht das Papier auch härter und versiegelt es gegen Feuchtigkeit. Für Wobbler ist Clou Schnellschleifgrund sicher besser geeignet.


----------



## Oelki (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

habt ihr schon mal UV-aktive Leuchtfarbe verwendet?

Ich habe sie von einem Discobedarf bekommen, angeblich soll sie im dunklen oder im tiefen Wasser leuchten. 

Noch hab ich sie nicht getestet, wollte mal sehen ob von euch jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat.

HG Oelki


----------



## diemai (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Oelki

Habe Leuchtpigmente von "Hakuma" auf neongelben Untergrund aufgebracht (auf nassen Klarlack gestreut) , .......geht gut und funktioniert auch .

UV-Farbe scheint wohl etwas anderes zu sein , leuchtet die nicht nur unter Schwarzlicht ?????

Nachtleucht-Pigmente und Folien leuchten nach Anstrahlen mit einer Lichtquelle einige Zeit nach , ansonsten dürfte das Tageslicht ausreichen , um sie Im tiefen Wasser bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen dort etwas nachleuchten zu lassen . 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Nachtleucht-Pigmente und Folien leuchten nach Anstrahlen mit einer Lichtquelle einige Zeit nach , ansonsten dürfte das Tageslicht ausreichen , um sie Im tiefen Wasser bei schlechten Lichtverhältnissen dort etwas nachleuchten zu lassen .



Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den Nachleuchtfarben, bringen die was, Fischmäßig?
Hab ein paar Gufis die nachleuchten, gefangen haben die aber noch nichts.


----------



## wallerseimen (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den Nachleuchtfarben, bringen die was, Fischmäßig?
> Hab ein paar Gufis die nachleuchten, gefangen haben die aber noch nichts.


Die solltest du evtl. mal in der Tiefsee testen, da gibt's ja etliche lumineszierende Vertreter der Fauna.|supergri


----------



## west1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Die solltest du evtl. mal in der Tiefsee testen, da gibt's ja etliche lumineszierende Vertreter der Fauna.|supergri



Ja da komm ich leider nicht hin! #c

Das tiefste was mir hier zu verfügung steht wären so 80 - 90 m und dass ist anscheinend noch zu flach. :q


----------



## Mordendyk (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm mal was nebenbei  Wäre es möglich, dass jemand einen FAQ Thread aufmacht oder auf Seite 1 seinen Post editiert? Wäre sicherlich eine Hilfe für Neulinge die nicht den ganzen Thread durchstöbern wollen wenn sie eine Frage haben oder halt nen neuen Post mit der gleichen frage erstellen. Sprich: Holz, Epoxy, Farbe, Airbrush, Pinsel, Alufolie, Augen (Plastik, Aufgemalt) etc.


----------



## west1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Hmm mal was nebenbei  Wäre es möglich, dass jemand einen FAQ Thread aufmacht oder auf Seite 1 seinen Post editiert? Wäre sicherlich eine Hilfe für Neulinge die nicht den ganzen Thread durchstöbern wollen wenn sie eine Frage haben



Warum dauert es dir zu lange bis du alles zusammen hast. :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Hmm mal was nebenbei  Wäre es möglich, dass jemand einen FAQ Thread aufmacht oder auf Seite 1 seinen Post editiert? Wäre sicherlich eine Hilfe für Neulinge die nicht den ganzen Thread durchstöbern wollen wenn sie eine Frage haben oder halt nen neuen Post mit der gleichen frage erstellen. Sprich: Holz, Epoxy, Farbe, Airbrush, Pinsel, Alufolie, Augen (Plastik, Aufgemalt) etc.



Ich denke das wäre sicherlich zu allgemein, wenn man das in einem angemessenen Ramen darstellen möchte.
Jeder hat andere Vorlieben, was Material, Werkzeug oder Kleber angeht.
Und wenn man alles aufzählen möchte, mit was der Bau von Wobblern möglich wäre, dann würde die FAQ platzen.


----------



## wallerseimen (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordendyk schrieb:


> Hmm mal was nebenbei  Wäre es möglich, dass jemand einen FAQ Thread aufmacht oder auf Seite 1 seinen Post editiert? Wäre sicherlich eine Hilfe für Neulinge die nicht den ganzen Thread durchstöbern wollen wenn sie eine Frage haben oder halt nen neuen Post mit der gleichen frage erstellen. Sprich: Holz, Epoxy, Farbe, Airbrush, Pinsel, Alufolie, Augen (Plastik, Aufgemalt) etc.



Außerdem gibt es doch etliche Allgemeinbauanleitungen im Netz.
So zum Beispiel auf
http://www.jbaitz.de/anleitungen.html oder
http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Seite6.htm (gell Hubert #h)


----------



## west1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wallerseimen schrieb:


> Außerdem gibt es doch etliche Allgemeinbauanleitungen im Netz.
> (gell Hubert #h)



Stimmt Heiko, wobei dein erster Link der beste ist! #6
Die zweite Seite sollte mal überarbeitet werden aber der Kerl wird wohl keine Zeit haben! 

Hier noch drei neue von gestern.

Länge 11cm und 14cm schwimmend.







3 weitere bekamen gerade den zweiten Anstrich Epox und drehen nun ihre Runden im Rad.

Scheiß Kurzarbeit!|gr:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Da hast richtig schöne Dekore entworfen. Gerade die einfachen Dekore sind mir immer die Liebsten.


----------



## weberei (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

sehr schön, schlicht und einfach, aber klasse!


----------



## bild (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Köder !  Die Form von denen gefällt mir echt gut.
Wie laufen die?


----------



## west1 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m

Ich denk auch sie sehen gut aus. Die Fische gucken eh nicht auf ausgeschnitzte Kiemendeckel oder sonstigen Schnickschnack. 
So zwischen durch machts aber auch mal Spaß etwas außergewöhnlicheres herzustellen.

@ Bild
Ohne Farbe und Epox liefen sie ganz gut, ich hoffe doch jetzt auch noch.


----------



## diemai (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Wieder 'mal 'n paar schöne "Silberlinge" von dir , Hubert#6#6 ! 

.....muß auch 'mal unbedingt probieren , das PVC zu Foilen , .......war heute auf'fer Arbeit schon auf'm Schrott , ........hab' da irgendwas mit 'ner Rändel-Oberfläche gesucht(zum Prägen des Schuppen-Musters auf'fer Folie)  die ha'm aber die Container 'grad abgefahren , ......gab nix zu erben !

Na ja , irgendwann klappt's schon .....!

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! :m

Die nächsten 3 sind etwas poppiger angemalt. 

Fürs Schuppenmuster auf Alufolie kann man einiges verwenden,
so ein Drahtfutterkorb bringt auch ein schönes Ergebnis.
Ein Rundholz in den Korb gesteckt und das ganze dann über den Wobbler gerollt. 
Die Folie auf ein Drahtgeflecht gelegt zwei drei Lagen Zeitungspapier darauf und dann mit einem Rundholz oder Rohr darüber gerollt bringt auch ein gutes Ergebnis. Da muss man dann aber etwas vorsichtiger beim aufkleben der Folie sein, sonst ist das Muster nach dem aufkleben wieder weg. |supergri


----------



## diemai (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke für den Tip , Hubert , ........habe bisjetzt nur sehr wenig gefoilt , ...habe zuerst so'n Netzstoff mit Sprühkleber auf den Wobbler geklebt , dann Alu-Klebeband 'rüber , ........ganz schöne Fummelei , da an den engeren Körper-Kurven der Netzstoff immer wieder hochkam , .....außerdem hat es ewig gebraucht , bist der Sprühkleber hart wurde !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mußt dem Wobbler einfach ´ne Netzstrupfhose anziehen, das macht den bestimmt sehr anziehend auf die Räuber und mit kleinen Strapsen sollte die auch nicht rutschen


----------



## west1 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> mußt dem Wobbler einfach ´ne Netzstrupfhose anziehen, das macht den bestimmt sehr anziehend auf die Räuber und mit kleinen Strapsen sollte die auch nicht rutschen



Bau mal so ein Teil. So ein kleiner Ministrapsenwobbler sieht bestimmt ganz interessant aus!


----------



## diemai (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

So'ne Strümpfe sind aber doch bestimmt zu groß für kleinere Teile , .........für größere Wobs aber wohl zu gebrauchen , da sie dann ja eng anliegen ?

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lars123 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So kann jetzt wieder Wobbler basteln da meine Hand langsam aufwört zu schmerzen und es sind 2cm Wobbler in arbeit
Erste Bilder kommen entweder heute oder morgen


----------



## wallerseimen (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> mußt dem Wobbler einfach ´ne Netzstrupfhose anziehen, das macht den bestimmt sehr anziehend auf die Räuber und mit kleinen Strapsen sollte die auch nicht rutschen



Wären mir zu schade für Wob's. Die seh ich mir lieber an etwas anderem an :vik:.


----------



## west1 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch drei, sind zwar keine Ministrapsennetzstrumpfhosenwobbler hoffe aber das sie auch so auf den ein oder anderen Räuber anziehend wirken.

Schwimmend, Länge 11cm


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da hab´ich ja was gesagt...ich dachte da kommt jetzt bestimmt ein Tatüüütatttaaaat 
So´n Strumpfhosenwobb wäre bestimmt mal eine Idee, aber im Moment baue ich grade noch an was ganz anderem, eher sowas mit Streifen, oder was in kleinem Schwarzen


----------



## miosga (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die nächsten Wobbler sind fertig.

Ein Rotauge mit aufgesetzten Augen
10,5cm und 18g




7,5cm und 5g




6,5cm und 10g




7cm und 9g




Ein "Fire-Tiger"
8,5cm und 9g




Eine Forelle
11cm und 11g




|wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@miosga: schöne ideen, was für verwendest du denn als tauchschaufel? Sind die schaufeln starr oder flexibel?

Grüße


----------



## miosga (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht
Das ist irgendeine feste Folie/Kunststoffplatte, ich glaube etwas aus dem Bastelbedarf ?! Durchsichtig und ca.0,5 mm dick. Es ist etwas flexibel.
Schwer zu beschreiben, hat meine Mutter mal vor Jahren mitgebracht.


----------



## diemai (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ahhh ,..... Hubert , has'te jetzt 'mal durch 'ne Schablone gesprüht:m !

Feine Teile , die Zander werden sie bestimmt mögen#6 !

@ miosga

.......war'st ja auch sehr produktiv , ....das Rotauge oben gefällt mir sehr gut , ....die Körperform hat 'was:m !

@ alle

Baue gerade an drei kleinen PVC-Swimbaits(ca. 95mm auseinandergezogen) , probiere auch 'mal wieder 'ne andere Scharnierform aus .

Man könnte die Drahtbügel der Scharniere auch noch mit Quersplinten sichern , aber da die Belastung hier nur über die Blechplatte geht(Ein-Haken-Modell), habe ich das als unnötig erachtet .

Ich hoffe , das die Blechplatte schwer genug sein wird , ohne zusätzliches Blei auszukommen , .......wenn nicht , kann ich immer noch seitlich der Platte und/oder in's zweite Segment einige Schrote einsetzen , .......falls sie zu schwer wird , bohre ich einfach etwas Material heraus !

Natürlich werden dann nur erst'mal die Scharniere eingeklebt , die Blechplatte zwecks dem Trimmen erst zum Schluß , ............mit dem Wasser-Test hat man ja keinen Ärger , da die Köder aus Kunststoff sind .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Ahhh ,..... Hubert , has'te jetzt 'mal durch 'ne Schablone gesprüht:m !


 
Nein nicht gesprüht, hab durch die Schablone gestoppelt. 



> Baue gerade an drei kleinen PVC-Swimbaits(ca. 95mm auseinandergezogen) , probiere auch 'mal wieder 'ne andere Scharnierform aus .


Die sehen gut aus Dieter, vor allem die leichten Scharniere!#6
Wieder was neues zum Nachbauen.:m

Die Arbeit mit der Blechplatte hätte ich mir nicht gemacht, ich würde einfach eine durchgehende Drahtöse und einen Bleiblechstreifen als Gewicht einkleben. Ja ich weiß, das ist dir zu einfach.


----------



## Micha383 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab schon des öfteren hier mitgelesen.
Hin und wieder gabs was zu lesen von Airbrush und da stelle ich morgen folgende Frage.

Haben die Airbrusher unter euch schon mal mit Flip Flop Lacken Wobbler lackiert?

Ich könnte mir Farbwechsel Silber/Gold recht gut vorstellen...

P.s Glitter und Flakes wäre doch sicher auch interessant oder?


----------



## Bondex (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

yo habe ich schon gemacht. Die Wirkung auf so kleinen Flächen ist allerdings gering und ob´s die Fische kümmert...Meiner war von lila auf grün kippend


----------



## diemai (5. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ...so'ne Messingplatte auszuarbeiten dauert auch nich' so viel länger als'n Drahtsystem hinzubiegen , .......jedenfalls bei der kleinen Größe !

Hatte Angst , das ich in das leichte Zeug nicht mehr genug Blei zusammen mit'm Drahtgestell 'reinbekomme , daher dachte ich , ....probier's 'mal mit 'ner Blechplatte !

                                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne Wobbler und Swimbaits habt ihr da gebaut!

Bald gibt es dann auch wieder was von mir zu sehen


----------



## Zandecht (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@miosa: ok^^ für was die muttis nich alles gut sind |supergri

@diemai: schöne swimmer-rohlinge! Hast du auch schon mal andere Körperformen ausprobiert? Oder wesshalb bleibst bei "deiner" Form?
Würd mich mal intressieren was du da für erfahrungen gemacht hast.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Zandecht

Ich habe doch jetzt schon leicht andere Formen im Bau !

Aber insgesamt sind sie doch immer recht hochrückig , da gebe ich dir Recht:m , .......bin einfach der Überzeugung , das wegen der zuvor schon 'mal erwähnten seitlichen Strömungen schmale und hohe Körper zuverlässiger funktionieren werden als dickere mit einem mehr ovalen Querschnitt #c.

Obwohl ich auch schon solche Swimbaits gut funktionierend in Videos gesehen habe|kopfkrat !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Micha383 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex hast du vll n paar bilder von dem FlipFlop Wobbler??


----------



## Torsten (6. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gelungene arbeit,sehen spitzenmäßig aus.weiter so.... Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Micha
den Wobbler habe ich nicht mehr. Müßte etwas suchen, vielleicht habe ich irgendwo noch ein Foto davon. Aber im Bild kommt das eh nicht rüber


----------



## Bondex (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab´sie gefunden, aber wie gesagt, man sieht davon nicht viel#c


----------



## Micha383 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex
Schöne Wobbler und wenn man n bissel hinschaut kann man das kippen schon sehen :m


P.s.
ich glaub ich muss auch mal das basteln anfangen ^^
N Bilderbuch HowTo wäre Top


----------



## stefano89 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Micha: How to mit Bildern wurde hier schon oft genug verlinkt.
zB bei JBaits.de


----------



## Micha383 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89
i know.
hatte gehofft das man den spaß erkennen kann mit rofl smiley und dem Bilderbuch


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin die Tage über was gestolpert, da dacht ich doch ....

wo der Motor herkommt? Kleiner Tip: es leuchtete blau und drehte sich dabei, gleichzeitig hörte man Tatü-Tata :m.

Läuft mit 12 V, derzeit noch mit meinem Bohrmaschinenakku, morgen kauf ich mir ne Mopedbatterie für €15 euro, das wars. Mal sehen wie sich die Krokoklemmen bewähren, sonst kommt was stärkeres dran. vielleicht Kleisterklemmen.

Mit stilvoller Tropfen-Auffangkiste.


----------



## west1 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na hoffentlich liest man in nächster Zeit nicht öfters in der Zeitung das aus unerklärlichen Gründen die Motoren der blau blinkenden Dingern verschwunden sind.

Wieviel Umdrehungen macht er, hab da noch nie mitgezählt?|kopfkrat


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ist für meinen geschmack ein klein bischen zu schnell, da werd ich wohl noch was basteln. so ca 2s für eine umdrehung.

ne, die freunde und helfer fahren mittlerweile ja mit den "ami-licherketten", da ist gar kein rotierender spiegel mehr drin. nur noch LEDs (denk ich mal). die alte rundumleuchte mit der klassischen gefärbten glashaube war regulär ausgemustert.


----------



## raetzrico (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Die Swimmbait Rohlinge gefallen mir super.Habe mir schon mal etwas Hartholz besorgt,von einem Kollegen,für meinen ersten Versuch. Werde eine ähnliche hochrückige Form versuchen.Mal sehen das wird ja doch eine deutlich langwierigere Geschichte.Aber mich treibt ja nichts,denn bis zum 1.Mai ist ja noch viel Zeit.
An alle 
Es sind in meinen Augen ja wieder sehr gelungene Köder gebaut worden.
Auch ich habe wieder etwas fertig.Diesmal habe ich mich mal an 3 Popper´n versucht.Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich sehr zufrieden,wenn Ihr aber noch Tipps oder Anregungen habt bin ich dankbar. Zwei mal 8 cm-26 Gramm und einmal 11 cm-40 Gramm.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## surfer93 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab in letzter Zeit wieder viel mitgelesen und bin da auch mal wieder auf den Geschmack gekommen

HIer mal ein Nachtleuchtwobbler, den ich Gestern gebaut hab...
Der erste nahc langer Zeit

Hat jemand einen Tipp, was genau ich für die shcaufel verwenden könnte?

Gruß Tim


----------



## bild (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1,5-2mm Makrolon oder Kupfer, Alu

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (7. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Viel Glück mit deinem Swimbait-Projekt , bei Poppern bist du ja perfekt !

Die sehen sehr schön aus#6#6:m !

Sieht so aus , als hättest du die Kopf-Fläche der Popper ausgehöhlt , ....ist auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen , ........hast du die mit'm "Dremel" ausgefräst(mache ich immer so) ?

@ surfer93

....schöner Leuchteffekt#6 !

Makrolon und Lexan sind Bezeichnungen für durchsichtiges Polycarbonat , nicht zu verwechseln mit Plexiglas(bricht leicht) .

Von anderen durchsichtigen Plastikmaterialien wie z. B. CD-Hüllen würde ich absehen , nur Lexan/Makrolon ist relativ bruchsicher ! 

In Modellbauläden(Conrad-Elektronik) gibt es auch Epox-Platten(nicht durchsichtig) , manche US-Bastler verwenden auch Leiterplatten-Rohlinge .

Wie bild schon sagte , ........Alublech 1,0 bis 1,5 mm geht auch gut , Kupferblech natürlich auch(ist allerdings schwerer) .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute
Ich habe jetzt mein gestreiftes Zeug in groß fertig. Im Moment baue ich noch an kleineren Wobbs mit Fotodesign. Später will ich dann auch noch was im "kleinen Schwarzen" zusammenleimen. Aber das muß noch etwas warten...muß ja auch noch Fliegen binden und der Sommer ist ja noch leider nicht vor der Tür stehend .


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier nochmal mein ganzer Schwarm 
Achja, hat schonmal jemand von Euch richtig kleine Stikbaits gebaut? Geht das überhaupt oder müssen die eine bestimmte Größe haben um vernünftig zu laufen? #c Die sollen ja so gut fängig sein, zumindest auf Hecht im Sommer. Vielleicht könnte man sowas auch für Forellen bauen.|kopfkrat Die gezeigten sind gekaufte und meiner Meinung noch deutlich zu groß für Forellen;+


----------



## diemai (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Habe schon "Spooks" um die 4cm gebaut ,....... gehen tut das , allerdings brechen sie schärfer zu den Seiten aus und gleiten daher nicht so weit , da ihnen ja mit der Körperlänge auch etwas die Führung im Wasser fehlt !

Manchmal findet man so kleine Stickbaits auch im Laden , sind aber keine Marken-Köder .

Auf Hecht sind diese Stickbaits wirklich total fängig , sollten sie gerade auf Oberflächenköder stehen , Barsche nehmen sie auch gerne 'mal..........manchmal ist es aber auch besser , Köder mit einer Oberflächen , -und Tauchaktion zu nehmen , ........wie z. B. den "Lucky 13" von Heddon oder den "Bass Oreno" von Luhr Jensen .

.......has'te ja wieder schöne Wobbler gebaut , .......Hut ab#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also ich habe sowas bisher noch nicht gebaut und auch noch nicht gefischt. Ich kenne daher die Fabrikate ohnhin nicht. Die beiden gezeigten habe ichganz neu und konnte sie auch noch nicht im Wasser sehen...ist ja immer noch alles gefrohren hier :-(


----------



## diemai (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Der gelb-schwarze Köder hat die tradionelle "Spook"-Form , ist sehr einfach zu bauen .

Das Ballast-Gewicht sitzt am Übergang des zylindrischen Körpers zur Schwanzverjüngung oder kurz dahinter , ungefähr 2/3 bis 4/5 der Körperlänge von vorne .

Je weiter hinten das Gewicht sitzt , desto schärfer bricht der Köder zur Seite aus , gleitet dann aber nicht so weit .

Mir persönlich gefällt die Position der Schnuröse auf Körpermitte nicht ,.... ich bevorzuge sie etwas weiter unterhalb am "Kinn" des "Spook" , da er nur so zuverlässig an der Oberfläche bleibt , ...........bei mittiger Öse kann er beim Jerken ständig wenige Zentimeter untertauchen .

Bei dem anderen Stickbait verhindert die schräge Schnauze dieses Abtauchen .

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abtauche schadet doch nichts, oder beißen die Räuber dann nicht mehr so gut?


----------



## bild (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex 

Sind wieder mal hammer Köder! 
Wie hast du das Etikett unten mit drauf gemacht ?
Gleich beim Fotofinish?
Würde ein Etikett auch gerne Auf meine Köder setzen.


MfG


Niki


----------



## Berlinerstar (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Gemeinde
Schicke dinger habt ihr wieder gezaubert#6#6#6

@ Bondex

Sag mal kannst du bitte von deinen Design den Bk 234-10 und BK 244-10 Posten.


----------



## weberei (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex:

klasse Wobbler, die Designs gefallen mir echt sehr gut #6 Leider klappt das bei mir nicht mit dem Fotofinish  Was solls... mach ich weiter wie gehabt.

|wavey:


----------



## Zandecht (8. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

super teile!

bondex: was soll man da noch sagen:m

diemai: hast natürlich recht, habe beim (zu) schnellen hinsehen die formvarianten nicht wahrgenommen. Top teile, bin gespannt wie sie fertig aussehen.

Grüße


----------



## diemai (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Das mit dem Abtauchen der Spooks ist nur 'ne persönliche Affinität von mir , .......sind schließlich Oberflächenköder#c#c !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für Euer aller Lob!

ja die Nummer habe ich gleich mit ausgedruckt

Sag mal kannst du bitte von deinen Design den Bk 234-10 und BK 244-10 Posten

Verstehe nicht ganz was ich posten soll??? Die sind doch beide schon hier zu sehen

klasse Wobbler, die Designs gefallen mir echt sehr gut  Leider klappt das bei mir nicht mit dem Fotofinish  Was solls... mach ich weiter wie gehabt.

Du mußt das papier etwas anweichen lassen dann legt es sich fast von selber um den Köder


----------



## weberei (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Du mußt das papier etwas anweichen lassen dann legt es sich fast von selber um den Köder



Danke für den Tipp. Soweit bin ich allerdings garnicht erst gekommen, bei mir scheitert es schon am Druck. Wenn das Papier eingezogen wird, bleibt es immer klemmen und schiebt sich zusammen, warum weiß ich nicht. Ich habe die eine Lage Klopapier schon sorgfältig festgeklebt, aber irgendwie klappt es trotzdem nicht. Naja ich lasse es jetzt deswegen auch lieber, nachher zerstöre ich noch den Drucker #q



PS: Habe heute die Prüfung bestanden  Bald gehts dann Angeln  
Mal sehen, wann sich mir die Möglichkeit bietet, die Köder mal alle zu testen |rolleyes


----------



## west1 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> PS: Habe heute die Prüfung bestanden  Bald gehts dann Angeln
> Mal sehen, wann sich mir die Möglichkeit bietet, die Köder mal alle zu testen |rolleyes



Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung! #6#6#6

Köder hast du ja schon, dann fehlt jetzt nur noch ein passendes Angelgewässer? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nEIN dU HAST MICH FALSCH VERSTANDEN
Klopapier darf man natürlich nicht weichen lassen, das löst sich ja komplett auf dann. Ich sprach von normalem Kopierpapier. Einkleistern und etwas liegen lassen. Vorraussetzung ist wasserfeste Drucktinte wie bzw Epson


----------



## weberei (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1:

danke für den Glückwunsch! Naja Gewässer werde ich schon finden... Hier gibt es einige Gewässer im Umkreis (~30km) nur leider direkt vor der Haustüre nix, aber das wusste ich aj vorher schon 

@Bondex:

ah ok, danke für den Hinweis! Dann werde ich das mal probieren, erstmal nur mit einem Köder, weiß nämlich nicht, ob die Tinte wasserfest ist #c Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp!!!


#h


----------



## surfer93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten
Ich werd versuchen mir in den nächsten Tagen sowas zu besorgen, damits dann auch weitergehn kann

sehr  schöne Wobbler, die hier so gebaut werden

Gruß Tim


----------



## bild (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich werde jetzt nochmal was nachlegen sind die 2ten Airbrush Köder  und ich muss sagen sie sehen schon besser aus oder?


MfG


Niki


----------



## weberei (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, die haben was, spitze! Sehen echt schon klasse aus, weiter so!!!


----------



## diemai (9. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ebenfalls meinen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung#6 !

@ bild

Die sind wirklich schön geworden #6!

@ alle

Habe heute morgen meine kleinen Swimbaits ausgebleit , ...hätte nicht gedacht , das in dieses PVC-Zeug noch so viel Blei 'reinmuß , .......das sind Gardinenbleie(und Schrote) , ca. 10 X 5 mm , ......schätze so 3-4 gr. pro Stück .

Morgen werde ich die Klebestellen verputzen und dann geht's an's Bemalen !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Teile!
Was wiegt dann so ein Köder ca. mit so viel Blei? 
Ich arbeite mit Kiefer die muss ich auch so stark bebleien.
Ist das dann nicht schlecht wenn der Köder so schwer wird?


MfG 
Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen zusammen!

So, nach einer kleinen, aber feinen Bastelpause werde ich mal langsam wieder durchstarten und hoffentlich bald den ersten "danach" präsentieren können!

Gruß Kohlmeise


----------



## diemai (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild 

Zu viel Blei im Bauch könnte u. U. die Aktion verderben , zumindestens ist das bei Wobblern und einigen Jerks so , .........bei Swimbaits habe ich da noch zu wenig Erfahrung !

Besitze aber einige 15 cm + PVC Swimbaits von amerikanischen Erbauern , die laufen trotz der großen Bleimenge im Bauch gut . 

Ich versuche immer , mein Material der Größe der Köder anzupassen , z. B. würde man mit einem 15 cm Wobbler oder Jerk aus PVC oder Balsa bestimmt Probleme bekommen , solche Köder würde ich dann aus einem weniger auftriebsstarken Material bauen .

Was diese kleinen Swimbaits genau wiegen , weiß ich nicht , ...habe keine Waage , .......schätze so um die 25 bis 30 gr. !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Niki die sehen gut aus! #6 Was für Farben benutzt du? Das Grün sieht gut aus.

@Surfer93
Was für eine Leuchtfarbe hast du da genommen. Hab mir letzte Woche auch so ein Döschen mit so Pulver gekauft und mal drei Wobbler damit eingepinselt.

Dieter ja das Material braucht schon einiges an Blei um zu sinken, bin schon gespannt wie die laufen. 

Meine Swimbaits sind noch nicht fertig hab die letzten Tage ein paar Wobbler gebaut, genau 12 Stück. An den letzten muss ich noch die Ösen putzen usw. Bilder kommen heute Mittag dann.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

........Hihihi , Hubert , ...das bin ich auch !

                          Gruß , Dieter


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........Hihihi , Hubert , ...das bin ich auch !


Dieter ich dachte die Swimbaits kann ich abends nach der Arbeit so nach und nach fertig machen, jetzt wo ich noch massenhaft Zeit hab bau ich mir mal so einen Ganzjahressatz Wobbler.  

Hier ist er der Wobblerhaufen fürs ganze Jahr. |supergri






Sind alle gerade noch so schwimmend, 13cm, 15cm und 18cm lang.

Hier so ein Junghecht versuch. Ob die Hechte wohl drauf stehen|kopfkrat





Allrounder, leuchtet nachdem er angestrahlt wurde. 
Trotz das er im dunkeln schön leuchtet hab ich es nicht geschafft mit meinem Foto ein ordentliches Bild zu machen, denk man sieht es auch so.





Weißfischimitat





und noch was poppiges.





Die Hechte und die leuchtende Wobbler liefen im Teich ganz gut. Die restlichen konnte ich noch nicht testen, der Teich ist wieder zugefrohren. #d


----------



## diemai (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

WOW , Hubert ,........ da hast'e dir ja 'ne geile Armada aufgestellt , die sehen ja ALLE top aus !

Ich selber baue und fische diese "Minnow"-Form eher selten , .........ich mag' sie nicht so wegen ihrer bescheidenen Wurfeigenschaften(Rapala Original) , .....wobei es ja heutzutage schon besser ausbalancierte Köder dieser Art gibt . 

Wie werfen sich DEINE Kreationen denn so ?

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter.



diemai schrieb:


> Wie werfen sich DEINE Kreationen denn so ?



Keine Ahnung mein Teich hat nur ca. 2m Durchmesser. 

Ich denk mal es müsste aber gehen, das Gewicht ist gut verteilt.


----------



## stefano89 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann stell dich doch weiter weg vom Teich, 40m und dann Zielwerfen xD
Spass beiseite, klasse Wobbler.
Werd heute auch nochmal nen Schwung anfangen.
Bei mir dauert das ganze immer sehr lang, da ich kein 5min Epoxy verwende und mir das meistens zu viel Arbeit ist. Da bau ich lieber neue Rohlinge.
Aber bald gehts dann wieder ans Lackieren.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## raetzrico (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
Danke für die Anerkennung. Ja wie Du es wohl auch machst ich habe die konkave Form an meinen Popper´n mit einem Dremel und Kleinen Frässtiften ausgearbeitet.

@ west1
Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an.Tolle Wobbler die Du da wieder fertig bekommen hast.Und das ganze auch noch in 3 Größen und 4 super Dekoren. #6#6#6 Da werd ich echt blaß.
Bin momentan auch nochmal an drei 15 cm Wobblern dran.Schaufeln und Achsen sind eingeklebt und sie sind zum ausbleien versiegelt.
Aber bei mir dauert so eine kleine Serie immer mal nebenbei ne halbe Stunde gebastelt doch so 2-3 Wochen.Die Geschwindigkeit bei Dir ist ja atemberaubend.
Womit arbeitest Du die Formen bei solchen Wobblern aus? (nach dem aussägen )Ich habe die letzten in Ermangelung von einem Bandschleifer nur mit Feilen bearbeitet aber das ist schon Mühsam.Vorallem das einspannen für den letzten Feinschliff. Wenn die drei fertig sind beginnt mein Versuch einen Swimmbait zu bauen.

@ weberei 
Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung.#6
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## bild (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West1

Also ich benutze die Createx Airbrushfarben da sie mehr Inhalt haben als die Schminke.  Pelznase hat mir damals empholen die
nichtdeckenden zu nehmen da ich die dann mischen kann und auf dem Alu sehen sie besser aus. Das Grün ist aus Gelb und Blau gemixt . Du hast echt geile Wobbler gebaut damit wirse das ganze Jahr spass haben!

@ Diemai

Meinst du dadurch laufen meine Wobbs schlechter? Bei Balsa muss man doch auch viel bebleien und das benutzen selbst die Großhersteller.


MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!:m



stefano89 schrieb:


> Na dann stell dich doch weiter weg vom Teich, 40m und dann Zielwerfen xD


In einer Richtung könnte es gehen mit den 40m, müsste ich mal probieren.



raetzrico schrieb:


> Womit arbeitest Du die Formen bei solchen Wobblern aus? (nach dem aussägen )Ich habe die letzten in Ermangelung von einem Bandschleifer nur mit Feilen bearbeitet aber das ist schon Mühsam.Vorallem das einspannen für den letzten Feinschliff.


Nachdem aussägen schleife ich die Sägeschnitte mit dem Bandschleifer volls in Form,
Die Rundungen je nach Material mit der Raspel, Schleifschwamm und Schmirgelpapier. Habs bei Eiche und Abachi auch schon mit dem Bandschleifer probiert, da ist aber schnell mal zuviel weg, deshalb nur von Hand.  
Einspannen tu ich nix, ich mach alles in der Hand.

Achso die Popper hatte ich ja ganz vergessen, Die sehen spitzenmäßig aus!#6 Sind die gedrechselt, aus nem Besenstiel?



bild schrieb:


> Du hast echt geile Wobbler gebaut damit wirse das ganze Jahr spass haben!


Danke Niki, :m ich hoffe doch dass ich Spaß mit ihnen hab.
Dann muss ichs mal mit meinen Farben auch versuchen ob ich so ein Grün gemixt bekomme.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Nein , ich meine nicht generell, das die Wobbler schlechter laufen , das ist wohl von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich .

Habe 'mal vor Jahren 'nen 15cm Balsa-Rohling aus Finnland bekommen(ähnlich "Nils Master" , aber vorne etwas breiter) , den wollte ich mit einer nach vorne weisenden dreieckigen Schaufel so auf 3 bis 4 Meter Tiefgang bekommen .

Da ich vorher nie mit Balsa-Rohlingen gearbeitet hatte , habe ich beim Ausbleien , wie ich das von schwereren Hölzern gewohnt war , entsprechend viel Blei am Bauch mit Isolierband angeklebt , so das er dann noch recht wenig Restauftrieb hatte .

Der Wob tauchte dann zwar recht steil ab(in'ner Badewanne) , wobbelte aber überhaupt nicht !

Da ich ja vorher auch Hans Nordin's Buch studiert hatte , habe ich dann ca. 1/3 bis 2/5 des Bleies am Nacken des Wobblers aufgeklebt , ..........und siehe da, ......er wobbelte , wie es sein soll !

Meine Schlußfolgerung daraus ist , das das viele Blei im Bauch eines auftriebsstarken Rohlings wie ein Kiel bei einem Segelboot wirken kann , der soll es ja schließlich vor'm Kentern bewahren , .........beim Wobbler verhindert dieses hohe Gewicht dann eben das seitliche Rollen und/oder Ausbrechen und der Köder wobbelt weniger bis garnicht .

Bei dem zuvor erwähnten Köder unterstützt das Gewicht im Rücken im Umkehrschluß dann ja ein Kippen und er wobbelt einfacher .

Wäre der Köder jetzt aus beispielsweise Teakholz gewesen , hätte ich bestimmt nur halb so viel Blei gebraucht , und zwar NUR im Bauch !

Dieses Ausbleien hat ich damals ganz schön Nerven gekostet , daher bin ich heute immer bestrebt , den Auftrieb des Materials der geplanten Ködergröße anzupassen , ........ferner könnte man bei zu leichtem Material auch Platzprobleme bekommen , das ganze Blei im Körper unterzubringen .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok gut das Buch von Hans habe ich natürlich 
Meine Wobbler sind auch nur max 11cm groß  aus Kiefer
also besteht da nicht so ein große Gefahr oder?


MfG


Niki


----------



## weberei (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Glückwünsche zur bestandenen Prüfung!

@ west1:

klasse Wobbler, die Form gefällt mit, wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass du die Vorlage hier einstellst (bitte, falls vorhanden, mit Schaufelschablone), wäre echt spitze, wenn das klappt. Kann man die auch auf kleinere Größen anpassen? Wo hast du das Blei positioniert? 

Wie hast du die Wobbler angemalt? alle mit Airbrush (außer zB die Tupfer beim Firetiger), oder? Sieht echt richtig super aus! Gefallen mir echt super gut.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## diemai (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Bei 11 cm Kiefern-Wobblern auf keinen Fall , da paßt meiner Meinung nach das Material voll zur Ködergröße !

                          viel Glück , diemai#6


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> klasse Wobbler, die Form gefällt mit, wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass du die Vorlage hier einstellst (bitte, falls vorhanden, mit Schaufelschablone), wäre echt spitze, wenn das klappt. Kann man die auch auf kleinere Größen anpassen? Wo hast du das Blei positioniert?
> 
> Wie hast du die Wobbler angemalt? alle mit Airbrush (außer zB die Tupfer beim Firetiger), oder? Sieht echt richtig super aus! Gefallen mir echt super gut.



Danke! 
Hast du das Buch vom Hans Nordin? Dort ist alles drin, ist der Killer. Falls du das Buch nicht hast schick mir deine Emailadresse per PN.

Die ersten beiden sind nur mit dem Pinsel bemalt, gestoppelt.
Der Weißfisch und der Firetiger sind gesprüht, die Tupfen gestoppelt. 

Das Blei (Bleiblechstreifen in der durchgehenden Nut) ist hinter der Bauchöse und ein Ausgleichsblei hinter der Schaufel.


----------



## fischer tobi (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west
klassse wobbler haste gebaut sehen richtig gut aus aus welchem holz sind die ???


----------



## west1 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischer tobi schrieb:


> @west
> klassse wobbler haste gebaut sehen richtig gut aus aus welchem holz sind die ???



Danke, Ist kein Holz, die sind aus Kunststoff, PUR Hartschaum.


----------



## weberei (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke west, die PN ist raus!


----------



## surfer93 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wet1:
Das ist Nachtleuchtfarbe von Creall. Nennt sich Glow. Die stand ncoh bei uns zu Hause rum...(gibts in jedem Bastelladen soweit ich weiß) Ich glaube die ist eigentlich um so Sterne oder so an die Wände zu malen, die denn im dunkeln Leuchten (gibts auch zum ankleben fürs Kinderzimmer) Hab die einfach auf den schwarzen Untergrund getupft und dann eine Schicht Epoxid drüber. Denke, dass das halten sollte

Ich werd vllt. morgen Abend mal wieder nen Rohling schnitzen.
BIngespannt, ob die Leuchtfarbe was bringt.. hatte mir den für Nachts auf Zander im Kanal gedacht... Und sonst bringt de rmir ja vllt. auch nen Hecht oder shcönen Barsch

Gruß Tim


----------



## raetzrico (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west 1

Ja die Popper sind aus einem Besenstiel. habe sie auf einer kleinen Drehbank auf meiner Arbeit mit meinen bescheidenenen Drehfähigkeiten grob vorgedreht und dann in der Drehbank mit einer Feile weiterbearbeitet.Dann natürlich Schleifpapier .....
Übrigens meine letzten 3 Wobbler wie auch die 3 gerade im Bau befindlichen sind auch aus einem Besenstiel ,ganz getreu zum Namen dieses Forum.

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## bild (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Seit wann heißt das Forum so ? 
( eher das Thema)

MfG

Niki


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Gemeinde
Hab auch mal wieder was fertig.
#h


----------



## nepomuk (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi volks

@ west, sorry das ich so lange nicht reingeschaut habe.
Deine Wobbs sind einfach erste Klasse, da ist mir eine Menge entgangen.
Leider fehlt mir momentan der Antrieb selbst zu basteln,
bin froh über PU-freie Zonen  
Weiter so
Gruß Swen


----------



## diemai (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar

Sehen ja sehr schön aus ,...... aber warum sind die Haken so klein und warum hast du die Einhängeösen quer gesetzt|kopfkrat ?

So kannst du den Geradeauslauf doch nicht einstellen#c !

Bei einigen Glider-Jerks machen solche Querösen Sinn , um die Gleiteigenschaften zu verbessern , bei Schaufel-Wobblern jedoch bestimmt nicht !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Swen! :m



nepomuk schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir momentan der Antrieb selbst zu basteln,
> bin froh über PU-freie Zonen


Dann bau halt was aus Holz.  #6


----------



## Berlinerstar (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Berlinerstar
> 
> Sehen ja sehr schön aus ,...... aber warum sind die Haken so klein und warum hast du die Einhängeösen quer gesetzt|kopfkrat ?
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke. Muss mir erst noch größere Haken kaufen.
Und über die Einhängeösen hab ick mir gar keine platte gemacht|kopfkrat. Werd ich bei meinen zukünftigen auf jeden fall anders machen. Muss mal schauen wie viele Fehlstellungen meine anderen haben. Die nächsten Tage werden immer wieder welche fertig, bin fleißig am Lackieren. Die Designs sind die von Bondex, nochmal ein dankeschön#h

Gruß Thomas


----------



## diemai (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk

................aus Blech kann man auch schöne Köder bauen !
                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ berlinerstar:

schöner Jerkbait, tolle Wobbler!


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ berlinerstar:
Kein Problem, dafür habe ich das doch hier eingestellt.
Habe das Dekor sofort erkannt. Aber was ist mit der Bachforelle los? War da das Rot alle?


----------



## don rhabano (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nette Teile wurden wieder gebaut....aber ein schlichter Rohling is doch auch was schönes 





LG

Konrad


----------



## Berlinerstar (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ berlinerstar:
> Kein Problem, dafür habe ich das doch hier eingestellt.
> Habe das Dekor sofort erkannt. Aber was ist mit der Bachforelle los? War da das Rot alle?


Du meinst den in der Mitte??
Nee da hab ich es direkt aufs Holz geklebt, den anderen hab ich vorher Pink Lackiert.
Aber jetzt muss ick mir erstmal nen neuen Drucker zu legen eh ich wieder welche Drucken kann.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=186002


----------



## Bondex (12. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe den Epson Stylus SX205. Der ist top!


----------



## Che_ck_er (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab da mal eine Frage...
Also wenn Balsaholz mit feinem Schleifpapier nachgeschliffen wird entsteht ja eine Menge Staub... Ich habe mal gehört, dass dieser feine Balsastaub giftig wäre ? Stimmt das ?


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jeder Schleifstaub vom Holz ist giftig. In der Lunge Krebserregend.
Der eine mehr als der andere. Buche ist glaube ich der giftigste.|wavey:


----------



## miosga (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die nächsten Wobbler sind fertig, müssen nur noch am Wasser getestet werden.
Die großen liegen bei etwa 10 cm und die kleinen bei etwa 3cm.

http://img127.*ih.us/img127/628/img8842.jpg


http://img268.*ih.us/img268/2941/img8845b.jpg


http://img195.*ih.us/img195/24/img8846f.jpg
http://img195.*ih.us/img195/24/img8846f.jpg 

P.S.: Jetzt hat es auch mit den Fotos geklappt. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## bild (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was macht ihr gegn Blasen im Epoxid?


----------



## tim kuehn (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich bin noch nicht gestorben


----------



## Naghul (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin, schöne dinger habt ihr gebastelt #6

ich habe die letzten wochen weniger gebastelt, aber doch den einen oder anderen fertig bekommen. habe mich wieder an einem swimbait geamcht. ich wollte unbedingt einen basteln, der nicht nur hübsch, sondern auch gescheit läuft. der nächste ist mir schon besser gelungen und er läuft auch ganz ok. aber das wird der letzte sein, den ich erstmal baue. habe echt keine lust mehr auf was kompliziertes #q#q

die nächsten werden wieder mal ein paar normale wobbler. 

wenn der swimbait den panzer übergestreift bekomme, dann poste ich mal bilder.
in diesem sinne.....


----------



## Berlinerstar (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Was macht ihr gegn Blasen im Epoxid?


Dünn und mehrere Schichten auftragen.
Gestorben ist hier noch keiner |wavey:
Ist eine Wissenschaftlich erwiesen. Also schon ne Staubmaske tragen


----------



## west1 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ miosga
Schöne Wobbler hast du gebaut!#6

Im Schriftfeld oben das kleine Bild anklicken und in dem sich geöffneten Feld die Bildadresse (Rechtsklick aufs große Bild und Bildadresse kopieren) vom großen Bild eintragen.
Oder diesen Code verwenden und anstatt der Sterne die Bildadresse einsetzen.


----------



## bild (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok eine etwas dicke Schicht ist auch noch ok?
Oder sind die Wobbs für die Tonne.


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich wurde öfters schon nach meinen Dekoren gefragt. Ich stelle den Link hier nochmal rein

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=64


----------



## stefano89 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es gibt doch glaub ich für jeden User hier ne eigene Bildergalerie wo man verschiedene Alben anlegen kann...wär vielleicht was für deine Dekore, denn bald wird auch dieser Post in den Tiefen des Threads verschwinden ;-)
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Jagdfürst (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bondex 

Wurden auch schon auf die Rohlinge geklebt.
So schnell wurden meine Jerkbaits ja noch nie fertig, genial :vik:


----------



## Bondex (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja jetzt kann sich ja jeder die Seite merken :q

@ Jagdfürst
Wilkommen im Club...
...na toll, dann laß mal sehe ob die Verarbeitung auch so perfekt aussieht Ich baue ja nur kleinere Modelle, da ist es immer spannend die Dinger in riesig zu sehen


----------



## weberei (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

habe mal deinen Tipp ausprobiert (Druckerpapier einweichen lassen  und dann auf den Köder machen) hat auch gut geklappt, bis darauf, dass unsere Tinte wohl nicht wasserfest ist :c
Naja probiere es mal an nem Laserdrucker von nem Bekannten, vielleicht klappts damit, hoffe mal schon 

Wäre echt spitze, denn so werden die Köder viel schneller fertig, sehen hammer aus und machen kaum Schmutz bzw Dreck, welcher beim Lackieren sonst entstünde...


Grüße
weberei  |wavey:


----------



## Jagdfürst (14. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Bis zum Wochenende kommen welche online. Einen schwar-weiß Jerk ohne Epoxi-Beschichtung zu zeigen ist ja langweilig 

Nun heißts erstmal die Klausuren in der Uni zu bestehen #q


----------



## diemai (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde ,

Meine ersten PVC-Wobbler sind fertig , habe sie "Maggots"(Maden)getauft ..........hatte sie in unverklebtem Zustand zwecks Ausbleien schon 'mal in der Badewanne getestet , da hatten sie einen recht eng wobbelnden Lauf .

Sie schwimmen , haben ein Stück Blei-Blech auf Höhe des 3. und 4. Segments hinten mit in den Bauch-Schlitz eingeklebt , welches den Lauf stabilisiert und hoffentlich die Wurfeigenschaften verbessern wird .

Na ja , 'mal sehen , was der erste Test der fertigen Köder so ergibt , ........hatte eigentlich gedacht , das sie stärker wobbeln würden ,...... aber als Kaltwasser-Köder gehen sie so noch allemal durch .

Als Nächstes werde ich 'mal ähnliche Köder bauen , allerdings mit dem dicken Ende hinten , ....'mal sehen , wie die dann laufen ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

yo, Weberei, das ist ja der Sinn der Sache!
@Diemai
die sehen ja mal lustig aus! Sowas hatte ich auch schonmal irgendwann gemacht. Meiner lief recht überzeugend. Du hast Deine aber anscheinend gedrechselt und dann gebogen? PVC=Styrodur?
Übrigens Maggot kannst Du sie jetzt nicht mehr nennen, so heißt schon eine von mir entwickelten Fliege (Nympfe)


----------



## diemai (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Danke vielmals , .........aber die sind nicht gedrechselt , sondern aus einem vollen Klotz grob vorgeschliffen , geschnitzt und dann mit Schmirgelpapier feingeschliffen .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also Styrodur, richtig?
Hier sind meine neuen Kreationen. Ich habe etwas mit Glitter gemacht. Erst das Fotodesigen und mit der Beschichtung dann das Glitzerzeugs. VERSCHIEDENFARBIGE GLITTER AUF SCHWARZ KOMMT AUCH GANZ GUT. BESONDERS DIESER GRÜNLICH SCHIMMERNDE SAND IST SUPI
Natürlich habe ich mir auch gleich noch ein paar ganz kleine für den Sommer in Fotodesign gebastelt


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier nochmal alle neuen, sozusagen die kleinen Geschwister von den neulich geposteten


----------



## Hannes94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dimai Tolle riesenmaden  da werden bestimmt keine rotfedern drauf beißen 

Bondex manmanman .... echt toll was du da alles baust  das wäre mir viel zu aufwändig bei den kleinen dingern^^
hast du schon mal überlegt das  bedruckte papier vorher mit klarlack zu besprühen damit man es später schleifen kann ?

ich komme in moment auch nicht mehr ans basteln  wegen der schule (vor prüfungen) ,termine , die toten fische aus  unserem see holen ,da wir leider ein fischsterben haben ....    und meinen b day morgen vorbereiten ^^

mfg hannes^^


----------



## don rhabano (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Viel Spaß morgen   Ich hatte gestern B-Day 

Schön reingefeiert -ich spürs immernoch


----------



## Hannes94 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ohh  alles gute nachtreglich^^ 
Danke


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hast du schon mal überlegt das bedruckte papier vorher mit klarlack zu besprühen damit man es später schleifen kann ?

Macht keinen Sinn. Wozu sollte das gut sein? Würde nur länger dauern und man kann das Papier nicht mehr weichen lassen. Bei meinen Cases habe ich das aber schon gemacht, aber da kommt ja auch kein Epoxy drauf. Statt Lack habe ich aber lieber Clou Porenfiller genommen


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ich die eingestellt habe werde ich einen Link dazu hier reinstellen


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Don R
ach fast hätte ich´s vergessen: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Burtzeldaaach


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|birthday:|laola:|laola:|laola:|jump:|jump::#2::#2:#g#g#g|birthday:|laola::z:z


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann bin ich mal auf Deine nächsten Wobbler gespannt. Habe ich noch nie gemacht mit einem im Tee zu werkeln. Aber da kommen dann bestimmt lustige Teile bei rum


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, ich habe das jetzt mal eingestellt.

Hier der Link dazu:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435&page=21

das habe ich genauso wie bei meinen Fotodesignwobbs gemacht und ich finde das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach ja fast hätte ich´s vergessen: Wer auch gerne so ein Case hätte kann sich vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. Ich würde dann das eine oder Andere Foto per Mail versenden. Besser noch über Skype. Also bei Interesse gerne eine Mail an mich oder eine PN hier im Board


----------



## weberei (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:  die sehen ja mal lustig aus #6 Wie immer bei deinen Werken: Daumen hoch!!!

@ Bondex: auch bei dir, wie immer: sehr schöne Arbeit!

@ Don:

Nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## Naghul (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: sehr geil gefallen mir sehr gut. alle bauen 0815 köder (mich eingeschlossen), aber du lässt dir immer wieder was neues einfallen. weiter so #6:l:l:l:l:l


----------



## bild (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 

so 0815 sind unsere Wobbs ja nicht immerhin laufen sie =P


----------



## Berlinerstar (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Gemeinde

@ don rhabano #h

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich

Ihr habt ja wieder ordentlich reingehauen.
Schöne Teile 











Morgen gibt es neue fotos von mir.


----------



## don rhabano (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:#2: Danke für alle Glückwunsche !!!


----------



## west1 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter die Maggs sehen gut aus,#6 meine sind noch nicht so weit dass ich sie zeigen kann. 

Bondex deine sehen natürlich auch gut aus. #6

Hab heute nach 4 1/2 Wochen Kurz und schlecht Wetter das erste mal wieder gearbeitet glaub kaum das ich diese Woche Lust habe was zu bauen. 

Glückwunsch noch an die Geburtstagskinder, #g hatte ich übrigens auch erst vor ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Bondex (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|jump:|laola:|stolz: Und gratuliere Euch allen, habt Ihr´s nicht gemerkt, wir haben Jubiläum 100 Seiten hat der neue Threat bereits |jump:|laola:|stolz:


----------



## diemai (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Keine Ahnung , ob Styrodur und PVC-Hartschaumplatten das selbe sind ??????

Echt super kleine Wobbler hast du da gebaut#6 , .......das wären richtige "Fingerbrecher" für mich , hab's lieber etwas größer !

@ west1 , @ don rhabano

Euch beiden natürlich auch einen herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich#6 !

@ alle 

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte zu meinen "Maden" , habe sie vorhin noch 'mal getestet , .......sie liefen noch besser wie beim zuvor erwähnten "Roh-Test" , ich bin zufrieden !

Meine ersten drei PVC-Swimbaits(95mm lang) sind mittlererweile auch fertig und getestet , .......sie sinken wieder sehr schnell(so wie ich's mag)mit ca. 30 cm/sek. , nur der Barsch leider ein kleines bißchen kopflastig .

War wieder 'n ziemlicher Kopfschmerz , um die Scharniere 'drum'rum zu malen , leicht verklebt waren sie auch , habe sie aber wieder freigekratzt bekommen .

Werde morgen 'mal versuchen , 'n neues Badewannen-Video zu machen , hatte heute kein' Bock mehr darauf !

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sind ja wieder geile Dinger, siehste sowas wäre mir jetzt wieder zu aufwändig. Ich will immer schnell fertig werden ;-)


----------



## diemai (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Mir macht das Basteln und Arbeiten an den Ködern an sich Spaß , deswegen probiere ich auch immer gerne neue Sachen aus , ........immer nur die selben Modelle zu bauen , wäre mir viel zu langweilig !

Habe eben 'mal ein Video meiner neuen PVC-Köder gemacht :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS8ACgB8bqc

Die "Maden" laufen sogar besser und intensiver als während des Ausbleiens , das freut mich natürlich sehr !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, zunächst einmal:

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Hannes und alles Gute nachträglich an west |clown:

@ diemai:

deine Swimbaits haben echt was. Du hast beim Bemalen so einen eigenen Stil, der gefällt mir echt sehr gut! Super schön.


----------



## raetzrico (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute an alle Geburtstagskinder.

@ bondex
Klasse Mini-Armada hast Du wieder fertig gestellt. 
Der Vergleich zum Feuerzeug zeigt ja mal wie klein die tatsächlich sind. Ist ja echt filigran.#6

@ diemai
Tolle Swimmbait´s und klasse Lauf. Auch Deine Dekore gefallen immer wieder.#6
Wieviel Blei braucht denn dieser Hartschaum um zu sinken?
Die Köder sind ja wohl ca. 10 cm lang.?

Enrico


----------



## diemai (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico , @ weberei , 

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte ,..... hatte in'ner letzten Zeit 'mal Ärger mit Sprayfarben , daher male ich jetzt lieber mit Modellbaufarben , ....auch wenn's länger dauert !

Rico , schau 'mal auf Seite 95(glaub'ich) , Beitrag #1420 , da steht was zu den Gewichten , .......die Köder sind alle 95 mm lang(auseinandergezogen) .

danke noch'mal , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so wie versprochen hier mein vorerst letzter swimbait. wollte solange bauen, bis er mir persönlich gefällt und auch läuft und hier ist er. die nächsten werden wieder wobbler :q


----------



## bild (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer erste Sahne Naghul! Wie hast du die Schuppen gemacht?   Die Flossen sehen auch geil aus.

MfG


Niklas


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke, die flossen sind gewöhnliches 1mm pc und mit airbrush verfeinert :q.
die schuppen sind eigentlich ganz einfach. erfodert halt ne menge arbeit. zuerst mit aluband beklebt und dann jede linie mit einem spitzen gegenstand gezogen. man muss halt sehr sorgfältig arbeiten, denn wenn die abstände zu sehr unterschiedlich werden, kann es schnell unnatürlich aussehen.


----------



## bild (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok das mit den Streifen alle so gleichmäßig würde ich nicht hinbekommen.

So nochmal einer von mir. Jetzt auch mit Epoxy!!! 

http://img181.*ih.us/img181/2978/dsc02066.jpg


----------



## Berlinerstar (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
So wie versprochen gibt es heute ein paar neue von mir|wavey:


----------



## west1 (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also erst mal Danke für die Glückwünsche! 

Wie immer Top Köder Dieter!#6



diemai schrieb:


> Habe eben 'mal ein Video meiner neuen PVC-Köder gemacht :



Wie man sehen kann, laufen alle Super gut. #6

Bondex Styrodur und Hartschaumplatten sind nicht das selbe.
Die Hartschaumplatten sind eher mit Holz zu vergleichen. Der Vorteil an dem Zeugs ist, es ist Bissfest und ohne Schutz wasserresistent. 

Naghul, sieht gut aus dein Swimbait! #6 Es würde mich echt interessieren wie der läuft. 

Niki du wirst immer besser! |kopfkrat Da kann man nur noch sagen, es ist Super Köder! #6#6#6

Berliner, deine sehen auch gut aus, #6 wie lang sind die Schaufeln der kleinen Wobbs?


----------



## weberei (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul:

|bigeyes Das ist einfach unglaublich, wie hammer deine Köder immer wieder aussehen!!!

@bild:
Man sieht echt, wie das Bemalen bei dir immer besser wird. Das jetzt ist echt schon richtig super, man könnte fast fragen wollen, ob der gekauft ist! Besonders dein Schuppenmuster gefällt mir sehr gut.

@ berlinerstar:

auch wiedermal sehr schöne Wobbler!


----------



## Berlinerstar (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hätt  ick ja beinahe vergessen dir auch Happy B-Day|wavey:
3cm ca.


----------



## diemai (16. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Super Swimbait ,...... handwerkliche Obersahne#6#6#6 !

Mich würde auch sehr interessieren , wie der läuft , .......ich stufe eine solche spitze und symetrische Form des ersten Segmentes als problematisch ein , lasse mich natürlich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren|kopfkrat !

@ bild

Dein Wobbler ist ebenfalls erste Sahne#6#6 , .......allerdings würde ich von der Verwendung von Kupferdraht absehen , das Zeug ist für meinen Geschmack einfach zu weich und kann zu leicht reißen , .........habe bei meinen Kupferblech-Blinkern auch immer Kopfschmerzen , den Steg zwischen Rand und Springring-Bohrungen JAAAA dick genug zu lassen !

@ Berlinerstar

Dein großer Aal gefällt mir besonders gut , sieht echt realistisch aus#6 !

@ west1

Freut mich auch sehr , das sich alles in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst hat , ......die "Maden" laufen besser wie zuvor im Rohzustand , .....und die Swimbaits funktionieren auch gut , ......hatte da Bedenken , denn wenn man sie in der Hand hält , verkanten und klemmen die Scharniere manchmal , anscheinend werden die Segmente im Wasser besser getragen , auseinandergezogen ja sowieso !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bild (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai das ist eigentlich eine Schweißdraht habe ich aus unserer Firma der ist eigentlich 10 mal härter als sonst das was ich verwende. Konnte den nur mit mühe biegen. Von innen ist der auch weiß.


Danke für die netten Kommentare!


----------



## Bondex (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Nagul, Diemai, Bild, Berlinst und raetzrico 
sehr schöne Teile allesamt! Habt euch sehr viel Mühe gegeben! Ich investiere wohl etwas zu wenig an Zeit in meine Wobbs. Aber bei der Größe muß man ja auch nicht soviel wegschleifen ;-) Im Moment muß ich erstmal meinen Bestand für den kommenden Sommer aufstocken. Die geplanten kleinen schwarzen müssen aber dennoch etwas warten. Im Moment einfac zuviel mit anderen Dingen zu tun, leider


----------



## diemai (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Oh , Schweißdraht , ...... , dann ist das also kein Kupferdraht , sondern beschichteter Stahldraht .

Na ja , halten wird der dann auf jeden Fall , ....wenn die Kupfer-Beschichtung beschädigt wird , allerdings auch rosten !

@ Bondex 

Vielen Dank ,....... mit der Mühe , das stimmt , diese Swimbaits sind langwierig , besonders das Bemalen und Lackieren ,...... man muß immer höllisch aufpassen , das die Gelenke nicht verkleben !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sicher ? Schade das ist nicht so schön wenn der rostet. Was nehmt ihr denn dann für einen Schweißdraht?

MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieh mal bei Ibääääh nach Edelstahldraht/V2A-Draht in 1,0 oder 1,2mm. Für Wobbler unter 6cm vllt sogar eher 0,8mm. Der ist gut zu biegen, rostet nicht, ist aus einem Material, also nicht beschichtet oder so und sieht zudem gut aus.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Thema V2A-Schweißdraht (Edelstahl). Da kannst getrost bei Wobbler unter 6cm auch 1,00mm starken Draht nehmen. Ich nehme nur 1,00mm starken.
Den biegt dir keiner so schnell auf!


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das Lob|wavey:
Find ick auch das der Aal mir am besten gelungen ist, hab auch immer das Problem das ich nicht weiß welche Farbe und welches Design.
Werd mir auch noch ne andere Airbrush pistole mit ner feineren Düse zulegen müssen, die die ick jetzt hab hat nur ne 0,50 Düse.
Hab heute wieder ein Paar fertig bekommen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und habe nochmal die von gestern einzeln abgelichtet.


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch welche.
Bei den Blauen ist es mir gelungen Wasserfarbe und Lackfarbe zu kombinieren. Hab nach dem Silber sprühen das Glas mit Verdünnung ausgespühlt, und eine paar tropfen der Verdünnung mit den silber pixeln im Glas gelassen. Sporadisch ist dann immer etwas gemüsch aus der Pistole gekommen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und zu guter letzt der Aal. Diesmal ist er ein Schwimmer geworden. Seine schwimm bewegungen sind auch besser als beim vorgänger.





Grüße aus Berlin |wavey:


----------



## bild (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Laufen die Wobbler anders als sonst da deine so ziemlich lange Tauchschaufeln haben?


MfG


niki


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen mir mehr auch wie Flügel. Vielleicht fliegen sie dadurch weiter;-) Spass beiseite, tolle Dinger, aber ich würd auch gern wissen ob die laufen!


----------



## Berlinerstar (17. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim testen sind alle gut gewobbelt.
Werd die tage mal ein paar videos machen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab wieder ein paar fertig.#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch ein paar.


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch der rest vom Schützenfest.


----------



## don rhabano (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Berlinerstar...
teilweise sind da echt schöne Farbgebungen dabei zb. der 3. 1522, aber mMn sind die Schaufeln bei vielen viiiel zu groß und ich finde persönlich auch die augen komisch (machst du die nochmal?), druckt dir doch welche aus.

Aber sonst TOP !

LG

Konrad


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat meine Frau auch bemängelt.
Hat da jemand vorlagen zum Ausdrucken?
Dann würd ick die nochmal machen.


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hey Berlinerstar...
> teilweise sind da echt schöne Farbgebungen dabei zb. der 3. 1522, aber mMn sind die Schaufeln bei vielen viiiel zu groß und ich finde persönlich auch die augen komisch (machst du die nochmal?), druckt dir doch welche aus.
> 
> Aber sonst TOP !
> ...



Welchen meinst du ?? 1522 ist keiner bei wo das Bild so heisst.
#h


----------



## don rhabano (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eben der letzte in dem Beitrag  Mat Pumpkin Dekor.

Augen hab ich dir mal ein paar angehängt ,wenn du spezielle willst kann ich dir machen ,dauert 1min.

Edit: Die Größe der Augen am besten u. einfachsten mit IrfanView ändern.
Ich makier zb. die 4Augen Strg+Y (Ausschneiden) Strg+P (Drucken) so 2cm einstellen ,dann bekommste so 6mm Augen.

Nochmal Edit : Die Schaufeln sind wirklich viel zu groß . Regel: Schaufel sollte bei Flachläufern nicht größer sein als der Durchschnitt des Köders. 
Warum hast du Front u. Hecköse quer gemacht ( Lauf des Wobblers nicht mehr richtig einstellbar).

Viel Spaß


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank dir#6


----------



## Naghul (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne teile berlinerstar #6

hab mal was neues probiert. ein jerkbait hier ist er:


ich habe durch zufall im bastelladen eine folie entdeckt. die folie ist mit einem hachdünnen schicht bedampft. man sprüht den köder mit einem kleber ein und drückt diese folie an den köder. nach einer kurzen trockenzeit zieht man die folie wieder ab und die schicht, die bedampft ist bleibt auf der oberfläche. geht recht gut, wenn man den dreh raus hat. die folie gibt es in silber, gold und regenbogenfärbung in hochglänzend. auf den foto kann man die tiefenwirkung es nur bedingt erkennen. mich ärgert es, das ich vor dem fotoschießen meine fingerabdrücke net weggewischt habe #q


----------



## bild (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer Jerkbait wie immer deine Köder sind der helle Wahnsinn!

#6


MfG


Niki


----------



## Bondex (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht etwa so aus wie meine Alufolienwobbler  Interessantes Material!


----------



## Naghul (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das zeug ist noch dünner als blattgold. halt nur aufgedampft und deshalb trägt es nicht auf. einzigstes problem ist, das die oberfläche absolut glatt sein muss. ich habe vorher eine schicht epoxy drauf gemacht. mit kunststoffmaterialien dürfte es auch gehen. mit holz sieht man die struktur zu stark.

hier noch einer mit der gleichen methode. ich nenne ihn candy :q


----------



## weberei (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oh ja, das sieht echt super beeindruckend aus! Du hast den Dreh raus 

Echt super geil


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Super Design! Hut ab!

Leider komme ich zur Zeit nicht zum Basteln. Vielleicht kann ich aber am Wochenende mal was fertigstellen.
Versprechen kann ich aber nichts.


----------



## diemai (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Echt geil , dieses Foliendekor , ...sieht absolut toll aus#6 !

@ Berlinerstar

Ich denke , das deine Wobbler mit ihren langen Schaufeln sich beim Wobbeln immer sehr stark auf die Seiten legen , das ist unter Umständen etwas zu viel des Guten(bewegungstechnisch) #c.

Deinen Indianerwobbler finde ich aber sehr gut gelungen , auch die Farbgebung sieht sehr cool aus#6 !

Habe hier 'mal einige Bilder meiner neuesten PVC Swimbait-Rohlinge ,...... das Schwierigste(das Drahtsystem in die Schlitze an Bauch und Rücken einpassen) steht mir noch bevor !

Wollte mich auch 'mal an einem Hecht versuchen#c !

Morgen früh werd' ich daran weiterarbeiten !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim testen sind alle super gelaufen.
Werd sie demnächst am Wasser testen. Wenn es nicht passt werd ick sie noch etwas modifizieren müssen.


----------



## diemai (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Berlinerstar 

Ich meinte auch nicht das sie nicht laufen so mit den langen Schaufeln , sondern sich wahrscheinlich sehr stark von einer auf die andere Seite legen , was für meinen Geschmack unnatürlich wirkt .

Wenn sie nun aus sehr leichtem Material sind und entsprechend viel Kielgewicht tragen können , vermindert sich dieser Effekt natürlich #c.

Aber wie immer haben die Fische das letzte Wort:q !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute....
ich brauch nen neuen "Dremel"....
Vor Jahren gab es son Teil mal bei Aldi o. Lidl für 15 (!!!) Euro.
Meins hat sooooviel mitgemacht ,dass ich sagen kann : Die Teile sind super.
Weiß jemand wanns das mal wieder gibt?

LG

Konrad


----------



## west1 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Berliner die sehen gut aus, besonders die Rothaut.#6

Don, ich brauch zwar im Moment keine Augen, hab noch ein paar Hundert. Vorsichtshalber hab ich mir sie aber mal abgespeichert. :m 

Naghul auch mit Fingerabdrücken sehen deine Jerks absolut Top aus. #6 Wie heißt denn die Folie oder wer ist der Hersteller?

Dieter du wirst immer schneller,  liegt das am Material? 
Bin schon gespannt wie der Hecht mal läuft!


----------



## west1 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hey Leute....
> ich brauch nen neuen "Dremel"....
> Vor Jahren gab es son Teil mal bei Aldi o. Lidl für 15 (!!!) Euro.
> Meins hat sooooviel mitgemacht ,dass ich sagen kann : Die Teile sind super.
> ...



Würde mich auch interessieren, meiner hat auch schon so seine Macken.


----------



## diemai (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West1

Eindeutig , Hubert , .........es bearbeitet sich wie Butter , habe nicht 'mal 'n "Dremel" zum Verrunden der Köder genommen , nur meine Schmirgelfeile mit 40er Papier zum grob vorarbeiten...........bin allerdings auch 'mal auf die Macken gespannt , die Hechtzähne darauf hinterlassen können  !

                                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heute morgen erst'mal 'n bißchen an dem Hecht 'rumgeschnitzt , muß mir morgen noch 'mal 'n paar neue Teddybär-Augen besorgen , .........dies' waren die Letzten , die ich hatte !

Möchte sie eigentlich in orange haben , ......aber da sie ja klar sind , kann ich ja auch noch die Augen-Senkung von innen in orange anmalen , das wird dann durchscheinen !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: der hecht sicht jetzt schon sehr geil aus, bin mal auf das endprodukt gespannt #6

@west1: Die firma heist c.kreul und die folie: metallic effect folien. und die serie: Hobby Line
hier die inet-adresse von der firma:

www.c-kreul.de


----------



## weberei (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> ich brauch nen neuen "Dremel"....
> Vor Jahren gab es son Teil mal bei Aldi o. Lidl für 15 (!!!) Euro.
> Meins hat sooooviel mitgemacht ,dass ich sagen kann : Die Teile sind super.
> Weiß jemand wanns das mal wieder gibt?



Hallo,

im Aldi Nord gab es den vor recht kurzer Zeit, ich glaube kurz vor Weihnachten doer so? Also ich glaube zwischen Mitte Dezember und Mitte Januar. Weiß ich nichtmehr genau. Habe natürlcih sofort zugegriffen :vik: Allerdings wurde der Preis erhöht auf 20€...

Bis jetzt echt eine sehr lohnenswerte Investition!

@diemai:

schicke Rohlinge! Ich stimme west zu, du wirst echt immer schneller


----------



## Bondex (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nagul
ich würde die Augen etwas weiter vorn anordnen, sonst aber schöner "Papageienwobbler"

Diemai
Du solltest den auf jeden Fall mit Epox panzern, dann passiert auch bei größten Hechten nüscht. Was ist das für ein Gelenk?


----------



## diemai (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank , Leute #h!

@ weberei

Das Schnitzen und Schmirgeln geht ja auch recht schnell , Beim Drahtsystem einkleben und bemalen sieht's da schon anders aus , habe ja auch immer nur ca. 2 Std. pro Werktag , an den Wochenenden etwas mehr(jedenfalls jetzt während der Schonzeit) .

@ Bondex

Das ist noch kein Gelenk , sondern PVC-Material , was ich in der Mitte hab' stehen lassen , .......habe die Trenn-Schlitze am noch eckigen Rohling in meiner Hobby-Fräsmaschine vorgesägt , so wird alles schön winklig .

Außerdem kann ich den Körper so als Ganzes formen , ....viel einfacher und präziser als einzelne Segmente .

Außerdem kann ich die Schlitze so breiter machen als mit nur einem Sägeblatt , da kommen ja nachher noch Ösen dazwischen , bei nur gesägten Trenn-Schlitzen wird der Köder bei Montage zu sehr auseinandergezogen , dann stimmen u. U. die Übergänge der Segmente nicht mehr genau und es gibt Abstufungen(besonders bei Ködern mit sehr geschwungenen Außenkonturen) .

Bis jetzt habe ich auch PVC-Köder immer epoxiert , dabei werde ich auch bleiben !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finds echt bemerkenswert, wie präzise du dabei vorgehst. So werd ichs bei meinem nächsten Swimbait aus Holz auch mal durchführen.
Wird sicher einiges erleichtern.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (20. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Kommt wohl wegen meiner Arbeit in'ner Metallindustrie ,..... da muß man bei der Fertigung vieler Werkstücke auch oft planvoll vorgehen , damit nachher alles stimmt und/oder überhaupt den Vorgaben entsprechend gefertigt werden kann ! 

                             Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## miosga (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ein Jerkbait, allerdings musste ich ihn nach dem Testlauf noch nachbleien. 11 g wiegt er jetzt.
http://img716.*ih.us/img716/2486/img8855.jpg

Dann noch ein gelb-schwarzer BVB-Wobbler 
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/4506/img8856n.jpg

Ein drei-teiliger Swimbait im Hechtdesign. Damit er überhaupt gerade im Wasser stand musste ich einiges an Blei vebrauchen. Insgesamt hat er ein Gewicht von 43g. Ich habe den Lauf noch nicht getestet und werde wahrscheinlich noch eine Tauchschaufel dran machen müssen. #c
http://img168.*ih.us/img168/593/img8858c.jpg

Der nächste Dreiteilige mit mehr Bewegungsfreiheit noch im Rohbau. Fehlen nur noch Farbe, Lack und Achsen. 
http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8026/img8860h.jpg

Zur Zeit arbeite ich an einem Zweiteiligen mit der oberen "Bewegungsfreiheit" aus Hartholz: Bankirei

|wavey:


----------



## weberei (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen doch sehr schön aus!
Dass man am Anfang nachbleien muss, ist wohl normal, im Laufe der Zeit hat man Übung und ein Auge dafür, wieviel Blei rein muss... War bei mir genau so!

----

Ich habe mal eine Frage: ich würde gerne mal einen oder mehrere Wobbler mit Foiling machen. Ich habe allerdings kein Aluklebeband, wie ihr es hier alle verwendet. Kann ich auch Alufolie verwenden, wenn ja (ich gehe mal davon aus dass es geht) wie würdet ihr die Folie auf den Körper kleben? Epoxy oder Kleister oder Uhu - Kleber ;+ Was sagt ihr?

Danke schonmal!
#h


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ miosga

Besonders der Jerk gefällt mir sehr gut #6!

Aber warum installiert du die Gelenkösen bei dem Dreiteiligen erst zum Schluß ?

Falls du irgendetwas nacharbeiten mußt , wird das Farbdesign doch wieder beschädigt !

Oder willst du damit vermeiden , das die Ösen mit Epoxy verkleben ?

Womit hast du das Fliegengitter auf den BVB-Wobbler geklebt ? 

Hatte sowas auch 'mal gemacht , ........mit Sprühkleber , das war nicht so prickend ,...... dauert sehr lange , bis er trocken war und der Netzstoff kam an den schärferen Körperrundungen immer wieder hoch .

Habe da nachher Alu-Tape 'raufgeklebt , das gab 'nen schönen Effekt .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Kleister geht auf jeden Fall nicht , der verbindet sich nicht mit der Folie , ....... die anderen wohl schon !

Der Köder sollte absolut glatt und eben sein , da sich sonst jede(s) Delle und Loch auf die Folie überträgt .

                               viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, danke!!!

Dann werde ich das bald mal testen an den nächsten Wobblern :m


----------



## west1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ miosga die sehen gut aus#6

Weber kennst du keinen Heizungsmonteur? Die verarbeiten diese Folie bei der Rohrisolierung. Ich würde einfach mal einen fragen ob er dir nicht mal ein Stück davon abgeben kann. 

Ich baue gerade an 6 Rasselwobblern rum. 2 sind bis aufs bemalen fertig, die restlichen 4 dürften bis heute Abend auch so weit sein. Nächste Woche gehts dann abends an bemalen und Epoxieren.  
Mal schauen ob sie bis nächstes Wochenende fertig sind. #c

Dieter wie weit ist der Hecht?


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , du weißt doch , das ich nicht der Schnellste bin , .....bin erst'mal an dem Karpfen 'dran , Drahtsystem einpassen und so !

Bilder heute abend |supergri!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## fischer tobi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich geh jetzt dann holz kaufen (verkaufsoffener sonntag) und wollte fragen was für holz ihr für ca. 12 cm lange oberflächen-langsam sinkende wobbler nemmt??


----------



## west1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , du weißt doch , das ich nicht der Schnellste bin , .....



Bin ich auch nicht mehr! :q Hab jetzt halt wenig Zeit und abends meistens keine Lust noch was zu bauen. #c 

Hier noch ein Bild von den Rasslern.


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler wurden wieder gebaut !  West1 uas welchem Material sind diese Wobbler?


Könnt ihr mir verraten warum der Jerk nicht richtige jerkt sondern sich eher dreht?
Die grauen Stellen sollen die Bebleiung darstellen.


MfG Niklas


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Scheint ja super geklappt zu haben mit den Reißzwecken -Verschlüssen der Rasseln #6!

@ bild

Dein Jerk dreht sich , .....etwa um die eigene Achse;+ ?

In dem Fall war das Ausgangsmaterial wohl zu schwer , demzufolge hat er zum Absinken zuwenig Blei abbekommen , was als Kiel gewirkt hätte !

Mehr Blei nützt auch nicht viel , da er dann untergeht wie ein Stein , ..........beim nächsten Mal auftriebsstärkeres Material nehmen .

Ein Höherziehen der Nase bei Folgemodellen und damit der Position der Schnuröse könnte eventuell auch Abhilfe bringen , da sich dadurch der Abstand des Gewichtes zur Öse vergrößert , .......das Gewicht kann so eine bessere Hebelwirkung um die lineare Zugachse ausüben und so den Jerk besser aufrecht halten .

Wie sieht denn der Körper-Querschnitt aus(und auch die Draufsicht) , ......flach , gleichmäßig oval oder eiförmig(wenn ja , wo ist er dicker , Rücken oder Bauch ?) ?

@ fischer tobi

In dem Falle hätte ich Abachi genommen , für die Wobbler zur Not auch Fichte/Kiefer .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ads Holz ist Fichte eigentlich nicht zu schwer eher zu leicht.
Odee habe ich den am Ar*ch zu wenig bebleit?  :q
Mein anderer Jerk läuft geil besser als der gleich aussehende Buster Jerk. 
Die Körperform ist im Anhang.
Der Bauch ist Dünner.
Also wen ich den Jerke bekommt der so einen Drall das er sich dreht (um die eigende Achse) und so nicht im Zick Zack schwimmt.


MfG

Niki (Der keine Ahnug hat wie er den Jerk zu Jerken bringt)


----------



## miosga (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

Ich habe beim dreiteiligen die Löcher schon alle vorgebohrt. Oben und unten genau passend und in de Mitte etwas größer, damit der Wobbler sich gut bewegen kann. So müsste ich eigentlich nur noch die Stifte, bzw. Achsen reinstecken.
Wenn ich den komplett zusammen baue krieg ich den Lack nicht mehr ordentlich drauf und das ist immer so eine Fumelei.
Hab die Achsen auch schon probeweise drin gehabt.

Zum Fliegengitter, den hab ich mit ganz normalen flüssigen Papier-/Bastelkleber angeklebt. Etwas mehr als üblich auftragen und andrücken.
Meist ist er in wenigen stunden trocken.


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

OK , dann war ich auf dem Holzweg mit dem schweren Material #c:m!

Aber jetzt sehe ich , das die Form des Köders recht ungünstig ist , die Schnurösenposition auch(hatte ich vorher schon erwähnt) .

Ich gehe 'mal davon aus , das du den Köder sinkend ausgebleit hast , oder ? 

Du könntest zwar am tiefsten Punkt des Bauches mehr Blei reinmachen ,.... aber Jerks , die schneller sinken als ca. 30 cm/sek wirken zunehmend unnatürlich .

Dein Jerkbait hat mehr die Körperform eines Wobblers ,..... ich hätte den Köder als Jerkbait um mindestens 1/3 der Breite flacher gemacht , hätte Rücken und Bauch auch nur verrundet und keinen ovalen Querschnitt gefertigt , da der Jerk dadurch nur noch einfacher ins Rollen gerät(bei einem Wobbler hingegen wäre das erstrebenswert) .

Ein flacher Körper gibt dem Jerk eine bessere Führung im Wasser , auch die Tendenz seitlich umzukippen reduziert sich dadurch .

Ferner hätte ich den Kopf nicht nach vorne verjüngt , sondern nur die Nase verrundet , ..... auf diese Weise hat der Köder vorne mehr Auftrieb und kann dann auch mehr Blei vorne im Bauch tragen , ........die hintere Verjüngung hingegen ist vollkommen OK und erfüllt auch den Zweck , dem Köder vorne mehr Auftrieb zu geben(damit er dort mehr Ballast tragen kann) .

Ferner läßt eine recht stumpfe Nase den Köder schärfer zu den Seiten ausbrechen , jedenfalls bei einem solchen Modell , .......bei eher länglichen Jerks mit dickem Hinterteil(viel Auftrieb hinten und Großteil des Ballastes hinten) ist eine spitze Nase von Vorteil , da so das durch's jerken beschleunigte Gewicht den nun vorne stromlinienförmigeren Köder dann schön weit seitlich wegdrücken kann , was die Gleitbahnen verlängert .

Ferner is mir aufgefallen , das deine Bauchöse nicht mittig sitzt(oder ist es nur die Fotoperspektive#c) , das kann bei einem in puncto Laufverhalten grenzwertigen Köder auch schon zwischen Wohl und Wehe entscheidend sein .

Wenn du schon unbedingt so'ne ovale Form beibehalten willst , würde ich das Modell unten bauchiger gestalten als am Rücken(eiförmiger Querschnitt) , aber auf jeden Fall die Flanken-Verjüngung nach vorne auch stumpfer machen , so das du im vorderen Teil mehr Auftrieb erhälst und somit viel mehr Gewicht einsetzen kannst(was ich wiederum an nur einem Punkt vorne zu konzentrieren versuchen würde) .

@ miosga

Vielen Dank für weitere Info , bezüglich der Ösen mag ich's gerne komplizierter , wie du siehst! 

@ alle

Habe heute an meinen Swimbaits weitergebaut , bin aber mit dem Karpfen angefangen , den Hecht habe ich nur getrennt und die Ösen im Kopf eingeklebt , die anderen Ösen muß ich noch anfertigen .

Beim Karpfen habe ich auch nur den Kopf geklebt , aber dafür sind alle Bauteile schon fertig , ........werde jetzt nach und nach die Segmente zusammensetzen , .......der Kleber muß immer 24 Std . aushärten , damit ich die Reste entfernen kann , also immer nur ein Segment pro Tag !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ehm sorry Diemai das ich das noch nicht erwähnt habe der ist schwimmend . Treffen die Aussagen trodsdem zu?

Echt sorry das du jetzt so viel geschrieben hast aber geile Swimbaits!.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Hannes94 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt  tolle  swimbaits naghul und diemai

Bild : ich denke das die  vorderöse zu weit oben  ist  und du zu wenig blei im bauch hast , evtl liegt es auch an dem zu tiefen bauch


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Sie treffen nicht unbedingt auf schwimmende Köder zu , da ich davon ausging , das der Köder sinkt !

Was soll dein schwimmender Köder denn machen , ...... auf Zug gerade abtauchen(Diver) oder abtauchen und gleiten(Hybrid) oder an der Oberfläche Zick-Zack schwimmen(walk-the-dog) ? 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also der Köder sollte so laufen wie der Salmo Slider nur ist mir das wohl nicht gelungen.  Das Design sollte so sein wie es ist =P.
Er ist Schwimmend aus Fichte ca. 8cm Lang. Wenn ich ihn Jerke bricht er nicht wirklich aus sondern dreht sich eher.

Nochmal alles zs. gefasst.


MfG


Niki


----------



## west1 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Niki die Wobbs sind aus PUR Hartschaum.

Dieter der Karpfen sieht gut aus  #6
Reicht das Blei auf dem Bild aus damit er sinkt? |kopfkrat


----------



## don rhabano (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Niki...meiner läuft


----------



## ederseefischer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab über den Winter auch nen paar Jerks fertig gemacht. Sind 15 cm lang und circa 85 g schwer, werden aber auch noch in 12 cm mit circa 60 g gebrusht. Getestet wurde die 15 cm auch bereits am Teich und sie laufen absolute Sahne mit nem fetten Belly Shaking. |rolleyes

Gruss Marco









Rechts ist nen fertiger Rohling in 12 cm. Er bekommt morgen Farbe verpasst.


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fette Köder wirklich erste Sahne Jerks. Aus welchem Holz sind die?
Weiß jetzt keiner mehr mir zu helfen? =(

MfG

Niki


----------



## ederseefischer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nimm Abachi statt Fichte. Wenn er nicht läuft, hast du ihn falsch austariert.


----------



## weberei (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oha die sind echt krass! 1A  #6


@bild:

schöner Jerk, schade, dass er nicht läuft  Kann dir leider absolut nicht helfen =(

@ diemai:

gewohnt akkurate Rohlinge !


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also liegt es am Holz ? Also jetzt mal grundsätzlich bleit man einen schwimmenden Jerk immer an zwei Positionen aus? Wo kommt mehr Gewicht hin vorne hinten?

Ich bin total überfordert. Bei den Wobbs geht das viiiiel einfacher.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## ederseefischer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild

Hab so ne Form wie du sie momentan gebaut hast, letztes Jahr auch mal gemacht. Mit Abachi lief der Jerk. Ist aber aufgrund seines Laufverhaltens eher was für nen Kanal und nicht für nen großen See, wo man Strecke machen muss. Wenn der Jerk schwimmen soll, musst du ihn so austarieren, dass er stabil und gerade im Wasser steht und der Rücken nur noch ganz leicht rausguckt an der obersten Stelle. Drillingen, Sprengringe und Titanvorfach sollten beim Austarieren schon mit eingebunden sei, damit es perfekt wird und man keine Überraschungen hinterher hat. Ob nun vorne oder hinten mehr Blei reinkommt, liegt an der Form des Jerks und am Holz. Bei manchen Jerks musste ich im hinteren Teil mehr Blei reinmachen als vorne. 

Gruss

PS: Abachi lässt sich super mit nem Schnitzmesser bearbeiten.


----------



## bild (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wo hast du denn das blei so ca. bei deinen jerks die du gepostest hast?

MfG


Niki


----------



## ederseefischer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mittig zwischen den Ösen.


----------



## diemai (21. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

Sehr schöne Teile , echt professionell#6#6#6 !

@ west1

Glaube nicht , das das Dachdeckerblei ausreichen wird ,......... habe mir gedacht , das ich aber so schon 'mal 'ne gute Portion Ballast drin habe(Bleifolie ist doppelt , also 2mm dick) ,..... den Rest bleie ich nachher aus , kann sich nicht mehr um so viel handeln und links und rechts des Schlitzes ist ja noch genug Platz .

@ bild

Grundsätzlich ist fast garnix , ........alles modellabhängig !

ederseefischer hat dazu ja schon 'was gesagt !

Ein sinkender Jerk sollte in horizontaler Position absinken , es gibt Modelle mit nur einer Ballastposition , aber die Meisten haben wohl zwei Gewichte , ....je eines vorne und eines hinten !

Die jeweilige Menge und genaue Position des Ballast-Bleies sollte immer bei jedem einzelnen Köder individuell ermittelt werden , da das Holzmaterial niemals gleichmäßig viel Auftrieb hat .

Ein Hybrid(schwimmender und zackend abtauchender Jerk) liegt so auf'm Wasser , wie ederseefischer es gesagt hat .

Ein Stickbait(walk-the-dog-Köder) ist mehr oder weniger länglich und rund und hat EIN Gewicht hinten , so das er leicht schwanzlastig aufschwimmt .

Ein Diver(geradeaus abtauchender Jerk , eher rechteckiger Querschnitt , länglich , ähnlich "Suick" , hat entweder 'ne schräge Tauchfläche vorne und/oder 'ne verstellbare Tauchflosse hinten)ist entweder auftriebsstark und unbebleit(zum Fischen über Krautbänken) oder leicht kopflastig und tief liegend aufschwimmend(EIN Gewicht vordere Hälfte) , ......zum tieferen Fischen bis ca. 2,5 m .

Kennst du diese Seite noch nicht ? 

Sind 'n paar Jerk-Baupläne drin ! Kann dir "the Roach" empfehlen , besser bekannt unter dem Namen "Heiddy" .

http://www.lurebuilding.nl

                          viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastler-Gemeinde , 

Auf Tackleunderground hat jemand gestern diese amerikanische Seite gepostet , ....wer also der englischen Sprache mächtig ist oder ein gutes Übersetzungsprogramm hat , wird darin sicher einige interessante Sachen rund um Wobbler entdecken , ....besonders im Untermenü "Crankbait ABC" .

Leider sind nicht allzuviele Bilder vorhanden , auch enthält die Seite keine Bastelthemen , ........ist auch natürlich sehr auf den Schwarzbarsch zugeschnitten , aber interessant finde ich sie allemal !

http://www.crankbaitcentral.com

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok aber für eine Fotofinish ist es doch besser wenn der Köder runder ist oder?  Also den nächsten den ich so basteln werde (da ich noch 4 Rohlinge von dem hab) werde ich dann mit einem dieckeren Rücken und einem dünneren Bauch ausstatten. 

don rhabano schrieb mir das der Jerk daher stabiler wird. 

Jetzt müsst ichr mir nur noch sagen wo ich das Blei anbringen soll eher alles um die Öse herum ?  an der Öse und am Schwanz? 
Am kopf? Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ca. sagen also z.B. 1/3 am Schwanz 2/3 an der Öse vom Blei.

Wäre euch sher dankbar.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## don rhabano (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab alles rund um die Öse-> sinkt kopflastig( bleibt am Grund auf dem Bauchhaken stehn),aber ich will das Teil ja auch nicht langsam fischen.
Daher kann ich Dieters Aussaga, dass ein Jerk nur 30cm pro Sekunde sinken sollte nicht ganz teilen ,da wenn ich schnell jerke kommt der Köder sehr flott nach oben ,was man ja nichtunbedingt will.

LG
Konrad


----------



## weberei (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|director: *Es ist wieder soweit! *|director:

Lidl hat Angel- und Heimwerkerzubehör im Angebot (ab Mo., 29.03.10)!

Dabei dürfte für viele hier einiges interessantes dabei sein, zB:

Dremel in Akkuversion für knappe 20€ *(hier wurde ja vor kurzem erst danach gefragt!)* 

Alutape 15m für 1,59 €

und ein Schleifpapierset für 0,99€

Vieles was uns hier sehr interessieren dürfte, ich werde mir wohl das Tape und das Schleifpapierset holen und noch die Tragetasche (aber das gehört nicht hier rein).

Grüße


----------



## don rhabano (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Akkudremel Teil will ich aber nicht -.-
Hat bestimmt wenig Leistung und ist nach nem halben Jahr futsch.
Schleifpapier wird gekauft!


----------



## bild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Akkudremel würde ich auch nicht nehmen. Habe von ALDI den Dremel mit Schnur  .  Der hat immer gute Leistung und Hat noch so ein Kabel dann hat man so ein Schlauch in der Hand damit Kommt man dan auch überall hin.

MfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heißt Welle das Teil .
Den hab ich auch (halb kaputt)- gibts aber nicht mehr im Lidl?!
Greetz


----------



## bild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ka aber bestimmt bald wieder bei ALDI.


----------



## nepomuk (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde,
falls jemand interessiert ist mit dem gleichen Material zu 
werkeln wie Hubert und Dieter,
einfach eine mail an mich.
Ich versende dann ein Päckchen an euch.
Wenn Material und Kondition gefällt, schickt ihr mir 10€, per Post.
Leider kann ich keine qm sowie Gewichtsangaben machen,
richtet sich nach der vorhandenen Kartonage
(keine Pralinenschachtel).|kopfkrat
Gruss, Swen


----------



## bild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also du meinstdieses PVC änliche Zeug? Wäre schon Interessiert.

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, danke für den Link!#6

Weber einen Dremel ohne Kabel kann ich nicht gebrauchen, denke auch der ist zu schwach. Trotzdem Danke. :m

Niki, ja Nepo meint das PVC ähnliche Zeugs.


----------



## weberei (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, kann schon sein, dass der Dremel so weniger Kraft hat. Wollte es nur gesagt haben 

@bild:

wie ich bereits schrieb (als don rhabano es das erste mal erwähnt hatte und fragte, wann der wohl wieder bei Aldi reinkommt) habe ich mir neulich erst einen dort gekauft, also wird es scheinbar noch dauern, bis Aldi wieder einen drin hat


----------



## bild (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gut mhm das wäre schon Interessant.

Schade mit dem Dremel mein alter hat auch schon seine Macken.


----------



## diemai (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Das mit den 30 cm/sek ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen , ........habe das in mehreren Katalogen und Publikationen gelesen , ........Jerkbaits mit dieser Sinkgeschwindigkeit wurden als "schnellsinkend" bezeichnet .

Bezüglich der Attraktivität eines Jerks macht das für mich auch Sinn , das er nicht unnatürlich schnell absinkt(dann könnte ich ja auch 'n Blinker oder Gummifisch fischen) .

Die Amerikaner haben den Begriff "hang time" für Jerks und Wobbler ,..... das bedeutet soviel wie der Zeitraum , in dem sich ein Köder im Gesichtsfeld der Räuber(oder der fangträchtigen Tiefe) befindet ,...... ein möglichst großer Zeitraum ist für sie erstrebenswert , das gilt für sinkende sowohl auch für abtauchende Köder . 
Also danach sollte ein Köder eher langsam absinken oder auch wieder aufsteigen !

Andererseits hast du natürlich auch recht , das manche Jerks beim Einholen teilweise recht schnell aufsteigen , aber dann muß man sie halt langsamer führen und längere Absinkpausen einlegen .

Es gibt auch(oder man konstruiert sie selber)Modelle , die nicht so schnell aufsteigen , ohne das man sie schneller sinkend als 30 cm/sek austarieren muß .

Andererseits gibt's auch Welche , die es geradezu magnetisch zur Oberfläche zieht , auch wenn sie schwerer sind .

Ich fische manche Jerks bis zu 15 m tief , vorzugsweise im Herbst und Winter ,..... dauert zwar lange , bis sie am Grund sind , aber sie bleiben bei langsamer Führung dann ja auch recht lange dort , .....und manchmal packt auch ein Hecht oder Zander zu !

Der Hecht auf'm Bild hatte vor 3 Jahren auf den kleinen 50 gr. Jerk(Eigenbau meines finnischen Freundes) auf ca. 8m an einer ansteigenden Kante gebissen .
Der Köder ist so fein , das ich ihn sogar an meiner mittleschweren MeFo-Spinnrute gut werfen und führen kann .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Diemai, hat sich eigentlich schon was in Sachen Tackleunderground getan?
Wenn nicht, dann mach ich einfach nochmal nen ganz neuen Account.
Vllt gehts ja dann.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89 

Hatte seinerzeit 'n Thread eröffnet sowie auch 'ne Mail an den Admin geschrieben , ....leider alles ohne irgend'ne Antwort soweit , ....tut mir leid !

                     Viel Glück , Dieter #h


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,
das ist doch der T-Jerk von Jio wenn ich mich nicht irre. Den Bau ich auch gerade nach;-) Habs gestern nicht geschafft. Fahre jetzt gleich zur Post. Bis denn


----------



## diemai (23. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

Hallo , Björn , 

Das ist glaub'ich sein "Iso-T" , er baut mehrere Modelle , die "T-Jerks" heißen , .......hier kannst du sie sehen :

http://www.obblers.com

                                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## raetzrico (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1
sehr schöne Rohlinge Deine Rassler.
Ich habe mir auch ein Stück ziemlich harten Schaum besorgt. Die Verarbeitung werde ich demnächst mal testen.
@ederseefischer
Deine Jerk´s gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut. Wenn es den Fischen genau so geht na dann Petri Heil. Klasse Arbeit
@diemai 
Auch Dein Hecht und Karpfen Swimmbait sind natürlich wieder Mega Detailgetreu.Super!!!
Mein erster Swimmbait ist in Arbeit. Ich hoffe er gelingt.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## diemai (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Vielen Dank , ........dauert auch ziehmlich lange , die Swimbaits zusammenzufügen ,........der Kleber muß immer 24 Std. aushärten , bevor ich den Überschuß mit'm "Dremel" und 'ner Feile entfernen kann , .........sonst ist er noch zu weich und verschmiert die Werkzeuge . 

Habe heute morgen das jeweils vierte Segment montiert , morgen früh dann wieder verputzen und beim Hecht das Fünfte 'ranmachen , beim Karpfen nur noch den Schwanz .

Was hast du denn da für'n Hartschaum;+ ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> @ west1
> sehr schöne Rohlinge Deine Rassler.
> Ich habe mir auch ein Stück ziemlich harten Schaum besorgt.



Danke!:m Würde mich auch interessieren was für einen  Hartschaum du hast.


----------



## bild (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist der Hartschaum der selbe wie bei den Salmo Ködern ?


MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Salmo...Hartschaum? Sind die nicht alle aus Balsa?


----------



## Bondex (24. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe noch keinen aufgesägt um nachzusehen, dazu sind die zu teuer, aber ich denke das wird auch Kunststoff sein.


----------



## bild (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=97826&highlight=r%F6ntgen

Sieht nicht so nach Balsa aus.



MfG

Niki


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei einem industriellhergestelltem Köder wie dem Salmo denke ich das dieser Gegossen wird. Also ein Harz mit einem Leichtfüllstoff (Microspehres, etc). Da wird bestimmt nichts gefräst oder sonstiges. Wäre ja viel zu teuer!


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri Heil zusammen! #h

Hab mich mal etwas umgesehen, super teile, die ihr baut! Würde ich auch mal versuchen, hab ja schon einiges hier gelesen, aber wie bekommt man die dratösen für die drillinge und schnur in einem holzwobbler richtig fest, daß sie halten und was kann ich anstelle von epoxydharz nehmen?


----------



## Bondex (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm das kann ich nicht unterstreichen. Rappala baut immer noch Balsawobbler. Die Rohlinge werden gefräst


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja die Rapala werden aus Abachi und Balsa in Finnland gefräst. Der Zusammenbau erfolgt dann aber in Niedriglohnländern!


----------



## diemai (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DerOderfischer

Ohne Epoxy werden das wohl eher "Einweg-Köder" !

Du kannst aus Draht Splinte biegen und diese durch Bohrungen an der Unterseite des Köders zum Rücken führen und die Enden dort in vorgearbeitete Nuten umbiegen(damit nix vorsteht) .

Wenn das aus konstruktionstechnischen Gründen so nicht geht(z.B. Schnuröse) , setzt man eine Querbohrung 8 - 10 mm durch den Wobbler(der muß natürlich entsprechend groß sein) führt die Splint-Bohrung von außen mittig in die Querbohrung und biegt die Splintenden dann beidseitig seitlich in die Bohrung(geht nur mit recht weichem Draht) .

In die Bohrung wird nun ein stramm sitzender Holz-Dübel einegeleimt , zuvor wird eine Fläche als Aussparung für die Splinttenden , die ja jetzt in Längsrichtung in der Querbohrung liegen ,  angearbeitet , ....zu Schluß alles sauber verschleifen !

Die anderen Bohrungen kann man auch mir Leim verschließen , .....der Wobbler wird bei sauberer Arbeit und geigneter Konstruktion durchaus auch seine Fische fangen , aber die Saison durchhalten wird er nicht , ......weil ohne Epoxy sehr schnell Wasser eindringt .

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ DerOderfischer
> 
> Ohne Epoxy werden das wohl eher "Einweg-Köder" !
> 
> ...




Vielen dank!  was kostet das epoxydharz? und wo bekomme ich sowas?|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html

das wird hier sehr oft und gerne benutzt. Harz 601 und Härter 650.

Soll wohl so ziemlich das beste sein... Kann ich nicht beurteilen, benutze (noch) ein anderes.

Grüße

weberei


----------



## bild (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist wirklich das beste Harz !!!!!!!!!!!!

MfG


Niki


----------



## west1 (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Petri Heil zusammen! #h
> 
> Hab mich mal etwas umgesehen, super teile, die ihr baut! Würde ich auch mal versuchen, hab ja schon einiges hier gelesen, aber wie bekommt man die dratösen für die drillinge und schnur in einem holzwobbler richtig fest, daß sie halten und was kann ich anstelle von epoxydharz nehmen?



Die Ösen solltest du schon mit einem guten Kleber einkleben.
Ich nehme den hier 5-Minuten Epoxyd-Harz von Conrad.

Das Harz 601 und der Härter 650 von Behnke ist für das Beschichten gedacht, zum kleben ist der nix.


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
auch das 5 Min Epoxy von Behnke taugt nur bedingt zum Einkleben. Es braucht bedeutend mehr als 5 Min bis es anzieht. Das 5 Min Epoxy von R & G welches Conrad vertreibt ist aber erste Sahne.

Das Behnke 601/650 ist schon sehr gut. Es gibt aber durchaus Profis die schon direkte Vergleiche mit bedeutend teueren Harzen gemacht haben. Also wem das gute Behnke zu günstig ist, der findet auch teuere und ein bisschen glänzendere Harze. Man muss dazu hier einfach im alten Thread lesen...


----------



## bild (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Uhu plus sofort fest 2min. ist noch besser !!!
Das ist 3 min schneller hehe =P.

 Ist auch Markenqualität.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## don rhabano (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi,
> auch das 5 Min Epoxy von Behnke taugt nur bedingt zum Einkleben. Es braucht bedeutend mehr als 5 Min bis es anzieht. Das 5 Min Epoxy von R & G welches Conrad vertreibt ist aber erste Sahne.


 
|good: HAARGENAUSO seh ich das auch!!!

Hab leider noch behnke (vorher hatte ich eben Conrad)  halbvolle fläschchen...

LG

Konrad


----------



## norwegian_sun (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen dank für die zahlreichen tipps und links, hab sie gespeichert und werde demnächst mal etwas material bestellen, preislich isses ja ok, wenn ich bedenke, was ein fertiger wobbler im laden kostet....aber aller anfang ist eben schwer..


----------



## raetzrico (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

An alle die gefragt haben was für Hartschaum ich da habe.
Habe von meinem Vater einen Keil aus einem recht harten
extrem feinporigen Schaum bekommen. Ich denke es stammt ursprünglich aus der Peene-Werft. Das weiß aber keiner mehr so genau. Das Zeug ist so leicht gelblich und so als Ganzes Stück wie auf dem Bild auch erstaunlich schwer.Es läßt sich super schnitzen und schmirgeln.Die Rohlinge lassen sich daraus auf jeden Fall erheblich schneller in Form bringen. Und ein weiterer Vorteil man muß vor dem ausbleien nicht versiegeln.Allerdings wird einiges mehr an Blei von Nöten sein.
Ich benutze übrigens auch Conrad 5 Minuten Epoxy zum einkleben der Bauteile in die Köder und das Behnke 601/605 zum Versiegeln in drei Schichten. Bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Scheint ja auch so'ne Art PVC-Hartschaum zu sein , wenn das Stück so ziehmlich schwer ist , hat es vielleicht eine höhere Dichte , .........mein PVC wiegt ungefähr so viel wie Balsa(nach Volumen) .

Aber aus dem Teil bekommst du ja 'ne Menge Wobbler raus|supergri !

@ DerOderFischer

Ich benutze den Kleber UHU Endfest 5 min. , von der 2 min Version würde ich die Finger lassen , der zieht zu schnell an , so das man nicht genügend Zeit hat , die zu verbindenden Teile auszurichten oder mehrere mit einer Mische zu verkleben .

Der Kleber ist aber recht teuer , andere Leute verwenden Epoxy-Kleber aus'm Modelbau , gibt's dort in kleinen Gebinden , die zwar noch etwas teurer sind , jedoch wesentlich mehr Inhalt haben .

Zum Lackieren ist dieser Kleber aber nicht geeignet !

Zum Anfang muß man schon einiges für Werkzeug und Material investieren , .......aber mit der Zeit und wachsender Erfahrung armortisieren sich die Kosten etwas , .........aber viel billiger als im Laden wird's dann auch nicht , wenn die Ansprüche an die Ausstattung und das Aussehen der Eigenbauten wachsen .

Aber der immense Vorteil von Eigenbau ist , das man sich später mit einiger Erfahrung seine Köder für eigene Ansprüche zurechtschneidern kann , ........die Teile hat kein anderer und die Fischen kennen die Modelle garantiert nicht !

Du kannst anstelle von Drahtösen auch spezielle Köderschraubösen aus rostfreiem Stahl verwenden , .......gibt's z. B. bei http://www.lureparts.nl oder direkt aus USA bei http://www.mooreslures.com ( gut 20% Mehrkosten auf Warenwert und Versandkosten durch Mehrwert, -und Einfuhrsteuer) .

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn der Warenwert über 22€ ist...


----------



## diemai (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Warenwert UND Versandkosten rechnet der Zoll zusammen und berechnet daraus die Abgaben(warum auch immer ,..... so wird eine teilweise Leistung besteuert , die nicht 'mal innerhalb der EU vollbracht wurde .........die hierzulande übliche Einwohnerabzocke eben ?) , .........Versandkosten eines Päckchens  sind ja schon bald 20 $ per Land/Seeweg !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, das is mir neu. Wenn ich bis jetzt was in den USA bestellt habe, dann hat mich der Versand meist um die 5$ gekostet. Bekomme die Woche noch ne Sendung an Mustad Drillingen, 100 Stück inkl. Versand für 15€ aus Kanada...und da kommt sicher kein Zoll oder was auch immer drauf ;-)
Es geht hier ja auch um Kleinteile, und nicht um 10 große Jerks, also sehe ich da keine Probleme.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Habe mir immer so alle ca. 12 bis 18 Monate Nachschub an Drillingen , Schraubösen , Dekorfolien , Springringen , etc . , bestellt , .......jeweils immer so für ca. 100 $ Warenwert , ..........Zoll mußte ich aber immer auf ca. 120 $ bezahlen !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Wunder bei so großen Bestellungen ;-)


----------



## ederseefischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gut das es bald wieder losgeht...

Die Woche hab ich nochmal 8 Stück fertig gemacht. Die erste Schicht Epoxy haben sie drauf und 5 Schichten fehlen noch. Sollten somit Ende nächster Woche fertig sein. Zwei neue Dekore kommen noch hinzu, dann sollte es für diese Saíson reichen. 

Hab mir gerade noch mal in Ruhe die letzten Seite durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass hier ziemlich viele geile Köder schon gebaut wurden. Besonders die Swimbaits haben mir gefallen. 

Gruss


----------



## diemai (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

Deine Jerks sehen wirklich sehr professionell aus#6#6 , ......und dann noch 6 Schichten Epoxy , .......das wird ja 'n richtiger Panzer !

               Sehr schöne Arbeiten , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Berlinerstar (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute 
Habt ja wieder ne menge schöner Teile gebaut.


----------



## stefano89 (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ederseefischer: darf man fragen, welches Epoxy du verwendes? Bei dem, das ich benutze (EnvirotexLite) wäre das völlig übertrieben. Eine Schicht würde da schon fast ausreichen und ich denke, dass es bei dem hier oft benutzten Behnke auch so ist.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## don rhabano (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Behnke 601 Mitteldick aufgetragen (nicht dünn, nicht dick -> nasen)

-6cm 1 Schicht
-13cm 2 Schichten
-18 3-5 Schichten
18+ Mehr Schichten

So circa kann man das so sagen.
Natürlich gibt es immer Sonderfälle etc.

LG


----------



## ederseefischer (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze auch das Envirotex Lite, aber streiche die Jerks damit nur hauchdünn ein. Die Jerks letztes Jahr hatten drei Schichten drauf und ein Big-Pike hat mir diese an zwei Stellen bis aufs Holz durchgebissen. Gut das dass Holz imprägniert war, sonst hätt ich den Jerk gleich wegwerfen können. Danach wurde auf 5 Schichten erhöht. Bei dem nächsten Big-Pike sind die Zähne an zwei Stellen dann vor der letzten Schicht Epoxy hängen geblieben. Zur Sicherheit kommen dieses Jahr sechs Schichten drauf.

Da ich das Epoxy hauchdünn auftrage, um eine absolut glatte Oberfläche zu erhalten, wird das schon nen kleiner Panzer, aber die Schutzschicht ist dadurch extrem widerstandsfähig und der Jerk sehr lange haltbar.

Hatte es ganz zu Anfang mal richtig fett mit einer Schicht Epoxy eingestrichen. Nach einem fetten Biss ist das Epoxy an zwei Stellen großflächig herausgebrochen.

Daher: Lieber mehrmals dünn auftragen als einmal richtig fett. 

Gruss Marco


----------



## diemai (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer 

........interessant , ......man lernt nie aus , .........ich begnüge mich mich mit je zwei Schichten Acryl, Epoxy und Spannlack , ..........imprägniert sind meine Köder ja auch , ..........und sollte wirklich 'mal einer zu doll zerkratzt sein , lackiere ich ihn halt über , zur Not auch gleich am Wasser mit klarem Nagellack !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ederseefischer:

beeindruckende Jerkbaits, super schön!

@all:

war eben im Obi. 
Habe dort eine Platte Bastlerglas (Polystyrol) gekauft, 2mm stark. Ist das auch verwendbar für Tauchschaufeln? Polycarbonat, Lexan oder Macrolon gab es nicht, dachte hier schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass es Bastlerglas auch tut.

Und direkt dabei habe ich noch nach so PVC Schaum Zeug gesucht. Habe dabei Jackodur gefunden, ist das so ähnlich wie "euer Zeug"?

Danke schonmal!!!

weberei#h


----------



## weberei (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achso:
noch ein Bild von dem Etiket der Platte


----------



## don rhabano (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist nicht gut! Hab das Zeug in 4mm und es bricht sehr leicht, wird gelblich und reißen tuts auch schnell. Brings leiber zurück und bestell dir irgendwo welches.


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab da mal ne frage ausser der reihe, wer weis, wo ich dünne fieberglsstäbe oder ähnliches für posenantennen herbekomme?|kopfkrat 
Schaschlykspießer brechen zu leicht#q


----------



## diemai (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DerOderfischer

Bin mir ziemlich sicher , so etwas neulich bei Conrad-Elektronik in Hamburg-Altona in'ner Modellbauabteilung gesehen zu haben , ..........google 'mal nach deren Seite ,....... so gut wie alles , was die in ihren Läden haben , versenden sie auch .

@ weberei

Polystyrol ist glaub'ich das Zeug , aus dem so Kunststoff-Modelle zum Zusammenbauen gemacht werden , und das Zeug bricht !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Bastlerglas (Polystyrol) gekauft, 2mm stark. Ist das auch verwendbar für Tauchschaufeln? Polycarbonat, Lexan oder Macrolon gab es nicht, dachte hier schonmal gelesen zu haben, dass es Bastlerglas auch tut.



Wenn du wüsstest, wie oft ich schon durch den OBI gerannt bin, um mal ne Platte Polycarbonat zu bekommen...jedes mal erfolglos. Auf den Zetteln stand zwar was davon, aber immer wenn ich hingehe, haben die nur sehr dicke, und verdammt große Platten, für Dächer usw.
Desshalb habe ich auch Polystrol. Es ist etwas elastisch, aber nicht so wie Polycarbonat. Aber brechen tut es so schnell nicht. Aber es ist klar brüchiger als PC.
Und das Polystrol ist nicht UV-beständig, also Wobbler nicht unnötig lange in die Sonne legen.
Da ist PC schon viel besser weil es resistent gegen UV-Strahlen ist.


----------



## weberei (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, danke für eure Hilfe.

Werde es jetzt wohl behalten, wenn Adlerauge sagt, dass es auch verwendbar sei. So schnell komme ich nämlich nicht wieder zu Obi, das ist schon etwas weiter weg von hier. Die knapp 2,5€ kann ich verkraften und es notfalls halt als Versuch ansehen...

Danke euch!


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War mal auf der seite von Conrad wegen der posenantennen, habe da auch polycarbonatplatten gesehen
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/overview/1201081/Platten

Gruß Mirko


----------



## weberei (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für den Link!

werde aber wohl bei meinem Polystyrol bleiben, in der Hoffnung, dass es hält (daran zweifle ich eigentlich nicht, es macht einen recht haltbaren Eindruck)...
#h


----------



## west1 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Und direkt dabei habe ich noch nach so PVC Schaum Zeug gesucht. Habe dabei Jackodur gefunden, ist das so ähnlich wie "euer Zeug"?


Nein ist nicht ähnlich.

Jackodur ist ähnlich wie Styrodur, nur von einem anderen Hersteller.  Wenn du aus dem Zeugs Wobbler bauen willst musst du den Körper vor dem bemalen erst mit Epox überziehen weil die Farben das Material auflösen.


----------



## fischer tobi (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wo kann man eigentlich die ringe die die schraubösen und die drillinge verbinden kaufen ????


----------



## bafoangler (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fischer tobi

In so ziemlich jedem Angelgeräte-Fachgeschäft, jedem Online-Angelversand und ebenso bei dem namhaften Internet-Auktionshaus.
Einfach mal "Sprengringe" googeln.

@All
Schicke Kreationen!
Bin grade am Einharzen, dann ist wieder ein Schwung Jerks fertig


----------



## weberei (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht ähnlich.
> 
> Jackodur ist ähnlich wie Styrodur, nur von einem anderen Hersteller.  Wenn du aus dem Zeugs Wobbler bauen willst musst du den Körper vor dem bemalen erst mit Epox überziehen weil die Farben das Material auflösen.



alles klar, danke!

Wollte ich nur mal wissen, ich kann mir nämlich unter "eurem" PVC absolut nix vorstellen... Egal.
War nur rein Interesse halber


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischer tobi schrieb:


> wo kann man eigentlich die ringe die die schraubösen und die drillinge verbinden kaufen ????



#hschau mal auf gerlinger.de, haben nen guten restpostenkatalog
hab jetz erst wieder 230€ für norwegen gelassen#q
askari is auch ganz gut..


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Shops rund ums Hobby:
www.bleigussformen.de
www.lureparts.nl
www.pear.nl

Viel Spass beim Preise vergleichen!


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@  bulettenbär

danke für dieine links...du kostest mich geld...|krach: hab das gefunden, was ich schon lange suche....pilkformen für norwegen..#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehehe,
da hab ich noch was für dich: www.hakuma.de Da kannste noch mehr Geld für Norwegen ausgeben;-)


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok....hab wie gesagt 50 € platt gemacht und ein neues forum eröffnet....pilkformentausch....warum soll jeder alle formen kaufen, wenn man sich untereinander austauschen kann?|kopfkrat


----------



## stefano89 (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab da schonmal mein Interesse an anderen Gussformen bekundet, wäre doch echt mal ne geile Sache. Und ich denke da könnte ein guter Austausch an Eigenbauten stattfinden, muss ja nicht immer alles mit Geld geregelt werden...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bild (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oder mal einen Köder austausch damit man auch mal sieht was andere so bauen? 


MfG

Niki


----------



## Bondex (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so einen Swap gibt´s bereits für Fliegenbinder hier im Board. Der Haken an der Sache wäre daß man dann für jeden Teilnehmer einen Wobbler bauen müßte. Quasi 30 Stk wenn 30 Leute teilnehmen würden. Dann nochmal 3x Porto für den Versand der Köder und natürlich einen Swapmaster der alles fotografiert und dann später versendet. Bei Wobblern kann ich mir den finanziellen und arbeitstechnischen Aufwand maximal vorstellen.


----------



## bild (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach was! Man baut anstatt einen Wobbler einfach mal 2 dann hat man direkt einen zum tauschen. Naja einen Swapmaster wird natürlich benötigt.  Aber warum sollte man ihn die Köder zuschicken ? Der könnte doch einfach aus den Teilnehmern immer 2 zusammen losen. Die schicken sich die dann untereinander. So wird der Versand zum Swapmaster gemieden.
Wer welchen Köder bekommt wird natürlich so spät wie möglich dem anderen bekannt gegeben.  

Am besten wir schauen mal wie viele dran Teilnehmen würden.
Wer mag schickt mir einfach mal eine PN.


MfG

Niki


----------



## fischer tobi (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler,derOderfischer
danke für die infos was für einen durchmesser benutzt ihr bei den sprengringen???


----------



## Siever (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute! Ich habe ir vor 2 Wochen Zubehör bei Lureparts.nl bestellt. Die Teile sind bis heute noch nicht da. Weiß jemand, wie viel Zeit die in der Regel brauchen? Bezahlt habe ich direkt am selben Tag der Bestellung... .

Ich fange jetzt an, meine ersten Wobbler und Jerks zu bauen. Ist es ok, wenn man für die Ösen V2a-Stahldraht nimmt? Und welche Hölzer sollte man am Besten nehmen? Was ist mit Nadelhölzern? Und wie tariert ihr eure Köder aus? Die Methode, die Bleie einfach jeweil mittig der Ösen anzubringen erscheint mir etwas merkwürdig... .

Danke für Antworten!


----------



## raetzrico (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer
Wieder ne tolle Serie Jerk´s.#6
Ich habe meine Köder bisher alle mit 3 mitteldicken Schichten
vom Behnke Harz versiegelt.Erschien mir ausreichend. Auf "den" Big Pike der mir den Köder zerbeißt warte ich leider noch.
@fischer tobi
Ich benutze VMC Sprengringe Durchmesser innen 5,4mm mit angegebenen 25 Kg Tragkraft. 10Stück für 1,59€.
Heute habe ich meine 2. Serie 15cm Wobbler fertiggestellt.Sie wiegen zwichen 51 und 55 Gramm und haben eine eingebaute Rassel.
Aus der 1. Serie hab ich nem Kumpel und meinem Dad je einen geschenkt. Die haben Sich auf jeden Fall gefreut und fanden Sie super.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Siever (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico:
Schöne Köder! Was für ein feines Netz hast du für die Lackierung des mittleren Wobbler benutzt?


----------



## weberei (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico:

sehr schöne Wobbler! Gefallen mir super gut!

@Siever:

zu den Lieferzeiten kann ich dir leider nix sagen, habe da noch nicht ebstellt.

Aber bei den anderen Sachen kann ich dir helfen:

Ösen: V2A Draht wird hier sehr oft empfohlen, ist also das passnedste... Durchmesser: 1-1,2mm sollte passen

Holz: Ich benutze für Jerks (so10-15cm, größere hatte ich bisher noch nicht) Buchenholz, man kann aber auch Abachi verwenden. Für Wobber wird oft Balsa benutzt, ich verwende aber auch Fichte, da ich dieses noch hier liegen hatte, geht genau so gut. Denke das war es in etwa. Denke andere werden da noch genauer drauf eingehen...

Blei: je nach Köder verschieden. Genaues kann ich dazu nicht sagen, ich halte mich immer an die Vorlagen, dort ist die Stelle, wo das Blei reinkommt eingezeichnet (zB bei lurebuilding.nl). Kann dir da nicht so wirklich weiter helfen, da ich mich eben nur an die Vorlagen halte, da müssten dir also andere helfen, sorry.

Netz: zB Kartoffeln sind in so Netze eingepackt, oder Zwiebeln/Zitronen etc. Sonst noch Fliegengitter, die sind auch sehr praktisch.

hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

weberei  #h


----------



## Siever (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

FETTES DANKE#h


----------



## raetzrico (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ siever+weberei
Danke für das Lob.
Für den Mittleren Wobbler habe ich Fliegengitter benutzt.

Enrico


----------



## Siever (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch mal eine Frage an die Epoxyd-Profis:
Wenn das Mischverhältnis Harz zu Härter 100 GT (Gewichtsteile) zu 49 GT beträgt, heißt das Quasi 2:1, oder? Mal angenommen ich möchte 5 Jerks um die 12cm versiegeln: Wie viel Gramm benötige ich ungefähr? Möchte ja nichts von dem Zeug verschwenden.
Muss vor dem Anmalen auch schon versiegelt werden, oder reicht eine einfache Farbgrundierung?

Und noch eine Frage an die Lackier-Pros:
Reicht für den Anfang ein Airbrushset von Revell, oder dann lieber doch Sprühlack aus dem Baumarkt?

#h


----------



## bafoangler (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fischer tobi
Bei größeren Jerks 7mm oder 8mm Ringe mit etwa 30-38kg Tragkraft.

@ Siever
Wenn das Mischungsverhältnis 100:49 ist, solltest du das auch einhalten, nicht dass das Harz am Ende nicht ordentlich aushärtet und klebrig bleibt...

Denke mal bei den Jerks solltest du etwa 2-2,5ml je Anstrich brauchen, und 3 mal solltest schon pinseln.

Also grundieren brauchst nicht mit Harz, aber das Holz evtl versiegeln oder sonstwie behandeln... Sonst quillt es recht schnell wenn ein Hecht mal durchbeißt. 
Zudem richten sich beim ersten Anstrich sonst die Fasern auf und die glatte Oberfläche war einmal...
Greez


----------



## ederseefischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico 

Schöne Wobbler #6 

@ Siever

Bei Lureparts.nl dauert es ewig bis die Sache da sind, aber sie kommen.


----------



## diemai (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Die sind ja mal wieder sehr gelungen#6#6 !

@ Siever

Habe mich auch schon nach Airbrush-Zeug umgesehen , konnte mich aber noch nicht dazu entschließen ,.........auf jeden Fall ist dieses Set für großflächige Lackierungen(steht auch drauf)wie z. B. bei Militärmodellen Tarnmuster , ........kleine Details wie Seitenlinien , Flossenstrahlen , usw. bekommt man damit wohl nicht hin , denke ich ? 

Zum Ausbleien die Jerks zuerst provisorisch lackieren(damit sie kein Wasser ziehen) , Haken montieren und eine größere Büroklammer als Spinnstangen-Ersatz einhängen !

Zuerst soviel Blei an den Bauchhaken hängen , bis die gewünschte Sinkgeschwindigkeit erzielt ist(ich benutze Dachdecker-Bleisteifen ca. 15mm bis 18mm mal 150mm bis 180mm) .

Die Bleistreifen kann ich entsprechend zurechtschneiden .

Dann teile ich den Streifen , und rolle beide Teile zu eng gerollten Rollen auf , die Längen beider Streifen-Teile muß ich schätzen , da vorne und hinten meistens verschieden große Gewichte reinkommen . 

Nun klebe ich die Bleirollen mit Isolierband auf , so kann ich dann die horizontale Sinkposition einstellen(durch minimales Verschieben der Gewichte) .

Sollte es überhaupt nicht klappen , weil ich mich vorher beim Teilen des Bleistreifens verschätzt habe , muß ich mir einen gleich hohen neuen Bleistreifen abschneiden und neu probieren , dieser wird dann natürlich der falschen Sinkposition entsprechend länger ausfallen .

Danach werden die Rollen an entsprechender Stelle in passende Bohrungen eingeklebt , .......der provisorische Lack wird vorm Bemalen angeraut .

Die fertigen Jerks werden später immer etwas schneller sinken wie beim Ausbleien , da ja auftriebsstarkes Material herausgebohrt wird , Farbe und Lack bringen auch noch ein wenig Gewicht .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Siever (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die Tipps! Sobald die ersten fertig sind, werde ich mich nochmal melden!#h


----------



## bafoangler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also beim Ausbleien mach ichs so, dass ich nach der Grundierung ebenfalls, wie diemai, Haken und Sprengringe montiere, und dann mit Klebeband Blei am Bauch der Jerks befestige. 
Das muss bei mir nicht hundertprozentig exakt sein, da das genauere Austarieren noch kommt.
So bekomme ich einen Anhaltspunkt für die ungefähre Bleimenge und deren Positionierung. Bei Jerkbaits kommt es ja schon auch sehr darauf an, wo das Blei orientiert wird... Wenn man es zb so wie Ederseefischer macht und jeweils mittig zwischen den Ösen Gewichte einbringt, verhält sich der Lauf ganz anders als wenn man beispielsweise direkt vor und hinter der Bauchöse bebleit. Dies führt dazu, dass der Jerk bei leichtestem Schlagen beinahe auf der Stelle von links nach rechts schießt. Super, um gezielt Einstände zu befischen, nix um Strecke zu machen...

Also mach ein paar so und ein paar anders, einfach ausprobieren...

Wenn ich nun soweit bin, dass ich die ungefähre Bleimenge bei einem Jerk habe, welche ich immer auf 2 Bohrungen verteile, dann wiege ich das diese mit einer Feinwaage (auf 1g genau reicht aber auch...)
Beispiel: Bei einem 17cm Jerkbait aus Buche brauche ich vor der Bauchöse etwa 8g und hinter der Bauchöse etwa 7g.
Da ich immer einige Köder gleicher Bauart gleichzeitig mache, um Zeit zu sparen, gehts jetzt recht schnell: ich wiege immer etwa 2g mehr pro Gewicht ab, hier also immer 9g und 10g Bleistückchen.

Nun habe ich zum Glück daheim einen Bleigießer rumliegen (so ein Lötkolben mit Schmelztigel drauf...).
Mit einem Forstnerbohrer mache ich die Löcher und gieße das Blei hinein. Das geht ratz-fatz durch die Vorbereitung.
Jetzt gehts ans genauere Austarieren: Jerk mit Drillingen und Sprengringen ins Wasser (musst die nicht montieren, reicht einfach einen Haken in die Öse einzuhängen...), dann einfach mit dem Forstnerbohrer jeweils vorne und hinten soviel Blei herausbohren, bis das gewünschte Sinkverhalten erreicht ist (zwischendurch einfach immer in nem Becken mit Wasser testen, ich stell da einfach nen großen Eimer auf die Werkbank).
Meist lasse ich den Köder zu dem Zeitpunkt minimal auftreibend...
Hört sich jetzt umständlich an, geht aber sehr schnell und spart Zeit im Vergleich dazu, wenn man für jeden Köder individuell mit Klebeband und Wasserbecken rumhantieren muss (Klebestreifen schneiden, blei ran, Testen, abtrocknen, neu, und und und...) - insofern man einige gleiche Köder baut.

Die je 2g zusätzlichen Bleis nehme ich deshalb, um etwas Spiel beim genaueren Tarieren zu haben und weil immer ein klein wenig Schlacke im Schmelztigel verbleibt.

Jetzt solltest die Teile aber einige Zeit trocknen lassen, da schon etwas Wasser durch die Bohrlöcher ans Holz kommt. Das passiert bei diemai's Methode nicht.
Ich häng die Teile einfach über Nacht vors Kaminfeuer, im Sommer draußen an die Wäschespinne ;-)
Dann Löcher zu und los gehts Lackieren 

Auf diese Art dauert das Ausbleien etwa 5-6 Minuten je Jerk, wenn ich bei jedem einzeln die Bleimenge ermittelt hab hats immer mehr als doppelt so lange gedauert... 
Greez


----------



## Bondex (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei einem richtigen Swap bekommt jeder von jedem 1-3 Exemplare um die zu testen beispielsweise. Alle Köder würden am Ende beschrieben und auch benotet werden, das ist ja das was einen Swap ausmacht.
Was Du meinst wäre ein Tausch und das könntest Du dann ja mit den entsprechenden Leutchen auch per PN absprechen.


----------



## ederseefischer (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit den Bohrlöchern war nur ne ungefähre Aussage, damit er einen Anhaltspunkt hat. Der Schwerpunkt liegt halt bei jedem Köder anders. Hab da auch viel rumexperementiert und das Ergebnis ist, das die Jerks bei kleinstem Zug nach links und nach rechts ausbrechen und bei losen Schlägen in die Schnur auch nach oben und nach unten schiessen. Viel wichtiger war mir aber das Belly Shaking, das jetzt endlich bei den  6 Inch Jerks super geklappt hat. Bei den 5 Inch muss ich noch nen bisschen probieren. Denke aber, dass die Form noch nen bisschen verändert werden muss, damit dieses klappt.

Mit dem Blei mach ich das nen bisschen anders. 

Ich hole mir aus dem Baumarkt nen paar Holzlatten, bohre die mit nem 10 mm Bohrer auf und gießen dann Blei in diese Öffnungen. Anschließend aushärten lassen, Bleie rausholen und mit den Hammer die Oberflächen glatt schlagen. Dann passen diese wunderbar in die vorgebohrten Löcher der Jerks und werde dann mit nem Seitenschneider auf das exakte Gewicht gestuzt. Die Löcher am Anfang auch nicht zu tief bohren, da die Spachtelmasse ja auch noch Gewicht hat.

Die Bleireste werden dann wieder eingeschmolzen.

Gruss


----------



## bafoangler (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

Jaja wie gesagt muss man da probieren 

Das mit dem Vorfertigen der Bleie hab ich auch schon versucht, war aber nie wirklich damit zufrieden...
Bei Fichtenlatten gabs Probleme weil das Holz so weich ist: Die Bohrlöcher sind nicht glatt, das Blei ist schwer vom Holz zu trennen...
Bei Hartholz geht das besser, aber es ist ein Mords-Geschäft die Latten dann zu spalten bzw reißen diese dann nie in der Mitte...
Zusätzlich muss man dann wie du ja beschrieben hast die Oberflächen glatthämmern, und nach dem Zurechtschneiden mit dem Saitenschneider nochmals auf den richtigen Durchmesser bringen.
Versucht hab ich es auch damit, das Blei in 10mm Löcher zu gießen und im Köder in 12mm Löcher zu versenken.
Geht auch, macht aber insgesamt viel mehr Arbeit- vorausgesetzt man baut nicht nur einen oder 2 Köder gleichzeitig!
Auch braucht man natürlich einen Bleigießer oder einen Gasbrenner... und den anzuschließen lohnt eben nur, wenn man nicht nur einen oder 2 Köder bebleit. Sonst ist es natürlich gescheiter Gewichte auf Vorrat zu haben.

Der von mir beschriebene Weg ist zumindest für mich der schnellste für größere Serien (ab 5,6 Ködern).
Mein letzter Durchgang umfasste 30 Stk, das macht etwa 2,5 bis 3 Std Arbeit fürs Ausbleien (bei 5-6min je Stk), jeden einzeln recht umständlich auszutarieren (12-15min je Stk) macht dann 6 bis 7,5 Std - nur fürs Bebleien...
Und in den eingesparten 4 Stunden gehe ich mitmeiner Freundin ins Kino, um für die Sauerei in der Wohnung zu entschädigen :vik:

P.S. Bleigießen bitte nur im Freien und mit Rückenwind!

Greez


----------



## Naghul (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne teile habt ihr da wieder gebastelt. so nach den schwierigen swimbaits hier ein paar kleinere wobbs. habe dazu ein paar neue farben ausgestet. ausser rücken sind die alle irisierend.


----------



## paul hucho (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schön, schön#6


----------



## west1 (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Jerks und Wobbler hab ihr wieder gebaut. #6#6

Hab meine Rassler gestern auch endlich fertig bekommen.  






Jetzt wirds wieder etwas dauern bis was neues fertig wird. #c


----------



## weberei (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie nicht anders zu erwarten, habt ihr beide wieder sehr sehr schöne Wobbler gebaut :l

Bald kann ich auch wieder neue Wobbler präsentieren, zum Teil mit Fotofinish von Bondex' Vorlagen (mit nem Laserdrucker auf normales Papier gedruckt), zum Teil mit Foiling (das Klebeband ist Kupferfarben und hat schon ein Karomuster, also konnte ich es einfach ohne Vorarbeit auf die Rohlinge aufkleben).
 Wenn sie fertig epoxiert sind, bekommt ihr sie zu sehen...


|wavey:


----------



## diemai (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr interessant , über die verschiedenen Trimm-Methoden zu lesen#6 .

Aber das mit dem Latten-spalten , um an die gegossenen Blei-Zylinder heranzukommen , befremdet mich doch etwas#c !

Warum keine zwei Hartholzlatten nehmen , bündig verstiften(mit zwei Holzdübeln) und zusammenschrauben und EXAKT auf Mitte(zwischen den Latten) bohren ,...... nach dem Guß auseinanderschrauben , .......wiederverwenden , .......und gut iss:m !

Habe das allerdings mit Aluminiumplatten gemacht !

@ Naghul , @ west1

Herrliche Stücke sind das wieder geworden , .......echt erste Sahne#6#6#6 !

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## stefano89 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aber das mit dem Latten-spalten , um an die gegossenen Blei-Zylinder  heranzukommen , befremdet mich doch etwas#c !

Warum keine zwei Hartholzlatten nehmen , bündig verstiften(mit zwei  Holzdübeln) und zusammenschrauben und EXAKT auf Mitte(zwischen den  Latten) bohren ,...... nach dem Guß auseinanderschrauben ,  .......wiederverwenden , .......und gut iss:m !

Ganz einfach...erstens ist Alu teurer als Kaminholz oder Holzabfall und außerdem ists weniger Arbeit, ein paar Löcher zu bohren, Blei reinzugießen und dann wieder zu Spalten als das spezielle Gußteil herzustellen.

Zudem kann ich aber nicht nachvollziehen, was es mit Fichte für Probleme geben soll. Einfach Beil rein, schon ists gespalten, und das Glatthauen musste auch nicht wirklich machen, hält doch so viel besser mit Kleber und sehen tuste das später eh nicht...


----------



## bafoangler (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Très simple:
10mm Löcher mit Blei aufgegossen --> Blei passt ned in 10mm Löcher. Nie! 
Deswegen dann mit 12mm Bohrer Löcher in den Köder... Etwas zu viel bei 18mm Holzdicke wie ich finde.
Bei 8mm vorgegossenen Bleien muss man zu tief bohren im Köder.
Und von Problemen beim Spalten von Fichtenholz hatte ich doch nie was gesagt - oder?

@ diemai
Naja ehrlich gesagt war ich von diesem Vorgang insgesamt nicht begeistert genug, um mir die Arbeit zu machen ne ordentliche Form zu bauen...

Greez


----------



## stefano89 (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nja, ich mein auch ned direkt es Spalten, ich meine, wenn man mit dem Beil spaltet, fallen die Bleizylinder meist schon von alleine raus...so ists bei mir zumindest.
Ist dein Fichtenholz etwa komplett durchlöchert, dass deine Bleie dicker als das Bohrloch werden? Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen. Vllt solltest du mit höherer Drehzahl (vollem Akku) bohren, dass der Bohrer sauber arbeitet, und keine Stücke aus dem Material reißt xD
Bei mir hats bis jetzt jedesmal geklappt/gepasst.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bafoangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Stefano89

Ich bohre nicht mit einem Akkuschrauber, was ja auch Blödsinn ist in der Wohnung, wo Steckdosen en masse vorhanden sind. Verkürzt nur die Akku-Lebensdauer.
Löcher werden mit der Metabo BE 710/Futuro Plus oder wie die heißt gemacht, und viel schneller als 1700 U/min sollte man eh nicht bohren wenn man kein Feuer machen will |bla:...

Wenn man ein beliebiges Material bohrt, sind die Seitenwände nie ganz gleichmäßig, das heißt jedes Bohrloch ist ein klein wenig anders. Beim weichen Fichtenholz umso mehr.
Ich zumindest habe die bereits geschilderte Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Bleigüsse nicht in die neuen Bohrungen gleichen Durchmessers im Köder gepasst haben, sodass ich immer, sei es durch leichte Hammerschläge oder Quetschen im Schraubstock, den Durchmesser -leicht- reduzieren musste.

Klar kann man mit etwas Gewalt die Bleizylinder auch in die Bohrungen der Köder pressen, besonders eben wenn man hier weiches Holz wie Fichte oder gar Balsa verwendet. (Bei Hartholz ist da schon etwas mehr als sanfte Gewalt nötig).
Das hab ich aber nur genau einmal gemacht.
Alle 4 Jerks hat es beim 1. Fischen zerlegt, die sind einfach gerissen.;+
War doof, dacht ich mir, machste anders...
Spannungen im Holz führen über kurz oder lang zwangsweise dazu, dass der Köder reißt; bei einem 115g Jerkbait wohl wesentlich eher als bei kleinen Wobblern, die weniger heftig aufs Wasser prallen. Da hat auch die 4fache Epoxylackierung mit je Köder gesamt 17ml nichts gebracht...
Deswegen sollte man ja auch immer vorbohren, wenn man Schraubösen verwendet.
Wie gesagt, Balsa kann durch die weiche Eigenschaft dies vielleicht kompensieren, meine Jerks aus Esche und Eiche konnten das nicht.

Ich will ja keinen zu neuen Methoden bekehren, sondern habe nur meine Erfahrungen zu Papier oder eben zu Bits und Bytes gebracht...#h
Wenn jemand eine Methode hat und mit der er zufrieden ist, dann ist ja alles wunderbar#6

Greez


----------



## jirgel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bafoangler

Wie wäre es wenn du mal Holzbohrer versuchen würdest


----------



## miosga (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ein zweiteiliger Wobbler im "Silberforelle"-Design, aus dem Hartholz Bankirei. Wenn die nächste Schicht Lack drauf ist kommt die Achse rein und die Drillinge ran.

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/7769/img8862a.jpg

Der nächste ist mein kleiner "Popper" 
Vorne die Kuhle habe ich mit einem 12er Bohrer gebohrt.

http://img214.*ih.us/img214/8249/img8864q.jpg


Dann noch die beiden kleinen Weißfische. Wenn die beiden gut laufen, werden das wohl meine neuen Lieblingsköder für den Seitenarm eines Kanals. Dort hält sich im Sommer immer eine Menge kleiner Weißfischbrut auf und man kann tagsüber fast immer die Barsche sehen, wie sie der Brut hinter her jagen.

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/7752/img8866l.jpg


----------



## bafoangler (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ jirgel

Sei dir versichert, dass ich in handwerklich bewandert genug bin, Werkzeuge ihrem Einsatzzweck zuführen zu können und keine Stein- oder Glasbohrer verwende um Ligninfasern zu perforieren (Metallbohrer sind hingegen wunderbar, da splitterfrei bohrend, geeignet)...

Vielleicht 2mal überlegen ob der Senden-Button wirklich betätigt werden muss|kopfkrat
Nix für Ungut...
P.S.. eben Holzbohrer versucht, schmecken wie erwartet metallisch.
Muss sie nun nur noch AUSPROBIEREN

Greez


----------



## bild (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habt alle wieder schöne köder gebaut!!!

@ miosga
Würde mal etwas dickere Stärke für das Material der Tauchschaufel nehmen.  


MfG


Niki


----------



## jirgel (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann Mahlzeit


----------



## miosga (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Ich baue meine Tauchschaufeln aus ca. 0,5mm dicken Plastik, welches noch recht flexibel ist. Wenn man dieses an einem Punkt mehr als ca. 45° knickt wird es an der Stelle weiß und geht fast in die Ursprungsposition zurück.
Zum abbrechen muss man es schon um 180° und zurück biegen.

Allerdings habe ich noch kein Test mit einem Hecht gemacht und zur Not kommt der Wobbler danach in die Tonne oder ich muss danach die Schaufel wechseln.


----------



## weberei (31. März 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ miosga:

schöne Wobbler, gefallen mir gut! Drück die Daumen, dass die unteren beiden Weißfische gut laufen, und dir die gewünschten Barsche bringen #6


----------



## bild (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein! Schmeiß die auf keinen Fall weg. Nehm dann lieber etwas dickeres Material und entferne das dünnere .


MfG

Niki


----------



## Mordendyk (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soderle habe fast alles zusammen was ich so zum Bau benötige. Meine etwa 10-20 Jahre alten Revell Farben von mir und meinem Dad sind zum teil eingetrocknet aber zum teil noch brauchbar XD Mein erster Wobbler hat noch ne Messingtauchschaufel da ich noch kein Polycarbonat hatte und reingetröpfelter Lötzinn als Beschwerung . Morgen kommt die erste Schicht Epoxy drauf und in 3-5 Tagen kommt dann meine erste (peinliche) Veröffentlichung XD Freut euch schonmal auf lacher ^^


----------



## norwegian_sun (1. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mir kommt gerade ne idee..... für die tauchschaufeln....
ne normale colaflasche zerschneiden ( kurz warm machen, na wirds glatt), das material splittert nicht und ist unkaputtbar....was haltet ihr von der idee? (kosten 15 cent pfand)


----------



## fischer tobi (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sers hab mal ne frage bleit ihr eure wobbler nach dem epoxid oder bevor ihr es drauf macht aus ???


----------



## stefano89 (3. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das macht jeder so, wie er will. Es grundiert ja auch nicht jeder mit Epoxy. Ich zB teste bei einem Exemplar, wieviel Blei nötig ist, um das gewünschte Verhalten zu erzielen und klebe bei gleichen Wobblern dann das Blei ein, wenn ich noch garnichts lackiert habe. Ich benutze normal nur Lack zum Grundieren, aber bin der Meinung, dass man sich ansonsten doppelte arbeit macht, wenn man zuerst Epox oder so draufmacht, dann nochmal aufbohren muss, um auszubleien und dann nochmal das gleiche...wär mir zuviel Arbeit.


----------



## weberei (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo

frohe Ostern #v

Ich habe wieder ein Paar Wobbler fertig und wollte sie euch präsentieren:

Das Design entsteht, indem man Serviettenschnipsel mit Kleister auf den Körper geklebt...


----------



## west1 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Saubere Arbeit Weber! #6#6#6

Ebenfalls Frohe Ostern


----------



## diemai (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ein wirklich innovatives Farb-Design , ......die schau'n sehr gut aus #6#6!

Ich habe allerdings Bedenken , das wenn ein Loch in den Panzer kommt und Wasser eindringt , ...........Kleister ist ja mehr oder weniger wasserlöslich und das Papier saugt ja auch Wasser auf............berichte bitte beizeiten 'mal , was(und ob überhaupt) dann passiert !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für euer Lob #6

Klar, ich werde berichten, falls und wenn ja, was passiert. Habe mir darüber garkeine Gedanken gemacht  Hoffe es bleibt ohne Folgen |rolleyes

#h


----------



## Siever (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute! Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe:
Im Urlaub habe ich mal ein paar Formen in altes Kiefernholz geschnitzt und die Dinger mit zum Teil mit Vorlack aus dem Baumarkt angepinselt. Da der Lack etwas doof verlaufen ist, werde ich die Dinger aber noch mal schleifen.
Die Formen habe ich freihand ausgesegt und jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie und wo ich sie ausbleien soll. Kann mir da jemand einen Tipp geben? 
Kann man Jerks auch mit Flossen verzieren (siehe Bild) oder läuft der dann gar nicht?
Und die letzte Frage: Wie siehts mit dem Anmalen aus? Eine Dose Lack kostet ca. 10€! Das ist mir etwas zu teuer. Kann ich auch andere Farben nehmen und die Dinger anpinseln (z.B Revellfarben oder Acrylfarben)? Den Glanz bekommen sie ja durchs Epoxyd, oder?
Hier die Bilder: Vielleicht habt ihr ja Ideen, wie ich aus den Rohlingen fangfertige Köder herstellen kann.|wavey:


----------



## weberei (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sorry, bei der Bebleiung kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Zum Lack:

im Baumarkt gibt es doch nicht nur Lack für 10 € |bigeyes

Ich habe kleine Dosen (klein, nicht winzig aber auch nicht groß), ca so hoch wie die Handinnenfläche für knapp 2€ die Dose geholt. Der Lack ist auch Alkydharzbasis oder so. Wichtig ist, dass der Lack nicht auf Kunstharzbasis ist!!! Sonst kann es Reaktionen mit dem Epoxy geben, wenn ich mich nicht irre. zB platzt die Epoxyschicht ab oder hält garnicht erst.

Sonst tut es auch Acryllack! Vielleicht solltest du noch Klarlack kaufen, zusätzlich zu den Farben und damit dann eine Schicht über den Köder ziehen, nachdem du das entgültige Design gefunden hast. Also nach dem Design, vor dem epoxy eine Schicht Klarlack, sonst löst das Epoxy möglicherweise die Farben und amcht aus rot und weiß ein pink etc. Nicht so toll!

guten Abend

weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Siever: Erst mal willkommen hier im Thema!

Wie groß sind denn deine Jerks?
Ausbleien würde ich sie etwa genau in der Mitte zwischen Schwanz und Kopf (natürlich auch auf der Mitte der Längsachse!). Somit stehen sie etwa waagrecht später im Wasser.
Das mit den Flossen würde ich anfangs weglassen, da so eine Flosse den Lauf meiner Meinung nach eher stabilisiert (so wie sie angebracht ist), als dass sie ihn lebhafter machen würde. Ist aber meine persönliche Meinung dazu.
Bemalen kannst du sie womit du willst!
Ich selber nehme nur Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis.
Teuren Lack brauchst du keinen zu kaufen!
Der Glanz kommt dann mit dem Epoxid-Harz.


----------



## don rhabano (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soso... Megabass Anthrax nachgeahmt?  Aus Holz würd ich nie sowas machen! Dünnes Blech oder PC!
Acrylfarbe aus dem Baumarkt; Große 500ml Flaschen sind natürlich auf die Menge gesehn sehr billig; aber auch ne Tube für 2Euro tuts lange!!!
Rot
Blau 
Schwarz 
Weiß
Gelb
evtl Braun
Das reicht erstmal....
Zur Bebleiung schreib ich gleich nochwas...

LG...mach weiter so!

Konrad


----------



## west1 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Hoffe es bleibt ohne Folgen |rolleyes
> 
> #h



Der untere von den dreien hat schon einige Hechte gefangen und bisher hat er alles gut überstanden.
Sollte deiner mal ein Loch haben lass ihn 1- 2 Wochen trocknen und überzieh ihn noch mal mit Epox.


----------



## don rhabano (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So...bei dem Jerk mit Floss kann ich nix sagen ,weil ich nicht weiß wo du die Schnuröse anbringen möchtest.

Bei dem ersten Wobbler?! 1/3 nach hinten , 2/3 nach Vorne...bei einem Floater muss das nicht viel Blei sein . Bei dem mit Kiemen würd ich es positionell genauso halten nur 1/2 hinten 1/2 vorne.
Umso enger du die Bebleiungspunkte zusammenliegen ,desto stärker wird der Wobbler ausschlagen, umso tiefer die Bebleiung versenkt wird ,umso mehr wird er Flanken.
Also wenn es Wobbler werden sollen mach es ca. so ; kann man natürlich nicht pauschalisieren.

Bei Fragen nur zu...

10000.b.c gucken#h

Lg


----------



## Siever (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Jerks sind ca. 12cm lang und ca. 1,8cm breit.
Das mit dem Lack war wohl ein Missverständnis. Ich meinte Sprühlack, aber wenn ihr sagt, dass es mit Dosenlack auch geht, probiere ich es erstmal damit. Wahrscheinlich kann man eh ein schöneres Design durch Pinseln bekommen wenn man nicht gerade ein AirbrushPro ist, oder?
Meine LurepartsBestellung ist angekommen. Ich habe dooferweise damals einfach drauflos bestellt, natürlich ohne jeden Plan. Jetzt stehe ich da mit dicken Bleien (8mm), 4er Drillingen, Ösen etc. . Wenn ich mir die Größe von 12cm so angucke, könnten 4er Haken so gerade eben reichen, oder? 
Ich danke euch für die schnellen Antworten! Werde euch die fertigen Dinger so schnell es geht präsentieren und euch mit weiteren Fragen nerven
#h
P.s. Ich habe auch V2a Draht. Soll ich besser daraus die Ösen formen und die Schraubösen weglassen?


----------



## Siever (4. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> So...bei dem Jerk mit Floss kann ich nix sagen ,weil ich nicht weiß wo du die Schnuröse anbringen möchtest.
> 
> Bei dem ersten Wobbler?! 1/3 nach hinten , 2/3 nach Vorne...bei einem Floater muss das nicht viel Blei sein . Bei dem mit Kiemen würd ich es positionell genauso halten nur 1/2 hinten 1/2 vorne.
> Umso enger du die Bebleiungspunkte zusammenliegen ,desto stärker wird der Wobbler ausschlagen, umso tiefer die Bebleiung versenkt wird ,umso mehr wird er Flanken.
> ...


  Erstmal Danke! Es sollten eigentlich klassische Jerks ohne Tauchschaufel, also keine Wobbler werden. Wie sieht es dann mit der Bebleiung aus?


----------



## bild (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Film war langweilig hab auf DMAX geswichet! :vik:


----------



## Naghul (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo siever und willkommen bei den basteljunkies #h

du hast eigentlich nur 2 möglichkeiten deine jerks auszubleien.
möglichkeit 1:
du bebleist an zwei stellen (wie auf dem bild. weil ich nicht weis was er später werden soll (schwimmend, sinkend, ect) musst du die wahl der löcher selber auswählen. du solltest nur aufpassen, dass das vordere loch größer werden muss als das hintere.

möglichkeite2:
du bleist nur an einem punkt und dort macht es ein unterschied ob etwas kopf oder schwanzlastig. für den anfang würde ich recht mittig der drehachse bleien. sopäter kannst du mal ein wenig experementieren.

ich würde bei deiner form so bebleien. je weiter die bleie voneinander weg sind, desto mehr gleitet er von rechts nach links (wenn man natürlich die anderen faktoren mit berücksichtigt)


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi siever,
vielleicht liest Du dirch erst ein bevor Du willt loslegst. Schaum mal hier, der sieht deinem hier ähnlich: http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedjerkbaitsnotwitch.html .
Wenn Du direkt auf www.lurebuilding.nl gehst kannst du unten rechts auch English wählen. Ich kann dir für den Anfang den Roach/Heiddy empfehlen.


----------



## weberei (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Der untere von den dreien hat schon einige Hechte gefangen und bisher hat er alles gut überstanden.
> Sollte deiner mal ein Loch haben lass ihn 1- 2 Wochen trocknen und überzieh ihn noch mal mit Epox.



perfekt, vielen Dank!!!

----

Ich habe mal noch ne Frage:
Hier liegt ne neue Reihe an Wobblern, teilweise mit Foiling. Auf die Folie habe ich mit Acrylfarben gemalt. Muss ich den Wobbler jetzt noch mit Klarlack überziehen, weil die Farben vom epoxy sonst verwischt werden? Ist das erste mal, dass ich mit Folie und auch mit Acrylfarben arbeite...

Danke schonmal #6
|wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sry hatte vergessen ein Bild anzuhängen mit der Bebleiung; sieht aber auch nicht anders aus als Naghuls!
Wenn du die Öse so wie beim Divani anbringst kann ich dir die recht Kopfnahe Bebleiung empfehlen (wie dort zu sehen)....
Hab ich bei dem angehängten auch gemacht und er läuft super!!!


----------



## bild (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weberei
Brauchst du eigentlich nicht machen  das Epoxid versteht sich normaler weise damit !


MfG


Niki


----------



## Siever (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Sry hatte vergessen ein Bild anzuhängen mit der Bebleiung; sieht aber auch nicht anders aus als Naghuls!
> Wenn du die Öse so wie beim Divani anbringst kann ich dir die recht Kopfnahe Bebleiung empfehlen (wie dort zu sehen)....
> Hab ich bei dem angehängten auch gemacht und er läuft super!!!


 
Was meinst du mit kopflastig? Soll ich das Blei zwischen der Öse im Kopf und der Öse am Bauch anbringen, oder weiter hinten? Vorne wäre doch zu extrem, oder? Die Bleistifte die ich habe wiegen im Schnitt 30g . Worauf kommt es jetzt an? Der Jerk (ca. 15g) soll ja sinken.

Für den Anfang werde ich wohl ertsmal die vorgefertigten Ösen nehmen. Den V2a Draht benutze ich dann für Wobbler.
|wavey:


----------



## Siever (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo siever und willkommen bei den basteljunkies #h
> 
> du hast eigentlich nur 2 möglichkeiten deine jerks auszubleien.
> möglichkeit 1:
> ...


 
Danke für die astreine Beschreibung!


----------



## weberei (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:

danke sehr !!!


----------



## stefano89 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Willst du eine durchgehende Drahtachse machen oder die Schraubösen verwenden?
Wenn du nämlich eh keinen Schlitz reinmachst kannste ja die Ösen schonmal einkleben und ihn mit einer Lackschicht versiegeln.
Dann gehst du vor, wie auf einer der vorigen Seiten beschrieben. Du variierst mit Klebeband oder sonstigem das Gewicht des Bleis und seine Position so, bis das gewünschte Sinkverhalten erzielt ist. 
Aufpassen dabei, dass ja noch Lack hinzukommt, also das ganze dann noch schneller sinkt. Deshalb ein wenig Blei wegnehmen.
Den Lauf kannste so auch ungefähr betrachten und somit die Position des Bleis genau festlegen.
So vom reinen Anschaun her wird dir niemand hier genau sagen können, wievie und wohin, nur ungefähre Angaben...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Siever (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hab den ganzen Tag gebastelt und gemalt. Meine ersten 3 Jerks sind also fast fertig. Morgen kommt noch Epoxyd drauf und dann kann der 1.Mai kommen. Allerdings sehen die Jerks aus, als hätte ein Grundschüler sie angemalt. Ich brauche auf jeden Fall noch etwas Übung und dünnere Pinsel... . Mit dem ausbleien hat leider nicht ganz so gut geklappt... . Die Jerks gingen erst gar nicht unter. Jetzt musste ich 2x2 Löcher Bohren, um genug Blei versenken zu können. Naja, aller Anfang ist schwer.
Hier die Bilder:


----------



## weberei (6. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen doch klasse aus! Also dafür, dass du das erste Mal Jerkbaits gebaut und angemalt hast, sind die doch 1. Sahne #6
Ja, das mit dem Bebleien ist schon nicht so einfach. Meine ersten Jerks schwammen fast alle (5 von 8 Stück) platt auf dem Wasser, nicht Rücken oben und Bauch unten, sondern einfach auf der Seite :c
aber man lernt und macht nach und nach Erfahrungen...


Viel Glück, mach so weiter!

|wavey:


----------



## stefano89 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leute, habe auch mal wieder was vorzuzeigen.
Es ist zu erwähnen, dass diese keine Selfmades sind. Die Kunststoffkörper sind Nachbildungen/Rohlinge des Vision 110, wie sicher zu erkennen ist und stammen von einem Dealer in den USA aber zumindest lackiert wurden sie selbst. 
Ich denke, die Lackierung ist für Spraydosen ganz gut geworden, könnt mir ja eure Meinungen dazu Posten.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## don rhabano (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Unpainted Lures zu lackieren hat mMn nicht viel mit Selbstbau zu tun, aber dennoch mit Dosenfarbe super hinbekommen! #h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das würde ich nicht so sagen. Aller Anfang ist schwer. Wenn ich an meine ersten Gehversuche mit Eigenbauwobblern denke, da hätte ich mit Rohlingen kaufen auch besser dagestanden. Gerade am Anfang, um in die Wobblerbaukunst hineinzufinden, ist es doch gar nicht schlecht, sich erst mal "nur" mit dem Bemalen zu beschäftigen und auf vorgefertigte Rohlinge zurückzugreifen. Nach und nach kann man dann immer mehr selber machen, bis man dann später völlig alleine sich seine Wobbler basteln kann. Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und da ist es doch völlig legitim, wenn sich einer sagt, dass er die Sache langsam angeht.
Es ist auch nicht jeder so schnell wie mancher hier, der nach 1-2 Wochen schon super Wobbler basteln kann. Manche haben halt wirklich Talent und verdammt viel Zeit. Andere haben vielleicht auch Talent aber keine Zeit, wieder andere brauchen halt etwas länger, bis sie einen Wobbler völlig alleine zu ihrer Zufriedenheit fertigen können. Jedem das seine.
Um das Ganze noch zu unterstreichen, als ich angefangen habe mit Wobblerbauen, hatte ich glaube ich nach den ersten beiden Wobblern etwa 1/2 Jahr Pause, weil meine Ergebnisse nicht so aussahen, wie ich mir es vorgestellt habe.
Außerdem arbeite ich schon seit Weihnachten an 3 Wobblern, die ich nicht fertig bekomme. Es müssen nur noch Tauchschaufeln eingeklebt werden und Epoxid drüber gegeben werden. Mehr nicht...
Aber im Moment ist einfach keine Zeit da und bis ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal ans Wasser kann/will, geht es auch noch ein paar Wochen. Die 3 Wobbler habe ich schon öfters angekündigt, aber im Moment komme ich leider fast nicht mal mehr zum Schreiben hier im Thread.

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Weberei
> Brauchst du eigentlich nicht machen  das Epoxid versteht sich normaler weise damit !



Nicht nur normalerweise, sonder es geht immer. Zu mindest bei Wasserlöslichen. Aber mit Lösungsmittellöslichen müsste es auch keine Probleme geben. Normalerweise...


----------



## don rhabano (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sag ja nicht ,dass es dumm ist o.a. ;Freunde haben auch schon unpainted zeug aus den USA oder Japan bestellt.



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Gerade am Anfang, um in die Wobblerbaukunst hineinzufinden, ist es doch gar nicht schlecht, sich erst mal "nur" mit dem Bemalen zu beschäftigen und auf vorgefertigte Rohlinge zurückzugreifen.


Gerade das Bemalen ist das alllller unwichtigste am Anfang. Das handwerkliche, Können zu erlernen ,akkurat zu arbeiten und aus einem Stück Holz oder was auch immer einen laufenden , fisch überlistenden Wobbler oder Jerkbait zu bauen ist Point Number 1!!!



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nach und nach kann man dann immer mehr selber machen, bis man dann später völlig alleine sich seine Wobbler basteln kann.


Wie immer mehr selber machen? Nur noch halbe Rohlinge kaufen 

Ist genauso wenn man damit anfängt auf Papier Fischlis zu pinseln und dann mit dem Köderbauen beginnt xD.

Hat mMn immernoch nicht viel mit Köder"bauen!!!" zu tun, schön anzusehn sind se und fangen tun se natürlich!

LG


----------



## bild (7. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kann don auch nur zustimmen auch ein schlecht bemalter Köder fängt seine fische aber nur dann wenn er richtig läuft. 


Also für den Anfang immer zuerst auf den Lauf achten.

Man kauft ja auch lieber ein Auto was super fährt aber nicht so schön aussieht als ein schönes Auto was schlecht fährt.

Gehört eher in die Kategorie Kunst. Mit dem anmalen hast du aber trodzdem schön hinbekommen !!!


MfG


Niki


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1. steht in meiner Beschreibung, dass es keine selfmades sind...es wird wohl das allerletze sein, dass ich mit Sachen prahle, die ich nicht gemacht habe. Fand es nur unnötig, dafür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, nur um die 4 vorzuzeigen.
2. geht es mir eigentlich nur darum, neue Designs mit der Dose auszuprobieren...
3. finde ich es sehr witzig, dass man jetzt  so spricht, als hätte ich gestern mitm Köderbauen angefangen. Wenn ihr euch den ganzen Thread einverleibt habt, dann habt ihr sicherlich auch schon einige wenige Bildchen von meinen Ködern gesehen...ich hatte halt ein Spitzenangebot für die Bodies und wollte damit sicherlich nicht das Selbstbauen umgehn...einfach mal die Luft anhalten wenn man nix produktives zu sagen hat.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nicht nur normalerweise, sonder es geht immer. Zu mindest bei Wasserlöslichen. Aber mit Lösungsmittellöslichen müsste es auch keine Probleme geben. Normalerweise...




Vielen Dank, dann kann ich ja ohne Sorgen ans epoxieren gehen, wenn ich Zeit dazu finde 

weberei #h

PS:
@ stefano89:

Ich finde die Designs sehr gelungen! Hast du sehr gut gemacht!


----------



## don rhabano (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> 1. steht in meiner Beschreibung, dass es keine selfmades sind...es wird wohl das allerletze sein, dass ich mit Sachen prahle, die ich nicht gemacht habe. Fand es nur unnötig, dafür einen neuen Thread aufzumachen, nur um die 4 vorzuzeigen.
> 2. geht es mir eigentlich nur darum, neue Designs mit der Dose auszuprobieren...
> 3. finde ich es sehr witzig, dass man jetzt so spricht, als hätte ich gestern mitm Köderbauen angefangen. Wenn ihr euch den ganzen Thread einverleibt habt, dann habt ihr sicherlich auch schon einige wenige Bildchen von meinen Ködern gesehen...ich hatte halt ein Spitzenangebot für die Bodies und wollte damit sicherlich nicht das Selbstbauen umgehn...einfach mal die Luft anhalten wenn man nix produktives zu sagen hat.
> Gruß Steffen


 
Hat überhaupt nix mit dir o. deinen Arbeiten zu tun |uhoh:; es ging rein ums Generelle!!!

Back to Topic ...kannste ja deine Werke ruhig weiter hier posten #6
LG


----------



## stefano89 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...

Demnächst werden auch mal wieder neue Wobbs fertig...EIGENBAUTEN!

Gruß  Steffen xD


----------



## diemai (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Anbei 'mal wieder 'n paar neue Bildchen , ........habe meine Swimbaits jetzt endlich zusammengefügt und ausgebleit bekommen , mußte auch einige Änderungen vornehmen :

Der Karpfen lief nicht gut mit der ursprünglichen größeren Schwanzflosse aus Epoxidplatte 2,5mm , der hintere Haken drückte sich immer dagegen , außerdem war das Teil wohl zu schwer , um intensiver zu schlängeln .

Habe jetzt einen kleineren Schwanz aus PVC montiert , mußte daher im Segment vor'm Schwanz noch etwas Blei quer anbringen , um dem höheren Auftrieb der neuen Flosse entgegenzuwirken .

Der Hecht funktionierte leider überhaupt nicht(womit ich auch gerechnet hatte) , daher war eine zusätzliche Schaufel unumgänglich , ..........ohne diese bewegten sich lediglich die letzen zwei , drei Segmente , ........jetzt mit Schaufel läuft er aber gut !

Habe noch einen weiteren Mehrteiligen gebaut , .......das ist ein 21cm(ohne Spinner) Pullbait , welcher "U"-förmig aufschwimmt(der Draht auf'm Bild imitiert in Etwa die Wasserlinie)und sich auf Zug strecken und leicht wacklend abtauchen tut , .........pausiert man , fällt er sofort wieder in die "U"-Form zurück und steigt zügig auf , .........eine schnelle , rhytmische Führungsweise wechselnd zwischen Zug und Stop wird diesem Köder wohl entsprechend "Leben" einhauchen .

Hoffentlich werden sich die drei Drillinge beim Wurf nicht zu oft verheddern #c!

Habe vor Jahren 'mal einen ähnlichen zweiteiligen Köder von einem Freund bekommen , ........der funktionierte auf gleiche Weise , war aber in der Schwimmlage sehr instabil .........der hieß "Jackknife"(dt. "Klappmesser") ,....... irgendwie passend dafür , finde ich |supergri.

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jones2011 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

habe auch mal einen Kunstköder selber gebaut.
Es ist viel besser als sie zu kaufen denn es ist billiger und es macht auch noch Spaß

Für diesen habe ich mir einfach eine Form aus holz zusammen geschmirgelt und dann mit selbstklebender Glitzerfolie beklebt und dann mit Klarlack überzogen-fertig


----------



## Naghul (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ich die swimbait von dir diemai sehen, dann juckts mir wieder in den fingern #d#d#q :q

glaube werde wieder eins machen. diesmal ein tacken ausgefallener und für den passenden fisch habe ich mir auch schon die infos eingeholt. wie ich wieder beim bau kotzen werde #q#q#q#q#q#q

aber wird wohl bei mir paar tage länger bauen, da ja bald die saison ögffnet :k:k

also schön weiter basteln


----------



## Siever (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute, da habt ihr ja wieder schöne Dinger nachgelegt!
Heute kam mein Epoxyd an. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich damit am Besten vorgehe? Hab das noch nie gemacht. Hänge ich die auf und pinsel die ein? Für die Beschichtung benutze ich doch nur den Harz, oder?
Danke#h


----------



## bild (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bloß nicht du musst immer den Härter mit dem Harz so vermischen wie das verhältnis vom Hersteller angegeben wirrd !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MfG

Niki


----------



## ederseefischer (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

sehr geil, bin schon gespannt wie die beiden aussehen, wenn du sie fertig hast. 

@ sievers

Beschreibung des Epoxys durchlesen und anschließend den Jerk aufhängen und die erste Schicht mit nem Pinsel dünn auftragen und einen Tag warten. Dann mit Wasser und Spüli die erste Schicht reinigen, sauber abtrocknen und die nächste Schicht auftragen und so weiter. 

Gruss


----------



## west1 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter der Karpfen und der Hecht sehen auch ohne Farbe schon gut aus. #6
 Bei meinem Hecht war es ähnlich, ohne Schaufel bewegten sich nur die letzten Teile!
Das Klappmesser ist ja interessant, bei entsprechender Führung könnte ich mir vorstellen dass er fängig ist. Berichte mal was der so an Fängen bringt. 

Jones, deiner sieht auch gut aus. #6 Wie läuft das Teil, hast du Blei eingebaut?

Ich bastel gerade an ein paar Stickbaits, da aber im Moment die Lust nicht so groß ist komme ich nicht voran. Zwei Swimbaits liegen auch noch im Keller und warten aufs ausbleien. Naja irgendwann werden sie schon fertig werden. #c


----------



## Jones2011 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo @ west 1,

habe ihn schon getestet und er läuft super|supergri

habe unten in den schlitz den ich geschnitten habe ca. 0,4-0,5 gramm blei drinne.

Dachte nicht das der so gut wird aber er istes geworden


lg Jonas


----------



## Jones2011 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh habe es doppelt geschrieben^^


----------



## weberei (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

auch in Rohform, ohne Lack sehen die Swimbaits schon super fängig aus #6

@Jones:

klasse erster Wobbler, echt gut gelungen!

@ Sievers:

Wie bereits gesagt: Harz und Härter nach den Vorgaben in der Anleitung mischen. Es bieten sich dazu kleine Spritzen an, die eine feine Messskala haben (0,1ml Schritte am besten). So kannst du punktgenau das Verhältnis einhalten. Aber wenn du das so machst, dann benutze bitte 2 spritzen, eine für den Harz, eine für den Härter. anschließend beides in einen Rührbecher (zB alter Joghurtbecher) und gut vermengen (lieber zu lang als zu kurz), denn sonst härtet der Harz später nicht richtig aus. Meistens sind zu Beginn des Umrührens noch Schlieren im Harz-Härter Gemisch, wenn du länger rührst, sind diese Streifen weg. So sollte das auch sein.

Je nach Epoxy würde ich mindestens 3 Tage nach der letzten Schicht warten, bis du die Köder das erste mal zu Wasser lässt, denn sonst trübt sich das Epoxy!

Ich denke nun dürftest du gut gerüstet sein 

PS: du kannst die Harz und Härter Menge natürlich auch mit einer Waage ermitteln. Beachte: Meistens gibt es dazu ein anderes Verhältnis der Mischung. Verwende hier das Gewichtsverhältnis (bei der Methode mit den Spritzen allerdings das Volumenverhältnis). Als Waage empfielt sich eine Briefwaage, denn so werden die Mengen am genauesten ermittelt. eine Waage die nur in 1g Schritten wiegt, ist nicht so praktisch, da extrem ungenau!


----------



## don rhabano (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leuts...
habe letztens mal endlich meine Werkstatt zwangsoptimiert, dass nicht mehr alle Werkzeuge in ne Schublade müssen oder immer auf der Arbeitsfläche liegen, wenn man sie nicht braucht.
Das links unten im Bild sind übrigens Plastikschnapsbecher -> PERFEKT zum Epoxyanmischen!
Nutze ich schon ne ganze Weile.


P.S. Ja ich bin ein riesen Klugschei.... aber der Harz ist ein Gebirge. Das was ihr meint ist das Harz


----------



## diemai (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jones2011

Dein kleiner Wobbler ist echt sehr gut gelungen #6, ....ach so , .......herzlich willkommen hier im Board !

@ don rhabano

An Plastik-Schnapsgläser hatte ich auch schon gedacht , .....die sind leicht zu bekommen , ....ich benutze aber lieber Medikamentenbecher aus'm Krankenhaus , da diese eine Milliliter-Skala haben , .......habe 'mal eine größere Menge davon auf'm Flohmarkt gefunden .

@ west1

Ich werde das "Klappmesser" wohl auch nach Finnland schicken , ...weiß aber noch nicht , .......aber da wird er wohl auf jeden Fall fangen |supergri!

Habe die mehrteiligen Köder gerade in einen Rahmen , bestehend aus einer Latte und zwei langen Holzschrauben(bzw. Schraubösen) , gespannt , ......so sitzen sie relativ gestreckt und fest und man kann sie bemalen , ohne das die einzelnen Segmente ständig hin,-und her wackeln , ........vereinfacht die Sache ungemein .

Werde die Tage 'mal Fotos davon machen und 'reinstellen .

Habe nebenbei auch noch einige andere kleinere PVC-Köder in der Mache , ebenfalls einige ältere Rohlinge aus Kunststoff-Weinkorken , bei allen ist heute die Grundierung , bzw. Alu-Folie 'raufgekommen .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Jones2011 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo und Danke für die positive Bewertung,
hier ist noch einer der hat die gleiche Farbe wie der andere von mir aber er hat eine andere Form und andere Augen.

mfg Jonas


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano: Ich sehe das 5MinEpoxy von Behnke bei dir stehen. Wozu verwendest Du es am liebsten? Zum Kleben härtet es ja zu langsam aus. MFg Björn


----------



## don rhabano (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Kleben  ; Hab es mal Probeweise mitbestellt ,bin aber unzufrieden.
Beim nächsten Besuch im Conrad gibts das Gute wieder. Ich lasse es halt vorm verwenden vermischt so 5min stehen.
Ist halt kein 5min Epoxy!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Gerade das Bemalen ist das alllller unwichtigste am Anfang. Das handwerkliche, Können zu erlernen ,akkurat zu arbeiten und aus einem Stück Holz oder was auch immer einen laufenden , fisch überlistenden Wobbler oder Jerkbait zu bauen ist Point Number 1!!!



Das habe ich nie bestritten.



don rhabano schrieb:


> Wie immer mehr selber machen? Nur noch halbe Rohlinge kaufen
> 
> Ist genauso wenn man damit anfängt auf Papier Fischlis zu pinseln und dann mit dem Köderbauen beginnt xD.
> 
> ...



Warum muss man mir eigentlich immer das Wort im Mund herum drehen?
Dass das Bemalen wichtiger als das Fertigen des Körpers ist, habe ich nie behauptet. Und von deinen Papier Fischlis hat auch keiner was gesagt.

Lasst den Leuten, die ihre Rohlinge am Anfang kaufen wollen doch ihre Freute am Bemalen (auch wenn es nur das Bemalen ist). Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er ALLES am Wobbler selber baut, oder einen Teil kauft. Jeder soll das machen, was er für richtig hält.
Und letztendlich ist es sowiso nur wichtig, dass der Wobbler fängt. Egal wie er aussieht oder ob er selbst gefertigt ist, oder gekauft.

Meine Güte...manche Posts kann man sich echt sparen!

______________________

Zurück zum Thema: Da habt ihr wieder tolle Wobbler gebaut! (Kurz und knapp.:q)


----------



## stefano89 (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann darfst du ja damit anfangen, die Klappe zu halten.
Sorry, wenn ich mich jetzt mal der Worte bediene und keine Pünktchen verwende, aber es geht mir grad sowas von aufn Keks.
Ich habe schonmal gesagt, dass ich damit NICHT das Selberbauen umgehen will, sondern dass ich mir das einfach mal ansehn wollte.
Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich sie selbst gebaut hatte, sondern dass es gekaufte sind. 
Und dann kommt so ein saudummer Post von dir don rhabano...wirklich, bei deinem letzten Post solltest du dir mal selber an die Nase greifen. Denk mal drüber nach.



Edit: das hier mein Statement, zu dem ich stehe. Ich mache kein Geheimis draus und verteile Pns, das hier darf jeder Lesen...


----------



## jirgel (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn das Dekor nicht wichtig ist warum wählen tausende Angler danach im Shop aus ? 



Warum packt der Fisch dann denn Fire Tiger und nicht denn Copper Shad ? 

Nur mal so als einwand der lauf ist nicht alles bei einen Wobbler er spielt genau so wie Farbe und Form bei denn Schlüsselreizen mit die zu einer Attacke auf denn köder führen bzw denn Fisch zum Anbiss verleiten oder eben denn Angler im Shop zum kaufen das kann man sehen wie man will.


----------



## Fischk0pf (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute ich hab mich hier schon länger mal durch das thema gelesen und wollte jetzt auch mal meinen ersten wobbler machen :g.Kann mir bitte einer mal aufschreiben was ic halles dafür brauche ???und bitte auch wo man das kaufen kann.
wäre echt nett :m
danke im voraus:vik:


----------



## bild (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jirgel

ich meinte das mit dem Lauf anders beißt ein Fisch eher auf einen Stein den du als Firetiger lackiert hast oder auf einen Köder der gut läuft der nur Blau ist oder so... .



Verstehst du ?



Nicht böse gemeint.



MfG


Niki


----------



## Torsten (9. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok das mit den Streifen alle so gleichmäßig würde ich nicht hinbekommen.
> 
> So nochmal einer von mir. Jetzt auch mit Epoxy!!!
> 
> http://img181.*ih.us/img181/2978/dsc02066.jpg


 

einfach nur cool der Wobbler,mach weiter so #6
MfG Torsten


----------



## weberei (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Fischk0pf schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab mich hier schon länger mal durch das thema gelesen und wollte jetzt auch mal meinen ersten wobbler machen :g.Kann mir bitte einer mal aufschreiben was ic halles dafür brauche ???und bitte auch wo man das kaufen kann.
> wäre echt nett :m
> danke im voraus:vik:




Hallo, 

schön, dass es immer mehr werden, die durch uns zum Basteln kommen 

aber in so einem Fall wie deinem, hilft immer auch mal in google zu suchen.
Dann wirst du einiges finden. Ich habe es mal für dich übernommen:

Anleitung 1
Anleitung 2
Anleitung 3
Anleitung 4

Und du findest sicher noch viel mehr 

Viel Spaß beim Basteln!!!



Edit:

wo du das kaufen kannst:

OBI
Bauhaus
Hornbach

http://www.lureparts.nl
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ (Epoxy)

usw, gibt natürlich auch noch andere Baumärkte und Onlineshops


----------



## west1 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Ich werde das "Klappmesser" wohl auch nach Finnland schicken , ...weiß aber noch nicht , .......aber da wird er wohl auf jeden Fall fangen |supergri!


Dort wird er sicherlich was fangen, denk aber dass er auch in unseren überfischten Gewässern wie fast jeder neue Köder was bringen könnte. :q



> Habe die mehrteiligen Köder gerade in einen Rahmen , bestehend aus einer Latte und zwei langen Holzschrauben(bzw. Schraubösen) , gespannt , ......so sitzen sie relativ gestreckt und fest und man kann sie bemalen , ohne das die einzelnen Segmente ständig hin,-und her wackeln , ........vereinfacht die Sache ungemein .


So einen Rahmen hab ich auch, ist für mehrteilige Köder nur zu empfehlen.


----------



## bild (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Rahmen würde mich interessieren könntest du mal ein Bild einstellen versteh die Beschreibung nicht so ganz.



MfG


Niki


----------



## west1 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Der Rahmen würde mich interessieren könntest du mal ein Bild einstellen versteh die Beschreibung nicht so ganz.



Hier mal meiner.







Der Rahmen steht lose in einer Halterung zwischen zwei auf ein Brett geschraubten Holzleisten.


----------



## Fischk0pf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke weberei :vik:
steht alles drin was ich wissen wollte#6


----------



## bild (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke west jetzt versteh ich das  so etwas muss ich mir auch noch bauen ;-).


MfG


Niki


----------



## diemai (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild , @ west1 , 

So , .......hier ist mein Rahmen , .......viel primitiver gebaut als deiner , Hubert , ........'ne einfache recht flache Rechteckleiste , zwei lange Holzschrauben , etwas steifen Draht(mein V2A Schweißdraht 1,0 mm für Wobbler) , etwas Drachenschnur und'n Nagel , .......mehr braucht's nicht , ........zum Aufstellen reicht mir 'ne Schraubzwinge(vertikal sowohl als auch horizontal möglich) !

Zum Fixieren des Köders wird einfach eine Schlaufe (durch eine Öse an einem Köder-Ende) aus der Drachenschnur mit dem abgebogenen Nagel verzwirbelt , dieser dann einfach irgendwie verkantet , so das sich die Schnur nicht wieder auseinanderdrehen kann ,........... dickerer , normaler Draht geht wohl sogar besser zum Verzwirbeln , da man ihn durch Verbiegen besser sichern kann(hatte keinen zur Hand) .

Ich benutze aufgrund meines schnell anziehenden Epoxylackes ja kein Köderrad ,...... aber wenn man dieses entsprechend konstruieren würde(z. B. mit Führungsleisten zum Fixieren dieser Latten) , könnte man die Latten mit den Ködern dran wohl dann auch so einspannen und drehen lassen , denke ich !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Fischk0pf (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So
morgen bestelle ich mir dieses epoxid und wollte aber noch mal fragen ob ich 5min epoxid auch brauche?!
hab halt keine ahnung von dem zeug |kopfkrat :q
eine kurze antwort wäer echt TOP #6


----------



## stefano89 (10. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Normales sollte schon ausreichen. Bei mir tuts das jedenfalls. Wenn du jedoch damit die Wobbler verkleben willst und zum Ausbleien ist das 5min besser, da man da nicht erst nen Tag warten muss.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fischkopf:

kein Problem 

Wenn du ein 5 Minuten epoxy möchtest, dann würde ich nicht das von Behnke nehmen. Wie in diesem Thread mehrfach beschrieben wurde, dauert es wohl mehr als 5 Minuten, bis es aushärtet. Also doch nicht unbedingt geeignet für schnelle Verklebungen, man muss trotzdem lange warten. (das kann ich alles nicht beurteilen, ich nehme immer Epoxy, mische es mit Holzmehl, welches beim Feilen und Hobeln der Konturen des Wobblers entstehen. So ist das Epoxy nicht so flüssig und läuft nicht aus zB dem Bauchspalt für die Drahtachse heraus. Dauert aber dennoch lange zum aushärten...).
Wenn du 5 Min-Epoxy möchtest, habe ich häufiger von dem von Conrad positive Dinge gelesen...

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/886605/EPOXYD-HARZ-HAeRTER-5-MIN-250-G/SHOP_AREA_14780


----------



## stefano89 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, das is aber auch verdammt teuer...


----------



## Fischk0pf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die schnellen antworten ich werde mir wohl das von BEHNKE kaufen acuh wenns länger dauert
ich hab ja zeit


----------



## bild (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist sau günstig !!!!

Ich bezahl für 2x 17g  10€ wenn ich das von UHU nehme.



MfG


Niki


----------



## Fischk0pf (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja so teuer is das jetzt auch nicht 
das von BEHNKE kostet 14,90€
das von CONRAD kostet 21,95€


----------



## west1 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Wow, das is aber auch verdammt teuer...



Aber auch verdammt gut! :q


----------



## stefano89 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo, das von UHU is halt noch viel teurer, trotzdem find ich den Preis zu hoch. Da kleb ich ja doch lieber mit normalem Epoxy und warte...


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wunder mich gerade wie viel ihr Kleben wollt. Also ich würde Fischkopf die 200 gr Portion von Conrad zum Kleben empfehlen. Kostet 11,95€ und reicht aus. Wenn es denn mal ausgehen wird kann man sich immer noch neues kaufen. Lass die Pfoten vom Behnke 5 Min Zuegs. Ich hab auch gedacht ich könnt mir so einmal Porto sparen. Aber falsch gedacht!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Wenn du ein 5 Minuten epoxy möchtest, dann würde ich nicht das von Behnke nehmen. Wie in diesem Thread mehrfach beschrieben wurde, dauert es wohl mehr als 5 Minuten, bis es aushärtet.



Mit meinem Behnke-5-Minuten-Epoxid habe ich gar keine Probleme. Wenn man es wirklich korrekt 1:1 mischt, so wie vorgegeben, dann härtet es bei mir in etwa 5 Minuten aus. Vielleicht auch 7 Minuten. Aber viel länger nicht.
So viel Zeit nehme ich mir für meine Wobbler schon...!:q


----------



## don rhabano (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir nicht!! Selbst wenn ich es mit meiner Feinwaage abwiege und dann anrühre braucht es über 10min zum aushärten (20°C)!

Das von Conrad ist eindeutig das bessere 5min-epoxy!
Das Behnke geht zur Not auch.


----------



## tom95 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe gerade meinen ersten Rohling gebaut und stelle mir die Frage, wie ich die Ösen dort anbringen soll. Da der Rohling sehr klein und dünn ist, habe ich Angst, dass er sich spaltet. Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## ederseefischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nen Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte |rolleyes

Wenn du vorbohrst, kannste dem Spalten entgegenwirken. 

Gruss


----------



## tom95 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich versuch mal eins hochzuladen, aber es ist nur von der handycam

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/8955/dsc01195j.jpg


----------



## tom95 (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich denke, da ist es ein bisschen schlecht mit Bohren


----------



## bild (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tipp: Bau nen größeren :m


MfG


Niki


----------



## ederseefischer (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Schraubösen wird das nichts, du brauchst hier ne durchgehende Achse. Pfeil den Bauch des Köders auf, nimm anschließend V2A Edelstahl-Draht und mach dir in der dementsprechenden Länge zwei Ösen und leg dieses Stück Draht wieder in den Bauch ein. Anschließend die Öffnung wieder mit Holzkitt schließen. Kannst auch nen anderen Kleber oder Spachtel nehmen, der wird allerdings dann etwas schwerer ausfallen, was sich dann negativ auf den Lauf des Köders auswirken könnte.

Gruss


----------



## don rhabano (11. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Säg mit ner Metallsäge nen feinen Schlitz zum Versenken der Achse. Danach wieder mit Epox/Holz mischung verschließen. Oder ,was du auch versuchen kannst ist mit einem 2mm Bohrer (oder 1mm) ein Loch längs durch den Wobbler zu bohren .
Wolltest du Schraubösen dran machen? Also bei so kleinen (Basla)Wobblern muss eine durchgehende Drahtachse rein!!!
Ist ganz simpel.

Willkommen im Kreis der Bauer 

Lg

Edit: Naja Ederseefischer war schneller


----------



## tom95 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe den Schlitz mit einem Cutter reingemacht, weil ich keine passende Säge habe. Jetzt muss ich mir nurnoch Polycarbonat besorgen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee welche Stärke es für kleine-mittlere Wobbler haben sollte? Ich fände 1,5mm ganz passend.


----------



## west1 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für so nen Miniwobbler dürfte 1,5mm reichen, für mittlere 2mm und für große 3mm.

Bei deinem Mini kannst du aber auch die Schaufeln aus den Abteilern von Köderschachteln  machen.


----------



## tom95 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wird das nicht so komisch weiß um die Schnittstellen?
Naja ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## west1 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



tom95 schrieb:


> Wird das nicht so komisch weiß um die Schnittstellen?
> Naja ich werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.



So schön wie bei Lexan wird es nicht aber die Fische stört es wenig.


----------



## tom95 (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sollte ich auch kleinere Wobbler (~3cm) ausbleien, oder reicht das Gewicht von Drilling, Sprengring und Drahtachse?


----------



## Fischköder (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

grüß dich nachbar TOM95 (komm auch aus Bielefeld)



tom95 schrieb:


> Sollte ich auch kleinere Wobbler (~3cm) ausbleien, oder reicht das Gewicht von Drilling, Sprengring und Drahtachse?



ich z.b bebleie alle meine wobby´s, du musst halt nur wissen was du von ihm erwartest, soll der schwimmen, sinken, oder auftreibend sein. 
dazu kommt die schicht deines epoxy. ich nehme an nicht mehr als 2 schichten. (wenn du eine köderschleuder hast) dazu nimmst du sicherlich 8er drillinge.. dann wird der schwimmen.

so tuste noch etwas blei rein, dann sinkt der gute langsam.
achja, die form, löffel und die öse an der schaufel + plazierung des blei´s beinflussen den lauf bzw das verhalten deines zukünftigen überlister!  

p´s ich habe lieber sinkende mini wobbys, sie sinken langsam und man kann an der eingeworfenen stelle direkt los legen mit dem zupfen, und nicht erst runterkurbeln. wie gesagt alles unverbindlich 


also überleg schon vorher wie du den gern haben willst!

gruss WobbyWob


----------



## weberei (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

jetzt auch endlich meine ersten Foiling und Fotofinish - Wobbler |stolz:

Lauf kann ich erst später in der woche testen, das Epoxy ist noch frisch...


----------



## bild (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder wieder echt schön! Meine kann man in einer anderen Abteilung anschauen!! Einfach mal anschauen.


MfG


Niki


----------



## weberei (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Niki,

danke, ich kann das Lob ebenso zurück geben!

Sehe toll aus und laufen auch einwandfrei #6


----------



## bild (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo sons kämen se auch nich untern Hammer.

MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Eine echt coole Wobbler-Gang :q, sehr schöne Arbeit#6#6#6 !

Hast du den Lauf noch nicht an den unbemalten Rohlingen getestet ?

Ich mache das fast immer(außer bei bekannten und bewährten Modellen) ,....... wäre ja schade , das sich nach all' der Arbeit herrausstellt , das der Köder dann doch nicht läuft !

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ werberei
super-schöne teile!!!!!!!


mag vieleicht einer von euch wobblerspezies mal was tauschen? biete pilker 40-180 gramm, bis auf die form sind die teile auch eigenbau.... wer interresse hat, einfach ne pn an mich...#h


----------



## Fischköder (13. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Eine echt coole Wobbler-Gang :q, sehr schöne Arbeit#6#6#6 !
> 
> ...



ich schließer mich deiner an, würde mich auch mal interessieren ob die coolen wobbies auch shakken können?
wäre sonst vergeudete arbeit (was das angeln betrifft)

gruß wobbywob


----------



## weberei (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

danke für euer Lob 

Um die Frage zu klären:
Für gewöhnlich teste ich den Lauf schon am grundierten Rohling! Diese Wobbler allerdings wollte ich ganz schnell fertig haben und habe deswegen auf einen Testlauf verzichtet. Dafür mache ich aber die Kopf-Ösen länger. Durch hoch oder runter Biegen kann man den Lauf beeinflussen. Ebenso könnte ich die Schaufel noch ohne Probleme verkleinern (abschleifen)... Das dürfte alles aber höchstens (wenn überhaupt) bei denen mit Fotofinish der Fall sein, diese Form habe ich erst letztens von west1 bekommen, habe sie diesmal das erste Mal gebastelt. Die anderen mit Foiling laufen fast 100%ig sicher, die Form habe ich bisher ausschließlich gebaut, bisher alle gleich und alle sind gut gelaufen, also mache ich mir da keine Sorgen |rolleyes 


@ DerOderfischer:
Danke für das Angebot, bei mir besteht allerdings kein Bedarf an Pilkern... Vielleicht meldet sich ja jemnad anderes zum Tausch. Kannst ja ein Paar Bilder einstellen oder nen Link zu diesen, dann melden sich evtl. mehr


----------



## west1 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weber
Schöne Köder hast du gebaut. #6



weberei schrieb:


> diese Form habe ich erst letztens von west1 bekommen, habe sie diesmal das erste Mal gebastelt.


Der Killer vom Hans ...
Bau bei den nächsten mal die Schaufel nicht ganz so steil ein, oder sollen es Extremflachläufer werden?


----------



## weberei (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Ja, ist der Killer 

Sag mal, das ist doch die Form des Rapala Husky Jerk's wenn ich mich nicht irre...

Stimmt, wenn ich es vergleiche, dann ist die Schaufel tatsächlich viel zu sehr senkrecht zum Körper. Muss ich nächstes mal ändern! Danke für den Hinweis #6
Wobei ich durchaus auch ein paar Flachläufer brauche. Die habe ich dann jetzt ja  

#h


----------



## west1 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja, ist der Killer
> 
> Sag mal, das ist doch die Form des Rapala Husky Jerk's wenn ich mich nicht irre...



 Wer hat jetzt bei wem abgeguckt, der Hans beim Rapala oder Rapala beim Hans? |kopfkrat #c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oke mal ne blöde Frage...hat hier mal wer ne komplett Anleitung für nen Wobbler? Weil  ich hab jetz keine Lust hier 119 Seiten durchzulesen


----------



## diemai (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fabi123

....hilf' dir selbst , dann hilft dir GOOGLE , .........ich hab' jetzt auch gerade keine Lust hier zum wiederholten Mal mein Wissen seitenlang niederzuschreiben !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Fischköder (14. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

weiss einer wieso www.*jbaitz*.de down ist?
oder allgemein weshlab pelznase nicht mehr hier on ist?
ein echter verlust, wie ich finde! 

gruß


----------



## ulfster (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sagt mal, was nehmt ihr speziell fürs Versiegeln von Miniwobblern (3-7cm)? Ich suche eine Alternative zum Epoxyd was sich stundenlang im Trockner dreht.


----------



## miosga (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@fabi123

guck mal auf seite 175 dieses threats, da hat weberei ein paar links gepostet: Anleitung 1 bis 4
Ich finde da ist es recht gut erklärt.


----------



## weberei (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



miosga schrieb:


> @fabi123
> 
> guck mal auf seite 175 dieses threats, da hat weberei ein paar links gepostet: Anleitung 1 bis 4
> Ich finde da ist es recht gut erklärt.



Danke, genau darauf wollte ich auch eben verweisen 
@fabi: schön, dass du auch das Basteln anfangen möchtest. Mir fällt auf, dass zur Zeit viele das Basteln beginnen 

@fischköder:

warum weiß ich nicht 
Ich habe letztens noch die Seite angeschaut (so Anfang März glaube ich), da stand bereits oben rechts in so einem Laufband, dass die Seite bald nichtmehr betrieben werde. Nun ist es also so weit :c Echt schade


----------



## bild (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

7cm is doch kein Miniwobbler da gehen auch große Hechte drauf.

Für so Forellenwobbler kannstu Spannlack nehmen.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ulfster schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was nehmt ihr speziell fürs Versiegeln von Miniwobblern (3-7cm)? Ich suche eine Alternative zum Epoxyd was sich stundenlang im Trockner dreht.



Genau nach sowas suche ich auch noch.

Schau dir mal !!!das!!! an. Das wurde mir mal von einem erfahrenen Boardie empfohlen und scheint wirklich gut zu sein. Konnte ihn aber selber leider noch nicht testen.


----------



## don rhabano (15. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nur halt leider 9,85Euro Versandkosten o.o !


----------



## diemai (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Spannlack gibt's in JEDEM RC-Modellbauladen , ca. 3€-8€(je nach Gebinde-Größe und/oder Hersteller) , ......oder auch in entsprechenden Abteilungen großer Ketten wie z.B. Karstadt(Spiel und Sport) oder Conrad Elektronik .

Modellbauläden gibt's ja wohl auch in jeder größeren Stadt !

Er könnte aber Farben und Filzschreiber-Tinte angreifen , auch Pupillen von ungeschützten Klebeaugen ,........ immer vor'm Lackieren mit Spannlack 1-2 mal mit Acryl-Klarlack vorstreichen !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ulfster (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Tips! Dann werde ich es mal mit 2x Acryl + Spannlack probieren...


----------



## diemai (16. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ulfster

Spannlack ergibt recht dünne , aber harte Schichten , .....würde ihn daher auch mehrmals auftragen .

Er trocknet sehr schnell an , hat dann aber noch eine recht unebene Oberfläche , ........später gibt sich das dann !

Terpentin geht nicht zum Reinigen der Pinsel , es gibt dafür extra Reiniger(Verdünnung)im Modellbauladen , .........Nitro-Verdünnung geht aber auch , hat mir hier 'mal jemand geschrieben . 

Habe auch 'mal weißen Spannlack zum Grundieren probiert , aber irgenwie ist der anders als der Klare , .....war ich überhaupt nicht mit zufrieden , .......liegt vieleicht an den beigemischten Pigmenten ?

                              Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (18. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ulfster schrieb:


> Sagt mal, was nehmt ihr speziell fürs Versiegeln von Miniwobblern (3-7cm)? Ich suche eine Alternative zum Epoxyd was sich stundenlang im Trockner dreht.



Versuchs doch mal mit 5 Minuten Epoxyd. Die meisten meiner Eigenbauten hab ich mit dem Zeugs von Conrad bestrichen.
Letztens war hier auch mal die Rede von 5 Minuten Epox von Behnke das anscheinend etwas länger als 5 Min. zum härten braucht. Je nach dem wie klar das Zeug aushärtet wäre das auch ne Möglichkeit. #c


----------



## Fischk0pf (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen wo ich Balsa holz herkriege?!
war schon in 3 verschiedenen Baumärkten


----------



## don rhabano (20. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Im Baumarkt nicht so häufig .
Ansonsten Modellbauladen (Bastelladen) oder im Netz (nicht zu empfehlen, da das Holz vorher nicht angeschaut werden kann!)


----------



## Naghul (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

holz bekommst du bei:

http://www.heerdegen-balsaholz.de

ist günstig, kannst dir zuschneiden lassen und ein ganz großer vorteil ist, das du auch verschiedene härtegrade an holz bekommst.
hatte mir mir mal extra hartes balsaholz bestellt. hat fast die gleich härte wie abachi.
am besten anrufen. hat sehr oft reststücke die du für wenig geld bekommst. dort bekommst du auch andere holzarten.


----------



## Siever (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ooooh Leute,
hab gestern meine ersten 4 Wobbler gebaut und erst beim vierten festgestellt, dass ich die nicht bebleit habe. Ich habe die Ösen mit V2aDraht gemacht und den Draht längs durch die Wobbler in einen ca. 1,5mm großen Schlitz gelegt. Beim nachträglichen Bebleien hatte ich Angst, dass mir die Köder brechen. Jetzt hat nur einer Blei im Inneren:vKann ich die Dinger jetzt wegschmeissen, oder können die Tauchschaufeln, die ich noch nicht gemacht habe, irgendetwas reissen?
Ich könnte mir in den Hintern beissen!


----------



## west1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So habs endlich geschafft mein Stickbaits fertigzumachen.

Bin schon gespannt ob sie mit der etwas hohlen Schnauze so gut laufen wie die, die ich bisher gebaut habe. 
Am 1.5. weiß ichs ja. |supergri  

Gebaut aus Balsa, Länge 11cm


----------



## west1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Siever schrieb:


> Ooooh Leute,
> hab gestern meine ersten 4 Wobbler gebaut und erst beim vierten festgestellt, dass ich die nicht bebleit habe.


Die kannst du immer noch ausbleien. Je nachdem wie tief du die Ösen eingebaut hast, entweder unterhalb oder rechts und links der Öse eine Tasche fürs Blei vorsichtig ausarbeiten.  Die passende Menge Blei rein, restliches Loch zu spachteln und gut ists!

Bevor die die Löcher ausarbeitest noch die Stellen und die Gewichtsmenge ermitteln.


----------



## weberei (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön, west1!

Dann mal viel Glück am 1.5., auf dass die Neubauten fangen.
Ich kann erst später als am 1.5. los, bin an dem Wochenende mit der Handballmannschaft auf Abschlussfahrt... Weiß nicht ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht. 
Aber es wird wohl freuen, die Fische kann ich auch später noch fangen, die hauen nicht ab :m
Kanns trotzdem kaum noch erwarten


----------



## diemai (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , .......ich denke , das die Köder nicht ganz so weit zu den Seiten weggleiten werden(dazu sind die Kopfschrägen etwas zu steil) , aber dafür werden sie wesentlich mehr Radau an der Oberfläche machen .

Auf jeden Fall sind sie aber sehr schön geworden ,..... die schwarz/grau marmorierten gefallen mir am Besten(Oberflächenköder müssen schwarz sein) .

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (21. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weber!:m 



weberei schrieb:


> die Fische kann ich auch später noch fangen, die hauen nicht ab :m
> Kanns trotzdem kaum noch erwarten



Abhauen tun sie nicht, glaub auch nicht dass alle gleich in den ersten Tagen gefangen werden. 



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , .......ich denke , das die Köder nicht ganz so weit zu den Seiten weggleiten werden(dazu sind die Kopfschrägen etwas zu steil) , aber dafür werden sie wesentlich mehr Radau an der Oberfläche machen .


Dieter so in der Art hab ichs mir auch gedacht. Die die ich bisher gebaut habe brachten ne Menge Fehlbisse weil sie seitlich zu weit wegglitten. Die Fische schossen meistens am Köder vorbei.
Hoffe dass wenn die neuen enger laufen die Fehlbissquote nicht mehr ganz so hoch ist. Auf jeden Fall ist es ein geiles Angeln mit den Teilen. 
Mal schauen vielleicht bekomm ich in diesem Jahr etwas Material für ein gescheites Video zusammen...  



> Auf jeden Fall sind sie aber sehr schön geworden ,..... die schwarz/grau marmorierten gefallen mir am Besten(Oberflächenköder müssen schwarz sein) .



Danke :m
Müsste man meinen dass sie Dunkel sein müssen. 
Im letzten Jahr brachte die Farbe am meisten. Von unten gegen den hellen Himmel betrachtet erscheint aber auch das Rot als recht dunkel.


----------



## diemai (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..........dann werde ich wohl gelegentlich auch 'mal ein , zwei Spooks in rot bauen(aber mit schwarzen Streifen/Flecken) .

                         Gruß , Dieter #h


----------



## Fischk0pf (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal wieder ne frage 
Aus welchem zeug macht ihr die schaufeln und wo kann man das kaufen |kopfkrat
1wobbler hab  ich schom fertig da hab ich die schaufel aus so einer abtrennscheibe aus einer köderbox genommen aber das is ja keine lösung


----------



## don rhabano (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So...paar schlichte Köder sind fertig.
Dank hochwertigem Airbrush werden die Teile in Zukunft noch besser  (ÜBEN ÜBEN vorausgesetzt....)

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/3325/miny.jpg

85mm Pinsel u. Dose NAJA

http://img219.*ih.us/img219/3682/70451764.jpg

65mm floating

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/7352/10142786.jpg

40mm sinking

http://img203.*ih.us/img203/6742/44031780.jpg

40mm sinking


Andere kommen bald
LG

Konrad


----------



## weberei (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, sehen super schön aus und auch ansprechend in Szene gesetzt! Super beeindruckend. Der zweite gefällt mir am besten, die anderen liegen nur knapp dahinter.

@Fischk0pf

das Plastik heißt "Polycarbonat". Deine Idee ist garnicht so schlecht, denn meistens sind solche Köderboxen auch aus Polycarbonat (wenn ich mich richtig erinner). Von daher, nutzte die Trennwände ruhig weiter, wenn du sie über hast. Später kannst du dann ja immer noch ne Platte im Baumarkt o.Ä. kaufen.


----------



## Torsten (22. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> So...paar schlichte Köder sind fertig.
> Dank hochwertigem Airbrush werden die Teile in Zukunft noch besser  (ÜBEN ÜBEN vorausgesetzt....)
> 
> http://img46.*ih.us/img46/3325/miny.jpg
> ...


 

hi echt geile Wobbler,weiter so .........

Gruß Torsten


----------



## diemai (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano 

Sehr geile Teile#6#6 , die beiden Schaufel-Wobbler gefallen mir besonders gut , .......habe so Ähnliche auch in Planung(1. Prototyp ist fast fertig) .

@ Fischk0pf

Wo man das Zeug bekommt , kann ich dir leider nicht sagen(habe meinen Bestand 'mal geschenkt bekommen) , es wird aber auch unter dem Namen "Makrolon" oder "Lexan" vertrieben . 

Von Plexiglas oder Bastlerglas rate ich ab , das bricht zu leicht ,....... dann lieber Alublech nehmen ,...... Leiterplatten-Rohlinge(Epoxy) oder Epoxy-Platten(Modellbau-Laden , Conrad) gehen auch , sind aber recht teuer .

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastlergemeinde , 

........bei den ersten meiner aktuellen Köder ist gerade die letzte Lackschicht getrocknet und ich kann sie präsentieren !


Alle sind aus PVC-Hartschaum gefertigt ,..... der kleine Jerk war ursprünglich so gedacht , das er mit dem spitzen Ende voraus laufen sollte , aber das funzte überhaupt nicht , da schoß er beim Wannentest nur immer stur geradeaus .

Um ihn noch zu retten , habe ich dann die Bauchöse des durchgehenden Drahtsystemes abgekniffen und an anderer Stelle eine Schrauböse eingesetzt , die Hauptbebleiung liegt jetzt direkt dahinter ,...... einige kleine Schrote noch zusätzlich unter'm Kinn , .......der Köder sinkt so jetzt realtiv schnell und zackt beim jerken wild hin ,-und her .

Er ist ebenso wie der schlanke Wobbler mit Alu-Tape beklebt , in das ich mit einer Gewinderolle ein Muster eingedrückt habe .

Dieser Wobbler ist mit durchgehendem Dachdeckerblei im Bauch-Schlitz und zwei zusätzlichen Schroten beidseitig der Bauchöse recht schwer ausgebleit ,....... es kann sein , das er mit'm Stahlvorfach 'dran langsam sinken wird , .........aber ich wollte das auch so haben , ........werde ihn später ruckend einholen .

Habe die Schaufel auch bemalt , da mir die milchig-gelbe Farbe der verwendeten Epoxy-Platte 2,5 mm nicht gefällt(das Material ist aber SEHR robust) .

Der "komische" Wobbler mit dem aufgepinselten Fleck-Muster war nur 'mal so'ne Idee zwischendurch um die Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten des für mich neuen PVC-Werkstoffes auszutesten . 

Er lief während des ersten Rohlings-Tests in der Badewanne recht hochfrequent mit moderaten seitlichen Ausschägen , was wohl eher der breiten Lippe als dem gekrümmten Körper zuzuschreiben ist , denke ich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob Leute ...
Ich finde diese Art des Fotografierens äußersts geil ,weil mein auch noch den kompletten Bauch sieht ! Das waren jetzt ein paar kleine ,ein paar größere Köder folgen.

Diemai: Wie immer sehr interessante Köder! Top!

LG

Konrad


----------



## weberei (23. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai, deine Köder sind wiedermal wunderbar gelungen!!!
Der Letzte sieht echt "komisch" aber doch auch interessant aus.


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder habt ihr wieder gebaut. #6

Dieter dein schlanker in Killerform gefällt mir gut,  der bucklige auch. #6

Hast du für den schon einen Namen, wie wäre es mit Dromedar.


----------



## don rhabano (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
habe eben mit dem deutschen (europäischen ) Verkaufsleiter für 3d Augen gesprochen xD Und wie immer kosten die Augen hier das 5fache oder so, auch ist die Auswahl viel schlechter.
Habt ihr nen Tipp wie ich das machen kann ? Am besten wäre es wohl die Augen an privat in US schicken zu lassen und dann weiter zu mir .
Schwierige Sache....

LG

Edit: Also der Hersteller ist in Thailand. Überall außer Europa schickt er hin -.-


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guckst du hier. 
Es sind welche dabei die nach Deutschland liefern.


----------



## don rhabano (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Shop ist auch dabei  Außerdem geht es rein um asymetrische Augen ,was die Auswahl schon sehr einschränkt. Und diese gibt es leider nur in Größen ü10mm in anderen Shops.
Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer Interesse an asymetrischen Augen in 12,5mm hat PN an mich. Hab günstig welche abzugeben. MfG Björn


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hier mal meiner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
gut gelungene Arbeit weiter so kann ich nur sagen.
der Wobbler sueht echt geil aus #6


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Torsten schrieb:


> gut gelungene Arbeit weiter so kann ich nur sagen.
> der Wobbler sueht echt geil aus #6



Danke, aber der ist schon etwas älter.

Hier ein neuer Oberflächenköder von heute morgen.

Das Wiesel, Länge ohne Schwanz 14cm


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke, aber der ist schon etwas älter.
> 
> Hier ein neuer Oberflächenköder von heute morgen.
> 
> Des Wiesel, Länge ohne Schwanz 14cm


 
der ist auch gut gelungen..... ich kann nur sagen weiter so....

Gruß Torsten


----------



## diemai (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte !

@ west1

Das Wiesel sieht top aus , Hubert , geile Idee ! 

Hast du das Viech schon getestet , .......der wird sich wohl voll von einer auf die andere Seite legen und dabei 'ne ordentliche Welle an'ner Oberfläche machen !?!?

......."Dromedar" ist gut , aber'n Namen kann ich mir sparen ,..... der war wohl 'ne einmalige Sache , es existieren keinerlei Skizzen ! 

@ don rhabano

Ich meine  , im "Gerlinger" Hauptkatalog günstige 3D-Augen gesehen zu haben , es gibt dort glaub'ich zwei , oder drei verschiedene Marken , .......ich dachte bezüglich des Preises zuerst an einen Druckfehler , aber die standen da schon über mehrere Ausgaben drin , wenn ich mich recht entsinne !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter :m

Hab in heute morgen vor dem bemalen mal kurz durch den Teich gezogen, er kommt ganz dezent daher gewobbelt und zieht ne Welle hinter sich her.
Beim schnelleren einholen taucht er auch etwas unter. 
Denk mal in flachen Kanälen oder Altwassern müsste mal ein Hecht oder Barsch drauf reinfallen.  |kopfkrat


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

hier von mir mal wieder was Neues.
An diesen Wobblern bin ich schon ewig lange und habe immer mal wieder ein kleines Stück weitergearbeitet.
Endlich sind sie fertig geworden.

Was schockiges fürs Trübe:

Barsch rot:
Balsa, schwimmend, 6cm, 7g und hektische Aktion




Barsch orange:
Balsa, Suspener, 6cm, 6g und hektische Aktion




Fire-Tiger:
Balsa, Suspener, 6cm, 6g und hektische Aktion


----------



## Fischk0pf (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie macht ihr das die schaufel so sauber bleibt ?


----------



## don rhabano (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nunja das klappt auch nicht immer.

-Sauber arbeiten -> nicht mit epoxfingern!
-Erst den Draht einkleben,schleifen, dann die Schaufel einkleben
-Man kann die Schaufel auch nach dem Epoxieren einkleben. Dann solltest du dir aber sicher sein ,dass der Köder letzten endes läuft!
-Bei allen Lackierarbeiten die Schaufel gut abkleben!
....

LG


----------



## diemai (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Adl3r4ug3

Saubere Arbeit#6 !

Hast du die Streifen durch 'ne Schablone gespüht oder gepinselt ?

Die sehen echt gut aus #6!

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1:

super Idee, echt mal was außergewöhnliches :m

@Adlerauge:

schön, wieder Werke von dir zu sehen. Gefallen mir echt gut deine Wobbler!
Drücke dir die Daumen, dass du bald wieder mehr Zeit zum Basteln hast.

@all:

mal ne Frage. Wie macht ihr die Schlitze für die Schaufeln? Mein Schaufelmaterial hat eine Dicke von 2mm, die Trenscheibe am Dremel schafft vielleicht 1mm, ebenso die Laubsäge. Eine Stichsäge ist mir zu gefährlich. Eine Dekupiersäge o.Ä. habe ich nicht. Habt ihr noch Ideen? Ich habe jetzt erstmal den oberen Teil der Schaufel auf 1mm runtergefeilt, aber das kann keine dauerhafte Lösung sein 
danke schonmal 

weberei


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west1:
> 
> dankefür die Erklärung.
> 
> ...


 

die sehen ja aus wie Picasso


----------



## Bondex (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weber
Versuch mal einen kleinen Fräskopf für den Drehmel und schleif doppelt mit der Miniflechs in den Body


----------



## diemai (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ich schlitze die noch rechteckigen Rohlinge maschinell mit'm  kleinen , runden Sägeblatt , so kann ich 1,5 mm plus alle Dicken fertigen !

In deinem Falle würde ich wohl fast ausschließlich mit der "Dremel"-Trennscheibe arbeiten , ........ ist zwar etwas mühsam und materialabhängig , aber damit kann man schrittweise auch etwas breitere Schlitze ausarbeiten , .......würde ich auch am noch rechteckigen Rohling machen , so kann man die Rechtwinkligkeit auch besser herstellen , bzw. überprüfen .

               Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adlerauge schöne Barsche, #6 auf die werden die großen Brüder und Schwestern im See oder Rhein schon warten. Die Schonzeit ist ja bald vorbei, noch drei Wochen hier oder eine Woche drüben. |supergri   

Weber Danke! :m 
Die Schlitze mach ich am noch rechteckigen Rohling mit der Dekopiersäge. Mit der Dremeltrennscheibe  gehts auch, einfach zwei drei Schnitte nebeneinander machen.


----------



## diemai (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , .....endlich habe ich meine PVC-Swimbaits fertig , ...hat lange genug gedauert !

Werde wohl bis auch noch bis spätestens zum 1. Mai ein Video davon machen , ....hoffentlich haben sich die Laufeigenschaften nach dem Rohlingstest nicht verschlechtert !

Den Köder mit den Stahlblech-Scharnieren muß ich wohl aber als Ausschuß  abschreiben , ........die Gelenke haben nicht genug Spiel , er erreicht keinen 90° Auschlag über alle vier Segmente !

Außerdem sind die Scharniere zu schwer für das Holzmaterial(oder das Holz nicht auftriebsstark genug , je nachdem....) , er sank fast schon OHNE Bebleiung ,..... habe jetzt im Kopfsegment etwas Blei drin , .......er geht unter wie'n Stein , trotzdem noch leicht schwanzlastig , aber zumindestens in aufrechter Position(jedenfalls beim Rohlings-Test) .

Bei schnellem Zug lief er auch ansatzweise , werde aber 'mal testen , ob er noch als Jerk ,-oder Twitchbait zu gebrauchen ist !

Die drei kleinen Köder sind aus Kunststoff-Weinkorken gefertigt , hatte sie glaub'ich als Rohlinge schon 
'mal hier oder im alten Thread gepostet ,..... auf meinem "YouTube"-Kanal(61diemai) ist auch ein Video von den Rohlingen(außer dem "Globe")zu finden .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Größenvergleich , ..........der hintere Teil des "Globe" ist ein kompletter Kunststoff-Weinkorken , an den Kanten nur etwas verrundet , Durchmesser und Länge ist noch original !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> So , .....endlich habe ich meine PVC-Swimbaits fertig , ...hat lange genug gedauert !
> 
> Werde wohl bis auch noch bis spätestens zum 1. Mai ein Video davon machen , ....hoffentlich haben sich die Laufeigenschaften nach dem Rohlingstest nicht verschlechtert !
> 
> ...


 

na das nenne ich  auch schöne Köder #6


----------



## Torsten (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west1:
> 
> dankefür die Erklärung.
> 
> ...


 

and das nenne ich Picasso Köder. die Köder sehen ja aus wie Kieselsteine


----------



## west1 (24. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter sind wie immer schöne Köder! #6 #6 #6

Der Hecht und der Karpfen gefallen mir am besten.   

Der Globe sieht auch gut aus hast du in den Blei eingebaut? 
Ich denk mal ja, oder? 

Hab mir auch schon überlegt so ein Teil zubauen, hab mir gedacht wenn der etwa mit dem halben Körper über der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt müsste er funktionieren!? |kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an euch für die Tipps, ich werde es nun also mit der Dremel Trennscheibe versuchen und damit eben den Schlitz vergrößern. Danke sehr!

@ diemai:
wieder beeindruckende Ergebnisse! Schade, dass der eine Swimbait nicht läuft  Aber etwas Schwund ist immer  Wie west1 finde ich auch den Hecht und den Karpfen am besten, die Korken Köder werde ich veilleicht auch mal austesten 

@Torsten:
Ich glaube du hast mir schonmal so einen Mist geschrieben. Wenn du etwas auszusetzten hast an meinen Ergebnissen, mag das ja möglich sein. Für konstruktive Kritik in Form von möglichen Verbesserungsvorschlägen bin ich offen. Also nich einfach nur "man sehen die ******* aus" oder "das sind ja Köder wie Kieselsteine"... Sag mir was du schlecht findest und fertig. Ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ködern, ich wollte extra mal eine Serie solcher grimmig guckenden Jerks bauen... Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben.

Jetzt mal Kritik an dich: vielleicht solltest du nich immer mit zitieren antworten, sondern "@xy" schreiben, bei Antworten auf Beiträge, die recht nah zeitlich zurück liegen und quasi direkt über deiner Antwort liegen...


----------



## Torsten (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich glaube du hast mir schonmal so einen Mist geschrieben. Wenn du etwas auszusetzten hast an meinen Ergebnissen, mag das ja möglich sein. Für konstruktive Kritik in Form von möglichen Verbesserungsvorschlägen bin ich offen. Also nich einfach nur "man sehen die ******* aus" oder "das sind ja Köder wie Kieselsteine"... Sag mir was du schlecht findest und fertig. Ich jedenfalls bin sehr zufrieden mit den Ködern, ich wollte extra mal eine Serie solcher grimmig guckenden Jerks bauen... Kannst mir ja ne PN schreiben

wie so habe ich Mist geschrieben. ich kann doch auch nichts dafür wenn numal deine Wobbler wie Kieselsteine aussehen. ich deneke das du auch damit noch nicht einmal einen Fisch am Haken bekommst. ich finde die teile wenn ich die sehe einfach nur zum lachen,weiss auch nicht warum aber das ist so. ich bin immer ehrlich und sage dir das so wie das ist. 
ich wünsche dir trotzdem Petri Heil


----------



## west1 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Torsten schrieb:


> ich deneke das du auch damit noch nicht einmal einen Fisch am Haken bekommst. ich finde die teile wenn ich die sehe einfach nur zum lachen



Ich find sie nicht zum lachen! 
Egal wie ein Kukö aussieht, bei der richten Führung fängt jeder!  
Sieht man hier.

Aus so manchen  Zeugs das man am Gewässerufer findet, lassen sich Köder herstellen und die sehen dann auch nicht aus wie die die im Laden hängen, super aussehen und nur die Kunden fangen!


----------



## Torsten (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich find sie nicht zum lachen!
> Egal wie ein Kukö aussieht, bei der richten Führung fängt jeder!
> Sieht man hier.
> 
> Aus so manchen Zeugs das man am Gewässerufer findet, lassen sich Köder herstellen und die sehen dann auch nicht aus wie die die im Laden hängen, super aussehen und nur die Kunden fangen!


 

dinge gibt es im Leben da muß man einfach lachen,und das fängt bei den Wobblern an


----------



## Torsten (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





man könnte sich diese Teile auch ins Blumenbeet legen als Deko :g


----------



## Torsten (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nein war ein scherz.........


----------



## weberei (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke west, genau das Video hätte ich jetzt auch gebracht 


Glaub mir, Torsten, auch der hässlichste Köder kann Fische fangen, wenn er eben gut und ansprechend läuft.
Und dass du drüber lachen musst, kann ich echt nicht verstehen. Sehen vielleicht nicht perfekt aus, aber gut sind sie trotzdem. Naja Geschmäcker sind verschieden, das ist auch gut so |bla:

Ich für meinen Teil bin zumindest sehr zufrieden mit meinen Jerks/Wobblern und denke, dass die Ergebnisse nach und nach immer besser werden  Was du meinst interessiert mich mittlerweile nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hast du die Streifen durch 'ne Schablone gespüht oder gepinselt ?



Ja, mit einem ganz feinen Pinsel gepinselt.


----------



## west1 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch einen. |supergri

Die Feuerwelle, langsam steigend,  Länge 11cm







So das war vorerst der letzte, ab nächstem Wochenende gehts ans Wasser. #:


----------



## hecht fan (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab ma 2 wobbler gemacht sind noch nicht fertig 
dereine hat 22cm und der andere 9cm


----------



## diemai (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die netten Worte , Leute !

@ west1

Hubert , der "Globe" aus Kunst-Kork hat kein Zusatzblei drinnen , ist wohl auch nicht nötig !

Habe extra noch die hintere Öse nach unten geführt , obwohl so kleine "Globes" leichter zum Rotieren neigen als Große , ........aber das kann man noch über die Einholgeschwingigkeit sowie die Propellergröße steuern , sie legen sich dann nur etwas auf die Seite .

Habe früher schon einige große "Globe's"(15 -18cm) aus Abachi gedrechselt(für'n Export) , bei denen schaute nachher nur ca. 1/4 des Körper-Durchmessers noch heraus , die war'n auch alle unbebleit .

Auf einen davon hat'n Holländer 'mal 'nen Hecht von 1,26 m gefangen .........!

Im Übrigen werden die Köder ja auch vor der Endmontage fertig lackiert , wie will'ste die denn vor'm Bemalen vernünftig ausbleien , wenn vorne noch der lange , unverschlossene Drahtschaft heraus ragt ?

Sehr sauber bemalter Wobbler übrigens#6 , .......der Streifen sieht nach Freihand aus , sehr akkurat#6.......!

Oder auch nach Schablone |kopfkrat?

@ Adl3r4ug3

Danke für die Info , sehr schön gemacht , ....sieht echt aus wie gesprüht(aber ich wußte ja, das du eigentlich nur pinselst|supergri)!

@ hecht fan

..................bin gespannt !

@ Torsten

Wo sind denn deine Eigenbau-Wobbler ? Poste sie dochmal !

Oder baust du garkeine Wobbler(in diesem Falle verstünde ich nicht , was du in diesem Thread machst) , sondern bist nur besonders mitteilungsbedürftig ?

Ich finde es allerdings ganz allgemein auch sehr fragwürdig und unangemessen , über Sachen urteilen zu wollen , in die man selber nicht involviert ist oder von denen man nix versteht .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , der "Globe" aus Kunst-Kork hat kein Zusatzblei drinnen , ist wohl auch nicht nötig !


Danke Dieter! :m

Vom Aufbau ist er ja bis auf den Propeller fast gleich wie der Whirlygig. Dachte halt weil der Korken mehr Auftrieb hat als Holz hast du da was eingebaut.
Deine Abachiglobes hab ich schon mal gesehen, überm Teich drüben, denk ich mal. |bigeyes |supergri 
Kein Wunder das die fangen so gut wie die aussehen.#6

Die Streifen von meinem letzten sind Freihand mit Edding gemalt, ging so am schnellsten. |supergri   

Werde die nächste Zeit meine Oberflächenköder was ich bisher so gebaut habe testen, denk aber ein zwei Globs werden noch dazu kommen!


----------



## basshunt.er (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe mir das Behnke Epoxyd gekauft und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem: Auf der Flasche steht 100:65 allerdings habe ich keine Feinwaage und bestellen dauert mir etwas zu lang. Funktioniert da ganze auch mit Spritzen?
Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir eine Antwort geben könntet!
Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## west1 (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



basshunt.er schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe mir das Behnke Epoxyd gekauft und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem: Auf der Flasche steht 100:65 allerdings habe ich keine Feinwaage und bestellen dauert mir etwas zu lang. Funktioniert da ganze auch mit Spritzen?
> Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir eine Antwort geben könntet!
> Mfg
> ...



Ja funkt auch mit Spritzen. Mischen ist dann 100 : 70, steht glaub ich so auch in der Anleitung von Behnke.


----------



## diemai (27. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er

Ich benutze Medikamentenbecher , die haben 'ne Milliliter-Skala , bin ich mit zufrieden , .......nach ein ,-zweimal mischen hat man den Bogen 'raus !

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Wobbler-Gemeinde , 

Habe heut' morgen 'mal 'n kleines Video gemacht , bin eigentlich recht zufrieden mit den Ködern , auch wenn der Hecht nicht SO DOLL schlängeln tut !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZYqOm4HLBs

Der Holzköder mit den etwas anderen Scharnieren funktioniert auch nicht so prickelnd als Swimbait , beim Zupfen und Jerken macht er aber jedoch eine recht gute Figur , wie ich finde#c !

Ich müsste nur eine Spinnstange mit Federverschluß(ohne Karabiner oder Springring) montieren , damit sich der vordere haken nicht immer im Vorfach verfängt .

Das der vierteilige Pullbait sich am Schluß der entsprechenden Sequenz verheddert hat , liegt wohl nur daran , das ich zum Filmen den Köder immer hin ,-und her gezogen habe , ......beim normalen Einholen passiert das wohl nicht so oft , ....ebenso nicht bei konzentriertem Auswerfen , der Köder streckt sich während des Fluges , braucht kurz vor'm Einschlag nut abgebremst zu werden .

Habe einige Testwürfe gemacht und den Köder auch wieder entsprechend eingeholt .

Leider ist wegen dem nicht gerade sichtigem Wasser im Teich nicht so viel zu erkennen ,.... aber wenn der Pullbait abtaucht , wackeln seine Segmente auch ganz leicht , .......aber auch mit einteiligen Pullbaits ähnlicher Form habe ich schon Hechte gefangen , .....es ist wohl dieses "Sägezahnmuster" beim Einholen, welches sie "anmacht" , .........und dieser mehrteilige Köder ist schließlich NOCH beweglicher !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Fischk0pf (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



basshunt.er schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ich habe eine Frage: Ich habe mir das Behnke Epoxyd gekauft und nun stehe ich vor einem Problem: Auf der Flasche steht 100:65 allerdings habe ich keine Feinwaage und bestellen dauert mir etwas zu lang. Funktioniert da ganze auch mit Spritzen?
> Wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mir eine Antwort geben könntet!
> Mfg
> ...


ich machs einfach nach gefühl 
hat bis jetzt immer geklappt


----------



## hecht fan (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie stellt ma hier eigentlich bilder rein ?
mit den fotos von meinen Wobblern hab ich dat nich geschafft


----------



## stefano89 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf "Antworten" klicken, runterscrollen, dann Daiteianhänge verwalten und dann per "Durchsuchen" die Bilder hochladen bzw anhängen und dann wie bei ner normalen Antwort bestätigen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## hecht fan (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier hab ich meine fertigen wobbler,
der eine 20 der andere 9cm


----------



## tom95 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe vorhin meinen ersten Wobbler getestet und der lief nicht wirklich, denke, dass es an der Form lag. Kann mir jemand gute Formen empfehlen, die nicht allzu schwer zu bauen sind?


----------



## stefano89 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soooo Leute, hab endlich mal nen Paar fertig bekommen. Sind Nachbauten des neuen Rapala MaxRap und vom Deps Realiser.
Nur das Epoxy fehlt noch, ein "Rapala" hängt noch zum Trocknen.
Hoffe, sie gefallen. Laufen tun sie jedenfalls sehr geil.


@Tom: stell doch n Bild von deinem rein, dann kann man dir sagen, wo die Fehler sind.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Siever (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Stefano! Sehr schöne Teile! Wenn die gut laufen, kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen!
Am Samstag gehts endlich wieder los! Hab heute mal meine Jerks und Wobbler mit Holo-Folie beklebt. Die Bilder gibts morgen. Weiß jemand, ob ich die Folie noch behandeln muss, bevor ich die epoxyniere?
Danke!


----------



## diemai (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Die gefallen mir außerordentlich gut#6 , .......besonders die Schlanken , .........schöne Farbdesigns haben sie auch#6 !

@ hecht fan

Hast du die Teile schon getestet ?

@ tom95

Wusel dich hier'mal durch , da sind einige Skizzen und Baupläne zu finden :

http://www.lurebuilding.nl

@ Siever

Epoxy kannst du direkt auf Alu, -und Holofolie aufbringen , es sollten nur keine fettigen Fingerabdrücke 'drauf sein , ......daher vor'm Epoxieren leicht mit'm Spirituslappen abwischen und dann etwas warten , bis es sich von der Oberfläche verflüchtigt hat .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter der Karpfen läuft ganz gut, der Hecht auch, ein echter Hecht wedelt auch nicht stärker.
Der Pullbait ist ganz interessant, kann mir gut vorstellen dass der Sägezahnlauf die Fische zum beißen verleitet! 

Stefano deine Wobbler sehen super aus! #6


----------



## weberei (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechtfan:

guter Einstieg! Laufen die?

@ tom:

http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=49&func=startdown&id=19

Lad dir die Form mal runter, die ist echt einfach  Da kann man eigentlich nicht viel fasch machen, vor allem, weil ja wirklich alles angegeben ist. Bis auf die Bleimenge ist alles vorgegeben...

@ stephano:

sehr schöne Wobbler! Super Farbgebung, schauen sehr fängig aus #r


----------



## hecht fan (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

beide scwimmen etwas schief aba das werde ich ihnen
mit beschwerten drillingen austreiben .sonst laufen beide gut


----------



## weberei (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja gut - kleine Schönheitsfehler sind normal, im Laufe der Zeit, um so mehr Wobbler man gebaut hat, macht man immer weniger Fehler...
Aber klingt ja gut, dass sie wenigstens abgesehen von dem kleinen Fehler sehr zufriedenstellend laufen  weiter so =)


----------



## tom95 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild kann ich nicht machen, der ist schon im Müll geladet


----------



## diemai (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hecht fan

Bei deinen Nächsten mach' das Blei 'mal in den Bauch 'rein , ...sieht eleganter aus als mit Bleifolie oder Lötdraht umwickelte Haken , finde ich !

An der Schnuröse kannst du den Lauf auch etwas einstellen , .........wenn der Wobbler nicht gerade zurückkommt sondern zu einer Seite schwimmt , biegst du die Öse etwas in die entgegengesetzte Richtung , danach wieder testen und solange wiederholen , bis der gerade Kurs erreicht ist !

@ west1

Danke für die kleine Ermunterung bezüglich des Hecht-Swimbaits , Hubert .......aber Recht hast du ja !

Solche Pullbaits sind eigentlich ja recht primitive Köder(die "normalen" Einteiligen) , aber sie sprechen Flachwasser-Hechte ungemein an , habe schon mehrere , wenn auch kleinere , auf solche Modelle gefangen(siehe Foto) .

Als kleines Extra hatte ich bei einigen am Schwanzende ein Spinnerblatt oder einen Propeller montiert , das Basismodell hatte ich von hier :

http://www.luremaking.com

Bei "free lure making downloads" schauen , dann bei "lure making tip sheets" und dort bei "basswood carving patterns" , es ist der "Musky Jerkbait 2" , .....habe allerdings die Schnuröse auf ungefähr Mitte Tauchfläche gesetzt , so das er etwas tiefer abtaucht !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## don rhabano (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooo zwei neue von mir...Alutape wird erstmal wieder in die Ecke geschmissen ,ist nicht so meins.

http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4099/dscf0856l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

10cm sinking





This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 800x345 and weights 182KB.
http://img441.*ih.us/img441/636/dscf0854a.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

10cm floating


LG


----------



## diemai (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Wieder sehr schöne Wobbler von dir#6#6 !

Der mit der Alu-Lippe sieht irgendwie "antik" aus , finde ich ,......... gefällt mir #6#6#6!

Habe auch schon oft Wobbler mit solchen aufgeschraubten Lippen gebaut , habe die Schnurösen aber nie noch zusätzlich festgeklebt , .........kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen , das der Kleber dort allzulange hält#c#c, .........ich nehme lieber 1,5 mm Edelstahl-Schweißdraht für die Scnuröse , da verbiegt dann nix mehr !

Ich verwende auch keine Senkkopf-Schrauben zum Befestigen der Lippe , sondern Schrauben mit Halbrundkopf !

Bei Senkköpfen ist es unmöglich , die Lippe gerade auszurichten , falls die Bohrungen etwas aus'm Kurs geraten sein sollten , ........auch wenn man das Durchgangsloch durch die Lippe etwas oval feilt/fräst , um die Lippe etwas verschieben zu können , wird eine Senkkopfschraube sie beim Anziehen immer wieder in die ursprüngliche schiefe Position zurück drücken !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hatte keine andren Schrauben da 
Ist außerdem perfekt grade ! 
Der Kleber an der Öse dient ja nicht der Erhöhung der Stabilität, er soll nur die Öse an dem Platz halten ,wo sie ist. Ohne kanns runterrutschen und hat viel Spiel. Hält auch viele dutzend Stunden im "Hardcoreeinsatz" aus 

LG


----------



## Torsten (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Sooo zwei neue von mir...Alutape wird erstmal wieder in die Ecke geschmissen ,ist nicht so meins.
> 
> http://img443.*ih.us/img443/4099/dscf0856l.jpg
> Uploaded with *ih.us
> ...


 

die Wobbler sehen echt geil aus. mach weiter so geile Teile. da kann sich bestimmt so manch einer ein Scheibe von ab schneiden  :vik:


----------



## fischer tobi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi habe mal wieder eine frage und zwar wie lange dauert so eine schicht epoxid 601 von benke zum trocknen (bis man die nächste Schicht auftragen kann)??


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischer tobi schrieb:


> hi habe mal wieder eine frage und zwar wie lange dauert so eine schicht epoxid 601 von benke zum trocknen (bis man die nächste Schicht auftragen kann)??



Hmm...du kannst eigentlich bei einer dünnen Schicht nach etwa 4-6 Stunden (grob!), quasi nass in nass die nächste Schicht drauf machen. Kannst aber auch 12 Stunden oder 24 Stunden warten und eine weitere auf die getrocknete Schicht auftragen. Wobei ich lieber nass in nass arbeiten würde.


----------



## Naghul (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don: deine vortschritte sind echt enorm, die wobbs gefallen mir immer mehr. #6

konnte letzten tage nicht basteln, weil mich eine erkältung umgehauen hat. habe hier so ein projekt am laufen, obwohl ich mir net vorstellen kann das der läuft |uhoh:
habe letzte woche mein swimbait am see getestet und habe jetzt auch eine cam gekauft. wenn ich es hochzuladen bekomme mache ich mal ein video.
kann man auch hd hochladen?

@fischer tobi: wenn du mehr als 20-24 stunden wartest würde ich keine weitere schicht drauf machen ohne es vorher anzuschleifen. keine angst wenn die oberfläche stumpf wird oder riefen bekommt. mit der neuen schicht wird wieder alles klar und glatt.
wenn du nicht anschleifst, dann haften die schichten nicht miteinander und beim ersten biss platzen die schichten auseinander. 
am besten pinselst du die zweite schicht, wenn die erste schicht nicht mehr läuft und sich einigermaßen trocken und nicht klebrig anfühlt. ganz wichtig ist das genaue mischverhältniss


----------



## Wal1y (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin,
kann mir einer sagen, ob es noch die gute Homepage von Pelznase mit den sehr tollen Turtorials und Bildern gibt? Ich war zuletzt vor mehreren Monaten drauf und nun ist sie nicht mehrverfügbar #d.  Sie hieß Jbaitz.de, es wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiter helfen könnte, da ich nun auch mit dem Bau von Wobblern anfangen wollte.#6

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Wal1y: Hey,

die Seite ist zwar richtig gut, würde dir aber ein Buch empfehlen, wenn du es erst meinst.
Such mal nach "Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin. Es ist das Blaue Buch.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es die seite nicht mehr.


----------



## stefano89 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich besitze das Buch nicht aber habe mir gerade angeschaut, wo es das gibt. Dabei bin ich noch auf ein anderes Buch vom Nordin gestoßen: "Kunstköder selber machen". Kennt jemand beide und kann was dazu sagen? Ist ja ein erheblicher Preisunterschied.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Das Blaue ist die Original-Erstausgabe , das Andere wird wohl ein lizensierter Nachdruck sein , ....genau der gleiche Inhalt , aber kleineres Format , .........gab's vor Jahren auch 'mal bei Lidl für 5€ ,........... hatte ich damals gekauft , da ich nicht wußte , das es dem Original , was ich schon hatte , genau entspricht(war eingeschweißt) ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute...
wie viele andere verwende ich auch Behnke 601 zum Laminieren.
Aber im Moment wills gar nicht klappen. Die köder werden beim Testen milchig ,auch nach ner Woche warten vorm Testen. 
Mit heißem Wasser und einem Tuch geht es iwie wieder gut weg.
Ich benutze zum Anmischen eine (gute) Feinwaage ,also am Mischungsverhältnis sollte es nicht liegen.

Seit einiger Zeit verwende ich beim Epoxieren ein Feuerzeug ,um die Blasen wegzubekommen .
Funktioniert ja auch genial (immer nur bruchteil von sekunden dran).
Könnte das daran liegen?

Konkret sieht es so wie eine Mischung aus Kalkflecken und dem typischen milchigen Epoxy ,wenn man zu früh testet.

Epoxy zu alt??? So ein gutes Jahr alt.

Ich hoffe ihr kömnnt mir helfen.

LG


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Epoxy zu alt??? So ein gutes Jahr alt.
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr kömnnt mir helfen.



Glaube nicht. Meines ist schon 2 Jahre alt und ist noch wie am ersten Tag - super!

Denke es liegt an was anderem...


----------



## Naghul (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das epoxy altert nur sehr langsam. das bedeutet das mann nach guter lagerung mehrere jahre nutzen kann.
wenn die beiden komponenten noch klar sind und keine schwebstoffe im epoxy sind, dann ist es noch gut.
für das milchige gibt es 2 gründe.

grunde eins ist, das es beim aushärten mit feuchtigkeit in berührung gekommen ist. wenn das mischverhältniss stimmt sollte das weisse nach einer zeit weggehen. man kann die stelle auch mit einem fön behandeln.

ich vermute aber das eher möglichkeit 2 die ursache ist. du musst dir das so vorstellen, dass das harz und härter ein gleichgewicht darstellt. in diesem fall 100%-teile harz und 65%-teile härter.
der härter kann so viel chmisch an sich binden, wie harz zur verfügung steht. in deinem fall, gerade wenn man nur eine kleine menge abwiegt (?), das du vermutlich zu viel härter im gemisch hattest.
was passiert jetzt mit deinem unhomogenen gemisch!?
nehmen wir an das du zu viel härter drinne, dann bindest du das ganze harz und der überschuss an härter bleibt weiterhin auf deinem köder aktiv. da kannste auch 2 monate warten und der härter ist immer noch aktiv.
wenn der köder jetzt mit wasser in berührung kommt, reagiert der härter mit dem wasser und du bekommst eine matte oder milchige oberfläche. du wirst den köder ohne eingriff nicht retten können.

abhilfe bekommst du, wenn du die oberfläche anschleifst und ein gemisch mit exaktem verhältniss aufbringst.

mein tipp ist, nicht zu versuchen 1-2g abzuwiegen um material zu sparen. das ist in meinen augen sehr schwierig.
das zeug kostet kaum was und bei einer größeren abwiegmenge umgeht men das problem mit milchiger oberfläche. ich schmeiße lieber 3-4g epoxy weg als ein top köder.
es gibt auch ein unterschied ob man volumen oder gewichtsmenge abmengt, da gibt es unterschiede und das 100:65 muss dann angepasst werden (steht aber in den unterlagen, wenn man das epoxy kauft).

das mit dem feuerzeug würde ich auch nicht machen, weil die gefahr zu hoch ist, das man das epoxy schädigt. es gibt eine gute möglichkeit die blasen aus dem epoxy zu bekommen |supergri

gruss


----------



## Fischk0pf (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es gibt eine gute möglichkeit die blasen aus dem epoxy zu bekommen |supergri


Und welche wäre das?


----------



## bild (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das würde mich auch dringend interessieren!!???

MfG


Niki


----------



## west1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Fischk0pf schrieb:


> es gibt eine gute möglichkeit die blasen aus dem epoxy zu bekommen |supergri
> 
> 
> Und welche wäre das?



Also ich hab nach dem aufpinseln keine Blasen im Epox.

Ich stell das Gefäß mit dem Zeugs vor dem mischen für 5 Minuten in ein Warmwasserbad, anschließend wird gemischt und das Zeugs aufgetragen.


----------



## Naghul (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also es gibt natürlich mehrer möglichkeiten, wie z.b. von west1 oben beschrieben. aber eine effektive die dauerhaft auch wirklich was bringt, ist folgende:

man braucht ein köderrad, so eins die man als gescheiter köderbauer sowieso haben sollte. man baut einfach ein kasten um das köderrad und verkabelt in die box eine 40-60 watt birne.
dadurch das die box geschlossen ist baut sich durch die lampe die temperatur in der box auf.

das hat folgende vorteile. durch die höhere temperatur fließt das epoxy besser auf der oberfläche und man bekommt einen schönen glatteren köder und vor allem gehen alles blasen aus dem epoxy.
ein weiterer vorteil ist, das man die dauer der trockung um einiges verkürzen kann.

also seit dem ich meine box wie oben beschrieben umgebaut habe, habe ich absolut keine probleme mehr.

wem das zu viel arbeit ist, oder keine lust zum bastel der box hat, soll mit feuerzeug, blasen ect leben.

gruss


----------



## don rhabano (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul danke für die Antworten!
Also ich mische immer mindestens 4g Epox an ,da ich nicht für 2 Köder das Köderrad anschmeiße und Pinsel versaue.
Ich kanns mir vom Mischungsverhältnis nicht so erklären. Feuchtigkeit? Hmm ...ich arbeite immer in meiner Werkstatt  im Keller ,da ist
 es etwas feuchter, hatte aber auch im Winter bzw. vorher keine Probleme damit!

Das komische ist ja das es mit Reiben mit einem Tuch und heißem Wasser weggeht.

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery?! 

So eine Box werde ich mir vll. auch mal bauen.

LG


----------



## bild (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Könntest du uns mal ein Bild von deiner Box reinhauen?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Könntest du uns mal ein Bild von deiner Box reinhauen?



Jop, das würde mich auch interessieren!


----------



## bild (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich Zeig jetzt auch nochmal was her ! 

Sind 2 Schwimmende Jerks ca 11cm.

Der eine sollte Weißfisch sein und der andere Barsch Design.

Sind beide frei Hand.

so aber nun schaut selbst.

http://img96.*ih.us/img96/8191/dsc02161o.jpg  

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/5452/dsc02156q.jpg 

MfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht sehr gut aus !!!


----------



## Torsten (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> So ich Zeig jetzt auch nochmal was her !
> 
> Sind 2 Schwimmende Jerks ca 11cm.
> 
> ...


 
wunder  schöne Köder,erst klassige Sahne. weiter so

Gruß Torsten


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Schöne Jerkbaits , der Barsch gefällt mir sehr gut #6!

@ alle

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit zwei Wobbler-Experimenten , gefertigt aus PVC .

Der Erste ist ein Modell mit beweglichen Gewichten , die beim Auswerfen nach hinten rutschen und so den Schwerpunkt in puncto bessere Wurfeigenschaften nach hinten verlagern , ........beim Einholen sollen sie dann nach vorne/unten rutschen und so den Köder zum Abtauchen ausbalancieren !


Der zweite Wobbler trägt seine Haken auf dem Rücken , er soll sinkend so ausgebleit werden(ca. 30-40cm pro Sekunde) , das er möglichst auf seiner Schaufel stehend am Gewässergrund zu liegen kommt , das Schwanzende leicht aufwärts weisend .

Er soll dann , ähnlich eines Jigs , mit aufwärts führenden Rutenbewegungen geführt werden oder langsam am Grund entlang gezogen werden .

Die offenen Zwillingshaken werden in eine Drahtöse eingeclippt , in die ich noch kleine Kerben feilen werde , damit sie die Haken besser halten und diese sich dennoch bei einem gehakten Fisch lösen können , um so der Gefahr eines Aushebelns des Hakens entgegen zu wirken .

Sollte diese Befestigung nicht ausreichen , könnte ich noch kleine Magnetstreifen einarbeiten , die den Hakenschenkel noch zusätzlich halten , ..........ich möchte allerdings jedes unnötige Gewicht am Köder-Rücken vermeiden !

Außerdem weiß ich nicht , ob solche Magnete rosten , bzw. einen Teil ihrer Kraft einbüßen , wenn sie sich unter Lack und/oder Alu-Folie befinden ? 

Na ja, das wird auch mit von dem einzusetzenden Gewicht am Bauch abhängen , das muß ich noch testen , ......habe erstmal bei beiden Ködern alle Teile eingeklebt , sie müssen vor'm ersten Testen noch verputzt werden , wenn der Kleber ausgehärtet ist .

Die Schaufel bei dem sinkenden Köder mit den Zwillingshaken habe ich allerdings noch nicht eingeklebt , da ich erst einmal den Lauf testen und die Schaufel ggfs. noch in der Form verändern oder sie sogar aus Blech fertigen muß(für zusätzliches Kiel-Gewicht) .

                       Gruß , diemai #h


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So die anderen drei Bilder :


----------



## basshunt.er (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Die sehen ja richtig geil aus. Allerdings würde ich bei dem Wobbler mit den beweglichen Gewichten ein Kunstoffröhrchen einarbeiten, weil ich befürchte, dass sich das Blei quasi irgendwann durch das PVC schmiergeln könnte. 

Aber jetzt zu was anderem. Dieser Internetshop der hier vor kurzem gepostet wurde (Modulor) den gibt es in Berlin als Ladengeschäft. Ich natürlich hin und das erfreuliche war das man dort wirklich ALLES kriegt was man zum Bau von Ködern benötigt. Mein besonderes Augenmerk hatte ich natürlich auf das PVC gelegt und siehe da- es gab es in mehreren Härtegraden. Das zeug was hier im Forum benutzt wird ist das leichteste die schwerste Platte wog so viel wie Stein, ließ sich aber immer noch mit normalem gerät bearbeiten. Der Laden ist wirklich SUUUPER. Jerder der mal in Berlin ist sollte diesem Laden ein besuch abstatten und sich dort "eindecken".

Gruß vom PVC-Schmiergelenden 

Basshunt.er


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Niki deine Jerks sehen beide gut aus! #6

Dieter auf was für Ideen du immer kommst ist schon phänomenal. #6  

Die beweglichen Gewichte würde ich eventuell durch Bleikugeln ersetzen, denk die rutschen (rollen) besser in die gewünschte Lage.

Die Zwillingshaken könnte man an der hinteren Öse statt mit einem Magneten mittels eines passenden Posengummi sichern, den müsste es nach einem Biss von der Öse ziehen denk ich mal. |kopfkrat


----------



## stefano89 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du könntest versuchen, die Ösen, die die Zwillingshaken halten sollen, am oberen Ende leicht zu verdrehen oder so zu biegen, dass sie leicht wellig sind. Dann hält der Haken unten, wo die Öse immernoch flach ist und drüber ist die Öse breiter zu den Flanken des Wobblers hin, der Haken muss dann mit ein wenig mehr Kraft abgezogen werden.
Finds auch phenomenal, was du dir immer ausdenkst. Und wie ich glaub ich schonmal erwähnt hatte, wie akkurat du das alles machst, ist schon der Hammer. Ich hoffe, dass ich da auch mal hinkommen werde.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild:

schöne Jerks, der Barsch gefällt mir besonders gut!

@ diemai:

auf was für Ideen du kommst |bigeyes  Klasse 
Bitte halte uns auf dem Laufenden, wie deine Versuche weiterhin verlaufen. Interessiert mich. 


Bald gibts wieder neues von mir


----------



## Torsten (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @bild:
> 
> schöne Jerks, der Barsch gefällt mir besonders gut!
> 
> ...


 
neeeee lass mal lieber sein,lass die Schmuckstücke lieber im Schrank sons werde ich noch blind :g


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Torsten schrieb:


> ... sons werde ich noch blind :g


dann gäbe es hier zumindest keine von deinen blöden Kommentaren mehr! |pftroest:

Zeig doch mal deine Kunstwerke, oder baust du eventuell gar nix selbst und kommst nur zum meckern hier vorbei!? |kopfkrat

Lass endlich den Jungen in Ruhe.


----------



## don rhabano (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooo....wieder ein paar fertig. 2 größere warten noch aufs Foto; 
ist aber gar nicht so einfach Jerks schön zu präsentieren 

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/8785/dscf0887l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Kontrastreicher Kleinzander, 80mm floating

http://img686.*ih.us/img686/3116/dscf0891.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

90mm floating;

http://img294.*ih.us/img294/2739/dscf0897l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

62mm Popper ,bekommt noch Federn an den Tailhook

http://img535.*ih.us/img535/3421/dscf0900.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

100mm floating schlicht Rot ,der "Bringer" auf Zander

LG


----------



## nepomuk (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da hast Du aber wirklich tolle baits gebastelt...
Hut ab.
Falls Du Material (PU) brauchst mail mich.
Deinen Namen habe ich bereits^^


----------



## bild (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Ideen Diemai!
Konni wie immer Geil!

Son Kac*, ich könnt heulen:c die Jerks wollte ich eigentlich heut einem Kumpel schenken doch wenn man  sie auch nur ganz leicht Jerkt drehen sie sich wie ein Spinner um die eigende achse was mache ich nur falsch ???????????????????????????????????

hbae bis jetzt nur einen Jerk in Buster Form der gut läuft kein ahnung wieso aber alle anderen drehen sich immer. Muss da mehr blei rein oder was ist falsch?  |gr:|gr:


Bitte helft:

Niki


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> dann gäbe es hier zumindest keine von deinen blöden Kommentaren mehr! |pftroest:
> 
> Zeig doch mal deine Kunstwerke, oder baust du eventuell gar nix selbst und kommst nur zum meckern hier vorbei!? |kopfkrat
> 
> Lass endlich den Jungen in Ruhe.


 

Dem möchte ich mich Voll und Ganz anschließen !

                                diemai


----------



## diemai (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Allererste Sahne , deine Wobs ,..... absolut tolle Farbdesigns#6#6#6 !

@ bild

Ich denke , das der nach unten gekrümmte Schwanz wie ein Tiefenruder eines U-Bootes wirkt , der Jerk dadurch zuerst nach unten steuert und sich dann durch mangelnde seitliche Stabilität flachlegt , "übersteuert" und sich damit dreht !

Abhilfe würde ein breiterer Körper , ein tieferer Bauch oder leichteres Material schaffen(er kann dann mehr Kielgewicht tragen) , .........liegt das Blei überhaupt am tiefsten Punkt des Körpers ?

Ferner könnte man den Schwanz noch seitlich verjüngen , ...so hätter er erstens hinten weniger Auftrieb und man könnte vorne im Bauch mehr Blei 'reinmachen(d.h. eigentlich eher weniger , nur die physikalischen Eigenschaften werden dann günstiger) und zweitens würde sich durch einen schlankeren Schwanz auch diese "Tiefenruder-Wirkung" verringern !

@ Alle 

Vielen Dank für eure Ratschläge und Kommentare zu meinen Experimenten , .........ich wollte zuerst auch einen dicken Trinkhalm in die Gewichtsbohrung des Weitwurf-Wobblers einführen , hatte aber nix Passendes zur Hand und wollte dann auch nicht warten !

Hatte ebenfalls keine passenden Bleikugeln , so habe ich diese Gardinengewichte genommen , denke die rutschen auch noch durch !

Das Blei ist doch recht weich , so hoffe ich , das sie sich nicht durch das PVC durchschmirgeln werden|kopfkrat !

Aber möglich wäre es wohl durchaus !

Hubert , danke für den Tip mit den Posenringen , ........das wird ein letzter Strohhalm sein , falls die Haken beim Auswerfen nicht halten sollten , ......habe mittlerweile doch kleine Magnete eingesetzt , aber sooo viel scheinen die auch nicht zu bringen !

Morgen vor der Arbeit werde ich erste Wassereimertests durchführen , ........werde dann berichten !

Vielen Dank nochmal , .....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano

Schöne Wobbler! Der Popper gefällt mir farblich am besten!


Hab letzten Sonntag den kleinen Killer im Rhein versenkt und mir heute 3 neue Rohlinge gebaut. Hoffe dass sie bis Donnerstag fertig sind und am langen Wochenende was fangen.  :q


----------



## weberei (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Torsten:

Bitte lass deine Kommentare einfach mal stecken. Ich kann dich absolut nicht verstehen, aber was solls, habe den Beitrag gemeldet, da es mir langsam zu weit geht mit dir.
Mal sehen, ob die Mods irgendwas machen, verdient hättest du es...

@west & diemai:

danke für eure Unterstützung gegen Torsten.

@ don:

wieder super gelungene, einmalig schöne Wobbler / Popper!
Klasse Designs beeindruckend in Szene gesetzt. werde die Spiegelfotos auch mal ausprobieren bei den neuen Wobblern


----------



## raetzrico (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Don Rabahno
Wieder ganz tolle Arbeiten von Dir.Da ziehe ich den Hut.
@diemai
Deine Kreativität nimmt ja wirklich kein Ende.Du zauberst ja immer neue Köder aus dem Ärmel. Einfach nur Klasse.
@all
Auch sonst sehenswerte Köder. Auch wenn der Lauf mal nicht stimmt.
Das Problem habe ich mit 2 Slider Nachbauten auch gerade. Da muß ich auch nochmal Hand anlegen und nachbleien.Meine zwei brechen kaum aus.
Bebleit habe ich zentral vor und hinter der Bauchöse.Ich meine mal hier gelesen zu haben das wäre günstig. Bisher habe ich das Blei immer über die gesammte Bauchlänge verteilt und das funzte immer ordentlich. Vielleicht hat ja noch einer nen Tipp? Bilder kann ich momentan Mangels Digicam leider nicht einstellen.
@basshunt.er
Sag mal dieses Ladengeschäft (Modulor ???) wo ist denn das in Berlin?
Kannst Du mal eine Adresse posten? So ein Laden Würde mir in Berlin gut gefallen. Danke im Vorraus.

Ich würde mich übrigens auch freuen wenn es hier keine dummen Komentare sondern lieber wenn nötig konstruktive Kritik gibt.
Es fallen halt keine Meister vom Himmel und nicht jeder Bastler mich eingeschlossen ist perfekt.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Vielen Dank für die Blumen !

"Modulor" ist in der Gneisenaustraße 43-45 , genau zwischen Stationen U7 Gneisenaustraße und Südstern .

http://www.modulor.de

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico
der Laden ist von außen relativ klein und ich bin am anfang n paar mal dran vorbeigelaufen^^nach hinten ist der Laden riiiesig und die Leute dort sind Supernett. Dort habe ich auch kleine Metallkugeln gefunden um meine Wobs zu beschweren (ich möchte so weit wie möglich auf blei verzichten). Du kriegst wirklich alles. Das PU Zeugs ist im ersten Stockwerk ganz hinten links in einem Regal oder man kann es sich unten zuschneiden lassen. 
Der Laden ist einfach PERFEKT ich war schon so oft dort einfach unbeschreibbar.

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie angekündigt stelle ich euch nun meine neuen Köder vor.

4 Wobbler (der pinke und Firetiger sind ~9cm groß, die beiden anderen ~6cm) und ein Popper (~9cm).

Hier die Bilder (ja, die Ösen muss ich noch vom Epoxy und Lack befreien )


----------



## weberei (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

komisch, Bilder sind nicht mitgekommen ...


----------



## west1 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja die sehen gut aus! #6

Gestoppelt? |kopfkrat :q
Der Pinke und Firetiger gefallen mir am besten.

Ösen putzen, Drillinge dran, ab ans Wasser und Fische fangen! :q


----------



## diemai (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ungewöhnliches Farbdesign , ......gefällt mir gut ,..... besonders der in Pink:l:vik: !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke danke 

ja, sind gestoppelt :m
Ösen putze ich heute und mache dnan auch Drillinge dran, dann kann es bald los gehen


----------



## diemai (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

Habe mich die letzten Tage mit meinen beiden Experimental-Ködern 'rumgeschlagen ,.........das Ergebnis war teilweise leider nicht so prickelnd #c!

Den Wobbler mit den sich verlagernden Gewichten habe ich hinbekommen , er lief und funktionierte auf Anhieb top , ......mußte nicht 'mal mehr nachträglich ausbleien , der schmale Streifen Dachdeckerblei im Bauchschlitz und die beiden Gardinenbleie im Körper reichten aus ! 

Der andere Köder mit den Rücken-Haken hingegen machte mir nur Ärger , er wollte einfach nicht laufen , ....habe verschiedene Lippen probiert , sogar die Schnuröse im nachhinein hochgebogen ,....die Bleilöcher und den Lippen-Schlitz verpfropft und neue gesetzt , .........hat alles nix genutzt , ..........er will einfach nicht !

Heute morgen lief er mit außen aufgeklebten Gewichten und einer von vorne eingesetzten und doppelt geknickten Lippe(ähnlich eines "SuperShadRap")endlich ganz passabel , .......nachdem ich die Bleie dann aber in neu gesetzte Bohrungen eingepasst hatte , stand der Wobbler wieder auf'm Kopf und lief wieder nicht mehr(er lief sonst nur mit'm Schwanz gerade nach hinten weisend) .

Ich gebe auf#c ,.......aber nur DIESEN Köder#6 ,....... habe schon wieder eine neue Zeichnung gemacht , das muß doch einfach klappen , so'n Wobbler mit Rücken-Haken zu bauen |kopfkrat!

Test-Video hier : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r4575K3adQ

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Torsten (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Sooo....wieder ein paar fertig. 2 größere warten noch aufs Foto;
> ist aber gar nicht so einfach Jerks schön zu präsentieren
> 
> http://img232.*ih.us/img232/8785/dscf0887l.jpg
> ...


 

na das sind doch mal wieder top Köder die du presentierst
einfach nur schöne Teile....weiter so, da kann sich so manch einer eine Scheibe von abschneiden #6 weiter so kann ich nur sagen....

Gruß Torsten


----------



## weberei (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

Glückwunsch zum (teilweise) gelungenen Experiment. Der mit den beweglichen Bleien läuft echt gut. 
Schade, dass der andere Versuch nicht geklappt hat. Aber naja, das ist das Risiko bei solchen experimenten.

Viel Glück für den neuen Rückenhaken-Köder 

weberei |wavey:


----------



## don rhabano (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Ein neuer von mir.

http://img35.*ih.us/img35/7010/dscf0963t.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Hechtminnow 140mm Suspending "Sexy Shad"- Design mit Rassel.

(etwas unsauber beim sprühen gearbeitet-> gelber Streifen hat auch schw. Schuppen )

Der nächste in der Größe bekommt 3 Drillinge ,aber jeder Fisch hat ne Chance verdient |supergri


Das ist übrigens der vorletzte vor Baupause .

lg

Konrad


----------



## erikhunt (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sexy shad LOL hahahahah


----------



## diemai (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei  

Vielen Dank :m, ......werde gleich 'mal in'n Keller gehen und den neuen "Rücken-Haken"-Rohling aussägen ,.........hoffentlich klappt's damit besser !

@ don rhabano

......unsauber , unsauber .....ich les' immer unsauber .......wo denn :m????

                           Sieht sehr schön aus#6#6#6 !

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist ein in Amerika sehr verbreitetes Design auf Bass, ursprünglich von Kevin VanDam (US-Profiangler) entwickelt .
Auch die Hechte hier stehen tierisch drauf  ,daher hat Illex diese Farbe nun auch in ihr Reservoir aufgenommen und vertreibt es unter dem Namen "Jelly Shad".


Edit: Danke Dieter! Aber ohne Selbstkritik tritt man auf der Stelle . Wo unsauber? Nunja etwas schwarze Farbe ist auf den gelben Streifen gekommen und die Schaufel ist auch lange nicht perfekt (ist nicht aus Pc ,daher Minirisse).

lg


----------



## weberei (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don:

der Name ist klasse :vik:

aber er passt, das Ergebnis ist echt "sexy"


----------



## west1 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich gebe auf#c ,.......aber nur DIESEN Köder#6 ,....... habe schon wieder eine neue Zeichnung gemacht , das muß doch einfach klappen , so'n Wobbler mit Rücken-Haken zu bauen |kopfkrat!



Schade dass er nicht läuft!
Dieter, versuchs doch mal mit so einem Tieftaucher, so wie die laufen müssten sie doch auch mit Rückenhaken noch zucken. #c

Don dein neuer sieht doch Top aus! #6 Ich seh da nix unsauberes.


So hab meine drei Ersatz Wobbs für meinen abgerissenen kleinen Killer auch fertig.

Firekiller, Länge 13cm


----------



## Torsten (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Schade dass er nicht läuft!
> Dieter, versuchs doch mal mit so einem Tieftaucher, so wie die laufen müssten sie doch auch mit Rückenhaken noch zucken. #c
> 
> Don dein neuer sieht doch Top aus! #6 Ich seh da nix unsauberes.
> ...


 
die sehen doch einfach geil aus.

MfG Torsten


----------



## weberei (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, da kann ich Torsten nur zustimmen, sehen geil aus 


Welches Holz verwendest du für die 13cm langen? Oder sind die auch aus dem PUR Hartschaum oder wie dieses Plastikzeug heißt?


----------



## west1 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Torsten schrieb:


> die sehen doch einfach geil aus.



Danke, aber ich verkauf dir trotzdem keinen! 



weberei schrieb:


> sehen geil aus
> Welches Holz verwendest du für die 13cm langen? Oder sind die auch aus dem PUR Hartschaum oder wie dieses Plastikzeug heißt?



Danke!:m

Sind aus Kunststoff, ich verbau eigentlich fast nur noch PUR Hartschaum. Ausnahme einige Swimbaits aus Eiche oder meine Stickbaits aus Balsa.
Die Stickbaits aus Balsa laufen besser als die aus PUR, mein ich zumindest mal. |kopfkrat


----------



## erikhunt (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelfreunde !

Ich möchte meinen ersten laufenden Wobbler (aus Fichte)vorstellen.
Der vorige, dunkelgrüne,





ist nicht gelaufen, und ich weiß es nicht warum. #q Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass er breiter war als höher. Ich wollte so gern einen Köder bauen, der noch laufen würde, und es ist mir auch gelungen.
Ich wusste nicht, dass es so leicht ist, einen gut laufenden Wobbler zu bauen. Und an den Epoxy habe ich mich sogar gewöhnt. :vik: Also, ich habe diesen "Sexy red-head":q im wasser getestet und kein Scherz, läuft besser als ein gekaufter- sieht nicht so aus, aber OK, ist nicht so wesentlich.

#h


----------



## diemai (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ erikhunt

Dein grüner Wobbler läuft hauptsächlich nicht , weil die Schaufel zu sehr nach vorne weisen tut , weil sie oben(am Körper) zu breit ist und auch weil , wie du sagst , der Körper breiter als hoch ist .

Ferner hätte die Schnuröse weiter unten sitzen sollen , ....ein Fehler , der mir bei meinem Ersten "Rückenhaken"-Prototyp wohl unter anderem auch unterlaufen ist !

Ein Körper , der breiter ist als hoch , ist eigentlich kein Ding der Unmöglichkeit bei einem Wobbler , der Körper sollte jedoch etwas gekrümmt sein(die Schaufel sollte dan eher nach vorn zeigen , nicht nach unten , damit er durch die Krümmung nicht umschlägt ).

@ west1

Sehr gelungene Stoppelung , Hubert , ....auch die Flecken#6 !

Bei einem Tieftaucher würden Rückenhaken nicht so viel Sinn machen , denke ich , da der durch die große , lange Lippe sowieso schon recht Hänger-resistent ist , .........außerdem möchte ich mit dem Wobbler auf 10 bis 15 Meter fischen , etwas viel für'n Tauchwobbler , wenn man nicht schleppen darf !

Außerdem könnte ich so'n sinkendes Modell viel langsamer fischen !

Habe den Mißerfolg schon fast vergessen , .....habe meinen neuen Prototyp heute in'ner Wanne getestet , ........er lief so mit den angeklebten Gewichten und temporär montierter Lippe/Drahtgestell echt top !

Habe erstmal eine Lippe aus 1,5 mm V2A Stahl benutzt , damit die Gegengewicht bringt ,.... das ist aber anscheinend zu viel des Guten ,.... werde auch noch Alu und Epox-Lippen testen !

Habe jetzt erstmal das Drahtgestell eingeklebt ,..... mit den Lippen und Gewichten werde ich danach noch weiter experimentieren , ....Hauptsache ist , das das Teil auf Anhieb gewobbelt hat(ähnlich einer "GrandMa" , aber nicht so stark flankend und mehr "X"-end#c|supergri )!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west:

danke für die Rückmeldung. Naja wenn mein Holz bald mal verbaut ist, werde ich mir das mit dem PUR mal überlegen. Scheint ja wohl wirklich sehr praktisch zu sein 

@ erikhunt:

sehen beide super aus! Wenn man bedenkt, dass es deine ersten sind |bigeyes sehr stark, klasse Arbeit. Schade nur, dass der erste nicht läuft  Aber gut, das ist Lehrgeld, was man am Anfang zahlen muss. Glaub mir, bald ist der Ausschuss äußerst gering bis garnichtmehr vorhanden...

@ diemai:

Klingt ja sehr erfreulich, dass der Neue jetzt so gut läuft  Dann ist das Experiment ja doch auchnoch gelungen ...


----------



## Sete (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Muss man beim kauf von PUR Hartschaum auf etwas achten? Bei Modulor z.B. gibt es ja mehrere Sorten. Ich möchte nämlich demnächst auch anfangen mir ein paar Wobbler zu bauen. Im Moment steht aber erst mal die Beschaffung der Materialien an.
Die hier gezeigten Modelle sehen übrigens klasse aus!


----------



## nepomuk (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Bastelfreunde,

Ich habe mir mal die Preise für Styrodur bzw. PUR-Schaumplatten in div. Versandhäusern angesehen...erschreckend !!

Wir bauen in unserer Fa. Kühlkanäle aus diesem Material,
somit fällt regelmäßig Verschnitt an.

Der Werkstoff ist fast unzerbrechlich, leicht zu bearbeiten.
Da es kein Wasser aufnimmt und es keine Strukturrichtung hat
lassen sich selbst aus kleinsten Resten noch tolle Sachen
herstellen.

Der Handel läuft unproblematisch ab:
Ich bekomme eure Adressse, sende ein Paket mit den Resten,
danach schickt ihr mir bei Gefallen 10.-€  per Post.

Bekannte Käufer: West, Diemai

Gruss, Swen


----------



## west1 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Der Werkstoff ist fast unzerbrechlich, leicht zu bearbeiten.
> Da es kein Wasser aufnimmt und es keine Strukturrichtung hat
> lassen sich selbst aus kleinsten Resten noch tolle Sachen
> herstellen.



Stimmt! #6

Die Köder müssen zum ausbleien nicht vorgestrichen werden, sie können sozusagen mit offenem Bauchschlitz ausgebleit werden.

Ein bis zwei Anstriche mit Epox reichen auch, mir zumindest, die Köder werden eh früher oder später irgendwo im Gewässer hängen bleiben.

Einer von meinen letzten kleinen Killer blieb heute auch wieder in Gewässer hängen, nachdem er gestern einen Hecht und heute einen Hecht und zwei Bisse brachte. |supergri
Wenn es so weiter geht muss ich bald für Nachschub sorgen.#c


----------



## T2sCorp (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade beim Bau des ersten Wobblers. Beim bebleien tu ich mir grad etwas schwer. Im Prinzip habe ich doch Spielraum von kaum bis so das er gerade noch schwimmt da die Tauchschaufel ihn eh auf etwas Tiefe bringt.
Wichtiger ist doch, dass er gerade im Wasser steht und nicht zu stark kopf- oder schwanzlastig ist. 

Ich weiß, die Antwort ist tief auf diesen tausend Seiten verborgen.....

Aber wie geh ich gut an die Sache ran, schließlich ist die richtige Bebleiung ein wichtiger Faktor für das Laufverhalten. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## diemai (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das PVC von nepomuk ist wirklich top , kann da west1 nur zustimmen , ......es ist in etwa so schwer wie Balsa und daher auch für kleinste Wobbler geeignet !

@ T2sCorp

Hört sich so an , als wenn dein Wobbler aus einem recht schweren Material gefertigt ist(oder nach Einbau der Metallteile , Schaufel, etc. zu wenig Restauftrieb hat , da er zu klein ist)  , ......mehr Angaben über Länge , Material und Bilder der Seitenansicht und Draufsicht wären nicht schlecht , um Weiteres sagen zu können !

@ weberei

Werde gleich erst 'mal Nuten zwischen die Ösen fräsen und Magnetfolie einsetzen ,.........morgen geht's zur ersten Boots-Tour ,...... in Hamburg ist endlich die Schonzeit vorbei ,....... wenn ich danach noch Lust habe , werde ich den Wob 'mal weiter mit verschiedenen Schaufeln 
durchtesten .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## T2sCorp (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ T2sCorp
> 
> Hört sich so an , als wenn dein Wobbler aus einem recht schweren Material gefertigt ist(oder nach Einbau der Metallteile , Schaufel, etc. zu wenig Restauftrieb hat , da er zu klein ist) , ......mehr Angaben über Länge , Material und Bilder der Seitenansicht und Draufsicht wären nicht schlecht , um Weiteres sagen zu können !


 
Nein, das Material ist Balsa und schwimmt sehr hoch.
Ich hab jetzt 2 kleine Bleikugeln genommen und der Wobbler schwimmt immer noch sehr hoch.

Für mehr Blei müsste ich noch mehr aussparen. Allerdings ist wirklich nicht viel Blei drin.

Wie verhält sich das 5min Epoxi zum zukleistern? Ist es leichter oder schwerer als Wasser?









Gruß Alex


----------



## diemai (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ T2sCorp

.........soll das 'n schaufelloser Jerkbait werden ?

Oder kommt da noch 'ne Schaufel ran(falls ja , würde ich die Schnuröse weiter nach unten setzen , sonst passiert dir das Gleiche wie mir mit meinem ersten "Rücken-Haken"-Prototyp)?

Balsa benötigt sehr viel Blei , was unter Umständen die Aktion killen kann ,..... es liegt dann zuviel Blei im Bauch und wirkt als Kielgewicht(was es ja eigentlich auch soll) , die seitliche Hebelwirkung der Schaufel kann es dann nicht mehr seitlich wegdrücken und der Köder kann nicht wobbeln .

Abhilfe schafft dann ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 der gesamten Bleimenge im Rücken zu plazieren(so erhält der Wobbler eine Tendenz umzukippen und kann dann wieder wobbeln) .

Wenn du bei diesem Köder den gesamten verbleibenden Schlitz mit Dachdecker-Bleifolie ausfüllen würdest , würde er wohl immer noch schwimmen , aber laufen nicht mehr , denke ich !

Bei weniger Blei nur im Bauch wird ein Balsa-Köder zwar noch wobbeln , aber er kommt dann wegen des hohen Auftriebes nicht auf Tiefe , wobbelt an der Oberfläche oder kurz darunter(kann da natürlich auch fangen , kommt immer darauf an , was du erreichen willst) .

Dieses Problem tritt aber eigentlich nur bei sehr auftriebssarken Materialien auf .

Zum Ausbleien muß der Wobbler komplett vormontiert sein , mit Schaufel und Haken , alles andere verfälscht das Ergebnis zu sehr , ........ferner muß man Holzwobbler vorher kurz überlackieren oder wasserfest imprägnieren , damit sie kein Wasser ziehen , was ebenso das Ergebnis verfälscht und auch bestimmt nicht so gut für den Wobbler ist(die Holzfasern kommen hoch , von Verklebungen im feuchten Zustand ganz zu schweigen) .

Das Gewicht von Epoxy ist wohl höher als das von Wasser , aber bei einem schön aufschwimmenden Wobbler zu vernachlässigen , ....wichtig wird es bei Suspendern oder Ködern , die gerade noch so aufschwimmen , bzw . ultra-langsam sinken sollen ,........... da muß man eine Verringerung des Auftriebes durch Farbe , Folie , Lack , Klebe und herrausgebohrtem Material in Betracht ziehen , der Köder wird immer etwas schneller sinken , bzw. weniger schnell auftreiben als beim Rohlingstest und/oder Ausbleien des unbemalten Rohlings !

                             viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## erikhunt (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum soll es unbedingt Balsa sein?
Warum nicht Fichte oder Kiefer?


----------



## T2sCorp (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@erikhunt.

Wenn du mal damit gearbeitet hast, dann weißt du es.

Ich denke ich werde weiter einbohren, 1/3 Blei über den Querschnitt legen und die Öse tiefer legen...... 

Danke


----------



## bild (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne Frage:


Wie macht Rapala das eigentlich mit dem versiegeln der Köder?
Nehmen die auch epoxy?


MfG


Niki


----------



## Fischköder (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

fände jetzt auch, dass das ne gute frage ist!


----------



## T2sCorp (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du hast doch bestimmt einen daheim  Aufmachen und schauen. Ich denke allerdings, das er aus zwei Teilen mit mehreren Kammern besteht in denen das Blei aufgeteilt ist.
Im Laufe des Fertigungsprozesses werden beide Teile fest miteinander verklebt und somit ist der Köder dicht.

Aber ich lasse mir gerne eines Besseren belehren.
Gruß


----------



## diemai (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild

In deren Lackierkammer darf nicht gefilmt werden , .......die werden das bestimmt nicht verraten !

Aber ich denke , das die irgendwie getaucht werden , sieht man ja an den Ösen manchmal .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## nepomuk (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Bastelfreunde,
leider habe ich schlechte Nachrichten.
Der Preis für ein Päckchen PU-Reste ist um 5€ gestiegen.

Die Pakete wiegen zwischen zwei u. vier Kg,
dabei belaufen sich die Portokosten auf 4,- bis 5,90€.

Ich meine 15,-€ ist immer noch ein fairer Kurs.

Danke der regen Nachfrage,    

Gruß, Swen


----------



## Sete (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme trotzdem eins.


----------



## barschben (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
schleife grad einen wobbler aus balsa holz so ca. 8 cm lang.
auf was muss ich bei der form den achten das der wobbler später auch läuft und woher weis ich wo und wieviel ich den wobbler bebleien soll und in welchem winkel ich die tauchschaufel anbringen soll und wie groß diese am besten sein soll.Der wobbler soll später schwimmen ,2 drillinge bekommen . wie tief er laufen soll weis ich noch nicht genau vielleicht zwischen einem halben und zwei meter?


----------



## Emotep-wsf (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Form ist dem Zalt nach empfunden mit Schablone auf ein passendes Holz übertragen





zur Sicherheit mit Kuli oder ähnlichem nachzeichenen



ausschneiden und bearbeiten schleifen etc.



zum Schluss mit Gwicht austarieren lackieren mit Drillingen
versehen und ans Wasser...

Dies ist mein erstes Projekt wenn ich fertig bin gibt es noch mehr Bilder ich hoffe Ihr seht es mir nach​


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ barschben

Ich kann ja verstehen , wenn du hier nicht alle Seiten durchlesen willst , aber bitte verstehe auch , das man keine Lust hat ,  immer alle paar Wochen oder Monate das Gleiche seitenlang niederzuschreiben !

Gehe 'mal auf http://www.youtube.com , gib' in die Suchfunktion ein "making wobblers by hand" , da ist ein zweiteiliges Video zu sehen .

Ferner gibt's noch die Seiten http://www.lurebuilding.nl und http://www.KoederDesign.de ,.... falls du Englisch verstehst , steht auf http://www.crankbaitcentral.com unter "CrankbaitABC's" 'ne Menge über die physikalischen Grundsätze , Einsatzbereiche , Schwimmeigenschaften ,.... etc. drin(kein Eigenbau) !

Es gibt aber ja auch noch 'n Übersetz-Programm !

Oder du kaufst dir das Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin , da gibt's auch'n billigen Nachdruck von , ........steht hier aber alles irgendwo drinnen !

@ Emotep-wsf

Sieht ja alles sehr sauber aus , .......bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt(obwohl ich kein großer Fan des "Zalt" bin#c) !

                                   Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## barschben (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich weis schon wie man einen baut also(material ,...)
und ich hab mir schon einige videos inclusive diesem  zwei teiligen angeschaut,nur nirgendwo wird beschrieben wie genau ich meinen wobbler bebleien und wann welche stellung der tauchschaufel zu welcher wobblerform passt das dieser überhaupt läuft,und wie diese überhaupt beschaffen sein muss.


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ barschben

Also , ...je mehr die Schaufel nach vorne weist , desto tiefer wird der Wobbler tauchen , je weiter sie nach unten zeigt , desto flacher läuft er(Faustregel) .

Die Bebleiung dient dazu , den Restauftrieb zu variieren und somit Tauchtiefe und Sink,-bzw. Aufsteig-Geschwindigkeit mit zu beeinflussen .

Sie ist aber meistens auch als eine Art Kielgewicht nötig um den Lauf zu stabilisieren oder einen Wobbler sogar am Umschlagen zu hindern .

Es gibt aber sooooo viele Faktoren , die den Lauf eines Wobblers beinflussen , ........ich würde dir wirklich das oben genannte Buch empfehlen , da steht das alles drin !

Am besten , du postest eine Seiten- , und Rückenansicht deines Wobblers ,..... dann kann ich dir sagen , wo das Blei rein muß , .......meistens liegt es zwischen Schaufel und Bauchöse oder auch noch kurz hinter dieser(Faustregel) .

Viel Blei im Bauch minimiert die seitlichen Ausschläge eines Wobblers(Kielwirkung) , bei weniger legt er sich leichter auf die Seite , .......Gewicht vorne stabilisiert den Lauf , erhöht die Tauchtiefe etwas und verschlechtert das Wurfverhalten , .......Blei hinten verbessert die Wurfeigenschaften , verringert die Tauchtiefe und der Lauf wird u. U. instabiler und "weicher"(Faustregel) .

Nehme dir doch einfach einige bewährte Modelle zum Vorbild , so wirst du mit jedem Wobbler neue Erfahrungen sammeln .

Ich bleie meine Wobbler(zumindestens unbekannte oder neue Modelle) in der Badewanne aus , indem ich zunächst das Blei von außen mit Isolierband aufklebe , so kann ich Menge und Position verändern .

Erst wenn ich mit dem Laufverhalten zufrieden bin , klebe ich die Gewichte an ermittelter Stelle ein , wobei der Lauf dann später natürlich etwas abweichen wird .

Der Wobbler sollte zum Ausbleien vorlackiert werden , damit er kein Wasser zieht , bei PVC-Wobblern erübrigt sich das , ......natürlich müssen die Haken dabei montiert sein !

Nach Fertigstellung wird der Köder trotzdem etwas tiefer liegen oder schneller sinken(bei sinkenden Modellen) , da Farb, -und Lackschichten auch noch etwas Gewicht bringen .


Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, diemais Anleitung ist nix mehr hinzuzufügen...
Damit solltest du eigentlich ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen.

-------------

Habe neue Köder.
3x aus Weinkorken (Oberflächenköder für Rapfen im rhein)
2x aus Alufolie (dem Spro ASP jiggin' Spinner nachempfunden)

Die beiden reinen Weinkorken machen einen schönen Zick-Zack Lauf (Walk the dog Aktion)
Der mit dem Flaschendeckel schiebt ne ganz schön starke Welle vor sich her und sollte dadurch viele Rapfen aufwecken...
Die beiden ASP-Nachbauten machen kräftig Radau unterwasser.


----------



## diemai (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Saubere Köder#6 , ........hatte letzte Woche meinen Korken mit dem schräg abgeschnittenen Plastikdeckel vorne dran auch das erste Mal gefischt , ..........das mit der Welle kann ich nur bestätigen ,.........allerdings taucht der so bis auf ca. 0,5 Meter ab , ........man hat 'n Mörder-Widerstand in der Rute ,....... voll ungewöhnlich für so'n kleines Teil .

Ha'm deine Korken denn auch gut Blei im Bauch ?

Würde nach Möglichkeit nur etwas größere Haken montieren , damit diese auch beim Biß sicher fassen können !

Sehr schön , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,


> Saubere Köder


danke schön 



> hatte letzte Woche meinen Korken mit dem schräg abgeschnittenen Plastikdeckel vorne dran auch das erste Mal gefischt


ja, habe dein Video aus der Badewanne mit den beiden neuen Korken von dir gesehen. Daraufhin war ich erst motiviert, auch solche Korkköder zu bauen :vik:



> das mit der Welle kann ich nur bestätigen ,.........allerdings taucht der so bis auf ca. 0,5 Meter ab , ........man hat 'n Mörder-Widerstand in der Rute ,....... voll ungewöhnlich für so'n kleines Teil .


Stimmt, die Korken machen bereits im Aquariumtest ordentlich Widerstand in der Schnur gemacht, mal sehen, wie das dann erst im Rhein wird 



> Ha'm deine Korken denn auch gut Blei im Bauch ?


Die Korken haben auch Blei im Bauch, aber recht wenig, etwa 3-4g, damit sie eben mit dem Bauch nach unten schwimmen und sich nicht ständig drehen. Hielt es nicht für nötig, zu viel Blei rein zu tun, sollen ja an der Oberfläche bleiben.



> Würde nach Möglichkeit nur etwas größere Haken montieren , damit diese auch beim Biß sicher fassen können !


Das mit den größeren Drillingen hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. Jetzt werde ich dann auch welche dran machen. Das ist Größe 6, habe noch Größe 2 hier, nehme die dann...

Guten Abend 
weberei#h


----------



## west1 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei
Sehen gut aus deine Neuen!#6

Hab mir letztens auch ein paar gebrauchte Korken besorgt :#2: irgendwann werde ich auch mal dazu kommen aus denen ein paar Köder zubauen, denk ich mal. |kopfkrat

An so ASP Spinner hab ich auch schon gedacht werde mir da mal einen schnitzen und ne Gussform davon herstellen oder ich kauf einen und mach von dem ne Gussform.


----------



## weberei (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

an eine Gussform habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber so ist ja auch ok. geht auch gut und schnell und ist bei weitem gesünder als Bleigießen 
Außerdem hätte ich hier nirgendwo die Möglichkeit zu Gießen, haben keinen Garten, sondern nur nen kleinen Balkon...

Aber mit Sicherheit ist ne Gussform auch gut.

Viel Spaß (und Glück) beim Korkenköder bauen 
#h


----------



## Che_ck_er (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe jetzt auch mal angefangen wobbler zu bauen, meine ersten versuche sehen zwar zum:vaus, aber da ich das große glück habe, don rhabano gut zu kennen (Halbbruder), habe ich ja einen fähigen Lehrer :vik:


----------



## weberei (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:q Klasse, dann mal viel Glück beim Weiterlernen. Lass dich nicht von den ersten Versuchen entmutigen, man fängt immer klein an. Wird schon noch. Ich kann es immer wieder nur wiederholen: am Anfang zahlt man immer etwas Lehrgeld!

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!!! :vik:

#h


----------



## don rhabano (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lehrgeld muss er kaum bezahlen .
Ich denke ich bin qualifiziert genug um ihn in alles richig einzuweihen ,der Rest ist nur Übungssache.
Der Erste ist übrigens gar nicht soo schlecht gewesen ,da kenne ich ganz andere.

lg


----------



## weberei (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, ich dachte mit Lehrgeld jetzt an seine Ersten von denen er eben sprach. Aber scheint ja alles halb so schlimm...

Naja am Lehrmeister könnte es zumindest nicht liegen, wenn was daneben geht 

Aber ich denke ich spreche im Namen von allen hier:
@ Che_ck_er

|director: Wir wollen Bilder sehen  :vik:
Keine Sorge, hier hat auch jeder mal klein angefangen und die Wobbler scheinen ja auch nicht so schlecht auszusehen, wie du es beschreibst  Also: nur zu ....


----------



## atibandi (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

servus,
ich wollte mich auch mal in das thema einklinken aber erstmal vll kurz was zu mir ich heiße matti bin 26 student und hauptsächlich am rhein auf raubfisch unterwegs.
ich hab mal versucht einen teil des riesen threads zu lesen aber das ist ja bei der menge an posts fast unmöglich. aber die selbst gebauten teile sind wirklich erste sahne meinen großen respekt habt ihr auf jeden fall sicher.
vll ist es auch eher falsch hier weil es ja eher um wobbler bauen geht aber ich versuche es einfach mal.
ich hab aber nirgends etwas über wobbler rohlinge aus den usa gefunden hat jmd erfahrungen mit den teilen aus den staaten?
ich war auf der suche nach recht günstigen alternativen zu illex/ lucky craft und co und bin dann auch fündig geworden. die wobbler sind zwar nicht lackiert aber ein preis von unter $2 ist nun wahrlich nicht viel.
ich hab die erste 20stück vor ein paar monaten mal bestellt und war recht positiv überrascht sie laufen echt super.
vll hat ja von euch auch jmd erfahrungen gemacht....
grüße matti


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ atibandi

Vielen Dank für deine Vorstellung und herzlich willkommen hier bei den anderen "Wobbler-Verrückten" !

Ich habe solche Bausätze noch nie bestellt, wohl aber schon in Katalogen und im Web gesehen , bestelle mir eigentlich nur Köderbauteile aus USA .

Mich interessieren Wobblerbausätze aus zwei Plastik-Hälften nicht so , da ich meine Köder gerne individuell gestalte und auch gerne etwas ungewöhnliche Sachen ausprobierem, die es so nicht im Laden zu kaufen gibt !

Ich besitze durch Köder-Tausch einige wenige solcher Köder , diese reichen in puncto Qualität aber nicht an Marken-Köder heran , wie ich finde .

Die Ösen sind recht dünndrahtig , vor allen Dingen können beim Zusammenbau auch Fehler passieren , so das der Wobbler undicht ist oder auch falsch ausgetrimmt .

Von wo hast du denn bestellt , wenn ich fragen darf ?


@ alle

So , mein "Rücken-Haken"-Prototyp ist soweit fertig mit Ausbleien(noch nicht bemalt) , .........wollte gestern 'n Video machen(hab' ich auch) , leider hatte ich vergessen , die Bildauflösung an der Kamera einzustellen , habe auf HD gedreht , damit kann mein Bearbeitungsprgramm nich um , .......die Bilder stoppen ständig !

Na ja , werde es heute nochmal versuchen !

Der Rohling hat jetzt eine Alu-Lippe 1,5mm und ein 10 gr. Kugelblei im Bauch , welches ich mit Schraubstock und Hammer in eine längliche Quader-Form gebracht habe .

Auf diese Weise sitzt das Blei so dicht wie möglich an der Außenseite des Bauches und kann so seine "Kiel-Wirkung" besser erfüllen , als wenn ich die Kugel tiefer in den Körper eingelassen hätte !

Der Wobbler-Rohling steht jetzt so wirklich auf seiner Lippe am Grund , die Haken stehen weitmöglichst vom Grund ab , ......ich hoffe nur , das sich durch das Gewicht der späteren Bemalung das Schwanzende nicht doch noch absenken wird !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## atibandi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo diemai,
ich meinte eigentlich keine bausätze die wobbler sind fix und fertig sie sind halt nur nicht lackiert.
von der qualität her konnte ich keine unterschiede festellen die richtigen haken und ein bischen farbe und los gehts.
ich hab bei verschiedenen leuten bestellt ich suche nachher mal die links raus.
grüße matti


----------



## don rhabano (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind Teile aus den Originalformen der Hersteller oder perfekte Kopien!
Lauftechnisch geben die sich nichts, du darfst eben bei Suspendern nur die passenden Drillinge und dünne Farb-und Versiegelungsschichten auftragen.
ABer das Thema hatten wir hier schonmal ,dass es mit Selbstbau nicht mehr wirklich viel zu tun hat.

Kannste also Bedenkenlos kaufen mit Dosen drüber sprühen und du hast ideale Köder.

Wo hast du denn bestellt ? predatorb...... oder crankbaitc.....wo anders?
lg


----------



## weberei (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

endlich habe ich den Beitrag gefunden, den ich gesucht habe:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2894260&postcount=1712

Frag bei stefano89 mal nach, er hat ja, wie man sieht schon Erfahrung mit solchen Wobblern.
#h


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ atibandi

Hm, .....wäre nett mit den Links , ........ich kenne nur zwei Versender , die so'ne fertigen Rohlinge aus Plastik im Programm haben , .......aber wiegesagt , für mich ist das nix !

Habe heute das Video mit dem "Rücken-Haken"-Prototyp gemacht , ..........schade , das Wasser war heute etwas trüber als gestern , bzw. ich hatte gestern bei dem mißlungenen Versuch 'ne bessere Stelle zur Verfügung(heute saß da 'n Angler) !

Na ja , ist glaub'ich trotzdem noch was zu erkennen , ......werde noch'n paar mehr davon bauen für'n Herbst , .....muß mich jetzt aber erst'mal anderen Sachen widmen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFTWALMrj-Y

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Dieter....das sieht schonmal super aus!
Jedoch wirst du wahrscheinlich ein riesen Problem mit Aussteigern bekommen ,wenn kein Splitring Zwischen Haken und Öse kommt! So kann sich ein Fisch recht schnell aushebeln....Bei größeren Ködern schalte ich sogar 2 Sprengringe zwischen!

Weiter so! Vielleicht mach ich sowas auch mal irgendwann, aber jetzt ist erstmal Baupause zwecks Raubfischangeln angesagt.

lg


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Dieter man kann was erkennen.  Er läuft gut! #6

Was sind das für Magnete und wo hast du sie her?


----------



## diemai (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

Vielen Dank , ........mit dieser Gefahr muß ich konstruktionsbedingt leben , ....Hauptzielfisch ist ohnehin der Zander , da ist's wohl nicht so arg wie beim Hecht !

@ west1

Hubert , .....das ist so'ne Magnetfolie aus'm Bastelgeschäft ,...mit selbstklebender Rückseite(habe ich aber trotzdem mit Epoxy eingeklebt) , ca. 1,5mm bis 2,0mm dick , knapp so groß wie 'ne Zigarettenschachtel für 1,99€ !

Läßt sich mit 'ner Schere schneiden und rostet anscheinend nicht !

Könnte alleine die Haken nicht in Position halten , ist aber 'ne gute Unterstützung für die Draht-Bögen .

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse, sehr schöner Lauf.
Das mit den Sprengringen habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber wenn du dir des Risikos bewusst bist und es gerne in Kauf nimmst, ist das ja ok 

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie deine beiden Experimente fertig bemalt aussehen....


----------



## Che_ck_er (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein 2ter (net wirklich toll^^)
So ich bin zwar erst zum grundieren gekommen aber ich dachte vllt kann ichs ja mal trotzdem zeigen, ich hoffe man erkennt was, ist ein schlechtes bild.


----------



## weberei (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Che_ck_er,

wo ist das Problem?! 
Sieht doch schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus! Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis. Darfst du denn auch den (oder das ;+) Airbrush von deinem Lehrmeister verwenden, oder wie wirst du den Wobbler gestalten?

Grüße  #h


----------



## Che_ck_er (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Konni wohnt leider ziemlich weit weg von mir in sonst würde das gehn...
 Naja ich dachte an Barschdesign, ma schaun:vik:


----------



## N3O (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petriii
Wollte auch anfangen mit dem Wobblerbau.
Meine Frage dazu ist,muss die Schnauze und das Heckteil schmaler sein?
Und was passiert wenn die Dinge nicht schmaler sind?


----------



## stefano89 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verstehe nicht ganz, was du meinst bzw damit bezwecken willst. Mal doch mal die Form auf, die dir vorschwebt, in Paint zum Beispiel, und poste das Bild hier. Denke dann kann man dir sicherlich helfen.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ N3O

....genau , ...poste 'mal 'n Bild !

Es gibt auch Wobbler , die in der Draufsicht eher rechteckig(ohne Kopf , -und Schwanzverjüngung) sind , ....z.B. einige Bananen-Wobbler .

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Wobbler-Gemeinde , 

...hat jemand schon mal bei http://www.lureparts.nl   bestellt ?

Wie sieht's da mit Liefergeschwindigkeit , Artikel-Vollständigkeit , etc . , aus ?

Irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen ?

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

hier im Thread habe ich auf die schnelle 2 Beiträge bezüglich lureparts.nl gefunden:



> Bei Lureparts.nl dauert es ewig bis die Sache da sind, aber sie kommen.


 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2881648&postcount=1660)

und



> Hallo Leute! Ich habe ir vor 2 Wochen Zubehör bei Lureparts.nl bestellt. Die Teile sind bis heute noch nicht da. Weiß jemand, wie viel Zeit die in der Regel brauchen? Bezahlt habe ich direkt am selben Tag der Bestellung... .


 (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2881153&postcount=1652)


scheint wohl zuverlässig zu sein, braucht aber lange mit der Lieferung... Habe allerdingsselbst noch nicht dort bestellt.

weberei


----------



## west1 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter ich hab letzten Winter dort was bestellt.
Die Lieferzeit kann ich dir jetzt nicht mehr genau sagen, denk es waren so ca. eineinhalb Wochen. Angekommen ist alles.


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei , @ west1

Habt vielen Dank für eure Antworten , ihr beiden , .......wollte mir nur 'n paar Messingperlen und Springringe holen ,...... lohnt nicht , dafür extra in USA zu bestellen !

Aber ist schon OK so , .....Hauptsache zuverlässig !

                           Danke nochmals ,.... Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Wobbler-Gemeinde ,

........habe gestern abend erfolgreich einen zweiten Prototyp eines Wobblers mit beweglichen Gewichten in der Badewanne getestet .

Im Gegensatz zu meinem ersten Prototyp hat dieser ZWEI sich im Innern treffende Bohrungen , in denen sich die Gewichte befinden .

Habe das auf Anraten eines Mitgliedes einer australischen Seite so konstruiert , damit die Gewichte weiter hinten mittig im Wobblerkörper zu liegen kommen , so das sich die Wurfeigenschaften noch weiter verbessern sollten !

Außerdem ist diese Konstruktion ideal für gekrümmte Körperformen .

In der Tat wirft sich mein erstes Modell nicht so , wie ich gedacht habe , .......er taumelt immer noch gelegentlich beim Auswerfen , was natürlich die Wurfweite reduziert , ....obschon er immer noch weiter fliegt , als wenn ich ihn auf herkömmliche Weise bebleit hätte .

Ein Wurftest dieses zweiten Prototypes steht aber noch aus , .....die Aktion ist allerdings hervorragend , er "X"t mehr als das er rollt und hält auch bei schnellerem Zug die Spur , ........geschätzte Tauchtiefe bis ca. 1 Meter , denke ich , ........beim Aufschwimmen verbindet die Wasserlinie in Etwa die beiden kleinen Bohrungen , die aus dem Rücken kommen .

Der Wobbler hat außer fünf Luftgewehr-Bleirundkugeln 5,5 mm(frei verkäuflich , aber teuer) , die in den Bohrungen laufen , keine weitere Bleibeschwerung .

Material ist natürlich wieder das PVC von Nepomuk , das Tauchschaufel-Material ist Epoxyplatte 2,5 mm von "Conrad"-Modellbau .

Werde auch noch Tieftaucher in dieser Art bauen , bin schon am Zeichnen , habe aber momentan wenig Zeit !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

sieht doch schonmal gut aus der Rohling! Der neue Weg bzw die 2 Bohrungen machen schon Sinn, denke das könnt was bringen.

Habe aber mal ne Frage: 
1) wie schaffst du es, dass die Kugeln beim Zukleben der Bohrlöcher nicht mit festkleben? Fließt doch sicher noch etwas Epoxy runter in die Bohrungen, wo die Kugeln liegen...
und 
2) was ist ein "X" lauf ??? du meintest : "er "X"t mehr als das er rollt". was ist in diesem Fall X? Kann mir das nicht wirklich vorstellen. Das "normale" hin und her wippen in horizontaler Ebene von links nach rechts (wenn man von oben auf den Lauf guckt)?

Danke
weberei #h


----------



## don rhabano (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit ist normales Wobbeln gemeint!!?
Wenn er sich rollt nennt man das Flanken!

Meine mich zu entsinnen ,dass übrigens auch der Rapala X-Rap und Kumpanen seinen Namen daher hat.

Bei mir sind die Kugeln auch noch nie angeklebt auch bei beidseitiger Verklebung von Löchern! Am Besten eben das Epox etwas stehen lassen und mir Spänen mischen.

lg


----------



## flame771 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hy Leute,

bin echt beeindruckt von den Teilen die ihr hier baut! Bin schon ein paar Tage am lesen hier im Forum, manche Sachen sind echt der Wahnsinn #6!!! Ich selbst habe mich auch mal an den bau gewagt und hoffe ich kann euch die Tage mal ein paar fertige Exemplare präsentieren!
Ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand vorgeschlagen hat, aber ich hab da einen kleinen Tipp zu den Augen: Ich hab mir im Baumarkt in der Bastelabteilung ein Tütchen Pallietten gekauft, die kosten so ca 1,80 € und es sind 500 Stück, also mehr als genug :q Es gibt sie bei uns in allen möglichen Farben, habe mir für den Anfang silberne gekauft. Einfach aufkleben, ein Punkt schwarze Farbe und fertig :vik:


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don:

danke für deine Antworten!

Lag ich also richtig mit der Vermutung, was dieses X bedeutet.

@flame:

Willkommen in der wobblerbau-Gilde #h

Bin gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse!
Und danke für den Pailletten Tipp, sicher keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## diemai (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Danke auch , .......mit "X"en meine ich intensive Schwanzausschläge nach links und rechts .

Der Kleber kann nicht in die Bohrungen fließen , weil ich die PVC-Stopfen genau in die Bohrung passend gefertigt habe(im Bohrfutter rundgeschmirgelt) .

Habe nur etwas Kleber auf die Stopfen gegeben , ...die Bohrungskanten sind verrundet und an den Stopfen sind kleine umlaufende Kerben ,.... dort wo sie mit den Außenkanten korrespondieren , .....auf diese Weise ist dort der auf den Bildern sichtbare Klebesaum entstanden(was vielleich jetzt so aussieht , als ob die Stopfen ursprünglich sehr , sehr locker saßen , was aber nicht so ist) .

@ flame771

Herzlich willkommen hier bei den Wobbler-Verrückten :vik:, ......hatte 'mal überlegt , solche Pailetten als Schuppenkleid Stück für Stück aufzubringen , ......was mir dann aber doch zu aufwändig war#q !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

danke für die Rückmeldung.

Ja, dieser breite Epoxystreifen um den Stopfen herum ließ mich denken, dass er noch viel Luft gehbt hätte. Aber wenn du, wie du sagst, nur recht wenig Epoxy verwendet hast und der Stopfen genau gepasst hat, bleiben die Kugeln ja verschont.
Danke

weberei


----------



## don rhabano (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Jerkbait von mir. Liegt schon seit 2Wochen hier rum.
Sinking mit ner Rassel drin!

Wer etwas Ahnung hat wird sehen ,es soll ein Piranha sein!

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/2584/dscf0965l.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Werde die Tage nochmal ein besseres Bild machen ,poste ich dann nochmal .

Ab Dienstag ist eeeendlich Raubfisch wieder auf und dann geht die Post ab!

lg

Konrad


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

.......weiß zwar nicht genau , wie'n Piranha aussieht , ....aber dein Jerk sieht gut aus #6!

Blau/silber/weiß ist immer für'n Hecht gut , .......besonders in kälterem Wasser#6 !


.........mir ist vorhin ein knapp 40er Barsch auf Eigenbau-Blinker kurz vor'm Kescher ausgestiegen:c#q:c#q !

Vorher hatte ich aber noch einige Test-Würfe mit dem(noch unbemalten) Wobbler mit beweglichen Gewichten gemacht , der etwas weiter oben zu sehen ist(der mit den Luftgewehr-Kugeln drin') , ..........der fliegt jetzt aber wirklich wie'ne Granate ,.........laufen tut er auf ca. 1,4 Meter Tiefe .

Werde davon noch mehr bauen , die sind bestimmt ideal für die Hamburger Außenalster !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don:

sieht echt klasse aus! Super gelungener Jerkbait.

@ diemai:

klasse, freut mich, dass der Wobbler so zufriedenstellend fliegt und (scheinbar) auch läuft. Glückwunsch!


----------



## bild (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jemand von euch interesse an 4mm dicken Makrolon?
Würde gerne gegen 2mm dickes Tauschen. 

MfG

Niki


----------



## bild (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal ein anderes Problem bin gerade dabei einen Countdown aus Abachi zu machen. Da ich ja nur momentan das 4mm Makrolon habe. ist die Tauchschaufel zu dick?

Der Köder ist 10cm lang.


MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mir wäre sie zu dick, was den Lauf angeht wirste wohl testen müssen. Wieso schleifste das Makrolon nicht einfach auf 1mm oder so runter?


----------



## bild (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann sieht das zeimlich Komisch aus  wenn überall so Schleifspuren sind. Mal sehen was ich ändern kann. Keiner am Makrolon austausch interessiert? Ist doch die richtige dicke für Swimbaits und groß Wobbs.

MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fände ich immernoch relativ überdimensioniert. Die letzten Wobbs, die ich gebaut habe, habe ich auch mit angeschliffenen Tauchschaufeln versehen. Finde die Optik mit ganz feinem Schmirgelpapier ganz nett, gibt ja auch Wobbler mit matter Tauchschaufel zu kaufen. Gruß Steffen


----------



## bild (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok nur dann wird die Fläche doch uneben oder?

MfG

Niki


----------



## stefano89 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Feines Schleifpapier nemen bzw immer feiner werden und das Papier auf ein stück ebenes Holz kleben/befestigen. Die Fläche wird bei mienem Lexan rau aber relativ glatt. Du kannst dann noch versuchen, vorsichtig, mit einem Heißluftfön, Feuerzeug oder Bunsenbrenner die abgeschliffene Fläche zu erwärmen. Geht beim Lexan ganz gut. Dann verschmilzt die Oberfläche wieder und das Material wird glatt und durchsichtig. Ist aber zeitaufwändig, denn wenn man zu schnell erhitzt gibts hässliche Blasen bzw die Schaufel wird deformiert. Gruß Steffen


----------



## nepomuk (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelfreunde,
hiermit möchte ich meine Freude zum Ausdruck bringen,
daß mein Vertrauen nicht entäuscht wurde.
Alle haben mir das Geld per Post zugeschickt und auch den Versand übernommen #6
Vielen Dank für das feedback und viel Spass beim basteln.

Wer noch Pu-Schaumplatten möchte, bitte mailen.
Wie gehabt ich schicke 2-3 Kg, ihr sendet bei gefallen 15 €...

Gruß Swen


----------



## Sete (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich muss mich auch noch mal bedanken! Alles 1a gelaufen und sehr schneller Versand. Vielen Dank dafür! #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Sete schrieb:


> Ich muss mich auch noch mal bedanken! Alles 1a gelaufen und sehr schneller Versand. Vielen Dank dafür! #6



Das nepomuk mit Pu-Schaumplatten dealt ist mir bewusst, aber was bringst du unter die Leute?

(Sry für die Frage, aber ich bin nur noch selten online...)


----------



## weberei (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelgemeinde,

Ich habe gestern zwei fertig gesägte Jerkbait Rohlinge (Form "Heiddy") wiedergefunden. Hatte gerade Langeweile, da habe ich mich drangesetzt, sie zu bearbeiten.
Dabei kam mir wieder in den Sinn, dass ich ja schon lange Rasseln in manche Köder bauen wollte. Diese beiden sollten also meine ersten Rassel-Eigenbau-Köder werden, beschloss ich.

Dabei habe ich 2 Varianten verwendet:

1) auf der großen, seitlichen Fläche ein Loch durchgebohrt, das Austritts- bzw Eintrittsloch der Bohrung wurde versenkt (oder wie das heißt), sodass ich jeweils eine 1 Cent Münze auflegen konnte. Diese sollen plan mit der Seitenfläche der Jerks abschließen und die Kugeln innerhalb der Bohrung halten und ebenso als "Verstärker" dienen, denn die Kugeln geben auf Holz einen dumpfen Ton, auf Metall einen besseren...

2) Am Bauch ein Loch in den Köder bohren, 2-3 Kugeln rein, mit nem Holzdübel (runder Holzkeil, kenne den Fachausdruck nicht) wird das Loch anschließend verschlossen. Der Ton ist dumpf, aber egal, ich wollte es mal austesten...

Anschließend das Übliche: Kanten brechen, bebleien, Ösen einkleben, designen.

Auch dabei habe ich mir was einfallen lassen:

Einen der Jerkbaits habe ich selber bemalt (Ergebnis ist unten zu sehen) - das war der mit der Rasselvariante 1 (ich glaube, die hatte diemai mal in dem 1. Wobbler vom Besenstiel Thread beschrieben).
Den zweiten lasse ich meine 14-jährige Schwester bemalen :vik:
Bin gespannt, wie der wird. Ich bin mir sicher, er wird entweder pink oder knall bunt mit Kussmund und Augen mit Wimpern |sagnix|uhoh::q 
Ich werde euch das Ergebnis natürlich auch zeigen 

Guten Abend noch
weberei |wavey:


----------



## raetzrico (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Wobblerbaufans

Wie immer sind wieder klasse Köder zu bewundern gewesen.
Lob an all die Kreativen .
Ich selbst habe zuletzt weniger Zeit zum basteln gehabt.
(Saisonauftakt beim Camping im Garten usw.)
Aber nun habe ich doch die für´s erste letzten Köder fertiggestellt und auch schon real getestet.
Es sind im einzelnen zwei Jerks 13 cm lang 65+70g schwer mit Rassel. Die sind dem Slider nachempfunden und laufen super. Der Papagei hat mir am Sonntag drei Attacken an der Oberfläche gebracht. Der Bursche blieb aber leider nicht hängen. Da bedarf es noch einiger Übung meinerseits den Anhieb nicht zu früh zu setzen.
Die drei kleineren Wobbler sind 7-9 cm lang Gewicht zwischen 18 und 28 g. Mein 11 jähriger Junior hat sich einen Köder gewünscht in lila. Allerdings ist es mir nicht so gut gelungen ein lila zu mischen. Aber egal Ihm gefällt er trotzdem.
Als letzter steht noch mein dreiteiliger Swimmbait aus. Der bekommt gerade seine letzten Schichten Epoxy und muß dann noch durch die Endmontage. Das Ergebnis gibt es demnächst. 
So Euch allen weiter viel Spaß beim bauen und auch Erfolg am See oder Fluß mit Euren Ködern.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## bild (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weberei Schöner Köder Geil.

raetzrico finde deinen Slider gut ( pass auf deinen Junior auf Lila Köder :vik




MfG

Niki


----------



## Naghul (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hallo Bastelfreunde,
> hiermit möchte ich meine Freude zum Ausdruck bringen,
> daß mein Vertrauen nicht entäuscht wurde.
> Alle haben mir das Geld per Post zugeschickt und auch den Versand übernommen #6
> ...




auch ein dank von mir swen:m
wollte dir eigentlich noch was beipacken, aber leider fehlt noch farbe und ich wollte dich net warten lassen. evtl. beim nächxten mal 
gruss
metin


----------



## Bondex (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dimai
das Tauchschaufel-Material ist Epoxyplatte 2,5 mm von "Conrad"-Modellbau 

hast Du die Platte selber aus Epoxy gegossen oder wie?


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Nö , hab' ich nich' selbst gegossen .....gibt's unter dem Namen "Epoxy-Platte" bei "Conrad" so fertig zu kaufen für ca. 12 Euronen(ziehmlich teuer , wollt's aber 'mal ausprobieren) in'ner Modellbau-Abteilung , es gibt glaub'ich auch verschiedene Stärken .

Das Zeug ist knackhart und bruchfest , läßt sich aber gut sägen feilen , bohren und schleifen , ......da ist so'ne Matten-Verstärkung 'drin , ....ist so ähnlich wie Leiterplatten-Rohlinge .

Es ist schwerer wie Polycarbonat , aber leichter als Aluminium .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## flame771 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab mal die ersten fertig gemacht, die oberen 2 und der dicke rechts sind aus balsa, die 2 kleinen aus Styrodur. Bemalt hab ich sie mit Pinsel und Games Workshop Farben die ich noch von früheren Zeiten vorrätig habe. Dann hab ich sie mit Epoxyd (5 min) von Breddermann und Yachtlack versiegelt. Die Tauchschaufeln sind aus den Abtrennungen alter Sortierkästen. Leider kann ich zur Zeit keine weitere Wobbler fertigstellen. Mir ist mein Blei ausgegangen und da ich nur nette Dachdecker in unserem kleinen Ort habe ("wir brauchen das Zeug selbst und haben nix zu verschenken") muß ich mal schaun wo ich neues Dachdeckerblei auftreiben kann, vielleicht habt ihr da ja nen guten Tipp für mich!

Noch eine Frage hätte ich, zur Zeit ist es bei mir so ca. 19°C, als ich die Wobbler mit dem Bootslack eingestrichen habe waren Sie nach über einem Tag immernoch leicht klebrig. Liegt dass an der Temperatur? Habe den Lack unverdünnt aufgetragen.


----------



## weberei (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für euer Lob 
Meine Schwester ist momentan dabei, den Köder zu bemalen, ich habe mir vorgenommen erst zu gucken, wenn er fertig ist. Sonst werde ich noch dazu verleitet ihr Tipps zu geben. Aber es soll ja ganz alleine ihr Design sein... |krank:

@ raetzrico:
super Jerkbaits und Wonbbler! Gefallen mir sehr gut  Der Papagei hat ja sogar nen Schnabel (die schwarze Ecke ganz vorne). den Fischen scheint er ja zu gefallen! Also alles richtig gemacht.

@flame:
Schöne Erstwerke! Hast du den Lauf der Köder schon getestet? Würde mich mal interessieren, ob die gut wobbeln.

Frag mal beim Reifenhändler nach, die haben meistens Asuwuchtbleie da. Neuerdings sind die aus Zink, manchmal sind aber auch noch alte dabei, die sind aus Blei.
Oder schau mal, ob du oder deine Mutter/Oma o.Ä. alte Gardinen Bleibänder hat. Da sind so kleine Bleistangen oder Kugeln drin. Auch verwendbar.

Das Problem mit dem klebrigen Epoxy habe ich auch in letzter Zeit. Seitdem wir nichtmehr heizen, wird das Epoxy irgendwie nix... Mache alles so wie vorher, nur die Heizung ist nicht an. Bei mir liegt es also entweder an der Temperatur oder das Epoxy ist zu alt(eher nicht, habe es seit September 09). Also denke ich, dass es bei uns beiden an der Temperatur liegen wird. 
Oder ist dein Bootslack 2 Komponenten Lack? Dann könte auch das Harz-Härter Verhältnis nicht stimmen. Oder du hast nicht gründlich genug vermischt. 

Man weiß es nicht genau.


----------



## flame771 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja den Lauf hab ich nach der ersten epoxy Schicht gleich getestet. Die großen haben eine sehr schöne Aktion, wobblen richtig gut durch die Wanne :q
Morgen werde ich die Teile zum ersten mal am Weiher testen :vik:
Die zwei kleinen haben nicht so viel Aktion wie die anderen, ist aber auch so gewollt. 

Dass die Teile so gut funktionieren hätte ich nicht gedacht, ich musste lediglich bei dem einen im bafo design die schaufel ein wenig kleiner machen aber sonst hat´s bis jetzt wunderbar geklappt, nicht zuletzt dank diesem und dem ersten Wobbler Thread!#6

Ok danke für den Tipp, dann werd ich da mal nachfragen oder die Verwandschaft wegen den Gardinen Bleibändern!

Hm also ich tippe auch auf die Temperatur. Der Lack ist kein 2k Lack und das Epoxy hab ich ziemlich genau mit Dosierspritzen abgemessen, denke nicht dass da der Fehler liegt. Als ich das Epoxy aufgetragen habe war es auch nach ein paar Minuten ziemlich fest und der Wobbler klebte auch nicht, erst nachdem ich den Lack aufgetragen hatte. Auf der Dose steht leider keine Temperatur, sondern nur nach 3 Stunden staubtrocken, nach 24 Stunden überarbeitbar. 

Wie gesagt war der Lack aber nach über 24 Stunden immernoch leicht klebrig... Meint ihr man kann die Wobbler mal im Backofen so bei 50°C trocknen ???


----------



## barschben (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
hab ne frage und zwar will ich meinen wobbler aus balsaholz 
zum schweben bringen ,aber ich weis nich wieviel blei ich für Z.b ein gramm oder 0,1 gramm balsaholz brauch damit dieses im wasser schwerelos ist?????????????
Hab im i net keine antwort darauf gefunden.


----------



## stefano89 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ausprobieren!!! Anders gehts nicht.


----------



## weberei (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ flame:

Dann ist ja alles super! Glückwunsch zu den gelungenen Erstwerken.

Naja, es wird wohl an der Temperatur liegen. Ob der Backofen hilft, weiß ich nicht. Weiß auch nicht, ob man das machen kann #c Falls du es ausprobierst, lass uns bitte das Ergebnis wissen, ich würde es dann auch mal ausprobieren... Oder ich stelle die jetzt in den nächsten Tagen immer wieder schön in die Sonne. Ist ja ordentlich warm 


@ alle:

Meine Schwester hat den Jerkbait bemalt :vik: zwar nicht so, wie ich es gedacht hätte (pink oder knallbunt), aber die Augen haben Wimpern und der Jerk hat einen Kussmund 

Seht selbst


----------



## barschben (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieso??
muss es doch ein verhältnis geben 
wie ausprobieren ,der saugt sich ja voll wasser


----------



## west1 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



barschben schrieb:


> wieso??
> muss es doch ein verhältnis geben
> wie ausprobieren ,der saugt sich ja voll wasser



Nicht jedes Holz, auch nicht von der gleichen Art hat den gleichen Auftrieb.

Den Köder vorbleien, grundieren und anschließend Nachbleien oder zuerst grundieren und dann dementsprechend bebleien.

Weber, den hat deine Schwester schön bemalt, ist bestimmt fängig! #6

Die restlichen Jerks und Wobbler die in letzter Zeit gebaut wurden sehen auch alle Super aus! #6


----------



## barschben (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

meinst du mit grundieren eine erste farbschicht oder des epoxy laminat draufmachen??


----------



## weberei (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west:

danke, ich werde das Lob weitergeben #6


----------



## stefano89 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Irgendwie wasserdicht machen. Entweder mit ein zwei Schichten Farbe oder mit Epoxy, das kannste machen wie du willst. Hauptsache dicht. Dann nimmste ein Gefäß mit Wasser in das der Wobbler komplett reinpasst, hängst die Haken und Sprengringe an die Ösen, am besten noch ein Stahlvorfach.
Stell das volle Gefäß auf ne Küchenwaage, lass den Wobbler mitsamt allen Sachen daran im Wasser schwimmen und tarier nun die Waage. (Nun steht sie auf 0 ). Jetzt drückste den Wobbler so unter Wasser, dass er gerade so unter der Oberfläche ist. Die Waage zeigt dir nun die Kraft an, welche du benötigst, den Wobbler unter Wasser zu halten, welche gleich der Auftriebskraft ist. D.h. soviel Gewicht musst du hinzuaddieren, dass du einen Suspender bekommst. Du hast nun eine Richtlinie, wieviel Blei du reinbasteln musst.
Nur Vorsicht, es kommt noch Lack, Epoxy und ggf. Alutape hinzu, also musste abschätzen, wieviel das später noch wiegt. Sind bei nem 10cm Wobbler ungefähr 3 Gramm würde ich schätzen, kommt halt auch drauf an, welche Form er hat und wieviel Lack/Epoxy du raufpinselst.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ barschben

Wenn du dir das Vorlackieren zum Ausbleien sparen willst , kannst du auch das PVC-Material von Nepomuk benutzen , läßt sich besser bearbeiten wie Balsa und ist in etwa genau so schwer . Das Material nimmt kein Wasser auf , therethisch könnte man sich jegliche Lackierung sparen , ein Schlußlack dient eigentlich nur dazu , das Farbdesign zu schützen .

Im Übrigen eignet sich solch leichtes Material nicht für größere , bzw. voluminösere Wobbler , da es dann zu viel Ballast benötigt , was wiederum die Aktion verderben könnte , ...........bei größeren Ködern aus Bals/PVC müßte man dann eventuell ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des Balastes im Rücken anbringen und nicht im Bauch , aber das muß man bei Badewannen-Lauftests ermitteln .

Bei großen Jerkbaits aus leichtem Material könnte man auch Platz-Schwierigkeiten für das ganze Blei bekommen !

@ weberei

Niedliches Design von deiner Schwester , ....der fängt bestimmt gut !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

durchsuch mal dieses Thema nach dem Bau von "SUSPENDERN". Ich habe mich damit mal intensiv mit Waage, probieren usw. beschäftigt.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich jetzt auf eine Bandsäge umstellen möchte, habe ich noch eine Dekupiersäge über.
Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht mit ihr zu arbeiten, doch bei 15mm Hartholz ist sie an der Leistungsgrenze. Für weiche Hölzer(Balsa, Abachi) ist sie optimal geeignet. Sie ist sehr stabil und komplett aus gutem Blech gefertigt, sie läuft rund und sauber. Ein Typenschild hat sie leider nicht mehr, aber sie kommt einer Metabo einens Bekannten recht nahe.
Würde sie gerne für 45€ inkl versichtem Versand an einen Köderbauer weitergeben. Anbei ein paar Bilder. Den Rest bitte per PN, dem Thread zuliebe.


----------



## Naghul (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, habe schon lange nichts mehr gebastelt, aber jetzt habe ich doch noch 4 fertig bekommen. sind sehr schlanke und hoffe der eine oder andere barsch findet gefallen |rolleyes


----------



## west1 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> ... aber jetzt habe ich doch noch 4 fertig bekommen. sind sehr schlanke |rolleyes



Die sehen wie immer Super aus! #6
Wie lang sind sie?


----------



## Naghul (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Die sehen wie immer Super aus! #6
> Wie lang sind sie?



danke, die sind alle 12 cm

gruss#h


----------



## weberei (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einfach super schön, deine Wobbler. Die Barsche werden sie sicher auch mögen, bis sie merken, dass die Sache wortwörtlich einen Haken hat 

Daumen hoch!


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

.....wirklich herrlich anzuschauen#6#6#6 , .......müßte auch 'mal so dermaßen schlanke Teile bauen , hab' ich noch nie ,...... bin aber zur Zeit wieder mit Blinker-Bau beschäftigt #c!
                  Sehr schöne Wobbler , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## flame771 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab dass jetzt vor ein paar Tagen, als es noch wesentlich kälter war, mit dem Ofen getestet. Hab die Wobbler, die sich noch leicht klebrig anfühlten mal für ne halbe Stunde bei 50°C in den Ofen gepackt, und siehe da: Alle Wobbler sind knochentrocken! Hab sie dann am nächsten Tag auch gleich mal durch den Vereinsweiher gezogen und alle haben den Test bestanden, sprich keiner ist aufgequollen oder ist blasser geworden etc. Aber bei den Temperaturen die zur Zeit herrschen ist der Ofen eher unnötig


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ flame:

Danke für den Bericht! Ich denke, dann werde ich das auch mal versuchen, hier ist es zurzeit zwar warm, aber wenn der Ofen zB heute nach dem Backen schonmal warm ist, werde ich wohl auch mal danach meine Wobbler da rein packen 
Und die Tauchschaufeln sind auch nicht verformt durch die Temperatur?

Danke!


----------



## bild (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bestimmt nicht bei 50 Gard Celsius da verformt sich schon nix.
Nur wie nimmst du dein Köderrad mit in den Backofen?

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, danke.

Garnicht. Ich tue nur Köder, deren Epoxy-Schicht auch nach mehreren Tagen noch klebrig ist, einzeln in den Ofen. Oder ich stelle das Köderrad auf die Klappe, mit anderen Worten den Ofen offen lassen... Das aber nur, wenn der Ofen an war und jetzt abkühlt, so nutze ich die Restwärme aus. Wäre der Ofen noch an, wäre das mit offener Tür ja reine Energieverschwendung #d So müsste man die Temperatur noch höher stellen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> [...]aber wenn der Ofen zB heute nach dem Backen schonmal warm ist, werde ich wohl auch mal danach meine Wobbler da rein packen
> [...]



Hmmm lecker...Epoxidausdünstungen und sonstige Stoffe, die beim Trocknen freigesetzt werden werden dann beim nächsten Backen von dem Gut aufgenommen. Lecker lecker...

Wenn dieser bei mir seltene Fall ab und an mal auftritt, hänge ich sie einfach mit einem Draht an einen Griff am Kachelofen. Das kann man auch an der Heizung machen. Aber wer hat diese beiden schon im Sommer an?... Also doch Backofen...

:q


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Haha, stimmt auch wieder...

Naja Kachelofen haben wir nicht, und wenn, dann wäre er nicht an, wie du es bereits sagtest.

Naja werde mir das nochmal überlegen, aber wenn ich die Wobbler auf die offene Backofentür stelle, sollte das wohl gehen.
Mal sehen was meine Eltern dazu sagen :m


----------



## nepomuk (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nehmt doch einen karton und stellt ihn in die sonne, könnt ja noch eine schwarzen müllsack darüber ziehen:g


----------



## bild (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hab jetzt auch nochmal was fertig einmal den Bone 8cm mit Epoxid und einen Countdown 10cm.

http://img130.*ih.us/img130/66/neonstripes.jpg

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/1687/dsc01622z.jpg

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk:

das ist natürlich auch ne Möglichkeit. Und diese ist wohl besser, als die Dämpfe im Backofen und später im Kuchen o.Ä. zu haben :v

So werde ich es wohl beim nächsten Mal machen...

@ bild:

schöne Wobbler! beide gefallen mir äußerst gut.


----------



## basshunt.er (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei
machs doch einfach so wie im Buch von Hans Nordin beschrieben und nimm einen Pappkarton und done Heizlampe. Da ist auch das aushärten von Epoxyd unter Hitze beschrieben.

Gruß

basshunt.er


----------



## diemai (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Sehr schöne Teile#6 , .......so ein'n Ähnlichen wie dein Barsch da hab ich auch 'mal gebaut , ebenfalls mit etwas dickerer Schaufel !

Ein sehr poppiges Bild , übrigens.....(das Obere) , ....sieht sehr geil aus !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja danke . Dachte für den schlichten Bone muss mal nen bisschen Pepp hinter.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Sete (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mich nur anschliessen, schön sind se geworden!


----------



## frechfroschxxs (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi ihr fleißigen Wobblerbauer !

Bin gerade dabei eine Internetseite zum Tema Kayakfischen und Köderbau auf die Beine zu stellen .
Habe schon etwas dran gearbeitet vielleicht habt ihr ja n paar coole ideen für die Seite :q:q:q
Was ich bis jetzt zusammengestellt habe könnt ihr unter 
www.yakdrenalin.de ansehen !

Wie gesagt bin noch beim aufbau und suche gute ideen oder verbesserungsvorschläge ! 
Danke schonmal ... Gruß der Frosch.#h


----------



## bild (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

H A doppel M ER Hammer yeah .

Geile Homepage!! Finde die Carbonrolle echt sehr krass!!
Würde auch mal gerne wieder Köder von dir sehen. Dein Countdown nachbau ist viiiiel besser als meiner .

Würde auch gerne meine Hp posten nur dann gäbe es noch ne Verwarnung .

MfG

Niki


----------



## frechfroschxxs (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ohhh !|bigeyes
Darf man hier keine Homepage posten  ????
Wusste ich nicht !!!
Man wird mir wohl nicht den Kopf abreißen !
Zumal wo findet man sonst so fähige  Leute die einem 
tips geben können was da so drauf muß ????

Sorry Sorry Sorry :c:c:c


----------



## frechfroschxxs (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naaa !
Was ist denn los hier .....???
Seid ihr alle im Urlaub ?#h
Sonst war hier mal "Mehr" los!!!!|rolleyes

Dann Poste ich euch mal mein letzten Wobb !
Gruß der Frosch !


----------



## bild (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schickschick hier ist wirklich tote Hose seit dem die Schonzeit vorbei ist. Gehen wohl alle mehr angeln als bauen.




MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön sieht dieser Wobbler aus, und auch die anderen auf deiner Homepage!
Die hast du auch ansprechend gestaltet #6

Ich denke, zur Zeit sind viele am Angeln, sobald es das Wetter zulässt (wobei das ja manchen auch egal ist )

weberei


----------



## frechfroschxxs (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke !
Da magst du wohl recht haben . Hab ich garnicht dran gedacht !!!!
Ich Angeln ja auch meist am Wochenende und 
bin in der Woche im Keller ! ( natürlich nach der Arbeit )

Mußte mich dieses W.E.  etwas um die Familie Kümmern ...war letzte Woche erst von Mittwoch bis Sonntag an der Ostsee zum fischen :vik:

gruß der Frosch


----------



## stefano89 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also bei mir hat die Saison so geil angefangen (bis jetzt 6 Hechte auf Eigenbauwobbler was schon mehr als in den letzten beiden Jahren zusammen auf gekaufte war), dass ich jetzt nurnoch am Wasser bin, in meiner Freizeit. Eben hab ich sogar das Deutschlandspiel verpasst, weil mein Kumpel an der leichten Spinne nen 1,60m Waller über 2 Stunden gedrillt hat xDxDxD
Einfach nur geil !!! Die restlichen werden denk ich auch fast ausschließlich am Wasser rumrennen 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## don rhabano (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Liest von euch jemand ab und zu mal Rute und Rolle?
Aktuell ist ein kleiner Artikel über einen Eigenbau Swimbait drin....

Wirklich schöner Rohling ,wie die Gelenke genau gemacht sind ist nicht perfekt zu sehen.
Die Gestaltung ist aber ja mal wirklich für den ***** !
Sieht aus wie in ne Fangopackung gedrückt 
Was meint ihr?

lg


----------



## diemai (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

.......deshalb werde ich sie mir aber nicht kaufen , aber trotzdem danke für den Tip:m !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute...
hab mir wegen dem ganzen Epoxygedönse mal so nen (halb) Kasten gebaut.
Er ist nicht geschlossen ,ist aber soweit überm karussel ,dass die Köder darin verschwinden.
Jedoch hab ich schon nen Probelauf mit Thermometer gestartet. Nur 5°C Unterschied bringt das!
Von 20 auf 25Grad.
Ist übrigens eine 40w Birne drunter.
Lohnt sich das trotzdem?

Neues Epoxy hab ich auch....hoffentlich gehen jetzt meine Versiegelungprobleme weg.

lg


----------



## frogile (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Zusammen ,
ich wollt euch auch mal meinen Wobbler zeigen. Die Ausgangsbasis war ein Prey67 von Savage?, der in Amerika ziemlich zerbissen wurde und ziemlich Lacklos war. Deshalb hatte ich mich entschlossen den mal neu zu lackieren, hier das Ergebnis:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön, schön!!!

(Wenn ich doch nur auch mal wieder was basteln würde...aber im Moment fehlt mir einfach die Lust und die Zeit...)


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ frogile

........sehr effektvoll #6!

@ don rhabano

Habe mich bisjetzt zwar weder mit Köderrad noch mit zusätzlichen Wärmequellen beim Epoxieren beschäftigt , habe aber im Laufe der Jahre gemerkt , das einige Grad doch etwas ausmachen können , wenn auch nicht viel !

Da durch meinem Bastelkeller isolierte Heizungsrohre laufen , wird er auch bei starkem Frost nicht kälter als 13° bis 16° , bei disen Temperaturen epoxiere ich auch noch , falls nötig !

Im Sommer ist es mit ca.  22° , 23° recht angenehm kühl dort , währen sich die Wohnung oben doch ganz schön aufheizt , .......das Epoxy zieht jetzt besser und schneller an , im Winter braucht es viel länger zum Aushärten .

Also daher denke ich , das deine 5° Unterschied sich auch positiv bemerkbar machen werden !

                               Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

schön gestaltet, frogile. Außerdem sehr schön in Szene gesetzt 

Ich habe auch bald wieder Wobbler zu zeigen, dauert zur Zeit halt alles etwas länger, da die Lust fehlt, ab und zu aber auch Zeit wegen anderer Aufgaben 

Diese Woche dürften sie aber vorzeigbar sein...


----------



## don rhabano (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter
Klar ,es wird sich in diesem Sinne auswirken, ich möchte aber damit vornehmlich den "blasenweg"effekt erzielen.

Vll. kann Nargul was dazu sagen.

lg


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastler-Gemeinde , 

Ist ja z. Zt. etwas "Saure-Gurken-Zeit" hier , ........sind wohl alle am Wasser|supergri|supergri|supergri!


Na ja , habe mich die letzten Tagen vor meinen Spätschichten 'mal etwas im Bastelkeller 'rumgetrieben und die Drechselbank angeschmissen ........das ist dann dabei rausgekommen !

Rohlinge sind erst 'mal vormontiert , jetzt muß ich anfangen , sie zu versiegeln , zu verkleben und zu bemalen(obwohl mir das eigentlich Bauen viel mehr Spaß macht !)

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....hier sind noch zwei........!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

erstmal muss ich sagen, sehen deine Rohlinge sehr vielversprechend aus! Wie bekommst du die so akkurat (schreibt man das so ?) hin? Sehen ja echt perfekt aus.

Hier ist zur Zeit echt sehr wenig los... Naja, normalerweise nutzt man ja auch eher das kühle, regnerische Wetter im Herbst/Winter und die Schonzeit zum Basteln, jetzt das schöne Wetter eher zum Angeln 


So und dann möchte ich euch gerne meine angekündigten Wobbler zeigen.
zunächst ein schlichter, gefoilter, 13cm langer mit 20g
und ein Grandma Nachbau, Hechtdesign, 18cm und etwa 48g (die Schaufel habe ich nachträglich verbogen, da sie zu senkrecht zum Körper stand)

Zum Vergleich ist auch jeweils ein Bild mit dem Wobbler auf der Hand dabei.


----------



## don rhabano (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

ES wird!
Schöne Teile.

Ich geh fischen ...

lg


----------



## west1 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........sind wohl alle am Wasser|supergri|supergri|supergri!


Nein hauptsächlich am arbeiten, angeln so gut wie nur am WE, ich zumindest.

Hab im Moment wenig Zeit zum basteln, kann sich aber schlagartig ändern #c :q

Dieter wenn ich mir deine Teile so anschaue muss ich mir doch noch eine Drechselbank zulegen. 

Weber hat schon recht, sind alle akurat bearbeitet! #6
Bin schon gespannt wie sie fertig aussehen. 

Weber, es wird immer besser! Die beiden sehen Top aus! #6#6#6


----------



## weberei (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke euch beiden!

Zur Zeit komme ich leider auch kaum zum Basteln oder Angeln. Es steht so viel an, nicht nur Schule, auch mein anderes Hobby Handball, wo ich in letzter Zeit am Wochenende Turniere hatte, dann ist aj auch WM und die lasse ich mir als absoluter Sportfan nicht entgehen, ist halt nur alle 2 Jahre so ein großes Turnier  Man muss Prioritäten setzten...
Naja und dies und das.
Zum Teil fehlt auch ganz einfach die Motivation, oder ich bin zu träge, speziell bei diesem Wetter (hier ist es derzeit extrem warm, zumindest empfinde ich es so). Ich schwitze schon, wenn ich auch nur zum Kühlschrank gehe :vik: Ok, etwas übertrieben, aber es geht schon schnell...

sorry für OT


----------



## diemai (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

........dein gefoilter gefällt mir am Besten !

@ west1

....geht mir auch so , nur am WE angeln , .......Urlaub erst im Oktober !

Einige der Rohlinge habe ich nach dem Drechseln noch auf meiner Hobby-Fräsmaschine(mit Kreuztisch)bearbeitet , z. B. die Kopfform des kleinen Fichten-Darters und die des "Sick Suckers" .

Aber auch freihändig an Schmirgelscheibe und mit'm "Dremel" , z. B. das Kinn des "Wood Walker"(Oberflächenköder mit Metallperle am Ende)habe ich komplett freihändig mit der "Dremel"-Schleiftrommel gemacht und später mit Oval-Fräsern etwas ausgehöhlt !

Ich habe eigentlich garkeine "richtige" Drechselbank ,..... das ist eher so'ne Alu-Basisprofilleiste , auf der Reitstock , Werkzeughalter und Antriebshalterung verschiebbar angeordnet sind ,....... hatte damals so um die 80 Mark gekostet .

Als Antrieb ist 'ne normale Bohrmaschine vorgesehen , die in die 43mm Euro-Klemme des Antriebshalters paßt !

So  haute das aber nicht hin , zumindestens nicht mit meiner kleinen Bohrmaschine , .........zu flatterig und zu wenig Leistung , .........habe vor Jahren von einem Kollegen einen gepimpten E-Motor bekommen , den er vom Schrottplatz unser Firma "erbeutet" hatte ,..... er hatt sich da aus Stahl 'n Flansch für gedreht , der in die Euro-Klemme paßt und eine Aufnahme für ein Bohrfutter angebaut , ........so habe ich jetzt Leistung und Flexibilität , kann auch Schmirgel, -und Polierscheiben einspannen sowie auch z. B. Spinnerkörper aus Messing-Rundmaterial herstellen(durch Feilen gegen die Drehrichtung) .

Der Werkzeughalter aus Alu-Guß ist mir mittlerweile zerbrochen , habe mir aber aus massivem Alu 'nen neuen angefertigt .

Drechseln macht mir aber viel Spaß ,... man so recht schnell einige Köder-Rohlinge herstellen , ..........Wobbler , Oberflächenköder oder Jerks , ....alles kein Problem !

So , hier noch ein Köder-Rohling  , den ich gestern morgen gebaut habe , ein Oberflächenköder mit einem sogenanten "Tallywhacker"-Blade , einem einblättrigen Propeller , der richtig laute Geräusche erzeugt .

Jetzt muß ich sie alle aber wieder demontieren und mit dem Versiegeln/Bemalen anfangen , ........das Bauen an sich macht mir eigentlich viel mehr Spaß.....|bigeyes|supergri!

                                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo leute 
Tolle wobbler sind hier wider entstanden  weberei die sehen dochschon 1a aus 
diemai super rohlinge  schade das ich keine drechselbank habe  besonders der letzte gefällt mir. Ich glaube aber das der 1. Drilling  nicht besonders stabil  sitzt  denn dise "Teile" sind nicht besonders reißfest .

ich habe auch mal wider einen fertig gemacht  ,


----------



## Torsten (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes94

der sieht ja echt gut aus#6

weiter so....

MfG


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Torsten 
 in eigentlich ist der viel dunkeler bloß meine digicam  fotografiert nurnoch so unscharf


----------



## west1 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich garkeine "richtige" Drechselbank ,..... das ist eher so'ne Alu-Basisprofilleiste , auf der Reitstock , Werkzeughalter und Antriebshalterung verschiebbar angeordnet sind ,....... hatte damals so um die 80 Mark gekostet .



Ich hatte früher auch mal so eine ähnliche Bohrmaschinen betriebene Drechselbank.
Das einzige was davon übrig ist sind die Werkstückaufnahmen der Rest war so Alu-Guß und ging mit der Zeit kaputt.
Hab mir im letzten Winter Halterungen für die Bohrmaschine und die hintere Werkstückaufnahme (keine Ahnung wie das Teil richtig heißt) aus Holz gebaut. :q 
Man kann gerade so damit drechseln, ist aber ne ziemlich wackelige Sache, auf dauer ist das nix.   #d

Werde mal, wenn ichs wieder aufgebaut habe ein Bild davon machen. 

Mit den richtigen Gerätschaften sind gedrechselte Köder schnell hergestellt, mit meiner Eigenbaudrechselbank dauerts halt etwas länger #c


----------



## weberei (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes:

danke für das Lob. Ich kann es nur weitergeben, dein Wobbler sieht auch sehr gut aus!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leute, 

ich beteilige mich auch mal mit einigen Experimenten.
Holz ist Bongossi und Eiche, Farbe Auto Air, 4 Schichten Epoxi  von Benecke.
Getestet werden  vor allen Dingen die Auswirkungen der Bleiposition und -konzentration, Laufverhalten der versch. Formen und Bellyshaking durch versch. Kantenrundungen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

2. Runde


----------



## Bobster (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

The Jerkmaster himself !

Potzblitz-saubere Arbeit


----------



## diemai (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Sehr gelungene Jerks , ....Hut ab#6#6#6 !

Obwohl , .......sooooo groß unterschiedlich(vom Grundtyp her) finde ich die Körper-Formen nicht !

@ Hannes94

Einen schönen Köder hast du da wieder geschaffen#6#6 !

Da an dem letzten Oberflächenköder , das ist der größte und massivste Einhängebügel , den es gibt ,....... der hält wohl schon 'was aus , denke ich !

@ west1

Balsa-Rohlinge(oder auch PVC ????) könnte man wohl auch im Bohrständer(mit fixiertem Maschinenschraubstock) spindelförmig hinschmirgeln , ..........andere Hölzer wären wohl zu hart dafür ???

Habe so jedenfalls schon viele Posenkörper gebaut !

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Uii, da werde ich ja fast rot  Besten Dank!

@ diemai

es ist vom Grundtyp her die klassische Shadform. Richtig. Aber kleine Veränderungen an der Bleiposition,- menge und Tiefe im Köder bringen unterschiedliche Laufverhalten hervor.  Auch die Form des Köderbauches hat einen entscheidenen Anteil am  Laufverhalten.
War jetzt mal am Wasser. Teilweise ist es noch nicht das, was ich haben möchte.
Nehme ich die für mich perfekten Köder vom Glures (http://www.jerkbait.com/index.php?cat=c815_Glures-Custom-Baits.html) als Bewertungsgrundlage und setze sie mit 10 an, kommen meine nicht an die 10 ran. Ausgehend von der Übersicht würde ich das Laufverhalten (LV) und Belly shaking (BS) folgend bewerten:


----------



## weberei (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1A, saubere Arbeit! Schade nur, dass keiner deine Wünsche zu 100% erfüllt.
Viel Glück beim weiteren Experimentieren, später ist dann die Freude umso größer, wenn man endlich die Richtige Bleimenge und -position gefunden hat.
Trotzdem werden die, die du da jetzt fertig hast mit Sicherheit auch ihre Fische fangen


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke. 
Laufen tun sie ja alle, nur meinen Bewertungsmaßstäben halten sie nicht ganz Stand. Mal schauen, wann der erste Fisch kommt.


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Du setzt die Latte für dich aber sehr hoch an , über so feine Details habe ich mir bisjetzt kaum Gedanken gemacht !

Es ist doch recht schwer , einen Köder nach bestimmten Vorgaben zu konstruieren , am Ende fallen vermeindlich baugleiche Eigenbau-Köder doch in den Feinheiten zu unterschiedlich aus(kleine Formabweichungen , Unterschiede der Holz-Dichte, etc.) .

Will damit sagen , das deine Testergebnisse eventuell nicht 100% reproduzierbar sein dürften #c!

Mir ist es jedenfalls noch nie gelungen , mehrere Holz-Köder nach der gleichen Skizze so herzustellen , so das sie alle eine absolut gleiche Aktion hatten , .......egal ob 3 , 5 oder 10 Köder einer Serie , ....es wird IMMER einer dabei sein , der offensichtlich besser läuft als alle seine "Klone" .

Ich setzte bei besonderen Eigenschaften , z. B. beim "Bellyshaking" eher darauf , das bestimmte Modelle dafür besser geeignet sind als Andere , was ich wiederrum dadurch in Erfahrung bringe , immer wieder neue Konstruktionen auszuprobieren ,........ eine Serienfertigung eines bestimmten Modelles wird mir schnell langweilig(wenn sie sich auch manchmal aufgrund guter Fängigkeit nicht vermeiden läßt) .

                      Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Trotzdem das Angeljahr ja längst wieder begonnen hat und momentan ja auch noch WM läuft habt Ihr ja wieder sehr anspruchsvolle Köder gebaut. Hut ab.

@ diemai wiedermal optische "Leckerbissen" Deine Rohlinge.

Ich habe nun endlich meinen Mehrteiler fertig.Mit ein wenig Anlauf bin ich mit dem Lauf zufrieden.
Das wird vorerst mal der letzte Eigenbau sein.Es gibt jetzt soviele Köder die auch gefischt werden wollen.Mal sehen wie die Hechte reagieren.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Interessante Gelenke, ........sind das Blechplättchen , wo die Quersplinte durchgehen ?

Viel Glück dann bein Angeln , .........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW, der sieht echt super aus!
Viel Petri beim angeln  Kannst ja Fänge auf Eigenbauten im Thread dazu schreiben (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271&page=18), ist immer wieder schön, von solchen Fängen zu hören!


----------



## plötze (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo bastelfreunde #h

nachdem es hier ja doch etwas ruhig geworden ist zeig ich euch mal ein paar eigenbauten von mir. hab inzwischen, wenn ich meine verbrauchten augen, sprengringe und drillinge zähle weit über 200 köder gebaut... die jetzt hier gezeigten sind der klägliche rest, nun weiß ich erst was mir freunde und familie schon so allen abgeluchst haben |uhoh:

hab auch sonst keine bilder vorher  gemacht, schade aber was solls.


----------



## plötze (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier noch paar


----------



## weberei (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow, das sind aber ganzschön viele 
Aber sehen sehr schön aus, spitze #6

Leider ist hier zur Zeit echt wenig los, aber ich kann es verstehen, bei dem Wetter und dem TV-Programm haben sicher viele wenn nicht sogar alle hier besseres zu tun, als im Keller zu hocken


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW! 

Da war aber jemand fleißig!!!

Aus welchem Material sind die?;+


----------



## diemai (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ plötze

Sehr große Modell-Vielfalt , ....Hut ab#6 , ......die gefoilten (Alu und Foto) gefallen mir am Besten , sehr schöne Teile dabei !

Ich komme , wie Weberei schon sagte , kaum zum Basteln momentan , viele Kollegen ha'm Urlaub , da muß ich länger arbeiten und die Hitze gibt mir den Rest , .....am besten nicht bewegen ........#c:q!

Habe neulich nur 'mal so aus Daffke 'n 4-teiligen PVC-Swimbait-Rohling gebaut ,..... ein Boardie von'ner australischen Seite meinte wohl so aus Spaß , ob ich solche Köder auch in 60mm Länge bauen könnte , ..........hab's versucht , leider ist er aber 63mm lang geworden#c , ........die Schwimmlage muß noch ein wenig getrimmt werden , ........ich frage mich , ob er dann auch richtig läuft ?

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke danke 

@ adlerauge

die sind aus kiefer, fichte, perimeterdämmung und dem zeugs was ich von nepomuk bekommen habe 

@ dimai

nen so kleinen 4 teiler? respekt, da würd ich mir wohl die finger brechen :q bin mal gespannt ob du den zum "laufen" bringst


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

war lange zeit nicht im keller, aber bei 35° draußen ...

und wenn ich schon keinen wels an die spinnrute bekomme häng ich mir eben selbst einen dran.

Der erste aus meinem Blaulicht-Karussell, das finish ist gleich um welten besser. keine tropfen, keine nasen, gleichmäßige dicke. echt empfehlenswert


----------



## diemai (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl 

Sehr interessantes Design#6 , .........wie fischt du den , ......wie'n Swimbait konstant einholen oder zupfen als Jerk|kopfkrat ?

Sinkt er oder läuft er an der Oberfläche ?

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich weiß es noch nicht. im eimer ohne drilling schwamm er gerade noch, der schwanz hing runter. der rutentest steht noch aus.
ich gebe meldung wenn er das erste mal im wasser war.


----------



## bream94 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

eure wobbler sehen alle klasse aus.sagt mal jungs,wie befestigt ihr die halterung für die sprengringe im wobbler?Reingeschraubt?


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

...........bin gespannt auf das Laufverhalten !

@ bream94

Du meinst sicherlich die Haken, -und Einhängeösen !

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten , ..........entweder spezielle langschenklige Schraubösen , durchgehende Drahtgestelle eingeklebt in einen bauchseitigen Schlitz oder zwischen zwei Körperhälften sowie selbsthergestellte Drahtösen mit einem verzwirbelten Schenkel(der wird stramm sitzend in eine entsprechende Bohrung eingeklebt).

Zur Hakenbefestigung OHNE Springring gibt es(in USA)noch spezielle Halteplättchen , die am Köder mittels kleinen Schrauben befestigt werden .

Ansonsten gibt es auch noch einige Konstruktionen , Schnurösen direkt auf der Tauchlippe zu befestigen(bei tiefer laufenden Wobbler-Modellen) , die Lippe sollte dabei aber unbedingt auch mechanisch(Schraube , Quersplint)mit dem Wobbler verbunden sein , nicht nur eingeklebt !


Es auch noch Konstruktionen , bei denen der Köder eine längs durchgehende Drahtachse hat(durch eine lange Längsbohrung) , an die jeweils die Schnur, -und hintere Hakenöse gewickelt werden , ..........Hakenösen am Bauch sind dann un etwa "8"-förmig und um 90° zueinander verdreht , die Drahtachse wird dann durch die innere Öse dieser Teile geführt , das ganze am Besten mit Epoxy eingegossen . 

Große Wirbel werden dabei anstelle der Draht-Formen auch verwendet , .......man sieht solche Köder aber recht selten , meistens sind sie dann für größere Meeresräuber konzipiert , zumindestens als Wobbler , .......bei Oberflächenködern mit rotierenden Körperteilen oder Propeller-Ködern findet man diese oder ähnliche Konstruktionen aber häufiger .


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, nach langer Zeit melde ich mich mal zurück :vik:.
Anbei der erste Versuch nach der Pause, der Wobby ist aus Balsa, ohne Schaufel 6 cm lang und mit einer Drahtachse versehen. Ich musste die Schaufel noch nachträglich erhitzen, nach unten biegen und verkleinern, er wollte zunächst nicht so wie ich mir das vorstellte . Jetzt aber hat er eine stabile und wuselige Aktion. Weitere noch kleinere Wobbs sind in Vorbereitung, sowie eine verkleinerte Abwandlung des Stormörten-Modells von Hans Nordin.


----------



## Torsten (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hab mal wieder nach langer Zeit bei euch vorbei geschaut und muß fest stellen das ihr mal wieder echt tolle Köder produziert,gebaut habt.
Da kann ich nur sagen weiter so,und Hut ab...... echt tolle Köder #6 


MfG Torsten


----------



## weberei (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne Köder habt ihr alle wieder gebaut, 1A!!!


----------



## diemai (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

.......gut , das du ihn noch so hinbekommen hast#6 ,.......eine so hoch angesetzte und nach vorne weisende Schaufel funktioniert besser , wenn der Körper viel bauchiger ist , ergo der Ballast auch tiefer zu liegen kommt !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise:

Hey! Da freut mich jetzt riesig, auch mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Ich selbst komme zur Zeit leider nicht dazu... 
Aber ich lese immer mit und freue mich jedes Mal, wenn wieder ein toller Wobbler reingestellt wird. Weiter so!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> .......gut , das du ihn noch so hinbekommen hast#6


 

Find ich auch! Heute abend hat er mir nen 36er Barsch gebracht!
:vik:


----------



## barschben (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
wollte heute meinen ersten wobbler mit diesem epoxy harz laminieren.
drauf steht 100 teile harz und 20 teile härter.
Ich habs nur so ungefähr gemacht und in einem plastik behälter gemischt was wahrscheinlich ziiieeemlich blöd war,
den nach ca 2 minuten fing das zeug dann an zu rauchen und wurde warm|bigeyes.Bin natürlich sofort davon weg ,will des nicht einatmen.
Woran lag des ?am falschen mischverhältnis oder am plastik?
Wie macht ihr das?


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Barschben

....also ,...... das es raucht , habe ich noch nie gehabt , .......auch von einem solchen Mischungsverhältniss 100:20 habe ich noch nix gehört , ..........auf jeden Fall sollten die Herstellerangaben peinlichst genau beachtet werden , sonst funzt es u. U. nicht ! 

Ich benutze zum Anmischen kleine Medikamenten-Becher aus Plastik , die haben eine Milliliter-Einteilung , andere benutzen Feinwaagen oder auch Spritzen .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....also ,...... das es raucht , habe ich noch nie gehabt ,


 

Doch, ist mir mal passiert...
Nachdem mir von einem alten Gebrauchten einfach so der Rückspiegel abgefallen ist, habe ich den wieder mit Sekundenkleber fixiert und wollte die Ränder noch kräftig mit Epoxid einschmieren. Die beiden Kleber haben sich nicht vertragen, da hats auch geraucht...und GANZ SCHNELL war ich aus dem Auto draußen...


----------



## barschben (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo
wisst ihr wie ich die beschichtung von einer cd runterkriege ohne die cd zu zerkratzen?Will daraus ne tauchschaufel bauen


----------



## Bondex (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

laß es, CD eignen sich nicht weil sie viel zu zerbrechlich sind.


----------



## diemai (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ barschben

.......genau , ......wirs'te nich' lange Freude 'dran haben !

@ Kohlmeise

........aber das das bei Zweikomponenten-Zeugs auch passieren kann.........|kopfkrat#c#c????

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........aber das das bei Zweikomponenten-Zeugs auch passieren kann.........|kopfkrat#c#c????



Vor ein paar Jahren musste ich mit so 2 Komponenten Zeugs Beton sanieren. Das Zeugs erwärmte sich heftig und der Rest in den Blechdosen fing an zu rauchen und was gleich darauf Steinhart.   

Barschben an deinem Plastikbecher lags sicher nicht, eher am Mischungsverhältnis oder am Material selbst.

Was ist das für Zeugs das du da verwendest.


----------



## barschben (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da steht drauf: R.E.M laminierharz


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne Frage an alle Epoxidspezialisten ...

Meine Mischbecher haben so eine blöde Skalierung, die erst ab 5 ml losgeht, danach gehts in 1 ml Schritten weiter. So muss ich immer mein Behnke 301er Epoxid im Verhältnis 5:3 mischen, was natürlich eine Riesenmenge ist, vor allem, wenn nur ein einziger Barschwobbler zu lackieren ist...|uhoh:

Totale Verschwendung, vor allem, wenn mehrere Lackierdurchgänge anstehen. Habe jetzt mal den Infozettel von Behnke studiert und gesehen, dass Epoxid bei Temperaturen um 10 Grad kaum mehr aushärtet. 
Ich dachte mir jetzt, vielleicht könnte man die übrige Mischung ja gut verschlossen im Kühlschrank deponieren und nach Gebrauch gleich wieder in diesen hinhein tun.

Haut das hin?
Oder härtet das Zeug dann nicht mehr gut aus?


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Bin zwar alles andere als ein Epoxy-Spezialist , habe aber schon irgendwo gehört und/oder gelesen , das man eine bereits angesetzte Mischung für kurze Zeit(wenige Tage???) einfrieren und nach dem Auftauen weiter verwenden kann !

Details sind mir aber unbekannt , habe ich auch noch nicht probiert !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich teste mal das mit dem Kühlschrank. Wenns nicht gescheit geht, kommt einfach noch ne Schicht frisch angemachtes Gemisch drüber und fertig!


----------



## barschben (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab da noch ne frage und zwar isses gefährlich wenn ich blei feile?Muss ich da auf irgentwas achten um es nicht einzuatmen oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich#6 , ...........bitte berichte dann 'mal über das Resultat !


@ barschben

Beim Feilen wirst du wohl nicht kontaminiert ,....... aber danach schön die Finger waschen , während der Arbeit keine Nahrung aufnehmen und nicht rauchen , ....Feilspäne zusammenkehren und entsorgen(oder sammeln zum Vergießen:q) .

Blei schmelzen und gießen ist da mehr bedenklich , da dort Dämpfe entstehen ,......es sollte nur bei guter Ventilation erfolgen .

Ich habe aber schon vor über 35 Jahren angefangen , ungeschützt Blei zu gießen(damals gelegentlich für Katapult-Munition und heutzutage zum Angeln) , gesundheitliche Schäden habe ich gerade DESHALB wohl nicht(mein Job macht da WESENTLICH mehr kaputt:q:q).

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schlimm ist nicht nur das Blei sondern noch mehr das Bleioxyd. Damit haben sich schon die alten Ägypter geschminkt und in den Mumien ist das Blei nachweisbar. Sicher hat das auch zu Schäden (des Erbgutes, Nerven...) und vielleicht auch zum frühzeitigen Tod geführt.
Genauso war es schädlich früher aus Dosen zu essen die längere Zeit geöffnet waren. Der Grund dafür ist daß das Blei der Lötnähte nach einer gewissen Zeit oxydiert war. Heute sind die Dosen aus diesem Grund mit Lack versiegelt.
Früher hatten die Setzer (Bleisatz) häufig Bleivergiftungen, gerade als die Gußsetzmaschinen aufkamen. 
Vielleicht könnte eine Atemschutzmaske helfen wenn man auf Nummer sicher gehen will. Gummihandschuhe schaden sicher auch nicht. Gifte können auch durch die Haut aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit dem Kühlschrank war ein Griff ins Klo...
|rolleyes
Hat wohl zu lange gedauert, bis die Mischung runtergekühlt war..., jedenfalls hatte sie schon recht angezogen und wurde auch trotz Wärme nicht mehr flüssiger...

Na ja, dennoch einen neuen, ebenfalls 6 cm und aus Balsa...:m


----------



## smartmouth (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Chick chick, magste noch was zur Größe und dem Gewicht sagen? Geschätzt würd ich sagen 8cm etwa 10g ?Haken sehen nach VMC aus.

petri ich würd drauf beißen 

MfG der Nilson


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

........n' Kühlschrank ist keine Gefriertruhe , ........vielleicht meinten die ja auch "Schock-Frosten"????|kopfkrat:q

....ist aber trotzdem wieder'n schöner Köder geworden#6!

@ smartmouth

......nicht immer nur die Bilder angucken , sondern auch den Begleit-Text lesen :m:q!

                                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh man ja , war mit parzieller Blindheit gestraft, weil das Balsaholz konnt ich noch lesen , Gesichtsfarbe sich leicht ins rötliche verändert


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ smartmouth

......war ja auch schon recht spät am Tag ......:q:m!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werde mich jetzt vor allem mal um den Bau kleinerer Wobbs < 7 cm kümmern. Mir hat das letztes Jahr imponiert, als ich auf einen selbstgebauten 8 cm Wobb zum einen Barsche UND Hechte fing, aber auch Nachläufer von Döbeln und Rapfen hatte. In den betreffenden Gewässer recht ungewöhnlich und sowohl mit Gufi als auch Blech kaum realisierbar. Und gerade bei den Kleinwobblern gibts im Kaufsegment echt wenig. Zu leicht und kaum werfbar, bescheidener und meist viel zu flacher Lauf..., also ran ans Balsa...#6!

Wobei mich Balsa auch manchmal nervt. Gerade, wenn nur noch wenig Material übrig ist, reißen Bohrungen schon mal gerne ein. Auch bei dem obigen Wobb war das so, nach dem Sägen des Schaufelschlitzes musste ich sehr viel mit Spachtelmasse kitten.


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

.....stimmt genau ,...... mit'm Werfen ist es mit den meisten (kommerziellen)Wobblern nicht weit her , daher fische ich am liebsten Blinker . 

Habe aber schon einige Weitwurfwobbler-Prototypen konstruiert , die haben innere , sich verschiebende Gewichte(Gardinenbleie oder Luftgewehrkugeln) , ........bin aus Zeitmangel damit aber noch nicht weiter gekommen , ....funktionieren tun sie aber perfekt !

Hast du schon 'mal das PVC-Material von Boardie "Nepomuk" als Balsa-Ersatz ausprobiert , .......ist vom Gewicht her in Etwa genauso aber läßt sich besser bearbeiten , weil man auf keine Holzmaserung Rücksicht nehmen muß ? 

Härter ist es auch , es läßt sich mit'm Fingenagel kaum eindrücken und vor allen Dingen nimmt es kein Wasser auf !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe aber schon einige Weitwurfwobbler-Prototypen konstruiert , die haben innere , sich verschiebende Gewichte(Gardinenbleie oder Luftgewehrkugeln) , ........bin aus Zeitmangel damit aber noch nicht weiter gekommen , ....funktionieren tun sie aber perfekt !
> 
> i#h


 

Wollte ich auch schon mal testen. Frei laufende Kugeln in nach hinten / oben gerichteten Röhrchen.

Hab aber noch keine Muse gehabt...|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Auf den Seiten 190 , 192 und 199 in diesem Thread findest du Bilder meiner Weitwurf-Prototypen(falls du sie noch nicht gesehen hast) , .......habe sie schon 'mal auf Wurf,-und Laufeigenschaften getestet , aber noch nicht bemalt , da ich noch weitere "Klone" bauen möchte .

Ich finde aber , das diese Weitwurf-Wobbler sich mit PVC-Material viel besser realisieren lassen als mit Holz , ......einfach weil man dann keinen Ärger mit der Holzmaserung(Ausbrüche)und vor allen Dingen nicht mit eventuell eindringendem Wasser hat , ........PVC-Köder kann man gleich nach dem Aushärten des Klebers testen , .......Schutzlackierung nicht nötig !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Wie kann man Polycarbonat am besten biegen???

Ich mache das manchmal mit dem Feuerzeug. Nur muss man da gewaltig aufpassen, dass man den Augenblick abpasst, BEVOR die ersten Blasen auf dem Kunststoff entstehen. 
Ich müsste für eine spezielle Schaufel diese 2-fach knicken bzw. biegen.


----------



## diemai (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Auf "Tackleunderground" gibt's irgendwo ein Tutorial von einem australischen Boardie , der hat eine Biegevorrichtung gebaut(Negativform aus Rohrstücken an Federklemmen) , ........in die wird die erhitzte Schaufel eingespannt und erhält so ihre gewölbte Form , die nach Abkühlen dann permanent bleibt .

Das Erhitzen geschieht dabei in heißem Öl(Friteuse ???) ,....... ich weiß nicht mehr die genaue Temperatur(mußte aber genau eingehalten werden) ,...... war glaub'ich so bei 120°- 150° ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch noch was gebaut...:m





Und so was von geschwitzt dabei...|supergri
Was für ein Gefummel. Ohne Schaufel lief er nicht richtig, jetzt aber wunderbar. Ich habe mich irgendwie nicht getraut, den Wobb mit Epoxid zu versiegeln. Mir war die Gefahr viel zu groß, dass das Epox in die Verbindungsösen gerät und vollkommen dicht macht. 

Also hab ich den Rohling im verklebten Zustand 2 Tage in Teaköllasur gebadet (was anderes hatte ich nicht daheim) und den fertigen Wobb mit einigen Schichten Klarlack aus der Dose versiegelt.

Nächstes mal werde ich die einzelnen Teile komplett fertigstellen, epoxieren und erst ganz am Schluss zusammensetzen. Jetzt würde mich nur noch interessieren, warum er ohne Schaufel nicht gut gelaufen ist. 

Ah ja, ob nun sinkend oder noch knapp schwimmend, werde ich erst noch herausfinden. Der Rohling ohne Farbe und Lack schwamm knapp. Lang ist der Gute etwa 11 cm.


Edit: Er schwimmt immer noch. In der Badewanne macht er so ein "Klackgeräusch", was an den Ösenverbindungen liegen dürfte. Vielleicht wirds ja meine Geheimwaffe!


----------



## weberei (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW, sieht klasse aus! Irgendwie würde mich so ein mehrteiler ja auch mal reizen, aber ob ich dazu die Nerven habe #d Und zur Zeit würde dazu eh die Motivation fehlen  Aber im Winter vielleicht, mal sehen.
Gibt es vielleicht ne Anleitung für den Bau so eines Mehrteilers?

Trotz fehlender Motivation in den letzten Wochen, habe ich am Wochenende mal wieder angefangen, kleine Wobbler zu bauen... Hat auch sofort wieder Spaß gemacht  Jetzt versuche ich noch, die Wobbler vor meinem Urlaub (Donnerstag Abend geht's los nach Italien) noch fertig zu bekommen. Drahtachse und Blei noch einkleben, bemalen und versiegeln... Könnte knapp werden.

weberei|wavey:


----------



## weberei (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, die angesprochenen Wobbler seht ihr im Anhang.

Länge: 6cm

Sie sind zum Zeitpunkt, als ich die Bilder schoss, nochnicht epoxiert, mittlerweile haben sie ihre Runden im Karussell gedreht 

weberei#h


----------



## fiesie (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann packe ich meinen allerersten hier auch mal rein. Fichtenholz, schwimmt noch knapp an der Oberfläche .
http://img807.*ih.us/img807/5189/97742830.th.jpg
http://img716.*ih.us/img716/3130/94231973.th.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6 Weberei:
Schöne Wobbs hast du gebaut!


Fisie: Für den ersten schon mal nicht schlecht! Aber läuft der, mit der Öse so weit oben???
Ich habe da so meine Zweifel.


----------



## fiesie (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also in der Badewanne schon 
Der hat die Bleipackung sehr weit vorne unten am Kopf - dadurch hängt er rief, mit dem Schwanz nach oben. Ich bastel' gerade an 2 weiteren, die werden am WE richtig getestet.


----------



## weberei (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fisie:

ein schöner Wobbler für den Anfang! Wenn er dann noch gut und zufriedenstellend läuft, ist ja ein guter Einstieg perfekt 

@ Kohlmeise:

danke für das Lob!

@all:

verabschiede mich für ca. 2 Wochen, bin in Italien  Bastelt schön weiter, dass ich hier gute Ergebnisse begutachten kann, wenn ich wieder da bin


----------



## diemai (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Wünsche dir 'nen schönen Urlaub #6:vik:!

@ all

Habe mir 'mal aus Neugier 'n paar Köderbau-Bücher aus USA bestellt , wirklich 'was Neues konnte ich denen aber als "alter Hase" nicht entnehmen .

Das mit dem roten Köder drauf ist eine Neuauflage einer schon jahrzehntealten Ausgabe , und wurde anscheinend auch nicht überarbeitet , .......es sind auch keine Fotos , sondern nur Skizzen 'drin(auch von den üblichsten "Plugs" von früher) , .......alles wird ganz gut erklärt , aber man muß schon gut Englisch verstehen können , um davon 'was zu haben !

Das Buch "Basic Fishing Lure Carving" ist eine moderne Ausgabe mit sehr vielen , sehr ausführlichen Schritt-für-Schritt Fotos , allerdings wird nur ein einziges zweiteiliges Wobbler-Modell behandelt(von wenigen weiteren Ködern sind Bilder vorhanden) . Ebenfalls wird gezeigt , wie der Autor Holzboxen für seine Köder-Werke baut .

Der Autor ist langjähriger Holzschnitzer , hat allerdings erst kürzlich mit Ködern angefangen , ......man merkt das an der etwas eigentümlichen Konstruktion seines Wobblers(das Drahtsystem wird nicht direkt in den Bauch eingesetzt , sondern in ein schmales Brettchen , welches wiederum in einen breiten Bauchschlitz eingesetzt wird) .

Ich bezweifle auch stark , das der Köder gut funktionieren wird , da er auf jegliche Trimm-Gewichte verzichtet , ferner benutzt er für die Tauchschaufeln Acrylglas , was ja wohl nicht sehr bruchfest sein soll ?

Aber schön anzuschauen ist das Alles schon ,..... auch wer kaum Englisch spricht kann anhand der ausführlichen Bebilderung gut folgen ! 

Das Buch "Making Wooden Fishing Lures" von Rich Rousseau ist m. E. das Beste der drei Ausgaben ,..... es werden 11 verschiedene Köder-Modelle ebenfalls ausführlich bebildert vom Rohling bis hin zum Bemalen(Pinsel , Airbrush) in deren verschiedenen Arbeitschritten dargestellt ,...... ebenfalls enthalten sind ausführliche Skizzen (zum Fotokopieren) der jeweiligen Modelle sowie einige Bonus-Skizzen , ......verbaut werden Kaufteile wie Augenschrauben , Metall-Lippen und Propeller .

Die Köder selbst sind ebenfalls meistens altmodische "Plugs" , es gibt aber auch eine Beschreibung einer Ente und eines Wiesels aus Holz , beides Oberflächenköder für Hecht und Muskie .

Leider geht der Autor weder auf eine Holversiegelung noch auf einen haltbaren Abschlußlack ein , ...ich schließe daraus , das seine Köder nicht gerade lange halten werden , ........aber schön sind sie allemal , wenn das Finish auch nicht sooo sorgfältig ist(z. B. Augen-Senkungen nicht verrundet , dünner Schlußlack , etc.)

Ein bestimmtes Ködermodell darin habe ich mir gestern schon fotokopiert , muß ich unbedingt 'mal in Angriff nehmen , ........ansonsten kann ich diese Buch durchaus empfehlen , .......auch wenn man nicht so gut in Englisch ist(was aber durchaus von Vorteil wäre , um die zahlreichen kleinen Anekdoten und Angel-Tips am Rande verstehen zu können) , den Arbeitsschritten folgen kann man anhand der Fotos recht gut .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.....so , hier das meiner Meinung nach beste Buch , .........falls weitere Fragen dazu sind , einfach posten #6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@demai
Du kannst das nicht mal durchkopieren?
:vik:


----------



## diemai (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise 

........habe keinen Scanner , .......außerdem würde das die Urheberrechte verletzen , .........irgendwo gibt's aber 'n paar Seiten Preview von dem letzten Buch ,.... glaube auf http://www.amazon.com , du mußt dort 'mal den Titel oder Autor in die Suchmaschine eingeben .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## barschben (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hätte mal ne frage und zwar soll ich die klebeaugen vor oder nach dem ich das laminierharz drauftue draufbappen??


----------



## west1 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



barschben schrieb:


> hätte mal ne frage und zwar soll ich die klebeaugen vor oder nach dem ich das laminierharz drauftue draufbappen??



Vorher!


----------



## diemai (8. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ alle

Ist ja wohl urlaubs,-und wetterbedingt eine ziehmliche Flaute hier eingekehrt , ...........ist ja wohl auch normal um diese Jahreszeit !

Na ja ,...... nichtsdestotrotz habe ich endlich 'mal wieder 'was fertigbekommen .

Es sind ein sogenannter "Tallywhacker"(mit dem einzelnen Metallblatt und Bucktail-Drilling)) ,...... ein Propellerköder , .........eine eigene Konstruktion namens "Maiberg's Missile"(auf http://www.lurebuilding.nl müßte 'ne Bauanleitung in Englisch sein) und einer meiner Lieblings-Oberflächenköder für Hecht , der "Whirlygig"(die Bauanleitung habe ich aus einem US-Buch von 1975) , .......beide zuletzt genannten Köder haben eine Oberflächen , -sowie eine Tauch-Aktion !

Alle Rohlinge sind au der Drechselbank gefertigt .

Ein Video dazu gibt's hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkmnp8Lj_sQ

Der "Tallywhacker" sollte eigentlich aufschwimmen , ist aber etwas zu schwer geraten und sinkt gaaanz langsam ab , .....was aber nicht weiter schlimm ist , wenn man gleich nach dem Auftreffen damit beginnt , ihn einzuholen , ..........gleichmäßiges Einholen bei eventuell wechselnden Geschwindigkeiten ist sowieso die EINZIGE Methode , solche Köder zu führen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter die sehen wie immer gut aus! #6

Im Keller liegen schon ewig ein paar Rohlinge, (Swimbaits, ein Whirlygig und 2-3 Propbaits) und warten auf fertigstellung. #c

Zur Zeit hab einfach keine Lust was zu basteln, gehe lieber angeln.

Denke im Winter bei Sauwetter oder in der Schonzeit wird sich das schlagartig ändern.


----------



## diemai (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , .........in der Beziehung habe ich ja den Vorteil(je nach Sichtweise#q) andauernd nur Spätschicht zu arbeiten , .......davor kann ich eh' nix Größeres anfangen , .....also bleibt nur PC und Bastelkeller !

Bin vor Jahren einmal vor der Schicht zum Angeln gewesen , .......gerade als es angefangen hat , gut zu beißen , mußte ich zusammenpacken und zu Arbeit , ........'was Deprimierenderes gibt es wohl nicht#q , ....also lasse ich es jetzt lieber bleiben .

Habe auch noch etliche Rohlinge 'rumliegen , .......wenn ich doch mehr Zeit hätte......#q!

Diese z. B. hier habe ich letzte Woche auf'fer Arbeit  während der Pausen geschnitzt , .......die Schnitz-Klinge habe ich mir dort aus einer alten Feile zurecht geschliffen , .....wie man sieht , geht die auch wie durch Butter durch Fingerkuppen :c!

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das mit den Fingerkuppen kenne ich auch ganz gut. |supergri

War da vor Jahren mal einige Zeit Krank geschrieben als ich beim schnitzen mit dem Messer ausgerutscht bin. Hatte ne ordentliche Entzündung gegeben. 

Selbst gebaute Schnitzmesser hab ich keine, nur gekaufte.
Die waren schon länger nicht mehr in gebrauch, müssten mal wieder geschliffen und entrostet werden.  






Deine geschnitzte Rohlinge, sind die für den Schnitzwettbewerb?


----------



## diemai (9. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.....Nö , die waren nur zum "Üben" und Zeitvertreib ,.......für den Wettbewerb hat man vorgefertigte Rohlinge verschickt(siehe Foto), die sind von einem halb-professionelen australischen Köderbauer , ......20 Sets davon sind 'rausgegangen , diese Tage geht das Schnitzen los !

Deine Klingen könnten wirklich 'mal etwas Aufarbeitung vertragen !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## basshunt.er (13. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das Diemais Meinung nach beste Buch hab ich auch und ich muss sagen das schon brauchbar ist. Das Einzige was mich stört ist die Versiegelung mit Klarlack ausser Sprühdose. Sehr gute Anmal Tipps.

Gruß

basshunt.er


----------



## weberei (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

bin wieder zurück, bin super erholt. Der Urlaub war echt 1A 

Aber hier war ja echt wenig los in der Zeit (das soll jetzt kein Vorwurf sein |bigeyes), kann ich aber verstehen, lieber jetzt angeln gehen und dann im Herbst/Winter oder so bei Mistwetter zuhause basteln...

Aber schöne Köder hast du da gebaut, diemai! Mehr davon


----------



## Fliegenfisch (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Servus

Ich biete hier im Forum einige Rohlinge zum verkauf an.
Schaut sie euch einfach mal an.

Peter


----------



## Bondex (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Dinger habt Ihr da mal wieder zusammengekleistert ;-)


----------



## smartmouth (14. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai  
moin moin , durch Deine vorletzte Post mit link zu dem vid neugierig geworden hab ich mir auch den Rest Deiner utube vids angesehen. Erstmal wollt ich sagen *großes tennis* !!! #6
Super Sache sowas, hat mich sofort ins Bastelfieber versetzt  . Im besonderen der DinnerBell :vik: geiles Teil. 
Hab anschließend hier im Forum die Suchfunktion bemüht und nach DinnerBell gesucht, aber Zero Hits. 
Mein Problem ist das die Schrift teilweise undeutlich zulesen ist wenn mans Bild anhält und Deine Info geht leider verloren dadurch. 
Daher mein Frage: bei Seitenansicht soll eine leichte S-Form zuerkennen sein. Diese ergibt sich aus dem Falten des Bleches für den *löffelförmigen* Bereich so wie daraus, daß der Kopf etwas nach oben gebogen wird. Diese Biegung sollte nun, wenn man den Kopf flach aufdrückt, das Heck etwa 7 mm ??? anheben. <<< das die eigentliche Frage  hab ich das richtig gelesen ???? 
Und was hat es mit der hohlen und vollen Messingperle auf sich, um verschieden Frequenzbereiche abzudecken?? 
Hast Du schon mal nur hohle oder nur volle Perlen benutzt?? 
Ist sonst noch etwas besonders das Dir zu diesem Köder einfällt? Stell grad fest is doch mehr als nur eine Frage geworden , hehe , hoffe es ist alles verständlich. 
Falls Du Lust und Zeit hast würd ich mich sehr über ein Deine antworten freuen.

MfG der nilson


----------



## diemai (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei , @ Bondex 

...vielen Dank , Leute :m, ......hatte heute wieder n' paar Köder getestet , ........leider waren zwei dabei , die nicht richtig bis überhaubt nicht wollten , .........schade :c!

@ smartmouth

Ebenfalls vielen Dank für die Blumen , .........leider bin ich nicht so der Meister im Videomachen und überhaupt was Computer angeht , .........|bigeyes|kopfkrat:q!

Für mehr Info in puncto Blinkerbau kannst du dich auf http://www.KoederDesign.de registrieren , dort im FORUM unter "Metall" existiert ein Thread namens "Blinkerherstellung in der heimischen Werkstatt" (oder so) von "lucky13" (mein Screenname dort) , dort sind die gleichen Bilder wie im Video noch ausführlicher beschrieben .

Hier im AB unter "Basteln und Selbermachen" ist auch ein Thread über Blinkerbau ,...... bei weiteren Fragen können wir ja dort weiter diskutieren , ....hier im Thread geht's ja um Wobbler:m .

Freut mich , das dich das interessiert , ....die meisten Leute bauen keine Blinker , da das Blech im Vergleich zu Holz(bei Wobblern) schwerer und aufwendiger zu bearbeiten ist ,........ich fische Blinker aber öfter wie alle anderen KuKö's , ..........gerade heute hatte ich wieder eine Hecht-Attacke auf einen "DinnerBell direkt an der Uferkante(leider nur halbherzig , konnte den Haken nicht setzen, er war so ca 65 cm|gr . 

Bei den Perlen des "DinnerBells" habe ich noch keine anderen Konstellationen ausprobiert , ....ich denke , das nur hohle Perlen auch zu leicht wären , .......somit die Geräusch, -und Wurfeigenschaften verloren gingen ?

                         Sorry für OT , .........Gruß , Dieter|wavey:


----------



## ->x.Andi* (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
bin neu hier 
hab jetzt auch schon zu basteln begonnen mein erster war schon vor 2 monaten fertig der war doch noch sehr primitiv (mit nagellack meiner schwester bemalt und so ) naja jetzt bin ich gerade dabei einen jerk zu bauen nur ist jetzt die frage mit was lakier ich den? spraydose find ich nicht so wahnsinnig toll weil man da keine farben mischen kann und so die farbwahl begrenzt ist und ich nicht 1000 dosen zuhause haben will. hab ja schon bei euch einige sehr schöne wobbler gesehn einige davon mit airbrush dazu fehlt mir aber ein airbrush set xD gibts da noch alternativen? acrylfarbe? meint ihr ob das geht? und wie macht ihr das mit den folien? kann sein das da schon i.wo in den 200 seiten die antwort steht aber die wollte ich dann doch nicht ganz lesen |kopfkrat
airbrush würd mich schon interresieren nur ist es wieder eine frage des preises so als schüler hat man nicht so viel geld 
wie viel kostet da so ein set. muss jetzt nicht so hochwertig sein weil ich es nicht ständig benutze sondern nur für die köder eigentlich
danke


----------



## smartmouth (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai : Ay Caramba das ging ja fix  sehr geil. 
Im koederdesign.de gibts dich also auch, feine sache, na dann weiß ich ja jetzt wo ich die Bilder nochmal genauer anschauen kann. Und bei weiteren Fragen zu Blinkern un Co. den andren trööööt, genial. 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und Hilfsbereitschaft.

@all : sorry wegen |offtopic diemai hat absolut recht, hier gehts nur um Blech wenn wir von Tauchschaufeln, Propellern u.ä. reden 


@->x.ANDI* willkommen im AB 

MfG der nilson


----------



## Hannes94 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallöchen ,
ich muss mich auch mal wieder melden nach meiner  kleinen Pause ,echt schöne Wobbler, Jerks und co sind hier wieder  entstanden#6. 
 Besonders  die Propellerköder von diemai  gefallen mir sehr :m.

Leider komme ich trotz Ferien  nicht  mehr wirklich zum  Basteln und Angeln  ... und das alles nur  wegen dem ollen arbeiten ,Führerschein und den Mädels |uhoh:

Morgen werde ich aber ein paar Pilker gießen


----------



## Hannes94 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Huppala, dann darf ich die Pilker ja auch nicht Posten :q:q:q


----------



## Cola (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ich hab' mal eine Frage. Der Eine oder Andere kennt wahrscheinlich Illex-Wobbler. Wenn man manche von denen in verschiedenen Winkeln betrachtet, dann ergeben sich solche Regenbogenfarben, fast wie bei einem Hologramm. Weiss vielleicht einer, wie das gemacht wird? Ich hab' schon Hologrammfolien gefunden, die man auf dem Wobbler wahrscheinlich wie Alufolie drauf kleben könnte, aber alle diese Folien haben immer irgendein Muster, was dann nicht wirklich gut aussehen würde. Außerdem habe ich das hier gefunden: Regenbogenfolie
Aber ob die nach dem Epoxidharz dann noch das macht, was sie soll?

Gruß, Uli


----------



## don rhabano (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dass was Illex und co verwenden ist eine spezielle Beschichtung ,die auch für Verpackungen etc. verwendet wird.
Ist als Privatköderbastler nicht machbar.
Mit Folien musst du halt experimentieren.

lg


----------



## Denni_Lo (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nennt sich im Volksmund Flip Flop Effektlack (mehrere Lackschichten unterschiedlicher Farben übereinander), gibt es auch als Folie:

http://www.voelkner.de/products/114009/Flip-Flop-Folie-Mag.-Gold-240x280mm.html?WT.mc_id=googlebase&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=A21264

http://www.voelkner.de/products/114012/Flip-Flop-Folie-Gold-Silver-240x280mm.html

http://www.voelkner.de/products/114011/Flip-Flop-Folie-Silver-Green-240x280mm.html

http://www.voelkner.de/products/114013/Flip-Flop-Folie-Purple-Red-240x280mm.html

http://www.voelkner.de/products/114010/Flip-Flop-Folie-Green-Purple-240x280mm.html

Gibt aber noch ettliche andere Shops die das verkaufen, dient rein als Beispiel


----------



## don rhabano (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kenne Flip Flop Lacke, das ist aber nicht der Effekt ,den ich gemeint habe.
Wenn man JDM Köder leicht hin und her bewegt gibt es oft so einen Fleckenartigen Schimmereffekt ,den kann man selbst nicht "herstellen" .

lg


----------



## Cola (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genau, diesen Schimmereffekt habe ich gemeint. Schade dass man den nicht selbst hinbekommen kann. 
Von dem Flip-Flop-Effekt hab ich auch noch nie was gehört. Aber ich glaube, damit werde ich mal ein bisschen rumprobieren.


----------



## smartmouth (16. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ cola 
Ich glaube nicht das die Regenbogenfolie den Effekt bringen wird den du Dir erhoffst , eher wenig bis keinen Effekt denk ich sogar. Das das selbe Zeuch in den irgedwelche Obst und andre Fresskörbe eingewickelt werden. Wenn es glatt ist ist es quasie Farblos. Nur durch Struktur ergeben sich die Farbspielerein. 
Im Anzeigentext steht auch nicht umsonst: *Die irisierende Folie ist glatt gerollt. Durch Drappieren (Zerknüllen) können besondere Farbeffekte erzielt werden.*

MfG der Nilson


----------



## weberei (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

mal ne Frage zu Nepomuk's PVC Material (evtl werde ich es mir jetzt holen, mal antesten):

Ist das Material gut zu sägen, auch mit der Laubsäge? Habe nämlich nur diese, oder eine Stichsäge (die ist für kleine Köder aber zu grob). Mit der Laubsäge ist es immer sehr anstrengend die Köder aus meinem Fichtenholz auszusägen, dabei ist das Ergebnis auch immer nicht so toll, ich muss noch viel mit der Feile usw ausbessern... Geht das bei dem Material einfach zu sägen, hat jemand Erfahrung damit?
Und dann noch: wieviel Köder (grobe Schätzung reicht schon, größen sind ja bei den Ködern immer verschieden) kann man mit dem Material basteln?

danke schonmal!

weberei  #h

PS:  und noch: was denkt ihr, wie groß dürfen die Köder sein, um nicht übermäßig viel Blei einbauen zu müssen? Wie sähe das mit einem etwa 11cm langen, relativ schlanken Wobbler aus?


----------



## west1 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Weber

Ich säge das Zeugs mit einer Dekupiersäge. 
Das PVC geht auf jedenfall leichter zu sägen als Fichte oder Abachi.

Wie viel Nepo in so ein 10€ Päckchen rein packt kann ich dir nicht genau sagen aber ich denk mal einen guten Jahresbedarf an Wobblern bringst du raus.

Zum Blei, die drei sind 13cm lang und schwimmen gerade noch so. Das Blei hatte in der Bauchnut gut platz. 

Schreib im einfach mal eine PN oder Email.

Swen #h pack dem Jungen mal ein ordentliches Paket von dem Zeugs! :q


----------



## diemai (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hi Weber
> 
> Ich säge das Zeugs mit einer Dekupiersäge.
> Das PVC geht auf jedenfall leichter zu sägen als Fichte oder Abachi.
> ...


 


Das PVC kostet jetzt 15 Tacken !

@ Weberei

Das Zeug bearbeitet sich leicht wie Balsa , ist aber VIIEEL härter , wegen gelegentlicher Lufteinschlüsse solltest du aber 'ne geeignete Spachtelmasse parat haben(zur Not geht aber auch PVC-Staub mit Kleber vermischt) .

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch-Hunter (18. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
ich will bald auch meine eigenen wobbler bauen.
bestimmt wurden meine fragen hier schon oft gestellt.

1.welches holz ist am besten fürs bauen?
2.wie beeinflusst man die wobbel-bewegung?
3.wie sieht es mit der beschwerung (gewicht) aus?

Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guter Entschluss!



Raubfisch-Hunter schrieb:


> hi,
> ich will bald auch meine eigenen wobbler bauen.
> bestimmt wurden meine fragen hier schon oft gestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Das muss als Antwort erstmal genügen, man könnte da ein Buch mit schreiben. Apropos: Lies mal "Hans Nordin: Wobbler: Topmodelle im Eigenbau". Da ist alles sehr gut beschrieben, wenn auch manche Techniken (Lackierung, Ösenfertigung) besser gemacht werden können. Dennoch eine interessante Lektüre mit Schablonen, die einem am Anfang das Leben auch erleichtern.


----------



## diemai (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Raubfisch-Hunter schrieb:


> hi,
> ich will bald auch meine eigenen wobbler bauen.
> bestimmt wurden meine fragen hier schon oft gestellt.


 
Es wurde darüber auch schon hier und auch an anderer Stelle etliche Male geschrieben , ........man muß aber leider etwas suchen #c!

http://www.KoederDesign.de

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de

http://www.tackleunderground.com

http://www.tacklemaking.com

http://www.lurebuilding.nl

http://www.crankbaitcentral.com (crankbait ABC's)

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west & diemai:

danke euch für die Antworten! Habe mit Nepomuk bereits Kontakt aufgenommen, er scheint aber derzeit im Urlaub zu sein, letzter Login war am 30.7.
Aber was ihr ja schreinbt klingt äußerst positiv, werde es somit wohl holen


----------



## Bondex (21. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@->x.ANDI* auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen im AB 


Ich glaube bisher ist niemand auf Deine Frage eingegangen? Nun dann will ich versuchen Dir weiter zu helfen.
Ich kann Dir kein günstiges Airbrushset empfehlen. Alles was günstig ist ist gleichzeitig auch Müll oder muß teuer mit Druckluft aus der Flasche betrieben werden. Unter 100 Euro bekommst Du da bestimmt nichts gescheites selbst wenn Du einen Baumarktkompressor verwenden willst. Der wäre aber wirklich etwas zu laut für den Gebrauch in einer Wohnung oder so 
Für den Beginn würde ich daher einfach Künstleracrylfarben verwenden. Die sind günstig und leich zu verarbeiten, trocknen schnell und wasserfest auf und sind auch noch bezahlbar, lassen sich mit Wasser gut verdünnen und das Reinigen der Pinsel ist auch easy. Pinsel sind auch bezahlbar und vielleicht hast Du ja schon welche. Nach dem Bemalen einfach noch mit Klarlack versiegeln und fertig ist die Kiste


----------



## nepomuk (23. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallöle,
ich bin wie ein Antivirenprogramm, laufe im Hintergrund^^
PU-Schaumplatten habe ich nach wie vor....
Der Preis 15,-€, das Gewicht schwankt zwischen 2-4 kg.

Bei Interesse pn mit Name u. Adresse an mich...
ich sende dann das Mat., danach ihr das geld per Post.


Gruß Swen


----------



## weberei (23. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, habe mich bei dir gemeldet!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen Leute!

Ich hab mal was getestet. 
Es heißt ja immer, dass man bei Balsa eine Stahlachse braucht, die den Zug aufnimmt. Ich arbeite aber sehr ungern mit Stahlachsen, sondern verwende lieber gedrehte Ösen. Also habe ich das bei einem Balsarohling versucht...

Die Ösen habe ich aus einem 1mm Draht gereht, vorgebohrt habe ich mit einem 3mm Bohrer. Die Löcher wurden komplett mit Epoxid aufgefüllt (Vorteil gegenüber 2mm Löchern: Man muss das Bohrloch nicht mit einer Nadel oder ähnlichem "stopfen", sondern einfach nur mit Kleber auffüllen) und die Öse hernach eingedreht. Und siehe da: Die Ösen halten bombenfest. Ich denke, das liegt an den größeren Bohrungen. Die Ösen sitzen ja nicht IM Holz (im Sinne einer Spaxschraube), sondern im Epoxid. Da kann sich auch bei Querbelastung nichts aufnudeln. 

Den ersten Praxistest hat der Wobbler mit 2 Hechten (nicht besonders großen um die 60cm) auch schon überstanden. Und auch da: Alles fest, kein Problem.


----------



## diemai (26. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

.........was ist , wenn 'mal einer beißt , der doppelt so lang ist#c#q ?

Habe 'mal 'n Film mit einem großen  Nilbarsch gesehen , der einen "SuperShadRap"(auch aus Balsa) mit seiner unbändigen Kraft total geschreddert hat und ohne durchgängige Achse totsicher verloren gegangen wäre , ...........bei Großhechten hätte ich auch Angst........!

Allerdings nicht , das die Verklebung der gedrehten Ösen nicht hält(wenn sorgfältig ausgeführt) , sondern das das weiche Balsa nachgibt , .........bei Ködern aus härteren Hölzern hätte ich mehr Vertrauen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> .........was ist , wenn 'mal einer beißt , der doppelt so lang ist#c#q ?
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Demai!

Der Shad Rap (ein genialer Wobbler, wie ich finde) ist aber auch recht mies verarbeitet. Zumindest ist er nicht mit Epoxid überzogen und der Lack blättert auch recht schnell ab. Ich habe mal einen von einem Boardie repariert und da kam an diversen Stellen das pure Balsa zum Vorschein. Ich denke, unsere Eigenbauten sind da doch wesentlich widerstandsfähiger.
Und ansonsten hoffe ich, dass mir kein Nilbarsch an die Angel geht! |supergri


----------



## diemai (27. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Da kann ich dir nur voll zustimmen , das unsere Eigenbauten sicherlich qualitativ hochwertiger und stabiler sind , auch wenn sie manchmal nicht so professionell gemacht aussehen , ........aber das stört die Fische ja nicht !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastler,

heute hatte ich nach einem Epoxierdurchgang wieder jede Menge Mischung übrig. Nachdem mein letzter Versuch, durch die Verfrachtung derselben in der Kühlschrank für ein Verlängern der Topfzeit zu sorgen, fehlgeschlagen war, erinnerte ich mich an Demais Vorschlag und beschloss, zu derberen Mitteln zu greifen...

Als Deckel noch Alufolie über den Mischbecher gestülpt und ab damit in den Gefrierschrank. 6 Stunden später holte ich das ganze wieder aus dem Keller und fand eine sehr feste Masse wieder. Also rein in ein kleines Heißwasserbad und was musste ich feststellen???

Es funktioniert! Nach 10 Minuten war die Mischung wieder beinahe so flüssig wie kurz nach dem Anmischen, etwas mehr angezogen, was ich aber eher gut finde, das das 301er von Behnke doch sehr flüssig ist. Jetzt warten wir mal auf das Ergebnis, aber ich denke, das wird passen.

In Zukunft gibts keine Verschwendung mehr und ich werde meine Reste prinzipiell einfrieren. Supi! #6


----------



## diemai (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Schön zu hören , das das anscheinend klappen tut , ....hatte das ja auch nur irgendwo gelesen !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe 'mal 'n Film mit einem großen Nilbarsch gesehen , der einen "SuperShadRap"(auch aus Balsa) mit seiner unbändigen Kraft total geschreddert hat und ohne durchgängige Achse totsicher verloren gegangen wäre , ...........bei Großhechten hätte ich auch Angst........!


 

Ich taste mich langsam an den Nilbarsch heran...





Na ja, so unglaublich riesig war er auch nicht. Genau 80 cm und 8 Pfund. Ich bin gespannt, was da beim Ausnehmen zum Vorschein kommt. Der Hecht hat eine richtig große Ausbeulung am Bauch.
Köder war der besagte Balsawobbler ohne Achse, es handelt sich um ein verkleinertes und flachlaufendes "Stormörten"-Modell, das Hans Nordin in seinem Buch dargestellt hat. Nach einigen Hechten und auch kapitalen Hängern sind die geklebten Ösen immer noch bombenfest.


----------



## diemai (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Sauber ,..... schöner Hecht ,  ......"Petri Heil":m !

Der Wobbler sieht ja so wirklich noch 1A aus , ........hochqualitative Arbeit eben|supergri !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, Petri zu dem Hecht, der wobbler sieht aber auch zum Anbeißen aus 
Der gefällt mir echt super!

Ich habe letzte Woche den PU Schaum vom Nepomuk bekommen, habe mich sofort ans Basteln gesetzt (hatte noch bis gestern Ferien, heute wieder Schule :c). Sind auf die Schnelle zwar "nur" 2 Wobbler geworden, aber egal, mir gefällt die Form sehr gut. Zum Material: es ist super zu sägen, auch mit der Laubsäge. Ich habe die vorgemalte Form grob ausgesägt, mit der Feile dann bis auf die Linien gefeilt. Das ging alles super einfach, die Arbeiten gehen schnell von Statten... Das Ausbleien ohne Schutzlackierung ist ein weiterer großer Vorteil, ebenso, dass man später nur 1 Epoxyschicht benötigt, diese muss ja nur den Lack vor Schäden schützen, der Köder saugt ja kein Wasser.
Im Paket waren echt viele Platten um 20mm Dicke (und auch dickere Stücke, für vulominösere Köder), für den Preis echt viel  Da werde ich lange dran arbeiten. 

FAZIT: Klasse Zeug, viel Material, super in der Verarbeitung!

#h weberei

Hier jetzt aber die Ergebnisse


----------



## diemai (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Liegt's vielleicht an dem neuen Material , das deine Werke für mich immer besser aussehen|supergri:m ?

Wirklich saubere Arbeit#6 !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe jetzt auch mal Nepomuk wegen des Materials angeschrieben. Muss man bei der Verarbeitung auf irgendwas besonders aufpassen?


----------



## west1 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> Liegt's vielleicht an dem neuen Material , das deine Werke für mich immer besser aussehen...



Nicht nur für dich Dieter!

Weber die Wobbler sehen wirklich gut aus! #6#6#6



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal Nepomuk wegen des Materials angeschrieben. Muss man bei der Verarbeitung auf irgendwas besonders aufpassen?



Außer das man die äußere glatte Schicht von dem Material weg schleifen sollte muss man eigentlich auf nichts anderes aufpassen. 
Einfach bearbeiten wie Holz und ausbleien ohne Grundierung. 

Schöner Hecht übrigens!  #6


----------



## don rhabano (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise

Schöner Hecht! Aber fischst du ohne Schnur und Vorfach auf Hecht .
Kann nämlich nichts in der Art entdecken.

lg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> 
> Schöner Hecht! Aber fischst du ohne Schnur und Vorfach auf Hecht .
> Kann nämlich nichts in der Art entdecken.
> ...


 

Das Foto entstand in meinem Garten zuhause. Den Wobbler habe ich einfach noch mal leicht eingehakt, natürlich ohne Schnur. Hatte keine Lust, die nur wegen einem Foto durchknipsen zu müssen bzw. Hecht + Angel durch die Wohnung zu schleifen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, noch ein neuer...
aus Abachi, 9cm lang und zur Abwechlung mal mit einer Frontschaufel versehen. Auch dieser ist nur knappn schwimmend und ist heute mit 2 kleinen Hechten eingeweiht worden .


----------



## weberei (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für euer Lob  Macht mich echt stolz, so sehr gelobt zu werden |bigeyes
Aber klar, dass man immer besser wird, mit der Übung kommt das alles. Macht auch immernoch so viel Spaß wie am Anfang.

@Kohlmeise:

super Wobbler, dann noch mit 2 Hechten eingeweiht |bigeyes Petri, echt klasse! Darf ich fragen, wie du den Wobbler lackiert hast?! Mit Spraydosen? Der Übergang weiß-gelb ist nämlich echt top!

Zum Material wurde dir von west1 eigentlich schon alles gesagt, ich denke auf mehr muss man nicht achten. Naja, vielleicht wäre es ratsam, erstmal langsam zu Feilen, das geht super einfach, mit Pech ist mal schnell zuviel abgefeilt bzw gehobelt. Aber ich denke, das wirst du schon hinbekommen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du den Wobbler lackiert hast?! Mit Spraydosen? Der Übergang weiß-gelb ist nämlich echt top!


 

Na klar darfste fragen...:m
Ich habe den Wobbler mit Spraydosen lackiert. Zuerst weiß, dann gelb. Hat mir aber nicht gefallen, also nochmal weiß...

Ich mach das eigentlich immer so. Einfach immer wieder drüber sprühen, bis es einem gefällt. So dick kann die Lackschicht gar nicht werden, dass das eine Rolle spielen würde. So mancher meiner Wobbler war anfangs blau-weiß und endete als Firetiger...


----------



## weberei (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke!

Sieht echt klasse aus, der Übergang. Aber allzu dick ist die Lackschicht ja auch nicht, man sieht ja sogar noch die Maserung vom Holz durch.
Hehe, bei mir ist auch schon so manches Mal das Design während des Gestaltens über den Haufen geworfen worden und stattdessen etwas "besseres" draus geworden


----------



## nepomuk (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
entschuldigt bitte das ich mich so selten im Forum blicken lasse.
Ein neuer Virus neben der Angelei hat mich infiziert, es ist 
World of Warcraft.
Wer das Spiel kennt, wird wissen das der liebe Gott den Tag mit 24 Std erschuf ohne es mit Blizzard abzusprechen.#d
West erwähnte bereits das die glatte Oberfläche des PU-Materials angerauht werden sollte um für eine bessere Haftung zu sorgen.
Die im  Herstellungsprozess entstandenen Poren schliessen wir 
mit 2K Autospachtel von Foss Chemie,
der je nach Härterzugabemenge in 2 min schleifbar ist.
Er wird bestimmt auch zum Verschluss der Achsschlitze hilfreich sein...

So, einen lieben Gruß und ein herzliches Danke an Weberei für den gelungen Wobbler den ich bekommen habe.
Er wird diesen Herbst in der Werre gewässert, bin mir sicher das er das ohne Kratzer übersteht, da praktisch grätenfrei.


In diesem Zuge bedanke ich mich auch bei allen Anderen für Eure Ehrlichkeit bei den kleinen Deals.

Den neuen "Pu-Kunden",die mir gemailt haben, möchte ich dann auch gleich auf diesem Weg mitteilen: Mogen geht die Post ab...

Gruß,Swen|wavey:


----------



## diemai (1. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk

..............vielen Dank für den Tip mit'm Autospachtel !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastlergemeinde , 

Habe endlich meine beiden Köder fertig , die ich im Zuge eines Wobblerbau-Wettbewerbes auf 

http://www.lureandmore.com

gebaut habe , .......bin schon 'mal auf die Bewertung gespannt ,........denke , das es schon Mittelfeld sein wird|kopfkrat#c !

Die beiden gedrechselten "Rush Tango's" hatte ich noch liegen(im Rohbau) , habe sie nur zum Testen des Glitterbelages für meinen Wettbewerbsköder "Twinkler" benutzt, ........außerdem kann ich mein Epoxy nicht in ultrakleinen Mengen anmischen , nur so für zwei kleine Wobbler(ca. 7cm Körperlänge) , mit den zwei "Tango's" dazu hielt sich die Verschwendung dann in Grenzen !

Habe gestern auch noch auch zwei Clips meiner Wettbewerbs-Köder gedreht :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63oXw3ZyryE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxffQ9T7CBQ

Der Wobbler "Silversides" (man sollte seinen Ködern auch passende Namen geben) benötigt noch etwas Einstellung der Schnuröse , da er sich leicht auf die Seite legt , aber das geht besser , wenn man ihn richtig auswerfen und wieder einkurbeln kann , nicht so gut in der Badewanne ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk:

Ich habe zu danken, für den reibungslosen Ablauf. Schön, dass du dich über den Wobbler freust (zur Info an die anderen: es ist der gelbe mit den schwarzen streifen, den ich letztens hier präsentiert hatte). Viel Glück beim Testen!

@ diemai: 

Na dann viel Glück bei dem Wettbewerb, gut aussehen tuen sie auf jeden Fall! Vermutlich werden aber Airbrusher noch tollere Wobbler vorzeigen, die dann den Sieg unter sich ausmachen. Wenn man damit umgehen kann, ist das ganz einfach unbesiegbar. Trotzdem gefallen mir deine Designs immer wieder super gut, besonders die immer neuen Ideen für die Gestaltung und die makellose Ausführung dieser Ideen. #6 Weiter so!

Mir fällt auf, dass so langsam wieder mehr gebaut wird, das Wetter ist aber mittlerweile auch sch.... Viel zu kalt und zu nass für die Zeit :c Naja, werden halt schonmal die Ködervorräte aufgebessert.


----------



## west1 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter die beiden Wettbewerbswobbler sehen gut aus und laufen auch gut! #6
Der Silversides gefällt mir am besten.

Die besten Plätze werden wohl die Airbrusher belegen.

Den Fischen ists ja egal ob ein KuKö 1000% bemalt daher kommt, hauptsächlich der Lauf und die Köderführung verleiten den Räuber zum Biss.



weberei schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, dass so langsam wieder mehr gebaut wird, das Wetter ist aber mittlerweile auch sch.... Viel zu kalt und zu nass für die Zeit :c Naja, werden halt schonmal die Ködervorräte aufgebessert.



Meine Ködervorräte brauch ich noch nicht auffüllen, hab fast noch nichts hängen lassen in dem Jahr.

Zu kalt ist es mir und den Fischen noch nicht, zu nass schon eher. Der scheiß Regen und der andauerte hohe Wasserstand verhindern ein rankommen an meine besten Plätze. #d


----------



## diemai (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ weberei

Vielen Dank , ihr Beiden , ........ihr habt ja recht mit den Airbrushern , es sind auch einige semi-professionelle Köderbauer dabei , .........macht aber Spaß , da wird auch viel 'rumgefrozzelt auf der Seite , .......dabeisein ist halt alles|supergri!

Hatte mich zuerst dafür auch nicht angemeldet , da Australien ja weit weg ist(20 Köderschnitz-Sätze wurden verschickt) ,...... ein Mitglied hatte mich aber darum gebeten mitzumachen und mein Startgeld bezahlt(Porto , -und Materialkosten) , dafür möchte er von mir einen dreiteiligen Wobbler gebaut haben .

Komme eben gerade aus'm Keller zurück , habe einen Rohbau fertig gemacht , wovon ich den Rohling vor ca. zwei Wochen während meiner Arbeitspausen geschnitzt hatte , .......Vorbild ist ein amerikanischer Muskie-Köder , .......den Link dazu hatte "Bulettenbär" vor einiger Zeit auf KoederDesign gepostet(danke , Björn:m) . 

http://www.nazebaits.com/Naze_Baits/Home.html

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hi00FECnQs

Meine Version ist allerdings nur gut 10cm lang und entspricht auch nicht genau dem Vorbild , welches etwas breiter und somit flacher zu sein scheint , .........hab' halt keine Zeichnung gehabt und nur aus'm Gedächnits geschnitzt , hatte auch kein breiteres Brettchen zur Hand .

Vieleicht wird mein Wobbler daher noch etwas intensiver ausschlagen|kopfkrat ?

Normalerweise montiere ich keine drei Haken bei solch kleinen Ködern , denke mir aber , das die für die Balance nötig sind , ........habe allerdings noch so'ne Art "Stoßstange" aus V2A-Blech montiert , ....finde das immer ärgerlich , das bei solchen Bananenwobblern bei Grundberührung oft immer gleich die Farbe an der Nasenspitze ab ist !

Habe bestimmt noch über ein Dutzend geschnitzte Rohlinge verschiedener Formen liegen , die auf Fertigstellung warten , .........aber die beste Angelsaison kommt ja erst noch , muß wohl alles bis zum Winter warten#c !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Demai
Sehr schöne Wobbler wieder von dir, die Wettbewerbsmodelle sehen ja beinahe schon "normal" für deine Verhältnisse aus (bezogen auf deine Vorliebe für alte und ausgefallene Köder). Mir wäre das nur ein wenig zu viel Glitterzeugs. Ich steh da eher auf gedecktere Farben.

So ein Wettbewerb wäre doch hier auch lustig...
Wie wäre es, wenn ich eine Schablone hier reinstelle, an die man sich grob halten muss? Alles andere könnte dann individuell gestaltet werden. Dann könnte jeder seinen Wobbler in einem neuen Trööt reinstellen und wir könnten eine Umfrage im allgemeinen Boardteil starten, welcher als der schönste beurteilt wird.

Nur so ne Idee, und wir hätten unseren Spaß dabei.


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

klar, dabei sein ist alles. Drücke dir trotzdem die Daumen, verdient hättest du einen guten Platz auf jeden Fall!

Auch der neue Rohling ist wieder bestens gelungen.

@ Kohlmeise:

klar, wäre dabei! Wir sollten damit aber erstmal etwas warten, zur Zeit ist ja das Wetter dann doch für viele noch zu gut, als dass sie basteln würden. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir das so im Winter irgendwann machen, wo alle wieder bereit sind zu basteln. 
ich schätze so 4-6 Leute könnten wir werden, mit dir, mir, diemai, west1, evtl. Bondex, Adlerauge vielleicht. Mal sehen, möglicherweise würden auch Leute mitmachen, die hier eher weniger aktiv sind. 
Jedenfalls ein guter Vorschlag!

Können sich aj schonmal alle melden, die bereit wären, teilzunehmen. So können wir schauen, ob es sich lohnt. Glaube aber, wie oben geschrieben, die Zahl der Teilnehmer dürfte ok werden...

Man sollte dann aber auch darüber nachdenken, wie die Fotos gemacht werden. Ein Wobbler, der besonders in Szene gesetzt wurde, sieht oftmals viiiiel besser aus, als einer, dessen Foto schlecht gemacht wurde. Da könnte man sich dann zB auf einen festgelegten Hintergrund einigen, wie beispielsweise flach auf eine Zeitung gelegt und dann aus 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Positionen fotografiert (von oben, unten und einmal die Flanke).


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf die Kriterien können wir uns sicher einigen. Ich mache jetzt mal im allgemeinen Teil einen Trööt auf, in dem ich das ganze Vorhaben vorstelle. Da können sich ja dann alle bei mir per PN melden, die Lust haben. Ich aktualisiere die Liste dann regelmäßig. Wir könnten ja den ganzen Dezember als Bautermin vorschlagen. Der 31.12. wäre dann Stichtag. Dann könnten alle ihre Bilder per Email an mich schicken und ich mache im allgemeinen Teil den Bewertungsthread auf. 
Dezember wäre ganz gut, da viele dann entweder Ferien oder Urlaub haben. 

Ich denke, ich werde den Ankündigungströöt im allgemeinen Teil "Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb 2010" nennen.
Der Gewinner kriegt..., ja was eigentlich???


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Idee , bin auf jeden fall dabei 
 Der Gewinner könnte ja z.b. die anderen Wobbler bekommen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super, dass ihr die Idee auch gut findet!
Vielleicht kommen so auch noch ein paar neue Leute zum Wobblerbauen. Eine Einschränkung würde ich aber gerne machen: Kein Airbrush!

Wer eines hat, ist nämlich auch ohne besondere Mühe klar im Vorteil. Es gibt aber noch so viele andere Möglichkeiten der Gestaltung, die sich auch der ärmste Jungangler leisten kann. 

Ich hab da gerade ne Idee. Mal sehen...


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Airbrush ..? wie schade  
Ich bin auch grade aus´m Bastelkeller  gekommen, wenn ihr wollt stell ich heute abend noch ´n Bild davon rein


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Kein Airbrush ..? wie schade


 

Ist halt so ne Sache. Wenn die Gesamtheit der Boardis abstimmt, dann wird halt definitiv der gebrushte Köder gewinnen und auf die anderen wichtigen Sachen des Bauens wird dann gar kein Wert mehr gelegt. Deswegen vielleicht nicht Brushen...
Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu sagen.


----------



## diemai (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Vielleicht das Ganze in verschiedene Klassen(gebrusht/sonstige Finishes) einteilen ?

Siegerermittlung dann natürlich auch klassenweise ?

Eine spezifische Aufgabenstellung muß natürlich auch umrissen werden(allerdings je mehr Freiheiten diese einem läßt , desto besser) .

Als Gewinn würde ich gesponsorte Eigenbauköder vorschlagen(oder auch gut erhaltene Gekaufte ?) ,..... oder auch halt die für den Wettbewerb gebauten Köder, ......muß man 'mal sehen .

Das setzt natürlich auch die Gewissenhaftigkeit und Loyalität aller Teilnehmer voraus , diese dem späteren Gewinner auch auf des Spenders eigene Kosten zuzuschicken !

Bei vorab gesponsorten Ködern müssen diese ja auch an einen Organisator geschickt werden , der diese dann nachher an die Gewinner verschickt ,.... eventuell sollte bei den Spenden auch noch ein kleiner Obulus enthalten sein für's Porto .

Bei dem Wettbewerb auf der australischen Seite hatte man sich vorher keine großen Gedanken um Bedingungen gemacht ,.......alles so nach und nach während des Wettbewerbes , ......aber die Jungs sehen das alles nicht so eng , ....alles mehr aus Spaß und mit viel Humor .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich würde auch mit machen. Der Dezember als Bastelmonat wäre gut.
Zum Airbrush, bin auch dafür dass kein Luftpinsel verwendet wird, so haben alle die gleiche Chance.

Wie groß sollte der Wobbler denn werden? So ein Mittelmaß von 12 - 14cm wäre nicht schlecht. |kopfkrat

Dieter, Danke für den Link :m werde mir bei Gelegenheit mal so nen Wobbler bauen.


----------



## don rhabano (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Zum Airbrush, bin auch dafür dass kein Luftpinsel verwendet wird, so haben alle die gleiche Chance.


 
Hat doch jeder die Möglichkeit sich Airbrush zuzulegen. 

lg


----------



## west1 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Hat doch jeder die Möglichkeit sich Airbrush zuzulegen.
> 
> lg



Der eine will nicht, der andere kann sich eventuell keins leisten.#c

Ich hab eines und bemale doch gut die Hälfte meiner Köder mit den Pinsel.


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

also ich würde sagen, kein Airbrush, da habt ihr recht, die Köder würden zu 100% gewinnen.

Dann halt Pinsel / Spraydose. Kein Fotofinish aber foiling...

Preis wären die Köder aller Teilnehmer, wenn die Köder nicht zu groß (dick) sind, kann man sie bis 20mm Dicke in einem Großbrief für 1,45€ mit der Post versenden. Bis 50mm als Maxibrief zum Preis von 2,20€. Das sollte wohl für jeden drin sein.

Ködergröße?! so 10-12cm?

Würde aber nur eine Klasse machen, sonst sind in jeder Klasse (wie es diemai vorgeschlagen hatte: gebrusht, Pinsel, Spraydose) nur recht wenige Teilnehmer. Mit nur einer Klasse hingegen mehr.


Hm, mit dem Einsendetermin vom 31.12. bin ich nicht so zufrieden, lieber etwas davor, 28.12. oder so. Ich zB werde mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vom 29.12. bis Anfang Januar im Urlaub sein, ich denke, damit bin ich nicht alleine... Oder halt Sonntag, 9.1.11?! Da müssten die Ferien zu Ende sein, jeder aus dem Urlaub zurück usw. Von mir aus auch Ende November?
Aber da könnte man sich später noch genauer drüber unterhalten, erstmal die Teilnehmer ermitteln und andere Regeln festlegen, oder?

Soviel erstmal von mir

weberei


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich denke, verschiedene Klassen ala "gebrusht" - "nicht gebrusht" sollten wir nicht aufmachen, macht das ganze nur unnötig kompliziert. Nicht das noch ne Streiterein unter uns aufkommt wegen dem Brushen. Aber ich denke halt, dass die absolute Minderheit ein Airbrush zuhause hat. Und egal, wie geile Wobbler die dann bauen, sie hätten einfach keine Chance. 
Außerdem hoffe ich, dass auch andere Boardis anfangen, spaßeshalber zu bauen. So könnten wir alten Haudegen ihnen doch zeigen, was man für geniale Finishs auch mit Pinsel oder Sprüdose oder etwas ganz anderem erreichen sind. Ich finds halt auch einfach fairer...

Wegen den Preisen: Kann sein, dass sich das was ergibt. Mehr kann ich aber noch nicht sagen. Das Posting für den allgemeinen Teil ist auch schon geschrieben, nur gerade unsichtbar...
Erkläre ich alles noch, wenn ich mehr weiß. Mehr sag ich ned....


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ködergröße würde ich auch jedem überlassen. Hauptsache, der Bastler hält sich an die Seitenschablone. Ob der Wobb dann 3 oder 35 cm lang wird sollte jedem überlassen werden. Dann ist auch der Überraschungsfaktor größer.


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

mir kommt gerade die Idee, dass vielleicht ein Boardpartner einen Preis übernehmen kann?
Wie bei den Gewinnspielen, wo jeden Monat eine Geschichte von uns als Sieger ausgewählt wird, und man einen Tischräucherofen gewinnen kann. Oder der "Aktuelle Raubfischfänge"-Thread mit Quantum?!

Wäre klasse, vielleicht können die Mods oder wer auch immer da was machen? Da würde die Teilnahme sicher extrem steigen, wer würde solche Preise schon nicht gerne gewinnen?

PS: Kohlmeises Post klingt ja bereits danach, als würde sowas im Gespräch sein    Das wäre natürlich echt der Hammer!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> PS: Kohlmeises Post klingt ja bereits danach, als würde sowas im Gespräch sein  Das wäre natürlich echt der Hammer!!!


 

Lalalalalala....#h....Schönes Wetter heute,.....gell....???!!!!!
|bla:|bla:|bla:
Nimmer da drüber reden, schau mer halt mal, lalalala......|rolleyes


----------



## diemai (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Im Bezug auf die Absicht , neue Freunde für den Eigenbau zu gewinnen , sollte man Airbrush-Lackierung natürlich ausschließen , da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht , .........andererseits würden sich dadurch eingefleischte Brusher eventuell auch selbst vom Wettbewerb ausschließen , ..........man muß halt wirklich wissen , was man will , ..........wobei ich natürlich auch dazu tendiere , Neueinsteigern unserer schönes Hobby , neben dem Angeln an sich , näherzubringen !

Foiling würde ich aber wohl dennoch zulassen , jedenfalls mit Metall-Folien , da die Übergänge dabei ja auch noch übergepinselt werden müssen , .............oder strikt nur Pinsel und jede Art Farben , die sich damit verabeiten lassen , .........aber wie willst du das nachprüfen , ob jemand zum Beispiel die Grundierung und/oder Basisfarbe nicht doch mit der Spraydose...........#c;+|supergri????

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe, Wetter ist echt gut heute |rolleyes Durchschaut |stolz:

Richtig, Foiling ok (Alu tape), Pinsel sehr erwünscht, ich fände Spraydose auch ok, aber echt lieber nur Pinsel...
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir so einige Mitglieder hier zum Basteln bringen könnten!
Deshalb wäre es vielleicht auch wichtig eine nicht allzu fordernde Form für den wobbler festzulegen, besonders Einsteiger (vor Allem ohne die Werkzeuge, die wir im Laufe der Zeit schon angesammelt haben) haben sonst Probleme, die Form ordentlich auszusägen... Ich zB habe keine Dekupiersäge und hätte mit zu schweren Formen so meine Probleme.

Ich hätte als Form den Vorschlag (siehe Anhang)
(Quelle ist Pelznase, seine Homepage ist leider nichtmehr in Betrieb, daher kann ich nu seinen Namen als Quelle geben, hoffe das reicht |kopfkrat)


Man, das war echt ne super Idee von dir, Kohlmeise! Ist zwar viel Planung mit verbunden, aber das läuft schon.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Hehe, Wetter ist echt gut heute |rolleyes Durchschaut |stolz:
> 
> Richtig, Foiling ok (Alu tape), Pinsel sehr erwünscht, ich fände Spraydose auch ok, aber echt lieber nur Pinsel...
> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wir so einige Mitglieder hier zum Basteln bringen könnten!
> ...


 

Ich würde sagen, alles außer Airbrush ist erlaubt. Wegen mir auch Fotofinishing. Das muss man auch erst mal gut hinkriegen.
Die Schablone von Pelznase hab ich schon 20 mal gebaut, bin also im Vorteil...
Ich denke mir schon ne Schablone aus. WIE man dann das macht, ob mit Balsa oder Abachi und der Raspel oder mit der Säge..., völlig wurscht, Hauptsache das Ding wird zum Stichtag fertig!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .........andererseits würden sich dadurch eingefleischte Brusher eventuell auch selbst vom Wettbewerb ausschließen


 

Dann können doch auch die Brusher zeigen, was sie mit dem Pinsel so draufhaben. Grundlagenforschung sozusagen...!


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooooooo..... erster:m:m  Schwimmend , aus Apfelholz, 16gr, schwimmend  und er taucht geschätzte 2,5m tief. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität .... 


Okay denn halt ohne Pustepinsel:c aber ihr habt schon Recht damit...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ab und an schau ich ja in den Thread und schau mir immer die neuen Basteleien an, aber jetzt kommt wieder frischer Wind ins Thema! - Find ich gut!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Sooooooo..... erster:m:m Schwimmend , aus Apfelholz, 16gr, schwimmend und er taucht geschätzte 2,5m tief. Sorry für die schlechte Qualität ....


 

Sehr schöner Wobbler! Morgen kommt von mir auch ein neuer. 

Ok, dann machen wir das so mit dem Wettbewerb. Ich werde dann in "Angeln Allgemein" das ganze posten. Boardies, die mitmachen wollen, können sich in dem Threat melden, ich akualisiere dann immer die Liste.

Wie gesagt, geschrieben ist das schon, aber wir müssen mit dem Posten noch 2 Wochen oder so warten, kann sein, dass sich da noch die ein oder andere Überraschung ergibt. Läuft uns ja nicht weg, das ganze. Und wir können ja auch bis zum 31.01.11 bauen, ist ja egal.


----------



## diemai (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hannes94

...........von schlechter Qualität kann ich nix sehen , ....was mein'ste denn damit ???

@ Kohlmeise

Gehe davon aus , das du den Link dazu oder eine Erinnerung hier postest , ....bin ja so vergesslich|supergri|supergri !

@ west1

Bedanke dich bei Bulettenbär , der hat mich auf den Link gebracht:m !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Kohlmeise 
 Ich bin schon ganz gespannt  drauf


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Wobbler, Hannes. Von schlechter Qualität ist echt nix zu sehen 

Danke Kohlmeise, dass du das ganze in die Hand nimmst!
31.1.11 jedoch finde ich etwas spät, ich will das jetzt haben, so schnell wie möglich  :k Wäre für Ende November, Mitte Dezember. Aber wenn die Mehrheit für einen späteren Termin ist, füge ich mich dem selbstverständlich! Vor Allem, wenn das ganze gesponsort wird, dafür kann man gerne auch etwas länger warten!


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weber wieso baust du dann nicht schon vorher ein paar Wobbler  , sozusagen als WarmUp 

Mit der schlechten Qualität meine ich das  sich der Blitz so doll auf dem Wobbler spiegelt


----------



## weberei (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

klar, ich baue, wenn es mir möglich ist, ich bin schon richtig heiß auf den Wettbewerb 
Zur Zeit aber straffes Programm: Bin jetzt in der 12. Klasse, da ist der Stundenplan ordentlich gefüllt (habe 35 Stunden die Woche :r), dazu die ganzen Hausaufgaben, nebenbei 3x die Woche Training, am Wochenende gibts kleinere Turniere oder Testspiele. Da bleibt zur Zeit wenig Zeit zum Bauen. Zum Glück startet nächste Woche die Saison, so reduziert sich das Training auf 2x wöchentlich und am Wochenende ist auch mehr Zeit.

Da werde ich mich dann mal an Poppern und/oder Stickbaits probieren und schonmal etwas für den Wettbewerb trainieren :m Paar neue Designs testen, mich mal an eingeschnitzten Kiemen versuchen...
Straffer Plan 

Gute Nacht |wavey:


----------



## Fliegenfischer95 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich wollte morgen uch mal los in den baumarkt.mir die sach fürs wobbler bauen zusammensuchen jetzt meine frage was brauch ich alles? wäre nett für ein paar tipps


----------



## Hannes94 (3. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das kenn ich nur zu gut Weber  , ist schon echt nervig  aber was willsté  machen ? Denk drann bei den Sick`s  das Blei  nach hinten zu stopfen 

Hallo Fliegenfischer 
also zum  Basteln brauchst Du für den anfang nicht viel ´n Cuttermesser, Schleifpapier, ne´Raspel, Farben, Epoxy, Draht   und das wichtigste....  Holz ( Abachi ist  super) und das war´s  auch schon   viel spaß bei´m  Basteln .


----------



## don rhabano (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eigentlich hab ich alles gelesen ,aber mir ist noch nicht klar, WOHIN die Köder dann verschickt werden und WER und WIE dann der Sieger ermittelt wird.
Ohne Ärprasch find ich doof ,da hat man nen Luftpinsel und soll ihn nicht einsetzen dürfen ,aber auch ohne Luft im Pinsel kommen bei mir doch recht ansehnliche Köder raus.

lg


----------



## diemai (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Fliegenfischer95 schrieb:


> ich wollte morgen uch mal los in den baumarkt.mir die sach fürs wobbler bauen zusammensuchen jetzt meine frage was brauch ich alles? wäre nett für ein paar tipps


 
Schau 'mal auf http://www.deranglerundmehr.de unter "Wobbler bauen" oder auch auf 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related 

, dort wird der Herstellungsprozeß von Wobblern aus Balsaholz beschrieben . 

Die benötigten Werkzeuge und Materialien sind dort auch zu sehen .

Im Baumarkt wirst du wohl nur die Werkzeuge , Kleber und Sprayfarben(eventuell auch Acrylfarben) finden , Balsa sowie andere Farben und Lacke bekommst du im RC-Modellbau .

Als gute Alternative zu Balsa kannst du hier im Board PVC-Hartschaum bei Mitglied Nepomuk bestellen .

Epoxy solltest du über's Web bestellen , z. B. bei 
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/ , für reine Forellen, oder Barsch-Wobbler tut es aber auch Spannlack aus'm Flugmodellbau , der löst allerdings eventuell einige Farben an , daher steiche ich meine Farbdesigns erstmal mit Acryl-Klarlack aus'm Baumarkt vor .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don:

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die Wobbler nirgendwo hin verschickt, sondern jeder macht 1 oder mehrere Bilder (müssen wir noch abklären) unter den selben Bedingungen - Hintergrund, Liegeposition des Wobblers, usw.
Diese werden dann in den dafür vorgesehenen Thread gestellt (der kommt erst in knapp 2 Wochen, bis alles geklärt ist) und darin wird dann per Umfrage (wie zB bei der Boardferkelwahl) der Sieger bestimmt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> für reine Forellen, oder Barsch-Wobbler tut es aber auch Spannlack aus'm Flugmodellbau , der löst allerdings eventuell einige Farben an , daher steiche ich meine Farbdesigns erstmal mit Acryl-Klarlack aus'm Baumarkt vor .


 

Das mach ich auch bei Epoxidversiegelung. Mit Acrylfarben zum Pinseln hatte ich noch nie ein Problem, mit Sprayfarben aller Art hingegen schon. Ein Wobbler mit rotem Kopf wurde beim Auftragen des Epoxid einmal ganzflächig rosa. Seitdem immer Acrylklarlack drunter.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hoffentlich géhts jetzt, meine Internetverbindung zickt gerade etwas. Das wäre mein neuer:




14 cm, Abachi. Wie tief er geht, wird man dann sehen. Ich denke aber, beim Schleppen sollte er die 8m packen.


----------



## Hannes94 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kohlmeise der´s echt klasse geworden#6

Ich war auch wieder fleißig am basteln :g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zwei muss ich euch noch präsentieren. Sind schon ein paar Wochen alt und ich habe beide zunächst nicht eingestellt, da sie vom bastlerischen her nicht gerade perfekt waren (sind ).

Der linke (6 cm) hat bei der Lackierung einige Blasen geworfen, keine Ahnung, was da nicht gestimmt hat. Aber immerhin brachte er mir dieses Jahr im Kanal schon sehr gute Barsche.

Der rechte ist (11 cm) von meinem "Epoxid im Kühlschrank aufheben Experiment" recht verunstaltet worden. Ich musste das Epox dann eher draufspachteln als pinseln..., dementsprechend wurde er sehr wellig und eigentlich nicht vorzeigbar. Da nun aber noch eine Schicht drüber ist (wegen des kleinen Abplatzers am Auge) und außerdem den 80er Hecht gefangen hat, kommt er nun auch rein. 
Ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass gerade meine mehr oder weniger missglückten Wobbs gut fangen. Ob´s Zufall ist?


----------



## smartmouth (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass gerade meine mehr oder weniger missglückten Wobbs gut fangen. Ob´s Zufall ist?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 143734
> Anhang anzeigen 143735



Moinsen , tjoar das mit auch schon aufgefallen, egal bei welcher Art von KuKös. Das mag sicher daran liegen, dass man gerade mit diesen Ködern, die einem weniger wichtig/wert sind, die besonders Hänger- und Verlustreichen Stellen anwirft? und gerade da hlten sich doch unsre Freunde auf. 
Zumindest ist das meine Theorie dazu 

edita vergesslich : 
Finde die Idee mitm Wobblerwettbewerb auch hervorragend. 
Mal sehen was dabei heraus kommt an tollen Musterstücken  
Allen die mit machen viel Spaß beim Basteln.

MfG der Nilson


----------



## diemai (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise , @ Hannes94 , 

Eure Wobbler sehen ja echt professionell aus#6 , ....von derber Verunstaltung kann ich nix entdecken , ..........den Fischen ist's sowieso egal !

Smartmouth's Theorie hat allerdings auch irgendwie 'was|kopfkrat!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aaaaaaaaaaaaalso, ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch beim Wettbewerb dabei, finde die Idee, echt gut. Aber ich finde, man könnte die Vorgaben jetzt schon klären und dann einfach ab jetzt bis Dezember oder Januar Zeit haben, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dann könnten die, die jetzt schon bauen damit anfangen und die, die erst später in den Keller gehn auch noch rechtzeitig fertig werden. Zusätzlich könnte man experimentieren und dann wirklich seinen besten Wobbler posten.

Mit Airbrush find ich eig auch nicht gut. Wie schon erwähnt, hat nicht jeder so ein Ding im Keller, und es hat eben auch NICHT jeder die Möglichkeit, sich eine zu besorgen!!!!!!!!!!! 
Die, dies nur mit Airbrush können, sollten sich dann mal eben Gedanken darüber machen, wies auch ohne geht. Es wird nie ein bemalter Köder an einen gut gebrushten rankommen, behaupte ich mal so salopp.
Deswegen bräuchten Leute ohne Airbrush auch garnicht erst teilnehmen.
@rhabano: was ist denn schlimm daran, wenn du eben mal einen Wobbler ohne Airbrush machst? Ist doch nichts dabei.

Ansonsten bin ich dann schonmal drauf gespannt, was die Aufgabe wird und was bei den einzelnen Leuten so rauskommt.

Greez Steffen


----------



## weberei (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

wundervolle Wobbler habt ihr gemacht, echt WOW!!!
Klasse, dass die so gut fangen 

Ich habe morgen mal wieder die Möglichkeit zum Testen, es geht ab an den Rhein, hat zur Zeit zwar Hochwasser, aber habe leider nicht die Wahl, mich danach zu richten. Muss gehen, wann immer ich kann, da auf meine Eltern angewiesen  Naja im November bin ich 18, dann kann ich endlich immer alleine losdüsen :l

Hoffentlich gefallen den Zandern, Rapfen oder wem auch immer die Wobbler genauso gut, wie mir (und euch )

weberei  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie gesagt, ich mach die Orga für den Wettbewerb schon. Wir müssen halt noch etwas warten, bis wir den offiziellen Startschuß geben können, mehr kann ich da noch nicht zu sagen. Aber es wird sicherlich nicht monatelang dauern.


----------



## Mukalu (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jemand noch Reste die er mir verkaufen kann? Ich würde mich auch gerne mal dran versuchen.

gruß Philip


----------



## don rhabano (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaalso, ich wäre auf jeden Fall auch beim Wettbewerb dabei, finde die Idee, echt gut. Aber ich finde, man könnte die Vorgaben jetzt schon klären und dann einfach ab jetzt bis Dezember oder Januar Zeit haben, sich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen. Dann könnten die, die jetzt schon bauen damit anfangen und die, die erst später in den Keller gehn auch noch rechtzeitig fertig werden. Zusätzlich könnte man experimentieren und dann wirklich seinen besten Wobbler posten.
> 
> Mit Airbrush find ich eig auch nicht gut. Wie schon erwähnt, hat nicht jeder so ein Ding im Keller, und es hat eben auch NICHT jeder die Möglichkeit, sich eine zu besorgen!!!!!!!!!!!
> Die, dies nur mit Airbrush können, sollten sich dann mal eben Gedanken darüber machen, wies auch ohne geht. Es wird nie ein bemalter Köder an einen gut gebrushten rankommen, behaupte ich mal so salopp.
> ...


 
Mach doch genau da weiter wo wir schonmal gestanden haben #q...
Habe ich geschrieben ,dass ich ohne nicht kann? NÖÖP, also gaaanz ruhig.


Außerdem finde ich generell ist ein Wobbler nicht nur nach dem Aussehen zu beurteilen . Laufeigenschaften spielen eine viel wichtigere Rolle!

lg


----------



## stefano89 (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mach ich doch gerne ;-)
Hast nicht geschrieben, dass de nicht ohne kannst, aber anscheinend nicht ohne willst... 
Es geht hier nicht um die Laufeigenschaften des Wobblers, jedenfalls nicht so wie hier bisher der Ablauf des Wettbewerbs geschildert wurde.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Macht keinen Stress.
Es geht vor allem darum, gemejnsam was zu basteln und Spaß zu haben. Klar könnte man die fertigen Wobbler an einen Experten wie Biedron senden und der könnte dann den besten bestimmen, aber zumindest beim ersten Mal |rolleyes sollten wir uns eine solche Aktion vielleicht sparen. So dürfen dann halt die Boardis abstimmen, und klar wird das vor allem die Optik machen, oder auch nicht...


----------



## diemai (5. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch Reste die er mir verkaufen kann? Ich würde mich auch gerne mal dran versuchen.
> 
> gruß Philip


 
Reste wovon#c ?

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Reste wovon#c ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ich glaube er meint diese PVC-Hartmaterialplatten von nepomuk...#h


----------



## Mukalu (6. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dachte an Balsaholz, Epoxydharz ungefärbt, Wabenstoffe, Haken, Lacke usw. alles was ich für einen einfachen Wobbler bräuchte.

Gruß Mukka


----------



## plötze (7. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich finde es eine klasse idee, und wenn ich die zeit finde, mach ich gern mit


----------



## diemai (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mukalu schrieb:


> Dachte an Balsaholz, Epoxydharz ungefärbt, Wabenstoffe, Haken, Lacke usw. alles was ich für einen einfachen Wobbler bräuchte.
> 
> Gruß Mukka


 
Das mit dem "Reste verkaufen" ist nicht so einfach , besonders nicht bei Farben und Lacken , .........diese werden in ihren Original-Behältnissen aufbewahrt , entweder bis sie aufgebraucht oder auch unbrauchbar geworden sind .

Du mußt am Anfang schon zumindest ein wenig investieren , auch wen du dir nicht sicher bist , bei diesem Hobby in Zukunft auch zu bleiben .

PS : Einige erste Wobbler kannst dur dir auch aus leicht aufzutreibenden Kiefernholz zurechtschnitzen ,....... normaler Klarlack oder Spannlack tut es auch zum Anfang , nur deine Wobbler werden dann schneller von Hechten zerbissen bzw. sie halten nicht so lange und/oder du mußt sie öfter nachlackieren .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (8. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich habe die letzten Tage jede Sekunde, die ich herschenken konnte zum Basteln genutzt. So ist heute ein Stickbait fertig geworden, auch dem neuen 5-Min Epoxy zu verdanken, dass mein Vater mir im Conrad in Düsseldorf besorgt hat (er arbeitet keine 2km von da entfernt )
Das Zeug wurde hier ja gelobt, habe es getestet und finde es auch sehr klasse. Bin immer so ungeduldig, will immer so schnell wie möglich weiter machen und fertig sein - so ist das jetzt super einfach 

Als Übung für unseren Wettbewerb habe ich mich jetzt an eingearbeiteten details versucht, ich finde es ist mir sehr gut gelungen! Das Design ahbe ich mit eingefärbten Epoxy gemacht: ganz einfach Acrylfarbe (gaaaanz wenig!) ins Epoxy mengen. Sieht -wie ich finde- sehr naürlich aus...
Das einzige, was mir nicht gefällt sind die paar Falten in der Alufolie. Sonst bin ich mega stolz! In einem Jahr (habe etwa Anfang September vor einem JAhr mit dem Basteln angefangen) habe ich schon einen riiiiiiiiiiiiesigen Fortschritt gemacht. Vom ungenauen, teils missglückten Anfängerstück zum detaillierten, naturnahen Fortgeschrittenenstück. Sorry für dieses bischen Selbstverliebtheit *haha*

Daten zum Stickbait:

Schablone von Pelznase
10cm lang
13g schwer

weberei  #h


----------



## stefannn87 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht wirklich gut aus. Den in ca 4-5 cm wäre ein wahrer killer momentan hier am RHK


----------



## diemai (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Gute Idee , das mit der Farbe in's Epoxy mischen , ..........ob das auch mit lösungsmittelhaltiger Farbe funktioniert ?

Dein Stickbait ist wirklich schön geworden , .........deine Köder werden echt immer besser mit der Zeit#6#6 !

Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :

Ich glaube , ich habe diesen Video-Link hier noch nicht gepostet , .......die Fotos dazu sind leider verlorengegangen , da mir letztens mein alter PC abgekackt is' und ich mir n' Neuen kaufen mußte !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkaYxSQfVEo

Leider läuft der "Jitterbug" nicht ,...... er sinkt sogar , da ich mich mit dem Auftrieb total verschätzt hatte , der "Darter" dreht sich zu leicht um , da die Schrauböse zu weit oben sitzt , ...ebenso der "Sick Sucker " dreht sich sehr schnell , habe mittlererweile bei Beiden schwerere Haken montiert , hoffentlich wirkt das dem etwas entgegen !

Beim "Spinnerplug" habe ich auch ein kleineres Spinnerblatt angebracht , damitsollte der Körper noch etwas mehr wobbeln !

Na ja , so iss'es manchmal , ....Shit Happens !


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai;3069223 
Dein Stickbait ist wirklich schhön geworden  schrieb:
			
		

> Find ich auch!
> ich habe mich erst einmal an einem Stick versucht. Der wurde nicht so toll. Ist nicht wirklich gelaufen, vielleicht das Blei zuweit vorne (oder hinten???) eingebracht, und wie viel Blei da rein soll, wusste ich auch nicht...


----------



## diemai (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Das Blei kommt auf ca. 1/3 bis 1/4 der Körperlänge (von hinten gesehen) 'rein , bei manchen Modellen auch direkt am Schwanzende .

Am einfachsten sind die zigarrenförmigen "Spook"-Kopien zu bauen , ...........auch hier gilt , je weiter das Blei hinten sitzt , desto schärfer die seitlichen Ausbrüche , .....wandert das Blei weiter nach vorne , werden die Ausbrüche flacher , aber der Stickbait gleitet dann weiter(aber in einem spitzeren Winkel nach vorne) . 

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Demai:
Ok, aber wieviel Blei muss da rein? So, dass der Köder NOCH schwimmt oder soll er mehr Auftrieb haben? Und die Körperform: Ziemlich eckig wie ein Jerk oder mehr oval?


----------



## diemai (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Der Köder sollte so ausgebleit sein , das er schwanzlastig aufschwimmt , der Kopf sollte über Wasser und der Schwanz unter Wasser liegen , der Köder sollte jedoch insgesamt aus leichtem und auftriebsstarkem Material(Abachi , Balsa , PVC) gefertigt sein , je weiter er noch insgesamt aus dem Wasser ragt , dseto beser gleitet er an der Oberfläche , da er dann ja weniger Wassser verdrängen muß, bzw. auch eventuell mehr Blei(welches ja letztendlich der "Motor" für die Bewegung ist)tragen kann .

Die Schräglage sollte so bei 15° bis 30° liegen , ........jeweiter hinten das Blei liegt , desto weniger brauchst du demzufolge(wegen der Hebelwirkung) , ....weniger Blei beteutet aber auch weniger "Schubkraft) beim Jerken .

Die Schnurose solltwe auch UNTERHALB der Nasenspitze am Kinn zu liegen kommen , so wird der Köder durch die Kinnschräge noch aus dem Wasser gedrückt .

Die Körperform kann flach , oval oder rund sein , Hauptsache ist , das die Körper schlank sind(weniger Widestand im Wasser)und auch länglich sind(bessere Führung beim Gleiten).

Flache Körper haben allerdings weniger Volumen(wenig Ballast kann untergebracht werden) und seitliche Stabilität , müssen daher tiefer sein , um nicht umzukippen , .........nicht so die günstige Form , aber möglich !

Zu stark (aufwärts) gebogenen Körperformen gleiten auch nicht so gut , da sie durch die Form etwas zu sehr aus dem Wasser gedrückt werden und daher Fahrt beim Gleiten verloren geht .

Mir gefällt die alte Zigarrenform am besten , sieht zwar langweilig aus , funzt aber immer !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

danke euch für das Lob |rotwerden

Also ich habe den nach der Schablone von Pelznase gebaut, ich hänge sie mal unten an.

Da ich jetzt auch mit dem Pu-Schaum von Nepomuk baue, konnte ich die Bleimenge und -position perfekt ausprobieren. Jetzt liegt er super im Wasser und macht die typische Zick-Zack Bewegung. Bei 10 cm Länge habe ich 5 Bleikügelchen eingebaut, die man sonst in Bändern zum Gardinenbeschweren verwendet. Eine Kugel wiegt rund 1g, vielleicht etwas weniger...
Wo das Blei hingehört sieht man auf der Schablone ganz gut, in etwa da (vielleicht nen Tick weiter hinten) liegt es bei meinem auch. Habe gerade ne Freistunde, muss jetzt gleich wieder in die Schule. Wenn du willst kann ich dir gerne nachher nen Bild machen, wie er im Wasser liegt.

weberei  |wavey:

PS: @ diemai: ob das mit lösungsmittelhaltiger Farbe klappt, weiß ich nicht. Kann nur meine Erfahrung mit Acryl schildern und die ist positiv. Mit lösungsmittelhaltigem Lack müsste man testen...

PPS: schöne Köder diemai, wie gewohnt sehr gelungen im Design, schade, dass sie nicht wie gewünscht laufen  Gehört dazu, ärgerlich ist es aber allemal.


----------



## west1 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder habt ihr wieder gebaut! 

Weber sie werden wirklich immer besser, Der Stick sieht Top aus! #6

Kohlmeise, Meine Sticks liegen etwa so im Wasser.
Der blaue Strich unten links.






Das Blei kommt wie Dieter es beschrieben hat, ins hintere Drittel. Bei meinen hab ich zusätzlich im vorderen viertel noch ein kleines Ausgleichsblei eingebaut, dass die Nase beim Jerken nicht so hoch aus dem Wasser kommt. 

Hier ein Video von meinen, saumäßig schlechte Qualität, denk aber man kann noch was erkennen. |kopfkrat  
http://www.youtube.com/user/deranglerundmehr#p/u/7/a0q-P6JzMgc

Gebaut hab ich meine nach einem Bild von denen und fangen tun sie genauso gut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QErmKiIvWw&feature=related

Hab festgestellt das die Sticks aus Balsa besser laufen als die aus Hardschaum (PVC).


----------



## weberei (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe, perfekter Nachbau, sogar im Design (@west1)  

Genau wie das bei west eingezeichnet ist, liegen die bei mir auch im Wasser.

Ich rede in Mehrzahl, weil ich gerade eben einen weiteren Stickbait fertiggestellt habe. 
Im Nachhinein fiel mir auf, dass das ja ein Deutschland Design ist 

Genau die selben Abmessungen wie der andere, 10cm, 13g...
Auch die Farben wurde wieder mit Epoxy aufgetragen (bis auf das rot im Kehlbereich, das habe ich aufgestoppelt )


----------



## nookieone (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Man macht ja echt spaß hier mitzulesen und die tollen Eigenbauten zu begutachten. Nun wollte ich mich auch mal ans Basteln machen, hab auch schon einige Rohlinge fertiggestellt.

Muss mir jetz zum Weiterkommen noch Epoxyd... besorgen.
Ich weiß nur nich wieviel, wie weit kommt man denn mit so einer 100g Ladung???

Wären diese Farben zu anmalen geeignet??
http://www.amazon.de/Nerchau-333900-Rubens-Dekoracrylfarben-Starter-Set/dp/B000OGEXY4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1284059555&sr=8-5


----------



## diemai (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ja , Hubert , man kann den Lauf gut sehen , wenn der Stick näher kommt , sehr schönes "Walk-The-Dog"#6 !

@ weberei

Ebenfalls sehr schön geworden , dein Köder im "Deutschland"-Design , ........aber er wird wohl mehr als Popper arbeiten , ........durch die Form der Nase wird er meiner Meinung nicht besonders gut gleiten können !

@ nookieone

Willkommen hier im Thread , .......zu den Farben kann ich dir nix sagen , da ich noch nicht mit Acryl-Farben gearbeitet habe .

100gr. Packungen Epoxid reichen schon aus , um 'ne ganze Menge Köder zu beschichten , ........oder beziehst du dich auf Epoxy-Kleber(zum Lackieren nicht so geeignet) .

Gutes Zeugs zum Lackieren gibt's bei http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de , früher habe ich auch immer bei http://www.hakuma.de bestellt , ........einige Bastler verwenden auch Envirotex , gibt's bei http://www.lureparts.nl , ........für die meisten dieser Lacke ist jedoch ein Köderrad notwendig .

Für Barsch,-oder Forellenwobbler reichen auch einige Schichten Spannlack aus'm Flug-Modellbau , aber ACHTUNG :

Manche Abschlußlacke können darunter liegende Farbschichten angreifen , ....ich lackiere daher zuerst immer mit Acryl-Klarlack vor , bevor der Abschlußlack 'raufkommt !

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

danke 
Naja, beim Test im Aquarium lief er Zick-Zack, zwar nicht sehr ausladend, sondern mehr nach vorne und dabei nach links bzw rechts. Normal wäre mehr rechts-links als nach vorne. Hoffe du verstehst die Schilderung 
Aber das ist mir erstmal egal, mir war nur wichtig Oberflächenköder zu basteln, davon habe ich bis dato kaum welche bis keine.


----------



## weberei (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe zum Verständnis eben auf die Schnelle ein Bildchen gemacht hehe


Vergleich: mein Köder, normaler Lauf (von oben betrachtet)


----------



## diemai (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ja , genau das ist die Bremswirkung , die durch die Kopffläche verursacht wird , denke ich ..........was aber überhaupt nicht heißt , das dein Köder nicht attraktiv auf die Fische sein wird , es ist halt nur eine andere Variation des Laufes , .......er zackt zwar nicht so sehr aber dafür generiert die Fläche am Kopf mehr Geräusche !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## nookieone (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich meine diesen Epoxydharz:
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d61.html
und dazu noch den Härter.

Den nimmt doch um die Achse einzukleben und später als Überzug oder nicht??

Mit welchen Farben bemalt ihr eure Köder??


----------



## diemai (10. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nookieone

Diese Harz benutzen viele Bastler zum Lackieren , ......ich nehme den Schnellhärter dazu , weil ich kein Köderrad habe , ...bei einer langsamer härtenden Mischung is dieses unumgänglich , damit man keine Lecknasen auf'm Wobbler erhält ,.... die Lackoberfläche wird damit auch besser , gleichmäßiger und dicker , da man insgesamt mehr Epoxy aufbringen kann .

An Farben kannst du eigentlich alles Mögliche nehmen , am besten sieht natürlich Airbrush aus , ist aber in der Anschaffung sehr teuer . 
Man sollte aber nach Möglichkeit immer mit der gleichen Sorte Farbe arbeiten , da manche Farben untereinander nicht kompatibel sind und es dann zu bösen Überraschungen kommen kann

Die meisten Bastler nehmen wohl Acryl-Farben(Airbrush , Spraydose und Pinsel) , da diese insgesamt "pflegeleichter" sind ,..... das Equippment läßt sich leichter reinigen , und die Farben lassen sich untereinander auch besser mischen(verschiedene Farbtöne) , man kann damit auch selbst mit dem Pinsel effektvollere Farb-Nuancen erzielen , da sich die Farbe ja auch schön "verwässern" läßt .

Ich selber benutze lösungsmittelhaltige Farben(Spraydosen und Modellbaufarben von Humbrol und Revell , alles matt) , .....bin damit einmal angefangen und bleibe da jetzt auch dabei , ....sonst müsste ich mir alles neu kaufen , ....außerdem kann ich diese in meiner Gegend leicht beziehen .

Ansonsten würde ich einem Anfänger empfehlen , gleich mit Acryl und Pinsel anzufangen ,..... gibt es in Modelbauläden und auch Bastelläden .

Aber warte auch lieber noch 'mal andere Meinungen dazu ab , bevor du gleich in den Laden rennst .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

ja, die Fläche bremst den Lauf ein wenig. Aber wie du schon sagst, das heißt ja nicht, dass er dadurch unattraktiv ist. Werde das Ganze heute mal unter Realbedingungen testen (am Rhein). Vielleicht findet ja ein Rapfen oder Barsch o.Ä. die beiden Sticks zum Anbeißen 

@nookieone:

ich verwende Acryl Farben (manchmal auch Acryl Lacke), die ich mit dem Pinsel auf den Wobbler auftrage. Das gute ist, man kann die Farbe wenn gewollt mit Wasser vermengen und erhält dann eine ganz dünne, durchsichtige Schicht. Außerdem sind die Arbeitgeräte später sehr einfach zu reinigen. Ebenso ist die Farbe recht schnell trocken, man kann schnell weiter arbeiten.

Mit dem Pinsel kann man auch sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen, dazu ganz einfach ein wenig Farbe mit dem Borstenpinsel aufnehmen und auf den Köder "stoppeln". Mit etwas Geschick entstehen Ergebnisse, die gut mit Spraydosen oder Airbrush mithalten können (sicher nicht ganz so gut, aber trotzdem sehr ansehnlich!). Der Vorteil gegenüber der Spraydose oder dem Airbrush ist eben der geringere Preis, was am Anfang mit Sicherheit wichtig ist... (Kannst ja mal mein Album ansehen, alle Köder die dort abgebildet sind, wurden mit dem Pinsel bemalt. Mal "gestrichen", mal gestoppelt...)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg!

weberei #h

PS: Zum Verkleben und für den Schutzlack benutze ich seit Kurzem das 5 Minuten Epoxy von Conrad (geht echt sehr schnell mit dem Härten). Da ich jetzt nurnoch eine Epoxyschicht mache (habe den wasserfesten PU Schaum), kann man das ruhig machen. Müssten es mehr Schichten sein, würde ich lieber "richtiges" Epoxy nehmen, da es doch günstiger ist...
Bevor ich dieses 5Min Epoxy gekauft habe, hatte ich Epoxy mit etwa 30 min Topfzeit (nicht von Behnke). Das habe ich auch zum Verkleben verwendet. Dazu habe ich Holzstaub beigemengt, der beim Sägen und Feilen entstand. So war die Masse etwas fester und sie konnte gut in den Bauchschlitz gegeben werden.


----------



## nookieone (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antworten...
Muss jetz nur noch das Zeug besorgen und dann gehts los...

So wie es aus sieht muss ich alles bestellen#c
Hier bekommt man nich mal V2A Draht aber naja...


----------



## diemai (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nookieone schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten...
> Muss jetz nur noch das Zeug besorgen und dann gehts los...
> 
> So wie es aus sieht muss ich alles bestellen#c
> Hier bekommt man nich mal V2A Draht aber naja...


 
In manchen Baumärkten bekommt man 0,8mm V2A-Schweißdraht auf Rollen , kostet so um die 25 Tacken , aber da sind ETLICHE Meter 'drauf , ........ist aber verhältnismäßig weich , ......nur für kleinere Wob's bis max. 7cm geeignet , würd' ich sagen !

Ich beziehe meinen Draht(1,0mm und 1,5mm V2A-Schweißdraht in Meter-Längen)von einer örtlichen Filiale der deutschlandweit tätigen Firma "Fresenius Schweißtechnik" , die liegt nur zwei Dörfer weiter , dort habe ich beim letzten Mal vor ca. 2 Jahren für 1 kg Draht (Durchmesser 1,0mm) ca. 15 Euronen gelegt , das entspricht so ungefähr 120 Meter-Stücken Draht .

Alternativ kannst du aber auch mit speziellen V2A-Schraubösen arbeiten , gibt's in Europa bei http://www.lureparts.nl , in USA u.a. bei http://www.mooreslures.com , da kommen dann allerdings noch ca. 23% Zoll und Steuern dazu , Luftfracht ist außerdem sehr teuer ,...... mit 4-8 Wochen Wartezeit geht's auch billiger "via surface" .

PS : Schreibst du aus China#c?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## nookieone (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> PS : Schreibst du aus China#c?



Hä wieso???

Aber wenn man das Sortiment was die hier im Baumarkt haben sieht könnte man das denken


----------



## diemai (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nookieone schrieb:


> Hä wieso???


 
wegen "JengTeng":q:q:q !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin zurück vom Rhein, habe unter anderem die beiden neuen Stickbaits getestet.

Irgendwie wollten die nicht so recht. Der Lauf war mal wie ein Popper, mal irgendwie unbeschreiblich mkomisch, und mal aber auch gut.
Möglicherweise lag es daran, dass ich mit meiner 270cm Rute vom Ufer aus nicht ordentlich die Sticks führen konnte da sollte ich lieber ne kürzere verwenden, vielleicht auch doch am Material (west1 sagte ja, die Sticks aus PU_schaum laufen nicht so toll). Oder ich habe beim Bauen doch Fehler gemacht. Ich weiß es nicht.
Muss ich mal mit der kürzeren Rute testen, ob es dnan besser geht.


----------



## diemai (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Kann mir nicht vorstellen , das es an der Rute liegt , ........würde aber dennoch dranbleiben , .......vielleicht erweist er sich ja trotzdem als fängig ?

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Weberei: hast du denn schonmal gekaufte Stickbaits gefischt? Falls nicht, dann liegt der Fehler womöglich einfach bei deiner Köderführung. Bei manchen Sticks ist es sehr schwierig, sie zum laufen zu bringen. Die Schläge müssen in genau dem richtigen Abstand kommen, und auch gleichmäßig nacheinander. Einfach mal weiter probieren. Die Schläge müssen wirklich genau gleich sein.
Greez Steffen


----------



## weberei (12. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

danke euch beiden für die Tipps.

Ich habe noch nie Stickbaits gefischt, weder gekaufte, noch selbstgebaute. Somit bleibt die Hoffnung, dass es daran liegt, dass ich die Köder noch nicht ordentlich führen kann. 
Ich glaube aber auch, dass tatsächlich die Fläche an der Einhängeöse zu senkrecht ist und so die Bewegung nach vorne gebremst wird. Der Köder kann so nicht ordentlich gleiten. Werde bei den nächsten auf jeden fall die Fläche mehr abschrägen, dass das Gleiten besser von Statten geht...
Mal sehen, wie es dann klappt.


----------



## stefannn87 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier sind mal meine ersten 4 "Wobbler" aus Balsa.

1. Oben links ist ein Stickbait
2. Oben rechts ein Jerkbait ca 1-2m Tauchtiefe(hoffe ich)
3. Unten links nen Ukeleiimitat jetzt mit Tauchschaufel ca. 5cm
4. Unten rechts ein Ding... mal sehen ^^

Heut Abend werde ich es mal mit etwas Acrly aufpeppen


----------



## stefannn87 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ist dann auch das Foto...


----------



## weberei (13. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schön, damit lässt sich doch schonmal arbeiten 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim weiteren Basteln!!! Sei nicht allzusehr enttäuscht, wenn dir gerade am Anfang ein Köder nicht gelingt, das ist das Lehrgeld, was man zahlen muss - leider :c


----------



## stefannn87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mal ne Frage:
Habe gerade meine erste "Laminierung" hinter mir.
Mein Epoxyd hat ne bearbeitungszeit von 15-20minuten, beim einpinseln hab ich mir auf links ein Gummihandschuh angezogen. Nachdem ich fertig war hab ich alle auf ein Drahtseil aufgehangen und dabei bemerkt wie halt noch etwas Epoxyd abgetropft ist(was nicht weiter schlimm ist) jedoch merkte ich auch, dass die Ösen mit Epoxyd "verstopft" waren... Habt ihr das auch beim aushärten?

Habe die Ösen einfach so angepustet, dass sie wieder frei sind, jedoch ist die untere Öse, da ich die Wobbler ja Vertikal aufgehangen hab...

PS: Köderrad? Ne |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> Habe gerade meine erste "Laminierung" hinter mir.
> Mein Epoxyd hat ne bearbeitungszeit von 15-20minuten, beim einpinseln hab ich mir auf links ein Gummihandschuh angezogen. Nachdem ich fertig war hab ich alle auf ein Drahtseil aufgehangen und dabei bemerkt wie halt noch etwas Epoxyd abgetropft ist(was nicht weiter schlimm ist) jedoch merkte ich auch, dass die Ösen mit Epoxyd "verstopft" waren... Habt ihr das auch beim aushärten?
> 
> ...


 
Also Abtropfen ist schon mal nicht gut. Sieht doch eklig aus, wenn die Laminatschicht óben dünn und unten dick ist, kann dann auch schon mal den Lauf des Köders beeinflussen. 

Es empfiehlt sich, erst die Schaufel einzukleben, dann alle Farbarbeiten zu machen und dann zu epoxieren. Die Verarbeitungszeit deines Epox ist so kurz, dass du den Wobbler ja nur an der Schaufel nehmen musst und ein paar Minuten hin und her drehen. Erst wenn nicht mehr läuft, würde ich ihn weghängen. Dann gibts auch keine vollen Ösen mehr.


----------



## stefannn87 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

werde wohl bei meinen nächsten Wobblern vorne und hinten ein Bändchen anschnüren und wie du sagst ein bisel hin undher drehen |rolleyes

Wegen den jetzigen Wobblern werde ich dann mal mit nem Feuerzeug versuchen die Ösen frei zu brennen.#q


----------



## Naghul (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin 

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden.
hatte viel zu tun und war auch im urlaub und daher keine zeit im forum aktiv zu werden. jetzt startet wieder die bastelsaison und ich freue mich schon :k

mit dem wettbewerb ist eigentlich eine witzige sache. man muss im vorfeld hald genau sagen wie der wettbewerb auszusehen hat.
wenn es wirklich nur auf das finish ankommt, dann ist es einfach. jeder stellt sein bestes stück rein und die abstimmung überlässt man einfach den anderen membern im forum. evtl. kann man das so einstellen, das jeder nur eine stimme hat.

wenn das laufverhalten mit beurteilt werden soll, dann ist es natürlich um so schwerer, weil wer soll es beurteilen?
es gibt sicherlich für bestimmte ködergattungen vorgegebene laufverhalten aber das ist nur eine grobe vorgabe. der eine findet ein langsames wackeln super der andere nur langweilig, weil es auch ein stück ansichtsache ist.

ich finde man kann so ein wettbewerb ja nur auf das finish beschränken und schauen wie der wettbewerb läuft.
bin auch dagegen das einige mit dem pinsel malen und andere mit der luftpistole. airbrush sollte nicht zugelassen werden.

eigentlich brauche ich auch kein airbrush um euch alle abzuziehen 

im erst, wenn ich zeit finde mache ich gerne mit, aber ich denke eher nicht, weil ich gerade ein anderes köderprojekt habe und das bestimmte material zu besorgen ist äusserst schwer in deutschland #d 

gruss


----------



## west1 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> Wegen den jetzigen Wobblern werde ich dann mal mit nem Feuerzeug versuchen die Ösen frei zu brennen.#q



oder mit ner Messerspitze freikratzen, ist vielleicht besser als Feuer! #c


----------



## west1 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> eigentlich brauche ich auch kein airbrush um euch alle abzuziehen


Glaub ich dir aufs Wort!:q



> weil ich gerade ein anderes köderprojekt habe



Genaueres bitte! |rolleyes


----------



## Hannes94 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Naghul
schön das Du wieder da bist 
 also ich  glaube nicht das ich hier mein "bestes Stück" reinstellen werde:q:q:q aber spaß bei seite.
Was hast du denn für ein  neues projekt ? Und was suchst du genau? vieleicht könnten wir dir ja dabei aushelfen


----------



## bild (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhm aber der eine kann besser mitm Pinsel der eine kann besser mit der Airbrush. Finde es schade wenns verboten würde.

MfG

Niki


----------



## smartmouth (14. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist doch nur Fair wenn die Mittel beschränkt werden damit alle mit vergleichbarem Material arbeiten. Genau wie im Motorsport oder überall anders wo der Einsatz bestimmter Materialien und Techniken reglementiert wird um einen deutlichen Wettbewerbvorteil zu vermeiden.


----------



## diemai (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefannn87 schrieb:


> mal ne Frage:
> Habe gerade meine erste "Laminierung" hinter mir.
> Mein Epoxyd hat ne bearbeitungszeit von 15-20minuten, beim einpinseln hab ich mir auf links ein Gummihandschuh angezogen. Nachdem ich fertig war hab ich alle auf ein Drahtseil aufgehangen und dabei bemerkt wie halt noch etwas Epoxyd abgetropft ist(was nicht weiter schlimm ist) jedoch merkte ich auch, dass die Ösen mit Epoxyd "verstopft" waren... Habt ihr das auch beim aushärten?
> 
> ...


 

Ich benutze auch 'ne Mische , die so schnell aushärtet , .......man muß die Köder einige Male von Kopf auf Schwanz umhängen , bis das Epoxy anzieht , .... ich habe dazu für jedes Ende so S-förmige Drahthaken in den Köderösen , an denen ich dann auch anfassen kann .

Ich lackiere meistens so 4 -8 Köder(je nach Größe) mit einer Mische ,..... wenn ich mit dem 2. fertig bin , hänge ich den 1. schon um , bevor ich mit dem 3. anfange usw........, ......mann sollte danach dann noch einige Zeit lang der Reihe nach umhängen ,...... irgendwann sieht man dann , wenn sich keine Lecknasen mehr bilden .

Epoxy auch nicht zu dick auftragen , lieber mehrere Vorgänge vornehmen .

Ein Köderrad wäre natürlich besser , aber mir fehlt der Platz dazu , ....und so funzt's bei mir ganz gut .

Verklebte Ösen bohre ich nach'm Aushärten auf und entferne Epoxyreste mit'm Teppichmesser .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhm nichts gegen die Pinseler unter uns aber ich finde so richtige geile Wobbler die hier gezeigt wurden waren meistens mit der Airbrush natürlich sind auch bepinselte dabei gewesen .

Aber was bringt uns das wenn der eine besser Pinseln kann und der eine besser Brushen kann wäre dann unfair für die Brusher.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild

Haben wir doch schon diskutiert...
Airbrush wäre ein unlauterer Wettbewerbsvorteil, etwa so, wie wenn du bei einem Motorradrennen der 125er-Klasse eine 1000er Maschine mitfahren lässt. Die anderen haben einfach keine Chance, egal, wie gut sie fahren (oder basteln...|rolleyes).
Übrigens: Du musst ja nicht pinseln, du kannst ja auch anderes machen: Mit einem Bärenfell bekleben, mit Latexüberzug..., der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen gesetzt!
:vik:


----------



## weberei (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul:

schön, dass du mal wieder Zeit hattest, dich hier zu melden! Bin gespannt auf dein Ergebnis des neuen Projektes. Um was handelt es sich denn?


@ Kohlmeise:

gibts was neues zum Wettbewerb? Sind die Gespräche positiv verlaufen? Wann können wir mit dem Bewerbungsthread rechnen?

Ich denke, es werden ganz einfach regel festgelegt, die der Mehrheit gefallen, wem das nicht passt, der muss ja nicht mitmachen. wäre zwar schade, aber man kann es eben nicht allen Recht machen. Der Pinsel ist nunmal das meist genutzte und auch günstigste Mittel, um die Köder zu designen... Und auch damit kann man echt schöne Designs machen! Aber wie Kohlmeise schon sagte: Man muss ja nicht unbedingt mit dem Pinsel arbeiten, man kann jau auch Dinge aufkleben (Bärenfell war ja Kohlmeises Vorschlag )... Seid einfach kreativ


----------



## Naghul (15. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja ist eigentlich kein großes ding, nur das ich bis jetzt kein eigengebautes damit gesehen habe. will nicht zu viel verraten, nicht weil ich es für mich behalten will, sondern will erst mal abchecken möchte ob es sowas überhaupt für ottonormalverbraucher gibt. nachher mache ich die pferde scheu für nix und wieder nix 

werde bald berichten ob was daraus gweorden ist.

wegen dem wettbewerb habe ich keine probleme mit anderen mitteln als mit pustepinsel zu gestalten, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich grotte aussehen wird, der spass sollte im vordergrud stehen


----------



## bild (16. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok wenn wir schon mitm Motorsport vergleichen dann aber richtig 

Dann sollten wir einfach eine Extraklasse Brushen und ein Pinseln machen.

Wenn ich auf das Beispiel von Kohlmeise zurück greifen darf ist es kla das keine 1000er bei den kleinen 125 mitfahren.

Dafür gibt es dann halt eine extra Klasse so sollten wir das am besten auch angehen .

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So und um anschluss zeige ich euch nochmal was von mir ist ca. 7cm lang, schwimmend und aus Kiefer. Müssen nur noch die Augen drauf, dann noch nen bisschen mitm Pinsel nacharbeiten und dann Epoxy .

http://img405.*ih.us/img405/852/fischi.png



MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (16. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:

schöner Wobbler, sehr gelungen! Das Schuppenmuster auf dem Rücken finde ich beim Brushen immer wieder klasse :l

Das mit den 2 Klassen, Pinsel/Airbrush können wir wenn es soweit is noch besprechen, mir aber egal... Einfacher wäre jedoch bloß nur eine Klasse.


----------



## Bondex (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild
jo, schönes Teil. Vielleicht machst Du beim nächsten mal die Ösen etwas kleiner, nur wegen der Optik  Die Form ist aber hübsch


----------



## Bondex (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum Wettbewerb
Man kann ja auch 4 Kategorien bewerten
1. bebrushte
2. handbemalte
3. beklebte
4. Mix

dan hat jeder ´ne Chance


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So Leute, hier der Link zur Anmeldeliste für den Wettbewerb.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199090

4 Kategorien wären zu viel, lassen wir es bei einer. Preise wirds leider keine geben, außer wir denken uns noch irgendwas aus. Ist aber ja eigentlich auch egal, Hauptsache Spaß. Bis zum Abgabeschluss ists noch lange hin, da dürften auch die absoluten Newbees was hinbekommen.


----------



## diemai (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

.........was die Preise angeht , ....ich wäre bereit , einen oder mehrere Jerks/Wobbler/Blinker(Eigenbau neu oder kommerziell gebraucht und gut erhalten) zu stiften ,...... vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr zusammen , so das man Plätze 1 bis ??? auszeichnen könnte .

Nur über die Versende-Modalitäten müsste man sich Gedanken machen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> .........was die Preise angeht , ....ich wäre bereit , einen oder mehrere Jerks/Wobbler/Blinker(Eigenbau neu oder kommerziell gebraucht und gut erhalten) zu stiften ,...... vielleicht kommen ja noch mehr zusammen , so das man Plätze 1 bis ??? auszeichnen könnte .
> 
> ...


 

Gute Idee, wenn wir zusammenlegen, kommt bestimmt das eine oder andere zusammen!
#6


Übrigens, auf den hier...








habe ich gestern den hier...






gefangen. 123 cm und 25 Pfund, 200 gramm.
Und das auf Eigenbau. Was für ein Gefühl!
:l


----------



## weberei (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mich angemeldet 

Preise, hmmm... Schade, dass es mit dem sponsor nicht geklappt hat, das wäre echt einmalig geworden.

Mal sehen, was wir dann jetzt machen. Ich finde ein Preis sollte schon sein, für manche wäre das bestimmt ein Anreiz zum Mitmachen.
Ob nun irgendwer oder irgendwelche Bastler Köder zu Verfügung stellen, oder der sieger alle Wobbler erhält oder wie auch immer, kann man noch entscheiden.


|wavey:

--------------------

PS: @ Kohlmeise:

Wow, Petri zu dem Ausnahmefisch! Echt super, so einen Fisch zu fangen, dann noch auf Eigenbau und das Ganze nach der Vorgeschichte (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200087) Dickes Petri dazu!!! (Leider ist das Bild vom Hecht nicht zu sehen )


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht man es jetzt?


----------



## weberei (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jetzt gehts, ja, danke!

Was ein riesen Hecht |bigeyes
Ich wäre froh, wenn ich überhaupt einen Fisch fangen würde, du ziehst so ein riesen Vieh an Land - Glückwunsch, echt klasse!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

Ich fische jetzt seit 25 Jahren und hatte auch schon den ein oder anderen Riesenfisch an der Angel. Die größten waren aber bisher immer Sieger. Und so war mein PB trotz unzähliger Hechte bisher 98 cm. Und nun dies...:q

Aller Anfang ist schwer. Bis ich überhaupt mal einen Hecht fing, hat es damals 4 Jahre gedauert. Immer, wenn 5 Minuten nichts biss, habe ich auf Laubenstippen umgestellt...:m

Kommt alles noch, glaubs mir! #6


----------



## weberei (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klar, der Erfolg wird sich noch einstellen, mit dem Rhein habe ich mir mit Sicherheit auch kein optimales Einstiegsgewässer ausgewählt... Was solls, so freut einen der Erste dann umso mehr 

Naja, off topic 

Ich habe auch wieder 2 neue Köder (fast)fertig, werde sie euch morgen wahrscheinlich zeigen.


----------



## diemai (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

..............ein SUPERDICKES "Petri Heil" zu diesem Trumm , ......wat für'n Fisch#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 !

ICH BIN NEIDISCH#q#c:m !

Bei mir läuft garnix , ........war heute wieder Regenbogenwetter , ..........aber wenigstens hat die gierige Alster auch kein'n Appetit auf meine Köder gehabt , alle sind wieder sicher zu hause |supergri!

Das Bild vom Wobbler , ......vorher oder nachher ?

Super :m, .......Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Mein PB Hecht von 1,17 ging auch auf Eigenbau , eine "Depth Raider"-Kopie mit Nordin'scher Anschraub-Schaufel aus Alublech .


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> ..............ein SUPERDICKES "Petri Heil" zu diesem Trumm , ......wat für'n Fisch#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6 !
> 
> Das Bild vom Wobbler , ......vorher oder nachher ?


 
Dankeschön! :vik:
Das Bild vom Wobbler entstand erst nach dem Fang, irgendwie war der ewig rumgelegen, flankte am Anfang viel zu heftig, so dass ich erstmal an Schaufel und Ösen rumspielen musste. Nun läuft er auf der oberen Öse sehr schön. Ich hatte ihn aber noch nie ernsthaft im Einsatz, da er in meinen bevorzugten kleineren Gewässern beim Werfen einen dermaßenen Platscher macht, dass ich dachte, alle Fische würden Reißaus nehmen...
Nun ja, aber er funktioniert wohl...

Ich habe mich beim Bau damals an den PN Kid von Nordin angelehnt, habe ihn nur etwas langgezogener und auch schmaler gebaut und auch leicht beschwert.


----------



## Bondex (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise
schöner Hecht. Aber normalerweise gehört der doch hier hin?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271


----------



## diemai (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

............tolle Wobbler-Wertarbeit#6 ,........... das der nach so'nem Fisch noch so gut im Lack ist !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> ............tolle Wobbler-Wertarbeit#6 ,........... das der nach so'nem Fisch noch so gut im Lack ist !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 

Na ja, er war ja auch sehr dünn gehangen. Éin Haken des vorderen Drillings nur gaaaannz knapp ganz vorne, der hintere war frei.


----------



## west1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Übrigens, auf den hier...
> 
> habe ich gestern den hier...
> 
> ...



Petri zum Hecht! #6#6#6

Hatte im August auch einen, etwas kleiner. 
Er biss in 20m Tiefe auf einen meiner Spinner hing aber nicht, :c erst drei Würfe später auf Gufi blieb die Schnur gespannt. |supergri


----------



## weberei (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, die versprochenen Köder

einmal ein neuer Stickbait nach der Vorlage des Dream Catchers von Topwater Prductions und ein Salmo Slider Nachbau je 8cm lang.


----------



## Hannes94 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise Petri zu dem Monster  übrigens ist´s auch ne tolle Storry geworden in dem anderem Tröööt  Glückwunsch , mein PB Hecht war dagegen magersüchtig (103cm und 7,5 kg)
@Weberei  Tolle Köder, langsam bekomm ich hier Panik das ich den Wettbewerb verliere 
Der Stickbait gefällt mir besonders gut.


----------



## weberei (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke sehr 

Ach macht doch nix, nicht zu gewinnen, dabei sein ist alles  Es geht mehr um den Spaß...


----------



## diemai (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

..........die sind dir sehr gut gelungen , schöne Arbeit , ........vorbildgetreu#6 !
                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch dir ein herzliches Dankeschön


----------



## west1 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> So, die versprochenen Köder



Die sehen fast besser aus wie die Originalen, einfach Super! #6#6#6

Probier mal die obere Farbe aus, mit der hatte ich bisher die besten Erfolge. 

Denen habe ich vorne noch so ne kleine Delle ausgeschliffen. Sie laufen nicht ganz so schnittig, dafür ploppen sie aber.


----------



## Bondex (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo, sehr schöne Köder! Ich zieh mal den Hut!


----------



## bild (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey an die Swimbait Spezis hier, wollte mich mal an nem Swimbait versuchen .

Könnt ihr mir nen Paar Tipps geben zu den gelenken und der Bebleiung?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar.

MfG

Niki


----------



## plötze (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

tolle teile haste da gebastelt #6 ich drück dir vor allem die daumen dass sich bei dir auch bald der fangerfolg mit deinen eigenbauten einstellt 

@bild

bin leider nicht so der swimbaitbauer, habs zwar schon mit einigen versucht aber eher mit mäßigem erfolg |supergri


----------



## west1 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Hey an die Swimbait Spezis hier, wollte mich mal an nem Swimbait versuchen .
> 
> Könnt ihr mir nen Paar Tipps geben zu den gelenken und der Bebleiung?
> 
> ...



Niki geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück, so bis zum letzten Winter, da gibts genug Beiträge über verschiedene Gelenke und auch zum ausbleien.
Schau dir die Beiträge von Diemai durch, da findest du bestimmt was passendes. 

Einen Swimbait mit Tauchschaufel kannst du schwimmend bauen, einer ohne Schaufel sollte sinken.


----------



## bild (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gut werde mal schauen.
Schwimmend sollte er schon sein.

MfG

Niki 

(Wieos darfst du eigentlich eine Homepage haben und ich bekomm dafür ne Verwarnung?)

 Also meine den Banner zur Hp.


----------



## weberei (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1:

danke für das Lob |rotwerden
Ok, werde die obere Farbe mal testen, du meinst doch das Firetiger ähnliche, oder? Danke für den Tipp!

@ 

dankeschön fürs Lob und das Daumendrücken  :m


----------



## west1 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> (Wieos darfst du eigentlich eine Homepage haben und ich bekomm dafür ne Verwarnung?)
> 
> Also meine den Banner zur Hp.



Vielleicht weil ich vor dem einsetzen des Banners anständig gefragt hab ob ich darf!|kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Niki geh mal ein paar Seiten zurück, so bis zum letzten Winter, da gibts genug Beiträge über verschiedene Gelenke und auch zum ausbleien.
> Schau dir die Beiträge von Diemai durch, da findest du bestimmt was passendes.
> 
> Einen Swimbait mit Tauchschaufel kannst du schwimmend bauen, einer ohne Schaufel sollte sinken.


 

........is' im alten Thread nich' auch noch was , ........weiß' nich' mehr genau.......|kopfkrat|kopfkrat?

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*






Einen Swimmbait kannst du ganz gut mit Schraubösen als Gelenke versehen, siehe den oberen. Allerdings ists ne rechte Fummelei,´mit mehreren "Hürden". Ganz gut gehts so:

An dem z.B. vorderen Teil die Ösen einkleben. Dann beim hinteren Teil die Löcher für die entgegengesetzten Ösen vorbohren, und zwar mit einem Bohrer, der etwas größer ist als der Schraubendurchmesser. Eventuell die Löcher noch mit einem 4er oder 5er Bohrer leicht ansenken. Dann 2 Schraubösen aufbiegen und in die bereits eingeklebten des vorderen Teils einhaken. Dann mit einer Zange wieder zudrücken. Du hast dann den vorderen Teil, an dem die 2 Ösen für den hinteren Teil baumeln.
Und nun wirds knifflig: In die Löcher des hinteren Teils bis fast obenhin 5 min Epoxid füllen, die noch baumelnden Ösen des vorderen Teils ganz vorsichtig in die Löcher einführen und nach unten drücken. Das ganze so hindrücken, dass alles im Winkel und gerade steht und ein paar Minuten ganz ruhig halten und schon ist die Verbindung perfekt. Falls doch etwas ein bisschen schief wurde, eventuell den zusammengefügten Körper etwas zurechtschleifen, bis es wieder passt. 
Und dann das Epoxieren. Nun ja, schwierig zu verhindern, dass die Ösen voller Epox laufen...


----------



## diemai (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Verklebte Gelenke bohre ich mit'm Dremel(1,0mm Bohrer)aus und kratze Reste von Farbe und Epoxy vorsichtig mit'm Skalpell oder Teppichmesser heraus , ..........daher sollten die Gelenkösen von vornherein nicht zu eng zusammenpassen .

Diesen Arbeitsgang führe ich ggfs. nach jeder Farbschicht aus , damit sich kein zu dicker Panzer an den Ösen aufbauen kann .

Beim Konstruieren der Gelenke ist unbedingt darauf zu achten , das an der Bauchseite noch genug Raum für die eingelassenen Trimmgewichte bleibt ,...... auf Kohlmeise's Bild ist sehr schön zu sehen , das das vordere Gelenk aus diesem Grunde so weit wie möglich nach oben versetzt ist .

                                 Viel Glück , diemai


----------



## bild (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok also hatte dran gedacht die ösen nachm Epoxieren einzukleben? 

Und ich kann doch die Ösen in die Trimmgewichte reinbohren oder?

MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok also hatte dran gedacht die ösen nachm Epoxieren einzukleben?
> 
> Und ich kann doch die Ösen in die Trimmgewichte reinbohren oder?
> 
> ...


 

Nur ist es halt blöd, erst nach dem Epoxieren ausbleien zu können. Wäre mir zu riskant.
Was ich nächstes Mal machen werde, ist, alle Teile erstmal je 3 mal zu epoxieren, dann zusammensetzten, dann Bleigewichte rein, dann überschleifen und bemalen und zum Schluss mit dem Pinsel 2 Schichten Lack drüber machen.

Nach reiflicher Überlegung |kopfkrat scheint mir das die praktikabelste Lösung zu sein.


----------



## bild (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhm wollte aber eig. schon vorher ausbleien. 

Sonst fixiere ich mit Sekundenkleber die Ösen und simulier das Epoxy mit nen bisschen mehr Blei.

Geht es echt nicht anders ? 

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Niki, bei z.B. einem Dreiteiler klebst du ins erste Segment die Schraubösen geschlossen ein. Am zweiten Segment klebst du vorne offene Ösen und hinten geschlossene Ösen ein und beim dritten Teil vorne wieder offene. 

Anschließend hängst du die einzelnen Segmente zusammen, ohne die offenen Ösen zuzudrücken und bleist den Swimbait aus.

Ist zwar ein wenig Gefummel weil die Teile immer mal wieder aushängen, aber es geht.

Nach dem ausbleien bemalst du deinen Köder, mit Epox beschichtet werden die Teile dann einzeln. Nach jeder Schicht Epox immer wieder die Ösen putzen so wie Dieter es beschrieben hat. 

Erst nachdem die letzte Schicht Epox gut ausgehärtet ist, baust du die Teile wieder zusammen und biegst die offenen Ösen zu.

Auf die Art kommst du zum beschichten überall gut hin und der Köder muss nicht in einen Rahmen gespannt werden damit die einzelnen Teile nicht verkleben.
Bei Drahtösenverbindungen solltest du dir bei einem Mehrteiler so einen Rahmen basteln, er erspart einiges an Arbeit.


----------



## bild (21. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok danke sind super Tipps aber biegt ein guter Hecht die Ösen nicht wieder auf ?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Erst nachdem die letzte Schicht Epox gut ausgehärtet ist, baust du die Teile wieder zusammen und biegst die offenen Ösen zu.


 

Da müssen die Ösen aber schon sehr weit offen stehen, um die einhaken zu können. Gerade wenn sie nah beinander stehen, ist das schon schwierig |kopfkrat.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok danke sind super Tipps aber biegt ein guter Hecht die Ösen nicht wieder auf ?


 

Das schafft nicht mal ein 2m-Waller.


----------



## listerlyn (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder ,
ich baue mir nun auch gerade ein Wobbler selber...bisher sieht so so aus:
http://img832.*ih.us/img832/4769/dsc04015v.jpg
http://img842.*ih.us/img842/5779/dsc04016o.jpg
http://img203.*ih.us/img203/7169/dsc04012e.jpg
http://img835.*ih.us/img835/3034/dsc04011mc.jpg
http://img683.*ih.us/img683/9138/dsc04021y.jpg

aber für die TauchSchaufel fehlt mir das Material. Das einzige was ich gefunden habe ist ein geodreieck, dass ich sowieso nicht benutze, aber das ist gelb. Bild:

http://img688.*ih.us/img688/3239/dsc04036b.jpg

Denkt ihr das schreckt eher die Fische ab oder kann ich das auch nehmen?

Danke
#h
lg


----------



## west1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Da müssen die Ösen aber schon sehr weit offen stehen, um die einhaken zu können. Gerade wenn sie nah beinander stehen, ist das schon schwierig |kopfkrat.



Den hier und noch zwei andere hab ich so gebaut.






Bei dem hab ich offene Ösen im ersten Teil und hinten im zweiten Teil eingebaut. Die Ösen waren ca. 1/4 aufgebogen. Es ging gerade so dass man die Teile einhängen konnte. 

Vom Arbeitsaufwand her ist die Methode jedenfalls bedeutend einfacher als das Gepfriemel zwischen den Teilen.


----------



## west1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder ,
> ich baue mir nun auch gerade ein Wobbler selber...bisher sieht so so aus



Bisher sieht er schon mal gut aus.

Die gelbe Farbe wird die Fische nicht verjagen, denk ich mal!

Eine Schaufel aus dem Geodreieck wird brechen sollte dein Wobbler mal runter fallen und blöd auf der Schaufel landen.

Wenn du so Abteiler aus Twisterresistenten Köderboxen hast kannst du die im Notfall dazu verwenden.

Solltest du noch mehr Wobbler bauen, solltest du dir Lexan (Polycarbonat) zu legen.


----------



## stefano89 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum sollte denn die Schaufel vom Geodreieck brechen? Hast du schonmal versucht, eins zu zerbrechen? Die sind auf jeden Fall robuster als du denkst. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Schaufel genug aushält, auch wenn der Wobbler mal wirklich runterfallen wird.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## bild (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok werde das dann so machen. 

Wie sieht das mit den Ösen aus habt ihr die ausm Baumarkt?
Und sind die aus rostfreiem Material? 

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Warum sollte denn die Schaufel vom Geodreieck brechen? Hast du schonmal versucht, eins zu zerbrechen?




Vor ein paar Jahren hab ich mir aus einem Lineal von so einem Set (Lineal, Dreieck usw.) ein paar Schaufeln gebaut, keine hat lange überlebt.

Kann ja sein das das heutige Material besser ist |kopfkrat #c



bild schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit den Ösen aus habt ihr die ausm Baumarkt?



Nein, hab ich von hier.


----------



## diemai (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn

Herzlich wilkommen im AB und hier im "Besenstiel"-Thread:m !

Dein Rohling sieht ja sehr sauber gearbeitet aus , ich frage mich jedoch , warum du den Bauchschlitz so breit gemacht hast , .........möchtest du ihn nach dem Einsetzen des Drahtgestänges mit einem Holzbrettchen verschließen ?

In puncto Tauchschaufelmaterial möchte ich ebenfalls von jeglichen Plastik-Artikeln abraten , ....ich hatte früher 'mal große Schlepp-Wobbler mit Plexiglas-Schaufeln gebaut , die sind sogar schon durch die Erschüttereung abgebrochen , als mir ein Köder nur auf die Schwanzöse gefallen ist !

Es kommt eigentlich nur Polycarbonat(Lexan , Makrolon) , Epox-Platte(oder Leiter-Platte) oder Blech(Aluminium , Messing , Kupfer , V2A ....je nach Ködergröße und Auftrieb) in Frage .

Habe auch schon japanische Eigenbauten gesehen , wo die Tauchschaufel aus Bambus gefertigt war !

PS :
Es ist immer besser , den Tauchschaufel-Schlitz schon zu sägen , wenn der Rohling noch einen rechteckigen Querschnitt hat , so kann man die Winkligkeit des Schlitzes besser herstellen , bzw. messen .

                                  Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## listerlyn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

Den "Bauchschlitz" habe so so breit gemacht, da ich dort hinein ein 2 Eisenstäbchen einsetze, die hier zu sehen sind:

http://img685.*ih.us/img685/337/dsc04030f.jpg

Blei habe ich leider nicht in der Form da um es hier einzusetzen, außer ein Sargblei, aber dafür müsste ich den Schlitz noch breiter machen.

Den Rest des Schlitzes werde ich dann mit Epoxydharz verschließen und flachschleifen.

wegen der Tauchschaufel...
Ich hätte noch Aluminium- Kupfer- oder Eisenblech da, wobei das Eisen wegen dem Rosten schonmal wegfällt. 
*Wäre das auch brauchbar?*|rolleyes

Was ich jetzt noch gefunden habe sind ein paar Reste durchsichtiges Plexiglas (5mm), das ich auf die passende dicke planschleifen könnte. *Was sagt ihr dazu?* 

listerlyn #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alu ist gut, nur zu dick sollte es nicht sein. Sehr gut sind 1,5 mm, 2 sollten auch noch gehen. 
Wegen der Bebleiung: Hast du das mal getestet? Ich fürchte, dein Wobbler wird wie ein Stein zu Boden sinken. Die Bebleiung muss auch nicht über die komplette Länge gehen, besser ist es, sie punktuell auszuführen.
Merkregel: Nach der Bebleiung sollte der Wobbler immer noch waagrecht im Wasser liegen, oder bei einem sinkenden ihn waagrecht sinken lassen.


----------



## listerlyn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Alu was ich habe ist 1mm dick. Ist es so auch benutzbar?

wegen dem Gewicht...
Im Moment wiegt allein das Holz 6g. Mit dem Eisen 18g. Da habe ich mich wohl verschätzt. Einer  meine Wobbler ist ein bisschen kleine (vlt 3/4 der länge) und wiegt mit Haken, etc. 8g. Ein GuFi 12g.

Also eher nur ein bisschen Eisen einkleben oder gar nichts?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Das Alu was ich habe ist 1mm dick. Ist es so auch benutzbar?
> 
> wegen dem Gewicht...
> Im Moment wiegt allein das Holz 6g. Mit dem Eisen 18g. Da habe ich mich wohl verschätzt. Einer meine Wobbler ist ein bisschen kleine (vlt 3/4 der länge) und wiegt mit Haken, etc. 8g. Ein GuFi 12g.
> ...


 

1mm kann man halt leicht verbiegen. Für den Anfang ist es aber sicher nutzbar. Wegen den Gewichten: Manche Wobbler laufen ohne Gewicht auch ganz gut. Umso runder das Wobblerprofil und umso schwerer das Holz, desto eher ist das der Fall. Mach deinen Wobbler mal so weit fertig. D.h., Schaufel und sämtliche Ösen + Drillinge montieren, und dann bestreichst du ihn 2 mal mit Klarlack, auch im Schlitz. Dann kannst du ihn mal in der Badewanne oder am See probelaufen lassen, gegebenenfalls ein wenig Blei an den richtigen Stellen reindrücken (ich nehme meist Bleischrote) und sehen, wie sich der Lauf ändert.

Die 18 gramm sind bei deinem Wobbler viel zu viel. Diese Menge wäre vielleicht bei einem Balsawobbler mit 15-17 cm richtig und der hat eine Menge Auftrieb, bei deinem tut es weit weniger Gewicht.

Übrigens: Magst du beim Wobblerbauwettbewerb teilnehmen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> wegen dem Gewicht...
> Im Moment wiegt allein das Holz 6g. Mit dem Eisen 18g. Da habe ich mich wohl verschätzt. Einer meine Wobbler ist ein bisschen kleine (vlt 3/4 der länge) und wiegt mit Haken, etc. 8g.


 

kann man schlecht vergleichen. Die Kaufmodelle sind meist aus Plastik und wesentlich leichter als unsere gebauten.
Gerade bei kleinen Wobblern sind unsere Eigenbauten oftmals überlegen, da besser zu werfen.
Welche Holzsorte hast du genommen?


----------



## listerlyn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Holzsorte kann ich leider nicht bestimmen. Habe die Holzreste aus einer Schreinerwerkstatt und mit den Sorten kenne ich mich nicht sehr aus. Vermutlich ein Tropenholz. Auf jeden Fall eher dunkel.

An dem Wettbewerb würde ich auch gern teilnehmen |rolleyes

Wegen dem Gewicht...
Ich hatte jetzt das Ösengestänge so gebogen, dass es um die Gewichte herum verläuft und dann mit den Gewichten eingeklebt.
Wenn ich jetzt aber erst die Ösen einbaue und dann erst einen Testlauf mache weiß ich nicht wie ich die Ösen bis jetzt montieren soll...gibts da irgendwelche Tipps? |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Wegen dem Gewicht...
> Ich hatte jetzt das Ösengestänge so gebogen, dass es um die Gewichte herum verläuft und dann mit den Gewichten eingeklebt.
> Wenn ich jetzt aber erst die Ösen einbaue und dann erst einen Testlauf mache weiß ich nicht wie ich die Ösen bis jetzt montieren soll...gibts da irgendwelche Tipps? |rolleyes


 

Du kannst das Drahtgestänge mit ein wenig Epoxid einfach mal einkleben. Durch deine Riesengroße Nut wirst du keine Probleme haben, da noch zusätzliches Blei reinzuquetschen.


----------



## diemai (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn

Dein Eisenstab geht auch bis zum Schwanz durch , .......bei solchen Wobbler-Körpern(wenn nicht bei den weitaus meisten) liegen die Gewichte um die Bauchöse herum , ........so wie jetzt wird er garantiert schwanzlastig , selbst wenn er noch schwimmen sollte(was ich allerdings auch nicht glaube) .

Der Körper ist hinten ja ausgedünnt , d. h. er hat weniger Volumen und damit auch weniger Auftrieb in dem Bereich .

Schwanzlastige Wobbler werfen sich besser , tauchen allerdings nicht optimal , mit Gewichten weiter vorne ist's umgekehrt .

Außerdem verderben Gewichte hinten auch oft den Lauf .

Als einem offensichtlichen Anfänger würde ich dir empfehlen , das Drahtsystem zunächst OHNE Gewichte einzukleben , und zwar etwas tiefer Richtung Rücken hin , dann kannst du den Wobbler später noch in der Badewanne austrimmen(vorlackieren , Gewichte mit Klebeband ankleben und später dann in Bohrungen einkleben, wenn du die optimale Menge und das Gewicht ermittelt hast) . 

Falls der Platz nicht reicht , kann man auch beidseitig des Schlitzes kleine Bohrungen setzen oder mit'm "Dremel" Taschen ausfräsen , in die man dann die Gewichte einsetzt , .........natürlich so symetrisch als möglich .

Zu beachten ist dabei , das ein JEDER Köder nach der Fertigstellung noch etwas weniger Auftrieb haben wird , da ja noch auftreibendes Material heraus gebohrt wird und das Gewicht von diversen Farb,-und Lackschichten auch zu Buche schlägt .

Du kannst auch schon kleine Stücke Dachdecker-Bleifolie mit in den Schlitz einkleben , und zwar vor und hinter der Bauchöse , ....bei solchen Modellen wie deinem reicht das schon oft aus .

Als Gewichte für kleinere Wobbler eignen sich Gardinenbleie ganz gut , solche Bleischnüre sind recht billig und es gibt sie in verschiedenen Größen , ....ansonsten nehme ich auch oft selbstgefertigte Rollen aus Bleifolien-Streifen .

                     Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch mal mit besserem Foto , der Wobby kommt ganz frisch vom Karussel. 16 cm, Abachi. Gebaut habe ich ihn für die extrem langsame Schleppfischerei im Spätherbst und Winter. Ich denke, 10 -12 Meter Tiefe sollte er erreichen.


----------



## entspannt (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wollte euch alle mal loben ihr leistet echt eine Klasse Arbeit.
SInd hier sehr schöne Wobbler und der gleichen zu sehen. Ich glaub ihr habt mich angefixt werde es demnächts auchmal probieren.


Weiter so #6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@entspannt:
Willkommen bei den Bastelverrückten!

Falls noch jemand beim Wettbewerb mitmachen will, hier kann man sich anmelden!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199090


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achtung, Achtung...

Die Schablone für den Wettbewerb ist da!!!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3085027&postcount=42


----------



## bild (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geil!!!

Der sieht aber matt aus vom lack her.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Der sieht aber matt aus vom lack her.


 
Jepp, ist er auch. Ich vermute, dass das Epoxid nicht mehr das allerbeste war, war der Rest vom 301er und stand schon ewig im Keller.
Aber egal, es ist ganz normal ausgehärtet, ich mach bei Gelegenheit noch 2 Schichten Klarlack drüber.


----------



## Hannes94 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kohlmeise die Farbe gefällt mir von deinem Schleppwobbler #6vieleicht fängst du ja noch so´n Monster damit 
Übrigens...  die Schablone ist echt geil geworden


----------



## weberei (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise:

klasse Wobbler! Auf dass er noch so einen Monsterhecht zum Anbeißen verlockt 

@all:

hier mein neuer Köder, erneut ein Salmo Slider Nachbau, diesesmal rund 6cm lang und wieder einmal nur mit Pinsel, das sollte dem einen oder anderen Teilnehmer des Bauwettbewerbes, der hier mitliest, zeigen, was man so machen kann, ohne "Luftpinsel" 

Ich drücke euch die Daumen beim Bauwettbewerb, haut rein! Ab sofort wird bei mir nurnoch der Wettbewerbsköder gebaut, dann kann ich am Ende den besten auswählen


----------



## bream94 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin grade meinen ersten eigenen wobbler am bauen,jetzt hab ihrs mit euren schönen wobblern geschafft mich zu infizieren!^^
muss ich auf die symmetrie achten wegen dem laufverhalten? wie kontrolliere ich ob mein wobbler perfekt symmetrisch ist?gibt es nen trick oder so?
mfg#h


----------



## Hannes94 (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse arbeit Weberei#6 bei mir an der Warnow läuft die Farbe in Moment echt gut, viel erfolg  damit |supergri.

Ich habe vorhin festgestellt das ich kein Epoxid Harz mehr habe:c welches Harz wordet ihr nehmen? Das 300er Harz +3018er Härter oder das 601er mit dem 630er Härter? Denn von dem Envirotex hab ich langsam die Schnute voll


----------



## listerlyn (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo...#h
Hier mal die Ergebnisse des heutigen Tages.
Ich habe Die Ösen aus draht gebogen und das Gestänge dann mit Epoxydharz eingeklebt.(Davor noch den Schlitz für die Tauchschaufel gesägt)
Dann habe ich die Tauchschaufel ausgesägt, geschliffen und ein wenig poliert:q (natürlich unnötig, aber ich denke durchsichtig ist besser als matt)
Das Aluminium Blech habe ich leider doch nicht gefunden, dann habe ich das gelbe Plastik eines Lineals genommen, das auch leicht elastisch ist also nicht leicht brüchig.

Und bevor ich die erste Schicht Bootslack über das holz ziehe, habe ich in das Ganze noch mit Citrus-Lein-Öl einziehen lassen.
Das muss nun erstmal bis morgen bzw. übermorgen trocknen.
Hier die Fotos:

http://img693.*ih.us/img693/5897/dsc04039b.jpg

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/7636/dsc04038b.jpg

http://img823.*ih.us/img823/1430/dsc04054b.jpg

Tipps/Kritik/Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne an #6

#h

PS: Der Wobbler wird später nicht orange sondern eher Blau-Grün-Braun. Oder gibt es Farben, die bei der gelben Tauchschaufel bevorzugt werden sollten?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Das 300er Harz +3018er Härter oder das 601er mit dem 630er Härter? Denn von dem Envirotex hab ich langsam die Schnute voll


 

Gute Frage...
Ich hab bisher mit dem 300er und dem Härter LS gearbeitet, hat schöne Ergebnisse gebracht, braucht aber sehr lange zum Aushärten. 
Jetzt hab ich das 601er daheim stehen, mal sehen wie das wird.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> hier mein neuer Köder, erneut ein Salmo Slider Nachbau, diesesmal rund 6cm lang und wieder einmal nur mit Pinsel, das sollte dem einen oder anderen Teilnehmer des Bauwettbewerbes, der hier mitliest, zeigen, was man so machen kann, ohne "Luftpinsel"


 

Sehr schöner Köder, Weber, auch das Schuppenmuster ist sehr gelungen! #6




bream94 schrieb:


> ich bin grade meinen ersten eigenen wobbler am bauen,jetzt hab ihrs mit euren schönen wobblern geschafft mich zu infizieren!^^
> muss ich auf die symmetrie achten wegen dem laufverhalten? wie kontrolliere ich ob mein wobbler perfekt symmetrisch ist?gibt es nen trick oder so?
> mfg#h


 

Na ja, Symmetrie ist ja relativ...:q
100%ig symmetrisch muss er nicht sein, kriegt man eh nicht hin, besonders nicht, wenn die Seiten stark gerundet sind. Halt immer schön drehen und kucken...
Nur irgendwann muss auch gut sein, sonst hast du vor lauter Schleifen keinen Wobbler mehr. :q 




listerlyn schrieb:


> Soo...#h
> Hier mal die Ergebnisse des heutigen Tages.


 
Schaut schon mal sehr gut aus! Respekt!
#6
Das Holz sieht nach einer schwereren Sorte aus, viel Blei brauchst wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, vielleicht ein bisschen kurz vor oder nach der Bauchöse. Schau nächstes Mal, wenn du kleine Wobbler baust, nach Abachi oder Balsa, die haben von Grund auf mehr Auftrieb und geben eine wuseligere Aktion als schwerere Sorten. Das schwerste Holz, das ich benutze, ist Kiefer, vor allem bei größeren Ködern zum Hechtfischen.
Übrigens: Du musst nicht unbedingt einen Schlitz haben. Du kannst genauso gut aus dem Stahldraht selbst mit Hilfe einer Zange Ösen drehen (so 15 mm lang) und die mit Epox einkleben. Zum Hinzufügen der Gewichte brauchst du dann nur noch mit dem entsprechenden Bohrer Löcher an die Stellen machen, die dir am sinnvollsten erscheinen. Ich arbeite meistens so, umso weniger ich zuspachteln muss, umso besser. 
Du hast die Öse recht weit nach unten gebogen. Dein Wobbler wird wahrscheinlich recht stark flanken, dun kannst die Öse auch ein wenig probehalber hochbiegen, dann vermindert sich das und der Lauf wird stabiler
P.S.: Das mit dem Öl kannst du dir sparen. Mit ein paar Schichten Epox kommt da kein Hechtzahn der Welt mehr durch. Öl kann mit Farben reagieren, kann mit Lack reagieren...zu viel Risiko für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## jebbers (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Listerlyn,

aus welchem Material hast Du die Tauchschaufel hergestellt?


----------



## bild (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil 

Lese einfach den letzten Post von Listerlyn und die weißt es -.-

MfG

Niki


----------



## bream94 (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja der ist im moment sowieso zu dick.da ich handwerklichg nciht so begabt bin wie der rest meiner familie ( naja fast alle) hoffe ich dass ichs nicht versaue...ich lass es vorsichtig angehen mit der handpfeile und nicht mit der schleifmaschine
mfg#h


----------



## weberei (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke an alle für das Lob 

@ bream: Willkommen unter den Bastlern, viel Spaß und Erfolg!

@listerlyn: Sieht doch schonmal einwandfrei aus, echt akkurat hinbekommen! Sehr genau gearbeitet. Viel Glück beim weiteren Basteln!


----------



## don rhabano (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Listerlyn

Ich würde so weiter vorgehen :

-Tauchschaufel abkleben (sonst wirds sehr unschön am Ende)
-Weiß grundieren (ich nehm Universalgrundierung aus der Dose)
-Los Pinseln (oder eben auch Dosenfarbe)

Beim Pinseln würde ich stoppeln. D.h. Farbe auf den Pinsel und auf einem Stück Papier so lange Farbe vom Pinsel streichen ,bis schon gut Druck gebraucht wird um noch etwas Farbe rauszubekommen. So "Stoppelst" du dann als erstes die hellste Farbe.( Durch das Stoppeln bekommst du die besten Übergänge?

Am Beispiel Barschdesign:
Weiß grundieren (Bauch bleibt bei mir  fast immer weiß)
Flanken Grünlich stoppeln ,Richtung Bauch sehr wenig Farbe 
Dunkleres Grün an den Oberen Flanken stoppeln .
Rücken schwarz stoppeln und dann die Rückenmitte schwarz normal bepinseln.
Barschstreifen kann man z.B. ganz normal Pinseln

Kehle evtl noch rot stoppeln.

lg


----------



## don rhabano (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch ein Uralt Bild gefunden....nur gepinselt!
Noch ohne Augen und Epoxy.


----------



## listerlyn (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nur wie soll ich die Tauchschaufel wieder da rausbekommen?
Ich habe gerade eben einen Testlauf gemacht. Der Wobbler "wobbelt" sehr stark/eher schlägt stark zur Seite aus..|bigeyes
Ist das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen? #d

Hier mal ein Bild + Video (Badewanne)

http://img529.*ih.us/img529/3245/dsc04058b.jpg

Video: Klick! |rolleyes


----------



## don rhabano (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Läuft doch ganz ok....
Mit Zusatzgewicht vom Epoxy etc wird sich das starke Wobbeln noch etwas legen.

Wieso Schaufel wieder raus?
Willst du jetzt ein andres Material verwenden?

lg


----------



## _seabass_hunter (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
Wenn du den Wobbler so langsam ziechst ist der Lauf gut,aber was ist wenn du den schneller ziechst??Bleibt er in der "Spur" oder bricht er komplet zu Seite.??


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Nur wie soll ich die Tauchschaufel wieder da rausbekommen?
> Ich habe gerade eben einen Testlauf gemacht. Der Wobbler "wobbelt" sehr stark/eher schlägt stark zur Seite aus..|bigeyes
> Ist das ein gutes oder schlechtes Zeichen? #d


 
Läuft doch schon mal ganz gut. Wenn es dir zu stark ist, biege die Kopföse vorsichtig ein bisschen nach oben, alternativ kann man auch die Schaufel ein wenig nach oben biegen (geht bei dir nicht) oder auch die Schaufel ein wenig verkleinern, bisschen mehr Blei hilft auch. Fang aber mal mit der Öse und der Bebleiung an!


----------



## listerlyn (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich glaube er ist in der Spur geblieben, hat nur leicht in Schlangenlinien geschwommen. Ich wollte es gerade nochmal test, jetzt ist aber das ganze wasser schon wieder abgeflossen...:q

Wie würdet ihr jetzt den "etwas zu groß geratenen" Bauchschlitz wieder schließen?
Mit Epoxydharz? Kaltmetall? Holzmasse, oder so was...?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Ich glaube er ist in der Spur geblieben, hat nur leicht in Schlangenlinien geschwommen. Ich wollte es gerade nochmal test, jetzt ist aber das ganze wasser schon wieder abgeflossen...:q
> 
> Wie würdet ihr jetzt den "etwas zu groß geratenen" Bauchschlitz wieder schließen?
> Mit Epoxydharz? Kaltmetall? Holzmasse, oder so was...?


 

Epoxid oder besser noch Autospachtelmasse. Der Wobby dürfte dann  eh noch ganz schön an Gewicht zulegen.


----------



## listerlyn (24. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Epoxid oder besser noch Autospachtelmasse. Der Wobby dürfte dann  eh noch ganz schön an Gewicht zulegen.



Mit Autospachtelmasse meinst du Spachelmasse für Metall (Dellen, etc.)

das hätte ich da...

Edit: Ich würde gerne Drillinge bei Diesem Shop bestellen, da es dort im Moment keine Versandkosten gibt. Nur welche Hakengröße sollte ich dann z.B. bei Denen nehmen? Die Größen sind ja wie ich gelesen habe von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich.


Edit2:
Soo...
habe jetzt den Spalt zugespachtelt mit GFK-Spachtelmasse. Damit ging es zwar nur grob, aber den Rest schließe ich dann mit dem Epoxydharz...
Bilder:
*Ist die Öse jetzt besser gebogen? oder soll ich sie nochmal endgültig besser hinbiegen, bevor ich die mit Epoxy vollständig zuklebe?*

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/6731/dsc04063b.jpg
http://img80.*ih.us/img80/5208/dsc04064y.jpg
http://img838.*ih.us/img838/5246/dsc04067b.jpg


----------



## Hecht 1995 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi @ all!

Ich versuche mich gerade an meinem ersten Stickbait. Möchte den DreamCatcher von Topwater Productions nachbauen. Den Rohling habe ich soweit fertig und bin jetzt soweit das ich das Gestänge in den Schlitz einkleben kann.

Aber kann ich das auch mit UHU Hart machen?

Und in welche Öle kann ich den Rohling einlegen?

Lg Lukas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> *Ist die Öse jetzt besser gebogen? oder soll ich sie nochmal endgültig besser hinbiegen, bevor ich die mit Epoxy vollständig zuklebe*


 

Oh Gott, jetzt hast du es ja kräftig übertrieben!!! :q
Mit hochbiegen meinte ich einen oder zwei Millimeter!!! #h

Selbst kleinste Änderungen haben da schon große Auswirkungen!

So wird dein Wobbler nicht laufen, also ganz schnell wieder runter mit der Öse!!!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Aber kann ich das auch mit UHU Hart machen?
> 
> Und in welche Öle kann ich den Rohling einlegen?
> 
> Lg Lukas


 

UHU hart ist ungeeignet. Du brauchst einen Zweikomponentigen Kleber ala UHU schnellfest (aber recht teuer, lieber was vergleichbares bestellen).

Warum einlegen? Macht nur Sinn, wenn du den Körper nicht mit Epoxid lackieren willst. Wenn du diese Anschaffungen noch nicht machen willst (laminierepoxid, eventuell Köderrad), dann kannst du den Rohling in eine 1:1 Mischung aus Terpentin / Leinöl ein paar Tage einlegen, dann ist er vollkommen gegen Wasser geschützt. Dann noch ein paar Tage trocknen lassen, bemalen und mit ein paar Schichten ganz normalem Klarlack versiegeln.
ABER: Durch das Einlegen wird dein Wobbler wesentlich schwerer! Alle Wassertests deswegen erst Nach dem Einlegen! Die Ösen bzw. den Draht solltest du aber schon vor dem Einlegen ankleben, da auf ölgetränkten Oberflächen kaum mehr was gescheit hält!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

betreffend dem Wettbewerb:

wie haben ja massig Zeit bis zur Abgabe. Ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht Sinn machen würde, noch eine zweite Schablone einzustellen, die dann ganz anders geformt ist. 
So würde jeder zwei Wobbler bauen müssen / können / dürfen...

Was meint ihr???


----------



## stefano89 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fänd ich gut #6


----------



## Hecht 1995 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist eine gute Idee!
Her mit der Zweiten.

Lg Lukas


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise: Das wäre super. Vielleicht reicht aber auch eine und man darf 2 Wobbler abgeben z.B. wenn sie sich in der Größe um 100% unterscheiden etc. Also wenn sie sich nicht nur durch das Finish unterscheiden.

Weitermachen!

Björn


----------



## weberei (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von mir aus auch zwei!

Wer will kann beide bauen und zur Wertung abgeben, wem eine Form nicht gefällt, oder wer nicht mit der Form klar kommt, hat dann ne zweite, die er bearbeiten kann...
Da müsste man dann nur schauen, wie das dann mit der Bewertung auschaut?! Für jede Form eine neue Umfrage oder eine Umfrage für beide Formen zusammen???

Naja, wie du sagtest, Zeit ist noch reichlich vorhanden, da kann man das alles besprechen.


----------



## Hannes94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also  ich würde es auch gut finden z.b. ein stink normales "Minnow" Modell.


----------



## diemai (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> betreffend dem Wettbewerb:
> 
> ...


 

..............wenn's sein muß........:q:q:q!

Zur Bewertung kann man dann ja auch beide getrennt einreichen(zwei Fotoserien) , das heißt , so kann jemand mit zwei verschiedenen Wobblern auch zwei verschiedene Plätze belegen , .....jedoch nur EIN eingereichtes Modell durchaus auch den 1. Platz machen .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ich dachte mir, dass es vielleicht Sinn machen würde, noch eine zweite Schablone einzustellen,



Von mir aus gerne auch noch mehr. :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok....






Das dürfte dann noch ganz andere Möglichkeiten eröffnen, jeder muss dann beide Schablonen bauen, über die Abstimmung (ob beide zusammen oder getrennt...) können wir uns dann noch Gedanken machen.

Warum seit ihr eigentlich alle daheim? Ist das Wetter bei euch auch so toll??? #d


----------



## diemai (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise 

Hab' aus "Nixfangfrust" heute auf's Angeln verzichtet ,..... falls es morgen aber nicht zu doll regnet , werd' ich's aber mal wieder versuchen !

Noch zwei Wochen , dann hab' ich sowieso erstmal Urlaub(hoffentlich sind die Hechte dann auch willig:q)!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Warum seit ihr eigentlich alle daheim? Ist das Wetter bei euch auch so toll??? #d



Regnerisch, war aber trotzdem 4 Stunden unterwegs.
Ergebnis einen Hecht auf einen gekauften Spinner. #c

Der ist mein letzter Trumpf wenn mit Eigenbauten nix geht. |supergri


----------



## bild (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super wäre noch wenn man beim 2. Wobb mit Airbrush arbeiten darf, weil wenn schon 2 Schablonen dann kann man auch 2 Kategorien machen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Super wäre noch wenn man beim 2. Wobb mit Airbrush arbeiten darf, weil wenn schon 2 Schablonen dann kann man auch 2 Kategorien machen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Niki


 

Nix Airbrush!
|supergri


----------



## listerlyn (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nix Airbrush!
> |supergri



finde ich auch, dann könnten nämlich in der 2. Kategorie nur wenig mitmachen bzw. chancen haben |rolleyes


----------



## bild (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön! 
Aber wenn wir schon 2 Kategorien von Schablonen haben, kannst du doch listerlyn den einen bemalen den zweiten auch. Aber fände es schön wenn man auch Airbrush Wobbs zeigen würde. So das jeder die chance hat zu zeigen was er im Pinseln kann und falls er Airbrush hat halt beim 2ten Wobb mit Airbrush dann haben die Pinseler eine Chance sich durchzusetzen aber auch die Brusher können beim 2ten Wobb mit den Pinslern kämpfen. 

Ich müsste mir jetzt auch unzählicge Sprühdosen kaufen das wäre auch unfair und ziemlich Kostenintensiv. 

Sonst müssen wir darüber nachdenken einen extra termin für Brushwobbs zu machen da wie Kohlmeise sagte damit Wobbler gemacht werden an die es schwer ist heran zu kommen .

Gerade auf sowas fahren doch die meisten im Forum ab oder?

Denkt mal bitte darüber nach.

MfG

Niki


----------



## Hannes94 (25. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde auch das Airbrush ungerecht gegenüber den anderen ist 
Du musst´s ja nicht mit Farbdosen machen du hast bestimmt noch ´n paar Wachsmalstifte oder Acrylfarbe zu hause.|bla:


----------



## west1 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auf die schnelle mal zwei Rohlinge gebastelt.







Wie weit seid denn ihr schon?


----------



## listerlyn (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ging aber schnell |bigeyes

wie lang sind die?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wie weit seid denn ihr schon?


 

Planungsphase...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab jetzt zum erstenmal mein neues Harz 601 + Härter 650 getestet. Ist vollkommen anders als das Harz 300 + Härter LS.

Das 600er ist wesentlich !!! dickflüssiger, daher sind viel stärkere Schichten aufbaubar. Beim Anmischen entstanden mehr Blasen als beim 300er und erschien auch nicht ganz so klar zu sein. Die Blasen verschwanden aber fast alle nach ein paar Minuten, mal sehen, wie das Ergebnis wird.


----------



## diemai (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise 

Danke für die Info , ....ich glaube auch , das auf der "Behnke"-Seite stand , das dieses Zeug wohl eher zum Laminieren gedacht ist ?

@ west1

Wie immer der Schnellste , Hubert , .........ich hingegen mache mir noch Gedanken|supergri !

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Das ging aber schnell |bigeyes
> 
> wie lang sind die?



Bei der Arbeit bin ich immer schnell. #c
Sind 12cm lang.



> Planungsphase...





> ich hingegen mache mir noch Gedanken|supergri !


 
Bin auch noch am Planen, ein paar Ideen hab ich aber schon...

Die, und ich denk mal noch ein paar sind nur zum üben.
Hab seit dem letzten Winter keine mehr gebaut, brauch halt Training!


----------



## weberei (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wie weit seid denn ihr schon?



1) Sehen sehr gut aus, die Rohlinge!

2)Ich habe auch bereits angefangen. Ich mache mir schon die ganze Zeit Gedanken darüber, was ich denn machen soll. Ob Mehrteiler, Topwater Köder, Jerk oder doch lieber den "normalen" Wobbler. Dann stellt sich die Frage: wie soll er denn designed werden? normal bepinselt oder doch mit in epoxy gemischter Farbe oder auch noch zusätzliches Foiling?
Naja, es ist ja noch viel Zeit zum Planen und einfach Arbeiten. Gestern und Heute habe ich schonmal angefangen, es wurde mein erster Mehrteiler, der mir allerdings nicht so toll gefällt. Das Design ist gut geworden, aber die Gelenke usw sind nicht so der Bringer geworden, außerdem war mir die ganze Arbeit doch zu viel, ich bin eher einer, der schnell und bitte ohne große Probleme einen guten Köder bauen will. Der Mehrteiler hat mir aber alles abgefordert. einmal und nie wieder  er wollte und wollte nicht laufen, jetzt tut er es auch nicht so recht, zumindest nicht, wenn er ganz hinten einen Drilling hängen hat. So bekommt er jetzt nur nen Bauchdrilling, muss reichen.
Bilder gibts vermutlich morgen. Ist halt schon fertig bemalt, dreht derzeit die Runden im Karussell...

guten abend
weberei  #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich denke, einer wird ein Mehrteiler und der andere...??? 

Weber: die Tatsache, dass mehrteilige Wobbs nicht gescheit laufen wollen, hängt auch damit zusammen, dass die allermeisten einteiligen nicht nur links-rechts-wobbeln, sondern auch flanken. Und das kann ein Mehrteiler nicht gut. Deswegen immer schauen, dass die Kopföse nicht zu tief sitzt und die Schaufel nicht zu weit hinten, dann wirds auch was.


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise: Ich pinsel die Blasen immer weg beim Einstreichen. Bitte Berichte doch mal anschließend wenn alles fertig ist ob es bei Wasserkontakt milchig wird. Bei mir ist das fast immer milchig geworden trotz genaustem Wiegen. Viel Glück

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise: Ich pinsel die Blasen immer weg beim Einstreichen. Bitte Berichte doch mal anschließend wenn alles fertig ist ob es bei Wasserkontakt milchig wird. Bei mir ist das fast immer milchig geworden trotz genaustem Wiegen. Viel Glück
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Björn


 


Das mit dem milchig werden ist mir beim 300er auch schon passiert, vor allem, wenn die Umgebungstemperatur niedrig ist. Ich glaube auch, dass es dann passieren kann, wenn man aus Versehen zuviel Härter erwischt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h@ all

Lasst uns die Sachen, die zum Wettbewerb gehören, besser in den entsprechenden Trööt im Raubfischbereich posten. So halten wir den immer "oben" und füllen ihn auch mit Leben!


----------



## listerlyn (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi #h

denkt ihr, der hier wird gut laufen, von der Grundform her? (oder stimmt etwas gar nicht)
und wie/wo würdet ihr bei diesem Modell die Ösen ankleben?
Schlitz sägen? Löcher bohren? 

http://img545.*ih.us/img545/8122/dsc04074b.jpg

danke #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Hi #h
> 
> denkt ihr, der hier wird gut laufen, von der Grundform her? (oder stimmt etwas gar nicht)
> und wie/wo würdet ihr bei diesem Modell die Ösen ankleben?
> Schlitz sägen? Löcher bohren


 

So vielleicht:




Rot: flacherer Lauf, Schnuröse an der Nase (etwas nach unten gebogen)

Lila: tiefer Lauf, Schnuröse auf der Schaufel 

Grün: Blei


----------



## weberei (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, der angekündigte 1. Versuch des Wettbewerbköders...

Nicht unbedingt super, aber so macht man seine Erfahrungen.
Die originale Form ist aber irgendwie nichtmehr wirklich zu erkennen |bigeyes

Naja, der wird eh nicht dersein, den ich zum Wettbewerb schicke.


----------



## listerlyn (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> So vielleicht:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 145687
> 
> ...



und wie dann die Öse(n) für die Haken anbringen? durch Löcher und einfach reinkleben oder eine Durchgehende Achse?

PS: Wie tragt ihr das Epoxydharz auf den Wobbler auf? Mit dem Pinsel wäre es ja sehr verschwenderisch


----------



## weberei (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

ich trage Epoxy immer mit dem Pinsel auf. Ich finde nicht, dass das verschwenderisch ist. Pinsel nachher immer schön in Aceton (Lackentferner) -oder wie das Zeug heißt- auswaschen. Natürlich bevor das Epoxy aushärtet  Klappt sehr gut, den Pinsel kann man recht oft verwenden.


----------



## listerlyn (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

OK, Aceton habe ich nicht da. Löst sich das Epoxi auch in Verdünnung oder Terpentinersatz? |rolleyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> und wie dann die Öse(n) für die Haken anbringen? durch Löcher und einfach reinkleben oder eine Durchgehende Achse?


 

Ich würde Löcher bohren. Wenn du mit einem 3mm Bohrer vorbohrst und Ösen aus 1mm Draht selbst biegst, kriegt man die schön eng reingedreht. Das Bohrloch mit Epox füllen und rein damit. Hält bomenfest.


----------



## weberei (28. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn:

ich weiß nicht wie das Zeug heißt, das ich verwende. Es ist eben Lackentferner, zum Auswaschen von Pinseln. Probier deine Flüssigkeit ganz einfach mal mit einem Pinsel aus, den du eh nicht mehr brauchst und dann weißt du, ob es klappt oder nicht.


-----------------

Hier noch meine beiden neuen Rohlinge, 8cm lang und je einer von den beiden Formen zum Wettbewerb....


----------



## stefano89 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vllt hab ichs ja überlesen listerlyn, aber aus welchem Holz ist denn der Rohling?
Sieht mir nicht nach einem Hartholz aus.
Wie lang ist er denn? Ich finde, der könnte ruhig eine durchgehende Drahtachse bekommen, wenn er nicht größer als 12cm ist.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Vllt hab ichs ja überlesen listerlyn, aber aus welchem Holz ist denn der Rohling?
> Sieht mir nicht nach einem Hartholz aus.
> Wie lang ist er denn? Ich finde, der könnte ruhig eine durchgehende Drahtachse bekommen, wenn er nicht größer als 12cm ist.
> Gruß Steffen


 

Bei einem solch bauchigen Wobbler muss der Schlitz aber schon sehr tief liegen, denn gewöhnlich muss da doch recht viel Blei rein.
Traut euch ruhig, Ösen zu verkleben. Kein Süßwasserfisch, nicht mal der 2m Waller, wird es jemals schaffen, eine gut verklebte selbstgedrehte Öse rauszureißen.


----------



## stefano89 (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da haste wohl recht...bei Harthölzern...


----------



## listerlyn (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, ich brauche einen kleinen Tipp von euch...#h
und zwar wie ich kleine Mengen Epoxidharz & Härter im richtigen Verhältnis (100:40) anmischen/dosieren kann.
Also nur so wenig, um eine Achse einzukleben.
Selbst spritzen sind dafür zu grob...#d


----------



## wizo (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mach einfach Tropfen ... 10 und 4 Tropfen 
oder 5 und 2 Tropfen im Verhältniss mischen


----------



## bafoangler (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wizo: 	 		
 		"mach einfach Tropfen ... 10 und 4 Tropfen 
oder 5 und 2 Tropfen im Verhältniss mischen "

--> Wird soviel nicht werden. Das Harz ist weitaus zäher als der Härter... Da werden die Tropfen sehr ungleich und die Pampe dann nicht fest. Zur Not nimm die 1ml Spritzen.

Kauf dir lieber ne Feinwaage. Gibts für ca 15€ bei --bay. Aufs hundertstel Gramm genau bekommsts dann mit bissl Feingefühl hin.

Oder nimm Polyesterharz für diese Arbeiten. Bei einem Mischverhältnis von Harz:Härter = 100:2 ca 25min Verarbeitungszeit. Je mehr Härter desto schneller wirds fest, anders als beim Epoxy. Zudem kann man eben schon nach 10min, bei 6% Härter, weiterarbeiten. Voll belastbar nach wenigen Stunden. Zum Versiegeln allerdings nix (matt, trübe,nicht flexibel und greift viele Lacke an...

Greez


----------



## listerlyn (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, hab das Problem gelöst, habe doch feinere spritzen genommen und einfach ein bisschen mehr angemischt...jetzt wurde halt gleich der ganze Wobbler einmal angestrichen |supergri

danke

PS: Die Farbe hat es nicht fein zerstäubt...ein toller Effekt mit toller Farbe |supergri

http://img827.*ih.us/img827/3163/dsc04078b.jpg

Ich habe hier Schraubösen aus Messing, die ich natürlich reinkleben würde, nur reicht die Länge? zum Vergleich ein Zahnstocher

http://img714.*ih.us/img714/525/dsc04083b.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Länge reicht, wenn du ein Stück der eigentlichen Öse mit einklebst. Dazu einfach ein wenig das Bohrloch mit einem größeren Bohrer ansenken.

Oder aber, was besser ist, aus 1mm Stahldraht die Ösen selbst drehen, so kann man die im Fall der Fälle noch ein wenig biegen.


----------



## listerlyn (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok. Dann werde ich mal schauen, Draht habe ich natürlich auch da...danke #h


----------



## diemai (29. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Ok. Dann werde ich mal schauen, Draht habe ich natürlich auch da...danke #h


 

Zu den gedrehten Drahtösen hätte ich eindeutig mehr Vertrauen als zu diesen kurzen Baumarkt-Schraubösen , .......wichtig bei den gedrehten Drahtösen ist aber ,den  Kleber IN die Bohrung zu füllen und nicht nur auf den Schaft zu schmieren(da streift er sich nähmlich beim Einführen ab) !

Spezielle V2A-Schraubösen zum Köderbau gibt's hier :

http://www.lureparts.nl

http://www.mooreslures.com 

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> wichtig ist aber... ,den Kleber IN die Bohrung zu füllen und nicht nur auf den Schaft zu schmieren(da streift er sich nähmlich beim Einführen ab) !


 

Demai, du Ferkel!!!


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Ich habe schon länger vermutet , .......das Wobbler für manche Leute etwas Erotisches an sich haben.........:q:q:q:q!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, keine Chance mehr, dich da rauszuwinden...#d
Ich höre schon die Sirene des Fahnders erschallen...


----------



## Honeyball (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist zwar etwas schwierig zu zitieren, aber wenn das:


diemai schrieb:


> aber ,den  Kleber IN die Bohrung zu füllen und nicht nur auf den Schaft zu schmieren(da streift er sich nähmlich beim Einführen ab) !


alleine stehen bleibt, ist's in jedem Fall ein


----------



## diemai (30. September 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Offensichtlich ist es aus evolutionären Gründen notwendig , das ein großer Teil der männlichen Bevölkerung permanent von Gedanken sexueller Art beseelt zu sein scheint , .......sonst wären wir vermutlich schon längst ausgestorben|kopfkrat |kopfkrat!

                        Gruß , diemai:m


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehehehe ich troll mich gerade ab. Dieter, jetzt suchst Du noch nach Ausreden;-)#h

Viele Grüße,

Björn|wavey:


----------



## diemai (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hehehehe ich troll mich gerade ab. Dieter, jetzt suchst Du noch nach Ausreden;-)#h
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Björn|wavey:


 
ICH .....Ausreden ???????#c#c#c

Ich habe schließlich nur zu erklären versucht , wie man gedrehte Drahtösen haltbar einkleben kann , .......für manche Schwanzdenker wohl zu eindeutig zweideutig , .......aber das war absolut nicht meine Intention #c#c.

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## listerlyn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe den nächsten Wobbler zum bemalen bereit, kann ich jetzt direkt über die Epoxidharz-Schicht lackieren? oder ist eine Grundierung davor nötig?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

einfach mal malern...
die Schaufel sieht vielleicht einen Tick zu lang aus, aber das kann auch täuschen. 

Ich muss echt sagen, dafür, dass du erst angefangen hast, schauen deine Arbeiten bisher echt gut aus!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

P.S.: Wenn du eine ganz glatte Unterlage haben willst, schleif über die Epoxi Schicht noch mal mit einem 400er Papier drüber, das kappt die Fasern, die sich beim Lackieren aufgestellt haben.


----------



## weberei (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine ersten beiden Wettbewerbsköder sind fertig.
Ich denke, dass ich im Laufe der Zeit noch schönere und besonderere Wobbler bauen werde, somit kann ich diese ruhigen Gewinnes zeigen  Nix ausergewöhnliches dabei.

Sind 8cm lang und mit Acrylfarbe, die ich in Epoxy gemischt habe, bemalt.
Der Firetiger gefällt mir nicht ganz, die Farben sind etwas blass und die schwarzen Streifen leider missglückt  Was solls, ist noch sooooo viel Zeit.


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab' 'mal einige Bilder von Rohlingen geschossen , die ich während der letzten Wochen/Monate gebaut habe , ......die meisten davon sind nur mit Handsäge und Schnitzmesser OHNE Papierskizze ausgearbeitet worden(Schaufelschlitze aber maschinell wegen der Genauigkeit) .

Habe irgendwie noch keine Lust zum Weitermachen gehabt , aber zusammen mit meinen Wettbewerbs-Ködern wird der eine oder andere davon(vielleicht ja auch alle) mit fertiggestellt werden .

Materialien sind einfache Kiefern-Baulatten , Abachiholz und ein Tropenholz(ich glaube , Meranti#c) , Tauchlippen aus 3mm Lexan(Polycarbonat) , 1,5mm Alu-Blech oder 0,5mm V2A-Blech , ........die meisten Rohlinge sind mit speziellen Köder-Schraubösen aus V2A versehen , ......einige Tieftaucher haben auch ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem aus 1,0mm V2A-Schweißdraht .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen gut aus Dieter!#6

Zwei Rasselköder sind auch dabei. Bringen die bei dir was, hab mit meinen bisher noch nix gefangen.  

Hab gerade einen Wettbewerbsköder ausgesägt, mal schauen ob ich den heute noch in Form bringe. Zusehen gibts den aber erst zum Schluss!:q


----------



## listerlyn (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo...mein erster ist fertig :m

http://img709.*ih.us/img709/6496/dsc04109b.jpg


----------



## weberei (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:
klasse Rohlinge! Sehen echt super aus

@ listerlyn:
|bigeyes WOW! Du hast gerade eben erst angefangen und baust schon solche Wobbler! Respekt!


----------



## listerlyn (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ listerlyn:
> |bigeyes WOW! Du hast gerade eben erst angefangen und baust schon solche Wobbler! Respekt!



Danke

Ich habe als 1. Schicht über das Holz ja eine Schicht Epoxi gemacht, reicht es dann jetzt als Endlack Bootslack/Klarlack zu nehmen?


----------



## bild (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhh würde sowieso mehrere Schichten Epoxy drauf machen ist Hechtsicherer. Und du willst doch nicht das dein schönes Design kaputt gekratzt wird weil du nur Klarlack genammen hast 


MfG

Niki


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@demai

da sind ja wieder viele spezielle Kreationen dabei!
Klasse Ideen!


----------



## listerlyn (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe den nächsten bemalt...es wurde ein Firetiger :q Diesmal habe ich nur den Pinsel verwendet
die Ösen und die Schaufel werde ich nachträglich dranmachen...

http://img245.*ih.us/img245/2070/dsc04117b.jpg


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn

Der sieht ja super aus , ....du hast wirklich Talent#6 !

@ Kohlmeise , @ west1 , @ weberei

Vielen Dank , ...habe einfach 'mal so 'drauf los geschnitzt bei den Meisten !

Den einen kleinen Bananen-Wobbler mit V2A-"Stoßstange" habe ich nach Inspiration dieses Köders geschnitzt , werde wohl irgendwann auch 'mal größere Versionen bauen(hab' ich zumindestens vor) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hi00FECnQs

Die beiden gekrümmten Tieftaucher sind nach australischem Vorbild gebaut, bei dem flachen Wobbler mit der riesigen Lippe habe ich allerdings die Sorge , ihn nicht mehr richtig austrimmen zu können , da die Lippe recht viel wiegt und ich auch kein dünneres Lexan parat habe , ........na ja , schau'n 'mer 'mal , ...verkleinern kann ich die Lippe nachträglich ja immer noch !

Hubert , ......wegen der Rasseln kann ich dir leider keine Angaben machen , ...........die meisten gekauften Wobbler ha'm ja auch welche , ........in trüben Gewässern kann ich deren Vorteile auch durchaus nachvollziehen , ....aber der individuelle Sound müsste die Räuber schon direkt ansprechen ,...........ich glaube , das das bei meinem Blinker "DinnerBell" zufällig gelungen ist ,..... ich führe seine Fängigkeit darauf zurück(andere "stille" Blinkermodelle laufen ja nun wirklich verführerischer , finde ich) !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekFIStco5x0

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Listerlyn, du machst mir Angst! Der ist echt... |bigeyes 
Weiß  nicht, was ich sagen soll.

Und der ist echt ein klasse Beispiel dafür, was man mit dem Pinsel erreichen kann. Die Farbübergänge sind Airbrush ähnlich. Die schwarzen Streifen sind auch sehr akkurat gemalt. Wie hast du die so genau mit nem Pinsel hinbekommen? bei mir sind die Spitzen am Ende immer nicht spitz, sondern platt. Vielleicht ist mein Pinsel zu dick?!
Daumen hoch für soviel Talent!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> bei mir sind die Spitzen am Ende immer nicht spitz, sondern platt. Vielleicht ist mein Pinsel zu dick?!


 

Sacht ma, sind denn hier nur noch Ferkel am Werk???
#h


----------



## weberei (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

PINSEL nicht Pimm** #q|krach: 

Was seid ihr denn alle für versaute Menschen, dass ihr immer so einen zweideutigen Kram darein interpretiert?! #c

Naja, wo ich es mir jetzt anschaue, ist es ja schon etwas versaut #c


----------



## listerlyn (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei
danke |rolleyes
Ich habe ein Pinsel mit der Größe 2 benutzt.
Der war zufälligerweise schon ein bisschen kaputt, also ne Menge der Haare waren schon ab, vlt hatts deshalb so gut geklappt |bigeyes Und die schwarze Farbe (Revell-emailfarbe) habe ich noch passend mit Verdünnung gemischt, damit sie ein bisschen dünnflüssiger wurde...sonst hätte ich bestimmt keine Spitzen hinbekommen 
wenn ich die Bunten Farben auch verdünnt hätte, wären sie vlt besser in sich verlaufen...das nächste mal dann :m


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sacht ma, sind denn hier nur noch Ferkel am Werk???
> #h


 

.................ständig reproduktionswillig eben , wer so etwas ständig in irgendwelche Texte hineininterpretiert :q:q:q:m!

                                     Gruß , diemai|wavey:


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , ......wegen der Rasseln kann ich dir leider keine Angaben machen , ...........die meisten gekauften Wobbler ha'm ja auch welche , ........in trüben Gewässern kann ich deren Vorteile auch durchaus nachvollziehen , ....aber der individuelle Sound müsste die Räuber schon direkt ansprechen ,...........ich glaube , das das bei meinem Blinker "DinnerBell" zufällig gelungen ist ,..... ich führe seine Fängigkeit darauf zurück(andere "stille" Blinkermodelle laufen ja nun wirklich verführerischer , finde ich) !



Hab ein paar gekaufte mit Rasseln bisher hat noch keiner großartig was gebracht. Wobbler ohne fangen besser, sag ich mal. Kann aber auch sein dass ich mit den Rasslern zu wenig angle. |kopfkrat

Dieter dein Video vom Dinner Bell kenn ich, #6 hab mir auch schon ein paar Bilder zum nachbauen gesichert. :m

@ listerlyn

Sieht gut aus, den hast du gut angepinselt.#6
Das sind doch nicht deine ersten Eigenbauten, oder? :q


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Listerlyn, du machst mir Angst! Der ist echt... |bigeyes
> Weiß nicht, was ich sagen soll.
> 
> Und der ist echt ein klasse Beispiel dafür, was man mit dem Pinsel erreichen kann. Die Farbübergänge sind Airbrush ähnlich. Die schwarzen Streifen sind auch sehr akkurat gemalt. Wie hast du die so genau mit nem Pinsel hinbekommen? bei mir sind die Spitzen am Ende immer nicht spitz, sondern platt. Vielleicht ist mein Pinsel zu dick?!
> Daumen hoch für soviel Talent!


 

Doch, mit dem Pinsel geht so einiges. 
Dieser dürfte mein bisher bester "Stoppel-Wobbler" sein. Die Übergänge kriegt man mit ein wenig Übung schon hin.
Ich habe aber bisher nur mit Acryl und Pinsel gemalt. Für die Nass-in-Nass Pinseltechnik ist Acryl nicht so gut geeignet, da es viel zu schnell trocknet. Da wären eventuell Modellbaufarben ala Revell im Vorteil.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................ständig reproduktionswillig eben , wer so etwas ständig in irgendwelche Texte hineininterpretiert :q:q:q:m!


 


Reproduktion ist im vollen Gange...
Vielleicht ist´s noch ein wenig Prokuktionsüberschuss, der möglichst billig verramscht werden muss...:q:q:q


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Reproduktion ist im vollen Gange...
> Vielleicht ist´s noch ein wenig Prokuktionsüberschuss, der möglichst billig verramscht werden muss...:q:q:q


 
:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

@ west1

Hubert , auf http://www.KoederDesign.de sind noch 'mal die gleichen Bilder zum Bau des "DinnerBell"(nebst zwei anderen Blinker-Modellen)zu finden , ....mit ausführlicheren Erklärungen als wie auf "YouTube" . Der Thread dort heißt "Blinkerherstellung in der heimischen Werkstatt" , ....oder so ähnlich .

Noch 'mal was zu den Rassel-Wobblern :

Ich besitze einige dieser sinkenden sogenannten "lipless crankbaits"(Rattlin' Rapala , Ratt'L'Trap , Bill Lewis Supertrap , Mann's Manniac , etc.......) , wo die Einhängeöse auf'm Rücken ist und deren Bauch voll mit Stahlkugeln ist .

Beim Einholen vibrieren die Dinger und machen mehr Lärm wie 'ne Rumba-Rassel , der Sound erinnert etwas an'ne Klapperschlange , finde ich , .......man kann ihn im Boot schon auf mehrere Meter Tiefe hören , da dieses ja als ein Resonanzkörper wirkt .

Man kann sie konstant einholen oder auch jiggen , gefangen habe ich darauf bisjetzt eher wenig(einen Barsch über 40cm , einen untermaßigen Hecht , wenig Klein-Barsch) , obwohl ich sie eigentlich immer 'mal wieder 'ranhänge .

Was ich aber 'mal festgestellt habe ist , das wenn wir mit zwei Ruten vertikal unter'm Boot angeln(eine Rute mit Barschzocker , die andere mit so'nem "lipless crankbait") , die Barsche anscheinend von den Geräuschen des Wobblers angelockt werden , jedoch aber nicht auf ihn beißen , sondern nur auf den kleinen Zocker .

Zuvor hatten wir zwei Zocker benutzt , da kamen keine Bisse ,...... erst nachdem der Rasselwobbler an einer Rute 'dran war , stellten sich die Bisse am verbleibenden Zocker ein ,........ daraus schließe ich , das der Krachmacher die Fische unter's Boot lockt ???

Denke , das das mit Wurm ,-oder KöFi-Angeln wohl auch funzen würde(wenn man nebenbei so'nen Rassler einsetzt) ??

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## listerlyn (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> @ listerlyn
> 
> Sieht gut aus, den hast du gut angepinselt.#6
> Das sind doch nicht deine ersten Eigenbauten, oder? :q



Danke, der Firetiger ist mein dritter, der silberne der zweite und der erste ist von der Bemalung nicht schön geworden |supergri


----------



## bild (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe ein Problem -.- :r:r:c
2 schöne Wobbs gestern im Köderrad epoxiert. Nach ca 25-30 Minuten stellte ich an manchen Stellen so schlierenhafte Trübung fest.  Nun heute  sehen sie an den meisten Stellen wie angehaucht aus  ihr wisst was ich meine oder? 

Gibt es da eine Lösung wie Backen oder so habe ich glaube hier schonmal gelesen???

Und wie kommt das mit dem Trüben???

Bitte um Hilfe.


Edit:
Hier noch ein Bild 
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/8863/neuebitmap7.png


MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , auf http://www.KoederDesign.de sind noch 'mal die gleichen Bilder zum Bau des "DinnerBell"(nebst zwei anderen Blinker-Modellen)zu finden , ....mit ausführlicheren Erklärungen als wie auf "YouTube" . Der Thread dort heißt "Blinkerherstellung in der heimischen Werkstatt" , ....oder so ähnlich .


 Danke Dieter.:m Wenn ich mir mal welche baue schaue ich dort nach. Bin ja dort auch schon ein paar Jahre angemeldet nur ganz selten online.



> Zuvor hatten wir zwei Zocker benutzt , da kamen keine Bisse ,...... erst nachdem der Rasselwobbler an einer Rute 'dran war , stellten sich die Bisse am verbleibenden Zocker ein ,........ daraus schließe ich , das der Krachmacher die Fische unter's Boot lockt ???


Guter Tipp! :m
Hab irgendwo in ner Kiste so ein Teil rumliegen, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen.


----------



## weberei (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn:

ok, danke, werde mal bei den nächsten Wobblern dein Verfahren testen...

@ bild:

ich kenne trübes Epoxy nur durch Wasser oder ungenügendes Verrühren.
Ersteres passiert bei zu schnellem Kontakt von unausgehärtetem Epoxy und Wasser. Man sollte 3 Tage warten, bis man den versiegelten Köder ins Wasser lässt. War da vielleicht ein ein Wassertropfen drauf, den du mit dem Epoxy zusammen verteilt hast?
Oder du hast Harz und Härter nicht genügend vermengt?!

Genau klären wird man es bestimmt nicht können, aber das wären meine beiden Erklärungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## bild (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhh ich epoxier gleich nochmal drüber habe das nur in warmes Wasser gestellt damit es flüssiger wird, dabei ist der Becher durch die Wärme etwas beschlagen. Kann das daran liegen? (also von innen)


MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Mhh ich epoxier gleich nochmal drüber habe das nur in warmes Wasser gestellt damit es flüssiger wird, dabei ist der Becher durch die Wärme etwas beschlagen. Kann das daran liegen? (also von innen)



Ich hab letzten Winter öfters mal das Benhke 601 + Härter 650 im etwa handwarmen Wasserbad vor dem mischen etwas angewärmt, beschlagen ist der Becher nicht. 

Wie heiß war denn dein Wasser?


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild Dadrann wird´s liegen , aber den Hechten und Barschen stört es auf keinen fall.


----------



## bild (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ehm wie warm jo so das es halt genug war den (Plastikbecher) von innen zu beschlagen lassen 

Schon kla das dies den Fischen nichts macht nur ein Wobb der 2 ist fürn Kumpel der auch baut dem macht es schon was .


MfG

Niki


----------



## Honeyball (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was ein schönes Zitat:


weberei schrieb:


> bei mir sind die Spitzen am Ende immer nicht spitz, sondern platt. Vielleicht ist mein Pinsel zu dick?!


Erst sind sie spitz und dann sind sie platt,....
...und alles nur wegen Deinem dicken Pinsel !!!!:m


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mensch webereii..... nun behersch dich doch mal  . Das wollten wir garnicht wissen .


----------



## weberei (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oha jetzt hat es mich erwischt #d

Aber die wirkliche Zweideutigkeit fiel mir jetzt erst auf. Vorher dachte ich nur "naja, dicker Pinsel... ok." Aber das mit spitz und dann sind sogar die spitzen (frauen) platt. Oh Gott, das hat Potential zum Ferkel Oktober'10 #q
Ich will nicht so ne hässliche Signatur #d:c

Aber bin ja hier in guter Gesellschaft, diemai ist zur Zeit ja auch ziemlich weit vorne bei der Abstimmung zum Ferkel September'10.

Was solls. Nicht vom Basteln ablenken lassen! Wie weit seid ihr mittlerweile mit den Wettbewerbsködern? 
Ich bin seit den ersten beiden nicht weiter gekommen, ich habe nur weitere Male die Schablone auf meine PU Schaumplatten übertragen, müssen noch ausgesägt werden. Noch 2 Tage, dann sind Ferien und es wird gebastelt ohne Ende :m


----------



## listerlyn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mal eine Frage..hab mich jetzt mal einige Seiten durch den Besenstil-Thread durchgelesen.
Wie hat den "Pelznase" die hier gemacht? Hat da irgendjemand ne Ahnung? er ist ja nichtmehr im Forum aktiv...









Irgendwie mit einer Folie, aber wie dann das Muster? #d
sieht nämlich richtig gut aus...


----------



## weberei (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das ist selbstklebende Alufolie, bzw Alutape.

die gibt es wie zB Tesa auf Rollen, ist etwa 5-7cm breit. Das schneidet man auf die richtige Länge zurecht (etwas länger als der Köder ist, als Notreserve). Dann mit zB einer Cutterklinge oder anderen harten Gegenständen vorsichtig so ein Schuppen Muster einprägen. Dann das Papier auf der Rückseite des Alutapes abziehen, auf den Wobbler kleben und glattstreichen und anpressen. 
Ich denke die Farben wurden mit dem Airbrush aufgetragen, man kann es aber täuschend ähnlich mit Epoxy machen, in das man etwas Acrylfarbe einmischt. Dann mit einem Pinsel auf die Folie auftragen.

West1 hat auf seiner Homepage einen Beitrag geschrieben, wie man den Wobbler mit der Folie beklebt, das nennt man "Foiling". Kannst du ja mal googeln. Hier der Link zu west1 Artikel:
http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Seite6.htm
ziemlich weit untem im Text

viel spaß beim Nachbauen!


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt wollte ich gerade schreiben dass bis nach dem Wobblerbauwettbewerb keiner ne Ahnung hat wie Pelznase das gemacht hat!

Scheixe zu spät.

Schon wieder umdisponieren!|kopfkrat


----------



## listerlyn (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke |rolleyes
wo kann man denn dieses "Alutape" kaufen? gibt es das im  Baumarkt?


----------



## west1 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Danke |rolleyes
> wo kann man denn dieses "Alutape" kaufen? gibt es das im  Baumarkt?



Kann mich gerade nicht erinnern, müßte aber auch schon irgendwo stehen. |kopfkrat


Nachtrag 
|licht Frag mal einen Heizungsmonteur nach dem Alutape, die benutzen das Zeugs beim Rohrisolieren.


----------



## bild (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So meine gefoilten sind fertig!! 

http://img708.*ih.us/img708/9380/gggggy.png
Der ist für Konrad (don rhabano) (7cm FL)

http://img839.*ih.us/img839/238/hhhhhhb.png
Der ist für mich als Test wie es ohne Airbrush ist  fürn Wettbewerb.  (8cm FL)


Kritik erwünscht 

MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Danke |rolleyes
> wo kann man denn dieses "Alutape" kaufen? gibt es das im Baumarkt?


 

Hab' 'mal was im Euro-Shop gefunden , im Baumarkt müste es das aber auch geben , ........ich würde aber nach Tape schau'n , welches an der Rückseite 'ne Schutzfolie hat , das kann man dann viel besser verarbeiten und auch zuschneiden , ........außerdem hat man so keine eventuellen Klebe-Rückstände auf der Folienoberfläche . 

@ bild

.............siehste , .........geht doch auch ohne Luftpinsel sehr gut#6#6 !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild  die schauen echt gut aus:m bei dem oberen hätte ich  die Flanken noch etwas blau lackiert.



Heute kam meine neue Airbrush Pistole an, also schnell an den Kompressor geschlossen und losgespritzt ..... allerdings funktionierte es nicht so wirklich.  Als ich den Hebel runterdrückte und nach hinten zog Spritzte es wie bei ´nem Feuerwehrschlauch  vorne raus:c.Das war echt ´ne  Schweinerei bei mir. Morgen werde ich sie mal aufschrauben um zu gucken was damit los ist.


----------



## bild (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du die Farbe vllt. nicht gut genug verdünnt?


MfG

Niki


----------



## Naghul (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ich die ersten köder sehen, habe ich eigentlich keine lust mehr an dem wettbewerb teilzunhemen #d
glaube meine werden echt besch.... aussehen, so ohne lutpinsel 

aber ich habe schon ein paar ideen und alleine die vorbereitung für das schuppenmuster hat mich 4h gekostet, hoffentlich wird es sich auszahlen :m


----------



## don rhabano (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soso der Herr Naghul klebt bestimmt pailletten zusammen 


@bild 
Siehste...geht doch mit der trübheit .


----------



## Naghul (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hehe, das habe ich vor einigen monaten echt gemacht, aber das ergebniss war nicht so toll, weil die zu stark auftragen.
danach habe ich mir ein weissfisch vorgenommen und den so filitiert, das nur noch die haut und die schuppen übrig waren. nach dem trocknen wollte ich dann die schuppen auf den wobbler aufkleben, aber wegen zeitmangel liegt das zeug noch hier rum. vielelicht mache ich an dan kalten tagen ein versuch.

aber für den wettbewerb habe ich was anderes vor, was gaaannnzz geheimes  

gruss


----------



## diemai (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hehe, das habe ich vor einigen monaten echt gemacht, aber das ergebniss war nicht so toll, weil die zu stark auftragen.
> danach habe ich mir ein weissfisch vorgenommen und den so filitiert, das nur noch die haut und die schuppen übrig waren. nach dem trocknen wollte ich dann die schuppen auf den wobbler aufkleben, aber wegen zeitmangel liegt das zeug noch hier rum. vielelicht mache ich an dan kalten tagen ein versuch.
> 
> aber für den wettbewerb habe ich was anderes vor, was gaaannnzz geheimes
> ...


 
Sollte es dann mit den Fischschuppen in etwa so aussehen|kopfkrat:m ?

Hier wurden ganze Häute verwendet , nur für 24 Std. zwischen Buchseiten und Zeitungspapier getrocknet , soweit ich weiß , ....dann aufgeklebt , versiegelt , gebrusht und endversiegelt .

Natürlich nicht von mir , ......hohe finnische Wobblerkunst eben , einfach Spitzenklasse#6#6 !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sowas habe ich mir auch schon mal überlegt. Nur irgendwie noch nicht ausprobiert...


----------



## weberei (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild:
sind doch gut gelungen, die ersten ohne Airbrush!

@ west1:
Sorry, dass ich dir jetzt den Plan versaut habe  Früher oder später hätte er es eh im Thread gefunden, wir haben die Frage ja schon häufiger beantwortet...


----------



## west1 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ west1:
> Sorry, dass ich dir jetzt den Plan versaut habe  Früher oder später hätte er es eh im Thread gefunden, wir haben die Frage ja schon häufiger beantwortet...



Passt schon! :m

War eh nicht ernst gemeint das mit dem umdisponieren. |supergri

Bin auch gerade am überlegen wie ich das Schuppenmuster auf den Köder bring, oder ob ich überhaupt eins mache.

Naghul mach doch mal ein paar Vorschläge. |kopfkrat


----------



## Naghul (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Naghul mach doch mal ein paar Vorschläge. |kopfkrat



du im moment ist es echt unpassend, wegen zeitmangel und so. ich denke das ich dann am 1.1.2011 wieder zeit habe und dann können wir uns darüber unterhalten


----------



## Naghul (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Sollte es dann mit den Fischschuppen in etwa so aussehen|kopfkrat:m ?
> 
> Hier wurden ganze Häute verwendet , nur für 24 Std. zwischen Buchseiten und Zeitungspapier getrocknet , soweit ich weiß , ....dann aufgeklebt , versiegelt , gebrusht und endversiegelt .
> 
> ...




eigendlich wollte ich die einzelnen schuppen aufkleben und nicht mit der haut. aber mit der haut ist es natürlich stressfreier. evtl. mache ich mal nen test. (nach dem 1.1.2011 )


----------



## surfer93 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler, die ihr alle baut!
Ich hab auch mal wieder zwei... Der eine ist fertig und wieder mit leuchtfarbe, der andere bekommt morgen sien finish warscheinlich mit Alu Beide sind ohne Ösen 6cm lang

Gruß Tim


----------



## west1 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> du im moment ist es echt unpassend, wegen zeitmangel und so. ich denke das ich dann am 1.1.2011 wieder zeit habe und dann können wir uns darüber unterhalten



Ja so in etwa hatte ichs mir gedacht


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also  das mit der Fischhaut muss ich auch mal ausprobieren, sieht  echt  gut aus|bigeyes.

@ Surfer93 
Für den anfang nicht schlecht :m wo giebt es denn diese Leuchtfarbe? Das wäre  bestimmt gut als Farbe für die Bäuche von Jerkbaits #c|kopfkrat

Übrigens habe ich auch wieder was gebastelt   einmal als Rohling und  fertig lackiert mit 2 schichten Epoxid. Der ist c.a 14cm ganz laaaangsam sinkend  und wiegt ungefehr 65gr.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Shit happens...
Gestern war ich auf einer Schlepprunde unterwegs und weihte den hier ein:






Nach einer halben Stunde bekam ich einen Biss, der sich richtig gut anfühlte. Am Boot tauchte ein Hecht mit ca. 95 cm auf, ein richtig guter also. Kurz überlegt, er sollte zurück gehen. Also die Zange angesetzt und in diesem Augenblick drehte sich der Hecht nochmal ............... und verschwand mit meinem Wobbler in der Tiefe....#d

Was war passiert? Der Snap hatte sich irgendwie geöffnet...#q
Nun ja, um den Hecht mache ich mir keine Sorgen. Er hatte den Wobbler seitlich ganz vorne erwischt und die brünierten Haken werden wohl innerhalb kurzer Zeit wegrosten.
Aber mein Wobby.....:c


----------



## weberei (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ surfer:

gut gemacht, weiter so!

@ Hannes:

sieht sehr gutaus!

@ Kohlmeise:

Mein Beileid :c Schade um den schönen Wobbler... Hoffentlich schafft es der Hecht, aber das sollte wohl klappen. Bei dir läuft es zur Zeit echt gut mit großen Hechten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Bei dir läuft es zur Zeit echt gut mit großen Hechten


 

Ja schon. Ein Hecht mit 95 ist aber bei uns nicht wirklich was großartig besonderes, zumindest nicht in manchen Gewässern. 
Ein kleinerer wäre mir lieber gewesen, für die gute Küche und so...


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hannes94

Schöner Jerk , ........hättest du aber ruhig etwas schneller sinkend austarieren können ,....... ich habe auch 'n paar so ähnliche Köder(spindelförmig gedrechselt) , die kommen immer sehr schnell hoch beim Jerken , sogar wenn sie schon ca. 30cm/sek absinken ! 

@ Kohlmeise

So'n Pech , ........solltest da 'mal öfter angeln die nächste Zeit , ........mit viel Glück findest du den Wobbler ja wieder , .........dann kannst du auch gleich sehen , wie "wetterfest" dein Abschlußlack ist|supergri !

Ich hatte 'mal beim Uferangeln einen "Rapala"-Tieftaucher in'ner Steinpackung am Ufer auf ca. 3m Tiefe abgerissen , .....14 Tage später fuhr ich mit'm Boot an dem Ufer lang und da lag der Wobbler zwischen den Steinen am Ufer , nur ca. 20 Meter von der Stelle entfernt .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## nepomuk (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: PU für den Wobblerbau*

Hi Leute
Ich habe eine Anfrage von einem Forenleser erhalten.
Um mich nicht wiederholen zu müssen schreibe ich es gleich hier ins Thema.
Die Pakete liegen zwischen 2-4 kg (eher 4kg),
da es sich um Verschnitt handelt und ich den Raum möglichst
effizient ausnutze kommen alle Größen in die Päckchen.
Das Material lässt sich eher mit Abachie vergleichen,
es ist schwerer als Balsa....und wie ich hier gelesen habe etwas träger im Bewegungsablauf,
hat aber den Vorteil besser bearbeitbar zu sein.
Weitere Vorteile gegenüber Holz- nicht hygroskopisch, belastbarer, schlagfest, wesendlich bessere Eigenschaften im Oberflächen und Finishedbereich.

Gruß Swen


----------



## gerli87 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

verfolge zwar schon länger dieses Thema, hatte aber noch nicht die gelegenheit mich vorzustellen.

Mein Name ist Michael, komme aus der Oberpfalz und bin bereits seit einem Jahr dem Bau eigener Kunstköder verfallen.

Habe jetzt jedoch auch mal ein Problem beim Epoxieren.
Jedes mal wenn ich die Epox-Schichten auf meine Köder auftrage, bleiben meist genau an den Kantenverrundungen Stellen frei, durch diese das Holz noch durchschaut.Diese können aber nicht von Blasenbildung oder so kommen, da die Stellen größer sind. Manchmal sind es auch nur ganz kleine Punkte.
Verwende auch ein selbstgebautes Köderrad.
Was mache ich falsch?
Muss hinzufügen das ich nicht das Epox von behnke verwende, sondern eines vom Conrad (Verarbeitszeit so um die 30min.)

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben???


----------



## Naghul (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Verkaufe:

hallo bastlergemeinde. habe meinen schreibtisch aufgeräumt und einige sachen gefunden die ich nicht benötige und die ich hier anbieten möchte.

airbrushfarben:
die farben sind alle mind. noch zu 90% voll. habe die farben mitte diesen jahres geschenkt bekommen und irgendwie benutze ich immer die gleichen farben und der rest liegen bei mir rum. 
dort nutzen sie keinem und bevor ich die eines tages wegschmeise kann der eine oder andere noch was damit anfangen. lassen sich gut sprühen und sind auch schöne farben dabei. besonders das weiss deckt sehr gut.

Createx Airbrush Colors
1x Weiss, deckend
1x Pearl Copper, deckend (ist ein schimmerndes Gold)
1x Violett, transparent
1x Burgunder, transparent
1x Neongelb, deckend
1x Neonorang, deckend
1x Flieder, deckend

neupreis war pro farbe 5€
hier alles zusammen für 20 €+Versand


ich möchte mich auch von einem kleinen bestand von meinem balsaholz trennen. das holz dürfte für einige wobbler reichen 
ist eine super qualität mit teilweise unterschiedlichen härtegraden pro längen. die meisten dürften mittelhart sein.
hier die maße:
4x   750mm x 40mm x 40mm
2x   750mm x 30mm x 30mm
1x   700mm x 50mm x 15mm
2x   750mm x 50mm x 50mm
1x   700mm x 50mm x 15mm
2x   700mm x 60mm x 15mm
1x   700mm x 100mm x 10mm
und einige kleinteile.

das balsa geht für 25€+versand raus.

das holz geht nur zusammen raus und wird nicht einzeln verkauft.
der erste der mir eine pm schickt bekommt die farben oder das holz, oder bei wunsch alles zusammen.
nach geldeingang auf mein konto geht die ware sofort raus.

gruss
*


----------



## bild (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ein Zitat



bild schrieb:


> So ich und Konrad (don rhabano) machen gerade ein Meeting.
> Waren gestern an einer Talsperre in meiner nähe.
> 
> Dieser geile Fisch kam dabei auf Eigenbau raus.
> ...


----------



## Naghul (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi niki,

geiler barsch, petri :m. also ich habe mit dem lampentrick keine probleme |kopfkrat was genau ging denn schief?

ach ja, pm ist raus

p.s.: welche talsperre issen das, kommt mir bekannt vor#c


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Wobbler, toller Barsch!
Petri dazu!

----------

Ich muss euch gezwungener Maßen einen Wettbewerbswobbler vorstellen.
Aus dem Grund, dass ich heute mit ihm meinen allerersten Fisch gefangen habe, ein Barsch von 25cm ausm Rhein!

Bilder und nen ausführlichen Bericht seht ihr unter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3104626#post3104626

Hier der Erfolgsköder (hat nen klasse Lauf, ohne Twitchen schon sehr agil, mit twitches unwiederstehlich, wie man sieht  )


----------



## plötze (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

glückwunsch niki, konrad und weberei! klasse köder und schöne fische


----------



## weberei (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke!


----------



## angler1996 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai ( und all)
wie erwünscht die Bilder von den ersten Entwürfen zum Believer. Mal schauen, ob ich das hinbekomme( die Bilder)
Als erstes von vorn. taste mich so langsam an die Kopfform heran, wobei auch der linke, mit der breiteren Kopfform schon gut läuft
http://img822.*ih.us/i/37728466.png/
und hier noch von der Seite:
http://img193.*ih.us/i/91957155.png/
Stört Euch jetzt mal bitte nicht an Finish etc, daran wird noch rumgebastelt.
Gruß A.


----------



## weberei (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, 

die sehen doch klasse aus! Das Design gefällt mir echt gut. Schöne Arbeit! Wenn du jetzt noch gekaufte Klebeaugen oder ausgedruckte Augen aufgeklebt hättest, wäre das nochmal etwas besser. Aber so gefallen mir deine Wobbler trotzdem sehr gut, dickes Lob!


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

...............das finde ich allerdings auch#6 , sind echt gut geworden#6, .......das ist ja nun auch nicht gerade das einfachste Wobbler-Design !


Hast du die Blechplatten einfach nur aufgeklebt , ........habe ich noch nie probiert ,..... ich mache das mit Schrauben , ....bei diesem Modell allerdings so gut wie unmöglich !

                         Schöne Arbeit , .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mange tack oder so ähnlich Diemai und Weberei.
Ja, sind nur geklebt ( 2k). 
Allerdings werde ich den Körper noch etwas einer Diät unterziehen.
Was stört noch an den Teilen?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mange tack oder so ähnlich Diemai und Weberei.
> Ja, sind nur geklebt ( 2k).
> Allerdings werde ich den Körper noch etwas einer Diät unterziehen.
> Was stört noch an den Teilen?
> Gruß A.


 
Die Haken könnten wohl etwas größer sein(Faustregel : Abstand der Hakenspitzen gleich der Körperbreite des Köders) , ansonsten könnte für's menschliche Auge die Verarbeitung noch verbessert werden(gleichmäßigere Körperkonturen , entfernen der Anrißlinien) ,...... die Fische wird's jedoch nicht stören , solange eventuell unsaubere Übergänge und/oder unsymetrische Körperformen einen attraktiven Lauf nicht beeinträchtigen .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja , da hast Du recht, sind aber wirklich noch Testobjekte.
Lustig war der mit dem schmaleren Kopf, das ist das Fazit einer Reihe von Vergessen ( so nach der Art: fertig lackiert und gemerkt Blei fehlt, klasse)
Am Kopf lass ich die Linien vorläufig dran, weil ich dort noch rumschleife. Ich denke der wird noch schmaler werden.
Gruß A.


----------



## gerli87 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



gerli87 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> verfolge zwar schon länger dieses Thema, hatte aber noch nicht die gelegenheit mich vorzustellen.
> 
> ...




Kann mir niemand helfen?????:c


----------



## bream94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mein erster wobbler ist noch nicht fertig...bis jetzt bin ich aber ziemlich entäuscht wiel ich einige probleme hab.aber jeder anfang ist schwer.
mein wobbler ist 12 cm lang, an der höchsten stelle 3,5 cm hoch und jetzt kommt das problem:
er ist 4 cm breit und ähnelt ungefähr nem auto #q
die kanten habe ich abgerundet aber das hatte den nicht runder bzw enger gemacht^^
was kann ich machen und mit welchem werkzeug kann ich den dünner ( in der breite meine ich) machen?Die pfeile hats nicht gebracht weil das tierisch lange dauert
mfg
der wobbler-bau-neuling/nichtskönner


----------



## listerlyn (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@gerli87
Könnte es vlt sein, dass dein Epoxidharz zu dünnflüssig ist und dann bleibt es am Köderrad nicht da wo es bleiben soll? vielleicht solltest du mal so versuchen, dass du den Wobbler einfach beim trocknen alle paar Minuten mal kontrollierst, und ggf. mit dem Pinsel wieder verteilen...

@bream94 
Ich verstehe nicht, was daran so schwierig ist, den Wobbler schmaler zu gestalten 
nimm halt eine grobe Feile/Raspel und feil mal an den Seiten ordentlich ab |kopfkrat

@all

mein nächster Wobbler ist schon fast fertig, muss nur noch die Alublech-Schaufel anpassen, einkleben und alles mit Epoxi versiegeln. Passen die Haken von der Größe her?

http://img89.*ih.us/img89/2500/dsc04179b.jpg

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/7263/dsc04180b.jpg


----------



## bream94 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich werds versuchen!
ach ich hab noch ne frage bezüglich zur bebleiung....in der Kerbe im Wobbler zur Bebleiung habe ich keine Bleischrote oder sonstiges verwendet. Ich habe aus Basteldraht eine Einhängung gebaut und als Bebleiung mache ich da mehrere dieser Drähte rein...Ist das in OPrdnung?
mfg|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## listerlyn (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das würde ich nicht machen, dann müsstest du viel Draht da reinquetschen.
Was ich dir empfehlen kann ist: Du nimmst ein ganz normales Bleischrot und zerdrückst es einer Zange, so kannst du es auf ca. 1 mm Platt quetschen und dann passend für den Schlitz machen.


----------



## Naghul (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



gerli87 schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand helfen?????:c



hallo gerli87,
das zusammenziehen der epoxyschicht kommt meistens von oberflächenspannungen im opxy. das kommt schon mal vor, wenn der untergrund nicht absolut fettfrei ist. hast du den köder vor dem epoxyren zu stark angefasst?
ein weiterer grund sind unterschiedliche temperaturen von köder und epoxy.
wo es noch kommen kann ist das innerhalb des epoxys fremdsubstanzen in form von fetten oder ölen drinne ist, dann zieht sich das epoxy zusammen und entstehen so kleine löcher im epoxy.

wenn du den grund nicht kennst, dann die löcher lassen und 2-3 weitere schichten epoxy drauf machen. irgendwann zieht sich das epoxy nicht mehr zusammen. beim ersten mal siehts halt komisch aus und man bekommt angst das es immer so ist. aber keine sorge einfach mehrere schichten drauf und gut ist.

gruss


----------



## diemai (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ gerli87

Habe das auf http://www.tackleunderground.com auch schon gelesen , das so etwas passieren kann ,.... gerade , wie du sagst , an schärferen Kanten(müssen die denn überhaupt sein , gut verrundete Köder/Jerkbaits haben m.M. meistens eine bessere Aktion ?)!

Es kann auch daran liegen , das das Epoxy-Verhältnis nicht richtig angemischt wurde , nicht richtig durchgemischt oder die Mische nach'm anrühren nicht lange genug geruht hat .

Ich verwende Schnellhärter ohne Köderrad , und wenn ich das Epoxy direkt nach dem anmischen auftrage , entmischt es sich meisten auf den ersten 1-2 Ködern wieder , ich verstreiche es dann mit etwas neuem Lack einfach nochmal , .......mehr wie 5-8 Köder(je nach Größe) schaffe ich sowieso nicht , bevor die Mische anfängt zu gelieren , kann mir daher keine zu lange Ruhezeit nach'm Umrühren erlauben .

Vielleicht bringt dir ein erneutes Verstreichen des noch nassen Lackes ja auch 'ne Verbesserung , ansonsten mit mehreren Schichten arbeiten , so wie Naghul schon sagte !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## gerli87 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für euere wertvollen tipps. Ich glaube dass ich den köder zu viel anfasse, bzw. dass evtl fettrückstände auf dem wobbler der grund sein könnte. 
Wie macht ihr das, damit der köder fettfrei bleibt oder wird? 
Habt ihr da ein mittel dazu? Evtl mit isopropanol entfetten?

Mfg
gerli87


----------



## listerlyn (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was isopropanol ist |supergri
aber es kommt drauf an, was du für Farben verwendest...
zum Entfetten kann man z.B. Verdünnung, Aceton, Spiritus, Bremsenreiniger, Silikon-Entferner, ...
Aber du darfst nicht mit sehr viel davon arbeiten bzw. nicht viel über deine Farbe wischen, da es sonst deine Farbe anlösen kann...
kommt drauf an was für Farbe du benutzt...
Da Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis sind, kannst da problemlos drübergehen


----------



## weberei (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn:

Du hast echt Talent! Richtig gute Köder, die du uns hier bereits präsentiert hast. Sowohl das Design als auch die Wobblerform sind echt klasse, weiter so.

Hast du dich für den Wobblerwettbewerb gemeldet? Wenn nicht, du solltest es definitiv tun


----------



## gerli87 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Laut wikipedia ist isopropanol ein einfacher alkohol. Werde auf jeden fall mal testen ob es meine farben angreift und natürlich davon berichten. Nehme das iso zum pinsel reinigen her (epoxyd-pinsel).
Danke nochmal für euere hilfe.

Mfg


----------



## don rhabano (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So wieder zuhause....
Waren richtig fangreiche Tage.
Hier noch ein kleiner Barsch aus einer flachen superhänggerreichen Buhne.
Einen Wurf später hat er sich dann nämlich schon verabschiedet.

http://img232.*ih.us/img232/4097/17010831.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

lg


----------



## weberei (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schicker Wobbler, Petri zum Barsch und mein Beileid zum Verlust 

Ist der Wobbler mit Airbrush bemalt? Sieht nämlich echt gut aus!


----------



## diemai (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ärgerlich , .....schade um den schönen Köder !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, hab mich ne ganze weile nicht gemeldet, war aber ab und zu am wasser. und wie jedes jahr fällt mir um diese jahreszeit auf, dass ich keine kleinen sinkenden wobbs bauen kann. ich bekomme einfach keine 7-10 cm wobbs hin, die auf 2 m runterkommen und noch aktion zeigen. entweder laufen sie zu flach oder hängen wie stein ohne aktion.

hat jemand eine schablone für mich? mit bebleiung, schaufeldimension, hakenpos und so weiter? möglichst ein schlankes modell, die plugs mag ich irgendwie nicht so.

ich musste neulich auf einen kaufwobb umsteigen, der mir dann prompt einen 36er barsch bescherte. schande über mich.


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Ich glaube , diese Dinger hier erfüllen deine Bedingungen ganz gut ,....... das sind meine Köder für'n Wettbewerb auf'ner australischen Seite .

Sie sind ca. 55 mm lang(ohne Schaufel) , haben "twisted wire" Augen und eine Schaufel aus ca. 1mm Alu , ......Material ist Meranti , es sind KEINE extra Trimmgewichte drinnen .

Laufen tun sie so :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63oXw3ZyryE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxffQ9T7CBQ

Tauchtiefe knapp 2 Meter , größere Modelle werden wohl etwas tiefer gehen , ........es ist wichtig , die Schnuröse nicht zu dicht an'n Körper zu setzen , damit man sie noch auf , -und ab biegen kann , .........durch die recht große und nach vorne weisende Schaufel legen sie sich leicht auf die Seite , durch Verbiegen der Öse dicht an die Schaufel 'ran hab' ich sie jetzt aber top eingestellt , sie laufen prima .

Glaube , ich habe dafür noch Schablonen-Material aus Australien irgendwo ,........ wenn du Interesse hast , kann ich ja mal schauen und Bilder machen !

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai, 
das video sieht gut aus, wäre genau was ich suche.
allerdings ist der spontane gedanke: "sowas hab ich doch schon gebaut". wenn du also schablonen auftreiben könntest wäre das super, denn der teufel steckt im detail. ich fürchte wenn ich die proportionen wieder mal "so ungefähr" übernehme ist das ergebnis wieder nicht zufrieden stellend.

danke!

Ach ja: was sind "twisted wire Augen"?

und welche dichte hat etwa das meranti? laut wiki gibts meranti von 0,5 bis 0,8 g/cm3, also etwa von abachi bis eiche. ist dann schon ein großer unterschied, wenn man keine trimmgewichte benutzt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl
Ich würde dir Modelle mit einer Schaufelöse empfehlen, die laufen meist tiefer als Kopfösenwobbler, sind aber schwieriger einzustellen. Wobei ich erstmal die Schaufeln generell etwas vergrößern würde, du musst dann halt gegebenenfalls die Kopföse etwas weiter nach oben biegen, um das wieder auszugleichen.


----------



## bream94 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute|wavey:
ich bräuchet einige Auskünfte und Tipps zum Bau von Alufolie Wobblern!Zum Beispiel wie bekommt ihr die Form hin? Die Folie einfach zusammenknüllen geht ja schon mal nicht....
mfg#h#h#h


----------



## listerlyn (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist eine Anleitung: http://barsch-alarm.de/News/article/sid=976.html :m


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Anbei einige Bilder der Schablonen , ........habe mich allerdings geirrt , die Wobbler sind 65 mm lang anstatt nur 55 mm .

Das Holz ist ungefähr so schwer wie Abachi , die Draufsicht mußt du dir leider von den anderen Fotos weiter oben abnehmen . Der Querschnitt ist oval , wobei die Bauchseite leicht spitzer zuläuft als der Rücken(zum Vollradius verrundet) .

"Twisted Wire"-Ösen sind diese verzwirbelten Drahtösen , die stramm sitzend in entsprechende Bohrungen eingeklebt werden , .......dabei immer zunächst die Bohrung mit Kleber auffüllen , den verzwirbelten Ösenschaft ebenfalls mit Kleber bestreichen und dann langsam eindrehen .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Anbei einige Bilder der Schablonen , ........



Dieter, danke für die Bilder! :m#6


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> "Twisted Wire"-Ösen sind diese verzwirbelten Drahtösen , die stramm sitzend in entsprechende Bohrungen eingeklebt werden , .......dabei immer zunächst die Bohrung mit Kleber auffüllen , den verzwirbelten Ösenschaft ebefalls mit Kleber bestreichen und dann langsam eindrehen .
> 
> Viel Glück , diemai#h


 
die kenn ich . allerdings war in deinem post von twisted-wire-AUGEN zu lesen, da konnt ich nix mit anfangen.

ich weile derzeit in England, direkt am berühmten Avon, keine Angel dabei (ist besser so beim Familienurlaub). Nächste Woche gehts ab in den Bastelkeller, dass das noch was wird bevor das Hochwasser kommt und die Saarbarsche sich ins Fahrwasser zurückziehen.

Mit kleinen Wobbs mit Schaufelösen hab ich auch schon so meine probs gehabt, ich mag kopfösen lieber.

Danke fürs Folienraussuchen und extra Nachmessen!


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> die kenn ich . allerdings war in deinem post von twisted-wire-AUGEN zu lesen, da konnt ich nix mit anfangen.


 
..............hihihi , war so'n doppelter Gedankenfehler von mir , .....es heißt ja "twisted wire eyes" im Englischen und mir fiel auf Anhieb keine deutsche Bezeichnung ein:m#c !

Die Schablonen-Zeichnungen hat mir damals der Wettbewerbsorganisator aus Australien zugeschickt(nebst Bauanweisungen und zwei solcher Doppel-Rohlinge) ,..... diese Schablonen hatte er extra für mich gemacht , da er in den deutschen Zoll-Regularien gelesen hatte , das man Holz hier nicht einführen darf|kopfkrat#c , ........nur für den Fall einer Beschlagnahme der Original-Rohlinge#q#q#q!

@ west1

Schön , wenn du damit auch 'was anfangen kannst , Hubert:m !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Schablone, damit könnte ich auch etwas anfangen |supergri

 So und wie versprochen  die Bilder  von den Jerk´s. Diesmal aber ein bisschen schwerer wie Diemai gesagt  hat  (auf den unteren hat er gebissen)

Übrigens habe ich mein Köderkarussell mit ´nem  Mikrowellenmotor  gepimpt.... Funzt 1A


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo Jungs....
Mein Köderkarussell mit 2 neuen Jerks


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Kein Wunder , das der darauf gebissen hat , der sieht ja echt wie'n Weißfisch aus , ......sauber#6 !

Dein Köderrad ist ja echt genial, ....aus so'nem Metall-Baukasten , .......hatte ich als Kind auch |supergri|supergri!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dake für die anleitung!:m
leute ich bin echt frustriert. Mein wunderbarer,hart erkämpfter ( damit meien ich natürlich erbauter) holzwobbler läuft wie ein Holzschiffchen durchs wasser...ohne bewegung! Was kann ich tun um dem Bewegung zu geben?
mfg|wavey:


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bream94 schrieb:


> dake für die anleitung!:m
> leute ich bin echt frustriert. Mein wunderbarer,hart erkämpfter ( damit meien ich natürlich erbauter) holzwobbler läuft wie ein Holzschiffchen durchs wasser...ohne bewegung! Was kann ich tun um dem Bewegung zu geben?
> mfg|wavey:


 

..................erstma' Fotos posten , .......Seitenansicht und Draufsicht nach Möglichkeit , .................dann sehen wir weiter:m !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ach ich habe kein epoxy genommen....ich hab sonen scheibenkleber aus der autowerkstatt von meinem vater genommen der meinte das zeug kriegt man nie mehr raus xD


----------



## bream94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also hier die pics.den schwarzen kleber unten kann ich mit schleifpapier entfernen,die optischen probleme mit der unterseite kann und werde ich beheben.
Foto 0055.jpgFoto 0056.jpg
kleine bemerkung noch.die vordere öse für die shcnur habe ich extra weiter vom wobbler netfernt,weil ich noch die schaufel drunter einabeun will
mfg


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn du noch keine Schaufel dran hast , kann der auch nicht laufen |bigeyes!

Schon 'mal auf eine gleitende Aktion getestet(als Jerkbait)?;+

Ist er überhaupt temporär lackiert , damit er beim Testen kein Wasser zieht ?

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

als jerk nützt der nicks,schon getestet...
nein keine lackierung, es ist ja noch ein rohling
diemai,kannst du mir nicht mal nen tipp geben mit welcher form der tauchschaufel ich eine verlockende aktion bekomme?
mfg|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## bream94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ach die schaufel möchte ich aus blech machen,habe ich fast vergessen zu erwähnen
mfg|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bream94
Naaja... den Rohling sollte man trotzdem versigeln damit er nicht aufquirlt... oder unter dem Epoxid nicht schimmelt. Dazu reicht eigentlich ne´schicht  Sekundenkleber. 
Als Schaufelform nimm doch einfach', die von der Schablone die Diemai  hier gepostet hat. 

Den Schlitz für die Dratachse kannst du ja mit 2Komponenten Feinspachtel aus der Werkstatt deines Vater´s verspachteln. 

@ Diemai  
Finde ich auch .
Die Idee kam mir als ich den Metallbaukasten auf'm Dachboden fand. Allerdings  habe ich den Antrib zuerst  aus dem kleinen Motor gebaut, der dazu war.
 Allerdings war der n'  bischen zu schwach um 4 Jerkbaits  über die ganzen Zahnräder  zu bewegen.
Also habe ich Omi´s  alte Mikrowelle zerlegt, um den Motor für den Drehteller als antrib zu nehmen .
Noch hat sie es nicht bemerkt das ich drann rumgeschraubt hab.

Mal noch ne´Frage zu deinen Blinkern.
Würde  es für den "DinnerBell"Blinker reichen, wenn ich´n 1mm Kupferblech nehme? Oder sollte das dicker sein? Denn  ich möchte damit ja auch ordentlich werfen können .

Mfg Hannes|wavey:


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> Finde ich auch .
> Die Idee kam mir als ich den Metallbaukasten auf'm Dachboden fand. Allerdings habe ich den Antrib zuerst aus dem kleinen Motor gebaut, der dazu war.
> Allerdings war der n' bischen zu schwach um 4 Jerkbaits über die ganzen Zahnräder zu bewegen.
> ...


 
Habe welche aus 1,0 mm V2A gebaut ,...... die werfen sich natürlich nicht ganz so weit und laufen auch flacher , für Gewässertiefen so um die 2,0 Meter sind die aber OK , die Wurfeigenschaften sind auch akzeptabel(durch die massive Messingperle) .

Habe sie sowieso nur in 1,0 mm und 1,5mm gebaut , bei dickerem Blech werden sie wohl zu schwer und damit träge(hab' ich bei größeren Modellen festgestellt , diese eine Größe im Video ist anscheinend das Optimum) . 

Ich hätte da eher Bedenken wegen der Weichheit von Kupfer ,..... nicht das die sich bei hartem Einsatz verbiegen , ......ich nehme für meine Blinker mindestens 1,5mm Kupfer(habe daraus auch einige wenige "DinnerBells" gebaut) , ........leider komme ich schlecht an's Material 'ran , und kaufen ist sehr teuer ,...... V2A bekomme ich umsonst , habe auch nur noch sehr wenig Kupferblech liegen .

Aber probieren kannst du das ja gerne 'mal .

@ bream94

........was für'n Blech woll'ste denn nehmen ? 

Es liegt nicht allein an der Schaufel , welche Aktion ein Wobbler hat , da spielen noch etliche andere Faktoren eine Rolle , von der Körperform her wird das wohl ein "Flanker" werden ...........aber Hannes94 hat recht , mit so'ner halbrunden Schaufel liegt man eigentlich nie ganz verkehrt , ich würde sie aber nicht spitzer als 45° anbringen(eher etwas weniger , also leicht nach unten weisend) , die Schnuröse wirst du später wohl auch etwas nach unten biegen müssen .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
 Ich werd mal schau'n  ob ich nicht doch noch irgendwo 'n dickeres  Blech finde. Ausprobieren werde ich's aber allemal.
Ich halt euch auf'm laufenden


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> Ich werd mal schau'n ob ich nicht doch noch irgendwo 'n dickeres Blech finde. Ausprobieren werde ich's aber allemal.
> Ich halt euch auf'm laufenden


 
.................viel Glück dabei, .......hier gibt's auch noch 'n Blinkerbau-Thread im AB , .........leider immer recht schlecht frequentiert:m !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für eure antworten erstmal....
@diemai was meinst du mit ner halbrunden schaufel?und aus deiner schablone konnte ich keinen nutzen ziehen,das liegt aber nicht an deiner schablone sondern an mir:q
mfg#h#h


----------



## west1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bream94 schrieb:


> danke für eure antworten erstmal....
> @diemai was meinst du mit ner halbrunden schaufel?und aus deiner schablone konnte ich keinen nutzen ziehen,das liegt aber nicht an deiner schablone sondern an mir:q
> mfg#h#h



Hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3109299&postcount=2513 auf den Bildern 2-4 siehst du die Maße der Tauchschaufel.

Du nimmst ein gefaltetes Stück Papier zeichnest dir die halbe Schablone vom gefalteten Rand her auf und schneidest sie aus.

Anschließend wird das ausgeschnittene Stück Papier aufgeklappt und du hast eine schön gleichmäßige Schablone vor dir liegen.

Anstatt Papier kannst du auch dünneren Karton nehmen, von einer Tablettenverpackung eventuell.


----------



## bream94 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

cool danke @ west1!
ich machs jetzt spielt des eine rolle ob die schaufel gewölbt ist und soll ich das machen?
mfg#h#h


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bream94 schrieb:


> cool danke @ west1!
> ich machs jetzt spielt des eine rolle ob die schaufel gewölbt ist und soll ich das machen?
> mfg#h#h


 

Mit halbrunder Schaufel meinte ich so eine wie auf den Bildern oben .

Die Schaufel muß nicht unbedingt gewölbt sein , .........mit einer solchen gewölbten Schaufel würde der Wobbler wohl etwas engere Ausschläge haben , eventuell auch einen Tick tiefer laufen , .........da du ja Anfänger bist , würde ich dir sowieso dazu raten , am Anfang nicht etwas ZU kompliziertes zu bauen , 'ne "platte" Schaufel reicht da völlig aus .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

kennt Ihr mich noch?
Wollte nur mal kurz loswerden, dass ich noch keinen Winterschlaf halte und alle paar Tage mal in das Thema schaue.

Ich verfolge eure tollen Bauten natürlich!|supergri

Macht weiter so Leute!#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Baust du nichts mehr?


----------



## listerlyn (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist meine ganze Armee zu sehen..nur noch der Große, auch eigentlich mein 1., dem fehlen noch augen und epoxid 

http://img183.*ih.us/img183/17/dsc04208b.jpg


----------



## Naghul (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@listerlyn: für deine ersten wobbler sehen die echt gut aus. hast ein händchen dafür, weiter so #6


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @listerlyn: für deine ersten wobbler sehen die echt gut aus. hast ein händchen dafür, weiter so #6


 
Dem schließe ich mich voll an , .........schöner und individueller Mal-Stil #6#6!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Hier ist meine ganze Armee zu sehen..nur noch der Große, auch eigentlich mein 1., dem fehlen noch augen und epoxid
> 
> http://img183.*ih.us/img183/17/dsc04208b.jpg


holy shit die sehen aus wie gekauft!
gute arbeit wirklich!
mfg#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Baust du nichts mehr?



Hey,

im Moment nicht. Mir fehlt grad einfach die Zeit. Aber die Bastelsachen sind nicht weggeschafft, sonder 2m vom Schreibtisch im Schrank verstaut. Also immer griffbereit, wenn mich die Lust mal wieder packen sollte.:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn
 Wirklich  tolle Wobbler .... Respekt#6#6#6.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hii
ich hab mich mal an einen 3teiler gewagt xD
naja bis jetzt sieht er echt klasse nur ist die frage wie läuft er naja ich muss ihn jetzt noch mit 3-4 schichten epoxyd versiegeln (die 1. ist schon oben) nur hab ich vergessen die löcher für die ösen zuzukleben was nehm ich da am besten? 5 min epoxyd oder? wenn er dann fertig ist kommen bilder. (vorausgesetzt ich finde das usb kabel xD


----------



## ->x.Andi* (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ach ich hab gleich noch ein bild gemacht bin noch am überlegen ob ich ihm nicht doch ne tauchscaufel machen soll und das ausbleien hätt ich fast vergessen  naja jetzt versiegel ich erst mal alle löcher und dann blei ich noch aus und mach dann noch 3 schichten epoxyd drüber


----------



## stefano89 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Probier ihn doch aus, bevor du ihn mit Epoxy versiegelst. Ein Paar schichten Lack halten ihn für 2 Runden sicher dicht. Ich mach das immer so, weil mir dazu das Epoxy zu teuer und zu nervig ist, wenn ich ihn danach nochmal bearbeiten muss. 
Gruß
PS:kannst ja auch schnell noch 2 Schichten Klarlack zum Test raufmachen.


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Andi der schaut echt gut aus #6

@ Adl3r4ug3
Vieleicht sind die beiden ja mal ne' Anregung für dich :q. Der BarschJerk hat sogar bei'm ersten Wurf ohne Farbe 'n kleinen 40er Hecht gebracht.


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Huppala..... Pic vergessen....http://img251.*ih.us/img251/7782/cimg1366f.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## ->x.Andi* (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja ich kleb jetzt noch die löcher von den ösen komplett zu und mach dann noch ne schicht klarlack drauf (ja haste recht is besser vor dem testen) weil ausbebleien muss ich ihn ja auch noch  hab ich voll vergessen naja wird schon werden


----------



## bream94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kann ihc die schaufel auch aus holz basteln?
mfg
ps
epoxi stinkt wien chemielabor


----------



## listerlyn (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde sagen, wenn das Holz dich genug ist (~5mm) und wenn du genug Epoxi darüberschmierst, sodass es bruchsicherer wird geht das...aber ich würde eher zu Lexan, Alu- oder Kupfer-Blech greifen... Alublech bekommst du in jedem Baumarkt..
Also mein Epoxi stinkt kein bisschen#c nur der Härter pur riecht ein wenig aber zusammengemischt riech ich da überhaupt nix :q ich klebe auch in der Wohnung in meinem Zimmer..:vik:


----------



## Naghul (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Huppala..... Pic vergessen....http://img251.*ih.us/img251/7782/cimg1366f.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with *ih.us




sehr nice, sieht gut aus :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> Also mein Epoxi stinkt kein bisschen#c nur der Härter pur riecht ein wenig aber zusammengemischt riech ich da überhaupt nix :q ich klebe auch in der Wohnung in meinem Zimmer..:vik:


 
Das solltest Du dringenst seien lassen! Nur weil Du nichts riechst ist es gleich ungiftig. Es steht deutlich auf der Verpackung das es giftig ist. Und so ist es auch. Daher ist der Gebrauch gerade in Kinderzimmern (Schlafen) als schädlich einzuschätzen. Bitte hier kein Leichtsinn.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## stefano89 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bream94: warst wohl noch nicht in nem Chemielabor :-D


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 
Danke schön, wenigsten einem gefall'n sie :q:q:q...
Baust du eigentlich auch noch ?


----------



## listerlyn (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Das solltest Du dringenst seien lassen! Nur weil Du nichts riechst ist es gleich ungiftig. Es steht deutlich auf der Verpackung das es giftig ist. Und so ist es auch. Daher ist der Gebrauch gerade in Kinderzimmern (Schlafen) als schädlich einzuschätzen. Bitte hier kein Leichtsinn.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn



Also das es giftig ist steht schon drauf und das weiß ich ja auch, aber es steht nichts drauf wie "nur in gut belüfteten Räumen benutzen" oder so...ich gehe ja nicht leichtsinnig damit um..und ich lüfte sowieso jeden Abend mein Zimmer


----------



## weberei (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Sehr schöne Köder habt ihr hier während meiner kurzen Abstinenz gebaut. 

@Hannes:  Daumen hoch, echt gelungene Jerks!

@listerlyn: Du hast echt Talent! Man würde echt nicht vermuten, dass du gerade erst angefangen hast!!! Meld dich unbedingt zum Wobberlbauwettbewerb!

@adlerauge: Schön wieder was von dir zu lesen  Schade, dass du nicht zum Basteln kommst  Wäre gespannt gewesen, wie du die Wettbewerbsköder gestaltet hättest...

@Bulettenbär: Ich baue meine Wobbler auch in meinem "Kinder"zimmer. Wir haben in unserem Haus (Mehrfamilienhaus) einfach keine andere Möglichkeit. Wir haben keinen Hobbykeller, sondern einen Gemeinschaftskeller für die 6 Parteien hier im Haus. So bleibt mir nur mein Zimmer. Wenn ich mit Epoxy arbeite ist mein Fenster immer auf Kipp, wenn ich mit dem epoxy fertig bin wird immer sofort gelüftet mit komplett geöffneten Fenstern.
Soll zeigen: nicht jeder hat immer ideale Möglichkeiten für das basteln, wenn man aber vernünftig lüftet sollte das wohl ok sein...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> Danke schön, wenigsten einem gefall'n sie :q:q:q...


 

Na, ich find sie auch geil!
Bin aber nicht so der Jerker, habe erst einen gebaut, der knapp schwimmend eigentlich gar nicht schlecht läuft.


----------



## Naghul (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> Danke schön, wenigsten einem gefall'n sie :q:q:q...
> Baust du eigentlich auch noch ?




die bastelsaison geht doch erst jetzt los. bin gerade mit folien am rumexperementieren, um ein finisch zu bekommen das mir gefällt. mal schaun wenn ich weiter kommen, werde ich auch wieder was zeigen.


----------



## weberei (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> die bastelsaison geht doch erst jetzt los. bin gerade mit folien am rumexperementieren, um ein finisch zu bekommen das mir gefällt. mal schaun wenn ich weiter kommen, werde ich auch wieder was zeigen.



Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt 


Ich habe mir irgendwie die Ferien anders vorgestellt, was das BAsteln betrifft. Ich dachte ich hätte Zeit ohne Ende, kann einen Köder nach dem anderen bauen... Aber nein, dann kommt Mama an und lässt mich mal dies und jenes im Haushalt machen, dann müssen wir ja noch die und die besuchen fahren usw. Die letzten 4 Tage waren wir im Urlaub (war sehr schön in Grömitz). Und die nächsten Tage werde für die Schule geopfert, Montag gehts wieder los... Die Klausurenphase steht an, also lernen, nichts basteln  Kommt halt immer was dazwischen. Was solls, 2 schöne Wettbewerbswobbler habe ich und bis zum 31.12. sind noch viele freie und verregnete Basteltage Zeit  Genug rumgeheult :vik:


----------



## listerlyn (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe jetzt mal den ersten Wobbler *nur* mit Acrylfarbe bemalt. Mit der Acrylfarbe habe ich nicht so eine glatte Oberfläche bekommen, habe davor auch nicht fein geschliffen. Aber die Farbe verläuft nicht so gut wie die Email-Farben zu einer glatten Fläche.
Ist aber eher einfacher zum bemalen finde ich |rolleyes
Hier das Ergebnis
http://img52.*ih.us/img52/6628/dsc04221b.jpg


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist doch schon die Wettbewerbsform???
:vik:


----------



## listerlyn (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja! Es bleibt aber noch genug Zeit um einen Schöneren zu machen:q


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

männers, ihr hängt mich ab. Wobblerwettbewerbsform? hab ich was verpasst? regeln? anmeldung? 
kann irgendwer bitte einen link posten wo die kurzfassung steht oder muss ich jetzt ale 645237345 postings der letzten 4 wochen lesen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199090

Büddeschön..!!!
#6


----------



## bream94 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute
lso bei mir gehts momentan nich weiter mit dem wobblerbau,mir fehlt das material für die schaufel! Sagt mal in die Schneise unten am Wobbler gießt ihr doch alle das Epoxi rein?Ich weiß ja nicht welches ihr habt aber dass was mir mein Vater mitgebracht hat ist flüssig wie Wasser?Soll ich vorher nen Damm bauen damit das Zeug beim Gießen nich rausläuft oder hab ich wieder einmal falsches Material?
mfg|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bream94

Welche Schneise meinst du , ........hast du Orkane in deiner Werkstatt :m?

Wenn das soooo flüssig wie Wasser ist , kann da 'was wohl nicht stimmen , denke ich ,........ normalerweise hat Epoxy-Kleber in Etwa 'ne Konsistenz wie dickerer Honig , er sollte dann auch nach einigen Minuten anziehen .

Man kann auch feine Holzspäne oder Schleifstaub mit 'reinmischen , erhält dan eine Art Spachtelmasse , die kaum verläuft und schneller abbindet .

Epoxy-Lack hingegen ist recht dünnflüssig , man soll ihn ja verstreichen können , ........die Anzieh-Zeit bewegt sich da , je nach verwendetem Härter , zwischen 30 min. und mehreren Stunden , ....Wärme beschleunigt den Vorgang .

Richtig durchgehärtet ist der Lack u. U. erst nach einigen Tagen , daher sollte man seine fertigen Wobbels auch nicht zu schnell zum Baden schicken , .....ansonsten könnte der Lack wieder weich und milchig werden .

Anbei 'mal zwei Videos eines finnischen Experten :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related

Es gibt allerdings auch noch ein paar andere Vorgehensweisen wie die hier gezeigte .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bream94 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich meine die schneise für bebleiung und die ösen für haken,schnur usw
mfg|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bream94 schrieb:


> ich meine die schneise für bebleiung und die ösen für haken,schnur usw
> mfg|wavey:|wavey:


 
..................ich würde das eher als Nut oder Schlitz bezeichnen:m !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ listerlyn:

wieder mal ein beeindruckend schöner Wobbler! Schön, dass du beim Wettbewerb mit machst. Das wäre schon ein guter Köder für die Wertung, mir gefällt er sehr gut... Bin gespannt, wie deine Wertungswobbler aussehen werden.
Dein Malstil bei diesem Wobbler erinnert mich ein wenig an den von diemai. Sehr detailiert, kann man nicht beschreiben, sieht irgendwie gleich aus... Dieser Stil gefällt mir 



Ich habe heute zwei neue Wettbewerbsrohlinge gebaut, Blei und Achse sind drin. Diesemal werde ich mal was neues testen, sollen dieses Mal Jerkbaits werden, also ohne Schaufel...
Seid gespannt


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @ listerlyn:
> Dein Malstil bei diesem Wobbler erinnert mich ein wenig an den von diemai. Sehr detailiert, kann man nicht beschreiben, sieht irgendwie gleich aus... Dieser Stil gefällt mir


 
So sauber bekomme ich das aber nicht hin:m !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo Leute,
da ich heute wegen dem ollen Wind  nicht vernünftig angeln konnte  habe ch mir 'n paar Rohlinge geschnitzt...
c.a 15- 16 cm aus Buche


----------



## weberei (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> So sauber bekomme ich das aber nicht hin:m !



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit 


@ Hannes:
wiedermal gelungene Rohlinge! Schade, dass es mit dem Angeln nicht geklappt hat, hast die Zeit ja aber trotzdem noch sinnvoll genutzt 
Hat der obere eine Rassel eingebaut?
Das habe ich einmal versucht, der Köder war so misslungen, der lag platt auf der Seite. Kann daran gelegen haben, dass ich zwei Bleikugeln (aus diesem Band, das immer in Gardinen liegt, dass die schön runterhängen) in die Bohrung gelegt habe. Scheint wohl zu schwer gewesen sein und so lag der Schwerpunkt zu weit oben. Gepaart mit zu tiefen Bohrungen für die Bleibeschwerung habe ich den Jerk versaut. Naja, Lehrgeld  Ist schon länger her, jetzt weiß ich, worauf ich achten müsste #6


----------



## Hannes94 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weberei,
ja in dem einen ist 'ne Rassel drinn, denn bei manchen Jerk´s  ist das  echt fangfördernd. Allerdings sollte  man drauf achten nicht zu viele Kugeln  einzubauen..... ich verwende meistens 1-2  4mm große Edelstahlkugeln aus nem alten Kugellager. Als Verschluss der Bohröffnungen  nehm  ich einfach  2 1mm starke Kupferblechstückchen.

Naja das ich nicht angeln konnte ist nicht so tragisch .....  da ich heute Morgen noch an mein Hausgewässer gehen konnte. Ich hatte zwar nur 'n  Biss ...... der war dafür ziemlich spektakulär..... da der Hecht  fast bis auf den Steg gesprungen ist #t.(auf den Jerk im Barschdesign:vik

Hast du eig. schon mit deinen Jerk's gefangen ?

Außerdem  komm ich grad vom Brandungsangeln wo es  vier schöne Wittlinge, 2 maßige Dorsche und 6 Flundern wovon  3 wieder schwimmen gab #h.


----------



## weberei (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri zu deinen Fängen 

Klingt lustig, das mit dem Hecht  Sowas will ich auch mal erleben, da hat man bestimmt Adrenalin bis in die Haarspitzen. Für mich waren schön die Fänge meiner ersten Fische aufregend genug, aber dann so ein Sprung ist bestimmt auch was aufregendes!

Ja, wie gesagt, ich habe leider zu viele, zu große/schwere Kügelchen eingebaut...

Ne, meine Jerks war bis dato nur für die Schwimmtests (in Opas Gartenteich) baden. Ich habe noch nichtmal ne Jerkausrüstung :vik: Ich plane schon die ganze Zeit mir eine zuzulegen, aber dann kommen immer andere Investitionen dazwischen, dann fehlt das Geld für ne Jerke. Dazu kommt, dass ich im Rhein angel, wo eh kaum Hechte zu fangen sind. So spare ich mir die Investition direkt. Die Jerks können ja immer noch später mal verwendet werden. Ist zwar schade, aber geht ja trotzdem. Ich weiß nicht, wieso ich nicht direkt mit Wobblern angefangen habe. Zu Beginn meiner Bastlerkariere war mir das Bauen von Wobblern zu schwer, ich dachte, mit der Schaufel und dem richtigen Bebleien tue ich mir sehr schwer. Naja, im Nachhinein weiß ich, dass dem nicht so ist. Trotzdem liegen hier jetzt rund 50 Jerks rum  Wovon ich jedoch nur rund 20-25 einsetzten würde, die anderen habe ich eher schlecht gebaut, es waren meine ersten Köder. Die haben keine ordentlich verklebten Ösen usw. Die werde ich sicherheitshalber nicht einsetzten.

Aber wenn ich mobil bin, alleine Auto fahren darf, werde ich mir bestimmt ne Jerke zulegen, da ich dann nicht immer zum Rhein fahren muss, wo mich Mama und Papa mit hinnehmen. 
Ist ne etwas sehr ausführliche Antwort auf deine Frage geworden, sorry :m

Zum Topic:
Habe soeben weitere 2 Wobbler fertig gestellt. Naja, es sind eher mini Jerks bzw Stickbaits. Die kann ich aber auch an meiner Barsch Combo fischen, wiegen nicht so viel. Da es sich um Köder handelt, die ich evtl zum Wettbewerb melde, leider keine Bilder  Sorry!  So langsam habe ich genug schöne Wobbler der Wettbewerbsform, bald könnte ich mich vielleicht mal wieder mit anderen Formen beschäftigen und dann auch wieder Fotos hier posten


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich habe ein paar Fragen für die Bastler unter euch.

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir meine ersten Jerks selber zu bauen, da mir das Fischen mit Jerks unheimlich viel Spaß macht.

Ich habe mir schon 2 Rohlinge geschnitzt, einmal The Roach\Heidi und einmal den Buster Jerk. (siehe Anhang.)

Kann ich statt Epoxyhartz auch einen Bootslack verwenden?
Meine Köder habe ich mit Klarlack, Bootslack eingepinselt. Mir wurde aber gesagt, dass man den Köder danach nicht mehr mit Farbe (Spraydosen) bearbeiten könnte. Verwende ich die richtige Grunierung, oder braucht man da auch eine extra?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte..

Gruß Tim


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Herzlich Willkommen unter den Bastlern#h
 Generell würde ich dir vom Bootslack als Finish abraten, da es  ganz anders  ist als das Epoxidharz. Awürde es gehen wenn du die Köder ein paar Tage lang in einer Leinöl-Terpentin Lösung einlegst, denn dadurch  können sie nicht mehr aufquellen und gammeln.

Übrigens  schöne Rohlinge:m, runde doch noch ein bischen die  Kanten ab(dann läuft er besser).
ps: hast du da 'n Bohrer im Schraubstock ?


.... ich habe vorhinn die beiden Rohlinge die ich letztens gepostet habe lackiert  bilder kommen Morgen oder Übermorgen.
Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts mehr anderes übrig, als mir das Epoxyhartz zu kaufen. Kannst du mir vl. eins empfehlen? 

PS: Ich hab die Eisenstange von meinem Schraubstock verloren, jetzt muss halt was anderes herhalten ^^

Gruß Tim


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Raubfisch_Tim
 also ich verwende in Moment das von Bootsservice Behnke (601er Harz und den 650er Härter) kostete mich c.a 26 € mit porto.... ist aber 'n super Harz:m. Allerdings hat es 'ne  recht lange Tropfzeit.... desswegen bräuchtest du 'n Köderrad, was sich aber schnell basteln lässt. 
Mfg Hannes


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibts es auch ein Hartz, für das ich kein Köderrad brauche? Für die ersten paar Jerks, brauche ich sowas wirklich noch nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar sicher .... allerdings bekommt man damit nicht so'ne schöön glatte gleichmäßige Oberfläche hin .
Dafür würde ich dir`n 5min Epoxi von Behnke empfehlen.
Damit kannst du auch die Schraubösen einkleben.
Frag doch sonst mal  Diemai .... ich glaub'  er verwendet auch kein Köderrad|supergri
Mfg hannes


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Der Köder muss nicht glatt sein, er soll erstmal laufen. Verbessern kann man sich ja dann im Laufe der Zeit


----------



## diemai (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Raubfisch_Tim

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread:m !

Ich habe mit der Leinöl/Terpentin-Methode bei Fichten , -und Kiefernholz keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht , ........verwende sie nur noch ausschließlich bei Abachiholz .

Alle anderen Hölzer dippe ich 2X in normalem Holzschutzmittel für'n Schuppen oder Gartenzaun , danach grundiere ich mit weißer Acryl-Grundierung(oder erst temporären Acrylklarlack zum Ausbleien) .

Es gibt aber noch andere effektivere Methoden zum Imprägnieren , z. B. in Lösungsmittel aufgelöste Kunsstoff-Pellets(engl. "Propionate").

Lacke kann man eventuell zu Imprägnierung auch verwenden und die rohen Köder darin eine Weile tauchen , ...allerdings müssten sie dazu stark verdünnt werden , so das sie auch etwas einziehen und die Lösungsmittel müssen vor der Weiterverarbeitung komplett ausgegast sein , ........könnte diesbezüglich aber eventuell trotzdem Probleme geben(mangelnde Kompabilität mit Folgeanstrichen) .


Natürlich kannst du über getrocknetem Bootslack noch Farbe aufbringen , du müsstest ihn vorher nur unbedingt anrauhen .

Viele hier verwenden das Epoxy von 
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de ,...... andere Lacke wie z. B. Bootslack und Spannlack ergeben dünnere Schichten sind nicht so widerstandsfähig , daher nur für reine Forellen- , und Barschwobbler geeignet , .........ein Hechtköder hätte so eine weit reduzierte "Lebenserwartung"(oder müsste öfter nachlackiert werden) .

Bei Verwendung von Epoxylack benötigt man für beste und gleichmäßige Resultate auch ein Köderrad , da der Lack recht langsam aushärtet und sonst auf'm Köder verlaufen würde , man kann so aber auch etwas dickere Schichten herstellen .

Ich selber mache mir nicht die Mühe, ich verwende Schnellhärter , ....so brauche ich die Köder nur während gut 30-45 min. wenige Male umzuhängen , bis das Epoxy anzieht .

Epoxy-Lack und Epoxy-Kleber ist nicht das Gleiche !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Ich bestelle die Sachen und mache mich noch diese Woche an die Arbeit, die Jerks fertig zu bekommen und euch zu zeigen.

Gruß Tim


----------



## diemai (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Raubfisch_Tim schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Ich bestelle die Sachen und mache mich noch diese Woche an die Arbeit, die Jerks fertig zu bekommen und euch zu zeigen.
> 
> Gruß Tim


 
..............gut Ding will Weile haben :m!

Den Epoxylack erstmal zur Sicherheit 3 Tage aushärten lassen , bevor die Köder in's Wasser kommen , .......Epoxy , welches nicht TOTAL durchgehärtet ist , ist wasserempfindlich ,...... könnte sonst weich und milchig werden !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soooo... Leute wie versprochen die Pic's von den Jerk's:q, leider sind die Augen verlaufen :c.... Naaja fangen werden sie trotzdem .... Hoff'  ich doch mal .
sind übrigens 145mm und 150mm lang, und 50 gr .... der Schockfarbene  hat übrigens die Rassel bekommen und ist 2 gr schwerer 
http://img19.*ih.us/img19/5812/cimg1393p.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Mal etwas Schockiges, mit Rassel
http://img688.*ih.us/img688/9598/cimg1391w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Und der der mal'n Schlei werden wollte.... und dann doch 'n  Barsch wurde :g
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7559/cimg1386h.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Und`n Gruppenfoto #t.

Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch so gut wie die Rohlinge.

MfG Hannes#h


----------



## weberei (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hübsch, hübsch!

Sehen fängig aus!



> Und der der mal'n Schlei werden wollte.... und dann doch 'n Barsch wurde



Hehe, das passiert mir auch oft. Ich plane, wie ich den Köder anmalen will, mittendrin fällt mir aber ein "ah, das und das wäre jetzt bestimmt auch ganz gut" und Zack ist der alte Plan über'n Haufen geschmissen worden 
Solche Köder werden bei mir häufig zu den schönsten, bei dir scheint es auch der Fall zu sein.


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Liegt das an den Fotos , oder sind deine neuen Köder wirklich irgendwie dunkler(keine leuchtenden Farben) gehalten|kopfkrat ?

Eine saubere Arbeit ist es aber auf jeden Fall#6#6#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön das sie euch gefallen |supergri, freut mich echt sehr.
 @ Weberei 
 Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu...  passiert mir auch  sehr oft das ich das Design einfach'n bisschen ändere 

 @Diemai 
Jupp du hast recht,  ich  habe ein wenig mit nem Metallic/Glitter Lack experimentiert. Dadurch sind die Farben irgendwie ein bisschen  matter  und dunkler geworden |supergri. Allerdings glitzern sie jetzt schön, ....was man leider nur ein wenig auf den Bildern sieht.


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @Diemai
> Jupp du hast recht, ich habe ein wenig mit nem Metallic/Glitter Lack experimentiert. Dadurch sind die Farben irgendwie ein bisschen matter und dunkler geworden |supergri. Allerdings glitzern sie jetzt schön, ....was man leider nur ein wenig auf den Bildern sieht.


 

Ich finde etwas gedecktere Farben ganz gut , besonders wenn das Wasser recht klar ist !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Köder!
So will ich das auch irgendwann mal hinbekommen


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich finde etwas gedecktere Farben ganz gut , besonders wenn das Wasser recht klar ist !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


Da geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht:m.

Wie schaut's eigentlich mit deinen Rohlingen aus#c?

@Raubfisch_Tim
Danke |rolleyes
da musst du aber noch üben :g... Wie weit bist du jetzt eigentlich schon ?


----------



## diemai (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..............hab' gerade die Grundierung 'drauf , .......bei mir dauert's ja immer etwas .......#c!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## gerli87 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo jungs!
Will mir auch das epoxy von behnke holen. 
Hat jemand schon erfahrung mit beiden harzen?
Also mit dem 300er und 601er? Welches ist das bessere eurer meinung nach? Kann mich einfach net entscheiden.

Mfg


----------



## ->x.Andi* (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hii
also heute ist nicht so mein tag xD also hab heute an einem kleine crank gearbeitet beims chnitzen gleich mal schön in die fingerkuppe geschnitten naja dann woltl ich ihn ausbebleien naja blei draufgeklebt und der lief klasse dann blei im holz eingeklebt und er lief naja nach langem hin und her und verbiegen der tauchschaufel lief er wieder ganz gut
also wollt ich lackieren naja der klarlack hat sich mit dem edding nicht so vertragen und alles is voll verlaufen  naja jetzt schlei ich ihn morgen nochmal ab und mach nochmal neu xD


----------



## weberei (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh Gott, Leute! Aufpassen. Nicht, dass am Ende in der Zeitung steht:

*Angler tötet sich beim Basteln*

Ein Angler aus Musterstadt starb gestern Mittag, als er für sein Hobby neue Köder bastelte. Max Mustermann (45) schnitzte die grobe Form des sogenannten Wobblers vor, rutschte ab und stach sich mit dem Teppichmesser ins Herz.


Kleiner Spaß  Aber seid trotzdem vorsichtig, wir wollen ja nicht, dass ihr am Ende nichtmehr basteln könnt, weil ihr euch die Finger absägt...

Aber Andi, soclhe Tage hat man eben mal. Und die Erfahrungen, die du gemacht hast, sind am Anfang normal. Das muss man abhaken als Erfahrung, die man sammelt. Beim nächsten wirds besser. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass es trotzdem noch ein schöner Crank wird! Bin gespannt auf Bilder 


@gerli87:
Das Behnke Harz benutzten viele aus dem Thread, ich jedoch nicht. Kann dir also leider nicht weiterhelfen, sorry!

@Raubfisch_tim:
Na dann heißt es: Üben, üben, üben! Dann schaffst du es auch relativ schnell, solche Designs zu entwerfen. Etwas Können und Kreativität gehört sicherlich auch dazu aber 90% sind Übung! Wichtig ist: Zeit lassen.
Am Anfang dachte ich auch: ach egal, hauptsache viele Köder in wenig Zeit. Das war vor 1 Jahr. Heute denke ich: lieber mehr Zeit, weniger Köder, die dafür sehr genau und schön... Mittlerweile habe ich nämlich eine Vielzahl an Wobblern und Jerkbaits. Da muss ich nichtmehr unbedingt so reinklotzen. Durch die Ruhe, die ich mir jetzt lasse, werde die Köder detaillierter und die Designs immer aufwändiger und schöner.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

soo ja er ist jetzt so gut wie fertig naja farbe is eher weniger is jetzt komplett schwarz xD vieleicht kleb ich noch augen auf naja egal und mit dem lauf bin ich auch eiigermaßen zufrieden  bilder kommen später


----------



## ->x.Andi* (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

soo da isser xD 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 der kleeene


----------



## weberei (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glückwunsch, ist dir gut gelungen!

Ok, das Design kann man jetzt schlecht beurteilen, da komplett schwarz. Aber die Formgebung ist dir gut gelungen.

Der Schwanzdrilling scheint mir etwas klein. Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen, ggf. solltest du ihn lieber gegen eine etwas größeren tauschen ?!


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, ist dir gut gelungen!
> 
> Ok, das Design kann man jetzt schlecht beurteilen, da komplett schwarz. Aber die Formgebung ist dir gut gelungen.
> 
> Der Schwanzdrilling scheint mir etwas klein. Mal sehen was die anderen dazu sagen, ggf. solltest du ihn lieber gegen eine etwas größeren tauschen ?!


 

...............kann auch sein , das du die Schaufel noch etwas kürzen mußt(so wird er sich eventuell auf die Seite legen) , ......ist aber für'n Anfang nicht schlecht#h !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey
das mit der schaufe klappt hab ihn schon gestestet  meinst du ob der laufe bei einer kleienren schaufel beser wird? hab da noch keine erfahrung.


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> hey
> das mit der schaufe klappt hab ihn schon gestestet  meinst du ob der laufe bei einer kleienren schaufel beser wird? hab da noch keine erfahrung.


 
..........dann ist's ja OK#6 , .......ob der Lauf besser wird , kann ich aber nicht beurteilen , ........aber weniger intensiv auf jeden Fall , da bei einer Schaufelverkleinerung weniger Wasserdruck aufgebaut wird , ergo der Wobbler nicht so stark zur Seite gedrückt werden kann(der Schnurzug zieht ihn dann wieder auf Kurs und er wird zur anderen Seite gedrückt , .....ER WOBBELT).

Wenn du zufrieden bist , laß' ihn so , ist ja dann keine Veränderung nötig ,.......man kann eine Schaufel zwar kürzen , .....verlängern aber nicht mehr , wenn's daneben geht .

Vieleicht baust du 'mal so drei , vier Wobs mit gleichen Körpern , aber mit verschiedenen Schaufel/Einhängeösen-Konfigurationen , ....so kann man ganz gut Erfahrungen in puncto Laufverhalten und Tauchtiefen sammeln !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @Raubfisch_Tim
> Danke |rolleyes
> da musst du aber noch üben :g... Wie weit bist du jetzt eigentlich schon ?




Die Köder wurden schon ausgebleit und sind heute mit weißer Spraydose lackiert worden. Die Farbe weiß reicht mir für den ersten Köder, das muss nicht gleich ein bunter Köder werden. Beim Ansprühen ist der Lack leider ein bisschen verlaufen und man sieht ein paar 'Unebenheiten im Wobbler, aber das wird die Fische ja hoffentlich nicht vom Zupacken abhalten und wird im Laufe der Zeit sicher nicht mehr so oft passieren.

Gruß Tim


----------



## weberei (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Fische werden durch die Lacknasen sicher nicht abgehalten, den Wobbler zu packen...
Tipp fürs nächste Mal: lieber häufiger, dafür ganz hauch dünne Schichten aufsprühen. Dann verläuft der Lack nichtmehr.


----------



## bild (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du denn Epoxy drüber?

Sonst haste nicht lange Spaß mit dem Wobb.


MfG

Niki


----------



## ->x.Andi* (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so heute hab ich noch einen gemacht diesmal hab ich mich an einem forellendesign versucht 
sagt mal wie ihr es findet 
achja auf einem foto sieht man auch wo ich mir in den finger geshcnitten hab xD die tauchschaufel muss ich noch richtig reinkleben die hält noch nicht 100%ig und zu lang ist sie auch ein bsichen


----------



## weberei (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch gut aus! Also der Wobbler :vik:
Der schnitt ist natürlich nicht so toll, aber ich habe es mir schlimmer vorgestellt 

Ich glaube immernoch, dass deine Drillinge zu klein sind, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Was sagen die anderen dazu?


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hhm ja ich werd se nächstes jahr ausprobieren heuer werd ich wohl nicht mehr so viel fangen damit die laufen sehr flach  eher was für die sommerbarsche xD und wenn ich dann viele fehlbisse hab werd ich se gegen größere austauschen


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Versuch. Man sieht gut, wie der Klarlack und der Lack verlaufen ist. Das Modell ist der 9cm lange The Roach/Heidi Wobbler im sinkenden Modell.
Der Köder wurde heute auch schon getestet, sinkt sehr schön ab, lässt sich auch sehr schön jerken, aber kommt leider manchmal zur Oberfläche hoch|kopfkrat

Gruß Tim


----------



## Anglersuchti (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Anglerkollegen, 
ich möchte nun auch meinen ersten Holz-Wobbler basteln.
Nun wollte ich fragen was für einen Draht man am besten nimmt um die Ösen für die Haken und die Einhängeöse zu basteln. Natürlich nehme ich einen durchgehenden Draht für alle Ösen des Wobblers. Welchen Kleber sollte ich nehmen um die 2 Wobblerschalen zusammenzukleben? Könntet ihr mir eine Schablone von einem eurer fängigen Wobbler (8-12cm) in die Antwort hinzufügen, auf der ich die Maße des Wobblers sehe und die Größe der Tauchschaufel und in welchem Winkel sie steht damit der Wobbler beim langsamen Einholen auf 3m Tiefe kommt. Mit welchen Lack versiegelt ihr die Löcher bei eurem Wobbler und welchen Lack tragt ihr über die Farbe auf?   Einen ganz großen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe und euch allen noch Petri Heil


----------



## Bondex (1. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wilkommen Suchti
Deine Fragen findest Du hier bereits mehrfach beantwortet in beiden Besenstiel -Threats. Du mußt nur etwas darin blättern und viel viel lesen


----------



## diemai (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Raubfisch_Tim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier ein Bild von meinem ersten Versuch. Man sieht gut, wie der Klarlack und der Lack verlaufen ist. Das Modell ist der 9cm lange The Roach/Heidi Wobbler im sinkenden Modell.
> Der Köder wurde heute auch schon getestet, sinkt sehr schön ab, lässt sich auch sehr schön jerken, aber kommt leider manchmal zur Oberfläche hoch|kopfkrat
> ...


 
Viele Jerks haben die Tendenz , aufzusteigen , ......man kann dem durch kleine Tauchflächen am Kopf entgegenwirken(muß also selber konstruieren) .

Bei deiner "Heiddy" könnte die Schnuröse auch noch einen Tick höher plaziert werden , genau auf der Nasenspitze ,...... das könnte auch etwas Abhilfe schaffen .


Es ist auch für die Aktion besser , die Rücken,-und Bauchpartie zu einem Vollradius zu verrunden , ......deiner sieht im hinteren Bauchbereich noch recht eckig aus|kopfkrat ! 

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hallo Anglerkollegen,
> ich möchte nun auch meinen ersten Holz-Wobbler basteln.
> 
> 1. Nun wollte ich fragen was für einen Draht man am besten nimmt um die Ösen für die Haken und die Einhängeöse zu basteln. Natürlich nehme ich einen durchgehenden Draht für alle Ösen des Wobblers.
> ...


 
Habe deine Fragen mal auseinandergeklaubt...!

Zu 1.
Edelstahldraht in 0,80 oder 1 mm. Hab mir mal im Netz einen 1mm Draht bestellt, der sehr steif und gut geeignet ist. Draht aus dem Baumarkt ist weicher, habe ich aber auch noch keine Probleme mit gehabt, auch bei großen Fischen nicht. 

Zu 2.
Du schneidest den Rohling auseinander? Würde ich nicht machen, das verkompliziert nur die Arbeit. Um das Drahtgestell einzupassen, reicht es, wenn du mit Säge oder Dremel eine tiefe Nut an der Bauchseite machst. Die kannst du dann mit Epoxikleber, 2K-Reperaturpaste o.ä. wieder zumachen und überschleifen. 

Zu 3. 
Das machen wir anders herum! Du zeigst uns deinen Entwurf und wir sagen dir, ob es so geht...
Wobei der hier in etwa die Eigenschaften, die du suchst, haben sollte...







Zu 4.
Siehe 3.

Zu 5.
Das Finish besteht aus Epoxidlack, meist Laminierepoxid, für das man allerdings ein Köderrad braucht. Zum Ausprobieren geht auch gut 5-min Epoxid (ein Kleber!), der aber schnell verarbeitet werden muss und auch keine ganz so schöne Oberfläche erzeugt.


----------



## Anglersuchti (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antworten, du hast da wirklich einen ganz schönen Wobbler gebaut! Petri Heil, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Bondex (2. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Kolmeise
Klasse Wobbler. Mir gefällt Dein natürliches Finish und das schnörkellose Design. Alles ist gut ausgereift die Proportionen stimmen. Insgesamt eine harmonische Erscheinung und sicher sehr sehr fängig.


----------



## chefcamper (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
habe mich schon mal am 15.09.2009 mit folgendem Text gemeldet:
---------------------------------
Hallo zusammen |wavey:
 Als Erstes mal ein dickes Lob an alle, die hier immer so schön sägen, schleifen, kleben, brushen, lackieren, epoxieren etc.
 Sind ja wirklich richtige Kunstwerke dabei! :m

 Da ich mich jetzt grad hier durchwusel, muss ich doch mal meinen Senf dazu geben :q
 Habt mich schon richtig schön angesteckt. Ausgerüstet bin ich schon, die  ersten 3 Rohlinge sind schon fertig, wobei einer davon schon in der  Tonne verschwunden ist... Meine Imprägnierung/Grundierung hat nicht so  funktioniert wie ich mir das vorgestellt hab... |gr:
 Führ mir grade, da ich keine Möglichkeit zum basteln hab (bin im Urlaub bei meinen Eltern) den Thread zu herzen...
 Bin momentan auf Seite #211... Hab da noch so einiges vor mir. (Ist ja auch irr, soviel in einen Thread zu packen #d|uhoh::r:q)

 Werd mich dann mal mit Bildern meiner Rohlinge rühren, sobald ich den Thread durch hab und Fotos gemacht hab.

 Bis dahin viel Spaß beim basteln!
--------------------------------------

Aber zurück in die Gegenwart.
Habe leider nie soviel Zeit gehabt, wie ich das gerne gewollt hätte, trotzdem hab ich die *beiden Threads jeweils komplett von vorne bis hinten durchgelesen!*

Ein bisschen Zeit hab ich dennoch aufbringen können und hab schon ein  wenig Lehrgeld "bezahlt", sprich die ein oder andere Kreation hat den  Weg auf die Müllhalde oder so gefunden.
Ein paar hab ich aber auch fertig gemacht. Mehr oder weniger erfolgreich bzw. zufriedenstellend.

Im folgenden Bilder mit ein paar Daten zu den Wobblern:
- Gewicht mit Haken etc.
- Länge, nur der Körper ohne Ösen/Haken






Ich hoff man kann erkennen dass es eine Bachforelle sein soll . Wiegt  153g, 20cm, Tauchtiefe bis ca 50cm, Flachläufer für hungrige  Frühjahrshechte, Wobbelt wie Seuche, genau wie ichs mir vorgestellt hab!  Aus Abachiholz, gebrusht und gezahnstochert 






Wobbelt zu krass, ich vermute die Schaufel is noch zu lang, werd mich da langsam vortasten und langsam was wegnehmen.
140g, 22cm, gebrusht aus Abachi
war geplant für den Winter zum ausfischen von Löchern in der Strömung  beim Huchenfischen, aber er wird wahrscheinlich nicht besonders tief  gehen, weil er sehr viel Auftrieb hat. Die Flosse sollte ihn in der Strömung stabilisieren und das wobbeln einschränken.






Einer der ersten fertiggestellten, lässt sich durchs Wasser ziehen wie  ein Ast, keinerlei Bewegung, wird wohl an der Kellerwand enden. 72 g,  15,5cm, "gebrusht" aus Abachi






Neben der mutmaßlichen Bachforelle, einer von denen, die auf Anhieb super gelaufen sind.
Geht extrem schön auf Tiefe mit tollem Wobbeln, perfekt für den Herbst. 92g, 15,5cm, "gebrusht" (jeder fängt mal an), Buchenholz






Soll ein Grandmanachbau sein, Arbeitet momentan nicht anständig und  kommt nicht auf Tiefe, ich werds mit dem Kürzen der Schaufel versuchen  im das schwimmen beizubringen. Gefoilt, aus Kiefernholz, "Design"  schnell schnell um fertig zu werden 






Gleiche Schablone wie der Rosafarbene,
läuft ebenfalls wie ein Ast (sprich garnicht)
49g, 15,5cm, Kiefer






Wenn ich ihn zum Laufen krieg, vermutlich ist die Schaufel noch zu lang,  wird das mein Liebling. ich find das "Design" einfach genial, Gefoilt,  anschließend mit bedruckter Transparenter Klebefolie überklebt und  Rücken und Bauch mit Airbrush farblich auf den Druck angeglichen.
Um zu sehen wie das wirkt ein Zweites Bild:





140g, 22cm, ebenfalls als Tiefläufer für die Huchenfischerei gedacht.

*Bin gespannt was ihr dazu sagt.*

Leider komm ich nur sehr selten zum Testen, weil ich grade in Bochum  wohne, zwecks Studium. An mein heimisches Gewässer in Bayern komm ich  nur sehr selten und mangels Motivation zur "Einarbeitung" in ein neues  Gewässer beschäftige ich mich lieber mit anderen Dingen. Ob die Wobbler  irgendwann laufen kann ich möglicherweise erst im Sommer 2011 prüfen. #q  :v

Euch allen Petri Heil und genießt die Zeit am Wasser!!!


----------



## diemai (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ chefcamper

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Thread#h !

Das ist ja 'ne unglaubliche Leistung , sich BEIDE "Besenstiel"-Threads komplett durchzulesen , ....Hut ab#6 !

Deine Farb-Designs lassen ja echt absolut nix zu wünschen übrig#6 , .....aber wie es scheint , fehlt es dir noch an Erfahrung bei der Körper/Schaufel/Schnurösen-Konfiguration , .........die beiden "Ast"-Wobbler laufen z.B. nicht , weil die Schnuröse zu hoch angebracht wurde , ........tiefer gesetzt in Richtung Schaufel(wie bei den "Regenbogenforellen") würde es vermutlich schon anders aussehen .

Bei der "GrandMa" ist die Schaufel etwas zu breit ,...... beim einem Original dieser Größe steht sie nur ca. 4 -5 mm an jeder Seite über , zu lang ist sie auch etwas , ...........solche flachen Köder haben wenig Seitenstabilität , daher flanken sie ja auch so doll , ........wenn die Schaufel zu groß ist , wird die durch den Wasserdruck generierte Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse zu groß und der Köder dreht sich auf den Rücken und steigt auf !

Man kann dem durch mehr Ballast oder eine Verkleinerung der Schaufel(fläche) entgegenwirken .

Viele deiner Schaufeln sind unten gerade , .........das kann u. U. manchmal auch das Wobblen minimieren oder sogar verhindern , unten halbrunde oder spitze Schaufeln ergeben meistens eine bessere Aktion .

Ich wundere mich allerdings über die ungewöhnliche Schaufelbefestigung mittels einer Art Blech-Winkels , .......hast du Angst , das die Schaufeln abbrechen ?

Sind sie aus Plexiglas oder Lexan/Makrolon /Polycarbonat ?

Trotzdem ,....... echt tolle Arbeiten , die du hier zeigen tust , ...da gibt's nix #6#6#6!

Falls du des Englischen mächtig sein solltest , hier stehen einige Info's zu den physikalischen Gegegebenheiten bei Wobblern drin :

http://www.crankbaitcentral.com/CrankbaitABCs/index.html

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin gerade von Createx auf Schmincke um gestiegen und muss sagen Schmincke ist besser 
Muss nur noch Epoxy drauf.

Beide Suspender. Beide Abachi. Barsch 6cm Weßfisch 8cm.

Enjoy 











MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Die sehen sehr gut aus , bei dem Barsch könnte sich allerdings der Bauchdrilling im Drahtsystem verhängen , denke ich #c?!?

Mit einer hochwertigen kleinen Flachspitzzange(kleiner als die Normalgröße) lassen sich die Systeme an die Schaufel eng anliegend hinbiegen .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Tipp werd es nachm Epoxieren nochmal näher ranbiegen.

MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (5. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp werd es nachm Epoxieren nochmal näher ranbiegen.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Niki


 
................wenn das 'man gutgeht #c#c#c????

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## chefcamper (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai



diemai schrieb:


> @Erfahrung bei der Körper/Schaufel/Schnurösen-Konfiguration , .........die beiden "Ast"-Wobbler laufen z.B. nicht , weil die Schnuröse zu hoch angebracht wurde , ........tiefer gesetzt in Richtung Schaufel(wie bei den "Regenbogenforellen") würde es vermutlich schon anders aussehen .


tatsächlich sind grade die beiden die ersten und da war ich mir bewusst, dass die wahrscheinlich nicht laufen werden! von dem her... -> Kellerwand


diemai schrieb:


> Bei der "GrandMa" ist die Schaufel etwas zu breit ,...... beim einem Original dieser Größe steht sie nur ca. 4 -5 mm an jeder Seite über , zu lang ist sie auch etwas , ...........solche flachen Köder haben wenig Seitenstabilität , daher flanken sie ja auch so doll , ........wenn die Schaufel zu groß ist , wird die durch den Wasserdruck generierte Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse zu groß und der Köder dreht sich auf den Rücken und steigt auf !
> 
> Man kann dem durch mehr Ballast oder eine Verkleinerung der Schaufel(fläche) entgegenwirken .


Verkleinern geht immer. Sprich, die Schaufeln sind bewusst zu groß gemacht, wegnehmen kann ich noch, hinkleben an die Schaufeln dagegen nicht!



diemai schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich allerdings über die ungewöhnliche Schaufelbefestigung mittels einer Art Blech-Winkels , .......hast du Angst , das die Schaufeln abbrechen ?
> 
> Sind sie aus Plexiglas oder Lexan/Makrolon /Polycarbonat ?


Die Schaufeln sind aus diesem Bastlerglas (Polystyrol). Das möcht ich erstmal verbraten, bevor ich mir Makrolon hol. Die Schrauben und paar Fetzen Alu lagen noch rum, deswegen die Befestigung mit ursprünglichen Planung die Schaufel "wechselbar" zu machen.

Wegen Epoxid war das aber ein Schuss in den Ofen, weil ich die Schrauben nicht wieder aufkriegen werd, ohne den Wobb zu zerstören.

Wie gesagt, alles noch im Anfängerstadium und wirkliche Erfolge erwart ich sicher noch nicht. Das dauert wohl noch ein bissl.

Werd mich die nächste Zeit wahrscheinlich auch auf einfachere Dinge konzentrieren.

MfG

P.S. Die Fotos wurden vor dem ersten Testlauf gemacht (Hängerträchtiges Wasser unter Umständen)


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ chefcamper
> 
> Falls du des Englischen mächtig sein solltest , hier stehen einige Info's zu den physikalischen Gegegebenheiten bei Wobblern drin :
> 
> ...



Moin 

@diemai: der link ist echt klasse, hast du noch mehr auf lager? insbesondere historische wobbs interessieren mich sehr.

Insbesondere diesen Teil des verlinkten Betrags finde ich sehr interessant:
"A bill coming straight out of  the nose of a crankbait generally goes  deeper that one angled downward from the  body of the bait. "  
oder frei übersetzt: je weiter die Tauchlippe (bill) vorne sitzt  (Richtung Nase), desto tiefer taucht er. Das ist für mich echt neu, muss  ich unbedingt mal testen. Denn mit Tieftauchen hab ich ja noch so meine  probleme. Die ersten nach deiner vorlage vor 2 wochen drehen aber  gerade letzte runden im karusell!

auch die hier abgegebenen Kommentare, was an welchem wobb geändert werden könnte um die laufeigenschaften zu verändern find ich super. waren ein paar sehr lehrreiche kommentare dabei.

Weiter so!


----------



## diemai (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Schau 'mal hier bei "Collectors Links" , da gbt's weitere Links zu Seiten mit antiken Ködern :

http://www.thehardbaitdatabase.com

Einige deutsche Abhandlungen gibt's auch hier :

http://www.raubfisch.de/454,777/

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Anglersuchti (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie macht ihr dass beim bemalen der Jerkbaits oder Wobbler die Farben miteinander verschmeltzen. Also ein Übergang zwischen zwei Farben entsteht. Ich freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.
MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## bild (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Airbrush  damit geht alles besser und präziser 

Oder wenn du den Wobb bepinseltst musst du  Farbe in Farbe malen wenn beiede Farben noch nass sind .

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ chefcamper:

Respekt, du hast dir alle Seiten durchgelesen :m Das ist ne krasse Leistung!

Und deine Wobbler sehen auch schon ansprechend aus, dein Liebling wäre auch meiner! Das mit dem Foiling und gleichzeitigem Fotofinish ist dir echt super gelungen.
Bei deinen Problemen sollte dir diemai schon geholfen haben, da ist meiner Meinung nach nix mehr hinzuzufügen.
Wenn du doch in Bochum wohnst, ist doch die Ruhr direkt vor deiner Haustür. Kannst du doch mal testen, Tageskarte 5€. Musst du aber selber wissen, wenn es dir zu nervig ist ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden, lass es lieber sein. Habe dort aber selbst noch keine Erfahrung!

@bild:

die Wobbler sind dir echt gut gelungen! Der obere hat es mir echt angetan! Den finde ich einfach hammer :l Der hat irgendwie was besonderes.


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> Schau 'mal hier bei "Collectors Links" , da gbt's weitere Links zu Seiten mit antiken Ködern :
> 
> ...



und jetzt weiss ich auch, dass dieser merkwürdige köder an meiner wand ein Turbler von DAM aus 1969 ist. Den hab ich mal am wasser gegen einen selbstgebauten wobb eingetauscht.


----------



## diemai (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> und jetzt weiss ich auch, dass dieser merkwürdige köder an meiner wand ein Turbler von DAM aus 1969 ist. Den hab ich mal am wasser gegen einen selbstgebauten wobb eingetauscht.


 
.............recht so:m , ......habe selber drei -, oder vier Turbler , richtig gefischt aber noch keinen#c !

Jaja , so alte Köder sind doch interessant ,........kannst ja auch 'mal bei http://www.lureandmore.com 'reinschauen , das ist eine australische Kunstköder-Seite mit natürlich sehr vielen Bildern australischer Kunstköder , ....es gibt aber auch eine europäische , amerikanische und japanische Abteilung .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

lureandmore kannte ich schon, trotzdem danke.

und den turbler und noch so ne ähnliche turbine werd ich sicher nicht ins wasser hängen. höchstens an der 20 kilo schnur wenn ich die badehose mithab


----------



## diemai (6. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> lureandmore kannte ich schon, trotzdem danke.
> 
> und den turbler und noch so ne ähnliche turbine werd ich sicher nicht ins wasser hängen. höchstens an der 20 kilo schnur wenn ich die badehose mithab


 
So selten sind die nicht , .......habe ich schon einige Male auf Flohmärkten gesehen , .........wenn ich den Bericht dort auf der "Raubfisch"-Seite richtig verstanden habe , sollen sie ja sowieso NUR in der damaligen Werbung der Bringer sein#c !

Ist ja eigentlich alles OT hier , ......gibt's hier eigentlich 'nen Thread über alte KuKö's/Rollen /Tackle , ....sprich 'nen Sammler-Thread(Bin eigentlich kein Sammler , nehme aber auf Flohmärkten ältere Köder für kleines Geld gerne mit) ?

In Deutschland ist dazu im Web recht wenig zu finden !

@ Anglersuchti

Beim Pinseln nennt sich diese Maltechnik "stoppeln" , dazu wird mit einem fast trockenen Pinsel die Farbe aufgebracht , indem man ihn mehr oder weniger stark aufdrückt , das passiert mehrere hundert mal , ...je dunkler man gehen will , desto mehr und öfter muß man drücken .

Es erfordert aber ein wenig Übung , funktioniert besser mit Acrylfarben als mit Ölfarben(Modellbaufarben) , da man erstere auch leicht vermischen kann , um leicht dunklere und/oder hellere Farbabstufungen herzustellen .

Die Farbe wird dazu vorher vom Pinsel immer wieder auf einem dicken Papiertuch abgewischt , es ist auch von Vorteil , wenn man dort auf dem Tuch etwas Farbe hat(oder auf einem Extra-Mischbrett) .

Den Pinsel immer wieder in die Dose tunken gibt zu viel Farbe auf'm Pinsel(Ferkelfahnder , halt die Schnauze !) , 'ne kleine Farb-Lache auf'm Tuch oder Mischbrett/Karton funzt besser , dann kann man daneben auf'm Küchenpapier auch gleich abstreifen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Anglersuchti:

Genau wie diemai es beschrieben hat, mache ich es auch immer. Macht einfach sehr gute Ergebnisse. 
Meiner Meinung nach schafft man es mit etwas Übung auch fast an Airbrush Finishs. Sicherlich erkennt man da immer noch Unterschiede, aber es sieht schon echt gut aus...

Probier es mal aus, als Farben würde ich Acrylfarben (sind in kleinen Tuben zu kaufen) ,evtl auch Acryllacke, verwenden. Die Acrylfarben trocknen schnell und verlaufen nicht (es entstehen keine Lacknasen). Außerdem sind sie nicht so flüssig wie Lack aus der Dose, sodass man manchmal für die Grundierung nur einmal auf den Rohling pinseln muss. Nur ob die Acrylfarben und Lacke nach dem Trocknen wasserfest sind, weiß ich nicht (glaube aber sind nicht wasserfest?!) Also vor dem Testlauf unbedingt Klarlack und/oder Epoxy auftragen.
Seit ich die Acrylfarben verwende, sind meine Stoppelergebnisse echt zufriedenstellend (für mich)


----------



## Anglersuchti (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die hilfreichen Antworten. Ich freue mich schon wansinnig in den Weihnachtsferien die ersten Wobbler zu bauen. Nach dem anmalen, wie viele Schichten Epoxid-Harz soll ich auftragen. wenn der Wobbler auch mal einen Hechtbiss "überleben" soll? MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## weberei (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin gespannt, wie du dich schlagen wirst. Enthalte uns deine ersten Bauten dann nicht vor und bei Problemen werden wir immer versuchen zu helfen.

Also Epoxy würde ich, je nach Schichtdicke 2-5 Stück machen.
wenn sie dick werden, sollten wohl 2 Stück reichen (dann müsstest du aber ein Köderrad bauen, sonst gibts Lacknasen ), bei dünnen Schichten lieber mehr - rund 4-5 Schichten.
Wenn der Wobbler allerdings klein ist (für Barsche oder Forellen) dann würde ich lieber nur 1-2 dünne Schichten machen. Sind die Schichten zu dick, kann das Laufverhalten beeinträchtigt werden. 
Da beide Fischarten eh nicht so einfach die Epoxyschicht verletzten, kann man da ruhig, dem Laufverhalten wegen, weniger Schichten machen. 
Sollte mal ein Hecht den Lack durchdringen, legst du den Wobbler auf die Heizung, wo das Wasser dann ausdunsten kann. Anschließend (ich weiß garnicht, wie lang man warten soll... 2 Wochen trocknen sollten gut sein, oder?) kannst du das/die Loch/Löcher mit Klarlack, Nagellack oder Epoxy versiegeln.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Anglersuchti (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir in Italien beginnen die Ferien am 23. Dezember dann hoffe ich, ich kann bis zum 1. Jänner euch meinen ersten Wobbler vorstellen. Ich bin recht zuversichtlich dass er zumindest akzeptabel wird. Ich verrate schon jetzt dass es ein Mini-Wobbler wird. Später werden auch andere Modelle folgen. Wie soll ich mir denn so ein Köderrad bauen? Hast du einen Link mit einem Foto? Ich kann mir wenig darunter vorstellen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vor einigen MOnaten hat haben hier viele ihre Köderräder vorgestellt, aus Lego, aus Diskokugeln, Polizeirundumleuchten, ...

einfach mal im Tröt stöbern oder in die Suche "Diskokugel" eingeben, wenns da einen Treffer gibt dann bist du höchstwahrscheinlich richtig:q


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

viel einfacher: unter "basteln und Selbermachen" (quasi nebenan) gibts sogar nen Köderkarusell-Trööt. Oder nach "Discokugel suchen". Mit "C" findest du dann auch was


----------



## Anglersuchti (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin fündig geworden. Danke.


----------



## weberei (7. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Ich bin fündig geworden. Danke.



gut! 
Kann ich nur empfehlen, so ein Ding zu bauen! Es geht zwar auch ohne - ich denke da zB an diemai, der nur 3,4 Mal umhängt und ein Epoxy mit angepasster Topfzeit verwendet - aber ein Köderrad bzw Köderkarussell ist schon komfortabler... Naja, das muss jeder selbst wissen, wie er es gerne machen will.

Wenn du dir eins baust, dann schau nach einem Discokugelmotor mit ca. 6 Umdrehungen pro Minute.
Ich verwende - wie einige andere hier - einen von pollin.de, wie ich gerade sehe haben die den aber nichtmehr im Angebot |bigeyes


----------



## gerli87 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo bastlergemeinde,
habe mir jetzt das 601er behnke epoxidharz und den 650er härter zugelegt. jetzt steht auf dem härter ein mischungsverhältnis von 100:65 gewichtsteilen. da ich aber keine feinwaage besitze und das harz bzw. den härter mit einer spritze dosieren will, stellt sich mir die frage welches volumenmischungsverhältnis ich verwenden muss. kann mir jemand behilflich sein????
oder spielt es keine sooo große rolle, wenn ich einfach auch ein volumenverhältnis von 100:65 verwende???

grüße 
gerli87


----------



## Hannes94 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Gerli87
Also ich habe das selbe Harz und bin sehr zufrieden damit 
Also ich Dosiere es mit Gewöhnlichen 10ml Einwegspritzen aus der Apotheke,.... funktioniert super damit |supergri
 Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## west1 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



gerli87 schrieb:


> hallo bastlergemeinde,
> habe mir jetzt das 601er behnke epoxidharz und den 650er härter zugelegt. jetzt steht auf dem härter ein mischungsverhältnis von 100:65 gewichtsteilen. da ich aber keine feinwaage besitze und das harz bzw. den härter mit einer spritze dosieren will, stellt sich mir die frage welches volumenmischungsverhältnis ich verwenden muss. kann mir jemand behilflich sein????
> oder spielt es keine sooo große rolle, wenn ich einfach auch ein volumenverhältnis von 100:65 verwende???
> 
> ...



Du kannst es 100:70 oder halt 10:7 mischen.

Ich mische mit 5ml Spritzen 5:3,5 das reicht für 4 12-14cm Wobbler. 
Die Spritzen kannst du mit Aceton ausspülen und öfters verwenden.


----------



## listerlyn (8. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo...hab den nächsten Wobbler fast fertig :vik:

http://img801.*ih.us/img801/3480/dsc05268b.jpg

http://img683.*ih.us/img683/966/dsc05262b.jpg


----------



## Bondex (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lustiges Design. Ich finde nur die Schaufel etwas dick und die Ösen etwas zu groß. Kommt da noch ein Epoxypanzer drauf? Ansonsten werden die Klebestreifen sicher nicht dranbleiben im Wasser...


----------



## diemai (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Finde die Ösen auch etwas zu groß , so können sie sich bei Hänger oder Drill leichter verbiegen und der Wobbler muß öfter neu eingestellt werden .

Das Farb-Design hingegen finde ich "erste Sahne" , ...dein Malstil ist echt einzigartig , ......würde aber über die Folie auch noch Lack auftragen !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

erstklassiger Wobbler, coole Idee dieses Design!
Wie gesagt: Ösen in zukunft etwas kleiner, ich denke aber du weißt, dass da noch Epoxy drauf muss?!


----------



## listerlyn (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke..
ja klar, epoxi kommt noch drauf 
Die Farbe für die Schaufel gab es leider nur so dick :q
ich hoffe den Fisch wirds nicht stören #t


----------



## weberei (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



listerlyn schrieb:


> ich hoffe den Fisch wirds nicht stören #t



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Rapala hat auch einige Wobbler, bei denen sie rote Tauchschaufeln verwenden. Von daher wird es wohl schon nicht so schlimm sein.


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Respekt, der sieht ja klasse aus #6


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, hier ist meine erste Tieftaucherarmee! nach Diemais australischer schablone. hab aber noch etwas blei reingepackt, da Lindenholz ggü dem tropenholz wohl etwas mehr auftrieb hat.

waren eben am wasser, nach ein paar kurbelumdrehungen hingen blätter am haken, lauftiefe geschätzte 2m. bin total zufrieden. brummen richtig schön wenn man den zug etwas verstärkt.

lediglich dass sie wieder mal beim ersten wasserkontakt milchig angelaufen sind nervt etwas. beim grünen sieht mans am deutlichsten. dabei waren sie 5 tage trocken nach dem letzten epoxieren.

die schaufel des kleinen grünen ist dann doch etwas groß, der geht senkrecht runter und "nickt" nur, kaum "wobbeln". aber abschleifen ist schnell gemacht.

von dem muster werden über winter sicher noch ein paar gebaut, in unterschiedlichen größen.


----------



## weberei (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler, die sind dir echt gut gelungen!

Dass das Epoxy milchig wurde, ist natürlich schade. Zu kurz getrocknet sind sie nicht. 
Vielleicht hast du ein falsches Mischungsverhältnis Harz<->Härter verwendet, dich ein kleines bischen vermessen? 
Oder beim Verrühren bicht ordentlich genug vorgegangen?

Man weiß es nicht #c
Trotzdem dickes Lob zu den tollen Wobblern!


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen top aus, besonders der gelbe.
Mich würde interessieren, wie die Wobbler heißen, die du da nachgebaut hast. Oder ist das eine Eigenkreation von diemai?

Gruß Tim


----------



## filestorm (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

ich hab da ma zwei fragen, die sind sicher schon beantwortet, aber ich stell sie mal trotzdem. benutzt ihr zum bemalen normale acrylfarben, mit welchen auch bilder gemalt werden oder müssen es irgendwie besondere farben sein ? hab vor mir ein paar wobbler zu bauen. von 3 - 10cm, welche drillinge oder auch einfache haken sollte ich da dran montieren ?

mfg filestorm #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Raubfisch_Tim schrieb:


> Sehen top aus, besonders der gelbe.
> Mich würde interessieren, wie die Wobbler heißen, die du da nachgebaut  hast. Oder ist das eine Eigenkreation von diemai?
> 
> Gruß Tim



die schablone hat diemai auf meine bitte hin freundlicherweise gepostet,  am 16.10.2010. Vielleicht verrät er uns ja auch noch den namen, wenn er  einen hat.

ach ja, an dem milchigwerden bin ich sicher selbst schuld, mische mein  2K-epoxy halt nach pi x auge. |peinlich

aber für den großen wobblerwettstreit werd ich mir ein paar  einwegspritzen besorgen:g. 

immerhin hab ich mir diesmal schon die mühe  gemacht, die tauschschaufel abzukleben und die ösen wieder von farbe  freizukratzen|stolz:

die gelbe bzw weiße grundlackierung ist acrylfarbe, gepinselt, dann kurz  mit dem airbrush drüber. lediglich der grüne ist gefoilt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit dem Milchig werden hatte ich zuletzt mit dem Behnke 301er auch zweimal. Einmal haben richtig eklige weiße Flecken über den ganzen Wobbler verteilt gebildet. Ich habe nicht anders gemischt als sonst auch und denke, dass nach 2 jahren Gebrauch die Haltbarkeit des Epox (v.a. des Härters!) überschritten ist.


----------



## diemai (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Raubfisch_Tim

Für diese Aussie-Wobbler gab's keinen besonderen Namen , ......auf den Anweisungen stand "Powell Lures" und "7 cm minnow" , ....die Namen für MEINE Köder sind individuell , das war ja Teil des damaligen Köder-Wettbewerbes .

@ Mordskerl

Ist ja ärgerlich mit dem Epoxy , ........liegt wohl am Mischungsverhältnis oder , wie Kohlmeise sagt , an Materialalterung . Ich pinsele auf meinen Epoxy-Lack sowieso noch immer zwei Schichten Spannlack 'drauf , ....der wird noch etwas härter an der Oberfläche .

Aber schöne Wobbels sind's geworden#6#6#6 , ....obwohl ich zwei Meter Lauftiefe nicht gerade als Tieftaucher bezeichnen würde , ..........ist ja aber wohl relativ , ......liegt wohl auch mit an der am meisten beangelten Gewässertiefe#c?

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das mit dem Milchig werden hatte ich zuletzt mit dem Behnke 301er auch zweimal. Einmal haben richtig eklige weiße Flecken über den ganzen Wobbler verteilt gebildet. Ich habe nicht anders gemischt als sonst auch und denke, dass nach 2 jahren Gebrauch die Haltbarkeit des Epox (v.a. des Härters!) überschritten ist.




hmmm, mein epoxy ist etwa 4 Jahre alt.

allerdings ist das milchige nicht im epoxy, sondern drauf. es lässt sich sogar abkratzen.


----------



## weberei (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



filestorm schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab da ma zwei fragen, die sind sicher schon beantwortet, aber ich stell sie mal trotzdem. benutzt ihr zum bemalen normale acrylfarben, mit welchen auch bilder gemalt werden oder müssen es irgendwie besondere farben sein ? hab vor mir ein paar wobbler zu bauen. von 3 - 10cm, welche drillinge oder auch einfache haken sollte ich da dran montieren ?
> 
> mfg filestorm #h



Ich nehme ganz einfache Acrylfarbe, wie zB für Bilder. 
Die ist leicht mit Wasser auswaschbar, trocknet super schnell (besonders wichtig für mich, der Schnell seine Köder fertig haben will ), die Farben sind gut deckend und es bilden sich durch die dickere Konsistenz keine Lacknasen. 
Dazu kommt, dass 12x12ml bei Ebay nur rund 5€ kosten (ich habe Montag welche für 3,79€ gekauft, mit Porto waren es insgesamt 5,50€, weiß nicht, ob ich den Link zum Artikel einstellen darf, wenn du willst sende ich ihn dir per PN). 
Also sehr zu empfehlen! Besonders für die Größe, die du bauen willst. Da reichen die Farben auch super lange, außer vielleicht das Weiß, das ist bei mir als erstes leer geworden  Darum auch die neuen Farben 


@ Mordskerl:
das habe ich auch gehabt! so in der art wie Eisschollen. Es gab einzelne kleine Stellen über den Wobbler, wo das milchig war, dann gab es Streifen dazwischen, die normal glänzten.
Ich habe mit Spritzen gemessen. Habe mich immer gewundert  
Aber zu alt war das Epoxy nicht, maximal 3/4 Jahr. Glaube ich habe zu schlecht vermischt und an den Spritzen war immer noch Dreck von den vorigen Messungen. Die Spritzen sind schlecht zu waschen. Vielleicht lag es daran...
Seitdem ich jetzt das 5Min Epoxy von Conrad verwende, habe ich keine Probleme mehr gehabt. Das ist aber nur für kleinere Köder zu empfehlen, denn sonst geht es schon sehr ins Geld!


----------



## raetzrico (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde

Möchte mich  nach meiner Sommerbastelpause auch 
mal wieder hier beteiligen. Über die Angelsaison habe ich die zuletzt gebauten Köder regelmäßig ausgefürt und immerhin 2 Hechte mit Ihnen gefangen. Habe hier natürlich regelmäßig mitgelesen. Schöne Stücke habt Ihr hier ja schon wieder präsentiert. Ich habe mich aktuell mal an Stickbait´s gewagt.
Länge ca.10cm / 18-20 Gramm. Gebaut aus meinem Hartschaum und mit Spaydosen lackiert. (Nach zwei Schichten Epoxy).Am Ende nochmal 2 Schichten.
Den Lauftest schon vor der Farbgebung haben Sie für mich überzeugend gemeistert.

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## west1 (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aktuell mal an Stickbait´s gewagt.
> Länge ca.10cm / 18-20 Gramm. Gebaut aus meinem Hartschaum und mit Spaydosen lackiert. (Nach zwei Schichten Epoxy).Am Ende nochmal 2 Schichten.
> Den Lauftest schon vor der Farbgebung haben Sie für mich überzeugend gemeistert.



Sehen gut aus!#6

Hast du den Hartschaum von Nepomuk?
Falls ja kannst du dir die 2 Schichten Epox vor dem bemalen sparen. Zwei bis drei Schichten zum Schluss reichen.

Läuft der weise mit der roten Flosse am Drilling genauso gut wie die anderen?


----------



## diemai (10. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico 

...........schöner Neueinstand :q, .....die sehen echt gut aus#6 !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo schöne Teile!

Ich habe mal so´n bischen rumgeschaut und das hier gefunden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3wD1Q0cFnY

Ich finde das ganz interessant wie Ugly Duckling seine Wobbler baut. Vielleicht kann man davon was in die heimische Werkstatt mitnehmen


----------



## bild (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe im rutenbau Shops so Blasenfrei mittel für 2 Komponenten Kleber gefunden? Hat damit jemand erfahrungen? Da ich jetzt endlich mal komplett Blasenfreie Wobbs haben wollte.  Hab es mit einem Fön gecshafft sua wenig zu haben doch ein Paar bilden sich immer gerade an Kiemen und Augen .

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## angler1996 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bild
wie heißt denn das Mittel?#h
Gruß A.


----------



## bild (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es gibt da verschiedene Hersteller aber hier ist mal eins von Mudhole  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5uSTYNURJ0&feature=player_embedded#! 

Das Vid zeigt ja einen geilen Effekt weiteres könnt ihr ja auf Mudhole drüber lesen wusste nur nicht ob ich nen Mudhole Link posten darf.

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico:

Coole Stickbaits, sind dir gut gelungen!
Petri zu deinen Fängen!

Dein erster (weißer Körper, gelber Kopf) sieht einem, den ich gebaut habe sehr ähnlich  selbe Form, selbes Design... Sieht gut aus!

Aber meiner Meinung nach kannst du dir einiges an Epoxy sparen. Die 2 Schichten vor dem Lack sind überflüssig, das Material (der Schaum) zieht kein Wasser!

Da ist er (wurde hier schonmal vorgestellt ): 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mir gefällt dieses Design echt gut! Ich mag es sehr, es ist schlicht aber trotzdem irgendwie besonders...


----------



## west1 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> jo schöne Teile!
> 
> Ich habe mal so´n bischen rumgeschaut und das hier gefunden
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3wD1Q0cFnY


Sind ein paar nette Teile dabei! :q




> Vielleicht kann man davon was in die heimische Werkstatt mitnehmen



Ja kann Mann! #6


----------



## Hannes94 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild 
So'n Zeugs ist doch überflüssig|uhoh:...
Ein Bekannter von mir sagte mal das man auch einfach'n Tropfen Spiritus mit Fit in's Epoxi machen kann.... Das soll den gleichen Efekt haben #c.... Ausprobiert habe ich es aber noch nicht.

 Am besten ist's  aber den Köder im Karussell 10-30min mit 'ner  einfachen Rotlichtlampe  zu beleuchten. So mach ich's immer, .... allerdings sollte man  die einzelnen Schichten Harz nicht zu dick auftragen, da sie sonst herrunterlaufen könnten. 

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## raetzrico (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1 
Danke für das Lob. Nein es ist nicht das Material von Nepomuk. Die zwei Schichten vor dem Lack sind bei meinem Material nötig weil ich mit Kunstharzlack aus Sprühdosen arbeite.Die Lösungsmittel lösen den Schaum sonst auf. Mit Acrylfarben könnte man sie sicher sparen.
Der Lauftest war wie gesagt vor der Farbgebung zwar kokplett mit Drillingen aber die rote Flosse kam jetzt erst zum Schluß dran. Ob Sie das Laufverhalten stört werde ich sehen. Entfernen kann ich Sie dann immer noch.

@ diemai und Bondex
Dankeschön für die lobenden Worte.

@ Weberei
Auch Dir danke für´s Lob.
Bei dem gelb/weißem habe ich mich mal am Farbdesign von einigen Illex Wobblern orientiert. Das hat mir schon lange gefallen. Und ein richtig heller Köder hat mir bisher noch gefehlt.

Enrico


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

 ich hab auch mal wieder einen gebaut. Morgen muss das Bleiloch mit Spachtelmasse zugemacht werden, dann kommt die 3. Schicht Bootslack darüber und dann dürfte er soweit sein. Das Design ist zwar etwas seltsam, aber vl. gefällt es ja den Fischen.
Im Moment wiegt er 45 gr. und sinkt leicht.

Gruß Tim


----------



## weberei (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Raubfisch Tim:

gut gemacht!
Darf man fragen, wie du den designed hat? Was istd as für eine Farbe, dass das so "komisch" aussieht. Finde das nämlich garnicht mal schlecht!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Raubfisch Tim:
> 
> gut gemacht!
> Darf man fragen, wie du den designed hat? Was istd as für eine Farbe, dass das so "komisch" aussieht. Finde das nämlich garnicht mal schlecht!


 

Hat was von einem Granitstein!
:q


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, ulkiges Finish!!! Aber interessant!
Ich habe auch mal wieder ein bisl gebastelt. Diesmal aus schnödem Kiefernholz. Das soll ein Wobbler für´s Dorschangeln sein. Er soll tief laufen. Mal den Test abwarten. Hier erstmal zum nachvollziehen die einzelnen Schritte. mit der Kreissäge eine Pahse in ein Kantholz gesägt. Mit einer Pappschablone den Grundriß aufgezeichnet und dann ausgeschnitten mit´ner Stichsäge. Kurz geglättet mit der Flechs. Der rest ist mit meinem Küchenmesser geschnitzt und dann geschliffen....


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja richtig gemerkt es werden 2 Wobbler. Ein großer länglicher und ein kleinerer dicklicher. Ich muß ja erst prüfen was den Dorschen besser gefällt. #h


----------



## don rhabano (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:q





weberei schrieb:


> @Raubfisch Tim:
> 
> gut gemacht!
> Darf man fragen, wie du den designed hat? Was istd as für eine Farbe, dass das so "komisch" aussieht. Finde das nämlich garnicht mal schlecht!


 

#d:q#d#q#q

Sry Raubfisch Tim ,aber der sieht nicht so toll aus.
Aber alles hat einen Anfang und es wird garantiert beim nächsten Wobbler schon viel besser. 
Weitermachen!

@Bondex  5Euro darauf ,dass der längere besser fängt 

lg


----------



## Bondex (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mag schon sein, die Küstenblinker sind ja meist auch etwas schlanker gehalten. Dagegen sind die Krebse eher rund und kompakt. Versuch macht kluch

Hat einer hier eine Idee wie man Wobbler mit Rückendrilling bauen könnte? Ich meine einen der auch noch läuft? Für die Küste auf Dorsch wäre das sicher angebracht wegen der vielen Hänger wenn man dicht bzw am Grund fischt


----------



## don rhabano (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=190

Bidde sehr hab extra gesucht.
Würde den Köder nicht Hochrückig machen ,eher etwas breiter ,weil der "Schwerpunkt dann einfacher nach unten zu setzen ist."
Und dann eben viel Blei als Ausgleichsgewicht in den Bauch.

Könnte mir aber auch eine Hakenmontage ,wie bei Speedjigs vorstellen:

Einzelhaken (evtl mit einem Stückchen Blech verklebt ,dass der Haken immer gerade vom Köder absteht) ,wie kurze Stinger an kleinen Neodymmagneten befestigen. Spart Gewicht am Rücken und die Bissausbeute dürfte nicht so schlecht sein.

Versteht man das?

lg


----------



## bild (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und nochmal mit Epoxy  bekomme die Blasen nicht weg muss unbedingt das mit dem Spiritus testen.

http://img522.*ih.us/img522/6778/weifisch.png

http://img831.*ih.us/img831/3787/barsch.png

MfG

Niklas


----------



## west1 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Niki das mit dem Draht hat ja Diemai letztens schon angesprochen, braucht man also nix mehr dazu sagen. 

Ansonsten, noch ein Jahr und sie sehen aus, wie die von Pelznase! #6


----------



## Raubfisch_Tim (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> :q
> 
> 
> #d:q#d#q#q
> ...



@weberei:

Ich hab ihn mit weißer Acrylfarbe angesprüht und dann einen grünlichen Lack drüberlaufen lassen. 

@ don rhabano:

Ist erst mein 2. Jerk. Laufen tut er jedenfalls und das ist doch das entscheidende. Richtig lackieren lern ich mit der Zeit hoffentlich dazu.

Gruß Tim


----------



## weberei (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:

Schön, wieder Basteleien von dir zu sehen! Sind dir gewohnt super gelungen!

@ bild:

die wobbler hatte ich ja letztens schon sehr gelobt! Dabei bleibt es natürlich, und ich muss west1 da zustimmen. Nicht mehr lange und deine werke sind auf einem Level mit dem von Pelznase! Wenn ich mir den oberen angucke, dauert es echt nichtmehr so lange. Astrein!

@ Tim:

danke für die Antwort.


----------



## angler1996 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild
die sehen doch super aus, 

Bondex
Klasse, ich habe hier noch eine Farbvorlage :
Was ein Dorsch so frisst:
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/1597/1001545.png
Gruß A.


----------



## bild (12. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Baah was stellst du für Bilde rein  

Danke für die Blumen   Mit ner neuen Gun Weihnachten und ne Werkstatt direkt im Nachbarzimmer werd ich wohl noch besser und öfter bauen können hoffe ich verbessere mich 

Weiß echt keiner was ob das mit dem Spiritus klappt oder verläuft dadurch dann meine Farbe wenn ich das Epoxy aufstreiche? Wie sieht das mit der härte aus bleibt es hart oder wird es dadurch elastischer?


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sag´ich ja, die fressen Krebse, Krebse und auch Krebse ;-)


----------



## diemai (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

............wieder 'mal 'n paar erstklassige Teile von dir #6!

Wegen dem Rückendrilling schau' auch 'mal auf Seite 194 und 197 .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Dieter
ich habe mir die mal angesehen. Ist ja eine recht komplizierte angelegenheit. Bis man die ganzen Teile so exakt eingebaut hat habe ich ja schon 2 neue Wobbs fertig  Die kann ich dann erstmal in den Teich setzen Hast Du damit bereits Fische gefangen? Ich finde das Ausbrechen des Schwanzes ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu heftig, darum die Frage des Fangerfolges. Hast Du den noch mal fertig gefinished hier abgebildet?


----------



## diemai (13. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> hi Dieter
> ich habe mir die mal angesehen. Ist ja eine recht komplizierte angelegenheit. Bis man die ganzen Teile so exakt eingebaut hat habe ich ja schon 2 neue Wobbs fertig  Die kann ich dann erstmal in den Teich setzen Hast Du damit bereits Fische gefangen? Ich finde das Ausbrechen des Schwanzes ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu heftig, darum die Frage des Fangerfolges. Hast Du den noch mal fertig gefinished hier abgebildet?


 
War die letzten Monate recht faul , der hängt immer noch unbemalt im Regal , ....wollte noch 'n paar mehr danach bauen #c#c!

Man muß da schon akkurat arbeiten , damit die Balance später stimmt , ......ich möchte ja , das der Köder mit'm Schwanz nach oben auf'm Grund steht ,.........wenn der Bauch aufliegt , könnte der Wobbler umkippen und das Hänger-Risiko hätte sich damit wieder erhöht !

Bei der Aktion kann man ja durch Veränderung der Schaufel-Dimensionen und deren Winkel noch 'was machen , allerdings muß man dann auch wieder genau austrimmen .

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (22. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi
hab mal was altes neu bepinselt xD
hab ja beim 3teiler vergessen auszubleien naja des barschdesign war dann nicht mehr so schön also alles nochmal abgeschliffen und neu gemacht diesmal sollte es nach hecht aussehen obs mir gelungen ist seht selbst auch der kleine im bafo design wurde nochmal neu bepinselt sieht jetzt besser aus als vorher. wie man sieht alles mit malkasten gemalt


----------



## weberei (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön, hier mal wieder was zu lesen 

sind scheinbar alle mit dem Basteln für den wettbewerb beschfäftigt?! Oder bereiten sich auf den Wintereinbruch vor |scardie:

Aber die Wobbler sind dir gut gelungen! Daumen hoch, schöne Designs!


----------



## don rhabano (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein...ich habe auch gebaut.
Die Tage kommen Bilder.

lg

Edit: Achja Andi weiter so!


----------



## ->x.Andi* (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hii
ja ich merks selbst schön langsam wirds besser 
heute bemal cih noch meinen topwatrerbait nur mit dem design bin ich no unschlüssig. wie er denn aussehen soll. mal schauen


----------



## jirgel (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild

Sichwort

Systementlüfter oder einfach Epoxyentlüfter oder Harzentlüfter

Haben fast alle als Additive im Angebot. 

Das geht aber nicht mit 5 min Epoxy.


----------



## Bondex (23. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin auch grade wieder mit dem Basteln beschäftigt. Dauert noch ein wenig bis ich hier Bilder einstellen kann. Baue im Momen kleine schwarze und noch einen Satz meiner rosafarbenen mit dem indischgelben Rücken in Barschdesign


----------



## bild (24. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim 5 Min. Epoxy ist es doch egal   sieht man ja nicht.

Ok das ist gut nur wie sieht das später aus verändert das die Härte vom Epoxy? Oder sonst irgendwelche Verändrungen durch son Zeug?


mfG

Niki


----------



## don rhabano (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So 2 Hardbaits von mir.

Einmal Huchenwobbler 

http://img193.*ih.us/img193/3408/2222fx.jpg

Und einmal schlichter Schleppwobbler.

http://img132.*ih.us/img132/429/1111mt.jpg

Ich mach die Tage auch noch Outdoorpics am Wasser; sind nämlich nicht die besten Fotos.

lg


----------



## bild (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geil aber weiste ja schon


----------



## weberei (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi don,

sind dir super gelungen, die beiden Wobbler.

Bachforellendesigns finde ich immer super, meiner Meinung nach auch einer der schönsten (Süßwasser-) Fische! Und der Barsch ist schlicht, aber genial!


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo die Herren, 
nette Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut.
Habe mal den letzten Stand in Sachen Beleaver
versucht zu fotografieren. Bin einfach zu blöd die Schönheitsfehler zu kaschieren Wenn die technik mehr vermag als der Bediener)
Mittlerweile auch in 2-teilig.
http://img703.*ih.us/img703/2498/1001946.png
http://img84.*ih.us/img84/748/1001948.png
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/4412/1001952.png
Intesiv zum Testen , bin bis dato nicht gekommen.
Das Laufverhalten und Tauchverhalten ( zumindest geworfen von Ufer) ist so wie ich es mir vorstellen. Der 2-teilig muss an Länge noch etwas wachsen, so ist er noch nicht topp.
Verbesserungsvorschläge werde ohne Prämie dankend entgegen genommen.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren,
> nette Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut.
> Habe mal den letzten Stand in Sachen Beleaver
> versucht zu fotografieren. Bin einfach zu blöd die Schönheitsfehler zu kaschieren Wenn die technik mehr vermag als der Bediener)
> ...


 


Sind doch echt gut geworden , die Teile , .........beim ersten ist allerdings für meinen Geschmack die Schaufel etwas zu klobig geraten ,....... das bedeutet mehr Auftrieb vorne , was sich u.U. negativ auf das Laufverhalten auswirken könnte , ........aber sonst , .......sehr gut gelungen , ....ist auch nicht gerade die einfachste Form zum bauen#6 .

@ don rhabano

...........erste Sahne wieder , ......besonders die Forelle#6 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jirgel (25. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Beim 5 Min. Epoxy ist es doch egal   sieht man ja nicht.
> 
> Ok das ist gut nur wie sieht das später aus verändert das die Härte vom Epoxy? Oder sonst irgendwelche Verändrungen durch son Zeug?
> 
> ...




härtet normal und gewohnt aus und ist blasen frei.


----------



## west1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo die Herren,
> nette Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut.
> Habe mal den letzten Stand in Sachen Beleaver
> versucht zu fotografieren. Bin einfach zu blöd die Schönheitsfehler zu kaschieren Wenn die technik mehr vermag als der Bediener)
> ...



Sehen gut aus!#6
Hast du die Köder zum Draht einlegen ganz durchgesägt oder nur eine Nut rein geschnitten?



> Verbesserungsvorschläge werde ohne Prämie dankend entgegen genommen.



Setze  doch die Bildadresse deiner Bilder an stelle der Sternchen in diesen Code 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und das Ergebnis sieht dann z.B. so aus.
http://img404.*ih.us/img404/4412/1001952.png

Oder kopiere die Adresse einfach in das Feld das sich öffnet wenn du dieses Bild 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 beim Beitrag schreiben anklickst.

So wie es im Moment draußen aussieht hat bei mir die Bastelzeit wieder angefangen! :q


----------



## diemai (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So wie es im Moment draußen aussieht hat bei mir die Bastelzeit wieder angefangen! :q


 

Bei uns in Schleswig-Holstein war auf kleinen Teichen auch schon etwas Eis 'drauf , ........werde am Sonntag für ca. 2-3 Stunden noch 'mal zur Hamburger Außenalster , ................viel Hoffnung habe ich wegen der ganzjährigen absolut schlechten Fänge aber nicht .

Habe bald auch wieder 'n Dutzend Wobbler fertig , .......darunter auch meine Wettbewerbs-Köder .

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe bald auch wieder 'n Dutzend Wobbler fertig , .......darunter auch meine Wettbewerbs-Köder .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter in meine Wettbewerbswobbler hab ich zwischenzeitlich auch schon die Ösen eingebaut und die Teile ausgebleit, fehlt nur noch die Farbe und so. 

Hab vor mir über den Winter ein paar Jerks zubauen, mal sehen vielleicht fang ich heute noch damit an. :q


----------



## plötze (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don und 996,

schicke wob´s, endlich kommt wieder leben in die bude #6

hab auch wal wieder was fertig, 9cm lang ist der kleine


----------



## west1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> hab auch wal wieder was fertig, 9cm lang ist der kleine



Ja sieht gut aus der kleine! #6

fast so gut wie der Drag Queen Stick von meiner Frau.


----------



## plötze (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> fast so gut wie der Drag Queen Stick von meiner Frau.



|supergri danke, des soll aber eher nen nachwuchspunker sein, also nix drag :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Blumen, 
Achse durchgängig, aus Holz 2 Teilen. Das reicht so schon zum Fingerverknoten.
Der Punker ist süüüß, hoffentlich schwimmt der FISCH nicht davon, wenn er am Zahn gekitzelt wird#h.
MIt Bildereinstellen begreife ich rigendwann auch noch
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

noch mal ich, Diemai, 
 danke für den Tipp und für das Zaunsfeld#h
Damit : der Begriff Teile sollte nicht abwertend klingen, bitte um Entschuldigung.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> noch mal ich, Diemai,
> danke für den Tipp und für das Zaunsfeld#h
> Damit : der Begriff Teile sollte nicht abwertend klingen, bitte um Entschuldigung.
> Gruß A.


 

........verstehe momentan zwar nicht , was du meinst , .......aber ......gern geschehen#c:vik:!

@ plötze

Sieht ja lustig aus , der Punker , ...........läuft der auch ?  Wird bestimmt getwitcht , damit sich die "Frisur" immer schön bewegt , oder ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996:

sind sehr schöne Wobbler, weiter so!
Wie west1 schon sagte, versuch bitte in Zukunft deine Bilder direkt einzubinden. Ist einfach besser für die Betrachter, als immer fremde Seiten öffnen zu müssen. Danke 

@plötze:

Sehr gut! Ist das ein Fotofinish? Sieht lustig aus, der kleine Punker.

A propos Punker:
Wenn ihr alle wüsstet :vik:


----------



## plötze (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ plötze
> 
> Sieht ja lustig aus , der Punker , ...........läuft der auch ?  Wird bestimmt getwitcht , damit sich die "Frisur" immer schön bewegt , oder ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



der läuft gut, und ja, der wird getwitcht 

@weberei

danke. jo is´n design by bondex #6

was meinst du mit "wenn ihr alle wüsstet"? biste etwa auch nen kleiner punki? |supergri|supergri


----------



## west1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gestern mal einen Jerk frei Schnauze auf ein Stück Hartschaum gezeichnet, ausgesägt und ihn so richtig fertig gemacht. :q

Dabei rausgekommen ist der hier. 

Länge 13cm, Gewicht 56g, als Rohling mit einer Nummer zu kleiner Drillingen gerade noch schwimmend.






Mit Farbe, Epox und passenden Haken müßte er langsam sinken, denk ich mal.
Mal sehen wie er sich im Wasser so verhält, wenn gut, wirds noch ein paar von der Sorte geben.


----------



## stefano89 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne würde der doch schon zur Wettbewerbsform passen oder? Hab se leider jetzt nicht hier, aber ich glaub das passt :-D
Sieht aber echt gut aus. Ist aber gebrusht oder?
Greez


----------



## west1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt wo dus sagst :q hab gerade nachgeschaut.

Der Wettbewerbsw. ist vorne an der Schnauze etwas runder und der Schwanz ist länger.

Ja ist gebrusht.

Danke!


----------



## diemai (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach deshalb kommt der mir so bekannt vor:q , ........sieht aber gut aus , Hubert#6 !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ach deshalb kommt der mir so bekannt vor:q , ........sieht aber gut aus , Hubert#6 !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter an den Webewob hatte ich beim aufzeichnen nicht mal gedacht, hatte mir zuvor im Internet ein paar Formen angeguckt.

Es lag aber ein fertiger Wobbler daneben, deshalb vielleich die ähnlichkeit. #c


----------



## plötze (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht gut aus, west


----------



## weberei (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west:

Der ist dir echt gut gelungen! Klasse!
Ich musste auch sofort an die Wettbewerbsform denken :q

@ plötze:

nene, das nicht. Ich sehe ganz "normal" aus.
Aber du musst dich/ihr müsst euch noch bis zum 31.12. 23:59 Uhr gedulden... 
Stichwort: "Wettbewerb" :vik:


----------



## west1 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> sieht gut aus, west





weberei schrieb:


> Der ist dir echt gut gelungen! Klasse!


Danke! :m



> ihr müsst euch noch bis zum 31.12. 23:59 Uhr gedulden...
> Stichwort: "Wettbewerb" :vik:


Na da bin ich mal gespannt was da kommt |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (29. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Wobbler West. Besonders die Oberfläche gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## angler1996 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west1
#6Möge er dicke Fische bringen
Gruß A.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal wieder was anderes als Ruten gebaut.
Es Test im Wasser steht noch aus.

Dieses Mal sind die Köder aus Akazie, von der ich mir einen lebendigen Lauf verspreche.

Der Große ist 24cm lang und wiegt 225g, der Mittlere ist 17,5cm und wiegt 208g, die anderen sind etwas über 16cm und wiegen zw 105 und 110g.

Insgesamt sind die Köder mit 5 Schichten Epoxy versiegelt, was für die meisten Attacken reichen sollte.


----------



## Kark (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Köder!
Die zum Teil aufwendigen Lackierungen sehen sehr gut aus.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## weberei (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow, die sind echt klasse geworden!

Ganzschön aufwändige Designs zum Teil. Zum Beispiel der 2.! 
Wie macht man sowas?

Wie gesagt: dickes Lob!

Grüße
weberei


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In einem Wort: Respekt!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jau, Danke für die Blumen 

@ Weberei

das ist das einfachste Muster, einfach ein Tuch nehmen, welches mit Farbe "angehaucht" ist und auf den Köder tupfen.


----------



## don rhabano (30. November 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aufwendig...das nennt man Crappygeschmiere


----------



## Pike-Piekser (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geschmiere ist das Eine. Zeitlos stilvoll getupft, das Andere:g
Crappie-Style bringt immer Fisch|splat2:   probiere es aus


----------



## Jungpionier (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei soviel Liebe und Zeit, die ihr ins Detail steckt, muss euch doch das Herz bluten, wenn so ein Wobbler mal hängen bleibt. :c
Das ist doch was ganz anderes, als wenn sich ein Baumstumpf einen anonymen Standard-Wobbler einverleibt.

#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hab mal wieder was anderes ....


Schöne Jerks, sehen gut aus!



don rhabano schrieb:


> Aufwendig...das nennt man Crappygeschmiere



Das Geschmiere ist aufwendiger herzustellen als so ein schnell gespühter....



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Bei soviel Liebe und Zeit, die ihr ins Detail steckt, muss euch doch das Herz bluten, wenn so ein Wobbler mal hängen bleibt. :c



Ein bischen schon, wenn mal einer hängen bleibt, bau ich halt drei neue. #c

Wie geht es Thomas:#2: ?
Wenn ich mich irre, auch egal!|supergri


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Dekors sind echt Spitze.
Hab mal ne dumme Frage:
Muss einige kleine Wobbler bauen für Fließgewässer, Zielfisch Forelle; Länge um die 4 cm. Erlaubt ist nur ein Haken. Deshalb werde ich nur eine Öse anbringen. Nun habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass Bachforellen bevorzugt auf den unten angebrachten Haken beißen würden ( kann mich aber nicht entsinnen, dass da eine Länge der Köder angegeben war). Wenn ich mich so an eigene Erfahrungen erinnere könnte das stimmen, habe aber nie bewußt darauf geachtet.
Hat wer Erfahrungen damit und mag sie mit mir teilen?
Schon mal danke.
Gruß A.


----------



## Jungpionier (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei einem 4 cm großen Wobbler sollte es egal sein, wo sich der Drilling befindet. Jede maßige Forelle wird da sitzen. Wobei kleine Wobbler mit Drillingen bei Forellen nicht unkritisch sind. Gerade für untermaßige oft das Todesurteil.
Aber was will man machen.

#h


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Bleigießen* 


Hier: Gewicht(e) für Jerkbait.

Hallo,
wenn ich Jerkbaits ausbleie, bohre ich ein Loch
in den JB mit einem 8-10mm Bohrer und fülle dort 
das Blei hinein.

Klappt bestens 

...um aber eine gewisse Vorratshaltung zu 
"implementieren" |rolleyes suche ich nach Möglichkeiten, gewisse
Bleigewichte vorab zu gießen...dazu benötige ich kleine
Metallrohre ? um jeweils das Gewicht von z.B. 5-10-usw.
vorzugießen. 
Welches Metall ? oder gibt es auch was anderes benötige ich um hinterher das Blei wieder heraus lösen zu können ?

...oder wie mach Ihr das ?

#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bobster:
Dachdeckerblei in Streifen schneiden und rollen:m

Jungpionier (ne wie lange ist das her?)
ja das ist mir bekannt. Deshalb werden dort auch Einzelhaken angebracht ( hatte ich nicht dazu geschrieben,sorry) und nun überlege ich, wo die günstigste Postion ist.
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zwei Hartholz Stücke zusammen in den Schraubstock geklemmt.

Mittig Löcher im gewünschten Durchmesser und Tiefe gebohrt.

Mit Blei ausgiessen, fertig.  #c

So etwa wie hier.


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jungpionier

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread#h!

.........es stimmt schon , es tut etwas weh , einen (fängigen) Eigenbau zu verlieren , ....aber ich halte es dann genau so wie west1 und baue mir drei Neue .

Das Problem dabei ist nur , das man bei vielen handgemachten Köder-Modellen die Aktion NIE WIEDER absolut gleich hinbekommt ,...... aber das ist wohl eher ein psychologisches Ding , falls der Nachbau nachher gefühlt nicht so gut fangen sollte !

Wenn man erst einmal über die Zeit eine Werkzeug,-und Material-Ausstattung zusammengebracht hat , wird der Eigenbau auch zunehmend billiger als sich ständig neue Wobbler kaufen zu müssen , .......der größere Vorteil des Eigenbaues liegt auch darin , sich seine Köder genau auf seine anglerischen Bedürfnisse zurecht schustern zu können , ......es gibt sie eben kein zweites Mal am Fischwasser !

@ 996 

Ich würde die Hakenöse an der Unterseite etwas vor'm Schwanzende des Wobblers plazieren , so wird der Lauf noch etwas stabilisiert , ........ein kleines Trimmgewicht hinter der Schaufel wird aber wohl trotzdem nötig werden , denke ich .

@ Bobster

Anstelle der Hartholz-Blöcke kannst du auch zwei verstiftete Aluminiumplatten nehmen(falls du an so'was 'rankommst und etwas Ahnung vom Metallbearbeitung hast) , 10mm bis 15mm dick , .........Griffe könnte man sich dort auch 'ranbauen , falls gewünscht .

Entweder machst du die Gußnester so ,wie Hubert es beschrieben hat , oder du fertigst einige mittige Sack-Bohrungen in gewünschtem Durchmesser in die dann ein Stück passendes Rundmaterial(Alu , Messing) eingeschoben wird , auf diese Weise kann man die Länge und somit das Gewicht der Gießlinge variieren , ............es muß am Ende eines jeden Sackloches natürlich ein Gußkanal gefertigt werden und alles muß stramm zusammenpassen , damit kein Blei herauslaufen kann .

Zum Gießen wird die Form in einen Schraubstock eingespannt ,..... sie sollte so konstruiert sein , das die runden Verschlußstäbe immer horizontal zu liegen kommen .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai 
danke , 
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist nur , das man bei vielen handgemachten Köder-Modellen die Aktion NIE WIEDER absolut gleich hinbekommt ,...... aber das ist wohl eher ein psychologisches Ding , falls der Nachbau nachher gefühlt nicht so gut fangen sollte



Dieter das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber nächstes Jahr fangen auch die! |supergri


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, aber nächstes Jahr fangen auch die! |supergri


 
..............na ja , Hubert , die Saison 2010 is' ja wohl gelaufen , es friert alles schön zu und tauen wird's bis Sylvester bestimmt nicht mehr !

............und ich wollte für 2011 auch noch einige Modelle bauen !


@ 996

Gern geschehen !
                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............na ja , Hubert , die Saison 2010 is' ja wohl gelaufen , es friert alles schön zu und tauen wird's bis Sylvester bestimmt nicht mehr !
> 
> ............und ich wollte für 2011 auch noch einige Modelle bauen !



Für mich noch nicht, geht weiter bis 31.12.10 und am 1.1.11 fängt die neue an.
Hier gibts Gewässer die haben außer vielleicht mal ein wenig Eis am Rand sonst noch keins gesehen.


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


...............war sowieso die Schlechteste meines bisherigen  Angel-Lebens , kann NUR besser werden !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das kann ich, von Norwegen mal abgesehen, mit unterschreiben. Meine "Bessere Hälfte" lacht schon, na haste wieder nen Fangnix gebaut oder so.
Gruß A.


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Zwei Hartholz Stücke zusammen in den Schraubstock geklemmt.
> Mittig Löcher im gewünschten Durchmesser und Tiefe gebohrt.
> Mit Blei ausgiessen, fertig. #c
> So etwa wie hier.


 

Das war der Tipp #6

Vielen Dank
West1


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bobster
> Anstelle der Hartholz-Blöcke kannst du auch zwei verstiftete Aluminiumplatten nehmen(falls du an so'was 'rankommst und etwas Ahnung vom Metallbearbeitung hast) , 10mm bis 15mm dick , .........Griffe könnte man sich dort auch 'ranbauen , falls gewünscht .
> Entweder machst du die Gußnester so ,wie Hubert es beschrieben hat , oder du fertigst einige mittige Sack-Bohrungen in gewünschtem Durchmesser in die dann ein Stück passendes Rundmaterial(Alu , Messing) eingeschoben wird , auf diese Weise kann man die Länge und somit das Gewicht der Gießlinge variieren , ............es muß am Ende eines jeden Sackloches natürlich ein Gußkanal gefertigt werden und alles muß stramm zusammenpassen , damit kein Blei herauslaufen kann .
> Zum Gießen wird die Form in einen Schraubstock eingespannt ,..... sie sollte so konstruiert sein , das die runden Verschlußstäbe immer horizontal zu liegen kommen .
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Danke Diemai,
'hab ich mir kopiert und unters Kopfkissen gelegt.
Eventuell finde ich heraus was "mittige Sack-Bohrungen"
bewirken ....habe aber kapiert das es ALU-oder Kupfer 
als Metalllegierung sein muß.
Im Moment nicht praktikabel für mich-Holz schon eher.

Danke 

|wavey:


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> 
> ...............war sowieso die Schlechteste meines bisherigen  Angel-Lebens , kann NUR besser werden !
> ...


Dieter ganz so schlimm wars bei mir nicht es gab schon schlechtere aber auch schon bessere Jahre. 
Wird sich bei dir auch wieder ändern! 



angler1996 schrieb:


> Meine "Bessere Hälfte" lacht schon, na haste wieder nen Fangnix gebaut oder so.
> Gruß A.



Meine sagt immer, besonders wenn ich mir ein paar Gufis kaufe oder was baue, du brauchst doch nix der ganze Keller hängt voll von dem Zeugs!#c



Bobster schrieb:


> Das war der Tipp #6
> 
> Vielen Dank
> West1



Nix zu danken, passt schon! |supergri


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Danke Diemai,
> 'hab ich mir kopiert und unters Kopfkissen gelegt.
> Eventuell finde ich heraus was "mittige Sack-Bohrungen"
> bewirken ....habe aber kapiert das es ALU-oder Kupfer
> ...


 
Habe so'ne Form irgendwo im Keller , stelle heute noch irgendwann 'n Bild davon ein !

Was die "Sacklöcher" betrifft , ....ich möchte nix mehr von dieser "Boardferkel-Geschichte" hören!

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Was die "Sacklöcher"



Du armer! :m


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich gebe zu, dass ich das technisch nicht begriffen habe, aber was sind Sacklöcher? das schreit ja nach Honey.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sacklöcher sind Bohrungen , die nicht hindurchgehen , sondern irgendwo im Material aufhören , .......durchgehende Bohrungen sind Durchgangslöcher !

So , anbei Fotos einer einfachen Gußform aus Alu-Platten , die ich mir 'mal vor vielen , vielen Jahren zum Guß von Gewichten gemacht habe , die auf der Hauptschnur unter der Pose gleiten , ...aufgrund ihrer Größe hauptsächlich für große Hechtposen gedacht .

Indem man den runden Alustab verschiebt , kann man sich die Teile in verschiedenen Längen , bzw. Gewichten gießen , der Stab ist an den Stößen nach innen gerundet , so das der Gießling an dem Ende später auch etwas rund wird , ein 1,5 mm Sackloch )) befindet sich auch dort , dieses nimmt den Drahtschaft auf , welche den späteren Schnurkanal ausspart .

Die Form wird durch zwei Paßstifte zentriert , zum Gießen wird sie in einen Schraubstock gespannt oder mit einer Zwinge/Federklammer zusammengehalten .

Da alles beim Gießen sehr heiß wird , ziehe ich dann immer 'n paar alte Bundeswehr-Lederhandschuhe an , und mit 'ner Zange zum Stifte-Ziehen geht's dann schon .

Für Jerkbait-Gewichte läßt sich diese einfache Formkonstruktion auch verwenden , .......man kann hier sogar den Stoß des Rundstabes plan lassen und auch auf die Drahtachse verzichten .

@ west1

Hubert , ich hoffe auch , das es irgendwann 'mal besser wird , ....das is' ja schon nicht mehr schön , andauernd nur abzuschneidern #q!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Sacklöcher sind Bohrungen , die nicht hindurchgehen , sondern irgendwo im Material aufhören , .......durchgehende Bohrungen sind Durchgangslöcher !
> 
> So , anbei Fotos einer einfachen Gußform aus Alu-Platten



Dieter dann weiß ichs jetzt auch was Sacklöcher sind! 

Sone Alugußform ist natürlich schon besser als ein Holzform, vor allem langlebriger. Sollte ich mal irgendwo Aluplatten finden werde ich mir sone Form bauen.:m

Bin heute morgen beim aussägen von ein paar Ködern auf so ein Luftloch gestoßen. Zwei drei kleinere so etwa Stecknadelkopfgröße hatte ich bisher schon aber so ein großes noch nicht. Werde es einfach mit 2K Feinspachtel ausfüllen.
Der Rohling mit Loch ist 13cm lang und ca.18mm breit.

Hat bisher schon jemand so ein großes Loch im Hartschaum gefunden?


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*






Der unbedarfte Laie würde dort 
ein "Sackloch" vermuten #c


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Der unbedarfte Laie würde dort
> ein "Sackloch" vermuten #c



|kopfkrat  Da das Loch nicht durchgehend ist, also hinten keinen Ausgang hat, könntest du recht haben. :m


----------



## weberei (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


Was geht denn hier ab |rolleyes

Diemai du Ferkel #d:m

@west1:
ich hatte bisher noch garkeine Löcher. Weder kleinere, noch solch große. Hatte wohl bisher Glück 

@pikepikser:
danke für die Antwort! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das Design so einfach geht. Das sah irgendwie schwerer aus...
Trotzdem nochmal ein dickes Lob für die Jerks!


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

So'n großes Loch hatte ich auch noch nicht , habe aber ein , zwei fertige Rohlinge , die auch Löcher haben , die gespachtelt werden müßten , ....meine dicke Grundierung  schafft es nicht , sie zu verschließen , dazu sind sie wiederum zu groß !


@ weberei

...........genau solche Sprüche wollte ich vermeiden , .....kann auch nix dafür , das das so heißt#c !



Ich befürchte , das mir eben ein Malheur passiert ist , .......habe drei Köder epoxiert und das verdammte Zeug will einfach nicht richtig hart werden(läuft allerdings auch nicht mehr , so wie's aussieht) , ..........kann sein, das ich falsch gemixt habe , kann aber auch am Frost liegen , .......wobei mein Keller bestimmt noch mindestens 12° bis 14° hat .

Eventuell ist das Epoxy auch schon zu alt(hatte vor ca. 8 Tgen aber damit noch zufriedenstellend gearbeitet , da war's aber noch wärmer) ?

Habe in den Rest der Mische jetzt erstmal noch etwas Härter eingerührt , nur um zu sehen , ob es bis morgen noch härtet ,........so könnte ich dann wenigstens ausschließen , das es an Überalterung des Materials liegt .

Habe vor Jahren schon 'mal nur halb ausgehärteten Lack mit Frischem überpinselt , ...ist zwar nervig , aber am Ende war das Ergebnis dann doch OK !

                       Gruß , diemai|kopfkrat


----------



## bild (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also für ne gute Härte sollte es schon um die 18-20 Grad sein 

Hatte das auch mal das ich im Keller epoxiert habe im Winter die Köder warn für die Tonne.

MfG

Niki


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Also für ne gute Härte sollte es schon um die 18-20 Grad sein
> 
> Hatte das auch mal das ich im Keller epoxiert habe im Winter die Köder warn für die Tonne.
> 
> ...


 
Mach mich nich' schwach , .......da stand ja auch 'was von ab 10° 'drauf , .......vieeleicht dauert's ja nur länger ?

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich befürchte , das mir eben ein Malheur passiert ist , .......habe drei Köder epoxiert und das verdammte Zeug will einfach nicht richtig hart werden



Welche sinds denn, die Webewobbs?

Häng sie doch zum trocknen irgendwo in die Wohnung.
Auf Dauer könnte so was über den Winter ganz nützlich sein, muss ja nicht immer laufen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe zwar keine Ahnung, was Du zum Lacken nimmst ( Behnke?), aber vermutlich wird das so ausgehen, dass Du noch mal drüber musst.
Übrigens danke für die Erklärung dieses Dingens, ä... naja.

Gruß A.


----------



## bild (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Denke es wir nicht mehr Hart  aber sicher kann ich dir aber nicht versichern. Am besten du wartes nen Paar Tage und schaust was passiert oder du Machst noch 2 oder 3 weitere Schichten drüber. 

Würde einfach in einem warmen Zimmer Epoxieren. 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

Habe das Behnke-Harz mit Schnellhärter !

@ bild

.......ich denke , es wird noch , ........zwar nicht sooo hart , aber auch nicht mehr zu klebrig , ......wie du schon sagst , dann kommt halt noch 'ne Shicht mehr 'rauf ,...... fetter gemischt !

@ west1

Habe deinen Rat soeben beherzigt , Hubert , ........die Mische mit dem zusätzlichen Härter hat übrigens schon gut abgebunden , an Überalterung des Materials kann's also nicht liegen , .......die Mische war ursprünglich wohl'n büschen dünn , ......und dann noch die niedrige Temperatur dazu..........!

Die drei Wobbs hängen jetzt über den Rand eines Schuhkartons neben meinem PC , bin jetzt guter Dinge ,.......:m!

Wäre ja schade , das einer meiner Wettbewerbsköder in die Hose geht , .......habe nur den einen#c !

Vielen Dank , ....Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :

'n Heizlüfter werd' ich mir verkneifen , so kalt ist's nun doch nicht , außerdem wirbelt er wohl Staub auf , .....unbeaufsichtigt würde ich den auch nicht laufen lassen !


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
Ich  drücke dir mal die Daumen, damit es noch hart wird .
..... wäre echt schade drumm.

Meine beiden Wettbewerbsköder hängen schon an nem Baum:c......


----------



## west1 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Wettbewerbsköder hängen schon an nem Baum:c......



Wolltest du Vögel fangen? |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> Ich drücke dir mal die Daumen, damit es noch hart wird .
> ..... wäre echt schade drumm.
> 
> Meine beiden Wettbewerbsköder hängen schon an nem Baum:c......


 
Danke , ........wird schon , ....hab' eben einen an der Öse angegrabbelt ,.... das im warmen Zimmer aufhängen(auch noch dicht vor der Schreibtischleuchte) wirkt Wunder , ........klebt schon kaum noch !

............du meinst jetzt keinen Weihnachstbaum , oder#c?

Hoffentlich hast du wenigstens vorher Fotos gemacht , ........ansonsten bleiben dir ja noch 30 Tage|supergri !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai
  Was für'n Glück,  bin schon echt gespannt drauf was du so gebastelt hast.


Ne ich glaub 'ne Weide war's, und Bilder habe ich auch nicht gemacht......  Vieleicht werde ich aber Morgen mal 'ne Runde mitm Bellyboat  drehen, um die beiden  da raus zu holen . 

"Wolltest du Vögel fangen? |kopfkrat"

.... naja nööö, aber mit etwas Glück hängt da ja 'ne Ente drann


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mann geht´s hier ab! Da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht da...


War neulich auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Da gibt´s sogar Tannenbaumkugeln in Forellen und in Barschform/Bemalung ! Allerdings nicht so hübsch wie manche Wobbler hier und mit, ich glaube, ca 7,- auch nicht grade billig.

Wie versprochen mal 2 Bilder von meiner "Weihnachtsbäckerei". Die sind natürlich noch nicht fertig. Es fehlen noch Schaufeln und Drillinge. aber das mache ich erst wenn ich den Rest auch fertig habe dann wird´s ein Abwasch #h


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wunderbare Dekors.
Das ist ja ne ganze Armee, nun wird mir klar wie Du die Dicke auf Deinem Bild erlegt hast#h
Gruß A.


----------



## allrounderab (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@996
nichts für ungut,aber ich glaube nicht,dass er die mit der Fliegenrute und Wobbler gefangen hat.


----------



## Hannes94 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Saubere Arbeit Bondex :m  die gefallen mir echt gut.
Was machst Du eigentlich mit  so vielen Wobblern?


----------



## Bondex (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja das stimmt. Die dicke Forelle (9Kg) habe ich mit einem schwarzen Streamer #4 gefangen. Obwohl man die ganz kleinen Wobbler sicher mit der Fliegenrute werfen könnte. Aber das macht keinen Sinn, die Führung mit der Fliegenrute wäre umständlich und ich könnte damit auch nicht so weit werfen. Das ist mit der Spinrute schon komfortabler.
Allerdings ist schwarz schon eine gute Farbe. Ihr werdet´s nicht glauben aber ich habe auch grade noch ein paar in schwarz am Wickel ;-)

achja danke für´s Lob!

Was machst Du eigentlich mit so vielen Wobblern? 

Anfüttern was sonst?


----------



## weberei (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach du Sch****! Da hat der Bondex mal wieder vorgelegt.

Super gelungen, wie man es von dir gewohnt ist. Und typischerweise auch wieder eine riesige Menge an Wobblern. Klasse, wieder welche von dir zu sehen


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allrounderab schrieb:


> @996
> nichts für ungut,aber ich glaube nicht,dass er die mit der Fliegenrute und Wobbler gefangen hat.


 
Danke für den Hinweis:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Jungpionier (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen ja toll aus Bondex! #6
Vielleicht hat ja mal einer oder mehrere von euch Lust mal in Wobbler mit den Vereinsfarben/ Logos der Bundesligavereine zu machen, um dann auszuwerten, welcher Verein am besten fängt |supergri
Zu viel würde ich in Schalke-Blau für die paar Monate allerdings nicht mehr investieren.


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jungpionier

Fußball ist absolut nich' mein Ding , .........es gab vor Jahren 'mal ne Gerätefirma , die so'ne Ruten und Rollen 'rausgebracht hat(mit Vereinswappen/Farben und so) , .........war wohl nicht so der Schlager , ein Jahr später gab's die alle im Ausverkauf !

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi leute wo bekomm ich günstig balsaholz her,habe sonst immer 
härtere hölzer genommen,aber will jetzt mal was aus balsaholz schnitzen  ​


----------



## weberei (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jungpionier:

Ich habe bereits 2 Wobbler von "meinem" Verein gebaut - FC Bayern :vik:

1  Jerkbait, Redhead Design und auf der Oberseite steht "FC Bayern München"
1  Wobbler, gestaltet mit Zeitungsartikeln, wo der FCB vorkommt.

Beide wurden aber noch nicht eingesetzt, haben also auch noch nicht gefangen 

Rapala hatte zur EM eine ganze Kollektion von Wobblern in den Nationalflaggen der Teilnehmer. Wie die fangen bzw fingen weiß ich nicht. Wohl eher was für Sammler...

Hier ein Link
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128406


----------



## Bondex (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für´s Lob.

Die Farbe hat nichts mit Verein zu tun. Ich hatte nur vor einiger Zeit zufällig dieses Design gemacht. Das war also nicht so geplant. Dennoch habe ich diesen Wobbler mit Erfolg gefischt. Die Ausbeute war so gut daß er nun zu meine Favoriten für die Übergangszeit zählt.

Apropos vereinsfarben.: Ich habe auch mit Fußball nichts am Hut. Ich bin halt Angler. Ich hatte vor langer Zeit aus Jux mal einen Adolf H.-Wobbler mit A-Amt-Logo als Binde gebaut. Der ging nach Österreich und soll dort sogar Forellen überlistet haben


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> hi leute wo bekomm ich günstig balsaholz her,habe sonst immer
> 
> härtere hölzer genommen,aber will jetzt mal was aus balsaholz schnitzen ​


 
Gibt's in RC-Modellbau-Geschäften , ..........ob billig , weiß ich nicht(es gibt aber so Großpackungen mit dickeren Leisten , das langt schon für'n paar Dutzend Wobbler , .....ca. 15 €) .

Wenn du googelst , wirst du wohl bestimmt auch Webshops finden !

Alternativ auch das PVC-Hartschaum Paket von AB User Neopomuk(leicht wie Balsa , läßt sich genauso einfach bearbeiten , ist aber wasserunempfindlich , .....ebenfalls 15 €) !

Balsa ist nur für kleinere bis mittlere und nicht so voluminöse Köder geeignet , da man sonst zuviel Trimmgewicht anbringen muß , was wiederum die Aktion verderben kann(es sei denn , man bringt einen Teil des Bleies am Rücken an) .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal was aus Japan, vielleicht kann ja jemand was damit anfangen.

[youtube1]tCb4HEPRLY4[/youtube1]

PS: Die Jungs dort haben noch mehrere gute Videos.


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Habe schon einige japanische Wobs mit solchem Foiling-Muster gesehen ,...... jetzt weiß ich ja auch , wie's gemacht wird ! 

                 Danke für's posten , .......Gruß , Dieter#h

Die Söhne Nippons sind anscheinend total verrückte Schwarzbarschangler un auch Sammler alter US-Kunstköder , habe diesbezüglich auch schon einige Video's gesehen , ......schade nur das man rein garnix verstehen kann , weder Wort noch Text .


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> jetzt weiß ich ja auch , wie's gemacht wird !



Dieter das wusstest du doch vorher schon! :m 

Pelznase hatte es ja auf seiner Homepage ganz gut beschrieben wie es gemacht wird. 
Da es die Homepage nicht mehr gibt, dachte ich halt, als ich das Video gesehen hab, das währe doch was für hier.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> hi leute wo bekomm ich günstig balsaholz her,habe sonst immer
> härtere hölzer genommen,aber will jetzt mal was aus balsaholz schnitzen  ​



Schau mal im OBI oder irgend nem anderen Baumarkt. Dort findet man ab und an ausreichende Mengen in der "Ausschussware 80% reduziert" oder sowas in der Art. In diesen Regalen, wo das ganze Zeugs mit kleinen Macken steht. Da hab ich mal für keine 10€ so viel Balsaholz gekauft, wie ich in 5 Jahren nicht verarbeite.
Grad ist sowiso Baupause bei mir.
____________________

@Bondex: Tolle Dekors mal wieder von Dir!


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ich meinte ja auch nicht das Foiling an sich , sondern dieses ganz spezielle Muster , welches man oft bei japanischen Wobs findet !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ich meinte ja auch nicht das Foiling an sich , sondern dieses ganz spezielle Muster , welches man oft bei japanischen Wobs findet !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Achso, das Muster hatte Pelznase glaub ich aber auch auf seiner Seite. :m


----------



## stefano89 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmmm, bei uns gibts nirgends in den Baumärkten Balsa...die wissen meistens nichtmal was das ist. Aber was sollen die auch damit anfangen...dafür gibts ja Modellbauläden.
Bei mir in der Nähe bekomm ich in so einem ein 100x10x2 Brett für 5€ und daraus lassen sich auch schon einige Wobbler bauen.
Das ganze gabs dann in 3 versch. Härtegraden.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn sich jemand noch was nützliches zu Weihnachten kaufen oder schenken lassen will.
Bei Lidl ab 9.12. eine Parkside Dekupiersäge für 49,99.


----------



## weberei (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für den Hinweis, west1!

So eine Dekupiersäge ist es, was mir noch fehlt. Von Hand mit der Laubsäge oder so auszusägen ist echt beschwerlich. Ich muss immer nochmal danach mit der Feile die Form genau herausarbeiten, da hier und dort immer noch nicht ganz an der Linie entlang gesägt ist.

Naja, ich werde trotzdem dabei bleiben müssen, da ich derzeit jegliches Geld spare: will mir bald ein Auto kaufen  Muss zwar nichts besonderes sein, so bis 1000€ und kann auch Kratzer haben, hauptsache es fährt. Das ist das wichtigste für das erste eigene Auto.
Aber auch dieser Betrag muss erstmal vorhanden sein und dann die Unterhaltung des Autos mit Sprit usw... Also heißt es sparen und zu Weihnachten schön Geld schenken lassen 

Danke auch für den Link mit dem Video! Werde es mir gleich mal in Ruhe ansehen.


----------



## diemai (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand noch was nützliches zu Weihnachten kaufen oder schenken lassen will.
> Bei Lidl ab 9.12. eine Parkside Dekupiersäge für 49,99.


 
.................leider kein Platz mehr im Keller , Hubert#c !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kössi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, wisst ihr ob nepomuck noch diesen Schaum zum Wobblerbau verschickt? Hab ihn schon 2x angeschrieben ohne Reaktion. Gruß Kössi


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wisst ihr ob nepomuck noch diesen Schaum zum Wobblerbau verschickt? Hab ihn schon 2x angeschrieben ohne Reaktion. Gruß Kössi



Wie per PN?

Versuch mal per E-Mail.


----------



## Kössi (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja PN, muss ich mal per mail versuchen.Wo bekomm ich die her? Hab hier schon gesucht, war da nicht mal ein Butten Mitglieder über den man auf die Profile zugreifen konnte? danke Kössi


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ja PN, muss ich mal per mail versuchen.Wo bekomm ich die her? Hab hier schon gesucht, war da nicht mal ein Butten Mitglieder über den man auf die Profile zugreifen konnte? danke Kössi



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=28006


----------



## angler1996 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die Informationen,
ich hätte nur den Wobbler neben meiner Hand weg getan#h
Ich weiß nicht, wie es Euch geht.
Balsa aus dem Baumarkt hab ich mir ( man will ja sparen)
immer wieder mal angeschaut, nur ist dei Qualität im Modellbau-Bereich m. E. höher.

Schönen Abend , die Herren
Gruß A.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, da ich ja nicht weiss, ob das mit dem Wettbewerb noch was wird stell ich einfach mal meine beiden hier rein. wer mag kann sie ja verschieben/kopieren wo auch immer abgestimmt wird.

der 1. ist aus klarem Kunststoff, mit der Lötlampe erwärmt und in Form gepresst. als Distanzhalter un Rassel fungiert ein Messingrohr mit einer Stahlkugel. Zusätzlich ein Schrotblei auf die Edelstahlachse geklemmt als Beschwerung.

Der 2. ist aus gestocktem (-> Holz, das zu faulen beginnt) Buchenholz. Daher die Maserung. Keine Farben, nur eingelassene Glasaugen und Epoxy.


----------



## Bobster (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön, 
besonders die Idee einen "gestockten" zu basteln !


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sehr schön,
> besonders die Idee einen "gestockten" zu basteln !


 
Ich finde diesen Wob auch sehr , sehr schön#6#6 , ........hast du das Holz noch extra behandelt , um es zu härten bzw . die Fäule zu stoppen ?

In Australien werden recht viele solcher unbemalter Köder gebaut , man nennt sie dort "nudies"(Nackte) .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , liebe Bastler-Gemeinde , 

...........habe nach langer Zeit auch 'mal wieder 'was fertig bekommen , bei einigen Ködern ist die Klebe noch nicht 'mal richtig hart:q!

Alle Wobbels sind handgeschnitzte Unikate aus Kiefer , Abachi und Meranti , es existieren keine Skizzen davon(außer dem "Nackten") , .......bemalt sind sie mit "Revell" Modellbaufarben , haben je 2 Schichten Acryl-Lack , Epoxy-lack und Spannlack 'drauf .

Der Rohling-Test in der Badewanne war damals vielversprechend , .....in einigen Tagen werde ich die jetzt fertigen Wobbler noch 'mal testen , ggfs. auch ein Video machen .

Der Blaue und der Goldene auf dem 5. Bild haben noch eingebaute Rasseln aus 8mm Messingrohr , die machen ganz gut Sound .

Aufgrund der Wetterlage werden sie diese Saison wohl nicht mehr in's Wasser(außer Badewanne#c) kommen , denke ich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Diemai
 klasse Arbeit die gefallen mir echt super gut#6.....
Besonders der obere auf dem 3. Bild ist spitze, so einen hätt ich auch gern . 
Allerdings habe ich keine Zeit zum Wobbler basteln, denn  ich bin im Moment mit dem Bau von MeFo Blinkern beschäftigt. Die müssen bis zum ende der Schonzeit kampfbereit sein .

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## weberei (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ mordskerl:

2 gelungene Wobbler, der aus Holz sieht echt hammermäßig aus!
Das mit dem Wettbewerb ist echt komisch. Ich versuche schon seit Langem mit Kohlmeise (der ja der Initiator war) darüber zu reden, er antwortet aber auf diese Nachichten nicht #c Auf andere Nachichten, die ich ihm im selben Zeitraum schrieb, gab er mir antworten.
Ob er vom Wettbewerb nichts mehr wissen will, oder er da schon etwas geplant hat, was niemand wissen soll, weiß man nicht. Komisch finde ich es trotzdem.

@ diemai:

gewohnt sehr, sehr schöne Köder! Schade, dass du sie dieses Jahr nicht mehr einweihen kannst und sie so erst nächstes Jahr ihren Dienst am Fisch beginnen können.



Ich habe hier auch noch einen Rohling rumliegen. Zur Zeit kaum Zeit und Lust zum Bauen, von daher wird der auch noch länger da liegen bleiben... Mal sehen, ob ich in den Ferien zum Bauen komme. Wäre noch ein Wettbewerbswobbler.
Ich habe dafür schon von jeder Form 5-6 Stück, muss mir für beide Formen noch den besten raussuchen. Also muss dieser eine jetzt nicht unbedingt fertig werden.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Wobbler, "nudies" zu bauen ist mir echt noch nicht in den Sinn gekommen, sieht aber Spitze aus.
Diemai, da sind interessante Formen dabei, wo ich mich auf eine eventuelles Video freue.
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> So, da ich ja nicht weiss, ob das mit dem Wettbewerb noch was wird



Das weiß ich leider auch nicht. #c



> Der 2. ist aus gestocktem (-> Holz, das zu faulen beginnt) Buchenholz. Daher die Maserung. Keine Farben, nur eingelassene Glasaugen und Epoxy.



Der sieht gut aus. 
Hab mir auch schon öfters überlegt mal einen aus Holz mit besonders schöner Maserung zu bauen, habs aber leider immer wieder verschoben.



diemai schrieb:


> So , liebe Bastler-Gemeinde ,
> 
> ...........habe nach langer Zeit auch 'mal wieder 'was fertig bekommen



Dieter hattest du letztens nicht was von nem Dutzend Wobbler geschrieben, ich seh nur 10 ..... |kopfkrat 

Gut aussehen tun alle! #6

Hier solls in den nächsten Tagen etwas wärmer werden. Heute 5° Plus, die ersten Dachlawinen sind schon runter gekommen.

Da ich beim Wettbewerb eh keine großen Chancen hab zeig ich euch mal einen.






Ist einer von denen, die ich als Rohlinge schon mal eingestellt hatte.

2 andere drehen gerade ihre letzten Runden.


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na das ist ja mal 'ne Granate   der bringt bestimmt viel Fisch.

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte , Männer:m !

@ west1

Du hast ja gut gezählt , Hubert , ........ein Foto war auch nicht gut geworden , habe ich jetzt noch 'mal gemacht .

Der orange Köder lief allerdings im Rohlingstest nicht so gut , habe jetzt im nachhinein noch etwas an der Schaufel 'rumgeschliffen , ........schaun' mer 'mal !

Dein Wobbler sieht ja auch spitzenmäßig aus , .......wieso rechnest du dir damit denn keine Chancen im Wettbewerb aus(scheint ja sowieso irgendwie eingeschlafen zu sein) ;+.

Habe meine Wettbewerbsköder auch fertig , ...weiß aber nicht , wo ich sie jetzt posten soll , ..........der eine lief beim Ausbleien auch nicht sooo prickelnd , ......na ja ,... Shit happens !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja mal 'ne Granate   der bringt bestimmt viel Fisch.


Ich hoff doch dass der was bringt.

Danke! Dir auch Dieter! :m

Die beiden sehen auch gut aus. #6



> .......wieso rechnest du dir damit denn keine Chancen im Wettbewerb aus


Weil zumindest einer hinten und vorne nicht mehr in die Schablone passt. Naja, hinten schon aber vorne|kopfkrat #c 



> Habe meine Wettbewerbsköder auch fertig , ...weiß aber nicht , wo ich sie jetzt posten soll , ..........der eine lief beim Ausbleien auch nicht sooo prickelnd , ......na ja ,... Shit happens !



So einen hab ich auch. Ich hätte doch den Körper breiter machen sollen...

Mit dem Posten warte ich noch ein paar Tage, hab ja noch Zeit.
Zumindest sind sie endlich mal fertigt.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West: Du wirst gewinnen und jeden Falle dicke Fische fangen ( was kann man mehr gewinnen?)
Diemai: schick, schick
Gruß A.


----------



## allrounderab (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

ich möchte mir über den Winter gerne ein paar Wobbler bauen und hätte dazu folgende Frage. Gibt es im Netz ein paar Seiten, wo man sich Schablonen für die Wobbler ausdrucken kann? Wäre euch für Hilfe sehr dankbar.

MfG
allrounderab


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allrounderab schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich möchte mir über den Winter gerne ein paar Wobbler bauen und hätte dazu folgende Frage. Gibt es im Netz ein paar Seiten, wo man sich Schablonen für die Wobbler ausdrucken kann? Wäre euch für Hilfe sehr dankbar.
> 
> ...


 

http://www.lurebuilding.nl

http://www.KoederDesign.de

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

auch die letzten 2 Köder gefallen mir wieder ausgesprochen gut!

@ west:

wie, du hast eh keine Chance? Mit dem Wobbler sehe ich dich ganz weit vorne, der ist echt bombig!

@all, wegen dem wettbewerb:

wie gesagt, ich ahbe mit Kohlmeise geschrieben. Nicht nur wegen des Wettbewerbs sondern auch anderen Sachen. Auf die wettbewerbsnachichten gab es nie eine Antwort, auf die anderen NAchichten antwortete er immer #c Alles im selben Zeitraum geschrieben und er war auch online. Von daher kann es nicht sein, dass er die Nachichten nicht gelesen hat...
Vielleicht schreibt ihr ihn mal an? Bei mir scheint es nicht zu klappen. 
Wenn ihr auch keine Antwort bekommt, wäre ich bereit, die Organisation zu übernehmen. Genaueres aber erst dann. Erstmal abklären, was jetzt bei Kohlmeise los ist. Will ihm das nicht abnehmen, wo er evtl. eigentlich noch am Planen ist. Wenn er aber eben nicht antwortet, können wir ja nicht wissen, was er vor hat.

*KOHLMEISE, MELDE DICH!!!*


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> und jeden Falle dicke Fische fangen ( was kann man mehr gewinnen?)


Fische fangen hört sich schon besser an! #6



weberei schrieb:


> wie, du hast eh keine Chance? Mit dem Wobbler sehe ich dich ganz weit vorne, der ist echt bombig!



Du weisch jo gar nit od'i dänn i'stell  

Trotzdem Danke!:m


----------



## weberei (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Du weisch jo gar nit od'i dänn i'stell



|kopfkrat |kopfkrat
Was willst du mir sagen?

Du meinst, ich wisse garnicht, ob du diesen Wobbler zur Wahl stellst?

Und selbst wenn du den nicht zur Wahl stellst. Dann wird der andere wohl noch etwas besser sein. Und dann hast du noch bessere Chancen.


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> |kopfkrat |kopfkrat
> Was willst du mir sagen?
> 
> Du meinst, ich wisse garnicht, ob du diesen Wobbler zur Wahl stellst?



Perfektes Hochdeutsch, nehm ich mal an!?


----------



## weberei (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:q
du schreibst mir auf Hochdeutsch, ich verstehe aber trotzdem nicht was du mir mit deinem letzten Post sagen willst :c

Aber dieses Mal liegt es eher an mir, ich kann nämlich ohne Probleme lesen, was du da schreibst. Aber mir ist nicht ganz klar, was du damit ausdrücken willst?

Falls du meinst, ich schreibe im perfekten Hochdeutsch: ja! Hier gibt es keine Dialekte 


----

Nebenbei:
hatte Kohlmeise nach meinem letzten Post um etwa 12:15 nochmal eine Nachicht geschickt, um zu fragen, was denn nun los ist. Keine Antwort, er war aber um 14 Uhr online. Komisch


----------



## west1 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> :q
> du schreibst mir auf Hochdeutsch, ich verstehe aber trotzdem nicht was du mir mit deinem letzten Post sagen willst



Du hattest es richtig übersetzt! #6



> Du meinst, ich wisse garnicht, ob du diesen Wobbler zur Wahl stellst?


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich finde diesen Wob auch sehr , sehr schön#6#6 , ........hast du das Holz noch extra behandelt , um es zu härten bzw . die Fäule zu stoppen ?
> 
> In Australien werden recht viele solcher unbemalter Köder gebaut , man nennt sie dort "nudies"(Nackte) .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Danke für die Blumen! |rotwerden

Ich hab ihn grob ausgesägt und  3 Tage auf der Heizung getrocknet. Dann vorsichtig mit dem Bandschleifer in Form bringen und mit Parkettlack mehrfach dick einpinseln. Dann war die Außenschicht knüppelhart und konnte feingeschliffen werden


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

............vielen Dank für die Info , .......'mal schauen , ob ich auch mal so'n Stück Holz finde , habe ja den Sachsenwald quasi direkt vor der Haustür#6!

                                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

sehr schöne Wobbler. Besonder der gelbgefleckte ist gierig. Hast Du den einfach angepinselt oder ist das Airbrush mit Abkleben

@Mordskerl
find den durchsichtigen interessant. Kannst Du was dazu sagen wie der entstanden ist?


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ diemai:
> 
> sehr schöne Wobbler. Besonder der gelbgefleckte ist gierig. Hast Du den einfach angepinselt oder ist das Airbrush mit Abkleben


 
Vielen Dank , ......ALLE Wobbler sind nur mit Pinsel und Modellbaufarben bemalt !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, da bin ich wieder...
Ich war, na sagen wir mal, "verhindert"...
|wavey:
Mal stöbern, was ihr wegen dem Wettbewerb ausgemacht habt!


----------



## weberei (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west:

klasse, wozu so ein Wobblerbauthread doch nützlich ist. Man lernt auch noch die Dialekte Deutschlands :vik:
Ok, dann haben wir uns ja doch noch verstanden.

Wie gesagt: wenn du den tatsächlich nicht zur Wahl stellen würdest, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du einen schöneren noch rumliegen hast. Von daher rechne ich bei dir mit einer super Platzierung!

@ Kohlmeise:

PUH! Da bist du ja wieder 
Habe mir echt schon Sorgen um den Wettbewerb gemacht.
Schön, dass du wieder "unter uns bist"...
Ich hoffe es ist nichts schlimmes vorgefallen. 

Wo du jetzt wieder da bist  Kannst ja im Wettbewerbsthread mal vorschlagen, wie du dir das mit der Bewertung und das weitere Verfahren vorgestellt hattest


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hier nun wie versprochen die Fotos von den fertigen Wobblern. Ich habe die schwarzen auch mal in "groß" gebastelt. Das heißt sie sind etwa 3,5cm lang. Mich interessiert die Laufeigenschaft bei dieser Größe wenn der Drilling in der Mitte liegt. bei den kleinen ca 1cm langen funzt das aus Erfahrung sehr sehr gut


----------



## Bondex (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und weil´s´s so schön ausschaut hier noch ein paar Impressionen:m


----------



## angler1996 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex
sehr schön, nur wann machst Du das? Oder steht bei Dir ein Vollautomat?
Gruß A.


----------



## Eisenkneter (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> @ diemai:
> 
> @Mordskerl
> find den durchsichtigen interessant. Kannst Du was dazu sagen wie der entstanden ist?



Hatte vor ein paar Monaten schon mal meine Wobblerpresse gepostet. Hab allerdings die Form ausgetauscht und statt normalem Plastik hab ich mir sündhaft teuren tiefzieh-kunststoff im modellbauladen gekauft. Damit werden sonst cockpits etc geformt. gar kein vergleich! keine blasen, kein reißen, einfach super. lediglich mit dem sekundenkleber reagiert es etwas gelblich beim provisorischen fixieren der beiden schalen bevor epoxy drauf kommt. ist aber ne elende fummelei und dauernd pappt was an den fingern fest. ganz ehrlich: holz ist mir da deutlich symphatischer. Aber eben nicht durchsichtig.

morgen fotografier ich vielleicht nochmal meine presse ab, das erspart das suchen.


----------



## west1 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mal stöbern, was ihr wegen dem Wettbewerb ausgemacht habt!



Nix, wir warten auf dich.



Bondex schrieb:


> so hier nun wie versprochen die Fotos von den fertigen Wobblern.



Schön, schön! #6

Sind die aus Styrodur oder Balsa?

Wie hältst du die beim schleifen und so, mit ner Pinzette? |kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex:

1cm |bigeyes Wie kann man mit so kleinen Wobblern angeln? Die kannst du doch nichtmal werfen |kopfkrat
Und beim Basteln wird es wohl auch nicht so einfach sein. Den kann man ja garnicht ordentlich halten und feilen. 

Große Klasse, solche Köder zu bauen und dann noch so schön! Volle Anerkennung!


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Bondex:
> 
> 1cm |bigeyes Wie kann man mit so kleinen Wobblern angeln? Die kannst du doch nichtmal werfen |kopfkrat!



die kleinen dinger können absolute killer sein! an der 12er Mono auf Barsch, Döbel, Bachforelle, ein Riesenspaß.

gelegentlich auch rotaugen, rotfedern, brassen, ...


----------



## Bondex (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ganz genau, damit fängt man auch Fische die fast satt sind. So ein kleinerSnack paßt dann immer noch rein;-)
Es stimmt aber schon, es ist etwas fummelig sie zu schleifen. Dafür benutze ich gaaanz kleine selbstgemachte Feilen. Holzleisten werden dazu mit feinem Schleifpapier beklebt. Zum Kleben benutze ich Holzleim, das hält perfekt.

Einen Voll automaten habe ich natürlich nicht. Ist alles reinste Handarbeit bis auf die Drillinge, die sind von VMC. Aber für die 1cm Minis gibt´s keine von VMC, da benutze ich auch handmade-Haken. Sowas gibt´s im regulären Handel leider nicht weil di zu selten nachgefragt werden.

Werfen ist auch kein Problem. Mit meiner Spinnrute bekomme ich die an freier Leine sicher 10m geworfen. Feine Schnur volle Rolle und lange schnelle Rute (Harrison) vorrausgesetzt. Will man damit auf Weite kann man sie auch am Spiro fischen ohne Weiteres. Aber das ist ja nicht der Zweck der Übung. Damit fische ich auf die "Verpisser" die sich am Uferstreifen rumdrücken. Das geht dann perfekt auf Sicht


----------



## weberei (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klingt interessant, danke für die Antwort.

Wow, sogar die Drillinge selber bauen - nicht schlecht.
Für soviel Aufwand echt ein dickes Lob von mir!


----------



## Bondex (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also das mache ich nicht selber. Ich habe die so gekauft. Werden irgendwo in Tchechien zusammengelötet soviel ich weiß


----------



## smartmouth (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bondex : #r kann keinen smiley finden dem die Augen rausfallen oder überquellen. Hammer und die sind alle so chick da werd ich richtig neidisch drauf. Auf die Bilder der Presse warte ich auch mit Spannung. 
Sag mal wenn der Kunststoff so teuer ist, was kostet dich denn dann son Teil wenn es fertig ist. Materialwert mein ich , die Arbeit und Mühe kann man eh nicht in Geld beziffern.

@ diemai : Der gelbe is ja mal wieder n richtiger Hingucker, bin immer wieder begeistert von deinen Lackierkünsten. 
Gibts bald wieder n vid auf youtube von dir? Wüßte ja gerne wie der sich im Wasser macht #y


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ smartmouth

Vielen Dank , .........ich plane ein Badewannen-Video von diesen Ködern , habe aber momentan wenig Zeit , da ich wieder in einen Schnitz-Wettbewerb auf einer anderen Seite involviert bin , ......und die Fristen dort sind recht eng gesetzt !  

Über die Feiertage wird's aber bestimmt 'was !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin Dieter,
supi das freut mich  wird mir dann ja durchs utube Abo gleich verraten wenn du das vid eingestellt hast hrhrhr

Die andre Seite is aber nich koederdesign, oder? Hab kein Ankündigung gesehen dort!? Bist wohl wieder im australischen pendant aktiv könnt ich mir denken. Wo es auch sei , viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg bei der Teilnahme

lg Nilson


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Moin Moin Dieter,
> supi das freut mich  wird mir dann ja durchs utube Abo gleich verraten wenn du das vid eingestellt hast hrhrhr
> 
> Die andre Seite is aber nich koederdesign, oder? Hab kein Ankündigung gesehen dort!? Bist wohl wieder im australischen pendant aktiv könnt ich mir denken. Wo es auch sei , viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg bei der Teilnahme
> ...


 
Ja , hast recht ,..... vielen Dank ,  ......ist wieder auf http://www.lureandmore.com , ......habe meine Rohlinge etwas verspätet bekommen(wohl wegen Winter und/oder Sicherheits-Checks) , daher muß ich mich ein wenig sputen , am 13. soll der erste Arbeitsgang abgeschlossen sein(und für mich ja sowieso 'nen halben Tag früher|supergri) .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köderchen habt ihr gebaut. 1cm! ist krass!

Die Köder so gut mit dem Pinsel zubemalen finde ich auch respektabel. Den gelb-schwarzen Köder finde ich am besten.

Habe auch etwas getan...

New batch...

25, 21 und 17cm.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schön. Die Dekors sind richtig gut.
Mit erscheinen nur die Ösen recht klein oder täuscht das auf dem Foto?
Gruß A.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Thx

Nö, das passt  schon. 5er Sprengringe finden in den Ösen ganz bequem Platz.


----------



## weberei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind dir echt klasse gelungen, die beiden Barsche finde ich hammer :l

------

Ich habe mal ne Frage an euch alle:

Meine Mutter hat in der Küche ein Gerät aussortiert, mit dem man bei Äpfeln das Kerngehäuse entfernt. Der Griff ist aus (Buchen-)Holz. Die Form war schon schön rund, sodass ich es mir nicht hab nehmen lassen, das Ding für meine Basteleien zu "klauen". 
Damit will ich dann auch mal so einen puren Holzköder (in dem Fall ein Popper) bauen. Ohne Farblack, nur Epoxy drauf. 
Der Köder soll aber noch wasserfest gemacht werden, gegen Hechtzähne. Epoxy alleine reicht mir nicht. 
Wie macht ihr das? Ich ahbe hier mal was von Terpentin und darin gelösten Plastikschnipseln gelesen. Dann würde das Holz ja aber Farbe annehmen von den weißen Plastikschnipseln. 
Ginge nicht auch so Holzlasur für zB Gartenzäune? 3-4 Anstriche und dann Epoxy drüber?  

Ich fahre morgen meine Großeltern besuchen. Evtl. nehme ich mir von Opa morgen ein wenig Kaminholz mit, womit ich dann auch solche gestockten Holzköder bauen will. 
Geht das? Ich weiß nicht, wie lange das Holz getrocknet sein muss. Er hat aber auch Kaminholz in der Garage liegen, geht das besser als welches, das draußen lagert?

Danke


----------



## angler1996 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die Plasteschnipsel in Terpentin k.A.; stärkere Verdünnung ( Nitro) passt wohl. Nur glaube ich nicht, dass dies dünnflüssig genug wird um damit Buche ( sehr dichtes Holz ) zu tränken. Wenn Du die Pampe soweit verdünnst, ist das nur noch Verdünnung. Sinn dieses Prozederes war die Herstellung eines Epoxyersatzes ( wenn ich falsch liege gerne korrigieren). Wenn Du die Originalfabe/ Maserung des Holzes erhalten willst, mach mehrere Schichten Epoxy drauf.
Alle Grundierungen würde ich vorab testen wollen, wie sich die Farbe ändert. Das dürfte aber schwierig werden , da Du ja wohl nur ein Exemplar durch Küchenraub erlangt hast.
Gruß A.


----------



## weberei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

Naja, die Farbe darf sich insofern verändern, dass das Holz dunkler werden darf. Heißt es darf aussehen, als wäre es nass. Aber es soll halt nicht weiß, rot, blau, gelb oder so werden. Soll noch aussehen wie Holz...

Mich würde interessieren, ob einige Anstriche mit Holzlasur (wie oben genannt für zB Gartenzäune) reichen würde. Ist recht günstig, mit etwas Glück hat Papa noch etwas davon hier rumstehen.
Ich wollte eine Versiegelung für das Holz haben, da ich nurnoch 5 Minuten epoxy habe. Das andere Epoxy ist mittlerweile alt und verunreinigt, wird nicht ordentlich fest. Darum jetzt halt nurnoch 5 Min.-Epoxy zur Verfügung, womit ich aus Kostengründen gerne maximal 2 Schichten mit machen will...


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Vielen Dank für die Blumen , deine Jerks sehen aber auch echt erste Sahne aus#6 ,...... besonders die barsche(obwohl ich auf solches Dekor kaum 'was fange) 

@ weberei

Buchenholz ist allermeistens zu schwer für Popper , ......mit Ösen und Haken 'dran wird der nur gerade noch so aufschwimmen(wenn überhaupt ?) , ....versuch lieber 'nen Jerkbait ! 

Terpentin ist als Lösungsmittel wohl nicht stark genug , ....man nimmt besser Aceton , ........meine Versuche mit Styropor sind allerdings kläglich gescheitert ,.... das hatte sich als so'ne Art "Watte" im Glasbehälter abgesetzt .

Ich arbeite mit solchem Holzschutzmittel , ist allerdings keine Lasur , sondern zum Vorbehandeln , ......das gibt's in so kleineren eckigen Dosen , ........zweimal tränken , 3 Tage trocknen lassen und dann grundieren .

Ich würde in jedem Fall das Holz aus der Garage nehmen , .....allerdings wirst wohl du Glück brauchen , um unter dem Kaminholz so'n faulendes Stück zu finden , .....das hat nähmlich wenig Heizwert .

Geh' doch einfach 'mal  in'n Wald , vorzugsweise nach einem Sturm !

Aber solches Holz von draußen muß vor der Verarbeitung wochenlang trocknen , ....habe allerdings vorgestern in einem anderen Forum gelesen , das man frisches Holz(in diesem Falle Astgabeln zum Bau von Zwillen) mit einem bestimmten Vorgang in der Mikrowelle trocknen kann , ...das hatte ich vorher auch noch nicht gehört !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

perfekt, vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mir fast gedacht, dass es für nen Popper zu schwer ist. Leider schon in Form gebracht und vorne im Maulbereich ausgehölt, wie es sich für nen Popper gehört. Habe aber das Holz von innen ausgehölt, innen ist jetzt ein Hohlraum, damit nicht zu viel Holz da ist und der Popper auftreibt. Klappt das nicht, werde ich wohl doch umplanen müssen.

Ok, ich werde mal solches Zeug testen, was du da angesprochen hast. Kannst du mal nen Namen nennen, dass ich weiß, wonach ich suchen soll? Nen Link wäre natürlich noch etwas besser, ein Name reicht aber ertsmal. Ich dachte bisher an Bondex (nicht "unseren" Bondex ausm Thread, sondern den Holzlack )

Alles klar, dann schaue ich mir Opas Holz mal an. Ist da was gutes dabei, frage ich, ob ich es mitnehmen darf. Wenn nichts dabei ist, werde ich wohl mal im Wald suchen müssen. 
Wäre klasse, wenn du uns bzgl. der Mikrowellentrocknung auf dem Laufenden halten würdest! Das würde mich dann ja schon mal interessieren...

Danke jedefalls schonmal für deine Antwort! Auf dich ist bei sowas echt Verlass


----------



## Pinn (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Die sind dir echt klasse gelungen, die beiden Barsche finde ich hammer :l
> 
> ------
> 
> ...



Hallo Weberei,

ich war Anfang November bettlägerig krank und habe die Gelegenheit dafür genutzt, mich mal damit zu beschäftigen, was ich noch so treiben könnte. Die Wobbler-Besenstiel-Threads 1 und 2 habe ich mir komplett reingezogen und hatte viel Spaß beim Lesen! #h

Deshalb habe ich auch mit Balsa, Styrodor, Rundhölzer aus Kiefer, Besenstielen aus Esche und mit Sekt-Korken rumexperimentiert. Abachi habe ich noch nicht in die Finger bekommen und kann dazu nix sagen.

Ich vermute aber, wenn man Holzwobbler dauerhaft gegen das Eindringen von Wasser schützen will, bleibt nur die Methode von Hans Nordin: Einge Tage getaucht in einem Gemisch aus Terpentinersatz und gekochtem Leinöl und danach einige Tage getrocknet, bis sich das Leinöl komplett verflüchtigt hat.

Ich bin gerade dabei, das auszuprobieren.

Weberei, hast Du schonmal über ganz normale Kleiderbügel aus Holz nachgedacht? Die sind an der Oberseite schon schön rund, nur an der Unterseite müsste man noch nacharbeiten.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ich benutze dieses Zeug hier für alle Holzsorten ,...... ob's wirklich optimal ist , kann ich nicht sagen , ....gibt mir aber 'n besseres Gefühl , ........außer bei Abachi , da nehme ich Leinöl/Terpentin .

Einmal Tauchen und nach ca. 24 Std nochmal tauchen , ...dann , je nach Holzsorte , mehrere Tage trocken lassen , dann grundieren .

Zum Ausbleien grundiere ich vorher auch oder lackiere provisorisch , damit das Zeug nicht ausgewaschen werden kann .

http://www.xyladecor.de/product_details.php?pid=4&mid=26&pmid=4

Gibt's in jedem Baumarkt(ggfs. auch von anderen Herstellern) , kleinstes Gebinde ist glaub'ich 1 Liter .


Das ist der Link zur der in der mikrowellengetrockneten Zwillen-Astgabel(Post #12) :

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/4062-from-a-far-away-country/

Habe mir selber auch 'mal Buschholz geschnitten zum Köderbau(Haselnuß) , .......hatte ich entrindet und wochenlang im Keller trocknen lassen , .......ist dabei aber gerissen ! 

Vielleicht hätte ich's vorher nicht entrinden sollen ?

Wollte daraus Köderkörper mit 'ner durchgehenden Drahtachse fertigen , da so' Buschholz ja meistens so'en dünnen Kern-Kanal hat , der weich ist und sich daher gut ausbohren lassen dürfte ?

@ Pinn


Willkommen hier im Thread !

Die Leinölmethode funktioniert nur bei Abachi so einigermaßen , .......andere Hölzer können dadurch an Auftrieb verlieren(hatte 'mal 'nen Linden-Wobbler , der ist danach gesunken wie'n Stein)oder sie reißen sogar nach zu langem Baden in der Mischung(hatte ich 'mal bei Fichten-Jerks) .

Nach einigen Jahren kann diese Imprägnierung auch "ausschwitzen" und besonders unter helleren Farbdesigns Vergilbung hervorrufen , auch bei Abachi(zumindestens bei verwendung lösungsmittelhaltiger Farben , unter Acrylfarben anscheinend nicht ) !

Ich halte diese von weberei schon erwähnte Methode mit gelöstem Plastik für die beste , habe sie aber wiegesagt noch nicht verwendet .

Hier 'mal 'n Artikel darüber :

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=112

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hola compadres ##

@ diemai
Sorry das ich jetzt erst reagier irgendwie war ich blind.
Der 13 ist ja praktisch schon gewesen Oo . Da wirste wohl das We ne  menge im Bastelkeller sein. Hoffe der Wobbel gelingt so wie Du es dir  vorstellst. Ein Bild werden wir ja sicher zu sehen bekommen von dem Prachtstück  
Die luremaker check ich aber sicher auch mal ab wenn es die Kandidaten zu sehen gibt.


@ Pike-Piekser: Schöne Wobbels alle zusammen chicke Teile. Das Barschdesign gefällt mir auch am besten, die lütten roten Flossen sind dir gut gelungen. 
Beim aller ersten haste da am Schluß für die schwarzen akzente mit Schwamm gearbeitet?

@ all 
Sagt mal was haltet ihr davon wenn auf den Bildern der Wobbler irgend noch etwas anderes drauf ist damit der Masstab besser deutlich wird. Ja ich weiß, steht doch im Text  aber das meine ich gerade gar nicht.
Muß ja nicht unbedingt n Lineal sein. Ein Feuerzeug zum Beispiel , einfach für den optischen Eindruck. Weil würde beim Piekser nicht stehen das die Dinger +- 20cm haben ginge das einfach unter wie groß die doch sind.
Nur so ne kleine Frage bzw Idee

greetz Nilson


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich vermute aber, wenn man Holzwobbler dauerhaft gegen das Eindringen von Wasser schützen will, bleibt nur die Methode von Hans Nordin: Einge Tage getaucht in einem Gemisch aus Terpentinersatz und gekochtem Leinöl und danach einige Tage getrocknet, bis sich das Leinöl komplett verflüchtigt hat.

Das kann ich so nicht unterstreichen. Ich male z.B. auch mit Ölfarben (auf Leinölbasis) Als Malmittel verwende ich dann meisten Balsamterpentin. Nur in gaaanz seltenen Fällen (wenn ich eine sehr langsame Trockenzeit brauche) mische ich einen winzigen Tropf Leinölstandöl unter (vorgetrocknetes und eingedicktes Leinöl) Normales Leinöl hätte zur Folge daß ich je nach Farbauftrag bis über ein Jahr warten müßte bis ich die Schlußfirnis auftragen kann!!! Übrigens trocknet Leinölfarbe nicht und sie dunstet auch nicht weg oder verflüchtigt sich wie beschrieben. Vielmehr findet eine chemische Durchhärtung statt. Dur UV-Strahlen und permanentes Sonnenlich kann diese Phase deutlich verkürzt werden. Ölgemälde daher nie in den Keller stellen!

Ungünstig verhält sich eine spätere Bemalung bei Leinölversieglung besonders bei Acrylaten oder Lackfarben. Zum Bemalen würden sich dann nur Farben auf fettiger Basis (Ölfarben beispielsweise) eignen. Für diejenigen unter Euch die gerne eine lange Trocknungszeit wünschen um geschmeidige Verläufe auch ohne Airbrush zu schaffen wäre das ein Versuch wert.

Ansonsten rate ich für den Wobblerbau von öligen Medien ab und empfehle zur Versiegelung Clou-Schnellschleifgrund. Der hertet sehr schnell durch und läßt sich prima schleifen. Außerdem hält darauf eigentlich jede Art von Farbe. Späteres Finisch mit 1 oder 2K Klarlack ist absolut kein Problem und auch nicht ein Überzug mit Epoxy.

Epoxy ist in jedem Fall auch nach einer Schicht absolut Hechtfest. Also keine Sorge vor ungewünschtem "Wassereinbruch"


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Auf die Bilder der Presse warte ich auch mit Spannung.
> Sag mal wenn der Kunststoff so teuer ist, was kostet dich denn dann son Teil wenn es fertig ist. Materialwert mein ich , die Arbeit und Mühe kann man eh nicht in Geld beziffern.




so, da sind die neuen pressenformen. das unterteil ist noch das selbe wie vorher, nur ist jetzt die wettbewerbsform aufgeklebt. wie man sieht hab ich nicht allzuviel wert aufs schöne gelegt, wie auch aufs werkstattaufräumen...|kopfkrat. im hintergrund mein blaulicht-wobblerkarussell.

sündhaft teuer ist natürlich relativ, ca 10 mal so teuer wie makrolon. also etw 10 cent pro schaufel ...
wobblerbauen ist ein hobby für sich, hobbys kosten geld, sparen keines. ich fische übrigens nicht viel mit wobbs, lieber gummi...


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Den hier hab ich 2008 aus Robinie ("falsche Akazie") gemacht. Mit Schraubösen und Klarlack, sonst nix. Robinienholz fault auch erst nach Jahren, wenn dus im schlamm vergräbst..

fischen, an der hose abtrocknen, in die schachtel. da rosten eher die drillinge weg wie das holz fault. auch ohne schutzlack.

allerdings hat robinie kaum maserung. aber ne schöne grundfarbe.


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

chick, is das ne alutauchschaufel?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



smartmouth schrieb:


> @ Pike-Piekser: Schöne Wobbels alle zusammen chicke Teile. Das Barschdesign gefällt mir auch am besten, die lütten roten Flossen sind dir gut gelungen.
> Beim aller ersten haste da am Schluß für die schwarzen akzente mit Schwamm gearbeitet?




Moin Nilson,

genau, mit einem Naturschwamm getupft. Flossen und die Kopfpartie mache ich gewöhnlich zum Schluss.






Habe mal mit Megaglitter experimentiert....










Leider hatte das Trockendock einen Ausetzter, daher ist die Oberfläche etwas wellig.


----------



## weberei (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pinn:
Danke für deine Hilfe! Ich hoffe, dir geht es wieder gut!

An solche Kleiderbügel habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Aber die haben ja auch nicht dieses faulige Muster, wie es bei dem Wobbler von Mordskerl der Fall ist. Normalerweise arbeite ich zur Zeit auch lieber mit PUR Hartschaum (von nepomuk), da sehr einfach zu verarbeiten. Nur wegen des Wobblers von Mordskerl würde ich gerne auch mal wieder welche aus Holz (aber dnan eben auch nur mit dieser Maserung) bauen...
Dieses Verfahren, was du beschreibst finde ich zu aufwändig. Ich werde wohl mal solchen Schutzlack, wie ihn diemai empfohlen hat, verwenden. ODer Parkettlack, mit dem Mordskerl seinen wobbler geschützt hat...

@diemai:
Vielen Dank für die beiden Links!
Ich werde beizeiten mal in den Baumarkt fahren und solche Schutzlacke anschauen. Mordskerl hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er Parkettlack verwendet. Ich werde mir beides mal ansehen, den Bondexlack auch und schauen, was am günstigsten ist. 
Das Verfahren was da beschrieben ist, klingt interessant - Danke!
Werde ich dann wahrscheinlich ausprobieren. Ich weiß, dass du sehr gut Englisch verstehst, darum nochmal zur Versicherung die Frage:
das läuft so ab. Erst 2Minuten bei 600W. Dann ne Pause, dann 1Min/600W. Pause, Mikrowelle, Pause,..... Man soll aber aufpassen, dass sich die Mikrowelle von innen aufheizt, also lange Pausen einlegen, sonst passiert etwas IM Holz, was man von außen nicht sieht. Je nach Holz kann man so 40-60% des Gewichts aus dem Holz rausbekommen.  Stimmt das so?

@ Bondex:
hast du schonmal "Bondex" getestet? Kann man das auch verwenden? Ist ja so ein Holzschutzmittel für Holz im Außenbereich...

@Mordskerl:
sieht auch toll aus. Aber der aus Buche hat es mir echt angetan :l

@pikepikser:
Das mit dem Glitter gefällt mir echt gut! Klasse Idee. Dass die 20cm groß sind hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, aber das ist mir auch genug, wenne s im Text steht. Mir ist das Design erstmal wichtiger, ich brauche keine Relation durch zB ein Lineal oder so.


----------



## diemai (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Deine Glitter-Dekors sind ja echt super geworden , Hut ab#6#6#6 !

@ Weberei

..........also , zuerst 'mal das Holzstück wiegen , .......dann für 2 min. bei 600 Watt in die Mikrowelle tun , .......es sollte jetzt ca. 10% an Gewicht verloren haben , ....bei einem frisch geschnittenen Stück wird auch Dampf aus dem Holz austreten !

Nun läßt man es einige Minuten abkühlen  , dann gibt man noch eine Minute bei 600 Watt und läßt wieder abkühlen , usw. ,....usw. ....!

Da sich auch die Mikrowelle innen aufheizt , sollte man zwischen den einzelnen Gängen immer schön lange Pausen machen , .......das Holzstück könnte sonst innerlich verkohlen , ohne das dieses von außen sichtbar wird !

Zwischen den einzelnen Gängen auch immer wieder abwiegen , denn wenn das Holz nach einer Minute Mikrowelle nicht mindestens 3% an Gewicht (mehr) verliert , ist es fertig getrocknet , ......je nach Holzsorte kann das Werkstück 40%-60% an Gewicht verlieren ,.... es braucht ca. 7-10 Zyklen , um dieses zu erreichen .

So , ....das war sinngemäß die Arbeitsanweisung in dem Artikel ,....... viel Glück !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser Twinkel twinkel little star ... die Teile glitzern unheimlich geil :m das muß ich auch sagen.

Bin mal gespannt wer von euch Künstlern das Rennen machen wird. Favoriten gibts natürlich schon, aber die behalt ich für mich bis zur Abstimmung


----------



## Pike-Piekser (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Besten Dank für die Blumen |supergri

Bei dem Wettbewerb mache ich nicht mit, da ich meinen geliebten Luftpinsel nicht nutzen darf.

Mit einem richtigen Pinsel können das einige besser, diemai z.B.


----------



## Bondex (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex:
hast du schonmal "Bondex" getestet? Kann man das auch verwenden? Ist ja so ein Holzschutzmittel für Holz im Außenbereich...

Ja genau und dafür habe ich es auch benutz. Habe damit meine "Anglerkiste" gestrichen. Da gibt´s 2 Mittel: Einmal die Tiefenimprägnierung (gegen Fäulnis und Blauschimmel) und zum Zweiten die sogenannte Holzschutzlasur für das schick aussehen und gegen UV-Einstrahlung. Schützt also das Holz vor dem Ausbleichen.
Beides kommt für mich im Wobblerbau nicht in Frage. Es trocknet zu langsam, ist auf Ölbasis und trocknet als einkoponentige Anstriche nicht vollständig durch. Schleifen ist daher nicht wirklich möglich.

Versuchs´mal mit 2k-Autoklarlack von Lesonal. Der härtet richtig schön durch und bleibt glasklar. Ist resistent gegen UV, Bezin, Säure... nur eben nicht ganz billig!


----------



## west1 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch noch einen.

Geschnitzt aus Hartschaum.
Schwimmend, Länge 19cm

Hier als Rohling nach dem Testlauf im See.






Und fertig bemalt mit Pinsel.






Eigentlich wollte ich den beim Wettbewerb einstellen, mit dem Futter im Maul passt er 
aber leider nicht mehr in die Schablone. #c


----------



## Brummel (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen#h,

wenn ich mir hier so anschaue was manche gebastelt haben...#6, alle Achtung.
Bekomme richtig Lust das in diesem noch langen Winter mal selbst zu probieren.
Schade daß morgen jeder Baumarkt und die Angelläden dicht sind.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## smartmouth (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1  wasn goiler Einfall son Futterneid Wobbel  sieht richtig schnieke aus. Die Farbübergänge von Seite in Bauch und am Maul sehn so gut aus, man könnts fast für Luftpinsel halten. Keine Unterstellung sondern Lob nicht falsch verstehn 

greetz el nilson ##


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

yo ein sehr schönes Teil. Kenne sowas Ähnliches von Tandemfliegen, wo eine Große mit einer kleinen verbunden ist. Habe das als Hechtstreamer mal auf der Messe in Kolding gesehen.
Wie ist denn das Laufverhalten? Gibt´s ein Video davon?
Womit hast Du den Hartschaum bearbeitet? Gegossen, geschnitzt oder nur geschliffen mit dem Drehmel?


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!|supergri



Bondex schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das Laufverhalten? Gibt´s ein Video davon?
> Womit hast Du den Hartschaum bearbeitet? Gegossen, geschnitzt oder nur geschliffen mit dem Drehmel?



Ausgesägt mit Dekopiersäge und mit der Raspel in die Grundform gebracht.
Anschließend mit einigen von denen die Form weiter verarbeitet





und für die Augenhöhlen war der Dremel zuständig.
Schmirgelpapier kam natürlich auch noch zum Einsatz.

Video gibts auch. 

[youtube1]uskPEaZ9wro[/youtube1]


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

läßt sich das denn schnitzen? Mit Styrodur geht das eher nicht. Was für einen Aufsatz benutzt Du beim Drehmel?

Übrigens Dein Wobbler läuft toll. Finde ich besser wenn der fast nur kippelt und wenig schlängelt.

@all
Übrigens Dekopiersägen gibt´s grade beim Lidl


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> läßt sich das denn schnitzen? Mit Styrodur geht das eher nicht. Was für einen Aufsatz benutzt Du beim Drehmel?
> 
> Übrigens Dein Wobbler läuft toll. Finde ich besser wenn der fast nur kippelt und wenig schlängelt.



Lässt sich besser schnitzen wie Holz, weil die Maserung fehlt.

Der Aufsatz ist so ein runder Schleifer mit ca. 1cm Durchmesser.
Der war beim Satz dabei, also nix besonderes.

Naja, laufen könnte er besser. Macht so aber auch nix, der sieht eh kein Wasser mehr. |supergri


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> läßt sich das denn schnitzen? Mit Styrodur geht das eher nicht. Was für einen Aufsatz benutzt Du beim Drehmel?
> 
> Übrigens Dein Wobbler läuft toll. Finde ich besser wenn der fast nur kippelt und wenig schlängelt.
> 
> ...


 


Hier 'mal 'n Bild von dem Material nebst Rohling , .........bei diesem traten leider einige größere Lufteinschlüsse zu Tage , die noch zugespachtelt werden müssen , .....das mache ich mit Schleifstaub von dem Material , mit Epoxy-Kleber vermischt .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das Zeug ist härter als Styrodur und gibt nicht so nach?

Der Aufsatz ist so ein runder Schleifer mit ca. 1cm Durchmesser.
Der war beim Satz dabei, also nix besonderes.

Meinst Du diesen Walzenfürmigen oder die Miniflechs oder ist das eine Art Fräser?


----------



## weberei (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:
klasse, danke sehr!
Dann habe ich das ja doch richtig verstanden gehabt. 

@Bondex:
Danke für den Hinweis. Ich dachte, ich könnte Bondex verwenden. Aber ich werde dann wohl mal nach dem Zeugs von diemai oder dem von Mordskerl empfohlenen Parkettlack ausschau halten.

@ west1:
|bigeyes Der ist dir echt sehr sehr gut gelungen! Hammer bepinselt, sieht echt super realistisch aus und das Laufverhalten ist in meinen Augen auch astrein. Alleine schon die Idee solch einen Köder zu bauen ist geil 
Ich ahbe erst garnicht verstanden, dass das ein Barsch mit Barsch im Maul ist. Ich dachte die ganze Zeit da hat einer das Maul auf und im Hintergrund ist ein zweiter Wobbler 

@all:
Ich war wie erwähnt bei meinen Großeltern zu Besuch. Ich habe auch bei dem Kaminholz nach passendem Material gesucht, leider entsprach aber nichts meinen Ansprüchen, kein Holz hatte gefault. Bei einem Spaziergang habe ich dann aber unter einem kleinen Baum bzw Strauch einen schönen faulen Ast gesehen. Davon habe ich mir ein Stück abgebrochen, etwas dicker als ein Daumen. Wieder zuhause direkt ans Werkeln begeben. Durch das gefaulte Holz an der Oberfläche sind schwarze Streifen im Holz. Was für ein Holz das ist, weiß ich aber nicht. Es hat keine Maserung, ist leicht und einfach zu bearbeiten. Da es ein Strauch war, tippe ich auf Haselnuss oder so, weiß es aber nicht. Vielleicht kann es hier jemand erkennen (anhand der Rinde oder so)...

Ich finde, dass das Holz recht trocken ist. Es lag 2 Stunden vor dem Verarbeiten auf der Heizung und jetzt beim Bearbeiten hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, als wäre es feucht. Meint ihr, es reicht, wenn ich die Rohlinge jetzt noch 2-3 Tage auf der Heizung liegen lasse? Oder sollten sie noch länger, ggf auch anch dem Mikrowellenverfahren trocknen?
Ich werde so oder so wahrscheinlich noch länger trocknen lassen, da ich so schnell garnicht wieder in den Baumarkt komme, um den Schutzlack zu kaufen. Oder ich kaufe ihn im Internet?! Mal sehen.

Jetzt aber mal Bilder 
Achso: der unterste ist etwa 11cm lang, der in der Mitte 6, der darüber 7,5cm.
Die Formen sind freihand, also beim schnitzen erst entstanden


----------



## weberei (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai:

ich habe eben mal nach der von dir empfohlenen Grundierung gegoogelt.

Kleinstes Gebinde ist 0,75l. Preis|bigeyes 5€ + etwa 5 Porto = 10€
Damit könnte ich voll und ganz leben. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so günstig ist!
Hier ist es

Meinst du, das ist das selbe wie deins?

Dann noch eine Frage: 
Du bestreichst die Rohlinge einmal mit dem Mittel, dann trocknen lassen und anschließend nochmal bestreichen. Dann ruhen lassen für mehrere Tage. Und dann grundierst du. Ich will in meinem Fall ja direkt dann epoxy auftragen, da man die Holzmaserung erkennen können soll. Denkst du das geht? Nicht, dass das Epoxy nicht damit kompatibel ist und aufplatzt oder so (weil das Holzschutzmittel wohl auf Lösungsmittelbasis ist). Klappt das?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## diemai (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Das ist das gleiche Zeug !

Ich pinsele aber nicht , sondern tauche die Rohlinge kurz ein und lasse sie dann etwas abtropfen , ....ggfs. noch umhängen oder die Lecktropfen mit Küchenkrepp entfernen .

Nach ca. 24 Std. tauche ich das 2. Mal , dann trocknen die Rohlinge für 3 Tage .

Bei ölhaltigen Hölzern , z. B. Teak , .......genügt 1 X tauchen , ...das Material nimmt schlecht eine zweite Lage auf und bleibt dann etwas klebrig , gerade an den unteren Seiten , wo sich das Holzschutzmittel gesammelt hat ,...... das Trocknen kann hier auch länger dauern .

Ich habe auf die so behandelten und getrockneten Rohlinge bisher Acryl-Klarlack und Acryl-Grundierung aufgebracht , dabei gab' keinerlei Probleme mit Abblättern und/oder Folgeanstrichen , ........bei WEISSEM Spannlack blätterte dieser allerdings großflächig ab(ich glaube , das das an dessen Farbpigmenten lag , der Lack hat sich nicht mit dem behandelten Holz verbunden ???) , ..........ich denke aber , das gerade mit Epoxy-Lack nichts passieren wird !


Du hast da wirklich 'n paar schöne Stücke gefunden #6, bin schon auf's Endergebnis gespannt !

                                  Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUn20JyazRk&feature=related

Also Futterneid-Köder sind wirklich nichts neues.

@ west
Trotzdem nettes Teil,wobei ich die Farbgebung nicht bei beiden gleich gemacht hätte. Jungbarsche sehen schließlich in Natura nicht genauso aus ,wie ihre Eltern.

lg


----------



## smartmouth (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 im Naturlicht sieht die Bemalung gleich nochn schlach geiler aus. echt chick. Der läuft auch schnike finde ich. Warum meinste der wird kein Wasser mehr sehen, kommt der inne Vitrine oder wird verschenkt?

@ weberei das schaut sehr nach Hasel für mich aus was du da her zeigst. Ich für meinen Teil würd das Holz aber nie auf der Heizung trocknen wollen, eigentlich tut es nichts gut auf oder vor Heizungen getrocknet zu werden (wenn wir Kleidung mal außen vor lassen). Wenn Du eh nochn paar Tage hast bis Lack etc zusammen sind würd ich schonender trocknen, sonst haste am Ende Risse und ärgerst dich ohne Ende.
Hab so schoin den einen oder andren Griffrohling verloren.

greetz der Nilson


----------



## west1 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				weberei schrieb:
			
		

> @ west1:
> |bigeyes Der ist dir echt sehr sehr gut gelungen! Hammer bepinselt, sieht echt super realistisch aus und das Laufverhalten ist in meinen Augen auch astrein. Alleine schon die Idee solch einen Köder zu bauen ist geil



Danke! :m
War halt mal was anderes als so ein normaler Wob und hat Spaß gemacht das Ding zu schnitzen.  



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst Du diesen Walzenfürmigen oder die Miniflechs oder ist das eine Art Fräser?



Den dritten von links.



			
				don rhabano schrieb:
			
		

> Also Futterneid-Köder sind wirklich nichts neues.


Wem sagst du dass, mit so Zeugs hab ich vor 20 Jahren schon geangelt und gefangen. :q 


> Trotzdem nettes Teil,wobei ich die Farbgebung nicht bei beiden gleich gemacht hätte. Jungbarsche sehen schließlich in Natura nicht genauso aus ,wie ihre Eltern.


Danke! :m



			
				smartmouth schrieb:
			
		

> @ west1 im Naturlicht sieht die Bemalung gleich nochn schlach geiler aus. echt chick. Der läuft auch schnike finde ich. Warum meinste der wird kein Wasser mehr sehen, kommt der inne Vitrine oder wird verschenkt?



Naja, Farbe wie auch der Lauf könnten besser sein. :m
Der hängt erst mal an der Wand und irgendwann wird sich mal so ein Plätzchen für eine Vitrine finden.


----------



## smartmouth (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 alles klärchen


----------



## juma (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin Leuts




Wieviele U/Min braucht der Motor für ein Köderkarussell ?????


:q:q:q

#h MfG Juma


----------



## basshunt.er (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@juma
von conrad gibts son discokugelmotor. ich glaub der hat  6 u/min das reicht!
gruß basshunt.er


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na, wer kommt drauf wie dieses Schuppenmuster entstand  ?


----------



## Che_ck_er (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Da es ein Strauch war, tippe ich auf Haselnuss oder so, weiß es aber nicht. Vielleicht kann es hier jemand erkennen (anhand der Rinde oder so)...



Das dürfte Buche sein


----------



## weberei (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
alles klar, danke sehr! 
Werde diesen Artikel dann mal im Auge behalten.
Wir haben vor 2-3 Jahren mal im Wohnzimmer unsere (Pinien) Möbel abgeschliffen und anschließend neu versiegelt (oder sowas) mit Holzschutzlack, die Möbel sind jetzt von außen glatt und glänzen. Ich glaube wir haben sowas noch im Keller rumstehen. Geht das auch? Werde wohl mal danach suchen müssen und -falls ich es finde- Daten darüber hiereinschreiben. Dann könntet ihr es besser beurteilen  Das, was ich euch bis jetzt über das Zeug gesagt habe, dürfte dazu nicht reichen 

@smartmouth:
danke für deine Einschätzung!
Hasel(nuss) würde ich auch sagen. Eben weil es ein Strauch war 
Ok, dann werde ich die Köder umgehend von der Heizung runter nehmen, will ja keine Risse riskieren |scardie:

@juma:
ich habe einen mit 6U/Min

@Mordskerrl:
gut gelungener Wobbler!
Ich tippe das ist eine ehemalige Verpackung einer Schokokugel im Tannenzapfendesign. Das ist soeine Alufolie, die um so kleine Schokokügelchen drumherum ist. Richtig?
Ist dir der Draht für die Ösen dick genug? ich würde den eine Nummer dicker wählen...

@Checker:
ziemlich sicher ist es keine Buche. Viel zu leicht, absolut buchenuntypische Maserung usw.


----------



## weberei (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend an alle |wavey:

ich habe eben im Keller gesucht und tatsächlich noch eine recht volle Dose von diesem Lack gefunden, den wir auf die Wohnzimmermöbel gestrichen haben. Es handelt sich hierbei um "Wachslasur" für Innen...

Leider ist es, so denke ich, unbrauchbar für meine Zwecke. Zwar ist es wasserabweisend, aber ist eher ein Anstrich für "obedrauf", mit anderen worten nichts, was IM Holz drin wirkt. Ist eher ein Anstrich vor dem Epoxy. Also eher überflüssig. Was denkt ihr?

Unten habe ich euch Bilder von der Produktbeschreibung angehängt.

Danke 
weberei


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Käme auf'n Versuch 'drauf an ,..... tiefenwirksam wird das nicht sein , ....außerdem bezweifle ich , das Farbaufträge , ...eventuell auch Epoxy daruf nicht mehr halten wird ???

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle aktiven

Da ich immer mitlese vorab mal ein Lob an  alle Bastler für die hier zuletzt vorgestellten Köder.Vorallem der Barsch im Barsch hat mir super gefallen.#6
So nun aber zu meiner aktuellen Frage an die Experten.
Ich habe momentan mal versucht meinen schwedischen Erfolgsköder nachzubauen. Die Proportionen 14cm und selbst das Gewicht ca.40gr. habe ich ziemlich gut hinbekommen. Allerdings kam beim Testlauf die Ernüchterung. Im direkten Vergleich hat der Eigenbau geschätzt nur 1/3 der Aktion vom Orginal. Erst bei ziemlich schneller Führung kommt er einigermaßen ins wobbeln. Klar manchmal ist weniger vielleicht auch mehr,aber ich hätte gern schon mehr Bewegung.Bebleit ist er wie man auf dem 2. Foto sieht mit einer 18 gr. Olive im Bereich des Bauchdrilling´s. Mit dem Gewicht ragt er vor dem Epoxy ca. einen knappen Zentimeter aus dem Wasser. So sollte er am Ende knapp schwimmend austariert sein. Ich glaube die Bebleiung ist zu kompakt auf einem Punkt und dadurch ist der Wobbler sehr träge geworden.Was denkt Ihr? Da ich zuletzt immer versuche 3 baugleiche Köder zu fertigen wäre ich für Tipps sehr dankbar.So könnte ich die 2 weiteren anders probieren in der Hoffnung einen lebhafteren Lauf zu erzielen. Oder ist vieleicht der Hartschaum für diese Ködergrößen durch die benötigte relativ große Bleimenge gar nicht mehr geeignet?
Im Zweifel könnte ich ja vielleicht auch noch eine Tauchschaufel Aufkleben?

Enrico


----------



## weberei (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke sehr für deine Einschätzung!

Ich werde es vielleicht irgend wann mal an einem unwichtigen Köder austesten. Ich hole mir dann aber das Zeug, was du mir empfohlen hast. Für 10€ kann man da echt nicht meckern finde ich...

@raetzrico:
rein von der Form her ist dir der Nachbau zumindest schonmal sehr gut gelungen! Ich bin nicht so ganz vertraut mit solchen Sachen, aber ich würde jetzt man ganz unbedarft auf das Material tippen. Ich glaube west hatte mal geschrieben, bei 13cm wäre das Material, der Hartschaum, kritisch... Außerdem sagte er, dass der Hartschaum so oder so eine eher dezentere Aktion aufweist. 
Bei solchen Fragen bin ich aber wie gesagt nicht so der beste Ansprechpartner, da gibt es hier einige andere, die sowas besser wissen


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
ich hab mir auch Zalts bestellt um mich irgendwann mal ans Giessen zu geben bevor die Haltbarkeit vom Resin abgelaufen ist..... Bei Bildern von durchsichtigen Zalts sieht man das sich das Blei vorne befindet, meine so mittig zwischen Einhängeöse und Bauchöse....

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Wenn Du Fortschritte machst mit der Bebleiung lass es uns wissen.

Nachtrag: Hier siehst Du alles: http://www.angel-ussat.de/shop/d__Zalt_Rohlinge8087.htm


----------



## bild (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Haha wer kauft sich schon nen Unpainted für 10 Euro da muss man ja schon krank sein. 

Habt ihr irgendwelche Anleitungen vom Formenbau zum gießen?
Wollte dies mal ausprobieren doch  ganz so viel bringen mir die Anleitungen von Koederdesign nicht.

MfG

Niki


----------



## west1 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Vorallem der Barsch im Barsch hat mir super gefallen.#6


Danke! :m

Hab dir mal dein Bild geklaut.

Ich nehm mal an dass der obere ein Original ist. 

An deinen Nachbau würde ich nochmal mit Raspel und Feile ran und ihn an den eingezeichneten Stellen noch mal abschleifen.
Der Bauch sieht auch ein wenig eckig aus, kann man am Bild schlecht erkennen. Das Original ist unten rum besser ausgerundet zur Bauchöse hin, denk ich mal. Da würde ich auch noch mal rum feilen.
Versuchs mal an einem von den dreien, vielleicht wird der Lauf dann besser.



> Ich glaube west hatte mal geschrieben, bei 13cm wäre das Material, der Hartschaum, kritisch.



Ich hab mal geschrieben dass meine Stickbaits aus Balsa besser laufen als die aus Hartschaum. Sonstige Vergleiche hab ich noch keine gemacht. 



> Haha wer kauft sich schon nen Unpainted für 10 Euro da muss man ja schon krank sein.



Derjenige der sich so einen Köder, in der Farbe die am besten zu seinem Gewässer passt, anmalen will.


----------



## Bondex (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Enrico 
ich denke es ist ein ganz anderes Problem. Ich baue zwar solche Art Köder nicht, aber in diesem Fall ist die Schnutze auch die Tauchschaufel. So wie die Öse angebracht ist ist die "schaufel etwas kurz. Vielleicht würde es etwas bringen die Öse etwas nach hinten zu verlagern. Dennoch darf sie nicht oberhalb des Schwerpunktes liegen (Mittellinie)


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Das PVC ist ja sehr leicht , und "Zalts" sind doch recht schwer(besitze einige wenige , auch Biligkopien , ....mag' die Dinger nicht) , ............habe schon einige Male irgendwo hier geschrieben , das leichtes Material bei voluminöseren Ködern problematisch ist .

Hubert's Vorschlag , den Körper noch etwas mehr auszudünnen , ist schon positiv , .......in deiner Draufsicht geht die Schaufel ja auch gerade in den Körper über , ....wenn ich mich recht entsinne , ist der Körper zwischen Schaufelfläche und Körpermitte auch etwas dünner als am Bauch/Rücken(von oben/unten gesehen) .

Du könntest auch den Schwanz etwas breiter machen , ....dieser wirkt ja wie eine Art Ruder/Flosse ,....wenn dessen Flächegrößer wird , wird der Köder auch mehr die Tendenz haben , sich auf die Seite zu legen und somit mehr zu wobbeln , bzw. stärker seitlich ausbrechen .

Du kannst das Problem auch damit lösen , das Gewicht so zu verlagern , wie es auf Björn's Bildern(transparente Rohlinge) zu sehen ist , wobei ich aber glaube , das dieses beim leichten PVC nicht sooooo viel bringen wird !

So wie jetzt liegt das (sehr große Gewicht) viel zu tief , wirkt als eine Art "Kiel" und verhindert dadurch ein stärkeres seitliches Ausbrechen .

Bei nicht so auftriebsstarkem Wobbler-Material würde das Gewicht nicht so schwer sein , ergo auch nicht so eine große "Kielwirkung" ausüben können .

Bei dem Leichten PVC-Material kannst du versuchen ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des gesamten Ballastes nahe AM RÜCKEN anzubringen , dadurch verstärkt sich die Tendenz des Wobblers zum Umkippen wieder , .......habe das 'mal erfolgreich and einem größeren Wobbler aus Balsa gemacht , ...in Hans Nordin's Buch steht da auch ein Wenig 'drüber 'drin .

                      Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
Ich habe gerade bei größeren Jerks die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man das Blei aufteilt und vor und hinter die Körpermitte macht, sich die Köder viel mehr bzw agiler bewegen, als wenn es nur in der Mitte und ganz unten angebracht ist (siehe Erklärung mit dem Kiel bei Diemai)

Ich würde das Blei in 4 gleichgroße Stücke teilen, dann 2/4 zwischen Bauch- und Kopföse, 1/4 zwischen Bauch- und Schwanzöse und 1/4 in den Rücken, meiner Meinung nach relativ weit oben ein wenig vor der Bauchöse.
Das wäre mein Vorschlag (ich sage nicht, dass er so läuft, aber ich würde es damit mal probieren)
Gruß Steffen


----------



## raetzrico (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ging ja flott. Danke erstmal für die vielen Tips und Vorschläge.
Da ich ja noch 2 Rohlinge gleicher Art habe werde ich mal die eine oder andere Variante probieren. Werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wenn es Ergebnisse gibt.
Also nochmals Danke.

Enrico


----------



## Ferdin@nd (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute
ich bin hier neu
und wollte euch mein jerk zeigen
es ist ein Manta Regular die ich gefärbt und lackiert  habe







grusse Ferdinand


----------



## west1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand
Schöner Jerk, sieht wirklich gut aus! #6#6



Hab auch einen Neuen.

Deep Runner






und dazu die passende Anleitung. |rolleyes


[youtube1]MYUeNwDMRm0[/youtube1]


----------



## diemai (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

Willkommen hier im Thread , .........da hast du dem "Manta" aber ein schönes neues Muster verpaßt , ......baust du auch eigene Köder ?


@ West1

Hubert , ...ein hammergeilesVideo hast du da gemacht ,..... sehr , sehr schön ,...... und auch sehr aufschlußreich , ....besonders für den Anfänger #6#6#6!

Aber das mit den Schablonen für Kiemendeckel und Augen kannte selbst ich noch nicht , ....habe mich damit bisjetzt immer "freihändig" abgequält , ......vielen Dank für's posten ,........war bestimmt 'ne ganz schöne Arbeit , oder ?

Du wirst sicher nichts dagegen haben , wenn ich es auf anderen Seiten verlinke , oder!

Vielen Dank für das Video , Hubert ,..... eine echte Bereicherung für jeden am Basteln interessierten Angler#6#6#6 !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön dass es gefällt, Dieter! :m

Den Wobbler bauen, Bilder und Videos machen, das ganze bearbeiten und zum Video zusammen bauen, dauerte mit ein paar Pausen von gestern Mittag bis kurz vor 24 Uhr. #c 

Scheixx Wetter nicht mal zum angeln bin ich gekommen. :q

Natürlich kannst du es auf anderen Seiten verlinken. 
Schreib halt dann die englische Übersetzung dazu.


----------



## diemai (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ich tue mich bei solchen Anleitungen wohl etwas schwerer , Hubert#c, ...bei mir hätte es wesentlich länger gebraucht:q!

Eine Übersetzung wird wohl nicht nötig sein , die Bilder sagen ja schon (fast)alles , ........werde allerdings noch dazu schreiben , das eventuelle Fragen diesbezüglich gerne beantwortet werden .

Komme wohl erst heute abend/nacht dazu , muß jetzt 'ne kleinere Reparatur in'ner Küche machen , ....... meine Schicht fängt heute auch früher an , da mein Partner früher Feierabend macht !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinant:
Willkommen im Thread!
Das sieht doch klasse aus! Hast du mal ein vorher-nachher Bild? Was hast du da alles selber gemacht? Das Hechtdesign sieht nämlich erste Sahne aus!

@west:
gelungener Rohling, das Video ist der Hammer. Vielen Dank, eine echte Bereicherung!
Wann kommt denn die Fortsetztung (Teil2)?


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1 

  dein video ist sehr lehrreich fur mich den ich bau noch keine wobbler aber wil sie
  doch einmal machen

  @weberei
  dieser foto ist von forher





  @Diemai

  Hier sind einige jerks die ich zelber gemacht habe
  braune barch




  karpf




  Hecht




  Barsch

















  index














Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ferdinand

Sehr saubere und schöne Bemalung/Lackierung ,..... echt tolle Jerks .....ich erkenne einige der Jerkbait-Formen von http://www.lurebuilding.nl , besonders die "Heiddy" , ....einer meiner Leiblings-Jerks #6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai,

  danke fur die Komplimente 
  aber die kleine sind keine Heiddy’s die form ist von ein ace fat flipper und ist einer meine lieblings jerks


  Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## west1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich tue mich bei solchen Anleitungen wohl etwas schwerer , Hubert, ...bei mir hätte es wesentlich länger gebraucht!


Das lernst du auch noch Dieter! :q
Dafür kannst du andere Sachen besser, Wobbler bauen z.B. #6#6#6



			
				weberei schrieb:
			
		

> @west:
> gelungener Rohling, das Video ist der Hammer. Vielen Dank, eine echte Bereicherung!
> Wann kommt denn die Fortsetztung (Teil2)?



:m 
Teil 2 dauert noch ein wenige, ein paar Bilder hab ich aber schon. |supergri



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> @west1
> 
> dein video ist sehr lehrreich fur mich den ich bau noch keine wobbler aber wil sie
> doch einmal machen



Schön! :m 
Hier im Besenstiel findest du noch genug andere gute Tipps. Du kannst dann gleich anfangen und uns ein paar schöne Wobbler präsentieren!

Wenn ich deine Jerks so anschaue, sollte ich dir mal ein paar Wobbler zum bemalen vorbei bringen. |supergri

Sind alle Super bemalt! #6


----------



## plötze (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow, klasse video, west #6 ich freue mich schon auf den 2. teil #h

@ferdinand, 

deine lackierungen sehen echt spitze aus


----------



## Bobster (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ferdinand

Tja, was soll man da noch sagen....Spitze #6


----------



## ->x.Andi* (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich hab auch mal wieder gebastelt. Gestern einen topwaterbait gebaut die 1. epoxydschicht ist schon drauf. 
Er ist 18cm lang und ca 70g schwer mal sehen was die hechte zu dem im frühjar sagen 
hier mal ein foto


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West1 
Echt super Video #6... ich freu mich schon auf Teil 2. 


Ferdin@nd
Super Leistung #6 , die gefallen mir echt gut.
Besonders den braunen Barsch und den Barsch auf den 6. Bild finde ich geil.
Sag doch mal etwas  über die Laufeigenschaften.

Mfg Hannes#h


----------



## weberei (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinant:
danke für das Vergleichsbild!
Du bist echt talentiert, die Köder sind sauber gearbeitet und astrein bemalt, sehr großes Lob an dich! Steckt bestimmt viel Übung hinter!?
Sind die Formen gegossen oder aus Holz geschnitzt?

@Andi:
Der ist dir super gelungen, wirst sicher mit Erfolg haben!

@west:
ich ahbe gestern lange drüber nachgedacht: die Form die du da gebaut hast, ist das nicht der Rapala Shad Rap? Ich interessiere mich nämlich für die Form, bisher habe ich eigentlich nur Minnows gebaut, sowas hochrückiges fehlt mir noch. Die Form ist dazu noch sehr ansprechend. Sende dir mal ne PN 

@all:
meine Wobbler aus faulendem Holz sind fertig, die Rohlinge hatte ich vor ein Paar Tagen bereits gepostet. 
Zum Austesten habe ich sie doch mal mit dem Zeugs aus dem Keller imprägniert, ob dieser Lack tief eingezogen ist, weiß ich nicht. Nach 2 Anstrichen damit folgte Epoxy.
Auf Bebleiung habe ich bewusst verzichtet, da sonst die Optik zerstört würde. Hoffentlich laufen sie trotzdem... 

Hier schonmal 2von3, im nächsten Post der letzte.


----------



## weberei (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und der Dritte....


----------



## don rhabano (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Würde ich nichtmal ans Band hängen ums zu testen,weil ich mir sicher bin ,dass andere Designs (jetzt mal vollkommen vom Lauf abgesehen) 1000mal besser fangen.

Warum die Mühe?!?!

lg


----------



## west1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> meine Wobbler aus faulendem Holz sind fertig,



Sehen gut! #6

Se ne kleine Nut im Bauch, fürs Blei, wäre da gar nicht aufgefallen.
Glaub nicht dass sie ohne laufen werden.
Du könntest aber immer noch ein oder zwei Löcher unten reinbohren, ausbleien und das Loch mit 5 Min. Epoxy verschließen.

Wenn sie laufen, dann fangen sie auch!


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sehen gut! #6
> 
> Se ne kleine Nut im Bauch, fürs Blei, wäre da gar nicht aufgefallen.
> Glaub nicht dass sie ohne laufen werden.
> ...


 
@ weberei

Bin ebenfalls Hubert's Meinung , .......Blei tut nun 'mal meistens nötig , ..............wenn du die Löcher mit naturfarbenem Holzkitt verfüllst(Gewichte vorher einkleben) , läßt sich das Loch doch auch noch zusätzlich mit ewas passender Farbe(zum Simulieren der Maserung, etc .)ganz gut kaschieren , denke ich .

Du könntest dir auch die Arbeit machen , einen farblich passenden Pflock für die Bohrung zu schnitzen .

Vielleicht würde auch schon eine Metallschaufel zum Stabilisieren des Laufes reichen .

Sehr gut aussehen tun deine Wobbler aber allemal#6#6! 

@ don rhabano

In Australien haben solche "nackten" Köder eine gewisse Tradition , .......und die Jungs da hängen die sich bestimmt nicht nur in die Vitrine !

Ich werde , wenn meine Zeit es erlaubt , mir auch 'noch'n paar "nudies" bauen , .......so'was gibt's nicht im Laden , .......und das könnte sich in unseren schwer befischten Gewässern durchaus als Vorteil erweisen , .........aber du mußt sie ja nicht fischen !

Außerdem hat es nicht unbedingt nur 'was mit "fangen" zu tun , sondern auch mit dem Sinn des Erbauers für Ästhetik , .......viele der kunstvollen Kreationen aus'm Händler-Regal fangen ja schließlich auch mehr Angler als Fische !

Anbei 'mal ein Foto aus Australien !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jeder Köder wird eines Tages fangen ,wie schon deine Signatur besagt.
Ich sprach natürlich nur vom Fangaspekt .

Rein aus Sammlerleidenschaft ist das aber sicher nicht bei weberei.

lg


----------



## weberei (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west & diemai:
danke für euer Lob!
Ich war mir unsicher, ob das nicht auch so geht. Naja, probieren geht über studieren, mal sehen ob es nicht doch evtl klappt. Notfalls halt noch 2 kleine Köcher bohren und Blei reinlegen. Vielleicht habe ich ja aber doch auch das kleine bischen Glück und sie laufen. 
Mordskerl und ich haben uns ausgetauscht zu seinem "nudie" und er sagte mir, seiner liefe nur mit Haken und Vorfach beschwert einwandfrei!

@don:
weil die meiner Meinung anch einfach hammer aussehen. Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht, da steckt verdammt wenig Aufwand drin. Ging alles sehr schnell zu bauen.
Wie diemai schon sagte, solche Designs gibt es zu 100% NIRGENDWO zu kaufen, soetwas kennt noch kein einziger Fisch (oder wenn nur gaaaaaaanz wenige). Manche Designs im Laden sind auch so abstrakt, da glaubt man garnicht dran, etwas mit fangen zu können. Aber ruckzuck ist man gefangen und schneller als man denkt liegt er im Einkaufkorb und hängt beim nächsten Mal am Band. 
Ich wollte halt auchmal was anderes bauen, nicht immer den einheitlichen Kram, mal was besonderes. Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, bleib bei den bewährten Designs, die bei dir fangen. 

Wir haben schon häufiger festgestellt, dass wir nicht auf einen Nenner kommen und verschiedene Sichtweisen haben. Aber so ist das nunmal im Leben...


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen doch Gut aus Weberei#6
Ich habe auch mal  so'nen Nackten gebaut, Allerdings  habe ich den Bauch weiß gespritzt und den Rücken mit 'nem Zippo "angekokelt".  Vieleicht finde ich ihn ja noch .


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Sehen doch Gut aus Weberei#6
> Ich habe auch mal so'nen Nackten gebaut, Allerdings habe ich den Bauch weiß gespritzt und den Rücken mit 'nem Zippo "angekokelt". Vieleicht finde ich ihn ja noch .


 
...............da wäre ich ja 'mal gespannt:q !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Vieleicht finde ich ihn ja noch .


Wo, hängt der auch im Baum?|kopfkrat


----------



## Hannes94 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wo, hängt der auch im Baum?|kopfkrat


   Neee... , dieses mal in ner Köderkiste .


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> 
> 
> ...




whow, wobbler mit Intarsien !


freut mich irgendwie, dass ich mit meinem "faulen" wobb einen kleinen AB-trend losgetreten habe


hat jemand nen tip für mich, was ihr für stifte benutzt um wobbler zu signieren bzw laufeigenschaften drauf zu schreiben? ich habs mit edding, cd-schreiber, kaligrafie-tusche probiert, alles nix. verwischt oder verblasst mit der zeit.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Würde ich nichtmal ans Band hängen ums zu testen,weil ich mir sicher bin ,dass andere Designs (jetzt mal vollkommen vom Lauf abgesehen) 1000mal besser fangen.
> 
> Warum die Mühe?!?!
> 
> lg



aber ich bin mir sicher, dass wenn jemand einen tieftauchwobbler mit diesem marmorierten design als "täuschend echt der natur nachempfundene mühlkoppenkopie", "an der keine Großforelle vorbeischwimmen kann" deklariert, dann würdest du 20€ auf den tisch legen um sie zu haben und würdest sie voller zuversicht durch die wehrgumpen ziehen 

marketing ist alles!


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

.............habe mir ebenfalls erlaubt , das Foto deines Wobblers dort im australischen Forum zu posten , .......der Einsender des australischen Fotos , welches ich hier gepostet habe , meinte gleich , das er auch noch so'n gestocktes Holz im Schuppen liegen hat(natürlich keine Buche|supergri) , und sich da auch 'mal 'ranmachen werde , ......Inspiration ist alles:vik::vik:!

Ich benutze zum signieren meiner Wobbler z. T ."permanent compact Lumocolor" Filzschreiber von "Staedtler" oder ähnliche Permanent-Filzschreiber , .......Strichstärke so um 0,6mm , natürlich alles wasserfest !

Das merkwürdige daran ist , das ich mit den Schwarzen nie Probleme hatte ,..... blaue , rote und grüne Tinte hingegen auch leicht verwischt(bei dem obligatorischen versiegeln mit Acryl-Klarlack) .

Wie gesagt , ich versiegle die Schriftzüge , sogar den kompletten Wobbler , mit Acryl-Klarlack , bevor Epoxy oder anderer Klarlack 'draufkommt , .........ansonsten könnte die Tinte wieder angelöst werden und verschmieren .

Auf dem Acryl hält auch mein Glitter-Gel besser , die Glitterpartikel  blättern dann beim Epoxieren nicht mehr so stark ab !

Ansonsten habe ich früher auch so Schreiber mit einer Metallic-Tinte in Silber und auch Gold  verwendet ,...... so etwas habe ich auch schon 'mal im Rutenbau zum Signieren gesehen , ....gibt's aber auch im Schreibwarenhandel .

Im Vergleich zu Permanent-Markern sind sie aber teurer , die Spitzen sind empfindlich un sie trocknen schneller ein , ......die Stifte können bei rauher Behandlung auch klecksen .

Ein Acryl-Überzug ist ebenfalls nötig , um die Tinte vor weiteren Lacken zu schützen .

Du könntest auch ein Stückchen transparentes Klebeband über den Schriftzug kleben(anstelle des Acrylackes) , dann wäre dieser auch versiegelt , unter den Epoxy-Schichten sieht man das nachher nicht mehr , sofern du nicht gerade Fingerabdrücke auf dem Klebeband hinterlassen hast!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke noch für das weitere Lob 

@Hannes: 
da bin ich mal gespannt, hoffentlich findest du das Bild wieder, klingt nämlich sehr interessant!

@Mordskerl:
Ja, da hast du was angestoßen  Aber die sehen auch einfach toll aus, von daher ist es sehr verständlich, dass so reges Interesse besteht.

Ich benutze einen "Staedler pigment Liner", mit einer Miene ähnlich einem Fineliner. Selbstverständlich wasserfest, zusätzlich lichtbeständig. Falls du suchen willst: EAN 308 03-9 
Z.B.: http://www.bueroversand.com/DETAILS-STAEDTLER-Fineliner-pigment-liner,-schwarz,-0,1-mm-Z1174579.html

Wenn man ihm etwas Zeit gibt (wenige Minuten) hält er sehr gut, nur manchmal habe ich Probleme, dass er beim rüberwischen verwischt. Aber dann wird neu draufgeschrieben und gut ist. Das passiert zB wenn ich erst ganz zum schluss draufschreibe, also wenn Epoxy schon drauf ist. Dann verwende ich notgedrungen einen normalen Edding... Wenn ich aber auf die Acryl Farbschicht schreibe, verwischt da nichts!


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

anbei pics. von heute bzw. von dem immer wiederkehrenden
kleinem Problem, des "verepoxieren" der Hakenösen,Hakenlöchern, Tauchschaufeln etc.,

Um genau zu werden, auf den Bildern seht Ihr wie mir das 
Epoxiharz die Hakenösen, welche ich zum aufhängen der Wobbler/Jerkbaits in das Köderkarussel "leicht" in den Baits befestigt habe, total verkleben.
Die Hakenösen werden nach dem epoxieren wieder entfernt,
gesäubert, mit einer "Zier-Unterlegscheibe (#c) versehen und wieder eingeklebt.
Alles abkleben mit Krepband, etc., bringt nicht wirklich etwas, da es hinterher noch schwerer zu entfernen ist.
Desweiteren verkleben mir Tauchschaufeln auch sehr "unschön" !

Wie bekommt Ihr das hinn, die Hakenösen und Tauchschaufeln *harzfrei zu halten* ?


----------



## plötze (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei

solche "rohlinge" haben schon was, einzigartig sind sie allemal #6

@bobster

für mich sieht es nach viel zu dick aufgetragenem epox aus, gekleckert hab ich damit nämlich noch nie. mach besser mehrere dünner aufgetragene schichten


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> Wie bekommt Ihr das hinn, die Hakenösen und Tauchschaufeln *harzfrei zu halten* ?




viiiiel weniger harz ....

und in meinem saukalten keller läuft das harz derweil kaum aus dem kanister, arbeite doch mal draußen


----------



## Bobster (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....hab ich's mir doch gedacht 

...viel weniger Harz !
...sauberer arbeiten !
...kleinerer Laminierpinsel !

Bobster setzten 

#h


----------



## weberei (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, erstmal weniger Harz!

Ich habe auch immer wieder mal Probleme mit der Tauchschaufel, dass da Harz drauf kommt. Klebe für gewöhnlich mit Kreppband ab, aber wenn man das zu nah an den Köder ranklebt kriegt man es nachher nichtmehr ordentlich ab und es klebt dann noch etwas Kreppband an der Tauchschaufel. Das bsichen kann man aber mit nem schwarfen Cuttermesser abschneiden...
Die Ösen könntest du auch lack- und harzfrei halten, indem du Schrumpfschlauch über die Ösen ziehst und mit einem Nagel Löcher in die Mitte piekst, wo dann die Einhängeösen für das Karussell durchfädelst.
Die ganz perfekte Lösung habe ich aber für die Schaufel eben noch nicht gefunden, von daher bin ich mal gespannt, was die anderen hier sonst noch so schreiben.
Vielleicht wäre noch eine Lösung die Schaufel erst gaaanz am Ende einzukleben, nachdem der Köder das letzte Mal epoxiert wurde.


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bobster

Da kann ich leider nix zu sagen , ......ich pinsele mehrere dünne Schichten(Schnelhärter-Mischung) auf !

Sieht gut aus mit den Sternen ,...... habe vor , einen meiner australischen Wettbewerbsköder auch so ähnlich zu gestalten(ein Weihnachts-Dekor soll Zusatzpunkte bringen:q) 

@ weberei

Wir hatten uns letztens doch über dieses Holzschutzmittel geschrieben , ........wollte heute einen meiner damit behandelten "Lureandmore"-Wettbewerbsköder mit klarem Spannlack überstreichen(er soll gefoilt werden) , .......genau wie vor einigen Monaten der weiße Spannlack hat der nicht gut darauf gehalten , ........hatte dir glaub'ich gesagt , das der Klare funzen würde ,....... DAS MÖCHTE ICH HIERMIT REVIDIEREN !

Habe den Wob übergeschliffen und jetzt mit weißer Acryl-Grundierfarbe vorgegestrichen , das geht auf jeden Fall !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diemai für die Rückmeldung!

Ich habe den Kauf von diesem Mittel eh erstmal weiter aufgeschoben und es mit dem vorhandenen Mittel (Wohnzimmer Möbel) versucht... 
In Zukunft werde ich nur ganz vereinzelt neue "nudies" bauen, darum lohnt sich so eine Anschaffung nicht wirklich, auch wenn es nur 10€ gewesen wären.
Danke an dich!

PS:
@west:
ich habe direkt nachdem du mir die Schblonen geschickt hast den ersten Rohling angefertigt in 13cm. Gefällt mir echt gut die Form! Danke!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

was bei einer wobbler mache ist das ich die wobbler nach die erste schicht epoxy die wobbler am nase ösen zu troken lasse und nur bei die zweiter schicht das Köderkarussel verwende 
  und ich gebrauche auch nie van die sierscheibe so braucht man nacher nur die ösen vrij zu sägen und fertich bist du
  (das gebrauch van sier scheiben ist natuurlich persönlich)

  hir unter ein bild van einer westin tjocke / kinetich fatjack die ich bemald habbe
  mit die beschrieben weise
  wenn ir noch welche had oder wist wo ich sie kaufen kan dan bitte ein PN





  @Mordskerl

  ich gebrauche ein edding 8400 special die bei mir noch nie aus gelaufen ist

  @west1


west1 schrieb:


> wenn ich deine Jerks so anschaue, sollte ich dir mal ein paar Wobbler zum bemalen vorbei bringen.


 
  da konnen wir immer uber reden

  @weberei
  ubung gehört da zu aber geduld ist vieleicht noch wichtiger
  und sie sind alle aus hartholz, im die zukunft will ich sie gießen

  @Hannes94
  Laufeigenschaften van den Jerks
  ist links rechts und dann flanke sie sehr schon wann sie von richtung andern
  die braune barsch ist 11 cm und etwa 60gr
  die andere is 15cm und etwa 85 gr
und die kleine kan man sehr langzam oder sehr schnell fischen

  entschuldigung wenn mein deutsch nich so gut is


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdin@nd
herzlich wilkommen on board. Und gleich so schöne Köder. Was sind das für Farben die Du da benutzt? Lacke? Acryl? Öl? Besonders die Neonfarbe scheint gut zu decken. Das tut meine leider nicht :-(

@Weber
schöne Holzwobbler!
Ich finde die Tauchschaufel könnte etwas mehr im vorderen Bereich angebracht sein. Aber wenn sie laufen ist´s ok so wie´s ist


----------



## Ferdin@nd (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex

fur die neonfarbe muss man immer erst weisse grundfarbe
benutzen dan komt die neonfarbe zurecht
ich gebrauche ein airbrush mit autoair farbe


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,

zur Zeit läuft ja wieder richtig was hier im Thread...!!!
Bin durch Zufall mal wieder über meine Wobblerrohlinge und Werkzeuge gestolpert. Jetzt wirds kalt und es kommen die Weihnachtsferien.
Vielleicht bastele ich mal wieder was!


----------



## weberei (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adlerauge:

Ja, zur Zeit geht es hier echt rund! Kein Wunder, die Temperaturen und die Schneelage machen keinen Mut, vor die Tür zu gehen (außer für einen Schneespaziergang). Zusätzlich sind die meisten, wenn nicht sogar alle Seen zu, also wird gebastelt 

Wäre natürlich toll, mal wieder etwas von dir bewundern zu können #6


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> entschuldigung wenn mein deutsch nich so gut is



wer kann schon richtig deutsch ....

willkommen im Trööt, eine Ehre für uns dass du trotz vieler toller holländischer Wobblerbauseiten bei uns bist.

Hup Holland!


----------



## Bobster (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...bin ganz zufrieden mit meinen Eigenbauten vom
Wochenende 
Die verharzten Ösen habe ich gesäubert und wiederverwendet.

Das nächste mal werde ich anstatt 2 dick aufgetragenen
Schichten 4 dünne verwenden. :q


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bobster

..............die machen sich richtig gut im Schnee#6!

                           Gruß , diemai#h

@ Mordskerl

................welche holländischen Wobblerbau-Seiten , .......ich kenne nur http://www.lurebuilding.nl ?

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Flying Dutchman, sehr schöne Köder hast du gebaut!#6
Wirklich gutes Airbrush. Welches Epoxy nutzt du?

Habe auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt...

habe mal versucht ein paar Barsche so nah wie möglich am Orginal zu  brushen, ganz gelungen ist es noch nicht. Die nächsten versuche ich  besser zu machen.
Die Plötze ist auch etwas grün-stichig, denke aber sie wird ordentlich abräumen. 

Dazu noch eine Phantasiefarbe, die bei uns aber viel Fisch bringen wird, da es eine Kombination aus bei uns fängigen Farben ist.


----------



## Bondex (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand

fur die neonfarbe muss man immer erst weisse grundfarbe
benutzen dan komt die neonfarbe zurecht
ich gebrauche ein airbrush mit autoair farbe 

aha also auch weiß untersprühen. Das sah so aus als wäre die richtig deckend. Mit weiß geht´s bei mir auch nur wenn man die Farbe z.B. auf Silber oder einer anderen Farbe auslaufen lassen will sieht man ja den Weißverlauf. Das gibt bei mir immer einen so unschönen Rand an der Übergangsstelle.

was ist autoair farbe? Auf Wasserbasis oder Nitro?

@Bobster
Feine Idee Dein grüner Weihnachststernchenwobbler!!!

@PP
schöne Barsche! sind die gegossen oder Holz?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> was ist autoair farbe? Auf Wasserbasis oder Nitro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die ist auf Wasserbasis. Ich nutze sie auch. Eine sehr gute Farbe!


http://www.createx.de/de/index.php

Danke! Die Köder sind aus Eiche. Der Untere ist aus Akazie.


----------



## don rhabano (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze ken Createx mehr. Ist mir zu grob die Farbe.


Da ich im Moment leider nicht epoxieren kann ,also nichts fertig wird, zeige ich euch schonmal etwas Schnitzarbeit.

Der Stickbait ist nicht sonderlich groß ,also schon etwas feinere Arbeit am Kopf.
Ein zweiter,formgleicher wird noch zum Pencilbait (sink. Stick).

http://img510.*ih.us/img510/2050/48210656.jpg

http://img525.*ih.us/img525/2919/84762888.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

lg


----------



## weberei (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pikepikser:

sehr gelungene Jerkbaits, die Barsche gefallen mir wiedermal super gut! Hammer!

@Don:
Krass, so genau würde ich es nie hinbekommen, selbst wenn ich mir noch so viel Zeit lassen würde.
Benutzt du zum Ausarbeiten ein Cuttermesser, oder wie machst du das?
Warum ist da ein Gummi drum? Hat das einen tieferen Sinn? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment leider nicht epoxieren kann ,also nichts fertig wird, zeige ich euch schonmal etwas Schnitzarbeit.



Sieht schon mal gut aus. #6

Ein etwas härteres Holz und ein paar scharfe Messer und es wird besser.


----------



## don rhabano (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn da Folie drüber kommt spielt das keine Rolle. Will die sonstigen Vorteile von Balsa nicht missen
Am Messer liegts sicher nicht  frisches Skallpell aus der Medizin.

lg


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Wenn da Folie drüber kommt spielt das keine Rolle. Will die sonstigen Vorteile von Balsa nicht missen
> Am Messer liegts sicher nicht  frisches Skallpell aus der Medizin.
> 
> lg


 
Versuch's doch 'mal mit dem PVC von Nepomuk , ......leicht wie Balsa , so'ne faserigen Schnitte kommen nicht vor(allerdings sehr selten kleine Lufteinschlüsse , die verspachtelt werden müssen) und du kannst deine Teile zum Testen SOFORT in's Wasser schmeissen !

Sehr sauber gebogene Ösen an deinem Rohling , .......biegst du die mit der Rundzange oder benutzt du'ne Biegevorrichtung ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also das Zeug von Nepomuk hat er 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Also das Zeug von Nepomuk hat er
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...


 

Wer ?

...............ich , ..... ja !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Also das Zeug von Nepomuk hat er
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



Dann kann er ja üben.

Der ist aus Holz






und der aus Nepo PVC


----------



## bild (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai

Würd mal aus dem logischem Zusammenhang sagen das ich Don meinte.

Habe den Schaum von Nepomuk auch und muss sagen das Holz besser zu schnitzen ist. Zumindestens bei den Kiemen. 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## raetzrico (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Klasse Video speziel die Schablonen für Kiemen und Augen werde ich übernehmen.
@Ferdinand
Klasse Arbeit. Die Dekore sind wirklich 1a
@Pike Piekser
Auch für Dich meinen größten Respekt.Von solchem Finish kann ich ohne Airbrush leider nur träumen.

Ich kann leider selbst momentan nur sporadisch basteln. Meinen 2. Zalt Nachbau habe ich mit anderer Bleiverteilung getestet.2/4 vorn 1/4 hinter dem Bauchdrilling und 1/4 imRücken. Bleigewicht gesammt 16 Gramm. Der Lauf gefällt mir schon etwas besser. Dem 3. werde ich noch ein bischen mehr in den Rücken packen. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden.

Euch allen schon mal ein friedliches Weihnachtfest.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> und muss sagen das Holz besser zu schnitzen ist. Zumindestens bei den Kiemen.



Niki bei dem Hartschaum kannst du los schnitzen egal in welche Richtung. 
Bei Holz muss man immer auf die Faserrichtung achten, sonst ist schnell zuviel weg geschnitzt.

Aber es stimmt, beim Hartschaum braucht es ein wenig mehr Kraft als bei Balsa oder eventuell Abachi.
Wenn nicht gerade eine Holzmaserung gefragt ist würde ich Heute beim schnitzen jederzeit das PVC vorziehen.


----------



## don rhabano (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das PVC gefällt mir von der späteren Aktion nicht so super. 
Der Schaum ist ok ,aber nicht mit Holz zu vergleichen.

War außerdem seit langem mein erster Köder mit etwas mehr Dataillarbeit. Abwarten .

lg


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl
> 
> ................welche holländischen Wobblerbau-Seiten , .......ich kenne nur http://www.lurebuilding.nl ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Jetzt willst du mich auf die Schippe nehmen, oder? 

*DU* kennst lureparts.nl nicht? 

http://www.lureparts.nl/userfiles/esox_masquinongy2.jpg

oder luckylures.nl?
http://www.luckylures.nl/beeld/perchy.jpg

apropos board. wollte mich bei den aussies anmelden um die reaktion aus down-under auf meiner moder-wobbs zu sehen, kann mich aber nicht registrieren #c


----------



## Greenmile1 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo kennt jemand von euch eine deutsche seite mit bauanleitung 

möchte mich diesen winter auch mal am wobblerbasteln probieren


----------



## bild (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die deutsche Rechtschreibung ist eigentlich ganz nützlich 


Guck mal unter http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/ .

Ansonsten Köderbeispiele unter http://ibait.de.tl/.

Oder das Video das vor ein paar Seiten gepostet wurde ist auch gut für Anfänger.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.angelzeitung.de/angeln/Bastelanleitungen_11/Grandma+Wobbler+-+Selber+Bauen_688


----------



## weberei (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Ich muss sagen, ich habe bisher noch keine solche Luftblasen im PVC gehabt und dabei habe ich schon insgesamt 3 Platten à ca. 20x35cm verarbeitet. Vielleicht hast du eine schlechte Produktionsreihe, oder ich eine gute?! Man weiß es nicht...

@grennmile:
Unten verlinkt ein Bericht, den ich vor kurzem verfasst habe über den Bau von Minijerks, der aber auch ohne Probleme auf den Bau von Wobblern übertragbar ist. Fehlen halt nur ein Paar Schritte (Sägen des Schlitzes für die Tauchschaufel, Erstellen der T.schaufel, Einkleben der T.schaufel), die aber ohne Probleme auch ohne Beschreibung und Bebilderung auszuführen sind.

>>>Klick mich<<<

Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Bauen!


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



grennmile1 schrieb:


> hallo kennt jemand von euch eine deutsche seite mit bauanleitung
> 
> möchte mich diesen winter auch mal am wobblerbasteln probieren


 

Herzlich willkommen bei den Verrückten!


http://www.KoederDesign.de

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de


@ Mordskerl

Bei LureParts habe ich schon 'mal bestellt , .........Jeep von LuckyLures kenne ich vom Tackleunderground , ..............ist mir wohl alles entfallen#c:m!

Zu der Registrierung bei LureAndMore kann ich dir auch nix sagen , .......hattest du alles richtig gemacht ?

Man muß da glaub'ich auch gleich posten , der Beitrag muß vom einem Mod genehmigt werden ,.......ich denke , weil die recht viel Ärger mit Hackern und Spammern haben !


                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> aha also auch weiß untersprühen. Das sah so aus als wäre die richtig deckend. Mit weiß geht´s bei mir auch nur wenn man die Farbe z.B. auf Silber oder einer anderen Farbe auslaufen lassen will sieht man ja den Weißverlauf. Das gibt bei mir immer einen so unschönen Rand an der Übergangsstelle.



@bondex,

die ubergangsstelle ist auch der schwierigste stelle
ich spritze immer zuerst das weis und halte rechnug
wo ich die uber gang habe wol
mit den neon gehe ich dan hinuber und spruhe die etwas weiter als die weis grunt schicht
zo bekomt man eine nette ubergang




Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hey Flying Dutchman, sehr schöne Köder hast du gebaut!
> Wirklich gutes Airbrush. Welches Epoxy nutzt du?


 
  ich gebrauche epoxy van lureparts.nl



ich verwundere mich uber das schon holz schnit was ich hier sehe
  von don rhabano, west1 und alle andere

  @Pike-Piekser
  diener jerks sehen ganz clean aus
  die barsche sind sehr gut gelungen

  und wie lange braucht ir um ein wobbler zu schneiden


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

Das Epoxy von LurepartsNL ist doch Envirotex , oder , ........oder haben die noch anderes Epoxy , ...kann mich nicht erinnern , dort etwas anderes gesehen zu haben !

Meinst du die verschiedenen Holz-Sorten oder die geschnitzten Wobbler an sich ?

Viele Leute benutzen auch PVC-Hartschaum , kein Holz .

Das Material ist so leicht wie Balsaholz , läßt sich genauso gut bearbeiten , ist aber absolut unempfindlich gegen Wasser , ....theoretisch bräuchte man es NICHT zu bemalen und zu lackieren !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

JA du hast recht das ist Envirotex

gbruacht ir das auch oder fielliecht etwas anders

ich meinte das 
schnit werk an sich

Und das PVC-hartschuim 
muss man das auch sealen fur man kan farben

sind salmo's (fatso Slider) nicht auch aus hardschaum?

bis her habe ich nur mit holtz gearbeitet (Stichsäge und router)
aber wen ich mit meine heutige projecten fertig bin 
dan gehe ich auch mal einige wobbler bauen



                                       Gruß , Ferdinandi#h


----------



## don rhabano (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Stimmt. Salmo verwenden Hartschaum, wobei ich nicht weiß ,ob das Zeug "gegossen" wird (MmN wahrscheinlicher ,da Salmoköder sehr "stumpfe" Details haben ) oder  ,ob es maschinell gefräßt wird.

lg


----------



## stefano89 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Epoxy: Ich verwende auch das Envirotex und bin eigentlich top zufrieden, bis auf den Preis. 
Deshalb wollte ich morgen vllt schon das Behnke 601 + Härter 650 oder das 300er mit einem zugehörigen Härter bestellen. Welches haltet ihr für besser, Köderrad ist vorhanden.
Hat jemand schonmal Envirotex und Behnke benutzt und kann Vergleiche herstellen?
Wäre super...Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

Viele hier benutzen Epoxy von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de , ........da gibt es verschiedene Härter dazu , so das man die Aushärte-Geschwindigkeit steuern kann .

Envirotex habe ich 'mal vor Jahren von einem belgischen Freund bekommen , ....war da aber nicht so zufrieden mit , bei einigen Ködern ist es mir auch wieder abgeblättert !

PVC-Hartschaum wird einfach grundiert und dann bemalt wie ein normaler Holzwobbler , .......das Material ist ja schon wasserdicht und braucht NICHT extra imprägniert(no sealing neccessary)zu werden !

Der Schlußlack braucht ja auch nicht so dick zu werden , ....er schützt eigentlich mehr das Farbdesign als das Material , ....dieses ist ja wasserunempfindlich(obwohl der Hecht ja auch Löcher hineinbeißt) .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

-.-

Habe gestern abend eine Ladung Jerks epoxidiert. Wollte eben die 2. Schicht auftragen, also den Rest meines Envirotex angemischt, 2 Jerks von 5 bepinselt. Plötzlich dreht sich das Köderrad nichtmehr, es hatte sich eine Schraube gelöst und während ich sie festzog (musste erst den passenden Schlüssel holen) wurde die Viskosität des Epoxis so hoch, dass es nicht mehr möglich war, es zu verstreichen. :v
Jetzt hab ich einen halb bepinselten Jerk und 2 ganz ohne, und kein Epoxi mehr. 

Also wäre wirklich cool, wenn jemand was zu meiner Frage sagen kann. 

Greez Steffen


----------



## weberei (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das ist echt bitter :c
Ein halb epoxierter Jerk hat natürlich auch was, manche Spinnfischer machen mit 5 Min Epoxy direkt nach dem Kauf sogar Tropfen auf den Wobbler, um die Verwirbelungen zu verändern. So kennen die Fische den Köder nämlich noch nicht |uhoh:

Naja, aber das hilft dir nicht wirklich weiter. Das helfen fällt aber auch schwer, da du nämlich keine Frage formuliert hast :vik:

Was willst du denn wissen?

- woher du schnell neues Epoxy bekommst?
- was du jetzt machen sollst?
- wie du den Motor heile bekommst?
- warum das Epoxy auf einmal so eine hohe Viskosität hatte?




*Ich wünsche euch allen schöne Weihnachten!!!* 
Werde morgen nicht online sein, darum schon heute


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich einen halb bepinselten Jerk und 2 ganz ohne, und kein Epoxi mehr.
> 
> Also wäre wirklich cool, wenn jemand was zu meiner Frage sagen kann.
> 
> Greez Steffen



Ich würde mir neues besorgen und da wo du unterbrochen wurdest einfach weiter machen. #c


So hab auch noch zwei.

Der Deep Runner aus dem Video 10 cm lang







und sein Kollege 9 cm lang


----------



## stefano89 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also wenn ihr nur 2 Comments weiter oben angefangen hättet zu lesen....dann hättet ihr da auch die Frage...
Der Motor ist nicht kaputt, habe ja geschrieben, dass eine Schraube locker war...


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

Sehr schön Hubert , ........wie immer#6 !

Was ist das für eine gold/gelbe Farbe , bei der das Foiling-Muster noch durchscheint ?

Habe eben auch zwei meiner LAM-Wettbewerbsköder epoxiert und vorsichtshalber mit in die warme Wohnung genommen(obwohl es mit -1° recht warm draussen ist , und damit auch im Keller:q) .

Beim Weihnachstmann ist's nur 'ne Grundierung auf der Folie , muß noch 'n paar "Schönheits-Pinselstriche" machen , erst danach kommt der Schlußlack 'drauf.

@ stefano89

Ich verwende 300er Harz und 3018 Härter von Behnke , so brauche ich kein Köderrad , da es recht schnell fest wird , .......brauche nur'n paarmal umzuhängen !

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Also wenn *ihr* nur 2 Comments weiter oben angefangen hättet zu lesen....dann hättet ihr da auch die Frage...
> Der Motor ist nicht kaputt, habe ja geschrieben, dass eine Schraube locker war...



Falls ich zu den Ihr gehöre! |kopfkrat

Wenn du meinen Beitrag richtig gelesen hättest, dann wüsstet du auf welchen Teil deines Betrags ich geantwortet habe. #c


----------



## stefano89 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, gehörste:vik:

Dass ich mir neues holen muss is denk ich jedem klar wenns all ist, und dass ich erstmal versuche einfach weiterzupinseln auch. Das wollte ich nicht wissen...
Habe sowohl deinen Beitrag richtig durchgelesen, als auch begriffen, was du mir damit sagen willst, aber bringen tut mir das nix. :q

Wollte doch lediglich wissen, ob jemand Vergleiche zwischen Envirotex Lite und Behnke ziehen kann. Hauptsächlich interessiert mich, ob es genau so leicht zu verarbeiten ist wie Envirotex, bei welchem geringe Differenzen im Mischverhältnis nichts machen, und ob das 601er genau so klar bleibt wie Env.Lite.

@ Diemai: danke, aber ich will aufgrund der höheren Tropfzeit eine glattere Oberfläche erzielen. Köderrad ist ja vorhanden.

Greez Steffen


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! :m

Deine zwei Weihnachtswobbler sehen auch gut aus! #6#6#6

Wie hast du die Folie so genau auf auf den Weihnachtsmann gebracht.
So knitterfrei hätte ich das nicht geschaft.

Farbe guckst du Bild, Pinsel liegt daneben. :q


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , ......wenn ich 'mal wieder in Neumünster bei meiner Tochter bin , werde ich dort 'mal im Bastelshop einblenden , .......mit meinen Modellbaufarben komme ich auf Folie ja nicht weiter , ...die decken ja zu sehr und die wenigen Transparenten sind extrem schlecht zu verarbeiten , ziehen sogar Fäden !

Wollte den Weichnachtsmann erst so aufbringen wie bei der Schokolade , war aber etwas zu klein ,....... außerdem habe ich die Faltung nicht mehr hinbekommen , ......jetzt habe ich von jeder Seite eine Verpackungsfolie drauf , muß mir noch 'was zum optischen Abtrennen an der Mittellinie einfallen lassen , außerdem hat die Klebe die weißen Bereiche etwas angelöst , muß übermalt werden(oder die darunter liegende rote Farbe) ! 

Hatte so'ne 5er-Packung Weichnachtsmänner gekauft , hatte ich im Kühlschrank und dann die Folie vorsichtig abgepuhlt , geglättet und zur Aufbewahrung in ein dickes Buch gelegt , ......ha'm gut geschmeckt:m!

Aufgeklebt ist die Folie mit verstrichenem UHU-Alleskleber , jeweils eine Hälfte zur Zeit !

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Deshalb wollte ich morgen vllt schon das Behnke 601 + Härter 650 oder das 300er mit einem zugehörigen Härter bestellen. Welches haltet ihr für besser,





stefano89 schrieb:


> J
> Wollte doch lediglich wissen, ob jemand Vergleiche zwischen Envirotex Lite und Behnke ziehen kann. Hauptsächlich interessiert mich, ob es genau so leicht zu verarbeiten ist wie Envirotex, bei welchem geringe Differenzen im Mischverhältnis nichts machen, und ob das 601er genau so klar bleibt wie Env.Lite.



Keine Ahnung, hab nur das 601 + Härter 650.  Wenn ich mehr wüsste hätte ich gestern schon geantwortet.  #c

Zum klar, schau dir meine letzten 3 Bilder an vor dem epoxieren und nach dem epoxieren.


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hatte so'ne 5er-Packung Weichnachtsmänner gekauft , hatte ich im Kühlschrank und dann die Folie vorsichtig abgepuhlt , geglättet und zur Aufbewahrung in ein dickes Buch gelegt , ......ha'm gut geschmeckt:m!



Alles klar Dieter. :q



Ich hab vom anschauen schon 2 Kilos mehr auf den Rippen. #c


----------



## Ferdin@nd (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> -.-
> 
> Habe gestern abend eine Ladung Jerks epoxidiert. Wollte eben die 2. Schicht auftragen, also den Rest meines Envirotex angemischt, 2 Jerks von 5 bepinselt. Plötzlich dreht sich das Köderrad nichtmehr, es hatte sich eine Schraube gelöst und während ich sie festzog (musste erst den passenden Schlüssel holen) wurde die Viskosität des Epoxis so hoch, dass es nicht mehr möglich war, es zu verstreichen. :v
> Jetzt hab ich einen halb bepinselten Jerk und 2 ganz ohne, und kein Epoxi mehr.
> ...



Envirotex wird flüssiger wenn man sie ein bischen erhitzt 
das kan man vor her am heizung machen (fur das mischen)
aber wen er nich gut auf einer jerk aufgetragen ist kan man mit ein Paint Fön die schicht wieder ein bischen flüssig machen
(er muss dan natuurlich nicht ganz aus gehartet sein)
um sie etwas zu wiederherstellen durch einer zweiterschicht
an zu bringen und die jerk wieder in das Köderrad zu montieren
fur weitere aushartung
die zweit schichten werden dan fehlerfrei verschmetzen

es ist ein tip (hoffe das du sie nich benotigd)

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## canis777 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Zum Epoxy: Ich verwende auch das Envirotex und bin eigentlich top zufrieden, bis auf den Preis.
> Deshalb wollte ich morgen vllt schon das Behnke 601 + Härter 650 oder das 300er mit einem zugehörigen Härter bestellen. Welches haltet ihr für besser, Köderrad ist vorhanden.
> Hat jemand schonmal Envirotex und Behnke benutzt und kann Vergleiche herstellen?
> Wäre super...Gruß Steffen



Hallo Leute hab hier eine Adresse für euch sehr kompetent der Mann, er gibt gute Auskunft.

http://www.gfk-tech.de/Produkte/Lacke/LackeStart.htm


----------



## Greenmile1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na dann bedanke ich mich mal bei den verrückten 
und werde mal mein glück versuchen 
#6 danke für die infos


----------



## stefano89 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand: danke dafür, auch wenns mir jetzt nicht direkt weiterhilft. Das mit dem leicht erhitzen klappt beim Envirotex wirklich ganz gut. Das mit dem heiß machen vor der 2. Schicht ist wirklich ein guter Tip.

@Canis: kann der Mann denn auch Auskunft über spezielle Produkte geben?
Ansonsten hilft der Link auch nicht wirklich...
Greez


----------



## canis777 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Ferdinand: danke dafür, auch wenns mir jetzt nicht direkt weiterhilft. Das mit dem leicht erhitzen klappt beim Envirotex wirklich ganz gut. Das mit dem heiß machen vor der 2. Schicht ist wirklich ein guter Tip.
> 
> @Canis: kann der Mann denn auch Auskunft über spezielle Produkte geben?
> Ansonsten hilft der Link auch nicht wirklich...
> Greez



Ja, das was er verkauft, darüber weiß er super Bescheid. Oder du nennst dein Problem und er gibt dir die Lösung.


----------



## stefano89 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achso...der verkauft das auch. Ich dachte das sei eine reine Infoseite über diese Dinge. Hab jedenfalls nichts gesehn, was es nach einem shop aussehn lässt. Keine Preise, Produkte (zumindest nicht unter Epoxi...)


----------



## canis777 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er beliefert sämtliche Karnevalsvereine in Köln mit seinen Produkten und er ist günstig.
Ich habe PU Lack für mein Boot bei ihm gekauft.
Dann hat er mir PU Lack zum Ringbindungen lackieren angemischt.


----------



## canis777 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er beliefert sämtliche Karnevalsvereine in Köln mit seinen Produkten und er ist günstig.
Ich habe PU Lack für mein Boot bei ihm gekauft.
Dann hat er mir PU Lack zum Ringbindungen lackieren angemischt.


----------



## west1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

PU Lack härtet nicht klar aus, und dunkelt mit der Zeit noch nach.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wünsch euch allen Schöne Weihnachten und lasst euch reich beschenken


----------



## west1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke! 

Hab leider keine so schöne Weihnachtswobbler zum zeigen.

Von mir ebenfalls schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

an alle hier ein frohes Weihnachtsfest. Guten Rutsch sage ich bei diesem Wetter besser nicht!!!


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

..........sehr schöne Weichnachtswobbler , .........mir fiel eben gerade ein , das man solche Köder vielleicht nicht offen 'rumliegen lassen sollte , wenn Kleinkinder in der Nähe sind(autsch):q!

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen:m !

                                       Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Euch allen ein frohes Fest!

Anbei ein interessantes Bild zum Thema naturbelassenes Holz-Design: http://www.flickr.com/photos/9228131@N07/3633054350/in/pool-694810@N20 Bis jetzt das schönste was ich gesehen hab.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen!


----------



## diemai (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Euch allen ein frohes Fest!
> 
> Anbei ein interessantes Bild zum Thema naturbelassenes Holz-Design: http://www.flickr.com/photos/9228131@N07/3633054350/in/pool-694810@N20 Bis jetzt das schönste was ich gesehen hab.


 
Björn , ...dieser Köder ist von "fish" , dem Admin der englischen Seite 

http://jacksshed.myfreeforum.org/index.php

..........ein wirklich sehr schönes Exemplar#6 .

Vielen Dank für den Link zu dieser Fotoseite , ........da gibt's ja wirklich viel Antikes zu entdecken ,..... habe da einen "Tease Oreno" gesehen , .......hatte schon 'mal versucht , diese "Banane" nachzubauen , er lief aber nicht , .......die Aufnahmen auf der Seite sind viel besser , ...werd's jetzt irgendwann nochmal versuchen  !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Greenmile1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei;3171813
 
@grennmile:
Unten verlinkt ein Bericht schrieb:


> >>>Klick mich<<<[/URL]
> 
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg beim Bauen!


 

danke schön haste gut gemacht #6


----------



## plötze (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch ich wünsche allen bastlern ein frohes fest |wavey:


----------



## bild (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wuhha  Frohe Weihnachten !!


Hab ein komplett eingerichtetes Bastelzimmer bekommen mit eigener Werkbank , Elektrosäge , Werkzeug usw... .

Das Highlight ist ne iwata Revolution HP-BR 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Ferdin@nd (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten zusammen


----------



## erikhunt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten : )


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hoffe die weihnachtsgeschenke waren lang und dünn ...

für die, die noch kein wobblerkarussell haben: nächste woche hat lidl discokugeln


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohes Fest allerseits#6 !

Habe die Weichnachtsfreizeit dazu genutzt , endlich 'mal meine letzten Köder in der Badewanne schwimmen zu lassen(draußen geht's ja leider nicht) , ........gepostet hatte ich die Bilder hier ja schon vor ca. 2 Wochen oder so .

Tja , dann muß ich nun ja wohl doch meine beiden Wettbewerbsköder outen:q , .......es sind der Erste und der Zweite im Video , ........Fotos folgen noch die Tage:m!

Der eine "Lippenlose" läuft leider nicht so intensiv , .....nur bei langsamer Führung , ..........wollte die gegebene Form einfach 'mal "anders'rum" ausprobieren#c !

Falls Fragen zu den einzelnen Wobblern sein sollten , .......bitte gerne hier posten !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFtkIt9Fwi0


                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Che_ck_er (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Wuhha  Frohe Weihnachten !!
> 
> 
> Hab ein komplett eingerichtetes Bastelzimmer bekommen mit eigener Werkbank , Elektrosäge , Werkzeug usw... .
> ...



Die hab ich mir jetzt auch geleistet:m Auf Empfehlung von Rhabano|wavey: Sieht hammer aus:k Hoffentlich spritzt sie auch hammer 

@diemai
Der erste läuft ja mal richtig nice


----------



## bild (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bist du nicht Fabian ? Wenn ja haben wir ja schonmal zusammen mit Konni geskypet 

Ehm also als ich mit der von ihm gebrusht hab zeigte sie wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als meine 30 Euro Airbrush.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Falls Fragen zu den einzelnen Wobblern sein sollten , .......bitte gerne hier posten !



Sehen alle super aus und laufen tun auch alle ganz gut Dieter!  #6#6#6  

Setze mal deine Videoadresse, nur das Zeugs hinter dem, ist gleich, anstelle der Sternchen und ohne Leerzeichen in den Code unten rein. 
Die Sternchen im Code, vor und nach dem youtube1 musst du entfernen, ohne die könntest du den Code jetzt nicht sehen.  Das Video läuft dann hier. 

.....w.youtube.com/watch?v=LFtkIt9Fwi0

[*youtube1]*********[/youtube1*]

Wie bekommst du die Flecken so schön auf die Wobbler, gibt es da nen Trick oder ist da nur ne ruhige Hand nötig? :q


----------



## Che_ck_er (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Bist du nicht Fabian ? Wenn ja haben wir ja schonmal zusammen mit Konni geskypet
> 
> Ehm also als ich mit der von ihm gebrusht hab zeigte sie wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse als meine 30 Euro Airbrush.
> 
> ...



Ja bin ich |wavey: Gut dann ham sich die 100 Euronen ja gelohnt:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten liebe Bastelgemeinde 

@ Diemai 
Schönes Video, der erste gefällt mir vom Lauf her am besten:m.


Wenn ihr hier grade vom Airbrush redet, wo bestellt ihr eig. eure Farbe im Netz?

Mfg Hannes|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


>



sehr sauber gearbeitete Schaufeln#r !!!

Aber hast du keine Angst, dass die im Drill / beim Anschlag abbrechen? Wegen dem langen Hebel. Grad bei kaltem Wasser ist das Zeug ja recht spröde. Oder isses dir das wert (Am Haken hängt er ja immer noch)


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte :vik:!


@ west1

Vielen Dank , Hubert ,........aber das mit dem Video-Code kapiere ich nicht , ......wo bekomme ich die beiden "YouTube"-Klammern hier denn her ?

Die Flecken sind mit ruhiger Hand gemalt , .......mir macht's halt nix aus , wenn's etwas länger dauert:q !

@ Mordskerl

Nö , habe keine Angst ,.... so'n goßer Fisch müßte erstmal anbeißen :q , .........obwohl laut einem Thread auf "TackleUnderground" auch Lexan-Lippen mal brechen können , ........aber nur bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung(Schleudern des Wobblers auf die Wasseroberfläche zur Krautentfernung)oder unsanfter Bekanntschaft mit Felsen , Brückenpfeilern , usw . !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle, gutes Holz und zündende Ideen!
Schöne Dinge sind wieder entstanden.Ich wünsch Euch dicke Fische. 
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

3er Bande

Heute Mittag ausgesägt, gerade eben das Kreppband von den Schaufeln entfernt und die Ösen vorsichtig geputzt.

Die Flecken mit einem Schwammstück aufgetupft, beschichtet mit 2 Schichten 5 Min. Epoxy. 

Schwimmend, Länge 9cm


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wiedermal echt schöne Wobbler West1#6
Den in der Mitte  finde ich besonders gut gelungen vom Farb-Dekor.

Morgen werde ich auch mal wieder anfangen zu Basteln


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> 3er Bande
> 
> Heute Mittag ausgesägt, gerade eben das Kreppband von den Schaufeln entfernt und die Ösen vorsichtig geputzt.
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön , Hubert , ....aber mir ginge das wesentlich zu schnell , ......das macht ja keinen Spaß:q:q:m!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|laola: Falls es euch schon aufgefallen ist .... wir haben schon wieder 3000 Postings :m|laola:


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> |laola: Falls es euch schon aufgefallen ist .... wir haben schon wieder 3000 Postings :m|laola:


 
..............Hauptsache , das dieser Thread dann auch nicht bald abkackt wie der Erste#c:q:m!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, ich hab mir mal selbst baupause verordnet, zumindest solange bis das eis weg ist und ich meine letzten 10 kreationen auf wirksamkeit testen kann.

hab die werkstatt aufgeräumt und widme mich jetzt wieder den stirlingmotoren. da lässt der erfolg länger auf sich warten als bei den wobbs.

aber ich bleib dem forum natürlich treu und seh was ihr so baut.


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, ich hab mir mal selbst baupause verordnet, zumindest solange bis das eis weg ist und ich meine letzten 10 kreationen auf wirksamkeit testen kann.


 

......................du kannst ja für mich Auftragsarbeiten machen:m:q:q , .........wollte bis Mai noch unbedingt einige Exemplare bestimmter Modelle bauen , die sich letzte Saison entweder als erfolgreich oder für bestimmte Gewässer als besonders geeignet erwiesen haben .

UND ICH HAB' DOCH IMMER SO WENIG ZEIT:c:c:c#q#q  !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielleicht wäre das ja einen extra -trööt wert: wobbler, die gut laufen, gut fangen, sich gut werfen lassen. denn bei vielen meiner hübschesten kreationen ist das leider nicht der fall. 

und im trööt "eigenbau-wobbler, die gefangen haben" kommen die wobbler zu kurz, da gehts um die fische

übrigens: deine aussi-wobbler, die du mit schablone gepostet hattest haben mir die beiden letzten fische des jahres gebracht: bei 3/4 zugefrorenem Teich 2 hechtlein, 51, 56 cm. gefangen auf die gelb-roten, die ich vor ca 1 monat gepostet habe. hatte leider keine kamera mit.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch!

Ich habe jetzt am 23.12. um etwa 20:00 Uhr das letzte Mal hier rein geschaut. Und seit dem habt ihr schon wieder 6 Seiten vollgeschrieben |bigeyes

Aber ich muss alle loben, die hier ihre Wobbler gepostet haben!
Sehr kreative und gelungene Weihnachtswobbler, sowie astreine "normale" Wobbler!

Danke diemai, für dein Video. Der erste läuft echt klasse!

West: Ich habe deine Form getestet, der erste Wobbler ist so gut wie fertig. Die letzte Schicht Epoxy ist drauf, aber nicht ordentlich ausgehärtet  Werde bald nochmal Härter drüberpinseln in der Hoffnung, dass dann die schicht ordentlich aushärtet. Sonst pinsel ich später mal eine Klarlackschicht drüber... Bilder gibt es vermutlich erst 2011.

Bild: Krass, viel Spaß mit deinem Bastelraum und der neuen Airbrush!


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön dass euch die neuen Wobbs gefallen! :m



weberei schrieb:


> West: Ich habe deine Form getestet,



Und läuft er? |kopfkrat

Ich hab ihn nämlich noch nicht durchs Wasser gezogen, aber eigentlich müsste er ja laufen. :q


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Freut mich mit deinen beiden Hechten , ....du meinst sicherlich die beiden "Masterclass #1"-Wobbler vom Sommer ?

Ich habe mit meinen Beiden noch kein Glück gehabt , ....aber zumindest liegen sie noch in meiner Köderbox :q!

So ein Thread mit bewährten Wobblern in puncto Fängigkeit , Wurfeigenschaften und gewässerbezogener Funktionalität währe schon nicht schlecht , andererseits wird hier und im Fotothread ja schon viel geschrieben(leider kommt dort nicht von allen Boardies genug Info zu ihren Teilen) .

Wobbler ist eben nicht gleich Wobbler , einige Modelle funzen in bestimmten Gewässer-Typen gut und andere eben garnicht . 

Und das meine ich nicht alleine wegen der Fängigkeit , sondern auch wegen ihrer Lauf,-und Wurfeigenschaften , sowie ,.... auch wichtig , ....ihrer Fähigkeit von Hindernissen abzuprallen , bzw. kaum hängenzubleiben oder gut aufzusteigen , abzutauchen , etc . , .........alles Konstruktionsmerkmale , die m.M. nach nicht zu vernachlässigen sind !

@ weberei

Vielen Dank , ....der geht demnächst nach Australien , ...ist schon versprochen !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
also der Testlauf, wo ich die Bleimenge und -position bestimmt habe, lief super. Hat schön gewobbelt usw.
Da das Epoxy erst 2 Tage drauf ist und wie gesagt nicht ordentlich aushärtet, werde ich den abschließenden Testlauf noch  verschieben...

@diemai:
Wow, da hatte aber jemand Glück. Der wird sich echt freuen über den gelungenen Wobbler!


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> also der Testlauf, wo ich die Bleimenge und -position bestimmt habe, lief super. Hat schön gewobbelt usw.



Wenn ich morgen mal raus an den See komme werde ich ihn und noch ein paar andere testen. 
Bin mal gespannt wie die laufen.


----------



## weberei (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind eure Seen frei |bigeyes
Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, aber das wird schon. Bin mir sicher, dass die laufen!

Morgen gibt es ein Bild von meinem, ich habe den heute einach mal mit ner Schicht 5 Min Epoxy überzogen. So sollte das dann jetzt ok sein.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
das video ist echt klasse sie laufen allen sehr gut

@ dein wobbler sehen auch klasse aus

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## bild (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So schöne Köder mal wieder ich geb auch mal was  in die Runde .

Abachi 8cm Floating.  Das Design soll ein Weißfisch darstellen hab aber noch son Paar Features hinzugefügt die man ja von einigen Marken-Wobbs kennt ala Reizpunkt, Schuppen usw... .

Finde das ist mein bester Wobb bis jetzt.

Enjoy!

Besseres Bild auf der nächsten Seite!!!

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

Vielen Dank für die Blumen :m!

@ bild

Der ist wirklich sehr gut gelungen , sieht klasse aus#6#6 , ....so mit G-Spot und so:q:q:m!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bild
Na langsam wird es doch, der schaut schon echt super aus#6.
...aber die Draht-Achse von der Schaufel bis zum Körper würde ich noch ein wenig unauffälliger verbauen.


----------



## FoREllE 97 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi
ich hab letztens auch nen wobbler gebaut.ein stück holz genommen zurecht gesägt und gefeilt,rot weiß lackird (bin aber KEIN köln fan) vorne nen spalt eingesägt ,stück hart plastik reingeschoben und mir holzleim festgeklebt.

ps hab noch nicht den lauf getestet


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wilkommen in AB FoREllE 97|wavey:
 Das hört sich doch gut an, dann stell doch mal bitte ein paar Fotos von ihm rein.


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Sind eure Seen frei |bigeyes
> Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, aber das wird schon. Bin mir sicher, dass die laufen!



Die größeren Baggerseen müssten offen sein, zumindest 2 an denen ich angeln geh. Die waren noch nie zu.  

Ein paar hatte ich schon als Rohlinge getestet, die liefen gut, denk der Rest müsste auch laufen.


Niki, Schöner Wobbler! #6#6#6

Sind die beiden roten Striche unten am Kiemendeckel gesprüht?


Hier noch eine Gemeinschaftsproduktion von diemai und west.

 [youtube1]ojPnNgXEhB8[/youtube1]


----------



## stefano89 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nettes Video, wirklich sehr schön gemacht. 

Greez Stef


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schön. Viel Mühe gemacht. Und immer wieder was Neues. Das Drahtgeflechtmuster kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...............von wegen Gemeinschaftsproduktion:m ,.....ich habe doch nur ein wenig Text übersetzt !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ...............von wegen Gemeinschaftsproduktion:m ,.....ich habe doch nur ein wenig Text übersetzt !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter das hat genug Arbeit gemacht! :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Die größeren Baggerseen müssten offen sein, zumindest 2 an denen ich angeln geh. Die waren noch nie zu.
> 
> Ein paar hatte ich schon als Rohlinge getestet, die liefen gut, denk der Rest müsste auch laufen.
> 
> ...



Super! Genau sowas braucht der Wobbler-Bauer!!!
Schöne Arbeit habt ihr beiden da geleistet!!!


----------



## bild (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal nen besseres Bild hab ausversehn das Falsche gepostet.

Nettes Vid sollte aber den meisten bekannt sein diese vorgehens Weise ist ja nix neues.


http://img225.*ih.us/img225/509/dsc02905s.jpg

MfG
Niklas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt schöne Wobbler baut ihr da und die Viedeos sind auch super!!

Von wo kauft ihr eure Hartschaumplatten? Gibts die in einem Baugeschäft oder Modellbaugeschäft?

lg Lukas


----------



## weberei (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west:
danke für den 2. Teil! Finde ich wieder gut erklärt, wie schon Teil 1 

@bild:
das ist echt dein Bester, der ist echt klasse geworden! Mir gefällt die Idee, die Seitenlinie so einzudrücken, werde ich auch mal testen.

@Hecht1995:
such mal nach dem User "nepomuk". Der hat uns allen den Schaum verkauft. Für 15€ bekommst du da echt ne riesen große Menge, womit du lange lange bauen kannst...


----------



## angler1996 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Video, ist doch zumindest ne Oscar-Nominierung wert
Gruß A.#h


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> .........sollte aber den meisten bekannt sein diese vorgehens Weise ist ja nix neues.
> 
> 
> http://img225.*ih.us/img225/509/dsc02905s.jpg
> ...


 

...........auf anderen Seiten wurde aber auch 'was Anderes geschrieben#6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhh ok villeicht wenigen nicht bekannt.

Achso die roten Striche sind gebrusht !

Mustte man nur gut mit Maskierband arbeiten.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Hecht 1995 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der User Nepomuk dürfte leider nicht mehr wirklich aktiv sein. Letzte Aktivität war am 10.10.2010.

Vielleicht hat jemand noch was zuhause liegen und braucht das nicht mehr.

LG Lukas


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön dass es einigen gefallen hat, das Video!
Sicherlich wird es auch in Zukunft dem ein oder anderen nützlich sein.



> ist ja nix neues.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor! |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west & diemai:
Sorry, stehe auf dem Schlauch. Was kommt dir (west) bekannt vor? Und was wurde wo noch anders geschrieben (diemai)?|kopfkrat

Habe den neuen Wobbler fertig, morgen werde ich ihn im Wasserbecken testen, da dann das Epoxy 3 Tage drauf ist...
Soll einen Karpfen imitieren, die Schuppen sind mir aber leider nicht so gut gelungen. Sind zu rund, während sie im Original nich so breit, sondern eher hoch sind. Meine sind zu kreisähnlich und nicht hoch genug. Egal, man lernt nie aus, beim nächsten wird es besser...


----------



## weberei (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild vergessen |gr:


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Habe den neuen Wobbler fertig,



Hat hier mal einer was geschrieben wie: Er sei eher ein Grobmotoriker, oder so ähnlich!  |kopfkrat

Also an dem Bild kann ich von grobmotoriker Arbeit nichts erkennen! :q

Weber der sieht Super! #6#6#6


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

................ich meinte das in Bezug auf bild's Kommentar , das in west's Video nicht wirklich 'was Neues zu sehen sein wäre , .........auf anderen Seiten gab's auch gegenteilige Kommentare !

Dein Spiegler-Design ist echt erste Sahne , ...super#6#6 !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
|rotwerden
Danke für das Lob!

Ja, das mit dem Grobmotoriker behaupten meine Eltern des öfteren. Sie meinen, ich mache viele Sachen unüberlegt, voreilig und dadurch ungeschickt. Irgendwann kam mal dazu, dass ich eine filigrane Arbeit mit zuviel Kraft ausgeübt habe (fragt mich nicht, was es war). Seit dem heiße ich Grobmotoriker. Viele zufällige Vorfälle wie diese addieren sich und schnell hat sich der Spitzname gefestigt |gr:

@diemai:

auch dir vielen Dank! 
Achso. Naja, neues war definitiv drin. Auf so eine Idee, das Schuppenmuster mit einem Drahtnetz oder so einem halbrunden Aushöhlding zu machen, wäre ich nie gekommen. Von daher ist die Aussage von bild nicht ganz nachvollziehbar. was solls


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Du solltest deine Wob's 'mal deinen Eltern zeigen ,...... mit dem Hinweis , das es an der Zeit wäre , sich einen anderen Spitznamen für dich auszudenken !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hecht 1995 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schönen Wobbler hast da wieder gebaut! Hast du den gebrusht?

Lg Lukas


----------



## raetzrico (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west+diemai
Klasse Video!!! Für mich sind immer wieder neue Tipp´s und Trick´s dabei die ich probieren werde.

@ weberei toller Spiegler für meinen Geschmack super gelungen.

Ich habe mal eine Frage . Ich möchte einen gebrauchten beschädigten Wobbler retten und dann am Ende mit Epoxy versiegeln.
Er hat einen Riss vom Schaufelansatz nach hinten. Den habe ich ein wenig vergrößert und mit 5-Min. Harz geschlossen. Nun wollte ich den ganzen Wobbler leicht anschleifen, entfetten und 2 Lagen Epoxy aufbringen. Ich meine hier mal gelesen zu haben das man die Schleifspuren später nicht mehr sieht. Liege ich da richtig?

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## Kukö (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelgemeinde#h heisse Wolfgang, hier gelandet bin ich durch nen Hinweis vom Hubert. 
Was soll ich sagen, ich denk hier bin ich genau richtig, danke Hubert. Nur bin ich noch lang nicht so perfekt wie Ihr,bei mir haben die Wobbels und Jerks noch einige Macken, mein Umgang mit der Farbe und mit dem Schnitzmesser lässt ab und an noch zu Wünschen über-Allerdings arbeite ich drann. 


















Erfolge haben sich auch schon eingestellt und das motiviert.
Hoffe auf regen Gedankenaustausch Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Hecht 1995 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diese Frage wurde sicher schon 1000ende male gestellt, aber jetzt 300erd seiten zu durchsuchen dauert mir zu lange.

Von wo kauft ihr euer Epoxi Harz. Welchen Härter und Kleber?

LG Lukas


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Spuren FEINER Körnung werden etwas kaschiert , das stimmt , das Farbdesign macht dann einen etwas matten Eindruck unter'm Epoxy .

@ KuKö

Herzlich willkommen bei uns Verrückten hier , ........deinen Zweiteiler finde ich sehr interressant , .......ist das'n sinkender Jerk ?

Wie ist dessen Aktion ?

...............und sag' jetzt nicht , das die Risse im Farbdesign beabsichtigt waren:m! 

@ Hecht 1995

Früher habe ich Epoxy von http://www.hakuma.de benutzt , aber nachdem das Zeug für längere Zeit nicht in deren Webshop zu bekommen war , bin ich auf Epoxy von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de umgestiegen , ......das benutzen viele Leute hier .

Ich nehme das 300er Harz mit dem 3018 Härter , .......das ist ein Schnellhärter(benutze kein Köderrad) .

Andere Leute nehmen so'n Köderrrad , können daher einen langsameren Härter anwenden , .........der Vorteil liegt in einem gleichmäßigerem Verlauf des Lackes und einer dickeren Schichtstärke pro Vorgang .

Zum Einkleben von Schaufel und Drahtsystemen , usw. nehme ich UHU-Endfest 5min . , das ist recht teuer , habe mich aber so sehr daran gewöhnt .

Im Modellbaugeschäft bekommst auch günstigeren Epoxykleber , oft in so Dosierspritzen , .......der ist nur ca. halb so teuer , .......hab' ich aber noch nicht mit gearbeitet . 
Als Schlußlack sind diese Kleber aber nicht so geeignet , weil sie zu schnell aushärten und eventuell auch mit der Zeit vergilben !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Wolfgang da bist du endlich. :m

Lange nichts mehr von dir gehört.

Deine Köder sehen ganz gut aus, zeig mal mehr. Du hast doch bestimmt noch ein paar, oder!?

Schön dass du hier bist! #6


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Von wo kauft ihr euer Epoxi Harz. Welchen Härter und Kleber?



Zum kleben nehme ich den von Conrad. de 
Zum beschichten von kleineren Wobbs bis 10cm geht der auch, wenn du schnell bist.

Größere beschichte ich mit dem 601 Epoxydharz und 650 Härter von www.bootsservice-behnke.de für den brauchst du aber ein Köderrad.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antworten.

Hab da was nettes im Internet gefunden. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1ZgBcZo5Q

Das bräuchtet ihr!

Lg Lukas


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
meine Eltern sehen des Öfteren meine selbstgebauten Köder. Geändert hat sich am Spitznamen aber nix. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen: Immer wenn sie mich Grobmotoriker nennen tun sie das mit einem Zwinkern, ist also alles eher spaßig als komplett ernst gemeint 

@hecht1995:
Danke für das Lob! Nein, ich arbeite ausschließlich mit dem "richtigen" Pinsel, Airbrush verwende ich nicht.
Zum Epoxy:
Ich habe zwei verschiedene, einmal für große Köder und einmal für kleine Köder & Verklebungen.
Das für große Köder ist nicht empfehlenswert, weiß auch den Namen nichtmehr. Das kleine ist 5 Min Epoxy von Conrad.de für knappe 12€. Damit Epoxiere ich kleinere Wobbler, wie west so bis 10cm und klebe die Drahtösen und Achsen ein...

@raetzrico:
auch dir vielen Dank!
Ich denke diemai hat deine Frage schon ausreichend beantwortet ?! 

@kukö:
willkommen hier im Thread. Direkt schöne Köder zum Einstand gezeigt, klasse! Die Form des ersten ist sehr interessant. Sind die Risse im Lack gewollt, oder ist das dieser spezielle Risslack (keine Ahnung wie der genau heißt )?


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Wobblertest letztens am Baggersee war erfolgreich. 

Bis auf einen Tiefläufer liefen alle ganz gut, der lief jedoch nach verbiegen der Einhängeöse dann doch noch einigermaßen. 

Wobbs im Schnee







Hier noch ein Bild von dreien die beim Test dabei waren.

Gepinselt, Länge 14cm


----------



## stefano89 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kukö: willkommen hier bei den Verrückten :-D
Gleich mal ne Frage: der untere (Salmo Slider), ist der selbst gebaut oder nur neu lackiert? Wenn selbst gemacht sieht der dann schon ziemlich perfekt aus. Gegossen oder aus Holz?
Greez


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west 1

Sauber , ....Hubert , ......der nicht so wollte , das war bestimmt der ganz linke auf dem oberen Bild , oder ?

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west 1
> 
> Sauber , ....Hubert , ......der nicht so wollte , das war bestimmt der ganz linke auf dem oberen Bild , oder ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Stimmt Dieter! #6

An was hast du dass gesehen, doch nicht an der verbogenen Öse, oder?


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hatte so'was auch schon 'mal , Hubert , ........die Schaufel ist an der Basis zu breit(wo sie in den Körper geht) ,...... daher hebt sich die Kraft der Hebelwirkung um die Einhängeöse , die auf den unteren Teil der Schaufel wirkt(durch den Druck des anströmenden Wassers) wieder auf .

Durch Druck auf die untere Schaufel bricht der Wobbler aus , der Schnurzug zieht ihn wieder auf Kurs , .....der Köder wobbelt !

Ist nun die obere Schaufelfläche zu groß , wird der Anströmdruck auf diese zu hoch , die Hebelwirkung um die Öse ist nich mehr gegeben und der Köder kann nicht mehr seitlich ausbrechen , .........ihn dem Falle wird er gerade nach unten schießen(ohne jedoch zu wobbeln) oder in auf-und-ab tippenden Bewegungen abtauchen , jedoch auch wieder ohne seitlich auszubrechen , ........wenn der Körper durch schlanken Querschnitt oder wenig Ballast wenig Seitenstabilität hat , kann sich der Köder auch gleich auf die Seite legen oder sogar umschlagen und aus'm Wasser schießen("blow out" sagen die Amerikaner dazu) .

Ich sehe gerade , die Schnuröse könnte eventuell auch'n Tick zu weit oben liegen , .....so würde er sich dann auch auf den Rücken drehen !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kukö
Wilkommen on Board
Interessante Wobbler hast Du gebastelt besonders der schwarze ist mal was ganz anderes

@Weber
klasse Idee mit den Schuppen, das Designg ist eindeutig Karpfen, die Köperform weniger


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ihn dem Falle wird er gerade nach unten schießen(ohne jedoch zu wobbeln)



Genauso wars, Dieter! Hab dann die Öse so weit es ging nach oben gebogen, danach hat er dann gewobbelt. 

Dann werd ich mal die Schaufel oben etwas schmaler machen und ihn beim nächsten Test noch mal mit nehmen.  #6 :m

Hab gerade noch ein Bild in mein Album hoch geladen. Wer was damit anfangen kann, darf ihn gerne Nachbauen. 

Die Bauchöse könnte man noch etwas weiter nach vorne schieben, mit den kleinen Sprengringen haben sich jedoch auch so die Haken nicht ineinander verhangen.


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo@ all, danke für Euer Willkommen.

Hubert,danke gern Deine Anfrage angenommen:m.
Hast ja mal die Messlatte wieder hochgelegt, die Wobbler sehn klasse aus.

@ diemai, Du hast recht  das war gewollt, zur Erleuterung mal diesen Link hier
http://www.c-kreul.de/Antike-Effekte-mit-Decoupage.611.0.html
(Ich hoffe das solche Links in Ordnung sind hier)
zur Aktion, für mich ist das meine "Ratte", die Ratte ist aus nem Eschenmistgabelstiel, weil nun kein Besenstiel hoffe ich man verzeiht mir mein OT. Das Ding schwimmt so als Art Popper nur läuft es nicht ganz so.
Gewicht etwa 100 gr. Länge etwa 150 mm Keilförmig gehalten. Die Öse vorn liegt beim Ein"zupfen" unter Wasser, so das man mit ganz kleinen Schlägen der Rute die Ratte fast auf der Stelle tanzen lassen kann,es sieht immer so aus als ob sich ein Tierchen mit fressen beschäftigt.
Da es Hecklastig ist fliegts auch mit dem Hintern vornweg und geht so um die 100 m bei Windstille. Ein 85er hatte das Ding schon mal zum fressen gern. Ein noch grösserer hatt sich wieder abgeschüttelt.

@ stefano
die Slider sind selber gegossen mit Kunstharz und austariert mit Microglas Perlen. (Lauftiefe wird von der Wassertemperatur vorgegeben)
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hallo@ all, danke für Euer Willkommen.
> 
> Hubert,danke gern Deine Anfrage angenommen:m.
> Hast ja mal die Messlatte wieder hochgelegt, die Wobbler sehn klasse aus.


Wolfgang ich habs schon gesehen :q

Danke, aber deine Salmos sehen besser aus.#6
Ich glaub deine Ratte muss ich mir mal nachbauen. 

Dieses Jahr wars bei mir beim Oberflächen angeln nicht so gut, es gab zwar ein paar Fische, die meiste Zeit musste man sie aber in allen Tiefen suchen. #c


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessant, ich baue mir meine Wobbler aus Balsaholz. Die werde ich hier im Forum auch noch vorstellen.

MfG Ralle


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kukö

Vielen Dank für Link und Info , .........so ähnlich hatte ich mir das Laufverhalten auch vorgestellt , ........man muß viel mit der Rute arbeiten , um ihm Leben einzuhauchen , .........aber die Erfolge können sich sehen lassen#6#6:vik:!

@ Ralle307

Herzlich willkommen im Thread#6 , ........wir sind gepannt#6|supergri !

@ west1

Hubert , so'n Ähnlichen habe ich heute im Rohbau aus PVC auch fertig gemacht , ...... allerdings kleiner !

Wieder sehr schön geworden , das Teil #6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert, bei mir wars genau anders rum. Alle an der Oberfläche oder knapp drunter. Iss ne geile Sache wenn die hinterher sausen und dabei die Oberfläche durchpflügen.
Hast schon geschaut hab noch welche in meinem Album, diese Woche kommt noch ein Slder aus Holz dazu.
Die Wobbler mit Schaufel funzen bei uns nicht,jedenfalls hab ich noch nie was gefangen damit, aus dem grund wird es bei mir bei Slidern, Jerks und Sticks bleiben.
Die Ratte ist mein Lieblingsköder, da kann man schon mal 10 min zubringen bei einem 80m Wurf, das Ding wieder einzuholen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai, so viel "arbeiten" musste gar nicht. Weniger als bei den Slidern die doch ziehmlich zackige Schläge brauchen.
Wenn es denn mal wieder warm werden sollte |supergri mach ich mal nen kuzen Clip, bei uns ist leider alles zu und es liegt dick Schnee rum#d.

Wolfgang


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte im kommenden Jahr meinen Plänen auch endlich mal Taten folgen lassen und meine ersten Jerks selber bauen.
Kann mir jemand vorab einen brauchbaren und nicht zu teueren (das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sollte stimmen) Epoxyd-Harz empfehlen mit den entsprechenden Bezugsquellen?
Meine zweite Frage wäre ob ein Köderkarussel benötigt wird.
Falls ja wo kann man eine Alternative oder eine Bauanleitung etc. für so was finden?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hallo diemai, so viel "arbeiten" musste gar nicht. Weniger als bei den Slidern die doch ziehmlich zackige Schläge brauchen.
> Wenn es denn mal wieder warm werden sollte |supergri mach ich mal nen kuzen Clip, bei uns ist leider alles zu und es liegt dick Schnee rum#d.
> 
> Wolfgang


 

.....................das dauert wohl noch:c:r!

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .....................das dauert wohl noch:c:r!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Bei mir taut es, ist aber eh fast alles offen. :q


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
da kannste Recht haben oder ich geh mal inne Badewanne



@Kark
hier mal ne Bezugsquelle,glaube nicht das es irgendwo preiswerter gibt

http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/
unter Giessharz- Pur(Resin) anklicken schon biste richtig

Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Bei mir taut es, ist aber eh fast alles offen. :q


 
...bissel neidisch bin...
(wir waren gestern auf Quappe ansitzen und mit Gufi auf Zander in der Mulde-nee bei dem Hochwasser war nix zu machen-dies Jahr geh ich nicht mehr angeln!)


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In den Datenblätter zu den PUR-Resin Gießharzen steht, dass die Farbe beige ist.
Ich habe da eher an ganz normalen klaren Harz gedacht.


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum den klares Harz? Das Resin tut es doch auch und bemalen musste das eine u. das andere sowieso.
Die Festigkeit des Resin ist auch top es lässt sich schleifen, feilen usw. Das klare bringt auch nicht mehr#c
Wolfgang


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wollte die Köder aus Holz machen und anschliessend lackieren. Die Köder sollten im letzten Schritt mit meherern Schichten Harz versiegelt und möglichst Bissfest gemacht werden. Deshalb auch der klare Harz, damit nichts von der darunter liegenden Lackierung verloren geht.
Ich dachte das ist die normale vorgehensweise bei der Jerkherstellung bzw. ich habe einige die so hergestellt wurden...


----------



## weberei (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kark:

Viele benutzen hier das Epoxy von Bootsservice Behnke.
Wird immer wieder empfohlen, kann also nicht schlecht sein. Günstig ist es auchnoch!

Speziell sind das Harz 601 und Härter 615. Dafür wäre ein Köderrad zu benutzen, denn die Topfzeit ist recht lang und es gäbe Lacknasen...


----------



## Kark (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mich mal auf der Seite umgeschaut. Hatte da den 301 Harz und den LS Härter im Auge.
Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen oder ist deine vorgeschlagene Alternative (601 + 615) die beste wahl.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann ja schon mal einen Tipp dazwischen schmeißen...
Nach langem Suchen bin auf eine reinweisse Grundierung auf Epoxydharzbasis gestoßen Namens "International Interprotect" die unverrottbar, Säure und Wasserfest, extrem hart und schlagfest ist. und zum Versiegeln der Köder ist Top Coat eigentlich mit das beste was es gibt. Das Top Coat ist ein kristallklares Polyesterharz mit den selben Eigenschafften wie die Grundierung. Dieser Harz schafft eine glatte und wiederstandsfähige Oberfläche....


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tschuldigung, falsch verstanden ich dachte Du wolltest die Teile giessen.Aber für Ummantelung natürlich klares Harz.
Am besten eines das 1:1 zu mischen ist.Ich hab dafür ein Harz wo die Beimischung des Härters schon ein Rätsel darstellt -manchmal nach ner Woche noch nicht hart und manchmal ist es so schnell abgebunden da bekommste keine Beschichtung drauf. Da such ich auch noch was gescheites.
Wolfgang


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> -manchmal nach ner Woche noch nicht hart und manchmal ist es so schnell abgebunden da bekommste keine Beschichtung drauf. Da such ich auch noch was gescheites.
> Wolfgang



Wenn das passiert, dann hast du einen Harz erwischt, der in dünnen Schichten oder ohne Glasfasermatten nicht aushärten kann weil er nicht auf die nötige Temperatur kommt die er zum Aushärten benötigt. Da hilft dann nur eins, eine Stunde bei 100°C in die Backröhre. Dann ist der Harz hart und trocken. Dieses Problem hatte ich am Anfang öffters....

Bindet der Harz zu schnell ab, dann ist er mit ganz großer Wahrscheinlichkeit schon zu lange abgestanden. Man sollte Harz nicht länger als 6 Monate lagern......

MfG Ralle


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gerad was gefunden bei Breddermann -Deckschichtsystem/Versiegelung 1:1 mischbar.
Das scheint mir das richtige zu sein. ist in 25 min fest und in 48h hart-preiswert ist es auch noch.


----------



## Bobster (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...auch wenn meine "selbstgebauten", die schon rechten hohen Standards hier aus verschiedenen, pers. Gründen
(Zeit, Familie, etc., :q ) nicht erreichen, bin ich mit 
meinen immer sehr zufrieden :vik:
...und die fangen auch #6

@Kark
...neben diesem Klasse Tröt mit wirklich außergewöhnlichen
Wobbleristen, kann man hier auch noch viel lernen :
http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1
bzw.www. Koederdesign.de
und natürlich auf den homepages oder AB-Alben einzelner Boardies !

Ein selbstgebautes Köderkarussel dreht sich schon seit Jahren und ich könnte mir ein "vernünftiges" |kopfkrat 
*beharzen*  :q  ohne nicht mehr vorstellen.
Bauanleitungen findest Du im Netz !

...auch seit Jahren für mich pers. "das Beste"

www.bootsservicebehnke.de

Hier benutze ich das *Epoxidharz 300* und den *Härter 3040*
sowie das 
unschlagbar preiswerte* 5 Minuten Epoxi-Harz/Härter*

sowie deren Service, ruf' dort einfach mal an, ein kompetentes und service orientiertes Team beantwortet
Dir alle Fragen und das auch bei geringen Mengen, wie wir das ja als Wobblerbauer nun mal benötigen,
noch bauen wir ja keine Boote


----------



## Ralle307 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal eine kleine Kostprobe von meinen Laufenden Projekten....

MfG Ralle


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler Ralle.


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Da such ich auch noch was gescheites.
> Wolfgang



Wolfgang wir hatten ein paar Seiten zurück gerade was dazu geschrieben. 

Deshalb kam auch keine Antwort auf die letzten Fragen! :q

Ich benutze das hier.

Diemai das hier.

Bei meinem ist das Mischungsverhältnis 100/70, mischen tu ich mit 5ml Spritzen, 5/3,5ml reichen für 4 Köder zwischen 14 und 17cm gut aus. Dazu brauchst du aber ein Köderrad.


----------



## Kukö (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles klar Hubert, ich werd mir das noch mal anschauen und mich dann entscheiden.
So ich wünsch guts Nächtle. Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

Sehr schöne Teile ,...... der Jerk ist echt toll#6 !

Anbei 'mal die drei Wobbler , die ich jetzt für einen australischen Schnitzwettbewerb fertiggestellt habe , ........ein Weihnachtsthema gibt extra Punkte , hieß es !



Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie immer Dieter, die sehen gut aus. #6

Der erste der seinen Unterstand mit sich herum trägt gefällt mir am besten.

Sind die Schaufeln nur eingeklebt oder noch sonst irgendwie gesichert?


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diemai (Dieter heißt du, Oder?) Lob tut immer gut.....:vik:
Deine sind dir auch gut gelungen....bemalst du die alle einzeln per Hand (Pinsel, Stifte)? Ich Airbrushe meine Köder zum größten Teil.

Geht es bei diesen Schnitzwettbewerben nur um Wobbler oder sind da auch andere Schnitzereien in der Wertung? Wie kommt man eigentlich zu solchen Wettbewerben.

MfG Ralle


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle:
ordentliche Arbeiten, super!
Wir hier im Board haben auch so einen kleinen Wettbewerb am laufen, Morgen ist "Einsendeschluss". Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du noch mitmachen, denn der Veranstalter "Kohlmeise" meldet sich nicht. Vielleicht ist dann noch etwas mehr Zeit zum Basteln?! Such mal nach "Ankündigung - Wobblerbauwettbewerb"...

@diemai:
Klasse :vik: Der Weihnachtsmann, sein Renntier und noch der Sternenhimmel  Hast gute Chancen damit! Echt überzeugende Wobbler.


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> sein Renntier



Sein Rentier? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ich dachte der steht unter einer Wurzel oder so. 

@Ralle:

Das Schuppenmuster sieht gut aus. #6



Heute Abend stell ich meine Webewobbs mal hier ein, vielleicht geht ja noch was. #c


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
Für mich ist das ein Rentier. Also halt die Tiere, die den Schlitten ziehen 

Ja, ich glaube wir sollten ganz einfach heute abend mal alle die Bilder dort rein stellen und dann ist gut 
Ich bin nämlich morgen unterwegs, Tagesausflug ins Sauerland zum skifahren :k 
(Wenn es das Wetter zulässt und es nicht irgendiwe schneit/regnet)


Ich habe ja immernoch die Hoffnung, dass Kohlmeise irgendetwas geheimes geplant hat und das erst im letzten Moment bekannt geben will. Denn er ist ja online, nur hier meldet er sich nicht. Vielleicht will er ja unseren Fragen aus dem Weg gehen, nicht dass er es doch ausplaudert


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kark schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte im kommenden Jahr meinen Plänen auch endlich mal Taten folgen lassen und meine ersten Jerks selber bauen.
> Kann mir jemand vorab einen brauchbaren und nicht zu teueren (das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis sollte stimmen) Epoxyd-Harz empfehlen mit den entsprechenden Bezugsquellen?
> ...


 
Hi,
wenn Dich das Thema interessiert schau dir doch mal mehr Seiten in diesem Fred an und nicht nur die eine auf der Du gepostet hast. Auf jeder 5. Seite kommen Fragen zu dem Epoxy etc.... Ein paar Seiten zuvor hat diemai ausführlich nochmal eine Antwort gegeben. Aber irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss. Also lesen, lesen und lesen!

In diesem Sinne,

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Kukö (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo @ all

@ Ralle, die sehen sehr schön aus, besonders solche Details wie die Bauchflossen gefallen mir. Machste mit Schablone oder ?

@ diemai

..stell mir gerade vor, stehst mit einen von denen am Band, im Hochsommer, am Ufer und Spaziergänger kommen vorbei
sind schön geworden.


Ich habe mir zum Biegen der Drahtseele für die Kukös eine Vorrichtung gebaut, das geht damit recht Einfach und wollte das mal einstellen. Soll ich einen Extra Thema aufmachen oder kann es hier mit rein?


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zum Biegen der Drahtseele für die Kukös eine Vorrichtung gebaut, das geht damit recht Einfach und wollte das mal einstellen. Soll ich einen Extra Thema aufmachen oder kann es hier mit rein?



Wolfgang ich denk das kannst du hier einstellen.

Gib dem Beitrag eine gute Überschrift, dann findet man es auch wieder.


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, Flossen, Streifen usw. mache ich mit Schablonen. Beim Airbrush wird sehr viel mit Schablonen gemacht. 

@ west1

Das Schuppenmuster habe ich mit einem dünnen Alustreckgitter gemacht.

MfG Ralle


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal in den Wobblerbawettbewerb reingesehen.....Bis morgen die vorgegebenen Schablonen in was funktionierendes umzusetzen is eigentlich unmöglich. Mal sehen, da muss ich halt alles mal nur mit dem 5 Minuten Epoxydharz versuchen......
Hab mir die Muster schon mal auf ne Klarsichtfolie übertragen.....


----------



## Kukö (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vorrichtung zum Biegen der Drahtseele

Bei dickeren Edelstahldraht ( 1,6 und 2,4 mm)  ist es faktisch nur mit etwas Übung möglich eine genaue Seele von Hand zu bauen.Auch der Einsatz von Rundzange und ähnlichen efordert schon ne Menge Geschick.
 Ich hab mir mal Gedanken gemacht wie es einfacher gehen könnte und das ist dabei raus gekommen

Ich hab mir einen Blechstreifen genommen und den Kukös entsprechend mit 3mm Bohrungen versehen. Den Bohrern die Schäfte abgeschnitten und diese entsprechend der gewünschten Ausmasse der Drahtseele in den Bohrungen versenkt. Zur Herstellung einer  Drahtseele benötigt man etwa 6 bis 8 Bohrer die man "opfern" muss.(Kosten etwa 6 Eus)
Die Bohrer hab ich genommen weil sie hart genug sind die Biegekräfte aufzu nehmen und passgenau (zwangsläufig) in die Bohrungen passen,es klappert also nichts. 
Hier das Blech mit den Bohrungen und einer vorgefertigten Seele.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=152316&stc=1&d=1293717566


Dies ist die Mitnehmerscheibe, die Bohrung in der Mitte ist passend für einen Bohrerschaft.Mit dem Mitnehmer nach unten wird diese Scheibe auf einen B,-Schaft geschoben und der Mitnehmer an den Draht angelegt, dreht man jetzt die Scheibe, wickelt der Mitnehmer den Draht um den Bohrerschaft-eine exakte Öse ist entstanden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=152317&stc=1&d=1293718192

die Mitnehmerscheibe aufgesteckt und am Draht angelegt.Über die seitlich grösseren Bohrungen kann man kleine Hebel zum Biegen einstecken.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=152318&stc=1&d=1293718558

hier die fertige Öse mit einer exakten Wicklung in diesem Fall aus 2,4 mm Draht. (für einen Wallerwobbel)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=152319&stc=1&d=1293718762

Die Einschnitte am Ende des Blechs dienen zu einklemmen der Ösen wenn man die Seele noch etwas Ausrichten möchte.


Leider gestattet mir das Programm nicht mehr das einfügen der fertigen Seele#c  hol ich heut Abend nach.

Die Qualität der Bilder ist nicht so prickelnd aber ich hoffe man kann sich nebst Beschreibung doch vorstellen wie ichs mein.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> ich hoffe man kann sich nebst Beschreibung doch vorstellen wie ichs mein.



Ja kann Mann!

Wolfgang das ist eine gute Beschreibung und für dicke Drähte ist die Vorrichtung sicher gut zu gebrauchen!  #6#6#6

PS: Hast du eine Baustahlbiegemaschiene daheim, die ist ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## bernie (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

Klasse Selbstbau!

Hier gibt´s das "professionelle" Gegenstück 

http://www.tacklemaker.com/video.html


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wie immer Dieter, die sehen gut aus. #6
> 
> Der erste der seinen Unterstand mit sich herum trägt gefällt mir am besten.
> 
> Sind die Schaufeln nur eingeklebt oder noch sonst irgendwie gesichert?


 


Vielen Dank !:m

Hubert , das ist doch "Rudolf , the red nosed reindeer !"

Habe die Schaufeln mit je einem Drahtsplint gesichert , mehrfach durchbohrt und kleine Kerben 'reingefräst , dann eingeklebt .

Laut Anweisungen sollten sie nur durchbohrt und nach dem Epoxieren eingeklebt werden , aber dem vertraue ich nicht so(auch , wenn's Punktabzug dafür gibt#c) , .........'n anderer LAM-Boardie aus Malaysia hatte dicken Messingdraht als Sicherungssplint verwendet , ....so hat er noch etwas mehr Gewicht vorne und die Köder tauchen etwas tiefer .

Anbei einige Bilder der Rohlinge .

@ KuKö

Vielen Dank , .......muß mit dem Weihnachtsmann-Wobbler echt aufpassen , wenn Kleinkinder in der Nähe sind!

Werde mir gleich 'mal deine Vorrichtung 'reinziehen , unsere Posts ha'm sich da überschnitten !

@ Ralle307

Vielen Dank , ......nach dem letzten Sprayfarben-Desaster(ich mußte ca. ein Dutzend Köder abschleifen und neu bemalen)vor ca. 1-2 Jahren male ich nur noch mit Pinsel und Modellbaufarben , ........mir Airbrush-Equippment zuzulegen , ist mir zu teuer .

Dieser Wobblerschnitz-Wettbewerb wird auf der australischen Seite http://www.lureandmore.com ausgetragen , .........das ist jetzt schon der Zweite , ........wobei halbprofessionelle australische Wobblerbauer gegen ein recht geringes Startgeld und Portokosten eine kleinere Anzahl(10-20 Stk.) von Bausätzen herausgeben , die dann von den Teilnehmern unter Berücksichtigung verschiedener Aufgaben innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes verarbeitet werden müssen und die Ergebnisse dann als Fotos gepostet werden , eine vorher bestimmte Jury ermittelt nach einem Punktesystem dann sie Sieger , ......als Preise gibt's glaub'ich einige handgemachte Wobbler der jeweiligen Sponsoren .

Der Spaß steht aber eindeutig im Vordergrund , es wird manchmal ganz schön abgelästert , ........aber die Jungs ha'm alle Humor!

@ weberei 

Danke dir , .......aber die Konkurrenz ist sehr stark!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , das ist doch "Rudolf , the red nosed reindeer !"



Dieter das weiß ich seit Webers Beitrag nun auch schon! :q

So ganz ohne Sicherungen würde ich den Schaufeln auch nicht trauen.


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Ralle307
> 
> Vielen Dank , ......nach dem letzten Sprayfarben-Desaster(ich mußte ca. ein Dutzend Köder abschleifen und neu bemalen)vor ca. 1-2 Jahren male ich nur noch mit Pinsel und Modellbaufarben , ........mir Airbrush-Equippment zuzulegen , ist mir zu teuer .
> 
> ...



So teuer ist das Airbrushequipment am Ende garnicht weil man damit enorm viel Farbe spart. Ich habe für 5 Pistolen ( 2x 0,2mm Düse, 2x 0,3mm Düse und einmal 0,5mm Düse ) nen gebrauchten Kompressor der seit 3 Jahren einwandfrei läuft, Schlauch und Schnellwechselanschlüsse in etwa 110€ gelöhnt.
Seit dem ich Airbrushe spare ich gut 40% an Farbkosten. So teuer wie die Farben heutzutage sind lohnt sich das schnelle5r als man denkt.

Zum Wobblerbauwettbewerb....gelobt sei der der Englisch kann, ich kann es nämlich nicht. Nur ein paar Grundbegriffe und ein paar Sätze.....das reicht glaube ich nicht.....
Bin halt lieber Angeln als zum Englischunterricht gegangen|uhoh::q

MfG Ralle


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

..............na gut , das war ja nun wirklich 'n Schnäppchen , .............ich hab' 'mal geguckt ,...... alleine so'n Kompressor kostet in Modellbauladen ja schon 100 Tacken , ......da bekomme ich 75 Farbdosen für , .......brauche aber alle paar Monate nur vielleicht 5 Stück zum Auffrischen des Bestandes !

Bei Spraydosen hingegen macht der Vergleich Sinn#6 !

@ Kukö

Starke Vorrichtung #6, ......bist du auch vom Fach(wie ich Metallarbeiter)?

@ west1

Hubert , ......vielleicht haben die Aussies ja besseren Kleber#c:q ?

Jedenfalls kann das 'n großer Barramundi in puncto Kampfkraft wohl locker mit'm kapitalen Zander aufnehmen , und ich hab' 'mal 'n Video mit'm 1m+ Murray Cod gesehen , das Viech war fett wie'n großer Karpfen und hat sich im Drill auch so benommen ! 

@ alle

Hier 'mal zwei PVC-Rohlinge , die ich gestern und vorgestern gebaut habe(unter anderem) , .....die Bleistiftstriche zeigen die ungefähre Wasserlinie an , .......natürlich werden sie später noch ein wenig tiefer zu liegen kommen .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,jo ich kenn mich damit a bissel aus.

Die zwei sehen ja schon gut aus ,bin gespannt wenn sie fertig sind.
Fragen hab ich dazu aber,
was ist das fürn PVC
wo bekommt man das her 
leichter oder schwerer zu Verarbeiten als Holz und
wie ist der Preis

danke Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
schöne Rohlinge wieder mal! Wie immer eine sehr ausgefallen Form  Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wie sie später mit Farbe aussehen!

@KuKö:
Das PVC ist vom User "nepomuk", hat 15€ gekostet und dafür hat man echt ne ordentliche Menge bekommen! Das Material ist sehr leicht (Gewichtsmäßig), soll wohl genau so einfach zu bearbeiten sein wie Balsa Holz (habe noch nie mit Balsa gearbeitet, also kann ich es nicht beurteilen). Es geht auf jeden Fall sehr gut zu bearbeit. Großer Vorteil gegenüber Holz ist die Wasserdichtigkeit, auch ohne Imprägnierung kann man den Köder zum Test ins Wasser lassen, so ist es auch nur halb so schlimm, wenn ein Hecht mal den Lack durchsticht...

@all:
meine Wettbewerbswobbler werden bald im passenden Thread (west1 hatte den Link irgendwann vorhin schonmal gepostet) zu sehen sein.

Aktualisiert: Bilder sind online!


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hallo diemai,jo ich kenn mich damit a bissel aus.
> 
> Die zwei sehen ja schon gut aus ,bin gespannt wenn sie fertig sind.
> Fragen hab ich dazu aber,
> ...


 
Das hat hier jemand verkauft , 15€(incl. Versand) für'n großen Schuhkarton voll Reststücke , aber derjenige(nepomuk) soll seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr online gewesen sein .

Das ist so'n Hartschaum , Isoliermaterial aus'm Kühlschrankbau , soweit ich weiß#c !

Es ist leicht wie Balsa , läßt sich mit allen Holzwerkzeugen(incl. Schnitzmesser und Sandpapier)sehr leicht bearbeiten und ist dabei von der Konsistenz her härter als Balsa , hält auch eingeklebte Schraubösen .

Der immense Vorteil ist die Unempfindlichkeit gegen Wasser , ....die abgebildeten Köder zum Beispiel habe ich sofort nach der Vormontage in'n Wassereimer geschmissen und mit Blei austariert ,....... hätte ich sie auf'fer Heizung oder mit'm Fön getrocknet , hätte ich gleich mit'm Einkleben weiterarbeiten können .

Außerdem hat das Zeug ja keine Maserung wie Holz ,.... Ausrisse beim Schnitzen gibt's da auch nicht mit , ........es können höchstens gelegentlich 'mal kleinere Lufteinschlüsse 'drin sein , die dann verspachtelt werden müssen .

Ich glaube , in diesem Laden kann man so was Ähnliches auch bestellen , es wird auch für so Werbeschilder verwendet , glaube ich , .......ist recht schwer zu finden .

http://www.modulor.de

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Ralle307 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Schnäppchen, eine brauchbare Airbrushpistole, die ihren Zweck für das Brushen mit Schablonen allemal erfüllt kostet bei Ebay zwischen 13 und 18€. Der passende 3m lange Luftschlauch ca.7€, der Anschluss für den Kompressor 3€, ein Schnellwechselanschluss für die Airbrushpistole auch so 7€, die restlichen Schnellwechselnippel für die Pistolen je 2€......
Zum Kompressor, da muss es kein spezieller Airbrushkompressor sein, ein normaler mit Druckregler tut es auch.


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier 'mal zwei PVC-Rohlinge , die ich gestern und vorgestern gebaut habe(unter anderem) , .....die Bleistiftstriche zeigen die ungefähre Wasserlinie an , .......natürlich werden sie später noch ein wenig tiefer zu liegen kommen .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Dieter die Formen sehen gut aus, so verbogene will ich mir den Winter auch noch ein paar machen.
Meine beiden Tiefläufer aus dem Video liegen eher noch etwas Tiefer im Wasser. 



Hab vorgestern mal wieder mein Airbrush ausgegraben und ein paar angesprüht.

Nix besonderes, nur mal so drauf los gesprüht.

Streifling, Länge 13 cm






Noch zwei neu Arten.

Blaufeder, Länge 11 cm






und das Blauauge, Länge 13cm






Beim ausbleien lagen alle tief im Wasser, sie könnten jetzt gerade noch Schwimmen. #c Muss ich die Tage noch testen.


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler!
Aber du kannst doch dem Pinsel nicht fremdgehen |bigeyes :vik:
Wusste garnicht, dass du ein Airbrushset hast. Wieso benutzt du das nicht häufiger? Macht doch teilweise schönere Ergebnisse, wie man hier oft sehen kann.


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler!
> Aber du kannst doch dem Pinsel nicht fremdgehen |bigeyes :vik:
> Wusste garnicht, dass du ein Airbrushset hast. Wieso benutzt du das nicht häufiger? Macht doch teilweise schönere Ergebnisse, wie man hier oft sehen kann.



Danke! :m

Hab schon länger eins, ist mir aber zu umständlich. 

Ich male lieber mit dem Pinsel, geht schneller! #c:q


----------



## Kukö (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler Hubert,dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen.



> Nix besonderes, nur mal so drauf los gesprüht.


 nee nee, so kann man das aber nicht sagen|supergri


Danke für Eure Antworten, den Nepo werd ich mal anschreiben,wenn er auch ab und an mal nicht da ist, ist das sicher kein Prob, aber das hat er in der FiHi auch schon so gehalten.

Eine Generelle Frage hab ich zu dem Material aber noch.Wenn es so leicht ist, dann trägt es doch ne Menge Blei bevor ich den Wobbel mal zum Sinken bringe.Ich weiss das noch von einem Balsa Wobbler ,da hat fast mein gesamter Vorrat an Blei reingepasst oder besser eben nicht, ich hab den soweit aushöhlen müssen bevor der erst mal halbwegs gelaufen ist.
Ihr wisst was ich meine? 

Guter Link Dieter,ist schon mal gespeichert.

Pinsel oder Airbrush ist für mich auch keine frage,meine Pinselergebnisse kann ich niemanden zeigen,das können die im Kindergarten besser. Airbrush hab ich zwar aber im Mom bleib ich noch bei meinen Sprayflaschen, das geht ganz gut. Naja das sauberste isses nicht aber ich bin zufrieden.


Allen einen guten Rutsch heut Abend und kommt gut ins neue Jahr.
Wünscht Wolfgang#h


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...........wußte auch nicht , das du Airbrush-Equippment hast , .........sieht aber wie immer gut aus#6 !

Habe noch einige mehr Tieftaucher in diesem "Aussie"-Stil gebaut , ........der intensive Lauf des gelben Köders mit schwarzen Flecken in meinem letzten Video hat mich überzeugt !

Die Dinger sicht auch schön kompakt , können Blei auch im hinteren Teil tragen und dürften sich daher auch gut werfen lassen , zumal die große Schaufel im Flug wie eine Stabilisierungsflosse wirkt .


@ KuKö

Das mit dem vielen Blei im PVC stimmt , .......da liegt auch die Gefahr bei größeren und voluminösen Ködern , ........zu viel Blei im Bauch verdirbt unter Umständen die Aktion , ......in dem Falle muß man ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des gesamten Ballastes IM RÜCKEN anbringen , ..........ich halte es es aber lieber mit kleineren Wobblern bis max. 12 cm Länge aus PVC .


Guten Rutsch und Frohes Neues euch allen , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## jens_z (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier öfters mal mit und mir stellt sich gerade eine Frage: Wisst ihr am Anfang schon wie der fertige Wobbler laufen wird, oder ergibt sich das erst am Ende? 
Oder anders gefragt, kann man einer bestimmten Bauform ein bestimmtes Grundlaufverhalten zuordnen?

Ich meine, im schlimmsten Fall könnt ihr das Teil ja dann in die Tonne treten und der ganze Aufwand war umsonst.


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jens_z schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese hier öfters mal mit und mir stellt sich gerade eine Frage: Wisst ihr am Anfang schon wie der fertige Wobbler laufen wird, oder ergibt sich das erst am Ende?
> Oder anders gefragt, kann man einer bestimmten Bauform ein bestimmtes Grundlaufverhalten zuordnen?
> ...


 

Man kann in gewissen Grenzen vorausplanen , ........mit der Zeit bekommt man auch immer mehr Erfahrung , so das die Geschichte dann auch immer planbarer wird .

Gut funktionierende Tieftaucher sind im allgemeinen schwerer zu bauen als flach laufende Wobbler oder Oberflächenköder .

Es gibt bei Wobblern immens viele physikalische Gegebenheiten zu beachten , die oft alle Einfuß aufeinander haben , .......ich mache das schon seit bald 20 Jahren und entdecke doch noch Neues !

........und von wegen "in die Tonne" treten , .......allermeistens kann man die zunächst mißlungenen Köder noch retten , .....sie werden dann zwar anders laufen als geplant , aber können dennoch Fische fangen !

Mann sollte eben nur erstmal EINEN Prototyp bauen , wenn man sich nicht sicher ist , ........bei Erfolg kann man ja jederzeit weitere "Klone" folgen lassen !


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jens_z (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: So etwa hatte ich mir das gedacht, danke.


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Euch beiden! 



Kukö schrieb:


> nee nee, so kann man das aber nicht sagen|supergri


Doch Wolfgang war nur so drauflos gesprüht! :q



diemai schrieb:


> ...........wußte auch nicht , das du Airbrush-Equippment hast , .........sieht aber wie immer gut aus#6 !



Dieter, hab ich schon gut 1,5 Jahre, benutze es aber nicht gerne. #c 

Der hier stammt aus der selben Radfüllung.

Bei dem hab ich mir ein wenig mehr Mühe gegen. :q 

Golden Perch, Länge 13cm







Dieter hab mir heute Mittag mal einen von deinen letzten hier so grob abgezeichnet und ein paar gebaut. hab sie gerade ausgebleit, nun Trocknen sie ein wenig auf der Heizung, mal sehen wie weit ich heute noch komm. #h


----------



## Kukö (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da iss man mal ne Stunde nicht da ,dann kommt der Hubert wieder, mitnem neuen Wobbler-das ja schon Serienproduktion
sieht sehr fängig aus der Perch, Hubert.


----------



## Hannes94 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt erste Sahne west1#6
Was ist das für eine Folie ?

Einen Guten Rutsch in's neue Jahr wünsche ich euch allen,
bleibt gesund und bastelt immer schön fleißig weiter.:#2:
Mfg Hannes #h


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Da iss man mal ne Stunde nicht da ,dann kommt der Hubert wieder, mitnem neuen Wobbler-das ja schon Serienproduktion
> sieht sehr fängig aus der Perch, Hubert.


 
Hubert ist schnell wie der Blitz #6!

@ west1

.............der sieht wirklich ABSOLUT top aus , Hubert ,  ........Airbrush macht doch'n Unterschied(aber Gottseidank nur für den Angler , nicht für den Fisch) .

...........bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine Version!

                                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert ist schnell wie der Blitz #6!


 Nö Dieter der drehte mit den anderen dreien gestern Abend die letzte Runde!



> Hubert ,  ........Airbrush macht doch'n Unterschied(aber Gottseidank nur für den Angler , nicht für den Fisch) .



Stimmt Dieter macht schon einen unterschied aber ich bau ja Wobbler für mich um Fische zu angeln und nicht um Angler zu angeln! #6:q So ab und zu überkommts mich halt mal, dann bau ich mal was außergewöhnliches.   



> ...........bin schon sehr gespannt auf deine Version!


Jetzt kommt wieder das *schnell* ins Spiel 
Wenn ich Lust hätte....., hab ich aber gerade nicht!  


Hannes es ist die Folie vom Heizungsmonteur die ich immer nehme.

So dann wünsch ich euch einen guten Rutsch und viele schöne neue Wobbler mit den dazugehörenden Fängen im Neuen Jahr!  #6


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West:
der Barsch sieht echt bombig aus. Da sieht man wieder einmal, zu was man mit Airbrush fähig ist. Mit dem normalen Pinsel kann man mit Übung zwar auch richtig gute Ergebnisse erzielen, der aber mit dem Airbrush geht immer noch mehr...

Jetzt wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, auf dass wir weiterhin schöne und fängige Köder bauen!

weberei #h


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............habe heute auch nur einen Rohling gebaut , ......meine bessere Hälfte will auch unbedingt so'n Weichnachtsmann-Wobbler haben und hat dafür so'ne Packung Mini-Santa's gekauft , .........hab' mir bald die Finger gebrochen , ......der Rohling ist vielleicht gerade 'mal 5 cm lang geworden .

Aber nach dem Ausbleien gefiel der mir so gut , das ich noch einen weiteren Ähnlichen , nur etwas länger, gebaut habe , .......allerdings noch ohne Draht und Schaufel , .....hatte auch keine Lust mehr , morgen is' auch noch'n Tag .

              Fohes Neues , allerseits , .....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............habe heute auch nur einen Rohling gebaut , ......meine bessere Hälfte will auch unbedingt so'n Weichnachtsmann-Wobbler haben und hat dafür so'ne Packung Mini-Santa's gekauft , .........hab' mir bald die Finger gebrochen ,



War gestern mit meiner Frau einkaufen und hab mir 2 Packungen so Schokokugeln gekauft das ich Folie hab. 
Die hab ich jetzt und der Inhalt ist weg, war gut! 

Das mit den kleinen Ködern ging mir heute genauso. Beim schleifen lagen sie mehrmals am Boden, so kleine Dinger mach ich nicht gerne. 

Weber Danke!!!:m


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da sieht man mal, wie unterschiedlich wir arbeiten. Ich komme mit dem Bau kleinerer Köder super klar. Habe in letzter Zeit speziell kleine Köder in Barschgröße gebaut, d.h. so 5-8cm. Lief alles ohne Probleme...
Aber als ich dann letztens den Spiegler gebaut habe, der ja mit 13cm nicht egrade klein ist, habe ich gemerkt, dass es doch etwas einfacher ist, große Köder zu bauen. Aber ein sooo großer Unterschied ist es dann doch auch wieder nicht.

Aber wie man immer sagt, jeder ist anders und kommt mit bestimmten Dingen besser zurecht als andere


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Ich trau mich ja net zu fragen aber ich muß.
Ich bräuchte für einen wirklichen Freund der leidenschaftlicher Angler ist ein Geschenk das seine taten würdigt.
Mir fällt da nix besseres ein als ein Handgefertigter Wobbler!
Falls du oder ein anderer bereit ist so ein Ausnahmestück zu verkaufen schreibt mir bitte!
Kai


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@anglerprofi:
ich weiß nicht wie lange es noch hin ist. Je nachdem wieviel Zeit dir noch bleibt, kannst du doch selber tätig werden! Glaub mir, so einen Köder zu bauen ist garnicht so schwer.
So hat dein Freund immer eine Erinnerung an dich, nicht an irgendwen fremden. Er wird dein Geschenk noch mehr wertschätzen, als wenn du den Köder bei irgendwem kaufst.

Holz wirst du bestimmt irgendwo haben. Ne Säge 100%ig auch, genauso wie eine Feile und Schmirgelpapier (welches sonst auch günstig im Baumarkt zu kaufen ist). Dann brauchst du noch Draht (1mm sollte passen), wenn du nicht unbedingt einen Wobbler bauen willst wäre das sehr gut, denn sonst bräuchtest du noch Lexan (für die Tauchschaufel). Notfalls geht hier auch das Plastik eines Geodreiecks/Lineals o.Ä. ist aber echt nur im äußersten Notfall zu verwenden, da es leicht bricht. Also evtl lieber nen Jerkbait oder Stickbait bauen. Lacke/Wasserfarbe/Acrylfarbe hast du sicher auch zuhause. Dann kann es losgehen 

Vielleicht kennst du ja den Lieblingsköder deines Freundes. Wenn ja, dann bau ihn doch ganz einfach nach. Im Inetrnet ein Bild raussuchen, ausdrucken und aufs Holz übertragen...

Wenn du künstlerisch nicht so begabt bist, kannst du deinen Köder auch per Fotofinish gestalten. Google mal, da findest du gute Links. Dort wird super beschrieben wie es klappt. Kurz gefasst nimmst du ein Bild (zB von einem Barsch) und druckst es auf Seidenpapier. Den Köder musst du vorher weiß lackieren und dann kannst du mit Kleister deinen Druck aufkleben (ACHTUNG: wasserfeste Tinte vom Drucker verwenden, zB Laserdrucker!).
Am Ende wird immer 2K Lack aufgetragen (Epoxy), da du sowas aber bestimmt nicht hast, gehen notfalls auch mehrere Schichten Klarlack...

Viel Spaß und Erfolg. Vielleicht ist das ja was für dich. Bei fragen gerne melden, wir sind immer bereit zu helfen


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> @anglerprofi:
> ich weiß nicht wie lange es noch hin ist. Je nachdem wieviel Zeit dir noch bleibt, kannst du doch selber tätig werden! Glaub mir, so einen Köder zu bauen ist garnicht so schwer.
> So hat dein Freund immer eine Erinnerung an dich, nicht an irgendwen fremden. Er wird dein Geschenk noch mehr wertschätzen, als wenn du den Köder bei irgendwem kaufst.



|good:

Und hier siehst du wie es gemacht wird!

Wobbler bauen Teil 1 Making Crankbaits Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUeNwDMRm0

Wobbler bauen Teil 2 Making Crankbaits Part 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojPnNgXEhB8


----------



## weberei (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah, genau! Jetzt haben wir ja die Möglichkeit bei Fragen Videos zu zeigen.
Jetzt sollte es für dich, anglerprofi, kein Problem mehr sein!
Probier es mal aus. Ich bin mir sicher, dein Freund wird sich richtig doll freuen!

(Man west, war echt ne super Idee mit dem Video)


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Anglerprofi05

..............ich verkaufe eigentlich keine Eigenbau-Wobbler , ........die Arbeitszeit kann keiner bezahlen ,..... ich kenne holländische und amerikanische Schnitzer , die nehmen für ihre wirklich erstklassigen Swimbaits und große Muskie-Wobbler  100 €-130 € , ......in Australien gehen kleinere Custom Lures fur ca. 3o € - 40 € weg !



@ west1

Mit dem Santa-Wobblerrohling hab' ich mich verhauen , .....der is' doch gut 55 mm lang !

Es ist der Untere auf den ersten beiden Bildern und der Mittlere auf dem letzten Bild !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...............so , ......und noch zwei weitere Rohlinge , ......bei der Banane stand der "semi-nude" Bananenwobbler aus meinem letzten Video Pate , dieser hier ist allerdings viel breiter gehalten !

Dessen Design wiederum habe ich von hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hi00FECnQs


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgaflHUz7zQ&feature=related

Meine Kopien sind allerdings nicht genau wie das Vorbild geworden , ........aber , ......schau'n mer 'mal !

Der andere Tieftaucher ist nach Vorbild des gelb/schwarz gepunkteten Wobbler aus meinem Video , .........allerdings auch nur nach'm Gedächnis , ohne Zeichnung ! 

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Videos kannte ich ich.

So einen hab ich letztens mal, von Bildern abgeguckt, gebaut.

Beim ausbleien hab ich ihn, dass das Blei drin bleibt, mit Isolierband umwickelt und ihn durch den Teich gezogen. Er zuckte nicht! ;+
Es scheint bei deinem ist die Tauchfläche länger, werde meinen nochmal abschleifen. Mal schauen was er dann macht.


Der obere im Bild 6,5cm lang ist einer von den vieren von heute Nachmittag. Der wobbelt in meinem 40cm Ausbleibecken richtig schön. |supergri
Die mach ich morgen fertig, denk ich mal.


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West1

Der Obere könnte von mir sein!

Deine Banane läuft nicht , weil erstens das Vorderteil zu dick ist und zweitens die Öse 'n Tick zu weit hinten liegt .

Habe mich ausgiebig mit Bananenwobblern beschäftigt und auch viel Ausschuß produziert , ......die Lippe MUSS dünn sein , damit der Köder vorne wenig Auftrieb bekommt und so besser eintauchen kann , .......man kann das nur etwas mit Ballast vorne ausgleichen , das Meiste läuft über den reduzierten Auftrieb .

Meine Eigenbau-Wobbels auf'm Bild liefen alle schon OHNE Ballast , ein kleines Schrot etwas VOR der Bauchöse stabilisiert jedoch ihren Lauf .

Im Umkehrschluß kann der hintere Körper ruhig voluminöser ausfallen , damit er dort mehr Auftrieb hat .

Dieser "Livid Lure" ist ja recht symetrisch in der Seitenansicht , das geht offensichtlich auch noch !

Der Körperquerschnitt bei Bananenwobblern sollte von rund bis oval sein , wobei der Köder immer breiter als hoch sein muß(umgekehrt funzen sie nicht wegen weniger Seitenstabilität) .

Bei der antiken Banane "Tease Oreno" sorgt eine tief ausgehöhlte Blechplatte am Kopf dafür , das er vorne weniger Auftrieb hat , außerdem ist der Rücken ja auch etwas dicker gehalten(habe einmal erfolglos versucht , dieses Teil nachzubauen, da hatte ich aber dieses schöne Bild noch nicht) .

                                 viel Glück , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ West1
> 
> Der Obere könnte von mir sein!
> 
> Deine Banane läuft nicht , weil erstens das Vorderteil zu dick ist und zweitens die Öse 'n Tick zu weit hinten liegt .



Ja die Form hab ich dir geklaut! :q

Danke Dieter für die ausführliche Erklärung! #6 
Dann starte ich nächste Woche nochmal einen Versuch. Vielleicht bekomme ja einen in etwa so hin wie der im Video, das Teil läuft ja super.


----------



## Kukö (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich Euch, vorallem Gesundheit und mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Ein Gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich Euch, vorallem Gesundheit und mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
> Wolfgang


 
Dem möchte ich voll anschließen , .........auch das die Fische in 2011 besser beißen mögen , ......2010 war recht entäuschend für mich !

                          Frohes Neues , ........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann will ich euch auch mal ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen!

Auf eine weiterhin erfolgreiche Bastelei und Angelei! Bleibt gesund und munter. 

Wer postet den ersten Wobbler in 2011? :m


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Na dann will ich euch auch mal ein frohes neues Jahr wünschen!
> 
> Auf eine weiterhin erfolgreiche Bastelei und Angelei! Bleibt gesund und munter.
> 
> Wer postet den ersten Wobbler in 2011? :m


 

.................bestimmt Hubert  , ........er ist ja immer der Schnellste|supergri:m!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das bin dann wohl ich xD hab auch mal ein holz mit schöner maserung gefunden. aber seht selbst


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Ein Gesundes neues Jahr wünsch ich Euch, vorallem Gesundheit und mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen.
> Wolfgang





diemai schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich voll anschließen , .........auch das die Fische in 2011 besser beißen mögen , ......2010 war recht entäuschend für mich !
> 
> Frohes Neues , ........Gruß , diemai#h





diemai schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich voll anschließen , .........auch das die Fische in 2011 besser beißen mögen , ......2010 war recht entäuschend für mich !
> 
> Frohes Neues , ........Gruß , diemai#h


*Me too!!*   (lerne so nebenbei ä bissel englisch)#c



diemai schrieb:


> .................bestimmt Hubert  , ........er ist ja immer der Schnellste|supergri:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hab gerade die Schaufeln abgeklebt, bin aber nachher ein paar Stunden unterwegs! :q

Frohes Neues und viele Fische wünsch ich euch! :m


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achja fast vergessen
auch auch allen ein schönes neues und erflogreiches jahr


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> achja fast vergessen
> auch auch allen ein schönes neues und erflogreiches jahr


 
................ebenfalls , ...........dein Wobbler sieht noch so unlackiert aus , den Ausbruch vor der Schaufel hättest du ja auch noch verspachteln können ,  .........die Maserung ist aber schön#6 !

Eventuell wird der aber nicht oder nur schlecht laufen , denke ich(oder hast'e ihn schon ausprobiert) |kopfkrat#c ?

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja das mit der schaufel wird noch gemacht keine sorge. laufen tut er. wieso sollte er nicht?? die schaufel ist mir leider wieder rausgebrochen bin draufgetreten  deshalb sieht das unschön aus wird aber noch gemacht lackiert wird er nicht nur noch ne schicht epoxyd drüber dann müsste das passen. 2 schichten sind ja schon drauf  (kann man auf dem foto vieleicht nicht so gut erkennen)


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> ja das mit der schaufel wird noch gemacht keine sorge. laufen tut er. wieso sollte er nicht?? die schaufel ist mir leider wieder rausgebrochen bin draufgetreten  deshalb sieht das unschön aus wird aber noch gemacht lackiert wird er nicht nur noch ne schicht epoxyd drüber dann müsste das passen. 2 schichten sind ja schon drauf  (kann man auf dem foto vieleicht nicht so gut erkennen)


 
...............ich dachte , weil die Schnuröse sehr hoch an der Nasenspitze sitzt , würde er eventuell nicht laufen , .........nur so meine Erfahrungen:m !

...............aber schön zu hören , das er es trotzdem tut , ......viel Glück damit weiterhin !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja gut solche tips zu hören weil anfangs hatte ich echt ein paar schwierigkeiten den zum laufen zu bringen  aber jetzt bin ich voll zufrieden. wenn man den twitcht bricht er schön zur seite aus  hab icvh eig. meinen 18cm topwaterbait schon gepostet??

gruß
Andi


----------



## weberei (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Andi:
gut gelungener Wobbler, die Maserung sieht toll aus. Schön, dass er auch läuft aber schade, dass du draufgetreten bist. Aber kann mal passieren 
Was ist das für Holz?

Weiß nicht, ob du den Topwaterbait schon gepostet hast. Stell ihn einfach rein. Notfalls ist er halt 2x drin


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so ja bin nur leicht draufgetreten und es ist lediglich die schaufel razsgebrochen bzw. locker geworden muss neu eingeklebt werden. das ist gestocktes weidenholz. war sehr einfach zu      verarbeiten 
ja und hier ist der topwaterbait der hat so ne geile aktion. beim normalen einkurbeln flank er von einer auf die andere seite und läuft in leichter s-kurve. wenn man ihn dann mit leichetn rutenschlägen führt dann läuft er im walk the dog style, dies macht er relativ unregelmäßig. d.h. er schießt manchmal 2 mal in die gleiche richtung oder taucht mal gerade unter also ich find den lauf klasse. hab gerade beim versuch des bild hochzuladen festgestellt das ich dies schon mal gemacht habe aber ich stells einfach mal nochmal rein xD

Gruß,  Andi



*

*


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> so ja bin nur leicht draufgetreten und es ist lediglich die schaufel razsgebrochen bzw. locker geworden muss neu eingeklebt werden. das ist gestocktes weidenholz. war sehr einfach zu verarbeiten
> ja und hier ist der topwaterbait der hat so ne geile aktion. beim normalen einkurbeln flank er von einer auf die andere seite und läuft in leichter s-kurve. wenn man ihn dann mit leichetn rutenschlägen führt dann läuft er im walk the dog style, dies macht er relativ unregelmäßig. d.h. er schießt manchmal 2 mal in die gleiche richtung oder taucht mal gerade unter also ich find den lauf klasse. hab gerade beim versuch des bild hochzuladen festgestellt das ich dies schon mal gemacht habe aber ich stells einfach mal nochmal rein xD
> 
> Gruß, Andi
> ...


 
.................sieht so aus , als hätten wir 'nen neuen Verrückten unter uns:q:m"

Sehr schöner Jerk#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................sieht so aus , als hätten wir 'nen neuen Verrückten unter uns:q:m"
> 
> Sehr schöner Jerk#6 !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




hehe du hast es erkannt


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Andi den Stickbait hattest du glaub ich schon mal eingestellt, sieht aber gut aus, der gestockte auch! #6


----------



## weberei (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah stimmt, den Stickbait habe ich schonmal hier gesehen.

Egal, dann eben nochmal: sehr schön geworden! Und die Beschreibung seines Laufveraltens klingt echt überzeugend. Scheint also ein rundum gelungener Köder geworden zu sein


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So da sind sie meine ersten 2011. 

Länge 6,5 cm schwimmend







Bin gespannt wie viele es in diesem Jahr noch werden.

Meine Frau hat mir heute Abend schon den Vogel gezeigt als sie beim Wobbler zählen an der Kellerwand bei etwas über hundert aufgehört hat zu zählen. 

Wenn die wüsste was noch so alles in den Taschen verstaut ist! |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sach'ich doch , das du der Erste bist , Hubert:m!

Sehr schönes Quartett#6 , ........Pünktchen mit Airbrush ?

So'ne Sprüche kenne ich von meiner beseren Hälfte auch , .......nix Neues!

.................man kann eben nie genug Köder haben , ......sie soll'n froh sein , das man die wenigstens kostengünstig selberbaut .

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! :m

Pünktchen mit Wattestäbchen.
Rücken, Bauch und Flossen der gefoilten ist Airbrush, der Rest Pinsel.

Ich erinnere sie mal wieder an den Vogel wenn sie wieder einen Wobb im Holz hängen hat!


----------



## stefano89 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sers Leute, und ein frohes neues.
Wollte mal fragen, was eigentlich aus dem Wettbewerb geworden ist? Finde den Thread auch nichtmehr.
Ich persönlich kann leider nicht teilnehmen, zum einen fehlte mir in den letzten Wochen die Zeit dazu, zum anderen das Epoxy :-D
Greez Steffen


----------



## Swen22 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi ich wollte mal selbst ein Paar Wobbler machen und brach da ein paar tipps.
Hier meine fragen die ir unter den FIngern brennen.

1. Was für Materialien sind für anfänger gut
2. Es sollen Forellenwobller werden die ne tauchtiefe von etwa 30 cm haben soll wie soll die Schaufelstellung sein.

Das wären die wichtigsten fragen. Ich habe zwar eine Wobblerform aber der Taucht bis zu 1 Meter ist aber fänging daher mocchte ich mir daraus eine machen der 30 cm tief taucht. Vielen dank.


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Swen22 schrieb:


> 1. Was für Materialien sind für anfänger gut
> 2. Es sollen Forellenwobller werden die ne tauchtiefe von etwa 30 cm haben soll wie soll die Schaufelstellung sein.



Nimm Balsaholz und bau dir so einen wie auf dem Bild, die laufen so um die 30cm tief. Unten Blei rein dass er beim ausbleien ca. 3/4 unter Wasser ist. Die vordere Öse etwas länger als bei einem gekauften, so wie beim rechten, dann kannst du den Lauf noch etwas einstellen

Auf die beiden oberen ca. 5cm lang, hab ich im Bach schon ein paar Forellen gefangen.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab mal ne Frage, weil bis jetzt hab ich alle Wobbler mit durchgehender Stahlachse gebaut und ich hab auch schon gelesen das manche nur ösen einkleben. Wie Stabil ist das?? und wie schaut so ne Öse aus?  Kann sein dass diese Frage schon mla beantwortet wurde nur will ich jetzt nicht die 315 seiten vom Forum durchblättern xD also es reicht auch ein link zur seite wo es steht  
danke

Gruß,   Andi


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> ich hab mal ne Frage, weil bis jetzt hab ich alle Wobbler mit durchgehender Stahlachse gebaut und ich hab auch schon gelesen das manche nur ösen einkleben. Wie Stabil ist das?? und wie schaut so ne Öse aus? Kann sein dass diese Frage schon mla beantwortet wurde nur will ich jetzt nicht die 315 seiten vom Forum durchblättern xD also es reicht auch ein link zur seite wo es steht
> danke
> 
> Gruß, Andi


 
Das sind verzirbelte Ösen aus Edelstahldraht , ............zur Herstellung biegst du ein Stück Draht um einen vertikal eingespannten Nagel und verzwirbelst beide Enden mit 'ner Kombizange , .....danach den verzwirbelten Schaft auf gewünschte Länge abkneifen(je länger , desto halbarer) .

Eingeklebt werden die Dinger in passende Bohrungen , worin sie möglichst stramm sitzen sollten .

Beim Einkleben UNBEDINGT mit 'nem Stück Draht o. Ä. Epoxykleber tief IN die Bohrung geben und verteilen , .......dann auch den verzwirbelten Ösenschaft einstreichen und die Öse langsam EINDREHEN , ....so verteilt sich der Kleber optimal , ..........außen den überschüssigen Kleber wegwischen .

Nach der vorgegebenen Aushärtezeit des Klebers sind diese Ösen sehr haltbar , ........ich habe 'mal einen lineraren Zugtest mit einer 25mm-Schaft Öse gemacht , eingeklebt in ein Stück Holz .

Habe mit meiner Fischwaage gezogen , bei 23 kg ist die Verbindungsschnur gerissen und die Waage durch die plötzliche Entlastung kaputtgegangen , .......die Öse jedoch hat sich keinen Deut bewegt !

Bei einem Köder kann man die Ösen ja noch schließlich unter einem Winkel zur Hauptzugrichtung einkleben , so können sie dann ja noch mehr Zugbelastung vertragen !

Du kannst dir natürlich auch spezielle Köder-Schraubösen bestellen !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die shcnelle Antwort  werd ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren bei meinem nächsten Wobbler nur weiß ich noch nicht was ich bauen soll xD Ich glaub ich schnitz einfach mal drauf los

gruß,    Andi :m


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> danke für die shcnelle Antwort  werd ich dann gleich mal ausprobieren bei meinem nächsten Wobbler nur weiß ich noch nicht was ich bauen soll xD Ich glaub ich schnitz einfach mal drauf los
> 
> gruß, Andi :m


 
Anregungen hier :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198107

                    Viel Glück#6 , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!!!
wollte auch mal einen von mir zeigen






LG Sylvio


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch mal an meiner Banane rumgedoktert, nun läuft sie. 

Hab sie gerade im 1,5 m² großen Eisloch im Teich getestet.

Nachher wenn der Spachtel ganz ausgehärtet ist :q, konnte es nicht abwarten, muss ich noch ein wenig nachschleifen.
Zwei kleine Schrotbleie rechts und links der Bauchöse dürften auch noch rein, das werde ich Heute noch testen.

Dieter dein Bananenbild hab ich mir gespeichert  werd mir ein paar von denen bauen. :m


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> wollte auch mal einen von mir zeigen
> 
> 
> LG Sylvio



Sylvio du darfst ruhig mehr zeigen! |supergri

Sieht gut aus dein Jerk! #6


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hir mal eine kleine Anleitung von Jerkbau


























Ich hoffe es gefällt euch

LG Sylvio


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hechtmen71

Sieht sehr gut aus , dein Foiling#6 !

Sind deine Köder aus Acryl,-oder Plexiglas ?

Laufen die auch vernünftig so ohne Trimmgewicht ,....... kann mir vorstellen , das die sich leicht auf die Seite legen(was natürlich der Fängigkeit nicht unbedingt abträglich sein muß) ?

@ west1

Auf http://www.KoederDesign.de ist irgendwo 'ne Schablone nebst Beschreibung zu einem dieser Bananenwobbler(die mit dem geraden Schwanzabschluß) .

Hab' gerade noch 'mal geguckt , .......einfach "Bananenwobbler" in die Suchfunktion eingeben , ......da ist'n ganzer Thread darüber , ........Registrierung ist aber nötig .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht cool aus dein jerk. aus welchem material ist der? Plexiglas??
naja ich hab mich entschieden was gebaut wird, ein 5 teiliger swimbait, 20cm lang soll er werden xD 
hab ja ferien xD und naja wird schon schiefgehen bin dann mal am sägen und schnitzen 

Lg 
Andi


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ deimai
ja aus Plexiglas und Blei habe ich auch reingemacht unten re u li von der Öse. 
leiter habe ich kein Foto davon.

Gruss Sylvio


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> @ deimai
> ja aus Plexiglas und Blei habe ich auch reingemacht unten re u li von der Öse.
> leiter habe ich kein Foto davon.
> 
> Gruss Sylvio


 

Das Zeug ist doch von vorherein schon recht schwer ,...... der sinkt dann bestimmt recht zügig ab , oder ?

Habe auch noch etwas 15 mm Acrylglas liegen , habe daraus aber erst 'nen Blinker-Prototyp gebaut .

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leuts

Ersmal allen ein Frohes und Gesundes 2011

Lese ja schon eine ganze weile mit und bin immer wieder 

fasziniert was ihr hier so für Köder abliefert |bigeyes

Habe heute mein Köderkarussell fertig gestellt :q

Geht Prima :vik:


LG Juma





foto0091.jpg

foto0093.jpg


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Das Zeug ist doch von vorherein schon recht schwer ,...... der sinkt dann bestimmt recht zügig ab , oder ?
> 
> Habe auch noch etwas 15 mm Acrylglas liegen , habe daraus aber erst 'nen Blinker-Prototyp gebaut .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Das mit dem Sinken konnte ich noch nicht so richtig testen da alle Seen zu sind.
mein Acrlglas ist 0,5mm also bei zwei Teilen komme ich auf 1cm und 30g laut meiner Küchenwage sollte es gehen

Gruss Sylvio


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ juma

Herzlich willkommen im Thread , ......saubere Arbeit#6 ! 

Ich benutze zwar kein's , aber so wie ich das sehe , könntest du die Aufhängung der Köder noch verbessern .

Anstelle der Drähte rechts könntest du doch starke Gummibänder(mit Häkchen) oder sogar Zugfedern verwenden , ........so könntest du die Köder einfacher einhängen und müßtest nicht bei jedem Einzelnen den Draht neu verzwirbeln .

............denk' ich mir nur 'mal so!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sinken konnte ich noch nicht so richtig testen da alle Seen zu sind.
> mein Acrlglas ist 0,5mm also bei zwei Teilen komme ich auf 1cm und 30g laut meiner Küchenwage sollte es gehen
> 
> Gruss Sylvio


 
...............nimm' doch 'n Eimer Wasser , da bleie ich meine Jerks auch immer drin aus(Sinkgeschwindigkeit , Sinklage) , ...das funzt ganz gut .

Laut Lehrmeinung sollte ein schnellsinkender Jerk ungefähr 30cm/sek. absinken , .........ein schnelleres Absinken soll unnatürlich wirken !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hir mal eine kleine Anleitung von Jerkbau
> 
> Ich hoffe es gefällt euch



Sylvio sieht gut , wie hält die Verklebung?

Ich bau mal einen aus Lexan nach, mal sehen obs was wird.


----------



## weberei (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
wunderbare Wobbler! Die beiden gefoilten gefallen mir richtig gut!
Die Sprüche bekomme ich auch immer wieder zu hören von meiner Familie.
"Was willst du denn damit? So viele Köder braucht man doch garnicht!" oder "Wieso baust du eigentlich so viele Köder, du fängst doch eh nichts" oder "Du baust ja schon wieder (dabei verdrehte Augen)"... Dabei habe ich noch nicht mal so viele Köder gebaut, wie ihr :q Wenn die wüssten, was ihr hier alle baut  Naja, ich glaube ich würde es als Nichtangler auch nicht unbedingt verstehen, dass man so oft und so viele Köder baut... 

@stefano:
Irgendwie wird aus dem Wettbewerb nichts mehr. Erstens hat sich Kohlmeise schon super lange nicht mehr gemeldet. Zweitens sind wir nur zu viert (diemai, west, Mordskerl und ich)... Egal, wir hatten Spaß dabei und alle haben echt wunderbare Köder gebaut!

@Andi:
dann viel Spaß! Ich habe einmal versucht einen Swimbait zu bauen, und bin kläglich gescheitert. Sowas ist nichts für mich, ich bleibe lieber bei Wobblern und Jerkbaits 

@Hechtman:
Klasse Jerkbaits! Interessante Herstellungsweise! Hast du schonmal überlegt evtl bevor du beide Hälften zusammenklebst eine Alufolie dazwischen zu legen und dann den Köder kaum noch zu bemalen? Dann schimmert das silber der Folie durch. Könnte vielleicht ein schönes Ergebnis werden. Nur den Rücken ein wenig betupfen und den Bauch ein wenig, den größten Teil des Köders aber farblos lassen...

@juma:
Willkommen hier im Thread!
Schöne Jerkbaits hast du gebaut. Das Köderrad sieht auch funktionell aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sylvio sieht gut , wie hält die Verklebung?
> 
> Ich bau mal einen aus Lexan nach, mal sehen obs was wird.


 
verklebt habe ich ihn mit Sekundenkleber ( Loctite 406) hält sehr gut, 

Gruss Sylvio


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Auf http://www.KoederDesign.de ist irgendwo 'ne Schablone nebst Beschreibung zu einem dieser Bananenwobbler(die mit dem geraden Schwanzabschluß) .


Habs gerade mal schnell überflogen, Danke für die Anleitung.

Bin dort schon lange angemeldet, hab aber noch nix geschrieben und bin selten dort.

Vor ein paar Jahren hat mich hier mal einer angeschrieben, als ich hier irgendwo ein paar Bilder zwecks Blinkerbau, wars glaube ich, eingestellt hatte. 

Er meinte ich könnte die Bauanleitung dort einstellen, wollte ich damals aber nicht, hatte damals selbst vor so eine Seite aufzubauen!  Hat sich zwischenzeitlich aber erledigt! 

Ich weiß auch gar nicht mehr wer das war, #c falls derjenige mit liest, jetzt weist du warum ich damals kein Interesse hatte, sorry.   

Dieter ich werde mir einfach mal so ein paar Bananen aufzeichnen und bauen.

Die hier läuft jetzt. 
Die roten Striche sind 1mm Dachdeckerblei doppelt, das hintere in der Höhe etwas größer wie eingezeichnet. 
Der Kreis ist Schrotblei zusätzlich seitlich der Achse noch eingebaut.

Der blaue Strich die jetzige Wasserlinie.


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weber!:m



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> verklebt habe ich ihn mit Sekundenkleber ( Loctite 406) hält sehr gut,
> 
> Gruss Sylvio



Danke, ich versuchs mal 5 Min. Epoyx.


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

So sieht die Geschichte ja schon viel besser aus , Hubert , ........ein wenig Kopflastigkeit ist bei Bananen immer von Vorteil#6 .

Wenn allerdings deine Wasserlinie so weit oben wie eingezeichnet liegt , könnte er nach dem Epoxieren durchaus zum Sinker werden , denke ich#c !

Auf der Seite ist leider auch nicht viel los , ........ich empfand das dort immer als großes Manko , das man Bilder immer auf unter 500 pixel verkleinern muß und nicht wie bei anderen Seiten auf 650 pixel , ...so mußte ich das Verkleinern meiner Fotos immer 2 X machen .

Aber es stehen 'n paar gute Beiträge und Anleitungen drinnen , ....ich glaube auch 'n Download für Schaufelschablonen ?

               Bin jetzt erstmal in'n Keller , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Hallo Leuts
> 
> Ersmal allen ein Frohes und Gesundes 2011



Hier kommt man ja mit dem lesen nicht mehr mit!:q 

Ebenfalls ein gutes Neues!

Diemai hat recht, bau dir auf beiden Seiten ein paar Schraubhaken ein, dann kannst du entweder mit Federn oder Gummis die Köder besser einhängen.

Hier ein Bild von meinem.


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Wenn allerdings deine Wasserlinie so weit oben wie eingezeichnet liegt , könnte er nach dem Epoxieren durchaus zum Sinker werden , denke ich#c !



Den bepinsel ich nach der Farbe nur mal mit einer Schicht Epox,
kann ihm ja nicht viel passieren.

Kann jemand was zu diesen Drillingen sagen, taugen die was?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180606784542&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Weber!:m
> 
> 
> 
> Danke, ich versuchs mal 5 Min. Epoyx.


 
Den Epoyx habe ich ausen herum gemacht. freu mich schon auf dein Jerk


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

VMC's sind immer eine gute Wahl , ......gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis , ausreichende Drahtstärke , ...........wenn ich sie günstig bekomme , nehme ich sie auch mit !

Gamakatsu's sind zwar noch ein'n Tick schärfer , aber auch wesentlich teurer , .........mit den VMC Standard brüniert , schwarz , vernickelt oder rot sowie den VMC Barbarian's(etwas teurer als Standard) kannst du bei deinen KuKö's nix verkehrt machen !

Eventuell noch nach der Modell-Nr. fragen , ...aber auf'm Bild seh'n sie aus wie die "8540 RD"-Serie 

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> VMC's sind immer eine gute Wahl , ......gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis , ausreichende Drahtstärke , ...........wenn ich sie günstig bekomme , nehme ich sie auch mit !



Ja schon klar. 
Dachte weil das Rapala dabei steht, wäre es eventuell eine Sonderanfertigung. Die sehen so kurz aus, finde ich.

Brauche kurzschenkelige Drillinge in Größe 2.

Hab die Größe 2 in verschiedenen Längen,  24mm und 28mm Gesammtlänge. Die kurzen sind bald weg, brauche Nachschub.

Könntest du mal bei deinen nachmessen was für eine Länge die haben, eventuell bei den 1/0 auch noch. Danke! #h


----------



## Kukö (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo ihr Wobbelbauer|supergri kaum iss man mal nicht da seit ihr gleich mal schlape 10 Seiten weiter#6
Da kann ich ja nun mal nicht nur zuschauen.

Den hab ich als Slider aus Holz gemacht mit einem Hinterschliff für die Strömung. Normale Slider kommen bei der Strömung der Elbe und der Mulde immer nach oben und legen sich "aufs" Wasser, so funzt es aber. Er ist noch nicht fertig er braucht noch ne Schicht Epox.
















Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6#6#6

@ diemai und west1

Danke für die Tips

Links habe ich schöne Zugfedern drin rechts das mit dem Draht

ist nur provisorisch gefällt mir auch nicht :v


----------



## weberei (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@KuKö:
gelungener Jerk, klasse!
Was ist ein "Hinterschliff"? Ist das diese Einkerbung in der Mitte des Jerks?


----------



## Kukö (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Weberei- Danke, ja genau das ist es. Die "Brustflosse ist noch nicht so richtig,muss wohl noch üben.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Rückmeldung!
Gut, dass sowas auch erwähnt wird, kann man bestimmt irgendwann mal brauchen, wenn man selber das Problem hat, das du hattest.

Ja, Flossen könnten was besser sein. Aber wir sind ja lernfähig. Beim nächsten wirds besser! #6


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Den hab ich als Slider aus Holz gemacht mit einem Hinterschliff für die Strömung. Normale Slider kommen bei der Strömung der Elbe und der Mulde immer nach oben und legen sich "aufs" Wasser, so funzt es aber.



Ja sieht gut aus Wolfgang.#6

Ist der Köder am Hinterschliff oder gesamt unten breiter als oben?

Bin gerade am überlegen was der Hinterschliff, außer leichten Wirbeln, bringt, dass er unten bleibt.|kopfkrat  



weberei schrieb:


> Ja, Flossen könnten was besser sein. *Aber wir sind ja lernfähig. *


Stimmt, hier was zum üben.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits#p/u/4/OXAtNUVv6Gc

http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits#p/u/3/Csafx9DN-fI


----------



## Kukö (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ist der Köder am Hinterschliff oder gesamt unten breiter als oben?
> 
> Bin gerade am überlegen was der Hinterschliff, außer leichten Wirbeln, bringt, dass er unten bleibt.|kopfkrat


Hallo Hubert
Die jetzige Form bringt den Slider so richtig ins taumeln in der Strömung und hält ihn auch unten auf jeden Fall länger als sonst.Die Breite ist fast gleich, oben geringfügig schmaler. 

Da kann man dann auch mal mit nem Hartbait "ansitzen" was recht gut funzt.

Ich hab da noch ne Frage, würde eine einmalige Beschichtung eines Kukös ausreichen, wär der dann Bissfest?

Gruss Wolfgang

Danke für die Links,ganz Klasse


----------



## Hechtmen71 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Danke für den Link.

hir mein neues Projekt


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Da kann man dann auch mal mit nem Hartbait "ansitzen" was recht gut funzt.
> 
> Ich hab da noch ne Frage, würde eine einmalige Beschichtung eines Kukös ausreichen, wär der dann Bissfest?
> 
> Gruss Wolfgang



Dann lässt du den in der Strömung längere Zeit an einem Platz tanzen, bis der Hecht die Geduld verliert und zubeißt! #6

Bei Holz würde ich 2 -3 Schichten drauf pinseln, bei nur einer musst du halt die Löcher mit Nagellack oder so wieder abdichten.

Beim PVC kann kein Wasser ins Material eindringen, da würde eine zum Schutz der Farbe reichen.

Sylvio, die Form sieht gut aus, bin schon gespannt wie er fertig aussieht! #6


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein paar Neue! :q
















Sind vom 1989 oder 1990, hab sie gerade in einer alten Kiste wiedergefunden.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

................Hubert , ...man sieht die Fortschritte , die du bis heute gemacht hast , ..............ich kann auch ganz genau die "Rapala"-Vorbilder erkennen !

Von diesem Forellen-Design habe ich letztes Jahr meinen einzigen nach Australien vertauscht , ....nie 'was 'drauf gebissen hier !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ................Hubert , ...man sieht die Fortschritte , die du bis heute gemacht hast , ..............ich kann auch ganz genau die "Rapala"-Vorbilder erkennen !



Wenn man bedenkt dass ich danach gut 15 Jahre keine gebaut habe....:q

Ja Vorbild war Rapala.

Ich hatte aber sogar ein paar die gefangen haben, die sind aber schon längst irgendwo in den Gewässern verrottet.


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtmen:
guter Rohling, sieht intgeressant aus die Form! Bin gespannt auf das Endergebnis.

@west:
ja, man sieht einen Fortschritt! Wobei mir auch die Wobbler sehr gefallen.

@all:
Nachdem jetzt ja jeder seine Köder zum Wettbewerb gepostet hat, werde ich mal noch welche zeigen, ide ich noch zur Wahl hatte, ich habe nämlich zuu jeder Form gut 5 Stück gebaut und am Ende die besten Zwei ausgesucht.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

..............geile Farb-Designs#6 , .......alles mit'm Pinsel , vermute ich 'mal.............?

Der mit dem gelben Kopf ist sehr inspirierend , .....so 'was in der Art muß ich auch 'mal machen , ......hab' ich noch nicht , ......sehr schön gemacht#6#6#6 , ....ehrlich !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, danke |rotwerden

Selbstverständlich alles mit dem Pinsel gemacht 
Der mit dem gelben Kopf ist dem Farbdesigns "Ghost Wakasaki" von Illex nachgemacht.


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> ja, man sieht einen Fortschritt! Wobei mir auch die Wobbler sehr gefallen.
> @all:
> Nachdem jetzt ja jeder seine Köder zum Wettbewerb gepostet hat, werde ich mal noch welche zeigen,



Danke:q! 

Also Weber deine Köder sehen super aus, #6#6#6 wenn die nix fangen dann weiß ich auch nicht...
Die Stickbaits gefallen mir am besten.



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Den Epoyx habe ich ausen herum gemacht. freu mich schon auf dein Jerk



Bis jetzt sieht er so aus.

Hab aber einen Holzkern eingebaut.

Als nächstes kommen die Schraubösen dran, das Holz mit Epox beschichten und dann ausbleien. 
Kann noch ein paar Tage dauern bis er fertig ist. #h


----------



## Kukö (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, Hubert u. Weberei ,wieder tolle Sachen die ihr eingestellt habt#6

Hab auch noch welche von mir gefunden,nachempfunden  dem Illex Bowstick und von???? Maas Marauder-ich glaub die Slider sind die selbe Firma?????

Bowstick











Maas Marauder






Beide Köder sind in Kunstharz gegossen und mit Spraydose und Pinsel bemalt.
Beid sind reine Oberflächenköder und haben Glasrasseln was die Originale nicht besitzen.
Das andere Bunte sind nur meine Finger.


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Das andere Bunte sind nur meine Finger.



Wolfgang die solltest du mal wieder waschen! 

Die Köder sehen gut aus!#6

Ist dass Folie auf dem ersten, wenn ja welche?
Schokoladensilberpapier etwa?


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ KuKö

Schöne Sticks , der Marauder hat was#6:q !

@ west1

..............oh , Hubert , machst du jetzt in Holz-Jerks ?

Warum die Sandwich-Bauweise , .......hattest du kein ausreichend dickes Material ?

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wolfgang die solltest du mal wieder waschen!
> 
> 
> Ist dass Folie auf dem ersten, wenn ja welche?
> Schokoladensilberpapier etwa?


 
Waschen? wenn ich frühmorgens aufsteh.....

Hubert das ist Ofensilber aus der Spraydose, man muss nur im frischen Zustand gleich ne dünne Klarlackschicht drüber nebeln sonst Oxidiert das zum Grauton und sieht hässlich aus.
Hab gerad mal nachgeschaut es ist auch Metallic Blau aus der Dose drauf und kann mich Erinnern das ich aus grössere Entfernung gesprüht hab.

und Danke für die Blumen

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , machst du jetzt in Holz-Jerks ?
> 
> Warum die Sandwich-Bauweise , .......hattest du kein ausreichend dickes Material ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Naja mal so einen Versuch halt.

Will erst mal Testen wie die Verklebungen an dem glatten Material (Lexan) halten. 
Wenn sich mal so ein Hechtlein erbarmt und drauf beißt (hoff ich doch) und die Verklebung nicht hält, hängt er wenigstens noch am Holz. 
Dickeres Material hatte ich auch nicht. 
Der hat jetzt 15mm davon 2 Mal 3mm Lexan.

Ösen sind drin, Holz ist 2 Mal mit Epoxy beschichtet, Morgen bekommt er Gewicht.


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Waschen? wenn ich frühmorgens aufsteh.....
> 
> Hubert das ist Ofensilber aus der Spraydose, man muss nur im frischen Zustand gleich ne dünne Klarlackschicht drüber nebeln sonst Oxidiert das zum Grauton und sieht hässlich aus.
> Hab gerad mal nachgeschaut es ist auch Metallic Blau aus der Dose drauf und kann mich Erinnern das ich aus grössere Entfernung gesprüht hab.
> ...



Deinen Beitrag hatte ich ja ganz übersehen. 

Ich dachte es sei Folie, wegen den Falten an der Unterseite. Sieht aber gut aus! 

Ofensilber hab ich auch noch, aber in der Dose, ist schon gut 20 Jahre alt das Zeugs. Geht aber noch.


----------



## weberei (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west: 
Danke fürs Lob! Kann es nur so direkt an dich weitergeben, schöner Stickbait! Könnte vielleicht ganz praktisch sein, so eine dünne Lexan-Hülle drüber zu bauen. Kann man ja fast als Epoxyersatz sehen ?!

@KuKö:
zwei sehr gelungene Oberflächenköder! Mir fällt auf, dass du des öfteren eher ausgefallene Formen verwendest, das gefällt mir #6
Auch dir danke fürs Lob.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Naja mal so einen Versuch halt.
> 
> Will erst mal Testen wie die Verklebungen an dem glatten Material (Lexan) halten.
> Wenn sich mal so ein Hechtlein erbarmt und drauf beißt (hoff ich doch) und die Verklebung nicht hält, hängt er wenigstens noch am Holz.
> ...


 Hallo 

der Jerk sieht doch super aus#6


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bis gestern in die Nacht habe ich gearbeitet, jetzt kann ich euch wieder zwei neue Wobbler vorstellen.

Der erste ist noch einer mit der Wettbewerbsform, dessen Rohling ich beim Arbeiten wiedergefunden habe. Ist7cm lang und 12g schwer. Tauchverhalten: ist ganz kurz davor abzusinken. Beim Eintauchen steigt er sehr langsam an die Oberfläche. Laufen tut er eher dezent, er wobbelt nicht von links nach rechts sondern rollt eher (also legt sich leicht auf die Seite).

Der zweite Wobbler ist einer von west's Tieftauchern. Dieser ist 11cm lang und wiegt 39g. Seine Aktion ist sehr ausgeprägt, er wobbelt schön schlangenlienienförmig hin und her. Der Kopfbereich sollte so werden, wie west das mal gemacht ahtte mit den Kiemenplatten. Ist mir leider nicht so toll gelungen  Bis auf den Kopfbereich gefällt er mir sehr gut 

Grüße
weberei #h


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Bis gestern in die Nacht habe ich gearbeitet,


Ich auch! Konnte nicht schlafen, bin dann um halb Vier in den Keller und hab 3 Wobbs bemalt. #c:q 



> Ist mir leider nicht so toll gelungen  Bis auf den Kopfbereich gefällt er mir sehr gut


Er sieht doch gut. #6


----------



## Kukö (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Bis gestern in die Nacht habe ich gearbeitet, jetzt kann ich euch wieder zwei neue Wobbler vorstellen


 


> Ich auch! Konnte nicht schlafen, bin dann um halb Vier in den Keller und hab 3 Wobbs bemalt


 
Ihr seit auf ne Sympatische Art a bissel Verrückt

 

die sind doch schön geworden Weberei, kannst nüscht drann Aussetzen !

Hubert schau mal aufm Baumarkt nach dem hier






ist echt gut und Ergiebig.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Wolfgang.

Solche Acryl Farben nehm nicht gerne, dauert mir zulange bis die trocken sind.
Ich nehme lieber Airbrushfarben, die trocknen schnell. Für den Metalliceffekt nehme ich Alufolie.



Kukö schrieb:


> Ihr seit auf ne Sympatische Art a bissel Verrückt



War die ganze Nacht wach, die ganztägige Bewegung fehlt halt! 
Ist immer so wenn ich länger wie ne Woche nicht arbeiten war. #c


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke euch beiden!

Naja, so krass wie bei west war es bei mir dann doch nicht, wobei doch schon ein wenig verrückt . Ich bin zwar nicht nachts um halb 3 aufgestanden zum Basteln, sondern habe einen kompletten Tag von morgens bis abends mit Basteln verbracht... Ich habe morgens um 10Uhr angefangen mit dem Aussägen und habe dann mit längeren Unterbrechungen bis nachts gearbeitet, um etwa 23Uhr war das Epoxy drauf  Ich hatte einfach dieses Design im Kopf und wollte es schnellstmöglich fertig machen :vik:
Ich wusste doch, dass wir hier alle ein wenig verrückt sind


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hahaha , ......vielleicht sollte ich mir auch 'n Feldbett neben die Werkbank stellen!

Schöne Wobbler wieder von dir , weber#6 !

Hubert , so Lexan odr Acrylglas zu verkleben , da hätte ich kein Vertrauen zu , .......ich hätte es es noch zusätzlich verstiftet .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> hahaha , ......vielleicht sollte ich mir auch 'n Feldbett neben die Werkbank stellen!



:q:q:q
Garkeine schlechte Idee... Ich habe mein Bett so oder so neben meiner Werkbank -> arbeite an meinem Schreibtisch (wie schon oft erwähnt leider kein Arbeits-/Hobbykeller vorhanden ) Ich könnte also ohne Probleme in den Arbeitspausen ne Runde schlafen bzw bei Schlaflosigkeit arbeiten 

Danke für dein Lob


----------



## Kukö (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> War die ganze Nacht wach, die ganztägige Bewegung fehlt halt!
> Ist immer so wenn ich länger wie ne Woche nicht arbeiten war. #c


 
Da frag mich mal Hubert, bei mir sind es schon mal 3 Monate am Stück bei solch schei.. Wetter.

Dieter, Feldbett im Hobbyraum das zieht bestimmt rote Karte nach sich.


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Hechtmen71 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Jungs!!!

Schöne Wobbler,Jerks habt ihr da wieter gebastelt......... hir mein neuer Jerk


----------



## ->x.Andi* (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht cool aus
naja ich bin noch beim bauen von meinem 5-teiler. aber i.wie ist mir da ne party dazwischen gekommen. deshalb ist bis jetzt nur das 1. segment geschnitzt. morgen mach ich die anderen heute bin ich außer gefecht xD


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , so Lexan odr Acrylglas zu verkleben , da hätte ich kein Vertrauen zu , .......ich hätte es es noch zusätzlich verstiftet .


Dieter deshalb der Holzkern.

Ausbleien brauch ich ihn nicht, der sinkt so schon fast wie ein Stein.
Testen konnte ich ihn auch nicht der Teich ist wieder zu. 
Wenn morgen einigermaßen Wetter ist teste ich am See.



Kukö schrieb:


> Da frag mich mal Hubert, bei mir sind es schon mal 3 Monate am Stück bei solch schei.. Wetter.
> 
> Dieter, Feldbett im Hobbyraum das zieht bestimmt rote Karte nach sich.


Wolfgang bei mir sinds bis jetzt 6 Wochen.

Diejenige die die Karten verteilt saß selbst die ganze Nacht im Wohnzimmer und war froh wenn ich nicht da war. :vik:


Sieht gut, Sylvio! #6

Bei mir im Keller dreht sich gerade eine Radfüllung.



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> ich bin noch beim bauen von meinem 5-teiler. aber i.wie ist mir da ne party dazwischen gekommen. deshalb ist bis jetzt nur das 1. segment geschnitzt.



Andi der Kopf sieht super aus #6

Baust du die Teile einzeln?
Falls ja, bau den nächsten am Stück, arbeite die Details raus und teile ihn dann. Mit dem ganzen Köder in der Hand ist besser werkeln als nur an dem kurzen Kopf.


----------



## raetzrico (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ihr "Bastelverückten"
Auch von mir Lob an alle die Ihre neuesten Werke gezeigt haben. #v
Schön das auch immer wieder neue Leute dazukommen.So gibt es ständig was zu bestaunen und durch die vielen Tipp´s der alten Hasen stellen sich auch schnell Erfolge ein.
Auch ich kann Euch mal wieder was zeigen. Die Stickbaits sind 130mm lang und wiegen 35 Gramm. Sie sind aus Hartschaum mit durchgehender Achse. Zuletzt hatte ich davon ja schon mal drei kleinere gemacht.
Die 3-Nachbauten des schwedischen Klassikers sind auch so gut wie fertig. Bilder folgen .

Enrico


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ KuKö

Haha....Hubert hat recht , .......würde wohl eher 'nen Bonus anstatt 'ner roten Karte bekommen , wenn ich im Keller schlafe!

@ ->x.Andi*

Hubert hat recht , .....bei Mehrteilern die äußere Form des kompletten Köders anzeichnen(ggfs. paralell ausgerichtet zu den Außenkanten des Holzbrettes) , ebenfalls die Trenn-Linien einzeichnen und diese dann von beiden Seiten ansägen , so das in der Mitte ein Steg stehenbleibt , der den Köder noch zur Weiterbearbeitung zusammenhält .

Nun die Außenkontur aussägen und in Form bringen(Seitenansicht) , ggfs. den Schaufelschlitz sägen , ..........dann die Kopf,-und Schwanzverjüngungen fertigen und Rücken und Bauch verrunden(in dieser Reihenfolge) .

Erst wenn den Köder komplett feingeschliffen ist , die Trennschnitte ganz durchtrennen und die einzelnen Segmente an deren Stößen weiterbearbeiten , .............dann das Drahtsystem und/oder Schraubösen einarbeiten .

So funzt es am Besten#6 !

@ raetzrico

Habe gerade deine Sticks gesehen , .......sehr schöne Arbeit , sind schon hübsch geworden#6 

@ west1

Genau deshalb hab' ich aus meinem 15 mm Acrylglas noch kein'n Wobbler oder Jerk gebaut , das Zeug sinkt wirklich wie'n Stein .

Es kommt ja schließlich nicht nur auf die Sinkgescheindigkeit , ...sondern gerade auch auf die Position des Gewichtes im Körper an .

Beispiel:

Zwei gleiche Jerks , einer aus Lexan/Acryl und einer aus Holz , ........beide sinken gleichschnell(der Kunststoff-Köder hat kein Zusatzgewicht) , ........der Holz-Jerk mit seinem Kielgewicht wird mehr,-oder weniger aufrecht schwimmend bei jedem Ruck mit der Rute schön hin,-und her zacken , .......der Kunstoff-Jerk wird sich gleich auf die Seite legen und recht unkontrolliert herumflattern(was allerdings den Hecht durchaus auch ansprechen könnte) , .......einfach weil ihm das Kielgewicht fehlt .


Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Enrico, die Stickbait sind schön, mit der Farbe vom letzten Bild fange ich am besten.



diemai schrieb:


> Es kommt ja schließlich nicht nur auf die Sinkgescheindigkeit , ...sondern gerade auch auf die Position des Gewichtes im Körper an .





Kielgewicht hat er ja etwas, den Schraubhaken und den Bauchdrilling, Auftrieb durch das Holz.

Sinken tut er zwar etwas schwanzlastig aber aufrecht. 

Dieter hab noch Hoffnung dass er einigermaßen läuft.

Schaun wir mal, wenn nicht wars halt eine Erfahrung mehr!


----------



## Kukö (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Enrico Sehen sehr gut aus#6

@Sylvio, erzähl mal mehr dazu, sieht gut aus.!

@ Andi , der Kopf lässt ahnen das der mal gut wird,aber Hubert hat recht erst aus einem Teil fertigen und dann teilen das passt dann besser zusammen und ich denk es lässt sich auch leichter bearbeiten als solch kleines Zwischenstück. Aber wir lassen uns mal überraschen!#6


Hubert ,Dieter Recht habter:vik:


----------



## weberei (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtmen:
der sieht echt schön aus! Skurile Form hast du da verwendet, gefällt mir!

@andi:
Der Kopf sieht ja schonmal gut und sehr detailiert aus! Nimm die Tipps von west und diemai zu Herzen, die wissen wovon sie reden!

@raetzrico:
drei astreine Stickbaits.
Hast schon recht, ist sehr schön zu sehen, dass in letzter Zeit einige Neulinge dazu kommen. Deren Fortschritte zu beobachten und selbst daran Teil zu haben ist echt spannend. Ein absolut positiver Trend, den wir hier verzeichnen.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberi,Kükö,West

Dank für euer Lob

das ist ein Nachbau,habe den hir gefunden
mir hat die Farben und die Form gleich gefallen

http://www.bellyboot-shop.de/de/sho...f31-4d8a-b123-488cb1746331/productdetail.aspx

ist auch wieter aus Acryl wie die zwei anderen schon


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hechtman71: Die Form ist schon aussergewöhnlich.

 Aber das Original ist das billigste was mir unter die Augen gekommen ist. Werden von Conrad/Fladen hergestellt und nennen sich Melvin-Jerks. Gibts in Schweden in jedem Billig-Ramsch-Laden für 5€. Mittlerweile wird das Fladen-Zeug ja auch bei uns verkauft und als Super-Schweden-Qualität angepriesen. Eine Schande für all die schönen Sachen die sonst daher kommen... das musste mal raus.

Schöne Sachen habt ihr alle gemacht. Weiter so. Ich wünschte ich hätt die Zeit zum Basteln. Dafür darf ich Thermodynamik lernen:vik:


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen habt ihr alle gemacht. Weiter so. Ich wünschte ich hätt die Zeit zum Basteln. Dafür darf ich Thermodynamik lernen:vik:


 
Hydrodynamik würde wohl besser passen , Björn:m!

Es wird schon , ........Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Moin ersma!

Ich (Neuling|uhoh hoffe ich störe eure Unterhaltung nicht zu sehr, aber was ich gerne wissen möchte und die SuFu hier nur unzulänglich arbeitet, bzw dieser thread wohl etwas unübersichtlich geworden ist...^^ ...ist folgendes:

Ich würde gerne die Epoxybeschichtung (601er+650er wirds dann wohl werden, momentan noch Parkettlack) im *Tauchverfahren* aufbringen. D. h. wie ich es in irgendeinem finnischen? Video mal gesehen habe erst in die eine Komponente tauchen, danach in die andere, aufs Karussel und fertig.

Oder ist das nicht ratsam und doch besser pinseln, aber da habe ich die Befürchtung der Bläschenbildung. Könnte mir vorstellen das es beim eintunken irgendwann Probs mit der zweiten Komponente (was auch immer ob Härter oder Harz) geben, da ja stets etwas mit ins andere Behältnis läuft und dann bestimmt nicht so lange verwendbar ist. Außerdem braucht man dann bestimmt auch gleich die Kilopackung Harz um auch mal einen Großfischköder ^^ zu tränken oder?

Wie gesagt, würde gerne eure Meinungen/ Handlungsweisen dazu mal hören oder ob das Zeugs von Behnke gar nicht so bläschenfreudig ist...oder verlinkt einfach eure alten Posts weil ihrs bestimmt schon nicht mehr hören könnt aber ich konnt leider immer nur von pinseln lesen...

Werde morgen auch mal meine ersten über "die Tage" entstandenen Kunstköder hier posten, hab da nu keinen Bock mehr drauf aber es sei schonmal gesagt, dass ich aus diesem Monsterthread schon einiges nützliches rausziehen konnte - _allen Postern sei gedankt! #6

_Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stefano89 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär: wozu brauchste denn Thermodynamik? Schule? Studium? Beruf?

@Andi: sieht gut aus, würde aber die Details noch mehr ausarbeiten, sonst haste nach dem Lackieren und Versiegeln nix mehr davon. 

@DrSeltsam: Das mit dem Tauchverfahren würd ich dir mit normalem Epoxy auf keinen Fall raten. Es wird durch die Verschleppung der 1. in die 2. Komponente sicherlich die Haltbarkeit herabsetzen, weil die Reaktion dann im 2. Gefäß stattfindet, wenn du das Zeug wieder ins Regal stellst. Außerdem stimmt das Mischungsverhältnis nicht. Sprich, das Zeug wird nicht richtig aushärten und voraussichtlich schön zähflüssig an der Oberfläche des Köders haften. Ich hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht so ein Zeug zu benutzen, aber ich hab keine Ahnung was die da verwenden. Die normalen Tauchlacke, wo man nur einmal eintaucht werden denk ich nicht so schön fest und klar sein wie Epoxy. 
Aber die Bläschenbildung lässt sich auch duch leichtes Erhitzen im Wasserbad, mit ner 100Watt Glühbirne (wer noch eine hat :-D) oder anderen Wärmequellen beheben.


Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ja Moin ersma!
> 
> Ich (Neuling|uhoh hoffe ich störe eure Unterhaltung nicht zu sehr,


Nein tust du nicht! |wavey:



> Ich würde gerne die Epoxybeschichtung (601er+650er wirds dann wohl werden, momentan noch Parkettlack) im *Tauchverfahren* aufbringen. D. h. wie ich es in irgendeinem finnischen? Video mal gesehen habe erst in die eine Komponente tauchen, danach in die andere, aufs Karussel und fertig.



Mal abgesehen vom Mischungsverhältnis das so nicht stimmen würde, hast du dir deine Frage eigentlich schon selbst beantwortet.



> Könnte mir vorstellen das es beim eintunken irgendwann Probs mit der zweiten Komponente (was auch immer ob Härter oder Harz) geben, da ja stets etwas mit ins andere Behältnis läuft und dann bestimmt nicht so lange verwendbar ist.






> Wie gesagt, würde gerne eure Meinungen/ Handlungsweisen dazu mal hören oder ob das Zeugs von Behnke gar nicht so bläschenfreudig ist...



Außer pinseln wird dir nichts übrig bleiben. Ich wärme das Zeugs vorher im Wasserbad an, pinsle es schön gleichmäßig mit einem harten Pinsel auf und hab keine Probleme mit Bläschen.


----------



## Ralle307 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Tauchverfahren ist mit Epoxydharzen schon möglich nur wirst du dann enorm viel Harz sinnlos verschwenden. Die 2K Harze haben eine bestimmte Verarbeitungszeit. Das heißt, wenn die Verarbeitungszeit abgelaufen ist, dann härtet der Rest des Harzes in der Tauchwanne aus und du kannst ihn wegwerfen.

Ich Verwende zum versiegeln bzw. Finishen das Top Coat von Behnke.


----------



## bafoangler (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also, das mit dem Tauchen in jede Komponente extra wird unter Garantie nüscht und noch weniger.
Beim Epoxy ist das GENAUE Mischungsverhältnis sehr wichtig.
Aushärten würde das Ganze mit Sicherheit nicht.
Davon ab wäre die zweite Komponente nach einem Vorgang reif für die Tonne.
Unbedingt das Mischungsverhältnis beachten und gründlich vermengen.

Kannst natürlich in die angerührte Masse tauchen bzw den Bait übergießen, aber das gibt A ne riesen Sauerei und B musst du unverhältnismäßig viel Harz anrühren. Im Prinzip musst du ja einige dünne Schichten machen, und zum Übergießen alleine brauchst du schon 4-5mal so viel Harz wie zum reinen Anpinseln.

Denke ums Pinseln kommst nicht rum.
Bläschen gibts schon das eine oder andere, kann man aber mit einigen Tricks und Maßnahmen minimieren (langsam anrühren, um schon da Lufteintrag zu vermeiden, Erwärmen des Harzes vor oder nach dem Auftragen um es flüssiger zu machen oder Ausblasen/Ausstreichen der Blässchen nach dem Harzauftrag)


----------



## stefano89 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle: kannste mal was zu dem TopCoat sagen? Bisher hab ich nur gehört, dass hier jeder Epoxidharz verwendet. Härtet das TopCoat auch so hart und klar aus? Wäre ja eig noch besser, wenn man nix mischen muss. Dann versteh ich nicht, wieso jeder Epoxi verwendet :q
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ralle307 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun noch was zu allen anderen hier, das ist ja schon enorm was ihr hier so an Ködern zaubert. Kompliment...! #6
Wenn ich nur mehr Zeit hätte.....

Die Fotos hier zeigen die beiden Köder aus dem Wobblerbau Wettbewerb. Die sollten eigentlich an einem Tag fertig werden.  Aus Zeitgründen habe ich es nur soweit geschafft. Fertig geschliffen, die Tauchschaufeln, das durchgängige Drahtsystem und die Bebleiung. Mehr war nicht drin. Nun fehlt mir bis zum WE die Zeit zum weitermachen.


----------



## Ralle307 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Ralle: kannste mal was zu dem TopCoat sagen? Bisher hab ich nur gehört, dass hier jeder Epoxidharz verwendet. Härtet das TopCoat auch so hart und klar aus? Wäre ja eig noch besser, wenn man nix mischen muss. Dann versteh ich nicht, wieso jeder Epoxi verwendet :q
> Gruß Steffen



Das Top Coat ist ein Polyesterharz und wurde mir von einem eingefleichten Köderbauer ans Herz gelegt, das ist härter als herkömmliche Epoxydharze und wird zur Lackveredelung von Hochwertigen Booten verwendet....
Kristallklar und extrem Schlagfest. Hier mal ein Link.....

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d13.html


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow!

Da kamen echt ein paar brauchbare Antworten innerhalb kurzer Zeit! das kenn ich nicht aus jedem Forum - Respekt und danke! 

Dann bin ich ja bestätigt worden mit meinem Misstrauen gegenüber der Tunkmethode und danke für eure Tipps mit dem Erwärmen des Ganzen um Bläschen zu vermeiden!

Der Artikel "Polyester-Topcoat VIAPAL UP 960 BE" hört sich wahrlich recht interessant an, mehr dazu bitte...wär ja noch günstiger ^^


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nja, das mit dem schnellen Antworten kenn ich hier eigentlich auch nur aus diesem Trööööt und vllt noch ein oder 2 anderen...aber hast Recht. Ist echt immer klasse hier.

@All: hat noch jemand vllt Erfahrungen mit dem TopCoat? Das was Ralle sagt ist ja fast zu schön um wahr zu sein, das wäre ja die eierlegende Wollmilchsau :q
@Ralle: wie ist denn die Viskosität? Wie sieht die Oberfläche aus? Genau so glatt wie bei Epoxy? Wie dick kann man Schichten machen bzw wie dünn ist es möglich?
Sorry dass ich dich jetzt löcher, aber ich leck mir grad schon die Finger nach dem Zeug, will aber nix unnötig bestellen.

Greez Steffen


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

Schöne Rohlinge , ........aber die hohe Öse an der Schaufel des Tieftauchers könnte dir Probleme machen .

Normalerweise sind solche etwas längeren Ösen ja recht praktisch zum Einstellen des Laufes , .........aber auf Tieftauchlippen bilden sie einen ungünstigeren Hebel , da der Einhängepunkt recht weit von der Tauchfläche entfernt ist .

Dieser Polyester-Lack , ........greift der darunterliegende Farben an ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Top Coat ist wenn man es fertig eingerührt mittelviskos. Es lässt sich einwandfrei und und ohne Bildung von Blasen und ohne Streifen dünn mit einem Pinsel auftragen. Ich mache es wie es der Hersteller empfiehlt, 2 dünne Schichten. 
Wenn es ausgehärtet ist, fühlt sich die Oberfläche wie Plexiglas an.
Ich versuche in den nächsten 14 Tagen einige Köder fertig zu machen, da kannste dir das Ergebnis dann erst mal auf nen Foto ansehen.

@ diemai

Das sind die 2 Rohlinge die ich mir mit dem 5min. Epoxy nicht versaut (Beulen, Dellen ( Mondlandschaft)) habe. Die beiden anderen Deeprunner hatten nicht so eine große Einhängeöse. Aber Beim Testlauf in der Wanne mit einem Versauten habe ich festgestellt, das die Öse noch etwas nach vorne gebogen werden muss. Von daher kommt die Öse wieder näher an die Schaufel.

Ich baue relativ selten einen Deeprunner weil ich sie bei uns kaum Fischen kann. die Form hat sich halt nur so dazu angeboten.

Wenn ich die Köder fertig mit den Acryl Aquabase Lacken lackiert habe kommt vorm Top Coat eine Schicht Klarlack drauf. Das verbessert den Metalliceffekt. Ich hatte noch keine Probleme das sich durch das TC der Lack darunter gelöst hatte.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

Vielen Dank für die Info , ......ich glaube , ich werde das Polyester-Zeugs auch irgendwann 'mal testen , .........mein Epoxy müßte wegen Überalterung sowieso bald unbrauchbar sein , ....es funktioniert eigentlich schon viel zu lange !

Schön , das du den DeepRunner noch zum Laufen bekommen hast !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eins noch: braucht man den Härter dazu oder hilft der nur die Aushärtezeit zu verringern? Das wäre dann ja wieder ein Manko, wenn man genau wie beim Epoxy mischen muss, und das noch mit 2%. Ist ja noch schwieriger wenn das Verhältnis stimmen muss. 

Greez


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ohne den Härter, härtet der Harz auch nicht aus. 
2% lassen sich doch gut mischen. 100ml Harz mit 2ml härter versetzen und dann gute 2 Minuten gut durchrühren. Um den Härter genau zu dosieren gibt es solche 3ml oder auch 5ml Weichkunststoffpipetten. 
Ich mische immer 25ml Harz mit 0,5ml Härter. Klappt einwandfrei. 
Das Mischungsverhältnis muss aber stimmen, weil wenn man zu viel Härter nimmt, dann kann es sein das der Harz Spannungsrisse bekommt und leicht vergilbt. Wenn man zu wenig nimmt, dann härtet der Harz evtl. nicht richtig aus und wird auch nicht so hart wie er werden soll.


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle:
schöne Rohlinge! Kannst dir Zeit lassen, das mit dem Wettbewerb wird nichts 
Wenn du fertig bist, kannst du die Ergebnisse abwer trotzdem sehr gerne im Wettbewerbsthread posten!

Das mit dem Topcoat klingt interessant. Preislich sehr attraktiv, rund 13€ für 1kg(!!!) Harz (excl. Versand) ist echt ne Ansage! Soviel habe ich für mein 5-Min Epoxy bezahlt, das gerade mal Harz+Härter zusammen 200g sind |bigeyes
Ich suche aber ehct auf noch einen Schutzlack, in den man den Köder einfach tauchen kann... Kein Mischen, kein Pinseln und trotzdem ein gleichgutes Ergebnis wie Epoxy. Aber sowas muss wohl erst noch erfunden werden :c
Werde das Topcoat mal im Auge behalten. Wenn ich wieder neuen Lack brauche, werde ich ihn dann wohl kaufen. Die Härtermenge kann man bestimmt auch ganz einfach mit kleinen Spritzen abmessen... 

EDIT:
Vielleicht können wir ja auch eine Sammelbestellung machen? Wenn wir so 4-5 Leute wären, könnte man vielleicht einen kleinen Rabatt aushandeln. Die Versandkosten von 6,9€ (|bigeyes) könnten durch die Teilnehmerzahl geteilt werden und nachher schickt dann ein Organisator die Harze an die anderen Teilnehmer per Päkchen (ich glaube DHL ist am günstigsten mit 4,10€ , damit darf man bis 2kg versenden...)

@DrSecret:
Willkommen im Thread! Schön, dass dir hier so schnell geholfen werden konnt. Ich kenne es aber fast garnicht anders von diesem Thread 
Bin gespannt auf deine Werke!


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle: Das klingt ja sehr gut und vielversprechend. Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit Vergilben gemacht. Langzeiterfahrungen?

@stefano89: Studium Versorgungstechnik, Technische Gebäudeausrüstung


Ich benutze zur Zeit noch das Behnke 601/650. Beobachte das Verhältnis mit einer Briefwaage, die letzten Gramm gebe ich immer mit Spritzen hinzu.
Beim Aufstreichen mit dem Pinsel verschwinden die Blasen bzw ich streiche so die Blasen immer raus. 

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich immer, wenn ihr Spritzen nehmt? Die verkleben doch total....Fragen über Fragen :vik:

@Bulettenbär: Thermodynamik hatte ich im ersten Semester auch (Dipl. Chem.), ist doch wirklich ein tolles und auch informatives Fach

Gruß Stefano


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano:
Meine Spritzen verkleben nicht. Ich habe zwei Stück, eine fürden Harz, eine für den Härter. Wenn man drückt wird immer alles rausgepresst, sodass eigentlich keine Rückstände drin bleiben. Da kann dann nichts verkleben... Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will, kann natürlich auch mit Lackentferner die Spritzen säubern. Bei mir hat es bsiher haber immer super ohne geklappt


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das eigentlich immer, wenn ihr Spritzen nehmt? Die verkleben doch total....Fragen über Fragen :vik:


Spritzen mit Aceton 3-4 Mal aufziehen, und den Pinsel auch mit Aceton reinigen.
Hab die letzten 30 Wobbs mit den selben Spritzen und dem selben Pinsel gemacht.


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe da grad noch was interessantes zum Epoxi von Behnke gefunden. Darüber haben wir hier schon oft geredet, aber ich glaube diese Angaben wurden noch nicht gepostet:

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d77.html

Umrechnung von Gewicht auf Volumen...


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch drei neue oder alte, wie man will.

Alter DAM mit neuer Farbe 11cm lang, die Haken sind noch nicht fest eingeklebt, da kommen noch neue ran.






Ein alter Indianer mit neuer Kriegsbemalung 14cm lang.






Und die Banane jetzt gerade noch schwimmend 9cm lang.


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär

Wenn man das TC richtig mischt gibt es keine Probs mit dem vergilben. Ich verwende es jetzt ca. 2 Jahre und bin zufrieden.
Nur wenn das Mischungsverhältnis nicht stimmt, kommt es dazu. Das haben, soweit ich weiß, so ziemlich alle Polyesterharze so an sich. 

@ weberei

Ja, man kann auch die kleinen 2ml oder 5ml Spritzen nehmen.
Doch, diesen 1K Klarlack gibt es.....habe aber noch nicht herausgefunden wie der heißt oder wo man den her bekommt. 
Ich suche auch schon seit einer Ewigkeit nach diesem Lack. Den bekommen wohl nur Firmen und ist nicht für Privatverbraucher gedacht. So wie die vielen anderen Kunststoffe die es gibt und für den Wobblerbau geeignet wären. So wie die Rohbestandteile von Polycarbonat zum Gießen von Tauchschaufeln.

@ stefano89

Die spritzen kann man mit Aceton reinigen, aber die sind ja eh nur Centkram. Abgelaufene in der Apotheke kosten etwa 1-3Cent je Stück.....


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

In Finnland nehmen die Köderbastler verdünnten Fußbodenlack/Betonlack zum mehrmaligen Dippen des Schlußlackes , habe aber auch nur wenig darüber herausgefunden , .......den gibt's ein,-und zweikomponentig , das Zeug wird glashart(besitze einige finnische Eigenbauten).

In hiesigen Baumärkten hab' ich nix gefunden , .......die Betonlacke da gab's alle nur farbig , nicht klar .

Hatte auch mal so'n finnischen Köderbau-Zubehör Versand auf Englisch und Deutsch angemorst , hatte aber keine Antwort erhalten(wer spricht schon finnisch #c?) .

Leider weiß ich auch jetzt die Seite nicht mehr , könnte ich aber eventuell wieder 'rausfinden !

@ west1

Hubert , ...deine neuen Kreationen sehen 'mal wieder zum Anbeißen aus #6 , ........die Banane gefällt mir außerordentlich gut#6!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Hab jetzt mal auch n Tag mich an die arebit gemacht und 3 wobler gefertigt und der 4te ist dem Ende nahe..

Hier mal die fotos von den ersten:

Mal alle Drei:





Erster:





Zweiter:





Dritter:





Gebt mal eure meinungen ab.:

lg


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ mmelch21

........schon getestet , ........laufen die beiden Wobbler(kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht recht vorstellen , die legen sich bestimmt leicht auf die Seite) ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier mal meine ersten beiden Jerks. 

Die Schablone kam von einer NL-Seite mit recht dürftigen Infos, daher musste ich beim ersten die Bebleiung auch wieder etwas durch ausbohren verringern.

Aus Hartholz gefertigt, mit Aluklebeband, Kulleraugen und Textmarkern, sowie Bastelfarben mit Pinsel lackiert. Die Beschichtung ist Parkettlack (getaucht), welcher zwar nicht glasklar ist und auch nicht lange den Hechzähnen standhalten wird, aber fürn Anfang reichts...

Mir kam grade eine Idee gegen Bläschenbildung: Ich hab noch irgendwo so ein Ultraschallreinigungsgerät - wenn man das Epoxy darin "durchrüttelt" müssten die Bläschchen eigentlich verschwinden. In der Zahntechnik wird ja bei Gebissabdrücken ähnliches Gerät eingesetzt. Oder der Vibrator beim Betonverschalen/Gießen erfüllt auch den gleichen Zweck. Vllt frag ich mal meine Freundin ob sie mir ihr Spielzeug ausleiht :q

@mmelch21:
der zweite ist mal interessant - mit dem Flokati in der Mitte^^

Gruß


----------



## pangea (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Alle die hier Wobbler und Co posten : Hut ab, ihr habt echt was drauf !!!!!

Habe auch schon den einen oder anderen Wobbler / Jerk gebaut, aber mit den meisten hier kann ich nicht mithalten.

@ Diemai : Ich weiss du hast sehr viel Erfahrung, aber wie kannst du aufgrund von ein paar Fotos sagen, das gewisse Wobbler nicht laufen ? Könntest du das auch aufgrund von Skizzen schon im Vornhinein sehen ( wenn ja schick ich dir ein paar per PN um unnötigen Materialverschleiss vorzubeugen ) ?


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Ich weiß zwar nicht , was du für'n Draht benutzt , ......aber für meinen Geschmack sind deine Ösen etwas zu groß , sie könnten sich beim Jerken oder im Drill zu leicht verbiegen , was dann immer ständiges Nachtunen zur Folge hätte !

@ pangea

Ich habe in fast 20 Jahren schon SEHR viel ausprobiert und habe da so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt , ........trotzdem lerne ich immer noch Neues dazu !

Bei diesen Wobblern von mmelch21 liegen die Schnurösen sehr hoch , demzufolge ergibt sich ein eine große Hebelkraft um die Schnuröse , verursacht durch den Wasserdruck auf die Schaufel .

Die Körper der Wobbler sind eher schlank und auch nicht hoch , haben daher wenig Seitenstabilität und es kann in einem tieferen Bauch auch kein Gegengewicht angebracht werden(zumindest nicht so tief um eine bessere Kielwirkung zu erzielen) .

Allerdings ist beim dem Roten die Schaufel recht schmal , daher minimiert sich der Wasserdruck auch wieder , die Körper sind auch länglich , was wiederum eine bessere Kurs-Führung im Wasser bedeutet , aber trotzdem ,...... optimal ist diese Ösen/Schaufel-Konfiguration bestimmt nicht .

Siehe dazu auch hier (post #593) :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198107&page=60


Ich traue mir das auch durchaus zu , im Vornherein etwas über die Laufeigenschaften eines skizzierten Wobblers zu sagen ,....... jedenfalls im Groben , da da so viele Faktoren mit einfließen ,..... ja auch sogar das Material , aus denen sie dann gebaut werden , hat einen Einfluß auf das Laufverhalten .

Also wenn du willst , kannst du die Skizzen gerne schicken !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## mmelch21 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab sie getestet Laufen eigentlich ganz normal war am BAch bei nem damm testen..

Laufen eigentlich sau gut..

lg


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

Deine Sorge in Ehren ^^, keine Bange da verbiegt sich nichts. Der Draht ist 1mm WIG-Schweißdraht, habe auch mal die Digitalwaage damit belastet und bei 10KG aufgehört...

Etwas groß könnten die vorderen Ringe sein, dachte dabei an etwas größere um einen möglichst freien Lauf zu gewährleisten - aber das war auch nur so ne Idee von mir.


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
die Köder sind wieder erste Sahne! Die Banane hat mir dabei am Besten gefallen, wobei alle echt auf einem super hohen Niveau sind!
(Die hast du mit Airbrush bemalt, oder? Zumindest die Banane macht den Eindruck. wenn nicht: Respekt, ist echt zum Täuschen ähnlich!)

@mmelch:
schöne Wobbler! Die Tauchschaufeln sehen etwas dick aus, macht ja aber nichts. wenn sie laufen ist ja alles perfekt 

@DrSeltsam:
Na die sind doch gelungen! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man mit Textmarkern solch gute Ergebnisse erzielen kann...


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe gerade eine Email von Bootsservice Behnke erhalten und werde mir wohl doch das Epoxidharz zulegen:

Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxxxxx,

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. Zur  Versiegeleung Ihrer Köder können Sie unser Epoxidharz 601 verwenden.  Epoxidharz 601 verläuft gut, haftet auf den meisten Untergründen und  weist eine hohe Abriebfestigkeit auf.
Topcoat hateine Konsistenz wie Pudding und verläuft nicht.
Für weitere Informationen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung. 



MFG Behnke

Trotzdem vielen Dank Ralle, vllt teste ichs ja doch irgendwann mal. Würd auch wirklich gerne Bilder von deiner Versiegelung sehn.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, dass du uns die Mail zeigst.
Damit hat sich das mit dem Topcoat gerade eben ziemlich sicher erledigt...

Werde dann wohl beizeiten mal das Epoxy von Behnke testen.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ mmelch21

Hätte ich nicht gedacht , das die ohne Schwierigkeiten laufen , liegt dann wohl doch an der sehr schmalen Schaufel , ......man lernt eben nie aus !

@ DrSeltsam

Ich benutze auch solchen Schweißdraht ,..... an dessen Zugfestigkeit zweifle ich auch überhaupt nicht , .....ich dachte da eher an ein einfacheres  seitliches Verbiegen , .......gerade bei Jerkbaits(da sitzt ja mehr Kraft dahinter als bei 10cm Wobblern).

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist zwar etwas dickflüssiger als Epoxydharz aber wie Pudding......|kopfkrat 

Mache jetzt ein paar fertig und dann seht ihr das Ergebnis. Und dann könnt ihr selbst Urteilen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Die Textmarker sind genial, da die Folie schön durchschimmern kann und einen dreidimensionalen Effekt geben. Der Trick bei der Sache ist, das man nach jeder Bemalung eine dünne Schicht Klarlack aufträgt, da die Marker darauf viel besser haften und dadurch die Farben sehr viel kräftiger werden - je nachdem wie es sein soll.

@ diemai

Ok, die seitlichen Kräfte könnten die Ösen vllt verbiegen, aber das wird sich wohl leider erst im Mai rausstellen...

@ Ralle307

Bin gespannt auf die Pics, sonst werde ich mir auch den Standart (601+650) kaufen.


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hab grad bestellt. Das kleinste Bundle 601+650, nen Pack 5 min Epoxi und schwarze Farbpaste...hab damit vor, 3D Augen selber herzustellen. Greez


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

3D-Augen hab ich nur noch welche in Rot, wollte aber auch mal welche in silber herstellen und dachte mir ich gebe einfach einen Tropfen Epoxy auf diese (gekauften) Glitzerfolien. Dann noch mitm Edding ne Pupille, noch einen Tropfen drauf und fertig. Jedenfalls hab ich mir das so gedacht


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89: Das Behnke 5Min Epoxy verläuft dir. Die Augen werden damit nichts. Habe es mal gekauft um damit Ösen einzukleben. Es läuft gut in die Bohrlöcher.... aber es bleibt oben kein Hügelchen liegen sondern das überschüssige Material fließt weg. Also mit den Augen wird das damit nichts...

@DrSeltsam: Genau so wirds gemacht. Entweder malen oder auch mit Airbrush möglich. Dann nen schönen Tropfen 5MinEpoxy. Aber extrem langsam verrühren. Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher wurde bezüglich Airbrush ein Link gepostet zu youtube.Solarbait hat dort ein Video indem er Augen selber macht.

Gruß,
Björn


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Missverständnis: zum Augen machen nehm ich bestimmt nicht das überteuerte 5min Epoxi. Hab meinen Comment nochmal gelesen und hört sich wirklich so an :q

Augen werd ich mit dem normalen machen. Zuerst auf Alutape n Klecks schwarz angerührtes Epoxy und dann wenns fest ist nen größeren Klecks normales. Sollte dann n richtig geiler 3D Effekt werden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass die Videos von Solarbaits sehr informativ sind und ich vor allem die Augen klasse finde. Werde so wohl auch welche herstellen.

Greez


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da stimme ich zu - sehr schönes Ergebnis. Fehlt mir nur noch der Airbrush...


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .die Banane gefällt mir außerordentlich gut



Danke! :m

Dieter die sieht nicht nur gut aus, die läuft auch super :vik: und geht gute 2 m runter.

Hatte noch ne zweite, noch im Rohbau, beim testen dabei, die läuft nicht ganz so tief und mit kürzeren Schwanzausschlägen.
Bild kommt wenn sie fertig ist.

Der Holzlexanjerk läuft einigermaßen, kippen tut er nicht.
Er kommt nachdem absinken schnell wieder hoch, so in der Art wars auch gewünscht nur der Antrieb fehlt.

Werd mir noch so ein Ding bauen, doch statt Buche nehm ich Balsa oder PVC als Kern. Denk dann bring ich etwas Blei rein das für mehr Schub sorgt.

Der hier war beim ausbleien noch schwimmend und jetzt ist er schwebend.
Die restlichen liefen auch ganz gut, jeder auf seine Weise, da ich die mit unterschiedlicher Schaufelgröße gebaut hatte.


Weber :m Ja diesmal war bei allen nur Airbrush im Spiel.  

Sag mal, warum wolltest du uns das hier vorenthalten? :q 

Das ist doch eine Super Bauanleitung! #6#6#6 


mmelch21 Hast du nun den Weg gefunden? #6 
Deine Köder sehen gut aus #6 
Solche Holz-Gufi Teile habe ich auch schon gebaut, die laufen sogar, doch seit dem testen waren die nie mehr im Wasser. :q
Hier ein Bild


DrSeltsam |kopfkrat

Ja deine Jerks kann man anschauen, die sehen wirklich gut aus! #6


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob west (und allen Anderen), die Anleitung von weberei verdient aber wirklich ein großes Lob! #6

Der GuFIWobbler sieht echt mal cool aus, hatte das auch so in der Art vor, aber dann vllt mal mit zwei Teilen Holz und nicht ganz so viel Gummi, we see...


----------



## Kukö (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Gemeinde
hab mich heut mal an einen Gliederköder ran gewagt und was neues(für mich) ausprobiert. 
Es soll wieder eine "Ratte" werden also ein Oberflächenköder.Hier der Korpus als ganzes mit diesmal aus Vorfachmaterial gefertigter Seele, diese soll die Beweglichkeit des Köders gewährleisten.






Schon mal alles zusammengefügt um zu sehen wie es aussieht.





Jetzt mal eure Meinung zur Seele aus Stahlvorfachmaterial. Seht ihr da Probleme oder hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
Morgen will ich das Teil fertig bekommen leider fehlt mir noch die Versiegelung, aber die hab ich heut bestellt .

Hubert die Banane sieht gut aus erinnert mich a bissel an nem Zalt #6


@mmelch21 gute Arbeit ,mir gefällt der Festkopf mit dem Gummischwanz!

@ DrSeltsam nicht schlecht, der läuft an der Oberfläche? so wie der im Wasser hängt. 

@ Dieter so grosse Ösen hab ich auch schon fertig gebracht,manchmal erlebt man halt Überraschungen am Wasser. Hat ja Galileo schon gewusst !
Und sie wobbeln doch!:q

@ Weberei schöne Seite !!!

Ich werd für die Versiegelung das hier nehmen, ist Preiswert und nach deren Aussage klasklar und Knüppelhart.Es lässt sich auch zum Einleimen der Ösen oder der Seele verwenden.
Auf der Seite bei Gießharze klicken dann Epoxidgießharz.

http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/


----------



## Hecht 1995 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler habt ihr da wieder gebaut. Aber jetzt hab ich mir auch etwas Holz besorgt, auch etwas Hartschau. Aber der löst sich auf wenn z.B. UHU Hart drauf kommt. ist der so aggresiv oder ist das kein richtiger Hartschaum?

Ach ja. Bin vorher am Schreibtisch gesessen und hab diese Vorlage mal so entworfen. Was könnt ihr drauß machen? Vielleicht möchte wer was damit anfangen. 

http://img218.*ih.us/img218/7198/unbenanntctb.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Lg Lukas


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, wenn du die Einbuchtung links ein wenig größer im Durchmesser machst könnte es nen Popper werden, wenn du die obere Ecke der Einbuchtung wegmachst und stattdessen einfach nur eine Schräge zur unteren Spitze (die ganz links) kannste die Öse in die Mitte oder oben hinmachen und hast ne schöne Fläche, die als Tauchschaufel fungiert. Wäre also eine art Pullbait der bei Twitches immer nach unten im Zickzack läuft. Vllt würde er auch wobbeln, wer weiß? 
Auf jeden Fal ne interessante Formgebung.


Falls Bedarf an Vorlagen oder Anregungen besteht, ich hab hier mindestens 15 Blätter mit kleinen Zeichnungen und Skizzen von Wobbs und Jerks, die ich immer mal wieder im Zug oder sonstwo anfertige, wenn ich langeweile hab. Die könnte ich vllt abfotografieren und hier reinstellen, natürlich dann als Collage, will ja nicht den ganzen Thread zuspammen.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## juma (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend.....

Rädchen dreht seine runden im Keller.......da kamm mir gerade 

eine prima Idee.....habe über mein Köderkarussell meine große

Norwegen Styropor Kiste mit einer 25 watt Glühlampe darunter

gelegt....

:vik::vik:

und mal ein Bild von meinen neuen :k


Foto0101_2.jpg


MfG


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wolfgang Stahlvorfach würde ich nicht nehmen.
Es wird irgendwann an den Gelenken brechen. 
Schlecht zu erklären, ist aber in etwa wie mit einem Draht den du ein paar mal hin und her bewegst um ihn abzubrechen.
An den Gelenken werden immer die selben Stellen stark beansprucht und dadurch dann mit der Zeit geschwächt.

Außerdem wird sich das Stahlvorfach falls nicht ummantelt beim einkleben etwas mit Epox vollsaugen, was wiederum die Beweglichkeit behindert.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler habt ihr da wieder gebaut. Aber jetzt hab ich mir auch etwas Holz besorgt, auch etwas Hartschau. Aber der löst sich auf wenn z.B. UHU Hart drauf kommt. ist der so aggresiv oder ist das kein richtiger Hartschaum?



Glaub nicht dass das Hartschaum ist, eher Styrodur, das gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen.

Wenns Styrodur ist kannst du es mit Epoxydkleber kleben und auch beschichten. Der 2 K Kleber von Uhu geht auch.


Juma sind die Köder aus Leimholz?


----------



## Kukö (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht hm dann werd ich morgen mal Draht mit Ösen biegen, naja war mal so eine Idee.
Ok verworfen! Danke für Deine Antwort.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hubert, daran hab ich auch schon gedacht hm dann werd ich morgen mal Draht mit Ösen biegen, naja war mal so eine Idee.
> Ok verworfen! Danke für Deine Antwort.
> Gruss Wolfgang



Danke, hatte ich vorhin vergessen!:q

Hab gerade das Bild wieder gesucht nachdem ich meinen Hecht verdrahtet hab, vielleicht hilft es. 

Guckst du hier.
Dieter :m


----------



## Kukö (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sieht ganz schön kompliziert aus Hubert  gut dann werd ich das mal so versuchen. Jeweils eine der Drahtseiten hast nur eingehängt und nicht verrödelt ,haste keine Angst das die aufgeht? oder hält das so stramm im Epox.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Das sieht ganz schön kompliziert aus Hubert  gut dann werd ich das mal so versuchen. Jeweils eine der Drahtseiten hast nur eingehängt und nicht verrödelt ,haste keine Angst das die aufgeht? oder hält das so stramm im Epox.



Wenns bei dem Ami hält wirds auch bei uns halten, |kopfkrat aber ich glaub der fängt nur Schwarzbarsche. :q

Ich denk Hechte wirds halten, aber du hast es auch auf Wels abgesehen. 
Bei deiner Ratte würde auch nur ein Draht reichen. Verrödel ihn lieber.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wolfgang Stahlvorfach würde ich nicht nehmen.
> Es wird irgendwann an den Gelenken brechen.
> Schlecht zu erklären, ist aber in etwa wie mit einem Draht den du ein paar mal hin und her bewegst um ihn abzubrechen.
> An den Gelenken werden immer die selben Stellen stark beansprucht und dadurch dann mit der Zeit geschwächt.
> ...


 

Habe vor längerer Zeit auf TU 'mal so'n Köder in einem schwedischen Schwimmbecken-Video gesehen , der hatte 9 oder 10 Sektionen und lief echt geil , ........auf Anfrage rückte der Erbauer damit raus , das die mit Stahlvorfach-Material verbunden wären , .......je eine Seele oben UND unten .

Hatte mir damals auch den Kopf zerbrochen , so'was zu bauen , ........aber letztendlich habe ich das aus den gleichen Gründen , die Hubert hier anführt , wieder verworfen .

Hatte auch 'mal 'n Swimbait mit selbstgebauten Scharnieren aus 0,5 V2A-Blech gebaut , ......diese war'n aber letztendlich zu schwer für's Holzmaterial , .......mit PVC geht es aber durchaus , aber das hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht , .......hier dann aber kurz darauf eine etwas abgespeckte Version des Scharniers bei einigen kleinen Swimbaits .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS8ACgB8bqc

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Hubert , das Röntgenbild sieht nach John R. Hopkins aus , .....wo hast du das denn her ?


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> PS : Hubert , das Röntgenbild sieht nach John R. Hopkins aus , .....wo hast du das denn her ?



Gefunden in seinem Fotoalbum!

Den Link zu seiner Homepage hatte ich von dir. :q


----------



## stefano89 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh mein Gott. Wenn ich mir sein Album so anschaue würde ich meinen Krempel am liebsten wegwerfen!!!!
Leck mich am ******** baut der geile Teile |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Ihr scheint den ja zu kennen, aus anderen Foren vllt, könnt ihr was zu seiner Bauweise sagen? Werkzeuge? Material? Sieht auch nach Hartschaum oder ähnlichem aus. Die Teilse sind einfach perfekt, und Brushen kann der ja auch gewaltig. Der Wels aus dem Album sieht verdammt realistisch aus!!

West you made my day :vik:


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Wenn ich mir sein Album so anschaue würde ich meinen Krempel am liebsten wegwerfen!!!!
> Leck mich am ******** baut der geile Teile |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> Ihr scheint den ja zu kennen, aus anderen Foren vllt, könnt ihr was zu seiner Bauweise sagen? Werkzeuge? Material? Sieht auch nach Hartschaum oder ähnlichem aus. Die Teilse sind einfach perfekt, und Brushen kann der ja auch gewaltig. Der Wels aus dem Album sieht verdammt realistisch aus!!
> 
> West you made my day :vik:


 
John Hopkins brusht nicht , das ist mit'm Pinsel gemalt , .....Schuppenmuster durch aufgespanntes Netz getupft !

Hatte 'mal 'ne ca. 90min. DVD von ihm(verliehen und nicht wiederbekommen) , wo er Schritt für Schritt die Entstehung seiner Swimbaits zeigt , .......habe auch noch 'n paar Rohlinge von ihm im Keller .

Ich bekomme das nicht mehr so genau zusammen , ......aber er fertigt die Swimbaits aus PVC jeweils aus zwei Hälften , die mit doppelseitigem Klebeband provisorisch verbunden werden , dann sägt er die V-förmigen Stöße auf'fer Bandsäge vor , in'ner Mitte bleibt 'n Steg stehen .

Nun wird die äußere Form komplettiert , ........danach werden die Hälften getrennt und die V-Stöße sowie Schlize für Flossen fertig bearbeitet .

Man hat nun praktisch von jedem Segment zwei Hälften , .......nun werden die Drahtformen wie auf Hubert's Röntgenaufnahme gebogen ,......und zwar erst eine Seite des Scharniers , .........diese erhitzt John kurz bis zur dunklen Glut , legt den heißen Draht auf eine Segmenthälfte und dann sofort die zweite entsprechende Hälfte deckend darüber , ....auf diese Weise schmilzt sich der heiße Draht zwischen die Hälften .

Nach Abkühlung werden die PVC-Hälften wieder auseinandergenommen und die andere Seite des Scharniers gebogen und in's nächste Segment eingeschmolzen , usw. usw., die Drahtformen passen so perfekt und fest zwischen die Segmenthälften.....!

Wenn alle Segmente fertig "verdrahtet" sind , werden die Hälften mit Epoxykleber verklebt , natürlich immer mit den nun verbundenen Drahtformen dazwischen .

Es kann nun ausgebleit werden , ....d.h. mit'm "Dremel" werden entsprechende Taschen für die Gewichte eingefräst(Schon bei der "Verdrahtung" darauch achten , das genug Platz für den Ballast bleibt , PVC braucht ganz schön viel davon) .

Man kann John's Köder in der Gallerie von 

http://www.tackleunderground.com

bestaunen(Webname "jrhopkins") , ......darunter auch Flundern , Ratten und Krebse , teilweise mit durch Magnete gehaltenen Einzelhaken auf'm Rücken .

Er postet dort auch gelegentlich , aber nicht sooo oft .

Ich glaube , über seiner Seite kann man die oben erwähnte DVD auch bestellen .


                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

iCH HABE MAL SO EINE gELENKSCHLANGE GESEHEN, da war die Verbindung eine Art Gurt, sowas Ähnliches was ich als Scharniere für meine Cases verwende, schaust du hier
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> iCH HABE MAL SO EINE gELENKSCHLANGE GESEHEN, da war die Verbindung eine Art Gurt, sowas Ähnliches was ich als Scharniere für meine Cases verwende, schaust du hier
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=76435


 

So'ne Gurte sind meist zu steif , .......und es immer die Gefahr präsent , das sie sich beim Epoxieren vollsaugen und richtig versteifen . 

Bei kommerziellen Gummiködern gibt es solche Verbindungen aber schon , ......irgend so'n Kevlar-Gewebe#c ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja man kann auch diese Gewebe-Schleifen für Weihnachtsgeschenke nehmen, die sind dünner und flexibel genug. Oder nimmst dicke Fireline oder Schnürsenkel aus Kunststoff. Mit etwas Vorsicht sollte das Epoxi auch nicht zu stark verschmieren. Übrigens die Gurte saugen sich nicht voll


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Oder nimmst dicke Fireline oder Schnürsenkel aus Kunststoff. Mit etwas Vorsicht sollte das Epoxi auch nicht zu stark verschmieren. Übrigens die Gurte saugen sich nicht voll


Ich hab vor 2 Jahren so ein Ding mit einer Kunststoff  Maurerschnur, mit einer Tragkraft von ca. 50 Kg gebaut.

Trotz vorsichtiger Verklebung kroch der Kleber fast durch das ganze Schnurstück zwischen den Segmenten. 
Viel Beweglichkeit war danach nicht mehr da. Nach mehrmaligem hin und her biegen wurde es zwar wieder flexibler, jedoch brachen durchs biegen auch einzelne Litzen der Schnur. 

In Kunststoffgurte wird das Epox genauso kriechen wie in die Schnur, denk ich mal.

Auch wenns vielleicht auf dem Bild anders aussieht ist jeder Köder mit Drahtösenverbindungen flexibler und vor allem haltbarer und hergestellt ist er genauso schnell.

Probiere es mal aus, bohre ein Loch in ein Stück Holz, füll es mit Epox. Die Schnur oder das Band irgendwo in der Höhe anbinden so dass sie senkrecht nach unten hängt und das untere Ende ins Loch.
Nach dem aushärten siehst oder fühlst du dann wie weit das Epox nach oben gekrochen ist.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> ja man kann auch diese Gewebe-Schleifen für Weihnachtsgeschenke nehmen, die sind dünner und flexibel genug. Oder nimmst dicke Fireline oder Schnürsenkel aus Kunststoff. Mit etwas Vorsicht sollte das Epoxi auch nicht zu stark verschmieren. Übrigens die Gurte saugen sich nicht voll


 

Ich habe 'mal an einem Swimbait eine Rückenflosse aus Pinselborsten eingeklebt , ...diese hat sich beim Epoxieren vollgesagt , der nasse Lack ist praktisch durch die Kapilarwirkung AUFWÄRTS geflossen ,.......natürlich hat das die Flosse dann richtig steif gemacht .

Gegen die Kapilarwirkung nützt auch die größte Vorsicht nix !

Ein dünnes Kunststoff-Seil würde ich noch am ehesten für geeignet befinden , dessen Tragkraft is ausreichend , aber bei der Lebensdauer(Hechtzähne)und dem Epoxy hätte ich auch Bedenken .

Ich habe mir diesbezüglich schon 'mal Gedanken gemacht , habe jedoch noch keine Lösung gefunden , .......ich wollte die Schnüre auswechselbar machen und die Swimbait-Segmente einzeln NACH dem Epoxieren montieren , ähnlich dem Aufziehen von einer Perlenkette .

Solche ähnlichen Swimbaits mit Kunststoffschnur-Verbindung(oben und unten) hat jemand auf TU schon 'mal gebaut , .........in die durchgehenden Schnüre wurden dicke Knoten gemacht, die sie zwischen den aus zwei Hälften zusamengefügten einzelnen Segmenten hielten , so das die Schnüre mit den PVC-Segmenten fest verbunden waren .

Da die Köder für Schwarzbarsch gedacht waren , hatte er sich wegen Hechtzähnen auch keine Gedanken machen müssen !

Ich hätte bei einer solchen Konstruktion aber auch wegen dem Epoxieren Bedenken , nur etwas Epoxy auf den Verbindungstücken , und man kann das Teil wegschmeissen .

Eventuell könnte man die Ausgänge der Seilführungen ansenken , so das sich nasser Lack NUR in der Senkung sammeln kann , .......käme auf'n Versuch 'drauf an , ......aber ob das alles einfacher ist wie Drahtösen einzusetzen......??

Nachtrag :

Ups , Hubert ,...... hatte deinen Beitrag garnicht gesehen , ......hätte ich mir dann ja schenken können , .........wußte garnicht , das du so'was auch schon 'mal versucht hattest !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier 'mal ein Rohling eines Mini-Swimbaits(ca. 63mm gestreckt), der schon seit Monaten in meinem Keller hängt , .....im vorderen Segment ist ein Stück Bleifolie eingesetzt .

Der Köder schwimmt so kopflastig auf , das Schwanzsegment "klebt" noch so gerade an der Oberfläche , ....ich müßte in die hinteren Segmente noch Gewicht einsetzen , habe konstruktionsbedingt dafür aber kaum Platz mehr , ...ist wohl Ausschuß , ..habe mich in puncto Restauftrieb etwas verschätzt|bigeyes !

Aber diese Verbindungs-Konstruktion mit Wirbeln und Quersplinten läßt sich auch auf größere Köder übertragen , vorausgesetzt , sie sind aus PVC(bei Holzmaterial hat man Versiegelungsprobleme) , eine bessere Planung in puncto Ballastanbringung vorrausgesetzt#c|bigeyes:m!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> wußte garnicht , das du so'was auch schon 'mal versucht hattest !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ja Dieter einmal.

Den nächsten von der Art bau ich dann mit Drahtösen, wenn ich mal viel Lust dazu habe. :q

Nachtrag



diemai schrieb:


> ...ist wohl Ausschuß , ..habe mich in puncto Restauftrieb etwas verschätzt|bigeyes !



Gibts das bei dir auch? |kopfkrat


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab ich noch nicht umgesetzt, aber da mir die grundsätzliche Idee mit Schnüren aller Art auch durch das alte Hirn gegangen ist, bin ich auf Folgendes gekommen.

durch den ganzen Körper dünne Röhrchen wasserdicht ins Holz kleben, die Schnur welcher Art auch immer , da durchführen und zwischen die einzelnen Segmente kleine Perlen setzen. Sollte mehr Beweglichkeit bringen und die Schnur zwischen den Segmenten schützen.
Aber , praktisch habe ich das noch nicht probiert.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hab ich noch nicht umgesetzt, aber da mir die grundsätzliche Idee mit Schnüren aller Art auch durch das alte Hirn gegangen ist, bin ich auf Folgendes gekommen.
> 
> durch den ganzen Körper dünne Röhrchen wasserdicht ins Holz kleben, die Schnur welcher Art auch immer , da durchführen und zwischen die einzelnen Segmente kleine Perlen setzen. Sollte mehr Beweglichkeit bringen und die Schnur zwischen den Segmenten schützen.
> Aber , praktisch habe ich das noch nicht probiert.
> Gruß A.


 
Das waren auch meine Gedanken , .......aber irgendwie muß man die Schnur ja im vorderen und hinteren Segment festsetzen ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne ganze Menge guter Ansätze hier , aber mittlerweile denk ich auch das ne Drahtseele das sicherste ist für gegliederte wie starre Köder. Bei den gegliederten ist eigendlich ja auch nur ein Strang nötig wenn alle Segmente entsprechend austariert sind.

Ein Gedanke lässt mich da aber noch nicht ganz los. Wenn die Segmente einzeln zB auf Maureschnur oder dünnes Stahlseil aufgefädelt würden getrennt durch eine Perle und nur am Kopf und Heck verklebt werden würde, dann müsste doch die Beweglichkeit bleiben und Bisssicher ist es ohnehin da der Korpus das Seil zwangsweise schütz? liege ich falsch, irre ich mich?

gruss Wolfgang


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai, 
da hast Du recht, vermutlich geht das nur in 2 Teilen zu bauen und die Schnur im Körper zu verankern. Für alles andere , was mir bis jetzt dazu eingefallen ist, geht in Richtung Knoten/ Quetschhülse und das ist m.E. Mist. Aber so richtig bis zu Ende bin ich damit auch noch nicht. Wenn ich den Aufwand mir so überlege, sind Stahlskelette auch nicht schlimmer.
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kukö, 
hab ich ja oben geschrieben, deshalb als Schutz( u.a.) die Perle.
Nur die löst das Problem der Verbindung der Schnurenden auch nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf, hier gibts ja plötzlich noch paar Sachsen und die aus Anhalt:m, die kann man ja auch fast dazu zählen.
Sorry für OT
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Das waren auch meine Gedanken , .......aber irgendwie muß man die Schnur ja im vorderen und hinteren Segment festsetzen ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Im vorderen nicht, da kommt ein zum Halbkreis gebogenes Röhrchen rein. :q
Ins hintere Teil werden Röhrchen mit einem etwas größeren Innendurchmesser eingeklebt. 
Das Teil bekommt noch eine senkrechte Bohrung mittig durch die Röhrchen. 

An beiden Schnurenden werden Schlaufen gebunden, in die Röhrchen gesteckt und mittels eines abgewinkelten Stiftes durch die Bohrung gesichert. 
Der Winkel oben wird im Körper versenkt und mit einem Tropfen Epox gesichert, kann so im Notfall leicht wieder entfernt werden.

Die letzte Hakenöse kommt ins zweitletzte Segment usw..... :q


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das geht sicher, aber wie bekommst Du das Wasserdicht?
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das geht sicher, aber wie bekommst Du das Wasserdicht?
> Gruß A.



Brauch ich nicht, ich würde Hartschaum nehmen. #6


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielleicht liegt es an eurem Behnke epoxy. Mit dem von Conrad ist das kein Problem mit dem Vollsaugen


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> vielleicht liegt es an eurem Behnke epoxy. Mit dem von Conrad ist das kein Problem mit dem Vollsaugen



Ich hab nur das von Conrad!:m


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hartschaum ist ein echtes Argument#6
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hartschaum ist ein echtes Argument#6
> Gruß A.



Stimmt! Ich mach grad mal eine kurze Pause.:q


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bondex: Soweit ich weiss verwendest Du auch nur das 5 Min Epoxy von R&G von Conrad. Das ist ja schön dickflüssig und nicht zu vergleichen mit den flüssigen von Behnke. Die laufen so weg und saugen sich in alles hinein;-)

Aber ich schaffe mit dem 5Min R&G maximal nen 7cm Köder zu beschichten, keine größeren Köder. Hmmm, segmentweise könnte das knapp hinhauen....


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ........... Wenn ich den Aufwand mir so überlege, sind Stahlskelette auch nicht schlimmer.
> Gruß A.


 

..............eben !

@ West1

...............so was Ähnliches wie mit den Röhrchen und Quersplinten ging mir auch schon durch'n Kopf , Hubert !

..............aber , ............siehe oben:m!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## juma (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Was ist denn besser an dem Harz von conrad.......??????


:q

Was haltet ihr davon.......zum kleben der Ösen.
Benutze zur zeit UHU 2min der ist aber zu teuer :v

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380127076530&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Juma

So'n Kleber gibt's in Modellbauläden auch (aber teurer), ......habe ich noch nicht benutzt , müsste aber für alle Klebeaufgaben am Wobbler zu gebrauchen sein !

Vor allen Dingen sind 5 min. besser als 2 min , ....man kann dann gleich in mehrere Wobbler Ösen einkleben , ......so 3-4 Schraubösen mit einer Mische , bevor der Kleber geliert ! 

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Aber ich schaffe mit dem 5Min R&G maximal nen 7cm Köder zu beschichten, keine größeren Köder. Hmmm, segmentweise könnte das knapp hinhauen....



Köder von 10 cm gehen gehen noch gut, schön mit Pinsel gleichmäßig eingestrichen, danach den Pinsel gleich in Aceton.

Bei 12cm Köder ist schluss und der Pinsel hinüber.



diemai schrieb:


> ..............eben !
> 
> @ West1
> 
> ...



Dieter du verdirbst mir den ganzen Spaß. :q


----------



## juma (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6

@ diemai

Ja stimmt 2 min sind immer etwas knapp......|bla:



|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow Leute,
...echt super Köder die ihr hier wieder baut :m, ich komm fast garnicht mehr hinter her mit'm lesen.

@ Bondex |bigeyes
Deine Köderschachteln sind echt der Hammer, besonders die schönen Motive #6. Ich werde sie auf jeden fall mal Nachbauen.
Irgendwo dürfte bei mir auch noch ein Aquarell-Set von Schminke rumliegen. Vieleicht bekomme ich ja auch mit etwas Hilfe solche tollen Bilder hin.


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@juma: Der Hersteller ist bei deinem Link R&G. Bei Conrad ebenfalls. Daten soweit auch gleich. Also nur noch Preise vergleichen.

Hab nur den Vergleich Behnke gegen R&G. Das 5Min Zeugs von Behnke eignet sich nur bedingt zum Kleben. Es bedeutend länger flüssig und verläuft sehr gut. Ob man das beim Kleben so haben will muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ........als ich den Rohling weiter oben sah , da hab' ich's schon gewußt:q:q:m!

                                  Viel Glück , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ........als ich den Rohling weiter oben sah , da hab' ich's schon gewußt:q:q:m!
> 
> Viel Glück , Dieter#h



Hatte eh grad nix zu treiben.

Einen Versuch wars wert. Die Schnur die ich hier hab ist zu steif, der bewegt sich nicht gut.
Das nächste Problem sind die Schlaufen am ende, das ist auch fast unmöglich die auf dem kurzen weg zu binden.

Egal, ich verdrahte ihn und hab einen Swimbait mehr.:q


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Jaja , Hubert , ..........alles nicht' so einfach , ........ich weiß schon , warum ich mich noch nie an sowas heran gewagt habe:q:m !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hab nur den Vergleich Behnke gegen R&G. Das 5Min Zeugs von Behnke eignet sich nur bedingt zum Kleben. Es bedeutend länger flüssig und verläuft sehr gut. Ob man das beim Kleben so haben will muss jeder für sich entscheiden.



Dann ist das Behnke 5Min Zeugs zum beschichten besser wie das von R&G? Wenn du schreibst es ist länger flüssig, müssten doch auch größere Köder damit zu schaffen sein. Wie wird die Oberfläche, ähnlich wie beim R&G, besser oder schlechter?

Fragen über Fragen. |kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leute, was geht bei euch ab |bigeyes

Da ist man 24 Stunden nicht online und es sind wieder 7 neue Seiten vollgeschrieben... Krass,w as hier abgeht.

In Anbetracht der Massen an geschriebenen Worten und der wenigen Zeit, die ich hioer gerade nur habe, musste ich alles überfliegen.

Darum jetzt ganz allgemein:
Lob an alle, die neue Köder oder Rohlinge gepostet haben.
Der Typ mit seinen Swimbaits, der alle Köder per Pinsel bemalt ist echt krass. Sowas bekommen andere nicht mal mit Airbrush hin |bigeyes

@west:
Danke für dein Lob für den Bericht. Hast wohl nicht alles gelesen  Ich hatte den Link schonmal hier gepostet, siehe: 
Post 2948


----------



## angler1996 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West
fädele die Enden doch durch eine Hülse, (wat en Satz)
also rein und wieder raus , zur Schlaufe sozusagen

Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Hast wohl nicht alles gelesen  Ich hatte den Link schonmal hier gepostet, siehe:
> Post 2948



Mann ich werde alt! |kopfkrat



angler1996 schrieb:


> West
> fädele die Enden doch durch eine Hülse, (wat en Satz)
> also rein und wieder raus , zur Schlaufe sozusagen
> 
> Gruß A.


Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit,#6 nur nicht mit der Schnur.

Mir ist aber noch was anders eingefallen, das werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Ralle307 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das is doch gleich ein Ansporn fürs WE. 
Es wäre doch bestimmt auch möglich die Segmente mit dem Jackson Hardmono zu verbinden.....Oder?


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes
@ Bondex 
Deine Köderschachteln sind echt der Hammer, besonders die schönen Motive . Ich werde sie auf jeden fall mal Nachbauen.
Irgendwo dürfte bei mir auch noch ein Aquarell-Set von Schminke rumliegen. Vieleicht bekomme ich ja auch mit etwas Hilfe solche tollen Bilder hin. 

Das Problem sind nicht die Farben. Das geht mit jedem Tuschkasten. Schmincke hat aber sehr schöne strahlende Pigmente. Man muß aufpassen daß nicht alles zu knallig wird.

An alle Wobblerbauer:
vielleicht könnte man ja auch eine Art Kette innen einbauen. Die dürfte sich keinesfalls zusetzen.

@Boulette
ja ich benutze das Epox von Conrad. Bin damitsehr zufrieden. Ich trage es mit einer Dubbingnadel auf. Also 15cm Köder sind gar kein Problem. Meinst Du jetzt weil das Zeug so schnell abbindet oder wie?


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Das is doch gleich ein Ansporn fürs WE.
> Es wäre doch bestimmt auch möglich die Segmente mit dem Jackson Hardmono zu verbinden.....Oder?



Ist zu steif, dann könnte ich auch die Schnur nehmen die verträgt auch mehr als das Hardmono.


----------



## Ralle307 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, noch mal was zu dem Top Coat......das hat mir natürlich keine Ruhe gelassen. Und zwar gibt es verschiedene Top Coats. In der kosestenz von zähflüssig bis Spritzfähig. Ich hab das Streichfähige Top Coat 1305 S. Ich dachte zwar das ich mir das damals von Behnke bestellt habe, aber wohl doch nicht.....|kopfkrat. Ich habe damals für 1kg + Härter 13,95€ zzgl. Versand bezahlt. 
Der Vorteil den ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen, das Top Coat was ich habe, ist in einer Stunde völlig ausgehärtet.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> An alle Wobblerbauer:
> vielleicht könnte man ja auch eine Art Kette innen einbauen. Die dürfte sich keinesfalls zusetzen.


 
Auf TU wurden schon Versuche mit solchen Ketten gemacht , womit Badewannenstöpsel festgehalten werden , .......die hielten leider nicht !

Andere Ketten sind kaum zu finden ,...... entweder sind sie zu grobgliedrig , rostend oder nicht haltbar genug !

Ein Bastler aus USA hatte aber erfolgreich Kunststoffscharniere aus'm Bootszubehör verwendet , die kleinste erhältliche Größe ging so gerade für'n größeren und hochrückigen PVC-Swimbait mit zwei Gelenken +Schwanzflosse .

Hatte mir auch 'mal Ruderscharniere aus'm Flugmodellbau besorgt , die aus Metall sind nur vermessingt , daher nicht rostfrei und die Nylonscharniere haben meinen Zugtest nicht bestanden .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bondex (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja dann muß man halt einen Terminator schlachten, die Teile sind ja unverwüstlich ;-)


----------



## stefano89 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hätte jetzt nochmal ne Frage: gibts hier jemanden, der das Behnke Epoxy 601 nicht abwiegt sondern per Volumen dosiert? 
Mit was dosiert ihr das? Könnte ne Spritze mit 20ml und 1ml Skalierung nehmen und die 0,2ml abschätzen. Verhältnis soll ja 100:72 sein. Kommts denn auf die 2 Zehntel Milliliter an oder reichen schon so geringe Abweichungen zum Scheitern?
Greez


----------



## DrSeltsam (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle

Ach das war gar nicht von Behnke, aso. Naja egal, heute morgen dort eh die beiden Standartkomponenten bestellt... Danke für die Infos.

Gruß
Tom

edit: @ stefano, werds dann auch wohl mit der Feinwaage abwiegen, schein mir sicherer zu sein. Zu allem anderen kann ich noch nichts sagen


----------



## Ralle307 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Ach das war gar nicht von Behnke, aso. Naja egal, heute morgen dort eh die beiden Standartkomponenten bestellt... Danke für die Info.



Ich dachte, das ich es dort bestellt hatte.....is auch schon 2 Jahre her.....Es war auch einiges was ich mir über Ebay bestellt hatte.


----------



## stefano89 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Edit: alles zurück auf Anfang :-D
Da ne Feinwaage ja wirklich nur wenig mehr als en 100er Pack Spritzen kostet, hab ich mir grad eine bestellt. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix. Wird auf jeden Fall sauberer zu arbeiten sein. Gruß


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab den Swimbait jetzt doch noch fertig gebaut.

Als Achse hab ich jetzt einen geflochtenen Faden, doppelt durch die Röhrchen gezogen, am hinteren Ende der Schwanzflosse mehrfach verknotet und zusätzlich verschweißt.

Der Knoten kann in der Flosse versenkt werden und zusätzlich noch mit einem Tropfen Epox gesichert werden.

Bei einem eventuellen Schaden an dem Faden kann es hinten leicht wieder gelöst und ausgetauscht werden.  

Der Faden ist extrem reißfest, den benutze ich sonst um Sohlen mit Strohschuhen zuvernähen. Nein ich bin kein Schuhmacher.

Auf der Verpackung stand was von 40 oder 50 kg Tragkraft.

Morgen werde ich ihn mal testen, so gut wie der Gelenkswimbait
von Dieter wird er definitiv nicht laufen, dafür sind die Verbindungen immer noch zu starr. 
Ohne die Perlen müsste der Lauf besser sein, wenn er überhaupt läuft!


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , .......ich bin gespannt :m!

                          Viel Glück , Dieter#h


----------



## raetzrico (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all
Es ist ja sagenhaft was hier so an Gedanken-und Wissensaustausch stattfindet. Man kommt ja kaum mit dem lesen nach. 
Hab jetzt meine nächsten Köder fertig bekommen.
Typ: schwedisches Erfolgsmodell
Länge: 140mm
Gewicht: ca 40 Gramm mit Rassel
Schwimmverhalten: sollten gerade noch schwimmen, muß ich nach entsprechender Trocknungszeit des Epoxy aber noch mal genau testen
Material: Hartschaum
Epoxy: 2 Schichten vor und 2 Schichten nach der Farbgestaltung ( der Blau schwarze ist foliert )
Die Bebleiung habe ich nach den anfänglichen Laufproblemen so geändert das etwa 2/4 Blei vor der Bauchöse 1/4 dahinter und 1/4 im Rücken liegen. Das brachte dann ein deutlich agileres Laufverhalten.

Grüße an alle Enrico


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

.............sehr schöne Teile , sind sehr gut gelungen#6#6#6 !

Interessant auch die Bebleiung , ........na ja , hatte ich ja glaub'ich schon 'mal irgendwo gesagt , das bei großen PVC ,-oder Balsa-Wobblern auch etwas Blei in'n Rücken muß , damit sie besser , bzw. überhaupt laufen .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Sehr nice! Habe auch noch so einen alten Schweden hier zum Nachbau hängen, du gibst mir die quasi die Bestätigung mich in der Kopie zu versuchen - bei den vielen versch. Rundungen gar nicht so leicht denk ich.

@ all

Will euch aber meine #3 und die künfige alte Lady (Nr4) nicht vorenthalten. Zu #3 hab ich auch grade ein kleines Lauftestvideo hochgeladen, wers sich anschauen möchte, dann hier.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weberei (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico:
Klasse Nachbauten, super gelungen 
Schön, dass du die Bebleiung jetzt doch noch so finden konntest, dass er passend läuft 

@DrSeltsam:
Super Wobber, die sehen echt klasse aus! Der #3 läuft auchnoch gut, also rund um gelungen.
Was mich nur evtl stören würde -was aber denke ich jeder für sich selber entscheiden muss- ist, dass der ertse Wobbler nur wenig abgerundet ist. Ich würde die Kanten so weit brechen, dass der Querschnitt des Wobblers eher ründlich ist, nicht so rechteckig... Klar, die "Oma" muss so sein, keine Frage. 
Nur so ne Idee von mir, musst du aber wie gesagt selber entscheiden, das kann man dir nicht vorschreiben  Zumal er ja auch super läuft. 
Bis auf diese minimale Sache finde ich deine Wobbler echt 1A!


----------



## Ralle307 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da sind ja mal wieder ein paar schöne Bilder gepostet wurden....Top. 

Hab hier mal ein ganz praktisches Utensil zum basteln gefunden....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150543740748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile habt ihr da wieder gebaut! #6




diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , .......ich bin gespannt :m!
> 
> Viel Glück , Dieter#h



Dieter er läuft, hab ihn mit verschiedenen Perlengrößen zwischen den Segmenten im Teich getestet.

Ich mach das Teil mal fertig und in ein paar Tagen mal ein Video.

Später angeln werde ich mit ihm aber nicht, war nur mal so ein Versuchsobjekt. 

Hab vom letzten Winter noch einen Gelenkswimbait im Keller liegen, den sollte ich auch mal fertig machen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Danke, wundert mich eigentlich auch das der mit den scharfen Kanten so gut läuft. Fands irgendwie interessant den erst so zu lassen und nach dem Lauftest erst recht. Werde die Vorlage aber bestimmt nochmal etwas abgerundeter gestalten. Nur um auch mal den Unterschied zu sehen...


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Wenn er gut läuft , .......warum wills'te ihn dann nicht fischen ?

             Glückwunsch zum Erfolg :m, .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Wenn er gut läuft , .......warum wills'te ihn dann nicht fischen ?
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Erfolg :m, .......Gruß , Dieter#h



So gut wie der Gelenkswimb. läuft er nicht.

Es ist mir zu unsicher mit der Schnur.
Wenn ein Hecht dem im Maul hängen hat und beim Drill heftig mit dem Kopf schüttelt, sind mir stabilere Verbindungen lieber.

Für Gewässer ohne Hechte sind die Teile aber bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Außerdem hab ich genug andere zum angeln und selbst von denen hat seit dem testen keiner mehr Wasser gesehen. 

Glaub meine Frau hat doch recht wenn sie sagt, schon wieder was bauen du hast doch schon genug von dem Zeugs. #c


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitat:"Glaub meine Frau hat doch recht wenn sie sagt, schon wieder was bauen du hast doch schon genug von dem Zeugs."

das kenn ich irgendwie und möglich noch mit nem netten Nachsatz- und fängst ja doch nichts.

Nur als Gedanke zu deinem Swimmbait, ich mache die teile nach hinten hin kleiner werdend, kann aber am Foto liegen. Wie seht ihr das? Ich denke damit kommt mehr Aktion in das Teil.

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Zitat:"Glaub meine Frau hat doch recht wenn sie sagt, schon wieder was bauen du hast doch schon genug von dem Zeugs."
> 
> das kenn ich irgendwie und möglich noch mit nem netten Nachsatz- und fängst ja doch nichts.
> 
> ...


 
Denn Satz kenne ich auch , .....meine Frau hat nur ca. zwei Dutzend Zocker und Klein-Pilker , n' paar Bleikopfspinner und nimmt gelegentlich 'mal 'n Rapala von mir , .......damit fängt sie mehr wie ich(jedenfalls noch bis vor zwei , drei Jahren , ......das Beißen wird immer schlechter und jetzt hat sie kaum mehr Lust zu Angeln) .


Die Swimbait-Segmente sollten von vorne nach hinten immer kürzer/kleiner/dünner und damit weniger voluminös/auftriebsstark werden , ........nach einer physikalischen Theorie wird ein Swimbait durch Strudel und Strömungen im Wasser bewegt , die das ERSTE Segment durch seine Form generiert , ........diese Strudel bewegen sich kreiselförmig die Flanken Richtung Schwanz hinab und drücken die einzelnen Segmente zu den Seiten .

Ferner sorgt natürlich auch die Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse dafür , das das vordere Segment seitlich ausbricht und die Hinteren so mitzieht .

Wären diese hinteren Segmente jetzt größer , würden sie bei der Tendenz sich zur Seite zu bewegen ,  dem Wasser zuviel Widerstand entgegen setzen , .....außerdem müssten sie wegen höherem Auftrieb mehr Ballast tragen(damit der Köder in horizontaler Lage) absinkt , was darin resultiert , das auch mehr Gewicht bewegt werden müßte , .........ein solcher Köder würde wohl schlechter bis kaum laufen !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...nach einer physikalischen Theorie wird ein Swimbait durch Strudel und Strömungen im Wasser bewegt , die das ERSTE Segment durch seine Form generiert , ........diese Strudel bewegen sich kreiselförmig die Flanken Richtung Schwanz hinab und drücken die einzelnen Segmente zu den Seiten .


Dazu hattest du mal einen Link hier rein gesetzt.

Hier sind die Strudel zusehen. 

Bild 1 und Bild 2 anklicken.


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , .....das du das noch weißt:m , das ist ja schon so lange her(ich hatte es vergessen#c) !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
alles klar, ich bin gespannt auf deine nächsten Wobbler! Die dann genauso bemalen und gestalten wie die beiden vorigen und die Kanten mehr abrunden und ich habe nichts mehr zu "meckern"  Dann bin ich rund um zufrieden 

@west:
Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Test!
Da baut man schon so viel und findet trotzdem immernoch Rohlinge. So kann es manchmal gehen


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die Bestätigung, bezüglich der Größe der Segmente und unserer lieben Eheweiber, was wären wir ohne sie, nicht mal Fisch hätten wir. Ich halte mit Wobblerbauen auf und hol mein Briefmarkenalbum aus Kindertagen wieder hervor
oder doch lieber nicht|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich halte mit Wobblerbauen auf und hol mein Briefmarkenalbum aus Kindertagen wieder hervor
> oder doch lieber nicht|kopfkrat|supergri


 
 ...................glaub' ich nicht:m!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hast gewonnen#hgeh jetzt schnitzen
glück Auf A.


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, ihr Wobblerpros!
Ich war heute in Duisburg auf der Messe am Stand von Lureparts.nl .Die hatten da superschöne, mehrteilige Wobbler im Hechtdesign, die aus Kunststoff waren. Aufgrund der Verständigungsprobleme mit den Holländern konnte ich nur herausfinden, dass der Kunstoff in eine Form unter hohen Druck gefüllt wird. Kann mir jemand mehr über diese Technik erzählen? #h


----------



## Ralle307 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Siever,

das nennt man Spritzguss. Dabei wird der Kunststoff durch erhitzen verflüssigt und unter Hochdruck in Formen gepresst. Sowie der Kunststoff abgekühlt ist, ist der Köder fertig ausgehärtet und kann weiter verarbeitet werden. Diese Technik lohnt sich für einen privaten Bastler nicht. Zu hohe Anschaffungs-, Betriebs- und Materialkosten.


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Siever schrieb:


> Hey, ihr Wobblerpros!
> Ich war heute in Duisburg auf der Messe am Stand von Lureparts.nl .Die hatten da superschöne, mehrteilige Wobbler im Hechtdesign, die aus Kunststoff waren. Aufgrund der Verständigungsprobleme mit den Holländern konnte ich nur herausfinden, dass der Kunstoff in eine Form unter hohen Druck gefüllt wird. Kann mir jemand mehr über diese Technik erzählen? #h


 
................meinst du zufällig diese hier ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e62LpySjQ5g

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Siever (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Diemai,
danke für den Link! Genau die waren es! Sind echt der Hammer die Dinger. Schade, dass sich das selber herstellen nicht lohnt... . 
Ich möchte endlich auch schöne Dinger herstellen... .
Ich bin im Moment am verzweifeln. Ich habe Dinger gebastelt und wollte die mit FluroSprühFarbe vom Schwarzlichttheater besprühen. Obwohl ich immer lange genug gewartet habe mit der nächsten Schicht lösen sich die Farben, die eh nicht decken, untereinander auf und verkleben... . Jetzt sind die Dinger im Arsch... . Mit Acrylfarben macht es mir keinen Spaß und es sieht auch einfach nicht so kraftvoll aus... . Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich die noch retten kann?


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ich kann auch rund  ...wie du auf den Fotos der Wobbler "in Warteschlange" sehen kannst. Alle an der alten Drechselbank meines lange verstorbenen Opas gedreht. Bis auf natürlich die beiden Turus Ukko Nachbauten aus Balsa. Der der so aussieht wie eine römische Amphore soll mal ein Popper werden - bin gespannt ob das mit den Jetholes so funzt wie ein Hersteller bei seinen anpreist...

Hier sind meine ersten beiden Jerks auf dem schnell hergestellten Köderkarussell zu sehen. Leider ist der Motor mit gut 2 U/min fast ein bissl zu langsam, geht aber.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Ferdin@nd (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich muss sagen das ich hier immer gern vorbei schau
denn hier werden immer ganz schone wobbeler und jerks gebaut

ich muss erst ganz viel testen met ein neues model
und wen er fertig ist werde ich foto's posten

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich kenne die Lucky Lures auch schon etwas länger, wundere mich aber immernoch über den Preis. Am Anfang ist es sicherlich viel Arbeit, bis das alles läuft, aber 125€ für nen Swimbait zu verlangen, auch wenn er sehr geil aussieht, halte ich für maßlos übertrieben...


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Ich drechsel auch gerne 'mal 'n paar Köder , .........sogar mit meine erfolgreichsten Fänger(die "Whirlygigs" mit Propellerkopf) , .......ist in'ner letzten Zeit vor lauter PVC so'n büschen in'n Hintergrund geraten(siehe anhängende Bilder älterer Köder) !

Ich wundere mich echt , das die Velcro-Verbinding deine Köder so im Rad hält , ebeso über das einfache Einklemmen der Augen , .........ich hätte da nicht so das Vertrauen dazu , ....aber es funzt ja offensichtlich!

@ stefano89

Die Dinger sind handgefertigt und handgebrusht in der EU und nicht in China oder Indien ,...... würdest du für unter 1€ Stundenlohn arbeiten ?

Sie sind zwar gegossen , aber in hobbymäßigen Formen ,..... die Einzelteile müssen verputzt und montiert werden , auch die Flossen eingeklebt , bemalt , lackiert , .......n' paar mehr Stunden Arbeit fallen da schon an !

Ich würde sie auch nicht kaufen , aber man muß ja auch nicht , .....aber anscheinend ist ja ein Markt dafür da(ich kenne zumindest EINEN Käufer aus Australien) !

Manche Leute kaufen sich ja auch ein paar Schuhe für mehrere hundert Euro !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Klettband hat den Grandma-Klon auch nicht wirklich sicher gehalten, daher habe ich das Rad schon modifiziert. Für kleinere Köder oder welche aus Balsaholz funzt das aber prima. Bei deinen älteren Modellen sind ja auch ein paar sehr abgefahrene dabei! 
So, nu muss ich aber auch pennen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

es gibt zwei Arbeitsweisen, wie man Wobbler Posen oder sonstige Formen herstellen kann, die kann man nochmals unterteilen:

a) Die Form wird aus Holz oder Kunststoff herausgearbeitet.
    1. Von Hand: gesägt, geschnitten und verschliffen.
    2. Mit einer kleinen CNC-Maschine gefräst und verschliffen.

b) Mit Hilfe einer Negativ-Form:
    1. Gespritzt.
    2. Geschäumt.
    3. Gegossen.

Bei 
a)
a-1) fallen die wenigsten Kosten an,
a-2) entstehen einmal Kosten für eine CNC-Maschine, aber dann ist man sehr
       fexibel und kann alle Formen selbst entwerfen oder nachbauen.
       Bei einem Erfolgsmodell ist die Wiedrholgenauigkeit garantiert.
       Wenn eine Zeichnung für eine Form vorhanden ist, kann sie
       leicht geändert werden.
       Eine Form um eine Faktor x kleiner oder größer zu machen ist 
       Minutensache.

b)        Für jede Formänderung muss eine neue Form gemacht werden
b-1)    Spritzgussform ist sehr teuer, es wird ein Spritzmaschine benötigt.
b-2-3) Die Herstellung der Negativform ist aufwendig und nicht ganz 
           billig.

Ich selbst mache meine Wobbler und Posen mit einer kleinen selbst gebauten CNC-Maschine.
So kann ich auch Posen aus Schaumstoff 
 - die nicht mehr angeboten werden - 
fertigen. 
Und jede Form wird genau so, wie ich sie wünsche und nicht nur so, wie sie im Laden gerade angeboten wird.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread !

CNC-Maschinen habe ich auf'fer Arbeit genug , muß ich nicht noch im Bastelkeller haben :v, ........außerdem fehlt mir dafür das Geld und das Fachwissen , diese zu installieren und zu programmieren .

Ich baue meine Köder aus Freude an der Handarbeit , bei der ich Ruhe und Entspannung finde , und nicht um ein Massenprodukt in möglichst kurzer Zeit herzustellen .

Posenkörper und runde Köderrohlinge aus Hartschaum oder Balsa kann man auch in jedem Bohrständer einfach formen ! 

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ihr scheint ja ein wenig Ahnung davon zu haben...von welchen Summen für eine Spritzgussmaschine bzw -form reden wir denn hier? Auf ihrer Seite ist eine kleine Collage, wo man die Arbeitsschritte ein wenig nachvollziehen kann und da sieht das alles recht einfach aus. Laut einem Bericht über die Herstellung, welcher auch auf der Seite zu finden ist, werden die Teile einfach gegossen, und dann in einer Hochdruckkammer gehärtet.
Finde jetzt nicht direkt, dass es übermäßig viel mehr Arbeit ist, als zB deine Köder Diemai, und ich glaube nicht, dass du über 100€ verlangen würdest, für einen deiner Swimbaits, auch wenn du davon leben müsstest.
Also 125€ sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich maßlos übertrieben...


----------



## Hechtmen71 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja ein wenig Ahnung davon zu haben...von welchen Summen für eine Spritzgussmaschine bzw -form reden wir denn hier? Auf ihrer Seite ist eine kleine Collage, wo man die Arbeitsschritte ein wenig nachvollziehen kann und da sieht das alles recht einfach aus. Laut einem Bericht über die Herstellung, welcher auch auf der Seite zu finden ist, werden die Teile einfach gegossen, und dann in einer Hochdruckkammer gehärtet.
> Finde jetzt nicht direkt, dass es übermäßig viel mehr Arbeit ist, als zB deine Köder Diemai, und ich glaube nicht, dass du über 100€ verlangen würdest, für einen deiner Swimbaits, auch wenn du davon leben müsstest.
> Also 125€ sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich maßlos übertrieben...


 
Hi!!

hir mal ein kleines Video das du eine Vorstellung hast wie das mit dem Spritzguss so geht

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rMLlqca4sQ&feature=related


----------



## weberei (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Schöne Rohlinge. 
Die Idee mit dem Klettband am Köderrad ist sehr gut, da kann man echt schnell mal umplatzieren und sowas. Wie du sagtest, größere Köder sind nicht ganz sicher fest. Da hätte ich auch Sorgen gehabt.
Und wie sind die Köder an der Stange befestigt? Ist in dem Holzstab ein kleiner Schlitz, wo dann die Ösen eingesteckt werden? Kann das nicht ganz genau erkennen...

@diemai:
wunderbare Wobbler, Propeller usw #6 Astrein!


----------



## stefano89 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtmen: das ist ja alles schön und gut, danke für den Link, aber so wie das Making of auf Luckylures.nl aussieht, hat der Hersteller mit Sicherheit keine kleine Spritzgussfabrik.
Ich konnte auch in dem Artikel keinerlei Hinweise finden, ob er überhaupt per Spritzgußverfahren produziert. Es ist einzig und allein die Rede davon, dass er seine Köder mit 2K Polyurethan gießt und sie dann in eine Hochdruckkammer zum Aushärten gibt, damit die Lufteinschlüsse minimiert werden...
Habe mich informiert und gelesen, dass eine Spritzgussanlage sich erst ab einigen Tausend Güssen bezahlt macht und für mehrere Millionen Güsse ausgelegt ist. Diese Summen erscheinen mir für einen Köderbauer wie ihn doch sehr utopisch. 
Falls ich da falsch liege berichtigt mich gerne, kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen.
Greez Steffen


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Hechtmen: das ist ja alles schön und gut, danke für den Link, aber so wie das Making of auf Luckylures.nl aussieht, hat der Hersteller mit Sicherheit keine kleine Spritzgussfabrik.
> Ich konnte auch in dem Artikel keinerlei Hinweise finden, ob er überhaupt per Spritzgußverfahren produziert. Es ist einzig und allein die Rede davon, dass er seine Köder mit 2K Polyurethan gießt und sie dann in eine Hochdruckkammer zum Aushärten gibt, damit die Lufteinschlüsse minimiert werden...
> Habe mich informiert und gelesen, dass eine Spritzgussanlage sich erst ab einigen Tausend Güssen bezahlt macht und für mehrere Millionen Güsse ausgelegt ist. Diese Summen erscheinen mir für einen Köderbauer wie ihn doch sehr utopisch.
> Falls ich da falsch liege berichtigt mich gerne, kanns mir nur schwer vorstellen.
> Greez Steffen


 
Ich kenne Jeep , den Mann hinter "Lucky Lures" , vom Tackleunderground , ........nach meiner Einschätzung benutzt er normale Formen zum Gießen von Harz , welches mit Microballs(oder wie die Dinger heißen ?) auftriebststark vermischt wird .

Solche Formen kann sich jeder versierte Bastler selbst herstellen , auf einigen Foren , z. B. "Koededesign" steht Einiges an Info dazu .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

ich habe mit meinem Beitrag geschrieben, welche Möglichkeiten es gibt Formteile herzustellen.
Dass man sie auch von Hand auch machen kann habe ich unter a-1) beschrieben. 
Bei mir ist es so: ich kann Teile von Hand machen, direkt CNC fräsen und Negativ-Formen CNC fräsen. Auch meine ganzen Blei-Formen habe ich so gefertigt.
Somit habe ich sehr viele Möglichkeiten und mache alle gerne.

Was ich nicht machen werde sind Spritzgussformen, weil die mir zu aufwendig sind. Auch das Spitzen ist nicht nur für einmal ein paar Teile zu machen und beim Material wäre ich eingeschränkt.

Noch zwei Richtigstellungen:
1.
Ich hatte das Wort "Schaumstoff" geschrieben und nicht "Hartschaum".
Posen die ich fräse sind aus weichem Schaummaterial, der Vorteil sie  sind "unkaputtbar" und werden kaum mehr angeboten.

2.
Meine CNC-Arbeiten sind keine Massenfertigungen, sondern ich habe die Freiheit von - einem Stück bis so viel ich möchte - zu fertigen.
Da ich keine Posen und Wobbler und Blei verkaufe, ist Massenfertigung auch kein Thema für mich.
Meine CNC-Maschine ist auch nicht mit den Industiemaschinen im Maschinenbau oder Holzverarbeitung zu vergleichen.
Ich habe sie speziell für meine Arbeiten konstruiert und gebaut.
Auch das hat Spaß gemacht.
Die Ausenmaße meiner Maschine sind 400 x 400 x 400 mm, der Fräsbereich 200 x 125 x 100 mm, Gewicht ca. 30 Kg.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Hechtmen71 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@*stefano89*

du hast recht. da ich in einer Firma arbeite wo wir zwei Spritzgussanlagen haben weiss ich was die kosten.

@Schoenwald

mach mal ein Foto von deiner cnc Fräse, interresiert mich


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Negativformen lassen sich auch ohne CNC Maschinen herstellen.

z.B.

Man schleift sich aus Holz die gewünschte Köderform zurecht. Dann den Köder mit Ösen versehen und mit einem Epoxydharz versiegeln. Dann fertigt man sich aus Kunststoffbeschichteter Spanplatte einen Kasten. In der Bodenplatte von dem Kasten werden die Köderrohlinge zur bis zur Hälfte eingelassen. Den Einfüllstutzen und Passnippel nicht vergessen.
Jetzt bestreicht man die komplette Innenseite samt Köder mit einem geeigneten Trennmittel ein und man gießt einen Gießharz der zum Negativformenbau geeignet ist in den Kasten und zwar so das die Köder mit etwa 0.5cm Harz bedeckt sind. Nun das ganze aushärten lassen. 
Wenn der Harz fertig ausgehärtet ist nimmt man den Kasten auseinander und man hat die erste Hälfte der Negativform vor sich liegen.
Jetzt baut man den Kasten wieder zusammen und man legt die Erste Hälfte der Gussform ( Mit den Gießnestern nach oben ) in den Kasten. Jetzt die Rohlinge in die Gießnester legen und alles wieder mit dem Trennmittel bestreichen und wieder das Gießharz einfüllen und aushärten lassen. 
Nach dem Aushärten des Gießharzes alles wieder auseinander nehmen und man hat die Fertige Gussform wieder vor sich liegen.

Wichtig: Der Gießharz darf keine Schrumpfung beim aushärten aufweisen. Sonst werden Die Rohlinge beim Aushärten eingeklemmt und man bekommt diese nicht mehr aus der Form. Da wäre die Arbeit umsonst gewesen.

Das Funktioniert ähnlich wie bei meinem Thread " Bleigussformen selber bauen. Nur halt mit Gießharz und nicht mit Spachtelmasse. Spachtelmasse würde die Trennmittel die zum Schaum und Kunststoffgießen aufsaugen und man würde die Form nicht mehr auseinander bekommen, weil sich der Kunsstoff mit der Spachtelmasse verkleben würde. 

Ein weiterer Nachteil für Hobbybastler sind die Anschaffungskosten der Kunststoffe. z.B. ein Kg von einem Hart-Pur Schaum als 2K Rohkomponenten mit 6facher Ausdehnung kostet in etwa 30€ + Märchensteuer.....dazu das Trennmittel noch mal die 15€ + Steuer + evtl. weitere benötigte Komponenten......
Viele Rohkunststoffe bekommt man als Privatperson garnicht erst weil die diese für Industrie und andere Gewerbe vorbehalten sind.


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessantes Thema..., ist aber nichts für mich.
Lieber sägen, schnitzen, schleifen usw.
Macht weiter, ich geh jetzt angeln bei 14° +! |wavey:


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was ich vergessen habe, für diese Art des Kunststoffgießens sind nur Kaltvernetzende Kunststoffe geeignet und die auch Drucklos aushärten. Man hat eher selten ja eigentlich keine Druckkammer zur verfügung mit dem man zusätzlich noch tempern kann.

Einfüllen könnte man den flüssigen Kunststoff mit einer Kathterspritze. Problem ist, das viele Kunststoffe schon nach kurzer Zeit anfangen zu reagieren und schon nach einer Minute anfangen zu vernetzen......


----------



## Barschjäger2011 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen...hier auch mal ein paar meiner Eigenexemplare 

Gruß


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Barschjäger2011 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...hier auch mal ein paar meiner Eigenexemplare
> 
> Gruß



Ja sehen gut aus!#6

So ein paar Köder mit Spinnerblätter oder Propeller sind bestimmt nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## weberei (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Köder, gute Zusammenstellung aus Wobbler/Jerkbait und Spinner/Twister usw.
Bestimmt fängig!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ralle,

selbsverständlich braucht man um Negativformen herzustellen keine CNC-Maschine.
Ich habe schon viele Negativ-Formen ohne CNC-Maschine erstellt.
Es waren Formen aus Alu, damit ich sie als Bleigussformen verwenden konnte.
Auch Schwimmer-, Pilger- und Wobblerformen habe ich aus Alu gemacht.
Die Schwimmer (Posen) habe ich mit Styropror ausgeschäumt.

Wie habe ich die Alu-Form hergestellt?
- Zwie Hälften mit Gips abgeformt (Negativform).
- Diese Hälften habe ich als Modelle benutzt, um sie in Sand
  abzuformen. Wenn man den richtigen Gießsand verwendet,
  wird die Oberfläche ziemlich glatt.
- Alu geschmolzen und die Sandform ausgegossen.
- Mit der Bohrmaschine den Eingusstrichter eingesenkt.

Werkzeuge die benötigt werden?
Alu zum gießen.
1 Gießlöffel,
1 Schweißbrenner,
1 Tüte Gießsand,
1 Formkasten (kann man selbst machen),
1 Bohrmaschine.

Wer keinen Schweißbrenner selbst hat, kann auch das Alu in einer Schlosserei schmelzen und seine Form ausgießen.

Die in diesem und vorhergehenden Beitrag gelisteten Vorschläge, sind Beispiele aus meiner persönlichen Praxis. Wenn ich das Wort CNC schreibe bedeutet es nicht, dass ich - nur mit CNC - Angelzubehör mache. Für bestimmte Gewässer (bei scheuen Döbel) habe ich auch schon Posen aus Schilf oder Schilfwurzeln gemacht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin zusammen 
schöne teile habt ihr in meiner abwesendheit gebastelt, weiter so :m

wollte mich auch wieder zurück melden. habe die letzten wochen und monate keine zeit gehabt etwas zu bastelm. jetzt ist der winter da und ich war die letzten tage etwas fleissiger. wenn die farbe und das epox drauf ist, kommen auch wieder bilder.

gruss


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Sylvio,

hier:
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm
findest Du das gewünschte Foto.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Du liegst vollkommen richtig. Ein kleiner Schlitz mit der Puksäge, da die Öse rein und fertig. Allerdings hält auch das bei den größeren Ködern nicht einwandfrei, habe deshalb noch zwei Stäbe mit einer Klemme aus dem Gardinenbereich gebastelt. 

Am hinteren Ende des Rades abe ich einfach einen sich mitdrehenden Schraubdeckel von einem Würstchenglas montiert um die großen Teile nach hinten abzustützen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> wenn die farbe und das epox drauf ist, kommen auch wieder bilder.



Bin schon gespannt darauf was für Kunstwerke wir zusehen bekommen. :m



Hab den Schnurswimbait jetzt auch fertig.

Sinkend, Länge 13 cm







Und ein Kellerfund wurde auch endlich fertig.

Sinkend, Länge 11 cm






Die beiden müssen noch gut durch trocknen, getestet wird eventuell am Montag.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Sylvio,
> 
> hier:
> http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm
> ...


 
Hallo Theodor 

Danke für denn Link, sehr schöne Maschine#6
Was kostet so ein Teil?


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Sylvio,
> 
> hier:
> http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm
> ...


 
Ist ja niedliches Ding , .......gerade richtig zum Ausfräsen von präzisen Gußformen(wie man ja sieht) , .........aber wiegesagt , für mich wär das nix , .......habe so'ne Hobby-Fräse von Proxxon und 'n "Dremel" ,..... ist zwar bei Weitem nicht so genau , aber mir reicht es , ........gieße sowieso nicht soooo viele Bleiköder/teile und meine Wobbler schnitze ich auch lieber anstatt zu sie zu gießen oder zu schäumen .

Bis ich soweit wäre , so'n NC-Programm zu schreiben(falls ich das überhaupt noch gebacken kriege) , hätte ich meine Form auf die altmodische Methode schon fertig , glaub'ich .

Anbei 'n Foto einiger meiner Formen(Hälften) .

@ west1

Hubert , du warst ja wieder extrem fleißig , .........könnte glatt neidisch werden!

Ich klebe gerade bei 'nem guten Dutzend PVC-Wobbler Schaufeln und Drahtformen ein , ......das dauert !

.................und ich hab' auch noch einige fertige Rohlinge im Keller gefunden.......|kopfkrat#c!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Silvio,

Deine Frage: "Was kostet die Maschine" ... ist schwer zu beantworten.
Es kommt darauf an, welche Teile verbaut werden.
Z.B.: Die Frässpindel
a) Oberfräse aus dem Baumarkt ab 50 Euro,
b) HF-Spindel mit Frequenzumrichter bis 3500 Euro.
Mit a) kann man genau so Teile fräsen wie mit b).

Mechanik mit Steuerung und Steuerungssoftware (ohne Frässpindel) von ca. 1000 bis 2000 Euro.

Als Vorab-Info: ich selbst verkaufe keine Maschinen und auch keine Teile dazu, deshalb ist es mir egal, ob jemand Angelzubehör mit Hilfe von CNC fertigen will oder nicht. 

Die Maschine habe ich nicht nur zum fräsen von Angelzubehör gebaut,
von Platinen, technische Teile bis Puzzle für Kinder fräse ich damit alles.

Noch ein paar allgemeine Worte zu den Kosten: 
als ich die Maschine konstruiert und gebaut habe, habe ich nicht besonders über die Kosten nachgedacht, ich wollte einfach so eine Maschine haben und habe mir den Wunsch verwirklicht.

Es ging mir auch nicht darum billig und massenhaft Angelzubehör zu fertigen, sondern ich wollte Teile fertigen, die es so, wie meine Wünsche waren, nicht oder nicht mehr gab. 
Ein Beispiel: wenn ich einen Schwimmer kaufe auf dem 10 gr steht und noch einen auf dem auch 10 gr steht und  beide Schwimmer mit 10 gr beschwere schaut jeder unterschiedlich weit aus dem Wasser.
Jetzt kann ich sie so machen dass alle 10 gr Schwimmer so weit aus dem Wasser schauen wie ich es haben möchte, ohne am Blei zu schnippeln.
Mit anderen Teilen ist es oft genau so.
Da war meine Motivation als ich die Maschine gebaut habe.

Hätte ich zuerst über Euronen nachgedacht, hätte ich die Maschine nicht gebaut.

Inzwischen ist es so, dass bei kleinen Zubehörteilen der Kunde kräftig zur Kasse gebeten wird. Das ist im Angelgeschäft genau so, wie im Elektro - Super - Markt.
Wenn ich 50 Euro ausgebe habe ich meistens sehr wenig in der Tüte.

Für Schwimmer, Blei, Pilger, Wobbler und Blinker gebe ich kein Geld mehr aus und alle Teile sind genau so wie ich sie haben möchte.
Und wenn ich einen Hänger habe mit Blei, Blinker oder Wobbler, vergrabe ich kein oder nur das Geld für die Drillinge.

Auch beim Schenken, von Schwimmern Blinker oder Wobbler kann ich großzügig sein.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Für Schwimmer, Blei, Pilger, Wobbler und Blinker gebe ich kein Geld mehr aus und alle Teile sind genau so wie ich sie haben möchte.
> Und wenn ich einen Hänger habe mit Blei, Blinker oder Wobbler, vergrabe ich kein oder nur das Geld für die Drillinge.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor



Hi Theodor,

also umsonst ist auch der selbstbau von Ködern nicht.......Das Material (Balsaholz oder was auch immer), Maschienen (und wenn es nur ein Dremel ist) kostet alles sein Geld. Der Vorteil ist eben das man alles so gestalten und abstimmen kann wie man es gern haben möchte. Umsonst ist nicht mal der Tod....

CNC Maschine und Gießmaschine würde ich mir erst dann anschaffen wenn ich den Wobblerbau kommerziell betreiben würde.

Zum Selbstbau einer CNC Maschine fehlt mir leider das Wissen und das Geld. Auch wenn das Thema sehr interessant ist, diese Kosten lohnen sich am Ende für einen Normalbastler nicht.


----------



## weberei (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
Klasse Swimbaits! Wie gewohnt sehr schön.
Legst echt wieder ein gutes Tempo vor, da kommt ja keiner hinterher 

@Naghul:
Freue mich schon sehr auf deine Kunstwerke 
Lass uns nicht zu lange warten


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ralle,

"... umsonst ist auch der Selbstbau von Ködern nicht..."

Das stimmt, aber man kann die Kosten einschränken.
Zwei Beispiele: 
- Schwimmer
  Als Schaumstoff verwende ich die Kniekissen, die es in den 
  Gartenmärkten gibt. Da kostet ein Kissen 3,40 Euro.
  Aus dem mache ich ca. 50 Schwimmer, die Kosten für den 
  Schwimmerkörper sind dann ca. 7 Cent die Antenne noch dazu
  mit 5 Cent, Strom beim fräsen 8 Cent ergibt Gesamtkosten
  von 20 Cent pro Schwimmer.
- Wobbler
  Pappelholz, 0 Cent, es sind Abfallstücke vom Sägewerk.
  Schaufeln fräse ich aus Plattenmaterial, da sind die Kosten
  für ein Wobbler höchstens 10 Cent. Blei zum beschweren ist
  Abfall vom Klempner 0 Cent, Drahteinlage kostet für ein Wobbler 
  auch nur 10 Cent.
  Farbe zum anmalen ca. 10 Cent, 
  Stromkosten beim Fräsen 20 Cent.
  Ergibt 50 Cent.
  Zum Schluss kommen noch Spengringe und Drillinge dazu.
  Da kann man je nach Qualität und Größe bis 1 Euro pro
  Wobbler ausgeben.
  Die Gesamtkosten sind dann ca. 1,50 Euro pro Wobbler.

Es bleibt noch die Frage: Rechne ich die Arbeitszeit oder nicht?
Wenn ich sie rechne:
Das Werkstück einscannen oder zeichnen zwischen 10 Minuten und 2 Stunden, je nach Form.
CNC Programm erstellen zwischen einer Minute und 20 Minuten.
Fräsen, zwischen 10 Minuten bist 30 Minuten
 - da muss ich aber nicht daneben stehen -.
Nacharbeit:
Bei Wobblern Draht biegen, kleben verschleifen und lackieren, ca. 1/2 Stunde pro Wobbler.
Bei Schwimmern fällt keine Nacharbeit an, die Fraben für den Schaumstoff wähle ich so, dass sie passen.

Du hast geschrieben:
"Der Vorteil ist eben das man alles so gestalten und abstimmen kann wie man es gern haben möchte".
Es ist mir das Wichtigste.

Fazit:
Es ist Unsinn, eine CNC-Maschine zu bauen oder zu kaufen und sich in das Thema CAD/CNC einarbeiten, weil man Geld für Zubehör sparen will.
Wenn man die Arbeitszeit als Arbeitszeit rechnet und nicht als Hobby überhaupt nicht.

Wenn man aber eine Maschine - warum auch immer - hat, geht am Gesamtpreis der Maschine, mit jedem Teil das man fertigt, etwas ab.
Das ist erfreulich!

Thema CNC und Massenfertigung?
Es herrscht immer noch die Meinung CNC ist für die Massenfertigung.
Das war so bis vor ca. 20 Jahren, da war es sehr aufwendig und teuer komplizierte CNC-Programme zu schreiben und eine Steuerung kostete ab 60000 Mark. Da wurden die Maschine wirklich für die Massenfertigung eingesetzt.
Als der PC kam hat sich das alles geändert (ist aber bei manchen noch nicht angekommen). Eine gute Ablaufsteuerung kostet heute 350 Euro und kann mehr als eine Steuerung die 60000 DM gekostet hatte.
Ein aufwendiges und kompliziertes CNC-Programm für das ein teuerer Programmierer Tage gebraucht hat, wird heute mit den PC in weniger als einer Minute erstellt.
Deshalb wird "heute" CNC genau so für die Einzelfertigung wie für die Massenfertigung eingesetzt.
Ich selbst mache fast nur Einzelteile damit.
Gießformen meistens nur zwei, eine für meinen Freund und eine für mich.
Wenn ein Wobbler erprobt und gut ist, mache ich vielleicht 20 gleiche Teile, das ist aber die Ausnahme.

Mit der CNC-Maschine ist es so wie mit meinem Reisemobil, das ich auch selbst ausgebaut habe. 
Zur Frage: Braucht man so etwas?
Meine Anwort: Keine Ahnung, ich wollte beides nicht missen.

Grüße
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Braucht man so etwas: Nein!
Macht sowas Spaß: aber sicher doch!!!

Sicher benötigt niemand hier eine CNC-Maschine, aber genau so ist es doch auch zB mit einer Airbrush...die Fische störts nicht, ob gepinselt oder gebrusht, der Lauf ist wichtiger als das Dekor.
Die Fische interessierts auch nicht, ob ein Schwimmer 3mm mehr aus dem Wasser ragt als der andere, aber wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, soetwas zu benutzen, dann ist das doch einfach klasse.
Am Anfang hab ich Wobbler auch gebaut weil ich mir gesagt hab, es sei billiger...aber das ist mir mittlerweile auch egal. Ich mag einfach diese Individualität, die Freiheit Köder oder Posen zB nach meinen eigenen Vorzügen zu bauen und auf die Verhältnisse des Gewässers abzustimmen. 
So eine CNC-Maschine weckt doch auch wieder das Kind im Mann. Man kann damit spielen und hat dabei so viele Möglichkeiten, wie Schoenwald schon beschrieben hat.
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, mir selbst so eine Maschine zu bauen, würd ichs direkt tun.

Greez


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Greez,

genau getroffen, voll durchschaut!
Besser und einfacher als Du, hätte man meine Beiträge nicht beurteilen können.
Ich hatte mir vorher überlegt, ob ich den Airbrush-Vergleich bringe, Du hast es treffend gemacht.

Zu:
"Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, mir selbst so eine Maschine zu bauen, würd ichs direkt tun."
Schau hier:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fe-Krk9r3w


Viele Grüße
Theodor


----------



## ->x.Andi* (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow da is man mal ne zeit nicht da und man verliert gleich mal voll den anschluss. xD naja mit meinem swimbait geht es nur langsam voran muss morgen erst wieder draht besorgen, dann kanns weiter gehen


----------



## diemai (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> wow da is man mal ne zeit nicht da und man verliert gleich mal voll den anschluss. xD naja mit meinem swimbait geht es nur langsam voran muss morgen erst wieder draht besorgen, dann kanns weiter gehen


 

Viel Glück damit:m!

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier ist meine maschine mit dem ich meine köder baue:m


----------



## stefano89 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist das ne CNC? Welches Programm? Selbst gebaut? Sieht kompiziert aus, war sicherlich teuer! :vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Naghul, 

kannst Du mit Deiner Wundermaschine auch Blinker ausschneiden?
Wenn Ja, welche Blechdicke?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=62848


----------



## Naghul (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

blinker sind meine spezialität, die dauerne ne weile aber dafür werden sie umso schöner zum schluss #6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> blinker sind meine spezialität, die dauerne ne weile aber dafür werden sie umso schöner zum schluss #6



Gratulation! Da werde ich richtig neidisch.


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun bleibt mal sachlich.....Ohne dem wichtigsten Werkzeug wird man mit keiner der bis jetzt erwähnten Techniken zum Köderbau was hin bekommen....


----------



## diemai (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hier ist meine maschine mit dem ich meine köder baue:m


 


:q:q:q:vik:!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

eine sachliche Frage:
Wer kennt einen Lieferant für Glasperlen mit Loch, Durchmesser von 5 bis 8 mm. Farbe am liebsten Rot?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine sachliche Frage:
> Wer kennt einen Lieferant für Glasperlen mit Loch, Durchmesser von 5 bis 8 mm. Farbe am liebsten Rot?
> ...


 
In Deutschland ist mir außer Glückstreffern im Angelladen oder Flohmarkt keiner bekannt .

http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.php?m=search_results&search=glass+beads


http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/glass_beads.htm



Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

danke für die Adressen, schade, dass in Deutschland nichts zu finden ist.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> 
> danke für die Adressen, schade, dass in Deutschland nichts zu finden ist.
> 
> ...


 
Ich sage nur , das mir nix bekannt ist , .......sogar der nächstbeste Angelladen könnte durchaus welche haben , auch so Bastelgeschäfte , ........oder einfach 'mal googeln ,.... ist immer  'n bißchen Glück dabei !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## teddy- (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo

google mal nach glasperlen gibs doch überall 

gruß teddy


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die haben Perlen in jeglicher Art
http://www.branchenbuchsuche.de/magneto-spielwaren-vertriebs-gmbh-in-seesen_943410


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Theodor,

gib einfach Glasperlen bei ebay ein.....über 27.000 Ergebnisse. Da is bestimmt was dabei.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Teddy,

die Stichworte "tschechischen Glasperlen" haben bei Google brauchbare Ergebnisse gebracht, jetzt habe ich Lieferadressen in Deutschland.

Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

bei den Modellbauausstellungen (die nächsten Tage ist die Echtdampf in Karlsruhe) sind immer mehrere Aussteller für Airbrush und Farben.
Die Auswahl ist meistens groß.
Wegen der Reinigung verwende ich am liebsten Acryl-Farben.
Bisher habe ich Farben von Createx verwendet.
Welche Farben von welchem Hersteller (Marke) sind für Wobbler aus Holz zu empfehlen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bondex (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die meisten sprühen hier wohl mit Aerocolor von Schmincke. Ich selber benutze zum brushen gerne Autobasislacke von Lesonal weil die schneller trocknen, lichtecht sind und besser decken. Noch dazu sind sie sehr sehr billig


----------



## don rhabano (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glasperlen gibts doch im Netz zu genüge....

Du kannst dir aber auch 10Stück für 3Euro von Jackson kaufen. Fängste bestimmt doppelt so viel mit :m.

Ich hab mit vor nem halben Jahr fürs Riggen 200Stück ( paar Euro für 50Stück)gekauft und jetzt vll. 50 abgerissen.

lg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

wenn ich einen neuen Wobbler mache, fertige ich ihn aus zwei Hälften, die ich später verklebe.
Dazu fertige ich immer eine Hälfte mehr, die später zum vermessen benutze.

Beim ersten Bild ist der fertige handgemachte Wobbler und die Musterhälfte abgebildet.

Als Werkzeuge habe ich 
1 Japansäge, 1 Feile, 1 Messer (Opinel), Schmirgel und Bohrer 3 mm verwendet.

Als der Prototyp getestet war, habe ich die weiteren Wobbler mit der CNC-Machine gefräst.
Beim zweiten Bild ist der mit der Maschine gefräste Wobbler und eine Hälfte abgebildet.

Werkzeuge CNC-Maschine mit Radiusfräser 4 mm.

Da beide Wobbler von mir gemacht wurden a) von Hand, b) Maschine, sind die Ergebnisse gut zu vergleichbar.

Bei beiden Produkten ist bei der Form kein Qualitätsunterschied.

Arbeitsaufwand und Wiederholgenauigkeit habe ich bei dem Beispiel nicht berücksichtigt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich einen neuen Wobbler mache, fertige ich ihn aus zwei Hälften, die ich später verklebe.



Theodor ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze CNC geschreibe gelesen.

Wieso stellst du den Wobbler in zwei Hälften her?

Wenns nicht gerade ein Mehrteiler mit etwas komplizierter Drahtverbindung werden soll, ist das teilen doch nicht nötig.

Oder packt es deine CNC Maschine nicht den Körper am Stück zu fräsen? |kopfkrat

Hier siehst du meine Maschinen.


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Fräst du nur den äußeren Umriss oder auch den (halben)Querschnitt ?

Wie ist die Schnuröse befestigt(sieht recht klein aus im Vergleich zu den Hakenösen) und ist die Schaufel zusätzlich zum Einkleben noch gesichert ?

Die Schaufel sieht aus , als wenn sie aus Alu-Blech wäre ?

@ west1

Hast recht , Hubert ,....... zwei Hälften machen ja eigentlich nur bei durchgendem Drahtsystem Sinn , .........kann aber an dem Wobbler keine Drahtverbindung zur Schnuröse entdecken !

Habe so'ne Bauweise auch schon 'mal probiert , aber nur , weil ich Halbrundstäbe aus Fichte verwendet habe , ......die beiden Hälften hatte ich zum Bearbeiten mit Zahnstochern verstiftet , ...die Schnuröse war aber am Körper .

Vollkörper mit Bauchschlitz(oder sogar nur mit Schraubösen) bauen ist wesentlich einfacher und schneller .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze CNC geschreibe gelesen.
> 
> Wieso stellst du den Wobbler in zwei Hälften her?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

zuerst möchte ich Dir mitteilen, dass Du dir viel Arbeit machst, damit der Wobbler auch sehr gut aussieht.
Das Ergebnis ist auch dem entsprechend.

Kiemendeckel und Augen wäre auch für mich kein Problem egal ob von Hand oder mit der Maschine.
Da bin ich einfach zu faul, vielleicht mache ich es beim nächsten Wobblertyp auch.

Nun zur Frage: Warum zwei Hälften?
a)
Der Hauptgrund ist das Spannen des Werkstückes.
Ich kann das Holz flach auf den Tisch spannen und
entweder mit Vakuum oder mit doppelt klebendem Klebeband befestigen.

Da beide Hälften zwei Passbohrungen bekommen, stimmen sie zum Schluss sehr gnau überein.
Auf der Innenseite der Hälften fräse ich die Aussparungen für den Draht und für die Bleibeschwerung. Zusätzlich den Schlitz für die Schaufel.
Wenn die Hälften von der Maschine kommen, werden sie mit Kleber bestrichen, der vorgebogene Draht und das Blei eingelegt, zusammengeschoben und Rundholz (mit Kleber) in die Passbohrungen geschoben. Ist alles zusammengesteckt wird die Schaufel eingeschoben.
Ist dann der Kleber ausgehärtet werden die überstehenden Rundhölzer abgesägt und die Form verschmirgelt.
Außer dem Absägen der kleinen Holzdübel und Verschleifen des Körpers, ist keine mechanische Arbeit mehr erforderlich.

b)
Mit einer Drehvorrichtung kann die Maschine Werkstücke von allen Seiten bearbeiten.
Wenn ich den Wobbler in einener Spannung bearbeite (Vor- und Rückseite) muss ich an beiden Enden ein Zapfen stehen lassen zum drehen um 180° und dem Zapfen zum Schluss weg machen.
Einen Schlitz für den Draht und das Blei sägen, das Ganze verspachtel und verschleifen. Der Schlitz für die Schaufel muss auch noch gemacht werden.

Fazit: Mit einer CNC-Maschine, ist es in dem Fall einfacher und weniger Arbeit mit zwei Hälften zu arbeiten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

nun zu Deinen Fragen:
Das Teil (Hälfte) wird komplett aus dem Vollen gefrast, so wie die Hälfte auf dem Bild sieht das Teil aus wenn es von der Maschine kommt.
Die Innenseite der Hälften (für Draht und Beschwerung) kann vorher oder nacher gefräst werden.
Die Schaufel ist aus Makrolon.
Sie muss nicht extra gesichert werden, da geht der Draht in der Mitte durch und das Makrolon verklebt sich sehr gut mit dem Holz, es sitzt auch sehr passend.

Die Sprengringe sind wirklich etwas zu groß, ich habe sie für das Bild einfach eingefädelt.
Deine andere Beobachrung "kleine Schnuröse", das hat einen Grund:
Bei diesem Wobbler-Typ, besonders bei den kleineren Mustern, läuft der Wobbler besser, wenn kein Wirbel über der Schaufel ist, auch nicht ein kleiner Wirbel.
Deshalb binde ich für Zander die Schnur und für Hecht den Draht direkt an die Öse, es ist dann egal ob die Öse klein oder groß ist.
Durchgehendes Drahtsystem, verwende ich meistens.
Mit einer Biegevorrichtung: Holz mit Steckstiften ist der Draht sehr schnell gebogen und muss nur noch in die gefrästen Rillen eingelegt werden.

Wenn ich Wobbler durch schäumen herstelle lege ich auch immer den Draht mit ein, damit er sich mit dem Kunststoff verbackt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald:
sehr schöne Wobbler! Gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut!
Wie bemalst du die? Per Hand und Pinsel oder Airbrush (das wäre mein Tipp).
Das Einzige, was ich ändern würde, sind die Augen. Male oder klebe sie doch etwas mehr auf die Seite, nicht so weit anch vorne. Würde ich zumindest so machen.
Aber die sind echt klasse!


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

...............vielen Dank für die Info , .....mir war halt einiges unklar #c!

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor ich hab jetzt nicht das ganze CNC geschreibe gelesen.



Da hast Du wenig verpasst, wenn man mir einer vormachen will, dass er Blinker aus Blech mit dem Teppichmesser schneiden kann, um damit meine Informationen zu CNC ins lächerliche zu ziehen.
Das sind keine Informationen, darauf kann man verzichten.

Du hast ein schönes informative Video bereitgestellt.
So stelle ich mir Erfahrungsaustauch vor, von dem alle etwas haben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> So stelle ich mir Erfahrungsaustauch vor, von dem alle etwas haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor



Danke für die Erklärung! 

Denke genau so.

Leider ist halt der ein oder andere nicht bereit auf eine gestellte Frage ein oder zwei Sätze zuschreiben, Stimmts!? #c


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Schoenwald:
> Wie bemalst du die? Per Hand und Pinsel oder Airbrush (das wäre mein Tipp).
> Das Einzige, was ich ändern würde, sind die Augen. Male oder klebe sie doch etwas mehr auf die Seite, nicht so weit anch vorne. Würde ich zumindest so machen.
> Aber die sind echt klasse!



Teils mit dem Pinsel und zum Schluss Airbrush.
Da war das kalte Wetter schuld, dass ich kaum etwas mit Airbrush machen konnte. Ich habe keinen beheizten Raum, wo ich rumsprühen kann.

Die Augen!
Das sagen alle, dass die nicht passen.
Als ich vor Jahren diesen Wobblertyp gefunden habe, habe ich sehr gut damit gefangen.
Er hatte so Augen, wie bei meinem Bild und nun kann ich mich nicht trennen von dem "Gesicht".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Naghul (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Da hast Du wenig verpasst, wenn man mir einer vormachen will, dass er Blinker aus Blech mit dem Teppichmesser schneiden kann, um damit meine Informationen zu CNC ins lächerliche zu ziehen.
> Das sind keine Informationen, darauf kann man verzichten.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor




hmm, ok wusste net das du diesen beitrag hier so ernst nimmst und keiner will deine arbeit ins lächerlich ziehen. von mir aus kannst du dir schuhe fräsen oder sonst was. ich habe viel respekt vor leuten die sich so mit der sache so befassen und alle techniken ausnutzen.

wie gesagt sollte nur etwas auflockern und ging überhaupt nicht an dich oder an deine arbeit. jeder so wie er meint.

gruss


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@schoenwald: Die Augen sind stimmig. Würde da nichts ändern. Das Gesamtbild muss stimmen. Mag die einfachen Motive wie sie Nils Master, Turus Ukko etc machen bzw Rapala und alle anderen früher auch gemacht haben. 3D Augen sind oft einfach fehl am Platz. Aber da die Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Mach weiter so.#6 Es macht Freude mitzulesen und mal was neues zu erfahren!

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Auf welcher Spurweite fährst Du? Buntbahner?#h


----------



## stefano89 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald: du solltest die Beiträge von Naghul und mir ein bischen lockerer sehn, war doch nur ein Scherz. Sowas gibts hier durchaus öfter, liegen ja nicht im Wettstreit untereinander.
Naghul ist auch niemand, der hier Krawall stiften will oder nur für dumme Kommentare hierher kommt, wirste aber merken, wenn du seine Arbeiten siehst |supergri

Habe heute das Paket von Behnke bekommen, und gleichzeitig noch die bestellte Feinwaage. Die ersten Tests verliefen sehr gut. Habe entgegen eines Mitglieds hier, weiß nichtmehr wer das gesagt hatte, das 5 min Epox benutzt, um Augen herzustellen. Zuerst einen Kleks mit der mitbestellten Farbpaste schwarz angemischt und auf Alutape getropft, dann klares Epoxi drüber, und es hat prima geklappt.
Habe bis jetzt nur mit Envirotex gearbeitet und noch nie mit 5 min Epoxi und war überrascht als ich es unter ne 100Watt Glühbirne hielt und es nach 20s direkt knüppelhart wurde 
Ein geiles Zeug.
Werde jetzt die Augen fertig machen und dann später vllt ein paar Fotos reinstellen.

Greez Steffen


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89: Ich konnte auch um Gottes Willen nicht wissen das Du eine 100W Heizlampe benutzt. Danke für diesen Tip.:l Werde es beim Einkleben der Ösen auch mal damit probieren. Aber ohne Wärme ist das 5Min Behnke Epoxy schon recht niedrigviskos.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## stefano89 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Joa, das kann natürlich sein, ich hab hier auch gute 27 Grad in meinem Zimmer . Normal arbeite ich auch in der Werkstatt (unbeheizt) und dort hats jetzt knackige 12 Grad.

Ps: sorry, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, ist leider nur ne 60Watt Lampe, kenne mich mit solchen Sachen nicht wirklich aus. Aber die heizt ganzschön 

So, editiere jetzt einfach nochmal, befor ich 100 neue Comments mache...
Hab jetzt die Augen fertig, muss beim nächsten mal drauf achten, dass ich nicht so viel Luft untermische, waren zu viele Bläschen. War aber auch nur erstmal ein Test, mit den Paar Augen komm ich ja nicht weit. Werde dann vllt auch zum Vergleich nochmal das normale Epoxi nehmen.
Sind bis auf die unteren alle auf Alutape, kommt nur auf der Karteikarte nicht so rüber. Das wirkt dann erst auf nem dunklen Hintergrund richtig.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht schlecht die Augen, ich würde aber die Augen gleich in der zuvor ausgebohrten Augenhöle machen. Als Linse würde ich eine halbe Styroporkugel nehmen die vorher schwarz anmale und in die Augenhöle einklebe.

So, hier noch ein paar Rohlinge von mir. Eine Jerkserie von 7 -15cm ansteigend in 2cm Schritten. Mit einer relativ gleichen Formgebung....


----------



## stefano89 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit den Augen direkt auf den Köder ist eigentlich keine schlechte Idee, werd ich auch mal versuchen. Manko wäre der Untergrund, weil ich den Glanz des Alutapes haben will.
Nur ich finde das mit dem Tropfen einfacher und realistischer als mit einer Kugel.
Was ich noch suche, ist eine Möglichkeit die Kreise perfekt aus dem Tape zu schneiden/stanzen, sind mir noch zu unrund 

Deine Jerks gefallen mir, man sieht direkt dass es ne Familie ist :-D


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für runde Löscher kannst du doch so eine Ösenlochzange verwenden. Solche die auch die Schuster verwenden. Da kannst du glaube ich Löscher von 2 - 10mm damit machen. 
Oder du zeichnest dir mit Hilfe von Stiftkappen und nem Edding die Kreise aufs Tape und schneidest die dann mit einer Schere, Kuttermesser oder Skalpell aus. Kannst ja auch das Alutape in die vertiefte Augenhöle kleben. Ich würde vorher die Augenhöle mit Metallic Gelb, silber oder Rot brushen und dann die schwarze Halbkugel einkleben. Es muss ja keine komplette Halbkugel sein, wenn die so 1-1,5mm hoch ist dann reicht das und sieht gut aus.....mache ich nämlich so.


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Was ich noch suche, ist eine Möglichkeit die Kreise perfekt aus dem Tape zu schneiden/stanzen, sind mir noch zu unrund


 
Besorg dir 'ne Lochpfeife(Locheisen) , ........billiger könntest du's mit'm Stück rundherum angeschliffenem Stahlrohr probieren , ....5mm Durchmesser geht mit'm Papierlocher .

@ Ralle307

Sehr gut gelungenes Set , .............und alle aus dem gleichen Holz geschnitzt , so wie's aussieht !

Du wirst feststellen , das die Köder , obwohl von der Form her gleich aussehend , wohl nicht alle die gleichen Laufeigenschaften haben werden !

Das liegt daran , das deren Auftriebs-Volumen im Verhältnis zu ihren Metall-Bestandteilen von Köder zu Köder nicht gleich bleibt , ........ich habe festgestellt , das Verkleinerungen fast immer instabiler laufen als die Normalgrößen(man kann im Verhältnis nicht so viel Ballast anbringen) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na das mit Eddingkappen und Locher hab ich gemacht, aber bei normalem Ausschneiden ist mir das Ergebnis einfach noch nicht perfekt genug.
Und brushen is schwer, so ohne Airbrush :-D
Werd mir aber sicher bald eine zulegen, steht schon seit langem auf meiner ToDoListe...


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Ralle307
> 
> Sehr gut gelungenes Set , .............und alle aus dem gleichen Holz geschnitzt , so wie's aussieht !
> 
> ...



Danke, hat auch ne Menge Zeit und Feingefühl gekostet die so hin zu bekommen....

Zur Ausbleiung, Das Problem hatte ich am Anfang. Darum habe ich mir Bleistifte in den stärken vom 3mm - 12mm gegossen die ich mir von der Länge her noch zuschneide. Nachdem ich das Drahtsystem drin habe, verfülle ich den Schlitz vom Drahtsystem wieder mit dem Holz aus dem der Köder ist. dann wird der Köder das erste mal mit Harz versiegelt. Wenn der ausgehärtet ist, mache ich mir 3-4 Punkte aus an denen die Bleistifte rein sollen und ich lote den Köder in einer Wasserschüssel aus. Wenn ich dann weiß wieviel Blei wohin bohre ich mir an den Stellen die nötigen Löcher und klebe die Bleie mit 5min Epoxy ein. wenn das getan ist, wird der Köder nochmal in der Wasserschüssel kontrolliert. Falls was nicht mehr stimmt, kann ich die Bleistifte ggf. noch etwas ausbohren. Dann versigele ich die Löcher mit Pur-Spachtel von Ponal oder eben mit dem Holz aus dem der Köder ist. Nach dem Aushärten der Spachtelmasse oder des Holzleims schleife ich die Bachpartie wieder in ihre alte Form und versiegele den Köder mit noch einer Schicht Epoxy. Das haut meistens hin. Sicherlich kann man nichts gegen die je nach Ködergröße unterschiedliche Wasserverdrängung machen aber soweit machen die Jerks in den unterschiedlichen Größen schon was ich in etwa will.
Selbst Markenhersteller bekommen das nicht 100%ig hin.....Siehe den Slider von Salmo....


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Airbrush.....die hier hab ich auch....Funzt für den Anfang und für die Zwecke einwandfrei....0,3mm Düse mit Double-Action...das heißt, dukannst Farb- und Luftmenge mit dem kleinen Nippel oberhalb steuern. Fließbecher is eh am besten für solche Arbeiten.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Airbrush-Spritzp...058?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item2c59fc6872


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank, hab mich da schon viel eingelesen, steht ja schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste. Hab mich nur noch nicht dazu durchringen können. Welche ich mir hole, steht auch schon fest. Wird ne Excalibur II von Finetune. Iwata wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber neu zu teuer und gebraucht ist das immer so ne Sache...


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na gut, vielleicht habe Deinen Beitrag anders angesehen als Du ihn gemeint hast.
Grundsätzlich habe ich nichts gegen blödeln oder jemand witzig auf den den Arm zu nehmen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Che_ck_er (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hab mich da schon viel eingelesen, steht ja schon länger auf meiner Wunschliste. Hab mich nur noch nicht dazu durchringen können. Welche ich mir hole, steht auch schon fest. Wird ne Excalibur II von Finetune. Iwata wäre auch nicht schlecht, aber neu zu teuer und gebraucht ist das immer so ne Sache...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre kostet die Excalibur doch ca. 80-90 Euronen ?
Ne Iwata gibts doch auch schon für knapp 100 €, z.B. die Revolution hp br, das wäre ja dann kein großer Unterschied, oder ?

Lg Fabi


----------



## Kark (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem LS Härter von Behnke für das 300er Epoxid gemacht?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Checker: die Excalibur gibts über den Ebayshop von Finetune für um die 70€


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier das Video von den letzten beiden Swimbaits.

Die Bildqualität ist nicht so besonders, denke aber man kann was erkennen.

Der erste mit Schnurverbindung, Tragkraft über 50kg, der zweite mit Gelenkverbindung.

Werfen lassen sich beide gut, der Lauf beim Einholen ist bei beiden besser als direkt unter der Rutenspitze wie im Video. 

[youtube1]J723S1EQAbE[/youtube1]


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , da ist dir ja 'mal wieder 'was Schönes gelungen#6 !

Der Schnur-Swimbait bewegt sich zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie einer mit Drahtösen-Gelenken , .........aber er wirkt so nur um so natürlicher in der Bewegung , finde ich#6#6 !

Was den Gelenk-Köder betrifft , der schlägt ja doller zu den Seiten aus , .......ich bin jedoch der Meinung , ........das man mit einem Vierteiler noch einiges an flüssigeren und intensiveren Bewegungen herausholen könnte !

Werde mich eventuell irgendwann 'mal an dich wenden um Rat einzuholen , .........diese Schnurverbindung muß ich auch 'mal ausprobieren:m!

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Der Schnur-Swimbait bewegt sich zwar nicht so ausgeprägt wie einer mit Drahtösen-Gelenken , .........aber er wirkt so nur um so natürlicher in der Bewegung , finde ich#6#6 !


 
Danke Dieter.:m
Der läuft beim normalem Einholen besser, hatte leider keine drei Hände dabei, sonst hätte ich davon ein Video gemacht.
Die Perlen bremsen den Lauf etwas ab, mit dem Segmentabstand ohne Perlen wäre der Lauf noch besser. 

Wenn ich Lust hab, bau ich noch nen kleineren 4 Teiler mit nur einem Haken am ersten Teil. Ist mir sicherer bei einem Hechtbiss.

Hab mir mal vorgenommen nach der Schonzeit die Dinger mal öfters zu fischen, nur obs was wird weiß ich noch nicht! #c  



> Was den Gelenk-Köder betrifft , der schlägt ja doller zu den Seiten aus , .......ich bin jedoch der Meinung , ........das man mit einem Vierteiler noch einiges an flüssigeren und intensiveren Bewegungen herausholen könnte !


Stimmt der läuft ziemlich eckig. 
Ein 4 Teiler macht halt wieder etwas mehr Arbeit. 



> Werde mich eventuell irgendwann 'mal an dich wenden um Rat einzuholen , .........diese Schnurverbindung muß ich auch 'mal ausprobieren:m!


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Du willst bei mir Rat einholen #c glaub eher das ich den bei dir holen muss!  #6


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald:
Klar, wenn du die Augen so behalten willst - mach es! ich werde dir bestimmt nicht vorschreiben, was du zu tun hast  
Wow, ich war mir echt sicher, dass die mit Airbrush bemalt sind. 

Respekt, du kannst echt gut mit dem Pinsel umgehen, sieht klasse aus, saubere Arbeit! Echt zum Täuschen ähnlich wie ein Airbrush-Design!
Die Augen dort finde ich schon ok, aber ich persönlich würde sie halt eher seitlicher anbringen. Jeder hat halt einen anderen Geschmack 

@west:
ja, wie diemai schon sagte: der mit der Bändchenverbindung läuft in meinen Augen natürlich.
Der Gelenk-Swimbait etwas kantig. Aber wer weiß, wie die Fische ticken, vielleicht gefällt es ihnen ja so auch besser?!


----------



## juma (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leuts

So mal was neues ...........gefällt mir net ganz so gut kann mit einer Spraydose besser umgehen |kopfkrat

Aber glaube das stört die Hechte net 


foto0112_1.jpg



MfG juma


----------



## weberei (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Finde ich trotzdem gut gelungen!
Weiter so. Der im Hintergrund gefällt mir auch sehr gut 

PS:
@all:
Bei mir gibt es in den nächsten Tagen keine neuen Wobbler, ich bin nämlich anderweitig tätig: ich baue nen Rutenständer für die Wand. Habe die Ruten bisher nur in der Ecke stehen, großes Chaos. Brauche jetzt unbedingt nen Ständer, damit sich das mal bessert. Bilder gibt es, wenn ich fertig bin. Dann aber im dafür passenden Thread...


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Weberei, mit nem Ständer bessert sich vieles! Vorallem sieht es besser aus#h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schönen Abend zusammen, 
da dieser Wobbler selbst von höchster Stelle im Board für würdig zum Angeln befunden wurde, hab ich ihn versucht ihn ( den Wobbler)umzusetzen als Häuptling von der Bunten Feder vom Stamme der Fischdiebe

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/490/indioklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us

Als nächstes 2 Swimmbait in unterschiedlichen Größen:
http://img690.*ih.us/img690/4021/forelleklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us

Und

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/2262/klein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
beides mit durchgehendem Metallskellet, der Hecht aus verschiedenen Hölzern

nun noch der Believer mit Abwandlungen
http://img220.*ih.us/img220/3023/bmalandersklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
und zum Schluss etwas kleineres Futter
http://img834.*ih.us/img834/8786/kleinkramklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us

Ich habe natürlich gemerkt, dass ich einfach ne andere Unterlage hätte nehmen können und nicht das Ding für fast Alles. Fotos , ich lerne noch dazu#hManches sieht man darauf, was im Original ( kaum) zu erkennen ist ( gute Ausrede)

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ juma

...........recht hast du , ...die Fische wird's nicht stören , ........was denn überhaupt ?!

@ weberei

Viel Glück mit deinem Rutenständer , .......du solltest ihn für eine höhere Rutenanzahl auslegen , wie die , die schon hast , aus Erfahrung weiß ich , das da garantiert noch welche dazu kommen ! 

@ west1

..............logisch , .....die Perlen hemmen die Bewegung etwas , ...aber sie dienen ja als Schutz für die Schnur !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west

der mit den Schnüren läuft wirklich erste Sahne, auch wenn der zweite etwas mehr ruckt - vielleicht gibt das ja auch mehr Druck und die Fische bemerken den noch früher. Nur mal so ne Ahnung...

@ juma

ist doch ne sehr schöne Arbeit die du da abgeliefert hast. erinnert mich an meine Nr. 3 und 4.  Ich finde Baits in "Real-Optik" Weißfisch/Barsch etc immer noch am schicksten. Und ich hoffe die Fische auch |supergri Top!

@ all die Airbrusher

Ich habe einen handelsüblichen Kompressor, welcher natürlich im Druck regelbar ist - kann ich da u. U. direkt eine Pistole dranhängen wie z. B. (ich glaube) Stefano gepostet hat? Oder sollte man sich doch besser ein zusammen passendes Set zulegen?


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam, ich nehme auch einen normalen Kompressor an dem ich meine Airbrushpistolen anschließe. Ich pumpe ihn auf 3-4 bar auf und stelle den Druckminderer auf etwa 1-1,5 bar ein. Den Rest regele ich mit der Pistole. Die Luft aus dem Kessel reicht dann etwa für ne ganze Nacht brushen. Brauchst nur ein 1/4" Stecknippel (Kompressoranschluß) mit einem 1/4" Außengewinde. Dann einen Luftschlauch mit einem 1/4" Zoll Anschluss auf der einen Seite und mit einem 1/8" Anschluss am anderen Ende um die Airbrushpistole anzuschließen. Wenn du mehrere AB Pistolen hast, dann vielleicht noch ein Schnellwechselanschluss für den Luftschlauch und die passenden Stecknippel für die Pistolen. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Airbrush-Kupplun...029?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item588aba01dd

http://cgi.ebay.de/Airbrush-Schlauc...685?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item45f5cba625

http://cgi.ebay.de/Airbrush-Steckni...149?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item5ade1bd72d

http://cgi.ebay.de/DRUCKLUFT-ANSCHL...=Lackierwerkzeuge_Zubehör&hash=item1c181b00f6

Hier ist alles was du zum Anschließen brauchst, wenn du nur eine Pistole hast, fallen die 1/8" Stecknippel und der Schnellwechselanschluss weg....
Ein kleiner Tipp noch, bevor du dich auf die Köder stürzt, übe erst mal die Dekore auf ein paar Blätter Papier damit du Gefühl fürs Airbrushen bekommst.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Schoenwald:
> Klar, wenn du die Augen so behalten willst - mach es! ich werde dir bestimmt nicht vorschreiben, was du zu tun hast



@Weberei
Deine Bemerkung zu den Augen habe ich auch nicht als "vorschreiben" verstanden, sondern als einen netten Tipp.

Pinsel/Airbrush? 
Der genaue Weg:
Versiegelung getaucht,
Die Farbe Weiß 3 Schichten mit dem Pinsel, bis alles gut gedeckt war.
Dann mit Airbrush - an dem einen wärmeren Tag - seitlich und der Rücken.
Zum Schluss den Klarlack wieder mit dem Pinsel.
Also nicht alles mit dem Pinsel.

Wobbler habe ich jetzt einige gemacht, heute habe ich das Zubehör für eine Spinnrute bekommen, die wird jetzt gebaut.
Gestern bestellt, heute war alles da, es was das erste mal, dass ich bei Karl Bartsch etwas bestellt habe und bin sehr zufrieden mit der ganzen Abwicklung.

Als nächstes möchte ich Boxen für Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler machen.
Es soll kein Kunststoff sein (die könnte ich kaufen) sondern Holz.
Dazu suche ich kleine Scharniere und was ich noch nicht passend gefunden habe, ist ein praktischer Verschluss.

Verschlussvorschläge werden dankend angenommen.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Ralle,

na dann kann ich mir das ja doch mal irgendwann leisten. ^^

Einen Speziellen Druckminderer brauche ich aber eigentlich nicht oder? (Da ja schon am Kompressor) So wie in dem Angebot mit dem Schlauch. Und auf wieviel bar läuft das ganze eigentlich?

Gruß
DrS

auch edit: das mit den "Trockenübungen" versteht sich ja fast von selbst


----------



## stefano89 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau dir doch mal den Thread von Bondex an: Cases.
Dürfte ein paar Threads unter dem hier stehn. Da wirste alles finden. Als Verschluss würde ich Neodym-Magneten verwenden, die gibts im Netz mittlerweile zu guten Preisen und mit beachtlichen Tragkräftenl, kannste aber auch Klettverschluss nehmen. Scharniere habe ich im Baumarkt gefunden, sowas im Stil von Klavierband oder wie das heißt.
Bondex benutzt dazu meistens einfaches Stoffband, kannste dir in seinem Thread mal ansehn. 
Greez Steffen


----------



## Kukö (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert, die laufen beide gut.Ich denk nicht das die Fische unterscheiden ob er gleichmässig oder etwas eckig läuft,die Druckwellen sind entscheidend. Wenn dann wird der mit den Gelenken noch eher die Beisfaulen überzeugen.


@Juma der sieht Klasse aus, ich sprüh auch nur mit der Sprayflasche.


@Angler 1996, schön gemacht, der Hecht und der Salmo gefallen mir gut, aber warum hat der Hecht den Drilling nicht am Heck sondern drunter.


@Theodor, die Bestellungen beim Bartsch gehen immer in Ordnung und flink, es sei denn es werden mal wieder seine E Mail geschreddert. 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn der Kompressor mit Ölschmierung läuft dann ist der extra Druckminderer der da abgebildet ist von Vorteil, weil der einen Großteil der Öle aus der Luft filtert und man so ein besseres Farbergebnis hat. 
Ist der Kompressor ohne Ölschmierung, dann kannst du den zusätzlichen Druckminderer ruhig weglassen.....


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam, das mit dem Druck habe ich oben bei dem Beitrag, wo die Ebaylinks mit drin sind, ergänzt....


----------



## DrSeltsam (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah, ok, danke. Der Kompressor ist ölfrei - wie schön. ^^

Greetz


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Juma, schöner Stickbait! #6


@Angler, es sehen alle gut aus!#6
Der Indianer und er Hecht gefallen mir am besten. 
Den Hechtkopf hast du gut hin bekommen! #6  
Bekommt der Hecht noch ne Schwanzflosse?



diemai schrieb:


> ...aber sie dienen ja als Schutz für die Schnur !


Dieter ich glaub kaum dass die Perlen die Schnur wirklich vor den Zähnen schützen, soviel Spiel ist in den Gelenken dass die Zähne an die Schnur kommen.
Ich seh die Perlen bei der lose durch die Segmenten laufenden Schnur eher als Abstandshalter.



Kukö schrieb:


> Hubert, die laufen beide gut.Ich denk nicht das die Fische unterscheiden ob er gleichmässig oder etwas eckig läuft,die Druckwellen sind entscheidend. Wenn dann wird der mit den Gelenken noch eher die Beisfaulen überzeugen.


Danke Wolfgang! 
Ich hoff doch dass mit den Teilen was geht, wenn ichs mal schaffe und sie an die Angel hänge! |supergri


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Angler1996

Sehr schöne Arbeiten , ......die Mehrteiligen gefallen mir am besten , besonders der Indianer und der Hecht#6 !

@ west1

Wen die Perlern doch recht locker sitzen , dann dürften sie doch die Schnur-Gelenke nicht in der Bewegung behindern , ......ist denn die Schnur recht steif ?

Eigentlich egal , ....er läuft ja sehr natürlich#6 !

Wenn da nicht die Angst vor den Hechtzähnen wäre , ......ich würde gerne mal ein Swimbait mit fest eingesetzter Schnur probieren zu bauen , ......die durchgehende Schnur durch dicke Knoten zwischen den Hälften der einzelnen Segmente gegen Verrutschen gesichert ,...... habe ich 'mal auf TU gesehen (die gehen damit auf zahnlose Schwarzbarsche) !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da kommt man ja nicht mehr mit so schnell geht das hier 
@Schoenwald:
Also ich finde die Idee klasse das mit einer Fräse zu machen. Sicher effektiv und sauber. Schade nur daß die meisten sowas hier nicht besitzen. Drum wäre es schön wenn Du das Gerät mal vorstellen könntest. Ich selber kann mir darunter kaum was vorstellen und schon gar nicht wie man sowas selber bauen kann. Fotos wären klasse.
Wie groß bzw klein kannst Du damit basteln? Sind 1cm Minis möglich?
Die Wobbler finde ich auch super! Extravagant mit einer schönen geschwungenen edlen Form! 

@Stefano 89 und alle anderen
wer Augen selber machen will kann das sehr leicht bewerkstelligen. Dazu malt man mit schwarzer Farbe und einem stumpfgeschliffenen Zahnstocher oder Schaschlikspieß einfach eine Pupille auf reflektierende oder holografische Kunststoffolie (Dekofolie zum Päckchen einpacken in jedem guten Bstelladen oder Baumarkt) und gibt anschließend einen Tropfen Epoxy darauf. Am Ende nur ganz grob auschneiden (ewiges Gefummel kann man sich sparen) die überstehenden Reste der Folie schmort man einfach mit´ner Flamme (Kerze) ab. Das schmort nur soweit weg bist das Epoxy anfängt. dadurch ist das Auge immer schön rund am Ende.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin
und danke für die Blumen#h
Der Hecht bekommt keine Flosse, der letzte Drilling ist unten angebracht, um ihn aufgrund der Länge ( 24cm) weiter nach vorn zu bringen ( 3 wollte ich nicht)

Mal noch nen Gedanken zu der Perlen-Geschichte.
Vielleicht hilft es die Flächen anzuschrägen? Damit würde mehr Raum für seitliche Bewegung zwischen den einzelnen Segmenten entstehen.
Gruß A.


----------



## stefano89 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Idee mit dem Abschmoren der Holofolie klingt sehr gut, hoffe das funktioniert auch mit Alutape. 
Zu dem Schnur-Swimbait ist mir noch was gutes eingefallen, was das Problem mit Hechtzähnen ganz beheben könnte.
Viele bauen ihre Swimbaits ja so, dass die teile V-förmig ineinandergreifen, also dass eine Seite konvex und das darauffolgende Segment konkav ist. Dann könnte man das auch mit dem Schnurswimbait machen, womit dann die 2 längeren Lappen des vorderen Segments komplett über die Verbindung gehen, also die Schnur verdecken. Man könnte gegebenenfalls noch den Winkel spitzer machen, dass die Lappen weiter über die Verbindung ragen. Dann könnte der Hecht mit den Zähnen garnicht mehr in die Nähe der Schnur kommen.
Gruß Steffen

Edit: hab mal ne Skizze dazu gemalt:


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

.............recht hast du mit den V-Stößen , .......manchmal sieht man eben den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht#q#c:m!

                       Danke , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> da kommt man ja nicht mehr mit so schnell geht das hier
> @Schoenwald:
> Also ich finde die Idee klasse das mit einer Fräse zu machen. Sicher effektiv und sauber. Schade nur daß die meisten sowas hier nicht besitzen. Drum wäre es schön wenn Du das Gerät mal vorstellen könntest. Ich selber kann mir darunter kaum was vorstellen und schon gar nicht wie man sowas selber bauen kann. Fotos wären klasse.
> Wie groß bzw klein kannst Du damit basteln? Sind 1cm Minis möglich?



Hallo,

hier:
http://www.lehrer.uni-karlsruhe.de/~za685/cnc/maschine.htm
Ist eine Beispiel.
Die Verfahrwege sind X = 200, Y = 120, Z = 100 mm.
Wobbler, Pilger, Posen oder Bleiformen die größer sind habe ich noch nicht benötigt.
Wenn aber z.B. der Körper einer Pose länger als 200 mm werden soll, kann ich den Körper auch aus zwei Teilen machen.
Wie klein ist möglich?
Ich habe mit meiner Maschine schon Teile (Platinen und Zahnräder) für ein Damenarmbanduhr aus den 50ger Jahren gefräst. Fräserdurchmesser von 0,2 bis 1 mm.

Die Maschine ist vielseitiger als es auf den Bildern dargestellt ist, z.B. kann man die Säule verdreht anschschrauben und hat dann vorne so viel Freiheit, dass es möglich ist einen Besenstiel stirnseitig zu fräsen.

Die Maschine ist so ausgelegt, dass sie für alle möglichen Arbeiten von Metall bis Schaumstoff eingesetzt werden kann.

Wenn ich eine Maschine neu konstruieren würde, die speziell für den Angelbereich: Blinker, Spinner, Posen, Pilger, Wobbler und Bleiformen eingesetzt wird, könnte man sie aus Aluprofilen oder Muliplex bauen.
Ja es funktioniert sehr gut mit Mutiplex, Stefan Wellschoff 
http://cnc-wood.de/ hat zwei Typen konstruiert, die sehr gut funktionieren.
Die kleine davon hat Verfahrwege von 600 x 900 mm,
so groß muss sie für Angelzubehör nicht sein.
Kleiner geht aber immer.
Man kann so eine Maschine auch so konstruieren, dass sie ohne viel Maschinenarbeit gebaut werden kann.
Eine kleine Säulebohrmaschine und normales Bankwerkzeug würden dazu genügen, die wenigen Drehteile, kann man fertig beziehen oder drehen lassen.

Wie komme ich mit Hilfe von CNC zu einem Wobbler oder Blinker?

Als erstes muss ich eine Vorlage haben oder machen.
Das ist kaufen oder machen, ich stufe es nicht als schwierig ein.

Dieses Teil mit einem CAD-Programm zeichnen.
Das ist der schwierigste Teil besonders für Anfänger.
Es gibt auch da einen einfachen Weg um mit 2-d 3-d Formen zu fräsen.

Aus der CAD-Geometrie CNC-Wegdaten generieren.
Dafür gibt es CAM-Programme die recht gut zu bedienen sind.
Bewertung: Mittelschwer.

Die Form fräsen, wenn man eine gute Ablauf - 5teuerungs - Software hat, Stufe leicht bis mittelschwer.

Einarbeitungszeiten?
- CAD,  von 3 Tagen bis Jahre.
- CNC Grundkurs 1 Tag.
- Bedienung der CNC-Maschine 1 Tag.

CNC-Maschine selbst bauen?
Wenn alle Kaufteile vorhanden sind, eine Woche (40 Std.) bis zwei Wochen.
CNC-Maschine kaufen?
Nicht so einfach, weil viel Schrott angeboten wird.
Das gilt für die mechanischen Teile, wie für die Software dazu.

Bevor ich das Thema CNC im Forum angesprochen habe, habe ich überlegt, ob ich eine Konstuktion für Angelzubehör, machen und vorstellen sollte.
Bei den meisten Antworten zu dem Thema wurde mir erklärt, dass man  Wobbler und Formen mit der Hand machen kann (als ob ich das nicht  gewusst hätte) und kein Interesse besteht. Da war ich froh, dass ich mir die Arbeit nicht gemacht hatte.
Im Modellbau war vor Jahren die Einstellung genau wie hier im Forum - von "brauchen wir nicht" bis "interessiert".
Heute werden im Modelbau so viel CNC-Maschine eingesetzt, (Kundenalter von 13 Jahre bis 80 Jahren), dass es inzwischen X Hersteller gibt. Die Modellbaumessen mit Ständen von Maschinenherstellern sind ein Beweis dafür.
Leider kann ich nicht alle empfehlen.

Das als weitere Info zum Thema Wobbler speziell, Angelzubehör allgemein mit CNC bearbeiten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Wen die Perlern doch recht locker sitzen , dann dürften sie doch die Schnur-Gelenke nicht in der Bewegung behindern , ......ist denn die Schnur recht steif ?


 
Dieter ein wenig Spiel muss sein, sonst wird der ganze Köder zu steif. Habs enger, weiter, mit größeren und kleiner Perlen probiert, so wies jetzt ist läuft er meiner Meinung nach an besten.
Die Schnur ist alles andere als steif, sie ist schön flexibel!



> Wenn da nicht die Angst vor den Hechtzähnen wäre , ......ich würde gerne mal ein Swimbait mit fest eingesetzter Schnur probieren zu bauen , ......die durchgehende Schnur durch dicke Knoten zwischen den Hälften der einzelnen Segmente gegen Verrutschen gesichert ,...



Du kannst ja einen kleinen mit nur einem Haken bauen.



stefano89 schrieb:


> Dann könnte der Hecht mit den Zähnen garnicht mehr in die Nähe der Schnur kommen.



Die Idee mit den V Stößen ist gar nicht schlecht! #6
Hab ja schon ein paar Köder auf die Art mit herkömmlicher Drahtverbindung gebaut... Es ist wie Dieter schreibt, vor lauter Bäumen ....
Von den Seiten wäre die Schnur zwar etwas geschützt, wie siehts aber von oben und unten aus! |kopfkrat



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Antworten zu dem Thema wurde mir erklärt, dass man  Wobbler und Formen mit der Hand machen kann (als ob ich das nicht  gewusst hätte) und kein Interesse besteht.



Theodor, wetten dass hier einige mit lesen, die froh wären wenn sie so ein Maschinchen hätten oder gerne wüssten wie sie günstig an so ein Teil ran kommen!


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor, wetten dass hier einige mit lesen, die froh wären wenn sie so ein Maschinchen hätten oder gerne wüssten wie sie günstig an so ein Teil ran kommen!


 
.................ich nicht , .......hab' von den Dingern auf'fer Arbeit genug(CNC-Schleifmaschinen)#q !

Für das Problem mit den ungeschützen Verbindungsschnüren von oben gibt's auch 'ne Lösung , ........ist aber sehr , sehr aufwendig zu bauen !

Habe ich 'mal auf TU gesehen(aber seitdem nie wieder gefunden) , und zwar waren die Stöße der Segmente nach dem Prinzip eines Kugelgelenkes in seiner Gelenkpfanne gebaut , allerdings nicht kugelrund , sondern von der Form her eher wie ein Bungalow-Dach in einer entsprechend geformten Pfanne(natürlich mit etwas Freiwinkel an jeder Seite für die Bewegung) , ..........zwei Schnüre liefen oben und unten(quasi durch den "Dachfirst") hindurch .

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Idee mit dem Abschmoren der Holofolie klingt sehr gut, hoffe das funktioniert auch mit Alutape.

das geht natürlich nicht denn Alu schmort ja nicht weg. Diese Kunststofffolie ist so dünn und hann Hitze gar nicht vertragen und daher zieht sie sich regelrecht bis zum Rand des Epoxys zurück

Aber Alu brauchst Du dann ja auch nicht mehr weil diese Folie auch herrlich metallisch glitzert


----------



## Kukö (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi@all
Ich denk,um den Gedanken an Schutz für die Schnur/Band ,was auch immer, zu gewährleisten ist eine Kugel und eine Kugelpfanne die beste Lösung -freie Bewegung und rundrum abgedeckt-ich arbeite schon daran. Hat man sich für die V-Form entschieden kann man oben und unten ein kleines Plättchen aufkleben was den Spalt etwas überdeckt.
Den ich weiter vorn vorgestellt hab mach ich mit Rolladenband, hab ich mir ne Weile überlegt und scheint die beste Lösung für diese Art der Verbindung. 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................ich nicht , .......hab' von den Dingern auf'fer Arbeit genug(CNC-Schleifmaschinen)#q !


wenn ich eine bräuchte hätte ich mir vor etlichen Jahren schon ein 2 fache Kopierfräse gebaut. 



> *ist aber sehr , sehr aufwendig zu bauen*


Ich glaub ich bau mir doch noch ne Köpierfräse! |kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Den ich weiter vorn vorgestellt hab mach ich mit Rolladenband, hab ich mir ne Weile überlegt und scheint die beste Lösung für diese Art der Verbindung.
> 
> Gruss Wolfgang



Rolladenband ist ja schon Stabil, ist es auch beweglich genug?

Wolfgang bin gespannt wie der mal läuft!


----------



## Hechtmen71 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!!! 
wieter mal ein bisschen gebastelt nur noch den Epox drauf


----------



## Kukö (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hubert, das Zeugs ist sehr beweglich(gefochtener Kunsstoff) in einer Achse. Hochkant bringt es aber Stabilität in den Köder (14mmX1.2mm).ca. 80kg Tragkraft
Ich hab mir auch schon eine Methode ausgedacht wie ich das Wandern des Harzes verhindere.An den Stellen die zwischen den Gelenken des Wobbels liegen scharf knicken und in lauwarmes Schmalz tauchen.Das dürfte dann recht Randscharf eine Trennung zum Harz bewirken und geht in der Ausführung recht schnell. Es dürfte sich bei Gebrauch auch recht schnell ausspülen ohne das Band zu schädigen. Melkfett geht auch (beim Bauern) es wird schon bei sehr geringen Temps flüssig und lösst sich im Wasser auf (vllt die bessere Lösung).
Na ich werds posten, im Moment gehts aber wieder los mit der Arbeit(bin froh) da wirds a bissel dauern.
Gruss Wolfgang
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtmen , diese Jerks find ich am besten, jedenfalls bei mir am fängigsten. Gut gelungen! 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## stefano89 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex: Dass sich das Alu selber auflöst, hab ich garnicht erwartet. Aber der Untergrund, auf dem das Alu haftet vllt und lässt das ganze dann so porös werden, dass man es einfach abreißen kann. Werds auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.

@all: Das mit dem V-Gelenk würde meiner Meinung nach auch so ausreichen. Der Hecht hat ja keine 2cm langen Zähne und wird auch von oben/unten immer mit dem Kiefer auf die V-Lappen treffen. Die Zähne könnte man auf einer Länge von 3cm, so breit wie der Swimbait denk ich mal maximal wird, als ungefähr gerade bzw auf einer Linie vorausgesetzt werden. Das heißt sie passen nie in den V-förmigen Spalt ganz rein. Man sollte deshalb einfach die Schnur weiter in die Körpermitte versetzen und fertig. 
Greez Steffen


----------



## weberei (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@996:
Sehr schöne Wobbler! Die Swimbaits sind allesamt hammer gelungen!!!

@Hechtmen:
schöner Jerkbait, wird sicher seine Fische fangen!

@all:
Der Rutenständer ist fast fertig, Ist lackiert usw, ich muss nurnoch zwei Metallstangen zur Stabilisation anbringen.
Diemai: Klar, habe 7 Plätze, aber "nur" 4 Ruten. In weiser Vorraussicht habe ich das lieber mal so organisiert. Gab natürlich direkt die dumme Frage von den Eltern: "Ehm... du hast nur 3 Angeln (als ich mit dem Bau angefangen habe, war das auch so, Montag ist Nummer 4 dazugekommen), wozu brauchst du dann 7 Plätze |bigeyes?"
Ich war vollkommen irritiert und habe dann gesagt: "Naja, der Kescher muss ja auch irgendwo hin :m" War etwas dumm, ein Kescher braucht ja keine 4 Plätze, aber egal  Meine Eltern sind derzeit etwas verängstigt, dass ich zuviel Geld fürs Angeln ausgebe, darum erzähle ich ihnen lieber erstmal nicht, dass es normal ist, Ruten zu "sammeln" :vik: Aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Sollte nur mal wieder verdeutlichen, wie oft und gerne einen die Familie doch ärgert, wenn es ums Basteln geht


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 Wer kennt das nicht? Trotz meiner 34 Jahre darf ich mir von meinem alten Herrn des öfteren anhören: "Musst du das denn alles haben?" Daher erzähl ich eher selten was ich mir so bestellt habe... |sagnix

Ist natürlich schwierig wenn man noch Zuhause wohnt... |rolleyes

Greetz


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ KuKö

Geniale Idee mit dem Melkfett/Schmalz#6#6 !

Bekommt man solche Rolladenbänder als Meterware im Gardinenfachhandel oder auch im Baumarkt ?

So dünnere Spann/Festzurrgurte dürften dann ja wohl auch gehen ?

@  Hechtmen71

Ein signifikantes Farbdesign , das sehen die Hechte wohl bestimmt schon meterweit #6!

@ stefano89

........das ist natürlich auch wieder 'n Argument !

@ weberei

 ...............hahaha , ........nur 7 Stationen , ........kannst dir ja noch auf die Schnelle 'ne 3m und 'ne 6m unberingte Stippe für Köderfische zulegen , die kosten nicht viel und mit'm Kescher zusammen hast du deinen Ständer dann voll(und kannst bald den Zweiten in Angriff nehmen:m) .

@ all 

Hier 'mal zur Inspiration , habe ich heute morgen entdeckt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIWrr-drHqU

           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

zu:
"....................ich nicht , .......hab' von den Dingern auf'fer Arbeit genug (CNC-Schleifmaschinen)".

Danke für die Bestätigung meiner Einschätzung.

Diese Maschinen, wie ich sie gebaut habe, stehen jedoch nicht in den Betrieben.
Außer bei Siemens, ZF und Maquet, die habe sie nach meinen Plänen in der Lehrwerkstatt gebaut.
Meine Maschine hat auch keinerlei Änlichkeit mit einer CNC-Schleifmaschine.
Komisch, dass mir plötzlich die Stichworte "Fuchs" und "Trauben zu sauer" eingefallen sind.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bondex (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex: Dass sich das Alu selber auflöst, hab ich garnicht erwartet. Aber der Untergrund, auf dem das Alu haftet vllt und lässt das ganze dann so porös werden, dass man es einfach abreißen kann. Werds auf jeden Fall mal versuchen.

Verstehe ich nicht. Das Alutape besteht doch nur aus Aluminiumblech und dem Kleber der es zum Klebeband macht. Was willste da blösen??


----------



## stefano89 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War mir nicht sicher ob da nicht vllt noch ne Schicht Kunststoff druntersitzt. Aber hab grad nachgeschaut, ist wirklich nur Kleber auf Alu...


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Komisch, dass mir plötzlich die Stichworte "Fuchs" und "Trauben zu sauer" eingefallen sind.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor


 
...............das versteh' ich jetzt aber garnicht #c?

Übrigens ,...... ZF kenn' ich ,...... Kunde von unserer Firma !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

... versteh ich auch nicht, war vielleicht aus einem Märchen.

Die Lehrlinge bei Siemens und bei ZF (Werk Saarbrücken) waren sehr motiviert und begeistert von dem Projekt.
Die Arbeit wurde bei einer Informationsveranstalltung in der Saarland präsentiert und Jugendliche durften Motive fräsen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo diemai,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
..........als Lehrling war ich auch begeistert , aber das ist 30 Jahre her , ......die Zeiten ändern sich #q!

                                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

... das ist bei mir ganz anders, ich habe meine Werkzeugmacherlehre gerne gemacht, war in meinem ganzen Berufsleben von der Technik begeistert und bin es heute (nach 50 Jahren) immer noch.
Genau so wie beim Angeln, ich habe mir sogar Rollen selbst gebaut und meine Boote auch immer.

Die ersten Wobbler habe ich gebaut, weil die Rapala damals 24 DM gekostet haben. Später wurden sie billiger, da hatte ich aber meine Formen und ein Typ ging sogar besser als die Original-Rapala vom gleichen Typ.

Alles was ich gemacht habe habe ich meistens dreifach gemacht für meine beiden Kollegen gleich mit.
Dafür haben die ihr Wissen (einer war in der Chemie tätig) auch mit eingebracht.

Nur in einem Punkt habe ich eine Trennung gemacht, verkauft habe ich nichts.
Geld verdienen hatte mit Arbeit zu tun.
Hobby hat höchstens gekostet.

Da hat aber jeder eine andere Einstellung, ob meine gut ist?
Keine Ahnung, ich bin nicht unglücklich damit.
Worüber ich unglücklich bin, ist der Rückgang der Fischbestände in den Gewässern wo ich fische.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Ja, 7 Plätze sind wohl, mit Blick auf die nächsten 10 Jahre, etwas wenig. Darum ist der Ständer auber auch nicht so mühevoll gearbeitet, dann kann ich mir lieber später einen Neuen bauen.
Ich habe nicht das beste Holz genommen (hatten im Keller noch Reste), wo am Rand dann schon Holz absplittert, habe beim Lackieren leider keine neue Rolle genommen, sodass die Lackfläche nicht so sauber ist etc. Aber er ist eben zweckmäßig und das ist das Wichtigste. Notfalls kann ich vielleicht sogar noch 1-2 Plätze dazu machen, falls ich doch keinen Bock habe einen neuen zu bauen


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Worüber ich unglücklich bin, ist der Rückgang der Fischbestände in den Gewässern wo ich fische.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor


 

Bei uns sind die Fänge während der letzten Jahre auch recht mau geworden , ......außer vielleicht in der Strom-Elbe , aber da fische ich ungern !

Habe übrigens auch Werkzeugmacher gelernt , arbeite aber als Schleifer(Werkzeugbau wurde kurz nach meiner Ausbildung eingestampft) , zuerst Koordinatenschleifer und seit '92 Hinterschleifer(also bei uns 'n besserer Maschinensklave) .

@ weberei 

Da has'te denn ja noch'n paar Optionen offen!

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal ne Skizze erzittert:
http://img413.*ih.us/img413/2807/skizze.png
Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Form sollte sich aus Hartschaum problemlos schneiden lassen und würde ( in der Theorie) die Probleme lösen
Gruß A.


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,
danke für den Link mit der Schlange. Ich hatte mal eine Seite gefunden wo "Custum-Baits" verkauft wurden. Alle waren gedrechselt. Die hatten auch einen Schlangen-Swimbait. Laut meiner Erinnerung: Kopf und Tauchschaufel ähnlich Drifter Tackle Stalker und 8 bis 10 Glieder.

#qLeider find ich die Seite nicht mehr und mein alter Rechner ist hops, also auch meine Bild-Kopien...:r

Gruß,

Björn

Nachtrag: Meine Erinnerungen sind wohl nicht die Besten! Verwechsel da wohl welche.
Die ich meinte hab ich wiedergefunden: http://www.tackletour.com/reviewbettencourtshad.html

oder hier ein anderes Schlagenmodell (mit meheren Gliedern):
http://swimbaitnation.com/nationtalk/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=25246&view=previous


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"...  seit '92..."

so lange habe ich es nie an einer Firma ausgehalten.
Ich habe ein sehr bewegtes und vielfälltigs Arbeitsleben.

Das geht aber leider heute nicht mehr und das Arbeitklima hat sich nicht positiv verändert.

Angeln und Köderbau bringt auf jeden Fall Ausgleich.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Interessierte an Mehrteiligen:

Dieter hatte hier mal den Tipp gegeben sich die Köder von JRHopkins auf TU anzuschauen. Nicht nötig, hier habt ihr sein Bilderalbum zum Bau von Swimbaits:
http://s140.photobucket.com/albums/r17/jrhopkins_photos/#!cpZZ2QQtppZZ24

und mit viel Taschengeld hier kaufen;-)

http://johnscrankbait.com/gallery.aspx


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Links!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bullettenbär

Ist ja 'ne interessante Seite , diese "Swimbaitnation" , ...kannte ich noch garnicht #6!

Vielen Dank für's posten , ........muß ich mir 'mal genauer anschauen !

@ Schoenwald

Ja , bin seit August '79 ununterbrochen in der Firma , ......Lust hat aber kaum einer mehr ,..... erst ein Viertel der Belegschaft 'rausgehauen , .......die Stammfirma aufgesplittet und gut 20% Lohneinbußen(nur Maschinenwerker natürlich) , ......warte mit abgeschaltetem Hirn auf die Rente oder Harz4 , .......jenachdem !

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## teddy- (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gar nicht wird gar nicht zusammengeschrieben


----------



## Hechtmen71 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!!!

@all danke für euer Lob#h

habe da mal eine Frage, gibt es eigendlich Trend Farben bei Wobblern?


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> Hallo!!!
> wieter mal ein bisschen gebastelt nur noch den Epox drauf



Schöner Jerk, Sylvio! #6

In den Farben mach ich gerade ein paar Stickbaits.


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



teddy- schrieb:


> gar nicht wird gar nicht zusammengeschrieben


 
Klug*******r !


@ Hechtmen71


............würde sagen , das das mit den Farben immer sehr gewässerabhängig ist , .........in meinem Hausgewässer , der Dove-Elbe in Hamburg , gehen zum Beispiel natürliche Barsch-Dekors nicht so gut , .......grelle Farben und Weißfisch-Imitate waren da immer besser .

Über die letzten zwei, drei Jahre habe ich aber auch öfter mit dunkel angelassen Eigenbau-Blinkern aus V2A und/oder mit oxidierten Messing/Kupfer-Blinkern gefangen , .....unsere Gewässer sind die letzten Jahre immer sichtiger geworden(Dove-Elbe , Alster, etc.) , .......außerdem gibt es solche dunklen Blinker kaum im Laden .

Werde jetzt wohl den einen oder anderen Wobbler auch recht dunkel in der Färbung halten .

Aber wie's immer so ist , ......probieren geht über studieren !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine Farbe, die man hier komischerweise nicht so oft sieht ist der RedHead. Bei uns am Gewässer absolut fängig. 
Jedoch musste ich mich letztens dabei ertappen, wie ich wieder 5 Dekors sprayte, aber keinen RedHead. Auch bei meinen bisherigen Eigenbauten war kein einziger RedHead zu finden, und das obwohl das n echter "Geheimtip" bei uns ist (hinzu kommt, dass es noch mit eines der einfachsten Dekors ist). Ich lasse mich einfach immer wieder durch die Schönheit einfacher, natürlicher Dekors blenden :-D
Fazit: direkt Schmirgelpapier hergenommen und 2 Jerks umdekoriert, einen zur Biene Maya und einen zum RH |supergri
Bilder folgen, wenn ich die 2. Schicht Epoxy drauf hab.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89

Umgemalt habe ich noch keinen Wobbler(außer bei Voll-Restauration) , ......baue mir dann einfach 'nen Neuen .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal noch zwei Bilder von meiner Schlechtwetterbeschäftigung.

Gestern Abend eingepackt.







und heute bemalt.


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , deine "Bananen" sind ja schon getestet , ......hast du die Tieftaucher-Rohlunge auch schon probiert , .........habe nämlich so'n Ähnlichen auch gerade im Trockenregal ?

Habe mir am letzten Wochenende in Kiel auch rosa und lila Modellbaufarbe gekauft , .........ist zwar etwas ungewöhnlich auf Wobblern  , .....aber 'mal probieren .

Bin gespannt , wie die nachher in voller Pracht aussehen , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
das geht ja wie am Fließband bei dir 
Sehen toll aus!

@diemai:
Pink soll ja wohl bei einigen sehr fängig sein. Erzählt mal von euren Erfahrungen, wenn ihr damit welche gesammelt habt. Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie die Fische drauf reagieren


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , deine "Bananen" sind ja schon getestet , ......hast du die Tieftaucher-Rohlunge auch schon probiert , .........habe nämlich so'n Ähnlichen auch gerade im Trockenregal ?



Dieter, getestet hab ich alle beim ausbleien, mit loser eingelegter Drahtöse, alles mit Isolierband umwickelt im Teich.

Es liefen alle, später am See eventuell noch ein wenig einstellen.

Einer von den Tiefläufern hat ne schmale Schaufel der schlug etwas dezent aus, mal gucken was der so am See macht.|kopfkrat

Pink ist mal so ein Versuch, vielleicht beißt was drauf.


----------



## bild (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würd mal sagen die größte Trendfarbe ist Ayu .

Nette Baits 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Kukö (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ KuKö
> 
> Geniale Idee mit dem Melkfett/Schmalz#6#6 !
> 
> Bekommt man solche Rolladenbänder als Meterware im Gardinenfachhandel oder auch im Baumarkt ?


@ Dieter
Danke für die Blumen. hab heut noch was anderes ausprobiert, mit einem Tippexstift das Gewebe getränkt und beidseitig Epox aufgetragen. Das Epxo kann dann auch nicht weiter und ob sich das Tippex dann auskrümeln lässt und volle Bewegung gewährt ist, seh ich morgen früh.
Die Bänder bekommste in jeden Baumarkt als Meterware 2,99 Eus für 4,5 m.
Die schmäleren Zurgurte sind mir nicht dick genug und im Verhältnis zu breit, vllt kann man die ja doppelt nehmen #c
Ich werd erst gründlich probieren/testen bevor ich den nächste Wob zusammen schraube


Feine Arbeit Hubert#6 und son schönes Hechtdamen Pink

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ Kukö

Vielen Dank für die Info's , Männer:m !  

@ weberei

Vor Mai wird's aber nix mit rosa Wobbler probieren#c!

@ bild

Ayu , ........was is'n das für'n Farbton ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Feine Arbeit Hubert#6 und son schönes Hechtdamen Pink



Wolfgang, wie sagte mal einer, schw... Farben für schw... Hechte oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> Ja , bin seit August '79 ununterbrochen in der Firma , ......Lust hat aber kaum einer mehr ,..... erst ein Viertel der Belegschaft 'rausgehauen , .......die Stammfirma aufgesplittet und gut 20% Lohneinbußen(nur Maschinenwerker natürlich) , ......warte mit abgeschaltetem Hirn auf die Rente oder Harz4 , .......jenachdem !



Da ist ablenken mit Angeln und Zubehör, nur ein kleiner Tipp.
Was da in Deutschland eingerissen ist, finde ich furchtbar.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wir bleiben mal lieber beim Thema Wobblerbau, die Unfähigkeit dieser Regierung hat hier nichts verloren.....das merkt man so schon jeden Tag am eigenen Leib.....

@west1, wo nimmst du die ganze Zeit her die Dinger zu bauen? 
Sehen spitze aus.....#6


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> @west1, wo nimmst du die ganze Zeit her die Dinger zu bauen?
> Sehen spitze aus.....#6



Danke!

Ich hab halt das Jahr über gewerkelt bis zum umfallen und jetzt im Winter hab ich Zeit zum angeln und Wobbler bauen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ralle,

ich habe das Wort Regierung nicht geschrieben und zufällig auch nicht gemeint. Ich meinte die Arbeitswelt (Betriebsklima). 

Ist aber egal, Du hast recht Wobbler ist das Thema.

Obwohl ich es verstehen kann, wenn jemand aus Frust einen Satz schreibt der nicht zum Thema passt.

@Dieter, wenn Du meine Namen bei Google eingibst, findest Du meine Mailadresse. Da kannst Du gerne einen Satz (von Werkzeugmacher zu Werkzeugmacher) schreiben, der nicht ganz zum Thema passt.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

................ich muß mich schon sehr zurückhalten , .......bei dem Stichwort "Regierung" könnte ich noch seitenlang |offtopicgehen , ..........vermutlich wäre ein Großteil des Textes dann aber durch Zensur-Symbole nicht lesbar:r|supergri!


@ Schoenwald 

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot , Theodor , .......kann dir bei Bedarf auch 'ne PN schreiben .


@ west1

Habe ein Aussie-Style Tieftaucher in Basisfarbe Pink und einen Flachläufer in Lila , .........den letzteren werde ich so lassen , nur die Stirnfläche ist rot(ist so'ne altmodische "Heddon Runt"-Körperform)  , ........und nur noch mit Glitter belegen .

Bei dem in Rosa bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig , was für Flecken/Streifen oder so 'noch 'raufkommen , .......werde ich mir nachher spontan überlegen !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West
klasse Arbeiten

Diemai
zu Pink passt nur Lindgrün|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> West
> klasse Arbeiten
> 
> Diemai
> ...


 

..................nee , danke , ..... habe aud 'nem anderen Wobbler schon so'ne grünen Flecken auf knallgelben Untergrund , .......werden den rosa Wobbler mit dezenten bordeauxroten Flecken verzieren|supergri!

...........oder meinst du die Haarfarbe von der Sängerin#c ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sieht man mal , wie schnell man doppedeutiges schreibt. An die Tante hatte ich nicht gedacht. Aber Bordeaux hat was|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen!

Endlich habe nun auch ich die richtige Versiegelung für die Eigenbauten und muss mich allen anderen anschließen: Das Zeugs (601er) von Behnke ist wirklich super! Kristallklar, nur ein paar gaaanz kleine Bläschen hab ich hier und da nicht weg bekommen, aber die Fische wirds kaum stören 

Meine Nr. 3 und 4 hab ich dann auch sicherheitshalber noch damit überzogen, Nr. 5 ist noch nicht fertig, hat aber auch was abbekommen um den Glitter zu fixieren (oh man, meine halbe Wohnung glittert schon...|rolleyes)

Hier drehn se ihre Runden

Gruß
DrS


----------



## Ralle307 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> zu Pink passt nur Lindgrün|supergri
> Gruß A.



oder perlmuttfarbenes Schuppenmuster.......grauer Farbuntergrund auf den Flanken dann mit einem Streckgitter das Schuppenmuster mit Perlmutt dann den Neonpinken Rücken und einen leicht Beigefarbenen Bauch......Einwandfreie Zanderfarbe.

Off Topic an: Das mit den schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen und die miesen Löhne haben wir ja dieser unfähigen Regierung zu verdanken.......Aber das gehört ja nicht hier her......Die wenigen Orte (so wie hier) wo man mal von dem Scheiß abschalten kann, sollte man sich erhalten.....! Off Topic aus:


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ralle
Haste davon ein Bild? Leide gerade an Vorstellungsmangel
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle307 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle
> Haste davon ein Bild? Leide gerade an Vorstellungsmangel
> Gruß A.


  Heut abend wird gebrusht, den einen aus dem Wobblerbauwettbewerb mache ich so.......der andere vom letzten Jahr hängt in der Elbe......

Wer kein Airbrush zur Verfügung hat, kann sich aus einem Zigarettenfilter eine Schuppenform ausschneiden und das Schuppenmuster stempeln.....klappt gut.


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooo,

nu hab ich auch lang ersehnte Airbrushpistole. Versand über den Ebayhändler ging sauschnell. Vielen Dank noch mal Ralle für all deine Tipps!#6 Brauche jetzt nur noch den Anschluß mit 1/4" Aussengewinde - den werd ich aber wohl am Montag in der Firma finden und dann heißt es üben, üben...

Gruß


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Das sieht ja vielversprechend aus#6 !

Mir ist im Video aufgefallen , das bei der "GrandMa"-Kopie die Signaturen verwischt sind , .........das Problem hatte ich früher auch , ......jetzt signiere ich mit Permanent-Markern und streiche die Köder vorm Epoxieren 2 X mit Acrylklarlack vor , auf diese Weise wird die Signatur vor aggressiveren Lacken geschützt ,...... auch mein Glitter-Gel hält AUF dem Acryl viel besser und die einzelnen Partikel lösen sich beim Einstreichen mit Epoxy nicht so leicht ab .

Ich bleie meine Köder auch vor'm Bemalen aus , so das die Bleilöcher nachher nicht nicht sichtbar sind , .......Holzköder muß man dann allerdings vorlackieren , bzw. schon grundieren , damit sie provisorisch vor Wasser geschützt sind . 

@ Ralle307

Könntest du bitte das mit dem Zigarettenfilter 'mal genauer erklären(einfach mit'm runden Filter stempeln oder muß man ihn zurechtschnipseln ?) , .......vielleicht sogar ein Foto eines Beispiel-Wobblers einstellen(oder has'te schon und ich kann mich nur nich' erinnern ?) ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

ja das mit der Signatur ist etwas schade, obwohl das auch ein Permanentmarker war, aber man lernt ja immer dazu, daher danke für deinen Tipp! Habe nur leider grade den Klarlack nicht hier.

Das mit den zu sehenden Beschwerungspunkten war in diesem Fall allerdings gewollt - fands irgendwie cool. Bei den nächsten werd ich die wohl auch überlackieren.

Den Glitter hatte ich mit UHU-Hart fixiert, aber deinen Vorschlag mit dem Acryl werd ich beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen. Das Verlaufen beim epoxen hielt sich glücklicherweise noch in Grenzen.

Habe gerade ein bisschen gekramt und konnte doch sogar einen provisorischen Druckluftanschluß für die AB-Pistole fertigen und bin nu fleißig am probieren. Macht echt Spaß mit so nem Teil rumzupusten...

Gruß zurück#h


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Nicht das wir uns falsch vertehen wegen den Glitter , ......ich nehme Glitter-Gel oder auch Malglitter genannt , ........das verteile ich mit'm Finger auf'm Wobbler , .......das Zeug ist wasserlöslich , daher kommt es AUF den trocknen Acryllack , .......geht wiegesagt besser als wie ein direktes Aufbringen auf das Farbdesign , ......die Partikel bleiben dann fester drauf und man hat später nicht so viele Glitterpartikel im Epoxypinsel drin .

Wenn du nicht den ganzen Köder mit Acryl vorlackieren willst , reicht es auch , nur die Signatur überzustreichen , .....aber möglichst nicht viel mit'm Pinsel darauf 'rumwerkeln , ......habe festgestellt , das manche wasserfesten Filzer eben nicht ganz wasserfest sind#c !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Du hattest von ein Paar Beiträgen nach der Farbe "Ayu" gefragt.
Das ist ein Design, wo eine weiße/silberen (zB Foiling) Grundfläche vom Rücken her mit Grün-gelb gefärbt wird.
Speziell Illex verwendet solche Designs, sollen wohl sehr fängig sein. Ich habe ja mit meinem "Ayu-Eigenbauwobbler" meinen ersten Barsch gefangen...

Hier Links zu einem Illex-Wobbler:
http://www.henrystackleshop.com/images/illex-bonnie-95-sg-ayu.jpg
http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Illex-Chubby-Ayu.png

Und meine Interpretation 





@Ralle:
Bin mal gespannt auf das Design! Klingt zumindest sehr interessant, bitte stell unbedingt Bilder davon rein, wenn du fertig bist! Kann mir da nicht sooo viel drunter vorstellen, aber es klingt sehr gut!
EDIT: West hatte letztens mal ein Video gepostet, wo jemand mit dem Airbrush ein Schuppenmuster aufträgt. (http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits#p/u/3/Csafx9DN-fI)
Ich werde mir wohl bald mal so eine Schablone bauen (aus Plastik und mit dem Locher so Schuppen ausstanzen) und dann mit dem Pinsel die Schuppen tupfen. Mal sehen ob es klappt. In dem Video sieht das nämlich sehr geil aus 

@DrSeltsam:
Viel Spaß mit der Pistole! Auf dass die Köder noch schöner werden!

@all:
wie versprochen mein Rutenständer 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3195927&postcount=192


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Vielen Dank ür die Info wegen der Farbe "Ayu" , .......sieht wirklich sehr natürlich aus ,..... so kleine Weißfische ha'm ja auch mehr 'n dunkeloliven Rücken !

Dein Rutenständer ist echt top #6, .....geiles Design und sehr saubere Ausführung , .......Hut ab #6#6!

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> ... nur ein paar gaaanz kleine Bläschen hab ich hier und da nicht weg bekommen...
> DrS



Tipp:
Zigarette anzünden und den Rauch auf die Lackierung blasen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Danke fürs Lob!
Naja, auf den Bildern sieht es nicht so schlimm aus. wenn man den in natura sehen würde, könnte man die kleinen schönheitsfehler sehen. Ich finde, ich habe die meisten aber gut überdecken können (wie zB mit dem Klettband, der Rohrisolierung etc).

Ja, das Ayu-Design sieht echt sehr gut aus. Ich werde wohl bald mal wieder einen so gestalten müssen, nachdem mein Erfolgswobbler von oben nun in der Vitrine steht :vik:


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

Hab ich mir fast schon gedacht das du nen Glitterstift benutzt. Beim Bastelladen meines Vertauens gabs leider nur loses Glitter, womit ich jetzt klar kommen muss (bloß nicht niesen wenn die Packung offen ist^^). Manchmal kommts mir vor als ob der Sternenhimmel auf meinen Teppich gefallen wäre. 

Ne Anekdote am Rande: War ich im Bastelladen und such mich da so durch, kommt die Verkäuferin an und fragt nett ob sie mir helfen könne. 
Ich so: Passt schon, danke. 
Sie: Das finde ich aber toll das ein junger Herr bastelt. 
Ich: Schon, aber Sie werden kaum glauben was ich mit dem Kram vorhabe........Wobbler / Kunstköder bauen! 
Sie: Wie bitte??? Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört... was ist das denn?
Die nette Dame wär fast vom Glauben abgefallen. Habs ihr dann aber ausführlich erklärt und später nen Nachlass bekommen auf all die Sachen  Ihr Vater hätt ja auch geangelt...

@ weberei

Die Idee mit dem halbrunden Ständer ist gar nicht mal schlecht - etwas Platz sparender. Gut gelungen, viel Spaß dabei die fehlenden Plätze aufzufüllen... |bigeyes

edit:
@ Theodor

danke für den Tipp - ich wusste doch das das Rauchen für irgendwas gut sein muss ^^

Greetz 
Tom


----------



## weberei (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Lustige Anekdote  So kann es manchmal gehen. Irgendwie waren die Väter alle mal Angler. Höre ich immer wieder, speziell von Leuten, von denen ich es nie erwartet hätte |bigeyes

Danke fürs Lob auch an dich 
Die Idee mit dem Halbrund habe ich -muss ich ehrlich zugeben- aber nicht selber "erfunden". Ich war am Wochenende bei einem Freund auf einer Party, der hat einen Billardtisch im Keller. An der Wand hing ein Halter für die Kö's, der diese Form hatte. Naja, den ganzen Abend über habe ich dann an nichts anderes mehr gedacht, als an meinen Plan, so einen Rutenhalter zu bauen und wie ich das am Besten nachbaue :vik:


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Ich sage im Geschäft immer ..... "is' für Angelköder !" , .......auf dumme , spöttische oder mitleidige Gesichter achte ich nicht weiter , ....Hauptsache ich hab' mein Zeugs:m!

@ Schoenwald 

Bist du sicher , das das am Zigarettenrauch liegt |kopfkrat?

Ich hatte von einem belgischen Freund vor Jahren 'mal 'ne Packung "Envirotex" bekommen , .....das Zeug neigte auch zur Bläschenbildung , ........er meinte , man müßte da nur 'raufpusten , dann würden die Blasen platzen , ......und es hat funktioniert !

@ weberei

...............trotzdem 'n geiles Design :m!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weber

Ich wusste doch das mich das an irgendwas erinnert 

Das kenn ich so gut - wenn man irgendwas sieht, was man leicht abgewandelt für einen anderen Zweck herstellen/nutzen kann lässt mir das auch keine Ruhe...


----------



## Hechtmen71 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!!!

@all danke für die Infobeiträge zu den Farbe.....

habe da moch was für euch
http://rodreellure.com/tkalweit//index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=1


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

zur Frage:
" Bist du sicher , das das am Zigarettenrauch liegt"

Bin nur sicher, dass es funktioniert, warum ist mir nicht wichtig.
Ich mache es nicht wegen dem Rauchen, bin Nichtraucher.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Sylvio,

Super!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Frage:
> " Bist du sicher , das das am Zigarettenrauch liegt"
> ...


 
.................vielleicht funzt es ja auch ohne den Rauch wie bei dem "Envirotex" ?


@ Hechtmen71

..............danke für den Link , .....sehr schöne Stücke , ...wäre echt 'mal gespannt , wie die laufen , ......leider reicht das Bildmaterial kaum für einen einigermaßen akkuraten Nachbau !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zur Frage:
> " Bist du sicher , das das am Zigarettenrauch liegt"
> ...


Obs mit Rauch funktioniert hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber ohne Rauch geht es.

Wenn ich mir die Teile anschaue die gerade im Rad hängen  hat aber heute Abend das pusten nichts gebracht, sind doch einige kleine Bläschen sichtbar. 

Hatte heute aber auch beim mischen schon viele im Epox. 
Hatte eigentlich noch nie so viele, vielleicht lags am Mischbecher. |kopfkrat 
Normal nehme ich die kleinen Becher von Conrad.de, heute mischte ich das Zeugs in so einem Kunststoff Schnapsglas. 
Die Conrad Becher haben einen größeren Durchmesser als die Schnapsgläser, demnach stand das Epox im Schnapsglas höher, vielleicht hab ich deshalb beim mischen mehr Luft unter gerührt. #c 
Falls einer auf die Idee kommt ich hätte das Glas vorher ein paar mal gelehrt, nein ich hab keinen getrunken!  Aber komisch ist es schon! 

So hier noch die Radfüllung von gestern, Epox im Conrad Becher gemischt.

Tieftaucher Länge 9cm 











und ein paar Bananen ebenfalls 9cm lang






Eventuell kommt morgen Abend die nächste Radfüllung.


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

......hahaha , ......Hubert macht wieder Akkord , .............ja , ...so ohne Rad drumherum sehen die doch richtig prächtig aus , .......sehr schön#6#6 !

Mir fällt auf , das die Köder alle irgendwie "gedeckt" wirken , ....keine knalligen Farben , .........ich denke  'mal , das sich das als Joker herausstellen könnte|kopfkrat ! 

Meine Aktuellen sind hingegen recht knallbunt(jedenfalls zum Teil)#c:m!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme übrigens auch die "Einwegschnapsplastikpinneken", hab noch ne ganze Stange hier rumliegen und die haben sich (zum Bemalen) bewährt. Saufen kann man eh kaum daraus - da es sonst zu schnell nen Doppelten gibt :v

Prost trotzdem an alle die grad was im Glas haben #g
Der Doc

edit @ west1

klasse Teile, der Goldschimmer interessiert mich - ist das, wie ichs auch schon vor hatte, die Innenfolie von Zigarettenpackungen? Also meine Marke schimmert so... ^^


----------



## teddy- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

prost#g


----------



## teddy- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wollt mal sagen das ich hir schon ne weile mitlese und #r was ihr so baut 

gruß stephan


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



teddy- schrieb:


> wollt mal sagen das ich hir schon ne weile mitlese und #r was ihr so baut
> 
> gruß stephan


 

Willst's nicht auch 'mal versuchen #6:m?

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## teddy- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja wenn sich erfolge auf wobbler bei mir ergeben dann wer das ein schönes hobby 

bis jetzt hab ich damit noch kein erfolg gehabt aber auch noch nicht speziel damit gefischt nur ab und zu mal


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



teddy- schrieb:


> naja wenn sich erfolge auf wobbler bei mir ergeben dann wer das ein schönes hobby
> 
> bis jetzt hab ich damit noch kein erfolg gehabt aber auch noch nicht speziel damit gefischt nur ab und zu mal


 
..............muß doch bei euch im See funzen ,....... zumindestens , wenn sie nicht allzu tief stehen , .........ansonsten kannst du ja auch Jerks bauen !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## teddy- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich kann ja mal von meinen  wenigen wobblern fotos machen und ihr sagt mir wo ich sie am besten einsetze sprich teich see bach und fluss 

weil ich hab kein plan so richtig probier halt nur ab und zu mal aus wenn nichts läuft 

zudem weiß ich auch nicht in welcher tiefe sie laufen


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



teddy- schrieb:


> ich kann ja mal von meinen wenigen wobblern fotos machen und ihr sagt mir wo ich sie am besten einsetze sprich teich see bach und fluss
> 
> weil ich hab kein plan so richtig probier halt nur ab und zu mal aus wenn nichts läuft
> 
> zudem weiß ich auch nicht in welcher tiefe sie laufen


 


................ja gerne , .......kannst sie dann ja mit deinen Fragen in diesem Thread posten , .......da sind auch 'ne Menge Experten zugegen , die viele Modelle schon kennen !

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198107&page=70

                  Bis dann , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## teddy- (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok werd ich morgen mal starten die anfrage danke dir:m


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so nach langer Zeit habe ich auch mal wieder ein paar zusammengezimmert. Nichts besonders Schönes vom Dekor und die Bilder sind auch miserable Neonaufnahmen, aber immer noch besser als keine. Die Teile sollen nur ihren Zweck tun und als Standardköder möglichst bald im Vereinsteich schwimmen. Noch ist ja leider Eis drauf :-(


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die grünen sollen Dorsch und Mefo verführen. Die haben so etwa 12 cm, die anderen sind so zwischen 4 und 6 cm. Ich weiß, schön ist anders aber der Lauf ist bei allen Modellen perfekt. Sehen zum Anbeißen aus wenn sie schwimmen |wavey:


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Sehr schön ,..... wie immer#6 , ..............ich frage mich allerdings , ob bei einem 12 cm Köder NUR ein Schwanzdrilling besonders praktikabel ist , ...............bei 4 cm und 6 cm Köderlänge ist's ja noch OK mit'm einzelnen Haken !

Diese länglichen , grünen Wobbler , ....hast du die unter'm Lack mit so'nem Glitzerfaden zum Fliegenbinden(weiß jetzt nicht den genauen Namen) umwickelt ?

Und wenn ja , wie hat du's gemacht , .......direkt auf den nassen ersten Lack(erstmal zum fixieren) ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf , das die Köder alle irgendwie "gedeckt" wirken , ....keine knalligen Farben , .........ich denke  'mal , das sich das als Joker herausstellen könnte|kopfkrat !



Danke Dieter. :m

Mal gucken ob auf die Farben was geht.
Die grellen Farben kommen aber auch noch.  



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> klasse Teile, der Goldschimmer interessiert mich - ist das, wie ichs auch schon vor hatte, die Innenfolie von Zigarettenpackungen? Also meine Marke schimmert so... ^^



Danke Dr! :m

Der Goldschimmer kommt vom Aluklebeband und von Schmincke Airbrushfarben.


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
sehen wieder ein Mal klasse aus! Das ist ja echt schon Akkorarbeit  

@Bondex:
"Schön ist anders"
|bigeyes
Was?
die sehen doch wieder super aus?! Weiß nicht, was du hast. Ich finde die echt gut gelungen, werden auch sicher fangen!
Die Frage, die diemai schon gestellt aht mit dem Faden in dem grünen Design würde mich auch mal interessieren...


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja also erstmal kann ich Euch da gut verstehen mit dem nur 1 Drilling. Die Wobbs sind für Meefo gedacht. Die werden am Boot geschleppt und meist kommen die Bisse ohnehin von hinten. Und wenn nicht ist´s für Meefo und Dorsch kein Problem die komplett zu verschlucken. Ein Zusatzdrilling würde nur Seegras fangen oder am Grund hängen. So ist auch das Basteln leichter. Die Fertigköder für die Küste, wie Spöket, Snaps, alle möglichen Pilker... und co haben ja auch nur einen Drilling.
Das Design ist ganz einfach zu machen. Erst Wobbler zusammenbauen. Dann foilen oder mit Silberlack bemalen. Darauf dann eine dünne Schicht Epoxi. In das fast ausgehärtete Epoxy dann Holotinsel aus dem Fliegenfischerbedarf einwickeln. Dann mit Copic-Marker den Rücken Flossen.. tönen. Das verläuft dann von selber durch die Struktur der Fäden. Ja und dann wieder Epoxy zum Versiegeln. In diesem Fall grün getöntes Epoxy. Habe ich mit einen halben Tropfen Aerocolor gemischt


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Wenn du das so erklärst, ist klar, dass man nur einen Drilling braucht. Leuchtet mir ein 

Danke für die Anleitung. Dieses Design mit dem Faden sieht echt gut aus. Wenn ich nicht schon 3,4 Designs für meine nächsten Wobbler im Kopf hätte, wäre das bestimmt eine Überlegung wert. Ich behalte es trotzdem im Hinterkopf


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aber Vorsicht mit den Fäden;-) Ich habe diverses Tinsel, Pikeabou und wie immer das Zeugs heisst und auch diverses Weihnachtslametta in allen Farben und Formen. Bei manchen hatte ich aber Probleme bei der Verarbeitung mit Epoxy. Leider weiss ich nicht mehr welche Produkte es waren. Also vorher kurz testen. Es hatte sich sie silberne Schicht von den Kunststoffstreifchen durch das Epoxy gelöst. Es wurde angelöst und durch das Verstreichen des Epoxys ein wenig verschmiert. Ich hatte dass Zeug in meine Bucktail-Drillinge miteingebunden und anschließend mit Epoxy versiegelt...

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Downbeat (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey ihr Spezis#h,
ich verfolge diesen Trööt schon seit einiger Zeit und da einige hier schon einen echt professionellen Grad errricht haben wollte ich mal ne Idee in die Runde schmeissen.
Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem vergoldeten Wobbi? (Ich dachte da an Blattgoldauftrag) Quasi die Edelausgabe.

Vielleicht ist das auch uninteressant oder unrealistisch, aber vielleicht machts ja mal einer. Sehen würd ich sowas gerne mal.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex

Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung mit den Fäden , .......es leuchtet mir jetzt auch ein , das du nur einen Drilling nimmst , ....bin eben an querbeißende Hechte gewöhnt !

@ Downbeat

So etwas in der Art hat schon 'mal jemand gemacht ,...... steht irgendwo auf http://www.KoederDesign.de , Stichwort "Schlagmetall" .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Hey ihr Spezis#h,
> ich verfolge diesen Trööt schon seit einiger Zeit und da einige hier schon einen echt professionellen Grad errricht haben wollte ich mal ne Idee in die Runde schmeissen.
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem vergoldeten Wobbi? (Ich dachte da an Blattgoldauftrag) Quasi die Edelausgabe.
> 
> ...



einen blattgoldbelegten wobb hab ich vor ca 2 jahren mal im "alten" forum gepostet, der hängt aber 3 m neben mir am schrank. hat noch nie wasser gesehen


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da isser nochmal. Heut hätt er sicher ne andere Form und wäre besser verarbeitet. Man lernt dazu, auch dank dieses Forums!


----------



## Downbeat (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Sowas in der Art hab ich gemeint, also die Verarbeitung. Nur halt in hochglänzend auspoliert.

@Mordskerl
Ich find i-wie kein Bild von deinem Wobbler. Aber super dass noch mehr Leute diese Idee hatten . Hast du eventuell nen Link parat oder wärst so nett noch ein Foto einzustellen?
Danke im Voraus.
________________________________
Edit:
Zu langsam. Danke Mordskerl!


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe ich auch schon hinter mir mit 24Kt vergoldet. Ist im alten Threat irgendwo zu sehen. Das macht aber eigendlich keinen Sinn weil´s zu teuer ist. Und wirklich schön ist das nur wenn man das Gold als Außenschicht läßt. Sobald wieder Epox drauf kommt ist der bezaubernde Schimmer weg. Und wenn man das wegläßt, dann ist das Gold nach ein paar Runden abgescheuert. Außerdem denke ich daß die Räuber das auch nicht wirklich zu schätzen wissen. Einfach mit Goldbronze anpinseln hat denselben Effekt.


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Boulb.
nein keine Sorge, da löst sich nichts an. Jedenfalls nicht mit dem Conrad-Epox. Das Zeug ist nicht agressiv und enthält keine komischen Lösemittel. Da könnte ich sonstwas mit aufkleben, das greift auch kein Papier oder Farben an


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

zu:
"Obs mit Rauch funktioniert hab ich noch nicht probiert, aber ohne Rauch geht es."

Mein Tipp mit dem Zigarettenrauch, ist getestet und funktioniert,
er kann - muss aber nicht - nach gemacht werden.
Wenn jemand die Bläschen besser weg bringt und seine Methode listet, freue ich mich. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bondex (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

verstehe ich nicht. Was willst du uns damit sagen schoenwald?


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> sehen wieder ein Mal klasse aus! Das ist ja echt schon Akkorarbeit


Danke! :m
Bei Akkordarbeit würden bedeutend mehr fertig werden.
Hab halt gerade genug Zeit zum Basteln und stocke meinen Vorrat auf. |supergri



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Mein Tipp mit dem Zigarettenrauch, ist getestet und funktioniert,
> er kann - muss aber nicht - nach gemacht werden.
> Wenn jemand die Bläschen besser weg bringt und seine Methode listet, freue ich mich.
> 
> ...


Danke Theodor werde es mal testen mit dem Rauch. Normal hab ich wenige Bläschen beim mischen in Epox und nach dem aufpinseln sind fast keine mehr zusehen. Bei der letzten Mischung waren es aber extrem viele, denke es liegt doch am mischen in dem engen Schnapsbecher. #c


Hab heute die Wobbler und Bananen von gestern am See getestet, es laufen alle ganz gut.

Hier noch zwei Bananen von der letzten Radfüllung.

Länge 8cm und 9cm, der kleine wobbelte beim ausbleien im Teich nur leicht.






Hier 3 Stickbaits.  Die sind nicht neu, es waren die ersten Sticks die ich gebaut hatte und sie liefen nicht gut. Damit sie nicht noch länger unnütz im Keller rumhängen hab ich sie ein wenig überarbeitet, jetzt müssten sie schön laufen.






Diese hier sind etwas größer und neu.






Von dieser Farbe hatte ich letztes Jahr 2 abgerissen und ein paar verschenkt, denke mit denen hier ist mein Jahresbedarf an der Farbe wieder aufgefüllt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht. Was willst du uns damit sagen schoenwald?



Hallo,

ganz einfach, 
jemand hat gefragt, wie man Bläschen weg bringt.
Ich habe einen Tipp gegeben.
Dann kamen Antworten, dass es auch anders geht.

Nun würde ich mich freuen, wenn jemand eine bessere Lösung listet.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass das keine Akkordarbeit wäre. Da sind ja schon wieder neue von dir |bigeyes (ok, zwar "nur" überarbeitet, aber auch das kostet Zeit) :vik:

Sind wieder wunderbar geworden! Die Firetiger Designs gefallen mir echt gut, mit Airbrush bekommt man die noch schöner hin, als mit nem Pinsel, wie man hier sieht.


----------



## juma (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sag doch mal wie bleist du deine Stickbaits genau aus....meine beiden laufen zwar aber net so wie ich es mir vorstelle....

@ all 

war meine neusten Jerks heute testen und alle laufen voll hammer geil.......

und der Jerk von dem ich dachte na ja so la la ist der Hammer schlecht hin.............:l


#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr schöne Teile wieder , Hubert#6#6 , .......hoffentlich funzen die Sticks jetzt .

Zu den Bananen :

Mit der oberen Form habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung , kann daher kaum etwas dazu sagen(besser gesagt , habe damit vor Jahren 'ne Bauchlandung gemacht und es seitdem nicht wieder probiert) , .......... so wie ich das verstanden habe , wobbelt der Untere ja auch nur leicht , oder ?

Das liegt nur daran , das er etwas zu wenig Körperkrümmung hat , .........der Obere hingegen würde sich mit mehr Körperkrümmung eventuell schnell auf den Rücken drehen , weil er im vorderen Teil mehr Auftrieb hat .

Anbei noch zwei totsichere Ergebnisse jahrelanger Bananenforschung , ...weiß nicht mehr , ob ich die hier schonmal gepostet habe :m!

Gruß , Dieter#h

PS : 

Solange man die Größenverhältnisse beibehält , kann man die Wobbler ruhig in der Gesamtgröße verändern , ....der Körperquerschnitt muß rund oder leicht oval sein(immer breiter als hoch) .


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> du kannst mir nicht sagen, dass das keine Akkordarbeit wäre. Da sind ja schon wieder neue von dir



Danke! :m
Wenn ich Akkord schaffen würde, würdest du noch viel mehr zu sehen bekommen! 



juma schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Sag doch mal wie bleist du deine Stickbaits genau aus....meine beiden laufen zwar aber net so wie ich es mir vorstelle....



In etwa so wie auf dem Bild, eher hinten noch einen Tick tiefer.




diemai schrieb:


> Zu den Bananen :
> 
> Mit der oberen Form habe ich nicht viel Erfahrung , kann daher kaum etwas dazu sagen(besser gesagt , habe damit vor Jahren 'ne Bauchlandung gemacht und es seitdem nicht wieder probiert) , .......... so wie ich das verstanden habe , wobbelt der Untere ja auch nur leicht , oder ?



Danke Dieter! :m

Ja der untere hat beim ausbleien wenig gewobbelt, mal schauen was er jetzt wo er fertig ist im See so macht.

Unten ein Bild von einem, wo ich heute getestet hab, kannst ja mal einen nachbauen. Die Körperbreite ist jetzt mit Epox genau 2cm.
Mit Wirbel usw. kommt er vorne noch etwas tiefer, aber das weist du ja selbst. 
Die Krümmung ist etwas größer als beim oberen vom letzten Bild.

Die 4 von gestern liefen so zwischen 0,5m und 1m tief, gewobbelt haben sie schön, hoffentlich fangen sie auch!  

Danke für die Bilder, wenn ich Zeit hab bau ich sie mal. :m


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> so, hier ist meine erste Tieftaucherarmee! nach Diemais australischer schablone. hab aber noch etwas blei reingepackt, da Lindenholz ggü dem tropenholz wohl etwas mehr auftrieb hat.
> 
> waren eben am wasser, nach ein paar kurbelumdrehungen hingen blätter am haken, lauftiefe geschätzte 2m. bin total zufrieden. brummen richtig schön wenn man den zug etwas verstärkt.
> 
> ...




Mannomann, gar nicht so einfach, in unserem Riesentrööt nochmal was zu finden. am 09.11.2010 hatte ich diesen rosafarbenen wobb zusammen mit ähnlichen gepostet.

den Twitch hab ich nicht gesucht, das war mein erster Versuch mit Folie und Airbrush, ist bestimmt auch irgendwo in den unendlichen Weiten des Besenstiels versteckt

edit. mmmh, ich dachte beim zitieren käme das Bild wieder hoch ...


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Hubert
schöne Wobbler. Das muß mal gesagt werden. Bananen habe ich ja noch nie gebaut. Aber ich denke auch als Mini funzen die sicher nicht.
Habe gestern übrigens mal meine schwarzen mit dem Bauchdrilling getestet. Der Lauf ist astrein!!!


----------



## weberei (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai & west:

Irgendwie habt ihr es durch eure ganzen Diskutiererei geschafft, mich soweit zu bringen, jetzt auch mal vielleicht ne Banane zu bauen 
Ich bin derzeit aber eher fokusiert auf kleine Wobblergrößen.
Bis zu welcher Größe kann man denn mit dem Modell runtergehen? Habt ihr das schonmal getestet? Notfalls baue ich doch mal einen größeren von 9,10,11 cm. Aber rund 6-8 cm wäre mir schon lieber. Geht das? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Hechtmen71 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl
schau mal da
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=265


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bondex, deine sehen übrigens auch gut aus! 



weberei schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit aber eher fokusiert auf kleine Wobblergrößen.
> Bis zu welcher Größe kann man denn mit dem Modell runtergehen?



Hab so kleine noch nicht gebaut, die hier gezeigten waren meine  ersten.
Denk aber dass die auch in kleinerer Ausführung funktionieren. 
Wollte mir auch noch so drei vier kleinere bauen, fürs Forellen angeln im Bach.
Werde es mal testen, die Dinger sind ja schnell gebaut.


----------



## GoFishing1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eure Wobbler sehen ja klasse :m  aber aus welchem holz macht ihr die Wobbler und welches Material verwendet ihr für die Tauchschaufel


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Betreff: Mini-Banane

In einem meiner Angelbücher hab ich mal eine kleine Banane gesehen. Die hing bei einer großen Forelle im Maul. Größe schätzungsweise 5cm mit nur einem Bauchdrilling mittig. Werde mal eben googlen ob sich weitere Infos finden lassen.

Gruß,

Björn

siehe hier: http://cgi.ebay.de/HUGE-COLLECTION-...497?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c5a251c21

Alle Größen dabei bis zum Mini. Aber nicht das Modell aus meinem Buch...


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl , @ Hechtmen71

...............vielen Dank für die Mühe , das Bild nochmal 'rauszusuchen:m !

@ Bondex , @ weberei

Also , die kleinste Banane , die ich nach der Skizze(Angelwoche-Banane) 'mal gebaut habe , war ca. 55 mm bis 60 mm lang ,...... dazu verkleinere ich meine Skizze einfach entsprechend auf'm Fotokopierer und klebe den ausgeschnittenen Umriß einfach auf das Holz , welches ich vorher auf die richtige Breite gefräst habe !

Viel kleiner geht wohl nicht , da die Tauchlippe sonst zu dünn wird , um eine Drahtöse einzulassen .

Habe aber zur Zeit ein anderes Modell im Bau , welches aber nicht viel kürzer ist , dafür aber im hinteren Teil voluminöser , .....poste ich irgendwann 'mal , ...weiß auch noch nicht , ob er überhaupt läuft .

Die oben genannte Banane läuft etwas intensiver als die auf der anderen Skizze(mit dem verrundeten Schwanzende) , ........gefangen habe ich aber auf beide Modelle schon ,....... Barsche , kleinere Hechte und sogar auch 'ne Puff-Forelle .

@ west1

Vielen Dank für die Fotos , Hubert , ........werde sie 'mal abspeichern , dann kann ich den beizeiten 'mal nachbauen !

@ GoFishing1

Als Holzmaterial kommt hauptsächlich Balsa und Abachi in Frage , Fichte/Kiefer geht auch noch zur Not für mittlere und große Wobbler , .........für mittlere und große Jerkbaits kommt auch Hartholz wie z. B. Buche zum Einsatz .

Man kann für kleine und mittelgroße Wobbler aber auch PVC-Hartschaum verwenden , der hat Holz gegenüber nicht zu unterschätzende Vorteile .

Tauchschaufeln sollten aus weitgehend unzerbrechlichem Material wie "Makrolon" oder "Lexan"(beides Handelsnamen für transparentes Polykarbonat) oder auch aus Blech(Alu , Messing , Kupfer , V2A) gefertigt werden , wobei Metallschaufeln nur bei Wobblern mit entsprechendem Restauftrieb(oder Sinkern) montiert werden sollten .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GoFishing1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Balsa Holz habe ich schon jedoch ist es nur 1cm dick wenn ich dickere Wobbler bauen will kann ich dann einfach das balsa holz aneinader kleben .


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Balsa Holz habe ich schon jedoch ist es nur 1cm dick wenn ich dickere Wobbler bauen will kann ich dann einfach das balsa holz aneinader kleben .


 
Es gibt auch Dickeres , ......aber so kannst du zwei 1 cm Stücke zusammenkleben , .......das Drahtsystem und Bleigewichte schon mit zwischengelegt ,..........bitte UHU-Hart oder WASSERFESTEN Holzleim benutzen , .......Epoxykleber geht natürlich auch !

Im Web gibt's auch einige Anleitungen , .....z. B. auf :

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de

.......oder auf "YouTube" , .........gib'  'mal "making wobblers by hand" in die Suchfunktion ein !

Balsa muß aber entsprechen imprägniert und lackiert werden , .........es ist recht weich und fällt schnell Hechtzähnen zum Opfer , .....für Barsch , Forelle und Co. ist es besser geeignet .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GoFishing1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok hab auch noch eine gute Seite gefunden
http://www.angler-info.de/content/blogcategory/47/104/


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> ok hab auch noch eine gute Seite gefunden
> http://www.angler-info.de/content/blogcategory/47/104/


 
Vielen Dank für's posten , ....diese lokale Seite kannte ich noch garnicht , ..........obwohl sie ja nicht mehr ganz aktuell zu sein scheint !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

echt schöne teile habt ihr wieder mal gebaut :m

war die letzten tage auch ein wenig fleissig. habe 4 fertig bekommen. hab mal ein wenig mit dem schuppenkleid experementiert, hier das ergebnis:


----------



## Kark (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Richtig gut gelungen!! 
Das ist ja schon Profi-Qualität fürs Museum!  :m


----------



## Jack86 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow...na das sind ja mal Wobbler die selbst optisch denn hochpreisigen in nix nachstehen |bigeyes

Aber mal zu meinem Anliegen...ich hab mich entschlossen nun auch mal meinen ersten Wobbler selbst zu basteln...ich denk mal die "Banane" is für denn ersten Versuch bestimmt am geeignetsten oder? 
Ich würd nur mal gern noch wissen wie die genaue Bezeichnung für denn Drat ist aus dem die Achsen gemacht werden? Und ob ich denn in jedem Baumarkt beziehen kann?


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Die sind wirklich sehr , sehr schön geworden#6#6#6 , .........aber ich habe mich schon immer gefragt , ob solche Schwanzflossen nicht das Wobbeln vermindern , ....zumindest bei Einteilern , ............selber ausprobiert hab' ich's noch nicht|kopfkrat !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke, danke,

@diemai, also wenn die die körperform passt und die schaufel groß genug ist, dann verichten sie ihre arbeit, also die wobbeln |supergri


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jack86 schrieb:


> Wow...na das sind ja mal Wobbler die selbst optisch denn hochpreisigen in nix nachstehen |bigeyes
> 
> Aber mal zu meinem Anliegen...ich hab mich entschlossen nun auch mal meinen ersten Wobbler selbst zu basteln...ich denk mal die "Banane" is für denn ersten Versuch bestimmt am geeignetsten oder?
> Ich würd nur mal gern noch wissen wie die genaue Bezeichnung für denn Drat ist aus dem die Achsen gemacht werden? Und ob ich denn in jedem Baumarkt beziehen kann?


 

Bananenwobbler sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so für Anfänger geeignet , .........sie haben keine extra Tauchschaufel , die Schnuröse muss exakt positioniert werden und man kann manchmal auch schlecht Ballast unterbringen(wegen der dünnen Lippe) , ....kurzum , ....man hat mit ihnen weniger Möglichkeiten , den Lauf einzustellen .

Wenn du aber akkurat nach meinen obigen Skizzen arbeitest , würde es wohl auch gehen , .......diese Wobbler laufen meistens schon OHNE Zusatz-Ballast , aber etwas Gewicht eingelassen VOR der Bauchöse stabilisiert den Lauf zur Perfektion .

Oberflächenköder wie einen "Spook" , "Lucky13" oder einen Popper halte ich für einfacher , .........wenn's unbedingt ein Wobbler sein soll , würde ich erst 'mal mit der einfachsten "Minnow"-Form anfangen , ....ungefähr so wie ein "Rapala Original " .

Ich benutze für meine Wobbler entweder spezielle rostfreie Köder-Schraubösen oder auch V2A-Schweißdraht im  Durchmesser 1,0 mm , ....den beziehe ich in Meterlängen beim Fachhandel für industriellen Schweißbedarf , .......in Baumärkten gibt's den nicht , ......mit viel Glück höchstens 0,8mm Durchmesser auf Rollen zum Schutzgasschweißen , der ist aber recht weich und 'ne Rolle kostet so an 30 Tacken (sind aber ETLICHE Meter 'drauf) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> danke, danke,
> 
> @diemai, also wenn die die körperform passt und die schaufel groß genug ist, dann verichten sie ihre arbeit, also die wobbeln |supergri


 
Hatte ich mir schon gedacht , ...man muß die Schaufel größer machen , damit genug Druck generiert wird , den Wobbler gegen den zusätzlichen seitlichen Widerstand der Schwanzflosse ausbrechen zu lassen , ...........im Umkehrschluß vermute ich einfach 'mal , das wenn man die beiden Finnen des Schwanzes abtrennen würde , sich der Wobbler mit seiner derzeitigen Schaufelform, -und Größe eventuell wohl auf den Rücken legen könnte|kopfkrat ?

Vielen dank für die Info , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> echt schöne teile habt ihr wieder mal gebaut :m
> 
> war die letzten tage auch ein wenig fleissig. habe 4 fertig bekommen. hab mal ein wenig mit dem schuppenkleid experementiert, hier das ergebnis:



Die schönsten sind von dir! #6 #6 #6

Sehen super aus, wirklich gut gemacht!

Die würde ich gerne mal im Wasser sehen.

Wettbewerbsform würde ich mal sagen, oder?

Was für eine Folie hast du am zweiten dran?


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke west,

jo waren wettbewerbsform. sollten eigentlich zum wettbewerb, aber leider zeitlich net geschaft, deshalb habe ich gebrusht.

beim zweiten habe ich aus einer holofolie kreise ausgschnitten und draufgeklebt. leider kommen die effekte bei den bildern nicht so rüber. im orginal sehen die besser aus |rolleyes


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das besondere an den letzten beiden wobblern ist die tauchschaufel. das ist nicht etwa einfach eingefärbt oder mit einer folie bearbeitet, sondern das ist farbiges Polycarbonat. habe bestimmt 3 monate gesucht. leider gibts in deutschland was kein pc in rot oder blau in den stärken 2 oder 3mm zu bekommen.

wenn einer eine bezugsquelle weis bitte melden.

gruss


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Aber rund 6-8 cm wäre mir schon lieber. Geht das?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Hab gerade einen Rohling 5cm lang, Blei und Draht provisorisch mit Isolierband befestigt, im Teich getestet. 

Er läuft, ich muss aber noch ein wenig mit dem Haken- Ösenabstand experimentieren. Hier sie zu eng beisammen.

Werde mir noch ein paar machen, auch in 6cm Länge und sie bei Gelegenheit mal im Bach testen. 

Kann aber dauern, hab die nächsten Tage wahrscheinlich keine Zeit zum basteln.



Naghul schrieb:


> beim zweiten habe ich aus einer holofolie kreise ausgschnitten und draufgeklebt. leider kommen die effekte bei den bildern nicht so rüber. im orginal sehen die besser aus |rolleyes



Danke für die Erklärung!

Wenn man es weiß und genau hinschaut kann man die Kreise gut erkennen. :m


----------



## stefano89 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul: die sehen wirklich klasse aus. Darf ich fragen, welches Epoxi du benutzt? Sieht ziemlich Makellos aus, haste da ne spezielle Vorgehensweise? Ich ärger mich immer wieder über Bläschen bzw Unebenheiten.
Habe jetzt das Epoxi von Behnke ausprobiert, von der Verarbeitung sicherlich besser als das Envirotex, da flüssiger.
Aber Flächen der Jerks, die ich damit behandelt habe sind sehr uneben, könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass sich Behnke und Envirotex nicht vertragen, hatte die erste Schicht noch mit Envirotex gemacht...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @naghul: die sehen wirklich klasse aus. Darf ich fragen, welches Epoxi du benutzt? Sieht ziemlich Makellos aus, haste da ne spezielle Vorgehensweise? Ich ärger mich immer wieder über Bläschen bzw Unebenheiten.
> Habe jetzt das Epoxi von Behnke ausprobiert, von der Verarbeitung sicherlich besser als das Envirotex, da flüssiger.
> Aber Flächen der Jerks, die ich damit behandelt habe sind sehr uneben, könnte allerdings auch daran liegen, dass sich Behnke und Envirotex nicht vertragen, hatte die erste Schicht noch mit Envirotex gemacht...
> Gruß Steffen



ich benutze das behnke 600er epox. warum ich keine blasen habe ist eigentlich ganz einfach. mein karussell ist eigentlich eine box mit einer 60watt glühbirne drinne, das ist der ganze trick.


----------



## GoFishing1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Jack86
http://www.angler-info.de/content/view/145/104/
geh ganz nach unten .


----------



## stefano89 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke Naghul. Epox ist das gleiche...werd mal probieren, so n Kasten drüber zu baun. Glaub du oder jemand anderes hatte auch schonmal ein Bild gepostet.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr schöne klassische "Lazy Ike" Form bei deiner Minibanane , Hubert , .....gefällt mir sehr gut#6#6 !

Wie schon erwähnt , habe ich einen ähnlichen Wobbler im Keller , ca.57 mm , .......der bekommt nur EINEN Haken unten am hinteren Bauchbereich , ..........wenn man bei solchen Ködern(mit zwei Haken) den Bauchdrilling zu weit vorne plaziert , kann er sich beim Auswerfen mit einem Hakenbogen immer über die schmale Lippe klemmen , .......er läuft dann nicht mehr vernünftig(wenn überhaupt ?) und der Wurf ist verschenkt !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
wünderschöne Interpretationen der Wettbewerbsformen. Du hättest locker den 1. Platz abgeräumt, wenn Airbrush erlaubt gewesen wäre. Ein Wort: Hammer!

@all:
Danke für eure Rückmeldungen bzgl der Mini Banane. Scheint ja zu klappen, rein theoretisch. Nur ob ich es schaffe so genau zu arbeiten, dass die Öse perfekt sitzt usw, weiß ich nicht.
Außerdem war ich eben das erste Mal an einem der Teiche meines neuen Vereins. Ich wurde sofort darauf hingewiesen, dass wohl auf Wobbler NICHTS (|bigeyes) geht. Weiß nicht, ob ich das falsch verstanden habe (dass derjenige sattdessen meinte, es sei sehr schwer aber nicht unmöglich), wäre zumindest sehr komisch. Kann ja fast nicht sein, dass die Fische überhaupt kein Bischen auf Wobbler anspringen. Muss das nochmal klären. 
Sollte es tatsächlich so sein, dass die Fische nicht auf wobbler beißen, weiß ich nicht ob ich 1) dadurch eher noch mehr angespornt wäre, mir noch mehr Mühe zu geben und es den anderen zu zeigen (quasi: "Jetzt erst recht"). Oder 2), ich das Basteln stark zurück fahren würde (was natürlich sehr schade wäre). Die Fische sind da wohl mehr die Fans von Gummis: kleinen GuFis, Gummiwürmern, Twistern etc.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden...

weberei


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Die Fische sind da wohl mehr die Fans von Gummis: kleinen GuFis, Gummiwürmern, Twistern etc.


Glaubst du Die Fische fressen nur die Kukös die ihnen Tag täglich serviert werden?

Lass dir dass mal durch den Kopf gehen.


----------



## weberei (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habs gerade nochmal mit demjenigen geklärt, er ist nämlich auch hier an Board 

Habe es wohl missverstanden, die Fische sind nur nicht ganz so angetan von Kunstködern allgemein, da das Futterfischangebot hoch ist. 
Also munter weiter basteln, der Ehrgeiz ist geweckt :vik:

Nebenbei: verstehe nicht ganz, was du mir sagen willst, sorry #c
Meinst du, dass die Fische eigentlich erstrecht auf Wobbler anspringen müssten, da jeder dort laut meiner Aussage eigentlich mit GuFi fischen müsste? So habe ich deine Aussage zumindest verstanden


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Meinst du, dass die Fische eigentlich erstrecht auf Wobbler anspringen müssten, da jeder dort laut meiner Aussage eigentlich mit GuFi fischen müsste? So habe ich deine Aussage zumindest verstanden



Dann hast da es richtig verstanden. #6

Ein Köder den die Fische nicht kennen ist immer besser als der, den sie täglich zu sehen bekommen oder schon im Maul hatten.


----------



## Hechtmen71 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dann hast da es richtig verstanden. #6
> 
> Ein Köder den die Fische nicht kennen ist immer besser als der, den sie täglich zu sehen bekommen oder schon im Maul hatten.


 
da hast du recht, den kennen sie bestimmt noch nicht|supergri

http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-BINGO-P...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41523af626


----------



## Bondex (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, dann will ich mal wieder einen zum Besten geben. Diesmal ein Stickbait ohne Schaufel von etwa 11cm. Für mich ein absoluter Riese. Erst den Rücken mit Lindgreen-Epoxy gemacht und drüber ganz leicht hellgrün getöntes.


----------



## raetzrico (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Tempo was hier an den Tag gelegt wird ist ja Atemberaubend sowohl beim bauen als auch beim schreiben.
Ganz tolle Sachen habt Ihr gebaut. Besonders Naghul´s Kreationen sind natürlich der Oberhammer was die Optic angeht.#v#v#v
Aber auch West1 +Bondex wie immer sehr schön.
Ich bin auch wieder mit einer kleinen Runde Wobbler ca. 7 cm Körperlänge beschäftigt.Habe mich mal an verschiedenen Schuppenvarianten auf folierten Körpern versucht.
Bilder gibt es nach dem Epoxy. Vorerst mal Bilder von der Form.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Wenn das so'n kleiner Vereinsteich ist , kann das durchaus sein , das mit KuKö's schlecht gefangen wird , da der Teich ganz einfach zu oft mit hakenbewerten Blech ,-Plastik , -und Holstückchen bombardiert wird .

Aber dafür bist du ja Bastler , du kannst dir eher untypische Köder ja selber herstellen .

Und selbst wenn die Hechte aus Hunger angeblich nur auf Köfi's oder Gufi's beißen , den Schnappreflex kannst du immer noch mit jedem knalligen und aufälligen Kunstköder auslösen , der Meister Esox gehörig auf den Zeiger geht .

Versuch's in der warmen Jahreszeit 'mal mit so etwas(siehe Fotos ,..... der im Barschdesign bei den Eigenbauten ist einer meiner zahlreichen Kopien) , ........anrucken , wenige Meter einkurbeln , aufsteigen lassen , wieder anrucken , und soweiter und sofort , ........funktioniert überall in Flachwasserbereichen bis 2,5 m , besonders jedoch vor Seerosen , Schilfkanten , unter Bäumen , usw. , ........und das Teil läßt sich leicht nachbauen !

Im Übrigen geb' ich nicht allzuviel darauf , was mir Leute an kleinen Vereinsteichen erzählen , ....die woll'n oft nur ihre eigenen zukünftigen Fänge sichern , .......ich probiere gerne selber mein Ding ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke euch Leute, für die Aufmunterung und die Hilfe!
Ich glaube auch, die wollen mir nur ein wenig Angst machen, damit ich ihnen nicht die Fische wegangeln 
Danke diemai für die Formen. Werde vielleicht später mal darauf zurückgreifen. ICh denke, man muss in den Teichen einfach komplett gegen den Trend angeln. Also zB wenn alle mit mini Ködern fischen, extra große nehmen, oder komplette Schockfarben oder sowas. Bei Wobblern sehr skurile Formen und sowas.
Ich probiere es also erstmal mit Bananen in kleineren Größen und auffälligen Farben 
Für den sommer werde ich mir noch Popper zulegen und/oder selber basteln.

@Bondex:
astreiner Stickbait. Haha, für dich riesig  Ist schon ungewohnt, auf einmal so groß zu Bauen. Jetzt hast du ja einen Vergleich: was ist für dich einfacher zu bauen, klein (bzw Mini) oder groß?


----------



## Bondex (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also schwer ist keiner von beiden. Die großen machen mehr Arbeit und die dicken Edelstahldrähte lassen sich nicht so gut formen. Dafür braucht man aber auch nicht so gewissenhaft zu arbeiten. Die verzeihen eher mal einen Fehler ind der "Hydrodynamik" (geiles neues Wort wa?).
Kleine Wobbler sind dafür deutlich fummeliger und man muß sehr exakt und präzise vorgehen. Wenn da die Schaufel nicht grade sitzt hast Du umsonst gebaut!
Ich denke meine Leidenschaft wird weiterhin den Minis gehören, weil man Maxis an jeder Ecke fertig zu kaufen bekommt. Die sind gut verarbeitet und laufen auch nicht schlecht. Bei Minis dagegen habe ich schon einige Male schlechtes erlebt. Von 5 gekauften lief einer gut, einer nur bei langsamen Zug und 3 gar nicht. Das hat mich aber auch nicht verwundert.


----------



## GoFishing1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, wisst ihr villeicht eine Internetseite wo es muster für die wobbler gibt ?


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, und zwar z. B. hier:

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedjerkbaits.html
http://www.angelzeitung.de/angeln/Bastelanleitungen_11_0

hatte mal mehr Verlinkungen, finde die grade aber nicht wieder...

Gruß

edit: hier noch welche:

http://www.angler-info.de/content/blogcategory/79/162/


----------



## GoFishing1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke hatt jemand villeicht noch ein link wo man so farbmuster für Wobbler ausdrucken kann und diese dann auf die Wobbler kleben kann |supergri


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau mal |bigeyes in den Link von Angelzeitung.de. Wenn du dir das pdf vom BusterJerk und GrandmaClone runterlädst, wirst du Schablonen für Muster finden. Das Barschmuster vom Grandma habe ich beispielsweise auch auf einen anderen Jerk übertragen.


----------



## GoFishing1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sry übersehen :q danke für die guten links #6


----------



## Ralle307 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Danke hatt jemand villeicht noch ein link wo man so farbmuster für Wobbler ausdrucken kann und diese dann auf die Wobbler kleben kann |supergri



Hi, da wirst du kein Glück haben....das habe ich auch schon gesucht. So macht es Salmo bei den Naturdekoren auch....aber als normalverbrauche hast du da keine Chance ran zu kommen.

Am besten du Fotografierst einen Fisch (Barsch oder Rotauge) schneidest den Fisch mit Photoshop aus und setzt einen transparenten Hintergrund unter das Bild und speicherst es z.B. unter Fischdekor 1. Nun spiegelst du das Bild mit Photoshop und speicherst das dann z.B. Fischdekor 2.
Nun setzt du die beiden Bilder rücken an rücken zusammen und speicherst das auch wieder.
Jetzt besorgst du dir bedruckbare und 3D formbare, transparente Klebefolie und bedruckst die Folie dann mit dem Dekor. dabei auf die 3D Länge des Köders aufpassen, nicht das das Dekor zu kurz wird. Natürlicher geht es nicht. Aber die Folie und Druckerfarbe is mir zu teuer.

So, nun noch mal etwas zu den Zigarettenfiltern. Man schneidet sich aus den Zigarettenfiltern die Schuppenform aus. Dann nimmt man sich den grundierten Köder und man taucht den Filter in die gewünschte Farbe. Dann gut abstreichen so das keine überschüssige Farbe an dem Filter ist. Dann sanft das Schuppendekor aufstempeln. 
Am besten gehen die losen Filter die es zum Zigarettendrehen gibt. Die Filter aus den Hülsen franzen zu sehr aus, sonst hätte ich es mal auf einem Foto gezeigt. 

@all die, die wieder Bilder ihrer Kunstwerke gezeigt haben,. Hut ab.....#6


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Danke hatt jemand villeicht noch ein link wo man so farbmuster für Wobbler ausdrucken kann und diese dann auf die Wobbler kleben kann |supergri





Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi, da wirst du kein Glück haben....das habe ich auch schon gesucht. So macht es Salmo bei den Naturdekoren auch....aber als normalverbrauche hast du da keine Chance ran zu kommen.



Das ganze Internet ist voll von so Zeugs, man muss sich nur zuhelfen wissen.

Mehr sag ich nicht! |supergri


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was meint ihr - taugen die Farben was fürs Airbrushen? Die Farben von Schmincke sind mir echt zu teuer #d. Auch wenn ich jetzt bestimmt in Kürze lesen werde: "wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt..."

http://cgi.ebay.de/12-x-30ml-Airbru...481?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item35ab43c701

Momentan habe ich mir zum üben noch mit meinen mit Wasser verdünnten Bastelfarben geholfen aber das ist nicht wirklich ne Lösung. #c

Danke für eure Meinung und LG
Tom Builder


----------



## TimmyWalker (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So habe heute auch meinen ersten selbstgebauten Jerk fertig gestellt (Augen fehlen zwar noch, sind aer bestellt und Epoxid-Harz wird morgen aufgetragen).
Ich denke für den Anfang is das ganz ok ^^#6


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Ich denke für den Anfang is das ganz ok ^^#6


Das denk ich auch ^^ vor allem das Design hab ich so noch nicht gesehen. Weiter so!


----------



## weberei (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Durchaus sehr ansehnlich, weiter so! Läuft der Jerk denn, hast du das schon getestet?

@Bondex:
Danke, genau so sehe ich es auch. Große sind aufwändiger, da mehr Fläche zu bearbeiten, aber müssen nicht so gewissenhaft bearbeitet werden. Kleine müssen weniger aber dafür um so sorgfältiger bearbeitet werden.

@all:
Ich habe heute eine erste Banane gebaut, die erste farbschicht ist schon drauf (als Grundierung). Später werde ich noch das Foiling auftragen, evtl schaffe ich sogar schon das Enddesign.
Im Lauftest, wo das Blei mit Klebeband festgehalten wurde, lief die Banane sehr agil, braucht allerdings eine kurze Distanz zum Anlaufen. Danach zieht sie weite Bahnen und schwingt/wobbelt schön von rechts nach links. Sieht sehr aggressiv aus und sollte die Fisch in den neuen Teichen zum Anbiss reizen  Passend wird die Farbe sehr knallig. Wie es genau wird, kann ich noch nicht sagen, wohl gelb und rot. Aber genaueres weiß ich noch nicht, die Designs entstehen meist erst beim Bemalen :vik:
Aber knallig solls werden.


----------



## TimmyWalker (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei
Werde den entweder nach Beschichtung mit Epoxid-Harz in der Badewanne :q oder beim nächsten Hechttrip (anfang Februar) testen.
Die Beschichtung könnte aber nochwas dauern da die augen nochnicht da sind |gr: werde aber berichten, sobald ich getestet hab.
Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Was meint ihr - taugen die Farben was fürs Airbrushen? Die Farben von Schmincke sind mir echt zu teuer #d. Auch wenn ich jetzt bestimmt in Kürze lesen werde: "wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt..."
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/12-x-30ml-Airbru...481?pt=Modellbauwerkzeuge&hash=item35ab43c701
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
ich kenne diese Farben nicht. Nur soviel: Wer billig kauft, kauft doppelt. Dies habe ich selber Erfahren müssen. Hatte mir auch erst billig bei ebay Farben gekauft. Ein paar einfachse Muster lackiert und .... wollte neue haben. Die Farbauswahl war beschränkt, also neue Sorte von Farben gekauft und... bis wieder bestimmte Farben fehlten. Jetzt habe ich hier alles mögliche rumstehen. Schminke, Revell, Valejo, NoName, SprayVar-Dosen.... schön ist das nicht, aber teuer!

Am liebsten hätte ich ein geschlossenes System von einem Hersteller. Mir kommen auch nur noch Acrylfarben auf wasserbasis ins Haus. Deckende, Lasierende und Neonfarben sollten meiner Meinung dabei sein. 

Überlege welche Ansprüche Du an die Farben stellst, wo Du mit den lackierst und welche Möglichkeiten Du hast. Zum Schluss kommt noch das gute Geld... Aber es gibt auch viele Muster die man mit wenigen Farben abdeckt. Es ist eine schwierige Überlegung die mir auch seit 2 Jahren durch den Kopf geht.

Lass uns wissen wofür Du dich entschieden hast!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Ralle307 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich hol mir in einer Lackiererei die Aquabase Acryllacke.
Diese Aquabaselacke sind schnell trocknend, schnell ausdünstend ( nach einer Stunde sind alle Lackgerüche weg und die Köder haben einen neutralen Geruch ), alle Farben (Farbcode) als Uni und Metallic, Kosten 100ml zwischen 7,- und 18,-€ je nach Lackzusammensetzung. 

In meiner Anfangszeit habe ich mir immer die Acryl Bastelfarben auf Wasserbasis in Schwarz, Weiß, Rot Gelb und Blau geholt und habe mir daraus meine Farben selber gemischt. Somit hielten sich die Farbkosten einigermaßen in Grenzen. 

@ DrSeltsam, sieh dir die Bewertungen von den Farben an, das kann schon einen ersten Eindruck vermitteln. 
Aber ich würde sie mir nicht kaufen........(Fernostimport)


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke der Händler ist wohl eher nicht sooo empfehlenswert, was die Fraben angeht bin ich mir aber noch immer nicht sicher obs nicht für meine Zwecke reichen würde. Wenn ich bedenke das eine Farbe von zB Schmincke alleine 6 € kostet... Naja habs nicht soo eilig - werd mal schauen, danke euch für die Statements...

Greetz


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung über die Zigarettenfilter:m !

@ Weberei

Bin auf deine Banane gespannt , .......die Dinger sind irgendwie meine Leidenschaft#c!

@ TimmyWalker

Schöner Jerk ,................ein eigenwilliges Farbdesign , .......gefällt mir gut#6 !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin!

Gerade war der UPS-Mann da und hat mir meine neue Profilschablone gebracht. Ein wirklich nützliches Teil um die Formen eines gekauften Wobblers exakt nachzuzeichnen und zum späteren kontrollieren. Hier am Beispiel eines Zalt:






Gruß
Tom


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gerade war der UPS-Mann da und hat mir meine neue Profilschablone gebracht. Ein wirklich nützliches Teil um die Formen eines gekauften Wobblers exakt nachzuzeichnen und zum späteren kontrollieren. Hier am Beispiel eines Zalt:
> 
> ...


 
So'n Ding hab' ich auch ,..... gab's vor Jahren 'mal bei LIDL im Sonderverkauf !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann man ganz normale weiße Wandfarbe à la Alpina etc. als Grundirung benutzen umd dann das eigentliche Dekor draufzupinseln?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kark
grundsätzlich vielleicht ja ( haftet ja recht gut), nur ich würde vorher nen Test machen, ob sich die Farben untereindander und dann auch noch mit dem Epoxid vertragen.

all 
man habt Ihr ein Tempo drauf, aber wirklich schöne Wobbs gebaut.Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kark schrieb:


> Kann man ganz normale weiße Wandfarbe à la Alpina etc. als Grundirung benutzen umd dann das eigentliche Dekor draufzupinseln?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Kark


 

Von der Konsistenz her ist sie ja so ähnlich wie meine Acryl-Grundierung , ........auf Acrylbasis ist sie glaub' ich auch , ....... du kannst es ja 'mal bei zunächst nur einem Köder probieren , .....die Frage ist , ob folgende Farbaufträge kompatibel sind .

Halten wird sie auf Holzrohlingen bestimmt , Rauhfasertapeten sind ja schließlich auch mit kleinen Holzspänen durchsetzt .

Wegen der Dickflüssigkeit könnte eine Wasserverdünnung nötig sein , dann deckt die Farbe aber nicht mehr so gut und man muß mehrmals streichen , ..........andererseits könnte man Pinselspuren in der dicken Farbe später ja auch vielleicht leicht überschleifen ?

Vielleicht sagt Bondex ja auch noch 'was dazu , der versteht wohl mehr davon als ich ! 

        Probieren geht über studieren , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das Interessante daran wäre ja das relativ große Gebinde, eventuell kein Pinsel, sondern Tauchen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle307 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das dürfte nur Probleme geben, die Wandfarben sind nicht Wasserfest und saugen dieses auf. Wenn dann z.B. ein Hecht durch seine Zähne die Oberfläche beschädigt, kann die Farbe ungehindert Wasser aufnehmen und in den Köder einziehen. Außerdem ist die Wandfarbe nicht wirklich hart bzw. fest und somit als Grundierung nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## Kark (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was sollte man dann als Grundierung verwenden?
Als Dekor-Farben dachte ich evtl an die Modellbau-Farben von Revell.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## bild (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werf mal Grundierung als Grundierung in die Runde  Schlichte Autogrundierung gibts in jedem Baumarkt 

MfG

Niki


----------



## weberei (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Bananenfotos gibts morgen. Heute kam das Epoxy drauf, morgen kann ich dann die Ösen putzen.
Habe heute nebenbei noch einen neuen Miniwobbler gebaut (für meine Verhältnisse "Mini", er ist knapp 4-5cm lang).
Die Banane ist nebenbei bemerkt tatsächlich rot gelb geworden, sieht aber nicht ganz so knallig aus. Aber passt schon.

@Ralle:
Wie weit bist du mit deinem Wobbler? Du wolltest doch ein Schuppendesign machen (du hattest es damals mit einer Anleitung zum Schuppen stempeln mit Zigarettenfiltern gepostet). Die Beschreibung klang interessant, deswegen wollte ich halt mal wissen, wie er tatsächlich aussieht


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme diese Grundierung von Sparvar. Kannst natürlich jede x-beliebige nehmen. Würd gerne wissen was so eine 400ml Dose mit Grundierung im Baumarkt kostet.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Grundierspray-Ro...478?pt=Autopflege_Wartung&hash=item5640bf2276


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Kark,

eine Überlegung zu "Farbe und Preis".
Wie viele Wobbler kann man mit eine kleinen Flasche Lackieren?
Wie viele vergrabe ich das Jahr über, die ich im Winter wieder ergänze?
Wie hoch ist dann noch der Preisunterschied von einem Wobbler der mit einer Farbe zu 6 Euro lackiert wurde zu einem der mit eine Farbe zu 4 Euro lackiert wurde?
Mein Problem ist, dass ich eine Flasche fast nie aufbrauche, der Rest altert und wird dann weggeworfen.
Meine Überlegungen sind für den "Eigenverbrauch", da soll mein Arbeit auch einen guten Anstrich bekommen. Für das Beißverhalten, ist es bestimmt egal.
Etwas anders sieht es bei der Grundierung und der Deckschicht aus, da verbrauche ich mehr.

Bei den Drillingen schlägt der Preisunterschied mehr zu, für eine preiswerte Quelle von Drillingen die gut (besser noch sehr gut) sind, wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Thema Drillinge:

Bei ebay hab ich anfangs diverse NoName-Pilker-Drillinge erworben. Von scharf bis zum draufreiten war alles dabei. Zu der Haltbarkeit kann ich keine Angaben machen da ich nur 3 Wochen im Jahr angel. Bei Interesse suche ich aber die Anbieter heraus.

Für mich gibt es da nur noch Marken-Drillinge. Entweder es werden Großgebinde bei ebay geschossen oder ich kauf bei www.bleigussformen.de VMC Permasteel-Drillinge. Vor einem Jahr gab es die dort im Vergleich am günstigsten. Aktuelle Preise kenn ich nicht.

Bin aber interssiert an neuen günstigen Quellen!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Ralle307 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich verwende ausschließlich nur noch Grundierungen auf Kunstharzbasis. Welche, dazu habe ich einige Seiten zuvor schon einen Link gepostet. Diese sind am härtesten, wiederstandsfähigsten und am ungiftigsten. Nicht jede Grundierung oder Farbe ist für den Wobbler bzw. Köderbau geeignet. Einige Grundierungen, Farben und Lacke sind voll gepackt mit Lösemitteln die im Wasser erhebliche Schäden verursachen können. Man sollte bei solchen Sachen schon etwas mit an die Natur denken......

@weberei, ich bin an dem Tag nicht einmal wirklich zum brushen gekommen. Hab zwar angefangen vorzubereiten aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mir da nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Habe es im Beitragnummer 3598 auf Seite 360 noch mal erklärt. Ich hatte nur Hülsen da, von denen war der Filter nicht dafür zu gebrauchen da er ausfranzte. Kannst es ja auch erst mal auf einem Blatt Papier versuchen. Die Filter die ich meine kosten nicht mal einen €.


----------



## stefano89 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär: danke für den Link. Die Seite kannte ich noch nicht, haben ja sehr billige Gussformen im Vgl zu den Do-it Produkten. Leider keine für das was ich brauche :-( 4/0, 10g, Rundkopf...schade.
Aber auch die Sprengringe sind sehr billig, da werd ich wohl das nächste mal bestellen.

Zum Thema Drillinge kann ich nur sagen: ebay.COM also mehr in Richtung Übersee schaun. Da gibts oft sehr gute Schnäppchen. Das non plus ultra wäre wenn mir jemand was zu der Firma Matzuo sagen könnte, die gibts in den USA zu Spottpreisen!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

noch mal zum Thema Airbrushfarben: Ich denke ich werde mich für Faskolor entscheiden. Die Fläschchen haben mit 60ml gut das Doppelte an Inhalt gegenüber den Schmincke-Produkten zum fast gleichen Preis. Da diese auch für Lexankarosserien (Modellbau - ein weiteres Hobby von mir^^) eingesetzt werden denke ich die taugen wohl was. Hier hab ich maln Link:

Faskolor

was anderes:

War heute am See eines Freundes und habe meine Nr. 3 und 4 getestet - sie laufen wunderbar, wobei mir aber der Grandma-Clone fast etwas zu flach läuft. Vllt muss ich die Schaufel noch etwas nach oben biegen...mal sehn. Außerdem empfiehlt sich bei dem wohl der Einsatz einer Spinnstange bzw. er ist besser zum Schleppen, da sich doch recht häufig das Vorfach am ersten Drilling verfing. Werd das Demovideo nachher mal uploaden.

Nicht so schön war, das schon durch die relativ kurze (im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr) Eisperiode einige Fische eingegangen waren.  Darunter mehrere kapitale Karpfen, Brassen und ein Meterhecht - ist wohl doch etwas zu flach der Altarm (schätzungsweise 1,5 m, kenne das Gewässer aber noch nicht so genau). 

Auf dem Foto ein schon angeknabberter Kapitaler...zum Größenvergleich mein linker Fuß (Gr. 44)

Gruß
Tom

edit: habe gerade gesehen, das die verlinkte Farbe "Pearl" ist, also Metalliceffekt - die Basicfarben werden hier und da sogar noch deutlich günstiger angeboten...


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano89: Ich schaue fast immer in den USA. Die letzten kamen auch dort her.Riesen Posten Eagle Claw trotz 18 Dollar Porto nicht zu toppender Preis. Kaufe dort auch viele Wobbler, Rutenhalter und demnächst auch Downrigger:m

@drseltsam: Mein Favorit ist Createx AutoAir. Hab viel drüber gelesen und werde nach und nach umstellen. Ist noch günstiger als dein Link. Und nach einem Beitrag bei google auch zum lackieren von Lexankarossen geeignet. Preise gibt es hier: www.dieduese.de 60ml 6,2€ 120ml 8,??€


----------



## ->x.Andi* (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi
ich lass auch mal wieder was von mir höhren. Hab auch mal ne Frage zu Airbrush. Ich hab ja noch kein Set, aber dies sollte sich jetzt ändern. So nun meine Frage, was für Airbrush-sets könnt ihr empfehlen, was benutzt ihr für welche?? Und vor allem wie viel muss man ausgeben um einigermaßen was zu bekommen, wollte so ca 200€ ausgeben, bekommt man da schon was anständiges? danke schon mal 

lg

ANDI


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

vielen Dank für den Link, ist wirklich noch günstiger #6

@ Andi

schau mal ein paar Seiten zurück, da hat Ralle mir ein paar Einzelteile verlinkt. Falls Du schon einen handelsüblichen Kompressor haben solltest, brauchst du nur noch weniges...so wie ich. Zu Komplettsets kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber hier gibts bestimmt einige die es können ^^ aber ich denke für 200 Tacken wirste schon ne gute Komplettausrüstung bekommen. Ich hab mal grade ca. 25 ausgegeben...bei vorhandenem Kompressor versteht sich.


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kark schrieb:


> Was sollte man dann als Grundierung verwenden?
> Als Dekor-Farben dachte ich evtl an die Modellbau-Farben von Revell.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


 
Die nehme ich auch , .......denke aber , das Acrylfarben besser sind , die kann man besser verdünnen/mischen , um verschiedene Farbnuancen zu erzielen ,.........ich bin da damals mit angefangen und habe keine Lust für viel Geld mein ganzes System umzustellen .

@ Schoenwald

Die billigsten Drillinge bekommst du in Amiland , trotz Versand und Einfuhrsteuer .

Mit großen Versandhäusern hab' ich nicht so gute Erfahrungen , die haben hohe Pauschal-Frachtraten und haben mir auch schon 'mal die falschen Hakenmodelle geschickt(wollte "Eagle Claw Curved Point" und habe "VMC's" bekommen , allerdings auch in gewünschter Größe) , ..........Umtausch lohnt ja nicht wegen der Versandkosten .

Meine meisten Bestellungen aus Amiland habe ich immer hier getätigt , .......ein kleines Familienunternehmen mit einem sehr freundliche und hilfsbereiten Chef(habe früher gelegentlich mit ihm telefoniert) :

http://www.mooreslures.com

Dick Moore sollte jetzt aber gerade in'ner Winterpause sein , .......die Haken dort sind sehr billig , gute "Eagle Claw"-Qualität , allerdings besonders in den kleinen Größen recht dünndrähtig , ...große Haken gibt's auch in XXX-strong , glaub'ich . 

Weitere große Versender aus Amerika sind :

http://www.basspro.com/homepage.html?affcode_c=17kw805993&SST=64bb64a5-8194-cda9-4b64-00000ec771dc


http://www.luremaking.com/  Kanada(kanadische Dollars)


http://lurepartsonline.com/cart.html


http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle:
ok, danke für die Antwort.
Ich warte dann mal noch  

@all:
Hier mal ein Bild meiner Banane (ist doch länger als ich wollte, 8cm, nächstes Mal mache ich sie kleiner) und dem kleinen Wobbler (habe nochmal gemessen, er hat 5cm).
Beide sind bewusst mit knalligeren Farben bemalt, hatten wir ja ein paar Seiten vorher schonmal drüber gesprochen, dass ich so vielleicht die eher trägen Fische im neuen Vereinsteich überreden kann


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weber sehen beide Super gut aus, die sind dir gut gelungen! #6

Das Minifischel gefällt mir ganz gut.

Hatte das Blei an der Banane im inneren keinen Platz mehr?


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mann das geht ja hier wieder so schnell daß man kaum direkt antworten kann auf Eure Fragen

@weber
schöne Dinger. Kann man sich ansehen

@ Dr. S
Ja sicher sind Schminke Airbrush-farben nicht sooo billig. Aber wenn man bedenkt wieviel man für Wobbler verbraucht ist´s durchaus bezahlbar. Von Alpinaweiß würde ich abraten. Sicher ist die billig, aber genauso haltbar ist sie auch. Nimm lieber eine vernünftige Acrylfarbe aus dem Künstlerbedarf. Die deckt auch verdünnt noch ganz passabel. Z.B. die Boesner Hausmarke ist wirklich bezahlbar.
Für Dekors kann man auch gut Tuben-Acrylfarben benutzen. Da die meisten hier ja ohnehin danach eine wasserdichte Versiegelung auftragen ist auch Eitempera oder Goache denkbar. Man bekommt die Pinsel und Pistolen besser sauber!!!
Wie schon früher hier beschrieben: Richtig was Solides sind wirklich nur die Auto-Basislacke auf Nitrobasis. Allerdings umständlich zu verarbeiten und stinken tut´s auch. Nie ohne Maske arbeiten!!! Aber dann hat man was für die Ewigkeit!


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all
hier noch die Wobbleredition "Gold" 24Karat Blattvergoldet


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ah, für den Emir:q
Da hast Du aber die Finger gelassen , beim Schleifen des Untergrundes ( deshlab habe ich die Versuche damit naja eingestellt)
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Super Farbdesigns , ....richtig schön "knallig"#6:vik: .

Ich gehe 'mal davon aus , das deine Banane so jetzt läuft(sonst hättest du ja keine Gewichte 'raufgeklebt) .

Bei der nächsten Banane solltest du versuchen , die Lippe noch etwas dünner zu machen und die Schnuröse noch etwas weiter nach vorne zu versetzen , ........so bekommt der Köder im vorderen Bereich etwas weniger Auftrieb und auch der Wasserdruck auf den Tauchlippenbereich VOR der Schnuröse wird kleiner(der Köder neigt dann durch diese Maßnahmen nicht so sehr zum Umschlagen) .

Du hast sie doch bestimmt aus PVC gemacht , oder ?

Ich habe mit diesem Material für Bananenwobbler noch keine Erfahrungen , ....habe meine immer aus Abachi(mit Leinsamenöl/Terpentin imprägniert) gebaut , so haben sie insgesamt doch weniger Auftrieb als PVC-Köder .

Sie liefen meistens schon ohne Ballast so einigermaßen , jedoch ein der Ködergröße entsprechendes Bleischrot etwas vor der Bauchöse eingelassen stabilisierte immer den Lauf , so das sie jetzt bei allen Einholgeschwindigkeiten zuverlässig arbeiten .

Auf dem Bild sieht es für mich so aus , als wenn die Tauchfläche etwas ausgehöhlt ist , ........in Verbindung mit einer höheren Schnuröse(Richtung Rücken plaziert) steigert dieses auch wieder die Tendenz des Wobblers , sich auf den Rücken zu drehen , .........daher mußtest du wohl auch die externen Gewichte anbringen , denke ich .

Hat der Köder ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem oder eingeklebte Ösen ?

Ballast unter der Schaufelfläche kannst du auch links und rechts der Mitte in sehr flachen Nuten/Löchern unterbringen , etwas fummelig zwar , aber es geht .

@ Bondex

Sehr schöne "Silberlinge" , .....die glänzen wirklich gut#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Holz gegen PVC-Hartschaum

gegoogelt:

Balsa: Dichte 0,10-0,13 kg/dm³
Birke: Dichte 0,6-0,7 kg/dm³
Buche: Dichte 0,65-0,80 kg/dm³
Abachi: Dichte 0,35-0,50 kg/dm³
Koto Dichte 0,56-0,62 kg/dm³
Kiefer: Dichte 0,30 kg/dm³

Habe nicht die Platten von Nepomuk, jedoch ähnliche.
Meine haben eine Dichte von ca 0,6kg/dm³.


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

habe mich entschieden, es wird ein Starterset von Createx werden. Danke allen "Beratern". #6

Gruß
DrS


----------



## Downbeat (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für`s reinstellen Bondex.
Da hast du dann aber kein Epoxy drübergezogen seh ich das richtig?


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an alle für euer Lob 

Ihr habt es richtig gesehen, unter der Banane sind noch kleine Bleie angeklebt. Leider lief sie nach der Fertigung nicht mehr, beim Ausbleien jedoch lief sie noch gut. Scheinbar habe ich die Bleie anders eingeklebt, als ich sie beim Ausbleien mit Isolierband befestigt hatte.
Jedenfalls lag die Banane am Ende etwas schräg im Wasser und beim Einziehen legte sie sich gänzlich auf die Seite. Deshalb habe ich die Drillinge um eine Nummer erhöht, was nicht geholfen hat. Sie lag zwar gerade im Wasser, beim Einholen legte sie sich aber trotzdem auf die Seite. Dasselbe geschah auch, als ich die Öse ein wenig verbog. Letztendlich habe ich drei kleine Bleie an die zu sehende Stelle geklebt, jetzt liegt die Banane mit der Tauchfläche etwas tiefer und beim Einholen wobbelt sie astrein. Morgen werde ich sie mal im Teich testen, mein Becken hier ist leider nur rund 70cm lang...

Diemai, deine Ratschläge werde ich bei der nächsten Banane versuchen umzusetzen. 

Zur Info: die Banane ist aus PVC gefertigt. Die Ösen sind einzeln verklebt, also keine durchgängige Achse


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Downb.
Auf diesen Bildern ist noch kein Epoxy drauf. Dies sind nur die Rohlinge. Da kommen ja noch die Augen und die Schaufel dran. Ich werde sie posten wenn sie fertig sind.
@Dimai
Silberlinge?!! Du bist gut, da hätte ich ja nicht das teure Blattgold verbasteln müssen wenn´s am Ende silber wird ;-)


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achja nochmal zum Thema Vergolden: Die Anlagemilch ist nicht so gut geeignet wie das Anlageöl. Das braucht zwar 48 zum Vortrocknen, aber die Haftung ist besser und die Schicht ist glatter


----------



## angler1996 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bondex
danke, habe immer Milch genommen
Gruß A.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter, 
für Deine Informationen zum Thema Drilling.
Die Mondpreise in den Angelläden, möchte ich nicht weiter bezahlen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bondex (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ angler 1996
ich benutze jetzt das hier, vielleicht ist es auch für Dich einen Versuch wert


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Thema CNC,
Ich bekam inzwischen mehrere Anfrogen, ob ich dieses oder jenes Teil fertigen würde, in einem Fall sollte ich zuerst den Preis angeben.

Meine allgem. Antwort dazu:

Lohnarbeit mache ich nicht.
Meine Maschine habe ich ausschließlich für meine Arbeiten gebaut - CNC-Hobby hat  Angel-Hobby getroffen -.

Ich verkaufe auch keine Schwimmer, Wobbler, Bleiformen, (Laufrollen hätte ich mehrere teuer verkaufen können) und ..., sonst ist CNC kein Hobby mehr für mich.

Dass Fräsarbeiten in der Industrie sehr teuer sind ist mir bekannt und man deshalb nicht gerade ein Teil billig gefräst bekommt.

Es gibt jedoch im Modellbau-Bereich inzwischen sehr viele die eine eigene CNC-Maschine haben und gerne auch zusätzliche Arbeiten machen.
Die Firma Sorotec http://www.sorotec.de verkauft so ziemlich alles was, es für die Hobbymaschinen gibt.
Roy Kloss kann bestimmt Auskunft geben, wer irgend welche CNC-Arbeiten  machen würde.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald:
Coole Einstellung, gefällt mir!
Viele Leute hätten aus Geldgier ihre Produkte verkauft, für dich ist der Spaß am Hobby wichtiger. 
Finde ich echt klasse, Respekt!

Ich selbst denke auch so, meine Wobbler und Jerkbaits würde ich niemals verkaufen, höchstens an Freunde und so verschenken. Aber Geld damit machen - niemals!
Nur denken eben nicht viele so und nicht viele haben eine so tolle Möglichkeit zum Bauen wie du, darum verdienst du meinen Respekt!
Wollte ich mal gesagt haben


----------



## stefano89 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist denke ich jedem selbst überlassen. Ich persönlich finde diese Einstellung natürlich vollkommen ok, doch finde ich es auch nicht schlimm, wenn man Sachen verkauft, um den Materialpreis wieder herauszuholen. Also damit man am Ende 0 auf 0 rauskommt. Damit meine ich nicht, einen Wobbler für 20€ verkaufen, nur um damit Geld zu verdienen. Sondern einen kleinen Obulus, der eben die Materialkosten deckt.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ralle307 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde, das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden wie er sein Geld verdient. Wenn einer das Zeug dazu hat mit seinem können selbstständig seinen Lebensunterhalt zu verdienen, warum sollte er es dann nicht tun?....Das hat nichts mit Geldgier zu tun. Warum soll man sein können nur einsetzen damit andere (z.B. der Chef) sich ne reiche Nase verdienen und du wirst mit einem mickrigen Stundenlohn abgefertigt???
Selbst wenn jemand sein Hobby zum Beruf macht ist das kein Verbrechen. 
Man muss das aber mal so sehen. Wenn ein Wobbler im Laden 20€ kostet, dann liegt das nicht alleine am Hersteller. Der Reingewinn für den Hersteller wird bei dem Wobblerpreis nicht höher wie 5€ liegen wenn überhaupt, den Rest verschluckt zum einen der Staat mit seiner Steuerpolitik, dann das Material, das Marketing, ggf. der Zwischenhändler und das Geschäft wo der Wobbler verkauft wird! Wir leben nun mal im Kapitalismus und da muss jeder zusehen wie er mit dem Arsch an die Wand kommt.


----------



## weberei (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, kann eure Meinungen nachvollziehen.
Ich finde es trotzdem toll, dass er es mehr als Hobby sieht und er klar zwischen Hobby und Einnahmequelle unterscheidet.
Aber ist ja auch egal, Meinungen sind verschieden.

Ich war eben am Teich und habe ein wenig versucht die Fische zu locken. Habe dabei natürlich die beiden neuen Wobbler getestet und ich bin mit beiden, besonders dem Kleinen, zufrieden.
Habe es mir auch nicht nehmen lassen, ein kleines Video zu drehen. Werde ich bald posten, wenn es fertig überarbeitet ist.

Gab auch nen Biss, wenngleich nicht auf die beiden Wobbler, sonderrn auf No-action Shad. Konnte den Fisch (was auch immer für einer es war) aber leider nicht an Land bringen, ist nach 3sek. ausgestiegen Sorry für das Bischen OT.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

@Weberei, danke für Deine Bemerkung zu meiner Einstellung.
   Auf jeden Fall hast Du genau meine Einstellung verstanden.

@Ralle, es ist nicht so, dass ich auf Geld spucke oder gerne verzichte.
  Ich habe jetzt zwei Tage (je 9 Std.) CNC-Kurs hinter mir.
  Das mache ich gerne (ist fast wie Hobby).
  Zudem erstelle ich seit 16 Jahren Software für Fimen, Institute
  und Schulen.
  Ach so, einen (richtigen) Beruf habe ich auch noch, inzwischen bin
  ich jedoch Rentner.

@nur so
In der heutigen Welt, da überall "Sale" und "Sofort kaufen" steht, ja die Werbung einem richtig erdrückt (mich jedenfalls), genieße ich meine "Nicht - Verkauf - Insel".
Ganz klar schenke ich meinen Freunden, einen Anteil von allen Teile die ich herstelle. In der letzten Woche habe ich meinem Freund 15 gefräste Wobbler geschenkt.
Anstreichen und Schaufeln einkleben darf er selbst machen.

Ich bin überzeugt, dass die Besten meiner Arbeiten nicht so gut geworden wären, wenn mir der Gedanke "Geld" im Kopf herumgegangen wäre.
Wenn kleine Kinder im Sandkasten Kuchen backen, denken sie bestimmt nicht an Geld, sie vergessen sich dabei und jeder Kuchen wird gut.

Das Argument: wenigstens so viel, dass die Materialkosten vemindert werden oder ganz gedeckt sind, kann ich gut verstehen.
Das ziehen der Grenze würde mir schwer fallen, deshalb lasse ich es ganz bleiben.

Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, wenn über Sinn oder Unsinn meiner Einstellung nachgedacht wird.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich, wenn über Sinn oder Unsinn meiner Einstellung nachgedacht wird.
> 
> Gruß
> Theodor Schönwald



Darüber brauch ich nicht lange nachdenken, deine Einstellung passt! #6

Hatte mir auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht ein paar Köder verkaufen soll und wurde auch schon öfters gefragt ob ich welche verkaufe. 
Bisher hab ich jedoch noch keinen verkauft und so wirds auch bleiben.
Verschenkt an Jungangler und Bekannte schon einige.

Köder bauen ist mein Hobby, würde ich Köder zum verkaufen bauen, wäre es kein Hobby mehr, sondern Arbeit!     
Arbeit und Stress hab ich das Jahr über genug, wenn ich dann abends daheim bin brauche ich nicht noch mehr Arbeit! #c


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe über die Jahre schon etliche Eigenbau-Köder mit anderen Bastlern getauscht , .......verkauft habe ich nur zwei , drei Stück an einen Arbeitskollegen , und das auch nur auf Anfrage und zum Materialkostenpreis !

Ein anderer Angler am Fischwasser bat mich vor Jahren 'mal um einen meiner "Heiddy" Jerks(da waren so'ne Köder hierzulande noch nicht so verbreitet) , ......er hatte aber kein Geld dabei , und es war mir sowieso viel lieber , das er mir dafür einen seiner "Rapala's" geben wollte , was ich natürlich dankend annahm ! 

Ich halte auch nicht viel vom Verkaufen , .........jeder einzelne meiner Köder ist mit Leidenschaft gemacht , das kann sowieso keiner bezahlen ,....... ein handgemachter Köder von jemand anderem hingegen ist in meinen Augen schon etwas Gleichwertiges  !

Ich sehe das genauso wie west1 und Schoenwald .

@ Schoenwald

.............hattest du neulich nicht nach Glasperlen gesucht ?

 ........habe den neuen Katalog von "Angelsport Schirmer" bekommen , .......da waren welche drin , 8mm und 10mm in klar und rot , ........allerdings über 3 Euro per 10 Stk. !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Den Nichtverkäufern kann ich mich nur anschliessen. In nem anderen Forum hab ich auch mal nachgefragt und ein Nein kassiert(Hubert war nicht zu überzeugen|supergri).Heut wo ich, wenn die Zeit da ist, auch ab und an mal einen baue weiss ich das ganze anders einzu ordnen. Verkaufen bedeutet am Spass vorbei. Meinem Kumpel hab ich schon den einen oder anderen abgegeben,da hat hat man selbst dann noch Freude wenn  er was drauf fängt und man selber als Schneider nach Hause geht.
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sehe das ganz anders. Ich verkaufe alles wenn das Geld stimmt. Ob nun Wobbler, Cases, Fliegen, Bilder.... Warum soll mir deswegen das Basteln weniger Spaß machen? Im Gegenteil es gibt doch einen Anreiz. Ich freue mich wenn andere an meinen Sachen Spaß haben und sie sich etwas kosten lassen.
Würde ich meine Sachen nicht hergeben müßte ich dran ersticken. Soviele Köder wie ich gebaut habe, passen doch gar nicht in meine Bude. Andere sollen auch ihre Freude dran haben. Die müssen in alle Welt. 
Künstler verkaufen ihre Werke, davon leben sie schließlich. Stellt euch mal vor: Der Bäcker behält alle seine Brötchen, der Tischler seine Fenster und der Friseur schneidet nur sich selbst die Haare...das ist grober Unfug.
Wenn Ihr alle Eure Köder bei Euch behaltet müssen die ja bis zur Decke gestapelt sein. Das kauf´ ich euch nicht ab! 
Sicher gibt´s auch ein paar wenige Wobbler, von denen ich mich niemals trennen würde. Aber das ist überschaubar.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

Glasperlen?
Danke, dass Du nachgefragt hast und mir Schirmer genannt hast.

Zwei deutsche Firmen die Glasperlen anbieten, habe ich angeschrieben, keine Antwort.
Aroganz uns Ignoranz sind die größten Feinde einer Firma (schrieb Olaf Henkel in einem Buch), das haben einige deutschen Firmen immer noch nicht begriffen. 

Zum Thema Verkaufen: Eine kleine CNC-Maschine selbst bauen, muss nicht sein, im Modellbereich gibt es Maschinen die bezahlbar sind. 
Eine  Maschine ist nicht das Problem, sondern man muss sich in CNC einarbeiten und wenn man etwas gestalten will auch in CAD (Zeichnen mit dem PC).
Würde ein Käufer das schätzen?
Wenn ich Wobbler oder andere Teile "von Hand" mache, würde das ein Käufer schätzen?
Hinzu kommt noch die heutige "Geiz - Geil - Mentalität"!
"Haben wollen viel, bezahlen wollen nix".

An den Reaktion, sehe ich dass es noch Leute gibt die anders denken und damit Freude haben.

Sinn von meinem ersten Beitrag zur "Lohnarbeit bei Angelzubehör" war, dass ich keine Anfragen mehr haben wollte.
Nun wurde auch das "Warum" diskutiert und die Meinungen waren sehr interessant.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Der Bäcker behält alle seine Brötchen, der Tischler seine Fenster und der Friseur schneidet nur sich selbst die Haare...das ist grober Unfug.



Hallo Bondex,

Bein Vergleich mit Bäcker und Tischler sehe ich, dass Du mich nicht richtig verstanden hast.
Ich habe mein Geld als Werkzeugmacher damit verdient, dass ich Werkzeuge gebaut habe, die verkauft wurden.
Für die Software die ich schreibe habe ich eine Firma angemeldet, biete die Software an und verkaufe sie.
Mit den Stichworten "CNC Schönwald" bei Google, kannst Du sehen, dass ich nicht alle Brötchen selbst behalte.
Wenn ich Kurse mache in Betrieben und Schulen bekomme ich pro Stunde einen Betrag X und Fahrtkosten.
Ich treibe beruflich und beim Geldverdienen keinen "groben Unfug" wie Du schreibst.

Das Thema Wobbler mit Euronenaugen betrachtet:
Mit allen meinen Tätigkeiten verdiene ich pro Stunde mehr, als wenn ich Wobbler bauen, sie anbieten und verkaufen würde.

Auch das wäre ein Grund (ist er aber nicht für mich), keine Wobbler für den Verkauf zu bauen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

........habe noch 'mal geschaut , unter http://www.angelsport-schirmer.de/ haben die auch einen Online-Katalog !

Die Glasperlen sind auf Seite 180 !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Ralle307 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe bei Ebay einige Hand Made wobbler gefunden.....

http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...w=Hand+made+wobbler&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Das mit der Ignoranz von Firmen habe ich auch schon oft erlebt, bis ich mitbekommen habe das die besagten Antwort E-Mails von Firmen und Shops im Spam- oder Junkfilter vom E-mailkonto hängen geblieben sind. 

Ich selber habe auch noch keinen Wobbler oder Jerk verkauft, wie auch, wenn ich im Jahr so 20 Stück baue, dann ist das viel. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit und die Ruhe dazu mehr Wobbler zu bauen. 
Wenn sich mir die Möglichkeit auftun würde mein Hobby zum Beruf zu machen, dann würde ich es tun...........


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eigenbauten verkaufen?
Naja , wenn mir Jemand unbedingt Geld aufdrängen will
werd ich mich nicht wehren. Allerdings würde es mir schwer fallen einen Preis zu finden, wenn ich mir überlege , wieviel Zeit ich in den Believer investiert habe, bis er m.M. nach passt. Und das wirklich professionell zu machen dazu fehlt mir die Zeit und der Glaube daran, dass ich davon Leben könnte. Es wird also Hobby/ Spielerei als Ausgleich zum Wühlen in Papier/ Reden mit Leuten bleiben. Aber naja vielleicht erlebe ich ja die Rente#h Hab zwar noch paar Jahre, aber irgendwie muss ich mir ja dann die Zeit auch vertreiben ( sind erschreckenderweise so Gedanken, die ich mir vor 20 Jahren oder so nie gemacht hätte, furchtbar).

Bondex:
Danke für den Tipp
ich hatte gestern mal versucht, das Plattgold auf Klebefolie zu ziehen, um wirklich eine spiegelglatte Oberfläche hinzubekommen. Fazit: die Spuren der Milch drücken immer noch durch. Zwar gering , aber eben nicht glatt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ralle,

eine schöne Seite hast Du gelistet.
Die Preise von 5,29 Euro für die schönen Stücke sind wiklich interessant.
Besonders für die Käufer, leider nicht für jemand der einen Beruf aus der Arbeit machen will.

Die Themen CAD, CNC und Programmieren habe ich zuerst "nur" als Hobby angefangen und nicht daran gedacht Geld damit zu verdienen.
Heute mache ich es beruflich und bin erfolgreich damit.
Sätze wie: "Für was machst du das überhaupt" "Was kommt dabei raus", hörte ich ständig. Als es ein Erfolg wurde, waren die selben Leute neidisch.

Wer mit dem Herstellen von Wobblern Geld verdienen will, dem rate  ich nicht ab, vielleicht wird daraus eine Erfolgsgeschichte.

In einem der nächsten Hefte "Maschinen im Modellbau" erscheint ein Bericht, wie man Wobbler (auch andere Formen) sehr einfach abformen kann, um sie später in 2-d zu fräsen.
Im jetzigen Heft 1/11 ist ein Bericht wie man Schaumstoffposen herstellen kann. Der Fräser wird in dem Bericht CNC geführt, das ginge auch ohne CNC, von Hand an einer Schablone entlang.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr alle Eure Köder bei Euch behaltet müssen die ja bis zur Decke gestapelt sein. *Das kauf´ ich euch nicht ab! *



Letztes Jahr hatte mir ein Vereinskollege (Werkzeugmacher, Bastler, Tüftler, Rentner) eine Rolle repariert. Die Bügelfeder war gebrochen, eine Ersatz Feder hatte ich hier in der Gegend keine bekommen. Er hat mir eine neue Feder gemacht und eingebaut.

Wir hatten uns zu Rollenübergabe am See getroffen wo ich noch einige Stickbaits testen wollte.   
Auf meine Frage was er für die Reparatur bekomme, sagte er, einen Euro fürs Material. |bigeyes
Ich zeigte ihm die neuen Stickbaits von mir und wie man Teile führt.
Ums kurz zu machen, er bekam von mir zwei Stickbaits und ich die reparierte Rolle und jeder war glücklich! :q

Und ja, die Köder stapeln sich bei mir!


----------



## weberei (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, bei mir stapeln sich die Köder noch nicht. Ich habe zwar schon so einiges gebaut, summiert aber sicher noch lange nicht so viel wie andere hier (west, diemai, Bondex).
Da ich ja noch vergleichsweise kurz Bastler bin, habe ich viel Ausschuss dabei, manches davon leigt zB bestimmt schon auf irgendeiner Müllhalde der Umgebung. Der gute Rest ist sorgfältig in meinen Boxen verstaut. Viel Platz nimmt das bisher noch nicht ein... Mit anderen Worten: wenn bei mir ein Köder das Haus für immer verlassen hat, hängt er jetzt im Rhein oder liegt auf einer Müllhalde.
Unter die Decke stapelt sich bei mir noch nichts.

Hier noch der Link zum Lauftest meiner beiden Wobbler:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjQ8juzUPFQ


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Und ja, die Köder stapeln sich bei mir!


 
Bei mir auch:q:vik: !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da hilft Angeln an hängerträchtigen Stellen:q
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Hier noch der Link zum Lauftest meiner beiden Wobbler:



Ja laufen beide gut! #6

Von beiden noch je ein paar in verschiedenen Farben und Tauchtiefen und die Barsche können kommen. 



angler1996 schrieb:


> da hilft Angeln an hängerträchtigen Stellen:q
> Gruß A.



Hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert aber nicht! 
für jeden abgerissenen bau ich ein paar neue. :q


----------



## Ralle307 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald, mit Formen und Abformen kenne ich mich wiederum aus. Es ist nur, je nach Materialbedarf, eine teure Angelegenheit. Das würde sich als Hobby nicht mehr wirklich lohnen, zumindest bei meinen finanziellen Möglichkeiten. 

Aber mal etwas anderes, wenn man einen Balsaholzwobbler verkaufen möchte, dann muss man schon darauf achten, das der Wobbler eine gewisse Qualität hat. Das fängt ja schon bei der Formgebung an. Man muss beide Seiten nahezu anatomisch perfekt gestalten. Das heißt, gleiche Anordnung der Augen, Kiemendeckel und die Rundungen am Körper müssen auf beiden Seiten des Köders auch gleich sein. Um einen Rohling so perfekt von Hand zu schleifen, da gehen schnell mal 2 Stunden ins Land. Die Wiederholungsgenauigkeit wird da auch sehr gering ausfallen. Dann die ganzen anderen Arbeiten wie Drahtsystem einbauen, Ausbleien, Tauchschaufeln, Lackieren und das Versiegeln muss alles seine bestimmte und gleichbleibende Qualität haben. 
Mit jedem Arbeitsschritt verringert sich dann der eigentliche "Stundenlohn". Bei einem Köderpreis von 5,29€ wie es auf Ebay zu sehen ist, kann man unter keinen Umständen davon leben.......Hab mir die Köder mal genau angesehen, mir ist da aufgefallen, das eine enorme Wiederholungsgenauigkeit vorhanden ist, was am Ende nur mit maschieneller Hilfe (siehe CNC) möglich ist und die Dekore (zumindest die Naturdekore)  kommen mir so vor als ob sie mit bedruckter Folie auf den Köder geklebt wurden. Wieviel wirkliche Handarbeit bleibt dann noch übrig???
Wenn man mit Wobblerbau Seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen will, das muss man sich was einfallen lassen womit man viele Köder in kurzer Zeit herstellen lassen. Aber von alleine werden die sich auch nicht in größeren Mengen verkaufen. Da gehört noch einiges mehr dazu. 
Vor allem braucht man da viel Zeit und ne Menge Geduld um da was aufzubauen.


----------



## Bondex (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt ist das hier kein Bastelforum mehr sondern ein Verkaufsforum  Sowas hätte man hier gar nicht anfangen dürfen, jetzt zieht sich das wie´n Kaugummi in die Länge. Aber dennoch ist die Frage berechtigt, wohin mit all den Ködern? Damit anfüttern? In sofern ist´s da ja schon fast egal für wieviel die verkauft werden. Solange die die Kosten wieder reinholen und noch was übrig bleibt ist das doch ok. Sicher kann man dann nicht davon leben aber man kann wenigstens weiterbauen wenn´s einem Spaß macht. Fazit: Man muß Freude an seiner Arbeit haben und dahinter stehen. Für mich ist es nicht ausgeschlossen mit dem was ich gerne mache auch mein Geld zu verdienen. Das Gegenteil könnte ich mir für mich nicht vorstellen. Wenn ich jeden Tag einen ungeliebten Job machen müßte von morgens bis abends nur um mich am Leben zu halten? Das ist doch fraglich! Könnte ich mich ja auch gleich beerdigen lassen.
Wenn ich den Arbeitsaufwand reinbekommen müßte würde so ein Köder 60,- kosten. Man sagt ja ein Selbstständiger muß etwa 60,- pro Stunde verdienen um überleben zu können. Davon gehen natürlich Dinge wie Steuern, Mietkosten, Material, Werbekosten, Telefon, Versandkosten.... ab da bleibt am Ende grade noch genügend für die Brötchen


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> 
> Glasperlen?
> Danke, dass Du nachgefragt hast und mir Schirmer genannt hast.
> ...



Glasperlen gibts in allen Größen ganz günstig bei Ebay, hab meine auch dort gefunden.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Jetzt ist das hier kein Bastelforum mehr sondern ein Verkaufsforum



... das wäre es, wenn Wobbler zum Verkauf angeboten worden wären.
Es war das Gegenteil, es ging mehr um das Nichtverkaufen.

Zurück zur Herstellung, Welche Materialien sind zu empfehlen?
Bisher habe ich Pappel und Apachi verwendet, Balsa ist mir zu weich.
Welche Holzsorten sind noch zu empfehlen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> ... das wäre es, wenn Wobbler zum Verkauf angeboten worden wären.
> Es war das Gegenteil, es ging mehr um das Nichtverkaufen.
> 
> Zurück zur Herstellung, Welche Materialien sind zu empfehlen?
> ...


 
Für mittlere Jerks und Wobbler benutze ich gelegentlich Teakholz , ..........das besorge ich mir spottbillig auf Flohmärkten in Form von alten Steak, -und Küchenbrettern !

Man muß aber darauf achten , das sie wenig benutzt worden sind und sich nicht mit Fett vollgesogen haben oder tiefe Schnittspuren aufweisen .

Es ist zwar relativ schwer im Vergleich zu Balsa oder Abachi , aber durchaus gut zu gebrauchen , ........ich habe vor Jahren meinen PB Hecht mit einer ca. 14 cm schwimmenden Teak-Kopie eines "Joe Bucher Depthraiders" gefangen , der hat 'ne angeschraubte 1,5mm Alu-Schaufel und noch 'n Trimmgewicht hinten drin(trotzdem ca. 45° kopflastig wegen der Metall-Schaufel , ein Manko des mangelnden Auftriebes , viel mehr Ballast ging nicht , um ihn noch schwimmend zu halten) !

Außerdem ist Teak sowieso schon recht unempfindlich gegen Wasser , auf eine kurze Imprägnierung mit Holzschutzmittel verzichte ich aber dennoch nicht .

Habe meine Teak-Köder bisjetzt immer mit Schraubösen ausgestattet , nie mit Drahtsystem , .............für kleinere Wobbler hat es aber wohl zu wenig Auftrieb .

Ich rede von dem oberen Wobbler auf dem Bild !


Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schick, diemai. klassische form, klassische bemalung. wie aus einem 70er Jahre Katalog!


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab die Tage noch zwei Stickbaits gebaut.

Mal in anderen Farben und unter der Schnauze so nen kleinen Plopp eingebaut . 

Länge 11cm


----------



## Schxxnwxld (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

die Anwort, dass Du schweres Holz verwendest überrascht mich.
Danke für den Hinweis. 
Meistens wird Balsa als Holzart angegeben.

Ich habe mich immer gefragt, warum wird sehr leichtes Holz verwendet um es nacher zu beschweren, könnte es nicht gleich schwerer sein.

Besonders bei den einheimischen Hölzern sind mehr schwere Arten zu finden als leichte, bei den sehr leichten einheimischen Hölzern fallen mir nur drei ein (Pappel und Weide und Nadelholz).

Wenn ich nächstens wieder Wobbler fräse, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch einmal Teak verwenden.
Um das Laufverhalten zwischen leichtem Holz mit Beschwerung und schwerem Holz zu vergleichen, habe ich einen Versuch vor.
Den aus leichtem Holz werde ich so weit mit Blei beschweren, dass beide gleiches Gewicht haben.
Da ich sie von der Form her identisch herstellen kann, bin ich gespannt welcher besser läuft oder ob kein Unterschied besteht.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## weberei (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
schöne Stickbaits!
Das neue Design sieht gut aus. Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit diesem "Plop" vorne am Maul? Was bewirkt das und lohnt es sich, so eine Ausbuchtung zu machen?
Vermutlich wird der Stick beim Anziehen leicht Ploppen, wie ein Popper, oder?

Ich muss auch bald mal Oberflächenköder bauen. Popper und Stickbaits können vielleicht ein weiterer Reiz für die Raubfische in meinen Teichen sein...

@Schoenwald:
klingt interessant. Bitte halte uns auf jeden Fall auf dem Laufenden. Würde mich mal interessieren, wie sich der viele Ballast im leichten Holz auswirkt. Vermutlich wird die Aktion nicht so toll. Aber ich kenne mich bei sowas eigentlich nicht aus


----------



## ->x.Andi* (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west
sind dir wie imemr sehr schöne stickbaits 

@ all

ich komm zurzeit nur shcleppend vorran aber der 5-teiler hat jetzt mal seine drahtachse drin  ich stell später mal ein bild rein. nebenbei hab ich auch noch einen kleinen popper gebaut  aber dem fehlt auch noch die Farbe und das Epoxy.

Gruß

Andi


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m

Weber, ja ich hab schon ein paar von denen.

Sie gleiten nicht ganz so weit wie die ohne, ploppen leicht und Spritzen so ne kleine Wasserfontäne nach vorne weg. 

Fangen tun sie genauso wie die normalen auch.


----------



## Naghul (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne stickys west, gefällt mir gut #6


----------



## stefano89 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schönwald: die aus schwererem Holz könnten vllt ein Problem bekommen, und zwar dass sie auf die Seite kippen. Durch die Bebleiung des leichteren Holzes bekommt der Köder einen tieferen Schwerpunkt, was sich wie ein Kiel auf den Lauf auswirkt. Er kippelt dadurch nicht so leicht. Nja, bei einem Wobbler ist das ok, bei Jerks find ich das nicht so toll. Habe welche aus Buche gemacht und wahrscheinlich das Blei zu weit eingelassen. Also 2 Bohrungen, vllt 1cm tief, ganz ausgefüllt. Durch das Blei schwimmen sie noch gerade so, aber der Schwerpunkt liegt trotzdem zu hoch. Will heißen sie gleiten nicht so schön zur Seite weg, sondern kippen leicht und kommen dadurch teilweise sogar zur Oberfläche hoch. Fangen werden sie sicherlich, aber der Lauf ist halt einfach nicht das, was ich mir von einem Glider erhoffe.
Bei Wobblern könnte das bedeuten, dass er sich beim einholen auf die Seite legt oder sogar dreht.
Aber da du leicht identische Wobbler bauen kannst, würd ich mal sagen: feuer frei!!! Lass uns vom Ergebnis hören, auch ein Video wäre wirklich sehr informativ, vom Laufverhalten her...könntest ja auch gleich noch ganz kurz zeigen, wie deine Maschine arbeitet, würde mich auch interessieren das zu sehn.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> schöne stickys west, gefällt mir gut #6


Danke Naghul! 

Hab heute Nachmittag noch zwei Minibananen getestet, im Teich laufen sie gut. Bei Gelegenheit muss ich sie noch im Bach testen.

Die rechte schwimmt gerade noch, die linke ist sinkend.


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Den Wobbler auf dem Foto habe ich vor ca. 5 Jahren aus Abachi gebaut , .......er hat ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem und hat soviel Ballast im Bauch , das er mit Stahlvorfach gerade noch in horizontaler Lage aufschwimmt .

Er taucht , anders als in der Skizze angegeben , nur ca. 0,6 m ab und schlägt dabei recht niedrigfrequent und moderat aus(leichtes Rollen und "X"-en) , ........ich fische ihn aber als Twitchbait ,....... immer mit langen Zügen mit der Rute und kurzen Pausen zwischendurch , während deren er langsam aufsteigt , ........er hat so eine schöne Aktion , das Wobbeln kann man klar in der Rute fühlen .

Aus Neugier habe ich damals nach der gleichen Skizze noch ein Exemplar aus Buche gebaut , wohl wissend , das dieses Material weniger Auftrieb haben würde .

Daher hatte ich auch kein Drahtsystem verwendet , sondern anstelle dessen Schraubösen eingesetzt , ausgetrimmt habe ich ihn so , das er gleich seinem Abachi-Klon aufschwimmt .

Der Buchen-Wobbler wobbelt weniger und legt sich aber dabei bei jedem Ausschlag sehr stark auf die Seiten , was in meinen Augen recht unnatürlich aussieht(habe ihn auch nicht mehr gefischt) , bei sehr intensiven und schnellen Zügen mit der Rute dreht er sich sogar auf den Rücken und schießt dann nach oben .

Das liegt einzig daran , das ich aufgrund des weniger auftriebsstarken Buchenholzes weniger Kielgewicht einbringen konnte , .........ebenfalls wirkt sich der mangelnde Auftrieb der Rückenpartie insofern aus , das der Köder beim seitlichen Abkippen auch tiefer eintauchen kann .

Im allgemeinen ist es so , das(unbeschwerte) Köder aus schwereren Materialien nicht so intensiv wobblen wie Leichtgewichte , dazu kommt noch die oben angesprochene Ballast ,- und Trimmproblematik .

Anderseits können große und voluminöse Wobbler aus auftriebsstarkem Material soviel Kielgewicht benötigen(um überhaupt vernünftig abtauchen zu können) , das all dieses Blei im Bauch die Wobbel-Aktion stark behindert(ein Segelboot legt sich durch seinen Kiel ja auch nicht gleich auf die Seite) .

Daher sollte man bei solchen größeren Ködern das Material von vornherein schwerer wählen , es muß alles etwas zueinander passen !

Ein Trick , solche Köder aus leichtem Material dann doch noch zum Laufen zu bekommen ist ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des gesamten Ballastes AM RÜCKEN anzubringen , .......und schon neigt der Wobbler wieder mehr zum seitlichen Abkippen !

@ west1

Deine Sticks gefallen mir wieder sehr gut , Hubert ,........geiles Farbmuster#6!

Habe die Erfahrung gemacht , das solche Sticks mit ausgehöhlter Kinnpartie nich sooo intensiv zu den seiten Gleiten wie "normale" Modelle , ......allerdings macht deren Geräuschkulisse dieses Manko mehr als wett !

Deine beiden Bananen sind auch erste Sahne , .....du wirst sehen , ....die Forellen und Barsche werden sie mögen #6!

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

So , ......habe endlich auch 'mal wieder 'was fertig bekommen , ......hoffentlich laufen sie|kopfkrat#c !

Der Badewannentest steht morgen an , .......werde auch dabei filmen !

Bin aber guter Dinge , das diese "Australier" aus PVC mich nicht enttäuschen werden , ........ein ähnlicher Holz-Wobbler neulich lief echt top !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Deine Sticks gefallen mir wieder sehr gut , Hubert ,........geiles Farbmuster#6!
> 
> Habe die Erfahrung gemacht , das solche Sticks mit ausgehöhlter Kinnpartie nich sooo intensiv zu den seiten Gleiten wie "normale" Modelle , ......allerdings macht deren Geräuschkulisse dieses Manko mehr als wett !
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter! :m

Die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht, hatte mir ja letzten Winter schon ein paar mit Plopp gebaut und gefangen haben sie auch. 

Wenn die Bananen im Bach, in der Strömung gut laufen, dann werden sie sicher die ein oder andere Forelle fangen. 

Hab beide ziemlich kopflastig ausgebleit, denk dass so ein stabiler Lauf  im Bach zustande kommt. Seh ich ja dann beim testen.

Deine Köder sehen ja wieder spitzen mäßig aus! #6

Haben alle so ne Bananenform, nur halt mit Tauchschaufel, denk dass alle gut laufen werden.

Kannst ja mal nach der Schonzeit berichten wie tief sie gehen, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter, hallo Steffen,

mit dem Gewicht habe ich schon experimentiert.
Als Grundtypen habe ich zwei Wobblerarten, die eine dreht sich um die X-Achse, den habe ich einem Rappala nachgebaut und etwas leichte gemacht als das Original, er war dadurch fängiger. Als Gewicht habe ich einen Bleidraht längs eingelegt.
Die zweite Art schlängelt sich durch das Wasser, da habe ich bisher auch einen Bleidraht eingelegt, da ich sie aus zwei Hälften mache ist das sehr einfach eine Nut zum einlegen zu fräsen.
Jetzt habe ich einen Versuch gemacht und einige mit einer Bleikugel beschwert. Die habe ich auf der Mitte (längs) etwas nach unten gesetzt.

Beim testen kam es mir vor, als ob die mit der Bleikugel besser laufen würden, weil für alle Achsen ein zentraler Schwerpunkt vorhanden ist.
Als Holz habe ich Apachi verwendet, im Baumarkt wird es als Leisten verkauft.
Gehobelte Leisten haben beim Spannen zum fräsen den Vorteil, dass ich sie an der Unterseite gut spannen kann. Wie? Sie werden mit doppelt klebendem Klebeband auf die Unterlage geklebt oder mit Vakuum angesaugt.

Leider ist das testen - ob fängig oder nicht - wie vor Jahren bei uns nicht mehr möglich. Bei dem mageren Fischbestand fange ich so wenig, dass ich kaum eine Aussage machen kann.
Jetzt ist auch keine Zeit um die Fängigkeit zu testen, wenn die Fische im Dezember viel Laich angesetzt haben, fische ich nicht mehr auf Raubfische.

@Steffen
Die Frage nach einem Bild vom Fräsen, ich habe ein Bild von einem kleinen Modellboot das ich gefräst habe angehängt und je zwei gefräste Wobbler-Hälften, dazu noch ein Bild von der Innenseite.
Innen ist eine Vertiefung für eine Kugel vorgesehen und auch die Nuten für den Draht.
Warum sind die Hälften so unterschiedlich?
Ich erstelle die CNC-Programme nach zwei Arten: 2-d und 3-d.
Bei 3-d bekomme ich eine fertige Oberfläche und habe beim Zeichnen viel Arbeit.
Bei 2-d habe ich ganz weng Arbeit beim zeichnen, dafür muss ich die Oberfläche nacharbeiten.
Bei dem angehängten Bild habe ich die Höhenschichten sehr grob gemacht, das geht auch feiner, dann hat man weniger Nacharbeit.
Wie ich schon geschrieben hatte, habe ich einen Bericht vorbereitet, wie man einfach eine vorhandene Form für 2-d scannen und danach in 2-d fräsen kann. Der Bericht ist für den VTH-Verlag.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## ->x.Andi* (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow sieht echt interresant aus  ist bestimmt ne feine sache 

naja hier mal bischen verspätet mein 5-teiler  hat jetzt schon farbe und epoxy drauf. hab gestern ne kleine nachtschicht eingelegt. mit der flosse ist er 22cm lang.
der popper (das design ist mir ja nicht so gelungen xD) ist 5,5 cm lang und läuft i.wie in der übelsten walking the dog action xD
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gruß

Andi


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> naja hier mal bischen verspätet mein 5-teiler



Sieht gut aus! #6 

Wie läuft er?


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> naja hier mal bischen verspätet mein 5-teiler  hat jetzt schon farbe und epoxy drauf. hab gestern ne kleine nachtschicht eingelegt. mit der flosse ist er 22cm lang.
> der popper (das design ist mir ja nicht so gelungen xD) ist 5,5 cm lang und läuft i.wie in der übelsten walking the dog action xD
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 
Ist dein Popper rund oder flach im Querschnitt , kann man schlecht sehen ?

Bin gespannt ob dein Swimbait so laufen wird ,....... das Vorderteil sieht sehr symetrisch aus , ........vielleicht mußt du noch 'ne Lippe montieren|kopfkrat ??

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ist dein Popper rund oder flach im Querschnitt , kann man schlecht sehen ?



der querschnitt ist rund  läuft voll verrückt das teil xD



diemai schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob dein Swimbait so laufen wird ,....... das Vorderteil sieht sehr symetrisch aus , ........vielleicht mußt du noch 'ne Lippe montieren|kopfkrat ??



ja der lauf ist bis jetzt noch eher dezent liegt vieleicht auch an der strömung vom bach, evtl bekommt er noch ne lippe  will ihn aber zuvor noch im stillwasser testen


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute hab da ma ne frage 
welches material nimmt ihr für die tauchschaufel


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> ja der lauf ist bis jetzt noch eher dezent liegt vieleicht auch an der strömung vom bach, evtl bekommt er noch ne lippe  will ihn aber zuvor noch im stillwasser testen


 

Ja , schau 'mal , ob er im Stillwasser besser läuft , ......nach meinem Dafürhalten ist das Kopfsegment zu symetrisch , auch liegt die Schnuröse ziehmlich mittig , ....auf diese Weise kann sich kaum Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse entwickeln , die das Segment dann seitlich ausbrechen ließe .

Wenn's nicht funzen sollte , vielleicht zunächst 'mal eine provisorische Öse etwas weiter unterhalb mit Klebeband befestigen un schauen , ob's dann besser wird(nur im Flachwasser , wo du deinen Köder auch wieder bergen kannst , sollte die Öse abgehen) .

@ brummel

................na , ....hergefunden:q ?

Herzlich wilkommen bei den Verrückten:m !

Bei auftriebsstarken Körpern geht Blech 0,5mm bis 2,0 mm(je nach Art und Ködergröße) , Aluminium , Kupfer , Messing rostfreier Stahl , ........weitaus häufiger wird transparentes Polykarbonat in 1,0mm bis 3,0mm(bei Großwobblern auch noch dicker) Stärke verwendet , ....auch bekannt unter Handelsnamen wie Lexan oder Makrolon .

Ich nehme auch Epox-Platte aus'm Modellbau ,....... Epox-Leiterplattenrohlinge gehen auch , .......Hände weg von Plexiglas und Ähnlichem , ...das bricht leicht !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , Leute , .......wie versprochen , ....hier die ersten Schwimmversuche meiner letzten PVC Tieftaucher .

Der kleine "Australier" im Krebs-Design läuft ein wenig instabil , das liegt wohl an dem breiten und eher eckigem Körperquerschnitt , ..........der blaue Wobbler am Ende des Films läuft ebenso etwas instabil , er legt sich bei höherer Geschwindigkeit leicht auf die Seite ,....... ich denke aber , das ich beide Wobbler am Fischwasser noch perfekt einstellen kann(durch leichtes Verbiegen der Schnuröse) .

Die Größeren dieser Köder werden wohl locker 'n paar Meter 'runtergehen , ......aber das werd' ich ja leider erst ab Mai sehen können !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHpc3qRI3Dw

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
danke schön kann ich mich noch gleich daran machen n paar skizzen zu zeichnen


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> @diemai
> danke schön kann ich mich noch gleich daran machen n paar skizzen zu zeichnen


 

Viel Glück dabei#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na kla ich lass mir da wat einfallen mit köderformen werd mich vieleicht ma an n Illex nachbau ranwagen

und kann ich eigentlich auchalte köderdosen für die Tauchschaufel verwenden????


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

werd mich ma an nen Illex nachbau ran wagen 

und achso kann ich auch alte köderboxen für die Tauchschaufel verwenden


----------



## raetzrico (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west
Das Dekore Deiner Stickbait´s gefällt mir sehr gut.Ich glaube gerade bei Oberflächenködern ist ein dunkles Design günstig.

@diemai
Klasse Wobbler sind da bei Dir wieder entstanden. Mir fällt bei Dir immer eine sehr gute Verarbeitung der Schaufeln und der Drahtsysteme auf.
speziell bei den Schaufeln tu ich mich so ohne Bandschleifer immer recht schwer sie so symetrisch hinzubekommen.

@Andi
Dein 5-Teiler sieht optisch wirklich Klasse aus. Solche Mehrteiler sind ja leider sehr Arbeitsintensiv. Wenn er dann noch gut läuft wäre es ja super.

Ich habe gerade mein Köderkarusell mit 4 Wobblern am drehen. 1. Epoxyschicht ist drauf. Bilder kommen die nächsten Tage.

Enrico


----------



## weberei (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Andi:
der Swimbait gefällt mir echt super gut, den Popper finde ich auch klasse!
Umso schöner, wenn die beiden Köder auch laufen, gerade beim Swimbait, der ja doch eine lange Arbeitszeit braucht...

@diemai:
Die Wobbler sehen wieder erste Sahne aus! Die laufen auch super, perfektes Wobbeln!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Steffen,

noch ein Bild vom weiteren Werdegang, bei dem zu sehen ist, wie die Hälften passgenau verstiftet werden.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> ... achso kann ich auch alte köderboxen für die Tauchschaufel verwenden



Manche Köderboxen sind aus Polystyrol, dieser Kunststoff ist zerbrechlich.
Oder _Polyethylen_, das sich nicht kleben lassen will.
Manche Firmen liefern kleine Kunsstoff-Abschnitte.
Dann hast Du z.B. mit Makrolon einen bruchsicheren Kunststoff der sich auch gut kleben lässt.
So mache ich es und mir ist noch nie eine Schaufel gebrochen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die köderboxen da mein ich die die fexibel sind
#t


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> werd mich ma an nen Illex nachbau ran wagen



... an welchen?
Wenn ich wüsste welcher die beste Empfehlung ist, hätte ich schon mit einen Illex-Nachbau angefangen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weiß noch nich werd mir noch ma n paa im internet angucken


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wahrscheinlich den squirrel 79


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> die köderboxen da mein ich die die fexibel sind
> #t



Hallo Brummel,  
die Köderboxen sind meistens aus Polyethylen oder Polypropylen, weil dieser Kunststoff nicht von den Gummiködern angeriffen wird.
Deshalb lassen sie sich schlecht kleben, weil diese Kunststoffe keine Verbindung eingehen möchte.
Das kannst Du aber ganz einfach prüfen, wenn der Kunststoff im Wasser schwimmt ist fast sicher dass es Polyethylen oder Polypropylen ist.
Um noch sicherer zu gehen kannst einen kleinen Streifen anzünden, duftet und tropft die Flamme wie eine Kerze, dann ist es der genannte Kunsstoff.

Ein Kunststoff der auch gut ist, sind die Visiere von den Motoradhelmen, natürlich keine neuen Visiere.
Vieleicht hat eine Händler welche im Abfall die Kratzer haben.
Die sind aber nur für kleine Wobbler, weil der Kunststoff dünn ist.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich den squirrel 79


Danke schaue ich mir an.


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Schoenwald 
werd ich gleich ma inne Badewanne ausprobieren:m


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

werd den squirrel noch n bissl tunen wie z.b.:
federn als Kiemen
noch ma inne mitte teilen 
3d Augen 
mit alluklebeband schön die streifen vom barsch design silbrig machen
sollte gut aussehen


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch n paar rasseln


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> und noch n paar rasseln



Hallo Brummel,

als ich eben im Keller war, habe ich gesehen, dass ich den Squirell 79  schon vor einiger Zeit zum Nachbau auf die Seite gelegt hatte.
Er ist durchsichtig, so kann man sehen, dass er drei Kugeln hat. Zwei aus Metall und eine aus Glas oder Kunststoff.

Ist mit Rasseln so viel fängiger, oder bildet sich der Angler es sich nur ein?
Da ich doch nicht herausfinden kann, ob Rasseln notwendig oder ein Verkaufsargument sind, werde ich dafür Nuten fräsen und Rasseln verwenden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich weiß das auch nich so genau
aber ich denke das sie ein wenig reizen weil Schall breitet sich unter Wasser (hab ich ma gehört) schneller aus
also ob viele oder wenige Rasseln kann von Gewässersituation zu Gewässersituation unterschiedlich sein 


meine Divise is immer Rasseln ja aber nich zu stark
also entweder ein wenig oder gar nicht

es gibt auch situationen in denen hab ich mit laut rasselnden wobbler besser gefangen als mit dem gleichen ohne


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und die rasseln die gibts im gut sortierten angelladen schon fertig also einfach nut einfräsen und einkleben
ich persönlich find die im Metallmantel besser als die im Glasmantel
die im Metall haben einen dumpferen ton


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne Rassel kann man ganz einfach machen. Man bohrt ein etwas tieferes Loch auf der Unterseite des Köders und legt da eine oder 2 Stahlkugeln rein. Dann kleibt man einen kleinen Bleistopfen mit Epoxydharz ein aber so das man den von unten wieder verspachteln kann und das die Kugel(n) im inneren genug Spiel haben. Trocknen lassen und fertig ist die Rassel.

@ Schönwald, da deine Wobbler aus 2 Hälften bestehen, hast du es am einfachsten mit der Rassel. Du brauchst einfach nur auf den Innenseiten der Rohlinge ein paar, auf beiden Hälften gleich angeordnete, Vertiefungen aus zu fräsen und da die Blei- oder Stahlkugeln lose in die Vertiefungen rein legen. Somit hast du am Ende die Ausbleiung und die Rassel in einem.....


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> So , Leute , .......wie versprochen , ....hier die ersten Schwimmversuche meiner letzten PVC Tieftaucher .



Dieter es laufen alle sehr gut, #6 der lauf vom blauen gefällt mir am besten.
Was ist das für eine metallisch schimmernde Farbe beim dritten?



raetzrico schrieb:


> @west
> Das Dekore Deiner Stickbait´s gefällt mir sehr gut.Ich glaube gerade bei Oberflächenködern ist ein dunkles Design günstig.


Danke!  :m
Ja, sollte man meinen dass dunkle Farben an der Oberfläche besser sind, bei mir bringen aber diese Farben mehr. 
Der Grund könnte aber auch sein dass die öfters als andere an der Schnur hängen. |supergri


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> werd mich ma an nen Illex nachbau ran wagen
> 
> und achso kann ich auch alte köderboxen für die Tauchschaufel verwenden



Aus den Abteilern von Twisterresistenten Köderschachteln kannst du Tauchschaufeln für kleine Miniwobbler machen. 
Für so lange Schaufeln wie der Squirrel eine hat ist das Material aber nix.
Das beste wird sein du besorgst dir Lexan oder Makrolon.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ralle,

wie Du geschrieben hast,  habe ich es auch "angedacht", denn bei dem beschriebenen Modell läuft die eine Kugel über eine Stufe.

Auch wenn ich von außen sehen kann wie die Kugeln laufen, werde ich einen Wobbler umbringen, dann habe ich alle Maße für die Bahnen und die Kugeln.
Gerade habe ich nach dem Preis von diesem Modell geschaut, der animiert mich bald mit dem Nachbau zu beginnen.

Danke für die Tipps

Theodor


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter es laufen alle sehr gut, #6 der lauf vom blauen gefällt mir am besten.
> Was ist das für eine metallisch schimmernde Farbe beim dritten?


 

Danke , Hubert , ......das ist sogenanntes Glitter-Gel oder Malglitter der Firma Knorr aus'm Bastelgeschäft .

Das Zeug ist wasserlöslich ,..... ich verteile es einfach mit'm Finger auf den bemalten Ködern , die ich vorher 2 X mit Acrylklarlack eingestrichen habe , ......so halten die Glitterpartikel besser und setzten sich später nicht so viel in den Epoxy-Pinsel , ......kleben auch nicht so an den Fingern , falls man den Köder 'mal anfassen muß .

Das Gel trägt zuerst noch etwas auf , ......hat sich nach'm Trocknen aber verflüchtigt .

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier hab vorhin noch n paa zeichnungen gemacht hat noch einer verbesserungsvorschläge???
dat schwarze is aluklebeband
außer Tauchschaufel natürlich


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> das ist sogenanntes Glitter-Gel oder Malglitter der Firma Knorr aus'm Bastelgeschäft .



Danke Dieter. 

Das müsste dann so ähnliches Zeugs sein wie mein Glitterkleber für Serviettentechnik nur mit mehr Glitteranteilen drin.


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> Hier hab vorhin noch n paa zeichnungen gemacht hat noch einer verbesserungsvorschläge???
> dat schwarze is aluklebeband
> außer Tauchschaufel natürlich


 
Der Zweigeteilte wird nicht laufen , sondern sich auf den Rücken drehen , .....der Zweite von oben wird unnatürlich stark flanken und beim Dritten bin ich mir nicht sicher , ob er nun laufen wird , umschlägt oder nur stur und unbeweglich auf Tiefe geht ?

Hängt natürlich auch vom' Querschnitt , Material , etc. ......ab !


Ein geteilter Tieftauchwobbler ist in sofern problematisch , das durch die große Lippe der Köder immer stark mit der Nase nach unten schwimmt .

Demzufolge würde der hintere Teil bei einer solchen vertikalen Segmenttrennung und nur EINER mittigen Gelenköse im untere Bereich eventuell den gegenüberliegenden Bereich des Vorderteils touchieren , was den Lauf des Wobblers sicher behindert .

Abhelfen würden entweder ZWEI Gelenkösen oder eine Segmenttrennung unter einem Winkel abweichend der Vertikalen , und zwar von oben hinten nach unten vorne weisend , .......auf diese Weise hätte man die "Koplastigkeit" des tauchenden Wobblers ausgeglichen , ...die Trennlinie wäre wieder einigermaßen vertikal und es könnte keine Reibung entstehen !

Im Übrigen ist die Schnuröse bei dem Zweiteiler zu hoch , er würde wahrscheinlich umschlagen !

Beim anderen Wobbler oben würde ich die Schnuröse an die Basis der Schaufel setzen , ...oder sogar noch etwas höher unter die Nase ???

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter.
> 
> Das müsste dann so ähnliches Zeugs sein wie mein Glitterkleber für Serviettentechnik nur mit mehr Glitteranteilen drin.


 
Ja , Hubert ,...... die Glitterpartikel sind da größer und reflektieren demzufolge auch besser als bei so'ner "Glitterglue" , .......das Zeugs war auch nicht billig und ist auch recht schwer zu finden(der Laden , wo ich's gekauft hatte vor Jahren , ist nicht mehr), .......in einem anderen gab's das nicht , hatte gestern gerade 'mal geguckt#c !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke diemai
die sind mir einfach ma so in den sinn gekomm hab schon bessere zeichnungen gemacht:m


----------



## Ralle307 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> danke diemai
> die sind mir einfach ma so in den sinn gekomm hab schon bessere zeichnungen gemacht:m



Hi,

Ich würde die Nachbauten so gestalten.....Wenn du dir das auf A4 ausdruckst, hast du die Nachbauten in 88mm.......statt 79mm.....warum auch immer.....


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke schön schöne vorlagen#6

werd mich demnächst (noch keene ahnung wann)
mich dran die nach zu bauen
auf jedenfall den zweiteiligen und denn weiß ich noch nich welchen
:vik:


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wär schön wenn mir jemand nochn paa vorlagen für Twitchbait geben würde
hab mich auch schon mal dran gemacht twitchbaits zu bauen doch keiner von ihnen lief|kopfkrat


----------



## weberei (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da kannst du eigentlich jeden x beliebigen Wobbler nehmen, der schlank ist.
Als Beispiel der Squirrel , da du aber andere willst, ginge noch der Rapala xRap usw... Einfach ein Bild aus dem Internet ausdrucken und schon kann es losgehen. 
Bebleiung musst du halt selber testen, vielleicht findest du ja auch Bilder von deinem Wobbler, der ein transparentes Design hat, da kann man die Bleiposition perfekt erkennen. Oder google mal "Wobbler Röntgen". Da hat jemand mal verschiedenste Wobbler unter das Röntgengerät gelegt, sodass man die Bleiposition erkennen kann. Sehr hilfreich, wenn man einen Köder 1 zu 1 nachbauen will! (Hab die Suche schnell mal übernommen: http://derholg.twoday.net/stories/1208425/  die Wobbler sehen alle nach Twitchbaits aus. Suche dir einen aus oder 2, oder 3 und baue sie nach )
Schaufelgröße und -winkel sowie Platzierung der Ösen musst du eben dem Bild dann entnehmen. Lass dich nicht entmutigen, am Anfang ist es immer so, dass man einige Fehlbauten hat, die eben nicht laufen. Da muss man probieren und daraus lernen, und schon bald wird es dann besser!


----------



## ...brummel... (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dankeschön weberei
gute Idee werd ich machen wenn ich die fertig hab werd ich n paa bilder reinstellen#6


----------



## DrSeltsam (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen ausm hohen Norden!

@ weberei

Wie geil ist das denn?? Röntgenbilder von Wobblern - darauf muss man erst mal kommen. Da hatte bestimmt ein angelnder Röntgenarzt/Pfleger Langeweile... :m

Auf der Seite bin ich sogar schon mal gelandet, aber die Röntgenbilder hatte ich übersehen - schön, mal die gekauften von innen zu sehen ohne sie zerstören zu müssen - danke für den link.

@ Ralle



> Ne Rassel kann man ganz einfach machen. Man bohrt ein etwas tieferes  Loch auf der Unterseite des Köders und legt da eine oder 2 Stahlkugeln  rein. Dann kleibt man einen kleinen Bleistopfen mit Epoxydharz ein aber  so das man den von unten wieder verspachteln kann und das die Kugel(n)  im inneren genug Spiel haben. Trocknen lassen und fertig ist die Rassel.


Danke für den Tipp, überlege auch schon länger, wie man schnell ne Rassel selber bauen kann - mit vorhandenem Material. Glücklicherweise bin ich  "von Haus aus" Jäger^^ und habe auch schon eine 3,5 mm Stahlschrotpatrone ausgeweidet |bla:. 

Nur stört mich irgendwie der Bleipfropfen an dem Vorschlag, da dieser aus Blech/Hartmetall bestimmt noch besser "klingen" würde. Blei ist halt etwas weich, auch wenn schon zwei Stahlkugeln drin sind denk ich würd es auf hartem Metall deutlicher zu hören sein. Hatte schon an eine abgeschossene Hülse einer 22lfb Patrone (Kleinkaliber/Schützenvereinskaliber) gedacht, aber bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt das mal zu testen. 

Als Kugeln dachte ich auch mal an alte Kugellager aber habe leider bevor ich mit dem Wobblerbauvirus angesteckt wurde ein paar alte weggeschmissen...naja mal sehn und in der Messikiste kramen.

Stets Petri- und Waidmannsheil
Thomas


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hatte schon an eine abgeschossene Hülse einer 22lfb Patrone (Kleinkaliber/Schützenvereinskaliber) gedacht, aber bisher nicht die Zeit gehabt das mal zu testen.



45 ACP oder 357 Magnum gehen auch wenn der Wobbler groß genug ist. 

Man kann auch den Wobbler komplett durchbohren.

Der Durchmesser den Stahlkugeln entsprechend, anschließend werden die Ersten 2-3mm mit einen größeren Bohrer nach gebohrt, der Durchmesser etwas größer wie das Blättchen von einem Reißnagel.
Mit den Blättchen, von denen der Nagel abgeschnitten wurde, wird das Bohrloch von beiden Seiten verschlossen, anschließend wird das Blättchen noch überspachtelt und verschliffen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> 45 ACP oder 357 Magnum gehen auch wenn der Wobbler groß genug ist.


Ach, dann nehm ich lieber ne .300 Winchester Magnum oder gleich ne .50 Browning 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, danke für die Bilder / den Tipp mit den Reißnägeln - wie so oft ist die beste und einfachste Lösung die naheliegenste und auch die günsigste. Das werde ich Beizeiten mal testen.

Danke west.

LG

edit: da kennt sich aber einer auch woanders mit aus...


----------



## west1 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ach, dann nehm ich lieber ne .300 Winchester Magnum oder gleich ne .50 Browning



45/70 oder 45/120 währen auch noch ne Möglichkeit, die machen ordentlich Krach. #c


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

45/70 könnt ich sogar wirklich von meinem Kumpel bekommen  die haut nicht inne Schulter - die schiebt (bei ca 13g) aber das kennste ja anscheinend...

Bin ja sonst ´n 308ler :vik:

edit: ich grins mir einen u kann nicht aufhören - schöne Albernheiten ^^ und für die meisten nur "Bahnhof"


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Patronenhülsen habe ich als Rasseln noch nicht ausprobiert , ....ich benutze 8 X 0,5 mm Messingrohr aus'm Baumarkt .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch mehr Bilder in Folge !

Ich hoffe , die Abfolge ist verständlich , ....bin zu müde , groß 'was zu schreiben !

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...ist auch wohl die gängigere Methode. Habe leider nur noch ein kleines Röhrchen hier liegen aber deine Bilder verdeutlichen sehr gut, wie du sie verbaust diemai. #6

edit: Brauchst nicht mehr dazu schreiben, geh nu auch inne Heia - wie so oft: Bilder sagen mehr...

gn8
DrS


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessante Wege für Rasseln, wenngleich ich bei den Patronenhülsen echt nur "Bahnhof" verstanden habe 

Bisher habe ich erst bei 2 Ködern (Jerkbaits) Rasseln verbaut, die haben aber nicht wirklich gut gearbeitet, was daran gelegen ahben kann, dass ich Bleikügelchen statt Stahl reingelegt habe...
Dadurch kam es auch, dass einer, der solche Rasseln hatte wie west gezeigt hat, auf der Seite lag. Schwerpunkt war zu hoch.
Der andere hatte an der Unterseite eine tiefe Bohrung, 3 Kügelchen rein und mit nem Holzstück wieder verschlossen. Die rassel war weit leiser als die andere, den Jerk kann man aber noch benutzen 
Mir ist das aber zu blöd, noch Rasseln einzubauen, darum bleiben meine alles leise Wobbler, muss reichen


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

...............manche Köder machen auch OHNE zusätzliche Rasseln irgendwelche Geräusche , .......entweder Mehrgeteilte , bei denen die einzelnen Segmente aneinander schlagen oder auch manche "normale" Wobbler , bei denen die Springringe und Haken in den Ösen leichte Geräusche verursachen .


@ all

Habe eben 'mal wieder 'n paar Neubauten getestet , ....leider lief die Banane nich sooo prickelnd , ....die Schnuröse ist mir 'nen Tick zu weit nach oben geraten , ....bzw. durch die "Stoßstange" wurde die Tauchlippe ja unten verlängert . 

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..............so , ......noch zwei Bilder und der Video-Link dazu !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NnrXbG64u4 

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai

saubere Arbeiten#6 Der im 2. Bild ( erstes Post) unten silber mit roten Kiemen, hab ich schon mal gesehen. Allerdings fällt mir der Name dazu nicht ein. Spearhead?

Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai
> 
> saubere Arbeiten#6 Der im 2. Bild ( erstes Post) unten silber mit roten Kiemen, hab ich schon mal gesehen. Allerdings fällt mir der Name dazu nicht ein. Spearhead?
> 
> Gruß A.


 
Danke , ....den habe ich frei Schnauze der Form des "Buchertail DepthRaider" nachempfunden !


http://www.joebucheroutdoors.com/subSubCategory.asp?subCatID=8


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke füer die Info, an Bucher hatte ich nicht gedacht.

Gruß A.


----------



## ...brummel... (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne wbblere#6


----------



## Finne 23 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen!

Durch Euch inspiriert habe ich auch mal meine ersten Gehversuche gewagt! Leider bin ich mit dem Laufergebnis nicht ganz zufrieden, aber aller Anfang ist schwer!
Vielleicht seht Ihr anhand der Bilder grobe Fehler?

Hab gelesen das viele von euch Hartschaum benutzen, kann mir einer die genaue Bezeichnung nennen unter dem dieser vertrieben wird?

http://250kb.de/qbyJM8m
http://250kb.de/ksc7ZzE
http://250kb.de/G9rDNvg


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht doch schonmal ganz ordentlich aus. sogar mit karussell, das hab ich mir erst im 4. Jahr gegönnt.

balsa? wie hast du denn den lauf getestet? legen sie sich auf die seite oder wobbeln sie nicht oder gehn sie nicht tief oder warum bist du unzufrieden? 

wenn sie sich auf die seite legen: hast du sie mit drillingen getestet? die stellen ein ordentliches kielgewicht dar, das hilft enorm. genug blei drinne oder schwimmen sie wie ein korken obenauf? schon mal durch trimmen der schnuröse korrekturversuche gemacht?

fragen über fragen.

aber zum glück jede menge hilfsbereite experte, laien und alle varianten dazwischen.#6


----------



## weberei (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
saubere Wobbler, laufen ja auch sehr schön. Die Banane hat echt leider etwas Schräglage, schade! Aber da du ja selber schon weißt, wo der Fehler liegt ist das zwar ärgerlich aaber nur halb so schlimm...

@Finne:
schöne Wobbler! Wäre vielleicht interessant zu wissen, was du so an Gewicht drin hast, was dir am Lauf nicht gefällt usw, wie Mordskerl schon sagte. Wobei diemai dir bestimmt auch ohne solche Infos schon anhand der Bilder Rückmeldung geben kann :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Finne: Auf den ersten Blick würde ich mal tippen: Tauchschaufeln zu lang.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was Bondex dazu sagt, diese Wobbler sind ja doch mehr sein Gebiet. 

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

Hast mal wieder feine Teile gebastelt, vor allem haste auch immer sehr ausgefallene, schicke Lackierungen.

Ich frag mich nur: Kommst du bei der Baufrequenz eigentlich selber noch mal in die Badewanne? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe eben 'mal wieder 'n paar Neubauten getestet



Dieter sind wieder schöne Teile! #6

Hier hast du mal wieder gut gezeigt dass ein Luftpinsel zum Wobbler bemalen total überflüssig ist. #6

Die Banane bekommst du sicher noch etwas eingestellt.

Die mit dem beweglichem Gewicht gefallen mir am besten.


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab die Tage auch noch ein paar gebaut.

Zwei Flachläufer, schwimmend, Länge 9cm







Und zwei Tiefläufer, schwimmend, Länge 9cm






Die Augen hab ich mit 5 Minuten Epoxyd mit eingemischtem Glitter eingeklebt. Die silbernen Glitterstreifen sind mit Glitternagellack auf gepinselt. 
Beschichtet sind die Wobbs mit 5 Minuten Epox.


----------



## ...brummel... (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne wobbler sehen gut aus laufen se den auch???


----------



## weberei (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
wünderschöne Wobbler! Da sind dir ja wieder tolle neue Muster eingefallen  Die Idee mit dem Glitter um die Augen finde ich gut! Ich mache auch öfters mal so Kreise um die Augen, dass diese etwas größer wirken und hervorgehoben werden. So wie du es gemacht hast, ist es auch schön.

Sag mal, die Tauchschaufeln der beiden Flachläufer sehen irgendwie komisch aus ;+ Was hast du da für eine Form verwendet? Die sehen so aus, als wären die an den Seiten eckig, nicht abgerundet, schwer zu beschreiben. Laufen die so besser, oder wieso machst du die so "komisch"? In wiefern beeinflusst das den Lauf (positiv)?


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


.....................Vielen Dank , Hubert , ......deine sehen aber auch wieder echt Top aus #6#6#6, ....wie hast du diese "Sprenkelung" gemacht ?

@ DrSeltsam

 ................danke , .....ab und zu bade ich auch 'mal , .....ja, ....und das bisjetzt auch ohne Haken im A...h:m|supergri!

@ weberei

.......ebenfalls vielen Dank , ........"dreieckige" oder auch spitze Schaufeln , jenachdem , .......ergeben kürzere seitliche Auschläge als unten runde Schaufeln(bei gleicher Länge und Breite) .

Habe auch in Joe Bucher's Buch "Crankbait Secrets" gelesen , das breitere , dreieickige Schaufeln besser sind , um Kraut abzuweisen und auch den Wobbler besser von Hindernissen "abprallen" lassen .

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> schöne wobbler sehen gut aus laufen se den auch???



Danke! Natürlich laufen sie.:m



weberei schrieb:


> oder wieso machst du die so "komisch"? In wiefern beeinflusst das den Lauf (positiv)?



Danke Weber! :m

Die sind so komisch weil ich sie so schneller gebaut habe, :q in 2-3 Minuten ist eine fertig, für runde brauch ich länger.

Die Form siehst du hier.






Hab schon einige Wobbs mit der Schaufelform gebaut, sie laufen ganz gut.


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .wie hast du diese "Sprenkelung" gemacht ?


Danke Dieter. :m

Getupft mit einem Stück von so einem billigen, grobporigem Küchenschwamm.


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter. :m
> 
> Getupft mit einem Stück von so einem billigen, grobporigem Küchenschwamm.


 
Danke , Hubert , ....jetzt weiß ich  , wonach im 1€-Shop 'mal wieder Ausschau halten muß .

Noch' mal 'ne Frage :

Habe auf mein Video 'ne Anfrage bekommen , wie gut die PVC-Wobbler Hechtzähnen standhalten , ......da die letzte Saison für mich so bescheiden lief , habe ich bisjetzt nur einen Untermaßigen auf einen meiner ersten PVC's gefangen und kann daher nicht gerade 'ne verlässliche Aussage machen .

Aber ich denke 'mal , das es sich mit den Bißspuren ähnlich wie bei Holzködern verhält , oder ?

Nur das halt kein Wasser ins Material eindringen kann !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Naghul (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west: sehen gut aus, die marmorierung ist top :m

weis einer ob nepomuk hier ab und zu mal reinschaut?

NEPOMUK MELDE DICH MAL |supergri


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @west: sehen gut aus, die marmorierung ist top :m
> 
> weis einer ob nepomuk hier ab und zu mal reinschaut?
> 
> NEPOMUK MELDE DICH MAL |supergri


 
Leider schon lange nicht mehr !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Noch' mal 'ne Frage :
> 
> Habe auf mein Video 'ne Anfrage bekommen , wie gut die PVC-Wobbler Hechtzähnen standhalten



Auf PVC Wobbler hatte ich letztes Jahr ein paar Hechte und zwei Zander, den Wobblern war nix anzusehen.
Auf Balsa Stickbaits auch ein paar Hechte, selbst an denen war nix zusehen.
Durch die Epoxbeschichtung sind die gut geschützt, dem PVC das wir benutzen kann ja eh nix passieren.

Ich müsste noch irgendwo einen alten Rapala Deep Runner haben der total verbissen ist, dessen Beschichtung ist der totale Schrott gegenüber der Beschichtung mit 5 Minuten Epox oder dem Behnke Zeugs.


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @west: sehen gut aus, die marmorierung ist top :m
> 
> weis einer ob nepomuk hier ab und zu mal reinschaut?
> 
> NEPOMUK MELDE DICH MAL |supergri



Danke! :m 

Hab mich auch schon gewundert was mit dem ist! 

Keine Ahnung wo der sich rumtreibt! #c


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

Vielen Dank für die Info , Hubert:m !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west & diemai:
danke für die Erklärung, habe ich es doch richtig gesehen.


Was mit nepomuk los ist, weiß ich auch nicht 

Bald gibt es wieder Wobbler von mir zu sehen. Sind schon fertig, nur Epoxy fehlt noch.


----------



## gerli87 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mich würde auch das pvc-zeugs von nepomuk interessieren. leider ist er ja schon länger nicht mehr online. 
kann mir jemand einen tipp geben, wo ich das selbe material beziehen kann?
hab im baumarkt styrodur gekauft, aber das funktioniert nicht so richtig. also bei mir jedenfalls. ist das zum wobblerbau überhaupt geeignet?

mfg michael


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
zu: ".. das PVC-Zeuges ..." 
Habe ich auch Fragen:
Ist das normales PVC, wie man es als Platten oder Stangenmaterial bekommt?
Oder ist es ein Schaum vom Kunststoff PVC?
Oder hart geschäumtes Polystyrol?

Gruß Theodor


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zu: ".. das PVC-Zeuges ..."
> Habe ich auch Fragen:
> Ist das normales PVC, wie man es als Platten oder Stangenmaterial bekommt?
> ...


 
Ich weiß nur , das das Zeug von Nepomuk zur Kühlschrank-Isolierung verwendet wird , .........in USA benutzen sie dieses hier :

http://www.azek.com/products.html

Ich glaube , es sind die "deck" und/oder "trim"-Teile , ........scheint dort flächendeckend erhältlich zu sein ?

Vielleicht sollte man sich von hier auch 'mal Muster kommen lassen , vielleicht gehen die "Kapa"-Platten ja , .......scheint aber nicht billig zu sein .

http://www.modulor.de/shop/


                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, 
hatte es sich bei den Platten nicht um PUR-Hartschaum gehandelt?
http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php/sid/bc9ff0e252f167c8f91a98b8aecb7684/cl/alist/cnid/AB_TAI

Dann wär das hier eine Möglichkeit, auch auf der Seite. Da könnte man sogar die Dichte noch variieren.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## weberei (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich meine auch, das Zeug heißt PUR Hartschaum! Weiß aber nicht genau, was es ist.
Schade, dass nepomuk so lange nicht mehr online war. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen, was es jetzt tatsächlich ist.

@gerli:
Ich hatte hier schonmal gefragt, ob Jackodur (was für mich ähnlich klingt, wie Styrodur, also gleich zu sein scheint) gut für den Wobblerbau ist. Mir wurde damals gesagt, dass es nicht wirklich gut wäre, da es zB sehr leicht ist und so sehr viel Balast/Blei als Gewicht bräuchte. Zudem ist es anfällig für Epoxy, welches das Material zerstört. Also lieber Holz oder eben nepomuks Material...


----------



## gerli87 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei
danke für deinen tipp.:m werd ich doch mit holz weiterarbeiten müssen. schade....:c
wollte das material schon gern einmal testen (bei den vorteilen das es gegenüber holz teilweise bietet)

mfg


----------



## raetzrico (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
schöne Teile hast Du da wieder fertig gestellt.Bei den Dekoren bist Du auch wieder sehr kreativ gewesen.#6
Und dann gleich das Laufvideo dazu Klasse!#6
@ west
Auch von Dir wieder sehr interessante Design´s.#6
Die Variante mit der einfacher zu fertigen Tauchschaufel werde ich mir für das nächste mal merken.

Hier nun mal meine fertiggestellten Wobbler.Hat ne Weile gedauert aber zwischendurch mußte das Schlafzimmer umgeräumt und gemalert werden. Ich hatte sie als Rohlinge zuletzt ja schon mal gezeigt. Bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt.
Körperlänge ca. 7 cm 
Material Hartschaum
Gewicht ca.22-24 Gramm

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

muss sagen schöne wobbler hast da gezaubert 


laufen sie denn auch???


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
wie immer kommt es auf die Anwendung an. Und: Styrodur und PVC-Hartschaum ist wohl nicht zu vergleichen. 

Bis jetzt hab ich noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Styrodur und ähnlichen gemacht. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne wurde im alten Besenstielfred viel drüber geredet. Es eignet sich hervorragend als Balsa-Ersatz und ist super für Mini-Wobbler. Siehe hier die schönen Werke von Bondex.

Der PVC-Hartschaum ist etwas schwerer und von der Zusammensetzung dichter. Eignet sich dadurch für mittelgroße Wobbler hervorragend.

@gerli87: Wenn Du mal auf einer Baustelle Hartschaumplatten in grün, rosa oder blau sichtest die draussen am Mauerwerk kleben, so handelt es sich um Styrodur oder vergleichbare Platten. Dann musst Du nur noch den Schuttcontainer auf der Baustelle suchen und dir ein Stück herausfischen... 

Für jedes Material gibt es eine Verwendung oder auch für jede Verwendung ein Material. Es muss halt passen.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jackodur kenn iich nur vom Fliesenleger. Soweit ich mich entsinne ähnelt es den Styrodurplatten, ist jedoch mit einer Gewebeschicht verstärkt. Auf dieser Gewebeschicht werden dann die Fliesen aufgeklebt. Also warum sich für zuviel Geld diese Platten kaufen um später die Gewebeschicht wieder zu entfernen. Es müsste sich aber wie die anderen auch mit Epoxy vertragen!


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> zu: ".. das PVC-Zeuges ..."
> Habe ich auch Fragen:
> Ist das normales PVC, wie man es als Platten oder Stangenmaterial bekommt?
> ...



PUR Hartschaum soll es laut Nepomuk sein.

Ich weiß nur dass sie das Zeugs im Kühlkanalbau in Großküchen verarbeiten.  Einmal hatte er mir geschrieben die Platten kämmen aus Frankreich.
Viel mehr Informationen über das Material lässt er nicht raus.

Aus den Platten könnten von der Stabilität her durchaus Möbel usw. gebaut werden.






Wenn du dich mit so Zeugs auskennst, kannst du mir ja mal deine Adresse per PN oder unter Kontakt auf meiner Homepage schicken, ich schick dir dann mal ein Muster zu. 
Würde mich auch interessieren wo es das Zeugs noch gibt.



gerli87 schrieb:


> hab im baumarkt styrodur gekauft, aber das funktioniert nicht so richtig. also bei mir jedenfalls. ist das zum wobblerbau überhaupt geeignet?
> 
> mfg michael



Styrodur kannst nehmen, nur einige Farben greifen das Zeugs an,
wenn es vor dem bemalen mit 2 K Epoxyd Kleber beschichtet wird passiert nix mehr.



raetzrico schrieb:


> Hier nun mal meine fertiggestellten Wobbler


Schöne Wobbler, die Schuppenmuster gefallen mir!  #6#6#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das müssten PVC Hartschaumplatten sein ähnlich Kömatex, Kömacel, Forex Classic, Vekaplan S, usw. Nur halt dicker. Die Platten die ich zum Kauf gefunden habe sind bis 10mm verfügbar und da ist der Preis teils schon sehr hoch. In vernünftiger Stärke zum Wobblerbau dürfte es unbezahlbar sein... 

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf das einer von Euch eine neue Quelle auftut;-)


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi hier gibt es hartschaumplatten #haber richtig teuer |supergri

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150542435579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## DrSeltsam (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Feine Teile - ich steh ja total auf das "Realoptik-Design", deshalb hab ich die bei meinen (bisher gerade mal 5|gaehn auch so ähnlich gestaltet. Die größeren Schuppen, wahrscheinlich mit halbrundem Schnitzmesser gestochen denk ich mal, werd ich auch in Kürze auch probieren - find ich klasse.

@ "Hartschaum"

Sicher ne feine Sache, für mich aber momentan noch keine Option, da ich noch 220 cm Abachi und ca. 80 cm Balsa zu verabeiten habe  und bei meiner Frequenz dauert das...

... aber nächste Woche hab ich (leider - im arbeitstechnischen Sinn) wieder Kurzarbeit und damit Zeit...

Besten Gruß an alle Baitfreakz
Thomas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

hier:
http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php/sid/x/shp/oxbaseshop/cl/details/anid/TAID

sind Angaben auch über Preise.
Ob zu teuer oder nicht, kann jeder selbst beurteilen.

Bei meinem Bedarf bleibe ich bei Pappelholz, das ich umsonst bei einem Sägewerk bekomme, bei der Firma wird das Pappelholz für Protesen vorbereitet.
Das Sägewerk ist 7 km von mir. 
Pappelholz ist leicht und trotzdem nicht zu weich.
Es lässt sich auch gut bearbeiten.

Ein anderer Grund warum ich Kunststoff nicht gerne bearbeite, ist der Staub, bei dem ich nicht sicher bin wie weit er mich schädigt.
Holzstaub ist zwar auch nicht gesund, aber es ist ein Naturstoff.
Da Pappelholz für Protesen verwendet wird, gehe ich davon aus, dass es nicht der ungesundeste Werkstoff ist.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Vielen Dank für dein Lob , .......aber auch ein sehr schönes Quartett von dir ,.... der "Schwarzbarsch")) gefällt mir am besten , ungewöhnliche Farbzusammenstellung#6 !

@ Bulettenbär

Könnte mir die Krätze ärgern , Björn , .........bei uns an'ner Hauptstraße wurde vor Weihnachten ein ehemaliges Geschäft zu Wohnungen umgebaut , da ham'se so'n rosa Zeugs an die Wände gepappt , ......das war bestimmt das , was du meintest , ...............und ich bin da abends von'ner Arbeit immer vorbei#q#q#q!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> hi hier gibt es hartschaumplatten #haber richtig teuer |supergri
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150542435579&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


Das Zeugs ist ähnlich aber nicht das was wir hier haben. #c


diemai schrieb:


> Könnte mir die Krätze ärgern , Björn , .........bei uns an'ner Hauptstraße wurde vor Weihnachten ein ehemaliges Geschäft zu Wohnungen umgebaut , da ham'se so'n rosa Zeugs an die Wände gepappt , ......das war bestimmt das , was du meintest , ...............und ich bin da abends von'ner Arbeit immer vorbei#q#q#q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter das rosa Zeugs war nix anderes wie Styrodur, Wärmeisolierung. 
Von dem Zeugs hätte ich Massenweise zur Verfügung, gibts bei jedem Baustoffhändler unter verschiedenen Namen (Hersteller) und in verschiedenen Farben.


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , .....ich kenn' da so'n Baustoff-Laden in Lübeck , ...in der Nähe von so'nem Einkaufszentrum , wo meine Frau mich gelegentlich hinschleppt , .......werde mich da 'mal umschauen , ob ich so etwas gebrauchen kann .

Mache im Moment so kleine Experimente , ......einfache Wobbler aus Alu-Rohr , der erste Aufschwimm-Test im Wassereimer war vielversprechend , ..............'mal sehen ........:m!

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin, hab beschlossen jetz auch ma bisschen anzufangen mit dem "basteln". Wollt mal fragen wo man den v2A Draht in 0.8 beziehen kann.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Moin, hab beschlossen jetz auch ma bisschen anzufangen mit dem "basteln". Wollt mal fragen wo man den v2A Draht in 0.8 beziehen kann.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Schutzgas-Schweißdraht V2A 0, 8 mm auf Rollen , gibt's in einigen Baumärkten , .......1,0 mm ist aber besser , .......gibt's in 1-Meter Stangen im Fachhandel für industriellen Schweißbedarf , z. B.  

http://www.fronius.com/cps/rde/xchg/SID-CC008227-37D08441/fronius_deutschland/hs.xsl/79_DEU_HTML.htm

(habe 'ne kleine Filiale von denen in einem Nachbardorf)

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Mache im Moment so kleine Experimente , ......einfache Wobbler aus Alu-Rohr , der erste Aufschwimm-Test im Wassereimer war vielversprechend , ..............'mal sehen ........:m!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter was gibt dem Röhrchen auftrieb, mit was füllst du es, oder klebst du hinten und vorne nur nen Holz oder Hartschaum Pfropfen rein? #c |supergri


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter was gibt dem Röhrchen auftrieb, mit was füllst du es, oder klebst du hinten und vorne nur nen Holz oder Hartschaum Pfropfen rein? #c |supergri


 

Bin noch am Experimentieren ,..... das ist blankes Alurohr ca. 20 mm Durchmesser ,....... 0,5 mm Wandstärke , .....habe ich von so'nem Windspiel , was beim mir auf'm Balkon gehangen hat und ein Sturm hatte die Schnüre zerfetzt .

'N Arbeitskollege sammelt für mich immer Kunststoff-Weinkorken , ...die schnitze ich zurecht und stopfe sie stramm in's Rohr , ......PVC würde auch gehen , ist mir aber zu "wertvoll" dafür .

Werde gleich 'mal 'n bißchen weiterprobieren , .......muß noch die Lippe ausschneiden und befestigen(Poppnieten) , .......ist aber schon spät , ...muß ja bald wieder zur Schicht und Wobbler vorlackieren muß ich vorher auch noch !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für Erklärung Dieter. #6

Bin schon gespannt was wir zusehen bekommen wenn die fertig sind!


----------



## stefano89 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kaufe meinen Edelstahldraht via Ebay, da gibts den relativ günstig. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass man ihn nicht vorher in der Hand hat. Der letzte, den ich bestellt habe ist nämlich sehr hart. Da ist der 0,8er viel heftiger zu biegen, als der 1,0er den ich vorher hatte. Außerdem ist der Glanz nicht so hoch, die Oberfläche nicht so glatt, weshalb ich Angst habe, dass er rosten könnte. Edelstahl ist halt leider nicht gleich Edelstahl #q

Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , hab' nur noch ein wenig werkeln können , .......bin nicht mehr dazugekommen , die Lippe zu bauen .

Möchte sie aus 1,5mm Alublech machen und mit zwei 3 mm Poppnieten befestigen , ..........so wie jetzt mit drei Korken drin schwimmt das Teil (117mm X 19mm) noch einigermaßen auf , .......bin aber skeptisch , ob er es mit der Lippe und den Haken 'dran auch noch tut , ......außerdem bleibt wohl kein Spielraum für Trimmgewichte mehr , ........ich war sowieso so geil darauf , das Schwanzende zu verschließen , so das eine Demontage jetzt kaum mehr möglich ist ohne eventuell die Schwanz-Zinken abzubrechen ?

Na ja , ist ja sowieso erstmal ein Experiment , habe noch genügend Korken und einige Rohrstücke auf Lager , ......habe mir außerdem gedacht , ...wenn ich die Korken richtig stramm sitzend einpasse(falls das wegen der Hakenösen überhaupt möglich ist ?) , dann würden sie ja 100% abdichten(tun sie bei der Weinbuddel ja auch) und ich könnte den Korken in der Mitte weglassen(es sind jetzt drei Korken drin) , .......so hätte ich noch etwas mehr Auftrieb durch die entstehende Luftkammer in der Mitte .

Denke nicht , das der Wasserdruck auf ca. 4 Meter Tiefe groß genug wird und dann damit die beiden äußeren Korken zusammenschieben könnte ? 

Kleber oder ähnliches möchte ich nicht verwenden , es soll ja extra ein primitiver und einfacher Köder werden , .......später wird er nur noch mit Augen und Klebefolie dekoriert , ...falls er überhaupt laufen sollte .

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann Dieter, tüftel mal weiter, denk mal du wirst das Teil schon zum laufen bekommen! #6



diemai schrieb:


> es soll ja extra ein primitiver und einfacher Köder werden


Mit primitivem Zeugs, was man so am Gewässer findet hab ich früher öfters mal Spinner und Blinker verziert und die Teile haben sogar gefangen.


----------



## raetzrico (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@brummel
Danke für das Lob und ja Die 4 laufen sogar ziemlich aggressiv.
@west
Auch an Dich danke.
@Dr Seltsam
das besagte Schuppenmuster habe ich mit einem Teil aus einem
Kugelschreiber gemacht. Einfach leicht schräg eingedrückt. Ich mag übrigens auch eher natürliche Dekore.
@diemai
Danke für´s Lob. Der Barsch gefällt mir übrigens selbst auch sehr gut.
Bemalt habe ich den mit Acrylfarben meiner Frau. Die hatte sich für
Wandbildmalen mal so ein Farbset gekauft. Ging mit der Stoppeltechnik 
überraschend gut.

Bin ab morgen erst mal eine Woche im Schnee zum Skifahren.

Enrico


----------



## weberei (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico:
schöne Wobbler, solche natürlichen Designs sind echt immer wieder schön anzusehen.
Viel Spaß im Skiurlaub 

@diemai:
mit dir wird's echt nie langweilig, dir fällt immer wieder was neues ein  Klasse Idee, sieht ja schonmal interessant aus. Bin gespannt, ob er tatsächlich läuft, das wäre natürlich super! So ein Köder tut dann auch nicht so sehr weh, wenn er mal abreißen sollte.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Kleber oder ähnliches möchte ich nicht verwenden , es soll ja extra ein primitiver und einfacher Köder werden , .......später wird er nur noch mit Augen und Klebefolie dekoriert , ...falls er überhaupt laufen sollte .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



auf die bin ich echt mal gespannt. hab nicht alles gelesen, sollen oberflächenköder ohne tauchschaufel werden?

ich dachte spontan daran, die mit nicht drückendem bauschaum auszuschäumen. dann sind se dicht und druckfest und kippen nicht durch eindringendes wasser auf die seite, kann halt ne elende sauerei werden ...


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> auf die bin ich echt mal gespannt. hab nicht alles gelesen, sollen oberflächenköder ohne tauchschaufel werden?
> 
> ich dachte spontan daran, die mit nicht drückendem bauschaum auszuschäumen. dann sind se dicht und druckfest und kippen nicht durch eindringendes wasser auf die seite, kann halt ne elende sauerei werden ...


 

.................erstmal einen Wobbler mit Schaufel ,.... habe aber auch schon andere Designs im Kopf , .....erstmal sehen , ob das Teil hier hinhaut .

An so'n Schaum hatte ich auch schon gedacht , ........aber wiegesagt ,......... es soll alles so einfach wie möglich werden , ....will nicht noch groß 'was dazukaufen .

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GoFishing1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
Wo bekommt ihr die Klebefolien her ? 

mfg GoFishing1


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> Wo bekommt ihr die Klebefolien her ?
> 
> mfg GoFishing1



Hey, guckst du hier.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich komm zurzeit eher weniger zum batseln , jetzt wird erst mal meiner premier eine neue farbe verliehen nur bin ich mir noch unschlüssig was für farbe ich verwenden soll ?? autolack? und dann mit klarlack versiegeln? müsste halten oder?
oder wisst ihr noch andere lacke die man mit einer airbrush pistole verarbeiten kann und ähnlich gut halten.
danke 
achja wenn dann die rolle mal fertig ist werden wohl paar stickbaits gebaut 

Gruß

Andi


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

hier ist mal ein kurzes Vid vom Grandma Clone, meiner Nr 4. Denke er wobbelt ganz gut, läuft aber vielleicht etwas sehr flach. Naja, lässt sich so unter der Rutenspitze evtl auch nicht genau beurteilen aber die Schaufel könnt ich ja noch hochbiegen.

Gruß


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier ist mal ein kurzes Vid vom Grandma Clone, meiner Nr 4. Denke er wobbelt ganz gut, läuft aber vielleicht etwas sehr flach. Naja, lässt sich so unter der Rutenspitze evtl auch nicht genau beurteilen aber die Schaufel könnt ich ja noch hochbiegen.
> 
> Gruß


 
Läuft doch super#6 !

Will mich nicht darauf festlegen , aber mir ist aufgefallen , das der Köder viel breiter ist als das Original , ......die Schaufel ist im Verhältnis zum Körper auch schmaler , .........vielleicht liegt das daran , das er nicht so auf Tiefe kommt|kopfkrat ?

An der Trimmung liegts bestimmt nicht , er hängt ja recht tief an der Oberfläche !

Schönes Teil #6!


@ all

Habe heute wieder etwas an meinem Rohr-Wobbler gebaut , ........er ist jetzt soweit fertig !

Den Wassereimer-Test hat er erfolgreich bestanden ,...... er schwimmt so jetzt ca . 20°-25° kopflastig auf , wobei die Wasserlinie am Rücken auf ca. 2/5 der Körperlänge von hinten gesehen zu liegen kommt .

Später beim Fischen wird er wegen dem Stahlvorfach dann leider noch etwas kopflastiger werden .

Morgen geht's dann aber erstmal in die Badewanne !

Eventuelle Nachfolgemodelle werde ich etwas anders fertigen , ...werde zu allererst die Schaufel aufnieten und danach dann die Bauchösen positionieren , ......ich denke , das das so besser gehen wird .


Habe mir auch gedacht , das wenn ich anstelle der Korken doch PVC(zumindest teilweise) zur Füllung des Rohres nehme , ich so noch mehr Auftrieb erzielen könnte und dann eine größere Schaufel oder auch Ballastgewichte anbringen könnte , ........ergo insgesamt vielseitiger werden kann |kopfkrat?

Aber erst 'mal muß bei diesem hier der Lauf getestet werden .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

verrückte Idee:m Blechwobbler
da muss doch die Hechtomi zum Zahnklempner, 
die Umsetzung sit top.Mach doch hinten noch ein kleines Schaumstoffschwänzchen dran, da kommt das Hinterteil in die Höhe.
Gruß A.


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai



> Läuft doch super#6 !
> 
> Will mich nicht darauf festlegen , aber mir ist aufgefallen , das der  Köder viel breiter ist als das Original , ......die Schaufel ist im  Verhältnis zum Körper auch schmaler , .........vielleicht liegt das  daran , das er nicht so auf Tiefe kommt|kopfkrat ?
> 
> ...


Danke diemai!

Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich das Teil zu fast 100% nach Vorlage gebastelt habe und noch nie (ausser auf Fotos) eine "original Oma" gesehen habe. - Ausser meine die im Juni 90 Jahre alt wird  

Die origs sind ja am Kopf auch etwas runder - aber wenns Teil läuft........lasst den Sommer kommen....

Dein "Alubomber" ist aber auch mal was ganz neues und sehr interessantes! Finde es immer toll wenn jemand mal eigene Wege geht und was ausgefallenes probiert.

@ all

Ich habe doch noch mal mein Köderrad überarbeiten müssen - mit den größeren Wobbs gabs doch zu viele Probs mit der Klett-/Flauschlösung. Nun ist es (meine Meinung) recht perfekt und durch die X - Montage auch nicht so sperrig und transportfeudiger wie mit Scheiben links/rechts, da ich öfter mal von meiner Wohnung in den Keller meiner Eltern wechsel zum basteln wenn ich am WE mal da bin.

Hier zu sehen.

Besten Gruß
Thomas


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

DrSeltsam, 

Ja läuft gut!#6 
Hatte auch mal 4 Stück von denen gebaut, es lief keiner tiefer wie 0,5m. #c 


Dieter dein Alurohrwobbler sieht gut aus! #6
Denk mal das Teil wird laufen, Kielgewicht hat er durch die Schaufel und die Drillinge ja. 
Ein Hecht beißt in den keine Löcher rein, der hat danach höchstens Zahnweh. 


Hab heute auch zwei gebaut.

Barsch- und Forellenfutter hof ich doch! |supergri   
Nach dem Ausbleien waren beide noch schwimmend.


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Vielen Dank , Hubert ,...........aber habe ich da etwa eine neue Oberflächen-Prägetechnik bei dir entdeckt|kopfkrat:m?

Sehr , sehr gut gelungene "Beutefische" #6#6, ........die werden bestimmt fangen !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! :m



> aber habe ich da etwa eine neue Oberflächen-Prägetechnik bei dir entdeckt|kopfkrat:m?



So neu ist die nicht, meine Bananen haben die selbe. |supergri

Den, die Präger siehst du im Bild.


----------



## bild (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch nochmal nen Bait 5cm Abachi. Soll sone art Wakasagi darstellen.

Enjoy! 


http://img269.*ih.us/img269/2383/wakasagi.png


MfG

Niklas


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Niklas

Sehr klein - sehr fein! Vor allem die (Spitze-) Kiemendarstellung finde ich sehr gelungen! Sieht aus wie ausm Regal! Wow, echt Top!!

Gruß


----------



## Naghul (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne teile die ihr wieder mal gezaubert habt #6
habe die letzten tage wieder ein paar neue folien getestet und hier das ergebniss.


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Hab auch nochmal nen Bait 5cm Abachi. Soll sone art Wakasagi darstellen.


Schönes Fischchen Niki! #6



Naghul schrieb:


> habe die letzten tage wieder ein paar neue folien getestet und hier das ergebniss.



Naghul, die sehen wie immer gut aus! #6


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

schonmal in den raubfisch trööt geschaut? wie der nordbadische barrakuda den wobbler zerkaut hat? das wäre doch eine herausforderung für deinen blechwobb. 
kannst du auch 2 mm edelstahl rollen?|supergri|supergri|supergri

genietete tauchschaufel, das is mal was solides#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

welche Wobbler-Länge ist ein gute Empfehlung für Barsch?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

Deine Köder sind ja wieder absolut "erste Sahne" , ....Hut ab #6#6#6!

@ Schoenwald

Bei den Burschen weiß man nie so genau , .........ich fische meistens nicht so gezielt auf Barsch , nehme aber oft auch nicht sooo große Köder , so das diese außer für Hecht auch für Barsche interressant werden , .......nur wenn ich am Beißverhalten merke , welche Fischart gerade "willig" ist , werde ich spezieller in der Köderwahl .

Mit 3 cm bis 7 cm liegst du aber nicht verkehrt !

@ west1

Habe ich noch nicht gelesen , Hubert , ......der Wobbler funzt sowieso nicht so , .........mußte die Schaufel verkleinern und nach vorne biegen , damit er überhaupt einigermaßen läuft , ..............bei langsamem Zug geht es so gerade , aber zufrieden bin ich lange nicht !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg5Imbh2SUw&feature=feedu

Muß das Design noch 'mal überarbeiten , werde noch einen Neuen mit anderer Schaufel/Schnurösen-Konfiguration bauen ,........außerdem halten manche Klebefolien anscheinend auch nicht so gut#q !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> aber zufrieden bin ich lange nicht !



Glaub ich dir Dieter. :q

Trotzdem würde ich das Teil so wie er jetzt ist öfters mal an die Schnur hängen und mit leichten Schlägen fischen.
Wetten der fängt an deinen überfischten Gewässern! :g


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich das Teil so wie er jetzt ist öfters mal an die Schnur hängen und mit leichten Schlägen fischen.
> Wetten der fängt an deinen überfischten Gewässern! :g


 
................dein Wort in St. Petri's Ohr......:q!

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin gerade aus'm Keller zurück , ......habe 'mal 'ne etwas andere Version des Rohr-Wobbler zusammengeschustert .

Dieser ist ca. 5mm länger wie der erste , also ca. 122mm , und schwimmt im Wassereimer wesentlich besser auf(warum auch immer ?) ,..... nur ganz leicht kopflastig , wobei die Wasserlinie etwas über den Augen zu liegen kommt .

Bei dieser Konstruktion kann ich den Lauf ja leider nicht auf herkömmliche Weise durch ein Verbiegen der Schnuröse einstellen , sondern muß dieses durch ein sanftes Verbiegen der Schaufel bewerkstelligen , ..........sie ist ja auch nur aus 1,0mm Alu !

Ich hoffe , das dieser Köder jetzt besser als der Erste läuft , .......habe mir allerdings auch hier nicht die Mühe gemacht , noch Trimmbleie einzuarbeiten , obwohl er noch ein , zwei Schrote hätte tragen können ,  ........vielleicht funzt es ja auch so , .......Badewannentest mache ich wohl morgen .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
läuft sehr schön, so muss das sein. Ich habe auch mal ne Grandma nachgebaut aber nie wirklich getestet |bigeyes wenn die nur halb so gut läuft wie deine, wäre ich schon sehr zufrieden!

@west:
wie gewohnt sehr gelungene Wobbler für die Barsche! Werden sicher fangen. Man, womit amn nicht alles Schuppenmuster prägen kann, unglaublich. Man muss nur einfallsreich sein 

@bild:
sieht super aus! Das mit dem Airbrush klappt immer besser, weiter so. Gefällt mir echt gut!

@naghul:
Wow, was soll man noch sagen?! Nicht mehr zu toppen. 

@diemai:
echt gut gelungen! Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem beim Lauf ist ;+ Ich finde der läuft perfekt. Kannst du vielleicht genauer beschreiben, was dich stört? 
Allgemein finde ich, dass alle deine Wobbler in den Videos, die du uns zeigst klasse laufen!
EDIT: bin gespannt, wie der neue läuft, nachdem du ihm im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger etwas optimiert hast, auf dass er deinen Vorstellungen eher entspricht. Schön aussehen tut jedenfalls!


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Vielen Dank , ...... aber mich stört an dem Metall-Wobbler in dem Video , das er bei höherer Einholgeschwindigkeit umschlägt und anfängt , sich zu drehen .

Ein guter Köder , egal welchen Typs , sollte doch bei ALLEN Einholgeschwindigkeiten zuverlässig arbeiten , finde ich .

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> ...
> Bei den Burschen weiß man nie so genau , .........ich fische meistens nicht so gezielt auf Barsch , nehme aber oft auch nicht sooo große Köder , so das diese außer für Hecht auch für Barsche interressant werden , .......nur wenn ich am Beißverhalten merke , welche Fischart gerade "willig" ist , werde ich spezieller in der Köderwahl .
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

ich habe gestern Rohlinge (Bild), nach der Form: Illex Squirrel , Länge 79, vorbereitet.
Als nächste Größe, werde ich die Länge 105 vorbereiten (1/3 größer).
Nun möchte ich für Barsch noch kleinere vorbereiten, als Größe hatte ich mir 1/3 kleiner, Länge 53 mm vorgestellt.
Nach Deinen Angaben liege ich damit in der Mitte.
Danke für Deine Vorgabe.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Rohlinge!

Hab mir heute Mittag auch ein paar gebaut, Länge 7cm, im Moment sind die Schaufeln dran.


----------



## weberei (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
alles klar, dann kann ich deinen Unmut verstehen, das sollte echt nicht sein.
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, ob der Neue besser läuft 

@schoenwald:
saubere Rohlinge, ich denke 53mm sollten passen für Barsch. Der originale Squirrel, auf den häufig Barsche gefangen werden, hat 61. Sollte also ok sein, was du vorhast.

@west:
jetzt fängt wieder die Massenproduktion an :q Schöne Rohlinge!


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Bin gerade aus'm Keller zurück , ......habe 'mal 'ne etwas andere Version des Rohr-Wobbler zusammengeschustert .


Bin gespannt wie der mit spitzer Schnauze und zurückgesetzter Schaufel jetzt läuft.  
Gut aussehen tut er Dieter! #6



> aber mich stört an dem Metall-Wobbler in dem Video , das er bei höherer Einholgeschwindigkeit umschlägt und anfängt , sich zu drehen .


und bei leichten Schlägen verführerisch ausbricht und die Hechte zum Anbiss reizt! 
Dieter es muss nicht alles perfekt sein um zu fangen. 



weberei schrieb:


> jetzt fängt wieder die Massenproduktion an :q Schöne Rohlinge!



Danke Weber! :m
Es passte halt gerade, die mach ich so nach und nach fertig.


----------



## DrSeltsam (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tach Leute,

mit dem Köderbau hinke ich momentan leider etwas hinterher, aber dafür muss ja auch erst die richtige "Infrastruktur" gebaut werden. Das habe ich zuletzt gebastelt: 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208596

Ach ja, ich wiederhole mich, aber feine Teile habt ihr wieder gebastelt - dürfen sich alle angesprochen fühlen... #6

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @diemai:
> ... jetzt fängt wieder die Massenproduktion an ...



... nach dem ich mindestens 5 Jahre keine Wobbler mehr gemacht hatte, war mein Bestand aufgebraucht.
Diesen Winter (er hat früh angefangen) habe ich mir vorgenommen, meine Köderschachteln wieder aufzufüllen.
Bis ich dann noch einige verschenkt habe, ist die "Masse" keine Masse mehr. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Bin gespannt wie der mit spitzer Schnauze und zurückgesetzter Schaufel jetzt läuft.
> Gut aussehen tut er Dieter! #6
> 
> 
> ...


 
.................Hubert , für mein Auge aber schon , ........ist so'n psychologisches Ding , .......ich würde so'ne nicht 100% perfekten Teile nicht allzuoft an die Schnur hängen , ......demzufolge ham'se auch weniger Fangchancen#c|bigeyes!

Habe vor ca. zwei Jahren 'mal 'n paar Blinker gebaut , ......ich war von dem Modell so überzeugt , das ich nicht 'mal den obligatorischen Badewannentest zumindestens des Prototypes durchgeführt habe .

Es stellte sich heraus , das die Dinger sich bei zunehmender Einholgeschwindigkeit auf den Rücken drehen und nur noch auf,-und ab flattern ,.........eine(beschissene) Saison lang ham'se gelegentlich 'mal ihre Chance bekommen , für die kommende Saison kommen sie jetzt aber bis auf einen in'n "Köderknast" !

Sollte darauf doch noch irgendwann 'mal 'was Gutes beißen , kommen sie wieder verstärkt in die Ködertasche und es werden eventuell auch neue gebaut , .........aus Erfahrung weiß ich ja , das der Bestand an jeweiligen "Lieblingsködern leider immer schnell abnimmt#q !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## stefano89 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald: und genau JETZT beneide ich dich um deine tolle Maschine. So tolle SQ-Clones wird man ohne die wohl nur schwer oder per Gußtechnik hinbekommen. Gefällt mir wirklich!
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Schoenwald: und genau JETZT beneide ich dich um deine tolle Maschine. So tolle SQ-Clones wird man ohne die wohl nur schwer oder per Gußtechnik hinbekommen. Gefällt mir wirklich!
> Gruß Steffen



Hallo Steffen,

bevor ich die Maschine hatte, habe ich Formen aus Alu gemacht und darin die Wobbler geschäumt (nicht gegossen). Die werden auch genau und für verschiedene Typen benutze ich die Formen immer noch, sie sind ja bereits vorhanden.

Der (mein) Weg zu Formen aus Alu?
- Vom Wobbler oder einem anderen Teil eine Gippsform.
  Zwei Hälften.
- Diese Gippsformen so verbereiten, dass sie als Modell
  zum Gießen verwendet werden können.
- Einen Formkasten selbst machen oder kaufen.
- Gießsand besorgen, aber nicht den üblichen, sondern einen
  der später eine sehr glatte Oberfläche beim gegossenen
  Teil (Formhälfte) hinterlässt.
- Alu auf die "richtige" Temperatur bringen und gießen.
  Dabei wird nicht jedes Teil wunschgerecht.
- Die Form nacharbeiten für die Schaufelaussparung
  und Drahteinlage.
- Passendes Granulat besorgen (überhaupt bekommen).
- Draht für die Ösen, Gewicht einlegen und Schäumen.
  Beim Schäumen gab es ab und zu auch Ausschuß.
- Schaufel einkleben.

Als die ersten Rappala 24 DM gekostet haben, und ich viele davon "vergraben" habe, war ich froh um meine Formen.
Heute bin ich froh, dass ich den Umstand mit den Formen nicht mehr machen muss.
Ich konnte nur die käuflichen Größen nachbauen, wegen dem Abformen.
Wenn ich heute eine Form als Zeichnung habe, dauert es keine Minute für eine andere Größe.
Die fertigen Wobbler waren genau so gut und genau wie die CNC gefrästen.

Die Ausführung als Überblick.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

Habe heute morgen 'mal den 2. Prototyp getestet , .....das gleiche Problem , ....er fing sehr schnell an , sich zu drehen , ........auch noch , nachdem ich die Schaufel verkleinert hatte !

Da er doch noch sehr auftriebsstark war , hatte ich mich dazu entschlossen , die Korken wieder 'rauszuziehen und zwei Gardinengewichte in die Korken einzusetzen , .....hatte aber von diesen Bleien ca. 5 X10mm noch ungefähr 1/3 der Länge abgeschnitten .

Dieser Köder läuft jetzt besser als der erste , dreht sich aber jetzt auch trotz der Gewichte immer noch bei schnellerem Einholen .

Der nächste Prototyp wird oval werden ,..... werde das Rohr im Schraubstock leicht quetschen , ........hoffentlich verkleinert sich das Volumen des Rohres sich nicht dadurch , sonst kann ich ja nicht mehr genug Kork-Material darin unterbringen , .......sollte das auch nicht klappen , muß ich wohl oder übel doch PVC zum Ausfüllen nehmen , das ist ja noch 'n Tick leichter als die Kunststoffkorken !

So kann ich dann noch mehr Kielgewicht anbringen , ohne das der Köder dann sinken tut !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm-sAIWRGGw

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

als ich Deine ersten Bilder gesehen habe, dachte ich: "solte man das Ding nicht etwas oval drücken".

Da ich aber keine Ahnung und Erfahrum habe mit Deinem Konzept habe, habe ich es nicht geschrieben.

Ob oval besser ist erfahren wir von Dir, nach dem nächsten Muster.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Ein amerikanischer Kommentator auf YouTube hatte mir auch diesen Tip gegeben , .......hatte aber von Anfang an auch daran gedacht , ....icht wollte es halt nur erstmal so probieren , da die Köder so einfach wie möglich sein sollen , .....je weniger Aufwand , desto besser !

Werde aber wohl nicht um die ovale Körperform ODER eine Füllung mit auftriebsstärkerem Material(PVC) herumkommen , so wie's aussieht !

Zumindest habe ich jetzt schon ganz schön Routine mit dem Verarbeiten dieser Rohrköder:vik: .

                              Gruß , Dieter #h


----------



## stefano89 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald: naja, ob man jetzt zwischen Aufschäumen und Gießen unbedingt differenzieren muss, sei jedem selbst überlassen, meiner Meinung nach kommt das sich schon sehr nah und ist deshalb (für mich) das gleiche...


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Schoenwald: naja, ob man jetzt zwischen Aufschäumen und Gießen unbedingt differenzieren muss, sei jedem selbst überlassen, meiner Meinung nach kommt das sich schon sehr nah und ist deshalb (für mich) das gleiche...



Hallo Steffen,

auf den ersten Blick ja.

Wenn man genauer hin schaut:

- Beim Aufschäumen - wie ich es mache muss die Form aus Alu sein -, weil die Form gut wärmenleitfähig und wärmebeständig sein muss.
Das Alu für die Form muss zum Gießen sehr gut geeignet sein.
- Beim Gießen muss eine Form nicht aus Alu sein.
Vom Modell bis zur gebrauchsfertigen Form, ist der Aufwand bei einer Form (Alu) zum Schäumen viel höher.
Soweit der Formvergleich.

- Trennmittel wird beim Schäumen nicht benotigt.
- Die Gase die beim Schäumen frei werden sind nicht gerade gesundheitsfördernt.
- Das Schäumen geht sehr schnell.
- Je nach Schaum können danach nicht alle Farben verwendet werden. Chrom-Spray geht nicht.
- Wenn die Form vorhanden ist, oder ein CNC-Progamm erstellt, ist die Wiederholgenauigkeit bei Schäumen, Gießen und CNC gleich.
- Herstellungsaufwand (nur vom Wobbler)  Reihenfolge: 
 a) Materialkosten: Holz (CNC), Schäumen, Gießen.
   (niedrig bis höher).
   Die Unterschiede von Holz und Granulat sind sehr gering, weil man mit Granulat sehr weit kommt.
b) Herstellungszeit:  Schäumen, Gießen, CNC
    (von schnell bis langsam).

Für mich ist eine Alu-Form herzustellen am schwierigsten
(ich meine eine Aluform im Gießverfahren), danach kommt CNC und zum Schluss eine Gießform.

Das Schäumen mache ich nur noch mit verhandenen Formen,
neue CNC gefertigte Alu-Formen (was ich heute könnte), mache ich nicht, weil das Granulat nicht mehr einfach zu bekommen ist. Vor Jahren konnte ich es in den verschiedensten Farben von der BASF beziehen.
Jetzt ist bei mir Holz angesagt.

Die Vergleiche sind auch eine Entscheidungshilfe für jemand, der seine Wobbler nicht nur von Hand machen möchte.
Auch, ob er bei der Handarbeit bleibt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dass da Unterschiede sind, habe ich nie bezweifelt, jedoch kommts im Endeffekt ungefähr aufs selbe raus: Form--> Zeug rein---> fertiger Körper.
Und genau das ist das, was ich unter Gießen verstehe...und was ich auch gemeint habe damit, dass man ohne gießen keine solch genauen Wobbler-Abbildungen erhält. Beim Gießen gibts auch soviele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber das tut nichts zur Sache...


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Schönwald,

Gußformen zum Ausschäumen kann man sich z.B. auch aus Gips, Epoxyd- und Polyesterharz (nur als GFK) anfertigen. Man muss nur das richtige Trennmittel verwenden. Bei Formen aus Gips sollte man die Gießnester vorm Ausschäumen mit einer dünnen Schicht Epoxi versiegeln, nicht das der Gips das Trennmittel aufsaugt und damit die Trennwirkung aufhebt. (So ging es mir beim ersten Ausschäumen |uhoh: und hab damit 3 Gußformen versaut #q). 

Am besten kommt man, wenn man aus PUR gegossene Wobbler mit so einer Polyestergrundierung versiegelt. Damit kann man dann so ziemlich jede Farbe zum anmalen verwenden und außerdem wird dann die Oberfläche des Rohlings etwas gehärtet und man sieht nicht gleich jeden Hechtzahn am Köder.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi Schönwald,
> 
> Gußformen zum Ausschäumen kann man sich z.B. auch aus Gips, Epoxyd- und Polyesterharz (nur als GFK) anfertigen. Man muss nur das richtige Trennmittel verwenden. Bei Formen aus Gips sollte man die Gießnester vorm Ausschäumen mit einer dünnen Schicht Epoxi versiegeln, nicht das der Gips das Trennmittel aufsaugt und damit die Trennwirkung aufhebt. (So ging es mir beim ersten Ausschäumen |uhoh: und hab damit 3 Gußformen versaut #q).
> 
> Am besten kommt man, wenn man aus PUR gegossene Wobbler mit so einer Polyestergrundierung versiegelt. Damit kann man dann so ziemlich jede Farbe zum anmalen verwenden und außerdem wird dann die Oberfläche des Rohlings etwas gehärtet und man sieht nicht gleich jeden Hechtzahn am Köder.



Hallo,
Deine Vorschläge sind für meine Methode aufzuschäumen nicht anzuwenden, weil die Form bis 100 °C erhitzt werden muss und auch noch gut wärmeleitfähig, deshalb Alu.
Beim Schäumen ist kein Trennmittel erforderlich.
Die Teile sind danach fertig bis auf das Einkleben der Schaufel bemalen und einhängen der Drillinge.

Hecht- oder Zanderbiss ist auch kein Problem. Wenn ein Wobbler sehr verbissen ist, breche ich die Schaufel heraus, mache die Drillinge weg und mache alles an einen neuen Körper. Das Schäumen von einem neuen Körper ist weniger Arbeit, als nach lackieren.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann hast du anderen Schaum wie ich...Es gibt ja auch X verschiedene Schäume...Ich hab einen 2K Hartpolyurethanschaum mit 6facher und 4facher Ausdehnung. Der wird bei 23°C Raum und Formtemperatur im flüssigem Zustand in die Form gegossen. Für den ist ein Trennmittel erforderlich sonnst klebt die Form zusammen, egal aus welchem Material die Form ist.


----------



## weberei (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Schade, dass sich die Veränderungen nicht wirklich gelohnt haben 
Ich denke aber, du wirst es schon schaffen, den Ködertypen zum ordentlichen Laufen zu bringen. Probier es mal mit dem ovalen Körper und berichte uns, was die neue Form ergeben hat!

@all:
das mit dem Schaum klingt ganz interessant! Wenn man echt mal von genau einer Form mehrere geliche haben will, die 1 zu 1 genau so aussehen, ist das bestimmt ganz praktisch.
Was kostet sowas denn? Gips für die Form dürfte wohl nicht das Teuerste sein. Aber der Schaum kostet sicher viel. Was habt ihr so gezahlt?
Evtl würde ich dann auch mal von der einen oder anderen Form eine Form bauen und sie ausschäumen. Der Schaum darf aber halt nicht zu teuer sein, da bleibe ich dann lieber beim normalen Holz bzw PUR Material von nepomuk


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Dann hast du anderen Schaum wie ich...Es gibt ja auch X verschiedene Schäume...Ich hab einen 2K Hartpolyurethanschaum mit 6facher und 4facher Ausdehnung. Der wird bei 23°C Raum und Formtemperatur im flüssigem Zustand in die Form gegossen. Für den ist ein Trennmittel erforderlich sonnst klebt die Form zusammen, egal aus welchem Material die Form ist.



Hallo Ralle,

mein Weg ist ganz anders, bei mir wird nicht gemischt und kein Trenn mittel verwendet, sondern nur Granulat eingefüllt und erhitzt.

Vor der PC-Zeit gab es keine Foren wo man Wissen und Tipps abfragen konnte. Ich hatte einen Freund der sehr gut und begabt war in allem was mit Angeln zu tun hat.
Er hatte Wünsche und ich hatte die Möglichkeit und Freude daran sie technisch zu realisieren.
Wir hatten Leuchtposen, Jahre bevor es Knicklichter gab. So war es auch bei der Köderherstellung.
Heute nach dem Wissen breit dargestellt wird sehe ich, dass  meine Methoden z.B. im Wobbler oder Posen bauen anders sind, als bei den Anderen. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Dass da Unterschiede sind, habe ich nie bezweifelt, jedoch kommts im Endeffekt ungefähr aufs selbe raus: Form--> Zeug rein---> fertiger Körper.
> Und genau das ist das, was ich unter Gießen verstehe...und was ich auch gemeint habe damit, dass man ohne gießen keine solch genauen Wobbler-Abbildungen erhält. Beim Gießen gibts auch soviele verschiedene Möglichkeiten, aber das tut nichts zur Sache...



... von der Wiederholgenauigkeit auf jeden Fall.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1kg von dem Schaum den ich habe kostet etwa 30€ + 20€ für 0,5l Trennmittel das Trennmitel reicht etwa für 3-5kg Schaum. Den Schaum + Trennmittel besorgt mir ab und zu mal ein Kumpel legal über die Firma in der er arbeitet. Hab noch keine Firma gefunden die den Schaum mit diesen Eigenschaften an Privatkunden verkauft. 1kg Schaum ist im Rohmaterial etwas über ein Liter im Volumen. Nach dem zusammenmischen der Komponeten dehnt er sich, je nach Ausdehnungsfaktor, um das 4, 6 oder mehrfache aus. Bei 6facher Ausdehnung 160gr/qdm o. Liter bekommst du knapp 7 Liter Schaum heraus (Je nach Ködergröße 40-80 Rohlinge)
Zum verarbeiten von dem Schaum ist ein extra Raum mit guter Belüftung von Vorteil, weil die Dämpfe von dem Rohmaterial und dem Flüssigen Gemisch nicht gerade Gesundheitsfördernd sind. 
Die richtige und effektive Verarbeitung von dem Material bedarf einiges an Übung. Auch so gibt es einiges zu beachten was die Verarbeitung von diesem Zeug angeht. Da kann einiges schief gehen.


----------



## Alex.k (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, da mein Besenstiel aus Plaste ist, kommt dieser nicht in frage.
Wie sieht es aus, ich habe im Keller Holz rumliegen, welches von meinem alten Bett ist, die Lattenroste. Eignet sich dieses Holz? Wollte mich an dem ersten Wobbler probieren.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Alex: Lattenroste sind nur bedingt geeignet. Auch gibt es da große Unterschiede. Ich hatte mal ein Lattenrost das einfach nur aus billigster Kiefer/Fichte war. Das Holz war sehr am splittern und die Maserung nicht optimal. Funktioniert hat es trotzdem. Ein weiteres Lattenrost (verstellbar) war hingegen gut zu gebrauchen. Die einzelnen Latten kamen in den Kamin und der Rahmen wurde zu Jerkbaits. Der Rahmen war zum Teil aus Buche und zum Teil aus Multiplex. Aus diesem schweren Holz kann man keine üblichen Wobbler bauen.

Bei Aldi-Nord gibt es gerade Feilen im Angebot. Die machen sich bei mir seit 3 Jahren bezahlt. Von dem Schraubstock mit Gummifuß kann ich aber nur abraten, dieser hält nicht vernünftig auf diversen Untergründen.


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein paar kleine von gestern.

Barschfutter, sind alle schwimmend.


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Perfekt wie immer , Hubert#6#6 , .......mir gefällt , wie du die Schaufeln angeschrägt hast , ......bin ich noch garnicht 'drauf gekommen !

Irgendwelche Vorteile den Lauf betreffend ?

               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Perfekt wie immer , Hubert#6#6 , .......mir gefällt , wie du die Schaufeln angeschrägt hast , ......bin ich noch garnicht 'drauf gekommen !
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter! :m

Hatte den Aufkleber mit den aufgezeichneten Schablonen versehentlich aufs dickere Lexan geklebt und sie ausgesägt. #c

Die Schaufeln waren mir dann doch etwas zu klobig, deshalb hab ich sie angeschrägt. 
Ob es das Laufverhalten irgendwie beeinflusst kann ich nicht sagen, müsste man mit zwei gleichen Wobbs mit verschiedenen Schaufeln testen.


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ob es das Laufverhalten irgendwie beeinflusst kann ich nicht sagen, müsste man mit zwei gleichen Wobbs mit verschiedenen Schaufeln testen.


 
Hhm , ......aber ob man das mit bloßem Auge so sehen könnte , ......groß wäre der Unterschied wohl nicht , ....könnte die Frage 'mal auf TU stellen , da gibt es so einen "Daniel Düsentrieb" , der sich gerne mit so etwas beschäftigt !

Einige kommerzielle Köder haben das auch , z. B. "Nils Master Invincibles" , .......aber vielleicht ist es ja auch doch nur "Kosmetik" ?

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,
die Schaufeldiskussion gab es auch schonmal auf deutsch. Da brauchst Du nicht nach TU rennnen#h. Weiss nur nicht mehr in welchem Forum. Das Laufverhalten soll angeblich bei kleinen Wobblern dadurch besser werden (meine ich noch in Erinnerung zu haben). 

Gruß, Björn

PS: Ich glaub es war sogar im Besenfred 1


----------



## weberei (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle:
Danke für deine Antwort.
Ist leider dann doch nix für mich: zu teuer (für nen Versuch), zu aufwändig (Raum mit Belüftung etc) usw.
Danke trotzdem!

@west:
super Wobbler wieder Mal! Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob diese Abschrägung irgendeine Auswirkung auf den Lauf hat. Stylisch aussehen tut es jedenfalls


----------



## stefano89 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Weberei: nen Raum mit belüftung hat doch jeder, nennt sich "draußen" :-D


----------



## weberei (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, stimmt schon. Ich hatte nur irgendwie im Kopf, gelesen zu haben, dass man bei der Verarbeitung eine gewisse Temperatur haben muss (Raumtemperatur), die draußen ja nunmal nicht immer gewährleistet ist (außer evtl im Sommer).

Nichts desto Trotz wäre mir der finanzielle Aufwand doch etwas zu viel für einige Experimente. Somit ist alles andere schon unwichtig.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , mit Eurer Produktivität kann ich nicht mithalten.

Hier mal der B-Leaver in 2-teilig, Maße stimmen jetzt,da verhakt sich nichts mehr
http://img130.*ih.us/img130/4893/wklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
und hier noch ein Finne:
http://img225.*ih.us/img225/565/bklein.png
Uploaded with *ih.us
So austariert, dass die Wasseroberfläche mit der Mittellinie im Lauerzustand eins ist.
Material: Balsa

Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> super Wobbler wieder Mal! Würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob diese Abschrägung irgendeine Auswirkung auf den Lauf hat. Stylisch aussehen tut es jedenfalls



Danke Weber! :m

Hab heute Schaufeln in die restlichen Wobbs eingeklebt, diesmal allerdings nur aus 2mm Lexan. Zwei der Schaufeln hab ich angeschrägt, mal schauen ob ein Unterschied beim Lauf sichtbar ist.
Kann aber noch ein paar Tage dauern bis ich zum testen komm.

Angler1996 Schöne Wobbs! #6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

zum Thema "Schaufel abschrägen".

Bei den Rapalla Woblern - Original Floater schwimmend 9 cm - habe ich festgestellt, dass meine Nachbauten nur optimal laufen, wenn die Schaufeln genau (wirklich genau)  so sind, wie die Original-Schaufel.

Da die Schaufel gewölbt sind, muss auch diese Rundung stimmen.

Wegen der Erfahrung mit den Rapalla-Wobblern halte ich mich genau an die Originalform der Schaufeln, die sind unten abgerundet.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> die Schaufeldiskussion gab es auch schonmal auf deutsch. Da brauchst Du nicht nach TU rennnen#h. Weiss nur nicht mehr in welchem Forum. Das Laufverhalten soll angeblich bei kleinen Wobblern dadurch besser werden (meine ich noch in Erinnerung zu haben).
> 
> Gruß, Björn
> ...


 
Danke , Björn:m !

@ Schoenwald

Es ist ja eigentlich auch logisch , ......wenn du irgendwelche Wobbler genau kopierst , muß ja auch die Schaufel dementsprechend sein , ....sonst gibt's eventuell Unterschiede im Laufverhalten !

Ich sehe das aber nicht so eng , .......wollte ja nur wissen , ob die Schräge 'nen sichtbaren Einfluß hat , ........anscheinend ja wohl doch !

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke , Björn:m !
> 
> @ Schoenwald
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

besonders bei den genannten Wobblern kommt es sehr genau darauf an.
Die Wobbler wurden damals einzeln von Rapalla geprüft und manche Schaufeln waren nachgearbeitet.
Ob  es bei diesem Typ heute noch so gemacht wird, habe ich nicht nachgeschaut. Ich habe von diesem Typ noch viele Wobbler. Als meine Nachbauten genau so fängig waren, blieben die Originale in der Schublade.

Es kann sein, dass es bei anderen Wobblern, wie bei den Tieftauchern nicht so genau darauf ankommt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> besonders bei den genannten Wobblern kommt es sehr genau darauf an.
> Die Wobbler wurden damals einzeln von Rapalla geprüft und manche Schaufeln waren nachgearbeitet.
> ...


 
Theodor , ......ich wollte nicht sagen , das es nicht genau darauf ankommt , natürlich muß alles so akkurat wie möglich gefertigt werden , ..........ich meinte nur , das es mir nichts ausmacht , wenn das Laufverhalten etwas abweicht .

Man kann von Hand 3 , 5 , 10 oder 20 Wobbler nach derselben Skizze bauen , ........es wird immer NUR EINER dabei sein , der besser läuft wie seine Brüder , ........oft für den Angler auch garnicht wahrnehmbar .

Es werden sich auf EIN(oder bestenfalls das oben erwähnte) Exemplar die Fänge zuerst einstellen , und dieser Wobbler wird dann entsprechend oft an's Band gehängt , ....das is'n psychologisches Ding , denke ich , ........mir geht das jedenfalls oft so , .......die Klone bleiben meistens trocken , ........oft solange , bis der Erfolgswobbler auf ewig in Neptun's Reich verschwindet!

...........und dann wird sich aus der Serie ein neuer Erfolgswobbler herauskristallisieren#c .

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Theodor , ......ich wollte nicht sagen , das es nicht genau darauf ankommt , natürlich muß alles so akkurat wie möglich gefertigt werden , ..........ich meinte nur , das es mir nichts ausmacht , wenn das Laufverhalten etwas abweicht .
> 
> Man kann von Hand 3 , 5 , 10 oder 20 Wobbler nach derselben Skizze bauen , ........es wird immer NUR EINER dabei sein , der besser läuft wie seine Brüder , ........oft für den Angler auch garnicht wahrnehmbar .
> 
> ...


Hallo Dieter,

an den Stellen wo wir diesen Typ einsetzen, gibt es viele Verluste (in den Steinen), deshalb ist ein Vergleich gut möglich.

Abweichungen habe ich bei der Form keine, weil sie alle in der gleichen Form gemacht werden. 
Die Schaufeln habe ich mit einer Graviermaschine gefräst,  (heute mit CNC), damit sie ganz gleich sind.
Ich habe alles unternommen, dass besonders bei diesem Typ alles gleich ist.
Das Einzige was ich nicht gleich mache ist das Gewicht,
(genau wie das Original und wenig leichter).
Für Stellen an denen ich nicht weit werfen muss, verwende ich die etwas leichteren Wobbler.

Der Nachteil, wenn Du die Wobbler von Hand machts ist, dass sie nicht alle gleich werden.
Es hat aber den Vorteil, dass aus einer Serie ein erfolgreicheres Stück herauskommt, als es das Original ist.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schaufeln, die Wirkung sieht doch ( sorry für die schlechte Zeichnung) wie folgt aus:

http://img24.*ih.us/img24/1138/schaufel.png
Uploaded with *ih.us

Bei gleicher Länge der Schaufel, setzt die doch ungeschliffen ( links) dem Wasser mehr Widerstand entgegen , in Abhängigkeit von der Materialdicke und dem Winkel zum Körper. Das Gleich passiert doch mit gewölbten Schaufeln, da damit ja die Größe der Oberfläche der Schaufel verändert wird.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

Vielen Dank , ....entsprechend deiner Aussage müßte dann ein Wobbler mit UNGESCHLIFFENER Schaufel etwas mehr wobbeln als einer mit angeschrägter Lippe , ..........oder man könnte auch eventuell durch eine Schräge an der Schaufel dem Umschlagen eines "grenzwertigen" Köders entgegen wirken|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieviel % das bewirken kann in diese oder jene Richtung |kopfkrat da hilft wohl nur 2 mal den gleichen bauen und vergleichen
Gruß A.


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter, 
eigentlich müsste Du dir selbst die Antwort geben. Bezüglich der Bananenwobbler hattest Du mal gesagt das die Lippe nicht zu dick sein darf. Wenn wir das nun von der Banane auf die Tauchschaufel übertragen sind wir wieder bei den heutigen Erkenntnissen:vik:

Gruß,Björn


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> da hilft wohl nur 2 mal den gleichen bauen und vergleichen
> Gruß A.



Können wie nicht! :q
Das können nur die Gießer oder Schoenwald mit seiner CNC Fräse.

|kopfkrat Eventuell noch Dieter von Hand. #6


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west, 
du täuschst dich, die werden bei mir 2 mal  krumm
also doch gleich:q
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> west,
> du täuschst dich, die werden bei mir 2 mal  krumm
> also doch gleich:q
> Gruß A.


Ist bei mir ähnlich.
Dann können wir es ja doch. :vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

den Test habe ich schon vor Jahren mit dem Rapala gemacht. Der hat eine kleine Schaufel, die muss "genau" wie die Schaufel beim Original sein.

Man hat auch die Möglichkeit selbst zu testen, wenn man keine zwei identische selbst herstellen kann.
Wie?
Man kauft zwei gleiche Rapala Wobbler
"Original Floater schwimmend 9 cm" *
**http://www.fishbig.de/Rapala/Flach-...-TR-schwimmend-Lauftiefe-bis-18-24m--273.html* und verändert bei einem die Schaufel.

Viel Spass beim testen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt glaub ich aber wird es langsam OFFTOPIC. Der Rapala Original ist noch aus Balsaholz. Daher unterschiedliche Dichte von Wobbler zu Wobbler. Da nützt kein Vergleich.......


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"Ich weiß ja nicht ob Sie es schon wussten"....würde jetzt ein bekannter Komödiant sagen....aber ich bin grad beim schleifen mal auf eine nützliche Eigenschaft gestoßen:

Und zwar habe ich meine Turus Ukko - Kopien vor längerer Zeit mit Xyladekor imprägniert (wozu dachte ich mir im nachhinein - da ja eh der Epoxypanzer darauf kommt) und jetzt beim verfeinern der Konturen festgestellt, dass man durch die dunkler geworden Oberfläche sehr gut sehen kann, ob man an beiden Seiten gleichmäßig schleift. Wird ja im Autolackierbereich mit Kontrastlack ähnlich gemacht. 

Zur Verdeutlichung ein Bild:







Ist bestimmt für viele ein alter Hut - aber mir fiel es wie Schuppen von den Augen... :vik:

...und nun wieder ans Sandpapier...

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend!

Bin grade mit Nr. 6 und 7 fertig geworden. Leider hat der rote Glitter im Epoxy etwas abgefärbt (man lernt halt nie aus -also nie wider rot einstreuen...) aber das Ergebnis stellt mich trotzdem recht zufrieden.

Bei dem kleineren (Nr. 7) wird der grüne Twisterschwanz beizeiten natürlich noch durch einen Roten ersetzt - hatte grad keinen mehr da, aber so zu Veranschaulichung muss der Grüne herhalten.

Den größeren Sticky wollte ich erst genauso machen (Twistertail in Drilling) bin aber dann doch zu der "Korkenziehermethode" übergegangen um schneller mal wechseln zu können. Vorne ein größerer, hinten ein kleinerer Drilling die ich spaßeshalber noch am Schaft lackiert und epoxt habe.

















Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sauber Arbeit Doktor,

bei mir färbt roter Glitter nicht ab. Benutze Behnke 601/650.


Anbei eine Frage an alle: Wer benutzt den Härter 630 von Behnke und kann etwas dazu sagen?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Jetzt glaub ich aber wird es langsam OFFTOPIC. Der Rapala Original ist noch aus Balsaholz. Daher unterschiedliche Dichte von Wobbler zu Wobbler. Da nützt kein Vergleich.......



Hallo,
mit einer ganz einfachen Waage kann man feststellen, ob zwei Wobbler vom gleichen Typ auch gleich schwer sind.
Außerdem gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten das spezifische Gewicht eines Körpers genau zu prüfen und zwar ganz einfach mit einem Behältnis und Wasser.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass ich als Angler das Wobblergewicht nicht bestimmen könnte?
Und das ein Grund wäre, der mich hindert zwei Wobbler vom Gewicht her zu vergleichen?

Wir haben zu dritt diesen Wobblertyp mehr als ausfühlich über Jahre getestet und nutzen die Erfahrungen. 
Wenn die Firma Rapala den genannten Wobblertyp prüft und  einzelne Schaufeln korrigiert, wird sie einen Grund haben. 
Mir ist es wirklich egal, ob jemand die Schaufelform ernst nimmt oder nicht, ich nutze die Erfahrung und fertige die Schaufeln (schon immer) sehr genau.

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass die Mitteilung meiner Erfahrungen beim Wobbler bauen "OFFTOPIC" sind, dann werde ich mich mit der Weitergabe von Erfahrungen zurück halten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Bin grade mit Nr. 6 und 7 fertig geworden. Leider hat der rote Glitter im Epoxy etwas abgefärbt



Sehen gut aus, der Rotschimmer vom Glitter passt doch ganz gut dazu! #6#6#6

Was für ein Epoxy benutzt du?


Theodor reg dich nicht auf und mach weiter! :m


Die letzten 5 der Kleinserie sind inzwischen auch fertig.

Sind alle 7cm lang und schwimmend. Wenn morgen das Wetter mitmacht gehts an den See zum testen.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> eigentlich müsste Du dir selbst die Antwort geben. Bezüglich der Bananenwobbler hattest Du mal gesagt das die Lippe nicht zu dick sein darf. Wenn wir das nun von der Banane auf die Tauchschaufel übertragen sind wir wieder bei den heutigen Erkenntnissen:vik:
> 
> Gruß,Björn


 
Björn , das meinte ich allerdings NUR auf den Auftrieb des Vorderteils des Bananenwobblers bezogen(er muß vorne recht klein sein) ,  ............das sind zwei Paar Schuhe !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Eventuell noch Dieter von Hand. #6


 
Kann ich auch nicht , .......hatte ich doch gesagt , das EINER von mehreren "Gleichen" immer besser also die Anderen laufen wird !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam , @ west1

Herrlich anzuschauen , eure neuen Kreationen , ....super Köder#6#6#6 !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Theodor reg dich nicht auf und mach weiter! :m



Wenn ich Deine Arbeiten sehe und neidisch wäre, könnte ich mich wirklich aufregen, so bleibt mir nur die Bewunderung Deiner Arbeit.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass die Mitteilung meiner Erfahrungen beim Wobbler bauen "OFFTOPIC" sind, dann werde ich mich mit der Weitergabe von Erfahrungen zurück halten.

Gruß
Theodor[/QUOTE]

Hi Schönwald,

bitte fühl Dich nicht auf die Füße getreten. Meiner Meinung nach kann man diese kleine Thema unendlich weit führen. Daher der Anstoss zum Offtopic. Die Dichte von Balsa ist ja auch nicht konstant da Holz kein homogener Werkstoff ist sondern von dem Lauf der Maserung usw abhängig. Auch wenn nun die Wobbler alle gleichschwer sind heisst es nicht das der Schwerpunkt überall gleich ist... Nach dieser Theorie kann man also 2 Wobbler theoretisch nicht vergleichen. Ich find es gut das da deine Erfahrungen aus der Praxis etwas anders sagen!

In meinem ursprünglichen Sinne ist meine Ausschweifung OFFTOPIC!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## DrSeltsam (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus, der Rotschimmer vom Glitter passt doch ganz gut dazu! #6#6#6
> 
> Was für ein Epoxy benutzt du?
> 
> ...



Danke west, aber ich hätte die doch lieber schneeweiß behalten - so siehts irgendwie aus wie beim Wäsche waschen nicht aufgepasst...^^

Epoxy ist bei mir Behne 601/650.

Deine Wobbs sind natürlich wieder ne hohe Messlatte! #6

Danke auch den anderen und Gruß
Tom


----------



## Naghul (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dr und west: echt schöne wobbler und sauber gearbeitet (außer die schwanzösen bei den wobbler von west :q ) #6


bin im moment auch an einen größeren drann und wenn er fertig wird, dann wird das eine große überraschung :q 

gruss


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> ... Ausschweifung OFFTOPIC!



Hallo Björn,

na, dann werde ich das Thema Holz verlassen und zum Schaumstoff abschweifen und einmal so ein Ding:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271&page=33 

herstellen.
Den ersten Test mit der Bearbeitung habe ich schon vor Wochen gemacht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
vom Design her einfache Köder, aber sie sehen echt super aus!
Ich finde das "Missgeschick" mit dem Glitter hübsch, hat nen besonderen Effekt.

@west:
Sehr schöne Wobbler! Du arbeitest in letzter Zeit nurnoch mit Airbrush, oder? Lohnt sich echt, so ein Gerät zu haben. Deine Werke entwickeln sich auf dem ohnehin hohen Level immer noch weiter! Sauber, weiter so!


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m



Naghul schrieb:


> (außer die schwanzösen bei den wobbler von west :q ) #6


Die sehen inzwischen besser aus. Gestern Abend traute ich mich nicht noch mehr dran rum zukratzen, das Epoxy war noch nicht ganz hart. 


So hier noch zwei neue Testobjekte. 

Im Rohzustand beim Test im Teich liefen die Blätter beim geringsten Zug. Beiden sinken schön waagrecht ab.


----------



## Naghul (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west, haste aus deinem lineal minitauchschaufel gemacht? :q


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> west, haste aus deinem lineal minitauchschaufel gemacht? :q



Sieht fast so aus. 
Wäre froh wenn ich die so genau ausgeschnitten bekomme.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , .......ich habe vor über 10 Jahren auch schon 'mal so'ne "SpiWo's" gebaut , .......fangen deine nicht zu Rotieren an oder legen sie sich nur leicht auf die Seite(weil sie keinen allzutiefen Bauch haben) ?

Gut aussehen tun sie ja auf jeden Fall , ...schöne Arbeit#6#6#6 !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter im Teich, etwas größer als deine Badewanne , liefen sie schön aufrecht.
Ist eigentlich genug Blei drin, im großen von vorne bis hinten Bleiblech doppelt, im kleinen nur hinter der Bauchöse.

Die Achse ist ja auch ziemlich hoch eingebaut, glaub nicht das sie sich auf die Seite drehen, schnell wieder hoch kommen werden sie wohl.
Wenns nicht regnet weiß ich Morgen mehr. #:


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter im Teich, etwas größer als deine Badewanne , liefen sie schön aufrecht.
> Ist eigentlich genug Blei drin, im großen von vorne bis hinten Bleiblech doppelt, im kleinen nur hinter der Bauchöse.
> 
> Die Achse ist ja auch ziemlich hoch eingebaut, glaub nicht das sie sich auf die Seite drehen, schnell wieder hoch kommen werden sie wohl.
> Wenns nicht regnet weiß ich Morgen mehr. #:


 
OK , Hubert , ........meinte das nur , da die Körper ja so schlank sind , ....allerdings sind deine Blätter auch nicht soooo groß , generieren dann ja auch nicht so viel Fliehkräfte !

                Viel Glück beim Test , ......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## lohi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt super anzuschauen was ihr da alles aus einem stueck Holz zaubert. #6

Da bin ich schon etwas neidisch auf das handwerkliche Geschick der Bastler hier.


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



lohi schrieb:


> Echt super anzuschauen was ihr da alles aus einem stueck Holz zaubert. #6
> 
> Da bin ich schon etwas neidisch auf das handwerkliche Geschick der Bastler hier.


 
Das versteh' ich jetzt nicht ganz|bigeyes , .......du bist doch in Finnland , .......dem "Mekka" des Wobblerbaus#6 !

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread:m!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## lohi (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja ich lebe in Finland, bin aber kein finne. Ich glaub dass nicht nur Finland das Mekka des Wobblerbaus ist. Sicher gehören Rappala zu den bekanntesten Wobblern hier.


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> OK , Hubert , ........meinte das nur , da die Körper ja so schlank sind , ....allerdings sind deine Blätter auch nicht soooo groß , generieren dann ja auch nicht so viel Fliehkräfte !
> 
> Viel Glück beim Test , ......Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter auf größere Blätter wie French 3 geht bei mir fast nix. #c

Die beiden laufen gut, drehen sich nicht auf die Seite, kommen aber wie ich vermutet hab schnell wieder hoch.  
Hab heute mal eine verdächtige Stelle intensiv abgefischt gab aber nix auf die Spinnersticks.
Fisch gabs an der gleichen Stelle leider nur auf Sandra. :c


----------



## weberei (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west: 
sehen sauber aus, die beiden Spinner mit Wobblerkörper, oder wie diemai sie nennt "SpiWo's" 
Der Spinner soll eine fliehende Beute darstellen, der Wobbler einen Raubfisch auf der Jagd, sodass Dutterneid ausgelöst wird? Oder wie funktioniert das? Weil der Wobbler an sich wird wohl ohne Schaufel keine Eigenaktion haben, oder?


----------



## west1 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Der Spinner soll eine fliehende Beute darstellen, der Wobbler einen Raubfisch auf der Jagd, sodass Dutterneid ausgelöst wird?



Genau, der Spinner ist Futter, der Stick der Räuber und beide zusammen sind wieder Futter.

Hab die letzten 30 Jahre immer mal wieder verschiedene Anhängsel an meine Spinner gebaut. Anfangs tote Köfis, Fetzen aus Regenjacken, Federn, später dann Gufis usw. gefangen haben die Teile immer wieder mal. 

In den letzten 2 Jahren hab ich das angeln mit Spinnern mit Anhang etwas vernachlässigt und wills jetzt mal mit den Teilen probieren.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



lohi schrieb:


> Ja ich lebe in Finland, bin aber kein finne. Ich glaub dass nicht nur Finland das Mekka des Wobblerbaus ist. Sicher gehören Rappala zu den bekanntesten Wobblern hier.


 
Gibt ja auch noch Turus Ukko , Nils Master , Jesse , Grossari ,.... und noch die ganzen kleinen Hobby-Schnitzer , .....mein finnischer Freund hatte mir vor einiger Zeit 'mal einen Bildband mit deren Werken geschickt , ........echt Wahnsinn !

@ west1

Alle Spinnerblätter bewirken , das der Köder nach oben steigt , .......Colorado's am meisten und die Weidenblattform am wenigsten , .........die französischen Blätter liegen irgendwo dazwischen .

Habe früher sehr , sehr viel mit Spinnern gefischt , heutzutage aber kaum noch , .........am liebsten sind mir aber immer noch Bleikopf-Spinner , die bleiben wenigstens unten und lassen sich super auswerfen !

Ansonsten muß'n Spinner für mich möglichst schwer sein , mein Hausgewässer ist bis zu 15 m tief und die kann man teilweise auch vom Ufer aus erreichen , .........habe sogar 'mal welche mit handtellergroßen Blättern gebaut(und darauf gefangen).

Mit "SpiWo's" hab' ich übrigens kaum gefangen , soweit ich mich erinnern kann !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Nachdem ich so einiges der beiden Besenstiel Threads gelesen hab, habe ich auch mal einen Versuch gewagt.

Hier die 3 ersten BarschWobbler von mir. 
schwimmend, tiefläufer.

2 sind 5cm aus Pappel, der andere 6cm Fichte.


Über die Lackierung hab ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Bis jetzt nur schwarz grundiert .


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Feeder-Fischer

Herzlich willkommen bei uns "Verrückten" hier in Thread:vik: !

Schwarz grundieren macht ja eigentlich nicht so viel Sinn , da nicht viele andere Farben darauf decken(ist aber auch 'ne gute Farbe für klares Wasser) !

Hoffentlich hast du auch genug Blei im Bauch bei den recht langen Schaufeln , ........schlecht aussehen tun sie jedenfalls nicht#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Schwarz grundieren macht ja eigentlich nicht so viel Sinn , da nicht viele andere Farben darauf decken



Kommt auf die Qualität der Farben an...
Momentan sprühe ich mit Belton Molotow, da geht auch weiß oder zinkgelb ohne Probleme über schwarz.
Und manchmal grundiere ich auch schwarz, um mittels Netz die Schuppenränder schwarz erscheinen zu lassen 
Ansonsten mit weniger deckenden Farben hats aber echt keinen wert, es sei denn man hat zuviel von über (2,3 Schichten mit der überschüssigen Farbe und dann heller drüber lackiert als Grundierung)

Greez


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,

Viel Sinn hatte das höchstwarscheinlich nicht. hatte jedoch grad keine andere Farbe zur Hand. (Sprühdose)

Laufen tun sie m.E. schon recht gut. sie stehen waagrecht an der Wasseroberfläche und schwänzeln bei zug schön nach unten.

@diemai: wie meinst du das mit dem Verhältnis große Schaufe = viel Blei...


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler

Diese ''Belton Molotow'' bekommt man die auch im Baumarkt?

Mir sind Sprühdosen am liebsten, da ich mit dem Pinsel...naja..das wird damit einfach bei mir nichts.


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Feeder-Fischer

Sehen schon mal gut und wenn sie laufen umso besser! #6

Denk mal er meinte: Hohe Schnuröse, lange Schaufel wenig Blei, Wobbler kippt oder dreht sich beim beim einholen auf die Seite.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> 
> 
> @diemai: wie meinst du das mit dem Verhältnis große Schaufe = viel Blei...


 
Deine Schaufeln sind recht lang und zeigen auch gut nach vorne , .........die Schnurösen sind an der Nasenspitze(und nicht AUF der Schaufel) .

Bei dieser Schaufel/Ösen-Konfiguration entsteht durch den Wasserdruck auf die Schaufel eine recht große Hebelwirkung UM die Schnuröse , die den Wobbler seitlich ausbrechen läßt .

Fehlt es dem Wobbler nun an entsprechend viel Kielgewicht oder auch an seitlicher Stabilität durch einen auftriebsstarken Körper , ......wird der Köder umschlagen und sich auf den Rücken drehen .

Würde die Schnuröse nun niedriger oder sogar auf der Schaufel sitzen , würde diese Hebelwirkung verringert werden , ......allerdings auch die Tauchtiefe und die Frequenz der Ausschläge .

........alles muß eben einigermaßen zusammenspielen ! 

@ bafoangler

Habe ich auch schon gemacht , ....weiße Schuppen auf schwarzem Untergrund , ........ist auch bald das Einzige , was richtig gut deckt , jedenfalls bei meinen Sparydosen ! 

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

6cm Jerk Floating aus Schaum.

Design soll sone Art Weißfisch sein.

Gedacht um mal auf Barsche zu jerken.


http://img715.*ih.us/img715/9760/dsc02974t.jpg

Epoxy fehlt 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke.

Hoffe die laufen auch im See einigermaßen. ich dachte du benutzt airbrush?!.
Welche Spraydosen verwendest du? was kosten denn Sprydosen im Baumarkt ungefähr? An das Dekor mit den weißen Schuppen dachte ich jetzt erstmal auch.


----------



## weberei (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
alles klar, dann habe ich das ja richtig gedacht. Viel Erfolg mit den Teilen!

@feeder-fischer:
Willkommen hier im Thread bei uns Bastlern!
Sehen ja schonmal gut aus, freut mich, dass sie laufen.

@bild:
super, der sieht echt sehr sehr schön aus! Der wird bestimmt den einen oder anderen Barsch fangen


----------



## Hecht 1995 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild
Wunderschöner Jerk! Würd ich mir sofort kaufen. Da würd ich eh ein paar Stück brauchen zur Forellen jagt! Wie viel wiegt den der?

LG Lukas


----------



## bild (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ehm das Gewicht kann ich euch morgen  schreiben habe leider im Moment eine Waage zur Hand -.-.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Danke.
> 
> Hoffe die laufen auch im See einigermaßen. ich dachte du benutzt airbrush?!.
> Welche Spraydosen verwendest du? was kosten denn Sprydosen im Baumarkt ungefähr? An das Dekor mit den weißen Schuppen dachte ich jetzt erstmal auch.


 
Spraydosen sind recht unökonomisch , ....eine 400 ml Dose kostest so um die 7 bis 8 Euro , und viel Farbe geht daneben .

Außerdem hat man damit gelegentlich Kompabilitätsprobleme , ......meine letzten gesprühten Köder haben mich so geärgert(mußte ein Dutzend fast fertig bemalte Köder bis aufs Holz wieder abschmirgeln) , das ich seitdem nur noch Modellbaufarben und Pinsel benutzt habe .

Am billigsten farblich gestalten kannst du deine Köder mit'm Pinsel , .........würde dir aber dann keine Modellbaufarben , sondern Acrylfarben empfehlen .

Am schönsten wird natürlich Airbrush , das ist aber zu Anfang eine recht große Investition , ........den Fischen dürfte das aber alles recht egal sein !

@ bild

Mir sind solche kleinen Jerks immer mehr oder weniger mißlungen(Abachi) , .........das Verhältnis zwischen Auftriebsmaterial und Bleigewicht ist einfach zu ungünstig , .......man kann oft nicht genug Blei 'reinmachen , so das er beim Jerken stabil aufrecht stehen bleibt und somit auch gut gleitet . 

Werde aber gelegentlich auch 'mal noch so'ne kleine "Heiddy" aus PVC bauen , ........es muß doch irgendwie funzen !

Dein Jerk sieht aber echt Top aus , gerade bei der kleinen Größe , .....Hut ab#6#6!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Feed-Fischer,

zwei Bemerkungen:
a) Zur Untergrundfarbe
    Wenn Du z.B. gelbe Farbe streichen willst und darunter Weiß
    verwendet wurde, ist das Gelb intensiver.
b) Streichen
    Es wird meistend nicht besonders auf die Pinselart (Haare) geachtet.
    Ich habe darauf auch keinen großen Wert gelegt, bis mir ein Maler
    empfohlen hat Pinsel mit Rotmarderhaaren zu verwenden.
    Besonders mit den Flachpindeln kann man die Farbe schön 
    gleichmäßig auftragen.
    Nach den Gebrauch ist es am besten, wenn die Pinsel mit
    Haarshampoo gereinigt werden.
    Sind die Pisel gereinigt, kommt noch ein kleiner Tropfen 
    Haarshampoo darauf. Danach werden die Haare mit den 
    Fingern glatt gestrichen. So lässt man den Pinsel trochnen.
    Vor dem neuen Gebrauch das alte Shampoo mit Wasser auswaschen.

Bevor jetzt der Einwand kommt: "Die Rotmarderpinsel sind aber teuer".
Wenn man sie richtig behandelt hat man sie Jahre und mit 3 Typen kommt man für die meisten Arbeiten, beim Angelzubehör, zurecht.
Für mich ist es sehr wichtig, dass ich bei einer Arbeit Werkzeug habe, mit dem ich gerne arbeite.
Trotz Airbrush mache ich viele Arbeiten mit dem Pinsel.

Gruß
Theodor





*http://www.google.de/aclk?sa=L&ai=C...&sicreative=8790757201&sitrackingid=216076446*


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Werd mich demnächst mal nach Modellbaufarben und co umsehen und dann entscheiden. Vielen Dank schon mal.

@ schoenwald: 

die billigen Borstenpinsel sind halt doch nicht das wahre. 
Werd mir diese mal anschauen.


----------



## Hunter2006 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hab auch mal ein wobbler gebaut! 
abgekuckt von meinen Gedanken |bigeyes :q
mal schauen wie ich den anmale!!!


----------



## angler1996 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai
mit welchen Besenstiel fischt man handtellergroße Spinnerblätter? Der größte den ich mal verzapft hatte war so um 8 cm lang (als Frenchblatt), da war aber die Angelrute heftig belastet.
Sorry für OT
Gruß A.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Werd mich demnächst mal nach Modellbaufarben und co umsehen und dann entscheiden. Vielen Dank schon mal.
> 
> @ schoenwald:
> 
> ...



... wenn Du einmal mit einem  Rotmarderpinsel gearbeitet hast, willst Du zum Malen keinen anderen mehr.
Das ist wie bei einem guten und schlechten Werkzeug.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> so hab auch mal ein wobbler gebaut!
> abgekuckt von meinen Gedanken |bigeyes :q
> mal schauen wie ich den anmale!!!



Hallo,

hast Du schon getestet, wie sich Deine "Gedanken" im Wasser verhalten?

Wenn Ja, wie läuft das Modell?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Hunter2006 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast Du schon getestet, wie sich Deine "Gedanken" im Wasser verhalten?
> 
> ...



Nein leider nicht ich wollte den erst mal komplett fertig machen und dann werde ich natürlich berichten? 
bei evtl. nachbau einfach ne PN schicken und dann kommen die Vorlagen!!!:vik:


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Diemai
> mit welchen Besenstiel fischt man handtellergroße Spinnerblätter? Der größte den ich mal verzapft hatte war so um 8 cm lang (als Frenchblatt), da war aber die Angelrute heftig belastet.
> Sorry für OT
> Gruß A.


 
Hatte 'ne 2,95 m und 80gr WG steife Spinne , .......die ging aber auch schon etwas in die Knie:q!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hunter2006 schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht ich wollte den erst mal komplett fertig machen und dann werde ich natürlich berichten?
> bei evtl. nachbau einfach ne PN schicken und dann kommen die Vorlagen!!!:vik:



Danke,

mal sehen, wie der Wobbler läuft.
Wenn er gut läuft, werde ich Dein Muster fräsen und Dir ein paar Rohlinge schicken.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Hunter2006 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> mal sehen, wie der Wobbler läuft.
> Wenn er gut läuft, werde ich Dein Muster fräsen und Dir ein paar Rohlinge schicken.
> ...



Danke ich werde darauf zurück kommen! :vik:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier mal meine letzten Köder...


----------



## Hannes94 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Pike-Piekser 
echt ein Traum, die sehen echt hammergeil aus. 

Hunter2006
 Schöner Anfang  bleib dran.
Wie ich sehe kommst du auch aus HRO? Ich bin morgen in Warnemuende (Willhelmshoe) ein bisschen auf Meerforelle blinkern. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal irgendwann.

Mfg Hannes|wavey:


----------



## Hunter2006 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Pike-Piekser
> Hunter2006
> Schöner Anfang  bleib dran.
> Wie ich sehe kommst du auch aus HRO? Ich bin morgen in Warnemuende (Willhelmshoe) ein bisschen auf Meerforelle blinkern. Vieleicht sieht man sich ja mal irgendwann.
> ...



jo das stimmt na dann petri für morgen!!!
und klar bestimmt ansonsten kann man sich ja mal verabreden!!!#6


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

...............ich bin beeindruckt , .........wie kann man in Handarbeit nur so viele gleich aussehende Jerks schaffen#6#6#6!

...........ich hoffe , du bist sicher , das die beiden Farb-Designs in deinen Gewässern auch funzen:q:m!

                         Sehr schön#6 , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Blumen!

Natürliche Farben und Formen gehen bei uns immer gut


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen!
> 
> Natürliche Farben und Formen gehen bei uns immer gut


 
Super #6, ........in der Hamburger "Dove-Elbe" hab' ich mit natürlichen Barsch-Dekors kaum gefangen , .......in den Kieskuhlen und großen Naturseen von Mecklenburg und Schleswig-Holstein geht das aber auch ganz gut !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## HD1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin Bordis, also ich find die Wobbler von pike-Piekser wiklich echt gelungen da steckt eine menge Arbeit und Erfahrung dahinter.Ich würde auch gern die Wobbler selber bauen da ich dieses Jahr mal verstärkt damit angeln möchte.ich bin die letzten jahre mit auf der Gummischiene geritten,und nun ist es mal zeit wieder was neues zu probieren.Ich find hier leider nicht eine Anleitung zum Basteln der wobbler,vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal starthilfe und ein paar tipps geben.Würde mich freuen,danke im vorraus und petri heil


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



HD1 schrieb:


> moin Bordis, also ich find die Wobbler von pike-Piekser wiklich echt gelungen da steckt eine menge Arbeit und Erfahrung dahinter.Ich würde auch gern die Wobbler selber bauen da ich dieses Jahr mal verstärkt damit angeln möchte.ich bin die letzten jahre mit auf der Gummischiene geritten,und nun ist es mal zeit wieder was neues zu probieren.Ich find hier leider nicht eine Anleitung zum Basteln der wobbler,vielleicht kann mir da jemand mal starthilfe und ein paar tipps geben.Würde mich freuen,danke im vorraus und petri heil


 

Schau 'mal auf west1's Homepage 

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de

Auf "YouTube" gib's auch einige Anleitungen , z. B. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBKzelmX5cU


                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schönwald

Die Molotow von Belton bekommst du auch im Baumarkt, da kosten die aber 7-10€, was ich lächerlich viel finde.

Ich habe meine im Internet bestellt, und dann 3,75€ pro Dose bezahlt.
Zum Vergleich: Bei LIDL gibts manchmal Spraydosen für 3€, mit denen habe ich vorher gemalt. Nur 6 Farben und schlechte Pigmentierung, desweiteren unglaublich lange Trocknungszeit (mehrere Stunden bis zum Anfassen bei wenig Farbe, nach dem Grundieren auch mal ein halber Tag) und die von dimai erwähnte Inkompatibilität mit anderen Farben.

Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht konnte ich mit den jetzigen Farben feststellen. 
Die Molotow Farben gibts in 171 verschiedenen Tönen, dazu 14 transparente Farben und einige mit Scecial-Effects (Kupfer, Chrom und derlei Kram). Dazu komme Signalfarben.
Die Farben trocknen unglaublich schnell (beim Grundieren kann man bei 4 Baits den ersten schon anfassen wenn man mit dem 4. fertig ist), sind hochpigmentiert und decken hervorragend. 

Die Dosen sind haltbar, laut einiger Sprayer jahrelang ohne Qualitätsverlust verwendbar und was ich besonders klasse finde: es gibt die Farben auch als Stifte. So kann man kleinere Applikationen von Hand mit den gleichen Farben auftragen. Quasi Permanent Marker in allen Farbtönen und keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme.

@ dimai
Was beim Sprühen häufig außer Acht gelassen wird sind die verschiedenen Caps.
Wenn man Soft-Caps oder Super-Soft-Caps verwendet kann man gut dosieren und die Ergiebigkeit ist viel höher, da eben nicht mehr viel daneben geht.

Wie ich finde sind qualitativ hochwertige Spraydosen eine echte Alternative für Airbrush, wengleich man auch keine wirklich feinen Arbeiten ausführen kann.

Greez


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> @ Schönwald
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tip , ....so'ne Caps bekommt man doch bestimmt in so Hip-Hop Szeneläden , oder ? 

.......die ha'm doch auch immer so Grafitti-Zeugs , hab' ich in Hamburg 'mal gesehen !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bafoangler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

Ja, genau. Die läden mit Graffiti-Zubehör haben das auf jeden Fall.
Es gibt sehr viele verschiedene Caps (zb http://www.writerscorner-shop.de/ep...ategories/Writer-Zubehoer/WriterZubehoer-Caps).

Nicht alle Caps funktionieren auf allen Dosen gut oder überhaupt.

Greez


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat von euch schonmal son Molotow Chromspray getestet?

Suche ein Chromspray was wenigstens mehr glänzt als normales Silber . 

Habe im Obi Chromspray  gekauft dieses sah aber aus wie normales Silber und glänzte nicht mehr -.-   .


Oder kennt ihr andere Sprays wie Aluminiumspray ?

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler


...............Vielen Dank für die Info:m !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild
Also Chrome Farbe aus den Dosen wird nach dem Epoxieren immer matt grau werden .... da ist's egal ob du Montana, Molotov, Mtn oder Alien Dosen nimmst. 
Ich rede aus Erfahrung als Ex-Sprayer.


----------



## bafoangler (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Bild
> Also Chrome Farbe aus den Dosen wird nach dem Epoxieren immer matt grau werden .... da ist's egal ob du Montana, Molotov, Mtn oder Alien Dosen nimmst.
> Ich rede aus Erfahrung als Ex-Sprayer.




Hab heut morgen einen mit Chrome ins Karussell gepackt, hoffe nicht dass sich das bewahrheitet....


----------



## stefano89 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Packt doch einfach die Farbe später aufs Epoxy drauf, wenns nur eine ist kann man da ja auch mal nachsprayen, wenn sie beschädigt ist. 
Wie siehts denn aus, wenn man die Farbe vorher mit Klarlack übersprayt? Wird sie dann auch matt oder wäre das ne Alternative?


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Chromspray ist bei mir bis jetzt auch Matt geworden.

Hab bei nen Paar zerkratzten Baits mal nen schönes Wakasagi drübergesprüht und brauchte dafür nen Chrom/Silber als Untergrund doch so wie die vorm Klarlack aussahen und jetzt nach dem Klarlack das ist echt kacke -.- .



MfG

Niklas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Chromspray ist bei mir bis jetzt auch Matt geworden.
> 
> Hab bei nen Paar zerkratzten Baits mal nen schönes Wakasagi drübergesprüht und brauchte dafür nen Chrom/Silber als Untergrund doch so wie die vorm Klarlack aussahen und jetzt nach dem Klarlack das ist echt kacke -.- .
> 
> ...



Nur so,

schon einmal auf schwarzem Untergrund probiert?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne was bewirkt das?


MfG

Niklas


----------



## weberei (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-pikser:
beeindruckend schöne Jerkbaits! Die sehen echt super schön aus :k




Von wegen Chrom: nehmt doch einfach Alu-Tape. Das macht mMn den besten Effekt...

Bald seht ihr wieder was von mir! 
Ich bin heute in Bondex Bereiche eingedrungen: Mini Wobbler. Habe mir den Illex Chubby (ganze 38mm) zum Nachbauen ausgesucht, da das Original bei uns in den Teichen wohl an manchen Tagen der wahre Killer für jeden Raubfisch sein soll. Ganz ehrlich sind mir 11,90€ (der günstigste Kurs, zu dem ich ihn gesehen habe) zu viel für einen Wobbler. Darum wird jetzt mal der Nachbau getestet... Beim Bleien sah der Lauf schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus, schnelles, starkes Vibrieren, wie man es von Crankbaits kennt. 
Ist nicht ganz einfach, nen Köder nachzubauen, den man noch nie live gesehen hat, sondern nur von Bildern aus dem Netz. Vor allem weiß ich nicht, wie er laufen sollte. Mit etwas Glück finde ich aber vielleicht noch nen Video dazu im Netz.

Soviel von mir, ich halte mich ran, dass ihr den kleinen bald begutachten könnt


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Von wegen Chrom: nehmt doch einfach Alu-Tape. Das macht mMn den besten Effekt...


Also ich weiß nicht was daran gut aussehen soll nen Bait den du neu Brushen willst mit Alu zu bekleben? Das Schuppenmuster wird sich sicher nur schlecht durchdrücken und der Lauf wird auch sehr leiden 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## weberei (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, dass der Lauf unter Alutape leidet, wage ich sehr zu bezweifeln! Sonst würden wir hier es ja nicht zum foilen der Wobbler verwenden.
Das mit dem Schuppenmuster kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wenn es sich nicht durchdrückt, kann man es aber auch neu selber reinprägen mit jedem harten und etwas spitzen Gegenstand.

Außerdem sieht Alutape (das womit ich meine Wobbler immer foile) durchaus sehr schön und natürlich aus...

Ich würde es so probieren, war nur mein Tipp.
Such du mal weiter nach deinem Chromspray!


----------



## stefano89 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bild: aus deinem Post ging nicht hervor, dass du nen gekauften Bait à la Illex neu brushen willst. Weberei meinte, wenn du einen Köder baust, sei es die einfachste Methode, was ich auch so machen würde / mache.

Wenn du nen Plastikköder brushen willst, mit Chromfarbe, dann verstehe ich dein Problem nicht...lass doch das Epoxid weg und fertich!

Gruß Steffen


----------



## bild (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Weberei
Ich glaub du hast ka worum es geht aber egal  

Ich such nix um meine Wobbs zu foilen wie du eig. ma wissen müstest arbeite ich schon lange und fast nur mit Alufoiling.

Ich will Baits wie Squirrels, Chubbys usw.. wenn die von nem Hecht zerkratzt sind wieder herrichten in dem ich die neu brushe. 

Glaub mir bei Suspendern macht die Alufolie einiges aus aber du hast ja die Ahnung hast ja nichtmal nen Chubby aber willst ihn bauen 


Also ich suche eigentlich nur nen Chromspray was  auch leicht an Chrom rankommt 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ne was bewirkt das?
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



Ich habe noch ein Wobbler den ich vor Jahren gemacht habe, bei dem ist die Chromoberfläche sehr gut ist.
Ich meine ich hatte als Untergrund schwarz gewählt, bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.
Deshalb habe ich "probieren" geschrieben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Bald seht ihr wieder was von mir!
> Ich bin heute in Bondex Bereiche eingedrungen: Mini Wobbler. Habe mir den Illex Chubby (ganze 38mm) zum Nachbauen ausgesucht, da das Original bei uns in den Teichen wohl an manchen Tagen der wahre Killer für jeden Raubfisch sein soll. Ganz ehrlich sind mir 11,90€ (der günstigste Kurs, zu dem ich ihn gesehen habe) zu viel für einen Wobbler. Darum wird jetzt mal der Nachbau getestet... Beim Bleien sah der Lauf schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus, schnelles, starkes Vibrieren, wie man es von Crankbaits kennt.
> Ist nicht ganz einfach, nen Köder nachzubauen, den man noch nie live gesehen hat, sondern nur von Bildern aus dem Netz. Vor allem weiß ich nicht, wie er laufen sollte. Mit etwas Glück finde ich aber vielleicht noch nen Video dazu im Netz.
> 
> Soviel von mir, ich halte mich ran, dass ihr den kleinen bald begutachten könnt



Im Netz, habe ich eine große Abbildung gefunden von der ich die Außenkontur gut nachzeichnen konnte.
Für den Querschnitt, werde ich einmal die 11 Euro opfern, damit ich die Form abscannen kann.
Dann kann ich, bevor ich anfange, auch den Lauf mit meinen Wobbler von der gleichen Größe vergleichen.
Mal sehen wie Deine Beurteilung beim Testen von Deinem Nachbau-Modell ausfällt.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Im Netz, habe ich eine große Abbildung gefunden von der ich die Außenkontur gut nachzeichnen konnte.



... die Zeichnung mit dem genauen Umriss, Ösen und Schaufelstellung für die Größe 35.

Die Datei ist im PDF-Format, einfach ausdrucken.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald: danke für die Schablone, aber ich denke es geht um den normalen Chubby, nicht um den Minnow.
Vom Minnow hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel gehört, der normale soll ein echter Kracher sein, ist halt ein richtiger Crankbait, der Minnow wie der Name schon sagt eher was in Richtung Twitchbait oder so, denke ich mir zumindest.
Hier der normale zum Vergleich http://www.raubfisch.org/wp-content/uploads/illex10cc.jpg

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Naghul (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

für alle die gerne mal ein illex-wob nachbauen möchten kann ich den neusten illexkatalog wärmstens empfehlen.
dort sind sehr viele modelle in allen farben und auch farblos also duchsichtig abgedruckt.
so sieht man mal das innenleben, auch wenn man 90% der wobbler mit unseren mitteln nicht nachbauen kann. aber für eine anregung ist es allemal gut

gruss

ahja @pike-piekser: sehr schön jerks, gefallen mir sehr gut


----------



## bild (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja ist so gut wie unmöglich da die aus Plastik sind und Wurfkanäle und weiteres haben. Die Aktion wird mit Holz auch nicht die selbe sein da Holz  Vollmaterial ist.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> @Schoenwald: danke für die Schablone, aber ich denke es geht um den normalen Chubby, nicht um den Minnow.
> Vom Minnow hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel gehört, der normale soll ein echter Kracher sein, ist halt ein richtiger Crankbait, der Minnow wie der Name schon sagt eher was in Richtung Twitchbait oder so, denke ich mir zumindest.
> Hier der normale zum Vergleich http://www.raubfisch.org/wp-content/uploads/illex10cc.jpg
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Hallo Steffen,

wenn ich ein passendes Bild finde, kann ich auch eine Schablone davon erstellen.
Je größer die Abbildung um so exakter kann ich die Kontur nachzeichen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> ...  auch wenn man 90% der wobbler mit unseren mitteln nicht nachbauen kann...



... mit meinen Mitteln kann man 90% nachbauen, ist aber mühsam.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deine Mittel hat hier aber leider keiner, außer DIR :q:q:q
(Schlauster Spruch des Tages:vik
Kann mich nur wiederholen: ich beneide dich darum 


Wird wohl auch mit CNC schwierig umzusetzen sein oder?
Besonders die Materialfrage. Könntest vllt ne Gußform für die Außenkontur herstellen, dann mit Kunststoff den Vollkörper gießen und anschließend wieder mit CNC ausfräsen (2 Hälften)
Dann wäre noch die Frage, wie man die Ösen bei 2 Hälften befestigt, am besten per durchgehender Drahtachse, aber das weicht dann auch wieder stark vom Original ab und man kann den Kanal schwer einbauen....
Fragen über Fragen :-D
Aber letztendlich sind wir ja kreativ und wollen nicht alles 1:1 kopieren, das machen ja schon die ganzen Billigfirmen wie Spro, Cormoran und co bzw auch Jackson, welche die Teile dann teilweise sogar teurer als die Originale verkauft.
Ich denke, dass man den Wobbler auch ohne Kunststoff, aus Holz in etwa wie das Original hinbekommen kann, da Crankbaits in der Größe ohnehin meiner Meinung nach keine großen Unterschiede im Lauf aufweisen. Zeichnen sich im Groben alle durch starkes Wobbeln und nur teilweise Rolling-Action aus.

Gruß Steffen

Ps: Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, also jetzt nicht gleich auf mich stürzen...


----------



## weberei (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure Hilfe bisher!

Richtig, ich will den Crankbait nachbauen. Habe dazu auch schon ein gutes Bild gefunden, wo man die Kontur sauber erkennen kann, da der Wobbler schwarz ist, vor weißem Hintergrund (http://www.leurredelapeche.fr/570-3636-thickbox/leurre-illex-chubby-38.jpg)

Bin ja auch schon soweit, dass Blei etc eingeklebt sind, muss nurnoch bemalen.
Leider ist der erste Test misslungen, was das Aussehen angeht. Der Lauf ist sehr gut, schönes Vibrieren, wie ich bereits schrieb. Aber die Form ist mir nicht ganz gelungen (wenn man imemr daran denkt, so genau wie möglich am Original zu bleiben), ist leider eher dünn, nicht kugelig wie ein Crankbait. Garnicht so einfach, einen so kleinen Köder zu bauen. Beim nächsten werde ich ihn dicker machen, dass ich die Möglichkeit habe, ihn schön kugelrund (in der Draufsicht) zu machen. Von der Seite sieht er dem Original im Umriss schon recht ähnlich. Nur eben nicht von oben gesehen... Aber er läuft, das ist schonmal wichtig.
Gibt auch einige Bilder im Netz, wo durchsichtige Chubbys zu sehen sind, da erkennt man, dass sie unmittelbar hinter der Bauchöse ein kleines Blei haben (http://boddenangler.de/bilder/produkte/gross/Illex-Chubby-Ghost-Wakasaki.png). Mehr Blei ist nicht zu sehen. Genau die selbe Erkenntnis habe ich bei meinem auch beim Bleien gemacht: Nur mit Haken, ohne extra Blei schwamm er an der Oberfläche und vibrierte bereits ordentlich, mit etwas Blei (<1g) lag er etwas tiefer und lief noch ein wenig intensiver.

Soweit bin ich bisher. Werde immer weiter probieren, zB morgen, da habe ich um 9.30 Uhr Schulschluss :vik:

Mir kommt gerade die Idee: hier gibt es ja einen Wobbler-Fotothread. Da werde ich einfach mal in die Runde fragen, ob nicht irgend ein netter Boardi mir mal 2,3,4 Detailfotos des Chubby machen kann. So zB von der Schaufel, von der Frontansicht (auf die Schaufel schauend, damit man den Querschnitt grob erkennt), von oben etc. Da wird sich sicher jemand nettes finden, der das machen kann


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich wollte mich ja jetzt auch mal einschalten...

ich lese die beiträge gerne habe aber selbst noch nie soetwas versucht|uhoh: habe es aber vor|supergri!! womit sollte ich überhaupt anfangen? 

GRUSS JOEY|wavey:


----------



## weberei (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In welchem Sinne anfangen?

Welches Material für den Anfang besonders gut ist?
Welche Form für Anfänger empfehlenswert, da einfach ist?
Welche Art: Wobbler / Jerkbait?
Welcher Schritt kommt zuerst?

Gib uns bitte eine etwas genauere Frage, dann können wir dir besser helfen


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja genau solche fragen also:
welches material ist für den anfang besonders gut und wie bearbeite ich es (werkzeug)?
welche form ist für den anfang am einfachsten?
was für eine art sollte ich als erste versuchen?
in welcher reihenfolge bearbeite ich die köder?

meine lieblingsaangelei ist topwater auf barsche...

vielen dank und lg JOEY|wavey:


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Joey,

ein paar Seiten vorher...



diemai schrieb:


> Schau 'mal auf west1's Homepage
> 
> http://www.deranglerundmehr.de
> 
> ...



...schön, dass wir dich "infizieren" konnten :q

Gruß
DrS


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das find ich auch ich weiss bloss nicht wo ich das material herbekommen sollte: Bleiblech,balsa,2mm starkes Lexan (Polycarbonat),Dekopiersäge,Bandschleifer,Epox entweder ich kenne es unter anderem namen oder es ist mir unbekannt...#d


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



joey96 schrieb:


> das find ich auch ich weiss bloss nicht wo ich das material herbekommen sollte: Bleiblech,balsa,2mm starkes Lexan (Polycarbonat),Dekopiersäge,Bandschleifer,Epox entweder ich kenne es unter anderem namen oder es ist mir unbekannt...#d



Balsaholz gibts im Baumarkt, Bastelgeschäft oder Internet

Bleiblech vom Blechner, Dachdecker

Lexan findest du bei Ebay

Maschinen brauchst du anfangs keine, für Balsa reicht ne Laubsäge, Messer, Schleifschwamm und Schleifpapier.

Epoxydkleber gibts bei Conrad. de


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielen dank für die hilfe.... ist dass das harz womit hinerher die bauchöffnung mit dem blei verschlossen wird was dann abgeschliffen wird?


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der schöne alte Werbespruch passt hier ganz gut: "oder bei OBI".

Nein im Ernst, das meiste was du brauchst bekommt du im gut sortierten Baumarkt oder Baustoffehandel. Von letzterem habe ich mein Abachiholz (eig. für Saunabau - 220cm ca 7€). Balsa gibts fast nur in Modellbauläden und die restl tauglichen Holzsorten überall wo es Holz gibt.

Ne teure Dekupiersäge ist wirklich nett aber absolut nicht von Nöten. Meist reicht die billige Laubsäge ausm Grundschulbaukasten, ne Puksäge oder gerade bei Balsa und Abachi ein schwedisches Schnitzmesser von "Forsts" (ebay - sehr günstig und megascharf).

Die "Bucht" ist eh immer eine gute Lösung für alles, was man sonst nicht bekommt oder im Baumarkt su teuer ist, bzw in zu großen mengen verkauft wird. Bestes Beispiel Edelstahldraht 0,8-1mm - im Baumarkt nur von der Rolle (zwar zig Meter aber auch um die 15€ teuer) für 10m im Sofortkauf hab ich knapp 3€ bezahlt und die reichen erst mal lange.

Einfach mal etwas Zeit nehmen beim Baumarktschlendern, Preise und Mengen merken und dann vergleichen. 

Aber auch der Bastelladen um die Ecke hat einiges was man für unser Hobby sehr gut gebrauchen kann (Kulleraugen, Glitter, gute Pinsel, Acrylfarben, Glitzerstoffe und und und). Einfach trauen rein zu gehen ^^ - die Dame an der Kasse wird Augen machen, wenn du sagst wofür du das ganze Zeug brauchst (war bei mir so). 

Kannst aber immer wieder fragen, hier sind nette Junx die gerne helfen. Mir jedenfalls, weil ich auch nochn Frischling bin mit meinen 7 Ködern bisher...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Epoxydkleber gibts bei Conrad. de



oder online bei www.bootsservice-behnke.de recht günstig und in guter Qualität, falls du keinen C-Shop bei dir in der Nähe hast(ich seh grad du kommst aus Dortmund - da wirste nat. einen Shop haben). Meine Empfehlung ist das Harz 601 + 650er Härter - aber bastel dir dann besser ein Köderkarussell oder nehm schneller härtenden Härter.


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



joey96 schrieb:


> vielen dank für die hilfe.... ist dass das harz womit hinerher die bauchöffnung mit dem blei verschlossen wird was dann abgeschliffen wird?



Ja ist der Kleber für die Ösen und das Blei, den kannst du bei kleineren Ködern auch zu beschichten nehmen, musst nur schnell genug arbeiten.

Zum restlichen befüllen von der Bauchöse geht der Kleber auch, gut schleifen kannst du ihn aber erst nach dem er richtig ausgehärtet ist. Zum befüllen ist Feinspachtel mit Härter besser, eine halbe Stunde trocknen lassen dann kannst du ihn schleifen. Das Zeugs gibts auch im Baumarkt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da Joey in Dortmund wohnt darf er auch Conrad in der City besuchen und sich mit R&G 5Min Epoxy eindecken|wavey:


----------



## joey96 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bei ebay kann man schrotblei kaufen wenn man das mit einer zange platt drückt kann man dann das dachdeckerblei dagegen ersetzten?


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar kannste auch Schrotblei nehmen, aber nen Rest vom Dachdecker bekommste bestimmt für lau. Willst ja nicht nur einen Köder basteln wenn dich das Fieber erst gepackt hat...


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



joey96 schrieb:


> bei ebay kann man schrotblei kaufen wenn man das mit einer zange platt drückt kann man dann das dachdeckerblei dagegen ersetzten?



Ja kann man.

Ist auf Dauer aber teuer.
Wenn man beim Blechner oder Dachdecker freundlich fragt bekommt man oft ein ordentliches Stück umsonst.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Deine Mittel hat hier aber leider keiner, außer DIR :q:q:q
> (Schlauster Spruch des Tages:vik
> Kann mich nur wiederholen: ich beneide dich darum
> 
> ...



Hallo Steffen,

vorab, wenn ich so manche Wobbler und deren Innenleben sehe und einen bestimmten Typ haben wollte, würde ich mir zuerst andere Fragen stellen:
a) Wo habe ich vor zu angeln?
b) Und wie oft angle ich dort mit diesem Wobbler.
b) Gibt es dort viele Hänger?
c) Wie hoch werden die Verluste pro Jahr sein?

Wenn es über das Jahr höchsten 5 Stück wären die ich hängen lasse, würde ich den Aufwand nicht machen um einen komplizierten Typ nachzubauen.

Wenn ich aber mich entschlossen hätte nachzubauen, würde ich alles versuchen um zwei Hälften zu fertigen.
Die Innenseite einer Hälfte ist einfacher zu fräsen als außen.

Beim Werkstoff würde ich Kunststoff verwenden. Beim fräsen ist es egal ob Holz oder Kunststoff, beides ist gut zu fräsen.

Ich baue aber auch nicht alle Typen gleich nach.
Vorerst habe ich meinen Bestand an bewährten Wobblern wieder aufgefüllt und eine neuen Typ gefräst. Jetzt geht es an das Kleben und Lackieren.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## stefano89 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Bilder


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Bilder



... der neue Typ ist nicht spannend, es is nur ein Illex-Nachbau.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West, Sr, PP
Alles sehr tolle Köder. Da kann ich nicht mehr mithalten. Ich gebe auf! Wie gut daß ich sowieso keine Zeit mehr zum Basteln habe 

West: Womit hast Du geprägt?
PP: Ist das Airbrush oder gefoilt?


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

Habe heute noch zwei weitere meiner Alurohr-Köder getestet , ....dieses Mal einen Wobbler , den ich aber zu einem ovalen Querschnit gequetscht habe und einen sinkenden Jerk ohne Schaufel . 

Auch sind die Köder nicht ganz mit Kunststoffkorken ausgefüllt , sondern nur vorne und hinten sitzt jeweils ein konisch angeschliffener Korken , .......die Mitte habe ich mit grobem Styropor gefüllt(hatte nix anderes vorrätig) , was ich mit 'nem Filzstift richtig fest gestopft habe , ......die stramm sitzenden Korken halten es fest in Position .

Die Gewichte bestehen aus halbrund gebogener Dachdeckerbleifolie und sitzen jeweils unter den Hakenösen , ......die gehen da auch hindurch und halten die Bleibleche so in Position .

Bei dem Jerkbait mußte ich noch ein zusätzliches Gewicht hinten anbringen(hatte vorher nur geschätzt und kein'n Bock mehr gehabt , alles wieder auseinander zu pfriemeln) ,..... dieses sitzt in einer tasche , die ich in den hinteren korken geschnitten habe .

Der Jerk sinkt jetzt zwar schwanzlastig , aber später mit 'ner dicken Spinnstange 'dran gibt sich das wieder .

So wie es aussieht , ist der Jerk das einzige Modell dieser Bauart(Alurohr , Korken , Styropor) , welches 100% gut funktioniert , ........werde wohl mein restliches Rohrmaterial nur für solche Jerks verbauen , ......da auch dieser ovale Wobbler im Video bei höherer Geschwindigkeit sich um seine eigene Achse dreht(obwohl er ja immer noch beser läuft als seine Vorgänger) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYiQzMes5qQ


                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Oh ja, der Jerk gleitet schön! Der Wobbler gefällt mir auch gut, ok im hohen Tempo mag er vielleicht nicht ganz so stabil laufen. Aber so, wie du ihn da im Video zeigst, sieht das doch gut aus!

Immerhin hast du jetzt für dich den idealen Weg gefunden, wie du die Alurohre verwendest. Schön! Wusste ich doch, dass du am Ende dein Ziel erreichst


----------



## joey96 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sind cankbaits leichterzu bauen als stickbaits?


----------



## Finne 23 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem Tip, die Tauchschaufeln etwas kleiner zu gestalten habe ich mich auch nochmal ans werken gegeben. Der erste Testlauf im Teich war sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Nightfisher_1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
habe einen Thread geöffnet da ich dachte dass es hier nur um ,,Wobbler vom Besensteiel geht'' ;D

Hier mal mien anliegen:

Ich will mir selber Wobbler bauen.
Als meinen ersten selbstgemachten Wobbler wollte ich mich an einem Redhead probieren.

Könnt ihr mir mal Baumaterialen incl. Werkzeug auflisten?

Nimmt man Balzerholz oder ein Plastikersatz?
MIt was habt ihr bessere Erfahrungen gemacht?
Wie lange braucht man in der Regel ca. Für einen Wobbler.
Ist die Herstellung leicht?Bzw. gibt es verschiedene Herstellungsmöglichkeiten?(Denn ich bin erst 15 und hab nicht die allergrößten Möglichkeiten bezüglich des Werkzeugs.



GAnz wichtig wäre mir allerdings zuerst mal die Liste der Materialen und die ungefähren kosten die auf mich zukommen
__________________
_________Petri am und im Wasser_________


----------



## joey96 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schau mal ab seite 395 ich habe auch schon gefragt....


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Nightfisher_1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe einen Thread geöffnet da ich dachte dass es hier nur um ,,Wobbler vom Besensteiel geht'' ;D
> 
> Hier mal mien anliegen:
> ...



Dann beginne ich mit der Aufzählung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du möglichst wenig oder kein Geld ausgeben möchtest.

Material:
Holz, 
Weidenholz oder Pappelholz, das findest Du im Wald oder in der Nähe vom Wasser.

Draht, 
rostfrei, Durchmesser 1 mm.
Vom Baumarkt oder Gartencenter.

Kunststoff für die Schaufel,
ein altes Visier von einem Mofa oder Motoradhelm.

Kleber,
(Uhuplus) oder einen anderen Epoxyharzkleber.

Blei für die Beschwerung,
Klempner oder Reifenwerkstatt und breit klopfen.

Lack,
für die Grundierung und für die Deckfarben.

Werkzeuge:
Messer das zum zum Schnitzen geeignet ist.
Säge um das Holz grob zuzuschneiden und eine Laubsäge.
Eine Feile und Schleifpapier mit Körnung 80, 120 und 240 oder noch feiner.
Ein Haarpinsel zum Lackieren.
Rundzange und eine Flachzange.

Wenn Du mit Google die Stichworte "Wobbler selbst bauen" eingibst findest Du:
http://angelforum-warendorf.forumieren.com/t268-wobbler-selber-bauen
und noch besser:
http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Seite6.htm

Zu den Kosten:
Schreibe die gelisteten Werkzeuge auf eine Liste und im Baumarkt die Preise dahinter, dann hast Du die Kosten.
Bei den Werkzeugen mußt Du en Gesamtpeis durch die Anzahl der Wobbler teilen, die Du in Deinem zukünftigen Leben bauen willst. Danach hast Du den Werkzeugpreis pro Wobbler.

Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Wobblerbau.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich mal gespannt auf Bilder



Hallo Steffen,

vorab ein Bild ohne Kriegsbemalung.
Der Wobbler ist vorerst nur grundiert.

Auf jeden Fall ist er so weit, dass ich ihn das Laufverhalten testen konnte. Das Ergebnis im Vergleich zum Original.

Länge: 79 mm wie das Original.

Gewicht: 
Original 11 Gramm, Nachbau 10,5 Gramm
Das Gewicht ist durch mehr oder weniger Blei gut einzustellen.
Ein Teil von den Rohlingen werde ich so beschweren, dass sie 11 Gramm haben und ein Teil, dass sie leichter sind z.B. 9 Gramm.

Tauchverhalten: 
Original läuft wenig tiefer.
Das kann ich durch den Winkel der Schaufel leicht ändern.

Wobbeln: 
Beim Nachbau schneller.

Mein Gesamteindruck ist sehr gut, den Erfolg bestimme aber nicht ich, sondern die Fische.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## bild (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Respekt der sieht von der Form her echt gut aus jetzt fehlen nur noch die schuppen gefräst ins Holz 

MfG

Niklas

PS: Nen schärferes und richtig positioniertes Pic ist besser


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Respekt der sieht von der Form her echt gut aus jetzt fehlen nur noch die schuppen gefräst ins Holz
> 
> MfG
> 
> ...



... die Bildschärfe hat mir auch nicht gefalle, meine WebCam will nicht mehr, da habe ich eine andere genommen.
Das nächste Mal nehme ich den Foto, wenn das Bild nicht besser wird.

Die Form (Abmessung) entspricht dem "Illex DD Squirrel 79". Auf die Schuppen, Kiemendeckel und Augen habe ich verzichtet.

Jetzt, da ich gesehen habe, dass mein Nachbau sehr gut läuft, kommt als nächstes eine Länge mit 53 mm und 105 mm. Die CNC-Programme sind fertig, mit dem Fräsen wollte ich zuerst den Test mit dem 79er abwarten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Da kann ich nicht mehr mithalten. Ich gebe auf!
> West: Womit hast Du geprägt?



Wenn du aufgibst frage ich mich weshalb du noch nach dem Stempel fragst? |kopfkrat 

Klick mal HIER.



weberei schrieb:


> Wusste ich doch, dass du am Ende dein Ziel erreichst



Ich auch! :q



diemai schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht , ist der Jerk das einzige Modell dieser Bauart(Alurohr , Korken , Styropor) , welches 100% gut funktioniert ,



Dieter schön das es jetzt doch noch geklappt hat! #6
Der Wobbler läuft aber auch nicht schlecht, er muss ja nicht unbedingt in einem Mordstempo durchs Gewässer rennen.


----------



## Bondex (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nur so aus Intresse. Vielleicht fange ich ja wieder an wenn ich in Rente gehe ;-)


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leutz,

habe gerade meine #5 (a.k.a Gary Glitter^^) in der Badewanne getestet und muss sagen: Der läuft echt sch****! Wollte einfach mal was ganz eigenes probieren, hat sich aber als Fehlschlag (bisher) erwiesen. 






Schlängelt so gut wie gar nicht (obwohl die Doppelösen frei beweglich sind) und wobbeln erst recht nicht. Ich denke mal das das Experiment mit der Schwanzflosse als erstes dran glauben muss da diese m. E. n. den Köder zu lang werden lässt und so den Lauf behindert. 

Hier noch mal die Draufsicht:





Vllt muss ja die Schaufel auch breiter - ich hab keine Ahnung - ihr Spezialisten aber bestimmt 

Bin auf eure Tipps gespannt wie ne Multifile beim Meterhechtdrill und danke jetzt schon! 

Gruß
Thomas|wavey:

P. S.: Die Bebleiung gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut, mit einem etwas längeren Stahlforfach sogar fast schwebend und sonst schön in der Waagerechten floating.


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



joey96 schrieb:


> sind cankbaits leichterzu bauen als stickbaits?


 

Stickbaits , würde ich sagen , .......da braucht man keine Tauchschaufel , ...........einfach einen Besenstiel aus LEICHTEM Holz(nach Möglichkeit kein Kiefern -, oder Buchenholz , sondern so'n helles Tropenholz) im Verhältnis Durchmesser : Länge circa 1:6 bis 1:8 ablängen und die Enden konisch schnitzen/schleifen , ........drei Schraubösen oder verzwirbelte Drahtösen einsetzen und auf ca. 1/4 der Körperlänge von hinten ein Gewicht in den Bauch einsetzen , so das der Köder etwas schwanzlastig aufschwimmt .

Soll dann ungefähr so aussehen(etwas Geduld mit'm Video) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOGq-Pn8PF8

@ west1 , @ weberei

Vielen Dank , Jungs , .........bin froh , das es endlich zu etwas geführt hat mit den Rohren , .........kann mich jetzt doch wieder anderen Projekten widmen .

@ Dr. Seltsam

Hatte 'mal so'n ähnlichen Dreiteiler , der wollte auch partout nicht laufen , ...habe mir gedacht , das es vielleicht an den detailierten Körperformen liegt, ......von wegen unvorteilhafte seitliche Strömungen , die dadurch generiert werden....;+#c???

Hab' damals auch mit der Schaufel 'rumprobiert , der wollte aber ABSOLUT GARNICHT #q:c!

Dein Köder ist wohl etwas zu breit(kippt daher nicht so leicht) , die Tauchschaufel zu schmal , .......eventuell sitzt die Schnuröse zu hoch aber vor allen Dingen ist der hintere Teil zu lang , ...sogar OHNE Flosse , das lnge Hinterteil wirkt so wie'ne Art "Bremsfallschirm" und die Flosse tut Ihr übriges , ist ja fast wie'n Seitenleitwerk eines Flugzeuges .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hast du auch 'ne Seitenansicht oder haben meine schläfrige Augen 'was übersehen#u:q ?



Uuups, da war auch ich wohl schon etwas zu schläfrig und habe zweimal das gleiche Bild reingestellt...schon geändert.

Danke schon mal für deine Anmerkungen, dann lag ich mit meinen Vermutungen ja nicht sooo verkehrt und werde noch mal die Säge (bei ca. cm 10) ansetzen, wär ja gelacht wenn ich datt Teil nicht irgendwie zum zappeln bekomme, hehe.


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Uuups, da war auch ich wohl schon etwas zu schläfrig und habe zweimal das gleiche Bild reingestellt...schon geändert


 

Hab ' mein Kommentar mittlerweile auch korrigiert :q!

@ Finne 23

Schön , das deine Wobbler jetzt besser funzen , ......"Übung macht den Meister" , oder noch spezieller ......"viel basteln macht mehr Erfahrung:q:m!"

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## erikhunt (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Seltsam

Ich denke, dass es bei deinem Wobbler vor allem an der Schaufel liegt (zu breit, zu lang, die ovale Form gefällt mir auch nicht). 
Versuch so eine einfache Schaufel daraus zu machen wie z.B. beim Rapala Original Floating


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



erikhunt schrieb:


> @Seltsam
> 
> Ich denke, dass es bei deinem Wobbler vor allem an der Schaufel liegt (zu breit, zu lang, die ovale Form gefällt mir auch nicht).
> Versuch so eine einfache Schaufel daraus zu machen wie z.B. beim Rapala Original Floating



Hallo,

wenn wie:  "Rapala Original Floating", ist zu beachten, dass  die Schaufel gewölbt ist, siehe Bild.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke erikhunt, danke Theodor. 

Ich werde den Köder auf jeden Fall nachher mal etwas kürzen - das muss ja sowieso geschehen. Danach ein Test und dann ran an die Schaufel...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weberei (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald:
Klasse, da sieht man die Vorteile deiner Fräse! Perfektes Abbild des Originals. Da hast du echt einen riesen großen Vorteil gegenüber uns anderen. Schön, dass der Wobbler läuft, wenngleich wohl nicht ganz so wie das Original. Aber ich denke, das ist zu verkraften 

@DrSeltsam:
Der sieht echt hammer aus! Schade, dass er noch nicht läuft  Viel Glück beim Nachbearbeiten, denn der MUSS einfach zum Laufen gebracht werden, viel zu schön zum Vergammeln lassen 

@all:
leider hat meine Suche nach Bildern im Wobblerfoto-Thread kein gutes Ergebnis gebracht, ich habe zwar ein Foto gestellt bekommen, das war aber leider auch nur von der Seite, also das was ich auch schon im Internet erkennen könnte. Werde mal weiter nach Bildern suchen und weiter rumprobieren. Der erste Versuch ist schon soweit fertig, dass Epoxy drauf könnte, aber irgendwie bin ich zur Zeit zu faul, weiter zu arbeiten... Werde mich aber in ein paar Tagen dran setzten, dass ich mal wieder Bilder zeigen kann


----------



## stefano89 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also daran, dass die Schaufel zu groß ist, wird es mit Sicherheit nicht liegen, eher zu klein, wie Diemai schon sagte. Was soll den passieren, wenn eine Schaufel zu groß wird? Der Wobbler wobbelt zu stark und legt sich auf die Seite bzw dreht sich. Aber mit Sicherheit nicht, dass er einfach gerade durchs Wasser gleitet. Das hingegen kann durch eine zu schmale Schaufel unterstützt werden, kommt jedoch in erster Linie duch das zu lange Hinterteil.
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du einfach Ösen eingeklebt hast, also würde ich vllt sogar hingehn, und das hintere Teil nochmal teilen, dass es ein 3-Teiler wird. Dann bin ich mir fast sicher, dass er läuft, wird dann jedoch sinken.
Schwanzflosse würd ich auch erstmal abnehmen, dann das Hinterteil vllt noch kürzen, falls du ihn nicht zersägen willst.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Schoenwald:
> ... wenngleich wohl nicht ganz so wie das Original. Aber ich denke, das ist zu verkraften.
> ...



... er wobbelt etwas schneller als das Original. 
Ist das besser ist oder schlechter? 
Vom Gefühl her besser. 
Mal sehen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Der sieht echt hammer aus! Schade, dass er noch nicht läuft  Viel Glück beim Nachbearbeiten, denn der MUSS einfach zum Laufen gebracht werden, viel zu schön zum Vergammeln lassen



Danke weber, bin allerdings (ich gebs zu, bin Perfektionist|rolleyes) nicht ganz zufrieden mit der Lackierung, da mal wieder der Folienstift verlaufen ist. Habe aber mittlerweile herausgefunden das ich das mit mehreren gaaaaanz behutsamen Sprühvorgängen mit Klarlack beheben kann. Zu viel auf einmal gesprüht lässt die Permanentmarker ebenfalls verlaufen.

@ Steffen

Ich dachte auch eigentlich eher das die Schaufel zu klein ist. Werde mal provisorisch eine etwas größere draufkleben. Deinen Vorschlag mit dem erneuten Teilen werde ich auch berücksichtigen und testen, da er ja eh zersägt werden muss. Dann allerdings mit nur einer Ösenverbindung um den hinteren Teil so leicht wie möglich zu halten.

So dann mal ab inne Bastelkammer (was bei mir in meiner kleinen Whg ehrlich gesagt auch das Schlafzimmer ist... #t)

Werde berichten!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, nun ist das Teil dreiteilig. Wenn der Epoxikleber hart ist werd ich ihn mal in die Wanne schicken. wenn er noch nicht schlängelt kommt die Flosse noch ab und wird vllt auch mit Ösen befestigt. 







Aus einem Stückchen starrer Plastikfolie habe ich auch schon eine Schaufelvergrößerung parat. Mal sehn wie das den Lauf beeinflusst.#c

Bis denne


----------



## stefano89 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht aus als sollte es so sein....
Hab mal meinen Post editiert, meine natürlich die Schwanzflosse abnehmen, nicht die Schaufel #q


----------



## DrSeltsam (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Stefano, ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen über dein "Schaufel abnehmen" habe ich drüberher gelesen. 

Also, nun läuft er schon definitiv besser. Schlängelt sich recht "sparsam/schmal" (weiß auch nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll) durchs Wasser aber die einzelnen Teile schlagen aufeinander was ein schönes Klacken erzeugt. 

Die etwas größere Schaufel (ca. rundherum +4/5 mm) hat nicht so wirklich viel gebracht, ich konnte jedenfalls keinen deutlichen Unterschied auf der Badewannenlänge ausmachen.

Ich lasse also die Schwanzflosse erst mal dran und demnächst wird beim Kumpel der Pool zum Lauftest missbraucht. :vik:

Aaaaber |gr: : da will ich den im Bad grade zum trocknen hinhängen und komm dabei an meine schon hängende #3, (eigentlich mein Liebling weil der soo geil reinhaut trotz der harten Kanten) der fällt auf die Fliesen und die blöde Tauschschaufel macht nen Abgang! #q Das war wohl doch kein Polycarbonat was ich da noch im Keller zuhause hatte...die Schaufel muss ich dann nun erst mal durch das gute alte Alublech ersetzen bis ich transparenten Ersatz habe. Mann, hab ich mich aufgeregt...

Hier das Missgeschick, so hab ich aber wenigstens Klarheit über die Haltbarkeit von Plexiglas:






Naja, gibt schlimmeres - wie zum Beispiel die momentane Schonzeit :c und das warten bis Mai ... es juckt!

Besten Gruß
Tom

edit: Stefano, du hattest Recht - nun sinkt er, ohne SV aber fast suspending bzw. veeeery slow sinking. Aber das Vorfach muss ja dran. 
Und das geilste ist - ich hab ja wirklich die Schaufel "abgenommen" zwar bei nem anderen und ungewollt, aber das machts echt wieder lustig. ^^


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

.............Schön , das du ihn doch noch hinbekommen hast#6 !

Schaufelbruch , ........genau das gleiche ist mir vor vielen Jahren auch mit Plexi-Schaufeln passiert , ........gleiche Bruchstelle ,....... obwohl die Wobbler mit dem Schwanzende auf'm Fußboden aufgeschlagen sind(der erste aus Versehen und die anderen beiden zum Überprüfen#q) , .......nie wieder Plexiglas !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Unser neuer Spruch? "Hals- und Schaufelbruch!" ? :q


----------



## Kark (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war die letzten beiden Tage auch ein bisschen tätig und habe meine ersten Jerk-Rohlinge angefertigt. Alle Komponenten zum Weiterbauen sind vorhanden, so dass ich hoffentlich bald meine ersten eigenen Jerks präsentieren kann.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## weberei (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald:
ob ein schnelleres Wobbeln besser oder schlechter ist, müssen die Fische entscheiden. Kann sicher beides zu seinen Zeiten besser sein, mal ist das eine fängiger, mal das andere...
Ich meinte nur, dass du den Wobbler optisch perfekt nachgebaut hast (kein Wunder bei deinen Möglichkeiten ), doch das Ziel sollte es ja auch sein, den Lauf gleich oder fast gleich hin zubekommen. Aber ist aj auch egal, der wird sicher auch mit leicht anderem Lauf seine Fische fangen!

@DrSeltsam:
Schön, dass er mit den "kleinen" Veränderungen schonmal etwas besser bzw überhaupt läuft  Hat sich ja gelohnt.
Das mit der Schaufel ist mehr als ärgerlich. Früher, zu meinen Anfangszeiten ahbe ich bei kleineren Wobblern mal alte CD's als Schaufel genommen. Mir fiel ein Wobbler runter, zack: Schaufel ab. seit dem nurnoch ordentliches Material  Mir ist außer diesem einen Vorfall somit noch nie eine Schaufel gebrochen...

@Kark:
Sieht schonmal sehr sauber aus! Wenn die jetzt noch genauso schön bemalt werden, wie sie vorgearbeitet sind, wird das ein sehr guter Einstand!


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Schön, dass er mit den "kleinen" Veränderungen schonmal etwas besser bzw überhaupt läuft  Hat sich ja gelohnt.
> Das mit der Schaufel ist mehr als ärgerlich. Früher, zu meinen Anfangszeiten ahbe ich bei kleineren Wobblern mal alte CD's als Schaufel genommen. Mir fiel ein Wobbler runter, zack: Schaufel ab. seit dem nurnoch ordentliches Material  Mir ist außer diesem einen Vorfall somit noch nie eine Schaufel gebrochen...



Daher habe ich auch just 2 Platten Polycarbonat/Makrolon in der Bucht bestellt, damit so etwas nicht wieder passiert. Aber am Anfang nimmt man halt das Material was man zur Verfügung hat. Besser nun Gewissheit als im Mai...

Btw: Dann werd ich wohl nach Erhalt der Platten auch die Schaufel vom Grandmaclone tauschen.

Gruß


----------



## bild (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kark nette Rohlinge kannst dir ja beim Design nen Beispiel an dem nehmen 

So der ist im Auftrag von nem Member 55mm , Schwimmend und aus PVC.   

Hab mal versucht alles ausm Airbrush rauszuholen und  die "real Scales"  (diemai kennt die ja bestimmt von TU) find ich absolut hammer sehen sau natürlich aus. 

Muss nur noch Epoxy auf den Bait  wie immer bei mir komm nicht so oft zum Epoxieren.

Enjoy 

http://img18.*ih.us/img18/408/dsc02983fc.jpg


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Kark (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Kark nette Rohlinge kannst dir ja beim Design nen Beispiel an dem nehmen



Dein Jerk sieht sehr geil aus....mit Airbrush-Equipment und etwas können wird die Bemalung top.

Ich muss wahrscheinlich auf den guten alten Pinsel zurückgreifen. Da werden die Ergbnisse wahrscheinlich nicht soooo ansehnlich. Aber ich werde mein Bestes geben.


----------



## omnimc (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieviele std. sitzt man an so schönen wobblern? sind die dann nicht zu schade um im maule eines fisches auf reise zu gehen?
mit airbrush das dauert ja auch paar std. und dann noch die reinigung.
also würde mich echt mal interessieren wieviel tage ein wobbler benötigt.


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Sehr schönes Teil!


----------



## bild (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank für die Blumen!

 Also Stunden jetzt nicht fürs Brushen aber ne halbe schon  gerade bei so einem aufwändigen Schuppndesign.

Reinigung ist ne Sache von 5min.  (wird eh zur Routine)


MfG

Niklas


----------



## stefano89 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist das Schuppenmuster nicht á la solarbaits, wie man es auf youtube anschaun kann?

Greez


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild
Schöner Jerk! Erzähl mal etwas über  das Schuppenmuster 

Kark, da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie 'n Flitzebogen


----------



## bild (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie gesagt das Schuppenmuster ist wie das von Solarbaits hab ich auf TU gefunden.   Die Waage ist immer noch nicht da -.-

Der läuft gut im Aquarium und Größe ( 55mm) und das der Schwimmend ist hab ich ja schon geschrieben.

Am besten ihr schaut das Video von Solarbaits. Dann spar ich mir das Erklären 

Jetzt will ich aber nicht nur Baits mit dem Schuppenmuster sehn 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hups, habe ich grade gelesen 
Naja.... ich habe hier noch ein paar Jerk-Rohlinge rumliegen , ...vieleicht bekommt der ein oder andere ja auch so 'n Schuppenmuster


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes guckst du. 

[youtube1]OXAtNUVv6Gc[/youtube1]

[youtube1]Csafx9DN-fI[/youtube1]

[youtube1]R9wm2zMURiU[/youtube1]


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Schoenwald:
> ob ein schnelleres Wobbeln besser oder schlechter ist, müssen die Fische entscheiden. Kann sicher beides zu seinen Zeiten besser sein, mal ist das eine fängiger, mal das andere...
> Ich meinte nur, dass du den Wobbler optisch perfekt nachgebaut hast (kein Wunder bei deinen Möglichkeiten ), doch das Ziel sollte es ja auch sein, den Lauf gleich oder fast gleich hin zubekommen. Aber ist aj auch egal, der wird sicher auch mit leicht anderem Lauf seine Fische fangen!



Hallo,
ich hatte das Ziel, dass der Nachbau auf keinen Fall langsamer wedelt als das Original.
Dass ich jetzt darüber hinaus kam, war mir recht, dadurch kann ich den Wobbler langsamer führen.
Wie Du geschrieben hast, letztlich entscheiden es die Fische.

Ich bin gerade dabei 5 Stück mit leichten Gewichtsunterschieden fertig zu machen.

Die anderen Rohlinge lasse ich vorerst auf der Schnur hängen, bis ich im Sommer Ergebnisse habe.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Hab mal versucht alles ausm Airbrush rauszuholen und  die "real Scales"  (diemai kennt die ja bestimmt von TU) find ich absolut hammer sehen sau natürlich aus.
> Enjoy
> 
> http://img18.*ih.us/img18/408/dsc02983fc.jpg



Hallo Niklas,

schöne Arbeit!
Es ist wirklich zu Schade mit diesem Kunstwerk zu angeln,
bei einem Hänger würden Tränen rollen.

Mach weiter so!

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich lächerlich mache - aber WAS BEDEUTET "TU"???????? #c Mir fällt da immer nur techn. Universität ein, ist es nat. nicht aber bestimmt irgendeine Speziplattform... bitte um Aufklärung damit ich nicht so doof wie jetzt 6 feet under muss. |uhoh:

Danke!


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich mich lächerlich mache - aber WAS BEDEUTET "TU"???????? #c Mir fällt da immer nur techn. Universität ein, ist es nat. nicht aber bestimmt irgendeine Speziplattform... bitte um Aufklärung damit ich nicht so doof wie jetzt 6 feet under muss. |uhoh:
> 
> Danke!


 
TackleUnderground !

http://www.tackleunderground.com

#6:vik: !

Viel Spaß , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bild

Geiles Farbdesign auf deinem Jerk , sieht echt toll aus #6#6!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> TackleUnderground !
> 
> http://www.tackleunderground.com
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaanke, hab die Abkürzung nu schon so oft gelesen und konnte mir keinen Reim draus machen. #6

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Hannes94 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke west 


Bald könnt ihr auch wieder etwas von mir bestaunen


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So allgemein gilt:

AB Anglerboard
BA Barsch-Alarm
TU Tackleunderground
KD Köderdesign

Gruß


----------



## DrSeltsam (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke bär, die anderen kannte ich.
Gruß


----------



## Naghul (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild: sehr schöner jerk. ich denke mit dem epox wird er noch schöner aussehen #6#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Thema "Glaskugeln versch. Durchmesser".
Die Händler die ich angeschrieben hatte, denen war ich keine Antwort  wert und bei Ebay (mit Versandkosten, Vorkasse) wollte ich nicht bestellen.

Inzwischen habe ich die gewünschten Kugeln durch Zufall 
- in einem Stoffladen in Mannheim - 
gefunden. Es waren viele Farben und Durchmesser vorhanden.

Der Gesamt-Preis war 7.60 Euro für drei Sorten, vom Durchmesser 4 mm sind 345 Stk. im Gefäß, vom Durchmesser 6 mm 100 Stck und bei 8 mm ca. 40 Stck.
Billiger als ich sie sonst irgend wo gesehen habe.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## weberei (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild:
der sieht echt hammer aus! Das Schuppenmuster macht echt was her, ich werde sicher mal irgendwann versuchen, ob man sowas vielleicht sogar mit Pinsel und Acrylfarbe schaffen kann... Wird sicher nicht einfach, aber wenn es klappt wäre das echt klasse, denn das sieht echt super schön aus 

@Schoenwald:
Also wenn es dein Ziel war, nicht so langsames Wobbeln wie das Original zu haben, hast du ja wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Bin gespannt, wie die Fische auf den Nachbau reagieren 
Weiß nicht, ob ich es überlesen habe, oder du es nicht erwähnt hattest: hat der Wobbler eine Rassel drin? Das Original hat ja vermutlich eine ?!


EDIT:
@all:
habe soeben gesehen, dass im Wobbler-Fotothread von Onkel Tom eigentlich alle Perspektiven vom Chuby fotografiert wurden, sodass ich jetzt endlich diesen Wobbler nachbauen kann  Bin echt happy, dass ich so auch ohne Kostenaufwand einen top Wobbler nachbauen kann 
Habe jetzt Front-, Heck-, Rücken-, sowie 2x Seitenansicht vor mir und werde schnellstmöglich das Bauen beginnen 
Halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## nepomuk (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Liebe Bastelfreunde,
wer mal PU-Reste von mir bekommen hat wird sicherlich wissen das es eine sehr vertrauensvolle Abwicklung war.
Die Menge war zwar nicht immer gleich, aber ich glaube sie war dennoch üppig.
Dem Einen oder Anderen Schüler ließ ich das Paket "for nothing", manchmal legte ich div. Schleifmittel bei.
Es hat mir einfach Freude bereitet euch einen Gefallen zu tun.
Leider wurde mein Vertrauen zwei Mal ausgenutzt.
Meine Versandbeziehungen existieren ebenfalls nicht mehr,
was bedeutet,
die Konditionen zu ändern.
Päckchen bis 2kg (inkl. Verpackung+Versand)  20,-€
Bezahlung nur gegen Vorkasse, Bar im Brief.
Sonderwünsche versuche ich zu berücksichtigen.

Ich muss mir von dem Geld kein Brot kaufen,
aktzeptiert oder lasst es.

Gruß Swen


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,

Bevor ichs vergesse.
@ bild: 

Sehr schöner Jerk. Gefällt mir ganz ganz gut.


Habe gerade meine ersten 2 Wobbler im Gartenteich getestet :l
Der weiße ist schwimmend, der andere leicht sinkend. 

Hoffe die beiden gefallen auch den Barschen und vielleicht kleineren Hechten. 

Beim Finish bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ist aber noch genug Zeit, bis die Schonzeit vorbei ist


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Liebe Bastelfreunde,
> wer mal PU-Reste von mir bekommen hat wird sicherlich wissen das es eine sehr vertrauensvolle Abwicklung war.
> Die Menge war zwar nicht immer gleich, aber ich glaube sie war dennoch üppig.
> Dem Einen oder Anderen Schüler ließ ich das Paket "for nothing", manchmal legte ich div. Schleifmittel bei.
> ...


 
Akzeptiert , ........PN geht 'raus !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Liebe Bastelfreunde,
> wer mal PU-Reste von mir bekommen hat wird sicherlich wissen das es eine sehr vertrauensvolle Abwicklung war.
> Die Menge war zwar nicht immer gleich, aber ich glaube sie war dennoch üppig.
> Dem Einen oder Anderen Schüler ließ ich das Paket "for nothing", manchmal legte ich div. Schleifmittel bei.
> ...



Hi Swen 

Wird auch von mir Akzeptiert! #6

Schon scheixxe wenn jemand Material  geschickt bekommt und nicht imstande ist zu bezahlen! #d 

*Diejenigen die es betrifft könnten wenigstens jetzt noch soviel Anstand zeigen und dir das Geld doch noch zuschicken!  *

Denk mal denjenigen, die die Vorteile von dem Material kennen, werden weiterhin bei dir bestellen und das Geld gerne per Vorauskasse bezahlen. 

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Schoenwald:
> Also wenn es dein Ziel war, nicht so langsames Wobbeln wie das Original zu haben, hast du ja wirklich alles richtig gemacht. Bin gespannt, wie die Fische auf den Nachbau reagieren
> Weiß nicht, ob ich es überlesen habe, oder du es nicht erwähnt hattest: hat der Wobbler eine Rassel drin? Das Original hat ja vermutlich eine ?!



Hallo,
da hast Du nichts überlesen, ich habe (vorerst)  keine Rassel verwendet, das Original hat sogar 3 Stück
Eine kleine vorne, in der Mitte eine aus Glas (oder Kunststoff) und von der Mitte nach hinten eine gößere Kugel, die beim Werfen nach hinten rutscht und danach wieder in die Mitte zu rollen. Dadurch kann man etwas weiter werfen, weil der Wobbler beim Werfen nicht schlingert. An den Stellen, an dene ich damit angle, muss ich nicht weit werfen.

Warum habe ich (vorerst)  keine Rassel verwendet?
a) Arbeitsaufwand,
    es ist viel Arbeit die ganzen Kanäle zu fräsen.
    Wenn ich möchte kann ich das noch, die Vorrichtung
    zum Spannen, um die Innenseitie zu fräsen, ist vorhanden.
b) Zentraler Schwerpunkt,
    ich habe sehr leichtes Holz verwendet, damit ich den
    Schwerpunkt so setzen kann, dass sich alles um diesen 
    zentralen Punkt dreht. Deshalb habe ich auch als 
    Gewicht eine Kugel verwendet.
    Vermutlich wedelt er deshalb schneller.
c) Geräusche.
    bei Testen waren - für meine Ohren - beide gleich laut.
    Die Drillinge und Sprengringe haben durch das wedeln
    laute Geräusche gemacht.


Bisher habe ich nur 8 Wobblertypen und eine Blinkerform, 
nach gebaut. Das habe ich nur gemacht, wenn ein Typ besonders erfolgreich war, dazu kam in zwei Fällen dass das Model mehr zu kaufen war.
Jedes Model habe ich in verschiedenen Größen gebaut.
Wenn ich einmal die Form habe ist Größe ändern kaum Aufwand für mich.

Bei dem jetzigen Nachbau, habe ich mit dem Original noch wenig gefischt und deshalb keine große Erfahrung.

Ich bin auch gespannt, ob Erfolg oder nicht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und deswegen mag ichkeine kunststoffschaufeln. hab mir heute 2 abgebrochen. eine bei grundkontakt, die andere bei einem anhieb alleine durch den wasserdruck! der anhieb brachte nicht mal was ein, vermutlich nur blätter.


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> und deswegen mag ichkeine kunststoffschaufeln. hab mir heute 2 abgebrochen. eine bei grundkontakt, die andere bei einem anhieb alleine durch den wasserdruck! der anhieb brachte nicht mal was ein, vermutlich nur blätter.


 
..............Aha , .......wohl wieder Plexiglas#q#q:c:c!


@ all

Hier noch 'mal 'was für die Anfänger im Wobblerbau ,..... habe ich kürzlich im Web entdeckt , ..........ist zwar auf schwedisch , aber mit der Skizze kann man schon 'was anfangen , denke ich .

Dieser Wobbler "PN-Kid" wurde bereits in den 1980er Jahren in schwedischen Publikationen zum Eigenbau vorgestellt , ......Hans Nordin beschreibt ihn auch ausführlich in seinem Buch .

Er ist leicht aus einem Besenstiel zu schnitzen , die angeschraubte Tauchschaufel besteht aus Aluminiumblech 1,0 - 2,0 mm(je nach Größe und Auftrieb), als Hakenösen kann man Schraubösen , gedrehte Drahtösen oder sogar Drahtsplinte einsetzen(bei Letzteren sitzt dann der hintere Haken etwas UNTERHALB vom Schwanzende) .

http://realiserad.netai.net/Artiklar/pnkid.php


                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............Aha , .......wohl wieder Plexiglas#q#q:c:c!
> 
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




makrolon. 2 mm stark und offensichtlich bei 2 grad wassertemperatur recht spröde.


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es kann weiter gebaut werden!


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

.........hätt' ich nicht gedacht , das das so empfindlich wird bei Kälte !

Ich hatte so' was noch nie , ........nur bei Plexiglas !

@ west1

Wo hast du denn die feine schmale Schmirgelfeile her , .......ich kenne die nur in BREIT|supergri ?

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nepomuk das ist echt 'ne Schweinerei das sie das nicht bezahlt haben ... ich wurde letztens auch beschissen als ich einem "Freund" ein paar Wobbler schickte....


Ich war heute mal wieder in der Stadt und habe mir neue Tinte für den Pustepinsel gekauft . Weiß,  Schwarz, Goldocker, Permanentgrün und Shine-Silver kamen mit in die Tüte. An der Kasse musste ich natürlich wieder meinen Scharm spielen lassen sodass ich noch 'ne kleine Mischflasche umsonst bekam


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die feine schmale Schmirgelfeile her , .......ich kenne die nur in BREIT|supergri ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Von da wos Epox auch her kommt, Dieter, von Conrad.

Die breite hab ich auch schon länger.  
Hab mich jedes mal beim Schleifen der ausgefüllten Bauchnut zwischen Öse und Schaufel geärgert weil das Teil zu breit war, das dürfte sich mit der schmalen nun erledigt haben. :q


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Von da wos Epox auch her kommt, Dieter, von Conrad.
> 
> Die breite hab ich auch schon länger.
> Hab mich jedes mal beim Schleifen der ausgefüllten Bauchnut zwischen Öse und Schaufel geärgert weil das Teil zu breit war, das dürfte sich mit der schmalen nun erledigt haben. :q


 
Sauber ,..... wenn meine bessere Hälfte mich 'mal wieder nach Hamburg zum Shopping schleppt , werde ich da 'mal einblenden , ......gibt sogar zwei Läden ,.... einen in Wandsbek und einen in Altona direkt am Bahnhof:vik:!

Allerdings mache ich oben genante Arbeit mit'm "Dremel" und kleinen Schlüsselfeilen , ........na ja  ....schau'n mer ma !

Morgen früh' geht's aber auch nach Hamburg , .......zum jährlichen Angler-Flohmarkt:vik: !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bondex (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Dieter, dann wärest Du mir ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, ich wohn da um die Ecke. Allerdings mußte ich leider bis 16.30 schuften und da war´s auf dem Flohmarkt bei Vattenfall bestimmt schon wieder zu Ende?


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> hi Dieter, dann wärest Du mir ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, ich wohn da um die Ecke. Allerdings mußte ich leider bis 16.30 schuften und da war´s auf dem Flohmarkt bei Vattenfall bestimmt schon wieder zu Ende?


 
............denke ich auch:c , ........."früher Vogel fängt den Wurm :q!"

Wohntest du nicht 'mal am Lämmersieth um'me Ecke#c ?

Mit angeln ist's da wohl auch vorbei#q , die bau'n da 'n Rentnerbunker am Teich !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Nepomuk das ist echt 'ne Schweinerei das sie das nicht bezahlt haben ... ich wurde letztens auch beschissen als ich einem "Freund" ein paar Wobbler schickte....



Hallo,

zuerst habe ich mich über solche Verhalten auch geärgert.
Inzwischen sehe ich die positve Seite: wer mich einmal gelinkt hat, für den mache ich nie mehr etwas und auf Dauer hat er den größeren Schaden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## GoFishing1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
irgendwie komme ich mit dem Bauchschlitz nicht zurecht #q.Welches werkzeug benutzt ihr um den Bauchschlitz zu sägen ?


mfg,GoFishing1|supergri


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> irgendwie komme ich mit dem Bauchschlitz nicht zurecht #q.Welches werkzeug benutzt ihr um den Bauchschlitz zu sägen ?
> 
> 
> mfg,GoFishing1|supergri



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUeNwDMRm0


----------



## GoFishing1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die "fräse" oder was das ist:q ist schon eine tolle sache aber was ist wenn man dieses gerät sich nicht extra besorgen will welches werkzeug kann man dann nehmen?



mfg,GoFishing1|supergri


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Hey,
> irgendwie komme ich mit dem Bauchschlitz nicht zurecht #q.Welches werkzeug benutzt ihr um den Bauchschlitz zu sägen ?
> 
> 
> mfg,GoFishing1|supergri



Hallo,

ein Metallsägeblatt ohne Sägebogen, ich führe es mit der Hand, der Schnittbreite wird 1 mm.
Für schmale Schlitze verwende ich eine kleine Japan-Säge.
Die Japan-Sägen sind nicht billig, aber das Beste für genaue Schnitte bei Holz.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GoFishing1 schrieb:


> Die "fräse" oder was das ist:q ist schon eine tolle sache aber was ist wenn man dieses gerät sich nicht extra besorgen will welches werkzeug kann man dann nehmen?
> 
> 
> 
> mfg,GoFishing1|supergri


Hallo,

eine CNC-Fräsmaschine ist für den Bauchschlitz nicht besonders geeignet. Bis der Wobbler genau gespannt ist, habe ich den Schlitz schneller von Hand gesägt.
Eine Handfräsmaschine muss auch nicht sein.

Wenn Du überhaupt nicht ausgeben willst, kannst Du auch ein abgebrochenes Handsägeblatt verwenden.
Am besten bei einer Schlosserei im Abfall suchen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> hi Dieter, dann wärest Du mir ja fast über den Weg gelaufen, ich wohn da um die Ecke. Allerdings mußte ich leider bis 16.30 schuften und da war´s auf dem Flohmarkt bei Vattenfall bestimmt schon wieder zu Ende?


 
Ich Honk hab' mich mit'm Tag verdaddelt , der Flohmarkt war schon gestern #q#q#q!

......hab' auf 'nem anderen Flohmarkt heute aber wenigstens noch 'nen schönen Wobbler und ein altes Angelbuch gefunden :vik:!

@ GoFishing1

Du sägst den Rohling erstmal vom Brett aus und schmirgelst die äußere Kontur fertig , .......den dann noch rechteckigen Rohling spannst du in'n Schraubstock(Schuzbacken aus Gummi , Balsa oder Wellpappe verwenden) und sägst den Schlitz vorsichtig mit einer Feinsäge 'rein , ....natürlich darauf achtend , das er auch mittig , gerade und senkrecht wird .

Das hohe Blatt der Säge verhindert weitgehend ein "Wandern" des Schnittes ,...... den Schlitz für die Schaufel solltest du jetzt auch schon einsägen , erst danach wird der Rohling verjüngt und verrundet .

Sollten die Schlitze zu schmal ausfallen , kannst du mit einer gröberen Säge , z.B. einem Fuchsschwanz , nacharbeiten , ......um die Schlitzbreite ggfs. zu erhöhen , kannst du die Zähne der Säge mit einer Spitzzange nachschränken , d. h. diese etwas nach außen wegzubiegen , immer abwechselnd in die andere Richtung und immer gleichweit .

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feins%C3%A4ge

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuchsschwanz_(Säge)

Mit'm "Dremel" und 1,0 mm Trennscheibe geht's aber am Besten !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die "Fräse" im Video ist ein "Dremel"#6


----------



## Bondex (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit angeln ist's da wohl auch vorbei , die bau'n da 'n Rentnerbunker am Teich !

Ja genau. Das ist wirklich schade. Ich wohn da ja die Straße rein und hatte früher einen kurzen Weg zum Wasser grad mal 100 m  Jetzt müßte ich fast 150 m laufen um meine Wobbler zu checken. ;-)


----------



## weberei (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@nepomuk:
das ist eine echte Sauerei.
Ich habe den "Handel" mit dir echt als positiv empfunden, super schnell und super zuverlässig! Echt dreist, sowas auszunutzen.
Angebracht, den Preis zu erhöhen, ich werde es so akzeptieren, aber werde noch lange bauchen, bis ich wieder mal bei dir bestelle. Habe noch soooo viel Material hier, das wird noch seine Zeit dauern 

@Schoenwald:
Gut, ich dachte ich hätte es überlesen. Klingt einleuchtend, deine Erklärung.
Manchmal machen solche rassellosen Wobbler auch noch aus einem Schneidertag einen Fangtag  Wobei du ja sagst, dass deine doch etwas rasseln durch Drillinge & Sprengringe.

@west:
Dann kann es ja weiter gehen  So eine schmale Feile kann echt ganz hilfreich sein. Habe ich in letzter Zeit (bei kleineren Wobblern) erfahren...

@all:
Ich aknn mich in letzter Zeit kaum zum Bauen motivieren, keine Ahnung woran es liegt. Jedenfalls hängen hier mittlerweile 4 Wobbler rum, die aufs Epoxy warten. Dieser Schritt erfordert bei mir immer am meisten Motivation, kann mich nie wirklich dazu durchringen... Heute kam deshalb statt Epoxy auf die fertigen, ein neuer Rohling dazu. Da ich ja gestern Fotos vom Chubby bekommen habe, wurden diese erstmal umgesetzt, klappt aber nicht sooo gut. Ist nicht ganz einfach, so klein eine feste Vorgabe einzuhalten. Bilder von dem Chubby gibt es dann bald.

Heute zeige ich euch die 4 fast fertigen, noch im Bauzustand, da es mit dem fertigen Zustand (incl. Epoxy) aus o.g. Gründen noch lange dauern könnte...
Die 3 baugleichen sind diesmal nicht für mich, sondern für 2 Onkels und 1 Tante, die derzeit den Schein machen. Bei bestandener Prüfung gibt es die Wobbler dann als Belohnung. Der grüne ist für Onkel 1, ein angeheirateter Italiener (darum wurden als Farben grün, weiß und rot verwendet). Der gelbe ist für Onkel 2, habe mir nichts besonderes bei gedacht. Der gefoilte ist für meine Tante, er sollte eigentlich pink (frautypisch ) werden -ist jetzt nicht wriklich pink, aber passt schon. Alle drei müssen zudem noch eine Aufschrift bekommen, à la: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung", oder "Allzeit Petri Heil" oder sowas. Das muss ich mir noch überlegen, vielleicht wisst ihr ja was kreatives und passendes?!
Der kleine ist mein erster Versuch eines Chubby -zugegeben nicht wirklich gelungen- den ich vor den Fotos gebaut habe. Der entspricht nichtwirklich den Formen, die ich jetzt anhand der Fotos beurteilen kann. Dennoch hatte er beim Bebleien einen guten Lauf, sieht halt nur nicht aus wie das Original...

Ich hoffe, sie gefallen euch.


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weber

die sehn doch gut aus, vor allem die ausgearbeiteten Kiemendeckel gefallen mir sehr gut. #6

Einen Widmungsvorschlag kann ich dir leider nicht geben, aber bei der Größe der Wobbler dürfte dieser nicht allzu lang ausfallen, |supergri finde die Idee aber sehr nett!

@all

Bin heute auch etwas weiter gekommen. Die Turus Ukko Clones und die beiden Papala ShadRap Clones haben nun Tauchschaufeln und werden gerade ausgebleit. Fotos folgen in Kürze.

Gruß
Thomas

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weberei (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

Naja, so klein sind die 3 Wobbler aber auch nicht, etwa 9cm sind es dann doch schon. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Werde aber auch nicht so übermäßig groß schreiben...


----------



## Hannes94 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Theodor, wenn ich dich so nennen darf :q?
 Stimmt schon... aber das ist echt ärgerlich wenn man sich richtig Mühe dabei gibt und man nichts dafür bekommt.

@ all Da Bild so einen Top Jerkbait gebaut hat muss ich natürlich auch mal wieder einen bauen:q um meinen Titel zu verteidigen:q:q:q

C.a 16 cm lang,50gr aus Buche, schwimmend und mit 'ner Rasser aus einer KK Patronenhülse.http://img717.*ih.us/img717/5645/foto0070im.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img132.*ih.us/img132/2853/foto0064y.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Naja, so klein sind die 3 Wobbler aber auch nicht, etwa 9cm sind es dann doch schon. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.
> Werde aber auch nicht so übermäßig groß schreiben...



Alles klar, konnte ich auf den Fotos schlecht einschätzen.


----------



## bild (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ohaa Hannes pass auf hab noch einen  Rohling in 55mm hier liegen.  

Sehen gut aus. Bei dir kommt dank der Größe das Muster  noch besser zur Geltung.

Aber ehrlich mach mal bessere Bilder 

Und nimm stärkere Ösen so filigrane passen nicht zu der Größe.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Theodor, wenn ich dich so nennen darf :q?


Ja, darft Du und andere auch, es ist mein richtiger Vornahme.

Beim Versteckspiel mit Dummy-Namen komme ich mir vor wie ein kleines  Kind, das die Augen zuhält und ruft: "Ihr seht mich nicht".
Warum?
Alleine die Stadt Berlin verdient im Jahr 40 Milionen Euro, weil sie die Namen Ihrer Bürger weiter gibt.

Zum Thema enttäusch und gelinkt werden, könnte ich viel schreiben ich habe (auch durch meine berufliche Tätigkeit) viel Erfahrung.

Nur so viel dazu:
Nehmen wir das Wort "Enttäuscht", es hört sich negativ an. 
Ist es das?
Nicht unbedingt, warum?
Vor einer "Enttäuschung" war (oder wurde) man "getäuscht".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## nepomuk (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leuts,
ich poste mal auf diesem Weg um nicht jede Anfrage einzeln
verfassen zu müssen.
Frisches Material habe ich heute bekommen, ca. zwei cm dick;
dreissig lang.
Jedem Päckchen lege ich noch ein gebogenes Stück bei....
Meine Adresse hat jeder seperat bekommen.
Bitte nicht vergessen eure eigenen Adressen anzugeben|kopfkrat

Gruß Swen


----------



## weberei (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:
Der sieht echt top aus!
Eigentlich hat Bild alles gesagt:
Das Schuppenmuster kommt echt ein wenig besser rüber, als auf Bild's, dafür wären wohl etwas dickere Durchmesser beim Draht für die Ösen sinnvoll. Außerdem: bei Fotos gehst du bei deiner KAmera auf den Makro Modus (sofern deine sowas hat?!), das ist eigentlich überall als Blume dargestellt. Dann werden die was schärfer.

Aber echt ein toller Jerk, kann gut mit dem von Bild mithalten 

Noch ne Frage:
du hast die Einhängeöse um 90° gedreht, sie ist also horizontal statt vertikal. Hast du/hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit sowas? Bringt das irgendwas für den Lauf oder so?


@DrSeltsam:
habe heute nochmal extra nachgemessen: es sind exakt 8,5 cm  Habe also gut geschätzt. Ob die kleiner rüberkommen, kann ich schlecht beurteilen, ich weiß ja wie sie echt aussehen


----------



## Hannes94 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Leute |supergri

weberei  jetzt weiß ich endlich wie das geht mit der Kamera, danke :m Dann bekommt ihr demnächst ein  ordentliches Foto .
.... übrigens, deine Wobbler ssehen auch 1a aus, besonders der überdimensionale Kopf hat was.

Zu dem mit der Einhängeöse... die sind aus 1mm V2A... die halten 
Bei einigen Jerks ist doch ein Sprengring an der Einhängeöse, oder? Der verbessert meines erachtens den Lauf bei einigen Ködern erheblich.  Um diesen Sprengring zu spaaren drehe ich die Öse verkehrt herum ein .


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Bei manchen "Gliding Jerks"-Modellen bringt diese horizontale Schnuröse ein besseres Gleitverhalten , .....für Wobbler hingegen ist sie nicht empfehlenswert , da man so beim Wobbler den Geradeauslauf nicht mehr so einfach einstellen kann(ginge dann nur durch Verbiegen der Schaufel) .

@ Hannes94

Schönes Teil#6 , ....mir gefällt diese dezente Farbgebung#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Serientat


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"Serientat" ist gut - und eine sehr schöne dazu! #6


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

hier meine nächsten, Rapala ShadRap - Nachbauten:

Habe die Rohlinge mit "Niro 2000" einem V2A-Partikel enthaltendem Spray grundiert und erstmals auch die Fliegengitter-Schuppentechnik ausprobiert.






Auch habe ich das erste Mal die Farbübergänge mit dem Airbrush gesprüht und eine Menge dazu gelernt. Die letzte weiße Schicht über dem Netz war mir durch die Maskierung  allerdings etwas zu "hart" im Übergang, weshalb ich diese ganz vorsichtig mit 600er Sandpapier angeschliffen habe. 

Hierbei konnte ich bemerken das die V2A-Partikel der Grundierung wieder etwas mehr zum Vorschein kamen und somit wieder mehr glänzen/glitzern. Also die ganzen Seiten noch leicht angeschliffen.






Das blingbling Element kam dann zum Schluß - und zwar Augen aus Swarowski - Kristallen. :q

Zwar sieht man nun nach dem epoxieren die Diamantstruktur nicht mehr wirklich, aber dafür ergeben sie einen schönen 3D-Effekt wie ich finde.






In der Mitte der roten Augenflecken ist ein kleiner schwarzer Punkt mittels Acrylbastelfarbe und Zahnstocher aufgetragen.

Gruß
Thomas|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Theodor
Sehr schöne Nachbauten, weiter so! 

@DrSeltsam 
Nicht schlecht  das nächste mal versuch doch mal von hell nach dunkel zu sprühen.
Die Idee mit den Glitzersteinchen hatte ich auch schon mal, hoffentlich mögen die großen Damen ihn auch 
Mfg


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi hab mir ein köderkarussel gebaut #6 jetzt zur frage 
wie befestigt ihr eure jerks oder wobbler |kopfkrat an der drehscheibe #c


----------



## bild (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und sowas fragt ein Jerkbaitbauer???




Ne kannst Ösen in die Scheibe machen und dort die Wobbs mit Gummis festzurren oder Draht in die Scheibe einkleben an denen du starke Krokoklemmen dran befestigst.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Jerkbaitbauer,

oder so: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93SKOb5s95Q

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> wie befestigt ihr eure jerks oder wobbler |kopfkrat an der drehscheibe #c



Holzschrauben mit Ösen in die Drehschreibe reindrehen und mit einem einfachen billigen Draht festmachen. Wenn er weich ist, kannst Du den leicht biegen und die Wobbler somit gut festmachen.
Mit Gummis habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht, da diese sich beim Drehen des Köderkarussells immer in einer gewissen Position, wenn der Schwerpunkt des Wobblers genau in entgegengesetzter Stellung zum Boden war, schlagartig um 180° um die eigene Achse gedreht haben, sodass der Bauch des Wobblers immer zum Boden zeigte. Eine gleichmäßige Rotation und somit auch Verteilung des Epoxids war so nicht mehr möglich...


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die tipps werde es mal mit draht versuchen,und so ähnlich wie im video #6 
was haltet ihr von leimzwingen,irgendwo hatte ich mal was mit leimzwingen gelesen,weiß aber nicht mehr wo |kopfkrat


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Mit Gummis habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht, da diese sich beim Drehen des Köderkarussells immer in einer gewissen Position, wenn der Schwerpunkt des Wobblers genau in entgegengesetzter Stellung zum Boden war, schlagartig um 180° um die eigene Achse gedreht haben, sodass der Bauch des Wobblers immer zum Boden zeigte. Eine gleichmäßige Rotation und somit auch Verteilung des Epoxids war so nicht mehr möglich...



Daher die Bauchöse (meistens ja vorhanden) zur Karussellachse hin noch einmal fixieren - dann klappts auch mit Gummibändern...ohne, da hast du Recht, ist das recht bescheiden.

Gruß


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

 ....habe die Tage 'mal wieder die Drechselbank angeworfen und einige Rohlinge gefertigt .

Hier ist ein Dreiteiler-Rohling mit integrierter Tauchlippe nach alter Bauart , .......anders wie bei den Originalen , die Schraubösen als Schnuröse haben , biege ich die Schnuröse aus einen Stück Draht , welches ich in die dünne Lippe einlasse und später mit Epoxykleber einsetze(mache ich bei den dünnen Lippen von Bananenwobblern auch so) .

Die Hakenösen habe ich aus Platzgründen ebenfalls aus Draht gebogen , und zwar ungefähr in der Form einer "8" , wobei die innere Öse etwas kleiner ist als die Äußere und zu dieser um 90° versetzt ist .

Die beiden Ösen dieser Drahtteile habe ich verschlossen , indem ich jeweils einige Wicklungen des überstehenden Endes um den mittleren Schaft stramm herumgewickelt habe , .......ich mache diese Biegearbeit um einen im Schraubstock eingespannten Nagel oder Bohrer .

Die abgekniffenen Enden am Schaft habe ich dann noch bündig abgeschliffen , damit sie nicht vorstehen und sich das Teil noch gut in die 4,0mm bis 4,5mm Bohrung einführen läßt . 

Die Schraubösen , die die Gelenke bilden , gehen im Inneren des Wobblers durch diese Innenösen hindurch und sichern die Hakeneinhänger damit gegen ein Herausrutschen .

Natürlich werden auch diese später mit Epoxy eingegossen .

Der Wobbler ist 12,5cm lang und aus Teakholz , ......meistens benötigen solche Wobbler keinen zusätzlichen Ballast , .....wenn , dann nur ein Wenig hinter der Schaufel , um diese etwas tiefer zu legen , damit sie sich dann gut in's Wasser "eingraben" kann .

Im mittleren Segment konnte ich die beiden Gelenkschraubösen nicht mittig einsetzen , da das Teil zu kurz ist und sie dadurch irgendwo zusmmengestoßen wären und sich nicht komplett hätten eindrehen lassen , ......kürzere Ösen wollte ich aus Stabilitätsgründen nicht nehmen .

So habe ich die vordere Schrauböse unter einen Winkel von ca. 30° Richtung Bauch weisend eingesetzt und dann einfach nur die eigentliche Öse horizontal abgebogen , ........so konnte ich dann wenigstens die hintere Öse gerade und mittig positionieren .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöner wobbler:m


----------



## weberei (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:
Danke für dein Lob 
Ja, stimmt. Man liest schon immer mal zwischendurch, dass viele bei der Einhängeöse einen Sprengring befestigen. Wenn die Drehung den selben Efekt hat, macht das natürlich Sinn 

@Schoenwald:
astreine Nachbauten, sehen gut aus!

@DrSeltsam:
sieht schön aus! Sehr gut gelungen. Die Idee mit dem Swarowski ist natürlich sehr kreativ, macht auch nen gutes Ergebnis. Vielleicht kann man damit ja Frauen fangen?! :m 

@diemai:
sieht gut aus, der Rohling. Die Einbauart der Schnuröse macht nen guten, stabilen Eindruck. Danke dafür, wäre ich selber nicht drauf gekommen. Wenn ich mal wieder ne Banane baue, muss ich das unbedingt auch so machen, sieht vertrauensvoller aus, als normale Bohrungen.




Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Mit Gummis habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht


Erzähl mal :m:q:q
Vielleicht wäre das ein TATÜTATA wert


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wenn er weich ist, kannst Du den leicht biegen


und


Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Mit Gummis habe ich keine gute Erfahrung gemacht



Beides durchaus verwertbar... :vik:


----------



## pangea (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo

@ Alle die,ihr hier schon Bilder schon Bilder eurer Wobbler gepostet habt, Hut ab ! Was ihr hier zeigt wäre teilweise sicher auch kommerziell vermarktbar ( wobei hier nur Schoenwald im stande dazu das auch umzusetzen ), aber wo bliebe da noch der Spass an der Arbeit.

Ich lese hier ja schon lange mit und habe auch schon so einiges gebaut ( und bin das meiste auch schneller wieder los geworden, als mir lieb ist ), habe aber viele " Watschn " einstecken müssen, was das Ergebniss betraf ( aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister ( und den Wobbler vom Besenstiel Thread zu verfolgen ) ).

Derzeit arbeite ich an kleinen Jerks zum Schwarzbarschangeln ( habe im April das Vergnügen diesen Fisch kennenzulernen, wenn Petri mir gnädig ist ) und möchte meine ersten Prototypen präsentieren.

Auf dem Ersten Bild ein sehr langsam sinkender im Weissfischdesign. Die Folie ist handelsübliche Haushalstsfolie, die Augen sind aufgestempelt, die Farbe mit einem Schwamm aufgebracht 2 Schichten Epoxy ( Flexcoat, eigentlich ein Rutenbaulack, aber den habe ich gerade zuhause, weil dem Rutenbauvirus bin ich leider auch zum Opfer geworden ). Das Holz ist Fichte ( 36 Stunden in einem Öl eingelegt, das ich sonst zum Versiegeln meiner Schneidbretter in der der Küche verwende ), die Achse durchgängig aus Edelstahldraht. Irgendwas vergessen ? ach ja : 6,5 cm lang und ca 10 gramm schwer Lauf noch nicht getestet.

Auf dem Zweitem Bild ebenfalls ein fast Suspender, der aber schneller sinkt und deshalb leider eindeutig als Sinker zu bezeichnen ist und so leider für mich fast unbrauchbar geworden ist, aber mal schaun, 8 cm, ca 15 Gramm, Technik und Material wie beim Ersten.

Grüsse aus Graz

Ps leider ist das Fotos verkleinern mit Gimp ziemlich in die Hose gegangen, aber vielleicht das nächste Mal.


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ All schöne Teile habt ihr ihr in letzter Zeit wieder gebaut! #6

Niklas und Hannes super Schuppenmuster! #6#6#6 

Dieter nettes Teil und danke für die ausführliche Erklärung! #6

So ich hab jetzt auch noch ein paar neue.

Da ich ja keinen Titel verteidigen muss und die Wobbs nur mir und den Fischen gefallen müssen, sehen sie halt wie immer in etwa gleich aus.  

Barschfutter, Länge ca. 7cm, schwimmend.


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke west :m

Naja einen Titel musst du schon verteidigen, ....da du ja einer von der ganz schnellen Sorte bist 

Klasse Leistung :m , besonders die Braunen  und Silbernen sind schön.

Verwendest du auch das Shine-Silver von Schmincke? Damit kann man echt tolle Efekte zaubern.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



pangea schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...
> Was ihr hier zeigt wäre teilweise sicher auch kommerziell vermarktbar ( wobei hier nur Schoenwald im stande dazu das auch umzusetzen ), aber wo bliebe da noch der Spass an der Arbeit.



Dank für Dein Lob, das mit Spass hast Du in meinem Fall richtig getroffen.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass mich beim verkaufen jemand mit dem Geld linkt, gäbe es nicht nur Wutbürger, sondern noch Wut - Wobbler - Bauer.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ pangea

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread#6:m , ........sollten das denn ursprünglich Oberflächenköder werden ?

@ west1

Hubert , ........die beiden Unteren gefallen mir am besten , ...die sehen so schön natürlich aus , ..............Top-Arbeit , ....wie immer#6#6#6 !


@ weberei

Hatte mir diese Schnuröse schon vor Jahren ausgedacht , ....mit Schraubösen an der dünnen Lippe ist's echt immer mehr oder weniger problematisch .

Vor allen Dingen verstärkt der eingeklebte Draht ja auch noch die Tauchlippe , da er ja praktisch auch schräge quer durch die Holzmaserung der dünnen Lippe geht .

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## smartmouth (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo ihr alle schön zusehen das ihr alle so aktiv gewesen seid  

nach zu langer Abstinenz durch fam Gründe komm ich endlich malwieder dazu hier im Board zulesen. Bitte verzeiht meine Unfähigkeit es selbst zu finden oder in diesem fall die Suche korrekt zubedienen aber 
WER HAT DEN WETTBEWERB GEWONNEN??? mit link bitte

daaaaaaaanke


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ smartmouth

Schön , das du wieder da bist , ..........der Wettbewerb ist im Sande verlaufen , da der Initiator "Kohlmeise" sich anscheinend schon länger aus'm Thread ausgeklinkt hat .

Waren , soweit ich weiß , sowieso nur Wobbler dreier Teilnehmer eingegangen ,.........von west1 , weberei und meiner Wenigkeit(sorry , sollte ich jemanden übergangen haben) .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pangea:
Willkommen hier bei uns Bastlern 
Schöne Werke, viel Glück mit den Schwarzbarschen!
Ich habe im Sommer die Ehre, diesen Fisch kennenzulernen (bin in den USA #6)

@west:
Wieder top gelungene Wobbler! Klar, man sollte immer auf bewährte Designs setzten, von daher kann ich deine Farbwahlen voll nachvollziehen!

@diemai:
Stimmt, die Schaufel wird dadurch ja auchnoch gestärkt. Hat echt viele Vorteile, dieser Weg der Montage. Werde ich wie gesagt sicher bald mal verwenden.


----------



## pangea (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo

@ diemai
Eigentlich sollten sie gerade noch schwimmend, bzw schwebend sein, um sie knapp unter der Oberfläche spielen zu lassen, aber . . .

Schöne Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## smartmouth (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey diemai 
Dank dir

Wie jetzt? echt? unfassbar! Welle der Enttäuschung durchs www schicke.
Das finde ich mehr als schade aber nun gut kann man wohl schwer noch was dran ändern, verflucht.
Na dann werd ich wohl mal ganz besonders aufmerksam die letzten 6 Wochen hier im Faden lesen damit ich all eure schönen werke auch bewundern kann.

Echt schade mhpf

lg nilson


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Naja einen Titel musst du schon verteidigen, ....da du ja einer von der ganz schnellen Sorte bist


Hannes deswegen muss ich aber keinen Titel verteidigen, wenn andere schneller sind, machts mir auch nix!  



> Verwendest du auch das Shine-Silver von Schmincke? Damit kann man echt tolle Efekte zaubern.


Das Shine-Silver hab ich nicht, mein Silber ist Alufolie.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Honeyball schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Beides durchaus verwertbar... :vik:



Darf ich dazu mal was sagen?:q
Beim Schreiben ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen...erst jetzt als es hier Alarm geschlagen hat...das war keine Absicht - die Formulierung.
Aber wenn man einzelne Satzteile völlig aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, kann man alles mögliche herauslesen...|sagnix

Schönen Abend noch!:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Aber wenn man einzelne Satzteile völlig aus dem Zusammenhang reißt, kann man alles mögliche herauslesen...|sagnix


...genau darauf kommt es doch an :vik: :q:q:q


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> sieht schön aus! Sehr gut gelungen. Die Idee mit dem Swarowski ist natürlich sehr kreativ, macht auch nen gutes Ergebnis. Vielleicht kann man damit ja Frauen fangen?! :m


 
Danke für die Blumen (auch den anderen, die ihr ja auch wieder feine Dingers gebastelt habt). "Diamonds are the Girls best Friends" hehe. Ich wär allerdings schon froh wenn sich ab Mai ne alte Hechtdame dafür interessieren würde. Oder auch ne schöne dicke Barschlady. Komisch, warum finde ich fette Fischfrauen geil und bei dem Menschen lässt michs kalt?! :q

Die Methode wird nun auch konsequent weiter fortgesetzt - der eine Turus Ukko - Nachbau hat auch welche bekommen. Dreht grad seine Runden aufm Karussell, später gibts davon mal wieder ein kleines Video.

Bis denne und Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mahlzeit,

hier wie angekündigt die neuesten Kreationen. Turus Ukko-Nachbauten. Der grüne sollte so nah wie möglich am (geflickten) Original sein, der klassische RedHead-Glitter allerdings auch wieder mit Swarowski-Augen.

Für eine schöne Rundumsicht hier ein kleines Video aufm Karussell.

Und natürlich die Fotos:
















Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...genau darauf kommt es doch an :vik: :q:q:q



Schick mir aber bitte ne PN, sobald die Wahl ansteht! Nicht dass ich diese "Ehre" noch verpasse!!!:q


----------



## weberei (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@smartmouth:
ich fand es auch echt schade, dass der Wettbewerb nicht stattgefunden hat. Kannst ja trotzdem mal im entsprechenden Thread nachsehen und die Ergebnisse anschauen. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199090&page=19&highlight=ank%FCndigung

Leider hat sich Kohlmeise komplett gegenüber dem Thema verschlossen. Er hat sich im BAstelthread zur ganzen Zeit nicht emhr gemeldet (zur gleichen Zeit aber in anderen Themen geantwortet). Ebenso hat er mir auf private Nachichten bzgl des Wettbewerbs nicht geantwortet, ging es um andere Themen habe ich Antworten bekommen... Sehr komisch, dass es sich garnicht mehr gemeldet hat  Aber er wird schon seine Gründe gehabt haben...

@DrSeltsam:
sehr schöne Wobbler!

@Adlerauge:
Haha, ja so ist das. Man schreibt es, schickt den Post ab, es macht plötzlich "Tatütata" und man merkt erst dann -wenn es schon viel zu spät ist- dass man da was doppeldeutiges geschrieben hat. So ist das halt . Hast zumindest schonmal mindestens 1 Stimme bei der Wahl (sofern es nicht irgend einen richtig lustigen Kandidaten gibt )


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weber,

leider sehen die schöner aus als sie laufen. |bigeyes Das Original schlägt deutlich besser aus, aber es geht noch. 

Die kleinen Rapalas laufen jedoch genau wie das Original.  

Habe mal ein Video mit all meinen bisherigen Eigenbauten (bis auf den großen Stickbait mit Gummischwanz - der ging gar nicht und bekommt jetzt ne experimentelle Schaufel^^) im Badewannentest hochgeladen.

Wer Lust hat kann sichs ja mal reinziehen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiuKPaLk8GQ

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

...............absolute Sahnestücke , deine "Ukkos", ......für einen etwas weniger "wobblerverrückten" Angler wohl kaum vom Original zu unterscheiden#6#6#6 ! 

                             Hut ab , ........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diemai,

das geht runter wie Öl... 

...würden die jetzt noch so hauen wie das Original #c würd ich glaub ich keine anderen mehr basteln^^.....aber bin schon an zwei ähnlichen Rohlingen......diese teste ich aber vorher auf Schaufel (schon recht gut) und Bebleiung (im Gange)...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## jkc (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jupp, 
sehr schöne Teile, wie hast Du die denn ausgebleit?
Hatte auch schon mal einen in der Größe versucht zu bauen, aber der hatte sich immer auf die Seite gelegt, war so gut wie unbeschwert. Aber meine Schaufel war auch deutlich kleiner, dünner und leichter...
Die Nachbauten in 20cm laufen bei mir übrigens 1A...

grüße JK


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jkc schrieb:


> Jupp,
> sehr schöne Teile, wie hast Du die denn ausgebleit?



Danke, hm .... so hundertprozentig genau kann ich das gar nicht sagen aber ich meine in der Mitte 2,5g und Hinten noch 2g um auf das Originalgewicht zu kommen. Das hintere Gewicht hätt ich wohl mal weglassen sollen damit sie achtern mehr hauen können. Habe sie vorher immer nur auf die gleiche Lage im Wasser getestet...


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> hier wie angekündigt die neuesten Kreationen. Turus Ukko-Nachbauten.



Schöne Teile, sehen gut aus!#6

Hab auch noch ein paar, Länge wieder 7cm.

Farbe und Epox bekommen sie morgen, wenn ich Lust habe. :q


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo west,

auch wieder schönes von Dir - sieht ja schon fast nach Serienproduktion aus...#6...aber wenn man erst mal ne gute Form gefunden hat....never change a running System...

Die Kopfpartie deiner Folierten werd ich (mit Verlaub) auch demnächst mal ausprobieren. Wollt eh bei den nächsten mal wieder mit Alu arbeiten - jetzt wo ich ne dicke Rolle davon hier liegen habe...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jkc schrieb:


> Aber meine Schaufel war auch deutlich kleiner, dünner und leichter...
> Die Nachbauten in 20cm laufen bei mir übrigens 1A...



Es gibt ja (ich weiß nu grad nicht von welcher Firma - Balzer glaub ich) auch Nachbauten, welche sich dann "Tail Dancer" nennen. Bei denen ist die Schaufel auch vorne nicht so breit aber den ich für meinen Bruder geflickt habe läuft auch längst nicht so aggressiv wie das Original - eher wie meine jetzt.

Eine Kopie, von welchem Hersteller auch immer, in ca. 20 cm habe ich hier noch rumliegen. Der wird dann auch demnächst mal "abprofiliert"...  

Greetz
DrS

P.S.: Ich habe ne neue Liebe ....... hört auf irgendeinen Indianischen Namen .... Abachi


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> P.S.: Ich habe ne neue Liebe ....... hört auf irgendeinen Indianischen Namen .... Abachi



... Abachi verwende ich fast nur noch.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jau, geniales Holz - nicht so faserig wie Balsa, aber fast genauso leicht zu verarbeiten und dabei noch günstiger. 

Außedem braucht man kein so schlechtes Gewissen haben, da es angeblich sehr viel schneller nachwächst als Balsaholz...#c

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na holla die Waldfee!! Astreine Wobbler! 

 Obwohl, .... Balsaholz wächst doch angeblich wie die Pest?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Jau, geniales Holz - nicht so faserig wie Balsa, aber fast genauso leicht zu verarbeiten und dabei noch günstiger.
> 
> Außedem braucht man kein so schlechtes Gewissen haben, da es angeblich sehr viel schneller nachwächst als Balsaholz...#c
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

im Baumarkt bekomme ich gehobelte Leisten mit verschiedenen Abmessungen, die meistend passend sind. Sie werden als Leisten für die Sauna bezeichnet.
Was ich noch verwende ist Pappel, das wird bei uns im einem Sägewerk verarbeitet. Daraus werden Arm- und Beinprotesen gemacht. Es hat dafür das richtige Spez.-Gewicht.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hallo west,
> 
> auch wieder schönes von Dir - sieht ja schon fast nach Serienproduktion aus...#6...aber wenn man erst mal ne gute Form gefunden hat



Naja Serienproduktion würde ich nicht gerade sagen, die natürliche Form gefällt mir halt und es werden sicher noch ein paar von denen gebaut. 
Hechtmaterial hab ich genug, jetzt ist mal kleineres Zeugs dran.




> Die Kopfpartie deiner Folierten werd ich (mit Verlaub) auch demnächst mal ausprobieren. Wollt eh bei den nächsten mal wieder mit Alu arbeiten


Kannst du gerne machen, bin schon gespannt wie deine dann aussehen.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI Schoenwald,

würdest du uns vielleicht verraten welchen Baumarkt du meinst?


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Na holla die Waldfee!! Astreine Wobbler!
> 
> Obwohl, .... Balsaholz wächst doch angeblich wie die Pest?



Danke, das mit dem Nachwachsen stand glaub ich im Buch von Hans Nordin... genauere Quellenangaben kann ich leider nicht angeben - aber das braucht unser Herr Verteidigungsminister ja auch nicht 

@ Feeder-Fischer

Also beim OBI und Hagebaumarkt gibt es das (bei uns) nicht, habe es dann beim hiesigen Baustoffehändler erhalten. 220x28 für knapp 8€. 

@ west1

bin dabei 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> genauere Quellenangaben kann ich leider nicht angeben - aber das braucht unser Herr Verteidigungsminister ja auch nicht
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Der war gut


----------



## weberei (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Laufen ja alle sehr gut! Ok, die Ukko's laufen wohl nicht wie das Original (kann ich nicht beurteilen, habs Original noch nicht in Aktion gesehen) aber sonst sieht das doch alles ganz ordentlich aus!

@west:
Die sehen schon gut aus! Bin gespannt, wie sie dann fertig aussehen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> HI Schoenwald,
> 
> würdest du uns vielleicht verraten welchen Baumarkt du meinst?



Hallo Bei uns gibt es den Globus-Baumarkt der ist auch im Saarland vertreten. Ich denke aber, dass es das Holz auch in anderen Baumärkten gibt.
Es steht bei den verschiedenen Leisten, ist hell undfällt nicht auf, man muss gezielt nachschauen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,

Danke. Werd mal beim Globus schauen, weil es sich doch deutlich besser bearbeiten lässt als Fichte.


Hier noch 4 Neue. Die 2 weißen laufen schonmal.
Die anderen 2 Rohlinge werd ich noch testen, ob sie auch ohne Schaufel laufen. Der Kreis in dem einen Rohling ist eine Rassel.


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Die sehen schon gut aus! Bin gespannt, wie sie dann fertig aussehen



Guckst du, sie sind fertig. 

Lang sind sie 7cm, wie die letzten 20 auch.

Zweimal Firetiger,






zweimal Bachforelle






und zweimal Barsch


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............wie am Fließband wieder , Hubert ,........ und wieder sehr schöne Teile #6, ........ich komme leider die nächsten Tage nicht zum basteln#q .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## nepomuk (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
seht euch mal alte Einwegpaletten an, 
machmal sind die bretter aus Abachie.
Jedenfalls habe ich dort mein Holz her:q

Die Pakete müssten Dienstag ankommen,
sind Samstag auf Reise gegangen


Gruß Swen


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> hi,
> seht euch mal alte Einwegpaletten an,
> machmal sind die bretter aus Abachie.
> Jedenfalls habe ich dort mein Holz her:q
> ...


 
Bei uns auf'fer Arbeit sind die Paletten nur aus schrottigem Kiefernholz , werde aber jetzt verschärft hingucken !

 .............werde wohl Dienstag morgen nicht zu Hause sein , ....kann mir  das Päckchen dann ja Mittwoch von'ner Post abholen , ......danke !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
super schön! Die sind alle klasse, aber deine Firetigers gefallen mir jedes Mal aufs Neue am Besten.


----------



## raetzrico (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Ihr Bastelverrückten
Die Ukko Nachbauten sehen wirklich Klasse aus,und auch die Teile von west1 große Klasse.
Nun mal eine vieleicht blöde Frage. Eine " PN " schicken bedeutet eine persönliche Nachricht schicken ???
Wenn ja wie macht man das hier. Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Päckchen von nepomuk.Vielleicht meldest Du Dich ja mal bei mir.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## nepomuk (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

melde dich einfach bei mir:q


----------



## weberei (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Enrico:
Ja, PN = private Nachricht.

Die schickst du, indem du auf den Benutzernamen des entsprechenden Users drückst. Dort erscheint dann "privat Nachricht an xy schicken". Da drückst du dann erneut drauf und schon kannst du deine Nachricht schreiben.
Dass du am Ende Abschicken drücken msust, brauche ich dir wohl nicht sagen


----------



## raetzrico (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie melde ich mich direkt bei Dir ???
Enrico


----------



## raetzrico (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Weberei.
Enrico


----------



## Naghul (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

hab mal in den letzten tagen ein paar wobbler fertig bekommen,

der hier ist für die ganz große überraschung :q

werden in den nächsten tagen die restlichen dann zeigen

gruss


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,
Vielleicht beißt auch eine ganz große Überaschung überraschend an. 
Gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

eigentlich hab ich ja baupause...aber dann ist mir beim holzspalten dieses wunderschöne stück wildkirsche untergekommen ...


----------



## weberei (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
Sehr schön! Und sehr kreativ  Möge er für dich viele (positive) Überraschungen bringen!

@Mordskerl:
Wow, die Farbe ist mal hammer! Ein wunderbares Stück Holz.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,
Der Rohling ist ja fast zu schade zum lackieren. Das Rot würde sich bestimmt gut machen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab mal in den letzten tagen ein paar wobbler fertig bekommen,
> 
> ...




Hübsch. Aber nicht ganz neu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=151875&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1293183200

vom 24.12.2010, Seite 298

Der Nikolaus hängt leider schon bei Neptun ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> HI,
> Der Rohling ist ja fast zu schade zum lackieren. Das Rot würde sich bestimmt gut machen.



der wird auch nur klar mit Epoxy überzogen. Höchstens noch ein Paar Augen und einen dünnen Streifen. Mehr Natur-wobbs (sogar mit Intarsien!) gabs rund um Weihnachten 2010 zu bestaunen.


----------



## Naghul (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hübsch. Aber nicht ganz neu: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=151875&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1293183200
> 
> vom 24.12.2010, Seite 298
> 
> Der Nikolaus hängt leider schon bei Neptun ...




oh, den kannte ich noch nicht, dann halt mal was anderes


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hab mal in den letzten tagen ein paar wobbler fertig bekommen,
> 
> ...



da fällt mir nicht mehr ein, bin begeistert.
Darf ich das Bild drucken und meinen Schülern zeigen (geben)?
Natürlich mit Quellenangabe.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 

.....geiler Ferrero-Wobbler , .......der zweite ist aber auch super !

@ Mordskerl

So ein Stück DARF man einfach nicht anmalen#6!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> da fällt mir nicht mehr ein, bin begeistert.
> Darf ich das Bild drucken und meinen Schülern zeigen (geben)?
> Natürlich mit Quellenangabe.
> 
> ...




hi,

klar darfst du

gruss


----------



## gerli87 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk

hey,
mit strahlenden augen hab ich heute dein päckchen voll mit
baumaterial bekommen . echt geiles zeugs!!
bestelle bei dir gerne wieder!!

Einfach nur klasse

mfg gerli


----------



## Jack86 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten selbstgebauten vorstellen...bin aber selbst noch nicht zufrieden.

Und danke für die Tips!!!


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jack86 schrieb:


> So dann will ich auch mal meinen ersten selbstgebauten vorstellen...bin aber selbst noch nicht zufrieden.
> 
> Und danke für die Tips!!!


 
.............wär' ich auch nicht , ........das Bild ist verwackelt:q:q:q!

Der sieht doch gut aus , .......für's Erstlingswerk wirklich nicht schlecht , ........läuft er den auch gut ?

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ein weiterer aus der letzten serie


----------



## anglerralf (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal meine ersten Wobbler habe auch ein filmchen vom testlauf des einen wobblers weiß aber nicht wie ich den hochladen kann.


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbs habt ihr wieder gebaut, die Erstlingswerke sehen auch gut aus! #6 



anglerralf schrieb:


> habe auch ein filmchen vom testlauf des einen wobblers weiß aber nicht wie ich den hochladen kann.



Das Video kannst du hier nicht hochladen, hier geht nur verlinken.
Dein Video musst du bei Youtube hochladen und dann den Link zum Video hier einstellen.


----------



## weberei (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
die beiden weiteren Wobbler sind auch wieder hammer geworden! 

@Jack:
ist doch ein gutes Erstlignswerk. Wir haben alle mal klein angefangen, mit ein wenig Übung wird das Ergebnis noch schöner  

@Ralf:
Auch dir: gelungene Erstlingswerke!


----------



## Naghul (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der letzte der serie :g

einen ganz besonderen habe ich noch aber dazu später mehr :m


----------



## weberei (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch wieder super schön geworden!
Bin gespannt auf den "ganz besonderen"


----------



## Naghul (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo so zu den ganz besonderen. ich habe bei der letzten bauphase ein kleinen (5cm) großen tiefläufer dabei gehabt und irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschafft das er so arbeitet wie ich es wollte. da war ich so sauer, das der verfuschte gleich in der mülltonne gelandet ist und ich aus frust etwas "anderes" bauen musste.
um es mir selber zu beweisen, ist das teil naja etwas aufwenidiger geworden. der test in der badewanne war nach meiner ansicht recht positiv und ich war wieder beruhigt :m

das "ding" ist aus pu und der rückendrilling ist mit einem 6mm droßen magneten am rücken fixiert, so das er nicht hin und her baumelt.











so das isser, der süsswassershrimp :q


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,
Tolle Idee sehr gut umgesetzt. Top.
Man kann sich aber schlecht vorstellen, dass der läuft mit den ganzen Beinchen und Fühlern ....


----------



## DrSeltsam (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, dazu kann ich nur sagen: Mega-abgefahren! Da bekommt ja sogar ich Hunger  Top!


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 
Erste Sahne!!! Klasse arbeit. Das mit dem Shrimp ist mal 'ne super Idee, die dicken Barsche haben bei uns oftmals Krebse im magen.
 Zu den anderen Wobblern, echt außergewöhnliche Designs . Gefallen mir echt gut.... bloß die Streifen von dem Zander( ?) sind ein bisschen ungleichmäßig geworden 

Hut ab!


----------



## Naghul (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> .... bloß die Streifen von dem Zander( ?) sind ein bisschen ungleichmäßig geworden
> 
> Hut ab!



jo, du hast recht das hat mich auch geärgert, weil ich den irgendwie komisch gehalten habe. war aber zu spät als ich es gemerkt habe.
ok ab in den keller und als strafe 1000 mal streifen sprühen :q


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hehe dann mal ran an die Pistole und los . Den Fischen ist's wohl egal ...
Wie läuft er überhaupt? Und magst du uns ein Foto von vorne reinstellen, denn  die Form spricht mich echt an


----------



## Naghul (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> .... Und magst du uns ein Foto von vorne reinstellen, denn  die Form spricht mich echt an



von welchem köder meinst du?


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> so das isser, der süsswassershrimp :q



Ist ja mal ne ganz ausgefallene Idee! 
Sieht aber gut aus, Top Arbeit, Naghul! #6#6#6

Würde mich interessieren wie das Teil läuft.


----------



## Naghul (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab noch nie ein video hochgeladen werden das mal machen, mal schauen ob ich das hinbekomme |rolleyes


----------



## pangea (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, ich weiss gar nicht was ich schreiben soll, so beeindruckt bin ich vom Süsswasserschrimp ! Hut ab, dass nenn ich Kunst !

Schöne Grüsse aus Graz


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naghul
Huppala, ich meinte von oben, sorry...Von dem Wobbler im Zander-Design


----------



## Naghul (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> naghul
> Huppala, ich meinte von oben, sorry...Von dem Wobbler im Zander-Design




hallo hannes, glaube du suchst sowas


----------



## Jack86 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@dimail...joa der flankt ganz gut, nur hat er nen leichten linksdrall was sich aber bestimmt korigieren lässt.

Wo bekomm ich eigendlich das epoxi-harz zum füllen der Nut her?
ach ja und was für Farben eignen sich denn am besten zum "anstreichen" der Köder?


----------



## Hannes94 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo hannes, glaube du suchst sowas


  Du hast es erfasst ;
vielen Dank


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

bin lange nicht zum Basteln gekommen. Hab den Thread aber mit verfolgt. Da sind ja wieder ein paar schöne Köder gezeigt worden....Hut ab!

Hab heute meinen Letzten Rohling für diesen Winter fertig geschliffen. Nun habe ich insgesamt 23 Rohlinge die nun fertig werden müssen. Damit ich auch mal was fertiges zeigen kann.....

Und zwar ist der letzte ein Nachbau vom Salmo Perch. Aber eben in 10cm Länge, den gibt es nämlich von Salmo nicht aber hätte ihn trotzdem gern......:vik:
Da bleibt halt nur der Selbstbau von so einem Teil.


----------



## DrSeltsam (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr nice Ralle, dann mal ab in die Lackierhalle. #6

Meine nächsten Beiden drehen auch grad ihre Runden, morgen gibts Fotos...

Gruß


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jack86 schrieb:


> @dimail...joa der flankt ganz gut, nur hat er nen leichten linksdrall was sich aber bestimmt korigieren lässt.
> 
> Wo bekomm ich eigendlich das epoxi-harz zum füllen der Nut her?
> ach ja und was für Farben eignen sich denn am besten zum "anstreichen" der Köder?


 
Zum Kleben nimmt man 5min. Epoxy-Kleber , ....entweder das teure Zeug von UHU oder biligeren aus'm RC-Modellbau , zum Lackieren nehmen viele Leute ein Epoxy von http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de

Zum Bemalen mit'm Pinsel benutzen die Meisten wohl Acryl-Farben(von Schmincke, etc.) , ich selber nehme Modelbaufarben von "Revell" , .....Spraydosen(matt) aus'm gehen natürlich auch , .....das Nonplusultra ist natürlich Airbrush , ebenfalls mit Acryl-Farben !

Hier im Thread steht auch noch 'ne Menge dazu drin , ...einfach 'mal die Mühe machen und durchlesen !

@ Naghul

Dein Krabbeltier ist ja absolut abgefahren , ...voll geil#6#6#6#6#6 !

Hat der Wobbel an BEIDEN Enden 'ne Schnuröse ?

'N Video davon wäre echt nicht schlecht !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jack86 (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@dimai...danke für die schnelle antwort! Ich werd mich die Tage mal wieder an die nächsten wagen.


----------



## weberei (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
sau gut geworden, der Shrimp! Klasse Idee, da muss man erstmal drauf kommen. Schön detailliert gebaut und designed. Ein Lauftest Video würde mich auch mal interessieren.

@Ralle:
schön wieder von dir zu hören! Sehrn schonmal vielversprechend aus, die Rohlinge. Perfekte Nachbauten.


----------



## nepomuk (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> jo so zu den ganz besonderen. ich habe bei der letzten bauphase ein kleinen (5cm) großen tiefläufer dabei gehabt und irgendwie habe ich es nicht geschafft das er so arbeitet wie ich es wollte. da war ich so sauer, das der verfuschte gleich in der mülltonne gelandet ist und ich aus frust etwas "anderes" bauen musste.
> um es mir selber zu beweisen, ist das teil naja etwas aufwenidiger geworden. der test in der badewanne war nach meiner ansicht recht positiv und ich war wieder beruhigt :m
> 
> das "ding" ist aus pu und der rückendrilling ist mit einem 6mm droßen magneten am rücken fixiert, so das er nicht hin und her baumelt.
> ...






Echt geiles Ding.......
.....aber bewegen sich die Viecher nicht rückwärts durchs Leben

Gruß Swen


----------



## Naghul (24. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Echt geiles Ding.......
> .....aber bewegen sich die Viecher nicht rückwärts durchs Leben
> 
> Gruß Swen




...das ist ein fortschritlicher shrimp |supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wildkirsche mit einem Hauch von Robinie, bei Frost geschlagen, Südhang gereift ...


da sind sie. die ränder sind noch nicht geputzt, es fehlen noch ein paar  schichten epoxy, die SChaufel wird noch feingeschliffen. geht einfach  besser wenn man den wobb als griff nutzen kann.

der untere ist zweigeteilt, unten Robinie, oben Wildkirsche. Eigener  Anbau sozusagen. Wohl dem, der einen Bandschleifer oder Tellerschleifer  hat, sonst bekommt man kaum so ebene Flächen hin, dass man sie  zusammenkleben kann.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Schöne Wobbler, den unteren find ich sehr gut gelungen, jedoch hat der keinen Schwanzdrilling?


----------



## weberei (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Immer wieder schön anzusehen, die "nudies".
Dickes Lob dafür!


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Sehr schön - nun muss auf die nur noch das Bentley-Logo... 

@ all

Im Anhang meine #12 und #13 im von west1 nachemfundenen Kopfdesign. Nachbauten eines No-Name-Wobblers, welche nun 2 x 2er Drillinge anstatt 3 x 6er haben. Material Abachi, 14,5g schwimmend, Lauftiefe noch unbekannt aber eher flacher. ^^

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## raetzrico (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul
Immer wieder tolle Stücke die du da entstehen läßt.
@DrSeltsam
Deine zwei gefallen mir auch sehr gut.

Ich hab mal eine Frage . Ich will bei Lureparts nl. vorallem wegen VA Schraubösen bestellen. Weiß jemand ob die einen Mindestbestellwert  haben da ich da nicht auf eine große Summe kämme ??? 

Enrico


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soweit ich weiss kein Mindestpreis. Aber bei 4,90€ Portopauschale würde ich mehr als 10 Schraubösen kaufen!


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Im Anhang meine #12 und #13 im von west1 nachemfundenen Kopfdesign.



Ja sehen gut aus, das Schuppenmuster passt auch ganz gut dazu! #6

Bastel auch gerade an 2 Versuchsjerks und acht kleinen Wobbs.


----------



## DrSeltsam (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke west, raetzrico!

@ raetzrico

besorg dir aus der Bucht doch besser 0,8er 10m Edelstahldraht (ca. 2-4€ excl. Versand) und zwirbel dir die Dinger selbst...


----------



## raetzrico (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär
Bischen mehr ist es schon geworden.
@DrSeltsam 
VA Draht hab ich .Ich möchte für Buchenjerks mal Schraubösen wegen dem einfacheren Handling probieren.

Enrico


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gestern diesen Link gefunden, falls es jemand interessiert! |kopfkrat


----------



## stefano89 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch sehr interessant, leider lassen sich die Bilder nicht vergrößern, außer man steht auf Pixel-Salat ;-)
Aber für Bebleiungsschemata ganz interessant.


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab gestern diesen Link gefunden, falls es jemand interessiert! |kopfkrat


 
Kannte ich schon , ....war früher beim DeutschenHechtanglerClub zu sehen , glaub'ich , ......ursprünglich von einer schwedischen oder finnischen Seite , soweit ich weiß #c|kopfkrat.

                           Gruß , Dieter


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Hier mal noch die neuen von mir.
Freu mich schon aufs erste mal Barsch und Hecht ärgern |rolleyes


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne teile
wie groß sind n die
laufen sie denn auch????


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hab jetzt auch welche von diesen winter


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

Ebenfalls schöne Wobbler, leider ist das erste Bild etwas verwackelt.
der silber-schwarze hat 5cm. Konnte ich leider noch nicht testen.
die anderen beiden haben 4-4,5 cm und laufen ganz ordentlich.


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen echt gut aus
ich lass dat mit den kleinen lieber
mir sind da schon so viele hops gegangen beim sägen
 also 5 cm geht noch gerade so aber größer nen ne


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,
Also unter 4cm wird mir auch zu fummelig. Habe ja bei diesen hier schon keine durchgehende Achse mehr gemacht, weil mit eingeklebten Ösen mehr Platz fürs Blei bleibt.

Ansonsten finde ich die kleinen schöner zu bauen als große.


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja mit kleinen kann man wenigstens alles beangeln und die großen wie Grandma und so beißen ja keine barsche mehr drauf


----------



## Hannes94 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann angelt ihr mal eure kleinen Köderfische 

Das ist der von letztens :q


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,

Der Rote Neon im südamerika Becken ist einfach herrlich...
Ne, spass beiseite, top Köderfisch dein Jerk?! da im Aquarium.


----------



## ...brummel... (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lieber Köderfische als garnichts|rolleyes
naja egal schönen jerk hast da gemacht
Schöner "Plötzenkiller"


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich stehe auch eher auf kleine bis mittelgroße Wobbler#6 !

Habe gestern und heute 'mal zwei Rohlinge gedrechselt und montiert , ...aus'm Pappel-Besenstiel , ...ausgerüstet mit Schraubösen und selbstgebauten Alu-Schaufeln .

Der Zweiteiler ist wohl so gut 10cm lang .

Bin gespannt ob überhaupt ,..... -und wie die laufen werden , ......brauchen wohl noch etwas Trimmgewicht im Bauch .

Beim Zweiteiler habe ich etwas gefaltetes Papier zwischen Lippe und Körper gesteckt , ........dieses simuliert in etwa die Dicke der späteren Lackschicht ,..........habe die Bohrung für die obere kleine Befestigungsschraube so durch die fertige Lippe abgebohrt , ...ohne das Papier würden die Bohrungen im Rohling und in der Lippe bei der Endmontage (nach dem Lackieren) nicht mehr fluchten und ich müsste das Loch in der Lippe dann auffräsen  , um die Schraube sauber fluchtend eindrehen zu können .

Beim Einteiler gibt's dieses Problem nicht , da nur eine Schrauböse zur Befestigung der Lippe dient , ...positioniert(und später nach dem Bemalen eingeklebt) wird sie ja durch den Schlitz im Vorderteil des Rohlings . 

Die beiden Schraubösen im hinteren Teil des Zweiteilers , wären sie beide mittig eingedreht ,......würden sich aufgrund ihrer Schaftlänge im Körper treffen und sich dann nicht ganz eindrehen lassen , ............um dieses "Treffen" zu vermeiden , habe ich das Loch für die Schwanzöse nach oben führend vorgebohrt , ....so "verfehlen" sich die Ösenschäfte im Zentrum des Körpers .

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Die sehen echt super aus! Das Schuppenmuster gefällt mir echt gut und den Aufbau der Kiemendeckel hast du gut hinbekommen!

@FeederFisher & brummel:
auch schöne Wobbler, weiter so!

@west:
Danke für's Posten, ich kannte es zwar schon von holles Homepage, aber ist immer wieder interessant.

@diemai:
sehen gut aus, die Rohlinge. Du magst es scheinbar, immer wieder mal was Neues zu testen und rumzuexperimentieren


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @diemai:
> sehen gut aus, die Rohlinge. Du magst es scheinbar, immer wieder mal was Neues zu testen und rumzuexperimentieren


 
Hahaha , vielen Dank , ...........die sind eher aber sehr alten Designs nachempfunden(allerdings keine auch nur annähernd gewollten Kopien von irgendwelchen speziellen Modellen) .

Lassen sich halt recht einfach herstellen , ......die Köderbauer von "Anno Dunnemals" hatten früher auch schließlich nicht viel andere Werkzeuge und Maschinen zur Verfügung wie der gut ausgerüstete Hobbybastler heutzutage !

..............aber mit dem Herumexperiementieren hast du recht:m!

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hab gestern noch n grandma-clone fertig gemacht fehlt nur noch die schaufel:m


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe gestern und heute 'mal zwei Rohlinge gedrechselt und montiert , ...aus'm Pappel-Besenstiel , ...ausgerüstet mit Schraubösen und selbstgebauten Alu-Schaufeln .



Immer wieder was neues von dir Dieter! #6
Hast auch keine Ruhe deinen Vorrad aufzustocken. 

Geht mir aber genauso, hab auch ein paar neue.

Sind alle ca. 6,5cm lang und schwimmend.






Bei den Barschen könnte die Brustflosse etwas besser sein, hoffentlich stört es die größeren Kollegen nicht und sie beißen trotzdem zu.:q

Als nächstes sind ein paar Jerks dran, zwei sind schon fertig bemalt. Das Epox gibts aber erst wenn ich eine Radfüllung zusammen hab.


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ....mir scheint , das deine Teile immer besser werden , die kann man ja schon in'n Laden hängen#6#6#6 !

Ich habe mittlereweile wieder über'n Dutzend gedrechselte Rohlinge hängen , ........und immer noch Ideen , 'was neues auszuprobieren , ....das Bemalen und Epoxieren wird wieder dauern:q .

Habe letzte Woche auf'm Schrott ca. drei Dutzend Typenschilder für Maschinen aus 1,0mm Alu gefunden , ....leider einseitig bedruckt , aber die Legierung ist recht hart , ........auf diesem verwindungsärmeren Zeug kann ich jetzt auch direkt die Schnurösen anbringen(jedenfalls bei kleineren Wobblern) , ........bei meinem alten 1,0mm Blech wollte ich das nie machen , da es doch recht weich ist !

...............wieder mehr Möglichkeiten:q:q#6!

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Brachsenfan (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,#h

erst mal eine kurze Vorgeschichte.
Nachdem im Januar der Hecht noch keine Schonzeit hatte, bin Ich mit der Spinnrute noch mal am Wasser gewesen.
Als sich eine ganze Zeit lang auf meinen Spinnerbait noch nichts getan hatte, montierte ich einen Jerkbait.
Schon nach ein paar Würfen hatte Ich die erste Fehlattacke.
Ein paar Meter weiter, hing schließlich mein erster Hecht des Jahres, ein gut genährter 65er.
Ein par Tage später war Ich wieder am Wasser und erhielt wieder die einzige Attacke eines Hechtes auf diesen Jerkbait.
Da Ich selbst nur sehr wenige Jerkbaits besaß, wollte Ich mir im Internet noch den einen oder anderen Jerk bestellen.
Allerdings war Ich sehr erschrocken, als Ich die Preise der Jerks sah. Gefallen haben sie mir schon, aber bei den Preisen konnte ich mir leider nicht sehr viele leisten.
So reifte bei mir die Idee, mir meine eigenen Jerbaits zu basteln.
Ich entschied mich für Holz-Körper, da ich dieses kostenlos zur Verfügung hatte.
Fr die Jerks verwendete ich Linden-, Robinien-, Ahorn- und Balsa-Holz.
Die Köder wurden ausgesägt, zurecht geschnitzt und überschliffen.
Anschließend wurde von der Unterseite des Köders her, eine Nut in den Körper des Köders gesägt und mit Schnitzmesser und Schleifpapier breit genug gemacht, um den mit Ösen für Sprengringe und Haken zurecht gebogenen Edelstahl-Draht, in den Köder zu stecken.
Diese Achse wurde mit 2-Komponenten-Kleber in den Köder geklebt.
Nach dem aushärten wurden die überstehenden Reste des Klebers entfernt.
Nun konnte ich die Köder das erste mal mit weißer Acryl-Farbe grundieren.
Dabei stellten sich noch feine Holzfasern auf, welche ich mit einem sehr feinen Schleifpapier entfernte und den Köder noch ein zweites mal weiß strich.
Als nächstes werde ich mit dem färben beginnen.
Dazu später mehr!
Gruß
Brachsenfan
(siehe Bilder)


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ....mir scheint , das deine Teile immer besser werden , die kann man ja schon in'n Laden hängen#6#6#6 !
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter, :m ab und zu streng ich mich halt mal ein bisschen an. :q

Ich schrieb ja schon: Wir können halt nicht genug bekommen.
Hab auch gerade 4 neue Jerkrohlinge gebaut. 

Apropo Blech, ein paar Blinker wollte ich doch auch noch bauen! |kopfkrat :q



> Gruß
> Brachsenfan
> (siehe Bilder)



Ich sehe keine Bilder. #c


----------



## Brachsenfan (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
sorry, hat weng länger gedauert, aber jetzt sind sie da(siehe oben!)
Gruß
Brachsenfan


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Brachsenfan schrieb:


> @west1
> sorry, hat weng länger gedauert, aber jetzt sind sie da(siehe oben!)
> Gruß
> Brachsenfan



Habs schon gesehen! #6#6#6


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter, :m ab und zu streng ich mich halt mal ein bisschen an. :q
> 
> Ich schrieb ja schon: Wir können halt nicht genug bekommen.
> Hab auch gerade 4 neue Jerkrohlinge gebaut.
> ...


 
Ich auch ,.... Hubert ,...... ich auch#c , ........aber immer viel zu wenig Zeit#q !


Werde heute nacht noch'n paar Drechsel-Rohlinge zeigen , ...schaffe ich jetzt nicht mehr , muß gleich zum Job !

@ Brachsenfan

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread , ....wie ich sehe , hat dich der Bazillus schon voll im Griff:m!

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Ralle307 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

so, hab's heut mal geschafft einen Jerk fertig zu machen.......

Es ist ein langsam sinkender mit Rassel im Barschdesing. Aus Balsaholz gemacht und der wiegt stolze 77 Gramm.


----------



## weberei (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
sau gute Köder wieder mal! Die Barsche gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut!

@Brachsenfan:
Willkommen bei uns! Sieht aj schonmal ganz gut aus, was du da baust.

@Ralle:
der sieht echt gut aus! Wie hast du den bemalt?

@all:
ich hatte doch vor Kurzem (naja, doch eher schon wieder ne Weile her) drei Wobbler gepostet, die für Familienemitglieder gedacht sind, die ihren Schein jetzt machen. Heute habe ich erfahren, es machen statt der 3 jetzt sogar 5 Verwandte den Schein (2 Cousins, 2 Onkels und 1 Tante). Heißt, ich muss schnell 2 weitere Wobbler bauen und bin motiviert dazu.
In letzter Zeit musste ich viel für die Schule tun, da wir derzeit eine Facharbeit schreiben. Da musste ich natürlich sehr gründlich vorgehen, um nicht evtl auch in Verdacht des Kopierens zu kommen .  Die ganze Arbeit hat schon viel Zeit in Anspruch genommen und kaum Möglichkeiten für andere Dinge gelassen.
Naja, jetzt bin ich fertig, gebe am Freitag ab, bin motiviert und muss dringend 2 neue Wobbler bauen! Beste Voraussetzungen, wieder zu basteln 
Also seid gespannt


----------



## Ralle307 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> der sieht echt gut aus! Wie hast du den bemalt?



Danke. Die Bemalung stammt noch von meinen ersten Airbrushversuchen. Der lag schon so 2 Jahre in ner Plastikbox rum. Letzten Winter bin ich nicht wirklich zum Basteln gekommen. Die liebe Arbeit und meine Familie. 
Heute habe ich mich durchgerungen die Augen fertig zu machen und dem Teil ne Epoxyhülle zu verpassen. War ja heute dabei den Rohlingen von diesem Jahr die erste Epoxyschicht als Untergrund für die Lackierung zu verpassen. Damit festige ich das Balsaholz und es treiben vom Holz keine Blasen in die Grundierung.


----------



## diemai (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

Top-Teil , dein Jerk , ...sehr gute Arbeit !

@ weberei

Viel Glück bei deinen Familien-Projekten , .......zu viel Mühe brauchst du dir wohl nicht zu geben , .......bei den Anfängern bleiben die Wobbler sowieso nicht lange am Band#q:m!

So , hier noch einige weitere Rohlinge von der Drechselbank , ........ein "PN-Kid"(dürfte wohl geläufig sein) mit angeschraubter Schaufel , ......zwei Wobbler mit durchgehendem Drahtsystem und ein kleinerer Wobbler , ....die letztgenannten drei Stück sind wieder "antiken" Vorbildern nachempfunden(ich mag' die irgendwie#c:m) .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so, hab's heut mal geschafft einen Jerk fertig zu machen.......
> 
> Es ist ein langsam sinkender mit Rassel im Barschdesing. Aus Balsaholz gemacht und der wiegt stolze 77 Gramm.



Sieht gut aus dein Balsajerk! #6 77 Gramm, da ist fast mehr Blei drinne als noch Holz dran ist.



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> sau gute Köder wieder mal! Die Barsche gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut!
> Also seid gespannt



Danke!:m Die gefallen mir auch am besten. :q
Bin ich! |supergri



diemai schrieb:


> So , hier noch einige weitere Rohlinge von der Drechselbank , .......



Dieter sind alle ganz Akkurat bearbeitet, wie immer halt! #6
Vom zweiten, der Nummer 3 hab ich ein paar so billige Nachbauten aber noch nie was damit gefangen.


----------



## diemai (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , ......hier noch 'mal ein Rohling von heute morgen , ........der Körper ist 5cm lang !

Deutlich zu erkennen der Aufdruck auf dem Alublech#c!

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## xt-601 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin beeindruckt, soviele Experten( und das ist mein ernst !) ich habe seid bestimmt 4 Tagen an meinem ERSTEN Wobbler rumgebastelt, die Vorlage ist aus dem Netz  http://www.angeln.de/praxis/raubfisch/wobblerbau

gut, die bearbeitung vom Holz(Meranti[Fensterholz], habe ich noch da gehabt) ist kein Problem aber die Farbe hatt mich fertig gemacht! 5 Farben zum anfang habe ich Versucht das Ding zustreichen das  schaute richtig SCHEI...... aus, Alles wieder Runter noch mal. Wie lange braucht ihr denn so für einen Wobbler? weil mometan bin ich am 5.Tag dran und überlege ob sich das Rechnet?


----------



## bild (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Rechnet? Du musst spaß am bauen haben! Das muss sich nix rechnen 


Normaler Weise brauch man schon so 2-3 Tage aber das kommt darauf an wie schnell und wie lange du an einem Tag baust.


MfG


Niklas


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wobblerbau rechnet sich nicht! Hätt ich all das Geld (auch Lehrgeld) in Wobbler bei ebay investiert würde ich heute nicht mehr in mein Zimmer kommen. Wenn ich all die Bastelstunden für Geld gearbeitet hätte, könnt ich mir auch die teuersten Wobbler aus Apotheken-Katalogen kaufen und hätte die Bude trotzdem voll. Nicht zu vergessen ist der ganze Stress mit der Geliebten wenn man Dreck macht oder einfach nichts anderes mehr als zu Basteln;-)

Nein, Wobblerbau rechnet sich nicht! Man macht es trotzdem ohne nachzudenken#q#h

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Downbeat (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Der neue sieht ziemlich schick aus, gibt es dafür ne Vorlage oder ist das `ne "Eigenentwicklung"?

Eine Frage hab ich noch, geht die Schrauböse durch die Schaufel?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> ... mometan bin ich am 5.Tag dran und überlege ob sich das Rechnet?



Das kommt darauf an, welchen Stundensatz (Mindestlohn) Du für dich rechnest.

Ein teuerer Wobbler kostet ca 20 Euro, geteilt durch 5 Tage ergibt ein Verdienst von 4 Euro pro Tag (wenn er gut wird).
Wenn Du 6 Stunden pro Tag daran arbeitetst, verdienst Du 66 Cent pro Stunde. Von diesem Stundelohn geht noch die Farbe, Spengringe und die Drillinge ab.

In Deinem Fall musst Du es sportlich betrachten.

Viel Erfolg
Theodor


----------



## xt-601 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe keine Schraubösen Verwendet, sind verdrehte Rouladennadeln ich habe mal zwei Fotos vom ersten Versuch, fehlt nur noch der Klarlack und die Augen aus Facettensteinen Ps. Wie Geht das mit den Bildern????


----------



## west1 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Wie lange braucht ihr denn so für einen Wobbler? weil mometan bin ich am 5.Tag dran und überlege ob sich das Rechnet?



Was soll sich rechnen? Wenn du die Dinger verkaufen verkaufen willst rechnet sich das mit Materialkosten und Arbeitsaufwand nie!

Das ist Hobby, egal wie lange man braucht, außerdem machts Spaß und wenn die Dinger fangen noch mehr. :q

Wenn ich Lust hab ist einer in einer guten Stunde reine Arbeitszeit fertig.

Hab letztens aus Jux mal die Arbeitszeiten von 6 Wobblern, je 7cm lang, notiert.

Aussägen, Sägekanten grob schleifen     =  30 Min.
In Form schleifen und Bauchschlitz         =  70 Min.
Drahtösen                                          =  30 Min.
Tauchschaufeln                                   = 30 Min.
Ausbleien                                            = 30 Min.
Einkleben von Ösen, Blei und Schaufel
restliche Bauchnut verfüllen und schleifen = 75 Min.
Alufolie                                               = 60 Min.
Farbe und Beschichten                          = 90 Min. 

6 Wobbler = 415 Min.
1 Wobbler = ca. 70 Min.


----------



## weberei (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
wieder sehr akkurate Rohlinge und sehr abgefahrene Formen dazu.

@xt:
Sieht doch super aus! Dezente Farbgebung, super gearbeitet und sogar schon der Ansatz von Kiemen! Ist doch klasse!

Dass das Basteln sich nicht wirklich rechnet, hast du jetzt ja schon oft genung zu hören bekommen, da brauche ich nichts mehr zu schreiben...


----------



## xt-601 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @xt:
> Sieht doch super aus! Dezente Farbgebung, super gearbeitet und sogar schon der Ansatz von Kiemen! Ist doch klasse!


Danke, für die Blumen!
Aus Holz Bau ich euch Alles:m, aber Lacke, Farben und Tapeten ist ein Grauen#q 
("Der Holzwurm" so werde ich oftmals von Freunden genannt)


----------



## Frosch38 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin, sagt mal wenn ich die Wobbler mit Harz versiegeln möchte sind doch im Gemisch Luftblasen. Gehen die weg wenn ich das Harz auf die Wobbler auftrage oder muß ich noch etwas beachten.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Frosch,

-Luftblasen kann man mit dem Pinsel verstreichen/verschwinden beim Auftragen
-Luftblasen kann man angeblich mit einem Hauch Zigarrettenrauch auf den Rohling entfernen
-Luftblasen können im Gemisch besser entweichen wenn es dünnflüssiger wird, d.h. bei Erwärmung auf dem Heizkörper etc können manche Luftblasen aus dem Gemisch aufsteigen und verschwinden, die Verarbeitungszeit singt aber durch das Erwärmen

Wenn Du deinen Köder vor dem Lackieren schon mit Epoxy versiegelst kannst Du den Umgang damit üben und deine Versiegelung der Lackierung wird später besser!


----------



## diemai (1. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Downbeat

Dieser Köder ist nicht als exakte Kopie von irgendeinem bestimmten Model gedacht , ......ist aber in Etwa nach dem Prinzip des alten "Bomber" aus den 1930/40er Jahren gebaut(nicht der neuere "Bomber Long A) .

http://www.bomberbaits.com/

Ja , ......die vordere Schrauböse geht durch die Lippe , um diese zu sichern , Epoxykleber tut dann bei der Endmontage ein Übriges .

@ xt-601

..............dein "PN-Kid" sieht doch ganz passabel aus , .....sei nicht so streng mit dir selbst#6 !

Kleiner Tip :

Zur Befestigung der Lippe NUR Rundkopf-Holzschrauben verwenden , ....mit Senkkopfschrauben bekommt man die Tauchschaufel NIE ausgerichtet , sollte das 'mal nötig werden , zum Ausrichten die Durchgangslöcher oval zu erweitern , ........die 90° Schraubenköpfe ziehen die Lippe immer wieder in die ursprüngliche Schieflage zurück !

Und wenn du den ersten strammen Hecht auf deine Eigenbauten gefangen hast , wirst du einsehen , das man unser Hobby neben dem angeln nicht in Geld , Profit , oder Verdienst umrechnen kann !

@ weberei

Danke , ....die Vorbilder kannst du dir ja im Link oben auch anschauen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## xt-601 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ xt-601
> 
> Kleiner Tip :
> 
> Zur Befestigung der Lippe NUR Rundkopf-Holzschrauben verwenden , ....mit Senkkopfschrauben bekommt man die Tauchschaufel NIE ausgerichtet , sollte das 'mal nötig werden , zum Ausrichten die Durchgangslöcher oval zu erweitern , ........die 90° Schraubenköpfe ziehen die Lippe immer wieder in die ursprüngliche Schieflage zurück !


Das haste auf den Bildern sehen können?|bigeyes das mit den Senkkopf? Da haste mich erwischt, ich dachte|kopfkrat ich bin schlau nehme Senkkopf-Edelstahlschrauben und Verklebe die Lippe auch noch mit 2K-Kleber ?#qich denke die Schrauben & Lippe bekomme ich nicht mehr runter#c


----------



## diemai (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Das haste auf den Bildern sehen können?|bigeyes das mit den Senkkopf? Da haste mich erwischt, ich dachte|kopfkrat ich bin schlau nehme Senkkopf-Edelstahlschrauben und Verklebe die Lippe auch noch mit 2K-Kleber ?#qich denke die Schrauben & Lippe bekomme ich nicht mehr runter#c


 
Muß ja nicht zwingend notwendig sein , die Lippe nachzurichten , .....aber wenn einem 'mal 'ne Bohrung aus'm Kurs läuft........#c!

Ich benutze Messing-Rundkopfschrauben 2,0mm bis 3,5mm Durchmesser in Längen von 12mm bis ca. 30mm , .......je nach Ködergöße .

Einkleben tue ich nur die Schrauben , ......nicht direkt die Anlagefläche der Lippe , ..........erst richte die Lippe aus und drehe ALLE Schrauben fest ein , ......dann drehe ich EINE Schraube heraus(die Mittlere von meistens drei Schrauben) , bringe Epoxykleber auf die Schraube und in die Bohrung auf und setze die Schraube wieder ein .

Erst wenn der Kleber gut angezogen hat , entferne ich die restliche(n) Schraube(n)und klebe sie dann wiederum ein , ........auf diese Weise muß ich die Lippe nicht mit "nassem" Kleber ausrichten , was leicht zu Ungenauigkeiten führen könnte .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Moin, sagt mal wenn ich die Wobbler mit Harz versiegeln möchte sind doch im Gemisch Luftblasen. Gehen die weg wenn ich das Harz auf die Wobbler auftrage oder muß ich noch etwas beachten.



Ich stelle das kleine Anrührgefäß in ein eitwas größeres mit warmen Wasser. Habe damit die besten Ergebnisse erzielt. Wie Bulettenbär schon schrieb wird das ganze dadurch etwas flüssiger. Beim Verstreichen mit einem weichen Pinsel verschwinden dann die Luftblasen. Den Tipp mit dem Zigarettenrauch habe ich auch probiert - kannste vergessen. Meine sogar das das Epoxy dadurch etwas milchig geworden ist. _Edit: Und immer schön langsam rühren..._

@ xt-601

Der Wobbler sieht doch schon gut aus - weiter so! #6

@ Brachsenfan

Petri!!

@ all

Bei mir sind ein Barsch-Jerk (mit erster Eigenbaurassel) und drei "Luciper" (aus Hans Nordins Buch) gerade rundgeschliffen und warten auf Weiterbehandlung in den nächsten Tagen...

Gruß
Thomas #h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> ... Den Tipp mit dem Zigarettenrauch habe ich auch probiert - kannste vergessen. Meine sogar das das Epoxy dadurch etwas milchig geworden ist. _Edit: Und immer schön langsam rühren..._



Hallo Thomas,
den Typ mit dem Zigarettenrauch habe ich gegeben.

Wenn wir damit bei den Arbeiten die wir gemacht haben (es waren farbige Verzierungen an Schrankwänden) nicht erfolgreich gewesen wären, hätte ich den Tipp nicht gegeben.
Selbstverständlich haben wir das Harz mit dem Föhn erwärmt, damit es dünnflüssig wird. Zudem haben wir Harz verwendet das sehr langsam aushärtet.
Verzierungen mit Harz? 
Ja, das Harz haben wir eingefärbt.

Verschiedene Medienschränke sind (ohne Blasen) heute noch im Gebrauch und sehen immer noch gut aus.

Dass er bei Dir nicht funktioniert hat glaube ich, eventl. hast Du mit anderm Expoy und mit anderen Temperaturen gearbeitet.

Ich beziehe das Epoxy von Rudi Weick:
http://www.rudiweick.de/
er verwendet es auch für seine Bogen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Frosch38 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Tips. Werde es erwärmen klingt recht gut. Ergebnisse werden gepostet. :m


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Theodor,

wie Du schreibst - kann an einer anderen Sorte (habe Behnke) oder sonstigen Faktoren gelegen haben. Erwärmen im allgemeinen ist hilfreich...bestimmt auch mitm Fön gut machbar. 

Wollt nur nicht das jetzt alle "Neulinge" das Rauchen anfangen...|uhoh: 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## raetzrico (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@xt-601 
sehr schön für Deinen 1.

@diemai 
Da hast Du ja mal wieder sehr interessante Rohlinge gefertigt.
Klasse.

Habe mir auch mal ein Päckchen Baumaterial von Nepomuk schicken lassen. Kam am Montag an. Danke Dir für die schnelle Lieferung.
Eine Frage an die Bastler die dieses Material verwenden: kann man mit Einschraubösen arbeiten? Bei Ködergrößen von ca. 10 cm.
Das Material läßt sich ja wirklich super verarbeiten und vorallem das ausbleien ohne zu versiegeln vereinfacht die Sache ja auch ungemein.
Dieser Schaum ist noch um einiges härter als der den ich schon verwendet habe,und läßt sich beser schlefen und feilen.
Bin momentan dabei einige Jerk´s für meinen Vater zu fertigen.  Teils aus Buche teils aus dem neuen PVC Schaum. Der hat sich eine Ausrüstung zugelegt,und ich will Ihn mit ein paar Eigenbauten überraschen.

Enrico


----------



## west1 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Bastler die dieses Material verwenden: kann man mit Einschraubösen arbeiten? Bei Ködergrößen von ca. 10 cm.



Ich traue den Schraubösen in dem Material nicht so richtig, nehme lieber durchgängige Ösen.

Diemai glaub ich hats mal getestet und meinte es müsste halten.
Denk mal er wird später noch was dazu schreiben.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hi Theodor,
> 
> wie Du schreibst - kann an einer anderen Sorte (habe Behnke) oder sonstigen Faktoren gelegen haben. Erwärmen im allgemeinen ist hilfreich...bestimmt auch mitm Fön gut machbar.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

da ich selbst nicht rauche, durfte, wenn wir die Verzierungen gemacht haben, jemand offiziell rauchen und musste nicht ins soziale Abseits.
Ach noch etwas - damit ich keine Plagiatvorwürfe bekomme -
zum ersten mal habe ich den Trick mit Rauch und Bläschen, im Werkzeugbau bei der Firma Siemens gesehen. Ist schon viele Jahre her. Da wurde Graphit mit Epoxy vermischt und Führungsplatten ausgegossen.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre Vakuum, das kann man, wenn man einen Kompressor hat, mit einer Vetruri-Düse erzeugen.
Ich benutze eine Vetruri-Düse zum spannen mit Vakuum, für das Beschichten von Wobbler habe ich es noch nicht probiert.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (2. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Schraubösen halten in dem PVC-Schaum von Nepomuk , .....allerdings solltest du flacher(1/2 Schaftlänge) und dünner(ca. 1,0 bis 1,3 mm) vorbohren .

Den Eingang der Bohrung einige Millimeter tief auf Durchmesser 3,0 bis 3,5 mm aufbohren , so das dort ein Klebepfropfen entsteht , wenn du die Ösen mit Epoxykleber eindrehst .

Ich selber habe noch nicht viel Schraubösen in PVC verwendet , weiß aber vom TU , das die Ami's damit auch keine Probleme hatten ,..... und deren Zeug ist noch etwas grobporiger .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## erikhunt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
also, wie ist das jetzt mit der Erwärmung des Epoxidharzes?|kopfkrat

Zuerst habe ich den Uhu Schnellfest Kleber verwendet und das Ergebnis war ein schöner durchsichtiger Panzer. |rolleyes

Dann habe ich Uhu Endfest gekauft und das Ergebnis war kein durchsichtiger, sondern ein gelber Panzer. #q
Was soll ich machen?|bla: Einen Föhn kaufen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Kössi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
 hab auch Schaum von Nepomuk bekommen. Läßt sich echt gut bearbeiten. Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall mit durchgehendem Draht verarbeiten. Meine Frage dazu, wie bissfest ist das Material? Arbeite meine Wobbs momentan mit Abachi und beschichte 2-3 x mit Epoxi von Behnke, reicht das als ,,Panzer,, aus wenn mal ein Hecht drauf rumkaut?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab auch Schaum von Nepomuk bekommen. Läßt sich echt gut bearbeiten. Ich werde ihn auf jeden Fall mit durchgehendem Draht verarbeiten. Meine Frage dazu, wie bissfest ist das Material? Arbeite meine Wobbs momentan mit Abachi und beschichte 2-3 x mit Epoxi von Behnke, reicht das als ,,Panzer,, aus wenn mal ein Hecht drauf rumkaut?
> Gruß Kössi


 
Jeder Wobbler wird irgendwann zerbissen , egal aus welchen Material(außer Plastik) .

Da ich bei uns heutzutage nicht mehr in die Verlegenheit von Massenfängen komme , kann ich dazu nix sagen , .........aber mehr Schichten wie du mach' ich auch nicht 'rauf .

Bei PVC ist's außerdem egal , ob das Finish beschädigt wird oder nicht , da das Material kein Wasser aufnimmt .

Einige meiner "alten Schlachtrösser" habe ich während des Winters auch schon 'mal wieder neu überlackiert , ...ist ja kein Problem so zwischen den Neubauten .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



erikhunt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was soll ich machen?|bla: Einen Föhn kaufen?
> 
> Danke im Voraus.



... eine Freundin angeln, die hat bestimmt einen Föhn.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@erikhunt: Spar dir das Geld für teure Kleber. Ich kann dir nur das 5 Min Epoxy Harz von R&G empfehlen, erhältlich bei Conrad. Das benutzen die meisten hier zum Einkleben von Ösen und zum Versiegeln kleinerer Wobbler. 

Aber 5 Min Epoxy zu erwärmen halte ich für Unsinn. Da kommt es doch auf jede Sekunde an (zumindest bei meiner Arbeitsweise). Da hilft nur vorsichtig mischen das erst keine Luftblasen entstehen. Der Tipp des Erwärmes galt dem 50 Min Behnke Harz und ähnlichen.


----------



## Kössi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai,
hast recht, wenn der Körper selbst es aushält wird er halt mal neu überpinselt. Hab letztens auch mal ein paar uralt Wobbler  mit neuen Technicken ,veredelt, und schon stehen sie auf der Warteliste fürs Frühjahr. Bin ausserdem gerade dabei mir airbrush zuzulegen und da wird wohl noch der ein oder andere Wob. oder Jerk in neuem Glanz erscheinen.:vik: Gruß Kössi


----------



## erikhunt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär
Ich meine, ob ich den Uhu Endfest irgendwie erwärmen soll, damit der Panzer härter wird.
Da steht auch auf der Packung geschrieben, dass man das machen kann, also auf 300°C erwärmen.
Ich dachte der Uhu Endfest wäre noch härter und noch durchsichtiger als Uhu Schnellfest, sieht aber nicht so aus.


----------



## erikhunt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schönwald, da hast du auch recht :q


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

erik
 mit Uhu habe ich das nicht probiert, nur mit Patex.
Allerdings reicht einfaches Erwärmen nicht aus, da muss man schon bis zum Aushärten erwärmen. So jedenfalls meine Erfahrung.
Gruß A


----------



## erikhunt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werde etwas neues probieren.
Uhu Endfest ist wirklich nicht zum Wobbler Lackieren geeignet.:c


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



erikhunt schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär
> Ich meine, ob ich den Uhu Endfest irgendwie erwärmen soll, damit der Panzer härter wird.
> Da steht auch auf der Packung geschrieben, dass man das machen kann, also auf 300°C erwärmen.
> Ich dachte der Uhu Endfest wäre noch härter und noch durchsichtiger als Uhu Schnellfest, sieht aber nicht so aus.



Zu erwärmen und sonst noch.
Bei meiner früheren Arbeit haben wir viele Klebeversuche gemacht.
Die Proben wurden im Wärmeschrank auf verschiedene Temperaturen erwärmt und später mit der Zereißmaschine zerissen.
Du hast ganz recht, die Proben die wir mit der max. Temperatur erwärmt werden, haben die höchte Festigkeit.
Das Erwärmen hat noch einen anderen Vorteil, das Harz wird ganz dünnflüssig und kriecht besser in die Poren vom Holz.

Der 5-Minutenkleber lag in der Festigkeit weit unter dem z.B. Endfest 300 von Uhu, auch wenn beide nicht erwärmt wurden.

Für einen Wobbler macht ein bischen Festigkeit mehr oder weniger nichts aus. Deshalb ist es egal ob Endfest 300 oder 5-Minutenkleber.

Mich wundert es, dass fast alle die über Kleber schreiben, den 5-Minutenkleber verwenden.
Ich benutze Kleber den Rudi Weick für seine Bogen verwendet. Er kostet nur ein Bruchteil von UHU-Plus.

Die Topfzeit ist etwas länger als bei UHU-Plus und die Aushärtzeit auch.

Wenn ich die Schaufeln klebe, kann ich sie in aller Ruhe in die richtige Stellung fixieren und danach habe ich alle Zeit.
Die Klebearbeiten mache ich meistens abends und am nächten Morgen sind die Klebestellen ausgehärtet.
Wenn die Zeit kürzer sein muss verwende ich den Föhn.

Zum Lackieren verwende ich meistens wetterfesten Lack wie er für Treppenstufen aus Holz verwendet wird, der färbt nicht gelb.

Bei allen Materialien die für für den Bau von Wobblern, Blinker und sonst.  Angelzubehör verwende, schaue ich zuerst was am besten für den jeweilgen Zweck geeignet ist.
Erst danach schaue ich wo ich die Materialien kostengünstig einkaufen kann.

Wenn ich z.B. an einem Wobbler zwei Stunden Arbeit aufgewendet habe, und er gut geworden ist, soll ich dann rechnen, ob der Kleber dafür 5 oder 6 Cent gekostet hat?

Das ist meine persönliche Vorgehensweise.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ralle307 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



erikhunt schrieb:


> Ich werde etwas neues probieren.
> Uhu Endfest ist wirklich nicht zum Wobbler Lackieren geeignet.:c



Uhu Endfest 300 ist ja ein Kleber mit gelblich trüber Färbung. Den verwende ich nur um bei Wobblern die Ösenschrauben oder das Drahtsystem einzukleben. Tauchschaufeln klebe ich mit den 5min Epoxy ein. 
Der 5min Epoxy von Behnke ist bis jetzt der beste den ich hatte. Wenn man den Epoxy und den Köder vorher auf etwa 40-50°C Tempert, kann man den Harz einwandfrei und ohne Bildung von Bläschen und ohne der Bildung von Beulen und Dellen verarbeiten. Auch die kleinen Kraterähnlichen Stellen auf den Köder wo es scheint als ob das der Epoxy nicht haftet reduzieren sich deutlich. Ein Nachteil gibt es aber.....durch das Tempern verringert sich die Verarbeitungszeit auf etwa 3 min. und dann fängt der Harz an Fäden zu ziehen.


----------



## erikhunt (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald 
Dieser Lack, den du erwähnt hast, glänzt er dann wie Epoxid, oder ist das ein weiches Ding? 
Ich habe auch schon einen Bootslack benutzt, der ist aber weich wie ein Gummi.






@Ralle307
UHU Schnellfest ist genauso transparent, der erhärtet aber schnell und ich habe auch ein Köderkarussel deswegen gebaut, damit ich die 5-min Kleber nicht verwenden müsste.

Na Leute, was benutzen sie dann die bei Rapala, ist das ein Epoxid, oder ein einfacher Lack, oder wie?
Mir is es wichtig, dass der Köder am Ende glänzt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich gehe davon aus das die Rapala Wobbler mit 2K Klarlack versiegelt sind. Solcher Lack ist auch extrem widerstandsfähig. Die Verarbeitung und Lagerfähigkeit nicht so easy. Mir ist mal der Lack innerhalb von 6 Monaten eingetrocknet#q und man braucht entsprechende Airbrushpistolen/Düsen. In Airbrushforen findet man hierzu viele Infos.

Der Behnke 5Min Kleber härtet bei mir leicht gelblich aus. Auch ist die Verarbeitungszeit bei mir mindestens 10 Minuten. Ich verwende nur noch den von R&G (Conrad). Der ist klar und wirklich auch nur 5MIn verarbeitbar. Aber alles nur zum Kleben...

@schoenwald: Ist dein verwendeter Lack ein Polyurethanlack? 1K oder 2K? Vielleicht sogar der von vielen so heiss gesuchte Lack der sich zum Dippen eignet?

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## bild (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die bei Rapala werden für den abgebildeten Köder wohl  normalen Klarlack nehmen denn umso billiger umso mehr Gewinn.


MfG

Niki


----------



## Ralle307 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, der Behnke 5min Epoxy vergilbt leicht beim Aushärten. Je nach Untergrund etwas mehr oder weniger. Auf Wasserbasis Farben/Lacke verhält er sich ziemlich neutral. Auf Holz oder Gips ist der Vergilbungseffekt enorm.

Sorry, Hab wohl den Schnellfest mit dem Endfest verwechselt.....!

Hab da so eine Idee, es gibt ja frei unterwasser geeigneten Bootsklarlack der so Schlag und Kratzfest ist wie Parkettlack. Den könnte man doch auch für das Versiegeln von Wobblern verwenden. Nur habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden von welchem Hersteller man den bekommen könnte. Habe nur in Bootsforen gelesen das es solchen Lack auch frei verkäulich geben könnte.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Infos über den Lack?


----------



## Ralle307 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Die bei Rapala werden für den abgebildeten Köder wohl  normalen Klarlack nehmen denn umso billiger umso mehr Gewinn.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



Einfachen Klarlack werden die wohl nicht verwenden......Die haben da bestimmt eine Umweltfreundliche spezielle Rezeptur was ihre Lacke angeht. Die meisten Lacke haben ja den Hinweis das sie Umweltschädlich sind. Wenn das eine Umweltorganisation mitbekommen würde das die Schädliche Substanzen an ihren Ködern verwenden dann könnte Rapala dicht machen. Garnicht auszumalen was das für ein Skandal wäre. Bei mitunter 40.00Stück Pruduktionsmenge am Tag.......|uhoh:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai hat mir mal diesen hier empfohlen: http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php...368a056d239ba9c/cl/details/cnid/PSA/anid/PSAA

Konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen. Hab im Moment leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit -besser gesagt gar keine- um zu basteln. Schade.


----------



## diemai (3. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Diemai hat mir mal diesen hier empfohlen: http://www.modulor.de/shop/oxid.php...368a056d239ba9c/cl/details/cnid/PSA/anid/PSAA
> 
> Konnte ihn aber noch nicht testen. Hab im Moment leider nicht mehr so viel Zeit -besser gesagt gar keine- um zu basteln. Schade.


 

Modellbauspannlack , ......z. B. von Graupner , .......ergibt dünne Schichten und ist mit vielen , besonders lösungsmittelhaltigen Farben sowie Permanentmarkern nicht kompatibel .

Einkomponentig ,.... härtet schnell und hart aus , .......aufgrund der geringen Schichtdicke wohl nur auf reinem Barsch, -und Forellenwobblern zu verwenden .

Ich streiche ihn AUF Epoxy , da er noch 'nen Tick härter wird .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @schoenwald: Ist dein verwendeter Lack ein Polyurethanlack? 1K oder 2K? Vielleicht sogar der von vielen so heiss gesuchte Lack der sich zum Dippen eignet?



Hallo Björn,

es ist ein billiger 1K-Lack aus dem Baumarkt.
Die Pinsel kann ich mit Wasser reinigen.

Ich schreibe was auf der Dose steht:

- Glänzend,
- farblos,
- Innen/Aussen,
- für Holz, Metall, Hart-PVC
- wetterbeständig,
- stoß- und schlagfest,
- schnell trocknend,
- Oberflächentrocken nach ca. 1 Stunde, überarbeitbar
   nach ca. 10-12 Stunden.

Mit der Airbrush habe ich den Lack noch nicht verwendet.
Die Überzugsschicht streiche ich 2 Mal, mit einem 8 mm breiten Rotmarderpinsel.

Wenn das Wetter wärmer ist und ich wieder mit der Airbrush arbeite, werde ich testen ob er damit gut zu verarbeiten ist.

Meine Rapala-Nachbauten sind aus hart aufgeschäumtem Polystyrol, die werden von Lack mit Lösungsmitteln angefressen, von diesem Lack nicht.

Somit kann ich den Lack für meine aus Holz gefrästen und für die geschäumten Wobbler verwenden.

Meine Arbeitsschritte:
- Zuerst alles kleben mit dem bereits erwähnten,
  langsam aushärtbaren Epoxy.
- Kleine Beschädigungstellen werden mit dem gleichen
  Epoxy, gemischt mit feinen Holzspänen ausgebessert.
  Die Mischung deshalb, damit das langsam aushärtbare
  Epoxy nicht verläuft.
- Danach wird der Körper nachgeschliffen.
  Zum Schluss mit feinem Schmirgel.
- Jetzt wird der Wobbler in den oben beschrieben 
  Klarlack getaucht und aufgehängt, damit er gut 
  abtropfen kann.
- Wenn diese Schicht hart ist, wird die Oberfläche 
  nachgeschliffen.
- Und wieder mit dem gleichen Lack gestrichen.
- Die Oberfläche ist nun glatt und glänzend.
- Es flgt ein Nachschliff mit 400er Schmirgel.
- Dann zwei Schichten Farbe weiß, gestrichen oder 
  mit Airbrush.
- Als vorletzter Schritt werden die Endfarben mit
   Airbrush gepritzt.
- Im letzten Schritt 2 Schichten Klarlack.

Bei den Wobblern aus Schaumstoff wird nur die Schaufel mit Epoxy geklebt, da die Oberfläche glatt ist, wird nichts versiegelt, da kann ich mit der weißen Farbe (eine Schicht) anfangen.

Zum trocknen der einzelnen Schichten verwende ich ein Stück Schaumrohr für die Heizungsrohre, das ich mit Zahnstocher bestücke. Damit das Schaumrohr stehen bleibt, habe ich es auf ein kleines Brett geklebt.

Bei den Farben halte ich mich an die (alten) Rapala Wobbler.
Obwohl ich die Schuppenmuster und sonstige schöne Bemalungen, die ich in den Beiträgen sehe, sehr bewundere.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hab da so eine Idee, es gibt ja frei unterwasser geeigneten Bootsklarlack der so Schlag und Kratzfest ist wie Parkettlack. Den könnte man doch auch für das Versiegeln von Wobblern verwenden. Nur habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden von welchem Hersteller man den bekommen könnte. Habe nur in Bootsforen gelesen das es solchen Lack auch frei verkäulich geben könnte.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Infos über den Lack?



... Bootsklarlack habe ich probiert, er vergilbt sehr,
zumindest den ich habe, er steht noch bei mir herum.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielleicht kann der Eine oder Andere damit ja 'was anfangen , ..........der Link kam gerade auf 'ner anderen Seite !

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/2033829.pdf

Da gibt's noch viel Interessantes zu entdecken , einfach 'mal "fishing lures" in die Suchfunktion eingeben , ....dann erscheint eine Liste mit Köderbeschreibungen , ....wenn man wiederum diese Einzelbeschreibung anklickt , kommt eine Detailbeschreibung mit Daten zu dem Patent , .........weiter unten kann man dann die Patentzeichnung als PDF downloaden !

Viel Spaß beim stöbern !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann der Eine oder Andere damit ja 'was anfangen



Danke für den Link, Dieter! :m
Ist ganz interessantes Zeugs dabei! #6


----------



## Frosch38 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Soo Jungs....
> Mein Köderkarussell mit 2 neuen Jerks



Klasse Karussell hast auch aus der Microwelle den Motor ausgebaut. #6


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI Schoenwald,
Diesen Lack den du eine seite zuvor beschrieben hast, hört sich ja interesant an. Möchtest du uns vielleicht mal ein Bild des Lqckes zeigen, bzw, wo du ihn gekauft hast?


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@schoenwald: Ich habe schon viele Lacke gesehen mit so einer Beschreibung. Aber mangels Geld habe ich noch keinen gekauft. Mir ist es zu risikoreich einfach drauflos zu kaufen. Mich interessiert die Konsistenz des Lackes. Kann man darin die Köder dippen ohne das beim Aufhängen der ganze Lack wieder abfliesst? Durch eine Airbrushpistole möcht ich sowas nicht jagen. Das war auf den 2K Auto-Klarlack bezogen.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das würde ich mich meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen. Das würde mich sehr interessieren, was Du genau für einen Lack benutzt. Kannst ruhig den Baumarkt nennen, das ist ja erlaubt, am Besten wäre sicherlich noch ein Bild von der Dose!

Den "ultimativen Lack" finden wir irgendwann schon noch. Zumindest den für reine Barschwobbler. Sowas suche ich schon lange,... nur fehlt mir einfach gerade die Zeit mich intensiv durch die lacke zu testen. Im Sommer wird das bestimmt mal wieder was, es muss doch _diesen einen_ Lack geben...


----------



## angler1996 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ihr es unbedingt mit Erhitzen testen wollt, nehmt Pattex ( nicht  den Schnelltrockner), so 100°C dürfen es schon sein.
Allerdings wirklich Erhitzen bis zur kompletten Aushärtung, damit zeitintensiv, aber klar und salzwasserbeständig ( in Norge gestestet)
Geht aber nicht auf jedem Holz ( wegen Harzanteilen)

Gruß A.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Das würde ich mich meinen beiden Vorrednern anschließen. Das würde mich sehr interessieren, was Du genau für einen Lack benutzt. Kannst ruhig den Baumarkt nennen, das ist ja erlaubt, am Besten wäre sicherlich noch ein Bild von der Dose!
> 
> Den "ultimativen Lack" finden wir irgendwann schon noch. Zumindest den für reine Barschwobbler. Sowas suche ich schon lange,... nur fehlt mir einfach gerade die Zeit mich intensiv durch die lacke zu testen. Im Sommer wird das bestimmt mal wieder was, es muss doch _diesen einen_ Lack geben...



Hallo,

der Lack ist vom Baumarkt (Bauhaus in Speyer).
Wie viel er gekostet hat habe ich mir nicht gemerkt,
das kann man im Bauhaus erfragen, die Dose habe ich abgebildet.
Der Inhalt 375 ml ist viel, es fehlt jetzt ca. ein Drittel für ca. 40 Wobbler. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @schoenwald: Ich habe schon viele Lacke gesehen mit so einer Beschreibung. Aber mangels Geld habe ich noch keinen gekauft. Mir ist es zu risikoreich einfach drauflos zu kaufen. Mich interessiert die Konsistenz des Lackes. Kann man darin die Köder dippen ohne das beim Aufhängen der ganze Lack wieder abfliesst? Durch eine Airbrushpistole möcht ich sowas nicht jagen. Das war auf den 2K Auto-Klarlack bezogen.
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn



Hallo Björn,

wenn ich die Rohlinge tauche läuft Lack herunter, den lasse ich in die Dose zurückfließen, wenn dann nur noch ein par Tropfen abfließen hänge ich die Wobbler an die abgebildete 
Vorrichtung.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## erikhunt (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...wenn man einen alten Pinsel benutzt :c


----------



## diemai (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



erikhunt schrieb:


> ...wenn man einen alten Pinsel benutzt :c


 
Die Fische stört's nicht , ........das Problem sind eher die zu kleinen Haken :m!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Lack ist vom Baumarkt (Bauhaus in Speyer).
> Wie viel er gekostet hat habe ich mir nicht gemerkt,
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Infos!
Werd mich mal im unserem Bauhaus umschauen, ob ich dort den Lack auch finde. Wenn Du so damit zufrieden bist, probier ich den im Sommer auch mal aus, wenn ich mehr Zeit zum Basteln habe!


----------



## xt-601 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:vik: Ich persönlich habe für meinen ersten Wobbler einen so genannten "Kunststoff-Siegel" benutzt dieser ist eine Art Parkettlack & Bootslack und recht wiederstandsfähig und abhänig vom Untergrund glänzend oder seiden-matt. Den Wobbler habe ich getaucht und der hatt eine TOP Oberfläche ohne Blasen oder andere Einschlüsse der einzige nachteil ist das der Siegel eine Temp von mindestens 23° und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit von 5% da er sonst sehr lange benötigt um auszuhärten. Die normale Trockenzeit liegt bei 1-2 Tagen.


Ps. Schoenwald deine Wobbler sehen gut aus besonderst spicht mich die Form der W. an, da ich noch Anfäger bin möchte ich höfflicht Fagen ob du mir die Schablone für diesen Wobbler zur Verfügung stellen würdest? Ich würde gern diesen nachbauen das soll dann der Zweite werden den ich baue.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI,
schöner Wobbler erikhunt.

Nach dem Klarlack werd ich mal mal umschauen, denn an das versiegeln mit Epoxy habe ich mich noch nicht herangetraut. Bestimmt gibt es die Dose auch als kleineres Gebinde. Mal schauen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Schoenwald, 
genau danach hab ich gesucht! Werde mir den in nächster Zeit auch zulegen.

Gruß,
Björn

Ich hoffe das 5 bis 6 Schichten davon ersetzen mein Epoxieren.:vik:


----------



## Naghul (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi leute,

habe mal die letzten tage mit einem huchenspzi  angefangen 2 wobbler zu entwickeln. die sind kanpp 23cm lang und vom dekor etwas dezenter ausgefallen. mal sehen ob sie den zielfisch einbringen #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Tolle Wobbler!


----------



## west1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> habe mal die letzten tage mit einem huchenspzi  angefangen 2 wobbler zu entwickeln.



Sehen gut aus! #6
Ne Bachforelle wäre auch noch gutes Huchenfutter.  


Hab vorhin ein paar Jerks den letzten Anstrich verpasst , jetzt drehen sie gerade die letzten Runden im Rad.

Bilder gibts morgen, vorab mal ein kurzes Video.  

[youtube1]BNabzSvON1Y[/youtube1]


----------



## diemai (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


..............es dreht und dreht und dreht......:q , .........die rot marmorierten Köder sehen sehr interessant aus , Hubert , ......und deine Köderwand hast du nach Hans' Nordins Buch nachgebaut , ...gib's zu:q:m !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............es dreht und dreht und dreht......:q



Dieter es hat sich ausgedreht.

Hab sie vorhin aus dem Keller geholt dass ich wieder sägen und Schleifen kann.






Musste gerade mal im Buch nachschauen was für eine Köderwand der Hans hat. 

Nein dem hab ichs nicht abgeguckt. Hatte irgendwo mal ein Bild gesehen wo einer eine Eckschiene an die Wand gedübelt hatte und dort hingen seine Wobbs.
Habs dann bei mir ähnlich gemacht.


----------



## weberei (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
Wie immer super gelungene Wobbler! Hoffen wir, dass sie die Zielfische bringen!

@west:
Auch sehr schöne Jerkbaits. Sehen super aus. Die Köderwand ist echt voll |bigeyes Aber das ist vermutlich nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt


----------



## diemai (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

................war ja auch nur'n Scherz mit der Köderwand , Hubert , ............meine Wobbler fristen ein eher dunkles Dasein in diversen Boxen und Schachteln , wo sie wild neben,-und übereinanderliegen(auf natürliche Weise vermehren tun sie sich trotzdem nicht:q)!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> ...
> Ps. Schoenwald deine Wobbler sehen gut aus besonderst spicht mich die Form der W. an, da ich noch Anfäger bin möchte ich höfflicht Fagen ob du mir die Schablone für diesen Wobbler zur Verfügung stellen würdest? Ich würde gern diesen nachbauen das soll dann der Zweite werden den ich baue.



Hallo,

im Anhang sind zwei Bilder, bei der JPG-Datei kannst Du mit der Größe variieren.
Die PDF-Datei kannst Du drucken und die Maße direkt abnehmen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Theodor,

danke meinerseits für die Schablone, freu mich immer über neue Vorlagen und speicher immer fein alles ab was ich bekommen kann... kannst du eigentlich sagen wie tief die ungefähr laufen? Habe eher flachere Gewässer hier und der scheint ja eher ein Tiefläufer zu sein.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (5. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor,
> 
> danke meinerseits für die Schablone, freu mich immer über neue Vorlagen und speicher immer fein alles ab was ich bekommen kann... kannst du eigentlich sagen wie tief die ungefähr laufen? Habe eher flachere Gewässer hier und der scheint ja eher ein Tiefläufer zu sein.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

ja das stimmt, es sind Tiefläufer.

Da ich sie schwimmend baue, lasse ich sie immer wieder etwas hoch kommen, wenn sie mir zu tief gehen.

Ich habe schon versucht mit verschiedenen Schaufel und Winkeln sie zu Flachläufern zu machen, ohne Erfolg. So wie sie sind, laufen sie am besten.

Als Flachläufer verwende ich Nachbauten von Original-Rapala, Größe 9, 11 und Husky 13. die Maße entsprechen sehr genau den Originalen. Eine Ausnahme ist das Gewicht, Einige mache ich, für Stellen an denen ich nicht sehr weit werfen muss, geringfügig leichter. Die laufen dann sogar besser als das Original.

Neu, habe ich eine Serie Rohlinge - Illex-Nachbauten - gemacht, 6 davor habe ich ganz fertig, um ab dem Sommer testen, ob sie fängig sind. Wenn ja, werden alle fertig gemacht, wenn nicht, werden sie zum Grillen verwendet.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## DrSeltsam (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Theo,

danke für die Bestätigung, das sie eher tief laufen...

da geh ich nun erst mal nicht weiter drauf ein, kommt bestimmt irgendwann noch mal wenn ich die nachbastel...

hier meine neuen Rohlinge...alle mit Rassel, nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie leicht sich so etwas verwiklichen lässt, ist ja echt kein Thema....

....habe mir auch Gedanken über die visuelle Darstellung gemacht und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, das es so besser wirkt und deutlicher ist als der reflektierende Tisch...ab sofort also nur noch so....

... auf dem dritten Foto ist die Hülse übrigens eine noch nicht abeschossene 22lfb-Hülse, mal gespannt ob die irgendein Hecht mal knallen lässt...^^ ...wohl eher nicht

Gruß 
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und hier die anderen Pics...


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> ... auf dem dritten Foto ist die Hülse übrigens eine noch nicht abeschossene 22lfb-Hülse, mal gespannt ob die irgendein Hecht mal knallen lässt...^^ ...wohl eher nicht
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas


 
Hihihi , ........Wobbler mit integrierter Sprengfalle:q:q!

Schöne Rohlinge#6!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> stel...
> 
> hier meine neuen Rohlinge...alle mit Rassel, nachdem ich gemerkt habe wie leicht sich so etwas verwiklichen lässt, ist ja echt kein Thema....
> 
> ...



die Idee mit den Reisszweckköpfen wurde direkt abgespeichert. Ich verzichte bisher fast immer auf Rasseln, weil mich die Fummelein ein Stück Blech Durchmesser 6 halbwegs rund zu feilen zu viele Fingernägel kostet. da kann ich nur alle 3 Wochen eines machen :q


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kann mir bitte nochmal jemand einen handelsnamen für die klebealufolie (gerne auch eine goldfolie, kupferfolie, ...) nennen?

Die Küchenalufolie ist einfach zu dick, schlägt immer Falten. Und SChokoladenpapier hat Nebenwirkungen ....

Vielleicht auch gleich eine Bezugsquelle.

Irgendwie muss ich als erklärter Nicht-Faschingler ja den Tag rumbringen.

Danke Jungs.


----------



## xt-601 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|wavey: Guten Morgen,

Danke Schoenwald für die Schablonen#6 ich habe die kommenden Wochen wenig Zeit aber ich werde sofort nach der Fertigstellung die Bilder einstellen und in der Draufsicht sieht der W. wie aus? nur das ich mal ne grobe Vorstellung habe.|kopfkrat

Ach so, das geht an alle, ich weis ja nicht ob es jemanden Interessiert aber ich habe Gestern im Kaufland http://www.kaufland.de/Home/index.jsp
(werden als Fischköder angeboten)
Wobbler gekauft pro Stück 1€ :q|supergridie haben ne Länge ohne Schaufel und ohne Hacken 10 cm,8cm,6cm mit Rassel
die sind nur kurtzzeitig im Angebot.
Für das Geld, habe ich gleich in paar mehr gekauft.
Ich hoffe, dass doch jemand etwas mit der Info anfangen kann.
MfG Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war auch im Kaufland hab mir den unteren und den oberen mitgenommen
aussehen tun se ja nich sooooooo schlecht wie meine selbst gebauten nu mal schauen ob sie auch laufen


----------



## west1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So da sind sie jetzt.

2 mal Barsch, Länge 11cm, langsam sinkend.






2 mal Weißfisch, Länge 11,5cm, langsam sinkend.






Die beiden  hatte ich zuvor Weißfischmäßig angepinselt, hat mir aber nicht so recht gefallen hab sie deshalb umgestylt.
Länge 9cm, langsam sinkend.


----------



## xt-601 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

west1 Schappo, sag ich da nur!!#6

Die Weißfische gefallen mir persönlich sehr gut !#r

Wenn ich nur mal so einen Schönen Hinkriegen Würde:c:c:c Da muß ich noch lange Üben!:c:c:c


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne köder west, gefallen mir sehr gut #6


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> kann mir bitte nochmal jemand einen handelsnamen für die klebealufolie (gerne auch eine goldfolie, kupferfolie, ...) nennen?
> 
> Die Küchenalufolie ist einfach zu dick, schlägt immer Falten. Und SChokoladenpapier hat Nebenwirkungen ....
> 
> ...




hoi mordskerl,

schau mal hier

http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73&osCsid=bdb82c5550b82eb4d780db5c0b910d8e

links unter dem punkt:   *Vaapunvalmistus tarvikkeet*-> findest du alles fürs köderbauen

hab dort schon bestellt und er hat ein paar schön seachen. der mensch spricht englisch wenn du ihm eine email schickst, dann antwortet er auch. was er nicht versendet sind flüssigkeiten, schade eigentlich.

gruss


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe noch ein paar kleinere die hier rumflogen zuende gemacht. sind ca. 6cm lang.


----------



## west1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur mal so einen Schönen Hinkriegen Würde:c:c:c Da muß ich noch lange Üben!:c:c:c


 Danke! :m  Ich bin auch noch am üben. 



Naghul schrieb:


> habe noch ein paar kleinere die hier rumflogen zuende gemacht. sind ca. 6cm lang.



Danke Naghul! Deine Vorlagen zum nachsprühen sehen auch Super aus. #6


----------



## Eisenkneter (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hoi mordskerl,
> 
> schau mal hier
> 
> ...




danke. bei den meisten europäischen sprachen kann  man ja raten, was es sein soll. aber finnisch ....

ich schreib ihm mal.


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Sehr schöne Wobbler sind das wieder geworden , Hubert , ....wiegesagt , die rot marmorierten Köder gefallen mir sehr gut , ....und die beiden gefoilten Weißfische stehen denen mit Fischhaut überzogenen Ködern eines finnischen Bastlers in puncto Optik in kaum etwas nach#6#6 !

@ Naghul

Deine Wobbler sind auch wieder top geworden , ....schöne bunte Mischung in 1A Ausführung #6#6!

Ich hatte diesem Versand in Finnland vor Monaten auch schon 'mal 'ne Mail auf English und Deutsch geschrieben , ....hatte damals aber keine Antwort erhalten !

Mit Flüssigkeiten ist ja wohl sicherlich auch deren Klarlack gemeint , oder ?

Schade , ich hätte den gerne 'mal ausprobiert !

Vielen Dank aber noch 'mal für den Link , ....war mir zwischenzeitlich wieder entfallen !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Sehr schöne Wobbler sind das wieder geworden , Hubert , ....wiegesagt , die rot marmorierten Köder gefallen mir sehr gut , ....und die beiden gefoilten Weißfische stehen denen mit Fischhaut überzogenen Ködern eines finnischen Bastlers in puncto Optik in kaum etwas nach#6#6 !
> 
> ...




also mir hat er sofort geantwortet und ich habe bei ihm auch schon bestellt. die folien sind sehr angenehm zu verarbeiten. leider verschickt er keine flüssigkeiten, weil ich das auch gerne ausprobieren wollte. aber sonst verlief alles perfekt.
gruss


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> also mir hat er sofort geantwortet und ich habe bei ihm auch schon bestellt. die folien sind sehr angenehm zu verarbeiten. leider verschickt er keine flüssigkeiten, weil ich das auch gerne ausprobieren wollte. aber sonst verlief alles perfekt.
> gruss


 
Vielen Dank für die zusätzliche Info !

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Schöne Rohlinge! Weiter so.

@west:
Super gute Jerks, die sehen echt klasse aus! Das Design wird von Mal zu mal besser und immer noch einen Tick schöner.

@Naghul:
auch wieder super schön geworden!


----------



## west1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m


diemai schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Wobbler sind das wieder geworden , Hubert , ....wiegesagt , die rot marmorierten Köder gefallen mir sehr gut , ....und die beiden gefoilten Weißfische stehen denen mit Fischhaut überzogenen Ködern eines finnischen Bastlers in puncto Optik in kaum etwas nach#6#6 !


Dieter bei den marmorierten war der billige Schwamm im Einsatz.
Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder sonst nen Link von dem Finnen seinen Ködern? 



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> Super gute Jerks, die sehen echt klasse aus! Das Design wird von Mal zu mal besser und immer noch einen Tick schöner.


Man tut was man kann, könnte aber noch besser sein. |supergri


Naghul wie kann man bei dem Finnen bezahlen, hab nix genaues gefunden. Geht Paypal?


----------



## raetzrico (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west + naghul

Wirklich allererste Sahne was Ihr da fabriziert habt.  #6
Die Teile sehen echt Hammer aus.
Habe am WE auch ein wenig gewerkelt.Bilder gibt es nach Fertigstellung. Das wird aber noch ein wenig dauern da ich unter der Woche nicht allzuviel Zeit zum Bauen habe.

Enrico


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer! :m
> 
> Dieter bei den marmorierten war der billige Schwamm im Einsatz.
> Gibt es irgendwo Bilder oder sonst nen Link von dem Finnen seinen Ködern?
> ...



paypal weis ich net. ich ahbe ihm einfach die produktnamen per mail geschickt und gefragt wa das kosten würde und dann hat er mir seine bankdaten gegeben und ich habe einfach überwiesen.


----------



## Hannes94 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul & west1

Echt schöne Wobbler  gefallen mir echt gut.
Bei mir hängen auch grade 2 Jerks im Barsch Design im Köderrad .


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


Hier habe ich die Fischhaut-Köder aus Finnland gesehen , Hubert : 

http://www.lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=7339&hilit=fish+skin+lures

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hier habe ich die Fischhaut-Köder aus Finnland gesehen , Hubert :


Danke Dieter!
Schöne Teile, die Frankenstein Serie ist der Oberhammer!


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!
> Schöne Teile, die Frankenstein Serie ist der Oberhammer!


 

Ja , Hubert , ....... dieser Piatu ist schon der absolute Künstler#6 !

..............und er schreibt da irgendwo , ...das wenn erstmal ein Hecht das Finish gelöchert hat , geben die Teile sogar noch Fischaroma ab :q!

                                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ja , Hubert , ....... dieser Piatu ist schon der absolute Künstler#6 !
> 
> ..............und er schreibt da irgendwo , ...das wenn erstmal ein Hecht das Finish gelöchert hat , geben die Teile sogar noch Fischaroma ab :q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Solche Teile zubauen wäre mir doch ein wenig zu abartig. 

Da würde ich doch eher wie früher einen toten Köfi durchs Gewässer zupfen. :q


----------



## diemai (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Solche Teile zubauen wäre mir doch ein wenig zu abartig.
> 
> Da würde ich doch eher wie früher einen toten Köfi durchs Gewässer zupfen. :q


 
................das macht auf jeden Fall weniger Arbeit:q:m!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal meine kleinen. Der graue ist doch ein richtiger Exot mit dem Schuppenmuster. Das Laufverhalten ist recht gut. :m


----------



## weberei (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@frosch:
die sehen echt gut aus! Weiter so.

@all:
Gerade war ich wieder motiviert zu basteln, kommt mir was dazwischen: Samstag ein Handballspiel gehabt. Kurz vor Schluss mit meinem rechten kleinen Finger im Trikot vom Gegenspieler hängen geblieben, als ich gegen ihn verteidigen wollte. Der Finger ist umgeknickt und war sofort relativ dick. Als ich wieder zuhause war, war er bestimmt 1 1/2 mal so dick wie normal und blau, es tat aber zu keiner Zeit besonders doll weh. Ich dachte, es wäre ein Kapsellriss, nix weltbewegendes. Aber meine Eltern haben mich dann doch zu nem Arztbesuch überredet, was auch sehr gut war. Diagnose: Bruch, glat durch über dem untersten Gelenk. Jetzt sitze ich hier mit nem Gips um den kleinen-, Ring- und Mittelfinger runter bis knapp unter den Ellenbogen. 3-4 Wochen kein Sport und den Gips werde ich bestimmt auch 2-3 Wochen tragen müssen :c 
Naja, man soll nicht jammern. Meine neuen Werke verzögern sich dann also noch.

PS: garnicht so einfach mit nur fast einer Hand zu schreiben...


----------



## Frosch38 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei Gute Besserung
Eine Frage. Holzjeks Versiegelt ihr die vor dem Harzen gegen Wasser ( Leinölfirnis ) oder Lack?


----------



## Naghul (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @frosch:
> die sehen echt gut aus! Weiter so.
> 
> @all:
> ...



gute besserung,
das ist natürlich ********


----------



## west1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> PS: garnicht so einfach mit nur fast einer Hand zu schreiben...


Gute Besserung! 
Zum Schreiben reichen mir zwei Finger. :q  



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Eine Frage. Holzjeks Versiegelt ihr die vor dem Harzen gegen Wasser ( Leinölfirnis ) oder Lack?


Vor dem ausbleien (wenn du das meinst) versiegel ich sie mit 5 Min. Epoxy.


----------



## DrSeltsam (7. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Weberei

auch von mir gute Besserung - frei nach W. Churchill: "No Sports" ^^

@ Frosch38

Die tagelange Prozedur mit Leinöl/Terpentin spare ich mir bisher, wollte aber die nächsten Rohlinge mal wieder vor dem bemalen in Parkettlack tauchen. Hatte auch mal welche mit Xyladekor behandelt aber da die Form noch nicht perfekt war eh fast alles wieder weggeschliffen. Bei 2-3 Schichten Epoxy halte ich das aber für nicht sooo notwendig.

Gruß


----------



## weberei (8. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure Anteilnahme 

@Frosch:
Ich mache es genauso wie west: bei Holzködern vorher mit ner Schicht Epoxy versiegeln und dann ab dafür  Vorm dem Epoxy trage ich ggf. noch eine Scicht Klarlack auf, da manche Lacke vom Harz angegriffen werden. Das Holz imprägniere ich nicht, denke 2-3 dickere Schichten Harz sollten reichen als Schutz.


----------



## diemai (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Sehr abwechslungsreiche Sammlung vom OfläKö's , tolle Farbdesigns , .......sehr schöne Arbeit#6#6 .

Die Leinölmethode wende ich nur noch bei Abachiholz an , ......andere Hözer wie z. B. Linde werden dadurch zu schwer , ....Kiefern/Fichtenholz ist mir sogar gerissen , ...ich vermute 'mal wegen dem natürlichen Harzgehalt .

Mit Leinöl/Terpentin getränkte Köder brauchen wochenlang zum trocknen , bevor man sie grundieren kann .

Ich grundiere auch nur noch mit Acrylgrund , .......bei lösungsmittelhaltiger Grundierung habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht , das das Leinöl/Terpentin nach Monaten oder sogar Jahren mit der Grundierung und den darüberliegenden Farben reagiert , so das helle Farbtöne nachdunkeln , vergilben , ..... oder sogar das Leinöl "ausschwitzt" und häßliche , braune Flecken unter'm Epoxy ergibt , ....das Letztere hängt aber nach meiner Einschätzung auch mit der Holzmaserung und deren Beschaffenheit zusammen .

Bei Acrylgrundierung habe ich diese Beobachtungen noch nicht gemacht , ........diese scheint nicht mit der Versigelung zu reagieren und somit werden anscheinend auch keine darüberliegenden Farbschichten angegriffen ? 

Ansonsten tauche ich Rohlinge anderer Holzsorten auch 2X in Xyladecor ,..........eine sehr gute Versiegelung des Holzes ergibt auch Propionat , ........das sind Kunststoff-Pellets , die in einem starken Lösungsmittel aufgelöst werden und in das der Rohling dann mehrmals getaucht wird , .........das Lösungsmittel verdunstet schnell und der Kunststoff härtet dann im Holz wieder aus und verschließt so dauerhaft alle Poren .

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=112

(Sorry , kenne leider nix Diesbezügliches in Deutsch , vielleicht kann man ja'n Übersetzungsprogramm verwenden ?)



@ weberei

Sorry ,...aber "Sport ist nun 'mal Mord":q:m .

Mein kleiner Finger rechts ist halbsteif nach einem schlecht behandelten Bruch während der Kindheit und einem Arbeitsunfall vor ca. 10 Jahren , .........als er damals eingegipst war , hab' ich allerdings noch fette Rapfen in der Elbe gedrillt , garnicht so einfach die Spinnrute mit nur zwei Fingern und Daumen zu halten bei solchen Kämpfern:q!

Bin zur Zt. auch NOCH am Basteln , aber am Dienstag habe ich 'n OP-Termin(chronische Sehnenscheidenentzündung) , dann wird wohl die Linke eingegipst , ..............kann dir also voll nachfühlen , .............gute Besserung wünsche ich dir#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Bin zur Zt. auch NOCH am Basteln , aber am Dienstag habe ich 'n OP-Termin(chronische Sehnenscheidenentzündung) , dann wird wohl die Linke eingegipst , ..............kann dir also voll nachfühlen , .............gute Besserung wünsche ich dir#6 !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Muss es jetzt doch operiert werden, scheixxe!

Dieter wünsche dir auch gute Besserung! #6

Hast du genug Rohlinge die du mit Gips so nach und nach fertig machen kannst?


----------



## diemai (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Muss es jetzt doch operiert werden, scheixxe!
> 
> Dieter wünsche dir auch gute Besserung! #6
> 
> Hast du genug Rohlinge die du mit Gips so nach und nach fertig machen kannst?


 
Danke , Hubert , ..........hab' mir gedacht , ich laß' es besser jetzt noch machen , bevor die Saison losgeht , ........eine Besserung OHNE Operation ist sowieso eher unwahrscheinlich ,.......... laboriere damit ja schon seit Dezember 'rum und habe es endgültig satt , ständig Schmerzen zu haben und meine Linke nur eingeschränkt benutzen zu könnnen .

Habe gerade 18 gedrechselte Rohlinge in Arbeit(ausbleien , grundieren , bemalen und lackieren) , .........muß dann 'mal sehen , wie das so geht , ........hab' auch noch 'n paar Blinker-Rohlinge zum Aufarbeiten(bemalen , dekorieren , lackieren) , ..........mal sehen , wie und ob das überhaupt klappt .


                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai
möge die OP postiv verlaufen
Gruß A.


----------



## Frosch38 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Tipps. Da ich noch keine Airbrush-Station habe werde ich die nächsten einfach mit Fotos bekleben und mit Farbe nacharbeiten. Muß fürs erste auch gehen. #6


----------



## diemai (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai
> möge die OP postiv verlaufen
> Gruß A.


 
Vielen Dank für deine guten Wünsche:m!

                              Gruß , diemai#6


----------



## angler1996 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bitte gern geschehen
habe erst gelesen , dass es ja noch einen " Morbiden " gibt
 also Weberei, Dir natürlich auch, möge der Gips helfen
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe gerade 18 gedrechselte Rohlinge in Arbeit(ausbleien , grundieren , bemalen und lackieren) , .........muß dann 'mal sehen , wie das so geht , ........hab' auch noch 'n paar Blinker-Rohlinge zum Aufarbeiten(bemalen , dekorieren , lackieren) , ..........mal sehen , wie und ob das überhaupt klappt .



Na dann hast du ein wenig Beschäftigung für die nächste Zeit.
Wenn du nix machen kannst können ein paar Spaziergänge am Wasser auch ganz gut die Zeit vertreiben. 

Mache ich seit beginn der Schonzeit auch öfters, scheixx  Kurzarbeit.

Hab auch schon wieder 9 Rohlinge, 2 muss ich noch ausbleien der Rest ist zum bemalen fertig. Die 5 hab ich gestern Abend beim Fernsehgucken in Folie eingepackt.


----------



## diemai (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Na dann hast du ein wenig Beschäftigung für die nächste Zeit.
> Wenn du nix machen kannst können ein paar Spaziergänge am Wasser auch ganz gut die Zeit vertreiben.
> 
> Mache ich seit beginn der Schonzeit auch öfters, scheixx Kurzarbeit.
> ...


 

Die sehen ja jetzt schon "fischbar" aus#6:m!

Langeweile kommt bei mir nicht auf , zur Not könnte ich ja auch den andauernd fehlenden Schlaf nachholen:q , ........mir ist letztens auch meine Sortierbox mit Schraubösen , Scheiben , Schrauben , Propellern , etc. , etc., runtergefallen , ..........mußte ich alles vom Fußboden zusammenfegen ,....... die Sachen müssten jetzt 'mal NEU sortiert werden , damit ich nicht immer lange nach bestimmten Schraubösen-Längen/Teilen suchen muß und auch die Übersicht über den Verbrauch und Restbestand der einzelnen Köder-Bauteile behalte .

Habe mir schon 'ne neue Box mit FEST SCHLIESSENDEM Deckel besorgt , ..........das kann ich dann zur Not ja auch einhändig erledigen:q!

                             Ab zur Schicht , .......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Amero (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|wavey:
hi wobbelbauer
|bigeyesschnicke teile die ihr hier produziert,alle achtung#6
hier ein schlagwobbler von mir,ein nachbau des 12´er buster jerks




handbemalt deshalb solch eine filigrane linienführung:q​


----------



## raetzrico (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja auch von mir gute Besserung an weberei und viel Glück bei Deiner bevorstehenden OP diemai. Das Glück meine ich wörtlich denn mein Schwiegervater hatte selbiges aktuell nicht. Aber das gehört hier nicht her.
@amero 
schöner Buster Nachbau.
Bin gerade auch an 4 Stück 12cm Buster Nachbauten dran. 

Enrico


----------



## xt-601 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Mache ich seit beginn der Schonzeit auch öfters, scheixx Kurzarbeit.


Ich habe jetzt für nix mehr Zeit,seid dem ich wieder Gehe!
Sei Froh, geile Kurzarbeit!!!   mich Schmeißense immer Vorm Winter Raus!!!|gr: und dann??? Mometan Zeitarbeiter!
KA**E:c
@diemai Auch von mir die Besten Wünsche!!:m
Wird schon alles Schief Gehn! 

Und viel SCHLAF

Liebe Grüße Dieter (2):vik::q:q


----------



## west1 (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt für nix mehr Zeit,seid dem ich wieder Gehe!
> Sei Froh, geile Kurzarbeit!!!   mich Schmeißense immer Vorm Winter Raus!!!|gr: und dann??? Mometan Zeitarbeiter!



Da hab ichs doch noch besser als du, fragt sich halt nur wie lange noch. #c


----------



## Naghul (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch von mir diemai alles gute bei deiner op. 
kannst dir ja paar rohlinge mitnhemen und rumschnitzen |kopfkrat #6


----------



## diemai (9. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank nochmal für eure guten Wünsche:m !

@ Amero

Das Farbdesign hat 'was Künstlerisches , ....irgendwie#c:m#6!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ich wollte mal hören wie ihr eure selbstgebauten Wobbler und Jerks aufbewahrt. Ich hab irgendwann mal was an die Wand geschraubt, was grad da war und hab mir jetzt ne Trockenwand gestellt an der die Köder angehangen werden sollen. Habt ihr ne Idee für die Aufhängung. Ich glaube Diemai hat letztens ne Putzschiene als Aufhängung gezeigt. Momentan siehts so aus.

Kössi


----------



## diemai (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte mal hören wie ihr eure selbstgebauten Wobbler und Jerks aufbewahrt. Ich hab irgendwann mal was an die Wand geschraubt, was grad da war und hab mir jetzt ne Trockenwand gestellt an der die Köder angehangen werden sollen. Habt ihr ne Idee für die Aufhängung. Ich glaube Diemai hat letztens ne Putzschiene als Aufhängung gezeigt. Momentan siehts so aus.
> 
> Kössi


 
Nee , nee , ...das war west1 , .........meine liegen unordendlich in Kisten und Kästen !

Ich sehe , das du auch Hans Nordin's Buch gelesen hast :m, ..............tolle Sammlung #6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai, du hast recht. Durch das Buch vo Hans Nordin bekommt man schnell Grundkenntnisse. Inzwischen macht es Spaß selbst Wobblerformen zu entwickeln, bzw. nachzubauen.  Kössi


----------



## diemai (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Diemai, du hast recht. Durch das Buch vo Hans Nordin bekommt man schnell Grundkenntnisse. Inzwischen macht es Spaß selbst Wobblerformen zu entwickeln, bzw. nachzubauen. Kössi


 

.....sehe ich absolut genauso #6:m!

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die weiteren Genesungswünsche!

@diemai:
Nette Anekdote! Ich hatte den "Unfall" am Samstag, war aber schon für Sonntag mit meinem Onkel und seinem Sohn zum Angeln verabredet. Sie wollten nach bestandener Prüfung Mitte der Woche endlich angeln gehen. Ich habe mir also den Finger am Ringfinger fest getaped und dann ging es los. Zum Glück ist bei mir dadurch nichts schlimmer geworden. Bei dir ist es ja leider anders gelaufen 

Viel Glück für die OP! Werde schnell wieder gesund. Genug beschäftigung für die Zeit mit Gips scheinst du ja schon zu haben 

Wir scheinen hier ja zum Thread der Invaliden zu verkommen :m 

@west:
die Rohlinge bilden wieder eine perfekte Grundlage für ein sauberes Endergebnis. Wie diemai sagte: eigentlich jetzt schon fischbar...

@Amero:
Sieht gut aus! Weiter so.


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Da hab ichs doch noch besser als du, fragt sich halt nur wie lange noch. #c



OT, aber egal. West, willkomen im Club! Ich darf immerhin noch jede zweite Woche arbeiten. Wenn die Kurzarbeit Ende Juni endet, wird aber wohl auch für einige bei uns und bestimmt auch für mich das Arbeitsverhältnis enden... |gr:

@ Kössi

Alter Verwalter! Den Raum solltest du besser nicht mit 3 ATÜ aufm Kessel :#2: betreten ... Respekt :m 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Kössi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Thomas, 
da hast du Recht. Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich mir die Wand baue. Einmal durfte ich mir schon einen 2/0 er Owner aus der Hand  ,,operieren,,. War nicht so angenehm aber mit nem 20er Wobbler in der Notaufnahme zu erscheinen war dann auch nicht so mein Ding. Soviel zum Thema Invalieden.
Aber hier nochmal mein Aufruf nach Ideen für die Aufhängung der Wobbler Leute???
                             Gruß Kössi


----------



## weberei (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi:
Ich habe bei einem anderen Forum (Barsch-Alarm) mal tolle Ideen gesehen, da gibts nen ganzen Thread dafür.
Was mir gut gefallen hat, waren zB Lochbleche oder -wie bei west1- solche Lochkanten fürs Verputzen. Aber auch ne gute Idee war eine Bambusjalousie. Sie besteht aus kleinen Holzstäbchen, wo man super die Drillinge einhängen kann.

Hier mal ein Link dazu
Barsch-Alarm Beispiel, alternativ geht auch bei Google Bildsuche der Begriff Köderwand

Hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## angler1996 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie wärs mit Maschendrahtzaun?
Gruß A.


----------



## bild (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier nochmal ein 6cm Jerk alles gleich wie bei dem davor nur eine etwas andere Lackierung.

http://img854.*ih.us/img854/1698/dsc00132p.jpg


MfG

Niklas


----------



## west1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> die Rohlinge bilden wieder eine perfekte Grundlage für ein sauberes Endergebnis. Wie diemai sagte: eigentlich jetzt schon fischbar...


So ganz nackt will ich die Dinger nicht fischen, hab sie deshalb heute morgen angemalt und gerade drehen sie mit dem ersten Epoxanstrich ihre Runden. :q



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> OT, aber egal. West, willkomen im Club! Ich darf immerhin noch jede zweite Woche arbeiten.


Im Januar warens bei mir gerade mal 18 Arbeitsstd., im Februar immerhin 9 Arbeitstage und jetzt im März auch schon 6,5 Std.
Bin mal gespannt wies weiter geht. Wetter zum Arbeiten wäre hier schon lang, ist nur keine in Aussicht.



Kössi schrieb:


> Aber hier nochmal mein Aufruf nach Ideen für die Aufhängung der Wobbler Leute???
> Gruß Kössi


Ich hab Rigips Eckschienen an die Wand geschraubt, Im Video ist ein Teil davon zusehen. 
Guck mal im Baumarkt, Eckschienen gibts in verschiedenen Ausführungen. 



bild schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein 6cm Jerk...



Niklas sieht gut aus! #6
Naghul würde wohl sagen, den Ansatz der Flossen noch leicht etwas dunkler übersprühen und der Köder ist perfekt!


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi

Wie wärs denn mit einem Drahtgitter fürs Fundamentieren - also die kleineren mit ca. 2x2m. 

Eigentlich sind deine Aufhängungen ja gar nicht so verkehrt, nur an der Dachschräge ist vllt nicht gaaanz so ideal...

@ bild

Nice Jerk, mit Epoxi würds noch besser aussehen. #6

Gruß


----------



## Kössi (10. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam
Die Dachschräge soll ja auch nicht mehr genutzt werden, da ich den Platz für neue Ruten benötige, deshalb die neugestellte Trockenwand. 

@Weberei
Danke für den Link, die Idee mit den Spots ist auch geil, hab eh ein Kabel in der Wand liegen.


----------



## stefano89 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie wärs denn mit nem stylischen Stahlseil? Also ein langes Stahlseil durch Schraubösen oder ähnliches immer hin und her an der Wand entlang, bis man eine geeignete Fläche hat um all seine Wobbler unterzubringen. Mit den richtigen Halterungen/Ösen wie bei solchen Deckenlampen sieht das richtig professionell und stylisch aus...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kössi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ stefano89
Hej, die Idee mit dem Stahlseil hört sich auch ganz gut an, zumal ich von hinten Holz gegengeschraubt habe so daß die Ösen dem Zug auch ohne Spezialdübel standhalten würden. Vielleicht auch ein starkes Hardmono das wäre dann kaum zu sehen.

Jetzt mal zurück zum Wobblerbau. Das sind meine letzten Wobbs, die ich gebaut hab und mein Problem ist,das sie vor dem Epoxi alle gut liefen und nach dem Epoxi lief der große Barsch (3x Epoxi) und die beiden alubeklebten (2x Epoxi) nicht mehr gut liefen. Hab schon an den Schaufel umgespielt aber das hat nicht viel gebracht. Kennt das jemand?
Momentan hängen sie hier rum und warten auf einen erneuten Testlauf in meinem Teich sobald er aufgetaut ist. 
Der große blau/silber ist inzwischen mit einer Tiefläuferschaufel 
vervollständigt.


----------



## diemai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ stefano89
> Hej, die Idee mit dem Stahlseil hört sich auch ganz gut an, zumal ich von hinten Holz gegengeschraubt habe so daß die Ösen dem Zug auch ohne Spezialdübel standhalten würden. Vielleicht auch ein starkes Hardmono das wäre dann kaum zu sehen.
> 
> Jetzt mal zurück zum Wobblerbau. Das sind meine letzten Wobbs, die ich gebaut hab und mein Problem ist,das sie vor dem Epoxi alle gut liefen und nach dem Epoxi lief der große Barsch (3x Epoxi) und die beiden alubeklebten (2x Epoxi) nicht mehr gut liefen. Hab schon an den Schaufel umgespielt aber das hat nicht viel gebracht. Kennt das jemand?
> ...


 
Sehr gut aussehen tun sie aber #6!

Die waren wohl vorher gerade so grenzwertig , ...was genau machen sie den jetzt(bzw. nicht mehr) ?

So nach der Lippen/Ösen-Konfiguration sollten sie nach meiner Einschätzung sehr flach laufen und stark rollen , ....drehen sie sich jetzt um die eigenne Achse oder "stampfen" sie nur stur geradeaus ohne sich irgendwie seitlich zu bewegen ?

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sie laufen stark ausladend  aber sobald ich den Lauf etwas beschleunige drehen sie sich auf die Seite bzw. auf den Rücken, oder wie du schon sagst zT. auch um die eigene Achse. Hab dem Großen schon die Schaufel etwas auf Tiefe gestellt, weil ich dachte der Widerstand ist zu groß. Vielleicht sollte ich die Schaufel etwas einkürzen, aber der Blaue hat eine große Tiefläuferschaufel und einen perfekten Lauf.
Der schlanke Kleine ist sogar so leicht, daß er sich nur an der Oberfläche dreht, obwohl er vorher gut lief und auch getaucht ist. Ich habe schon mit Blei im hinteren Drittel nachgeholfen, aber da zeigt er das gleiche Bild wie die Anderen. Eigentlich ist er nach dem Epoxieren ja etwas schwerer geworden.
 Ist mir ein Rätsel. Bis jetzt konnte ich den Lauf mit leichten Korrekturen an der Schaufel immer einstellen.
                                                                     Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Sie laufen stark ausladend aber sobald ich den Lauf etwas beschleunige drehen sie sich auf die Seite bzw. auf den Rücken, oder wie du schon sagst zT. auch um die eigene Achse. Hab dem Großen schon die Schaufel etwas auf Tiefe gestellt, weil ich dachte der Widerstand ist zu groß. Vielleicht sollte ich die Schaufel etwas einkürzen, aber der Blaue hat eine große Tiefläuferschaufel und einen perfekten Lauf.
> Der schlanke Kleine ist sogar so leicht, daß er sich nur an der Oberfläche dreht, obwohl er vorher gut lief und auch getaucht ist. Ich habe schon mit Blei im hinteren Drittel nachgeholfen, aber da zeigt er das gleiche Bild wie die Anderen. Eigentlich ist er nach dem Epoxieren ja etwas schwerer geworden.
> Ist mir ein Rätsel. Bis jetzt konnte ich den Lauf mit leichten Korrekturen an der Schaufel immer einstellen.
> Gruß Kössi


 
Hatte ich mir gedacht , .......durch das Epoxieren sind die Wobbler zwar schwerer geworden , jedoch genau an der falschen Stelle !

Die Schaufel/Einhängeösen-Konfiguration läßt die Köder sehr stark flanken , bzw. sich auf die Seite legen , ........mehr Auftrieb am Rücken , bzw. mehr Kielgewicht am Bauch würde dem entgegenwirken .

Durch das Epoxieren haben sie allerdings oben noch mehr Gewicht bekommen , was sie nun nur noch leichter umschlagen läßt .

Mehr Ballast im hinteren Drittel bringt diesbezüglich auch nicht viel(außer bessere Wurfeigenschaften) , er sollte vielmehr am tiefsten Punkt des Bauches liegen , um die bestmöglichste Kielwirkung zu erzielen .

Da die Wobbler ja nun schon fertig lackiert sind , möchtest du da bestimmt nicht mehr 'dran herum bohren , um im Bauch noch Blei einzusetzen(oder Luftkammern am Rücken herstellen) , .......mußt aber die durch den Wasserdruck auf die Schaufel entstehende Hebelwirkung um die Einhängeöse verkleinern !

Dazu kannst du , falls möglich , zunächst die Ösen etwas nach unten biegen , .......ansonsten mußt du die Schaufeln in deren Oberfläche verkleinern , und zwar nicht nur deren Länge , sondern sie eventuell an den Seiten Richtung Bauch auch etwas schmaler machen ,..... aber immer Schritt für Schritt vorgehen und zwischendurch immer wieder testen(erst kürzen , ...testen...dann erst schmaler machen , falls nötig , usw. ,.....).
                         Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Jetzt mal zurück zum Wobblerbau. Das sind meine letzten Wobbs, die ich gebaut hab und mein Problem ist,das sie vor dem Epoxi alle gut liefen und nach dem Epoxi lief der große Barsch (3x Epoxi) und die beiden alubeklebten (2x Epoxi) nicht mehr gut liefen. Hab schon an den Schaufel umgespielt aber das hat nicht viel gebracht. Kennt das jemand?
> Momentan hängen sie hier rum und warten auf einen erneuten Testlauf in meinem Teich sobald er aufgetaut ist.
> Der große blau/silber ist inzwischen mit einer Tiefläuferschaufel
> vervollständigt.




Hi,

da die Wobbler nach der Tauchschaufelstellung relativ flach laufen. Ich würde die Tauchschaufeln mit nem Dremel verkleinern. Also so, das sie nicht mehr so weit nach unten gehen. Wenn du dir den Köder von vorn ansiehst, sollte die Tauchschaufel bei Flachläufern nicht mehr als ein drittel von der Körperhöhe des Köders unter den Köder ragen. Die Breite der Tauchschaufel sollte die Köderbreite bei Flachläufern nicht überschreiten. Da ich meine Köder mit breiteren Kiemendeckel mache, richte ich mich bei Flachläufern, was die Tauchschaufelbreite angeht, an der Rumpfbreite des Köders. So bin ich bei meinen Flachläufern immer am besten gekommen.


----------



## Kössi (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der schlanke Wobb. ist ein Rappalanachbau. Die beiden ersten laufen wunderbar nur etwas zu tief. Deshalb mal davon ein Foto, ich kann keinen grav. Unterschiede erkennen, zumal ich sie nach den selben Schablonen gebaut habe. 
Die Tauchschaufeln sind nur wenig breiter als der Körper.
Da mein Teich nun aufgetaut ist und das Wetter angenehmer ist werde ich wohl am WE mal an den Schaufeln schnitzen.Hatte dieses Problem bisher halt noch nicht.
           Danke Kössi


----------



## weberei (11. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild:
der sieht super aus!

@Kössi:
Klasse Werke, sehr schön geworden. Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten haben diemai und Ralle dir ja schon gegeben. Wäre schade, wenn du sie nicht wieder zum Laufen bekommst. Aber ich denke, du schaffst das


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Der schlanke Wobb. ist ein Rappalanachbau. Die beiden ersten laufen wunderbar nur etwas zu tief. Deshalb mal davon ein Foto, ich kann keinen grav. Unterschiede erkennen, zumal ich sie nach den selben Schablonen gebaut habe.
> Die Tauchschaufeln sind nur wenig breiter als der Körper.
> Da mein Teich nun aufgetaut ist und das Wetter angenehmer ist werde ich wohl am WE mal an den Schaufeln schnitzen.Hatte dieses Problem bisher halt noch nicht.
> Danke Kössi



Hallo Kössi,
die Formen sind eventl. gleich aber die Schaufeln sind sehr unterschiedlich, vom Gewicht und von der Form. Die Anschraubung beeinflusst des Verhalten auch.
Wenn es, wie Du schreibst, Rapalla-Nachbauten sind ist es wichtig sich genau an die Schaufelform vom Original zu halten.
Wenn gewölbt, dann auch wölben und die Abmessungen gleich machen.
Die Stellung der vorderen Öse ist auch wichtig.
Wenn ich ein Original nachbaue, kaufe ich immer zwei Stück, eines bleibt als Muster unverändert, es kommt in den Kasten mit allen guten Originalen.
Der zweite Wobbler wird aufgeschnitten, damit ich die Innereien: Holzsorte und Gewichtsverteilung gut sehen kann.

Wenn Du die ganze Arbeit machst, dann soll ein Wobbler oder Blinker auch so gut laufen wie das Original.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Kössi (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Theodor,
wenn ich den Wobbler aufgeschnitten hätte, wäre mir mein Angelkumpel sicher an die Gurgel gegangen, denn von Seinem hab ich die Schablonen genommen.|gr:
Du hast schon Recht eine geschraubte Schaufel bringt ev. ein anderes Laufverhalten #6 (diese laufen beide gut). Doch bei Neubauten fertige ich meist einen mit einer Geschraubten weil ich dann, wenn er nicht läuft schnell mit der Schaufel experimentieren kann. Die Schaufel von dem Folierten ist auch identisch nur daß ich schon an ihr herumgebogen hab.
Ich will bei einem Nachbau den Wob. nicht unbedingt 100% kopieren. Mach das um halt wieder neue Formen zu bauen.
Ich baue auch gern Eigenkreationen wie die beiden Großen, welche ich spez. für die Bodden als Weitwurfwob. gefertigt habe mit einem Kanal im Inneren in dem Stahlkugeln von vorn
nach hinten laufen um das Gewicht zu verändern.
Mein Problem ist ja das 3 dieser Wob. vor dem Epoxi liefen und anschließend nicht mehr. Das hatte ich bisher noch nicht.|kopfkrat
 Gruß Kössi


----------



## west1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind wiedermal ein paar fertig geworden. 

Sind alle aus Abachi und sinken etwas schneller als die letzten.

Länge 9cm





Länge 10cm





Länge 10cm


----------



## Kössi (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi West,
sehen super aus, wie malst du die Kiemen? Ich habe mal für feine Konturen einen edding genommen, aber der hat sich mit dem Behnke Epoxi nicht vertragen. Gibt es da spez. edding's mit denen ihr malt?
Wie hast du das Schuppenmuster aufgebracht?   Kössi


----------



## west1 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi West,
> sehen super aus, wie malst du die Kiemen? Ich habe mal für feine Konturen einen edding genommen, aber der hat sich mit dem Behnke Epoxi nicht vertragen. Gibt es da spez. edding's mit denen ihr malt?
> Wie hast du das Schuppenmuster aufgebracht?   Kössi



Danke!

Mit Airbrushfarben so wie im Video oder anschließend mit den selben Farben mit einem Zahnstocher.


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kössi, West - feine Teile!



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi West,
> sehen super aus, wie malst du die Kiemen? Ich habe mal für feine Konturen einen edding genommen, aber der hat sich mit dem Behnke Epoxi nicht vertragen. Gibt es da spez. edding's mit denen ihr malt?
> Wie hast du das Schuppenmuster aufgebracht?   Kössi



Das Problem mit dem Folienstift oä ist mir nur allzu (leidig) bekannt. Meine Kiemen, Signaturen und Durchnummerierungen sind mir auch regelmäßig mit dem Behnkeepoxi verlaufen.

Dagegen hilft eigentlich nur Klarlack aus der Spühdose. Aber auch hier ist Vorsicht geboten: Nur ganz dünne Schichten sprühen, da bei zu viel Lack auch dieser die Farbe der Stifte angreift. Lieber ein paar mal mehr dünne Schichten sprühen und dann verläuft beim Epoxieren nichts mehr.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Theodor,
> wenn ich den Wobbler aufgeschnitten hätte, wäre mir mein Angelkumpel sicher an die Gurgel gegangen, denn von Seinem hab ich die Schablonen genommen.|gr:
> Du hast schon Recht eine geschraubte Schaufel bringt ev. ein anderes Laufverhalten #6 (diese laufen beide gut). Doch bei Neubauten fertige ich meist einen mit einer Geschraubten weil ich dann, wenn er nicht läuft schnell mit der Schaufel experimentieren kann. Die Schaufel von dem Folierten ist auch identisch nur daß ich schon an ihr herumgebogen hab.
> Ich will bei einem Nachbau den Wob. nicht unbedingt 100% kopieren. Mach das um halt wieder neue Formen zu bauen.
> ...



Hallo Kössi,

zuerst: ich baue nur Köder nach die sehr gut (fängig) sind, sonst mache ich mir die Arbeit nicht.
Deshalb sind es nur ca. 10 Formen (Muster) die ich nachbaue.
Ich habe schon erlebt, dass es einen sehr guten Köder zu kaufen gab und dann nicht mehr.
Deshalb kaufe ich immer einen fürs Archiv und einen, um die Innereien zu sehen.
Dann mache ich mehrere vom gleichen Typ.
Da ich die Köder maschinell fräse oder Formen mache, werden alle von einem Typ weitgehend gleich.
Zunächst einmal wie das Original, danach versuche ich zu experimentieren mit Gewicht, Schwerpunkt und Gewichtsverlagerung. An der Schaufelform mache ich keine Änderungen, weil ich mit Änderungen an den Schaufeln noch nicht erfolgreich war.

Bei zwei Wobblerformen und einer Blinkerform ist es mir gelungen das Laufverhalten gegenüber dem Original zu verbessern.
Zunächst gehe ich davon aus, dass eine Firma die Köder herstellt mehr Erfahrung hat als ich, deshalb zuerst 1 : 1 und danach Experimente.
Das ist mein Weg.
Wie ich im Forum so sehe, gehen die Meisten Deinen Weg.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Kössi (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Theodor,
du hast Recht. Da werden Leute dafür bezahlt, daß sie Wobbler bauen und testen und sicher auch am Gewässer die Fängigkeit checken. ABSOLUT ZU BENEIDEN DIE LEUTE.
Bei der Variante wie ich arbeite habe ich halt das Pech nie völlig identische Wobbler zu bauen. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich beispielweise aus dem Buch von H. Nordin den Fresta in 7cm gebaut und der bricht unkontrolliert beim normalen einholen nach links und rechts aus ohne das ich dies beeinflussen kann.
Wenn solch ein Teil dann dabei ist hast du einen Hauptgewinn. Der ist absolut fängig. Ich habs aufgegeben den nachzubauen, ist mit Holzwobbler nicht drin.
Die Gießtechnik reizt mich auch, aber jetzt hab ich erst mal ne Airbruhpistole bestellt und da werde ich den einen oder anderen dann auch noch nerven:q.

Jetzt gehts erst mal zum Anglerball.   PROST Kössi


----------



## weberei (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
sehr hübsch geworden! Die Kiemengestaltung beim letzten deiner Jerks gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## Hannes94 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Wobbler und Jerk's west und Kössi 

Das mit dem Klarlack funktioniert sehr gut.... aber wenn man kleinere sachen wie z.b. die Augen nimmt reicht ein kleines Stückchen Tesafilm aus .

Von mir giebt es auch bald wider etwas zu sehen  ... 4 ACE FatFlipper Rohlinge habe ich schon Geschliffen


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ...deine Teile werden von Mal zu Mal besser , ...sehr schöner realistischer Look #6#6#6!

@ Kössi

Gegen das Verlaufen von Feinstrichen aus meinen Permanent-Markern durch Epoxy trage ich vor'm Epoxieren IMMER zuerst zwei Schichten Acryl-Klarlack auf , ........seitdem ich das tue  , habe ich diesbezüglich keinen Ärger mehr .

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## stefano89 (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend zusammen, würde jetzt gerne sagen, dass von mir auch bald wieder welche kommen, da ich gerade aus der Werkstatt komme aber ich könnte grad echt ko***n.
Ich habe mir ne kleine Armada von Wobblern auf Balsa vorskizziert, der Einfachheit und vor allem Genauigkeit halber alle in Reih und Glied, da sie alle die gleichen sein sollten. Dann schonmal den Schlitz für Tauchschaufel angesägt, alle voneinander getrennt, Bauchschlitze gesägt und als mir dann beim Schleifen der erste in den Fingern zerbrach viel mir auf, dass ich nen üblen Anfängerfehler gemacht hab...
Stichwort: Holzmaserung #q#q#q#q#q
Sowas ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. Da hab ich doch echt diese sch**** Teile quer zur Holzmaserung skizziert!!!
15!!!! Rohlinge für die Tonne!
Mannmannmann...


----------



## diemai (12. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, würde jetzt gerne sagen, dass von mir auch bald wieder welche kommen, da ich gerade aus der Werkstatt komme aber ich könnte grad echt ko***n.
> Ich habe mir ne kleine Armada von Wobblern auf Balsa vorskizziert, der Einfachheit und vor allem Genauigkeit halber alle in Reih und Glied, da sie alle die gleichen sein sollten. Dann schonmal den Schlitz für Tauchschaufel angesägt, alle voneinander getrennt, Bauchschlitze gesägt und als mir dann beim Schleifen der erste in den Fingern zerbrach viel mir auf, dass ich nen üblen Anfängerfehler gemacht hab...
> Stichwort: Holzmaserung #q#q#q#q#q
> Sowas ist mir auch noch nicht passiert. Da hab ich doch echt diese sch**** Teile quer zur Holzmaserung skizziert!!!
> ...


 
.................dumm gelaufen , ........wenigstens hast du's noch "rechtzeitig" gemerkt und nicht erst , wen deine Wobbs von den Fischen reihenweise geschreddert werden :m!

  "Murphy never sleeps" , .....in diesem Sinne , .....

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## xt-601 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Morgen,

Mir hatte es Gestern in der Fingern gejuckt und bin bei uns an den Forellenteich (ist Kein Puff war auch schon mehrmals Schneider)gefahren. Da habe ich gleich mal meinen Wobbler ausgetestet und!! der ist super gelaufen, bei stärkeren Zug bicht er leicht aus, wackelt schön mit den Ar*** |stolz:
Was noch fehlt ist nur das mal ein Hecht drauf geht#6 da sollen auch welche drinn sein, bei denen am Forellenteich gibt es keine Schonzeiten|kopfkrat ich halte mich aber trotzdem ans´ Gesetz ! 

Ich bin jetzt Heiss:k und werde mich an die Wobbler-Vorlage von Schoenwald ranmachen und möchte mal das Folieren versuchen :b|kopfkrat da ich nicht so toll malen bzw Zeichnen kann. Ich denke das ich alles schon bei Conrad dafür eingekauft habe? Gibt es Besonderheiten die ich Beachten sollte? und mit dem 5min Hartz von Conrad ist da jeder Pinsel dann verloren oder kann man die öfter Verwenden, ich habe nur mal am Auto mit dem Zeug gearbeitet und dann alles weggeschmissen.

Ps @Schoenwald welches Holzart wäre deiner Meinung nach die beste für den Wobbler ? ( ich habe ne´GROSSE Auswahl an Hölzern [die Qual der Wahl]) 

bis Später


----------



## Kössi (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen Dieter,
ich benutze das Epoxi von Behnke und reinige den Pinsel mit Azeton. Das geht ganz gut, sollte bei conrad auch funktionieren.  Kössi


----------



## xt-601 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Tip,das ging aber :mschnell#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> ...
> Ps @Schoenwald welches Holzart wäre deiner Meinung nach die beste für den Wobbler ? ( ich habe ne´GROSSE Auswahl an Hölzern [die Qual der Wahl])
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mit verschiedenen Sorten gearbeitet.
Inzwischen verwende ich nur noch Pappel oder Abachi.
Pappel ist etwas härter und schwerer als Abachi.
Vorteile Pappel:
- einheimisch,
- vom Sägewerk kostenlos,
- gute Oberfläche der fertigen Teile.

Vorteile von Abachi:
- fertige gehoblete Leisten vom Baumarkt.
- leichter, dadurch kann ich den Schwerpunkt, beim
  Ausbleien, exakter bestimmen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , ...deine Teile werden von Mal zu Mal besser , ...sehr schöner realistischer Look #6#6#6!


Dieter, hoffentlich fangen sie auch was.:q


----------



## xt-601 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mit verschiedenen Sorten gearbeitet.
> Inzwischen verwende ich nur noch Pappel oder Abachi.
> ...


 
Ich Großschnautze, Da haste mich auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt, ausgerechnet die beiden Hölzer habe ich nicht !#c|uhoh: ich habe Bangkirai, Kambala, Meranti, Esche, Kiefer, Fichte, Tanne, Eiche, Buche, (Kirsche& Nuß kann sein?)
Das Meranti habe ich für den ersten genommen das ging recht gut zu Verarbeiten und ist noch recht Wiederstandsfähig gegen Nässe. Abachi wird doch Glaube ich für Saunen und Deckleisen genommen, oder? Aber Pappel ist doch eigentlich minderwertig maximal für Sperrholz und Zahnstocher gut. aber wenn du das sagst wirds schon stimmen. Und die Vorlage von dir muß noch ausgebleit werden?


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

xt-601
Stimmt schon, aber für kleinere Wobbler  braucht man leichtes Holz damit es die Schaufel und die Oesen gut tragen kann.
Außerdem laufen die Wobbler  mit leichtem Holz viel agieler im Wasser als die mit schwerem Holz.


----------



## xt-601 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na Gut, dann versuche ich mal Zahnstocherholz zu bekommen!:q:q


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ xt-601

Meranti wird viel von Jerkbaitbauern genommen , .....für mittelgroße Köder , .....hab' ich schon paarmal gelesen .

Fichte und Kiefer sind für mich irgendwie Notlösungen , .......durch die Maserung läßt es sich schlecht 100%ig eben Schleifen , besonders wasserunempfindlich ist es auch nicht , man bekommt damit aber trotzdem ganz passable Wobbler hin .

Buche geht für größere Jerkbaits , für Wobbler ist's jedoch nicht so gut wegen begrenzter Trimm-Möglichkeiten und es hat eine recht träge Aktion , .........für sinkende Wobs geht es jedoch noch , ....ist aber schlechter zu bearbeiten .

Das Gleiche gilt für Eiche , .........sogar noch stärker , ........habe aber schon von einigen größeren Eichen-Jerks gelesen .

Pappel ist für Wobbler ganz gut zu gebrauchen , .......ich habe z.Zt. selber 'n paar gedrechselte Köder aus Pappel-Besenstielen in Arbeit !

Wie schon gesagt , ist Abachi natürlich DAS Wobblerholz , .............recht weich zwar , hält jedoch auch ohne Weiteres eingeklebte Schraubösen .

Ich benutze auch oft alte Küchenbretter aus Teak für mittelgroße Wobbler und Jerks ,...... das funzt auch ganz gut , .....man sollte allerdings darauf achten , das sie nicht zu sehr mit Fett vollgesogen sind .

@ west1

Hubert , wenn die nicht fangen sollten , was soll sonst fangen :q?

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## xt-601 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich baue erstmal recht Große Wobbler so ca. zwischen15-20 cm zum Üben und wenn ich es raus habe,|rolleyes werden sie kleiner und habt ihr noch in paar Tips zum Folieren?|kopfkrat|znaika:


*@diemai* Ich fahre öfter bzw. immer  bei euch in der nähe Vorbei, wenn ich zur meiner Familie nach Lübeck fahre vom Auto aus ne´Schöne Landschaft! ( GEILES Angelgebiet)


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

die Beiträge auf meine Antwort haben genau die Erfahrungen beschrieben, die ich auch gemacht habe.

Zahnstocher? Sind aus Rotbuche.
Pappelholz? Habe ich auch immer für minderwertig gehalten, ist es aber nicht.
Ich habe das Glück, dass in der Nähe ein Sägewerk ist, das fast nur Pappelholz verarbeitet - daraus werden Protesen: Arme, Beine, gemacht -. Ich kann aus dem Abfall gute feste Stücke aussuchen.
Die säge ich auf die passende Dicke und trockne sie ausreichend, erst danach werden die Stücke verarbeitet.
Ist Abachi zu weich?
Meine Wobbler mache ich immer aus zwei Hälften, die ich mit langsam härtendem  Epoxy verklebe, das sich gut in das Holz einzieht.
Für meine Wobbler ist Abachi nicht zu weich.

Wenn einheimisches Holz, stellt sich zuerst die Frage: welches ist leicht:

Hier ist eine einfache Tabelle:
http://www.ledinek.com/de/bonus/holzarten/holzarten.html

Tanne, Fichte, Pappel, Weide und Linde sind leicht.

Tanne und Fichte sind - das wurde bereits geschrieben - nicht besonders geeignet.
Linde ist zu weich.
Bleiben noch Weide und Pappel.
Da ich einfach an Pappel komme, habe ich Weidenholz noch nicht verarbeitet, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es auch sehr gut geeignet ist. 

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
Soviel ich weiß, wird neben Abachi auch Pappel in Saunen verwendet.
Habe bis jetzt erst bei 2 stück Pappel verwendet, da ich ein kleines Stück rumliegen hatte. Lies sich 10 mal besser verarbeiten als Fichte.


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Ich baue erstmal recht Große Wobbler so ca. zwischen15-20 cm zum Üben und wenn ich es raus habe,|rolleyes werden sie kleiner und habt ihr noch in paar Tips zum Folieren?|kopfkrat|znaika:
> 
> 
> *@diemai* Ich fahre öfter bzw. immer bei euch in der nähe Vorbei, wenn ich zur meiner Familie nach Lübeck fahre vom Auto aus ne´Schöne Landschaft! ( GEILES Angelgebiet)


 

Größere Wobbler verzeihen mehr Fehler oder ungenaues Arbeiten als Kleinere , allerdings würde ich große Wobbler nicht unbedingt aus dem leichtesten Holz bauen ,.... es sei denn , das sie sehr schlank werden und daher weniger Körpervolumen haben .

Ein sehr hoher Restauftrieb resultiert in der Notwendigkeit viel Ballast anbringen zu müssen , .........und wenn zu viel Ballast im Bauch sitzt , könnte das u. U. den wobbelnden Lauf verderben .

Abhilfe wäre , ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des gesamten Ballastes am Rücken anzubringen oder von vornherein für große und voluminöse Wobbler weniger auftriebsstarkes Holz zu verwenden .

Tips zum Folieren findest du auf Hubert's (west1) Homepage.....

www.deranglerundmehr.de

..............schau' dir da 'mal das entsprechende Video an .

Ja , hier in'ner Gegend gibt's schon sehr , sehr viele Angelmöglichkeiten ,......... preislich recht moderate Karten für Lübecker Gewässer , umsonst angeln in Teilen Hamburger Gewässer oder die relative Ruhe und schöne Natur an kleinen und großen Schleswig-Holsteiner oder Mecklenburger Seen , ....... oder auch nur die kleineren Kiesseen hier im Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg ,........... die Elbe zum "Zandern" und der Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal zum Stippen , .....die Ostsee ist auch nicht fern ,...... einige Forellenteiche auch , .......ist halt für jeden 'was dabei#6:vik: !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ihr da oben habts echt gut, kann ich nur sagen. Bei uns kostet die Jahreskarte für nen 4,5ha Tümpel schon 100€ und Beitritt alleine 350€ |bigeyes
Und so ungefähr in jedem Verein, dens bei uns rum gibt. Dieser Verein in dem ich bin, ist mit 4,5ha Wasserfläche noch einer der größeren in Umgebung.
Ich beneide euch echt, vor allem die rund um Berlin #q

Greez


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ihr da oben habts echt gut, kann ich nur sagen. Bei uns kostet die Jahreskarte für nen 4,5ha Tümpel schon 100€ und Beitritt alleine 350€ |bigeyes
> Und so ungefähr in jedem Verein, dens bei uns rum gibt. Dieser Verein in dem ich bin, ist mit 4,5ha Wasserfläche noch einer der größeren in Umgebung.
> Ich beneide euch echt, vor allem die rund um Berlin #q
> 
> Greez


 
Du Armer , ........ich kenne einen Mecklenburger Angler , der 'mal 'rumlamentierte , das ihm die ca. 175 Tacken für die LAV-Jahreskarte zu viel wären(damit kann man 100te Gewässer zwischen Landesgrenze Schleswig-Holstein und Polen beangeln) , ......mit Vereinszugehörigkeit ist die Karte u. U. noch günstiger .

Ansonsten , .......Urlaub in Hamburg ,...... die Süße macht auf Shopping und Kultur und du kannst an Alster , Elbe , Bille und Stadtkanälen für lau ganztägig die Rute schwingen#6 !

                  Sorry for|offtopic!

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bobster (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...hier noch der Rest des langen Winters...

...alle unberingt und unbeha(c)kt ,

aber laufen sehr gut und ich bin zufrieden mit
meiner "Grobmotorik" |wavey:


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leutz,

hab während der Epoxi härtet mal etwas rumgespielt. Und zwar ein paar Drillinge mit Federn einer im Herbst geschossenen Stockente verziert |rolleyes und hier und da noch etwas rot gefärbt ... mal sehn ob die demnächst mal irgendwo dran kommen.

#14, 15 und 16 drehen grad ihre Runden - werd gleich maln kleines Video machen und dann wie üblich hochladen.

Gruß
Thomas

edit: Bobster, aber den Lauf haste schon beringt und behakt getestet denk ich mal oder? Aber, auch wennse etwas "grob" aussehen mögen - der Lauf ist wichtiger und wenn der passt ist doch super!


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bobster, nicht schlecht für den Anfang .

Hier sind meine zwei neusten 
C.a14 cm lang und 45Gr schwer. Der mit dem weißen Bauch ist langsam sinkend, und der andere ist schwimmend http://img84.*ih.us/img84/9118/foto0087xo.th.jpg


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Bobster, nicht schlecht für den Anfang .
> 
> Hier sind meine zwei neusten .



ääähh, wo?


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> ääähh, wo?



Hupps... da war ich wohl zu bloed 
Jetzt sind sie da


----------



## DrSeltsam (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah jetzt ja Hannes^^, schick! 

Hier das kurze Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1_bIL06wPQ

Fotos gibts nach Aushärtung.

Gruß


----------



## Hannes94 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Freut mich das sie dir gefallen 
Deine gefallen mir aber auch sehr gut, ....wie hast du den Schwarz/Roten eigentlich mit der Folie beklebt?


----------



## diemai (13. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ja Hannes^^, schick!
> 
> Hier das kurze Video:
> 
> ...


 
Sehen ja schon 'mal super aus#6#6 !

@ Hannes94

Und deine Jerks sind auch ein optischer Leckerbissen#6#6 !

        Schöne Arbeiten , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Freut mich das sie dir gefallen
> Deine gefallen mir aber auch sehr gut, ....wie hast du den Schwarz/Roten eigentlich mit der Folie beklebt?



Danke, der ist - wie die anderen auch - ganz normal mit der Folie beklebt und dann allerdings bis zur Kopfpartie mit einem runden Gitterröhrchen (Futterkorbmethode) geprägt. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## barschben (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
kennt jemand vielleicht eine seite auf der genau erklärt wird warum 
ein wobbler so läuft wie er läuft und welche faktoren den lauf beeinflussen.So dass man den lauf schon vorraussagen und viel gezielter herumprobieren kann.
Warum genau läuft ein wobbler mit großer tauchschaufel eigentlich tiefer ,wie hängt das mit dem wasserdruck zusammen.Wäre nett wenn ihr mir das kurz erklären könntet(vielleicht anhand einer zeichnung),denn ich komme von alleine nicht drauf.


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo barschben,

genau erklären kann ich dir es auf die Schnelle nicht und/oder eine diesbezügliche Seite nennen. Jedoch kann ich dir das Buch von Hans Nordin "Wobbler - Kunstköder selber machen" (Herausgegeben vom BrunoMedia Buchverlag) empfehlen. Darin werden die unterschiedlichsten Faktoren erläutert.

Habe es für glaub ich knapp 7€ (Neu/Sofort) in der Bucht erstanden.

Beispielsweise hier:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wobbler-Hans-Nor...911370?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item3f07ecfcca

oder bei Amazon hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Wobbler-Kunst-K%C3%B6der-selber-Hans-Nordin/dp/3008939007/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1300119484&sr=8-1

Das Buch vom gleichen Autor "Wobbler - Topmodelle im Eigenbau" ist deutlich teurer, hat aber auch 157 Seiten. Dieses haben hier so weit ich weiß auch einige Threadder. In wie weit diese beiden Bücher sich gleichen kann ich leider nicht sagen - aber bestimmt jemand anderer hier...

Gruß
DrS


----------



## xt-601 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schoenwald: Die Vorlage von dir muß noch ausgebleit werden? #c
Ach so! Es gibt Zahnstocher aus Pappel, nur zur Info#h
Zur Ost-Zeit waren die nur aus ( ist eigetlich Egal):g
Danke für den Link.:vik: Die Vorlage habe ich in 18cm Größe, gemacht aus Meranti wegen der größe des Wopplers.|uhoh:

@diemai: Danke für die Reichlichen Infos und Link von West 
doch das mit den Dekorfolien bzw. Seidenpappier wurde nicht gezeigt;+|kopfkrat oder ich habs nicht gefunden??

@Alle: Die versuchen mir Dabei helfen gute Woppler zu Bauen!!! 
Ein Goßes DANKESCHÖN !!!:z:z


----------



## Naghul (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hannes und Doc: sehr schöne teile, gefallen mir :m

ich hatte mal wieder lust nach langer zeit ein paar gusswobbler zu machen. also schnell ein rohling gemacht und daraus die form gegossen. 
habe am samstag dann die ersten wobbler hergestellt und muss schon sagen irgendwie schon schön in kurzer zeit viele wobbler amchen zu können, aber irgwndwie auch langweilig. 
meine lust ist jetzt befriedigt und jetzt gehts wieder mit handbetrieb weiter.

werde die gusswobbler auch posten, wenn sie fertig sind.

gruss


----------



## Kukö (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Jungs, nach dem ich ne Weile nur mitgelesen  hab (Schitt Gesundheit) und ich immer wieder ins staunen komme was ihr so aus totem Holz in der Zwischenzeit geschnitzt habt musste ich auch mal wieder unbedingt was tun.

mal einige Jerks/Slider neuer Schöpfung( alle schwebend od. langsam sinkend)














das sind Toffel mit über 120 gr WG und einer Länge von 12cm
sind schwebend eingestellt und ganz leicht hecklastig.






Die Schuppen der Köder auf dem ersten Bild hab ich mir mit dem Plotter in Folie geschnitten, die Kosten dafür sind recht günstig. Auch die Verarbeitung der Folie ist gut(extrem dünn), keine Faltenbildung wie bei denen auf dem letzten Foto. Bei den grossen Slidern hab ich Alufolie von der Rolle(selbstklebend) verwendet. Meiner Meinung nach aber viel zu dick das Zeug und es lässt sich schlecht an Rundungen verarbeiten. Ihr seht ich verwende vorrangig silber glänzendes Material aber "bunt" funktioniert bei unseren trüben Gewässern nicht oder nur schlecht.
Meine "Ratte" nimmt endlich auch Form an (Jalousieband Experiment) noch gewichten und versiegeln dann stell ich sie  euch vor-jedenfalls sieht sie schon gut aus.


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Hannes94 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Freut mich echt sehr das sie euch so gut gefallen 
In moment habe ich auch noch 4 Jerk Rohlinge  rumliegen....  in die werde ich auch die "Patronenhülsen-Rasseln" einbauen, da einige Boardies auf die Anleitung warten. Sorry das es so lange dauerte.#t

Naghul, kannst du uns evtl deine Gussformen zeigen?
Waere echt nett, weil ich schon seid laengerem auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Gussform bin.

Kukö, Schöne Slider#6
Versuche doch mal mit einem  glatten harten gegenstand die dickere Alufolie in die Ecken zu drücken, das  funktioniert bei mir immer recht gut.

xt-601
Nicht dafür , schlißlich  helfen wir uns hier doch gerne gegenseitig.


----------



## west1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann bin ich jetzt auch noch dran.

Hannes, Doc und Wolfgang schöne Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut! #6#6#6

Hannes sind das selbst gedrehte Schraubösen oder durchgehende Ösen bei deinen?

Wolfgang die Schuppenmuster sehen gut aus. Was ist das für eine Folie? 

Dieter 2 hast du das Video gesehen, oder willst du die Teile mit Fotofinsh einpacken.


----------



## Hannes94 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West1
Ja das sind selbstgezwirbelte Ösen, die ich mit 5min-Epoxi  einklebe....
Die halten Bombenfest


----------



## weberei (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Haleluja, jetzt gibts erstmal ne Reihe an Lob, man will ja keinen vergessen

@Bobster:
Für den anfang ganz ansehnlich, hauptsache sie laufen und fangen!

@DrSeltsam:
Die Drillinge sind gut geworden. Aber ob der Lauf der Wobbler später durch den Anhang nicht beeinflusst (negativ!) wird, weiß ich nicht, denke es könnte durchaus eine böse Überraschung geben ;+
Die Wobbler sehen aber wieder super aus!

@Hannes:
Super schön! Bei dir kommt das gebrushte Schuppenmuster noch etwas besser rüber, als bei bild, da deine größer sind. Das sieht echt gut aus.

@Kukö:
Schöne Jerks!
Die salmos sehen ja aus wie das Original, von der Form her! sind die selber gebaut, oder sind die gekauft und dann von dir nachbearbeitet?



Aber den Vogel hat Naghul abgeschossen :vik::q


> meine lust ist jetzt befriedigt und jetzt gehts wieder mit handbetrieb weiter.


Das wird gemeldet :m


----------



## Kukö (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Kukö, Schöne Slider#6
> Versuche doch mal mit einem glatten harten gegenstand die dickere Alufolie in die Ecken zu drücken, das funktioniert bei mir immer recht gut.


 
Das hab ich schon probiert, war aber nicht so erfogreich im Ergebnis



west1 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt auch noch dran.
> 
> Hannes, Doc und Wolfgang schöne Teile habt ihr wieder gebaut! #6#6#6
> 
> ...


bekommst PN



weberei schrieb:


> @Kukö:
> Schöne Jerks!
> Die salmos sehen ja aus wie das Original, von der Form her! sind die selber gebaut, oder sind die gekauft und dann von dir nachbearbeitet?


 
Weberei, die Form ich in Silikon ab und giess dann mit Kunstharz. Manche schmirgel ich in eine mir besser gefallende Form und gewichte die auch manchmal um. Das heist sie werden Hecklastig ausgelegt oder in Waage austarriert. tschuldigung hatte Deine Frage irgendwie nicht registriert-das Alter 
Und Danke für die Blumen.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## bafoangler (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> meine lust ist jetzt befriedigt und jetzt gehts wieder mit handbetrieb weiter.




Nanananananana.... wo ist der Ferkelfahnder???


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Die Drillinge sind gut geworden. Aber ob der Lauf der Wobbler später durch den Anhang nicht beeinflusst (negativ!) wird, weiß ich nicht, denke es könnte durchaus eine böse Überraschung geben ;+



Danke, werde die Federdrillinge denk ich wenn überhaupt nur bei Wobblern einsetzen die eine sehr starke Aktion haben oder wenn ich mal Originale nachbaue, welche auch Federn haben. Wie gesagt - Spielerei für zwischendurch.

Gleich gibts fertige Pics von den drei Lucipers... so...stay tuned


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier sind die Lucipers dann noch mal im Detail. Alle drei aus Abachi (Glücklicherweise reichte die Leiste für genau drei Stück ohne viel Verschnitt) und mit Rasseln (Patronenhülse/Heftzwecke) versehen wie bereits mal gepostet. 

Haben keine zusätzliche Beschwerung bekommen und die Schaufeln (etwas kürzer als im Buch) sind noch nicht fest verklebt und eingestellt. Das Gewicht liegt bei ca. 16g und die Farbgebung ist mit kleinen Nuancen einigen Rapalas nachempfunden. 

Die Kiemendeckel / Kopfpartie bei Nr. 2&3 kommt eigentlich von einem Barsch, passt aber wohl denk ich. Auf Flossen hatte ich ehrlicherweise gesagt keinen Bock mehr #t



















Der dritte gefällt mir persönlich am besten, muss die Schaufel aber noch etwas nach unten biegen da wir hier eher flachere Gewässer haben...










Dieser ist mit eigenen 3D-Augen versehen, die anderen haben das Gelb vom Textmarker erhalten.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jedus (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wollt mal fragen was für erfahrungen ihr mit poppern habt? 
sind schon welche selber gebaut worden und poppen diese auch schön??

mfg jedus


----------



## Hannes94 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt hört doch mal auf mit den ganzen Ferkeleien, ihr verschmutzt ja den ganzen Trööt


----------



## Jedus (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sorry ich wollte ja nur mal nachfragen, da ich gerade selber an nem popper arbeite aber halt wissen wollte obs iwas zu beachten gibt..


----------



## Hannes94 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jedus
Also für nen Popper würde ich persönlich immer sehr leichtes Holz nehmen wie z.b. Balsa oder Abachi... Um das "Maul" zu formen habe ich immer eine runde Fräse für den Dremel genommen.

Das Blei würde ich zum großteil in den Schwanzbereich packen,...
:q


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ KuKö 

..........da war aber jemand fleißig , .....schöne Jerkbaits#6 !

@ DrSeltsam

Wäre da nicht die "Heimwerker-Schaufel" , würden deine Wobbels glatt als kommerziell gefertigte durchgehen , ....sehr saubere Arbeit , ....Hut ab #6#6#6!

Was genau ist das Schaufelmaterial und wie hast du diesen Kunststoff gebogen ?

@ xt-601

..........meinst du Foto-Finish ?

Hab' ich leider keine Ahnung von #c!

@ barschben

...........falls du English verstehst oder 'n gutes Übersetzungsprogramm hast , hier :

http://crankbaitcentral.com/CrankbaitABCs/index.html

@ Jedus

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread|wavey: !

Für einen Popper nimmt man möglichst leichtes Holz , .......Abachi oder Balsa , ...habe aber auch schon welche aus leichten Kiefern-Rundstäben gebaut .

Die hohle Schnauze fertigt man mit'm "Dremel" und Oval,-und Kugelfräser , .........falls du keinen hast , kannst du auch OHNE eine Aushöhlung auskommen , ......eine einfache schräge Fläche(nicht zu spitzwinklig) oder eine halbrunde Fläche(obere "Lippe" länger als untere) tut es auch , ........der Popper ist dann nur etwas "leiser" .

Bleigewicht in einem Popper ist meistens nicht nötig oder sogar kontraproduktiv , ........wenn , dann nur etwas Gewicht im hinteren Teil , um die Köpfschräge etwas höher zu heben !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam
> 
> Wäre da nicht die "Heimwerker-Schaufel" , würden deine Wobbels glatt als kommerziell gefertigte durchgehen , ....sehr saubere Arbeit , ....Hut ab #6#6#6!
> 
> Was genau ist das Schaufelmaterial und wie hast du diesen Kunststoff gebogen ?



Danke diemai, gerade von dir Spezi geht das runter wie Öl.... 

Die Schaufeln sind aus 2mm Makrolon, welches sich sogar kalt hervorragend biegen lässt. 

Übrigens vorhin den obligatorischen Wannentest gemacht - der zweite hatte die beste Aktion und mein Liebling erst fast gar keine! Die Schaufel noch mal ab und weiter heruntergebogen und nun läuft auch dieser zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit und es klackert ohne Ende. Werde morgen mal ein Vid davon veröffentlichen... bis dahin ... 

GN8


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Danke diemai, gerade von dir Spezi geht das runter wie Öl....
> 
> Die Schaufeln sind aus 2mm Makrolon, welches sich sogar kalt hervorragend biegen lässt.
> 
> ...


 
Bin sehr gespannt auf das Video ,............ habe gerade auch einige ähnliche Wob's in Arbeit , ....allerdings werde ich in ca. 11 Stunden an der Hand operiert , .......komme dann wohl erst'mal nicht weiter !

..........und ich dachte immer , das das Zeug sich nicht kalt biegen läßt , .........ein versierter australischer Bastler hat sogar 'mal eine Heiß-Biegevorrichtung für Lexan-Lippen(nicht zum Knicken , sondern zum Wölben)auf TU vorgestellt , ......die Lippen werden zum Biegen in heißem Speiseöl erhitzt , dann eingespannt und in der Vorrichtung abgekühlt , ........sie verlieren ihre Form dann nicht mehr .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Honeyball (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


Naghul schrieb:


> meine lust ist jetzt befriedigt und jetzt gehts wieder mit handbetrieb weiter


Also nee sowas |rolleyes:q:q:q




bafoangler schrieb:


> Nanananananana.... wo ist der Ferkelfahnder???


:vik:Schon zur Stelle!:vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sagt mal hat jemand Vorlagen für Jerks zw. 8-12cm mit der genauen Ausbleiung. Bei den die ich gerade baue werde ich noch irre. Versuche mich an ganz langsam sinkend.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, 
hab hier mal einen neuen Rohling. 
4,5cm. Die Form habe ich von einem Bild aus dem Thread geklaut, weis grad aber nicht von wem. vielleicht erkennt sie jemand.

Achja, weis vielleicht jemand, aus welchem Holz der ist? 
War so ein Stiel einer Saugglocke  ;-)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Also nee sowas |rolleyes:q:q:q
> 
> ...




Tzzz...dieser Vogel steckt seine Nase zur Zeit etwas zu oft ,für meinen Geschmack, in unseren Tollen Thread...:vik:


----------



## Naghul (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Also nee sowas |rolleyes:q:q:q
> 
> ...




na toll #d
glaube es bringt auch nichts mehr wenn ich sage, das es eigentlich anders gemeint war.........

ihr perverslinge sollt euch gedanken über das künstköderbauen machen und nicht über solche ferkelein gedanken machen.


----------



## xt-601 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1 Ja, habe mir alles angeschaut unnndd Gleich geladen!!!:q:q:q 

@diemai & West1 Ich meine wie ihr gemerkt habt, das Foto-Finish . Meine künstleriche Ader ist ganzschön auf Null und Nichtig|rotwerden Bin hald Zimmermann und Kein Maler!!!!|abgelehn

@*Adl3r4ug3* da haste Recht!!! die Nase!#d:q:q


----------



## raetzrico (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastler
@Hannes 94
Tolle Jerkbait´s Super Design dank Airbrush und dem nötigen Händchen.#6
@Kukö
Deine Slider gefallen mir auch.#6Diese Form läßt sich per Hand nur schwierig erstellen,
da ist gießen für den der die Möglichkeit hat natürlich eine gute Alternative.
@Dr Seltsam
Auch Deine Wobbler sind absolut toll.#6Bin auf das Video gespannt.

So nun will ich Euch meine Buster Jerk´s zeigen. Einmal hab ich sie ganz appetitlich angerichtet. Die bekommt mein Papa zum Geburtstag. Zwei sind aus Nepomuks  Hartschaum 35 Gramm schwer, die anderen aus Hartholz42 Gramm. Die Holzjerks sollten gerade noch schwimmen.So war der Plan jedenfalls. Mal sehen was die 3 dünnen Schichten Epoxy ausmachen. Länge 12 cm.
Und wie das so ist, trotzdem die Köderkisten längst voll sind laufen schon wieder die nächstem im Köderkarusell.

Enrico


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit die Warterei ein Ende hat - hier das versprochene Video. Etwas lauter drehen dann hört man auch die Rasseln .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEgjW7FZ3LM

@ raetzrico

Danke, deine Jerks sind aber auch wirklich sehr appetitlich geworden! #6

Gruß


----------



## weberei (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DrSeltsam:
Wie schon nach dem Video vermutet, sehen die Wobbler sehr gut aus! Weiter so! bin gespannt auf das Video.
Edit: Gerade gesehen, dass du den Link gepostet hast. Laufen ja auch noch sehr ansprechend. Viel Glück damit, sie werden sicher ihre Abnehmer finden 

@raetzrico:
Da wird sich dein Vater freuen, denn die sehen super aus.


----------



## Kössi (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam,
die laufen ja echt gut. Hast du den Luziper genau nach Anleitung von Hans Nordin gebaut? Aber wie ich dich verstehe ohne Bebleiung? Den werde ich mir wohl demnächst auch mal zurecht schnitzen. Danke für die Anregung!  Kössi


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Damit die Warterei ein Ende hat - hier das versprochene Video. Etwas lauter drehen dann hört man auch die Rasseln .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEgjW7FZ3LM
> 
> ...


 
sorry wegen meiner rechtsschreibung , ich bin z. zt. einhändig .

eine echt tolle aktion haben deine wobbler ja#6#6#6 , ...die rasseln sind ja irre laut , .......hätte nicht gedacht , das ein solcher sound bei holzködern möglich ist .

frosch38

.................kennst du das hier

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/


da müssten ein paar skizzen zu finden sein


                     gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Video und super Wobbler, wie tief tauchen die denn maximal? Will mir auch meine Wobbler gerne selber bauen, bzw. ich habe schon ein bisschen rumprobiert! Deine schwimmen ja an der Oberfläche, je nach Schaufelstellung tauchen die dann tiefer oder auch nicht, verstehe ich das richtig? Danke für die Antwort!

Hab übrigens vor 30 Minuten meine Fischereiprüfung bestanden!! JUUHHUUUUU!!!! \o/\o/\o/\o/


----------



## west1 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> @diemai & West1 Ich meine wie ihr gemerkt habt, das Foto-Finish .



Bondex hat, glaube vor einem Jahr oder so, etliche Designs zum ausdrucken hier eingestellt. Musst mal suchen dort steht auch wies gemacht wird. 



raetzrico schrieb:


> So nun will ich Euch meine Buster Jerk´s zeigen.



Sehen gut aus!#6
Die beiden letzten gefallen mir am besten.
Der erste und der letzte sind aus Holz würde ich mal sagen.
Nummer drei sieht nach Fotofinish aus. #6



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Damit die Warterei ein Ende hat - hier das versprochene Video.


Sie laufen schön! #6



diemai schrieb:


> ich bin z. zt. einhändig .


Und Dieter wie gehts, wirken die Tabletten noch!


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam,
> die laufen ja echt gut. Hast du den Luziper genau nach Anleitung von Hans Nordin gebaut? Aber wie ich dich verstehe ohne Bebleiung? Den werde ich mir wohl demnächst auch mal zurecht schnitzen. Danke für die Anregung!  Kössi



Ja, das habe ich. Leider muss man ja doch die Größen übertragen, wär  schön (oder auch zuu einfach ^^) wenn man die so abzeichnen könnte. Außer den beiden  Kugellagerkugeln ist keine zusätzliche Beschwerung drin. Habe allerdings die Schaufel ca. 10mm kürzer gestaltet.



diemai schrieb:


> sorry wegen meiner rechtsschreibung , ich bin z. zt. einhändig .
> 
> eine echt tolle aktion haben deine wobbler ja#6#6#6 , ...die rasseln sind ja irre laut , .......hätte nicht gedacht , das ein solcher sound bei holzködern möglich ist .



Danke, bin auch selber angehem überrascht. Denke das Geheimnis sind die Reißnägelkappen in Verbindung mit den sehr harten Kugellagerkugeln - Bleikugeln taugen m. M. n. nix. Ok, das lauteste ist die zu kleine Badewanne... :q

Gute Heilung dir übrigens!



vandutch schrieb:


> Super Video und super Wobbler, wie tief tauchen die denn maximal? Will mir auch meine Wobbler gerne selber bauen, bzw. ich habe schon ein bisschen rumprobiert! Deine schwimmen ja an der Oberfläche, je nach Schaufelstellung tauchen die dann tiefer oder auch nicht, verstehe ich das richtig? Danke für die Antwort!
> 
> Hab übrigens vor 30 Minuten meine Fischereiprüfung bestanden!! JUUHHUUUUU!!!! \o/\o/\o/\o/



Erst mal HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH zur bestandenen Prüfung!

Wie tief die letzendes tauchen werde ich wohl erst sehen können wenn ich demnächst im Pool meines Bekannten bin  - aber die sind nach der Schaufel zu urteilen eher Tiefläufer. Jedoch haben sie - dadurch das kein zus. Gewicht drin ist - einen enormen Auftrieb. Somit kan man in flacheren Gewässern mit kurzen Stops arbeiten oder einfach langsamer einkurbeln. 

Aber - du hast richtig verstanden! #6

@ all

Danke

Thomas


----------



## Jedus (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
erst mal danke für die ausführliche antwort
den popper habe ich ganz getreu dem thread-namen aus einem besenstiel gefertigt und habe ich nachdem er in form war in 2 teile geschnitten damit man die wölbung besser machen kann. hab mir jedoch gestern abend dann in den finger geschnitten und dann war erst mal schluss da ich keine lust mehr hatte :q
mal schauen ob der was wird, ist ja auch mein erster selber gebauter wobbler also noch totaler anfänger 
und wie ich gerade sehe scheint der popper ein wenig zu schwer zu sein, da er ohne haken schon mehr als zur hälfte im wasser ist oder macht das gar nichts?

mfg jedus


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@frosch:

Wie Dieter der 1.#6 schon schon geschrieben hat: www.lurebuilding.nl Einen besonders einfachen Jerk möchte ich dir ans Herz legen: Roach/Heiddy da dieser nur einen Bebleiungspunkt hat kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Fängt wunderbar schwimmend wie auch sinkend!

Es war auch mein erstes Modell. Der Tipp kam damals von Dieter. Ohne diese Topmodell wäre ich auch anfangs bedeutend mehr gefrustet gewesen!

Gruß,

Björn

Jerks die ich in letzter Zeit nachgebaut habe und die alle gut liefen (ein Dank an die Googel-Bildersuche für die schönen Schablonen):
ACE Fat Flipper:
http://www.germantackle.de/images/product_images/popup_images/1274_0.jpg
Nils master Darter:
http://www.koederwahnsinn.de/shop/images/NilsMaster/DartMaster/NM_DartM_012_600_c.jpg
King of Jerk:
http://www.produkt-suchmaschine.com...n-king-of-jerk-11cm-green-tiger-id2628512.jpg

Allesamt bekommen die wie üblich vorne und hinten eine Bebleiung bis sie waagerecht sinken.


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jedus schrieb:


> @diemai
> erst mal danke für die ausführliche antwort
> den popper habe ich ganz getreu dem thread-namen aus einem besenstiel gefertigt und habe ich nachdem er in form war in 2 teile geschnitten damit man die wölbung besser machen kann. hab mir jedoch gestern abend dann in den finger geschnitten und dann war erst mal schluss da ich keine lust mehr hatte :q
> mal schauen ob der was wird, ist ja auch mein erster selber gebauter wobbler also noch totaler anfänger
> ...


 
Wie meinst du "in zwei Teile geschnitten" , ..........der Länge nach aufgespalten oder nur das temporäre "Griffstück"(zum Halten und Einspannen) abgetrennt ?

Die erstere Methode fände ich ziemlich umständlich , man könnte dann doch gleich mit zwei mit Zahnstochern oder dünnem Rundholz bündig verstifteten Rechteck-Leisten arbeiten !

@ DrSeltsam

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche , .......lag vorhin über 4 Std. auf'm Tisch , weil die verdammte lokale Betäubung nicht weggehen wollte , ........is' schon'n komisches Gefühl , seinen linken Arm mit dem rechten Arm zu tragen ,....... der ist ganz schön schwer;+|supergri! 

Vorhin hatte ich beim Schreiben übrigens 'n Eisbeutel auf'em linken Handgelenk !#c|supergri!

Habe Rasseln aus Messingrohr 8 X 0,5mm gebaut , ........die Verschlußdeckel der Rasseln sind aus der umgeknickten Rohrwandung , .......gefüllt mit zwei 4,0mm Stahlkugeln , ........hatte die hier vor Monaten 'mal 'reingestellt , ........aber so laut wie deine "Klangkörper" sind die nicht !

@ Bulettenbär

..........danke , Björn , ....hatte ich garnicht mehr 'dran gedacht !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe gestern aus lauter Langeweile mal wieder im Besenstieltröt #1 gesurft. 

Dort bin ich auf sehr schön gemachte Augen gestoßen (Photoshop) und habe sie mir auch gleich gezogen. Heute dann in Word auf eine Seite in verschiedenen Größen eingefügt und auf 180g Papier (auf Fotopapier bestimmt noch besser - werd ich auch testen) in der höchst möglichen Auflösung (1200dpi) mitm Tintenrotzer ausgedruckt.

Das Ergebnis hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich gleich zum OBI gefahren bin und mir zwei Locheisen (6/8mm) gekauft habe.

Dann gleich mal aufm Küchenbrett ausgestanzt (diese blöden Hartplastikdinger mag ich eh nicht zum frühstücken - leiber Holz^^) aber fürs auskloppen genau das Richtige!






Und gerade die ausgestanzten Augen mit Hilfe halbierter Q-Tips und etwas Knete mit 5min Epoxy versehen.

Ich denke das Ergebnis sind schöne 3D-Augen die _sich _sehen lassen können und einfacher gehts kaum. Danke an den (leider den Namen vergessen) Künstler der Augen!






Wer nun Interesse an der Word-Datei hat, möge mir eine PM schreiben. Werde dann die knapp 500kb Datei weitergeben. Die Größen können auch noch verändert werden.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Jedus (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja hab den popper in 2 hälften gesagt damit ich 2 mal das indentische stück hab nur eben spiegelverkehrt, dann konnte man die wölbung sehr leicht mit dem schleifpapier und einer feile herausarbeiten
ich finde die methode gar nicht so schlecht, da man dann auch gleich die achse mit den ösen in den wobbler machen kann ohne den wobbler von unten aufzusägen
danach dann halt wieder zusammengeklebt und die kanten bzw übergänge so gut wie möglich weggeschliffen

villt kommen morgen auch mal fotos dann könnt ihr das ergebniss sehen

mfg jedus


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche , .......lag vorhin über 4 Std. auf'm Tisch , weil die verdammte lokale Betäubung nicht weggehen wollte , ........is' schon'n komisches Gefühl , seinen linken Arm mit dem rechten Arm zu tragen ,....... der ist ganz schön schwer;+|supergri!
> 
> ...



Schön wenn´s wieder anfängt zu kribbeln oder? |supergri

Wo du´s sagst - da fällt mir grad ein die Bilder von dir mal gesehen zu haben mit der Rohrmethode. Komisch eigentlich das die nicht so laut waren - die von mir verwendeten Kugeln sind auch 4mm stark.

Die nächsten teste ich mal ganz ohne Rohr oder Patronenhülse - einfach nur durchgebohrt und die Heftzwecken drauf. Vllt war bei dir ja auch die Spachtelschicht zu dick? #c

Schaun mer mal....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jedus schrieb:


> ja hab den popper in 2 hälften gesagt damit ich 2 mal das indentische stück hab nur eben spiegelverkehrt, dann konnte man die wölbung sehr leicht mit dem schleifpapier und einer feile herausarbeiten
> ich finde die methode gar nicht so schlecht, da man dann auch gleich die achse mit den ösen in den wobbler machen kann ohne den wobbler von unten aufzusägen
> danach dann halt wieder zusammengeklebt und die kanten bzw übergänge so gut wie möglich weggeschliffen
> 
> ...


 
Bin gespannt auf die Fotos , .........ich fände es allerdings zu fummelig , einen schon fertig geformten Wobblerkörper der Länge nach und mittig wieder aufzusägen .

Wenn man keinen "Dremel" hat , muß man allerdings mit zwei Hälften arbeiten , um einen ausgehöhlten Popper-Kopf herzustellen ....es nützt nix#c|supergri !

Allerdings schmälert sich der Querschnitt dadurch etwas !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ey Leute,

schon wieder einmal hat der Satz "man lernt nie aus" absoluten Wahrheitsgehalt...|uhoh:...habe ja nun schon so manchen Kukö foliert - aber komischerweise bin ich nie auf die Idee gekommen diese nachm glätten mit nem Microfasertuch zu polieren! #c Oh man, der nun gerade bearbeitete "Barsch" glänzt das ich mich drin spiegeln kann... blink blink...#6

Greetz
der Folierer


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Wo du´s sagst - da fällt mir grad ein die Bilder von dir mal gesehen zu haben mit der Rohrmethode. Komisch eigentlich das die nicht so laut waren - die von mir verwendeten Kugeln sind auch 4mm stark.
> 
> Die nächsten teste ich mal ganz ohne Rohr oder Patronenhülse - einfach nur durchgebohrt und die Heftzwecken drauf. Vllt war bei dir ja auch die Spachtelschicht zu dick? #c
> 
> ...


 
Denke auch , das bei meinen Rasseln eventuell die Verspachtelung dicker war(1-2 mm , Material Epoxy/Sägemehl-Gemisch oder Polyesterspachtelmasse) , ......oder auch die 0,5 mm Rohrwandung ????

Reißzwecken-Köpfe sind ja noch dünner , glaub'ich ?

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Denke auch , das bei meinen Rasseln eventuell die Verspachtelung dicker war(1-2 mm , Material Epoxy/Sägemehl-Gemisch oder Polyesterspachtelmasse) , ......oder auch die 0,5 mm Rohrwandung ????
> 
> Reißzwecken-Köpfe sind ja noch dünner , glaub'ich ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Warte, ich mess mal eben............0,30 mm und dann halt hauchdünn (nun Schnellspachtel vom Betriebsmaler) drübber...

Gruß zurück, Thomas#h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

habe heute nen interessanten Selbstbau-Wobbler gesehen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand  sagen, wie der montiert wird bzw. wie man ihn führt? Sieht irgendwie so  aus, als ob am Ende ein Magnet oder so etwas ist. Aber für  Magnetfischen wird der ja sicherlich nicht sein

Hier der Link zu dem Wobbler


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute nen interessanten Selbstbau-Wobbler gesehen. Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen, wie der montiert wird bzw. wie man ihn führt? Sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob am Ende ein Magnet oder so etwas ist. Aber für Magnetfischen wird der ja sicherlich nicht sein
> 
> Hier der Link zu dem Wobbler


 
Das ist ein sogenannter "Devon-Spinner" , ein Spinnköder frür Salmoniden , der vor weit über 100 Jahren in Großbritannien entwickelt wurde .

So ein Köder hat immer zwei kleine Flügel an den Seiten , die den Körper in Drehung versetzen , .......sie arbeiten ähnlich einer Schiffsschraube oder eines Flugzeugpropellers .

Dieses spezielle Modell hier scheint mir mit Echt-Fischhaut überzogen zu sein .

Entweder werden Devons direkt auf die Hauptschnur gesetzt und hinten ein , zwei , Perlen vor den angeknoteten Haken montiert , ...als Lager und Schutz  sozusagen .

Man kann sie aber auch direkt mit Lagerperlen zusammen auf ein Stück Draht montieren und hat so einen kompletten , sofort einsetzbaren Kukö .

Die Dinger sind recht schwer , da sie für schnell strömende Flüsse entwickelt wurden , ...daher meistens aus Metall gebaut .

Um dem Schnurdrall beim Einspinnen entgegenzuwirken , gab es links , -und rechts herum drehende Modelle , die dann immer nach einer bestimmten Anzahl von Würfen gewechselt wurden und so die Schnur immer wieder entgegengesetzt verdrehen !

Für andere Zielfische als Forellen und Lachse in der Strömung sind sie meines Wissens kaum geeignet(lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren) , ...sie werden einfach nur stur eingesponnen .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke sind gute Vorlagen.
Die Augen sind echt gut http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=153 
macht eine menge arbeit die zu bearbeiten.


----------



## Hannes94 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie schon gesagt, echt geile Wobbler 
Aber heute komme ich leider nicht zum  Foto's machen  da ich Purtzeltag habe


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann aber mal |schild-g zum Geburtstag und alles Gute!


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:|birthday:


----------



## west1 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> da ich Purtzeltag habe



Auch von mir |schild-g #g
Komme übrigens grad von der Geburtstagsfeier meines Vaters, geht aber später wieder hin. Mach sozusagen gerade eine Feierpause. :q


----------



## Tipp (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, echt geile Wobbler
> Aber heute komme ich leider nicht zum  Foto's machen  da ich Purtzeltag habe



Glückwunsch auch von mir!


----------



## xt-601 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Bondex hat, glaube vor einem Jahr oder so, etliche Designs zum ausdrucken hier eingestellt. Musst mal suchen dort steht auch wies gemacht wird.


 
@west1  Ich suche und suche und Finde NiX.#q#q


----------



## xt-601 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				Hannes94;
Aber heute komme ich leider nicht zum Foto's machen da ich Purtzeltag habe ;)[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> #h#h|schild-g|muahah:|birthday:|birthday:#g#g


----------



## Jedus (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes94 
auch von mir alles gute 


hier noch 2 bilder vom fertigen popper..
ist zwar nicht gerade ein optisches meisterwerk aber darauf kommt es hoffentlich nicht an und immerhin ist es ja mein erster wobbler


----------



## xt-601 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jedus schrieb:


> hier noch 2 bilder vom fertigen popper..
> ist zwar nicht gerade ein optisches meisterwerk aber darauf kommt es hoffentlich nicht an und immerhin ist es ja mein erster wobbler


 
Besser als meiner!!#h#6:q:q:q


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, echt geile Wobbler
> Aber heute komme ich leider nicht zum Foto's machen da ich Purtzeltag habe


 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag|laola: !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Jedus

........na , der macht doch schon 'was her , ........der wird bestimmt seine Fische fangen#6 !

Mache den Nächsten doch noch etwas länger(bei gleichen Durchmesser) , ........mehr Auftrieb und eine bessere "Führung" im Wasser kann bei einem Popper nie schaden !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Jedus (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja wirklich poppen tut er ja nicht wie ich gerade in der badewanne gesehen hab...#d
werd ich demnächst mal an nem richtigen gewässer testen müssen


----------



## Hannes94 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Euch allen ein ganz dickes fettes Dankeschöööööön für die netten Grüße |jump:.


----------



## Kukö (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> @Kukö
> Deine Slider gefallen mir auch.#6Diese Form läßt sich per Hand nur schwierig erstellen,
> da ist gießen für den der die Möglichkeit hat natürlich eine gute Alternative.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für die Blumen, Giessen ist für mich ne Alternative gut funktionierende gekaufte zu replizieren.Deine Buster sehen aber auch top aus #6



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Aber heute komme ich leider nicht zum Foto's machen da ich Purtzeltag habe


 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


@DrSeltsam:
Die Wobbler sehen gut aus und der Lauf ist top, allein das Rasseln (echt laut) da hätt ich bedenken.
Zu den Augen: das ist ja mal ne topp gemacht aber läuft das Harz nicht ab nach dem aufbringen? mit Fotopapier kommt bestimmt der Hintergrundglanz besser.


Hab mich mal an einen Holo Jerk versucht, bei dem sind noch Luftblasen eingeschlossen aber in Natura sieht er schon echt goil aus. Nun will ich ihn noch farblich richten und mal sehn was wird. Augen mussen auch noch drauf.

12 cm ,schnell sinkend für grosse Tiefen, 140 gr













Als Innenteil habe ich Hologrammfolie auf Form geschnitten und an der innen liegenden Seele festgeklebt,alles etwas angewärmt (50° im Backofen) und den Jerk mit dem Harz gegossen den ich sonst fürs Epoxieren nehm. Das Erwärmen hät ich lieber lassen sollen dann gäbs sicher weniger Lufteinschlüsse.Der nächste wird besser


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jedus schrieb:


> naja wirklich poppen tut er ja nicht wie ich gerade in der badewanne gesehen hab...#d
> werd ich demnächst mal an nem richtigen gewässer testen müssen


 
Warum poppt er nicht , .......liegt er zu tief oder auch kopflastig auf der Oberfläche ?

@ Kukö

Das Teil sieht ja stark aus , .......irgendwie wie 'ne Mischung aus Diamant und Perlmutt , ........der glitzert richtig#6#6 !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> @west1  Ich suche und suche und Finde NiX.#q#q



Fang mal hier an und arbeite dich hoch! Da müsste einiges stehen.


Wolfgang was für ein Epox hast du zum Gießen genommen.
Gut aussehen tut er auf jeden Fall #6#6

Mit einem Styrodurkern in der oberen Hälfte oder so, den dann beidseitig mit der Folie beklebt, müsste er doch leichter werden und langsamer sinken.  Wäre was für flachere Gewässer.


----------



## weberei (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:
Hier auch nochmal: Alles Liebe und Gute zum "Purzeltag" 

@DrSeltsam:
Die Augenvorlagen sind echt gut! Die habe ich früher für meine Jerkbaits verwendet, allerdings nur ausgedruckt und aufgeklebt, nicht so schön wie du es machst in 3D.
Microfasertuch #q Da muss man echt erstmal drauf kommen. Ich wische die Folie vor dem bemalen immer noch mit Desinfektionsmittel ab, sodass Fett von Berührungen abgeht und die Farben dann besser halten. Vielleicht sollte ich dann bald mal noch mit einem Microfasertuch nachwischen... Danke für den Tipp!

@diemai:
Natürlich auch von mir: gute Besserung!


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Die Wobbler sehen gut aus und der Lauf ist top, allein das Rasseln (echt laut) da hätt ich bedenken.
> Zu den Augen: das ist ja mal ne topp gemacht aber läuft das Harz nicht ab nach dem aufbringen? mit Fotopapier kommt bestimmt der Hintergrundglanz besser.



Danke, meinste die Fischis bekommen nen Tinitus? :q Da gibts noch ganz andere Krawallmacher - hab hier noch nen "King of Jerk" und einen "Zalt" liegen - die sind gefühlt dreimal so laut...

Das 5min Epoxy ist ja nicht so flüssig und wird duch die Oberflächenspannung sehr gut auf dem (vorher!) ausgestanzten Auge gehalten. Durch diese ergibt sich auch die Wölbung, die die Augen dreidimensional wirken lassen.

Heute Ausdrucke auf Fotopapier gemacht - eine deutliche Qualitätssteigerung und nat. wie du auch vermutetest mehr Glanz.

Dein Holojerk gefällt mir aber auch gut, sieht zwar ein bissl verknittert aus aber wenn er läuft...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Die Augenvorlagen sind echt gut! Die habe ich früher für meine Jerkbaits verwendet, allerdings nur ausgedruckt und aufgeklebt, nicht so schön wie du es machst in 3D.
> Microfasertuch #q Da muss man echt erstmal drauf kommen. Ich wische die Folie vor dem bemalen immer noch mit Desinfektionsmittel ab, sodass Fett von Berührungen abgeht und die Farben dann besser halten. Vielleicht sollte ich dann bald mal noch mit einem Microfasertuch nachwischen... Danke für den Tipp!



Naja, obs nun speziell an dem Microfasertuch liegt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Hatte die sonst halt vorher nur so eben sauber gewischt. Mitm Küchentuch wirds wohl auch gehen...#6

Gruß


----------



## Kukö (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert von dem Anbieter hier,unter Epoxidharz/Deckschicht/Versiegelung.Ich hab die 400gr genommen das war deffnitiv zu wenig|supergri
Der Jerk ist im oberen Teil mit einer Lage Balsaholz ausgefüllt damit er nicht wie ein Stein sinkt. Allerdings will ich ihn vom Kahn in einem Gewässer einsetzen welches mit 35m recht tief ist. Die Taucher berichten immer von "Monsterhechten"-da will ich einem haben. Leider kann ich ihn bei uns nicht testen die haben sich recht blöd selbst ohne Haken haste hier Ärger und die Wanne müsste ich unglaublich aufrüsten|bigeyes.
Für flachere Gewässer werd ich so einen auch noch machen, mit dem Styro müsste das sicher gehen.Ich test es einfach mal.
http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/

@ Diemai
Danke Dieter


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Danke, meinste die Fischis bekommen nen Tinitus? :q Da gibts noch ganz andere Krawallmacher - hab hier noch nen "King of Jerk" und einen "Zalt" liegen - die sind gefühlt dreimal so laut...
> 
> Das 5min Epoxy ist ja nicht so flüssig und wird duch die Oberflächenspannung sehr gut auf dem (vorher!) ausgestanzten Auge gehalten. Durch diese ergibt sich auch die Wölbung, die die Augen dreidimensional wirken lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Mit den Rasseln hab ich so meine Probs(bin ja so fürchterlich konservativ) und mein immer im und am Wasser muss es schön ruhig sein:q:q. Aber es wird schon funzen,lass mal hören wenn was genervt zugebissen hat#6. 

Das 5min Epox hatte ich gar nicht im Kopf,das stimmt das ist nen ganzes Stück zäher,jetzt werd ich das auch mal testen. Die gekauften sind ja nicht schlecht aber nicht sehr Kreativ in der Farbgebung so 0815 halt.

Das zerknitterte am Jerk ist gewollt könnt ich jetzt behaupten, nee iss nicht so,war bestimmt eine Folge der Aufwärmung in der Backröhre.Der nächste wird besser.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## vandutch (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich auch Vorlagen zum Wobblerbau? Mit Tauchschaufeln und korrekte Bebleiung und sowas? Vielleicht könnte man ja eine kleine Sammlung von solchen Vorlagen/Schablonen anlegen? Denke ich bin nicht der einzige dem sowas sehr helfen würde!

Danke!


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi vandutch,
hier stehen an mehreren Stellen Antworten auf deine Fragen. Warum nicht erstmal lesen und dann fragen.#6

www.lurebuilding.nl


----------



## Jedus (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
weiß auch nicht so richtig.. kann auch gut sein dass ich nur zu wenig platz hatte aber der popper bricht halt recht schnell aus und dreht sich dann mit dem schwanzteil nach vorne 
könnte schon gut sein dass er zu tief im wasser liegt werde aber demnächst mal an nem weiher testen obs villt nur am platz lag


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Mit den Rasseln hab ich so meine Probs(bin ja so fürchterlich konservativ) und mein immer im und am Wasser muss es schön ruhig sein:q:q. Aber es wird schon funzen,lass mal hören wenn was genervt zugebissen hat#6.



Zu den Rasseln gabs mal auf DMAX nen interessanten Bericht (den ich leider nicht selber gesehen habe - Kollege berichtete davon...). Und zwar waren zwei Tommys mit den exakt gleichen Baits unterwegs, der kleine Unterschied war wohl nur, dass der eine Köder Rasseln intus hatte - der andere nicht. Und was war? Der mit Rasseln hat gefangen - der andere nicht. Dann wurde getauscht - damit man die "Führungsqualitäten" ausschließen konnte. Und? Wieder der Rasselköder hat gefangen - der andere nicht (oder kaum)...mögen auch die verschiedensten sonstigen Einflüsse mit einfließen...

Will nun auch nicht die ultimative Lobhudelei für Rasseln breittreten - soll auch jedem sein Ding sein oder auch nicht...aber ich glaube das das in den letzten Jahren nicht einfach nur "Mode" oder "Verkaufsstrategie" ist. Irgendwas muss dran sein...

Fange aber auch mit dem Klassiker schlechthin - dem Effzett - auch meine Hechte ... ohne Rasseln...

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Es steht bei mir schon wieder ein Wobbler kurz vor der Epoxihochzeit...


----------



## diemai (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Zu den Rasseln gabs mal auf DMAX nen interessanten Bericht (den ich leider nicht selber gesehen habe - Kollege berichtete davon...). Und zwar waren zwei Tommys mit den exakt gleichen Baits unterwegs, der kleine Unterschied war wohl nur, dass der eine Köder Rasseln intus hatte - der andere nicht. Und was war? Der mit Rasseln hat gefangen - der andere nicht. Dann wurde getauscht - damit man die "Führungsqualitäten" ausschließen konnte. Und? Wieder der Rasselköder hat gefangen - der andere nicht (oder kaum)...mögen auch die verschiedensten sonstigen Einflüsse mit einfließen...
> 
> Will nun auch nicht die ultimative Lobhudelei für Rasseln breittreten - soll auch jedem sein Ding sein oder auch nicht...aber ich glaube das das in den letzten Jahren nicht einfach nur "Mode" oder "Verkaufsstrategie" ist. Irgendwas muss dran sein...
> 
> ...


 
Rasseln hin , Rasseln her , ........kommt immer auf die Situation an , denke ich .

Bei stillem Wasser z. b. benutze ich lieber "stumme" Stickbaits für die Oberfläche , ....bei ordentlichem Wellengang dürfen sie dann aber eher laut sein !

Ähnliches gilt für tauchende Köder bei klarem sowie nicht sehr sichtigem Wasser .

@ Jedus

Das der sich mit'm Schwanz nach vorne dreht , liegt daran , das er im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser recht kurz ist , ....er hat nicht die "Führung" im Wasser , die ich zuvor erwähnte .

Eigentlich eine erstrebenswerte Schwimmaktion , ....nur eben nicht bei einem Popper , sondern bei einem Jerkbait(was nun aber nicht heißt , das dieser auch kurz und gedrungen sein soll) .

Was für'n Material hattest du noch 'mal verwendet , ...war es Kiefer/Fichte ?

Ich vermute auch , das dein Popper zu wenig Restauftrieb hat , d.h. zu schwer ist , ....ich habe diese leidvolle Erfahrung vor Jahren auch gemacht bei zwei Kiefer-Nachbauten von etwas überdimensionierten "Lucky13"-Versionen , .....die lagen einfach etwas zu tief im Wasser , so das die ausgehöhlte Schnauze keine zufriedenstellende Aktion mehr zustande bringen konnte !

@ vandutch

Gibt es hier :

http://www.amazon.de/Wobbler-Hans-Nordin/dp/3275013092

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Rasseln hin , Rasseln her , ........kommt immer auf die Situation an , denke ich .
> 
> @ vandutch
> 
> ...



Genau das wollte ich damit sagen - situationsbedingt, bin nun nicht voll drauf eingeschossen, aber - die nächsten Köder bekommen trotzdem welche - weils geht... :q

Dieter, kennst du eigentlich (oder jmd anderes) beide Bücher? Also das schwarze UND das blaue? Würd mich interessieren wo die Unterschiede im Inhalt liegen. Die Preise unterscheiden sich ja enorm!

Gruß
DrS


----------



## stefano89 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessiern. Diemai macht ja hier immer schön Werbung für das blaue und hat mich mittlerweile auch neugierig gemacht. Wieviele Seiten hats denn?
Das schwarze ist gebunden und hat 157 Seiten, und das für viel weniger Geld. Sind die Bücher vergleichbar?
Gruß Steffen


----------



## diemai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das blaue Buch "Wobbler-Topmodelle im Eigenbau" ist das Original , ...das Andere(genauer Titel ist mir entfallen) ist ein lizensierter Nachdruck mit genau dem GLEICHEN Inhalt , ....nur das Format ist etwas kleiner(ca. 70% - 75%) .

Hatte dieses auch 'mal vor Jahren für 5 Euronen bei LIDL gekauft , hab's aber zwischenzeitlich weggegeben , da ich sowieso das Original habe !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Downbeat (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht haben beide 157 Seiten, aber ich kann mich irren, da ich nicht beide habe.
ABER man kann ja nie von der Seitenzahl auf den Informationsgehalt schliessen, habe ich in meinem Leben gelernt.

EDIT: Der andere Titel ist: Wobbler - Kunst-Köder selber machen


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

DANKE!

Endlich weiß ich Bescheid. 

Der Vorteil an dem Original ist dann bestimmt, dass man die Vorlagen direkt kopieren kann, richtig? Müsste ungefähr passen bei 70-75%...

Nun ja 30€ gegen 7€ und dafür etwas "maßstabeln" muss jeder für sich selbst wissen - zumal es zu hauf Vorlagen im Netz oder Katalogen gibt.

Hilfreich, lehrreich und interessant ist (auch das günstige) auf jeden Fall!!! Hab ja auch die Lucipers zum laufen bekommen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> Endlich weiß ich Bescheid.
> 
> ...


 
Thomas , ......ich habe immer auf'm Fotokopierer auf'm Job kopiert , ...da kann man prozentuale Vergrößerung und Verkleinerung einstellen , .........so bekomme ich jede gewünschte Größe auf's Papier , egal ob aus Büchern oder eigene Skizzen , .......die Maße kann man auch einfach anhand des Prozentsatzes der Größenveränderung umrechnen .

@ Downbeat

Vielen Dank für den anderen Titel , .......es steht wirklich haargenau das Gleiche in beiden Büchern , Zeichnungen und Bilder sind auch total gleich , in dem Nachdruck nur halt kleiner vom Gesamtformat her !

Gute Nacht , ....Dieter#h


----------



## stefano89 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh mann, ich war gerade so scharf auf das Buch, dass ich mir das schwarze ohne wirklich nachzuschaun bei Amazon für knapp 10€ bestellt und jetzt gerade das hier gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-erfolgreichsten-kommerziellen-Wobbler-selber-bauen_W0QQitemZ190512019959QQcategoryZ115373QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D400188449401%252B400188449401%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7788503108421168273

Außerdem noch das schwarze auf ebay für insgesamt 7€ #q#q#q
Dummheit muss einfach bestraft werden -.-


----------



## diemai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich war gerade so scharf auf das Buch, dass ich mir das schwarze ohne wirklich nachzuschaun bei Amazon für knapp 10€ bestellt und jetzt gerade das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-erfolgreichs...188449401&po=&ps=63&clkid=7788503108421168273
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte doch auch beide Bücher , .........jetzt hast du noch 'n Geburtstagsgeschenk für'n Angelkumpel!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Oh mann, ich war gerade so scharf auf das Buch, dass ich mir das schwarze ohne wirklich nachzuschaun bei Amazon für knapp 10€ bestellt und jetzt gerade das hier gefunden:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Die-erfolgreichsten-kommerziellen-Wobbler-selber-bauen_W0QQitemZ190512019959QQcategoryZ115373QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%252BDDSIC%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D400188449401%252B400188449401%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7788503108421168273
> 
> ...





diemai schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch auch beide Bücher , .........jetzt hast du noch 'n Geburtstagsgeschenk für'n Angelkumpel!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Moin,

für den Preis komm ich echt ins Grübeln, ob ich mir das nicht auch noch kaufe. War doch etwas mühselig die Schablone "hochzurechnen" ohne Kopierer oder Scanner.

Und wie Dieter treffend sagt - ein Geschenk mehr auf Halde, oder vllt wils ja einer hier ausm Tröt haben...

Gruß
Thomas

Edit: Gekauft


----------



## stefano89 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hatte ich das nicht gemeint. Ich habs mir für 10€ gekauft und dann halt noch die beiden besseren Angebote gefunden, nachdem ich schon auf kaufen geklickt hatte...hab jetzt also nur das schwarze gekauft.


----------



## diemai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> So hatte ich das nicht gemeint. Ich habs mir für 10€ gekauft und dann halt noch die beiden besseren Angebote gefunden, nachdem ich schon auf kaufen geklickt hatte...hab jetzt also nur das schwarze gekauft.


 
.................ach so:q !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hubert von dem Anbieter hier,unter Epoxidharz/Deckschicht/Versiegelung.Ich hab die 400gr genommen das war deffnitiv zu wenig|supergri
> Der Jerk ist im oberen Teil mit einer Lage Balsaholz ausgefüllt damit er nicht wie ein Stein sinkt. Allerdings will ich ihn vom Kahn in einem Gewässer einsetzen welches mit 35m recht tief ist. Die Taucher berichten immer von "Monsterhechten"-da will ich einem haben. Leider kann ich ihn bei uns nicht testen die haben sich recht blöd selbst ohne Haken haste hier Ärger und die Wanne müsste ich unglaublich aufrüsten|bigeyes.
> Für flachere Gewässer werd ich so einen auch noch machen, mit dem Styro müsste das sicher gehen.Ich test es einfach mal.
> http://www.klebstoff-profi.de/


Danke Wolfgang #6

Muß mir mal überlegen ob ich mir ne Form baue und auch mal welche gieße, glaube aber eher nicht. 

Viel Glück bei der Monsterhechtjagd und vergiss nicht, wir wollen den dann sehen!  |supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ein schwarzes Buch hätte ich auch noch in Originalverpackung eingeschweißt.
Ich habe das Blaue, das ja genau den gleichen Inhalt hat, nur eben in einem anderen Format gedruckt wurde.
Also wer es mir abkaufen will, kann mir gerne eine PN schicken. Über den Preis kann man verhandeln.


----------



## xt-601 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Fang mal hier an und arbeite dich hoch! Da müsste einiges stehen.


 

Super Geil#6|good:|jump: Danke#h


----------



## Kukö (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Wolfgang #6
> Viel Glück bei der Monsterhechtjagd und vergiss nicht, wir wollen den dann sehen! |supergri


 
keine Frage Hubert,wenns was wird kommt das Monster hier rein-aber ich glaub es werden erst mal nur deren Kinderlein:q


So Jungs hab heut mal ein bissel Epoxiert und habs mal abgelichtet.













und meine "Ratte" ist farblich gestalltet, hat aber noch keine Beine und ist auch noch nicht Epoxiert. Das Glitterzeugs simuliert die Luftblasen im Fell(soll). Wenn sie Epoxiert ist wirkt sie dann auch plastischer,die hellen Stellen vom Jalousieband werden auch noch farblich angepasst-aber erst ganz zum Schluss. Die Schwimmlage entspricht in etwa dem Realen Leben,zu 2/3 liegt der Körper tief im Wasser.
Die "Ratte" hat am Unterteil diese Laschen,dies sind Sicherungen gegen das Durchbeissen also Schutz fürs Jalouband.






Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@KÜKO:

Sehen gut aus, jedoch sieht man das Du zuviel Epoxy auf einmal aufträgst. Also das nächste mal weniger damit die Buckel verschwinden.


----------



## DrSeltsam (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bratwurst mit Ketchup ist ja ok und lecker, aber Ratte mit Ketchup?? :q

Sehr abgefahren das Teil, bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht und würde auch zu gerne ein Laufvideo sehen!

Gruß


----------



## west1 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> So Jungs hab heut mal ein bissel Epoxiert und habs mal abgelichtet.



Wolfgang die Köder sehen gut aus! #6

Mit dem Epoxy solltest du aber etwas sparen beim einpinseln. Dünner auftragen und lieber einen Anstrich mehr machen.

Pinselst du die Köder im Rad ein?
Falls ja probiers mal so. Du hältst den Köder am Rücken, pinselst den Bauch ein, danach hältst du den Köder mittels Gripzange oder ähnlichem an der Bauchöse und pinselst weiter....

Die Sprengringe und Drillinge würde ich auch weg lassen, hänge die Köder besser mit kleinen Drahthaken ein. in etwa so wie im Video.


----------



## Kukö (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob Männers. Thomas wenn es ging Videos hier hoch zu laden ja dann würd ichs gern tun aber bei You Tube anmelden das mag ich nicht. Aber ich denk nochmal drüber nach:vik:. Ratte mit Ketchup tzzz...:q


Hubert die Köder waren schon mal im Wasser sind also nicht ganz neu, sie sind aus Holz und waren bisher "nur" mit Farbe und klassischem Klarlack behandelt. Die haben trotzdem Wasser gezogen|uhoh: und sich verzogen,runterschleifen wollt ich nicht so viel und hab ne Menge Unebenheiten in Kauf genommen sonst wär nichts über geblieben|supergri.
Ja ich pinsel die Köder auf dem Rad und normal 2-3 Schichten in sehr dünner Schicht. Meinen Motor kann ich regeln und gen null Umdrehung fahren,so kann ich in aller Ruhe die Köder fertig machen, normal sind ja keine Haken drann.

Bulettenbär, danke für Deinen Hinweis der nun sicher erklärt ist.


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (17. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kukö

............sehr interressant , deine "Ratte" , ...'n Video wär' echt nicht schlecht , ....was hast du gegen "YouTube" ?

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....was hast du gegen "YouTube" ?



Genau, Youtube ist ja nicht Facebook...


----------



## Kössi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal kurz zu den Büchern von H.Nordin. Die Zeichnungen sind nicht im Maßstab. Ich habe des Blaue und gerade eine Schablone vom Luziper gefertigt, er ist mit 135 mm angegeben und die Zeichnung ist 125 mm. Der Stormörten ist mit 155 mm angegeben und die Zeichnung ist 88 mm.
Also man muß schon umrechnen!!   Kössi


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Nochmal kurz zu den Büchern von H.Nordin. Die Zeichnungen sind nicht im Maßstab. Ich habe des Blaue und gerade eine Schablone vom Luziper gefertigt, er ist mit 135 mm angegeben und die Zeichnung ist 125 mm. Der Stormörten ist mit 155 mm angegeben und die Zeichnung ist 88 mm.
> Also man muß schon umrechnen!! Kössi


 
Hatte ja schon vorher geschrieben , das man auf einem guten Fotokopierer alle erdenklichen Größen erstellen kann , ........in einigen Zeichnungen im Buch fehlen auch einige Maße , .....also etwas Fantasie , bitte:m!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe hier 'mal einige meiner Skizzen fotografiert(sorry , habe keinen Scanner) , ....vielleicht kann der eine oder andere damit ja etwas anfangen .

Der "Superbug" wird aus Abachi gebaut , bekommt ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem , die Lippe(3,0mm Lexan) sollte zusätzlich verstiftet werden .
Im hinteren Bereich kommen noch ca. 10 gr. Ballast 'rein (individuell ausbleien) , so das der Köder nur noch leicht kopflastig aufschwimmt , .......Tauchtiefe ca. 5-6 Meter .

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, habe ich die Schnuröse jedoch noch etwas weiter nach vorne gesetzt als wie auf der Zeichnung angegeben , .........den unteren Schenkel der Öse ca. auf die Mitte des Halbkreises der Lippe .

Der "BigS" ist weitgehend dem Original entsprechend , habe bis jetzt nur wenige Exemplare aus Teak gebaut , man kann hier auch gut Rasseln mit verbauen , Tauchtiefe 0,5m bis 2,0m je nach Material und Restauftrieb .

Der "DepthRaider" Nachbau entspricht in den Maßen weitgehend dem Original , .....habe einige davon aus Teakholz nachgebaut , .....auf einen davon habe ich meinen PB Hecht von 1,17 Meter gefangen , ........gerade noch schwimmend und leicht kopflastig ausgebleit(die Blei können ruhig auch weiter nach hinten , da die Lippe recht schwer ist) taucht er auf ca. 3,5 Meter ab , .......die Lippe ist aus 1,5 mm Alu-Blech .

Der "Dieter's Delight" , eine Eigenentwicklung , ist ein Twitchbait ,..... er sollte aus Abachi gebaut werden und bekommt eine durchgehende Drahtachse(bei Verwendung von schwererem Holz wie Buche schlägt er leicht um) .

Er bekommt soviel Blei in den Bauch(Dachdeckerblei im Bauchschlitz, eventuell noch andere Gewichte) , so das er gerade noch in waagerechter Lage aufschwimmt , ....man kann ihn dann wie einen Wobbler führen oder auch in einem "jerk-and-pause"-Stil , ....er geht dann stark flankend auf ca. 1 Meter Tiefe und steigt während des Pausierens langsam wieder auf .

Weitere Fragen beantworte ich gerne !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Darf ich fragen wieso bei dir alles Englisch ist? 

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wieso bei dir alles Englisch ist?
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 

Weil ich früher meine Zeichnungen viel mit anderen Bastlern aus anderen Ländern getauscht habe und auch auf englischsprachigen Seiten eingestellt habe !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achso okey, dachte schon wir haben hier einen EX-Ami oder so. Auf jeden Fall gute Skizzen. Wollt selber schon lange anfangen zu bauen, kann mich aber irgendwie nie ganz dazu durchringen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

habe gerade mal meinen ersten Wobbler in unserem Gartenteich ausprobiert! Ohne Haken (Was wohl auch gut war, irgendwie ist der eine Goldfisch verdächtig dem Wobbler nachgeschwommen ). Der Wobbler macht schon sehr schöne Bewegungen, nur wenn ich ihn stark ziehe legt er sich auf eine Seite, weiß jemand woran das liegen kann?

Danke!


----------



## stefano89 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist Dieters Spezialgebiet, aber ich würde mal auf eine zu große Tauchschaufel tippen bzw eine zu weite Entfernung der Schnuröse vom Schwerpunkt der Tauchschaufel (damit meine ich den Hauptangriffspunkt des Wassers). Durch die Hebelwirkung bzw die Wasserverdrängung legt sich der Wobbler dann auf die Seite.
In deinem Fall würde ichs dann mal mit Drillingen probieren, ist ja noch mehr Kielgewicht, was das evtl zufriedenstellend berichtigen könnte. Wenn das nichts hilft musste halt die Schaufel kürzen bzw schmaler machen. So ists jedenfalls in der Regel...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DrSeltsam (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen!

Danke Dieter, Vorlagen kann man gar nicht genug haben.#6 Auf meiner "to-do-Liste" steht auf jeden Fall als nächstes ne Banane an. Allerdings die Version ohne externe Tauchschaufel, die du mal hier eingestellt hast. Der Superbug sieht zwar auch richtig toll aus geht mir aber viel zu tief und will erst mal nicht mit veränderter Schaufel experimentieren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Das ist Dieters Spezialgebiet, aber ich würde mal auf eine zu große Tauchschaufel tippen bzw eine zu weite Entfernung der Schnuröse vom Schwerpunkt der Tauchschaufel (damit meine ich den Hauptangriffspunkt des Wassers). Durch die Hebelwirkung bzw die Wasserverdrängung legt sich der Wobbler dann auf die Seite.
> In deinem Fall würde ichs dann mal mit Drillingen probieren, ist ja noch mehr Kielgewicht, was das evtl zufriedenstellend berichtigen könnte. Wenn das nichts hilft musste halt die Schaufel kürzen bzw schmaler machen. So ists jedenfalls in der Regel...
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Danke für die Tipps, habe gerade die Schaufel ein wenig kürzer und schmaler gemacht und die Haken rangemacht! Läuft auf jeden fall besser wie vorher, aber irgendwie bewegt er sich die meiste Zeit nur zu einer richtung!


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vandutch
kannste ein Bild machen?
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> aber irgendwie bewegt er sich die meiste Zeit nur zu einer richtung!



Wenn er nicht gerade, in Zugrichtung läuft, musst du die Schnuröse entgegen der jetzigen Laufrichtung biegen.


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal ein Bild, die Qualität ist echt sau beschissen, sorry dafür!

Das andere ist mein erster Jerk, der echt super läuft! Die beiden sind einfach freihand entstanden!

http://img826.*ih.us/img826/4840/wobbler.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ vandutch

Zum Einstellen des Wobblers wurde ja schon etwas gesagt , ....wen du beim Testen im Gartenteich Angst um die Goldfische hast , kannst du ja anstelle der Haken entsprechend schwere Büroklammern einhängen , .....die simulieren dann das Hakengewicht .

Testen und Ausbleien OHNE Haken verzerrt das Ergebnis !

Wenn bei mir ein Wobbler zunächst nicht laufen will(Obligatorischer Badewannentest in grundiertem , aber noch nicht bemalten/lackierten Zustand) , gehe ich wie folgt vor .

1. Wenn möglich Schnuröse leicht auf,-oder ab biegen , Geradeauslauf einigermaßen einstellen(geht in der kurzen Wanne nicht 100%ig)

-testen , ........wenn das nix bringt

2. Bleigewichte mit Klebeband ankleben und mit deren Gewicht und Position experimentieren

-testen und dann ggfs. die Gewichte in den Wobbler einlassen .

3. Mit eingesetzten Gewichten noch'mal testen ,.... falls er immer noch nicht gut läuft , nehme ich Veränderungen an der Schaufel vor(Verkleinern , bei Metallschufeln auch Verbiegen) .

4. Stellt sich heraus , das der Wobbler eventuell ZU WENIG Auftrieb hat , kann man noch Hohlkammern in seinen Rücken Bohren , in die kann man dann Balsa oder Styropor geben und sie mit etwas Epoxy wieder verschließen(war bei mir aber noch nicht nötig , da ich beim Material schon eine Vorauswahl treffe) .


5. Falls das alles nix bringt(eher selten) , kommt er in die Tonne#q!

Bei einem fertig lackierten Wobbler möchte man natürlich ungern wieder Löcher für mehr Ballast 'reinbohren , ........daher bleibt dir nur die Ösen, -und Schaufeloption , .......bei kleinen Wobbels kann man es aber auch mit dickdrähtigeren oder größeren Haken probieren , falls man mehr Ballast braucht .

Es besteht auch noch die Möglichkeit , externen Ballast anzubringen(was aber leider nicht so schön aussieht) , .......man kann etwas Lötdraht oder schmale Bleistreifen um den Schenkel des Bauchdrillings winden oder sich im Fachhandel sogenannte "Suspendots" oder "Suspenstrips" der US-Firma "Storm" besorgen , ........das sind kleine , sehr flache Bleifolienstücke , die man mittels deren einseitigen Klebeschicht auf den Köder aufkleben kann , ......sie lassen sich auch leicht wieder abpulen .

Diese Dinger sind aber etwas SEHR leicht , quasi nur zum Feintuning , ...........habe mir vor Jahren 'mal meine eigenen gebaut , indem ich ein Stück flach und eben gehämmertes Dachdeckerbleifolie 1,0mm(sauber , möglichst ohne Oxidationsschicht) mit doppelseitigen Tepichklebeband satt anliegend beklebt habe .

Davon kann man dann im Bedarfsfall kleine Stücke mit der Schere abschneiden , die zweite Schutzfolie abziehen und das Bleiplättchen dann bündig auf den Wobbler aufkleben . 

Allerdings läßt es sich nicht mehr so leicht wie die original "Suspendots" entfernen ,...... Teppichklebeband klebt wie Teufel !

viel Glück , diemai#h

Habe g'rade das Bild deines Wobblers gesehen , ......schade , das keine Seitenansicht dabei ist , ......aber die Schaufel ist an der Basis(wo sie in den Körper geht) zu breit , ....verjünge sie einfach noch an den Seiten Richtung Körper , .......ansonsten sieht's gut aus !


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Diemai,

vielen vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Sind ja echt super Tipps dabei!!!! Habe die Schaufel jetzt schon ein bisschen verkleinert dort wo es ins Maul geht! Der Wobbler geht immer sehr stark nach rechts (Beim Blick aufs Bild)!

Hier sind nochmals neue Bilder, dieses mal mit dem Handy gemacht, sieht doch schon gleich viel besser aus, oder!?

http://img233.*ih.us/img233/5979/wobbler1.jpg

DANKE!


----------



## angler1996 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Schaufel ( Bild Draufsicht)
links breiter- ? einfach mal nachmessen, ist nur ein Eindruck
Gruß A.


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, ist mir auch gerade aufgefallen! Komisch das mir das erst jetzt auf dem Bild so richtig auffällt  Wird wohl daran liegen das er immer nach rechts ausbricht... mal sehen was Diemai noch dazu sagt! Danke aber schonmal!


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ vandutch

996 hat recht , die Schaufel sieht unsymetrisch aus , .......das muß zuerst abgestellt werden !

Ich meinte auch , das die Tauchschaufel an der Basis noch schmaler werden soll , quasi Richtung Körper konisch zuläuft .

Aber der Köder ist ja noch nicht angemalt , so kannst du doch auch sicherlich noch Blei einlassen ,..... würde sagen etwas vor ,-und hinter der Bauchöse , .......und nicht ZU tief , .......erstmal mit ankleben(wie oben erwähnt) probieren .

Die Haken müssen auch größer werden , ....als Faustregel gilt :

Abstand der Drillings-Spitzen zueinander = Köderbreite

Falls es machbar ist , kannst du die Schnuröse noch ein wenig Richtung Schaufel hinunterbiegen , .......das hat mir vor einiger Zeit bei einem unbebleiten Wobbler ähnlicher Form und Schaufelstellung auch geholfen(allerdings war die Schaufel an der Basis schmaler) , .......war einer von meinen australischen Wettbewerbswobbler, hatte ich hier vor langer Zeit schon 'mal gepostet !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooo, habe an der Schaufel auf der einen Seite noch was abgeschliffen und siehe da, das ding läuft!!!!!! Werde aber trotzdem noch was abmachen von der Schaufel, sie wie Diemai es beschrieben hat!

Blei habe ich schon drin, Haken sind nur provisorisch, muss mir noch welche bestellen! Vielen Dank an EUCH!!!! Werde dann nochmal Bilder posten wenn ich das Ding angemalt habe.


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> Sooo, habe an der Schaufel auf der einen Seite noch was abgeschliffen und siehe da, das ding läuft!!!!!! Werde aber trotzdem noch was abmachen von der Schaufel, sie wie Diemai es beschrieben hat!
> 
> Blei habe ich schon drin, Haken sind nur provisorisch, muss mir noch welche bestellen! Vielen Dank an EUCH!!!! Werde dann nochmal Bilder posten wenn ich das Ding angemalt habe.


 
Super , freut mich zu hören #6:m!

Wenn er so jetzt auch bei höheren Einhol-Geschwindigkeiten läuft , brauchst du bestimmt nicht mehr viel von der Schaufel wegzunehmen , ...jede Verkleinerung der Schaufelfläche/Länge kann ja auch zu einer minimierten Tauchtiefe führen(in diesem Fall aber bestimmt kaum wahrnehmbar , denke ich).

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Achso okey, dachte schon wir haben hier einen EX-Ami oder so. Auf jeden Fall gute Skizzen. Wollt selber schon lange anfangen zu bauen, kann mich aber irgendwie nie ganz dazu durchringen.
> 
> Gruß Fabi



Was gegen Amerikaner???;+


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, fands nur ungewöhnlich hier von nem User englische Notizen zu lesen  Hab absolut NICHTS gegen Ausländer.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## xt-601 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was gegen Amerikaner???;+


 

Wer kann Amis leiden?? Ich habe einige kennen gelernt!!#d#d|sagnix
Beim Bund und auch so!! #d#d#d Kein Wunder das wir immer mit rann müßen im Kiegseinsatz!|evil:|evil::r
 Na,ja aber Angeln könn se` und darum gehts hier!!:m


----------



## west1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Wer kann Amis leiden?? Ich habe einige kennen gelernt!!



Kenn zwar keine Amis, weiß aber dass es dort drüben ganz gutes und günstiges Angelzeugs gibt!  
Früher kannte ich ein paar Kanadier, die waren ganz in Ordnung.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben, morgen gibts, wenn alles gut geht neue Köderbilder.


----------



## weberei (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Kenn zwar keine Amis, weiß aber dass es dort drüben ganz gutes und günstiges Angelzeugs gibt!



Wie gut, dass ich im Sommer 4 Wochen in den USA bin :q:k
Powershoppen bis zum Zolllimit 


@vandutch:
Schöner Wobbler und der Jerkbait sieht auch schon im Rohzustand gut gearbeitet aus!
Freut mich, dass dir hier bei deinem Problem gehelfen werden konnte.

@diemai:
Wie geht es der Hand? Kannst du schon sagen, ob die OP das Problem behoben hat? Gute Besserung!


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich im Sommer 4 Wochen in den USA bin :q:k
> Powershoppen bis zum Zolllimit
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hast du dich über die Höhe der Summe des abgabenfreien Warenlimits schon erkundigt , ........nicht , das es bei der Heimreise böse Überraschungen gibt ?

Meiner Hand geht es soweit gut ,............ konnte sofort , nachdem die örtliche Betäubung abgeklungen war , schon merken , das die Schmerzen bei bestimmten Bewegungen des Handgelenks nicht mehr da waren .

War nur voll ätzend , da mit voll paralysiertem und hoch festgebundenem Arm für gut 4 Stunden 'rumliegen zu müssen , vovon ich die letzten 2 Stunden immer dringender pinkeln mußte|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass ich im Sommer 4 Wochen in den USA bin :q:k
> Powershoppen bis zum Zolllimit


 
Da biste dann aber schnell fertig :q

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kukö (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gute Besserung Dieter,nix ist schlimmer als eine Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit(ausser Zahnschmerzen):q

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## diemai (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Gute Besserung Dieter,nix ist schlimmer als eine Einschränkung der Bewegungsfreiheit(ausser Zahnschmerzen):q
> 
> Gruss Wolfgang


 
Vielen Dank , ........es geht schon wieder ganz gut !

Apropos , ......'n paar Tage vorher hatten sie mir auch'n Backenzahn ausgegraben , ...ich löse mich anscheinend langsam auf!


                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kukö (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...ich löse mich anscheinend langsam auf! Gruß , Dieter#h


 
mach mal langsam mit den Auflösungserscheinungen erst mal noch mindestens 25 Jahre Angeln und Köderbasteln:q, 
Gruss Wolfgang#h


----------



## raetzrico (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine Herren hier geht das ja fix.Ein paar Tage mal nicht am Rechner und schon kann man Seitenweise neues lesen.
@Dr´Seltsam , weberei , Kukö und west1 danke für die lobenden Worte.Und west1 ja Du hast alles richtig erkannt. Mir persönlich gefällt der im Natur Weißfischdekor am besten.
@vandutch
Für einfach so ohne genaue Schablonen entstanden sind Deine 2 Köder schon mal Klasse. Und für das Feintuning gibt es hier immer die richtigen Tipps.Bin gespannt auf das Endergebniss.
diemai Dir weiter gute Besserung.

Enrico


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Wer kann Amis leiden?? Ich habe einige kennen gelernt!!#d#d|sagnix
> Beim Bund und auch so!! #d#d#d Kein Wunder das wir immer mit rann müßen im Kiegseinsatz!|evil:|evil::r
> Na,ja aber Angeln könn se` und darum gehts hier!!:m


 
Hey,
können wir nen extra Thread aufmachen um zu lästern? Ich wäre gerne dabei!#h:vik:

Angeln können sie. Naja, dort werden auch die meisten Kaspelrollen verkauft! Braucht man mehr zu sagen?

Und jetzt steinigt mich für den ganzen OFFTOPIC

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## xt-601 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey,
> können wir nen extra Thread aufmachen um zu lästern? Ich wäre gerne dabei!#h:vik:
> 
> Angeln können sie. Naja, dort werden auch die meisten Kaspelrollen verkauft! Braucht man mehr zu sagen?
> ...


 

OCH NÖÖ, lieber nicht , nen extra Thread mit so in Thema regt mich nur Auf!|motz:

So beiläufig lästern reicht doch!
und ich angele um mich zu beruhigen den Kopf frei zu bekommen und die Ruhe und Schönheit der Natur zugenießen mit gelegentlich einem Hauch von Abenteuer.

Aber Jetzt zurück zum Hauptthema. Ich habe meinen Katern ( Norweger) ihre Spielzeugmaus weggenommen 
da diese schon total zerlegt war(Fell ist relativ intakt) und habe mir Gedacht|kopfkrat 
|thinkerg:da könnte man doch in Hechtwobbler oder Streamer draus bauen.
Ich hab schon mal angefangen den Körper aus Balsa nachzubauen und eine durchgehende Drahtachse zurechtgebogen.
Die Frage ist jetzt soll ich das Balsa noch mit irgendetwas vorbehandeln um es wiederstandsfähiger zu machen oder soll ich gleich das Fell aufkleben?


----------



## diemai (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> OCH NÖÖ, lieber nicht , nen extra Thread mit so in Thema regt mich nur Auf!|motz:
> 
> So beiläufig lästern reicht doch!
> und ich angele um mich zu beruhigen den Kopf frei zu bekommen und die Ruhe und Schönheit der Natur zugenießen mit gelegentlich einem Hauch von Abenteuer.
> ...


 
Definitiv muß das Holz versiegelt werden , ...sonst sinkt deine Maus ganz schnell , ......nimm lieber PVC-Hartschaum oder Kunststoff-Korken , ....so'was zieht kein Wasser !

                                       viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## xt-601 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Definitiv muß das Holz versiegelt werden , ...sonst sinkt deine Maus ganz schnell , ......nimm lieber PVC-Hartschaum oder Kunststoff-Korken , ....so'was zieht kein Wasser !
> 
> viel Glück , diemai#h


 
Solches Material habe ich leider nicht,#d also Lack reicht das?


----------



## west1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Solches Material habe ich leider nicht,#d also Lack reicht das?



Pinsel den Köder 2-3 mal mit 5Min. Epoxy ein.



So hier ein paar neue.

2 Jerks, Länge 10,5cm vor dem Epoxieren waren sie gerade noch schwimmend, jetzt dürften sie langsam sinkend sein.







und noch 3 Stickbaits, Länge 10cm


----------



## Frosch38 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1 schöne arbeit.
Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage. Habe gerade schwimmübungen in der Wanne gemacht und festgestellt das die Kukö nach dem baden einen weißen überzug bekommen. Wis ist da passiert?


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @west1 schöne arbeit.



Da schließe ich mich an - wie immer sehr saubere Arbeit Hubert!



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon wieder eine Frage. Habe gerade schwimmübungen in der  Wanne gemacht und festgestellt das die Kukö nach dem baden einen weißen  überzug bekommen. Wis ist da passiert?



Das mit dem Überzug wird wohl daher kommen, dass die Epoxidschicht noch nicht vollkommen durchgehärtet war. Mindestens einen Tag solltest du den fertigen Köder noch ruhen lassen da der Epoxi anfangs etwas empfindlich auf Wasser reagiert. Hatte ich auch schon, konnte das aber mit einer Zahnbürste wieder entfernen.

@ all

Hier mein Neuer. Sollte eigentlich ein Jerk (Predator-Jerk) werden. Da jerkte aber gar nix und so habe ich dem einfach mal nach gutdünken eine Tauchschaufel verpasst und jetzt hat er als Wobbler ne richtig schöne Aktion. Das erste Mal die neuen Augen verwendet, mit Folie, Textmarkern und Airbrush veredelt. Abachi/schwimmend.











Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Frosch38 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Das mit dem Überzug wird wohl daher kommen, dass die Epoxidschicht noch nicht vollkommen durchgehärtet war. Mindestens einen Tag solltest du den fertigen Köder noch ruhen lassen da der Epoxi anfangs etwas empfindlich auf Wasser reagiert. Hatte ich auch schon, konnte das aber mit einer Zahnbürste wieder entferne
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Die Kukö`s sind aber schon eine Woche zum trocknen aufgehängt. Ja diese Schicht lässt sich entfernen. Mal sehen .|bigeyes
Im übrigen sehr schöne arbeit.


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West und DrSeltsam: sehr schöne Arbeiten. 

@DrSeltsam: bei dir erkennt man wirklich gute Verbesserungen von Wobbler zu Wobbler, man merkt echt deinen Fortschritt.
Das einzige was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: deine Schuppen haste falschrum gemacht :-D

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: deine Schuppen haste falschrum gemacht :-D
> Gruß Steffen



Danke. Oh Mann - da da sagst du was! Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen von den Augen... #d wie dämlich #q

Ach nee, das ist n Rückwärtsschwimmer...  |uhoh:

@ Frosch
Danke auch dir. Vielleicht hast du ja auch nur extrem kalkhaltiges Wasser...|rolleyes

Gruß


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

@ DRSeltsam: 

Mal ganz erlich, dein Barsch ist ja mal sowas von geil. Echt top.


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Anhand der letzten Beiträge von mir siehste aber, dass nicht nur dir solche Missgeschicke passieren, wenn man nicht aufpasst ;-)

Wenn mans nicht weiß, fällts eig garnicht auf,  den Fischen ists egal. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso mir das so direkt ins Auge stach :-D


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Feeder-Fischer.



stefano89 schrieb:


> Anhand der letzten Beiträge von mir siehste aber, dass nicht nur dir solche Missgeschicke passieren, wenn man nicht aufpasst ;-)
> 
> Wenn mans nicht weiß, fällts eig garnicht auf,  den Fischen ists egal. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso mir das so direkt ins Auge stach :-D



Ich glaube du spielst da auf die Balsaholzmaserung an... 

Zu dem Schuppenmuster, kannst dir vorstellen wie oft ich den begutachtet habe und weiter dran gebastelt - ich glaub das wär mir von alleine nie aufgefallen. Den Fischen ists natürlich egal, aber bin halt son Typ der - wenn ich was selber baue - nach Perfektion strebt. Naja, wieder nicht gekklappt, aber jetzt find ichs lustig. Kann nun immer die Frage stellen: "Fällt dir was auf?" 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stefano89 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nenne es auch das Balsaholzmassaker :r

Und auf die Bestellung des Nordin-Buches wollt ich auch anspielen, da hab ich ja einfach bestellt ohne Preise zu vergleichen. Hält dich ja mit knapp 10€ inkl. Versand in Grenzen, ärgert aber trotzdem ;-)


----------



## Kukö (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert und Thomas wenn mans nicht besser wüsst würd ich fragen wos die zu kaufen gab. Absolute Spitze !#6 

Gruss Wolfgang#h


----------



## diemai (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Dein Barsch ist echt top geworden , Thomas,  ......trotz der genmanipulierten Schuppen#6:m!

@ west1

Super Köder wie immer Hubert#6#6 , ........deine Marmorierungen faszinieren mich immer wieder !

@ Frosch38

Ich lasse meinen Epoxylack und Kleber immer mind. 3 Tage durchhärten , bevor er in's Wasser kommt , .........in deinem Fall könnte es eventuell an einem nicht 100%ig korrekten Mischungsverhältnis oder eventuell auch Überalterung des Epoxys liegen , ......sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht|bigeyes !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Ja, habe mich schon erkundigt und ich schaue im TV auch oft so Sendungen wie "Achtung Kontrolle", "Mein Revier" usw. Dort wird immer wieder von Zollbeamten am Flughafen berichtet. 
Ich sollte auf jeden Fall keinen Fisch mitbringen  Aber Warenwert darf bei rund 430€ liegen.

Freut mich, dass die OP dann ja wohl erfolgreich und sinnvoll war. Erhol dich gut, damit du bald wieder voll durchstarten kannst 

@west:
Die gefallen mir richtig gut. Wie diemai sagte, die Maserung ist super!

@DrSeltsam:
Wow, der ist echt hammer!
Die Steigerung von Wobbler zu Wobbler ist echt beachtlich und dann jetzt schon so ein Meisterwerk. Dickes Lob dafür! Das mit den Schuppen kann natürlich passieren 
Weiter so!


----------



## Naghul (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@doc: super teil ist echt schön geworden. wenn ich noch zurück denke wie deine ersten aussahen, hast du echt nen sprung gemacht, weiter so :m#6

gruss


----------



## west1 (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hier mein Neuer.



Thomas Dein Rückwärtsschwimmer sieht Top aus! #6#6#6
Soviel Arbeit mach ich mir nicht! 



Kukö schrieb:


> Hubert und Thomas wenn mans nicht besser wüsst würd ich fragen wos die zu kaufen gab. Absolute Spitze !#6



Wolfgang meine wachsen hier im Keller. :q



diemai schrieb:


> Super Köder wie immer Hubert#6#6 , ........deine Marmorierungen faszinieren mich immer wieder !



Dieter hast du dir schon einen Schwamm gekauft?


----------



## diemai (19. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

430 Tacken ?

........ist ja schön für Reisende#6 , .....finde die Diskrepanz zur Zollbefreiung von Warensendungen mit nur 23€ aber ganz schön groß !

Aber bei dem derzeitigen Dollarkurs und den Preisen für Kunstköder , Rollen , etc. in den USA ist das ja schon 'n Haufen Zeugs , .....vieleicht kannst du ja auch noch 'was auf Mitreisende verbuchen:q!

Wo soll's denn hingehen , .......und hast du auch schon 'nen speziellen Shop anvisiert , ...."Bass Pro"-Filialen gibt's ja über das ganze Land verteilt ?

Besten Dank auch für die Genesungswünsche !

@ west1

..............ich werde mir einfach 'nen Schwamm von meiner Frau organisieren , ......die hat immer so'n Zeugs irgendwo 'rumliegen , ........glaube aber nicht , das das mit Modellbaufarben so gut funzt !

.........schaun'mer 'mal !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

Habe vorhin zufällig diesen Verkäufer aus Schottland auf der britischen Ebay-Seite entdeckt :

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/ferox99/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Er gibt als Versandorte zwar nur das Vereinigte Königreich an , .......habe aber auf meine Anfrage von ihm die Nachricht bekommen , das er natürlich auch in andere EU-Staaten verschickt , .......er hätte das in seinen Angeboten nur vergessen anzugeben , .......die Versandkosten würden nur wenig mehr als wie innerhalb Großbritanniens werden .

Vielleicht interressiert sich der Eine oder Andere ja für solche Angebote ?

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielleicht interressiert sich der Eine oder Andere ja für solche Angebote ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
Und ich dachte auf den ersten Blick das Du uns fremdgehst und auch sowas kaufen würdest!#h

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Und ich dachte auf den ersten Blick das Du uns fremdgehst und auch sowas kaufen würdest!#h
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn


 
Warum nicht , ...ist ja nicht alles Plastik:q!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## xt-601 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

He,He Meine Maus oder Ratte Nahmes "ALF" ist Fertig:q:q:q die sieht schön blöd aus, ich weiß aber nich ist es ein Wobbler oder ein streamer, aufgebaut ist sie o.er wie ein Wobbler nur mit Fell Hier ist er der ALF!|jump:


----------



## DrSeltsam (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das ganze Lob Leute - werd weiterhin mein Bestes geben  aber mir auch nun nicht immer so viel Arbeit machen. Beispielsweise der fast fertige Zalt-Nachbau. Den werde ich nicht wieder kopieren - viel zu viel Arbeit den Körper wie das Original zu formen. Er läuft zwar ok - aber längst nicht so abgefahren wie das Original. Bilder gibts die Tage, darf allerdings kommende Woche wieder arbeiten...

Gruß
Thomas#h

Edit: Ist super geworden Dieter! Aber lass nun deine Katzen nicht mehr damit spielen...


----------



## xt-601 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne,Ne der Alf kommt dann wenn er richtig Trocken ist in die Kiste. mal sehn was die Hechte Meinen zum alf??|pfisch::q


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ xt-601

Diese Maus hat was#6 , ......sehr schön gemacht#6#6 !

Habe so'n Katzenspielzeug auch schon seit Jahren irgenwo 'rumliegen , ......bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen ......#c#c:m!

@ all

Habe dieses Holzfischlein(Teak oder Meranti oder so) heute auf'm Flohmarkt für 50 Cent erstanden ,...... handelt sich wohl um 'ne Schüler-Bastelarbeit , ......ca. 18mm dick und schon voll verrundet !

Bin jetzt am Grübeln , ob ich zum Jerken einfach nur Schraubösen und Ballast montieren , oder das Ding in drei oder sogar vier Teile sägen sollte und als Swimbait ausführen sollte #c!

.............oder vieleicht nur zwei Teile und 'ne Schaufel als flachlaufender Wobbel , .......ich weiß einfach nicht .......#c#c:q !!!

Die Augen aus Ziernägeln werde ich natürlich in jedem Fall gegen 3D-Augen austauschen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@xt:
Sieht gut aus, die Maus. Ich glaube, im Sommer kann sowas als Topwater Köder sicher gut gehen!

@diemai:
Ich fliege nach Austin (Texas), wo mein Onkel ein Haus (letztens erst fertig geworden) am See hat :q Also auch schön Angeln 

430€ sind echt viel! Es wird sicher nicht alles für Angelzeugs drauf gehen, werde bestimmt auch Kleidung kaufen.
Auf Mitreisende kann ich leider nix verteilen, fliege alleine...
Habe auch schon ne Liste, was ich holen will:
- neue Rolle (Reiserute werde ich hier holen, da in den USA kaum Mehrteilige Ruten angeboten werden, und wenn doch, dann nicht mit niedrigem Packmaß)
- diverse KuKö's, speziell Wobbler (Rapala usw)
- Power Pro
In der direkten Nähe gibt es keinen der großen Läden (Bass Pro, Cabela, Tacklewarehouse), generell ergab meine suche mit Google Maps keinen wirklichen Angelshop in der Region. Allerdings gibt es dort auch einige Walmart's, wo es ja auch Angelsachen gibt. Einiges werde ich aber auch online bestellen und eben an die Adresse meines Onkels liefern lassen.

Naja, zu viel offtopic |bigeyes
Wenn du noch was wissen möchtest, können wir uns ja per PN unterhalten!

EDIT:
sehe kein Bild von deinen neu erworbenen Ködern!


----------



## xt-601 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ xt-601
> 
> Diese Maus hat was#6 , ......sehr schön gemacht#6#6 !
> 
> ...


 

Zeig mal das ding.#t|bigeyes

Entschuldigung, habs jetzt erst gesehn !
der ist aber nicht besonderst schlank ich hab nochnicht soviel Erfahrung aber ich würde ihn zersägen und in Swimbait versuchen und warum willste dir die Arbeit machen vieleicht festsitzende Nägel ziehen ich würde versuchen in paar augen auszudrucken und aufzu kleben die Konvexe Form der Nägel gleich nutzen und Epoxy machst du bestimmt sowieso drauf oder?


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

.............na ja ,...... nach Texas , wenn ich mich nicht irre , ...........Hauptsache , du hebst dir bei der Rückreise keinen Bruch:q !

Wünsche auf jeden Fall schon 'mal viel Spaß#6 !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> Zeig mal das ding.#t|bigeyes


 
Ist ja noch im Originalzustand , .......glaub' auch nich' , das ich das schnell wiederfinden werde#c:m!

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Jetzt sehe ich das Bild :q
Was kann man aus sowas machen?! Ich weiß es nicht. Was brauchst du denn noch? mach es einfach kurzfristig, wenn du am Basteln bist entscheidest du, was es wird.

Warum druckst du so rum? Gibt es was Schlimmes an Texas?! #c Hab ich was vergessen? Sag nicht sowas, jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit überlegen, was du meinen könntest :q


----------



## DrSeltsam (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Gibt es was Schlimmes an Texas?! #c


 
George W. Bush... |sagnix


----------



## xt-601 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Lese doch bitte meinen Letzten Beitrag ich hab da noch etwas dazu geschrieben, ich meinte dein Fischlein:q


----------



## west1 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



xt-601 schrieb:


> He,He Meine Maus oder Ratte Nahmes "ALF"


Alf sieht gut aus! #6
Wünsche dir dass ein paar schöne Topwaterhechte drauf gehen.



diemai schrieb:


> Bin jetzt am Grübeln , ob ich zum Jerken einfach nur Schraubösen und Ballast montieren , oder das Ding in drei oder sogar vier Teile sägen sollte und als Swimbait ausführen sollte #c!


Musst du selber wissen, Dieter
Ich würde ihn am Stück lassen.



weberei schrieb:


> Ich fliege nach Austin (Texas), wo mein Onkel ein Haus (letztens erst fertig geworden) am See hat :q Also auch schön Angeln


Viel Spaß bei der Reise und kauf nicht so viele Kükös, nicht dass du nachher keine mehr bauen musst (willst) :q


----------



## xt-601 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Warum druckst du so rum? *Gibt es was Schlimmes an Texas?!* #c Hab ich was vergessen? Sag nicht sowas, jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit überlegen, was du meinen könntest :q


 

Todesstrafe!!|bigeyes|scardie:|scardie:


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @diemai:
> Jetzt sehe ich das Bild :q
> Was kann man aus sowas machen?! Ich weiß es nicht. Was brauchst du denn noch? mach es einfach kurzfristig, wenn du am Basteln bist entscheidest du, was es wird.
> 
> Warum druckst du so rum? Gibt es was Schlimmes an Texas?! #c Hab ich was vergessen? Sag nicht sowas, jetzt muss ich die ganze Zeit überlegen, was du meinen könntest :q


 
Nein , garnix ,............ habe mich nur verquer ausgedrückt#c , ......würde am liebsten mitkommen !

@ west1

............Hubert , ...das wär' doch wieder zu einfach#c:q:m!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ xt-601

............ach so , das Fischlein , .........die Nägel bekommt man bestimmt leicht 'raus , wollte die 3D-Augen etwas versenken !

Ich tendiere auch zum Mehrteiler , ...allerdings paßt das Ding nur in meine große Jerkbait-Tasche 'rein |kopfkrat!

   Muß jetzt erst'mal nach Ebay schau'n , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:q:q
kreative Gründe 

@diemai:
Ok, ich dachte, schon  
Ich bin auch extrem froh, dass ich diese Möglichkeit habe! Darum MUSS ich sie einfach wahrnehmen und meinem Onkel einen Besuch abstatten... 

Naja, du siehst, dein Problem hat sich von selbst gelöst: wenn das Ding nur in die Jerkbaittasche passt, wird es eben ein Jerkbait. So schnell und einfach können Entscheidungen fallen :q

@west:
nene, ich will ja auch nicht zwingend an die Zollgrenze rankommen. Irgendwo hört ja auch das Budget auf und ich bin arm  Ich werde schon nicht übertreiben - besser so


----------



## stefano89 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ein Kumpel war letztes Jahr für 3 oder 4 Wochen drüben bei Verwandtschaft, irgendwo Nähe New York.
Und was er mir so erzählt hat wars einfach nur Hammergeil.
Ein Bsp waren kurze Hosen von Adidas, die hier mindestens 25 bis 30€ kosten, gabs für 15$ und die 2. gratis dazu :-D
Da wär ich ganz schnell an der Zollgrenze, alleine schon was Kleidung betrifft.
Er hat dann auch an mich gedacht und mir in nem Walmart, weil auch keine Angelgeschäfte in der Nähe waren, einen Wobbler mitgebracht. Es war ein Yo Zuri / Rapala Crystal Minnow, der hier in den meisten Shops über 15€ kostet...Preis dort waren 6$ |bigeyes

Also ich wünsch dir viel Spass da drüben und der Kaufrausch kommt vonselber :-D

Greez


----------



## barschben (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
hier mal mein erster wobbler und der "rohling" für meinen zweiten 
wozu ich euch noch was fragen wollte.Ich hätte gerne dass er tief läuft so 3 oder 4 meter und das er ein suspender wird.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie groß die tauchschaufel in diesem fall sein müsste und wo ich ihn am besten beschwere damit er läuft.


----------



## raetzrico (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Deine marmorierten Design´s sind immer wieder sehr 
schön.#6
@DrSeltsam
Hut ab. Der Aufwand an dem Barsch hat sich ja echt gelohnt.
Ist ein echter Leckerbissen geworden.
Schuppen hin oder her.#6

Ich habe noch einen Popper gemacht. 80mm lang und knapp 30 Gramm ist er geworden. Von der Schwimmlage sollte er gut funzen.
Als 2. habe ich einen an der Schaufel gerissenen Wobbler gerettet hoffe ich. Ich habe den Riß ein wenig verbreiert, mit 5-Minuten Epoxy verklebt und nach leichten Farbausbesserungen hab ich ihm noch 2 Schichten Epoxy verpaßt. Der wird im Herbst zum schleppen eingesetzt.
Ansonsten versuche ich mich gerade an ein paar Slidern von 10 cm. Der 1. sieht von der Form schon ganz gut aus.

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## barschben (20. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier die bilder


----------



## diemai (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Raetzrico

Schöne Köder , .......wünschte , ich würde auch 'mal so'n Foiling hinbekommen#6 !

Hast du bei den "Ukko" die Schaufel ZU stramm eingepaßt oder is'ser dir 'runtergefallen , ......hoffentlich hält das so |kopfkrat!


@ barschben

......'n Suspender mit Tieftauchschaufel ,.......in meinen Augen beißt sich das(is' aber nur meine Meinung) .

Die Lippe muß dann auf jeden Fall länger sein und auch ziemlich nach vorne zeigen , .......die Schnuröse muß damit dann wohl AUF der Schaufel liegen , damit der Wobbler nicht umschlägt .

Um das Gewicht einer größeren und längeren Lippe auszugleichen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten , .......entweder hat der Körper vorne mehr Auftrieb als hinten(Ballast dann mehr an der Bauchöse) oder im hinteren Teil bekommt er mehr Ballast , so das er dann auch waagerecht aufschwimmt , .....letzteres verbessert auch die Wurfeigenschaften .

Auf jeden Fall muß am vorlackierten Rohling individuell ausgebleit werden .

                            Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin Leute,

so, hier mal wie versprochen die Bilder von meinen ersten angemalten Ködern! Wie schon erwähnt, alle irgendwie freihand entstanden und mit Sicherheit nicht perfekt in der Konstruktion!
Bei den Farben habe ich Revell Farbe benutzt und einfach mal drauf los gepinselt. 

Gruß


----------



## diemai (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> Moin Moin Leute,
> 
> so, hier mal wie versprochen die Bilder von meinen ersten angemalten Ködern! Wie schon erwähnt, alle irgendwie freihand entstanden und mit Sicherheit nicht perfekt in der Konstruktion!
> Bei den Farben habe ich Revell Farbe benutzt und einfach mal drauf los gepinselt.
> ...


 
..............ein "Nemo" , ............wie niedlich :m!

Die Bachforelle ist auch gut gelungen #6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hoffentlich bist du ein besserer Halter für den Nemo und spülst ihn nicht auch die Toilette runter, wenns mal keinen Spass macht :-D
Sehen doch ganz gut aus, laufen die auch? 

Habe letzte Woche meine Airbrush bestellt und bekommen und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Tests. Brauch aber noch Anschlussteile und nen Druckminderer, also dauerts noch. Da ich, wie hier in der letzten Zeit so viele, morgen operiert werde |bigeyes
Ich glaub das liegt am Wobblerbauen :-D
Allerdings bei mir am Knie...

Hoffe dass ich dann bald wieder in die Werkstatt komme und das Brushen beginnen kann :vik:

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Stefano:

Ich warte noch sehnsüchtig auf eine Pistole aus den USA. Für meine vorhandenen brauche ich auch noch neue Düsensätze (Gebrauchtkauf als dummer Neuling war nicht toll) bevor es losgeht. 

Freue mich das dann der Airbrush-Tröt vielleicht etwas Leben eingehaucht bekommt!|wavey::vik:

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bist du ein besserer Halter für den Nemo und spülst ihn nicht auch die Toilette runter, wenns mal keinen Spass macht :-D
> Sehen doch ganz gut aus, laufen die auch?
> 
> Habe letzte Woche meine Airbrush bestellt und bekommen und warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die ersten Tests. Brauch aber noch Anschlussteile und nen Druckminderer, also dauerts noch. Da ich, wie hier in der letzten Zeit so viele, morgen operiert werde |bigeyes
> ...


 
Du sollst dir deine Rohlinge auch nicht mit der Axt aus'm Baumstamm formen:q:q:m !

Alles gute für deine Operation#6 !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Haha, danke, werds beim nächsten mal beachten. Würd aber eher sagen: Fussball ist ein gefährlicher Sport...Meniskusriss


----------



## diemai (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Haha, danke, werds beim nächsten mal beachten. Würd aber eher sagen: Fussball ist ein gefährlicher Sport...Meniskusriss


 
.................ich sag's ja immer , ..."Sport is' Mord !"

(Außer Angeln natürlich , ......zur Not auch noch Rudern:q)

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@stefano:
Klingt ja sehr gut, was du erzählst! Wenn das echt so ist, bin ich wirklich sehr schnell an der Grenze |bigeyes Muss ja nicht alles für mich sein, Familie, Freunde und Angelkollegen werden sich sicher auch über Kleidung und Köder freuen 

Alles Gute für die OP, gute Genesung! Wir verkommen tatsächlich zum Kreis der Invaliden |bigeyes :m
Bei mir wird wohl aber morgen in einer Woche der Gips ab sein...

@raetzrico:
Der Popper ist dir gut gelungen! Schön, dass du den Ukko noch retten konntest!

@vandutch:
sehen gut aus, weiter so!


----------



## barschben (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bekomm ich denn zu meinem keine rückmeldung?
Is doch immerhin mein erster.


----------



## weberei (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oha, glatt vergessen #q Sorry!

Erstmal natürlich herzlich willkommen hier bei uns Bastlern!

Dann auf jeden Fall ein Lob für deinen Wobbler, der dir echt gut gelungen ist! Weiter so. Die neuen Rohlinge sehen auch schon vielversprechend aus.

Zu deiner Frage hat dir diemai schon geantwortet, ich denke das sollte dir schonmal weiterhelfen!? Er würde sich dicher auch über ein "Dankeschön" für seine Mühe freuen


----------



## barschben (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Raetzrico
> 
> Schöne Köder , .......wünschte , ich würde auch 'mal so'n Foiling hinbekommen#6 !
> 
> ...


 
Also du meinst es beißt sich weil eine gigantische tauchschaufel bei einem wobbler der einfach nur im wasser 
steht dann doch extrem auffällig und unnatürlich aussieht,oder?Weil sonst dürfte sie doch eigentlich keinen 
besonderen einfluss haben,außer dass man ihr gewicht ausgleichen muss wie du mir das so schön erklärt hast.


----------



## west1 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Er würde sich dicher auch über ein "Dankeschön" für seine Mühe freuen



Das ist heutzutage leider nicht mehr gang und gäbe! #c
Glaub früher war das anders. |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Barschben

Für mich hat das eher etwas mit Köderkontrolle zu tun , nicht mit dem Aussehen oder Schwimmlage und so .......!

Was nützt mir ein schwebender Köder , der irgendwo auf 3 oder 4 Metern Tiefe 'rumeiert , wo ich ihn weder lokalisieren noch fühlen kann , ........der Abriss ist vorprogrammiert(es sei denn , du fischt ihn in meistens weitgehend fischleerem , offenen Wasser) .

Ich würde in einem solchen Falle immer auf schwimmende Tieftaucher mit möglichs langer Schaufel setzen(Uferangeln) , die mindestens 30cm/sek. aufsteigen sollten , eher aber schneller ,..... um sie von Hindernissen schnell aufsteigen lassen zu können .

Ansonsten könnte ich für größere Tiefen auch sinkende Wobbler nehmen(wegen der Hängergefahr meistens nur vom Boot aus) , .......die gehen dann nach dem Auswurf ohne Anlaufstrecken-Verlust auf Arbeitstiefe(in meinem Hausgewässer meistens hart am Grund 8m-15m) .

Und Suspender sind sowieso so'ne Sache für sich , ...etwas andere Wassertemperatur , Salzgehalt und Stärke/Größe des Stahlvorfaches/Einhängers ,....... und schon stimmt die Gleichung nicht mehr so ganz(das liest man jedoch nie in der Werbung) .

Aber wiegesagt , ......nur meine persönliche Meinung !

@ west1

Tja , Hubert , ....so isses:q!

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sind die neuesten in meiner Box. Wie schon angekündigt ohner Airbrusch sonder einfach ein Bildchen aufgeklebt und Flossen,Augen Bauch und Rücken verfeinert.

 Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateien hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 21% 
	
 






Kostenlos *Bilder & Dateie*

*n hochladen* mit www.Bilder-Hochladen.net - Einfach & Schnell 21%


----------



## diemai (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

.......sehr schöne Fotofinishes , .......sieht sehr realistisch aus , .........ich habe leider keinen Drucker am PC , ...kein'n Platz #c !

...............nimmst'e die Schilfstängel als Posen ??

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Super Köder, sehen echt klasse aus!! Ich mag solche natürlichen Dekore sehr gerne! Auf was für ein Papier hast du das denn gedruckt? Habe in der Firma nen guten Laserdrucker, vielleicht kann ich das ja für meine Köder mal ausnutzen... |rolleyes

Gruß


----------



## Frosch38 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe ganz normales Druckerpapier genommen. Möchte die nächsten mal mit qualitatiev besserem versuchen. Die Schilfstengel nehme ich als Pose wenn die Jerks nicht fangen.|rolleyes


----------



## raetzrico (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@vandtuch
Schöne Erstlinge.

@Frosch 38
Deine Köder mit Fotofinisch sehen Klasse aus. Ich habe aktuell auch zwei 
so gefertigt.Ein Bild folgt noch nach Fertigstellung.

@Diemai + weberei
Danke für´s Lob. Den Popper bekommt mein Vater noch zu den Jerk´s dazu. Mensch diemai das folieren ist doch gar nicht so schwierig. Bei Deinem handwerklichen Geschick sollte da doch was gehen. Mein Popper hat auch die eine oder andere Falte behalten. Aber die Fische stört es nicht denke ich.
Den Ukko Habe ich so beschädigt bekommen.War halt gerissen. Ich denke schon das er erstens wieder dicht ist und auch stabil genug.

@ barschben
Auch sehr gute Arbeit. Gerade so kleine Köder sind aber schwieriger zum laufen zu bringen alls größere.

Enrico


----------



## Frosch38 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an alle die meine Arbeit loben. |rolleyes Natürlich auch ein Lob von mir an all die, die auch erst zum Abendbrot aus dem Keller kommen. #6


----------



## DrSeltsam (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch, sehr schöne Dinger. 

Hab auch immer noch vor mal den einen oder anderen Köder mit nem Ausdruck zu versehen, bin aber bisher nich dazu gekommen. Ich denke allzu rund dürfen die dann aber nicht sein, sonst faltet sich das Papier bestimmt zu sehr an Rücken und Bauch. Kannste das bestätigen? Deine Jerks sind an den Seiten ja auch eher gerade so wie ich das sehe...

Btw: Ich bin jetzt erst mal auf der Suche nach ner kleinen Dekupiersäge (am liebsten Proxxon...) da ich mit der Laubsäge nie wirklich senkrechte Schnitte hinbekomme. 

Gruß
DrS


----------



## Hannes94 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch38 echt gut gelungenes Foto-Finish#6
den Barsch in der Mitte finde ich besonders gelungen .

Bei meinen bisherigen Foto versuchen  sah der Köder eher aus wie eine Papierkugel :q


----------



## Kukö (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico, schöner Popper #6
Wenn der reparierte noch mal nen Fisch bringt hätt ich ihn nen Ehrenplatz in der Wobblersammlung gegeben-als post. Beispiel.

@ barschben guter ansatz, nun noch Seele rein, ausbleien, anmalen,epoxieren und Foddos her.

@ vandutch die sehen gut aus,selber wär ich froh wenn ich wenigsten etwas Freihand so was hinbekommen würde.

@ Frosch, schöne Sachen die Du da gemacht hast,gefällt mir-auch das Stilleben-nur solche Schwimmer |kopfkrat die hab ich auch benutzt aber da war ich noch Schwarzangler:q.

Ich sag mal allen Wobbelbauern/Bastlern danke, das hier so viel schöne Sachen zu sehen sind und jede Menge Tipps/Ratschläge zur Verfügung gestellt werden.. 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
Tolle Wobbler wiedermal von allen.

Hat denn jetzt schon mal einer diesen Klarlack, den Schoenwald als Finish verwendet ausprobiert? (Seite 424)

Bin leider bis jetzt noch nicht dazugekommen..


----------



## west1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Natürlich auch ein Lob von mir an all die, die auch erst zum Abendbrot aus dem Keller kommen. #6



Komm zwar nicht aus dem Keller sondern von der Arbeit, trotzdem Danke! |supergri

Schöne Köder hast du gebaut! #6#6#6 Das gleiche gilt natürlich für die anderen die Bilder eingestellt haben auch! #6#6#6


----------



## weberei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch:
Sehen sehr gut aus und sind schön in Szene gesetzt 

@vandutch:
Mein Vater hat auf der Arbeit auch nen Laserdrucker. Den möchte ich nicht mehr missen, denn die Fotofinishes, die ich zuhause mit dem "normalen" Drucker gedruckt habe, sind nichts geworden. Die Farbe ist beim Einkleistern verschwommen und verschwunden. Beim Laserdruck alles normal, keine Veränderungen erkennbar. Also, nimm den Laserdrucker!

@DrSeltsam:
genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch, beim Sägen mit der Laubsäge wird die Kante nie glatt und senkrecht, ich muss mit Raspel und Feile immer noch sehr viel nacharbeiten  Leider habe ich aber keinen Platz für eine Dekupiersäge und muss mich so weiterhin mit der Laubsäge abquälen...


----------



## vandutch (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Ja, so ein Laserdrucker ist schon was feines! Da kannste Wasser drüber laufen lassen, da passiert nicht viel! Ausserdem sehen die Drucke 100 mal besser aus wie auf einem Tintenpisser!


----------



## Frosch38 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vor dem kleben wurde die Oberfläche mit Sprühlach ganz dünn eingesprüht. Nach dem trocknen des Lacks mit Kleber einpinseln und in eine dicke Lage Filz gedrück dann bekommt man auch die Rundungen besser hin.
Mit einem Laserdrucker ist ganz klar der Ausdruck besser.


----------



## apollo2233 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

sehr schöne Wobbis... wollte mal fragen wie Ihr dass macht nach dem fertigen schnitt: grundierung-folie-beschichtung-bemalung-endbeschichtung?

vielen Dank fürs Antwort#h


----------



## vandutch (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

für meine ersten Wobbler habe ich ganz normales Bastlerglas für die Tauchschaufel benutzt! Mir ist einer runter gefallen und zack war die Schaufel kaputt! Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wo man eventuell Makrolon/Lexan herbekommen könnte? Vom Glaser, Baumarkt? Oder doch nur in der Bucht?

Danke und LG


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@vandutch:

In der Buch. Der Verkäufer heisst hbholzmaus! Auf seiner Homepage gibt es das ganze auch noch etwas günstiger und auch in kg-Paketen. Nur ich musste feststellen das ich nie im Leben 5 kg Tauchschaufeln brauche|kopfkrat

Übrigens seine PC Polycarbonat Platten sind von der Marke Makrolon.

http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de...s/Shop34800/Categories/"Polycarbonat PC klar"


----------



## diemai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sehr schöne Wobbis... wollte mal fragen wie Ihr dass macht nach dem fertigen schnitt: grundierung-folie-beschichtung-bemalung-endbeschichtung?
> 
> vielen Dank fürs Antwort#h


 
Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread#6 !

Du hast recht , das ist die ungefähre Abfolge der Arbeitsschritte , ........auf die Alufolie sollte vor dem bemalen immer mindestens eine Epoxyschicht 'drauf , ....erstens als Grundierung(Farbe hält direkt auf Aluminium nicht so gut) und zweites um leichte Unebenheiten der Folie , besonders an Bauch und Rücken , auszugleichen .

Schau die 'mal die Bastel-Videos auf west1's Homepage an :

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

GEIL, vielen Dank!!! War gerade beim Glaser, die können mir das bestellen, als ich sagte das ich es in ca. 2mm Dicke bräuchte, hat Sie mich nur angeschaut und meinte: "Ne sowas können wir nicht besorgen"!

Was nimmt man denn für eine stärke? 2mm sollten reichen oder? Ist ja echt günstig dort, SUPER!


----------



## diemai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> @ Bulettenbär
> 
> GEIL, vielen Dank!!! War gerade beim Glaser, die können mir das bestellen, als ich sagte das ich es in ca. 2mm Dicke bräuchte, hat Sie mich nur angeschaut und meinte: "Ne sowas können wir nicht besorgen"!
> 
> Was nimmt man denn für eine stärke? 2mm sollten reichen oder? Ist ja echt günstig dort, SUPER!


 
Kommt auf die Größe deiner Wobbler an , .......für sehr Kleine nehme ich 1,5mm(bei Schnuröse auf der Schaufel 2,0mm) , für Größere 3mm , ......für Riesen-Schleppwobbler können's auch 5mm sein !

                                  Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread#6 !
> 
> Du hast recht , das ist die ungefähre Abfolge der Arbeitsschritte , ........auf die Alufolie sollte vor dem bemalen immer mindestens eine Epoxyschicht 'drauf , ....erstens als Grundierung(Farbe hält direkt auf Aluminium nicht so gut) und zweites um leichte Unebenheiten der Folie , besonders an Bauch und Rücken , auszugleichen .
> 
> ...



Hallo,

vielen Dank!

wie ich geschrieben habe sind die reihenfolge beim zusammenstellung. Werde auc mal paar Bilder hochladen.

Mfg  #h
Csaba


----------



## vandutch (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mir jetzt mal ein bisschen was in 2mm und 3mm bestellt! Sooo große Wobbler will ich eig. garnicht bauen! Also nochmals vielen Dank!!!!

Gruß


----------



## diemai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielen Dank!
> 
> ...


 
..........bin gespannt auf deine Wobbler#6!

@ vandutch

............gern' geschehen:m !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## don rhabano (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich fahre mit 2mm für "normale" koeder und 4 für grosse Teile immer gut!

Edit: Mein iPod hat kein scharfes S


----------



## bild (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kla junge halt mal s gedrückt


----------



## weberei (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> auf die Alufolie sollte vor dem bemalen immer mindestens eine Epoxyschicht 'drauf , ....erstens als Grundierung(Farbe hält direkt auf Aluminium nicht so gut) und zweites um leichte Unebenheiten der Folie , besonders an Bauch und Rücken , auszugleichen



Ich bin so blöd #q Wie oft es mir schon passiert ist, dass trockene Farbe auf der Folie beim erneuten Übermalen bzw Stoppeln an manchen Stellen wieder abging. Bei den nächsten Wobblern habe ich die Folie dann vor dem Bemalen mit Alcoholtüchern gereinigt, selbes Ergebnis: an manchen Stellen geht die Farbe ab. Also lag es nicht an Fettfingern.
Trotzdem bin ich dann immer weiter so verfahren, aber nie auf die simple Idee mit der Epoxyschicht gekommen. 
Danke! Man lernt echt nie aus :q



Für die Schaufeln verwende ich Makrolon in 2mm, egal welche Ködergröße. Da ich eigentlich kaum größere Wobbler als 10cm baue, geht das so ganz gut.


----------



## DrSeltsam (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mir gings auch schon ähnlich, nur das bei mir die Farbe teils abging weil ich irgendwo mit dem Köder langgeschrammt bin. Seit dem tauche ich die nachm lackieren gerne in Parkettlack. Der ist bei einer Schicht auch schön transparent und härtet schneller um dann noch eine Schicht Farbe zusätzlich draufzumachen  (vor allem hilfreich bei der Textmarkermethode = kräftigere Farben) und dann epoxen. 

Gruß

edit: Ich nutze auch seit einem Schaufelbruch im Badezimmer das Makrolon vom besagten Buchthändler in 2 und 3mm. Super Zeugs - vor allem schön das es sich auch kalt sehr gut und weit biegen lässt aber trotzden stabil und steif ist.


----------



## diemai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> edit: Ich nutze auch seit einem Schaufelbruch im Badezimmer das Makrolon vom besagten Buchthändler in 2 und 3mm. Super Zeugs - vor allem schön das es sich auch kalt sehr gut und weit biegen lässt aber trotzden stabil und steif ist.


 

Interessant , das mit dem Biegen , ........wußte ich noch garnicht , das das so ohne Weiteres geht !

@ weberei

Siehs'te , ......man lernt nie aus:m!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wir im Betrieb biegen auch Schutzabdeckungen für unsere Maschinen aus Makrolon. Daher weiß ich ,dass das kalt auch geht doch da ist die spätere bruch Gefahr größer als wenn du warm biegst.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Wir im Betrieb biegen auch Schutzabdeckungen für unsere Maschinen aus Makrolon. Daher weiß ich ,dass das kalt auch geht doch da ist die spätere bruch Gefahr größer als wenn du warm biegst.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Niklas


 
Wie wird es denn zum Biegen erhitzt ?

Ich habe 'mal auf TU ein Tutorial eines australischen Bastlers gelesen , ...der erhitzt seine fertig ausgeschnittenen Tauchschaufeln in heißem Speiseöl und spannt sie dann bist zum Erkalten in eine selbstgebaute Biegevorrichtung ein , ......er erzielt damit sehr schöne Ergebnisse in Form von sauber gewölbten Schaufeln .

Die öl-Temperatur muß dabei aber genau eingehalten werden , ......den genauen Wert habe ich aber nicht leider mehr parat !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich habe die Schaufeln bisher an dem gewollten Knick in den Schraubstock geklemmt und dann mit den Daumen Druck ausgeübt. Beim ersten Mal denkt man: "OK, nu bricht se gleich..." |bigeyes 

Aber Niklas hat recht - natürlich ist so etwas immer eine Schwächung und somit Sollbruchstelle. Habe auch ein Stück mal etwas länger über ne Kerze gehalten aber nicht wirklich eine Veränderung festgestellt. Wäre interessant den genauen Hitzegrad zu kennen aber die Sache mit dem Öl scheint mir etwas zu aufwendig. #c


----------



## Ferdin@nd (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Endlich sind meine erste Kunstof Jerks fertig
  ich bin den ganze winter damit bescheftigt gewezen um die modelen so zu kriegen wie sie jetzt sind

                                         lange       gewicht
Little Mack    13,5 cm      44 gr
Mack          15,5 cm      81 gr 
Big Mack     21,5 cm     140 gr 

grt Ferdinand

  Little Mack









Mack












Big Mack








Totaal Übersicht 





Grusse Ferdinand


----------



## Bondex (23. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Wobbs habt Ihr da wieder gemacht! Ist immer einen kurzen Blick wert hier etwas zu blättern


----------



## stefano89 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand: gaaaaaaaaaanz großes Tennis sag ich dazu.
Die sind ja wirklich perfekt. Farbgebung ganz nach meinem Geschmack und das Epoxy ist ja mal wirklich vom feinsten...Makellos!!!
Respek!!!


----------



## diemai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

.............ja , wirklich Jerkbait Oberklasse-Liga , ....du hast es wirklich 'drauf#6#6#6#6#6#6 !

Super Arbeiten#6#6 , ............und sicherlich beliebig oft reproduzierbar , oder ?

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne wobbs !

gestern wollte ich meins /erste mal versuchung/ mit airbrush bemalen aber alles lief anders als geplant.  sieht so aus muß noch paar videos ansehen...war bestimt meine einstellungen nicht gut.

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## diemai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> sehr schöne wobbs !
> 
> gestern wollte ich meins /erste mal versuchung/ mit airbrush bemalen aber alles lief anders als geplant.  sieht so aus muß noch paar videos ansehen...war bestimt meine einstellungen nicht gut.
> 
> ...


 
.............es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen , .......ich habe gar kein Airbrush-Equippment , .........kann mir nicht passieren:m!

                       Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

aber wie gesagt: Übung macht den Meister 

Welcher Airbrush Farbe benutzt Ihr? Ich habe momentan vom Adler.

Gruß
Csaba​


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Adler? sagt mir nichts.

Ich habe Schmincke Aero Color (alt & professional) für dünne Düsengrößen (Evolution und 0,2mm) und für größere Düsen (Iwata Revolution & Badger 150) hab ich verschiedene Createx-Farben und Vallejo Game Color (musst verdünnt werden). 

Der passende Fred dazu ist hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208705

Es ist ratsam die Airbrushforen über google zu speziellen Fragen zu durchsuchen. Die Leute dort setzten sich sehr gründlich mit diesem Thema auseinander.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Hannes94 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze auch  Schmincke AeroColor die sind schön kraeftig in der Farbe 

seit wann gibt es denn den Airbrush Tröööt :q?


----------



## apollo2233 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch  Schmincke AeroColor die sind schön kraeftig in der Farbe
> 
> seit wann gibt es denn den Airbrush Tröööt :q?




ich sehe sind ca.4,99,- zu haben. nicht gerade bilig.

mal sehen ob ich die auch in Ungarn kriege.

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## stefano89 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mir, wie schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, eine matte, eine glänzende und eine metallic-Farbe von Hobby Line geholt, also gaz billige. Sind Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis und demnach mit Wasser verdünnbar. Meine Gun hat ne 0,2er Düse. Das ist auch der Grund wieso ich mir erst 3 versch. Farben gekauft habe, um zu testen ob das bei gewisser Verdünnung klappt oder obs doch nur die Düse verstopft. Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht die geeigneten Anschlussteile, um zu testen. Wird wohl noch ein oder zwei Wochen dauern. Dann kann ich dazu näheres sagen.
Wäre aber  klasse wenn das funktioniert, da es im hiesigen Baumarkt eine Riesenauswahl an diesen Farben gibt. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## apollo2233 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir, wie schon vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben, eine matte, eine glänzende und eine metallic-Farbe von Hobby Line geholt, also gaz billige. Sind Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis und demnach mit Wasser verdünnbar. Meine Gun hat ne 0,2er Düse. Das ist auch der Grund wieso ich mir erst 3 versch. Farben gekauft habe, um zu testen ob das bei gewisser Verdünnung klappt oder obs doch nur die Düse verstopft. Habe aber bis jetzt noch nicht die geeigneten Anschlussteile, um zu testen. Wird wohl noch ein oder zwei Wochen dauern. Dann kann ich dazu näheres sagen.
> Wäre aber  klasse wenn das funktioniert, da es im hiesigen Baumarkt eine Riesenauswahl an diesen Farben gibt.
> Gruß Steffen



Acrylfarbe habe ich auch zu Hause. Werde mal testen.

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## apollo2233 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> ich sehe sind ca.4,99,- zu haben. nicht gerade bilig.
> 
> mal sehen ob ich die auch in Ungarn kriege.
> 
> ...



jetzt sehe ich dass hier bei uns in Ungarn die für 8,51,- + versand. /umgerechnet/ zu haben sind. ((

Biliger ist wenn ich aus Deutschland bestelle.


----------



## raetzrico (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand
Also was soll man da noch sagen? Wirklich die absolute 
Oberliga was Du da fertiggestellt hast.#6#6#6
 Da hat sich Deine aufgewendete Winterzeit allemal rentiert.
Optisch echte "Leckerbissen".
Eine Frage habe ich an Dich.
Wie verhalten sich die Jerk´s mit der nach oben versetzten 
Frontöse im Vergleich zu welchen mit Öse vorn.|kopfkrat Tauchen Sie besser ab durch den veränderten Winkel?

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
Mal eine Frage an Schoenwald.
Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein kleines Döschen des Klarlacks zugelegt.
Da du einmal geschrieben hast, du tauchst deine Köder darin und einmal, dass du sie damit einpinselst.

Tuchen würde ich jetzt mal ausschliessen, weil soo eine sehr dicke Schicht entsteht, die (anfangs?) nicht durchsichtig sondern milchig ist...


----------



## Hannes94 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdin@nd
Echt geile Jerk's, weiter so! Könntest du uns vieleicht etwas zum Guss verraten ?

Stefano98, lass es lieber sein mit dem Farbgepansche... damit versaut man sich nur die Pistole.  Außerdem lässt die Deckkraft  sehr schnell sehr stark nach.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=121213
Apollo2233 sicherlich kannst du auch andere Farben benutzen wenn sie dir zu teuer sind. Ich habe  mich aber  mal in einem Airbrush Forum  beraten lassen, um Fehlkäufe zu vermeiden. Die meinten für diesen Zweck sind das wohl die besten Farben.
Ich habe auch nur c.a 8 Farben.... und die reichen mir auch. Allerdings bekomme ich sie etwas billiger da eine Freundin von mir in dem Schuppen wo sie die verkaufen arbeitet


----------



## stefano89 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na die Farben sind doch zum Verdünnen gemacht...werds auf jeden Fall mal versuchen, anstatt mir gleich dieses überteuerte Zeugs zu kaufen.


----------



## Frosch38 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe Acrylfarben zum verfeinern. Leider nicht die große Auswahl aber ausreichend.


----------



## Kukö (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand, Deine Jerks sehen klasse aus, die Farbgebung ist echt der Hammer.#6


----------



## vandutch (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leute,

könnt mich schon wieder aufregen, nach dem Desaster mit den Tauchschaufeln (Bastlerglas) dachte ich mir das auch ganz normaler Klarlack ausreichen würde für das Finish der Wobbler! Jaha, denkste... eben mal so ein bisschen rumgedrückt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Lack überhaupt nicht fest wird, konnte den mit den Fingernagel so eindrücken! 2 Minuten später hatte ich den ganzen Lack komplett runtergezogen vom Wobbler, lol, so eine ********! Muss ich mir nach dem Makrolon jetzt wohl auch noch Epoxid kaufen, oder!? Gibt es da empfehlungen? Der von Conrad?

Gruß, van Dutch


----------



## DrSeltsam (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> könnt mich schon wieder aufregen, nach dem Desaster mit den Tauchschaufeln (Bastlerglas) dachte ich mir das auch ganz normaler Klarlack ausreichen würde für das Finish der Wobbler! Jaha, denkste... eben mal so ein bisschen rumgedrückt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen das der Lack überhaupt nicht fest wird, konnte den mit den Fingernagel so eindrücken! 2 Minuten später hatte ich den ganzen Lack komplett runtergezogen vom Wobbler, lol, so eine ********! Muss ich mir nach dem Makrolon jetzt wohl auch noch Epoxid kaufen, oder!? Gibt es da empfehlungen? Der von Conrad?
> 
> Gruß, van Dutch



Hi van Dutch,

um Epoxid wirst du wohl kaum dran vorbei kommen, wenns halten soll. Ist aber bei Bootsservice-Behnke ( http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html ) nicht soo teuer. nimm die kleinste Größe die recht erst mal laaange. Ich bevorzuge das Harz 601 mit Härter 650 (Verarbeitungszeit bei 20 Grad ca. 50 - 60 Minuten.) Wenn du kein Karussell hast ist der Härter 630 wohl besser geeignet (Verarbeitungszeit bei 20 Grad ca. 25-35 Minuten.).

Viele hier haben auch Epoxidharz von Conrad - da müssen _die_ dann was zu sagen...

@ Ferdinand

Sehr sehr sehr schicke Jerks die du da hergestellt hast! Da passt alles - von der Farbgebung und Ausführung bis zum Schutzmantel... Top Arbeit und een hartelijk Daag ins Nachbarland (ich als Emsländer wohn ja nen Steinwurf weit entfernt^^)!

@ alle se assers

Mein Zalt-Nachbau hat nun auch seine dritte Schicht Epoxid durchgehärtet und will euch daher ein Foto nicht vorenthalten. Wie schon mal geschrieben hat er eine recht normale Wobbleraktion - nicht so irre wie das Original, ne Rassel drin, ist aus Abachi und schwimmend. Die Farbgebung habe ich dem neuen Zalt-Pike-Design nachemfunden, allerdings oben braun gesprüht.







Und wie ich auch schon mal schrieb wird es der erste und letzte Nachbau dieses Typs sein - einfach zuuu viel Arbeit am Körper und mit Holz bekommt man die original kranke Aktion wohl nicht hin (ich jedenfalls...). Habe extrem viel mit Gewichten experimentiert aber nun ja - wobbeln tut er 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## weberei (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand:
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Die sehen so geil aus, Respekt! Großes Kino.

@DrSeltsam:
Du stehst Ferdinand in nichts nach. Der Zalt sieht richtig hammer aus, 1A. Riesen Lob für deine Werke und deine Entwicklung!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
  deiser jerks sind sehr reproduzierbar
  wenn ich jetzt ein neue wil dauert es ungefehr 5 min mischen + 30 min ausharten
  und dan muss man noch blei drin machen und auch noch viel polieren
  das bemalen is das selbe als wie bei holtz


  @Enrico
  Bei diese jerks ist das blei anders geplatst so das sie besser und tiefer tauchen mit das Öse da oben
  wen ich jetzt das Öse vorne platz dan gehen sie nich so tief und die aktion is nich
  so super 

  @hannes
  Zum ersten das giessen ist nich billig es ist erts interessant wen man ungefehr 20 der selbe machen wilst Den die gusform ist teuer
  das vorteil ist das wen man ein gusform had, kan man sehr einfach wen man die misch verhaltung richtich hat body’s giessen die allen das selber sind mit gewicht und form
  dan ist das zweiter vorteil das das blei auch fur allen geleich ist

  Gruß Ferdinand


----------



## Naghul (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ferdinand: sehr saubere arbeit und tolle köder #6#6


----------



## DrSeltsam (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam:
> Du stehst Ferdinand in nichts nach. Der Zalt sieht richtig hammer aus, 1A. Riesen Lob für deine Werke und deine Entwicklung!



Daaaanke, aber das ist etwas zuuu viel Lob! :q Auf ne Stufe mit Ferdi möcht ich mich bescheidenerweise nicht stellen. Aber nett von dir!

Greetz|wavey:


----------



## Ferdin@nd (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Daaaanke, aber das ist etwas zuuu viel Lob!
> Auf ne Stufe mit Ferdi möcht ich mich bescheidenerweise nicht stellen. Aber nett von dir!
> 
> Greetz



@DrSeltsam

hier sind meiner aller erste jerks die ich gemacht habben 
und im vergleich ist deiner richtig Super


----------



## Schxxnwxld (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Mal eine Frage an Schoenwald.
> Hab mir jetzt auch mal ein kleines Döschen des Klarlacks zugelegt.
> Da du einmal geschrieben hast, du tauchst deine Köder darin und einmal, dass du sie damit einpinselst.
> ...



Hallo,
ja, ich tauche die Rohlinge zuerst.
Die Schicht sieht zuerst dick aus, ein großer Teil tropft ab und der meiste Lack zieht sich in das Holz.
Milchchig wird die Schicht nicht, sie ist an den Stellen an denen sich Fasern aufstellen etwas rauh.
Der ganze Körper wird nach dem der Lack getrocknet ist, geschmirgelt und mit dem gleichen Lack mit dem Pinsel (Flachpinsel, mit Rotmarderhaaren,  8 mm breit) gleichmäßig gestrichen.
Wenn diese Schicht auch trocken ist, wieder schmirgeln, danach die erste Farbschicht weiß wieder mit dem gleichen Pinsel. Je nach dem wie gut die Farbe deckt, wird der Vorgang 2 oder 3 mal wiederholt.
Jetzt werden mit Airbrush die gewünschen Farben aufgetragen.
Zum Schluss noch zwei Schichten von gleichen Klarlack, wie zuerst. Diese Schichten streiche ich oder ich verwende die Airbrush.

Das war nochmals der ganze Vorgang.

Noch ein Hinweis: vor dem Tauchen bessere ich Vertiefungen mit einer Mischung aus Epoxy und feinen Holzspänen aus und schleife die Stellen nach dem aushärten.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

...................der sieht irgendwie "tropisch" aus , ...echt hammermäßig#6#6#6 !

@ Ferdinand

Deine 1. Köder sehen weit besser aus als meine damals#6(und vor allen Dingen funktionieren deine offensichtlich auch:m) .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

habe heute mein Spiegelkugelmotor bekommen /D30cm Kg 10/ . Hat jemand Maßen für's Karussel? Will die am Wochenende einbauen.

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## vandutch (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Danke, denke ich werde es mir dort mal bestellen! Es gibt ja 500g Harz und 325g Härter, was für 500g Harz reichen soll! Ich habe irgendwo gelesen das man lieber etwas mehr härter nehmen sollte! Sollte ich mir also mehr Härter als Harz kaufen?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## stefano89 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist darauf zu achten, dass du das Mischverhältnis genau einhältst. Hier wurden schon einige Probleme beschrieben, die wahrscheinlich auf ein ungenaues Mischverhältnis zurückzuführen sind. Also die Menge reicht auf jeden Fall. Am Ende wird wahrscheinlich ein geringer Teil einer der beiden Flüssigkeiten übrig bleiben, aber das wird nicht schlimm sein. Mit dieser kleinen Menge kannst du wirklich sehr viele Köder bauen. Wenn du bei Behnke bestellst kann ich dir auch 601+650 empfehlen und noch dazu das 5min Epoxy, zum Einkleben der Drahtachse/Ösen und Tauchschaufel. Damit kannst du auch deine eigenen 3D Augen machen, und ist mit etwas über 7€ glaub ich für insgesamt 200g recht billig.

Am genauesten gehts mit ner Feinwaage, die bekommste schon für um die 10€ via Ebay, die sind vollkommen ausreichend. Und geht damit auch superschnell.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
Schoenwald.. Danke nochmal für die erklärung. Werd mal ein paar Schichten als Finish auftragen, und schauen, ob er Barschen stnadhält...

Werde mich jetzt mal an einem Fotofinsih Köder heranwagen, da mein mit weissem Acryllack lackierter Wobbler in der Köderbox neben einem Gufi lack, und es so den ganzen Lack abgezogen hat... Blöde Weichmacher...


----------



## raetzrico (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

Tolles Finisch an Deinem Zalt Nachbau. Geniale Lackierung.
Dank Airbrusch ist diese klasse Optik möglich.#v#v#v 
Das der Zalt Nachbau extrem aufwendig ist habe ich bei meinen
drei zuletzt auch gemerkt. Aber da Sie ordentlich laufen war es mir die Mühe wert.

Enrico


----------



## west1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ferdinand und Thomas: Die Köder sind Spitze, bessere gibts im Laden nicht zu kaufen! #6#6#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@vandutch:

Ich muss Stefano Recht geben und auch widersprechen.
Das 601/650 Harz ist top und in der kleinen Menge mehr als ausreichend. Lieber zu wenig kaufen als zuviel! Wenn man irgendwann mal neues braucht kann man sich frisches bestellen. Durch das Lagern wird das Epoxy nicht besser.

Das 5 Min Zeugs braucht bei mir mindestens 10 Min. Das nervt total beim Öse einkleben da alles sehr zeitintensiv wird. Auch wird es gelblich. An dieser Stelle kann ich nur das Zeug von R&G von Conrad empfehlen!

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## stefano89 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das versteh ich jetzt nicht. Bei welchen Temperaturen benutzt du das 5min Epox???
Bei Zimmertemperatur wird das Zeug schneller als in 5 min hart :q
Und gelblich wirds bei mir auch nicht 

Wird wohl an unterschiedlichen Rahmenbedingungen liegen ;-)


----------



## Kukö (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöner Zalt Replikant Thomas,wie bekommt man so eine "Farbmaserung" hin?
Ich hatte schon mal daran gedacht meinen Zalt mit Silikon abzuformen und mit Resin neu zu giessen, aber irgend wie läuft der sehr bescheiden und ich wollt keinen Abformen der von vornherein Schwächen hat.
(Oder ich hab keine Ahnung wie der Eingeholt wird)

Ferdinad, schöne Jerks,wenn das Deine ersten sind verstehe ich warum die jetzigen aussehen wie aus dem Laden

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Stefano: Ich benutze es bei 20°C Raumtemperatur die auch gleichzeitig Lagertemperatur ist. Es ist aber nun schon 1,5 Jahre alt. Vielleicht haben die jetzt ne andere Rezeptur. Bei mir war die Verarbeitungszeit auch als es "neu" war in etwa 10 Minuten. 

Und komm mir jetzt nicht das es gelblich ist weils abgestanden ist! Das war vorher auch schon so. Fällt besonders im Vergleich mit anderem Epoxy auf.


----------



## Sassone (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mein "Behnke" 5min Epoxy lässt sich selbst bei 10° Raumtemperatur maximal 5 Minuten verarbeiten. Und eine gelbliche Verfärbung hatte ich nur, als ich mit Aushärtung bei 80°C rumexperimentiert habe.
Was jedoch die Härte, Gleichmäßigkeit und Festigkeit des ausgehärteten Epoxy als Endlackierung angeht, halte ich die anderen Harze für deutlich geeigneter.....


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gut zu wissen, ich möchte dann an dieser Stelle meine Aussage entkräften und denke das es mit dem Alter zu tun hat, auch wenn das Problem damals auch bestand.

Endlich schlafen gehen:vik:


----------



## perl (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusamen,
ich hätte gern ein paar wobbler nach meinen vorstellungen.
wäre einer von euch bereit mir ein paar zu machen. ??? 

natülich würde ich die auch bezahlen.

wenn jemand lust dazu hat, bitte pn an mich, damit man mal über form und art reden kann und natürlich auch über den preis.

grüße


----------



## vandutch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Sassone schrieb:


> mein "Behnke" 5min Epoxy lässt sich selbst bei 10° Raumtemperatur maximal 5 Minuten verarbeiten. Und eine gelbliche Verfärbung hatte ich nur, als ich mit Aushärtung bei 80°C rumexperimentiert habe.
> Was jedoch die Härte, Gleichmäßigkeit und Festigkeit des ausgehärteten Epoxy als Endlackierung angeht, halte ich die anderen Harze für deutlich geeigneter.....



Welche anderen denn? Danke...


----------



## Kukö (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Wobbelbastler
Nur mal so,seid ihr wirklich der Meinung das, wenn Behnke drauf steht oder Conrad oder xyz, in den Fläschle was anderes drinn ist? Ich bin der Meinung das alles bei einem Hersteller aus dem Reaktor läuft und jeweils für die verschiedenen Händler in andere Verpackungen/ Flaschen kommt. Altersbedingte änderungen der Reaktionszeit kann ich mir auch nur Vorstellen wenn geringe Spuren der beiden Komponenten gegenseitig verschleppt werden. Mein letzter Harz war 3 Jahre alt und nur an den Verschraubungen etwas fest, nach dem Vermischen wars so wie ich es kannte.
Eine kühle Feuchtfreie und dunkle Lagerung ist aber schon eine wichtige Voraussetzung für eine lange Nutzung. 

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Sassone (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> Welche anderen denn? Danke...



ich meinte damin die "Behnke" Harze 601 und 300... weil die bei mir nach dem Aushärten eine wunderbar feste Oberfläche hinterlassen, die sich auch sehr gut schleifen lässt, während ich beim 5min Epoxy immer das Gefühl habe, es wäre noch ein wenig klebrig ober nicht vollständig ausgehärtet..


----------



## DrSeltsam (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> schöner Zalt Replikant Thomas,wie bekommt man so eine "Farbmaserung" hin?



Hallo Wolfgang,

danke (auch den anderen)! Das Muster habe wie folgt erstellt:

Erst mal natürlich weiß grundiert. Ein der Größe angepasstes Foto von einem Zalt mit besagtem Muster ausgedruckt, oben und unten getrennt und  alle Punkte mit einem Skalpell ausgeschnitten und dann als Sprühschablone benutzt. Die ganz kleinen Punkte dann mit einem Zahnstocher getupft und zum Schluß den Rücken braun lackiert.

Der grüne Übergang ins Weiße war ein Zufallsprodukt - der Sprühnebel ist unter die Schablone gekommen. Eigentlich nicht gewollt aber hinterher drüber gefreut. 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



perl schrieb:


> hallo zusamen,
> ich hätte gern ein paar wobbler nach meinen vorstellungen.
> wäre einer von euch bereit mir ein paar zu machen. ???
> 
> ...


 
...............für die Arbeit würdest du den angemessenen Preis sowieso nicht bezahlen wollen , denke ich !

Aber 'was für Anforderungen  hast du an die Köder , ...........vielleicht könnte man etwas empfehlen , es gibt ja sooooo viele unterschiedlich Köder am Markt ?

                                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Beschreibung Thomas,das ist zwar ein ganz schöner Aufwand aber für so ein finisch lohnt sich das schon.



> Eigentlich nicht gewollt aber hinterher drüber gefreut.


 ..das glaub ich gern.#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............für die Arbeit würdest du den angemessenen Preis sowieso nicht bezahlen wollen , denke ich !
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo,

damit kannst Du recht haben oder auch nicht.
Da kann man vorher nie wissen.
Vielleicht hat Perl so eine gute Idee, dass ihm jemand ein Paar Wobbler  für "Ume" baut, wenn er selbst welche für sich machen darf.

Ich habe einmal für einen Wobbler, der nicht mehr gefertigt wurde und den ich umbedingt haben wollte, 100 DM ausgegeben.

Es war wirklich ein Erfolgmodel, das ich in den letzten Jahren immer wieder (inzwischen mehr als 100 Stück) nachgebaut habe.
Somit waren die 100 DM gut angelegt.

Bin gespannt was sich aus dem Wunsch von Perl noch entwickelt.

Viel Spaß
Theodor


----------



## perl (26. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
ich benötige nur 3-4 stück für mich und der preis, denke ich, wird wohl nicht ins unermessliche gehen, oder ?

wenn jemand bereit ist, würde ich gerne mal mit ihm reden wollen.

grüße

#h


----------



## west1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gerade ein Bild, das ich vor ein paar Jahren in einem anderen Forum eingestellt hatte, wiedergefunden.

Die Frage, eignet sich Plexiglas zum Tauchschaufelbau, tauchte hier ja auch schon öfters auf.

Biegeversuch von Plexiglas (Bastelglas) und Polycarbonat (Lexan).

Oben links: Bastelglas vor den Versuch,  rechts: ist während dem biegen zerbrochen.
Mitte: Lexan, vor und während dem Biegen, kalt gebogen.
Unten: Lexan nach dem biegen.


----------



## weberei (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Bildvergleich!
Mit anderen worten: Plexi-/Bastlerglas bricht beim Biegen, während Lexan flexibel ist und nach den Biegen unbeschadet wieder in die alte Form zurück springt?!

Ich habe hier auch Bastlerglas und habe damit alle meine Wobbler bestückt. Bisher ist mir aber noch keine einzige Schaufel gebrochen, die ich aus dem Material gebaut habe |kopfkrat Vielleicht hatte ich einfach Glück. Einige sind mir schon gegen Steine geprallt beim Tauchen (im Rhein nunmal nicht zu vermeiden), aber passiert ist wie gesagt noch nie etwas...

Ich sollte aber evtl. sicherheitshalber doch lieber umsteigen, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Wie muss man einen Wobbler justieren, wenn er über längere Distanz leicht in eine Richtung schwimmt.

Einhängeöse in die Gegenrichtung biegen????


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum Beispiel. Und zwar in die Richtung, wo er "hin soll". Man kann auch an der Tauchschaufel biegen oder drehen (deswegen nehme ich so gerne Aluschaufeln. Ist mit Plastik halt blöd)


----------



## Eisenkneter (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal nochmal ein Versuch mit Miniwobblern. der Körper ist 1,5 cm lang. Hab mal was neues probiert mit Tauschschaufel und Hakenöse in 1 Stück, weil ich in diese Miniköder keinen Draht reinfummeln will.

Körper ist aus Balsa, so dass der Kleine auch mit Drilling noch schwimmt. Aktion ist mir etwas müde, die kleinen hab ich gerne richtig hektisch.

ich glaub da bleib ich lieber bei Fliegen, wenns in die unter 3 cm geht. ist mir zu fummelig.

Und dann noch ein Eimer voll Normalgroßer mit extra großer Schaufel und viel Auftrieb für das Stahlvorfach mit Einhänger


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie muss man einen Wobbler justieren, wenn er über längere Distanz leicht in eine Richtung schwimmt.
> 
> Einhängeöse in die Gegenrichtung biegen????


 
..............genauuuu:vik: !

Auswerfen , mit der Rute auf die Eintrittsstelle zielen und Wobbler einholen , die Rute sollte dabei möglichst still gehalten werden .

Weicht der Kurs des Wobbels von dieser Peil-Linie ab , die Schnuröse entgegengesetzt seitlich biegen , d. h. Öse in Richtung der gedachten Peil-Linie 
Rutenspitze/Eintrittsstelle biegen .

Immer nur leichte Korrekturen vornehmen , .........wenn der Wobbler nur leicht abweicht , ist eine ohne Weiteres sichtbare Biegung der Öse meistens schon zu viel des Guten !

                       Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Kukö (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend
So heute hab ich meinen Holojerk fertig gestellt.Im Moment läuft er noch auf dem Karusell. Ich hoffe das plastische/der 3D Effekt ist zu erkennen, sonst kommt noch ein Pic mit Tageslicht.
Im oberen Bereich hat er eine Intarsie aus Balsa damit er nicht ganz so schnell sinkt. Tarnung hab ich "umgedreht" also Bauch schwarz und von oben helle Grün/weiss Schattierung.






Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## plötze (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo an alle bastler #h

ihr habt ja wieder tolle kunstwerke erschaffen!

leider komme ich durch meinen neuen job kaum noch zum werkeln, dennoch hab ich mich die letzten wochen etwas mit dem gießen von wobblern beschäftigt... hier die ersten ergebnisse, die drei letzten bekommen noch ihren panzer.

http://img196.*ih.us/img196/7903/010nv.jpg
http://img340.*ih.us/img340/1936/026jkl.jpg
http://img848.*ih.us/img848/488/029i.jpg
http://img861.*ih.us/img861/213/030on.jpg
http://img535.*ih.us/img535/6595/032co.jpg
http://img810.*ih.us/img810/1171/034us.jpg
http://img233.*ih.us/img233/268/036ui.jpg


----------



## stefano89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie hast du die denn gegossen? Ich kann irgendwie keine gemeinsame Form erkennen |kopfkrat
Ansonsten erscheint mir die Tauchschaufel sehr dünn, aber so ganz gut gelungen ;-)
Hoffe sie bringen dir reichlich Fisch 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## plötze (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke steffen

es sind hier 4 verschiedene formen zum einsatz gekommen. gegossen habe ich mit pur resin.

die schaufeln sehen auf den bildern in der tat recht dünn aus, sind aber ok und machen nen schlanken fuß :q

bei dreien geht das harz nicht bis an die vordere öse, stört die fische aber hoffentlich nicht


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die hier vorgestellten Kreationen werden technisch ja immer ausgefeilter , ........super , ihr Beiden(plötze , Kukö)#6#6#6!

Ich sehe auch , das Hubert's Schwamm-Maltechnik zum Einsatz gekommen ist, ........probiere ich auch gerade:m!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch , das Hubert's Schwamm-Maltechnik zum Einsatz gekommen ist, ........probiere ich auch gerade:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



ups, erwischt :vik: danke diemai


----------



## stefano89 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

4 Formen, das erklärts natürlich :-D
Dachte iwie, dass manche ziemlich misslungen sind, wenn die aus der gleichen Form kommen. Die meisten baun ja nur eine Form und machen dann erstmal Massenproduktion


----------



## diemai (27. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer will noch 'mal , ....wer hat noch nicht , .....

..........gerade in'ner Bucht entdeckt , ...läuft noch 'ne kurze Weile !

http://cgi.ebay.de/perfekt-angeln-W...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item3a646a4b70

                      viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## plötze (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Die meisten baun ja nur eine Form und machen dann erstmal Massenproduktion



neee, des wäre mir nix, hab zwar auch schon 20 von einer sorte geschnitzt, wird dann aber schnell langweilig #d

ich habe insgesamt 10 verschiedene formen aus verschiedenen materialien gemacht, die perfekte gussform zu entwickeln ist iwi das was am meisten spass macht, allerdings auch einige graue haare gibt :q


----------



## west1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Danke für den Bildvergleich!
> Mit anderen worten: Plexi-/Bastlerglas bricht beim Biegen, während Lexan flexibel ist und nach den Biegen unbeschadet wieder in die alte Form zurück springt?!


Die Plexiglasstücke flogen beim brechen nur so durch die Gegend, dem Lexan passierte nix.
Plexitauchschaufeln können schon brechen wenn ein Wobbler auf den Boden fällt. 
Hab den Test damals gemacht weil immer mal wieder gesagt wurde das Zeugs ist gut, ist es aber nicht.  #c


> Ich sollte aber evtl. sicherheitshalber doch lieber umsteigen, man weiß ja nie.


Würde ich machen, auch wenn bisher alles gut gegangen ist. 



Kukö schrieb:


> Nabend
> So heute hab ich meinen Holojerk fertig gestellt.


Er sieht gut aus Wolfgang! #6#6

@ plötze
Die Wobbs sehen gut aus!#6#6


> Ich sehe auch , das Hubert's Schwamm-Maltechnik zum Einsatz gekommen ist, ...


Ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## diemai (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



plötze schrieb:


> neee, des wäre mir nix, hab zwar auch schon 20 von einer sorte geschnitzt, wird dann aber schnell langweilig #d


 

Sehe ich genauso , ...deshalb habe ich mich auch noch nie mit Guß beschäftigt #c!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## vandutch (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Wer will noch 'mal , ....wer hat noch nicht , .....
> 
> ..........gerade in'ner Bucht entdeckt , ...läuft noch 'ne kurze Weile !
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir das Buch vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Hab noch NIE ein Buch gelesen das soviele Fehler in der Zeichensetzung hat. Ansonsten ganz passabel das Ding, für 1-4 Euro OK!


----------



## diemai (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



vandutch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Buch vor 2 Wochen bestellt. Hab noch NIE ein Buch gelesen das soviele Fehler in der Zeichensetzung hat. Ansonsten ganz passabel das Ding, für 1-4 Euro OK!


 
...............ja , das stimmt , ....sind viele Druck , -und Grammatikfehler drin , ......in der Originalausgabe aber auch !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo...

@ plötze:
schönes fotofinsh hast du an dem einen Wobbler. Das sind doch die Designs von Seite 95 hier im Thread.

Darf ich dich fragen, auf welches Papier du es gedruckt hast, damit so wenig Falten entstehen?


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich habe diesmal mit normalem Kopierpapier und mit klopapier getestet. Klopapier (z.B. Bachforelle) läßt sich bisher am besten anlegen ist allerdings auch semitransparent. Auf Designerpapier (transparent wie Butterbrotpapier) habe ich die Drucke für die silbrigen Wobbs angelegt. Die sind darunter noch mit Alutape beschichtet


 
Hier nochmal ein Zitat bezüglich des Papiers beim Fotofinish.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Kukö (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, 

Hubert , Dieter danke für die Blumen.

Eben hab ich meine "Ratte " vom Karusell genommen.Aber schaut mal selbst.













sie liegt bis zur hälfte im Wasser etwas Hecklastig wie im richtigen Leben:q ,ich hab noch daran gedacht so einen halbbogen als Schaufel unter dem Kopf zu machen wei bei den Bugs von Balzer,dann würde sie sich beim anzupfen etwas aus dem Wassr hebn und es würde aussehen als würd sie strampeln-mal sehen erst mal testen. -auf der Youröhre hab ich mich nun doch angemeldet-Film wird folgen.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Naghul (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hubert , Dieter danke für die Blumen.
> 
> ...





HAHAH, sehr geil :m


----------



## west1 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Eben hab ich meine "Ratte " vom Karusell genommen.Aber schaut mal selbst.



Sieht geil aus, wie die da steht!#6#6#6

Aufs Video und natürlich auch auf ein Bild vom ersten Fisch den die Ratte brachte bin ich gespannt.

Wolfgang du solltest mal deine Abdeckung von der Mauer reparieren. :g


----------



## Kukö (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus, wie die da steht!#6#6#6
> 
> Aufs Video und natürlich auch auf ein Bild vom ersten Fisch den die Ratte brachte bin ich gespannt.
> 
> Wolfgang du solltest mal deine Abdeckung von der Mauer reparieren. :g


 
Hallo Hubert,
Video wird noch etwas dauern,erst wenn die Schonzeit zuende ist kann ich damit an den See. Die Badewanne ist a bissel knapp.

Das Mauerteil ist fürn Abriss vorgesehen:q.


----------



## DrSeltsam (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr witzig die Ratte,

für ein Video wäre das denk ich (also ich würds riskieren...und machs auch im Privatgewässer ^^) ok, wenn man in nem Gewässer mal eben vor den Füßen das Teil im Flachwasser langzieht. Da würd bestimmt niemand was sagen - vor allem wenn derjenige das Teil sieht, ist er sowieso sprachlos... 

Gruß


----------



## weberei (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Wobbler habt ihr gepostet, klasse!

Die Ratte ist echt cool. Mit Füßchen sogar


----------



## Kukö (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all dank euch



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Sehr witzig die Ratte,
> 
> für ein Video wäre das denk ich (also ich würds riskieren...und machs auch im Privatgewässer ^^) ok, wenn man in nem Gewässer mal eben vor den Füßen das Teil im Flachwasser langzieht. Da würd bestimmt niemand was sagen - vor allem wenn derjenige das Teil sieht, ist er sowieso sprachlos...
> 
> Gruß


 
nee geht gar nicht,reicht schon so was dabei zu haben am Wasser. Es wird Vorsatz unterstellt. Ich kann nur mal schauen ob ich im Stadt nahen Fopu darf.


----------



## DrSeltsam (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> nee geht gar nicht,reicht schon so was dabei zu haben am Wasser. Es wird Vorsatz unterstellt. Ich kann nur mal schauen ob ich im Stadt nahen Fopu darf.



Oh man, es gibt echt unfreundliche Menschen/Vereine. Gut das das bei uns so entspannt ist... Oder geh zum Nachbarn und ärger die Kois... 

Edit: Ganz vergessen - auch an die anderen die hier vor kurzem Ihre neuen Baits reingestellt haben - schöne Dinger dabei! Immer weiter so.


----------



## Kukö (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Plötze schöne Wobbler sehen richtig gut aus.


Mal schauen wie ich das mit nem Filmchen hin bekomme.
Da muss ich gleich mal was fragen, wenn ich einen Film hochlade(DSL 6000) sagen wir mal 5min,wie lange dauert das? sollte ich das in HD machen(wäre möglich) oder reicht normal auch(was ist normal)?

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## plötze (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke 

coole ratte, wenn die auch noch so verrückt läuft wie sie aussieht, lässt der fangerfolg sicher nicht lange auf sich warten #6

ich habe das fotofinish übrigens auf küchenrolle gedruckt, macht sich sehr gut!


----------



## stefano89 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glaub du hattest das schon gesagt, aber hast du einen Laser- oder Tintenstrahldrucker? Ich hatte es vor nem Jahr mal mit Klopapier und nem Tintenstrahldrucker versucht, aber der Papiereinzug (HP Descjet d4260) ist so stramm, dass das Papier mit aufgeklebtem Klopapier stecken blieb, war sehr Mühsam das wieder zu lösen :-D
Denke aber die Tinte würde eh nicht funtkionieren, da sich das Papier vollsaugt.
Hast du das Küchenrollenpapier einfach so genommen oder auf normales Papier geklebt?
Gruß


----------



## plötze (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab auch nur nen einfachen tintenstrahldrucker, hab das küchenrollenpapier mit klebeband lediglich an der stirnseite der druckerpapierseite befestigt.


----------



## DrSeltsam (28. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

N´abend Leude,

also ich wär mit Küchenpapier etwas skeptisch in meinem Drucker...aber wenns bei dir geklappt hat.... schön.

Wollt euch mal eben mein neues Spielzeug vorstellen:

Die Proxxon Dekupiersäge (Modell 230E) ist heute gekommen und das Gerät ist sowas von genial!! Nicht so ein Brecher wie die Teile ausm Baumarkt, schön leise und in der Dreh/Hubzahl regulierbar, für normale Laubsägeblätter, ein "Spänepuster" integriert und ein Absaugstutzen fürn Staubsauger - was will Mann mehr?! Ok, kostete auch mit knapp 100 Euronen etwas mehr als die Baumarktmonster aber das hat sich gelohnt. Wattn Spass damit zu arbeiten 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Thomas,

hat denn die kleine Proxxon genug Power Hartholz schnell zu sägen? Sicherlich mag sie leiser und vielleicht auch präziser sein, aber ich würde jedem Bastler ans Herz legen bei ebay ausschau zu halten nach gebrauchten Discounter-Dekupiersägen. Die gibts regelmäßig mit ein wenig Glück für 20 €.

Trotzdem: Nichts macht mehr Spass als mit gutem Werkzeug und guten Maschinen zu Arbeiten!:vik:

Gruß


----------



## apollo2233 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> N´abend Leude,
> 
> also ich wär mit Küchenpapier etwas skeptisch in meinem Drucker...aber wenns bei dir geklappt hat.... schön.
> 
> ...



Tolle Maschine! 

hier sind die erste zwei Wobbis die ich gemacht habe...muß noch üben.

Besserungsorschläge nehme ich gerne...

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> hat denn die kleine Proxxon genug Power Hartholz schnell zu sägen? Sicherlich mag sie leiser und vielleicht auch präziser sein, aber ich würde jedem Bastler ans Herz legen bei ebay ausschau zu halten nach gebrauchten Discounter-Dekupiersägen. Die gibts regelmäßig mit ein wenig Glück für 20 €.
> 
> ...



Ja Björn, deine Bedenken bei Hartholz sind wohl berechtigt, da wird sie wohl bei 1cm Stärke bald an ihre Grenzen stoßen, bzw es wird dauern dieses zu sägen - nur habe ich gar nicht vor welches zu bearbeiten. |rolleyes Ich bleib erst mal dem Abachi treu...^^



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Tolle Maschine!
> 
> hier sind die erste zwei Wobbis die ich gemacht habe...muß noch üben
> 
> ...



Wie oft gesagt - Übung macht den Meister, aber der Anfang sieht doch schon sehr gut aus #6 - wichtiger als der letzte optische Schliff ist ja immer das Laufverhalten. Mein Zaltnachbau z. B. sieht zwar toll aus, läuft aber beiweitem nicht so heftig wie das Original und muß rel. schnell geführt werden und ausreichend Aktion zu bringen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Tolle Maschine!
> 
> hier sind die erste zwei Wobbis die ich gemacht habe...muß noch üben.
> 
> ...


 
Die sehen doch echt nicht schlecht aus#6 , .......du könntest wohl versuchen ,  die Folie noch etwas besser glätten , ...........hast du sie schon ausprobiert ?

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI ..
@ plötze: Habe das eben auch mal versucht auf ein Taschentuch zu drucken. (Tintenstrahldrucker). Muss sagen, dass das ganz ordentlich geworden ist....
Nagut, auf Papier sieht es deutlich schärfer aus..aber ist sehr gut geworden


----------



## Kukö (29. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233
die Wobbler sehen gut aus#6


Thomas,schöne Maschine und die taugen auch was. Hab von Proxxon die Elektrofeile ein top Teil.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Hechtmen71 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi
schöne Sachen dir da gebastelt habt super weiter so#6

schaut euch mal diese Wobbler an, sind mit echter Fischhaut überzogen. 
http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=65916

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=66756

sehr schöne arbeit


----------



## DrSeltsam (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer! #6

Die sind ja wirklich mehr als genial - vllt teste ich das auch mal irgendwann. Zwar keine so angenehme Arbeit aber der Anspruch reizt mich schon. 

Ein eingegossenes Rotauge hab ich ja schon mal gesehen, aber die sind noch mal um einiges genialer.

Gruß


----------



## diemai (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hechtmen71

...............wollte mich da nicht extra anmelden wegen der Bilder , ....habe solche Köder aber schon auf anderen Seiten gesehen , ..........das ist echt Kunst #6#6!

@ all

Habe heute morgen endlich 'mal wieder einige Köder fertig bekommen , ......alle sind auf der Drechselbank gefertigt , .....die Mehrteiler aus Teak , die anderen aus einem Besenstiel , vermutlich Pappel #c!


Habe sie noch nicht getestet , werde ich in den nächsten Tagen machen , .....habe noch einige Andere , an denen die Schaufeln noch montiert werden müssen , ....und dann muß der Kleber ja noch durchhärten , .......werde dann auch wieder 'n Video machen !

Die dreiteiligen "Antik"-Nachbauten sind ca. 12,5cm lang , ...die drei "Runt" Nachbauten haben ca. 6,5cm , der "Wiggle Lure" in grün/orange hat ca. 8cm ohne Schaufel , ...der kleine Tieftaucher in "Krebs"-Bemalung ist ca. 5,0cm ohne Schaufel .

Alle Köder sind wieder mit Modellbaufarben bemalt unter teilweiser Anwendung von Hubert's Schwamm-Methode#6!

Hoffentlich gibt's beim Lauftest keine Enttäuschungen , ......bin aber sehr zuversichtlich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hechtmen71 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
kann ich verstehen, hir noch ein anderer Link sind die selben Wobbler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=jomZJMOPpKw


----------



## DrSeltsam (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Arbeiten wieder Dieter - und so schön "Retro" #6

Angemeldet hatt ich mich auch nicht extra für die Bilder aber der zweite Link waren ja die Videos...Respekt!


----------



## Kukö (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Wobs sehen gut aus Dieter#6


Erstaunlich sind diese "Eingegossenen" schon. Wie bekommen die den Kunstharz drumrum wo doch Kunstharz mit jeder
Restfeuchte reagiert. Genauso Erstaunlich wie Makaber.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Kark (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe auch meinen ersten selbstgebauten Jerk fertiggestellt.
Ich bekomme es trotz Köderkarussel nicht hin einen gleichmäßigen Verlauf des Epoxid-Harzes zu bekommen. Es sind immer wieder mal verdickungen oder kleinere "Leerstellen da. Ich benutze das 300er Epoxid und den LS Härter von Behnke.
Immerhin ist die Laufeigenschaft super - geht ja schließlich ums Fische fangen und nicht um einen Schönheitspreis. Ärgerlich finde ich das aber trotzdem...

Zwei weitere Jerks drehen sich gerade auf dem Köderkarussel., Die Bilder folgen die Tage.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## bild (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Probier mal das 601er klappt ja bei allen hier im Ab damit oder erhitz mal dein Epoxy dadurch wird es auch flüssiger und es verteilt sich besser. Nur pass auf durch Hitze wird es schneller Hart als angegeben.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Kark (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist schon ziemlich dünnflüssig....vllt ist das Köderkarussel nicht gut. Bin irgendwie ratlos...


----------



## bild (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhh erzähl mal wie du den Jerk im Köderrad befestigst. Wenn du es mit Gummis machst und die nicht richtig stramm ziehst kann es sein das der Jerk dann bei der rotierenden bewegung immer durch sein Gewicht sich in ein Richtung neigt  und  daher sich an manchen Stellen mehr Epoxy bildet als an anderen.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## west1 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe heute morgen endlich 'mal wieder einige Köder fertig bekommen



Dieter was soll man da noch großartig sagen, wie immer halt. 
Super Arbeit! #6#6#6



Kark schrieb:


> Ich bekomme es trotz Köderkarussel nicht hin einen gleichmäßigen Verlauf des Epoxid-Harzes zu bekommen.



Du musst gleichmäßiger einpinseln, würde ich sagen.
Die Dellen im Epox so wie am Kopf vom unteren Bild laufen auch beim drehen nicht von alleine voll. Das drehen bewirkt nur dass das Epox nicht alles auf eine Seite läuft. 

Er sieht aber trotzdem gut aus #6 und die Fische wirds nicht stören.


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hej Kark,
die Stellen am Epoxy kommen von deinen Fingerabdrücken am Köder. Nur ein bissel Fettfinger vom Basteln und das Epoxy will einfach nicht an die Stelle fliessen.


----------



## weberei (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Schön, dass du wieder fit zum Basteln bist 
Sehr gut gelungen, deine Wobbler!

@Kark:
Sieht auch schön aus und solange er gut läuft und fängt ist ja alles erfüllt


----------



## Ferdin@nd (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Du hast ja wieder ganz Schöne,wobbler her gesteld :m 


@Kark:
was auch wichtig ist wie viel epoxy du mischt 
bei kleine menge ist die Abweichung im misch verhaltnis 
snell grosser als wenn man grosse menge mischt

und wass Bulettenbär sagt ist auch wahr


----------



## Matten_K (30. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe gerade meinen ersten "Rohling" fertiggestellt.
Jetzt grübele ich, wie ich die Drillinge montiere.
Ich hatte überlegt einfach ein Stahlvorfach durchzuziehen und den Brustdrilling mit einer Öse zu verbinden. 

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie ich die Bohrung vernünftig hinbekomme. ;+
Oder kann mir einer von euch nen Tip geben, wie ich die Ösen richtig fest bekomme, dass die auch einen richtigen Biss verkraften?

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.

MfG

Der Matten


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du kannst dir Ösen aus Draht selber herstellen indem Du diesem verzwirbelst. Diesen dann mit 5Min Epoxy einkleben. Alternativ kannst Du gekaufte Schraubösen nehmen. Etwas dünner vorbohren und eindrehen. Hierbei bohre ich aber nochmal ein Stück mit einem 6er Bohrer nach. In dieses größere Loch fülle ich auch noch Epoxy-Kleber.

Vom Stahlvorfach kann ich nur abraten.

Welches Holz benutzt Du?

PS: Du könntest auch ein durchgehendes Drahtgestell in den Körper einlassen!

Vielleicht erstmal ein wenig einlesen ins Thema und deine Fragen erübrigen sich!


----------



## diemai (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte , Leute , ........habe soeben noch die Schaufeln an einigen anderen Wobblern montiert , die Klebe ist noch nicht 'mal richtig trocken , .......kann sie daher erst in einigen Tagen zu Wasser lassen !

Bin mir nicht 'mal sicher , ob der kleine Köder in Pink(ca. 6,0 cm) überhaupt laufen wird , ....ist so'n Experiment , ......hätte die Schnuröse vielleicht noch höher setzen sollen , .......na ja , ....'mal sehen !

Der andere auf dem Bild ist auch so'n Wackelkandidat , ........aber man muß halt alles 'mal ausprobieren .

Bei den Zweiteilern und den zwei "PN-Kids" bin ich mir eigentlich recht sicher , das sie funzen werden , ......die Zweiteiler sind ca. 9,0 cm und 10,5 cm lang , ...die "Kids" haben ca. 12,5 cm , .....alles ohne Schaufel gemessen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
 wie nicht anders von dir gewohnt mal wieder sehr schöne Wobbler. Unglaublich was du da an Stückzahlen raushaust |bigeyes

Meine Jerks Nr. 2 und 3 sind nun auch fertiggestellt. Bei den Nächsten muss ich irgendwie den Epoxyd-Verlauf optimieren. Die Hauptsache ist sie laufen anständig #6

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hej Kark,

die ersten 10 Jerks sind immer zum Üben#6
Übung macht den Meister. Das ist gerade beim Epoxy sehr gut zu beobachten. Ich habe gelernt:
- Köder nur noch mit Gummihandschuhen anfassen
- Köder dürfen sich beim Drehen im Rad nicht viel bewegen
- Nur gerade eben ausreichend Epoxy auftragen. Keine dicken Schichten! (Keine Nasen oder dicke Beulen)


----------



## Kark (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Tips!

Mein Plan war bei den kommenden Jerks ganz dünn auftragen und dafür so ca. 6-7 Schichten. Bishar habe ich schon dicker aufgetragen, so das 3 Schichten ausreichen...


----------



## Kukö (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter mal wieder klasse Wobbler, besonders die geteilten gefallen mir.#6


Kark, schöne Jerks.Gefallen mir beide gut.#6



Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Auch die wobbler sehen super aus! Die beiden braunen (2. Foto) gefallen mir am besten, ist das nicht sogar west's Tupftechnik? 

@kark:
Die Jerks sehen auch gut aus! Der letzte ist ja sehr knallig  Experimentier noch etwas rum und es wird immer besser!


----------



## diemai (31. März 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kark

...........Vielen Dank , ....deine Jerks sind aber auch ganz schön geworden #6!

@ weberei

Vielen Dank , .........stimmt , ich habe es bei einigen dieser Wobbler auch 'mal mit'm Schwamm probiert , ....frei nach Hubert:q!

Allerdings scheint man mit Acrylfarben noch besser arbeiten zu können , .......bin aber trotzdem recht zufrieden , .....geht einfacher und schneller als wie mit'm Pinsel stoppeln .

@ Kukö

Auch dir vielen Dank für die netten Worte:m !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Matten_K (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär: 
Danke für den Tip, werde es mal mit den Schraubösen versuchen. 

Was das für Holz ist, weiß ich leider nicht. Das war ne alte Gardinenstange aus hellem Holz (Buche?) Ist jedenfalls ziemlich hart, aber es splittert nicht, sondern lässt sich mit etwas Druck sehr gut und sauber bearbeiten.

Ich bin ja schon dabei mich in den Trööt einzulesen, aber bei 469 Seiten dauert es noch ein wenig und meine Ungeduld war zu groß :q  Ich wollte fertig werden


----------



## diemai (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

Hab' eben 'n neues Badewannenvideo gemacht , .......bin voll enttäuscht , ....gerade die Mehrteiler laufen nicht gut , ....das nervt mich richtig , da sie mir eigentlich am besten gefallen#q#q#q !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTUsgqiqRGo

Die drei kleinen "Runt"-Versionen kann ich noch nacharbeiten , ...die Schaufel verkleinern und wohl auch etwas herunterbiegen , .......so rächt es sich , wenn man die Wobbler NICHT im Rohlingszustand testet !

Den kleinen "Krebs"-Tieftaucher werde ich erst'mal so in die Köderkiste packen , ....bei langsamem Zug schwimmt er geradeaus , nur bei schnellerem Einholen bricht er zu den Seiten aus , .......die Ami's sagen dazu "hunting action" und es soll nicht unbedingt von Nachteil sein !

Wenigstens funzen ja die beiden Schaufel-Wobbler am Endes des Films astrein , .....genauso hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt , sie sollen auch möglichtst tief tauchen , ....3 Meter werden wohl mindestens drin' sein !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt schöne Dinge sind hier wieder entstanden 
Schade das einige nicht richtig funktionieren diemai 

Hoffentlich passiert das bei meinen neusten nicht .... 
http://img59.*ih.us/img59/244/foto0100dg.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## diemai (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Echt schöne Dinge sind hier wieder entstanden
> Schade das einige nicht richtig funktionieren diemai
> 
> Hoffentlich passiert das bei meinen neusten nicht ....


 

Danke ,........da hast du aber 'ne absolut geile Bemalung hingelegt , ....die sehen echt total super aus #6#6#6!


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes94 #r echt prima.
Frage, hatte das Problem das sich des Harz nach 2 Wochen Trocknung bei berührung mit Wasser milchig verfärbte. Will jetzt ein anderes Harz nehmen geht das ohne Probleme oder Tonne.


----------



## Kark (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Hannes ich sehe schon das sich da einer so langsam zum Airbrush-Spezi mausert!

Weiter so! #6


----------



## weberei (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Das ist natürlich Mist. Wobei ich eigentlich nur 2 Mehrteilige als misslungen beurteilen würde. Der Rest läuft doch gut bis super!

@Hannes:
Grandiose Designs, das ist ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Hannes94 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Freut mich echt das sie euch gefallen, dankeschöön.

Als Airbrush -Spezi  würde ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, da ich doch teilweise recht schnell spritze.... das hat zur Folge das  die Köder manchmal  ein wenig  gepfuscht aussieht ... Desswegen werde ich auch in Fachkreisen "Pfusch-Master" genannt:q:q:q

Aber langsam wird das immer besser mit dem lackieren da man immer neue und bessere Techniken kennenlehrnt.

Zum Epoxid kann ich nur sagen das  ich auch noch das alte verwende was sich bei mir weiß verfärbt, allerdings nehme ich es nur zum Grundieren und Ösen einkleben.
Bei mir reichen 3-5 schichten Epoxid da ist das teilweise schon fast 3 mm stark. das bekommt kein Hecht der Welt durchgebissen.

In Moment  bin ich auch wieder fleißig am tüfteln, leider hatte ich schon 3 Krüppel dabei.... desswegen frage ich euch mal.
Die Köder mit der Fischhaut haben es mir  richtig angetan bloß ich weiß nicht wie ich sie auf die Jerk's bekomme  . Bis jetzt habe ich einfach ein paar passende Weißfische gehäutet und die haut getrocknet .....  Fazit: aufgeklebt sieht es total kacke aus.
Vieleicht könnte man die frischen Häute  kurz in Spiritus einlegen und sie danach in eine art Tapetenkleister ditschen, damit sie  sich  gut anbringen lassen. Meint ihr das könnte  funktionieren? oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee?


----------



## Frosch38 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit der Fischhaut ist das so eine sache. Ich vermute das es mit Formaldehytlösung damit haben wir als Kinder gespielt. |uhoh: Was aber auch gehen würde die Haut auf einer Form trocknen lassen um sie dann auf die eigentliche Köderform zu kleben.


----------



## DrSeltsam (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes, sehr schöne Arbeiten mal wieder!

Dieter, in deinem Video musste ich grad bis zu beiden Ohren Grinsen.....bei dem ersten zweiteiligen.....Zitat: "ah, that one doesn´t swim at all.................SHIT" deine Beschreibungen sind jedesmal wieder interessant zu hören - in diesem Fall sehr funny :q ....auch wenn natürlich doof ist, wenn nach getaner Arbeit ein Wobb nicht so läuft wie mann gern hätte.....

Übrigens, bei deinen Englischkenntnissen könnte ich (und ich dacht ich wär recht versiert darin...) nicht mithalten. Warst du mal längere Zeit im engl. sprachigen Raum? Top! Sehr schöner Wiedererkennungswert auch immer die beiden ersten Wörter: "Hi Folks..." müsstest noch wie bei Looney Toons am Ende dann sagen: "That´s all Folks"  ......

Bei mir dauerts noch etwas mit neuen Kreationspostings. War diese Woche viel feedern .... macht auch immer mal Spaß...

Thats all Folks.....|wavey:


----------



## Hannes94 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch38
Das mit dem Formalin-zeugs ist gar keine so schlechte Idee, doch das ist mir ein wenig zu giftig... nachher  stirbt der Hecht noch dadran :q

Aber das mit der Form hat mich auf eine Idee gebracht :vik:
Mal sehen ob's klappt, Danke.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes

diene jerks sehen super aus ich will sie noch mall sehen mit
epoxy drauf


----------



## DrSeltsam (1. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah, sorry Kark,

auch deine beiden Jerks sind sehr schön geworden! Das Design vom zweiten gefällt mir besonders gut - mal was etwas anderes, obwohl ich ja auch ein Vertreter der natürlichen Dekors wie bei deinem ersten bin... weiter so! #6

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## diemai (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

Vielen Dank , ....aber die "Runts" laufen bis auf einen auch nicht zufriedenstellend , .........werden nachgearbeitet !

Vielleicht sind meine Ansprüche auch etwas hoch|kopfkrat#c!

@ DrSeltsam

Vielen Dank , ......aber "Looney Toons" kenne ich nicht , ...is' irgend so'n Zeichentrickfilm , oder ?

Was meine englischen Sprachkenntnisse betrifft , .......eine Schwester meiner Mutter hat 1947 in Hamburg 'nen englischen Besatzungssoldaten geheiratet , .......habe während meiner Jugend zwischen 1975 und 1981 jedes Jahr einen Teil meiner Sommerferien/Urlaub bei Onkel und Tante in Oxfordshire verbracht , manchmal auch die Osterferien , ......leider sind beide schon verstorben , ......ich habe ihnen so viel zu verdanken !

Wollte daher in der Schule unbedingt Englisch lernen , ...die ersten Jahre waren schwer , mit Vokabeln lernen und Grammatik und so , ....aber am Ende der Schulzeit hat der Englischlehrer mich sogar gefragt , wenn er nicht so ganz sicher war !  

Fachspezifische Begriffe aus dem Angelbereich lernt man ja nicht in der Schule und so , ...die habe ich mir auf Websites und aus englischsprachigen Angelbüchern angeeignet .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das erklärt einiges 

Lonny Toons ist der ganze Roadrunner/Coyote, Duffy Duck Kram...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam
> 
> Vielen Dank , ......aber "Looney Toons" kenne ich nicht , ...is' irgend so'n Zeichentrickfilm , oder ?
> 
> ...



Respekt!


----------



## Kark (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Ah, sorry Kark,
> 
> auch deine beiden Jerks sind sehr schön geworden! Das Design vom zweiten gefällt mir besonders gut - mal was etwas anderes, obwohl ich ja auch ein Vertreter der natürlichen Dekors wie bei deinem ersten bin... weiter so! #6
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Ich hoffe die weiteren Jerks werden noch besser... bin gerade dabei die nächsten beiden anzumalen.

Die knallige Farbe hat einen bestimmten Grund. Ich habe mit der Farbgebung versucht einen bestimmten Gummifisch, der bei uns relativ fängig ist, nachzuempfinden. Werde bei Gelegenheit mal einen direkten Foto-Vergleich posten.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Kukö (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes, deine Jerks sehen klasse aus ,Eigenwillige aber exelente Farbgebung. Wäre froh wenn ichs nur in etwa so hinbekäme.


Dieter, ich weis nicht was Du hast ich hab nur mitbekommen das der Zweiteiler nicht so richtig wollte,das liegt vllt aber auch an der kleinen Badewanne-der braucht vllt mehr "Anlauf" um richtig loszulegen:q.
Aber ich bin ja nur ein Laie im Wobbelbau:m.


----------



## weberei (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> da ich doch teilweise recht schnell spritze....


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## bernie (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hannes94 schrieb:


> als airbrush -spezi  würde ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, da ich doch teilweise recht schnell spritze....



tatüüüüüütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## apollo2233 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute konnte ich mal wieder basteln....

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## bild (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Müsst eigentlich wegen jedem 2ten Post  diesen Ferkel Heini holn das macht den Thread auch  nicht mehr so informativ wie er mal war.


MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Hannes, deine Jerks sehen klasse aus ,Eigenwillige aber exelente Farbgebung. Wäre froh wenn ichs nur in etwa so hinbekäme.
> 
> 
> Dieter, ich weis nicht was Du hast ich hab nur mitbekommen das der Zweiteiler nicht so richtig wollte,das liegt vllt aber auch an der kleinen Badewanne-der braucht vllt mehr "Anlauf" um richtig loszulegen:q.
> Aber ich bin ja nur ein Laie im Wobbelbau:m.


 
Du könntest recht haben , .......zumindest bei den Dreiteilern , ....mir ist auch aufgefallen , das diese nach erst ca. einem Meter anfangen , richtig zu wackeln .

Werde alle drei auf jedenfall im Mai doch 'mal mit an's Wasser nehmen und 'mal vor'm Ponton durchziehen.......!

Habe soeben bei den drei "Runt"-Wobblern die Tauchschaufeln nachgearbeitet , ........spätestens am Montag morgen kommen sie wieder in die Badewanne zum Testen !

@ apollo2233

Deine Köder sind ja echt schön geworden , .....top Arbeit#6!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

ich übe noch....

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## diemai (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> ich übe noch....
> 
> ...


 
.............dann bin ich 'mal gespannt , wie deine Köder aussehen werden , wenn du genug Übung hast:q#6:m!

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Hannes94 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

Das ihr alles so  zweideutig sehen müsst ist doch echt schlimm#d:q:q:q...

apollo2233 echt super Wobbler, weiter so#6


----------



## apollo2233 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Das ihr alles so  zweideutig sehen müsst ist doch echt schlimm#d:q:q:q...
> 
> apollo2233 echt super Wobbler, weiter so#6



Danke Hannes!

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## apollo2233 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............dann bin ich 'mal gespannt , wie deine Köder aussehen werden , wenn du genug Übung hast:q#6:m!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Wer weißt |kopfkrat |supergri

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Honeyball (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Selektives Lesen des Ferkelfahnders:


Hannes94 schrieb:


> Als ... Spezi  würde ich mich nun nicht bezeichnen, da ich doch teilweise recht schnell spritze.... Desswegen werde ich auch in Fachkreisen "Pfusch-Master" genannt:q:q:q
> 
> Aber langsam wird das immer besser ... da man immer neue und bessere Techniken kennenlehrnt.
> 
> In Moment  bin ich auch wieder fleißig am ..., leider hatte ich schon 3 Krüppel dabei.... desswegen frage ich euch mal.



Naja, aber da ja selektives Zitieren nich in die Fahndung kommt, bleibt es beim ersten Satz:



Hannes94 schrieb:


> da ich doch teilweise recht schnell spritze....


----------



## diemai (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

Hallo , Leute , ........hier das Video zu dem Rest der gedrechselten Ködern , an denen ich in der letzten Zeit gearbeitet habe .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ZSkiSw8VU


Die drei "Runt"-Versionen laufen jetzt besser als vorher , .......habe die Tauchschaufeln an der Basis etwas schmaler gemacht , ebenso die seitlichen Knicke wieder herausgebogen .

Nur der eine Experimental-Wobbler in blau läuft nicht so 100% gut , ....werde ihn aber erst 'mal so lassen !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (3. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@apollo:
Die Jerks sehen super aus!

@diemai:
Habe gerade leider nicht die Zeit, das Video in kompletter Länge zu sehen und überspringe deshalb einzelne Wobbler. Aber der braune Zweiteiler bei etwa 5:30 min läuft echt klasse! Schlängelt super schön.


----------



## apollo2233 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @apollo:
> Die Jerks sehen super aus!
> 
> @diemai:
> Habe gerade leider nicht die Zeit, das Video in kompletter Länge zu sehen und überspringe deshalb einzelne Wobbler. Aber der braune Zweiteiler bei etwa 5:30 min läuft echt klasse! Schlängelt super schön.




Vielen Dank

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Kark (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein Köderkarussel dreht heute auch fleißig seine Runden. Ich möchte durch versuchen durch 6-7 dünne Schichten eine schönere homogenere Oberfläche als mit den bisher drei dickeren Schichten erhalten....ich hoffe es klappt

Grüße,

Kark


    [youtube1]bcBEqFC9wYo[/youtube1]


----------



## weberei (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kark:
Sehen gut aus, deine Jerks. Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass die Epoxy-Schicht diesmal besser wird.


----------



## DrSeltsam (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genau, sehen gut aus. Und wenn du bei deinem Karussell noch zwei Leisten mehr anbringst (wie bei mir ^^) kannste auch mal drei oder vier drehen lassen 

Gruß


----------



## Kark (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön das die Muster euch gefallen. #6

Die zweite Schicht ist mittlerweile soweit trocken, dass sie nicht mehr verlaufen kann. Das Ergebnis sieht schon mal relativ vielversprechend aus. Wenn jetzt noch vier weitere Schichten kommen, könnte das Ergebnis deutlich besser als bei meinen ersten drei Jerks werden 

Jeder fängt halt klein an....


----------



## weberei (5. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kark schrieb:


> Schön das die Muster euch gefallen. #6



Das ist aber nicht mal das Wichtigste. Sie müssen auch dir gefallen (was sicherlich der Fall sein wird) und besonders den Fischen! Die entscheiden, ob eine Farbe gut oder schlecht ist 

Schön, dass das mit dem Epoxy diesmal besser zu werden scheint!


----------



## ...brummel... (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey leute hab da mal wieder ne kleine frage oder besser gesagt ein anliegen
kann mir jemand ein bis zwei vorlagen für stickbaits geben????
ich hab nähmlich keine ahnung wie die proportionen sind


----------



## bild (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Taddaa 


MfG

Niklas


----------



## Frosch38 (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mir ein Bild ausgedruckt und auf Hartschaum aufgezeichnet, ausgeschnitten.geschliffen, ausgebleit, bemalt und #6. Es gibt im Netz viele Bilder.


----------



## ...brummel... (6. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke schön

hab ja auch schon googlebilder befragt doch es hat mir nur verraten wie es von der seite aussieht und nicht von oben


----------



## diemai (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> danke schön
> 
> hab ja auch schon googlebilder befragt doch es hat mir nur verraten wie es von der seite aussieht und nicht von oben


 
Schnitz' dir einfach 'ne "Zigarre" aus leichtem Holz , ....Ösen 'ran , Gewicht auf ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 Körperlänge von hinten einlassen und du hast 'nen absolut fängigen Oberflächenköder .

Sollte etwa so aussehen :


http://www.sovereignsuperbaits.co.uk/Lures/Hard_Baits/Surface_Lures/Walk_the_Dog_Lures/spooks.jpg

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah zigarrenform dat is gut
denn muss wol mal eine von vaddi daher halten


----------



## Hannes94 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sooo... Leute,

Die 4 Jerkbaits von letztens  drehen grade ihre 2. von 3 Runden im Köderkarussell  Das heißt am Wochenende giebt's Bilder, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Die sache mit der Fischhaut ist echt schwierig, da sie andauernd Dellen schlägt oder einfach wegbröselt. Da muss ich mir echt noch was ausdenken ....

Habt ihr erfahrungen mit Twister-Schwänzen an Jerkbaits? Denn im Moment bastel ich an meinem Projekt "Mister-Twister" ....Kleiner Jerk' großer Schwanz (auf das das Ferkelchen mal weg bleibt )
Seid gespannt


----------



## Kark (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine Jerks Nr. 4 und 5 sind jetzt auch fertig. Diesmal habe ich ansatt drei dickere Schichten Epoxyd auf sechs dünnere umgeschwenkt. Es hat auf jeden Fall geholfen. Die Oberfläche ist fast vollständig einwandfrei. Das Ergebnis zu den Vorgängerjerks wurde enorm gesteigert.

Nochmals Danke für diese Tips.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Frosch38 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Die sache mit der Fischhaut ist echt schwierig, da sie andauernd Dellen schlägt oder einfach wegbröselt. Da muss ich mir echt noch was ausdenken ...


BastelWastel bin gespannt auf die Ergebnisse.

@Kark schicke Jerk`s.


----------



## Hannes94 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kark, sehen schon echt spitze aus, weiter so. Die Design's sind ja mal echt außergewöhnlich, was ist das denn für "Kupferfarbe"?

Frosch38, das kann leider noch etwas dauern  ... da ich in den Ferien mit  meiner Freundin  nach Rügen fahre  (Blechpeitsche für MeFo kommt natürlich mit).

Aber da ja jetzt die Heringszeit losgeht werde ich wohl ein paar Heringe "missbrauchen" vieleicht klappt`s damit ja besser, weil die Haut dünner ist.
Tipps nehme ich natürlich gerne an


----------



## Kark (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe Kupfer als Grundlage genommen und anschließend mit Bronze leichte Schattierungen getupft. Habe mich auch gewundert, dass mir das als Neuling so gut gelungen ist.


----------



## Hannes94 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da gebe ich dir recht Kark  Und der gute alte Buster-Jerk  durfte als Vorbild dienen ?


----------



## weberei (7. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kark:
Die Jerkbaits sind dir super gelungen! Immer weiter so. Freut mich für dich, dass die Epoxyschichten jetzt ordentlich aussehen! So kann es weiter gehen


----------



## diemai (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kark

Echt toll geworden , deine Jerks#6!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai + apollo 2233
Tolle Köder die Ihr da zuletzt präsentiert habt.
@Kark
Auch Deine Jerks sind sehr schön geworden. Sie wirken wirklich nicht wie 
Erstlingswerke.
@ Hannes 94
Wenn auch etwas später aber auch Deine Jerk´s sind große Klasse.
Airbrush ist schon eine tolle Sache.
Zu deinem Twister Projekt kann ich Dir sagen das ich mal versucht habe den Zalt Z Tail nachzubauen.Ohne die Orginallaufeigenschaften zu kennen 
war ich von meinen beiden nicht begeistert. Der Twisterschwanz bremst die Bewegung komplett ein. Ich habe beiden nachträglich eine Tauchschaufel verpaßt dann war´s so LaLa.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

................vielen Dank , ......gebe mir Mühe:q:m!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:

http://birkan.se/lures.htm hier gibts verschiedene Jerks mit Twisterschwänzen. Einfach zur Inspiration die entsprechenden Videos saugen.

Ich hatte auch so ein Projekt am laufen...und hab mir für viel Geld sehr große Twister bei ebay gekauft. Nur diese Norwegen-Twister hatten alle so riesen lange und dünne Schwänze. #h#h#h#h Auf dem Artikelbild waren sie anders abgebildet. Ich wollte recht breite Schwänze haben wie z.B. die Twister von lureparts.

Die breiten Schwänze bremsen wohl mehr das Gliden als die dünnen. Daher in dem Video auch oft die dünnen langen. Ich wollte aber Diver bauen und an diesen hab ich öfters die breitere Form gesehen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Zu deinem Twister Projekt kann ich Dir sagen das ich mal versucht habe den Zalt Z Tail nachzubauen.Ohne die Orginallaufeigenschaften zu kennen
> war ich von meinen beiden nicht begeistert. Der Twisterschwanz bremst die Bewegung komplett ein. Ich habe beiden nachträglich eine Tauchschaufel verpaßt dann war´s so LaLa.
> Gruß Enrico


 
Schau dir mal das Video von dem Droppy.Tail an: http://birkan.se/lures.htm

Der sieht dem Zalt ja ähnlich aus. Vielleicht ist auch hier einfach weniger etwas mehr! Bei mir würde das Dingen aber nicht gefischt werden. Das ist mir zu wenig Aktion|wavey:


----------



## apollo2233 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Hallo , Leute , ........hier das Video zu dem Rest der gedrechselten Ködern , an denen ich in der letzten Zeit gearbeitet habe .
> 
> ...




tolles Video....

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## apollo2233 (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico

vielen dank

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## weberei (9. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe heute wieder angefangen mit Basteln, nachdem mir am Dienstag endlich der Gips abgenommen wurde |rolleyes
Erstmal aber nix besonderes, habe 4 Wobbler mit Epoxy beschichtet, die hier noch unbeschichtet aber bemalt rumlagen.

Bilder gibt es dann bald.


----------



## west1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erst mal Respekt an alle die in letzter Zeit hier Bilder eingestellt hatten, alle Köder sehen gut aus! #6#6#6

Hab mir die letzte Woche auch mal wieder die Zeit genommen und ein paar Stickbaits gebaut.

Hier zwei normale






und zwei die etwas mehr Krach machen.





Je einer davon sind Tauschköder und gehen an einen Freund, der Rest ist Eigenbedarf.

*Anfragen ob ich Köder verkaufe sind zwecklos, ich werde keine mehr beantworten.*


----------



## weberei (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind echt wieder super schön geworden! Diese Marmorierung |bigeyes :k

Wenn ich bald wieder voll einsteige zu basteln, werde ich dann auch erstmal Stickbaits bauen, oder Popper. Mal sehen... Hauptsache vorbereitet für den Sommer


----------



## diemai (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

................diesmal aus Granit geschnitzt , Hubert:q:q:m !

                    Sehr schön#6 , ......Gruß , Dieter


----------



## DrSeltsam (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jau West,

wieder schicke Teile - Dieter hat recht, sehen echt aus wie aus Granit geschnitzt 

Will gleich mal mit BellyDog-Nachbauten beginnen......


----------



## west1 (10. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! :m



diemai schrieb:


> ................diesmal aus Granit geschnitzt , Hubert:q:q:m !



Balmorad Red, hab ich vor der Haustür liegen, hatte davon noch ein Reststück. Dieter das war ne Sauarbeit bis die ihn Form waren.


----------



## apollo2233 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West 1 

Sehr schöne Arbeit. #6

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## diemai (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer! :m
> 
> 
> 
> Balmorad Red, hab ich vor der Haustür liegen, hatte davon noch ein Reststück. Dieter das war ne Sauarbeit bis die ihn Form waren.


 

:q:q:q:q

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## raetzrico (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West 1
Wirklich sehr schön marmoriert.
Das mit der Sauarbeit kann ich mir vorstellen. Konntest Du die den noch schwimmend austarrieren ???
Enrico


----------



## west1 (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Csaba und Enrico
Danke euch beiden! :m



raetzrico schrieb:


> Das mit der Sauarbeit kann ich mir vorstellen. Konntest Du die den noch schwimmend austarrieren ???


Hab sie von unten her gut ausgehöhlt und musste zum Schluss sogar wieder Blei einbauen....

Wenn alles gut geht gibts am Mittwoch neue Bilder, sind dann aber PU Köder, von Granit hab ich erst mal genug. #c


----------



## Ferdin@nd (11. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert,

die sehen ja ganz toll aus  echt klasse

ik habe auch wieder etwas fertig
es ist aber kein wobbler und auch kein jerk
ich hatte noch zwei body's liegen die zu kurz waren um
ein kleine hybride da von zu bauen darum habe ich zwei spinnerbaits davon gebaut
















Gruß,
Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

..............der etwas andere Spinnerbait:q , .......voll cooles Design#6#6#6 !

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kark (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Spinner-Jerkbaits mit Twister sehen echt Klasse aus. Da wurde mit optischen Reizen und Druckwellen nicht sparsam umgegangen :q


----------



## DrSeltsam (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, echt Top Ferdinand!

Interessante Kombinationen und die Lackierung ist mal wieder erste Sahne.#6

Gruß


----------



## west1 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Ferdinand!

Schöne Spinnerbaits!#6#6#6

Hast du sie schon getestet?

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Jahren auch mal so ein Teil gebaut das lief leider nicht so wie es sollte. Durch das Gewicht des Drahtes und des Spinnerblattes legte er sich auf die Seite. 
Hab dann etwas mehr Gewicht im Bauch des Körpers eingebaut, es brachte aber außer dass er schneller sank nicht viel, eine leichte Schräglage hatte er immer noch.  

Hoffentlich hast du mehr Glück und die Teile laufen schön.


----------



## weberei (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ferdinand,

die Jerk-Spinnerbaits sehen klasse aus, saubere Lackierung und coole Idee.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (12. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Ferdinand!
> 
> Schöne Spinnerbaits!#6#6#6
> 
> ...



Danke 

und Ja ich habe sie getested und sie laufen sehr schon 
ich habe namlich ein standaard spinnerbait body eingebaut 
http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=37&osCsid=56mnclrricmp3sk180jlpgthb7
von 42 gr
und das totaal wiegt jetzt etwas mehr den 110 gr

gruss
Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Ferdinand!
> 
> Schöne Spinnerbaits!#6#6#6
> 
> ...


 
Hubert , das liegt nicht alleine an mangelndem Ballast oder dem Gewicht des Drahtarmes , .......das Drehmoment des Blattes(Fliehkraft) spielt dabei auch 'ne Rolle .

Eigentlich streben rotierende Spinnerblätter ja immer zur Oberfläche , rundere Blätter mehr wie ellipsenförmige , ........ein größeres Blatt würde den Köder wohl besser aufrichten , ........allerdings auch nach oben ziehen !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mahlzeit,

bin gerade dabei Behnke 650 mit dem 630 zu vergleichen. Die ersten Rohlinge drehen ihre Runden und wurden mit dem 630er bestrichen. Erster Eindruck: Der Härter ist flüssiger und auch etwas klarer. Beim Einstreichen der Köder macht sich die dünnflüssigere Mischung sofort bemerktbar. Ich hatte in etwa die gleiche Menge wie beim 650er angemischt, es blieb jedoch noch 1/5 der der Mischung über.  Gleich kommt noch eine 2. Schicht drüber und dann wird die Tage die Wasserverträglichkeit und der Glanz geprüft. Als Versieglung der Rohlinge werde ich aber weiterhin beim 650 bleiben. Die dicken Schichten kaschieren Unebenheiten usw doch bedeutend besser!


----------



## Kark (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie viele Schichten Epoxyd macht ihr so auf eure Köder drauf?

Ichj mache aktuell sechs dünnere Schichten drauf. Ich würde schätzen das die gesamte Schichtdicke so bei 2-3mm liegt.
Meint ihr nicht, dass "nur" zwei Schichten sehr schnell von Hechtzähnen rampuniert werden können?

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hej Kark,

ich mache 2 Schichten auf den Rohling um Unebenheiten auszugleichen und eine glatte und wasserdichte Oberfläche zu erhalten. Anschließend erfolgt die Bebleiung. Jetzt schleife ich evtl den Rohling nochmals falls die Oberfläche nicht so toll ist. Evtl. kommt dann nochmal Epoxy drüber damit alles glatt ist. Erst dann Lackiere ich den Köder. Nach dem Lackieren kommen dann 3 bis 4 Schichten Epoxy. 

Also ich bin ich auch bei 6! Wenn man in das Epoxy nach dem Lackieren Glitter mischt und dann viele Schichten Epoxy drüber macht find ich den dicken Epoxypanzer sehr schön. Wirkt super.


----------



## Hannes94 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico & Bulettenbär
Danke für die Tip's ich werd dran denken wenn ich sie  brauch 

Ferdin@nd ,..... woow echt hammergeile Teile :m . Die Idee hatte ich auch schon mal ....allerdings hatte ich keinen  passenden Draht dafür .


Soo Leute... hier sind die von letztens.  Sie sind alle c.a 16-17 cm lang, wiegen um die 70 gr und sind mit Drillingen alle langsam sinkend ...
http://img829.*ih.us/img829/2273/foto0122u.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Brauner Tieger:qhttp://img859.*ih.us/img859/9320/foto0119l.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.usPilziger Goldfischhttp://img219.*ih.us/img219/5532/foto0117m.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.usBaby Hechthttp://img651.*ih.us/img651/1125/foto0116r.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us und den getiegerten Goldfisch :m

​


----------



## Kark (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit dem Epoxy sehen die Jerks nochmal wertiger aus!

Ich bin auch gerade dabei meinen "vorerst" letzten Jerk zu lackieren. Dann gibt es erstmal eine kleine Pause mit dem Köderbau und einen verstärkten Ködereinsatz .
Ich denke so am Freitag oder Samstag wird das Köderkarussel angeschmissen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## west1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , das liegt nicht alleine an mangelndem Ballast oder dem Gewicht des Drahtarmes , .......


Danke Dieter :m werde bei Gelegenheit nochmal so ein Teil bauen, mal schauen was dabei heraus kommt.  

Hannes, sind schöne Jerk #6#6#6 da werden die Hechte Schlange stehen!

So hab auch noch was neues.

Zwei Spinnersticks, sinkend, Körperlänge 10cm







und zwei Propellersticks, Körperlänge 10cm


----------



## Hannes94 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Kark und west1

deine  Köder sehen  auch echt spitze aus   Wir haben echt einen riesigen fortschritt gemacht .


----------



## Ferdin@nd (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hannes
  so sehen sie echt super aus viel besser als ohne epoxy

  @hubert
  cooller spinnersticks und propellersticks
  die werden fast grosse fishen vangen

  @Krak
  ich mache fast immer 3 schichten und machmall 4 schichten
  und mit folie 4 bis 5 schichten


----------



## weberei (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:
Epoxy macht schon echt was her! Sehen nochmal einen Tacken besser aus. 
Kann es sein, dass die Ösen etwas dünn sind? Also der Draht sieht relativ dünn aus. Oder täuscht das nur?

@West:
Super Stickbaits in denn verschiedenen Variationen  
Firetiger scheint bei dir ja besonders zu laufen?! Kaum eine Stickbaitreihe ohne Firetigers


----------



## Hannes94 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch an euch nochmals danke, freut mich echt sehr 

Weberei:  Also ich finde die Ösen gut so, obwohl  das viele sagen das sie zu "klein" sind.  Meiner meinung nach reichen  die aus .... und die halten auch bombenfest, .... sind  ja auch aus 1mm Edelstahldraht.


----------



## weberei (13. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, dann lag es an der Proportion (Großer Jerkkörper, bei dem die Ösen klein wirken).

1mm verwende ich eigentlich auch immer, bis auf kleinere Wobbler, wo 0,8mm zum Einsatz kommen.

Naja, danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## Frosch38 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ganz tolle Leistung. Die Jerks und Spinner baits sind super geworden. Ich komme im moment nicht weiter da mein Holz noch trocknen muß.


----------



## DrSeltsam (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jau Hannes und west,

sehr schöne Teile wieder einmal! #6

Komme momentan auch irgendwie nicht weiter mitm Bau....

Übrigens...... nur noch zweieinhalb Wochen bis zum großen Ködertest......!!! :q

...kanns kaum abwarten...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## apollo2233 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes 
@West

Einfach geil #6

Gruß
Csaba

Hannes: wie machst Du die Sablone für die bemalung?


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @Hannes
> 
> 
> Hannes: wie machst Du die Sablone für die bemalung?


 
Hier ist ein Thread um all diese schönen Infos rund ums Airbrushen zu sammeln: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208705&page=6


----------



## Hannes94 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen vielen Dank :q

 also die Schablonen fertige ich aus normalem Druckerpapier her .Einfach die Umrisse des Köders 5-10 mm größer ausschneiden, ... Mit  Bleistift das gewünschte Muster  draufmalen und außschneiden mit 'nem schrfen Cuttermesser. Der Rest erübrigt sich dann wohl :q


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte auch einmal die Frage gehabt und folgende Antwort bekommen:



Ralle307 schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär, ich verwende zur Herstellung von Schablonen nur noch Kunststoff Materialien. PET Folien (von Verpackungen) PVC usw. auch Polycarbonatfolien in 0,1-0,2mm Stärke. Auch gibt es speziell für den Airbrushbedarf Maskierfolien und ähnliche Hilfsmittel.
> Papierschablonen halten nicht wirklich lange und sind meist die Arbeit nicht wert.
> Papier (normales Druckerpapier A4) verwende ich nur um neue Dekore zu üben und um Schablonen zu testen bevor es an die Köder geht.
> 
> Weitere Hilfsmittel wie Radierstifte, Pinsel (hart u. weich) sind für einige Arbeiten bei AB auch sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Hannes94 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das stimmt  aber da ich die Dekore meist nur 2-3 mal pro Ködertyp benutze ist das doch egal


----------



## west1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Wir haben echt einen riesigen fortschritt gemacht .



Stimmt Hannes!#6



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> @hubert
> cooller spinnersticks und propellersticks
> die werden fast grosse fishen vangen


Danke Ferdinand, groß müssen sie nicht sein, mittlere Fische reichen mir auch. |supergri



weberei schrieb:


> Firetiger scheint bei dir ja besonders zu laufen?! Kaum eine Stickbaitreihe ohne Firetigers



Firetiger ist meine fängigste Farbe, egal ob klares oder trübes Wasser.



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Übrigens...... nur noch zweieinhalb Wochen bis zum großen Ködertest......!!! :q
> 
> ...kanns kaum abwarten...
> 
> ...


Geht mir genauso, aber die paar Tage gehen auch noch schnell rum. |supergri


----------



## ...brummel... (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so jetzt brauch ich auch mal n paa tipps
ich will mir jetzt auch nen köderkarussel bauen gestell und so is ja kein problem aber der motor ich hab keine ahnung welchen ich nehmen kann#c
weiß da jemand was 
ich z.b. motoren vone carera rennbahn vone autos
den würd ich denn mit ner 9Volt blockbatterie verbinde und gut wär?????????? wär das ne möglichkeit????#c
schon mal danke im vorraus




und wirklich schöne köder sind hier in letzter zeit entstanden
konnte leider auch nix machen war auch verletzt
hatte mir den kleinen finger gebrochen beim fußball spielen
naja sport ist mord
aber alles wieder ok und jetzt kanns losgehen:vik:


----------



## ...brummel... (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ach so und dann wäre da noch die frage welchen härter
zu epoxidharz 300 von behnke???
hab das versiegeln sonst mit irgend sonnem epoxid harz ausm norma gemacht und wollt jetzt was neues ausprobieren


----------



## Funi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erst einmal ein lob an die Künstler euren  selbstgebauten wobbler sehen echt Klasse aus sogar beser wie einige die man kaufen kann

Ist das alles mit airbrush bemalt? 

Ist es wirklich so schwer die wobbler selbst zu bauen? 
Besonders schwer ist das bemalen oder?


----------



## ...brummel... (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also schwer kann man nicht sagen mann muss ja nich gleich mit mini-wobbler anfangen wenn man z.b mit jerkbaits anfängt is dat gar nich so schwer
und die bemalung naja da muss man halt dat beste aber einfachste rausfinden
also z.b. kann man ja den köder komplett gelb bepinseln und den schwarze streifen auf die seite malen fertig ist der fire tiger


----------



## Hannes94 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo SK-MB,
erstmal Willkommen bei uns Bastelfreaks :q:q
 Schwer ist relativ... wenn du dir richtigen Werkzeuge  besitzt ist das alles gut machbar.


----------



## Naghul (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> ach so und dann wäre da noch die frage welchen härter
> zu epoxidharz 300 von behnke???
> hab das versiegeln sonst mit irgend sonnem epoxid harz ausm norma gemacht und wollt jetzt was neues ausprobieren



Härter LS

@hannes und West1:
super köder gefallen mir sehr gut :l

ich bin zur zeit immer noch an dem optimalen huchenwobbler drann. man könnte sagen ich mache momentan huchenwobbler 2.0 :q

solbald er fertig ist zeige ich auch was


----------



## Hannes94 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 
Naghul, wie wäre es mit einer schlanken langen verpilzten Bachforelle mit einer Flosse auf dem Rücken wie beim Salmo (Skinner?)  würde bestimmt cool aussehen. Ich bin schon  echt gespannt drauf , viel glück.


----------



## diemai (14. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SK-MB schrieb:


> Erst einmal ein lob an die Künstler euren selbstgebauten wobbler sehen echt Klasse aus sogar beser wie einige die man kaufen kann
> 
> Ist das alles mit airbrush bemalt?
> 
> ...


 

Ich bemale von Hand mit Revell-Modellbaufarben , andere Leute mit Acrylfarben , ........Spraydosen gehen auch !

Für den , der fleißig im Internet recherchiert und sich entsprechende Threads/Sites ausgiebig 'reinzieht  ist das Wobblerbauen nicht schwer , ...man kann es sich mit einfachen Wobblern aus Kork sehr leicht machen oder auch mit mehrgliedrigen Swimbaits etwas mehr Anspruchsvolles bauen , ...alles ist möglich !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Für den , der fleißig im Internet recherchiert und sich entsprechende Threads/Sites ausgiebig 'reinzieht ist das Wobblerbauen nicht schwer


 
:vik:

Wer wirklich Interesse hat wird sich ins Thema einlesen und alle weiteren Fragen werden sich erübrigen.#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Brummel: Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. Da ich gerade dabei bin zu Epoxieren, hier ein paar Bilder meines improvisierten Rades. Bei nichtgebrauch mach ich es klein und verstaue es in einer kleinen Ecke. Aufhängung aus Haken die gerade noch in die Schraubösen von lureparts passen (da wackelt nichts!). 

Mit einer 9V Batterie und nen Carreraautomotor wird es aber nicht klappen#q oder Du willst den Kopf einer 16er Fliege trocknen|kopfkrat


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und...


----------



## diemai (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 


Hier 'mal ein Testvideo von heute morgen ,..... das sind die letzten Drei meiner gedrechselten Köder von neulich , ....haben wegen dem Foiling und der damit verbundenen mehr Lackschichten und auch der Klebung der Schaufel etwas länger gedauert .

Habe leider vergessen , noch Fotos zu machen , ....aber die Nahaufnahmen sind ja auch recht anschaulich , denke ich !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI1K_57gZg0

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,

habs schon gesehen. Laufen ja wieder mal richtig gut und die Optik stimmt auch. #6

Allen ein schönes Wochenende...

Thomas


----------



## weberei (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Saubere Arbeit, diemai!
Das Aussehen ist super, der Lauf gefällt mir auch richtig gut. So muss das sein


----------



## Ferdin@nd (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
die laufen ja recht schon und schauen auch gut aus :vik:

gruss,

Ferdinand


----------



## west1 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter ich glaub irgendwo hab ich schon mal ein ähnliches Design gesehen.
Die drei sehen super gut aus und laufen sehr gut! #6#6#6

Ich hab mir gestern Abend noch zwei Schwimbaits ausgesägt und zurecht geschliffen, mal sehen wenn sie fertig werden.
Ein paar Jerks wollen auch noch fertiggestellt werden, ist noch genug Arbeit bis zum ende der Schonzeit.


----------



## ...brummel... (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@NAGHUL und Bulettenbär
danke für eure antworten 

aber was für einen motor kann mann denn da verwenden





:qich nehm mir nen Föhn und bau den um:q
            :q  3000Umdrehungen in der minute oder mehr?????:q


----------



## Hannes94 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versuch's doch mal mit dem Motor vom Drehteller einer Microwelle... Davon habe ich auch einen verbaut, allerdings  sollte man die Finger davon lassen wenn man kein Elektriker ist!!!! Das kann böse in die Hose gehen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@brummel:
Viele verwenden einen Discokugel-Motor. So einen hab ich auch mal benutzt. Kostet um die 10€. Der reicht von der Leistung aus, macht 5 bis 6 Umdrehungen in der Minute und hat einen Stecker der direkt in die Steckdose passt. Einfach mal bei egay oder Conrad schauen und Preise vergleichen


----------



## ...brummel... (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja gut dann lass ich mal die finger von dem zeug
irgendwas wird mir noch einfallen
und wenn alles nicht hilft muss n guter alter (junger) hamster herhalten der dann mehrere stunden laufen muss:q 

naja werd denn mal im an und verkauf gucken gibt bestimmt son schönen Discokugelmotor


Night fever- Night fever


----------



## Frosch38 (15. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Versuch's doch mal mit dem Motor vom Drehteller einer Microwelle... Davon habe ich auch einen verbaut, allerdings  sollte man die Finger davon lassen wenn man kein Elektriker ist!!!! Das kann böse in die Hose gehen.



 Bin zwar kein Elektriker aber meins löpt super.|rolleyes


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> und wenn alles nicht hilft muss n guter alter (junger) hamster herhalten der dann mehrere stunden laufen muss:q



Dann kannste halt nur Nachts epoxieren, aber naja, seis drum ...:vik:

Aber nochn Vorschlag: Manche nutzen auch nen Trafo von einer Modelleisenbahn mitm Modellbaumotor (z.B. Mabuchi 540er) das schöne daran ist, dass du dann die Drehzahl regeln kannst...aber mir wäre das zu viel "externer" Kram... mach besser Räuberleiter mitm Kumpel beim nächsten Discobesuch...|rolleyes

Gruß & Gn8
Tom

edit:  ich seh grad - bist erst 15 ... dann halt in der Jugenddisco ^^


----------



## diemai (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte ,...... Männer , .......freut mich sehr:m .

@ west1

Hubert , ...ich werde wohl die nächsten Wochen keine neuen Wobbler mehr bauen , .......habe andere Sachen zu tun , ........u. A. muß ich noch meine Köderkisten packen , ........einige Blinker restaurieren , etc ....!

Habe auch viele neue Blinker gebaut , ...die wollen auch ausprobiert werden(siehe Blinkerbau-Thread) .

Ein Modell muß ich noch  irgendwann 'mal bauen und ausprobieren , ....das wird ein Blinker mit mehrteiligem PVC Schwanz , .......der Blinkerrohling ist schon fertig !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich z.B benutze mittlerweile einen Getriebemotor von Bosch in Verbindung mit einem kleinen Eisenbahn-Transformator von LGB. Solche Getriebemotoren finden Verwendung in elektrischen Möbeln etc.

Bei einem 540er müsste man schon wieder ein Getriebe basteln und zumuten möchte ich diesem auch keine 24 Std Dauerbetrieb.

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Nach langer Warterei kam endlich meine Airbrushgun aus den USA. Werde nie wieder den günstigsten Versand wählen. Aus 2 Wochen die so etwas normalerweise dauert sind tatsächlich 46 Tage geworden. Hatte schon den ebay-Käuferschutz beantragt (kann man nur innerhalb 45Tage)...

Heute kam das Paket. Und was soll ich sagen? Ich lobe mir die schlecht ausgebildeten Lagerkräfte. Sie haben mir eine Iwata Eclipse CS geschickt anstatt einer Revolution! Für etwas über 60€ wie Ostern und Weihnachten zusammen:vik:

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Bei einem 540er müsste man schon wieder ein Getriebe basteln und zumuten möchte ich diesem auch keine 24 Std Dauerbetrieb.



Das kann wohl stimmen, keine Ahnung ab wieviel Saftzugabe der wie schnell drehen würde oder wieviel Kraft dann aufbringt. 

War nur mal so eine Idee...

Zu deiner Pistole.... was lange währt- wird endlich gut... 

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: So, nu muss ich mich erst mal um unser Boot kümmern, dass ich die Rutenhalter dran bekomme, damit die Schleppsaison in Kürze beginnen kann...:q


----------



## Hannes94 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Bin zwar kein Elektriker aber meins löpt super.|rolleyes


Meins auch... ich habe sage und schreibe 2 Wochen lang Schrottplätze abgesucht und keine Microwelle gefunden wo der Motor noch drin war.
Im endefekt habe ich die aus der Küche meiner Oma genommen ... aufgefallen ist ihr das noch nicht, das sich das Ding nicht mehr dreht:vik:

Wenn ihr grade von Rutenhaltern sprecht, habt ihr keine Freundin ?


----------



## ...brummel... (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dann wird wohl die gute alte Räuberleiter herhaltn müssen
naja erst mal schauen fahr heut noch zum an und verkauf
und ich lass mich überraschen


----------



## west1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr grade von Rutenhaltern sprecht, habt ihr keine Freundin ?



Nö, nur ne Frau.


----------



## Frosch38 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also der Hannes der ka... |rolleyes 
Ach ja die Ommas.


----------



## west1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein neuer.

PU Swimbaitrohling 14cm lang, in Alufolie verpackt.







Farblich wird sich nicht viel ändern, heute Abend dreht er die ersten Runden im Rad.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich gebrauchen fur mein koderkarucel en motor von solher spiegeldiscobal
http://www.deejaycity.eu/motor-discobol-2rpm-metal-p-61.html



  Hier sind nog einige Jerks die ich fertig habe

  little Mack























  Mack




  und ein totaal uber sicht





  gruss 
  Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 ,  @ Ferdinand , 


Immer wieder eine Freude , eure Köder anzuschauen , ...sehr schön #6!

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west und Ferdinand schöner swimbait und geile jerks
geile jerks Ferdinand
ich wär froh wenn ich auch solche schönen dekore hin bekommen würde
muss mir erstmal wieder ne laubsäge und ne abachi-leiste holen
dann noch dat epox
und denn bin ich glücklich hab ja jetzt auch ferien also mal schauen vieleicht mach ich mir wieder nen stickbait



is ja  keen problem aber keine vernünftige säge ist da:c


----------



## DrSeltsam (16. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1 ,  @ Ferdinand ,
> Immer wieder eine Freude , eure Köder anzuschauen , ...sehr schön #6!



Was soll ich da noch hinzufügen..#c....seeehr n1ce Jungens!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdin@nd: Respekt! Wirklich toll!


----------



## Kark (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ferdinand

sehr schöne Jerks. Auch ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Typ mit der Aufhängung im oberen Kopfbereich. Die Dekore finde ich auch sehr gelungen!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert,
las im noch mal sehen wenn er fertig ist
er sieht jetzt schon irre aus ben gespant wie er aus sehen wird



Kark schrieb:


> @ ferdinand
> 
> sehr schöne Jerks. Auch ein sehr ungewöhnlicher Typ mit der Aufhängung im oberen Kopfbereich. Die Dekore finde ich auch sehr gelungen!



Da hast du recht mit die osse oben am kopf
so kan man im tiefer fishen (diese kleine kan man bis zu 1,5 - 2 mtr fishen) den wehn er am nase sitzt
da sind sehr wenig jerk die so tief laufen
Dick Gries wahr glaub ich einer der erste der es so gemacht had mit seiner strikers 

gruss Ferdinand


----------



## Seeringler (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin liebe Bastler,
ich würde auch gerne mit basteln anfangen wenn ich hier all diese Homemade-Lures sehe, aber bevor ich mir nen haufen Besenstiele zusammensuche und in ca 10cm große Stücke säge :q oder mir Kiloweise Kunststoffe kaufe, möchte ich langsam starten.
Auch wenn die Puristen unter Euch jetzt die Nase rümpfen, möchte ich erst einmal mit Rohlingen oder Clear-Modellen anfangen. Auf der Suche bin ich hier irgendwo im thread über lureparts.nl gestolpert, welcher auch ein paar Modelle vertreibt. Viel besser würde mir allerdings noch gefallen, wenn es auch Formhälften geben würde. Die sind bei dem Onlineshop leider nicht im Programm. Ich habe nur welche in Canada oder USA gefunden und zum rumprobieren ists dann vielleicht doch zu viel Aufwand.
Ich meine Clear Modelle wie dieses (gefunden in einem thread bei angeln24.de) , aber wie gesagt suche ich speziell Formhälften. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von Euch mit Tips weiterhelfen!?

Vielen Dank!

Seeringler


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> @NAGHUL und Bulettenbär
> danke für eure antworten
> 
> aber was für einen motor kann mann denn da verwenden
> ...




Hallo,
ein ganz normaler 220 Volt Grillmotor.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Seeringler
warum probriest du es nicht erst mit einer deiner eingene
Rohlingen oder wobbler der nich so schon mehr ist

gruss
Ferdinand


----------



## west1 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> @Hubert,
> las im noch mal sehen wenn er fertig ist
> er sieht jetzt schon irre aus ben gespant wie er aus sehen wird



Ferdinand hier ist er.

Sinkend, Länge 14cm







Der geht an einen Freund von dem ich ein paar Jerkrohlinge bekommen hab. 

Hier noch drei von den Jerks, gefoilt und aufwendig mit Lappen und Zahnstocher bemalt. :q


----------



## diemai (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ferdinand hier ist er.
> 
> Sinkend, Länge 14cm
> 
> ...


 

"Blitzbau-Hubert" hat wieder zugeschlagen:q:m ,..............die sehen echt sehr ansprechend und natürlich aus , ....besonders die Jerkbaits .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Seeringler (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> @Seeringler
> warum probriest du es nicht erst mit einer deiner eingene
> Rohlingen


Wie soll ich es denn mit eigenen Rohlingen versuchen,wenn ich gerade erst beginnen möchte?! 





> bevor ich mir nen haufen Besenstiele zusammensuche und in ca 10cm große Stücke säge :q oder mir Kiloweise Kunststoffe kaufe, möchte ich langsam starten.[...]mit Rohlingen oder Clear-Modellen


Eigene Wobbler scheiden sowieso komplett aus, da es mir ausschließlich um klare Modelle geht. Mich interessieren die Formhälften, da es mir vor allem um das Verhalten der Dinger  geht und wie man es beeinflussen kann! Ich habe da ein paar Ideen, welche ich mit kleinem Aufwand ausprobieren möchte.


----------



## stefano89 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann biste hier falsch...wäre doch nicht schwer eigene Rohlinge zu bauen, aus Holz, und eben damit zu experimentieren.
Wenns unbedingt sein muss, dann versteh ich nicht wieso du nicht in Übersee oderst...mehr Aufwand als in Deutschland ists wohl kaum.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Kukö (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Immer wieder eine Augenweide,was man(n) hier so zu sehen 
bekommt.
@ Ferdinand,schöne Teile Deine Wobbler,echt stark.#6

@ Hubert, ich habs gewusst um längen bessser als meine:q, naja nu weiss ich das ne Steigerung möglich ist#6#6
Stimmt die Gewichtung oder hast noch was ändern müssen?

@ Dieter,  im letzten Video der Wob läuft klasse, der macht bestimmt ganz schön Druck, leider konnt ich nur den ersten sehen??? dann bin ich bei "meiner Röhre" unfreiwillig ausgestiegen worden.

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Seeringler (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ick glob dat nich!

Man, da schreibt man schon was man gerne machen und was man NICHT machen möchte und dann kommt nur sowas!

Bevor ich hier geposted habe, habe ich einiges über das Thema "Wobblerbau" gelesen und mich informiert. Dabei habe ich für mich festgestellt (um es hier nochmal ausführlich darzustellen):

1) Nein, ich möchte KEINE Balsa Wobbler bauen
(sind nicht durchsichtig)

2) Nein, ich möchte (noch) KEINE Form bauen und gießen
(lohnt sich erst wenn ich weiß, dass das was ich vorhabe auch funktioniert.)

3) Und auch Wobblerformen aus CDs kommen NICHT in Frage


ALSO:
4) bleiben noch fertige Formhälften (2 Wobblerschalen, die man selber später zusammenkleben kann) und ZUR NOT auch Clear-Modelle.

Diese (und leider nur CLear-Modelle) habe ich bei meiner Recherche nur im besagten Shop (in den Niederlanden) gefunden.

Also kurz einen Post hier geschrieben, erklärt was ich suche und ob mir jemand helfen kann... hier sitzen doch die Experten.#h
-----
Steffen, wieso sollte ich denn hier falsch sein?
Was liegt denn bei einer "Wobblerbau-Frage" näher, als in dem  Anglerboard Thread, welcher sich ausschließlich mit dem Wobblerbau  beschäftigt und wo sich demnach alle Wobblerbastelexperten herumtreiben,  kurz etwas zu meiner Idee zu schreiben und zu fragen ob jemand einen  Tip zu den von mir gesuchten "Wobblerbauteilen" hat??
Wenn *Ihr* nicht schon über den einen oder anderen Onlineshop mit "Wobblerteilen" gestolpert seid, wer denn dann?!

Erste Antwort (Danke dafür Ferdin@nd, auch wenn Du mir nicht helfen konntest): 
"Bau Dir doch eigene Rohlinge oder nimm alte Wobbler."

In meinem Antwortpost unterstreiche ich also nochmal, warum weder "eigene Rohlinge", noch "alte Wobbler" in Frage kommen, und dass ich ausschließlich durchsichtige Modelle suche...

Dann kommt Deine Antwort, @Steffen:



> [...]wäre doch nicht schwer eigene Rohlinge zu bauen, aus Holz [...]


#q

Ich habe doch beschrieben, dass Holz und eigene Rohlinge nicht in Frage kommen. Ich will nicht schnitzen, feilen, schleifen! Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen? 

Hey, ich bin auf der Suche nach Tips von Euch, wo ich evtl. ein paar  vernünftige Wobblerschalen/ Wobblermodelle , also "Bauteile" im Netz  finden könnte!

Zu der Frage warum ich nicht einfach in Übersee ordern möchte?
1) warum sollte ich, wenn es vielleicht auch einen Shop (mit dem vielleicht sogar schon Leute hier gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben) in Europa gibt?
2)Weil ich keine Lust habe für XX$ (Mindestbestellwert) Tackle zu kaufen, +XX$ für den  Versand von Übersee nach Deutschland zu zahlen, um dann +X Wochen zu warten, um  es dann im schlechtesten Fall auch noch vom Zoll abholen zu müssen?
Hallo, alleine für's Porto könnte ich nen Illex zersägen!

Fazit:
Ich hätte der Einfachheit halber einfach nur fragen sollen, ob jemand noch "Wobblerbauzubehörfachgeschäfte" kennt, konnte ja aber nicht ahnen dass es soo schwer sein würde an gewünschte Informationen zu kommen. 

Mooooment, wenn ich das hier schon im Fazit schreibe, dann kann ich die Frage auch einfach im nächsten Post mal stellen:


@Steffen: 
Danke für Deinen Post, aber leider hilft der mir auch nicht weiter. Vielleicht habe ich mich für Dich auch nur unklar ausgedrückt, aber es war leider nicht das, wonach ich gesucht habe. Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Seeringler (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kennt jemand evtl weitere europäische Shops (außer lureparts) bei denen  ich evtl "Wobblerbauteile" wie zB. Clearwobbler aber am liebsten  "Formhälften" bekommen kann?Tips wären echt toll! #6


----------



## west1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand evtl weitere europäische Shops (außer lureparts) bei denen  ich evtl "Wobblerbauteile" .....


Nein, ich kenne sonst keinen! #c


----------



## west1 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> "Blitzbau-Hubert" hat wieder zugeschlagen:q:m ,..............die sehen echt sehr ansprechend und natürlich aus , ....besonders die Jerkbaits .



Dieter, mann tut was er kann. Schön dass sie dir gefallen! :m



Kukö schrieb:


> @ Hubert, ich habs gewusst um längen bessser als meine:q, naja nu weiss ich das ne Steigerung möglich ist#6#6
> Stimmt die Gewichtung oder hast noch was ändern müssen?


Wolfgang habs zuerst bei einem mit der Folie von dir versucht, es klappte aber nicht so recht, danach kam halt wieder meine alte Folie und das Schnitzmesser zum Einsatz. 
Am Gewicht hab ich nichts verändert, es passte! #6 #6


----------



## ...brummel... (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Seeringler

mach doch mal nen eigenes Thema auf 
vieleicht gibt es ja noch leute die eine Seite kennen und nicht hier im Tröt schreiben#6


----------



## Naghul (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all: sehr schöne teil habt ihr wieder mal gebaut, sehen alle gut aus.

@Ferdinand: wie ich beim ersten jerk sehen, hat es doch mit dem bestellen beim finnen geklappt #6

gruss


----------



## Hannes94 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ferdinand, die Jerks sind echt erste Sahne! Weiter so 

@ west,  auch deine Jerks sehen super aus! Finde ich immer wieder schön solch eine schlichte Farbgebung 

@diemai  Die Wobbler laufen echt gut! Und die  Farbe ist auch der  hammer!   Die gefallen mir von deinen ganzen werken bisher mit am besten 

@ seeringler
Also  irgendwo habe ich mal so'n Shop gesehen, ... ich guck mal nach ob ich den noch finde.
Aber das anfertigen von den 2 Schalen wäre echt  schwierig glaube ich... da man dazu extra  gewisse  Pressen oder Pumpen braucht


----------



## diemai (18. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Kennt jemand evtl weitere europäische Shops (außer lureparts) bei denen ich evtl "Wobblerbauteile" wie zB. Clearwobbler aber am liebsten "Formhälften" bekommen kann?Tips wären echt toll! #6


 

Nur Amis und Kanadier !

Hier in Europa gibt's halt nicht alles#c !

Zum Selbersuchen :

http://www.lurefishinguk.com

Einfach oben auf "links" klicken , dann auf der neuen Seite die obere Link-Liste anklicken !

Unter "lures" sind auf der Folgeseite unter "luremaking resources" auch noch 'n paar Shops verlinkt , sehe ich gerade !

Viel Spaß beim Suchen!

@ Hannes94

Vielen Dank für die Blumen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hubert,
  wie ich schon dachte sieht super aus echt super

  @naghul,
  ja es had geklapt
  habe nog drie folien andere die ich ans probieren bin
  wen die jerks fertig sind wird ich zeigen

  nochmals dank fur die info

  gruss 
  Ferdinand


----------



## Seeringler (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bezüglich Deiner (@Hannes94) Bedenken wegen der Herstellung von Formhälften. 
Im Prinzip sollte es mit dem "Wobbler aus CDs" Konzept möglich sein.  Inwiefern es zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse liefert ist eine andere  Frage, aber bis dahin müssen eh noch ein paar Hürden überwunden werden.
Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bau von Formhälften?
Oder mit der Herstellung von hohlen Wobblerkörpern (nicht aus Holz|rolleyes)? 

@Hannes94
Das wäre klasse wenn Du da nochmal schauen könntest! Vielen Dank!

@Diemai
Oh ja, mit der Linkliste werde ich viiiiel Spaß haben
Irgendwie kommt mir die Seite zwar bekannt vor, aber ich kann mich täuschen... vielleicht ist da ja irgendwo DER Tip versteckt! Danke für den Link!


----------



## BigF (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So - ihr habt mich inspiriert. Mein erster Wobbler schwimmend 3,8cm lang mit selbstgebauter Glasrassel.

http://img28.*ih.us/img28/7564/wobbler2.jpg


----------



## Kark (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ BigF

Für deinen ersten Wobbler sieht der ziemlich Klasse aus. Da steckt wohl ein handwerklich-künstlerisches Talent in dir.

Das sind jetzt vorerst meine letzten beiden Jerks. Die Herstellung vom Holzstück bis zum fertigen Jerk nimmt doch sehr viel Zeit in Anspruch. Diese Zeit wird jetzt erstmal auf dem Wasser verbracht #h.
Material etc. ist noch ne Menge da, so dass ich mich irgendwann im Laufe des Jahres an die Arbeit machen werde.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## zandertex (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gebastelt.........Lamettawobbler.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@seeringler: http://cgi.ebay.com/30-blank-bodies...965?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0fda098d danach auch bei luremaking.com erhältlich. Viel Spass beim stöbern und suchen


----------



## diemai (19. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ BigF

..................herzlich willkommen hier im Thread , ......dein Einstand kann sich ja absolut sehen lassen , .........und das bei der geringen Größe , ...Hut ab#6#6#6 !

@ Kark

Schöne Jerks , ........geile Maltechnik , ......erinnert mich an irgend'was aus'm Kunstunterricht vor 35 Jahren , .......wenn ich nur wüsste .....#c|kopfkrat!

@ zandertex

..............schöner Wobbler , stilvolles Foto , .........ist der "nackig" unter'm Lametta ?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War für ein Paar Tage in Müncehn, darum komme ich erst heute dazu, euch alle für die tollen Werke zu loben!

@Ferdinand: 
Deine Jerks sind echt unglaublich gut! Da muss verdammt viel Übung hinter stecken.

@west:
Auch wieder tolle Jerks und ein super gelungener Swimbait.
Darf ich nochmal nachfragen, wie du dieses Schuppenmuster hinbekommst? Ich habe heute versucht, es nachzumachen, schaffe es aber nicht so wie du...

@kark:
Die sind dir wieder gut gelungen! Du hast beim Bemalen irgendwie einen unverkennbaren Stil. Weiter so!

@BigF:
Das nenne ich mal Erstlingswerk |bigeyes Da steckt ein Talent in dir, der Miniwobbler sieht echt klasse aus!

@Zandertex:
Dein Lametta Wobbler sieht auch gut aus! Schöne Idee 

@all:
Bald gibt es dann auch wieder Bilder von mir. Ich habe heute wieder das Basteln begonnen und gleich mal in "west-Tempo" einen Wobbler in nur insgesamt 2 1/2 Std. gebaut. Vom Aussägen bis zum Epoxy habe ich wirklich nur rund 150 Minuten gebraucht. Ok, ich muss dazu sagen, dass es sich um einen Jerkbait handelt und ich das Blei weggelassen habe.

Ich habe nämlich heute morgen einen Anruf von meiner Oma bekommen, dass sie eine tolle Idee habe. Ich solle meinem Opa doch zu Ostern einen Köder basteln. Er schwärmt vor seinen Bekannten immer von meinen Wobblern und sie denkt, dass das ein schönes Andenken an mich wäre...
Also sofort ans Basteln begeben. Es sollte ein Rotauge werden, da mein Opa bis vor Kurzem noch eben solche Fische im Teich hatte, ehe ein Vogel (Reiher oder Kormoran, ich weiß es nicht) alle Fische wegfraß. Es waren echt schöne Exemplare dabei, was das Ganze umso trauriger macht. 
So dachte ich mir, wenn er schon keine neuen Fisch einsetzen will (er will ja nicht den Vogel füttern ) soll er doch ein exemplarisches Rotauge haben. In mustergültigem Tempo war ich dann auch schon fertig  Da der Köder keine Fische fangen muss, sondern eben ein reines "Vitrinen Dasein" pflegen wird, habe ich das Blei weggelassen...

Bilder wie versprochen dann morgen oder in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Seeringler schrieb:


> Bezüglich Deiner (@Hannes94)
> 
> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bau von Formhälften?
> Oder mit der Herstellung von hohlen Wobblerkörpern (nicht aus Holz|rolleyes)?




Hallo,

meinst Du Formhälften als Form zum fertigen von hohlen Wobblerkörpern oder meinst Du Wobblerhälften als Halbschalen?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## zandertex (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der Lametta Wobbler ist erst lackiert,dann das Lam. aufgeklebt danach noch 2 mal lackiert und so ausgebleit das er langsam im 15 Grad Winkel sinkt und auf dem vorderen Drilling auf dem Grund stehen bleibt.Das Teil ist aus Eiche.

Grüße und dicke Fische,Zandertex


----------



## stefano89 (20. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Seeringler: wer zur Hölle hat denn dir bitte ans Bein gepisst???
Mach mal bitte nicht gleich en Fass auf ;-)

Hier gehts vorrangig um Köder aus Holz, weswegen dein Post normal in nem extra Thread gestellt werden sollte...
Wenn du in den USA bestellst, sind meiner Erfahrung nach die Versandkosten für Kleinteile unwesentlich höher, als wenn du hier bestellst. Dadurch, dass die Preise um einiges niedriger als hierzulande sind, wird sich das nichts geben, womöglich sogar billiger sein. Zum Zoll fahren sollteste dann halt in Kauf nehmen und vorher auch Mehrwertsteuer (Grenze 22€ Warenwert) und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (Grenze über 100€ also nicht relevant) beachten, dass es keine bösen Überraschungen gibt.

Wenn du gedacht hast, dass in nem falschen Thema bei Offtopic nur Antworten kommen, wo dir jeder alles vorkaut, dann tut mir das leid für dich, hoffe ich konnte dir wenigstens hiermit ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Ich jedenfalls hab auch schon viel nach fertigen Bodies gesucht, aber nie Formhälften gefunden. Immer nur klare bzw grundierte Rohlinge, wo Blei usw schon enthalten war. Kannste ja ggf aufbohren und Blei entnehmen bzw Kammern einkleben.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> Auch wieder tolle Jerks und ein super gelungener Swimbait.
> Darf ich nochmal nachfragen, wie du dieses Schuppenmuster hinbekommst? Ich habe heute versucht, es nachzumachen, schaffe es aber nicht so wie du...



Danke! :m

Den Köder mit Folie bekleben und mit einem Schnitzmesser Hohleisen das Muster eindrücken. Die Folie mit Verdünnung entfetten. Farbe (z.B. schwarz) mittels einem Stück Küchentuch übers Schuppenmuster schmieren und mit einem neuen Tuch die Farbe auf den Schuppen wieder abwischen.


----------



## BigF (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das Lob. Ich habe auch gute Tipps hier aus dem Threat entnehmen können. Im Moment baue ich noch einen kleineren mit 3cm und einen Weiteren in 3,8cm mit anderem Design. Mit Rassel ist das alles beim Kleinen aber schon sehr grenzwertig und man kommt schon ziemlich mit Draht und Bleien in Konflikt. Kleiner könnte ich eigentlich nur noch ohne Rassel bauen.
Bin schon auf eure weiteren Bilder gespannt...


----------



## diemai (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke! :m
> 
> Den Köder mit Folie bekleben und mit einem Schnitzmesser Hohleisen das Muster eindrücken. Die Folie mit Verdünnung entfetten. Farbe (z.B. schwarz) mittels einem Stück Küchentuch übers Schuppenmuster schmieren und mit einem neuen Tuch die Farbe auf den Schuppen wieder abwischen.


 

Danke , Hubert , ...werde ich auch gelegentlich 'mal ausprobieren , .........während der nächsten Zeit muß ich mich mit Blinkern beschäftigen , .......Bestellung aus Australien!

@ weberei

Schön , das mit deinem "Opa"-Wobbler , ..............ich hätte ihn aber doch lieber voll funktionsfähig gebaut , .........aber das ist halt Geschmackssache !

                                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west:
danke für die erneute Beschreibung  Mal sehen, ob ich was passendes finde, um die Schuppen zu prägen.

@diemai:
aufgrund der Kürze der Zeit (morgen geht es los) konnte bzw wollte ich den "Köder" nicht funktionsfähig bauen. Ich finde, es geht hier nur um das Aussehen, da mein Opa kein Angler ist. Ich werde aber auch noch 2, 3 "richtige" Wobbler mitnehmen, die er dann mal rumzeigen kann etc.

Aber wie du sagtest: Geschmackssache.



Im Anhang jetzt also die Bilder.
Die ersten drei hatte ich schonmal eingestellt, aber ohne Epoxy. Sie werden (wie damals schon gesagt) für Familienmitglieder sein, die kürzlich den Schein gemacht haben.
Der letzte ist eben das "Rotauge" für meinen Opa.


----------



## diemai (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weberei

...............absolut saubere Arbeit , ......deine Wobbels werden von Mal zu Mal besser#6#6#6!

                        Sehr gut gemacht , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> ...............absolut saubere Arbeit , ......deine Wobbels werden von Mal zu Mal besser#6#6#6!
> 
> Sehr gut gemacht , ....Gruß , diemai#h




kann ich mich nur anschließen, deine ersten sahen aus, als ob sie mein 6 jähriger sohn gemacht hätte, aber mittlerweile werden die echt gut. nicht aufgeben.

p.s.: deine ausarbeitung der kiemen könnten ein tacken sauber ausgeführt sein, aber sonst sind die gut.

gruss


----------



## west1 (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ weberei
> 
> ...............absolut saubere Arbeit , ......deine Wobbels werden von Mal zu Mal besser#6#6#6!
> 
> Sehr gut gemacht ,



Stimmt, da schließe ich mich doch gleich an!

Hast du wirklich gut gemacht! #6#6#6


----------



## Ferdin@nd (21. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@BigF
  du hast ein sehr schoner forrele gemacht

  @krak
  du hast den wieder klasse jerks gebaut

  @zandertex
  super mit das folie

  @weberei
  die familie rotaugen sind sahne weiter machen so


----------



## erikhunt (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Jerkbait von mir, läuft aber sche........


----------



## apollo2233 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Weberei

sehen gut aus #6


----------



## apollo2233 (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich möchte meine Bastellarbeit leichter machen. Welche Geräte/Typ könnt Ihr mir empfehlen: Bansäge oder Dekupiersäge, Band und Tellerschleifer.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@apollo:

Mit einer Dekupiersäge kannst du alles schön bequem aussägen. Ob eine Bandsäge auch solche Kurvenreiche Schnitte zulässt weiss ich nicht. Mit einer Bandsäge kannst Du aber auch schön die Schlitze für die Tauchschaufeln sägen.

Ich würde dir eine einfache Dekupiersäge vom Discounter empfehlen. Habe so eine schon seit Jahren im Einsatz. Schau nach einer gebrauchten Säge oder bei ebay nach Restposten.

Habe einen Band- und Tellerschleifer als Kombigerät. Auch nur ein Discountermodell von ebay um die 50€. Dieses brauche ich aberr sehr sehr selten. Auch haben die nicht die richtige Power und der Motor wird sehr schnell heiß. Laut Beschreibung darf man das Gerät nur 15 Minuten nutzen und muss es anschließend abkühlen lassen#q

Ich empfehle dir nen Tellerschleifer-Aufsatz für die Bohrmaschine. Habe so einen von Wolfcraft. Der Durchmesser müsste 178mm betragen. Es lässt sich also schon gebrauchen! Dazu eine alte Bohrmaschine mit 650W und Du hast Power ohne Ende. Es macht einfach nur Spass damit zu Arbeiten. Grob ausgesägte Rohlinge kannst du damit sehr schnell in Form bringen.:vik:

Gruß,

Björn

Meine Geräte:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Wolfcraft-Teller...imwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge&hash=item3f092b08de
http://cgi.ebay.de/Ferm-Band-Teller...imwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge&hash=item27ba65ccda
http://cgi.ebay.de/Dekupiersage-Alp...imwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge&hash=item4cf692f2d3


----------



## weberei (22. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke euch allen für euer Lob!
Schön, dass ihr einen Fortschritt bemerkt, freut mich. 
Klar, man kann immer noch etwas verbessern, wobei ich die Kiemen bei den hier gezeigten durchaus gut finde. Ok, an dem letzten sieht man bei den Kiemen einzelne Unebenheiten, aber ich bin zufrieden  Werde trotzdem beim nächsten Mal besser darauf achten. Mir fiel es leider erst auf, als das Foiling drauf war  Ich denke, Opa wird sich trotzdem sehr drüber freuen und darauf kommt es an.

Jetzt widme ich mich erstmal dem Rutenbau. Ich bin kurzfristig auf die Idee gekommen, eine alte Vollglasrute umzubauen, die ich letztens im Keller gefunden habe. Da sie mir am Herzen lag -ich fing damit als kleines Kind meinen ersten Fisch, eine Makrele im Norwegenurlaub- wollte ich sie gerne sinnvoll weiterverwerten. Die Komponenten, die verbaut waren, sind mehr als veraltet und nicht mehr auf dem aktuellen Stand. Eine Funktion als Schmuckstück im Regal oder an der Wand kam für mich nicht infrage, darum wird sie jetzt umgebaut. Wenn interesse besteht, setzte ich gerne den Link zu einem Rutenbauforum ein, wo ich einen eigenen Thread für mein Projekt eröffnet habe. Dort aktualisiere ich stetig, wenn es was neues gibt.

Jetzt das Wochenende bin ich aber erstmal weg.


@erikhunt: 
Der ist sehr gut geworden, sehr akkurat gearbeitet! Schade, dass der nicht so gut läuft, wie er aussieht. Nicht entmutigen lassen und immer weiter machen! Mit der Zeit wird das schon werden.


----------



## erikhunt (23. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weberei, Danke schön, ich hoffe so. Es ist kein gutes Gefühl, wenn das Ding am Ende nicht läuft. Ich gehe nicht angeln um Wasser zu fangen.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi alle miteinander frohe ostern erstmal 

ich hab mich mal an ein bischen lustiges projekt gemacht ^^
ich weiß nicht wer von euch oder wessen kinder Spongebob schauen, naja meine kleinen geschwister tuen es aufjedenfall. naja jetzt kommts, ich weiß nicht wie die folge heißt aufjedenfall ist dort ein seerhinozeros vorgekommen. Ab da an nahm alles seinen Lauf. Schnell ein Bild aus Google ausgedruckt und auf ein Stück Birkenholz geklebt. Dann umrisse nachgezeichnet und mit der Säge schon mal alles das gröbste ausgesägt ^^. naja nach einiger Schnitzarbeit und einem blutigem Finger kam dann dieser rohling heraus, ^^ 
	

		
			
		

		
	



jetzt hab ich schon die Schaufel eingeklebt sowie die Ösen, der Lauf ist wie zu erwarten nicht der beste aber ein bischen wobblen tut er schon  naja vieleicht verirrt sich mal ein hecht an diesen ^^ wenn er fertig bemalt ist folgen dann fertige fotos


----------



## BigF (24. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wir waren gestern nochmal fleißig und haben 3 Wobbler gebaut. Meine nochmal in 3,8cm und der "Barsch" in 3cm. Der kleine Barsch mit den Kulleraugen ist von meiner Frau. Alle wieder mit Glasrassel.

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/6845/wobbler20.jpg

http://img25.*ih.us/img25/4485/wobbler30.jpg

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/4040/wobbler40.jpg


----------



## west1 (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigF schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern nochmal fleißig und haben 3 Wobbler gebaut.


Sehen gut aus die drei!#6#6#6

Hab mir heute morgen auch noch zwei neue Köder gebaut.
Körperlänge 8cm







Bin mal gespannt ob auf die Dinger was geht.


----------



## weberei (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Andi:
Coole Idee, das Ding sieht echt abgefahren aus!
Saubere Arbeit.

@BigF:
Die sehen wieder toll aus! Lob auch an deine Frau, der Barsch macht echt was her.

@west:
Auch deine Köder sind wieder super gelungen und ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass sie fangen! Wobei ich mir dabei relativ sicher bin


----------



## diemai (25. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ BigF

Auch wieder tolle , kleine Dinger von dir(und deiner Frau) !

Meine Frau baut ja nicht mit , allerdings fängst sie mit den Eigenbau-Ködern oft mehr wie ich:m!

@ west1

Sehr schöne Propellerköder , Hubert , ..........habe ja nun auch schon einige gebaut , funzen tun die aber an meinen Gewässern nicht so(bis auf kleine Popper mit Heckpropeller), die Fische dort sprechen anscheinend nicht so darauf an .

Ich finde diese Art Propeller auch recht problematisch , .......oft drehen sie nicht sauber durch , ...das liegt m. E. an der geringen Auflagefläche ,...... sie verkanten halt leicht auf der Achse .

Bei größeren Props dieser Art habe ich mir auch schon 'mal kleine Lagerbuchsen gebaut und diese in die (aufgebohrte) Mittelbohrung eingenietet, ....so hatte ich eine Lagerfläche von ca. 4-5mm , ......das Kanten war damit unmöglich geworden und die Propeller drehten dann immer verlässlich .

Falls nötig , kann man auch durch leichtes Verbiegen der Blätter nach hinten oft den Lauf verbessern , sollte dem Propeller dabei auch etwas mehr Steigung verpassen .

Viel Glück und Erfolg damit , ........Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Terraxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
bin seit fast 2 Jahren wieder durch das Abachiholz in meinem Zimmer zum Wobblerbasteln gelangt 

Mich faszinieren diese Fotofinishs aber ich check nicht, wie das gehen soll, die auf dem pc so auf den Wobbler zurechtzuschneiden..Wenn ich z.b. n Salmo Hornet machen will, wie kann ich das ein normales Barschbild so verkleinern, dass es auf mein Rohling passt ?


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Terraxx:
Ne grobe Anleitung gibt es auf koederdesign.de http://buse.alfahosting.org/V1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=73&Itemid=110 !

Einfach mal googeln wie Du die Bildern verkleinern kannst. Am besten mit nem Freeware-Prog. Das ist das kleinste Problem.

Ansonsten diesen Fred nochmal durchstöbern...#6


----------



## Terraxx (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, ja habe mir das auch etwas kompliziert vorgestellt / gemacht..
Da ich kein Farbdrucker habe / Keine Tinte, bin ich ins Internetcafe, habe 1€ bezahlt für jetzt einige Finishs (eine A4-Seite voll), geht schon...
Habe die jetzt im Karton liegen, besprüht mit 1K Klarlack...wie lange sollen die trocknen? Ist es schlimm, wenn der Lack etwas dick aufgetragen ist ?


----------



## west1 (26. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> Auch deine Köder sind wieder super gelungen und ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass sie fangen! Wobei ich mir dabei relativ sicher bin



Dank dir! :m  Ich hoffe es doch dass die Dinger was fangen.



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Sehr schöne Propellerköder , Hubert , ..........habe ja nun auch schon einige gebaut , funzen tun die aber an meinen Gewässern nicht so(bis auf kleine Popper mit Heckpropeller), die Fische dort sprechen anscheinend nicht so darauf an .
> 
> Viel Glück und Erfolg damit , ........Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke Dieter, für die Tipps natürlich auch!:m #6

Hab jetzt insgesamt 5 Propellerköder. Im letzten Jahr hatte ichs nur ein oder zweimal mit den beiden die ich schon hatte kurz probiert, es ging aber an den Tagen nichts an der Oberfläche, auch auf andere Köder nichts. 
Mit den neuen will in diesem Jahr mal einiges austesten und denke sie bringen den ein oder anderen Fisch, hoffe ich doch.


----------



## BigF (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke zusammen.
Ich habe sie auch schon ausprobiert und teilweise die Schaufeln noch etwas verkleinert. Die "Großen" im Forellendesign haben zu viel Rabatz gemacht. Im fließenden Bach hat man schon beim normalen Einholen gedacht, dass ein Fischchen dranhängt |supergri. Jetzt ist es besser.
Leider ist es bei uns am Forellenbach so überfischt, dass man nur selten etwas fängt und die großen Forellen schon gleich gar nicht - viel zu schlau.
Ich freue mich schon auf mitte Mai. Dann kann ich die Wobbler endlich auf Barsch, Hecht und Zander testen.


----------



## diemai (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..............habe heute morgen endlich 'mal Zeit gefunden , eine neue Idee(na ja , ....nicht ganz neu#c) in die Tat umzusetzen , ...........der Badewannentest des noch nur zusammengesteckten Köders erfolgt heute abend nach der Spätschicht !

Es ist eine verkleinerte Version dieses Blinkers hier :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K22X4gIHr4

Hatte mir überlegt , die hinteren Segmente aus PVC zu fertigen , das geht viel einfacher und schneller als alles aus Blech herauszuarbeiten , .......und ich konnte damit auch die Größe des Köders reduzieren .

Habe die PVC-Teile im Stück gedrechselt und geschmirgelt , zwischen den Segmenten immer noch einen Steg stehenlassen , so das ich die Teile noch zusammen an den Seiten flach schleifen konnte , .......erst danach habe ich die Segmente getrennt , jeweils von zwei Seiten gebohrt und dann die Stöße bündig geschliffen sowie die Kanten verrundet .

Leider sieht es so aus , das die Ösenverbindungen etwas viel Spiel haben , so das der hintere Drilling die zwei Vorderen erreichen kann und somit die Gefahr eines Verhakens beim Wurf gegeben ist , ..........kleinere , spielfreiere Ösen hingegen ließen sich nach dem Epoxieren schlecht wieder gangbar machen .

Sollte das Teil funzen , werde ich bei Folgemodellen wohl die Stöße nicht so doll verrunden , das bringt auch noch etwas weniger Spiel der einzelnen Segmente gegeneinander , .........auf V-Stöße hab' ich keinen Bock , ...die Fertigung ist mir zu aufwendig .

Im Wassereimer im Keller sank das Teil geschätzte gut 60cm/sek leicht nach vorne weg(wahrscheinlich noch schneller , später mit Lack und Kleber sieht's dann auch noch etwas anders aus) , ........wobei die PVC-Segmente immer nach oben zeigten , nur am Grund sank der hintere Haken auch 'runter , die Segmente hinter dem Kopfteil schwimmen jedoch noch über Grund , ..........kann mir vorstellen , das man daraus ein recht attraktives Laufmuster generieren kann , .............sollte er überhaupt laufen .

Der Metallköder im Video kommt auch recht schnell hoch , so das diese Köder sowieso nur in flacheren Gewässerabschnitten eigesetzt werden können .

Habe das Teil hier gepostet , da es ja eigentlich ein Hybrid zwischen Blinker und Wobbler/Swimbait ist , ........hoffentlich läuft er auch so gut wie sein Vorgänger aus Metall !



                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (27. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ BIGF + west1
Schöne Köder habt ihr da gebaut.
@ diemai
Auch von Dir mal wieder ein sehr ausgefallenes Teil.Bin auf den fertigen Hybriden gespannt.

Meine vorerst letzten Köder drehen nach der ersten Epoxyschicht gerade 
ihre Runden auf dem Köderrad. 
Nun gilt es die Winterwerke ausgiebig zu testen. 
Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und wenn man erstmal infiziert ist gibt es dann bestimmt wieder neue Ideen.
Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## diemai (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Test verlief leider negativ , .........das Blinkervorderteil hing ca. 35° bis 40° schwanzlastig herunter und wollte kaum wobbeln(und somit die Folgesegmente auch nicht in Bewegung versetzen) .

Hatte die hinteren Segmente dann noch um 90° verdreht(vorher waren die ovalen Querschnitte in einer Flucht mit dem Vorderteil) , ....das brachte nur eine sehr leichte Verbesserung , ......aber nach ein , zwei leichten seitlichen Ausbrüchen zog das Teil wieder nur stur geradeaus .

Ist mir eigentlich schleierhaft ,..... theoretisch müßten sich die PVC-Segmente leichter in Bewegung setzen als die aus Metall in dem Video ?

Werde jetzt erst'mal die Wölbung des Blinkerteils prüfen , ....'mal sehen , ob er ohne Anhängsel überhaupt läuft , .....auch die PVC-Segmente 'mal an einen großen "Pako" hängen und sehen , was dann passiert !

Ich denke , das der Mißerfolg einzig mit dem Blinker-Vorderteil zu tun hat .........das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen! 

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Diemei,

wenn ich dir zu deinem Entwurf vielleicht einen Tipp geben dürfte, vielleicht bekommst du die gewünschte Bewegung in den Köder wenn du die Kunststoffsegmente auch leicht gewölbt anschleifst. 
Vielleicht auch die Spitze (1/5) des Blinkerteils etwas nach oben biegen. 

Auf der angehängten Grafik ist zu sehen wie ich das meine.


----------



## angler1996 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

ich denke, dass Ralle recht hat. Ich würde die Form u.U. bis zum Abu Toby treiben.
Mir stellt sich allerdings die Frage; wenn das Blechteil schon so Druck macht, hat es für den Fangerfolg wirklich eine Bedeutung , was die Kunststoffteile am Ende machen?
Ein Fisch ist ja nun auch nicht ständig ein naja "Zappelding".
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure Tips , Leute , .........habe mir vorhin noch 'mal die Köder aus'm Video genau angeguckt , ........der Blinkerteil dort ist länglicher , ........habe erstmal eine neue , entsprechende Anreißschablone für den PVC-Schwanz-Köder gebaut , .......werde das Blinkerteil dazu nachher in'ner Spätschicht bauen und dann damit dann noch 'mal testen .

Gewölbte Segmente bringen meiner Meinung nach nix , da die Bewegung immer vom ersten Segment generiert wird(auch bei normalen Swimbaits) , ..........aber man könnte das durchaus einmal ausprobieren , vielleicht kommt ja 'was Interessantes dabei heraus !

Habe eben nur so aus Bock und Spaß an'ner Freude 'mal einen Köder aus'm Stück Hirschgeweih gebaut , .....hatte das noch 'rumliegen , ........würde mich sehr wundern , wenn der irgendeine Wobbelaktion an den Tag legen würde|bigeyes|kopfkrat :q, .....aber vielleicht ist er ja als Jigger zu gebrauchen .

Habe die Drahtachse vorne nur mit Sekundenkleber fixiert , damit sie sich nicht verdrehen kann , ........auch die Augen damit eingeklebt , ........ansonsten , ........kein'n Lack , keine Farbe , ........Horn ist wesentlich widerstandsfähiger als Holz !

Das Teil hat ca. 62mm Länge und ist SCHWER , ...wird bestimmt weit über einen Meter pro Sekunde absinken#c.

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechti666 (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai
Dein Blinker Swimbait Hybride ist ja ganz Interessant, hätte da auch noch nen Vorschlag um das Teil zum Laufen zu bringen!
Um den Blinkerteil in gute Bewegung zu bekommen müßte es doch reichen wenn man die Befestigung für den Karabiner weiter in die Mitte des Blinkers bringt! (So erstes Drittel)
Habe da als Gedanke den Chatterbait im Hinterkopf!


----------



## Terraxx (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein erstes Fotofinish 
http://img26.*ih.us/img26/1227/pict0975h.jpg


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Terraxx,
Sieht gut aus, auf welches Paier hast du es Gedruckt, damit du es so gut anlegen kannst?


----------



## Terraxx (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

normales Papier^^ Dann ordentlich Klarlack rauf und trocknen lassen, fühlt sich dann schon viel dünner und geschmeidiger an. Und dann mit Holzleim angeklebt, dadurch etwas "feucht" geworden..Hat super funktioniert


----------



## bild (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was machst du dir so viel unnütze Arbeit? 

Auf ganznormales Papier drucken und dann mitm Uhu Stift draufmatschen klappt super und ist viel schneller gemacht so kommt auch kein Wasser ran 

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Terraxx (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist doch keine Arbeit...Ich lackiere das Bild vorher, damit beim späteren Lackieren, dem Finish die Farbe nicht aufeinmal verläuft #h


----------



## bild (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tuht sie nicht  Also bei mir und don Rhabano  geht das ohne Klarlack

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (28. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechti666 schrieb:


> Hallo diemai
> Dein Blinker Swimbait Hybride ist ja ganz Interessant, hätte da auch noch nen Vorschlag um das Teil zum Laufen zu bringen!
> Um den Blinkerteil in gute Bewegung zu bekommen müßte es doch reichen wenn man die Befestigung für den Karabiner weiter in die Mitte des Blinkers bringt! (So erstes Drittel)
> Habe da als Gedanke den Chatterbait im Hinterkopf!


 
Danke , ..das könnte funzen , .......aber dann steigt er aber bestimmt auch derbe schnell zur Oberfläche !

Habe vorhin ein neues Vorderteil angefertigt , welches weitgehend dem des Köders im Video entspricht , ....irgendwann nächste Woche oder am WE werde ich's testen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Tuht sie nicht  Also bei mir und don Rhabano  geht das ohne Klarlack
> 
> MfG
> 
> Niklas


Ah ok, gut zu wissen..Na dann werd ich's viell. mal ohne probieren.

Die nächsten beiden Fotofinishs (2 Brassen) hängen schon, müssen dann noch fein abgeschleift werden morgen/heute und dann mit Epoxy überzogen werden, wenn sie so geil laufen wie sie aussehen werden das glaube ich meine besten Wobbs :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme einen Klebestift und dann wird der Rohling eingeschmiert und aufgeklebt. Danach alles mit Epoxyd versigeln und die Restarbeiten mit Farbe angleichen.


----------



## hechti666 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke , ..das könnte funzen , .......aber dann steigt er aber bestimmt auch derbe schnell zur Oberfläche !
> 
> Hey diemai
> Tut er nicht, das erste Drittel des Löffels fungiert ja ähnlich einer Tauchschaufel!
> Gruß


----------



## weberei (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Wiedermal coole Ideen, sowohl dein Blinker-Swimbait als auch der Horn Wobbler #6

Ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass dein Experiment mit dem Blinker-Swimbait bald funktionieren wird. Ich erinnere mich da an deinen Wobbler aus Alurohr mit Korkenfüllung... Hat auch anfangs nicht geklappt aber am Ende ließ es dir keine Ruhe und du hast probiert und getüftelt bis zum Schluss der Wobbler funktionierte :q Ich denke und hoffe, dass es diesmal auch so verlaufen wird. Wäre echt ne tolle "Erfindung"!

@Terraxx:
Sieht schon gut aus, dein Fotofinish-Wobbler. Bin gespannt auf deine beiden Brassen, klingt ja rein aus der Ankündigung sehr vielversprechend


----------



## Terraxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Haha ja muss man aus der Sicht von nem Anfänger (mir) im Wobblerbau sehen xD 

Die graue habe ich bisschen vermasselt, also habe zuerst die bunte lackiert und das Epoxy war schon etwas dicker, so sind kleine Beulchen entstanden, werde sie heute abend dann mal wohl in der Wanne testen^^

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/2011/pict0981e.jpg

http://img69.*ih.us/img69/2503/pict0977h.jpg
http://img198.*ih.us/img198/4755/pict0979a.jpg


----------



## stefano89 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Fotofinish: ich würde auch zuerst mit Klarlack behandeln. Aber zuerst aufkleben, dann vorm Epoxy mit Klarlack sprühen, damit die Farbe nicht verläuft. Die meines Druckers (HP Deskjet 4260 => Tintenstrahldrucker) verläuft jedenfalls durchs Epoxy.

N Laserdrucker wär denk ich das non plus ultra bei der Geschichte.

Gruß


----------



## weberei (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Haha ja muss man aus der Sicht von nem Anfänger (mir) im Wobblerbau sehen xD



Naja, sehen ja aber doch recht ordentlich aus!
Weiter so


----------



## Terraxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja ich habe auch n Tintenstrahldrucker...
Vielleicht ist das Epoxy auch nicht mehr so klar, weil es schon n Jahr alt ist oder so..^^


----------



## diemai (29. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechti666

Das würde nur so funzen , wenn oben am Blech auftriebsstarkes Material wäre , ........ohne das steigt er schnell auf , ohne dabei zu wobbeln , ..... oder dreht sich sogar um .

Wen ich recht im Bilde bin , läuft das bei den von dir erwähnten Chatterbaits so , das ein Gewicht unten das Teil in der Balance hält , ......ich besitze solche Köder aber nicht , habe ich mich auch noch nicht weiter mit auseinander gesetzt , .....nur 'mal auf Bildern gesehen .

Der "alte "Helin's Swimmerspoon" ist z. B. so ein Hybrid-Blinker mit zurückgesetzter Einhängeöse ,....... der wobbelt auch nur wegen dem Auftriebsmaterial oben 'drauf , .........wird dabei aber auch stetig nach oben gedrückt . 

@ weberei

Dankeschön , ........habe mittlererweile eine größeres Blinker-Teil mit weniger Wölbung vormontiert , werde ich am Montag nach der Spätschicht 'mal wieder testen .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## DrSeltsam (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Terraxx

Für erste Versuche finde ich das aber schon sehr gut gelungen! 

all

Die Druckgeschichte habe ich bisher (wie mit so vielen Ideen) auch noch nicht probiert finds aber ne Herausforderung. Bei der Serviettenmethode hätt ich allerdings Schiss, dass mein Drucker die frisst.. ^^

Sonst von meiner Seite nix neues, nur ein paar noch mit zusätzlichen Epoxyschichten verstärkt -ah ja, n Futterboot ist grad mein Projekt.... nach den ersten beiden Kapitalen bin ich dann doch auch dem Gebiet verfallen. 

Und da kommt natürlich ab Übermorgen die ausgiebige Testphase der ersten Kreationen :vik:

Yeah!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

der Gliederblinker sieht im Video gut aus und Dein Nachbau auch.

Die Frage ist immer, ist er auch fängig?

Wenn dazu erste Erfehrungen hast, würde ich mich auf Deine Rückmeldung freuen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> 
> der Gliederblinker sieht im Video gut aus und Dein Nachbau auch.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank , .....habe damals davon vier oder fünf Stück gebaut , ....wenig gefischt bis jetzt , da es die letzten zwei Jahre sehr schlecht lief , ........bin daher kaum mit'm Boot 'raus gefahren .

Vom Ufer aus möchte ich diese Teile(die im Video) nicht einsetzen , da sie mir sehr wertvoll sind(und sie haben ja DREI Drillinge) , .....steckt 'n Haufen Arbeit 'drin , alles aus Blech zu fertigen .

Sollten die Neuauflagen mit PVC-Schwanz irgendwann auch gut laufen , werde ich diese jedoch auch vom Ufer aus fischen , da sie nicht so aufwendig zu fertigen sind !

Werde natürlich berichten , falls es Fänge gibt(in dem anderen Thread "Fänge auf Eigenbau").

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ein paar neue wobbis...


----------



## apollo2233 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch ein paar


----------



## basshunt.er (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So!
Melde mich nach langer Zeit mal wieder zu Wort. Habe lange keine Köder gebaut. Ich hatte irgendwie keine Lust und die Ergebnisse waren auch nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hatte. Nach über einem halben Jahr griff ich zur Stichsäge und zur Airbrushpistole und startete ein "come back" (klingt irgendwie komisch) . Ich hoffe das ihr was auf den Bildern erkennt. Ich hatte nur mein Handy zur Hand. Die drei sind noch ohne Epoxyd und ich habe mich an einer neuen Maltechnik erprobt. Hoffe sie gefallen euch.

Bis dann


----------



## DrSeltsam (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Apollo

Sehr schöne Arbeiten! Der Rote gefällt mir am besten - interessiert mich jetzt brennend wie du das Muster hinbekommen hast ^^ sieht sehr nach Äderchen aus...

@ basshunt.er 

Das muss wohl sein wie Fahrrad fahren..... Ist doch ein sehr geklückter Wiederauftakt! Wenn die erst den Glanz haben, sehen die bestimmt sehr schick aus ... halt uns aufm laufenden


----------



## diemai (30. April 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

...............ja , deine "Äderchen"-Maltechnik interessiert mich auch , .......die sehen echt einzigartig aus#6 !

@ basshunt.er

.............na klar gefallen mir die , .................DrSeltsam hat recht , .....Wobblerbauen kann man wohl nicht verlernen#6!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

@diemai

Vielen Dank 

Musterung ist aus Blumengescheft. /Habe Blume für meine Frau gekauft und war in so einen eingepackt  /


----------



## diemai (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam
> 
> @diemai
> 
> ...


 
................und dann als Sprüh-Schablone , oder |kopfkrat?

................gute Idee#6!

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ................und dann als Sprüh-Schablone , oder |kopfkrat?
> 
> ................gute Idee#6!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Rote wobbler von mir: Eigentlich Bordo, alles in Bordo bemalt dan die als Sablon verwendet ind dann mit Gelb .

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Terraxx (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer hat von euch Lust auf einen kleinen Schablonenaustausch?
Ich suche auf jeden Fall Schablonen von guten, sich bewährten Wobbs wie von Illex oder so ? 
Auch walk-the-dog oder andere topwater-wobbs würd ich nehmen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ... da sie mir sehr wertvoll sind(und sie haben ja DREI Drillinge) , .....steckt 'n Haufen Arbeit 'drin , alles aus Blech zu fertigen .
> 
> Werde natürlich berichten , falls es Fänge gibt(in dem anderen Thread "Fänge auf Eigenbau").
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo Diemai,

ich hatte in meiner letzten Antwort ein Schreibfehler "Erfehrungen" sollte "Erfahrungen" sein.

Die Arbeit aus Blech ist bei mir nicht das Problem, ich habe die Möglichkeit, die Teile mit Wasserstrahl auszuschneiden.
Wenn Du ein gut laufendes Muster hast, kann ich ein paar Teile für Dich mit schneiden lassen.
Solltest Du daran Interesse haben, findest Du meine Adresse, wenn Du bei Google meinen Namen ein gibst.

Gruß
Theodor Schönwald


----------



## DrSeltsam (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @ DrSeltsam
> 
> @diemai
> 
> ...



#6 Ganz nach dem Motto: "Immer schön die Augen offen halten..."


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ DrSeltsam

so ist es 

Gruß
Csaba #h


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> 
> ich hatte in meiner letzten Antwort ein Schreibfehler "Erfehrungen" sollte "Erfahrungen" sein.
> 
> ...


 

Vielen Dank für dein Angebot , Theodor , .........aber ich glaube , das das nicht mehr nötig sein wird , ........das neue Teil mit PVC-Schwanz gefällt mir besser als das alte "Ganzmetall-Modell" , ...........und läßt sich sehr viel einfacher fertigen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E74BVYBcxfY

@ Terraxx

Man kann die Schablonen/Skizzen doch einfach hier 'reinsetzen , ....hatte ich glaub'ich auch schon'n paar mal gemacht !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Arbeiten habt ihr hier wieder mal gemacht.

Eine Frage zu Bezugsquellen von Ösenschrauben, Tauchschaufeln usw. Gibs es da welche?


----------



## diemai (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Schöne Arbeiten habt ihr hier wieder mal gemacht.
> 
> Eine Frage zu Bezugsquellen von Ösenschrauben, Tauchschaufeln usw. Gibs es da welche?


 
http://www.lureparts.nl

http://www.mooreslures.com

http://www.lurepartsonline.com

http://www.luremaking.com

In Deutschland meines Wissens leider keine !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Shop aus Deutschland für Ösenschrauben:

www.germantackle.de

Obwohl ich immer für 4,90€ Portokosten bei lureparts bestelle.

Es gibt auch noch www.pear.nl


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke hilft mir weiter. #6


----------



## Terraxx (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich suche immernoch Illex-Schablonen oder einfach welche, von Wobblern die sich gut bewährt haben.

Ich arbeite momentan an einem stickbait, bin ziemlich zufrieden, der Lauf ist so wie er sein sollte, wohl einer der sehr einfach zu bauenden Köder #6


----------



## Ralle307 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Also ich suche immernoch Illex-Schablonen oder einfach welche, von Wobblern die sich gut bewährt haben.
> 
> Ich arbeite momentan an einem stickbait, bin ziemlich zufrieden, der Lauf ist so wie er sein sollte, wohl einer der sehr einfach zu bauenden Köder #6



Einfach Bilder der gewünschten Köder aus dem Netz ziehen, dann mit Adobe Photoshop oder Paint.net öffnen. Gegebenenfalls die Größe anpassen. Dann eine zweite transparente Ebene über das Bild legen und die Konturen nachzeichnen. Wenn das fertig ist den Hintergrund weiss machen und die erste Ebene mit dem Bild löschen. Ausdrucken und schon hast du die gewünschte Schablone. 
Geht aber auch ganz einfach. Bild runterladen, Größe anpassen und ausdrucken. Dann das gute alte Abpauschpapier auf ein weisses Blatt legen, das Bild drauf und mit einem Kuli die Konturen nachzeichnen. 

Bebleiung würden ich dir raten selbst heraus zu finden. da diese nach den verwendeten Materialien und auch die Menge dieser Materialien, unterschiedlich ausfällt.


----------



## west1 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler habt ihr in letzter zeit wieder gebaut!#6



apollo2233 schrieb:


> und noch ein paar



Apollo, der mit dem Schuppenmuster gefällt mir am besten.



diemai schrieb:


> das neue Teil mit PVC-Schwanz gefällt mir besser als das alte "Ganzmetall-Modell" , ...........und läßt sich sehr viel einfacher fertigen !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E74BVYBcxfY


Dieter das Teil gefällt mir auch ganz gut und laufen tut er auch super! #6 Denkst du ob so einer aus nem alten Esslöffel hergestellt auch so schön läuft?  
Wenn ich Zeit habe werde es mal ausprobieren, zuerst sind aber ein paar Nachbauten von Biedron Wobblern dran. Hab hier bei, Aktuelle Raubfischfänge 2011, ein paar Biedrons gewonnen zwei davon will ich mir nachbauen. Es dauert aber noch einige Zeit und bis die fertig sind werden die Originale jedenfalls kein Wasser mehr sehen. |supergri



Terraxx schrieb:


> Also ich suche immernoch Illex-Schablonen oder einfach welche, von Wobblern die sich gut bewährt haben.


Wenn du dir die Mühe machst und die beiden Besenstiele mal durchblätterst wirst du massenweise Schablonen finden, denk ich mal!


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich drucke die Bilder direkt aus ohne sie zu bearbeiten. Das bisschen bunte Farbe die man wegschneidet verkraftet mein Geldbeutel noch so eben;-) Natürlich spiele ich noch mit der Größe. 

Als Anfänger stellt man sich aber oft die Frage wie die Draufsicht ist und wie der Körper gerundet ist. Aber die Fragen erübrigen sich wenn das Buch von Hans Nordin gelesen, sämtliche Bilder im Internet sowie in Katalogen/Prospekten studiert und alle seine Köder aus der Tacklebox mal in die Hand genommen hat. Irgendwie ist doch alles das selbe...


----------



## Matten_K (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leute, 
ich brauche nochmal euren Rat.

Habe den Rohling mit einer Schicht Epoxy versiegelt und mal ne Runde zu Wasser gelassen. 
Leider war er am Kopf zu leicht und kippte zur Seite.
Habe probehalber mit doppelseitigem Klebeband ein 10gr. Blei unter den Kopf gehängt. Das lief super, er hatte eine super Bewegung und ließ sich gut führen. :vik:
Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie ich das Blei in den Wobbler bekomme. |kopfkrat
Anbohren, Blei rein und wieder überspachteln?

Eine andere Herausforderung ist der Lack, ich habe wohl den falschen bekommen. Da ich nicht so der Handwerker bin, habe ich denen im Baumarkt gesagt was ich suche und wofür es ist. Bekommen habe ich Polyester Harz mit Härter. Er sagte mir, dass ich den Härter ein wenig geringer dosieren soll und länger trocknen (48 Std) zu lassen. Gesagt, getan. Der Lack war trocken, aber nach dem Probelauf war der Lack wieder feucht und klebrig. 
Anbei ein paar Bilder von meinem ersten Versuch.

MfG

Der Matten


----------



## Terraxx (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich drucke die Bilder direkt aus ohne sie zu bearbeiten. Das bisschen bunte Farbe die man wegschneidet verkraftet mein Geldbeutel noch so eben;-) Natürlich spiele ich noch mit der Größe.
> 
> Als Anfänger stellt man sich aber oft die Frage wie die Draufsicht ist und wie der Körper gerundet ist. Aber die Fragen erübrigen sich wenn das Buch von Hans Nordin gelesen, sämtliche Bilder im Internet sowie in Katalogen/Prospekten studiert und alle seine Köder aus der Tacklebox mal in die Hand genommen hat. Irgendwie ist doch alles das selbe...


Hmmmmm |kopfkrat 
Die Seitenansicht ist ja leicht rauszufinden und auszudrucken, kein Problem, wie du angesprochen hast, frage ich mich, wie die Draufsicht aussieht #c Und das Buch von hans nordin habe ich auch und wüßte immernoch nicht wie ich die draufsicht ableiten könnte..
UND DIE TAUCHSCHAUFELSCHABLONE FEHLT AUCH ;+


----------



## apollo2233 (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1

Vielen Dank.

die Schuppenmuster habe ich mit Kugelschreiber aufgetragen.Deswegen sehen die Kreise nicht so gut aus. 
üben-üben-üben 

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Matten_K schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich brauche nochmal euren Rat.
> 
> Habe den Rohling mit einer Schicht Epoxy versiegelt und mal ne Runde zu Wasser gelassen.
> ...


 
Moin , moin ,

...................herzlich willkommen hier im Thread:m ! 

Du mußt wohl 'mal etwas Zeit investieren und dich hier in den Thread einlesen ,...... dort wirst du viele Antworten finden !

Hier z. B. auch :

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de

http://www.KoederDesign.de

Falls du Englisch sprichst oder auch niederländisch verstehst , auch hier :

http://www.tacklemaking.com

http://www.tackleunderground.com

http://www.lurebuilding.nl

Als Printprodukt ist dieses hier WÄRMSTENS zu empfehlen :

http://www.amazon.de/Wobbler-Hans-Nordin/dp/3275013092

Es gibt davon noch einen billigeren lizensierten Nachdruck , ....steht hier aber auch irgendwo schon 'drinnen .

Aus auf "YouTube" gibt's viele Video's zum Thema , ...gib' einfach 'mal "luremaking" , "lurebuilding" , "homemade lures" , "Wobblerbau", ....etc. in die Suchfunktion ein .

Polyesterharz ist zum Lackieren ungeeignet , ....hättest du vorher gefragt/gelesen ,  hättest du dieses Lehrgeld nicht zahlen müssen , ....viele Leute hier benutzen als Abschlußlack das Epoxy von 

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/

.............steht auch viel 'drüber hier im Thread .

Das Ballast-Blei wird so angebracht , wie du es beschrieben hast , ..........bei schon bekannten Modellen kann man es auch schon von vornherein mit anbringen , ...ansonsten sollte jeder neue Wobbler , so wie du es gemacht hast , individuell austariert werden .

                        Viel Glück , diemai#h

PS: Eigenwilliges Design von dir , übrigens#6!


----------



## Matten_K (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin diemai,

danke für die ausführliche Übersicht. Mich hatte nach ca. 250 Seiten |uhoh:die Lust am durchlesen ein wenig verlassen und habe deshalb erstmal drauf los gewerkelt.

Das mit dem Blei werde ich dann am Wochenende mal durchziehen.

Bezgl. des Lacks bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es der richtige ist. Bin wie gesagt nicht der Handwerker, eher der Schreibtisch-Täter und daher musste ich mich auf die Ansagen der Bauhaus-Mitarbeiter verlassen. #c
Aber ich werde mir das Zeug besorgen, dass unter deinem Link genannt ist. 
Werde dann mal das Endprodukt posten.

MfG

Matten


----------



## Terraxx (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
wie macht ihr die Aluwobbs so richtig schön glänzend?
Ich habe so selbstklebende Alufolie, irgendwie hält aber entweder die Farbe nicht oder z.b. die Schulfarben machen das so matt...
Habt ihr n Tipp?


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Hey,
> wie macht ihr die Aluwobbs so richtig schön glänzend?
> Ich habe so selbstklebende Alufolie, irgendwie hält aber entweder die Farbe nicht oder z.b. die Schulfarben machen das so matt...
> Habt ihr n Tipp?


 
Du kannst die Folie mit 'nem Tuch überpolieren , ..........das gibt etwas mehr Glanz , .........vor'm Bemalen mindestens 1 X epoxieren , .........als "Haftgrund" für folgende Farbaufträge und um Unebenheiten an bauch und Rücken auszugleichen !

Direkt auf dem Alu hält jegliche Farbe schlecht !

@ Matten_K

..............überlege dir aber vorher , WELCHES Epoxy und Härter du verwenden willst , ....es gibt verschiedene Sorten mit unterschiedlichen Topf, -und Aushärtezeiten , ........ich selber verwende das Schnellste ohne Köderrad , ....für langsam härtende Mischungen ist ein Köderrad zwingend erforderlich !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Matten_K (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

danke nochmals diemai.

Hatte mir ohnehin überlegt das 5-Minuten Epoxy zu holen, da ich kein Köderrad habe.

MfG
Matten


----------



## diemai (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Matten_K schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> danke nochmals diemai.
> 
> ...


 

Das geht nicht zum Lackieren , wird zu schnell hart , .......falls du 5min Epoxy Kleber meinst !

Epoxykleber eignet sich auch nicht so gut zum Lackieren , .....der vergilbt irgendwann , .........ich benutze das Epoxy/Härter von Behncke , welches am schnellsten aushärtet , ....hat ca. 20 min Topfzeit , ...das reicht immer , um 5 -8 Köder anzupinseln(je nach Größe) , .......man braucht diese dann nur einige Male von Kopf auf Schwanz umzuhängen , damit sich keine Lecknasen an den Enden bilden , dann zieht der lack auch recht schnell an , ...bei Kälte etwas langsamer als bei warmen Temperaturen , .......mische immer so 4ml bis 6ml ingesamt , ...mehr kann man in der Zeit nicht verstreichen .

Mit langsamerem Zeugs und Köderrad kann man allerdings dickere Schichten herstellen .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Diemai, das 5min Epoxy von Behnke geht sehr wohl zum Lackieren. Einfach Köder, Harz und Härter auf etwa 40-50° Tempern (ca.10min auf die Heizung (Stufe 4) stellen). Mann kann zwar somit nur eine Schicht an einem Köder machen aber dafür verläuft nichts und es bilden sich keine Nasen. So behandel ich meine Köder fürs ausbleien vor.


----------



## diemai (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi Diemai, das 5min Epoxy von Behnke geht sehr wohl zum Lackieren. Einfach Köder, Harz und Härter auf etwa 40-50° Tempern (ca.10min auf die Heizung (Stufe 4) stellen). Mann kann zwar somit nur eine Schicht an einem Köder machen aber dafür verläuft nichts und es bilden sich keine Nasen. So behandel ich meine Köder fürs ausbleien vor.


 
...............danke , ......das wußte ich nicht , ........finde ich allerdings sehr unpraktisch , wenn man mit einer Mische immer nur EINEN Köder lackieren kann , ..........kommt daher , weil ich immer mit dem Lackieren warte , bis ich mehrere Teile soweit habe , was allerdings für mich auch kein Problem ist!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heute meine neuesten Arbeiten mal getestet und die grosse Plötze hat mir einen Hecht beschert. Modelle aus Fichtenholz.






 Diese Modelle sind aus Eichenholz und langsam sinkend.


----------



## Matten_K (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hätte in meiner Ungeduld glatt wieder das Falsche gekauft. Danke diemai!! Ich hoffe mal, dass ich mit dem Wobbler dieses Jahrhundert noch fertig werde ;-)


----------



## DrSeltsam (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch, sehr schöne Baits und Petri zum Hecht! Hoffentlich klappts auch bald bei mir mit nem Eigenbaufang....


----------



## weberei (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38:
Wow! Die sehen echt super aus. Petri zu deinem Hecht, aber ist verständlich, dass er bei so einem tollen Köder nicht wiederstehen konnte! 
Sind die Plötzen Fotofinish, oder von Hand bemalt? Die sehen nämlich sehr realistisch aus.

Weiter so!!!


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @Frosch38:
> Wow! verständlich, dass er bei so einem tollen Köder nicht wiederstehen konnte!
> Sind die Plötzen Fotofinish, oder von Hand bemalt? Die sehen nämlich sehr realistisch aus.
> 
> Weiter so!!!



Sind Fotofinish und dann Flossen und Bauch nachgearbeitet. Wede wohl mal eine Schleie uns Karausche probieren.


----------



## raetzrico (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch 38
Wirklich tolle Köder hast Du da gebaut.
Fotofinish hab ich für meine letzten Köder auch entdeckt und die Ergebnisse sind schnell echt gut. Werde morgen fotografieren und dann seht Ihr Fotos. Ich habe übrigens letztes WE auch zwei Hechte auf Eigenbaujerks gefangen. Beide zwar nur so zwischen 55-60cm aber ein gei....s Gefühl.

Enrico


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Sind ja echt hammergeile Köder#6#6 , .........sehr schöne Ausführung , .......das war nicht der letzte Fisch darauf , ....garantiert :m!

                         Petri Heil , .........Gruß , diemai#h



@ Matten_K

..................in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft , ........fleißig lesen hilft meistens gegen Fehlkäufe:m!

                        Viel Glück , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai das hoffe ich auch da am WE eine Angeltour angesagt ist.


----------



## raetzrico (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde
Ich möchte Euch heute meine "vorerst " letzten Eigenbaujerk´s zeigen.
Der Suick-Nachbau in Hechtdekor, aus einem Beesenstiel gefertigt, ist 18 cm lang und wiegt 44 Gr.Er ist gerade so schwimmend wobei das Hinterteil so ca. 3 cm unter Wasser liegt.
Das grüne Rotauge und der Karpfen sind 10 cm lang bei 39/41 Gr. Der Karpfen ist sinkend und bleibt auf den Drillingen stehen. Das etwas grünliche Rotauge schwimmt.
Die 2 Sickly-Nachbauten sind auch 10 cm lang und schwimmen bei 29/32 Gramm  beide.
Jetzt habe ich jetzt jede Menge Köder für diese Saison zum testen. Und die ersten 2 Hechte gab es zuletzt auch schon.
Ich wünsche Euch allen eine erfolgreich Angelsaison werde aber hier weiter mitlesen.#h

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## raetzrico (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und hier die letzten zwei.

Enrico


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch noch mal einen fertig gemacht............
Langsamsinkender Jerk 11cm und 27gr. Gewicht.


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer Enrico,

der Karpfen und das Rotauge sind ja mal sowas von Genial!

Aber Ralles Jerk ist auch fein!

 Beiden #r !


----------



## weberei (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@raetzrico:
Super Köder wiedermal! Wie DrSeltsam finde auch ich das Rotauge und den Karpfen sehr geil. Die sehen echt super natürlich aus!

@Ralle:
Dein Wobbler gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## Terraxx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey @ all,
ich baue gerade noch einige Stickbaits...Ich will, dass der eine oder andere sozusagen mit der Schnauze rausguckt und zusätzlich zum zick-zack Lauf ein wenig Wasser spritzt. Reicht es da aus, noch mehr Blei in den Schwanz zu machen oder wie sollte man das am besten machen?


----------



## Terraxx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und ganz wichtig!!

Ich suche ja schon seit längerem nen guten Draht...
Ist DIESER HIER geeignet???


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist Litze was du da rausgesucht hast. Ich benutze Edelstahldraht von 0,8mm bis 1,6mm Durchmesser.

z.B. der hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/5-m-Edelstahldra...777941690?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3cb7939aba


----------



## Terraxx (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aso verstehe....
Hm naja gut ich werde das Angebot mal beobachten.
Oder gibt es viell. ähnlich günstige Angebote wo anders ?


----------



## Ralle307 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hatte einen Ebayverkäufer aber der ist jetzt gewerblich und da isses vorbei mit günstig. Kannst ja mal in ner Schlosserei nachfragen ob du da einige Meter Edelstahlschweißdraht in der gewünschten Stärke bekommen kannst.

Bei Ködern unter 5cm nehme ich 0,8mm Edelstahldraht, Köderlänge 5-9cm 1,0mm Draht. 9-13cm Köderlänge 1,2mm Draht, 13-18cm Köderlänge 1,6mm Draht und bei allen Ködern über 18cm 2,0mm Draht. Aber Köder über 18cm baue ich sehr selten..........


----------



## diemai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DrSeltsam schrieb:


> Hammer Enrico,
> 
> der Karpfen und das Rotauge sind ja mal sowas von Genial!
> 
> ...


 

Dem stimme ich 100%ig zu , ....absolute Top-Designs#6#6#6 !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Draht habe ich immer bei diesem Händler gekauft: http://cgi.ebay.de/V4A-EDELSTAHLDRAHT-0-8-1-0-1-2-MM-VA-DRAHT-/120719596016?pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&hash=item1c1b72d9f0 

Jetzt kannst Du die Preise vergleichen...


----------



## Naghul (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all: hut ab habt echt schöne kunstköder gebaut. :l
ich komme leider nicht mehr so viel zum basteln. habe mein huchenprojekt noch am laufen, aber habe zwischendurch doch noch eins fertig bekommen. 
leider ist die bildquali net so doll. in real sieht er irgendwie besser aus 

gruss


----------



## weberei (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul:
Der sieht aber auch auf diesem Bild schon verdammt gut aus! Echt hammer, was du immer wieder zauberst.


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul schön. Wie hast du die Flosse gemacht. |kopfkrat Würde es auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Naghul (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die flossen sind aus 1mm pc. werden einfach eingeklebt und dann mit farbe besprüht und dann mit epoxy versiegelt.

gruss


----------



## Terraxx (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie siehts aus mit auf Alufolie drucken?
Funzt das?

Und außerdem suche ich noch einen Endlack für das Finish, da mein 5 min. Epoxidharz von LIDL leer ist.
Er sollte natürlich hart werden. Trocknungszeit ist nicht soo wichtig aber er sollte sich mit Farben mischen lassen. Achja und so günstig wie möglich.
Welche werden da empfohlen?


----------



## ProShanks (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Berichte vorhanden hier. Meine Frage ist nun aber, wie erstelle ich mir Formen? Habe gehört von einem Angler vor 4 Wochen, das er sich Silikonformen herstellt und dann mit 2K gießt. Hat jemand eine Anleitung für die Formen, oder Ähnliches? Wollte mir ein bisschen was herstellen  Währe für Tipps Dankbar.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wer googelt der findet u.a www.koederdesign.de


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ProShanks schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Berichte vorhanden hier. Meine Frage ist nun aber, wie erstelle ich mir Formen? Habe gehört von einem Angler vor 4 Wochen, das er sich Silikonformen herstellt und dann mit 2K gießt. Hat jemand eine Anleitung für die Formen, oder Ähnliches? Wollte mir ein bisschen was herstellen  Währe für Tipps Dankbar.



Um Gußformen herzustellen gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Kommt drauf an aus was du die Köder dann gießen möchtest. 2K ist eine Beschreibung vieler Stoffe die ihren Endzustand erst erreichen wenn 2 Verschiedene Komponenten zusammen gemischt werden. Ich sage dir aber gleich, die verschiedenen Gießharze egal ob Schäume und was es da sonst noch so gibt, sind eine teure Angelegenheit. Ich gieße ab und zu welche aus Hart Polyurethanschaum. Letzten Winter habe ich keine aus Pur gemacht. 
Die Formen dazu mache ich mir aus Spachtel wie Knauf Uniflott. Die Innenseiten der Formen versiegele ich dann mit Epoxydharz damit der Spachtel nichts mehr aufsaugen kann wie zum Beispiel das Trennmittel.


----------



## raetzrico (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Alle
Vielen Dank für das Lob an alle. Wenn sie außer gut aussehen über die Angelsaison den einen oder anderen Fisch verführen hätten sie alle meine Kriterien erfüllt.
@Ralle307
Auch Dein Jerk sieht Klasse aus.
@Naguhl
Wie immer einfach nur Hammer Deine Kreation. Sowohl die Form wie auch das Dekore gefallen mir außerordentlich gut.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Terraxx (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Könnte mir jmd. noch meine Frage beantworten  ?


----------



## pangea (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Terrax
Auf Folie drucken können wäre toll, aber ich denke nicht dass das geht.

Wegen dem Epoxy : da wurde hier im Thread immer der Behnke Bootslack hoch gelobt. Ich selbst verwende Flex Coat. Eigentlich ein Rutenbaulack  ( Was ja leider auch eine Leidenschaft von mir ist ), gibt aber ein sehr gutes Finish, jedoch lange Trockenzeiten und wesentlich teurer.

Grüsse aus Graz
Georg


----------



## weberei (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Könnte mir jmd. noch meine Frage beantworten  ?



Sicher doch:

1) Auf Folie drucken würde ich nicht. Ich weiß zwar nicht sicher, dass es nicht geht aber ich denke, das klappt nicht. Statt dessen klappt es, wenn man auf Seidenpapier druckt und dass dann auf das Foiling klebt. 

Also du klebst halt Alufolie auf deinen Wobbler (ich verwende dazu Alutape von LIDL, gibts aber auch von Tesa usw.). Dann druckst du dein gewähltes Design auf dünnes, durchsichtiges Papier (z.B. eine Schicht Klopapier, Zewa oder Seidenpapier *ACHTUNG* Nicht jeder Drucker schafft das! Man sollte das dünne Papier auf normalem Papier festkleben, aber nur an der Kante, die zuerst in den Drucker eingezogen wird. Aber auch dann kommt nicht jeder Drucker damit zurecht. Unserer hats leider nicht geschafft). 
Den Ausdruck klebst du nun wie gewohnt auf den Wobbler, dessen Körper ja bereits mit Alutape gefoilt wurde. Durch die gernige Stärke des Papiers sollte die Alufolie schön durchschimmern und das Ganze glänzt schön. Dazu hatte ich mal ne Anleitung auf einer anderen Seite gelesen, die ich gerne hier verlinke, wenn ich sie wiederfinde.


2) Ich verwende für kleinere Köder das 5Minuten Epoxy von Conrad. Es kostet rund 12€ für 200g (100g Harz und 100g Härter). Dabei ist es recht ergiebig, sodass ich es nun schon für einige Köder verwendet habe, obwohl ich neben dem Finish auch das Verkleben mit diesem Epoxy mache. Es reicht also schon recht lange aus!

Link: http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/886604/EPOXYD-HARZ-HAeRTER-5-MIN-100-G/SHOP_AREA_14780&promotionareaSearchDetail=005


----------



## Terraxx (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geht klar  Manche Bayernfans sind ja doch durchaus für was zu gebrauchen *fg* 
Ne ernsthaft, dank dir 

Hab übrigens ne Idee für n guten, günstigen Füllstoff...
Es fällt beim Feilen doch immer Späne an...Die bewahrt man sich auf und mischt sie dann in das Epoxy (5 min.) mit dem man den Wobbler befüllt, nachdem man Blei und Draht eingeklebt hat. Ich denke das dürfte keine Probleme geben !! (?)


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Arbeit Jungs (und Mädels?)
 Besonders deiner ist wieder erste Sahne Naghul! 

Das mit dem Sägemehl-Epoxi Gemisch verwenden wohl viele, man sollte bloß drauf achten das die Spähne nicht zu groß sind.
Allerdings tut's 2K Autofeinspachtel für 12€ aus dem Baumarkt auch, um bei meinen Jerk's die Löcher vom Blei und den Rasseln zu verspachteln.


Von mir giebt es übrigens auch bald wieder 2 schlanke Jerk's zu bewundern . Einen schon fertig gebrushten Weißfisch, und einen in Gelb-Perlmutt   Die Bilder kommen warscheinlich erst übernächste Woche, da ich  eine Woche nach Italien düüüse


----------



## weberei (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Geht klar  Manche Bayernfans sind ja doch durchaus für was zu gebrauchen *fg*
> Ne ernsthaft, dank dir




 Jaja, so sind wir :m
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du BSC Fan bist!? Dann spielen wir ja nächstes Jahr gegeneinander und ihr habt dann Kraft und wir Neuer. Mal sehen, was das gibt...
Aber das ist Offtopic, von daher Schluss damit 

Zu der Idee mit den Spänen im Epoxy:
Das geht auf jeden Fall. Aber ob sich das bei 5 Minuten Epoxy lohnt? Dies ist ja schon von Natur aus zähflüssig und läuft dadurch nicht so leicht aus dem Schlitz. Bei dem dünnflüssigen Epoxy, das eine längere Verarbeitungszeit hat, habe ich es früher aber immer gemacht. Da es so dünnflüssig war, lief es leicht und oft aus dem Schlitz. Um es dickflüssiger zu machen und es dadurch am Verlaufen zu hindern, habe ich einige Späne bzw. Mehl beigemengt, dass beim Abschleifen/Abfeilen anfällt. Das hat echt gut geklappt und ich würde es immer wieder so machen. Jedoch wird dieser Schritt durch das 5Min-Epoxy überflüssig.

Probier es aus, das ist echt gut, wenn dein Epoxy zu dünnflüssig ist!


----------



## diemai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..............'n Arbeitskollege hat mir letztens Teile eines Teak-Gartenstuhles mitgebracht , ....ein etwas übergewichtiger Kumpel von ihm hat den nach ca. 12 Jahren Zweckerfüllung zerstört , ..........mein Kollege hatte den Stuhl schon als Feuerholz zersägt !

Erstaunlich , wie gut dieses Holz erhalten ist , ...nach seinen Angaben stand der Stuhl immer draußen , auch im Winter , .......wurde nur gelegentlich mit Seife 'mal abgebürstet , um die Oberfläche hübsch zu machen , .......diese ist jetzt grau verwittert , aber bereits ca. 0,5 mm unter der Oberfläche kommt wieder das gesunde Holz hervor !

Werde den Stuhl jetzt so nach und nach zu Wobblern recyceln:q , ......man muß beim Schnitzen zwar etwas aufpassen , das man keine zu großen Späne abreißt , ......aber es läßt sich recht gut bearbeiten , ....ist auch nicht extrem schwer , ....Schwimmwobbler sind durchaus noch machbar !

Der Dreiteiler links ist aus einem Teak-Kleiderbügel vom Flohmarkt , .....eine schwerere Holzqualität , .........soll sowieso ein Sinker werden !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Falls du Holz suchst, Diemai...
Ich hätte da noch 2m Abachi zu verkaufen 
Ist gut zu verarbeitendes Holz aber ich habe noch weitere 2m, mit denen ich warscheinlich noch n paar Jahre zu verbringen habe 

Gilt natürlich auch an die anderen, falls ihr das Abachi gebrauchen könnt, ne PN oder so.
Zudem wären 10m Edelstahldraht in 1mm abzugeben.
Habe ausversehen zu viel gekauft.

@ weberei: Ne, ich bin FCN-fan


----------



## weberei (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Die Rohlinge sehen ja schonmal wie gewohnt super aus und sind akkurat verarbeitet!

@Terra:
Na dann muss ich mich ja bei dir bedanken |bigeyes
Ihr habt dafür gesorgt, dass wir jetzt Jonker und nicht mehr van Gaal haben und wie befreit spielen :vik: Und dabei einen überzeugenden Sieg nach dem anderen einfahren...


----------



## diemai (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Falls du Holz suchst, Diemai...
> Ich hätte da noch 2m Abachi zu verkaufen
> Ist gut zu verarbeitendes Holz aber ich habe noch weitere 2m, mit denen ich warscheinlich noch n paar Jahre zu verbringen habe


 
................vielen Dank , .......wenn du wüßtest , was ich so an Holz zusammengesammelt habe#c:q:q!

@ weberei

Dank' dir , ..................heute ist noch wieder einer dazu gekommen , .......zum Fertigstellen werde ich aber sobald wohl nicht kommen , ........habe nächste Woche Urlaub , .......in Hamburg ist ab Montag die Schonzeit vorbei#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Terraxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> @diemai:
> Die Rohlinge sehen ja schonmal wie gewohnt super aus und sind akkurat verarbeitet!
> 
> @Terra:
> ...



Naja wir dachten uns schon, dass Hannover noch nicht reif genug für die Cl ist


----------



## west1 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Werde den Stuhl jetzt so nach und nach zu Wobblern recyceln:q


Dieter deine Teakrohlinge sind fast zu schade um sie anzumalen, die sehen so schon super aus. #6

Hab die Tage die Rohlinge die ich mit Wolfgang getauscht hatte endlich mal fertig gemacht.

Je zwei Slider in 7cm und 10cm und ein Maas Marauder mit 14cm.






Wolfgang die beiden noch fehlende gehen mit der nächsten Fuhre durchs Rad.


----------



## Hunter2006 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin auch ich hab ein paar Rohlinge fertig!!!:vik:


----------



## Hannes94 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So Leute  ich komme grade von meiner Italien fahrt wieder 

Und wie ich sehe ward ihr echt fleißig bei der Sache.
@Diemai & West1 
Echt super sind die wieder geworden 

Hunter2006 
Na endlich weilt auch mal ein Rostocker unter uns. ich bin mal gespannt wie der fertig ausschaut.

Ich habe bei mir auch 2 gebrushte Jerkbaits herumliegen


----------



## Hunter2006 (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo das bin ich!
die werden aber nicht gebrusht! sowas hab ich nich!
ich bin auch gespannt!!!


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die letzten der eingetauschten Rohlinge sind nun auch fertig. 
Slider 12cm und ein Stickbait


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Die letzten der eingetauschten Rohlinge sind nun auch fertig.
> Slider 12cm und ein Stickbait


 

...............oh , ....anscheinend ein neues Farbdesign beim "Slider" , ........du magst es lieber poppig , oder(bzw. die Hechte in deinen Gewässern)?:q:m

Sieht gut aus , Hubert , ...auf jeden Fall#6 !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> du magst es lieber poppig , oder(bzw. die Hechte in deinen Gewässern)?:q:m



Der 12er ist schon ein wenig poppig :q, die letzten von gestern nicht ganz so arg aber poppig ist immer gut. #6  

Dieter wenn die Teile fangen, dann fangen sie im klaren und im trüben Wasser, egal wie grell sie angemalt sind.


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Der 12er ist schon ein wenig poppig :q, die letzten von gestern nicht ganz so arg aber poppig ist immer gut. #6
> 
> Dieter wenn die Teile fangen, dann fangen sie im klaren und im trüben Wasser, egal wie grell sie angemalt sind.


 

................hm , ....womit diese ganzen Farb-Theorien 'mal wieder umgestoßen werden|kopfkrat#c:m !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ................hm , ....womit diese ganzen Farb-Theorien 'mal wieder umgestoßen werden|kopfkrat#c:m !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter von denen halte ich relativ wenig! #c:q


----------



## diemai (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter von denen halte ich relativ wenig! #c:q


 
Ich eigentlich nicht , ......wobei ich mich aber auch nicht sklavisch daran halte , ........auf Reizfarben hat man beim Hecht eigentlich immer 'ne Chance , egal wie die Licht , -und Wasserverhältnisse sind , .......die beißen u. U. auch darauf , wenn sie gar keinen Hunger haben !

                                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...die beißen u. U. auch darauf , wenn sie gar keinen Hunger haben !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



und deshalb hängen solche Farben bei mir öfters an der Schnur. :q


----------



## Kukö (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hm, ich sags ja da muss ich noch lang üben! Die sind Hammermässig gut geworden Hubert, fein gemacht, alle Achtung:m.!!!
Wenn die nicht fangen|kopfkrat, dann weiss ich auch nicht:q#6.


Dieter Deine Stuhlwobbler sehen jetzt schon top aus. Bin gespannt aufs Finisch!



Im Moment fehlt mir noch das Silikon zum Abformen, wenn es da ist kommt von mir auch wieder was neues-auch in ner neuen Fertigungsart.


Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## west1 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Wolfgang :m du hast ja auch schon gute Vorarbeit an den Teilen geleistet! #6

Bin schon gespannt was von dir neues kommt.

Hab auch noch drei Rohlinge hier liegen, die muss ich aber noch zersägen und anschließend mühsam wieder zusammen fügen. :q


----------



## Kukö (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab auch noch drei Rohlinge hier liegen, die muss ich aber noch zersägen und anschließend mühsam wieder zusammen fügen. :q


 
Was Dir wie immer sehr gut gelingen wird:m#6.

OT On
So wir wollen jetzt noch mal los,heut morgen wars ein Schneidergang,mal sehen ob es jetzt besser läuft. OT Off

Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## weberei (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Komisch, lange nix los und dann innerhalb 24h wieder 2 Seiten voll :vik:
Sind wohl derzeit verständlicherweise alle eher am Angeln statt basteln, ich kann es verstehen. Hatte in der letzten Zeit auch kaum Bock zum Basteln, aber habe mich gestern mal hingesetzt und 3 neue gebaut, sind aber noch nicht bemalt. Werden 2 Stickbaits 10cm und ein Illex Chubby (3cm) Nachbau.


@west:
die sind dir wieder einmalig gut gelungen, deine Farbdesigns sind echt immer wieder gut! Der letzte Stickbait in Firetiger gefällt mir am besten, zusammen mit den Kiemen sieht der echt klasse aus! 

Natürlich auch ein Lob an KuKö für die gute Vorarbeit


----------



## west1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kukö schrieb:


> Was Dir wie immer sehr gut gelingen wird:m#6.


Hoffe ich doch, es wird aber noch dauern. Hab keine große Lust mit hochgelegtem Fuß im Keller zu werkeln. 
Spinner bauen und sonstiges Zeugs geht auf dem Balkon ganz gut und Treppen laufen muss ich dabei auch nicht. :q



weberei schrieb:


> @west:
> die sind dir wieder einmalig gut gelungen, deine Farbdesigns sind echt immer wieder gut!


Danke!:m
Bin schon auf deine neuen gespannt.


----------



## raetzrico (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1

Da hast Du wieder mal sehr schöne Köder fertig bekommen.
Gefallen mir sehr gut.Gerade die Slider fische ich auch sehr gern.

@ diemai
Die Teakrohlinge sind auch mal wieder klasse. Vielleicht solltest Du wirlich auf Farbe verzichten?!

Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Die Teakrohlinge sind auch mal wieder klasse. Vielleicht solltest Du wirlich auf Farbe verzichten?!
> 
> Gruß Enrico


 
Vielen Dank , ..............na ja , ....das Problem sind eventuelle Ballast-Löcher und Filzstift-Hilfslinien , die nach dem Schmirgeln noch sichtbar bleiben , .........Bleistiftlinien sind auf dem dunklen Holz immer so schlecht zu sehen !

Aber vielleicht springt ja doch der eine oder andere "Nackte" dabei 'raus , ........habe auch schon wieder einige Rohlinge mehr zum Schnitzen vorbereitet .

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Dinger schon wieder.
Beim Epoxyren ist mir heute aufgefallen das sich das Harz von der Acrylfarbe ablöst ähnlich wie Öl. Habe von meiner Tochter diese Farben genommen "malen nach Zahlen". Welche könnt ihr empfehlen da ich mit dem Pinsel alles mache. Danke :m


----------



## weberei (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Acryl ist eigentlich ideal. Ich hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Acrylfarben.

Sonst hilft auch schonmal eine Schicht Klarlack, den du dünn aufsprühen oder aufpinseln kannst.

Mal sehen, was die anderen sagen...


----------



## Ralle307 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme nur noch Acrylfarben auf Wasserbasis. Von Revell oder Createx. Die Createx sind aber besser, weil man diese besser untereinander mischen kann. Mit den transparenten Farben, kannst du mit den Metallicfarben so ziemlich jeden Metallicfarbton mischen. 

Revell Farben gibt es in fast jeden Bastelgeschäft, der 18ml Plastikkontainer liegt so zwischen 1,90€ und 2,20€
Createx gibt es z.B. bei DieDüse.de, 60ml Flasche für 5,90€


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na Danke für die Hilfe, das mit dem Klarlack ist ein Versuch wert. Und die anderen Farben mal schauen. Danke #6


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Na Danke für die Hilfe, das mit dem Klarlack ist ein Versuch wert. Und die anderen Farben mal schauen. Danke #6


 
Ich mache vor'm Epoxieren auf meine Farbdesigns auch immer erst zwei Schichten Acryl-Klarlack 'drauf , .......das schützt auch meine Filzstift-Signatur vor'm Verwischen , ........dein Problem ist mir allerdings noch nicht untergekommen , .....passiert das während des Aufpinselns oder kurz danach(Epoxy noch naß) ?

............oder wenn's schon hart ist ?

Bei Ersterem kann es auch sein , das das Mischungsverhältnis nicht stimmt , nicht richtig durchgerührt wurde oder das Epoxy sich nach dem Verrühren nicht lange genug gesetzt hat .

Ich muß allerdings zugeben , das meiner Erfahrung nach Epoxy auf einigen Farb-Sorten besser anhaftet als auf Anderen .

                           viel Glück , ..........diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein es passiert kurz danach. Da ich ja viel mit fotofinish mache ist es nur auf der Acrylfarbe und wo das Papier ist liegt das Harz super an.


----------



## diemai (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Nein es passiert kurz danach. Da ich ja viel mit fotofinish mache ist es nur auf der Acrylfarbe und wo das Papier ist liegt das Harz super an.


 
................hhmm , .......echt merkwürdig , ........dann mußt du wohl doch 'mal 'n Farbwechsel probieren , bzw. das Vorlackieren mit Acryl-Klarlack(matt) .

                         Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vieleicht hast du den Köder mit fettigen Fingern angefasst? Das Problem hatte ich auch schon mal


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Arbeite nur mit Handschuhe um das auszuschließen. Habe die zweite Schicht drauf und ist nicht mehr verlaufen. Werde die nächsten mit Klarlack überziehen. Die neuen gibt es am WE zu sehen. #6


----------



## weberei (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal andere Farbe austesten, wenn auch die Klarlack-Variante nicht hilft.
Echt komisch, dass sich trotz Acrylfarbe und fettfreiem Arbeiten das Epoxy so krass reagiert. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden 


Ich habe heute die Köder bemalt. Irgendwie habe ich gemerkt, dass die lange Pause nicht so gut war, denn die Köder sind nicht so toll geworden (was das Design angeht). Wenn ich Epoxy drauf habe, bekommt ihr Bilder.
Aber die Fische werden sich daran sicherlich nicht stören #6

EDIT: Habe sie mir heute nochmal angesehen und bin jetzt doch recht zufrieden mit dem vorläufigen Endergebnis. Mit Epoxy wird die Farbe nochmal besser und kräftiger. Also zu früher Alarm


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie angekündigt hier meine neuen Jerks. Zwei mit Fotofinsh und eine Lackspray. Auch wenn das Problen mit dem Harz aufgetreten ist, habe ich sie ganz gut hinbekommen. Die grössen sind 18 cm 90 g suspender, 11,5 cm 46 g suspender und 9 cm 35 g schwimmend. http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/


----------



## DrSeltsam (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr n1ce! #6


----------



## diemai (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Top Farbdesigns ,.........sehen doch sauber aus , ...fast wie im Laden#6#6 !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

besser wie im laden
soll jetzt nicht als schleimen gelten aber eiinfach hammer#6:l


----------



## Frosch38 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun hört mal auf|rotwerden soll ja ordentlich werden und da gebe ich mir eben Mühe. #h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi 
Tolle Wobbler habt ihr da mal wieder gebaut.. Repekt..

Habe aber mal eine andere Frage.
Und zwar habe ich diesen Wobbler :l auf einem Buch gesehen. Kennt den vielleicht jemand und kann mir den Namen/Marke sagen ;+
Ich weis, das Bild ist schlecht zu erkennen #c

Danke schonmal


----------



## don rhabano (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht mir stark nach einem Ugly Duckling aus....
Welches Model kann ich nicht sagen.

grüße


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi don rhabano,
Danke für die Hilfe, hab ihn jetzt gefunden


----------



## weberei (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch,
deine Jerkbaits sehen echt top aus, astrein! Die Epoxyschicht ist perfekt, schön glatt und glänzend. Sauber, weiter so.


So. Und eben habe ich dann schnell noch Bilder meiner beiden neuen Stickbaits gemacht. Als Vorbild dienten west's tollen Firetiger-Sticks.
Sind 10cm lang, hatten die selbe Schablone als Vorlage. Wieder das perfekte Beispiel dafür, dass man bei Handarbeit nie zweimal das selbe Ergebnis bekommt.


----------



## diemai (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weberei schrieb:


> Frosch,
> deine Jerkbaits sehen echt top aus, astrein! Die Epoxyschicht ist perfekt, schön glatt und glänzend. Sauber, weiter so.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schön geworden#6 , ........sieht aber echt sehr nach west1 aus|supergri:m!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch schöne sticks
hab da auch noch welche zu liegen
bilder kommen die tage


----------



## west1 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch

Deine Jerks sehen besser aus wie manche aus dem Laden. Super gemacht!#6#6#6




weberei schrieb:


> So. Und eben habe ich dann schnell noch Bilder meiner beiden neuen Stickbaits gemacht.



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr dass ich dir Stickbaits geschickt habe, muss mir irgendwie entfallen sein. |kopfkrat  

Die sehen super aus, hast du gut gemacht! #6#6#6
Wenn die nix fangen weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## falter78 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Junge, Junge, bin ja echt baff was so einige von euch lackiertechnisch drauf haben. Sehr geile Köder hier dabei.

Da unser Flüsschen durch die lang anhaltende Trockenheit zur Zeit wenig Action bietet, habe ich mich auch mal drangesetzt und Jerks gebaut. Angefixt war ich aufgrund des PB-Fanges eines Kumpels mit Eigenbaujerk. Bis auf die Lackiererei hat eigentlich alles ohne Probleme geklappt. Aber die Malerei hat mich echt Nerven gekostet. 

Bin trotzdem ganz zufrieden. Im Wasser stehen sie schon mal 1a, jetzt müssen sie nur noch laufen und fangen.






waren auf jeden Fall nicht die letzten, das macht ja doch riesig Spaß.


----------



## ...brummel... (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen doch gut aus und dass mit dem lackieren kommt auch noch bei mir isses nich anders|supergri


----------



## Josef87 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin neu hier im Forum!

West1 hat mir diesen Thread vorgeschlagen.

Ist ja ein wirklich super und vorallem riesiger Thread, habe mal angefangen mich durch die Seiten zu klicken, aber da würde ich ja Stunden dran sitzen wenn ich alle Seiten anschauen würde!

Bin sehr erstaunt was Ihr so für Sachen macht, sind ja lauter professionelle Arbeiten dabei!

Habe mich letztens auch mit dem Köderbau versucht nachdem bei uns die Döbel auf nichts beissen wollten sondern immer verschreckt davon geschwommen sind wenn man nen Spinner oder was auch immer an ihnen vorbei gezogen hat.































Ist ein Maikäferimitat, konnte damit schon zwei schöne Döbel und ein paar Barsche fangen, läuft an der Oberfläche.

Beste Grüße vom Bodensee,
Josef


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Josef87

Darauf habe ich gewartet :m, .....auf den Bildern von deinen Döbeln(übrigens "Petri Heil" dazu) war der Köder ja nicht so gut zu erkennen .

Dein Maikäfer sieht ja echt top und lebensecht aus#6#6 , .......fast schon wie ein getrockneter , echter Käfer , ...........woraus ist er denn gemacht ?

Ich bewundere immer solche filigranen Arbeiten ,...... bei mir ist ein Köder selten 'mal kleiner als 5 cm .

Auf "TackleUnderground" gab's 'mal 'n paar Leute aus Rumanien , ...die ha'm auch so kleine Insektenwobbler gebaut , ......auch mit Tauchschaufel , ......da ha'm die auch immer andere Friedfischarten 'drauf gefangen .

Siehst du , ...und genau das macht den Eigenbau von Kunsködern aus , .........du warst in einer Situation , wo auf herkömmliche Köder nix mehr ging und hast dir dein Köder deinen Erfordernissen gerecht selbst hergestellt , .......das wird dich jetzt deine ganze Angellaufbahn lang NICHT mehr loslassen:m!

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Josef87
> du warst in einer Situation , wo auf herkömmliche Köder nix mehr ging und hast dir dein Köder deinen Erfordernissen gerecht selbst hergestellt , .......das wird dich jetzt deine ganze Angellaufbahn lang NICHT mehr loslassen:m!
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread , ......Gruß , diemai#h



Genau so ist es. Man baut weiter ob man sie selber zum Einsatz bringt oder nicht aber es macht Spaß.


----------



## Josef87 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir diemai,

Der ist aus Resin.

Dachte mir, wenn sie nicht beissen dann muss ich Ihnen etwas bieten was möglichst genau ihrer Nahrung entspricht und im Mai sind es eben unter anderem Maikäfer, das habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen, das die nen klasse Köder abgeben sollen. Und wie es scheint sind sie auch mächtig gierig drauf!

Werde mich nun auch daran setzen eine Junikäferversion zu machen.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Der ist aus Resin.


 

Da kenn' ich garnix von #c, ........hast du dir da 'ne Gussform gemacht ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Josef87 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja genau so ist es, das ist Giesharz, so kann ich ohne großen Aufwand den Köder vervielfältigen! Denke das ich so auch meinen Junikäfer machen werde, verwende einfach dieselbe Form und male sie dann dem entsprechend an! 

Grüße,
Josef


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Ja genau so ist es, das ist Giesharz, so kann ich ohne großen Aufwand den Köder vervielfältigen! Denke das ich so auch meinen Junikäfer machen werde, verwende einfach dieselbe Form und male sie dann dem entsprechend an!
> 
> Grüße,
> Josef


 

..............habe mich nie mit Gießen beschäftigt, da mir eine Massenproduktion irgendwie zuwider ist , .....brauche immer wieder neue Herrausforderungen zum 'rumprobieren .

                                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke euch für euer Lob! Ich hoffe einer der beiden wird einem Kollegen auch so gut gefallen. Einer ist für ihn, einen Verisnkammerad, der mir die Gewässer gezeigt hat. Ich bin erst seit diesem Jahr dabei und er hat mir eben geholfen -als Dankeschön darf er sich einen der beiden aussuchen 


An die beiden Neueinsteiger:
schöne Köder habt ihr gebaut!


----------



## raetzrico (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch33 weberei und Josef

Sehr schöne Köder habt Ihr da eingestellt. Optisch wirklich sehr gut gelungen und die Idee mit dem Käferimitat ist im passenden Gewässer sicherlich Top. Macht weiter so.

Enrico


----------



## Hannes94 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Seehr schöne Köder die ihr gebaut habt  ,von mir giebt's auch mal wieder ein Paar neue  leider noch ohne Epoxid http://img850.*ih.us/img850/5208/foto0174e.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Josef87 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai, ich sehe das sehr zweckgebunden, wenn es seinen Dienst erfüllt und einen brauchbaren Köder ergibt habe ich kein Problem damit auch die Möglichkeit zu haben diesen Köder zu vervielfältigen, im Gegenteil finde ich das sehr praktisch! Ich will ja nicht Kunst machen, sondern Köder die fangen!

Freut mich aber trotzdem das er euch gefällt!

Hannes, die sehen super aus, hast Du mit solchen schon Erfolg gehabt? Laufen die gut?

Grüße in die Runde,
Josef


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Super Natur-Designs , ......die könnt' ich jetzt gerade brauchen !

                    Sehr schöne Jerks #6, ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dankeschön 

@ Josef
 Die Form  ist im Weißfisch-Design im Moment der Renner in meinem Gewässer  
Allerdings braucht man viel Feingefühl im gegensatz zu hochrückigen Jerks, um sie zum laufen zu bringen... da muss ich mir noch mal etwas einfallen lassen (?) Vieleicht mit zwei seitlichen Stabilisatoren.

@ Diemai
Das stimmt, die Biester mögen die natürlichen Köder im Moment grade sehr.

Über's tauschen lässt sich gerne reden :m , besonders bei so bekanten Köderbastlern 


Übrigens, bald giebt's scharfe Bilder von den beiden


----------



## weberei (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes,

die Jerkbaits sehen echt richtig professionell aus! Echt klasse!

Petri Heil,
weberei


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> @ Josef
> Die Form ist im Weißfisch-Design im Moment der Renner in meinem Gewässer
> ...


 
Eventuell die Trimmbleie recht flach hämmern und anstatt Bohrungen flache Taschen mit'm "Dremel" einfräsen , ....vielleicht auch noch auftriebsstärkeres Material wählen .

Vielleicht auch die Jerks etwas breiter gestalten und den Bauch "V"-förmig ausführen , ........das alles bringt eine bessere aufrechte Schwimmlage , der Jerk legt sich beim Rucken nicht so schnell auf die Seite , was wiederum in eine bessere Gleit-Bewegung resultiert .

'Ne kleine Heckflosse wie beim "Manta" dürfte diesbezüglich auch 'was bringen .

...........einem Ködertausch wäre ich prinzipiell nicht abgeneigt , .......allerdings nicht jetzt zur Hochsaison , ...komme jetzt kaum zum Basteln , ...bzw. dazu , geschnitzte Rohlinge fertigzustellen !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön das sie euch gefallen 

Danke für den Tipp diemai
Ich habe es vorhin mal an einem Jerk den ich fix gebastelt habe ausprobiert, mal sehen ob es was bringt .

Derzeit rotieren 4 Jerkbaits  in meinem Köderrad, wovon 3 die ich schon vor längerer Zeit lackiert habe das Epoxid nich drauf behalten wollen...  Ich schätze mal das ich sie mit fettigen Fingern angefasst habe, hoffentlich geht das bei der  zweiten und dritten Schicht wieder weg .


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen,

hat jemand evtl. eine Idee? 
Habe immer wieder Probleme mit der Haftung der ersten Epoxyschicht nach dem Airbrushen.

Ich fasse die Köder nie an, so dass sie nicht durch Berührungen kontaminiert werden. Zeitweise habe ich auch 2K Klarlack drüber gesprüht, was aber keine wirkliche Verbesserung der Situation brachte. Die Köder sind ausgegast und trocken. Das Harz (300+LS)  hat eine Temp. von rund 20°C, ist beim Auftrag leicht angezogen und das Karussell dreht sich unter einem Wärmestrahler. Verwende Createx Auto Air. Raumtemp. im Keller rund 20°C, Luftfeuchtigkeit normal.


----------



## diemai (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat jemand evtl. eine Idee?
> Habe immer wieder Probleme mit der Haftung der ersten Epoxyschicht nach dem Airbrushen.
> ...


 
Kenne mich damit ja leider garnicht aus , ........aber kann es sein , das durch den Kompressor Schmieröl versprüht wird ?

Hast du das bei anderern Farbsorten /Malmethoden auch ?

Ich hatte vor Jahren 'mal "Envirotex" Topcoat , ....auf manchen Ködern hatte der sich nach kleinen Beschädigungungen großflächig abgelöst , weil Wasser 'druntergekommen ist(und wohl auch , weil er garnicht erst richtig angehaftet hatte) , ......bei anderen Ködern aber wiederum nicht , obwohl alle gleich behandelt wurden , ...........vielleicht lag das damals am verwendeten Teakholz , ....ich weiß es echt nicht !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, das ist oft das Problem bei Etex, das kenne ich auch.

Mein Kompressor ist ölfrei (http://www.rowi.de/web/produkt_detail.asp?artikelgruppe=10201&produktid=212) die Pistole (Evolution two in one) auch.


Verwende eigentlich nur Auto Air und brushe oder tupfe, mit bekannten Ergebnis. Schwedische Bekannte, die auch Köder bauen (u.a. Glures) brushen auch mit Auto Air und haben wohl keine Probleme.


----------



## bild (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit einer Schicht matten Klarlack vor dem Epoxy wird die Haftung villeicht besser.  Was anderes würde mir dazu auch nicht einfallen.

MfG
Niklas


----------



## Naghul (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat jemand evtl. eine Idee?
> Habe immer wieder Probleme mit der Haftung der ersten Epoxyschicht nach dem Airbrushen.
> ...




hi,
was verstehst du unter "problemen mit der haftung". mehr Info wäre von vorteil um dir helfen zu können.


----------



## Frosch38 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes kligt ja wie mein Problem. Immer wieder das Harz pinseln bis der Aushärteprozes einsetzt dann wird es. #6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Haftungsproblem meine ich, dass sich das Harz von der gebrushten Oberfläche abstößt und "Fischaugen" bzw. Unebenheiten ausbildet.

@ Frosch, das ist bisher auch meine Lösung, die mich aber nicht zufrieden stellt. Denn Unebenheiten bleiben immer und ist das Harz zähflüssig zieht es mir die Haare aus dem Pinsel.
Zur Zeit gehe ich so vor, in dem ich wie o.g. verfahre und direkt nach fortgeschrittenem Gelierungsprozeß eine zweite Schicht auftrage, das führt zu halbwegs guten Ergebnissen. Die aber nicht so sind, wie ich es möchte.

Michael aus Oslo arbeitet u.a. auch mit C. Auto Air und bekommt bei der ersten Schicht schon eine perfekte Oberfläche hin.

http://yankeedoodoo.blogspot.com/2011/05/clearcoat.html

Edit: werde morgen mal Bilder einstellen


----------



## Hannes94 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Mit Haftungsproblem meine ich, dass sich das Harz von der gebrushten Oberfläche abstößt und "Fischaugen" bzw. Unebenheiten ausbildet.



@ Frosch38 und Pike-Piekser
Genau so schaut es nach der ersten schicht bei mir auch aus#q....
 Selbst das vorsichtige Auftragen mit den Fingern und einem Gummihandschuh nützt nichts.... Aber ich habe jetzt die erste schicht Harz ganz dünn aufgetragen, sodass die zweite Schicht die "unebenheiten" ganz gut wieder raus bekommt. Bei der dritten und vierten normalen Schicht sieht man dann nichts mehr von den Beulen.


Eigentlich sollte ich für meine Mündlichen Prüfungen anfangen zu lernen... Ich freue mich aber schon riesig auf das Testangeln mit den neuen Jerks in 2-3 Tagen,  mir kribbelt es schon richtig in den Fingern|scardie:


----------



## diemai (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Dieses Problem habe ich auch oft , .......ich nenne das "Entmischen des Lackes auf dem Köder" .

Ich verwende den schnellsten Härter von Behnke , da ich kein Köderrad habe , ........eine Mische von ca. 5-6ml reicht mir , um damit 6-8 Köder einzupinseln , bevor der Lack zu zäh wird .

Bei den ersten zwei Ködern tritt dieses "Fischaugenproblem" gelegentlich auf , ...bei den Nächsten dann nicht mehr .

Ich denke , das der Lack nach dem GRÜNDLICHEN Verrühren beider Komponenten sich noch eine gewisse Zeit setzen muß , bevor er aufgetragen wird , ........bei einer Topfzeit von ca. 20 min. habe ich diese Zeit oft jedoch nicht , ........habe aber festgestellt , das je länger ich mit dem Anstrich des ersten Köders warte , desto weniger "Entmischung" auf diesem vorkommt .

Ich behelfe mir jetzt immer , indem ich nach dem dritten bis fünften Köder , wenn der Lack im Mischbehälter schon etwas zäher geworden ist , noch immer ein wenig Lack mit'm Pinsel aufnehme und die ersten Köder mit "Entmischung" noch 'mal neu einpinsele , .......eigentlich ist es nur eine Neuverteilung des bereits aufgetragenen Epoxys , .......das bißchen Neulack im Pinsel dient eigentlich nur zum besseren Gleiten des Pinsels .

(FERKELFAHNDER VERPISS DICH)

Die Fischaugen gehen nun zum größten Teil weg , ....nach dem Zweit,-oder Drittanstrich in den nächsten Tagen sind sie eh' nicht mehr zu sehen .

Das Ganze funzt natürlich nur mit dem korrekten Mischungsverhältnis , .....stimmt dieses nicht richtig , ...gibt's auch gerne 'mal "Fischaugen" .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nach der ersten Polterschicht schleife ich das ganze mit einem 200ter Papier damit Unebenheiten wegkommen.


----------



## Naghul (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also wenn im normalfall alles gut verläuft und man alles richtig gemacht hat, dann braucht man keine schichten abschleifen, oder extraschichten auftragen um beulen wegzubekommen.

es gibt verschiedene gründe warum eine epoxyoberfläche nicht sauber glatt und glänzend wird.

gründe können sein:

1. wenn man mit holz arbeitet, sollte man kein feuchtes holz verwenden. am besten vor dem verarbeiten paar stunden in die sonne oder ein paar tage im heizungskeller lagern. gerade die leichten hölzer wie balsa oder abachi neigen schnell zu ausgasungen wenn sie mit temperatur in berührung kommen.

2.ganz wichtig, immer mit gummihandschuhen arbeiten, denn einmal falsch angepackt kann das zu haftungsproblemen kommen. wenn man sein köder komplett mit alutape beklebt, ist das kein problem, denn nach dem bekleben, das tape dann mit mind. 500 schleifpapier schmiergeln. auch wenn das tape jetzt nicht mehr so schön aussieht, das macht nichts. sobalt die oberfläche epoxiert wird sieht man die riefen und kratzer nicht mehr. nach dem schleifen die oberfläche einfach mit verdünner reinigen.

3. nach dem farbauftrag sollte man den köder entweder mit einem fön trockenen (für die ungeduldigen) oder an einem warmen ort lagern. auch hier ist es ganz wichtig, das die fertige oberfläche nicht mit den fingern/händen angefasst wird.

4. bei den farben sollten eigentlich alles funktionieren, dem epoxy ist es egal, nur trocken muss es sein.

5. kommen wir zum epoxy. wie wir alle wissen besteht das epoxy aus 2 komponenten. harz und härter. das harz ist unbegrenzt haltbar. ich habe bei mir noch harz hier rumstehen das über 7 jahre alt ist und funktioniert wunderbar.
bei dem härter ist es ein wenig anders. temperatur ist dem härter egal, was ihn das leben kosten kann ist luft und licht oder eine kombination von beiden. ist der härter in der farbe klar ohne krümmel oder ähnliches ist es noch gut.

6. ganz wichtig beim epoxy ist das mischungsverhältnis und vermischung der beiden komponenten. wenn eines der parameter nicht eingehalten wird, dann wirds nichts.
also lieber vorsichtig etwas länger mischen als zu wenig.

7. die fertige mischung kann man jetzt an einem warmen ort etwas "ruhen" lassen. epoxy entwickelt mit der reaktion temperatur und das hat zu folge das die viskosität des epoxy niedrig wird, also dünnflüssiger. je dünnflüssiger ein epoxy desto schneller gehen die kleinen luftblasen, die beim verrühren entstanden sind raus.
man muss auch darauf achten, das man zum verrühren saubere behältnisse und rührstab benutzt.

8. das 300er epoxy ist dünnflüssiger als das 600er. ich habe mich in der vergangenheit auch immer wieder erwischt, wie ich zu viel 300er epoxy aufgetragen habe. gerade wenn man eine wärmequelle im karussel hat wird es noch dünnflüssiger und es entstehen beulen oder nasen. beim 300er muss man 2-3 schichten mehr auftragen als beim 600er.

9. wenn nach dem auftragen das epoxy sich zusammenzieht (sieht dann aus wie kleine löcher), dann ist das immer ein hinweis auf unsaubere oberflächen oder feuchtigkeit die vom untergrund ausgast. 

10. sollte nach dem epoxyren nach 24 stunden die oberfläche nicht glatt und glänzend, aber eher klebrig sein, dann ist zu wenig härter oder zu viel harz im gemisch.

11. sollte nach dem epoxyren nach 24 stunden die oberfläche anfangen milchig oder trüb zu werden, dann ist zu viel härter oder zu wenig harz im gemisch.

im grunde sind das so die wichtigsten dinge die man beachten sollte.
von vorteil ist es wenn man im karussel eine externe wärmequelle hat (z.b. eine 60watt glühbirne). das epoxy verläuft besser und die haftung zum untergrund wird erhöht.

ich habe viele experemente mit epoxy gemacht und gebe euch jetzt mal ein tipp (für die die es vielleicht noch nicht ausporbert haben).
also ich habe die besten ergbenisse mit:

harz 601 + 300er härter (härter LS) dabei ist zu beachten, das man das mischungsverhältnis benutzt das auf der verpackung vom LS härter steht.

keine lust noch mal alles durchzulesen, wer fehler findet kann sie als anglerköder benutzen und behalten |rolleyes

also viel spass beim ausprobieren und versuchen beim epoxyren sich mehr zeit zu nehmen.

gruss


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, schönes Posting. Besten Dank für die Zeit. Ich spreche jetzt mal für mich...

Zu 1.

meine Hölzer beziehe ich von befreundeten Tischlern, die sie mir schon als  "Lattenware" vorbereiten. Nachden Ausarbeiten der Rohlinge, werden diese noch mit Hilfe diverser Wärmequellen getrocknet. So sind sie annähernd so trocken wie eine Packung BW-Kekse.

Zu 2.

ich benutze immer Handschuhe, der Köder ist, um Berührungen zu vermeiden auf einen Stab geschraubt.

Zu 3.

die Köder wurden bei 30°C 5h in der Sonne getrocknet.

Zu 4.

davon gehe ich ja auch aus, bei anderen geht es ja auch.

Zu 5.

das Epoxy habe ich vor einer Woche in Litergebinden gekauft

Zu 6.

die Komponenten werden auf einer Feinwaage auf das Zehntelgramm abgewogen.

Zu 7.

guter Einwand, lasse es nur relativ kurz nach dem Anmischen stehen, da 300+LS schon recht dünnflüssig sind.
Werde beim nächsten Mal die Zeit etwas ausdehnen.

Zu 8.

mit oder ohne Wärmequelle (1m Heizstrahler) eine Verbesserung gab es nicht.

Zu 9.

eine Kontaminierung schließe ich aus, da zum einen die Farbe trocken war und die Köder nicht berührt wurden.

Zu 10.

das passt bei mir immer, bedingt durch die Feinwaage.

Sollte jemand mal eine matte Oberfläche haben, liegt dies an zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Zu 11.

passt auch bei mir, keine Probleme.

Dein Tipp hört sich sehr gut an, werde ich umgehend testen.
Besten Dank dafür.


Werde es nochmal mit 2K Klarlack probieren und diesen dann mit K1000 anschleifen, sollte o.g nicht recht funktionieren.


----------



## Naghul (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Wow, schönes Posting. Besten Dank für die Zeit. Ich spreche jetzt mal für mich...
> 
> Zu 6.
> 
> die Komponenten werden auf einer Feinwaage auf das Zehntelgramm abgewogen.



das mischungsverhältnis von volumen und gewicht ist leicht unterschiedlich. je nach art musst du es anpassen. das steht bei dem beipackzettel dabei (habs leider nicht zu hand).
wenn du es noch nicht schon gemacht hast. besorg dir eine 20ml (für härter) und eine 60ml (für harz) spritze und behalte dein mischungsverhältnis bei und mach mal eine runde mit volumenmischung.

gruss


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Werde ich mal testen. Hast du Unterschiede zw. den beiden Mischvarianten feststellen können?

Mische bisher nach Gewicht, wie in der Tabelle (ca. Mitte) angegeben:

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d77.html

Anbei ein paar Bilder von den letzten Ködern.







Bei dem mit dem roten Bauch sieht man die Irritationen der Oberfläche, die ich vermeiden möchte.


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul Klasse Posting #6#6#6
Pike-Piekser schöne Jerks würde gerne wissen aus welchem Material?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind aus Buche und Eiche.


----------



## Naghul (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Werde ich mal testen. Hast du Unterschiede zw. den beiden Mischvarianten feststellen können?



porbier mal folgendes:

(600er harz) 100:60  (Härter LS)

mit spritzen dosiert.

gruss


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Pike-Piekser Wie gehst du vor mit der austarierung. Der letzte war aus Buche bei mir mit einer länge von 11,5 und 20 mm dicke. Rohgewicht 30g verdrängung 46g. Arbeite dann im vorderen Teil und im hinteren Teil ein loch auf der Mittelachse wo je 4g rein kommen und mittig zwei Kugelnje 4g fürs klappern.


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|good: Naghul!


Sehr schöne Jerk's Pike-Piekser, die Weißfische gefallen mir besonders gut:m

Meine neuen sind nicht ganz so gut gelungen ....
http://img833.*ih.us/img833/5368/foto0184w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img706.*ih.us/img706/6182/foto0193v.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img155.*ih.us/img155/5923/foto0191n.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img16.*ih.us/img16/702/foto0187a.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch und den Hechten |supergri


----------



## diemai (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

............Wow , ...was habt dir da bloß wieder alles gezaubert , ........super Jerkbaits , ...Hut ab#6#6#6 !

@ Naghul

Vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen zum Thema , .......da kan jeder noch 'was lernen:m !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pike Piekser + Hannes 94
Da schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner gern an. Echt tolle Teile
habt Ihr da gebaut. #6#6#6
Mir gefallen die Barschdekore am  besten.

@Naghul
Danke für die ausführlichen Erklärungen. Davon kann ich doch einiges mitnehmen.

Enrico


----------



## don rhabano (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes

Weiter so!

Vor allem sehr gute Hakenwahl. Entweder sind es Owner oder die Daiwa Tournaments und die kann ich SOWAS von empfehlen.

lg


----------



## diemai (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 


Die Teile hier sind zwar schon einige Jahre alt , ......habe den Schwarzen aber erst gestern 'mal richtig ausgiebig gefischt , .......war echt überrascht , wie wenig er doch in den Seerosenfeldern hängenbleibt .

Der Köder schwimmt natürlich auf und ist so ausgebleit , das die Nase unter ca. 45° aus'm Wasser ragt , .......so wird er einfach nur leicht getwitcht , wobei er leichte Geräusche und Wellen erzeugt und beim Pausieren zwischen den Bewegungen die Gummischürze im Wasser schön onduliert .

Beim Auswerfen legt sich diese Spezialschürze an den Körper an und der Köder lässt sich dadurch(und das Trimmblei im Bauch) auch gegen den Wind super auswerfen .

Diese Köder habe ich damals aus Abachi gedrechselt und den Rücken einfach abgeflacht ,..... die Schürze sitzt auf einem integrierten Zapfen , .........der verchromte Einzelhaken wurde in einen Schlitz eingeklebt , an dessen Ende eine Passbohrung sitzt , in den das Hakenöhr sowie oben 'drauf das Trimmblei eingesetzt ist , ..............die Schnuröse ist eine Schrauböse .

Diese Köder sind Nachbauten eines US-Köders , den mir 'mal jemand geliehen hat , ........leider kenne ich nicht den Namen des Originals(Suchanfrage auf LAM ist aber gestartet) !

Hatte gestern nur einen halbherzigen Fehlbiss eines kleineren Hechtes , der mitten zwischen den Seerosen stand , darauf , ..........aber das wird bestimmt nicht der Letzte gewesen sein !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke nochmals

Hier mal ein kurzes Video meiner Plötze vom WE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbVO7V-wx4o&feature=player_profilepage


@ Frosch

den Schwerpunkt auf einem Stift herausfinden und markieren. links und rechts davon ein Loch für das Blei bohren. Der Abstand definiert sich über die Art des Köders.

@ Hannes
sind doch coole Köder, die fängig ausschauen#6

@ Diemai

coole Frogs. Ich stehe auf das "frog fishing". das macht richtig Spaß.

Hier mal ein nettes Frogvid ... http://www.die-gastangler.de/2010/08/13/oberflachenwahnsinn/


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Frosch
> 
> den Schwerpunkt auf einem Stift herausfinden und markieren. links und rechts davon ein Loch für das Blei bohren. Der Abstand definiert sich über die Art des Köders.



Mit dem Stift mache ich das auch. Verteile auf der Köderlängachse meine Gewichte damit nicht der Schwerpunkt ganz unten liegt.

@ diemai interessante Köder #6


----------



## weberei (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Sehr cool die Frösche. Die sehen top aus und scheinen ja auch den Hechten zu gefallen. Bei dem einen Fehlbiss wird es nicht geblieben sein, damit geht was.


----------



## diemai (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank , Männer , .........bin selber 'mal auf den nächsten Biß auf diese Dinger gespannt !

@ Pike-Piekser

...........schöne Videos , ........dein Jerk läuft echt astrein !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hannes und diemai 
ihr had wieder klasse arbeit geliefert

gruss Ferdinand


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Wobbis macht Ihr....

mal wieder ein paar von mir.

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Zander Janky (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kann euch immer nur wieder beneiden was Ihr für tolle Köder baut. Echt toll #6

MfG


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> Ich kann euch immer nur wieder beneiden was Ihr für tolle Köder baut. Echt toll #6
> 
> MfG


 
...................selber 'mal versuchen , ......klappt bestimmt#6:m !

@ apollo2233

......die gefallen mir sehr :m, .......in Form und Farbe gleichermaßen#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

vielen dank...ich hoffe kan ich mal wieder neue fertigen. Mal sehen. Sind kleine SR 5 und 7 cm

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Zander Janky (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

selber 'mal versuchen , ......klappt bestimmt#6:m !
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Ich hab kein Plan,wie man Wobbler selber baut#c


----------



## diemai (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zander Janky schrieb:


> selber 'mal versuchen , ......klappt bestimmt#6:m !
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Ich hab kein Plan,wie man Wobbler selber baut#c


 
Außer natürlich hier im Thread guckst du hier :

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/

oder auch hier :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjmefnZ13YQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPIwwO2qrpM&feature=related

oder etwas Einfaches :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNlPcvJzFeA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BncrfcQbunM&feature=related

YouTube und "Tante Google" geben bestimmt auch noch viel mehr her , .....ansonsten auch das :

http://www.amazon.de/Wobbler-Hans-Nordin/dp/3275013092

(Gibt's auch als billigeren Nachdruck) 

..............denk 'dran , ....der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt:q:m !

............aber Achtung , .......dramatisch hohe Suchtgefahr , ......wenn du erstmal deinen ersten Fisch auf Eigenbau gefangen hast , ist zu 99% KEINE Heilung mehr möglich:q !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Freut mich das sie euch gefallen 

Ja da sind Owner dran, für mich sind das auch die besten Drillinge die es gibt#6 da hast du volkommen Recht Don 

@Pike-Piekser
Danke für das Video ... der läuft echt gut#6

@ Diemai und apollo

Spitzen Köder!  da geht bestimmt etwas drauf Mich würde es interessieren wie die Frösche so laufen oder hüpfen 



diemai schrieb:


> ............aber Achtung , .......dramatisch hohe Suchtgefahr , ......wenn du erstmal deinen ersten Fisch auf Eigenbau gefangen hast , ist zu 99% KEINE Heilung mehr möglich:q !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Das stimmt! Aber ich denke das es ein sehr schönes Hobby ist genau so wie sich Messer basteln.


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> @ Diemai und apollo
> 
> Spitzen Köder! da geht bestimmt etwas drauf Mich würde es interessieren wie die Frösche so laufen oder hüpfen


 
Die Frösche haben keine Eigenaktion , ...sie schwimmen mit der Nase über der Oberfläche unter ca. 45° auf und werden nur leicht angeruckt  so das kleine Wellen und ein leichtes Plätschern entstehen .

Wenn sie sie dann wieder pausiert werden , breitet sich die zuvor zusammengezogene Gummischürze langsam in eine runde Form aus , bei weiteren leichten Zupfern zieht sie sich wieder zusammen .

Die Köder lassen sich hervorragend über die einzelnen Seerosenblätter ziehen , ....bleiben dabei kaum hängen , .........und wenn doch 'mal , ...mit meiner 0,15ner Geflochtenen reiß'ich sie locker 'raus ,...... dann ist nur die Stelle "verbrannt", ....an die gefährlichen , festeren Stängel unter Wasser kommt die Schnur ja nicht heran , ....halte die Rute immer aufrecht , um sie von Blüten und Blättern fernzuhalten .

Ein gehakter Fisch muß dann aber mit Gewalt möglichst schnell und oberflächennah aus den Seerosen gezogen werden , denke ich !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes94

Vielen dank. Deine sehen auch sehr gut aus. 
Demnächst werde ich die testen...

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Hannes94 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Diemai, .. das ist bestimmt genau das richtige für mein total verkrautetes Hausgewässer. Da stehen die Hechte oft  in knapp 20cm Wassertiefe direkt im Kraut 

Übrigens ist dein "Dinner-Bell" Blinker jetzt der Lieblingsköder meines Vaters... In der Warnow fahren die Hechte da voll drauf ab

Jetzt habe ich auch wieder etwas mehr Zeit zum basteln, angeln und natürlich auch für die Frauen, da ich jetzt alle Prüfungen erfolgreich gemeistert habe :vik:

Übrigens apollo2233... Auf genau so eine Farbkombi habe ich meinen größten Barsch von 43cm gefangen:m


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Super Diemai, .. das ist bestimmt genau das richtige für mein total verkrautetes Hausgewässer. Da stehen die Hechte oft in knapp 20cm Wassertiefe direkt im Kraut
> 
> Übrigens ist dein "Dinner-Bell" Blinker jetzt der Lieblingsköder meines Vaters... In der Warnow fahren die Hechte da voll drauf ab


 
..............Willste den Frosch nachbauen ?

Hier ist noch so'was in größer :

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/ca...page/2/id/2221/name/RenegadeLuresRenegadeFrog


Das mit dem "DinnerBell" freut mich sehr zu hören#6#6 , .......könntest du eventuell Bilder deiner Versionen posten , ......es gibt hier ja auch nen Blinkerbau-Thread irgendwo ......! 

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo diemai,

ich habe einen "DinnerBell" nach Deiner Zeichnung ausgeschnitten und fertig gemacht.. Danach habe ich noch 4 weitere ausgefräst.
Sie müssen nur noch gebogen werden.

Wenn sie fertig sind zeige ich Bilder.
Danke für Vorschlag, er zeigt wie einfach Blinker gefertigt werden können.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo diemai,
> 
> ich habe einen "DinnerBell" nach Deiner Zeichnung ausgeschnitten und fertig gemacht.. Danach habe ich noch 4 weitere ausgefräst.
> Sie müssen nur noch gebogen werden.
> ...


 
..................ich bin gespannt:m#6......!

.............weiter bitte im Blinkerbau-Thread:m!


                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..................ich bin gespannt:m#6......!
> 
> .............weiter bitte im Blinkerbau-Thread:m!
> 
> ...



... die Bilder ...

... danach weiter im Blinkerbau-Thread 

 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

der Tipp war super funktioniert richtig gut. Danke.

Der große Köder (Diver) ist noch mit 300+LS gemacht, die anderen mit 600+LS.


----------



## weberei (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sauber, die sehen wirklich richtig gut aus!

Insgesamt wurden hier in letzter Zeit richtig viele super schöne Köder geposted, die zum Teil echt schon das Niveau hätten, im Laden zu hängen!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
schone Frosch
@ pike-piekser
schoner saubere arbeid
@hannes 
du hast auch wieder super jerks gebaut

Hir Sind Mine letzte Kreationen 
Beim Bau hat mich zwei fliege irritiert
Beim Fischen ist es immer Catch and Release aber nicht bei dieser zwei
die Flügel sind jetzt Flossen geworden


























Grüß

Ferdinand


----------



## Pike-Piekser (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Danke.

@ Ferdin@nd
Schicke Köder, das mit der Fliege ist zu geil. Habe gerade guuuut gelacht :q


----------



## diemai (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

..............Fliegenmörder......:q:q:q:q:m!

Deine "Heiddy's" sehen echt absolut geil aus #6#6, ........tolle Designs und farben(auch die Fliegen-Flossen#6) .

@ Pike-Piekser

............schön , das es offensichtlich mit dem Lackieren endlich geklappt hat , ......schöne Jerks sind das geworden#6#6 !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinant:

die sehen super klasse aus! Die Idee mit der Fliege als Flosse ist cool  Die Designs sind toll!


----------



## raetzrico (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike Piekser + Ferdin@nt
Ich gebe weberei und diemai absolut recht. Das ist schon absolutes Topniveau was hier wieder gezeigt wurde. Hut ab Ihr zwei.
Ich bin momentan mehr beim testen der Winterarbeiten.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## apollo2233 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> 
> der Tipp war super funktioniert richtig gut. Danke.
> 
> Der große Köder (Diver) ist noch mit 300+LS gemacht, die anderen mit 600+LS.




Hallo,
den Tipp würde ich auch gerne wissen....   Sehen Super aus.

Gruß
apollo


----------



## apollo2233 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdin@nd

Sehr schöne Teile. Wie haßt Du den zweiten gemacht/effekt hingekriegt? /Barsch/
Woraus sind die Augen?

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Danke

@ appollo

das nächste Mal selber suchen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3355814&postcount=5043


----------



## Ferdin@nd (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @ Ferdin@nd
> 
> Sehr schöne Teile. Wie haßt Du den zweiten gemacht/effekt hingekriegt? /Barsch/
> Woraus sind die Augen?
> ...


 
@apollo
Das Effekt bekommt man durch zwei netten über einander zu verwenden
Erst bringt man das erste netz an und airbush dan die Farbe die man willst dan gebraug ich ein zweiter netz (das erst las ich sitzen) und airbrushe dann die nächste Schicht so bekommt man so einer Effekt
ich hoff e das du hier etwas an hast

Die Auge sind Massiv Epoxy klebbe Auge die ich kaufe auf e-bay


grüß Ferdinand


----------



## apollo2233 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Danke Danke
> 
> @ appollo
> 
> ...



Schuldige...

Vielen Dank

Gruß
apollo


----------



## apollo2233 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdin@nd

Vielen Dank. werde mal ausprobieren.

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdin@nd @ Pike-Piekser
Schöne ach was sehr schöne Arbeit. Besonders die Details der Flosse #6 |bigeyes :m


----------



## Hannes94 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So.. nach kurzer Urlaubspause mit der Freundin bin ich wieder da 

".............Willste den Frosch nachbauen ?

Hier ist noch so'was in größer :

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/car...esRenegadeFrog


Das mit dem "DinnerBell" freut mich sehr zu hören , .......könntest du eventuell Bilder deiner Versionen posten , ......es gibt hier ja auch nen Blinkerbau-Thread irgendwo ......! 

Gruß , diemai"

Ich werde sie die Tage mal aus den Köderboxen kramen, die Bilder kommen dann in den anderen Trööt 

Danke für den Link der hat mir geholfen.


@ Ferdin@nd und Pike-Piekser 
Was soll ich sagen? Wie immer Köder der Spitzenklasse! Weiter so


----------



## diemai (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

.............wünsche 'nen schönen Urlaub gehabt zu haben:m!

Bin schon gespannt auf die Bilder deiner "DinnerBell"-Versionen , ..........habe letztes WE auch wieder 'drauf gefangen#6 !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, Danke

Hier mal ein paar neue Köder....

1-4 = 23cm Diver
5-7 = 20cm Glider
8    = 17cm Glider

Bitte klicken...

http://www.bilder-space.de/show_img.php?img=202108-1309543467.jpg&size=original


----------



## ...brummel... (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne jerks wieder mal
wie schwer is den de letzte also die nummer 8


----------



## jkc (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#v

klasse!#6


----------



## Pike-Piekser (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|supergri thx

der Barsch wiegt 110g


----------



## ...brummel... (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so ich hätt da mal wieder ne frage
nun will ich mir demnächst mal epoxi holen
nun aber das problemchen ich möcht mir nich extra n köderkarussel bauen
könnte ich da nich auch 5 min ebox nehmen????


----------



## diemai (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Danke, Danke
> 
> Hier mal ein paar neue Köder....
> 
> ...


 
....................voll geile Dinger#6#6#6 , ........obwohl etwas groß für mich !

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weberei (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pike-Piekser:
sehr geniale Jerks! Der Hammer, die gefallen mir richtig gut.

@brummel:
Klar kannst du 5Minuten Epoxy nehmen! Das machen einige -mich eingeschlossen- hier aus dem Thread. Wenn du schnell bist, kannst du Köder von 10-12cm damit ordentlich einpinseln. Ich bin mit dem 5Min.-Epoxy von Conrad sehr zufrieden!
Der Preis ist im Vergleich zu "normalem" Epoxy jedoch höher!


----------



## ...brummel... (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke weberei
gut dann werd ich wohl demnächst bestellen#6


----------



## ...brummel... (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

für wie viele köder reichen denn 200gr ungefähr??


----------



## weberei (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das reicht schon für einige! Ich habe 2x100ml (also je 100 Harz und 100 Härter) und arbeite schon seit langer Zeit damit. Ich habe in der zeit schon sehr viele Wobbler gemacht. Ich muss aber auch ehrlich sagen, dass ich durch mein Material (den Hartschaum von nepomuk), dass im Gegensatz zu Holz kein Wasser zieht, nurnoch eine Epoxyschicht als Finish mache! Aber trotzdem wirst du schon einige Wobbler damit einpinseln können.


----------



## ...brummel... (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gut zu wissen den wirds demnächst wohl mal wieder ne bestellung geben


----------



## Ferdin@nd (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*@Pike-Piekser*

klasse Arbeit und die Farbe Kombi ist fast echt
 
grüß Ferdinand


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs! Freut mich, dass sie gefallen.


----------



## diemai (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

............nachdem ich am WE 'n paar Bisse auf solche ähnlichen Köder gehabt habe , hab' ich mich nun entschlossen , noch 'n paar mehr zu bauen !

Hier ist er , der erste Prototyp-Rohling des "PoppingPadFrog" , ...gestern geschnitzt aus leichtem Abachi , Maße B X H X L ca. 28 X 25 X 67(ohne den Stummel für die Gummischürze) .

Liegt jetzt schon im Leinölbad , .....ich muß mir im Amiland noch unbedingt mehr solcher Schürzen bestellen , ...dieses hier ist meine Letzte .

Der Haken(Spinnerbait-Trailerhook aus USA) wird nachher mit Epoxykleber eingegossen , ....ausgebleit wird im Wassereimer , so das der Köder nachher ca. 30° bis 45° schwanzlastig aufschwimmt und nur ca. die obere Hälfte der Kopfaushöhlung herausschaut .

Durch den flachen Boden des "Frosches" hoffe ich , das dieser sich dann schön über die Seerosenblätter ziehen läßt , ohne allzuoft hängenzubleiben , ........er darf dabei ja auch nicht auf die Seite umkippen .

Wird wohl diese Saison nicht mehr fertig , .........angeln ist angesagt , .......obwohl z. Zt. die Anzahl meiner geschnitzten Rohlinge(Jerks und Wobbler) fast täglich wächst|bigeyes!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...............so , ............noch das letzte Bild :


----------



## apollo2233 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

paar wobbis gebaut:


----------



## apollo2233 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch welche....


----------



## ...brummel... (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöner frosch diemai sieht interessant aus das ding
und schöne wobbs apollo2233


----------



## weberei (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai:
Wieder sehr gute Vorarbeit! Den muss man von Hand erstmal so genau hinbekommen |bigeyes 

@apollo:
Die Wobbler sind dir super gelungen. Allesamt sehen sie top aus


----------



## apollo2233 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ...brummel...
@ weberei

Vielen Dank!

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schauen sehr interessant aus, deine "Popp-Frösche" Dieter.
Ich bin schon mal gespannt wie das Endergebniss ausschaut:q

Ich habe bei mir auch schon einen dieser Frösche rumliegen, jedoch habe ich ihm 'nen spitzes Hinterbein aus einem  riesigen Kamikatsu Widegap Haken gemacht.  Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu diesen relativ teuren  Gummifransen wie bei deinem Frosch. Vieleicht könnte man ein Kondom oder einen Luftballon so zerhacken? 

Deine Wobbler werden auch von mal zu mal besser Apollo2233 die gefallen mir echt gut #6, besonders der Goldi mit dem roten Muster. Wie bekommt man das so schön und sauber hin? Etwa Zahnstocher?


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin mal gespannt drauf wie deine ersten aussehen Brummel


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu diesen relativ teuren Gummifransen wie bei deinem Frosch. Vieleicht könnte man ein Kondom oder einen Luftballon so zerhacken?


 
Wie wäre es mit den Gymnastik Gummibändern mit denen die älteren Damen trainieren. Sind recht dünn und gibts auch in grün. Gab es mal in der Apotheke als kostenlose Beigabe zum Venentraining oder so etwas in der Art.....

http://shop.ebay.de/i.html?_from=R4...&_nkw=Gymnastikband&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bulettenbär, werde ich mal ausprobieren wenn ich sie finde


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Vieleicht könnte man ein Kondom oder einen Luftballon so zerhacken?
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Da hat man noch mehr möglichkeiten. Geschmacksrichtungen, Noppen usw. #6


----------



## ...brummel... (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja Hannes94 ich werd demnächst also innerhalb von 5 wochen (in den ferien) noch bilder reinstellen nur weiß ich noch nich ob ich noch epox ran bekkomm in der zeit:g

ich hatte aber auch schon mal welche reingestellt

@Frosch38
aber die noppen bringen ja nichts wenn mann sie zerhackt|supergri


----------



## apollo2233 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Schauen sehr interessant aus, deine "Popp-Frösche" Dieter.
> Ich bin schon mal gespannt wie das Endergebniss ausschaut:q
> 
> Ich habe bei mir auch schon einen dieser Frösche rumliegen, jedoch habe ich ihm 'nen spitzes Hinterbein aus einem  riesigen Kamikatsu Widegap Haken gemacht.  Jetzt bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer Alternative zu diesen relativ teuren  Gummifransen wie bei deinem Frosch. Vieleicht könnte man ein Kondom oder einen Luftballon so zerhacken?
> ...




Hier habe ich schon über den Mußter geschrieben: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3314990#post3314990 

4902-er Beitrag. Damit kan man sehr gut arbeiten...

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Hannes94 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Apollo, das werde ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren .  Da muss ich echt noch Blumen verschenken *lach*


Die Hechte mögen bestimmt kein Bananen oder Erdbeer Aroma  da muss wohl das gebrauchte fischige ran

Spaß bei Seite, ich werde beides mal ausprobieren... also die Gymnastikbänder und die Gummis


----------



## diemai (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ appollo2233

.............absolut schöne Wobbler von dir , ....sehr vielfältige Farbdesigns , ....echt 'ne Spitzenarbeit #6#6!

@ all

..........was ihr euch da für'ne Gedanken wegen der Siliconschürzen macht , ........Kondome und Gymnastikbänder , .......Gymnastikbänder nehme ich für Zwillen-Gummis und..... Kondome , ........na ja , egal#c:m , ......so'ne Siliconschürzen kosten nicht viel mehr als'n Kondom(Gymnastikbänder sind auch nicht soooo billig) , ....und sie sind so bequem zu montieren .

Schade , das man diese Siliconschürzen hierzulande kaum bekommt , kann man aber problemlos und günstig über's US-Ebay bestellen .

Habe mir hier gestern 6 Packungen zu zwei oder drei Stück in 2 3/4 Zoll Länge bestellt , .........gelöhnt habe ich 24,57 $ bei einem Kurs von ca. 1 : 1,38 , ........incl. Versand , .......dafür bekommt man auch nicht viel mehr Noppen-Kondome als Köderschürzen , ......und Import-Zollabgaben werden bei der geringen Summe auch nicht erhoben !:q!

http://shop.ebay.de/droy19580209/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Werde also definitiv noch mehr solcher Köder bauen.........vielen Dank für eure netten Worte !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Appollo
toller Wobbler 

und Diemai 
bin gespant wie dien Frosch aus seht mit Farbe

Grüß Ferdinand


----------



## Hannes94 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für den Link Dieter, allerdings habe ich schon etwas  anderes gefunden


----------



## apollo2233 (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Veilen Dank an allen.

Eine frage bezüglich mit Farben. Habe gehört dass gewisse Fischarten nur paar Farben erkennen können und dass am besten zu prüfen unter UV licht.... na ja,hängt vom Wasserfarbe auch ab... Was sagt Ihr?

Gruß
apollo


----------



## basshunt.er (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!
Ich habe mich seit längerem nicht gemeldet, aber das hat einige Gründe. Ich habe mich in eine Experimentier-Phase gestürzt, um den ultimativen Wobbler-Dip zu finden. Dies ist mir nun gelungen. Ich habe Polystrol-Becher in Lösungsmittel gelöst. Das Lösungsmittel muss Xylol oder Tylol entahlten, damit sich das Polystrol komplett löst. Es ergibt eine weisse "Masse", die ich mit dem Lösungsmittel soweit verdünnt hab bis es meinen Anforderungen genügt. Der Dip überzieht das Holz mit einer dünnen Plastikschicht die durch mehrnaliges tauchen verstärkt werden kann. Man kann das Holz nun nicht mehr verkratzen oder eindrücken (Balsaholz!). Ich habe noch nicht getestet ob sich dieser Dip mit Gewissen Farben verträgt oder nicht. Wenn ich eine Kamera und meine Airbrushanlage wiederhabe, werde ich einige Fotos reinstellen. Die Inspiration für diesen Dip habe ich mir von Koederdesign und dem baltischen Angelforum " Striborg " besorgt vlt. ist das einigen ein Begriff. Bei Fragen einfach Fragen.
Mfg
basshunt.er


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



basshunt.er schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe mich seit längerem nicht gemeldet, aber das hat einige Gründe. Ich habe mich in eine Experimentier-Phase gestürzt, um den ultimativen Wobbler-Dip zu finden. Dies ist mir nun gelungen. Ich habe Polystrol-Becher in Lösungsmittel gelöst. Das Lösungsmittel muss Xylol oder Tylol entahlten, damit sich das Polystrol komplett löst. Es ergibt eine weisse "Masse", die ich mit dem Lösungsmittel soweit verdünnt hab bis es meinen Anforderungen genügt. Der Dip überzieht das Holz mit einer dünnen Plastikschicht die durch mehrnaliges tauchen verstärkt werden kann. Man kann das Holz nun nicht mehr verkratzen oder eindrücken (Balsaholz!). Ich habe noch nicht getestet ob sich dieser Dip mit Gewissen Farben verträgt oder nicht. Wenn ich eine Kamera und meine Airbrushanlage wiederhabe, werde ich einige Fotos reinstellen. Die Inspiration für diesen Dip habe ich mir von Koederdesign und dem baltischen Angelforum " Striborg " besorgt vlt. ist das einigen ein Begriff. Bei Fragen einfach Fragen.
> Mfg
> basshunt.er


 
Hört sich sehr interessant an , .....habe auch schon 'mal versucht , Styropor in Aceton zu lösen , funzte aber nicht , .......ergab nur so'ne milchige "Watte" am Behälterboden !

Welches Lösungsmittel hast du verwendet und wie lange dauert es , bist sich die Becher auflösen ?

Wieviele Becher sind überhaupt nötig und was für Becher genau(Kaffeeautomatenbecher , Joghurtbehälter , .....????) .

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!
@Diemai
Ich habe Nitro-Universal Verdünnung benutzt, die über 50% Tylol entielt. Ich habe ungefähr 12 Kaffe-Polystrol Becher ausm Supermarkt kleingeschnitten und gelöst. Der ganze Lösevorgang beträgt max: 1 h. Aber ich musste die Becher nacheinander Lösen, da das Glas für alle Becher nicht gereicht hätte. Nachdem alle Becher gelöst waren setzte sich auch hier unten das Polystrol und oben das Nitro ab. Ich habe das Nitro welches noch im Glas war weggeschüttet und neues obendrauf geschüttet und jedesmal das Glas kräftig geschüttelt, damit sich das Polystrol und das neue Nitro verbinden. Das hat auch sehr gut geklappt. Ich habe solange Nitro hinzugefügt bis ich die Konsistenz von erwärmten Epoxyd hatte. Ich habe schon einen kleinen Barschwobbler damit überzogen und man muss wirklich dünne Schichten machen, da sich sonst das Nitro in kleinen Blasen sammelt und nicht verdampft. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.
Gruss
basshunt.er


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das klingt hoch Interessant was du da machst. Wirklich eine tolle Sache. Man könnte sogar Hohlkörper gießen. Wie lange dauert die Aushärtzeit.


----------



## diemai (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ basshunt.er

...................vielen Dank für die Info, .......werde ich dann gelegentlich noch'mal ausprobieren !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## basshunt.er (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi!
@Frosch38
Die Aushärte Zeit von einer Schicht beträgt ungefähr 15 Minuten. Wenn man mehrere Schichten übereinander macht dauert es ein bisschen länger. Hoffe ich konnte helfen. 
Gruss basshunt.er


----------



## Frosch38 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Danke. :m


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

...............habe 'mal wieder 'n neuen Rohling für die Seerosen geschnitzt , ........nach'm Fototermin darf er jetzt erstmal 'n paar Tage in Leinsamenöl baden !

Die Augen sind aus Stecknadelköpfen , ........passen ganz gut zu 'ner Maus , finde ich .

So'ne Gummischürze allerdings nicht , ....habe den Schwanz erstmal aus Latexschlauch gemacht , ......könnte mir aber durchaus noch überlegen , einen Lederstreifen als Schwanz anzubinden .

Die Maus wird später so ausgebleit , das sie unter ca. 30° schwanzlastig aufschwimmt , .....wobei das Gewicht so nah wie möglich an der Unterseite plaziert werden muß , damit der Köder sich nach dem Auswerfen auch in die richtige Schwimmposition dreht .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

echt super geworden diemai.
schnitzt du die maus mit einem normalen taschenmesser oder mit was speziellem?
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## bild (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer diemai du bist echt mies im Schnitzen. 

Wenn du jetzt noch brushen würdest .... .




MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank :m, ........aber zum Brushen bekommt man mich wohl denn doch nicht , .......#c:q !

Die von mir verwendeten Messer sind Eigenbauten , auf'm Job herausgeschliffen aus zwei kleinen Maschinen-Feilen , die ich auf'm Schrottplatz meiner Arbeit gefunden habe .

Klingenlängen ca. 3,5cm , ...eines hat 'ne gerade Schneidkante , das andere eine gebogene Schneide(wie bei einem Jagdmesser) .

Die gerade Schneide ist für's grobe Vorschnitzen der Form , die Gebogene für Feinarbeiten , ......mit ihr kann man auch hohle Flächen ausarbeiten .

Die Griffe bestehen aus Preßluftschlauch-Enden , die einfach über das Restende der Feilen geschoben sind .

Ich ziehe die Klingen vor jedem Einsatz auf sehr feinem Metall-Schmirgelpapier ab , ........sie sind ultrascharf , rasieren dann meine Haare auf'm Unterarm ohne Schwierigkeiten ab(ultimativer Schärfetest:q:q) .

Ferner benutze ich nur noch die Säge meines "Schweizer Offiziersmessers" für eventuelle Vorarbeit und verschiedene Sorten Schmirgelpapier zum Glätten !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

hast Du schon einmal mit einer kleinen Japansäge gesägt?
Die gibt es beim Tischler-Bedarf, Dick hat gute Japansägen.
Wenn nicht kann ich Dir einen Versuch sehr empfehlen.
Ich verwende nichts anderes mehr um Holz zurecht zu schneiden.
Das Blatt ist sehr dünn, gesägt wird auf Zug und ohne Druck.
Die Schnitte werden sehr genau.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> hast Du schon einmal mit einer kleinen Japansäge gesägt?
> Die gibt es beim Tischler-Bedarf, Dick hat gute Japansägen.
> ...


 
.............danke für den Tip , Theodor , .......muß 'mal schauen , ob ich so'n Teil irgendwo finde , .....erst'mal googeln , ...kann mir so garnix d'runter vorstellen , ......gehört hab' ich den namen aber schon 'mal !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............danke für den Tip , Theodor , .......muß 'mal schauen , ob ich so'n Teil irgendwo finde , .....erst'mal googeln , ...kann mir so garnix d'runter vorstellen , ......gehört hab' ich den namen aber schon 'mal !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



 Hallo Dieter,      hier:     http://www.feinewerkzeuge.de/G312030.htm      und auch hier:     http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/page/31_08_00_00_produktinfo_saegen/detail.jsf      sind treffende Beschreibungen.  Inzwischen werden die Sägen sogar in den Suppermärkten angeboten. Ob die genau so gut sind wie z.B. die von Dick?    Ich selbst kaufe die die Dick-Japansägen beim Schreinerei (Tischler) - Fach - Handel.  Normalerweise hätte ich über Jahre nur die eine Säge  gebraucht, die ich als Geschenk bekommen habe, aber immer wenn jemand gesehen hat, wie gut das Werkzeug geht und die Säge ausgeliehen hat, war danach ein neue Säge fällig.        Nach der dritten Säge ist "Nix Ausleihen" angesagt.       Gruß Theodor    Hinweis: Leider wird der Text ohne Umbrüche und in Html-Quelltext angezeigt, warum?


----------



## Hannes94 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Idee mit der Maus, das ist echt mal etwas ausgefallenes. 


 Theodor hat Recht, die Japansägen sind ihr Geld echt wert!


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Vielen Dank für die Links , Theodor , ......wirklich sehr aufschlußreiche Texte !

Jetzt weiß ich auch , wo ich diese Sägen schon 'mal gesehen habe , .......war in einem Flyer vom Discounter "Norma" , .......die haben öfters 'mal alle Arten von Werkzeugen 'drin , ....da habe ich auch meine Tisch-Hebelblechschere her !

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Naghul (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: super mäuse :m

wollt euch mal was interessantes zeigen.
 das ist der orginalköder von mir


----------



## Naghul (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nach 21 hecht sah der dann so aus. auf dem bild sieht man das leider nicht so gut, aber der sieht in natura noch derber verbissen aus, als auf dem foto:

das problem war das aluklebeband. das epoxy verbindet sich nicht zu 100% mit dem klebeband und platz dann nach den ganzen attakcen auf. werde mal den test mit einer anderen technik machen. werde berichten


----------



## Naghul (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achja einen neuen habe ich auch noch gemacht.


----------



## diemai (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 

Danke für das Lob , ....morgen wird weitergeschnitzt:q !

Sieht ja echt krass aus ,...... ist da nur die Folie ab , oder ist da'n großes Stück PVC 'rausgebrochen ? 

Bis auf diese großflächige Stelle sieht er aber doch noch recht gut aus , finde ich |kopfkrat!

Dein neues Modell ist aber auch wieder toll gelungen#6!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

naja zuerst war nen stück epoxy rausgebrochen und dann wurde es bei jedem biss schlimmer. wenn das epoxy erstmal abplatzt ist das wie eine kettenreaktion. der sieht auf der anderen seite noch schlimmer aus. die ganzen kratzer und kleinen löcher von den zähnen sieht man leider auf dem foto nicht so gut.

und ja das pu ist nicht hechtzahntauglich |supergri

naja nach so vielen fischen kann so ein teil gerne mal kaputt gehen. irgendwie haben die den zum fressen gerne gehabt. getwitcht war das einfach ne waffe.
das aluband ist halt wie eine trennschicht zwischen untergrund und dem epoxy. so ein alutape sieht schon geil aus aber für die haltbarkeit ist das nichts, zumindest wenn man hechte oder zander fängt.


----------



## diemai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Nagul

...............OK , ...danke für die Info , ........vielleicht sollte man das PU auch vor dem Foiling erstmal epoxieren ?

...............ewig halten wird so'n Erfolgsköder aber ohnehin nicht , ......löchrig gewordene Holzköder habe ich im Winter auch schon 'mal neu epoxiert , ...einfach , um 'ne neue Schutzschicht zu erhalten .

Habe auch einige Abachi-Köder , wo das Epox und an einigen Stellen auch die Farbe teilweise ab ist , ....da sie aber mit der Leinölmethode behandelt wurden , scheint denen das nix auszumachen , ........sie verlieren selbst bei längerem Einsatz keinen Auftrieb , .....und reißen tun sie schon garnicht , ...neu lackieren anscheinend nicht nötig !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....da sie aber mit der Leinölmethode behandelt wurden , scheint denen das nix auszumachen , ........sie verlieren selbst bei längerem Einsatz keinen Auftrieb , .....und reißen tun sie schon garnicht , ...neu lackieren anscheinend nicht nötig !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo Dieter,

verwendest Du das Leinöl mit einem Vernetzer, damit es hart wird?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> verwendest Du das Leinöl mit einem Vernetzer, damit es hart wird?
> 
> ...


 
.............das wird nicht hart , Theodor , ....... es wird 50/50 mit Terpentin gemischt und der Abachi-Rohling einige Tage darin gebadet .

So zieht es in das gesamte Holz ein , .....währen mind. 14 Tage Trockenzeit verfliegt das Terpentin und das Holz ist imprägniert , .........wenn es nicht mehr nach dem Öl riecht , kann grundiert werden(mit Acryl) .

Gibt aber leider gelegentlich Schwierigkeiten bei der Verwendung lösungsmittelhaltiger Farben , .....nach längerer Zeit kann das Öl "ausschwitzen" und besonders hellere Farben vergilben , ......in seltenen Fällen entstehen auch häßliche braune Flecken unter'm Epoxylack , ........ich glaube , das das auch mit der individuellen Holztruktur zu tun hat , .......es tritt wiegesagt nicht immer auf !

Bei den von mir erwähnten Ködern ist allerdings nix dran zu sehen , und die sind schon einige Jahre alt .

Bei anderen Hölzern verwende ich die Methode nicht , da gib't noch mehr Schwierigkeiten , ....auch wird der Auftriebsverlust recht hoch .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> nach 21 hecht sah der dann so aus. auf dem bild sieht man das leider nicht so gut, aber der sieht in natura noch derber verbissen aus, als auf dem foto:
> 
> das problem war das aluklebeband. das epoxy verbindet sich nicht zu 100% mit dem klebeband und platz dann nach den ganzen attakcen auf. werde mal den test mit einer anderen technik machen. werde berichten




kenn ich, so hab ich auch welche. man kann das 2K mit den fingernägeln von der alufolie abpulen, wenns einmal angefangen hat. ich dachte, es läge an unsauberer verarbeitung (fett auf folie, fingertatscher, ...). aber wenns sogar dir passiert liegts vielleicht doch am material.
Bei mir gings sogar deutlich schneller als 21 Hechte :m


----------



## FakeFish (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> kenn ich, so hab ich auch welche. man kann das 2K mit den fingernägeln von der alufolie abpulen, wenns einmal angefangen hat. ich dachte, es läge an unsauberer verarbeitung (fett auf folie, fingertatscher, ...). aber wenns sogar dir passiert liegts vielleicht doch am material.
> Bei mir gings sogar deutlich schneller als 21 Hechte :m


Ich finde nach 21 oder vieleicht auch weniger "Feindkontakten"
spich Hechten, darf er ruhig auch danach aussehen.
Ganz nach dem Motto :Viel Feind, viel Ehr.#6

Gruß, Branko


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul

einfach Klasse deine Wobbis...mit meinen komme ich nicht ran...

hier ein paar von mir


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch ein paar


----------



## bild (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Köder 

Hab hier mal nen Custom Paint Barsch ...
http://img52.*ih.us/img52/3258/dsc03258c.jpg

..und ein 14 cm Abachi Suspender als Twitchbait auf Hecht.
Die Farbe hab ich mal auf Gold Shining Wakasagi getauft .
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/1898/dsc03269zy.jpg

Allerdings brauch der noch Epoxy.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab jetzt auch mal ein paar wobbler gebastelt. allerdings hab ich ein problem und zwar mit der Tauchschaufel. sobeld ich die Tauchschaufel montiert habe, drehen sich die wobbler beim test im gartenteich immer auf den rücken wenn ich sie einhol.
wie kann ich das verhindern?
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## bild (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Blei im Bauch des Wobblers oder ne falsche Schafelstellung ?

Ein  Bild und genaure Angaben wären sehr hilfreich.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bild: wahrscheinlich lags an der Schaufel. Die war bei mir nicht symetrisch.
         danke für den tipp
ich hab vorher nochmal einen gebastelt und der läuft ziemlich gut. allerdings ist der auch zweiteilig. ich stell 'n bild rein wenn er fertig lackiert ist.

viele grüße
braisedbeef


----------



## ->x.Andi* (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute 
ich lass auch mal wieder was von mir hören. Komm zurzeit nicht mehr so oft zum Basteln und Schnitzen, wenn ich mal ne freie minute hab geh ich angeln . Dennoch habe ich den ein oder anderen Regentag genutzt. viel ist noch nichjt dabei rausgekommen lediglich ein paar Rohlinge, zwei davon haben schon den Anstrich bekommen, den anderen fehlt noch fast alles .
Anbei eine Frage ich möchte mir jett demnächst ein Köderkarussel bauen, als Antrieb dachte ich an einen Discokugelmotor, wie viele Umdrehungen sollte der pro Minute haben ? Hab welche von 2-5 Umdrehungen gefunden.
Und noch ne Frage zum Epoxyd. Brauche da bald Nachschub. Will mir dann eins von behnke holen, das ja hier einige benutzen. Welches Harz und welchen Härter könnt ihr da empfehlen? Ich tendiere zum 601 Harz mit dem 630 Härter
Achja geile Köder habt ihr alle wieder mal gebaut  weiter so !!!

lg
Andi


----------



## DrSeltsam (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Andi,

also erst mal: einen Nashornköder hab ich ja noch niieee gesehn ^^ Geil-o-mat! Wenns wackelt fängts...

Zum Epoxy: Ich favorisiere den 601 mit 650er Härter. Mein Discomotor macht 2 U/min - reicht.

Gruß
Thomas

P.S.: Ich nutze auch die freien Zeiten eher zum angeln und mein Köderboot fürs Carpen is auch noch nicht fertig - aber mein "GroßwildBruder" will demn ne Grandma um 30 cm |bigeyeshaben... mal sehn...


----------



## diemai (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

..............schöne Teile in abwechslungsreichen Farben#6#6 , ......ich sehe , du hast dir einige "Rapala's" zum Vorbild genommen .

Bei den "ShadRap"-Versionen , .......sind die Tauchschaufeln aus Lexan/Polykarbonat , ........und wenn ja , ...wie hast du sie so dauerhaft gebogen ?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ apollo2233
> 
> ..............schöne Teile in abwechslungsreichen Farben#6#6 , ......ich sehe , du hast dir einige "Rapala's" zum Vorbild genommen .
> 
> ...




Hallo,

vielen Dank.

ja jetzt habe ich paar Rapalas als idee genommen weil die zu wenig wurde  die SSR Tauchschaufel ist mit einen Werkzeug gemacht worden aus Polykarbonat.  Jetzt habe ich neue Projekte einer ist schon zu sehen gebogene Fisch die andere habe ich noch nicht fertig.

Gruß
apollo


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,
Schöne Wobbler habt ihr da so gabaut... 
Werde mich die nächsten Wochen auch mal wieder ranmachen.

Noch ein Tipp an die, die noch Holzwobbler bauen. Hab jetzt zum verschliessen vom Bauch wo die Drahtachse reinkommt mal ''Polyester-Feinspachtel'' probiert...


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... die SSR Tauchschaufel ist mit einen Werkzeug gemacht worden aus Polykarbonat...
> 
> Gruß
> apollo



Hallo apollo,

da Deine Antwort zur Herstellung der Tauchschaufel etwas mager ist, frage ich genauer:

- Wie dick war das Polykarbonat?
- War für ein Werkzeug war es denn, mit dem Du 
   das Polykarbonat bearbeitet hast?
- War da noch eine Maschine hinden dran, an dem Werkzeug?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## listerlyn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
manche von euch kennen mich vielleicht noch, ich habe letztes Jahr im September und Oktober einige Wobbler gebaut... 
z.B. die hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3111665&postcount=2537
Jetzt habe ich wieder mit dem basteln begonnen und brauche eure Hilfe:
Ich habe diesen 11,5 langen Wobbler aus Balsaholz geschnitzt und geschliffen, jetzt weiß ich nicht ob ich ihn als 2-teiliger Wobbler fertig machen soll. Ich wollte schon immer mal einen 2-teiligen machen aber ist die Form bis jetzt eigentlich geeignet?

Und was sind die Vorteile eines 2-teiliges Wobblers? ;+

danke :m


----------



## west1 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo apollo,
> 
> da Deine Antwort zur Herstellung der Tauchschaufel etwas mager ist, frage ich genauer:
> 
> ...



Das Werkzeug sieht vermutlich so oder ähnlich aus.


----------



## listerlyn (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch eine Frage: Wie wird die Bewegung des Wobblers verstärkt? Wenn man die Schnuröse hoch oder runter biegt?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Das Werkzeug sieht vermutlich so oder ähnlich aus.



 Hallo Hubert,  nicht die abgesetzten Schaufeln, ich meinte die anderen Wobbler, die haben bei Rapala nach innen gewölbte Schaufeln.  Nun habe ich die Bilder nochmals angeschaut und gesehen, dass apollo gerade Schaufeln gemacht hat.  @appolo, Deine Antwort ist bei geraden Schaufeln nicht mehr erforderlich. Ich kenne nicht alle Modelle, wenn aber Rapala gewöbte Schaufeln im Original hat, ist es zu empfehlen die Schaufeln genau so zu machen.  Bei meinen Rapala Nachbauten habe ich immer die Form der Schaufeln genau nachgebaut.  Gruß Theodor  Gruß Theodor


----------



## west1 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,  nicht die abgesetzten Schaufeln, ich meinte die anderen Wobbler, die haben bei Rapala nach innen gewölbte Schaufeln.



Achso Theodor, da hab ich auch schon mal so ein Werkzeug gesehen. War sone selbst gebaute Zange. 

Kämpf dich mal hier 
 oder hier durch, denk mal irgendwo ist das Teil zusehen.
Ich verstehe auch kein Wort, #c ab und zu hilft aber der hier.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,
hab mich da jetzt auch ein bischen durchgekämpft  Also verstehen tu ich nichts, aber ich habe da einen Link gefunden. Den ich leider schon wieder vergessenhabe -.-. ich glaube samfishing.ee oder so in der art. Auf jedenfall gibt es dort solche nach innen gewölbte Tauchschaufeln zu kaufen, ne Zange habe ich jetzt auch gesehen, aber das sah eher danach aus als wär das ne Prägezange, um einen Namen in die Tauchschaufel zu prägen. Ich kann mich aber natürlich auch irren. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich mal einen Bericht gelesen, da wurde auch eine Wölbung in die Schaufel gemacht, wenn ich mich richtig erinenre wurde das mithilfe eines Holzstückes und einer Metallkugel gemacht. In das Holz bohrt man dazu ein Loch, dann wird die Tauchschaufel erwärmt?? (um sie biegsam zu machen???) Dann auf das Holz gelegt, wo man die Mulde haben will, und dann mit der Kugel draufgedrückt.
wie gesagt es ist lange her und ob es funktioniert weiß ich auch nicht, aber ein versuch wäre es wert, so ein Loch ist shcnell gebohrt ^^

lg Andi


----------



## ->x.Andi* (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

soo hier der richtige link 

http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73&osCsid=c156f6883935803ddd642bd3c6953164

da ist man gleich auf der seite mit den Tauchschaufeln, farben usw.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Seiten. Auch wenn man nichts versteht aber mit dem Übersetzer geht es.


@west Danke :m


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Frosch38:Auch wenn man nichts versteht aber mit dem Übersetzer geht es.



??? Ich bin wohl ein bisschen blöd => ich verstehs auch mit übersetzer nicht. bzw. ich find irgendwie nichts von wegen wobbler oder tauchschaufeln. 
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## diemai (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

...............vielen Dank für die Info !

@ all

..............hat schon 'mal jemand bei diesem finnischen Shop bestellt ?

Ich hatte denen 'mal 'ne Email in Deutsch und Englisch geschrieben , .....hatte aber keine Antwort erhalten !

Hier 'mal meine neuesten Experimente , .......bin mir nicht so sicher , ob ich die so ausgetrimmt bekomme , das sie korrekt funktionieren , ..................im Moment baden sie noch in Öl .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.....................und noch einer mit Propeller :


----------



## Schxxnwxld (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

in einer Zeitschrift habe ich einen Wobbler als Marienkäfer gesehen und wollte auch so einen haben.

Bild 1, die Innenseite,
Bild 2, die Außenseite,
Bild 3, jetzt habe ich auch ein Marienkäfer.

Gruß Theodor


----------



## weberei (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war jetzt länger nicht online und hatte somit erstmal viele Wobbler zu bewundern, ihr wart echt produktiv in letzter Zeit.

Sehr schöne Wobbler waren dabei, super anzusehen!

Besonders diemai sticht hervor: mit dir wird es echt nie langweilig! Dir fällt einfach immer noch was ein, was man machen könnte  Jetzt wieder mit dem Frosch und innenliegendem Propeller/Schaufelrad. Sauber!


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Wobbler habt ihr da gebaut. 

Sehr schöner Marienkäfer schoenwald. Ist natürlich was, wenn man seine Formen fräsen kann ;D


----------



## ->x.Andi* (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
also den Frosch finde ich Klasse, wenn er dann auch so funktioniert wie er soll, respekt 
ich stecke gerade in den Planungen für mein Köderkarussel. Hab das so Grob auch shcon im Kopf wie ich es mache, Motor wird wohl ein Discokugerlmotor mit 3 umdrehungen pro Minute (oder doch lieber 5?), als Achse werde ich eine Gewindestange nehmen. Die scheiben werde ich aus ca 1cm dicken Spanplatten fertigen, durchmesser ca 20-25cm. Die befestigung für Motor und Achse werden aus OSB-paltten gemacht (hab da noch ein paar reste rumliegen) und das Ganze wird wiederum auf einer OSB- Platte befestigt.
Nun muss ich mir noch eine Verbindung von Motor zur Achse überlegen und ich möchte die Gewindestange noch lagern, denn ich denke das holz erzeugt ne menge Reibung. Hab da an ein einfaches Metallrohr gedacht, in dem die Achse dann läuft, dürfte schon eine Verbessrung erzeugen.
Wenn ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt, bitte her damit, bin um alles froh was ich bekomme  
Danke shcon mal im Vorraus

lg

Andi


----------



## Schxxnwxld (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also den Frosch finde ich Klasse, wenn er dann auch so funktioniert wie er soll, respekt
> ich stecke gerade in den Planungen für mein Köderkarussel. Hab das so Grob auch shcon im Kopf wie ich es mache, Motor wird wohl ein Discokugerlmotor mit 3 umdrehungen pro Minute (oder doch lieber 5?), als Achse werde ich eine Gewindestange nehmen. Die scheiben werde ich aus ca 1cm dicken Spanplatten fertigen, durchmesser ca 20-25cm. Die befestigung für Motor und Achse werden aus OSB-paltten gemacht (hab da noch ein paar reste rumliegen) und das Ganze wird wiederum auf einer OSB- Platte befestigt.
> Nun muss ich mir noch eine Verbindung von Motor zur Achse überlegen und ich möchte die Gewindestange noch lagern, denn ich denke das holz erzeugt ne menge Reibung. Hab da an ein einfaches Metallrohr gedacht, in dem die Achse dann läuft, dürfte schon eine Verbessrung erzeugen.
> ...



Hallo Andi,

warum Discokugelmotor?
Es gibt Grillmotoren für verschiedene Gewichte von Grillgut.
Die Motoren werden - weil in Massen hergestellt - günstig angeboten.
Das Wellenende an diesen Motoren ist so gemacht, dass Du eine gute Verbindung zu der Achse machen kannst.
Du könntest für Deine Konstruktion viel von eine Drehgrill abschauen.

Zu Deinem Achsvorschlag: "Gewindestange in einem Rohr laufen lassen..."
Dadurch wird die Lagerung "verschlimmbessert".

Mein Vorschlag für die Achse und die Lagerung:
Eine Achse aus 12 mm Alu, oder sonst ein Werkstoff den es billig im Baumarkt gibt.
Diese Stange würde ich beidseitig mit je einem Y-Lager lagern (da reicht die billigste Qualität). Die Y-Lager haben Feststellschrauben damit wird die Welle quer fixiert.
Diese Lager gleichen auch Ungenauigkeiten aus, Du kannst Steh- oder Flanschlager verwenden, was am besten an Deine Seitenstützen passt.
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit nicht hast in das Wellenende genau mittig ein Loch zu bohnen, um eine Verbindung zum Grillmotor zu haben, kannst Du auch ein Stück Schauch als Kupplung zwischen Welle und Motor verwenden. Der Schlauch wird mit Schlauchklemmen auf den Wellenenden befestigt.

So weit wich es beschrieben habe ist es nicht viel Arbeit und kaum Werkzeug erforderlich.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## ->x.Andi* (22. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diese grillmotoren kosten fast das Doppelte als Discokugelmotoren, diese bekommen ich für ca 10€, mit ein wenig glück bekomm ich sogar einen Mirkowellenmotor für lau ^^. Also der Motor, der den Drehteller dreht 
Grillmotor hab ich jetzt ab 16€ gesehen, sollte es die billiger geben, dann wäre ein Link nett. Was haltet ihr sonst so von den materialien? Müsste passen oder? weil dann beginne ich morgen mit dem bau der einzelteile und wenn ich den Motor hab Setz ich es zusammen, Foto wird folgen


----------



## Schxxnwxld (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> diese grillmotoren kosten fast das Doppelte als Discokugelmotoren, diese bekommen ich für ca 10€, mit ein wenig glück bekomm ich sogar einen Mirkowellenmotor für lau ^^. Also der Motor, der den Drehteller dreht
> Grillmotor hab ich jetzt ab 16€ gesehen, sollte es die billiger geben, dann wäre ein Link nett. Was haltet ihr sonst so von den materialien? Müsste passen oder? weil dann beginne ich morgen mit dem bau der einzelteile und wenn ich den Motor hab Setz ich es zusammen, Foto wird folgen



Hallo Andi,

gerade habe ich einen Motor gesehen für 8,50 Euro, dreht 3 Kg und hat das gleiche Wellenende und die Außenform wie Grillmotoren.

Viel Erfolg

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## west1 (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder hab ihr in letzter Zeit wieder gebaut. #6#6#6

Dieter bin gespannt wie der Schaufelradköder fertig aussieht und was der fischmäßig  bringt.



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> ich stecke gerade in den Planungen für mein Köderkarussel. Hab das so Grob auch shcon im Kopf wie ich es mache, Motor wird wohl ein Discokugerlmotor mit 3 umdrehungen pro Minute (oder doch lieber 5?), als Achse werde ich eine Gewindestange nehmen. Die scheiben werde ich aus ca 1cm dicken Spanplatten fertigen, durchmesser ca 20-25cm. Die befestigung für Motor und Achse werden aus OSB-paltten gemacht (hab da noch ein paar reste rumliegen) und das Ganze wird wiederum auf einer OSB- Platte befestigt.


Sieht dann in etwa so aus.








> Nun muss ich mir noch eine Verbindung von Motor zur Achse überlegen und ich möchte die Gewindestange noch lagern, denn ich denke das holz erzeugt ne menge Reibung. Hab da an ein einfaches Metallrohr gedacht, in dem die Achse dann läuft, dürfte schon eine Verbessrung erzeugen.
> Wenn ihr verbesserungsvorschläge habt, bitte her damit, bin um alles froh was ich bekomme



Als Verbindung hab ich eine Gewindemuffe verwendet.
Da ich nur 8er hier hatte musste ich an der Hälfte die über dem Zapfen vom Motor steckt das Gewinde raus bohren damit sie darüber passte. Quer durch die Muffe hab ich dann noch ein Loch gebohrt passend zu dem vom Motorenzapfen und das ganze mit einen Splint (Nagel durch und umgebogen) gesichert.
Ein Lager auf der anderen Seite brauchst du nicht, ein Loch im Holz reicht.

Ein Motor mit drei Umdrehungen pro Minuten reicht.


----------



## diemai (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


...................danke , Hubert , ...ich bin auch gespannt , ob sich das Ding überhaupt funftionell austrimmen läßt , ......es soll sich bei einer Rückenlandung umdrehen , so das der Haken nach oben zeigt und auch währen des Einholens nicht umkippen .

Fischmäßig sieht es so aus , das solche Köder viele Fehlbisse produzieren , .........das legt einfach in der Natur der Sache , .......aber sie fischen dort , wo kein anderer hinkommt , ....mitten in den Seerossen und Krautfeldern .

Aber ich fürchte , bis ich die fertig habe , ist das Kraut schon wieder weg , ........also nächstes Jahr......#c:m!

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die schnellen Antworten, werd heute nach der Arbeit damit beginnen, Die holzsachen kann ich ja shcon mal ausschneiden, dann brauch ich nur noch den Motor  Den Rest habe ich schon Zuhause. Wenn alles dann fertig ist poste ich mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe meine neuesten Köder fertig. Die Wobbler sind langsam sinkend und die drei anderen sind Oberflächenköder. Werden morgen getestet. :m


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,
wie man so liest verwenden viele von euch das Behnke 601 Harz fürs finish.

Eignet sich das auch für Fotofinish wenn mann das Foto auf Klopapier druckt, da des 601er ja angeblich ''zäher'' ist als das 300er.

Möchte vorraussichtlich nur fotofinishs machen, welches ist dafür besser geeignet.

Kann man mit diesen beiden Harzen auch Tauchschaufeln einkleben... oder eher.. hält es, weil bei polysterharz fallen die jedes mal wieder raus.

Danke


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie man so liest verwenden viele von euch das Behnke 601 Harz fürs finish.
> 
> Eignet sich das auch für Fotofinish wenn mann das Foto auf Klopapier druckt, da des 601er ja angeblich ''zäher'' ist als das 300er.
> ...



Hallo,
kann es sein, dass der Werkstoff von Deinen Tauchschaufeln
Polyetylen oder Polypropylen ist? Wenn Ja, hält kein Kleber und kein Harz.

Wie prüfen? Wenn die Schaufeln im Wasser schwimmen, ist es fast sicher, dass der Werkstoff der Schaufeln Polyetylen oder Polypropylen ist.

Das würde ich zuerst prüfen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## apollo2233 (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo apollo,
> 
> da Deine Antwort zur Herstellung der Tauchschaufel etwas mager ist, frage ich genauer:
> 
> ...



-Dicke vom Polykarbonate ist 2mm
-änliches Werkzeug wie @west1 in 5156-er Beitrag gezeigt hat
-eigenlich kan man auch mit eine Zange biegen nur mit sehr viel geschick.Am besten warm machen und dan formen.

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo schoenwald, 
ja, es war eines der beiden von dir aufgezählten. Deswegen hat es nicht gehalten...

Mache aber seit ein paar stück immer 1mm Alublech, die ich dann mit sekundenkleber eingeklebt hab. Hält das Polyesterharz bzw epoxy dann auf dem Alu?


----------



## weberei (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch:

Deine Wobbler bzw. Stickbaits sehen klasse aus! Die finden sehr sicher ihre schuppigen Abnehmer.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> hallo schoenwald,
> ja, es war eines der beiden von dir aufgezählten. Deswegen hat es nicht gehalten...
> 
> Mache aber seit ein paar stück immer 1mm Alublech, die ich dann mit sekundenkleber eingeklebt hab. Hält das Polyesterharz bzw epoxy dann auf dem Alu?



Hallo,

Alu und Epoxy hällt sehr gut zusammen.
Das Alu soll an der Klebestelle natürlich sauber sein, mit feinem Schmirgel etwas anschmirgeln.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

danke schonmal, jetzt aber nochmal zum 601er harz.. eignet sich das auch gut fürs Fotofinish, obwohl es laut angaben eine ''höhere'' viskosität hat?


----------



## don rhabano (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So nach langer Pause sind wieder ein paar fertig geworden.

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/4913/stickklein.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Stickbait aus Balsa 80mm (2 Rasseln intus)


http://img607.*ih.us/img607/9776/crankblauklein.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img837.*ih.us/img837/2622/rckenklein.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Hecht-Crank 95mm aus Balsa

http://img717.*ih.us/img717/9371/crankklein.jpg
Uploaded with *ih.us

Hecht Crank 95mm aus Balsa mit Wurfkanal und 4 Rasseln

An den Cranks sind Daiwa Tournament Haken, wen es interressiert.

Ein weiterer schlichter Stick muss noch fotografiert werden.

Greetz

Konrad


----------



## ...brummel... (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@don rhabano
echt geile köder der stick gefällt mir am meisten#6


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,  der Käfer ist getestet, ein Rapfen ist darauf reingefallen.  Da bei dem kleinen Köder die Drillinge nahe beisammen sind, verhaken sie sich ab und zu. Die nächsten Käfer bestücke ich nur mit einem Drilling.      Gruß Theodor


----------



## Hannes94 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Köder don rhabano!
 Klasse lackiert, und ein 1a Finish 

Von mir gibt es auch bald wieder etwas zu bewundern


----------



## ...brummel... (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so ich hab da auch mal was
hab drei davon reicht wohl ein bild


----------



## diemai (1. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ don rhabano

..........sehr feine Arbeiten , super Airbrush-Lackierungen#6#6#6 !

@ Schoenwald

...........geiler Käfer#6 , .....wie groß ist der ?

Bin seit letztem Donnerstag in einem neuen Verein , die haben da'n paar Forellengewässer , auch Lachs und MeFo sind möglich , ......brauche jetzt auch'n paar kleinere Wobbels !

@ Brummel

Warum hast du die Ösen quer angebracht , .......das ist besonders bei der Schnuröse eher ungünstig(außer bei bestimmten Glidern) ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ don rhabano
> 
> @ Schoenwald
> 
> ...



 Hallo Dieter, 

 ich gebe Dir alle Maße:
Länge = 30 mm, Breite = 12,4 mm, Höhe 13,4 mm.

 Gruß  Theodor


----------



## diemai (1. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ich gebe Dir alle Maße:
> Länge = 30 mm, Breite = 12,4 mm, Höhe 13,4 mm.
> ...


 

Vielen Dank , Theodor , .......werd' ich mir auch 'mal irgenwann bauen !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (2. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
ich hab keine ahnung ich wolts einfach mal auspropieren


----------



## diemai (3. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> @diemai
> ich hab keine ahnung ich wolts einfach mal auspropieren


 
.............es ist so unmöglich , den Geradeauslauf eines Wobblers einzustellen , .......bei manchen Glidern hingegen verbessert eine horizontal positionierte Schnuröse die Gleiteigenschaften , ......aber nicht zwangsläufig bei allen Typen von Glidern !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab ich schon geändert
läuft echt schön das teil beim langsammen einholen geht das hintere ende schön anne oberfläche zieht ne schöne welle hinter sich her 

und ich bin am überlegen mir noch nen propeller hinten dran zu machn sodas da richtig alarm an der oberfläche is
was meint ihr dazu 
wärs n versuch wert????


----------



## diemai (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> hab ich schon geändert
> läuft echt schön das teil beim langsammen einholen geht das hintere ende schön anne oberfläche zieht ne schöne welle hinter sich her
> 
> und ich bin am überlegen mir noch nen propeller hinten dran zu machn sodas da richtig alarm an der oberfläche is
> ...


 
..............ein Propeller oder Spinnerblatt hinten an einem wobbelndem Köder wirkt immer wie ein Bremsfallschirm , ........ist aber durchaus möglich , wenn  der Köder schon ohne Anhängsel sehr stark ausschlägt , .........in jedem Fall wird er damit weniger stark wobbeln als vorher .

Sanft ausschlagende Köder hingegen werden dadurch sozusagen auf Null abgebremst !

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mensch hier ist ja echt nichts mehr los...

Hier sind mal ein paar neue Wobbler von mir. Den beiden Rohlingen habe ich mal einen Kopf aus Feinspachtel gemacht, um die Kopfstruktur besser schnitzen zu können. Das funktioniert echt super gut. Einfach eine Ladung 2K Feinspachtel großzügig auf die beiden Seiten auftragen und grob vormodelieren.  Nach dem aushärten  kann man dann  ganz einfach mit dem Dremel und 'nem Cutter die Kiemen formen.

Im Hintergrund kann man meine Schraubösen sehen die ich verwende. 
Das Blei habe ich mir mal in 7mm dicke Stäbchen gegossen die ich einfach in meine Wobbler / Jerks stecke. Damit kann ich echt schneller, sauberer und genauer arbeiten :m
http://img829.*ih.us/img829/5295/foto0267v.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

Die Lackierung kommt die Tage noch, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Da werde ich sie auch mal messen und wiegen.

Mich würde es mal interessieren wie viel  Gewicht der Wobbler mit dem Epoxid zulegt|kopfkrat.

Den "kleinen" habe ich mir vor ein paar Wochen gezaubert. 19 cm hat er ohne Schaufel, allerdings gefällt mir die Lackierung nicht mehr ganz so gut...
http://img204.*ih.us/img204/3844/foto0264c.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

@ Brummel 
 Ohne Bilder können wir dir nicht helfen... jedoch würde ich keinen Propeller nachträglich verbauen da er den lauf stark verändert. Ein kleines Spinnerblättchen, was man an der Bauchöse befestigt ist eventuell eine Möglichkeit? Das macht so manchen Hecht echt scharf.

.... wie ich grade sehe war diemai etwas schneller als ich


----------



## Frosch38 (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes dein Wobbie sieht gut aus. Das mit der Gewichtszugabe ist so eine Sache, denke 2 bis 4g werden es sein. Hatte ein Stickbait gemacht der nach dem Epoxieren langsam sinkend war.:m


----------



## don rhabano (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes
Solar lässt grüßen 

trotzdem schön gemacht


----------



## weberei (6. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hannes:
Wunderbarer Wobbler und die geposteten Rohlinge sehen auch schon super aus!
Bin gespannt, wie die fertig aussehen werden.

Aber hier ist echt wenig los. Typisch für den Sommer, wo alle im Urlaub sind oder besseres zu tun haben. Ich kann es verstehen


----------



## Frosch38 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



basshunt.er schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich habe Nitro-Universal Verdünnung benutzt, die über 50% Tylol entielt.
> Gruss
> basshunt.er



Wo beziehst du diese Verdünnung mit diesem hohen Anteil. Seit letzen Jahr ist so ein hoher Anteil nicht mehr zugelassen. Habe Verdünner gefunden mit 10-40% GWE.


----------



## basshunt.er (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@frosch38
ich habs ausm Baumarkt. Es kann sein das es doch nicht 50% sind. Auf der Dose stand nur das der Hauptanteil aus Xylol besteht. Ich muss noch mal genau auf die Dose schauen. 

So jetzt noch mal zu was anderem. Ich habe im Baumarkt PU-Lack gefunden der sehr dünnflüssig ist und hart und klar trocknet. Ich werde den mal testen und berichten.

Mfg

basshunt.er


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				basshunt.er;3415603So jetzt noch mal zu was anderem. Ich habe im Baumarkt PU-Lack gefunden der sehr dünnflüssig ist und hart und klar trocknet. Ich werde den mal testen und berichten.
 [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für den Test. Bin gespannt auf deinen Bericht.#6
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> Björn


----------



## Ralle307 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

der 1K PU Klarlack hätte die idealen eigenschaften....nur härtet er nur auf blanken Holz und GFK Verbindungen so aus wie er es soll. Auf Lacken, Farben und Folien härtet der Lack leider nicht so aus wie er soll, so das er relativ weich und elastisch bleibt und leicht zu zerkratzen ist. Nicht mal als ich den Lack eine Stunde bei 70°C eingebrand habe ist er hart geworden. Teste gerade 2 verschiedene 2K PUR-Klarlacke, mal sehen wie es mit denen wird.


----------



## fischgreifer (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

tolle wobbler aber aus was macht ihr die tauchschaufeln


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischgreifer schrieb:


> tolle wobbler aber aus was macht ihr die tauchschaufeln


 
Makrolon / Lexan

erhältlich bei www.hbholzmaus.de nach dem Urlaub;-)

Kein Bastlerglas / Plexiglaus aus dem Baumarkt verwenden. Dieses Bricht.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischgreifer schrieb:


> tolle wobbler aber aus was macht ihr die tauchschaufeln



Hallo,

ich verwende Makrolon, das gibt es in unterschiedlichen Dicken und lässt sich kleben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischgreifer schrieb:


> tolle wobbler aber aus was macht ihr die tauchschaufeln


 
Alu-Blech  1,0mm bis 2,0mm geht meistens auch .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Makrolon / Lexan
> 
> erhältlich bei www.hbholzmaus.de nach dem Urlaub;-)
> 
> Kein Bastlerglas / Plexiglaus aus dem Baumarkt verwenden. Dieses Bricht.



... und kein Polyethylen oder Polypropylen, das kann man nicht kleben.
Wie kann man das prüfen? Wenn es schwimmt ist es meistens Eines von den Beiden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..............wollte 'mal wieder 'was etwas Außergewöhnliches machen , ........habe die letzten paar Tage während meiner Arbeitspausen daran 'rumgeschnitzt(bis auf Schaufelschlitz , Augensockel und Bauchschlitz alles nur mit Schnitzmesser und Schmirgelpapier gemacht) , .........morgen früh werde ich mich daran machen , das Drahtsystem für drei Drillinge zu biegen , danach kommt er erst einmal ins Ölbad .

Abachi , ca. 143 mm Körperlänge , ...Schaufel aus 3mm Lexan .

Die Augen sind aus abgeschliffenen Kunststoffperlen , .......leider ist mir der eine Sockel beim Bohren etwas verlaufen , so das das Auge etwas aus'm Kurs zu liegen kommt#q .

Anmalen werde ich ihn dann mit Modellbaufarben , wahrscheinlich weißer Bauch , gelbe Flanken und hellgrüner Rücken , ......durch die einzelnen Segmente dieser "Riesen-Raupe" lassen sich dann wohl schöne Farbeffekte erzielen !

Vielleicht wird's ja noch bis zum Herbst , .........habe Dutzende von Rohlingen in Arbeit , aber im Moment kein'n Bock zum Bemalen und Lackieren .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

 "... etwas Außergewöhnliches..."  ... ist Dir auf jeden Fall gelungen.  

Fantasie trifft Können, ergibt eine Spitzen-Arbeit!  

Mit kleinen grünen Raupen (Naturköder) habe ich schon gefischt, die wurden besser angenommen als Maden. 

Was ich gesehen habe (nicht selbst gemacht), sind rote Schnecken für Döbel und Forellen, das funktionierte sehr gut. 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## west1 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............wollte 'mal wieder 'was etwas Außergewöhnliches machen , .......



Theodor hat recht, das ist dir wieder mal gut gelungen! 
Saubere Schnitzarbeit, Dieter #6#6#6

Du hattest doch schon mal ein paar kleinere Raupenwobbler gebaut, haben die schon gefangen.


----------



## diemai (19. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald , @ west1

Vielen Dank , ihr beiden , ......habe auch noch 'ne kleine PVC-Raupe im Keller hängen , .......die hat sogar schon die erste Grundierung 'drauf|bigeyes !

Die ist allerdings aus PVC und hat 'ne Alu-Lippe , .......ist schon echt erstaunlich  ,  WIE auftriebsstark dieses Material doch ist , ...habe sogar noch Blei mit in den Bauchschlitz geklebt , dabei hat sie nur ca. 5cm Körperlänge !

Hier ist noch eine "Mutanten-Libellenlarve" , 11,5cm Körperlänge|supergri , ........liegt seit gestern auch schon im Ölbad .

Hubert , ...auf eine dieser älteren Raupen habe ich letzten Herbst einen untermaßigen Hecht gefangen , .........eine von den dreien habe ich auch schon vertauscht , glaub'ich .

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (23. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne wobbler habt ihr gebaut.
mal ne frage meint ihr ich kann die tauchschaufeln aus alten cds aussägen?
das würde für zusätzliche lichtreflexe sorgen und somit vielleicht neugier hervorrufen
viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## diemai (23. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> schöne wobbler habt ihr gebaut.
> mal ne frage meint ihr ich kann die tauchschaufeln aus alten cds aussägen?
> das würde für zusätzliche lichtreflexe sorgen und somit vielleicht neugier hervorrufen
> viele grüße
> braisedbeef


 

Herzlich wilkommen hier im Thread , ..........ich glaube allerdings nicht , das so'ne CD-Lippen besonders bruchfest sein werden , ........für kleine Wob's mag's ja gehen , aber bei längeren Lippen werden sie wohl schnell brechen , denke ich .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> schöne wobbler habt ihr gebaut.
> mal ne frage meint ihr ich kann die tauchschaufeln aus alten cds aussägen?
> das würde für zusätzliche lichtreflexe sorgen und somit vielleicht neugier hervorrufen
> viele grüße
> braisedbeef


 
Da wurde schon von vielen Leuten von abgeraten. Du bist nicht der erste mit dieser Idee. Die brechen wohl sehr schnell wenn man mal gegen einen Stein etc wirft.


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ah so dann lass ich es wohl lieber.
danke für die tipps und viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo bastelfreunde,

mir ist da eine frage in den sinn gekommen über das ich mir noch gar keine gedanken gemacht habe, und zwar was für einen unterschied macht es ob die gewichte bei jerkbaits tiefer im köder gesetzt oder eher an der unterseite des köders sind.
verändert sich die laufeigenschaft und wenn ja wie???

ich sag schon mal danke.

mfg esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> hallo bastelfreunde,
> 
> mir ist da eine frage in den sinn gekommen über das ich mir noch gar keine gedanken gemacht habe, und zwar was für einen unterschied macht es ob die gewichte bei jerkbaits tiefer im köder gesetzt oder eher an der unterseite des köders sind.
> verändert sich die laufeigenschaft und wenn ja wie???
> ...


 

Du hast dann zwar die gleiche Sinkgeschwindigkeit , aber eine geringere "Kielwirkung" des Ballastes , ....das heißt , das der Köder beim Anrucken stärker seitlich wegkippen wird und sich auch nicht so schnell vertikal auspendeln kann , ......beides resultiert in eine schlechtere Gleitaktion .

Er könnte dann allerdings etwas "wilder" auf der Stelle "tanzen"(oder auch nur müde flattern|kopfkrat#c) , sich vielleicht sogar überschlagen , .......weite Gleitbahnen so wie mit unten liegendem Ballast sind dann aber bestimmt nicht 'drin .


.....aber Probieren geht über Studieren , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das habe ich bei einigen Jerk`s von mir auch festgestellt und habe dann die Gewichte von der Mittelachse 5mm nach unten verlagert.und so eine Geschmeidige Bewegung unter Wasser bekommen. Habe dafür 8 Jerks bauen müssen um es ordentlich hinzubekommen. :m


----------



## diemai (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Das habe ich bei einigen Jerk`s von mir auch festgestellt und habe dann die Gewichte von der Mittelachse 5mm nach unten verlagert.und so eine Geschmeidige Bewegung unter Wasser bekommen. Habe dafür 8 Jerks bauen müssen um es ordentlich hinzubekommen. :m


 
Bei einigen Modellen(flache Diver-Jerks) sollte man die Gewichte sogar noch platthämmern , damit sie möglichst dicht an der Unterseite eingelassen werden können , damit sich das Teil dann bei einer Rückenlandung überhaupt zuverlässig in seine richtige Schwimmposition umdreht(und diese beim abwärts-Jerken auch beibehält) , .......von wegen der "Kielwirkung" !

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich verstehe. Die Kielwirkung ist bei mir ja noch vorhanden, aber nicht so stark das der Jerk in dieser Position im Wasser sich bewegt. Beim Zug kippt er auf die Seite und stellt sich wieder in die Ausgangposition zurück.


----------



## diemai (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe. Die Kielwirkung ist bei mir ja noch vorhanden, aber nicht so stark das der Jerk in dieser Position im Wasser sich bewegt. Beim Zug kippt er auf die Seite und stellt sich wieder in die Ausgangposition zurück.


 
.............muß ja nicht unbedingt unattraktiv sein , .....nur das bestmöglichste Gleiten erreicht man nur mit möglichst weit unten liegendem Ballast !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hannes94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............muß ja nicht unbedingt unattraktiv sein , .....nur das bestmöglichste Gleiten erreicht man nur mit möglichst weit unten liegendem Ballast !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Genau so sieht es aus! Ich habe einen Jerk der meiner Meinung nach extrem bescheiden läuft, ... er dreht sich auf den Rücken, gleitet nicht richtig und springt in alle Richtungen.  Aber er fängt richtig gut!

@ Frosch38
Prinzipiell hat diemai Recht das man das Blei unten am Köder anbringen sollte. Da das bei länglichen Jerk's oft schwierig ist  bohre ich oftmals 5-6 Löcher von unten in den Köder für das Blei (bei normalen gedrungenen Formen nur 2). Außerdem  kann man 2 kurze "Flügelchen" an den Seiten anbringen die den Lauf und die Gleiteigenschaften verbessern.
 Ich persönlich finde es einfacher gedrungene Jerks, wie den Slider zum laufen zu bringen als meine recht schlanken Eigenbauten. Die sind  Teilweise nur 2-3 cm hoch.
 Ps: wie läuft es eigentlich mit deinen Frankenstein Ködern? Ich komme nur mit mäßigem Erfolg vorran.


----------



## Frosch38 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hannes meinst du mich mit Frankensteinköder?


----------



## Hannes94 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Hannes meinst du mich mit Frankensteinköder?



Jupp, du hast doch auch mal mit Fischhäuten getüftelt? Oder habe ich da etwas verwechselt ?


----------



## igiigi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo allerseits,
ich hab auch mal ne frage. 
mein wobbler tanzt nicht so gut, hab den tauchlöffel (lippe, aus polycarbonat) nicht gut genug angewinkelt. 
kann man den mit heissluftföhn warm machen und versuchen zu biegen?
meine befürchtung ist, dass das epoxid dran leiden wird?!

oder gibt es andere vorschläge?
gruß


----------



## diemai (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



igiigi schrieb:


> hallo allerseits,
> ich hab auch mal ne frage.
> mein wobbler tanzt nicht so gut, hab den tauchlöffel (lippe, aus polycarbonat) nicht gut genug angewinkelt.
> kann man den mit heissluftföhn warm machen und versuchen zu biegen?
> ...


 

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread #6!

Ein Australier hatte 'mal auf TU eine Vorrichtung vorgestellt , mit der man Polycarbonat-Lippen in eine gewölbte Form bringen kann , ......diese wurden vorher in heißem Speiseöl erhitzt , .....wenn ich mich recht entsinne , war die nötige Temperatur so um 130°-140°C , ........denke nicht , das du das so hinbekommst , zumindest nicht ohne Schaden .

Es gibt aber eventuell noch andere Möglichkeiten , den Wobbler zum Laufen zu bekommen , ....Fotos(Seitenansicht , Draufsicht) wären nicht schlecht , um Genaueres zu sagen !

Ich teste den Lauf meiner Wobbler immer VOR dem Bemalen und Epoxieren , nur mit einer temporären Lackschicht oder Grundierung versehen , .....so bleiben mir solche Unpässlichkeiten allermeistens erspart .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## igiigi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi und danke für die antwort diemai,

mein wobbler ist bereits aktenkundig hier .))). ich hatte eine lange angelpause (epoxid alergie, dann meine anstrengede ausbildung und und und)^^ hab jetzt meinen nick vergessen und das passwort.
dennoch up ich mal heut nachmittag mal ein foto hoch. 

wäre sonst schade, der wobbler ist nur zum switchen gut! sonst läuft der nur grade wie ein brett!^^ :/

gruß

p´s auf dem foto sieht man das nicht so gut, ist aber ein geteilter wobby! soll einen verletzten weissfisch darstellen, wie ich finde ist mir das ganz gut gelungen.


----------



## diemai (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



igiigi schrieb:


> hi und danke für die antwort diemai,
> 
> mein wobbler ist bereits aktenkundig hier .))). ich hatte eine lange angelpause (epoxid alergie, dann meine anstrengede ausbildung und und und)^^ hab jetzt meinen nick vergessen und das passwort.
> dennoch up ich mal heut nachmittag mal ein foto hoch.
> ...


 


Kann mir vorstellen , wie der Wobbler "brettmäßig" läuft , .......er zieht gerade nach unten , ohne zu wobbeln , höchtens das Hinterteil "zittert" dabei etwas !

Hatte auch 'mal so einen(Einteiler) hab' den überhaupt nicht zum laufen bekommen , war später Ausschuß .

Es liegt daran , das durch Winkel und Größe der Schaufel sowie der Position der Öse keine unterschiedlichen Wasserdrücke oberhalb und unterhalb der Öse generiert werden und daher keine Hebelwirkung um die Öse entstehen kann , die dann den Wobbler seitlich ausbrechen lassen würde .

Probiere 'mal die Schaufel an der Basis schmaler zu machen(wo sie in den Körper geht) und teste noch 'mal .

Es könnte auch helfen , die Schaufel generell etwas schmaler zu schleifen/feilen , wobei sie unten aber breiter als oben an der Basis sein soll , .....sie vorne etwas zu verkürzen , könnte auch 'was bringen .

Allerdings haben mir damals all' diese Maßnahmen auch nicht geholfen , ...war'n "totgeborenes Kind" !

...............also , ....auf jeden Fall erstmal oben schmaler machen und testen , ....dannach leicht das Vorderteil kürzen und testen , ...etc,.........es gibt allerdings keine Garantie !

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## igiigi (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für den tip. ich versuch evtl. noch ne lippe dran zu kleben, um mehr leben in den köder zu bekommen.
ich merke nämlich nichts vom köder im wasser, keine kontra, nichts!
dann hab ich probleme beim führen des köders. ich hab zwar eine geladene  pistole nur sehe ich nicht das ziel beim schiessen (so ungefähr)
fuuurchtbar!!! ^^

gruß


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

hey, wollte mich bloß noch für die antwort bedanken. war ein par tage im stress und beschäftigt. (hab mir die schulter gebrochen, das wars dann auch erstmal mit angeln)
aber dann hab ich es richtig gemacht bis jetzt, hab die gewichte immer so weit unten wie möglich platziert.

bis bald und petri heil

mfg esoxhunter


----------



## SirBacke (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt nix schlimmeres als Langeweile!!

Ich war heute mal in der Garage und da fiel mir ein altes Stück Dachlatte entgegen. Was daraus geworden ist, will ich Euch mal zeigen. 

Produkt nennt sich erstmal "Dachlatte No.1" :vik:

Was meint Ihr, lohnt sich das, wenn ich diesen Holzkopp noch weiter bearbeite? War ja erstmal nur nen Versuch.... 


PS: Sehe gerade, Fotos sind nicht sooo toll. Ich denke die Kamera hat es hinter sich...


----------



## diemai (2. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

...............gerne geschehen , ......wünsche gute Besserung:m !

@ SirBacke

Willkommen hier im Thread , .......wenn du die Schnuröse vorne an die Nasenspitze plazierst , könnte er mit entsprechend Ballast in's Gleiten kommen , ........so wird er sich gleich auf die Seite legen(was nicht heißt , das da KEIN Hecht 'reinbeißen würde) .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## SirBacke (4. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo !
Dankeschön für die Willkommensgrüsse, es ist ja bald so ungemütlich draussen, das man in der Garage seinem Hobby fröhnen muss. Na und Spass macht es auch noch, das selber bauen. 

Wollte berichten, das die Einhängeöse für den Snap nun genau an der Nase des Holzkopp steht/hängt. Und wo ich schonmal dabei war, hab ich mir sogleich den nächsten Rest Latte geschnappt. Leider gibts da aber noch kein Foto davon. Kommt aber noch... Nur soviel Dachlatte II hat einen dickeren Bauch und ist etwas länger als sein Vorgänger. 

Eine Frage hab ich noch, muss der Draht (ich nenn ihn jetzt mal so...), der Einhängeösen, eigentlich unbedingt durch die Tauchschaufel oder geht es auch, das er oberhalb rauskommt (Beispiel, direkt an der Spitze vorne des Wobblers? 

Und die wichtigste Frage, die breite der Tauchschaufel, lässt den Wobbler doch mehr oder weniger flanken? Wie schaut es mit der Länge und dem Winkel der Tauchschaufel aus? Was wirkt sich den nun auf was aus? Und wie macht man, sinkende oder schwebende Wobbler? Nur mit mehr oder weniger Bleibauch?

Grüsse


----------



## igiigi (5. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SirBacke schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Dankeschön für die Willkommensgrüsse, es ist ja bald so ungemütlich draussen, das man in der Garage seinem Hobby fröhnen muss. Na und Spass macht es auch noch, das selber bauen.
> 
> Wollte berichten, das die Einhängeöse für den Snap nun genau an der Nase des Holzkopp steht/hängt. Und wo ich schonmal dabei war, hab ich mir sogleich den nächsten Rest Latte geschnappt. Leider gibts da aber noch kein Foto davon. Kommt aber noch... Nur soviel Dachlatte II hat einen dickeren Bauch und ist etwas länger als sein Vorgänger.
> ...



hi,

geht alles, versuch erst einpaar originale nach zu bauen, das hilft ganz gut da rein zukommen. mir hat es zu mindestens am anfang sehr geholfen ein gefühl dafür zu kriegen.

später dann nach gefühl. wobei ich sagen muss, ab und zu würd ich doch ganz gerne mal meinem gefühl in den arsch tretten 

öse oberhalb der schaufel, ganz klar ja!


----------



## bild (6. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wollte mal fragen ob ihr weiter wisst. Habe folgendes Problem der Köder der nach der ersten Epoxy Schicht so aussah bekam seine zweite während er sich schön drehte hat sich ein Gummiband verabschiedet  und er hatte ein paar Spuren abbekommen, da das Epoxy noch nicht ganz ausgehärtet war.
Ich dachte mir manche machen eh nass in nass mit dem Epoxy also hab ich es auch versucht doch dann komm ich gerade ins Bastelzimmer da ist der ganze Köder sau milchig. Sau ärgerlich hatte ich noch nie wenn schon nur bei zu frühem Kontakt mit Wasser aber nicht wenn der Lack noch Flüssig ist. Wisst ihr woran das liegen könnte und ob da ne Schicht Klarlack genügt damit er wieder klar ist?

Schicht1
http://img825.*ih.us/img825/8111/dsc03378y.jpg

Milchige Schicht
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/9721/dsc03382l.jpg

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ SirBacke

..............bei Flachläufern ist es so , wie igiigi beschrieben hat , ...bei Tiefläufern hingegen liegt die Öse auf der Schaufel , diese ist auch größer und nach vorne angestellt .

Baue aber erst'mal Flachläufer , um erste Erfahrungen zu sammeln , diese sind definitiv einfacher zu konstruieren und zu Laufen zu bringen !

Die Schaufel sollte bei Flachtauchern nicht viel breiter werden als der Körper , ........wird die Schaufelfläche zu groß(zu lang , zu breit oder beides) , läuft der Wobbler garnicht oder er schlägt um und schwimmt auf'm Rücken .

Es wirkt ein bestimmter Wasserdruck auf die Schaufel , eine Hebelwirkung um die Einhängeöse entsteht , die den Wobbler seitlich ausbrechen lässt , .......der Schnurzug bringt ihn dann wieder auf Kurs und er bricht dann zur anderen Seite aus , ....ergo , ....ER WOBBELT !

Wird diese Hebelwirkung durch eine zu große Schaufeloberfläche zu groß , wird der Wobler umschlagen , sofern nicht mit genug Kiel-Ballast entgegen gesteuert werden kann .

Ebenfalls die Position der Schnuröse als Angelpunkt spielt eine große Rolle , .....liegt sie zum Beispiel so , das oberhalb und unterhalb der Öse ungefähr der gleiche Wasserdruck wirkt , ......wird der Wobbler nur schnurgerade durch's Wasser ziehen .

Ein sinkender , bzw. schwebender Wobbler wird mit Ballast genau austariert , ...wobei schwebende Wobbler(Suspender) sehr selten wirklich schweben(glaube nicht der Werbung) , .......das hängt von der verwendeten Schnur , Stahlvorfach oder nicht , Hakengröße und letztendlich auch von der Dichte des Wassers ab , welche sich je nach Temperatur und Salzgehalt ändert !

@ Bild

Kann es sein , das ihr da gerade Gewitterluft hattet , ........ich meine , das es auch an der Luftfeuchtigkeit liegen kann , .........nach einmaligem Überepoxieren dürfte aber davon nix mehr zu sehen sein , denke ich !

@ all

..............nu 'mal etwas in eigener Sache :


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3436190#post3436190

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok danke für den Tipp war zwar Gewitter aber der Wobb daneben sieht nicht so aus obwohl er nen paar Stunden früher eingestrichen wurde.   Ärger mich nur mit dem Epoxy rum werde mal 2 Komponenten Autolack austesten. Oder hat mit dem schon jemand anders rumgespielt?

// Habe gerade bei Behnke endtdekt da gibt es ein neues Harz hat dies schon jemand getestet? Das heißt  Epoxidharz 3321.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ok danke für den Tipp war zwar Gewitter aber der Wobb daneben sieht nicht so aus obwohl er nen paar Stunden früher eingestrichen wurde. Ärger mich nur mit dem Epoxy rum werde mal 2 Komponenten Autolack austesten. Oder hat mit dem schon jemand anders rumgespielt?
> 
> // Habe gerade bei Behnke endtdekt da gibt es ein neues Harz hat dies schon jemand getestet? Das heißt Epoxidharz 3321.
> 
> ...


 
..........danke für den Tip mit Behnke , .....muß mir demnächt irgendwann Neues holen , da das Alte bestimmt schon flockig geworden ist , habe monatelang nicht mehr lackiert .

...........die Luftfeuchtigkeit kann sich durchaus innerhalb weniger Stunden verändern , ........eine andere Erklärung habe ich nicht , ......außer vielleicht noch einem falschen Mischungsverhältnis |kopfkrat!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab grad noch ne Schicht aufgetragen bis jetzt sieht es gut aus. 
Hoffe der Zustand hält sich so 

Falls jemand nochmal ne grobe Froschanleitung brauch bin da gerade wieder auf eine japanische Seite gestoßen. Der Hammer wie die arbeiten können.  

http://www1.odn.ne.jp/friction/makinglure1.htm

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (7. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Hab grad noch ne Schicht aufgetragen bis jetzt sieht es gut aus.
> Hoffe der Zustand hält sich so
> 
> Falls jemand nochmal ne grobe Froschanleitung brauch bin da gerade wieder auf eine japanische Seite gestoßen. Der Hammer wie die arbeiten können.
> ...


 

.................cool #6, ......alles mit'm Cutter-Messer , ....muß aber auch 'n ideales Holz sein , was nicht so doll "fransen" tut !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## bild (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja schon heftig vielleicht eine sehr weihe Abachisorte ?

MfG

Niklas


----------



## diemai (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bild schrieb:


> Ja schon heftig vielleicht eine sehr weihe Abachisorte ?
> 
> MfG
> 
> Niklas


 
Glaub'ich nicht , ......ist bestimmt 'n anderes Holz , .......jede Gegend deiser Erde hat da so seine Präferenzien , .............in Ami-Land zum Beispiel gibt's überhaupt kein Abachi zu kaufen , ........und die Aussies benutzen auch Hölzer , von denen wir hier noch nie gehört haben(die sind aber bei Weitem nicht weniger zum Köderbau geeignet)!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## edoA (12. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte einen eigenen Thread aufgemacht zum Thema Wobbler-Tuning.

Hierbei ging es um folgendes Thema:
[...]
habt ihr schon mal versucht einen Wobbler vom Floater zum Slider/Suspender zu wandeln?

Wenn ja, hat das geklappt, und wenn nochmal ja, wie habt ihr das gemacht ?

Ich habe einen X-Rap Jointed Shad, und den würde ich gerne so führen, dass er mir bei den Stopps nicht auftreibt. Also nach Möglichkeit schwebend.
[...]


----------



## Hannes94 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soo Jungs,

hier sind die beiden Wobbler  die ich letztens unlackiert gepostet habe  Der Forelle fehlt allerdings noch die Tauchschaufel .


Nebenbei nochmal meine Farben die ich verwende.
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/9339/foto0283w.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img88.*ih.us/img88/2300/foto0286e.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://img402.*ih.us/img402/6514/foto0290j.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

http://img846.*ih.us/img846/6209/foto0288e.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch


----------



## bild (12. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Barsch gefällt mir echt sehr  

Hast dich sehr weiterentwickelt merkt man heftig.

MfG

Niklas


----------



## joey96 (13. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@eodA Füll ihn mit Blei und schau mit wie viel du ihn austarieren kannst...


----------



## bild (13. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir jemand mal verraten wie ich villeicht mein Problem gelöst bekomme. Folgendes da mein Epoxy nicht so gut glänzt wie mit Klarlack sprühe ich immer Klarlack drauf als "Endschicht".  In letzter Zeit wir der Aufgesprühte Klarlack aber nicht komplett glatt sondern er bildet während des trocknens kleine Punkte welche dann später durchschimmern (Sieht aus als ob es so ein spezial Effekt wäre ) . Nehm ich einfach zu wenig Lack was ich nicht glaube oder liegts am Lack?

MfG

Niklas


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie viel Blei braucht man eigentlich?? 
Ich meine, ein Bekannter sagte, die brauchen kein extra Blei, weil die Tauchschaufel den Wobbler runterzieht. Und die sind insgesamt doch eh nur 1g leichter als die Originale. 

Und ich habe immernoch Probleme mit dem Befestigen der Ösen. Ich finde einfach keine passenden, kleinen Ösen, die auch die nötigen 8 oder 9 kg aushalten. 
Und eine Achso wollte ich eigentlich nicht biegen...


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Wie viel Blei braucht man eigentlich??
> Ich meine, ein Bekannter sagte, die brauchen kein extra Blei, weil die Tauchschaufel den Wobbler runterzieht. Und die sind insgesamt doch eh nur 1g leichter als die Originale.
> 
> Und ich habe immernoch Probleme mit dem Befestigen der Ösen. Ich finde einfach keine passenden, kleinen Ösen, die auch die nötigen 8 oder 9 kg aushalten.
> Und eine Achso wollte ich eigentlich nicht biegen...



 Hallo,  
wenn ein Wobbler geringfügig leichter ist als das Original, läuft er meistens besser. Der Nachteil ist, dass man ihn nicht so weit werfen kann.  Um wirklich sicher zu gehen, dass die Einhängung viele Kilo aushält, ist eine Achse der sicherste Weg. Mit hat einmal ein Waller einen 11 mm - Rapala - Nachbau schwer beschädigt, aber die Achse (Drahteinlage) hat gehalten.  
 Gruß Theodor


----------



## Jungangler97 (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke. Aber wie dick sollte der Draht sein?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Aber wie dick sollte der Draht sein?



 ... für kleine Wobbler nehme ich 0,6 mm für größere Wobbler 0,8 bis 1 mm.

 Der Draht ist rostfreier Federdraht halbhart, den letzte Draht habe ich von hier:

saliha.richter@gmx.de
bezogen und bin mit damit sehr zufrieden. 

Noch eine Bemerkung zu den Werkzeugen:
- Eine kleine stabile Flachzange,
- eine Rundzange die kurze Schnäbel hat die dünn sind 
   und sich nicht verbiegen.
   Dünn damit man wirklich kleine Ösen biegen kann.
- Ein kurzer Seitenschneider oder Knippzange.

 Kein Seitenschneider für Elektro, die sind schön und praktisch aber nicht für harten Stahl.
Ob die Werkzeuge schön vernickelt sind und isolierte Griffe haben ist unwichtig, stabil und handlich ist wichtig.

 Am besten - wenn vom Baumarkt - ein Stück harter Draht mitnehmen und den Verkäufer fragen ob das jeweile Werkzeug dafür geeignet ist. Er wird (fast) immer "Ja" sagen, dann soll er zeigen, wie er eine Öse biegt, und den Draht abzwickt, ohne dass der Seitenschneider an den Schneiden Macken hat.

 Wie man geschickt Ösen biegt, dafür findest Du bestimmt Anleitungen im Netz.

 Viel Erfolg 
 Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

habe folgende Folie durch Zufall entdeckt: http://www.ebay.de/itm/BARE-METAL-F...574?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e8346d76

Kennt die einer? Alle anderen hier vorgestellten kenne ich schon. Diese scheint mir besonders geeignet, jedoch vom Preis her uninteressant.....

Gruß,

Björn

PS: Eine extrem dünne und gut schmiegsame Perlmuttfolie suche ich aber immer noch...


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist Blattmetall, genau wie Blattgold.


----------



## diemai (15. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...........richtig teuer , das Zeugs|bigeyes !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier ist einer meiner letzte









Grusse Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (17. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Teil , Ferdinand #6, ........diese Folie macht echt 'was her , ....toller Effekt !

......was ist denn das für 'ne Folie , wenn man fragen darf ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Super Teil , Ferdinand #6, ........diese Folie macht echt 'was her , ....toller Effekt !
> 
> ......was ist denn das für 'ne Folie , wenn man fragen darf ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
@diemai,

die kan man hier bekommen
http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/login.php?osCsid=c156f6883935803ddd642bd3c6953164

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (17. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> @diemai,
> 
> die kan man hier bekommen
> http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/login.php?osCsid=c156f6883935803ddd642bd3c6953164
> ...


 
............vielen Dank für die Info , hatte dort letztes Jahr schon 'mal 'ne Email in Englisch und Deutsch hingeschrieben , .....kann ja kein Finnisch , ......hatte damals aber keine Antwort bekommen .

Welche "Verkehrssprache" benutzt du denn ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (17. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Ich habe es ins englisch gemacht und die communication war super

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## Naghul (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> hier ist einer meiner letzte
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hi, die folie lässt sich echt bescheiden verlegen, weil sie recht dick ist, aber du hast es echt gut hinbekommen ferdinand #6#6#6


----------



## Ferdin@nd (19. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hi, die folie lässt sich echt bescheiden verlegen, weil sie recht dick ist, aber du hast es echt gut hinbekommen ferdinand #6#6#6


 
Danke Naghul

dieser ist super gelungen aber ich hatte auch einert in silber
der ist leider mist lungen

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schick Ferdinand #6#6#6
Die Folie hat eine tolle Optik und das Finish sieht richtig lecker aus.:k


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hej Ferdinand,

Super Baits hast Du da gezaubert. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den Folien. Dann muss ich doch wohl bei dem Finnen bestellen...... Geht kein Weg dran vorbei.

Warum sehen deine Köder genau so aus wie die von "Eric de Lange" die bei Lureparts verkauft werden? Zufall?|kopfkrat

Viele Grüße,

Björn


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie ist denn dieser raffinierte Übergang zur SChnuröse gemacht? ausgesägt oder mit Epoxy geformt? Sieht sehr professionell aus!


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wie ist denn dieser raffinierte Übergang zur SChnuröse gemacht? ausgesägt oder mit Epoxy geformt? Sieht sehr professionell aus!



Da muss nichts geformt werden. Bei mehreren Schichten Epoxy bildet sich das automatisch. Das Epoxy kriecht an der Öse. Ich muss die Ösen nach 3 Schichten Epoxy immer mit dem Messer freischneiden.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Ferdin@nd (21. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hej Ferdinand,
> 
> Super Baits hast Du da gezaubert. Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den Folien. Dann muss ich doch wohl bei dem Finnen bestellen...... Geht kein Weg dran vorbei.
> 
> ...


 
@ Bjorn,

das koder van Erik war nich special ein insperation
ich habe mehreren van diese modellen







und Bjorn hat recht mit den Öse das komt durch mehreren Schichten Epoxy


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ferdinand

Sehr schöne Sammlung! Gefällt mir! Alle Farben sind dabei! TOP#6


----------



## Ferdin@nd (23. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @ferdinand
> 
> Sehr schöne Sammlung! Gefällt mir! Alle Farben sind dabei! TOP#6


 
@ bjorn

leider habe ich van die allen nur einer selbst bemahlt
aber es sind alle top koder


----------



## west1 (29. September 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile sind auf den letzten Seiten wieder zu sehen! #6#6#6

Ich denk ich werde demnächst auch mal wieder anfangen ein paar neue zubauen!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieser habe ich gerade fertig




























Grusse Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdinand

............Sehr schöne Farbdesigns hast'e da wieder fabriziert , .....echt geil #6#6#6!

                                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

servus leute,

hab gedacht ich poste mal mein köderkarusell das aus holzresten entstand. zuerst war das mal eine vorrichtung in die ich die jerks zum troknen der farbe gehängt habe. jetzt einfach nur das karusell dazwischen geklemmt.


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

............erfolgreiches Recycling , würd' ich sagen#6 !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pferdinand: Ich liebe dein natural perch pattern!

@esoxhunter: The Roach und der EP Glider sind beide eine super Auswahl!


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär

danke, muss aber sagen das ich The Roach noch nie ausprobiert hab. mal kucken ob sie läuft. 
werde sie euch alle zeigen wenn sie fertig sind mit karusellfahren
hab bei denen meine ersten airbrush versuche gestartet. 
einige sind beim aussägen auch krumm und buckelig geworden weil ich auch zum ersten mal mit der dekupiersäge gearbeitet habe.
außerdem hab ich einen versuch gestartet.
ich habe vier aus buchenholz und die selben vier aus kiefer gemacht um mal den direkten vergleich im wasser zu haben.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so leute, 

hier mal meine neuen jerks. wie schon erzählt waren das meine ersten airbrush versuche, deshalb bitte etwas nachsicht. und wie man bei der tigerente sieht hab ich es mit der dekupiersäge auch noch nicht so
drauf ;-)
die ersten vier sind aus buche und fünf bis acht aus kiefer





















die folgenden sind aus kiefer:





















hier nochmal alle zusammen, quasi jerks am stangerl


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

Sehen doch sooo schlecht nicht aus#6 !

Der "Heiddy" gefällt mir am besten(vielleicht weil ich auf so'n Teil , übrigens auch im Barsch-Design , vorhin 'nen Zander gefangen habe) , ......bin absoluter Fan dieses Modells !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@esoxhunter,
die sehen alle ganz gut 

ich habe nur ein rat nimm bitte kein Kiefer 
dann Kiefer ist ganz sanft und nimmt ganz schnell Wasser in sich auf wen ein Hecht ein Loch drin hat gebissen 
und dann hast du Chance das dein jerk “knalt“ und das ist schade
Merantie oder Mahonie sind echt super aber buche und eiche geht aug gut

grusse Ferdinand


----------



## west1 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Esoxhunter85

Kann mich Diemai und Ferdinand nur anschließen, die sehen alle ganz gut aus! #6


Ich hab hier einen, nicht selbst gebaut aber selbst bemalt.

Der Wobbler gehört einem französischen Freund, der mich letztens mit Lexan versorgt hat. Da es das Lexan umsonst gab und ich wusste dass er einen Balzer Monsterbarsch in 18cm Länge hat dem die komplette Farbe abgeplatzt war, nahm ich den mit und hab ihn übers Wochenende neu gestaltet.

De Bärschi


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

super bemalt!!!!! und danke ;-)


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............da hat sich dein Freund aber sicherlich gefreut , .......das Schuppenmuster hast du echt total gut hinbekommen , ......sieht geil aus !

                                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey,

ich war heute am späten nachmitttag mal am wasser um die neuen jerks zu testen. wie sich wahrscheinlich jeder gedacht hat haben die jerks aus buche erheblich besser abgeschnitten.
was mir bei zwei stück aufgefallen ist, sie kommen beim jerken sehr an die oberfläche. liegt das an der position der führungsöse oder ist zuviel blei im hinterteil??? weil absinken tuen sie perfekt horizontal. auch die öse ist gerade drauf. 

auf den hier ab ich auch zwei hechte gefangen. einen mit 51cm und einen mit 58cm. zwar keine monster aber immerhin. 






er gleitet auch nicht wirklich sondern er flankt stark und zuckt mit dem arsch. aber anscheinend bringts das.
ansonsten bin ich mit den anderen aus buche sehr zu frieden.

mfg 
esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

Erstmal "Petri Heil" zu deinen Fischen#6 !

Alle Jerks steigen mehr oder weniger stark auf , das liegt in der Natur der Sache(Swimbaits übrigens auch) , ........ich trimme daher meine nach Möglichkeit als "Schnellsinker" aus(30cm/sek) , so kann man mit entsprechenden Absinkpausen doch ganz gut Tiefe halten !

Man kann in seine Jerks allerdings auch so kleine Tauchflächen an der Kopfoberseite integrieren , diese Köder bleiben dann besser unten , .......allerdings verändert das auch das Schwimmverhalten .


Der gelb/orange/rote Jerk mit schwarzem Kopf ("Fatbutt") in dem Video ist so ein Kandidat , ......die Schräge am Kopf lässt ihn nicht so schnell aufsteigen , das dickere hintere Ende kann genug blei für den "Antrieb" tragen ,........gefangen habe ich darauf allerdings noch nicht :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEgu8ur5X9Y

Hier ein weiterer Versuch einer solchen Kontruktion mit Tauchfläche("PacMan") , .....das Teil gleitet aber nicht , sondern flankt und bricht am Ende eines Zug-Zyklus zu einer Seite aus , ......ebenfalls noch keine Fänge , da wenig , bzw. nur in einem recht unproduktiven Gewässer gefischt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU9dMlSlXF8

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............da hat sich dein Freund aber sicherlich gefreut , .......das Schuppenmuster hast du echt total gut hinbekommen , ......sieht geil aus !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke!:m

Den treff ich erst am Wochenende wieder, denk aber dass ihm der Wobbler gefällt.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

ist ja lustig, hab grad durch zufall ein video gefunden in dem "jemand" am 10.10.11 mit einem heiddy jerk im barsch design einen zander gefangen hat. da dachte ich mir: "das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor" bis ich erkannt habe das dieses video von dir ist.
und es ist echt fast das selbe design wie bei meinem

mfg
esoxhunter


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit dem Heiddy im Barschdesign ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Mein erster Heiddy hatte auch ein primitives Barschdesign, war schwimmend und hat gefangen ohne Ende. Schwimmend heisst das er nach schnellem Jerken nach 3 Metern abtauchte und nie tiefer als 50 cm lief. Man konnte ihn auch als reinen Oberflächenköder benutzen. Ein purer Wahnsinn. Das Modell macht süchtig#h

Das beste Einstiegsmodell! Für Jerkeinsteiger aber auch Basteleinsteiger...

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## angler1996 (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nahmd die Herren
kurze Umfrage:
habe Besenstiel gekürzt 
Rest ca 11cm lang , Durchmesser 2,5 cm . vermutlich Kiefer
was draus machen?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Nahmd die Herren
> kurze Umfrage:
> habe Besenstiel gekürzt
> Rest ca 11cm lang , Durchmesser 2,5 cm . vermutlich Kiefer
> ...


 

............dumme Frage  , .....n' Liliputaner-Dildo :m!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wander-HH (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm,
ich habe nicht gerade alle 500+Seiten durchgelesen #d :q .. bin aber sowas von begeistert über so manches Erreichtes. :m

DieMai .. was wäre mit einem Basteltreffen, Erfahrungsaustausch und Infos für Neuanfänger / Neugierige wie ich in HH? |kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder 14 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dass ist ja cool das mann sich die wobbler selber machen kann dann muss mann sie nicht immer für viel geld kaufen es wäre nett wenn ich von euch ein paar tipps bekommen würde bin nämlich neu


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............dumme Frage  , .....n' Liliputaner-Dildo :m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ich lach mich gerade kaputt! So etwas aus deinem Munde!#6 Herrlich!:vik:


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Allrounder 14

Würde vorschlagen , das du dir zuerst den Thread zumindest ansatzweise 'mal komplett durchliest .

Tante Google gibt viel her , YouTube auch , .....verwende Stichworte wie  etwa Wobblerbau , Wobbler-Eigenbau , Kunstköderbau , lurebuilding , luremaking , crankbaitbuilding , etc .......!

Aber denke nicht , das dich der Eigenbau billiger kommt , .......jedenfalls nicht zu Anfang , ......du brauchst schließlich Werkzeuge und Material , ......der Vorteil des Eigenbaus liegt für mich auch mehr darin , sich individuelle Köder selbst herzustellen , die es nicht im Laden gibt und die die Fische daher nicht kennen KÖNNEN , .......außerdem ist es ein erhabenes Gefühl , einen guten Fisch auf eine eigene Kreation zu fangen !

@ Bulettenbär

..........Björn , ........hätte ich denn lieber schreiben sollen , das er sich daraus 113 Zahnstocher schnitzen könnte , ........oder auch 28 Pommes-Gabeln(aber nur bei sparsamen Verschnitt) ?                    #c:q:m 


@ Wander-HH

..........dein Vertrauen ehrt mich , .......ich habe allerdings immer wenig Zeit(Schichtarbeiter) , .......wie soll deiner Vorstellung nach denn so eine Veranstaltung ablaufen , ...und vor allen Dingen in welchen Räumlichkeiten ?

Andere Dinge , als die , die sowieso schon im Web stehen , kann man da ja auch nicht bringen , denke ich , ........und Leute die sich ernsthaft dafür interessieren , die finden ihren Weg im Web, .......es gibt ja auch noch wesentlich mehr Seiten als nur diesen Thread hier , ...weltweit !

Ich für meinen Teil habe mir mein Wissen allerdings weitgehend ohne Internetzugang angeeignet , ....hat allerdings lange gedauert:q!

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Retourkutsche, Diemai:q:m
Wäre es vielleicht, bei untertänigster Bitte, machbar etwas Input zu erhalten. Einen Popper für Zwerge
hab ich schon auf der Liste|wavey:
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke für die Retourkutsche, Diemai:q:m
> Wäre es vielleicht, bei untertänigster Bitte, machbar etwas Input zu erhalten. Einen Popper für Zwerge
> hab ich schon auf der Liste|wavey:
> Gruß A.


 
..........Für'n Popper muß das Holz recht leicht sein , ..........ein Wobbler Marke "PN-Kid"(kurz) ginge auch , ........ohne Drechselbank allerdings etwas fummelig , da das Stück recht kurz ist(man hat beim Bearbeiten nix zum halten) .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke, mir kommts drauf an , wenn schon rund , dann will ich nicht noch nen flachen Köder draus machen
Gruß A.


----------



## Wander-HH (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Wander-HH
> 
> ..........dein Vertrauen ehrt mich , .......ich habe allerdings immer wenig Zeit(Schichtarbeiter) , .......wie soll deiner Vorstellung nach denn so eine Veranstaltung ablaufen , ...und vor allen Dingen in welchen Räumlichkeiten ?
> 
> ...


Hoi Dieter,
die Räumlichkeiten sind das kleinste Problem und schon gelöst. Ich habe Kontakt zu einem Vereinshaus, zentral in Hamburg gelegen. Die freuen sich über jedes Getränk oder Essen welches da bestellt wird.


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke, mir kommts drauf an , wenn schon rund , dann will ich nicht noch nen flachen Köder draus machen
> Gruß A.


 
.........hast du schon 'mal 'nen spindelförmigen Köder aus Rundmaterial geschnitzt ?

.......habe ich früher gemacht , bevor ich mir 'ne Drechselbank angeschafft habe , .........geht ganz gut , wenn man einige Dinge beachtet !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Dieter,
> die Räumlichkeiten sind das kleinste Problem und schon gelöst. Ich habe Kontakt zu einem Vereinshaus, zentral in Hamburg gelegen. Die freuen sich über jedes Getränk oder Essen welches da bestellt wird.


 
..........aber wie soll so'ne Veranstaltung denn abgehen , ......kann mir da so nix Richtiges 'drunter vorstellen , ......gemeinsames Wobblerschnitzen oder 'rumzeigen der bisherigen Werke ?

Der Wirt des Heimes wird ja wohl auch sicher nicht begeistert sein , wenn sein Fußboden mit Spänen und Drahtabschnitten bedeckt ist |supergri  !

Und es müssten ja auch eine gewisse Anzahl and Leuten angemeldet sein(und dann auch auflaufen) !

Fragen über Fragen , .......|bigeyes!

Hat denn jemand anderes hier schon Erfahrungen mit dererlei Veranstaltungen , ...eventuell vom Angelverein aus ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand anderes hier schon Erfahrungen mit dererlei Veranstaltungen , ...eventuell vom Angelverein aus ?



Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren an einen Nachmittag  mit meiner damaligen Jugendgruppe bei mir im Keller Spinner gebaut, war ganz lustig.:q

Im letzten Winter war einer der Jungs an zwei Abenden  hier und wir haben ein paar Stickbaits gebaut. Er hat sich dabei ganz gut angestellt! #6

Dieter je nachdem was du Platz im Keller hast würde ich zum Wobbler bauen nicht mehr als zwei Personen gleichzeitig einladen.

Auswärts würde ichs nicht machen, es sind ja schon ein paar Dinge die man da durch die Gegend schleifen muss und an einem Nachmittag oder so mit einer Gruppe Wobbler komplett fertigzustellen wird je nach verwendeten Farben und Beschichtung auch schwierig.


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor ein paar Jahren an einen Nachmittag mit meiner damaligen Jugendgruppe bei mir im Keller Spinner gebaut, war ganz lustig.:q
> 
> Im letzten Winter war einer der Jungs an zwei Abenden hier und wir haben ein paar Stickbaits gebaut. Er hat sich dabei ganz gut angestellt! #6
> 
> ...


 
............danke für dein Erfahrungsbericht , Hubert , ......aber bei mir in'n Keller passen nur ca. 1 1/2 Personen 'rein , .......sieht da sehr wüst aus , .........nein , ..........Fotos schicke ich keine:q:m!

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .sieht da sehr wüst aus , .........nein , ..........Fotos schicke ich keine:q:m!


Wüster wies bei mir zur Zeit aussieht kanns bestimmt nicht sein.
Wenn ich nur mal Lust zum aufräumen hätte! :q


----------



## diemai (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wüster wies bei mir zur Zeit aussieht kanns bestimmt nicht sein.
> Wenn ich nur mal Lust zum aufräumen hätte! :q


 

............zum Aufräumen ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar:m!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..........aber wie soll so'ne Veranstaltung denn abgehen , ......kann mir da so nix Richtiges 'drunter vorstellen , ......gemeinsames Wobblerschnitzen oder 'rumzeigen der bisherigen Werke ?
> 
> Der Wirt des Heimes wird ja wohl auch sicher nicht begeistert sein , wenn sein Fußboden mit Spänen und Drahtabschnitten bedeckt ist |supergri  !
> 
> ...


Hoi Dieter, man muss vielleicht erst einmal schauen wer da überhaupt Lust zu hat und einen Austausch stattfinden lassen. 

Ich habe zum Beispiel von dem Ganzen absolut keine Ahnung (und das geht bestimnmt Vielen so) und würde gerne erfahren wo alles drauf zu achten ist. Vielleicht auch ein paar Beispiele sehen. Das Alles in einer gemütlichen Runde.

Das Erstellen der Teil kann dann jeden zu Hause machen und seine "Erfolge" beim nächsten Mal zeigen. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es einige Interessenten gibt. Werbung können wir sicherlich hier machen und über unsere Webseite. Mit ausreichend Vorlauf sollte man Einige zusammen bekommen


----------



## diemai (18. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Wander-HH

.............ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung , das man das alles im Web nachlesen kann , ....natürlich kommt aber bei einigen Leuten 'n persönlicher Kontakt besser an .

Aber wie du schon sagst , man sollte erstmal vorfühlen , wieviel Interesse überhaupt besteht , ......zu beachten ist dann wohl auch , das bestimmt nur die Hälfte der anfangs begeisterten "Teilnehmer" auch erscheinen werden !

Und was meine Wenigkeit betrifft , ......ich habe nicht die Zeit und Muße , an regelmäßigen Treffen teilzunehmen , ......ein, zwei Mal zur Einführung ist OK , .......aber sonst...??

Und wenn , dann sowieso nur im Winter/zeitigem Frühjahr , denn sobald das Wetter es erlaubt , geh' ich am liebsten angeln , ......brauche die frische Luft , da ich unter der Woche in'ner stinkigen und meinem Wohlbefinden äußerst abträglichen Fabrikhalle 'rumvegetieren muß und wegen Schichtarbeit auch sonst nix Großes unternehmen kann !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab heute Nachmittag wegen dem Dauerregen die neue Bastelsaison eröffnet.
Ein Rohling, Länge 16cm ist erstmal fertig, zwei weitere der gleichen Art sind ausgesägt.
Bevor er Farbe bekommt wird er am Wochenende erstmal getestet.


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab heute Nachmittag wegen dem Dauerregen die neue Bastelsaison eröffnet.
> Ein Rohling, Länge 16cm ist erstmal fertig, zwei weitere der gleichen Art sind ausgesägt.
> Bevor er Farbe bekommt wird er am Wochenende erstmal getestet.


 
.............größere Hechte fang' ich auch nicht , Hubert
:m!

..........sieht doch schon passabel aus #6!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............größere Hechte fang' ich auch nicht , Hubert
> :m!
> 
> ..........sieht doch schon passabel aus #6!
> ...



Dieter sooo kleine hab ich dieses Jahr noch keine gefangen. 

Die Tauchschaufel ist im Moment noch ein bissel groß. 
Mal gucken wie er läuft, eventuell bieg ich sie noch nach vorne oder verkleinere sie noch ein wenig.


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter sooo kleine hab ich dieses Jahr noch keine gefangen.
> 
> Die Tauchschaufel ist im Moment noch ein bissel groß.
> Mal gucken wie er läuft, eventuell bieg ich sie noch nach vorne oder verkleinere sie noch ein wenig.


 
.........stimmt , ...da muß wohl noch 'was 'dran gemacht werden , ...ist mir zuerst garnicht aufgefallen !

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

......hallo , Gemeinde ,

.............hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Bestellungen bei diesem Shop hier ?

www.koederworkshop.de 

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, keine Erfahrungen da die Preise von Ausserirdischen gemacht wurden!|bla:|bla:|bla:

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bobster (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ......hallo , Gemeinde ,
> 
> .............hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung mit Bestellungen bei diesem Shop hier ?
> 
> ...


 
Na, ich natürlich :q

Preise, wie Bulettenbär schon richtig beschrieben hat,
gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Servie - 1A
Lagerhaltung - alles da !
Seriösität-da man mit Karte und PayPal bezahlen kann, sehr hoch.

Ein seriöser Laden mit gutem Kundenservice, antwortet auf e-mails innerhalb eines Tages ! und "ausserirdischen" :q Preisen.

Aber naja, wenn man etwas unbedingt braucht....:q


----------



## diemai (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank , ihr beiden , .............viele Artikel sind ja echt ganz schön teuer , ........einige VMC-Drillinge jedoch mit 20 cent pro Stück nur fast halb so teuer wie im Laden !

Na ja , ......wenn vielleicht 'mal Not am Mann ist , .......!

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank , ihr beiden , .............viele Artikel sind ja echt ganz schön teuer , ........einige VMC-Drillinge jedoch mit 20 cent pro Stück nur fast halb so teuer wie im Laden !
> 
> Na ja , ......wenn vielleicht 'mal Not am Mann ist , .......!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



VMC-Drillinge gibt es auch bei bleigussformen.de recht billig, jedoch etwas teurer 5 Stück = 1,20€!

Ansonsten ne email an Oscar von Lureparts. Es dauert aber ein paar Wochen wenn er extra bestellt.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## angler1996 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

haben fertig. Mit den Fraben , ahut mal nicht auf mich ein, hab etwa experimentiert
http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/195/pn1.png/



http://img38.*ih.us/img38/1328/pn2t.png

Ganz schöner Wonneproppen
Mal schauen , was der Fisch dazu meint.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ 996

Meine Erstlinge sahen schlechter aus ,.........gut gelungen#6 !

@ Bulettenbär

...........was nimmt denn der Oscar beispielsweise so für Großpackungen(50er , 100er ???) , ...steht ja meiner Erinnerung nach nicht auf der Site ?

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die Blumen, trotzdem die Frage,

was ändern -an der Form)?
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke für die Blumen, trotzdem die Frage,
> 
> was ändern -an der Form)?
> Gruß A.


 
.....warum willst du was ändern ?

Änderungen haben immer Einfluß auf die generellen Laufeigenschaften , .......möchtest du einen Wobbler mit bestimmten Eigenschaften konstruieren ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .....warum willst du was ändern ?
> 
> Änderungen haben immer Einfluß auf die generellen Laufeigenschaften , .......möchtest du einen Wobbler mit bestimmten Eigenschaften konstruieren ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


 
das ist mir bekannt#h
Nein , es ging um eventuelle Optimierung hin zum Original PN
Das Laufverhalten deckt bisher mit deinem Video
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> das ist mir bekannt#h
> Nein , es ging um eventuelle Optimierung hin zum Original PN
> Das Laufverhalten deckt bisher mit deinem Video
> Gruß A.


 
..........da dein Wobbler im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser kürzer ist , läuft er wohl etwas lebhafter , ......mach' ihn doch einfach etwas länger , so ungefähr 1:6 bis 1:8 Durchmesser:Länge , .......dann werden seine Ausschläge weniger und nicht so intensiv , ......wahrscheinlich braucht er dann auch noch mehr Ballast hinter der Bauchöse .

Meine PN-Kids von ca. 13-14 cm(ohne Schaufel) tauchen mit der kleineren , halbrunden Schaufel immer noch ca. 2,5-3,0 Meter tief , liegen horizontal an der Oberfläche und steigen ungefähr 30cm/sek. auf .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke, hab ja noch genügend Stiele hier vom letzten Winter und den geschrotteten Schneeschiebern
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke, hab ja noch genügend Stiele hier vom letzten Winter und den geschrotteten Schneeschiebern
> Gruß A.


 
Achte darauf , das die Stiele nicht zu schwer sind , sonst wird dein Wobbler wegen der Schaufel kopflastig , auch weil du dann nicht mehr genug Blei zum horizontalen Austrimmen anbringen kannst , ohne das er dann zum Sinker wird !

Ein kopflastiger größerer Wobbler verheddert sich beim Wurf mit Stationärrolle NOCH öfter im Vorfach als die das ohnehin schon gerne tun !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## carp_ (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal ne frage an euch..
wie fertig ihr die tauchschaufeln der wobbler an?
oder muss man die fertig kaufen???


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



carp_ schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal ne frage an euch..
> wie fertig ihr die tauchschaufeln der wobbler an?
> oder muss man die fertig kaufen???



Nein, die muss man nicht fertig kaufen.

Als erstes muss man das richtige Material verwenden, manche nehmen Metall, ich nie, sondern Makrolon.
Das kaufe ich im Kunststoffhandel in der richtigen Dicke.

Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
- Von Hand, 
dazu drucke ich mehrere Formen, klebe das Papier mit einem Kleber - den ich danach lösen kann - auf den Kunststoff. Danach sägen (eventl. Laubsäge) und feilen (Halbrund- Schlichtfeile).
Zum Schluss das Papier entfernen, vorher schützt es gegen verkratzen.

- Mit der Maschine,
a) selbst,
(mein Weg, die Meisten haben diese Möglichkeit nicht), 
ich zeichne die Form mit CAD generiere das CNC-Programm und fräse die Teile mit der CNC-Maschine.

b) Fremdfirma,
die Formen zeichen, die Zeichnungen einer Firma geben, die eine Wasserstrahl - Schneid - Maschine hat.
Das ist sinnvol wenn man viele Schaufen benötigt.
Die können unterschiedliche Formen haben, "CNC ist nur für die Massenfertigung" stimmt schon 20 Jahre nicht mehr.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Jungangler97 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



carp_ schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, ich hab da mal ne frage an euch..
> wie fertig ihr die tauchschaufeln der wobbler an?
> oder muss man die fertig kaufen???




Ich mache es einfach so: Plexiglas aus dem Baumarkt oder Bastelladen. Darauf die Zeichnung der Schaufel übertragen, mit Laub- oder Dekupiersäge aussägen und zurechtschleifen.
Da kann man dann auch problemlos noch die Kanten abschrägen.


----------



## diemai (2. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Ich mache es einfach so: Plexiglas aus dem Baumarkt oder Bastelladen. Darauf die Zeichnung der Schaufel übertragen, mit Laub- oder Dekupiersäge aussägen und zurechtschleifen.
> Da kann man dann auch problemlos noch die Kanten abschrägen.


 

Ich mache das auch so , .......allerdings nehme ich Makrolon , Lexan oder transparentes Polykarbonat(eigentlich alles das Gleiche) , ......Plexiglas bricht leicht .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich mache das auch so , .......allerdings nehme ich Makrolon , Lexan oder transparentes Polykarbonat(eigentlich alles das Gleiche) , ......Plexiglas bricht leicht .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo, 
deshalb habe ich "... sondern Makrolon  " geschrieben.
Von Plexiglas,  und Polyethylen rate ich auch ab.
Plexiglas weil es spröde ist und brechen kann, Polyethylen weil man es nicht kleben kann.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Pike-Piekser (2. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Theodor

bist du evtl. mit der Preisgestaltung beim Wasserstrahlschneiden vertraut?
Angenommen das Werkstück "Tauchschaufel" hätte einen Umfang von 120mm und ein Flächenmaß von 35*30mm.
Stärke 3-4mm. Material Polycarbonat. Volumen min. 500 Stück.
Komme ich da mit 100-120€ + Material und Versand hin?

Dank dir.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Theodor
> 
> bist du evtl. mit der Preisgestaltung beim Wasserstrahlschneiden vertraut?
> Angenommen das Werkstück "Tauchschaufel" hätte einen Umfang von 120mm und ein Flächenmaß von 35*30mm.
> ...



Inzwischen wird Wasserstrahl viel verwendet, deshalb kann man günstige Firmen finden.
Für ein Angebot benötigst Du eine Zeichnug die mit CAD (ACAD, BricsCAD ZWCAD, ProgeCAD oder ICAD) gezeichnet ist, 
nicht mit einem Malprogramm, das Bögen in viele kleine Linienschnippsel zelegt. Das Zeichen-Format soll DXF sein.
Um Dir einen Preis zu nennen müsste ich auch nachfragen.
Genau so ist es bei Makrolon.
Am besten ist es wenn Du ein Bild der Schaufel listest, bestimmt muss sie nicht 3 bis 4 mm dick sein, es würden auch 2 mm reichen.
Wenn Du keine Möglichkeit hast die Schaufel zu zeichnen, kann ich es für Dich mit CAD zeichen.
Du kannst mir dafür im Frühjahr den Garten umgraben (es sind nur 5 Ar).

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Theodor,

haben selber 16ha Land, wenn ich die fertig habe komme ich zu dir :q
Trotzdem Danke für dein Angebot. Die CAD-Zeichnung ist kein Problem, habe ausreichend Maschinenbauingenieure im Freundeskreis, die können das machen oder ich setze mich halt selber hin.
3mm muss die Schaufel min sein, da ich u.a. Wobbler zw. 16 und 25cm bauen möchte, bzw. baue.
Momentan verwende ich 4mm PC.

Habe u.a die Preise hier gefunden ...

http://www.finck-metallbau.de/wasser.htm

Weiß aber nicht wie ich die werten soll. Ist das günstig oder eher hochpreisig?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hi Theodor,
> 
> Habe u.a die Preise hier gefunden ...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

die Preise sind günstig, ich habe (vor längerer Zeit) schon mehr bezahlt.
Bei diesen Preisen lohnt sich das Auschneiden mit der Säge und das Nachfeilen nicht.
Hinzu kommte die Genauigkeit und die Wiederholgenauigkeit.
Auch für Blinker sind die Preise interessant.
Danke für den Link, den werde ich mir bei den Lesezeichen "konservieren".

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (3. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hi Theodor,
> 
> haben selber 16ha Land, wenn ich die fertig habe komme ich zu dir :q
> Trotzdem Danke für dein Angebot. Die CAD-Zeichnung ist kein Problem, habe ausreichend Maschinenbauingenieure im Freundeskreis, die können das machen oder ich setze mich halt selber hin.
> ...


 
Cool , ......der Laden ist ja gleich bei mir um die Ecke , ........muß ich mir merken , ...danke für den Link !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin. Sehr interessant. Wenn ihr da verschiedene Schaufelprofile in auftrag gebt würde ich mich da evtl gerne dranhängen. Versenden tut die Fa wohl nicht, aber vielleicht ihr? Sind die angegenebenen Kosten inkl Material?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es sind nur die Schnittkosten, das Material kommt noch dazu.
Man müsste allerdings mal fragen ob es ein Mindestumsatzvolumen gibt. Denke unter 100€ pro Los, werden die nichts machen.
500-600Stück würde ich schon für mich in Betracht ziehen.
Denke aber schon, dass die versenden.
Wenn diemai sich bei Lieferschwierigkeiten bereit erklären würde dort mal vorbei zu schauen, wäre das natürlich großes Kino.


----------



## diemai (5. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Es sind nur die Schnittkosten, das Material kommt noch dazu.
> Man müsste allerdings mal fragen ob es ein Mindestumsatzvolumen gibt. Denke unter 100€ pro Los, werden die nichts machen.
> 500-600Stück würde ich schon für mich in Betracht ziehen.
> Denke aber schon, dass die versenden.
> Wenn diemai sich bei Lieferschwierigkeiten bereit erklären würde dort mal vorbei zu schauen, wäre das natürlich großes Kino.


 
Könnte ich wohl machen , falls nötig ,........an Schaufel-Zuschnitten beteiligen werde ich mich allerdings nicht , ....ich dachte eher an Blinkerrohlinge , da das Ausschneiden und Zurechtschleifen doch recht zeitraubend ist .

Falls du die Firma kontaktierst , berichte 'mal über das Mindestauftragsvolumen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, unter min 1000€ Umsatzvolumen wäre ein Auftrag nicht interessant, da Aufwand und Leistung dann nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen würden.
Stichwort Rüstkosten etc.

Das wären dann rund 4600 Tauchschaufen:g


----------



## diemai (7. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> So, unter min 1000€ Umsatzvolumen wäre ein Auftrag nicht interessant, da Aufwand und Leistung dann nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen würden.
> Stichwort Rüstkosten etc.
> 
> Das wären dann rund 4600 Tauchschaufen:g


 
.............Okay , ......vielen Dank für die Info , ......dann muß ich meine Blinker wohl weiter von Hand ausschneiden.....|bigeyes!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei den meisten, bei denen ich nachgefragt habe sieht es so oder ähnlich aus. Bin noch bei einem anderen dran. Wenn es was werden sollte, kann ich mich ja noch mal melden.

Hier mal ein paar Köder von mir...

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute,

hab hier mal wieder was neues hervorgebracht 
ich habe mich nämlich zum ersten mal an wobblern versucht (bisher ja nur jerkbaits) ich muss aber so ehrlich sein und sagen das ich überhaupt keinen plan habe wie sie laufen. der test steht noch aus. 
aber ich hab mir gedacht ich stell sie euch mal vor.


----------



## Wander-HH (8. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glückwunsch .. schöne Teile!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (8. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> So, unter min 1000€ Umsatzvolumen wäre ein Auftrag nicht interessant, da Aufwand und Leistung dann nicht mehr im Verhältnis stehen würden.
> Stichwort Rüstkosten etc.
> 
> Das wären dann rund 4600 Tauchschaufen:g



Hallo,   
diese Ausreden:  "Ja das CNC-Programm zu schreiben, kostet viel Zeit" kenne ich. Wenn ich dann sage: "Das CNC-Programm kann ich mibringen, sie brauchen nur zu schneiden", kommt:"Nicht notwendig, bringen sie nur eine DXF-Datei".  

Ich habe einen Kollegen der mir Teile schneidet, es ist an einer Schule. Wenn ich dabei bin, wenn er mir etwas schneidet, sehe ich wie lange (kurze) Rüstzeiten er hat. Es sind höchsten 10 Minuten, meistens nur 5 Minuten. 
Allerdings bringe ich eine fertige CAD-Zeichnung im DXF-Format mit.  

Die wollen die Zeiten verrechnen, als man noch die CNC-Programme von Hand geschrieben hat.  Es gibt bestimmt noch Firmen, die sich auch auf einen kleinen Auftrag freuen.  

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Naghul (9. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin zusammen,

also an tauchschaufeln wäre ich auch interessiert. wenn ihr ne bezahlbare adresse habt bitte bescheid geben.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey ho,

war heute am wasser um meine jungfräulichen wobbler zu testen und hatte prompt erfolg.
aber erstmal zum negativen, muss bei zweien die tauchschaufel etwas korigieren da sie schief laufen. (wenn ich grade den wobbler einhole, läuft er zur seite weg)
jedoch ging mir gleich beim 5. oder 6. wurf ein schöner hecht mit 60cm
an den haken. der war auch schon ein wenig rampuniert wie ihr aber selbst an dem einen bild erkenne könnt.
mfg esoxhunter







hier nocheinmal schön mit dem köder in der lippe






und hier die bissspuren


----------



## Wander-HH (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sauber sauber :m


----------



## weberei (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse, Petri zu dem Erfolg! Dein Köder sieht echt gut aus #6
Das ist ein tolles Gefühl, auf Eigenbau zu fangen... 

Das mit den Korrekturen ist normal, das kommt immer mal wieder vor... Am Anfang ganz besonders aber auch bei mir war es trotz wachsender Erfahrung so, dass ich immer mal wieder schiefe Spalten für die Schaufeln gesägt habe. Kann aber auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich alles von Hand sägen musste und leider keine Dekuppiersäge habe 

Weiter so #6


----------



## diemai (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

.........."Petri Heil" zu deinem Eigenbau-Hecht #6!

...............bevor du allerdings an der Schaufel 'rumwerkelst , würde ich versuchen , den Wobbler an der Schnuröse einzustelllen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTFCccCbP-w

Auswerfen , mit der Rute auf den Wobbler "zielen" und einkurbeln , ........die Schnuröse wird dann leicht entgegen der Richtung gebogen , in die der Wobbler vom geraden Kurs abweicht(immer in Richtung der gedachten geraden Verlängerung Rute/Schnur biegen) , .........so lange wiederholen , bis der Köder gerade hereinkommt !

Erst , wenn das alles nicht zufriedenstellt , sollte man an die Schaufel herangehen , ....bei dem Wobbler auf deinen Bildern kann es allerdings sein , das sie'n Tick zu lang ist !

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## zandernase (12. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
hab nur ne kleine Frage. Bnin gerade am Material "sammeln" und frage mich wie stark die Sprengringe/Spiralringe an denen die Drillinge befestigt werden sein sollten? 
Hab hier noch ein Tütchen mit Ringen die einen Eimer nit 8kg Gewicht drinne halten. Meint ihr das reichtfür 15cm Wobbler und/oder Jerkbaits?

chris


----------



## diemai (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zandernase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab nur ne kleine Frage. Bnin gerade am Material "sammeln" und frage mich wie stark die Sprengringe/Spiralringe an denen die Drillinge befestigt werden sein sollten?
> Hab hier noch ein Tütchen mit Ringen die einen Eimer nit 8kg Gewicht drinne halten. Meint ihr das reichtfür 15cm Wobbler und/oder Jerkbaits?
> 
> chris


 

Für Durchnittshechte schon , ......wenn aber eine Riesen-Mama beißt , könnt's eng werden !

Eine geflochtene Schnur zum Hechtangeln hat meistens aber schon mehr Tragkraft !

Gute , dickdrähtige Ringe gibt's bei www.lureparts.nl in 100er-Packungen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

danke für den tip, werde das mal mit der öse probieren und schauen obs klappt. 

@weberei

auf eigenbau zu fangen ist immer doppelt geil und vor allem auf die ersten eigenbau wobbler. war auch nur am wasser um den lauf der wobbler zu testen und bin noch nicht mal um den weiher rumgegangen. 
60cm ist zwar auch keine big mama aber der kann sich sehen lassen würde ich behaupten.

mfg 
esoxhunter


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ach da fällt mir noch was ein.
bei einem wobbler hab ich festgestellt das er nicht vernünftig "wobbelt", ich denke mal das liegt an einer zu kleinen tauchschaufel. funktioniert das wenn ich einfach auf oder hinter die bereits montierte tauchschaufel einfach eine größere klebe????

danke im voraus

mfg 
esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> ach da fällt mir noch was ein.
> bei einem wobbler hab ich festgestellt das er nicht vernünftig "wobbelt", ich denke mal das liegt an einer zu kleinen tauchschaufel. funktioniert das wenn ich einfach auf oder hinter die bereits montierte tauchschaufel einfach eine größere klebe????
> 
> danke im voraus
> ...


 
Je ein Bild des Wobblers seitlich und von vorne wäre hilfreich für eine Ferndiagnose , ......es muß nicht zwangsläufig an der Schaufel liegen , es können noch andere Sachen eine Rolle spielen .

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

einmal die frontansicht





und einmal die seitenansicht






mfg
esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (13. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Exoxhunter85

Die Tauchschaufel ist zu groß und sie weist zu sehr nach vorne , bzw. die Lage der Schnuröse zur Schaufel ist ungünstig , ..........ich nehme an , das der Wob nur gerade abtaucht , ohne groß zu wobbeln , oder er legt sich bei erhöhter Geschwindigkeit gleich auf die Seite !

Entweder die Schnuröse soweit nach unten versetzen , wie es noch geht oder aber die Schaufel unten um ca. 1/3 ihrer Länge kürzen und wieder verrunden , an der Basis die Schaufel verjüngen , so das sie Richtung Körper hin immer schmaler wird .

Das mindert natürlich die Tauchtiefe !

Du könntest auch zuerst versuchen , die Schaufel vorne leicht spitz hinzuschleifen ,..... aber trotzdem oben etwas schmaler werden .

Natürlich nach jeder Veränderung immer den Lauf testen !

Ist eine echt ungünstige Konfiguration , .....ich hätte so von Anfang an die Schnuröse oben AUF die Schaufel gesetzt .

Allerdings sei dir gesagt , das man manche "unwillige" Wobbels ohne größere Operationen einfach nicht mehr retten kann , ..ist mir auch schon passiert , .......all letzte Maßnahme bliebe noch , die Schaufel komplett bündig abzuschleifen und einen Schlitz für eine neue Schaufel zu sägen , ...etwa zwischen Nasenspitze und Auge , allerdings mehr nach unten weisend , ......mit einer kleineren Schaufel hast du dann wenigstens einen Flachläufer !

                                       viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> moin zusammen,
> 
> also an tauchschaufeln wäre ich auch interessiert. wenn ihr ne bezahlbare adresse habt bitte bescheid geben.



 Siehe hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3484356#post3484356 

Gruß Theodor


----------



## Naghul (16. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

supi, danke dir schoenwald :m


----------



## diemai (17. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo , Leute , ....

......habe 'mal wieder die Drechselbank angeschmissen und so'n paar amerikanische Striper Bass Lures nachbaut , ...inspiriert von diesem Video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4b1MShqI78

Die werden 100% auch auf Hechte funzen , denke ich , ......und sie lassen sich auch einfach und schnell herstellen!

Allerdings hab' ich auch eine Version mit beweglichen Gewichten(8 Stk. 5,5mm Luftgewehrkugeln) gebaut , ......damit ich weiter werfen kann :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8SGhZO-948

Habe letztes WE zwei kleinere Eigenbau-PVC-Wobbler mit solchen beweglichen Gewichten gefischt , und die werfen sich echt viel besser und weiter als "herkömmliche" Wobbler , ..ein echter Vorteil in Gewässern wie der Hamburger Außenalster .

Es könnten außer den beweglichen Gewichten noch kleinere , feste Trimmgewichte nötig werden , ...ein erster Badewannentest wird das zeigen , sobald der Wob imprägniert und grundiert ist !

Weitere Modelle sind in Planung , u. A. auch eine "GrandMa"-Version mit beweglichem Ballast , ....ohnehin ein Wobbler mit guten Fang ,-aber sehr bescheidenen Wurfeigenschaften !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pike-81 (18. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen!
Viele meiner Wobbler, egal ob teures Markenprodunkt oder Schnäppchen, weisen üble Gebrauchsspuren auf. Vor allem im Bereich der Drillinge.
Einfach Haken und Sprengringe ab, Tauchschaufel abkleben und mit Klarlack rüber?
Oder gibt es da Probleme oder eine bessere Lösung?
Petri


----------



## zandernase (18. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
hat hier zufällig jemand ne link-Liste mit Vorlagen zum  Wobblerbau zum ausdrucken? eventuell solche wo die Bleimengen angegeben sind? google bringt mir da keine/kaum vernünftige ergebnisse#d... danke. chris


----------



## sasa (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

petri


----------



## diemai (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Viele meiner Wobbler, egal ob teures Markenprodunkt oder Schnäppchen, weisen üble Gebrauchsspuren auf. Vor allem im Bereich der Drillinge.
> Einfach Haken und Sprengringe ab, Tauchschaufel abkleben und mit Klarlack rüber?
> Oder gibt es da Probleme oder eine bessere Lösung?
> Petri


 
Warum willst du die Schaufel abkleben , .....arbeitest du mit'm Köderrad ?

Sehr dicke zusätzliche Epoxy-Schichten können bei kleineren Wobblern das Lauf,-und Sinkverhalten verändern , was eventuell zu beachten wäre !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zandernase schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat hier zufällig jemand ne link-Liste mit Vorlagen zum Wobblerbau zum ausdrucken? eventuell solche wo die Bleimengen angegeben sind? google bringt mir da keine/kaum vernünftige ergebnisse#d... danke. chris


 
Schau 'mal hier :

www.KoederDesign.de

www.lurebuilding.nl

Im übrigen bringen dir solche Gewichtsangaben und deren Positionen sowieso nicht viel , zumindest nicht , wenn du als Baumaterial Holz verwendest .

Man hat hier immer mit unterschiedlichen spezifischen Gewichten zu tun , selbst innerhalb nur EINER Holzsorte , so das ein individuelles Ausbleien bei jedem Köder vorgenommen werden sollte , um zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse zu erzielen .

Außerdem bekommt man die Wobbler von Hand auch nie 100% genau hin , so das sie alle verschieden ausfallen , auch wenn sie auf den ersten Blick gleich aussehen .

Die einzige Methode , bei der man besser vorrausplanen kann , ist ,wenn man sich seine Wobbler aus Harz gießt , ...da bleiben die Formen immer gleich ,.......und wenn man immer das gleiche Mischungsverhätnis des Harzes , Härters und der zugefügten Microballoons einhält , ergibt sich eine hohe Wiederholgenauigkeit , so das man auch immer das gleiche Ballastgewicht mit eingießen kann !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## pike-81 (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Also einfach Haken ab und Dose raufhalten? Wie oft sollte man das wiederholen? Hab kein Köderrad...
Petri


----------



## diemai (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



pike-81 schrieb:


> @diemai: Also einfach Haken ab und Dose raufhalten? Wie oft sollte man das wiederholen? Hab kein Köderrad...
> Petri


 
.............ach so , ...du willst sprühen , ......dann natürlich auch die Schaufel abkleben !

Solch' ein Lack kann aber m. M. nach nur 'ne Notlösung sein , ......da kannst du ja gleich nur die schadhaften Stellen mit klarem Nagellack einpinseln .

Besser wäre Epoxylack oder zumindest 1,2 Schichten Boots,-oder Parkettlack , ...mit'm Pinsel aufgetragen , ...so werden die Schichten dicker .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,

danke für den Videolink. Nun weiss ich wie die Teile laufen sollen. Hab noch Pikie Rohlinge hier liegen, kam aber nie dazu die zu vollenden. Werde es aber mit Lexan-Schaufeln probieren und dazu die Holznase platt schleifen sodass in etwa auch die Form der Blech-Schaufel erreicht ist. Und Pappel hab ich auch noch jede Menge zum Drechseln;-) Hab das lange nicht mehr gemacht. Juhu! Ich freu mich|wavey:
Gruß,

Björn



diemai schrieb:


> hallo , Leute , ....
> 
> ......habe 'mal wieder die Drechselbank angeschmissen und so'n paar amerikanische Striper Bass Lures nachbaut , ...inspiriert von diesem Video :
> 
> ...


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mal normalen Klarlack aus der Dose genommen und war überrascht wie nutzlos der war. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur eine Lösung bei (nicht großen) Wobblern: 2K-Klarlack vom Autolackierer



pike-81 schrieb:


> @diemai: Also einfach Haken ab und Dose raufhalten? Wie oft sollte man das wiederholen? Hab kein Köderrad...
> Petri


----------



## Hechters (19. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all,

 schöne Wobbler der Marke ´"EIGENBAU" habt Ihr da.
 Hier mal einer von mir...


_ VG Hechters_


----------



## diemai (20. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hechters

Ein runde "Suick" Version , wenn ich's richtig erkennen kann , ......sehr schön #6!
Der bricht wohl auch mehr zu den Seiten aus wie das Original , oder ?

@ Bulettenbär

Freut mich , wenn ich dich inspirieren konnte , Björn , ...hier 'noch 'ne etwas andere Idee mit dem gleitenden Ballast , .....läßt sich meiner Meinung nach etwas einfacher fertigen als der Erste mit der Nut am Rücken und dem eingesetzten Strohhalm .

Am Ende des Videos sind noch zwei andere gedrechselte Rohlinge zu sehen , einer davon mit einer spitzen Kopfpartie ähnlich eines "PN-Kids" .

Die Dinger lassen sich recht einfach fertigen , ...nach dem Drechseln zuerst den Schaufelschlitz etwa parallel zur Maserung sägen , dieser dient dann als Referenz für die Schraubösen und die Formung der spitzen Nase , .......das geht ganz gut , wenn man ein größeres Stück Schaufelmaterial zum anpeilen oder zum Auflegen auf die Kante der Werkbank einschiebt und dan anzeichnet .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj3X0s9O_Zs

PS : Mit solchen Lippen kann man auch etwas herumexperimentieren , .......vom Flachläufer bis zum Tieftaucher ist einiges machbar , indem man die untere , verundetete Sektion einfach im Winkel und in der Länge verändert , .......die max. Breite hingegen sollte nicht viel größer als die des Körpers sein , höchstens wenige Millimeter .

Bei einer kurzen , nach unten weisenden Schaufelspitze(Flachläufer) liegt die Schuröse höher im Körper , ...bei Tieftauchern mit längerer und nach vorne weisenden Lippe liegt die Öse tiefer Richtung der Lippe , ........ansonsten würde der Wobbler sich auf den Rücken drehen , bzw. es wird zu viel Ballast im Bauch nötig .

Ich habe solche schwimmenden ca. 13 , 14cm "Pikies" , die tauchen gut 4 Meter tief , und dabei ist die Lippe garnicht 'mal sooo groß , ......nur der Körper ist recht schlank gehalten , um den Auftrieb zu reduzieren .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (22. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

danke für den tip das ich erstmal die ösen verbiegen soll um die laufrichtung anzupassen. funktioniert perfekt.
das ausbessern der tauchschaufel bei dem roten wobbler hat nicht funktioniert. werde evtl. eine ganz neue anbringen. mal schauen obs was bringt.
auf den kleinen orangenen mit dem ich ja letzten erst nen 60er hecht hatte, hat mir wieder glück gebracht. einen weiteren 61er und einen 89er esox.











bildqualität ist leider nicht so dülle. es war dunkel nebelig und ich war allein nur mit meinem handy bewaffnet.

mfg 
der esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (22. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter85

.........."Petri Heil" zu deinen Hechten , ....'n 89er auf Eigenbau ist doch schon 'was#6 !

Freut mich , wenn ich dir helfen konnte !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wahnsinn, was ihr da fertigt. Würde ich mir nie zutrauen. Ich bin schon so ein recht verhaltener Angler. Ich trau den Fertiglures schon nichts zu


----------



## diemai (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> wahnsinn, was ihr da fertigt. Würde ich mir nie zutrauen. Ich bin schon so ein recht verhaltener Angler. Ich trau den Fertiglures schon nichts zu


 

Probier's doch einfach 'mal aus , so schwer isses nicht #6!

Und beißen tun die Fische auch auf Eigenbau , manchmal sogar besser !

@ alle

...............so , hier der heutige Badewannentest meiner "Weight-Shifter" Rohlinge, ......das Teil mit der Nut wobbelt nur moderat , ...aber ich werde ihn wohl so lassen , ...der untereTeil der Lippe ist dort kürzer , auch liegt die Schnuröse etwas höher .

Der zweite Prototyp mit der durchgehenden Bohrung läuft hingegen richtig geil , finde ich , .......allerdings wird er wohl etwas tiefer tauchen wie geplant , .....hatte garnicht mehr daran gedacht , das durch die beweglichen Gewichte auch der Auftrieb geschmälert wird .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt9eDpDCDU4


Werde jetzt noch kleinere Modelle bis ca. 8,5 mm in Angriff nehmen , ...werde mir dazu noch kleinere Luftgewehrkugeln 4,5mm besorgen !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,

der 2. Wobbler läuft ja extrem geil. Und Glückwunsch zur neuen Badewanne!

Wieviel wiegen die Pikies? Ich habe Angst das meine Rohlinge zu schwer sind.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> der 2. Wobbler läuft ja extrem geil. Und Glückwunsch zur neuen Badewanne!
> 
> ...


 

Danke , Björn , ......die Badewanne hab' ich aber schon lange , ......muß wohl and der Belichtung liegen :m!

Keine Ahnung , wie schwer die sind , ......ich hatte zuerst auch Angst , das sie sinken würden mit 8 und 10 Kugeln im Bauch !

Das Holz ist jedenfalls vom Gewicht her wie Abachi und sieht auch so aus , ...das sind Besenstiele aus'm Baumarkt , ....eventuell heißt das Holz "Brasilkiefer"(hat mir 'mal jemand erzählt) .

Die Schaufeln sind aus nur 1,0 mm Alublech , anstelle von 1,5mm , welches ich sonst immer verwende , .......eine leichte Schaufel ist echt von Vorteil , ......und dieses Blech ist aus 'ner härteren Legierung , ....habe vor Monaten ca. 50 alte Maschinen-Typenschilder auf'm Schrott meiner Arbeit gefunden ,.....einseitig bedruckt zwar , aber das stört mich weniger(und die Hechte schon garnicht). 

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich rätsle auch schon die ganze zeit , was das für Holz ist, läßt relativ gut verarbeiten. dachte erst Kiefer, aber der Geruch ist anders und brennt auch nicht só harzig.

Dieter , bei deinem neuem gutlaufenden Badewannenteskandidaten, haste den Kanal geneigt gemacht oder gerade? ich sehe , das ich dort neigung hineienbekomme, da rollen die Kugeln wieder , dahin wo si hinsollen ( hab dein Video gestern ohne Ton gehöhrt)
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (24. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich rätsle auch schon die ganze zeit , was das für Holz ist, läßt relativ gut verarbeiten. dachte erst Kiefer, aber der Geruch ist anders und brennt auch nicht só harzig.
> 
> Dieter , bei deinem neuem gutlaufenden Badewannenteskandidaten, haste den Kanal geneigt gemacht oder gerade? ich sehe , das ich dort Neigung hineienbekomme, da rollen die Kugeln wieder , dahin wo si hinsollen ( hab dein Video gestern ohne Ton gehöhrt)
> Gruß A.


 

Bei dem ersten Prototyp mit der Rückennut habe ich den Nutengrund vorne ein klein wenig tiefer ausgefräst , nur noch von Hand mit'm Dremel .

Beim Zweiten mit der durchgehenden Bohrung(von beiden Seiten mit 5,0 mm Holzbohrer vorgebohrt, dann mit 5,5 und schließlich 6,0 mm Spiralbohrer aufgebohrt) liegt die Bohrung genau auf der Mittelachse , ...ohne Neigung , ........das wäre bei dem runden , spindelförmigen Körper auch schlecht durchzuführen , da man keine anderen Referenzen zum Ausrichten hat als nur die Mittelachse .

Um eine leicht kopflastige Schwimmposition zu erzielen , sollte man die Kopfpartie immer mehr oder weniger verjüngen , damit der Köder vorne weniger Auftrieb bekommt , ......eine schwerere Schaufel oder sogar Ballast vorne wären ja im Bezug auf weite Würfe durch die beim Auswerfen nach hinten rutschenden Gewichte irgendwie kontraproduktiv !

Die Kugeln rollen ja beim Anziehen nach vorne , sobald die Tauchschaufel die Nase ein wenig nach unten drückt , ....und wenn der Körper dann vorne weniger Auftrieb hat , bleiben sie auch dort , selbst wenn kein Zug mehr erfolgt .

Hätte der Körper vorne mehr Auftrieb , könnten sie eventuell wieder zurück in den Schwanz rollen , ..was aber auch nicht so schlimm wäre , solange sie beim nächsten Anzug wieder nach vorne kippen , ........sie haben ja die primäre Funktion , den Körper für bessere Wurfeigenschaften schwanzlastig(nur während des Auswerfens)auszutrimmen , ....ein "Nebeneffekt" ist die generelle Verminderung des Auftriebes , so das diese Köder aus recht leichtem Material auch etwas Tiefgang bekommen . 

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## angler1996 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Die Kugeln rollen ja beim Anziehen nach vorne , sobald die Tauchschaufel die Nase ein wenig nach unten drückt , ....und wenn der Körper dann vorne weniger Auftrieb hat , bleiben sie auch dort , selbst wenn kein Zug mehr erfolgt .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter



hab das mal gekürzt, zum Rest volle Zustimmung.
Leg mal Kugeln in ein durchsichtiges Rohr und bewege das. Du wirst dich wundern wohin die Kugeln rollen. Wie praxisrelevant das allerdings ist . k.A.
Das Laufverhalten an deinen Exemplaren stimmt ja.
Um der fehlenden Referenz aus dem Wege zu gehen, habe ich den Köder mittig geteilt und in jede Seite ne Nut gemacht, da sieht man ja dann die Neigung .
Ist allerdings ein Schxxx Aufwand, das auf beiden Seiten deckungsgleich hinzubekommen.
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> hab das mal gekürzt, zum Rest volle Zustimmung.
> Leg mal Kugeln in ein durchsichtiges Rohr und bewege das. Du wirst dich wundern wohin die Kugeln rollen. Wie praxisrelevant das allerdings ist . k.A.
> Das Laufverhalten an deinen Exemplaren stimmt ja.
> Um der fehlenden Referenz aus dem Wege zu gehen, habe ich den Köder mittig geteilt und in jede Seite ne Nut gemacht, da sieht man ja dann die Neigung .
> ...


 

..................meinst du etwa , das sie durch ihre Masse bei Zug auf die Schnur(Beschleunigung) nach hinten rollen ?

Logisch wär's ja , aber wiegesagt , ....durch die Tauchschaufel tippt die Nase nach unten , und da rollen sie auch hin , konnte man im Video ja sehen , .......wenn man den Köder jerken oder twitchen tut , sieht's natürlich anders aus , ...aber er ist ja für gleichmäßiges Einholen , ....eventuell mit Pausen hier und da , konzipiert . 

Und beim Auswurf müssten die Kugeln ja auch in den Schwanz rollen , zumindestens in der ersten Phase , ......der Köder macht ja dann eine kreisende Bewegung und daher drückt alleine die Fliehkraft sie nach hinten in den Wobbler .

Außerdem hat Blei eine sehr höhere Masse als Holz , durch die Wurfbeschleunigung hat es daher die Tendenz , schneller und weiter zu fliegen als der Wobblerkörper , daher werden sie wohl auch im hinteren Ende bleiben , der Köder sollte demzufolge auch mit dem Schwanz voran eintauchen , ........tut er das nicht , ......nun , dann stimmt meine Theorie leider nicht !

Aber das mit der höheren Masse stimmt schon , ...sonst würden ja auch Jerbaits nicht laufen , ....sie gleiten primär ja auch nur , weil in ihnen Bleigewichte beschleunigt werden .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gute Idee mit den beweglichen Gewichten im Röhrchen, Dieter! #6



diemai schrieb:


> Der zweite Prototyp mit der durchgehenden Bohrung läuft hingegen richtig geil , finde ich ,



Finde ich auch, wenn der nix fängt dann sind die Räuber ausgewandert.

Mal schauen wenn ich den Winter Zeit hab, bau ich mir auch mal ein zwei Stück mit so Röhrchen.


----------



## diemai (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Gute Idee mit den beweglichen Gewichten im Röhrchen, Dieter! #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin , Hubert , ...hast lange nix mehr von dir hören lassen hier:m !

Hab' eben gerade noch einen gedrechselt , .......allerdings auf eine etwas andere Art :

Habe an einen rohen Stück Besenstiel die Stöße winklig plan geschliffen , dann die Mitten angezeichnet und wie weiter unten beschrieben aufgebohrt .  

Dann habe ich ebenfalls aus Besenstiel die Verschlußstopfen gedrechselt , und zwar aus einem Stück , so das das Teil dann grob wie eine Hantel aussieht , ......die beiden dicken Endstücke werden etwas länger gelassen und bleiben im Durchmesser unberührt , nur in der Mitte wird der 6,0mm Zapfen hergestellt , die Planflächen an jeder Seite winklig gedreht .

Nun kann man das Teil in der Mitte durchsägen , erhält so zwei Stopfen , einen für jeden Stoß des durchbohrten Grundkörpers .

Die Zapfen werden auf gewünschte Länge(ca. 15mm bis 20mm, je nach Grundkonstruktion) gebracht und mit Epoxy eingeklebt , ........erst auf einer Seite , nach dem Anziehen des Klebers dann die Bleikugeln einfüllen und dann den anderen Stopfen einkleben , .......natürlich darf kein Kleber in die Bohrung gelangen , die Stöße/Planflächen werden auch mit verklebt .

Da die beiden Endstücke der Stopfen ja noch die Zentrierungen vom Drechsel haben , kann man das ganze Teil jetzt nach Aushärten des Klebers in die Drechselbank einspannen und die Körperform des Rohlings herausarbeiten , so alles läuft mittig und ein Teil der dicken Enden der Stopfen bilden 'ne Art Kappe über den Bohrungsausgängen des Mittelteils , halten auch zuverlässiger , da man so mehr Klebefläche hat .

Natürlich muß man sich vorher genau Gedanken über den Verlauf der Schraubösen und des Schaufelschlitzes machen , damit die Stopfen auch nicht zu kurz ausfallen , da ja nix später in die Mittelbohrung hereinragen darf !

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Moin , Hubert , ...hast lange nix mehr von dir hören lassen hier:m !


Na ja Dieter, wenn ich abends heim komme bin ich kaputtgeschafft 
und einfach zu faul noch was zu schreiben. |rolleyes
Wird langsam Zeit dass es Winter wird, dass ich mich etwas ausruhen kann.

Danke für die gute Beschreibung deiner Vorgehensweise! #6#6#6


----------



## diemai (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Na ja Dieter, wenn ich abends heim komme bin ich kaputtgeschafft
> und einfach zu faul noch was zu schreiben. |rolleyes
> Wird langsam Zeit dass es Winter wird, dass ich mich etwas ausruhen kann.
> 
> Danke für die gute Beschreibung deiner Vorgehensweise! #6#6#6


 
............kann ich nachvollziehen , Hubert , .....das Leben ist hart :m!

Ich habe mittlerweile bestimmt 3 Dutzend Rohlinge gebaut , ...aber irgendwie keine Motivation , sie anzumalen |kopfkrat|bigeyes !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wander-HH (25. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............kann ich nachvollziehen , Hubert , .....das Leben ist hart :m!
> 
> Ich habe mittlerweile bestimmt 3 Dutzend Rohlinge gebaut , ...aber irgendwie keine Motivation , sie anzumalen |kopfkrat|bigeyes !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Ich nehme sie


----------



## diemai (26. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich nehme sie


 
...........irgendwann wird es mich wieder packen , .....100%ig:m!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

Habe gestern spätabends noch 'mal 'n kleines Video gemacht , das beschreibt , wie man diese Wobbler mit den rollenden Gewichten wohl am besten , genauesten und einfachsten drechseln kann :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wrdsMUBiwE

Falls noch Fragen dazu sind , bitte einfach hier stellen !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, danke fürs Video. #6:m


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,

astreine musikalische Untermalung!

Lang lebe Deep Purple

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## allegoric (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

ich habe jetzt schon einige Videos von dir gesehen. Du bist sehr genau in deiner Arbeit, mir fehlt aber noch ein ganz entscheidender Punkt ...

Ich würde gerne einmal ein Video von dir sehen, wo du dir ein Ziel setzt, also in diesem Fall einen Wobbler und dann ein Video machst, wo du Schritt für Schritt diesen baust. Man also nachvollziehen kann, was für Materialeinsatz du hattest (gern auch fehlgegangen Versuche), wie du herangegangen bist, was für Werkzeug du benutzt hast und welcher "Schliff" nun welche Wirkung auf den Wobbler hat.

Bis jetzt habe ich in deinem Channel "nur" Vids gesehen, wo du das fertige "Produkt" vorgestellt hast. Mich würde, und bestimmt auch andere, interessieren, wie es ganz genau geht ;-).

Ich habe bisher noch nicht einmal den Versuch in die Richtung unternommen, daher wäre es mal interessant, was man alles braucht, um den Umfang abschätzen zu können.


----------



## diemai (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für euer Interesse , Männer#6 !


@ Bulettenbär

Hab' mir gedacht , ich schmeiß' 'mal so etwas längere Stücke in'n Player , .......dann weiß ich ungefär immer , wie lange die Video-Aufnahmezeit ist , gibt ja nicht allzuviele Songs mit 7min + , ....aber bei den alten klassischen Rock-Stücken doch noch häufiger !

@ allegoric

Ich habe Probleme mit meinem PC , ...irgendwie komme ich nicht damit klar , mehrere Fotos zu einem Film zusammenzuschneiden , seit ich 'n neuen PC hab' streikt mein Picasa da immer(habe es schon 'mal mit'm alten PC gemacht , siehe "DinnerBell"-Blinker), ...hab' auch nicht die Zeit und Muse , mich damit zu befassen , ....Computer sind auch nicht so meine Welt !

Außerdem gibt es im Web auch schon einige andere sehr gute Videos , du mußt auch mal englische Suchbegriffe wie "crankbaitbuilding" , "lurebuilding" , "luremaking" , making a crankbait/swimbait" , etc . ......bei YouTube eingeben .

Ansonsten kann ich dir die Seite von "west1" empfehlen :

www.deranglerundmehr.de

Hier noch ein sehr gutes YouTube-Video aus Skandinavien(finde den Soundtrack auch cool:m) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBKzelmX5cU

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich muss doch etwas schmunzeln.... http://www.ebay.de/sch/gloht/m.html...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&_trksid=p4340.l2562 

Ob die wohl laufen mit den langen Schaufeln?
Und Miniwobbler aus Buche???
Auf jeden Fall ein flop...


----------



## Wander-HH (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eingach mal so ein verrückter Gedanke .. habt ihr es auch schon mit Blech versucht?|uhoh:


----------



## diemai (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich muss doch etwas schmunzeln.... http://www.ebay.de/sch/gloht/m.html?hash=item336eabf19d&item=220900094365&pt=DE_Sport_Angelsport_K%C3%B6der_Futter&_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> Ob die wohl laufen mit den langen Schaufeln?
> Und Miniwobbler aus Buche???
> Auf jeden Fall ein flop...


 

Sehen ja niedlich aus , ........er hätte aber dabei schreiben sollen , das die nur für die Vitrine taugen !

Falls da jemand 'drauf bietet , werden dem Verkäufer seine Bewertungen wohl demnächst etwas in den Keller gehen , denke ich ......:q!

@ Wander-HH

.............wie meinst du das , ....Blech-Wobbler oder Blinker|kopfkrat ?

Ersteres hab' ich mit eher mäßigem Erfolg schon 'mal versucht(es gibt aber einen bekannten Blechwobbler "Canadian Wiggler", .......siehe irgendwo im Wobbler-Fotothread) ,  ........Letzteres betreibe ich schon jahrelang mit ganz gutem Erfolg(siehe Blinkerbau-Thread).

           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Eingach mal so ein verrückter Gedanke .. habt ihr es auch schon mit Blech versucht?|uhoh:


 
diemai hat mal Wobbler aus Alurohr gebaut. Schau mal bei seinen Videos auf youtube nach, irgendwo stellt er sie da vor.


----------



## diemai (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

:m:m:m!

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer Interesse an ein paar Röntgenbildern hat, kann sich gerne mal auf meinem Blog umschauen.

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schön


----------



## Wander-HH (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Sehen ja niedlich aus , ........er hätte aber dabei schreiben sollen , das die nur für die Vitrine taugen !
> 
> Falls da jemand 'drauf bietet , werden dem Verkäufer seine Bewertungen wohl demnächst etwas in den Keller gehen , denke ich ......:q!
> 
> ...


Hast du Links für mich .. bevor ich mir bei Youtube oder hier ein Wolf suche


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hast du Links für mich .. bevor ich mir bei Youtube oder hier ein Wolf suche


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYiQzMes5qQ


----------



## diemai (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Wander-HH

Und hier der "Canadian Wiggler" , meines Wissens der wohl einzigste Blechwobbler der Welt , ......natürlich sinkend !

http://www.canadianwiggler.com/ecom.asp?pg=canadianwiggler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW0EvCzG2Ak

Gruß , diemai#h

PS :

In Hans Nordin's Buch über Eigenbau-Wobbler wird der "CW" auch behandelt , allerdings eine Eigenbau-Version aus Holz .


----------



## nepomuk (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Bastelgemeinde,
ich dachte es wär an der Zeit mal wieder etwas Werbung in eigener Sache zu machen.
PU-Plattenreste, ca. 2 cm dick in verschiedenen Größen,
2 kg für 20,-€, Vorkasse, auf Wunsch auch Abachie.
Versandkosten trage ich.
Bordmitglieder können meine Seriösität bestätigen.
Privatnachricht an mich.

Gruß Swen:g


----------



## west1 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Bastelgemeinde,
> .....


Hi Swen :m 

Hab noch welches, hab seit letztem Winter außer Spinnern nichts mehr gebaut! #c


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Wander-HH
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW0EvCzG2Ak
> ...


----------



## Wander-HH (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure Links. Ich dachte eher an noch flacher und leichter als Pilker - evt. wellich geformt. Da fällt mir einen streifen Alu ein .. schön leicht und bestimmt mit Schwimmkörper steuerbar |kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Danke für eure Links. Ich dachte eher an noch flacher und leichter als Pilker - evt. wellich geformt. Da fällt mir einen streifen Alu ein .. schön leicht und bestimmt mit Schwimmkörper steuerbar |kopfkrat



http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=mX-HaOynRso


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Danke für eure Links. Ich dachte eher an noch flacher und leichter als Pilker - evt. wellich geformt. Da fällt mir einen streifen Alu ein .. schön leicht und bestimmt mit Schwimmkörper steuerbar |kopfkrat


 
Da fällt mir nur das hier ein: Luhr Jensen Loco

http://www.stollenwerk24.de/de/shop...9a8-4410-a3f5-dd3164a196e0/productdetail.aspx


----------



## apollo2233 (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ein paar Wobbler von mir...

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Wander-HH (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ein paar Wobbler von mir...
> 
> ...


Stark .. leider habe ich kein Raum wo ich basteln könnte


----------



## Wander-HH (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West und Bulettenbär .. das sind schöne Beispiele welche in meiner Richtung gehen. Da brauche ich kaum Platz für #6


----------



## diemai (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Ist ja leider nicht viel von dem Köder zu sehen , Hubert , ......aber ich glaube von DAM gab's früher 'mal so Ähnliche , ...da war die Schaufel aber kleiner , aus Blei mit 'rangegossen .

Hab' auf solche "Cicaden" glaub'ich noch nie 'was gefangen !

PS : hab' noch nicht richtig nach dem Blinker gesucht , melde mich diesbezüglich am WE noch'mal .

@ Bulettenbär

Von den "Locos" hab ich im Sommer welche im US-Ebay geschossen , .....die laufen echt geil und bleiben wider Erwarten auch einigermaßen unten , .....hab' sie aber bisjetzt wenig gefischt .

@ Wander-HH

Alu als Blinker läßt sich aber schlecht werfen , ist eben recht leicht , ...würde wohl auch schnell an die Oberfläche steigen .

@ apollo2233

...........sehr schöne Teile , saubere Arbeit #6!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wander-HH (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..
> @ Wander-HH
> 
> Alu als Blinker läßt sich aber schlecht werfen , ist eben recht leicht , ...würde wohl auch schnell an die Oberfläche steigen .
> ...


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da immer mal wieder zwischendurch nach günstigen Drillingen in 50er Gebinden gefragt wird, hier ein Tip:

http://www.ebay.de/sch/jaggedtootht...A5696&rt=nc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=2&_sc=1

Die günstigen Drillinge sind dünndrähtig und daher nur bedingt zu gebrauchen. Ich habe die vor ein paar Wochen schonmal bestellt und die waren nach 10 Tagen da. Für leichte Wobbler und Spinner ideal. Der Preis ist heiss. Die letzte Bestellung waren 2 Auktionen, Porto nur einmal -> geiler Preis. Folgende kleine Größen sind da: 2,4,6,8

So das ist keine Werbung sondern ein geprüfter Tipp#6


----------



## diemai (29. November 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Da immer mal wieder zwischendurch nach günstigen Drillingen in 50er Gebinden gefragt wird, hier ein Tip:
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/jaggedtoothtackle/m.html?_nkw=treble&_trkparms=65%253A12%257C66%253A2%257C39%253A1%257C72%253A5696&rt=nc&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14&_sop=2&_sc=1
> 
> ...


 
...........danke , Björn , ........habe den Shop erstmal gespeichert !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

wo kann ich sowas kaufen? http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__10615__Hands_free_small_item_holder.html

und wollte noch wissen wo 3D Auge und Ülsen kaufen kann.

Vielen Dank

MfG
apollo2233


----------



## floxfisch (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo kann ich sowas kaufen? http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__10615__Hands_free_small_item_holder.html
> apollo2233



Da zum Beispiel:
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/suggest/dritte%20hand/;jsessionid=21D54261C036E5B04FD930693668F50C.ASTPCCP6

Gruß
floxfisch


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...13&_nkw=dritte+hand&_sacat=See-All-Categories

3D Augen gibt's hier :

http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?osCsid=tgtroktd1jdatb824bospl60v2

...........was du mit Ülsen meinst , weiß ich allerdings nicht .


                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank 

Gruß
apollo2233

habe Neue Rute P&M Special Pro Power Jig 5-21g Hammer Teil!!!!


----------



## davis (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bzw. Tipps von den Profis hier!
Ich hab mich vor kurzem zum ersten mal in Sachen Kunstköderbau versucht und ne Menge Spaß daran gehabt!
Hab mich hier und dort auch fleißig schlau gelesen bevor
ich losgelegt habe. Beim ersten mal sollten es eigentlich nur 
Jerks werden weil ich dachte das wär am einfachsten! 
Im Endeffekt hab ich dann aber insgesamt 6 Rohlinge
gebaut (alle "selbst designed") und 3 davon fertig gebaut, 2 Jerks und einen Wobbel (Kreuzung aus Zalt & Turus Ukku).
Hier mal das Ergebnis:




Nr. 1




Nr 2.




Nr. 3 - hier noch ohne Schaufel

Im Grunde war ich echt super zufrieden da ich ja nur Spraydosen hatte um die Köder zu lackieren und ohnehin kein super präziesen Details hinbekommen hätte.
Die Köder habe ich alle vor der Lackierung in der Regentonne
sauber ausgebleit. Bei den Jerks habe ich an zwei Positionen Blei eingelassen und zwar mittig bezogen auf die Dicke des Köders und die Bleie in der Länge weit genug auseinander weil ich gelesen habe das dann die Gleitbahnen der Jerks besser/größer werden.
Beim ersten Praxistest kam dann das böse Erwachen, der Wobbler läuft zwar, sinkt jedoc leich hecklastig ab (war vor der Beschichtung mit Epoxid nicht der Fall) und die Jerks sinken zwar waagerecht, überdrehen jedoch beide stark (quasi von 19 auf 17Uhr) und das fast auf der Stelle ohne lange Gleitbahn.

Nun Frage ich mich, wie kann ich die am besten retten und was habe ich falsch gemacht?? Was mir einfiel, ich habe DropShot Bleie verwendet und da diese relativ klein vom Durchmesser und lang waren habe ich recht tiefe Bohrungen für die Bleie gesetzt (deutlich über die Mitte). War das evt. der Fehler??

Und nun habe ich gerade mein zweites Köderbau-Projekt gestartet und 5 Wobbler-Rohlinge im Barsch-Design (Körperform und -größe ähnlich Piketime Perch)  gebaut.
Habe allen mal verschiedene Schaufeln (eckige und gerundete, lange und kurze) angepasst um zu experimentieren. Nun werd ich als nächstes die Bebleiung setzen und Frage mich, gibts bei Wobblern auch Faustregeln wie das Blei positioniert werden sollte?? Einfach mittig ein schweres oder über die Länge mehrere?

Würde ja den Thread komplett durchstöbern aber bei meiner High-Speed-DSL-Verbindung (250er DSL!!) dauert das bis 2013.

Wäre nett wenn ihr paar Tipps geben würdet auch wenn ähnliche Fragen schon 222 mal kamen. #6

greetz


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei fast jedem großen Angelversender gibt es die billigen Augen von Behr in 3,5 und 8 mm glaub ich. Kosten nicht viel. Aber ich finde am Auge sollte man auch nicht sparen. Sonst ebay.com!


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei dem Bebleien der Wobbler das Blei erst mit Klebeband oder Gummibändern anheften und den besten Lauf beim Testen finden!

Bei den Jerks musst Du ein wenig experimentieren. Ich würde dicke Bleie nehmen anstatt lange und dünne. Auf www.lurebuilding.nl findest Du meist Schablonen mit Bleiangabe für ähnliche Jerks. Einfach mal schauen wie die das machen.

Die ersten 10 Jerks sind zum lernen, also nicht ärgern!


----------



## diemai (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

..............beherzige "Bullettenbär's" Rat , ich empfehle dir dort unbedingt den "Heiddy"-Jerk(the Roach) .

........aus deinen Beschreibungen folgere ich , das dein Holzmaterial in Relation zum Körpervolumen  nicht genug Auftrieb hat , daher auch nicht ausreichend Blei tragen kann , wie es zu einer befriedigenden Aktion nötig wäre .

Bleie sollten auch fast immer(es gibt wenige Ausnahmen) dicht am Bauch konzentriert liegen , so das sie eine größtmögliche Kielwirkung erzielen können , deine weit hineinragenden Bleie können eventuell auch mit der mangelnden Aktion zu tun haben(ich habe mit tief liegenden Bleien allerdings keinerlei Erfahrungen) .

Die Körperform des Hechtes ist denkbar ungünstig , weil hinten kein tief sitzendes Blei angebracht werden kann !

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es ist schon eine Weile her das ich etwas gepostet habe
so hier sind einige van meine letzte jerks 
(sie habe alle Alu Folie als Basis)








































Gruss Ferdinand


----------



## davis (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke schonmal!

Also ich muss zugeben ich neige dazu alles immer sehr penibel zu machen und dann finde ich die Vorstellung natürlich furchtbar erstmal 10 Köder zu bastelsn bis der erste gut wird! 

Also die ersten drei Köder sind aus Eiche, von daher kann es gut sein das durch die hohe Dichte zu wenig Auftrieb vorhanden ist. Das in Kombination mit dem tu tief eingelassenen Blei könnte dann die Ursache sein.

Dieses mal habe ich ein Holz genommen das ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz zuornen kann. Daraus werden wohl Fensterrahmen hergestellt. Ist relativ hart aber dennoch gut zu bearbeiten und deutlich leichter als Eiche. War ne Restplatte vom Schreiner, weiß aber nicht was es ist. Ist von der Farbe eher dunkler und mit ausgeprägter Maserung.

Habt ihr denn noch Tipps für die Wobbler-Bebleiung außer dem Ausprobieren? 

greetz


----------



## Wander-HH (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm,

ich sehe hier wunderbare Exemplare .. liebevoll designed und Respekt!#6

 Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einer Version gemacht ohne Design?


----------



## davis (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand: Die sehen ja hammermäßig aus!! So ein Finish würde ich auch gerne hinbekommen! Was heißt als Basis Alufolie?? Bildet die das Schuppenmuster??

greetz


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Danke schonmal!
> 
> Also ich muss zugeben ich neige dazu alles immer sehr penibel zu machen und dann finde ich die Vorstellung natürlich furchtbar erstmal 10 Köder zu bastelsn bis der erste gut wird!
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich nicht schlecht an an mit dem Holz , ......aber wenn du gut laufende Jerks haben willst , wirst du um das individuelle Ausbleien nicht herumkommen , ......selbst annähernd gleiche Rohlinge aus der gleichen Holzsorte können sich unterschiedlich verhalten , da das Material ein ungleichmäßiges Naturprodukt ist .

Ich hab's auch 'mal einfach probiert , ......enttäuschend !


@ Ferdinand


Echt gut hinbekommen mit der durchschimmernden Folie ,  gibt bestimmt schöne Effekte im Wasser #6!

Super Arbeit#6 !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @Ferdinand: Die sehen ja hammermäßig aus!! So ein Finish würde ich auch gerne hinbekommen! Was heißt als Basis Alufolie?? Bildet die das Schuppenmuster??
> 
> greetz


 
Alle Tricks und Kniffe gibt es hier: solarfallbaits.blogspot.com


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> ich sehe hier wunderbare Exemplare .. liebevoll designed und Respekt!#6
> 
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einer Version gemacht ohne Design?


 
Den Fischen ist es egal ob das Dingen bunt ist oder auch nur weiß oder schwarz oder nur mit Holzmaserung! Das wurde hier schon öfters unter Beweis gestellt. 

Gruß


----------



## Ferdin@nd (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär Hat recht 

ich zage immer mit dem koder vange ich den fisher
den oft vange ich fishe wen das koder nog im basic lakierung ist beim testen des koders

gruss Ferdinand


----------



## diemai (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> Bulettenbär Hat recht
> 
> ich zage immer mit dem koder vange ich den fisher
> den oft vange ich fishe wen das koder nog im basic lakierung ist beim testen des koders
> ...


 
Hab' auch schon 'mal beim Testen auf schiere Holzfärbung Bisse bekommen , ......in Australien haben solche unbemalten oder auch nur teilweise bemalten Wobbler sogar einen Namen , ...."Nudies" , bzw. "Semi-Nudies" , ...das heißt soviel wie "Nackte" oder "Halbnackte" .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Hier mal zwei Bildchen vom Zwischenstand:








Hab quasi fünf gleiche Rohlinge und daraus 4 Cranks und einen Jerk gemacht. Extra mal mit verschiedenen Schaufeln und Winkeln um einfach zu experimentieren.
Heute dann nochmal euren Rat beherzt und jeden Köder einzeln ausgeblait und getestet! Der erste Crank lief prompt super also gleich Bleimenge und Position übernommen. Später dann die Bohrung für das Blei nen Hauch außer Mitte gebohrt und nu steht er leicht schief also muss ich nochmal ran...aber immerhin läuft er gut!
So...nu aber die Tatsache die mich verzweifeln lässt. Den Jerk ebenfalls mit Blei (mit Tesa angeklebt) getestet und siehe da, er lief prima!! Ich die Stellen markiert und exakt die Bleie an exakt den Positionen versenkt wie ausprobiert. Dann wieder versiegelt und nochmal im Gartenteich getestet und was sehe ich, das Teil überdreht schon wieder!!!#q Was ist denn nu wieder falsch gelaufen. Hab diesesmal echt breites Blei benutzt und auch nicht tief versenkt und beim test lief er ja auch...wieso also danach nicht? Man man da wird man echt auf eine Geduldsprobe gestellt. Aber ich bleib weiter dran.

Für Ratschläge bin ich nach wie vor dankbar! 

greetz


----------



## diemai (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Mit deinem Jerk , .....das war dann wohl gerade grenzwertig , die außenliegenden Gewichte haben gerade gereicht , .......etwas weiter nach oben/innen verschoben eben nicht mehr .

Ich muß allerdings auch sagen , das die Körperform deines Jerks eben nicht gerade günstig ist , ......die Nase und die darauf positionierte Schnuröse liegen sehr tief , ......dadurch liegen die Gewichte auch nicht allzuweit unterhalb einer gedachten Längs-Mittellinie(von der Schnuröse ausgehend) , daher können die Gewichte beim Jerken auch nicht eine ausreichende Kielwirkung generieren und der Jerk legt sich auf die Seite .

Die lange obere Nasenpartie tut ein Übriges , ihn zur Seite wegzudrücken .

Versuch's einfach 'mal mit einer "Heiddy"("the Roach" auf "lurebuilding.nl") , und du wirst keine Probleme mehr haben , ......und hast damit einen Top-Jerkbait zur Verfügung :

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/engjerkbaitsvoorn.html

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/sizes/2559-heiddy-jerkbait/large/

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEgu8ur5X9Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3VZlQWIhbE

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

hab mal wieder ein neues projekt gestartet. 
denn ihr wisst ja: "Köderbau - Es gibt immer was zu tun!" ;-)

werde dann heute abend noch die erste schicht epoxy draufmachen und dann mal im lauf der woche schauen wie er denn so läuft.






MfG der Esoxhunter


----------



## Case (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht jedenfalls mal Klasse aus.#6
Auch technisch sehr gut gelöst. 
Sieht so aus, als würde er Grinsen.

Case


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mahlzeit!

Habe gerade beim surfen ne schöne Bauanleitung für einen mehrteiligen Wobbler gefunden. Anleitung ist zwar in Italienisch, aber die Bilder sagen mehr als Worte. In einem der Links ist auch ein Video in dem man den Lauf des Wobblers sehen kann.

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten:
1. Ihr schaut euch den ganzen Blog an:
http://www.psycolures.blogspot.com/

2. Oder Ihr klickt auf die entsprechenden Beiträge:

Bilder vom Wobbler sowie Video vom Lauf:
http://psycolures.blogspot.com/2010/04/fabeel-ultima-generazione.html#links

Die Bauanleitung:
http://psycolures.blogspot.com/2011/01/fabeelil-tutorial.html#links

Und nochmal 2 fertige mit schönem Finish:
http://psycolures.blogspot.com/2011/04/ultimi-lavori.html#links

Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen das man sich den Text mit google übersetzen lassen kann...

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

................nette Links , Björn , ...vielen Dank für's Posten:m !

@ esoxhunter85

Schönes Finish , .......glaube alllerdings nicht das der so OHNE zusätzliche Schaufel laufen wird #c!

Und wenn doch , wirst du ihn wohl nur zu Schleppen einsetzen können , da er beim Auswerfen höchstwahrscheinlich immer "Hakensalat" produzieren wird !

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist so'n Hecht-Swimbait mit die komplizierteste Form zum selber bauen , da sie so stromlinienförmig ist und daher nicht so viele Turbulenzen im Wasser generiert , die letzendlich mit für den schlängelnden Lauf mit verantwortlich sind !

Viel Glück aber trotzdem #6, ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

Das werden wir sehen. Wenn er nicht so richtig will
Ist ja ne schaufen schnell montiert. 
MfG


----------



## Kössi (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Wobblerbaugemeinde,
ich habe am WE eine Sauna aufgebaut. Neben Abachiresten  habe ich auch Holz von Nordischer Fichte übrig. Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht? Zum Wobblerbau bestimmt ok, aber zum Jerk bauen event. zu leicht? Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Wobblerbaugemeinde,
> ich habe am WE eine Sauna aufgebaut. Neben Abachiresten  habe ich auch Holz von Nordischer Fichte übrig. Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht? Zum Wobblerbau bestimmt ok, aber zum Jerk bauen event. zu leicht? Gruß Kössi


 

Fichte ist keine besonders gute Wahl , läßt sich aber dennoch für Köder verwenden(wenn nix Besseres zur Hand) .

Aufgrund der ausgeprägten Maserung läßt sich nicht gut eben schmirgeln und reißt oder verzieht auch leichter  ......zur Not geht es aber .

Jerkbaits lassen sich auch daraus bauen , allerdings sollte man bei deren Größe beim Material eine Vorauswahl treffen ! 

Für kleinere Jerks nimmt man leichteres Holz und für größere und voluminösere Köder schwereres , .........einfach weil man bei kleinen Jerks aus dichterem Holz zu wenig Blei unterbringen kann und bei großen Ködern aus leichtem Holz zu viel Ballast hinein muß , damit sie ideal absinken , .......beides ist dem Laufverhalten abträglich . 

                               Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## daci7 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin!
Ich hab mich zwar schon ein wenig eingelesen, konnte (und wollte) aber nicht alle 2309587435 posts zu dem thema durchforsten, daher nun meine Frage:

Ich bin ziemlicher Neuling was das Köderbauen angeht und werd mich vom Aufbau auch selbst da rantasten (wollen) - lediglich die Farbe macht mir Sorgen. Ich bin zwar nicht völlig unbegabt, aber auch kein Monet mit dem Pinsel 

Ich denke ich könnte mich eher mit dem Sprayen anfreunden - könnt ihr mir da sagen, was für Dosen empfehlenswert sind? Oder muss ich dabei noch was wichtiges beachten, was einem Neuling leicht entfällt?

Das Projekt Wobblerbau ist für diesen Winter vorgesehen!


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ich hab mich zwar schon ein wenig eingelesen, konnte (und wollte) aber nicht alle 2309587435 posts zu dem thema durchforsten, daher nun meine Frage:
> 
> Ich bin ziemlicher Neuling was das Köderbauen angeht und werd mich vom Aufbau auch selbst da rantasten (wollen) - lediglich die Farbe macht mir Sorgen. Ich bin zwar nicht völlig unbegabt, aber auch kein Monet mit dem Pinsel
> ...


 

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread !

Dosen sind eigentlich recht ineffektiv(viel Farbe geht daneben) und teuer , .........ich habe damit aber auch angefangen , ....für Airbrush kann ich mich nicht so begeistern , jetzt male ich mit'm Pinsel .

Wichtig ist , das du die Spraydosen immer nur von einer Marke kaufst , logischerweise sollte diese auch für dich leicht verfügbar sein , falls du 'mal Ersatz brauchst .

Ferne nur matter Farben nehme , Glänzende trocknen sehr lange und sind auch "verwundbarer"(können leichter von anderen farben angelöst werden) .

Ich rede hier nur von lösungsmittelhaltigen Farben , Acrylfarben sind wohl besser , aber ich hab' da keine Erfahrungen , weil's die im hiesigen Kleinstadt-Baumarkt nicht gibt .

Aber da du ja in der Hauptstadt beheimatet bist , könntest du ja 'mal hier checken :

www.modulor.de

...............das gibt's so einiges zum Basteln !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich das Holz für andere Projekte verwenden. Habe soviel Abachi übrig, daß ich es nicht unbedingt für Wobbler verarbeiten muß.
Ich habe da noch ein Problem, ich verwende als Schutzlack von Behnke 
Epoxi 601, aber einige  Köder werden matt und der Großteil bleibt schön glänzend. Hat jemand einen Tipp, was da schief gelaufen ist?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Danke für den Tipp, dann werde ich das Holz für andere Projekte verwenden. Habe soviel Abachi übrig, daß ich es nicht unbedingt für Wobbler verarbeiten muß.
> Ich habe da noch ein Problem, ich verwende als Schutzlack von Behnke
> ...


 
Kenne mich mit DEM Harz nicht aus , .......denke aber , das das Mischungsverhältnis nicht gestimmt hat , oder , ....noch wahrscheinlicher , das während des Aushärtens die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu hoch und/oder die Umgebungstemperatur zu niedrig gewesen sein kann .

Feuchtigkeit und Kälte sind Gift für noch weiches , aushärtendes , Epoxy , .....es kann u. U. dann auch milchig werden und leicht klebrig bleiben(eine weitere , ordentlich ausgeführte Schicht kaschiert und beseitigt das Problem aber weitgehend)!

Habe von Wobbler-Bastlern in subtropischen Teilen Australiens und den USA gehört , das sie sich sogar spezielle Trockenkammern bauen , ......das können alte Herde oder auch isolierte Papp,-oder Holzkisten sein , in denen eine Glühbirne als Wärmequelle hängt . 

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## sasa (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
kann ich den envirotex-lite epoxid lack mit der airbrush pistole sprühen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nein ist zu zäh...nimm 2K von MIPA oder Standox, wenn du sprühen möchtest


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



daci7 schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Ich hab mich zwar schon ein wenig eingelesen, konnte (und wollte) aber nicht alle 2309587435 posts zu dem thema durchforsten, daher nun meine Frage:
> 
> Ich bin ziemlicher Neuling was das Köderbauen angeht und werd mich vom Aufbau auch selbst da rantasten (wollen) - lediglich die Farbe macht mir Sorgen. Ich bin zwar nicht völlig unbegabt, aber auch kein Monet mit dem Pinsel
> ...


 
Einfach in diesen komischen Hipphoppghetto-Läden schauen. 1. Die haben immer Dosen zu günstigen Preisen. 2. Bekommst Du da auch andere Caps um das Sprühbild zu verändern.
Vor dem Epoxieren das ganze aber ordentlich auslüften lassen. Also mindestens 3 Tage.

Ich habe mal Spraydosen von Sparvar benutzt. Da gab es auch fluo Farben (Ich liebe Firetiger). Die Farben waren in Ordnung, nur nach 2 Jahren Standzeit waren sie nicht mehr so toll. Die Grundierung von denen nehme ich noch heute.

Alles andere hat Dieter schon gesagt.

PS: Um saubere Ergebnisse zu bekommen ordentlich Abkleben und sich immer viel Zeit lassen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Wobblerbaugemeinde,
> ich habe am WE eine Sauna aufgebaut. Neben Abachiresten  habe ich auch Holz von Nordischer Fichte übrig. Hat schon jemand damit Erfahrung gemacht? Zum Wobblerbau bestimmt ok, aber zum Jerk bauen event. zu leicht? Gruß Kössi


 
Ich nehme Fichte immer für große fankende Wobbler wie die Grandma etc. und finde es gut. Es ist aber lange nicht so schön und sauber zu verarbeiten wie Abachi. Aber Jerkbaits würde ich nicht Versuchen daraus zu bauen. Das wird nichts.

Mein Tipp:

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedplugflankerstwitchbait.html
http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedplugflankersgrandma.html
http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedplugflankersdivani19cm.html


----------



## daci7 (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an diemai und Bulettenbär für die Tipps! Dann werd ich mich mal daran machen ein paar Sachen zusammen zu suchen - das "Köderkarussel" ist fertig geplant und geht nun in den Bau.
Freu mich schon auf die ersten Versuche - Ergebnisse gibts hier allerdings erst nächstes Jahr


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Kenne mich mit DEM Harz nicht aus , .......denke aber , das das Mischungsverhältnis nicht gestimmt hat , oder , ....noch wahrscheinlicher , das während des Aushärtens die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu hoch und/oder die Umgebungstemperatur zu niedrig gewesen sein kann .
> 
> Feuchtigkeit und Kälte sind Gift für noch weiches , aushärtendes , Epoxy , .....es kann u. U. dann auch milchig werden und leicht klebrig bleiben(eine weitere , ordentlich ausgeführte Schicht kaschiert und beseitigt das Problem aber weitgehend)!
> 
> ...


 
Soweit ich die Diskussion noch in Erinnerung habe:

Die Gewichtsangaben sind nicht allzutoll. Abhilfe soll angeblich das genaue Dosieren mit Spritzen schaffen. Ansonsten kann ich Dieter nicht ergänzen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal ein Experiment mit irisierender Folie. Freue mich schon aufs fischen


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hej Pike-Piekser,

dein Topcoat sieht so dünn aus, nimmst Du jetzt 2K-Klarlack als Finish?

Schade das man die Wirkung der Folie schlecht in Bildern festhalten kann....


----------



## Pike-Piekser (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, in Natura sieht der noch wesentlich leckerer aus.

Es wirkt auf den Bildern nur so dünn. Insgesamt sind 10 Schichten Epoxy auf dem Köder. 3 als Basis, 4 für die Folie und 3 für das Finish.


----------



## diemai (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Experiment mit irisierender Folie. Freue mich schon aufs fischen


 
.............echt cooler Effekt#6 !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Gemeinde habe zwar immer wieder mal reingeschaut aber nichts vorbereitet. Lob an alle die hier ihre Eigenbauten präsentieren. #6 
Habe heute auch angefangen Rohlinge zu fertigen uns da kommt schon die Frage. Die jerk's mit Twisterschwanz, wie wird der Schwanz befestigt?


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde habe zwar immer wieder mal reingeschaut aber nichts vorbereitet. Lob an alle die hier ihre Eigenbauten präsentieren. #6
> Habe heute auch angefangen Rohlinge zu fertigen uns da kommt schon die Frage. Die jerk's mit Twisterschwanz, wie wird der Schwanz befestigt?


 
Spirale aus Draht tüddeln und Schwanz drauf drehen. Das andere Ende in den Jerk kleben..... Wie sonst?


----------



## diemai (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Spirale aus Draht tüddeln und Schwanz drauf drehen. Das andere Ende in den Jerk kleben..... Wie sonst?


 

.............oder 'ne passende Bohrung in'n Schwanz mit'm Zahnstocher als Quersplint(in'ner eingeklebten Plastik, -oder Metallhülse von wegen der Dichtigkeit) .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FakeFish (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...............oder von einer Spaxschraube den Kopf entfernen, und diese dann mit 2K-Kleber in ein vorgebohrtes Loch im Schwanzbereich befestigen.
So das wenige cm aus dem Köder herrausschauen (natürlich in abhängigkeit zur Ködergröße) das hält wunderbar, und ist m.M. haltbarer als Spiralen aus Draht. Zumindest für Hechtköder, für die kleineren für Barsche, ist die Spirale aus Draht die bessere Wahl.
Gruß, Branko


----------



## Kössi (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitat von Diemai
Kenne mich mit DEM Harz nicht aus , .......denke aber , das das  Mischungsverhältnis nicht gestimmt hat , oder , ....noch  wahrscheinlicher , das während des Aushärtens die Luftfeuchtigkeit zu  hoch und/oder die Umgebungstemperatur zu niedrig gewesen sein kann .

Feuchtigkeit und Kälte sind Gift für noch weiches , aushärtendes , Epoxy  , .....es kann u. U. dann auch milchig werden und leicht klebrig  bleiben(eine weitere , ordentlich ausgeführte Schicht kaschiert und  beseitigt das Problem aber weitgehend)!

Habe von Wobbler-Bastlern in subtropischen Teilen Australiens und den  USA gehört , das sie sich sogar spezielle Trockenkammern bauen ,  ......das können alte Herde oder auch isolierte Papp,-oder Holzkisten  sein , in denen eine Glühbirne als Wärmequelle hängt . 

                       Gruß , diemai#h

Sorry,
 konnte mich nicht eher melden, bin gerade vom Seminar zurück. Luftfeuchtigkeit und Temp. waren eigentlich wie immer, epoxiere bei mir im Heizraum, Mischungsverhältis wiege ich immer ab, passt eigentlich auch immer. Aber ich werde wie du empfiehlst ihn einfach nochmal aufs Köderrad spannen. Reicht ja sicher eine dünnere Schicht nur um den Glanz zu erziehlen. 
Diemai, du hast hier mal You tube-clips eingestellt von Wobblern in der Badewanne, hab schon mal gesucht sie aber nicht mehr gefunden. Kann man die irgendwo abrufen??    Danke Kössi


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> ...............oder von einer Spaxschraube den Kopf entfernen, und diese dann mit 2K-Kleber in ein vorgebohrtes Loch im Schwanzbereich befestigen.
> So das wenige cm aus dem Köder herrausschauen (natürlich in abhängigkeit zur Ködergröße) das hält wunderbar, und ist m.M. haltbarer als Spiralen aus Draht. Zumindest für Hechtköder, für die kleineren für Barsche, ist die Spirale aus Draht die bessere Wahl.
> Gruß, Branko


 
Hey Branko, 
ich weiss ja nicht was ihr in Gelsenkirchen :m für Edelstahldraht habt, aber bei 1,2 mm hält das mehr als feste. Den bekommst Du auch nicht mal eben verbogen oder verzogen. Ne Spax würde ich auf garkeinen Fall nehmen. Erst recht nicht für Hecht.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Mischungsverhältis wiege ich immer ab, passt eigentlich auch immer.


 
Die Diskussion hatten wir schon. Vielleicht hierzu den Fred durchsuchen! Einfach mal nach Volumen abmessen. Ich verwende auch das selbe Harz und wiege auch extremst genau ab, trotzdem hab ich ab und zu diese Fehler. Früher als ich nach Volumen gegangen bin passte alles wunderbar. Demnächst werde ich es auch wieder nach Volumen machen. Vielleicht ist ein Rechenfehler in den Angaben...

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ FakeFish

................die Schrauben rosten doch wohl irgendwann , oder ?


@ Kössi

........vielen Dank für dein Interesse , .......hier kannst du meine gesammelten Werke einsehen :

http://www.youtube.com/user/61diemai?feature=mhee


..............bin jetzt allerdings echt ratlos wegen deines Epoxy-Problems |kopfkrat?

Weggehen tut es aber mit einer neuen Schicht auf jeden Fall , hatte auch schon mal milchige(zu früh schwimmen lassen)und klebrige(falsch gemischt)Wobbs so noch passabel hinbekommen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär
wenn das Mischungsverhältnis nicht stimmt, habe ich gleich ein Problem, dieser Wobbler hat erst geglänzt und ist später stumpf geworden. Ich mische das Harz auch extrem sorgfältig ( Tropfenweise ), bei falscher Mischweise bleiben die Wobbs klebrig, wie Diemai schreibt bzw. hatte ich auch schon einmal das Problem, das ein Wobbler milchig wird weil er wegen Ungeduld meinerseits zu früh Wasser gesehen hat. Wenn der trocknet geht das wieder weg. Egal, wird bei der nächsten Sendung neu beschichtet.
Danke Diemai für den Link!!


----------



## FakeFish (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ FakeFish
> 
> ................die Schrauben rosten doch wohl irgendwann , oder ?
> 
> ...


----------



## FakeFish (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hey Branko,
> ich weiss ja nicht was ihr in Gelsenkirchen :m für Edelstahldraht habt, aber bei 1,2 mm hält das mehr als feste. Den bekommst Du auch nicht mal eben verbogen oder verzogen. Ne Spax würde ich auf garkeinen Fall nehmen. Erst recht nicht für Hecht.
> 
> Gruß,
> ...



Hallo Björn,
ich mache mir für meine Worm Hooks oder Wide Gap Hooks die Spiralen selber in verschiedenen Größen und unterschiedlichen Drahtstärken von 0,5-1,2mm.Und für Spinnerbaits und Tailspinner von 0,7-1,4mm aus Federdraht oder Edelstahldraht.Und deswegen kann ich sagen das diese sehr gut in Gummiködern halten und nicht verbogen werden, anders jedoch in einem Festerem und Schwererem Köder (Jerkbait aus Holz z.B.)wobei Die Spirale sehr leicht verbiegt, wenn ein Hecht nach dem Biss, springt und den Kopf hin und her schlägt.Dazu braucht es keinen Kapitalen, das schaffen auch ein  kleiner Spritzer um die 60cm und noch kleiner wenn er ganz wild ist:q
Ich habe dann mal die Spirale nach Innen gesetzt, also so das der Twister (Mogambo) sozusagen in den Jerk hineingedreht wird, das war mir aber zu aufwändig zumal ich finde das der Köder dann ******** aussieht:vik:
Gruß,Branko

P.S. Vieleicht findest du ja mal den Weg nach Gelsenkirchen,
von Iserlohn aus. |wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> P.S. Vieleicht findest du ja mal den Weg nach Gelsenkirchen,
> von Iserlohn aus. |wavey:


 
Ich roll mich gerade ab:q. Extrem gut gekontert!#6

Aber zurück zum Thema: Ich möchte an einem Jerk ja keinen halben Twisterkörper befestigen, sondern nur den Schwanz mit einem kleinen Ansatz des Körpers. Und in diesem einen Zentimeter hält eine Spirale besser als alles andere. Ich möchte jetzt keinen Twister kaputt machen aber ich glaube man kann ihn ohne weiteres von einer Spaxschraube ziehen wenn diese nur 1cm tief im Körper war.
So jetzt hab ich aber genug gefachsimpelt über Nebensächlichkeiten...

Gruß


----------



## Frosch38 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na Danke für die Zahlreichen Hinweise. Ich werde die für mich am besten erscheinende Befestigung wählen. #6


----------



## Kössi (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,Frosch 38
ich habe  ,,Wobbler,, gebaut, die bestehen aus einem geschnitzten Wobblerkopf und an den habe ich mit Sekundenkleber einen Gummifisch ohne Kopf geklebt, oder mit anderen Worten ein Gummifisch mit Wobblerkopf ;-) 
Habe damit auch schon einige Hechte gefangen und hat gehalten. Also sollte ein Twisterschwanz auch halten. Ich habe auch vor, Jerks mit Twisterschwanz zu bauen und werde ihn auch nur ankleben. Die Idee mit der Spirale und dann noch geklebt ist natürlich noch sicherer.   Kössi


----------



## apollo2233 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

wieder paar wobbler gebastelt SSR 05...

Gruß
apollo 

Mein Blog : http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> auch nur ankleben.



Ist ja gut und schön und wenn ich auf die Örtlichen Bedingungen reagieren möchte und den Twisterschwanz austauschen möchte ist das geklebte nicht von Vorteil.


----------



## allegoric (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, ich habe mir jetzt die ersten "nötigen" Materialen beschafft, um auch einmal das Wobbler bauen anzutesten.

Ich bin noch sehr skeptisch, weil ich mich nicht gerade für einen handwerklich begabten halte, aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch.

Was vielleicht für den Anfang ganz gut wäre, wären Schablonen oder größengerechte Vorlagen. Ich habe schon im I-net gesucht, aber bis auf vereinzelte Schablonen / Templates wurde ich noch nicht so richtig fündig.
Habt ihr ein paar Seiten für mich, wo ich draufschauen kann?


Danke.


----------



## davis (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So Jungs, hier mal das Ergebnis nach einigen Abenden im Bastelrausch!  
Heute noch von Hand ein paar Details ergänzt, Augen drauf 
gemacht und schon sind sie fast fertig. Das beschichten mit
Epoxid steht halt noch aus...wird aber die nächsten tage erledigt so das dem Praxistest nichts mehr im Wege steht am nächsten Wochenende!

Nr. 1





Nr. 2





Nr. 3





Nr. 4





Nr. 5





Und ein Gruppenbild  der Abschlussklasse  





Für meine zweite Köderbau-Aktion bin ich ganz zufrieden. Aber ich denke ich
kann beim nächsten mal noch bissel was besser machen. Man lernt ja aus seinen
Fehlern.... 

greetz


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Was vielleicht für den Anfang ganz gut wäre, wären Schablonen oder größengerechte Vorlagen. Ich habe schon im I-net gesucht, aber bis auf vereinzelte Schablonen / Templates wurde ich noch nicht so richtig fündig.
> Habt ihr ein paar Seiten für mich, wo ich draufschauen kann?
> 
> 
> Danke.


 
Eine Antwort findest Du in diesem Fred auf bestimmt jeder 5 Seite. Also ein bisschen einlesen sollte schon drin sein.

www.lurebuilding.nl

Es gibt auch noch ein Buch: Wobblerbau von Hans Nordin


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe mir jetzt die ersten "nötigen" Materialen beschafft, um auch einmal das Wobbler bauen anzutesten.
> 
> Ich bin noch sehr skeptisch, weil ich mich nicht gerade für einen handwerklich begabten halte, aber vielleicht ändert sich das noch.
> 
> ...


 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread !

Erwartest du einen ganzen Katalog mit Vorlagen, ........gibt's glaub'ich nicht ?

Aber schau 'mal hier , fällt mir spontan ein , .....da ist , bzw. könnte , 'was zu finden sein !

www.lurebuilding.nl

www.luremaking.com

(unter free downloads)

www.KoederDesign.de

www.tackleunderground.com .

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

...............dir ham'se in'ner Schule anscheinend sauberes Arbeiten beigebracht , .......meinen höchsten Respekt für deinen Umgang mit der Spraydose und Schablonen#6#6#6!

Wenn du das Epoxy 'drauf hast und es hart geworden ist , warte mit der Jungfernfahrt noch drei Tage länger , ........noch frisches Epoxy kann u. U. sehr feuchtigkeitsempfindlich sein , .......der Lack könnte eventuell wieder weich und/oder milchig werden !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Danke dir! Aber das hab ich eher von meinem Vater als aus der Schule!:q Wobei ich mit dem sprühen ich kaum Erfahrung hab muss ich erhlich gestehen! Und beim ersten Anlauf haben sie mir ja nicht gefallen und ich hab alle wieder abgeschliffen bis auf einen. Dann nochmal Anlauf genommen, versucht geduldig zu bleiben und es lief besser. Aber wie gesagt hab das auch selbstkritisch betrachtet und muss z.B. sagen meine Schablonen waren zu dünn. Die Haben sich dann von der Feuchtigkeit geworfen und ich musste sie wieder richten um quasi Seite B analog zu Seite A hinzubekommen|uhoh: Nächstes mal versuche ich es mit Folie! Da kann man ja mit der Rasierklinge auch alles schön raus schneiden und die kann das sicher besser ab.
Ja und das Schuppenmuster hab ich mit nem Blechgitter gemacht und nicht mit nem übergezogenen Netz obwohl ich welche hatte. Hab da den Dreh noch nicht raus. Nehme ich das Netz gleich nach dem sprühen runter verschmiert es und warte ich zu lange klebt es fest und beim abziehen gibt unschöne Stellen. Wie macht man das im allgemeinen?
Ja und ich brauch umbedingt noch mehr Farbtöne als meine 13 Stück die ich grad habe. Aber in der Molotow-Serie gibts mit 251 Stück genug Auswahl! 
Danke für den Tipp mit dem Epoxid! Hab beim letzten mal welches von Breddermann genommen. Das war ganz gut aber zu zähflüssig so das Unebenheiten nicht gut verliefen. Dieses mal hab ich mir mal Envirotex Lite besorgt. Mal sehen ob das besser ist. Muss die dann alle fix mal fertig versiegeln denn Samstag sollen die in den ersten Einsatz in NL! #6


----------



## apollo2233 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diemai: gute Links #6

Gruß
apollo

http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## allegoric (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke an alle für die Hinweise. Die Frage, die ich mir natürlich stelle ist, wo fang ich an. Ich versuche erst einmal Wobbler, die ich habe nachzubauen. Ich denke das macht fürn Anfang am meisten Sinn. Dann taste ich mich an den Rest ran


----------



## apollo2233 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Hinweise. Die Frage, die ich mir natürlich stelle ist, wo fang ich an. Ich versuche erst einmal Wobbler, die ich habe nachzubauen. Ich denke das macht fürn Anfang am meisten Sinn. Dann taste ich mich an den Rest ran




Anfang würde ich auch vorschlagen Kopie zu machen. Du mußt nur entscheiden ob Top Water,oder tieflaufende.... fertigen willst.

Viel Glück beim Bastelln. 

Gruß
apollo

http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Hinweise. Die Frage, die ich mir natürlich stelle ist, wo fang ich an. Ich versuche erst einmal Wobbler, die ich habe nachzubauen. Ich denke das macht fürn Anfang am meisten Sinn. Dann taste ich mich an den Rest ran


 
Ganz einfach, schau welches Material Du hast. Und dann schau welche Modelle in Frage kommen.

Es macht nicht Sinn direkt etwas nachzubauen. Ich würde eine einfache Form bevorzugen und auch ein Modell das viele Toleranzen verträgt.


----------



## davis (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Hab mal ne Frage...gibt es ne Möglichkeit ne "Epoxidbeule" wieder weg zu bekommen? Hab einen Crank gestern Abend bepinselt und da hab ich es an einer Stelle zu gut gemeint mit dem Epoxid. Heute morgen schau ich danach und trotz das er die ganze Nacht gedreht hat, hat sich dort eine leichte Beule/Erhebung gebildet die nun natürlich schon fest war! Wenn ich es runter schleife ist die Stelle ja milchig matt...deshalb wollt ich mal hören ob es für sowas nen "Trick 17" gibt um sowas auszugleichen?

greetz


----------



## west1 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Wenn ich es runter schleife ist die Stelle ja milchig matt...deshalb wollt ich mal hören ob es für sowas nen "Trick 17" gibt um sowas auszugleichen?
> 
> greetz



Abschleifen, vom milchig, matten ist nach der nächsten Schicht Epox nix mehr zu sehen.


----------



## davis (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das geht tatsächlich??? Jetzt bin ich baff das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Dann mach ich das mal so. Thx!


----------



## davis (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So erstmal danke für den Hinweis mit dem abschleifen und neu bepinseln! Hab ich gemacht und hat prima geklappt. Irgendwie naheliegend und nachvollziehbar aber hätte vorher
echt nicht gedacht das das so problemlos geht bzw. das man in der "Zwischenschicht" noch Schleifspuren sieht.
Bin nu fast fertig mit meinen 5 Prototypen und wie das halt so ist (learning by doing) hab ich nun schon wieder ne Frage in die Expertenrunde was die Beschichtung angeht.
Hab nu 3 Schichten Envirotex Lite drauf gepinselt und es hat verhältnismäßig gut geklappt im vergleich zum ersten mal. Jedoch bekomme ich es noch nicht hin das die Oberfläche hinterher 100% glatt ist. Im Licht betrachtet sieht man hier und da und dort Stellen an denen leichte Erhebungen/Senken sind an denen eben mehr oder weniger Epoxid hingelangt ist. Es fällt mir nämlich schwer nach der ersten Schicht zu erkennen wo ich noch pinseln muss und wo nicht. Am Ende übersieht man dann ein paar Stellen die auch trotz Einsatz des Köderkarusell nicht benetzt wurden. 
Habt ihr irgendwelche Tipps wie man das Epoxid am besten aufträgt so das man dünne gleichmäßige Schichten erhält? Nimmt man z.B. bestimmte Pinsel oder erwärmt das ganze nochmal das er besser verläuft?

Thx & Greetz

davis


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze das Zeug von Behnke, daher kann ich nur bedingt antworten. 

1. Wie befestigst Du die Köder im Karussel? Nicht das sie hin und herwackeln können.

2. Auf Fingerabdrücken hält Epoxy nicht gut und läuft weg.

3. Erwärmen = kürzere Verarbeitungszeit und flüssiger

Ich hoffe ich konnte trotzdem weiterhelfen


----------



## davis (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär:

Benutzt du den HS Härter von Behnke? Hab gelesen das Epoxid härtet dann besonders klar aus und ist sehr dünnflüssig!?
Ich spanne die Köder horizontal ein und die rotieren absolut gleichmäßig. Das wird also nicht das Problem sein denke ich. Hmm...Fingerabdrücke könnten ne Erklärung sein aber hab die Köder beim einspannen quasi nur ein einer Stelle berührt und die Unebenheiten sind schon an diversen Stellen.
Erwärmen habe ich kurz in Erwägung gezogen...macht man ja auch um Blasen raus zu ziehen...aber dachte ruck zuck fließt es zu schnell und wieder vom Köder runter da der nur sehr langsam dreht. Mein nächstes Karusell erhält regelbare Drehzahl! |supergri

Naja ich sag mal sie sind wie gesagt nicht schlecht geworden die Macken sind minimal...aber ich will halt alles immer 100% haben wenn möglich. Die gekauften Köder und die die ich hier manchmal sehe sind ja auch glatt wie ein Babypopo.

greetz


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

.......ich benutze den Schnellhärter 3018 und das Harz 300 von Behnke , ...so brauche ich kein Köderrad .

Das Finish wird natürlich nicht so gut und dick wie bei langsam härtendem Zeugs im Rad , aber da lege ich auch nicht so'n Wert drauf wie du .

Ich hatte früher Epoxy von HAKUMA und auch 'mal Envirotex , .....bei den den beiden Epoxys ist mir aufgefallen , das bei den ersten zwei Ködern , die ich einstreiche , fast immer solche Unebenheiten auftreten , ...bei den Nächsten aber nicht mehr !

Ich denke , das die Mischung sich dann noch nicht richtig gesetzt hat und sich irgendwie wieder auf'm Köder "entmischt"#c .

Ich kann mir das mit'm Schnellhärter aber nicht leisten , lange zu warten , da die Verarbeitungszeit nur gut 20 min  beträgt(danach geliert die Mische recht schnell) , .......ich mache das dann so , das ich die ersten beiden Köder mit den Unebenheiten noch 'mal zum Schluß mit ein wenig vom Rest der Mische streiche(eigentlich ist's mehr ein nochmaliges Verteilen des bereits aufgebrachten Lackes , neu aufgebrachtes Epoxy dient nur als eine Art "Schmiermittel" für den Pinsel) , .......dann gehen die Unebenheiten auch ganz gut weg .

Ich epoxiere meine Köder 2-3 mal , oft bekommen sie zusätzlich noch zwei Schichten mit Spannlack oben 'drauf , haben auch zwei Schichte Acryl-Klarlack 'drunter(um Signatur und/oder empfindliche Farben zu schützen) .

                          Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## davis (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Ahso das ist natürlich auch ne Alternative! Da hatte ich bislang bammel davor weil ich denke, wenn dann was schief geht und das Gemisch schon abbindet, hab ich den Ärger. Aber ausprobieren werd ich das dann auch mal!!
Die Theorie mit der "Entmischung" könnte natürlich auch sein. Auf der Beschreibung vom Envirotex steht ja das man beide Flaschen voll zusammenschütten soll. Da ich aber immer nur einen Köder pinsel mixe ich mir immer kleine Mengen an und versuche per Augenmaß (Flaschenfüllstand nebeneinander vergleichen) das Mischungsverhältnis hinzubekommen. Da kann es natürlich auch sein ich hab mal zuviel Harz und zu wenig Härter erwischt aber hab mich schon bemüht das möglichst genau zu machen.
Nochmal ne Schicht Lack über das Epoxid zu ziehen, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Was hat/hätte das für Vorteile?

greetz


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> , .......ich mache das dann so , das ich die ersten beiden Köder mit den Unebenheiten noch 'mal zum Schluß mit ein wenig vom Rest der Mische streiche(eigentlich ist's mehr ein nochmaliges Verteilen des bereits aufgebrachten Lackes , neu aufgebrachtes Epoxy dient nur als eine Art "Schmiermittel" für den Pinsel) , .......dann gehen die Unebenheiten auch ganz gut weg .


 
So mache ich es auch immer. Besser hätte ich es nicht beschreiben können!


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @diemai: Ahso das ist natürlich auch ne Alternative! Da hatte ich bislang bammel davor weil ich denke, wenn dann was schief geht und das Gemisch schon abbindet, hab ich den Ärger. Aber ausprobieren werd ich das dann auch mal!!
> Die Theorie mit der "Entmischung" könnte natürlich auch sein. Auf der Beschreibung vom Envirotex steht ja das man beide Flaschen voll zusammenschütten soll. Da ich aber immer nur einen Köder pinsel mixe ich mir immer kleine Mengen an und versuche per Augenmaß (Flaschenfüllstand nebeneinander vergleichen) das Mischungsverhältnis hinzubekommen. Da kann es natürlich auch sein ich hab mal zuviel Harz und zu wenig Härter erwischt aber hab mich schon bemüht das möglichst genau zu machen.
> Nochmal ne Schicht Lack über das Epoxid zu ziehen, daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Was hat/hätte das für Vorteile?
> 
> greetz


 

......das mit dem Spannlack mache ich nur , weil er noch etwas härter wird als Epoxy(kommt mir jedenfalls so vor) , ......habe aber festgestellt , das er nach ein oder zwei Hechten anfängt , großflächig abzublättern , ...das darunter liegende Epoxy blieb aber von den Zähnen unversehrt .

......und das mit dem Augenmaß an den großen Flaschen ist sehr ungenau , darin kann auch eine Fehlerquelle liegen , .......einige Leute benutzen Spritzen mit Milliliter-Skala zum genauen Anmischen , andere wiegen glaub'ich sogar auch mit 'ner Feinwaage ab .

Ich selber benutze kleine Medikamentenbecher aus Plastik , wie sie in Krankenhäusern verwendet werden , ...die haben auch 'ne Milliliter-Skala .

Hatte auf'm Flohmarkt 'mal 'n paar 100 Stück billig erstanden , ....man kann aber auch jegliche Verwand-und Bekanntschaft darauf anspitzen , ....sollte je 'mal einer in's Krankenhaus müssen , .......die gebrauchten Dinger dort auf Station einzusammeln , denn sie werden sowieso nach Gebrauch entsorgt , .....man muß sie dann allerdings vor'm Verwenden auswaschen und trocknen .

.......oder eventuell auch mit 'ner Krankenschwester anbändeln!

In'ner Apotheke kann man sich sowas auch bestellen , ...kostet aber wohl so Einiges !

Vielleicht aber auch Ebay , ......keine Ahnung #c??

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Das mit dem abblättern hatte ich als ich Envirotex zum sprühen getestet habe. Hatte ein paar Zalt damit versiegelt um sie bissfester zu machen da der Lack immer schnell im Eimer ist. Nach den ersten Fischen platzte das Zeug dann runter. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.
Vom Envirotex hab ich bloß ganz kleine Fläschchen da ich es ja erstmal testen wollte. Aber hast sicher Recht das es nicht das genauste Verfahren ist. Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet in der Apotheke von daher sollte das kein Thema sein an sowas ran zu kommen! #6
Ich find das Epoxid an sich schon sehr hart wenn es dann voll durchgehärtet ist. Werde dann eher mal überlegen ob ich zwischen Lack und Epoxid nochmal nen Klarlack zwischen rein arbeite um die Farben dauerhaft zu schützen.


----------



## diemai (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @diemai: Das mit dem abblättern hatte ich als ich Envirotex zum sprühen getestet habe. Hatte ein paar Zalt damit versiegelt um sie bissfester zu machen da der Lack immer schnell im Eimer ist. Nach den ersten Fischen platzte das Zeug dann runter. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.
> Vom Envirotex hab ich bloß ganz kleine Fläschchen da ich es ja erstmal testen wollte. Aber hast sicher Recht das es nicht das genauste Verfahren ist. Meine bessere Hälfte arbeitet in der Apotheke von daher sollte das kein Thema sein an sowas ran zu kommen! #6
> Ich find das Epoxid an sich schon sehr hart wenn es dann voll durchgehärtet ist. Werde dann eher mal überlegen ob ich zwischen Lack und Epoxid nochmal nen Klarlack zwischen rein arbeite um die Farben dauerhaft zu schützen.


 
...........hatte ich bei Envirotex auch an einigen Ködern , ......nehme es daher nicht mehr !


                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine Spritzen sind von ebay für kleines Geld. Aber ich nehme die Feinwaage da ich immer 50 bis 70g aufeinmal anmische.


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

Habe gestern mein Epoxy von Behnke bekommen , ......soeben auch endlich 'mal die ersten Köder gestrichen:vik:!

Dem Paket lag ein Katalog und ein Flyer bei , .....mir fiel da gleich dieses neue Produkt auf :

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d132.html

.............müßte doch wohl auch zum Wobblerbau geeignet sein , oder ?

OK ,......10mm ist wohl etwas dünn , ...aber man könnte doch wohl zwei Hälften mit'm Drahtsystem dazwischen zusammenkleben ? 

Vielleicht sollte man doch lieber vor Bestellung um ein Probestück bitten ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

hab mal auf die Schnelle die 47 Seiten überflogen,
bin aber auch nicht schlauer geworden.
Was mich etwas stutzig macht sind die Angaben zum verkleben oder besser zum anzuwendenden Kleber
( Kapitel 2.7)
Ich würde das erst mal als Muster testen
Gruß A.


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Hallo Diemai,
> 
> hab mal auf die Schnelle die 47 Seiten überflogen,
> bin aber auch nicht schlauer geworden.
> ...


 

.............habe den Katalog z. Zt. nicht zur Hand , liegt im Keller , ......ich habe aber ehe noch genug von Nepo's PVC-Zeugs liegen , ......aber vielleicht wäre dieses Material von Behnke ja 'ne Alternative(ob besser oder schlechter #c???) .

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch um eine Probe bitten , bevor ich so'ne Platte für 30 Tacken bestellen würde .

Gruß , diemai#h

PS: Im Katalog stand da auch nix drüber , glaub'ich , .....das war auf'm Flyer , ...ich denke , das kann mit Epoxy verklebt werden , irgendwie muß es als Konstruktionsteil ja laminiert werden .


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

du findest im shop auf deinem Link eine Verarbeitungsanleitung , darauf bezog sich Punkt 2.7 verkleben, da steht mit welchen Kleber das geht, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, keiner, der entlüften muss
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Bekannter (Franzose) von mir hat sich aus so ähnlichem Zeugs Köderboxen für seine riesigen Welsköder gebaut, die verarbeiten das Zeugs in der Firma in der er arbeitet. Das, das ich bisher gesehen hab ist nur ca. 5mm dick, muss ihn mal fragen ob sie es auch in dicker haben. 
Er hält übrigens in Frankreich auch schon Ausschau nach Nepos Hartschaum.


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter (Franzose) von mir hat sich aus so ähnlichem Zeugs Köderboxen für seine riesigen Welsköder gebaut, die verarbeiten das Zeugs in der Firma in der er arbeitet. Das, das ich bisher gesehen hab ist nur ca. 5mm dick, muss ihn mal fragen ob sie es auch in dicker haben.
> Er hält übrigens in Frankreich auch schon Ausschau nach Nepos Hartschaum.


 

..............kann er doch von Nepo direkt beziehen , oder nicht ?

Wäre das andere Zeugs denn geeignet , hast du's schon 'mal in'ner Hand gehabt ?

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............kann er doch von Nepo direkt beziehen , oder nicht ?


 Dieter zwei Quellen sind besser als eine und wenn eine direkt vor der Haustüre ist, umso besser. :g


> Wäre das andere Zeugs denn geeignet , hast du's schon 'mal in'ner Hand gehabt ?


Das 5mm Zeugs nur in Form seiner Köderbox. Es soll schwimmen und gut zu verarbeiten sein.  
Hab gestern erfahren dass sie das Zeugs auch in 19mm dicke haben, er bringt mir mal so ein Reststück zum probieren mit.


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............da bin ich 'mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt , Hubert !

..............habe endlich 'mal einige meiner Köder , die ich während des Jahres geschnitzt habe , fertigbekommen .

Werde den Lack(3 Schichten Epoxy) noch'n paar Tage durchhärten lassen und sie dann in der Badewanne testen , ...dann gibt's auch'n Video davon !

Es handelt sich hier um 5 Oberflachenköder , die ich dafür konstruiert habe , diese weitgehend hängerfrei durch Seerosenfelder zu ziehen , .......sowie einen Popper nach Vorbild des alten "Shakespeare Baby Popper" aus den 1930er Jahren , ........dieser steht ähnlich einer Pose vertikal an der Oberfläche und so kann man mit ihm lokalisierte oder auch nur an einer bestimmten Stelle vermutete Hechte reizen , indem man ihn einfach mit leichten Zupfern aus'm Handgelenk auf der Stelle ploppen läßt .

Alle Köder sind mit sogenannten "Quick Skirts" oder "E-Z-Skirts" versehen(von US-Ebay) , ....im Gegensatz zu normalen Schürzen haben diese die Fransen nur in eine Richtung , so das man damit auch noch weit werfen kann , da sich die Fransen beim Wurf stromlinienförmig um den Körper des Köders legen .

Da die Köder nachher mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt schwanzlastig aufschwimmen sollten(taten sie jedenfalls noch beim Rohlingstest) , spielen und ondulieren diese Schürzen dann sehr schön und verführerisch im Wasser .

Bemalt sind die Köder wieder von Hand mit "Revell"-Modellbaufarben !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dann wird nächstes Jahr nichts mehr zwischen den Seerosen schwimmen#6
Gruß A.


----------



## apollo2233 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............da bin ich 'mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt , Hubert !
> 
> ...



@diemai

Klasse gemacht!!!

Gruß
apollo
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Fragezeichen (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Du musst inzwischen mehr selbstgemachte Köder haben, als der durchschnittliche Angelladen insgesamt im Laden hängen hat - Respekt!

Hat der orangene Köder so eine Art Tretbootschaufel eingebaut oder was ist das? Sieht interessant aus. Gibts ein Video vom Laufverhalten? Schmeiss den doch mal in die Badewanne.


----------



## west1 (19. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............da bin ich 'mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt , Hubert !


Ich auch Dieter.:q Hätte jetzt wieder Zeit was zu bauen nur die Lust dazu fehlt noch.... #c Die nächsten Tage werde ich mich erst mal mit Blech und Blei beschäftigen, wenns was wird stelle ich ein paar Bilder im entsprechenden Thread ein.


> habe endlich 'mal einige meiner Köder , die ich während des Jahres geschnitzt habe , fertigbekommen .


Interessante Köder, sehen alle gut aus! #6#6#6
Hattest du sonen Schaufelradköder nicht schon letztes oder vorletztes Jahr gebaut, gesehen hab ich so ein Teil schon mal.
Die Maus ist super, gute Arbeit!#6
Sind das Spinnerbaithaken, die du da verbaut hast?


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen , Leute :m!

@ Fragezeichen

Werde in den nächsten Tagen ein Test-Video machen , möchte den Epoxylack nur noch etwas durchhärten lassen !

Weiß selber noch nicht , ob das Teil mit dem Schaufelrad funzen wird#c ?

@ west1

Hubert , ...habe diese Köder schon im Sommer als Rohlinge gepostet , .....ansonsten hatte ich vor vielen , vielen Jahren 'mal 'ne Ente mit Schaufelrädern gebaut , ...die funzte aber nicht so .

Die Haken sind sogenannte "Spinnerbait Trailer Hooks" von www.mooreslures.com , ......das sind Spezialhaken mit langem Schenkel und großem Öhr , verwendet als eine Art "Angsthaken" für kurz beißende Fische an Spinnerbaits ,....... sie werden einfach mit einem Stück Schlauch über'm Öhr über den eingegossenen Haken des Köders geschoben , ..........so werden auch noch Fische gehakt , die beim Spinnerbait "nur 'mal an der Schürze riechen:q!"

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , ...habe diese Köder schon im Sommer als Rohlinge gepostet


Dann hab den Köder als Rohling schon gesehen. 



> Die Haken sind sogenannte "Spinnerbait Trailer Hooks" von www.mooreslures.com


Danke!:m

Wenn ich das nächste mal Drillinge bestelle muss ich mal gucken ob mein Chinese so was in der Art hat.


----------



## boot (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............da bin ich 'mal auf Ergebnisse gespannt , Hubert !
> 
> ...


Sehen echt gut aus.


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das nächste mal Drillinge bestelle muss ich mal gucken ob mein Chinese so was in der Art hat.


 
hey West,
welcher Chinese? Hast Du nen Chinesen der von dir geprüfte Qualität anbietet? Dann her damit!

Gruß


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> hey West,
> welcher Chinese? Hast Du nen Chinesen der von dir geprüfte Qualität anbietet? Dann her damit!
> 
> Gruß



Traust du dich bei nem Chinesen Haken zu bestellen wo nicht VMC oder sonst was drauf steht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab früher mal NoNAME Drillinge gekauft. Waren gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aber hatte auch mal welche die extrem schlecht verlötet waren. Man möchte doch nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen. Wenn die Verarbeitung und die Optik stimmen würde ich unter Umständen auch welche kaufen.

Ansonsten ärger ich mich gerne bei Kauf-Wobblern über Chinadrillinge

Suche aber noch Sprengringe. Da wäre ein Chinaprodukt vielleicht interessant.


----------



## west1 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So scheixx no Name Drillinge von nem deutschen Händler hatte ich auch mal, die sind gebrochen, andere waren ganz gut. #c

Letzten Winter als ich kurzschenkelige Drillinge für kleine Wobbler suchte hab ich den hier gefunden. http://stores.ebay.de/FREE-FISHER-No-01?_trksid=p4340.l2563

Hab dann die mal bestellt.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/170528980554?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-pcs-fish...370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item27ba46eeca
http://www.ebay.de/itm/100-pcs-fish...678?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b4a0118e

Stabil sind alle, die 2er und 4er sind scharf die 6er könnten schärfer sein, die Barsche blieben aber auch an denen hängen.

Sprengringe hat er auch, hab mir aber noch keine bestellt, kannst du ja mal machen und berichten.


----------



## Ralle307 (21. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

nach längerer Abwesenheit melde ich mich auch wieder mal. Also was Sprengringe angeht, ich verwende ausschließlich nur noch die von Rosco. Die sind aus der USA. Bei diesen kann man sich auf die angegebenen Tragkraftwerte verlassen und rosten tun die auch nicht.
Sind auch bei uns in diversen Ebayshops erhältlich. Preislich ganz ok.
Drillinge nehme ich von VMC, die Serie 9650 in den Farben PS TR BN und NI. Größen 1/0 bis 8


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 , @ Bulettenbär

In Angelläden hierzulande gibt's auch so'ne Billigteile , ......"Paladin" heißen die glaub'ich , .......in rot , sehen auf den ersten Blick aus wie VMC's , .......Lötung OK , aber der Stahl ist recht weich , hatte im Frühjahr 'mal 'nen 76er(oder so) 'dran , ...da fingen die schon an , sich aufzubiegen|kopfkrat !

......hab' am Sonntag auf 'nem Hamburger Flohmarkt von einer polnischen Händlerin 'n paar Drillinge gekauft , 3 X 30 Stück in 3 verschiedenen Größen für 11 Tacken , ........kurzschenklig für Kunstköder , ........recht dünndrähtig aber sehr spitz , .........sehr leicht verbiegen ließen sie sich auch nicht , .......bin auf den ersten Fisch darauf gespannt !

.............so , hier noch mein Testvideo der Oberflächenköder , ......leider funzt das Fischlein überhaupt nicht gut , ist nicht zu gebrauchen(jedenfalls nicht lange) und das Teil mit dem Schaufelrad läuft auch nicht soooo prickelnd(hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet) , ........aber mit den anderen vier Ködern bin ich recht zufrieden :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivwqsENb1Io


               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für eure Berichte.

Bei mir ist das immer so eine Sache. Mittlerweile bastel ich eigentlich nur noch um die Teile später mal an die Wand zu hängen. Wenn einer mal nicht gut aussieht wird auch damit geangelt. Dann ärgert man sich nicht wenn man etwas abreisst. Wenn man die Stunden und die Arbeit zählt für das Basteln ist es mir am Ende egal einen Euro mehr für Markenprodukte (Drilllinge/Sprengringe) zu zahlen. 

Bei Spinnern sieht es anders aus, das sind Wegwerfprodukte;-)

Gruß


----------



## jannickb (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

ich hab vor kurzem entschlossen auch bald meine Köder selber zu bauen. Dank der ganzen Infod hier im Forum und auf anderen Seiten denk ich, dass ich schon ein recht gutes Grundlagenwissen habe. Mein Problem ist nur noch das Material. Ich habe vor Jerkbaits um die 20cm zu bauen. welches Material würdet ihr mir da vorschlagen. Wenn ich das richtige Gefühl hab dürfte bei dieser Größe Hartschaum nicht mehr geeignet sein, oder? Wenn nicht wüsste ich gern was ihr für Abachi, oder Balsa Holz nehmt. Die Shops in denen ich geguckt hab bieten alle immer hart-weich, oder so an. welches ist davon für den Köderbau geeignet??
Wär super, wenn Ihr mir n paar Tipps geben könntet.


----------



## bafoangler (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für Jerks (ausgenommen unweighted Diver) ist derart auftriebsstarkes Material allgemein nicht zu empfehlen. 
Esche, Buche, Eiche wären mein Mittel zur Wahl, zumindest für Glider. 
Im harten Holz halten auch die von den meisten verwendeten Schraubösen besser, oder eben selbstgebaute Ösen verwenden. Bei weicherem Material wie Balsa empfiehlt sich eine durchgehende Drahtachse.
Bei leichtem Material wie Abachi, Hartschaum oder Nadelholz muss übermäßig viel Blei verbaut werden.


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Für Jerks (ausgenommen unweighted Diver) ist derart auftriebsstarkes Material allgemein nicht zu empfehlen.
> Esche, Buche, Eiche wären mein Mittel zur Wahl, zumindest für Glider.
> Im harten Holz halten auch die von den meisten verwendeten Schraubösen besser, oder eben selbstgebaute Ösen verwenden. Bei weicherem Material wie Balsa empfiehlt sich eine durchgehende Drahtachse.
> Bei leichtem Material wie Abachi, Hartschaum oder Nadelholz muss übermäßig viel Blei verbaut werden.


 
.............das sehe ich absolut genauso , .......auftriebsstarkes Material nur für kleinere Köder !

Hartes Balsa ist etwas dunkler als weiches , .....aber hat auch etwas weniger Auftrieb , für Abachi dürfte das gleiche gelten , .......Abachi hält verzwirbelte Drahtösen und (verklebte)Schraubösen zuverlässig , ..........es gibt auch kommerzielle Wobbler aus hartem Balsa mit eingeklebten Drahtösen , denen möchte ich aber bei einem Meterhecht nicht unbedingt vertrauen müssen !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Mein Problem ist nur noch das Material. Ich habe vor Jerkbaits um die 20cm zu bauen. welches Material würdet ihr mir da vorschlagen. Wenn ich das richtige Gefühl hab dürfte bei dieser Größe Hartschaum nicht mehr geeignet sein, oder? Wenn nicht wüsste ich gern was ihr für Abachi, oder Balsa Holz nehmt. ......



Hi,

das kommt drauf an welchen Hartschaum du nimmst!? Ob du dir die Köder aus fertig aufgeschäumten PUR-Platten schleifst oder ob du dir die Köder aus 2 Komponentigen Rohschaum gießen möchtest. Diesen 2K Hartschaum bekommst du von 2facher bis etwa 30facher Ausdehnung. Bei einer Ködergröße von 20cm wird wohl dann nur ein Hartschaum mit 4facher Ausdehnung in frage kommen. Dieser hat in etwa ein Raumgewicht von etwa 0,25Gramm pro cm³ im aufgeschäumten Zustand. Also benötigst du pro cm³ Ködervolumen etwa 0,6Gramm Blei wenn der Köder schwimmen soll und etwa 0,8Gramm pro cm³ Blei wenn der Köder sinken soll. An den Schaum mit nur 2facher ausdehnung kommt man sehr schwer ran. Hab noch keinen Händler gefunden der den anbietet. Je geringer die Ausdehnungsrate des Schaums desto weniger Auftrieb hat dieser. Von dem Härtegrad der Schäume verwende ich Schäume von 4facher bis 8facher Ausdehnung. Den mit 8facher Ausdehnung aber nur für kleine Barschköder.
Neben Hartschaum verwende ich auch Balsaholz zum Köderbau. Auch die Rohlinge zum Abformen mache ich mir aus Balsaholz.


----------



## Ralle307 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein Rechenbeispiel zum Hartschaum mit 4facher Ausdehnung.
Der Köder soll eine Länge von 20cm haben, die Breite etwa 2,5cm und die Höhe sagen wir mal 4cm. Also kommen wir auf 200 cm³ Volumen als eckiger Klotz. Durch Formgebung, Rundungen, Verjüngungen etc. rechnet man etwa 40% an Volumen von dem Klotz ab. und man hat dann ein Ködervolumen von etwa 120cm³. Das genaue Volumen kann man auch mit einem Messzylinder herausfinden. 
So, da ein cm³ von dem 4er Schaum 0,25gr. wiegt, hat man ein Rohlinggewicht von 30gr. Pro cm³ benötigt man etwa 0,6gr. Blei um einen schwimmenden Köder zu haben der etwa 15-20% mit dem Rücken aus dem Wasser ragt. Also rechnet man die 120cm³ Ködervolumen mal 0,6 und man kommt auf 72gr. Blei. Aber von dem muss man noch etwas abrechnen. Und zwar hat das Blei ja auch Eigenvolumen, und zwar wiegt Blei etwa 11,3gr. pro cm³. Da rechnen wir jetzt die errechneten 72gr durch 11,3 und wir kommen auf 6,4cm³ Bleivolumen. Dieses rechnet man nun vom Volumen des Schaumköders ab da sich ja das Blei im inneren des Köders befindet. Also hat der Köder dann ein Schaumvolumen von 113,6cm³ und wenn man das eingegossene Drahtsystem mit bedenkt dann sind es glatt 113cm³. nun die 113cm³ mal 0,6 rechnen und man hat ein Bleigewicht von rund 67gr. Diese Rechnung müsste man zwar nun noch einige male wiederholen wegen der Genauigkeit aber so passt das. Durch das nun geringere Rohlingsvolumen von 113cm³ wiegt der Rohling nun ca. 28gr.
Nun einfach die 28gr. Rohling + 67gr. Blei + ca. 4gr. Grundierung + 1gr. Farbe + ca. 4gr. Finish + ca. 3gr Sprengringe und Drillinge rechnen und man kommt auf ein Ködergewicht von etwa 107 Gramm. Auch bei gekauften Wobblern oder Jerks bei dieser Größe keine Seltenheit. Habe einen 18cm Rozemeijer Jerk mit 136 Gramm. 
Die Rechnung dient nur als Anhaltspunkt. Ich gieße mir meist immer erst einen Rohling ohne Blei und dann lote ich das Ding in einer Schüssel oder einem Wasserbecken aus wie ich es haben möchte.

Nachteil, man muss sich die Gussformen für den Köder und das Blei bauen. Vor allem bei den Gussformen fürs Blei werden mehrere Versuche nötig sein für die richtige Form und Positionierung des Bleis zu bekommen. Fürs Drahtsystem ist eine Biegelehre unumgänglich um jedes Drahtsystem möglichst gleich zu haben damit die Systeme auch genau in die Gußform des Köderkörpers passen.
Vorteil, Wenn man sich die Köder gießt und man einmal einen  Köder zum laufen gebracht hat und sich alles gemerkt, aufgeschrieben  oder was auch immer hat, dann wird jeder Köder von Form und Laufverhalten gleich und man kann dutzende oder soviel man eben brauch herstellen.........


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> und das Teil mit dem Schaufelrad läuft auch nicht soooo prickelnd(hatte ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet) , ........aber mit den anderen vier Ködern bin ich recht zufrieden :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivwqsENb1Io
> 
> ...



Hi Dieter,

vielleicht funktioniert das Teil besser wenn du unter der vorderen Öse ein Loch Richtung Schaufelrad durch den Köder bohrst. Somit könnte beim einholen des Köders ein Wasserstrom entstehen der das Schaufelrad antreibt.........


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> vielleicht funktioniert das Teil besser wenn du unter der vorderen Öse ein Loch Richtung Schaufelrad durch den Köder bohrst. Somit könnte beim einholen des Köders ein Wasserstrom entstehen der das Schaufelrad antreibt.........


 
.........danke für den Hinweis , .....aber das geht schon nicht , weil dort ein Schenkel der Öse eingelassen ist .

Mit den Schaufelrädern ist das echt problematisch , ......dessen Achse sollte idealerweise auf Höhe Wasserlinie zu liegen kommen . so das wirklich nur der untere Teil des Rades angeströmt wird , ........was in der Praxis wohl nur bei sehr großen und auftriebsstarken Ködern funktionieren könnte , ....und selbst dann dürfte der Köder recht instabil in seiner Schwimmlage sein .

Ich besitze diese beiden US-Köder hier , .......bei denen funzen die Schaufelräder auch nicht so richtig , ........'ne Frechheit , so 'was überhaupt zu verkaufen !

http://www.gopherbaitco.com/muskyduckling.shtml

http://www.gopherbaitco.com/thegopher.shtml


                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wünsche frohe Weihnachten allen Bastlern, denen dies noch werden wollen und allen anderen natürlich auch!

Viel Glück im neuen Jahr, dass alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen und sämtliche Eigenbauköder gut laufen und viele Fische fangen!


----------



## Bondex (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch von mir ein schönes Weihnachtsfest mit vielen tollen Geschenken und wenn ich vorher nicht nochmal hier sein sollte auch einen guten Rutsch nach 2012 #h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h|wavey:#h:vik:


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schließe mich den guten Weihnachts , -und Neujahrswünschen gerne an:m , .....und freue mich schon auf die tollen Kreationen , die hier im neuen Jahr hoffentlich zu sehen sein werden#6 !

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und schöne Feiertage. :m


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , .......

..........hab' endlich 'mal Zeit gefunden , einige meiner über's Jahr geschnitzten Rohlinge fertig zu bekommen , .....darunter auch meine Mutanten-Raupe , und -Libellenlarve:q!

Die nächsten Wobbels sind auch schon bemalt , .....fehlt noch Epoxy , .......aber morgen und wahrscheinlich übermorgen auch werd' ich erst'mal Köder baden gehen , ...die Weihnachstpfunde müssen wieder runter:q !

Köder sind aus Abachi bzw. auch PVC , ...bemalt wieder mit Modellbaufarben .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..............und noch einer , .........so'n Muster mache ich immer , wenn mir gerade nix Besseres einfällt|kopfkrat:q !

Test-Video kommt in'n paar Tagen , ...der Lack(drei Schichten Epoxy) muß erst noch gut durchhärten .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es sehen alle gut aus, Dieter!#6

Mir gefällt am besten der untere hier, der Perlmuttschimmer sieht super aus!






Hast du die Schaufeln aus Finnland?


----------



## FakeFish (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Es sehen alle gut aus, Dieter!#6
> 
> Mir gefällt am besten der untere hier, der Perlmuttschimmer sieht super aus!
> 
> ...



Genau das selbe wollte ich auch grad´sagen.#6:vik:


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke , Jungs , ......aber da ist gar kein Perlmutt 'dran , alles normale Modellbaufarben , ...pink glänzend als Grund und dann weiß am Bauch , silber und zwei Grautöne 'raufgestoppelt .

Die Schaufeln hat mir mein finnischer Freund Jio 'mal geschickt , ..die rechtwinklig abgeknickte Schaufel an dem einen Goldenen(ähnlich ShadRap) ist auch aus Finnland .

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke , Jungs , ......aber da ist gar kein Perlmutt 'dran ,


Sieht aber so aus!#6


> Die Schaufeln hat mir mein finnischer Freund Jio 'mal geschickt ,


Hab ich mir gedacht.
Richte deinem Freund Jio doch mal einen Gruß von mir aus und ich bräuchte auch mal ein paar von den runden Schaufeln.:q


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73&osCsid=fc74555d652afaa2f086865dbbbae7d8

...............das Problem ist , das ich kein Wort finnisch verstehe , ....glaube , ich hatte denen schon 'mal vor ein , zwei Jahren 'ne Mail auf Deutsch und Englisch geschickt , aber damals keine Antwort erhalten !

Wollte wissen , ob die auch hierher liefern und von wegen Zahlungsbedingungen und so !

Aber 'n paar Schaufeln hab' ich noch , aber meistens kleinere , kann dir einige schicken !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73&osCsid=fc74555d652afaa2f086865dbbbae7d8
> 
> ...



Dieter dass du von denen keine Antwort bekommen hast, hattest du schon mal geschrieben. 
Wenn du Schaufeln übrig hast nehm ich dir gerne ein paar ab.:m

Hast du eine Jiggußform? :q


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

PN geht gleich 'raus , Hubert !

                   Gruß ,  Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Gemeinde , .......
> 
> ..........hab' endlich 'mal Zeit gefunden , einige meiner über's Jahr geschnitzten Rohlinge fertig zu bekommen , .....darunter auch meine Mutanten-Raupe , und -Libellenlarve:q!
> 
> ...




Hallo,

klasse gemacht!!!

war auch mal tätig.

Gruß
apollo

http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

Danke schön , .....deine sind auch sehr schön geworden , ........hat der letzte einen Strass-Stein als Auge oder ist das nur 'ne Foto-Reflektion ?

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hiho Leute, ich habe meinen ersten Rohling fertig.

Ich habe noch eine Frage zwecks Abdichtung. Ihr nehmt ja meistens Epoxy, aber was für eine Sorte? Auch den schnellen 5 Minuten oder den langsamhärtenden z.B. "300" ?

Danke


----------



## davis (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@Diemai & Apollo: Schicke Köder! Besonders die Raupen find ich toll!

So, es hat sich bissel was getan. War zwischenzeitlich 4 Tage in NL und hab dort auch die Eigenbauten getestet und gefischt.
Hier mal paar Bilder von den Cranks im Endzustand am Wasser:





















Ergebnis: die oberen drei liefen super gut und haben auch gefangen!




Die unteren beiden hatten jedoch zu wenig Aktion da wohl die Schaufeln zu klein waren. Aber gut...ich wollte ja experimentieren und dazu lernen. Aber 3 von 5 die toll liefen war schonmal ok für mich.
Nun habe ich die beiden nochmal angefasst und ihnen auch neue Tauchschaufeln spendiert.








Der Praxistest steht noch aus aber ich mache mir keine Sorgen da die anderen mit dieser Schaufelform super gut laufen.

Außerdem habe ich unterdessen mal meinen ersten Swimbait gebaut! Streng genommen ist es der zweite Versuch denn
beim ersten mal hab ich den Rohling versaut und nochmal
angefangen.
Hier noch relativ frisch, nur geteilt und geschliffen:








Hier dann schon mit Ösen...




...und hier schon mit Achsstiften








Und dann nach dem ausbleien und beim Seepferdchen im Wasserbecken









Bin für den quasi ersten Versuch ganz zufrieden, ist aber echt nochmal ne andere Hausnummer als nen Crank zu bauen. Aber Spaß macht die Herausforderung dennoch!

Würdet ihr so einen Köder im Karusell beschichten und die Zwischenräume der Gelenke später/vorher? Bin da noch etwas unschlüssig...

greetz


----------



## Tschiko (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

super teile hast da gebastelt:m

zum swimbait:
ich würd in vorher nochmal auseinanderbauen und ihm die grundfarbe (lack) verpassen!!!
dann zusammen bauen design drauf das der farbfluss schön harmoniert und zu guterletzt wieder auseinanderbauen und schön versiegeln |rolleyes

tschiko


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo
Schöne kleine Wobbs! #6

@ davis

Deine Wobbler sehen gut aus und Petri zu den Fischen! #6

Zum Swimbait, machs so wies Tschiko beschrieben hat.
Wenn du am fertig montierten Köder nach dem Beschichten die Ösen putzen musst wirst du nicht glücklich, bei den Einzelteilen gehts bedeutend einfacher.
Zum bemalen könntest du dir auch sonen Rahmen bauen und das Teil einhängen, dazu müsste halt noch eine Öse ins Schwanzende, die brauchst du aber sowieso um das Schwanzteil im Rad richtig einzuhängen.
Die Öse falls sie nicht mehr gebraucht wird kannst du nach dem Beschichten auch wieder entfernen und das Loch mit 5 Min Epox verschließen.


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Davis

Ja , ...die Segmente sind zu dicht zusammen , um sie in montiertem Zustand bemalen und lackieren zu können , .....sie würden dir nur unlösbar verkleben .

Also erst nach dem lackieren zusammenbauen !

Aus diesem Grund habe ich mich bis jetzt nie an "V"-Stöße herangetraut , ...ist zwar sehr schön und perfekt anzusehen , aber mir zu aufwending .

Mei meinen Swimbaits mit geraden Stößen und ausreichender Lücke kann ich die verklebten Ösen mit'm "Dremel" und Teppichmesser wieder frei bekommen , ...verkleben können die Segmente dabei auch nicht , ........sieht allerdings nicht so elegant aus !

Deine Wobbels sehen echt toll aus , ...die Hechte sind anscheinen der selben Meinung#6:m!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Danke euch! Werde das dann so machen und die Einzelteile vorlackieren und später auch einzeln beschichten. Muss man wie ihr sagt nur sorgfältig arbeiten denke ich. Z.B. auf jedem Segment etwa die gleiche Menge Epoxid auftragen. Vielleicht
muss ich im Bereich der Gelenke auch noch ein wenig mehr Platz schaffen um nach dem Epoxieren keine böse Überraschung zu erleben weil der Bewegungsradius nicht mehr passt.

Am Schwanzteil will ich gern eine Schwanzflosse modellieren...weiß aber noch nicht wie. Ob ich nun was
mit Gummi mache oder Plastik oder mit Borsten. Habt ihr da
Ideen/Anregungen?

greetz


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> Vielleicht
> muss ich im Bereich der Gelenke auch noch ein wenig mehr Platz schaffen um nach dem Epoxieren keine böse Überraschung zu erleben weil der Bewegungsradius nicht mehr passt.
> 
> ...


 
..........genau , ...das muß man vorher berücksichtigen , ......die Dicke der späteren Epoxyschicht , .....gerade an Ecken , Radien und Kanten , sollte man nicht unterschätzen , ......hängt natürlich auch davon ab , wie man die Teile trocknet und wo sich damit der Lack am meisten setzt !

Eine bemalte Plastikflosse gibt den einfachsten Schwanz ab , Für Gummi(gegossen) müßtest du eine Form bauen , .....Borsten werden in eine Nut eingeklebt(vorher auf Malerkrepp ausrichten und fixieren) , später beim lackieren/versiegeln der Nut sparsam mit Lack umgehen , da der Lack durch Kapilarwirkung selbst aufwärts zwischen die einzelnen Borsten fließen kann !

                                      Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Eine bemalte Plastikflosse gibt den einfachsten Schwanz ab


Genau, und in so eine könntest du im hinteren Bereich ein Loch rein bohren 





damit du das Schwanzteil richtig ins Rad hängen kannst. 

Dieter, als ich gerade vom angeln heim kam lag das Päckchen mit den Schaufeln auf dem Schreibtisch! #6#6#6
Danke!:m


----------



## Sola (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich muss sagen das ich  immer wieder begeistert bin von euren Eigenbauten , weiter so!
Ich hab mich zwar auch schon mal versucht sieht aber nicht so gut aus.

mfg sola


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..................und da meckern sie immer über unsere Post#6 !

Hoffe , du hast da Verwendung für |kopfkrat.

..........haste den wenigstens 'was gefangen :q?



Habe vorhin meine letzten Wobbels 'mal durch die Badewanne gezogen , .......bin damit sehr zufrieden , ........die nächsten Wobbler werde ich heute noch das erste Mal lackieren :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeAfry5QH1g


                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter deine Wobbler laufen alle ganz gut!#6



diemai schrieb:


> Hoffe , du hast da Verwendung für |kopfkrat.


Natürlich,#6 werde mich nächste Woche mal an die Arbeit machen.:q

......





> ....haste den wenigstens 'was gefangen :q?


Ich trau mich fast nicht ja zusagen Dieter :g


----------



## diemai (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............das Glück ist mit den Tüchtigen , Hubert :vik:!

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............das Glück ist mit den Tüchtigen , Hubert :vik:!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ein bisschen können, Erfahrung, zu wissen wo und wie ist auch dabei :g und wenn alles passt müssen sie noch beißen.


----------



## allegoric (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich habe jetzt auch meinen allerersten Rohling fertig gestellt. 

http://img198.*ih.us/img198/2996/img0664wc.jpg

http://img339.*ih.us/img339/8404/img0761xk.jpg


Ich denke, der erste ist immer der schwierigste oder die ersten 10 

Auf jeden Fall musste er schon mal in die Badewanne und danach in den See. Was mich noch ein bisschen aus der Bahn wirft, ist der Lauf des Wobblers und die Bestimmung des optimalen Bebleiungsgewichts. Zum letzteren gibt es aber genug Anleitungen und ich hab mir für die nächsten Stück auch schon ne "Formel" zurecht gelegt.

Wo ich noch nicht ganz dahinter komme ist wie schon gesagt, der Lauf des Wobblers. Nicht, dass es nicht gerade läuft, aber er schlägt noch nicht genug aus (finde ich). So wie ichs von euch las, liegt das wohl an der Art und Weise der Tauchschaufel, so wie die Bebleieung (also wo sie sich befindet). Was die Körperform anbelangt, konnte ich bei gleichartigem Volumen noch nicht testen.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tip in die richtige Richtung geben, wo ich am besten anfange, zu suchen, um einen schönen schlängelnden Lauf zu bekommen.


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ allegoric

In diesem Falle glaube ich , das du mit zusätzlichem Ballast das Wobbeln nicht vertärken wirst , ....probieren kannst es aber natürlich , indem du mit Isolierband ein Bleischrot zwischen 1. und 2. Haken an den Bauch pappst , etwas vor der größten Körperhöhe . 

Dann mal wieder den Lauf testen !

Ich meine eher , das die Schnuröse etwas zu hoch sitzt , ......kannst du sie noch etwas 'runterbiegen ?

Aber warte erst noch 'mal andere Meinungen ab !

                                   Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das meiste Gewicht ist schon an dem Punkt, was du beschrieben hast, aber wie beeinflusse ich denn generell den Lauf des Wobblers, also ob er vibriert oder lang gleitet? Ist das alles Schaufelsache oder spielt da die Körperform eine Rolle? Ich konnte z.B. in deinem letzten Video sehen, dass du höchstunterschiedliche Wobbler hattest zum einen anderer Körperform, zum anderen andere Schaufeln. Trotzdem bewegten sich dieses relativ "gleichartig" in einer schönen Schlingelbewegung. Mein Wobbler macht eher kurze Schläge und das nicht gerade ausladend.


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das meiste Gewicht ist schon an dem Punkt, was du beschrieben hast, aber wie beeinflusse ich denn generell den Lauf des Wobblers, also ob er vibriert oder lang gleitet? Ist das alles Schaufelsache oder spielt da die Körperform eine Rolle? Ich konnte z.B. in deinem letzten Video sehen, dass du höchstunterschiedliche Wobbler hattest zum einen anderer Körperform, zum anderen andere Schaufeln. Trotzdem bewegten sich dieses relativ "gleichartig" in einer schönen Schlingelbewegung. Mein Wobbler macht eher kurze Schläge und das nicht gerade ausladend.


 
Es ist sehr schwer zu erklären , ......eigentlich spielen ALLE Faktoren eine Rolle .

In Hans Nordin's Buch steht einiges dazu drin , aber auch nicht alles , ...ist halt auch viel Erfahrungssache , ....für einen Hobbybastler ist es nicht einfach , einen Wobbler rein nach Bewegungsmustern zu konstruieren , .......man muß sich da meistens nach kommerziellen Vorbildern halten oder solange probieren , bis man ein passendes Modell gefunden hat , ...dabei sind entsprechende Skizzen und Notizen natürlich unumgänglich .

Es fehlen ja die Konstruktions-Computerprogramme , die die großen Hersteller sicherlich benutzen .

Wenn du ausladendere Bewegungen haben möchtest , solltest du das Schwanzende etwas nach unten herumziehen , dann wirkt es wie das Tiefenruder eines U-Bootes und drückt den Wobbler nach unten , .....gleichzeitig drückt auch die Schaufel ihn nach unten und läßt ihn seitlich ausbrechen , .......der Schnurzug holt ihn dann an irgendeinem Punkt auf Kurs zurück und das spiel beginnt zur anderen Seite von Neuem , ...ergo wobbelt der Köder .

Ist der Schwanz nun breiter und der Körper schlanker , verstärkt sich diese "Ruderwirkung" und aufgrund von weniger Seitenstabilität eines schlanken Körpers wird der der Wobbler noch stärker kippen und damit einen stark flnkenden und schlängelnden Lauf bekommen , ......falls die Schaufel nun auch noch steiler nach unten weist , reicht der Druck auf die Schaufel u. U. nicht mehr aus , ihn auf Kurs zurückzudrücken , ......er dreht sich auf den Rücken und steigt zur Oberfläche !

Gegenmaßnahme wäre mehr Gewicht im Bauch oder eine kleinere Schaufel oder ein geraderes/schlankeres Schwanzende !

Das nur 'mal als Beispiel , wie komplex das Alles ist |bigeyes!

.......und die Wobbler in dem Video laufen nicht alle gleich , das sieht nur so aus , ........mehr geben meine filmischen Möglichkeiten leider nicht her , ........im Detail gibt es schon Unterschiede !

Im Übrigen muß ein Wobbler , der so wie deiner , etwas ruhiger daherschwimmt , nicht gerade "unfängig" sein , ....es kommt immer auf die Situation am Wasser an , ......darauf , was die Fische gerade wollen oder vielleicht auch auf einzelne Spezies .

In der kalten Jahreszeit sind ruhigere Wobbler durchaus von Vorteil , ........weil da im Wasser sowieso alles ruhiger abläuft(was denkst du , warum z. B. der "Nils Master Invincible" so bekannt und fängig ist , .......obwohl er sich recht wenig bewegt ?) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Mein Wobbler macht eher kurze Schläge und das nicht gerade ausladend.



Schlängelt dein Vorlagen Wobbler besser?
Dein Rohling ist in der Höhe größer als das Original, sieht zumindest auf dem Bild so aus, in der breite auch?

Versuchs mal ob er besser läuft wenn du die Öse nach unten biegst, ansonsten könnte vielleicht ne neue Schaufel die unten etwas breiter ist helfen.

So ich hab heute auch mit der Wobblerproduktion angefangen.
Ein paar Barschwobbler sind in der Mache.


----------



## davis (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So heute ging es weiter!! Zum einen hab ich dem Swimbait heute Details mit nem Dremel und nem kleinen Fräser verpasst den ich mir besorgt habe...








...und zum anderen hab ich das Spiel in allen Gelenken nochmal vergrößert um nach
der Beschichtung mit Epoxid keine Probleme zu bekommen.

Außerdem wurde der erste Swimbait Rohling, den ich eigentlich nicht weiter bauen wollte, reanimiert und 
vorbereitet zur weiteren bearbeitung! Hier mal die beiden auf einem Bild




Der erste ist halt nochmal ne ganze Ecke wuchtiger als der neue...

Und hier nach langem jonglieren mit den Spraydosen das vorläufige Finish




Kommt nicht ganz so gut rüber auf dem Foto, schaut aber echt richtig gut aus live.
Werde noch ne Runde drauf rumpinseln

Im großen und ganzen bin ich aber sehr sehr zufrieden!

greetz


----------



## allegoric (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Coole Baits und danke für eure sehr umfangreichen Ratschläge!

Ich habe den Körper nach dem Foto noch einmal deutlich angepasst und dieser ist bereits formgleich mit dem Original. Man muss ja noch dazu sagen, dass dieser Illex Mag Squad die "berühmten" Kullern drin hat, welche dazu beitragen, dass der Wobbler sowieso anders läuft und bei Schlägen anders reagiert, wie ich es mit "Festbleien" höchstwahrscheinlich hinbekomme. Die Kugeln werden durch Plasteeinlagen in ihrer Position gehalten, dass bei einem Schlag, der Köder eine Weile länger auf der Seite bleibt und sich erst Momente später wieder stabilisiert (wie bei einem Schiff, wo alle Leute auf einer Seite stehen).

Aber die Abänderung mit Hilfe der Schaufel ist schon einmal ein guter Ratschlag. Ich habe heute in der Bucht günstig einen ganzen Stapel Balsaholz bekommen, da kann ich noch Jahre damit basteln  Ich werde erst einmal versuchen, mich in die Formgebung einzuarbeiten und zu schauen, welche Form, was bringt mit relativ gleicher Länge / Gewichten und eben unterschiedlichen Schaufeln. Bis ich dann so tolle Bienchen, Schlangen, ruderschlagende Viecher wie Diemai bauen kann, wirds noch dauern 

Aber mit euren Ratschlägen gehts schneller *g*.


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal die ersten meiner neuen Barschwobbler für die nächste Saison. Den Testlauf gerade im Teich haben alle bestanden.
Im Moment sind noch alle schwimmend, das kann sich beim ein oder anderen zwecks Gestaltung und Beschichtung noch ändern.

Material Hartschaum, Länge 7cm.


----------



## diemai (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hier mal die ersten meiner neuen Barschwobbler für die nächste Saison. Den Testlauf gerade im Teich haben alle bestanden.
> Im Moment sind noch alle schwimmend, das kann sich beim ein oder anderen zwecks Gestaltung und Beschichtung noch ändern.
> 
> Material Hartschaum, Länge 7cm.


 
..............Super , Hubert , ......du verlierst keine Zeit:m!

                      Guten Rutsch , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Guten Rutsch , ....Gruß , Dieter#h



Mensch das hatte ich ja ganz vergessen.
Dir und allen anderen natürlich auch.

Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr! #g


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, alles Gute zum 50!|wavey:


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Dieter, alles Gute zum 50!|wavey:


 

............jaja , .......so schnell geht das und man is'n alter Sack!

Vielen Dank , Björn :m, wünsche 'n Frohes Neues , 

......Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weberei (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, auch von mir alles Gute zum 50. |birthday:#g

Alles Gute für die Zukunft, Gesundheit und noch so manch spannenden Drill wünsch ich dir!


----------



## west1 (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............jaja , .......so schnell geht das und man is'n alter Sack!



Na dann Dieter, wünscht ein älterer alter Sack dem jungen alten Sack alles gute für die Zukunft. :m


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank , Leute :m, .....mit'm Drillen ist's jetzt ja ersmal vorbei , ...wegen der Raubfischschonzeit !

.........könnte zwar in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern glaub'ich bis Mitte März noch auf Hecht angeln , habe mich aber noch nicht um meine 2012 Papiere gekümmert , .........außerdem macht das mir bei winterlichem Wetter auch kein'n Spaß .

Ich hab' ja auch noch unendliche viele Wobbler-Rohlinge zum Anmalen/Ausbleien , ...muß auch noch'n paar Blinker bauen , etc , .....damit bin ja sowieseo bis Anfang Mai ausgelastet !

Habe meinen 50. Geburtstag aber zünftig verbracht , .......leider gab's von Petrus keine Geschenke dieses Mal :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=231M55g8sOE


                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (1. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Na dann Dieter, wünscht ein älterer alter Sack dem jungen alten Sack alles gute für die Zukunft. :m


 
..............Vielen Dank ,  Hubert:m!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ apollo2233
> 
> Danke schön , .....deine sind auch sehr schön geworden , ........hat der letzte einen Strass-Stein als Auge oder ist das nur 'ne Foto-Reflektion ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Vielen Dank!

ist nur Folie. Die bekommt man in Müller. In gold,silber,rot und grün.

Gruß
apollo


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, alles Gute zum 50!

West1: hammer Wobbis...sehen einfach klasse aus.

habe auch paar neue zugelegt... auf mein Blog habe ich ein kurzes Video über Airbrush .... wie ich die Wobbis bemale. / ich übe noch.../ 

http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


Gruß
apollo


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> West1: hammer Wobbis...sehen einfach klasse aus.



Danke! :m aber die waren ja noch gar nicht fertig!   
Deine sehen übriges auch gut aus!#6#6#6
Klasse Videos hast du gemacht, ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal sone Kamera zulegen.

So aber jetzt sind sie fertig, 






Bemalt und mit Blattmetall Flocken beklebt






Der linke ist ganz mit den Flocken beklebt, die beiden rechten hab ich erst mit Alufolie und danach mit ein paar Flocken beklebt.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

he, Ihr seid aber Fleißig! Schöne Teile habt ihr produziert!!!

Diemai: Glückwunsch nachträglich und alles Gute
Herzlich willkommen im Club
Gruß A.


----------



## davis (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Alles Gute nachträglich!

@West: Sehr schicke Wobbel!! Was für einen Hartschaum nimmst du da? An Kleinködern habe ich mich ja noch gar nicht versucht...kommt aber noch.

@apollo: Ebenfalls sehr schicke Köder! An die Airbrusherei hab ich mich auch noch nicht gewagt...habe erst ne Menge Dosen gekauft dabei bleib ich nun erstmal...auch wenn damit keine Details möglich sind.

greetz


----------



## raetzrico (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
Auch von mir alles gute nachträglich zum halben Jahrhundert.

Es gibt ja wieder sehr viele tolle Köder zu bestaunen.Klasse und weiter so.
Ich habe mal 2 zweiteilige Wobbler begonnen. Aber das dauert noch ein Weilchen.

Enrico


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank an All!

West1 : Form von deine Wobbis gefallen mir sehr gut. Sehe das die Schaufel in U Form gebogen haßt. Macht irre bewegung dadurch...

Kamera habe ich nicht lange und übe noch. Folge mein Blog werde die eintragungen übersetzen.


Gruß
apollo
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## west1 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @West: Sehr schicke Wobbel!! Was für einen Hartschaum nimmst du da?



Danke!
Den Hartschaum von Nepo den die meisten hier benutzen.



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Sehe das die Schaufel in U Form gebogen haßt. Macht irre bewegung dadurch...



Ja die laufen ganz gut. Ich hab ein paar von den Schaufeln von Diemai bekommen :m und der hat sie aus Finnland.
Falls du eine Adresse hast wo man die Schaufeln bestellen kann, dann her damit! 
Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich mir eine Form zurecht schleife um die Schaufeln selbst so hin zu biegen.


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank noch 'mal für eure Geburtstagsgrüße , Männer:m !

@ west1

Deine Metallfolien-Finishs sind echt erste Sahne , Hubert  .......so schön glitzernd#6#6 !

@ apollo2233

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Info , .......also , deine Wobbels sind auch super geworden #6#6, ....habe mir auch 'mal dein Video angeschaut , das Gewässer da scheint ja voll mit Hechten zu sein , .....man kann direkt neidisch werden !

Mir ist aufgefallen , das du eine sehr weiche Rute mit durchgehender Aktion benutzt , .......hatte vor Jahren auch 'mal so eine , da komme ich garnicht mit klar , ...ich brauche 'ne harte Spitzenaktion , auch schon wegen der Köderführung !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Den Hartschaum von Nepo den die meisten hier benutzen.
> 
> 
> ...




ich mache die selber. U reinzukriegen mache ich Poli bisschen warm und funktioniert.


----------



## apollo2233 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch 'mal für eure Geburtstagsgrüße , Männer:m !
> 
> @ west1
> 
> ...



Dieter,

haßt ja recht. Auf dem Video ist meistens die kleine Pulse 2-8g + Zauber 2000 + 0,06mm Nano zu sehen. Habe 7 Spinnrute. 
Pulse 1,83m 2-8g
Pulse 1,90m 5-20g
Pulse 2,18m 15-40g
Daiwa infinity Q 2,10m 3-15g
Daiwa infinity Q 2,90m 15-45g
Daiwa infinity Q 2,70m 30-60g
P&M Specialist Pro 5-21g
Mein neuste einschaffung ist die P&M Specialist Pro 5-21g. Brett hart. auf mein Video letzte Fisch habe ich mit P&M. Habe am Fluß 15-20g Jig kopf und 5" gefischt. Werde demnächst ein Beitrag schreiben. 
Werde welche auch verkaufen weil ich die nicht benutze.

Gruß
apollo
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## nepomuk (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
leider bin ich nur noch selten in den Foren, habe durch meinen Job auch genug Staub und Dämpfe um die Nase...zocke lieber WOW.
Aber was Ihr hier zeigt ist Kunst!!

Eine gewaltige Bereicherung das Thema "Wobbler vom Besenstiel".
Nur Schade das es eine so kleine Sparte im Leben Weniger ausmacht...
Ohne Namen zu nennen...grosses Verneig  :l 

Gruß Swen
|wavey:


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> leider bin ich nur noch selten in den Foren, habe durch meinen Job auch genug Staub und Dämpfe um die Nase...zocke lieber WOW.
> Aber was Ihr hier zeigt ist Kunst!!
> 
> ...


 
.............Schön , 'mal wieder von dir zu hören , Swen :m, 

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

.............Ich besitze auch mehrere Spinn, -und Jerkbaitruten , mit Stationär - und auch Multirollen ,......fischen tue ich aber weitaus meistens nur mit einer 2,70er Spinnrute mit 20-50 WG , Spitzenaktion und Stationärrolle mit 0,15er bis 0,17er Geflochtenen .

Mit dem Ding kann ich an kleinen Blinkern/Spinnern , Oberflächenködern , ca. 14cm Wobbels , ca. 10cm Jerks , 15cm GuFis und 45gr. "EffZett's" alles Mögliche 'rausfeuern und vernünftig einholen , .....und beim Drillen macht die auch fast alles mit .

Alle Köder in der Tasche kann ich damit werfen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7ApFghC9gk

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter: 

Der LIDL-Klassiker schlechthin. Habe auch ein paar davon. Es ist herrlich zu sehen wie Du sie vollgestopft hast. Aber doch auch gewagt. Ich hätte Angst die Tasche zu verlieren. Du schleppst doch schließlich viele Hunderte Arbeitsstunden mit dir herum. 

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Dieter:
> 
> Der LIDL-Klassiker schlechthin. Habe auch ein paar davon. Es ist herrlich zu sehen wie Du sie vollgestopft hast. Aber doch auch gewagt. Ich hätte Angst die Tasche zu verlieren. Du schleppst doch schließlich viele Hunderte Arbeitsstunden mit dir herum.
> 
> ...


 
..............habe auch noch'ne zweite im Keller , ...da wollte ich immer 'mal 3 oder 4 der Boxen durch vertikale Rohr-Einsätze ersetzen , damit ich auch größere Wobbler hängend transportieren kann , ......bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen , mir so was zu bauen #c.

Vor Verlust hab' ich keine Angst , ......allerdings wundert es mich doch etwas , das die Kunststoff-Einhängebügel des Trageriemens immer noch halten , .....habe schon lange darn gedacht , diese eines Tages durch Karabinerhaken oder Schäkel aus Stahl ersetzen zu müssen #c!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Deine Metallfolien-Finishs sind echt erste Sahne , Hubert  .......so schön glitzernd#6#6 !



Danke Dieter! :m
Ja sie glitzern schön, morgen wenns nicht gerade schüttet werd ich sie mal am See testen.

Gestern Abend hab ich mir mal auf die schnelle so ein paar wegwerf Köder gebaut und heute Morgen am See getestet.






Laufen tun sie ganz gut und das Wobbeln ist auch etwas in der Rute zu spüren. Gefangen haben sie heute nichts, bin mir aber sicher das da noch was kommt.:q
Achso, abgerissen hab ich auch keinen, bei den Vorgängern mit Drilling sah das anders aus.  

Hier mal ne kleine Bauanleitung :q
Ausgesägt aus kleineren Reststücken vom Hartschaum, grob zurecht geschliffen, Haken mittels Draht mit dem Jigkopf verbunden, in die Bauchnaht geklebt, die Schaufel mit der Schere aus 1mm Lexan geschnitten und eingebaut und zuletzt den Köder einmal mit eingefärbtem 5 Min. Epox beschichtet.
Die nächsten von der Sorte werde ich nur noch mit Lacksprühdosen 
bemalen.


----------



## FakeFish (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen aber gut aus.#6
Würde gerne mal sehen wie die laufen.

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Geile Teile , Hubert , ........aber die Twisterschwänze reduzieren den wobbelnden Lauf bestimmt ordentlich , denke ich |kopfkrat, .......allerdings hab' ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit solchen Jig-Wobblern , jedenfals noch nicht !

Mir gibt allerdings zu denken , das die Dinger mit Drilling anscheinend gerne 'mal hängenbleiben , .........hast du sie 'mal in sichtigem wasser beobachtet , .......zieht das Gewicht des Drillings das Schwanzende vielleicht Richtung Grund ?

Oder aber das Schwanzende kippt beim aufwärtsjiggen des aufliegenden Köders kurz nach unten , .......na ja , ...und wenn da'n Hindernis ist ....|kopfkrat ?

Habe mir heute morgen auf'fer Arbeit 'mal überlegt , einen kleinen Propbait zu bauen , ......Material PVC , da das den höchsten Auftrieb hat , ........hab' ich vorhin gedrechselt , .......ging ganz gut , man muß nur vorsichtiger sein als bei Holz .

Das Herstellen der Propeller aus 0,5mm V2A Blech hat länger gedauert als den Körper zu bauen und die Drahtachse , die Buchsen und das Füllstück vorne einzupassen , ...war auch echt fummelig .

Der Körper ist 65mm lang und schwimmt so in gezeigtem Zustand ohne Haken fast genau bis zur Mittellinie(Drahtachse) auf , .........von daher also keine Probleme , .......könnte wohl sogar noch'n Tick kleiner werden .

Das Teil werde ich definitiv demnächst mit fertigstellen , ......eventuell auch noch ein, zwei Stück dazu bauen !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter wenn der Kopf auf dem Grund ankommt, steht der Schwanz in die Höhe, der Schwanz vom Twister fällt dann langsam runter der restliche Schwanz steht weiter. :q Jedenfalls im See, im Rhein könnte ihn die Strömung runter drücken.

Ob er ohne Twister mehr wobbelt hab nicht probiert, jedenfalls müsste der Twister noch mehr reizen als nur das wobbeln alleine, das langsame fallen vom Twisterschwanz sowieso.

Die Abrisse mit Drillingen waren hauptsächlich am Rhein. Am See warens bisher 2 und da muss Holz, ein altes Drahtseil oder sonst was liegen, da hängen auch schon ein paar Spinner. Hab die Teile heute auch an den Abrissstellen im Rhein und See getestet, heute gings gut. 

Du hast doch schon ein paar mal gesagt das du auf Propbaits noch nichts gefangen hast und jetzt baust du schon wieder einen.:q 
Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, wenn was im Kopf rumschwirrt muss es raus und in die tat umgesetzt werden.:m 

Die Buchsen sind Popnieten, kann ich auf dem Bild nicht richtig erkennen.
Bin schon gespannt wie er fertig aussieht!#6


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke für die Info , Hubert , ........an Strömung hatte ich dabei garnicht gedacht , .......bei uns in'ner Elbe bleibt auch immer gerne was hängen , .......in Flüssen ist's manchmal echt pervers , ......angle da nicht gerne , auch wegen dem durchschnittlichen 3 Meter Tidenhub  !

Es stimmt , das ich mit Probbaits bisjetzt kaum gefangen habe , ........allerdings hab' ich das über die Jahre auch immer nur in ein , zwei Hamburger Gewässern ausprobiert , .......mittlerweile bin ich ja Mitglied in 3 Angelvereinen und habe somit noch'n paar Vereinsteiche zur Auswahl , ......die sind im Sommer teilweise sowieso recht krautig , da könnte man so'ne Teile ja gut einsetzen , .......werde wohl heute nachmittag 'mal versuchen , ein ca. 50 mm Propbait zu bauen , .....jetzt muß ich erst'mal zur Arbeit|bigeyes !

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :

Das sind keine Poppnieten , sondern so kleine Messinghülsen mit Flansch , Durchmesser ca. 2,5 mm , ......hab'  vor Jahren 'mal 'n paar davon auf'm Schrott meiner Firma gefunden , ......irgendwann kann man ja Alles 'mal gebrauchen , oder:m!


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..............so ,.... habe soeben einen weiteren Oberflächenköder-Rohling fertiggestellt , .......dieses Mal einen sogenannten "Tallywhacker" .

Der Köder ist auch wieder aus dem PVC von Nepomuk gedrechselt , Körperlänge ist ca. 45mm , ...die Flosse ist ebenfalls wieder aus 0,5mm V2A-Blech .

Den Drilling habe ich mit Metallic,-und dünnen Leinenfäden aus'm Handarbeitsladen dekoriert , das Ganze fixiert mit einem Stück einer Knicklichthülse .

Solche Art Köder werden in USA zum Muskie-Angeln eingesetzt , meine Version ist natürlich stark verkleinert , ...so das vielleicht außer Hechten ja auch Barsche und Rapfen daran gehen könnten ?

Solche Köder erzeugen recht laute "Plopp"-Geräusche an der Oberfläche , spritzen auch Wasser zur Seite weg , .......in folgendem Video ist so ein Köder zu sehen(und zu hören), ......so ab 4:50 .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zkmnp8Lj_sQ

Der Köder im Video ist größer und aus Holz , ....leider etwas zu schwer geraten , so das er langsam absinkt , ........dieser kleinere Köder aus PVC schwimmt in gezeigtem Zustand jedoch noch gut auf , knapp die Hälfte des Körpers ragt noch aus dem Wasser , habe ich in'nem Wassereimer getestet .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter so einen Tallywhacker hab ich auch noch nicht, könnte ich auch mal bauen. #6

Hab gerade mal nach den Dingern gegoogelt und hab ein paar Bilder von dir auf TU und L+M gefunden. Auf einem Bild ist die Flosse zwar etwas besser zu erkennen, du hast doch aber bestimmt ne Schablone dazu. :q

So ganz untätig war ich heute auch nicht, hab aber nix besonderes nur nen ganz normalen Wobb halt. 
Material Nepo Hartschaum, 8cm lang ohne Schaufel.


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , die Flosse hab' ich freihändig ausgeschnitten , .......hab' zwar 'ne Schablone irgendwo , aber die ist zu groß für den Köder .

Mach dir 'mal den PDF-Katalog von www.mooreslures.com auf , auf der PDF-Seite 30 (Katalogseite 28) sind drei solche Flossen abgebildet .

Wichtig ist , das der hintere Rand der Flosse rechtwinklig abgebogen wird , und zwar nicht scharf , sondern mit'm Radius , ich biege um einen eingespannten Bohrerschaft , 4-10mm , je nach Flossengröße .

Der abgebogene Teil der Flosse soll ungefähr mit dem Außendurchmesser des Körpers abschließen , es soll eine möglichst große Angriffsfläche entstehen , damit sich das Teil nachher auch dreht , ......der Teil der Flosse , der paralell zur Mittelachse stehenbleibt , soll 'n gutes Stück WENIGER Fläche haben wie der abgebogene Teil , da er ja der Drehbewegung Widerstand entgegensetzt .

Ich würde als Material aber kein Alu nehmen , .....geht zwar , aber wegen seines geringeren Gewichtes ergibt es nicht so'n sattes Geräusch .

Gib 'mal bei YouTube "luresinaction" in die Suchleiste ein , da kann man verschieden Oberflächenköder sehen , deren Namen kannst du dann googeln , hier ist zum Beispiel einer :


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5jTy8yGBIY&context=C3c721cdADOEgsToPDskK9bhRBngpHzvWyEYZXUyNc


Ansonsten schau in die Kataloge von 

http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/web/index.php/id/1

oder

http://www.pastikas.com/online-store.html

...schau nach "surface lures" oder "topwater baits" .

Habe auch gerade so'n ähnlichen Wobbler wie deinen angemalt , nur ist meiner nicht ganz so stark gekrümmt , .......auf so'n Teil hab ich letztes Jahr noch'n 37er barsch gefangen , ......leider ruht der Wob jetzt auch in der Tiefe !

Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :

Man kann die Flosse auch etwas anders abbiegen , ...hab' ich so aber noch nicht gemacht , ......googel 'mal nach "poe's awaker" und schaue dir Bilder genau an .


----------



## west1 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Tipps und Links, Dieter! :m#6#6#6




diemai schrieb:


> ......leider ruht der Wob jetzt auch in der Tiefe !


Da ruhen auch schon einige von mir, heute ging ein Jigwob von gestern flöten, (ein Baum war im weg, scheixx Wind):q die wachsen ja aber zum Glück bei bedarf im Keller schnell wieder nach. :q


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sodele, Dieter hab mir heute morgen mal drei von den Tallywhackern gebaut.

 Die beiden oberen Durchmesser 16mm und 17mm, 50mm lang, mit ner Mesingflosse, die laufen obwohl sie nicht zu 100% rund sind beim geringstem zug  im Teich an. Beim oberen könnte es sein dass der Auftrieb nicht mehr reicht wenn er fertig ist.

Der untere ist rund 18mm / 50mm und hat ne Aluflosse, der hat an kurzer Schnur im kurzen Teich etwas Anlaufschwierigkeiten nach sonem Meter fängt er an sich zu drehen. Wenns Wetter besser wird werde ich ihn mal am See testen und ihm anschließend eventuell ne andere Flosse verpassen.


----------



## angler1996 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West

verry nice
kleb doch als Masse auf das Alu etwas Blei mit 2k, wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert
Gruß A.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> West
> 
> verry nice
> kleb doch als Masse auf das Alu etwas Blei mit 2k, wäre vielleicht einen Versuch wert
> Gruß A.



Danke, hab ihm ne Messingflosse verpasst jetzt läuft er besser.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@  west1

Super , Hubert#6 , .......an diesen Nachteil einer Aluflosse hatte ich garnicht gedacht , nur an das geringer ausfallende Plopp-Geräusch , .....996 hat mit der Masse natürlich recht , 'ne schwere Flosse hat mehr Schwung und dreht besser durch .

Wenn  das Ding etwas eiern tut , ist das vielleicht sogar positiv , weil es dann doch mehr Vibrationen aussenden müsste ?

Ich bohre bei solchen Ködern das Loch für die Drahtachse immer von zwei Seiten , so sind die Ausgänge immer mittig , ........Problem ist natürlich , das sie sich auch irgendwo im Inneren treffen , ....aber in 9 von 10 Fällen klappt das bei mir , habe'n gutes Augenmaß .

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter: Vielen Dank für deinen Baubericht und die Links.

@all: Hab mal wieder bei ebay gestöbert (mache ich besonders gerne wenn man für Prüfungen lernen muss#q) und habe folgendes gefunden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280797442677?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/280797445232?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Eigenbau-Wobbler im SwimWhizz-Stile. Über Geschmack etc lässt sich streiten, daher möchte ich die Auktionen mal nicht kommentieren. Am Rande aber sicherlich interessant.


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich bohre bei solchen Ködern das Loch für die Drahtachse immer von zwei Seiten , so sind die Ausgänge immer mittig , ........Problem ist natürlich , das sie sich auch irgendwo im Inneren treffen , ....aber in 9 von 10 Fällen klappt das bei mir , habe'n gutes Augenmaß .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke Dieter!

Habs genauso gemacht, erst die Löcher von beiden Seiten, passte auf Anhieb.
Der erste anschließen beim Drechseln in meiner Behelfsdrechselbank wurde schön rund, die nächsten beiden nicht mehr, macht so 1mm aus, egal sie laufen.


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!
> 
> Habs genauso gemacht, erst die Löcher von beiden Seiten, passte auf Anhieb.
> Der erste anschließen beim Drechseln in meiner Behelfsdrechselbank wurde schön rund, die nächsten beiden nicht mehr, macht so 1mm aus, egal sie laufen.


 
Hubert , .......ich bohre die Löcher immer nach dem Drechseln , .......erstens ist die Werkstücklänge dann kürzer , der Bohrer hat somit weniger Weg , auf dem er verlaufen könnte , zweitens kann ich an der runden Abstichfläche am Stoß die Mitte akkurat anzeichnen und mit 'ner Ahle vorzentrieren .

Auf dem Werkstück zeichne ich in Längsrichtung Viertel-linien an , Schnittpunkt ist die Zentrierung am Stoß , .......diese dienen mir als Referenz , wenn ich das Teil gegen den laufenden Bohrer drücke .

Längere Körper spanne ich allerdings im Maschinenschraubstock ein(mit Gummibacken , damit es nicht quetscht , ggfs. mit einer Hand unterstützen) , die Linien dienen mir dabei zum vertikal Ausrichten , ........habe so schon Abachi-Körper von bis zu ca. 15cm Länge mit Durchmesser 1,5 -2,0 mm mittig durchbohrt .

Dabei hab' ich nicht 'mal überlange Bohrer in der Größe , ich bohre mit'm normalen Bohrer von beiden Seiten vor , den ich dann so lang wie möglich aus'm Futter heraus spanne , .......dann nehme ich ein gerades ca. 8-13cm Stück 1,5mm V2A-Schweißdraht , das ich an einem Ende platt gehämmert und eine Bohrschneide angeschliffen habe , und spanne es in's Bohrfutter .

Dann führe ich es in die vorgebohrte Bohrung ein , nun erst schalte ich die Bohrmaschine auf niedriger Drehzahl ein , erhöhe ggfs. die Drehzahl und bohre damit mit langsamen Vorschub auf ca. 2/3 bis 3/4 der Körperlänge tief , ......auf der anderen Seite mache ich es genauso , .......und wiegesagt , in 9 von 10 Fällen treffen sich die Bohrungen dann auch irgendwo im Körperinneren , und nach einigem Erweitern kann ich die vorher spitz angeschliffene Drahtachse des Köders auch irgendwie durchschieben .

ACHTUNG : Bevor man das Drahtstück wieder herausführt , UNBEDINGT Maschine ausschalten oder zumindest wieder auf niedrigste Drehzahl gehen , .........der lang ausgepannte Draht kann sonst bei hoher Drehzahl aus dem Bohrfutter herausreißen und zum Geschoß werden , welches nicht unerhebliche Verletzungen , besonders im Gesicht , verursachen kann .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär


............hatte diese Ebay-Angebote auch schon vor'n paar Tagen gesehen , ...da hatte aber noch niemand 'drauf geboten !

Schau 'mal auf'm US-Ebay unter "Custom Lures" oder "Custom Made Lures" , .....da gibt's 'n richtig großes Angebot , ......meistens allerdings nur "Custom Painted" Markenwobbler , aber auch einige Eigenbauten .

@ all

Auf dieses Teil hier hat mich heute ein kanadischer Angler auf YouTube hingewiesen , .......hab' ich hierzulande noch nicht gesehen , ...sieht sehr interessant aus :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Dl5IC8tiU

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter für die ausführliche Beschreibung!:m
Meine Rohlinge waren 7cm lang, da reichte der Bohrer aus aber gut zu wissen wie mans macht wenn der Bohrer zu kurz ist.
In meiner wackeligen Homemade Drechselbank spielt es keine Rolle wie das Werkstück eingespannt wird, ein Köder gelingt und der andere halt nicht und so akkurat müssen die 3 / 4 Köder die ich im Jahr drechsel auch nicht sein. 



diemai schrieb:


> Auf dieses Teil hier hat mich heute ein kanadischer Angler auf YouTube hingewiesen , .......hab' ich hierzulande noch nicht gesehen , ...sieht sehr interessant aus :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7Dl5IC8tiU
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Das Video hatte ich gestern oder vorgestern schon gesehen, ja ist ganz interessant, kannst ja mal so ein Teil nachbauen und dann berichten. |rolleyes

Hier noch eins für die Massenproduktion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fD3kIqHSY&feature=g-all-u&context=G2969ee3FAAAAAAAAAAA

So jetzt muss ich wieder weiter machen, im Keller.


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Bulettenbär
> 
> 
> ............hatte diese Ebay-Angebote auch schon vor'n paar Tagen gesehen , ...da hatte aber noch niemand 'drauf geboten !
> ...


 
Ja da schaue ich regelmäßig vorbei. Novak-Lures sind ab und an auch der Preishammer: http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&ftab=AllFeedback&userid=shadezone44&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=58&page=2

Es ist immer interessant zu beobachten was für schöne Schmuckstücke verkauft werden. Und oft erkennt man die aus irgendwelchen Foren wieder!|wavey:

@west1: Vielen Dank für den Link. Wird direkt weitergegeben;-)


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

......da hab ich aber schon bessere Kopierfräse gesehen , .....aber jeder halt nach seinen Möglichkeiten , .....genial einfach !

......hab' mir noch mehr Videos von diesem "Bondy Bait" angeschaut , das Teil ist aus Weichplastik mit Bleikern und wiegt 7 Unzen , das sind knapp 200 Gr. !!!!

..............da hab' ich weder Rute noch Mucki's für#c !

Aber'ne verkleinerte Vesion auch Holz oder PVC müßte auch funzen , ...das Plastik ist wohl nur , damit die Fische nicht so schnell loslassen , denke ich ?

In Kanada ist das 'n TopKöder für große Seeforellen !

            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai und @west1 ganz feine Teile!

werde auch mal probieren 

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So für heute bin ich fertig.

Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mal diesen Wobb hier reingestell.




Den habe ich zwischenzeitlich am See getestet und die Schaufel noch etwas verändert.
Damals hatte ich noch 2 weitere ausgesägt aber an den Teilen nicht weiter gemacht.

Bis heute, jetzt sind sie endlich fertig zum bamalen.
Hier mal alle drei. 

Schwimmend 18cm lang


----------



## apollo2233 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So für heute bin ich fertig.
> 
> Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich mal diesen Wobb hier reingestell.
> 
> ...




@ west1 sind aus Abachi ? 

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

@davis
irgendwie fühl ich mich kopiert ;-)









muss aber gestehen das du es technischer besser gelöst hast. jedoch denke ich das du um evtl. um eine tauchschaufel nicht rum kommen wirst. meiner läuft zwar super, aber nur knapp unter der oberfläche. hab auch im nachhinein noch eine anbringen müssen.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @ west1 sind aus Abachi ?
> 
> Gruß
> Csaba



Nein die sind aus Nepomuk Hartschaum.


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> meiner läuft zwar super, aber nur knapp unter der oberfläche. hab auch im nachhinein noch eine anbringen müssen.



Eventuell fehlts an Blei, kannst du immer noch ein bauen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBfHOnWN0Jk


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> @davis
> irgendwie fühl ich mich kopiert ;-)muss aber gestehen das du es technischer besser gelöst hast. jedoch denke ich das du um evtl. um eine tauchschaufel nicht rum kommen wirst. meiner läuft zwar super, aber nur knapp unter der oberfläche. hab auch im nachhinein noch eine anbringen müssen.


 
Sinkt der Swimbait denn ?

Die Teile haben sowieseo immer 'ne ausgesprochene Tendenz , zur Oberfläche zu steigen ,..... außer immer wieder pausieren und absinken lassen , ist da nix zu machen !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Schöne Hechte , Hubert #6, ......etwas eigenwilliges Farb-Design beim Oberen , .........neue Experimente ;+?


@ all

Habe eben 'mal meine sechs Wobbler mit gleitendem Ballast getestet , ........die drei Schichten Epoxy müssten jetzt durchgehärtet sein .

Sie laufen alle ganz passabel(na ja , ..die "Makrele" leider etwas sehr ruhig) , sind aber irgendwie kurz vor'm Umschlagen(bis auf den Hecht und den kleinen Barsch) , ........ich denke , das ich beim (eventuellen) nächsten Mal doch etwas Kielgewicht einarbeiten sollte , denn diese Köder haben wirklich nur diese gleitenden Gewichte(Luftgewehrkugeln) 'drin .

Das Kielgewicht würde den Lauf stabilisieren , ....es müßte irgendwo auf Höhe des Längs-Schwerpunktes liegen , damit es die Funktion der gleitenden Gewichte möglichst wenig beeinflusst .

Den kleinen Barsch habe ich mit Pastell-Kreide bemalt , ...ein Freund aus USA hat mich darauf gebracht , ......der Wobbler hat aber einen hellgrauen Grundton aus Modelbaufarbe .

Wenn ich erstmal 'n richtiges Fixierspary für die Kreide habe(habe jetzt Acrylspray genommen , damit geht viel des Kreideauftrages wieder verloren) , werde ich mich damit 'mal weiter beschäftigen , ........das Bemalen geht damit sehr schnell , .........ich frage mich aber , was sein wird , wenn der Schutzlack 'n Loch abbekommt;+#c|bigeyes ?

Hier 'mal das Test-Video :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZn1Lmrl7tQ

               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Schöne Hechte , Hubert #6, ......etwas eigenwilliges Farb-Design beim Oberen , .........neue Experimente ;+?



Gell Dieter, der sieht gut aus! 

Den hatte 2 mal zum testen am See dabei nachdem ich an der Schaufel rum gefeilt hatte und damit er nicht so nackig umher schwimmen musste hab ich ihm halt das schöne designe verpasst. 
Hab alle drei heute bemalt, nachher dürfen sie das erste mal ins Rad.

Hab gerade dein Video gesehen, es laufen alle gut und gut aussehen tun sie auch!#6#6#6


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lob an euch sind ja wieder schöne Sachen entstanden.

Ich hatte ja mal nach diesen Jergs mit Twisterschwanz gefragt. Bin dabei dieses Modell zu bauen. In der Beschreibung steht das er nur vorgebleit ist und in der Zugpause aufsteigt. Weiß jemand wie er sich dann verhält Kopf nach unten oder Hintern nach unten aufsteigt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...de&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=806&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Lob an euch sind ja wieder schöne Sachen entstanden.
> 
> Ich hatte ja mal nach diesen Jergs mit Twisterschwanz gefragt. Bin dabei dieses Modell zu bauen. In der Beschreibung steht das er nur vorgebleit ist und in der Zugpause aufsteigt. Weiß jemand wie er sich dann verhält Kopf nach unten oder Hintern nach unten aufsteigt?
> 
> ...


 
Das ist der "Squirrely Burt" , wenn ich mich nicht irre , ich hab' auch irgendwo so'n Ding , aber noch nicht gefischt !

Da er ein typischer "Diver" ist , würd' ich 'mal sagen ,  das der ganz leicht kopflastig auschwimmen sollte , nur so circa 10° , ...........dann "faßt" die Tauchfläche gleich im Wasser , .......sie ist übrigens leicht ausgehöhlt ,

Je weniger Restauftrieb er bekommt , desto tiefer läuft er , .....aber für mein Gefühl sind nicht mehr wie 2,5m drin , ...eher weniger .

Wenn du ihn in krautigen Gewässern einsetzen willst , würd' ich ihn aber leichter machen , damit er nicht immer gleich in's Grün schießt .

Ich habe 'nen original "Suick" und den "Exciter" von Moore's Lures , beides Diver aus leichtem Holz , .....die Dinger poppen hoch wie'n Korken , gehen demzufolge auch nicht so tief runter ,.......man kann sie aber mit speziellen Tuning-Sätzen(einschraubbare Gewichte) ausbleien , damit sie dann tiefer laufen , bzw. langsamer aufsteigen , .......letzteres nennen die Amis "hang time" , ....die Jerks bleiben dann länger im Gesichtsfeld des Räubers und er hat 'ne bessere Chance , zuzupacken .

@ west1

..............OK , Hubert , .....bin auf das endgültige Farbkleid gespannt !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## davis (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@Esoxhunter: Auch schick!! Aber diente mir nicht als Vorlage!  Eine Tauchschaufel will ich da nicht dran machen. der brauch keine ausgeprägte Aktion wenn er etwas "schlängelt" reicht das schon.

@Diemai: Nice! Den im "Clownfish-Design" find ich besonders gut!

@Frosch: Den Squirrley Burt baue ich auch als nächstes! Hab ich nem Freund versprochen der die gerne fischt aber immer kaputt gebissen bekommt! Den
gibt es "weighted" und "unweighted" aber wir nutzen bloß den beschwerten da
der etwas tiefer runter geht und nicht so schnell hoch schiesst. Der steigt
leicht schief mit dem Schwanz oben an die Oberfläche.

So, bin nu fertig geworden! Die Endmontage war nochmal ziemliches gefummel da ich hier und da wieder etwas Epoxid wegnehmen musste! Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden!
Hab ihn eben mal im Wasserbecken gehabt. Er klebt noch
gerade so an der Oberflächenspannung ist aber komplett
unter Wasser. Wenn nun noch 3 dicke Owner Drillinge dran 
kommen wird er hoffentlich super langsam sinken so wie ich
es haben wollte! Da hier alles extrem hängerträchtig ist kann
ich keinen schnellen sinker gebrauchen.

















greetz


----------



## reticulatus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

hier auch mal ein paar Eigenbauten aus einem Besenstiel und natürlich auch aus Balsaholz, gebaut mit zum Teil einfachsten Mitteln, was man eben in einem Haushalt so findet, heißt vieles ist Handarbeit, ohne maschinelle Unterstützung.
Einige haben schon einen Testlauf hinter sich(war noch im alten Jahr), welcher zur Zufriedenheit ausgefallen ist, andere kann ich erst Testen , wenn ich die Jahreskarte für mein Gewässer habe.

Bei der Bemalung und der Tauchschaufelstellung bzw beim Anbringen der Tauchschaufel muß ich noch ein wenig Experimentieren.
Tauchschaufeln werden aus Makrolon, Lexan oder auch mal anderen Materialien hergestellt, die Bauweise aus Alublech sieht auch ganz interessant aus, wie oben zu sehen.

Für Verbesserungsvorschläge und weitere Tipps habe ich selbstverständlich ein offenes Ohr.

@ all

Da sind ja richtig schöne Schmuckstücke dabei, manchmal sogar mehr was für die Sammlervitrine als zum Angeln!#6


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Echt erste Sahne , dein Hecht , ....da steckt wirklich Arbeit drin , sehr schön#6#6 !

@ reticulatus

Willkommen hier im Thread , .....da hast du ja auch'n paar schöne Köder hinbekommen , erinnern mich teilweise an so alte Antik-Köder aus Uropa's Zeiten , ........und die Dinger liebe ich !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis
Hat viel Arbeit gemacht das teil, hat sich aber gelohnt, der Hecht sieht wirklich gut aus, #6#6 #6

besser als meine die grad im Rad hängen:c

@ reticulatus

Hi Andy
Hab deine Wobbs ja schon zusehen bekommen, sind schöne Köder und werden bestimmt den ein oder anderen Fisch fangen. #6
Bin schon auf deine nächsten gespannt.
Wenn fragen auf kommen dann frag.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ reticulatus
> 
> Willkommen hier im Thread , .....da hast du ja auch'n paar schöne Köder hinbekommen , erinnern mich teilweise an so alte Antik-Köder aus Uropa's Zeiten , ........und die Dinger liebe ich !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Hi,

danke für dein Feedback!#6

Man könnte sagen, altbewährtes neu entdeckt, was früher geklappt hat fängt heute auch noch oder besser gesagt wieder!

Möchte nicht wissen, ob in manchen Gewässern die Räuber manche Kunstköder nicht bereits mit dem Firmennamen, der Bestellnummer und dem aktuellen Preisen kennen, gerade was die meistverwendeten oder neuesten Köder betrifft.

Zudem macht die Bastlerei voll Laune, auch wenn sie zur Zeit noch mit einfachsten Mitteln durchgeführt wird, gerade jetzt in der angellosen Zeit, auch wenn nichts in der Glotze kommt ist es eine sinnvolle Beschäftigung.

@Hubert

Ebenfalls ein Danke an dich, weiß ja jetzt wo ich Fragen kann, denke ich bin hier gut aufgehoben!#6


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Man könnte sagen, altbewährtes neu entdeckt, was früher geklappt hat fängt heute auch noch oder besser gesagt wieder!
> 
> Möchte nicht wissen, ob in manchen Gewässern die Räuber manche Kunstköder nicht bereits mit dem Firmennamen, der Bestellnummer und dem aktuellen Preisen kennen, gerade was die meistverwendeten oder neuesten Köder betrifft.


 
....................der Meinung bin ich auch , ....und vor allen Dingen kann man , wie du eingangs schon erwähnt hattest , solche Uralt-Köder oftmals mit einfachen Mitteln herstellen .

Ich habe vor gut 20 Jahren auch nur mit Säge , Schnitzmesser und Schmirgelpapier angefangen .

http://members.tripod.com/wmr_2/Miscellaneous/index.html

Klick nur 'mal die Bilder durch(zuerst unten rechts auf "next"), ...es gibt etliche solcher amerikanischen Sammler-Seiten , wo man dererlei Köder bestaunen kann ,..... habe schon etliche Modelle nachgebaut , und einige davon ham' sich echt als Bringer erwiesen .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....................der Meinung bin ich auch , ....und vor allen Dingen kann man , wie du eingangs schon erwähnt hattest , solche Uralt-Köder oftmals mit einfachen Mitteln herstellen .
> 
> Ich habe vor gut 20 Jahren auch nur mit Säge , Schnitzmesser und Schmirgelpapier angefangen .
> 
> ...


Sehr interessant, danke dir!

Ja, bis auf ein paar Dinge habe ich zur Zeit auch nicht mehr zur Verfügung, bin aber gerade dabei mir wieder eine einigermaßen annehmbare Werkstatt einzurichten, diesmal allerdings in meiner Mietwohnung(da wird kurzer Hand der Abstellraum umfunktioniert) und nicht mehr im Keller, allerdings dauert dies noch einige Zeit, aber es macht auch so Spaß und man bringt so einiges Zustande(Wo ein Wille, da ein Weg!), neben Wobblern ,werden auch Spinner und Posen( meist Waggler aus Balsa) gebaut.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ reticulatus

.................ja , denn 'mal viel Erfolg und ein glückliches Händchen bei deinem Vorhaben !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## apollo2233 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

hat jemand Video über Hartschaum wobbler? /wie gefertigt wird/

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand Video über Hartschaum wobbler? /wie gefertigt wird/
> 
> ...


 
.............sowas hier ?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4rfkYq4YA

oder sowas ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYUeNwDMRm0

(ist von West1)

......mehr auf Hubert's Site www.deranglerundmehr.de

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich Danke euch. Das der 10° stehen muß hätte ich total vergessen DANKE werde bestimmt was schönes zaubern.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich Danke euch. Das der 10° stehen muß hätte ich total vergessen DANKE werde bestimmt was schönes zaubern.


 

...................ja , so ungefähr , .......leicht kopflastig eben !

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## ederseefischer (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Prost Neues noch schnell in die Runde #h

Die Zwei kommen gerade frisch aus dem Karussell




 


Auf den letzten Seiten konnte man ja schon sehr viele interessante und super gestylte Eigenbau Kreationen bewundern. Bitte mehr davon 

PS: Ist ein sehr interessanter und lebhafter Thread hier. 

Weiter so #6


Gruß
Marco


----------



## apollo2233 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai Danke. 

ich dachste die werde gegossen...

@ederseefischer 

klasse die Schuppen mussterung.

Gruß
Csaba 
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @diemai Danke.
> 
> ich dachste die werde gegossen...
> 
> ...


 
............ach , du meinsr gegossene Wobbler , ......so etwas gibt es natürlich auch , ......ich habe aber keine Ahnung davon , ....googel' mal mit "wobbler gießen" , "resin lures" , "casting resin lures" , ........auch auf YouTube in'ner Suchmaschine !

Unter Google "wobbler gießen" war 'ne bebilderte Anleitung auf www.angelzeitung.de , .....hieß "Jerkbaits problemlos selber bauen " , ....läßt sich leider nicht direkt verlinken .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey ho,

@ederseefischer

echt geile dinger die du da gemacht hast. aber wie bekommt man denn das schuppenmuster so hin? 

mfg esoxhunter


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey ho,

@diemai u. west1

ja mein kleiner hecht ist schon sinkend. aber wenn man ihn eben gleichmäßig einholt um die schöne bewegung zu haben ist er immer sehr oberflächennah gewesen. aber da ich jetzt noch ne tauchschaufel angebracht habe, bleibt er auf tiefe.
mit anderen worten: problem glöse ;-)

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## west1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Die Zwei kommen gerade frisch aus dem Karussell


Schöne Jerks!#6#6
Haste bei Solarfall vorbei geguckt?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csaf...xt=C320818eUDOEgsToPDskIU895maJWadZkGWPqd_Sh3

Dann ists ja gut!


----------



## ederseefischer (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Esoxhunter 85

Das Schuppenmuster ist mit einer Folie aufgesprüht. 














Aber nur Jerkbaits bauen wird ja langweilig. Daher hab ich mich mal an den 23 cm Castaic Real Bait rangetraut.

Der Original Castaic Kopf ist mir bei fast jedem Zweiten abgesoffen und geschwommen haben die Floater auch nicht. Das ist jetzt anders |supergri wobei das Gewicht des Kopfes sowie die Konsistenz des Ersatzschwanzes absolut identisch sind.

Und dann noch das Problem eine Airbrush Farbe zu finden, die man auf den Kopf und den Ersatzschwanz sprühen kann und die dort auch dauerhaft im Wasser haften bleibt. Nach langem Suchen bin ich dann fündig geworden. 

Für die neue Schleppsaison werde ich mir mal nen paar bauen. 40 Rohlinge hab ich bereits fertig und brauch nur noch mit der Airbrush das Muster draufsprühen. Dann kann ich endlich mal meine Lieblingsfarben testen und nen Ghost Green Shad ist dann auch wieder in meiner Baitbox dabei. 









Das ist mein großes Projekt für 2012. Ein 20 cm Rotauge, welches 1:1 nachgebaut wurde. Der Prototyp steckt noch in seiner Entwicklung, aber er soll wie der Castaic oben aufgebaut werden.

Vom Gewicht her wird er circa 80 - 90 g haben. Für nen paar Tests werde unterschiedlichen Formen und Größen von Tauchschaufeln ausprobiert.

Um den Lauf des Köders zu verbessern wurde bereits eine Form des Ersatzschwanzes mit einer Rippe in höher der Rückenflosse angefertigt. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Kopf, aber das wird schon etwas schwieriger. Schließlich muß für die Stabilität auch noch Blei mit in diesen. 

Wenn er fertig ist, post ich mal nen Pic.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ederseefischer (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hab mir ein wenig Airbrush Literatur reingezogen  Ist aber die gleiche Technik wie im Video.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe heute mal meine neuen Farben und ne neue Gun getestet. Es war schon schwierig bei Createx Classic Pearlized und 0,35 Düse die richtige Mischung zu finden. Fürs erste bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis#q#q 

Das schöne ist ja, dass wenn man nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist, man doch eher den Köder zum Angeln benutzt da die Verlustängste nicht ganz ausgeprägt sind

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## west1 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja, dass wenn man nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis ist, man doch eher den Köder zum Angeln benutzt da die Verlustängste nicht ganz ausgeprägt sind



Sehe ich genauso, mit so manchen Ködern die hier gezeigt werden würde ich nie angeln gehen, schon beim ersten Wurf könnten sie verloren gehen. :c

Hab auch grad welche, die zum angeln bestimmt sind aus dem Rad geholt. :q


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..................denn zum Angeln sind sie da:q:q:q!

Sehr schöne Wobbler habt ihr alle da wieder geschaffen , erste Sahne .

@ ederseefischer

Habe eben auf "KoederDesign" gelesen , das jemandem mit Patentrecht und so gedroht wurde , nur weil er einen Eigenbau-Swimbait in's Netz gestellt hatte , der dem eines renommierten holländischen Köderbauers ähnlich sieht und auch auf die gleiche Weise hergestellt wurde .

Ich frage mich nur , ob wir vielleicht in Zukunft etwas vorsichtiger mit der Nennung von Markennamen sein sollten , .....wer weiß ....?

Sehr gute Arbeit aber allemal , .....Hut ab#6 , .......von so'was versteh' ich ja nun garnix !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach Dieter,
das sehe ich ganz locker. Hans Nordin hat in seinem Buch auch viele Nachbauten drin. Ausserdem sind es ja eher "Nachbauten" die sich am Vorbild orintieren. Und letztendlich reden wir hier über den privaten Gebrauch.

Distanzieren muss man sich wohl beim Giessen und Abformen des Originals. Das ist auf jeden Fall so nicht erlaubt.
Fotos von Formen/Abformungen würde ich nicht online stellen. 

Siehe den recht neuen Eintrag auf solarfallbaits. Da ist zum Beispiel ein Holländer der munter Wolfcreeklures kopiert. Nichts ist unmöglich. Da hat die Firma sogar ne Seite im Netz ohne Angabe des Impressums. Was alles so möglich ist#q#q

Aber lustig ist der Hölländer mit seinem Hechtköder allemal. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen was man da patentieren lassen kann. Was sagt den Zalt dazu das es tausend Kopien gibt die sich nur durch das Auge unterscheiden. Oder Bsp. Grandma, da gibt es noch den Jake, den neuen von Storm und noch ein paar aus Custom-Schmieden.... Genau wie viele andere auch...

Ach ja, mein Vorbild war der SS Shad mit Tail|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich sehe das auch ganz entspannt. für den eigenbedarf bauen und benutzen sollte kein prob sein. solange man sie nicht verkauft. was nicht geht, ist "rapalla" auf seine nachbauten schreiben. aber welcher eigenbauer macht das schon, dazu sind wir viel zu stolz auf unsere eigenbauten.
wie gesagt, dies ist kein juristischer hinweis!
zudem gibt es auf design eh kein patent, sondern nur geschmacksmuster. das nur am rande und auch hier wieder: ohne gewähr, kein juristischer rat.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

ich gebe Mordskerl recht. Ich glaube nicht das es patente auf die form gibt, selbst wenn man die form 1:1 kopiert glaub ich nicht das da irgendjemand ansprüche gelten machen könnte. selbst wenn man sie verkauft. 
ich geh mal davon aus das eben weder der name noch das selbe farbdesign drauf sein darf. weil dann wäre es ja eine kopie.


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde ja auch , das der Herr von "LuckyLures" da etwas übereagiert hat , ......zumal anscheinend der weitausgrößere Teil zumindest deutscher Bastler keinerlei kommerziellen Interessen verfolgt , denke ich .

Bei'm genauen Abformen von Markenködern wäre ich allerdings auch skeptisch , ......aber wenn jemand von Hand irgendwelche Köder für den Eigenbedarf nachschnitzt(wie bei Hans Nordin) , kann ihm bestimmt niemand an den Karren pinkeln , ....zumindest wäre wohl auch der Versuch von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt .

Auf amerikanischen Seiten werden diesbezüglich anscheinend allerdings härtere Diskussionen geführt , .....dort flattert einem wohl schon 'mal schneller Post vom Firmenanwalt in's Haus ?

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Was ich im anderen Forum auch schon gepostet habe...ich bekomme beruflich bissel was mit in Sachen Patentrecht und -streit. Es ist unglaublich komplex soetwas überhaupt zu formulieren. Dafür brauch man schon nen erfahrenen Patentanwalt wenn man etwas erfolgreich schützen will.
Und dennoch finden sich immer Lücken und Schlupflöcher etwas zu umgehen. Wie soll man bitte einen beliebigen Köder 100% schützen? Der Bogenradius des angedeuteten Kiemenbogen beträgt x-mm usw.!? Eigentlich unmöglich! Man nimmt einfach ein paar geringe Änderungen vor und schon ist die Abweichung vom Original groß genug um fein raus zu sein. Außerdem ist es unheimlich kostspielig, gerade wenn man sich etwas europa- oder gar weltweit schützen lassen will. Wie die Vorredner schon schrieben wird ja heute nahezu jeder (gute) Köder gnadenlos kopiert. In Fernost schert man sich um sowas doch ohnehin nicht! |rolleyes
Ich würde mir also auch ganz und gar keine Sorgen machen Probleme zu bekommen wegen der Veröffentlichung von Nachbauten im Netz! 

greetz


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

............beim Ami sieht die Sache ja wiegesagt auch anders aus , da kann man ja schon für Sachen verklagt werden , die bei uns nur'n schlappes Schulterzucken hervorrufen würden .

Andererseits scheint es dort auch ein Problem zu sein , das antike Sammler-Köder gefälscht werden und diese an unerfahrene Sammler vertickt werden , .......bei Preisen von mehreren Hundert Dollar(oder sogar noch mehr) für seltene Stücke wohl durchaus lohnend , .........vor solchen Fälschungen wird in Sammler-Büchern und auf entsprechenden Seiten oft gewarnt !

Meine eigenen Nachbauten solcher alten Köder kann aber eigentlich nur ein absoluter Voll-Honk verwechseln , da sie mit modernen Materialien gebaut sind , ggfs. sogar optimiert und außerdem sind auch alle signiert !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

schick , schick eure Wobbler!

Habe gestern auch mal wieder im Bastelraum verbracht, da im Volksverblödungsgerät absolut nichtssehenswertes kam.
Neben einigen Balsaholzwagglern(4Stück, stehen schon im richtigen Thread drin) gab es natürlich auch wieder Wobbler .

Der Große oben hat eine Länge von 20cm(noch nicht ganz fertig), die Kleinen darunter sind etwa 3-3,5cm lang , ohne Tauchschaufel gemessen.
Diese werden heute fertig bemalt, hatte es gestern aber noch geschafft, sie zu Grundieren.


----------



## allegoric (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Es ist sehr schwer zu erklären , ......eigentlich spielen ALLE Faktoren eine Rolle .
> 
> In Hans Nordin's Buch steht einiges dazu drin , aber auch nicht alles , ...ist halt auch viel Erfahrungssache , ....für einen Hobbybastler ist es nicht einfach , einen Wobbler rein nach Bewegungsmustern zu konstruieren , .......man muß sich da meistens nach kommerziellen Vorbildern halten oder solange probieren , bis man ein passendes Modell gefunden hat , ...dabei sind entsprechende Skizzen und Notizen natürlich unumgänglich .
> 
> ...




Danke für die Tips auf Seite 556 :m

Ich habe jetzt mehrere gleichartige Rohlinge hergestellt, um einfach mal das Laufverhalten unter verschiedenen Faktoren wie Gewicht und Schaufel zu testen. Und du hattest Recht, mit ein bisschen Verändern der Schaufelbreite, war das Laufverhalten deutlich besser.
Wie du schon oben geschrieben hast, bricht der Wobbler nun vernünftig seitlich aus. Der lief danach zwar noch ein bisschen schräg bzw. zog beim Twitchen nach rechts ab. Da habe ich ,wie in den anderen Tips bereits beschrieben, die vordere Öse in die gegengesetzte Richtung gedrückt, damit lief er perfekt.
Natürlich mache ich atm meine Wobbler noch nicht am Fließband, aber es macht ungemeint Spaß und ich bin auch für die Hilfe dankbar.


Aktualisierte Bilder gibts, wenn dann Farbe drauf ist 

EDIT: Was mir noch aufgefallen ist, bei vielen Wobbler von euch wird die Frontöse immer ein Stück unter der "Wobbler"-normalen bzw. der Schwanzöse angebracht. bei tieflaufenden Wobbler wird ja deswegen stets das Loch in die Schaufel reingebohrt. Habt ihr für diesen "Grund" noch eine ebenso einleuchtende Erklärung für mich 

LG allegoric


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute

war grad mal kurz auf der seit vom patentamt und habe promt was passendes gefunden. 
die frage ist nur auf wie weit es sich auswirkt. wenn ich evtl. die schwanzbiegung steiler oder flacher mache enspricht das dann noch der patentierten form oder weicht sie damit schon ab? das ist ja die große frage. hier mal ein link zum nachlesen. (keine angst, ist nicht viel)

http://www.dpma.de/geschmacksmuster/index.html

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ allegoric

Freut mich , wenn ich dir ein Wenig habe helfen können:m !

Bei deinem "EDIT" verstehe ich nicht ganz was du mit deiner Frage meinst , .......warum bei Tieftauchwobblern die Schnuröse auf der Schaufel sitzt und nicht am Kinn oder der Nasespitze wie bei Flachläufern ?

Oder wie #c;+!

@ Exsoxhunter85

............interessanter Link #6!

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe heute wieder experimentiert und muss mir wohl ne größere Düse für meine Pistole kaufen#q Die Createx Classic Pearlized sind verdammt dickflüssig und das normale Weiss ja sowieso. Es hat keinen Spass gemacht, jedoch habe ich solangsam den Dreh raus.

Habe das Topwater-Gebilde mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt. Perlen usw setze ich natürlich noch entsprechend dazwischen.


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder experimentiert und muss mir wohl ne größere Düse für meine Pistole kaufen#q Die Createx Classic Pearlized sind verdammt dickflüssig und das normale Weiss ja sowieso. Es hat keinen Spass gemacht, jedoch habe ich solangsam den Dreh raus.
> 
> Habe das Topwater-Gebilde mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt. Perlen usw setze ich natürlich noch entsprechend dazwischen.


 
.................vom Brushen hab' ich ja echt keine Ahnung , Björn , ......aber ich rate dir , zwischen den Props die Achse zumindest zu knicken(oder sogar 'n kleinen Ring zu biegen , falls möglich) ,..... nur Perlen dazwischen reichen als Reibungsminderer nicht aus , ......der hintere Prop wird sich sonst sehr viel langsamer drehen als der Vordere , wahrscheinlich kommen sogar beide nicht auf größtmögliche Drehzahl .

Sieht aber echt gut aus......#6!

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wickedstyler (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> ...Ich glaube nicht das es patente auf die form gibt, selbst wenn man die form 1:1 kopiert glaub ich nicht das da irgendjemand ansprüche gelten machen könnte....



es können aber soweit ich weiss "geschmacksmuster" geschützt werden und die beinhalten form und beschaffenheit .. das kann ein problem werden ..


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................vom Brushen hab' ich ja echt keine Ahnung , Björn , ......aber ich rate dir , zwischen den Props die Achse zumindest zu knicken(oder sogar 'n kleinen Ring zu biegen , falls möglich) ,..... nur Perlen dazwischen reichen als Reibungsminderer nicht aus , ......der hintere Prop wird sich sonst sehr viel langsamer drehen als der Vordere , wahrscheinlich kommen sogar beide nicht auf größtmögliche Drehzahl .
> 
> Sieht aber echt gut aus......#6!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


 
Alles klar Dieter, werde ich berücksichtigen. Dachte es wäre nur bei Spinnern so. Habe auch noch Delta-Props und bei diesen hatte ich nicht das Problem. Vielleicht nehme ich auch diese. Gruß


----------



## perikles (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> @ Esoxhunter 85
> 
> Das Schuppenmuster ist mit einer Folie aufgesprüht.
> 
> ...


 
einfach sprachlos, respekt #h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wickedstyler

Ich hab vorhin den link vom Patentamt gepostet in dem das drin steht. 
War auch etwas überrascht. 
Nehmen wir mal an wir ändern den Radius von der Nase und ändern den Bogen am Rücken eins wobbler, jetzt ist die frage ob das Patent noch schützt oder nicht das es ja nicht mehr zu 100% dem patentierten Gegenstand entspricht.


----------



## Wickedstyler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> @wickedstyler
> 
> Ich hab vorhin den link vom Patentamt gepostet in dem das drin steht.
> War auch etwas überrascht.
> Nehmen wir mal an wir ändern den Radius von der Nase und ändern den Bogen am Rücken eins wobbler, jetzt ist die frage ob das Patent noch schützt oder nicht das es ja nicht mehr zu 100% dem patentierten Gegenstand entspricht.



ich kenn das von messen ... da rennt der zoll immer rum und beschlagnahmt zb giffstücke von töpfen weil diese geschmacksmuster geschützt sind ... diese müssen nur ähnlich aussehen und schon verstossen sie gegen das geschmacksmuster .. das problem könnte halt ein herrsteller sein der sich auf die füsse getreten fühlt .. selbst wenn es für den privaten gebrauch ist ..


----------



## diemai (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> .. das problem könnte halt ein herrsteller sein der sich auf die füsse getreten fühlt .. selbst wenn es für den privaten gebrauch ist ..


 
..............um einen solchen Sachverhalt handelt es sich anscheinend bei dem von mir eingangs Erwähntem !

..............aber deshalb einen kostspieligen Rechststreit führen .......#c;+|bigeyes!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wickedstyler (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da sollte man sich lieber beugen .. ein großer herrsteller sitzt immer am längeren hebel .. wäre ich betroffen würd ich nach einer gütlichen lösung suchen und auch gespräche mit hochrangigen mitarbeiten der firma nicht scheuen .. das problem welches ich sehe sind die online fotos .. der herrsteller wird wohl befürchten das seine produkte vervielfälltigt werden ... dieser umstand muss aus der welt geschafft werden bevor jemand wegen patentsverletzung verklagt wird .. das wird nämlich richtig teuer ...


----------



## ederseefischer (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schaut doch mal hier

Angelussat.de>Swimbaits>DT SOFTTAIL

Ist nichts anderes, ausser das die von der Qualität her nicht meinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. Gummimischung zu hart und färben ab. Der Tauchschaufel trau ich auch nicht viel zu. 

Bei mir steht kein Markenname auf dem Ersatzschwanz drauf, als Zusatz bekommt mein Ersatzschwanz an der Afterflosse noch nen Neodym Magneten für den Zusatzdrilling gleich mit eingegossen. Die Gummimischung ist von der Konsistenz gleich jedoch wurden mehr Schwimm Additve in die Mischung gemacht, damit der Schwanz deutlich an auftrieb gewinnt. Andere und realistischere Farben werden gebrusht. 

Der Kopf ist mit zwei Schichten Epoxy überzogen, so dass die Kiemendeckel unter den Schichten verschwinden. Die Tauschschaufel sowie der Kopf sind mit drei stücken Edelstahldraht verstärkt worden. Die Halterungen der Ösen sind verändert worden, damit stärkere verbaut werden können. 

Werd die Dinger jetzt selbst erstmal ein Jahr lang ausgiebig fischen und da werden bestimmt noch die ein odere andere Sache bis zur Perfektion hin verbessert. 

Bis auf die reine äußerliche Form sind doch schon gewaltige Unterschiede zu erkennen. Aber die Originalform ist von Mutter Natur und die kann man sich garantiert nicht patentieren lassen. 

Das Stoffpferd meiner Tochter wäre ein guter Vergleich. 


Gruß


----------



## diemai (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Aber die Originalform ist von Mutter Natur und die kann man sich garantiert nicht patentieren lassen.
> 
> Das Stoffpferd meiner Tochter wäre ein guter Vergleich.
> 
> ...


 

..............das ist allerdings wahr !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

wo bekommt man die Castaic-Replicas, die du gepostet hast?


----------



## ederseefischer (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nirgendwo. Privater Eigenbau Bedarf


----------



## jannickb (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey bastlerkollegen, ich hab da nochmal ne frage. ich les immer wieder, dass köder mit "normalem" epoxydharz versiegelt werden, dann angemalt und danach nochmal mit nem speziellen epoxydharz versiegelt werden...das sind dann oft bis zu 8 schichten die zusammen kommen...is das wirklich notwendig und welche harze benutzt man da...hab mir mal beim bootsservice-behnke den 601er harz, 650er härter und den airo-plastic als spachtel angeguckt...sollte doch eigentlich reichen, oder??? bei der spachtelmasse steht zwar, dass man ihn nicht unter der wasserlinie anwenden sollte, aber das macht ja nichts mehr, wenn er eh mit harz versiegelt wird!?
meine köder sollen hauptsächlich für hechte verwendet werden  und müssen daher schon gut was aushalten!


----------



## west1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum versiegeln des Holzköders vor dem ausbleien reicht es wenn du ihn mit Farbe grundierst damit das Holz beim feststellen wie viel Gewicht der Köder braucht kein Wasser zieht.
Ich nehm dazu 5 Min. Epoxyd, geht schneller, hab keine so lange Wartezeit wie bei Farbe.
Das 601er Harz und der 650er Härter für die Endbeschichtung hab ich auch, das ist gut, du brauchst aber ein Köderrad.
Spachtel kannst du dir im Baumarkt besorgen, nimm Autospachtel mit Härter, das Zeugs ist Wasserfest.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ederseefischer: Mit welcher Farbe airbrushst Du das Gummi?

@jannickb: So wie west1 sagt passt es. Du kannst aber auch den Köder vor dem Bebleien mit 2 Schichten 601/650 Epoxy versiegeln. So bekommst Du schonmal ein Gefühl für die Verarbeitung. Ich schleife den Rohling eben grob mit nem Schleipapier falls etwas uneben ist. Dann 2 Schichten Epoxy und die Oberfläche ist wunderbar.


----------



## jannickb (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: ja das köderrad is schon in der entstehung. überleg halt nur welches harz ich mir besorgen soll, weil cih dann gleich ne gewisse menge bestellen werd und hab keine lust da enttäuscht zu werden, wenn ich da schon 100€ oder so reinsteck...wie viele schichten nehmt ihr denn insgesamt? ich hatte so max an 6 gedacht...mir is halt wichtig, dass der auch ne gewisse zeit lange jeden hechtbiss ohne größere probleme wegstecken kann!


----------



## west1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> wenn ich da schon 100€ oder so reinsteck...wie viele schichten nehmt ihr denn insgesamt?



100€, willst du vom Behnke Zeugs 5kg. holen? 
Fang mal mit 1Kg an, es wurde hier schon geschrieben dass das Zeug wenns zu alt ist, trüb werden soll. 
Ich hab meins (1Kg) etwas über ein Jahr, hab damit etliche Köder beschichtet und es ist jetzt noch genug Vorhanden das es diesen Winter auch noch reicht. 

Holz grundiere ich mit 5 min. Epoxy danach Farbe und drei Schichten vom Behnke.

Auf Hartschaum gefoilt kommen drei Schichten Behnke und bei Hartschaum pur reichen *mir* zwei Schichten.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@jannik: Bestell nicht zuviel auf einmal! Das Zeug hält auch nicht ewig. Lieber einmal im Jahr bestellen als direkt für 3 Jahre!
Wenn Du erst einmal epoxiert hast wirst Du sehen wieviel Schichten dir reichen. Mach dir um so etwas jetzt noch keinen Kopf! 

Gruß


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir sind 6 bis 7 Schichten auf einem Köder. Bei einem Jerkbait mit ca. 17cm mische ich mir pro Schicht 5,5-6g an. Bei mir passen (noch) 34 Köder auf die "Trockenwalze".... den Verbrauch kann man sich ja dann ausrechnen.

Edit: Je nachdem, wie intensiv du es betreiben möchtest, kannst du dir den Verbrauch ausrechnen. Bei der 5kg Größe, hat man bei Behnke das beste P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich habe heute wieder experimentiert und muss mir wohl ne größere Düse für meine Pistole kaufen#q Die Createx Classic Pearlized sind verdammt dickflüssig und das normale Weiss ja sowieso. Es hat keinen Spass gemacht, jedoch habe ich solangsam den Dreh raus.
> 
> Habe das Topwater-Gebilde mal provisorisch zusammengesteckt. Perlen usw setze ich natürlich noch entsprechend dazwischen.



Hi,

einfach die Farben mit desteliertem Wasser verdünnen. Mach ich auch. Somit kann man die Createx Farben auch mit ner 0,3er Düse (die normalen Opaken und transparenten sogar mit 0,2mm Düse) brushen. Es verlängert sich zwar die Trockenzeit etwas, aber auf die paar Minuten kommt es ja im Hobbybereich nicht an?

@all, Noch etwas zum Patent:
Im Geschmacksmuster kann man sich auch Formen und Desings schützen lassen und das auch Weltweit. Selbst das Innenleben eines Köders oder die Herstellungsweise ist Patentierbar! Ist halt eine Geldfrage. Hier mal ein link vom Deutschen Patentamt.
http://www.dpma.de/geschmacksmuster/index.html
Darum bin ich vorsichtig was ich für Bilder und Berichte ins Netz stelle. Habe mir den Perch von Salmo nachgebaut, allerdings in 10cm. Auch aus Hartschaum, so ähnlich wie ihn Salmo auch herstellt. Unterschiede das Innenleben. Meine Form des Trimmbleis ist anders und ein Rasselkörper ist eingegossen und das ich kein Fotofinish habe sondern alles mit Airbrush gestallte. Aber verfügt Salmo über die Rechte eines Geschmacksmusters dieses Köders, kann das ganz schön teuer werden. Auch wenn ich es nicht kommerziell mache. Da reicht schon das veröffentlichen.  Wenn die Form geschützt ist, ist das dann eigentlich egal wie groß der Köder und wie die Technik des Köders ist.
Oder habt ihr schon mal eine kommerzielle Kopie von Salmo oder Hybrida gesehen? Ob  rechtliche Schritte gegen einen Bastler eingeleitet werden, hängt allein vom Hersteller und dessen Anwälte ab.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> einfach die Farben mit desteliertem Wasser verdünnen. Mach ich auch. Somit kann man die Createx Farben auch mit ner 0,3er Düse (die normalen Opaken und transparenten sogar mit 0,2mm Düse) brushen. Es verlängert sich zwar die Trockenzeit etwas, aber auf die paar Minuten kommt es ja im Hobbybereich nicht an?


 
Hey Ralle,
danke für die Antwort. Habe zur Zeit nur mit normalem Wasser verdünnen können. Werde da noch weiter testen. Werde wohl bei der nächsten Bestellung mal entsprechende Verdünner mitbestellen. Da gibts ja verschiedene. Vielleicht sagt mir das Handling dann etwas mehr zu. Ich muss mich wohl daran gewöhnen so manche Farben in mehreren Gängen zu sprühen#q. Da war es mit meinen alten Nitrofarben bequemer, die waren dünnflüssig und haben gut gedeckt. Wenn ich das Createx Weiss betrachte muss da verdammt viel Wasser rein und dementsprechend muss ich verdammt viele Lagen sprühen. Man ist jung und hat Zeit#d

Werde weiter ausprobieren.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Bei mir sind 6 bis 7 Schichten auf einem Köder. Bei einem Jerkbait mit ca. 17cm mische ich mir pro Schicht 5,5-6g an.QUOTE]
> 
> War zu faul meine Notizen zu suchen  , aber die Massen nehme ich auch immer beim Anrühren. Wenn was überbleibt werden damit Bebleiungslöcher aufgefüllt.
> 
> Kann zur Zeit nur 6 Köder mehr oder weniger unabhängig Drehen lassen. Habe dazu einen Kettenantrieb gebaut der die einzeln zuschaltbaren Drehvorrichtungen bewegt. Ach wie ist es schön wenn die Köder sich um ihre eigene Achse drehen und ich nicht komplizert in einem riesen Karussell versuchen muss alle Seiten gleichmäßig während der Zeit zu bestreichen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Destilliertes Wasser vermindert die Haftfähigkeit und verlängert die Trockenzeit. Dann kommt es zum verlaufen der Farbe, "Explosionen" und Farbrändern. Besser ist eine Mischung aus dest. Wasser, Glasreiniger, Isoprop. und etwas Glycerin.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Kann zur Zeit nur 6 Köder mehr oder weniger unabhängig Drehen lassen. Habe dazu einen Kettenantrieb gebaut der die einzeln zuschaltbaren Drehvorrichtungen bewegt. Ach wie ist es schön wenn die Köder sich um ihre eigene Achse drehen und ich nicht komplizert in einem riesen Karussell versuchen muss alle Seiten gleichmäßig während der Zeit zu bestreichen.



Sowas ist natürlich auch fein. Bin gerade dabei meine Anlage zu vergrößern. Ein größerer Motor (220V/min 0,5KW) mit Bremse 2m breit für 72-90 Köder.
Ich streiche die Köder erst mit Epoxy ein, lasse sie abtropfen und stecke sie dann auf das Karussell.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Esoy Lucius,

danke für die Antworten. Genau die genannten Fehler kamen zu Hauf beim sprühen... Aber neue Farben und der Umstieg von Evolution auf Eclipse. Werde deine Tipps mal ausprobieren. Habe leider noch keinen Versender in den USA gefunden der auch die Reducer zu nem guten Portokurs führt#q

Also dein Köderrad ähnelt den schwedischen Kollegen. Ist die geilste Lösung. Schwebte mir auch mal in Gedanken, habe aber selbst keine Möglichkeit gefunden die Köderbefestigung haltbar zu gestalten.


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser vermindert die Haftfähigkeit und verlängert die Trockenzeit. Dann kommt es zum verlaufen der Farbe, "Explosionen" und Farbrändern. Besser ist eine Mischung aus dest. Wasser, Glasreiniger, Isoprop. und etwas Glycerin.



Hab noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit desteliertem Wasser alleine gemacht. Beim Airbrushen werden die Farben so dünn augetragen, das da eigentlich nichts verlaufen kann. Auch von der Farbhaftung her hab ich keine Unterschiede zur unverdünnten Farbe festgestellt. Selbst beim Finish mit Polyurethanklarlack ist mit noch nichts verlaufen. Desteliertes Wasser ist chemisch rein und enthält keine Stoffe wie mehr wie Kalk, Salze und andere Mineralien die die haftbarkeit der Farbe beeinträchtigen. Es trocknet Rückstandslos mit der Farbe aus. Ich habe aber die Createx Wasserfarben
http://www.dieduese.de/index.php?mo...rs&PHPSESSID=5b82d7b007268a1fa7e2793f021b1a18
und nicht die Wicked Serie. Mit der Createx Wicked kenn ich mich nicht aus. Den Tip mit dem desteliertem Wasser habe ich von einem erfahrenem Brusher aus nem AB Forum.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulette

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1n6408IfaQ&feature=player_embedded#! 

Habe es mir ein wenig bei Benny, dem Glures-Mann abgeschaut, als ich bei ihm war. Erst die Werkstatt besichtigen und dann fischen....war SEHR cool.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle

ich arbeite mit Auto Air und das sind die oft leidigen Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe.
Beim Finish sollte auch nichts verlaufen, da die Farbe spätestens dann trocken sein sollte|muahah:
Das dest. Wasser sollte auch nichts weiter beinhalten sonst wäre es ja keins
Dennoch gibt es eine verminderte Haftfähigkeit der Farbe. Das geht soweit, dass sie sich vom Base Coat 4001 abstößt.


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze International Interprotekt Epoxydgrundierung in weiß als Grundierung. Hab da noch keine Haftungsprobleme der Farben festgestellt und einen Haftvermittler brauch ich da auch nicht.. Bei mir funzt es so mit den Createx Farben. Auch bei den Wasserbasis Acrylfarben von Hobbyacryl geht es so. Nur bei den Revell Acrylfarben hatte ich damit meine Probleme.
Es gibt Farben die beim Finish verlaufen können, das passiert wenn sich z.B. Farbe und Finishmaterial nicht vertragen. Da kann die Farbe trocken sein wie sie will das Finishmaterial löst sie an und es kann zum verlaufen kommen ;-) Polyurethanklarlack ist ziemlich aggressiv gegenüber Farben im flüssigem Zustand. Wenn da was mir der Farbe nicht stimmen würde, dann würde sie sich anlösen. Im ausgehärtetem Zustand ist der lack sehr hart, fest, glatt und ungiftig. Den benutzen auch finnische Wobblerbauer.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für den Link! Werde mir den Reducer selber mischen.

@Ralle: Habe auch die Createx Classic Farben http://www.ebay.de/sch/cap1515/m.ht...createx&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3911.c0.m270.l1313
6er Pack für 25€ bei 2 Woche Lieferzeit, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen.

Hab mal gelesen das man den Reducer der Wickedfarben auch nehmen kann. Aber das hat sich nun erledigt;-)


----------



## Pike-Piekser (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine Auto Air Farben hole ich immer bei diedüse.de. Habe jetzt bestimmt schon 30 Flaschen von dem Zeug.

@ Ralle 

wo beziehst du den PU-Lack?


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei Bootsausstattern, der heißt G8 Super und ist von Yachtcare. Das Ist ein reiner PU Klarlack der beim Bootsbau von Yachten und Holzbooten innen und außen als Finish eingesetzt wird. Ausgehärtet völlig Geruchlos. 3-5 Schichten Epoxydgrundierung je nach Größe, dann die Farbgestaltung und 5-10 Schichten (je nach Ködergröße) von dem Klarlack im Tauchgang. 
Hab bei einem finnischen Händler mal so einen PU Lack gesehen. Den wollte ich da bestellen hab aber nie eine Antwort bekommen. Dann hab ich nach 4 Monaten ausgiebiger Suche im Netz einen Lack in dieser Art und mit den selben Eigenschaften gefunden.


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ansonsten sind hier die Farben am günstigsten www.smdesigns.co.uk .

Da hat Ralle das von allen gesuchte Heilmittel gefunden und verrät es einfach so nebenbei! Danke!|wavey:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Björn und Ralle!

...und bookmarked ......Werde bei dem Shop das nächste mal ordern.

Welche Gun nutzt ihr? Ich habe eine Evolution two in one und überlege jetzt auf eine Infinity 2 in 1 umzusteigen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab ne Evolutions 2in1 mit Farbmengenregulierung und eine Iwata Eclipse HP-CS 0,35. Die Evolution braucht aber jede Menge neue Teile und das ist mir zu teuer. Daher hab ich nun ne Iwata von ebay.com. Die Farbmengenregulierung ist super für Anfänger wie mich, die vermisse ich zumindest jetzt noch bei der Eclipse...

Bin aber auch bei Iwata gelandet da ich viel in Airbrushforen gelesen hatte das sich diese besser mit Createxfarben vertragen. Habe fast mein ganzes Schmickegedöns verkauft um nun auch mal "coole" Farben zu benutzen. D.h. Fluo und Perlierende Farben. Diese Standardfarbtöne von Schmincke waren nicht ganz mein Geschmack. Aero Metallic brillant silver und Aero Shine silver hab ich aber behalten;-)

Eine Infinity ist für meine Belange noch zuviel des Guten. Aber Du bist ja auch ein bisschen fleissiger sodass der Gedanke garnicht abwägig ist. Ich würde aber Probe sprühen wollen und auch mal ein anderes Fabrikat in der Preisklasse testen.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

nebenbei ist gut......wollte den Lack selbst erst mal testen bevor ich falsche Tipps gebe. Der Lack ist ja nicht gerade billig mit seinen 35€ pro Liter. Habe nun noch haufen andere Lacke die ich zuvor getestet habe herumstehen. 2 verschiedene Parkettlacke, nen Eisenschmiede Klarlack und so nen komischen Ökobetonlack. Warenwert gute 150€ dann bin ich durch Zufall auf den G8 gestoßen.

Guns habe ich mehrere. Fürs Grobe 4 billige mit ner 0,3er Düse. Und noch 2 günstige mit mit 3 Farbbechern und 3 verschiedenen Düsensätzen 0,3mm, 0,5mm und 0,8mm. Alle bei Ebay geordert. Bei den 4 günstigen habe ich dann nur die Düsen und Nadeln gegen bessere Markenprodukte ausgetauscht und jetzt geben auch die ein gescheites Spritzbild ab. 
Dann hab ich noch 2 Markenguns, eine Harder & Steenbeck Evolution Silverline 2 in 1 mit 2 Düsensätzen 0,2 u. 0,4mm und eine Hansa 381 Schwarz Chrom mit ner 0,3er Düse. Hab mit ner günstigen angefangen und ich war schnell das ständige Farbwechseln satt, darum hab ich mir dann mehrere geholt und irgendwann auch mal was gutes. Hab alle Guns mit nem Schnellwechselsystem für den Schlauch ausgestattet.


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> der heißt G8 Super und ist von Yachtcare.



Dann ist es der hier?

Mir hat vor gut 1 Jahr der Inhaber eines Maler und Farbgeschäftes auch sonen Lack von Voss Chemie angepriesen, der härtet vollkommen klar aus und ist vergilbungsbeständig. Er hat mir dann mal 50 ml zum testen abgefüllt, mehr als einen Köder hab ich damit allerdings nicht beschichtet.

Soviel zum Thema klar- und vergilbungsbeständig.






Stell doch mal ein Bild von einem Köder ein.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo, der......???? Habe den Lack vor knapp 2 Monaten das erste mal an 2 Ködern getestet und noch keine Vergilbungen bemerkt. Wann ist die Vergilbung aufgetreten? Gleich nach dem Finish? Stell morgen oder übermorgen ein Foto rein so wie ich es schaffe in die Werkstatt zu kommen. Und wer möchte dem schicke ich einen Köder Ende Februar Mitte März zu. Die sind mit dem Lack versiegelt. Da kann sich jeder selbst ein Urteil bilden.


----------



## Bobster (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Winterblues |rolleyes

Turus Ukko Nachbau - jetzt brauch ich nur noch 'ne bessere Kamera ;=)


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Wann ist die Vergilbung aufgetreten? Gleich nach dem Finish?


Ja gleich danach. 
Muss mal gucken wo ich den hab und wie der Heute aussieht.
Das Bild hatte ich den letzten Winter schon gemacht.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja gleich danach.
> Muss mal gucken wo ich den hab und wie der Heute aussieht.
> Das Bild hatte ich den letzten Winter schon gemacht.



Dann hat er sich wohl vielleicht nicht mit deinen Farben die du verwendest vertragen. Es gibt ja auch noch den G4. Wie sah der Lack von der Probe vor dem verarbeiten aus und welche Konsistenz hatte er?


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Wie sah der Lack von der Probe vor dem verarbeiten aus



Nicht so klar wie das 601er von Behnke.


----------



## Ralle307 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der G8 ist im flüssigem Zustand Glasklar, sehr dünnflüssig und gut verlaufend. Darum soll man ihn auch mindestens in 5 Schichten auftragen damit eine strapazierfähige Lackschicht entsteht. Wie gesagt, ich mache ein paar fertig incl. Video und wer will bekommt einen Köder. Das gilt aber nur für die, die hier im Thread aktiv sind.


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> Winterblues |rolleyes
> 
> Turus Ukko Nachbau - jetzt brauch ich nur noch 'ne bessere Kamera ;=)


 
Sieht geil aus. Warst fleissig und hast dann doch noch an der Bauchrundung gespart;-)#h Wie lang ist der und wie schwer?

@Ralle: Das Zeug ist ja ganzschön teuer. Und wie schaut es aus wenn irgendwann nur noch sowenig drin ist dass man nicht mehr dippen kann. Also pinseln geht auch?


----------



## west1 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bobster schrieb:


> jetzt brauch ich nur noch 'ne bessere Kamera ;=)


#6#6

...und nen anderen Hintergrund, damit man ihn besser sehen kann. 



Ralle307 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich mache ein paar fertig incl. Video und wer will bekommt einen Köder. Das gilt aber nur für die, die hier im Thread aktiv sind.



Ja mach mal, mir reicht aber ein Bild. :m


----------



## diemai (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bobster

...............hast'e den schon 'mal schwimmen lassen ?

..........Die Dinger sind nicht ohne , hab's vor einigen Jahren auch 'mal versucht mit'm Ukko , ......meine liefen zuerst nicht , ......erst , nachdem ich die Schnuröse von der Nasenspitze etwas weiter runter Richtung der Schaufel versetzt hatte(was allerdings nicht dem Vorbild entspricht) .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Ralle: Das Zeug ist ja ganzschön teuer. Und wie schaut es aus wenn irgendwann nur noch sowenig drin ist dass man nicht mehr dippen kann. Also pinseln geht auch?



Ich hab mir den Lack in ein extra Glas mit Schraubdeckel gegossen. Da man mit der dünnen Deckelöffnung nur sehr schlanke Köder tauchen kann. Und wenn der Lack soweit verbraucht ist das man nicht mehr gescheit tauchenlackieren kann, dann holt man sich die nächste Dose und man füllt den Lack im Glas wieder auf.


----------



## reticulatus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

gestern gings auch wieder mal ans Basteln, zwei Rohlinge wurde soweit fertiggestellt, daß nur noch die Achse eingeklebt werden muß, einer schon mal grob ausgesägt und für viele weitere Wobbler wurden schan mal die Balsaholzleisten zugesägt.

Mal sehen, evtl geht es heute weiter mit der Bastelerei.

@all 

Hätte hier noch ein paar Fragen, gibt es evtl die Möglichkeit verschiedene Wobblertauchschaufeln( egal ob Kunststof oder Metall) zu kaufen, Internet oder aus Katalogen?

Ich meine selbstherstellen funktioniert zwar sehr gut, aber ohne Dekupiersäge oder ähnliches Werkzeug ist es doch sehr arbeitsaufwändig.


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schoen sieht der roling aus hab das auch mal versucht aber funks irgend wie nicht ehr bricht immer aus.
glaube der achs schlitz ist nicht ganz gerade oder?

Ps: Viel glück noch beim bau


----------



## reticulatus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim fertig geschliffenen Rohling liegt er genau mittig, oben ist er im grob ausgesägtem Zustand zu sehen, da spielt es noch keine große Rolle, ob er mittig gesägt ist oder nicht, das läßt sich noch korrigieren, während es beim fertiggeschliffenen Rohling beim Einsägen auf jeden Milimeter ankommen würde.


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achso ok ja ich versuche mir auch mal nen wobbler selber zu basteln der auch richtig leuft und nicht sich durch wasser schraubt mach doch villeicht nen video vom lauf des Wobblers wenn der fertig ist währe mal toll zu sehen wie der läuft=)


----------



## reticulatus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich rausfinde, ob meine Digicam eine Videofunktion hat und wie diese funktioniert, kann ich dies gerne mal machen, habe meine geschenkt bekommen, allerdings gabs keine Beschreibung dazu, weshalb es mit der Bedienung nicht so einfach ist, Handy wäre evtl auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja klar kann man auch  machen hab holz gefunden versuche was daraus zu machen =)


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

bevor Du dir Sorgen um die Tauchschaufel machst, mach dir erstmal Sorgen um deinen Rohling;-) 

Wenn der dann schön ist und die Achse mittig, dann schaffst Du es auch die Tauchschaufel zu basteln. Kaufen würde ich nicht, da allein schon für das Porto 5€ fällig sind. Und Schaufeln sind nicht günstig: www.lureparts.nl

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Auf dieses Teil hier hat mich heute ein kanadischer Angler auf YouTube hingewiesen , .......hab' ich hierzulande noch nicht gesehen , ...sieht sehr interessant aus :
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe so ähnliche Teile hier entdeckt: http://www.muskyshop.com/modules/ca.../10/page/1/id/2978/name/BondyLureCoMealTicket

Komische Teile, aber es scheint zu funzen...

Nachtrag: Upppsss, das sind die gleichen Teile........


----------



## reticulatus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

Steht doch oben schon dabei, daß die Achse im ungeschliffenen Rohling nicht mittig, im geschliffenen Zustand befindet sich die Achse genau mittig im Rohling, da man diesen noch nacharbeiten kann.

Danke für den Link, puhh ganz schön heftig, was die für Preise haben, da wird wohl oder übel der Eigenbau sein müssen.


----------



## west1 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> während es beim fertiggeschliffenen Rohling beim Einsägen auf jeden Milimeter ankommen würde.



Ich mach den Schlitz mit einem Dremel und Trennscheibe am fertig geschliffenem Köder. Bei kleinen Ködern nach Augenmaß (passt immer#c) die Mitte anzeichnen, bei größeren Ködern auch mit dem Lineal.
Lippen gibts ein paar bei Ebay. com, sind aber schweine teuer,
Lure Lips eingeben.

In Finnland gibts auch welche, nur sind die nicht imstande auf Emails zu antworten, nicht mal wenn man auf finnisch anfragt.
Ein paar Seiten weiter hinten steht der Link.

Hier gibts auch noch welche http://www.mooreslures.com/, den Katalog runter laden.


----------



## reticulatus (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Hubert,

danke für den Link.

Naja, Dremel habe ich (noch) keinen, zur Zeit wird alles mit einer Eisen- oder Feinsäge geschnitten.

Alter Schwede , da kann man sie wirklich selbermachen, hätte ich nicht gedacht, nun gut, dann eben nicht kaufen, sondern auch selbermachen.
Muß mir dann eben wieder Material besorgen, mal in der Spenglerei nach Abfallresten (Kupfer- und Alublech)fragen oder mal gucken, was ein Bekannter an Lexan oder so hat(Terraristikbau).

Naja, hätte ja sein können, daß es vielleicht die ein oder andere Seite gibt, die aber per Google nicht angezeigt wird oder so, und die der ein oder andere User bzw Bastler kennt.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Man o´man ihr schreibt ja hier sehr fleißig|supergri

@ Björn & Ralle

nochmal zu den Guns...ob Iwata oder Harder&Steenbeck ist bei vielen eine Glaubensfrage. Aber ich komme auch mit den Harder&Steenbeck auch besser klar. Sie sind leichter zu reinigen und die Farbmengen regulieren zu können  finde ich auch bei den "Mid-Budget"-Modellen supi. Mit den Createxfarben kommen die Iwata etwas besser klar, sind aber auch preisintensiver.
Das Mädel (http://www.bex-air.de/) aus meiner Nachbarschaft, arbeitet auch lieber mit HS und sie macht richtig gute Arbeiten.
Mehrere Guns sind immer super. Gerade dann, wenn man mit vielen Farbtönen arbeitet oder Flächen und feine Arbeiten mehr  oder weniger hintereinander aufbringt.

@ all

habe auch wieder ein paar Köder gebaut

Alle Bilder könnt ihr auch wieder in meinem Blog anschauen...


*
http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/*


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

hab auch mal wieder drei neue wobbler gebaut. hängen aber noch am 
"RADL" ;-) hier mal ein link dazu.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyccqt3oBPM&feature=youtu.be

bin ganz aufgeregt, mein erstes youtube video ;-)

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@pike-piekser

geile dinger hast du da gemacht. bin echt neidisch.
weil zum thema airbrush, ich bekomm jedes mal fast die kriese weil ich es einfach nicht kann. muss mich mit relativ simplen formen durcharbeiten weil so ein design wie pike piekser bekomm ich nicht mal im ansatz hin.

mfg esoxhunter


----------



## Ralle307 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Airbrush ist relativ einfach und mit etwas übung wird das Ergebnis immer besser. Mein erstes AB konnte man auch nicht angucken. Wenn man den Dreh raus hat und dann auch weiß wie man sich welche Schablonen macht und welche anderen Hilfsmittel sich dazu eignen wird es wie von alleine gehen. Hilfsmittel für ein Schuppendekor wären zum Beispiel Alustreckgitter aus dem Baumarkt, die gibt es in mehreren Größen, die Kartoffelnetze aus Kunststoff oder die Betthimmel fürs Kinderzimmer, die haben die feinen kleinen runden Maschen. Der Fantasie sind beim Airbrush kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## apollo2233 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Man o´man ihr schreibt ja hier sehr fleißig|supergri
> 
> @ Björn & Ralle
> 
> ...




Schöne Wobbler... Gratuliere!

Deine Seite ist auch klasse!

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## allegoric (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1 aka Hubert

hast du deine letzten Wobbler auf deiner HP (die ganz oben stehen) wie z.B. die in Firetiger besprüht oder wie hast du die Farbverläufe so hinbekommen. Ich bin gerade beim farblichen Gestalten meiner ersten Wobbler und muss sagen, dass die mir bis jetzt gefallen haben, auch vom Lauf her, aber nach dem Bemalen mit Acryl nicht mehr *g*.


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> @west1 aka Hubert
> 
> wie z.B. die in Firetiger besprüht oder wie hast du die Farbverläufe so hinbekommen.



Hab den Köder zuerst mit Pinsel weiß gestrichen, danach den Köder komplett gelb mit Airbrush gesprüht und danach das rot und grün aufgesprüht. Das Schwarz ist mit einem Stückchen von einen groben Schwamm getupft.
Ist kein Hexenwerk, dauert mit dem reinigen der Pistole beim Farbwechseln ein paar Minuten.
Fische brauchen keine Kunstwerke, die wollen oder brauchen nur die Angler....


----------



## allegoric (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, ich dachte bis jetzt, du hattest noch kein Airbrush daher die Frage. Mir sind v.a. deine ersteren Köder geläufig gewesen bzw. deine beiden bekannten Videos.

Ich hab so früh noch keine Lust auf einen Airbrush. Ist ja auch nicht gerade eine günstige Alternative die Köder hübsch aussehen zu lassen. Da dachte ich, du hättest vielleicht einen alternativen Weg. Aber danke der Antwort 

Da müssen halt meine Köder vorerst ein bisschen hässlicher sein *g*.


----------



## west1 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Da müssen halt meine Köder vorerst ein bisschen hässlicher sein *g*.



Wieso hässlich, auch ohne Airbrush ist es möglich sehr gut aussehende Köder zu gestalten.
Schau dich doch mal hier um, hier werden genug schöne Köder gezeigt die ohne Luftpinsel bemalt wurden. Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab, Fische brauchen keine Kunstwerke nur der Angler meint er braucht sie. #c
Um Wobbler zu bemalen gibts außer Pinsel noch andere Möglichkeiten, du musst sie nur finden.
Ich wette du findest in deinem Haushalt mehrere Hilfsmittel dazu!


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

................voll professioneller Look , saubere Arbeit #6#6!

@ allegoric

.......wie Hubert schon sagte , .....den Fischen macht es nix aus , solange nur der Farbton in Etwa stimmt(hell , dunkel , metallic ,  knallig oder dezent) , ....eine ansprechende Köderaktion natürlich vorrausgesetzt .

Mit einer handvoll Farben , Pinsel , Schwamm , Q-Tips , etc . kannst du schon Einiges bewerkstelligen , ....und häßlich müssen die Köder auch noch nicht 'mal unbedingt sein !

Ich z. B. experimentiere auf Anregung eines amerikanischen Freundes gerade mit Pastell-Kreiden , geht wesentlich schneller wie meine Modellbaufarben  , aber ich habe da noch kaum Erfahrung mit !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun ja, damit ich nicht nur schwätz, sondern auch mal meine kleinen Knübbel zeige, hier das erste Bild vom ersten fertigen Wobbi. Ich werde mich nach euren Tips noch mal "genauer" umschauen, obwohl ich bis jetzt auch das Gefühl hab, schon so viel gelesen zu haben ^^... ! Aber das hört wohl nie auf hihi.

Klar gibt es noch einiges zu verbessern, siehe Lacknasen und Farben v.a. das Aufbringen, was ich bereits sagte. Ich denke jedoch, schon mit dem nächsten Anstrich wirds besser 
Laufen tut er ja zum Gück und Weißfisch / Plötzen - Look da kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen *g*.

http://img703.*ih.us/img703/1821/img0769ua.jpg


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

West1 hat mit Sicherheit recht, es gibteinfach einige Tricks und Kniffe beim 
Airbrushen und beim bemalen die das Leben einfacher machen aber auf die muss man erstmal kommen. Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht mal schaue ob es einen Airbrushkurs an der VHS gibt


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> West1 hat mit Sicherheit recht, es gibteinfach einige Tricks und Kniffe beim
> Airbrushen und beim bemalen die das Leben einfacher machen aber auf die muss man erstmal kommen. Ich hab mir auch schon überlegt ob ich nicht mal schaue ob es einen Airbrushkurs an der VHS gibt


 

................haha , .....daran hab' ich gestern abend auch gedacht , als ich im Supermarkt die Kursbücher der lokalen VHS Kreis Herzogtum Lauenburg habe ausliegen sehen , .......da warenn nämlich Malkreiden , Stifte und Pinsel auf'm Cover-Foto .

Leider arbeite ich immer Spätschicht , ....Abendschule geht daher nicht , ........aber es steht einem ja gesetzlicher Bildungsurlaub zu, .......|kopfkrat#c!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Nun ja, damit ich nicht nur schwätz, sondern auch mal meine kleinen Knübbel zeige,



Der sieht doch schon mal gut aus!#6
Versuch mal beim nächsten ein paar Details aus der Folie raus zuschneiden, geht auch noch nach dem bekleben. Dünne ausgeschnittene Linien kannst du dann mit einem Zahnstocher nachzeichnen.


Hier mal das bisherige Ergebnis der letzten drei Abende.
Heute gehen sie erst mal zum testen ans Wasser.

Länge von 6,5cm bis 8,5cm   







diemai schrieb:


> ....aber es steht einem ja gesetzlicher Bildungsurlaub zu, .......|kopfkrat#c!


Dieter da muss ich mal nachfragen, komme dann mal zu nem Wobblerbaukurs bei dir vorbei. :q


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also an nem Kurs bei diemai würd ich auch mitmachen. 
Aber mir gehts wie dir, ich bin Koch und hab somit meistens spätdienst, wird also nix mit VHS

MfG Esoxhunter


----------



## Josef87 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr beeindruckende Arbeiten die ihr da so macht!

Hier ein Köder an dem ich gerade arbeite.

Ein Oberflächenköder als Froschimitat.
Vielleicht werde ich ja passend zum Frühjahr damit fertig, momentan bringts wohl eh nichts mit Oberflächenködern zu angeln.






Das ist erstmal der Entwurf in Chavant Clay gemodelt. Habe vor den mit Kunstharz abzugießen und dann noch Beine anzubauen.

Frohes Basteln,
Josef


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

..............was is'n mit deinem Foto , Hubert#c ?

@ allegoric

......dein Wobbler sieht aus wie einer , den ich vor Jahren mal nach einem Foto in'ner AngelWoche gebaut habe , ....hattest du auch irgendein Vorbild ?

@ Josef87

...............bin 'mal auf das Endprodukt gespannt , ....von dieser Bauweise hab' ich überhaupt keine Ahnung(Massenfertigung gleicher Modelle ist auch nicht so mein Ding !) .

Noch biete ich keine Wobblerbau-Kurse an:m , ......wenn überhaupt , dann wohl erst als Rentner , .......und das kann dauern#q!

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dann ist es der hier?
> 
> Mir hat vor gut 1 Jahr der Inhaber eines Maler und Farbgeschäftes auch sonen Lack von Voss Chemie angepriesen, der härtet vollkommen klar aus und ist vergilbungsbeständig. Er hat mir dann mal 50 ml zum testen abgefüllt, mehr als einen Köder hab ich damit allerdings nicht beschichtet.
> 
> ...


 
Der teure G8 Lack ist auch von Voss Chemie. Es gibt aber noch einen günstigen G4 Lack. Und dieser ist laut Beschreibung nicht UV-stabil und auch nicht vergilbungsbeständig. Diesen hat dein Händler dir wohl mitgegeben.


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..............was is'n mit deinem Foto , Hubert#c ?



Keine Ahnung, bei mir wars die ganze Zeit zusehen. #c
Hab aber gerade im letzten Beitrag was geändert, siehst du es jetzt?


----------



## reticulatus (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, bei mir wars die ganze Zeit zusehen. #c
> Hab aber gerade im letzten Beitrag was geändert, siehst du es jetzt?


Servus,

jetzt sieht man sie, Danke fürs ändern Hubert!


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Der teure G8 Lack ist auch von Voss Chemie. Es gibt aber noch einen günstigen G4 Lack. Und dieser ist laut Beschreibung nicht UV-stabil und auch nicht vergilbungsbeständig. Diesen hat dein Händler dir wohl mitgegeben.



Keine Ahnung, #c ist mir inzwischen aber auch egal. 
für nen Schnellbauköder nehme ich 5 Min. Epox und sonst das Behnke 601....


----------



## Frosch38 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wieso hässlich, auch ohne Airbrush ist es möglich sehr gut aussehende Köder zu gestalten.



Ganz genau dem Fisch ist es egal und er kann es auch nicht einschätzen ob Mit Airbrush oder Pinsel. Es ist nur für sich selber ob der Köder realistisch aussehen soll oder nicht. Also weiter den Pinsel schwingen oder Fotofinisch.
Nächst Woche gibt es 2 Wobbler zu bestaunen |bigeyes  .


----------



## angler1996 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, ja das Finish, mit dem Feinschliff hab ich's auch nicht so
Hier 2 zwischenzeitlich getestete , der Fisch hat sie für gut befunden, mehr muss nicht sein.

http://img97.*ih.us/img97/9241/85123812.png
http://img638.*ih.us/img638/8306/24826718.png

Der eine ist'n uralt Modell von Pflüger ( palomine), zu haben jetzt im Land der unausprechlichen- Kuusamo puukala
.Allerdings hab ich die Innereien total umgekrempelt
Läuft jetzt in langen Bahnen und rollt schön über die eigene Achse.
Zum anderen muss ich glaube ich nichts schreiben-
Spearhead

Gruß A.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bemale auch nur von Hand mit ein bisschen Übung bekommt man da auch schöne Bemalungen hin. 
Aber ich hab mal ne Frage: ich hab nen Wobbler der will einfach nicht laufen egal wie ich die Tauchschaufel oder die Öse verbiege. Er kippt NICHT zur Seite und taucht auch anständig macht aber macht keine Wobbelbewegungen woran kann das liegen?


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Ich bemale auch nur von Hand mit ein bisschen Übung bekommt man da auch schöne Bemalungen hin.
> Aber ich hab mal ne Frage: ich hab nen Wobbler der will einfach nicht laufen egal wie ich die Tauchschaufel oder die Öse verbiege. Er kippt NICHT zur Seite und taucht auch anständig macht aber macht keine Wobbelbewegungen woran kann das liegen?


 
Bitte Fotos von oben und der Seite , so auf blauen Dunst kann man nix sagen !

@ west1 

...............ich kann es jetzt auch sehen , 'warst wieder sehr produktiv ! 

Hier mal meine Neuesten , leider nicht alle perfekt geworden !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jIubY_CimQY

Gruß , Dieter#h


Gruß , Dieter


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...............und der Letzte :


----------



## west1 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...............ich kann es jetzt auch sehen , 'warst wieder sehr produktiv !


Hab sie heute morgen am See getestet, sie laufen ganz gut.
Bei einem ist nach dem einkleben die Schaufel etwas verrutscht, der lies sich aber noch gut einstellen.
Hab sie gerade bemalt und heute Abend bekommen sie noch ihre Augen. 


> > Hier mal meine Neuesten , leider nicht alle perfekt geworden !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab sie heute morgen am See getestet, sie laufen ganz gut.
> Bei einem ist nach dem einkleben die Schaufel etwas verrutscht, der lies sich aber noch gut einstellen.
> Hab sie gerade bemalt und heute Abend bekommen sie noch ihre Augen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickedstyler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich probier mich jetzt auch mal .. selbst geschnitzt und gefeilt ...


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> So ich probier mich jetzt auch mal .. selbst geschnitzt und gefeilt ...


 
................willkommen bei den Wobbler-Verrückten hier !

Beim Nächsten(den gibt's garantiert:q) , solltest du vielleicht den Schlitz für die Tauchlippe und ggfs. auch den Schlitz für's die Drahteinlage schon sägen , wenn dein Holz noch in einem eckigen Querschnitt ist , ...so bekommt man es viel genauer hin als später am fertigen Rohling(obwohl manche Bastler das auch anders'rum machen , .....da gibt's wohl verschiedene Meinungen) .

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Wickedstyler (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 dankeschön .. schlitze säge ich gleich und dann kommt das schleiffinish ...


----------



## allegoric (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ allegoric
> 
> ......dein Wobbler sieht aus wie einer , den ich vor Jahren mal nach einem Foto in'ner AngelWoche gebaut habe , ....hattest du auch irgendein Vorbild ?



Ja ein Illex Mag Squad, der einzige Wobbler, der aus meiner Sammlung noch übrig ist *g*.

Noch einmal was anderes, zu deinen bananenförmigen Wobblern...wie bleist du die aus? Genauso wie alle anderen oder steckste da das Blei auch ganz woanders hin z.B. Schwanz? Wie gesagt in einem deiner letzten Vids waren mehrere bananenförmige und die liefen echt genial.

Macht ihr eure Ösen auch mit Nagel ins Holz und dann Draht drumrum biegen bzw Rundzange oder habt ihr eine andere Methode? Bei euch sehen die so schön rund aus 

Grüße Tino


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ja ein Illex Mag Squad, der einzige Wobbler, der aus meiner Sammlung noch übrig ist *g*.
> 
> Noch einmal was anderes, zu deinen bananenförmigen Wobblern...wie bleist du die aus? Genauso wie alle anderen oder steckste da das Blei auch ganz woanders hin z.B. Schwanz? Wie gesagt in einem deiner letzten Vids waren mehrere bananenförmige und die liefen echt genial.
> 
> ...


 
Meinst du diese Tieftaucher australischer Bauart mit der großen Lippe oder normale Bananenwobbler mit integrierter Tauchfläche ?

Ich biege die Ösen meiner Drahtsysteme um einen vertikal im Schraubstock gespannten Nagel oder Bohrerschaft , verzwirbelte Ösen verwende ich selten , ...dann lieber Schraubösen .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

hier meine drei neuen und frisch nach dem harzen.













mfg der Esoxhunter


----------



## davis (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Esoxhunter: Schick! Den schwarz-gelben find ich am besten! Das ist bei uns ein super Dekor!


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Esoxhunter85 sehen gut aus tolle Muster


----------



## ederseefischer (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gute Arbeit esox 85 

Hab gerade meinen ersten Roach Jerk Probe gebrusht. Gefällt mir aber noch nicht ganz so. An Kopf und Seite müssen noch Veränderungen vorgenommen werden. Die Farbauswahl paßt jedoch genau zum Original. Epoxy Schicht fehlt auch noch, die bringt die Farben ja noch mal richtig hoch.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich schauen hier auch als Nicht-Bauer regelmäßig rein, um mich an euren Werken zu erfreuen und muss mal wieder sagen: Hut ab! 

Ederseefischers Jerk strotzt nur so vor Details, wirklich faszinierend!


----------



## apollo2233 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> gute Arbeit esox 85
> 
> Hab gerade meinen ersten Roach Jerk Probe gebrusht. Gefällt mir aber noch nicht ganz so. An Kopf und Seite müssen noch Veränderungen vorgenommen werden. Die Farbauswahl paßt jedoch genau zum Original. Epoxy Schicht fehlt auch noch, die bringt die Farben ja noch mal richtig hoch.



@ederseefischer

Sehr schöne arbeit!

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ederseefische

erstmal danke. aber deine roach ist ja mal echt mega. was willst denn da noch groß verbessern ;-)
ich wäre froh wenns schon so bei mir funktionieren würde.

mfg der esox


----------



## apollo2233 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir jemand helfen wo ich Hülse zum einschrauben kriege?

Vielen dank

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## diemai (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen wo ich Hülse zum einschrauben kriege?
> 
> Vielen dank
> 
> ...


 

..............meinst du Schraubösen(zum Haken , -und Schnur befestigen) ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so leute, 

ich hab promt ein problem mit einem von meinen neuen.
er schlägt nur kurz mit dem schwanz aus und fängt dann an sich zu  überdrehen. ich geh mal davon aus das es mal wieder an der tauchschaufel  liegt aber zur fehleranalyse bräucht ich bitte eure hilfe.
hier einmal von vorne und von der seite











ich bedanke mich an dieser stelle schon einmal 

mfg der esox


----------



## apollo2233 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............meinst du Schraubösen(zum Haken , -und Schnur befestigen) ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Haßt ja recht. manchmal habe probleme beim übersetzung Ungarisch -Deutsch. 

Die meine ich.

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## apollo2233 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> so leute,
> 
> ich hab promt ein problem mit einem von meinen neuen.
> er schlägt nur kurz mit dem schwanz aus und fängt dann an sich zu  überdrehen. ich geh mal davon aus das es mal wieder an der tauchschaufel  liegt aber zur fehleranalyse bräucht ich bitte eure hilfe.
> ...



Probiere die öse in die andere richtung zu drehen in dem es ausschlägt. Die Profis geben schon bestimt besseren Tips.

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Haßt ja recht. manchmal habe probleme beim übersetzung Ungarisch -Deutsch.
> 
> Die meine ich.
> 
> ...


Hier bekommst du Schraubösen.
http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=80&osCsid=81b97e45ufluvf64lsef9nbgk2


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die hier haben den gestrigen Tag im Rad verbracht und sind nun fertig.

Länge 6,5cm - 8,5cm


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ exoxhunter85

Ich würde erstmal die Schaufel um ca. 1/4 kürzen , ggfs. auch insgesamt etwas schmaler machen , ....dann noch'mal testen .

Du brauchst weniger Schaufeloberfläche , damit der anströmende Druck auf die Schaufel kleiner wird und den Wobbler nicht mehr um die eigene Achse herumdrücken kann .

Andere , nicht so einfach auszuführende Alternativen wären ein V-förmiger Querschnitt , ......oben am Rücken breiter als jetzt für mehr Auftrieb und damit mehr Seitenstabilität gegen Kippen , ...............oder ein Versatz der Schnuröse AUF die Schaufel ,..... damit wird die durch den anströmenden Wasserdruck verursachte Hebelwirkung um die Schnuröse herum ebenfalls verkleinert .

Apollo's Tip mit 'ner querstehenden Schnuröse bringt keinerlei Veränderungen außer das man den Wobbler dann nicht mehr auf geraden Lauf einstellen kann , .......horizontale Schnurösen werden nur bei einigen Jerkbait-Modellen verwendet , da sie bei denen das seitliche Gleitverhalten verbessern , ..........bei Wobblern haben sie nur Nachteile !

@ apollo2233

..............ich betelle meine Sachen immer bei www.mooreslures.com , trotz 19% Mehrwertsteuer und 4,3% EU-Importsteuer ist's immer noch günstig , wenn man größere Mengen bestellt(bestelle alle paar Jahre immer Zeug für so 100 -150 Dollar) und auf dem Land/Seeweg verschicken läßt .

Momentan hat der Laden aber glaub'ich Winterpause bis April .


@ west1

Die in den beiden unteren Reihen gefallen mir sehr gut , Hubert , tolle Farbabstufungen und Marmorierungen hast du da hinbekommen !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## davis (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Gestern beschloss ich mich erstmals an Diver Jerks zu versuchen. Als Vorbild diente der Squirrley Burt von  Musky Mania den ich in ähnlicher aus Buche bauen will. 
Ich muss gestehen ich  dachte zunächst den zu bauen wird "easy going" aber Pustekuchen! Im  Gegensatz zu nem Jerk oder einem Wobbel muss bei diesem Köder der  Rohling nähmlich rundum bearbeitet und in Form gebracht werden. 
Außerdem stellte mich die Senke auf der Kopfoberseite vor eine Herausforderung.
Doch  nach ca. 2 Stunden war der erste Rohling fertig! Deutlich aufwändiger  als ich dachte und somit nicht gerade zur Serienfertigung geeignet außer  man gießt ihn oder man hat Profi-Werkzeug zur Verfügung.

Hier mal meine Variante neben dem Original.




Die Form weicht etwas vom Original ab aber gerade diese Individualität ist ja eigentlich reizvoll.
Hier nochmal von vorne...





@West: Schicke Wobbel! Find auch die untere Reihe am besten!

@Ederseefischer: Sehr geil, echt realistische Optik!

@Esoxhunter: Erstmal sieht das mit der Schaufel gar nicht so schlecht aus. Die Schaufel ist allerdings nicht ganz symmetrisch (rechts stark gerundet links etwas eckig). Das würde ich erstmal ausgleichen. Größe und Form der Schaufel hatte ich bei meinen Cranks ähnlich und die laufen super.




Somit würd ich die Schuld nicht unbedingt da suchen.
Mit der Ausrichtung der Öse hast du schon gespielt?
Könnte mir vorstellen das die bullige Nase des Köders
schuld ist! Aber Diemai kennt sich deutlich besser aus somit befolge erstmal diese Ratschläge! 

greetz


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Ich sehe , das du deinen "Squirrely Burt" aus Buche gefertigt hast , .....ich hoffe , das du da keine Probleme mit'm Ausbleien bekommst , das ist ja glaub'ich ein schwimmender Diver , .......und das Gewicht des Twisterschwanzes hinten sollte man auch nicht unterschätzen , ......ich hätte ihn aus Abachi gebaut .

Vielleicht mußt du später am Rücken noch Auftriebstaschen anbringen|kopfkrat#c .

                     Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute,

Erstmal danke für die Tipps. Ich werde mal anfangen die Schaufel genauer abzuschleifen und dann auf der Schaufel eine Öse anbringen wenn das nix bringt werd ich sie kürzen. 
Weiterer Bericht folgt. ;-)
@davis
Dein Rohling schaut ja schon mal klasse aus. Bin gespannt wie er wird. 

MfG der Esoxhunter


----------



## west1 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer! 
Die unteren gefallen mir selbst auch am besten.

@ davis, dein Rohling ist sauber und schön gleichmäßig bearbeitet!#6 So viel Mühe geb ich mir nicht. 
Der Jerk sieht auch super aus!

Hab gerade alle Einzelteile für die nächsten zusammen, nachher noch ausbleien und trocknen dann kann ich sie eventuell heute Abend noch zusammen kleben.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

................Hubert , ....du bist'n Akkord-Schnitzer:m!

Ich pinsele 'grade 'n Dutzend Rohlinge an , ......nach'm Mittagessen kommt die 2. Basis-Schicht 'rauf , .........meine Angelpapiere für 2012 wollt' ich eigentlich heut' auch noch klarmachen|kopfkrat#c !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Köder kamen hier in den letzten Tagen rein#6

Habe auch schon diverse Diver gebaut.

Dieses 23cm Modell gefällt mir am besten.






Er taucht bis auf 4m ab, man kann ihn auch wie einen Wobbler führen und leicht "walk the dog".
Fangen tun sie auch...






Bei dem SB würde ich mal gucken, ob nicht fast nur die Haken als Gewicht reichen.
Wenn dann nur ganz wenig Gewicht im vorderen Drittel.


----------



## davis (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai: Da kannst du Recht haben! Aber ich hatte kein leichteres Holz mehr außer Fichte aber das mag ich nicht besonders. Aber denke das muss man nu einfach ausprobieren!

@Pike-Piekser: Wie bebleist du denn die Diver? Deutlich kopflastig? Mag sein das er auch mit wenig Blei äuft aber er soll super langsam auftreiben und nicht wie ne Boje nach oben schießen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn du im vorderen Drittel nicht mehr als 10g versenkst dürfte das Teil gut funktionieren.
Austarieren würde ich das Teil vor dem Finish auf jeden Fall. Versiegeln, Haken dran und mal durchs Wasser ziehen.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

Echt geile Teile , .....hätte nie gedacht , das man'n Diver bis auf 4 Meter 'runter bekommt , ......liegt wohl an der Größe , .....solche großen "Klötze" baue ich normalerweise nicht .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank dir 

Habe auch schon kleinere gebaut, die bis auf ca. 4m kamen (gemessen mit dem Echolot).
Bei kleineren ist es aufgrund der wahrscheinlich kleineren Masse aber schwieriger. Die o.g. wiegen rund 210g.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Dank dir
> 
> Habe auch schon kleinere gebaut, die bis auf ca. 4m kamen (gemessen mit dem Echolot).
> Bei kleineren ist es aufgrund der wahrscheinlich kleineren Masse aber schwieriger. Die o.g. wiegen rund 210g.


 
...............210gr , ......boah|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes !! 

Mein Jerkknüppel hat eh' nur 160gr Wg , ......am liebsten sind mir doch die kleineren Jerks um die 50gr , ...die kann ich mit meiner Allround-Spinne noch gut führen .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich fische Köder bis rund 350g. Das sind dann aber mehr Softbaits. Die Diver gehören schon zu den fast schwersten Jerks, die ich habe.
Ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Fischerei. Da das am Ende des Tages gelegentlich mit Schmerzen verbunden ist.
Meist fische ich aber Köder zw. 80 und 180g.


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Ich fische Köder bis rund 350g. Das sind dann aber mehr Softbaits. Die Diver gehören schon zu den fast schwersten Jerks, die ich habe.
> Ist aber auch nicht jedermanns Fischerei. Da das am Ende des Tages gelegentlich mit Schmerzen verbunden ist.
> Meist fische ich aber Köder zw. 80 und 180g.


 

...................hihi , ...eben:q , ......Schmerzen in den Knochen hab' ich schon genug von der Arbeit:r !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ................Hubert , ....du bist'n Akkord-Schnitzer:m!
> 
> ...


Wenns läuft, dann läufts. #c 
Bin gerade am foilen. 

Meine Papiere hab ich fast zusammen, die Frankreichkarte fehlt mir noch, die hole ich irgendwann in den nächsten 3Wochen.


----------



## diemai (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

......hab's mit meinen Papieren gestern nicht geschafft|bigeyes , .........hab' sie ja auch schon , ......muß sie nur einsortieren , unterschreiben , etc , ....., ......und die 2011er Fangstatistiken zurückschicken , .........nur für meine Mecklenburger Verbandskarte muß ich noch'n Rückumschlag verschicken !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ederseefischer (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





Meine erste gebrushte Forelle. Ist jetzt noch kein burner, aber die Airbrushergebnisse werden lagsam besser. Werd den bestimmt noch zwei Mal brushen müssen, bis er perfekt ist. 

Werd dann Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Naghul (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi ihr bastelverrückten #6

habt ja ganz schöne köder gebastelt und gut vorgelegt :m:m

komme die letzten monate weniger zu bastel, aber bin nicht ganz von der bildfläche verschwunden. 
habe mich die letzten wochen mit effecktlacken beschäftigt und auch was schicken lassen. wenn ich die ersten versuche hinter mir habe, dann poste ich mal was dazu. im moment fehlt es mir noch an paar sachen.

also immer schön weiter basteln :vik:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

sieht schick aus!

Was ist das für ein Magazin/Buch?

@ Naghul

habe mir auch ein paar Flip/Flop Lacke (Createx AutoAir) geholt. Die Effekte sind traumhaft. Ganz günstig sind die Farben mit rund 30€ für 120ml nicht, aber die Ergebnisse sind... :vik:


----------



## ederseefischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier Pike-Piekser

Titel:
Fische-Krebse-Muscheln in heimischen Seen und Flüssen

Autor:
Wolfgang Hauer


Sind sehr schöne Nahaufnahmen für den Schablonenbau dabei 

Gruß


----------



## Pike-Piekser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank dir! Habe es eben gleich bei Amazon gekauft.


----------



## ederseefischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kenn ich irgendwo her 

Wenn du das Buch hast, wirste ganz andere Möglichkeiten sehen #6

Gruß Marco


----------



## apollo2233 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Meine erste gebrushte Forelle. Ist jetzt noch kein burner, aber die Airbrushergebnisse werden lagsam besser. Werd den bestimmt noch zwei Mal brushen müssen, bis er perfekt ist.
> 
> Werd dann Bilder einstellen.




Ist dass schon ein fertiges Teil oder kommt die endbeschichtung noch drauf?

Guß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pike-Piekser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> kenn ich irgendwo her
> 
> Wenn du das Buch hast, wirste ganz andere Möglichkeiten sehen #6
> 
> Gruß Marco




Moin Marco,

ich lasse mich überraschen

BG
Seb


----------



## ederseefischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin

@ Csaba

Das Epoxy fehlt noch auf der Forelle. Leider ist das bei Lureparts.nl leider ausverkauft und ich bekomm es irgendwann nachgeschickt. Hab jetzt vorgestern nochmal bei Germantackle.de nachgeordert. 

Werd die Forelle aber nochmal neu machen, da ich die Seite total versaut habe. Das rot der Kiemen, der Brustflosse und der Seite muß ebenfalls neu aufbebaut werden. Der Übergang vom Körper zum Kopf passt jetzt aber. Der Rücken sieht auch nice aus, allerdings werd ich nochmal ne Rückenflosse rein für die Optik mit aufbrushen. Die Komibination aus Brust & Bauchflossen gefällt mir auch sehr gut und wirkt realischtisch. 

@ Pike-Piekser

Heute müßte meine neue Infinity Two in One eintreffen , sowie noch ein bischen Fach-Literatur. Bin ja mal auf die Ergebnisse mit der 0,15 mm Nadel gespannt. 


Gruß


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

.............wenn ich mir ein Urteil erlauben darf , ........wieso hast du die Forelle versaut , ist doch absolut top geworden #6?

Das einzige , was in meinen Augen das Gesamtbild vom volkommenden Realismus etwas trübt , ist die mangelnde Tiefe des Auges , .........hast du schon 'mal darüber nachgedacht , so realistische 3D-Augen zu verwenden ?

........wie gut , das ich selber nicht solche hohen Ansprüche an das Aussehen meiner Köder habe.....#c, ...ich würd' wahnsinning werden:q:m!

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........wie gut , das ich selber nicht solche hohen Ansprüche an das Aussehen meiner Köder habe.....#c, ...ich würd' wahnsinning werden:q:m!


Ginge mir genauso und meine Köder würden wohl nie fertig werden. :q


----------



## Pike-Piekser (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Marco

ja, den würde ich auch neu machen:q
Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben 

Bin mal gespannt, was du zu der Infinity sagst. Die habe ich auch stark im Focus. Noch arbeite ich mit einer Evolution two in one.
Die ist auch gut. Mit der Infinty werden die Ergebnisse hoffentlich noch besser sein.


----------



## west1 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein paar ohne Farbe von gestern.







Die letzten hab ich heute morgen bemalt, die kommen heute Abend ins Rad.


----------



## ederseefischer (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von den 3-D Augen will ich weg, die sehen mir persönlich an manchen Jerks einfach zu künstlich aus. 

Für die Augen der Forelle gibt es nächstes Mal nen Fluor Gelb mit Goldanteil gemischt und dann schauen wir mal weiter. 

Ich denke aber, dass die Infinity hier beste Arbeit und Ergebnisse erzielen wird.

Leider sind heute nur die Ersatznadeln für die Pistole gekommen.

Aber das Epoxy von Germantackle ist eingetroffen, auch wenn statt 473 ml nur 118 ml geliefert wurden. 

Ein Anruf und der Rest wird sofot nachgeschickt. Kann ja mal passieren.

Werd heute Abend mal meine alte Blue Jerk Farbe in einem neuen Design aufpäppeln. Der hat mir bis dato die meisten Hechte gebracht. Mal schauen wie der dann aussieht. 

So long


----------



## reticulatus (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

hier mal weitere Rohlinge, momentan mache ich nur Rohlinge fertig, baue  die Edelstahldrahtachse ein, verkitte und grundiere sie, farblich  gestaltet werden sie dann erst später, da ich mir eine Air-Brush zulegen  und die Benutzung erlernen will(VHS-Kurs oder so), dadurch erhoffe ich  mir früher oder später bessere Ergebnisse in der farblichen Gestaltung,  ebenso will ich verschiedene Sachen/Techniken ausprobieren, dazu will ich aber nicht die Rohlinge verwenden.

Auch muß ich erst wieder Material für die Tauchschaufeln bestellen, welche ich vor dem verkitten und grundieren einbaue.


----------



## Frosch38 (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer ich finde deine arbeiten absolut TOP #6#6 dem 1,20 m Hecht ist das doch Wurscht aber #c 
@ west1 schöne Rohlinge mal sehen wenn sie Farbe bekommen

Habe heute ein Rohling für einen Wobbi gebaut und wollte von euch mal wissen ob es an irgenteiner Stelle noch was nachzuarbeiten gibt ause der Übergang Tauchschaufel Wobbi
Achso ist 13,3 lang und 2cm hoch
die draufsicht er besteht aus 2 Hälften um Rasseln und Weitwufkanal einzuarbeiten


----------



## Naghul (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> @ Naghul
> 
> habe mir auch ein paar Flip/Flop Lacke (Createx AutoAir) geholt. Die Effekte sind traumhaft. Ganz günstig sind die Farben mit rund 30€ für 120ml nicht, aber die Ergebnisse sind... :vik:




jo flip flop habe ich auch hier rumfliegen. eigentlich habe ich die farben für meinen blank gekauft. problem ist, das an einem blank zu wenig struktur ist, so das sich das licht gut brechen kann.

ich habe mir chromlack besorgt, also net die aus der sprühdose, sondern eher aus dem profisektor. auf dem chrom kommt dann candy farbe drauf. habs leider noch net ausprobiert, aber der effekt muss sehr gut sein.
leider ist die verarbeitung aufwendig und man braucht wohl etwas erfahrung. aber irgendwann muss man ja anfangen 

@ederseefischer: ahja, danke für den tip zum buch :m


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

.............ich meinte auch nicht die normalen 3D Augen , ...sondern diese Dinger mit der leicht dreieckigen Pupille , .......ansonsten hier 'mal was für Präparatoren :

http://www.taxidermy.com/cat/08/LEF.html

@ Frosch38

Ist das Teak ?

Ich würde die Nase noch etwas spitzer und die Schaufel an der Basis schmaler machen , ........eventuell muß sie später auch noch etwas gekürzt werden(aber erst 'mal so probieren) , .......der Wobbler wird durch seinen fast quadratischen Querschnitt sehr leicht umschlagen .

Ich habe vor Jahren ähnliche Wobbler gebaut , einen aus Abachi und einen aus Buche , diese haben aber einen ovalen Querschnitt , .........der Buchen-Wobbler funzt nicht , schlägt schnell um , ......der Abachi-Wobbler geht gerade noch so zu twitchen , ohne umzuschlagen , .........ich hoffe , das dein Material noch genug Auftrieb hat , so das du genug Kielgewicht anbringen kannst .

Auf den Weitwurfkanal bin ich gespannt !


                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lukasbrings (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne Frage....

Wenn ihr in eure Mehrteiligen die Ösen einlasst , wie macht ihr das ? 

vorbohren und dann noch mal Sekundenkleber drauf ??

und welche Ösen nehmt ihr und woher ?? ist ja viel einfacher als mit Drahtgestänge


mfg Lukas


----------



## diemai (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage....
> 
> Wenn ihr in eure Mehrteiligen die Ösen einlasst , wie macht ihr das ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich setze Schraubösen mit Epoxykleber ein , .....das obere Viertel der Bohrung wird dazu auf ca. 3mm Durchmesser aufgebohrt , damit dort eine Art "Klebepfropfen" ensteht .

Meine Schraubösen beziehe ich bei www.mooreslures.com , ........bei www.lureparts.nl gibt's auch welche , ....aber ich weiß nicht , ob die auch offene Ösen haben(zum Zubiegen beim Verbinden der Segmente mehrteiliger Köder). 

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ein paar hab ich jetzt fertig.
Farbe ist zwar ein bissel verwackelt, man wird halt älter und zittriger, aber mir sind sie zum angeln gut genug.

Sind alle 7cm lang und schwimmend.


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So ein paar hab ich jetzt fertig.
> Farbe ist zwar ein bissel verwackelt, man wird halt älter und zittriger, aber mir sind sie zum angeln gut genug.
> 
> Sind alle 7cm lang und schwimmend.




Klasse Köder!

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> @ Csaba
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Info!!!
Klasse arbeit! würde auch gern so brushen  

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Von den 3-D Augen will ich weg, die sehen mir persönlich an manchen Jerks einfach zu künstlich aus.
> 
> Für die Augen der Forelle gibt es nächstes Mal nen Fluor Gelb mit Goldanteil gemischt und dann schauen wir mal weiter.
> 
> ...




Bin mal gespant wie am ende mit Epoxy aussieht.

Da sehr viele von euch Epoxy benutzt würde ich gerne wissen ungefähr wie viele Köder mit einen 118ml beschichten kann? /5-10cm/

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein es ist Eiche werde dann mal lieber auf Kiefer zurückgreifen.Oder was wäre besser?


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Mein es ist Eiche werde dann mal lieber auf Kiefer zurückgreifen.Oder was wäre besser?




Ich benutze Abachi. Sehr gut für Wobbler.

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Abachi. Sehr gut für Wobbler.
> 
> Gruß
> Csaba
> http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


 
Würd' ich bei so'nem schlanken Teil auch verwenden , ...Eiche und Buche sind für Wobbler nicht so geeignet , .......eher für größere Jerkbaits .

Für so schlanke Wobbler brauchst du so viel Auftrieb wie möglich(es sei denn , du willst , das er absinkt wie ein Stein).

Fichte/Kiefer ist für mich auch nur 2. Wahl , da es sich wegen der Maserung nicht so gut eben schleifen läßt und auch etwas empfindlicher gegen Wasser ist , ......die Leinöl-Methode gibt da auch mehr Probleme(wende ich sowieso nur noch bei Abachi an).

@ West1

Hubert , die sehen echt klasse aus#6#6 , ........sprühst du jetzt auch ?

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Da sehr viele von euch Epoxy benutzt würde ich gerne wissen ungefähr wie viele Köder mit einen 118ml beschichten kann? /5-10cm/
> [/url]



Ich hab das 601er von Behnke und nehme pro Mix 8,5ml, sind 5ml Harz und 3,5ml Härter, das reicht um 8 - 10 von den kleinen Ködern 7cm - 8cm einmal zu beschichten. Meistens mache ich 8 Stück, ist dann eine Radfüllung oder 4 größere Wobbs pro Mix. 



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , die sehen echt klasse aus#6#6 , ........sprühst du jetzt auch ?



Danke Dieter!
Ja schon länger, so grob drüber halt. :q
Mit etwas mehr Mühe wären sicherlich noch bessere Ergebnisse mit meinem billigen China Luftpinsel zu schaffen.

So jetzt geh ich erst mal angeln. |wavey:


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So jetzt geh ich erst mal angeln. |wavey:


 
.................ich geh' jetzt zur Arbeit , ...das ist viel schöner|bigeyes#q#q#q !

                              Petri Heil , ...Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich hab das 601er von Behnke und nehme pro Mix 8,5ml, sind 5ml Harz und 3,5ml Härter, das reicht um 8 - 10 von den kleinen Ködern 7cm - 8cm einmal zu beschichten. Meistens mache ich 8 Stück, ist dann eine Radfüllung oder 4 größere Wobbs pro Mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei meinen neuen Wobblern weiß ich nicht ob ich die Tauchschaufel an den Kiemen oder an der Lippe des Wobblers anbringen soll. Was macht das für einen Unterschied (beim späteren Lauf)?


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Bei meinen neuen Wobblern weiß ich nicht ob ich die Tauchschaufel an den Kiemen oder an der Lippe des Wobblers anbringen soll. Was macht das für einen Unterschied (beim späteren Lauf)?


 
Ich würde die Schaufeln hinter den Ohren montieren!

Wir haben keine Glaskugel, daher bitte ein Foto. Sonst wissen wir nicht wovon Du sprichst....


----------



## davis (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@West: Very nice!! Daumen hoch! #6

So ich hab nochmal bissel Rohlinge geschnitzt...beim nächsten mal wird ausgebleit und lackiert....hoffe die werden was.










greetz


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist das Foto:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 übrigens sehr schöne Rohlinge!


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Bild ist ja gar nicht zu sehen, weiß einer warum?
Sorry, ich bin neu und kenn mich noch nicht so aus.


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @West: Very nice!! Daumen hoch! #6


Danke, und du hast schön akkurat bearbeitete Rohlinge geschaffen! #6



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Hier ist das Foto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wo und wie hast du das Bild hochgeladen?
Die Bildadresse ist zwar im Zitathintergrund zusehen, mehr aber nicht.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habs mit dem Grafik einfügen Zeichen über der Box gemacht und dann die URL eingegeben.


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Ich habs mit dem Grafik einfügen Zeichen über der Box gemacht.



Und wo ist das Bild gelagert, irgendwo musst du es ja gespeichert haben.


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht auf dem PC, hab die Kamera angeschlossen und direkt versucht sie hier einzufügen,
vielleicht muss ich die erst auf dem PC speichern.


----------



## west1 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Nicht auf dem PC hab die Kamera angeschlossen und direkt versucht sie hier her zu kriegen, ielleicht muss ich die erst auf dem PC speichern.



Dann speicher das Bild auf deinem PC ab, anschließend schreibst du hier einen Beitrag und klickst unter dem Schriftfeld auf  Anhänge verwalten, dann Auswählen das Bild suchen und dann lädst du das Bild hier hoch. Es erscheint dann im Beitrag.

Die andere Möglichkeit das Bild hier rein zu bekommen ist:
Du legst dir in deinem Profil (auf deinen Namen klicken) einen Bilderordner an, und lädst dass Bild dort hoch, kopierst die Bildadresse unter dem Bild, die mit dem


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier sind jetzt endlich die Bilder, also was für einen Unterschied würden die beiden wobbler beim Lauf haben? Ein mal Tauchschaufel die weit Hinten wie z.B: beim Rapala Husky Jerk und ein mal wie beim X-rap (weit vorne).


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für die Erklärung west1 !:m
Alleine wär ich nicht so schnell drauf gekommen...2 Jahre später dann vielleicht.|uhoh:


----------



## diemai (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Hier sind jetzt endlich die Bilder, also was für einen Unterschied würden die beiden wobbler beim Lauf haben? Ein mal Tauchschaufel die weit Hinten wie z.B: beim Rapala Husky Jerk und ein mal wie beim X-rap (weit vorne).


 
............beide Variationen scheinen mir nicht so prickelnd zu sein , ....... , die Rapala-Wobbler , die du benennst , haben eine viel schlankere Körperform , ........und es sind einige Faktoren mehr , die das Laufverhalten bestimmen , ...nicht nur die Schaufel in allen ihren Variablen , ......Körperform und Querschnitt , Position der Schnuröse , Auftrieb des Materials , Lage des Ballastes , etc, .......alles spielt eine Rolle , wie und ob überhaupt ein Wobbler läuft .

Je weiter hinten die Schaufel , desto weinger Ausschläge macht ein Wobbler auf einer gegebene Streckenlänge , ......sein Lauf wird irgendwie schlingernd .

Bei diesen schlanken , "beschaufelten" Ködern , die die Amis "Jerkbait" nennen(Husky Jerk) , dient die Schaufel in erster Linie dazu , den Köder auf Tiefe zu bringen und ihn beim Jerken ausbrechen zu lassen , weniger dazu , eine satte Wobbelaktion zu generieren . 

Aber bei dieser höheren Körperform auf deiner Zeichnung bin ich mir absolut nicht sicher , ob die Teile überhaupt laufen würden , ......bei dem mit der Schaufel weiter hinten bin ich mir sogar ziehmlich sicher , das er so nicht laufen wird .

Ich würde die Schaufel in etwa zwischen deinen beiden Optionen anbringen , ........und die Schnuröse am Kinn , etwa zwischen Schaufel und Nasenspitze , ........nicht direkt an der Nasenspitze .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Uiuiuiui, das kann was werden. Ich hab mal gezeichnet wie ich es machen würde, ohne Rücksicht auf die weiteren Vorschläge. Natürlich hilft da nur testen und verändern.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Das Bild ist ja gar nicht zu sehen, weiß einer warum?
> Sorry, ich bin neu und kenn mich noch nicht so aus.


Versuch es mal wie in der Anleitung:

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

beschrieben wurde.


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Ich benutze Abachi. Sehr gut für Wobbler.
> 
> Gruß
> Csaba
> http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/



Ok. Von wo bekommt ihr euer Abachi?


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Baumarkt/Saunabau: 2m 20/22x80 8-9€


----------



## diemai (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

.................nicht alle Baumärkte führen Abachi , ...ansonsten 'mal nach Holzhändlern und Sägewerken in deiner Gegend schauen .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zanderfreak14 schrieb:


> Hier sind jetzt endlich die Bilder, also was für einen Unterschied würden die beiden wobbler beim Lauf haben? Ein mal Tauchschaufel die weit Hinten wie z.B: beim Rapala Husky Jerk und ein mal wie beim X-rap (weit vorne).


Hab mir mal erlaubt das Teil in etwa nachzubauen.
Stimmt zwar jetzt nicht genau mit deiner Form überein, hab ihn nur mal so grob nachgezeichnet.

Mit dieser Schaufel- und Ösenstellung läuft er in etwa so wie ein Fischel das so dezent da her kommt, nicht so übertrieben ausschlagend halt. Mit der selben Ösenstellung und flacher gestellter Schaufel ging nichts.  






Kannst ihn ja mal in etwa so nachbauen, ich jedenfalls werde mir noch drei vier Stück bauen.


----------



## apollo2233 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Baumarkt/Saunabau: 2m 20/22x80 8-9€




Wollte auch sagen... wo Sauna gibts dort kriegst Du auch Abachi.

OFF: wer fisch mit Multi/Baitcaster? Habe gedacht damit anzufangen aber weis nicht genau welche Kombo ich zusammen stellen soll.

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

die ganze Zeit hatten die zwei Baumärkte in meiner Nähe (Bauhaus und Globus) Abachi, inzwischen haben es beide Baumärkte nicht mehr.

Pappel geht auch gut, zudem ist in der Nähe ein Sägewerk, dass fast nur Pappel verarbeitet, es wird für Protesen verwendet.

Aber Abachi finde ich am besten, das Verhältnis von Festigkeit und Gewicht passt sehr gut.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Holzhändlern und Sägewerken in deiner Gegend schauen .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



DANKE hab da ne Auswahl, werde berichten ob ich was bekommen habe.
@West wie breit ist dein Versuch ?


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

BAUHAUS bei mir führt auch Abachi. Das scheint es wohl regionale Unterschiede zu geben.


----------



## west1 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @West wie breit ist dein Versuch ?



Der von heute morgen hat hat über der Bauchöse 11mm,
der von heute nachmittag hat 9mm, diese Form macht mehr Aktion.
Siehe Bild.





Beim unteren Wobb, die tiefer stehende Schnuröse mal außer acht gelassen, staut sich das anströmende Wasser unter der stumpfen Schnauze besser und drückt ihn so mehr zur Seite.
Denk mal mit der Form läuft er auch mit ner flacheren Schaufel.
Das Ergebnis kommt morgen.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

ich war heute wegen abachi auch im bauhaus und die haben hier bei uns keins. aber beim TOOM hatte ich dann erfolg. 2m lang und 20x40mm für 10€
muss aber mal schauen ob ich hier in der gegend noch andere maße auftreibe. hab vorhin die muster aufgemalt und werde dann mal morgen anfangen das abachi zu bearbeiten. mal schauen wies wird. 
hab dann auch noch in den schwarz-gelben wobbler ne neue tauchschaufel einbauen müssen (andere form und anderer winkel) da es leider nichts gebracht hat die schaufel zu kurzen, hat das ganze noch viel schlimmer gemacht. hab aber noch keinen finalen test gemacht.

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west 1

sehe ich das richtig das du bei den wobblern das blei relativ nach links und rechts von der mittelöse angebracht hast? 
das mit dem ausbleien ist mir auch noch ein kleines rätsel. da ich nur mit jerks erfahrung habe. gibts für wobbler ne kleine pauschal regel oder nicht?
mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## allegoric (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich konnte gerade für günstig Geld das Buch Wobbler von Hans Nordin ersteigern. Jetzt kommen weniger komische Fragen von mir *g*

Sollte jemand noch suchen, dann einfach immer mal bei Ebay schauen, dort wirds aller 1-2 Wochen von einem Typen, "gwlesen" angeboten und das geht unter 15 Euro weg im Vergleich Amazon für 30 ;-), beides neu.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab das buch auch von ebay. hab die auktion für 5 euro mit versand gewonnen......


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> @west 1
> 
> sehe ich das richtig das du bei den wobblern das blei relativ nach links und rechts von der mittelöse angebracht hast?
> das mit dem ausbleien ist mir auch noch ein kleines rätsel. da ich nur mit jerks erfahrung habe. gibts für wobbler ne kleine pauschal regel oder nicht?
> mfg der esoxhunter


 

Über'n Daumen sollte der Wobbler etwa horizontal aufschwimmen , hängt also von der Körperform ab , .....vorne dick und hinten schlank bedeutet mehr Auftrieb vorne , also auch mehr Blei vorne .

Vorne weniger voluminös als hinten bedeutet eine Verlagerung des Bleies nach hinten .

Eine schwere Metallschaufel macht den Wobbler kopflastig(schlechte Wurfeigenschaften , aber gute Taucheigenschaften), sollte mit Ballast hinten ausgeglichen werden .

Ein Wobbler , der aufgrund des Ballastes leicht schwanzlastig aufschwimmt , wird weniger tief tauchen , aber sich besser werfen lassen .

Wobbler aus einem auftriebsschwachen Material wie etwa Hartholz können unter Umständen nicht ausreichend viel Blei tragen , ohne zu Sinkern zu werden ,........ sie schlagen auch schneller um , da es ihnen durch mangelnden Auftrieb am Rücken an Seitenstabilität fehlt , ....besondes bei runden oder leicht ovalen Körperquerschnitten .

Wobbler etwa wie "Rapala Original" haben ihr Gewicht kurz vor und hinter der Bauchöse .


So , das war'n so einige Stichworte zum Thema , .....

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> @west 1
> 
> sehe ich das richtig das du bei den wobblern das blei relativ nach links und rechts von der mittelöse angebracht hast?



Ja siehst du richtig, Dieter hats ja schon erklärt.

Der mit eingezeichneten Blei schwimmt noch schön waagrecht, wenn er fertig ist wird er wohl sinken, beim anderen ist es ähnlich.

Hab jetzt noch einen mit flacher gestellter Schaufel getestet, mit der selben oder leicht größerer Schaufel ging nix, er läuft aber ganz gut in dieser Ausführung.







Hab noch 2 ausgesägte von den Exemplaren im Keller liegen, die mach ich noch fertig.

Hier noch das fertige Ergebnis von den letzten Rohlingen.
Sind alle so ca. 7cm lang und schwimmend.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die info.
hab heute mal das abachi verarbeitet. das ist ja mal echt geiles zeug. erheblich angenehmer als buche und co.

@west1
der orangene mit den blauen leuchte augen gefällt mir am besten. der rest ist natürlich wie gewohnt top.

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## Pike-Piekser (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Clownfische ... sehen super aus#6


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

.......geile Teile , Hubert , ......so'ne "Neon-Babies" ist man von dir ja garnicht gewohnt #6:q, ........echt tolle Muster   , .......und erst diese leuchtenden Augen #6!

@ Esoxhunter85

Abachi ist natürlich auch empfindlicher gegen Wasseraufnahme , also vor'm Ausbleien und bemalen das Imprägnieren nicht vergessen !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
danke für den tip hab aber schon drangedacht ne schutzschicht drauf zu knallen.

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> @diemai
> danke für den tip hab aber schon drangedacht ne schutzschicht drauf zu knallen.
> 
> mfg der esoxhunter


 
...............nicht nur 'ne Schutzschicht , ...IMPRÄGNIEREN  !

Ich mache das(nur) bei Abachi mit der Leinölmethode , ......andere Hölzer tauche ich 2 x in Holzschutzmittel , bevor ich grundiere(nicht so das Gelbe , aber besser wie nix) .

Es gibt auch die sogenannte Propionate-Methode ,........dabei werden Plastikpellets in einem starken Lösungsmittel gelöst und der Rohling darin für eine bestimmte Zeit getaucht , so das die Lösung möglichst tief in's Holz einziehen kann , .......das Lösungsmittel verdunstet dann beim Trocknen recht schnell , aber das gelöste Plastik bleibt im Holz zurück und verschließt dessen Zellen , so das diese kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen können .

Man kann zuerst eine dünne Lösung zum Tauchen und Vollsaugen des Holzes nehmen und später eine dickere Mische , die dann an der Oberfläche eine homogene Schicht ergibt .

Habe das aber noch nicht probiert , ...nur auf US-Seiten gelesen .

Falls wer Englisch kann oder'n gutes Übersetzungsprogramm hat :

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=112

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m


Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> schöne Clownfische ..



Nicht nur große Jerks fangen, kleine Clownwobbs fangen auch. 



diemai schrieb:


> @west1
> 
> .......geile Teile , Hubert , ......so'ne "Neon-Babies" ist man von dir ja garnicht gewohnt #6:q, ........echt tolle Muster   , .......und erst diese leuchtenden Augen #6!



Der kleine Pinke brachte letztes Jahr ein paar Hechte und Forellen, auf grelle Twister gabs Hechte, Zander und Barsche, zum teil im glasklarem Wasser.
Dieses Jahr werden die grellen Farben mal an Wobblern getestet.  

Über die Augen bin anfangs der Woche im Bastelgeschäft gestolpert, hab mal je 10 Stück in blau, gelb und rot mitgenommen, kann durchaus sein dass du von denen noch mehr zusehen bekommst.|supergri


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer!:m
> 
> 
> Nicht nur große Jerks fangen, kleine Clownwobbs fangen auch.



Davon gehe ich fest aus. Wünsche dir maximale Erfolge mit den Ködern!


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich fest aus. Wünsche dir maximale Erfolge mit den Ködern!



Danke! :m

Hab gerade die nächste Radfüllung durch den Teich gezogen, bis auf den großen (der läuft mir etwas zu aufgeregt) laufen alle gut.
Die beiden flache hohen hab ich Dieter abgeguckt.:m


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West sehen toll aus deine kleinen bunten Freunde. :m
Eine Frage womit befestigst du die Achse in dem Hartschaum?
Ist doch Hartschaum oder ?


----------



## allegoric (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin immer wieder verwundert, wie schnell ihr teilweise die Rohlinge hinbekommt. Ich bastel und schnitz an einem gut ne halbe Stunde und da ist noch nischt verklebt, keine Achse gebogen, kein Polycarbonat ausgefummelt. Wahnsinn....

Aber schön werden Sie alle und die farbliche Qualität der neuen Wobbler von west haben durchs Brushen auch noch mal  zugenommen...Ich brauche auch ne Werkstatt ^^, mein Balkon ist bei Regen und Schnee zum Schnitzen nicht mehr geeignet *g*.


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ West sehen toll aus deine kleinen bunten Freunde. :m
> Eine Frage womit befestigst du die Achse in dem Hartschaum?
> Ist doch Hartschaum oder ?



Danke!
Ja ist Hartschaum, in Holz könnte ich die Wobbler so wie auf dem Bild, mit nur eingeklemmten teilen (ob sie laufen) nicht testen.




Einkleben tu ich mit 5 Min. Epox.

@ allegoric
Für sonen Rohling ohne sonstige Teile brauch ich 5- 10 Min. 
ich wette aber das so mancher Köderbauer noch schneller ist.

Ja so eine Werkstatt hat schon was gutes. Meine hat ca. 25m² und ist im Winter schön warm.


----------



## raetzrico (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle Bastler

Mann o Mann was hier in so kurzer Zeit bei Euch entsteht ist schon der Hammer. Hut ab an alle. Klasse Weiter so!!! 

Habe jetzt meine zwei 2-teiligen Wobbler fertig inklusive Foto´s. Sie sind 160mm lang bei 40 Gramm und schimmen langsam auf.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja ist Hartschaum,
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe das problem beim 5 min Epox. das es sich nicht der Rundung der Köderform anpasst und überlege ob es auch mit 2 Kommponentenspachtel geht. Derläst sich ja auch gut nacharbeiten und Hartschaum habe ich noch reichlich, da ist viel draus zu machen.


----------



## jkc (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> ...
> Habe jetzt meine zwei 2-teiligen Wobbler fertig inklusive Foto´s. Sie sind 160mm lang bei 40 Gramm und schimmen langsam auf.
> ...



Sehr schöne Teile! Gefallen mir!

Grüße JK


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich habe das problem beim 5 min Epox. das es sich nicht der Rundung der Köderform anpasst und überlege ob es auch mit 2 Kommponentenspachtel geht. Derläst sich ja auch gut nacharbeiten und Hartschaum habe ich noch reichlich, da ist viel draus zu machen.


Mit dem Epox klebe ich nur die Teile rein, die restliche Bauchnut oder die Stellen über den Schaufeln, eventuelle Luftblasen im Material fülle ich mit 2K Autospachtel. 
Das Zeugs einfach drauf schmieren etwas überstehen lassen und was zu viel ist nach dem aushärten wieder abschleifen, geht ruck zuck, schneller und besser wie wenn man alles mit Epox ausgleicht.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West und damit hast du mit geholfen,dann kann es nächste Woche losgehen. Schneiden, schleifen, spachteln...
Und wenn dann noch der Luftpinsel da ist, wird damit erstmal experimentiert.


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , DU bist doch der Schnellste:m!

Die beiden Wobbler , die du nach eigenen Angaben von mir abgeguckt hast , .......die laufen mit der längeren Schaufel bestimmt noch agiler , oder ?

Ich werde mir wohl irgendwann noch'n paar Ähnliche mit höherem Rücken und "V"-Querschnitt bauen , .......zwei bekommen gleich noch ihre 2. Lackschicht .

@ allegoric

................geht ja auch nicht nach Geschwindigkeit |supergri, ....mit Schnitzen von Hand kommt man auch zum Ziel , .....finde ich eigentlich irgendwie auch befriedigender .

@ raetzrico

Hätte nicht gedacht , das das Teil noch schwimmt , Buche ist schwer , ..........aber das mit dem langsamen Aufschwimmen hört sich ja ideal an , so bleibt er lange im Gesichtsfeld des Räubers . Gut gemacht #6!

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ West und damit hast du mit geholfen,dann kann es nächste Woche losgehen. Schneiden, schleifen, spachteln...
> Und wenn dann noch der Luftpinsel da ist, wird damit erstmal experimentiert.



Dann mach dich mal ran und zeig mal ein paar...:m



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , DU bist doch der Schnellste:m!


Dieter das glaub ich nicht, frag mal Jio oder Solar wie lange sie für nen Rohling brauchen  Die 5 - 10Min waren auf die kleinen Testwobbs bezogen, für einen etwas größeren, runderen, brauch ich ein paar Min. länger.  Wenn ich mit dem Messer arbeite, was auch mal vorkommen kann, selten zwar, dauert es auch länger.   



> Die beiden Wobbler , die du nach eigenen Angaben von mir abgeguckt hast , .......die laufen mit der längeren Schaufel bestimmt noch agiler , oder ?


Meine sind etwas höher und nicht so V-förmig wie deine, eher flach und nur die Kanten abgerundet. Wenn ich morgen an den See komme und ne ruhige Ecke finde mach ich mal ein Video, dann kannst du selbst vergleichen. 
Deiner läuft aber besser. #6


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

............Verstehe , Hubert ,....anderer Körperquerschnitt , ........aber wegen mir mußt du dir nicht die Mühe mit dem Video machen !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War heute Mittag ein wenig angeln und hab neben bei ein Video von den letzten Ködern gemacht. 
Da die windstille Ecke vom See schon belegt war musste ich an eine andere Stelle ausweichen, dementsprechend sind auch die Bilder. #c 

Viel ist bei dem Wind leider nicht zu erkennen. 

	[youtube1]EcT4vLprHPs[/youtube1]


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schick! Von den Cranks gefällt mir die Nr. 2 und von den Minnows Nr. 3 und 4 am besten. 

War heute auch bei starkem Dauerregen und Wind bis Bft 5 auf dem Wasser. Hatten in 5h 11 Hechte bis 75cm.
Alles auf meine Köder.


----------



## Amero (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ pike-piekser die "fangsau" sieht sehr geil aus,
viel zu schade zum angeln :q petri wa​


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

...............bei uns ist Schonzeit|bigeyes#c!

Viel "Petri Heil" zu deiner Strecke ,......ich glaub' , ich muß auch mal so'n "Schneeweißchen" bauen|kopfkrat:m!

@ west1

Hubert , ...danke , das du das Video trotzdem noch gemacht hast :m, .....die beiden Hochrückigen laufen so , wie ich mir das in Etwa gedacht hatte , .........mit viel intensiveren Ausschlägen aufgrund der längeren Schaufel , ....verglichen mit meinem Prototyp mit "V"-Querschnitt .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum fischen sind sie da

Bei uns ist ab 1.2. Schonzeit, aber auch nur 8 Wochen.


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Zum fischen sind sie da
> 
> Bei uns ist ab 1.2. Schonzeit, aber auch nur 8 Wochen.


 

Glückspilz , .....in Schleswig-Holstein und Niedersachsen sind's 4 Monate , .....in Hamburg sogar 4 1/2|bigeyes !

............aber im Winter macht's sowieso kein'n Spaß , ....könnte sonst auf Mecklenburg ausweichen , da sind die Schonzeiten oft auch großzügiger gehandhabt , .......aus dem Alter bin ich 'raus , bei Scheißwetter mit'm Boot auf'm See 'rumzutoben , .......die rheumatischen Knochen lassen grüßen |bigeyes:q!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Witzig war es heute auch nicht. Nach 4h Dauerregen und Wind bis Bft 5 war dann auch der Floater durch. Bei 4°C schlaucht das auch ganz schön.

4-4,5 Monate würde ich nicht aushalten.#d


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> 4-4,5 Monate würde ich nicht aushalten.#d


 
...............das is auch der Grund , warum ich Ende März oder erst im April eines Jahres auch gelegentlich 'mal Forellenpuffs aufsuche , .........aber nur solche Anlagen , wo auch Spinnangeln erlaubt ist#c|bigeyes:q!

Die Entzugserscheinungen müssen ja irgendwie bekämpft werden:q!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ederseefischer (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





Habs doch noch geschafft. Die Forelle ist seit 5 min im Rad. Hab sie nochmal neu aufgebrusht. Diesmal jedoch mit der Infinity. 

Dem Auge hab ich nen Flip-Flop Effekt verpasst. Sieht optisch ziemlich lecker aus. 

Aber ob das die Fische wirklich interessiert glaub ich nicht. 

Wenn der Jerkbait fertig ausgehärtet ist, mach ich nochmal Bilder von allen Seiten. 

GN8


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ederseefischer

............sieht jetzt noch'n Tick besser aus wie vorher , .....besonders auch das Auge , .....du bist ein wahrer Künstler mit dem Luftpinsel #6#6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr lecker!

Schön detailliert, finde ich super!

Schreib mal bitte was zur Infinity und den den Farben, die du verwendest.
Was hattest du vorher und wie hast sich das Spritzbild verändert?
Bei meiner Evolution habe ich manchmal Probleme mit dem "over spray"


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pike-Piekser
Petri Zu den Hechten! #6

@Diemai
Dieter werde mir bei Gelegenheit nochmal so einen Flachdübel, mit kurzer Schaufel bauen. :m 
Die Hechtschonzeit fängt hier am 15.2. an hab also noch ein paar Tage und anschließend mach ich dieses Jahr mal  mit Spinnfischen mit Wurm auf Barsch weiter.

@Ederseefischer

Super Forelle #6#6#6 
Wenn ich dran denke was ich so alles in Gewässern hängen lass, ist das Teil viel zu schade um damit zu angeln.


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> @Diemai
> Dieter werde mir bei Gelegenheit nochmal so einen Flachdübel, mit kurzer Schaufel bauen. :m
> Die Hechtschonzeit fängt hier am 15.2. an hab also noch ein paar Tage und anschließend mach ich dieses Jahr mal mit Spinnfischen mit Wurm auf Barsch weiter.


 
Hab' auch gerade auch noch 2 solche Kleinen mit "V"-Querschnitt fertiggestellt(unter Anderem) , ...kommen gleich Haken 'ran ,...... Foto's werd' ich dann auch irgendwann 'mal machen , Test-Video spätestens am WE .

Bei einem hab' ich mich aber mit'm Ballast verschätzt , der wird wohl zum Sinker , .......macht mir aber nix !

                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hab' auch gerade auch noch 2 solche Kleinen mit "V"-Querschnitt fertiggestellt


Hab mir gerade noch mal die einzelnen Bilder von dem Köder in deinem Video angeguckt! 




west1 schrieb:


> Dieter werde mir bei Gelegenheit nochmal so einen Flachdübel, mit kurzer Schaufel bauen. :m



So wies aussieht hab ich die Woche noch Zeit, gelegentlich kann also schon bald sein! :q


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.....habe eben 'mal 'n paar Bilder meiner neuesten Produktion gemacht , ........testen werde ich sie in'n einigen Tagen , ...der Lack soll noch weiter durchhärten , ........werde dann auch wieder'n Video machen .

Drei der Wobbler habe ich mit Pastell-Kreiden bemalt , da hat mich'n amerikanischer Freund 'drauf gebracht , .......nachdem ich mir so'n spezielles Fixierspray dafür besorgt habe , bleiben die Kreiden auch gut 'drauf und verblassen kaum beim fixieren .

Bei dem gelb/ornge/braunen Tieftaucher und dem kleinen Wobbler mit dem einzelnen Drilling bin ich mir nicht sicher , ob sie so laufen werden , ......ein Rohlings-Test hatte sich irgendwie nicht ergeben , ......aber ich kann ja nachträglich die Schaufeln noch verkleinern .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.................und noch welche , ...sind alle aus Nepo's PVC-Material .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai, 

schick, schick, wenn in die Made nix beißt, gib's da keine Fische
Gruß A.


----------



## raetzrico (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle

@ jkc + diemai
Danke für das Lob. Allzuviel Blei haben die 2 auch nicht gebraucht. So ca. 4 Gramm waren es glaub ich.
Aber aufschwimmen sollten sie und das machen sie auch.
diemai Deine letzten kleinen sind ja auch wieder toll 
geworden.#6

@ ederseefischer 
Immer wieder tolle Köder von Dir zu sehen in letzter Zeit.
Auch die Forelle ist wieder große Klasse.#6

@pike piekser
Petri zu den Hechten. Es ist immer toll auf seine Eigenkreationen zu fangen.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder, Dieter! #6#6

Der untere von Bild 5 und die Raupe (Made) gefallen mir am besten.
Hast du Raupe gedrechselt oder von Hand geformt?


----------



## diemai (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Schöne Köder, Dieter! #6#6
> 
> Der untere von Bild 5 und die Raupe (Made) gefallen mir am besten.
> Hast du Raupe gedrechselt oder von Hand geformt?


 

Vielen Dank für eure netten Worte , Leute:m:m !

Hubert , .......den habe ich gedrechselt , ...nur die gekrümmten Maden/Raupen muß man von Hand schnitzen , ...das dauert elendig lange , .......auch das Verputzen des Bauchschlitzes nach dem Einkleben der Drahtform und der Bleifolie ist wegen der Segmentierung recht fummelig .

Das bißchen gelb/grüne Farbe darauf ist auch Pastellkreide , mit Q-Tips etwas verrieben , .....nach dem Fixieren mit Fixierspray habe ich noch mit Modellbaufarbe und Zahnstocher die Punkte auf die Flanken gestempelt , ......die Augen sind in kleine Kalotten versenkte Stecknadelköpfe , .....hab' die Nadel auf einige Millimeter Länge abgekniffen , so kann man das "Auge" gut in die Mitte der Kalotte eindrücken und später vorm Lackieren mit Sekundenkleber einsetzen .

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## reticulatus (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

habe am WE auch mal wieder ein wenig an den Rohlingen rumgebaut.

Heißt, die Achsen aus Edelstahldraht gebogen und eingeklebt, alles ausgebleit und verspachtelt, soweit noch Material vorhanden war, brauche wieder Kitt, alles abgeschliffen und noch vorhandenen Unebenheiten nochmals gespachtelt.
Nach den Trocknen wieder geglättet und jetzt sind sie in der Warteschleife zum Grundieren.

Polycarbonat(Makrolon oder Lexan) bekomme ich erst und kostet mich fast nix, weshalb es noch dauert bis einige davon mit Tauchschaufeln versehen werden können und es weiter geht.

Einstweilen werde ich wohl weitere Rohlinge herstellen, wenn auch zum Teil kleinere (5-7cm) aus dem 15x15x1000mm Balsaholz.

Gibt ja doch noch einiges zu Machen, wie das Köderrad fertigstellen, einige Spinner basteln und so weiter.

@ all

Sind ja geniale Stücke dabei, bei eueren Eigenbauten!#6


----------



## west1 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , .......den habe ich gedrechselt , ...nur die gekrümmten Maden/Raupen muß man von Hand schnitzen , ...das dauert elendig lange , .......auch das Verputzen des Bauchschlitzes nach dem Einkleben der Drahtform und der Bleifolie ist wegen der Segmentierung recht fummelig .


Hatte ich mir gedacht, hätte dir aber auch zugetraut dass du den von Hand gemacht hast. #6

Hab heute nur den hier mal soweit fertig gemacht, zwei ausgesägte Rohlinge liegen schon über einem Jahr im Keller. #c

Mit Flosse 13,5cm lang, sinkend und bleibt noch auf dem Drilling stehen.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

was ist das für ne Drillingsgröße?|kopfkrat
Gruß A.


----------



## ederseefischer (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So............die zweite Schicht ist ausgetrocknet!!! Nur noch mein Cover am Bauch und zwei Schichten Epoxy, dann ist der Jerkbait fertig.

@ Pike-Piekser

Hab momentan drei Guns am Start.

Excalibur II & III ( 0,2 mm & 0,35 mm ) 
und neu die Infinity Two in One mit 0,15 mm & 0,4 mm 

Mit ner 0,15 mm kann man noch feiner sprühen als mit ner 0,2 mm. Ansonsten sind die Excaliburs für ihren Preis echt gut. Davor die Guns waren billig Teile aus dem Modellbau (Revell und Co. ) zum Probieren. Die waren alle paar Minuten verstopft und man war mehr am Reinigen als am Sprühen. Und was das für eine Sauerei war mit der Farbe |uhoh:

Als Airbrush-Farben benutzt ich die von Schmincke. Die sind super und lassen sich zu dem sauber dosieren. Hab aber auch noch ne Menge selbst gemischte Perlmutt und Flip-Flop Farben am Start.

Zum Sprühbild. Die Farbe muss die richtige Konsistenz haben ( Verdünnung ) damit sie durch die entsprechende Düse passt um anschließend sauber und trocken aufgesprüht zu werden. Verläuft die Farbe ist sie zu dünn. Gibt es spritzer ist sie zu dick. 

Hier die Bilder




















Fang heute Abend mit der Bachforelle aus dem Buch an. Mal gucken wie die so wird. 

Hier noch nen Pic von meiner Infinity. Optisch auch sehr ansprechend. 







Gruß Marco


----------



## allegoric (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es gibt momentan für 1,49€ bei Lidl selbstklebende "Schimmerfolie" mit "Holo"-Effekt in Rot und Silber. Die macht echt einen super Eindruck. Ich hab mir gleich jeweils 2 Rollen (à 45x200cm) gesichert.

Sollte wer welche brauchen, die gibts sonst nur für teuer Geld im Bastelladen. Eignet sich auch super für Eigenbaupilker  bzw. die gestanzten Augen / Effektpunkte wie in Hans Nordins Buch.


----------



## Naghul (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@erderseefischer: :m super forelle gefällt mir echt gut. kannste mir mal am edersee zeigen 



werde, wenn ich die blöde erkältung los bin, auch mal wieder basteln. mal schauen was es gibt. denke irgendwass was mich zum verzweifel bringt beim bauen, das brauche ich jetzt, vielleicht nen swimbait|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:    :vik:


gruss


----------



## workflow (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusammen....

hat einer von euch eine idee wie man so eine folie
wie auf dem abgebildeten wobbler hinbekommen kann???

http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/getfish/cabinet/maki/st110fbl_sa_ya_002.jpg


----------



## ederseefischer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi

Meinste wirklich, dass das Folie ist ? Am Kopf definitiv ja, aber der Body ist gebrusht. 

Speicher dir das Originalbild ab und druck es dann auf selbstklebende transparente Folie aus. Die kannste dann zurecht schneiden, auf deinen Bait kleben und anschließend noch das Finsh mit Epoxy. Kannst dann auch noch mit der Gun dran. 

@ Naghul

Liege auch um. Wenigstens hab ich noch nen paar Rohlinge, die in Form gebracht werden müssen. Da macht das Airbrushen doch mehr Spaß.


----------



## jkc (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ist der nicht von dem japanischen Knaben, der seine Köder auch mit echter Fischhaut bespannt; wobei der mit jetzt nicht danach aussieht...

Editiere Deinen Beitrag aber doch bitte, da er so gegen das Urheberrecht verstoßen dürfte (einen Link zur Seite setzen und Bild aus dem Beitrag entfernen); stolpert ein Mod darüber haut er das Bild sonst einfach raus.

Grüße JK


----------



## workflow (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke euch...

ich denke eher das über der gebrushten oberfläche
eine transparente holografische folie geklebt wurde , die in rautenform angeritzt wurde...
aber das ist alles  sehr aufwendig denke ich

aber gefällt mir halt


----------



## Karpfen737 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was ist das für ne Drillingsgröße?|kopfkrat
> Gruß A.


Glaube ist 3/0



Karpfen737 schrieb:


> hallo


Hallo! :m


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was habt ihr für Bezugsquellen fur Lexan außer die von euch hier öfter erwähnten Shops. Bei uns im Baumarkt gibt es nur in 1mm stärke. Die Tauchschaufeln wollte ich nicht alle aus Alublech machen. Wird heiß beim abschleifen. |uhoh:

Hallo !


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Was habt ihr für Bezugsquellen fur Lexan außer die von euch hier öfter erwähnten Shops. Bei uns im Baumarkt gibt es nur in 1mm stärke. Die Tauchschaufeln wollte ich nicht alle aus Alublech machen. Wird heiß beim abschleifen. |uhoh:
> 
> Hallo !


 
Ich weiss nicht welche Du alle kennst. Aber ich möchte nochmal hbholzmaus erwähnen;-) Gibt den Shop bei ebay oder einfach googeln...

Ach ja, hätte es fast vergessen:

Hallo!


----------



## Naghul (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> hallo zusammen....
> 
> hat einer von euch eine idee wie man so eine folie
> wie auf dem abgebildeten wobbler hinbekommen kann???
> ...




also die art von wobbler die dort abgebildet sind sind mit einer holofolie bedruckt. ich habe mich mal vor langer zeit mit dem thema beschäftigt und auch mit einem hersteller dieser folien unterhalten. solche folien werden auch auf pappverpackungen aufgebracht. das ist eine trägerfolie die eine hachdünne effecktfolie aufgedampft wurde. diese folie ist von der unterseite mit einer art klebeschicht versehen.
diese folie wird dann durch ein heizkanal dürchgeführt oder mit einer externe wärmequelle erhitzt, so das die klebeschicht aktiviert wird.
dann wird das ganze auf den wobbler aufgebracht und die trägerfolie abgezogen.

das problem ist dabei, das man das ganze mit einer maschine machen muss, weil man sonst den optimalem punkt der hitze nicht hinbekommt.

zumindest habe ich es mit vielen werkzeugen nicht hinbekommen. ein weiteres problem ist dass das ganze unter druck passieren muss, weil die effecktschicht hauchdünn ist und deshalb auch wie gebrusht ausschaut. 

die ganzen hersteller dieser wobbler haben dafür voll automatische maschinen.

gruss


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von der Zeitschrift Blinker gibt es kostenlos als download das ebook "40 Fische unterscheiden". Hier kann man es runterladen: http://www2.blinker.de/download/files/Booklet_40Fische.pdf

Falls der download nicht geht einfach auf blinker.de nach dem Titel suchen.

Vielleicht findet der eine oder andere auch Inspiration für Airbrush etc.

Gruß


----------



## workflow (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielen dank für die info!!!

an solche infos kommt man ja sonst nicht...

ich hab in der zeit auch etwas gebastelt...


----------



## west1 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Von der Zeitschrift Blinker gibt es kostenlos als download das ebook "40 Fische unterscheiden"....


Danke! #6


----------



## Birnfried188 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mich mal von euch Insperieren lassen und mal eine
erste Zeichnung gemacht.
Mal ein paar fragen dazu.

1. Wäre es so eine möglichkeit?
2.Die zwei Punkte sollen Gewichte sein, die klappern. 
Ein Raum soll größer als der andere sein.
Würde das so gehen/funktionieren?
Frabe dachte ich an Rot(Kopf) / Weiß(der Rest)


----------



## davis (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@Ederseefischer: Klasse Finish!

@West: 1a Hechthappen! Gibts schon ein Laufvideo?

Ich hab gestern angefangen meine Diver zu lackieren...bin aber noch nicht sehr weit...muss noch ein Arbeitseinsatz drangehängt werden.

greetz


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ workflow

............vom Fotoformat her ist zwar nicht soviel zu erkennen , ....aber die sehen echt gut aus , du hast ein Händchen für schöne Köder#6 !

@ Birnfried188

Willkommen hier im Thread !

Bin mir nicht so sicher , ob der mir der Schaufel,-und Schnurösenposition so laufen würde , .......wahrscheinlich wird er nur sehr feine Ausschläge produzieren .

Ich würde die Schaufel weiter nach hinten setzen und die Schnuröse etwas unterhalb der Nasenspitze vor der Schaufel anbringen , .......ein etwas "V"-förmiger Querschnitt wäre auch von Vorteil(Bauchseite etwas dünner wie Rücken) .

Die Position der Gewichte stimmt schon so , würde den Köder aber trotzdem vor'm Bemalen im Wassereimer individuell austarieren(falls aus Holz , vorher vorlackieren , damit das Material kein Wasser zieht).

Die Rassel wird so nicht besonders gut funktionieren(wenn überhaupt , da die Bleikugeln keinen seitlichen Spielraum haben(Stahlkugeln auf Metall ergeben sowieso viel mehr Sound) , ......jegliche Rasseln bei Wobblern sollten quer arbeiten ,...... ich baue meine Rasseln aus 8 X 1 mm Messingrohr , welches ich in eine Querbohrung einsetze , ...hatte das hier schon 'mal irgendwo gepostet , ist aber schon mindestens 'n Jahr her , glaub'ich .

Bei kleineren Ködern verwende ich sogenannte "Jig-Rattles" aus USA .

PS :

Die Ösen könnten auch bald doppelt so lang sein , ......je länger , desto mehr Klebeoberfläche hast du !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@mai

vielen dank...ich werde die nochmal einzeln ablichten und posten
ist dann sicher besser

leider hab ich wie schon früher ne derbe allergie gegen
das behnke 601 epoxid...

alle vorsichtsmaßnahmen helfen nicht...handschuhe,schutzbrille,luftabzuggerät etc...

echt *******...bekomme ödeme an den augenliedern und ausschlag an diversen körperregionen...obwohl kein direkter kontakt mit dem epoxid stattfindet

ich schaue aus wie nach ner schlägerei


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin, 

so eine Allergie ist ja echt übel, ich bekomme manchmal ein Kratzen im Hals davon.
Man sollte die Gefahrenhinweise wohl besser ernst nehmen...

Bin gerade dabei nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder Köder aus Balsaholz zu bauen, ist ja echt ein Teufelszeug, wie leicht sich dass bearbeiten lässt; wobei ich dass Schlitzen der Köder für (und) die durchgehende Drahtkostruktion dann wieder verfluche.
Da sind mir einfache Schraubösen deutlich lieber...

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Bissfestigkeit der Köder aus, viele arbeiten hier ja (wie auch ich) mit dem Behnke Epoxi oder vergleichbarem.
Selbst bei vier, fünf Schichten und hartem Korpus (Fichte oder ABS Kunsststoff) habe ich schon Durchbisse bis ins Material gehabt, so ein weicher Balsaholz Köder sollte dann, damit Versiegelt eigentlich kaum Widerstand bieten können?
Habt Ihr damit bisher keine Probleme gehabt?

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> @mai
> 
> vielen dank...ich werde die nochmal einzeln ablichten und posten
> ist dann sicher besser
> ...


 
...............das ist ja echt derbe , ........hast du schon 'mal andere Arten von Lack probiert , ....Envirotex , Betonlack oder auch Polyuretan ?

Die letzteren beiden kenne ich allerdings nur aus Berichten .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich muss das mal ausprobieren, danke für  diese alternativen

es macht ja so keinen sinn...ich habe dann eine woche so extreme probleme gesundheitlich
vorallendingen soll sogar von den fertigen wobblern allergische reaktionen ausgehen

früher hatte ich deshalb die fertig ausgehärteten wobbler von mir mit klarlack überzogen

aber nach jetzt 3 jahre bastelpause hab ich gesehen, das alle meine wobbler von damals 
versuat sind...der lack ist vergilbt und hat teilweise


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ jkc

...............du fängst zu viele Fische:q:m!

............nein , im Ernst , ......irgendwann ist jeder Köder löchrig , ....auch Gekaufte .

Die Frage ist nur , nach wievielen Hechten , ..... 2 , 5 , 10 oder auch erst 50  , ...da stellt sich dann die Qualität der Lackierung heraus !

Daher sollte man auch die Rohlinge aus Holz immer imprägnieren , ........so nehmen sie kein Wasser auf , auch wenn der Lack beschädigt ist .

Ich habe über die Jahre während der Winterpause auch schon einige besonders fängige Holzköder neu überlackiert , weil der Lack langsam zu löchrig wurde , ....die Bißspuren auf'm Farbkleid hab' ich dann aber so gelassen .

Bei weichem Balsa wird das Holz durch's Imprägnieren auch noch härter , ....ich hatte darüber 'n paar Seiten vorher schon geschrieben , glaub'ich .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja balsa ist super zu bearbeiten!
und das mit den aussägen für die achse oder dem blei
ist dann wieder sehr mühsam 

man kann den rohling auch wunderbar mit dünnflüssigen billig sekundenkleber bepinseln...dadurch quellen auch nicht die fasern beim lackiern auf...aber vorsicht gut lüften! :-D


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hm, zu viele Fische? #c Ich weiß nicht...

So inetwa handhabe ich das auch, Holz wir überlackiert, bei Kunststoff ist es ja egal; 
Wobei ich mir bei den Materialien keine Sorgen mache, dass die Köder an sich kaputt gebissen werden. Bei dem Balsholz auf Dauer aber schon und so mehr Fische ich auf den Köder schon gefangen habe, um so weniger will ich dass er kaputt geht...


Grüße JK


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das kenne ich...der fangige köder wird dann immer heiliger


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> das kenne ich...der fangige köder wird dann immer heiliger


 

................und wenn man ihn verliert , geht fast die Welt unter|bigeyes:q!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

genau!...ich bin aber froh, das die gepflochtenen schnüre mittlerweile so ne gute tragrakft haben...

vor 15jahren konnte man festsitzende haken kaum noch beim hänger lösen...da hat sich schon viel getan in der entwicklung


----------



## ederseefischer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Epoxy ist sau giftig!!! 

Hatte letztes Jahr 5 Wochen lang so eine starke Allergie bekommen, dass ich sogar Tabletten dagegen nehmen mußte. Anti-Allergen

Seitdem nur noch mit Schutzhandschuhen und Brille.

 Meine Jerk-Rohlinge aus Abachi lege ich eine Woche lang in eine Leinöl-Terpin Mischung ein und lass sie dann zwei Wochen auf der Heizung austrocknen. Die Jerks müssen dann allerdings richtig sauber grundiert werden, da das Finish sonst vergilbt. 

Aber Wasser ziehen die Jungs nicht mehr und das austarieren klappt 100 %.


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ederseefischer

gut zu wissen, das ich nicht der einzige bin der so heftig auf epoxid reagiert!
ich hab auch erfahren, das die handelsüblichen einweghandschuhe nicht schützen!

obwohl ich die ständig gewechselt hatte sobald nur etwas harz darauf gelangt war.

ist halt echt ernüchternd ich werde wohl trotzdem das Behnke harz aufgebrauchen hatte das erst neu bestellt
in der hoffnung, das ich nach drei jahren abstinenz nicht mehr so heftig darauf raeagiere.

beschichtest du auch noch trotz der allergie mit epoxid???


----------



## jkc (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> @ederseefischer
> 
> gut zu wissen, das ich nicht der einzige bin der so heftig auf epoxid reagiert!
> 
> ...





Grüße JK


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klar ist das nicht gut!
aber ich dachte halt ich wäre ne pussy ;-)
und nur ich hätte diese rektionen


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> ...
> ich hab auch erfahren, das die handelsüblichen einweghandschuhe nicht schützen!
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig, auch unter Einweghandschuhen gibt es "Schutzklassen" Die Teile die man beim Lidl kaufen kann sind definitiv nicht resistent. 

Ansell fertigt aber Handschuhe die Epoxid gut abkönnen.


----------



## ederseefischer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei Hautkontakt krieg ich nach paar Minuten sofort eine Rötung. Hab mir Schutz-Handschuhe besorgt und gehe mit dem Zeug richtig vorsichtig um. Nach dem Einstreichen wird alles seperat entsorgt und die Hände richtig gewaschen. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Naghul (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Das Epoxy ist sau giftig!!!
> 
> Hatte letztes Jahr 5 Wochen lang so eine starke Allergie bekommen, dass ich sogar Tabletten dagegen nehmen mußte. Anti-Allergen
> 
> ...




@ederseefischer:
ich habe auch viele jahre mit holz gearbeitet und so meine köder gebaut, aber ich bin seit letztem jahr komplett weg von holz und verarbeite nur noch PU-Hartschaum.
dieses material gibt es in vielen dichten, so das ich je nach köder das perfekte grundmaterial zur verfügung habe. es ist teurer als holz, aber es lässt sich super verabeiten, weil man nicht auf maserung oder unterschiedliche härte des holz achten muss.
wenn du willst kann ich dir mal am edersee ein paar muster mitbringen, so das du mal damit arbeiten kannst. du wirst das material lieben, weil man es ach nicht mehr vorbehandeln muss, weil es halt kein wasser zieht.

gruss


----------



## workflow (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klingt echt wie eine op!
ich habs auch genauso gemacht aber die handschuhe waren dann wohl nicht die richtigen.

benutzt du eine abzugsanlage oder so einen ventilator der die dämpfe abführt?


----------



## ederseefischer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne Abzugsanlage habe ich nicht. Streich die Jerks abends meistens gegen 20 Uhr ein und verlass dann den Raum. Am nächsten Morgen wird durchgelüftet und die Baits noch 6 - 7 Stunden im Rad gelassen. Würde wenn das Epoxy frisch drauf ist nicht mehr im Raum bleiben. 

@ Naghul

Ich glaub da müssen wir mal was ausmachen. 

Schnitz gerade 20 Jerks und das zieht sich.


----------



## Naghul (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Ne Abzugsanlage habe ich nicht. Streich die Jerks abends meistens gegen 20 Uhr ein und verlass dann den Raum. Am nächsten Morgen wird durchgelüftet und die Baits noch 6 - 7 Stunden im Rad gelassen. Würde wenn das Epoxy frisch drauf ist nicht mehr im Raum bleiben.
> 
> @ Naghul
> 
> ...




...hast PM

Gruss


----------



## bafoangler (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese muss ich ja schon schlucken...

Wenn ich bedenke wie gedankenlos ich das Epoxy verarbeite.
Polyesterharz stinkt ja wegen dem Styrol so unerträglich, dass man es nur im freien verarbeiten kann. 
Da das Epoxy beinahe geruchslos ist hab ich mir deswegen nie nen Kopf gemacht. 
Ich trage auch keine Handschuhe oder sonstwas beim Verarbeiten, und von Hautreaktionen keine Spur. Auch nicht auf das Polyesterharz.
Gut ich neige nicht zu Allergien, dennoch gesund kanns ja dann nicht sein. Wobei manche ja auch zuschwellen wenn sie Nüsse essen. Das Karussell steht meist im Zimmer wenn ich am Lernen bin... Das wird nun wohl anders werden.
Die Verarbeitungshinweise sind ja immer sehr vorsichtig formuliert. Mit Salzsäure mann man sich ja auch fast die Hände waschen|kopfkrat 
Nun gut, in Zukunft vorsichtiger.


----------



## workflow (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie gesagt nicht alle sind so allergisch, aber  schaden kann es nie sich vor epoxid zu schützen..


----------



## igiigi (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

moechte mich anschliessen, das epoxy hat mir eine 2 monatige alergie verpasst mit unertraeglichen juckreiz. 

Nach 2 woechigen tablettenkur ging es weg.
Mein schock jedoch nicht. Hatte jetzt eine 1 jaehrige pausr gemachtvon epoxid. Nun bin ich fast fertig mit meinem sicherheuts- bastelkeller (staubschutz, gummihandschuhe, absaugrohr, koe-karussel am fenster usw.) Dann wird wieder gebaut.

Das war eine sehr schmerzhafte erfahrung fuer mich! (Und ich bin keib allergiker) :/

Netten gruss

Ps sorry hab mit dem handy geschrieben


----------



## bafoangler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wasche mir beim Pinseln nicht mal die Hände. Epoxy auf den Händen kurz mit nem Zewa abgewischt und weiter gehts...
Als ernstzunehmenden Gefahrenstoff hatte ich Epoxy bis dato nicht betrachtet. Lässt sich auch anschließend nur mit Handwaschpaste gut entfernen.
Bei Kunststoffen und Farben hab ich aber schonmal gehört dass sich Allergien durch allzu leichtsinnigen Umgang auch induziert werden können.
Jetzt jedenfalls werde ich vorsichtiger sein...


----------



## ederseefischer (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Bachforelle ist fertig. Auge und Rücken werden noch leicht nachgebessert. Ansonsten find ich sie recht schick. Bin auf die ersten Test schon gespannt wie sie unter Wasser aussieht.


----------



## Naghul (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo,

da ich doch einige PM´s bekomme habe im bezug auf das pu-hartschaum, hier einige infos.

das material gibt es von sehr offenporig, ähnlich dämmplatten, bis sehr fest und kompakt und bis eine dichte über 1 also sinkend

ich persönlich benutze das material mit einer dichte ähnlich abachi is buche.

das material bekommt man bei www.obo-werke.de.

zu den preisen.

ich habe z.b. das obomodulan 652 mokka II. wahl genommen.
die zahl steht für die dichte (leicht unterhalb von buche) und die farbe von dem mateial ist mokka. je nach dichteunterschied der platten haben die alle eine andere farbe.
in meinem fall war die kleinste stärke der platten 50mm.
also war meine platte 1500x500x50mm groß.
ich habe die platte bei obo direkt einmal in der mitte durchsägen lassen, so das ich zwei platten von je 1500x500x21mm bekam.
das ganze hat mit dann 125€ gekostet. wegen dem transport habe ich mir platten in den größen 500x500x21mm sägen lassen, was im grunde eine menge platten sind die paar jahren reichen dürften.

was auch geht, wenn man die platten in 50mm stärke lässt und beim schreiner oder selber an der kreissäge streifen in der stärke der köder selber sägt.
das material lässt sich super sägen, schleifen, schnitzen ect.
je höher die dichte umso schwerer lässt es sich auch schnitzen.

ich habe mit dem 500-700 super erfahrung gemacht.

gruss


----------



## workflow (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul....

vielen dank für die info!
du hast ja quasi echt viel zeit und kosten da reingesteckt um so
ein material ausfindig zu machen!

davon können wir jetzt profitieren


----------



## igiigi (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achso,

ich dachte der schaum ist flüssig/gasförmig solange der nicht in eine form reingesprüht wurde!


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ederseefischer
Schöne Bafo #6 
Ein paar schwarze Punkte könnten noch drauf.


Ich hatte die letzten Tage wenig Zeit um was zu bauen, hab aber zumindest den Swimbait fertig bekommen.


----------



## Naghul (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich sehe gerade das die firma ein neues produkt hat:

*obomodulan® 650 weiß:
*Für Architektur- und Designmodelle, verfügbar in den Maßen 1500 x 500 x 50 / 75 mm.*

weiß ist natürlich viel besser als mokka oder eine andere farbe. ich musste meins immer vorlakieren damit ich es bei bedarf heller bekam.
*


----------



## Naghul (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: der sieht echt super aus, gefällt mir :m:m#6


----------



## ederseefischer (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West 1

Geiler Swimbait 

Meinste so die Bafo mit schwarzen Punkten ?

Rücken und Augen sind jetzt korrigiert. Allerdings kommt das Blitzlicht nicht ganz mit der Airbrush Farbe klar und hell ihn deutlich auf.


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @west1: der sieht echt super aus, gefällt mir :m:m#6


Danke! :m  Mir selbst gefällt er auch, hab mir mal wieder etwas Mühe gegeben. :q



ederseefischer schrieb:


> @ West 1
> 
> Geiler Swimbait
> 
> Meinste so die Bafo mit schwarzen Punkten ?


Danke!
Ja so in etwa, vielleicht unten zwischen die roten noch so 3 -4 schwarze.
Man siehts den Punkten an dass du ein Wattestäbchen benutzt hast, sie sind etwas blass. Beim Stäbchen zurückziehen nimmt der Wattebausch immer wieder etwas Farbe mit, probier mal mit nem glatt geschliffenem Pinselstiel zu tupfen.


----------



## ederseefischer (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit dem Wattestäbchen wurde die Gun gesäubert  Die Punkte sind mit zittriger Hand aufgesprüht |supergri


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> Mit dem Wattestäbchen wurde die Gun gesäubert  Die Punkte sind mit zittriger Hand aufgesprüht |supergri



Achso, :q dann kann ich Stolz auf meine mit zittriger Hand getupften Punkte sein.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

........haste toll hinbekommen , Hubert#6 !

@ edeseefischer

..................und das gilt auch für deine BaFo ,...echt super#6 , .....'was für die Vitrine|supergri !

@ Naghul

.............vielen Dank für den Link , könnte man ja 'mal brauchen !

@ All 

.......es ist für mich echt nur schwer vorzustellen , das man gegen bestimmte Stoffe allergisch sein kann
 , ...und dann auch noch mit so derben Auswirkungen , ...das tut mir richtig leid für euch !

Ich schmier' mir auch ständig die Finger mit allem ein , passiert ist mir noch nix .

Ich hab' als Kind in jedem Dreck und mit Katzen , Hühnern , Kühen und Schweinen gespielt , mit toten Tieren 'rumhantiert und auf wilden Müllkippen 'rumgeturnt , .......auf'n Misthaufen geklettert und wer weiß was noch alles , ........sowas immunisiert anscheinend .

Die einzige allergische Reaktion , die ich 'mal hatte , kam von bestimmten Kühlölen auf'fer Arbeit , eine sogenannte "Öl-Akne" ....aber nur in Verbindung mit betimmten Textilien , ...das Öl und die "Inhaltsstoffe" meiner Arbeitshose führten dabei zu einer Pickelbildung auf den Oberschenkeln , ......da mußte ich dann immer so'ne ätzende Plastik-Schürze tragen .

Als ich aber dann irgendwann andere Hosen getragen hatte , ging das langsam weg , obwohl sich das bis heute nicht vermeiden läßt , das mir bei der Arbeit etwas Öl auf die Hose kommt .

.................aber eigentlich bin auch allergisch gegen die Arbeit an sich , ......da bekomme ich immer temporäre Depressionen von|bigeyes:q !



                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie sind eure erfahrungen mit handelüblichen PU Hartschaumplatten als Material zum Wobblerbau?

ich wollte nämlich kleine Popper bauen aus dem Material...


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> wie sind eure erfahrungen mit handelüblichen PU Hartschaumplatten als Material zum Wobblerbau?
> 
> ich wollte nämlich kleine Popper bauen aus dem Material...


 
Wenn's Gewicht stimmt , echt top , .......läßt sich wie weiches Holz bearbeiten und ist wasserunempfindlich , läßt sich daher schneller und einfacher austrimmen und wenn man's danach mit'm Fön trocknet , auch sehr schnell zusammenkleben . Gerade auch für sehr kleine Köder sehr zu empfehlen .

                            Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai...danke !

welche sorte verwendust du?
gibt ja blaues, grünes...welche marke?


----------



## apollo2233 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

paar 5cm Wobbler von mir....

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ........haste toll hinbekommen , Hubert#6 !
> 
> ...


 Danke Dieter! :m
Bei mir wars früher genauso und auch heute noch komm ich mit so manchem Zeugs in Berührung das nicht ganz astrein ist, zum Glück hatte ich bisher noch keine Beschwerden. 



> .................aber eigentlich bin auch allergisch gegen die Arbeit an sich , ......da bekomme ich immer temporäre Depressionen von|bigeyes:q !


Allergisch dagegen bin ich eigentlich nicht, würde heute aber wenns möglich wäre die Arbeit sofort an den Nagel hängen. :q



workflow schrieb:


> gibt ja blaues, grünes...welche marke?



Falls du mit den grünen und blauen die Dämmplatten zum Wände Isolieren meinst, das ist Styrodur. Der Hartschaum den die meisten hier verwenden kommt von Nepomuk, das Zeugs ist für den Wobblerbau besser geeignet als Styrodur.

@ apollo2233
Schöne Wobbs, das Schuppenmuster hast du gut hin bekommen!#6


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Styrodur ist aber für Miniwobbler sehr gut geeignet, da sehr leicht. Popper könnte auch gut gehen. 

Ob rosa, blau oder grün spielt keine Rolle. Hauptsache Du kaufst es nicht. Kleine Stücke liegen an Baustellen immer herum. Einfach mal fragen ob man ein Stück ausm Kontainer haben kann.

Und das es nichts kostet, macht das Probieren auch spass.


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Styrodur ist aber für Miniwobbler sehr gut geeignet,



Stimmt, sag ihm aber auch was er unter Umständen machen muss wenns Styrodur seine Farben nicht verträgt.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

wahnsinns Wobbler, die ihr hier vorstellt, Respekt.

Habe das auch schon ein paar mal versucht. Bin auch recht zufrieden, jedoch sind die bisher alle nur lackiert, nicht epoxiert.

Würde es evtll gern mit dem Behnke Epoxi versuchen, da ich aber bisher nur den zähen 5min-Epoxi kenne, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen wie dünnflüssig das Behnke- Zeugs ist. Braucht man unbedingt ein Köderrad, oder läuft einem sonst die Suppe vom Köder herunter?

Achja, Augen haben die auch alle noch keine


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Stimmt, sag ihm aber auch was er unter Umständen machen muss wenns Styrodur seine Farben nicht verträgt.


 
Die Farben kommen aufs Epoxy, nicht auf das Styrodur. 
Körper grob schnitzen, dann verschleifen, dann eine Schicht 5-Min.Epoxy. Nun kann erst die Farbe kommen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wahnsinns Wobbler, die ihr hier vorstellt, Respekt.
> 
> ...


 
Behnke ist nicht gleich Behnke. Da gibt es verschieden schnelle Härter. 601/650 mit 50 Minuten benötigt ein Köderrad da es sonst abtropt. Es gibt jedoch noch eine recht schnelle Version die diemai benutzt. Da reicht das aufhängen und umhängen.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dachte an das 601er Harz.. bekommt man mit dem dazugehörigen 630er Härter (20-30min) auch eine schöne glatte fläche hin?

Welche Version wäre dass, die von diemai ?


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe bis jetzt das 630 nur im Köderkarussel benutzt. Und ja es war eine schöne glatte Oberfläche. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das man es ohne Rad verarbeiten kann.

Diemai wird sich schon melden. Aber meine es wäre das HS gewesen. Sonst suche mal in diesem Fred in den letzten 100 Seiten;-)


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

.............wieder 'mal astrein hinbekommen , deine Wobbler#6!

@ workflow

...........wie schon erwähnt wurde , ......ich benutze ebenfalls die PUR-Plattenreste von Nepomuk , ...geiles Zeugs !

@ Feeder-Fischer

Deine Kreationen sehen ja auch schon ganz passabel aus#6 !

Ich benutze das Behnke-Harz 300 mit dem Schnellhärter 3018 . 

Anmischen tue ich es in Medikamentenbechern mit Milliliter-Skala , .......mehr wie ca. 5 ml kann man nicht verstreichen , bevor es zu sehr geliert , .....bei zügigem Einpinseln streiche ich damit 4-8 Köder , ...je nach Größe , ......bringe insgesamt 3 Schichten in ca. 24 Std. Zeitabstand auf , verstreiche die Schichten immer schön gleichmäßig .

Ich bin damit zufrieden , ...es ergibt zwar wohl nicht so dicke Schichten wie langsameres Zeugs im Köderrad aber für mich ist das einfach praktisch , habe auch kein'n Platz für'n Rad .

Immer , wenn ich einen Köder eingestrichen habe , hänge ich die Vorgänger alle von Kopf auf Schwanz um , ........wenn das Harz zu zäh zum Streichen geworden ist , hänge ich zur Sicherheit noch 2-3 mal um und gut is' ,....... so'n Vorgang dauert dann 'ne knappe Stunde .

Bei den letzten 2-3 Ködern ist das Epoxy schon recht zäh , demzufolge wird die Schicht bei denen auch dicker , ........beim nächsten Vorgang nehme ich diese dann zuerst und die ersten vom vorherigen Vorgang zuletzt , .......so bekommen diese dann auch 'ne etwas dickere Schicht ab , .......ausgleichende Gerechtikeit:q!

Das Harz setzt sich schön gleichmäßig auf die Köderoberfläche , ......selbst wenn es schon anfängt zu gelieren .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi diemai,
Wie kann ich mir die viskosität von dem Harz vorstellen ? Ähnlich honig, dünnflüssiger ?!


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Die Farben kommen aufs Epoxy, nicht auf das Styrodur.
> Körper grob schnitzen, dann verschleifen, dann eine Schicht 5-Min.Epoxy. Nun kann erst die Farbe kommen.



Danke!:m

Wir wollen doch nicht dass sich da einer nen haufen Arbeit macht und sich dann beim bemalen wundert was die Farbe mit seinen Rohlingen anstellt.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Feeder-Fischer schrieb:


> Hi diemai,
> Wie kann ich mir die viskosität von dem Harz vorstellen ? Ähnlich honig, dünnflüssiger ?!


 
Zuerst etwa wie Ölfarbe , später wie Honig , und zum Schluß wie lauwarmes Nutella , ......echt schlecht zu beschreiben , es geliert halt recht schnell , ..bei dem langsam härtenden Zeugs bleibt's viel länger flüssig(daher braucht man ein Köderrad) , ........aber wiegesagt , ......ca. 6 Stk.  8 cm Wobbler sind mit einer Mische drin !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Visosität ist schwer zu beschreiben...
Du kannst die Viskosität mit der Temperatur verändern. Je Wärmer es wird, desto flüssiger wird es.

Aber noch ein Tipp vorweg, den die anderen dir auch gerne geben: Kauf nicht gleich eine riesen Portion! Die kleinen 500ml reichen aus! Das Zeug wird mit der Zeit nicht besser.


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Jungs eine Frage an die Airbrush-Fraktion, Es wurde mehrfach die Farben von Rawell genannt. Wie muß die Farbe zum spritzen vorbereitet werden, Verdünnung oder mit Wasser. Werde nächst Woche damit mal anfangen. Danke euch :m


----------



## ederseefischer (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Revell hat Airbrush Farben auf Wasser - und auf Acrylbasis. Die sind bereits schon fertig für deren Sprühsysteme angemischt.


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



ederseefischer schrieb:


> @ Frosch38
> 
> Revell hat Airbrush Farben auf Wasser - und auf Acrylbasis. Die sind bereits schon fertig für deren Sprühsysteme angemischt.



Prima dank Dir, bin gespannt wie lange meine Versuchsphase geht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Revell hat aber auch die kleinen alten Enamel Döschen die Diemai benutzt. Die Farben stinken und brauchen einen speziellen Verdünner.

Es gibt aber bestimmt um die 10 verschiedene Farbsysteme die alle auf Wasserbasis sind. Createx Classic + AutoAir, Revell Aqua, Schmincke Aero Color, Valejo Modellcolor,... und von Hansa, Lukas etc


----------



## Josef87 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

apollo2233, schöne Köder hast Du da.

Ich habe nun einen Abguss von meinem Froschmodell gemacht. An sich bin ich damit sehr zufrieden, doch der Frosch neigt, trotz 4g Gegengewicht am Bauch, sehr dazu sich auf den Rücken zu drehen, dort wo eben auch der Haken ist. Irgendwie ist das aber die einzige Idee wie ich den Haken anständig und frei beweglich anbringen kann. 







Momentan ist es ein Vollguss, und wiegt mit allem dran um die 40g bei einer Länge von 8cm, was mir noch zu viel ist.
Darum habe ich mal versucht einen Hohlguss zu erstellen, hat ganz gut geklappt und ist auch wirklich stabil, nur dort wo der Durchlass für die Beine später ist wurde es doch sehr dünn. Mal schaun wie ich das löse.






Werde aber noch am Model selber ein paar Dinge ändern, der Kopf ein wenig nach oben abknicken und schauen was sich sonst noch so machen lässt damit er sich besser auf den Bauch dreht.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## apollo2233 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233
Schöne Wobbs, das Schuppenmuster hast du gut hin bekommen!#6[/QUOTE]

Danke an All!

bei 5cm ist nicht gerade leich...

Gruß
Csaba
http://hartebisse.blogspot.com/


----------



## workflow (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so nochmal bessere bilder...

@all schönes we


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

hier sind meine neues aus abachi holz. das epoxy kommt morgen drauf.






mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ workflow

Sie sehen gut aus , aber das Bildformat ist immer noch zu klein ,...... ich mache meine Thumbnails immer auf ca. 650 X 499 Pixel , da kann man dan schon mehr erkennen , .........wie hier allerdings die richtig großen Bilder 'reingesetzt werden , weiß ich nicht genau , hab' ich mich noch nicht mit befasst ! 

@ Esoxhunter85

Die sehen ja schon ganz passabel aus , ...hast du kurzschenklige und verzinkte Ösen aus'm Baumarkt verwendet ?

Warum drehst du diese nicht weiter ein ?

Die "Zalt"-Version in der Mitte wird so allerdings eher zum Surfbrett , ....mit DIESER Schnurösen-Position ist kein Start zu machen !

@ Josef87

Interessantes Projekt , .......vom Gießen verstehe ich leider nix , ...........'n Haken am Rücken zu montieren , ist aber echt nicht ohne , ....sowas wirkt sich echt voll kontraproduktiv für eine stabile Schwimmlage aus , ....hatte auch 'mal so'n Projekt mit'm sinkenden Wobbler mit zwei Zwillingshaken auf'm Rücken !

Hast du den Drilling dort angebracht , damit die späteren Beine ihn nicht verdecken oder vertüddeln oder auch als Sicherheit gegen Kraut ?

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

...........habe soeben das Testvideo meiner letzten Wobbels produziert und hochgeladen .

Bis auf den einen kleinen Wobbler mit dem einzelnen Drilling laufen sie alle gut , ....bei dem muß ich die Schaufel nur etwas verkleinern , denke ich , ......dann wird der auch zuverlässig laufen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfzSqOPLLtY


                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute,

@diemai

ja das sind die schraubösen aus dem baumarkt, haben aber 25mm länge.
hast aber recht, ich muss die noch ein stück weiter reindrehen.

bei dem "zaltverschnitt" hatte ich die öse auch schon weiter vorne da ist er aber auch nicht geschwommen.

mfg der esoxhunter


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Esoxhunter85 schrieb:


> hey leute,
> 
> @diemai
> 
> ...


 

Bei solchen Ködern muß die Öse sehr weit vorne sitzen , 1/4 bis max 1/3 der Tauchflächenlänge von vorne aus gesehen , ..........läßt sich mit Schraubösen nur schlecht konstruieren , ....ich lasse da immer ein Formteil aus Draht ein , das funzt viel besser .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Josef87 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi diemai, danke für Dein Kommentar.

In erster Linie habe ich den Zwilling auf den Rücken gepackt damit ich ihn besser über Seerosen und so ziehen kann, also als Krautschutz.

Hast Du das dann mit deinem Wobbler hinbekommen, oder das Konzept verworfen?

Vielen Dank für das Video, sehr hilfreich zu sehen wie sich die verschiedenen Wobbler verhalten.


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Werde aber noch am Model selber ein paar Dinge ändern, der Kopf ein wenig nach oben abknicken und schauen was sich sonst noch so machen lässt damit er sich besser auf den Bauch dreht.



Schöner Frosch!

Versuchs doch mal ob besser wird wenn du den Hohlraum verkleinerst, z.B. nur die obere Hälfte vom jetzigen ist Hohl. Der Frosch wird zwar wieder schwerer, hat aber dann mehr Kielgewicht ... #c


@ diemai
Danke fürs Video, Dieter! :m
Bin leider bisher noch nicht dazu kommen einen neuen von den V-förmigen zubauen, kommt aber noch...


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hi diemai, danke für Dein Kommentar.
> 
> In erster Linie habe ich den Zwilling auf den Rücken gepackt damit ich ihn besser über Seerosen und so ziehen kann, also als Krautschutz.
> 
> ...


 
Hinbekommen schon , ......aber noch nicht weiterverfolgt , .......der Wobb hängt nach gut 1 1/2 Jahren noch unbemalt in meinem Trockenregal(habe halt 'ne seeehhhrrr lange Leitung#c) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFTWALMrj-Y

Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung , wie du bei deinem Frosch die Beine machen möchtest , fände einen entsprechend großen Haken hinten aber vorteilhafter , ........so mit'm Haken auf'm Rücken des doch recht breiten Körpers sind die bei Oberflächenködern ohnehin schon schlechteren Chancen , den Fisch sauber zu haken , noch etwas schlechter ,....denke ich .

.............aber Probieren geht auch über Studieren , .......wer weiß#c ?

@ west1

Danke , Hubert , .......ich schon ,..... drei Verschiedene ,  .......klebe gleich noch das Drahtsystem ein !


                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...klebe gleich noch das Drahtsystem ein !



Das bekamen heute Nachmittag die drei, gerade wurden sie verspachtelt.


----------



## diemai (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Tolle Rasseln , Hubert , .......aus Reißzwecken , ....echt genial#6 !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit der Rassel ist TOP mache ich auch, nehme noch eine Glasperle mit rein. :m

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Augen die hier mal vorgestellt wurden von einem Bastler die er entworfen hat. Kann mir jemand helfen, ich finde sie nicht mehr. Danke


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Mit der Rassel ist TOP mache ich auch, nehme noch eine Glasperle mit rein. :m
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach Augen die hier mal vorgestellt wurden von einem Bastler die er entworfen hat. Kann mir jemand helfen, ich finde sie nicht mehr. Danke


 
PN mit Angabe deiner email-Adresse an mich und ich schicke dir die Daten zu. Hab alle gepackt und die Datei ist ca 1MB groß.


----------



## Feeder-Fischer (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch gleich nochmal einen gemacht...

Hat jedoch noch viel zu wenig Blei im Bauch. ;(
Weis nicht wie ich des da am besten unterbring. Die Bohrung von der Seite war mal ein Versuch, damit ich nicht von unten Bohren muss, wodurch die "bauchige" Form drunter leidet.

Wie bringt ihr euer Blei am besten unter, wenn der Wobbler sehr schmal ist?


----------



## Rheinangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Feederfischer

ich säge nen Schlitz von unten rein für die Drahtachse. In den Schlitz (ca. 1.5 - 2mm) paßt etwas nachgeplättetes Dachdeckblech (doppelt gefaltet) reind. Achse, Schaufel dann Blei in den zuvor eingebrachten Epoxykleber reindrücken. Den Schlitz dann großzügig mit dem Kleber nachfüllen, bis eine leichte Wulst entsteht. Dies kann man dann nach dem ersten aushärten recht gut nachbearbeiten. So mache ich es..... 


@ all

Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch einen HILFERUF.

Ich bekomme die Körper (Balsa), Schaufel (Plexiglas) und auch die Lackierung ganz gut hin. 

Wie aber bekomme ich ein schlagfestes Finish hin???? 

Eine "Lackierung" mit (45min. von Conrad) Epoxydharz funktioniert einfach nicht. Das Zeugs härtet nicht durch - bleibt klebrig. Trotz Köderkarusell verteilt es sich auch nach dem sorgfältigen großzügigem Einpinseln nicht gleichmäßig, sondern bekommt eine wellige Oberfläche.

Ich weiß - es wird wohl an der Mischung liegen, wobei ich schon mit Spritzen so genau wie möglich gemischt habe. Ich will auch keine zu großen Gebinde ansetzen - dann wird so ein Wobbler zu teuer. Evtl. liegt´s auch an dem kühlen (16Grad) Kellerraum...? Aber auch ein "Nachhärten" über dem Kaminabzug bringt´s nicht. Die Außenschicht fühlt sich immer noch klebrig an und die Wellenoptik geht auch (verständlicherweise) nicht mehr raus. So versau ich mir alle sorgfältig erarbeiteten Wobbler....

Wie wird es also richtig gemacht...?

Die Lösung steht sicher irgendwo im Thrööt - habe aber gerade keine Zeit, die xxx Seiten durchzulesen. Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von Euch Profis mit ein paar Tips weiterhelfen.

Schon jetzt danke!!


----------



## workflow (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die lösung ist das Behnke 601 Harz  ;-)


----------



## bafoangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch einen HILFERUF.
> 
> ...



Wie schon erwähnt anderes Epoxy, das hier die allermeisten verwenden, denn das funktioniert prima.
Also entweder ist dein Epoxy zu alt, oder du mischst wie du selbst fetsgestellt hast nicht genau genug - oder nicht gründlich genug.
Es gibt sehr günstig recht präzise Feinwaagen online zu erwerben, (ich hab die hier:http://www.ebay.de/itm/2000g-0-1g-1000g-0-05g-Feinwaage-Digital-Waage-Goldwaage-Taschenwaage-FH2000-/180796820304?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a18548b50), da  kannst du zumindest auf 1/20 Gramm genau anmischen. Zudem solltest du das Gemenge dann sehr gründlich mischen. 
Falls du das schon verarbeitete Epoxy noch ausgehärtet bekommst, hilft eine erneute Schicht, um die wellige Oberfläche verschwinden zu lassen.


----------



## workflow (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oder man benutzt einweg ml spritzen aus der apotheke zum genauen dosieren...

kauf die bei bootsbau behnke das 601 harz+den passenden härter...ist wirklich optimal!


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> @ all
> 
> Jetzt habe ich aber auch noch einen HILFERUF.
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal muss ich dir Recht geben. Die Lösung steht hier schon im Fred. Da du dir nicht die Mühe machst dort nachzulesen, hast Du dir bestimmt auch nicht die Mühe gemacht in dem Beiblatt zulesen.....|wavey:

1. 16° sind viel zu wenig. Daraus schließe ich auch auf einen Kellerraum. Daher wahrscheinlich recht feucht. 
2. Das ist garnicht gut.
3. Dick einpinseln ist falsch. Nur soviel aufstreichen wie auch schön auf dem Untergrund haftet. Keine Buckel etc!

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass dein Mischungsverhältnis stimmt und das Problem verschwindet.

Gruß


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Rheinangler

In meinem Keller ist's jetzt auch nicht viel wärmer , ......mit meinem Zeugs von Behnke hab' ich aber keine Probleme , ......hast du ordentlich durchgerührt(mind. 2 min , etwas setzen lassen und dann noch mal durchrühren) ?

Ist dein Epoxy von Conrad ein Kleber oder speziell zum Beschichten(Klebe-Epoxy kann nämlich vergilben) .

Das mit der welligen Oberfläche hatte ich früher auch 'n paarmal mit HAKUMA-Epoxy , ........meistens auf den ersten zwei, drei Wobblern , ...hab's dann einfach noch'mal verstrichen .

Das liegt daran , das die Mischung nicht 100%ig ist oder das Epoxy sich nach dem Verrühren nicht richtig verbunden hat und sich auf dem Köder quasi wieder entmischt , .......etwas länger setzen lassen und noch'mal gut durchrühren .

Mit meinem Behnke 300er Harz und dem 3018 Schnellhärter gibt's keine Probleme , .......das Zeug verzeiht sogar kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten beim Mischungsverhältnis , geliert dann halt schneller oder langsamer , ....im zweiten Fall kann ich dann sogar zwei Köder mehr streichen , ....hart ist's am nächsten Tag auch|supergri !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Rheinangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ all

zunächst danke für die flotten Reaktionen.

Ob ich nun 5xx Seiten durchlese, oder die Anleitung zum Harz ist schon ein Unterschied. Die Anleitung habe ich gelesen - daher war mir klar, daß der Kellerraum ein Problem sein könnte. Dieses kann ich aber nicht lösen, weil meine Frau mir das Wohnzimmer für Bastelarbeiten gesperrt hat. Feucht ist der Keller übrigens nicht.... 

Zum Dosieren: das habe ich bestmöglich mit mm Spritzen aus der Apotheke gemacht, wobei auch da nur bedingt genau gearbeitet werden kann. Mal bleibt ein Tropfen drinn, mal 2, mal keiner.

Zu dick habe ich an sich auch nicht gepinselt. Wenn man mit Bootslack arbeiten würde, bliebe der aufgrund des rotierenden Karusells ja auch an Ort und Stelle. Anfangs sieht es auch ganz gut aus - so nach und nach kommen dann mit fortschreitender Reaktion Wellen in die Oberfläche.

Was ich allerdings nicht gemacht habe, ist 2 Minuten rühren + nochmals nachrühren. Das stand so auch nicht in der Anleitung - da standen 60 Sek.. Da ich nur eine sehr geringe Menge anmische, habe ich vielleicht auch etwas weniger lange gerührt. Ich hatte es ja eilig - die Wobbler sollten ja fertig werden  

Ich denke, ich werde mich mal bei Behnke umschauen...., das hört sich doch gut an - wenn das der von den meisten favorisierte Hersteller ist, wird´s schon gut sein und dürfte mein Problem lösen.... 

Also nochmals ALLEN ein dickes Danke und fettes Petri für 2012

Stefan


----------



## workflow (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schau mal hier

wenn du ein ködertrocknungsrad verwendest
nimm den 601 harz+den härter 650

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html


----------



## Rheinangler (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey workflow,

danke für den Link. Habe beide Artikel jetzt im Warenkorb - wie lange läßt Du die Wobb´s dann im "Hamsterrad" laufen. 2-3 Std. sollten doch auch im Keller ausreichen, oder wie hält´s Du es?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## workflow (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gerne!...mir wurde damals ja auch geholfen hier!
da ich kleine wobbler baue, kaufe ich immer kleine mengen...
500gr 601 z.B  das reicht lange!


ch lasse das wirklich 8-10 stunden laufen...
damit sich keine nasen bilden können


----------



## Bulettenbär (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> 
> wenn du ein ködertrocknungsrad verwendest
> nimm den 601 harz+den härter 650
> ...


 
Ich trage die Schichten nass in nass auf. Nach 2,5 bis 3,5 Std je nach Temperatur kommt eine neue Schicht drauf. Wann Du das Köderrad ausschalten kannst muss Du ausprobieren. Ich lasse es meist etwas zu lange laufen. 4 bis 5 Std dürften aber reichen.


----------



## Frosch38 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär Danke sehen Top aus.werden dann präsentiert. :m


----------



## 42er barsch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ an alle

habe mich die letzten tage mal so ein bisschen durch den thread gelesen und muss sagen : " respekt, leute " .
was da in so manchen anglerwerkstätten entsteht ist schon der hammer.
richtig tolle wobbler werden da fabriziert. wenn der erbauer auf das selbst hergestellte stück dann auch noch fängt ist das doch doppelter lohn.
weiter so, ihr heimwerker.
gruss


----------



## diemai (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



42er barsch schrieb:


> @ an alle
> 
> habe mich die letzten tage mal so ein bisschen durch den thread gelesen und muss sagen : " respekt, leute " .
> was da in so manchen anglerwerkstätten entsteht ist schon der hammer.
> ...


 
Im Namen aller Freaks hier :

 Vielen Dank für das Lob , ...........versuch's doch auch 'mal , ....z. B. mein PB Hecht von 1,17m  ging auf Eigenbau , ein weiterer von 1,01m auch(allerdings 'n Spinner) , ......es kann sich also lohnen !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@42er barsch
Danke fürs Lob!



diemai schrieb:


> ...ein weiterer von 1,01m auch(allerdings 'n Spinner) , .....!



Dieter ich sags doch immer, so ein Spinner fängt.#6

Hab heute mal die Tallywhacker fertig gemacht, bin gespannt was die das Jahr über so bringen.


----------



## Frosch38 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West sehen gut aus.
Fragean die Luftpinsel-Künstler. Mit was für Farben arbeitet ihr. Ich habe mich mal mit Acrylfarben versucht die ich mit Wasser verdünnt habe. Farbergebniss war nicht so schön. Warscheinlich zu viel Wasser. Wie dick oder wie dünn muß die Farbe sein um sie ordentlich zu Spritzen?


----------



## Josef87 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi diemai,

danke Dir für den Link zu deinem Video. Super ausgebleit der Köder.

Mal schaun, Du hast schon recht, der Haken auf dem Rücken erleichert bei einem Oberflächenköder die Bissausbeute sicher nicht. Werde mal schauen das ich das ganze andersrum anbringe, also unten einen riesen Zwilling ran der ein Stück hinter dem Köder herausragt. Die Beine sollen aus Weichplastik gegossen werden, oder ich baue etwas aus irgendwelchen Fäden die ich zusammenschnüre.

West, das ist auch eine gute Idee, aber leider habe ich nicht ganz so die Kontrolle über den Hohlraum, der entsteht durch einen Hohlguss.
Super Köder die Du da gemacht hast, sowas in der Art will ich auch gerne mal fischen.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ West sehen gut aus.
> Fragean die Luftpinsel-Künstler. Mit was für Farben arbeitet ihr. Ich habe mich mal mit Acrylfarben versucht die ich mit Wasser verdünnt habe. Farbergebniss war nicht so schön. Warscheinlich zu viel Wasser. Wie dick oder wie dünn muß die Farbe sein um sie ordentlich zu Spritzen?


 
Das ist ein elendiges Thema. Grundsätzlich muss die Konsistenz wie Milch sein. Jeder Farbton ist anders, da mehr oder weniger Pigmente vorhanden sind. Wieviel Verdünnung man hinzugeben muss hängt natürlich auch von der Düsengröße der Pistole ab. Also hilft nur eins: Probieren und Testen.

Nur mit destiliertem Wasser zu verdünnen ist nicht unbedingt gut, da die Haftfähigkeit der Farbe abnimmt. Eine Mischung aus destiliertem Wasser, Scheibenreiniger und Isopropanol etc ist besser. Dies wurde ca 20 Seiten vorher diskutiert. Pi mal Daumen hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=567

Ich würde dir raten ersteinmal folgendes Forum zu durchforsten: http://airbrush-forum.net/

Gruß

Nachtrag: Farbe ist nicht gleich Farbe: Man liest oft in den Airbrush-Foren das NoName-Farben aus dem NailArtBereich für den Müll sind. Revell Auqa nicht so toll ist, etc. Aber wie gesagt, da haben wir 20 Seiten zuvor schon diskutiert.


----------



## Downbeat (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich weiss ja, dass ich keine Ahnung habe aber warum Scheibenreiniger?
...und wenn, kommt es nicht auf den Hersteller an? Soviel ich weiß enthalten einige Scheibenreiniger einen kleinen Wachsanteil, das dürfte doch schwierig werden mit dem Ergebnis.

Falls das Quatsch ist, einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hi diemai,
> 
> danke Dir für den Link zu deinem Video. Super ausgebleit der Köder.
> 
> ...


 
Schau dir mal diese Beine an: http://www.ebay.de/itm/ABU-Tomentor...t_Angelsport_Köder_Futter&hash=item2ebb2f294d Hab ich beim stöbern entdeckt und musste an Dich denken;-)


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch ein paar.

Drei Rassler 8,5cm lang






und vier Barschwobbs ca. 6cm lang.






@ Frosch38
Bis aufs schwarz und pink, und Grundfarben gepinselt, sind die Farben, Aero Color von Schminke. Die kommen so wie sie sind ins Döschen und es wird einfach so drauf los gesprüht.


----------



## diemai (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert ,........ dein Stil verändert sich mit dem Einsatz des Luftpinsels , ......aber durchaus nicht zum Negativen , ........echte Schmuckstücke#6#6 !

             Gruß , Dieter #h


----------



## Josef87 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär, danke dür den Link. Aber ich will ja die Beine durch das Loch führen, das passt bei denen nicht, aber die Beine an sich sollen schon in die Richtung gehen.

West, wieder super schöne Wobbler!


----------



## reticulatus (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

heute kam eine Ladung Material an.
Endlich wieder Material für Tauchschaufeln, der Motor für das Karussell kam auch, so kann ich endlich die verbesserte Version fertigstellen.

Und zu guter Letzt habe ich natürlich meine neue Lektüre zum Thema Wobblerbau auch erhalten.


----------



## Josef87 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal nen versuch einen Jerkbait zu modelieren, ist aber noch in der Mache und daher recht grob, aber ausgebleit habe ich ihn trotzdem mal testweise.






Jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden wie ich den formen muss damit er eine links rechts Bewegung macht und dann noch vielleicht wobbelt. befestigt wird er ganz vorne an der Schnauze und bekommt 3 Drillinge am Bauch verteilt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> heute kam eine Ladung Material an.
> Endlich wieder Material für Tauchschaufeln, der Motor für das Karussell kam auch, so kann ich endlich die verbesserte Version fertigstellen.
> ...


 
1. Dann will ich hoffen das Du eine Polycarbonat-Platte bestellt hast, und nichts anderes! Bastlerglas etc bricht sehr schnell. Alle Platten die ich bisher verarbeitet oder zu Gesicht bekommen habe hatten eine Schutzfolie mit Marken und Produktbezeichnung. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt Makrolon von Beyer sein, aber bitte kontrolliere ob Du das richtige hast. Du wirst Dich später nur ärgern wenn etwas bricht.

2. 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute find ich extrem langsam. Je nach Harz auch zu langsam. Bitte gib uns Feedback wie es funktioniert.


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert ,........ dein Stil verändert sich mit dem Einsatz des Luftpinsels , ......aber durchaus nicht zum Negativen , ........echte Schmuckstücke#6#6 !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter #h


Danke Dieter!:m

Das wichtigste für mich ist dass es mit dem Luftpinsel schneller geht als von Hand gepinselt.



reticulatus schrieb:


> der Motor für das Karussell kam auch,


Keine Sorge die 3 Umdrehungen reichen aus, meins macht auch nicht mehr!


----------



## reticulatus (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> 1. Dann will ich hoffen das Du eine Polycarbonat-Platte bestellt hast, und nichts anderes! Bastlerglas etc bricht sehr schnell. Alle Platten die ich bisher verarbeitet oder zu Gesicht bekommen habe hatten eine Schutzfolie mit Marken und Produktbezeichnung. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt Makrolon von Beyer sein, aber bitte kontrolliere ob Du das richtige hast. Du wirst Dich später nur ärgern wenn etwas bricht.
> 
> 2. 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute find ich extrem langsam. Je nach Harz auch zu langsam. Bitte gib uns Feedback wie es funktioniert.


Bestellt bei hbholzmaus als Acryglas glaube ich, finde bei E-bay den Kauflink nicht mehr , habe es schon gelöscht gehabt.
Sägen und bearbeiten läßt es sich aber gut, mal sehen, werde evtl noch Lexan oder Makrolon über einen Freund günstig bekommen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Bestellt bei hbholzmaus als Acryglas glaube ich, finde bei E-bay den Kauflink nicht mehr , habe es schon gelöscht gehabt.
> Sägen und bearbeiten läßt es sich aber gut, mal sehen, werde evtl noch Lexan oder Makrolon über einen Freund günstig bekommen.


 
Und ich kaufe bei hbholzmaus das Lexan/Makrolon! Knapp vorbei;-)
Übrigens ist der ebay-shop teurer als der normale...


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja war sicherlich zuviel Wasser. :m Kann nur noch besser werden.


----------



## bafoangler (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Und ich kaufe bei hbholzmaus das Lexan/Makrolon!



Ich auch 
der hat auch PET, das bricht auch nicht, ist allerdings in dünnen Stärken recht flexibel.



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute find ich extrem langsam. Je nach Harz auch  zu langsam. Bitte gib uns Feedback wie es funktioniert.



Meiner macht auch 3 Umdrehungen.
Passt prima mit dem Behnke 601er.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich auch
> der hat auch PET, das bricht auch nicht, ist allerdings in dünnen Stärken recht flexibel.
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wenn Du mit PET Polyethylen meinst, kannst es als Schaufel vergessen, Polyethylen kann man nicht kleben.

Zum x-ten Mal haben Hubert und Dieter geschrieben, dass Polycorbonat (Makrolon) das Richtige ist.
Wenn Spitzen - Wobbler - Bauer eine Tipp geben, gibt es für mich nichts zu überlegen.

Wenn man nur auf Ebay und den geilen Geiz schaut, zahlt man 2 x, oder hat Murks.

Wenn aber der geiler Geiz sein muss, dann richtig: 
Alte Motoradvisiere sind sehr gut geeignet und kostenlos.

Randbemerkung
Gerade komme ich von der Messe in Karlsruhe, da war auch das Thema Angeln, mein Eindruck "Im Westen nichts Neues".
Positiv ist mir aufgefallen, es gibt ab 60 Euro aufwärts Angelrollen bei denen der Rotor nicht wackelt.
Vor einigen Jahren hat fast bei allen Rollen der Rotor gewackelt, das wurde besser.
Das nur nebenbei, weil es aktuell ist.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Lukasbrings (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend liebe Gemeine , 

Ich hab mich bei DieMai mal informiert und hab schon 2 Grandma Wobbler in 21 cm einen Jerk/Crankbait (bin mir nicht sicher ob ne schaufel dran muss ) und sowas ähnliches wie n Bananenwobbler.

Bei Ösen etc. kann mein Vater gut helfen . NUR : ich möchte nicht alle Wobsmit dem Pinsel bemalen sondern mal das mit dem foiling probieren um die Genauigkeiten die es sonst beim Airbrush gibt auch hinzukriegen . 

Wo gibt es die Dinger zum ausdrucken ?
Im Thread steht koederbau.de aber der Link ist abgelaufen ?|kopfkrat


mfg und petri


Lukas !


----------



## bafoangler (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn Du mit PET Polyethylen meinst, kannst es als Schaufel vergessen, Polyethylen kann man nicht kleben.



Sag das dem PET (nicht zu verwechseln mit PE=Polyethylen, C2H4).
Polyethylenterephthalat (C10H8O4) ist zwar mit weniger Klebstoffen zu verarbeiten, aber es lässt sich kleben. Zumal auf andere Materialien. Und im Falle einer Tauchschaufel, die in den Bait integriert wird, sowieso. Geht halt nicht optimal mit nem 08/15 Alleskleber, aber is ja wumpe. Zudem kann die Schaufel ja auch per Stift oder Schraube im Inneren zusätzlich fixiert werden.
Dennoch, alleine dein Ton sagt ja schon alles. À la "meine Meinung steht fest, verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen".

Interessant sind folgende Links dazu:
http://e-plastics.ch/joomla15/index.php/technologien-kunststoffbearbeitung/fuegen-verbinden-von-kunststoffen/117--kleben-von-kunststoffen

http://www.modulor.de/produkte/verarbeitung/kunststoff3_index.html


----------



## Frosch38 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler sicher man kann alles kleben aber das was hier verarbeitet wird sind Materialien die im Arbeitsgang mit Epoxy verkleb werden. Das sind Holz, Hartschaum, Alu, Edelstahl und Polycarbonat. :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Sag das dem PET (nicht zu verwechseln mit PE=Polyethylen, C2H4).
> Polyethylenterephthalat (C10H8O4) ist zwar mit weniger Klebstoffen zu verarbeiten, aber es lässt sich kleben. Zumal auf andere Materialien. Und im Falle einer Tauchschaufel, die in den Bait integriert wird, sowieso. Geht halt nicht optimal mit nem 08/15 Alleskleber, aber is ja wumpe. Zudem kann die Schaufel ja auch per Stift oder Schraube im Inneren zusätzlich fixiert werden.
> Dennoch, alleine dein Ton sagt ja schon alles. À la "meine Meinung steht fest, verwirrt mich nicht mit Tatsachen".
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich wiederhole mich: "wenn PTE Polyäthylen ist, dann ..."

Wenn PTE kein  Polyäthylen, kann es sein, dass es sich kleben lässt.

Natürlich hast Du recht, dass man Polyätylen auch schrauben kann, man kann es auch mit Draht fest zurren und ....

Dass z.B. Makrolon stabil ist und sich, auch ohne Spezial-Behandlung, gut kleben läßt ist nicht meine Meinung, sondern eine Tatsache.

Das hat mit Ton nichts zu tun.

Ich habe zwar schon sehr viele Wobbler an Steinen verloren, hatte aber noch nie Probleme mit den Schaufeln, die ich mit Epoxy einklebe.

Wenn jemand gute Erfahrungen nicht nutzen möchte, soll er seinen Spaß haben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hier mal nen versuch einen Jerkbait zu modelieren, ist aber noch in der Mache und daher recht grob, aber ausgebleit habe ich ihn trotzdem mal testweise.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich nur rausfinden wie ich den formen muss damit er eine links rechts Bewegung macht und dann noch vielleicht wobbelt. befestigt wird er ganz vorne an der Schnauze und bekommt 3 Drillinge am Bauch verteilt.


 
Ich glaube , das das mit dieser realistischen Hecht-Form für 'nen Glider nix wird , egal ob für die Oberfläche oder 'n Sinker(als Wobbler allerdings schon , als Swimbait nur unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen) .

Ein Jerkbait zackt hin-und her , weil in ihm Bleigewichte sitzen , die durch's Rucken mit der Rute beschleunigt werden , und da sie eine größere Masse als das Material des Köders haben , drücken oder ziehen sie diesen vorwärts .

Logischerweise funzen da kompakte Gewichte an nur ein- , oder zwei Stellen besser als eine Bleikette über die ganze Köderlänge(nur bei Jerks , bei Wobblern und Swimbaits sieht's wieder anders aus) .

Sitzt dieses kompakte Bleigewicht nun vorne im Körper(der da dann auch voluminöser sein muß , um das Gewicht überhaupt tragen zu können und dabei immer noch einigermaßen horizontal aufschwimmt , bzw. absinkt) , .....wird der Köder durch das beschleunigte Gewicht gezogen , es muß ein seitliches Ausbrechen verstärkt durch eine große abgeschrägte Nase , einem hohe Profil(bei gleichzeitig recht gedrungenem Körper) oder vielleicht sogar durch eine kleine Schaufel oder Heckflosse generiert werden .

Ein stromlienienförmiger Körper mit seinem Hauptballast vorne würde beim Jerken höchstwahrscheinlich nur mehr oder weniger geradeaus schießen .

Umgekehrt , ........ein Jerk , der seinen Haupt-Ballast hinten trägt(dazu muß er DORT natürlich wieder voluminöser sein) , wird viel leichter seitlich ausbrechen , da das beschleunigte Gewicht ja fast die gesamte Körperlänge von hinten vor sich her schiebt , und so der Körper als eine Art Steuerruder wirkt und den Köder zur Seite lenken kann(Versuche 'mal im Supermarkt deinen Einkaufswagen mit der Fingespitze mittig gehalten zu schieben und mit mittig eingehaktem Finger zu ziehen , ..welche Art hält wohl eine stabilere Richtung ?).

Ich habe auch 'mal einen Hecht-Jerk aus Buche konstruiert(allerdings bei weitem nicht so realistisch wie deiner) , .....aber da mir die oben beschriebene Gegebenheiten schon bekannt waren , hatte der Köder mit einem Hecht eigentlich nur das Seitenprofil und die Färbung gemeinsam .

Von oben gesehen war der Körper eher spitz keilförmig(hinten dicker) , das Schwanzende im Seitenprofil war nur auf dem letzten Ende etwas verjüngt vom Rücken her heruntergezogen , .........auf diese Weise hatte ich im hinteren Teil mehr Körpervolumen und konnte da auch mehr Ballast anbringen als vorne unterm Kinn , so das der Jerk immer noch schön horizontal abgesunken ist .

Er lief und zackte ganz gut , .....der etwas hohle , obere Teil des "Entenschnabels" wirkte auch noch wie eine Art Tauchfläche , was den Lauf auch noch interessanter gestaltete , ...hatte damals in Mecklenburg 'n paar kleine Hechte darauf gefangen .

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Guten Abend liebe Gemeine ,
> 
> Ich hab mich bei DieMai mal informiert und hab schon 2 Grandma Wobbler in 21 cm einen Jerk/Crankbait (bin mir nicht sicher ob ne schaufel dran muss ) und sowas ähnliches wie n Bananenwobbler.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Geschichte nennt sich Fotofinish (engl. Photofinish) , .....im Prinzip kann man dazu jegliche Fisch-Abbildungen(von beiden Seiten) heranziehen , die dann auf'm Drucker auf irgend'nem Spezialpapier ausgedruckt werden .

Kann dir dazu nicht mehr sagen , hab's noch nicht gemacht .

Schau 'mal hier , ...weiß aber nicht , ob's ohne Anmeldung funzt .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/14236-photofinishing-or-foil-on-a-jerkbait/

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

augen+behnke 601 fehlt noch...
schönen sonntag euch allen


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ein Jerkbait zackt hin-und her , .....



Danke Dieter für die ausführliche Beschreibung!!:m#6
Alle anderen wussten es natürlich schon.  #c



workflow schrieb:


> augen+behnke 601 fehlt noch...
> schönen sonntag euch allen



Schön! #6

An meinen fehlt auch noch die Farbe.
Ebenfalls einen schönen Tag.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..........Hubert , ich hab's nicht so mit Physik und so , .......aber so erkläre ich mir das :q:q:m .

..............man merkt wieder bei dir , das Winter ist:q:q:m! 


Habe gestern von einem amerikanischen Freund 'n Foto mit einigen meiner Köder gemailt bekommen .

Der wiederum hat das Bild von einem anderen amerikanischen Angler bekommen , dem ich diese Köder vor gut 10 Jahren geschickt hatte , ........die beiden haben sich kürzlich auf einer mir bisjetzt unbekannten US-Sammlerseite kennengelernt .

Ich hatte das jedenfalls schon total vergessen !

Der gelb/grün/schwarze "Globe" in der Mitte wurde damals von einem belgischen Freund bemalt , ......gebaut habe ich ihn aber ebenfalls .

Tja , .......so kann man als Wobblerschnitzer von der Vergangenheit eingeholt werden:q:q:q .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai  @west1 gut gut was ihr mal... und heute gebaut habt
 Ich habe auch etwas geschaft, der erste Airbrush Wobbi :vik: und ein 2 ter als Rohling






:m


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Dieter, der Winter ist wieder da, :q und so ne gewaltige Erkältung mit der ich nicht zum angeln kann auch noch.:c
Na wenigstens hab ich nen warmen Keller, hab gerade drei weitere ausgesägt. :q

Ist doch schön wenn man nach Jahren wieder mal ein paar seiner gebauten Köder, wenn auch nur auf einem Bild, zusehen bekommt.#6  
Bei deinem Bild fällt mir gerade ein dass ich noch zwei oder drei so gedrechselte Medusas im Keller liegen habe, die könnte ich auch endlich mal fertig machen.


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ diemai  @west1 gut gut was ihr mal... und heute gebaut habt


Danke! :m
Hab deinen neuen Wobbler fast übersehen. 
Gefällt mir, er sieht gut aus! #6  

@ Diemai

Dieter aus was für Blech hattest du die Propeller der Globes gebaut, ich denk mal dass Alublech reicht?  

Hab gerade 4 gedrechselte im Keller gefunden, die beiden langen werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal fertig machen.


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke! :m
> Hab deinen neuen Wobbler fast übersehen.
> Gefällt mir, er sieht gut aus! #6
> 
> ...


 
Das sind Kaufteile von "Moore's Lures" , ca. 0,7mm Edelstahl .

Aus Alu würd' ich sie nicht gerne machen wollen , das leichte Metall gibt nicht so'n guten Sound wie Stahl , ........so'ne "Globes" sind sowieso recht leise .

Aber ich glaube , manche Amis schrauben den Propeller auch nicht satt fest , sondern lassen ihm auf der Nabenhülse und den Schäften der Befestigungsschrauben nocht gut Spiel , ...so das es dann doch noch etwas klappern kann .

Die Propellerabbildungen findest du im PDF-Katalog von www.mooreslures.com .

Gruß , Dieter#h

PS : Gute Besserung wünsche ich dir , Hubert !


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter! :m
Dann probier ichs mal mit Edelstahlblech, glaub 0,5 hab ich.
Die Abbildungen hatte ich schon.


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich noch warten muß bis der starke Frost vorbei ist 
 ( Bestellun von Harz ) , habe ich heute mal ein Rohling vorbereitet. Das Stück viel mir vor die Füße, was ist daran zu ändern und wo und wieviel Blei muß rein,... das er sinkt oder geradeso absinkt. :m Ist 18cm lang.


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Da ich noch warten muß bis der starke Frost vorbei ist
> ( Bestellun von Harz ) , habe ich heute mal ein Rohling vorbereitet. Das Stück viel mir vor die Füße, was ist daran zu ändern und wo und wieviel Blei muß rein,... das er sinkt oder geradeso absinkt. :m Ist 18cm lang.


 
Is' Abachi oder Balsa , oder ?

Und was soll's werden , ...'n Diver ?

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ködersen.... :m

*http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/2012/02/special-colors.html*


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

..............nich' das bei dir in'ner Gegend die Hechte jetzt aussterben#c:q ?

Echt tolle Teile#6#6#6 , .....der Karpfen ist echt super geworden !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe, danke:q

Meine Angel-Buddies und ich setzten nach Möglichkeit alles zurück. Will ja morgen noch was fangen.


----------



## reticulatus (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

schick, schick, was ihr da so zusammenbaut, könnte man glatt neidisch werden!#6:m

So die Kurblerei am Köderrad hat jetzt auch ein Ende gefunden, denn es wurde motorisiert.

Zudem sind zur Ködergestaltung auch noch 4 Dosen mit Glitter gekommen, dann kanns ja weitergehen.:vik:


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ reticulatus

...............hihi , ......aus solchen Steak-Brettern säge ich meine Jerkbaits , ......clever gemacht #6!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ reticulatus
> 
> ...............hihi , ......aus solchen Steak-Brettern säge ich meine Jerkbaits , ......clever gemacht #6!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h


Hi,

wie heißt es so schön, "Not macht erfinderisch!" .

Was man an Werkzeug nicht da hat, macht die Improvisation wett, muß mir erst wieder eine Stichsäge kaufen.

Der Durchmesser hat auch gepaßt, für 6 Wobbler auch ausreichend Platz und von den Brotzeitbrettln habe ich genügend da, da gabs mal 12 Stück für 8€ bei uns hier im Kaufhaus.


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Is' Abachi oder Balsa , oder ?
> 
> Und was soll's werden , ...'n Diver ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hä wenn ich das wüste ist aus einem alten
*Billard Queue ???. 
*

Ja es soll ein Diver werden.
@Pike-Piekser Mit dem Glitter aufstreuen und Überlackiert??


----------



## Pike-Piekser (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @Pike-Piekser Mit dem Glitter aufstreuen und Überlackiert??



so, oder direkt ins Epoxy ... nicht jedes Glitter verträgt sich mit dem Epoxy...da musst du testen.


----------



## Josef87 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diemai für Deine Ausführliche Antwort, ist sehr hilfreich.
Mal schaun, ich werd ein wenig rumprobieren ob ich nen interessanten Lauf hinbekomme. Sonst wirds einfach ein einfacher Pullbait, das müsste doch gehen.

Lieben Gruß, Josef


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Hä wenn ich das wüste ist aus einem alten
> *Billard Queue ???. *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Die Schnuröse dann nicht zu hoch anbringen , max. 1/3 der Tauchflächenlänge von vorne aus , .....eher noch etwas weniger .

Ein runder Körperquerschnitt ist für einen Diver eher etwas ungünstig , da er sich so beim Anrucken leichter um die Längsachse drehen kann , und so eventuell eher zu den Seiten als nach unten schießt(oder sich sogar dreht und nach oben kommt), .......den Ballast auf jeden Fall so nah wie möglich an der Außenseite des Bauches anbringen , ....auf keinen Fall in tiefere Bohrungen Richtung Körpermitte , ........am besten flachklopfen und in flache Taschen einkleben .

......über die Ballastmenge kann ich nix sagen , ......am besten den Köder vorlackieren , Haken und Spinnstange('ne größere Büroklammer tut's auch als Ersatz) anbringen und ein Bleigewicht mit Isolierband unten ankleben , der Jerk soll horizontal oder bis max. 10°-15° kopflastig aufschwimmen .

Position und Größe des Ballastes soweit verändern , bis die Schwimmlage stimmt und ihn dann einarbeiten .

Zu beachten ist , das man beim Einsetzen des Gewichtes ja noch Material herausbohrt , der Körper dann noch etwas tiefer zu liegen kommt , ......Farbe und Lack bringen auch noch Gewicht , also nicht ZU knapp austarieren , damit er am Ende nicht doch zum Sinker wird(und damit unbrauchbar) , .......besonders , wenn das Material sowieso schon nicht besonders viel Auftrieb haben sollte ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Josef87

..............freut mich , wenn ich mit meinen Erfahrungen etwas habe helfen können !

                          viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ein runder Körperquerschnitt ist für einen Diver eher etwas ungünstig ,
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ok Super toll Erläutert, wenn ich den Bauch abflache wirke ich dem ja entgegen... ?


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ok Super toll Erläutert, wenn ich den Bauch abflache wirke ich dem ja entgegen... ?


 
Ja , aber damit wird er dann ja auch eventuell zu dünn , viel bringt das bei'nem von vornherein runden Querschnitt auch nicht wirklich viel und wirkt sich auch negativ auf die Tauchfläche aus , .......am besten ist ein rechteckiger Querschnitt oder ein Halbkreis mit noch einem flachen Rechteck darunter .

Versuch's einfach so , ......aber die Gewichte FLACH am Bauch und nach Möglichkeit am dicksten Körperquerschnitt einsetzen , so haben sie den größtmöglichen Kiel-Effekt(wie das Kielschwert eines Segelbootes , dieses hält es bei starkem Seitenwind auch besser aufrecht).

http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/download/crankbaitcarvingpatterns.pdf

Schau 'mal hier den "Musky Jerkbait Pattern 2" , das Ding funzt totsicher , die Angabe 1 1/8" X 1 1/8" X 8" kann aber nicht ganz stimmen , da das Teil nicht quadratisch sein darf , .....die Proportionen der Zeichnung stimmen da schon eher , obwohl ein Tick mehr Länge könnte nicht Schaden .

Die Schnuröse habe ich auch immer etwas höher angebracht , als angegeben , ........habe die Teile in verschiedenen Größen gebaut , auch mit Propeller und Spinner am Schwanzende , .......'n paar Hechte gab's schon darauf .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...2675-very-simple-pullbaits-but-yet-effective/

http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...2674-very-simple-pullbaits-but-yet-effective/

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ok Super toll Erläutert, ....



Bei seinem Wissen wäre es langsam an der Zeit dass er endlich mal ein Buch schreibt! :q

Dieter mach dich ran, in deutsch und englisch, Leser und Käufer hättest du Weltweit mehr als genug. 

Das Ergebnis könnte ich mir schon gut vorstellen, die Bücher, Wobbler vom Hans... oder Fishing Lures vom Rich .... wären ein Dreck dagegen.

Dieter es ist Schonzeit, sau kalt auch noch, fang an zu schreiben oder schreibst du schon!  :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Bei seinem Wissen wäre es langsam an der Zeit dass er endlich mal ein Buch schreibt! :q
> 
> Dieter mach dich ran, in deutsch und englisch, Leser und Käufer hättest du Weltweit mehr als genug.
> 
> ...


 
Das hab ich unserem Dieter auch schon gepredigt! Aber besser hätt ich es auch nicht so sagen können.


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Das hab ich unserem Dieter auch schon gepredigt! Aber besser hätt ich es auch nicht so sagen können.



Na dann müssen wir dem Dieter von Zeit zu Zeit halt mal in den Hintern treten dass er sich endlich mal dazu aufrafft. :vik:

Hier noch ein paar Rohlinge von gestern.


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein , ......bitte nicht treten :c!

Euer Vertrauen ehrt mich :m, .........aber ich hab' doch immer so wenig Zeit .

Sowas macht auch'n Haufen Arbeit ,........ ich weiß noch , wie lange ich damals an meinen Foto-Artikeln für die AngelWoche gearbeitet habe .

Außerdem hab' ich die Weisheit auch nicht mit Löffeln gefressen#c!

@ west1

Hubert , .....mit dem mit der Sattel-Lippe könnte es Probleme geben , sie ist vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert , ..........ich hatte letztens auch so einen mit 'ner etwas zu großen Schaufel , der läuft auch nicht so 100%ig , .......zum Jerken ist er aber top .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sag nur DANKE #6 und mit dem Buch , och überleg es dir noch mal


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Nein , ......bitte nicht treten :c!


Nur ganz leicht, du musst dich ja zum schreiben noch hinsetzen können. |rolleyes




> .........aber ich hab' doch immer so wenig Zeit .


 Ich auch, kann aber noch |kopfkrat
bis übernächsten Winter warten bis ich mir dein Buch kaufen kann. :vik: 




> Hubert , .....mit dem mit der Sattel-Lippe könnte es Probleme geben , sie ist vielleicht etwas überdimensioniert



Dieter, in meinem kurzen Ausbleibecken hat er einwenig gezuckt aber nicht so gut wie die anderen von dem Bild. Bevor ich ihn fertig mache teste ich ihn erst irgendwann mal am See. Dem Wobbler recht daneben hatte ich zuerst die selbe Schaufel verpasst, der machte aber nix.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, habe mich nun auch erstmals mit dem Selbstbau beschäftigt.
Wahnsinn was da an Zeit drauf geht und die Rohlinge sind noch nichtmal fertig...
Der eine soll ein Buster Jerk in 10cm sein und der andere ein Piketime Bufallo, ebenfalls 10 cm.

http://img515.*ih.us/img515/6501/jerkrohling.gif

Dachte eigentlich: Ausschneiden, schleifen, fertig ist der Rohling. Tatsächlich aber kann man weit über eine halbe Stunde an einem Köder rumschleifen...Oder wie lange braucht ihr ca?

Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zum lackieren. Hatte vor mit Spraydosen zu arbeiten, Sprich erst weiß und dann das Dekor.
Muss man abschließend zwingend Epoxid nehmen oder gibts auch irgendwas zum Sprühen? Bzw. reichen auch 20 Schichten Klarlack?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, habe mich nun auch erstmals mit dem Selbstbau beschäftigt.
> Wahnsinn was da an Zeit drauf geht und die Rohlinge sind noch nichtmal fertig...
> Der eine soll ein Buster Jerk in 10cm sein und der andere ein Piketime Bufallo, ebenfalls 10 cm.
> 
> ...


 
Wen du länger Freude an deinen Jerks haben willst , dann nimmst du 

A : möglichst kein Fichten,-oder Kiefernholz

B : imprägnierst deine Rohlinge vorm Ausbleien/Grundieren

C : verwendest dicken und widerstandsfähigen Abschlußlack wie eben Epoxy !

Alles andere funzt auch , verkürzt aber die Lebensdauer deines Köders , bzw. die Anzahl der damit fangbaren Fische .

Gerade wenn du , wie es mir scheint , nicht bereit bist , einen großen Arbeitsaufwand zu betreiben , solltest du doch eigentlich alle Arbeitsschritte und Materialien auf's Optimum bringen , ........so ist der Kosten/Nutzen-Aufwand am effektivsten , ....oder ?

@ west1

Ist mir auch erst kürzlich aufgefallen , das man mit den finnischen Schaufeln vorsichtig sein muß , Hubert , ........ die sind anscheinend eher für lange , schlanke Körper gedacht , ...aber zu groß dürfen sie anscheinend auch nicht sein ,..... die Formel "größere Schaufel : intensiveres Wobbleln" geht anscheinend nicht kontinuierlich auf !

......und mit dem Buch muß ich wohl bis zur Rente warten #c|bigeyes:q !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, ich bin sehr wohl bereit da Zeit reinzustecken, mich hats nur gewundert dass es dermaßen lange dauert biss man den Köder so zugeschliffen hat bis er einem persönlicht "taugt".

Mit was soll ich ihn impregnieren?
Mit was kann man ihn grundieren?

Das Problem ist, dass ich kein Köderkarusell habe und somit keine Ahnung habe wie sich das Epoxid gleichmäßig verteilen soll....

Das Holz weiß ich gar nicht was es ist, hatte die Platten noch daheim rumstehen, bin mir am überlegen Balsa zu holen.
Das mit dem ausbleien ist auch so eine Sache, muss ich noch sehn wie ich die passenden Stellen finde.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , ........ die sind anscheinend eher für lange , schlanke Körper gedacht , ...aber zu groß dürfen sie anscheinend auch nicht sein ,..... die Formel "größere Schaufel : intensiveres Wobbleln" geht anscheinend nicht kontinuierlich auf !


Ja die, die ich schon in Videos gesehen hab waren lang ..., da muss ich mir mal bei den Striborglern ein paar Formen abgucken. 



> .....und mit dem Buch muß ich wohl bis zur Rente warten #c|bigeyes:q !



So lang noch, dann erleb ichs ja nicht mehr, schade. :m:q


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin sehr wohl bereit da Zeit reinzustecken, mich hats nur gewundert dass es dermaßen lange dauert biss man den Köder so zugeschliffen hat bis er einem persönlicht "taugt".
> 
> Mit was soll ich ihn impregnieren?
> Mit was kann man ihn grundieren?
> ...


 
Du solltest deine Zeit erstmal nutzen um dich hier einzulesen. Wenn dies geschehen ist, fang doch einfach mal mit dem Roach-Jerk an. www.lurebuilding.nl


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mich schon etwas eingelesen und bei dem Buster weiß ich von ner Schablone her wo die Bebleiung hin muss.

Ich finde da nichts wo steht wie man die Bebleiung ermittelt oder welche Grundierung verwendet wird.

Grundsätzlich ist die Seite wirklich gut, allerdings finde ich keine Abschnitte die meine Fragen beantworten, speziell ob es auch ohne Köderkarusell geht.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## bafoangler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn du mit Holz arbeitest gibt es keine Standard-Anleitung, wo die Bebleiung hin muss. Das geht nur bei homogenem Material, wo der Auftrieb immer gleich ist. Bei Holz kann auch an verschiedenen Stellen des selben Brettes die Dichte und somit der Auftrieb stark variieren. Da hilft nur ein Becken mit Wasser, Klebeband und ein wenig Muße.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke dafür, dann heißts wohl erstmal ausprobieren. Mit was soll ich den Köder Grundieren?

Und habe ich eine Möglichkeit das Epoxid gleichmäßig ohne Köderkarussel aufzutragen?


----------



## bafoangler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab ein Köderrad. 
@Dimai macht das allerdings ohne soweit ich weiß. Er hat auch schon einige Male geschrieben, wie. Einige Male Umhängen, zudem einen Schnellhärter fürs Epoxy. Ich müsste da 6 Stunden lang die Baits umhängen, da lobe ich mir das Karussell.

Ich grundiere meine Jerks mit Epoxy. Allerdings mache ich vorher die "Wasserbehandlung".
Also, Rohling schleifen, dann schmirgeln, dann kurz unter Wasser tauchen (>1sek), sofort abtrocknen und trocknen lassen. Wieder schmirgeln, dann Prozedur wiederholen. Nach 2-3 Durchgängen richten sich kaum mehr Fasern auf, das Holz ist so ganz gut gegen Wasser geschützt. Nun packe ich eine Schicht Epoxy auf den Jerk. Dann Ausbleien, noch ne Schicht Epoxy, dann lackieren und nochmal 3 Schichten.

Manche machen nen Leinölfirnis und sonstige Spirenzchen.
Bei den Jerkbaits mache ich gesamt 5 Schichten Epoxy, das ist mir Versiegelung genug. Wenn der Panzer durchbrochen wird, kann ich den Bait entweder wegwerfen (dann ist der altgedient....) oder mit 100er Sandpapier anschleifen und nochmal ne Schicht Epoxy draufpacken. Schaut dann aus wie neu. 
Achso, das Ausformen eines Jerk-Rohlings dauert so 15min mit hartem Holz wie Eiche, Esche oder Buche und 5min mit Fichte. Zumindest bei Baits, die keine konkave Rundung aufweisen. Ohne Bandschleifer allerdings zieht sich die Geschichte mehr.


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....... wiegesagt , ......ich hab' hier so ziemlich alles schon 'mal geschrieben , .....und manchmal hab' ich auch keine Lust mehr , mich andauernd zu wiederholen .

Ich weiß , das es ziemlich aufwendig ist , sich hier durchzuwuseln , ......aber im Vergleich zur Erlangung meiner eigenen Erfahrungen , die ich mir in gut 15 Jahren OHNE Internet und nur mit wenig Literatur angeeignet habe , 
ist das dann doch ein recht geringer Aufwand , hier 'n paar Stunden drin zu scrollen und zu lesen , .......ich hab' da'n jungen Arbeitskollegen , der sitzt das ganze WE vor einigen Ballerspielen am PC ,  mit kaum Schlaf , ...das ist viel härter :q!

              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## m4Tze (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

alta ich bin fertig, ich hab alle seiten hier durch, und fühl mich wie ein heimwerker GOTT

who the fuck is tim taylor  ?!

und ganke an alle hier drinne, ich hab so bock nun eigene zu bauen,
und das werd ich auch machen, und dann fang ich damit, und dann, auf
"neu deutsch" gesagt:" ich schwöre euch mir wird so einer abgehn"

und GZ an so manche hier, ihr habt da echt ein paar sau geile wobbler jerks und und und gemacht, die kork idee u.a fand ich auch sehr geil,von wem auch immer die noch war 
ich werd nun aus einer mikrowelle vielleicht noch ein neues headset baun, aber lasst euch mal überraschen, und seit auch gespannt auf meine wobbler vom fußboden mit viel liebe zum detail

habt ihr atm vll i.welche shops wo es nützliches zum bauen im angebot gerade gibt ?

soo long heimwerker könig
matze mit der 4


----------



## tegel82 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Man hier bekommt man ja echt Winterbastel-Laune


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



m4Tze schrieb:


> alta ich bin fertig,



Ich auch, mit den vieren hier.

Sind aus Nepo Hartschaum, länge 10cm, schwimmend


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...............Super gemacht , Hubert#6#6#6 , .......ich komm' mit meinen aktuellen Wobbels momentan leider nicht weiter , ...habe 'ne Schleimbeutelentzündung im rechten Ellenbogen , der Arm ist fixiert , ........is' nicht mit Anmalen und so !

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter!:m

Hatte mir schon gedacht das da was ist, weil du zu Arbeitszeiten hier geschrieben hast.

Wünsche dir gute Besserung! #6


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!:m
> 
> Hatte mir schon gedacht das da was ist, weil du zu Arbeitszeiten hier geschrieben hast.
> 
> Wünsche dir gute Besserung! #6


 
Danke , Hubert , .......muß jetzt erstmal wieder zum Doc !

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schade, hatte eigentlich auf ne kurze Antwort gehofft, aber dann wühl ich mal 600 Seiten Thread durch, hat nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, sind aber verdammt viele Seiten


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Schade, hatte eigentlich auf ne kurze Antwort gehofft, aber dann wühl ich mal 600 Seiten Thread durch, hat nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, sind aber verdammt viele Seiten



Es hat auch nichts mit Faulheit zu tun, wenns hier mal keine Antwort auf Fragen gibt die schon Xmal auf den letzten 30 - 40 Seiten beantwortet wurden. #c


----------



## reticulatus (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hab jetzt auch Makrolon von einem Bekannten bekommen, der damit beruflich zu tun hat(Terraristikbau etc) .

@PikeHunter_Fabi

Als Grundierung benutze ich einen weißen Kunstharz- bzw Acryllack.

Bevor ich mein Köderrad fertig hatte , habe ich einen "Galgen " benutzt, zu sehen auf Bild zwei, sowohl beim Grundieren, als auch beim farblichen Gestalten oder eben auch beim Epoxieren, es wurde alles mit dem Pinsel aufgetragen.


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt auch Makrolon von einem Bekannten bekommen, der damit beruflich zu tun hat(Terraristikbau etc) .
> 
> @PikeHunter_Fabi
> 
> ...


Dann kanns ja jetzt weiter gehen!#6

PS: Andy da du ja weiße Farbe hast, der Fensterrahmen hinter dem Galgen hätte auch mal nen neuen Anstrich nötig.


----------



## reticulatus (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dann kanns ja jetzt weiter gehen!#6
> 
> PS: Andy da du ja weiße Farbe hast, der Fensterrahmen hinter dem Galgen hätte auch mal nen neuen Anstrich nötig.


Ja, jetzt kanns weitergehen.

Zu P.S.:

Da es im Bastel-/Abstellzimmer ist, ist es nicht so schlimm.
Zudem werden die Fenster dieses Jahr ausgetauscht, renovieren wäre also unnötige Arbeit.


----------



## davis (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@West: Erstklassige Arbeit!! Sag mal wieviele Eigenbauten hast du schon übern Daumen gepeilt gebaut?? |bigeyes

So, kann zwar derzeit nicht so wie ich will aber da ich kürzlich noch 4 Köder vorbereitet hatte kann ich diese nun gemächlich fertig anpinseln, epoxieren etc.

Der hier ist schon fast fertig...




...und unten steht auch drauf wem der gehört!   




Dekor "black perch"...muss aber noch die Aufnahme für nen Twisterschwanz machen!

Ein ähnlicher dreht gerade im Rad im Dekor "walley"





Und an denen pinsel ich noch rum...








...und weil immer alle meinen meine Köder grinsen so freundlich hab ich mal einen
"bad look" gewählt!  :lol: 




Der Wobbel erhält das Highlight aber erst noch...

greetz


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Geile Teile , kommt echt gut mit dem Glitter#6#6#6 !

Hast du den Hecht schon getestet , .......frage nur , weil für mich die Schnuröse etwas hoch sitzt ?

                   Saubere Arbeit#6 , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heut' morgen 'mal 'n Bild für'nen amerikanischen Sammler gemacht , ...den kleinen "Globe" aus 1 1/2 Kunststoff-Korken hatte ich hier glaub'ich schon 'mal gepostet(oder im alten Thread) , den anderen aber noch nicht , soweit ich mich erinnern kann .

Vor ca. 10 Jahren hab' ich so einige von diesen "Globes" gebaut , fast alle für den "Export":q , ........ich selber hab' die Dinger kaum gefischt(obwohl 'n Holländer damals mit einem meiner "Globes" 'n 1,26m Monsterhecht erwischt hatte) , .........einfach weil die mit ihren breiten Propellern immer nicht in meine Köderboxen passten !

Da mußte ich dann ja Abhilfe schaffen und habe einfach einen "Globe" mit faltbaren Propellerblättern konstruiert , ....das Prinzip habe ich einfach von den Aufhängungen  der Metallflügel des alten "Heddon Crazy Crawler" übernommen .

Der Köder funzt so einwandfrei , braucht kaum Anlauf um zuverlässig zu arbeiten , durch die Fliehkraft richten sich die Blätter zuverlässig auf , ...bei langsamerer Einholgeschwindigkeit klappern sie sogar durch ihr mechanisches Spiel noch etwas .

Habe den Köder um 2005 oder so 'mal einen Sommer lang mitgeschleppt , ......gefangen hatte ich darauf aber nix , seit dem liegt er im Keller 'rum und wartet auf 'ne 2. Chance :q!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> @PikeHunter_Fabi
> 
> Als Grundierung benutze ich einen weißen Kunstharz- bzw Acryllack.
> 
> Bevor ich mein Köderrad fertig hatte , habe ich einen "Galgen " benutzt, zu sehen auf Bild zwei, sowohl beim Grundieren, als auch beim farblichen Gestalten oder eben auch beim Epoxieren, es wurde alles mit dem Pinsel aufgetragen.



Danke für die Antwort #6
Habe mir jetzt auch Lack geholt, am Freitag wird grundiert und am Samstag das Dekor aufgetragen.

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Vorrichtung gebaut, ein Podest auf dem Stäbe sitzen, diese Stäbe kommen in das Loch für den hinteren Drilling, somit stehen die Köder "aufrecht". 
Hatte da lediglich bedenken, dass dann das Harz verläuft und sich nicht gleichmäßig härtet.

Habe noch Epoxidharz von der Bootsreperatur über, dürfte auch gehn oder?

Anbei noch ein paar Rohlinge von Heute.
Eine Grandma, ein Eigenentwurf Jerk, und 4 Piketime Nachbauten. Morgen wird ausgebleit und neue Rohlinge angefertigt. 
Habe richtig Blut geleckt :k

http://img59.*ih.us/img59/9692/rohlinge2.gif

Bin gespannt wie das mit dem Ausbleien funktionieren wird.
Ziehen die Rohlinge nicht Wasser wenn ich sie jetzt so ins Wasser tu oder soll ich sie davor mit Impregnierspray einsprühen? Oder gleich ne Schicht Lack rauf?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort #6
> Habe mir jetzt auch Lack geholt, am Freitag wird grundiert und am Samstag das Dekor aufgetragen.
> 
> Habe mir jetzt auch eine Vorrichtung gebaut, ein Podest auf dem Stäbe sitzen, diese Stäbe kommen in das Loch für den hinteren Drilling, somit stehen die Köder "aufrecht".
> ...


 
Ösen , Springringe Haken , Schaufeln und bei Jerk's 'ne Spinnstange(ersatzweise große Büroklammer) montieren und temporär lackieren , .......ob's Spray funzt , kann ich nicht sagen .

                 Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oke, heißt eigentlich erst alles fertig machen bis auf das finsih, dann mach ich erstma die Grundierung drauf, dürfte ja zumindest Wasserabweisend sein, nebenbei probier ich noch das Impregnierspray welches ich hier rumstehen hab.

Mach richtig süchtig!


Gruß Fabi


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @West: Erstklassige Arbeit!! Sag mal wieviele Eigenbauten hast du schon übern Daumen gepeilt gebaut?? |bigeyes



Danke! :m Deine sehen aber besser aus! #6#6#6

Hab keine Ahnung wie viel Eigenbauten ich hab, ein paar halt. :q

Trotz das ich jedes Jahr ein paar verschenke und ab und zu mal einen hängen lass werden es immer mehr. Ich hatte mir vorgenommen diesen Winter so ca. 50 Stück zu bauen, wenn ich aber so weiter mach wie die letzte Zeit werden es eh doppelt so viel. #c
Heute hab ich mich ein wenig gebremst, heute früh habe ich nur die hier gebunden 






und vorhin noch den Wobb gebaut und gerade ausgebleit.






Dieter hast du bei den Globes am hinteren Teil ne Bauchnut rein geschnitten oder hängt der Bauchdrilling an einer Doppelöse wie beim Whirlygig?



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Oke, heißt eigentlich erst alles fertig machen bis auf das finsih, dann mach ich erstma die Grundierung drauf, dürfte ja zumindest Wasserabweisend sein, nebenbei probier ich noch das Impregnierspray welches ich hier rumstehen hab.
> 
> Mach richtig süchtig!
> 
> ...



Ja alles montieren, dann grundieren (Wasserfest machen) und dann ausbleien.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Drillinge sehen richtig klasse aus! Top Arbeit #6
Werde die ersten wohl mit dem Quetschblei bebleien, heißt ich muss ein Loch bohren, welches ich nachher wieder versiegel oder?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## King Esox (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
erst mal vielen Dank an die gesamte "Wobblerbaugemeinde" für die vielen nützlichen Informationen, Link´s,  Vorlagen, Schablonen,.... die hier im Besenstiel I +II stehen! #6


Der 1. Jerk war noch mit Spraydose + Edding bemalt, bei weiteren Versuchen jetzt im Winter habe ich mich mal an Fotofinish gewagt (klasse Vorlagen von Bondex) und erste Experimente mit Airbrush gemacht.

Martin


----------



## davis (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West: Thx! Der Wobbler hat mal ne geile Form! Erinnert mich spontan an nen Anglerfisch, riesen Kopf und hinten dünn!

@Diemai: Nee du noch nicht, dachte ich setz mal bei einem die Öde hoch der sollte doch dann flächen laufen oder!?

@King: Schöne Arbeit!

Greetz


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , diese Modelle hab' ich immer mit von zwei Seiten ausgeführter Bohrung und der eingelassenen Doppelöse gebaut , durch die der Drahtschaft geführt wird .

Hinten hab' ich die Bohrung etwas aufgebohrt und zum Verschließen der hinteren Hakenöse eine kleine Spirale um den Schaft gewickelt , die dann in dem aufgebohrten Teil zu liegen kommt , ...so kann der Kleber perfekt in der Spirale greifen und die Achse sitzt später bombenfest .

Wenn's dir aber mehr liegt , könntest du durchaus auch mit 'nem Schlitz arbeiten , .......ich hab' das aber nie gemacht , da die Bohrung für mich praktischer ist , .....außerdem bin ich der Meinung , das der Köder mit einer Bohrung etwas mehr Auftrieb behält , ...ist aber vielleicht auch nur Ansichtssache .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @West: Thx! Der Wobbler hat mal ne geile Form! Erinnert mich spontan an nen Anglerfisch, riesen Kopf und hinten dünn!
> 
> @Diemai: Nee du noch nicht, dachte ich setz mal bei einem die Öde hoch der sollte doch dann flächen laufen oder!?
> 
> ...


 
Flacher würde er bei niedrigerer Öse laufen ,..... aber wenn die Öse zu hoch sitzt , wird der Wasserdruck auf den Teil der Tauchfläche/Schaufel , der unter der Öse ist , zu hoch und drückt den Köder herum , so das er sich auf den Rücken dreht .

.....hat mit Hebelwirkung um die Öse zu tun , habe ich hier auch schon 'mal irgendwo beschrieben .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter, hatte mirs schon gedacht dass du sie mit der Doppelöse gebaut hast.



diemai schrieb:


> Wenn's dir aber mehr liegt , könntest du durchaus auch mit 'nem Schlitz arbeiten , .......



Ich probiere es mal mit dem Schlitz, säge den Körper aber nur etwa das untere drittel auf, an den Enden bis zur Mitte natürlich.
Vielleicht verliert er so nicht so viel Auftrieb.


----------



## GFT (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
es wird Zeit, dass *ich mich mal bei allen*, die hier immer wieder erklären, zeigen, helfen, ........... und ihre Eigenkreationen einstelle, *bedanke.*
Seit langer Zeit lese ich hier still mit und bastel in meiner Kellerwerkstatt eigene Kunstköder.
Ich habe tolle Fische, mit selbstgebauten Ködern gefangen.
Doppelte Freude!!!!




Danke und nette Grüße
Olaf


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Olaf super Wobbs in schönen grellen Farben hast du da! #6#6#6 
Mir gefallen sie!


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf super Wobbs in schönen grellen Farben hast du da! #6#6#6
> Mir gefallen sie!


 

..............da kann ich nur lauthals zustimmen #6#6#6, ......herzlich willkommen hier im Thread :m!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastler
Auch von mir großes Lob an Davis, King Esox und an Dich Olaf. 
Wirklich klasse Köder.

Und auch noch wenn auch ein bischen später Lob an west1.
Deine zuletzt gezeigten gefallen mir auch außerordentlich gut.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## Frosch38 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da habt ihr ja wieder schöne Dinge gebaut. Wann wird es denn eigentlich wieder milder. Ich muß Harz bestellen, aber bei den Temperaturen #d . Die Teile stapeln sich langsam.
@ diemai gute Besserung


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ diemai gute Besserung


 
.............danke schön:m !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn das basteln bei Stromausfall im dunklen Keller nicht möglich ist, wird halt am Laptop ein Video gebastelt. 

[youtube1]rRhQ0jTsFnc[/youtube1]​


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Tolles Video , Hubert , ......mit voll passendem Soundtrack #6!

......haben bei euch die Stromleitungen schlappgemacht ?

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Tolles Video , Hubert , ......mit voll passendem Soundtrack #6!
> 
> ...



Danke Dieter! :m

Heute Morgen als ich auf deinen Betrag bei Blinker bauen antworten wollte war aufs mal der Strom weg.
Hab keine Ahnung wieso, die 5cm Schnee, dies heute Nacht hingeworfen hat werden wohl kaum der Grund sein. #c


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter! :m
> 
> Heute Morgen als ich auf deinen Betrag bei Blinker bauen antworten wollte war aufs mal der Strom weg.
> Hab keine Ahnung wieso, die 5cm Schnee, dies heute Nacht hingeworfen hat werden wohl kaum der Grund sein. #c


 
.............nee , bestimmt nich'|kopfkrat , .......vielleicht 'n Wasserrohrbruch , wobei sie beim Reparieren die Stromleitung mit gekappt haben ?

                            Viel Glück , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............nee , bestimmt nich'|kopfkrat , .......vielleicht 'n Wasserrohrbruch , wobei sie beim Reparieren die Stromleitung mit gekappt haben ?
> 
> Viel Glück , Dieter#h



So was kenn ich :q könnte gut möglich sein!

Die Elektriker die dann zum flicken kommen haben übrigens ganz gutes Schmirgelpapier dabei, hab ein paar Streifen davon im Keller liegen. :q


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin Jungs 
nach langer Pause melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Echt schöne Wobbler habt ihr da wieder gebaut in letzter Zeit. Leider kann ich nicht mehr so oft in meine Werkstatt, da ich nach Rostock in ein Mehrfamilenhaus gezogen bin.... trotzdem lese ich immer noch fleißig unseren Basteltröööt


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Hannes , schade für dich das die Zeit fehlt. #d Aber bestimmt werden wir noch was sehen von dir oder. |wavey:


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Moin Moin Jungs
> nach langer Pause melde ich mich auch mal wieder. Echt schöne Wobbler habt ihr da wieder gebaut in letzter Zeit. Leider kann ich nicht mehr so oft in meine Werkstatt, da ich nach Rostock in ein Mehrfamilenhaus gezogen bin.... trotzdem lese ich immer noch fleißig unseren Basteltröööt


 
...............auch da kann man basteln:m!

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe meine Harzreste zusammengesucht und gestern mein Karussell mal wirklich ausgelastet,mehr ging nicht. :q Mit dem Ergebniss bin ich auch zufrieden.






















:m


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat leider die anderen Bilder nicht genommen also hier noch zwei.


----------



## west1 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch

Schöne Köder! #6#6#6

Mit was hast du die eckigen schwarze punkte auf der Forelle gemacht?

Bei mir drehen auch noch ein paar neue ihre Runden.


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das ist einer mit Fotofinish. Der Luftpinsel bringt diese Feinheiten nicht.


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

............sehr schöne Teile #6#6, ...da kannst du wirklich zufrieden sein , .......und das Forellendekor ist echt top#6 !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lukasbrings (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend ! 

Ich habe wieder mal 4 neue Wobbler gebaut und auch mit Fotofinish bzw. Alufolie versehen ! 
Was ich Trottel natürlich vergessen habe , ist das VERDAMMTE BLEI zu versenken !

Könnt ihr wenn ich Bilder mit größe und Dicke reinstelle mir sagen wo und wieviel Blei reinmuss und vlt auch Tipps für die Schaufeln geben ? das habe ich noch nie gemacht ...

Ich hoffe auf Hilfe der erfahrenen Wobblergurus !

mfg 

Lukas !


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Guten Abend !
> 
> Ich habe wieder mal 4 neue Wobbler gebaut und auch mit Fotofinish bzw. Alufolie versehen !
> Was ich Trottel natürlich vergessen habe , ist das VERDAMMTE BLEI zu versenken !
> ...


 
Mit Schaufeln und Gewichtspositionen eventuell , ....aber nicht so ohne Weiteres mit dem Gewicht des nötigen Ballastes  .......das ist extrem materialabhängig .

Es gibt da zwar so'ne Versuchsanordnung mit genau skaliertem Wasserbehälter und Briefwaage , glaub'ich , .......aber das bekomme ich nicht mehr zusammen , ...von wegen Wasserverdrängung auf's spezifische Gewicht von Wasser , Körpermaterial und Blei umrechnen und so , ......hab' ich irgendwann 'mal auf TackleUnderground gelesen . 

Ich trimme meine Wobbs immer individuell aus , ...geht beim Naturmaterial Holz eigentlich auch nicht anders .

Kannst du jetzt ja auch noch machen , ....in dein voreiliges Finish Löcher 'reinbohren mußt du ja sowieso , wenn du deine Wobbler nicht nur an die Wand hängen willst .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lukasbrings (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja wunderbar !

Ich muss nur mal gucken wie ich das mit dem Bilder reinstellen mache ! ich guck mal in der sufu !

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Lukasbrings (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ! 

Das hier sind meine Wobbler !
Erst ganz simple Ausführungen aber es wird schon werden !


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Lukasbrings

Also , bei der "GrandMa" in rot/weiß kommen ein oder zwei Ballast-Gewichte etwas hinter die erste , rote Hakenöse , .....der Köder soll noch mit ca. 1/4 seines Körpervolumens aus dem Wasser schauen , dabei natürlich einigermaßen horizontal zu liegen kommen .

Der Winkel der Schaufel ist etwas zu stumpf(beim Original sind's ca. 45°) , daher wird der Wobbler flacher laufen und mehr flanken , eventuell sogar umschlagen , .......falls das trotz ausreichender Bebleiung passiert , die Schaufel etwas kürzen oder besser noch , .....falls möglich , etwas nach vorne biegen .

Aber wiegesagt , immer individuell im Wassereimer ausbleien , indem man die Gewichte zunächst mit Isolierband an entsprechender Stelle der vorlackierten Rohlinge anklebt , .......Haken und eventuell auch Spinnstangen(bei Jerkbaits) sollten hierbei montiert sein .

Bei den vier bauchigen Ködern(2 X Weißfisch , 1 X camou , 1 X Karpfen) kommt der Ballast an den tiefsten Punkt des Bauches , da hat er am meisten "Kiel-Effekt" .

Schaufeln würde ich etwas hinter den Nasenspitzen unter 30° bis 45° anbringen , die Schnurösen etwas davor(zwischen Nasenspitze und Schaufel) , aber noch unter der Nasenspitze .

.......oder sie gleich als Jerkbait ohne Schaufel langsam sinkend ausbleien, ........1 Stück konzentrierter Ballast ebenfalls etwa an oben genannter Stelle , es sollte aber wieder individuell ausgetrimmt werden .

.........warum haben die alle eigentlich keine Bauchöse ?

Bei dem Wobb mit Alufolie 'drauf wird's schwierig , ........durch seine krumme Körperform und die breite Schwanzpartie hat er eine Tendenz zu sehr starkem wobbeln , aber auch sehr einfachem Umschlagen eingebaut bekommen .

Außerdem sitzt die Schnuröse auch ungünstig !

Mit einer bis zu 30° nach unten weisenden Schaufel wird er sofort in Drehung geraten , da hilft auch kein Ballast mehr , ........ich würde eine schmale ,  nur leicht über die Körperbreite herausragende Schaufel unter 55° bis 70° nach vorne weisend anbringen , den Schlitz etwa zwischen dem blauen Mund und dem Kinnansatz der Folie gesetzt , eher weiter runter als zu hoch .

Die Schnuröse dann auch möglichst dicht an die Schaufel versetzen .

Die Schaufel nicht zu kurz machen(kürzen kann man sie später beim Testen immer noch) , .......der Ballast kommt vor die Bauchöse , ...wieder individuell ausbleien .

Diese Körperform ist eher etwas für Tieftaucher , die ihre Öse AUF der(größeren) Schaufel haben !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich hab auch mal wieder was fertig.:q

Zwei mit einer einfachen Bemalung, 10cm lang






und zwei mit einem etwas besseren finish , 8cm lang.


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ...deine Wobbler werden immer schöner #6#6#6!

                             Super , ...Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## davis (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert: Erste Sahne!!


----------



## Lukasbrings (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank !

Den Grandma wobbler habe ich bebleit der wird jetzt in die badewanne gelassen und den Rest mache ich gleich auch fertig !

Vielen Dank !


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> 
> Den Grandma wobbler habe ich bebleit der wird jetzt in die badewanne gelassen und den Rest mache ich gleich auch fertig !
> 
> Vielen Dank !


 
.............viel Glück , .......und immer schön testen , bevor du das Blei endgültig einsetzt , ........vor'm Weiterbearbeiten nach dem Testen im Wasser immer schön trocknen lassen , zur Not auf'er Heizung oder sogar mit'm Fön(du scheinst es ja eilig zu haben:m) .

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

gestern gings auch mal wieder ans Basteln, heute gehts weiter.

Als erstes wurden die verschiedenen Makrolontauchschaufeln ausgesägt und abgeschmirgelt in die Wobbler geklebt, verspachtelt und heute früh abgeschmirgelt.
Die Grundierung kommt jetzt dann rauf, anschließend wird evtl heute noch bemalt bzw die Köder anderweitig gestaltet.

Wenn es in den Tagesablauf paßt, werden auch noch gleich ein paar neue Rohlinge geschnitzt und geglättet, mal sehen was der Tag so bringt.

@ all

Sind ja wieder einige schöne Wobbler und Jerks mit dabei.


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Männer!:m



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Hubert , ...deine Wobbler werden immer schöner #6#6#6!
> 
> Super , ...Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter ab und zu lass ich mir beim basteln halt ein bissel Zeit, die nächsten können schon wieder schlimmer aussehen. :q


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Männer!:m
> 
> 
> 
> Dieter ab und zu lass ich mir beim basteln halt ein bissel Zeit, die nächsten können schon wieder schlimmer aussehen. :q


 

..............schlimmer geht's nimmer , Hubert:q:q:m!

.......habe soeben auch wieder einige Wobbels angepinselt , .....meinem Ellenbogen geht's wieder besser , ....hatte schon voll Entzugserscheinungen|bigeyes!

                                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............schlimmer geht's nimmer , Hubert:q:q:m!


Warts ab! :q


> .......habe soeben auch wieder einige Wobbels angepinselt , .....meinem Ellenbogen geht's wieder besser , ....hatte schon voll Entzugserscheinungen|bigeyes!


Dann ists ja gut wenns wieder geht!#6

Hab vorhin auch 4Wobbs und die zwei Teile von einer Medusa angepinselt, nachher bekommen sie den ersten Epoxanstrich.


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..............hier mein neuestes Machwerk , ...die Bilder sind zwar schon älter , .......aber ich bin so begeistert , das ich es mit Hilfe meiner Tochter jetzt anscheinend kapiert habe , so'ne Foto's zu einem Video zusammenzuschustern , ....sogar mit Musik , die nicht GEMA-gefährdet ist:q !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMV2U3ZiVsE

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Lukasbrings (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai :

Meine Wobbler haben jetzt auch Bauchösen die hab iich einfach vergessen ich habe nur welche zum Lackieren eingebracht.

Bin grade dabei die Schnurösen einzubohren/kleben!

Ich habe jetzt nach dem diese Serie fertig ist vor den Belly Dog von Cormoran nach zubauen . ich habe mit dem Teil viele ( meist aber kleine ) Hechte gefangen.

Aber ist es nicht sau aufwendig so einen bauchigen Crankbait nach zu bauen ?
Welche Wobblerformen findet ihr denn fängig und einfach ?

Nächste Woche kommt mein 601er Epoxy mit dem 630er Schnellhärter.


mfg Lukas


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> @ Diemai :
> 
> 
> Aber ist es nicht sau aufwendig so einen bauchigen Crankbait nach zu bauen ?
> ...


 
....................Gut Ding will Weile haben#6 !

Am einfachsten sind :

-PN-Kid(Wobbler)
-GrandMa(Wobbler)
-Heiddy(sinkender Jerk)
-"Bügelbrett"(Diving Jerk vom Download von luremaking.com)
-Lucky13(Oberflächen-Chugger mit 0,5m Tauchaktion)
-Zara Spook(Oberflächenköder , DER klassische Stickbait)

Gefangen habe ich auf alle schon ,.........einfach 'mal googeln(bis auf's "Bügelbrett"  das ist meine persönliche Bezeichnung , hatte ich ja kürzlich hier beschrieben).

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin, ich hab mich auch mal am Jerkbaitbasteln versucht!

Und das sind dann auch mal meine ersten Versuche als Airbrushpistolero

Die Biester sind noch nicht epoxiert!


----------



## Hecht 1995 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versteh ich dich da richtig, dass das deine ersten sind?

Respekt! Sehen toll aus!

LG Lukas


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Man man man, arbeite mich gerade durch Ü600er Seiten! Respekt, was hier zusammengekommen ist!#6#6#6

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mal ein paar Gepinselte gebaut, daher weis ich, wie es vom Prinzip her läuft! Die sind aber meilenweit von denen hier entfernt.

Von den obigen Ergebnissen bin ich jetzt selbst erstaunt!


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

...mit Verlaub:m , ....aber du lügst doch , das können unmöglich deine ersten Airbrush-Wobbler sein|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat !

Oder kann es sein , das du sonst Motorhauben oder Motorad-Tanks sprühst ?

Sehen auf jeden Fall richtig top aus #6#6#6!


Willkommen hier im Thread , ......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## jannickb (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute ich hab mal ne frage: ich bin grade dabei mir miene ersten jerks zu basteln und wüsste gerne welchen draht ich für >20cm jerks nehmen sollte. ich weiß, dass im üblichen federstahl verwendet wird, aber gibts da unterschiede, oder kann ich da jeden nehmen? und wie bekommt ihr die ösen hin?? im allgemeinen sagt mir jeder, der (theoretisch) ahnung von stahl hat, dass man den draht erhitzen und in öl abschrecken muss, damit man so kleine ösen biegen kann.
wär super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, weil ich nicht glaube, dass das wirklich notwendig ist.


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> hey leute ich hab mal ne frage: ich bin grade dabei mir miene ersten jerks zu basteln und wüsste gerne welchen draht ich für >20cm jerks nehmen sollte. ich weiß, dass im üblichen federstahl verwendet wird, aber gibts da unterschiede, oder kann ich da jeden nehmen? und wie bekommt ihr die ösen hin?? im allgemeinen sagt mir jeder, der (theoretisch) ahnung von stahl hat, dass man den draht erhitzen und in öl abschrecken muss, damit man so kleine ösen biegen kann.
> wär super, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, weil ich nicht glaube, dass das wirklich notwendig ist.


 
Für so so große Jerks könnte 1,0mm V2A-Schweißdraht u. U. zu dünn sein , besonders die Schnuröse könnte sich bei der Masse des Köder beim andauernden Jerken da leicht verformen .

Ich würde dann eher auf 1,5mm V2A zurückgreifen , ...der läßt sich kalt auch noch zu Ösen biegen , die werden dann aber recht klobig und wiegen auch so Einiges .

Federstahl rostet , ..das mit dem Anlassen und Abschrecken ist nur dazu da , eine Feder , die kalt gebogen wurde , auch wirklich mit federnden Eigenschaften zu versehen , .......also ist diese Maßnahme für unsere Zwecke unerheblich .

Du kannst zwar auch V2A-Draht glühen , ...er wird dann zum Biegen weicher , ...bleibt allerdings auch weich und verliert damit an Festigkeit und unter Umständen auch seine rostfreien Eigenschaften .

Persönlich würde ich in deinem Fall lieber auf Schraubösen zurückgreifen , .....es gibt diese auch extra stark/groß , ......die werden in USA hauptsächlich für Muskie-Köder verwendet , sind aber m. E. für unseren Hecht nicht nötig , ...normale Schraubösen aus rostfreiem Stahl habe ja auch schon eine Drahtstärke von ca. 1,5mm !


Möchtest du verzirbelte Ösen oder ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem verwenden(nicht sehr praktisch für Jerkbaits) ?

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Herzlich Willkommen hier im Thread !


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Deep Down
> 
> ...mit Verlaub:m , ....aber du lügst doch , das können unmöglich deine ersten Airbrush-Wobbler sein|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat !
> 
> ...



Danke fürs Willkommen!

Aber das sind wirklich meine ersten Brushversuche überhaupt!  Ich hab natürlich vorher viel Infos gesammelt und ein bißchen youtube gesehen. Dann mit der Technik vertraut gemacht, Material gesammelt und dann umsichtig mit hohem Anspruch an sich selbst losgelegt. 
Früher hab ich mal mit Spraydosen lackiert, aber das ist echt nicht vergleichbar, aber abkleben, Masken etc kennt man dann natürlich schon!
Und schaut mal hin, da sind aber auch (noch) keine feinen Linien oder sonstige Tricks bei!

Derzeit einfach so ein günstiges Güde "Profi"-Set in Gebrauch! Lackiert wird überwiegend mit wasserverdünnbarem Acryllack aus dem Baumarkt.

Rohlinge hab ich früher schon mal gemacht, diese auch ausgebleit  und angepinselt.


----------



## jannickb (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey danke für die antwort. warum sollte das durchgehende system für jerkbaits nich gut sein?? wegen der des benötigten materials, oder warum sonst?? an sich hatte ich nicht vor schraubösen zu benutzen, weil ich den dingern nich ganz vertrau...


----------



## diemai (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> hey danke für die antwort. warum sollte das durchgehende system für jerkbaits nich gut sein?? wegen der des benötigten materials, oder warum sonst?? an sich hatte ich nicht vor schraubösen zu benutzen, weil ich den dingern nich ganz vertrau...


 
Ein durchgehendes Drahtsystem könnte eventuell beim Einbetten des Ballastes nach dem Austarieren in Wege sein , jedenfalls bei nicht so hochrückigen Körperformen , .......man müßte dann mit erhöhtem Aufwand den Ballast links und rechts von Bauchschlitz , wo dann ja das Drahtsytem sitzt , einarbeiten , .........läßt sich zwar bei Wobblern und besonders bei Swimbaits manchmal nicht vermeiden , ....halte ich für Jerkbaits aber für unnötig .

Du kannst diesen Schraubösen ruhig vertrauen(Edelstahl , nicht Messing) , ........wenn man sie richtig einsetzt(Gewinde-Kerndurchmesser vorbohren , Tiefe je nach Weichheit des Materials , ...mit Epoxy und Klebepfropf am Bauch auf den ersten Millimetern unterhalb der Öse) halten sie bombenfest , ...ferner kann man sie auch noch unter einem Winkel eindrehen(Schnuröse und Schwanzöse) , so das der Zug nicht ganz linear ausgeübt wird .

Ich rede hier natürlich von speziellen Köderschraubösen mit Schaftlängen von 2-4 cm , ...nicht den kurzen Dingern aus'm Baumarkt , ....die sind eh' nur aus galvanisiertem Stahl oder aus Messing .

Selbst verzwirbelte Eigenbau-Ösen halten , richtig eingeklebt und mit entsprechender Schaftlänge , schon enormen Zugkräften stand , .......bei meinem 1,17m PB Hecht gab's jedenfalls keine Probleme mit den Schraubösen , ...nicht mal die 1,5mm Alulippe , worauf die Schnuröse saß , hatte sich verbogen , ....nicht das kleinste bißchen !

@ Deep Down

Hut ab vor deinen Airbrush-Künsten , ...du hast's echt 'drauf#6#6#6 !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das sind dann auch mal meine ersten Versuche als Airbrushpistolero



Für die ersten sind die Top! #6#6#6 Bin schon gespannt was wir da, mit ein wenig mehr Übung, noch zusehen bekommen!

Ich hab heute nach ca. 100 Einsätzen mit dem Behnke Zeugs, die beiden Paare in ihren wohlverdienten Ruhestand entlassen. :q


----------



## davis (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

@Deep: Auch hier nochmal Daumen ganz hoch! #6

So, hat sich alles etwas hingezogen aber nun bin ich fertig.
Hier mal die drei Diver in Formation:









Um die Twisterschwänze zu befestigen habe ich am Heck Edelstahlschrauben mit
relativ grobem Gewinde eingeklebt. Das hält prima wie sich heraus stellte, haben 
versuchsweise mal einen Schwanz drauf geschraubt. Ein Tröpfchen Sekundenkleber 
zusätzlich kann aber nicht schaden.





Und hier nun mein Spezialprojekt:




Zweiteiliger Crank mit Flossen aus Fell! Hatte ich so noch nie gesehen und wollte mal was neues
probieren. War zwar etwas Gefummel aber sieht nun doch ganz ansehnlich aus das Teil!
Ist ein Floater der dann bei den Spinstops die Flossen aufpuschen soll...bin gespannt wie
das im Wasser aussieht! 








Die Flossen sind aus orange-schwarzen Rabbit Strips, die Augen aus geteilten, perlmutfarbenen
Perlen.

greetz


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön gemacht, Davis#6#6#6

Der Flossenwobbel gefällt mir besonders gut.

Vor zwei Jahren musste ich meiner Frau mal nen Stickbait bauen den sie selbst bemalen (gestalten) wollte, dabei raus kam dann der Drag Queen Stick. :q


----------



## davis (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert: Und ich dachte schon das meiner radikal aussieht!! |bigeyes:q #6 Habt ihr damit denn auch mal gefischt mit dem "Clown-Huhn"?? :m


----------



## west1 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @Hubert: Und ich dachte schon das meiner radikal aussieht!! |bigeyes:q #6 Habt ihr damit denn auch mal gefischt mit dem "Clown-Huhn"?? :m



Nein, der steht nur so im Regal rum.:q


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar neue.

Länge 6cm






Länge 10cm






Länge 17 cm


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht schlecht was wieder gebaut wurde #6#6#6

Frage zu diesem Jerkrohling. Was würde passieren wenn ich ihm hinten eine kleine Flosse einklebe. Ändert sich das lafverhalten oder schlägt er dann immer noch zur Seite aus?


----------



## Josef87 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down, Davis, West, wirklich schöne Köder, bin sehr beeindruckt.

Habe mich auch mal an einen Holzköder gewagt, wird ein Oberflächenköder, lauft auch ganz gut, Walk the dog mäßig.

11cm














Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch gescheite einschraubbare Ösen anschaffen, oder ich versenk ne Drahtachse in einen gesägten Schlitz. Nur mal schauen wie ich die dann verspachtel.

Mein Respekt an alle die soviele und dann noch hochwertige Holzköder schnitzen, bei mir war das schon echt aufwändig. Der Köder besteht aus Buche, einem Besenstiel. Wenn man ein Bandschleifer hätte würde das sicher viel schneller gehen, als per Hand geschnitzt, aber so ist das auch gut.

Die Augen habe ich per Lötkolben eingebrand. Der soll aber noch farbe bekommen.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> oder ich versenk ne Drahtachse in einen gesägten Schlitz. Nur mal schauen wie ich die dann verspachtel.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZVrob5QYrI

Loch bohren reicht, so groß dass du die selbst gedrehte Öse mit etwas Druck rein drehen kannst. Die ersten ca. 5mm  bohrst du etwas größer auf, das Loch füllst du mit Epox, mit einem Draht das Epox gut ins untere Loch rein stochern, Schraube mit Epox einschmieren und rein drehen. Sollte anschließend im oberen dickeren Teil vom Loch noch Epox fehlen, vollends auffüllen, fertig.


----------



## Josef87 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi West, danke Dir, das ist ja super. Sowas hält dann auch nen großen Hecht fest?

Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.
Aber ich vertraue da Eurer Erfahrung.


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hi West, danke Dir, das ist ja super. Sowas hält dann auch nen großen Hecht fest?
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.
> Aber ich vertraue da Eurer Erfahrung.



Ja hält, außer in Balsa.


----------



## allegoric (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo Leute,

ich habe bisher immer meinen 5 Min Epoxy zum Überlackieren benutzt (das Zeug von Behnke).
Ich würde jetzt gern auf einen langsam trocknernden Epoxy ausweichen. Das muss aber noch für "ohne" Köderrad funktionieren. Jetzt gibt es dort 2 Sorten, einmal den 300er Epoxy und den 600er, jeweils mit einer unterschiedlichen Trocknungszeit der Härter.

Welchen davon könnt ihr mir empfehlen, der durch bloßes Umhängen gut funktioniert, nicht verfärbt und sich halt entsprechend gut verarbeiten lässt.

Danke 

@ West

sehr schön Köder! Funktioniert das mit dem Fluro oder verjagt das die Fische? Hast du damit schon mal gefangen. Ich kann mir das eigentlich nur im Meer vorstellen....die Händler bieten meistens auch keine Köder mit Flurofarben an. Daher bin ich etwas skeptisch *g*.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe bisher immer meinen 5 Min Epoxy zum Überlackieren benutzt (das Zeug von Behnke).
> Ich würde jetzt gern auf einen langsam trocknernden Epoxy ausweichen. Das muss aber noch für "ohne" Köderrad funktionieren. Jetzt gibt es dort 2 Sorten, einmal den 300er Epoxy und den 600er, jeweils mit einer unterschiedlichen Trocknungszeit der Härter.
> ...


 
Deine Frage wurde die letzten 30 Seiten schon 3 mal beantwortet... Du kannst nur den 300er nehmen und dazu den schnellen Härter (3018). Bei dem 600er sind alle zu langsam.

Suche: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...73qzj&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=behnke+3018


----------



## west1 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Funktioniert das mit dem Fluro oder verjagt das die Fische?


Keine Ahnung, muss ich erst mal testen, aber so wie ich mich kenne hängt das Teil eh nur zwei drei mal an der Schnur. 



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hi West, danke Dir, das ist ja super. Sowas hält dann auch nen großen Hecht fest?
> 
> Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen.
> Aber ich vertraue da Eurer Erfahrung.



Hatte ich vorhin vergessen!
Josef wenn du Ösen selbst drehst, gilt aber auch für gekaufte, mach sie mindestens 25mm - 30 mm lang, die kurzen 10mm - 14mm aus dem Baumarkt kannst du vergessen!


----------



## Josef87 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Hubert, das gibt dem ganzen natührlich mehr Halt.


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mhhh keiner eine Idee??


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Mhhh keiner eine Idee??


 
Der Lauf wird ein klein wenig gebremst. Aber das kann man sich doch auch denken. Du kannst auch einfach ein Pullbait raus basteln...

Schau dir doch die verschiedenen Videos zu den Teilen an. Es gibt ja jede Menge von diesen Jerks, vorallem bei den schwedischen Bastlern. Einfach auf den einschlägigen Seiten schauen.

Nachtrag:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qyHwmLX-M8&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rj7xFDkMmaE&feature=related


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok Danke dir Plan für den Pullbait steht. Werde das mal bei dem Rohling mit ner Lexanflosse testen.


----------



## diemai (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieses Fell-Teil weiter oben sieht ja 'mal geil aus#6#6 !

@ west1

..............Hubert , du machst mir Angst mit deiner Kreativität|supergri:m!

Super-Köder #6#6!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab den thread immer noch nicht durch!:l Ihr rockt wirklich! Der Threadtitel klingt dabei so harmlos naiv!

Respekt für die Wobbler und das Niveau! 

Ich trau mich nur an die Jerks ran!

Aber auf dem Gebiet war ich dann noch mal tätig und hab zwei meiner Rohlinge weiterbearbeitet!









Beide werden noch mit Klarlack erstmal zum Schutz versiegelt und dann kommt demnächst das Epoxy mal drauf!


----------



## davis (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep: Super Arbeit, man glaubt echt kaum das du Airbrush-Einsteiger bist! Wenn erst das Epoxy drauf ist kommt das Dekor nochmal geiler rüber!


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

Die Forelle sieht voll cool aus , ....echt toll gemacht#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............Hubert , du machst mir Angst mit deiner Kreativität|supergri:m!
> 
> Super-Köder #6#6!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Danke Dieter :m aber Angst brauchst du wegen mir keine haben. :q

Hab noch zwei glühende Wobbs im Keller hängen...

@Deep Down
Schöne Jerks!#6#6


----------



## Frosch38 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down sehr sauber. #6 Mal sehen wie sie werden wenn du ein Profi bist. |bigeyes


----------



## west1 (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sie werden wenn du ein Profi bist. |bigeyes



Dann zeigt er sie uns nicht mehr.:m


Hab heute mal eine Hartschaumplatte klein gemacht.







Vorrat für schlechte Zeiten. #c


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab heute mal eine Hartschaumplatte klein gemacht.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1 

...............Hubert , du Kaputtmacher|supergri:m

@ all

...hier meine neueste Video-Kreation(Bilder sind aber schon'n paar Jahre alt) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-USADEhn43I

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nettes Video!#6

Ich hab dann auch gleichmal bei einer Dame aus der Zeitung angerufen!


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ...............Hubert , du Kaputtmacher|supergri:m
> 
> ...



Und Dieter der Videomacher, ist wieder mal ein gutes How to Video geworden! #6#6#6

Ich wollte mir gestern nur eine Radfüllung neue Rohlinge machen, da ich aber eh nix anderes zu tun hatte und es so gut lief, habe ich halt die Platte vollends klein gemacht.

Gestern Mittag sah das Bild so aus, danach war ich nicht mehr zu bremsen. #c


----------



## diemai (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

...............hoffentlich mußtest du dir den Kopf nicht zu sehr verrenken , ....soweit ich mich erinnere , ist die betreffende Seite verkehrt 'rum .

@ west1

Danke , Hubert ,......... ich hoffe , das du noch genug Material-Nachschub hast .

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## reticulatus (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal eine Ladung vom Köderrad, welches gestern eingeweiht wurde!

Behandelt mit Gold-Silber-Glitter und mit Blau-Rot-Glitter.

So heute noch ein paar kleinere Stellen ausbessern, dann die Waggler epoxieren, später die Wobbler mit Sprengringen und Drillingen ausstatten.


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West mhhh die Rohlinge nicht schlecht. 
Habe heute meinen freien Tag genutzt um mal einen " großen " zu bauen. Es fehlt noch Epoxy. :m


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@reticulus
Sehr Kontrastreich! Der "Konfettiwobbler" ist passend zur Karnevalszeit!

@Frosch
Ist das grün uv-aktiv? Wie kurz issn der?

@diemai
Ich hab einfach den Bildschirm gedreht!

@all
Hat schon mal einer zum Wobbler- bzw Jerkbaitbau seine Rohlinge aus einer Massivholzplatte, also die mithilfe von eingefrästen Keilen und Leim verbundenen Buchholzleisten, gesägt und Erfahrungen in der späteren Praxis gesammelt?

Ich hab mal probeweise, natürlich heimlich, so ein Küchenbrett zerkloppt! Die verleimten Flächen und Keile machten da nen recht massiven Eindruck.


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Hat schon mal einer zum Wobbler- bzw Jerkbaitbau seine Rohlinge aus einer Massivholzplatte, also die mithilfe von eingefrästen Keilen und Leim verbundenen Buchholzleisten, gesägt und Erfahrungen in der späteren Praxis gesammelt?
> 
> Ich hab mal probeweise, natürlich heimlich, so ein Küchenbrett zerkloppt! Die verleimten Flächen und Keile machten da nen recht massiven Eindruck.


 
Andere Buchenholz-Platten bekomme ich auch nicht im Baumarkt! Natürlich benutze ich diese. Ich säge aber immer so dass die Schraubösen später alle in dem selben Stück/Brettchen liegen. Hab einmal probeweise Blei direkt in den Jerk gegossen. Durch die Hitze hat sich eine Leimschicht gelöst. Sicherlich auch durch die Ausdehnung des heissen Holzes...


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Frosch
> Ist das grün uv-aktiv? Wie kurz issn der?



@  Deep Down ...er ist stolze 38 mm  |bigeyes groß die Farbe ist nich UV aktiv.


----------



## reticulatus (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So wie diese Teile, die ich gerade fertiggebaut habe, die haben auch eine Körperlänge von etwa 3-3,5cm Länge, mal was für Barsche und Forellen.:m

Allerdings muß ich erst noch die Ösen säubern, hatte das abkleben vergessen und die Haken schon dran.


----------



## allegoric (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier auch mal ein Bild von mir.

Zu den Ösen habe ich mir jetzt ne ordentliche Rundzange gekauft und flüssigeres Epoxy...das sollte also in Zukunft besser aussehen *g*

http://img689.*ih.us/img689/6320/baearbeitet.jpg


----------



## allegoric (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Und Dieter der Videomacher, ist wieder mal ein gutes How to Video geworden! #6#6#6
> 
> Ich wollte mir gestern nur eine Radfüllung neue Rohlinge machen, da ich aber eh nix anderes zu tun hatte und es so gut lief, habe ich halt die Platte vollends klein gemacht.
> 
> Gestern Mittag sah das Bild so aus, danach war ich nicht mehr zu bremsen. #c



Hi West, vielleicht könntest du von dem Köder mal eine Schablone machen. Das wäre voll cool, weil den stellste doch recht häufig her, scheint er also gar nicht so schlecht zu sein.

:m

Ich würde den gern mal nachbauen.


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ich hoffe , das du noch genug Material-Nachschub hast .



Ja Dieter ich hab noch, für vier Tage wirds noch reichen. 



allegoric schrieb:


> Hi West, vielleicht könntest du von dem Köder mal eine Schablone machen. Das wäre voll cool, weil den stellste doch recht häufig her, scheint er also gar nicht so schlecht zu sein.
> 
> :m
> 
> Ich würde den gern mal nachbauen.



Welche hättest du denn gerne? #c


----------



## Josef87 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler, laufen die auch alle gut?

Habe eine Frage, geht eigentlich auch Aluminiumdraht für die Wobblerösen?

Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen wie man bei kleinen Wobblern die Schwimmfähig beibehalten kann.


----------



## west1 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Bin nämlich gerade am überlegen wie man bei kleinen Wobblern die Schwimmfähig beibehalten kann.



Die kannst du beibehalten in dem du Balsaholz oder sonst was leichtes mit viel auftrieb nimmst.


----------



## allegoric (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Welche hättest du denn gerne? #c




von deinem letzten Bild hier im Forum, die Wobbler meine ich. Das sind ja immer die gleichen. also, wo du jetzt die Rohlinge drauß gemacht hast. (Beitrag 6133)



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler, laufen die auch alle gut?



Ich bin noch am probieren, aber diese laufen mit einem eher vibrierenderen Lauf. Ich bin noch am Testen ^^.


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> von deinem letzten Bild hier im Forum, die Wobbler meine ich. Das sind ja immer die gleichen. also, wo du jetzt die Rohlinge drauß gemacht hast. (Beitrag 6133)



Ne sind zwei verschiedene.







Ich stell morgen die Schablonen mal rein.


----------



## west1 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier mal die Schablonen, die Draufsicht in der Mitte passt für beide. Mit der Schaufelgröße und Winkelstellung musst du selber rum testen, mach sie eher einen Tick steiler wie angezeichnet.
Die obere ist genau 10cm lang.

Gut Bau, ob und wie sie laufen oder nicht liegt an dir, es wird keine Haftung übernommen!  #4 :m


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Gut Bau, ob und wie sie laufen oder nicht liegt an dir, es wird keine Haftung übernommen! #4 :m


 

|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die online-Stellung!#6


----------



## Frosch38 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So hier mal die Schablonen, die Draufsicht in der Mitte passt für beide. Mit der Schaufelgröße und Winkelstellung musst du selber rum testen, mach sie eher einen Tick steiler wie angezeichnet.
> Die obere ist genau 10cm lang.
> 
> Gut Bau, ob und wie sie laufen oder nicht liegt an dir, es wird keine Haftung übernommen!  #4 :m



Du teielst deine Erfolgswobbler mit Millionen Lesern |bigeyes


----------



## Josef87 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

allegoric, ja so geht es mir auch, bin noch am testen, bzw. am verstehen lernen wie man Wobblern einen schönen Lauf gibt.

West, vielen dank für die Schablonen. 

Hier habe ich mich nochmal an ein Maikäferimitat versucht. Diesmal mit Schaufel. Aber ich glaube, jetzt mit Epoxy und Drahtachse und nachher noch mit Sprengring und Haken wird der nicht mehr schwimmen, sondern ein langsam sinkender Wobbler. Immerhin ist er nur 3cm lang.














Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## diemai (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Josef87

Sieht sehr realistisch aus , dein Käfer #6, hoffentlich läuft er auch !

Ist er aus Balsa ?

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Josef87
Boah, der Maikäfer ist ja ganz toll gemacht! Wenn er nicht läuft, ist es auch nicht schlimm, ist ja auch perfekt für die Vitrine!!!!
Aber selbst wenn der absäuft, das ist am Eingang eines Kolkes, Unterspülung etc sicherlich nen absoluter Forellenkiller! Da scheppert auch nen dicker Döbel drauf, der schon alles gesehen hat und nichts mehr sonst seinen Puls hochtreibt und den "Haben-wollen"-Reiz auslöst!#6

@all
Ich war auch mal wieder aktiv. Erst hatte ich die nachfolgenden Beiden mit nem grünen Untergrund angesetzt! Das sah mir aber zu Laubfroschig aus. 
Also nochmal! 
Raus kam dann das und ich fand es deutlich besser! 
Den leicht milchigen Effekt hebt die Kamera hervor, da als letzter Lack noch nen Perlmutteffekt drauf kam.


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Josef, schöner Käfer#6#6 #6 wo willst du den fischen im Bach oder im B-see?

Deep, die beiden Jerks sehen Super aus, die gefallen mir gut! #6#6#6




Frosch38 schrieb:


> Du teielst deine Erfolgswobbler mit Millionen Lesern |bigeyes


Warum nicht, ich bringe hier wenigsten was, wenn auch nicht viel, die meisten anderen holen sich hier nur....


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, ich bringe hier wenigsten was, wenn auch nicht viel, die meisten anderen holen sich hier nur....


 
|good:


@ Deep Down

Sehr saubere Sprüh-Arbeit , .....sehen echt top aus #6#6!

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> |good:


Dieter eigentlich wollte ich noch mehr schreiben, habs mir aber verkniffen.  
Jetzt geh ich erst mal Nuten zu spachteln.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So sauber ist die Arbeit leider gar nicht!


----------



## davis (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep: Ich find das Ergebnis auch klasse!

@Josef: Schicker Käfer! An so kleine Sachen hab ich mich noch net dran getraut.

Ich hätte auch wieder was fertig...Prototyp...19cm Glider aus Abachi...musste 100gr. Blei rein packen! |bigeyes


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@davis
Wenn du denn weghängst, musste beim Umweltamt anrufen!
Das Muster ist ja auch nett! Alles mit der Spühdose?
Warum keine Buche oder Eiche?


----------



## nepomuk (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute ,
wer Interesse an PU-Plattenresten hat, hier die Konditionen:

Materialstärke ca. 2 cm, Größe variiert entsprechend der Kartonage, Gewicht des Paketes 2 kg.(Porto trage ich)

PN mit Adresse mich, 20€ Vorkasse im Brief, meine Anschrift kommt per mail#6 


Gruß Swen


----------



## davis (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep: Weil es sich nicht so gut bearbeiten lässt und weil ich nur ganz dicke Eiche übrig hatte.

@nepomuk: PN is raus! #6


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @Deep: Weil es sich nicht so gut bearbeiten lässt und weil ich nur ganz dicke Eiche übrig hatte.


 
Schön ist er ja geworden , ....wie so'ne Schleie , ....aber ob der mit dem ganzen Blei 'drin noch gut arbeitet , wage ich zu bezweifeln .

Man sollte das Material primär immer der Größe und dem Körpervolumen(= Restauftrieb)  des Köders anpassen , und nicht danach gehen , ob es sich leichter bearbeiten läßt oder nicht , ........ansonsten könnte auch der vermeintlich geringere Arbeitsaufwand letztendlich gänzlich für die Katz' gewesen sein !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ nepomuk

............danke , Swen , ......bin nicht so produktiv wie Hubert , ...habe daher noch genug , ...irgendwann bestimmt 'mal wieder , ...melde mich dann !

@ west1

.................Hubert , ...man kann ja auch nicht SO hart sein !

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Josef87 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, danke. Der Köder besteht nicht aus Balsaholz sondern Resin.
Wenn ich den Drilling mit etwas anderen als einem Sprengring an den Wobbler verbinde schwimmt er sogar, eventuell brauche ich einfach kleinere Sprengringe.

Im Müller gibt es sogar 1 und 2mm dickes Aluminiumdraht habe ich heute gesehen, aber das ist mir noch zu dick für Miniwobbler in der Größe.

Deep Down, wunderschöne Köder, sicherlich nen cooler Effekt mit dem Perlmut Layer oben drauf. Hast Du schonmal etwas mit deinen Ködern gefangen?
Mein Maikäferimitat verwende ich vorallem auf Döbel, da es bei uns am Bodensee in meiner Ecke leider nicht so viele Möglichkeiten gibt Forellen im Bach oder Fluss zu beangeln, zumindest soweit ich es weiß. Ein älteres Imitat was Du in meinen Alben, hier, sehen kannst hat sogar sehr gut Döbel gefangen, ging Schlag auf Schlag, der war aber ganz ohne Tauschaufel.

West, danke, der kommt im Bodensee zum Einsatz, außer ich bekomme mal die Gelegenheit an einem Bach zu angeln.

Davis, sehr schöner Jerk, mit was für einer Rute willst Du den fischen?


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Josef87

......ich bin der Meinung , wenn so'n 3cm Käfer aus Nepomuk's PUR-Resten gefertigt wird , er dann noch gut aufschwimmt , ...mit 0,5 bis 0,8mm V2A-Draht und 1,0 bis 1,5 mm Lexan-Schaufel, .......ich hatte neulich 'mal einen in gut 4cm geschnitzt , .....da konnte ich sogar noch etwas Trimmblei mit einsetzen und er schwimmt immer noch satt auf .

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Davis, schöner Jerk!#6#6 Mir wäre der zu schwer.

Josef dein Käfer fängt auch wenn er sinkt, die Fische stehen ja nicht immer an der Oberfläche! #6



diemai schrieb:


> .................Hubert , ...man kann ja auch nicht SO hart sein !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


Dieter deshalb hab ichs mir auch verkniffen. 

So machen wir weiter, hab gerade ein paar Augen eingeklebt und nachher werde ich ein paar Wobbs mit Epox einpinseln.

Achso, bevor ichs vergesse, es könnte sein dass wir hier etwas Zuwachs bekommen, hab da so was leuten gehört! |supergri:m#6


----------



## davis (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

@Dieter: Der Jerk schwimmt trotz 100gr. Blei noch leicht auf und schien gut zu arbeiten ohne zu überdrehen. Konnte jedoch nur beengt testen da noch alles dicht gefroren ist. Ist es nicht auch so das mit zu schwerem Holz in Kombination mit zu wenig Blei auch kein gescheiter Lauf entsteht?

@Josef: Ich hab zum einen ne Greys Prowla Platinium Jerk mit knapp 5 oz das ist schon ein strammes Teil und hab auch ab nächster Woche ne St. Croix Legend Tournament - The Jerk mit 8 oz für die ist der Köder ein Leichtgewicht. Swimbaits bis 300gr. fische ich mit ner Eigenbaurute auf Basis eines CTS Wallerspin-Blanks!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie wär denn so ein Wobbler mit der Montage von dem Bursell!

http://fiskejournalen.se/files/2011/11/notis_puff_vobbler.jpg

Also die Hauptschnur läuft durch die Schaufel, so dass der Köder eigentlich freilaufend auf der Schnur ist und der Drilling wird hinterhergeschleppt!Damit spart man sicherlich Gewicht!

@nepumuk
Gefangen mit denen noch nicht, sind ja "neu". 
Aber auf nen Älteren beim ausprobieren!


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> @Dieter: Der Jerk schwimmt trotz 100gr. Blei noch leicht auf und schien gut zu arbeiten ohne zu überdrehen. Konnte jedoch nur beengt testen da noch alles dicht gefroren ist. Ist es nicht auch so das mit zu schwerem Holz in Kombination mit zu wenig Blei auch kein gescheiter Lauf entsteht?


 

............genau , bin stark der Meinung , das man mit angepassten Materialien besser fährt ! 

So herum würd's auch Probleme geben .

Überdrehen wird der Jerk auf gar keinen Fall bei der Bleimenge , ....bin eher der Meinung , das er nicht so gut zacken wird .

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## davis (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter: Ich werde es bei den nächsten berücksichtigen! #6

Hat einer einen Tipp wo man realistische Glasaugen herbekommt wie sie auch für Tierpräparationen genommen werden?

greetz


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat einer einen Tipp wo man realistische Glasaugen herbekommt wie sie auch für Tierpräparationen genommen werden?



Möchtest Du wirklich 15€ und mehr für ein paar Augen ausgeben?


----------



## Pike-Piekser (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du kannst dir Rohlinge holen und sie selber innen bemalen.
Anleitungen meist auf Englisch findest du u.a. auf youtube.


----------



## davis (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär: Kommt drauf an wie aufwändig der zugehörige Köder ist.

@Seb: Wo gibts denn solche Rohlinge?


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier wurde vor ein Paar Wochen schon mal drüber gesprochen. Ich habe mir die Links mal gespeichert:

http://www.kl-glasaugen.de/

Upps, finde den 2. Link nicht mehr.... Diemai hatten eine Seite gepostet wo gezeigt wurde wie die Hälfte bemalt werden. Also das System von dem PikePiekser sprach.


----------



## Josef87 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter für den Tipp, aber der Käfer schwimmt jetzt doch. Ich habe mir einfach einen Sprengring selber gemacht indem ich eine Nadel um einen Schraubendreher gewickelt habe. Der ist jetzt klein bzw. leicht genug und der Köder läuft auch gut.

Ja West, danke das Du mir Mut machst, ich bin froh das der Käfer jetzt doch schwimmt. 

Davis, das sind ja mal wirklich straffe Ruten, habe auch schon überlegt mit dem schweren Hechtfischen anzufangen. Ist eine ganz andere Art zu fischen als ich es bisher getan habe.

Deep Down, das nen ich mal einen geglückten Ködertest. 

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem fertigen Maikäferimitat mit Sprengring und Drilling.







Kleines Video mit dem Lauf vom Köder in der Badewanne.
Leider nimmt mein HD Camcorder Slowmotion Aufnahmen mit geringerer Auflösunga auf, außerdem war das Licht nicht so günstig, daher das Starke Rauschen.

http://vimeo.com/37023789

Liebe Grüße,
Josef


----------



## diemai (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Josef87

............der läuft ja doch super , Glückwunsch#6 , .....ich hatte die Befürchtung , das er durch den nach unten weisenden Schwanz leicht umschlagen könnte .

Die Schwanzspitze ist wohl doch schmal genug , so das sie keine allzugroße "Flossenwirkung" generiert !

Ein toller Köder#6 , .........Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So hier mal die Schablonen, die Draufsicht in der Mitte passt für beide. Mit der Schaufelgröße und Winkelstellung musst du selber rum testen, mach sie eher einen Tick steiler wie angezeichnet.
> Die obere ist genau 10cm lang.
> 
> Gut Bau, ob und wie sie laufen oder nicht liegt an dir, es wird keine Haftung übernommen!  #4 :m




Ich danke dir wie verrückt!

@ Josef

das ist ein tolles Teil! Respekt!

Ich habe heute erst einmal meinen Dachboden ausgemistet und den Keller umgebaut, um mehr "Spielraum" zu haben *g*. Ich hoffe, ich finde morgen schon wieder Zeit deine Schablonen anzuwenden .


----------



## west1 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Josef dann ist ja alles bestens, er schwimmt und läuft ganz gut!#6#6



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich danke dir wie verrückt!
> 
> Ich habe heute erst einmal meinen Dachboden ausgemistet und den Keller umgebaut, um mehr "Spielraum" zu haben *g*. Ich hoffe, ich finde morgen schon wieder Zeit deine Schablonen anzuwenden .



:m
Dann zeig mal was du daraus gemacht hast wenn du Zeit dazu findest. #6

Das hab ich gerade gefunden, vielleicht kann ja einer was damit anfangen. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPqqYa1k3iQ&context=C3af676dADOEgsToPDskI3fgB26i1QDSWsthcxdc8k

Dachte mr doch dass es nicht lange geht bis es gesperrt wird, 
dann halt so


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Josef87

Der läuft perfekt! top!

@all

Und nun noch mal zwei neue Kreationen meinerseits.





Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder nen paar Rohlinge bearbeiten. Ösen rein, ausbleien etc!


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

.............wieder sehr schöne Jerks von dir , .....saubere Arbeit#6#6!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Warum nicht, ich bringe hier wenigsten was, wenn auch nicht viel, die meisten anderen holen sich hier nur....



Ok ich bin auch ein Ideendieb ;+ , aber zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen das die ersten Rohlinge ohne Vorlage entstanden sind. Es wird auch weiterhin so sein das man sich an Vorbilder orientiert , ob es bei der auswahl der Angelstelle ist " ach der hat da gefangen dann geh ich auch da hin ". Habe im übrigen auch das Buch von H. Nordin  und muste Lehrgeld zahlen und wenn mann dann zwischen den Zeilen die Fehler findet ist es auch eine gute Sache hier.
Also alles wieder i.O


----------



## madeinchina (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
ich verfolge schon länger diesen Fred.
Folgendes fand ich recht interessant. http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/cranky_craft/12085369.html

Der Wobbler weiter unten auf der Seite sieht so aus als ob man in vorwärts wie einen Stick montieren kann und rückwärts wie einen Crank-Popper mix.
Wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## bafoangler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verfolge schon länger diesen Fred.
> Folgendes fand ich recht interessant. http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/cranky_craft/12085369.html
> 
> ...




Kennst du den Illex Bunny?


----------



## madeinchina (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles Klar! Kannte ich nicht.

http://www.fishmania.de/Archiv/Lures/Wobbler/Illex/bunny.jpg

Da war wohl der Wunsch der Vater des Geanken.

Danke Bafoangler


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ok ich bin auch ein Ideendieb ;+ ,


Ich auch.:q


> Also alles wieder i.O


War etwas nicht in Ordnung? #c

@ Deep

Schöne Jerks, schon wieder!#6#6#6

So schnell wie ihr hier neue Köder präsentiert, da halte ich nicht mehr mit.


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich auch.:q
> 
> War etwas nicht in Ordnung? #c
> 
> ...


 

...........ich klaue auch geistiges Eigentum:q !



Hubert , ....solltest du deinen Meister gefunden haben|kopfkrat:q:m?

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, danke!

@all
Wir gehören alle verhaftet!


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........ich klaue auch geistiges Eigentum:q !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#c



Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Wir gehören alle verhaftet!



Wegen dem bissel was wir klauen? 

Ich wette, dass hier im Hintergrund ein paar unterwegs sind um Ideen und sonstiges zu klauen und dann im großen Stiel vermarkten!


----------



## Ralle307 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Das hab ich gerade gefunden, vielleicht kann ja einer was damit anfangen.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPqqYa1k3iQ&context=C3af676dADOEgsToPDskI3fgB26i1QDSWsthcxdc8k
> 
> Dachte mr doch dass es nicht lange geht bis es gesperrt wird,
> dann halt so



Dieses lästige Problem lässt sich damit lösen. Prox Tube. Das ist ein Add-on für diverse Web-Browser. Somit werden gesperrte Videos von YT entsperrt.

https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/proxtube/


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass hier im Hintergrund ein paar unterwegs sind um Ideen und sonstiges zu klauen und dann im großen Stiel vermarkten!


 
..............das war auf dem Ködermarkt schon immer so , ......Patentstreitigkeiten von kommerziellen Herstellern vor Gericht gab's schon vor über 100 Jahren .

Ich hatte vor Jahren in 'ner Angelzeitschrift 'mal einen Eigenbau-Metallköder zum Rapfenangeln vorgestellt , .....für 'nen durchschnittlichen Heimwerker eigentlich kein Problem , den nachzubauen !

Ich bekam darauf irgendwann 'ne Anfrage von einem Herren(wenn ich mich recht entsinne , aus NRW) , der sich meine Telefonnummer von der Redaktion erfragt hatte , ob ich ihm einige diese Köder verkaufen könnte .

Habe ihm dann auch einige geschickt und der Kaufpreis wurde korrekt überwiesen .

Ungefähr 'n gutes Jahr später sah ich diese Köder dann zufällig im Katalog einer bekannten deutschen Tackle-Firma , ......sie wurden dort als "Neuheit" bezeichnet .

Allerdings war bei denen die Einhängeöse falsch positioniert , .....daher hatten diese Köder höchstwahrscheinlich nicht die auf Rapfen so ansprechende Aktion meiner Versionen .

Nach wiederum zwei weiteren Jahren tauchten die Teile im Katalog auch nicht mehr auf , .....ich denke , da haben die Produzenten in Fernost wohl irgendwas falsch verstanden|supergri|supergri|supergri.

Beweisen kann ich natürlich nix , .....ist mir ja auch egal , ich hatte die Teile ja schließlich veröffentlicht(allerdings aber eher für Hobby-Bastler) .......aber 'n bißchen spanisch kam mir das schon vor .

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja Dieter da hättest du halt vor dem veröffentlichen das Weltweite Patent anmelden müssen! 
Ein Vereinskollege von mir hat so ein Patent das ist ne ganz schöne rennerei bis da alles unter dach und fach ist. Letzte Woche hat er mir seine neuste Erfindung präsentiert, die meldet er gleich gar nicht an weils ihm zu viel Arbeit ist. Ich könnte es ja machen meinte er, ist mir aber auch zu viel Arbeit und ob genug dabei raus springt ist auch fraglich.

Ich bin nur mal gespannt bis wann mal ein Teil von mir in den Katalogen auftaucht. 
Spanisch kam mir schon was vor!


----------



## Willi Wobbler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Hallo in die Runde #h

Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Laufverhalten von Wobblern.
Dachte mir das ihr da am besten bescheid wisst.

Ich habe ein paar tolle Wobbler von Rapala mit super Laufeigenschaften in den fängigsten Farben. Leider laufen diese alle 1,5 Meter und tiefer... an meinem Hausgewässer fange ich die meisten Hechte aber flacher, so ca. 1 Meter. Diese Wobbler in den Größen 13-16 cm, in den Farben, Schwarz-Silber-Weiss (naturfarben) habe ich für 1 Meter Lauftiefen leider noch nicht gefunden.

Klar sagt ihr jetzt ... ei dann is doch klar, selfmade Wobbler #6. Is auch schon in Arbeit... Bilder folgen....

Aber nun zu meiner Frage. Kann ich einen Wobbler, z.B. Rapala jointed oder X-Rap jointed irgendwie flacher laufen lassen ? Meine Idee war die Schaufel zu verkleinern...
Alledings haben meine beiden genannten Modelle keine gerade Schaufel, sondern auf der Vorderseite eine Art Mulde.
Egal ob ich die jetzt schmaler oder kürzer mache ....
Die Mulde wird keine Mulde mehr sein. Hab die Befürchtung das ich mir die Aktion des Wobblers kaputt mache. 
Könnt ihr mir dazu Tipps geben ?!


Danke im Voraus.

Gruß Willi


----------



## Ralle307 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tja, Leute die sich mit den Ideen anderer bereichern wird es wohl immer geben. Ich finde solche Leute einfach nur erbärmlich, aber was sollen diese Leute anderes machen, wenn es denen an eigenen Ideen fehlt und sie aber trotzdem das große Geld verdienen wollen! 
Beschäftige mich gerade Beruflich mit dem Patent-, Gebrauchsmuster- und Geschmacksmusterschutz. 

Darum kann ich hier auch nicht so wie ich gerne würde. |uhoh:

Die mit dem G8 Finish sind gerade in Arbeit, mache welche aus Balsaholz, hab aber nur bedingt am WE dazu Zeit. Die 2 die ich mit dem G8 gemacht hatte sind abgeformte Markenwobbler und da bin ich jetzt doch etwas vorsichtig. Wobei ich kein kommerzielles Interesse beim Abformen von Markenködern verfolge, könnten sich Hersteller ans Bein gepinkelt fühlen. Wenn die hier auch mitlesen.

Hier ist mal ein Ausschnitt von europäischen Geschmacksmustern auf Angelköder und Zubehör. Auch Rapala hat eine ganze Stange ihrer Köder im Design schützen lassen, aber seht selbst. Da müsste man evtl. etwas vorsichtig sein was man veröffentlicht. Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht. Ich finde es ganz interessant.

http://oami.europa.eu/RCDOnline/RequestManagerEinfach bei  "Angabe des Erzeugnisses" Fischen eingeben.

http://oami.europa.eu/RCDOnline/RequestManager?language=de


----------



## jkc (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, den Rapala Jointed einfach langsamer führen, den kannst Du auch flacher als 1m fischen; verkleinern würde ich da nix...

Grüße JK


----------



## Willi Wobbler (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit dem langsam führen ist eine Möglichkeit...
hab ich auch schon ausprobiert. Funktioniert, aber ein großer Nachteil ist, das der Hecht , meistens so langsam geführte Köder dermaßen tief inhaliert, das es C & R sehr schwierig macht. Das ärgert mich dann immer. Ich führe meine Köder immer recht zügig, damit er ganz vorne hakt, und der Fisch schonend released werden kann...

Daher mein Gedanke mit dem Schaufelverkleinern...


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai  du hattest anfang 2009 mal ein Bericht eingestellt 
hier dein Originaltext :  ...  Anbei Bilder der Rohlings-Fertigung , gedrechselte Rohlinge , bei denen  die Flanken nach vorne spitzer zulaufend gefräst wurden , auf diese  Weise erhalten die Köder hinten mehr Auftrieb .
Fertigen läßt sich das Ganze einigermaßen präzise , habe ja gottseidank 'ne Drechselbank und 'ne Hobby-Fräsmaschine . 

Ist die Hobby -Fräsmaschine ein Eigenbau oder aus Hanelsüblichen Teilen . Frage beziht sich daruf da ich Probleme mit dem richtigen Sitz der Tauchschaufel habe die nicht winklig zur Achse sitzt.


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ diemai du hattest anfang 2009 mal ein Bericht eingestellt
> hier dein Originaltext : ... Anbei Bilder der Rohlings-Fertigung , gedrechselte Rohlinge , bei denen die Flanken nach vorne spitzer zulaufend gefräst wurden , auf diese Weise erhalten die Köder hinten mehr Auftrieb .
> Fertigen läßt sich das Ganze einigermaßen präzise , habe ja gottseidank 'ne Drechselbank und 'ne Hobby-Fräsmaschine .
> 
> Ist die Hobby -Fräsmaschine ein Eigenbau oder aus Hanelsüblichen Teilen . Frage beziht sich daruf da ich Probleme mit dem richtigen Sitz der Tauchschaufel habe die nicht winklig zur Achse sitzt.


 
..................ach so , jetzt kapiere ich , bitte ignoriere die Antwort in meiner PN !

Diese Hobby-Fräsmaschine ist eine ältere Ausführung von dieser hier :

http://www.proxxon.com/de/html/20165.php

Bei den meisten Ködern säge ich den Schaufelschlitz , wenn sie noch flach sind , erst danach verrunde ich den Körper , ...wenn der Schraubstock gut auf dem Maschinentisch ausgerichtet ist , wird auch alles ausreichend gerade .


Bei gedrechselten Rohlingen ist natürlich auch viel Augenmaß involviert .

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@  Willi Wobbler

Ein Kürzen der Tauchschaufel bringt neben Verminderung der Tauchtiefe IMMER eine auch eine Verringerung der Wobbel-Aktion(Intensität und Weite der Ausschläge) mit sich .

Sinnvoller wäre es da , den Winkel der Schaufel zu verändern , so das sie steiler nach unten weist .

Das verringert die Tauchtiefe und läßt den Wobbler mehr rollen und flanken , ....unter Umständen wird er aber sogar umschlagen , so das mit erhöhtem Ballast entgegen gewirkt werden muß , .........wobei noch nicht 'mal sicher ist , ob man den Wobbler so nicht gänzlich versaut .

Außerdem ist da das Problem , die Schaufel zu biegen , ....da sie aus Plastik besteht , muß sie dazu irgendwie erhitzt werden , was auch leicht in die Hose gehen könnte .

Ich habe solche gepimpten Rapala's schon gesehen , .....habe auch irgendwo zwei Eingetauschte davon , .......selber gemacht hab' ich's aber noch nicht . 

Außer Eigenbau kann ich dir noch diese Wobbels "Mann's 1- Stretch" und die bauchige Form "Mann's 1-" empfehlen , die laufen garantiert nicht tiefer als 30 cm :

http://www.spinnfischen.info/koeder/wobbler/manns_minus_1_super_stretch.html

http://www.mannsbait.com/TopPerformers/TP-Bass.html

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..................ach so , jetzt kapiere ich , bitte ignoriere die Antwort in meiner PN !
> 
> Diese Hobby-Fräsmaschine ist eine ältere Ausführung von dieser hier :
> 
> ...



Super Danke du bist ja ausgestattet wie ein Profie. #6 Dann muß ich wohl mal meine Deckupiersäge überprüfen ob da irgentetwas nicht Winklig ist. Aber so eine Fräsmaschine Mhhhh das wärs was. Dechselbank kommt in ca. 4 Wochen. :vik:


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Super Danke du bist ja ausgestattet wie ein Profie. #6 Dann muß ich wohl mal meine Deckupiersäge überprüfen ob da irgentetwas nicht Winklig ist. Aber so eine Fräsmaschine Mhhhh das wärs was. Dechselbank kommt in ca. 4 Wochen. :vik:


 
Denke auch , das dich das weiter bringt , ...die Säge muß sich ja irgendwie einstellen lassen !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ganz untätig war ich die letzten Tage nicht, hab auch noch was neues. 

Zwei mal Glow in the Dark

Deep Runner 9cm,







und einen Wobb in 10cm Länge.


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , hast du da extra 'ne fertige Leuchtfarbe für ?

Ich habe nur Leucht-Pulverpigmente , die ich dann auf den nassen Lack streue .

Sind ja wieder sehr gelungen #6!

Ich hab' auch wieder'n paar fertig , die letzte Lackschicht war gestern trocken , .....'n Testvideo kommt spätestens zum WE .

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dieter :m

Deine sind wieder spitzenmäßig bemalt! #6#6

Wie verhält sich der mit den Rückenhaken im Wasser, schwimmt er noch schön aufrecht?

Ich hab auch nur so ein Döschen Leuchtpigmente.
Die beiden und die Medusa habe ich weiß grundiert, anschließend hab ich sie mit Epoxresten vom Beschichten mit einrührten Pigmenten komplett beschichtet und danach dann die Farben gesprüht.


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Danke für die Info , Hubert , ......mit Einrühren der Pigmente habe ich's noch nicht probiert , ...denke mir , das der Lack dann entwerder zu zäh wird oder nicht ausreichend deckt , ......so jedenfalls meine Vermutung#c#c??

Mit dem Aufstreuen gibt's aber auch 'ne unregelmäßige Deckung , ...wo sich mehr Lack setzt , setzen sich logischerwise auch mehr Pigmente ab , ........hab's auch lange nicht mehr gemacht .

Der Wob mit den Rükenhaken ist der aus'm alten Video , der hing so lange im Keller#c|bigeyes:q , ........falls der Lack ihn nicht aus der Balance bringt , sollte er noch funzen !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFTWALMrj-Y

                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Josef87 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alter Schwede, wieder so viel neue schöne Wobbler.

Deep Down, sehr fein verarbeitete Jerks, wirklich schön.

Hubert, der Obere ist ein echter Firetiger, der würde dem Namen alle Ehre machen. Unter normal licht, ganz normal, doch im Dunkeln genau die Farben eines Firetigers, sehr schön. Der Untere ist nicht weniger gelungen. 

Dieter, deine Wobbler haben alle ne coole einzigartige Struktur, bemalst Du sie alle von Hand? Bin schon aufs Video gespannt. Hast Du den Köder mit den Zwillingen auf den Rücken jetzt doch mal bemalt, sieht gut aus. 

Ich habe eine Frage zum Bauchdrilling, ist dessen Lage Geschmackssache, oder kann man die Optimale Position irgendwie bestimmen? Also gibt es etwas was man da berücksichtigen sollte?

Hier mal mein Oberlächenköder, 11cm in Weissfischdekor bemalt.
Airbrush und Handgemalt.










Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Was ist eigentlich "cellulose cement"?

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=53

"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Is there something close to the "urethane clear"                      coatings?*

                    In Japan "Cellulose cement" is also popular and                      some people use "Epoxy clear coating"."

Leo spuckt nichts vernüftiges aus.
Die Besenstiele auch schon durchsucht.

beste Grüße
[/FONT]


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was ist eigentlich "cellulose cement"?
> 
> ...


 
.......kann ich mir auch nix 'drunter vorstellen , von Chemie hab' ich absolut keine Ahnung !

Ich weiß aber , das der alte Laurii Rapala seine ersten Wobbler mit geschmolzenen Foto-Negativen beschichtet hat , das Material nennt sich ja Zelluloid , .......vielleicht geht das ja in diese Richtung ?

@ Josef87

..............Viele Dank und ja , die Wobbler sind von Hand mit Modellbau-Farben und zwei sogar mit Pastellkreiden bemalt .

Habe auch 'mal mit Spraydosen gearbeitet , aber seit mir vor'n paar Jahren 'mal 'n ganzes Dutzen Köder daneben gegangen ist(Risse im Lack) und ich die alle wieder abschleifen mußte , hab' ich die Dosen nicht mehr angefasst , hab' mich damals echt ganz schön geärgert #c|bigeyes:q! 

Bei der Lage des Bauchdrillings sollte man folgendes beachten :

-Verfängt er sich in der Schaufel beim Wurf ?

-Verfängt er sich im Vorfach ?

-Steht er weit genug hinten(bei Tieftauchern , er soll bei Grundberührung der Schaufelspitze ja möglichst nicht am Grund hängenbleiben)

-Ist der Haken bei Kopfbissen nicht zu weit hinten(bei schlanken , längeren Ködern , ...dann lieber drei Haken montieren) .

Also , wie du siehst , hängt es etwas von der Art , Form und des Einsatzgebietes des Köders ab.

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai

habs endlich gefunden:
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/getfish/accel_cell_wh_1000/

per google übersetzt steht da das es ein Nitrocelulose-Lack ist.



ich habe gerade auf youtube gesehen das man auch Tischtennisbälle anstatt Fotofilm auflösen kann. 
Scheint wohl auch das selbe wie das hier zu sein:

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/nedtechniekjanne.html

aber warum nehmen die das wenn überall steht das der Lack wasserempfindlich ist.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai und Josef
Schicke und gelungene Köder dabei!#6
Man sieht mal wieder, dass die Airgun nicht allein seelig machend ist!


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> Danke für die Info , Hubert , ......mit Einrühren der Pigmente habe ich's noch nicht probiert , ...denke mir , das der Lack dann entwerder zu zäh wird oder nicht ausreichend deckt , ......so jedenfalls meine Vermutung#c#c??


Ja Dieter es gibt ne ziemlich zähe Brühe und beim aufpinseln gabs auch einige Unebenheiten die ich dann mittels Pinsel so glatt wie möglich gestrichen hatte. Alle Striemen hab ich mittels Pinsel nicht glatt bekommen die haben sich dann aber später im Rad zum Glück selbst geglättet. :q 

Danke Josef!:m
Deinen Stickbait hast du auch ganz gut hinbekommen! #6#6#6 
Versuch mal beim nächsten vorne unter der Schnauze so eine kleine Kuhle rein zu schleifen. Er ploppt dann ein wenig und spitzt etwas Wasser nach vorne weg. 
Aus Balsa ist so ein Rohling in 10 - 15 Minuten schnell hergestellt. |supergri


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute Nachmittag wurden noch 4 Stück fertig.
Sind alle ca. 10 cm lang.


----------



## davis (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter: Schickes Programm an Ködern!!

@Hubert: Wieder klasse Arbeit! Wie bekommst du eigentlich diesen Perlmut-Schimmer-Schuppeneffekt hin ist das ne Folie? |kopfkrat

@Josef: Super Topwater-Bait!!


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @Hubert: Wieder klasse Arbeit! Wie bekommst du eigentlich diesen Perlmut-Schimmer-Schuppeneffekt hin ist das ne Folie? |kopfkrat


 
Hubert ist doch unser Folien-Guru! Ich meine er hat auch mal ein Video über die Arbeitsweise gemacht. In der Suche wirst Du es finden.

Nachtrag: http://deranglerundmehr.de/Seite6.htm


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Davis,:m 
Guckst du hier.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo @ all.

Hier nun die ersten beiden Fotos von meinem ersten Prototyp aus der eigenen Amateur-Wobblerschmiede.
Länge: 14 cm, Grundwerkstoff: Holz, schwimmend 












Konnte Ihn leider noch nicht testen. Hausgewässer is noch zu.


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina

............dieses Propionat ist kein Abschlußlack , sondern ein selbst herzustellender Lack(aus Plastikpartikeln und Lösungsmittel) zum Imprägnieren der noch unbehandelten Rohlinge .

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=112

Vielen Dank auch noch für die Info mit dem Zellulose-Zeugs , .......hab' ich aber trotzdem noch nie irgendwo gesehen !

@ Willi Wobbler

Sehr interessantes Teil , ....mit Reflexfolie beklebt , oder ?

Hast du die Schaufel so schön verrundet hingeschliffen , .....sieht gut aus#6 ?

@ west1

Hubert , nochmals vielen Dank für die weitere Info , ........deine Wobbler werden immer professioneller , .....bald zu schade zum angeln#6#6#6!

@ Josef87

Sehr gelungen , dein Stickbait , ...die Sommerhechte müssen sich jetzt in acht nehmen#6:m!

Vielen Dank auch für eure netten Worte , ....habe schon wieder neue Köder in Angriff genommen , ....aber ich bin natürlich bei Weitem nicht so schnell wie andere Leute hier#c:m!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hubert, 

so wie die Arbeiten aussehen, kann ich nur noch staunen und bewundern.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Willi Wobbler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Willi Wobbler
> 
> Sehr interessantes Teil , ....mit Reflexfolie beklebt , oder ?
> 
> Hast du die Schaufel so schön verrundet hingeschliffen , .....sieht gut aus#6 ?


 
Schön wäre es gewesen, ich hätte Reflexfolie gehabt...
wenn jemand nen Tipp hat wo ich sowas her bekomme bin ich dankbar.
Ne ich hatte da ne andere Idee, die sich als etwas umständlich rausstellte... aber man lernt ja noch.

Grundfarbe war erstmal silber... dann Haarspray mit Silberglitter drüber... das hat aber nicht gefallen... Glitter zu fein. Also, ab in den nächsten Bastelladen.
Dort hab ich dann Silberglitter und Hologrammglitter gekauft.
Jeweils ne Dose mit einzelnen Glitterblättchen.
Dann mein Wobbler mit Klarlack überzogen und den Glitter in den feuchten Lack gestreut. Nochmal Klarlack drüber fertig.
Was ne Arbeit |uhoh:

Zur Schaufel. Die ist so geschliffen. So eckig und kantig hat sie mir nicht gefallen. Ob es was an der Aktion ändert weiß ich nicht. Hoffe das Teil hat überhaupt eine Aktion |bla:


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hubert ist doch unser Folien-Guru!


Björn was mein China Pistölchen nicht bringt macht die Folie wieder wett. :q



diemai schrieb:


> ........deine Wobbler werden immer professioneller , .....bald zu schade zum angeln#6#6#6!



Danke Dieter :m aber zum angeln sind sie da. :q



> ....aber ich bin natürlich bei Weitem nicht so schnell wie andere Leute hier#c:m!


Ich muss im Winter nachholen was andere das ganze Jahr über so bauen. #c :q
Heute Abend gibts noch mal 4 Stück, dann muss ich erst wieder welche zusammen bauen.



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> so wie die Arbeiten aussehen, kann ich nur noch staunen und bewundern.
> 
> ...



Danke Theodor :m manchmal wundere und staune ich selbst. :q

@ Willi Wobbler
Schöner Wobbel!#6#6#6


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Willi Wobbler

Sieht aber sehr sauber aus , ...ich mache das auch manchmal so mit dem 'raufstreuen , ......allerdings lackiere ich noch öfter über .

Die meisten Reflexfolien lassen sich nur auf ebenen Flächen anbringen , ohne sich aufzuwerfen oder Falten zu bilden , Ausnahme ist da sogenannte Holo-(Schuppen)Folie , die kann man zu einem gewissen Grad auch auf gewölbte Flächen kleben , da sie etwas dehnbar ist , ........muß aber unbedingt überlackiert werden .

Gab's früher bei HAKUMA , aber der Laden existiert nicht mehr , sonst wüsste ich nur noch www.mooreslures.com  aus USA .

Dein Wobbel wird bestimmt laufen , ......wenn er für eine aufrechte Schwimmlage richtig ausgetrimmt ist , sehe ich da keine Probleme .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...........na gut , ......das mit dem winterlichen Nachholen kann ich nachvollziehen:q:m!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## davis (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert: Sehr interessant!!! Ich muss mich mal überwinden und mich an die filigranen Sachen heranwagen! Aber erst bau ich noch meine XL-Schleie fertig! :m


----------



## Willi Wobbler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Willi Wobbler
> 
> Dein Wobbel wird bestimmt laufen , ......wenn er für eine aufrechte Schwimmlage richtig ausgetrimmt ist , sehe ich da keine Probleme .


 

Ähm, ja... hab da halt keine Erfahrung mit dem austrimmen...
Hab einfach einen meiner besten gekauften Stücke ins Waschbecken geworfen, geschaut wie ausgewogen er im Wasser treibt, meinen daneben geworfen und den Bauch so lange mit Bleien gefüllt, bis er genauso trieb wie der "Master"
:vik:  dann allerdings nochmal ein paar Bleie weg genommen, da der Epoxy der den Bauchraum zwischen den Rasseln gefüllt hat + der Lack außenrum ja auch was wiegt.
Er sollte halt nicht sinken.
Werde heute zur Sicherheit auch nochmal ne Schicht Klarklack drüber hauen, er soll ja schließlich mehr als nur den Probelauf überstehen :m

Auf Pilkern sieht man doch auch ab und an solche Glitterfolien...


----------



## workflow (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

halo zusammen!
wirklich tolle arbeiten!
ich habe auch bald wieder was zum posten fertig! ;-)

eine frage an alle...
wenn ihr köder mit folie lackieren wollt
was benutzt ihr als grundierung?
leider haftet die airbrushfarbe ja nicht auf so glatten oberflächen...


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> wenn ihr köder mit folie lackieren wollt
> was benutzt ihr als grundierung?


Nix, die Folie wir nur mit Verdünnung abgewischt.




> leider haftet die airbrushfarbe ja nicht auf so glatten oberflächen...


Meine hält, man muss halt nach den spritzen mit den Fingern aufpassen. Den Köder am besten nicht mehr in die Hand nehmen. :g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Männers,

nachdem ich mich vor einem Jahr ziemlich unrühmlich verpisst habe, würde ich gerne wieder mitmachen, wenn da keine Einwände kommen. 
Sorry nochmals (schäm...|uhoh:!!!)

Ich hab bald auch wieder bisschen was fertig, kann sich nur noch um Jahre handeln...

Hubert: Die sehen wirklich toll aus mit dem braunen Kopf und dem transparenten Finish. Die sind aber gebrusht, oder?


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> halo zusammen!
> wirklich tolle arbeiten!
> ich habe auch bald wieder was zum posten fertig! ;-)
> 
> ...


 
Über die Folie eine Schicht Epoxy , ...darauf kann man dann malen , ........eventuell ganz fein anschleifen (600er , 800er oder so) , die feinen Riefen sollten dann nach'm Schlußlack kaum mehr sichtbar sein .

Falls die Folie selbstklebend ist , unter der Folie auch lackieren , auf schierem Holz hält sie nicht so gut ....bei Verwendung von Kleber erübrigt sich das .

Der Untergrund sollte sowieso sauber und porenfrei verschliffen sein .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> nachdem ich mich vor einem Jahr ziemlich unrühmlich verpisst habe, würde ich gerne wieder mitmachen, wenn da keine Einwände kommen.
> Sorry nochmals (schäm...|uhoh:!!!)
> ...


 

..............aha , ...da is'ser wieder:q !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> 
> nachdem ich mich vor einem Jahr ziemlich unrühmlich verpisst habe, würde ich gerne wieder mitmachen, wenn da keine Einwände kommen.
> Sorry nochmals (schäm...|uhoh:!!!)



:m



> Hubert: Die sehen wirklich toll aus mit dem braunen Kopf und dem transparenten Finish. Die sind aber gebrusht, oder?


Danke Steffen :m  ja die sind gebrusht.


----------



## workflow (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielen dank!

das ist so das einzige, was mir immer probleme bereitet hatte
wollte erst schon eine klare grundierung von schmincke bestellen...aber das het sich ja jetzt erledigt!

vielen dank für die anregungen!

das ergebniss werde ich bald posten...


----------



## apollo2233 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1

Hallo,
machst Du die Köder aus Epoxy oder welche Material fürs giessen?
Wenn ich clear Lure bauen möchte dann was könnte da in frage kommen?

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> @West1
> 
> Hallo,
> machst Du die Köder aus Epoxy oder welche Material fürs giessen?
> ...



Csaba, meine Köder sind nicht gegossen.

Das Material ist PUR Hartschaum von Nepomuk.






Daraus mach ich dann die Wobbels






Auf die Wobbler kommt dann Alufolie






und anschließend die Farben.


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ apollo2233

..........ich benutze diesen PUR Hartschaum auch oft , hat immense Vorteile bei kleinen und mittleren Wobblern sowie auch für Swimbaits , ....enorm auftriebsstark und wasserunempfindlich .

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Josef87 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hubert Danke Dir für den Tipp, werde ich beim nächsten Stickbait mal so machen, damit er ploppt.

Schöne neue Köder hast Du da, das mit der Alufolie sieht echt gut aus.

Willi, schöner Köder, die Farben sehen fängig aus. 

Danke Dieter, ich bin gespannt. 

Worklflow, ich verwende immer eine Grundierunge extra für das Airbrushen.
Habe eine von Schminke, "Aero Grund" aber auch "Super Haftgrund" soll gut sein. Hat bei mir bisher immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## apollo2233 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke West1!

Ich beschäftige mich immer mit giessen. mal sehen aus welche Material die wird...

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Willi Wobbler (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Das Material ist PUR Hartschaum von Nepomuk.
> 
> Auf die Wobbler kommt dann Alufolie


 
Hätte da noch ein paar neugierige Fragen !
Ist die Alufolie denn erforderlich wegen der Beständigkeit des
Hartschaumes gegen Wasser ? Oder ist das bei dir nur Design ?
Welche Dichte hat denn dein Hartschaum, bzw. welche Dichte und
Druckfestigkeit würdest du mindestens empfehlen. Von PUR Hartschaum gibt es ja jede Menge Sorten...
Denke ich werde beim nächsten Modell auch mal was neues ausprobieren wollen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert
Dachte mir schon, dass die gebrusht sind wegen dem transparenten Finish.
Ich selbst habe weder Kompressor noch Pistole, bin deswegen auch immer auf der Suche nach Sprühlacken, die so etwas ergeben. Weiß von euch jemand so etwas? 
Es gibt jedenfalls von Dupli Color und auch von Belton sogenannte Transparentsprays, die müssten gehen. Außerdem habe ich mal auf dem Flohmarkt eine Dose Acrylautosprühlack ergattert, der blieb bei ganz feinem Auftrag auch leicht transparent.
Wer aber da noch was weiß, immer her mit den Infos! :m


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Josef! :m



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Hätte da noch ein paar neugierige Fragen !
> Ist die Alufolie denn erforderlich wegen der Beständigkeit des
> Hartschaumes gegen Wasser ? Oder ist das bei dir nur Design ?
> Welche Dichte hat denn dein Hartschaum, bzw. welche Dichte und
> ...



Die Folie ist nur Desing.
Was das Zeugs für eine Dichte hat kann ich dir nicht sagen, da musst du Nepomuk fragen.
Das Material ist Härter als Balsa und mittels einer Raspel noch gut zu verarbeiten. 


Steffen, ich hab auch nur so ein billiges Airbrush Set, die Profis würden es wohl als Schrott bezeichnen. #t :g

Mit den Sprühdosen hab ich keine Ahnung, probiers doch mal an ein paar Folienstücken mit mal mehr oder weniger Abstand und nur mit dem Rand vom Sprühnebel.  Die Folie mal schnell zusammen geknittert und wieder einigermaßen glattgestrichen dann mal mit dem Rand vom Nebel drüber, so in etwa. |kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west
Tolle Wobbler! Respekt!

@willi
Der wird seine Fische fangen!

@all
Hier wird ein Tempo vorgelegt, dass man nicht mehr mitkommt!

Sprühdosen haben den Nachteil, dass viel Farbe einfach nur daneben geht, dass macht den Spaß teuer! Sinnvoll doch eigentlich nur dann wenn man große Flächen macht.
Da wird das brushen dann irgendwann doch lukrativer.
Ich brushe derzeit auch nur mit so nem "Profi"-Einsteigerset von Güde (99 € waren es nach einigem Suchen im Netz) und die Ergebnisse sind schon ganz okay.


----------



## Josef87 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe diesen Kompressor hier, dazu noch die Airbrush-Pistole "Effect-Color II" von hier und einen Schlauch habe ich mir da auch bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wirkt sehr ropust und ist noch bezahlbar.


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep! 

So hier noch 4 Stück, sind auch alle ca. 10cm lang.

















Hab zwar noch ein paar Rohlinge im Keller liegen, da muss ich aber erst noch Ösen biegen, ausbleien usw. es kann also etwas dauern bis was neues kommt.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöööööön!#6#6#6


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Steffen, ich hab auch nur so ein billiges Airbrush Set, die Profis würden es wohl als Schrott bezeichnen. #t :g



Kann man nicht glauben wirklich schöne Wobbis.
Ich habe mein Hatschaum aus einen Bastelladen (den es leider nicht mehr gibt #q ). Habe heute mein Abachi-Holz im Handel bekommen und ich muß sagen das ist ja wiklich tolles Holz. Läst sich gut bearbeiten. :m


----------



## Josef87 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich schöne Köder Hubert, wirken schön natürlich.


----------



## Josef87 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde mir gerne einen Ködertrockner bauen.

Nun bin ich am Überlegen welchen Spiegelkugel Motor ich dafür nehme. Ich habe hier einen gefunden der 4 bis 5 Umdrehungen schafft und einen Netzstecker hat. Ist das zu schnell? Ich habe nämlich schon gelesen das Ihr zum Teil welche mit nur 3 UDM verwendet. Sind denn bei den anderen auch Netzstecker dabei?

Verbinden werde ich die Achse vom Motor und vom Rad, dann wohl so, das ich ein Rohr nehme das zu den Achsen passt und es mit zwei Durchborhungen versehen. Dann schiebe ich einen Stift durch das Rohr und die Achse vom Motor und einen anderen Stift durch die andere Bohrung und die Radachse welche auch eine Bohrung erhält. So dürfte es ganz gut geschiehnt sein.


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen gefunden der 4 bis 5 Umdrehungen schafft und einen Netzstecker hat. Ist das zu schnell? Ich habe nämlich schon gelesen das Ihr zum Teil welche mit nur 3 UDM verwendet. Sind denn bei den anderen auch Netzstecker dabei?



Ist Ok so meiner ist aus einer Microwelle vom Recyclinghof und macht 4,5 U/min.:m


----------



## Josef87 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Frosch, danke Dir, dann werde ich mir den zulegen.

Nun ich will nicht nerven, aber ich werde mir auch bei Behnke Epoxy kaufen.
Dazu werde ich mir das 601 Epoxy kaufen. Nun wer von Euch verwendet das auch, da es mich interessieren würde welchen Härter Ihr dafür verwendet?


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Hallo Frosch, danke Dir, dann werde ich mir den zulegen.
> 
> Nun ich will nicht nerven, aber ich werde mir auch bei Behnke Epoxy kaufen.
> Dazu werde ich mir das 601 Epoxy kaufen. Nun wer von Euch verwendet das auch, da es mich interessieren würde welchen Härter Ihr dafür verwendet?


 
Die Umdrehungen sind gut. 601 mit dem 650 ist gut. Kannst Aber auch den 630 nehmen. Du hast die Qual der Wahl. Beide funzen.


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Leute! :m

Josef ich hab auch das 601er mit dem 650, das Zeugs ist gut.

Und hier noch ein Köderrad das du in der Länge verstellen kannst.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNabzSvON1Y
Als Achse hab ich einen 8er Gewindestab verwendet. Zu den Stäben gibts Doppelmuffen, mit so einer hab ich die Achse mit dem Zapfen am Motor verbunden. Den Stab und die Muffe hatte ich daheim rumliegen, da die Muffe aber nicht über den Zapfen passte musste ich sie etwas aufbohren. Befestigt hab das ganze dann mit ner Querbohrung und einem Stift so wie du es vorhast.
Ein 10er Stab und Muffe müsste passen.


----------



## Lukasbrings (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe noch ne Frage : 

Ihr beklebt ja oft euro Wobbs mit Alu.

Ist das ganz normale Alufolie oder nehmt ihr Aluklebeband.

Ich hab´s mit dem Aluklebeband probiert und das war echt knifflig !


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lukasbrings schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ne Frage :
> 
> Ihr beklebt ja oft euro Wobbs mit Alu.
> 
> ...


 
Die letzten 3 Seiten scheinen an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein. Oder erkennt man es so schlecht in dem Video?


----------



## allegoric (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich weiß zwar nicht, was er konkret für ein Video meint, aber bei www.deranglerundmehr.de ,also bei west seiner HP gibbet ein passendes Video dazu!

Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass es mir auch nicht recht gelingt. Entweder fehlt dann ein Stück Alufolie an der richtigen Stelle, die Folie ist zerknirscht, die Folie wirft Falten oder es sieht einfach komisch aus 

Wahrscheinlich macht hier Übung den Meister. Die Alufolie ist wohl in dem fall selbstklebend. Im Baumarkt gibts das zur Verkleidung von Heizungen (z.B.).


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Die letzten 3 Seiten scheinen an dir vorbeigegangen zu sein. Oder erkennt man es so schlecht in dem Video?



4 Seiten zurück wars, wollts nur mal sagen damit sie wissen wie weit sie klicken müssen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> 4 Seiten zurück wars, wollts nur mal sagen damit sie wissen wie weit sie klicken müssen. |kopfkrat


 
OK, dann werden die letzten 3 Seiten definitiv nicht gelesen! :m



Ist nicht böse gemeint von mir|wavey:


Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten. Hier mal nur 2:
1. selbstklebendes Tape 
2. Sprühkleber und dicke Alufolie

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde. Übung macht den Meister. Und ergänzend zu dem Video von west1 gibt es noch diverse andere bei youtube. Bzw auch Tutorials auf diversen Ami-Seiten.


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Respekt , Hubert , .....sie werden wirklich immer besser #6!

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## apollo2233 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Kompressor hier, dazu noch die Airbrush-Pistole "Effect-Color II" von hier und einen Schlauch habe ich mir da auch bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wirkt sehr ropust und ist noch bezahlbar.




Man sind die Fischshablone teuer! 61€ für 7 Stk. |bigeyes


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter

Du nutzt doch von Behnke das Epoxid, das nach ca. 20 Minuten anzieht, glaube ich zumindest gelesen zu haben. Wenn dem so ist, wie zufrieden bist du hinsichtlich Transparenz, Vergilbung usw.?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Boa ich krieg grad das Kotzen....
Grade 10 neue Buster Jerks ausgeschnitten und geschliffen. Dann gings ans ausbleien. Das Holz ist von einem alten Regal und ziemlich hell, keine Ahnung welche Sorte.

Blei versenkt bis zum geht nichtmehr, bring leider die Jerks nicht auf Tauchstation, jemand ne Idee wie ich sie trotzdem runter kriege?

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> @Dieter
> 
> Du nutzt doch von Behnke das Epoxid, das nach ca. 20 Minuten anzieht, glaube ich zumindest gelesen zu haben. Wenn dem so ist, wie zufrieden bist du hinsichtlich Transparenz, Vergilbung usw.?


 
Konnte bisjetzt nix Negatives feststellen , .......allerdings wird es nicht ganz so eben wie langsamer aushärtendes Zeugs auf'm Rad , denke ich , ...streiche jetzt 3 Schichten .

Meine Ansprüche sind halt auch nicht ganz so hochgesteckt .

                                 Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Boa ich krieg grad das Kotzen....
> Grade 10 neue Buster Jerks ausgeschnitten und geschliffen. Dann gings ans ausbleien. Das Holz ist von einem alten Regal und ziemlich hell, keine Ahnung welche Sorte.
> 
> Blei versenkt bis zum geht nichtmehr, bring leider die Jerks nicht auf Tauchstation, jemand ne Idee wie ich sie trotzdem runter kriege?
> ...


 

Eventuell den Körperquerschnitt dünner machen , .......und , .....beim nächsten Mal ,......"Augen auf bei der Materialauswahl"(hatte ich hier in Thread übrigens schon mehrfach geschrieben) !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, werde ich probieren.

Naja war auch eigentlich nur ein Test, da das Holz halt über war. Jetzt werde ich erstmal Buche oder ein anderes Hartholz probieren.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,

ich habe schon Buster Jerks aus Abachi gebaut. Denke nicht, dass Dein Holz nennenswert mehr Auftrieb bringt.

Wieviel wiegt dein Rohling ohne Blei (bei welcher Größe)?
Wieviel Blei hast Du denn schon drin?


Mein Tipp: Versuche es mit noch mehr Blei...
Um den Auftrieb etwas zu mindern, könnte man das Holz in Leinölfirnis einlegen.

Grüße JK


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Danke, werde ich probieren.
> 
> Naja war auch eigentlich nur ein Test, da das Holz halt über war. Jetzt werde ich erstmal Buche oder ein anderes Hartholz probieren.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Aber erstmal bei nur einem Jerk und schauen , ob er so funzt !

                                Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe schon Buster Jerks aus Abachi gebaut. Denke nicht, dass Dein Holz nennenswert mehr Auftrieb bringt.
> 
> ...




10 cm bei ca 16 Gramm ohne Blei.
12 Gramm habe ich versenkt ich Form von Kugelblei.


Bin am überlegen an die Restlichen einfach eine Tauchschaufel anzubringen und schaun ob sie so laufen, da ists ja dann fast egal wieviel Auftrieb sie haben.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen an die Restlichen einfach eine Tauchschaufel anzubringen und schaun ob sie so laufen, da ists ja dann fast egal wieviel Auftrieb sie haben.
> 
> Gruß Fabi


 
Das wollte ich dir auch gerade vorschlagen. Das Holz ist wahrscheinlich Fichte. Hab aus so einem Unterschrank Grandmas ausgesägt und es geht super.


----------



## jkc (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hm, 

ich hatte die 15er gebaut, da hatte ich natürlich mehr Fleisch für Bohrungen...

Das Original in 10cm liegt nach Herstellerangabe bei 25g,
da bist Du ja schon drüber...
Also scheinen Deine Rohlinge mehr Volumen zu haben.
Wenn Du nicht sehr abstrakt gearbeitet hast, dürfte aber nicht mehr viel Gewicht fehlen? 

Hast Du die Ösen, Haken und das Vorfach mit berücksichtigt?

Grüße JK


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine Jerks wiegen im Rohzustand 27-30g und bekommen 10-12g Blei je nachdem ob sie sinken oder schwimmen sollen. Material ist Buche bzw. Esche oder wenn alles weg ist Eiche. :m


----------



## davis (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Huber: Genial!! Die gelblichen wären hier am Fluss die perfekte Farbe!!! Haust ja echt Serien raus hier...beeindruckend...ich beiss mich als an so "Spezialprojekten" fest :q

Mein letzter Jerk erinnerte nach dem lackieren an ne Schleie und da die Hechte sicher gerne Tincas fressen hab ich gedacht ich bau mal eine so gut wie ich es hinbekomme...






















...echt aufwändig...fast so schlimm wie der  Swimbait Hecht!!  |uhoh:

Aber wenn das Finish gut wird und das Teil dann läuft wird das sicher ein Hingucker! 

@Dieter & Hubert: Meint ihr die Flossen werden sich negativ auf den Lauf auswirken??


greetz


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis das glaube ich dir wirklich aufwändig das alles rausschleifen. #6

War heute bei uns in 3 Baumärkten und nirgens habe ich Aluklebeband bekommen #d ,morgen geht die Suche weiter.


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @Dieter & Hubert: Meint ihr die Flossen werden sich negativ auf den Lauf auswirken??
> 
> 
> greetz


Da hast du dir aber ganz schön Arbeit gemacht!#6

Die Schwanz- und Rückenflosse werden sich wohl nicht negativ auf den Lauf aus wirken, wies mit den 4 Flossen am Bauch aussieht weiß ich nicht, hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Ich sehe eher ein Problem in dem spitzen und dünnen Kopfteil, ob da genügend starke Wirbel entstehen die ihn ins schlängeln bringen? |kopfkrat Dieter hatte vor Jahren mal so eine Seite mit Videos hier verlinkt wo man die Wirbel sieht. Hab den Link leider nur auf meinem abgekacktem PC. #q  
Vielleicht hat ihn aber Bulettenbär abgespeichert. |kopfkrat 
Dreiteilig wäre vielleicht auch besser, aber zu deinem Swimbait kann dir unser Swimbaitspezialist Dieter :m mehr sagen als ich!
Die Formen von meinen hab ich eh ihm geklaut! :q





Frosch38 schrieb:


> ute bei uns in 3 Baumärkten und nirgens habe ich Aluklebeband bekommen #d ,morgen geht die Suche weiter.



Ums Eck beim Heizungsmonteur fragen.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Davis
Suuuuuuuper! Aber stimmt, erstmal nicht zuviel investieren und bei Zeiten erstmal den Lauf antesten!

@all
Ich hab gerade insgesamt 38 Rohlinge in zwei Größen ausgesägt!:q


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, neues Holz besorgt, neue Rohlinge gefertigt, heute noch 3 Jerks fertig gemacht. Meine ersten 3.
Bilder gibts morgen.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## madeinchina (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1 

http://www.math.rug.nl/~veldman/cfd-gallery.html

Eine Seite mit den Wirbeln die Du meintest.
video zwei zeigt das ganz schön.


----------



## davis (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert: Hab ich auch mal kurz gedacht aber da war es schon zu spät ! Naja mir würde es schon reichen wenn er sich schön zick zack jerken lässt! Wenn er sich auch fein schlängelt wäre ich natürlich froh. Probieren geht über studieren will es nicht zu wissenschaftlich angehen bevor ich los werkel! #6


----------



## west1 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west1
> 
> http://www.math.rug.nl/~veldman/cfd-gallery.html
> 
> ...



Genau die wars, Danke! :m#6


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Auch ich habe sowas mit Bauchflossen noch nicht probiert .....bin aber der Ansicht , das die sich nicht gerade positiv auswirken würden , ......erstmal rein physikalisch wegen der Strömungen(die Flossen generieren bestimmt mehr Widerstand an den Flanken , der dann dem Schlängeln entgegen wirkt) .

Zweitens bedeuten sie , da sie ja auch aus dem auftriebsstarken Körpermaterial , und das auch nicht gerade zierlich , gefertigt sind , mehr Auftrieb an der Bauchseite , welcher ja mit noch mehr Ballast ausgeglichen werden muß .

Und diesen Ballast kannst du alleine wegen der Form und Struktur des "beflossten" Körpers auch nur schwierig in den Körper einsetzen .

Aber selbst wenn dein Köder keine Flossen hätte , bin ich nicht überzeugt , das er wie ein Swimbait schlängeln würde , .......jedenfalls nicht ohne eine zusätzlich angebrachte Schaufel .

Das Vorderende ist viel zu spitz und stromlinienförmig , schneidet daher besser durchs Wasser anstatt ähnlich einer Tauchfläche Widerstand im Wasser generieren zu können und damit auch seitlich auszubrechen , .......das Gleiche gilt für die Entstehung der weiter oben im Thread erwähnten Strudel , die sich die Flanken hinab Richtung Schwanzende bewegen und die hinteren Segmente seitlich wegdrücken .

Ferner ist das hintere Segment viel zu lang und voluminös , benötigt viel Ballast , um den Köder richtig horizontal absinken(bzw. gerade so aufschwimmen) zu lassen , .........beide Faktoren , die Länge und das zu erwartende Gewicht des hinteren Segmentes erschweren ebenfalls dessen seitliche Bewegung , die durch das Vorderende ja erst erzeugt werden soll , ........das ist ähnlich eines LKW , ...der Anhänger ist zu groß und zu schwer und die Zugmaschine hat zu wenig PS|kopfkrat !

Bestmögliche Abhilfe meiner Meinung nach wäre die Entfernung aller Bauchflossen und eine weitere Teilung des Körpers auf Mitte Afterflosse , so das du einen Dreiteiler erhältst , .......die Schnuröse so eben unterhalb der Nasenspitze anbringen , ...mit Glück kommst du dann noch ohne Schaufel hin .

Eventuell auch noch die Rückenflosse entfernen , da sie auch seitlichen Widerstand beim Schlängeln erzeugt , ........kannst es aber nach erfolgter Vormontage beim 1. Rohlingstest erstmal mit Flosse probieren , ...falls du sie später doch noch entfernst(oder auch nachträglich 'ne Schaufel anbringst) ist zu beachten , das der Köder dadurch noch wieder etwas an Auftrieb verliert , bzw. an Gewicht zunimmt .

Als zweigeteilter Wobbler könnte es auch problematisch werden , da wiegesagt das hintere Segment sehr lang ist , daher eine gute Führung im Wasser hat und sich dadurch schlechter zur Seite bewegt , .........ohne Flossen(auch ohne die Schwanzflosse) wird er als flach oder mitteltief laufender Wobbler aber bestimmt funzen , vorausgesetzt , die Schaufel,-und Schnurösenkonfiguration ist OK .

Als zweiteiligen sinkenden Jerkbait sehe ich keine Probleme , einfach horizontal sinkend austrimmen , ........die Schnuröse direkt auf die Nasenspitze setzen oder sogar einen Hauch darüber , durch die Zweiteilung wird er so dann schon irgendeine Aktion haben|kopfkrat !

.........natürlich alles ohne Gewähr #c!

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## davis (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai: Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Werde nochmal in mich gehen und entscheide dann was ich mache...#6


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ums Eck beim Heizungsmonteur fragen.



Ja ist wohl auch die einzige Lösung soetwas zu bekommen denn der andere Baumarkt hatte auch nichts aber dafür neuen Draht für die Achsen. Es geht vorrann. #6


----------



## Josef87 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bullettenbär danke ich habe mich für das 601 Harz von Behnke mit 650er Härter entschieden.

West, vielen Dank, das mit dem verstellbaren Köderrad ist cool. Doch ich habe es nun bei mir so gelöst das ich in die Achse vom Motor, der hat vorne eine Bohrung eine Dübelschraube reingedreht habe, die genau gepasst hat und hier rumlag. Dann habe ich ein Rohr von einer Deckenlampenverstrebung genommen und auf die Dübelschraube, die recht lang ist geschoben, passt super, werde dann einfach die Schraube in das Rohr mit Epoxy kleben und dann in den Motor schrauben. Gibt also echt lauter Ansetze. Nur muss ich mir überlegen wie ich die Scheiben auf das Rohr fixiere, da es kein Gewinde hat sondern rund ist.

Beste Grüße,
Josef


----------



## Josef87 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Davis, schöner Holzköder, mach Ihn doch soweit fertig mit Gelenken, vielleicht eine Schutzschicht Lack gegen das Wasser und mach ein Probelauf in der Badewanne, nur so kannst Du dazulernen. Dann siehst DU wie er mit Flossen läuft. Spekulieren würde ich nicht zu viel.
Wenn dann immernoch der Lauf nicht stimmt, kannste ja anfangen die Flossen zu drimmen. Würde dazu die Rückenflosse vielleicht kürzen so das sie wie ein wenig angelegt aussieht, nicht so aufgestellt und wenn die Flossen wirklich stören, kannst Du doch auch die Bauchflossen gänzlich entfernen und dann auf den Köder aufmalen, bzw einrizzen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Josef87 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch, bei uns gibt es Aluklebeband ab und zu Beim Lidl oder Aldi, musst Du mal drauf achten.


----------



## Forelle1997 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was haltet ihr von hartschaum als körper ?


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von hartschaum als körper ?



Ja ich denk mal müsste gehen! |kopfkrat

Wenn du welchen hast kannst du mir ja mal ein Stück schicken, ich probiers dann mal aus!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West: Biste sicher dass es funzt?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## davis (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Josef: Hatte ihn schon in der Wanne beim ausbleien! Geschlängelt ist er nicht aber läuft schön zick zack beim jerken! Das war ja auch ursprünglich der Plan. Wenn er obendrein beim leiern noch gelaufen wäre wärs natürlich doppelt so gut gewesen. Hab das Teilchen eben mal verschönert...reiche nochmal Bilder nach.


----------



## GFT (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
4 Seiten zurück schrieb PikeHunter Fabi das es schwierig für ihn war, seine aus leichtem Holz gebauten Jerks auf Tauchtiefe zu bekommen, weil er schon jede Menge Bleikugeln eingebaut hatte.
Ich habe Aluminiumgußformen gebaut und gieße mir Bleistäbe in 3, 4, 5, 6 und 8 mm Durchmesser.
Damit ist das ausbleien einfacher geworden.
Ich montiere die Drillinge.
An den Drilling der Bauchöse hänge ich einstechend einen Bleistab entprechender Stärke.
Der Jerk sinkt.
Nun zwicke ich mit einer Zange so lange Blei ab, bis der Jerk eine für mich optimale Schwimmtiefe einhält.
Danach kann ich den passenden Bleistab aufteilen und am Jerkkörper verteilen.
Markiere mir die Stellen, messe die Länge der aufgeteilten Bleistabstücke und Bohre die Löcher 0,5 mm mehr im Durchmesser und mit der Messlehre 0,5 mm tiefer wie die Bleistablänge.
Danach lassen sich die Körpergewichte gut mit 5 Min Epoxi einkleben und leicht überspachteln.
Das herstellen der Gußformen ist einfach.
2 Aluminiumstücken mit der planen Seite aneinander setzen.
Zum verbinden bohren, Gewinde schneiden und die Hälften mit Bolzen verpannen.
Danach muß man genau arbeiten.
Entlang der planen Stoßkante, mittig ankörnen und mit scharfen Bohrern die Gußlöcher bohren.
Bohrer gut kühlen, weil das Alu sehr heiß wird und die dünneren Bohrer sich festfressen und leicht brechen können.
Wenn die Bohrungen fertig sind, mit einem größerem Bohrer oder einem Senker einen Eingußtrichter bohren.
Fertig.
Hmmm, das ist so einfach.
Wenn ich meinen Text lese, hört sich das aber nicht so einfach an.
Falls einer Intresse dran hat, kann ich mal die Gußform fotografieren und hier einstellen.
Die Idee hatten bestimmt schon Andere.|kopfkrat
Wenn ja, sorry für die Wiederholung.
Ich habe fast alles, aber nicht alles gelesen und doppelt hält ja auch besser.|supergri

Ich nehme auch meistens Eichenholz für Jerks.
Da geht nicht so viel Blei rein wie in z.B. Kiefer.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> Wenn ja, sorry für die Wiederholung.
> Ich habe fast alles, aber nicht alles gelesen und doppelt hält ja auch besser.|supergri


 
Hi Olaf,
willkommen im Fred. Wiederholungen an Fragen sind hier auf der Tagesordnung. Deshalb ist es garnicht schlecht mal zwischendurch wie Du, bestimmte Sachen zu erklären. Was aber nichts an der Tatsache ändert, dass die passenden Fragen 2 Seiten später wieder gestellt werden.

@West1: Ich habe selten soviel Geschmunzelt wie über deine Antwort zu dem Schaum|wavey:


Anbei: Das Anglerboard hat ne super Suchfunktion die auch wirklich funktioniert. Suchebegriffe wie Hartschaum, Epoxy, Folie, Köderrad, Discokugelmotor, etc funktionieren tadellos

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier mein allererster Eigenbau. Epoxyd fehlt noch, mache ich dann aber bei allen aufeinmal.

Die 10 anderen hängen noch im Keller und trocknen, bin ziemlich überascht von den anderen Dekoren wie gut sie geworden sind. Ich denke da kommen später noch Bilder oder erst morgen.

BTW: Verzeiht mir das große Bild, habe aber leider kein Photoshop oder andere Bildbearbeitungsprogramme auf dem PC, da ich die Festplatte platt machen musste.

http://img850.*ih.us/img850/6096/jerk1.gif


Gruß Fabi


----------



## Josef87 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Fabi, schön einfach gehalten der Wobbler.

Wegen einem Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, hier gibt es ein gutes kostenlos, im Stile von Photoshop, nur vereinfacht aber genügent.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/GIMP-32-Bit_12992070.html

davis, bin gespannt.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, finde ich für den ersten Jerk auch ganz ok. Augen kommen halt noch drauf.

Danke, aber ich muss Photoshop nur wieder installieren, müsste nur mal die CD finden...

Gruß Fabi


----------



## davis (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So sieht die Tinca nun aus:  






















Ist aber noch kein Epoxid drauf....und das mit den einfarbig schwarzen Flossen gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich...
aber vielleicht küsst mich da nochmal die Muse was daran zu ändern.

greetz


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Megateil :m Davis, hoffe es erfüllt deine Erwartungen. Wie groß (lang) is die Waffe ?

Wie wäre es mit bisschen weiß, gelb oder silber in der Flosse ? Gelb würde farblich am besten passen.
Nur so, für die Muse :m


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> @West: Biste sicher dass es funzt?



So ganz nicht, deshalb würde ichs gerne mal testen.

Nen schönen Köder hast da gebaut! #6#6



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @West1: Ich habe selten soviel Geschmunzelt wie über deine Antwort zu dem Schaum|wavey:


Versaus mir nicht. :q



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> 
> So sieht die Tinca nun aus:



Sieht ganz gut aus Davis! #6#6


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis nicht schlecht die Tinca #6 
Heir mal die Rohligsarbeit von dieser Woche. Wann sie weiter bearbeitwet werden #c


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

...............sieht beeindruckend aus , deine Schleie , saubere Arbeit , ...'n paar kontrastierende Flossenstrahlen dürften ja kein Problem sein#6 .

@ PikeHunter_Fabi

................bin schon auf die Anderen gespannt #6!

@ Frosch38

..........rechterhand erkenne ich Nordin:m!

@ west1

................Hubert , ich glaube auch , das Hartschaum funzen könnte , .....sehr gut sogar:m! 

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ................Hubert , ich glaube auch , das Hartschaum funzen könnte , .....sehr gut sogar:m!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter, dann sollte mans mal ausprobieren, vielleicht schickt er mir ja so ein Stückchen. :g



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von hartschaum als körper ?



Viel, ich bau die Wobbler fast nur noch aus dem Zeugs, einige andere hier auch! Falls du aber was übrig hast nehme ich dir gerne ein Stück ab, nur um mal zusehen obs das gleiche ist wie dass das ich habe.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West: Du weißt schon dass bei mir auch ein klein wenig Ironie dabei war? 

Die anderen sind trocken, Bild kommt morgen früh.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Saar (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Angelfreund
Habe mir auch schon auf einer Drechselbank aus einem Besenstil mehrere Wobler hergestellt ,habe sie aber alle mit einerTauchschaufel versehen.Habe sie in Irland auf Hecht getestet,und waren sehr erfolgreich.Danach habe ich mir auch niemals mehr welche gekauft.
Petri Heil
-Saar-


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Saar schrieb:


> Hallo Angelfreund
> Habe mir auch schon auf einer Drechselbank aus einem Besenstil mehrere Wobler hergestellt ,habe sie aber alle mit einerTauchschaufel versehen.Habe sie in Irland auf Hecht getestet,und waren sehr erfolgreich.Danach habe ich mir auch niemals mehr welche gekauft.
> Petri Heil
> -Saar-


 
ZEIGEN:m !

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Anglerboard und besonders im Besenstiel-Thread !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Fabi
Sehr schöner Jerk!

@Davis
An anderer Stelle schrieb ich schon was!
Aber ich schliesse mich auch noch der Frage an. Wie groß und schwer ist das Biest?

@Frosch
Ich trau den Schrauben für die Twisterschwänze nicht! Ein Bekannter hat nach dem dritten Wurf seinen neuen Jerk ohne den Twisterschwanz mit blanker Schraube wieder aus den Fluten gezogen.|kopfkrat Ich halte die Lösung nicht für optimal.
Bei einem DAM Powerstriker ist mir hinten mal die Schwanzflosse abgeflogen. Ich hab daraufhin ne Schrauböse reingeschraubt. Auf diese hab ich neinen Twisterschwanz gesteckt und dann durch den Twisterschwanz und die Öse einfach nen Stück Edelstahl gesteckt! Hält bombig!


----------



## Josef87 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down, ich bin gerade dabei einen Stickbait/Pullbait mit so einem Schwanz zu bauen, werde ich später hier reinstellen. mit der Lösung hält der Gummischwanz dann super.


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Deep Down, ich bin gerade dabei einen Stickbait/Pullbait mit so einem Schwanz zu bauen, werde ich später hier reinstellen. mit der Lösung hält der Gummischwanz dann super.


 
Man kann sich auch so'ne Drahtfeder wie in dem Video hier wickeln , und die in eine Bohrung am Schwanzende einkleben .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5YBN0GMX2E

(ab. ca. 7:30)

Ca. 1,5 cm weit überstehen lassen und das hintere Ende der Feder etwas gerade abbiegen , so das der Twister da erstmal gerade aufgesteckt und dann den Windungen folgend augeschraubt werden kann .

Hält besser wie 'ne Holzschraube .

Eine andere Möglichkeit bei bestimmten Köderkonstruktionen ist , das Schwanzende dicker zu lassen und hinten eine Bohrung zu setzen , in die der Twisterschwanz sich so gerade noch einführen läßt(etwas größer bohren , da ja nachher noch Epoxylack die Bohrungswandungen bedeckt) .

In eine kleinere Querbohrung , die mittig ganz durch die Aufnahmebohrung und das Körperende führt , wird ein Stück Metallrohr eingeklebt 3x2 mm, jeweils ein kurzes Ende auf jeder Seite , .......dieses dient als  Verstärkung der Bohrungswandung , ........nach'm Epoxieren wird der abgesetzte Lack im Rohr einfach wieder ausgebohrt .

Zum Fixieren des eingeführten Twisterschwanzes wird nachher einfach ein passenden Zahnstocher hindurchgeschoben und beidseitig bündig abgebrochen , der quillt im Wasser noch auf und hält den Schwanz zuverlässig , ........ein kleiner dopppelt gelegten Splint aus 0,8mm Draht funzt aber auch .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Man kann sich auch so'ne Drahtfeder wie in dem Video hier wickeln , und die in eine Bohrung am Schwanzende einkleben .



So einer dreht gerade seine letzten Runden, allerdings ist die Spirale an die durchgehende Achse gedreht.
Bild kommt morgen.:m


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> So einer dreht gerade seine letzten Runden, allerdings ist die Spirale an die durchgehende Achse gedreht.
> Bild kommt morgen.:m




................das passt dann ja:m!

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Frosch
> Ich trau den Schrauben für die Twisterschwänze nicht! Ein Bekannter hat nach dem dritten Wurf seinen neuen Jerk ohne den Twisterschwanz mit blanker Schraube wieder aus den Fluten gezogen.|kopfkrat Ich halte die Lösung nicht für optimal.
> Bei einem DAM Powerstriker ist mir hinten mal die Schwanzflosse abgeflogen. Ich hab daraufhin ne Schrauböse reingeschraubt. Auf diese hab ich neinen Twisterschwanz gesteckt und dann durch den Twisterschwanz und die Öse einfach nen Stück Edelstahl gesteckt! Hält bombig!


Wenn man ihn mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber sichert wird es gehen.

@ Diemai ja es ist Nordin


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich denke nicht dass der Sekundenkleber einem Hechtbiss wiedersteht.

Anbei noch mein zweiter Eigenbau. Unten gehört er noch zugespachtelt und lackiert.

Macht wirklich süchtig, und ich denke es ist noch stark steigerungsfähig 

http://img441.*ih.us/img441/3859/jerk2.gif

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Pike-Piekser (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar Köder gebaut:

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.com/2012/02/have-look.html


----------



## allegoric (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe noch ein paar Rohlinge gebaut und aus den Resten will ich mich mal an Schwimmern versuchen. Jetzt muss der Spaß aber erst einmal eine Woche liegen, denn es geht nach Österreich boarden, solange uns nicht der Schnee wegschmilzt bei der Hitze *g*
Die Vorlage für die Wobbler sind die von West, wobei ich mir noch nicht sicher bin vom Querschnitt, die einen habe ich eher oval geschnitten und die anderen eher rückenlastig. So perfekt wie seine sieht nicht aus, aber Danke noch einmal, ich bin gespannt, wie sie im fertigen Zustand laufen 

http://img818.*ih.us/img818/9392/img1910tu.jpg

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/818/img1910tu.jpg/


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei den sommerlichen Temperaturen trocknet das Epoxy schneller.

So hier erst mal das Bild von der noch nicht geputzten Spirale an der durchgehenden Öse. 





Hier ist die Spirale geputzt, man sieht sie aber nicht mehr.






noch zwei gestreifte






und noch den hier.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mir hat die Oberfräse gerade nen Rohling zerlegt. Den werde ich jetzt mal für nen Twisterschwanz auch einkürzen!

@Fabi
Ist das Design ne Vorlage?


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie immer KLASSE die Wobbler. #6 Und die Farben schick #6


----------



## Naghul (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ihr habt mal wider super teile gezaubert, respekt #6#6

@peiki: wie immer sau geil deine jerks, ich mag die :l#6:vik:

auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr so aktiv bin, verfolge ich natürlich den beitrag immer schön fleißig.
mal schauen, vielleicht kommt mal wieder was von mir zum anschauen |rolleyes

gruss


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow wenn ihr hier so weiter die Baits einstellt trau ich mich fast nichtmehr 
Klasse Arbeit!

@Deep Down: Ist ein Foto-Finish.

Gruß Fabi


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Köder habt ihr drei da wieder geschaffen , einfach super#6#6#6 , ...die Hechte werden in Demut erschaudern!

Ich hab gestern 'n paar Hartschaum-Rohlinge(hoffentlich funzt es|supergri)mit einfach nur eingeklemmten Schaufeln , Ballaststreifen ubd Drahtsystemen in der Badewanne getestet , ....alle laufen zu meiner Zufriedenheit , ....drei , vier Stück , ...davon drei gleiche Versionen eines dort sehr bekannten australischen Modells , könnten noch etwas mehr Blei im Bauch vertragen , damit sie tiefer laufen , .....aber wobbeln tun sie auch schon so einzigartig !

......hatte das Design in einem frisch erstandenen australischen Wobblerbuch gefunden und zum ungefähren Nachbau noch'n paar weitere Abbildungen im Internet gesucht ,.........ob die Kopie 100% gelungen ist , weiß ich nicht , die handgemachten Originale sind schwer erhältlich , .........aber meine Teile laufen einfach vielversprechend|supergri !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Thx @ all



Naghul schrieb:


> @peiki: wie immer sau geil deine jerks, ich mag die :l#6:vik:
> 
> auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr so aktiv bin, verfolge ich natürlich den beitrag immer schön fleißig.
> mal schauen, vielleicht kommt mal wieder was von mir zum anschauen |rolleyes
> ...



Dank Dir#6

Würde mich freuen, von dir mal wieder was zusehen


@diemai

bin schon gespannt, was du schönes gewerkelt hast.

@ west

coole Köder. bei dem Tailbait hätte ich die letzte Öse weiter zur Mitte gesetzt, so das der Drilling nicht ständig im Tail hängt.


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

..............bis die fertig sind, wird's noch mind. 2 Wochen dauern , denke ich , .....werde morgen nachmittag aber 'mal meine letzten fertigen Wobbler in der Wanne testen , .......morgens erst'mal zum Flohmarkt , Köder suchen!

Den hinteren Haken kann man auch mit einer Spitze in den Twister stecken !

@ west1 

Bitte berichte 'mal wie der betreffende Wob so läuft , ......ich hatte bis jetzt immer Bedenken , einen Wobbler mit so'nen Twisterschwanz zu versehen , ........bei 'nem Pullbait ist's ja OK , aber ich befürchte immer , das ein Wobbler durch den Schwanz nicht mehr gut wobbelt und auch zu einer Seite ziehen kann#c|kopfkrat !

...............belehre mich eines Besseren|supergri#6!

                          Gruß , Dieter#6


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!:m



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mir hat die Oberfräse gerade nen Rohling zerlegt.



Passiert halt mal, das gabs bei mir auch schon. 



diemai schrieb:


> ...............belehre mich eines Besseren|supergri#6!



Dieter als Rohling mit eingeklemmten Teilen lief er, ich hoffe er macht jetzt immer noch.
Ist halt schon ein großer Vorteil dass man sonen Hartschaum Rohling mal auf die schnelle testen kann.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ihr macht ja tolle Sachen...:m
Bin aber auch sehr motiviert und versuche, zwischen Baby wickeln, mit dem Kinderwagen fahren und den Kleinen bespaßen immer mal ein paar Minuten rauszuschneiden. Gar nicht so einfach...|rolleyes
Aber immerhin habe ich jetzt 6 Rohlinge fast fertig und kann die morgen (aller Voraussicht) ausbleien. Werden alles Zanderwobbler, wobei gerade auch ein 35cm Wallerwobb aus Fichte in Vorbereitung ist, der dauert aber noch. 

Oh Mann, ich will ein Airbrush!
Mit der Bemalung ist das immer so ne Sache. Pinseln mit Acryl geht gut, das verträgt sich auch sehr gut mit dem Epoxid, aber man ist halt limitiert. Mit Sprühdosen ist es einfacher, allerdings habe ich noch keine gefunden, die mit dm Epox nicht in irgendeiner Form reagieren. Getestet habe ich Belton, Dupli Color usw und alles schon erlebt. Vom regelrechten "Kochen" des Epox gleich nach dem Auftragen bis zu Wobblern, die ehemals weiß bemalt waren, nun aber gelblich sind. Vielleicht muss ich die nach dem Sprühen aber auch länger "ausdünsten" lassen? #c


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Mit Sprühdosen ist es einfacher, allerdings habe ich noch keine gefunden, die mit dm Epox nicht in irgendeiner Form reagieren. Getestet habe ich Belton, Dupli Color usw und alles schon erlebt. Vom regelrechten "Kochen" des Epox gleich nach dem Auftragen bis zu Wobblern, die ehemals weiß bemalt waren, nun aber gelblich sind. Vielleicht muss ich die nach dem Sprühen aber auch länger "ausdünsten" lassen? #c



Ich hab auch die Molotow von Belton am Start, bisher eigentlich noch keine Probleme in Verbindung mit dem Behnke 601er.

Vergilbt sind bisher Baits die ich mit Acryllack grundiert und dann mit Spraydosen überlackiert habe und ein paar, die ich mit nem No-Name Epoxy aus der Bucht geharzt hatte.

Ich harze die Baits nach dem  Auffüllen der Bohrungen zum Ausbleien mit einer Schicht Epoxy, warte dann einige Tage, dann wird lackiert und erst wenn die Baits fast völlig geruchsneutral sind kommt das Topcoat drauf. Das dauert schon einige Tage. Habe hier 3 Jerkbaits liegen, die ich vor 2 Wochen lackiert hatte, dennoch ist noch ein minimaler Farbgeruch wahrnehmbar. So lange warte ich aber meist nicht. Nach 5-6 Tagen wird gepinselt.
Nach diesem Prinzip sind die Baits seit etwa 4 Jahren unverändert und nicht vergilbt. Die mit Acryllack grundierten und dann besprühten Baits konnte man nach der selben Zeit alle wegwerfen... Die nur eingepinselten haben sich nicht verändert.


----------



## GFT (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
Wobbler mit Twisterschwanz habe ich im Dezember gebastelt.



Der Twisterschwanz wird durch einen eingeklebten Edelstahldraht gehalten und muß zusätzlich mit Sekundenkleber gesichert werden.
Er schwänzelt sehr stark, läuft geworfen, langsam und sehr flach.
Ich habe den Köderlauf, vor der Farbe, an einem kleinem Teich getestet und glaube, dass der Köder in der Praxis nicht tiefer wie 40 cm laufen wird.
Dadurch werde ich ihn sehr gut über die Sommerkrautfelder unseres Vereinsgewässers führen können.

Ich bin auch fleißig.


Die hier warten auf etwas Farbe für die Flossen und Epoxy.



Und die hier sollen noch Foto und Epoxy bekommen.

@west1
Ich bewundere deine Folientechnik.
So glatt wie du, bekomme ich sie nicht drauf.
Klasse und Hut ab.
Ein Glanz im Dekor.
Toll.

@diemai
Ebenfalls Hut ab.
Inzwischen habe ich einiges gelesen und auf youtube gesehen.
Du erklärst super, lässt Andere an deinem Wissen teil haben und deine Köder laufen sehr sauber.
Danke.

@All
Ich staune jeden Tag.
Wunderschöne Köder werden hier gebastelt.
Das spornt mich an, nicht nur hauptsächlich auf den Lauf meiner Basteleien zu achten, sondern in Zukunft ihr Aussehen zu verbessern.
Danke für die Fotos.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler

......ich hatte mit meiner weißen Acryl-Grundierung noch nie Vergilbungsprobleme .

Das einzige , was mir bei einigen , aber nicht allen , Abachiwobblern , die ich mit der Leinölmethode imprägniert hatte , passiert ist , ist das das Öl nach Monaten/Jahren irgenwie "ausschwitzte" und helle Farben auf'm Köder richtig doll vergilben ließ , sieht teilweise richtig eklig aus , .......der Abschlußlack ist davon aber scheinbar nicht betroffen|kopfkrat ?

Die Stellen , wo ich die Ballastlöcher mit Epoxykleber verschlossen hatte , waren davon auch nicht betroffen !

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne , passiert das auch nur bei den Ködern , die ich früher noch mit lösungsmittelhaltiger Grundierfarbe gestrichen hatte , ......seit ich Acryl-Primer nehme , hatte ich das nicht mehr .

Bei Ködern aus anderen Hölzer als Abachi , die ich nur durch zweimaliges Dippen in normalem Holzschutzmittel imprägniert hatte , ist mir sowas noch nie vorgekommen !

@ GFT

Vielen Dank für deinen Erfahrungsbericht über deinen Twister-Wobbler , scheint ja dann entgegen meiner negativen Vermutungen doch zu funzen#6 !

Eine schöne Sammlung hast du dir da ja zusammengebaut , ...echt tolle Wobbler dabei #6!

@ west1

Hubert , auch dir vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen bezüglich deines Twister-Wobblers , ....dann könnte ich mich ja eventuell auch 'mal an so'n Teil heranwagen !

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> @west1
> Ich bewundere deine Folientechnik.
> So glatt wie du, bekomme ich sie nicht drauf.
> Klasse und Hut ab.
> ...


Danke!
Olaf was für eine Folie benutzt du?
Die die ich hab ist dünner und besser als z.B. die vom Lidl, meine gibts beim Heizungsmonteur, umsonst.



diemai schrieb:


> Hubert , auch dir vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen bezüglich deines Twister-Wobblers , ....dann könnte ich mich ja eventuell auch 'mal an so'n Teil heranwagen !


:m
Ja Dieter du kannst dich dran wagen und vor dem zusammenkleben das testen nicht vergessen.


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ dimai

Mit Leinöl experimentiere ich gar nicht, da ich fast ausschließlich Jerkbaits bastle, und bei dem harten Holz (Esche/Eiche/Buche) und 5-7 dicken Schichten Epoxy ein "Durchbeißen" eigentlich fast ausgeschlossen ist. Kann man sich mit einem Experiment leicht veranschaulichen. Legt man ein dünnes Blech (z.B. von ner Getränkedose) auf einen harten Untergrund wie Stahl, und versucht dann mit einem Nagel ein Loch hineinzudrücken und wiederholt dann die gleiche Prozedur mit weichem Fichtenholz als Unterlage wird klar was ich meine. Im Bereich der Klebeaugen gibt es bei meinen Ködern deshalb die meisten Beschädigungen.
Falls dennoch nach einiger Zeit mal ein Kratzer so ausschaut, als würde Wasser eindringen können, schleife ich den Bait mit 180er Sandpapier und spendiere eine weitere Schicht Epoxy.
Allerdings mache ich wie gesagt die Wasserbehandlung.

Anfangs hatte ich mit den Spraydosen einige Schichten direkt auf den Rohling gesprüht als Grundierung, was aber extrem viel Farbe verschlang.
Ich hatte vom Aldi mal diesen Acryl-Weißlack, den ich dann als Grundierung nehmen wollte. Doofer Plan, da dann die Lackierung vergilbt ist.
Seit ich dann als Grundierung einfach eine Schicht Epoxy nehme, gibts keine Probleme mehr. Durch die Wasserbehandlung reicht eine Schicht für eine perfekt glatte Oberfläche. Nach dem Ausbleien kommt aber noch eine zweite Schicht, damit die Bleilöcher perfekt versiegelt sind. Als Grundlage zum Lackieren ideal, mit hochdeckenden Lacken wie den Belton reicht so eine Spraydose sehr lange hin. Diese Saison habe ich nur ein paar rotweiße und blauweiße Jerks gebaut, da diese die fängigsten waren und somit die einzige Farbe die aufgefüllt werden musste. Die genzen aufwendigen Lackierungen konnte ich mir also sparen. In 30 Sekunden ist die Geschichte gegessen... Nach 30 Jerkbaits ist nur die Weiß fast leer, rot und blau reichen mit Sicherheit für nochmal doppelt so viele Köder. 

Leider kommt die Farbe auf den Fotos überhaupt nicht rüber, dennoch hab ich mal Bildchen angehängt. Wäre mal Zeit für ne ordentliche Kamera...

Beides reinweiß, beides schon ein paar Tage auf dem Köder, einmal mit Aldi-Acryl-Weißlack drunter und einmal auf Epoxy lackiert 
http://img526.*ih.us/img526/7444/cimg4776.jpg

Die simpelsten, aber fängigsten Dekors
http://img839.*ih.us/img839/5525/cimg4777.jpg

http://img819.*ih.us/img819/1192/cimg4780m.jpg


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bafoangler 

........hatte auch schon überlegt , meinen geölten Abachi-Rohlingen zuerstmal eine Schicht Epoxy zu verpassen , bevor ich sie weiter anmale , ....scheint ja dann echt sicher zu sein , das das Öl nicht mehr an die Farbe kommt .

Meine vergilbten Teile sehen auch so aus(oder noch schlimmer) wie deiner auf'm Foto , ......das Gewichtsloch ist nicht betroffen !

Schöne Jerks hast du da geschaffen #6, .......mit blau/weiß hatte ich bisjetzt allerdings wenig Glück !

Vielen Dank auch noch für deine zusätzlichen Erklärungen , ...Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, danke :m
Das Kompliment kann ich nur zurückgeben.
Ich bin immer wieder begeistert was hier manche User im Bastelkeller zusammenschustern.

Wenn ich mit weicheren Materialien wie Abachi oder Balsa arbeiten würde wäre ich vermutlich auch mehr in der Materie, das Holz möglichst wasserfest zu bekommen. 
Bei manchen "Hard"baits aus dem Köderregal beißt ein ordentlicher Hecht das Finish einfach durch. Ich denke da nur am meine Hybridas, da bleiben manchmal sogar Zähne drin stecken...
Ich denke auch, dass eine Schicht Epoxy zwischen Öl und Lack nicht schaden kann. Es ist so unglaublich ärgerlich, wenn die ganze Arbeit umsonst war... Zumal bei Wobbels die ganze Schaufelbau- und Austrimm-Geschichte nochmal nen Batzen Arbeit bedeutet, wenn man nicht gerade eine Serie bewährte und bekannte Wobbels bastelt. Wie du ja selbst festgestellt hast, da wo kein ausdünstendes Holz mit der Lackierung in Berührung kommt (Austrimmlöcher) passiert auch nix.
Bei nem Jerkbait kann man zur Not immer noch drüberlackieren, 2 Schichten Epoxy draufknallen und aus nem Medium einen Deep machen |uhoh:

Den vergilbten hab ich aufgehoben, um zu beobachten wie sich die Geschichte entwickelt. Gab da auch noch schlimmere:c
Bei meinen jetzigen Jerks mache ich die Ösen extra etwas länger, sodass ein oder zwei zusätzliche Schichten Epoxy kein Problem darstellen, sollte mal was in die Hose gehen. Die alten vergilbten kamen in die Tonne, denn zusätzliche Schichten nach einem Überlackieren hätten die Ösen unbrauchbar gemacht.
http://img840.*ih.us/img840/9331/81986622.jpg

Bezüglich der Ausführungen...ich dachte ich schreib auch mal bissi was ausführlicher, grade Du und Hubert gestaltet den Trööt ja auch für alle Mitleser so informativ, dass man sich schon fast zum ordentlichen Beitragen dazu gedrängt fühlt |supergri


Achso, zu den blauweißen Baits...
Waren letztes Jahr neben den Rotweißen DIE Abräumer auf Hecht und auch auf Zander im Flachen. Auch bei recht klarem Wasser.
Selbst auf 120g Jerkbaits haben wir etliche Zander gefangen.
Einen primitiv lackierten blauweißen hab ich dann in Rente geschickt, der hat mir letztes Jahr mehr als die Hälfte aller Jerk-Hechte gebracht.

Ich hab einige selbstlackierte mit aufwändigen Dekors und Schuppenmustern, sehen alle super fängig aus, gepunktet haben aber die simplen Teile. Sehen halt aus wie Weißfische und blitzen schön auf


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich hab einige selbstlackierte mit aufwändigen Dekors und Schuppenmustern, sehen alle super fängig aus,


Für den Angler!



> gepunktet haben aber die simplen Teile.


So was lese ich besonders gerne! :m


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Für den Angler!



Genau so schauts aus!
Ich habe mir auch schon viel Mühe gegeben, die Natur möglichst detailgetreu nachzubilden und ein ansprechendes Finish zu gestalten.

Aber ich hab ein dickes Aquarium hier stehen (500l), in dem alle möglichen Fischarten hin und wieder zu Gast sind.
Und wenn sich Weißfische wie Brassen oder Rotaugen hier tummeln und die Sonne ins Aqua scheint, dann sieht man sehr schön die hellen Flanken aufblitzen. Kennt man ja auch vom Wasser, dass im Weißfischschwarm helle Flanken aufblitzen.
Den Effekt erreicht man mit hellen, weißlichen oder silberweißlichen Ködern mit ein wenig Glitter hervorragend.
Rot als zusätzlicher Anreiz kann auch nicht schaden, ein verletztes Fischchen zu imitieren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNjKs347HE8 
Ab min 7.00 schaut das schon ganz prima aus. Die vielen Details an einem custom Bait gefallen mir hervorragend, unter Wasser dürften sie nur in den seltensten Fällen (sehr klares Wasser, sehr langsame Köderführung, sehr vorsichtige Fische - und das alles zusammen) überhaupt ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## GFT (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
@west1
ich habe mir das Aluklebeband im Baumarkt gekauft.
Es ist aus der Heizungsabteilung und wirkt, obwohl es mir dünner vorkommt wie andere Dekorfolien, trotzdem sehr steif.
Schon bei leichten Wölbungen oder Krümmungen wirft es beim aufkleben Falten.
Das aufkleben größerer Einzelstücken habe ich inzwischen aufgegeben.
Nun klebe ich ca. 10mm breite Streifen nebeneinaeinander.
Das gibt Stoßkanten und ist nicht so toll.|kopfkrat

Ich werde mal einen Heißungsmonteur aufsuchen und um ein Stück Folie bitten.
Danke für den Tipp.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler

...............na ja , ärgerlich ist das Vergilben schon , ...aber wenn der Lack noch OK ist , angle ich damit auch weiter !

Nur weggeben möchte ich solche Teile nicht gerne !

Die Farbe ist ja oft sowieso nur für Angler .

Deine Farberläuterungen in puncto Wißfischflanken-Imitation muß ich mir 'mal merken , ......ich tendiere eigentlich eher immer zu gedeckten ,- oder schreiend bunten Farben  , .......Versuch macht kluch!

Und einfacher zu malen ist es auch !

@ all 

.........habe vorhin 'mal meine neuesten Köder , die ich bereits vor'n paar Tagen eingestellt hatte , in der Badewanne getestet , ......bin mit allen zufrieden .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Z51gKCig8

Sogar die gelbe "Swim Whizz"-Version , die wie'n Stein sinkt , wobbelt noch ganz passabel .

Hatte mich da voll mit'm Auftrieb des Teakholzes verschätzt , .....der schwamm ursprünglich nur so knapp auf , das die Tauchfläche gerade so an der Oberfläche klebte , ........habe dann zwei kleine Schrote in die Unterseite der Schaufel gesetzt . 

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute war mal wieder " Restetag " ,es fehlt noch das Harz. :m


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder " Restetag " ,es fehlt noch das Harz. :m


 
..............wieso "Reste" , .....die sehen doch ganz intakt aus|supergri ?

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Reste in sofern da es die Reste von den Großen sind die ich dann weiterverarbeiten. Und vor allem die dicken Backen die wissen was da noch kommt. #a


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> Hallo
> @west1
> ich habe mir das Aluklebeband im Baumarkt gekauft.
> Es ist aus der Heizungsabteilung und wirkt, obwohl es mir dünner vorkommt wie andere Dekorfolien, trotzdem sehr steif.
> ...



Wenns aus dem Baumarkt kommt könnte es auch so eine billig Ausführung sein. #c

Mit meinem bekomme ich ganz gut eine Wobblerhälfte beklebt, ganz ohne Falten gehts aber auch nicht. Die Falten lassen sich jedoch mit einem glatten Gegenstand (Bleistift oder Kugelschreiber) gut glatt streichen, unter den verschiedenen Dekors ist dann davon meistens nichts mehr zusehen. 
Die meisten Wobbs von diesem Winter hab ich aber nur noch an den Seiten eingepackt, macht weniger Arbeit und sieht auch so gut gut aus.



diemai schrieb:


> Und einfacher zu malen ist es auch !


Und schneller gehts auch.  



> .........habe vorhin 'mal meine neuesten Köder , die ich bereits vor'n paar Tagen eingestellt hatte , in der Badewanne getestet , ......bin mit allen zufrieden .


 
Ja Dieter es laufen alle schön. #6#6#6
Die Rothaut gefällt mir am besten!



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder " Restetag


Schön! 


Bei mir war Hartschaum Testtag. Ja Swen ich bin fremdgegangen.|rotwerden 

Hab heute Nachmittag den kleinen aus nem etwas weicheren Hartschaum gebaut, den ich schon Jahrelang hier rumliegen habe.  
Das Zeugs ist aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie das von Nepomuk.





Hab ihn zwei mal mit eingefärbtem 5 Min. Epox eingepinselt.
Er bekommt noch Augen und so nen Glitzerstreifen an den Seiten und bei der nächsten Radfüllung noch nen Überzug Epox.


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

...........danke , Hubert , .....meine Nächsten sind dann wieder etwas "exotischer"|supergri!

Auf "YouTube" hab' ich 'mal n irisches Video gesehen , der Kamerad da hat auch 'n weicheres Zeug genommen , ich find's aber nicht wieder|kopfkrat#q!

@ all

........habe hier eben 'n kleinen Beitrag über die Herstellung von Tauchschaufeln geschrieben(hat sich da so ergeben) , ....sollte hier aber auch 'rein , denke ich :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3560940&postcount=247

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ bafoangler
> 
> ...............na ja , ärgerlich ist das Vergilben schon , ...aber wenn der Lack noch OK ist , angle ich damit auch weiter !
> 
> ...



Ich hab die vergilbten entsorgt, da mich der Anblick jedes mal erneut geärgert hat. Auch hatte ich ganz zu Anfang ja mit Polyesterharz als Topcoat gearbeitet, welches sehr schnell härtet, aber dennoch während der Verarbeitung sehr flüssig ist. Abgesehen von der Reaktion mit den Farben, wenn man zu wenig Härter verwendet hat, härtet der Mist auch matt aus. Unter Wasser wird das egalisiert, da sieht man das nicht. Ist der gleiche Effekt wie wenn man das Topcoat anschleift und dann erneut versiegelt. Dennoch hats mich dann so geärgert dass 40 Baits in die Tonne gewandert sind|uhoh:

Wirklich aufwändige Dekors und Muster sind tatsächlich weniger für den Fisch bestimmt. Der erste, der gefangen wird, ist der Spinnfischer am Köderregal.

Ich muss mal ein Bildchen machen, wie sich meine Jerkauswahl gegenüber der vorletzten Saison gewandelt hat. Von natürlich-gedeckt zu viel weiß mit Glitter.
Hätte ich vor 2 Jahren noch nicht geahnt. Passt aber für meine Gewässer viel besser als das, was ich als Angler vermutet hätte...

Deine Baits sind wie immer wieder top gelungen #6
Wie bei ziemlich keinem anderen sonst fällt deine persönliche Note auf. Besonders der Zalt-Verschnitt am Anfang mit den Kuhflecken


----------



## Willi Wobbler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo @ all.
Wie immer interessante Posts hier.
Hab in einem anderen Wobblerthreat etwas gefragt ...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3560992#post3560992

Vielleicht könntet ihr da auch was drüber wissen ...


----------



## bafoangler (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Willi Wobbler

Ich hab einen in 13cm jointed.
Taucht keinen Meter tief. Dafür macht er ordentlich Druck und Radau. Top Wobbel für wenig Geld.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessante Beiträge!



bafoangler schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn sich Weißfische wie Brassen oder Rotaugen hier tummeln und die Sonne ins Aqua scheint, dann sieht man sehr schön die hellen Flanken aufblitzen. Kennt man ja auch vom Wasser, dass im Weißfischschwarm helle Flanken aufblitzen.
> Den Effekt erreicht man mit hellen, weißlichen oder silberweißlichen Ködern mit ein wenig Glitter hervorragend.
> Rot als zusätzlicher Anreiz kann auch nicht schaden, ein verletztes Fischchen zu imitieren.



Und wenn man sich dann noch die Wasserfärbung anschaut, kombiniert man das dann noch am Besten mit grün! 
Die Kombination silber/grün war in unseren klaren Kieskuhlen allem anderen überlegen. 
Man braucht einfach diesen BlinkBlink-Effekt!

@diemai
Hast Du das Leinöl richtig trocknen lassen?
Nach der Firnisbildung kann sich da eigentlich nicht mehr viel verlagern! Lag aber vllt tatsächlich an den lösungsmittelhaltigen Farben.

@all
Ich hab jetzt 51 Jerkrohlinge in der Rotation! Jetzt hab ich vom Holzbearbeiten aber auch erstmal die Sch.auze voll!


----------



## Josef87 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, genau das meine ich, so eine Stahlfeder in den Gummi gedreht sichert den Gummischwanz zuverlässig am Köder.

Schöne Wobbler Zusammen! :m

Sobald ich mein Köderrad fertig habe, der Epoxy von behnke gekommen ist, wohl morgen und ich Zeit habe werde ich auch meine Köder zeigen, den alten dann mit Epoxy und einen weiteren genauso mit Gummischwanz.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

............immer mindestens 10 Tage Trocknungszeit , eher mehr , .......solange bis ich nix mehr von dem Öl riechen konnte !

Ich denke , das das auch mit der individuellen Holzmaserung zu tun hat , .....es war ja auch nicht bei allen Ködern so !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So, eben mal die Endmontage der Tinca vollzogen! 
Auch wenn die gute etwas zu grün und zu wenig "messingfarben" geraten ist bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis...















...ohne Drillinge 251gr. auf 26cm verteilt.

greetz


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> .....
> Auch wenn die gute etwas zu grün und zu wenig "messingfarben" geraten ist bin ich ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis...
> 
> ...ohne Drillinge 251gr. auf 26cm verteilt.
> ...



Jaja, immer diese Nörgler! Ich style ja auch zu dolle durch!

Was fürn Brocken!


@all
Was nehm ich denn jetzt fürn Epoxy + Härter für meine Jerks? Köderkarussel ist vorhanden!


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> 
> So, eben mal die Endmontage der Tinca vollzogen!



Sie sah ja vorher schon gut aus aber jetzt noch besser!#6


Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Was nehm ich denn jetzt fürn Epoxy + Härter für meine Jerks? Köderkarussel ist vorhanden!



Nimm einfach das über das auf den letzten 30 Seiten schon öfters geschrieben wurde. :m


----------



## davis (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep: Achja was soll´s! #6 Also ich bin mit dem Envirotex Lite sehr zufrieden!!


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Sie sah ja vorher schon gut aus aber jetzt noch besser!#6
> 
> 
> Nimm einfach das über das auf den letzten 30 Seiten schon öfters geschrieben wurde. :m



Och, da gab es so einige!

Also, das 300 oder 601 mit dem LS Härter?


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Och, da gab es so einige!
> 
> Also, das 300 oder 601 mit dem LS Härter?


Das liegt an dir!
Mein Rad und ich verwenden 601+650.


----------



## workflow (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo...etwas neues von mir...


----------



## Josef87 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler worklflow, aus Holz?

Alle, mit was bepinselt Ihr denn eure Wobbler, also was für Pinsel, das Epoxy lässt sich doch nicht mehr auslösen oder? Verwendet Ihr ständig neue Pinsel?


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler worklflow, aus Holz?
> 
> Alle, mit was bepinselt Ihr denn eure Wobbler, also was für Pinsel, das Epoxy lässt sich doch nicht mehr auslösen oder? Verwendet Ihr ständig neue Pinsel?


 
So gehts:
1. Mit Nitro-Verdünnung oder Aceton auswaschen
2. Dann mit Seife nochmals auswaschen
3. Da dieser Pinsel noch feucht ist, für die weitere Schicht einen neuen nehmen. Später kannst Du den ersteren wieder nehmen, vorausgesetzt Du hast ihn gründlich gewaschen


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schöne Wobbler worklflow, aus Holz?
> 
> Alle, mit was bepinselt Ihr denn eure Wobbler, also was für Pinsel, das Epoxy lässt sich doch nicht mehr auslösen oder? Verwendet Ihr ständig neue Pinsel?



Ich benutze solche billig Pinselsets.
Hab 4 Pinsel abwechselnd im Einsatz die ich mit Aceton reinige. Eine Mischung Epox ein Pinsel, nächste Mischung nächster usw. dann wieder von vorne. 
Seife hab ich noch nie benutzt. 
So 100 Köder sind mit 4 Pinsel locker drin.


----------



## Josef87 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist super, danke Dir für die kurze gute Anleitung! 

West, ja so werd ichs auch machen, bei mehreren Pinseln hat man immer schön viel Luft dazwischen.


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> bei mehreren Pinseln hat man immer schön viel Luft dazwischen.



Stimmt und das Aceton hat sich verflüchtigt.


----------



## bafoangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mache da gar nicht rum mit Auswaschen und Reinigen.

Beim 1€ Shop hole ich mir Pinselsets
http://www.amazon.de/Maler-Pinselset-Streichen-Pinsel-Teilig/dp/B0038Y1UY0

Sowas, allerdings eben für nen €. Die Pinselborsten bei den breiten Modellen schneide ich größtenteils ab.
Dann pinsle ich erst wenn ich das Karussell auch voll habe - 5 stk passen momentan rein. Bei 5 Schichten je Köder macht das dann 20 Cent pro Bait für Pinsel. Dafür wasche ich keinen Pinsel aus...


----------



## davis (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mal versucht Pinsel mit Spiritus sauber zu bekommen das lief nicht so prall. Werd es dann auch mal mit Aceton versuchen!
Von Billigpinseln halte ich nichts die verlieren immer Haare die dann im Epoxid kleben und mich tierisch aufregen. |uhoh:


----------



## bafoangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Von Billigpinseln halte ich nichts die verlieren immer Haare die dann im Epoxid kleben und mich tierisch aufregen. |uhoh:



Die losen Haare lassen sich vorab innerhalb weniger Augenblicke abzupfen. Ich jedenfalls habe keine Probleme mit Haaren im Epoxy mehr. Alternativ könnte man auch nen Tropfen 5min Epoxy an die Klemmstelle packen, dann lösen sich  ganz sicher keine Haare mehr. Das ist aber eigentlich nicht notwendig. Wenn man allerdings nicht zupft wirds gern mal ne Sauerei.

So schaut die Geschichte zurechtgeschnibbelt aus.
http://img834.*ih.us/img834/1032/cimg4790o.jpg


----------



## workflow (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja ganz normales styrodur verwendet...für lau von einer baustelle ;-)


----------



## Josef87 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für Eure Tipps zu den Pinseln, aber ich denke das mit Aceton auswaschen ist noch die beste Methode, einfach weil man so weniger Material verbauch. 20Cent pro Köder nur für Pinsel wären mir da schon zuviel.

Workflow, ich habe hier auch etwas styrodur rumliegen, Du meinst das was auch so hell grünlich gibt, oder? Habe auch schon versucht das zu bearbeiten, aber irgendwie ist es nicht leicht zu bearbeiten, da bei mir beim schleifen immer wieder Stücke mit rauß gerissen würden. also in Krümmel Größe.


----------



## bafoangler (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> 20Cent pro Köder nur für Pinsel wären mir da schon zuviel.



Ich baue maximal 50 Köder pro Jahr, das macht nen 10er für Pinsel. 
Sind bei mir auch fast alles Jerkbaits von 90-150g, deswegen passen nur jeweils 5 Baits ins Karussell. Kleinere können entsprechend dann mehr gleichzeitig gepinselt werden.

Materialkosten (Holz, Draht, Harz, Farben, Blei, Augen) kommen bei mir etwa auf 1,50€ pro Bait, und da meine Jerks mit 2/0er Owner St-41er Drillingen und 5 Stonfo extreme  Sprengringen ausgestattet werden, kommt alleine dieser Anhang auf 4€ pro Köder. Was sind da schon 20cent, zumal ein Jerk im Laden zwischen 15 und 40€ liegt, und bei Bedarf auch noch mit anderen Haken und Sprengringen aufgerüstet werden darf...
Wenn ich durch Auswaschen dann 10cent sparen könnte (Aceton muss man auch erstmal kaufen und entsorgen, Markenpinsel sind entsprechend teurer...), da mach ich nicht rum.

Für Vielbastler und Kleinköderbauer schaut das evtl anders aus.
Zumal wenn Einzelköder geharzt werden.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da wär mir der Aufwand auch zu hoch! Zumal man mit einem vielleicht nicht richtig gereinigten Pinsel dann gleich eine ganze Serie versaut!


----------



## west1 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Zumal man mit einem vielleicht nicht richtig gereinigten Pinsel dann gleich eine ganze Serie versaut!



Wenn ein Pinsel nicht richtig gereinigt ist, ist er hart und zum pinseln nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
Durch Pinsel die ich mit Aceton gereinigt hab, hab ich noch keinen Köder versaut.
Aber jeder kanns machen wie er will! :m


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun ich habe meinen ersten Wobbler mit dem Epoxy von Behnke lakiert.

Nun sind aber hier und da leichte Unebenheiten, kann ich einfach die wegschleifen und noch eine Schicht darüber lakieren? Oder sieht man dann das geschliffene als matte Stelle unter dem Lack?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## bafoangler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das kannst du einfach wegschleifen. Das Epoxy läuft auch in feinste Kratzer. Wird alles wieder super klar. Ich hab das wie geschrieben schon etliche Male gemacht, wenn einzelne Köder recht verschlissen waren.
Wenn du den Köder anfasst solltest du entweder anschließend entfetten oder alles mit 180er Sandpapier oder feiner anrauen, damit die 2. Schicht Epoxy hält. Sonst kann es passieren dass sich die Schichten vonenander lösen.


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir, dann werde ich es so machen.


----------



## Forelle1997 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wo bekommt ihr günstig und gut  5 Min. Epoxydkleber her ?


----------



## west1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt ihr günstig und gut  5 Min. Epoxydkleber her ?



Ob der jetzt günstig ist weiß ich nicht, jedenfalls ist er gut.  

5-Minuten Epoxyd-Harz 200 g


----------



## Pike-Piekser (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nehme den hier, der ist gut und günstig:q


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe bisher immer zum kleben den Uhu schnellfest 5 minuten Epoxykleber verwendet. Aber der ist sehr teuer, wenn die von Euch vorgeschlagenen von der Klebekraft genauso gut sind, oder wenigstens ähnlich wäre das ja echt günstig.


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin gerade am Überlegen ob so ein Köderrad mit den Köder quer rotierend das wahre ist. Da das Epoxy sich nicht richtig verteilt. Also ja es wird schön glatt, aber da mein Köder ja auch Kanten hat, sammelt sich vorallem an den Rundungen das Epoy und auf den Kanten ist so gut wie nichts. Ich denke wenn man den Köder senkrecht rotieren lässt dürfte das Ergebniss besser werden. Vielleicht noch die letzte Schicht dann quer rotierend aufbringen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich finde das 5 Min Epoxy von L&G (bei Conrad) besser als das von Behnke. Er zieht schneller und wenn man ihn mal zum Beschichten von Miniwobbs nehmen möchte, vergilbt er auch nicht. Bei mein Behnke 5 Min Zeugs ist eher ein 10 Minuten Kleber. Finde den total unpraktisch da er nicht so schnell anzieht und daher gerne mal wegläuft...

Das die Ecken nicht richtig haften kann auch andere Gründe haben. Z.B. Fingerabdrücke etc. Nach der 2. Schicht sollte der Köder volkommen gleichmäßig benetzt sein.

Ich würde jetzt nicht versuchen das "Rad" neu zu erfinden;-)


----------



## bafoangler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am Überlegen ob so ein Köderrad mit den Köder quer rotierend das wahre ist. Da das Epoxy sich nicht richtig verteilt. Also ja es wird schön glatt, aber da mein Köder ja auch Kanten hat, sammelt sich vorallem an den Rundungen das Epoy und auf den Kanten ist so gut wie nichts. Ich denke wenn man den Köder senkrecht rotieren lässt dürfte das Ergebniss besser werden. Vielleicht noch die letzte Schicht dann quer rotierend aufbringen.



Im Moment lasse ich meine Baits um die Querachse rotieren (also "senkrecht"), vorher hatte ich ein Karussell, das um die Längsachse rotieren ließ.
Meiner Erfahrung nach hast du auf den Kanten nie wirklich viel Epoxy. VOR den Kanten sammelt sich das dann, wenn man zuviel aufträgt. Versuchsweise hab ich mal nur die Kanten dünn bepinselt (2-3 Durchgänge) und dann den kompletten Bait geharzt. War auch nicht so prall. 

Ansonsten kannst du ja mal versuchen nur ganz wenig Harz aufzutragen. Hilft evtl das bissi warm zu machen. Das Harz wird dann dünnflüssiger. Sind dann aber auch mehr Schichten nötig. Könnte den ungleichen Dicken der Schichten entgegen wirken.


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär, nein das liegt an der Form des Köders, also nicht an irgendwelchen Fingerabdrücken, darauf habe ich aufgepasst und es sieht auch ganz anders aus. Da helfen auch dicke Schichten nichts, da wird der Köder durch das Epoxy mit der Zeit zu den Kanten hin immer Runder bis sie irgendwann im Epoxy verschwinden, aber dann ist da auch keine Kante mehr. Das Rad will ich nicht neu erfinden, aber den Vorgang nach meinen Bedürfnissen ausrichten. 

bafoangler, danke für deine Erfahrung, was war denn bei Dir der Grund weshalb Du auf senkrecht umgestellt hast, wenn das nichts an den Kanten ändert. Das mit den dünnen Schichten ist eine gute Idee, werde ich beim nächsten mal testen. Oder einfach mal den Köder abhängen, vielleicht klappts da doch ganz gut.
Ist halt doof wenn sich das ganze Epoxy auf den Flächen sammelt, ne Wölbung bildet und zu den Kanten hin hauchdünn wird.

Zur veranschaulichung des Problems habe ich mal einen Querschnitt vom Ganzen aufgezeichnet


----------



## west1 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Josef du musst die Kanten leicht abrunden dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## Josef87 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hubert, stimmt, das wäre ne Idee. So müsste es gehen. Da so der Fluss des Harzes gewährleistet ist, da er nicht mehr die Kante überwinden muss. Danke Dir


----------



## bafoangler (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> bafoangler, danke für deine Erfahrung, was war denn bei Dir der Grund weshalb Du auf senkrecht umgestellt hast, wenn das nichts an den Kanten ändert.


Ich hatte vorher so ein Karussell wie es die meisten haben. Eine Scheibe links und rechts, einen Stab in der Mitte und die Köder wurden dazwischengepackt.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2752674

Da kam man dann aber schlecht ran beim Pinseln, zudem hingen die schweren Jerks gern mal durch (bei 60cm Breite ließen sich 2-3 Köder hintereinander einspannen).
http://img714.*ih.us/img714/3673/karussellvariante1.jpg

Dann hab ich mir nen Alurahmen zusammengeschustert. Da kommt man besser ran, weil der mittlere Stab fehlt. 
Problem war immer noch, dass die schweren Köder durchhingen wenn man 2 oder 3 hintereinander gepackt hat, sodass das Epoxy sich an einem Ende gesammelt hat... 
http://img684.*ih.us/img684/2195/karussellvariante2.jpg


Bei nur einem jeweils waagerecht hätten zu wenige Köder reingepasst, also versuchsweise senkrecht getestet. Hat gepasst.
http://img193.*ih.us/img193/862/karussellvariante3.jpg


Ich hoffe man erkennt was gemeint ist.






Josef87 schrieb:


> Das mit den dünnen Schichten ist eine gute Idee, werde ich beim nächsten mal testen. Oder einfach mal den Köder abhängen, vielleicht klappts da doch ganz gut.
> Ist halt doof wenn sich das ganze Epoxy auf den Flächen sammelt, ne Wölbung bildet und zu den Kanten hin hauchdünn wird.



Genau das ist das Problem, das Epoxy fließt nicht über die Kanten, da hatte ich auch schon Probleme damit. Die Eigenbauten runde ich deswegen sehr gründlich (bei Glidern gut machbar), beim Harzen von den Realbait Hardheads gibts manchmal noch Probleme.


----------



## Deep Down (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler
#6


----------



## Josef87 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bafoangler, vielen dank für die super Erläuterung. 

Ja beim nächsten werden ich mal schaun was es bringt die Lanten leicht zu brechen.


----------



## Josef87 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier habe ich etwas gefunden was genau das Gleiche Problem anspricht und erläutert, sowas muss man erstmal wissen. 

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bogenbau/_Finish/_Einleitung


----------



## Forelle1997 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
Ich hab mal im Internet etwas rumgesucht und auch was gefunden.Allerdings denke ich, dass dies für den Einstieg in den Wobblerbau schwieriger ist. 

Was haltet ihr davon ???;+
http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/wobblerbau/cd.html


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

der Beitrag ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
So etwas habe ich schon gesehen um Blinker zu veredeln.

Für Formen, für die ich CNC-Programme gemacht habe, wäre der Aufwand für Negativ- und Positiv-Formen, bei der die Hälften auch noch spiegelbildlich gleich sind nicht schwierig. 
Wenn ich die Formen von Hand ferigen müsste, wäre mir der Aufwand für die Formen - wenn alles genau sein soll - zu groß.

Wenn ich manche Kunstwerke in den Beiträgen sehe, gibt es bestimmt Leute die, die Geschicklichkeit haben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hab mal im Internet etwas rumgesucht und auch was gefunden.Allerdings denke ich, dass dies für den Einstieg in den Wobblerbau schwieriger ist.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon ???;+
> http://www.jigfanatics.de/nuetzliches/koederbau/wobblerbau/cd.html


 

.......ich kannte diese Anleitung schon , ......habe aber in puncto Dichtigkeit kein Vertrauen zu diesen Ködern , .......die Ränder könnte man ja noch wasserdicht zusammenkleben(würde es auch 'mal mit speziellem Kunststoffkleber probieren , der löst viele Plastiksorten an und verschweißt sie quasi) , ........aber die Stellen , wo der Draht und die Schaufel in den Körper gehen , sind für Leckagen geradezu prädestiniert .

..............man müßte die Dinger irgendwie ausschäumen können ........|kopfkrat!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Forelle1997 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt es  denn auch andere möglichkeiten einfach wobbler zu bauen ???
(ausser schmirgeln, sägen etc.)


----------



## Pit der Barsch (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja kaufen.


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch andere möglichkeiten einfach wobbler zu bauen ???
> (ausser schmirgeln, sägen etc.)


 
Das Wort "bauen" beinhaltet doch irgendwie das Arbeiten von Hand , finde ich !

.........mit virtuellen oder imaginären Wobblern kann man keine Fische fangen !

Hier aber 'ne günstige und einfache Alternative(du mußt aber 'n Haken-System von Hand anfertigen) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HX60m9CxIoo

Ähnliches hab' ich auch schon mit'm Einwegfeuerzeug gesehen !

Oder aus Mutti's Nachttischschublade :q:q:

http://www.bissclips.tv/deinevideos/raubfischangeln/der-dildo-wobbler-552.html

Ferner mit ETWAS mehr Arbeit verbunden :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNlPcvJzFeA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BncrfcQbunM

Ferner hab' ich im Netzt auch schon Wobbler aus zusammengeknüllter Alu-Folie gesehen , find' das aber auf die Schnelle nicht mehr wieder .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Halli hallo - war leider ne ewigkeit ohne Netz und daher abwesend - hab mich mal durch all die Schönheiten durch gearbeitet die seit meinem letzten Besuch hier von euch gefertigt wurden - bin sehr beeindruckt von vielem was ich gesehen hab - habs vermißt hier zu sein


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



smartmouth schrieb:


> Halli hallo - war leider ne ewigkeit ohne Netz und daher abwesend - hab mich mal durch all die Schönheiten durch gearbeitet die seit meinem letzten Besuch hier von euch gefertigt wurden - bin sehr beeindruckt von vielem was ich gesehen hab - habs vermißt hier zu sein


 

.................schön , das du wieder dabei bist#6 !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## smartmouth (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h Hi diemai - danke Dir


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, 
Ich hatte jetzt eher an formen gedacht, in die man z.b. ein harz reingiesst, Hatte damit schon jemand erfahrungen ?


----------



## west1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal zwei Kunststoff Wobbs, 7cm und 10cm lang.

Den kleinen hatte ich ja schon mal gezeigt, er ist aus einem Werkzeug gebaut das auf dem Bau im Einsatz ist.

Der größere ist aus einem Kunststoff den mir ein Kollege aus Frankreich mit gebracht hat. 
Das Zeugs ist härter und schwerer zu bearbeiten als der Nepo Hartschaum.







Bis auf das Schwarz wurden die Farben nur mit Pinsel und einem Fetzen Küchentuch aufgebracht.


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich hatte jetzt eher an formen gedacht, in die man z.b. ein harz reingiesst, Hatte damit schon jemand erfahrungen ?


 
Erfahrung hab' ich nicht , ......geht aber , .......machen einige Leute , ...steht sogar etwas dazu 'drin hier im Thread !

@ west1

Sehr schön wieder , Hubert#6 , .........umwieviel schwerer und schwerer zu bearbeiten , ...etwa wie'n Vergleich Abachi zu Buche ?

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Sehr schön wieder , Hubert#6 , .........umwieviel schwerer und schwerer zu bearbeiten , ...etwa wie'n Vergleich Abachi zu Buche ?



Danke Dieter!:m

Etwa wie Buche, Eiche, das Zeugs wäre genau richtig für Jerks und Swimbaits. :q
Für den Wobbel hab ich nur etwa ein viertel bis ein drittel an Blei gebraucht, bin gespannt ob er jetzt mit einer Schicht Epox noch schwimmt. :q


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie ist es denn mit balsaholz ist das teuer (ca. 1m )
Ist es einfach zu bearbeiten? (einfacher als hartschaum ?)

Oder könnt ihr mir ein material für den bau von 2-6 cm langen wobblern empfehlen ?

Gruss, Forelle1997


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Dieter!:m
> 
> Etwa wie Buche, Eiche, das Zeugs wäre genau richtig für Jerks und Swimbaits. :q
> Für den Wobbel hab ich nur etwa ein viertel bis ein drittel an Blei gebraucht, bin gespannt ob er jetzt mit einer Schicht Epox noch schwimmt. :q


 
Alles klar , Hubert , .......dann hast du jetzt ja noch'ne weitere Material-Option .

@ Forelle1997

In puncto Balsaholz-Preisen kann Tante Google sehr hilfreich sein !

PVC-Hartschaum von Nepomuk(20€ für'n Karton voll) läßt sich genauso leicht bearbeiten wie das schwerste Balsa , .......sollte man übrigens zum Köderbau verwenden(dunklere Färbung) , nicht die weiche und leichtere Qualität(hellere Färbung) .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Wie ist es denn mit balsaholz ist das teuer (ca. 1m )
> Ist es einfach zu bearbeiten? (einfacher als hartschaum ?)
> 
> Oder könnt ihr mir ein material für den bau von 2-6 cm langen wobblern empfehlen ?
> ...



Balsa und Styrodur aber beides muss man Sägen und schleifen.
Zur Bearbeitung von Styrodur hatte ich dir ja schon per PN was geschrieben.
Gib mal Balsaholz bei Ebay ein dann siehst du die Preise und bearbeiten kannst du es so wie hier beschrieben.
Zum aussägen reicht ne Laubsäge.


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich hoffe mal, dass der erste Wobbler innerhalb der nächsten paar Wochen fertig ist|supergri

Gruss, Forelle1997


----------



## west1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnellen Antworten, ich hoffe mal, dass der erste Wobbler innerhalb der nächsten paar Wochen fertig ist|supergri
> 
> Gruss, Forelle1997



Für das Danke und den Gruß bekommst du doch glatt noch nen Tipp! :q

Den kleinen Wobb hatte ich aus einem Reibebrett gebaut, Verarbeitung wie Balsa aufs beschichten vor dem Ausbleien und bemalen kannst du verzichten und bekommen tust du so ein Teil in jedem Baumarkt!


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, aber ist das Material auch stark genug, einen Hechtbiss zu überstehen ? (ich hab damit echt noch keine erfahrungen)

Gruss, Forelle1997


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Danke, aber ist das Material auch stark genug, einen Hechtbiss zu überstehen ? (ich hab damit echt noch keine erfahrungen)
> 
> Gruss, Forelle1997


 
Du musst noch viel lesen, lesen und lesen.

Balsaholz ist bestimmt nicht hechtsicher. Einfach hier in der Suche Styrodur eingeben und lesen, lesen und lesen.

Viel Spass


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Balsa ist schon hechtsicher, wenn es ausreichend mit Epoxid beschichtet ist. In Balsa hält übrigens auch eine Schauböse, zumindest wenn man das Bohrloch etwas größer macht, so dass die Schrauböse rein vom aufgefüllten Epoxid gehalten wird.


----------



## west1 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Balsa ist schon hechtsicher, wenn es ausreichend mit Epoxid beschichtet ist.



Ich denk mal das wusste Bulettenbär.
Mensch Steffen er wollte doch nur dass sich Forelle hier erst mal richtig durch den Thread liest. :q

Hier noch ein kleines Video vom Wobbel mit Twisterschwanz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rMnPN7RmpQ


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein kleines Video vom Wobbel mit Twisterschwanz.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rMnPN7RmpQ


 
Sehr inspirierend , Hubert #6, ...habe soeben dort kommentiert !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Wie bekommt man eine solche Schuppentextur hin?
http://www.shop.taterhogcustomlures.com/product.sc?productId=77&categoryId=20

Beste Grüße


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist noch eine Linkliste mit Handgemachten Holzwobblern.
Hat mit recht viel Spass gemacht dort herumzuklicken.

http://www.cjtripnewton.com/fishing-lures.php


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie bekommt man eine solche Schuppentextur hin?
> http://www.shop.taterhogcustomlures.com/product.sc?productId=77&categoryId=20
> ...


 
Sieht mir stark wie mit irgend einem Werkzeug eingerollt aus , das wird ungefähr so gemacht , wie in west1's Video :

http://www.youtube.com/user/deranglerundmehr?feature=g-u-u#p/u/12/ojPnNgXEhB8

TaterHog ist übrigens 'n langjähriges Mitglied auf www.tackleunderground.com .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hier ist noch eine Linkliste mit Handgemachten Holzwobblern.
> Hat mit recht viel Spass gemacht dort herumzuklicken.
> 
> http://www.cjtripnewton.com/fishing-lures.php


 
Coole Seite , ...danke für's Posten:m!

Kenns'te diese Link-Liste schon ?


http://www.lurefishinguk.com/links/links3.html


                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heute das 5 min. Epoxy von Behnke Benutzt um Achsen und Tauchschaufeln einzukleben und habe festgestellt das es ziemlich schnell anzieht. War bis jetzt nur was vom Discounter gewohnt wo ich gefühlte 67 sek. länger hatte.:m Hat aber alles gut geklappt.


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Coole Seite , ...danke für's Posten:m!
> 
> Kenns'te diese Link-Liste schon ?
> 
> ...




Danke auch! Du hast meinen Abend gerettet.

Hier ist ein Liste zu Japanischen Wobbler-Blogs 

http://fishing.blogmura.com/handmadeturigu/

ich kann zwar kein Japanisch aber die Bilder sind ganz nett.
Einfach mal alles anklicken.

Beste Grüße,

mic


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf einem der Japanischen Blogs hab ich einen Miniwobbler gesehen 
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/tondebu/GA...der/1204556/img_1204556_36751193_0?1330601216

Das mit der dezentrierten Einhängeöse wäre doch mal was für einen Mini-Kaulquappen-Wobbler.


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Sieht mir stark wie mit irgend einem Werkzeug eingerollt aus , das wird ungefähr so gemacht , wie in west1's Video :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/deranglerundmehr?feature=g-u-u#p/u/12/ojPnNgXEhB8
> 
> ...




Ich probiers mal mit der Schraubenzieher-Technik die West1 in seinem Video zeigt.
West1 hatte neulich auch Fotos von Wobblern mit schönen Texturen gepostet.
Danke für den Tip!


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch mal die ersten selbstgemachten Wobbels beim Testfischen.
In der Mitte ein Korkenzieher-Jerk in Brassen-Look


----------



## diemai (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hier noch mal die ersten selbstgemachten Wobbels beim Testfischen.
> In der Mitte ein Korkenzieher-Jerk in Brassen-Look


 
Schade , das die Aufnahme von weiter weg ist , hätte gerne mehr Details gesehen , die sehen echt interessant aus #6.

......was aber ist ein "Korkenzieher-Jerk" , ....hört sich nach etwas sagen wir "eigenwilligen" Laufeigenschaften an|supergri!

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Links , ...die Söhne Nippons ha'm in puncto Wobblerbau echt 'was los und auch ihren ganz eigenen Stil #6!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (3. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Schade , das die Aufnahme von weiter weg ist , hätte gerne mehr Details gesehen , die sehen echt interessant aus #6.
> 
> ......was aber ist ein "Korkenzieher-Jerk" , ....hört sich nach etwas sagen wir "eigenwilligen" Laufeigenschaften an|supergri!
> 
> ...



Ja der Jerk macht bei jedem Ruck eine doppelte Piruette.
Ich habe ihn aus Unwissenheit in der Mitte ausgebleit.
Mal gucken ob er sich mit Drillingen dran im Vorfach verfängt.

Ich werde nach dem Epoxieren vernüftige Nahaufnahmen machen.

Grüße, mic


----------



## GFT (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
saubere Arbeiten sind wieder gepostet worden.
..............................................................
@west1
Dein Wobbler mit Twisterschwanz läuft klasse.
Er wird sich schneller und variantenreicher führen lassen, wie der, den ich gebaut habe.
Gutes Video.
Ich denke, ich muß, mit Twisterschwanz, etwas weniger Bananenartig basteln.
Langsam geführt, bin ich mit meinem zufrieden.
...............................................................
Im Moment bastel ich erstmal eine Menge Barschzocker fertig.
Wenn die fertig sind, möchte ich einen Wobbler bauen, in den ich am Ende einen kleinen Köderfisch einsetzen kann.
Eventuell auch im selbem Wobbler einen Shad.
Der wird aber, wegen dem Hammerschwanz, mehr Gegendruck erzeugen.
Eventuell läuft das dann nicht so gut.
Der Köderfisch soll nicht, wie bei einem LipSkul oder Vouksi Raksi System im Kopfbereich sitzen, sondern nur als Schwanzende.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## west1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wie bekommt man eine solche Schuppentextur hin?
> http://www.shop.taterhogcustomlures.com/product.sc?productId=77&categoryId=20
> ...



Mit der Verschraubung von denen hier.








GFT schrieb:


> @west1
> Dein Wobbler mit Twisterschwanz läuft klasse.


Danke! :m


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Habe heute das 5 min. Epoxy von Behnke Benutzt um Achsen und Tauchschaufeln einzukleben und habe festgestellt das es ziemlich schnell anzieht. War bis jetzt nur was vom Discounter gewohnt wo ich gefühlte 67 sek. länger hatte.:m Hat aber alles gut geklappt.


 
Danke für das Feedback. Meine Erfahrungs mit dem Zeug ist das genaue Gegenteil.


----------



## west1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch ein paar.

Länge 10cm schwimmend






und zwei in ca. 7cm Länge.


----------



## Frosch38 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Meine Erfahrungs mit dem Zeug ist das genaue Gegenteil.



Ich werde beim nächsten mal die Zeit stoppen. |bigeyes Mal sehen wie lange ich habe bis der Zahnstochen stecken bleibt.

@ West #6 Prima, 
... bei mir dreht sich das Karussell mit Rohlingen die ihre erste Schicht bekommen haben vor der Farbgebung.


----------



## diemai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

.......ist der Obere überhaupt ganz bemalt , Hubert , ...oder ist's ein "PVC Semi Nudie" .

Schöne Barsch-Design ist's auch geworden#6!

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Forelle1997 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So.....
Ich hab heute mal angefangen 2 wobbler zu bauen, beide schwimmend, beide aus holz.

Jetzt muss ich mich um die lackierung kümmern.Dazu hab ich mal ab seite 140 geguckt und was zur lackierung gefunden, es geht um ein photo-finish, aber wie soll ich das machen und wo bekomme ich die vorlagen her ?

Airbrush habe ich nicht , nur normale farben. da kommt ansonsten nur der gute alte pinsel zu frage.

Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Gruss Forelle1997


----------



## west1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, danke!:m



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> .......ist der Obere überhaupt ganz bemalt , Hubert ,



Natürlich Dieter, erst mit einer Schicht Epox klar, einen Tag später dann das Weiß mit einem harten Pinsel darüber gepinselt, das gibt die Flecken. Sieht gut aus, mir gefällts. :q

Hab heute noch ein paar ausgebleit, getestet, die Teile zusammen geklebt und gerade gespachtelt. Heute Abend pinsel ich noch einen mit Epox rot ein und morgen Abend wenn ich nicht zu müde bin kommt dann noch weiß drauf.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hubert,

mal ne Frage: Du hast ja in deinem Film einige Methoden der "Folienprägung" angesprochen. Bisher habe ich selten foiliert, und da auch nur mit dem Feinwerkdreher bei bereits aufgeklebter Folie. Wenn man die Folie vor dem Bekleben bereits prägt, wie sieht es dann mit dem anschließenden Glattstreichen aus? Wird die Prägung dann wieder quasi ausgestrichen, oder bleibt die erhalten?


----------



## west1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Hallo Hubert,
> 
> mal ne Frage: Du hast ja in deinem Film einige Methoden der "Folienprägung" angesprochen. Bisher habe ich selten foiliert, und da auch nur mit dem Feinwerkdreher bei bereits aufgeklebter Folie. Wenn man die Folie vor dem Bekleben bereits prägt, wie sieht es dann mit dem anschließenden Glattstreichen aus? Wird die Prägung dann wieder quasi ausgestrichen, oder bleibt die erhalten?



Steffen wenn du etwas aufpasst und nicht zu stark drückst geht es. Falls du die Lidlfolie hast, ich hab sie zwar, aber mit der habs ich noch nicht probiert. Meine vom Heizungsmonteur ist dünner und bedeutend besser zu verarbeiten. 
Probiers einfach aus.
Ich würde aber nur die Seiten bekleben und die Folie nicht gerade sondern wellenförmig abschneiden.
Hier an dem sieht man es.


----------



## diemai (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> So.....
> Ich hab heute mal angefangen 2 wobbler zu bauen, beide schwimmend, beide aus holz.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mich um die lackierung kümmern.Dazu hab ich mal ab seite 140 geguckt und was zur lackierung gefunden, es geht um ein photo-finish, aber wie soll ich das machen und wo bekomme ich die vorlagen her ?
> ...


 
......hab' da auch keine Ahnung von , hier sind aber einige bebilderte Tutorials dazu zu finden , ist allerdings 'ne amerikanische Seite :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/forum/48-hardbait-how-to/

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## stefano89 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute, da die Frage übers Foiling gerade wieder aufkam, hab ich halt mal schnell n schönes Video gemacht :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqyS2LNArfY&feature=uploademail

Spass bei Seite, würde mich natürlich glücklich schätzen, wenn ich der Typ von SolarBaits wäre :vik:

Gruß Steffen


----------



## west1 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Airbrush habe ich nicht , nur normale farben. da kommt ansonsten nur der gute alte pinsel zu frage.
> 
> Kann mir da jemand helfen ?
> 
> Gruss Forelle1997



Hab mal so auf die schnelle ein Prachtexemplar fertiggestellt. 






Rohling mit eingefärbtem 5 Min. Epox gleichmäßig einschmieren (pinseln) hier wars rot. Nach kurzer Trocknungszeit mit einem Pinsel die zweite Farbe, hier weiß, aufpinseln und danach eine Schicht 5 Min. Epox klar. Nach 15 - 20 Min. noch den Rücken und, oder Streifen mit ner dunkleren Farbe streichen, die Augen aufkleben und noch ne Schicht Epox drauf und der Wobbler ist fertig.
Er sieht zwar nicht so super gut aus und man könnte ihn sicherlich schöner bemalen aber zum angeln reicht er vollkommen, mir zumindest. :q

Die Epox Pinsel kannst du in Aceton reinigen, wenn du schnell genug bist. Falls du die Schichten kurz hintereinander aufpinselst, solltest du mehrere Pinsel verwenden da sich die Acetonrückstände in dem gerade verwendeten Pinsel zuerst verflüchtigen müssen.

Beim beschichten mit 5 Min. Epox 50%/50% drauf achten dass immer etwas mehr Härter als Harz verwendet wird.


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute, 

war zwar schon lange nicht mehr hier und musste deshalb auch mal etliche seiten nachlesen aber jetzt bin ich wieder up to date.
war jedoch in dieser zeit nicht untätig. hier mal ein par meiner neuen.


































im moment bin ich auch dabei drei kameraden aus hartschaum zu machen. mal schauen wie es wird.

mfg der esxhunter85


----------



## madeinchina (4. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

besten Dank! Du hast mir auf die Sprünge geholfen.

Ich hab noch eine Seite dazu gefunden:

http://www.rivercitylures.50megs.com/make/how2/aaa/ch2/ch2.htm


----------



## workflow (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@madeinchina

vielen dank für deine links!


----------



## Forelle1997 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was haltet ihr von crackle lack oder schlagmetall  ? ich hab mir dazu diese seite angeguckt...http://wobblerbau.wo.funpic.de/news.php 

Von wo bekommt man diese materialien, ich hab mal auf ebay gesucht, aber da kam nur nagellack und versch. bleche.....


----------



## Josef87 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

West, der hat was, mal ganz anders, schlicht und schön. 

esoxhunter, schöne Köder, viel Erfolg damit! 

Forelle, ich denke er muss Dir gefallen, funktionieren tut er ja wohl.

Such mal nach Reisslack, ich denke aber Du kannst auch den Fingernagellack verwenden.

Hier nochmal etwas von Lachsy zu den Wobblern.
http://wobblerbau.wo.funpic.de/page.php?10

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Forelle1997 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für  den tipp, ich denke nur mal, dass nagellack zu teuer ist...  

Dann hab ich mal nach reisslack gesucht und hab direkt etwas gefunden.
Ich lade demnächst auch mal ein paar fotos von meinen ersten wobblern ohne lack hoch.

Gruß
Forelle1997


----------



## Forelle1997 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War vor nem halben jahr mit nem bekannten am testen von versch. wobblern, er baut auch wobbler und hat nen kleinen beifang bekommen.(mit einem tiefläufer)


----------



## jkc (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hui, das sieht ja fast nach einem Edelkrebs aus; wenn auch der glatte Panzer etwas iritiert und auf einen Signalkrebs hin deutet?


----------



## west1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> West, der hat was, mal ganz anders, schlicht und schön.


Danke Josef! 
Fische brauchen keine Kunstwerke nur laufen muss er und das macht er.



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von crackle lack oder schlagmetall  ? ich hab mir dazu diese seite angeguckt...http://wobblerbau.wo.funpic.de/news.php
> 
> Von wo bekommt man diese materialien, ich hab mal auf ebay gesucht, aber da kam nur nagellack und versch. bleche.....


Wenn du nach Blattmetall suchst findest du genug.

Die sind mit Blattmetall - Flocken beklebt, mit Kleber für Serviettentechnik.


----------



## madeinchina (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wo wir schon bei Lacktechniken sind.
Hier ein Link wo Wobbler mit traditionellen Japanischen Lacktechniken bemalt sind.
http://urusi-lure.com/hpgen/HPB/categories/5352.html

Und hier ein Link mit einer Technik wo man viele Schichten Lack 
aufträgt und dann wieder abschleift.
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/funaking1970/archive/2010/02/27


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe im Internet auch einige schöne handmade Wobblerfotos gefunden


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Körper sind aus Abachi


----------



## west1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


>



Zumindest der sieht ganz nach Pelznase aus! :q


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west: Falsch!


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## west1 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @west: Falsch!



Na dann hat ihn einer gebaut der ab und zu noch hier ist und leider in letzter zeit nicht dazu gekommen ist was neues zu zeigen.

Ist aber auch egal von wem er ist.


----------



## Huchenfreak (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weis nicht ob der im AB ist, habe die Bilder hier gesehen:
http://www.z-wobbler.de/11.html


----------



## workflow (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west

ich hätte auch auf pelznase getippt...
hoffe, das er auch nochmal hier was postet

ich hab viel von ihm profitiert...ein netter kerl


----------



## workflow (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habs gerade gelesen...da ist tatsächlch perlmutt verbaut!
was für ein akt :-(


----------



## Josef87 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Köder.
Nur eins Frage ich mich, ist das rechlich okay wenn Ihr hier die Bilder postet? Auf der Seite hier http://www.z-wobbler.de/11.html steht unter Urheberrecht das sowas nur nach Absprache erlaubt ist.

Ich kenn mich da selber nicht so aus, aber lieber habe ich es mal gesagt.


----------



## workflow (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke josef....man macht sich manchmal zuwenig gedanken...


----------



## Josef87 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gerne.


----------



## madeinchina (5. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Mit der Verschraubung von denen hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich habe heute entdeckt das es auch mit einer feinen Metallfeile geht.
Ich besitze solche Messer nicht und habe nach einer Alternative gesucht.
Die Feile habe ich nach dem aufkleben der Folie mehrmals aufgegrückt.


----------



## Josef87 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

madeinchina, das ist ja mal ne super Idee. Ne Rundfeile müsste auch super sein, da man sie einfach über den Köder rollen kann und so ein gleichmässiges Muster hinbekommt. Der Köder sieht schonmal gut aus.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## west1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ich habe heute entdeckt das es auch mit einer feinen Metallfeile geht.



Zum prägen eignet sich vieles, man muss es nur finden.
Danke!#6


----------



## diemai (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Zum prägen eignet sich vieles, man muss es nur finden.
> Danke!#6


 
...............man kann auch feinen Netz-Stoff mit Sprühkleber unterkleben und nach dem Aushärten dann Alu-Tape 'rüberpappen , .........ist aber 'ne fummelige Geschichte , da das Textil 'nen gewissen Memory-Effekt hat , und sich an Bauch und Rücken gerne wieder ablöst , solange der Sprühkleber noch nicht trocken ist .

Ich habe auch schon 'mal einen PVC-Köder mit "Hammerschlag"-Effekt versehen , indem ich auf den fertig geschmirgelten Rohling mit 'nem kleinen "Dremel"-Kugelfräser überall so kleine Mulden angearbeitet habe und dann nach einer Lackschicht(Spannlack) das Alu-Tape aufgeklebt habe .

               Gruß , Dieter#h


PS : Tolle Wobbler wieder , Hubert#6#6 , ........ich bin noch am Anmalen|bigeyes!


----------



## west1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> PS : Tolle Wobbler wieder , Hubert#6#6 , ........ich bin noch am Anmalen|bigeyes!



Danke Dieter! :m
Wenn du die mit Blattmetall meinst die sind von Anfang Januar.
Bei der nächsten Serie muss ich erst noch den Spachtel schleifen und dazu hab im Moment abends gar keine Lust.


----------



## madeinchina (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Zum prägen eignet sich vieles, man muss es nur finden.
> Danke!#6



Da hast Du komplett Recht!
Lesen ist nur die halbe Miete.

Danke Hubert!#6


----------



## madeinchina (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1

Eine Frage hab ich noch an Dich.
Wie hast Du diesen Wobbler bemalt?: http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Bilder-Wobbler/Wobb25.2.12c.jpg

Ich vermute der Untergrund ist aus Alufolie.
Aber wie kommt der Glanz durch das Weiss?

@Josef87
Die Rundfeile probier ich auch mal aus.

Gruß, Mic


----------



## west1 (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


>



Er sieht gut aus! #6#6


----------



## Naghul (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,

ich habe nicht immer gute erfahrung mit alufolie gemacht und deshalb wäre ich vorsichtig zumindest bei großen ködern für große fische mit großen zähnen.
wenn man ein köder vollflächig beklebt und dann die oberfläche expoxyiert, dann hält das epoxy nur bedingt an der glatten floie, auch wenn man das ganze anschleift.
für kleine mag das ganz gut gehen, aber ich hatte schon bei größeren fischen abplatzer, wenn die richtig zubeissen und sich schütteln.


----------



## madeinchina (6. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul Danke für Deinen Tip! :m

Ich habe in der Zwischenzeit epoxiert (Langzeithärter, Wobblerkarussel)
Leider bleiben bei den Wobblern, die ich nicht mit Klarlack behandelt habe, einige Stellen vom Epoxy frei. 
Am schlimmsten ist es an den stellen die Matt mit Acryl bemalt sind und an den Stellen wo ich geschliffen habe um Effekte einzubauen. Ich hab gerade nochmal mit einem frischen Pinsel verteilt und hoffe das das Epoxy sich nicht wieder zurückzieht.

Demnächst werde ich auch die Aluwobbler klarlackieren.
Als Nebeneffekt hält das Epoxy vielleicht dann besser auf Alu. 
Wegen dem Klarlack als Verbindungsschicht


----------



## silversurfer81 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

erstmal großen Respekt für die hier in beiden Thread gezeigten Werke! Da ist ganz großes Kino dabei! #r
Ich bin auch gerade wieder am Köder (Jerks) bauen. 
Wie verrundet ihr die Kanten? ich mach das derzeit mit einer groben Holzraspel. Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich nicht so zufrieden. Es ist schwer, bei mehreren Ködern den gleichen Radius zu erschaffen. Das wäre schon wichtig, da ich mit der Bleipostition experimentieren will und nicht mit der Köderform :q.
Gibt es da einen Schleifer, den ich z.B. in eine Ständerbohrmachine spannen kann? Wenn ja, wo? Oder hilft da evtl nur eine Fräse - die würde (aus finanziellen Gründen) vorerst ausscheiden.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier kommt man echt nicht nach! Und es sind in der Zwischenzeit wieder schöne Werke entstanden!#6

@silversurfer
Eine Oberfräse bekommst du im Baumarkt schon für 50 €. Dazu nen Fräskopfsatz für vllt 30 €. Das reicht für  den Hobbybastler erstmal völlig aus! Erspart nen Menge Arbeit und das Ergebnis ist Klasse! Die Oberfräse ist aber in der Benutzung nicht ganz ungefährlich.


----------



## diemai (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> erstmal großen Respekt für die hier in beiden Thread gezeigten Werke! Da ist ganz großes Kino dabei! #r
> Ich bin auch gerade wieder am Köder (Jerks) bauen.
> ...


 
.................dann hilft dir wohl nur noch 'ne Radiuslehre !

http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/821575/?insert=U1&hk=WW2&utm_source=epro&utm_medium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro

So'ne convexen Schleifkörper hab' ich noch nie gesehen , .....ohne Oberfräse ist also wohl weiter Handarbeit angesagt .

Außerdem ist es sowieso nicht opportun , bei auch vermeintlich gleichen hölzernen Jerkbaits auf blauen Dunst überall die gleiche Bleimenge einzusetzen , die dann bei nur EINEM der Rohlinge ermittelt wurde , .........Holz ist ein Naturprodukt , es kann von Teil zu Teil verschiedene Dichten haben , unregelmäßige Radien verschärfen nur das Problem , es liegt jedoch in der Natur der Sache ,.........individuelles Ausbleien eines JEDEN Jerks ist wesentlich genauer !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe 2 Oberfräsen. Jeweils so billige Supermarktmodelle die ich bei ebay ersteigert habe. Kosten inkl. Porto unter 30€. Dann kommen natürlich noch die Fräser hinzu. Da gibt es auch kleine Sets für wenig Geld. Die reichen aus. Ich benutze nur die Radien 6,3mm, 8mm, 10mm. Meistens jedoch den 8er. Hab mal einzelne Fräser von Fisch gekauft. Die waren nicht so toll. Meine von ebay (Verkäufer wie im Link) waren sehr gut zu gebrauchen. Leider gibt es das Set nur noch mit 6mm Dorn. Musst halt schauen das die Fräse auch 6mm einspannen kann. Ansonsten würde ich mir für den Anfang diesen hier holen: http://www.ebay.de/itm/HW-HM-Abrund...87?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item1c1f46017f


----------



## Josef87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Köder madeinchina.

Falls es jemanden hilft, ich habe überlegt wich ich am besten die Aufhängung der Köder im Köderrad gestallte und bin auf die Idee gekommen Büroklammern zu verwenden. Meine Klammern habe ich aus einem 1€ Laden bekommen, nun weiß ich auch warum ich sie damals gekauft habe. 







Das ganze funktioniert ganz gut, man muss die Klammern wenn sie dann aneinander gereit sind etwas ineinander verdrehen damit sie auch stramm gespannt sind. dann bewegt sich da auch nichts mehr.  Das ganze ist variabel, je nach Ködergröße leicht anpassbar. DIe Klammern habe ich am Köder leicht aufgebogen damit ich sie an den Ösen zum Tauschen besser ein und ausführen kann.






Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................dann hilft dir wohl nur noch 'ne Radiuslehre !
> 
> http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/821575/?insert=U1&hk=WW2&utm_source=epro&utm_medium=seosite&utm_campaign=link&WT.mc_id=epro
> 
> So'ne convexen Schleifkörper hab' ich noch nie gesehen , .....ohne Oberfräse ist also wohl weiter Handarbeit angesagt .



Er wollte doch abrunden also konkav arbeiten... oder Irre ich mich.
Dann braucht er eine normale Leere.


----------



## madeinchina (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schöner Köder madeinchina.
> 
> Falls es jemanden hilft, ich habe überlegt wich ich am besten die Aufhängung der Köder im Köderrad gestallte und bin auf die Idee gekommen Büroklammern zu verwenden. Meine Klammern habe ich aus einem 1€ Laden bekommen, nun weiß ich auch warum ich sie damals gekauft habe.



Danke Josef!|wavey:

Gute Idee. Vor allem für Miniwobbler

Ich hab in Deinem Album einen Hecht gesehen.
Was ist das für ein Material? Der sieht super aus.

Gruß, Mic


----------



## diemai (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Er wollte doch abrunden also konkav arbeiten... oder Irre ich mich.
> Dann braucht er eine normale Leere.


 

Wenn seine gewünschte Form konkav sein soll , muß das Werkzeug demzufolge konvex sein , ....oder|kopfkrat ?

Solche Radius-Bündellehren beinhalten in ihrem angegebenen Nennbereich BEIDE Radiusformen , ...Innen , -und Außenradien !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Josef87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Mic, gerne, dürfte aber auch bei großen Ködern gut funktionieren.

Der Köder besteht aus Chavant, einer Modeliermasse wie feste Knete, und ist ein Prototyp. Das heisst ich probier solange an dem Teil rum bis es mir gefällt und giess ihn dann ab um Resin Abgüsse zu erstellen. Der Vorteil von dem Material ist, es ist recht fest, aber verarbeitbar und wiederverwendbar und dabei noch sehr leicht, wie Holz. So kann ich die Köder vorher testen, z.B. das Laufverhalten und wo das Blei ihn muss, bevor ich sie abgiese.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Josef87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin gerade auf eine Idee gekommen.
Wie wäre es Autoklarlack für die Köder zu verwenden? Also ich meine der Lack ist ja geradzu dafür gemacht, Witterungsresistent, UV fest, die Farbe darunter verstärkend, sehr hart und kratzfest. Hat das jemand schonmal Probiert?
So einen Lack wie den hier z.B. klick mich.


----------



## silversurfer81 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Diemai,

klar muss jeder Jerk noch individuell angeschaut werden, aber die Fehlerquote ist bei gleichen Radien schon einmal deutlich geringer. 
Die unterschiedliche Dichte von Holz konnte ich bei den aktuellen 5 Jerks schön nachvollziehen. Alle 5 aus der gleichen Buchenlatte geschnitten. Das Gewicht des Rohlings variiert zwischen 68 und 72 Gramm. Wenn man unterschiedlich abrundet wird es schnell deutlich mehr.  

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## madeinchina (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade auf eine Idee gekommen.
> Wie wäre es Autoklarlack für die Köder zu verwenden? Also ich meine der Lack ist ja geradzu dafür gemacht, Witterungsresistent, UV fest, die Farbe darunter verstärkend, sehr hart und kratzfest. Hat das jemand schonmal Probiert?
> So einen Lack wie den hier z.B. klick mich.



Das würde mich auch interessieren!

@Josef Vielen Dank für die Info!

@ Diemai

hast recht... Denkfehler meinerseits |peinlich

Nach wie vor habe ich so meine Probleme mit dem Epoxy.
Das Kantenproblem wurde ja schon erörtert. Aber das sich das Epoxy teilweise auf Flächen nicht verteilt und das immer noch beim zweiten Auftrag.
Das Zeug das ich gekauft habe kommt mir irgendwie zu dickflüssig daher.
Weiß einer von Euch einen Rat?;+

Gruß, Mic

EDIT____Nachtrag///////////////////

Habe gerade "epoxy dünnflüssig" bei google eingegeben:
Erstes Ergebnis "Behnke 300"
Tja das werd ich mir dann mal bestellen.
Keine Experimente mehr... Lehrgeld bezahlt... mit 5 Verhunzten Wobblern.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Autoklarlack ist 2K. Also Lack (bzw auch Verdünner) und Härter. Ich glaube diemai hat den mal zum Pinseln benutzt. Damals gab es so ein Zeug bei Hakuma.

Oder eine Lakierpistole und Kompressor (200l/min) kaufen....

Für mich bis jetzt eine unbezahlbare Lösung.

Bin gespannt was ihr so zu berichten habt.


----------



## west1 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west1
> 
> Eine Frage hab ich noch an Dich.
> Wie hast Du diesen Wobbler bemalt?: http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Bilder-Wobbler/Wobb25.2.12c.jpg
> ...


Mic deine Frage hatte gestern total übersehen. |kopfkrat

Der Köder ist nur an den Seiten mit Folie beklebt.
Auf Bauch und Rücken ist Schmincke AERO-COLOR  weiß deckend und auf den Seiten (Folie) weiß transparent.


----------



## madeinchina (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Hinweis Hubert.
Ich habe mir heute Acrybindemittel geholt damit ich die Pigmente selber hinzugeben kann.
Ich erhoffe mir dadurch diesen Transparenzeffekt die Deine Köder so toll aussehen lassen.

@Diemai

ich habe auf Seite 21 Besenstiel 2 gelesen. Du hast davon geschrieben das sich Epoxy entmischen kann, was dann zu freien Stellen führt. Kannst Du mir sagen wie man das vermeidet?
Deckt das 300er Behnke die Kanten des Wobblers bei Dir gut ab oder bleiben diese auch eher frei?
Bei meinem jetzigen sehr zähflüssigen Harz sind die Kanten in der ersten halben Stunde sehr gut abgedeckt und später sammelt sich das an runden oder vertieften Stellen.

Besten Dank im Vorraus,

Mic


----------



## Josef87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, eventuell hilft es wenn man den Lack sehr dünn aufträgt und das aber in vielen Schichten. Den Tipp hat mir jemand zu dem gleichen Problem gegeben.

Man kann zwar auch die Kanten brechen das sich der Lack besser darüberhinweg vernetzt, aber bei allen wird das nicht klappen, an den Kiemen z.B. wenn sie reingeschnitzt sind.


----------



## Josef87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär, ja ist auf jedenfall teurer als das Epoxy, aber 1,5 Litter solten ja auch eine weile halten. Meinst Du nicht das man den auch einfach mit Mischbecher, Pinsel und Karusell auftragen kann?


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte mal 100ml 2K Klarlack. Der war sehr flüssig. Leider hab ich ihn in ungeeignete Behälter gefüllt sodass er fest geworden ist, bevor ich ihn verarbeiten konnte. Aber grundsätzlich sollte es mit dem Pinsel funktionieren, beim Sprühen hält er ja auch.


----------



## madeinchina (7. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Josef
Ich glaube das liegt an meinem Epoxy aus dem KFZ Bereich.
Es ist so Dickflüssig das man es schlecht dünn auftragen kann.




diemai schrieb:


> ...............man kann auch feinen Netz-Stoff mit Sprühkleber unterkleben und nach dem Aushärten dann Alu-Tape 'rüberpappen , .........ist aber 'ne fummelige Geschichte , da das Textil 'nen gewissen Memory-Effekt hat , und sich an Bauch und Rücken gerne wieder ablöst , solange der Sprühkleber noch nicht trocken ist .



Guck mal hier :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Er stopft das Material einfach in den Schlitz für die Achse


----------



## diemai (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis Hubert.
> Ich habe mir heute Acrybindemittel geholt damit ich die Pigmente selber hinzugeben kann.
> Ich erhoffe mir dadurch diesen Transparenzeffekt die Deine Köder so toll aussehen lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Ih habe das früher 'n paarmal gehabt , ......allerdings mit HAKUMA-Epoxy und ich glaube auch mit Envirotex , .......mit meinem Behnke-Zeugs(mit 3018 Schnellhärter) kommt das weniger vor .

Ich führe das auf ein unkorrektes Mischungsverhältnis zurück oder auf eine zu kurze Zeit , die man das Epoxy nach dem Verrühren beider Komponenten sich etwas setzen lassen sollte(dann direkt vor dem Streichen noch 'mal kurz durchrühren) .

Ich vertreiche das dann noch flüssige Epoxy einfach noch 'mal auf dem Köder , nehme dabei noch ein Wenig neuen Lack in den Pinsel auf , sozusagen als Schmiermittel , .........meistens gibt sich das Problem dann soweit , das nach der zweiten Lackschicht am nächsten Tag nix mehr zu sehen ist .


Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem "Einschlitzen" des Textils , das schaut mir dann aber doch recht fummelig aus , ........ich muß ja später noch den übergelaufenen Kleber irgendwie entfernen , ........prägen ist da wohl doch am einfachsten .


@ Bulettenbär 

Ich habe das HAKUMA-Epoxy damals viel benutzt , ...einmal hatte ich den sogenannten PUR-Klarlack(einkomponentig) von HAKUMA , ......der war an sich von den Eigenschaften nicht schlecht , .....recht dünnflüssig zwar (nur dünne Schichten möglich) , aber härtete glashart aus .

Löste allerdings ungeschützte Metallic-Farben sowie Signaturen an , .......der größte Nachteil war aber , das er mit der Luftfeuchtigkeit reagiert(zum trocknen) , dadurch der Inhalt des einmal geöffnete Gebindes nach spätestens zwei Wochen unbrauchbar war .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## silversurfer81 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

also bleibt mir nur die Fräse, oder ich muss verdammt viel Zeit investieren, um es mit der Raspel und Schabloben händisch in Form zu bringen. 

Wenn ihr eine Fräse nutzt, wird die dann irgendwie eingespannt, oder hat die einen Tisch? Wie sieht es für die Finger aus? Ist das nicht ein wenig "heiß" mit den kleinen Rundungen so nah am Fräskopf rumzufuchteln?|kopfkrat 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@silversurfer
Statt vieler Worte!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQLwXu6qTwI


----------



## silversurfer81 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

DANKE!!!!!!!:m

also brauch ich doch so ein Ding...:vik:

Egal, das letzte Hemd hat keine Taschen.
und die Zeit, die ich beim Feilen spare, kann ich am Wasser verbringen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Esoxhunter85 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das war eins der ersten dinger die ich mir gleich zugelegt habe als es ums jerkbait bauen ging. hab meine recht günstig bei ebay bekommen. 28 euro inkl. porto und fürs köderbauen reichts alle mal


----------



## Forelle1997 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal zum Thema Beschichtung...

Denkt ihr, dass Bootslack auch gehen würde??


----------



## madeinchina (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Viele hier verwenden das Epoxy von
> http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de ,...... andere Lacke wie z. B. Bootslack und Spannlack ergeben dünnere Schichten sind nicht so widerstandsfähig , daher nur für reine Forellen- , und Barschwobbler geeignet , .........ein Hechtköder hätte so eine weit reduzierte "Lebenserwartung"(oder müsste öfter nachlackiert werden) .



Beste Grüße, Mic


----------



## west1 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Beste Grüße, Mic



Meinst du das Zitat hilft? |kopfkrat


----------



## madeinchina (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Meinst du das Zitat hilft? |kopfkrat



Der Wille behilflich zu sein war da.#t

B2T

Die ersten Köder sind fertig und zwar in Reihenfolge der Fertigung:


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobller!Mal ein bischen was anderes.
Habe nach langer pause auch mal wieder angefangen 
ein par zu bauen.Bilder kommen evt.am wochenende.
Habe hier vor Jahren mal als "Oma schnarcht "ein paar
vorgestellt.Zur zeit hab ich ca.20st.fertig.Die nächsten30st.
sind schon gesprüht müßen noch lack krigen.
Habe die ganze zeit immer mitgelesen und mich immer mal wieder sporadisch anstecken lassen.
MFG Marc


----------



## diemai (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina

................tolle Teile , .......mir gefällt dein eigenwilliger Stil#6 , ........top#6 !


@ west1

..............nicht immer so sarkastisch , Hubert:q|bigeyes !


                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Josef87 (8. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, schöne Wobbler. Vorallem feine Schnitzereien an den Kiemen.


----------



## west1 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Der Wille behilflich zu sein war da.#t



#6




> Die ersten Köder sind fertig


Schöne außergewöhnliche Köder, vor allem die Schnitzereien, Mic#6#6#6! 



diemai schrieb:


> ..............nicht immer so sarkastisch , Hubert:q|bigeyes !



Dieter auf die Frage, ist Balsa (Styrodur) Hecht sicher gabs antworten, wenn dann kurz darauf gefragt wird



> Nochmal zum Thema Beschichtung...
> 
> Denkt ihr, dass Bootslack auch gehen würde??



kann ich einfach nicht anders. #c


----------



## diemai (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

............es gab' neulich 'ne Anfrage von wegen Hartschaum-Wobblerbau-Material und so , ...ich habe jetzt das Video dazu wiedergefunden , das ich da erwähnt hatte .

Leider ist der zweite Teil wegen der GEMA wieder für deutsche User nicht ohne Weiteres sichtbar , ....es ist ein Jammer(irgendwo vor etlichen Seiten steht aber 'n Link , wie und wo man die Sperre austricksen kann) .

Verlinke daher nur den ersten Teil !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kH4rfkYq4YA


                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das in Ostasien-geborene-Fliegenkind (!) bastelt hier wirklich freakige Kreationen zusammen!#6


----------



## Forelle1997 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sind ja auch wirklich traumhafte Wobbler              

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB5dml_9aJM&feature=related

Soetwas muss man auch erstmal bauen.....


----------



## west1 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Hallo , Gemeinde ,
> 
> ............es gab' neulich 'ne Anfrage von wegen Hartschaum-Wobblerbau-Material und so , ...ich habe jetzt das Video dazu wiedergefunden , das ich da erwähnt hatte .



Danke Dieter für den Link! :m

Ich kannte das Video schon, das Zeugs das er da bearbeitet ist Styrodur.


----------



## madeinchina (9. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für Euer Feedback!
Ohne die wertvollen Tips hier wären die Wobbler nicht zustande gekommen.
Der nächste Schwung bekommt praktischere Ösen, schönere Augen und eine transparente Farbgebung auf der Alufolie.
Auch die Topfzeiten des Epoxys werden beim nächsten mal beachtet. :q

Grüße, Mic


----------



## davis (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@madeinchina: Schicke Köder!

Ich hab auch wieder bissel geschnitzt...












...beide 30cm aber noch im werden wie man sieht.


----------



## madeinchina (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@davis

Danke! 

Was sind denn das für Hölzer (A oder B)?

Wo hast Du denn die Ösen her?

Besten Gruß und Frohes Schaffen,

Mic


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @davis
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...


 
Ösen gibt es in Europa am günstigsten bei lureparts.nl

Ich z.B. nehme immer die 26mm.


----------



## madeinchina (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bulettenbär!
Ich hatte mir gerade den Katalog von Mores Lures heruntergeladen und mich gefragt ob die auch nach Deutschland shippen.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Danke Bulettenbär!
> Ich hatte mir gerade den Katalog von Mores Lures heruntergeladen und mich gefragt ob die auch nach Deutschland shippen.


 
Das macht Dick Moore , ....du kannst dir sogar aussuchen , ob Luft , - oder Land/See-Versand , .........einfach auf dem Bestellzettel extra vermerken("Surface shipping , please" oder "Airmail shipping , please") , .......oder, falls du Englisch sprichst , einfach 'mal während der Geschäftszeit anrufen , ....Dick is'n netter Typ , der beantwortet dir alle Fragen(und sein Akzent ist nicht so schlimm:q) .

Du must dann aber 19% Mehrwehrtsteuer und 4,3% EU-Importsteuer auf den Warenwert UND die Versandkosten zahlen , .....auch u. U. dein Paket von der für dein'n Wohnort zuständigen Zolldienststelle abholen .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (10. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Du must dann aber 19% Mehrwehrtsteuer und 4,3% EU-Importsteuer auf den Warenwert UND die Versandkosten zahlen , .....auch u. U. dein Paket von der für dein'n Wohnort zuständigen Zolldienststelle abholen .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Deswegen werde ich bei Lureparts bestellen.
Man kann zwar darum bitten das Paket als Geschenk zu deklarieren aber das ist nicht legal.

Gruß, Mic


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich bei Lureparts bestellen.
> Man kann zwar darum bitten das Paket als Geschenk zu deklarieren aber das macht auch nicht jeder Händler mit.
> 
> Gruß, Mic


 

..................so blöde sind die beim Zoll auch nicht , glaub' mir |bigeyes!

Ich habe dort immer 1X pro Jahr für so 100 $ bestellt und über "surface shipping" versenden lassen , .......billiger als über "LurepartsNL" wird das auch mit Steuern aber trotzdem ,....... aber man muß halt wochenlang warten , ........bei Luftfracht wird der Versand doppelt so teuer , auch die Zollabgabe steigt , da der Zoll aus unerfindlichen Gründen die Versandkosten zur Berechnung mit einbezieht .

Außerdem gab' es früher keine andere Alternative als USA-Einkäufe !

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf Angelsachen und ähnl. hast du 3,7% Zoll. Versandkosten werden nur mitberechnet, wenn sie nicht extra deklariert sind. Ansonsten wird nur der Warenwert zur Berechnung herran gezogen. Ich bestelle alle 4-8 Wochen in den USA oder Japan.


----------



## west1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hatte am Freitag Abend Lust ein paar Wobbs zu bemalen, den gestrigen Tag verbrachten sie im Rad und hier ist das Ergebnis.


----------



## madeinchina (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei lureparts haben die leider keine schönen Props und Ösenbeschläge für Retrowobbler. Ich muß mir mal ausrechnen ob es Sinn macht unter 25 Euro Freibetrag zu bestellen.

@west1 Tolle Wobbler#6 Die Weißen finde ich Spitze!

Gruß, Mic


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Auf Angelsachen und ähnl. hast du 3,7% Zoll. Versandkosten werden nur mitberechnet, wenn sie nicht extra deklariert sind. Ansonsten wird nur der Warenwert zur Berechnung herran gezogen. Ich bestelle alle 4-8 Wochen in den USA oder Japan.


 
..............das mußt du mir 'mal genauer erklären , ........keine Mehrwertsteuer |kopfkrat?

Und wie ist das mit'm extra deklarieren der Versandkosten , ........die stehen doch nur gesondert auf'fer Rechnung mit d'rauf und werden logischerweise vom Verkäufer zum Endbetrag zugezogen .

Ich hab' vor vielen Jahren 'mal 2 Plano-Boxen von BassPro bestellt , die mußte ich damals auf'm Post-Zollamt in Hamburg-Bergedorf abholen .

Auf'm Zollformular stand 'was von Warenwert , und den hab' ich da auch eingetragen , ........die Zoll-Schergen haben aber den Gesamtrechnungsbetrag zugrunde gelegt , .......auf meine Frage , warum da im Formular dann der Warenwert gefragt sei und aber trotzdem die Versandkosten mit aufgerechnet werden , zuckten die nur mit den Schultern und sagten , "das sei eben so " , ....basta !

Mittlerweile ist das auch so , das ich ab und zu mal zu 'nem Zollamt in's Nachbarstädtchen toben muß , um da mit denen zu verhandeln , wenn ich 'mal eingetauschte Köder aus Übersee bekommen , ....logischerweise ohne Rechnung !

Die fragen dann nach Ebay-Rechnungsausdrucken , , Zahlungsverker-Kopien , usw , ........dabei hab' ich noch  nich'mal 'n Drucker am PC !

Das ist immer voll nervig , denen das zu erklären , aber bisjetzt hat's auch immer geklappt , .......nur immer gesamt gut 40 km fahren deshalb , .......ganz früher konnte man noch beim Briefträger abdrücken ,....... den Papierkram hatten die beim Einfuhrzoll in Frankfurt schon klargemacht .

Aber gottseidank rutschen auch immer welche so durch , ....kommt wohl sehr darauf an , was da gerade für Leute in Frankfurt International Airport Dienst tun ?

@ west1

.............sehr schöne Teile , Hubert#6 , ...wie immer , .......wo hast du denn die kurzschenkligen Haken her , findet man doch recht selten |kopfkrat?

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Mittlerweile ist das auch so , das ich ab und zu mal zu 'nem Zollamt  in's Nachbarstädtchen toben muß , um da mit denen zu verhandeln , wenn  ich 'mal eingetauschte Köder aus Übersee bekommen , ....logischerweise  ohne Rechnung !



@ Diemai

Schau mal im Netz nach einem Barter-Vertrag Formular.

Gruß, Mic


----------



## west1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs!

Dieter die Drillinge sind Made in China, scharf und stabil mir gut genug und billig. :q

Als ich das vorletzte mal welche bei Ebay. com bestellen wollte hatte der Verkäufer keine Versandkosten angegeben, als Antwort auf die Frage nach den Kosten erklärte er mr, er hätte Probleme im US Shop weil er in zu viele Länder verschickt und hat mich auf seinen Ebay-Shop in Australien verwiesen. Dort sind die Versandkosten aber teurer wie sie vorher im US Shop waren, ich denk eher dass das der Grund war.
Im Moment sind 100 Stück der Größe 4 unterwegs allerdings aus seinem Frankreich-Shop wo der Versand wieder billiger als im Ausieland war.


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> 
> Schau mal im Netz nach einem Barter-Vertrag Formular.
> 
> Gruß, Mic


 
.............danke für die Info , wußte garnicht das es sowas gibt , .......und da soll ich mir wegen den staatlichen Geldeintreiber-Schergen von meinen Wobbler-Tauschpartnern aus Übersee nur wegen'n paar Ködern so'n Wisch unterschreiben lassen ?

 .......die denken doch dann , das die Deutschen nich' alle Latten am Zaun haben , ......stimmt ja wohl zwar leider des Öfteren #c, aber das wäre mir dann doch echt peinlich|bigeyes:q !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke Jungs!
> 
> Dieter die Drillinge sind Made in China, scharf und stabil mir gut genug und billig. :q
> 
> ...


 
.................danke schön , Hubert , .....werde ich eventuell gelegentlich 'mal 'drauf zurückkommen , .....allerdings ist mein französisch bestimmt etwas zu dürftig , um mit dem Verkäufer zu kommunizieren  :q!

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## allegoric (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................danke schön , Hubert , .....werde ich eventuell gelegentlich 'mal 'drauf zurückkommen , .....allerdings ist mein französisch bestimmt etwas zu dürftig , um mit dem Verkäufer zu kommunizieren  :q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Das ist das chin. Pendant

Free Fisher No 1

Hab ich schon bestellt, war relativ schnell mit 10-14 Tagen und für's Raubfischangeln reichen die Teile locker aus!


----------



## madeinchina (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Props werde ich vielleicht bei Laserteil24 machen lassen.
Vielleich auch die Beschläge. Muß mich nur noch in eine Cad-Software reinfuchsen.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## west1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................danke schön , Hubert , .....werde ich eventuell gelegentlich 'mal 'drauf zurückkommen , .....allerdings ist mein französisch bestimmt etwas zu dürftig , um mit dem Verkäufer zu kommunizieren  :q!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Dieter französisch brauchst du nicht, der versteht ganz gut englisch. Mein französisch ist übrigens genauso gut wie mein englisch. Meine Angelkumpels in France und ich verstehen uns aufs Wort, mein badisch und deren elsässisch hören sich halt ähnlich an.  :q


----------



## Josef87 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, ich habe auch mal was in Holz lasern lassen wollen. Geht aber alles schnell mit den Kosten in die Höhe und hat sich dann nicht gelohnt. Aber vielleicht lohnt sichs ja bei Dir, musste halt mal dort anfragen.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## diemai (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

...............alles klar , Hubert , .....vielen Dank:m !

@ all

................hab' eben bei meinen acht neuesten Ködern endlich die Haken montiert , nachdem die dritte Epoxyschicht getrocknet ist .

Leider war ich bei den Senkungen für die Augen aus angeschliffenen Plastikperlen ungeduldig und hab' sie freihändig gegen 'nen laufenden Holzbohrer gemacht , ......sie sind daher etwas aus'm Kurs |bigeyes, .......na ja , beim nächsten Mal spanne ich den Rohling dann ein !

Alle Köder aus dem PVC von Nepo , .......während des Rohlings-Testlaufes mit nur geklemmtem Ballast und Drahtsystem liefen sie alle ganz gut , ......der schlanke , blau/weiße Wobbel hatte nur ganz feine seitliche Ausschläge , wogegen die drei gleichartigen "Aussies" sehr stark "mit dem Arsch wackeln" !

Bei denen hab' ich nach dem ersten Rohlingstest aber zusätzlich zum Bleistreifen im Bauchschlitz noch je zwei kleine Bleischrote Höhe Bauchöse eingesetzt , damit sie dann etwas tiefer laufen , .........eine größere Version (ca. 13 cm ohne Schaufel)aus Abachi ist schon in Arbeit und badet seit eben in Öl !

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : 

Badewannenvideo kommt spätestens nächstes WE , das Epoxy muß noch ordentlich durchhärten .


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wobbler mit Wimpern! 
Die anderen sehen schön spacig nach Insekten aus!
#6


----------



## west1 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter, wie solls auch anders sein es sind wie immer schöne Köder!#6#6
Hattest du den blau- weißen auch mit etwas steiler gestellter Schaufel getestet?


----------



## madeinchina (11. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Mic, ich habe auch mal was in Holz lasern lassen wollen. Geht aber alles schnell mit den Kosten in die Höhe und hat sich dann nicht gelohnt. Aber vielleicht lohnt sichs ja bei Dir, musste halt mal dort anfragen.
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef



Hallo Josef,
ich komme bei 10 Props auf 2-3 Euro pro Stück.
Vergleichbar mit dem Preis von der Zweiten verlinkten Site.
Vorteil ist natürlich das Du dann richtige Custom-Props hast.

http://www.laserteil24.com/?gclid=CLO92qjl3q4CFUK-zAod3zooZA

http://sawamura777.com/lureparts1.html

@Diemai

Super Teile! Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen das gerippte Strukturen sich speziell auf die Strömungsdynamik auswirken.Weniger Strömungswiderstand.
Bin schon gespannt aufs Video!

Gruß, Mic


----------



## Pike-Piekser (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............das mußt du mir 'mal genauer erklären , ........keine Mehrwertsteuer |kopfkrat?
> 
> Und wie ist das mit'm extra deklarieren der Versandkosten , ........die stehen doch nur gesondert auf'fer Rechnung mit d'rauf und werden logischerweise vom Verkäufer zum Endbetrag zugezogen .
> 
> ...




Hi Dieter,

ne, die sogenannte Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt dazu. Wenn du über dem Freibetrag von etwas um die 25€ bist und nicht mehr als 150€ Warenwert hast, musst du mit 19% rechnen. Liegt der Warenwert über 150€, kommen bei Angelsachen noch 3,7% Zoll dazu. Der Zoll darf nur den Warenwert berechnen. Der Versandkostenanteil kann nicht abgabepflichtig sein, da er nicht den Wert der Ware beschreibt. Ist er natürlich nicht extra ausgewiesen und du auch keinen Beleg über den Versandkostenanteil hast, nehmen die Zöllner an, dass der Rechnung zu Grunde liegende Betrag, dem Warenwert entspricht. Somit kann man das Pech haben und auch für den Versand Abgaben zahlen zu müssen.
Also brauchst du eine Rechnung, mit der o.g. Aufschlüsselung der Kosten und den jeweiligen Zahlungsbeleg. Das Beste ist, wenn die Rechnung mit den einzelnen Posten an der Außenseite des Paketes befestigt ist. Zum Zoll muss man nur, wenn mit den Eigenschaften des Paketes oder des Empfängers etwas nicht eindeutig ist.
Sendungen als "Gift" oder "Sample" deklarieren zu lassen, kann mächtig in die Hose gehen, sofern es nicht den Tatsachen entspricht. Die Zöllner sind auch nicht vom Mond und es sitzen dort auch viele Angler. Mit Hilfe des www ist der Preis schnell erörtert. Was nicht heißen muss, dass der Zöllner den günstigsten Preis findet, den man aber evtl. gezahlt hat.


----------



## diemai (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

..................vielen Dank für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen:m , ......das hilft wohl schon einigen Leuten weiter .


@ west1

Danke , Hubert , .....habe ich nicht , ...bin ja auch mit den engen Ausschlägen nicht unzufrieden .

Habe kürzlich einen Ähnlichen gebaut , der hat 'ne Lippe unter etwa gleichem Winkel , die ist allerdings etwas kürzer und oval , ...dieser Köder schlägt damit doller aus !


@ madeinchina

Vielen Dank für die Blumen:m , .......ich denke nur , das diese segmentierten Körper ein etwas anderes Strömungsbild im Wasser abgeben , und sich somit von herkömmlichen Wobbler unterscheiden könnten , ........die Fische nehme diese Strömungen ja über die Seitenlinie war , ..........wer weiß , ob das in unseren viel beangelten Gewässern von Vorteil sein kann ?
                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,
Machen die gerippten Köder denn spürbar mehr Druck als ähnlich große glatte Köder?
Gruß, Mic


----------



## Ralle307 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier mal ein 9cm Jerk mit dem G8 Finish.


----------



## diemai (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> Machen die gerippten Köder denn spürbar mehr Druck als ähnlich große glatte Köder?
> Gruß, Mic


 
Nö , eigentlich nicht , .......man merkt jedenfalls nix Besonderes , ......durch die großen Tieftauch-Schaufeln machen sie sowieso schon ordentlich Widerstand beim Einholen , ......aber sie werden durch ihre segmentierte Form sicherlich andere und differenzierte Verwirbelungen im Wasser generieren als glatte Köder .

@ ralle307

Schöner Jerk #6!

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## silversurfer81 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

nachdem ihr mir mit der Kaufentscheidung für die Fräse geholfen habt, möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten, was ich so baue. 
Ich hab endlich wieder etwas Zeit zum Basteln gefunden. Entstanden ist ein 18,5 cm langer und ca 110g schwerer Jerk. Momentan dreht er seine letzten Runden im Karussel.
Es wurden 2 Schichten Epoxy zur Grundierung und dann 5 Schichten Versiegelung über der Farbe aufgetragen.
Es ist mein erster Versuch mit dem Luftpinsel. Bisher hab ich immer mit der Spraydose lackiert. Es ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Es macht Spaß und es werden weitere Designs folgen :applaus:

Wenn der Praxistest gut aussehen sollte, mach ich noch ein paar davon, ansonsten wird die Bebleiung geändert und neu versucht.













(Auf den Bildern fehlen noch drei Schichten Epoxy).

Meinungen sind willkommen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist doch schon ein sehr geniales Ergebnis! #6

Das Laufverhalten etc sollte man natürlich schon mal vorher testen! Es wäre sonst schade um so ein Ergebnis!


----------



## silversurfer81 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

danke! Testen konnte ich bisher nur das Sinkverhalten.
Ein Lauftest war mangels weichem Wasser nicht möglich. 
Aber es wird wärmer:vik:.
Ich werd morgen mal ans Wasser fahren. Dann werden mal ein Glures, zwei LaGatzos und ein anderer Eigenbau von mir durchs Wasser getrieben. 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ silversurfer81

Sehr gelungene , saubere und schöne Lackierarbeit#6#6#6 , ......für mehr Attraktivität ich hätte allerdings noch etwas Glitter auf die Flanken aufgebracht .

Und wegen dem Laufverhalten kann ich Deep Down nur zustimmen , ...nach Möglichkeit immer vor dem Bemalen testen , ...auch bei vermeintlich gleichen Modellen jeden Einzelnen !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde

Erstmal ein großes Lob für alle hier zuletzt gezeigten Köder.
Wenn man hier schon lange mitliest ist die Entwicklung der Qualität 
schon der Hammer. Super macht weiter so!
Ich hab aber mal eine Frage. Was verwendet Ihr für einen Spachtel?
Ich habe in dem Material von Nepomuk einige Lunckerstellen die ich verspachteln möchte.Ist das 2K Spachtel ?

Gruß Enrico


----------



## allegoric (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle,

@ Silversurfer

sehr schöner bemalter Jerk! Ich find die Arbeit klasse!
Woher beziehst du die Augen?



@all

Ich habe das Problem, dass sich bei mir Blasen bilden beim ersten Auftragen von Epoxi (20 Min Härter 3018).

Ich habe das jetzt mit Leinölfirnis grundiert, es hat aber nichts genützt. Kann mir jemand von euch einen Tip geben, wie ich die Blasenbildung umgehen kann und gleich ein glattes Ergebnis bekomme, ohne extra abschleifen zu müssen.

Danke und Grüße, 
allegoric.


----------



## madeinchina (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ralle307

Schöner Jerk!
was ist denn ein G8 Finish?

@silversurfer
Saubere Arbeit!
Ich kann mir leider die Frage nach den Ösen nicht verkneifen:
Hast Du die gekauft? Die sehen recht stabil aus.

@raetzrico
Ich benutze normalen Holzspachtel der nach 1 Stunde schleifbar ist.


----------



## west1 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder habt ihr da wieder gebaut! #6#6 



raetzrico schrieb:


> Ich habe in dem Material von Nepomuk einige Lunckerstellen die ich verspachteln möchte.Ist das 2K Spachtel ?
> 
> Gruß Enrico


Ich nehme dazu 2K Autospachtel aus dem Baumarkt.



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich habe das Problem, dass sich bei mir Blasen bilden beim ersten Auftragen von Epoxi (20 Min Härter 3018).



Bei einem Holzköder?
Wenn die Blasen nach dem auftragen kommen, könnte ein aufwärmen des Köders vor dem Beschichten helfen.
Die im Holz eingeschlossene Luft dehnt sich durch Erwärmung nach dem Beschichten aus und bildet dann Blasen im Epox, bei Balsa ist es am heftigsten.  

Hier noch ein Video von meinen letzten Ködern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrkMY50aQCs


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @Ralle307
> 
> Schöner Jerk!
> was ist denn ein G8 Finish?
> ...


 
Gib das mal hier in die Suche ein. Dann findest Du den Beitrag von Ralle zu dem Zeugs.

Es ist ein 1K PUR-Lack der UV stabil ist. Du kannst den Köder dippen und aufhängen. Da die Schicht dünner ist als beim Epoxy, brauchst Du entsprechend mehr Schichten. Das Zeug heisst G8 Yachtcare.

Habe es bis jetzt noch nicht testen können. Nur ein paar Pilker habe ich mal gedippt. Die Schutzschicht wurde schön glatt. Werde es bei Zeiten auch an Wobblern testen.


----------



## silversurfer81 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

die Augen und Ösen hab ich von Lureparts.nl
Die Ösen sind aus Edelstahl und günstig noch dazu. 
Die Augen gibts auch noch in gelb. Die will ich für Barsch- und Hechtsdesigns nutzen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..............hab' eben 'mal meine letzten Wobbels in der Wanne getestet , ........bin sehr zufrieden damit .

Die grüne Raupe zieht ziemlich zur Seite weg , .......muß sie sowieso alle noch auf geraden Lauf einstellen , wenn die Saison losgeht !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9_cVbhmCys

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> ...Die im Holz eingeschlossene Luft dehnt sich durch Erwärmung nach dem Beschichten aus und bildet dann Blasen im Epox, bei Balsa ist es am heftigsten.  ....



Gibt es da eine andere Variante als die Hölzer bloß zu erwärmen, also irgendwie die Köder vorher zu versiegeln? Ich will keine Blasen haben |kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja gibt es! Den Rohling sauber und ordentlich bearbeiten und dann ne satte Grundierung drauf!


----------



## allegoric (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Normaler Holzgrund oder was anderes?

Weil wie gesagt, ich habe es mit Leinölfirnis probiert und es warf trotzdem Blasen. Ab der 2. Schicht Epoxy habe ich das Problem nicht mehr, muss es aber zuvor abschleifen sonst habe ich nen Buckelköder *g*.


----------



## Josef87 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

allegoric, vielleicht verträgt sich das Epoxy nicht mit dem Leinöl?


----------



## allegoric (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nä, so ists nicht. Ich hab ja vorher direkt auf Balsa das Epoxi bestrichen. Da warf es auch schon beim ersten Mal Blasen. 

Das mit dem Leinölfirnis habe ich genutzt, weil dieses eben Holz versiegeln soll...so war der Plan. Genützt hats nichts, darum suche ich nach einer Alternative, die nicht so kompliziert ist wie die Variante von Hans Nordin mit einer Leinöl / Terpentin Mischung und darin 24h baden.


----------



## west1 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> darum suche ich nach einer Alternative, die nicht so kompliziert ist wie die Variante von Hans Nordin mit einer Leinöl / Terpentin Mischung und darin 24h baden.


Die Alternative ist, den Köder gut mit Farbe zu grundieren oder halt mal probieren wenn du ihn vor dem beschichten mit Epox aufwärmst.
Die beste Lösung überhaupt wäre PUR Hartschaum.


----------



## allegoric (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah ja danke, das mit der Farbe probier ich mal, davon habe ich genug bzw. ist auch günstig 

Das mit dem PUR Hartschaum ist doch das Zeug von Nepomuk!? na gut atm habe ich übelst viel Balsa zu Hause, das muss ich erst mal verbraten. Dann könnte ich das ja mal probieren.


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo.

der Lauftest gestern war dann sehr zufriedenstellend. Der Lauf ist in meinen Augen ein Volltreffer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Von kurzen bis weiten Bahnen, aufwärts, abwärts ist alles drin. Bein schnellen reinen Einkurbeln springt der Jerk regelrecht im Zickzack durchs Wasser.

Lediglich das Sinkverhalten passt mir noch nicht, der Jerk kippelt zwar schön um die Längsachse, sinkt aber leicht kopflastig ab. Der Nächste bekommt 1,5-2g mehr Blei in den Hintern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ich warte aber noch ab, bis meine neuen Haken da sind. evtl lässt sich über das Hakengewicht schon was machen.

Für einen Erstversuch bin ich aber vollauf zufrieden.  

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> der Lauftest gestern war dann sehr zufriedenstellend. Der Lauf ist in meinen Augen ein Volltreffer.
> 
> ...


 

Schön zu hören #6, ........noch ein Tip :

Beim Austrimmen des Rohlings mit Blei zur Einstellung der Sinkgeschwindigkeit und der Schwimmlage währendessen , immer aus eine Spinnstange einhängen , so wie sie später beim Fischen auch verwendet wird .

Gerade bei kleineren Jerks wichtig .

Eine entsprechend große(schwere) Büroklammer kann man als Simulation auch einhängen .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ allegoric

.............das mit den Blasen ist mir noch nie passiert(habe allerdings noch nie auf schierem oder geöltem Holz epoxiert) .

Kann mir das nur so erklären , das sich Luft in dem Rohling ausdehnt und dann die Blasen wirft , ......arbeitest du an einem warmen Ort oder eventuell unter einer Wärme abstrahlenden Lampe ?

Eine Alternative zu Terpentin/Leinöl zu Imprägnieren wäre Propionat oder auch ein stark verdünnter Lack im Tauchverfahren , ........habe ich jedenfalls 'mal gelesen(und auch hier schon irgendwo beschrieben) .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, 

das Vorfach hatte ich vergessen. Platz hätte ich im Spülbecken auch nicht gehabt :q
Ich werd das beim nächsten Mal mit Büroklammern simulieren. 

Die Blasenbildung hatte ich dieses Mal auch. #q Das kannte ich so noch nicht. Ich hab gewartet, bis die erste Schicht gut angeliert ist, und hab dann noch eine Schicht drüberlackiert. 
Danach war die Oberfläche schön glatt.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Vorfach hatte ich vergessen. Platz hätte ich im Spülbecken auch nicht gehabt :q
> Ich werd das beim nächsten Mal mit Büroklammern simulieren.
> ...


 
Vielleicht solltest du es 'mal probeweise 'mal mit 'nem anderen Lack probieren , ........wenn wirklich Luft aus dem Holz entweicht , müßte dieser dann ja auch Blasen werfen |kopfkrat?

Ist dein Epoxy denn sehr dünnflüssig ?

Ich habe das mit meiner Acryl-Grundierung oft , das die erste Schicht so kleine unbedeckte "Pickel" bildet , .......das sind dann die offenen Poren im Holz , die die Farbe nicht gleicht verschließt , die werden zwar direkt beim Einstreichen bedeckt , nach dem Trocknen sind sie aber sichtbar , .......beim zweiten Anstrich sind die dann aber weg .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## silversurfer81 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ja, das Harz ist sehr dünnflüssig. Einen anderen Lack will ich nicht als Versiegelung verwenden. Ich hatte schon Probleme, als ich Klarlack als Zwischenschicht über die Farbe gemacht hab. Da gab es dann ganz heftige Abstoßungen zwischen Harz und der Lackschicht. |gr: 

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich habe das mit meiner Acryl-Grundierung oft , das die erste Schicht so kleine unbedeckte "Pickel" bildet , .......das sind dann die offenen Poren im Holz , die die Farbe nicht gleicht verschließt , die werden zwar direkt beim Einstreichen bedeckt , nach dem Trocknen sind sie aber sichtbar , .......beim zweiten Anstrich sind die dann aber weg .
> Gruß , diemai#h



Du meinst diese kleinen Grübchen? Ja, die sind sehr schön!


----------



## diemai (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

...............ja , ...genau die meinte ich !

@ silversurfer81

............mit dem anderen Lack , ..das meinte ich ja auch nur zum Austesten der Ursache .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich probiers mal mit verschiedenen Sachen. Erst einmal mit einer weißen Grundfarbe in Acryl. Ich hoffe, das verschließt die Poren und dann kann ich normal lackieren. Das Balsa ist nach dem Schleifen schön glatt und das will ich auch so behalten


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,moin!
So nun komme ich endlich dazu mal meine letzten Wobbler hier einzustellen.Habe die letzten Jahre immer fleißig mit gelesen und auch "heimlich" weitergebaut.
















Die letzten sind vom letzten Sommer und sind mein erster
versuch mit dem Luftpinsel.Mitlerweile habe ich mir jetzt ein
Bastelzimmer in der waschküche eingerichtet wo ich jetzt auch in der Wohnung sprühen kann.
Habe noch ca.30 Köder die schon gesprüht sind und nur noch epoxy brauchen.Wenn die ersten fertig werden stelle ich sie ein.Kann aber noch dauern da ich immoment viel zu tun habe.
Bis bald Marc #h


----------



## Josef87 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hemelinger, schöne Köder sind das. Besonders die Mäuse gefallen mir sehr gut, doch auch die anderen Köder sind Dir gelungen.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erstmal ein dickes Dankeschön an Diemai und West1.
Die sich die Mühe machen und auch noch Videos zu ihren Arbeiten mit uns teilen.
Da kann man sehr schön sehen wie sich Kopfformen und befiederte Schwanz-Drillinge auf das Laufverhalten und den Gesamteindruck beim wobbeln auswirken.

@Bulettenbär
Der G8 ist ja echt interessant da man durchs dippen eine nahezu perfekte Oberfläche erhalten kann.
Leider habe ich den noch nicht in Hochglänzend gefunden.

Herr Ginei beschichtet die Wobbler erst mit Zellulose Lack (Propotionat) und abschließend mit Polyurethan.
(Auf der Webseite steht zwar nur Urethan aber das kanns nicht sein da der nicht wirklich Wasserfest sein soll)
http://ginei-handmade-lure.blogspot.com/

Grüße, Mic


----------



## madeinchina (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hemelinger

Super Killermäuse #6

Sind die Köder auf dem ersten Foto etwa für stark angetrübtes Weserwasser gedacht?

Gruß, Mic


----------



## madeinchina (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

leider kann ich hier im AB nicht richtig verlinken weil der link asiatische Schriftzeichen enthält.
Aber wenn man sich die Webseite von Ginei Handmade Lures über Google Translate anschaut kommt man im Side-Menü links über "Herstellungsprozess" zu der Seite wo er über seine Beschichtungen schreibt.

Mit etwas Phantasie kann man erahnen was er meint :q


----------



## Ralle307 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär
> Der G8 ist ja echt interessant da man durchs dippen eine nahezu perfekte Oberfläche erhalten kann.
> Leider habe ich den noch nicht in Hochglänzend gefunden.
> 
> ...



Den G8 gibt es nur glänzend, welches aber glatt als hochglänzend durchgeht. Hab ihn auch noch nicht matt oder so gesehen. 

Der G8 ist ein Polyurethanlack der Über- und Unterwasser bei Booten und Surfbrettern eingesetzt wird. Die Oberfläche wird hart und glatt. Er bildet auch keine Nasen beim abtropfen. 5 Schichten im Tauchgang sind aber Minimum um eine strapazierfähige Schicht zu bekommen. 

Zelluloselack, kurz Nitroklarlack, ist teurer als der G8 und bei uns noch schwerer zu bekommen!


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hemelinger
Da haste schon schön was an Selbstbauten angesammelt! Lass uns ruhig öfter teilhaben!#6

@all
Muss auch mal ne Negativerfahrungen posten. Ich hab mal nen Versuch mit ner verdünnten Grundierung im Tauchverfahren gemacht. Ergebnis: Beim Trocknen reisst die Grundierung ein!:r


----------



## Rheinangler (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....so, nachdem ich mir hier zunächst einige Tips geholt habe und einige Bastelversuche hinter mir hatte, bin ich dann gestern zum ersten Mal in den Echttest gegangen und habe einen meiner Eigenbauwobbler am Rhein getestet.... und prompt einen schönen 56er Zander gefangen!!!! :vik:

Wauuwww - geiles Gefühl, auf sonnem Selbstbauwobbler was zu fangen. Der Wobbler läuft bis zu 1 Meter tief und ist seeeehr aktiv - dabei aber fast suspending. Also genau was ich wollte!!! |supergri 

Ein Bild vom Fang hänge ich mal an, auch wenn´s vielleicht im Bastelthread nix zu suchen hat.

Nach dem angeln kam dann aber die Ernüchterung. Irgendwo ist noch ein Fehler im Detail - mein Epoxyd war milchig und die oberste Schicht Epoxy platzt ab. Da muß ich also wieder rann..... |uhoh:|uhoh:

Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Ich habe den hier im Forum empfohlenen Behnke Epoxy - 2 Lagen - genommen. Bei dem betroffenen Wobbler war der Epoxy seltsamerweise auch leicht riffelig ausgehärtet - sowohl die erste als auch die zweite Schicht... Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Reim darauf - freue mich Eure Antworten.


----------



## Josef87 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Rheinangler, das ist ja mal nen super Erlebniss, Petri Heil, schön das Du das Bild reingestellt hast.

Hast Du das Epoxy an deinem Köder auch gut trocknen gelassen? Vielleicht ist es ja milchig geworden weil es noch nicht ganz durch war?
Verteilst Du das Epoxy mit einem Pinsel?

Stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem Köder in groß rein.

Hier habe mich mal an einem Miniköder aus Balsa probiert, habe gedacht das wird eine Suspender doch er schwimmt, jetzt muss ich schauen welchen Lauf ich ihm gebe. Wollte eigentlich einen ohne Schaufel bauen.

Bemalt mit Airbrush und Pinsel.










Hier mal mit TinyFry von Illex im Größenvergleich






Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wirklich schöne teile habt ihr wieder mal gebaut respekt :m
muss sagen, das die qualität in den letzten jahren doch ganz schön gestiegen ist und das es immer wieder leute gibt die spass am selbstgebauten köder haben, weiter so :vik:

hab mal wieder nach einer langen pause auch bissel gebastelt #d

irgendwie wollte ich mal was anderes schaffen und das ergebnis sieht aus als ob die harry marry (gimmieköder) es mit einem wobbler getrieben hätte. und das ergebnis ist der
*Haarige Horst:*


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*und seinem zwillingsbruder der perücken willy:

*


----------



## diemai (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Rheinangler

"Petri Heil" zu deinem Eigenbau-Zander , .......nur darum geht es hier#6 !

Ich vermute , das du das Epoxy nicht richtig angemischt hast(falsches Verhältnis , nicht genug durchgerührt) , .....oder aber du hast es zu früh dem Wasser ausgesetzt !

@ HemelingerSpezial

Echt tolle Sammlung , ......Hut ab#6 ! 

@ Josef87

Respekt , Respekt#6, ........sowas Kleines bekomme ich nicht hin !

@ Naghul

Geile Teile#6 , ........wobbeln die mit den Fransen auch noch ausreichend ?

Oder sind die nur zum Twitchen gedacht , so das die Fransen hin,-und her pulsieren ?

Das ist doch so'n Gummischürzen-Material , oder ?

@ madeinchina

................gern geschehen !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sollten suspender werden, aber es ist halt schwierig die in der größe so hinzubekommen, das die auch wirklich schweben. 
die gehen sehr sehr  langsam unter und die köder sind reine twitchwobbler. die fransen sind aus gummi und pulsieren recht gut. leider gibt meine badewanne nicht das ganze potenzial der köder her, aber machen schon recht spass |supergri


----------



## diemai (16. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> das sollten suspender werden, aber es ist halt schwierig die in der größe so hinzubekommen, das die auch wirklich schweben.
> die gehen sehr sehr langsam unter und die köder sind reine twitchwobbler. die fransen sind aus gummi und pulsieren recht gut. leider gibt meine badewanne nicht das ganze potenzial der köder her, aber machen schon recht spass |supergri


 
Vielen Dank für die Info , ...echt interessante Teile !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> ....
> Was habe ich falsch gemacht? Ich habe den hier im Forum empfohlenen Behnke Epoxy - 2 Lagen - genommen. Bei dem betroffenen Wobbler war der Epoxy seltsamerweise auch leicht riffelig ausgehärtet - sowohl die erste als auch die zweite Schicht... Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Reim darauf - freue mich Eure Antworten.


 

Ist mir jetzt auch mal passiert. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass es beim Aushärten zu kalt war. Bei mir waren die Katzen noch draußen, so hab ich über Nacht die Tür nur angelehnt, dürften so 10-15 Grad im Zimmer gewesen sein. Am nächsten Tag stellte ich auch fest, dass die Oberfläche pickelig und etwas trüb ausgehärtet war. Ist aber mal was anderes, nicht immer glatt-glänzend, so dass ich dies nun als "gewollt" verkaufe...:m


----------



## diemai (17. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt auch mal passiert. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass es beim Aushärten zu kalt war. Bei mir waren die Katzen noch draußen, so hab ich über Nacht die Tür nur angelehnt, dürften so 10-15 Grad im Zimmer gewesen sein. Am nächsten Tag stellte ich auch fest, dass die Oberfläche pickelig und etwas trüb ausgehärtet war. Ist aber mal was anderes, nicht immer glatt-glänzend, so dass ich dies nun als "gewollt" verkaufe...:m


 

.................oder eingedrungene Luftfeuchtigkeit|kopfkrat ?

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (17. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> muss sagen, das die qualität in den letzten jahren doch ganz schön gestiegen ist und das es immer wieder leute gibt die spass am selbstgebauten köder haben, weiter so :vik:



Das liegt am Technologie-Transfer der hier stattfindet.

Die Langhaardackel mußt Du aber auch mal spazieren führen und danach erzählen ob die auch gebissen wurden:q

@Josef 
schöner Mini! Nur wie schwer isser denn?
Die rot durchschimmernden Kiemen finde ich sehr naturgetreu.

@ralle
Danke für die Info. Fänds nett wenn Du die nächsten G8 auch hier reinstellst.

Hier mal ein link für Vintage-Fans:
http://nflcc.org/CPG/


----------



## diemai (17. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hier mal ein link für Vintage-Fans:
> http://nflcc.org/CPG/


 
...............dankeschön !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Scholle 0 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo@all,
seit geraumer Zeit, lese ich bei euch im Hintergrund mit, und habe mich etwas anstecken lassen, auch mal mein Geschick im bauen von Wobblern zu testen. Habe auch schon einige Rohlinge in Buche und Abachi gefertigt. Aber es gibt da ein paar Punkte in denen ich mir nicht so ganz schlüssig bin, und hoffe das ihr mir eventuell dabei helfen könnt.(vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen) Nun mal zu meinen Fragen, 
-gibt es eigentlich eine Regelung im Bezug der proportion von Tauchschaufel zu Köder? (Breiten- Längenverhältnis, algemeine Form und deren Auswirkung)
-kann man in Abachi mit Ösen arbeiten (wenn ja bis zu welchem verhältnis Länge zu Breite oder Durchmesser algemein) (Bruchfestigkeit)
MfG Kai.

-


----------



## madeinchina (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> -gibt es eigentlich eine Regelung im Bezug der proportion von Tauchschaufel zu Köder? (Breiten- Längenverhältnis, algemeine Form und deren Auswirkung)
> -



Hallo Kai,
Ja es sind aber keine Regelungen sondern Gesetze.
Diese sind Forschungsgegenstand der Strukturdynamik und Aeroelastik.
Für den Anfang und den ersten Erfolg ist es lediglich gut zu wissen das eine Tauchschaufel die etwas über die Einhängeöse hinausschaut auf den Wobbler destabilisierend wirkt.
Du kannst die Tauchschaufel etwas breiter bauen und bei bedarf mit einer Feile verkleinern.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## diemai (18. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Scholle 0 schrieb:


> Hallo@all,
> seit geraumer Zeit, lese ich bei euch im Hintergrund mit, und habe mich etwas anstecken lassen, auch mal mein Geschick im bauen von Wobblern zu testen. Habe auch schon einige Rohlinge in Buche und Abachi gefertigt. Aber es gibt da ein paar Punkte in denen ich mir nicht so ganz schlüssig bin, und hoffe das ihr mir eventuell dabei helfen könnt.(vielleicht hab ich es auch überlesen) Nun mal zu meinen Fragen,
> -gibt es eigentlich eine Regelung im Bezug der proportion von Tauchschaufel zu Köder? (Breiten- Längenverhältnis, algemeine Form und deren Auswirkung)
> -kann man in Abachi mit Ösen arbeiten (wenn ja bis zu welchem verhältnis Länge zu Breite oder Durchmesser algemein) (Bruchfestigkeit)
> ...


 
Willkommen im Thread , ...wußte garnicht ,  das ich infektiös bin !

Schraub , -und verzwirbelte Ösen halten auch in Abachi , wenn man sie gewissenhaft einklebt , .........nach Möglichkeit jegliche Ösen auch immer irgendwie mehr oder weniger quer zur Holzmaserung einsetzen .

Eine Tauschschaufel betimmt generell die Lauftiefe eines Wobblers , aber auch viele andere Faktoren spielen bei seiner endgültigen Aktion eine Rolle , .......ganz gut erklärt wird das in Hans Nordin's Buch oder auch in wenigen englischprachigen Büchern , ...eine dementsprechende US Website hat leider vor eingen Monaten geschlossen !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar schöne Köder wurden in letzter zeit hier wieder gezeigt! #6#6#6 

Da ich kaum noch Zeit zum bauen hab hier noch ein paar die gestern fertig wurden.

10cm lang





9cm lang


----------



## Josef87 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diemai, irgendwie machts Freude diese kleinen Köder zu bauen. 

Mic, danke Dir. Das Gewicht kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen da ich keine Waage zur verfügung habe die so fein misst, denke mal so um die 2 oder 3g wird es sein.

West, schöne Köder. Welche Stärke haben da die Tauchschaufeln?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich muss gerade ein wenig schmunzeln. Da kann man tatsächlich ein Stück Draht kaufen, um "originale Rapala-Augen" zu malen....

http://www.tackle-craft.com/product/456/Eye-Painting-Tools/


----------



## Scholle 0 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai, @ madeinchina,
vielen Dank für eure Antworten, werde eure Tips beherzigen und mich mal  an das Thema Tauchschaufel heranwagen.
Werde bestimmt in der kommenden Zeit, wenn ich die ersten Wobbler fertig habe, auch diese präsentieren ,und würde mich freuen wenn ihr dann eure fachkundige Meinung abgeben würdet.
Mfg Kai


----------



## madeinchina (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär 
Das wär ein super Teil für diese Sendung wo Prominente raten müßen um was für einen Gegenstand es sich da handelt.

@all

Ich habe eine Jerkrute mit Baitcaster geschenkt bekommen.
Deswegen brauche ich ein Paar Jerkbaits die auch funktionieren (nicht wie die, die ich bisher gebaut habe).
Habt ihr eigentlich zwei oder drei Lieblings-Jerks die Ihr mir zum Nachbau empfehlen könnt. 
Wenn dann auch eine Schablone oder Anleitung im Netz zu finden ist, wäre das Super.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ich habe eine Jerkrute mit Baitcaster geschenkt bekommen.
> Deswegen brauche ich ein Paar Jerkbaits die auch funktionieren (nicht wie die, die ich bisher gebaut habe).
> ...


 
www.lurebuilding.nl

Den Roach (auch Heiddy genannt) kann ich dir empfehlen. Ist sehr schnell gebaut, da nur ein Punkt für Bebleiung. Funzt als sinkende und auch als schwimmende Ausführung sehr sehr gut.


=> http://www.lurebuilding.nl/engjerkbaitsvoorn.html


----------



## west1 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> West, schöne Köder. Welche Stärke haben da die Tauchschaufeln?



Danke Josef!
Die sind 2mm stark, normal nehme ich für diese Wobbler- Schaufelgröße 3mm Lexan, das muss ich mir aber erst wieder bestellen.


----------



## Josef87 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Hubert für die Antwort, habe mir gestern auch 2mm starkes Makrolon bestellt für meine Miniköder, werde sie in Form schleifen, darum auch ein wenig stärker. Lässt sich Polycarbonat eigentlich gut kleben oder muss man es vorher anschleifen, habe nämlich ein Material gehabt wenn ich da die Schaufel ein wenig gebogen habe ist der Epoxykleber abgesprungen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Danke Hubert für die Antwort, habe mir gestern auch 2mm starkes Makrolon bestellt für meine Miniköder, werde sie in Form schleifen, darum auch ein wenig stärker. Lässt sich Polycarbonat eigentlich gut kleben oder muss man es vorher anschleifen, habe nämlich ein Material gehabt wenn ich da die Schaufel ein wenig gebogen habe ist der Epoxykleber abgesprungen.


 
Es lässt sich gut kleben. Ich bohre immer ein Loch in den später versenkten Bereich und rauhe es an. So eine Schaufel kann man nicht mehr herausreissen.


----------



## Lac6 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo und guten Abend   " Wobblerbaugemeinde ":q

Ich lese eure Berichte schon länger, und habe jetzt 
von einem Freund so einen PUR Hartschaum bekommen.
Habe auch fleißig an den Wobblern gebaut - jetzt habe ich 
versucht einen durchgehende Stahlachse rein zu kleben.
Tja und was soll ich sagen .... der Sekundenkleber frisst 
den Hartschaum an - löst sich wie bei ner Säure auf....
Hätte ich vorher irgendwie den Rohling grundieren sollen???
So mit Klarlack vielleicht ???  Würde mich sehr über eine
Antwort freuen !!! Den ich weiß im Moment keine Rat.
Danke schon mal 
Gruß  Lac6


----------



## Josef87 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär, danke für deine Antwort.

Lac, ich denke wenn Du 5 Minuten Epoxykleber verwendest dürfte sowas nicht passieren.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Lac6 schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend " Wobblerbaugemeinde ":q
> 
> Ich lese eure Berichte schon länger, und habe jetzt
> von einem Freund so einen PUR Hartschaum bekommen.
> ...


 
Wir benutzen in der Regel zum Einkleben 5 Min. Epoxy Kleber. Die einen nehmen den von bootsservice-behnke.de, die anderen den von L&G den man auch bei Conrad Electronik bekommen kann.


----------



## madeinchina (20. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und das Köderrad dreht sich schon wieder!

@all 
ich habe bis jetzt die Schichten Epoxy mit einem Zeitabstand von 12 Stunden aufgetragen. Ab welchem Aushärtungsgrad wird ein anschleifen der vorherigen Schicht eigentlich nötig?

@west1
schöne Wobbels! Sind die orangenen Köder für stark getrübtes Wasser gedacht?

@Bulettenbär
Danke für die Empfehlung! Fällt Dir vielleicht noch einer ein von dessen Aktion Du begeistert bist? Der Heiddy oder Roach in beiden Ausführungen ist schon in Arbeit. Aber bevor das Köderrad nicht voll ist...:q

beste Grüße, Mic

P.S.: Rotaugen-Feedern war heut allererste Sahne!


----------



## diemai (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1


Hubert , da hast du ja wieder 'was Tolles erschaffen , ...die sehen echt gut aus#6#6 .

@ Lac6

................herzlich Willkommen bei den Wobbler-Verrückten hier .

Sekundenkleber kommt , jedenfalls 'was mich betrifft , beim Wobblerbau kaum zum Einsatz , ....habe damit früher 'mal Schraubösen eingeklebt , aber da war's dann auch schon !

Er ist eigentlich ungeeignet , da er zu wenig Zeit für Positions-Korrekturen läßt und auch keine füllenden Eigenschaften hat ,.......'mal abgesehen von dem Malheur , was dir da passiert ist .

Also , 5 min Epoxykleber ist schon irgendwie ideal , .......schnellerer oder langsamerer Epoxykleber ist auch nicht so gut geeignet , da man entweder wieder zu wenig Zeit für Korrekturen hat oder für mehrere Verklebungen immer neu anmischen muß , ........oder aber die Teile unter Umständen auch ewig lange fixieren muß , bis der Kleber endlich anzieht .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Also , 5 min Epoxykleber ist schon irgendwie ideal , .......schnellerer oder langsamerer Epoxykleber ist auch nicht so gut geeignet , da man entweder wieder zu wenig Zeit für Korrekturen hat oder für mehrere Verklebungen immer neu anmischen muß , ........oder aber die Teile unter Umständen auch ewig lange fixieren muß , bis der Kleber endlich anzieht .
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hat man jedoch viele Rohlinge ist der 5min Epoxykleber etwas zeitaufwendig. Das ständige Anmischen nervt dann etwas. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt mal das Langsamere genommen. Angemischt und ohne Luftblasen auf ne kleine Einwegspritze aufgezogen. Dann  erstmal die Bohrlöcher für die Ösen randvoll gefüllt und anschliessend die Schraubösen rein. Dann müssen die Rohlinge zwar etwas länger in der jeweiligen Position fixiert werden, aber der Tüftler findet in der Zwischenzeit schon was anderes zum Frickeln! 
Für Achsen würde ich aber auch den schnelleren Kleber nehmen!


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hat man jedoch viele Rohlinge ist der 5min Epoxykleber etwas zeitaufwendig. Das ständige Anmischen nervt dann etwas. Stattdessen habe ich jetzt mal das Langsamere genommen. Angemischt und ohne Luftblasen auf ne kleine Einwegspritze aufgezogen. Dann erstmal die Bohrlöcher für die Ösen randvoll gefüllt und anschliessend die Schraubösen rein. Dann müssen die Rohlinge zwar etwas länger in der jeweiligen Position fixiert werden, aber der Tüftler findet in der Zwischenzeit schon was anderes zum Frickeln!
> Für Achsen würde ich aber auch den schnelleren Kleber nehmen!


 
So mache ich es auch wenn Massen fertige. Immer bis zu 8 Rohlinge in einer Schraubzwinge positionieren und ab gehts. 


@Mic: Den EP Glider von lurebuilding kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Welches Wurfgewicht hat den deine Kombo?


----------



## madeinchina (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Mic: Den EP Glider von lurebuilding kann ich dir auch empfehlen. Welches Wurfgewicht hat den deine Kombo?



Meine Combo hat 130 g. Für noch einen Tip wäre ich Dankbar |supergri

Andere Frage: schleifst Du die Epoxy-Schicht an bevor Du weitere Schichten Epoxy aufträgst.

Danke und beste Grüße,
Mic


----------



## diemai (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

.............der Gedanke mit dem langsameren Kleber für Schraubösen ist mir noch garnicht gekommen , ......mehr Zeitaufwand macht mir allerdings auch nix aus , ........ich schaffe 4 -5 Ösen mit einer Mische von dem 5min Zeugs .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........ich schaffe 4 -5 Ösen mit einer Mische von dem 5min Zeugs .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Kann ich so genau bestätigen. Dann wird es fest. Vorteil ist, man bekommt damit den Köder in einem Arbeitsgang bereits fertig "verschraubt".


----------



## Lac6 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke @ all 
für die Tipps bezüglich des Klebers !!!!:vik:

Werd mir dann das Zeug bestellen und über die Ergebnisse
Bericht erstatten. 
Gruß  Lac


----------



## madeinchina (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an Alle,

Heute habe ich die zweite Epoxy-Schicht aufgebracht und habe Fehlstellen an den Wobblern entdeckt.
Ich hatte das Problem beim letzten Schwung auch.
Diese mal achtete ich auf die Verarbeitungstemperatur, das Mischungsverhältnis und die Topfzeiten peinlichst genau.
Ich habe vorher 2 Schichten Klarlack aus der Dose aufgebracht.












Wie mache ich jetzt am besten weiter?
Mit besten Grüßen, Mic


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Wie mache ich jetzt am besten weiter?
> Mit besten Grüßen, Mic



In dem Du einfach die nächste Schicht draufmachst!


----------



## west1 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west1
> schöne Wobbels! Sind die orangenen Köder für stark getrübtes Wasser gedacht?


Danke! :m
Ja die sind für trübes Wasser und für klares auch! 


diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> Hubert , da hast du ja wieder 'was Tolles erschaffen , ...die sehen echt gut aus#6#6 .


Danke Dieter! :m
Zum nachbauen von nem Aussiewobb bin ich noch nicht gekommen, denk mal der muss bis zum nächsten Winter warten! #c
Hab einfach wenig Zeit und abends keine Lust mehr zum bauen. Neue Wobbs hab ich diesen Winter fast das doppelte was ich eigentlich machen wollte, gebaut und mach jetzt erst mal Pause. 

Hier noch ein Zusammenschnitt meiner letzten Wobbs.


Eigenbau Wobbler 2012 Teil 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12MkOAwc6Eo

Ein paar Bilder sind doppelt rein gerutscht. #c


----------



## Hecht 1995 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genial was ihr da so zaubert!

LG Lukas


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> Heute habe ich die zweite Epoxy-Schicht aufgebracht und habe Fehlstellen an den Wobblern entdeckt.
> Ich hatte das Problem beim letzten Schwung auch.
> ...


 

Ich trage das Epoxy immer nass in nass auf. Je nach Temperatur alle 3 bis 4 Stunden. Mit der 2. Schicht werden auch solche Stellen dann bedeckt. Nach der 3. sieht man das auch nicht mehr.

Epoxy auf ne trockene Schicht geht auch. Ich würde dann aber zwischenschleifen. Musst mal hier im Fred suchen. Dazu wurden schon Tipps gegeben. Ich selber habe es noch nie gemacht. Brauchst wohl auch keine Angst haben, das Epoxy zieht sich in alle Schleifspuren so dass diese später nicht mehr sichtbar sind.

Ich würde dir den King of Jerk in 14-15cm noch empfehlen. Dann hast Du noch was schweres und der funzt super. Blei wie immer vorne und hinten. Vielleicht scan ich morgen mal meine Schablone ein falls es hilft.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (21. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier sind noch ein paar neue Köder, die ich gebaut habe. Habe dabei auch mit neuen Größen experimentiert. Der Rote ist hier 14cm lang. Aber auch mit neuen Farben, wie Crappie und Foliendekor. Dafür habe ich die Folie auf verschiedene Arten geprägt.

Weil ich das fischen mit Tailbaits liebe, habe ich den Ködern auch gleich noch ein paar Tails verpasst.

Leider habe eine paar Köder schon Bissspuren  

http://lagatzocustom.blogspot.de/2012/03/lure-experiments.html


----------



## diemai (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

...............das ist aber echt zu schade , ....Bißspuren auf diesen schönen Ködern , ......so'n Pech !

@ west1

Jaja , ...Hubert , an Zeit mangelt es mir auch immer , ........und jetzt steht die Angelsaison(Karpfen , Schlei)auch vor der Tür , ........und ich hab' noch so viel vor:c!

.....hab' gerade einige größere Abachi-Wobbler im Bau , eigentlich schnitze ich ja immer was , ...nur mit dem Fertigstellen dauert es immer !

Tolles Video übrigens !

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Epoxy auf ne trockene Schicht geht auch. Ich würde dann aber zwischenschleifen. Musst mal hier im Fred suchen. Dazu wurden schon Tipps gegeben. Ich selber habe es noch nie gemacht. Brauchst wohl auch keine Angst haben, das Epoxy zieht sich in alle Schleifspuren so dass diese später nicht mehr sichtbar sind.



Ich hab das nach über 12 Stunden Trocknung auch schon mal angeschliffen. Das Epoxy muss aber wirklich schon grifffest sein! 180er oder 200er Körnung nehmen.
Die Schleifspuren verschwinden vollständig mit der neuen Beschichtung!
Aber nicht nach der ersten oder zweiten Beschichtung anschleifen, wenn solche Macken erkennbar sind, dann erwischt man schnell den Dekorlack (...und ärgern, ärgern, ärgern) oder solche Stellen auslassen.


----------



## Josef87 (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser, schöne Köder.

Hier ein Bild  mit den verschiedenen Arbeitschritten eines Miniwobblers für Diejenigen die nur mitlesen und sich nicht an den Wobblerbau wagen da sie angst haben es wäre zu komplex.






Es fehlen nur Schaufel und Blei zum trimmen die bei Bedarf noch dazu kommen.

Die Augen kommen drauf nachdem der Wobbler seine Farbe erhalten hat.
Danach kommt die Schicht Epoxy drauf.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Josef, es ist zwar nicht komplex aber man braucht doch einige Zeit und einen langen Atem. 



@Deep Down & Bulettenbär
 Danke!!! Ich werde wohl schleifen müßen. Nach der dritten Schicht waren die Löcher teilweise zu. Es blieben aber dicke Dellen. Ich habe jetzt gesehen das alle Fehlstellen an den Rändern der Alufolie auftraten. Ich glaube ich muß noch eine Dickere Schicht Acryl Klar aufbringen. Klarlack nehm ich jetzt nicht mehr. Die weißen Wobbler wurden dadurch gelblich, die mit Acryl Klar blieben weiß. 

@Bulettenbär, Danke für Hinweise!!! Wenn Du es demnächst schaffst eine Schablone einzuscannen... :m wär natürlich hilfreich! Und besten Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär, Danke für Hinweise!!! Wenn Du es demnächst schaffst eine Schablone einzuscannen... :m wär natürlich hilfreich! Und besten Dank im Vorraus!


 
Als Student hat man zuviel Zeit oder zuwenig Zeit. Erstes trifft jetzt zu. Also hier Schablonen:

Achso, bei größen zwischen 12 und 13 cm sind die Teile recht leicht schätzungsweise mit 50 bis 60g. Bei 15 bis 17 cm bist Du so bestimmt bei 110 bis 130g.

Nachtrag: Ähnlichkeiten mit kommerziellen Modellen sind rein zufällig und nicht gewollt.

Ich verwende Buchenholz in 18mm stärke (Leimbretter aus dem Baumarkt). Die Bleimenge muss selbstverständlich individuell bestimmt werden. Die Position stimmt aber.

Modelle 1bis3 machen mehr oder weniger weite Bahnen. 4 bleibt fast auf der Stelle.


----------



## Deep Down (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mal die ersten fertig gestellt und aufgetackelt!



[


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist zwar kein kompletter Eigenbau, aber ein, ich würds mal sagen Custom Styling.

Nachdem Freddy Jerk mit Weichmacher in Verbingung kam war er quasi ein "Gummi" Köder.....
Habe ihn abgeschliffen und grundiert, ein endgültiges Dekor kommt morgen drauf.

http://img84.*ih.us/img84/1505/illexcustom.gif

http://img694.*ih.us/img694/9237/illexcustom4.gif


Gruß Fabi


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tja, so ist das bei überteuerten Qualitätswobblern:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ist zwar kein kompletter Eigenbau, aber ein, ich würds mal sagen Custom Styling.
> 
> Nachdem Freddy Jerk mit Weichmacher in Verbingung kam war er quasi ein "Gummi" Köder.....
> Habe ihn abgeschliffen und grundiert, ein endgültiges Dekor kommt morgen drauf.
> ...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Freut mich, dass euch die Köder gefallen.

@ Josef, dein Mini sieht gut aus. Hast du ihn schon mal im Wasser gehabt?


----------



## madeinchina (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Als Student hat man zuviel Zeit oder zuwenig Zeit. Erstes trifft jetzt zu. Also hier Schablonen:



Besten Dank dafür!#6
Bei mir als Freiberufler isses mit der Zeit ähnlich.
mit solchen 15cm Kloppern lachen die mich am Vereinsgewässer bestimmt aus die meisten sprechen hier Jerk immer noch wie Jörg aus.:q


@Deep Down
Oberamtliche Teile!


----------



## madeinchina (22. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Danke! :m
> Ja die sind für trübes Wasser und für klares auch!



und für nächtliches Spinnfischen?|supergri

schönes Video#6

hab ich das bei 1:20 min richtig gesehen? Wobbler mit seitlicher Tauchschaufel?
wie fischt man den?


----------



## Josef87 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Pike-Pieckser, danke.  Ja habe ihn schon ausprobiert, der hat ja keine Tauchschaufel, erst wollte ich ihm eine verpassen, aber jetzt werd ichs wohl sein lassen. Kann man so sehr verführerisch an der Oberfläche twitchen, sieht aus wie ein Jungfisch der nervös an der Oberfläche Nahrung aufnimmt bzw. umherschwimmt. 

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Josef87 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down, wirklich schöne Jörgs.


----------



## silversurfer81 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deepdown:


schöne Köder! Aber warum verwendest du so kleine Frontösen?
Ziehst du da noch einen Sprengring durch, oder hängst du direkt den Snap ein?
Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass meine Köder mit größeren Ösen etwas agiler laufen.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## west1 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> und für nächtliches Spinnfischen?|supergri
> 
> schönes Video#6
> 
> ...



Danke Mic!

Nachts geh ich nicht angeln, die sind für trübes Wasser oder für die Dämmerung.

Der Wobbler bei 1:20Min hat ne finnische Sattel- Tauchschaufel.
In einem Video von Dieter siehst du einen Wobb mit so einer Schaufel in der Badewanne.


----------



## Deep Down (23. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob!



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> @deepdown:
> schöne Köder! Aber warum verwendest du so kleine Frontösen?
> Ziehst du da noch einen Sprengring durch, oder hängst du direkt den Snap ein?
> Ich habe immer das Gefühl, dass meine Köder mit größeren Ösen etwas agiler laufen.
> ...



Hallo Stefan, ich hab derzeit welche in der Mache, die haben teilweise auch größere Ösen. Man tastet sich so langsam ran!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die Ringe aber auch noch in die Frontösen reinfrimmeln werde! 

An der Stelle auch mal meine Hochachtung an alle, die hier ihre Erfahrung durch Tipps und Anregungen immer wieder einfließen lassen!#6


----------



## madeinchina (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Eine Tauschschaufel betimmt generell die Lauftiefe eines Wobblers , aber auch viele andere Faktoren spielen bei seiner endgültigen Aktion eine Rolle , .......ganz gut erklärt wird das in Hans Nordin's Buch oder auch in wenigen englischprachigen Büchern , ...eine dementsprechende US Website hat leider vor eingen Monaten geschlossen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



war das crankbaitcentral.com?
Soll eine gute Seite gewesen sein.

Die hierhttp://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/the-science-of-bibbed-minnows erklärt das auch ganz gut... aber wie fast immer in englisch!

Grüße, Mic


----------



## diemai (25. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> war das crankbaitcentral.com?
> Soll eine gute Seite gewesen sein.
> 
> Die hierhttp://www.fishingworld.com.au/news/the-science-of-bibbed-minnows erklärt das auch ganz gut... aber wie fast immer in englisch!
> ...


 
War es wirklich , .......die Seite stand zum Verkauf , da der Eigentümer wohl im Zuge der Wirtschaftskrise sein Einkommen verloren hatte , ......es fand sich jedoch kein Käufer .

Vielen Dank für den Link , ....kannte ich nocht nicht , werd' ich mir 'mal 'reinziehen , wenn ich nicht so müde bin , .......mit dem Englischen hab' ich ja gottseidank nicht so die Probleme .

Hier ein Buch , in dem alles über Wobblerangeln(auf Bass , Walleye und Muskie) 'drinsteht , ...allerdings auch auf Englisch , ist aber recht einfach geschrieben , finde ich .

http://www.amazon.de/Joe-Buchers-Crankbait-Secrets-Crankbaits/dp/0873417291

In einem Kapitel sind die physikalischen Gegebenheiten von Wobblern auch gut erklärt , ...ist 'n tolles Buch(kein Eigenbau -Kapitel enthalten) .

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
zwei kumpels hatten mich gebten für sie ein paar jerks zu bauen. gebaut habe ich für die beiden keine, denn ich habe den angeboten, das die vorbeikommen sollen um ihr jerks selber zu bauen.
ich habe ledeglich nur das material zur verfügung gestellt.
die hatten vorher noch nie ein kunstköder selber gebaut und auch noch nie geairbrusht.
warum ich die bilder poste ist ganz einfach. jeder der auch mal gerne kunstköder selber bauen wollte, aber sich nie getraut hat, es ist wirklich nicht schwer und genug hilfe bekommt ihr hier auch.

(p.s.: gruss an pole: "mimimimim, die kiemendeckel sind komisch  )
also unter meiner anleitung ist das dabei rausgekommen:


----------



## Naghul (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und die hier:


----------



## Deep Down (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

|bigeyes Na, die sind happy! Sehr schön!


----------



## Josef87 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naghul, die sind sehr schön geworden.


----------



## Naghul (26. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Naghul, die sind sehr schön geworden.


 
ich werds weiter geben


----------



## Josef87 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke


----------



## Josef87 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mir mal ein wenig Gedanken über die Schaufelform und Position der Öse gemacht. Dabei habe ich mal ein paar Zeichnungen bemacht.
Die Nummern sind keine Zusammenhänge mit den Anderen Zeichnungen, sondern einfach eine Nummerierung der verschiedenen Möglichkeiten.







Also welchen Einfluss die Form der Schaufel hat ist mir jetzt weitgehend klar, denke ich.

Je steiler der Winkel um so kürzer muss die Schaufel sein, sonst kommt es zum überdrehen des Köders.
Je steiler der Winkel um so lebhafter der Lauf, aber auch um so flacher. Je Flacher der Winkel um so ruhiger der Lauf aber auch um so tiefer.
Je kürzer die Schaufel um so lebhafter, aber auch enger wird das Spiel mehr Flanken und je länger die Schaufel ist, um so ruhiger und weiter der Lauf, also ein ausgeprägteres Wobbeln.
Je breiter die Schaufel um so ein lebhafteres Flanken, je schmaler um so ein ausgeprägteres Wobbeln, hier bin ich mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

Kann man nicht auch eine Gesetzesmässigkeit festlegen wie die Form der Schaufel sein sollte? Je kürzer die Schaufel um so mehr geht sie in die runde Form 1., je länger sie wird verschiebt sich der runde Teil nach vorne 2. und bei sehr langen Schaufeln zieht sich die Rundung in die Länge 3..
Dazwischen ist dann Spielraum für Versuche.

Welchen Einfluss die Position der Öse hat habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden, wenn die auf dem Rücken ist, bei Köder ohne Schaufel und wenn sie auf der Nasenspitze sitzt, oder etwas darunter knapp über dem Schaufelansatz, oder eben auf der Schaufel selber.

Ich denke aber mal:
Je weiter vorne, oder gar auf der Schaufel die Öse sitzt um so wobbelnder, schwänzelnder, weiter und ruhiger wird der Lauf.
Je weiter hinten die Öse, womöglich sogar auf dem Rücken angebracht ist um so flankender, enger und mehr nur noch vibrierender und unruhiger wird der Lauf.

Die Sequenz der Ausschläge nimmt mit der vom Rücken bis auf die Schaufel nach vorne wandernden Öse ab, aber die Aussschläge werden größer und weiter.

Ich bin auf Eure Meinung gespannt.

Lieben Gruß, 
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Josef,

Das mit den Gesetzen ist so eine Sache. Deswegen hat Diemai auch so ein gutes Zitat in der Signatur. 
Ich hab beispielsweise gestern einen "Nicht funktionierenden Jörg" nochmal getestet. Nach dem auswerfen sinkt er ab und auf zug steigt er steil auf und macht einen sprung aus dem Wasser. Das war so nicht gewollt... aber auch der fängt, da bin ich mir sicher.
Aber sicherlich kann man sagen: "Wenn ich einen Roach bauen will, muß ich diese und jene physikalischen Gegebenheiten beachten.(Es gab dazu kürzlich einen Fred bei TU)

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Josef87 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Mic, ja das stimmt natürlich. Doch wenn ich gerne einen Köder mit genau diesen oder jenen Lauf bauen möchte dann sind so Eckdaten, Regeln ganz hilfreich.


----------



## Frosch38 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul sehen gut aus 
@ Josef87 gut auf den Punkt gebracht und wenn man so wie bei einigen von mir minimale Abweichungen hat dann hat das Gesetz Unterparagraphen.


----------



## Josef87 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch, ja so in etwa. 

Ich denke halt das es für Einsteiger wie mich sehr hilfreich ist ein paar Eckdaten zu haben nach denen man sich orientieren kann und dazwischen eben viel Platz zum rumprobieren bleibt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Josef,

über Strömungslehre ist mir bekannt, dass es viele Formeln gibt, die Praxis aber oft nicht die gewünschten Ergebnisse bringt.

Ein Wobbler für den ich schon vor Jahren ein Form gemacht habe und sehr viel nachgebaut habe ist der Original Rapala Größe 11.

Bei dem darf die Schaufel keine Abweichnungen haben, sonst ist er weniger fängig.
Bei anderen Formen, besonders die mit längeren Schaufeln, kommt es nicht so sehr auf die Genauigkeit an.
Die Stellung der Öse zur Schaufel hat auch einen großen Einfluss auf das Verhalten.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass ein Wobbler, der nicht ganz so gut läuft, weil er z.B. ab und zu seitlich ausbricht, in manchen Zeiten fängiger ist, als einer der sehr gut läuft.

Eine Regel die ich herausgefunden habe: wenn ich einen Wobbler nach baue und ich ihn so hinbekomme, dass er so gut läuft wie das Original und dann die weiteren Wobbler ein wenig leichter mache, laufen sie meistens besser und sind auch fängiger, was allerdings Wurfweite kostet.
Für Blinker gilt das auch, die mache ich auch etwas leichter.

In einer Sendung bei der es um Flugzeuge ging, hat ein Konstrukteur gesagt: "Was gut aussieht, fliegt auch gut".

Das gilt auch für Wobbler, aber was sieht gut aus?

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## west1 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Theodor! #6 



Schoenwald schrieb:


> aber was sieht gut aus?



Alles was mir gefällt! 
Zum Beispiel diese Oberflächenköder.


----------



## Frosch38 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West die "KÖTER" von dir sind gut ich habe die mal auf einer Japanischen Seite gesehen aber um sie nachzubauen erschien mir das zu schwer. #r Hast du dafür einen Bauplan?


----------



## west1 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hatte schon gesehen dass sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen hatte und als ich es ändern wollte klingelte das Telefon, fast ne dreiviertel Stunde übers angeln zu reden war dann wichtiger als so ein blöder Ködter. #c  

Danke! 
Im Moment hab ich noch vier Baupläne, der beste wird nach der Schonzeit gut aufgehoben und die drei andern vernichtet.


----------



## diemai (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

................Hubert , gut aussehen tun sie ja , ...wie immer#6 , ........mir is' aber leider nicht ganz klar , was die für'ne Aktion haben #c|kopfkrat !

                                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Josef87 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Theodor, danke für deinen wertvollen Beitrag.

Gewicht spielt wirklich auch eine große Rolle beim Laufverhalten der Köder. Ich habe gemerkt wenn der Köder zu leicht ausgebleit wurde neigt er dazu sich zu überdrehen. Mit dem richtigen Gewicht wobbelt dann so ein Köder aber so wie er soll. Auch zu viel Gewicht gleichmässig auf der ganzen Länge verteilt geht auf das Laufverhalten des Wobblers und er wobbelt nicht mehr so stark, glaube ich zumindest.

West, wieder sehr schöne Köder, die Art finde ich super und ich wollte auch schonmal so einen kaufen, oder bauen.

Liebe Grüße,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1

Erinnert mich an den Turus Ukko Jerk. Schöne Formgebung!


----------



## west1 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ................Hubert , gut aussehen tun sie ja , ...wie immer#6 ,


Danke Dieter!:m

Kannst du japanisch, egal, ich auch nicht. 



> .mir is' aber leider nicht ganz klar , was die für'ne Aktion haben #c|kopfkrat !



Die, die du ihnen gibst.


----------



## madeinchina (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west  ich staune Bauklötze! Toll!



Frosch38 schrieb:


> . #r Hast du dafür einen Bauplan?



Ich hab leider auch keinen Bauplan aber es gibt ein Foto wo man das Innenleben erahnen kann. Mit ca. 10cm länge und ca. 10g.
http://www.pezcalo.es/products/senuelo-bent-minnow-106f-o-dot-s-p-dot


Übrigens der hats erfunden:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DmJSmROhNc


----------



## madeinchina (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @West1
> 
> Erinnert mich an den Turus Ukko Jerk. Schöne Formgebung!



Ohweia, der Turus Ukko Jerk wird bei E-Strand für 37 Euro Sofortkauf angeboten.
Dank Namiki wissen wir jetzt wo das Blei hingehört


----------



## west1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs:m!



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west  ich staune Bauklötze! Toll!



So einiges das in meinem Keller entsteht behalte ich für mich, ihr würdet sonst aus dem Staunen nicht mehr heraus kommen.


----------



## Frosch38 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann weren wir mal einen Plan machen.:m


----------



## apollo2233 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

An All! 

Sehr schöne Wobb's!!!

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## madeinchina (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Dann weren wir mal einen Plan machen.:m


:mSo machen wir das! Ich würde ein zähes Holz empfehlen, Hasel, Erle oder Weide, wo die Biegung schon mit drin ist. Wenn die Maserung aus dem Werkstück läuft machts knack.

Grüße Mic


----------



## west1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Dann weren wir mal einen Plan machen.:m



Ja macht mal, passende Bilder dazu gibt genug.



madeinchina schrieb:


> :mSo machen wir das! Ich würde ein zähes Holz empfehlen, Hasel, Erle oder Weide, wo die Biegung schon mit drin ist. Wenn die Maserung aus dem Werkstück läuft machts knack.
> 
> Grüße Mic



Nepos PUR hat keine Maserung ....


----------



## madeinchina (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja macht mal, passende Bilder dazu gibt genug.
> Nepos PUR hat keine Maserung ....



Ich denke man kann die auch in Holz fertigen oder?

Hast Du das Blei auch links und rechts neben den Bauchdrilling gesetzt? 

Beim Ukko ist die Einhänge-Öse auf der anderen Seite vom Bauchdrilling her gesehen mittig angebracht. Beim Bent Minnow dagegen bildet die Öse den Abschluss des ziemlich geradlinigen Rückens. 

Du lieferst noch eine andere Variante. Warum hast Du denn die Öse genau mittig gesetzt?

Beste Grüße, Mic


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mal in meinen Kisten geschaut. Neben den bekannten Turus Ukku hab ich noch einen weiteren ähnlichen gefunden. Jedoch mit Tauchschaufel. Da ich den namen nichts weiss, hier ein Bild. Vielleicht ja für den einen oder anderen interessant...


----------



## west1 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ich denke man kann die auch in Holz fertigen oder?
> 
> Hast Du das Blei auch links und rechts neben den Bauchdrilling gesetzt?
> 
> Du lieferst noch eine andere Variante. Warum hast Du denn die Öse genau mittig gesetzt?



Natürlich kannst du die auch aus Holz bauen, beim Pur muss ich aber nicht auf die Maserung achten.

Ja bei zweien sitzt das Blei wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist drinnen.

Zum testen. Ich will keinen Originalnachbau, ich will nen Köder der ähnlich ist und nach meinen Vorstellungen funktioniert, das kann sogar ein sinkender Topwater Lure sein. 
Jeder der 4 Köder, besser gesagt 6 Köder (hab noch zwei :g ) ist außen oder innen anders....


----------



## Josef87 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär danke für die Bilder, kann es sein das der Name auf der Schaufel steht?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## madeinchina (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west :m Danke!

hier mal ein paar neue. Ich hab leider keine Drillinge mehr im Haus.


----------



## Josef87 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, schöne Köder, warum ordnest Du die Ösen alle so unerschiedlich an?

Hier ein paar neue Miniköder, der Unterste ist aber der Alte. Alle so 3 bis 3,5cm lang.

In den Farben Weißfisch, Barsch, Stichling, Hasel











Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Frosch38 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja macht mal,



Klingt nicht gerade motivierend |kopfkrat egal wird schon werden. #6


----------



## madeinchina (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär

besten Dank für die Mühe die Bilder reinzutun.
Hat mir geholfen.

@Frosch

Ich hab schon einen Rohling auf der Heizung liegen. Hab ich direkt aus grünem Holz geschnitzt.

@Josef

Gamakatsu bietet doch extra Einerhaken für Wobbler an. Das spezielle Feature dabei ist, das die Öse nicht Quer zum Schenkel steht. Wenn ich jetzt die Ösen an meinem Wobbler quer einsetze, kann ich normale Einerhaken benutzen und Drillinge sowieso.


----------



## Josef87 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay Mic, aber nen normaler Einzelhaken hat meist nicht so ein großes Öhr.


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Bulettenbär danke für die Bilder, kann es sein das der Name auf der Schaufel steht?
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef


 
Ohh Mann, natürlich. War in Eile weil ich weg musste. Da hab ich das garnicht gemerkt. Habe gegoogelt. Es ist ein Dorado Dead Bait


----------



## madeinchina (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Okay Mic, aber nen normaler Einzelhaken hat meist nicht so ein großes Öhr.



Die Dickdrähtigen haben größere Ösen. Aber immer noch kleiner als ein Drillingöhr, das stimmt schon.


----------



## madeinchina (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> War es wirklich , .......die Seite stand zum Verkauf , da der Eigentümer wohl im Zuge der Wirtschaftskrise sein Einkommen verloren hatte , ......es fand sich jedoch kein Käufer .
> 
> Vielen Dank für den Link , ....kannte ich nocht nicht , werd' ich mir 'mal 'reinziehen , wenn ich nicht so müde bin , .......mit dem Englischen hab' ich ja gottseidank nicht so die Probleme .
> 
> ...



Ich hatte eine Stunde bevor Du deinen Beitrag gepostet hattest, das Buch Lure Encyclopedia von Frank Prokop und How to make your own Lures von Evanov bestellt. 
Besten Dank für den Tip. Bei der nächsten Bestellung hol ich mir es.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Deep Down (30. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ohh Mann, natürlich. War in Eile weil ich weg musste. Da hab ich das garnicht gemerkt. Habe gegoogelt. Es ist ein Dorado Dead Bait



So nen Teile gab es auch mal von Illex! 

Der "Living dead"!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Piketime Homer war auch so ein Kandidat.
Leider ist er nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## diemai (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine Stunde bevor Du deinen Beitrag gepostet hattest, das Buch Lure Encyclopedia von Frank Prokop und How to make your own Lures von Evanov bestellt.
> Besten Dank für den Tip. Bei der nächsten Bestellung hol ich mir es.
> 
> Grüße, Mic


 
.......hattest du meine "Book-Review" Videos gesehen ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR4JSfKiGm0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOsHeERcao&feature=relmfu

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, Deine Bookreview habe ich schon gesehen. 
Hast Du noch einen Buch-Tip in richtung Wobblerbau für Fortgeschrittene und ein Buch mit vielen unterschiedlichen Holzmodellen?

Gruß, Mic


----------



## west1 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja macht mal, passende Bilder dazu gibt genug.





Frosch38 schrieb:


> Klingt nicht gerade motivierend |kopfkrat



Eigeninitiative ist angesagt! #c


Hab den Winter doppelt so viele Köder gebaut wie ich eigentlich wollte und mach jetzt hier erst mal so ein dreiviertel Jahr Bildereinstellpause.


----------



## Frosch38 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Eigeninitiative ist angesagt! #c


Ja ja wird schwer werden aberwird schon, was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist dir Bebleiung und ich weiß nicht wie er dann im Wasser liegt. Mit der wölbung nach oben oder unten. #c


----------



## west1 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist dir Bebleiung und ich weiß nicht wie er dann im Wasser liegt. Mit der wölbung nach oben oder unten. #c



probieren #c


----------



## diemai (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ja, Deine Bookreview habe ich schon gesehen.
> Hast Du noch einen Buch-Tip in richtung Wobblerbau für Fortgeschrittene und ein Buch mit vielen unterschiedlichen Holzmodellen?
> 
> Gruß, Mic


 
..................nö , das in den Videos ist so ziehmlich alles , was ich kenne , ......eventuell bestimmt noch in anderen Sprachen , ....aber die verstehe ich dann ja nicht#c!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GFT (31. März 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
Wenn nie etwas passiert, wird man unvorsichtig.
Heute habe ich keine Schitzhandschuhe getragen.
Sehr dumm.
Ein Abrundfräser verhakte sich in der Holzmaserung und riss mir einen kleinen Jerk aus der Hand.
Dabei berührte ich den Fräser leicht mit dem Mittelfinger.
Leicht berühren genügt bei einer Oberfräse.
Nun fehlt mir ein kleines Stück Fingerkuppe.#q
Selber Schuld |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn nie etwas passiert, wird man unvorsichtig.
> Heute habe ich keine Schitzhandschuhe getragen.
> Sehr dumm.
> ...


 
Man sollte bei der Arbeit mit rotierenden Schnittwerkzeugen sowieso niemals Handschuhe tragen , ......dieses könnte den Handschuh erfassen , ihn zerstören und damit auch weitaus weitläufigere und schwerere Handverletzungen verursachen .

Trotzdem gute Besserung , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verdammte ********,
davon habe ich schon immer geträumt. Man wird schnell unachtsam wenn alles gut läuft. Ich war auch überrascht als mir der erste Rohling durch die Gegend flog. Nun habe ich verdammt viel Respekt vor der Fräse. Alles wird langsam und bedacht ausgeführt. Ich versuche meinen Handballen immer feste abzustützen und nur mit den Fingern Kraft auszuüben. Toi toi toi, bis jetzt ging alles gut. Ich wünsche gute Genesung soweit möglich.

Björn


----------



## GFT (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh Mann,
Ich stelle mir vor, was passieren könnte, wenn ein schnell drehender Abrundfräser einen Handschuhfinger erfasst.
@diemai
Danke für die schnelle Belehrung.


Was positives habe ich auch zu berichten.
Letztes WE war ich 2 Tage zum schleppen auf der Ostsee und hatte einige Eigenbauten dabei.

Der Heringsähnliche fing am 1. Tag in 5 m - 8 m klarem Wasser, mit 15 Gramm vorgebleit, einige schöne Dorsche.




Samstag waren bulligere Modelle mit UV - Farben besser.



In 2 Wochen ist endlich Brückenbau.
Die Ruderboote gehen wieder in den Dobersdorfer See und am 1. Mai werden blutige Jerks getestet. #d 

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Pike-Piekser (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nehmt ein Stück Plexiglas oder Markolon in A4-Größe. Links und rechts zwei Griffe dran und für den sicheren Halt des Köders, unterhalb etwas Schleifpapier festkleben. Mit der Konstruktion, könnt ihr sicher und genau den Köder mit der Fräse bearbeiten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo.
ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu wort. hab dieses jahr noch nix gebaut. aber heut war ich am forellenbach. bisse gabs im wodkaklaren wasser nur auf sehr schnell geführte köder direkt in der strömung. und das war der nachteil für meine wobbs. denn keiner meiner kleinwobbler machte das mit. sie fingen an zu rotieren oder schlitterten an der oberfläche. musste dann auf rapalas zurückgreifen, dann gabs auch fisch.
jetzt muss ich doch in den keller, die drehbank und die aluspäne wegräumen und das schnitzmesser vorholen. das kann ich ja so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen.


----------



## Josef87 (1. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Olaf alles Gute, hoffentlich verheilt es wieder gut.

Schöne Köder und schön das Du auch damit gefangen hast.

Mordskerl, dann mal viel Erfolg beim Bauen. 

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle

Erstmal ein großes Lob! Was hier für geile Teile zum Vorschein kommen echt genial!

Bin froh ein paar Leute gefunden zu haben die dieses Hobby mit mir Teilen!

Naghul dein Saibling der ist echt Toll!!!! 

Hm ich hab mir nun nicht alle Seiten mehr durchgelesen da werde ich ja Morgen nicht mehr fertig, aber ich hoffe ich kann noch was gutes hier beitragen.

1. Wenn ihr euren Köder aus Balsa oder Abachi baut solltet ihr diesen Rohling erstmal 2 Wochen in einer Terpentin und Leinöl 50 zu 50 Mischung versenken. Danach mind. 2 Wochen lang trocknen lassen! Die ersten ca. 5 mm sind damit sehr viel härter und wiederstandsfähiger gegen Hecht attacken oder anderes... was die Lebensdauer eures Meisterwerkes erhöht!

2. Hat jemand schon mal versucht den Wobbler oder Swimbait aus 2. Hälften zu Fertigen? Das mach vieles einfacher von der Anbringung des Drahtgestelles mit den Oesen bis hin zur Bebleiung. Ihr könnt euch im ganzen Köder austoben und von außen sieht man nichts.. keine Bohrung für Gewichte usw.

3. Weil hier doch öfters die Frage zur Bebleiung kommt
Baut einfach immer 2 oder 3 Gute Köder sehr Detailgetreu und dazu noch 1 oder 2 Testköder.
Die 2 oder 3 guten damit sich der ganze aufwand auch lohnt.
Die beiden Prototypen sind einfach nur dafür da damit ihr euch an diesen auslassen könnt! Auch sollten diese nur in Form und größe den Originalen entsprechen sonst Blank sein da sie ja nur zum Testen herhalten müssen.  Tauchschaufel einstellung, Verbindungen, Wo Teile ich wie am besten und vor allen Dingen Wieviel Blei muss an welcher Stelle meines Köders damit er optimal läuft.

Wenn ihr den Bauchraum gut aushüllt habt ihr viel Platz um die Gewichte testweise an verschieden stellen zu positionieren. Den freihen übrigen Raum könnt ihr mit etwas auffüllen was in etwa das gleiche Gewicht wie das Holz hat hat. Zusammengeknüllte Alufolie je nachdem wie sehr ihr diese Kompriemiert wird sie Schwerer.

unten dann einfach etwas Knete zum abdichten oder Kit. Und ab testen. Danach einfach wieder unten aufmachen Gewichte neu verteilen und wieder testen.

Es ist nicht nur wichtig herauszufinden ob die Gewichte weiter vorne oder hinten eingebracht werden müssen, sondern auch auf welcher höhe im Köder selbst um einen verführerischen Lauf zu erhalten.

So ich hoffe das hilft hier den einen oder anderen weiter 

Lg und Petri Heil


----------



## madeinchina (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@sven
Herzlich Willkommen im Thread! Besten Dank für Deine Tips.
Das eine oder andere konnte ich mitnehmen.
Bin natürlich nun gespannt auf Deine Köder.

@Josef
Ich hab schon etliche Bücher über Bogenbau gelesen.
In einem Buch wurden die dynamischen Eigenschaften Anhand Extrembeispielen erklärt (Hohe Masse an den Nockpunkten etc.)
Diese Art und weise könnte man ja auch zum erklären der kinetischen Eigenschaften bei Wobblern nutzen. Man könnte sozusagen aus jeder Disziplin (Schaufel, Gewichtsverteilung, Körper, Auftrieb) Extreme herausnehmen und miteinander kombinieren. Wäre doch recht anschaulich.

Achja wäre ja auch ein Tip für Dieter... der wollte/sollte doch ein Buch über Wobblerbau schreiben.

Vielleicht hat ja von euch einer Lust einen seiner "ExtremWobbler" hier zu präsentieren. Ob er nun "funktioniert" oder nicht ist egal. Handelt sich ja um Anschauungsmaterial.

Ich selbst habe noch keinen produziert aber einen Extremwobbler von einem anderen Künstler entdeckt.
excited Baby Bass
Beachtenswert ist hier die Schaufel: extrem steil und extrem lang


----------



## silversurfer81 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich hab mal wieder gebastelt. 
herausgekommen sind nochmals zwei vom "Prototyp".
Verwendet wurde wieder Buche, aber zwei unterschiedliche Leisten.
Interessant ist der Gewichtsunterschied. der blaue wiegt 121,xx g und der im Hechtdekor 138,xx g  |kopfkrat

In beiden steckt die gleiche Menge Blei an den gleichen Positionen und beide haben die gleiche Anzahl Harzschichten. Egal, der Lauf ist identisch. 
Im Vergleich zum ersten Jerk wurde an der Bleiposition etwas geändert, jetzt passt das Sinkverhalten.

Probelauf war gestern. Eine gute Attacke auf das Hechtdekor von nem 90+ Fisch im Flachwasser auf Sicht hab ich versemmelt - war zu fickerig und schnell mit dem Anhieb. Wenigstens sind Zahnabdrücke und Kratzer geblieben  :vik:









Der Barsch in orange wird wohl Feuerholz. Der Lauf gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Er kommt nicht ins Gleiten. Ein paar Chancen bekommt er aber noch. Evtl gefällt es den Hechten ja doch.
mit 171g ist er auch etwas schwer geworden. :q





Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Josef87 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, lustig, ich war vor ein paar Jahren auch fleissig am Bogen bauen, vom Indianischen Bogen mit Sehnenbacking und Horn, bis hin zum Englischen Langbogen aus Eibe. 

Wegen deiner Idee, ja könnte man so machen um zu veranschaulichen wie was aufeinander wirkt. Sicherlich hilfreich.

Stefan schöne Köder, freut mich das die Hechte das auch so sehen.


----------



## madeinchina (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Josef,
Ich habe Survival-,Steinzeit- und Eskimobögen gebaut allerdings mit Sehenbackingersatz.

Wenn man sich so beide Besenstiele durchschaut findet man schon genug Anschauungsmaterial. Allerdings hab ich hier noch keine Jig-Wobbler, Dropshot Hardbaits und Lippless Cranks gefunden (oder übersehen).
leider sind die Threads auch sehr unübersichtlich so das man teilweise 10 Seiten OT zwischen den interessanten Sachen hat.
Man müsste das mal irgendwie ordnen.


----------



## madeinchina (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

silversurfer, sehen vom Dekor her sehr fängig aus. Den Hechti kannst Du im Mai sicher einfach über einer Kante parken und Ansitzen. Wie wirkt sich die Ösenstellung für den Einhänger bei Dir aus. Hast Du dieselben Jörgs auch mal mit Vertikaler Ösenstellung getestet?


----------



## Naghul (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusammen,

wenn jemand interesse hat. ich verkaufe meinen airbrushkompressor, weil ich auf einen größeren umgestiegen bin. wer schon immer mal mit dem gedanken gespielt hat kann hier günstig zuschlagen.
meine ganzen köder habe ich mit dem kompressor gemacht und hat mir immer gute dienste geleistet.
hier die daten:

ist ein airbrushkompressor mit 23 l/min ansaugleistung und 3 liter tank. der kompressor hat 2 schaltstufen einmal für 4bar kesseldruck und einmal für 6 bar kesseldruck.
er verfügt über ein manometer mit druckregler und wasserabscheider. natürlich ist er ölfrei und somit wartungsfrei.
er besitzt einen automatischen druckabschalter sobald er den druck im kessel erreicht hat.
hat die maße 310mmx130mmx310mm
der kompressor ist recht leise (ca 45dB), so das man ihn ohne probleme in einer mietswohnung betreiben kann.

der preis beträgt: 65€ + versand von ca. 7€

hier 2 bilder:

wer sich zuerst mit einer pm meldet der bekommt das teil.


----------



## Josef87 (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mic, interessante Bogentypen.

Ja das wäre schon sehr informativ wenn die alten Threads auf ihre Informationen geschrumpft würden.

Naghul, so einen in der Art habe ich auch und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Allerdings hab ich hier noch keine Jig-Wobbler, Dropshot Hardbaits und Lippless Cranks gefunden (oder übersehen).
> leider sind die Threads auch sehr unübersichtlich so das man teilweise 10 Seiten OT zwischen den interessanten Sachen hat.
> Man müsste das mal irgendwie ordnen.


 
Du hast was übersehen;-) Hubert hat schon einige Jig-Wobbler gebastelt und hier vorgestellt. Ist aber schon einige Zeit her. Aber die beiden anderen Typen sind mir noch nicht unter gekommen.

Ja es ist echt anstrengend im Fred Infos zu suchen oder zu finden. Aber als wir damals auf Koederdesign für jede Sache einen Fred hatten und irgendwann mal alles gesagt war, ist das Forum eingeschlafen. Leute haben halt nicht mehr wegen jedem bisschen nachgefragt, sondern im stillen gelesen. Dann ist so gut wie kein Leben mehr da. Das ist hier nun das komplette Gegenteil.


----------



## diemai (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina

..............zu Buch schreiben , da fehlt mir echt die Zeit und Muße zu#c!

..........Jig-Wobbler hat Hubert hier schon 'drin gehabt , 

......Lipless Crankbaits sind wohl zu schwer bis unmöglich aus Holz/PVC zu bauen(jedenfalls mit Rasselkugeln) , .......und unter Dropshot Harbbaits kann ich mir so garnix 'drunter vorstellen .

@ silversurfer81

...............passiert halt öfter 'mal , Bisse auf Sicht zu verhauen , ......besonders am Anfang der Saison !

Auf jeden Fall funzen deine Köder ja offensichtlich , schön aussehen tun sie allemal#6 !

@ all

.......hab' die Tage 'mal wieder 'n kleines Video gemacht , ......ich dachte , diese Art der Hakenbefestigung könnte für den einen oder anderen Schnitzer interessant sein , .......besonders bei Bananenwobblern und flachen Diver-Jerks :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8MxfcnBsgs

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär 

da haste recht! Hier isses lebendig. Die Fische bleiben nur am Platz wenn sie das Futter ein bischen suchen müssen.
Danke für den Hinweis ich guck gleichmal in Huberts Album.

@Diemai

Ja nen Buch schreiben ist ein halbes Jahr arbeit. Und das wenn man sonst nix auf dem Plan hat. Kenn mich da aus. Druckreife dauert nochmal 1-2 Monate.

Danke für den Film! Ich hatte so in etwa die Bauchöse von dem "Dead Alive" Jerk gemacht (der krumme den Hubert neulich gezeigt hat)
Nur den Tape Trick kannte ich noch nicht. Ich habe zwei Löcher gebort und mir einen Abgefummelt beim Umbiegen. Nächstmal mache ich es wie Du.

Ich entwickle gerade einen Dropshot Hardbait 
ich experimentiere gerade mit einer Art Miniswimmbait wo die Segmente mit diesen Stippergummis verbunden werden.
Und dann halt mit Aufhängung für ein Offsethaken.
Und das alles weil ich Gummifische doof finde.


----------



## madeinchina (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai

kannst Du mir vielleicht in Sachen Lippless weiterhelfen?
Wenn ich schwer bis unmöglich höre... stachelt mich das geradezu an.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (5. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke

Also in ein paar wochen werd ich meine neuesten kreationen auch mal reinstellen.... musst dich noch etwas gedulden madeinchina. 

Die Jerks sehen gut aus! Und das scheinen ja die Hechte auch so zu sehen! Aber haben die nicht noch Schonzeit??? 

Lg


----------



## diemai (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @Diemai
> 
> kannst Du mir vielleicht in Sachen Lippless weiterhelfen?
> Wenn ich schwer bis unmöglich höre... stachelt mich das geradezu an.
> ...


 
...............deshalb hab' ich mich damit ja auch noch nicht so befaßt , ........außerdem mag ich die Dinger nicht besonders(bzw. hab' bisjetzt kaum damit gefangen) .

...........man würde  wohl einfach nicht genug Gewicht in Form von Rasselkugeln in die Nase bringen können , ....und Bleikugeln machen schließlich nicht so gut Laut .

Dieser hier würde aber gehen , hat allerdings keine Rasseln :

http://www.landbigfish.com/showcase.cfm?PID=4331

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe damit bisher auch nichts gefangen.
Die, die man hier kaufen kann, sind einfach zu laut.
Ich habe mal mit Unterwassermicrofonen experimentiert.
Daher weiß ich wie sich das da unten in unserem Hörbaren Bereich anhört.
Karpfen die kauen (Schlundzähne) sind schon recht laut aber so ein lippless im Vergleich dazu ist der absolute Overkill.
Deshalb wollte ich einen ohne Rasseln haben.
Oder vielleicht einen mit ganz kleinen Bleipartikeln.
Habe Deinem Posting aber schon entnommen, das der Ballast in die Nase gehört.
Danke auch für den Link#h den bau ich mir auch.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## diemai (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Ich habe damit bisher auch nichts gefangen.
> Ich denke die, die man hier kaufen kann, sind einfach zu laut.
> Deshalb wollte ich einen ohne Rasseln haben.
> Ich habe Deinem Posting aber schon entnommen, das der Ballast in die Nase gehört.
> ...


 
.................bei dem "Bajou Boogie" wird der Ballast wohl zwischen Bauchöse und Spitze der Tauchfläche liegen , denke ich , ........die Dinger vibrieren beim Einholen , habe einen davon und 'n paar Japan-Kopien .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh ja guter Tip! Ich werd das austesten. Ich hatte letztes Jahr gute Erfolge mit Sinkern die ich einfach vom Grund aus über Kanten gestartet habe. Ich glaube der Bajou Boogie ist prädestieniert für diese Aufgabe.

Danke, Mic


----------



## west1 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............zu Buch schreiben , da fehlt mir echt die Zeit und Muße zu#c!


Dieter dann gibst du halt die Tipps in Videos weiter. #6#6

Thanks for the Tipps! :m


----------



## diemai (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina

.........na ja , das original ist ja recht klein(ca. 5cm) , aber was spricht dagegegen , ihn etwas größer zu bauen ?

@ west1

...............das könnt' ich mir natürlich überlegen:q:q !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai
kannst Du mir sagen welche Tiefe der Bei 5cm Länge hat?

Grüße, Mic


----------



## madeinchina (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west und diemai
ist Euch bei euren Methoden den Wobbler zu Grundieren jemals einer geplatzt weil er Wasser gesaugt hat?


----------



## west1 (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west und diemai
> ist Euch bei euren Methoden den Wobbler zu Grundieren jemals einer geplatzt weil er Wasser gesaugt hat?



Geplatzt, gerissen ist noch keiner aber an einem Eichenswimbait ist mal die Beschichtung mit der Farbe darunter abgeblättert, ebenso bei einem gefoilten Wobbler den ich an eine Brücke gedonnert hatte.
Grundieren mit z.B. der Leinölmethode hab ich noch nicht gemacht, in der Zeit in der die Köder baden und trocknen hab ich etliche Ersatzköder gebaut. Ich baue eh nur noch aus Kunststoff und der braucht so was nicht.


----------



## diemai (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @west und diemai
> ist Euch bei euren Methoden den Wobbler zu Grundieren jemals einer geplatzt weil er Wasser gesaugt hat?


 
Mit der Leinöl-Methode behandelte Abachi-Wobbler sind mir noch nicht gerissen , .........allerdings kann es passieren , das das Zeug nach Monaten/Jahren irgendwie "ausschwitzt" und helle Farben vergilben , ......der Epoxy , - oder Envirotex-Schlußlack wurde allerdings nicht beeinträchtigt .

Schlimmstenfalls kann es sehr häßliche , braune Ölflecken geben , .....dieses konnte ich besonders bei Abachi-Wobblern feststellen ,  deren Holzmaterial eine etwas ausgeprägtere Maserung hatte .

Allerdings konnte ich auch beobachten , das an den Stellen , wo sich mit Epoxykleber verschlossene Ballastlöcher befinden , keinerlei Beeinträchtigungen des Farbdesigns auftraten .

Deshalb werde ich in Zukunft alle meine mit Leinöl behandelten Abachiwobbler nach dem Durchtrocknen der Imprägnierung 1-2 mal mit Epoxy streichen , anschleifen und dann erst die weiße Acryl-Grundierung aufbringen , ......das wird dann bestimmt der Vergilbung Einhalt gebieten , denke ich .

Andere Hölzer als Abachi behandle ich nicht mit Leinöl , ....Fichten-Jerks sind mir 'mal gerissen und ein Buchen-Wobbler hatte danach soviel an Auftrieb verloren , das er unterging wie'n Stein .

Alle anderen Hölzer dippe ich in 2X in Holzschutzmittel und lasse sie danach vor'm Grundieren 'n paar Tage trocknen , ......besser wie garnix !

Der 5cm "Bajou Boogie" ist nach meiner Erinnerung ca. 10mm bis 12 mm dick , die dickste Stelle befindet sich auf der Seitenlinie ein wenig hinter der Tauchfläche(direkt an der Lippe ist er wieder GANZ leicht schmaler) , ........der Querschnitt is nicht flach , sondern leicht oval , ..........die anderen Dimensionen kannst du ja leicht von den Seitenansichts-Abbildungen abnehmen .

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (6. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dankeschön:m

@ West klar logisch mit PU-Platten brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.

@Diemai
Mir ist ein Wobbler aus Fichte aufgeplatzt. Bisher habe ich nur mit Acryl Grundiert. Es steht noch ein Versuch aus den Rohling in einer Plexiglaslösung zu tauchen. Sollte das nicht klappen nehm ich Leinöl.
Danke nochmal für die Info wegen des Bajou Boogie.

Ich hab hier noch einen Frei nachgemachten Maiberg Missile.
Der Rohling war eher ein Zufallsprodukt.
Da fiel mir Dein Missile ein.
Meinst Du da muß noch Blei hinten rein? Und wenn ja wie weit muß er mit der Nase aus dem Wasser gucken?






 Er ist aus Eiche. 

Grüße, Mic#h


----------



## diemai (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Dankeschön:m
> 
> @ West klar logisch mit PU-Platten brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen.
> 
> ...


 
Die Schwimmlage und Lage des Ballastes ist in der Skizze auf "lurebuilding.nl" eingezeichnet , ........wenn der allerdings aus Eiche ist wird er nicht mehr allzuviel Blei tragen können , ......wenn überhaupt .

Die Körperproportionen stimmen ja auch nicht ganz , ......aber es ist ja, wie du sagst , ein Zufallsprodukt .

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch was, sind jetzt aber endgültig die letzten vor dem nächsten Winter. :q

Damit die beiden noch vorhandenen Bents ihre Runden im Rad nicht alleine drehen mussten,






hab ich noch die zwei gebaut.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe seit Jahren keinen einzigen Wobbler mehr in eine Terpentin / Leinölmischung mehr eingelegt. Für was epoxiere ich meine Köder? - Eben, genau dafür, dass da kein Wasser eindringt. Eine Schicht vor dem Bemalen, 2-4 Schichten als Endfinish, das muss reichen. 
Öl und Lack bzw. Kleber, das passt einfach nicht zusammen. Egal, wie lange man das trocknen lässt, behandeltes Holz lässt sich nicht haltbar kleben. Dazu noch das von Dieter angesprochene Problem, dass auch nach Jahren noch das Restöl mit Farben / Lackierung reagieren kann.
Für mich hat das Einlegen keinen einzigen Vorteil, aber jede Menge Probleme. #d


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo. 

wie kann ich den bilder einfügen????


----------



## ...brummel... (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auf antworten
dann bei zusätzliche einstellungen auf anhänge verwalten


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf die Auflösung achten. Dürfen nicht breiter als 650 Pixel sein. Steht dort aber alles geschrieben. Also mach nen Anhang und wir sehen was und freuen uns.


----------



## madeinchina (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai 
Danke nochmal, Auf jeden Fall vereint die Maiberg Missile und mein "Nachbau" der Geist des Zufalls. Der ja bekanntlich das halbe Angeln ausmacht:m

@West wie immer HD Qualität. Im Gegensatz zu Dir komme ich schon unter Zeitdruck bis zum Schonzeitende, all die mir im letzten Jahr beim Spinnfischen erträumten Köder fertig zu bekommen.

@Kohlmeise, Danke für Deine Hinweise. Ich dachte die Leinölmethode wird nach dem kleben angewendet? Schwächt das trotzdem die Klebungen? Ich muß zugeben das ich nicht sehr gerne mit Epoxy arbeite. Deswegen kommt die Leinölmethode für mich in bertacht. Ich hatte aber auch schon Epoxy auf rohes Holz gemacht und es zieht sich in die feinsten Poren hinein. Von da her vermute ich ist das sicher gleichwertig zu Leinöl. Die kommende Saison wird es mir zeigen. ich hab bis jetzt jeden kommerziellen Wobbler nur durchs reine fischen kaputtgespielt. 
Ich bin zum Wobblerbau gekommen weil ich richtige "Die hard" Köder will.


----------



## diemai (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kohlmeise

Ich möchte das Leinöl nicht missen , ......mein Versuch mit in Aceton gelöstem Styropor ist seinerzeit kläglich gescheitert .

Verklebungen von Schaufeln und Schraubösen haben bisjetzt auch immer gehalten .

Ich habe einen "Lucky13" Nachbau aus mit Öl behandeltem Abachi , schon mindestens 10 Jahre alt und seitdem bald jede Saison gefischt(und auch 'mal 'was 'drauf gefangen) , .......das Finish ist schon derbe beschädigt , durch Zähne und auch durch Hakenabrieb schaut teilweise schon das schiere Holz 'raus , .......von Auftriebsverlust oder sogar Einreißen keine Spur , .....der kommt auch diese Saison wieder in die Ködertasche #6.

@ west1

................du machst Pause , .......kaum zu glauben:m!

Schöne Köder hast du da wieder geschaffen , ......hoffentlich verlernst du das nicht bis nach der Saison:q:m!

@ madeinchina

Ich habe einige wenige Abachi-Köder gebaut , die vor dem Leinöl-Imprägnieren , bzw. vor dem Formen des Körpers aus zwei Holzstücken mit wasserfestem Holzleim zusammengefügt wurden(die einzelne Brettstärke war nicht dick genug für solche Konstruktionen) , .....es traten auch nach Jahren keinerlei Probleme auf .

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Kohlmeise
> 
> Ich möchte das Leinöl nicht missen , ......mein Versuch mit in Aceton gelöstem Styropor ist seinerzeit kläglich gescheitert .
> 
> ...



Ok gut zu wissen:
Die Leinölmethode vor oder nach dem Verkleben mit Epoxy
macht bei Dir bisher keine Probleme.

möcht mal gerne sehen wie der Lucky jetzt aussieht |bigeyes
im übrigen gewinnen Gebrauchsgegenständes die Alterspatina und Gebrauchsspuren aufweisen in Gewissen Kulturen an Wert. Die Fische interessieren ja die Leinöl-Vergilbungen eher wenig.

Hab das Plexiglas-Aceton Gemisch gerade getestet und es scheint fürs erste zu funktionieren. Ich muß erstmal mehrere Tauchgänge machen um genaueres sagen zu können.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## jannickb (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

kann mir jemand hier nen tipp zu schraubösen geben? kann man die einfach kaufen und wenn ja wo und welche genau? und wenn nicht mit welchem draht macht man die am besten? federstahl? v2a draht? und wenn ja wo bekommt man den gut und günstig??


----------



## bafoangler (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> kann mir jemand hier nen tipp zu schraubösen geben? kann man die einfach kaufen und wenn ja wo und welche genau? und wenn nicht mit welchem draht macht man die am besten? federstahl? v2a draht? und wenn ja wo bekommt man den gut und günstig??




http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=80&osCsid=4e090u2e9ha3q4tfsgnus8nla1

Edelstahldraht 1mm-1,5mm je nach Ködergröße.


----------



## west1 (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ................du machst Pause , .......kaum zu glauben:m!
> 
> Schöne Köder hast du da wieder geschaffen , ......hoffentlich verlernst du das nicht bis nach der Saison:q:m!


Doch kannst du glauben! :q

Bis zum ende der Saison 14.2.2013, hab ich nicht vor Pause zu machen, eher so bis Anfang Dezember 2012.
Ab übernächster Woche bin ich zwischen 11 und 12 Stunden täglich arbeitsmäßig unterwegs und bin abends froh wenn ich meine Ruhe hab! Man wird halt älter, #c warte es nur mal ab wenn du so alt bist! :q


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich versuch mal ein Bild Hochzuladen...


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Test...


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat ja gefunnst..

Also hab heute einen weiteren Prototypen fertig gemacht und getestet...

Bewegt sich einfach nur spitze!!!!!

Sieht nicht so aus aber ist ja auch nur zum Testen 

Von der Bebleiung war ich Überrascht.

Hatte erst ziemlich mittig das Gewicht.

Dann etwas tiefer und ganz weit unten den Schwerpunkt.

Am besten Bewegt hat er sich als die Gewichte ganz unten waren... hätte ich nicht erwachtet 

Schöne Ostern euch


----------



## jannickb (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oh jetzt hab ich die eigentliche frage die ich hatt vergessen...mit welchen holzarten kann man schraubösen verwenden...denke mich, dass es mit den ganzen leichten hölzern wie abachi etc nich so gut klappt


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jannickb schrieb:


> oh jetzt hab ich die eigentliche frage die ich hatt vergessen...mit welchen holzarten kann man schraubösen verwenden...denke mich, dass es mit den ganzen leichten hölzern wie abachi etc nich so gut klappt


 

Doch, auch in Abachi hält das super. 
Ich habe mal einen Versuch gemacht und einen Balsaköder mit selbstgedrehten Schraubösen hergestellt. Selbst da hält die Schrauböse einwandfrei. Ich würde dann nur die Bohrung ein wenig größer machen als notwendig, so dass die Öse im reinen Epoxid sitzt. Das hält bombig, auf den Wobbler habe ich schon einige Hechte bis 85 cm gefangen.


----------



## madeinchina (7. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@sven bin gespannt wie der aussieht wenner fertig ist.

@jannick Balsa geht nicht. Abachi kenne ich nicht. kann sein wenn Du ne Latte mit Splintholz erwischt das die Ösen ausreißen. Vielleicht hat Abachi auch gar kein Splint.
Auf jeden Fall und das gilt für alle Hölzer vorbohren und mit Sekundenkleber oder Epoxy einkleben. Bei hartem Holz groß genug vorbohren damit Du die Öse nicht abdrehst. Edelstahl ist weicher als man annehmen mag.


----------



## diemai (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..........Hubert , ...wenn du so alt wärst , wie ich mich manchmal fühle , bräuchtest du nicht mehr lostoben , sondern könntest den ganzen Tag basteln :m:m:m!

@ jannickb

Epoxierte Schraubösen halten in allen Holzsorten außer Balsa , .......nach Möglichkeit sollten die Ösen immer einen ausreichend langen Schaft haben und NICHT paralell zur Maserung montiert werden , .......ein größtmöglicher Winkel zur zu erwartenden Zugrichtung(des Fisches)erhöht ebenfalls die Sicherheit .

@ SvenSvensonangeln

.............bei den weitaus meisten Ködern funzt möglichst tief liegender Ballast am besten !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ...brummel... (8. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all frohe ostern wünsch ich euch
und schöne wobbs hab ihr mal wieder gemacht
von mir kommen die tage auch noch 4 topwaterbaits


----------



## west1 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ west1
> 
> ..........Hubert , ...wenn du so alt wärst , wie ich mich manchmal fühle , bräuchtest du nicht mehr lostoben , sondern könntest den ganzen Tag basteln :m:m:m!



Dieter so und noch schlimmer fühle ich mich jeden Tag und muss trotzdem noch zur Arbeit. 

Hab von der Rohlingsherstellung eines meiner letzten Wobbler ein Video mit meiner neuen Headcam gemacht. 
Könnte zwar besser sein aber ein wenig kann man erkennen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYcSHiQPNvQ


----------



## GFT (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1,
man kann alles erkennen.
Tolles Video!
Danke!
Deine Hartschaumplatten sind deutlich fester, wie meine aus dem Baumarkt.
Die Rohlinge bekommen leicht Beulen, wenn ich sie beim bearbeiten zu fest anfasse.
Ich glaube, die Baumarktplatten sind aus Styrodur.;+

Im Netz finde ich Modellbau Hartschaum von z.B. Modur
oder SikaBlock Pur Modell Hartschaum. 
Einen Hersteller "Nepomuk" kann ich leider nicht finden. 
Oder ist das ein Username?
Kann mir jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für festere Hartschaumplatten nennen.
Oder kann mir jemand eine genaue Bezeichnung für das Plattenmaterial nennen. 
Ich währe sehr Dankbar.:m
Gruß Olaf.


----------



## madeinchina (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west Alter Profi|supergri den Trick bei 2:57 kannte ich noch gar nicht. Sieht aus wie nen Zimmermannstrick.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hi Leute ,
> wer Interesse an PU-Plattenresten hat, hier die Konditionen:
> 
> Materialstärke ca. 2 cm, Größe variiert entsprechend der Kartonage, Gewicht des Paketes 2 kg.(Porto trage ich)
> ...


 


GFT schrieb:


> @west1,
> man kann alles erkennen.
> Tolles Video!
> Danke!
> ...


 
Das hätten wir nun geklärt!

Geh hier hin: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3553166&postcount=6161


----------



## west1 (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ GFT
Ja deins dürfte Styrodur sein.
Schreib nepomuk ne Email http://www.anglerboard.de/board/sendmessage.php?do=mailmember&u=28006
Du kannst es aber auch mal mit sowas probieren, ist härter als Styrodur und weicher als Nepo PUR.

MIC
Ich glaub nicht das ein Zimmermann nen ganzen Balken um das Blei schiebt. |kopfkrat 
Ich hatte bis vor ein paar Jahren ab und zu beruflich mit Zimmermännern zu tun, von denen stammts jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Kössi (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Wobblerbaugemeinde,
ich habe einen Swimmbait gebaut, aber er will nicht so wie ich will :r. Mal läuft er richtig gut doch meistens dreht er sich um die eigene Achse. Ich habe im mittleren Teil und im Kopfteil vor dem Haken je 5 Gramm Blei eingearbeitet, so das er leicht aufschwimmt. Material ist Abachi. 
Ich hab diese Form schon in 18 cm gebaut, da läuft er super. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich verändern müsste? Wie verhält sich das etwas nach oben angeschrägte Maul? Dadurch wird das Wasser verdrängt und so bekommt das Teil seine Schwimmbewegung, richtig? Ich wollte da vielleicht die Schräge etwas vergrössern um mehr Verdrängung zu erzeugen. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


----------



## GFT (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär und west1
*DANKE*#h


----------



## diemai (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Wobblerbaugemeinde,
> ich habe einen Swimmbait gebaut, aber er will nicht so wie ich will :r. Mal läuft er richtig gut doch meistens dreht er sich um die eigene Achse. Ich habe im mittleren Teil und im Kopfteil vor dem Haken je 5 Gramm Blei eingearbeitet, so das er leicht aufschwimmt. Material ist Abachi.
> Ich hab diese Form schon in 18 cm gebaut, da läuft er super. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich verändern müsste? Wie verhält sich das etwas nach oben angeschrägte Maul? Dadurch wird das Wasser verdrängt und so bekommt das Teil seine Schwimmbewegung, richtig? Ich wollte da vielleicht die Schräge etwas vergrössern um mehr Verdrängung zu erzeugen. Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben?


 

Versuch' mal , eine temporäre Schnuröse genau auf die Nasenspitze zu pappen und teste dann 'mal .

Dein Köder hat durch den rundlichen Querschnitt und die niedrige Höhe wenig Seitenstabilität , ...durch die weit unten liegende Öse wird die Hebelwirkung zu groß und er schlägt um .

Kann aber sein , das er mit der Nasenöse nicht mehr gut schlängelt , ......die recht strömlinienförmige Form und besonders das im Verhältnis zu den hinteren Sektionen recht kurze Vorderteil generieren ja auch weniger seitliche Verwirbelungen , ........in dem Falle wirst du um eine kleine Schaufel wohl nicht herumkommen .

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

..............jaja , Hubert , .....is' schon ******* , wenn man sich mit kaputten Knochen noch immer zur Arbeit schleppen muß , .....geht mir genauso , ........und das Schlimme ist , das die Probleme , zumindest bei mir , ja zum großen Teil von'ner Arbeit kommen !

                               Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Kössi (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai
danke für deinen Tipp, habe es erst mit der Öse auf der Nasenspitze probiert,das kam schon ganz gut, aber es waren dann sehr weitausholende Schlängelbewegungen. Mit der kleinen Schaufel, die ich eigentlich nicht wollte läuft er aber so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, auch mit der ersten Öse besser als mit der Nasenöse. Dacht ich mir schon, daß ich da nicht drumrum komme. 
Die Form ist von einem Prologic abgenommen, ich habe ihn nur in der Breite etwas stärker gebaut als das Original, da ich letztens Problem hatte, daß das Teil zu viel Gewicht hatte durch die langen Ösen.
Wodurch schlängelt nun ein Swimmbait? Wie ich vermute durch die Verdrängung der abgeflachten Nase?  Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (9. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> danke für deinen Tipp, habe es erst mit der Öse auf der Nasenspitze probiert,das kam schon ganz gut, aber es waren dann sehr weitausholende Schlängelbewegungen. Mit der kleinen Schaufel, die ich eigentlich nicht wollte läuft er aber so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, auch mit der ersten Öse besser als mit der Nasenöse. Dacht ich mir schon, daß ich da nicht drumrum komme.
> Die Form ist von einem Prologic abgenommen, ich habe ihn nur in der Breite etwas stärker gebaut als das Original, da ich letztens Problem hatte, daß das Teil zu viel Gewicht hatte durch die langen Ösen.
> Wodurch schlängelt nun ein Swimmbait? Wie ich vermute durch die Verdrängung der abgeflachten Nase? Gruß Kössi


 
Ein englischer Tüftler hat auf "tackleunderground" 'mal geschrieben , das er auch durch Verwirbelungen , die durch das vordere Segment generiert werden und sich dann die Flanken hinab Richtung Schwanz bewegen , in die schlängelnde Bewegung gerät .

Diese kleinen Strudel drücken die hinteren Segmente zu den Seiten weg .

Ich denke das beides eine Rolle spielt , die abgeflachte Nasenpartie , die ja ähnlich einer Tauchschaufel wirkt und durch den Wasserdruck eine Hebelwirkung um die Einhängeöse hervorruft und halt diese Wirbel , ...die allerdings auch durch eine recht stumpfe Nasenpartie besser entstehen können .

Im Idealfall sollte das Vordere Segment auch länger sein als die nachfolgenden Teile , es ist ja schließlich irgendwie der "Motor" und muß genügend Kraft aufbringen , um den gesamten Köder in Bewegung zu versetzen .

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## silversurfer81 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> silversurfer, sehen vom Dekor her sehr fängig aus. Den Hechti kannst Du im Mai sicher einfach über einer Kante parken und Ansitzen. Wie wirkt sich die Ösenstellung für den Einhänger bei Dir aus. Hast Du dieselben Jörgs auch mal mit Vertikaler Ösenstellung getestet?




Hallo,

bezüglich der Ösenstellung bin ich fast der meinung, dass diese bei Jerks nicht soooo wichtig ist. Ich hab zB. einen Cobb Jerk, bei dem die öse ca 10° aus der senkrechten steht. der Jerk läuft aber 1a 
Ich habe noch keine anderen Ösenstellungen ausprobiert, sehe auch keinen Grund dafür.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## madeinchina (10. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



silversurfer81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bezüglich der Ösenstellung bin ich fast der meinung, dass diese bei Jerks nicht soooo wichtig ist. Ich hab zB. einen Cobb Jerk, bei dem die öse ca 10° aus der senkrechten steht. der Jerk läuft aber 1a
> Ich habe noch keine anderen Ösenstellungen ausprobiert, sehe auch keinen Grund dafür.
> ...



Besten Dank! Dann ist das mit der Ösenstellung bei Jerks also Geschmacksache. An dieser Stelle kann ich hier meinen ersten Heiddy präsentieren. 

Grüße, Mic


----------



## allegoric (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Köder,
Find ich ne witzige Farbe 



Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für Material, um Jerks zu fertigen? Buche oder noch was anderes? Oder gibt es dort ähnliche Unterschiede wie beim Wobblerbau mit den Holzsorten je nach Größe. 

Kann da jemand seine Erfahrungen posten? Die Aussagen sonstwo sind sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Schöner Köder,
> Find ich ne witzige Farbe
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe die Suche bemüht und die Aussagen der Leute mit Ahnung sind immer die gleichen. Aber da ich nicht so bin: Harthölzer wie Buche, Teak, Mahagoni etc. Für kleine Jerks auch Abachi.

@Mic: Künstler trifft Jerkbaitbauer#6


----------



## nepomuk (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich weiß nicht was der freundliche Apotheker empfiehlt,
ich empfehle PU-Plattenreste von mir...2kg für 20 Tacken:l

Gruß Swen


@ West: Danke für die Ostergrüße#h


----------



## madeinchina (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Schöner Köder,
> Find ich ne witzige Farbe
> 
> Was benutzt ihr eigentlich für Material, um Jerks zu fertigen? Buche oder noch was anderes? Oder gibt es dort ähnliche Unterschiede wie beim Wobblerbau mit den Holzsorten je nach Größe.
> ...



ich hab mal auf Tackle Underground gelesen das der konzentrierte Ballast den Schwung beim gleiten beinflusst.
Je leichter das Holz umso konzentrierter kannst Du den Ballast platzieren.
hier der link zum Thread bei TU http://www.tackleunderground.com/co...3256__hl__jerkbait__fromsearch__1#entry183256

rein theoretisch müßten Jerks aus leichterem Holz mit mehr konzentrierten Ballast vorne spritziger Ausbrechen als schwereres Holz mit wenig Ballast vorne.

Ich hab jetzt einen aus Kiefer mit gleichmäßig verteiltem Ballast und der gleitet überhaupt nicht. bei laaangsamen einkurbeln stellt er sich aber abwechselnd links und rechts quer. Vielleicht fängt er ja in der Winterzeit. 

Dann hab ich noch einen der das Hauptvolumen und den Ballast in der Mitte hat. Der ist aus Kiefer und macht auf zug eine noch oben gerichtete schraubende Bewegung.

Alle anderen die ich gemacht habe sind mehr oder weniger Nachbauten und funktionieren amtlich. Dank an dieser Stelle zu Bulettenbär und Diemai.

Keiner meiner bisherigen Jerks war unnütz, einige konnten immerhin noch als schlechtes Beispiel dienen

Grüße, Mic


----------



## madeinchina (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Mic: Künstler trifft Jerkbaitbauer#6



Besten Dank! seit Beuys ist jeder Mensch ein Künstler:vik:

So ich hab noch einen Köder zu präsentieren:










Ein von West inspirierter Wobbler. Die Seitenöse mach ich nächstmal mit dem Klebebandtrick von Diemai. Damit diese etwas enger ausfällt. Ansonsten hab ich Ihn um die Bauchöse herum ausgebleit damit er immer mit dem Kopf nach unten auf dem Wasser liegt, außerdem destabilisiert das den Lauf des Köders.
Er ist aus einem krummen Ast geschnitzt damit die Maserung nicht aus dem Körper läuft und somit einen Bruch des Körpers verhindert.
Dank nochmal an Bulettenbär, der mich auf ähnliche Köder diesen Typs aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Gruß, Mic


----------



## Josef87 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder Mic, verwendest Du keine Rundzange zum Ösenformen? Geht super einfach und sauber damit.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Schöne Köder Mic, verwendest Du keine Rundzange zum Ösenformen? Geht super einfach und sauber damit.
> 
> Lieben Gruß,
> Josef


 
Das sieht eindeutig nach Schrauböse aus. Schöne Köder!


----------



## Deep Down (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er meint doch aber sicherlich die Bauchöse.


----------



## Josef87 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja meinte ich, danke Deep Down.


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Er meint doch aber sicherlich die Bauchöse.


 
Hahaha,

die hab ich heute Morgen noch garnicht gesehen.:vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina sieht gut aus , habe heute auch ein Rohling geschliffen. Köderkarussell ist bis zum letzten Sitzplatz ausgebucht was mich sehr gefreut habe . Die Passagiere stelle ich morgen vor. :vik:


----------



## madeinchina (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Besten Dank für das Lob,
Meine Ösenzange finde ich einfach nicht wieder;+
Barscheangeln war heute super, habe dann aber abgebrochen. 
Die meisten waren noch voll mit Laich.
Ich werde mal gleich wieder einen vorstellen.


----------



## madeinchina (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gelungene Form. Ich bin kein Fan klassischer Pinseltechniken, aber dieser kommt einfach verdammt geil rüber#6

Was ist das für ein Auge?


----------



## madeinchina (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bullettenbär|supergri

Das Auge ist so ein Messingknopf von den Dingern womit man die Versandtaschen zu macht. 
Bei der Stoppeltechnik macht sich ein Acrylhaarpinsel recht gut. Man muß halt ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben dann bekommt man aber auch feinere Stoppel hin. Die Gradiationkurven mache ich mit einem flachen Pinsel mit dem zwei Farben gleichzeitig aufnommen werden.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina: deine Pinselschwung ist klasse! Im Normalfall stinken die Pinselmalereien im Vergleich zu den gebrushten Ködern ab, deine Designs sind aber 1a!


----------



## diemai (12. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ madeinchina

..............da hast echt 'ne geile Maltechnik , ...sehen super aus , deine Köder#6#6#6 !

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, jetzt will ich mich doch nach einer Ewigkeit auch wieder mal mit Bildern einklinken :







Hier erst mal ein Tieftaucher Suspender. Mal was neues :q. Vor dem Epoxieren schwamm er nämlich noch, hatte ich nicht gedacht und war ganz froh, dass er nicht sinkend wurde.






Der hier ist sinkend und dennoch sehr quirlig. Übrigens einer von denen, bei denen das Epoxieren irgendwie schief lief, die Oberfläche ist richtig grieselig geworden, aber dennoch knallhart.







Hier noch ein Suspender.







Der hier war ein Test mit einer sehr langen, aber schmalen Schaufel. Ist zum Glück gelungen, der Wobb sinkt ganz langsam, läuft bei gleichmäßigem Kurbeln gut, bricht aber bei stärkeren Rucken zur Seite aus. Gefällt mir richtig gut.







Hier ein schwimmendes Modell, sehr schnelle und enge Bewegungen.







Der kleinste aus der Serie, schnell sinkend. Ich habe ihn ziemlich korpulent gebaut, nach hinten recht breit werdend, so dass das meiste an Blei recht weit hinten sitzt. Dürfte eine Weitwurfmaschine geworden sein. Aktion mittelschnell.







Flachläufer, knapp schwimmend, leider mit einer milchigen Oberfläche. Bin ich aber selber schuld, wenn der Ständer mit nasser Wäsche knapp neben dem Trockenrad steht...


----------



## Josef87 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Köder Kohlmeise. Schöne Farbgebung, ich denke unter Wasser ist es eh egal ob der Köder nun eine hochglänzende Oberfläche hat, oder nicht.  Die langen Schaufeln mit dem Knick ganz vorne sind auch sehr interessant, bewirkt das einen tiefen aber lebendigeren Lauf?

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Josef87 schrieb:


> Die langen Schaufeln mit dem Knick ganz vorne sind auch sehr interessant, bewirkt das einen tiefen aber lebendigeren Lauf?


 

Das ist mehr ein Notbehelf. Gerade bei Tiefläufern sind Schaufelstellung und Ösenplatzierung sehr schwer vorauszuplanen, wie ich finde. Bei einem z.B. war die Schaufel viel zu groß geraten. Zuviel Druck hemmt dann auch die Bewegung. Nach dem kürzen war es nur wenig besser, dann habe ich eben nochmal den Knick gemacht, um wieder etwas mehr Druck zu bekommen. Dann hats gepasst...:vik:


----------



## Josef87 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay danke für die Antwort, aber sie bewirken ja das er gut läuft und haben so auch ihren Sinn, auch wenns zuerst so nicht geplant war.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jepp, letztlich kommt es auf den Lauf an. Bei Makrolonschaufeln sieht man halt den Knick, man könnte das Material auch noch erhitzen, dann gehts auch knickfrei, aber das soll dann nicht das entscheidende sein. 

Vielleicht noch ein Tip für diejenigen, die wie ich keine Brushmöglichkeit haben: Hubert hat das glaube ich auch mal gepostet, man kann gefoilte Wobbs super transparent bemalen, wenn man Textmarker verwendet. Einfach aufmalen und dann mit der Fingerspitze verwischen. Klappt super und eventuelle Schuppenstrukturen bleiben voll erhalten.


----------



## madeinchina (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> @ madeinchina: deine Pinselschwung ist klasse! Im Normalfall stinken die Pinselmalereien im Vergleich zu den gebrushten Ködern ab, deine Designs sind aber 1a!



Danke,
Meiner Meinung liegt das daran das man beim Airbrush gezwungen ist sich in die techniken einzufuchsen.
Was dann eben schnell zu entsprechenden Resultaten führt.



diemai schrieb:


> @ madeinchina
> 
> ..............da hast echt 'ne geile Maltechnik , ...sehen super aus , deine Köder#6#6#6 !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Dankeschön, da steigen ja vielleicht die Chancen irgendwann einmal einen Köder mit Dir zu tauschen.

Grüße, Mic

@Kohlmeise
Schöne Köder! Hast Du den Verlauf mit Sprühdose oder mit Zahnbürste-Sieb Technik gemacht?
Gut zu Wissen: Epoxy und Luftfeuchtigkeit ergibt milchige Effekte.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise
> Schöne Köder! Hast Du den Verlauf mit Sprühdose oder mit Zahnbürste-Sieb Technik gemacht?
> Gut zu Wissen: Epoxy und Luftfeuchtigkeit ergibt milchige Effekte.


 

Dankeschön! #6

Die Wobbs sind alle mit der Dose gemacht. Je nach gewolltem Effekt kann man das mit dem Abstand ganz gut steuern. Viel Abstand und nur ein ganz kurzer Sprühstoß und dann fallen die Pigmente regelrecht wie Schneeflocken auf die Flanken...:q

Als Grundfarbe nehme ich seit neuestem eigentlich nur noch ein Chrome-Effekt-Spray von Belton. Wenn man da nur noch ganz leicht mit anderen Farben drübergeht, behält der Köder noch ein gewisses metallisches Glitzern.


----------



## madeinchina (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kohlmeise

Danke für die Info#6

Im Baumarkt gabs neulich solche Blisterpackungen mit unterschiedlichen Sprühköpfen in fein, mittel und grob für Spraydosen.
Vielleicht kennst Du die ja schon. Die wurden früher nur in speziellen Sprayerläden verkauft.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Frosch38 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Großes Lob schöne Köder geworden!!!
Hier meine von den letzten Wochen.






Bei zwein fehlt noch der Twisterschwanz, weiß nicht welche Farbe ich nehmen soll.#c


----------



## jkc (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Arbeiten!


----------



## madeinchina (13. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38
Super Köder!
beim linken würd ich nen schwarzen Schwanz nehmen und beim rechten nen blauen.

hier ein Grashecht von mir

Grüße, Mic


----------



## diemai (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt schöne Köder habt ihr da wieder geschaffen #6#6#6, .......bald ist ja auch die Schonzeit vorbei|supergri , ......jedenfalls hier bei uns im Norden !



                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder habt ihr wieder gezaubert.#6#6#6

@Madeinchina
Dein Pinselhecht ist 1A  beeindruckend! Toll!



madeinchina schrieb:


> Gut zu Wissen: Epoxy und Luftfeuchtigkeit ergibt milchige Effekte.



Man kann das etwas kompensieren, wenn man die Heizung aufdreht  oder einen Heizlüfter aufstellt! Im Kellerraum kann man zusätzlich dann auch noch Kartonpappe auslegen, die bindet auch schnell mal nen bisschen Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Zum Thema brushen vs Pinsel. Wenn man mit der Gun arbeitet, merkt man aber auch schnell, wo die Grenzen der Technik liegen.


----------



## davis (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

Schöne Köder habt ihr wieder gebaut!#6

So, hatte die letzte Zeit wenig Gelegenheit mal eine Runde zu basteln aber heute ergab sich mal ne Möglichkeit. Doch anstatt wieder weiter an neuen Ködern zu schnitzen habe ich mich quasi mit den "Produktionsshilfsmitteln" befasst und mein neues Köderkarussell zusammengebaut! Die Einzelteile hatte ich schon kurz nach der Konstruktion vorbereitet aber bislang noch keine Muse gehabt mal an
die Montage zu gehen. War nochmal etwas Gefummel das Gestell aus Buchenholz ordentlich und winklig zu verdübeln und den Getriebeabtrieb mit meiner Antriebswelle zu verbinden aber letztendlich hat alles gepasst und geklappt. Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen denke ich...ist richtig stabil geworden und wird seinen Zweck erfüllen. Hier mal ein kurzes Video vom ersten Testlauf:

http://*ih.us/clip/my-videos/171/fia.mp4/

Ist mit dem Handy gefilmt und anschließend nochmal umgewandelt und runter skaliert deshalb ist die Qualität nicht so bombig aber man erkennt alles gut denke ich.

Werde nun bei Gelegenheit noch nen Leistungsregler + Poti zwischenschalten damit ich die Drehzahl stufenlos regulieren kann. Dann kann man es beim pinseln in Zeitlupe drehen lassen und dann ratzfatz wieder hochdrehen. Durch die Rahmenkonstruktion mit T-Nuten kann man sämtliche Ösenschrauben beliebig positionieren und die Köder sowohl waagerecht als auch senkrecht einspannen. Muss mir nur noch Gummibänder oder Zugfedern samt Klemmen besorgen.
Anschließend können dann auch mal problemlos 10 Köder auf einmal epoxiert werden.
Die genauen Abmessungen vom Rahmen habe ich gerade gar nicht im Kopf aber jedes Fenster hat ungefähr ein lichtes Maß von 330x500mm.

greetz


----------



## madeinchina (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down Danke für die Blumen

@Davis amtliches Köderrad! Hab schon überlegt ob es was bringt das Köderrad mit einem Motor nach links und rechts abwechselnd kippen zu lassen. Mittlerweile glaube ich aber nicht mehr das es was bringt. Vielleicht wenn man extrem dick auftragen will.

Grüße Mic,

hier nochmal Modell Holzfisch


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmmm, das ist die "Riva" unter den Jerks, oder?#6
Mein lieber Scholli! Du hängst die Lorbeeren schon ganz hoch!
Fast schon zu schade zum Angeln!


----------



## madeinchina (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Riva!:q Der ist gut... unten Weiss oben Edelholz#6

Jetzt muß ich erstmal wieder das Köderkarussell füllen.
Und die Jerks richtig testen (wenn auch vorerst ohne Haken).

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann will ich mich auch mal nach dem Lorbeer recken!

Mein Köderkarussell rotierte jedenfalls die ganze letzte Woche!:q

Bin gar nicht zum posten gekommen!






















Nochmal by night!







Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich auch mal nach dem Lorbeer recken!



O.k, ok, ich bemühte mich redlich!


Und dann noch nebenbei ein U-Bootbait im Haidesign!|clown:


----------



## madeinchina (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Forellen sind ja geil#6
Schöner minimal-style!
Die Goldorfen sind auch Hammer (fangen sicher gut in innerstädtischen Teichen und Seen)
Sind ja schon alle Opferarten dabei außer Aal und Babywels.

Was ist denn das für eine super Leuchtfarbe?

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe wieder was feines gebaut...


Da ich es liebe mit Tail-Baits zu fischen, habe ich ein paar für mich und Freunde gebaut.

Es dauerte eine Weile, um das doch spezielle Welsdekor (Silurus glanis) des "Cat" hin zubekommen.

Einige Fehlschläge später habe ich aber einen Weg gefunden.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden bin.

Der andere Köder ist im klassischen Hechtdekor aus meiner Farbpalette.


----------



## madeinchina (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,

@Pike-Pikser

tolle Teile! Das Cat-Pattern gefällt mir. Sehr aufwändig oder?
gibts eigentlich schon Jerkmodelle (Glider) Die abgeflacht sind und relativ breit? In Wels oder Quappenform? Würde das überhaupt funktionieren?

hier nochmal ein aufgearbeiteter Minijerk


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Die Forellen sind ja geil#6
> 
> Sind ja schon alle Opferarten dabei außer Aal und Babywels.
> 
> ...



von wegen! kuckst du: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=167897&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1312371092

der war auch im besenstiel, aber der eigenbautenfangtrööt ist etwas übersichtlicher

wenn du hier was neues zeigen willst, dann muss schon ein u-boot hai her


----------



## madeinchina (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Welcher auf dem Foto ist denn der Köder?:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Koi ist richtig putzig!


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wer suchfunktionen benutzt wird fündig: Beitrag 2086: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3000176&postcount=2086

damals war er noch ohne tauchschaufel, quasi das abgeflachte-kopf-design, das angesprochen wurde. hätte bei einem einteiler vlt auch funktioniert, bei dem zweiteiler gabs aber nur einen kopfnicker beim anzupfen. nun mit der tauchschaufel schlängelt er sich fast schon welstypisch. allerdings 30 cm unter der oberfläche ...


----------



## Pike-Piekser (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicker Kohaku!

Es ist sicherlich möglich einen Waller o. ähnl. zum laufen zu bringen. Das Problem wird aber die biss ausbeute sein. Wenn der Köder breiter ist, als die Haken sinkt die Bissausbeute rapide.


----------



## madeinchina (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> wer suchfunktionen benutzt wird fündig: Beitrag 2086: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3000176&postcount=2086
> 
> damals war er noch ohne tauchschaufel, quasi das abgeflachte-kopf-design, das angesprochen wurde. hätte bei einem einteiler vlt auch funktioniert, bei dem zweiteiler gabs aber nur einen kopfnicker beim anzupfen. nun mit der tauchschaufel schlängelt er sich fast schon welstypisch. allerdings 30 cm unter der oberfläche ...



tolles Teil!!! Hatte ich auf dem ersten Foto nicht gesehen.
Schönes Muster auch.



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Schicker Kohaku!
> 
> Es ist sicherlich möglich einen Waller o. ähnl. zum laufen zu bringen. Das Problem wird aber die biss ausbeute sein. Wenn der Köder breiter ist, als die Haken sinkt die Bissausbeute rapide.



Allerbesten Dank für den Hinweis. Ich hätte mir vermutlich die falschen Drillinge für meine Jerks besorgt. Wollte eigentlich gleich morgen in den Laden tigern.

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Allerbesten Dank für den Hinweis. Ich hätte mir vermutlich die falschen Drillinge für meine Jerks besorgt. Wollte eigentlich gleich morgen in den Laden tigern.
> 
> Grüße, Mic


 
Meistens kommt man mit 3/0 bis 4/0 gut hin. Und nicht umfallen wenn Du die Preise im Laden siehst|wavey:


----------



## diemai (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Schicker Kohaku!
> 
> Es ist sicherlich möglich einen Waller o. ähnl. zum laufen zu bringen. Das Problem wird aber die biss ausbeute sein. Wenn der Köder breiter ist, als die Haken sinkt die Bissausbeute rapide.


 
..............dafür gibt es sogenannte "hookspreader" , ...dann hat man 'nen Haken auf jeder Seite des Köders !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5YBN0GMX2E


.......oder auch so('runterscrollen zum "Creepenstein") :

http://www.muskytales.com/acatalog/View_all_available_surface.html

Ich glaube allerdings , das sie einen Glider zu sehr bremsen könnten , habe sie bisjetzt auch nur an Oberflächenködern und den typischerweise sehr stark wobbelnden Bananenwobblern gesehen , ......die spielfreier montierten Spreader wie beim "Creepenstein" könnte man bei einem Jerk aber durchaus 'mal probieren , ......da wäre allerdings das Transport-Problem , ...diese Dinger passen kaum in eine normale Box !

@ madeinchina

So'ne Wels-Form als einteiliger Glider wäre wohl 'nen Versuch wert , ......das voluminösere Vorderende würde mehr Blei tragen können als das schlanke Hinterteil , ......die abgeflachte Schnauze und besonders die dann noch zu ermittelnde Lage der Schnuröse darauf werden ihn bestimmt attraktiv ausbrechen lassen , ......vom Prinzip her genau wie beim "Zig-Zag Glider"(und DIE funzen#6) .

http://www.pikeshop.de/zig-zag-13.html

Habe eigene , kleinere Versionen davon gebaut, ....die haben zwar ein dickeres Vorderende und sind auch im Verhältnis kürzer , brechen daher allerdings auch agiler aus(gleiten aber nicht soooo gerade und weit dabei) .

Bei einer Wels-Form dürfte aber wohl der Schwanzteil nicht so extrem abgeflacht sein , denke ich , denn dadurch hätte der Köder mehr Führung im Wasser und würde dadurch eher geradeaus und nach unten flutschen , .....aber schlechter zu den Seiten .

Nur so 'mal meine Gedanken dazu#c , .....Gruß , Dieter#h

PS : Eure Köder sind ja echt wieder alle super geworden , 1A
 Farbdesigns in absolut perfekter Ausführung#6#6#6#6#6 !


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab heute mal einen Lauftest gemacht und sie funzen zum Glück alle! Morgen früh geht es loooos! DEn Teilen mal die ersten Kratzer verpassen! :q


----------



## Deep Down (15. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine super Leuchtfarbe?
> 
> Grüße, Mic



Sorry, hatte ich vergesssen zu beantworten. Schau mal bei Hornbach oder Bauhaus im Künstlerbedarf. Da gibt es so kleine verschraubte Plastikfläschen....u.a gibt es da einige wasserverdünnbare Acrylfarben in Neon!


----------



## madeinchina (16. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Meistens kommt man mit 3/0 bis 4/0 gut hin. Und nicht umfallen wenn Du die Preise im Laden siehst|wavey:



Da hast Du recht! Ich werd mir die Drillinge im Netz bestellen.|uhoh:



diemai schrieb:


> @ madeinchina
> 
> So'ne Wels-Form als einteiliger Glider wäre wohl 'nen Versuch wert , ......das voluminösere Vorderende würde mehr Blei tragen können als das schlanke Hinterteil , ......die abgeflachte Schnauze und besonders die dann noch zu ermittelnde Lage der Schnuröse darauf werden ihn bestimmt attraktiv ausbrechen lassen , ......vom Prinzip her genau wie beim "Zig-Zag Glider"(und DIE funzen#6) .
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Überlegungen! Ich sollte in diesem Fall dann den Schwanz von oben und unten her abflachen (Höhenrudermäßig). Dann noch einen schönen Kugelbauch für viel Volumen vorne.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sorry, hatte ich vergesssen zu beantworten. Schau mal bei Hornbach oder Bauhaus im Künstlerbedarf. Da gibt es so kleine verschraubte Plastikfläschen....u.a gibt es da einige wasserverdünnbare Acrylfarben in Neon!



Danke! Ich hab noch nie mit leuchtenden Ködern geangelt.
ich will mir wohl einen bauen um herauszufinden ob die wirklich fängig sind.

Grüße, Mic|wavey:


----------



## diemai (18. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin , moin , 

Hab' vorhin 'mal 'n paar Fotos geschossen , .......so fixiere ich mehrteilige Köder zum Bemalen und Epoxieren .

Da ich ja schnellhärtendes Epoxy verwende , brauche ich kein Köderrad , obwohl es wohl bestimmt auch möglich wäre , ein Rad so zu konstruieren , das soche Rahmen hineinpassen .

Zum Trocknen spanne ich den Rahmen in'n Schraubstock ein , man kann aber auch Tischlerzwingen oder Leimklammern als "Ständer" anbringen .

Für schwerere Köder kann man anstatt eines Gummiringes auch ein Stück Drachen , -oder Maurerschnur nehmen , welches zu einer Schlaufe verknotet wird , durch die dann ein gebogener nagel gesteckt wird und das Ganze dann auf größmöglichsten Zug zusammen gezwirbelt wird , ...der Nagel wird dann an einer der Schrauben oder am Rahmen verkeilt , so das sich nix mehr entzwirbeln kann .

Die Ösen verkleben unweigerlich mit Epoxy , ich mache sie dann mit'm Dremel und 'nem 1,0mm Bohrer und einem kleinen Fräser wieder gangbar , indem ich vorsichtig den überflüssigen Lack aus den Ösen entferne , ...die Spitze meines Teppichmessers erledigt den Rest .

Man muß nur sehr vorsichtig sein , damit man nicht irgendwo in den Lack 'reinhackt , ...ist mir aber noch nicht passiert .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (18. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , ......und hier noch'n paar andere Bilder eines Rohlings mit gepinnter Lippe und sogenannter "Omega"-Schnuröse , .......eine in Australien verbreitete Konstruktion .

Die Sicherungsstifte werden bei der Endmontage natürlich vor dem Einkleben bündig abgekniffen .

Solche Öse läßt sich natürlich nicht einstellen , aber wenn man vorher sauber und symetrisch geabeitet hat , zentriert sich der Geradeauslauf des Wobblers immer automatisch .

Versteht sich von selbst , das hierbei nur stabiles Schaufelmaterial zum Einsatz kommt , ...entweder Metal oder mind. 2,0mm Lexan , ......in diesem Fall 3,0mm , ...der Abachi-Rohling ist ca. 13cm lang .

                                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin , moin , Gemeinde , 

...............hier ein Artikel aus Holland , bin ich gestern im Netz 'drüber gestolpert .

http://www.roofvisnet.nl/kunstaas/geslotentijd-knutseltijd-door-derk-vd-molen/

Als Plattdeutscher und der englischen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig kann ich einen guten Teil des (geschriebenen) Niederländischen verstehen , .....mir ist aber nicht ganz klar , wie der Autor auf die Ermittlung der Lage der Ballastbohrungen(das Bild , wo ein Kreuz auf'm Rohling gezeichnet ist , mit markiertem Anschlagwinkel)kommt , .........kann jemand helfen ?

Ich hoffe , das der Link hier funzt , ...ich hatte mich mal auf www.roofvisnet.nl registriert , ...hatte das als Email bekommen .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der misst das einfach aus! 
Ermittelt erst die Ködermitte (Kreuz) und setzt dann die Bohrungen jeweils mittig von der Ködermitte und dem jeweiligen Köderende.
Ich würde mich davon aber lösen und die Bohrungen weiter nach außen setzen. Ich steh aber eher auf Glider als sliderähnliche Dreher! Diese könnten allerdings in den "engen" Poldern sinnvoller sein. 
Interessant ist aber das Bild, wo der Bohrer auf dem Köder liegt, da sind am Bauch noch weitere Punkte markiert und diese liegen dann auch weiter außen!


----------



## diemai (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der misst das einfach aus!
> Ermittelt erst die Ködermitte (Kreuz) und setzt dann die Bohrungen jeweils mittig von der Ködermitte und dem jeweiligen Köderende.
> Ich würde mich davon aber lösen und die Bohrungen weiter nach außen setzen. Ich steh aber eher auf Glider als sliderähnliche Dreher! Diese könnten allerdings in den "engen" Poldern sinnvoller sein.
> Interessant ist aber das Bild, wo der Bohrer auf dem Köder liegt, da sind am Bauch noch weitere Punkte markiert und diese liegen dann auch weiter außen!


 
Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen , .......dann bleibe ich auch lieber bei meiner Methode des individuellen Austarierens , .........auch mit weiter außen liegendem Ballast(soweit die Körperform dieses erlaubt) .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir jemand kurz den Unterschied zwischen Slider und Glider erklären? Die Hersteller jadenfalls haben Slider die 
nach rechts und links ausbrechen. Beispielsweise Samo Slider, Cormoran Slider usw.

Grüße,

Mic


----------



## diemai (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand kurz den Unterschied zwischen Slider und Glider erklären? Die Hersteller jadenfalls haben Slider die
> nach rechts und links ausbrechen. Beispielsweise Samo Slider, Cormoran Slider usw.
> 
> Grüße,
> ...


 
.......hab' ich noch nicht drüber nachgedacht , ........ich denke , das "Slider" nur 'ne Modellbezeichnung von "Salmo" ist , die sich vielleicht irgendend wie mit eingebürgert hat ?

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nur drei Gruppen von Jerks , ....Glider(swimmend und sinkend) , Diver(swimmende und stur geradeaus abtauchende Köder) und Hybrids(schwimmende , auf Zug abtauchende und dann aber auch seitlich gleitende Jerks) .


Für Aufklärung wäre ich aber auch dankbar !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer die beiden Laufbilder kennt, müsste doch mit den Bezeichnungen was anfangen können. Der (Salmo) Slider, denn darf man doch als Leitbild bezeichnen und seine in der Länge meistens eher kurzen und hochrückigen Artverwandten drehen doch fast auf der Stelle oder zumindestens in ganz engen kurzen Bahnen. Die Glider dagegen, wie etwa der Buster Jerk, Salmo sweeper, Deviator etc, sind länger und flacher, ziehen aber  weitere Gleitbahnen.
Richtig ist natürlich, das beide zu den Glidern zählen, sich letztlich aber doch im Laufverhalten´deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## ...brummel... (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all schöne sachen habt ihr da wieder gebaut:m
ich hab denn jetzt die bilder von den topwater lures
die ich schon vor längeren reinstellen wollte
und sorry für die schlechten bilder sind mit handy gemacht weil die kammera umherspinnt#c


----------



## diemai (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> @all schöne sachen habt ihr da wieder gebaut:m
> ich hab denn jetzt die bilder von den topwater lures
> die ich schon vor längeren reinstellen wollte
> und sorry für die schlechten bilder sind mit handy gemacht weil die kammera umherspinnt#c


 
...................jetzt geht's den Hechten an den Kragen:m!

                                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (20. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> und sorry für die schlechten bilder sind mit handy gemacht



Man kann erkennen das es Stickbaits sind und gut aussehen tun  sie auch! #6#6


----------



## ...brummel... (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke danke
naja ob nun nur die hechte dran gefallen haben bezweifel ich die sind nämlich max 8,5cm groß der kleinste hat 6cm
dat wird dan wohl für alles sein
aber die rapfen die werden sich wundern wenn ich mit denen am wasser ankomme


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> danke danke
> naja ob nun nur die hechte dran gefallen haben bezweifel ich die sind nämlich max 8,5cm groß der kleinste hat 6cm
> dat wird dan wohl für alles sein
> aber die rapfen die werden sich wundern wenn ich mit denen am wasser ankomme


 
...........8,5cm ist doch okay für Durchnittshechte #6!

                            Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## ...brummel... (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja hauptsache die köder fangen :q
dat machtmit selbstgebauten viel mehr spaß als mit gekauften
und den is mir dat egal wat beißt:q


----------



## west1 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



...brummel... schrieb:


> ja hauptsache die köder fangen :q
> dat machtmit selbstgebauten viel mehr spaß als mit gekauften
> und den is mir dat egal wat beißt:q


Wenn sie laufen fangen sie sie auch! #6


----------



## ...brummel... (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja die laufen vorhin nochmal schnell getestet :m
und der popper der ja wie sagt man nu poppt oder plopt:q


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab' gestern meine letzten Wobbler vor Ende der Schonzeit noch rechtzeitig fertigstellen können , .........alle sind aus PVC .

Bei Zweien sind die Schaufeln leider etwas schief geraten(der Federdruck der Drahtform hat sie während des Aushärtens des Klebers verdrückt|evil , ....'mal sehen , ob ich sie noch tunen kann , ......der Badewannentest erfolgt wohl morgen .

            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..............so , hier noch Welche !

..........die große "Bachforelle hat 3(!!) Rasselkammern aus 8mm Mesingrohr mit eingebaut !

                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (22. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So eine Variante mit nem Löffel ist hier demnächst auch in der Ausführung!

Ist die Bachi nicht zu schwer?

Ich hab auch noch was! Kommt aber demnächst erst ins Karussell!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai

schicke Köder#6 Der Indianer-Wobbler erinnert mich an alte Tage Habe irgendwo noch einen originalen Köder zu liegen.

Die Bachforelle ist auch der Hammer!

Bei mir gab es gestern u.a. auf einen Victim M Pototypen einen 80er und noch 6 kleinere Fische.


----------



## diemai (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

Danke schön , ...deine Jerks sehen auch wieder klasse aus !

Der BaFo-Wobbler ist echt recht schwer , schwimmt aber noch , ........das PVC-Material ist sehr leicht , daher kann er die drei Rasseln locker tragen , ...habe sogar dicken 1,5mm Draht für die interne Drahtform verwendet , der Bauchschlitz ist auch noch voll mit Bleifolie , ....und noch zwei kleine Schrote an den Flanken !

@ Pike-Piekser

Ebenfalls vielen Dank , ........habe noch zwei Rohlinge von den Indianern liegen(noch ohne Drahtsystem , ...werd' die aber wohl erst im Winter zusammenbauen .

Schöner Hecht , ......Glückwunsch , ...ich kann den 1. Mai schon garnicht mehr abwarten :q!

Für solche Fangfotos gibt's auch 'n Extra-Thread hier im Eigenbau-Forum .

@ all

Hier mein Testvideo von heute morgen , ......die beiden Wobbels mit der schiefen Schaufel müssen unbedingt noch nachgearbeitet werden , ...will aber erst 'mal sehen , wie sich draußen so "benehmen" , ...wahrscheinlich muß ich die Schaufeln doch wohl noch abschleifen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kl73OcQkx4

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter !  Hab mir eben Dein Video angeschaut #6
Die Bananen laufen ja genial . :l. Über denjenigen , den Du vor dem Indianer zeigst , müssen wir noch mal reden . Ich melde da mal ´ne Option an . Gruß  Bernd |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter !  Hab mir eben Dein Video angeschaut #6
> Die Bananen laufen ja genial . :l. Über denjenigen , den Du vor dem Indianer zeigst , müssen wir noch mal reden . Ich melde da mal ´ne Option an . Gruß  Bernd |wavey:



Dem schliesse ich mich gleich mal an! #6
Die sind zu dem größer als ich sie nach den Fotos trotz des Geldstückes eingeschätz habe. 
Großer Respekt für diesen Wobblerbau!#6


----------



## diemai (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Wobblerfan , @ Deep Down

.............vielen Dank für die Blumen , Jungs:m , .......aber welchen Wob meint ihr denn , ......'ne Minutenangabe aus'm Video wäre nicht schlecht ?

...........dabei wollt' ich doch jetzt über die warme Jahreszeit nich' mehr so viel bauen , sondern mich auf's Angeln konzentrieren|bigeyes .

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Großes Lob in die Runde!

@Dieter: Ich habe gesehen das ich noch deine Bananenwobblerschablone habe von koederdesign. Wenn Du mir die erlaubnis gibst, lade ich die hier hoch. Würde bestimmt den einen oder anderen ermuntern dir nachzueifern|wavey:


----------



## diemai (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Großes Lob in die Runde!
> 
> @Dieter: Ich habe gesehen das ich noch deine Bananenwobblerschablone habe von koederdesign. Wenn Du mir die erlaubnis gibst, lade ich die hier hoch. Würde bestimmt den einen oder anderen ermuntern dir nachzueifern


 
..............natürlich gerne , Björn , ...nur zu !

                                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Dieter !    Ich meine den mit folgender Zeitangabe : 
02 : 34 

Gruß ,  Bernd #h


----------



## diemai (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> Moin Dieter ! Ich meine den mit folgender Zeitangabe :
> 02 : 34
> 
> Gruß , Bernd #h


 
............also den länglichen Wobbler in Silber/Kupfer mit den braunen Streifen und der spitzen Alu-Lippe , .............hatte sowie noch nicht vor , den jetzt zu fischen , .....erst im Herbst . 

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@   diemai  

.hatte sowie noch nicht vor , den jetzt zu fischen , .....erst im Herbst . 
Umso besser , wir fahren in zwei Wochen nach Schweden , so kannst Du ihn uns ja leihen :q , kriegst ihn dann anschliessend wieder . Wahrscheinlich :q:q . Gruß  Bernd


----------



## diemai (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wobblerfan schrieb:


> @ diemai
> 
> .hatte sowie noch nicht vor , den jetzt zu fischen , .....erst im Herbst .
> Umso besser , wir fahren in zwei Wochen nach Schweden , so kannst Du ihn uns ja leihen :q , kriegst ihn dann anschliessend wieder . Wahrscheinlich :q:q . Gruß Bernd


 

..............nee , ...geht nicht , dann hätte ich ja kein Beispiel mehr zum Nachbauen#c!

Früher hab' ich ja noch immer Skizzen gemacht , aber aus Zeitmangel verzichte ich heutzutage darauf , .......finde das auch spannender , einfach so 'drauflos zu schnitzen , ......der Nachteil davon ist aber ja offensichtlich|bigeyes .

Bis dahin schaffe ich es aber nicht mehr ,  Kopien des Köders zu bauen !

                                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............natürlich gerne , Björn , ...nur zu !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h


 

Also hier ist die Bananenwobbler-Schablone die damals auf koederdesign veröffentlicht wurde. Entwurf von diemai und gezeichnet von joshi (Viele Grüße). Passend dazu müsste noch ein Fred auf TU sein. Gruß,

Björn


----------



## madeinchina (24. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Besten Dank dafür ! Den wollte ich haben


----------



## diemai (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Also hier ist die Bananenwobbler-Schablone die damals auf koederdesign veröffentlicht wurde. Entwurf von diemai und gezeichnet von joshi (Viele Grüße). Passend dazu müsste noch ein Fred auf TU sein. Gruß,
> 
> Björn


 
Vielen Dank , Björn#6 , .......hab' noch 'mal den entsprechenden Thread auf TackleUnderground 'rausgesucht :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/13043-new-banana-lure/page__hl__ banana  lures

                    Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So nochmal zwei fertig gemacht!


----------



## diemai (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

Der untere Köder sieht interessant aus , .......is' der flach oder eher breiter im Querschnitt ?

Schöne Arbeit !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir!

Ist eher rundlich oder im Verhältnis fast so breit wie flach! Insgesamt 15cm lang! Hoffe er läuft nachher auch an der Oberfläche orientiert. Soll die Oberfläche dabei immer nur ganz leicht brechen, wie ein Fisch der unter der Oberfläche nach Nahrung sucht. Idealerweise dann auch nur an den Umkehrpunkten des Walk-the-dog. Dieses Laufbild hat sich als sehr fängig erwiesen.
Mal schauen, ob ich es hinbekommen habe.


----------



## diemai (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke Dir!
> 
> Ist eher rundlich oder im Verhältnis fast so breit wie flach! Insgesamt 15cm lang! Hoffe er läuft nachher auch an der Oberfläche orientiert. Soll die Oberfläche dabei immer nur ganz leicht brechen, wie ein Fisch der unter der Oberfläche nach Nahrung sucht. Idealerweise dann auch nur an den Umkehrpunkten des Walk-the-dog. Dieses Laufbild hat sich als sehr fängig erwiesen.
> Mal schauen, ob ich es hinbekommen habe.


 
Vielen Dank für die Info ,.... ich habe ein solches Laufverhalten mit einfachen gedrechselten Ködern erreicht .

Sie sind vorne und hinten ausgebleit , so das sie horizontal absinken , ...Sinkgeschwindigkeit nach Wunsch .

Die schneller sinkenden Modelle lassen sich auch tiefer fischen , falls man sie aber nicht absinken läßt , arbeiten sie auch an der Oberfläche , allerdings muß man sie dann logischerweise etwas schneller führen als langsame Sinker .

Aufgrund ihrer Form brechen sie nach allen Seiten aus , durchbrechen dann auch die Oberfläche , ...'mal schauen , ob ich noch irgendwo 'n Bild finde !

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/5995-small-sinking-gliders/

Dieses sind eine mehr gedrungenere Versionen , schwimmen etwas engere Kurven , ......wenn man sie im Verhältnis zum Durchmesser etwas länger und die Nase ein Wenig spitzer(fast wie eine Geschoßspitze) macht , werden die Gleitbahnen weiter .

Die Ösen vorne und hinten sind soweit wie möglich aufwärts weisend eingepaßt , so das man unten an der Bauchseite möglichs viel Platz für die Bleilöcher erhält .

Auf den Barsch gab' letztes Jahr auch schon'n Hecht .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was der Untere schaffen soll siehst Du hier ab 2,42 min!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsItRNkKMSI&feature=related

Dafür ist ne andere Bebleiung notwendig. Der hintere Teil muss etwas hängen und der vordere Kopfteil leicht aus dem Wasser schauen. Er darf nicht sinken oder schweben, sondern wie beschrieben leicht unter der Oberfläche hängen!  
Beim Jerken taucht dann der vordere Teil ab und wird am anderen Ende der Gleitbahn durch das schwerere "Heck", welches anfangs der Bahn noch hochkommt, nach oben gedrückt!
So sieht es aus, als ob der "Fisch" immer Futter von der Oberfläche absammelt!

Beim stärkeren Schlagen dreht sich der Jerk in den Wendepunkten auf die Seite und erzeugt dadurch nen schönen BlinkBlink-Effekt! Das kommt einem an die Oberfläche kommenden Weissfisch, der dann wieder in die Tiefe abrollt, schon sehr nahe!

Da der Köder unter der Oberfläche bleibt, ist er jedem Stickbait oder z.B Mass Maurauder , die aber auf der Oberfläche schwimmen, bei einem ähnlich Aufmerksamkeit erweckenden Laufverhalten überlegen und damit perfekt für den stark beangelten deutschen Schisserhecht prädestiniert!


----------



## madeinchina (26. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down
Sehr schöne Köder! 

Hast Du Deinen Jerk letztens bei Dunkelheit oder Schwarzlicht fotografiert?

Ich habe mir jetzt Tagesleuchtfarbe (Fluoreszenz) Reflexweiss geholt. Also nicht die Nachleuchtfarben (Phosphoreszenz). 
Ich finde die ein bischen komisch weil die so gar nicht deckend ist. Und Schwarzlicht habe ich auch nicht um den Effekt zu überprüfen. 
Hast Du da schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

@Diemai
Danke mal wieder für die geballten Infos!

Gruß,
Mic


----------



## Deep Down (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, schön das sie Dir gefallen!

Auf meinen Firetigerjerks sind Fluoreszenz-und keine Phosphoreszenzfarben. 
Der Jerk leuchtet also bei Anregung mit der UV-Lampe auf! Das Foto ist bei eingeschalteter UV-Lampe gemacht!
Im Bauhaus sind das die Acrylfarben in Neon im Dekobereich! Nicht in der eigentlichen Farbenabteilung.


----------



## diemai (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

Vielen Dank für das Video und weiteren Infos , .....sehr eindrucksvoll , die Köderaktion , ........hoffentlich kommst du mit Deinem auch dahin .

Meine gedrechselten "Zig-Zags" gleiten nicht so schön wie der Jerk im Video , ...sie "verschwenden" ihre Energie lieber darauf , unkontrolliert zu allen Seiten auszubrechen , somit auch nach ober oder unten .

Ein schwanzlastiger Köder hat ja auch etwas mehr "Drive" durch den größeren , hinteren Ballast , .....interssantes Konzept allemal#6 !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## madeinchina (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke, schön das sie Dir gefallen!
> 
> Auf meinen Firetigerjerks sind Fluoreszenz-und keine Phosphoreszenzfarben.
> Der Jerk leuchtet also bei Anregung mit der UV-Lampe auf! Das Foto ist bei eingeschalteter UV-Lampe gemacht!
> Im Bauhaus sind das die Acrylfarben in Neon im Dekobereich! Nicht in der eigentlichen Farbenabteilung.



Ja genau im Dekobereich... Das sind die von Lukas. Vielen Dank für die Info. Ich mach mich mal daran einen Jerk in Fluo Weiss zu bauen. 
Da Du ja eine UV Lampe hast... könntest Du bei Gelegenheit einen Weißfisch oder Barsch darunter fotografieren?

Grüße, Mic


----------



## Deep Down (27. April 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@madeinchina
Es leuchten nur die Firetiger! Aber Du kannst die Farben auch den regulären Farben untermischen. So leuchten dann mal nur bestimmte Farbbereiche auf dem Köder auf, z.B die roten (Flossen-)Bereiche, zwar schwächer aber immerhin ein Reiz mehr!


----------



## allegoric (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, bei mir geht's weiter. Hier sind die "neuesten" Modelle, welche bestimmt diese oder nächste Woche richtig angetestet werden. Vom Lauf her sind sie alle sehr unterschiedlich vom Vibrieren über Schlängeln bis hin zum Schlagen.

Die farbliche Gestaltung ist meiner Meinung nach besser geworden als die letzten Modelle. Fangen werden sie auf jeden Fall, da gibts keinen Zweifel, die Frage ist nur wie schnell *g*

http://img190.*ih.us/img190/3149/img2184s.jpg
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/8319/img2196ki.jpg
http://img152.*ih.us/img152/1964/img2182n.jpg
http://img850.*ih.us/img850/6867/img2186ck.jpg
http://img99.*ih.us/img99/3201/img2192o.jpg
http://img513.*ih.us/img513/6183/img2190n.jpg
http://img542.*ih.us/img542/6079/img2197p.jpg



@ west

Danke für die Vorlage, ich hab sie so gut es ging umgesetzt. So genau wie du arbeitest bin ich zwar noch nicht, aber ein schöner Wobblertyp ists, der sehr universal einsetzbar ist.
Dankeschön noch einmal von mir 


PS: Der Wobbler im Hechtdesign war einer meiner ersten Rohlinge. Da ist noch nichts mit schöner Öse usw


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Jungs ihr bastelt ja immer weiter und die Ergebnisse sind auch gut.#6
Ich habe auch noch einige vollendet, aber sht selber. :m


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Köder wieder#6 !

Frosch , bei dem letzten Segment des unteren Swimbaits ist dir wohl 'n Malheur passiert , ........läuft der so denn noch zufriedenstellend ?

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ahhh doch gesehen :g Ja der läuft noch ich habe dort noch eine Öse eingklebt da mir der Abstand nach hinten zu gross war.


----------



## diemai (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ahhh doch gesehen :g Ja der läuft noch ich habe dort noch eine Öse eingklebt da mir der Abstand nach hinten zu gross war.


 

...............ach , jetzt kapier ich , ....die ist für'n Haken und kein verunglücktes Scharnier#c!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles klar sieht wirlich so aus, ist aber anders. #h


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne swimbaits! 
Das ist auch irgendwie ne Kunst für sich!
Bei der "Rotfeder" ist das letzte Segment jetzt aber ganz schön beweglich durch die Einösenverbindung, oder?


----------



## silversurfer81 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

da es in einer Woche auf die Bodden geht, hab ich noch einmal etwas nachgelegt. 
Drei neue sind schon trocken und drei drehen ihre Runden noch im Rad. 
Neu sind die Tailbaits. Der Probelauf im Gartenteich war sehr vielversprechend. 
Ich denke, da wird der eine oder andere Biss nicht ausbleiben...











]









Eure Meinung ist wie immer willkommen.


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ silversurfer81

Super Farbdesigns#6 , ....sehr gelungen#6 , .......die werden bestimmt nicht lange so jungfräulich bleiben !

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wobblerfan (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin ! Da schliesse ich mich diemai an . Grosse Klasse #6 .
Gruß  Wf #h


----------



## silversurfer81 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich will doch schwer hoffen, dass ab nächsten Freitag dort einige Abdrücke und Kratzer reinkommen. :vik:
Mit Jerks hab ich auf den Bodden noch nichts gebacken bekommen - es wird Zeit.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Deep Down (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei den Nächsten vllt die Bauchöse noch nen Tucken nach vorne setzen! Das Auge ist ja oft der Einschlagpunkt!

Welche Drillingsgröße verwendeste Du? Könnte vllt auch noch ein Greifer größer sein!  

Sonst aber mächtig :k:k:k:k:k:k

#6


----------



## silversurfer81 (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich verwende VMC 3/0 Drillinge. (das sind wohl die, die auch bei den Piketime Jerks verwendet werden)
Die Bauchöse ist ggü den ersten drei Jerks schon um 1 cm weiter nach vorn gewandert. Ich hoffe einfach auf eine entsprechende Zielfischgröße, dann sollte der Jerk weit genug in der Futterluke verschwinden :q.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## diemai (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Bei den Nächsten vllt die Bauchöse noch nen Tucken nach vorne setzen! Das Auge ist ja oft der Einschlagpunkt!
> 
> Welche Drillingsgröße verwendeste Du? Könnte vllt auch noch ein Greifer größer sein!
> 
> ...


 
.......das mit dem Augen-Zielpunkt ist ja schön und gut , ...aber wenn der Drilling zu weit vorne sitzt , hängt er beim Jerken immer oft im Vorfach , .....UND DAS IST EXTREM NERVIG #q!

Hängt allerdings aber auch von der Köderaktion ab......!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## rebos (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, ich bin neu hier und finde es echt klasse, dass es ein Forum mit so vielen Gleichgesinnten gibt. Vielen Dank erstmal für die vielen Tips und Kompliment zu euren Kreationen!


----------



## rebos (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jemand von euch nen Tip wie man Macrolon für Tauchschaufeln präzise vervormen kann?


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



rebos schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch nen Tip wie man Macrolon für Tauchschaufeln präzise vervormen kann?


 
Verformen? Meinst Du Schleifen/Sägen oder durch Wärme Biegen?


----------



## rebos (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Verformen? Meinst Du Schleifen/Sägen oder durch Wärme Biegen?


 Ich meine biegen, damit ich solche Formen wie z.B. bei der Tauchschaufel des Shad Rap von Rapalla hinbekommen kann.


----------



## rebos (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab den Rest ganz gut drauf. Meine Schwächen liegen nur noch bei den Tauchschaufeln und dem perfeckten lackieren. Ich poste demnächst auch mal nen paar Bilder...


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



rebos schrieb:


> Ich meine biegen, damit ich solche Formen wie z.B. bei der Tauchschaufel des Shad Rap von Rapalla hinbekommen kann.


 
Vielleicht bekommst Du ja eine Antwort von einem der es schon selbst versucht hat. Ich habe nur drüber gelesen. Aus meiner Erinnerung:
Die haltbarste Lösung soll das Warmbiegen sein. Welche Temperaturen nötig sind musst Du probieren. Z.B. mit nem Heissluftfön oder über nem Grill. Du kannst es auch kalt biegen. Es bleibt auch in Form, die Knickstelle ist jedoch empfindlicher als beim Warmbiegen.

Also Probieren und Testen. Kostet ja nicht die Welt.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## rebos (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Björn, ich kuck mal ob ich dazu was finde. Die Werkzeuge dafür hab ich schon beisammen und werde dann mal weiter rumexperimentieren und gebe bescheid über die Ergebnisse


----------



## diemai (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ rebos

..................vielleicht kanns'te ja hiermit 'was anfangen :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/topic/13053-polycarbonate-lexan-lip-former/

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,moin!
Ich habe vor kurzer zeit ein paar große Crankbaits hier gepostet bei denen ich eine keknickte Lippe aus Makrolon verbaut habe.Die Lippen wahren relativ groß und liessen sich wunderbar mit einer Kantbank biegen.
Denn nächsten schwung Jerks und Wobbler habe ich jetzt auch fertig.Muß bloß noch Fotos machen und hochladen.


----------



## rebos (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ rebos
> 
> ..................vielleicht kanns'te ja hiermit 'was anfangen :
> 
> ...


 
ja geile Sache! Hab mir die pdf direkt runtergeladen und werde die Tage mal verschiedene Versionen davon bauen. Ich hab schon son paar Ideen. supe Tip! Dank dir!!!!


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute

Ich komm im Moment nicht weiter ...

Brauche ein guten Draht um meine Swimmbait teile zu Verbinden.

Der im Praktiker oder Toom ist nicht gut! zu weich und nur von außen beschichtet... Der Mitarbeiter hat gesagt das Chirugenstahl gut wäre. Aber wo soll ich denn den her bekommen??? Brauche eine Legierung die auf Dauer sehr stabiel und 100% Rostfrei ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen 

LG


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SvenSvensonangeln schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich komm im Moment nicht weiter ...
> 
> ...


 
1. Möglichkeit: Boardsuche benutzen

2. Möglichkeit: ebay-suche nach Edelstahldraht. 1,2mm lassen sich noch gut verarbeiten. 1,5mm geht so gerade noch bei einer guten Zange


----------



## allegoric (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SvenSvensonangeln schrieb:


> Hey Leute
> 
> Ich komm im Moment nicht weiter ...
> 
> ...



ebay V2A Draht (Schweißdraht)...für 2 Euro / 5 Meter etwa. Durchmesser würde ich 1 mm nehmen, das hält gut und geht für kleine wie große Köder am Besten ;-)


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank.

Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben


----------



## diemai (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SvenSvensonangeln schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Dann werd ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben


 
Ich habe in einem Nachbardorf eine Filiale dieser Firma hier , ....da hole ich mir bei Bedarf immer V2A-Schweißdraht 1,0mm und 1,5mm , .......verkauft wird nach Gewicht , ....z. B. 1 Kg Durchmesser 1,0 mm sind so ungefähr 120 m , es gibt den Draht in Meterstücken , an einem Ende ist er auf einer Länge von ca. 15mm geplättet und die Werkstoffnummer eingeprägt , also kann man von den Stücken nur ca. 95 cm benutzen .

Bezahlt habe ich das letzte Mal vor ca. 3 oder 4 Jahren um die 15 Euro pro Kilo 1,0 mm Durchmesser , glaub'ich , ....... der Preis ändert sich aber oft .

Hatte auch 'mal einige Meterstücke Durchmesser 3,0mm , ...für Räucherhaken !

http://www.fronius.com/cps/rde/xchg...nius_deutschland/hs.xsl/79_11323_DEU_HTML.htm

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Über conrad (Modellbauabteilung) hab ich mir auch schon mal welchen bestellt.


----------



## diemai (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Über conrad (Modellbauabteilung) hab ich mir auch schon mal welchen bestellt.


 
............vielleicht Federstahl-Draht ?

Der ist aber nicht rostfrei , .........hatte da vor Jahren auch 'mal im Laden geschaut(in Hamburg gibt's zwei Filialen) , da gab's nur solchen ,  .....aber vielleicht haben sie ja jetzt auch V2A-Draht ?

                                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Männers
Welche verbindungsmöglichkeiten gibt es alles für Swimbait's. Nutze ja die "Einfache" mit den Ösen. Das wird aber schwierig wenn man kleine Segmente hat.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............vielleicht Federstahl-Draht ?
> 
> Der ist aber nicht rostfrei , .........hatte da vor Jahren auch 'mal im Laden geschaut(in Hamburg gibt's zwei Filialen) , da gab's nur solchen ,  .....aber vielleicht haben sie ja jetzt auch V2A-Draht ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Das war V2A! Haben sie extra bestellt.


----------



## diemai (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das war V2A! Haben sie extra bestellt.


 

................alles klar , ...wußte nicht , das es das heutzutage dort gibt , ......danke für den Tip !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich hab heute mal wieder nen paar Rohlinge ausgebleit!




Frosch38 schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Welche verbindungsmöglichkeiten gibt es alles für Swimbait's. Nutze ja die "Einfache" mit den Ösen. Das wird aber schwierig wenn man kleine Segmente hat.



Ohne Haken im zweiten Segment wären verstärkte Folien mit Gewebe oder ganz einfach Leder denkbar! Letzteres sollte dann aber nicht aushärten und wäre sogar mit Lockölen präparierbar!


----------



## SvenSvensonangeln (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Frosch

Die einfachste Varriante Swimbaits zu Verbinden ist die die auch die ganzen Firmen Durchführen. Von einem Segment gehen 2 Drähte die am Ende eine Öese haben zum anderen und werden von einem Senkrechten Stift gehalten. Ich Habe mir eine andere ausgedacht die jetzt aber ohne Bild zu erklähren ist Schwierig.

Lg und Petri heil


----------



## Flavius Rufus (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vorab:
Habe das Thema hier mit den Schlagwörtern_ perlmutt abalone _durchsucht.




Hi Leute #h

Habe einen (in Worten 1) schlanken Wobbler geschnitzt, mit Schmirgelpapier bearbeitet und mit Schleiflack grundiert. 
Nun soll eine Oberfläche aus Perlmutt, Abalone, aufgebracht werden.
Optimal wäre ja das Materila was im Video ab min. 6:51 zu sehen ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TB5dml_9aJM

Was ist denn das, Bitteschön? 
Könnt ihr weiterhelfen?

Guggle wirft auf der suche zum Beispiel _F-Craft Abalone Tuning-Folie aus_. Und jede menge _Nailart-Folien_.

Gibt es Erfahrung mit eines der Produkten?

Sage schon mal im voraus D_A_N_K_E_!

Ach so: Wenn möglich bitte Hinweise und Bezugsquellen hier in Deutschland - Vorerst.


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich danke euch für die Vorschläge. Werde wie gewohnt die Verbindungen herstellen. :m


----------



## raetzrico (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle Köderbauer

Schöne Sachen die hier in den letzten Wochen wieder gezeigt wurden.

Habe vor kurzem nachdem ich zuletzt auf einen Rosa/Pinkfarbenen Gummifisch mehrere Bisse hatte noch zwei Kleine Wobbler fertiggestellt.
ca.8cm lang bei 10 Gramm Gewicht.
Lauftiefe getwicht ca.0,5m. Und prompt habe ich vergangenen Samstag 8 Hechte bis 70cm mit dem Pinken Teil landen können.|supergri

Enrico


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Arbeiten! Und ist doch nen tolles Gefühl, wenn die Eigenbauten funzen! Petri zu den Fängen! Ich fisch fast nur noch mit meinen und die fangen besser als die Kaufware!


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal in groben Zügen die Entstehung von "Oberflächenbananen".
Als erstes benötigt man ein Stück Holz was schon die Biegung hat um die nötige Festigkeit zu bekommen. Man zeichnet die Form auf , bearbeitet es mit dem Schnitzmesser und Schleifpapier bis die gewünschte Form erreicht ist. Dann werden die Ösen eingeklebt und der Rohling mit Epoxy versiegelt.


----------



## Frosch38 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danach wird die Bebleiung festgelegt (die kleinen Punkte) Und der Rohling ein zweites mal mit Epoxy versiegelt. Nach der Trocknung kann mit der Farbgebung begonnen werden bevor alles noch mit 2 Schichten Epoxy versiegelt wird.


----------



## diemai (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Sehr interessantes Konzept , die eiern bestimmt wie halbtote Fische umher#6 !

Aber das Herausarbeiten aus dem gebogenen Ast ist mir zu aufwendig , ....tut auch nicht nötig bei der geringen Krümmung des Körpers , denke ich , .........aus'm Brett aussägen reicht ,  sofern die Maserung genau längs durch den Körper geht .

@ raetzrico

Sehr schön , deine Wobbels , .......für "warme" Hechte|supergri!

Sollte auch öfter 'mal pink einsetzen , ....eine selten verwendete Farbe !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Frosch38
> 
> Sehr interessantes Konzept , die eiern bestimmt wie halbtote Fische umher#6 !



Ja die laufen wie ein Fisch der angeschlagen ist. Es sind zwei verschiedene Varianten. Der eine ist schwimmend und durchbricht immer wieder die Wasseroberfläche und der sinkend läuft ca. 50cm tief und kommt auch zur Oberfläche ohne diese zu durchbrechen. :m


----------



## Deep Down (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die oberflächendurchbrechenden Köder bekommen jetzt langsam ihre Hohezeit! Also, lass rocken!


----------



## Frosch38 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Frosch38
> 
> Sehr interessantes Konzept , die eiern bestimmt wie halbtote Fische umher#6 !
> 
> ...



@Diemai bin verwundert du als großer Bastler und Tüftler.|kopfkrat
Bin übrigens übers WE in Schwarzenbek zum Fußballturnier.:m


----------



## diemai (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @Diemai bin verwundert du als großer Bastler und Tüftler.|kopfkrat
> Bin übrigens übers WE in Schwarzenbek zum Fußballturnier.:m


 
.............ist meiner Meinung nach eben von der Stabilität her einfach nicht nötig , ....obwohl ich mir auch schon 'mal überlegt hatte , einfach in einen krummen Ast 'n paar Schraubösen 'reinzudrehen und den dann irgendwie auszutrimmen .

Fußball ist mein Ding allerdings so überhaupt nicht , ......obwohl ich von meiner Wohnung aus die "Zuschauermassen" auf den hiesigen Sportplätzen jubeln hören kann , war ich seit mindestens 20 Jahren nicht mehr dort , ........gehe lieber angeln !

Wünsche aber viel Erfolg beim kicken !

                                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann Dir viel Erfolg wenn du angeln gegen solltest. Wir waren ja letztes Jahr auch schon mal dagewesen und es war einfach klasse. Ist ja ein Turnier für Kids.  :m


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Dann Dir viel Erfolg wenn du angeln gegen solltest. Wir waren ja letztes Jahr auch schon mal dagewesen und es war einfach klasse. Ist ja ein Turnier für Kids. :m


 

Danke , ...werde jetzt wohl über die nächsten 2 Monate die Fluß-Strecken meines einen Vereins beangeln , ...in den stehenden Gewässern dort ist Spinnangeln im Juni/Juli nicht gestattet , ........will da 'mal versuchen , 'ne Meerforelle oder sogar 'n Lachs zu fangen , ......vielleicht klappt's ja|rolleyes|kopfkrat .

@ all

......habe soeben 'mal einige mit Leinöl behandelte Abachi-Rohlinge mit Epoxy vorgestrichen , ......hauptsächich , um zu vermeiden , das das Öl später ausschwitzt und das Farbkleid verhunzt .

Leider entmischte sich der Lack auf den Rohlingen , ........dachte zuerst , das das auch am Leinöl liegt , habe daher auch noch ein schieres Stück Eichenholz gestrichen , ...da passierte es allerdings auch !

Entweder habe ich(war in Eile) nicht richting angemischt oder mein Epoxy ist schon zu alt , ...was ich mir aber nicht vorstellen kann , ....habe es weniger als ein Jahr .

Ist ja auch nicht so schlimm , ....kommt noch'ne zweite und nach dem Ausbleien noch 'ne dritte Schicht 'rauf , ...zum Grundieren und Bemalen wird's ja dann auch noch wieder angeschliffen .

Will auf diese Weise einfach versuchen , diese häßlichen , braunen Flecken und Vergilbungen zu vermeiden , die auf manchen mit Leinöl imprägnierten Abachi-Ködern nach einiger Zeit entstehen können .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Wickedstyler (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so mein erstlingswerk ist nun auch im "finalen" stadium |kopfkrat .. ist wie gesagt mein erster #c .. gruss wicked


----------



## diemai (2. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Wickedstyler schrieb:


> so mein erstlingswerk ist nun auch im "finalen" stadium |kopfkrat .. ist wie gesagt mein erster #c .. gruss wicked


 
Die Einhangeöse bei beschaufelten Wobblern immer vertikal anbringen , .......bei manchen Jerks KANN sie auch horizontal sitzen !

So kann man den Lauf des Wobblers nicht einstellen , ...bei einem Jerk hingegen kann eine horizontale Schnuröse die Gleitaktion verbessern .

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## madeinchina (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38

tolle Köder! Die Bebilderung ist auch sehr schön geworden.

@diemai

Die Herstellung eines solchen Köders aus einem natürlich gebogenen Ast kann von Vorteil sein, wenn er sehr lang und dünn ausfällt. 

Beste Grüße, mic


----------



## diemai (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> @diemai
> 
> Die Herstellung eines solchen Köders aus einem natürlich gebogenen Ast kann von Vorteil sein, wenn er sehr lang und dünn ausfällt.
> 
> Beste Grüße, mic


 

OK , ...das sehe ich ein , ...nur aus einer Latte gesägt wäre da dann ja weniger gemasertes Material , welches das ganze auf Zug zusammenhält , ........macht Sinn , ......danke !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pike-Piekser

.............an denen auf'm letzten Bild sind ja gar keine Haken 'dran|kopfkrat:m !

.........tolle Airbrush-Arbeit , ...fast zu schade ,  um die Köder in's Wasser zu werfen !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank dir |supergri 

Die Teile unten, fangen die Mädels


----------



## diemai (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Dank dir |supergri
> 
> Die Teile unten, fangen die Mädels


 
............haha , .....früher war's der Opel Manta oder Ford Capri , heute 'n Handy oder iPhone|supergri|supergri!

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, da ich mir jetz auch mal ein Köderkarusell bauen will bin ich auf der Suche nach nem passenden Motor.

Meint ihr so einer passt?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Spiegelkugel...o_Sonstige&hash=item5892ba62f4#ht_5736wt_1142

Gruß Fabi


----------



## Pike-Piekser (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ob der ausreichend Drehmoment hat#c glaube eher nicht.

Habe noch einen 12V Getriebemotor mit Steuerung, der u.a. für Torantriebe genutzt wird, abzugeben. 

Habe jetzt einen 400V Motor für meine Anlage.


----------



## Josef87 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fabi, der Motor müsste gehen, ich habe fast den gleichen den hier klick mich, auch 5  Umdrehungen die Minute und das reicht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für den nichtgewerblichen Auftritt ist der Motor völlig ausreichend!


----------



## Frosch38 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, da ich mir jetz auch mal ein Köderkarusell bauen will bin ich auf der Suche nach nem passenden Motor.
> 
> 
> Gruß Fabi


Such dir einen Motor von einer Microwelle. Ich habe einen verbaut, der hat 4W und macht 4 1/2 umi.
@Pike-Piekser sehr sehr schön. #6


----------



## madeinchina (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Such dir einen Motor von einer Microwelle. Ich habe einen verbaut, der hat 4W und macht 4 1/2 umi.
> @Pike-Piekser sehr sehr schön. #6



Gute Idee!

Scheibenwischermotor geht auch ganz gut.

Grüße,

Mic


----------



## Naghul (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@peiki: sehr schöne köder wie immer gefallen die mir sehr gut :m:m#6#6

habe auch was gebastelt die letzten wochen. werde mal die tage was zeigen.

gruss


----------



## Pike-Piekser (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @peiki: sehr schöne köder wie immer gefallen die mir sehr gut :m:m#6#6
> 
> habe auch was gebastelt die letzten wochen. werde mal die tage was zeigen.
> 
> gruss



Danke!

Ich freue mich drauf:vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"Scheibenwischermotor geht auch ganz gut."  ... und Grillmotor auch.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Naghul (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so wie versprochen, sind hier mal 4 swimbaits die ich die letzten tage gemacht habe. habe jetzt auch die schn... voll mit swimbaits #q:c#d |rolleyes


----------



## Naghul (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier die nächsten 2


----------



## davis (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder sehr geile Arbeiten die ihr hier präsentiert! #6

Ich hab lange nichts gemacht aber gerade wieder angefangen zu bauen...werd mich wohl erstmal wieder auf die Diver konzentrieren da die sich in der Praxis sehr bewährt haben...

greetz


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Naghul: Das ist mit das Beste was ich im www gesehen hab. Und ich hab schon verdammt viel gesehen. Sehr schöne Arbeit!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alter Schwede! Die sehen SEHR gut aus! Fototechnisch hast du das auch sehr gut umgesetzt! Hast dich in großen Schritten weiterentwickelt. Ganz großes Kino!


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

.........absolut geniales Finish#6#6#6 , .....ich bin sprachlos !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul
Ganz,ganz starke Leistung! 
Top,top,top!


----------



## Naghul (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielen dank euch an allen, da werde ich ja ganz rot #t #h

muss schon sagen dass das niveau hier in den letzten jahren sehr stark nach oben gegangen ist und es gibt mittlerweile sehr gute kunstköderbauer, weiter so :l

gruss


----------



## raetzrico (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul
Auch von mir größten Respekt für Deine Arbeit. #6#6#6
Da hast Du " wieder einmal " ein ganz tolles Finish erzeugt.

Nun nochmal eine Frage in eigener Sache.
Ich habe gerade 3 Buchenjerkbait´s von ca. 110mm mit Schraubösen versehen. Sie sollen gerade noch schwimmend bleiben. Die Frage betrifft die Bebleiung.
Um möglichst gute Glider zu bekommen müßte das wenige Blei 
was die warscheinlich nur brauchen über die ganze Länge verteilt
eingebracht werden? Oder liege ich da falsch?|kopfkrat

Enrico


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht über die ganze Länge verteilen, sondern in zwei Positionen und die möglichst weit auseinander liegend positionieren!


----------



## Huchenfreak (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Metin:

Ganz große Klasse!!


----------



## diemai (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nicht über die ganze Länge verteilen, sondern in zwei Positionen und die möglichst weit auseinander liegend positionieren!


 
Genau , das Blei an ein - , oder zwei Stellen konzentrieren(köderformabhängig) , ....hatte darüber irgendwo hier irgendwann schon 'mal geschrieben , glaub'ich !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> @Metin:
> 
> Ganz große Klasse!!


 
....unser nächstes projekt habe ich nicht vergessen #6
gib mir noch ein paar monate, habe im moment viel um die ohren, aber bis zur nächsten saison im winter machen wir was schönes |supergri


gruss


----------



## Josef87 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich verkaufe mein Sachen wieder weil ich einfach nicht dazu komme.

Gerne lege ich noch einen Diskokugelmotor bei weil ich den auch nicht mehr brauche.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242930

Bei Interesse bitte PM an mich, verkaufe den Kompressor nur in Komplettset.

Lieben Gruß,
Josef


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul Top Arbeit #6


----------



## diemai (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

......hatte gestern abend auf'fer Arbeit 'ne Idee für ein neues "Primitiv-Einweg-Wobbler"-Modell , ........das einzig etwas aufwändigere zu bauen ist die Blechplatte in der Mitte , ....hier aus 1,5mm Kupfer(ist etwas zu schwer , werde wohl auch 'mal Edelstahl und Alu probieren) .

Materialien ansonsten sind ein Kunststoffweinkorken , ein Cola-Schraubdeckel , ein Stück Plastiktüte und einige Stücke 1,0mm Edelstahldraht , ......hab' das Teil heut morgen 'mal auf die Schnelle zusammengesetzt .

Es wird kein Klebstoff benötigt , ...alle Teile sind nur mit angespitzten Drahtsplinten verbunden , .....um durch die Lippe zu dringen , werden sie vorher erhitzt , ...vorbohren(außer in der Blechplatte natürlich) nicht nötig .

Heute abend steht der Badewannentest an , ...das Prinzip ist aber noch ausbaufähig , denke ich!

...............na ja , 'mal sehen .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es sollte für so etwas ein Wettbewerb geben!

Voll geile Idee *g*!


----------



## Deep Down (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Sauber! Nen recyclcrank! #6


----------



## diemai (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Korkwobbler läuft so ganz passabel , nur der Ringelschwanz aus Plastiktüte schwänzelt nicht so schön , ......werde das nächste Mal einen keilförmigen Schwanz anbringen , eventuell auch eine Tüte aus dünnerer Folie verwenden .

Wiegesagt , ...das Ganze ist noch ausbaufähig , ........mir schweben da auch mehrteilige Modelle oder welche mit zwei fest verbundenen Korken vor , ......Hauptsache total einfach und ohne größeren Aufwand herzustellen , ........wenn ich denn 'mal genug Zeit dafür finden würde|bigeyes !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Männers,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Jerkbaitbau.

Gestern habe ich die ersten 3 Exemplare einer Heiddy-Adaption (kleiner, dünner 7cm lang, 1cm dick, Buch) gebastelt und habe nun das Problem, dass der Jerk mehrmals zu einer Seite ausbricht, statt sich abzuwechseln.

Es sieht aber nicht so aus, als ob er nur zu einer Seite ständig läuft. Wenn ich diesen gleichmäßig einkurble, schlängelt er schön hin und her und läuft gerade. Die Ösenposition sind stets mittig, nur etwas zu wenig Blei im Körper, was aber nicht schaden sollte. Die Aktion bei einem Schlag in die Rute sieht auch vernünftig aus und gefällt mir.

Das einzige, was eben nicht stimmt, dass es nicht: "links, rechts, links, rechts..." geht sondern eher "links, rechts, links, links, rechts, links, rechts, rechts, links, links"....

Ich glaube aber auch nicht, dass es mein Unvermögen des Angelns ist #t


Woran kann dieses Schwimmverhalten begründet sein?


----------



## FranzJosef (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Das einzige, was eben nicht stimmt, dass es nicht: "links, rechts, links, rechts..." geht sondern eher "links, rechts, links, links, rechts, links, rechts, rechts, links, links"....


Wie realistisch soll denn das Laufverhalten noch werden? 
Manch' einer wuerde Unmengen an Kohle dafuer ausgeben, einen derart unsymetrisch laufenden Wobbler erwerben zu koennen!! :m

Zum Thema:
Eine derartige Aktion liegt meist daran, dass der Schwimmkoerper labil durch's Wasser gleitet; aehnlich einer Kugel, der auf einer umgedrehten Schuessel liegt.
Das zu wenige Blei kann durchaus Ursache sein! Wird der Wobbler schwerer, liegt er stabiler; ein LKW ist stoerungsunanfaelliger als ein Smart.


----------



## allegoric (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja gut, das ist ein anderer Aspekt, da hast du Recht, aber trotzdem interessiert mich die Frage ^^.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versuch bitte mal eine "härtere" Rute!
Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es Jerks gibt, die bei zu weicher Rute ein solches Laufverhalten an den Tag legen!

Es gibt aber auch welche, die bekommste einfach nicht zum walk-the-dog! Die Fängigkeit dieser von mir so genannten "Don't speak americano"-Jerks, tut das aber keinen Abbruch, sondern stellt in viel beangelten Gewässern sogar einen Vorteil dar!  
Der hier beherrscht z.B gar kein americano!


----------



## allegoric (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für eure Ausführungen!

Ich habe bisher noch nicht mit Jerkbaits geangelt. Mich hat aber die relativ einfach Bauweise interessiert und das Laufverhalten fetzt ja an sich ^^.

Ich werde demnach schlichtweg weiter testen, ein paar unterschiedliche Ruten und Bebleibungen verwenden und dann mal schauen, was ich noch so hinbekomme ;-).


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Danke für eure Ausführungen!
> 
> Ich habe bisher noch nicht mit Jerkbaits geangelt. Mich hat aber die relativ einfach Bauweise interessiert und das Laufverhalten fetzt ja an sich ^^.
> 
> Ich werde demnach schlichtweg weiter testen, ein paar unterschiedliche Ruten und Bebleibungen verwenden und dann mal schauen, was ich noch so hinbekomme ;-).



Ich tippe auf die Führungsweise. Angel zwar auch nur äussert selten mit Jerks. Hatte aber zu Anfang auch teilweise diese Probleme mit dem Heiddi. Es lag an den unterschiedlich langen oder kurzen Rucken mit der Rute. Es soll auch Angler geben die so gezielt einen Jerk mehr in die eine Richtung laufen lassen.  Ich kann es mangels Training aber nicht.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sehe das meistens nicht so verbissen , ......Hauptsache , das Teil bewegt sich auf irgendeine Weise attraktiv , ......die Hechte haben dann das letzte Wort !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastlergemeinde

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einige Jerk´s mit festem Twisterschwanz zu
bauen. Die Korper aus Hartholz sind so weit fertig 12cm bei gut 30gr.
Woraus sollte ich die Befestigungsspirale für den Twisterschwanz machen?
Ich glaube es wurde hier schon mal gepostet. Es gab hier im Forum auch jemanden der solche Köder liebt. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wer. Viellecht 
könnt Ihr mir weiterhelfen.?!
Meine 6 aktuellen Köder hängen im Köderrad und bekommen ab heute abendIhre Epoxybeschichtungen. Bilder folgen nach endgültiger Fertigstellung.

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Hallo Bastlergemeinde
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei mir einige Jerk´s mit festem Twisterschwanz zu
> bauen. Die Korper aus Hartholz sind so weit fertig 12cm bei gut 30gr.
> ...



Aus Edelstahldraht 1,2 oder 1,5mm. Eine weitere Lösung die damals vorgeschlagen wurde waren eingeklebte Spax-Schrauben. Dies sieht man ab und an mal bei schwedischen Bastlern.


----------



## diemai (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Wenn das Schwanzende des Körpers dick genug ist , kannst du auch ein dem Twister entsprechendes Sackloch setzen(etwas größer wegen der notwendigen Innen-Epoxierung) und mittig dazu kleine Messing,-oder Plastikröhrchen seitlich fluchtend einsetzen , durch die dann später ein Zahnstocher oder Drahtsplint führt und den Twister sichert , ........meiner Meinung nach haltbarer als eine Drahtspirale , ......aber auf jeden Fall aufwändiger zu bauen .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Euch für die Tipps. 
Ich werde mal die Variante mit der Drahtspirale versuchen.

Enrico


----------



## Naghul (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin moin,

hab mich mal an ein neues projekt gewagt und hier das ergebniss.
p.s.: ist kein fotofinish oder irgendein anderer ausdruck, der aufgeklebt wurde |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von wem stammt denn der Balg!|supergri

Sieht jedenfalls guuut aus!


----------



## davis (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer!!! |supergri


----------



## Amero (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#h

|supergri sehr schön naghul #6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXuPAIl-72w&feature=g-u-u

:vik:​


----------



## Pike-Piekser (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Köder ist RICHTIG schick! Nur das Auge könnte etwas natürlicher sein. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Naghul (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@amero:

interessant, das video kannt ich noch net. :m
 mein zander hatte fast die gleich größe. leider musste ich ihn abschlagen, weil er sehr tief geschluckt hatte :c#q sonst hätte ich barschhaut genommen.

@peiki:
ja das war nur der erste versuch mit der haut und den rohling hatte ich noch rumfliegen und der rohling hatte schon für die augen ausgefrässt

der nächste wird noch ein tick realistischer :m


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der sieht richtig klasse aus!

Was muss ich denn mit der Haut alles machen? Muss ich die irgendwie behandeln, entschuppen, ... ?
Dann eigentlich ja nur zurechtschneiden und aufkleben?!

Ich habe meine Wobbler bis jetzt "nur" bemalt. Aber das sieht halt schon total geil aus und ist hammer realistisch! |supergri

Noch eine Frage an



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Der Köder ist RICHTIG schick! Nur das Auge könnte etwas natürlicher sein. Wenn du magst, kann ich dir da weiterhelfen.



Wie meinst du das mit noch natürlicher? Des ist ja schon ziemlich perfekt. Wie würdest du denn das Auge verändern? 

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## FakeFish (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> hab mich mal an ein neues projekt gewagt und hier das ergebniss.
> p.s.: ist kein fotofinish oder irgendein anderer ausdruck, der aufgeklebt wurde |supergri



Hi,

beide Daumen hoch dafür,
das " Finish" sieht aus wie " real skin " :m:m

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (3. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

...............absolut super gemacht #6#6#6, .......habe auf "LureAndMore" auch schon 'mal sowas gesehen , ...muß ja'n Wahnsinns-Aufwand sein , .....Hut ab !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> @peiki:
> ja das war nur der erste versuch mit der haut und den rohling hatte ich noch rumfliegen und der rohling hatte schon für die augen ausgefrässt
> 
> der nächste wird noch ein tick realistischer :m



Dafür aber wirklich gut gelungen:m Habe auch noch was von Plötzen hier. Das sieht auch cool aus

@ wb-jw

meine naturnahe realistische Augen.
Im extremen Fällen so etwas hier http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/Natural-Fish-Eyes-C407.aspx
Ähnliches gibt es aber auch als Epoxy eyes.


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Was muss ich denn mit der Haut alles machen? Muss ich die irgendwie behandeln, entschuppen, ... ?
> Dann eigentlich ja nur zurechtschneiden und aufkleben?!
> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das mit noch natürlicher? Des ist ja schon ziemlich perfekt. Wie würdest du denn das Auge verändern?



Warum stellt so ein Wobblerbau-Profi so viel komische Fragen? Entschuppen?:vik:

Ist nicht böse gemeint, musste nur herzlich lachen.|wavey:

Schau dir einfach das Video an welches gepostet wurde. Vielleicht hast Du es übersehen.

Bei den Augen kann man fertige 3D-Augen nehmen. Da gibt es neben den normalen auch etwas aufwendiger gestaltete Augen. Ansonsten ist handmade angesagt wie z.B. bei Solarfall. solarfallbaits.blogspot.com


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Warum stellt so ein Wobblerbau-Profi so viel komische Fragen? Entschuppen?



Sorry, hab so was halt noch nie gemacht. Aber man lernt ja nie aus! 

Ja das Video hab ich schon gesehen, aber vorstellen kann ich mir das mit der Fischhaut noch net so recht |kopfkrat
Aber es schein ja zu funktionieren.

Stimmt das so?
Dem Fisch die Haut abziehen und das Fleisch gut entfernen :q. Dann vorsichtig "waschen" beziehungsweise reinigen und zuschneiden. Im feuchten Zustand um den Wobblerrohling legen, fixiren und trocknen lassen. Dann aufkleben.

Ich kann mir das einfach nicht so recht vorstellen, dass da nichts "gammelt". Auch wenn der Wobbler anschließend versiegelt wird!

Hab mich mal an ein paar Augen in Photoshop versucht. Die hab ich nur ganz schnell gemacht! Ich denke, dass sich diese noch verbessern lassen. Wenn man die auf Hochglanz-Fotopapier druckt sieht das sicherlich auch net schlecht aus. Fast wie 3D Augen.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das einfach nicht so recht vorstellen, dass da nichts "gammelt". Auch wenn der Wobbler anschließend versiegelt wird!



Gut getrocknet gammelt da gar nichts mehr!  
Selbst Pilze brauchen Feuchtigkeit zum Wachstum.


----------



## Frosch38 (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja man kan mit Fischhaut und KO noch ganz andere Dinge machen. Einfach mal den Google anschmeißen und suchen. :m


----------



## workflow (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab popper gebaut...als eigenbau fehlten sie mir noch...
als ich einen darauf viele schöne barsche fangen sehen,
war mein ehrgeiz entfacht


----------



## diemai (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> ich hab popper gebaut...als eigenbau fehlten sie mir noch...
> als ich einen darauf viele schöne barsche fangen sehen,
> war mein ehrgeiz entfacht


 
.............sehr schön#6 , ...die Barsche lecken sich schon die Mäuler .

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen echt stark aus !!! #6

Werden den Barschen sicherlich schmecken 
Berichte uns doch bitte, ob sie fänging waren!

Grüße

wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Deep Down (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@workflow
Haken ran und los gehts!#6


----------



## workflow (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke!

muss die leider alle optimieren..hab mich verschätzt mit der bebleiung...das sind jetzt noch sinkende popper :-DDDD


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> danke!
> 
> muss die leider alle optimieren..hab mich verschätzt mit der bebleiung...das sind jetzt noch sinkende popper :-DDDD


 
Das ist ja ärgerlich#q , ....daher teste ich meine Köder meistens immer vor dem Bemalen .

Ein Popper braucht eigentlich kein Blei , .......außer eventuell , wenn er aus PVC oder Balsa ist , .....bei entsprechender Größe .

Welches Material hast du verwendet ?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## workflow (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

balsa...hab den zuvor gestestet...in der badewanne...
komischerweise am gewässer versinkt er :-(

hab jetzt mit dem dremel blei rausgefräst und mit der feinwaage kontrolliert...jetzt wird es stimmen ;-)


----------



## diemai (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



workflow schrieb:


> balsa...hab den zuvor gestestet...in der badewanne...
> komischerweise am gewässer versinkt er :-(
> 
> hab jetzt mit dem dremel blei rausgefräst und mit der feinwaage kontrolliert...jetzt wird es stimmen ;-)


 
..........na ja , ...Epoxy , Farbe und Folie wiegt ja auch noch 'was , .......auch ein eventuell verwendetes Vorfach , ......ärgerlich ist's schon !

                       Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe das WE genutzt um Wobbler und Co mit Epoxy zu versiegeln. Ein Jerk mit Fischhaut im ersten versuch.




Die Wobbler, der Firetiger ist aus Abachi die anderen 2 aus Pappelholz.




Und zum Schluß noch 2 Oberfächenköder sin auch beide aus Pappelholz.


----------



## don rhabano (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Thread lebt ja noch  ich übrigens auch.


----------



## west1 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



don rhabano schrieb:


> Der Thread lebt ja noch  ich übrigens auch.



Dann ists ja gut, wir hatten uns schon sorgen um dich gemacht.


----------



## diemai (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Sehr schöne Köder sind das geworden , Hut ab #6!

Wo bekommst du das Pappelholz her , ....sägst du Bäume um |kopfkrat:q?

Ich bin im Moment aber sowas von unlustig , 'was zu bauen , .......hab' schon seit Wochen Spinnerbauteile auf'fer Werkbank liegen , die wachsen schon langsam fest|bigeyes:q!

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Frosch38
> 
> Wo bekommst du das Pappelholz her , ....sägst du Bäume um |kopfkrat:q?
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hallo,

in Phlippsburg ist eine Sägewerk das fast nur Pappelholz verarbeitet.
Die Qualität ist sehr gut, es ist abgelagert, denn daraus werden Protesen gemacht.

Ab und zu hole ich mir dort ein paar Abfallstücke.

Vielleicht verschicken die auch einen Karton voll, einfach mal anfragen, ob gegen ein Entgeld Stücke zu haben sind.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## diemai (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Schoenwald

Danke für den Tip , Theodor , ......meine Frage war aber mehr so aus Neugier , ....... könnte das auch von einem hiesigen Holzhandel beziehen .

Hat von euch schon 'mal jemand Birke verwendet , ........hab' gelesen , das es sich nicht so gut für den Außenbereich eignet , ergo recht feuchtigkeitsempfindlich sein dürfte|kopfkrat ?

Schnitzen läßt es sich allerdings top , ...hab' neulich 'n paar dicke Äste am Teich gefunden und dann aus 'ner Astgabel 'ne Zwille geschnitzt , ....war freudig überrascht , so das ich es auch' mal für Wobbler probieren wollte(da liegen noch einige dicke Äste 'rum) .

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Pappelholz habe ich mir bei den Leuten besorgt die Brennholz machen. Die Scheite lass ich dann trocknen und säge sie dann in entsprechende Größen zu. Wenn irgendwo die Baumfäller unterwegs sind liegt ja auch immer was rum  |rolleyes.


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Das Pappelholz habe ich mir bei den Leuten besorgt die Brennholz machen. Die Scheite lass ich dann trocknen und säge sie dann in entsprechende Größen zu. Wenn irgendwo die Baumfäller unterwegs sind liegt ja auch immer was rum |rolleyes.


 
.............ist ja so auch billiger , ...sollte man echt immer 'drauf achten ,....auch bei Sturmschäden !

Bei uns am Elbe-Lübeck-Kanal ha'm sie vor Jahren viele der alten Pappeln vorsorglich umgehauen , da sie nicht mehr sturmsicher waren , ........hätte ich 'mal....|kopfkrat!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Schoenwald
> 
> Danke für den Tip , Theodor , ......meine Frage war aber mehr so aus Neugier , ....... könnte das auch von einem hiesigen Holzhandel beziehen .
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

ja kannst Du machen, beim Holzhändler kannst Du keine Abfall-Stücke bekommen.

Zum Thema Holz, vor einem Jahr war in jedem Baumarkt in meiner Nähe Apachi als Saunaleisten, jetzt hat es keiner mehr.
Jetz muss ich auch zum Holzhändler und leider auch eine größeres Stück kaufen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Frosch38 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sage nur dar Holzhändler ist ein guter Bekanter. :m


----------



## Deep Down (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch
Der Fischige sieht doch im Erstversuch schon schick aus! Die anderen aber auch!




diemai schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment aber sowas von unlustig , 'was zu bauen , .......hab' schon seit Wochen Spinnerbauteile auf'fer Werkbank liegen , die wachsen schon langsam fest|bigeyes:q!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Das nennt sich schöpferische Pause!


----------



## diemai (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das nennt sich schöpferische Pause!


 
.............ja , .......hab' auch schon wieder 'ne neue Idee zwecks Wobblern mit innenliegenden Roll-Gewichten zur Verbesserung der Wurfweite , .........aber bevor ich überhaupt damit starte , müssen erstmal die Spinner fertig|bigeyes|supergri!

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Frosch
> Das nennt sich schöpferische Pause!



so eine hab ich auch seit 8 monaten..
keine wobbs gebaut, keine fische gefangen.
wen´s interessiert: das treib ich so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0nN2Tt-ydM&feature=youtu.be

aber ich beobachte eure neuesten kreationen fast täglich und irgendwann wirds auch mich wieder packen.


----------



## Sola (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ich habe ein Problem und zwar: Ich habe mir eine Form aus Silikonkautschuk gebaut und mir einen Salmo Slider nachgegossen aus 2 K Epoxy und einen Leichtfüllstoff 1:1:3 war das Gemisch .

Nun wiegt der Prototyp so viel das er wie ein nasser Sack zu Boden sinkt .
Kann ich das Gemisch zum gießen auch anders anrühren z.B. mehr oder weniger Füllstoff damit er leichter wird ?
Hat da jemand erfahrung auf dem Gebiet?

Wäre echt gut wennd a jemand eine Idee hat .


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich sage nur dar Holzhändler ist ein guter Bekanter. :m



Hallo,

von wem?

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## davis (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ho!

So ich hab nach langer schöpferischer Pause auch mal wieder bissel was gebaut. Noch eine letzte Schicht Epoxid und dann kann es los gehen!
































Die Fotos sind nicht ganz so prall da mit dem Handy geknipst. 

greetz


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schicke teile#6 besonders der dritte von oben. frage : besteht da die möglichkeit eine bauanleitung  zubekommen  baue selber ,habe letztens Z wobbler nachgebaut   viele grüsse aus magdeburg kucki


----------



## diemai (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

Schicke Teile , deine Jerks #6!

Das Farbkleid des 2. Köders von oben erinnert mich an einen Jerk meines finnischen Bekannten Jio , den ich in meiner Ködertasche habe , ........saubere Sprüharbeit#6 !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> von wem?
> 
> ...



Tja in dem Fall von mir.:q 
@Davis schöne Jerks #6


----------



## davis (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

@Diemai: Zum 2. von oben...ich war ja nie ein Freund von weissen Ködern aber dann hat der Kollege 2 fette Fische
hintereinander auf nen schneeweiss-glitter Jerk gefangen 
und dann war klar ich brauch auch was in weiss in der Kiste

@diesdorfer-Kucki: Was willst du denn genau wissen? Hab ein paar der Schablonen selbst von lurebuilding.nl gezogen! Teilweise dann aber abgeändert, vergrößert oder verkleinert. Da kannst du mal gucken.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

intessant ist der 3. von oben -bebleiung, grösse, und vielleicht schablone kucki


----------



## davis (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kucki: Also im Prinzip ist das ein Squirrley Burt Nachbau. Nur hab ich den nun mehrfach abgewandelt nachdem ich nun die dritte Variante gebaut hab. Schablone hab ich davon keine da ich die Kontur immer von dem Vorgängermodell abgezeichnet habe. Kannst du aber auch bei nem normalen Burt abgreifen. Körperlänge sind glaub 21cm.
Ich mache halt den Kopf etwas breiter und die "Nase" ist nicht spitz sondern gerundet. Bei der ersten Serie war diese spitz wie beim Original und dann blieb das Epoxid schlecht darauf stehen. Die Folge war das ich beim ersten Test den Köder gegen nen Stein gejerkt hab und die "Nase" platt war. |rolleyes 
Außerdem runde ich die Flanken nicht so stark ab wie beim Original da ich den Eindruck habe er läuft dann stabiler geradeaus. Bebleiung hängt vom verwendeten Holz ab. Hab welche aus Kiefer, einen aus Buche und zwei aus Abachi gemacht. Das Gewicht wird nur an einem Punkt, unmittelbar hinter der vorderen Drillingsöse platziert. Der Köder sollte dann leicht kopflastig mit der "Senke" im Kopf unter Wasser stehen.


----------



## diemai (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

Hab' heut morgen 'mal ein kleine Video gemacht , ....die Umsetzung meiner letzten Wobbler-Idee , .......bin irgendwie von der Möglichkeit fasziniert , Wobbler zu bauen , die sich etwas weiter werfen lassen :q!

Werde das Teil jetzt erstmal zusammenkleben und am WE am Teich 'mal auf Wurfeigenschaften testen , .....zum Bemalen komme ich sowieso so bald nicht , ....aber falls ich zufrieden bin , könnten ja noch'n paar mehr Rohlinge folgen .

Sorry , kann jetzt nicht mehr schreiben , muß zur Schicht , ....bis dann , ....Gruß , diemai#h

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAUZ6jt59MI


----------



## Frosch38 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ganz große Kunst was du dir einfallen läst. Ich bin dieser Sprache zwar nicht so mächtig , aber das Prinzip ist verstanden und das Laufbild ist auch prima.  Und jetzt der Spass , Vorallem Stahlvorfach wegen den Badewannenhechten. |bigeyes:q
Wirklich TOP #6


----------



## diemai (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ganz große Kunst was du dir einfallen läst. Ich bin dieser Sprache zwar nicht so mächtig , aber das Prinzip ist verstanden und das Laufbild ist auch prima. Und jetzt der Spass , Vorallem Stahlvorfach wegen den Badewannenhechten. |bigeyes:q
> Wirklich TOP #6


 

...........dankeschön , ...hoffentlich funzt das auch mit dem weiter werfen:q!

Ich mache meine Vids immer auf Englisch , weil die weitaus meisten Zuschauer aus dem englischsprachigen Raum kommen , ist halt DIE internationale Sprache !

....und es gibt keine Hechte in meiner Badewanne |supergri, ...das Drahtvorfach hab ich da nur 'dran , weil ich gelegentlich auch 'mal Jerkbaits teste , ....auch in der Wanne verhängen diese sich gerne in der Schnur|supergri|supergri!

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (1. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Thema "Schweres Holz"
Öfters ist die Frage nach Holzsorten aufgetaucht, wenn der Wobbler ein hohes Eigengewicht haben soll.
Leider war mein Buchsbaum - der über 50 Jahre alt war - so stark von den Raupen des Buchsbaumzündlers befallen, dass ich ihn abgesägt habe (Gift will ich im Nutzgarten nicht verwenden).

Beim zersägen der Äste habe ich festgestellt, dass das Holz sehr fest und schwer ist, es geht im Wasser schnell unter.

Wer schweres und festes Holz benötigt, der Buchsbaum hat es.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Frosch38 (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Buchsbaum - der über 50 Jahre alt


Guter Tipp aber die Wartezeit bis zur Fällung , dann sind wir im Rolator am Wasser. :m


----------



## Schxxnwxld (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Guter Tipp aber die Wartezeit bis zur Fällung , dann sind wir im Rolator am Wasser. :m



... Du brauchst nicht erst im Gartenmarkt einen Busch kaufen und warten bis er groß ist.

Das Holz gibt es auch fertig zu kaufen, Du musst überhaupt nicht auf das Buchsbaumholz warten.
Sondern nur bis Du die Euronen dafür zusammen hast, weil das Holz sehr teuer ist.

Auch wenn ich meine Wobbler anders mache, habe ich mir alle dickeren Stücke zum trocknen geschält.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## -Willy- (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Wobblerprofis,

inspiriert von euren Anleitungen und von der Notwendigkeit des (Nach)baus eines Meerforellenwobblers mit Eigenaktion und guten Wurfeigenschaften hab ich mich ans Werk gemacht. Schaut selbst:

Hier Bilder Vom Bau des Köders:

Erstellen einer Gussform aus Elektiker-Gips und einer Peperonipackung (ALDI)

Erst die Unterseite gießen, dann die Oberseite

Die Köder und die Formen müssen Eingefettet werden damit nichts zusammenklebt. Leider habe ich dies beim Aussgießen mit Epoxy nicht zu genüge beachtet (wollte die Form möglichst identisch hinbekommen) und musste diese daher zerstören um an die Köder zu kommen...

Die Bebleiung hier war etwas zu leicht und zu weit vorne, hab später noch einmal nachgebleit.

Beim Herausnehmen der Köder aus der Form habe ich keine Bilder gemacht, da es ein Fehlschlag war und das Epoxy in den Gips eingedrungen ist. Nach einiger Fummelei konnte ich die Köder vom Gips befreien und bin mit einem Bekannten ans Wasser gefahren un den Lauf zu testen. Mit folgendem Ergebniss:


----------



## -Willy- (2. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier die Schilderung was am Wasser passiert ist, ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht...

1. Wurf Orginalköder -> Wurfweite und Lauf feststellen.
2. Nachbau angehängt und Lauf an der Rutenspitze getestet. Ergebniss: Er läuft bescheiden

Dann das Unglaubliche: Erster Auswurf mit dem neuen Köder -> Biss! Ein mittlerer Dorsch der wieder schwimmen durfte.

2. Wurf, jaja, werfen lies sich der Köder passabel nur... Absinkphase -> Biss!

ein Vernünftiger Bursche den ich auch verwertet habe ;P

3. Wurf -> Biss! Der durfte auch wieder rein.

Unglaublich! 3 Würfe 3 Fänge mit einem noch unbemalten selbstgegossenen Köder. 

Das Wobblerbau-Virus hat mich nun zu 100% Angesteckt

Grüße 
Willy


----------



## diemai (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ -Willy-

Herzlich Willkommen hier im AB und in diesem Thread , .........das ist ja schon 'mal 'ne Hausnummer , mit'nem neuen und unbemalten Köder gleich erfolgreich zu sein ,......Petri Heil #6!

Kenne mich mit Mefo-Wobblern nicht besonders gut aus , ......aber die Modelle , die du da abgeformt hast , erinnern mich stark an ein , zwei Hecht/Muskie-Ködermodelle , die ich kenne , ....könntest du mir vielleicht den Modellnamen verraten ?

Der Lauf müßte so wellenförmig sein , ohne eigentlich zu wobbeln , ...... oder(von oben gesehen) ?

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr interessant! Ich finde es spitze, wie du das gemacht hast. Ich bin zZ auch daran gewisse Wobbler abzuformen, aber mit einer anderen Technik.

Was mich jetzt nur interessiert, mit was hast du die Köder gefüllt bzw. was ist das für ein Material, was du zum Füllen verwendet hast?

Hast du zur Füllung noch ein Art Füllstutzen reingefräst?

Boah das interessiert mich jetzt echt 

Ich komme leider z Z nicht so recht zum Bauen, aber deine Variante interessiert mich brennend!

Edit:
Jetzt habe ich noch einmal richtig gelesen...du hast mit Epoxy verfüllt!? Das schwimmt oO!? ok....ähm gibt es da nicht noch eine andere Variante als so? Kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## -Willy- (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin und Danke,

@diemai: Die Köder sind "Biedron Power Cast" -werden leider nicht mehr hergestellt (hab meine aus der Restekiste vom Händler) und sind normalerweise für ca. 8€ leider etwas zu schlecht verarbeitet/überteuert. Die Lauf- und Wurfeingenschaften finde ich jedoch unerreicht.

Der (Orginal) Köder Wobbelt bei langsamer führung und Flankt beim Absinken an gestraffter Schnur. Leider hab ich bei meinen 8(!) gekauften Modellen nur einen dabei der bei mittlerer bis schneller Führung immer noch schön wobbelt. Die Anderen flanken zu weit hin und her (niederfrequent)

Kannst Du mir die Modellnamen der Hechtköder verraten und evl. wie die bebleit werden?

@allegoric: Das sind sinkende Wobbler, der Kleine wiegr 16gr und der Große 21. Gefüllt sind die mit 2K Epoxy (war im Angebot) Beim Füllen hab ich in die Form 2 Löcher reingebohrt (Epoxy rein -> Luft raus) Vergießen dauert aber sehr lange, deshalb hab ich mir in der Apotheke für ein paar Cent eine Spritze mit dicker Nadel besorgt. In Zukunft gibts bei mir "Injection Molding" :g

Grüße
Willy


----------



## diemai (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ -Willy-

Vielen Dank für die Info , ......ich hatte da an den "Pig" Jerkbait gedacht :

http://www.pikeshop.de/images/thumbnail/produkte/xlarge/pb001/pb001_15_hotpike_org1280.jpg

Wie der allerdings bebleit ist , kann ich nicht sagen .

Das zweite Modell ist ein Eigenbau nach Buchvorlage von mir , ...der "Sick Sucker" (oben auf'm Bild):

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/gallerysicksucker.html

Dieser Köder ist unbebleit , wird an der Oberfläche wie ein Stickbait geführt , bei schnellerem , permanenten Einholen taucht er auf ca. 0,5m ab und kommt in einer Wellenline herein .

Muß jetzt zur Schicht , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (3. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen
hier hab ich jetzt mal ein paar Rohlinge die ich letzte Nacht gemacht habe! 
schöne Grüße
PS:
den bauchigen Jerk im Bild (links oben)hab ich ne schlankheitskur im Schraubstock verpasst nun reichen um die 20 gramm Blei aus um ihn auf Tauchstation zu schicken, vorherh hatten über 80gramm nicht ausgereicht!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> hier hab ich jetzt mal ein paar Rohlinge die ich letzte Nacht gemacht habe!



Wie lange hast du denn für die gebraucht?  Des ist ja ne ganze Menge. Lass mich raten ... das war eine Nachtschicht! 

Die Formen sehen sehr interessant aus. Bin gespannt wie die Wobbler laufen.

Ich versuche grad den Slim Dog Pop nachzubauen. Das ist ein Oberflächenwobber. Der Rohling ist soweit fertig und schon weiß grundiert.

Desweiteren hab ich mich mal an einer 20cm langen und 3-teiligen Hechtskulptur versucht. Auch die habe ich bereits mit weißer Farbe grundiert.


----------



## west1 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du denn für die gebraucht?  Des ist ja ne ganze Menge. Lass mich raten ... das war eine Nachtschicht!


Zwei bis drei Stunden schätz ich mal. 



> Desweiteren hab ich mich mal an einer 20cm langen und 3-teiligen Hechtskulptur versucht. Auch die habe ich bereits mit weißer Farbe grundiert.



Der sieht gut aus! #6#6


----------



## Pudel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo 
also so 3-4 h hab ich für alle gebraucht.
Leider hab ich einen Fehler gemacht.
Ich hätte die Platte vor dem zurechtschnitzen pressen sollen. Jetzt wenn die Rohlinge fertig sind wird es sehr schwer da sie sich beim pressen verwinden! Das heist dann nochmal nach arbeiten und sie werden alle kleiner!
Werd mir die Platten vor dem nächsten Rohlingbau pressen lassen dann gehts besser! 

PS: Bei gepressten Platten wird weniger sehr viel weniger Blei benötigt!:vik:


----------



## west1 (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Ich hätte die Platte vor dem zurechtschnitzen pressen sollen. Jetzt wenn die Rohlinge fertig sind wird es sehr schwer da sie sich beim pressen verwinden! Das heist dann nochmal nach arbeiten und sie werden alle kleiner!
> Werd mir die Platten vor dem nächsten Rohlingbau pressen lassen dann gehts besser!
> 
> PS: Bei gepressten Platten wird weniger sehr viel weniger Blei benötigt!:vik:



Pressen? #c|kopfkrat
Was sind das für PUR Hartschaumplatten die man pressen muss, Styrodur?


----------



## Pudel (4. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sind Platten aus dem Wohnmobil bau. Diese haben geringe lufteinschlüsse die durch das pressen verschwinden oder so!
Auf jeden fall brauche ich nach dem pressen nur noch ein drittel an blei!
Und es lässt sich super mit kuttermesser und schleifpapier bearbeiten!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo
> Leider hab ich einen Fehler gemacht.
> Ich hätte die Platte vor dem zurechtschnitzen pressen sollen. Jetzt wenn die Rohlinge fertig sind wird es sehr schwer da sie sich beim pressen verwinden! Das heist dann nochmal nach arbeiten und sie werden alle kleiner!



Ärgerlich! Aber wie sagt man so schön ... aus Fehlern lernt man 
Aber dann gibt es halt mal eine Reihe von Mini-Wobblern 



Pudel schrieb:


> das sind Platten aus dem Wohnmobil bau



Könntest du mir sagen wie das Material genau heißt oder wo bekommst du des? Denn dann würde ich mir auch mal solches besorgen und das mal mit diesem Material versuchen.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

was haltet ihr denn davon so was hier zu bemalen? ich habe nicht so viel werkzeug und hab immer probleme gehabt schöne formen für wobbler hinzubekommen und habe jetzt das gefunden. http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?adpos...111&_nkw=lures+unpainted&_arr=1&LH_AvailTo=77


----------



## allegoric (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ist ja der Reiz des Wobblerbau's weg. Da brauche ich auch keine zu bauen....


----------



## diemai (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Da ist ja der Reiz des Wobblerbau's weg. Da brauche ich auch keine zu bauen....


 

Finde ich auch , .......außerdem ist die Qualität solcher Dinger oft bescheiden(dünndrähtige Ösen , mangelhafte Verklebungen) .

Wenn ich selber schnitze , dann weiß ich , was ich hab' , .....kann außerdem die Köder individuell meinen Wünschen und Bedürfnissen anpassen !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Davon halte auch ich nichts! schließe da mich euch beiden voll und ganz an. Schließlich baue ich meine Wobbler ja auch selber, weil ich mir Köder bauen will, die genau meinen Anforderungen gerecht werden. Außerdem macht da ja auch Spaß sich seine Wobbler selber zu bauen, von Anfang bis Ende und nicht nur so "halbe Dinger". Es sollen ja selbst gemacht Wobbler sein und nicht nur irgendwelche selbst angemalte Industrierohlinge. Aber das ist jedermanns Sache und halt meine Meinung dazu.
Ich meine wenn du dran Spaß hast, die Wobbler was taugen und ganz wichtig! auch fängig sind, dann kannst du das ja so machen ... Aber für mich wäre das wie schon gesagt nichts.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (6. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mir jetzt heute auf eure heftige Kritik an meiner Idee hin erstmal eine balsholzplatte 100x10x2cm gekauft, sowie edelstahldraht 0,6mm und alublech. ich werde es einfach mal versuchen. als anleitung für meine ersten wobbler werde ich die anleitung von BONDEX nehmen: http://www.anglerkiste.blogspot.de/2007/01/wobblerbauseminar.html
sowie ei Video von Peter biedron, welches ich eben gerade gefunden habe(ist etwas anstrengend seinem Deutsch zuzuhören, aber sehr interessant):http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPK0-qOPjzg&feature=related
ich werde euch dan in wenigen tagen mal meine ersten ergebnisse vorstellen. es solle forellewobbler werden!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (7. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gute Entscheidung!  Das mit der heftigen Kritik war nicht so gemeint ... Die Anleitung ist nicht schlecht und das Video ist auch sehr gut. Wenn deine Wobbler allerdings nicht gleich von Anfang an so aussehen wie die in dem Video oder auf der Internetseite dann mach dir keinen Kopf  Meine ersten 3 Wobbler waren auch nicht grad der "Renner".
http://u.jimdo.com/www54/o/s33a81e891211cb9c/img/i8867480afd577e26/1339697650/std/image.jpg
Die hatten einen total beschissenen Lauf und sahen auch nicht grad schön aus.

Balsa holz kannst du verwenden. Ich nehme allerdings lieber Abachi, wovon ich aber auch immer mehr abkomme und zu den heimischen Hölzern übergehe (wegen Tropenholz-Problematik).
Anfangs wirst du auch mit ganz wenigen Utensilien auskommen. Wenn dich aber das Wobblerbaufieber angesteckt hat wird sich dein Fundus an Werkzeugen und Materialen schnell erweitern. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung  

Ich kann dir das Buch "Wobbler – Topmodelle im Eigenbau" von Hans Nordin nur empfehlen.
http://u.jimdo.com/www54/o/s33a81e891211cb9c/img/i37c16c5c7b7603b1/1342285577/std/image.jpg
Dieses Buch ist überaus zu empfehlen, weil es Anfängern alle Grundlagen des Wobblerbaus vermittelt und Anleitung zum Nachbau von Markenwobblern beinhaltet. Aber auch für Fortgeschrittene ist es klasse um neue Ideen zu bekommen und seine Wobbler immer weiter zu verbessern.

Bin gespannt auf deine Ergebnisse! Kannst ja auch kurze Zwischenberichte geben.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe gestern abend mal den ersten wobbler fertig geschnitzt und eine drahtachse eingelegt, aber vergessen die tauchschaufel einzukleben, wird wohl ein Jerkbait werden!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (8. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das macht nichts. Den Schaufelschlitz kannst du auch noch im Nachhinein sägen. Du musst dabei nur aufpassen, dass du die Drahtachse nicht ansägst. Eine zweite Möglichkeit wäre, dass du die Schaufel nicht in einem Schlitz verklebst, sondern mit Schrauben und Kleber an dem Wobbler befestigst.
Das Einfachste wäre wie du schon gesagt hast einfach einen Jerkbait daraus zu machen. Aber wie schon gesagt ... den "Wobbler " musst du noch nicht "aufgeben" .
Ich bin mir sicher, dass du beim nächsten Wobbler auch an die Schaufel denkst! 

Ich habe im übrigen auch mal weider 8 neue Wobbler und Popper gebaut. Darunter auch einen Zalt-Nachbau. Wenn sie fertig sind (bemalt sind sie schon), dann werde ich vielleicht ein paar Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (8. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habs gelöst. rechts und links neben der Drahtachse einen spaltgamacht und in die Tauchschaufel auch einen spalt gemacht(mittig), so dass ich die tauchschuafel noch draufstecken konnte. wenn er irgendwann mal nen fisch fängt reichts. dann hat er seinen dienst getan! aber davor werde ich ihn bis zum ziel durch wasser und kraut "KNECHTEN"


----------



## Bondex (8. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oh gleich sind 700 Seiten voll...
Schöne Sachen habt Ihr da zusammengeschraubt!!!


----------



## Frosch38 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bondex schön das du auch mal vorbeischaust. :m


----------



## Pudel (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Pike-Piekser 
du hast das *MEISTER* vor Werke vergessen!!

Richtig Tolle Dinger RESPEKT!:vik:


----------



## Pike-Piekser (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank dir|supergri
Ich will nicht so auf den Schlamm hauen. Aber freut mich, dass sie dir gefallen.
In  den letzten Tagen gab es auch ein paar gute Fische auf die Köder. Sie fangen also auch


----------



## Naghul (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr sehr schöne köder peiki, wie immer :m:m:m


----------



## zanderfreak14 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habt schöne Köder gebaut, aber in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr so viel.
Nicht schlapp machen|director:!

Hier mal ein alter auf den ich Vorgestern nen Hecht gefangen hab

meine letzten 8

und ein Swimbait den ich angefangen hab  

nun ein paar Fragen: ich hab immer so harten stahldraht benutzt den man nur sehr schwer biegen konnte und jetzt hat er an einem wobbler noch leicht angefangen zu rosten.
Könntet ihr mir verraten wo ihr euren rostfreien V2a Draht her habt?
Der swimbait ist aus Kiefer kann ich da Ösen einkleben oder soll ich da nen durchgehendes Drahtsystem bauen, was mir in dem fall als zu kompliziert vorkommt. 
Wie sollte der swimbait eigentlich im wasser stehen, wagerecht, kopf nach unten, kopf nach oben? Sollte ein swimmbait schwimmen , sinken, schweben oder hängt das vom Einsatzbereich ab?


----------



## Frosch38 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ zanderfreak14 schick die werden fangen #6
@ Pike-Piekser Na Toll und wo kann man dann deine Werke bestaunen. Dann muß ich wohl zu dir kommen. :m


----------



## Jose (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> ...
> Ich darf hier leider keine Bilder meiner Köder mehr posten. Ein User hat mich angeschwärzt und die Admins haben meinen letzten Post gelöscht, inkl. Verwarnung.


*
ist schon erstaunlich, wie du eine klare ansage nicht verstehst. es ging um den link auf dein verkaufsportal. 
hat erstmal gar nichts mit deinen bildern zu tun.

wäre nett, wenn du das richtigstellst, um hier nicht weiteren verwarnungsträchtigen diskussionen über Mod-entscheidungen vorschub zu leisten.

*
und dass dich "ein user angeschwärzt" habe, nein, mein lieber, das fällt uns Mods schon auf, wenn man  derart dreist gegen die akzeptierten AB-regeln verstößt.*
*


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zudem werden Modentscheidungen nicht öffentlich diskutiert.


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@zanderfreak14: Die Boardsuche hat Ergebnisse für dich. Die Drahtfrage wurde schon oft diskutiert. Schau mal bei bei ebay (oder erst hier) nach Edelstahldraht!  

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## zanderfreak14 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär: Danke wegen des Drahtes!

hab eine Andeutung gefunden, dass ein Swimbait Schwanzlastig sein sollte, so mach ichs dann

ich kleb die ösen warscheinlich ein, wird schon halten bei Kiefer


----------



## diemai (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

..........oha , ......da fühlte sich aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten |kopfkrat|supergri!


----------



## west1 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..........oha , ......da fühlte sich aber jemand auf den Schlips getreten |kopfkrat|supergri!



und wundert sich auch noch das er erwischt wurde bei der ganzen Werbung....#c


----------



## diemai (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> und wundert sich auch noch das er erwischt wurde bei der ganzen Werbung....#c


 
..............ja , Hubert , .....aber das meinte ich eigentlich weniger , .......sondern , das kritische Beiträge entfernt wurden .

Ich kenne das schon von Kommentaren auf meiner Telekom-Seite , .......ich sage einfach 'mal das , wer behauptet , das in Deutschland Meinungsfreiheit herrscht(wie es in der Verfassung steht) , einfach lügt !

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Ein letztes Mal zur Klarstellung!

Es wurden keine kritischen Beiträge entfernt sondern Unwahrheiten und Diskussionen über Modentscheidungen!

Mit ersterem ist niemandem geholfen und letzteres wird nicht geduldet!

Darum ab jetzt zurück zum Thema Wobbler!*


----------



## diemai (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> *Ein letztes Mal zur Klarstellung!*
> 
> *Es wurden keine kritischen Beiträge entfernt sondern Unwahrheiten und Diskussionen über Modentscheidungen!*


 
............ach so , ...wenn das soooo ist|kopfkrat !

................kam mir immer schon so vor , das ich blöd bin|kopfkrat !

                             Gruß , diemai|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das hast jetzt du gesagt.:m

Aber lass gut sein.

Hier soll es um Wobblerbau gehen....|wavey:


----------



## bernie (20. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das hast jetzt du gesagt.:m
> 
> Aber lass gut sein.
> 
> Hier soll es um Wobblerbau gehen....|wavey:



.... was es ja "eigentlich" auch seit Jahren macht....


----------



## Naghul (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wasn hier los, kaum bin ich mal paar tage net da und dann gehts ab, verdammt |supergri

habt euch wieder alle lieb. fände es nur schade, das gute wobblerbauer hier nichts mehr posten, weil es umstimmigkeiten gab und sie jetzt sauer sind :c

also weiter posten im rahmen der richtlinien.

grüße


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://fishnfiction.blogspot.de/

Dort wird aktuell der Bau einer Wärmekammer für das Köderkarussel beschrieben. Auch sind die Köderaufnahmen am Karussell interessant.

 Etwaige kommerzielle Angebote habe ich auf der Seite nicht entdecken können#h


----------



## Frosch38 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär nicht schlecht was du gefunden hast 
und dein Kommentar also |rolleyes


----------



## Deep Down (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Köderkarusell ist sogar mit Kugellagern ausgestattet!|bigeyes


----------



## diemai (21. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> http://fishnfiction.blogspot.de/
> 
> 
> Etwaige kommerzielle Angebote habe ich auf der Seite nicht entdecken können#h


 
......ich auch nicht , ......bin , wie schon erwähnt , wohl etwas zu unbedarft dazu , irgendetwas richtig zu verifizieren|kopfkrat:q!

                                Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kurze Info zu Edelstahldraht. Es wurden hier ja schon verschiedene Händler von ebay vorgestellt und für gut befunden. Nun möchte ich an dieser Stelle eine Ergänzung machen. Heute habe ich Edelstahldraht in 1m Stücken sowie auch als Kringel gewickelt bekommen. Die geraden Stücke sollen den Spinnerbau vereinfachen, dass spart das geradebiegen. Aber zum Achsenbau eignet er sich auch. Das wichtigste: Er ist nicht zu hart, sondern lässt sich schön leicht verarbeiten. Eine Korrektur der Öse ist so immer noch möglich. Verkäufername ist in diesem Fall: suge2011

http://stores.ebay.de/suge2011?_trksid=p4340.l2563

PS: Zur Zeit wohl die einzige Quelle in ebay die nicht riesen Mengen anbietet oder "Angelzubehör"-Preise nimmt. Von den alten bekannten Verkäufern sehe ich zur Zeit keine Angebote.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## GFT (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär
Danke für den Tipp.
Faire Drahtpreise.
Ich habe bestellt.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Pudel (23. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute
am 2-4. September werd ich mit nem Kollegen meine Rohlinge lakieren bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt. 
Werd vorher noch ungespritzte Rohlinge Fotografieren und sie zum besten geben! 

schöne Grüße
:vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (24. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär guter TIPP hab aber noch fast 2 m aber wenn die weg sind #6


----------



## Frosch38 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frage
Welchen Kleber benutzt ihr, wenn ihr Handelsübliche Alufolie auf Holz bzw. Hartschaumkörper kleben wollt. Das Aluklebeband habe ich, möchte aber auch mit Alufolie weiterarbeiten.


----------



## diemai (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Frage
> Welchen Kleber benutzt ihr, wenn ihr Handelsübliche Alufolie auf Holz bzw. Hartschaumkörper kleben wollt. Das Aluklebeband habe ich, möchte aber auch mit Alufolie weiterarbeiten.


 
...........Sprühkleber , .....dauert aber elend lange , bevor er trocknet .


http://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/uhu-...-200-ml.html?gclid=CJrfzbapjbICFcJI3god13AAzw


................jedenfalls dieser hier !

                              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
da ich ab Sonntag anfange meine Wobbler und Jerks zu lakieren wollt ich euch mal fragen welche Farbe für Barsche unschlagbar ist? 
Gibt es überhapt eine Farbe bzw. Farbkombi die ihr empfehlen könnt???

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich ab Sonntag anfange meine Wobbler und Jerks zu lakieren wollt ich euch mal fragen welche Farbe für Barsche unschlagbar ist?
> Gibt es überhapt eine Farbe bzw. Farbkombi die ihr empfehlen könnt???
> 
> ...



Woher soll ich wissen was an deinem Gewässer angesagt ist?#h

Barschmuster geht bei mir immer, egal ob Bergsee oder Moorsee.

Betrachte es doch mal von einer anderen Seite: Wie sind deine Möglichkeiten? Ich meine die Farbauswahl und deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten. Vielleicht macht es mehr Sinn mit einfachen Mustern wie nen Red-Head oder ähnlichen anzufangen. Farbige Akzente wie Streifen und Punkte können im nächsten Schritt folgen. 

Gruß


----------



## Frosch38 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........Sprühkleber , .....dauert aber elend lange , bevor er trocknet .http://www.esska.de/esska_de_s/uhu-...-200-ml.html?gclid=CJrfzbapjbICFcJI3god13AAzw
> Gruß , diemai#h



Danke wird bis zum Winter hoffentlich trocken sein. :m


----------



## diemai (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Danke wird bis zum Winter hoffentlich trocken sein. :m


 

............nee , ........so lange nu' auch nich':m!

                  Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich ab Sonntag anfange meine Wobbler und Jerks zu lakieren wollt ich euch mal fragen welche Farbe für Barsche unschlagbar ist?
> Gibt es überhapt eine Farbe bzw. Farbkombi die ihr empfehlen könnt???
> 
> ...


 
Barsch-Designs sind immer gut , da die Biester kannibalistisch veranlagt sind .

Ist das Gewässer allerdings sehr trübe , darf die Grundfarbe auch hell sein , ....Hauptsache , 'n paar dunkle Streifen sind drauf !

Weißfisch-Designs würd' ich aber auch nicht vernachlässigen .

                           Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (30. August 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Hallo
> da ich ab Sonntag anfange meine Wobbler und Jerks zu lakieren wollt ich euch mal fragen welche Farbe für Barsche unschlagbar ist?
> Gibt es überhapt eine Farbe bzw. Farbkombi die ihr empfehlen könnt???
> 
> ...



auf jeden fall nen oragen bauch. das geht richtig ab bei barschen und forellen.


----------



## SesteR (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Beim lackieren meines ersten Wobblers, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen den mal hier im Forum zu zeigen und bin dadurch auf diesen Fred gestoßen. Hier kann man ja richtig was lernen, aber durch 700 Seiten muss man auch erstmal durch. Also hier mein erster (fast) fertiger Oberflächenköder.





Ich habe vor den Wobbler noch mit Epoxitharz zu lackieren. Kann ich dafür einen 2k Kleber für Glas von Patex nehmen?

Gruß SesteR


----------



## diemai (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ SesteR

...........herzlich willkommen hier im Thread bei den Bastelverrückten |supergri!

Epoxidkleber ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Notlösung , ......meistens vergilbt er nach einiger Zeit , und der Köder sieht dann nicht mehr so schön aus(tut deiner übrigens#6).

Ich habe das auch noch nie gemacht . 

Viele Leute hier benutzen Epoxy von 

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/

...........aber vor dieser Anschaffung solltest du überlegen , ob du beim Hobby bleiben willst , ...wegen einem Köder lohnt es nicht , .......außerdem ist das Zeug nicht unbegrenzt lange haltbar .

Für langsam aushärtendes Epoxy brauchst du auch ein Köderrad , damit du dann keine Lecknasen auf deinen Wobbels bekommst .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen! Ich bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub und hab gedacht ich melde mich hier mal wieder. In Frankreich konnte ich viele schöne Fische landen und habe natürlich auch einiges zu erzählen. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, dann werde ich auch mal berichten.

Dein Wobbler sieht echt klasse aus SesteR! Jetzt muss er nur noch gut laufen und auch Fische Fangen!  Wegen dem Epoxy ... ein Schutzlack darf auf keinen Fall fehlen! Oder der Wobbler geht sehr schnell kaputt. Ob du diesen einen Glas Kleber nehmen kannst weis ich nicht genau. Könnte mir aber gut vorstellen, dass dieser zu hart ist, also möglicherweise von einem Hecht Risse bekommt. Auch solltest du die Härtezeit beachten und schauen, dass der Kleber klar ist und dies im Wasser auch bleibt. Ich würde einfach mal ein Teststück machen ... Wäre ja schade, wenn du dir diesen schönen Wobbler dadurch versaust!!!


----------



## SesteR (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wobblerbau-jw und diemai

Danke fürs Lob |supergri

Also das mit dem Glaskleber ist wohl nicht die beste Idee. 
Das mit dem Epoxy wird dann wohl doch ein bisschen aufwendiger als gedacht, aber da werde ich mich schon reinfuchsen.
Was ist denn von dem hier zu halten...
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/886604/5-Minuten-Epoxyd-Harz-200-g/SHOP_AREA_14780&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

Eine Conrad Filale (Bonn) ist bei mir um die Ecke und die Menge ist ach nicht so riesig?

Gruß SesteR


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SesteR schrieb:


> @ wobblerbau-jw und diemai
> 
> Danke fürs Lob |supergri
> 
> ...



Das ist super. Es vergilbt nicht! Dieses benutzen die meisten hier. Zum Ösen einkleben und auch um kleine Wobbler zu versiegeln. Ein bisschen Übung gehört aber dazu, da es recht schnell fest wird.


----------



## SesteR (2. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an, und üben muss ich noch so einiges... aber ich bleib dran #6

Gruß SesteR


----------



## Pudel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hallo zusammen
jetzt hab ich meine ersten fertig!
Der Testlauf als sie noch weiß waren ( die im ersten Bild) war schon mal ein erfolg. konnte 2 Hechte damit fabgen.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die letzte lackschicht dann wären sie fertig!! 

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Deep Down (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				Pudel schrieb:
			
		

> Der Testlauf als sie noch weiß waren ( die im ersten Bild) war schon mal ein erfolg. konnte 2 Hechte damit fabgen.
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die letzte lackschicht dann wären sie fertig!!
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Oli



Na, wenn das beim Probelauf schon so los geht! Dann hau die letzte Lackschicht drauf und ab dafür!


----------



## Pudel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieviele Lackschichten könnt ihr empfehlen?? reichen 3-4 mal aus??

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sollten das auf dem 4. Bild zalts werden?
 interessante dekors


----------



## Pudel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Yep sind mir aber etwas misslungen!
Beim nächsten mal wird der Körper definitif breiter und das Ende nicht zu lange! Aber für´s "erste mal" bin ich zufrieden!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn se fangen ist doch alles in ordnung. wie und warum der hecht gebissen hat, fragt doch nachher eh keiner. und wenn er nur deinen "superschönen"  Köder mobben wollte.


----------



## Pudel (3. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 ja klar solange si fangen is alles ok. 
Doch fürs Auge dürfen sie auch was sein ist alles nur ne sache der Übung, dann wird das schon! #h


----------



## Pudel (4. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das muntere basteln kann weiter gehen hab meine nächsten 30 Rohlinge fertig! Werd mich heute Nacht mal daran machen die Achsen ein zu kleben! :m


----------



## CarpCrakc (4. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habs mir nich so einfach vorgestellt  hab den ersten Crank jetzt zumindest mal gefeilt und geschliffen  muss unbedingt eine Achse rein ?


----------



## Pudel (4. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich persönlich finde dass so ne Achse einfach besser hält als ne schrauböse( Wobei ich auch schon welche verbaut habe)
Wenn die Schrauböse gut verklebt ist denk ich dass sie schon auch viel aushält!
Dennoch bevorzuge ich die Achse aus Schweißdraht!
Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit der eine nicht von Äpfeln und der andere von Birnen erzählt, bitte drückt Euch etwas besser aus. Von welchem Material spricht ihr. Wo was wie hält wurde hier schon 1000 mal besprochen. Suchen hilft.

Auf die Kürze: Bei Balsa-Holz, Styrodur und PUR-Hartschaum ist eine durchgehende Achse unumgänglich.


----------



## diemai (5. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Damit der eine nicht von Äpfeln und der andere von Birnen erzählt, bitte drückt Euch etwas besser aus. Von welchem Material spricht ihr. Wo was wie hält wurde hier schon 1000 mal besprochen. Suchen hilft.
> 
> Auf die Kürze: Bei Balsa-Holz, Styrodur und PUR-Hartschaum ist eine durchgehende Achse unumgänglich.


 

|good:|good:|good:

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## raetzrico (5. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle eischließlich der neu dazugekommenen "Bastlverrückten"#h

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein paar Bilder von mir. Ich hatte ja schon vor längerer Zeit neue Köder angekündigt. Aber im Moment ist halt nicht so viel Zeit gewesen.
Die 4 Jerk´s sind ca.12 cm lang bei knapp 40 Gramm.
Sie sind tatsächlich alle knapp auftreibend geworden 
und laufen prima.


----------



## raetzrico (5. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und hier noch drei Ködernachbauten mit Twisterschwanz.
Körperlänge 14cm +Twisterschwanz. Gewicht zwischen 
54 und 58 Gramm langsam sinkend. 
Die gefallen mir ganz gut ich muß nur mal probieren wie man die am besten animiert.|kopfkrat

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## Pudel (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Teile Enrico!!!!

Ich werd meine fertigen am Sonntag mit 2 Kollegen Testen!! Bilder, sollten wir was fangen, zeig ich dann! :vik:

Schöne Grüße 
Oli


----------



## Frosch38 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen wirklich gut aus Lob #6#6#6


----------



## Pudel (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab da mal noch ne Frage?

Wo stellt ihr Bilder der Fänge mit Eigenbau Wobblern ein? Oder behaltet ihr die für euch??
Hier scheint mit nicht die passende Seite dafür zu sein leider hab ich auch in der suche nichts gefunden?!
Gibt es denn überhaupt schon ein Thema z.B. Fänge mit self made Wobblern

|wavey: Grüße


----------



## diemai (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ raetzrico

Ich sehe , das du auch den guten , alten Borstenpinsel bemüht hast , ........echt guter Malstil , ..tolle Jerks !

Was für Farben hast du benutzt , ...etwa auch wie ich Modellbaufarben , .....die Töne kommen mir bekannt vor?

                 Hut ab#6#6#6 , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal noch ne Frage?
> 
> Wo stellt ihr Bilder der Fänge mit Eigenbau Wobblern ein? Oder behaltet ihr die für euch??
> Hier scheint mit nicht die passende Seite dafür zu sein leider hab ich auch in der suche nichts gefunden?!
> ...


 
Hier is'ser , ...der Trööd :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115271

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (7. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die promte Antwort!!

Schöne Grüße!!


----------



## Endmin (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute, hab vorhin angefangen meinen ersten eigenen Wobbler zu bauen.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, wie und wo kommt die Bebleiung hin?
Das grün markierte wird der Haken und das rote die Bebleiung.
Passt das ungefähr oder worauf muss ich achten? Hab da gar keine Erfahrung... ;+
Also Schaufel verwende ich denke ich mal eine aus Aluminium. Der Wobbler ist 12cm lang und 2,5cm hoch.











gruß Tim


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,
mit der Bebleiung musst Du ein bisschen spielen. Je nach größe und Art der Schaufel. Ich würde die Bebleiung zwischen Tauchschaufel und Mitte setzten. Vielleicht auch 2 Punkte direkt links und rechts von der mittleren Hakenöse. Aber probieren geht über studieren...

Gruß


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit der erste Wobbler eines neuen Modells gut läuft, muss man mit einigen wobblern herumprobieren. Nur sehr selten läuft ein neuer Wobbler von Anfang an so wie man es sich wünscht. Irgendwann bekommtbman auch ein Gefühl für die verschiedenen Parameter: wo kommt das Blei hin, wie viel Blei, welche Schaufel, die Form des Wobblers, ... So wie du das mit dem Blei angezeichnet hast siehts nicht schlecht aus. So wird das wahrscheinlich ein Schwimmender Wobbler.

In der Regel gilt:
1. Je stärker der auftrieb des wobblers ist, desto leichter kannst du den Lauf verändern.
2. Je weiter vorn die Beschwerung liegt, desto tiefer und stabieler wird der Lauf.
3. Je weitet hinten das Gewicht, desto flachet und instabiler wird der Lauf. Gleichzeitig verbessern sich die Wurfeigenschaften.
4. Je weiter oben am Rücken hin das Blei angebracht wird, desto langsamer 
 werden die Bewegungen und desto stärker die Tendenz zum Umkippen.
5. Je weiter unten, zum Bauch hin, desto schneller, kürzer und stabilerbwerden die Bewegungen

Aluschaufeln sind meiner Meinung nach das Beste. Würde so 1-1,5mm nehmen.
Und hier noch die Eigenschaften det Schaufel:
 Form: eine kurze , breite Schaufel ergibt einen flachen, stabilen Lauf mit großen Ausschlägen. Eine lange, schmale Schaufel ergibt das Gegenteil: kurze Ausschläge, die Tendenz umzukippen und ein Streben zur Tiefe.
Gewicht: Ich würde Aluminiumblech nehmen, da sich dieses leicht bearbeiten und biegen lässt. Platzierung: Je weiter hinten eine Schaufel angebracht wird, desto geringer fallen die Bewegungen aus. Wölbung: stabilisiert den Lauf und erhöht die Frequenz der Bewegungen. Würde ich aber nicht machen. Neigung: Je senkrechter die Schaufel gestellt wird, desto flacher wird der Lauf und desto ausladender werden die Bewegungen.

Aber wie schon gesagt ausprobieren!!!!

Der Rohling sieht echt klasse aus!

Grüße Wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Endmin (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles klar danke für eure Hilfe. Danke, finde den Rohling auch sehr gelungen. Habe erst mit einer Stichsäge das Teil grob herausgesägt und dann mit der kleinen Flex solange bearbeitet bis er gut aussah. 

Was würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen? Wenn ich nur einzelne Ösen einklebe oder ein Draht der durch den kompletten Köder geht? Was sind da die Vor und Nachteile?

Wo bekommt ihr den Draht her? Weil im Baumarkt bin ich nicht fündig geworden.;+

gruß Tim


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Endmin schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen? Wenn ich nur einzelne Ösen einklebe oder ein Draht der durch den kompletten Köder geht? Was sind da die Vor und Nachteile?
> 
> Wo bekommt ihr den Draht her? Weil im Baumarkt bin ich nicht fündig geworden.;+
> 
> gruß Tim



Man kann von dir erwarten zumindest mal die letzten 5 Seiten zu lesen, wenn schon das benutzen der Suche wegfällt. Daher gibts jetzt mal keine Antwort#h


----------



## Endmin (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe okay. Ich habe die ersten 10 gelesen, aber nicht die letzten 5 

Habe den ersten Rohling versaut. Habe die Tauchschaufel krumm eingesetzt und jetzt funktioniert es nicht so wie ich will^^ Habe mir aber gestern schon den zweiten Rohling angefertigt. Soll ein Hechtimitatwobbler werden. Die Ösen werde ich einkleben, da ich dann den Draht von einer Büroklammer verwenden kann. Nehmt ihr für den Lack spezielle Holzfarben?
Die Öse vorne, will ich direkt an der Spitze anbringen. Ist das so okay?


----------



## diemai (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Endmin schrieb:


> Hehe okay. Ich habe die ersten 10 gelesen, aber nicht die letzten 5
> 
> Habe den ersten Rohling versaut. Habe die Tauchschaufel krumm eingesetzt und jetzt funktioniert es nicht so wie ich will^^ Habe mir aber gestern schon den zweiten Rohling angefertigt. Soll ein Hechtimitatwobbler werden. Die Ösen werde ich einkleben, da ich dann den Draht von einer Büroklammer verwenden kann. Nehmt ihr für den Lack spezielle Holzfarben?
> Die Öse vorne, will ich direkt an der Spitze anbringen. Ist das so okay?


 
Auch verzinkte oder kupferbeschichtete Büroklammern rosten irgendwann , da wirst du nicht lange Freude mit haben !

V2A-Draht ist Pflicht , .....ich benutze 1,0 mm Schweißdraht in 1 m Längen aus dem Fachhandel für industrielle Schweißtechtik , habe 'ne Filiale der Firma Fronius in der Nähe !

Der Schaufelschlitz sollte gesägt werden , wenn der Wobbler-Rohling zwar schon ausgesägt , aber noch den rechteckigen Querschnitt des Brettes hat , so kann man den Schlitz mit 'nem Anschlagwinkel perfekt anzeichnen und auch nahezu perfekt winklig einsägen , .......bei Verwendung von Schaufeln aus Alublech kann man diese auch nachträglich richten , so das man einen schiefen Schlitz noch ausbügeln kann .

Bei der Lage des Schlitzes bei deinem Wobbler könnte eine Öse an der Nasenspitze noch funzen , bin mir da aber nicht sicher , ob der Köder dann noch wobbeln wird , ......würde sie ein wenig unterhalb der Spitze an der Kehle anbringen , ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 des Abstandes Schlitz/Nasenspitze von vorne aus gesehen .

Wenn der Wobbel so dann zu stark flankt oder sich sogar dreht , kann man das mit Gewicht im Bauch ausgleichen oder die Schaufel im nachhinein kürzen, bzw. verkleinern .

Tief tauchen wird er ohnehin nicht .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## raetzrico (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für´s Lob an Euch.
@diemai
Das sind  wasserlösliche Bastelfarben von meiner Frau die ich schon länger
verwende.Ich glaube da hat sie mal so Wandbilder ausgemalt wo die Außenlinien vorgedruckt waren. Die Farbe trocknet schnell ist gut mischbar
und vorallem schon bezahlt vorhanden.

Gruß Enrico


----------



## diemai (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



raetzrico schrieb:


> Danke für´s Lob an Euch.
> @diemai
> Das sind wasserlösliche Bastelfarben von meiner Frau die ich schon länger
> verwende.Ich glaube da hat sie mal so Wandbilder ausgemalt wo die Außenlinien vorgedruckt waren. Die Farbe trocknet schnell ist gut mischbar
> ...


 

Alles klar , ...danke für die Info , ...sind dann wohl Acrylfarben . 

Werd' ich im Winter wohl auch 'mal ausprobieren , ......hatte mir aus'm Discounter 'mal so'n Farben-Set aus'm Angebot mitgenommen .

Im Moment schnitze ich nur ab und zu 'mal Rohlinge , zum anmalen hab' ich momentan keine Ambitionen .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## SesteR (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

Ich habe es endlich geschafft, mein Erster Wobbler ist fertig.







Leider habe ich die Sprengringe mit 6 mm/12 kg etwas zu klein gekauft, beide Ringe sind beim montieren aufgebogen.  Drillinge montieren ist im übrigen ganz schön abenteuerlich, trotz Sprengringzange.

Gruß SesteR


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Wobbler SesteR!!! Die roten Drillinge passen auch gut dazu! #6 Weißt du auch schon wie der läuft?

Deine Hechtimitation sieht ebenfalls gelungen aus Endmin.
Ich habe mich auch schon an einer Hechtimitation versucht. Auch meiner Seite kannst du ja mal schaun ...
http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/modelle/
PS: Soll keine Werbung sein!!! Ich meine, dass ich diese Seite auch nicht gewerblich nutze. Also ein "Privater Tipp". Ich schreib das nur mal so hin, weil es da schon oft Diskussionen gegeben hat.
Bei meinem Hechtwobbler habe ich die relativ kleine Schaufel auch eher weiter hinten platziert. Die fordere Öse habe ich leicht nach unten gebogen. Wie diemai schon gesagt hat, hat dieser Wobbler keinen besonders tiefen Tiefgang. Er läuft relativ flach, wobei er sich auch bei schnellerem Einkurbeln auf ca. 1,5 meter bringen lässt. Auch hat er nicht so einen stark wobbelnden Lauf, sondern "kippt" immer auf die Seite. Das ständige zur Seite Kippen hat einen Farbwechsel von hell und dunkel (Bauch/Rücken) zur Folge und ist somit eine gute Signalwirkung.
Jedenfalls hab ich mit ihm schon ein paar schöne Hechte gefangen!!! (auch beim Link zusehen)

Das mit der Büroklammer kannst du gleich vergessen! Das ist wirklich nichts. Da sparst du an der falschen Stelle!

Zu den Farben:
Ich verwende eigentlich ausschließlich die Acrylfarben von Marabu Decorlac und sind gänzend. So richtige Schockfarben gibts da leider keine. Aber jeder gut sortierte Künstlerbedarf hat auch Acrylfarben, die fluoreszierend sind. Acrylfarben lassen sich gut mischen, mit Wasser verdünnen und abtönen. Auf einer weißen Grundierung kommen die Farben natürlich besonders gut zur Geltung. Nur den meist schwarzen Rücken sprühe ich mit einer Sprühdose auf.

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## SesteR (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Schöner Wobbler SesteR!!! Die roten Drillinge passen auch gut dazu! #6 Weißt du auch schon wie der läuft?



Schön das er dir geällt aber wie er läuft kann ich leider noch nicht sagen, ich bin einfach noch nicht ans Wasser gekommen.
Aber wir haben ja noch einen kleinen Weier im Dorf|kopfkrat


----------



## west1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SesteR schrieb:


> aber wie er läuft kann ich leider noch nicht sagen,



Wenn er richtig ausgebleit ist wird der Stickbait laufen, gut aussehen tut er jedenfalls!
Wo hast du das Blei drinnen, wie liegt er im Wasser?


----------



## SesteR (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1
Das Blei ist ein Streifen der zum bündeln von Aquarienpflanzen gebraucht wird und steckt in einem Längsschlitz im Bauch. Der Schlitz ist mir ein bisschen schief geraten, darum musste ich noch zwei kleine Spaxschrauben auf einer Seite versenken. Jetzt liegt er gerade im Wasser und guckt mit dem Rücken ein bisschen aus dem Wasser.


----------



## west1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



SesteR schrieb:


> Jetzt liegt er gerade im Wasser und guckt mit dem Rücken ein bisschen aus dem Wasser.



Gerade ist nicht so gut.
Der Schwanz unter Wasser und der Kopf darüber ist besser.
So etwa wie der im Bild, links unten, er darf auch noch etwas mehr hecklastig sein.


----------



## SesteR (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Gerade ist nicht so gut.
> Der Schwanz unter Wasser und der Kopf darüber ist besser.
> So etwa wie der im Bild, links unten, er darf auch noch etwas mehr hecklastig sein.



Ok, ist abgespeichert. Den Wobbler, sehe ich mittlerweile als Prototype, um mal auszuprobieren ob ich das alles so hin bekomme. Diesen Fred hier habe ich ja leider erst entdeckt als ich schon fast fertig war, sonst hätte ich so manches anders gemacht.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (12. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo west1,

deine Oberflächenköder erinnern mich stark an das Modell Slim Dog Pop. Von dem hab ich mich auch schon insperieren lassen und einen mal nachgebaut. Doch der lief leider gar nicht sowie er sollte. Er soll ja immer so zur Seite hin und her "hüpfen". Wahrscheinlich hab ich das Blei zu Mittig angebracht. Und hätte es weiter nach hinten machen müssen. Beim 2. Modell hatte ich das eh schon vor ... gut dass ich aber grad sehe, dass es wohl wirklich daran liegt! Deine Oberflächenköder sehen jedenfalls echt richtig gut aus!! Find Oberflächenköder eh immer besser. Die Hecht stehen darauf richtig. ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was nehmt ihr eigentlich für (Atemschutz-)Masken? Also, von der Materialbearbeitung, Lackierei bis zum Umgang mit Epoxy!


----------



## diemai (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr eigentlich für (Atemschutz-)Masken? Also, von der Materialbearbeitung, Lackierei bis zum Umgang mit Epoxy!


 

Benutze ich nur , wenn ich mit Sprühlack arbeite , ....habe eine Gummimaske mit wechselbarem Filteraufsatz , .....ähnlich einer Gasmake , nur halt ohne Augenteil .

Sollte ich eigentlich öfter benutzen , .....allerdings werd' ich auf'fer Arbeit schon genug mit Ölnebeln kontaminiert , ...da fällt das bißchen Basteln wohl nicht mehr so in's Gewicht#c !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

bei mir gabs auch mal wieder ein paar Rohlinge.

Einige werden Oberflächenköder, die anderen ergeben Wobbler, die  Wobblerrohlinge sind allerdings nicht im Bild zusehen, da sie gerade  beim Trocknen hingen.

Was aus den Spiralen auf Bild 4 passiert, werdet ihr beim nächsten Posting erfahren.


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr eigentlich für (Atemschutz-)Masken? Also, von der Materialbearbeitung, Lackierei bis zum Umgang mit Epoxy!



Ich habe eine Halbmaske von Dräger mit verschiedenen Filtern. Ob ich alles richtig mache sei dahin gestellt, aber ich halte es für mich so:
- Holzarbeiten Filter P2
- Epoxy-schleifen und Airbrush (ohne Lösungsmitttel) Filter P3
Beim Epoxieren trage ich keinen Schutz, obwohl es da auch gute teure Filter für geben müsste. Ich achte aber auf eine sehr gute Durchlüftung!

Habe vor einiger Zeit bei diesem Händler bestellt, war damals der günstigste:

http://www.ace-technik.de/findologic.php?keywords=halbmaske&suche_submit=Suche

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> bei mir gabs auch mal wieder ein paar Rohlinge.
> 
> ...



Warum schauen die Ösen so weit aus dem Körper? Versuche doch mal die Ösen ordentlicher zu biegen. Mit einer Rundzange ist das sehr einfach, auch mit 2 linken Händen#6

Das soll jetzt nicht böse, sondern als konstruktive Kritik verstanden werden. Man wird ja nur besser, wenn man immer das beste will.


----------



## reticulatus (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi,



> Warum schauen die Ösen so weit aus dem Körper?



Ist Absicht, sie sind ja noch nicht fertig.



> Versuche doch mal die Ösen ordentlicher zu biegen. Mit einer Rundzange ist das sehr einfach, auch mit 2 linken Händen#6



Für mich reichen sie, den Fischen ist es auch egal.
Eine Rundzange wird benutzt, nur bin ich zur Zeit gehandicapt.
Als Rechtshänder ist diese Hand gerade eingebunden und nicht voll nutzbar.



> Das soll jetzt nicht böse, sondern als konstruktive Kritik verstanden werden.



Keine Sorge , wird auch so verstanden.



> Man wird ja nur besser, wenn man immer das beste will.



Noch ist kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.
Das Beste ist relativ, im Rahmen meiner werkzeugbedingten Möglichkeiten bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Was nehmt ihr eigentlich für (Atemschutz-)Masken? Also, von der Materialbearbeitung, Lackierei bis zum Umgang mit Epoxy!




Hab da mal was Interessantes nebst nem netten Anhang über die zu verwendenden Schutzmaskenklassen bei Bearbeitung/Verwendung der unterschiedlichsten Materialen gefunden!

http://www.swiss-composite.ch/pdf/i-arbeitsschutz.pdf


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hab da mal was Interessantes nebst nem netten Anhang über die zu verwendenden Schutzmaskenklassen bei Bearbeitung/Verwendung der unterschiedlichsten Materialen gefunden!
> 
> http://www.swiss-composite.ch/pdf/i-arbeitsschutz.pdf



Danke! Schöner Link


----------



## nepomuk (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

HI Leute 
bevor ich in Vergessenheit gerate biete ich mal wieder mein PU-Material an.
2 Kg, 20,- Euro, Versand per Vorkasse,Adresse folgt auf PN.


Gruß Swen


----------



## Deep Down (23. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Is ja lustig! Kannste Gedanken lesen? Was war das fürn Zeuch?


----------



## reticulatus (24. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

auch hier gab es mal wieder ein paar Köder.

Bild 1 zeigt eine Mischung aus Stickbait und Gummifischschwanz, welche  man auch als Stickbait benutzen kann, wenn man den mittels Sprengring  angebrachten Schwanz entfernt.

Auf Bild 2 seht ihr einen fertigen kleineren Wobbler und 2 Oberflächenköder, welche eine Maus darstellen.


----------



## nepomuk (26. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ deep down, such unter meinem Nickname da wirste geholfen.
Die anderen finden das Material genital|supergri


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gerade eine schöne Seite von einem Köderbauer aus den USA entdeckt. Er tummelt sich auch wohl auf TU, vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere seine Köder wieder.

Einen Beitrag möchte ich verlinken, hier gehts um das Versiegeln mit Propionate (das Thema wurde hier mal vor langer Zeit angesprochen): http://ricksmuskybaitbuilding.blogspot.de/2012/03/propionate-sealer-for-wood-muskie-baits.html#links


----------



## diemai (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine schöne Seite von einem Köderbauer aus den USA entdeckt. Er tummelt sich auch wohl auf TU, vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere seine Köder wieder.
> 
> Einen Beitrag möchte ich verlinken, hier gehts um das Versiegeln mit Propionate (das Thema wurde hier mal vor langer Zeit angesprochen): http://ricksmuskybaitbuilding.blogspot.de/2012/03/propionate-sealer-for-wood-muskie-baits.html#links


 

Vielen Dank für's Posten , Björn , .......die Wobbels sind mir in der TU Gallerie allerdings noch nicht aufgefallen , ......muß ja aber nix heißen !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine schöne Seite von einem Köderbauer aus den USA entdeckt. Er tummelt sich auch wohl auf TU, vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere seine Köder wieder.
> 
> Einen Beitrag möchte ich verlinken, hier gehts um das Versiegeln mit Propionate (das Thema wurde hier mal vor langer Zeit angesprochen): http://ricksmuskybaitbuilding.blogspot.de/2012/03/propionate-sealer-for-wood-muskie-baits.html#links



Ich habe die Seite mal komplett durchstöbert. Wer Interesse an großen Flankern hat, sollte sich die Seite speichern. Es werden viele Hilfen zum Bau gegeben. Auf Bildern kann man teilweise die Bebleiung und den Aufbau sehen. Viel Spass


----------



## reticulatus (29. September 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir gab es auch ein paar neue Wobbler, auf die ich auch prompt ein paar Barsche landen konnte.

Zu sehen sind sie hier.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3722164&postcount=562


----------



## madeinchina (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär du bist genial.
Danke für den Propionate link.|good:


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Bulettenbär du bist genial.
> Danke für den Propionate link.|good:


Hey mic,

schön das Du noch mitliest und dabei bist!

Gruß


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat schon jemand bei _http://lurepartsonline.com_ bestellt?


----------



## CarpCrakc (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei _http://lurepartsonline.com_ bestellt?



Willst du wirklich 3-4 wochen warten bis deine Köder aus Amerika kommen ??


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das macht mir nichts aus, Geduld ist eine Tugend ;-)

Geht nicht zwangsweise um Köder, eher um diverses Zubehör.


----------



## diemai (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand bei _http://lurepartsonline.com_ bestellt?


 

Hab' ich zwar nicht , .....aber was ha'm die für Versandkosten ?

.......'ne feste Luftfrachtpauschale nach Übersee ?

Bei den großen Versendern ist's meistens recht teuer , ...ich hab' über Jahre immer bei www.mooreslures.com bestellt , ...da hab' ich die Option , über See versenden zu lassen , Versandkosten gehen da nach Warenwert und/oder Gewicht , nicht pauschal , egal ob man wenig oder mehr bestellt .

Dauert zwar 4-12 Wochen , aber ist nur halb so teuer wie Luftfracht(die Artikel-Preise sind u. U. auch günstiger) .

.....und unser lieber Finanzminister will für die Versandkosten auch noch Euronen sehen , ......nicht nur für den Warenwert !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abend,

habe gerade beim stöbern eine interessante Methode gefunden, um mehrteilige Wobbler/Swimbaits zu verbinden. 

http://www.quickbait.com/galeria/slashj_003.jpg

Die polnische Firma Quick Bait hat bei ihrem Modell Slash Jointed diese recht einfallsreiche Verbindung durch eine Spiralfeder hergestellt. Vielleicht findet diese Methode ja Nachahmer unter uns ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessant! Nur wie wird die Spirale gegen ein rausdrehen gesichert?


----------



## Deep Down (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ha, das wird so gehen, dass die Spirale mit dem langen Schenkel an ihrem unteren Ende an der längeren Spange am vorderen Teil anschlägt!


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> habe gerade beim stöbern eine interessante Methode gefunden, um mehrteilige Wobbler/Swimbaits zu verbinden.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Verbindung hat vor bestimmt 2 bis 3 Jahren schon 'mal ein findiges Mitglied auf TU vorgestellt , ........fällt mir jetzt gerade 'mal so ein|bigeyes !

Hatte das seinerzeit auch 'mal nachgebaut(ein Prototyp) , aber wieder verworfen , da das Gelenk beim Epoxieren oder Einkleben der Drahtbügel sehr leicht verkleben kann , .......hatte auch mit einem heraufschraubbaren , offenen Federverschluß experimentiert , da war es mir aber zu fummelig , bzw. unmöglich , diesen nach der Montage zurechtzubiegen , so das er sich nicht wieder abdrehen kann .

Außerdem war es schwer einzuschätzen , um wie weit die mit der Drahtspirale verbundenen Segmente gegeneinander in der Höhe versetzt werden , ........das sieht dann am fertigen Köder auch nicht so schön aus !

Ich meine auch , damals auch so'n Gelenk mit'm Stück Rohr anstelle der Drahtfeder gesehen zu haben ....#c?

Hatte dann 'mal sowas hier gebaut , .....was mir dann auch wegen der Gefahr der unbeabsichtigten Verklebung der Scharnierhülsen(und deren Reinigung nach Verklebung) auch zu aufwändig war , .....kompliziert auch die Anfertigung und gesicherte Montage der Scharnierhülsen aus gefaltetem 0,5 mm V2A-Blech .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/6812-small-pvc-swimbaits/

(Zum Vergrößern auf's Bild klicken)

Verbundene Drahtösen sind doch einfacher herzustellen und von Klebe/Lackrückständen zu befreien und damit gangbar zu montieren , .....die dadurch entstehende größere Lücke zwischen den einzelnen Segmenten nehme ich dafür gerne in Kauf , ........und ich habe damit eine zuverlässig durchgehende Drahtverbindung !

Zumindestens meine persönliche Meinung dazu .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Dieter,
ich erinnere mich noch an deine Werke. Danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich hatte gehofft man könnte ganz einfach die fertig versiegelten Elemente mal eben mit der Feder zusammenfügen... Es scheint wohl nicht so leicht zu sein wie es aussieht. Da muss ich wohl selbst mal die Erfahrung machen

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

...............hatte noch 'mal auf TU geschaut , ob ich den betreffenden Thread wiederfinde , ......aber wie es aussieht , reicht die Suchfunktion dort nur ein Jahr zurück .

Die drei kleinen Köder , die ich oben verlinkt habe , haben nur einen Haken am vorderen Segment , fest mit der Einhängeöse verbunden , daher habe ich diese Scharniere dort 'mal ausprobiert .

Die Drahtbügel sind nur in Sacklöcher eingegossen(Enden natürlich U-förmig umgebogen) , ebenso die Blech-Scharnierhülsen in schmale Schlitze geklebt .

Für eine bessere Haltbarkeit müsste man sie auf jeden Fall noch quer verstiften , ...auch muß das Ködermaterial an sich dazu auch haltbar sein(dünnen PVC-Ködern ohne durchgehende Achsen traue ich nunmal nicht so).

Ich denke , das bei dem polnischen Gelenkwobbler die Drahtachsen auch durchgehend sind , .......die Verbindungsfeder aber aus federndem Edelstahl gefertigt ist und somit quasi wie ein "Endlos-Springring" über beide Drahtbügel gedreht wird , ........man müßte nur das richtige Material für diese Feder zur Hand haben ......|kopfkrat#c!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## bafoangler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ich denke , das bei dem polnischen Gelenkwobbler die Drahtachsen auch durchgehend sind , .......die Verbindungsfeder aber aus federndem Edelstahl gefertigt ist und somit quasi wie ein "Endlos-Springring" über beide Drahtbügel gedreht wird , ........man müßte nur das richtige Material für diese Feder zur Hand haben ......|kopfkrat#c!
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h




Ich hab das eben mal mit 1mm Edelstahldraht ausprobiert.
Sollte eigentlich gehen....

Draht gewickelt...

http://*ih.us/a/img121/6108/feder1.jpg


Mal in ne 1,5mm Öse reingedreht versuchsweise...

http://*ih.us/a/img210/4093/feder2.jpg


Die "Feder" wird etwas gestreckt, schaut dann aber in etwa aus wie auf dem Foto im link...

http://*ih.us/a/img163/319/feder3.jpg


----------



## diemai (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich hab das eben mal mit 1mm Edelstahldraht ausprobiert.
> Sollte eigentlich gehen....
> 
> Draht gewickelt...
> ...


 
......soweit war ich damals glaub'ich auch schon , ......aber der Knackpunkt ist , das man bei zwei dicht aneinander liegenden Ködersegmenten keinen Platz hat , die Zange ordentlich anzusetzen und sich auch kein weit vorstehendes Drahtende leisten kann .

...............irgendwie muß da'n Trick dabei sein #c?

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erst die Öse in die Feder und dann die Öse in den Köder?


----------



## bafoangler (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

... geht ja ums Verbinden nach dem Harzen....


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

............habe soeben auf der Web-Suche nach einer neuen Quelle für Bleikugeln(zum Zwillen-Schießen , aber hauptsächlich für meine "WeightShifter"-Wobbler) diesen Shop hier gefunden :

http://www.shop-011.de/shop-maxe.html

Bleischrott zum Gießen wird auch auf Ebay angeboten , wie ich festgestellt habe .

Da wir Wobblerbastler ja immer irgendwie Trimmblei brauchen , hab' ich mir gedacht , ich poste das hier 'mal !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hol mein Blei immer direkt beim Schrotthändler oder frag bei einer Autowerkstatt (am Besten Reifenwechsel) nach Auswuchtblei. Das Blei gieße ich dann in "Stifte". Blei würde ich nie über das Internet bestellen, da auf Grund des Gewichts enorme Lieferkosten anfallen können. Deshalb ist es meiner Meinung nach immer Besser vor Ort zu kaufen, wenn man über haupt was bezahlen muss. Wenn man bei Schützenvereine fragt darf man manchmal auch das Bleischrot aus den Wänden pulen. Das hat dann schon die entsprechende Größe.
Also wie gesagt würde ich auf keinen Fall Blei über das Internet bestellen!

Das mit der Spiral-/Federverbindung hab ich verfolgt und werde es vielleicht auch mal ausprobieren. Klingt auf jedenfall interresant. Aber wahrscheinlich bleibe ich bei der doch recht einfachen Öse-Öse-Verbindung oder bei der Verbindung mit einem Metallplättchen durch zwei Stifte im Wobbler. Aber das kennt ihr ja

Gruß wobblerbau-jw


----------



## diemai (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wobblerbau-jw

Das mit den Versandkosten ist u. U. wohl zu berücksichtigen , ....aber bei'n paar Kilos werden die ja nicht so hoch sein , ......außerdem würd' ich zum nächsten Schrotthöker auch für über 10 Tacken Sprit verballern(vom Zeitaufwand ganz zu schweigen) , ......der Shop oben verschickt bis 25kg für 8,90 Euro !

Außerdem bekomme ich da quasi fertige Produkte(Bleikugeln und Bleidraht) , die ich ohne irgendetwas einschmelzen und gießen zu müssen gleich ab Packung zum Köderbau einsetzen kann .

Der eine mag's eben günstiger und der andere halt bequemer:m!

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei den Schützenvereinen haben die oft auch nen Kugelfang, da purzelt das Blei gleich in einen Eimer!


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für Bleikugeln etc ein schöner Link. Walzblei bekomme ich beim Dachdecker und Blei zum Gießen hier im anglerboard. Einfach ab und an unter Kleinanzeigen schauen. Der Herr hat sehr schnell verschickt und das Geschossblei hatte ne schöne Mischung.


----------



## nepomuk (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute
ich biete mal wieder die bekannten Pu-Reste an die evtl noch nicht alle kennen.
Wer möchte kann auch Abachie bekommen (Preis vhb),
sogar Bleiplatten, 1cm dick#q;+

der Versand nur über Vorkasse.
schickt ne Pn und ich werde aktiv:g

Swen


----------



## Deep Down (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, gibt was Neues! 







Nun noch mit Klarlack versiegeln und epoxy drauf!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetz hab ich mal ne Frage an die Tüftler unter euch. Ich habe vor sowas in dieser Art zu bauen:

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...403/579821_10151059384971239_1740563902_n.jpg

Allerdings stehe ich absolut nicht auf durchgehende Drahtkonstruktionen, wie könnte ich die Verbindung der beiden Teile anders hinbekommen?


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn du dich hier mal durchackerst wirst du einige Verbindungsmöglichkeiten finden.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Grade dabei, sind doch einige Seiten :q


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute. Ich hab mal Youtube und das Web auf der Suche nach ner anleitung zum Stickbaitbau durchstöbert. Ich möchte einen etwas größeren Bait zwischen 15 und 20cm bauen. Ich bin immer wieder auf Drechselbänke in den Videos gestoßen, jedoch habe ich keine und als Schüler ist mir die Anschaffung auch zu teuer. Hat jemand von euch schonmal Stickbaits mit Erfolg gebaut?
Wenn ja habt ihr Bilder, gute Links oder bietet sich jemand a mir die Rohlinge auf einer Drechselbank gegen eine kleine Gebühr herzustellen? mir geht es nämlich um Experimente am Laufverhalten durch Mulden, Kerben(Kiemendeckel; Maul,Schuppen). Ich möchte versuchen deen Stickbaits etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit an der Wasseroberfläche zu verleihen, ohne auf Stahlkugeln oder Rasseln zurückgreifen zu müssen.
Danke schonmal im Voraus


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Jetz hab ich mal ne Frage an die Tüftler unter euch. Ich habe vor sowas in dieser Art zu bauen:
> 
> http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...403/579821_10151059384971239_1740563902_n.jpg
> 
> Allerdings stehe ich absolut nicht auf durchgehende Drahtkonstruktionen, wie könnte ich die Verbindung der beiden Teile anders hinbekommen?


 
Am einfachsten zwei paar verbundene Schraubösen , wovon zumindest jeweils eine offen sein muß , .......allerdings nur möglich bei recht großen Ködern aus Holz , .....da man eine gewissen Länge pro Segment braucht , um die mindestens 1 Zoll(2,54 cm) langen Ösen zu montieren .

Etwas komplizierter so(Schraubösen mit Quersplint) :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/3521-my-first-swimbait/

                        Gruß, diemai#h


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hiltownbarsch
Auch du wirst hier einiges über Stickbaits finden wenn du dich hier durchackerst. #c


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Am einfachsten zwei paar verbundene Schraubösen , wovon zumindest jeweils eine offen sein muß , .......allerdings nur möglich bei recht großen Ködern aus Holz , .....da man eine gewissen Länge pro Segment braucht , um die mindestens 1 Zoll(2,54 cm) langen Ösen zu montieren .
> 
> Etwas komplizierter so(Schraubösen mit Quersplint) :
> 
> ...



Klasse, danke schonmal dafür! Das mit der Größe wird kein Problem, unter 20cm wird wenig gebaut bei mir...

Das mit dem Quersplint sieht interessant aus, mal sehn woher ich so einen Splint bekomme.

Wie habe ich mir das mit den "Offenen" Schraubösen vorzustellen? Hab da grad kein Bild im Kopf...

@West: Ich habe nun über 100 Seiten durchgeblätert, dazu gefunden habe ich relativ wenig. Swimbaits mit durchgehender Drahtkonstruktion ohne ende.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn jemand was weiß, kann er mir trotzdem gerne bescheid sagen, denn 1400 seiten durchzuarbeiten ist nicht grade einfach, wenn man jeden tag nur 1-2 stunden zeit dafür hat


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Hi Leute. Ich hab mal Youtube und das Web auf der Suche nach ner anleitung zum Stickbaitbau durchstöbert. Ich möchte einen etwas größeren Bait zwischen 15 und 20cm bauen. Ich bin immer wieder auf Drechselbänke in den Videos gestoßen, jedoch habe ich keine und als Schüler ist mir die Anschaffung auch zu teuer. Hat jemand von euch schonmal Stickbaits mit Erfolg gebaut?
> Wenn ja habt ihr Bilder, gute Links oder bietet sich jemand a mir die Rohlinge auf einer Drechselbank gegen eine kleine Gebühr herzustellen? mir geht es nämlich um Experimente am Laufverhalten durch Mulden, Kerben(Kiemendeckel; Maul,Schuppen). Ich möchte versuchen deen Stickbaits etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit an der Wasseroberfläche zu verleihen, ohne auf Stahlkugeln oder Rasseln zurückgreifen zu müssen.
> Danke schonmal im Voraus


 
So'n Teil zu bauen , ist doch recht einfach , ...'ne Drechselbank erleichtert die Sache , ist aber nicht nötig .

Nimm' die einfach 'n Stück LEICHTES Rundholz(Besenstiel aus Tropenholz , Fichte könnte u. U. schon zu schwer sein) , Verhältnis Durchmesser zur Länge circa 1:6 bis 1:8 , und verjünge die Enden mit'm Schnitzmesser , vorher genau die Mitte am Stoß anzeichnen und auch die Länge der Verjüngung , ....das Werkstück beim Schnitzen IMMER weiterdrehen , so das man am Umfang herum immer möglichst gleichviel Material abträgt , ....beim späteren Schleifen mit Schmirgelpaier auch IMMER drehen , drehen , drehen , ......bei sauberem Arbeiten werden die Verjüngungen auch gut zum unbearbeitetem Mittelteil laufen , und man kann kaum mehr sehen , ob gedrechselt worden ist oder nicht .

So hab' ich vor 20 Jahren auch angefangen !

Du kannst die Verjüngungen auch maschinell schleifen , so wie das Schwanzende des "Lucky13" hier in meinem Video , ........da siehst du auch , wie ich anzeichnen tue :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-USADEhn43I


Dieses Ding hier ist die Urgroßmutter aller Stickbaits , ...mehr Form braucht es nicht :

http://www.anglingfish.net/images/zara-spook11.jpg


http://cdn.stripersonline.com/3/32/32d2099d_heddon-super-spook-duo.jpeg

Du kannst dem Stick aber auch eine "fischige" Form verpassen , entweder symetrisch länglich elipsenförmig oder auch leicht bauchig mit geradem Rücken , Querschnitt oval(höher als breit) , ......vielleicht sogar auch nur GANZ leicht AUFWÄRTS gekrümmt .........auf KEINEN Fall sollter er , wie bei einigen Wobblern , ein nach unten gekrümmtes Schwanzende haben .

Durch solche von dir erwähnten Details ändert sich das Laufverhalten auch nur unwesentlich , wichtige Faktoren sind die Menge und Lage der Bebleiung(liegt im hinteren Drittel , je weiter hinten , desto schärfer und kürzer die Ausschläge) , die Form der Kinnpartie und die Lage der Schnuröse(genau auf der Nasenspitze könnte der Köder beim Jerken etwas eintauchen , jedenfalls beim zigarrenförmigen "Spook" ......etwas unter der Spitze und er bleibt an der Oberfläche). 

Auf jeden Fall sollte der Stick mehr oder weniger schwanzlastig aufschwimmen , 10° bis 25° , würd' ich 'mal sagen(beim Austarieren Spinnstange einhängen).

Viel Glück , diemai#h

PS:

Ansonsten 'mal englisch googeln , ..."making a stickbait" , "making a spook" , "building a stickbait" , ...etc. .....!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Antwort diemai 
Danke, dass du dir die Zeit dafür genommen hast, denn ich habe viele bilder von West´s Baits gefunden, aber keine beschreibungen des baus


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ PikeHunter_Fabi

Bei 'ner offenen Schrauböse ist das Auge halt offen und kann mit 'ner Zange zusammengebogen werden , nachdem es in die andere , geschlossene Öse eingefädelt worden ist , ....capiche ?

Dieses einfache Gelenk wurde von mir so hergestellt(nach dem Epoxieren endgültig verbunden ):

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/gallery/image/2653-curiosity/

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klingt auch interesseant, kontest du irgendwelche Unterschiede vom Laufverhalten her feststellen bei diesen beiden Methoden?


----------



## diemai (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Klingt auch interesseant, kontest du irgendwelche Unterschiede vom Laufverhalten her feststellen bei diesen beiden Methoden?


 
Die Methode mit den Splinten sieht eleganter und realistischer aus , die Ausschläge der einzelnen Segmente gegeneinander sind dabei u. U. aber nicht so weit , da sie enger zusammen liegen , ......es kann dabei allerdings dann auch nicht so leicht zum Vertüdeln der beiden Haken kommen .

Die Ausschläge der verbundenen Ösen sind wohl etwas intensiver , da die Segmente da mehr Raum gegeneinander haben , ....letztendlich ist das aber egal , wenn man die goldene Swimbait-Regel beachtet , das das hinterste Segment zum Vordersten bei Vollausschlag einen Winkel von mindestens 90° bilden soll .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## reticulatus (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

am Wochenende gabs mal wieder ein paar Rohlinge für Wobbler bzw Jerks, sie bestehen aus Kiefernholz.


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Geile Antwort diemai
> Danke, dass du dir die Zeit dafür genommen hast, denn ich habe viele bilder von West´s Baits gefunden, aber keine beschreibungen des baus



Bevor ich mir meinen ersten Stickbait gebaut habe, hab ich mir ein paar Bilder und Videos angeschaut, das reicht mir.
Im Video sah man die Lage des Köders im Ruhezustand im Wasser, und ich wusste wo ich das Gewicht einbauen muss und auf den Bildern war die Position der Schnuröse auch ganz gut zusehen.
Videos und Anleitungen wie ein Rohling bearbeitet (hergestellt) wird gibt zwischenzeitlich auch genug. 

Jetzt mit der Beschreibung von Dieter ist es leicht so einen Köder zu bauen, jedoch kann man mit selbst erarbeitetem auch Fortschritte machen.
Warum soll man sich aber die Mühe machen selbst aktiv zu werden und probieren wenn man hier die Lösung vorgekaut bekommt.  

Danke Dieter für die Beschreibung! #6


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Bevor ich mir meinen ersten Stickbait gebaut habe, hab ich mir ein paar Bilder und Videos angeschaut, das reicht mir.
> Im Video sah man die Lage des Köders im Ruhezustand im Wasser, und ich wusste wo ich das Gewicht einbauen muss und auf den Bildern war die Position der Schnuröse auch ganz gut zusehen.
> Videos und Anleitungen wie ein Rohling bearbeitet (hergestellt) wird gibt zwischenzeitlich auch genug.
> 
> ...


 @west1: Ich habe noch nicht so viel erfahrung mit dem Wobblerbau, da ich erst etwa ein dutzend gebaut habe und dass die gewihte hauptsächlich im hinteren Drittel leigen müssen, habe ich auch schon iwo gelesen, aber ich wollte halt nochmal fragen, obs ne bessere(intelligentere) lösung als das schnitzen und pfeilen gibt, da ich eben auch kein Balsaholz nehmen wollte, wenn sich da gezielt nur Hechte "draufhauen" sollen. Aber Respekt: deine Köder sehen geil aus. Die Designs gefallen mir. Machst du die freihand oder mit nem airbrush?
#r #6


----------



## west1 (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine letzten Beiträge an dich und Fabi sollten bezwecken dass ihr selbst aktiv werdet und sucht. Diemais Antworten stehen nämlich zwar nicht Wortgenau aber schon gefühlte 153 mal hier irgendwo. 
Was macht ihr eigentlich wenn mal keiner da ist der euch die Lösung sagt, zeigt!?



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Machst du die freihand oder mit nem airbrush?
> #r #6


Mal so, mal so, wie ich gerade Lust habe. Steht aber auch schon mehrmals hier drinnen. 
Es schadet auf keinen Fall sich hier mal von der ersten bis zur letzten Seite durch zu lesen, was besseres zum Köderbau werdet ihr auf deutschen Seiten nicht finden!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West: Schau mal zurück, ich war immer wieder im Thread, ich habe fast alles schon einmal gelesen, aber speziell auf meine Frage fand ich keine Antwort. - Aber ist auch egal jetzt.


----------



## Hannes94 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
ich muss sagen ihr habt wieder echt schöne Wobbler gebastelt 

Da ich in letzter Zeit viel Stress hatte kam ich leider nicht mehr so oft zum basteln, außerdem bin ich umgezogen und die Werkstatt steht jetzt gut 50km von mir weg,.... aber das soll sich bald ändern 

Trotz all der Strapazen kam ich letztes Wochenende mal wieder zum tüfteln.
Ich habe mir etwas ganz besonderes einfallen lassen... ich sage nur XXL 3D Frankensteinwobbler 

Und da ich jetzt direkt an der Küste wohne habe ich mir Gedanken über die "Dinner Bells" für Meerforelle und Dorsch gemacht. Heraus kam bis jetzt nur eine vielversprechende Skizze und eine große Frage... 
Wie bekomme ich den Blinker auf ordentlich Gewicht bei einer dünnen Blechstärke?


----------



## diemai (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hannes94 schrieb:


> Und da ich jetzt direkt an der Küste wohne habe ich mir Gedanken über die "Dinner Bells" für Meerforelle und Dorsch gemacht. Heraus kam bis jetzt nur eine vielversprechende Skizze und eine große Frage...
> Wie bekomme ich den Blinker auf ordentlich Gewicht bei einer dünnen Blechstärke?


 
Wie dünn ist denn dein Blech(und was für'n Blech) und warum sollen sie ordentlich schwer werden , ........wegen Tiefgang oder Wurfweite ?

Wegen |offtopic bitte weiter im Blinkerbau-Thread diskutieren , ......hab' ich auch abonniert !

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat *hier*  schon jemand bestellt? Komm mir doch recht günstig vor...


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat *hier*  schon jemand bestellt? Komm mir doch recht günstig vor...



Das ist mein Tipp! Habe schon oft dort bestellt. Alles super und wunderbar


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse! Aus einer Platte lassen sich ja einige Schaufeln schneiden, für knappe 4€ pro Platte fast geschenkt!


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Klasse! Aus einer Platte lassen sich ja einige Schaufeln schneiden, für knappe 4€ pro Platte fast geschenkt!



Nicht das Du das falsche bestellst. Es eigenen sich nur Polycarbonat-Platten (PC) wie Makrolon. Kein Arcylglas etc!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke nochmal für den Rat, hab vorhin schon PC-Platten bestellt.

Da ich eigentlich seit einem Jahr immer vorgehabt habe, vernünftig anfangen zu bauen, es aber nie dazu kam, habe ich nun entlich angefangen. Airbrushset kommt Ende des Monats, Köderkarusell etc sind schon fertig.

Anbei noch eine größere Version des Deps Cascabel. Der Rohling hat bei 11,4cm stolze 54Gramm. Ich stehe sowieso nicht auf Kleinzeugs... |rolleyes

http://*ih.us/a/img826/9383/imag0217c.jpg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat *hier*  schon jemand bestellt? Komm mir doch recht günstig vor...



Danke für den Tipp


Gruß Theodor


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Anbei noch eine größere Version des Deps Cascabel. Der Rohling hat bei 11,4cm stolze 54Gramm. Ich stehe sowieso nicht auf Kleinzeugs... |rolleyes
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img826/9383/imag0217c.jpg



Sieht mir nach Buche aus. Ist in der Regel zu schwer für Wobbler, jedoch geeignet für Jerks. Kenne den Wobbler nicht, aber auf der Internetseite steht er hätte einen starken Auftrieb. Also musst Du auch leichtes Holz nehmen! 54 g sind da viel zu viel. Mach den Schlitz wieder zu und es wird nen Jerkbait raus:vik:

Eignen würde sich Abachi oder Fichte


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, mal sehen, wird in der Regel geschleppt.
Fichte hab ich mal getestet, gab aber Probleme mit den Schraubösen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, mal sehen, wird in der Regel geschleppt.
Fichte hab ich mal getestet, gab aber Probleme mit den Schraubösen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Naja, mal sehen, wird in der Regel geschleppt.
> Fichte hab ich mal getestet, gab aber Probleme mit den Schraubösen.



Es geht bei deinen kleinen Wobbler nicht darum ob Du den nicht werfen kannst und deswegen schleppen möchtest. Der kleine ist einfach durch sein spezifisches Gewicht zu träge um sich so agil zu bewegen wie das leichte Original.

Fichte ist nicht einfach zu bearbeiten, da muss ich dir zustimmen. Abachi hingegen ist aber sehr gut geeignet, jedoch teuer. Du könntest auch mit einem durchgehendem Drahtsystem arbeiten und könntest dann z.B. auf PU-Hartschaum (wie z.B von Nepomuk) zurückgreifen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich das Holz auf die Laufeigenschaften auswirkt. Danke für die Vorwarnung, will mir den trotzdem mal im Wasser ansehen.


----------



## tommygun (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow ein thread mit über 700 seiten respekt|uhoh:.....liest sich doch kein schwein mehr alles durch


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



tommygun schrieb:


> wow ein thread mit über 700 seiten respekt|uhoh:.....liest sich doch kein schwein mehr alles durch


 
.............ist ja auch einfacher , immer die gleichen Fragen zu stellen:q|kopfkrat!

Herzlich willkommen im AB und hier im Thread !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............ist ja auch einfacher , immer die gleichen Fragen zu stellen:q|kopfkrat!
> 
> Herzlich willkommen im AB und hier im Thread !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



:vik::vik::vik::vik:

YOU MADE MY DAY


----------



## Deep Down (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Anbei noch eine größere Version des Deps Cascabel. Der Rohling hat bei 11,4cm stolze 54Gramm. Ich stehe sowieso nicht auf Kleinzeugs... |rolleyes



Für manche ist das Köderplankton!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für mich auch, ich fische normalerweise nur 23cm aufwärts (bis hin zum 40cm Megadolon), die 50cm Riesenwürmer sind Standartköder. Allerdings gibt es wenige bis sehr wenige breite und bauchige Cranks über 10cm, von manchen Ausnahmen wie dem Crane Bait mal abgesehen.

Doch gibt es einige wenige Situationen in denen genau diese Ködergröße gefragt ist, und dann Punkten tieflaufende "große" Cranks. 

Der Rohling hat einen Durchmesser von knapp 4cm und eine Höhe von 5cm, ist also ziemlich klobig.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mir gestern mal auf die schnelle in einen Fichtenrundstab in 7cm länge ein poppermaul und ne spitzen schwanz gefeilt und siehe da er läuft. zudem habe ich ein neues prinzip entdeckt, mit dem sich die zahl der aussteiger im drill der aggressiven oberflächenraüber minimieren lässt. wenn der raubfisch sich nämlich meinen köder packt löst sich der drilling mit einem sicherungsstahlgeflecht aus dem köder und der fisch hat keinen hebel mehr, um zu entkommen. ich muss davon noch mal ein bild machen, aber es ist so einfach wie genial


----------



## diemai (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern mal auf die schnelle in einen Fichtenrundstab in 7cm länge ein poppermaul und ne spitzen schwanz gefeilt und siehe da er läuft. zudem habe ich ein neues prinzip entdeckt, mit dem sich die zahl der aussteiger im drill der aggressiven oberflächenraüber minimieren lässt. wenn der raubfisch sich nämlich meinen köder packt löst sich der drilling mit einem sicherungsstahlgeflecht aus dem köder und der fisch hat keinen hebel mehr, um zu entkommen. ich muss davon noch mal ein bild machen, aber es ist so einfach wie genial


 
...................neu ist das Prinzip aber nicht , .....war dir höchstens noch unbekannt!

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab ich falsch formuliert. iwo habe ich auch schonmal in ner zeitschrift gesehen, dass man tauchschuafel so umbauen kann, aber ich habe es durch faulheit "WIEDERENTDECKT" für mich. ich war zu faul ne schreuböse einzukleben ud habe nen stingen hinten reingesteckt und die schlaufe an den snap geklinkt. ich werds mal testen morgen, obs klappt.


----------



## diemai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Hab ich falsch formuliert. iwo habe ich auch schonmal in ner zeitschrift gesehen, dass man tauchschuafel so umbauen kann, aber ich habe es durch faulheit "WIEDERENTDECKT" für mich. ich war zu faul ne schreuböse einzukleben ud habe nen stingen hinten reingesteckt und die schlaufe an den snap geklinkt. ich werds mal testen morgen, obs klappt.


 

Viel Glück dabei#6 !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schokoladenhai (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und, funktioniert das???


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schokoladenhai schrieb:


> Und, funktioniert das???



will, wenn das wetter sich ein bisschen bessert gleich mal los, aber bei so strakem regen wird mein topwaterköder wohl kaum aufmerksamkeit bekommen. die fische hören das ja kaum, wenn der regen so prasselt. komm schon petrus, hab erbarmen, gib uns gutes wetter!#d:c


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute wurde es leider nichts mit dem ersehnten hecht oder barsch, aber morgen werde ich an einem besseren gewässer hoffentlich ohne regen nochmal den köder gründlich testen. wenn das prinzip aufgeht, werde ich die methode nochmal perfektionieren mit der schurverlegung usw.

wurde leider nichts mit den hechten, weil die heute keinen huger hatten und da zwei osteuropäische Kormorane mit köfis an der kante geangelt haben und in alle richtungen 50m die guten stellen abgespannt haben


----------



## Ferdin@nd (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es ist für mich eine lange weile das ich hier etwas gepost haben aber hir sind
meine letzte Jerks










































grusse Ferdinand


----------



## Pudel (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW die sehen echt stark aus!!! 
|supergri

:m Ein echter Künstler!!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr seh geil, Airbrusht du schon lange?


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinant: Thanks for sharing! Schöne Muster und Farbkombinationen#h

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## diemai (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

............eine sehr "bunte Bande" , ....echt tolle Farbdesigns #6, .....sehr schön !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GFT (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich Super!


----------



## Naghul (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ferdi, wie immer :m Top.

Gruss


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdin@nd: Das mit den "Hautlappen" am Barschmaul ist n schönes Detail, dass ich mir merkne muss. Respekt und auch ne schöne, kreative Farbgebung und nicht immer diese Standardschei** mit Firetiger und so , an das sich viele doch recht streng halten.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich gerade mein komplettes Setup zusammenstelle brauch ich nochmal eure Hilfe....

Der Spiegelkugelmotor (fürs Karusell) hat ja nur so ein kleines Eisending das sich dreht, wie habt ihr das Karusell daran angeschlossen? |kopfkrat


----------



## reticulatus (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Da ich gerade mein komplettes Setup zusammenstelle brauch ich nochmal eure Hilfe....
> 
> Der Spiegelkugelmotor (fürs Karusell) hat ja nur so ein kleines Eisending das sich dreht, wie habt ihr das Karusell daran angeschlossen? |kopfkrat


Da der Eisenstab ein Loch hat, in dem ein Sprengring sitzt, habe ich den Sprengring entfernt und ein Rohrstück darübergezogen und mittels eines Splints gesichert, so kann ich zwischen verschiedenen Karusells wechseln.


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdin@nd TOP wenn die nicht fangen  hör ich auf zu Angeln.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fur die Komplimente



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Sehr seh geil, Airbrusht du schon lange?


 
ich Airbrush seit 2009


----------



## Deep Down (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdi
Sehr genial!#6


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, 
die fielen letztens aus dem Köderschwindelmachgerät!






Gefangen wurde auch gleich!


----------



## FakeFish (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen sehr gut aus. #6

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep down: DIe beiden Linken finde ich sehr gelungen, doch den Barunen würde ich eher natürlicher machen(also ohne den Börsenkurs auf der Siete  )
und den Silbergareuen nach uten hin noch etwwas heller, wie nen fischbauch halt.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Euch zweien.

@Hiltownbarsch
Danke für deine Statements und Anregungen!#6

Was hab ich mir dabei gedacht?

Den Silber/kupfernen mach ich sicherlich nochmal ohne ZickeZacke! Der sah nämlich schon ohne top aus! Das Silber hat zu dem nen schönen BlinkBlink-Effekt. Natürliche Jerks hab ich schon genug, deshalb musste mal nach zwei Gläsern Wein was anderes her!

Beim Silber/schwarzen ist der Bauch dunkel und das soll sich schön gegen einen hellen Himmel abzeichnen! Das hat bei flachgeführten Wobblern schon super geklappt und das wollte ich mal bei einem Eigenbaujerk umsetzten und testen! Ich hab hier zu dem oft gaaaaanz klares Wasser und da dürfte dunkel nicht unbedingt schaden. Das Silber dient dann nur nochmal als BlinkBlink für das Erheischen der Aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke Euch zweien.
> 
> @Hiltownbarsch
> Danke für deine Statements und Anregungen!#6
> ...



Wenn du so klares Wasser hast, dann mach den mal Neonorange und leg das netz drüber und sprüh schwarz oder braun. das gibt nen schönen kontrast und ist auch recht dunkel, aber trotzdem immer zu sehe. zumindest bei mir mögen das die hechte gerne.:m


----------



## Deep Down (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6Demnächst säge ich wieder ein paar Rohlinge. Vllt bekommt einer mal so ein Dekor!


----------



## diemai (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Gemeinde , 

..................hier hat ein amerikanischer Tüftler die Latte in puncto Swimbaits wieder etwas höher gehängt , ........das Verhalten eines sterbender Fisches wird nahezu perfekt imitiert !

Schaut euch 'mal das Video auf der Seite an :

http://southernswimbait.com/2012/10/15/the-bettencourt-baits-dying-bluegill/

Es war nach seiner Aussage auf TU 'ne Menge Experimentierarbeit nötig , um dorthin zu kommen , ........der Köder kann allerdings nur langsam eingeholt werden , da er sonst hochkommt und die Oberfläche durchbricht .

Absolut geiles Teil , würd' ich 'mal sagen !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Spitzenmäßig! Genial umgesetzt!

Mit so ner sideway-Montage fische ich den Soft4Play. Nur steigt der nicht so theatralisch zur Oberfläche!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie so oft so einfach das es fast genial ist


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*







Nun völlig ausgehärtet und mit nen paar Ownern und Sprengringen zum Einsatz bereit!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ziemlich genau so hatte ich mir den Silbernen vorgestellt, der mir vorher am Bauch ja noch zu dunkel war! 
Gute Arbeit


----------



## FakeFish (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich habe mal ´ne Frage an die "Metaler" unter euch.
Weil ich auf der Suche nach einem Metalblock bin, der genau wie ein Lochblech diese gleichmäßigen Löcher aufweist.
Gibt es soetwas überhaupt ?

Grüße


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ´ne Frage an die "Metaler" unter euch.
> Weil ich auf der Suche nach einem Metalblock bin, der genau wie ein Lochblech diese gleichmäßigen Löcher aufweist.
> ...



Also auf CD oder Schallplatte hab ich noch nichts gefunden, aber ich höre nochmal...   Ne, noch nie gesehen. Da ist selberbohren angesagt. Vielleicht gibt es ne alternative? Wofür wollst du den Block verwenden?

Gruß


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal ´ne Frage an die "Metaler" unter euch.
> Weil ich auf der Suche nach einem Metalblock bin, der genau wie ein Lochblech diese gleichmäßigen Löcher aufweist.
> ...


 
Bei uns in'ner Firma liegen manchmal Stahlplatten auf'm Schrott , beidseitig plangeschliffen und mit einem regelmäßigen Muster von Gewindelöchern versehen , .....das sind nur so Teile , um die Qualität von Gewindebohren zu prüfen .

Wofür brauchst du das denn und wie groß soll die Platte bzw. die Löcher sein , ......und welchen Lochabstand ?

Ansonsten google 'mal "Lochplatten(Metall)" .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FakeFish (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Dieter,

das ging aber schnell heute.

Ich suche sowas wie Akustikplatten, in der Stärke ca.
25-35 mm b 100mm X 200mm
in etwa. Da diese aber meist aus Holz oder Verbundstoffen sind
glaube ich, wird die Stabilität nicht die Beste sein.

Der Lochdurchmesser der Bohrungen ca. 2-3mm um diese variabel mit Stahlstiften zu bestücken und als Drahtbiegevorrichtung zu benutzen ( für unterschiedliche Vorgaben )
Goldschmiede benutzen soetwas, aber natülich in Plastik und 
mit einer Auflagefläche von ca 70 mmX 70 mm
was natürlich ein bisschen zu klein ist.
Wobei diese auch mit weicherem Material arbeiten.

Vieleich kann mann das auch gebrauchen, was du bei dir
auf der Arbeit hast. ( falls ich dir etwas anderes dafür bieten kann  )

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> das ging aber schnell heute.
> 
> ...


 
Gingen nicht auch Aluplatten , so 15-20mm dick , .....auf'fer Ständerbohrmaschine könntest du die Stiftlöcher dann INDIVIDUELL setzen ? 

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FakeFish (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....wird wohl dauf hinaus laufen...


Gruß, Branko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Branko,

mit einer Lochplatte bist Du variabel, aber für die Drähte bei Wobblern benutze ich 30 mm Muliplex-Abfallstücke und bohre die Stiftlöcher passend für den jeweiligen Wobblertyp.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## FakeFish (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Theodor,

an Multiplex habe ich auch schon gedacht, ich kann ( konnte ) mir aber
gar nicht vorstellen das dieses Material den starken Zug - und 
Druckkräften standhält (ist ja "nur" Sperrholz, nur mit mehreren Schichten ) die beim Biegen von 1mm - 1,6mm Edelstahldraht
auftreten. Habe es selber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Mit welchen Drahtstärken arbeitest du ?
Und nicht zuletzt : mann braucht nicht für jeden Wobbler eine eigene Schablone.

Verdammter Goldschmied, mich einfach so anzufixen. |supergri

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Branko,
> 
> mit einer Lochplatte bist Du variabel, aber für die Drähte bei Wobblern benutze ich 30 mm Muliplex-Abfallstücke und bohre die Stiftlöcher passend für den jeweiligen Wobblertyp.
> 
> ...


 

Ich denke , das wäre wohl das Einfachste und auch billiger als Metallplatten , Platten mit vorgefertigten Löchern sind nicht so variabel , da die Lochabstände ggfs. zu groß sind oder anderweitig nicht passen , ........ist bei den von mir erwähnten Stahlplatten jedenfalls so(je nach Gewindegröße mind. ca. 7mm) .

Viel Glück trotzdem , ....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Branko,

je nach dem wie dick die Holzschichten sind und aus welcher Holzart, ist die Festigkeit höher oder geringer.

Bei den Drähten muss es nicht harter Federstahl sein und über 1 mm Durchmesser kommt mir viel vor.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## greys1984 (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute
man das sind ja viele seiten die man hier lesen kann 
trotzdem bin ich am verzweifeln 
mein jerkbait aus buche wurde grundiert, eine schicht envirotex,kurz grundiert und wollte weitere schichten envirotex drauf machen.

das wird ein rohling zum ausloten und die 2 te schicht soll einfach die airbrush farbe ersetzten, denn ich habe noch keine pistole und propiere erst mal aus ob alles funktioniert.

leider zieht sich der enviro trotz 24 stunden  wartezeit von der grundierung zusammen.
handschuhe wurden benutzt.

sollte ich vielleicht anders vorgehen? die grundierung ist auf acrylbasis.

lg


----------



## FakeFish (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Theodor,

siehste mal, das hab ich auch noch nicht gewußt.

Habe immer gedacht das Multiplex immer aus Birke gemacht ist.
Wieder was gelernt.|supergri

Wo gibt es das denn mit anderem Holz ? Und welches ist das?

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@greys
Lass mal die Grundierung/Lackschicht noch länger ausgasen/aushärten! Problem ist, dass Du Epoxy als 2k Lack auf nen 1k Lack auftragen willst. Das verträgt sich nicht immer.
Ich versiegel meine Lackierungen immer noch mit nem Klarlack in matt. Manche schleifen diesen zur Oberflächenvergrößerung noch mit Schleifpapier 1000er und noch feiner an, um ne ordentliche Haftgrundlage für das Epoxy zu schaffen. 
Anfängliches Zusammenziehen kann man auch dadurch beheben, dass man in mehreren Schichten aufträgt. Die nächste Schicht jeweils, solange das Epoxy noch nicht völlig ausgehärtet ist. Das Epoxy zu dem bereits nen bisschen anziehen lassen und ab und zu nochmal mit dem Pinsel drüberstreichen. Dann sollte es klappen!
Beim Enviro aber aufpassen, das ist bereits relativ träge und so kann der "Panzer" auch mal schnell sehr dick werden!

Der richtige Umgang stellt sich mit der Erfahrung ein!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (31. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Branko,

normalerweise in Tischlereien.
Für mich ist es einfach Sohn Thomas macht Küchen, wenn ich gerade bei ihm bin, ist mein Gang zu seinem Abfall.

Wenn Du nichts findest, ein Stück Buchenholz müsste auch gehen.
Sollte Buchenholz nicht stabil genug sein, ein Stück Messing-, Stahl- oder Alublech mit Harz darauf kleben.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## madeinchina (1. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo allerseits,
könnte Owatrol nicht eine alternative zur Leinölmethode sein?
Nur so ein Gedanke da auf der vorherigen Seite wieder die Frage nach Imprägnierung kam.
Infos zu Owatrol

Beste Grüße,

Mic


----------



## diemai (1. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



madeinchina schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> könnte Owatrol nicht eine alternative zur Leinölmethode sein?
> Nur so ein Gedanke da auf der vorherigen Seite wieder die Frage nach Imprägnierung kam.
> Infos zu Owatrol
> ...


 

...hab' das 'mal kurz überflogen , ......das hört sich ja alles ganz gut an , .....zumindest wohl besser als mein einfaches Holzschutzmittel .

Käme auf'n Versuch an , ...von wegen Kompabilität mit Farben und Lacken und so , ......hab' auch noch nicht geschaut , was das Zeugs so kostet........;+!

Danke für den Link , ...Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (1. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal zur Leinölmethode! Ich würde die Rohlinge da auf keinen Fall drin baden! Zweimal rüberpinseln und gut ist! Man kann auch in die Bohrungen mit ner Einwegspritze die Firnis spritzen. Einziehen lassen und dann noch mal überpinseln. Danach schön durchtrocknen lassen und das Zeug ist im Köder nicht mehr aktiv!


----------



## Kössi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Fangemeinde,
ich war vor 2 Wochen an der Elbe und habe auf einen ,,Gufiwobbler,, innerhalb einer Stunde 3 Zander gefangen. Den Köder hielt ich einfach nur an die Strömungskante und hab in ab und zu mal angelupft. Ziemlich unspektakulär aber fängig. Dieses Teil immitiert absolut die Schwimmbewegungen einen Ukleis!! Auch Hechte mögen ihn. Der Gufi ist ein Jumping Jack Minnow und das Teil ist schnell gebaut, aber dazu muß ich hier wohl nicht viel erklären. |supergri 
Die Drahtschlaufe dient dazu den Köder zwecks Bleischrot auf Tiefe zu bringen falls er das nicht schon tut. Der Untere ist mal mit der dunklen Seite nach unten verbaut für Vollmondnächte.


----------



## Kössi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich fertige meine Wobbler und Jerks auch mit der Leinölfinismischung und hatte ab und zu Probleme mit gelben Flecken, seitdem grundiere ich vorher mit Epoxi von Behnke und nach dem Lackieren nochmals 2-3 Schichten Epoxi. Seitdem habe ich noch keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Kössi,

vielen Dank für deine Beiträge. Die Köder gefallen mir sehr gut! Hatte die Methode mit dem Kufi ganz vergessen#q, werde ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## allegoric (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle:
kurze Frage an die Brusher unter euch. Ich habe jetzt ein Stapel Rohlinge (meine ersten Jerks) fertig und wollte die statt Acryl mir Airbrush bearbeiten. Jetzt habe ich zwei grundsätzliche Fragen, die hier bestimmt schon einmal beantwortet wurden, aber die SuFu hat mich nicht dahingeführt, wo ich hinwollte und im Airbrushforum gab es auch nicht gleich die passende Antwort.

1) Mischt ihr eure Farben zurecht oder kauft ihr "bestimmte" Töne extra? Wenn ja, mischt ihr nach Bauchgefühl, Tabelle oder gibts da was spezielleres?

2) Ich habe gebrushte Schmincke Farben bereits gesehen, gefallen mir aber nicht sooo sehr, da ich gern "bling, bling" Lackfarben hätte. Gibt es da einen Rat? Schmincke hat eher den extrem natürlichen Look. Ich bin auch  von gegenteiligen Meinungen zu überzeugen.

Ich will halt am Anfang nicht unnötig viel Geld ausgeben für irgendwelchen Murks, daher die Frage hier noch einmal.


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Hallo an alle:
> kurze Frage an die Brusher unter euch. Ich habe jetzt ein Stapel Rohlinge (meine ersten Jerks) fertig und wollte die statt Acryl mir Airbrush bearbeiten. Jetzt habe ich zwei grundsätzliche Fragen, die hier bestimmt schon einmal beantwortet wurden, aber die SuFu hat mich nicht dahingeführt, wo ich hinwollte und im Airbrushforum gab es auch nicht gleich die passende Antwort.
> 
> 1) Mischt ihr eure Farben zurecht oder kauft ihr "bestimmte" Töne extra? Wenn ja, mischt ihr nach Bauchgefühl, Tabelle oder gibts da was spezielleres?
> ...



Du musst generell nach Gefühl mischen, da Du die viele Farben zusätzlich noch verünnen musst (natürlich je nach Düsengröße). Tabellen gibts teilweise um im Plastikmodellbau den RAL Farben nahe zu kommen, aber sonst braucht sowas kein Mensch.

Also für Farben muss man schon viel Geld ausgeben, da geht kein weg dran vorbei. Wenn man die Blogs der Profis verfolgt spritzen die alle mit Createx AutoAir. Die Farbpalette ist sehr sehr groß. Auch gehen die besser durch kleine Düsen. Mit meinen Createx Classic Farben ist das teilweise nicht so einfach.

Das war jetzt mal allgemein gehalten. Ich bin gespannt auf weitere Meinungen dazu.

Edit: Die genannten Farben sind auch Acrylfarben....


----------



## Naghul (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Hallo an alle:
> kurze Frage an die Brusher unter euch. Ich habe jetzt ein Stapel Rohlinge (meine ersten Jerks) fertig und wollte die statt Acryl mir Airbrush bearbeiten. Jetzt habe ich zwei grundsätzliche Fragen, die hier bestimmt schon einmal beantwortet wurden, aber die SuFu hat mich nicht dahingeführt, wo ich hinwollte und im Airbrushforum gab es auch nicht gleich die passende Antwort.
> 
> 1) Mischt ihr eure Farben zurecht oder kauft ihr "bestimmte" Töne extra? Wenn ja, mischt ihr nach Bauchgefühl, Tabelle oder gibts da was spezielleres?
> ...


 

hi,

also mischen von airbrushfarben würde ich dir ganz abraten, weil bei den mengen die du brauchst, also 2-3 tropfen, lassen sich keine farben vernümpftig mischen. zumindest die feinen farbabstufungen lassen sich nicht realisieren. gemischte farben sehen immer etwas "schmutzig" aus und nicht brilliant wie du sie wahrscheinlich kennst.
ich gehe da ganz anders drann. ich sprühe eine lage farbe und dann je nach gewünschter farbe eine 2 oder 3 lage fein drüber. wenn du genug erfahrung hast bekommst du so einen besseren verlauf und auch die gewünschte farbe lässt sich so besser umsetzen. nachteil ist das man wie schon erwähnt eine menge erfahrung beim airbrushen und farbenlehre braucht.

aber so wie ich das herrausgehört habe, möchtest du starke farben mit funkeleffekt haben.
das lässt sich eigentlich leicht hinbekommen.:

1. den köder mit alutape beziehen oder glitter in fertiges epoxy geben , verrühren und damit die erste schicht auf den köder aufbringen.
2. falls epoxy+glitter aufgebracht wurde ins köderrad und trocknen lassen
3. köder anschleifen
4. lasierende, also nicht deckende farben kaufen und sprühen
5. würde dir auch abraten irgendwelche farben zu kaufen sondern lieber weniger farben aber dafür gescheite airbrushfarben (hansa, schminke, createx....)

dadurch das die farben nicht decken kommt das alutape oder das glitzer im epoxy schön durch und man bekommt sehr schöne effekte.

es gibt noch eine reihe anderer techniken die man benutzen kann, aber die oben erwähnten sollten dir erstmal am anfang weiter helfen.

gruss


----------



## allegoric (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke sehr für eure beiden Hinweise! Das hat mir schon einmal eine vernünftige Richtung gegeben!

Mit "Acrylfarbe" war Pinselfarbe gemeint, die kann ich natürlich nicht durch das Airbrush jagen *g*.
Mit dem Alutape bzw. dem Folieren von Ködern kenne ich mich ansatzweise auc hschon aus. Das gleiche gilt für das Glitter. Es war eher auf glänzende Oberflächen, ähnlich Lacke bezogen.

Ich wollte eher in Richtung AutoAir gehen. Diese haben mir vom Farbcharakter schon sehr gut gefallen. Wie ich das am Ende genau verarbeite und wie die Resultate aussehen, muss ich wahrscheinlich eh noch stundenlang üben .


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi

Tolle Wobbler , .....besonders die Swimbaits sehen top aus #6#6#6!

Diese GuFi-Wobbler laufen doch bestimmt nicht immer geradeaus , .....muß man bei jedem Wechsel des Gummi-Anhanges neu einstellen , oder ?

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Diemai, 
die gufis wechsle ich nicht, nur wenn sie zer- oder abgebissen sind. Ich habe sie mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt und man könnte sie wechseln indem man sie abschneidet und einen Neuen anklebt. Die laufen schon geradeaus, nur wenn ich sie stark lupfe brechen sie etwas zur Seite aus.  Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Diemai,
> die gufis wechsle ich nicht, nur wenn sie zer- oder abgebissen sind. Ich habe sie mit Sekundenkleber angeklebt und man könnte sie wechseln indem man sie abschneidet und einen Neuen anklebt. Die laufen schon geradeaus, nur wenn ich sie stark lupfe brechen sie etwas zur Seite aus. Gruß Kössi


 
...............danke schön , ......ich bin ja nicht gerade so der Gummi-Angler , ...aber vielleicht könnte ich ja auch 'mal ......|kopfkrat;+!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi
Schöne Köderkombis haste da gebaut!


----------



## Kössi (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diemai, 
für mich sind es eigentlich Wobbler, da sie nur laufen, wenn man beim wobblerkopf die Grundkenntnisse des Wobblerbaus beachtet. Und wenn man sie dort einsetzt wo viele Ukleis als Beutefisch vorhanden sind, sind sie echt ne Bank. Ich habe diese Teile auch schon mit Schaufelschwanz gufi gebaut, aber der Lauf ist niocht der selbe. Ich glaube Du hast die Teile in Null Komma nix zusammengebastelt.

@ Deep down
danke für das Lob, hab mir Anfang das Jahres airbrush zugelegt und stecke noch in den Anfängen. Hab bis dahin noch gestoppelt.


----------



## Deep Down (6. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit der Zeit kommt auch beim Airbrush die Erfahrung! Ich mach das auch erst nen Jahr!


----------



## Schxxnwxld (9. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

da ich wieder neue Farben (Basis Acryl ) benötige, meine Frage:
Mit welcher Marke wurden gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die Farben möchte ich zum streichen und für Aisbrush verwenden.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Kössi (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, 
jemand hat hier mal einen Link zu einem Video reingestellt, bei dem ein Köder mit Fischhaut gefertgt wurde. Hat das noch jemand und kann es hier nochmal reinstellen? Danke Kössi


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi,
> jemand hat hier mal einen Link zu einem Video reingestellt, bei dem ein Köder mit Fischhaut gefertgt wurde. Hat das noch jemand und kann es hier nochmal reinstellen? Danke Kössi



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXuPAIl-72w&list=UUOsRLKIV86UnjmzfBcchekg&index=3&feature=plcp

Es gibt aber noch weitere


----------



## Kössi (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Boulettenbär, danke dir.
 Hab nun Fischhaut im Kühlfach zu liegen und plötzlich war das Video weg. Nun noch einen passenden Wobbler gebaut und der Winter liegt ja nun vor mir, da wirds wohl werden!
Ziemlich ruhig hier bei den Wobblerbauern, alle am basteln oder am Fischen?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (11. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ziemlich ruhig hier bei den Wobblerbauern, alle am basteln oder am Fischen?
> Gruß Kössi


 
Was mich angeht , so teils/teils , ........hatte ja so vor einem Jahr einige Prototypen von gedrechselten Holzwobblern mit eingearbeiteten Rollgewichten gebaut , die ich jetzt in letzter Zeit einige Male gefischt habe .

Obwohl ich bisjetzt auf keinen davon einen Fisch fangen konnte(nur ein kleinerer Hecht hatte in den Kopf eines dieser Köder gebissen , ohne sich zu haken und auf einen anderen Wobbel hatte ich einen ca. 80er Nachläufer , letzteren Wob kurz darauf leider in der Hamburger Alster versenkt#q) , bin ich von dieser Konstruktion doch vollkommen überzeugt , da sie sich wegen der Rollgewichte weiter als "herkömmliche" Wobbler werfen lassen , sich dabei kaum überschlagen und mit'm Vorfach vertüdeln ,...... in einigen meiner Gewässer(gerade in der Alster)echt von Vorteil .

So bin ich jetzt damit beschäftigt , weitere Versionen anzufertigen , .....die Arbeiten dazu sind etwas umfangreicher , da neben dem Wobblerkörper auch noch Verschlußstopfen gedrechselt und eingeklebt werden müssen , ....die Bauchöse muß ebenfalls aus Blech selbst angefertigt werden .

Habe bisjetzt erst einige Rohlinge fertig , das Bemalen kommt erst im neuen Jahr , denke ich .

Mein Ziel ist es , neben Ködern mit einer Tauchtiefe von ca. 2-4m auch welche zu bauen , die nur ca. 1 Meter tief laufen , ......das Problem dabei ist , das sie wegen der Rollgewichte schon weniger Auftrieb haben und daher dazu tendieren , tiefer zu gehen , .......aber ich werde versuchen , das über das Körpervolumen und die Schaufel-Konfigurationen zu steuern , ......'mal sehen , ob's klappt , .......ich hab' dann ja nächstes Jahr noch 'ne Verabredung mit einem bis dahin wohl hoffentlich 90er Hecht in der Hamburger Außenalster!

Falls du dir nix recht darunter vorstellen kannst , .....hier die Vids dazu , hatte sie hier damals aber wohl schon 'mal verlinkt :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZn1Lmrl7tQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wrdsMUBiwE

Im Gegensatz zu den gezeigten 5,5mm Luftgewehrkugeln nehme ich jetzt aber 5,1mm und 7,0mm Bleikugeln , ...die passen genau in 6mm und 8mm Plastikstrohhalme , die ich vor'm Verschließen in die Längsbohrungen einführe , ....so rollen die Kugeln besser .

Werde dann zu gegebener Zeit weiter berichten .

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da machst du dir ja richtig Arbeit mit dem Kanal und den Verschlussstopfen. Aber läuft der Wobbler, wenn die Gewichte in dem Kanal hin- und herrollen können? Das Gewicht hat doch meistens einen relativ festen Platz an dem es sitzen sollte um Max. Laufeigenschaften zu realisieren.Wurftechnisch ist es sicher ideal! Bin aber mal gespannt auf dein Video. 
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Naghul (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die tage werden kürzer und auch leider kälter 
ab jetzt geht das basteln wieder los . was mich angeht ich habe so das eine oder andere projekt im kopf den ich mir über den sommer ausgedacht habe. ich werde sicherlich die nächsten wochen und monate den einen oder anderen kunstköder vorstellen. auf jeden fall habe ich wiede richtig bock zu basteln. und über meinen neuen luftpinsel den ich mir in den nächsten tagen gönnen werde freue ich mich schon tierisch #6
gruss


----------



## diemai (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Da machst du dir ja richtig Arbeit mit dem Kanal und den Verschlussstopfen. Aber läuft der Wobbler, wenn die Gewichte in dem Kanal hin- und herrollen können? Das Gewicht hat doch meistens einen relativ festen Platz an dem es sitzen sollte um Max. Laufeigenschaften zu realisieren.Wurftechnisch ist es sicher ideal! Bin aber mal gespannt auf dein Video.
> Gruß Kössi


 
Natürlich laufen die , .....da die Schaufel die Nase beim Einholen ja immer etwas herunterdrückt und die Kugeln sich somit immer im vorderen Teil befinden , .......beim pausieren bleiben sie dann da auch und der Wobbler steigt dann leicht kopflastig auf .

Nur beim twichen rollen sie natürlich hin-und her und verlagern somit den Schwerpunkt des Köders , was aber auch in durchaus verführerische Ausbrüche des Köders resultiert .

Eine der Schwierigkeiten beim Bau ist , schon vorher die Anzahl der Kugeln abzuschätzen , da sie ja schon VOR dem Drechseln des Körpers fest eingesetzt werden , ....ferner muß man die Länge der Verschlußstopfen auch im Voraus planen , damit weder der Schaufelschlitz , eventuell verwendete Schaufel-Befestigungsschrauben oder Splinte sowie die Schwanz-Schrauböse später in die Mittelbohrung reichen , sondern nur durch die Stopfen gehen .

Eine 1:1 Skizze , nach der man arbeiten kann , ist immens von Vorteil , da verschiedene Schaufeln sowie unterschiedliche Schwanzverjüngungen auch unterschiedlich lange Stopfen benötigen , ........die Gewichtskammer soll ja immer so  lang wie möglich werden , um möglichst effektiv zu arbeiten , und das ohne das irgendwelche anderen Teile in die Kammer brechen , ......besonders Richtung Schwanz sollen die Kugeln so weit wie möglich rollen können .

Ferner sollte man die Eigenbau-Bauchöse auch immer am dicksten Umfang des Körpers anbringen , da man dort am meisten Spielraum für die Befestigungsschrauben hat . 

Quasi muß man den ganzen Wobbler um die Gewichtsbohrung herumbauen , trotzdem hat man doch noch diverse Möglichkeiten zur Veränderung der Körper , -und Schaufelform und somit des Laufverhaltens .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wo kauft ihr denn eure Split Rings? Ich habe mit den britannischen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die biegen sich zu schnell auf. Ich hätte gern hochwertigere, aber in größeren Abpackungen. Da habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden. 

Hat jemand einen guten Rat / Händler zur Hand?


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Wo kauft ihr denn eure Split Rings? Ich habe mit den britannischen schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die biegen sich zu schnell auf. Ich hätte gern hochwertigere, aber in größeren Abpackungen. Da habe ich leider noch nichts gefunden.
> 
> Hat jemand einen guten Rat / Händler zur Hand?



Ich hatte erst welche von lureparts.nl die ich sehr schlank fand. Einen Zugtest habe ich aber nicht gemacht. Jetzt hab ich nur noch die Rosco von bleigussformen.de -> http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/100-Springringe-8mm . Zwischendurch hab ich auch mal kleinere aus China bekommen. Konnte diese aber noch nicht auf Haltbarkeit testen. Ich habe auch mal versucht die Rosco in Übersee günstiger zu bekommen, das lohnt sich aber bei 100 oder 200 Stück nicht. Zumindest als ich vor nem Jahr gesucht hatte. Wer aber aktuelle Infos hat über alternative Quellen soll diese gern posten. Ick freu mir drüba!

Nachtrag: Welche ich habe weiss ich leider nicht mehr. Werden aber nicht die x-heavy sein. Vieleicht taugen die ja etwas. Sind zumindest billiger als die Rosco. http://www.lureparts.nl/index.php?cPath=38&osCsid=bp30d65hrdeo2o1qte1efojpe1


----------



## Kössi (12. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab letztens auch rosco Springringe bei HN Fisching bestellt. Die machen auf jeden Fall einen soliden Eindruck! Ob die superbillig waren kann ich nicht sagen, hab sie mal zum probieren mit vmc Haken mitbestellt. Werde ich auch weiterhin verwenden, es sei denn hier kommen noch bessere Angebote??


----------



## allegoric (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super, danke für den Tipp! Ich suche genau solche starken, die man kaum aufbiegen kann. Was nützt mir ein Rind, wenn der nach einem Biegen schon halb offen steht und der Haken immer reinrutscht? Der Köder bewegst sich sonst voll doof 

@ Kössi

ich frage mich aber immer, warum es die VMC Drillinge nicht in großen Abpackungen gibt. Was will man mit 10 Stück, das sind viel zu wenige... ^^. Vielleicht kommen die bei Lureparts.nl an die größeren Abpackungen.
Ich nutze zur Zeit Chinadrillinge (free fisher), die sind nicht schlecht für die Größen ab 6 und größer. Aber alle "Winzlinge" sind nicht so doll vom Material her.


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Super, danke für den Tipp! Ich suche genau solche starken, die man kaum aufbiegen kann. Was nützt mir ein Rind, wenn der nach einem Biegen schon halb offen steht und der Haken immer reinrutscht? Der Köder bewegst sich sonst voll doof
> 
> @ Kössi
> 
> ...




Einfach bei lureparts.nl per email anfragen. Lieferzeit soll ca. 6 Wochen sein und auch nur gegen Vorkasse. Die Angebote für die angefragten 50er Gebinde an Drillingen waren aber gut. Bei www.bleigussformen.de gibt es die VMC-Drillinge auch im 100er Pack. Von den Chinahaken bin ich weg. Eine Lieferung kam garnicht an, bei der anderen waren alle Hakenspitzen verbogen....#q


----------



## reticulatus (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,

bei mir gabs auch mal wieder ein paar Jerks.

Muß sie nur noch mit Epoxyd überziehen, Sprengringe und Drillinge ran, dann sind sie fertig.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist der hier brauchbar?

http://www.amazon.de/Mannesmann-M01790-Mini-Alu-Kompressor-12-Volt/dp/B000ET2E74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352829318&sr=8-1


Falls ja, brauche ich irgendeinen Adapter um eine normale Dual-Action Pistole anzuschließen?


----------



## Kössi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ allegoric
richtig 50er Packungen wären ideal, jedenfalls für mich. iIch baue sicher nicht so viele Wobbler wie Bondex oder Diemai, und Jerks bestücke ich mit Owner-Drillingen. Hat da jemand einen günstigen Dealer??? Meine letzten Owner hab ich in den Staaten bestellt und nun gehen einige Größen zur Neige.
@ PikeHunter Fabi
kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber da kommt sicher noch ein Tip von den Profi-
brushern. Ich habe bei meinem Kompressor auch auf die Lautstärke geachtet falls du in deinem Zimmer malen willst.


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Ist der hier brauchbar?
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Mannesmann-M01790-Mini-Alu-Kompressor-12-Volt/dp/B000ET2E74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1352829318&sr=8-1
> 
> ...



Nein, definitiv nicht. Nicht nur einen Adapter, sondern als 1. überhaupt einen Druckminderer und dann noch ............


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Soooooooooo, die neue Combo muss warten, ein hochwertiges Airbrush-Set wurde bestellt.

Eine kleine Frage habe ich allerdigns noch, ich habe vor mit den Createx Classic Farben zu beginnen, ist es ratsam eine Grundierung ( http://www.airbrush-city.de/airbrus...r/base-coat-sealer-white-120ml-04-4001/a-772/ ) zu verwenden oder einfach anfangs den Köder weiß zu machen?


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Soooooooooo, die neue Combo muss warten, ein hochwertiges Airbrush-Set wurde bestellt.
> 
> Eine kleine Frage habe ich allerdigns noch, ich habe vor mit den Createx Classic Farben zu beginnen, ist es ratsam eine Grundierung ( http://www.airbrush-city.de/airbrus...r/base-coat-sealer-white-120ml-04-4001/a-772/ ) zu verwenden oder einfach anfangs den Köder weiß zu machen?



Ich möchte dir zumindest von den Classic abraten, die sind teilweise recht dickflüssig. Du hattest mir mitgeteilt Details zu brushen. Da eignen sich bestimmt die Autoair besser, auch wenn die teurer sind. Das wäre meine Wahl, nun muss ich erstmal die Classic aufbrauchen. 

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Grundierung aus der Dose genommen oder das normale Weiss oder Schwarz. Das normale Classic-Weiss ist aber ein heftiger Brocken. Das setzt immer die Düse zu, egal ob 0,35 oder 0,5. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand ein Tipp.


----------



## Havelbanause (14. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nehme eine HVLP Pistole. Die eignet sich hervorragend für Auto Air Base Colors.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Nehme eine HVLP Pistole. Die eignet sich hervorragend für Auto Air Base Colors.



Ne Sata ist mir zu teuer, und ein neuer Kompressor auch ;-)
Fürs grobe hab ich ne Iwata Revolution und die muss reichen.

Vielleicht geht ja nochmal einer auf die Grundierungsfrage ein#h


----------



## Havelbanause (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine habe ich für knapp 30€ aus der Bucht. Die ist für Wasserfarben gut geeignet. Mit der bin ich um einiges schneller (ca. 75%) als mit meinen Luftpinseln. 
Ohne Verstopfungen der Pistole zu befürchten, kann ich 20-30 Köder in einem Schwung grundieren. Qualitativ gibt es keinen Unterschied im Vergleich zu einer Airbrush. Man ist um ein Vielfaches schneller, verbraucht jedoch auch etwas mehr Farbe. Aber mit den 960ml Flaschen kommt man schon eine Weile hin.


----------



## Deep Down (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Pikepiekser ist wieder da!#h


----------



## Havelbanause (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kenne ich nicht. 
Ist das dein Beitrag zum Thema?


----------



## Deep Down (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Volltreffer!


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Volltreffer!


#6
Würde mich freuen! Aber sowas geht auch per PN


----------



## Havelbanause (16. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down singt heute das Niveau. Warum, musst du immer wieder anfangen zu zoffen? Die Ansage, die du über Uwe übermittelt bekommen hast, sollte doch klar genug gewesen sein.

Nun aber back to topic.

Alternativ könnte man auch tauchen, was aber noch mehr Material verbrauchen würde.
Mit der HVLP bin ich sehr zufrieden, für mich ist es die beste Lösung.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, nachdem meine Airbrushausrüstung angekommen ist, habe ich gleich einen Versuch gewagt. Ist alles um einiges schwerer als gedacht, um zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse zu erzielen muss ich wohl noch eine ganze Weile üben.....

(Epoxy & Augen fehlen noch)

http://*ih.us/a/img708/1985/86199498.jpg


----------



## diemai (18. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, nachdem meine Airbrushausrüstung angekommen ist, habe ich gleich einen Versuch gewagt. Ist alles um einiges schwerer als gedacht, um zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse zu erzielen muss ich wohl noch eine ganze Weile üben.....
> 
> (Epoxy & Augen fehlen noch)


 
Ich hab' zwar vom Airbrushen keine Ahnung , ...aber mir scheint , das du noch recht viel von Spraydosen-Techniken übernommen hast , ........aber das wird noch , aller Anfang ist schwer , ........außerdem , ...schlecht aussehen tut er nun wirklich nicht #6!

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (18. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Warum, musst du immer wieder anfangen zu zoffen? Die Ansage, die du über Uwe übermittelt bekommen hast, sollte doch klar genug gewesen sein.


|kopfkrat
Nimm abschließend zur Kenntnis, dass ich hier damit rein gar nichts zu tun hatte oder habe! Warum auch! Mir wurde daher auch mangels Beteiligung nichts übermittelt!

@all
Btw: Tauchen geht auch! Nur muss man die Fließfähigkeit einstellen.

@Fabi
Das "Gefühl" fürs Brushen stellt sich aber ganz schnell ein! Das erste Projekt ist doch schon mal was geworden! Mit jedem Bait wird man besser und besser! Man wagt sich an immer mehr Tricks und Kniffe ran! Youtube ist ja voll davon!


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Fabi: Der sieht doch gut aus. Der Anfang ist halt nicht leicht. Pistole und Farben müssen kennengelernt werden und die Mischungsverhältnisse und Druckeinstellungen sind auch nicht ohne. Freue dich über jeden kleinen Fortschritt.

@Propionate-Liebhaber: Hier auf dieser schwedischen Seite kann man das Zeug teuer kaufen.  http://www.svenskfiskeshop.se/betes...ng/lacker-propionat/propionat-white-150g.html


----------



## diemai (20. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @Propionate-Liebhaber: Hier auf dieser schwedischen Seite kann man das Zeug teuer kaufen. http://www.svenskfiskeshop.se/betes...ng/lacker-propionat/propionat-white-150g.html


 

Interessanter Shop , leider kann ich kein Schwedisch(obwohl , .....einige Wörter sind ja ähnlich des Deutschen oder Englischen) .
Von Auslandslieferbedingungen stand da anscheinend auch nix ?
                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Walimai (21. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär
wieso? "das Zeug teuer kaufe". 99Kronen entspricht etwa 11,40€ dazu kommt noch Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung. Die angebotenen 150g ergeben Schätzungsweise 2 Liter Grundierung. Mit dem Propionat ist der Wobblerrohling durch tauchen, in einem Arbeitsgang versiegelt und grundiert.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Walimai schrieb:


> @Bulettenbär
> wieso? "das Zeug teuer kaufe". 99Kronen entspricht etwa 11,40€ dazu kommt noch Aceton oder Nitroverdünnung. Die angebotenen 150g ergeben Schätzungsweise 2 Liter Grundierung. Mit dem Propionat ist der Wobblerrohling durch tauchen, in einem Arbeitsgang versiegelt und grundiert.
> 
> Gruß
> Manfred



Dazu würden dann denke ich 2 mal Portokosten kommen, und die sind in Schweden nicht ohne! Vielleicht hole ich mir im Sommer ein Paket wenn ich wieder oben bin.

Bei ebay gibt es die ja auch:

Hier im Angebot:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Propionate-8...625?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2577b9f941

Hier das normale Angebot:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Propionate-W...Domain_0&var=620074165616&hash=item51a42e671d

Und hier für das ganze Forum|wavey::
http://www.ebay.de/itm/EASTMAN-TENI...932?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d338cd834


----------



## Naghul (22. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

was ist das denn für ein kunststoff?


----------



## Havelbanause (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das habe ich dazu erst mal gefunden.... http://polymatfree.polybase.com/default.aspx?tabid=418&query=1|1|ProductID|1021136

http://plastics.inwiki.org/Cellulose_propionate


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Das habe ich dazu erst mal gefunden.... http://polymatfree.polybase.com/default.aspx?tabid=418&query=1|1|ProductID|1021136
> 
> http://plastics.inwiki.org/Cellulose_propionate



Mehr hab ich leider auch nicht gefunden. Man könnte auch sicherlich die Gestelle von Rayban-Sonnenbrillen dafür benutzen#q Google spuckt leider sonst nichts aus.


----------



## diemai (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Mehr hab ich leider auch nicht gefunden. Man könnte auch sicherlich die Gestelle von Rayban-Sonnenbrillen dafür benutzen#q Google spuckt leider sonst nichts aus.


 


...................von (gesäuberten)Plastik-Kaffeebechern hab' ich auch schon nirgendwo gelesen !

Styropor geht NICHT , ...hab' ich ausprobiert , ...gibt nur "Watte" in Azeton #c!

Gruß , diemai#h

..............ach übrigens , ......hier mein neuestes Köderbau-Video , ...nicht viel Neues , aber wenigstens 'n paar Skizzen dieser meiner Wobbler mit inneren Rollgewichten(zur Verbesserung der Wurfweite) .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sgLxI7L_qU


----------



## Infamous (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr tolles video diemai.Leider kann man sowas nur bauen wenn man ne drechselbank hat. hast du die holzstücke mit leim oder harz zusammen geklebt?


----------



## diemai (23. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Infamous schrieb:


> sehr tolles video diemai.Leider kann man sowas nur bauen wenn man ne drechselbank hat. hast du die holzstücke mit leim oder harz zusammen geklebt?


 
..........danke sehr , .......habe Zwei-Komponentenkleber benutzt , ..der hält wohl besser als wasserfester Holzleim , denke ich , .......außerdem zieht er schneller an , so das die Gefahr geringer ist , das etwas davon in die Bohrung hinieinläuft .

Ich habe allerdings auch zwei größere Abachi-Wobbler im Bau , die "normal" geschnitzt sind und ebenfalls eine durchgehende 8mm Bohrung haben , die mit Rollgewichten gefüllt ist , .....wollte 'mal sehen , ob das ebenfalls funzen könnte ,.....erste Testergebnisse stehen noch aus , ...werde aber dann hier berichten .

Die Idee zu solchen Ködern wie auf der Skizze im Video kam mir vor ca. einem Jahr , als ich ein amerikanisches Video gesehen habe , welches handgemachte Köder für "Striper Bass" zeigt ,........hatte mir gedacht , das solche Teile
doch auch auf Hecht funzen könnten , .....und auf'fer Drechselbank lassen sie sich recht leicht herstellen ,........die Rollgewicht-Konstruktion stammt allerdings von mir , .....da ich sowieso schon immer auf Köder stand , die sich möglichst weit werfen lassen :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s4b1MShqI78

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (24. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , ......hab' ich 'grad in'ner Bucht entdeckt , .....ist ja sonst vergriffen oder zumindest recht teuer , .......wer's noch braucht , .......#c?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wobbler-Topm...300105?pt=Sach_Fachbücher&hash=item4abeb7db09

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, jetzt ist 2012 fast rum und ich hab gar nix an ködern gebaut. bis auf ein paar gebrauchsfliegen. und weil ich nicht viel angeln war sind die boxen immer noch voll.
aber gestern so an meiner kleinen drehbank, da dachte ich...

heute mit an den bach genommen, ich musste laut lachen. das ding brummt an der angel wie ein hornissenschwarm. ob ich jemals ernsthaft damit angeln werde, keine ahnung. vielleicht auf satzforellen im winter. ist mit haken 80 mm lang.

naja, mit dem rest hätt ich mir können mehr mühe geben, der propeller ist nur grob ausgefeilt und draufgepappt. und das grüne seil macht sich in der roten hechel auch nicht so toll. war zu faul den fliegenbindekoffer rauszuräumen. einmal aufgemacht und du brauchst 15 min um ihn wieder zu schließen:m


----------



## FakeFish (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

sieht doch sehr gut aus!! :m

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Deep Down (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da schliess ich mich doch gleich mal an! Schickes Teil!

@diemai
Nettes Video!


----------



## Ferdin@nd (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hir ist ein Nils Master invincible 25cm
die lippe war gebrochen und habe ik erzatst fur eine lexan
exemplar und er hat glein ein neue farbe muster bekomen


----------



## Deep Down (25. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Respekt fürs pimpen! Dieses Schuppenmuster kostet richtig viel Zeit!#6


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> Hir ist ein Nils Master invincible 25cm
> die lippe war gebrochen und habe ik erzatst fur eine lexan
> exemplar und er hat glein ein neue farbe muster bekomen



kannst du mal die schablone zeigen? ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> kannst du mal die schablone zeigen? ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Csafx9DN-fI

und ohne Airbrush mit der Stoppeltechnik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJJTUDG_1LM


----------



## Ferdin@nd (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> kannst du mal die schablone zeigen? ich kann mir das gar nicht vorstellen.


 
Ich mache es wie solarfall
hier einige foto's wie man so ein sjablone selber machts


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Ferdin@nd schrieb:


> Ich mache es wie solarfall
> hier einige foto's wie man so ein sjablone selber machts



Vielen Dank für deine Mühe!#h


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke. und dann "nur" noch ne ruhige hand.


----------



## Ferdin@nd (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> danke. und dann "nur" noch ne ruhige hand.


 
Ja das muss man sicher habe


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo gruss  an alle wobblerbauer , hier einige meine arbeiten |wavey:


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (28. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch eins drauf  :q|stolz:


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du mit Gelb-weiß gute erfahrungen gemacht oder ist  das nur Zufall, dass viele dasselbe Dekor bekommen haben?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Hast du mit Gelb-weiß gute erfahrungen gemacht oder ist  das nur Zufall, dass viele dasselbe Dekor bekommen haben?


ja  gelb/weiss ist bisher eindeutig die fängigste farbe in unseren revieren ,  bescherte mir bisher eine menge guter raubfische |rolleyes:m


----------



## Ferdin@nd (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schone wobbler rapfenjäger1

Diese jerk habe ich gerade fertig










































[/quote]


grusse Ferdinand


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Rapfenjäger
Jep, das Faible für weis/gelb ist unverkennbar! Da haste ja schon ne ordentliche Menge angefertigt!#6

@Ferdin@nd
Jep, sehr schick geworden!!!!!#6
Diese Schuppenmuster kosten schön viel Zeit und vor allem das so gleichmäßig in der Frabgebung hinzubekommen!#6 Wie viel Zeit benötigste allein fürs Muster und was hast du beim letzten Jerk für ne Farbe für die Schuppen genommen?


----------



## CarpCrakc (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdin@nd
ich liebe deine Wobbler 
Einfach nur geiles Dekor und richtig tolle Farben 

Weiter so 
Gibts die auch zu kaufen ?


----------



## Ferdin@nd (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Rapfenjäger
> Jep, das Faible für weis/gelb ist unverkennbar! Da haste ja schon ne ordentliche Menge angefertigt!#6
> 
> @Ferdin@nd
> ...


 
Die grune farbe misch ich selber von 2 farbe hell grun und swartz er ist auch nie gleich 
( auto air CTX-4304-04 Pearlized Lime Green und normales swartz)
ich brauch ungefahr 1/2 bis 3/4 stunde pro seite nur fur das schuppe muster

@Carpcrakc
Ja man kan sie kaufen

sie haben auch alle ein lauter rasel (ratel)


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antwort! #6 Das ist dann so ne Art olivgrün!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ferdin@nd

Danke , deine Jerks sehen toll aus vor allem sehr aufwendig gebaut. das klingt nach eine menge arbeit. 
Leider besitze ich noch nicht solche Dekor fähigkeiten.:c 
Kannst du mir etwas mehr über die aktion/fängigkeit solcher Jerks erzählen? da ich es noch nie gebaut und gefischt  habe , bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch , weiss aber im allgemeinen dass die aktion über die über eine relativ steife rute kommt ..;+
falls du damit sehr erfolgreich bist möchte ich auch ein paar versuchen zu bauen. |rolleyes


Deep Down

Ja über das winter basteln und im sommer / herbst angeln , denn ich brauche alleine 15 stück pro jahr und  dann kommen die freunde die mir ein paar wobbler abbetteln und somit geht mein wobbler bestand schnell zur neige. |rolleyes

Gruss Rapfenjäger1#h


----------



## Ferdin@nd (30. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@_rapfenjäger1_
_meine este dekor war auch nicht so schick_
_und die fish ist es egaal_
_Ich habe leider keine eigene film aber dieser ist _ähnlich an mein jerkbait 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CW6oebPOBw

und ja sie vangen auch 














grusse Ferdinand


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (30. November 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Ferdin@nd , tolle fangfotos und jerk aktion #6


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ferdin@nd: Du sagtest, dass du auch wobbler abgeben würdest: Wo liegen denn deine Vorstellungen für den Preis eines Jerkbaits? Sie sehen ja doch echt ziemlich hochwertig aus. Ich hätte Interesse 1-2 Stück mal zum testen zu kaufen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> @ Ferdin@nd: Du sagtest, dass du auch wobbler abgeben würdest: Wo liegen denn deine Vorstellungen für den Preis eines Jerkbaits?



|good:


----------



## Ferdin@nd (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Preis liegt fur ein normale Jerkbait auf € 21,50
und die met folie sind € 25,-
egaal ob is ein kleine oder grosse ist

preise sind incl versand

gruss ferdinand


----------



## STORM_2012 (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hätte auch Interesse die sehen Hammer aus !


----------



## Ferdin@nd (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klein ist 11cm und 54gram
gross ist 14 cm und 92 gram
Und sie haben allen ein rasel 

Parrot (Folie)





Grune Barsch (Folie)





Braune barsch (Folie)
weisse Barsch (Normal)





Gelben barsch (normal)











wenn ihr interesse hat kan man mir PN-en


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Ferdinand: Danke erstmal für die Antwort! Die Preise sind ja nicht höher, als im Laden und dafür, dass es Handarbeit ist noch realtiv günstig. 
Produzierst du noch weiter, oder nur im Winter? Ich muss jetzt erstmal Weihnachten finanziell überstehen und dann kommt demnächst noch ne Sportex Black pearl und so allerlei anderes von Rollen über Schnüre bis zu ner neuen Wathose. Da ich Schüler bin, würde ich ne Bestellung wohl erst ab Anfang Februar aufgeben!  Aber ich freu mich schon drauf, die Anfang mai von den Hechten zerfetzen zu lassen. Mach weiter so. Geile Arbeit.


----------



## Naghul (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne jerks ferdi, wie immer eigentlich :m :l


----------



## apollo2233 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

schöne Wobbler sind hier zu sehen.

Benutzt jemand Createx farben?
Erfahrungen?

Danke 

Gruß
Csaba


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schöne Wobbler sind hier zu sehen.
> 
> ...



Wer sucht, der findet auch:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=createx&sa=Suche


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei solarfall-baits tut sich was,

es sind neue Airbrush-Video-Anleitungen verfügbar. Weitere sollen folgen. Viel Spass:

http://solarfallbaits.blogspot.de/


----------



## Deep Down (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der hat es aber auch sowas von drauf!


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aber zu schade zum Angeln oder was meint ihr. #c Ist aber absolut TOP #6


----------



## Deep Down (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na ja, wenn man sie selber baut, ist die Ersatzbeschaffung nicht unmöglich.  Wenn man für die Herstellung des Rohlings auch noch eine Form hat, ist die zunehmende Hürde der "Wiederbeschaffung" und die Hemnmschwelle damit zu angeln noch niedriger!


----------



## diemai (6. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , 

...........ich möchte auf meinen Wobblern demnächst irgendwann 'mal das erste Mal Acrylfarben pinselnderweise verarbeiten , .....hab' mir dazu erst'mal so'n Farb-Set aus'm Supermarkt-Sonderverkauf besorgt , ..das enthält 18 verschiedene Farben in je 36 gr. Tuben .

Meine Frage ist , .....kennt jemand irgendeine Website , wo beschrieben steht , welche Farben man mit welchen und in welchem Verhältnis mischen muß , um bestimmte Töne zu erhalten(z.B. weiß und rot ergibt rosa) ?

Falls es so eine Anleitung im Netz überhaupt gibt , würde mir das Einiges an 'rumprobieren ersparen , bzw . den richtigen Weg weisen , ........zum airbrushen ist so eine Art Mischtabelle ja wohl auch erforderlich , oder ?

                                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Ralle307 (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, 

eine universelle Tabelle gibt es glaube nicht nach der man sich richten kann. Da jeder Farbenhersteller andere Rohstoffe für die Farben, die verschiedene Pigmentstärken haben verwendet. Einige Farbhersteller stellen auf ihrer Herstellerseite Mischtabellen für ihre Farben zur Verfügung, diese Mischtabellen stimmen dann meist bei Farben von anderen Herstellern nicht. 

Der Unterschied zum Beispiel bei Orange, bei Createxfarben ist das Mischungsverhältnis etwa 3:1, also 3 Teile gelb und ein Teil rot. Bei den Revel Acrylfarben ist es fast 5:1, 5 Teile Gelb und ein Teil rot für den gleichen Farbton. 
Um das probieren wirst du wohl nicht herumkommen, aber einfach den helleren Farbton zuerst nehmen und mit den dunkleren langsam abmischen. 
Bei Farben die aus einer warmen und einer kalten Farbe gemischt sind, immer die kalte Farbe als Grundfarbe nehmen und dann mit der warmen Farbe abmischen. Z.B. Lila, Da ist die Grundfarbe blau (kalt) und die mischst du dann langsam mit rot (warm) ab, bis du den gewünschten Farbton hast.
Es gibt auch Farben die aus 3 Farbtönen gemischt werden. Z.B. Olivgrün, das besteht aus grün, braun und gelb. Da ist die Grundfarbe grün, das wird mit braun abgemischt und dann mit ein wenig gelb abgerundet. 
Weiß und schwarz dienen eigentlich nur um die Farben heller zu machen oder eben abzudunkeln. 
Wie ein PC-Drucker brauchst du eigentlich nur die 3 Grundfarbtöne rot, gelb und blau um dir jeden beliebigen Farbton zu mischen. 

Hier ein paar Mischtipps:

beige:  Gelb + wenig braun als Grundfarbton + weiß bis zur gewüschten Farbestärke

grün: gelb + blau
braun: grün + rot
lila: blau + rot
orange: gelb + rot
türkis: grün + blau

Und so weiter....... Alle kann man einfach nicht aufführen. Bei bestimmten Farbtönen nach deinem Wunsch einfach fragen.


----------



## diemai (8. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Ralle307

.............vielen , vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort , das hilft mir schon weiter , ...so als Basis , .....ich sehe jetzt ein , das ich da jetzt wohl 'was von der Pike auf lernen muß|kopfkrat !

Aber ich freue mich schon darauf , ......hab' jetzt noch'n paar Wobbels mit Modellbaufarben in der Mache , spätestens wenn bei denen das Epoxy 'drauf ist , geht's das erste Mal mit'm Acryl-Pinseln los , hab' auf'm Stück Holz schon sporadisch geübt .

Die erweiterten Möglichkeiten gegenüber den Modellbaufarben gefallen mir sehr , ....'mal sehen , ob ich damit 'was einigermaßen Ansehnliches zustande bringe , .......hab' noch bestimmt zwei bis drei Dutzend Rohlinge liegen , die nach etwas Farbe lechzen|supergri.

Vielen Dank noch'mal:m , ....Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## greys1984 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mahlzeit
kann mir jemand sagen, welches schablonenmaterial gut geeignet ist?
ich habe papier genommen und es mit acryllack ein gesprüht, auf dauer ist es nicht das richtige 
mylar kann man vergessen, dass ist wie plastik.
gibt es alternativen?

mfg


----------



## Deep Down (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> mahlzeit
> kann mir jemand sagen, welches schablonenmaterial gut geeignet ist?
> ich habe papier genommen und es mit acryllack ein gesprüht, auf dauer ist es nicht das richtige
> mylar kann man vergessen, dass ist wie plastik.
> ...



Nimm mal dünne Pappe, z.B: Schuhkartoon- oder Aktendeckel etc!


----------



## greys1984 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey
danke
ich dachte evt noch an fotopapier-matt.
was meinst du?
lg


----------



## Deep Down (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fotopapier matt? Noch nie versucht!

Es gibt für Drucker auch festeres meist farbiges Papier!


----------



## greys1984 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370675402757?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

jetzt weißt du wieder mehr


----------



## Deep Down (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versuch es mal und berichte.


----------



## greys1984 (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich werde am Dienstag in einen Bastelladen gehen, die haben ein bisschen papier zur Auswahl

ich schreibe dir dann ob es funktioniert hat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibts irgendwo gute Jerkrohlinge?

Habe keine Bandschleifmaschine, daher ist die Produktion sehr sehr mühevoll. Falls wer was über hat auch gerne anbieten!


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gute Jerkrohlinge?
> 
> Habe keine Bandschleifmaschine, daher ist die Produktion sehr sehr mühevoll. Falls wer was über hat auch gerne anbieten!



Gute Idee 

Evtl ne Adresse wo man verschiedene Modelle bekommt die aber nicht So mega teuer sein müssen


----------



## greys1984 (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

germantackle


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, die Form sagt mir allerdings gar nicht zu. Sollte es hier ein paar Köderbauer geben, die noch einige über haben oder sich ein paar Euros dazuverdienen wollen einfach bescheid sagen!


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei ebay gibts nen Typ der welche verkauft. 

Nen Bandschleifer find ich überflüssig. Eine Oberfräse und nen Tellerschleifer sind aber schon eine große Hilfe. Die möcht ich nicht mehr missen. Der Bandschleifer steht nur rum.

Ich säge die Rohlinge mit einer Dekupiersäge aus, bearbeite die Schnittkante an einem Tellerschleifer nach und fräse die Konturen an einer Oberfräse (Frästisch). 

Vielleicht reicht es ja dein Bearbeitungsverfahren etwas zu verbessern?


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja, als Azubi habe ich nicht die Kohle alles in Maschinen zu investieren. Stichsäge, Handfeile und ein Schleifklotz sind alles was zur Verfügung steht....


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo gute Jerkrohlinge?
> 
> Habe keine Bandschleifmaschine, daher ist die Produktion sehr sehr mühevoll. Falls wer was über hat auch gerne anbieten!




Bei ebay kosten Rohlinge aus Buchenholz zwischen 2,5€ und 3€ das Stück. Schraubösen, Augen und Blei war dabei. Wer bereit ist dafür soviel Geld zu bezahlen darf sich gerne melden ;-) Meine Werkstatt ist voll#h

Es bleibt immer noch das elendige Versiegeln etc...

@fabi: Als Azubi hatte ich keine Lust soviel Geld in Rohlinge zu investieren. Zum Glück leben meine Großeltern noch, sodass ich Platz für Werkzeuge und Maschinen habe.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Naja, als Azubi habe ich nicht die Kohle alles in Maschinen zu investieren. Stichsäge, Handfeile und ein Schleifklotz sind alles was zur Verfügung steht....



Ne ordentliche Raspel verkürzt das Feilen!


----------



## greys1984 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey
hat jemand den harz mal getestet?

http://www.kanubau-krauss.de/index....category_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1

mfg


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> hey
> hat jemand den harz mal getestet?
> 
> http://www.kanubau-krauss.de/index....category_id=22&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=1
> ...



Nein. Ich nehme den von www.bootsservice-behnke.de 

Laut Beschreibung ist das Zeug ganz brauchbar. Jedoch ist der Preis etwas happig. Das kann natürlich daran liegen dass das Produkt zugekauft wird. Ich würde lieber direkt beim Hersteller kaufen, günstigere Preise in kauf nehmen und die Gewissheit haben, ein frisches Erzeugniss zu kaufen.

Eine weitere bekannte Adresse (um keine einseitige Werbung zu machen): http://www.r-g.de/


----------



## greys1984 (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay danke
hast du den härter 650 mal getestet? 
was ist auf den ersten blick anders als beim 630?

lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> okay danke
> hast du den härter 650 mal getestet?
> was ist auf den ersten blick anders als beim 630?
> 
> lg



Habe beide verarbeitet. Optisch konnte ich keinen Unterschied feststellen. Einzig die Verarbeitungszeiten sind unterschiedlich. Falls Du zum 1. Mal Epoxy bestellen solltest, nimm auf jeden Fall die kleinste Menge. Damit kommt man gut hin. Lieber zu wenig als zuviel bestellt. Das Zeug hält nicht ewig und meins ist schon wieder abgelaufen..... -> Sondermüll


----------



## Ralle307 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär
Tipp zum Epoxydharz, wenn er nicht mehr richtig bindet oder aushärtet oder auch schon leicht kristallisiert ist, einfach 1 bis 2 Stunden bei etwa 60-65°C tempern, dann geht er wieder ;-) Kleine Behältnisse im Wasserbad und größere in der Backröhre wo man die Temperatur genau regeln kann........


----------



## GFT (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@greys1984
Meine ersten Eigenbauwobbler baute ich mit dem Behnke-Epoxy 601 u. Härter 650.
Die Wobbler glänzen noch immer.
Ein Jahr später wollte ich etwas Geld sparen und bestellte mir ein kostengünstiges NoName Produkt bei eBay.
Nach der Herstellung sahen die Wobbler super aus und das Epoxygemisch verlief u.härtete klasse aus.
Nach einer Angelsaison war es leider vorbei mit dem schönen Glanz.
Matt und unansehnlich sahen die Wobbler aus.
Hätte ich lieber auf die alten Hasen gehört.#q
In diesem Winter werde ich die guten, fängigen aber nun blassen Köder anschleifen und versuchen sie mit 601-650 zu retten.
Ich habe inzwischen neu bestellt.
Einige hier benutzen 601 mit etwas schnellerem Behnke 3..er? Härter.
Soll auch gut sein.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## greys1984 (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay

Danke
Lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Ralle, super Tipp. Danke! Werde ich ausprobieren und das alte Epoxy vorerst nur zum Versiegeln nehmen.

Also ich nehme den 630er Härter wenn ich 4 bis 5 Jerks gleichzeitig beschichte. Wenn es mehr werden nehme ich den 650.


----------



## allegoric (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze die 3er Serie, ich bin mit der Klarheit auf jeden Fall zufrieden, werde mir aber dieses jahr auch die 6er Serie mit der langsamen Aushärtung zulegen, da ic heinfach ein schöneres Ergebnis damit erzielen will. Mit nur "Umhängen" sieht es bei mir einfach nicht so schön aus. Man investiert viel Zeit in einen Köder, da sollte der Abschluss dann auch gelingen  und da baue ich mir noch ein Rahmenköderrad mit Discokugelmotor zusammen. Das sollte einfach und effektiv sein ;-).


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werde mir demnächst auch mal wieder den Behnke-Epoxy 601 und Härter 650 zulegen. Ganz ganz früher hab ich in den Anfängen noch mit dem 2 Komponenten UHU plus schnellfest die Beschichtung gemacht #q ... Der ist total schlecht!!! Dann eine ganze Zeit lang mit einer 2 Komponenten Kaltlasur, welche klasse zu verarbeiten ist und sau gut aussieht! Nur war die schweineteuer. Jetzt verwende ich schon seit längerem den Behnke-Epoxy. Der ist einfach super.

Zuletzt hab ich mal ein Experiment gemacht und ein paar Wobbler mit einem Pakett-Fußbodenlack (Acryllack) beschichtet. Wenn man viel Zeit und Geduld hat geht auch das. Nur muss man zwischen den einzelnen Anstrichen (so ca. 3-5 mal) min. 2 Tage warten bis der Lack vollständig ausgetrocknet ist. Ein Vorteil hat das ganze: Man erspart sich das Köderkarusell. Das Ergebnis war auch eine extrem dünne,glänzende und äußerst harte Beschichtung. Trotzdem werde ich weiterhin eher die Epoxy-Methode machen, da es meiner Meinung nach einfach am Besten ist.

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Deep Down (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Zuletzt hab ich mal ein Experiment gemacht und ein paar Wobbler mit einem Pakett-Fußbodenlack (Acryllack) beschichtet. Wenn man viel Zeit und Geduld hat geht auch das. Nur muss man zwischen den einzelnen Anstrichen (so ca. 3-5 mal) min. 2 Tage warten bis der Lack vollständig ausgetrocknet ist. Ein Vorteil hat das ganze: Man erspart sich das Köderkarusell. Das Ergebnis war auch eine extrem dünne,glänzende und äußerst harte Beschichtung. Trotzdem werde ich weiterhin eher die Epoxy-Methode machen, da es meiner Meinung nach einfach am Besten ist.
> 
> Grüße wobblerbau-jw



Das hab ich früher auch schon mal versucht! 
Nimmste nen Fön, ist der Lack schnell trocken und die nächste Schicht kann drauf! Dann brauchste ihn nur einmal endgültig über nen paar Tage austrocknen lassen!


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das hab ich früher auch schon mal versucht!
> Nimmste nen Fön, ist der Lack schnell trocken und die nächste Schicht kann drauf! Dann brauchste ihn nur einmal endgültig über nen paar Tage austrocknen lassen!



Ob das das Wahre ist ?
Normalerweiße müsste der Lack oder platzen , wenn er zu schnell trocknet oder zu heiß wird , oder irr ich mich ?


----------



## Deep Down (14. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deshalb der moderate Fön und nicht die Heißluftpistole! Bei mir ist der Lack nicht geplatzt oder gerissen!


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Feine dünne aber harte Lackschichten hören sich doch super für kleinere Wobbler an. Jedes Mittelchen hat seinen Anwendungsbereich.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Mit dem Föhnen ist keine schlechte Idee. Einmal musste es schnell gehen, weil ich die wobbler in 3 Tagen schon gebraucht habe (Urlaub). Deshalb hab ich da auch zu Föhn gegriffen. Man muss da nur säuisch aufpassen, dass der Lack keine Blasen wirft! Mit Rissen hatte ich dagegen keine Probleme. Aber so gings schon deutlich schneller, das stimmt. Nur hatte ich den Eindruck, dass der Lack nicht ganz so gut ausgehärtet war.



> Feine dünne aber harte Lackschichten hören sich doch super für kleinere Wobbler an. Jedes Mittelchen hat seinen Anwendungsbereich.



Ja, mittlerweile verwende ich diesen Parkettlack auch nur noch für kleinere Wobbler, da ist diese Methode echt klasse. Für normale-große Wobbler ist aber die Epoxy-Schicht immer noch das Beste!


----------



## diemai (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Bastler-Gemeinde , 

.............falls euch 'mal die Ideen ausgehen sollten , .....hier ist die Google-Übersetzung(in's Englische)einer italienischen Kunstköderbau-Seite , ......freundlicherweise zur Verfügung gestellt von einem italienischen Mitglied von "LureAndMore", der großen australischen Kunstköder-Seite .

http://translate.google.it/translat...p://xoomer.virgilio.it/cjbur/1indice_tema.htm

Hab mich da 'mal ganz kurz durchgeklickt , ...meiner Meinung nach sind da einige recht interessante Eigenbau-Konstruktionen dabei , .......alles reichlich bebildert und mit Skizzen versehen , .......ist allerdings auch nötig , da der Google-Übersetzer wie so viele Übersetz-Programme doch recht holprig ist :q.

Aber zur Inspiration und zum nachbauen langt's wohl allemal , denke ich |kopfkrat!

    Viel Spaß beim Durchblättern , ....Gruß , diemai


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat wer eine Empfehlung was die Holzsorte bei solch hochrückigen, großen Cranks angeht?

http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c409_SMALL-CUSTOM-CRANK.html


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Danke Dieter, Du hast meinen Abend gerettet ;-)




PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hat wer eine Empfehlung was die Holzsorte bei solch hochrückigen, großen Cranks angeht?
> 
> http://www.pikeworld.de/index.php?cat=c409_SMALL-CUSTOM-CRANK.html



Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Vorallem wenn man Beziehungen zu einer Tischlerei oder zum Holzfachhandel hat. Wem wie mir nur Baumärkte zur Verfügung stehen, der nimmt Fichten Bretter. Ich habe noch keine Abachileisten gesehen auf die der hohe Rücken passen würde.

PS: Fabi ich bastel morgen mal weiter und melde mich abends.


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe hier eine extrem umfangreiche Zusammenstellung/Übersicht zur Dichte von Holz gefunden:

http://www.holz-voegel.de/Holzer/holzer.html

Eigentlich ganz interessant wenn nicht die Beschaffung so umständlich wäre. Die Baumärkte in der Umgebung führen nur:

Balsa, Paulownia, Fichte, Abachi, Kiefer, Birke, Buche, Eiche

Gerne würde ich Lärche für Wobbler ausprobieren


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In jedem größeren Holzhandel bekommt man so gut wie alle Hölzer. Wenn man nett fragt, dann geben die einem auch ein paar Verschnitt-Reste. Ansonsten hol ich mein Holz (Buche, Kiefer, ...) im Baumarkt. Abachi und Balsa in einem großen Fachmarkt für Künstlerbedarf
-> http://www.gerstaecker.de/shop/unser-angebot/speckstein-bildhauerei/holzbearbeitung-schnitzen
Hier gibts auch Abachi, auf das auch ein hochrückiger Wobbler passt!



> Ich habe noch keine Abachileisten gesehen auf die der hohe Rücken passen würde.



Und so was ausgefalleneres wie Pappel, Birke, Lärche, ... im Holzhandel (oder auch im Internet).

Da aber Hölzer wie Balsa und Abachi stark vom Ausstreben bedroht sind, versuche ich immer mehr von diesen Hölzern ab zukommen. Lindenholz und Pappelholz hat sich da für mich als sehr guter Ersatz herausgestellt, wobei ich schon zugeben muss, dass Abachi einfach in seinen Eigenschaften unschlagbar ist! 

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## diemai (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @diemai: Danke Dieter, Du hast meinen Abend gerettet ;-)


 

Hihi , .....freut mich , Björn :m!

@all

Also , meine Abachi-Leisten sind ca. 27 X 80 mm , das dürfte für den betreffenden Köder doch reichen , oder ?

Ich habe für einige voluminöse Wobbels(meistens gedrechselt) vor der Bearbeitung auch schon 'mal zwei Leistenstücke mit wasserfestem Holzleim zusammengefügt , ...vorzugsweise auf eine Art , so das die Schraubösen oder das Drahtsystem später größtenteils nur durch EINE der Leisten führen , .......gab nie Probleme mit Rissen oder so .

Bedenken hätte ich aber , einen so großen Wobbel aus dem doch recht leichten Abachi zu fertigen , ....der braucht nachher Unmengen von Blei als Ballast , .....vovon ein Teil bestimmt im Rücken angebracht werden muß , damit er überhaupt zufriedenstellend läuft .

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Eigentlich ganz interessant wenn nicht die Beschaffung so umständlich wäre.



Frag doch mal in den Tischlereien nach die geben immer kleine Restholzmengen ab jedenfalls bei mir.


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,moin!
Ich wollte mal wieder meine letzten Projekte vorstellen.Habe immer mal wieder sporadisch ein bischen gewärkelt und auch fleißig mit gelesen.Also viel Spaß beim gucken.


----------



## magut (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bau meine nur aus Lärche (kommt ja direkt aus meiner Region im Ösiland ) grundier die Teile nur und dann mit dem Lack oder Folie drauf. Mach keine Epoxi Beschichtung, da ich einen extremen Verschleiß hab und mir da um die Zeit dafür zu schade währ.
UND je zerbissener ein Wobbler aussieht umso besser fängt er |kopfkrat
Kann daher die Lärche echt empfehlen hat noch bei jedem Wobbler super funktioniert und ist nicht empfindlich wenn er Wasser saugt
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So und noch ein paar!








Die Jerks sind aus Kirschholz geschnitzt und ich fand die masserung so schön das ich sie natur gelasssen habe,bis auf den Bauch wo ich bleilöcher übergesprüht habe.












Einige Jerks habe ich gedrechselt und die anderen habe ich auf der Arbeit in den Pausen geschnitzt wenn ich nichts zu Lesen hatte.So das wars erst mal.Die nächsten Wobbler sind in arbeit und werden demnächst kommen.
Schönen Dank auch nochmal für den Link von der Italienischen seit,ist sehr inspirirent.


----------



## diemai (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hemelinger Spezial

............das sind ja echt geile Teile , ...super Arbeiten#6#6#6 , ....da werden die Hechte garantiert nicht "Nein" sagen !

.......bin ich wenigstens nicht der Einzige , der während der Arbeitspausen schnitzen tut:m!

So einen "Nudie"-Wobbler  hab' ich auch gerade in Arbeit , aus amerikanischem "Red Cedar" , ,.......hoffentlich komme ich da ohne Bleilöcher aus !

Freut mich , wenn dir der Link gefällt !


@ magut

Lärche ist doch'n Nadelholz , oder ?

Hört sich ja alles gut an !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## magut (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Hemelinger Spezial
> 
> ............das sind ja echt geile Teile , ...super Arbeiten#6#6#6 , ....da werden die Hechte garantiert nicht "Nein" sagen !
> 
> ...


 

ja ist ein Nadelholz das extrem Harzhaltig ist (drum eher wasserfest) wir nehmen es für den Bau von Steeganlagen und Piloten (das sind die Pfeiler die in den Grund des See´s  geschlagen werden)  wächst eher in den "Bergen" von Eurer Region aus gesehen  
ist nicht so hart wie Buche aber gehört schon zu den Harthölzern soweit ich weis.
gibt es bei uns in allen Dimensionen (vom Brett bis zum Kantholz mit 30/30 cm) 

hab damit die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.
braucht nicht zuviel Blei und lässt sich trotzdem noch gut bearbeiten.
Bau aber nur Wobbler die wie die gute alte "Oma" aussehen.
Kann ja mal was für den Selbstkostenbeitrag versenden.
Aber erst ab Mitte Jänner.muss ins Krankenhaus ab Mittwoch.
l.G.
Mario


----------



## diemai (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ magut

Danke für das Angebot , ...komme ggfs. darauf zurück , so 'mal zum Testen ,  ........wünsche dir alles Gute für deinen Krankenhausaufenthalt !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hemelinger Special
Nette Ködertruppe haste da erwerkelt!#6


----------



## Angel-Kai (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

****** die Wand an... Geile Teile !!!
Ich habe 2 linke Hände und 10 Daumen, ich lass das lieber


----------



## Willi90 (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Manomanoman... ihr seid ja immernoch aktiv hier XD wahnsin, was sich innerhalb den letzt ~2 1/2 Jahren entwikelt hat... (da habe ich zuletzt geschrieben)

Gruß
Willi


----------



## diemai (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Manomanoman... ihr seid ja immernoch aktiv hier XD wahnsin, was sich innerhalb den letzt ~2 1/2 Jahren entwikelt hat... (da habe ich zuletzt geschrieben)
> 
> Gruß
> Willi


 
..........dann wird's ja 'mal wieder Zeit#6 !

@ Angel-Kai

Du wirst doch mit'm Schnitzmesser nicht gleich den Finger absäbeln , oder :m ?

.......versuch's einfach 'mal#6 , ....Anleitungen gibt's im Netz en masse !

Und wenn dann erstmal der erste Fisch am Selbstgebauten zappelt , ist das einfach nur'n geiles Gefühl und allermeistens der Beginn einer langen Wobblerschnitz-Karriere!

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GFT (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai
Danke für den Link#6

http://translate.google.it/translate...ndice_tema.htm

Ich konnte mich gestern Abend gar nicht von den vielen Anregungen lösen.

In meinem Beruf (Gleisbau) beginnt die Schlechtwetterzeit.
Viel Zeit, die im Bastelkeller genutzt werden kann.


----------



## diemai (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> @diemai
> Danke für den Link#6
> 
> http://translate.google.it/translate...ndice_tema.htm
> ...


 
..............freut mich , das es dir 'was nützt , ...dann 'mal viel Spaß und Erfolg , .......Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
ich hab mich mal an einen Belly Dog gewagt. Material ist von Nepomuk, das lässt sich echt gut bearbeiten. Hab ihn gestern gespritzt und nun soll er noch 4-5 Schichten Epoxi bekommen. Da er mir am großen Kugelkanal etwas knapp zum Bauch geraten ist vielleicht auch mehr um ihn da stabiler zu machen. Nicht das Meister Esox, wenn er kräftig zubeisst das Maul voller Bleikugeln hat.:q


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hemelinger Spezial schrieb:


> Moin,moin!
> Ich wollte mal wieder meine letzten Projekte vorstellen.Habe immer mal wieder sporadisch ein bischen gewerkelt und auch fleißig mit gelesen.Also viel Spaß beim gucken.





diemai schrieb:


> @ Hemelinger Spezial
> 
> ............das sind ja echt geile Teile , ...super Arbeiten#6#6#6



Moin, da kann ich diemai nur zustimmen - teilweise echt geniale Teile dabei - insbesondere die weißen und naturfarbenen gefallen mir ausgesprochen gut! Hatte sowas auch schon immer mal im Kopf / Probiert aber nie so sauber umgesetzt bekommen...

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi

Ein schönes und durchdachtes Teil#6 , aber die Konstruktion ist gewagt , ..das Material ist zerbrechlicher als die meisten Hölzer .

Habe auch zwei PVC-Wobbels mit Bleikugeln drin , sind daher auch recht dünnwandig , ...gab' leider noch kein'n Fisch darauf , so das ich letztendlich über die Haltbarkeit keine Aussage machen kann , .......obwohl sie auch 'ne durchgehende Drahtachse haben , ....ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt , ......wäre ja schade , wenn so ein Wobbler nach nur wenigen(oder auch nur einem) Hechten unbrauchbar wird !

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi
Schöne Arbeit! #6 Schade das die Bilder etwas unscharf sind! Diemai ist aber auch zuzustimmen mit der etwas gewagten Konstruktion. Also, ordentlich Epoxy drauf!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich nur diese viele geile Wobbler sehe ...
Da juckt es mir richtig in den Fingern. Aber ich "darf" grad keine Wobbler mehr bauen weil ich in 3 Monaten Abi schreib. :c Sonst würde ich statt Lernen nur noch im Keller hocken :q. Aber nach meinem Abi leg ich dann erst so richtig los. Ich hab schon jede Menge gute Ideen 

Ich hab vor mir nach dem Abi eine Dekupiersäge zu leisten. Wahrscheinlich wirds die 2-Gang-Dekupiersäge DS 460 von Proxxon. Wer von euch hat auch so ein feines Maschinchen? Des wäre schon ein Traum ... mit der ließen sich die Wobbler sauber und schnell aussägen.

Kössi: Wären da zusätzliche seitliche Verzapfungen nicht sinnvoll? Die würden dem Wobbler sicherlich noch einiges an Stabilität geben. Hab aber mit dieser Art von Wobblerbau noch keinerlei Erfahrung. Lass mich da gerne eines Besseren belehren 

Grüße

wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Kössi (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down, @ Diemai
ihr habt schon recht, daß es etwas gewagt ist mit dem Material. Ich wollt mal sehen, ob man den Belly Dog nachbauen kann und mit dem Material ging es eigentlich recht schnell. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind genauso gut, der Lauf passt auch, nur das Gewackel mit dem Kopf wenn er zum stehen kommt hab ich natürlich nicht hinbekommen. Wenn der Winter sehr lang wird, werd ich ihn eventuell nochmal mit Abachi bauen. Wobei sich das bei einem Preis von 8,-€ nicht lohnt, aber um den Preis gehts uns ja nicht sondern einfach darum schicke Köder zu bauen, erst recht wenns kompliziert scheint. 
Stelle wenn er fertig ist vielleicht nochmal ein scharfes Bild ein.
Gruß Kössi


----------



## juma (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend Leute

Habe auch mal wieder ein Paar Jerks fertig gemacht allerdings laufen zwei stück fast gar nicht....die anderen laufen perfekt.

mich ärgert das aber weil ich nicht weiß warum :r

Habe mal ein Paar Bilder angehängt villeicht fällt einem ja ein Fehler auf.

Der mit Twisterschwanz läuft ohne Twister schön "Walk The Dog " und mit muss ich ihn stark in die lose schnur laufen lassen damit er ausbricht.

und der ander will gar nicht ausbrechen da könnte mann auch mit einem Holzschuh Jerken #q




















Habt ihr ne Idee ?


----------



## juma (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zwei habe ich noch|wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus. Wenn etwas nicht läuft bleibt dir in erster Linie nur die Möglichkeit die Bebleungspunkte zu verändern. Beim oberen Jerk würde ich testweise die hintere Bebleiung weiter ins Schwanzende verlagern. Beim 2. natürlich auch, da der Twister den Körper ja verlängert. Habe selber aber noch keine mit Twister fertiggestellt.

Habe auch manche Jerks die einfach nicht laufen wollen#q#q#q

Gruß

PS: So richtig mittig hast Du aber die Bebleiungslöcher nicht gebohrt, daran sollte es aber nicht liegen ;-)


----------



## juma (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Denn mit Twister habe ich auch mit Twister ausgebleit setze ich das blei weiter nach hinten geht er hecklastig unter.


----------



## diemai (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Juma

............der recht große Twister-Schwanz wirkt halt wie ein Bremsfallschirm !

Der andere Jerk sollte modifiziert werden , indem man den Kopf satt verrundet und das Schwanzende auf dem hinteren Viertel bis Drittel der Gesamtlänge verjüngt , ......ferner auch Rücken und Bauchpartie zu einem Vollradius verrunden .

Die Gewichte auch möglichst weit in Richtung der Körperenden plazieren , .....um Platz dafür zu gewinnen , die vordere und hintere Schrauböse nicht horizontal eindrehen , sondern so weit Richtung Rücken weisend wie es eben geht , bzw. nötig ist .

Bei einer Schwanzverjüngung kann der Jerk hinten allerdings weniger Gewicht tragen , um horizontal abzusinken , .......vielleicht auch erst'mal nur mit der Kantenverrundung und der Verlagerung der Gewichte nach außen probieren , ...je mehr Gewicht hinten sitzt , desto besser bricht der Jerk seitlich aus , da dieses ihn nach Beschleunigung durch das Rucken ja quasi anschiebt .

Einen ähnlichen Effekt erzielt man auch mit einem tiefen Bauch , dieser wirkt dann wie eine Art Flosse , die den beschleunigten Köder seitlich wegdrückt , ...ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist der "Heiddy" .

@ Kössi

.....war ja auch eher konstruktive Kritik , ...ich würde ja selber gerne wissen , ob solche dünnwandigen PVC-Wobbels überhaupt standhalten .

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## diemai (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Havelbanause

.............ohne Worte :q!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Dieter

....manchmal braucht es keine...Dank dir.


----------



## allegoric (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich bin gerade dabei mein neues Köderkarussell und das Behnke 601/650 einzuweihen, da frage ich mich, wie lange ich die Köder überhaupt da hängen lassen muss, bis ich das Karussel abstellen kann? Reichen da 8h von den angegebenen 35h oder wie lange lasst ihr die Kiste (ohne Neubepinselung) laufen?

Hier geht's zum Video. Die Augen müssen nur noch aufgeklebt werden und dann kommen die schönen vielen Schichten drauf


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@allegoric
Die Köder sehen schon nett aus! Warum hast Du die Augen noch nicht aufgeklebt?

Läuft dasKarussell in Deinem Zimmer/Wohnung? Das ist ohne Entlüftung höchst ungesund!

Ansonsten: Der Verbleib im Köderkarussell kommt auf die Temperaturen an. Ich schalte bei 20° nach 5 Std ab! Da verläuft dann nichts mehr! Nach ca. 8-10 Std kann man die Köder bereits aus dem Karussel rausnehmen! Das Epoxy ist dann bereits grifffest!Aber die Köder noch nicht irgendwo hinlegen, sondern aufhängen! Die 35 Std beziehen sich auf die gesamte und volle Aushärtezeit! Besser noch deutlich länger "abhängen" lassen, bevor man sie benutzt!


----------



## Frosch38 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehe schöne Köder wieder entstanden.
@ Havelbanause Die Farbgebung ganz prima aber woher kenn ich so etwas. :m Sticht sofort ins Auge. |bigeyes


----------



## greys1984 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute
ich suche eine weiße grundfarbe in matt die ich mit einer großen pistole aufsprühen kann.
einige habe ich schon versucht aber nichts deckt so gut wie die airbrushfarbe selber.(createx opakweiß)
kann mir jemand sagen, welche farbe genau so gut deckt?
gibt es was im baumarkt oder bei ebay?

lg


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme diese Grundierung hier........

http://www.ebay.de/itm/INTERNATIONA...654?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item5d2d099e86

Je mehr Schichten du damit machst, desto härter wird die Grundierung.


----------



## greys1984 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

eine einfache farbe würde reichen


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann eben ne Grundierung aus dem KFZ-Bereich. Auf Acrylbasis oder so, die meisten Grundierungen die man mit Pistole spritzt sind 2K Grundierungen. 

Guck mal hier, die haben so ziemlich alles an Farben........

http://www.lackboerse.de/

Und hier alles zum Airbrush

http://www.dieduese.de/


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine Frage hätte ich zu deinem Köderkarusell allegoric:
Und zwar wo bekommt man so ein Discokugelmotor? Denn ich hab mal geschaut. Die haben in der Regel alle ca 1 Umdrehung pro Minute. Des isch natürlich deutlich zu langsam! Dein Motor macht so ungefähr 1 Umdrehung in 5-6 Sekunden. Des wären in der Minute ca. 12 Umdrehungen. Des ist perfekt. Wo muss ich da schauen?

Und dann noch eine Frage an Havelbanause ...
Wie machst du dieses glitzernde Schuppenmuster bei dienen Jerks im zweiten Bild? Die sehen echt spitze aus!!!


----------



## greys1984 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn du die 2 k grundierung nimmst.
wie lange lässt du die köder denn trocknen bevor epoxidharz drauf kommt?

ich habe auch etwas günstigere 2k grundierung gefunden bei ebay.
gibt es unterschiede, so wie bei dem harz allgemein?

lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich zu deinem Köderkarusell allegoric:
> Und zwar wo bekommt man so ein Discokugelmotor? Denn ich hab mal geschaut. Die haben in der Regel alle ca 1 Umdrehung pro Minute. Des isch natürlich deutlich zu langsam! Dein Motor macht so ungefähr 1 Umdrehung in 5-6 Sekunden. Des wären in der Minute ca. 12 Umdrehungen. Des ist perfekt. Wo muss ich da schauen?
> 
> Und dann noch eine Frage an Havelbanause ...
> Wie machst du dieses glitzernde Schuppenmuster bei dienen Jerks im zweiten Bild? Die sehen echt spitze aus!!!



Also bei ebay gibt es die massenhaft. Jedoch in der Regel mit 5-6 Umdrehungen was meiner Ansicht nach perfekt. Die gleichen "Import" Discokugelnmotoren gibt es auch beim großen Versender für etwas mehr Geld.

Und für schöne gleichmäßie Schuppenmuster beim Foiling: Einfach die Folie prägen in dem man eine weiche Unterlage nimmt und auf die Folie ein grobes Netz (Verpackungsmaterial etc) oder Alu-Gitter legt und drückt...


----------



## diemai (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich zu deinem Köderkarusell allegoric:
> Und zwar wo bekommt man so ein Discokugelmotor? Denn ich hab mal geschaut. Die haben in der Regel alle ca 1 Umdrehung pro Minute. Des isch natürlich deutlich zu langsam! Dein Motor macht so ungefähr 1 Umdrehung in 5-6 Sekunden. Des wären in der Minute ca. 12 Umdrehungen. Des ist perfekt. Wo muss ich da schauen?
> 
> Und dann noch eine Frage an Havelbanause ...
> Wie machst du dieses glitzernde Schuppenmuster bei dienen Jerks im zweiten Bild? Die sehen echt spitze aus!!!


 
...........hab' zwar kein Köderkarussel , aber vielleicht bekommst du hier 'nen passenden Motor , bzw, 'n Untersetzungsgetriebe , ...schau auch 'mal bei "Modellbau" .

http://www.conrad.de


                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........hab' zwar kein Köderkarussel , aber vielleicht bekommst du hier 'nen passenden Motor , bzw, 'n Untersetzungsgetriebe , ...schau auch 'mal bei "Modellbau" .
> 
> http://www.conrad.de
> 
> ...



Da ist im Endeffekt alles eine Kostenfrage. Fertige Getriebemotoren von z.B. Bosch aus z.B. Möbeln gibt es bei ebay ab 20€. So einen verwende ich. Dazu einen Trafo aus dem Modellbahnzubehör und alles lässt sich schön regeln. Das ist zwar haltbarer als ein China-Discokugelmotor, jedoch auch vielfach teurer.


----------



## allegoric (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @allegoric
> Die Köder sehen schon nett aus! Warum hast Du die Augen noch nicht aufgeklebt?
> 
> Läuft dasKarussell in Deinem Zimmer/Wohnung? Das ist ohne Entlüftung höchst ungesund!
> ...



Danke Deep Down für die Antworten,

ich habe es dann gestern Nacht auch nach 4 Stunden ausgemacht, das reichte bereits, damit das relativ fest ist. Die Augen mache ich immer erst vor der 2. Schicht zusammen mit Klebeglitter drauf, damit ich vor der Farbe erst eine Schutzschicht habe, ohne dadrauf rumzuwischen. 
Aber ich bin echt überrascht, was man mit ein bisschen Chinabrushen, 1 Euro Klebeglitter, Lidl-Reflexfolie, Haushaltsalufolie und schönem flüssigen Epoxy hinbekommt. Ich freu mich wie verrückt darüber, der wahnsinn. Kein Vergleich zu Handmalen und Umhängen nach dem Epoxieren.

Ich werde deinen Rat befolgen und das Köderrad zumindestens in nem anderen Raum, wo keiner ist aufstellen. Ich will noch paar mehr Köder fertigen, bevor ich umfalle 

Nimmst du zum Einpinseln Atemschutz?



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich zu deinem Köderkarusell allegoric:
> Und zwar wo bekommt man so ein Discokugelmotor? Denn ich hab mal geschaut. Die haben in der Regel alle ca 1 Umdrehung pro Minute. Des isch natürlich deutlich zu langsam! Dein Motor macht so ungefähr 1 Umdrehung in 5-6 Sekunden. Des wären in der Minute ca. 12 Umdrehungen. Des ist perfekt. Wo muss ich da schauen?
> 
> Und dann noch eine Frage an Havelbanause ...
> Wie machst du dieses glitzernde Schuppenmuster bei dienen Jerks im zweiten Bild? Die sehen echt spitze aus!!!



Naja angegeben war das Köderrad mit 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute, aber so genau wird das auch nicht wichtig sein, so schnell läuft das auch nicht weg.
Hier nur der Link zum Köderrad, die Angaben stimmen aber nicht ,das kann nur 3kg ab laut Verpackung: Köderrad für 8 Euro


----------



## west1 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Naja angegeben war das Köderrad mit 3 Umdrehungen pro Minute


2,5 - 3 Umdrehungen reichen für das Behnke 601 - 650 vollkommen aus.


----------



## allegoric (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, weil dich das mit den Augen interessierte: Hier noch einmal ein Video mit Augen und Glitter. Man sieht es leider nur nicht so gut wie in Realität :-(


----------



## Havelbanause (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Und für schöne gleichmäßie Schuppenmuster beim Foiling: Einfach die Folie prägen in dem man eine weiche Unterlage nimmt und auf die Folie ein grobes Netz (Verpackungsmaterial etc) oder Alu-Gitter legt und drückt...




So schauts#6


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Nimmst du zum Einpinseln Atemschutz?



Und auch beim Brushen! Wichtig ist aber der richtige Schutz, nicht einfach nur ne einfache (Staub-)Maske aufsetzen!

Glitter/Augen...allet klar!


----------



## greys1984 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

warum das?
ist dass so schädlich?

lg


----------



## Ralle307 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@greys1984

2K Grundierungen härten meist schneller und fester aus als 1K Grundierungen. An einem Tag grundierst du deine Köder in 2, 3 oder 4 Schichten je nach Ködergröße und lässt sie einen Tag aushärten. Danach haust du deine Farbe drauf und am nächsten Tag dein Epoxydfinish.......

Atemschutz ist wichtig, das der Feine Sprühnebel nicht in die Lungen gelangen kann. Viele Farben enthalten Lösemittel und andere Stoffe die nicht unbedingt Gesundheitsfördernd sind und da ist schon ein etwas gehobener Atemschutz nötig.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antworten! Das mit dem prägen von Alufolie kannte ich auch schon. Aber das des so gut aussieht!? Das werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren.

Ich hab bei meinem Köderrad einen kleinen 3,5 Volt Motor verwendet und mit einem Getriebe übersetzt. Ein Riemen treibt dann das Rad an. Der Motor ist nur nicht besonders stark und das mit dem Riemen ist auch beschissen! Ich werde mir dann auch ein Neues bauen. Zudem bekomm ich in meins nur 4 Wobbler rein. Deine Konstruktion gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Und ist auch noch viel einfacher zu bauen.

Das mit dem Motor war so ne Sache ... mir ist da einfach nichts eingefallen was sich langsam dreht und dann noch einigermaßen Kraft hat. #q

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Köderrad ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich weis des isch net des Beste


----------



## greys1984 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ ralle danke

lg


----------



## allegoric (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und auch beim Brushen! Wichtig ist aber der richtige Schutz, nicht einfach nur ne einfache (Staub-)Maske aufsetzen!
> 
> Glitter/Augen...allet klar!



Hast du einen "speziellen" Atemschutz, den du empfehlen kannst?


----------



## Havelbanause (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nutze diese hier... http://www.graffitiboxshop.de/epage...ObjectPath=/Shops/61173948/Products/0300-0160


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

https://www.ace-technik.de/zweifilter-halbmaske-draeger-x-plore-3300.7089.html

Wichtig ist die Wahl des richtigen Filters, und hier fängt der Spass erst an.


----------



## greys1984 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin leute und fröhliche Weihnachten erst einmal 
ich trage gerade die erste schicht auf meine jerks auf und muss wieder feststellen ,das nach drei tagen trocknen(createx) der harz immer noch nicht ganz alles abdeckt und kleine offene stellen bleiben.
ich hoffe das sich die weiteren schichten die heute drauf kommen, alles etwas abdecken 
handschuhe hatte ich immer an

lg


----------



## Naghul (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


>



:vik::l sehr schöne jerk, gefallen mir echt gut und die idee mit den holzresten passt super.

kann sein sein, das in letzter zeit immer mehr jerks gebaut werden? #c:q

habe ja lange nichts mehr gepostet, aber eins hatte ich jetzt fertig bekommen und dreht seine letzte runde im epoxy. wenns fertig ist werde ich es posten. ist übrigens auch ein jerk *hust*


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> moin leute und fröhliche Weihnachten erst einmal
> ich trage gerade die erste schicht auf meine jerks auf und muss wieder feststellen ,das nach drei tagen trocknen(createx) der harz immer noch nicht ganz alles abdeckt und kleine offene stellen bleiben.
> ich hoffe das sich die weiteren schichten die heute drauf kommen, alles etwas abdecken
> handschuhe hatte ich immer an
> ...



Keine Sorge, mit der 2. Schicht ist dann alles bedeckt#h


----------



## greys1984 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bulettenbär 
also bekommt man mit der ersten schicht niee alles gleich perfekt abgedeckt?

ich habe mir schon sorgen gemacht,puhh
lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> @ bulettenbär
> also bekommt man mit der ersten schicht niee alles gleich perfekt abgedeckt?
> 
> ich habe mir schon sorgen gemacht,puhh
> lg



Ich kann nur von mir sprechen. Die erste Schicht ist bei mir oft nicht toll. Mit Übung bekomme ich die 2. Schicht perfekt hin, klappt aber nicht immer. Und um die Lackierung zu versiegeln nehme ich mindestens 4 Schichten.

Den Rohling versiegel ich mit 2 Schichten.

Wenn Du Epoxy auf noch nicht ausgehärtetem Epoxy aufträgst wirst Du merken wie schön das haftet.


----------



## greys1984 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so habe ich habe ich das ganze auch vor
lg


----------



## Jan09 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi ho und forhe weihnachten...

ganz wichtig zum thema atemschutz ist das es auch in einem gut belüfteten raum aufgetragen wird oder besser noch mit absaugung.

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was ihr für lacke usw benutzt aber ich als tischler bzw ehemaliger tischler kann euch sagen das nichts schlimmer ist ohne atemschutzmaske wasserhaltige lacke zu sprühen. Also lacke die nicht auf verdünnung sonder hydro aushärten.

da der körper zum großteil aus wasser besteht wird der hydrolack nicht wirklich abgestoßen und ausgeschieden, der verdünnte dann schon eher, auch wenn es der gesundheit nicht gut tut.

Also immer schön eine atemschutzmaske tragen und fenster auf machen.


----------



## greys1984 (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

würdet ihr mich über solche eine maske mal aufklären bitte
auf was sollte ich achten?
wo bekomme ich denn eine günstige und gute ausreichende maske her?
2 links wurden schon reingestellt, die ist aber ganz schön dick und vor allem
 im sommer mit sicherheit nicht angenehm


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten! Das mit dem prägen von Alufolie kannte ich auch schon. Aber das des so gut aussieht!? Das werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren.
> 
> Ich hab bei meinem Köderrad einen kleinen 3,5 Volt Motor verwendet und mit einem Getriebe übersetzt. Ein Riemen treibt dann das Rad an. Der Motor ist nur nicht besonders stark und das mit dem Riemen ist auch beschissen! Ich werde mir dann auch ein Neues bauen. Zudem bekomm ich in meins nur 4 Wobbler rein. Deine Konstruktion gefällt mir wesentlich besser. Und ist auch noch viel einfacher zu bauen.
> 
> ...


kuck doch mal auf meiner HP kucki jimdo.com & schöne weihnachten kucki#h#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich kann nur von mir sprechen. Die erste Schicht ist bei mir oft nicht toll. Mit Übung bekomme ich die 2. Schicht perfekt hin, klappt aber nicht immer. Und um die Lackierung zu versiegeln nehme ich mindestens 4 Schichten.
> 
> Den Rohling versiegel ich mit 2 Schichten.
> 
> Wenn Du Epoxy auf noch nicht ausgehärtetem Epoxy aufträgst wirst Du merken wie schön das haftet.



So ist es! Die erste Schicht nicht zu dick auftragen, sonst hat man gleich ne ordentliche Rumpellandschaft! Mit dem Auftragen der zweiten Schicht ruhig etwas länger warten, sonst zieht es sich an den noch vorhandenen "Löchern" nochmal auseinander! Die dritte und vierte Schicht deckt dann schon besser! Weitere Schichten dienen dann nur noch der Sicherheit!


----------



## greys1984 (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so sieht es aus
die kleinen sehen perfekt aus.
die großen von 20 cm wurden etwas wellig 
bei den nächsten wird es perfekt 

lg


----------



## diemai (25. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin , Moin , .... Frohe Weihnachten allerseits:m !

Möchte Naghul's Aussage von wegen des Jerkbait-Überschusses hier 'mal etwas entgegenwirken :q .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDmKZHd9ZCs

Meine neuesten Kreationen , ...außer dem zweiteiligen "Hawg-Wobbler" und dem Riesen-"BassOreno"(beide übrigens unbebleit) sind alle Wobbels mit Rollgewichten versehen , die in'ner Mittelbohrung laufen , .......beim Wurf rollen sie in das Hinterteil und verbessern die Wurfweite , ...beim Anziehen drückt die Nase dann ja etwas nach unten und sie rollen wieder nach vorne und bleiben dann da auch , .....beim twitchen bewegen sie sich natürlich auch hin,-und her und ergeben so schaukelnde Bewegungen des Köders .

Leider sind bei ein -, oder zwei Wobbles die Bohrungen wohl etwas eng geraten , so das die Bleikugeln nicht mehr sauber rollen , ...funzen tun die Wobbler aber trotzdem noch .

Bei den beiden Großen im Weißfisch-Farbdesign muß ich die Schaufel wohl noch verkleinern , da sie offensichtlich kurz vor'm Umschlagen sind , .....die anderen Wobbels müssen auch noch am Teich getunt werden ,....aber das soll das Problem nicht sein !

Bemalt hab' ich die Köder wieder mit Revell-Modellbaufarben , ....arbeite aber z. Zt. an einer weiteren Ladung von Abachi-Wobblern , bei denen ich das erste Mal Acrylfarben verpinselt habe , ...müssen allerdings noch 'n paar Schichten Epoxy 'drauf !


                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hechtmen71 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab da auch ein fertig,


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> hab da auch ein fertig,


 
Interessantes Design , ......wie läuft der denn , bzw. wie gedenkst du den zu führen ?

                            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hechtmen71 (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weiß ich noch nicht, fischen wollte ich ihn wie ein Jerk


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hechtmen71 schrieb:


> weiß ich noch nicht, fischen wollte ich ihn wie ein Jerk


 
......da wird sich mit seitwärts gleiten aber nicht viel tun ,  denke ich , .......wegen dem Bleikopf vorne .

Was aber nicht zwangsläufig heißt , das er nix fangen wird , ....irgendeine Art von Aktion wird sich schon herauskitzeln lassen .

                                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelgemeinde!
Ich hab heute mein Airbrusch ausprobiert und muß sagen es macht echt spaß die Jerks zu besprühen.
Nur hab ich gesehen dass meine Farben ( Schmincke) ganz matt aussehen und gar nicht so glänzen! 
Liegt das daran dass ich direckt aufs Holz gesprüht habe? Hätt ich diese vorher mit nem glanzlack behandeln müssen??
Oder fangen die Farben nach dem Epoxieren mit dem glänzen an???

Und noch was!
Hab versucht ein schuppenmuster zu sprühen ging am anfang ganz gut doch dann nach dem ich die Farbe etwas aufgeschüttelt hatte deckt sie nicht mehr so gut! Sind die Schmincke farben doch zu wässrig ???

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## allegoric (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kann dir deine Frage nur teilweise beantworten,ABER ich habe letztens ein paar Minijerks mit eben Schmincke behandelt und ich muss sagen, dass die Farben generell sehr natürlich, matt und deckend sind. Das waren aber geliehene Farben. Ich will es dann später mal mit Auto Color probieren und bin auch erst am Anfang. Die Farben sind aber sehr farbecht und es macht Spaß diese zu verarbeiten.

Schmincke sind halt sehr für künstlerische Malen ausgelegte Farben, die sehr feine Pigmente besitzen. Ich hatte noch Flourescencefarben von Createx, die musste man erst verdünnen, bevor die durch eine 3er Spitze gingen. Diese ließen sich aber auch super verarbeiten. Richtig geil sieht das erst aus, wenn man mit Folie arbeitet und dann am Ende das Epoxy draufkommt, so dass es richtig glänzt. Aber um deine Frage noch zu beantworten: die "normalen" Schminckefarben sind halt keine Lackfarben, die automatisch glänzen.

Mit der Deckkraft hingegen hatte ich keine Probleme. LG Tino


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Direkt aufs Holz? Ohne Grundierung? Da muss man aber viel Farbe nehmen damit die Maserung nicht mehr sichtbar ist. 

Das Epoxy glänzt später. Also nicht wundern


----------



## Pudel (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Folie meinst du die Alufolie! Die hab ich heute über ein feines Gipsergewebe (3mm kleine vierecke) gestrichen das Muster war aber kaum zu erkennen. Brauch wohl ein etwas gröberes!!

Dann wart ich mal ab bis ich das Epoxi drauf hab wie es dann aussieht!
Mit den Schuppen naja hab nicht die ruhigste hand werd wohl ne größere Schablone versuchen die mit dem Locher gemachte ist zwar gut und funktioniert aber wie gesagt bei ner zittrigen hand:c
Egal war der erste versuch!!


----------



## Pudel (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Direkt aufs Holz? Ohne Grundierung? Da muss man aber viel Farbe nehmen damit die Maserung nicht mehr sichtbar ist.
> 
> Das Epoxy glänzt später. Also nicht wundern


 
3-4 Tropfen Farbe und ein 13cm Jerk ist komplett angesprüht!!!  ( Von der schwarzen zumindest die anderen hab ich immer nur oben drauf gespritzt!
war ein Buchenbrett aus´m Baumarkt da ist auf dem Rohling kaum eine Maserung zu erkennen!


----------



## zandertex (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auch mal wieder was gebastelt,mit 7mm rasselkugel,alle ösen sind mit stahlvorfach miteinander verbunden,der wobbler sinkt und läuft perfekt.....................mal sehen ob die hechte-zander-barsche das auch so sehen........


petri und dicke fische


----------



## diemai (26. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zandertex schrieb:


> auch mal wieder was gebastelt,mit 7mm rasselkugel,alle ösen sind mit stahlvorfach miteinander verbunden,der wobbler sinkt und läuft perfekt.....................mal sehen ob die hechte-zander-barsche das auch so sehen........
> 
> 
> petri und dicke fische


 
...............wie muß man das verstehen , ....."alle Ösen sind mit Stahlvorfach verbunden ?"

.........irgendeine Konstruktion , die ich noch nicht kenne?

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> :vik::l sehr schöne jerk, gefallen mir echt gut und die idee mit den holzresten passt super.
> 
> kann sein sein, das in letzter zeit immer mehr jerks gebaut werden? #c:q
> 
> habe ja lange nichts mehr gepostet, aber eins hatte ich jetzt fertig bekommen und dreht seine letzte runde im epoxy. wenns fertig ist werde ich es posten. ist übrigens auch ein jerk *hust*



|supergri|supergri|supergri Dank dir! 
Bin schon auf deine kommenden Kunstwerke gespannt!


Kann nicht nur Jerks bauen. 
Anbei mal das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen alten Herren. 
11cm 35g schwimmend. Zum Trollen auf Ostseelachse.


----------



## PabloD (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da hat sich der "alte Herr" bestimmt gefreut.
Sehr schöne Lackierung!!!


----------



## nepomuk (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute
Winterzeit, Bastelzeit
Ich preise mal wieder meine Pu-Plattenreste zum Wobbler und Posenbau an.
"2 kg für 20.-€"
Alles ist endlich (wie das Abachie, welches mein Kollege in den Ofen schob:c)

Guten Rutsch.....Swen


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Winterzeit, Bastelzeit
> Ich preise mal wieder meine Pu-Plattenreste zum Wobbler und Posenbau an.
> "2 kg für 20.-€"
> ...



Wie dick sind die Platten?


----------



## Deep Down (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zandertex schrieb:


> auch mal wieder was gebastelt,mit 7mm rasselkugel,alle ösen sind mit stahlvorfach miteinander verbunden,der wobbler sinkt und läuft perfekt.....................mal sehen ob die hechte-zander-barsche das auch so sehen........
> 
> 
> petri und dicke fische



Die Konstruktion würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## west1 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Wie dick sind die Platten?



Wenns immer noch noch die gleichen sind, 2cm.


----------



## diemai (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenns immer noch noch die gleichen sind, 2cm.


 
................auf Wunsch gibt's von Nepo auch Formteile !

                           Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Antworten ;-) Ich nehme dann die Formteile Shad und Minnow


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten ;-) Ich nehme dann die Formteile Shad und Minnow


 
Hahaha ,.....gebogen , mehrfach keilförmig und etwas rundlich mit unregelmäßigen Ecken gibt's|kopfkrat :m!

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Naghul (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo bastelfreunde, wie versprochen hier mein letzter köder. leider ist das foto nicht so perfekt, weil ich keine zeit hatte an den see zu fahren. auf den fotos wirkt die lackierung nicht so top. die nächsten sind wieder am wasser |rolleyes


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Naghul, excellentes Ergebnis. Wie groß ist denn dein Deko-Hecht?


----------



## Naghul (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der hecht ist ca. 25cm


----------



## Havelbanause (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Top ...sieht wirklich gut aus. Ist der auch fischbar?


----------



## 42er barsch (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo ihr wobblerbauer,
schaut mal nach .
kann für den einen oder anderen interessant sein

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wobbler-Jerk...rt_Angelsport_Angelrollen&hash=item5aec9bdf0c

gruss


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



42er barsch schrieb:


> hallo ihr wobblerbauer,
> schaut mal nach .
> kann für den einen oder anderen interessant sein
> 
> ...



Die großen Versandhäuser haben hochauflösende Fotos von den verschiedenen Wobblern. Einfach ausdrucken und fertig. Bei speziellen Fragen zur Körperform oder weiteren Bildern kann man sich im Wobbler-Fred melden. Für mich hat diese Sammlung keinen Wert.


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusamman

ich, 14, wollte mich jetzt in den ferien auch mal ein bisschen im wobblerbau versuschen. Jetzt hab ich allerdings noch ein paar fragen was materialien und zubehör angeht. Da meien Eltern mir noch nichts zu Weinachten geschenkt haben, will ich mir von ihnen eine kleine Starterausrüstung zum Wobblerbau schenken lassen. ich dachte da unter anderem an folgende Gegenstände:

http://www.koederworkshop.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/84_145_415_396/products_id/1422

http://www.koederworkshop.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/84_145_406/products_id/732

http://www.koederworkshop.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/84_272_473/products_id/840

http://www.amazon.de/Weicon-Epoxyd-Minutenkleber-24ml-Zwillingsspritze-glasklar/dp/B001BS2INM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1356698975&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.de/Montana-Spr%C3%BChdosen-POCKET-Vorratspack-verschiedene/dp/B008I32HY8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1

http://www.amazon.de/The-Montana-Level-Cap-System/dp/B006VDNKEI/ref=pd_cp_diy_0

wenn ihr noch weitere vorschläge hättet, dann lasst es mich bitte wissen.

LG Little Pike


----------



## safe667 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aus Hobbygründen weiss ich das man Sprühdosen nen Ende billiger bekommt, hier 400ml direkt vom Hersteller für 3,80 pro Dose.

http://shop.molotow.com/Cans/Molotow-Artist/

Molotow Dosen besitzen zudem viel weniger Druck als Montana Dosen, und sind nicht so matt. Das mit dem Druck hat mit der Anzahl an Pigmenten der Abfüllung zu tun, mehr Pigmente somit mehr Druck um nicht zu verstopfen.

zig verschiedene caps noch dazu

http://shop.molotow.com/Caps/

Aufgrund der verschiedenen Hersteller sind die Caps untereinander teilweise nicht tauschbar.

Gruß

safe


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die schnelle antwort

welche farben sind denn die wichtigsten die man so braucht, und welche caps benutzt ihr? Würde mich mal interressieren und beim kauf noch sehr beraten. danke schonmal


----------



## safe667 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein Vorschlag, 
nehme nur von den "fine": skinnys schwarz und superskinnys in weiss. Das sind so die feinsten. 
Blaue softcaps zum gleichmässigerem flächen grundieren sind ab Werk drauf. 
Bestell dir pro Dose jeweils noch nen skinny dazu und du kommst erstmal bestens damit aus. 

Farben puuuhh, weiss und schwarz kann man meist gebrauchen, grün, blau, den genauen Farbton würd ich schon selber wählen, vielleicht noch chrom oder gold für Effekte.

Ansonsten würd ich mich an Vorbild Natur halten in erster Linie.


----------



## safe667 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

im übrigen kannst du noch um noch weniger Druck zu haben die Dose auf den Kopf halten und nur das reine Druckmittel raussprühn, solltest du ehh kurz nach dem gebrauch machen um vor allem die caps nicht zu verstopfen.

Nen anderer kleiner Trick ist unter das Cap wenn es auf der Sprüdose sitz einen kleinen Ring zu legen aus Pappe oder Plastick zurchtbasteln, so kannst du nur bis zu der Stelle herunterdrücken.


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Bei speziellen Fragen zur Körperform oder weiteren Bildern kann man sich im Wobbler-Fred melden....



... und außerdem gibt es genug Videos in denen man den Köder aus unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln sieht, beim passenden Bild, Video anhalten, sich das Bild holen usw....


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> der hecht ist ca. 25cm



Den hätte ich ja fast übersehen. #q

Naghul, der sieht wirklich super aus! #6#6#6


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die vorschläge und tipps. werde deinem rat befolgen und direkt beim hersteller bestellen. Weiß einer vielleicht, ob das holz, dass ich mir rausgesucht habe zu gebrauchen ist. Und ob das epoxyd-harz gut ist, oder ob das vielleicht zu wenig ist. Ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen, was ihr zum schutz noch über den wobbler zieht, bzw. wie.
Ich denke mal, dass diese Stahlkugeln gut als gewicht und für eine innere Röhre, wo sie hin und her rollen können geeignet sind.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Holz is passend , wenn du keine Wobbler mit mehr als 3 cm breite machst.
6mm Kugeln sind schon sehr klein , max. geeignet für kleine Wobbler.(Softairkugeln sind sehr leicht)
Wenn du aber größere Wobbler bauen willst, solltest du doch auf Bleikugeln zurückgreifen.
Zuwenig ist bei Epoxydharz eigentlich nicht möglich , außer du musst an einem Tag 30 Wobblerösen damit verkleben.


----------



## diemai (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul

.................wirklich ein toller Hecht , ...sehr schöne Arbeit#6#6 !

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich will hauptsächlich kleinere minnows machen, um in einem kleinen fluss auf forellen zu fischen. Manchmal geh ich aber auch am Rhein gehen, da beide Gewässer sehr strömungsstark sind denke ich mal, dass die wobbler nicht sehr breit sein sollten. Sollten ich falsch liegen bitte ich um korrektur. bleibt noch die frage zu klären, ob ich die wobbler dann  auch mit dem selben epoxydharz lackieren soll, oder da anderes besser wäre. (ist das 2 komponenten harz nicht eher zum kleben geeignet oder irre ich mich)


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> ich will hauptsächlich kleinere minnows machen, um in einem kleinen fluss auf forellen zu fischen. Manchmal geh ich aber auch am Rhein gehen, da beide Gewässer sehr strömungsstark sind denke ich mal, dass die wobbler nicht sehr breit sein sollten. Sollten ich falsch liegen bitte ich um korrektur. bleibt noch die frage zu klären, ob ich die wobbler dann  auch mit dem selben epoxydharz lackieren soll, oder da anderes besser wäre. (ist das 2 komponenten harz nicht eher zum kleben geeignet oder irre ich mich)



Ich benutzt es nur zum kleben , da es doch nicht allzu flüssig ist.
Für Minnows etc. sind die Platten schon geeignet . Wenn du sie in 20mm breite findest , umso besser , da du dann weniger "Abfall" hast.
Zum Lackieren bin ich bis jetzt moch nicht gekommen , da ich immer einen Arbeitsschritt ( alle Wobbler schnitzen , kleben ..) machen , da ich damit schneller bin und nicht ständig Werkzeug wechseln muss (Fließbandarbeit)


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier ist es nochmal vom selben hersteller aber in anderen maßen: http://www.koederworkshop.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/84_145_415_396/products_id/1421

vielleicht hol ich mir dann jede größe einmal


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hier ist es nochmal vom selben hersteller aber in anderen maßen: http://www.koederworkshop.de/shop/show_product.php/cPath/84_145_415_396/products_id/1421
> 
> vielleicht hol ich mir dann jede größe einmal




Maße: 105 x 50 x 2,3mm    ??????

Da hat sich aber einer verschrieben 
Von beiden ein bisschen was is ganz gut.


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hallo zusamman
> 
> ich, 14, wollte mich jetzt in den ferien auch mal ein bisschen im wobblerbau versuschen. Jetzt hab ich allerdings noch ein paar fragen was materialien und zubehör angeht. Da meien Eltern mir noch nichts zu Weinachten geschenkt haben, will ich mir von ihnen eine kleine Starterausrüstung zum Wobblerbau schenken lassen. ich dachte da unter anderem an folgende Gegenstände:
> 
> ...



Zum Holz: Hier würde ich google bemühen. Es gibt bedeutend günstigeres Balsa in verschiedenen Stärken. Das erspart manche Arbeit. Alternativ für Forellenwobbler Styrodur etc von der Baustelle

Zu den Ösen: Einfach bei ebay Edelstahldraht in 0,6mm bzw 0,8mm kaufen

Zum Epoxy: 5 Min Epoxy von R&G gibt es bei Conrad oder auch direkt beim Hersteller


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Zum Holz: Hier würde ich google bemühen. Es gibt bedeutend günstigeres Balsa in verschiedenen Stärken. Das erspart manche Arbeit.
> 
> Zu den Ösen: Einfach bei ebay Edelstahldraht in 0,6mm bzw 0,8mm kaufen
> 
> Zum Epoxy: 5 Min Epoxy von R&G gibt es bei Conrad oder auch direkt beim Hersteller



Bei Ebay gibts alles zum Spotpreis 
Oder du frägst mal nen Schreiner oder Dachdecker nach Holzverschnitt. Wenn du nett frägst kriegste da ganz gut was. Hab meine Platten für den Terrariumeigenbau geschenkt bekommen.


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Bei Ebay gibts alles zum Spotpreis



Stimmt, besonders Edelstahldraht 20m am Stück für 7€.
Ist erstens billiger und zweitens besser als so 10cm lange Drahtstückchen die hinten und vorne zu kurz sind.


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab grad hier die seite gefunden. ich weiß aber nicht, welcher härtegrad besser ist. bei ebay kaufen meine eltern generell nicht so gerne also scheidet das erstmal aus.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hab grad hier die seite gefunden. ich weiß aber nicht, welcher härtegrad besser ist. bei ebay kaufen meine eltern generell nicht so gerne also scheidet das erstmal aus.



Wieso wird nicht gern bei Ebay gekauft ?


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Muss nicht unbedingt Balsaholz sein.
Hol dir doch Reste beim Schreiner oder so


----------



## west1 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hab grad hier die seite gefunden. ich weiß aber nicht, welcher härtegrad besser ist. bei ebay kaufen meine eltern generell nicht so gerne also scheidet das erstmal aus.



Den Draht aus meinem Link bei Ebay kannst du kaufen den benutzen einige hier...
Zum Balsa, schau mal in Baumärkten in deiner Gegend ob die keins haben.
Und das ist der Kleber den dir Bulettenbär empfohlen hat, der ist gut, den benutzen auch einige hier.


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ist leider kein schreiner in der nähe, ausserdem will ich meinen eltern einfach nur die links geben damit die das bestellen können. hab mit 14 halt viel schulisch zutun. gerade jetzt, kurz vor den halbjahrszeugnissen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> ist leider kein schreiner in der nähe, ausserdem will ich meinen eltern einfach nur die links geben damit die das bestellen können. hab mit 14 halt viel schulisch zutun. gerade jetzt, kurz vor den halbjahrszeugnissen.



Ich hab mit 15 , in der 9ten Klasse, auch nicht weniger zu tun 
Bestell aber genug , dass sich die Versandkosten rentieren 
Was eigentlich der unterschied zwischen hart und weich in der Verarbeitung ??


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also zusammenfassend hätte ich jetzt diese sachen hier für mich gefunden:

Balsaholz

Stahldraht

Epoxyd Klebstoff

polycarbonat platte

caps, caps, noch mehr caps

sprühflaschen in verschiedenen farben

über ergänzungen wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du geeignete Werkzeuge ?


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja, ich denke schon. mein vater hat im keller fast eine ganze werkstatt, unteranderem auch einer dekupiersäge und vielem mehr.


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann müsteste für n Anfang alles haben 

Scharfes Messer , mit nicht zu langer Klinge ?


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na klar, aber wofür?


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> na klar, aber wofür?



Zum schnitzen  Muss ja nicht immer der Schleifer sein


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

achso, ja klar


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> also zusammenfassend hätte ich jetzt diese sachen hier für mich gefunden:
> 
> Balsaholz
> 
> ...


 

sind denn genannte sachen zu gebrauchen, oder gibt es noch weitere wichtige utensilien?


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was ich selbst immernoch nicht verstanden hab ; vor dem Lackieren wird das Holz noch mit irgendwas behandelt.
Danach halt mit 2k Epoxy über den Lack um ihn zu versiegeln
Soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Little Pike (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich würd sagen, dass man dass einfach nur einmal vorher grundieren muss, damit die farbe besser hält. was für epoxy verwendet ihr denn zum versiegeln?


----------



## CarpCrakc (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1. Holz nehmen
Ich nehme Abachi-Holz, dass ich bei http://www.gerstaecker.de/gerstaecker_6937.html geordert habe (kann das "Maseknformat" empfehelen, dort lassen sich ohne viel verschnitt passende Streifen absägen.

2. Holz zusägen (Quader)
Hierzu benutze ich eine Dekopiersäge, und zwar genau diese:
http://cgi.ebay.de/PROFI-Dekupiersae...QQcmdZViewItem
Mit einer Schnitthöhe von 50mm stößt sie bei besagtem Stück Holz an ihre Grenzen, aber ist einfach und schnell. Ich verwende schmale, feingezahnte Sägeblätter.

3. Körper aufzeichnen.
Ich mache Skizzen in Illustrator und drucke sie aus, klebe sie auf Pappe, schneide sie dann mit dem Cutter aus und übertrage diese auf das Holz. (Kann ja mal welche hochladen (.pdf)).

4. Körper aussägen.
Nur säge ich den Körper genauer (immernoch recht grob, bin noch nicht so geschickt mit der Säge) aus.

5. Grob schleifen
Jetzt schleife ich den Körper erst grob in die richtige Form (als Kantholz, bis auf die angezeichneten Linien) und lege zum vergleich immer wieder die Schabblone auf.

5. Rundschleifen
Ich gebe dem Wobbler möglichst alle Rundungen auf dem Bandschleifer, was nicht geht mit Raspel, Pfeile und gorbem Schleifpapier (ich glaub die Pfeile ist eine Metallpfeile).

6. Ösen
Aus 1mm und 1,5mm edelstahl Draht biege ich durch verdrallen Ösen, und bohre die Löcher so, dass ich die Ösen gerade so hineingedreht bekomme. Sie halten dann so schon etwas aus. Dann Klebe ich diese mit dem 2K Epoxidharzkleber von Uhu (Uhu Endfest 300, 12h Aushärtezeit) ein, so, dass auch durch die Öse kleber geht.

7. Schaufel
Momentan aus Aluminum (1mm und 1,5mm) Schneide und schleife ich mir eine Schaufel und schraube diese an den Rohling. Dies kann ganz unterschiedlich ausfallen. (Haifischmauel, Schlitz, Flach)

8. Ölbad
Ich lege die Wobbler ca. 1 Woche in eine Leinöl / Terpentin bad ( 1 / 1 besser 1 / 2) ein und trockne sie danach eine Woche. (http://www.dick.biz/ Chinesisches Tungöl / Balsam-Terpentin). Dies macht den Wobbler wasserresistent, vor allem aber wird das Holz aber erhelbich härter!

9. Testen
Ich montiere Haken und Sprengringe und gehe die Wobbler am Rhein testen. Läuft ein Wobbler schön, ist er für mich fertig. Dreht ein Wobbler, beblei ich möglichst weit unten, arbeitet ein Wobbler nicht, verändere ich die Schaufel (größer, weiter vorne etc.).

10. Bebleien
Zunächst schaue ich wie dick die Bohrungen im Wobbler sein dürfen (bsp 5mm Durchmesser), dann überlege ich mir wieviel blei ich dem Wobbler zusätzlich geben möchte (je nach größer 1-8g). Ich rechne dann aus wie Tief die Löcher sein müssen (habe hierzu ein kleines Programm geschrieben, kann ich auch mal hochladen), und bohre diese mittig in den Wobbler. Für mehr blei bohre ich mehr Löcher.
Zum schmelzen des Bleies verwende ich einen kleinen Porzelantiegel (Chemiebedarf, Durchmesser ca. 25mm) und einen Campinggasbrenner.
Erneut testetn.

11. Löcher verschließen
Aus Uhuendfest 300 und dem 4-Fachen Volumen an Holzmehl rühre ich mir eine Spachtelmasse an. Mit diese lassen sich sogar Aufbauten realiesieren. Ich spachtel die Löcher satt zu, lasse den Kleber trocknen, und Pfeile überflüssiges material ab.

12. Grundieren
Zunächst reibe ich die Wobbler mit einem alten Socken und Universalverdünner ab. Dann trage ich eine Mischung aus Isoliergrund (von Obi) und ca. 20% Universalverdünner hauch dünn auf (so, dass das Holz durchscheint). Dies soll dazu dienen eine Haftende schicht zu erzeugen, da Lack auf Öligen oberflächen nur schlecht haftet. Dann trage ich eine dünne schicht flüssigen Kunststoff + 10% Universalverdünner auf, und dann eine weitere dünne Schicht unverdünnten flüssigen Kunstoff auf.

13. Farbgebung
Nun bemale ich die Wobbler (soweit bin ich jetzt gerade). Ich habe vor das mit einem Airbrush (den ich geschenkt bekommen habe) und wasserverdünnbarem Acryl- Lack zu machen.

14. Finish ???
Nun möchte ich ein möglichst knallhartes finish überziehen, so dass der Hecht/Zander keinerlei Chance hat sich im Wobbler zu verbeißen, und sicher gehakt wird.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul
Top Ergebnis! 
Hast Du Erfahrung mit der Haltbarkeit und Bissverwertung mit den ausgearbeiteten Flossen? Der Lauf wäre auch interessant


----------



## Pudel (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen
Erst mal schöner Hecht!! Eich echtes Ausstellungsstück!

Ich hab noch ne Frage zum Versiegeln!
Ihr verwendet so ziemlich alle das Epoxi 601 +Härter
Meine Frage kann ich auch mit flüssigem Kunststoff versiegeln hat das schon mal jemand versucht??
z.b. diesen hier?
http://www.farben-frost.de/fluessig-kunststoff-farblos-750ml.html

Meine Suche brachte leider kein Ergebniss!!!

Schöne Grüße
Oli


----------



## Ferdin@nd (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naghul

wie immer top klasse #6

gruss Ferdinand


----------



## hechtschreck88 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Naghul 

Hey habibi, 
danke nochmal für dieses tolle Geburtstagsgeschenk!!!
Ich weiss du hast den Hecht schonmal gepostet aber ich konnte nicht anders deswegen nochmal die Bilder:m

Ich freue mich schon drauf wenn wir unsere Monsterfuhre an Jerks fertig haben  dann kann die neue Saison kommen ... 

allen anderen wünsche ich nen guten rutsch ins hoffentlich erfolgreiche Jahr 2013!!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt wird mir das Gesamtkunstwerk erst richtig gewahr!#6


----------



## Naghul (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mir das Gesamtkunstwerk erst richtig gewahr!#6





@hechtschreck88: immer wieder gerne


----------



## Little Pike (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hätte da noch die frage, wie genau ihr das mit dem versiegeln am ende macht und womit der bereits vermischte 2K epoxdharz kleber aufgetragen wird. wäre über eine schnelle antwort sehr erfreut.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch die frage, wie genau ihr das mit dem versiegeln am ende macht und womit der bereits vermischte 2K epoxdharz kleber aufgetragen wird. wäre über eine schnelle antwort sehr erfreut.



Wir reden hier bei dir von Epoxyharz mit einer Verarbeitungszeit von 5 Minuten. Diesen kann man generell zum Kleben aber auch für kleinere Wobbler verwenden. Zum Anmischen drücke ich ich jeweils ne Wurst nebeneinander aus der Flasche. Als Unterlage nehme ich ne Katalogseite (Beschichtetes Papier dies nicht so saugfähig ist). Verrühren tue ich den Kleber mit nem Stück Draht oder mit nem Holzstäbchen (McDoof). Mit dem Stück Draht trage ich ihn auch auf und verteile ihn gut. Dazu gehört ein wenig Übung.

Epoxyharz mit einer Verarbeitungszeit von 30 oder gar 50 Minuten streiche ich mit einem Pinsel. Diesen kann man anschließend mit Aceton auswaschen und so mehrmals gebrauchen.

Als alternative Versiegelung für deine kleinen Wobbler kommt auch die Tauchmethode in Bootslack in Frage. Vielleicht schreibt Wobblerbau-jw dir, welche Lack er verwendet.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, 

heute hab ich endlich mal Zeit und Muße gefunden, die erste Rutsche einiger Eigenbauten zum Fotoshooting und Testen auszugeführen!

Modeln mussten daher heute erst mal die Dicken!
















Den Letzten gleich mal frisch auftackeln  ....






.....und ab auf den Catwalk!

3 Würfe später........|bigeyes.......






......fette 76cm!:vik:

Wie geil!


----------



## FakeFish (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*






 Schöne Dekore und super sauber verarbeitet.





Gruß, Branko


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down echt geile Dinger!!! #6
Der Hecht ist so wie ich des sehen kann net grad der gößte  aber fett ist der!!! Da stimmen irgendwie die Proportion net so ganz 



> Als alternative Versiegelung für deine kleinen Wobbler kommt auch die Tauchmethode in Bootslack in Frage. Vielleicht schreibt Wobblerbau-jw dir, welche Lack er verwendet.



Ich verwende keinen Bootslack sondern ein Parlettfußbodenlack, da der einfach noch Härter ist als ein Bootslack. Der Bootslack wiederum ist Witterungsbeständiger. Also hier die Frage was will man eher ... eigentlich beides. Meiner Meinung nach sind mehrere Anstriche mit einem Parkettlack am Besten. Geh einfach mal ins Bauhaus und schau dort mal nach einen Acryl-Fußbodenlack oder noch besser in einen Laden für Malerbedarf. Die können dir dann vll. sogar noch was besseres bieten! Ich kenne mich da nämlich auch net so richtig aus. Ich verwende eigentlich auch immer nur Epoxy. Des wird einfach immer am Besten. Für kleiner Wobbler verwende ich jedenfalls den Acryl Parkettlack von Zero. Der hat sogar wie ich grad erst bemerkt habe das "Konformitätszeichen gemäß der Schiffsausrüstungs Linie". Man ist das eine Bezeichnung 

hier der Link zum Hersteller:
http://www.zero-lack.de/index.php?m...[products_id]=326&index[products][category]=3





Einfach mal ausprobieren ...|rolleyes

Und ganz wichtig!!! zwischen den einzelnen Anstrichen immer gut durchtrocknen lassen und dünne Schichten auftragen! Sonst versaust du dir den ganzen Wobbler!


----------



## Deep Down (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön dass sie Euch gefallen!





wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Der Hecht ist so wie ich des sehen kann net grad der gößte  aber fett ist der!!! Da stimmen irgendwie die Proportion net so ganz



Werde ich die Proportionen mal zurecht rücken!
Der Kescher ist 70x85cm, da sieht selbst nen Meter lütt drin aus  und der Jerk ist 20cm lang!

@all
Parkettlack hab ich anfangs auch mal versucht! Geht durchaus!


----------



## Naghul (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deep: sau geile jerks gefallen wir gut #6#h
und ein extradaumen für die präsentation :m


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da schließe ich mich Naghul mal an.Gefallen mir auch echt gut.Das Brushen mit schablonen muß ich mir auch nochmal aneigne,gibt echt schöne efecte und kontraste. #6


----------



## diemai (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

Astreine Jerks #6, .........geiler Hecht , 'ne richtig fette Sau #6!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit "da stimmen die Proportionen net so ganz" meinte ich den Hecht und net das Bild. Deine Längenangabe von 76cm hab ich dagegen übersehen. Aber des ist ja so was von piep egal. Da brauchen wir uns wirklich net streiten |supergri. Fakt ist dass des ein richtig Fetter und großer ist bzw. wahrscheinlich fette Hechtdame die voller Laich ist 

Euch allen morgen ein guten Rusch! Und baut net zu viele Wobbler im nächsten Jahr 

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum neuen Jahr hat solarfallbaits uns eine neue Videoanleitung gemacht:vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GDuz0l461x8


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bulettenbär dass du mich daran erinnert hast! Sonst hätte ich das Video von solarfallbaits sicherlich übersehen.

Dieser Oberflächenwobbler will einfach nicht laufen! Wo würdet ihr das Blei anbringen. Ich habe es leicht hinter der Mitte angebracht.





Ich weis einfach net was ich falsch gemacht hab.
Als Vorlage habe ich ein bisschen den Slim Dog Pop genommen 

Wäre klasse wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte!


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Danke Bulettenbär dass du mich daran erinnert hast! Sonst hätte ich das Video von solarfallbaits sicherlich übersehen.
> 
> Dieser Oberflächenwobbler will einfach nicht laufen! Wo würdet ihr das Blei anbringen. Ich habe es leicht hinter der Mitte angebracht.
> 
> ...



Immer im hinteren Drittel


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Danke Bulettenbär dass du mich daran erinnert hast! Sonst hätte ich das Video von solarfallbaits sicherlich übersehen.
> 
> Dieser Oberflächenwobbler will einfach nicht laufen! Wo würdet ihr das Blei anbringen. Ich habe es leicht hinter der Mitte angebracht.
> Ich weis einfach net was ich falsch gemacht hab.
> ...


 
Drei Probleme :

1. Die schräge Schnauze bremst das Gleiten aus !

2. Die Schnuröse oben verstärkt diesen Effekt , da sie den´Stick noch tiefer in's Wasser drückt .

3. Das Schwanzende ist sehr dünn , hat nicht besonders viel Auftrieb , daher kann keine ausreichende Menge Blei möglichst weit hinten angebracht werden .

Das Blei leicht hinter der Mitte bringt nicht besonders viel an "Schubkraft" , die dann den Stick seitlich ausbrechen lässt , weiter hinten ist's besser , auch wenn der Köder dann eventuell noch weiter schwanzlastig aufschwimmt .

Um den Köder noch zu retten , auf jeden Fall die Schnuröse tiefer fast bis zum Übergang der Lippe zum Bauch anbringen , ...in Zukunft das Schwanzende voluminöser ausführen , damit mehr Gewicht weiter hinten montiert werden kann .

Ggfs. die Lippe verkleinern , ...dann gleitet er besser zu den Seiten weg , ..so wie jetzt macht er dann halt 'ne größere Welle , gleitet aber nicht so gut .

viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey
kann mir jemand eine gute dekopiersäge empfehlen, die auch buchenholzstücke bis bzw über 20 mm schafft?

mfg


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> hey
> kann mir jemand eine gute dekopiersäge empfehlen, die auch buchenholzstücke bis bzw über 20 mm schafft?
> 
> mfg


 
hallo,
wenn ich dir ein rat geben darf. eine vernümpftige dekupiersäge kostet mind. 150-200 euro. 
unter dem preis ist es nur noch ein gewürge und du würdest dich nur ärgern.
bevor du das geld für eine dekupiersäge ausgibst kauf dir eine kleine tischbandsäge mit einem 5mm breiten sägeblatt.
kostet fast genau soviel, aber ist vom ergebnis zichfach besser. habe beides jahrelang getestet und möchte meine bandsäge nicht mehr missen.

mit einerm bandsäge kannst du auch härtere und dickere bretter/leisten sägen. die schnittgenauigkeit und auch die schnittflächen sind viel besser.

wenn du vor hast das noch länger zu machen kauf dir gleich was gescheites.

eine metabo kostet um die 200 euro und sollte dir gute dienste leisten.


gruss


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke
oder gleich bei einer stichsäge bleiben?


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab seit 10 Jahren eine billige Dekupiersäge von Einhell. Mit groben Sägeblättern kann man auch "relativ" gut Buche sägen. Ich säge jedoch die Konturen nicht so genau, da mit der Säge nicht so schön machbar. An der Stelle hätte ich gerne eine Bandsäge. Aber der Preis stört mich noch....

So ne alte oder einfach Dekupersäge gab es vor einiger Zeit inkl. Porto für 30 bis 50€ oder einfach in Kleinanzeigen schauen. Ganz klar: Du bekomst nur das was du bezahlst. Aber für ein bisschen Basteln ohne "professionellen" Anspruch durchaus ausreichend. 

Die Sägekanten bearbeite ich anschließend an nem Tellerschleifer. Vielleicht doch erstmal bei der Stichsäge bleiben und sich den weiteren Arbeitsschritt erleichtern. Also Tellerschleifer, Fräse etc

Das soll jetzt nicht heissen das ich kein Fan von Profi-Werkzeug bin. Habe viele schöne blaue Koffer im Keller stehen;-)


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Juhu

Frau und Kinder zur Oma geschickt und etwas gefuscht |uhoh:

Da aber auf Dachboden zu kalt nur 7 grad habe ich ne Styropor kiste drüber gemacht und ne 15 watt birne mit rein gemacht.....jetzt sind 18 Grad unter der Kiste :vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHvrTXRGx7g


Habe mal ein paar im Herringsanzug gemacht ....für schweden



Ps: Bandsäge ist am besten habe ne Tischbandsäge von Elektra Bekum mit 5mm Blatt drin ist super auch für Hartholz....und ne Bandsäge kann "Mann" vielseitiger einsetzen wie eine  Dekupiersäge.


LG Juma


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke jungs
was bringt mir der tellerschleifer?
brauche ich keine raspel mehr für das brechen der kanten?
kann ich das damit schleifen`?
ich breche nicht nur die kanten, sonder ich raspel auch oben etwas weg bzw. rund. der tellerschleifer ist für so etwas geeignet?
lg


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein Preiswerter Tisch/Stand Bandschleifer kostet 50 € ....besser und schneller geht es nicht und so ein Ding ist vielseitig einsetzbar,falls man öfter mal was Handwerkliches zu Hause
macht.

Und ein Bandschleifer hat auch einen Tellerschleifer mit dran.


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bandsage-Ele...mwerker_Elektrowerkzeuge_&hash=item4d081a7e81


Die geht bestimmt günstig weg #6


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> danke
> oder gleich bei einer stichsäge bleiben?


 
also wenn du dir am anfang nicht sicher bist, ob du beim kunstköderbauen bleibst  kannst du sicherlich erstmal die stichsäge nehmen. aber ich rate grundsätzlich von einer stichsäge ab, da zum ersten das ergbenis nicht sauber ist aber viel wichtiger, das die verletzungsgefahr einfach viel zu hoch ist, gerade wenn du kleinere köder bauen möchtest.

nicht falsch verstehen, kannst dir sicherlich auch eine dekupiersäge für 50 euro kaufen, so habe ich auch angefangen, aber du wirst schnell feststellen, das solche sägen leicht an ihre grenzen kommen.

ist wie allem im leben, wenn du konfortabler, sicherer, mit mehr spass und schneller zum ziel kommen möchtest muss man halt etwas mehr ausgeben.

habe übrigens noch eine dekupiersäge ausem baumarkt hier im keller stehen. wenn du mal an den edersee zum angelen kommen solltest, dann kannst du das ding für ein kleinen taler mitnehmen. verschicken will ich es nicht, weil es auch recht schwer ist.

gruss


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Juma

...............clevere Idee mit der Styroporkiste und der Birne , .......schöne Jerks !

@ all

Habe keine Band ,- oder Dekupiersäge , nur 'ne schrottige Stichsäge , .......säge oft mit der Hand aus , bei Abachi geht das noch ohne größeren Schweißausbruch .

Muß dann aber viel schleifen und schleifen macht Dreck , .....würde daher jedem , der die Möglichkeit hat(ich hab' kein'n Platz mehr im Keller), empfehlen , sich 'ne möglichst genau vorarbeitende Säge anzuschaffen .

Vor Anschaffung auch bitte über Preis und Verfügbarkeit von Ersatz-Sägeblattern informieren !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Ein Preiswerter Tisch/Stand Bandschleifer kostet 50 € ....besser und schneller geht es nicht und so ein Ding ist vielseitig einsetzbar,falls man öfter mal was Handwerkliches zu Hause
> macht.
> 
> Und ein Bandschleifer hat auch einen Tellerschleifer mit dran.



Hab ich auch und benutze ich sehr sehr sehr selten. Die billigen werden schnell Warm und brauchen extrem lange zum abkühlen. Benutzte nur noch nen Tellerschleiferaufsatz für die Bohrmaschine. 900Watt machen schon mehr Spass.
Ich bearbeite damit nur die Schnittkanten. Die Kanten fräse ich mit ner Oberfräse/Frästisch.

Kann man sich natürlich sparen wenn man von anfang an sauber mit ner Bandsäge sägt. Dann müssten man direkt fräsen können. Natürlich muss man nicht fräsen. Man kann auch feilen oder schleifen (Bandschleifer oder Dremel, etc).

Wie Naghul sagt (besser und treffender kann man es nicht sagen): ist wie allem im leben, wenn du konfortabler, sicherer, mit mehr spass  und schneller zum ziel kommen möchtest muss man halt etwas mehr  ausgeben.

Nachtrag: @greys: Nein, der Tellerschleifer ist in deinem Fall ungeeignet. Mit zeitlicher Einschränkung wäre ein Kombi/Bandschleifer etwas für dich.


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich benutze diesen hier und für den Preis ist das ding Bombe.....ich baue nicht nur Jerks sondern auch Möbel und habe das ding schon böse gequält und der läuft und läuft und |bla:

http://www.strelatrade.de/ferm-bandschleifer-tellerschleifer-schleifmaschine-bgm1003/a-1680/

Habe meinen allerdings für 49 € geschossen :vik:

Finde die sache mit dem Tellerschleifer viel zu gefährlich...aber das ist ja auch immer die sache wie man sich anstellt


Lohnt sich natürlich nur wenn man ab und an auch noch andere sachen macht ....


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Hab ich auch und benutze ich sehr sehr sehr selten. Die billigen werden schnell Warm und brauchen extrem lange zum abkühlen. Benutzte nur noch nen Tellerschleiferaufsatz für die Bohrmaschine. 900Watt machen schon mehr Spass.
> Ich bearbeite damit nur die Schnittkanten. Die Kanten fräse ich mit ner Oberfräse/Frästisch.
> 
> Kann man sich natürlich sparen wenn man von anfang an sauber mit ner Bandsäge sägt. Dann müssten man direkt fräsen können. Natürlich muss man nicht fräsen. Man kann auch feilen oder schleifen (Bandschleifer oder Dremel, etc).
> ...



mit der oberfräse ist es sehr gefährlich bei buche. ich habe es schon probiert mit einem extra tisch,es geht irgendwie nicht so super. man kommt bei den runden nicht ganz genau hin


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Also ich benutze diesen hier und für den Preis ist das ding Bombe.....ich baue nicht nur Jerks sondern auch Möbel und habe das ding schon böse gequält und der läuft und läuft und |bla:
> 
> http://www.strelatrade.de/ferm-bandschleifer-tellerschleifer-schleifmaschine-bgm1003/a-1680/
> 
> ...



da ist doch ein tellerschleifer mit dran du nase :vik:


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Also ich benutze diesen hier und für den Preis ist das ding Bombe.....ich baue nicht nur Jerks sondern auch Möbel und habe das ding schon böse gequält und der läuft und läuft und |bla:
> 
> http://www.strelatrade.de/ferm-bandschleifer-tellerschleifer-schleifmaschine-bgm1003/a-1680/
> 
> ...



Genau den hab ich auch ;-) Als Retoure günstig bei ebay geschossen. Der ist aber nur jeweils für 20 Minuten zu gebrauchen. Danach muss der Motor abkühlen und das dauert#q Auch sind die 350/375 Watt nicht so überragend. Mit diesen Einschränkungen aber durchsaus brauchbar.

Sehe gerade das meiner von meistercraft ist. Kommen wohl alle aus dem gleichen Werk in China. Gibt es auch einmal im Jahr überteuert beim Discounter


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

muss ich da wohl noch einen venti mit dran stellen oder eine wasserkühlung einbauen :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> mit der oberfräse ist es sehr gefährlich bei buche. ich habe es schon probiert mit einem extra tisch,es geht irgendwie nicht so super. man kommt bei den runden nicht ganz genau hin



Ich fräse mit hoher Drehzahl und niemals gegen die Maserung. Man muss ein bisschen testen und proBieren|wavey: Hauptsache man verliert nicht den Respekt und macht mal ne Pause zwischendurch.

Also ich setze den Rohling in der Mitte an den Fräser und führe den dann jeweils bis zum Ende. Mitte soll heissen höchster Punkt am Rücken und tiefster Punkt am Bauch.


----------



## greys1984 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin gelernter zimmerman und habe vorher im tischlerbereich gearbeit, ich weiß was das teil kann


----------



## juma (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich habe mit dem Teil echt kein Wärmeproblem |kopfkrat


@ Bulettenbär 

jibs zu du benutzt dat ding in de Sauna .....,

damit du nicht so sinnlos rumsitzt nimmst du dir wat zu 

schleifen mit in die Sauna :vik: Respekt


----------



## Deep Down (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von den Dekupiersägen bin ich wieder weg und säge alle Formen wieder mit der Stichsäge "so nah" als möglich aus! Nacharbeiten sind eh bei allen Methoden erforderlich!
Dann kommt die Raspel ran und sorgt für den Restabtrag bis zur eigentlichen Form.
Im Anschluß noch die letzten Bearbeitungsspuren mit dem Tellerschleifer auf der Rücken- und Bauchseite beseitigen. Vor den Tellerschleifer dazu eine Bearbeitungsfläche im 90° setzen, so dass man den Rohling schön am Schleifer entlang führen kann. Dann hat man die schönste Laufbahn für die Oberfräse geschaffen! Das ist wichtig, denn alle Unebenheiten überträgt der Fräser im nachfolgenden Schritt sonst auf die Rundungen!
Mit der (Ober-)fräse dann die Rundungen schaffen. Das Werkstück immer gegen die Drehrichtung an dem Fräser vorbeiführen. Hieran konzentriert (!), mit Respekt, standsicher  und nicht unter Zeitdruck arbeiten. 
Danach die "Seiten" nochmals am Tellerschleifer vorbeiführen und abschliessend mit feinem Schmirgelpapier über den Rohling drüber!
Fertig!

Den meisten Staub/Dreck verursacht der Tellerschleifer und die Oberfräse! Am Besten gleich nen Industriestaubsauger (mit Beutel) entweder mitanschliessen oder absaugen lassen! 

Auch hier den Atem- und Gehörschutz und eine Schutzbrille nicht vergessen!

Die Umsetzung/Nachahmung erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## hechtschreck88 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Leute,
Ich wollte mich hier mal in aller Öffentlichkeit bei unserem guten Freund und Threadgefährten Naghul bedanken:vik:, denn er hat mir vor nicht allzu langer Zeit beigebracht wie man richtig Kunstköder bastelt!#6 Ich habe hier mal ein Bild von meinem ersten "auf eigene Faust" gebautem Jerkbait hochgeladen. Der ist entstanden bevor ich bei Naghul in die "Lehre" gegangen bin#d|uhoh: Die beiden anderen Fotos zeigen Jerks die ich gebaut habe nachdem er mir großzügigerweise seinen Erfahrungsschatz und seinen Hobbykeller zu Verfügung gestellt hat!!! 

und das hat ein riesen DANKESCHÖN verdient!

LG Hechtschreck#:

links im Bild mein erster gehversuch,
rechts der heutige Stand der Technik


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...du noch viel zu lernen hast mein junger padavan :q

solange ihr nicht in mein ungelüfteten keller vorher döner mit ordentlich tzatziki gefuttert habt geht das alles |bigeyes


----------



## diemai (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> ...du noch viel zu lernen hast mein junger padavan :q
> 
> solange ihr nicht in mein ungelüfteten keller vorher döner mit ordentlich tzatziki gefuttert habt geht das alles |bigeyes


 
....................hält die Farbe dann nicht mehr gut :q:q?

...........aber sie sehen doch wirklich sehr gut aus#6 !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ....................hält die Farbe dann nicht mehr gut :q:q?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



naja das habe ich so 2-3 mal durch und ich kann dir sagen das war nicht nett.......


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das Werkstück immer gegen die Drehrichtung an dem Fräser vorbeiführen.



So hab ich mehr Ausrisse im Holz. Sind das Erfahrungswerte von dir oder macht man das generell so?

Alles andere kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben.

Gruß,

Björn


----------



## Deep Down (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn Du das Werkstück mit der Drehrichtung führst, fliegt es durch die Butze! Wetten?


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Werkstück mit der Drehrichtung führst, fliegt es durch die Butze! Wetten?



Damit eben nichts fliegt mache ich es so wie auf dem Bild. Ob es nun richtig oder falsch ist weiss ich nicht. Es soll auch keine Anleitung sein. Würde gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungswerte von euch hören.

Ich meine man muss die Maserung beachten.


----------



## GFT (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mache es auch nur noch so, wie du es auf deiner Abbildung zeigst.
Einmal wurde mir das Werkstück aus der Hand gerissen.
Bei dem Unfall setzte ich den Fräser vorne an.
Ein Finger geriet an den Fräser und wurde verletzt.
Durch die "Butze":q ist mir aber auch beim führen aus der Mitte, mal was geflogen.
Da hat Deep Down recht.
Trotzdem fühle ich mich sicherer wenn ich es so mache, wie von Bulettenbär beschrieben.
Ich meine, dass ich einen besseren Griff am Werkstück habe und die Finger sind weiter vom Gefahrenpunkt entfernt.

Nach meiner Fingerverletzung riet diemai mir, trotz des Unfalls keine Arbeitshandschuhe anzuziehen.
Das erwähne ich hier noch einmal.
Denn wenn ein Fräser den Handschuh erfasst |bigeyes, kann sicher schlimmer enden wie eine genähte Fingerkuppe.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin ,moin!
Bin selber tischler und habe schon so einige Umfälle gesehen.
Eine Fräse die mann überkopf in die werkbank einspannt ist ein super Werkzeug,aber mit vorsicht zu betrachten.Ab einer größe von 8cm würde ich da nichts mehr dran vorbeischieben.
Alles was mann mit Handvorschub am werkstück vorbeigeführt wird,wird gegen die drehrichtung geführt.Nur mit Maschinenvorschub ist es erlaubt mit der drehrichtung zu fräsen.Wenn was weg fliegt geht das so schnell das mann garnicht mehr reagiren kann und dann ist es auch schon zu spät.
Und Handschuhe an Maschienen sind sowiso Verboten.Wenn mit Handschuhen etwas Pasiert ist der schaden meistens noch größer als ohne.
Ich habe das Glück eine gut ausgerüstete Tischlerwerkstadt auf der Arbeit zu haben.Die meisten rohlinge schneide ich an der Bandsäge aus und schleife sie dann auf einem umgedrehten Bandschleifer in Form und breche auch gleich die Kannten.Der rest wird geschnitzt und geschliffen.


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich breche die kanten bei einigen meiner köder (jerks) auch mit der oberfräse und seit dem ich vor ungefähr 3 jahren komplett auf pu-hartschaum umgestellt habe ist es doch einfacher, weil man nicht auf maserrichtung und auch asteinschlüsse mehr achten muss. ist sicherlich immer noch gefährlich und man sollte mit vorsicht an sowas drann gehen. irgendein bordie hat doch mal den tipp gegeben nicht mit der hand den köder zu führen, sondern mit einem brett. auf einer seite des brettes klebt man ein grobes schleifpapier und auf der anderen seite zwei griffe.
jetzt drückt man die schleifpapierseite an das zu bearbeitende werkstück und kann jetzt die ganze sache an den fräser vorbeiführen.

ob das wirklich funktioniert weis ich nicht, weil ich es nie ausprobiert habe, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, das zumindest die verletzungsgefahr kleiner wird.


----------



## juma (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leuts mal ne Frage ...dieses PU Hartschaum zeugs .....bis zu welcher Größe lassen sich jerks fertigen ohne das man da 100g Blei reinkloppen muß....


Bin da etwas skeptisch.....und was muss man beachten im Umgang mit dem pu Hartschaum ....ist das zeug Giftig für Haut oder Lunge |kopfkrat



MfG juma


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> ....ist das zeug Giftig für Haut oder Lunge |kopfkrat



Eine professionelle Atemschutzmaske mit entsprechenden Filtern gehört generell zur Grundausrüstung. Aber mal ne andere Frage: Geht es noch giftiger als Buche? Es wird schnell vergessen das Buchenstaub sehr giftig ist. Jaja, die liebe Natur.


----------



## Ralle307 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Leuts mal ne Frage ...dieses PU Hartschaum zeugs .....bis zu welcher Größe lassen sich jerks fertigen ohne das man da 100g Blei reinkloppen muß....
> 
> 
> Bin da etwas skeptisch.....und was muss man beachten im Umgang mit dem pu Hartschaum ....ist das zeug Giftig für Haut oder Lunge |kopfkrat
> ...



Kommt drauf an, welchen PU Hartschaum du nimmst? Es gibt welchen mit 2facher bis 16facher Ausdehnung. Je geringer die Ausdehnung desto stabiler und schwerer im Eigengewicht ist er . 

Zu beachten gibt da einiges, zumindest wenn du den Schaum selber gießt. Giftig ist PU Hartschaum nur als 2K Rohkunststoff. Die eine flüssige Komponente enthält Isocyanate. Beim reagieren der beiden Komponente werden diese Isocyanate gebunden und der fertig ausgehärtete Schaum ist nicht giftiger als ein handelsüblicher Haushaltsschwamm.


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Leuts mal ne Frage ...dieses PU Hartschaum zeugs .....bis zu welcher Größe lassen sich jerks fertigen ohne das man da 100g Blei reinkloppen muß....
> 
> 
> Bin da etwas skeptisch.....und was muss man beachten im Umgang mit dem pu Hartschaum ....ist das zeug Giftig für Haut oder Lunge |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Also , nur 'mal als Beispiel , ......mit dem Zeugs , welches man hier von Nepomuk beziehen kann , würde ich keine 100mm "Heiddy" mehr bauen , bei 80 , 90mm wäre für mich Schluß , denke ich , ..... wegen des hohen Auftriebs .

Andererseits hast du gerade bei flachen Jerks die Möglichkeit , den Körper bis zu einem gewissen Grad dünner zu machen , so bekommst du auch weniger Auftrieb und die Laufeigenschaften sollten weitgehend erhalten bleiben .

Er darf dann natürlich nicht zu dünn für ein ausreichend großes Bleiloch werden .

Ich hatte diesbezüglich vor einiger Zeit 'mal einige(gut laufende) PVC-Wobbels gebaut , .......sie sollten wegen meinem Rutenwurfgewicht nicht zu schwer werden , aber dennoch eine größere Silhouette im Wasser abgeben .

Ich habe das so gelöst , indem ich sie generell schmal gemacht habe , mit einem voll verundeten Rücken und ungefähr ab einer etwas höher gelegenen Seitenlinie den Bauch nach unten hin "V"-förmig geformt habe .

Ist zwar kein besonders geeigneter Körperquerschnitt für einen Jerk , denke ich , .....aber das Prinzip ist ähnlich .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> Leuts mal ne Frage ...dieses PU Hartschaum zeugs .....bis zu welcher Größe lassen sich jerks fertigen ohne das man da 100g Blei reinkloppen muß....
> 
> 
> Bin da etwas skeptisch.....und was muss man beachten im Umgang mit dem pu Hartschaum ....ist das zeug Giftig für Haut oder Lunge |kopfkrat
> ...


 
hi,

also ganz ohne blei oder mit wenig blei wird ein jerk auch nicht laufen, denn das blei ist der motor des jerks.
na klar hast du recht, wenn man sagt das 100 g nicht nötig sind.

das schöne bei pu-hartschaum ist, das es in allen dichten, also wie schwer das material ist, gibt.
je leichter das pu desto mehr geschäumt und hohlräume besitzt das material. es gibt pu-hartschäume mit einer dichten über 1 also sinkend.
ich würde dir für jerbaits eine dichte von 0,6-0,8 empfehlen.
das ist im bereich von buche und das material lässt sich perfekt verarbeiten.

wie schon erwähnt staubt es natürlich und eine maske sollte schon getragen werden.

es gibt genug anbieter die das material in platten verkaufen, oder vom bordie nepomuk kaufen, wobei das material für jerks fast schon zu leicht ist. evtl. hat er auch andere dichten im angeobt musst ihn mal fragen.

ich kaufe meine direkt beim hersteller als große platten.


gruss


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> 
> ich kaufe meine direkt beim hersteller als große platten.
> ...


 
..........kannst du diesbezüglich 'n Link 'raustun ?

                                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..........kannst du diesbezüglich 'n Link 'raustun ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Alle Jahre wieder ;-)

Ups habs doch gefunden dank google http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3535244&postcount=5910

Die Beiträge rund um Seite 591 sind auch sehr interessant und passen zur aktuellen oder wieder aufgefrische Diskussion


----------



## juma (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Infos Jungs :vik:


----------



## diemai (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Alle Jahre wieder ;-)
> 
> Ups habs doch gefunden dank google http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3535244&postcount=5910
> 
> Die Beiträge rund um Seite 591 sind auch sehr interessant und passen zur aktuellen oder wieder aufgefrische Diskussion


 
...............danke schön , Björn:m !

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Perfekt!#6


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe ja vor mir so im Frühling ein neues Köderrad zu bauen. Jetzt kam mir da eine ganz neue Idee! Ich hab hier mal eine Skizze wie ich mir das so vorstelle:






Die Wobbler drehen sich bei dieser Konstruktion um die eigene Achse und werden einfach mit Drahtösen eingehängt. Dadurch dreht sich dann auch der Wobbler dahinter. Die weiteren 3 Etagen werden mit Zahnräder angetrieben. Der Vorteil an dieser Konstruktion sehe ich darin, dass die Wobbler ganz einfach während dem Drehen gut mit dem Epoxy eingepinselt werden können. Zudem lies sich dieses "Köderrad" einfach in ein paar Bretter zerlegen und gut verstauen! (bei mir wichtig!)
Die Zahnräder sollen herausnehmbar sein, sodass auch nur die Etagen angetrieben werden, die auch benötigt werden. Zudem soll man das mittlere "Trenn-Brett", welches aus 4 Teilen besteht einzeln heraus nehmen können. Dadurch hätte man dann auch Platz für einen "Rießen-Wobbler" 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das System ist unschlagbar. Habe soetwas probehalber mal aufgebaut gehabt. Mein Antrieb war über eine Fahrradkette. Bei Zeiten baue ich es zu Ende, erst dann folgen Fotos. 

Ich konnte das Antriebsritzel pro Wobbler durchlaufen lassen oder feststellen = Drehung. So konnte ich in Ruhe einpinseln ohne den gesamten Ablauf zu stören. Das war mir besonders wichtig.

Gruß


----------



## Deep Down (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hoffentlich gibt es keinen Getriebeschaden und die nächste Evolutionstufe hat dann gefälligst noch mehrere Gangstufen!

Ernsthaft: Interessantes System! Ich würde die Zahnräder aber vielleicht noch zu den Ködern hin kapseln/abdecken! Nicht das ein daneben gegangener Tropfen Epoxy auf einmal für Stillstand sorgt!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt die Zahnräder zu verkleiden. Vielleicht mach ich dann das auch so. Vielleicht Treibe ich auch jeden Wobbler einzeln an. Also kämen dann die Zahnräder in die Mitte und dann auf beide Seiten. Das hätte den Vorteil wie auch Bulettenbär sagt, dass eich dann zum Bepinseln jeden Wobbler einzeln rausnehmen könnte. Wenns fertig ist werde ich mal berichten. Aber ich denke das dauert noch ne ganz schöne Weile, da ich noch einige Probleme lösen muss. Vor allem du gute Lagerung der Achsen wird sicherlich nicht einfach!

Vielleicht wächst die Hightech-Maschine dann ja noch auf bis zu 50 Trockenstationen an :q ! Vielleicht gibst dann auch noch ein Schleudergang ;-)


----------



## allegoric (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ganz normale Kugellager z.b. 2 hintereinander als Stecksystem ;-) Da kannste sonst was dranhängen ;-)


----------



## juma (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Wobblerbau-jw


Der Motor müßte extrem langsam drehen,oder du mußt extrem große Zahnräder nehmen sonst drehen sich deine Wobbler durch ihren geringen umfang viel zu schnell.....3 U/min sind schon zu schnell .


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> @ Wobblerbau-jw
> 
> 
> Der Motor müßte extrem langsam drehen,oder du mußt extrem große Zahnräder nehmen sonst drehen sich deine Wobbler durch ihren geringen umfang viel zu schnell.....3 U/min sind schon zu schnell .



Ich drehe zwischen 3 und 6 Umdrehungen und alles ist super#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



juma schrieb:


> @ Wobblerbau-jw
> Der Motor müßte extrem langsam drehen,oder du mußt extrem große Zahnräder nehmen sonst drehen sich deine Wobbler durch ihren geringen umfang viel zu schnell.....3 U/min sind schon zu schnell .



3-6 Umdrehungen sind perfekt! Das mit dem geringeren Umfang der Wobbler macht da keinen Sinn. Denn der Wobbler macht deshalb nicht mehr Umdrehungen :q und schneller dreht der schon gar nicht! :vik:
Bei einem herkömmlichen Köderkarusell drehen sich die Wobbler schneller, weil sie weiter von der Drehachse entfernt liegen. Somit legen sie eine größere Strecke in der gleichen Zeit zurück. Folglich ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich die Wobbler bei meiner Konstruktion drehen eher kleiner!

Ich könnt mir dagegen vorstellen dass 3U/min zu langsam sind

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> 3-6 Umdrehungen sind perfekt! Das mit dem geringeren Umfang der Wobbler macht da keinen Sinn. Denn der Wobbler macht deshalb nicht mehr Umdrehungen :q und schneller dreht der schon gar nicht! :vik:
> Bei einem herkömmlichen Köderkarusell drehen sich die Wobbler schneller, weil sie weiter von der Drehachse entfernt liegen. Somit legen sie eine größere Strecke in der gleichen Zeit zurück. Folglich ist die Geschwindigkeit mit der sich die Wobbler bei meiner Konstruktion drehen eher kleiner!
> 
> Ich könnt mir dagegen vorstellen dass 3U/min zu langsam sind
> ...



Egal wie schnell sich der Wobbler auf seiner Bahn bewegt, wir reden hier im folgtenden doch nur um die Umdrehungen pro Minute. Und die passe ich so an, dass sich das Epoxy nicht mehr groß auf dem Rohling hin und her bewegt und Buckel bildet. Ich verstreiche das Epoxy gleichmäßig. Diese Gleichmäßigkeit soll beim Drehen beibehalten werden. Es ist keine Salatschleuder!

Je nach Viskosität des Epoxys kann man auch langsamer/schneller werden. Für Behnke 601/650 bei 20° nehme ich meist 5 bis 6 Umdrehungen pro Minuten. 3 wären mir zu wenig. Wenn man mal zuviel Epoxy aufgetragen sieht man direkt den Tropfen wandern... oder er fällt ab und landet auf nem anderen Köder...


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin Metallfacharbeiter von Beruf , da arbeiten wir beim Schleifen mit Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten der Schleifscheiben , gerechnet in Meter pro Sekunde .

Ein imaginärer Punkt auf einem dickbauchigen Wobbler würde bei gleicher Drehzahl einen viel weiteren Weg zurücklegen als einer auf einem schlanken Wobblerkörper .

Demzufolge hätte das noch flüssige Harz bei dem dickeren Wobbler eine bessere Möglichkeit zu verfließen , und zwar von den dicksten Stellen am Bauch , in Richtung der dünneren Körperenden|kopfkrat .

So jedenfalls die Theorie eines total Köderrad-Unbedarften#c !

                  Nix für ungut , .....Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es geht aber nicht um den Weg, sondern um die Zeit#h


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht um den Weg, sondern um die Zeit#h


 
.................wie gut , das ich mir darüber kein'n Kopf machen muß#c  !

@ all

.............hier 'mal meine neuesten Werke , ......alle aus Abachi und das erste Mal mit Acryl-Farben angepinselt .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YTKITI22drg

Auch das erste Mal nach dem Durchtrocknen des Terpentins/Leinöls auf dem nackten Holz mit 2 Schichten Epoxy vorgestrichen , damit die Imprägnierung später nicht mehr "ausschwitzen" kann und die hellen Farben vergilbt(wie mir das schon einige Male passiert ist) .

Die beiden großen Wobbels , die mit Alu-Tape beklebt sind , haben auch wieder einige 7mm Bleikugeln(8 oder 9 Stück , weiß nicht mehr genau) als Rollgewichte im Bauch , .......daher und auch wegen der konstruktionsbedingten breiten Stelle am Bauch(wo die Hakenöse sitzt) flanken sie sehr stark , ........ob das so gut ist #c|kopfkrat !

               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal wieder ein sehr schönes Video und eben solche Köder!#6

Deinen Erfahrungsschatz beim Köderbau hätte ich gerne!

Und wie pinselt es sich denn nun für Dich mit Acrylfarben?


----------



## diemai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein sehr schönes Video und eben solche Köder!#6
> 
> Deinen Erfahrungsschatz beim Köderbau hätte ich gerne!
> 
> Und wie pinselt es sich denn nun für Dich mit Acrylfarben?


 
Danke schön , .....ich mache das ja schon wohl 20 Jahre(die ersten Blinker,-und Spinner-Jahre mitgerechnet:q) .

Ich hab' mich richtig in diese Acryl-Farben verliebt:l , .....obwohl das nur so'n Billig-Set aus'm Lidl ist , ...lassen sich besser verarbeiten wie die Modellbaufarben ,...... und von dem möglichen Mischen untereinander ganz zu schweigen#6 !

Man kann auch wunderbar mehrere Farbtöne naß in naß verstreichen , aber da muß ich wohl noch mehr Erfahrungen sammeln

Habe gerade eben damit noch 'n paar mehr Wobbels angepinselt , .....die hatte ich vorher mit Metallic-Modellbaufarben als Grundton gestrichen , .....Acrylfarben gibt's ja wohl nicht Metallic , oder|kopfkrat ?

Hatte auf einem Köder , der mit Acryl gestaltet war , nach dem Trocknen Punkte mit Modellbaufarbe aufgestempelt , das funzte auch ganz gut , ...ein Kombinieren der beiden Farbsorten ist (nach Trocknung der jeweils anderen Sorte) also anscheinend auch gut möglich .......ich bin damit wirklich sehr zufrieden .

                        Gruß , Dieter#h

PS :
Habe mir von einem englischen Shop soeben Propionate-Pellets bestellt , 2 X 400gr.(reicht für ca. 8 Liter) , .....nicht ganz billig zwar , aber jetzt kann ich das demnächst endlich 'mal ausprobieren !


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bemale meine Wobbler auch nur mit Acrylfarben. Die Eigenschaften sind einfach klasse. Schließe mich da ganz diemai an. Da ist fast alles möglich. Ich finde die Acrylfarben von marabu so klasse. Da gibts einfach ein riesiges Farbsortiment und die sind nicht so dickflüssig wie andere Acrylfarben. Mit der Zeit wächst die Farbpalette bei mir immer weiter an :q Da muss man dann nur noch relativ selten mischen.









> Acrylfarben gibt's ja wohl nicht Metallic , oder ?



Von Marabu gibts auch ein paar Metallicfarben. Die sind echt Spitze. Da gibts blau, grün, rot, lila, silber, gold und kupfer.

Fluoreszierende Farben nehme ich dann immer von einer anderem anderen Hersteller.


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Acrylfarben gibt es in metallic, ob nun blau, grün, violett etc! Alles machbar!


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke schön , ihr beiden , ....ich hatte neulich in so'nem Laden nur so dickflüssige Metallicfarben für plastisches Malen gesehen , ....muß ich wohl noch 'mal genauer schauen !

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Danke schön , ihr beiden , ....ich hatte neulich in so'nem Laden nur so dickflüssige Metallicfarben für plastisches Malen gesehen , ....muß ich wohl noch 'mal genauer schauen !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hi Dieter, 

ich benutze diese hier:

http://www.airbrush24.com/AIRBRUSH-...Pearlized-6-x-60-ml-Createx-Color::28197.html

Die haben einen Metallic-Effekt und müssten auch mit dem Pinsel gut zu verarbeiten sein.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär

Dankeschön , Björn , .......werde mich zuerst 'mal in unserem Baumarkt oder auch noch 'mal im Bastelladen umsehen .

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Ralle307 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich benutze ebenfalls die Createx wie Bulettenbär......

Bestelle mir aber nicht die Farbsets sondern die Farben einzeln. Komme da zwar 3€ teurer bei 6 Farben wie im Set, habe aber dafür wirklich die Farbtöne die ich brauche.

Die Createx gibt es in opak (glänzend) , Transparent, Neonfarben, Metallic (perlierend) und hoch Metallic (irisierend)

Mit dem Metallicweiss und den transparenten, kann man sich jeden beliebigen Metallicfarbton selber mischen.

Im Link gibt so ziemlich jeden Farbton der von den Createx Classic verfügbar ist..........

http://www.dieduese.de/index.php?modul=showproduct&whgrp=farben&wugrp=CXCls011&page=1&title=Createx%20Colors&PHPSESSID=b69c67015b59931ecc33c4a992caacca


----------



## Bulettenbär (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe meine Farben damals als ich auf Createx umgestiegen bin erstmal in Sets gekauft. Jetzt, wo ich eine gewisse Auswahl habe, kaufe ich einzelne Farben nach. 

Damals bei schönem Dollarkurs hab ich hier gekauft (lohnt sich immer noch, wenn man sowieso im Versand bestellt und gerade dieses Set haben möchte):

1. http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREATEX-Airb...222?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d35866736

2. http://www.ebay.de/itm/CREATEX-Airb...233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2575e09051

Ich habe hier auch noch Schmincke Aero Colour Metallic Medium herumstehen, jedoch noch nicht getestet. Ist aber zum Pinseln zu flüssig. Ansonsten wird es einer Farbe beigemischt und man erhält einen Metallic-Glanz.


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich habe hier auch noch Schmincke Aero Colour Metallic Medium herumstehen, jedoch noch nicht getestet. Ist aber zum Pinseln zu flüssig. Ansonsten wird es einer Farbe beigemischt und man erhält einen Metallic-Glanz.


 
..............cool , ......nach so einem Zusatz muß ich auch 'mal fragen !

                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab' vorhin 'mal meine Lexan/PVC "WeightShifters" getestet , ....leider benötigt der Kleinste noch etwas Nacharbeit an der Schaufel , ......muß sie verkleinern , damit er nicht so stark rollt .

Auch funzen die Rollgewichte nicht bei allen Wobbels reibungslos , ......werde diese Konstruktion wohl nicht mehr bauen , da es ziemlich aufwendig ist und die kleineren , gedrechselten "WeightShifters" aus Holz meiner Meinung nach in puncto Wurfeigenschaften doch besser funktionieren .

Diese Köder sind auch wieder mit Acrylfarben bemalt !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BZImvD3rhk

            Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .................wie gut , das ich mir darüber kein'n Kopf machen muß#c  !
> 
> @ all
> 
> ...



sehr schöne köder haste wiede rmal gebaut und die schwimmverhalten sind sehr nice, gefällt mir gut.:m


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo allerseits,

hat schonmal einer von Euch mit UV - Kleber als Schutzschicht für die Wobbler gearbeitet?

Ich bekommen mit Epoxy einfach keine wirklich saubere Oberfläche hin und das dauernde Nachbearbeiten versaut mir die Optik der Wobbler.

Ich habe jetzt einen Film gesehen, wo jemand mit UV Kleber einen Body für einen Streamer aufgebaut hat. Nach dem Aushärten soll der Kleber knallhart sein und glasklar bleiben.

Falls also jemand schonmal damit getestet hat, bitte kurze Info zu den Ergebnissen. 

Danke + Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Naghul (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo stefan,

also ich persönlich habe noch keine experimente mit uv-härtenden klebern gemacht. kann mir aber vorstellen, das die oberfläche auch nicht absolut glatt wird, denn das härten mit der uv-lampe geht recht fix und das material hätte gar nicht die zeit sich schön zu verteilen, um eine glatte oberfläche zu bilden. das experimentieren mit uv-härtenden materialien war auch noch nie nötig, weil man mit dem epoxy super ergebnisse bekommt.

wenn du mal schildern würdest, warum deine oberfläche nicht glatt wird, könnten wir evtl. helfen.


----------



## Little Pike (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab grad das Holz geliefert bekommen. wollte dann mal in geraumer zeit anfangen mit dem ersten wobbler. habt ihr noch irgendwelche tipps für mich oder so? würde mich für antworten freuen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hab grad das Holz geliefert bekommen. wollte dann mal in geraumer zeit anfangen mit dem ersten wobbler. habt ihr noch irgendwelche tipps für mich oder so? würde mich für antworten freuen.



Ohne Fehler lernt man nicht. Also anfangen und Übung bekommen. Wenn dann irgendwann Fragen kommen, her damit#h


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> hab grad das Holz geliefert bekommen. wollte dann mal in geraumer zeit anfangen mit dem ersten wobbler. habt ihr noch irgendwelche tipps für mich oder so? würde mich für antworten freuen.


 
..............Tips , .......inwiefern#c ?

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ohne Fehler lernt man nicht. Also anfangen und Übung bekommen. Wenn dann irgendwann Fragen kommen, her damit#h



#6

@Little Pike
Und nun fängste am Besten auch gleich das Werkeln an!


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> hallo stefan,
> 
> also ich persönlich habe noch keine experimente mit uv-härtenden klebern gemacht. kann mir aber vorstellen, das die oberfläche auch nicht absolut glatt wird, denn das härten mit der uv-lampe geht recht fix und das material hätte gar nicht die zeit sich schön zu verteilen, um eine glatte oberfläche zu bilden. das experimentieren mit uv-härtenden materialien war auch noch nie nötig, weil man mit dem epoxy super ergebnisse bekommt.
> 
> wenn du mal schildern würdest, warum deine oberfläche nicht glatt wird, könnten wir evtl. helfen.



Hallo Naghul

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ich hatte mich in die Epoxid Verarbeitung hier im Thread bereits vor einiger Zeit eingelesen - mir daraufhin u.a. den guten Benke Harz + Härter (20min.) sowie eine Feinwage gekauft. Ein Köderkarusell gebastelt, verschiedene Sprühlacke gekauft usw. Als Grundmaterial setze ich Balsaholz ein. Ich arbeite im Keller bei ca. 17-18 Grad.

Eigentlich sehen die fertigen Wobbler auf den ersten Blick auch gut aus, sie laufen auch super und fangen auch ordentlich. Nur der zweite Blick stört mich - man sieht immer Unebenheiten im Harz, manchmal auch Bläschen. Außerdem gelingt es mir nicht, eine zweite und dritte Schicht aufzutragen, da diese sich nicht mit der ersten Schicht verbindet.

Ich habe mittlerweile eine fette Abneigung gegen Epoxyd. Die Verarbeitung ist Glückssache und das Ergebnis daher eben auch. Außer zum Kleben (da ist es super) taugt es bei mir nicht. Von daher suche ich nach einer besser zu verarbeitenden aber trotzdem harten Schutzlaminierung für meine Wobbler.

Aber vielleicht gibt´s ja noch den alles veränderden Tip für mich.... - denn auf Youtube sieht es doch alles so einfach aus. |supergri


----------



## Little Pike (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

werds versuchen, ich werd erstmal einen kleineren um die sechs cm versuchen. werd dann berichten wies lief.


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Rheinangler

.........wie imprägnierst oder versiegelst du das Balsa ?

......was für Farben benutzt du zum Bemalen ?

Ich nehme auch den Schnellhärter von Behncke , da ich kein Köderrad habe , ......die Köder werden zugegebenermaßen manchmal etwas wellig , was mich aber nicht weiter stört(und die Fische erst recht nicht) .

Mit Köderrad kannst du doch ein langsameres Harz anmischen , ..so verläuft es besser und ebener .

Mit dem Verbinden einzelner Schichten untereinander hatte ich nie Probleme , ich trage 3 X auf , .....woran merkst du das denn , blättert es etwa sofort ab oder erst nach einem Hecht-Biß ?

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Rheinangler (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai

Das Balsa versiegele ich mit Holzleim. Der zieht gut ein und härtet recht schnell durch. Als Farben verwende ich Sprühlacke aus dem KFZ - Handel. Vorher wird noch weiß grundiert - auch mit Sprühfarbe. 

Die unruhige Oberfläche liegt glaube ich nicht daran, dass das Harz zu schnell abbindet. Wenn ich es frisch aufgepinselt habe, sieht es noch schön gleichmäßig aus. Sobald ich aber aufhöre mit dem pinseln (...da das abhärtende Harz mir die Haare aus dem Pinsel reißt), bilden sich die Unebenheiten. Ich habe es schon mit dicken Beschichtungen (am Ende waren die Ösen fast verschwunden) und dünnen Beschichtungen versucht - nichts hat geholfen.

Das die Schichten sich nicht verbinden merke ich daran, das sobald eine erste Macke (Zanderbiss / Hechtbiss) in der äußeren Harzschicht ist, diese sich ohne Widerstand großflächig abpellen läßt. Ich hatte diesbzgl. auch mal bei Behnke angefragt und man hat mir da mitgeteilt, dass es normal sei das sich die Schichten nicht verbinden. Das würde nur bei einer nass in nass Beschichtung klappen. Da ich schon eine 1 Beschichtung als ziemlich Schmiererei empfinde, habe ich darauf verzichtet auch noch nass in nass zu arbeiten. Ich befürchte einfach, dass ich dann noch eher die mühevoll erarbeiteten Wobbler versaue und dieser aufgrund der anklebenden, ausgerissenen Pinselhaare dann eher wie ein Wildschwein, statt wie ein Wobbler, aussieht. 

Trägst Du denn relativ dünn auf, dafür dann auch relativ schnell nacheinander, bevor die vorherige Schicht ausgehärtet ist...?


----------



## Bulettenbär (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Rheinangler schrieb:


> @ Diemai
> 
> Das Balsa versiegele ich mit Holzleim. Der zieht gut ein und härtet recht schnell durch. Als Farben verwende ich Sprühlacke aus dem KFZ - Handel. Vorher wird noch weiß grundiert - auch mit Sprühfarbe.
> 
> ...



1. Am Lack wird es nicht liegen, das Ausgasen sieht anders aus.

2. Es wird höchstwahrscheinlich daran liegen das Du nicht nass in nass arbeitest. Wie schon so oft geschrieben: Die erste Schicht deckt meist nicht toll bzw gleichmäßig. Wenn jetzt aber eine 2. Schicht nass rüber kommt wird diese dicker und haftet auch besser. Mit Übung hast Du nach der 2. Schicht eine super glatte Oberfläche.


----------



## diemai (7. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

......das stimmt , die erste Schicht wird gerne 'mal wellig , besonders bei den ersten zwei Wobbels(streiche immer 5-8 Stk. mit einer Mische , je nach Größe) .

Wenn ich mit den Letzten fertig bin , und das Harz noch nicht zu zäh ist , nehme ich noch etwas Lack auf den Pinsel und streiche die ersten noch 'mal nach , ..das bringt oft eine Verbesserung .

Ich beginne auch nicht sofort nach dem Verrühren mit dem Streichen , sondern warte nach ca. 2 minütigem gründlichem Durchrühren noch 'mal 2-3 min. , rühre dann noch 'mal kurz durch und streiche dann , ........ich glaube , das das flüssige Harz sich im Mischbehälter noch etwas verbinden muß , .....jedenfalls , ....als ich früher noch sofort mit Streichen angefangen habe , traten diese Wellen im Lack verstärkt auf .

Meine einzelnen Schichten bringe ich im Abstand von ca. 24 Std. auf , ......einfach nur , weil's freizeitmäßig nicht anders geht , .....aber gerade heute hatte ich nur 12 Std. dazwischen , ......die erste Schicht war schon ausreichend hart .

Das Problem mit dem Abblättern hatte ich noch nicht , jedenfalls nicht bei Epoxy pur , ....lediglich einige Schichten Spannlack , auf dem Epoxy aufgebracht , sind nach einer Beschädigung ebenso großflächig abgeblättert , das Epoxy darunter blieb unversehrt .

Ich hatte das vor Jahren auch 'mal mit Envirotex , allerdings nur bei einigen Ködern , bei anderen wiederrum nicht .

Spraydosen habe ich früher auch verwendet , ...solange bis mir 'mal bei einem Dutzend Köder das Farbdesign gerissen ist und ich alles wieder abschmirgeln mußte . Ich bemale jetzt von Hand mit Modellbau,-und seit Neuestem mit Acrylfarben , da hatte ich noch nie Ärger mit , .......als Grundierung nehme ich ebenfalls Acryl , denn lösungsmittelhaltige Farben könnten immer 'mal problematisch werden .

Blasen könnten bei Balsa verstärkt auftreten(habe allerdings wenig Erfahrung damit) , einfach deshalb , weil im Holz ziemlich viel Poren sind , aus denen Luft entweichen kann .

Bei Envirotex war das so , das wenn sich Blasen auf dem noch flüssigen Lack gebildet haben , man einfach nur 'raufpusten musste , dann gingen die weg .

              Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also ich schreib dir mal, wie ich es machen würde:

1. das holz gerade bei balsa muss relativ trocken sein, also trocken lagern. am besten im heizungskeller oder an der heizung.
da keine holzart absolut trocken und ohne restfeuchtigkeit ist, würde ich dir empfehlen von balsa zu abchi zu wechseln. je leichter oder offenporiger ein holz ist, desto schneller kann feuchtigkeit rein oder raus. mit abachi hast du eine holzart womit du fast alle köderarten bauen kannst.

2. mische das epoxy nicht mit einer feinwage, sondern mit 50ml spritzen ab. die mengen die wir kunstköderbauer brauchen lässt sich mit einer waage nicht absolut genau abwiegen und es geht schneller. aber bedneke dass das mischungsverhältnis von einem gewogenen epoxy zu einer volumenmischung eine andere ist. näheres in der verarbeitungsblättchen welches bei deinem epoxy dabei lag, oder bei behnke auf der hompage.

3. nimm ein langsamen härtendes epoxy, denn es macht in meinen augen kein sinn mit einem köderkarusell ein schnell abbindendes epoxy zu benutzen.

4. die blasen auf deinen ködern können zwei gründe haben. grund eins ist, lass nach dem gründlichen mischen das epoxy eine kleine zeit stehen, so das die luftblässchen aus dem angemischten epoxy entweichen können. oder nimm ein föhn und erhitze das epoxy ein wenig damit. durch die wärme wird das material dünnflüssiger und die luftblasen können schneller entweichen.
zweiter grund kann sein dass das balsa zu viel feuchtigkeit hatte und beim abbinden des epoxy entsteht meist wärme die dazu führen kann das das balsa ausgast.

5. auch würde ich den köder nicht mit leim grundieren, sondern nimm einfache holzgrundiereung und lass es gut durchtrocknen.

6. zu den sprühdosenfarben kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich mit solchen farben keine erfahrung habe, sollte aber gehen.

7. nachdem du ohne fettfingerflecken den köder zum ersten mal eingepinselt hast kannst du ihn in das rad einhängen. dabei ist die menge wichtig. es sollte eine geschlossene schicht auf den köder sein, denn zu viel dann wird die oberfläche wellig oder sammelt sich an einer ecke. warum die zweite schicht nicht hält ist, das du zu lange gewartet hast. nach ca. 6-10h je nach umgebenungstemperatur, kannst du die 2. schicht aufbringen. alles was über 14-16h geht würde ich die schicht mit einem feinen schleifpapier anschleifen.

wenn du so verfährst, solltest du eine super epoxyschicht bekommen.
es gibt natürlich auch die möglichkeit die verschiedenen harz mit härter für andere systeme zu kombinieren, aber da gehe ich jetzt nicht näher ein, denn das erfordert eine menge erfahrung.


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> 2. mische das epoxy nicht mit einer feinwage, sondern mit 50ml spritzen ab. die mengen die wir kunstköderbauer brauchen lässt sich mit einer waage nicht absolut genau abwiegen




Könntest du etwas genauer ausführen, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst?


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Könntest du etwas genauer ausführen, wie du zu diesem Schluss kommst?


 
also ich habe mit waagen, keine für mich zufriedenen ergebnisse in der vergangenheit erzielt. ich vermute mal ein durchschnittsköderbauer besitzt eine normale haushaltswaage mit einer genauigkeit von 0,1g. 
nehmen wir mal an man möchte 3-4 köder mit einmal anmischen also sind das ungefähr 4-5g epoxy?
dann will ich mal sehen wie jemand das 600er harz das recht honigartig ist diese menge vernümpftig aus dem behälter rausbekommt. man könnte jetzt irgendwelche stäbe oder löffel ect. nehmen, aber dann habe ich wieder eine fehlerquelle mehr mit dem ich mir das harz und besonders den härter verunreinigen kann. wenn von einer komponente doch mal ein paar zentel gramm mehr drinne hat weil man es einfach nicht immer absolut genau abwiegen kann wird man oft verleitet die menge nicht auszugleichen sondern einfach zu belassen.

mir ist schon oft in der vergangenheit passiert dass das tara schlecht funktioniert hat oder wärend des wiegens verstellt hat. man muss auch auf einer super ebenen fläche arbeiten, damit die waage auch 100% genau arbeiten kann.
da wo man mit werkzeugen oder ähnlichem arbeitet braucht nur was auf die waage fallen und sie wiegt im schlimmsten fall verkehrt
weiter müsste man die waage alle 12 monate eichen lassen, damit die auch genau arbeitet. 

das sind nur ein paar dinge, die in meinen augen alles fehlerquellen sind, die einfach nicht nötig sind.

ich gebe dem recht der sagt das es ab einer ködermenge von 20 oder 30 stück die man auf einmal epoxiren möchte die waage vorteile bringt, aber nicht bei 2 oder 3 ködern die man in einem arbeitsgang machen möchte.

ich bin vor jahren auf spritzen umgestiegen, weil es schnell geht, sauber ist, man genau arbeiten kann und kostengünstig ist.

will keinem die waage schlecht reden, wer meint das er mit einer waage besser und genauer arbeiten kann, soll es auch weiterhin tun. das was ich oben geschrieben ist mein persönliches arbeitsempfinden.

gruss


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, klar, mit der normalen Haushaltswaage/Küchenwaage wird das nichts.
Aber du hattest ja explizit "Feinwaage" geschrieben gehabt, und da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.
Die Feinwaagen im unteren Preissegment wiegen auf 0,05g genau, das sind 1/20g. Bestimmt sind da leichte Abweichungen drin, aber die sind zu vernachlässigen, wenn man um die 5g anmischen möchte. Wenn da mal ein Zwanzigstel daneben gemessen wird haben wir eine Abweichung von einem Prozent.
Bessere Feinwaagen wiegen auf 0,0001g genau, für unsere Zwecke übertrieben, da schon der Luftzug beim Atmen die Waage tanzen lässt. Die Teile stehen im Labor abgeschirmt hinter Glas, denn auch wenn jemand in einigen Metern Abstand vorbeiläuft fangen die Zahlen das Tanzen an.

Dennoch find ichs mit den halbwegs präzisen Feinwaagen angenehmer als mit Spritzen, bei welchen ich nach dem Aufziehen erstmal die Spritze putzen darf, weil sonst das außen anhaftende Epoxy die Mengen gründlich verfälscht. Gerade beim 600er Behnke lassen sich gravimetrische Bestimmungen wegen der honigartigen Konsistenz gut machen, da das Harz nicht anfängt zu tropfen wenn der Strom beim Ausgießen immer geringer wird, sondern sich dieser immer mehr ausdünnt und als dünner Faden nur minimale Massen auf die Waage addiert. Genauigkeiten um 0,01g sind da spielend zu machen. Ein paar Zehntel liegt man da niemals daneben....

Das Harzen mache ich nicht im Bastelkeller, da ist mir zuviel Schleifstaub und Kram unterwegs. Zudem haben Feinwaagen eine Abdeckung, die bei Nichtbenutzung die Beschädigung durch Überlast verhindert (zb durch ein darauffallendes Werkzeug). Diese Fehlerquelle kann ich daher auch nicht nachvollziehen...

Mit den von dir angegebenen 50ml Spritzen ist ein genaues Abmessen von geringen Menge kaum möglich. Einheiten kleiner 1ml sind da schon sehr schwer realisierbar. 
Mit kleineren Spritzen, zb 5ml, sind Einheiten von 0,2ml eingezeichnet, was dennoch deutlich unpräziser ist als die oben angesprochenen 0,05g. Und wenn man mit kleinen 1ml Spritzen Arbeitet wirds wieder zu ungenau, da sich die Messfehler bei mehrmaligem Aufziehen aufaddieren.
Klasse funktionierts natürlich, wenn man "runde" Zahlen abmessen will. Bei meinem Behnke hab ich ein Mischungsverhältnis von 100:65 gravimetrisch und 100:72 volumetrisch. Sollte wie du geschrieben hats zusätzlich beachtet werden.
Insgesamt ist die Abmessung mit kleineren Spritzen um 5ml bei kleineren Anmischungen und eben größeren Spritzen bei größeren absolut ausreichend, wenn man die Spritzen wie erwähnt nach dem Aufziehen vom außen anhaftenden Epoxy befreit. Dennoch ist - meiner Meinung nach - die Ermittlung der Mengen mit einer  - geeigneten - FEINwaage präziser und ebenso geeignet.

Das Anmischen ist ja keine Wissenschaft, daher sind die anzustrebenden Genauigkeiten mit beiden Methoden problemlos machbar, allerdings die Aussage, dass die Feinwaage zu unpräzise sei, kann ich so nicht stehen lassen.


----------



## diemai (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mische in Medikamenten-Meßbechern mit Milliliter-Skala , .....mehr wie 4-6 ml einer Schnellhärter-Mische kann ich sowieso nicht verstreichen .

Kommt dabei ja auch auf die Köder an , ......z. B. für Mehrteiler braucht man länger , kann demzufolge weniger Köder epoxieren , da die Mische ja recht schnell geliert .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ja, klar, mit der normalen Haushaltswaage/Küchenwaage wird das nichts.
> Aber du hattest ja explizit "Feinwaage" geschrieben gehabt, und da kann ich dir nicht zustimmen.
> Die Feinwaagen im unteren Preissegment wiegen auf 0,05g genau, das sind 1/20g. Bestimmt sind da leichte Abweichungen drin, aber die sind zu vernachlässigen, wenn man um die 5g anmischen möchte. Wenn da mal ein Zwanzigstel daneben gemessen wird haben wir eine Abweichung von einem Prozent.
> Bessere Feinwaagen wiegen auf 0,0001g genau, für unsere Zwecke übertrieben, da schon der Luftzug beim Atmen die Waage tanzen lässt. Die Teile stehen im Labor abgeschirmt hinter Glas, denn auch wenn jemand in einigen Metern Abstand vorbeiläuft fangen die Zahlen das Tanzen an.
> ...


 

will hier auch keine wissenschaft beim abwiegen machen. du bist wahrscheinlich einer von 100 der so die räumlichkeit, die erfahrung und auch equipment hat so genau und sauber zu arbeiten. die meisten besitzen ebaywaagen für 20 euro.
es gibt sicherlich zu jeder metohde vor und nachteile und jeder muss für sich die beste suchen und finden. ich für mein teil fand das arbeiten mit spritzen viel angehnehmer und einfacher, gerade das arbeiten mit 5min epoxi.


----------



## allegoric (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich arbeite mit einer "Feinwaage" für 8 Euro von Ebay  und habe damit auch gute Ergebnisse im Vergleich zu Spritzen bekommen. Ich fands mit Spritzen immer sehr sehr unangenehm, da diese wie oben beschrieben verkleben und man die auch wieder sauber machen muss.

Ich nehme hierbei eine "Feinwaage" im Zentel...also 0,1 g Genauigkeit und das reicht selbst beim 600er Behnke locker aus. Ich mische meistens um die 3 Gramm, weil ich bis jetzt fast nur kleine Köder damit epoxiert habe. Als Behältnis nehme ich mit warmen Wasser gereinigte Teelichter (ohne Wachs) und bekomme sehr saubere und gleichmäßige Ergebnisse.

Mit feinen Spritzen hatte ich immer Ungleichmäßigkeiten in der Verarbeitung und das Reinigen gefiel mir nicht so. Daher die Teelichtbehältnisse mit Waage, hat auch den Vorteil, dass man das Behältnis 10+ mal verwenden kann.


----------



## Bulettenbär (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Damit das Chaos perfekt ist:

Ich benutze die ne billige ebay Waage für 8 Euro die bis 200g geht. Pro Köder mische ich ca 3g an. Meistens bin ich bei einer Mischung zwischen 35 und 50g. Lieber zu viel als zu wenig.
Erst wird das Gefäß gewogen. Dann kommt Teil A. Eben mit dem Taschenrechner Gewicht Gefäß+A+B ausrechnen und B aus der Flasche hinzugeben bis ein paar g fehlen. Der Rest wird mit ner 5ml Spritze passend zugegeben.

Ach ja, ich muss ständig neue Wobbler kaufen, da ich die Kunststoffverpackungen zum Anmischen benutze#h

Man sollte beide Methoden in Betracht ziehen. Beide haben Vor und Nachteile. Bin aber dankbar für Naghuls Bericht aus der Praxis. Die Erfahrung fehlt mir, da ich von anfang an abgewogen habe. Bei kleineren Mischungen werde ich darauf zurückgreifen. Vorallem werde ich aber meine billig Waage kritisch prüfen


----------



## greys1984 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mahlzeit
kann mir einer sagen, wie ich meinen namen mit einem perfekten schriftzug auf meine jerks bekomme? mit einigen steifen habe ich es versucht, aber es sieht einfach mist aus 
kann man sich so etwas anfertigen lassen, damit ich den namen mit airbrush drauf bekomme?

lg


----------



## bafoangler (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Drucke es dir doch mit dem PC aus und laminiere es mit ein...


----------



## greys1984 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe schon was gefunden 
lg danke


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> ich habe schon was gefunden
> lg danke


Und das wäre?


@all
Ich mach es so wie naghul mit der Spritzenmethode!


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

namen auf kunstköder auf zu bringen gibt es viele möglichkeiten.

1. mit einem dünnen wasserfesten stift
vorteil:
-billig
-schnell
-sauber

nachteil:
-stifte trocknen nach der zeit ein
-auf kleinen wobblern wirkt selbst die dünnste mine grob
-schriftbild sieht unsauber ist wenn man keine saubere handschrift hat

2. decals (Wasserschiebefolien)
vorteil:
-jede art von logos oder schriften sind realisierbar
-jede farbe ist möglich

nachteil:
-wenn man sich die decals machen lässt relativ teuer DINA4 ca. 15 euro
-wenn man selber macht braucht man am besten ein laserdrucker (mein letzter stand. evtl. geht es auch mit einem guten tintenstrahldrucker)
-bei etwas größeren logos oder schriftzügen und sehr gewölbten flächen entstehen falten.
-das aufbringen der decals erfordert etwas übung
-schrift ist auf einer folie und nach dem einlaminieren sieht man die folie

3. selber auf ein blatt ausdrucken und einkleben
vorteil:
-schnelle methode
-alle schriften und logos sind realisierbar

nachteil:
-das blatt saugt sich nach dem epoxiren voll und es sieht unauber aus
- man sieht die ränder
-auf folie aufgedruckt kann es schnell falten schlagen

ich probiere der zeit eine ganz andere methode aus. die ist zwar viel aufwendiger aber das ergebnis ist deutlich besser.
ich möchte in zukunft meine kunstköder mit dem tampondruckverfahren beschriften.

da wird auf einer speziellen folie das logo oder schriftzug mit einem laserdrucker aufgedruckt. diese folie wird auf einem blech mit einer kunststoffbeschichtung aufgelegt und in einem speziellen verfahren belichtet (uv-härtung). da wo auf der folie der schriftzug ist wird der kunststoff nicht gehärtet und man kann ihn dann in einer anderen apparatur auswaschen. jetzt hat man auf ein stück kunstoff sein negativ mit dem schriftzug (quasi wie eingraviert). jetzt gibt man ein paar tropfen farbe auf das negativ und zieht die farbe mit einer klinge ab. da wo die vertiefung ist, also der schriftzug, bleibt die farbe drinne und der rest wird abgezogen. jetzt nimmt man ein silikontampon und druckt diese auf den schriftzug. die farbe aus der vertiefung wird auf das silikon übergeben und wenn man jetzt das tampon auf den kunstköder aufdrückt wird der schriftzug perfekt übertragen.
der vorteil ist es ist sauber und man sieht keine ränder mehr.
nachteil ist, es dauert recht lange und man braucht ein wenig übung.
mit dieser methode wird auf der ganzen welt alle möglichen verpackungen, kunststoffe, glas ect bedruckt. selbst eine tastatur wird so bedruckt.

ich mache es auch nur so, weil ich von meiner arbeit die möglichkeit habe solche klischees (kunststoffplatten mit schriftzug) selbst herzustellen.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch einfacher ist, man lässt sich einen Stempel anfertigen!


----------



## Naghul (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Noch einfacher ist, man lässt sich einen Stempel anfertigen!



ja die überlegung hatte ich auch, aber gerade an der bauchseite, die schon gewölbt ist, ist es mit einem flachen unflexiblen stempel schwieriger.
oder hat schon jemand mit einem stempel erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Frosch38 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> meinen namen mit einem perfekten schriftzug auf meine jerks bekomme?
> 
> lg



Damit die Fische sehen aus welcher Köderschiede der Jerk kommt. |bigeyes 
Wasserfester Sift und dann kurz überlackiert , dann Epoxy.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> ja die überlegung hatte ich auch, aber gerade an der bauchseite, die schon gewölbt ist, ist es mit einem flachen unflexiblen stempel schwieriger.
> oder hat schon jemand mit einem stempel erfahrung gemacht?



Lange Romane scheiden da natürlich aus. Bei Symbolen oder Kürzeln besteht das Problem nicht!


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also wenn man seinen Schriftzug perfekt haben will, wird wohl stempeln das einzig wahre sein. Wenn man sein Logo auch auf schwierige Wölbungen haben will einfach nen Rollstempel verwenden. Den kann man sich auch leicht selber bauen. Dazu braucht man ein Querholzplättchen 20-25mm Durchmesser, Buchenrundstab 5-10cm lang Durchmesser etwa 20mm, nen Fahrradschlauch für den Schriftzug, Leim und ein Nagel ca 2,5mm Durchmesser. 
Ne andere Variante wäre ein Laserdrucker und durchsichtige Klebefolie ;-)


----------



## greys1984 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke jungs

ich hatte letztens ein gespärch mit einem kumpel
er meinte das jerkbaits gleichzeitig zum schleppen geeignet sind.

ich sagte zu ihm, dass jerkbaits  zum schlagen gedacht sind und nicht alle dafür gebaut wurden, das die die zum schleppe bzw. nur zum einholen geeignet sind.

was meint ihr was der ausschlaggebende punkt ist um die zum schleppen zu nehmen, kann man alle custom lures die man kauft auch über die rolle einholen bzw. schleppen?

lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> danke jungs
> 
> ich hatte letztens ein gespärch mit einem kumpel
> er meinte das jerkbaits gleichzeitig zum schleppen geeignet sind.
> ...



Offtopic: JA. Kann man


----------



## greys1984 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hat das nicht was mit er form zu tun?
lg


----------



## Ralle307 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also, es gibt Jerks die durchaus zum einfachen einholen bzw. Schleppen geeignet sind. Diese sind z.B. der Salmo Slider. Merkmal dazu sind die weit abgesetzten Kiemenpartien. Diese abgesetzten Kiemendeckel verursachen das der Köder beim normalen einholen oder schleppen einen gleichmäßigen Rechts/Links-Lauf bekommt. 
Auch Köder bei denen die Einhängeöse auf der Stirnpartie ist, können beim einholen oder Schleppen einen Lauf wie ein Wobbler bekommen, da kommt es aber drauf an wie flach die Stirnpartie gestaltet ist. Je flacher desto stärker die Aktion. Bestes Beispiel dafür der Zalt ;-) 
Köder mit flachen Flanken ohne jegliche besondere Formgebung wie abgesetzte Kiemenpartien etc. wie z.B. die Köder von Piketime, die sind nicht zum einfachen einholen bzw. zum schleppen geeignet. Die geben da einfach keine eigene Eigenaktion von sich. Die würde man also einfach nur durchs Wasser ziehen......


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, da heute ein ganzer Packen Rohlinge angekommen ist, hab ich mich gleich mal an die Arbeit gemacht. Anbei eine Frage. Passen die Schraubösen wenn ich sie zusätzlich mit Epoxy verklebe, oder soll ich mir bei Lureparts längere besorgen?

http://*ih.us/a/img819/2020/20130110190229.jpg


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind eindeutig zu kurz! 
Hol Dir längere bei lureparts, die sind dann auch aus Edelstahl!


----------



## greys1984 (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey
26 mm,32mm oder du wartest bis die 36mm da sind, die sind dann auch 2,3mm dick

einkleben mache ich es mit enviro, dann das mischungsverhältnis ist dafür gut geeignet oder halt 5 min epoxid


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, da heute ein ganzer Packen Rohlinge angekommen ist, hab ich mich gleich mal an die Arbeit gemacht. Anbei eine Frage. Passen die Schraubösen wenn ich sie zusätzlich mit Epoxy verklebe, oder soll ich mir bei Lureparts längere besorgen?
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img819/2020/20130110190229.jpg



Ich hätte dir auch 26mm Schraubösen mitschicken können#q Hättest Du mal gesagt das Du nur die Mini-teile hast. |wavey:


----------



## zandertex (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es geht auch ohne schrauben,in den köder mit einem 3mm bohrer löcher bohren wo die ösen reinkommen.das loch für den mittigen haken wird durchgebohrt,das der bohrer oben wieder austritt,die löcher für die vorderen und hinteren ösen werden ebenfalls von oben oder unten angebohrt.einen dünnen nagel in nen schraubstock spannen,dann 1mm dicken stahldraht ca. 6cm lang, mittig um den nagel legen und mit 2 zangen so verdrehen das sich ne öse bildet.dann mit einer spritze 5 min. 2 komponenten-kleber in die löcher spritzen bis der kleber an der anderen seite austritt.die ösen in die löcher stecken,fertig.


----------



## zandertex (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der bursche ist auch so hergestellt,das hält bombenfest.

halten die schrauben überhaupt?hat mal jemand ne zugprobe mit einem schraubenzieher durch die öse,dann richtig dran gezogen, gemacht?


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zandertex schrieb:


> es geht auch ohne schrauben,in den köder mit einem 3mm bohrer löcher bohren wo die ösen reinkommen.das loch für den mittigen haken wird durchgebohrt,das der bohrer oben wieder austritt,die löcher für die vorderen und hinteren ösen werden ebenfalls von oben oder unten angebohrt.einen dünnen nagel in nen schraubstock spannen,dann 1mm dicken stahldraht ca. 6cm lang, mittig um den nagel legen und mit 2 zangen so verdrehen das sich ne öse bildet.dann mit einer spritze 5 min. 2 komponenten-kleber in die löcher spritzen bis der kleber an der anderen seite austritt.die ösen in die löcher stecken,fertig.



Dazu gibt es sogar einen eigenen Fred mit Bilderanleitungen und Video. Video findet man auch auf youtube. Bedanken darf man sich an dieser Stelle bei west1


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, nachdem bei meiner billigen Gun gar nix mehr ging (Ich denke verstopft) hab ich mir eben eine Iwata Neo rausgelassen. Ich bin gespannt, ich erwarte zufriedenstellende Ergebnisse.


----------



## Little Pike (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute

Ich wollte euch mal mein erstes Werk vorstellen. Es ist aus abachi und ich hätte da noch die frage, ob mir jemand noch Tipps zur bebleiung geben.


----------



## allegoric (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde es für den ersten Wobbler als Grundform super gelungen, wenn du mich fragst. Ist schon jetzt ziemlich sauber und genau gearbeitet. Was mir nur auffällt ist die verhältnismäßig große Tauchschaufel in Zusammenhang mit dem steilen Winkel. Der wird schlagen wie verrückt ^^. Da der ja wahrscheinlich eher als Flachläufer konzipiert wurde, hätte auch eine kleinere Schaufel bestimmt genügt, um vernünftig Aktion zu bringen.

Was mich noch beeindruckt, ist die sauber ausgeschnittene Schaufel selbst, bei mir sind da immer Kratzer drauf... das funktioniert bei mir noch nicht so toll....

Zu deiner Bebleiungsfrage: Das kann dir niemand abnehmen, nur  du selber. Das musste schon selbst herausfinden, wo die Bleie sitzen und wie viel du verwendest. Das natürlich gemessen an der Eigenschaft, die du dem Köder verpassen willst. Da hilft eigentlich nur, Tesaband oder Knete zur Hand nehmen und das Ding wässern und schauen wie tief der schwimmen soll und ob er gerade im Wasser steht. Dann einfach anfangen 1-2 oder mehr Positionen mit entsprechend viel Blei "ankleben". Das nimmst du dann und legst oder bohrst das entsprechend in den Köder genau an der Stelle hinein, was du vorher ausgemessen hast ;-).

Wichtig ist noch: NOTIZEN machen. Nichts ist schlimmer, als nicht zu wissen, was man vorher gemacht hat. Da drin sollte dann stehen, wie viel Blei du Milligramm genau, wo an welche Stelle du im Köder versenkt hast. (am besten mit Skizze)
So garantierst du dir selber, beim nächsten Mal zumindestens fast 100 % den gleichen Köder herzustellen.

Dann gab es mal jemanden, der hatte ein Video gepostet mit den Eigenschaften des Köderlaufs, je nachdem wo das Blei eingegossen wird. Also grundsätzlich machste nicht's falsch, wenn du das Blei so nah wie möglich am Bauch einbringst. Das gibt die gängigste Laufform der Kaufköder wieder. Je weiter oben das Blei desto gaumeliger der Lauf (schwankend) und je weiter hinten, desto rollender. Ich z.B. versuche rollenden Lauf zu vermeiden. Ich habe damit noch gar keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht, aber einige neue Köder werden genau mit dieser Eigenschaft in den Shops beworben. Was dir gefällt, musst du entscheiden.

Ich musste aber feststellen, dass gerade bei Balsahölzern in Verbindung mit voluminösen großer oder verhältnismäßig kleinen Ködern ein Ausbleien verdammt schwierig werden kann, weil man nicht genug Masse hat, wo man das Blei noch hinstecken soll, damit der Köder "richtig" funktioniert v.a. durch die häufig zu tief gesetzte Drahtachse. Ich war am Anfang stets verwundert, wie viel Blei so ein Balsateil braucht, bis es überhaupt anfängt zu schweben.

Selbst ist der Mann...nur ausprobieren hilft da!


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich wollte euch mal mein erstes Werk vorstellen. Es ist aus abachi und ich hätte da noch die frage, ob mir jemand noch Tipps zur bebleiung geben.


 
Schönes Teil , der wird laufen , .......ABER nur , wenn du die Schaufel wesentlich kleiner machst , .....nur ein Wenig länger wie die Hälfte der derzeitigen externen Länge , ...der Durchmesser der unteren Halbkreis-Verrundung der Schaufel sollte gleich oder nur'n kleinen Tick größer werden wie die größte Körperbreite , ......an der Basis der Schaufel(da , wo sie in den Körper geht) sollte sie nur ca. 3/4 bis 2/3 der Körperbreite an DIESER Stelle des Körpers haben .

Bebleiung erfolgt ziemlich dicht vor und hinter der Bauchöse(unterhalb oder auf Höhe des Drahtsystems), .......so das noch ca 1/4 bis 1/5 des Körpervolumens aus'm Wasser herausschaut und der Wobbel einigermaßen waagerecht aufschwimmt , ......so erhälst du einen recht agilen Flachläufer , der etwa bis zu einem Meter tief tauchen wird .

Ich würde erstmal etwas Blei beidseitig des Drahtes mit einkleben , ...die Feintrimmung kannst du dann später vor dem Bemalen ausführen , ..ist ja sowieso nicht sooo viel Platz unter dem Draht Richtung Bauch !

Vorher den Rohling imprägnieren und temporär lackieren oder grundieren , damit er beim Trimmen kein Wasser zieht .

Gruß , diemai#h

PS : mit dieser langen Schaufel wird er unweigerlich umschlagen und sich drehen , bestenfalls ohne zu Wobbeln auf Tiefe gehen , ......da kommst du mit Ballast nicht gegen an ! 

Beim Ausbleien von kleineren Köder ggfs. ein Stahlvorfach einhängen(eine Büroklammer geht auch) , so wird der Köder später beim Hechtangeln nicht zu kopflastig , ...besonders wichtig bei Jerkbaits .


----------



## Little Pike (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch die Schaufel vom vor versuch.danke für die zahlreichen Tipps.


----------



## greys1984 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute
kann man eigentlich jegliche vorm als jerbait nutzen?
ich habe teilweise formen gesehen die aussahen wie busse 
lg


----------



## diemai (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> hey leute
> kann man eigentlich jegliche vorm als jerbait nutzen?
> ich habe teilweise formen gesehen die aussahen wie busse
> lg


 
Grundsätzlich nicht alle , aber einige , ...hängt auch von der Position der Schnuröse , der Form der Draufsicht sowie vom Querschnitt ab , daraus wiederum resultiert die Lage und Masse der Trimmgewichte , ...natürlich kommen dabei auch etliche verschiedene Laufmuster und Führungsweisen heraus , von denen einige auch für den Hecht ansprechender sein dürften als andere .

.............und welcher Jerk sieht den bitte schön aus wie'n Bus , ...würd' mich echt 'mal interessieren :m !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## greys1984 (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich nicht alle , aber einige , ...hängt auch von der Position der Schnuröse , der Form der Draufsicht sowie vom Querschnitt ab , daraus wiederum resultiert die Lage und Masse der Trimmgewichte , ...natürlich kommen dabei auch etliche verschiedene Laufmuster und Führungsweisen heraus , von denen einige auch für den Hecht ansprechender sein dürften als andere .
> 
> .............und welcher Jerk sieht den bitte schön aus wie'n Bus , ...würd' mich echt 'mal interessieren :m !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



daaa 
ich sage aber nicht von wem der ist, dass geht nicht. bitte akzeptiert das


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So..
War auch noch n bissle fleißig und hab noch n paar fertig geschnitzt und geschliffene Wobbler gefertigt.


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch n Bild


----------



## Deep Down (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fleissig seid ihr!#6

Bei mir ist gerade wieder Rummel im Keller!:q


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> daaa
> ich sage aber nicht von wem der ist, dass geht nicht. bitte akzeptiert das


 
Cool , ......also entweder stand da "Flipper" Pate oder der strömungsgünstige Bug eines Supertankers , .....sehr interessantes Design , .....würde zu gern wissen , wie der so läuft !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, meine Gun ist grade gekommen. Benutzt ihr zim reinigen den Cleaner oder gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit sie nach dem Gebrauch zu reinigen?


----------



## greys1984 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zum schnell reinigen wasser mit ein bisschen aceton gemischt
zum gründlichen ein Ultraschallbad, danach einige bauteile mittels cleaner.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lässt sich das Wasser Aceton Gemisch so sprühen wie die Cleaner?


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So, meine Gun ist grade gekommen. Benutzt ihr zim reinigen den Cleaner oder gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit sie nach dem Gebrauch zu reinigen?



Fensterreiniger. Nicht in allen Pistolen sind die Dichtungen lösemittelbeständig, daher würde ich nicht einfach mal Aceton nehmen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einfach den Fensterreiniger rein in den Kopf und sprühen?


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei Farbwechseln mache ich es so:

Ich fülle den Fensterreiniger in den Farbbehälter bis dieser halb voll ist. Dann sprühe ich einmal kurz und stülpe eine Kappe vorne über die Düse (oder halte den Finger dagegen) sodass keine Luft ausgeblasen werden kann. So entweicht die Luft über den Farbtopf und es blubbert. Nun wieder kurz normal sprayen und anschließend wieder blubbern lassen. Das wiederhole ich bis keine Farbe mehr zu erkennen ist.

Nach dem Gebrauch:

Nadel und Düsen ausbauen und evtl Farbreste entfernen.

Bei youtube gibt es tausend Anleitungen unter airbrush cleaning oder airbrush reinigen


----------



## Little Pike (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie imprägniere ich die wobbler denn am besten wenn ich die testen will oder womit?


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für kleine Wobbler nehm ich Nagellack ^^ (durchsichtig )
Für größere Wobbler nehm ich Boots&Yachtlack


----------



## greys1984 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

fensterreiniger ist auch gut, damit kann man auch die farben ein wenig verdünnen.
meine kann das aceton ab, ist auch nur gaaaaaaaaaaanz wenig was dort reinkommt.
mit einem Pinsel oder einer Pipette spüle ich den kopf aus und sprühe es dann in den farbtopf.

ich habe eine evolution silver mit einigen anderen anbauten klappt alles ganz gut


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So die Gun ist getestet, sehr sehr geil!
Hab mich an einem Schuppenmuster probiert,  fürs erste mal ganz ok, aber noch steigerungsfahig.. wird noch weiter gearbeitet,  ist nur die unterste Schicht des Dekors .

http://*ih.us/a/img407/492/20130112150900.jpg


Der Fensterreinger funktioniert gut, ist allerdings ziemlich schmierig.


----------



## greys1984 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

top
arbieite lieber an dem harz noch ein bisschen
die grundierung mit harz ist wichtig und das A und O.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Grundiert wurde er nicht mit Harz. Werde ich aber zukünftig machen!


----------



## Kössi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, ich hab nun meine meine Wobbler fertig, die ich mit einer ,,Zanderhaut,, beklebt habe. den Bauch und den Rücken habe ich gesprüht. Ich hatte es mir aufwendiger vorgestellt, also werde ich im April aus Dänemark mal Dorschhaut mitbringen und ein paar Doschwobbler herstellen.   Kössi


----------



## greys1984 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich würde gerne wissen mit welchen stiften ich auf der airbrushfarbe malen kann, z.b die streifen der flosse usw.
bundstifte gehen nicht
schminkstifte auch nicht 
lg


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glasmalstifte gehen. Allerdings sehen die Flossen imho geiler aus wenn sie gebrusht sind.


----------



## greys1984 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

dass weiß ich auch 
die stifte liegen hier rum NEU, die gehen wieder zurück.
es muss aber so etwas wie bundstifte geben.


----------



## diemai (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Little Pike schrieb:


> Wie imprägniere ich die wobbler denn am besten wenn ich die testen will oder womit?


 

Tante Google ist deine Freundin : "Wobbler Imprägnieren"

Hab' einfach keine Zeit und Lust , soviel zu Schreiben , ...hatten wir alles schon !

                   Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Dorschhaut mitbringen und ein paar Doschwobbler herstellen.   Kössi



Liegt bei mir auf Eis vom letzten Ostsee Tripp. :q


----------



## Kössi (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch 38
Dorschhaut zum Wobbler bauen??? oder kann man damit nochwas anderes machen |kopfkrat


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal mein erstes Werk. Für den Anfang ganz oke, aber ich denke noch stark steigerungsfähig.

http://*ih.us/a/img811/3382/92398742.jpg

Achja, wen es interessiert, ich blogge seit heute nebenbei noch etwas:
http://fkbaits.blogspot.de/

Ist für mich einfach angenehmer so meine Arbeit mitzudokumentieren, wenn noch ein paar reinschauen bereitet es mir zusätzlich Freude.


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein erstes Werk. Für den Anfang ganz oke, aber ich denke noch stark steigerungsfähig.
> 
> http://*ih.us/a/img811/3382/92398742.jpg
> 
> ...



Schaut doch schon sehr gut aus 
#r


----------



## diemai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ PikeHunter_Fabi

Schönes Design , .....sieht gut aus #6!

......hab' 'mal in deinen Blog 'reingeschaut , ......mit diesem Malerkrepp hatte ich auch immer Probleme , als ich noch mit Sprayfarben gearbeitet habe , .....mit Isolierband habe ich dann immer schärfere Kanten hinbekommen , ....großflächig abgeklebt hatte ich aber weiterhin mit dem Krepp .


@ all

Habe heute morgen auch 'mal wieder 'n paar Köder erfolgreich in der Badewanne getestest .

Bin erleichtert , das die Teile überhaupt funzen , ...so mit den recht großen Tauchschaufeln und den Schnurösen noch an der Nasenspitze !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT0SbC1ux9g


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, ich hoffe irgendwann an die Dekore von Solarbaits etc ranzukommen, das dauert aber wohl noch |supergri

Isolierband ist in der Tat eine gute Idee, werde ich testen!
Auch am Schuppenmuster muss ich arbeiten, ist mir zu unsauber.


----------



## Deep Down (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Auch am Schuppenmuster muss ich arbeiten, ist mir zu unsauber.



Das finde ich nun gerade sehr gut, weil es eben so "unsauber" ist!


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Muster könntest du bestimmt eher loswerden , als so n "normales".
Das ist nämlich viel aufwendiger , wenn du erstmal Rutine im "perfekten" hast.
Und außerdem ist jeder WObbler , der Schuppenkleid besitzt, "perfekt" gemalt,
dann wird den Hechten nicht langweilig


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Fabi, geile Sache! Jetzt hast Du mich angesteckt. Muss den Rohling auch mal bebleien und fertigstellen:q 

Pass bei den Augen auf. Die fixierst Du am besten zusätzlich mit Sekundenkleber etc nicht das sie sich beim Epoxieren lösen.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe |supergri

Bin auch richtig im Fieber, 5 Stück sind bebleibt, nur bei einem kleinen hatte ich ein Problem, komplett mit Blei vollgepumpt und trotzdem noch floating |kopfkrat|supergri

Das Auge ist mit Epoxy festgeklebt #6

EDIT: Hat es optisch gesehn irgendwelche Vorteile, wenn ich davor mit Epoxy grundiere?


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Hehe |supergri
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hat es optisch gesehn irgendwelche Vorteile, wenn ich davor mit Epoxy grundiere?



Das spart das spachteln und verschleifen des des Rohlings und Du bekommst eine super glatte Fläche.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Perfekt, werde ich ab jetzt so machen!
Mann mann mann, macht richtig süchtig.


----------



## Naghul (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6 top köder gebastelt. die köder mit der zanderhaut sind auch #6:k.

habe mal was anderes ausprobiert einem kunstköder das finish zu verpassen und muss sagen, das die ersten Versuche positiv verlaufen sind |supergri. werde es mal die tage posten wenn die letzte epoxischicht drauf ist.


----------



## greys1984 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo leute
ich war gerade ein bisschen am lesen
ich nutze die createx wicked farben. kann das sein das manche auch die createx classic serie nutzen?
decken die denn besser, was ist anders an denen?

lg


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich war gerade ein bisschen am lesen
> ich nutze die createx wicked farben. kann das sein das manche auch die createx classic serie nutzen?
> decken die denn besser, was ist anders an denen?
> ...



Ähmmmm, Du hast nie erwähnt das Du die Wicked-Serie nutzt #c. Desweiteren haben die anderen aber auch geschrieben welche Serie sie verwenden. Es wurde hier mehrfach Createx Classic und Createx Autoair in Erfahrung gebracht #h.


----------



## greys1984 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe ich eben gerade erwähnt :vik::vik::vik:

dann werde ich mich wohl durchlesen müssen #6

danke trotzdem


----------



## Pudel (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute
ich hab mir Gestern ein Köderkarusell gebastelt und vorhin gleich mal ein paar Köder dran gehängt!
Mit der Kopierfräse bin ich noch nicht so weit aber das kommt auch noch!

Hier mal mein aller erstes Video überhaupt und auch gleich bei Youtube angemeldet und rein gestellt ich hoff man erkennt was! 

http://youtu.be/BgRUkMhlDV4

:vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind schöne Dinge wieder hier entstanden. Bei mir dauert es noch ein bischen. Aber dann. |bigeyes


----------



## Naghul (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



greys1984 schrieb:


> hallo leute
> ich war gerade ein bisschen am lesen
> ich nutze die createx wicked farben. kann das sein das manche auch die createx classic serie nutzen?
> decken die denn besser, was ist anders an denen?
> ...


 

finde das die classicfarben etwas grobpigmentierter sind als die wicked. gerade beim weiss sieht man das ganz gut.

ich denke da muss jeder so seine eigene erfahrung machen. ist ja auch sehr erfahrung, viskositäts, druck und pistolenabhängig, welche farben man als "gut" empfindet.
also ich habe meine farvoriten gefunden


----------



## allegoric (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann teil doch deine Favoritenfarben mal ;-)

Ich habe das letzte mal auch mit dem Brushen angefangen und ganz einfach Zeug gemacht, Foto's werde ich nachreichen.

Ich habe auch mal die Createx Farben Transparent genutzt, sind  glaube die Classics. Ich war damit zufrieden, aber so genau kann ichs auch nicht beurteilen...bis jetzt habe ich noch ne Chinapistole und die nervt so und so . Ich werde die gegen ne Neo beim nächsten Spritzen tauschen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ... 
Endlich hab ich den Lack draufbekommen


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Dann teil doch deine Favoritenfarben mal ;-)
> 
> Ich habe das letzte mal auch mit dem Brushen angefangen und ganz einfach Zeug gemacht, Foto's werde ich nachreichen.
> 
> Ich habe auch mal die Createx Farben Transparent genutzt, sind  glaube die Classics. Ich war damit zufrieden, aber so genau kann ichs auch nicht beurteilen...bis jetzt habe ich noch ne Chinapistole und die nervt so und so . Ich werde die gegen ne Neo beim nächsten Spritzen tauschen.



Viel Spaß mit der Neo, hab auch eine. Geiles Teil!


----------



## allegoric (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ihr müsst mir jetzt noch einmal ne Frage beantworten, auf die ich gestern mit dem ersten dicken Jerk gestoßen bin. Bisher habe ich immer recht weiches oder dünnwandiges Holz benutzt. Jetzt habe ich hier mit meiner Proxxon DSH versucht die 18mm (Buche) Jerks auszuschneiden und habe das Rundsägeblatt genutzt, weil ich mit den "normalen" Sägeblättern immer verkantet bin bei den Rundungen. Nur leider halten das die Rundsägeblätter nicht besonders lang aus oder man muss extreeeeeeeeeem langsam arbeiten. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es noch Rundsägeblätter mit Steg von Proxxon oder andere gibt, die man ein bisschen mehr einspannen kann, ohne dass einem das Blatt entgegen kommt, aber so etwas gibt es schlichtweg gar nicht.

Wie schneidet ihr eure Jerks aus? Auch mit Dekupiersäge oder anderweitig? Wie vermeidet ihr Verkanten? Einfach die Rundungen mehrmals ansetzen? Aber da ist doch dann der Verschnitt recht groß....!? Ich bin auf euren Erfahrungsschatz gespannt


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich verarbeite nur Hartholz --braucht weniger Blei und der Wobbler hält länger. Nehm zum ausschneiden die Bandsäge  wird am besten und fst kein Verschnitt. 
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Havelbanause (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit der Bandsäge. Habe noch eine kleine über, wenn du Bedarf hast.


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mir jetzt noch einmal ne Frage beantworten, auf die ich gestern mit dem ersten dicken Jerk gestoßen bin. Bisher habe ich immer recht weiches oder dünnwandiges Holz benutzt. Jetzt habe ich hier mit meiner Proxxon DSH versucht die 18mm (Buche) Jerks auszuschneiden und habe das Rundsägeblatt genutzt, weil ich mit den "normalen" Sägeblättern immer verkantet bin bei den Rundungen. Nur leider halten das die Rundsägeblätter nicht besonders lang aus oder man muss extreeeeeeeeeem langsam arbeiten. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es noch Rundsägeblätter mit Steg von Proxxon oder andere gibt, die man ein bisschen mehr einspannen kann, ohne dass einem das Blatt entgegen kommt, aber so etwas gibt es schlichtweg gar nicht.
> 
> Wie schneidet ihr eure Jerks aus? Auch mit Dekupiersäge oder anderweitig? Wie vermeidet ihr Verkanten? Einfach die Rundungen mehrmals ansetzen? Aber da ist doch dann der Verschnitt recht groß....!? Ich bin auf euren Erfahrungsschatz gespannt



Gefühlte 3 Seiten zurück ausgiebig diskutiert...


----------



## Naghul (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sry, aber die aktiven leute hier haben keine lust die gleichen themen jede woche zich mal durchzukauen. es gibt wirklich nichts mehr was absolut neu ist, alles wurde schon mindestens einmal angesprochen.

ich weiss gerade für die neulinge ist es schon hart so viele seiten durchzulesen, aber jeder neuling sollte sich die zeit nehmen und alles mal anschauen. wenn ihr das gemacht habt dann sollte 95% eurer fragen beantwortet sein.

ich bin seit längerem an einer internetseite drann und die grobe planung steht eigentlich. hoffe das ich sie dieses jahr präsentieren kann und ich will dort dann die wichtigsten fragen zum kunstköderbau beantworten mit videos und workshops.

gruss


----------



## diemai (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> sry, aber die aktiven leute hier haben keine lust die gleichen themen jede woche zich mal durchzukauen. es gibt wirklich nichts mehr was absolut neu ist, alles wurde schon mindestens einmal angesprochen.
> 
> ich weiss gerade für die neulinge ist es schon hart so viele seiten durchzulesen, aber jeder neuling sollte sich die zeit nehmen und alles mal anschauen. wenn ihr das gemacht habt dann sollte 95% eurer fragen beantwortet sein.
> 
> ...


 

...........sehe ich genauso|good: !

                         Gruß , diemai#h

PS : Es gibt Suchfunktionen , mit denen man nach Stichworten suchen kann .


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> ich bin seit längerem an einer internetseite drann und die grobe planung steht eigentlich. hoffe das ich sie dieses jahr präsentieren kann und ich will dort dann die wichtigsten fragen zum kunstköderbau beantworten mit videos und workshops.
> 
> gruss



Die hatte ich auch schon oft Überlegt. Aber selbst eine kleine Zusammenfassung ist ja schon sehr zeitaufwendig. Da das Danke-sagen heute in der Regel auch nicht mehr so funktioniert habe ich das Projekt dann in Frage gestellt. Ich find es aber äusserst klasse, wenn Du viel kostbare Zeit geopfert hast um dein Wissen niederzuschreiben und zu filmen. Wenn das ganze dann frei zugänglich ist wie bei solarfall freue ich mich jetzt schon drauf|wavey:

Gruß


----------



## allegoric (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei allem Respekt, meine Fragen waren fast alle außerhalb dessen gelegen, was 10 Seiten vorher bereits besprochen wurde, denn diese hatte ich bereits gelesen! 
Wenn man meinen Text noch einmal genauer durchschaut, steht dort das Thema des "Verkantens" bei engen Kurvenradien im Vordergrund in Bezug auf sehr festes Holz, in dicken Stärken. Ich wollte wissen, wie und womit ihr das vermeidet, da mir regelmäßig entweder das Holz um die Ohren fliegt oder das Sägeblatt den Geist aufgibt. Da ist die Frage nach dem verwendeten Werkzeug z.B. Bandsäge nur ein Teil der Fragestellung...
Weiterhin kann ich mir vorstellen, dass nicht immer wieder die gleichen Fragen beantwortet werden wollen, aber dann antwortet einfach nicht und gut ist. Da ich weder in Videoform noch anderweitig etwas "schnell" genug gefunden habe, wollte ich aber hier meine Frage reinstellen....

In Bezug auf die anderen Antworten zwecks Bandsäge:
Das ist doch aber nichts anderes als eine Dekupiersäge mit nur einer Laufrichtung, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie bei einseitigem Sägeblatt Kurven geschnitten werden, ohne dass das Werkstück abhebt. Bei mir gibt das immer eine herrliche Schrecksekunde und die wollte ich gern mit "geeigneteren" Mitteln bzw. Technik vermeiden.

Das Abbrechen der Kanten mit der Oberfräse wurde ja vor 10 Seiten als "gefährlich" eingestuft. Als Alternative zur Raspel und Feile sehe ich da nur den Bandschleifer. Aber sind die nicht ruck zuck hin die Bänder, wenn man da mit Buche o.ä. rangeht? Ich kenne bisher "nur" mein Sandpapier und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da sonderlich länger hält bis auf das festere Trägermaterial?


----------



## bafoangler (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Wenn man meinen Text noch einmal genauer durchschaut, steht dort das Thema des "Verkantens" bei engen Kurvenradien im Vordergrund in Bezug auf sehr festes Holz, in dicken Stärken. Ich wollte wissen, wie und womit ihr das vermeidet, da mir regelmäßig entweder das Holz um die Ohren fliegt oder das Sägeblatt den Geist aufgibt. Da ist die Frage nach dem verwendeten Werkzeug z.B. Bandsäge nur ein Teil der Fragestellung...



Ich säge alle meine Rohlinge mit der Stichsäge aus - egal ob Buche, Esche oder Eiche. Dabei geht die billige King Craft für 17€ vom Aldi genauso wie die Bosch. Wichtig sind meiner Meinung nach ein möglichst stabiles Blatt, das sich nicht so schnell verzieht, ebenso wie ein extrem scharfes Blatt und, das allerwichtigste, es darf nie seitlicher Druck auf das Blatt ausgeübt werden. Will ich nach links sägen, DREHE ich die Säge und drücke nicht seitlich. Sonst scneidet man zwar oberflächlich dort, wo man möchte, aber das Blatt verzieht sich im Werkstück etliche Millimeter entgegengesetzt.

Ein stabiles Blatt mit guter Schneidleistung ist nicht gerade schmal. Macht nix, ich schaffe mir beim Sägen Platz... Dazu lediglich mehrere Sägeblattbreiten in den Ausschuss sägen. Irgendwann ist Platz genug um die Säge drehen zu können.
Dauert bei einem 15cm Jerkrohling aus 18-20mm Buchenholz max 30 Sekunden.
Mit denen hier 
http://www.pmhobby.com.mt/product/1478-jigsaw-blade-clean-cut
säge ich ziemlich jede Form sehr präzise aus.

http://img825.*ih.us/img825/5139/cimg4843f.jpg





allegoric schrieb:


> In Bezug auf die anderen Antworten zwecks Bandsäge:
> Das ist doch aber nichts anderes als eine Dekupiersäge mit nur einer Laufrichtung, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie bei einseitigem Sägeblatt Kurven geschnitten werden, ohne dass das Werkstück abhebt. Bei mir gibt das immer eine herrliche Schrecksekunde und die wollte ich gern mit "geeigneteren" Mitteln bzw. Technik vermeiden.


Die Bandsäge läuft ja nur "nach unten", da wird das Werkstück auf den Sägetisch gepresst. Wenn die Säge nicht so viel Platz beanspruchen würde, hätte ich auch schon eine...
Und ist eben auch ne Kostenfrage.



allegoric schrieb:


> Das Abbrechen der Kanten mit der Oberfräse wurde ja vor 10 Seiten als "gefährlich" eingestuft. Als Alternative zur Raspel und Feile sehe ich da nur den Bandschleifer. Aber sind die nicht ruck zuck hin die Bänder, wenn man da mit Buche o.ä. rangeht? Ich kenne bisher "nur" mein Sandpapier und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da sonderlich länger hält bis auf das festere Trägermaterial?



Die Bänder halten, bei entsprechendem Umgang, beinahe ewig.
Du kannst in 2 Stunden 5 Stück zerlegen, wenn du das Werkstück daraufpresst wie ein Ochse, bis irgendwann die Verbindung den Geist aufgibt.
Allerdings schleife ich auch mit demselben - groben - Band 50 Rohlinge und mehr in Form. Ein zweites feineres ist dann natürlich noch nötig. 
Und ich hab nur nen billigen Parkside vom LIDL. Das Warmlaufen, das hier beschrieben wurde, hab ich bisher ignoriert. Letztens hab ich 30 Rohlinge an einem Nachmittag geschliffen, und immer abwechselnd gesägt und gerundet. Klappt prima. Nur den Schalter hab ich irgendwann mal überbrückt. Das Band war bereits gebraucht und macht gerne nochmals so viele Rohlinge rund. Wichtig ist eben nicht zuviel Druck, was bei sehr grobem Band auch nicht nötig ist.
Das - trockene - Hartholz verklebt die Bänder so gut wie gar nicht. Wenn doch, einfach mal - kurz - die Drahtbürste dranhalten.

Das Sandpapier, welches tatsächlich aus Papier besteht, nehme ich trotz des geringen Preises nicht mehr. 
Besorg dir mal Gewebeschleifpapier, oder schneide die Schleifbänder vom LILD oder ALDI auf. Die Sets gibts da regelmäßig für 3€.  Gewebeschleifpapier hält ziemlich lange und lässt sich auch mal mit der Drahtbürste auffrischen. 
Die Besandung auf billigem Schleifpapier ist ja oft mehr als mangelhaft. Zum Teil ergibt sich weniger Schleifstaub als sich Sand löst...


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöner Beitrag, dem man nur zustimmen kann!#6

@all
Die Problematik des "Nachlesens" ergibt sich natürlich daraus, dass das hier so ein Dauerthread ist und nicht in einzelne Threads aufgegliedert wurde.
Das hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man nebenbei noch nen Menge beim Durchackern aufschnappt!


----------



## allegoric (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bafoangler:
ich danke dir vielmals für die sehr gut ausgearbeiteten Informationen! Das ist genau das, was ich an Wissensschatz gesucht habe :m. Ich habe leider bei mir zu Hause nicht unmöglich viel Platz, um alles zu kaufen und hinzustellen. Da sind mir solche Info's Gold wert.

Ach ja noch eine Frage, weil ich's gerade sehe. Beziehst du deine Buchenplatten beim Tischler? Die sehen so gleichmäßig aus, nicht so wie die Baumarkt-Leimholzplatten.

Grüße Tino


----------



## bafoangler (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Leimholzplatten kannst auch in die Tonne kloppen....
Ich hab zwar auch damit angefangen, aber ist dafür nix. 
Zumal wenn du mal was über 15cm bauen willst, musst du ja quasi so ausschneiden, dass der Rohling aus verschiedenen zusammengeleimten Stücken besteht. Das ist nix. Unterschiedliche Härte, Dichte und Reaktion auf Feuchtigkeit (ich mach immer die Wasserbehandlung vor dem Grundierungs-Harzen).
Und auch beim Schleifen merkt man den Unterschied zu unbehandeltem, gewachsenen Holz, vor allem riecht man es...

Mein Holz ist aus dem heimischen Wald. 10 Jahre abgelagerte Schwartenbretter und -dielen, die ich mir habe schenken lassen. Das Brett im Foto hatte glücklicherweise 19mm, der Rest liegt zwischen 22 und 50mm. Die bringe ich mit dem Elektrohobel auf die richtige Dicke.
Man hat halt recht viel Verschnitt und Vorbereitungszeit. 

Versuch mal lange abgelagertes Massivholz zu bekommen. Ist sehr viel besser als das Press-Leimholz aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## Frosch38 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das hat aber auch den Vorteil, dass man nebenbei noch nen Menge beim Durchackern aufschnappt!
> 
> bafoangler 22 und 50mm. Die bringe ich mit dem Elektrohobel auf die richtige Dicke.


Es ist zwar sehr viel zu lesen aber man bekommt die Infos die man braucht. 
50 mm mit dem Hobel auf 20 mm |bigeyes Schöner Berg Späne zum Räuchern.

Also ich habe nicht viel Verschnitt. Ich säge entweder mit der 
Dekupiersäge oder Bandsäge auch 20mm starkes Holz.


----------



## bafoangler (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> 50 mm mit dem Hobel auf 20 mm |bigeyes Schöner Berg Späne zum Räuchern.



Das wäre wirklich etwas schade...
Nein, dann säge ich entweder schmale Streifen mit der Handkreissäge (reicht ja für 15er Sickly-Verschnitte), oder die Geschichte in der Mitte durch. Leider hab ich bei mir keine Tischkreissäge (die steht in der Scheune bei meiner Schwester...), daher alles mit der Kette und denn wird gehobelt - zwangsläufig. Sonst wärs natürlich easy...
Aber bei -30mm greife ich schonmal zum Hobel und nehme 8-10mm runter. Bei einigen der Dielen müssten eh 2-3mm auf jeder Seite runter, gesägt sind die alle nicht allzu akkurat.
Und ja, das gibt enorme Haufen Späne zum Anfeuern - oder um Hasen einzustreuen ;-) , geht aber ratz-fatz.


----------



## allegoric (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

ich war im Herbst mal wieder aktiv und habe paar Minijerks (7cm) gebaut. Leider sind die erst vor Weihnachten fertig geworden und das flache Angeln brachte damit keinen Erfolg. Ich werde diese auf jeden Fall im Frühjahr an kleinen Seen testen und mal schauen, ob sich was tut. Vom Lauf her sind die sehr gut gelungen und mir gefällts. Die Bilder mitn Handy spiegeln leider nicht alle Hübschichkeiten wieder. (3. ist handbemalt, rest mit Chinapistole, die aber getauscht wird)

http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/703/20130117222145.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/534/20130117222607.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/706/20130117222731.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/585/20130117222704.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/849/20130117222634.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/62/20130117222519.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/850/20130117222450.jpg
http://*ih.us/scaled/thumb/19/20130117222350.jpg


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Teile. Das ist doch der Roach/Heiddy von lurebuilding.nl?


----------



## allegoric (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Richtig  ... Danke, freu ich mich. #h


----------



## FakeFish (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mich dem " Brumm-Bär " nur anschließen.:m

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"Heiddy" rocks , .........sehr schöne , kleine Jerks #6!

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da haste dir aber schon ein nettes Geschwaderchen zusammengebastelt!
Fürs Frühjahr brauch ich so nen Lütten auch noch!

Wie haste das Schuppenmuster geprägt?


----------



## allegoric (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eigentlich so, wie es hier beschrieben wurde: Alufolie drauf und mit Schnitzmesser reindrücken. Das wars . Ich habe auch unterschiedliches Zeug genommen zum Draufkleben. Am besten hat sich neben der 1 Euro Reflexfolie von Lidl (lila Jerk) die stinknormale Alufolie aus der Küche gemacht. Nicht so gut verarbeiten ließ sich das Aluklebeband aus dem Baumarkt. Das lässt sich zwar gut prägen und aufkleben, glänzt aber nicht so schön.
Nachteil bei der Küchenalufolie ist v.a. die Knittrigkeit des Material. Man muss da schon sehr sauber arbeiten, dass es gut wird. Dafür lässt es sich einmal aufgemalt, sehr gut ausschneiden und an den Köder anpassen, weil kaum Falten entstehen durch die Dicke (eigentlich "Dünne") des Materials. Dadurch glänzt es dann auch genauso hell.
Ich weiß gar nicht, womit ich es geklebt habe, dürfte aber stinknormaler Alleskleber gewesen sein.

Als Verbesserung der Sache werde ich das nächste mal statt 2 Top-Coatings, mindestens 3 aufbringen. Die sind noch nicht so glatt, wie ich es gern hätte. Ich war mir aber beim Gewicht nicht mehr 100 % sicher, ob die dann nicht zu schnell sinken, wenn ich da noch 1-2 Schichten Epo draufbringen. Das Gewicht bei den Kleinen ist doch recht kritisch und da machen 0,5 Gramm Blei einen enormen Lauf- und Sinkunterschied aus. Bei Balsaholz ging das schon toleranter, wobei ich da eher das Problem hatte, dass ich nicht mehr wusste, wohin mit dem Blei, dass der Köder richtig im Wasser liegt, ohne irgendwohin zu "stehen".


@ bafoangler:

ich habe jetzt deine Ratschläge umgesetzt und es funktioniert bedeutend besser mit dem dicken Holz, als meine Vorversuche. Das geht nun "locker flockig" von der Hand. Danke noch einmal


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Muss das Köderbauen leider leider kurzfristig aufgeben, vielleicht mache ich in einiger  Zeit weiter.

Im Verkaufebereich müsste gleich mein ganzes Köderbauset auftauchen, nur wenige male benutzt....Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Verwendung dafür...


In diesem Sinne verabschiede ich mich aus euren Reihen, werde aber weiterhin fleissig mitlesen.


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> Muss das Köderbauen leider leider kurzfristig aufgeben, vielleicht mache ich in einiger  Zeit weiter.
> 
> Im Verkaufebereich müsste gleich mein ganzes Köderbauset auftauchen, nur wenige male benutzt....Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Verwendung dafür...
> 
> ...



Das hört sich garnicht gut an! Alles Gute zum 18. Geburtstag!


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, nein hört es sich auch nicht... in einigen Monat werde ich weiter machen, aber aus finanziellen Gründen muss es vorerst weg.


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Chinapistole



Ich habe gestern auch meine Air pistole bekommen. Vermutlich auch aus China, nur das meine nicht richtig funktioniert. Sie hat eine 0,2 mm Düse. Ich habe bevor ich sie mit Farbe vollsaue mit Wasser getestet und sie sprüht nur zum Anfang eine kleine Menge Wasser raus und dann nur noch Luft egal wie ich den Hebel bewege. #c Wo kann die Ursache liegen.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kam mit meiner "Anfängerpistolero" eigentlich ganz gut zurecht!

Schon mal auseinander genommen? 
Bewegt sich denn die Nadel überhaupt und ist sie "eingestellt"?
Alles ftreigängig?
Gegebenenfalls reinigen und dann mal mit Glasreiniger ordentlich durchsprühen!

Bild wäre hilfreich!


----------



## nepomuk (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, 
letztmalig Werbung in eigener Sache.....
die PU-Schaumplattenreste gehen in die Endrunde.
Firma wird geschlossen.
2 kg für 20 Tacken
Im Juni sind auch die Bestände verkauft:c
Gruß Swen


----------



## Kössi (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Köder fertig. Zum Teil hab ich nur neu lakiert, so kann ich mich im brushen üben ohne gleich neu bauen zu müssen. Die Firetiger sind noch nicht vervollständigt, da sie noch eine Runde auf dem Köderrad vor sich haben. Dem schwarzen Stickbait habe ich an den Flanken Fluofarbe verpasst, so kann ich einen zusätzlichen Reiz ausspielen. Der Belly Dog hat nun 7 x Epoxi hinter sich, dadurch sind natürlich die Konturen verfüllt, aber das stört erstmal nicht. Den Nächsten werde ich dann mal aus Holz schnitzen, dann reichen auch 3 x Epoxi. Noch Federn an den Schwanzdrilling fertig. Aber die Hechte ärgern wird dann wohl erst im Frühjahr wegen der Schonzeit. Gruß Kössi


----------



## allegoric (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die schauen toll aus. Gefallen mir!

Grüße Tino


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind schon richtig anständig geworden!#6 

Und wer weiß, dass man bis zuletzt noch alles versauen kann, der lernt das schätzen der hiesigen Arbeiten!



Kössi schrieb:


> ber die Hechte ärgern wird dann wohl erst im Frühjahr wegen der Schonzeit. Gruß Kössi



Ja, dass ist gefühlt noch lange hin!Und Mit den eigenen Ködern ist es ne gefühlte Ewigkeit!|uhoh:


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo frage in die runde suche abachi-habt ihr infos wo es zubeziehen ist  danke im voraus  kucki|wavey:


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kauf mein abachi immer hier:
http://www.gerstaecker.de/shop/unse...-holz-online-kaufen-bei-gerstaecker.de-56400a
Diesen Laden für Künstlerbedarf hats halt bei mir in der Stadt. Aber Übers Internet kann man ja auch bestellen. Das hat glaub ich hier auch schon einer gemacht. Ich finde die Größen der Holzstücke so klasse. Da gibt es schön breite "Bretter".

Grüße wobblerbau-jw


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die info, gibt es das holz auch in stärken um 20mmm oder läst du es dort auf den durchmesser sägen.#h kucki


----------



## williwurm (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich ba meine immer aus holzresten


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich kam mit meiner "Anfängerpistolero" eigentlich ganz gut zurecht!
> 
> Schon mal auseinander genommen?
> Bewegt sich denn die Nadel überhaupt und ist sie "eingestellt"?
> ...



Hat sich gelöst das Problem. Habe mein Lackmeister befragt und er sagte Nadel verbogen und Kommpressor hält nich den Luftdruck. Also zurück.


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch 3 Wobbler lackiert^^


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> danke für die info, gibt es das holz auch in stärken um 20mmm oder läst du es dort auf den durchmesser sägen.#h kucki



Ich säg mir die 5x5cm meistens immer mit meiner Dekupiersäge zu jeweils 2x 2,5cm zu. Und das Brett mit 15x5x40cm lass ich wies ist. Da gibts dann halb immer gleich zwei Wobbler auf einmal in einem Sägegang.

Gruß wobblerbau-jw


----------



## weigi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute

Wollte mich mal bei allen bedanken, die hier ihre Ideen, Tipps und Tricks veröffentlichen. Auch ich möchte meinen Beitrag dazu leisten und stelle mal ein paar Fotos meiner Wobbler ein. 

Bei der Forelle bin ich mit dem Bohrer durch den Kopf und oben wieder raus. Ich hab mal im I-Net was ähnliches gesehen. Der bewegt sich überraschenderweise noch ganz nett.

Den weissen habe ich mit normaler Haushaltfolie überzogen, in Lack getaucht und danach vom Kopf her weiss gespritzt. Mal schauen was die Hechte dazu meinen :m. Da steht der Test noch aus. 

Gruss weigi


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*hier mal auch ein paar von mir ,der erste ist 15cm lang & wiegt 55gr. die anderen sind 9cm lang & wiegen 35gr, alle aus fichte ,ösen sind auch eigenbau gruss kucki*


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> Bei der Forelle bin ich mit dem Bohrer durch den Kopf und oben wieder raus. Ich hab mal im I-Net was ähnliches gesehen. Der bewegt sich überraschenderweise noch ganz nett.



Das ist der Nils Master Big Mouth |wavey:

Ihr alle habt wieder schöne Sachen gezaubert. Vielen Dank fürs teilen!


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier gibt es immer was zu gucken!
Toll!
Eure Mühen und den Aufwand kann man nur erahnen!#6


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Winterzeit = Bastelzeit:m!

Schöne Teile habt ihr da gebaut#6 !

Übrigens , ......der "Nilsmaster Bigmouth" ist u. U. auch abgekupfert , ......es gab schon während der 1930er oder 40er Jahre in den USA einen Wobbler mit dem gleichen Prinzip , hab' ich in einem Buch über antike Köder gesehen .

Kann mich dran erinnern , wie dieser "Nilsie" vor'n paar Jahren neu rausgekommen ist , ....von wegen "neues Schaufelprinzip" und so stand da im Katalog:q!

Habe gestern auch 'mal 'n paar Neue getestet :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaoehWqjKA0

Bei dem Größeren in blau/silber hab' ich nach dem Test die Seiten der Schaufel auch noch etwas abgebogen , hoffentlich wird die Aktion dann etwas weniger ausladend , .......die Aktion des etwas kleineren Wobblers in gelb/gold/gestreift gefällt mir wesentlich besser .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Übrigens , ......der "Nilsmaster Bigmouth" ist u. U. auch abgekupfert , ......es gab schon während der 1930er oder 40er Jahre in den USA einen Wobbler mit dem gleichen Prinzip , hab' ich in einem Buch über antike Köder gesehen .
> 
> Kann mich dran erinnern , wie dieser "Nilsie" vor'n paar Jahren neu rausgekommen ist , ....von wegen "neues Schaufelprinzip" und so stand da im Katalog:q!



Dieter, bei deinen Stückzahlen musst da ja jede 2 Wochen ne neue Tacklebox kaufen|bla:

Aktuell wird so ein Prinzip auch von Lucky Lures bei dem Modell Esox Blade verwendet. Da tritt der Strömung hinter den Kiemen wieder aus.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Dieter, bei deinen Stückzahlen musst da ja jede 2 Wochen ne neue Tacklebox kaufen|bla:



Bei Dieter muss man auch nicht das Badewannenwasser ablassen, sonst muss am nächsten Tag gleich wieder welches rein!

So jetzt muss ich erstmal das Video zu Ende schauen!


----------



## diemai (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Dieter, bei deinen Stückzahlen musst da ja jede 2 Wochen ne neue Tacklebox kaufen|bla:
> 
> Aktuell wird so ein Prinzip auch von Lucky Lures bei dem Modell Esox Blade verwendet. Da tritt der Strömung hinter den Kiemen wieder aus.


 
..............jetzt wo du's sagst , .......hab' ich auch schon gesehen :q!

............die neue , große Aufbewahrungbox vom Baumark ist auch schon wieder voll#c!



@ Deep Down

:q:q............hatte fast das ganze Jahr 2012 ja auch viel geschnitzt , jetzt hab' ich endlich 'mal mehr Zeit , die Teile fertig zu stellen , .......und dann noch einige neue Ideen kürzlich , ...die kommen dann auch noch dazu#c:q!

Aber ich fürchte , das ich bis zum Ende der Schonzeit garnicht alle fertigbekomme#c:m!

Habe vorhin erst'mal 5 Rohlinge in meinen neuen Propionat-Mix geschmissen , .....da bleiben sie erstmal für 24 Std , ...soll ja die beste Versiegelungsmethode sein , .......ich bin gespannt|kopfkrat !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe vorhin erst'mal 5 Rohlinge in meinen neuen Propionat-Mix geschmissen , .....da bleiben sie erstmal für 24 Std , ...soll ja die beste Versiegelungsmethode sein , .......ich bin gespannt|kopfkrat !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



In bitte was? Propionat-Mix?


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Habe vorhin erst'mal 5 Rohlinge in meinen neuen Propionat-Mix geschmissen , .....da bleiben sie erstmal für 24 Std , ...soll ja die beste Versiegelungsmethode sein , .......ich bin gespannt|kopfkrat !



Ich bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Schade das Du es nicht direkt mit Behnke 601/650 vergleichen kannst. Aber auch ein genereller Vergleich mit Epoxy interessiert mich brennend.

Gruß


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich bin schon auf deinen Bericht gespannt. Schade das Du es nicht direkt mit Behnke 601/650 vergleichen kannst. Aber auch ein genereller Vergleich mit Epoxy interessiert mich brennend.
> 
> Gruß


 
Verwende das ja nur zum Imprägnieren , ...nicht als Schlußlack , da bleibe ich bei Epoxy !

@ Deep Down

Propionat sind in Lösungsmittel (z. B. Azeton)gelöste spezielle Plastikpellets , ....in dem dünnflüssigen Mix wird das Holz gebadet , damit er gut eindringen kann , ...das Lösungsmittel gast dann aus und das Plastik bleibt im Holz und verschließt dessen Poren , ...dauert bei Weitem nicht so lange wie die Leinölmethode .

In einer etwas fetteren Mische kann man die Rohlinge nachher auch noch mehrmals dippen und erhält so eine feste , ebene(ggfs. vorher leicht schleifen)und glatte Oberfläche , auf der dann gut foliert , grundiert und bemalt werden kann .

Auf Metall haftet das Zeug nicht so gut , daher können verklebte Hakenösen leicht gereinigt werden .

Hab' ich jedenfalls so gelesen :q!

http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=112

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## weigi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen

Ich mach mich Heute dran einen 3-Teiligen Wobbler zu bauen. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, wie ich das mit der Bebleiung machen soll. Ich denke mal beim Kopf mehr und nach hinten etwas weniger je nach Grösse der Elemente. Oder wie macht ihr das? Evtl. gar keine Bleie?
Gruss und Danke weigi


----------



## allegoric (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ab ins Wasser damit und ausprobieren. Das wird dir keiner 100 % beantworten können. Nimm dazu Tesaband / Knete und jedwede Art von Blei und tarier es aus. Dann dort Blei rein, wo du es vorher angeklebt hast -> fertsch

Grüße Tino


----------



## Deep Down (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Dieter
Danke, das hört sich interessant an!


----------



## weigi (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Tino

Werd ich ml versuchen #h

Gruss weigi


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> Ich denke mal beim Kopf mehr und nach hinten etwas weniger je nach Grösse der Elemente. Oder wie macht ihr das? Evtl. gar keine Bleie?
> Gruss und Danke weigi


 
Schon richtig so , die Segmente sollen von vorne nach hinten auch immer weniger voluminös werden , im hintersten Segment am besten gar kein Blei , sonst bewegt es sich nicht mehr so gut , ....aber das hängst wiegesagt von der Größe des Köders ab .

Ist das Schwanzende recht schmal und dünn , wird es durch das Gewicht des Drillings und der Drahtform(oder der Schraubösen) sowieso herunterhängen .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Propionat sind in Lösungsmittel (z. B. Azeton)gelöste spezielle Plastikpellets , ....in dem dünnflüssigen Mix wird das Holz gebadet , damit er gut eindringen kann , ...das Lösungsmittel gast dann aus und das Plastik bleibt im Holz und verschließt dessen Poren , ...dauert bei Weitem nicht so lange wie die Leinölmethode .
> 
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Liest sich interessant.
Ich habe gerade zwei Rohlinge in der Wanne getestet und sie laufen gut. #6 Serie |rolleyes


----------



## diemai (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für PVC Wobbler ist das Propionat wohl eher nicht geeignet , die würden sich wohl auch auflösen:q !

Habe eben die ersten Rohlinge aus dem 24 Std. Bad herausgenommen , ...das Propionat hat die Holzfasern etwas aufgerichtet und ich habe die Wobbels leicht mit 400er übergeschliffen , sie wurden dann glatt wie ein Babypopo .

Habe jetzt gerade die Schraubösen eingeklebt(Schaufeln werden erst später eingesetzt) , .....morgen abend nach der Arbeit geht's an's Ausbleien , der Kleber muß noch 24 Std. aushärten .

Das Einkleben der Ösen und das Verschleifen ging bereits nach einer halben Stunde Trockenzeit , das Lösungsmittel war komplett ausgegast , auch aus den Bohrungen für die Ösen !

Allerdings bekommt nur einer der Köder eine Bleifüllung verpaßt(Jerkbait) , die anderen brauchen keines , das sind wieder diese flachlaufenden Wobbler mit drei Drillingen wie in meinen letzten Videos , ...sowie eine weitere "Hawg-Wobbler" Version .

Danach gehen alle Wobs wieder für einige Stunden in's Propionat-Bad , ...ich hoffe , das der Epoxykleber das aushält#c .

Dann werden sie ggfs. noch mal leicht verschliffen und anschließend in einer dickeren Mische mehrmals getaucht , ....so hab ich es zumindestens in einem britischen Forum gelesen .

Erst danach werden die Schaufeln eingesetzt , ...muß die Schlitze dazu dann wohl noch etwas nacharbeiten , schätze ich , .....werde beim Tauchen allerdings auch versuchen , die Schaufelschlitze mit Küchentüchern weitgehend "trockenzulegen" , ......aber das Zeugs wird verdammt schnell fest , wenn's erst einmal aus dem Glas heraus ist .

................dann erst geht's an's Grundieren......

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von mir auch mal wieder was neues aus dem Köderkarussell.

















Die Fetten sind 20cm lang und etwa 125gr schwer und die Lütten sind 15,5 cm lang und etwa um die 85gr schwer!


----------



## Naghul (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr feine teile haste wieder mal gebaut, sehen super aus. :m#6:m


----------



## diemai (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

..............sehr saubere Arbeit#6 , .....sehen toll aus #6!

                       Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down Das ist was fürs Auge. |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes #6


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen sehr geil aus. Mich würde aber mal deine Farbgestaltung en détail interessieren 

Ich blicke noch nicht ganz, ob du mit Farbe oder Folie gearbeitet hast und wenn mit Farbe, dann mal ganz genau 

LG Tino


----------



## weigi (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen sehr schön aus. Ich nehme an Du hast sie mit Epoxid überzogen?
Gruss weigi


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke schön!

@Frosch
Ich hoffe der Hecht wirft auch ein Auge drauf!|supergri

@weigi
Ja, die sind mit Epoxy überzogen und ready to fish...wenn das Eis nur nicht wäre! :c

@allegoric
Alles mit Farbe und Schablonen gemacht!
Auf die Grundierung kommt erstmal z.B. weißer Lack, dann wird der Rücken und "Gesichtsbereich" mit z.B Schwarz abgesetzt. Können aber auch über den Korpus mehrere Farben verteilt sein.
Dann das Netz rum und das spätere Gesicht abdecken.
Dann z.B mit Silber drüber fürs Schuppenkleid.
Netz runter und das Gesicht mit der Schablone für die Kiemendeckel versehen. Dann z.B. diese mit Silber aufsprühen.
Danach noch den Bereich des Auges und gegebenenfalls den Rücken, Bauch, Flossen, Punkte/Flecken sprühen. 
Abschliessend Klarlack rüber und fertig für das Epoxieren! 

Faktisch teilt man den Korpus also in der Bearbeitung in zwei Bereiche auf (Körper/Kopf) die man jeweils getrennt voneinander bearbeitet! Das macht die Sache natürlich ein wenig aufwendiger!


----------



## allegoric (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Erklärung. Ich habe es mir so gedacht, wollte es aber noch genauer wissen. So hab ichs nun. Als Klarlack nimmste Sprühlack oder welchen für die Pistole?


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehm Sprühlack aus der Dose! Für den Hobbybereich einfach, schnell und unkompliziert!


----------



## Naghul (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich nehm Sprühlack aus der Dose! Für den Hobbybereich einfach, schnell und unkompliziert!


 
gib es einen bestimmten grund warum du vor dem epoxieren klarlack nimmst? |kopfkrat


----------



## BaFO (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle, 
ich heiße Max und ich baue seit gut 3 Jahren selbst Wobbler. Ebenso lange bin ich auch schon hier angemeldet, hab aber noch nichts geschrieben; das soll sich jetzt ändern 
Ich baue hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler fürs Forellen- und Döbelangeln, aber auch grössere zum Hechtangeln.
Ich konnte hier schon das ein oder andere lernen und freue mich, euch in Zukunft von meinen neuen Kreationen zu berichten.


----------



## Naghul (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BaFO schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> ich heiße Max und ich baue seit gut 3 Jahren selbst Wobbler. Ebenso lange bin ich auch schon hier angemeldet, hab aber noch nichts geschrieben; das soll sich jetzt ändern
> Ich baue hauptsächlich kleine Wobbler fürs Forellen- und Döbelangeln, aber auch grössere zum Hechtangeln.
> Ich konnte hier schon das ein oder andere lernen und freue mich, euch in Zukunft von meinen neuen Kreationen zu berichten.


 
na dann herzlich willkommen bei uns verrückten #6:vik:


----------



## diemai (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Naghul schrieb:


> na dann herzlich willkommen bei uns verrückten #6:vik:


 
.............dito , ....freue mich schon auf eventuelle Bilder deiner Kreationen !

                                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GFT (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier gibt das immer wieder was zum staunen.
Danke für die vielen Beiträge, die mir über die Schlechtwetterzeit helfen und zum selber basteln anregen.
.............................................
@BaFO
Von mir auch herzlich willkommen.
............................................
Ich fische sehr gerne mit der guten alten Grandma.
Leider verfängt sich beim werfen gegen den Wind oftmals der vordere Drilling im Stahlvorfach.
Angeregt durch diemai's Badewannentest habe ich zwei Nachbauten mit Bleikugeln im Messingrohr versehen.
Bei einem Nachbau habe ich auf einen Drilling verzichtet.
Mal sehen wie das wird.
Nun geht es erstmal an die Tauchschaufeln und den Feinspachtel.



Gruß Olaf


----------



## allegoric (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der sieht richtig lecker aus


----------



## GFT (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sorry, der untere ist ein Original, dass ich als Muster genommen habe.
Hätte ich nicht mit fotografieren sollen.


----------



## donak (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, liebe Bastelgemeinde. Ich lese schon seit längerem angeregt mit und habe auch schon ein paar Modelle gebaut.

Zur Zeit habe ich ein "Problem" mit einen Swimbait, den ich heute mit Flossen versehen habe und die Verbindungen (noch lösbar) gemacht habe, um ihn heute das erste mal im Waschbecken zu wässern.

Nun hat er leider soviel Auftrieb, dass ich ca. 40 Gramm benötige, damit er sinkt. Hatte 27,5g im vorderen Teil, 8g im mittleren und 4g an der Schwanzflosse.

Leider ist das relativ schwierig zu bewerkstelligen und meine Befürchtung ist, dass er durch das ganze Blei nicht mehr ordentlich läuft.

Nun hatte ich die Idee, weniger Blei zu nehmen, dafür jedoch eine Schaufel anzubringen. Meint ihr, das würde gehen?

Vielleicht auch ein Tipp zu der Schaufel?

Bin gespannt, was ihr meint.

Gruß Alex


----------



## diemai (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Donak

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread , ...bin allerdings echt ratlos wegen deinem Swimbait .

Tendiere aber zu der Meinung , das er nicht gut laufen wird , ...nicht so sehr wegen dem Gewicht , sondern wegen den starren Flossen , die einer Seitwärtsbewegung der Segmente im Wasser ja noch mehr Widerstand entgegensetzen würden , ......aber mir fehlt da die Erfahrung , ....am Besten 'mal mit-, und ohne Flossen testen .

Ein Haken am hinteren Segment ist einer guten Beweglichkeit desselben auch nicht gerade zuträglich .

Aber du kannst es ja erstmal probieren , wie von dir geschildert , ...eine Schaufel kannst du später eventuell immer noch anbringen .

 @ GFT 

Freut mich , das ich dich inspirieren konnte , ...berichte bitte 'mal , wie das mit dem kurzen Rohr so funzt .

Die Grandma ist aber auch wirklich ein ätzender Köder zum Werfen|bigeyes , ...aber er fängt nun 'mal gut .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai: Ich werde mich morgen mal dran machen ihn zu bebleien. Mit den Flossen stimme ich Dir im nachhinein zu. Wird wohl auf einen Versuch hinauslaufen.

Naja nur so lernt man. Melde mich wieder zu Wort, wenn ich neue Erkenntnisse habe.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak

Viel Glück bei deinen Versuchen , ...bin ebenso auf neue Erkenntnisse gespannt!

@ all

Bin eben über diese Seite gestolpert , kannte ich noch nicht , ......die zahlreichen Videos wären eventuell hilfreich bei der Planung bestimmter Köderaktionen , .....oder einfach nur beim Einkauf!

http://lurevideos.com/

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Bin eben über diese Seite gestolpert , kannte ich noch nicht ,
> 
> http://lurevideos.com/


Kannte ich auch noch nicht, Danke Dieter für den Link! #6

@ donak
Früher oder später findet jeder hier her! :m


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Kannte ich auch noch nicht, Danke Dieter für den Link! #6


 

.......gern geschehen , Hubert :m!

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## donak (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ West1: Führte wohl kein Weg dran vorbei.:q

So, dann werde ich mich mal in den Keller begeben.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> So, dann werde ich mich mal in den Keller begeben.


 
................ich auch gleich!

                           Greetz , diemai#h


----------



## donak (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmm, hab den Köder nun bebleit, jedoch ist das Ergebnis für mich nicht zufrieden stellend.

Denke, der Auftrieb ist das grösste Problem. Muss mal gucken ob ich den Köder durch das Becken im Angelladen ziehen kann, habe hier keine Möglichkeit und der Teich bei mir um die Ecke ist natürlich zu gefroren.


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sinkt harter 2k-Epoxy eigentlich ??


----------



## bafoangler (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Sinkt harter 2k-Epoxy eigentlich ??



Jap. Tuts.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Sinkt harter 2k-Epoxy eigentlich ??


Die spezifische Dichte liegt ein bisschen über der des Wassers.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Hmm, hab den Köder nun bebleit, jedoch ist das Ergebnis für mich nicht zufrieden stellend.
> 
> Denke, der Auftrieb ist das grösste Problem. Muss mal gucken ob ich den Köder durch das Becken im Angelladen ziehen kann, habe hier keine Möglichkeit und der Teich bei mir um die Ecke ist natürlich zu gefroren.


 
Badewanne geht zur Not auch , ...falls der Köder nicht zu viel "Anlauf" braucht , um in Aktion zu kommen , ...bei größeren Wobblern und Swimbaits wird's problematisch , ..bei Jerkbaits sowieso .

Wie lang ist dein Swimbait überhaupt ?

Um Auftrieb bei PVC-Ködern zu reduzieren , muß man sie schlanker(dünner) machen , ...hatte letztes Jahr 'mal einige solcher Wobbler gebaut , ....bei Swimbaits müsste das auch gehen(allerdings würde ich da dann durchgehende Drahtösen als Gelenke nehmen) .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtschreck88 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
die erste Fuhre 2013 hat das Köderrad verlassen!!!:vik:
wollte euch meine Erzeugnisse nicht vorenthalten deswegen hier mal ein paar Bilder... 
Die nächste Fuhre wird dann wenn der Schnee weg ist am Wasser fotographiert, also bis dahin LG...


----------



## hechtschreck88 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch ein paar...


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Wobbler Hechtschreck 
Das St. Pauli-Logo ist aufgeklebt oder ?


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechtschreck88

Sehr schöne und toll gearbeitete Jerks , ....bestimmt gegossen , oder #6#6?

Verstehe zwar nix von Fußball , aber ich dachte immer , St.Pauli wär 'mehr so'n Lokalverein , du bist ja'n büschen weit wech:m1

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai: Der Swimbait ist ca. 15 cm lang, ohne Flossen an der höchsten Stelle 4 cm und 2 cm breit am Kopf und zur Schwanzflosse hin natürlich schmaler.

Ja Badewanne würde gehen, nur hab ich keine.


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab gerade nen Wobbler getestet.
Leider läuft er nicht richtig.
Er rollt ziemlich stark und schwimmt mehr auf der Seite oder dem Rücken als mit dem Bauch nach unten.
Weiß jemand was man dagegen machen kann ?
Wäre ein Video hilfreich ??
(2te von Links in Barschdekor)


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ CarpCrakc ich würde denken mehr Blei
@ Hechtschreck #6 Sehr schön

Habe heute auch meine ersten Köder fertig, unteranderem 2 Oberflächenwobbler wo ich den Bau hier schonmal beschrieben habe. Sie sind 7 cm lang und wiegen 4g.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=170132&page=686
der Link dazu


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mehr Blei geht nicht 
Der ist schon very fast sinking.


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Mehr Blei geht nicht
> Der ist schon very fast sinking.



Tauchschaufel zu lang und die Öse ist zu weit oben.


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tauchschaufel werd ich ändern 
Die Ösen bei dem andern is auch so weit oben und der läuft perfekt. (Crank)


----------



## west1 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Tauchschaufel werd ich ändern
> Die Ösen bei dem andern is auch so weit oben und der läuft perfekt. (Crank)


Und bei dem der nicht läuft passt des Verhältnis von Ösenstellung und Tauchschaufellänge nicht. wenn die Öse knapp über oder auf der Schaufel wäre würde er laufen.


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak

15cm geht ja noch so gerade für PVC(von wegen dem Auftrieb), .......ist natürlich blöde , wenn man nicht testen kann , ...soll aber ja Tauwetter geben !

@ Frosch38

Immer wieder bewundernswert , solche kleinen Dinger#6 !

@ CarpCrakc

Es muß nicht unbedingt allein an der Länge der Schaufel liegen , manchmal hilft es neben einer Verkürzung auch , die Verjüngung Richtung Körper stärker zu machen .

Generell sollte die Schaufel bei einer solchen Konfigurationvon von Öse , Schaufellänge und Schaufelwinkel insgesamt etwas schmaler werden als die Körperbreite , eine länglich ovale oder eine spitze Form wäre von Vorteil .

Bei einem kurzen und gedrungenen Körper wie hier funzt das aber nicht so gut , .......längliche und gerade Körper haben eine bessere Führung im Wasser und schlagen dann nicht so schnell um , ....die Wobbel-Aktion wird so aber eher moderat(gut für Herbst-Hechte) .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtschreck88 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute, 
danke für euer gutes Feedback!:m
@ CarpCrakc a das St.Pauli logo ist von nem Aufkleber ausgeschnitten...
@ diemai ja die kleinen Jerks sind gegossen, die großen sind aus PU-Hartschaum geschnitzt...
und du hast recht, St.Pauli ist ein Lokalverein aber ich komme gebürtig aus Hamburg daher mein Bezug zu diesem Verein ...


----------



## diemai (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> danke für euer gutes Feedback!:m
> @ CarpCrakc a das St.Pauli logo ist von nem Aufkleber ausgeschnitten...
> @ diemai ja die kleinen Jerks sind gegossen, die großen sind aus PU-Hartschaum geschnitzt...
> und du hast recht, St.Pauli ist ein Lokalverein aber ich komme gebürtig aus Hamburg daher mein Bezug zu diesem Verein ...


 
..............hatte ich mir schon gedacht , das du'n Hamburger Jung' bist .

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



			
				diemai;3808246) schrieb:
			
		

> @ Frosch38
> 
> Immer wieder bewundernswert , solche kleinen Dinger#6 !



Ja dick wie ein Bleistift und dann das Blei Millimeter genau setzen. Aber wenn der erste Barsch drann zappelt alles vergessen. :vik:


----------



## Naghul (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hechtschreck:
...die jerks sehen alle hässlich aus...











:q


----------



## Deep Down (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind mal wieder schicke Kreationen eingestellt worden!#6

@Naghul
Ich versiegele nach dem Lackieren nochmal mit Klarlack, um das Ergebnis bis zum Epoxieren zu schützen. 
Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass sich beim ersten Einpinseln des Köders mit Epoxy geringfügig Lackbestandteile lösen können, dass wird dann ebenfalls verhindert.


----------



## Naghul (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Sind mal wieder schicke Kreationen eingestellt worden!#6
> 
> @Naghul
> Ich versiegele nach dem Lackieren nochmal mit Klarlack, um das Ergebnis bis zum Epoxieren zu schützen.
> Ich hab dann festgestellt, dass sich beim ersten Einpinseln des Köders mit Epoxy geringfügig Lackbestandteile lösen können, dass wird dann ebenfalls verhindert.


 

ahso ok, dann macht das sinn.


----------



## hechtschreck88 (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Naghul, ich weiss wo dein Haus wohnt!!!|splat2:


----------



## Frosch38 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe gerade 3 neue wobbler aus meinen Karussel genommen. Kleine Crankbaits. :m




http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dsc0385nrt0i3lmju.jpg


----------



## FakeFish (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade 3 neue wobbler aus meinen Karussel genommen. Kleine Crankbaits. :m


Sehen super aus. :m


----------



## Deep Down (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da muss man sich anschliessen! Super geworden!


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind toll gelungen! Sehr sauber gearbeitet. Mich beeindruckt auch immer wieder, dass ihr die Schaufeln ausgeschnitten bekommt, ohne die mit Kratzer zu überziehen.


----------



## hechtschreck88 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr schöne cranks! kompliment die werden bestimmt viel spaß bringen#6


----------



## diemai (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

.......sehr saubere Arbeit #6, ...der rote erinnert mich an einen meiner ältesten "RapalaDeepDownFatRaps"(bis auf die Schaufel natürlich) !

Schon getestet ?

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Schaufeln  ausgeschnitten bekommt, ohne die mit Kratzer zu überziehen.



Auf denn Platten sind doch 2 Schutzfolien drauf. Und beim schleifen schützen sie gegen Kratzer. 



diemai schrieb:


> @ Frosch38
> 
> .......sehr saubere Arbeit #6, ...der rote erinnert mich an einen meiner ältesten "RapalaDeepDownFatRaps"(bis auf die Schaufel natürlich) !
> 
> ...



Das ist Zufall das der wie ein Rapala aussieht.
Getestet ja,sind aus Hartschaum und das habe ich ja von dir gelernt immer Testen. :q #h Laufen sehr agil


----------



## diemai (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Das ist Zufall das der wie ein Rapala aussieht.
> Getestet ja,sind aus Hartschaum und das habe ich ja von dir gelernt immer Testen. :q #h Laufen sehr agil


 
Schön  , das sie gut laufen , ..dann können die Barsche und Forellen ja kommen , ......das mit dem Rapala meinte ich eher vom Farbdesign her als wegen der Form:q!

                             Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (31. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow da schaut man mal ne halbe saison nicht rein und ihr baut hier die geilsten Wobbler  hab mir ein paar seiten durchgeschaut sind echt klasse geworden.

ich will auch wieder durchstarten  bräuchte aber mal neues Ausgangsmaterial, hab ein paar Seiten davor gelesen, dass Nepomuk hier Hartschaum verkauft. Würd gerne auch was davon kaufen, falls noch was da ist.

lg Andi


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> wow da schaut man mal ne halbe saison nicht rein und ihr baut hier die geilsten Wobbler  hab mir ein paar seiten durchgeschaut sind echt klasse geworden.
> 
> ich will auch wieder durchstarten  bräuchte aber mal neues Ausgangsmaterial, hab ein paar Seiten davor gelesen, dass Nepomuk hier Hartschaum verkauft. Würd gerne auch was davon kaufen, falls noch was da ist.
> 
> lg Andi


 

Schick' ihm 'mal 'ne PN , du bekommst bestimmt noch 'was !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## allegoric (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Huhu Leute, hat jemand ne gute Adresse für Abachiholz? Ich bin nicht so der PUR-Fan ich mag das "Gefühl" Holz zu verarbeiten. Ich möchte darauf gern etwas größere Swimbaits herstellen, nur fehlt mir noch der Rohstoff. Und PUR ist ziehmlich teuer. Da kostet ja eine Platte um die 100 €. Das sprengt klar den Rahmen.


----------



## diemai (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Huhu Leute, hat jemand ne gute Adresse für Abachiholz? Ich bin nicht so der PUR-Fan ich mag das "Gefühl" Holz zu verarbeiten. Ich möchte darauf gern etwas größere Swimbaits herstellen, nur fehlt mir noch der Rohstoff. Und PUR ist ziehmlich teuer. Da kostet ja eine Platte um die 100 €. Das sprengt klar den Rahmen.


 
Googel 'mal nach örtlichen Holzhändlern , manchmal gibt's Abachi-Latten auch in Baumärkten , ....ist aber eher selten .

Ich hole mir meines von einem großen Holzhandel im Nachbarstädtchen . 

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde ja Pappel auch super. Über die Beschaffung hatten wir hier ja auch schon gesprochen. Bei uns werden bald wieder Bäume gefällt. #d  Und darum |bigeyes Augen auf. :m


----------



## bafoangler (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Huhu Leute, hat jemand ne gute Adresse für Abachiholz? Ich bin nicht so der PUR-Fan ich mag das "Gefühl" Holz zu verarbeiten. Ich möchte darauf gern etwas größere Swimbaits herstellen, nur fehlt mir noch der Rohstoff. Und PUR ist ziehmlich teuer. Da kostet ja eine Platte um die 100 €. Das sprengt klar den Rahmen.



Schau mal in der Bucht nach Sauna-Latten.
Die sind meist aus Abachi.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Huhu Leute, hat jemand ne gute Adresse für Abachiholz? Ich bin nicht so der PUR-Fan ich mag das "Gefühl" Holz zu verarbeiten. Ich möchte darauf gern etwas größere Swimbaits herstellen, nur fehlt mir noch der Rohstoff. Und PUR ist ziehmlich teuer. Da kostet ja eine Platte um die 100 €. Das sprengt klar den Rahmen.



Für größere Swimbaits könnte auch Pappel gut funktionieren. Habe von ebay Saunalatten aus Espe(eine Pappelart). Dies ist schönes feines Holz, jedoch auch etwas schwerer als Abachi. Dadurch vielleicht noch besser für größere Swimbaits geeignet.

Edit: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Saunalatten-...0451687743?pt=Saunen&var=&hash=item51988c613f Es gibt es auch noch wie ich es habe in 28x90x1000 für 4€ den Meter.


----------



## allegoric (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja super, danke. Das ist sogar noch besser geeignet als das, was ich gefunden habe und der Preis stimmt. Sobald das Holz wieder verfügbar ist, werde ich bestellen und schauen, ob ich damit klarkomme.


----------



## Bulettenbär (1. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@allegoric: Wieviel Meterstücke brauchst Du denn? Ich habe damals zuviel bestellt  und bestimmt noch 3 oder 4 Meterstücke in 28x90. Würden in ein normales  5,90€ DHL-Paket passen.


----------



## ->x.Andi* (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





ich hab mal das brushem mit farben versucht die nen pearleffekt habe, leider ist die Düse meiner Pistole zu klein. Hat ja einiges an nerven gekostet und das ergebnis ist auch noch nicht das beste 

lg Andi


----------



## FakeFish (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 196866
> 
> 
> ich hab mal das brushem mit farben versucht die nen pearleffekt habe, leider ist die Düse meiner Pistole zu klein. Hat ja einiges an nerven gekostet und das ergebnis ist auch noch nicht das beste
> ...



dann kann man gespannt sein auf Köder die dir selber besser gefallen. :m:vik:


----------



## ->x.Andi* (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

haha ja  ich bin ja auch gespannt. nein an sich ist er ja nicht schlecht nur halt nicht so wie ich ihn mir vorgestellt hab. Deshalb gefällt er mir vieleicht nicht so gut  mir haben die fraben einfach ständig die Düse verstopft das war bisschen nervig  (achja und die seite ist die schönere auf der anderen sind ein paar patzer  ) ich will sie einfach so perfekt wie möglich haben  weils einfach geil aussieht  auch wenns den Fischen egal ist. Sonst wär ja die Herausforderung weg  und die brauch ich sonst geht da nichts vorwärts


----------



## weigi (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tadaaa und wieder was neues. Hier wird man so richtig inspiriert. Also musste ich halt mal meine ersten gelenkigen Wobbler bauen. 

Der obere ist 40gr und der untere 30gr. Bin gespannt wie sie laufen.

Gruss weigi


----------



## diemai (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> Tadaaa und wieder was neues. Hier wird man so richtig inspiriert. Also musste ich halt mal meine ersten gelenkigen Wobbler bauen.
> 
> Der obere ist 40gr und der untere 30gr. Bin gespannt wie sie laufen.
> 
> Gruss weigi


 
..........der gute, alte Indianer , ......der wird fangen(der andere hoffentlich auch#6).

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab mir heute auch Saunalatten bestellt eine aus Abachi und eine aus Esbe, außerdem hab ich noch relativ billuig balsaholz bekommen  Bisher hab ich nur heimische Hölzer benutzt. Bin schon gespannt wie sich diese verarbeiten lassen

gruß Andi


----------



## weigi (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai
Es wäre mal an der Zeit, dass einer fängt. Indianer mit Kriegsbemalung.:vik:

Gruss weigi


----------



## diemai (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> @ diemai
> Es wäre mal an der Zeit, dass einer fängt. Indianer mit Kriegsbemalung.:vik:
> 
> Gruss weigi


 

Noch etwas Geduld , .......für solche quirligen Wobbels sollte es noch wärmer sein , ...im Winter funzen eher ruhigere KuKös oder KöFi .

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wiedermal sehr schöne Wobbler und Jerks die ihr da gebaut habt. Ich habe zur Zeit ne kleine Bastelpause.

Geht aber bald weiter.


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weiß jemand , wie man bei nem dreiteiligen Wobbler aus PUR die 3 Teile verbindet ?
Mit Ösen ,ist mir klar.
Wie werden sie eingeklebt ?
Ein Beispiel mit 2 Ösen pro Seite wäre toll


----------



## donak (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Carpcrakc: Schau mal ein paar Seiten vorher, da ist ein Swimbait von mir, da kannst du dich inspirieren lassen. 

War heute auch im Keller, Posen für nen Bekannten mit Sehschwäche und Wobbler von mir lackiert, Bilder gibt´s wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

An den Kopfteil 2 Ösen , dann in den zweiten Teil ne Stange zur Fixierung ?!
Werde ich ausprobieren 
Hält der Kunststoff überhaupt den Belastungen stand ?


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ CarpCrakc

Ich verbinde PVC-Mehrteiler mit einem durchgehenden Drahtsystem , bei je zwei Doppelösen pro Gelenk setze ich die jeweils unteren Drahtsysteme in Bauchschlitze ein , hat das betreffende Segment KEINE Hakenöse , reicht mir ein 4,5mm Durchgangsloch , durch das der Büroklammer-mäßig geformte Draht geführt wird .

Die oberen Ösen sind NICHT durchgehend und die Schäfte in etwas "W"-förmig(verzwirbelte Schäfte hab' ich noch nicht probiert , lassen sich auch nicht einfädeln , da sie ja geschlossen sind) , die setze ich in Sacklöcher ein , ....alles mit Epoxy-Kleber eingegossen .

Ich fange mit dem Kopfteil an , ..wenn der Kleber dann hart ist , säubere ich die Ösen und verputze den Klebeüberschuß am Bauchschlitz , ..dann fädele ich das entsprechende System des zweiten Segmentes ein und klebe dieses ein , .....dann wieder säubern und mit dem dritten Teil genau so weiter verfahren .

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab nach mehrmaligem Lesen alles verstanden 
Vielen Dank.

Könntest du mir folgendes noch etwas genauer erklären , da ich es nicht verstanden hab.

" die Schäfte in etwas "W"-förmig(verzwirbelte Schäfte hab' ich noch nicht probiert , lassen sich auch nicht einfädeln , da sie ja geschlossen sind) , die setze ich in Sacklöcher ein.

Vielen Dank


----------



## diemai (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Hab nach mehrmaligem Lesen alles verstanden
> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Könntest du mir folgendes noch etwas genauer erklären , da ich es nicht verstanden hab.
> ...


 
Also , die Ösen sind "U"-förmig und beide Schenkel wieder Richtung Ösenbogen zurückgebogen , so das sich in etwa ein "W" ergibt .

Die kann man dann ineinanderfädeln(eine Öse natürlich schon in's Sackloch an der Stirn des Segmentes eingeklebt und gesäubert) , die beiden "V"-förmigen Schenkel kann man wunderbar zusammendrücken , so das sie stramm im Sackloch sitzen , das dann mitttels Zahnstocher und Epoxykleber mit demselben aufgefüllt wird .

Der Köder wird hierzu natürlich entsprechend aufgehängt , so das während des Aushärtens kein Kleber aus dem Sackloch hinauslaufen kann .

Ich benutze 5min Epoxy , verbinde jedes Ösen-Paar einzeln , ...eine zeitraubende Angelegenheit , ......durch die unteren durchgehenden Drahtsysteme(da sind ja Haken und Schnuröse 'dran) habe ich sicherheit , ..die oberen "blinden" Ösen-Paare vereinfachen die Sache etwas , ..man könnte dort aber genausogut mir Schlitzen und durchgehendem System arbeiten .

Ich kenne einen US-Swimbait-Guru , der macht seine Köder aus jeweils zwei Hälften , ....zusammengeklebt mit eingelegten Drahtsystemen .

Die einzelnen Teile des Drahtsystems erhitzt er und schmilzt diese dann quasi zwischen den Hälften in's PVC ein , so das er Führungskanäle dafür erhält .

Danach wird alles wieder auseinandergenommen , mit Kleber betrichen und dann schließlich dauerhaft verklebt .

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter! #6

Hättest du schon längst ein Buch geschrieben, müsstest du dich nicht laufend wiederholen. :q


----------



## Hecht 1995 (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
ich würde super gerne Airbrushen, in folge auch mal Wobbler.
Könnt ihr mir da ein set empfehlen? Sollte nicht irgend ein billiger schei. sein. Weiß nicht bekomm ich was gutes für 200€ mit einem kleinen Kompressor?
Oder kann mir vielleicht jemand einen PN schicken wo ich mich da am besten informiere.

LG Lukas


----------



## allegoric (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

08/15 Kompressor mit Tank bei Ebay für rund 80-100€...AS 186 und Iwata NEO (60€). So fahre ich zZ ganz gut und ist nicht zu teuer. Farben müssen ja auch noch her.

Farbsets kannste gut in USA bestellen. zB. Createx. Für mich reichen die vollkommen aus. Mit Autoair von denen habe ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, soll aber super sein.
Farben kaufe ich bei http://stores.ebay.de/C-R-Crafts (Ohio). Dauert zwar ne Weile und Versandkosten sind hoch, ist aber trotzdem halb so teuer als in Deutschland und gute Qualität.
 Mit Chinapistolen bin ich voll reingefallen. Die reichen zwar zum flächigen Sprühen und Maskieren, aber der Double-Action-Trigger ging mir so aufn Nutsch und hat mich zur Weißglut gebracht. -> weggeschmissen.


----------



## diemai (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter! #6
> 
> Hättest du schon längst ein Buch geschrieben, müsstest du dich nicht laufend wiederholen. :q


 
...........da ist wohl 'was Wahres 'dran , Hubert:q!

                                     Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (7. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> wata NEO (60€).



Soviel hast du nicht gezahlt


----------



## allegoric (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ist was Wahres dran *g*.


----------



## donak (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder ein bischen im Keller, da sieht es zur Zeit so aus.







Die Posen lackiere ich um, mit Tagesleuchtfarbe, für einen Bekannten der am Auge erkrankt ist und dadurch sehr schlecht die Posen erkennt. Die Farbe hat echt nen sehr guten Leuchteffekt, tagsüber.

Dann habe ich noch zwei Popper und einen Wobbler gelackt und mit Augen versehen.
















Die Köder müssen aber noch ein paar Schichten Bootslack bekommen. Der weisse Popper bekommt noch roten Glitter und dann bekommen alle Köder noch einen Twisterschwanz.

Morgen besorge ich mir noch Espe-Latten aus dem Baumarkt um mein Swimbait Projekt zu realisieren, das wird leider aus dem PU Kunstoff irgendwie nichts.

Desweiteren, warten noch ein paar Köderrohlinge auf die Weiterverarbeitung.


----------



## CarpCrakc (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das hab ich doch schonmal gesehen 
Hübsche Popper.
Wie höhlst du denn vorne das "Maul" aus ?
Hab hier noch ne Miniversion des Salmo Sliders:


----------



## donak (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Das hab ich doch schonmal gesehen
> Hübsche Popper.
> Wie höhlst du denn vorne das "Maul" aus ?



Danke, das Maul habe ich mit nem Schleifaufsatz vom Dremel ausgehöhlt.


----------



## GFT (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo, klasse Popper #6

Die Wobbler mit den Bleikugeln in den Messingröhrchen sind fertig u. getestet.
(Einige Seiten zurück waren Fotos von den Rohlingen zu sehen)
Einer läuft super, zwei imitieren den sehr flankenden Lauf einer Grandma nur schlecht.
Werfen lassen sie sich, trotz der nur kurzen Messingröhrchen, etwas besser wie die Originalen Grandmas.


Die oberen Zwei laufen nicht besonders gut.
Der Mittlere läuft klasse.
Der Untere ist normal ausgebleit, ohne Röhrchen u. läuft sehr gut.



Die Guten.



Die nicht so Guten.

Beide Wobbler sind etwas breiter u. auch etwas schwerer wie der obere Gute.
Wenn er angezogen wird, bringen die nach vorne rollenden Bleie wahrscheinlich zu viel Gewicht auf das vordere Drittel.
Unlackiert, ohne Folie und Epoxid liefen die Zwei noch einigermaßen.
Jetzt nicht mehr.:c
Schade, dass auf den Fotos der Holoeffekt nicht rüber kommt.
Sieht in natura deutlich besser aus.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> Unlackiert, ohne Folie und Epoxid liefen die Zwei noch einigermaßen.
> Jetzt nicht mehr.:c



Mit dem Problem, ärgere ich mich leider auch desöfteren rum, leider. Dies hindert mich aber nicht da dran, immer weiter zu probieren. Sind glaube ich, Erfahrungswerte, die man sammeln muss.

Aber deine Köder sehen gut aus.#6

Airbrush, steht bei mir definitiv auf der Einkaufsliste. Zur Zeit noch alles aus Dosen.


----------



## diemai (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt nervig , ..wenn manche Wobbels nicht so wollen , .....es ist allerdings auch nicht so einfach , den exakten Lauf des Vorbildes herauszukitzeln , .....und wer weiß , ....vielleicht stehen die Hechte ja auch auf die etwas andere Aktion ?

..........schöne Köder sind das hier allemal wieder , auch die Popper weiter oben #6.

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, der Herr.

Ich poste auf jeden Fall Bilder, wenn die drei Köder fertig sind. Müssen morgen noch eine Schicht Bootslack bekommen.

Bei nem Popper hat man wenigstens nicht so die Laufprobleme. *lach*

Das entschädigt, dann wenigstens ein bischen, aber man lernt nie aus.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder ganz tolle Eigenbauten mit vielen Details dabei! #6#6#6

Es kommt nicht auf den fürs menschliche Auge schönen Lauf an. Erst wenn der irgendwie krank aussieht, findet das auch der Räuber interessant! Nur nicht verzagen, der Eigenbau ist daher fast (!) jedem käuflichen Köder überlegen!



GFT schrieb:


> Schade, dass auf den Fotos der Holoeffekt nicht rüber kommt.
> Sieht in natura deutlich besser aus.
> Gruß Olaf



Ja unglaublich, wie viele Fotos man machen muss, bis was brauchbares dabei ist und irgendwie ist es das dann immer noch nicht! Tageslicht ist am Besten!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute. 
Ihr baut ja schon wieder fleißig richtig schicke Köder für die neue Saison.
Ich muss jetzt auch mal wieder anfangen und hab mal ne frage an euch:
Habt ihr erfahrungen mit dem bau von ganz kleinen Stickbaits?
Ich möchte ab Anfang April damit Forellen in nem kleinen Bach fangen und möchte deshalb einen zwischen 4-8 cm bauen. Ich meine hier in der Größe noch nichts im Thread gesehen zu haben, aber vielleicht hat jemand von euch ja mal so etwas still und heimlich gebaut. Könnt ihr mir da Tipps geben? Muss ich bei der größe etwas besonderes beachten? Ansonsten gilt ja erstmal das Gewicht möglichst ins hintere Drittel, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Danke schonmal und macht weiter so! 
Gruß Marcus


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Hi Leute.
> Ihr baut ja schon wieder fleißig richtig schicke Köder für die neue Saison.
> Ich muss jetzt auch mal wieder anfangen und hab mal ne frage an euch:
> Habt ihr erfahrungen mit dem bau von ganz kleinen Stickbaits?
> ...


 

Sollte kein Prpblem darstellen , ...Haupsache , das Material ist sehr auftriebsstark , ...also Balsa oder PVC Hartschaum , ,...mit den Gewicht im hinteren Drittel , das stimmt , .... je weiter hinten , desto schärfer die seitlichen Ausbrüche , je weiter vorne , desto weiter das Gleiten(aber nicht so doll seitwärts) .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke erstmal, 
Glaubst du man  sollte bei der Größe 1 oder 2 haken anbringen?


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Danke erstmal,
> Glaubst du man sollte bei der Größe 1 oder 2 haken anbringen?


 
Solange die Haken nicht vertüdeln, würd' ich zwei Haken anbringen , ..........das wird bei 4cm allerdings eng , in dem falle muß einer reichen(hab' auch schon solche einhakigen Forellenköder in der Größe gebaut) .

                                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin,
schöne Köder die ihr da wieder alle erschaffen habt!:m
meine zweite Fuhre ist fertig geworden, hier die Bilder


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier noch welche...


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechtschreck Die sehen ja wirklich gut aus. Schöne Farbkmbinatinon. #6

Eine Frage an die Profis
Solarfall und auch andere bauen Wobbler mit gebogenen Schaufeln. Wie werden die gebogen und wie bekommt man den Schlitz dann passend hin.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-amYzCJ-un84/UBPPqY4EiSI/AAAAAAAAA2s/y9kcrJdYlfQ/s1600/IMG_2107.JPG

Dank Euch :m


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: danke. Wenn du in der Größe auch schonmal sowas hinbekommen hast, weiß ich wenigstens, dass es klappen kann!

@hechtschreck. Das erste (bachforelle) und das 3.(karpfen?) dekor sehen echt extream gut und sehr natürlich aus. schicke teile haste da gebaut!


----------



## CarpCrakc (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Wobbler Hechtschreck 
Kann man sich alle mal was abschaun bei der Farbgebung.
@ Frosch 38 : Versuchs mal mit nem Heisluftföhn und ner geschitzen oder gegossenen Form dafür , also ne Negativform.


----------



## GFT (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtschreck
#6#6#6
Super geworden.


----------



## diemai (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechtschreck88

Absolut geile Teile , ....super Idee mit den Pailetten , hatte ich mir auch schon 'mal überlegt , ...aber die Arbeit für ein Vollschuppenkleid hatte mich dann doch abgeschreckt#d|supergri!

@ Frosch38

Das sind die typisch finnischen Sattel-Schaufeln , die kann man dort fertig kaufen , .......obwohl diese hier selbstgebaut aussehen .

Hier einige Beschreibungen über's Lexanlippen-Biegen , veröffentlicht von einem australischen Tüftler , leider nur in Englisch :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/topic/11740-compound-bending-lexan/

...........und mit Bildern der Biegevorrichtung :

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/topic/13053-polycarbonate-lexan-lip-former/

.......leider ist die Seite zur Zeit so was von langsam , ...also etwas Geduld , ....vielleicht muß man sich auch registrieren , weiß nicht genau ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dank Euch 
@ Diemai das ist eine super Beschreibung. :vik: #6 :vik:


----------



## Deep Down (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hechtschreck
Seeeehr schicke Jerkbaits mit mal abweichender Farbgestaltung.#6#6#6

@Diemai
Das Vollschuppenkleid hatten ich mir auch schon mal vorgenommen...aber was nen Aufwand und Baubreite, wenn man die überlappend "verlegt"!


----------



## hechtschreck88 (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@all: danke für die supa Bewertungen, freut mich wenn euch die Köder gefallen! 
wenn sie den Hechten auch so gut gefallen dann wirds lustig
wenn die nächsten fertig sind gibts nochmal ein paar Bilder... 
bis dahin l.G.


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Diemai
> Das Vollschuppenkleid hatten ich mir auch schon mal vorgenommen...aber was nen Aufwand und Baubreite, wenn man die überlappend "verlegt"!


 
............das kann ich mir vorstellen , ...ich hab's ja sowieso mehr mit den verschiedenen Köder-Formen und nicht so sehr mit'm Finish#c!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## ->x.Andi* (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der hier muss nur noch versiegelt werden. aber dass sich das lohnt und das köderrad voll besetzt ist müssen noch 2 oder 3 gebaut werden


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jemand interesse an daran, wie der Illex Squirrel von innen aufgebaut ist? habt mir nen durchsichtigen zugelegt und könnte fotos hochladen.


----------



## donak (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse an daran, wie der Illex Squirrel von innen aufgebaut ist? habt mir nen durchsichtigen zugelegt und könnte fotos hochladen.



Ja klar, warum nicht?

@Hechtschreck: Klasse Jerks!!!

Habe gerade meine fertigen Köder aus dem Keller geholt und mit Haken und Schwänzen versehen.





















Bin leider nicht so begabt was Fotos angeht, hoffe sie gefallen trotzdem.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da sind die Bilder! 
Sorry für die schlechte qualität, aber ich denke den aufbau kann man gut erkennen.
http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/3163/pngaljp4_jpg.htm
http://http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3163/8j744evi_jpg.htm

Sollte jemand wirklich ernsthaftes Interesse am Aufbau haben, dann mach ich nochmal deutlich bessere Fotos mit ner Kamera


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der zweite Funzt bei mir nicht


----------



## Deep Down (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3163/8j744evi_jpg.htm



Jetzt funzt er! Ist ein "http://" zuviel im Link


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jetzt funzt er! Ist ein "http://" zuviel im Link



Danke 
Ist mir garnicht aufgefallen.
Was für ein Aufbau denn überhaupt ?


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....ich finde , das sich solche Konstruktionen von kommerziellen Ködern nur bedingt 1:1 auf Eigenbauten übertragen lassen , ....besonders wenn diese aus Plastik-Schalen gefertigt sind .

Äußere Formen kann man übernehmen , ..aber das war's dann wohl auch schon !

Zumindest sollte man keine absolut identischen Laufeigenschaften erwarten .

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak 

  ..........bin auf den ersten Lauftest des Wobblers mit Twisterschwanz gespannt !

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## donak (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ donak
> 
> ..........bin auf den ersten Lauftest des Wobblers mit Twisterschwanz gespannt !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Den hatte ich doch im Wasser und dann hatte ich doch das Problem, dass er einfach nur tauchte, ohne wobbeln. Da hatte ich doch ne andere Öse dran. War ja noch in der Rohphase, hatte ich doch hier gepostet. Da habt ihr mir doch den Tipp gegeben mit der Öse.

Dann habe ich die Öse versetzt, bzw. auch ne andere selbstgemachte genutzt und siehe da er wobbelte, lief allerdings sehr flach unter der Oberfläche.

Dann dachte ich mir doch, biegst die Schaufel noch ein Stück und dann ist mir diese doch ausgebrochen, da ich nicht gegengehalten habe.#d

Habe die dann doch neu eingeklebt und dann erst eine Schicht Epoxy zusätzlich aufgetragen. Dann halt lackiert, sollte also immernoch laufen.

Jetzt machst du mich nervös. |bla: Hoffentlich behalte ich recht.


----------



## Frosch38 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das kommt dabei raus wenn man ein scharfes Messe im Keller findet.  Mal sehen was ich damit mache. #c Die untere Öse wird noch gekürzt.


----------



## donak (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was ich damit mache.



Bloß nicht ins Wasser schmeissen! Nee, Scherz bei Seite sieht echt Top aus, darf ich fragen was für ein Holz und welche Grösse hat der Köder?


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Den hatte ich doch im Wasser und dann hatte ich doch das Problem, dass er einfach nur tauchte, ohne wobbeln. Da hatte ich doch ne andere Öse dran. War ja noch in der Rohphase, hatte ich doch hier gepostet. Da habt ihr mir doch den Tipp gegeben mit der Öse.
> 
> Dann habe ich die Öse versetzt, bzw. auch ne andere selbstgemachte genutzt und siehe da er wobbelte, lief allerdings sehr flach unter der Oberfläche.
> 
> ...


 
...........hatte nur gefragt , da ich weiß , das jegliche "Anhängsel" einen Wobbler mehr oder weniger ausbremsen , ....die wirken quasi wie'ne Art Bremsfallschirm , ........bei Blinkern ist das übrigens genauso .

Aber wenn die Schaufel lang genug ist und auch recht steil nach unten weist sowie die Schnuröse irgendwo am Kinn vor der Schaufelbasis sitzt , klappt es meistens mit einer ausreichenden Aktion , ......nur halt nicht mit einem besonders großen Tiefgang .

Wenn ein Wobbler oder Blinker OHNE Anhängsel(egal ob Bucktail , Spinnerblatt , Propeller oder eben Twisterschwanz)schon sehr doll zu den Seiten kantet oder flankt , ...ja fast schon kurz vor'm Umschlagen ist , wird er höchstwahrscheinlich MIT einem Anhängsel dann ganz passabel laufen , ...Letzteres kann ggfs. ja noch in der Größe variiert werden , ........je kleiner oder weniger voluminös , desto ausgeprägter die Bewegung !

Hatte das übrigens das erste Mal beobachtet , als ich in einem Hamburger Kanal vor etlichen Jahren 'mal ein umherschwimmendes Kondom an einem Eigenbau-Blinker mit stark kantender Aktion gehakt hatte , .......da viel dann irgendwie der Groschen |bigeyes:m!

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38

Schönes Teil #6, .......probiere den vor der Fertigstellung unbedingt 'mal aus , ...ich hab' da so meine Bedenken wegen der Lage der Schnuröse , .......eventuell wobbelt er so nicht besonders gut .

Schau dir 'mal das Video ab ca. 10:00 an , .......mein erster "Hawg-Wobbler" hat auch eine Öse an der Nasenspitze , .....sowie eine Weitere unter'm Kinn , .......die Schaufel ist auch ähnlich steil wie bei deinem Hecht , .......bei Verwendung der vorderen Öse wobbelt er nicht so ausgeprägt wie mit der unter'm Kinn !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDmKZHd9ZCs

Und dieser "Hawg-Wobbler" ist zweiteilig und rund im Querschnitt(rollt daher leichter) , dein Hecht scheint ja mehr hochrückig zu sein .

Eventuell bekommst du mit einer weiter unten plazierten Schnuröse auch 'ne bessere Aktion ?

Viel Glück , diemai#h


----------



## donak (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Ja, deine Beschreibungen sind auf jeden Fall einleuchtend und sehr hilfreich, Danke dafür!


----------



## Frosch38 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai die Befürchtung habe ich auch und ich werde noch eine zusätzliche Öse anbingen. In deinem Video ist ja ein echt toller Lauf mit der " kiemenöse". So stelle ich mir das vor. 

@ donak das ist das gute Pappelholz und der Hecht ist 15cm lang 2,7cm hoch und 1,4cm stark. Bevor er ins Wasser zu Test kommt muß er vorversiegelt werden.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch
Boah, super!

@all
So bei mir war der Köderquirl auch mal wieder an!















































Hier nochmal der Schwarm in voller Pracht!






Der hat sich heute vorm Shooting gedrückt, wurde aber doch noch abgelichtet!


----------



## hechtschreck88 (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ deep down Supa Jerks!#6
Vor allem die Barschdesigns gefallen mir gut!


----------



## CarpCrakc (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab noch zwei lackiert 
Zwar nicht so schön wie eure , ich find sie trotzdem ganz geil |supergri


----------



## GFT (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deep down
Super jerks!
Du wechselst in den Ködern auch mehrmals die unteren Farbtöne.
Das sieht sehr schön aus.
Von welchem Hersteller kaufst du deine silberne Airbrush Farbe?
Welcher Farbton.
Kommt hell und glänzend rüber.#6

Gruß Olaf


----------



## allegoric (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .....Hatte das übrigens das erste Mal beobachtet , als ich in einem Hamburger Kanal vor etlichen Jahren 'mal ein umherschwimmendes Kondom an einem Eigenbau-Blinker mit stark kantender Aktion gehakt hatte , .......da viel dann irgendwie der Groschen |bigeyes:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h




Ich hau mich weg :m. Geiler Vergleich 

@all

sehr schöne Köder habt ihr da gebaut! Da kann ich wieder viele Inspirationen mitnehmen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



GFT schrieb:


> @deep down
> Super jerks!
> Du wechselst in den Ködern auch mehrmals die unteren Farbtöne.
> Das sieht sehr schön aus.
> ...


Danke Euch und das motiviert. Ich setzte gerade schon wieder ein paar neue Ideen um! Man wird immer mutiger und routinierter!

Das Silber ist Schmincke Akademie Acryl und der Rest sind Farben von Nerchau!


----------



## CarpCrakc (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak:
Was is denn nun aus deinem Zweiteiler mit Flossen geworden ?


----------



## donak (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> @donak:
> Was is denn nun aus deinem Zweiteiler mit Flossen geworden ?



Der ist noch nicht ganz verbannt, wird aber auf einen Neubau hinauslaufen denke ich. Wenn´s Neuigkeiten gibt, werde ich berichten, aber die Zeit...


----------



## Hecht 1995 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir heute Balsaholz besorgt und gestern Airbrushsuchen bestellt. Da werde ich meine Schmiede bald anwerfen.

@Deep Down
echt geile Köder!

LG Lukas


----------



## GFT (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep Down
Die Akademie Acryl müssen bestimmt ordentlich verdünnt werden.
1:5 ?
Destilliertes Wasser oder original Schmincke Verdünner?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das kommt natürlich auf die Düsengröße an! Das Silber hauste natürlich nicht durch ne 02er Düse. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man das drauf! Ich mische mit Fensterreiniger und nem bisschen Allehohl. Das Ergebnis sieht man ja!


----------



## allegoric (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich auf die Düsengröße an! Das Silber hauste natürlich nicht durch ne 02er Düse. Nach kurzer Zeit hat man das drauf! Ich mische mit Fensterreiniger und nem bisschen Allehohl. Das Ergebnis sieht man ja!



Bestimmt nach der Formel bei youtube oder!? Hab ich auch schon gemacht, schaffe aber meistens keine 10 % dort reinzuhauen, dann haftet das nimmer.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Bestimmt nach der Formel bei youtube oder!? Hab ich auch schon gemacht, schaffe aber meistens keine 10 % dort reinzuhauen, dann haftet das nimmer.



Ähhh, neee, learning by doing! Entweder es geht noch durch die Düse oder eben nicht und irgendwann hat man es im "Gefühl" was geht!


----------



## allegoric (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nä ich meinte die Mischung der Verdünnung an sich mit Alkylalkohol, Fensterreiniger, Glycerin und dest. Wasser. 
Ich meinte nicht das Verhältnis Verdünnung : Farbe.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach so!

Destilliertes Wasser nehm ich nicht mehr, Clycerin gar nicht, sondern ausschliesslich Farbe, Fensterreiniger und noch nen paar Tropfen Alkohol! Das wars!

Macht da nicht so ne Wissenschaft nach irgendwelchen Formeln draus! Das Mischungsverhältnis und die Zutsaten richtet sich auch nach den eigenen Arbeitsweisen und Vorlieben. Einfach anfangen und experimentieren!


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Grade gefunden möglicher weise für den einen oder anderen hier interessant.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXuPAIl-72w


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



alfred tetzlaff schrieb:


> Grade gefunden möglicher weise für den einen oder anderen hier interessant.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXuPAIl-72w



Werd ich auf jeden Fall bei kleineren Wobblern mal mit Barsch"haut" probieren


----------



## alfred tetzlaff (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würd die trocknung warscheinlich im backofen bei 50grad und leicht geöffneter tür für ein paar std machen damit sie richtig trocken wird.


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Richtig trocken , sodass sie die Form gut annehmen 
Mit Rotaugenschuppen bzw. feineren Schuppenkleidern wird es schwer oder ?
Wer von euch gießt seine Wobbler eigentlich ?
Welche Harze benutzt ihr zum gießen ?


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ICh weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber eure selbstgemachten Köder werdet ihr ja sicher nicht in eine Box werfen, in der ihr industrielle Köder habt, sondern wohl eher geschützt aufbewahren. Baut ihr euch dafür selbst Boxen oder habt iht tipps um den Wobbler in Boxen zu schützen(also polsterung oder so) ?


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> ICh weiß nicht ob das hier reingehört, aber eure selbstgemachten Köder werdet ihr ja sicher nicht in eine Box werfen, in der ihr industrielle Köder habt, sondern wohl eher geschützt aufbewahren. Baut ihr euch dafür selbst Boxen oder habt iht tipps um den Wobbler in Boxen zu schützen(also polsterung oder so) ?


 
....wenn ich die extra schützen müßte , taugen sie nix !

Die üblichen Kratzer von Haken und Bissen bekommen kommerzielle Köder auch , sind teilweise sogar noch empfindlicher als Eigenbauten mit einem guten Epoxypanzer , sofern sie mit den Weichmachern in Gummiködern für längere Zeit in Berührung kommen .

Für z. B. Weihnachts,-oder Geburtstagsgeschenk-Wobbler kann man aber durchaus eine schöne Box anfertigen , ........habe schon Holzkästlein augefüllt mit Hobelspänen oder auch dicke Birkenäste mit passenden Ausfräsungen gesehen .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ........habe schon Holzkästlein augefüllt mit Hobelspänen
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



@diemai
So, you make my day! Danke für den Tipp! Das ist ja völlig freaky! #6#6#6


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So....da ich mich nun endgültig aus der Runde verabschiede, habe ich noch eine Kleinigkeit über.

Da ich die Köderbauerei aufgegeben habe, hab ich noch einiges über.

Hier Createx Farben und Createx Cleaner.
Der Cleaner ist ungeöffnet, die Farben sind alle  zu mehr als 90% voll, die weiß ca zu 75%.

http://*ih.us/a/img694/5750/20130118112302.jpg

Falls es jemand braucht meldet auch. Viel Spaß noch hier!


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

"You made my day " @ Deep Down
Gibts jemand , der mir 3-4 kleine Wobbler brushen würde ?


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @diemai
> So, you make my day! Danke für den Tipp! Das ist ja völlig freaky! #6#6#6


 
So'ne Holzkästchen bekommt man für'n paar Tacken in guten Bastelgeschäften , kann man aber auch selber bauen , wenn man die Zeit und Muse hat .

Die Späne liegen einfach nur locker drin'n als Polster .

Das mit den Ausfräsungen finde ich einfacher(wenn man 'ne entsprechende Maschine hat) , ..anstatt von Ästen kann man ja auch zwei Edelholzbrettchen nehmen , ...Messingbeschläge 'ran(Scharniere , Verschluß und eventuell 'n graviertes Widmungs-Schildchen)und gut is's , ......für die , die wir gern haben , ist uns ja nix zu teuer :m!

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> So....da ich mich nun endgültig aus der Runde verabschiede, habe ich noch eine Kleinigkeit über.
> 
> Da ich die Köderbauerei aufgegeben habe, hab ich noch einiges über.


 
................sehr schade !

                          Alles Gute , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Mit Rotaugenschuppen bzw. feineren Schuppenkleidern wird es schwer oder ?



Warum sollte das schwer werden? Habe mal einen mit Rotfederpelle versucht aber da sind die Schuppen ja sehr hart nach dem troknen. Barsch ist gut, werde auch demnächst mal Doschhaut versuchen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich stell mit das mit den feinen Schuppen von Lauben und so schon ziemlich blöd vor 
Aber wenn die dann schön halten , wenn sie trocken sind


----------



## Hannes94 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Jungs,
nach langer Pause melde ich mich auch mal wieder hier 
Da ich jetzt meinen Keller endlich als Werkstatt ausgebaut habe kann es auch bei mir endlich wieder losgehen mit dem basteln.
Die beiden sind ohne Schaufel c.a 190mm lang, mit Rassel  und aus Birkenholz.
Die Kopfpartie habe ich mit 2K Feinspachtel modeliert.

 Hut ab zu den tollen Ködern die ihr gebastelt habt.:m


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ CarpCrakc Du mast das aber von der Seite sehen das die Schuppen beim Verarbeiten auch noch auf der Fischhaut bleiben. Das ist bei einer Laube nicht so der Fall. Plötze Barsch Zander Rotfeder Schleie klapp gut.


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes Schön geworden #6


----------



## Plo-Koon (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Tag bin neu hier im Forum und habe Auch mal versucht meinen eigenen wobbler zu bauen was aber nicht so richtig hingehauen hat . 
Jetzt meine Frage an euch kann ich die wobbler die echt Klasse geworden sind was man hier an der Stelle nochmal erwähnen muss irgendwie bei euch beziehen weil selbst namenhafte Hersteller bekommen manche Modelle nicht so gut hin.

Danke im vorraus für die Angebote


----------



## diemai (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Plo-Koon schrieb:


> Guten Tag bin neu hier im Forum und habe Auch mal versucht meinen eigenen wobbler zu bauen was aber nicht so richtig hingehauen hat .
> Jetzt meine Frage an euch kann ich die wobbler die echt Klasse geworden sind was man hier an der Stelle nochmal erwähnen muss irgendwie bei euch beziehen weil selbst namenhafte Hersteller bekommen manche Modelle nicht so gut hin.
> 
> Danke im vorraus für die Angebote


 
..........ich verkaufe keine Eigenbauten , ........ansonsten ....., wer will denn gleich die Flinte in's Korn werfen , so schwer ist es doch nun auch nicht ! 

Vielleicht solltest du deine Ansprüche nicht gleich zu hoch setzen(einfach fängt auch) , .....learning by doing !

Wenn du 'n paar Bilder deiner Erstlinge postest , könnte man dir gewiß etwas auf die Sprünge helfen und schau'n , woran es hapert !

Herzlich willkommen hier im Thread , ..Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Plo-Koon schrieb:


> Guten Tag bin neu hier im Forum und habe Auch mal versucht meinen eigenen wobbler zu bauen was aber nicht so richtig hingehauen hat .
> Jetzt meine Frage an euch kann ich die wobbler die echt Klasse geworden sind was man hier an der Stelle nochmal erwähnen muss irgendwie bei euch beziehen weil selbst namenhafte Hersteller bekommen manche Modelle nicht so gut hin.
> 
> Danke im vorraus für die Angebote



Bei mir hats am anfang auch nicht wirklich geklappt! 
Das war mitte letzten Jahres.
Seit Ende letzten Jahres bin ich zufrieden mit meinen Jerks! Laufen echt gut und fangen auch ( auch ohne Drilling |supergri|supergri)
Hab mir ne Kopierfräse gebaut und die läuft jetzt auch! ( Siehe Youtube Adressen kommen noch!)
Also nicht Aufgeben mach ruhig weiter Ich glaube wers mal angefangen hat lässt es so schnell nicht mehr sein! 

Achöne Grüße#6


----------



## CarpCrakc (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Bei mir hats am anfang auch nicht wirklich geklappt!
> Das war mitte letzten Jahres.
> Seit Ende letzten Jahres bin ich zufrieden mit meinen Jerks! Laufen echt gut und fangen auch ( auch ohne Drilling |supergri|supergri)
> Hab mir ne Kopierfräse gebaut und die läuft jetzt auch! ( Siehe Youtube Adressen kommen noch!)
> ...



Ich bau seit Ende November , und meine Wobbler können sich m.M.n sehen lassen 
Sind zwar nicht so , wie die von west,Frosch,Deep Down und diemai und anderen. , toll lackiert , laufen aber richtig toll


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mach das auch erst nen Jahr! Die Entwicklung geht schnell!

@Pudel
Zeig mal nen paar pics von Deiner Maschine und den DEinen Ergebnissen!
Wir leben hier ja gegenseitig von der "Zeigefreudigkeit"!


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab leider nur ein Video von meinen Ködern das muß ich aber erst hochladen!


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Ich bau seit Ende November , und meine Wobbler können sich m.M.n sehen lassen
> Sind zwar nicht so , wie die von west,Frosch,Deep Down und diemai und anderen. , toll lackiert , laufen aber richtig toll



Meine ersten sahen nem Fischchen nicht mal ähnlich und fingen trotzdem! Die Führung, der Lauf und die Eigene Meinung dass es ein guter Köder ist reichen doch aus! Somit lassen sich Fische fangen! 


PS: und das mit dem lackieren kommt auch noch bei mir wird auch immer besser!


----------



## Pudel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist der Link zu meinen Jerkbaits ! #6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eEh218-8fI&feature=youtu.be

und hier der zu der Fräse mit der ich die Rohlinge gemacht hab! 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3829124&postcount=43


----------



## caali (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow, die Kopierfräse echt der Hammer. Ich habe auch schon Drechselbänke gebaut, aber so ein Teil fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. #r#r#r


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Pudel

Geiles Teil #6,...robust konstruiert #6, .......aber es fehlt noch etwas Öl , anscheinend an der Werkstück-Spindel:m!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Pudel

Danke fürs Verlinken, soweit bin ich in dem Thread dann doch nicht mehr gekommen!

Respekt und mega cooles Teil geworden!#6#6#6 

Aussägen und Kantenbrechen in einem Vorgang!#6

Die Köder lassen sich auch zeigen!#6#6#6 

Stammen die Köder alle von der (Grund-)Form her aus der Fräse?

Jetzt fehlt noch ne Absaugung! Das Ding staubt bestimmt gut rum! Gleich ne Zyklonlösung basteln!
Dann noch die Fräse abschmieren und nach 100.000 km den Zahnriemen wechseln!|supergri


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Pudel
> 
> Geiles Teil #6,...robust konstruiert #6, .......aber es fehlt noch etwas Öl , anscheinend an der Werkstück-Spindel:m!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Yep Den Tropfen bekommt sie nachher! 
Vorher hatte ich den Rahmen aus Holz doch es war alles etwas wackelig so geht jetzt nichts mehr nach! :m


----------



## Pudel (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @Pudel
> 
> Danke fürs Verlinken, soweit bin ich in dem Thread dann doch nicht mehr gekommen!
> 
> ...



Ja die ich da Gebruscht hab hab ich alle mit der Fräse gemacht!
Dadurch dass sie nicht 100% sauber läuft( nur Einstellungssache) Schleife ich alle Köder ein bisschen nach!
Ist aber kein Problem solange ich Schleife wird die Fräse zurück gefahren und danach ein neuer Rohling gefräst! Somit keine oder fast keine Leerlaufzeit!

Die ersten Grundrohlinge mache ich von Hand. Danach einmal durch die Fräse Jagen und der dadurch entstandene kopierte Rohling wird als Kopiervorlage verwendet. Der erste wiederum 
wird getestet auf sein Laufverhalten ist das ok kann die Kopiererei beginnen. Läuft er nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle wird an beiden nachgeschliffen bis ich zufrieden bin und dann ab dafür in die Fräse. So kann ich mir ziemlich sicher sein dass alle nachher die gleiche bzw. fast die selbe Aktion zeigen! 

Mit der Absaugung das kommt erst wenn ich sicher weis wo ich sie hinstellen werde! Bis dahin wird nach jedem Fräsgang der Staubsauger eingeetzt! |supergri

Schöne Grüße
Pudel


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Yep Den Tropfen bekommt sie nachher!
> Vorher hatte ich den Rahmen aus Holz doch es war alles etwas wackelig so geht jetzt nichts mehr nach! :m


 
.......ich schnitze ja lieber individuell , Massenproduktion ist mir zu eintönig und erinnert mich auch zu sehr an mein'n Job(der mir durch bestimmte Maßnahmen des Managements während der letzten Jahre zunehmend unerträglicher geworden ist) , .......aber mein'n tiefsten Respekt vor allen Leuten , die sich einer solchen Herausforderung stellen , und sich so'ne Kopierfräse bauen#6#6#6 !

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Fräse #6  ist wirklich eine gute sache, aber für die 10 Jerks und Wobbler bei mir nicht lohnenswert. Man kann die Zeit dazwischen nutzen zum Airbrushen oder Harzen. Dann werden wir von dir ja jede Woche 10 Eigenbauten sehen. :m


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde das echt "lohnenswert" und wenn es klappt....perfekt! Bin da aber auch eher der Designaustober!

@Pudel
Nimmste Aufträge für ne Reproduktion........der Maschine an?:q


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann mir jemand sagen , was der Herr da an Spachtelmasse benutzt und welche sich dafür eignet ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUv6f...chekg&index=20


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Link funzt nicht, da Video nicht voerhanden!

Ich nehme Molto Holzreparaturspachtel!

@all
Und da ich ein Designaustober bin.....


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @all
> Und da ich ein Designaustober bin.....


 
..............geiles Schuppenmuster#6 , ...ist das Folie oder gesprüht ?

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............geiles Schuppenmuster#6 , ...ist das Folie oder gesprüht ?
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ja, finde ich auch! Das ist gesprüht!


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUv6foAXqYc&list=UUOsRLKIV86UnjmzfBcchekg&index=20

Tolles Design


----------



## diemai (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ja, finde ich auch! Das ist gesprüht!


 
......absolut gelungen #6!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@carpcrack
Das ist feiner Autospachtel!

@diemai
Merci! Das Teil ist schon zu schade zum Fischen!


----------



## diemai (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein kleines Propionat-Update :

.......habe in den letzten Wochen so meine Erfahrungen sammeln können , ........die fertig geschliffenen , geschlitzten und vorgebohrten Rohlinge tauche ich für 48 Std. in eine dünne Mische(etwas dünner als Milch) , ...nach dem Trocknen(ca. 30-60min) werden dann hochgekommene Fasern verschliffen , der Blank wird so schon schön eben .

Nun tauche ich sie kurz in eine dickere Mische(wie warmer Honig), ziehe sie langsam heraus , so das sie schon gut abtropfen , und hänge sie zum Trocknen auf , letzte Tropfen entferne ich vorsichtig mit Küchenkrepp .

Nach bereit 15min kann man den 2. Tauchgang durchführen .

Nach etwa 1-2 std. kann man nun die Schraubösen oder das Drahtsystem fest einsetzen , der Schaufelschlitz wird von Rückständen befreit und die Schaufel eingesteckt(noch nicht einkleben) .

Nun wird ausgebleit und die Bleie danach eingesetzt , zum Verschließen der Bleilöcher nehme ich Epoxy , alles Andere wird ggfs. bei weiteren Tauchgängen vom Propionat angelöst .

Wenn die Bleilöcher verschliffen sind , wird noch 2-3 mal getaucht , das Propionat haftet nur gut an UNBEHANDELTEM Holz , nicht an Metall , daher kann man die Drahtösen einfach mit'nem Messer freipulen .

Man erhält eine feste , sehr glatte oberfläche , die zum Grundieren leicht angeschliffen wird(unterer Rohling mit Bleilöchern) .

Auf der glatten Oberfläche(oberer Rohling)kann ich sehr gut Alu-Tape aufbringen , das Muster drücke ich auf dem Wobbler ein .

Das Lösen der Pellets in Azeton dauert einige Tage , ...danach hat man aber einen guten Lack , der sich nicht mehr entmischt und bei Bedarf immer wieder verdünnt oder verdickt werden kann .

Als Schlußlack nicht geignet , da das Azeton so ziehmlich ALLES angreift(siehe blaue Farbrückstände , ...hatte die Schaufeln mit blauem Filzschreiber angezeichnet) !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für diese (!) Rückmeldung!#6#6#6

Bleiben noch ein paar Fragen:

Das Zeuch härtet also klar aus!

Wie lange dauert das und bis zu welcher Größe werden Unebenheiten verschlosssen?

Auf Epoxy haftet das Zeuch?

Wie dick ist der "Film" nachher und wie hoch ist die Gewichstzunahme des Köders?

Machst Du weiter damit?

Bezugsquelle?

Danke für die Antwort bereits vorab!


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ein kleines Propionat-Update :



Das Ergebnis sieht schön glatt aus. Wir hatten ja mal hier jemanden der das mit Verdünner und Plaste versucht hat, diese Idee habe ich auch aufgenommen aber kein gutes Ergebniss erhalten.
Auch bei mir sind Fragen offen.
Ich Bleie meine Jerkrohlinge vor und verschließe das Loch mit einem Holzdübel, wird der Kleber angegriffen,
und Epoxy verbindet sich mit Propionat anschleifen oder glatte Oberfläche.


----------



## norwegian_sun (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, was so alles machbar ist, besonders die lackierungen!#6

da kann ich mit meinen pilkern nicht mithalten#c#c..aber ideen bekommt man bei euch "Wobbler-Gurus" genug|wavey: besonders die schuppenmuster mit dem "knoblauch-netz" gefallen mir#6...muß ich bei gelegenheit auch mal testen

Gruß und weiter so!
mirko#h


----------



## donak (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Ein kleines Propionat-Update :
> 
> .......habe in den letzten Wochen so meine Erfahrungen sammeln können



Also, das ist auch für mich auf jeden Fall eine interessante Methode.

Schliesse mich Deep Down und Frosch38 an ebenfalls an.


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke für diese (!) Rückmeldung!#6#6#6
> 
> Bleiben noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...


 
Diese Propionat-Pellets sind klar , , ...ich habe allerdings irgendwo auch schon 'mal bläuliche gesehen , die werden dann wohl auch'n bläulichen Lack geben , denke ich , .....allerdings ein recht wässeriges bläulich|kopfkrat.

Ich habe vorhin die Teak-Blanks auf'm Foto aus'm Glas 'rausgenommen , das Aceton war innerhalb weniger Minuten ausgegast , ....hätte ich nicht gerade andere Köder epoxiert , hätte ich die hochgekommenen Holzfasern schon verschleifen können .

Das Prop ist übrigens so braun geworden , da sich die Öle im Teak wohl ausgewaschen haben , .....na ja , dafür ist jetzt Plastik drinnen.

Auf Epoxy haftet es wohl nur bedingt oder garnicht , ich hatte zuerst 'mal 'nen Rohling , der schon Gewichte und Ösen eingeklebt hatte , für 24 Std. getaucht , ...der Epoxykleber(UHU Endfest 5min) wurde angegriffen , hatte die Konsistenz eines in der Sonne dahinschmelzenden Lutschbonbons , ......mußte alles auseinanderpulen und nacharbeiten .

Beim Dippen in dickerer Mische hingegen wird der Kleber , mit denen ich auch meine Ballastlöcher verschließe und Schraubösen einklebe , nicht angegriffen , das Aceton gast viel zu schnell aus , ......wenn der Köder nicht gerade Lecknasen hat , die langsamer trocknen , kann man ihn nach ca. 10 min. schon befingern oder erneut dippen .

Die Gewichtzunahme durch das Tauchen ist anscheinend nicht so hoch wie bei der Leinölmethode , ..allerdings dringt das Propionat auch nicht so tief ein wie Leinöl/Terpentin , das hatte mir jemand auf einer englischen Seite jedenfalls erzählt , ...ich denke aber , das in 48Std doch recht viel Lack im Holz aufgenommen wird , .....der Vorteil ist ja eindeutig die schnelle Verabeitung .

Die Schichtstärke kann mit Epoxy-Schlußlack vom Köderrad nicht mithalten , .....du kannst sie aber mit jedem Dip selber erhöhen , ....4x dippen bringt schon 0,2 bis 0,3mm , schätze ich .

Ich werde mit Propionat definitiv weitermachen , es ist in den USA eine recht weit verbreitete Methode , glaub'ich , .....das einzige , was mich davon abringen könnte , wären gerissene oder Wasser saugende Wobbler , nachdem deren Finish durch Hechte oder Haken beschädigt oder zerstört wurde .

Mit meinen Abachi-Ködern , mit Leinöl versiegelt , ist sowas noch nicht passiert , ....allerdings ist bei denen der Arbeitsaufwand und die Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung auch viel höher .

Die nächsten Saisons müssen das zeigen !

Bestellt hab' ich das Zeugs hier :

http://www.eurolures.co.uk/

Die Versandkosten für zwei 400gr. Beutel fand ich mit über 12 Pfund Sterling aber recht hoch .

Mit einem Beutel wäre ich aber auch locker hingekommen , ...habe bisjetzt keine 100gr. verbraucht(aufgelöst) , und kann noch etliche Köder in meiner Mische dippen , ....Azeton kostet allerdings auch so 5-6 Tacken pro Liter !

Glaube allerdings nicht , das die Versandkosten für nur einen Beutel billiger werden .



http://samfishing.fi/kauppa/index.php?cPath=74_73

Hier gibt's das Zeug anscheinend auch , ......aber wer spricht schon Finnisch#c ?

Hatte denen vor zwei Jahren 'mal 'ne Mail auf Deutsch und Englisch geschrieben , .....kam nie 'ne Antwort , ...ist vielleicht aber auch nur untergangen ?

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So , ...hier meine ersten Propionat-Köder , .........die drei "Aussies" mit den großen Schaufeln sind allerdings aus PVC , ....DAS Zeug würde ich da nun nicht gerade 'reinstippen!


























                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ganz großer Dank für deine aufschlußreiche Antwort!#6


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ganz großer Dank für deine aufschlußreiche Antwort!#6


 
...gern geschehen !

                 Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Infamous (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: meinst du mit PVC  Polyvinylchlorid ?

Weil das lässt sich doch recht schwer bearbeiten. Oder hast du es erhitzt und dann in eine Form gepresst.


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter sind mal wieder super Köder geworden und Danke für die Beschreibung von der Verarbeitung mit dem Propionatzeugs! #6#6#6

@Infamous

Mit PVC dürften PU Hartschaumplatten gemeint sein.


----------



## diemai (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter sind mal wieder super Köder geworden und Danke für die Beschreibung von der Verarbeitung mit dem Propionatzeugs! #6#6#6
> 
> @Infamous
> 
> Mit PVC dürften PU Hartschaumplatten gemeint sein.


 
............genau das meinte ich !

Vielen Dank , Hubert , ....morgen werd' ich sie 'mal in der Badewanne testen , ...besonders gespannt mit ich auf den Jerk mit der integrierten Heckflosse , .....die Idee dazu kam mir neulich auf'fer Arbeit , ......und auch auf den "Hawg-Wobbler"(hoffe , das der genauso gut läuft wie mein erster vor'n paar Wochen) !

                            Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch ein Nachtrag zum Propionat-Lack :

Habe soeben die Teakholz-Rohlinge nach ihrem 48 stündigen Bad in dünner Mische verschliffen und danach das erste Mal in dickerer Mische gedippt .

Habe zum Halten und Aufhängen aus 1mm Alu-Draht Haken gebogen , deren Schäfte ich krumm gebogen habe , damit sie am Schwanzende in den vorgebohrten Schraubösen-Löchern festklemmen .

So kann der Lack auch aus dem Schaufelschlitz besser abtropfen , ...obwohl diese und auch die Löcher später wieder freigearbeitet werden müssen(geht mit Bohrer , Feile und Schmirgelpapier aber recht zügig).

Lecknasen werden mit Küchenpapier vorsichtig aufgenommen , ....ab dem zweiten oder dritten Dip entstehen sie auch nicht mehr so doll , da sich das Propionat anscheinend mit den vorherigen Schichten besser verbindet .

Wichtig dabei ist , das man den Köder in Zeitlupe aus der Mische herauszieht !

Besonders beim ersten Dippen entstehen auf dem Köder kleine Luftbläschen , die sehen dann so aus wie der Laichausschlag beim Brassen , so das der Köder noch 'mal leicht übergeschliffen werden muß , ....ab dem dritten Dip sollte das jedoch aufhören , ...hängt auch sehr von der Holzart ab , ......bei offenporigen Sorten wie Teak oder Abachi kommt das ungleich öfter vor wie bei Basswood , und ich denke auch bei Buche oder Ahorn(noch nicht probiert)werden sich kaum Bläschen bilden .

Das ist aber überhaupt kein Problem , man muß eventuell nur 'n paarmal öfter dippen und schleifen , ...bei der kurzen Trocknungszeit des Lackes ist das schnell gemacht .

Am Ende erhält man dann eine sehr glatte und widerstandsfähige Oberfläche , die zum Grundieren leicht angeschliffen werden sollte , .........meine Alu-Tape-Beschichtung kann ich aber wunderbar auf den glatten Lack aufbringen , ...hält bombenfest !

                         Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Winter ja keine Wobbs bauen aber heute morgen bin ich nicht an meiner Dekupiersäge ohne ein paar auszusägen vorbeigekommen. Bis auf die Farbe (da muss ich erst wieder welche besorgen) und dem Epoxydüberzug sind sie fertig.

http://img46.*ih.us/img46/9228/wobbs24213.jpg


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich diesen Winter ja keine Wobbs bauen aber heute morgen bin ich nicht an meiner Dekupiersäge ohne ein paar auszusägen vorbeigekommen. Bis auf die Farbe (da muss ich erst wieder welche besorgen) und dem Epoxydüberzug sind sie fertig.


 
..............darf ich fragen , warum du versucht hast , abstinent zu leben , Hubert:q?

                      Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............darf ich fragen , warum du versucht hast , abstinent zu leben , Hubert:q?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ja Dieter du darfst fragen, nur alles werd ich dir nicht verraten. #c

Wobbler hab ich schon mehr als genug, werde jetzt aber wohl um in Übung zu bleiben in der Schonzeit noch ein paar bauen. Die vier machten ganz schön Arbeit, im letzten Winter wären die locker in der Hälfte der Zeit fertig gewesen, laufend lag was auf dem Boden, man wird halt älter! 
Diesen Winter hatte ich mir vorgenommen nur verschiedene Spinner, ein paar Gufis und anderes Köderzeugs, das ich aber noch für mich behalte, zubauen. Alles darf man und will ich nicht an die große Glocke hängen. #c


----------



## CarpCrakc (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was ich immer noch nicht verstehen kann oder will , 
wieso verkaufst du die denn nicht , wenn du doch so viele hast ?
Deine Wobbler schauen toll aus und laufen warscheinlich auch nicht allzu schlecht


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ja Dieter du darfst fragen, nur alles werd ich dir nicht verraten. #c
> 
> Wobbler hab ich schon mehr als genug, werde jetzt aber wohl um in Übung zu bleiben in der Schonzeit noch ein paar bauen. Die vier machten ganz schön Arbeit, im letzten Winter wären die locker in der Hälfte der Zeit fertig gewesen, laufend lag was auf dem Boden, man wird halt älter!
> Diesen Winter hatte ich mir vorgenommen nur verschiedene Spinner, ein paar Gufis und anderes Köderzeugs, das ich aber noch für mich behalte, zubauen. Alles darf man und will ich nicht an die große Glocke hängen. #c


 
.............alles klar , Hubert , ...Hauptsache , du kommst nicht ganz aus der Übung:m!

                        Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> wieso verkaufst du die denn nicht



1.) Weil ich die Köder als Hobby wenn ich Lust und Zeit habe für mich baue, wenn ich baue um zu verkaufen ist es kein Hobby mehr sondern Arbeit und Arbeit hab ich genug die brauch ich nicht noch in meiner Freizeit!   
2.) Bevor ich einen Köder für nen Spottpreis (Geiz ist geil) verkaufe, versenke ich ihn selbst irgendwo im Gewässer oder verschenke hin und wieder mal einen!
3.) Weil mir das Geld das ich jeden Monat verdiene noch gut zum leben reicht! 
4.) usw. #c:q


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

.......hab' heute morgen meine letzten Köder in der Wanne getestet , .....2 , 3 davon brauchen noch etwas Nacharbeit an der Schaufel , ....man sollte sich eben nie auf die vermeindliche Erfahrung verlassen , und die Wobbler trotzdem vor'm Bemalen schon 'mal testen|bigeyes#c!

Hauptsache ist aber , das das neue Jerkbait-Modell und der Hawg-Wobbler gut funzen , ....davon wird's definitiv noch mehr geben !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYG6sx4uPd4

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache , du kommst nicht ganz aus der Übung:m!


Ne glaub ich nicht, irgendwas geht immer!


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .......hab' heute morgen meine letzten Köder in der Wanne getestet


Hab das Video heute Nachmittag schon gesehen! #6#6
Was mir auffiel, wirst du auch älter Dieter, da flog auch einiges runter.... :q


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Hab das Video heute Nachmittag schon gesehen! #6#6
> Was mir auffiel, wirst du auch älter Dieter, da flog auch einiges runter.... :q


 
.............runterfallen lassen geht immer , Hubert , ....nur danach bücken.......|bigeyes:c!

                              Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Was mir auffiel, wirst du auch älter Dieter, da flog auch einiges runter.... :q


Die sind nur wieder reingesprungen!|supergri

@Diemai
Lässt Du das Badewannenwasser eigentlich auch mal ab?

Bei dir bewundere ich immer die Auswahl dessen, was Du alles konstruierst und was Du designmässig handmade pinselst! Sieht oftmals so richtig vintage aus!#6

Zum "side down"-Jerk! Schade, dass der nicht schwimmt! Das natürliche Vorbild hängt ja an der Wasseroberfläche und ein langsames Auftreiben nach dem Anjerken, dem letzten Aufbäumen des Todgeweihten ähnlich, wäre sicher der Hammer!


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Die sind nur wieder reingesprungen!|supergri
> 
> @Diemai
> Lässt Du das Badewannenwasser eigentlich auch mal ab?
> ...


 

...........ja , ich lasse das auch 'mal ab , ......sonst würde da von meinem Job nämlich irgendwann 'n dicker Ölfilm 'draufschwimmen:q!

Vielen Dank für die Blumen , .....ja , ich probiere gerne 'mal etwas ungewöhnliche Designs aus , ....das ist für mich das Salz in der Suppe !

............und mit deiner Beschreibung hast du mich auch auf'ne Idee gebracht , das Aussehen des Jerks schwebt schon vor meinem geistigen Auge:q!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............und mit deiner Beschreibung hast du mich auch auf'ne Idee gebracht , das Aussehen des Jerks schwebt schon vor meinem geistigen Auge:q!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Na, dass will ich hoffen! Dann bin ich mal gespannt! 
Das kann man ja auf mehreren Wegen verwirklichen!
So was steht bei mir auch noch auf der to do Liste!


----------



## diemai (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, dass will ich hoffen! Dann bin ich mal gespannt!
> Das kann man ja auf mehreren Wegen verwirklichen!
> So was steht bei mir auch noch auf der to do Liste!


 
.................kann bei mir aber dauern...#c!

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach, ne Vorlaufzeit brauchen wir sicher alle!


----------



## BronkoderBär (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abend,

ich hab da ein paar Fragen, wenn sich jmd. meiner erbarmen würd:m

Ich bin auch gerade am Jekrbait bauen und hab immer Probleme das Epoxy schön gleichmäßig aufzutragen.
Ist normales 2k.
Gibt es auch 1k, dann könnte man dippen.
Ich streiche es mit einem Spatel auf den jerk und gehe dann mit dem  Föhn drüber um die Unebenheiten zu schließen.
Wird aber trotzdem nicht schön.
Is auch ziemlich teuer wie ich find. 200ml für 12 €. Schnell weg.
Ist Bootslack da eine gute alternative?



Eine andere Frage:
Ich gieße auch Gufis selber und wollte mich jetzt auch mal an einem mit innenliegender reflektierender folie versuchen.
Hat da jmd. Tipps?


Danke schon mal


Bronko


----------



## BronkoderBär (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das problem ist dass das Epoxy zu dickflüssig ist.
Erwärmen hälfe, ist aber nur 5 min Epoxy, da wird man nicht fertig.
Epoxy verdünnen?


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> das problem ist dass das Epoxy zu dickflüssig ist.
> Erwärmen hälfe, ist aber nur 5 min Epoxy, da wird man nicht fertig.
> Epoxy verdünnen?


Das Epoxy vor dem mischen schon erwärmen (Heizung, Wasserbad) und mit nem Pinsel auftragen und verteilen, den Pinsel anschließend in Aceton stellen. Bis zu einer Ködergröße von ca. 12cm gehts ganz gut wenn mal flott arbeitet, bei größeren Ködern verwende ich Epoxidharz 601 und Härter 650 plus Köderrad.
Wenn man mehrere Köder hintereinander beschichtet mehrere Pinsel verwenden und die nach dem reinigen gut ausdünsten lassen. Ich arbeite seit über einem Jahr mit den 4 gleichen Pinsel....


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> das problem ist dass das Epoxy zu dickflüssig ist.
> Erwärmen hälfe, ist aber nur 5 min Epoxy, da wird man nicht fertig.
> Epoxy verdünnen?


 
..............kann das sein , das du Epoxy-Kleber verwendest ?

Epoxy ist nicht gleich Epoxy !

Einige Schichten Bootslack gehen auch , nur wird dein Köder dann entsprechend weniger Hechte überstehen , ......wenn du länger etwas von deiner Arbeit haben willst , sind eine gute Imprägnierung und ein widerstandsfähiger Schlußlack alternativlos(um einmal unser aller Mutti zu zitieren).

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## GFT (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West
Sauber gearbeitet.
Ich finde es gut, dass ab und zu noch nicht lackierte Köder zu, sehen sind.
Einige Fotos, die du hier eingestellt hast zeigen Rohlinge, Drähte, Tauchschaufeln oder manchmal nur Plattenreste.
Anfänger können auch davon mit den Augen lernen.
Wer deine Webseite noch nicht kennt, sollte da mal hinklicken.
Super#6

@diemai
Wieder ein klasse Badewannenvideo.
Am besten ist, dass du die Köder zeigst, wie sie sind.
Wenn selten mal etwas nicht ganz perfekt ist, erklärst du warum es so ist.
Besser wie nur die perfekten Köder zu zeigen.
Lernen mit Augen und Ohren.
Danke #h
Wieder sind tolle Wobbler zu sehen.
Der Jerk ist klasse geworden.


----------



## west1 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............kann das sein , das du Epoxy-Kleber verwendest ?



Glaub schon. 
Mach ich schon seit Jahren aber hauptsächlich nur noch bei kleineren Ködern.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/886605/EPO5F250AB-5-Minuten-Epoxyd-Harz-500-g



GFT schrieb:


> @West
> Sauber gearbeitet.....



Danke!


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> ich hab da ein paar Fragen, wenn sich jmd. meiner erbarmen würd:m
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist, wie diemai schon fragte, was nimmst Du für ein Epoxy? Nimm Epoxy, was Dir hier empfohlen worden ist!

Trägst Du eine oder mehrere Schichten des Epoxy auf?

Du verwendest ein Köderkarussell?

Gleichmäßig auftragen an sich sollte nicht das Problem sein! Nimm dafür einen Pinse, damit kannst Du den Köder gleichmäßig einpinseln. Diesen nach Gebrauch in Aceton, so wie West es schrieb, auswaschen und wirklich richtig ausdünsten lassen. Ich empfehle Dir noch, den Pinsel mit dem Aceton auszustreichen.

Solltest Du aber mit dem gleichmäßigen Auftrag eher ein welliges Ergebnis meinen (Foto vorhanden?), dann liegt das möglicherweise daran, dass der erste Auftrag/Schicht sich oft zusammenzieht. Die Unebenheiten werden heftiger, je mehr Epoxy Du aufgetragen hast.
Daher streich beim ersten Durchgang eher wenig Epoxy drauf und lass dieses länger trocknen. Dann kommen erst die nächsten Schichten mit entsprechender Trocknungsphase drauf! Die gleichen dann auch die kleinen Unebenheiten aus.

Mit dem Fön solltest Du vorrangig die Luftbläschen auf der Oberfläche platzen lassen!


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ GFT 

...........vielen Dank für die Blumen , .....bin ja auch der Meinung , das die Zuschauer wenigstens etwas lernen können !

Hier noch ein Propionat-Nachtrag :

Habe gestern fleißig gedippt , ......die Teak-Wobbler hatten viele Blasen geworfen , die ich zwischen den Dips immer wieder abgeschliffen habe , ....jetzt , ....nach 6 oder 7 Dips bin ich mit der Oberfläche zufrieden , ......nach Einkleben der Schraubösen und dem Ausbleien werde ich sie noch 2, 3 mal dippen , ......die Schaufeln kommen natürlich erst zum Schluß vor'm Grundieren 'rein .

Gut zu erkennen , das die Schlitze und Bohrungen noch freigearbeitet werden müssen , ...das geht aber wiegesagt recht zügig vonstatten .

Der Dreiteiler ist hingegen aus Pappel gedrechselt , ...bisjetzt nur 4 X gedippt , ...dieses Holz generiert so gut wie garkeine Bläschen beim dippen .

Ich habe festgestellt , das der Propionat-Pegel in meinem Dip-Glas danach um gut 1cm gesunken ist , geht also doch gut 'was an Lack weg !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung über das Propionat. #6


----------



## BronkoderBär (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, 
Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten|wavey:
Stimmt, ich habe den Epoxykleber.
Nach Recherche scheint dies wohl ein Polyesterharz zu sein.
Es stinkt fürchterlich und die Oberfläche fühlt sich etwas klebrig an.
Das bessere Epoxy ist auf Polyurethanbasis, nicht wahr?
Ich werd mal den 2k-Kleber für meine Prototypen aufbrauchen und falls ich wirklich weiter machen möchte werde ich mir das 601er holen. 

Bronko


----------



## allegoric (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Hey,
> Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten|wavey:
> Stimmt, ich habe den Epoxykleber.
> Nach Recherche scheint dies wohl ein Polyesterharz zu sein.
> ...



Du musst erst einmal den "Anfang" des Wobblerbauens überwinden! Die ersten Wobbler sind echt *******, das geht jedem so! Nach und nach bekommt man bessere Modelle hin und kniffelige Sachen wie Ausbleien, Köderlauf usw. lösen sich nach Recherche und Ausprobieren. Leider kommt man um den Zukauf von allerhand Werkzeug nicht drumrum. Ich habe mir letztens erst ein Köderrad gebastelt, weil mir der/das Topcoat von meinen Ködern nicht gefallen hat. Das Köderrad hat kaum 15 Euro gekostet (an Materialien) und nun sieht alles echt dufte aus mit dem Behnke 600er Epoxy. Da will man einfach mehr davon und dann macht das irgendwann auch richtig Spaß.
Mir fehlt nur momentan Zeit, um mein Airbrush mal richtig zu nutzen oder die schlafraubenden Köderideen endlich mal in die Tat umzusetzen (Studium und Hauptberuf geht vor). Neben dem Angeln ist das schlagartig zu einer Sucht geworden, die ich so nicht erwartet hatte. Ich wollte ursprünglich einfach etwas Geld sparen, weil mir Köder bis über 20 € einfach zu teuer sind. Mittlerweile muss ich mir aber eingestehen, dass viele Köder, gemessen an der Arbeitszeit, sogar noch deutlich mehr kosten könnten *g*.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bin zwar hier noch ein neuer den bestimmt kaum jemand kennt aber da mus ich meinen vorredner recht geben köder basteln kann zu sucht werden#h#h


----------



## diemai (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> bin zwar hier noch ein neuer den bestimmt kaum jemand kennt aber da mus ich meinen vorredner recht geben köder basteln kann zu sucht werden#h#h


 
..............sehe ich genauso , ...besonders wenn man im Bastelkeller so relativ seine Ruhe vor der bösen Welt hat!

Ich "kenne" dich , bin im Web schon einige Male über deine Veröffentlichungen "gestolpert" , ....herzlich willkommen hier !

                             Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West: Schicke nackige Wobbler!! 

@Diemai: Wiedermal tolle Arbeiten!


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @West: Schicke nackige Wobbler!!



Danke! :m Sie sind aber nicht mehr nackig

http://*ih.us/a/img201/4899/wobbs24213a.jpg

und die Produktion ist auch wieder am laufen.

http://*ih.us/a/img811/3238/wobbs26213.jpg


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ davis

...............vielen Dank !

@ west1

.............na , Hubert , ....jetzt hat es dich wohl doch wieder gepackt:q , ........die beiden Weißfische gefallen mir echt gut , ......sehen sehr realistisch aus , ...die werden's bestimmt bringen !

                         Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## Havelbanause (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*













Hier mal ein Dekor, welches ich schon lange im Kopf hatte: Peacock-Bass. Wer mal in die aktuelle Rute& Rolle schauen mag, kann die Köder da gewinnen und findet einen Artikel über mich.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schönes Dekor,da würden auch die Hechte in meinem Baggersee drauf gehen!
Würdest du noch ein paar Daten preisgeben?
Material ? Länge? Gewicht?
Und ganz wichtig,haben die durchgehende Achsen,oder sind die Hakenösen, b.z.w. die Befestigungsöse geschraubt/geklebt?
Ich gehöre zu denen, die solche Köder auch fischen würden und sie nicht
in der Vitrine "aufbahren"!

Jürgen


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Dekor, welches ich schon lange im Kopf hatte: Peacock-Bass. Wer mal in die aktuelle Rute& Rolle schauen mag, kann die Köder da gewinnen und findet einen Artikel über mich.


 
Absolut gelungene Jerks#6 , ...sehr hübsch #6, .......würd' aber aufpassen , das du wegen Eigenwerbung nicht gesperrt wirst , .....du wärst nicht der erste !

                               Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jürgen, gerne...

das Modell heißt Victim M Tail ist 14cm lang (+Tail), ca. 90g, Buchenholz. Die Edelstahlösen sind geschraubt und mit 2K verklebt...denn zum fischen sind sie da

Danke Dieter....:m


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west
Da haste die Nackedeis zum Ausgehen jetzt aber ganz fein angezogen!|supergri #6


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .............na , Hubert , ....jetzt hat es dich wohl doch wieder gepackt:q , ........die beiden Weißfische gefallen mir echt gut , ......sehen sehr realistisch aus , ...die werden's bestimmt bringen !
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Scheint so Dieter. #c
Ich hoffe doch dass sie mal nen Fisch bringen. Danke! :m



Deep Down schrieb:


> @west
> Da haste die Nackedeis zum Ausgehen jetzt aber ganz fein angezogen!|supergri #6


Danke! :m Der Anzug von den Barschen ist ein wenig zu grün geworden, was solls!


----------



## Bait-Jerker (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Havelbanause

Ich liebe Deine Jerks. 

Schöne Dekore + geiles Laufverhalten =  Viele fette Fische #a

Weiter so!


----------



## nepomuk (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich würde auf buche verzichten weil sie sehr stark arbeitet.
bringt allerdings den nötigen halt für die schrauben und lässt sich gut verarbeiten 
die oberfläche ist aber der hammer:l


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> ich würde auf buche verzichten weil sie sehr stark arbeitet.



Deshalb nehme ich Kunststoff. |supergri#h

http://img21.*ih.us/img21/8893/wobbs26213b.jpg


----------



## CarpCrakc (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nana 
Wer wollte da nicht mehr weiter machen und präsentiert hier wieder 9 neue "Rohlinge" ?!


----------



## diemai (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



nepomuk schrieb:


> ich würde auf buche verzichten weil sie sehr stark arbeitet.
> bringt allerdings den nötigen halt für die schrauben und lässt sich gut verarbeiten
> die oberfläche ist aber der hammer:l


 
..........hab' ich auch 'mal irgendwo gelesen , das Buche nicht so das absolut Gelbe wäre , ...feuchtigkeitsempfindlich und so , ......ist mir für meine mittelgroßen Köder auch zu schwer(und zu schwer zu bearbeiten) , .......zum Drechseln OK , ..aber schnitzen #c??

....hab' bis jetzt doch verhältnismäßig wenig Köder daraus gebaut .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bait-Jerker schrieb:


> @Havelbanause
> 
> Ich liebe Deine Jerks.
> 
> ...



Tausend Dank! Freut mich, dass du so begeistert bist von meinen Ködern. Viele dicke Fische weiterhin!




Wenn man Buche gut versiegelt, passiert nix. Ein wahrer Custom-Köder muss für mich einen Holzkern haben. Aber da gehen die Meinungen ja auseinander ;-) Buche ist für meine Köder das ideale Material! Wenn ich allerdings Wobbler baue nehme ich auch mal ein anders Holz.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Buche zum Schluß ordentlich einpacken!

West1 ist rückfällig geworden!|supergri


----------



## allegoric (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Tausend Dank! Freut mich, dass du so begeistert bist von meinen Ködern. Viele dicke Fische weiterhin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie versiegelst du denn? Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind?


----------



## west1 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> West1 ist rückfällig geworden!|supergri



Glaub viel mehr werd ich aber nicht machen. 

|kopfkrat höchstens mach ich noch ein oder zwei Swimbaits, von denen liegen die Teile schon über einem im Jahr liegen, fertig. |supergri


----------



## Havelbanause (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> Wie versiegelst du denn? Wenn wir schon beim Thema sind?



Mit Epoxy in mehreren Schichten.


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Mit Epoxy in mehreren Schichten.


 

...............keinerlei Imprägnierung des Rohlings ???

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich das Epoxy verdünne, dringt das Epoxy ca. 2mm ins Holz ein, dann kommen noch ein paar Schichten drüber. Bisher gab es auch nach 50-60 auf einen Köder Fischen keine Probleme|supergri


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Epoxy verdünne, dringt das Epoxy ca. 2mm ins Holz ein, dann kommen noch ein paar Schichten drüber. Bisher gab es auch nach 50-60 auf einen Köder Fischen keine Probleme|supergri


 

...........verdünntes Epoxy |bigeyes, ......hab' ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht , ....auch 'ne Idee #6, ........aber ich hab' jetzt ja mein Propionat !

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Havelbanause (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .........aber ich hab' jetzt ja mein Propionat !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



:m auch sehr gut #6


----------



## weigi (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> .......hab' heute morgen meine letzten Köder in der Wanne getestet , .....2 , 3 davon
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYG6sx4uPd4
> 
> ...


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Epoxy verdünne,



Sehr schöne Jerks geworden. Und denk dran "Priveter Tipp" sonst weg 
Wie verdünnst du denn Epoxy??? |kopfkrat


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> diemai schrieb:
> 
> 
> > .......hab' heute morgen meine letzten Köder in der Wanne getestet , .....2 , 3 davon
> ...


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kennt jemand ne Tabelle , die die Aktion bei verschiedener Schaufelstellung/größe/breite etc und der Bebleiung aufzeigt ?
Kann man eigentlich sagen , dass ein halbwegs gelungener mehrteiliger Wobbler richtig läuft ?


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne Tabelle , die die Aktion bei verschiedener Schaufelstellung/größe/breite etc und der Bebleiung aufzeigt ?
> Kann man eigentlich sagen , dass ein halbwegs gelungener mehrteiliger Wobbler richtig läuft ?


 
Die einzig diesbezügliche Referenz sind die Ausführungen in Hans Nordin's Buch , soweit ich weiß .

Eine schöne , amerikanische Seite über Wobbler , die auch ein aufschlußreiches Kapitel "crankbait dynamics" beinhaltet hatte , ist leider vor circa gut einem Jahr offline gegangen , da der private Betreiber sich die Kosten nicht mehr leisten wollte oder konnte .

............und wie meinst du das mit dem Mehrteiler , .....entweder läuft(wobbelt) er oder nicht ?

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schon klar.
Aber durch den Schnitt , müsste der doch sowieso laufen oder nicht ?


----------



## diemai (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Schon klar.
> Aber durch den Schnitt , müsste der doch sowieso laufen oder nicht ?


 
............nicht zwangsläufig , .......wenn schon das Vorderteil für sich nicht gut läuft , kann es das(die) Hinterteil(e)ja auch nicht gut bewegen , oder ?

Oder auch , ......wenn das Vorderteil für sich gerade noch so läuft(wobbelt) , könnte ein zu großes , zu schweres oder zu langes Hinterteil(es ist ja immerhin eine Art "Anhängsel" , welches mitbewegt werden muß) , die Lebendigkeit des Laufes noch weiter verringern , so das der Wob dann nur noch leicht zitternd daherkommt .

Aber meistens funzen Mehrteiler doch öfter auf Anhieb als Einteiler , .......vorausgesetzt , man beachtet , das die hinteren Segmente nicht zu lang , groß , oder schwer werden , .......falls doch , muß man mit entsprechender Schaufelstellung , Länge und Größe sowie entsprechender Position der Schnuröse genug Aktion auf's Vorderteil generieren , so das dieses das Hinterteil doch noch "mitschleppen" kann .

Der "Hawg-Wobbler" in meinem letzten Video ist so ein Beispiel , ........ein unbebleiter Einteiler mit einer solchen Lippen/Ösen-Konfiguration würde bestimmt umschlagen(siehe den Hecht-Wobbler im Video , der ist kurz davor , ....würde ich bei dem die Lippe weiter nach unten biegen , kriegt er das Rotieren , 100%ig) , ......so generiert das Vorderteil des "Hawg-Wobblers" jetzt aber genug "Kraft" , um das überlange , große Hinterteil , ...und noch sogar 'nen bremsenden Propeller , ganz gut in's wobbeln zu bringen

                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Kössi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Havelbabause, 
wirklich schicke Jerks, hab den Artikel in der Zeitschrift gelesen, interessant! So in der Art baue ich meine Köder auch, allerdings mit kleinerem Köderkarussell. |kopfkrat Tauchst du die Köder in Epoxi bei der Menge,oder pinselst du sie ein ?
Von mir mal ein paar farblich aufgefrischte Köder.


----------



## Havelbanause (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deine Köder sehen richtig gut aus

Freut mich, dass dir der Artikel gefallen hat|supergri
Ja das Köderrad ist etwas größer dimensioniert. Rund 130 Köder können sich mit einem Mal drehen.
Meine Köder sind, wie auch auf den Bildern zu sehen, alle gepinselt. Tauchen wäre nicht optimal, da sich so schneller Nasen und sonstige unschöne Stellen bilden.


----------



## Kössi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir mal einen illex Arnaud geleistet um ihn mal nachzubauen. Der macht richtig Spaß. Da kann man mit der Tauchschaufel und mit dem Blei experimentieren und er läuft immer noch. Bringt man das Blei ca. 1,5 cm hinter dem mittleren Drilling an, hat man den Originallauf - ziemlich stark ausschlagend - das Blei vor dem Drilling ergibt kürzere vibrierende Ausschläge. Das will ich beim nächsten Schwung mal mit entsprechender Tauchschaufel als Tiefläufer probieren. 
Ausserdem noch ein Belly Dog und ein Kleiner Fresta.
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind alle sehr schön geworden!#6

Was nimmst Du für Material?


----------



## weigi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen

@ Kössi
Das nenn ich mal eine gute Beschreibung. Super !! 
Vielen Dank :m

@ Carpcrank
Hast Du vielleicht so ne Tabelle über Schaufeln gesucht?

@ diemai
Ich glaube die meisten deiner Wobbler haben im Film einen schönen runden Lauf. Auf der Grafik mit einer breiten Schaufel dargestellt. Ich hatte aber den Eindruck, dass du das auch mit einer relativ schmalen Schaufel hinbekommen hast. Naja ich kann ja auch etwas rumexperimentieren.

Ach ja einen hab ich noch. Ich kann bestätigen, dass nicht alle mehrteiligen Wobbs laufen. Bis jetzt hab ich 2 gebaut der Indianer läuft super und der andere halt eben nicht. Ich vermute, dass ich im vorderen Teil zuviel Gewicht drin hatte. Mal schauen dieses WE wird es ja sonnig da kann man ja wieder mal testen.

Ich wünsch euch was.. der Frühling kommt |supergri

Gruss weigi


----------



## bafoangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Havelbanause

Mit was für einem Motor betreibst du denn dein Köderrad?

Ich hab bisher keinen Spiegelkugelmotor gefunden, der genug Dampf für mein großes Köderrad hat und dabei genug U/min. Muss mich wohl nach was anderem umschauen....

Sonst wer ne Idee, was dafür geeignet ist?


----------



## Kössi (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down,
danke, die sind aus Abachi, nur der blau/pink ist aus PU Schaum von Nepomuk.


----------



## Havelbanause (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bafo

mit einem großen Drehstrommotor:g|supergri


----------



## bafoangler (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> @ Bafo
> 
> mit einem großen Drehstrommotor:g|supergri



Ernsthaft?
Hmhmmm, wieviel Leistung hat denn das Teil?
Ich komm mit meinem "großen" Rad mit den 5W Spielzeugen natürlich nicht mehr aus, aber viel fehlt auch nicht - gute Lager verbaut, alles ausbalanciert etc. Gut, da passen nur 20 Köder bis 18cm rein, aber mit 20W würde das Teil problemlos laufen.
Der alte 5W Motor von Pollin, den ich solange versuchsweise verwenden wollte bis was passendes gefunden ist, schaffts grade so - nicht #c
Da ändert sich nach einigen Runden dann gern mal die Drehrichtung #t

Nun soll eben was mit mehr Durchzug her, aber allzu überzwerg muss es nicht sein. Die Achse lässt sich problemlos zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger antreiben.

@ All
Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------



## Havelbanause (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bafo

der Motor kann auch einen Betonmischer antreiben ;-)

Habe aber noch einen hier der von einem Torantrieb stammt, inkl Drehzahlregelung (12V). Ich denke 30-40 Köder sollte er schaffen. Den habe ich über, falls du den haben möchtest.


----------



## allegoric (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hab mir mal einen illex Arnaud geleistet um ihn mal nachzubauen. Der macht richtig Spaß. Da kann man mit der Tauchschaufel und mit dem Blei experimentieren und er läuft immer noch. Bringt man das Blei ca. 1,5 cm hinter dem mittleren Drilling an, hat man den Originallauf - ziemlich stark ausschlagend - das Blei vor dem Drilling ergibt kürzere vibrierende Ausschläge. Das will ich beim nächsten Schwung mal mit entsprechender Tauchschaufel als Tiefläufer probieren.
> Ausserdem noch ein Belly Dog und ein Kleiner Fresta.
> Gruß Kössi



Schöne Wobbler, die gefallen mir gut!!! Nehme ich als Inspiration für nächste Modelle v.a. die Färbung.


----------



## davis (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey!

So ich hab auch mal wieder was vorzeigbares fertig gestellt. 
Ist ein Projekt an dem ich jetzt eine ganze Weile getüftelt habe. Habe ihn "Snakehead" getauft. Ist ein Diver kann aber auch monoton eingekurbelt werden und läuft dann mit schönem belly shaking. 25cm lang ohne Tail.


----------



## allegoric (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WIrklich starkes Ding! Gefällt mir super und ist mal was ganz außergewöhnliches.


----------



## davis (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



allegoric schrieb:


> ...und ist mal was ganz außergewöhnliches.



Das war auch der Plan! #6

Danke!


----------



## west1 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Davis 
Dein Schlangenkopf sie Super aus! #6#6#6

Hab meine auch fertig, Länge zwischen 6,5 und  10 cm 

http://img6.*ih.us/img6/5042/wobbs2313b.jpg

http://*ih.us/a/img688/5852/wobbs2313a.jpg


----------



## davis (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert: Danke! Deine Wobbs sind auch wieder schick! Vorallem die oberen gefallen mir sehr vom Dekor!


----------



## diemai (2. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Das war auch der Plan! #6
> 
> Danke!


 

@ Davis

Der schaut so häßlich , das es schon wieder total schön ist:m!

Absolut geiles Teil , ich liebe außergewöhnliche Kunstköder#6!

@ west1

.............dann kann die Saison ja bald losgehen , Hubert , ...bei euch wird das Wetter ja sowieso immer schneller besser als bei uns#c !

Die Weißfische sind super geworden , echt realistischer Look #6.

@ weigi

............hatte gestern abend noch'n paar mehr Rohlinge aus dunklem Tropenholz(Meranti , Teak#c) getestet , ....in zwei davon konnte ich kein Blei mehr einsetzen , da sie so gerade noch aufschwammen , .....hatten allerdings 'nen guten Lauf , ...hoffentlich ändert sich das nicht mehr wesentlich nach dem Epoxieren !

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## davis (3. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diemai: Der schaut doch nicht hässlich das sind die Augen eines Killers! :q


----------



## diemai (3. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> @diemai: Der schaut doch nicht hässlich das sind die Augen eines Killers! :q


 
:q:q:q !


----------



## Deep Down (3. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Hubert
Mal wieder Klasse Wobbler erschaffen!#6

@Davis
Und auch hier noch mal REEEEEEEEEESPEKT für dieses Schaffenswerk!#6#6#6


----------



## FakeFish (5. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ein bisschen OT : was ist eigentlich mit der tackleunderground Seite los??


----------



## diemai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen OT : was ist eigentlich mit der tackleunderground Seite los??


 
............war die letzten Wochen total langsam , ....soweit ich verstanden habe , .....weil alles erstmal alles durch'n so'n Spam-Schutz durchgerattert ist , ........jetzt ist aber alles wieder OK , Geschwindigkeit der Seiten wieder normal(die Schnellsten waren's ja eh' nicht, trotzdem) .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FakeFish (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielen Dank für die Antwort,
wenn ich die HP aufrufe, sehe ich nur die oberste Zeile.
Dann einloggen, kommt der Warnhinweis und dann ist wieder nur 
die oberste Zeile zu sehen.

Gruß, Branko


----------



## diemai (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Antwort,
> wenn ich die HP aufrufe, sehe ich nur die oberste Zeile.
> Dann einloggen, kommt der Warnhinweis und dann ist wieder nur
> die oberste Zeile zu sehen.
> ...


 
Einige wenige Leute dort hatten kürzlich Ähnliches berichtet , soweit ich mich erinnern kann , ...bei den meisten funzt es aber anscheinend wieder gut , ...der Server wurde gewechselt .
Du kannst aber 'ne Beschwerde-Email schreiben an tu@tackleunderground.com , unter Vorlage deines User-namens und deiner Email -Adresse , ....da werden Sie bestimmt geholfen!

Und noch ein Wort an die |offtopic-Fetischisten , die sich hier eventuell 'rumtreiben könnten , .......vergesst nicht , das die oben genannte Seite uns hier auch , direkt oder indirekt , in unserem Hobby ein ganzes Stück weiter gebracht hat , .......dann muß so'n kleiner Abschweifer ja 'mal drin'n sein , oder ?

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## FakeFish (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ diemai hast Du absolut recht, genauso sieht es aus

Gruß, Branko


----------



## west1 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kommt zwar spät, aber es kommt!
Danke Männer! :m

Bei mir funktioniert TU einwandfrei.
Vor ein paar Wochen wars aber mal extrem langsam.



> @ west1
> 
> .............dann kann die Saison ja bald losgehen , Hubert ,


Dieter mit Kukös auf Hecht und Co erst ab 1Mai, auf Forellen im Bach eventuell schon früher.  
Hier Kann man wenigstens noch zwei drei Sätze OT schreiben ohne dass sich einer angepisst fühlt und *künstlich* aufregt!#6


----------



## Hecht 1995 (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!
Einige von euch verwenden ja Epoxyharze von Bootsservice Behnke.

Ich würde das 601er Harz nehmen und den 630er Härter. 25 Minuten sollten ja reichen.
Wie ist bei dennen das Mischverhältnis? Härter bekommt man ja weniger.
Könnt ihr ungefähr sagen wie weit man mit 500gr Harz und 325gr Härter auskommt?

Weiß nämlich nicht ob ich nicht 1kg bestellen soll.

LG Lukas





http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html


----------



## bafoangler (6. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn du nicht baust wie wild reichet die kleinere Abfüllmenge.
Große Jerks ab 15cm (ab 90g) pinsle ich 5mal, jeweils 4-6g pro Schicht macht dann ca 35 große Köder mit der kleineren Abfüllmenge.
Bei Lures mit kleinerer Oberfläche oder weiniger Schichten entsprechend mehr. 
Lieber ab und an frisches Harz kaufen. 

Das Mischungsverhältnis ist 100:65 gravimetrisch.


----------



## norwegian_sun (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo zusammen#h

ihr macht doch eure wobbler mit air-brush...hab son jungfräuliches teil da, aber leider keine anleitung#q.....mein problem ist folgendes: wieviel bar verträgt sone "lackierpistole für die puppenstube"????...will aus kostengründen meinen "großen" kompressor nutzen, einen ausgang kann ich per druckminderer regeln, hab nur angst, wenn ich zuviel bar draufhaue, das ich mit der düse versehentlich die katze erschieße|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
erwarte von dem billigteil auch keine wunder, will mich erstmal an pilkern versuchen, wo es nich so wirklich drauf ankommt.....is nur zum üben gedacht....

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Hecht 1995 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Probiers mal so zwischen 1 und 2bar. Da kannst du nichts kaputt machen. Ich habe heute mit ca. 1,5 bar gebrusht. 
Hab aber auch erst angefangen, dementsprechend sehen sie aus. 
Vielleicht mach ich noch ein Bild.

LG Lukas


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

1-3,5 bar sollten es sein!


----------



## Hecht 1995 (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier die meinen.
Für das Barschmuster muss ich mir Schablonen machen. Hab mir das etwas einfacher vorgestellt.

Die sind für die Barsche und Forellen.

http://img62.*ih.us/img62/4425/p1050213t.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

LG Lukas


----------



## diemai (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Hier die meinen.
> Für das Barschmuster muss ich mir Schablonen machen. Hab mir das etwas einfacher vorgestellt.
> 
> Die sind für die Barsche und Forellen.
> ...


 

..............sehen doch ganz passabel aus#6!

                   Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für die anstehende Forellensaison rechtzeitig schöne Köderchen gebaut!#6


----------



## weigi (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down
Und wie sehen die Forellenköder aus? |wavey:
Gruss weigi


----------



## Hecht 1995 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weigi
Er hat meine von der Vorseite gemeint.

LG Lukas


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep, so meinte ich das eigentlich!

Aber Forellenköder werde ich auch noch machen! Die werden aber wohl eher größer!


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die hilfe:vik:
is also wie bei einer großen pistole bezüglich der bar....:q
hab da noch ne frage:
verträgt so ein normaler luftschlauch fürs aquarium die 3,5 bar |kopfkrat oder muß ich teuren gewebeschlauch kaufen?#q Mein budget is leider nicht so groß #c, daher benutze ich auch den vorhandenen "großen" kompressor...für den anschluß an die normale schnellkupplung friemel ich mir ein adapter-teil zusammen, da der anschluß ja wesentlich größer vom durchmesser her ist als der schlauch...hab schon fertige kupplungs-stücke gesehen, aber irgendwie doch recht teuer..|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes...für son bisschen messing MS58.....und is ja nur für den eigenbedarf...

gruß mirko#h


----------



## weigi (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hecht 1995 und Deep Down
Danke jetzt hab ich's auch kapiert. Und ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass wiedermal was geniales von Deep Down kommt 

Übrigens kann mir jemand sagen, wie man einen Twister an einem Wobbler anbringt? Ich meinte mal was gesehen zu haben dass das einer mit einer Spirale gemacht hat.

Gruss weigi


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@weigi
Heute ist nicht aller Tage......!|supergri

@norwegian_sun
Zum Airbrushen gibt es so einen klaren Schlauch sogar zu kaufen! Wenn Du die Anschlüße dicht bekommst, wird es wohl gehen!


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@norwegian_sun
Zum Airbrushen gibt es so einen klaren Schlauch sogar zu kaufen! Wenn Du die Anschlüße dicht bekommst, wird es wohl gehen![/QUOTE]

dicht bekomm ich das auf alle fälle, mir gehts nur darum, ob der schlauch vom aquarium (1 meter 50 cent) das aushält...#c

gruß mikro#h


----------



## west1 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Probiers, entweder es geht oder 50 cent sind am .... #c


----------



## diemai (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> @ Hecht 1995 und Deep Down
> Danke jetzt hab ich's auch kapiert. Und ich hab mich schon gefreut, dass wiedermal was geniales von Deep Down kommt
> 
> Übrigens kann mir jemand sagen, wie man einen Twister an einem Wobbler anbringt? Ich meinte mal was gesehen zu haben dass das einer mit einer Spirale gemacht hat.
> ...


 
Spirale ist einfacher zu bauen , ....'ne Bohrung mit Quersplint hält besser , ist aber aufwändiger zu fertigen und geht auch nur , wenn das Schwanzende entsprechen dick ausfällt .

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/gallery/image/3516-pike-size-robo-mouse/


                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hecht 1995 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai
Geht bei dir die Tackleunderground Seite?

LG Lukas


----------



## diemai (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> @Diemai
> Geht bei dir die Tackleunderground Seite?
> 
> LG Lukas


 
Ja , ...null problemo , .....ich benutze Internet Explorer .

.....es hat da jemand geschrieben , das es mit Google Chrome eventuell Probleme gibt(wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe , bzw. er sich richtig ausgedrückt hat) .

Man kann die Bilder und Texte auch sehen , wenn man dort nicht angemeldet ist , ...war jedenfalls früher so .

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Probiers, entweder es geht oder 50 cent sind am .... #c


..*lach*..wollte wissen, ob schon jemand erfahrung damit hat....


----------



## donak (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Man kann die Bilder und Texte auch sehen , wenn man dort nicht angemeldet ist , ...war jedenfalls früher so .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ist auch immer noch so, bin nicht angemeldet, kann aber alles sehen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Deep Down (8. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



norwegian_sun schrieb:


> ..*lach*..wollte wissen, ob schon jemand erfahrung damit hat....



Ja, geht (zur Not)!


----------



## weigi (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke diesmal

Ps: sollte es Probleme mit der Webseite geben zb. Tackleunderground.com hilft es oft, wenn man die Cookies vom Browser löscht. In Cookies werden anmeldeInformationen gespeichert. Grundsätzlich ist es immer mal ratsam auch den temporären Bereich zu löschen.
Die Webseite läuft. Aber durch den Serverwechsel bei tackleunderground,, könntest du noch Logininformationen im Cookie haben deswegen.

Gruss weigi


----------



## weigi (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wollte sagen 
Danke diemai


----------



## west1 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



norwegian_sun schrieb:


> ..*lach*..wollte wissen, ob schon jemand erfahrung damit hat....



Einer sagt es geht, der andere, lass es ist Schrott kauf dir was richtiges usw....

Wenn ich jedesmal wenn ich was vor hatte, egal obs jetzt ums angeln , Köder bauen, Bleigießen und Formen bauen, oder im Beruf, vorher gefragt hätte, geht oder funktioniert das, wäre mir einiges entgangen....  
Ich probiere es selbst auch ohne die Meinung von anderen und bin bisher ganz gut gefahren damit. 

Wer aber andere Meinungen braucht, darf ruhig weiter nach Erfahrungen fragen. :g


----------



## diemai (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Einer sagt es geht, der andere, lass es ist Schrott kauf dir was richtiges usw....
> 
> Wenn ich jedesmal wenn ich was vor hatte, egal obs jetzt ums angeln , Köder bauen, Bleigießen und Formen bauen, oder im Beruf, vorher gefragt hätte, geht oder funktioniert das, wäre mir einiges entgangen....
> Ich probiere es selbst auch ohne die Meinung von anderen und bin bisher ganz gut gefahren damit.
> ...


 
|good:|good:|good:

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen , Hubert #6!

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim Hängerlösen aus überhängenden Ästen am Bach kam mir heute ein Wobbler mit abgebrochener Lexan Tauchschaufel entgegen geflogen. 
Einen kurzen Lexanstreifen habe ich zum testen schon zum Kreis und wieder zurück in die gerade gebogen ohne dass das Zeugs gebrochen ist, anscheinend bricht auch Lexan unter ungünstigen Verhältnissen. :c


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab vor n paar Tagen nen neuen Wobbler fertig gestellt 
Hab das Schaufelproblem nun behoben.
War doch um einiges zu lang , sodass ich ganz gut was wegschleifen musst.


----------



## Hecht 1995 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab heute den nächsten fast fertig gemacht, fehlt nur noch das Finish. Und das Epoxy ist bestellt, sollte hoffentlich nächste Woche kommen.

Diesen Wobbler hab ich mit so einem Aluklebeband beklebt, gibt einen sehr schönen Effekt.

http://img22.*ih.us/img22/8601/p1050224k.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us

LG Lukas


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jeweils schicke Teile geworden!#6

@CarpCrakc
Mit der Schaufel bereits getestet?

@Hecht1995
Der sieht transparent mit nem Knicklicht drinne aus und nicht mit Aluklebeband! Wie kommt dieser Effekt zustande?|bigeyes


----------



## Hecht 1995 (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist ja geil! Den Effekt mit dem Aluband sieht man auf dem Bild gar nicht. Da hab ich einfach nochmal mit Gelb darüber gebrusht. Auf dem dunklen Untergrund hat das Gelb eher eine Neonfarbe.

LG Lukas


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jeweils schicke Teile geworden!#6
> 
> @CarpCrakc
> Mit der Schaufel bereits getestet?



Ganze 4 mal , bevor ich lakciert hab 
Läuft jetzt perfekt , flankt sogar ab und zu :m


----------



## diemai (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ west1

Hubert , ...hattest du den schon länger im Einsatz ?

Könnte eventuell eine Veränderung des Material durch UV-Strahlung die Ursache sein ?

.....hatte glaub'ich schon 'mal auf TU gelesen , das es auch bei Polycarbonat keine 100%ige Bruchsicherheit gibt .

Allerdings , ...so wie die Nase aussieht , mußtest du den Köder anscheinend auch richtig hart 'rannehmen .

@ CarpCrakc

...............und jetzt läuft er gut , oder ?

.......'n ganz schönen Panzer hast du dem aber verpaßt#6!

@ Hecht1995

.........hast du das Klebeband auf'm Rücken nicht geglättet , ...das sieht mir irgendwie so faltig aus ?

Das Farbdesign ist aber echt schön geworden .

                   Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ CarpCrakc
> 
> ...............und jetzt läuft er gut , oder ?
> 
> ...



Er läuft wie der original 
Wie meinste das mit dem Panzer ? ^^


----------



## diemai (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Er läuft wie der original
> Wie meinste das mit dem Panzer ? ^^


 
..............den super-dicken Abschlußlack #6!

                                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..............den super-dicken Abschlußlack #6!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Positiv oder Negativ ? |supergri


----------



## diemai (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Positiv oder Negativ ? |supergri


 
...........natürlich positiv#6 !

                        Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (9. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ...........natürlich positiv#6 !
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



:vik:
Der letzte hat zu wenig abbekommen und es gab hässliche Löcher bzw. Epoxyinseln.
Deswegen hat der jetzt mal n bissle mehr bekommen , außerdem soll der , nach der ganzen Arbeit n bissle halten


----------



## west1 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dieter er war ein paar mal im See im Einsatz und gestern das erste mal im Bach. Im Bach gabs ein paar Grundkontakte und anschließend dann ne Astgabel.
Ganz so hart musste ich ihn nicht rannehmen, ein paar Rutenschläge genügten dass er mir entgegen kam.  Die Nase ist noch in Ordnung das sind nur Farb und Epoxreste auf dem Bild.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Dieter er war ein paar mal im See im Einsatz und gestern das erste mal im Bach. Im Bach gabs ein paar Grundkontakte und anschließend dann ne Astgabel.
> Ganz so hart musste ich ihn nicht rannehmen, ein paar Rutenschläge genügten dass er mir entgegen kam. Die Nase ist noch in Ordnung das sind nur Farb und Epoxreste auf dem Bild.


 
................komisch ist's ja schon , .......passiert aber bei gekauften Wobblern ja auch gelegentlich !

Aber den Wobbler bekommt man mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl (ausfräsen der Schaufelreste mit'm Dremel) ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder repariert .

                  Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> Aber den Wobbler bekommt man mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl  ja höchstwahrscheinlich auch wieder repariert .
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Ist schon erledigt Dieter,, ging ganz gut auch ohne Dremel.


----------



## diemai (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ist schon erledigt Dieter,, ging ganz gut auch ohne Dremel.


 
............has'te einfach 'mal Zahnarzt gespielt , oder ?

                          Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## west1 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ............has'te einfach 'mal Zahnarzt gespielt , oder ?
> 
> Gruß , Dieter#h



Man(n), muss sich nur zu helfen wissen! :q#6


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

moin moin alle zusammen,

das Köderrad hat mal wieder ein paar Jerks ausgespuckt...
Das sind jetzt auch erstmal die letzten für dieses Frühjahr. Jetzt werden noch ein zwei Schleppwobbler gebaut und dann gehts hoffentlich erstmal wieder Angeln!!!


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein paar!


----------



## CarpCrakc (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> moin moin alle zusammen,
> 
> das Köderrad hat mal wieder ein paar Jerks ausgespuckt...
> Das sind jetzt auch erstmal die letzten für dieses Frühjahr. Jetzt werden noch ein zwei Schleppwobbler gebaut und dann gehts hoffentlich erstmal wieder Angeln!!!



Ich hab deinen Name auf der Aktualisierungsliste gelesen und mich von da an auf deine Bilder gefreut 
Wo machst du eiegntlich deine Bilder ?
Tolle Wobbler #r


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nochwelche...


----------



## diemai (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ hechtschreck88

.................die Ideen zu verschiedenen Farbdesigns scheinen dir nicht auszugehen , .......super#6#6#6!

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@CarpCrack danke für dein Lob, freut mich wenn sie dir gefallen...
Die Bilder hab ich an meinem Hausgewässer (Edersee) am Ufer gemacht, da lag so ein schönes Stück Treibholz rum das war perfeckt für die Fotos geeignet...


----------



## CarpCrakc (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> @CarpCrack danke für dein Lob, freut mich wenn sie dir gefallen...
> Die Bilder hab ich an meinem Hausgewässer (Edersee) am Ufer gemacht, da lag so ein schönes Stück Treibholz rum das war perfeckt für die Fotos geeignet...



Wenn ich in den Sommerferien an Edersee komm, geh ich dich mal besuchen


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Diemai Danke, ja das mit den farben das kommt einfach so beim Sprayen aber irendwann hat man sein kreatives Limit erreicht|uhoh:

aber da sich dieser Punkt meistens mit dem Schonzeitende überschneidet kann man sich zum Glück beim angeln gleich wieder neue Inspirationen holen :m


----------



## hechtschreck88 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ CarpCrack gerne, meld dich einfach wenns soweit is...


----------



## Deep Down (10. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, da haste ja mal wieder alles gegeben! Toll! Besonders das Kiemendesign beim Zander find ich cool!#6


----------



## GFT (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super!
Alle klasse geworden.
Deep Down hat recht, die Kiemen sind echt der Hammer#6


----------



## donak (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt tolle Köder! Super Farbgebungen!


----------



## CarpCrakc (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@hechtschreck88 : wie lange sprühst du schon mit Airbrush ?
Wäre es möglich , dass du einen kleinen Film über das Laufverhalten deiner Kunstwerke drehst ?


----------



## Deep Down (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach, ne neue Form hab ich auch mal probiert!


----------



## FakeFish (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down ich mag dein Kiemen-Design 
und die neue Form sieht auch Spitze aus.:m:l

Gruß, Branko


----------



## BronkoderBär (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
läuft der Jerk auf deinem Profilbild auch wenn man ihn bur einholt?

Auf was muss man achten um auch beim Einholen Aktion zu erhalten?

Gruß Bronko


----------



## Havelbanause (11. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hut ab Hechtschreck! Sehr coole Köder, damit hast schon ein gehobenes Niveau erreicht...#6

Anbei mal was Buntes von mir...


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FakeFish schrieb:


> @ Deep Down ich mag dein Kiemen-Design



Danke, Danke, freut mich! Ich hab dann mit dem Kiemendesign bei den Kois noch ein bisschen gespielt!

Die sind jetzt schon frisch aufgetackelt!


























@Bronkoder Bär
Jerks kann man natürlich auch einfach einleiern, das wird ihnen aber eigentlich nicht gerecht! Diese Köder muss man "rucken"!


----------



## diemai (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down , @ HavelBanause

..........Jerkbaits in absoluter Perfektion#6#6#6 !

                  Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Frosch38 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich sehr schöne Jerks wurden wieder gebaut.


----------



## STORM_2012 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich schöne jerks da bin ich voll neidisch

Ich will das auch können|rolleyes


----------



## hechtschreck88 (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down und Havelbanause:
Donnerwetter also da habt ihr aber einen rausgehauen... immer wieder schön anzusehen wenn Dekors richtig aufwändig gestaltet werden, super ...:m
@ Deep Down: 
wie hast du diese Marmorierung hinbekommen? das sieht richtig geil aus!


----------



## Deep Down (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, ich freu mich wirklich über den Zuspruch und das motiviert zum weiter frickeln!



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> @ Deep Down:
> wie hast du diese Marmorierung hinbekommen? das sieht richtig geil aus!



Ich wollte einfach mal was anderes versuchen. Crappie ist schon mächtig abgedroschen und das allgegenwärtige Gitternetz in den Varianten auch! Deshalb hab ich einfach ein grobes Flies genommen. Farbe drüber und anschliessend hab ich |bigeyes gemacht! Das nichtahnende Durchstöbern der Bastelabteilungen bringt einen auf solche Ideen!


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich weiß ja nicht wer hier Facebook hat, aber da gibts auch nette Anregungen und Bilder vom Wobblerbau. https://www.facebook.com/groups/259922284134314/305283759598166/?notif_t=group_comment
Die nicht mehr ganz so junge Generation möge es mir verzeihen.


----------



## CarpCrakc (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down und Havelbanause :
Ich beiß mir schon wieder in die Tischkante vor Neid 
Respekt#r#r#r
Ich sollte mir langsam wirklich ein Airbrushset zulegen.
Dein Koi und der "Karpfen" mit den Strichen find ich am geilsten :m


----------



## Kössi (12. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep down, tolle jerks #6 Wie hast du denn das braune Dekor mit den Streifen hingezaubert? |kopfkrat Gruß Kössi


----------



## diemai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , Leute , .......

wen's interessiert :

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3843981&postcount=41

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@CarpCrack und Kössi
Danke!#6

@diemai
Danke, die Seiten sind ein Supertipp!#6


----------



## diemai (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @CarpCrack und Kössi
> Danke!#6
> 
> @diemai
> Danke, die Seiten sind ein Supertipp!#6


 
.........gern geschehen , .......falls jemand mit den finnischen Shops Kontakt aufnehmen und/oder dort bestellen sollte , könnte derjenige hier bitte 'mal 'ne Info raushauen , ob die überhaupt in's Ausland versenden , über Vesandkosten , Zahlungsmöglichkeiten , usw .......ich brauche von dort , jedenfalls im Moment , nix , ......würde aber eventuell irgendwann 'mal 'was bestellen wollen .

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## weigi (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Jungs

@ Hecht, Deep, Havel
Hammerteile die ihr da wiedermal kreiert habt. Respekt!
Vielen Dank fürs zeigen. Das gibt mir wieder neue Ideen zum ausprobieren |supergri.

@ Deep Down wie tief laufen deine Wobbler? wie zB. der auf deinem Avatar?

Gruss weigi


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Merci!
Wie tief die Jerkbaits laufen? Das hängt davon ab, ob ich ihn schwimmend, sinkend oder schwebend haben will! Entsprechend wird er bebleit! Der auf dem Avatar schwebt!


----------



## FakeFish (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Merci!
> Wie tief die Jerkbaits laufen? Das hängt davon ab, ob ich ihn schwimmend, sinkend oder schwebend haben will! Entsprechend wird er bebleit! Der auf dem Avatar schwebt!



Das sieht man doch, sonst wäre er entweder am unteren Bildrand
also sinkend und am oberen Bildrand halt schwimmend, ist doch ganz klar.:q

Gruß, Branko


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was red ich auch, das Bild spricht tatsächlich für sich!|supergri


----------



## weigi (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja liebe Freunde
... ich frag mal anders :g. Wieviel Blei haust Du da rein, dass der sich noch gscheit bewegt?

Gruss weigi


----------



## bafoangler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei einem Jerk aus Holz lässt sich das nie generell gültig beantworten.
Je nach Dichte des Materials bekommt ein Jerk mit gleichem Volumen unterschiedlich viel Blei ab.
Ich hatte schon gleich große Köder aus demselben Brett gefertigt, in den einen mussten 8g Blei und in den anderen 20g für ein identisches Sinkverhalten.
Da hilft nur ausprobieren individuell an jedem Rohling oder auf ein homogenes Material wie Hartschaum zurückgreifen.


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Bei einem Jerk aus Holz lässt sich das nie generell gültig beantworten.
> Je nach Dichte des Materials bekommt ein Jerk mit gleichem Volumen unterschiedlich viel Blei ab.
> Ich hatte schon gleich große Köder aus demselben Brett gefertigt, in den einen mussten 8g Blei und in den anderen 20g für ein identisches Sinkverhalten.
> Da hilft nur ausprobieren individuell an jedem Rohling oder auf ein homogenes Material wie Hartschaum zurückgreifen.



Genau so ist es! Da bringen auch irgendwelche Berechnungsformeln nichts, zu mal man den Köder auch in der Waage austarieren muss!
Ich bleie die immer mit sämtlichen Ösen, schweren Sprengringen und einer Nr. fetteren Drillingen so aus, dass sie ganz knapp unter/an der Oberfläche hängen! Nach dem Epoxieren und Auftackeln mit den "regulären" Sprengringen und Drilligen ergibt dies im Wesentlichen ein schwebendes Verhalten!


----------



## weigi (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey danke für die Infos.
Ja da habt ihr recht. Ein bisschen probieren muss man halt immer.
Mich hats halt nur interessiert, weil ja keine Tauschschaufel vorhanden ist, welche das Schwimm und Tauchverhalten beeinflussen. Mit genügend Blei gehts natürlich auch in die Tiefe, was allerdings nicht soooo positiv für die Aktion ist. Aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal so eine Form ausprobieren. Nach dem Motto versuch macht klug .

Gruss weigi


----------



## bafoangler (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du schon einmal einen Jerkbait gefischt?

Im übrigen gibt es einige Hardbaittypen, die ohne Tauchschaufel prima zurechtkommen ;-)
Da zu nennen wären zb neben den Jerks noch Lipless Cranks oder Swimbaits....



weigi schrieb:


> Mit genügend Blei gehts natürlich auch in die  Tiefe, was allerdings nicht soooo positiv für die Aktion ist.



Doch, allerdings.
Die Positionierung des Bleis im Jerk wirkt sich essenziell auf das Laufverhalten aus.


----------



## diemai (14. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> Hey danke für die Infos.
> Ja da habt ihr recht. Ein bisschen probieren muss man halt immer.
> Mich hats halt nur interessiert, weil ja keine Tauschschaufel vorhanden ist, welche das Schwimm und Tauchverhalten beeinflussen. Mit genügend Blei gehts natürlich auch in die Tiefe, was allerdings nicht soooo positiv für die Aktion ist. Aber vielleicht sollte ich einfach mal so eine Form ausprobieren. Nach dem Motto versuch macht klug .
> 
> Gruss weigi


 
Blei ist auch nicht alles , .......man sollte das Material auch an das Körpervolumen des Köders anpassen , .......z. B. ein 8cm Wobbler aus z. B. Buche wird auch ohne Blei wohl schon sinken und man ist jeglicher Austrimm-Möglichkeiten beraubt , .......andererseits wird ein voluminöser 20cm Wobbler oder Jerkbait aus Balsa oder PUR Hartschaum so viel Blei benötigen , das das garnicht alles 'reinpaßt , nur um nicht wie verhext "an der Oberfläche kleben zu bleiben:q"!

Hatte vor Jahren 'mal einen 16cm Balsa-Wobblerrohling bekommen , ähnlich eines "Nils Master Invincible" , ...das sollte ein Tieftaucher werden , .....nachdem ich genug Blei am Bauch 'rangepappt hatte , so das ich mit dem Restauftrieb zufrieden war , tauchte das Teil zwar in der Wanne steil ab , wobbelte aber Null , ........der ganze Ballast wirkte wie das Kielgewicht einer Segeljolle !

Erst nachdem ich ca. 1/3 der gesamten Bleimenge am Nacken/Rücken angebracht hatte , tauchte und wobbelte er zufriedenstellend und ich setzte den Ballast endgültig ein .

Nach Fertigstellung lief er tippitoppi auf ca. 4,5 m .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Hecht 1995 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die nächsten zwei sind fast fertig.

http://img542.*ih.us/img542/7873/p1050239i.jpg

LG Lukas


----------



## Deep Down (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gefallen mir gut!#6
Schöne hohe Flanken!
Wie groß sind die denn?
Abgeklebt oder mit ner Schablone gesprüht?


----------



## hechtschreck88 (15. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin, 

ich hab grade Post von Peter Parker bekommen...


----------



## donak (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab grade Post von Peter Parker bekommen...



Gefällt mir dein Spidey Look!


----------



## diemai (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



hechtschreck88 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich hab grade Post von Peter Parker bekommen...


 

..............haha , ....dann kanns'te ja gleich 'n (Spinnen)Netz 'reinwerfen!

Coole Idee , tolle Ausführung#6 ,....aber gehen Hechte auch in's Kino?

@ Hecht 1995

.....ich finde es immer wieder interessant , mehrere Wobbels gleicher Körperform zu bauen , diese aber mit verschiedenen Schaufeln und Schnurösenpositionen zu versehen , .....so lernt man 'ne Menge über das Laufverhalten von Wobblern , finde ich , ......habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon einige Male gemacht !

                     Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

....nun noch ne Spiderwire und los gehts!#6


----------



## nepomuk (16. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich biete mal wieder PU- Reste an, 20mm dick, Maße variieren.
2Kg für 20.- €.
Anflüstern und los gehts :m


----------



## Pudel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine neuen Jerks haben vor ein paar Stunden die 2te Schicht Epoxi bekommen! Vor der 3 Schicht werd ich Bilder machen! 
:vik:

Die nächsten Modelle werd ich mal mit ner Tauchschaufel versehen Bin gespannt wie die dann laufen! 

Ich hab im Internet ne Vorlage gefunden bei der einige Tauchschaufen ab gebildet sind
im Prinzip ist die Form doch egal es kommt doch auf die Stellung der schaufen an?!

Je flacher sie steht desto tiefer läuft er.
Doch was hat es mit den verschiedenen formen auf sich??

Grüße
Oli

Ps: hier noch der Link

http://www.deranglerundmehr.de/Seite15.htm


----------



## diemai (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Ich hab im Internet ne Vorlage gefunden bei der einige Tauchschaufen ab gebildet sind
> im Prinzip ist die Form doch egal es kommt doch auf die Stellung der schaufen an?!


 
................das ist die Homepage von unserem geschätzen User "west1":q !

Wenn die Schaufelform egal wäre , .....warum denn glaubst du , das es so viele unterschiedlichen Schaufelformen gibt ?

Diese haben , ...neben Körperform , Auftrieb , Bebleiung , Stellung der Schnuröse , etc. , etc........auch ihren Einfluß auf die Aktion eines Wobblers , ....und nicht nur der Winkel der Schaufel .

Baue einfach 'mal drei, vier Wobbler mit gleichem Körper und versehe sie mit verschiedenen Schaufeln , Schaufelwinkeln und Schnurösenpositionen , ..dann wirst du sehen , das die Unterschiede im Laufverhalten immens sein können .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja die Seite ist echt gut gefällt mir! #6

Das werd ich machen mit gleichen rohlingen verschiedene schaufelformen bin gespannt was raus kommt! 
werd auch versuchen alle köder vom Gewicht her erst mal gleich zu machen wenns irgendwie geht damit ich sehen kann was besser läuft!


----------



## west1 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Das werd ich machen mit gleichen rohlingen verschiedene schaufelformen bin gespannt was raus kommt!



Wenn dann das oder das dabei raus kommt, denk an das.



diemai schrieb:


> Baue einfach 'mal drei, vier Wobbler mit gleichem Körper *und versehe sie mit verschiedenen Schaufeln , Schaufelwinkeln und Schnurösenpositionen , *..dann wirst du sehen , das die Unterschiede im Laufverhalten immens sein können .


----------



## Pudel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke west für die Videos!
Das hat mir schon viel weiter geholfen! 
ind den lauf mit der ovalen schaufen spitze werd das als erstes versuchen! 

Was kann denn schief gelaufen sein wenn sich der Wobbler unter wasser im kreis dreht??
mein erster versuch ( vor nem halben Jahr) lief in den ersten metern gut doch dann fing er an sich im kreis zu drehen??


----------



## Pudel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kennt ihr dieses Video schon??
Find ich echt gelungen!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZm5Cl3v_sM&list=UU3eSNZssiYSx6i49fcpgpaQ&index=1


----------



## diemai (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Danke west für die Videos!
> Das hat mir schon viel weiter geholfen!
> ind den lauf mit der ovalen schaufen spitze werd das als erstes versuchen!
> 
> ...


 
Zu viel Anströmung auf der Lippe , so das Bauchballast oder Auftrieb am Rücken das seitliche Wegkippen nicht mehr entgegengesetzt ausgleichen kann . 

Mögliche Abhilfe :

-Veränderung des Schaufelwinkels(mehr nach vorne weisend)

 -Verkleinerung der Fläche der Schaufel(meistens kürzen , aber auch schmälern oder vorne spitz zulaufen lassen) .

-Verlagerung der Schnuröse

-Mehr Ballast im Bauch

Immer zunächst nur EINE Maßnahme durchführen und danach wieder testen , ........oft , ...aber nicht immer , ...kann man den Wobbel so doch noch zum Laufen bringen .

Ohne ein Foto des betreffenden Köders kann man aber nix Genaueres sagen .

                       Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Pudel (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Foto kann ich von dem keins mehr machen hab mich so darüber aufgeregt dass ich ihn in die Tonne gekickt habe! 

Hab dann beschlossen nur noch jerks zu bauen was auch von anfang an gut geklappt hat! 

Doch ich hab mich wieder beruhigt und nun versuch ich es auf ein neues!! Denke dass ich nächste Woche soweit bin um ein paar Bildchen ein zu stellen!


----------



## diemai (17. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Kennt ihr dieses Video schon??
> Find ich echt gelungen!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZm5Cl3v_sM&list=UU3eSNZssiYSx6i49fcpgpaQ&index=1


 

Kannte ich noch nicht , ....ich kenne "Vodkaman" aber vom Tackleunderground , ......ein englischer Köderbastler , ansässig in Singapur .

Wir haben seinen Theorien und Erkenntnissen dort schon viel zu verdanken .

@ all

Hier 'mal meine neuesten Wobbels , .......nebst einigen Teilen vom letzten Mal , an denen ich noch etwas 'rumspielen mußte sowie zwei Rohlingen , die jetzt nocht weiterverarbeitet werden müssen .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hva94Fo0dSM

                          Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## BafoFlaxer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey jungs ich bin neu dabei und hab den blog hier bisschen verfolgt und muss sagen hier sind echt sau geile selbstgebaute wobbler dabei hut hab!!  
ich hab auch welche gemacht und würde mal wissen was ihr davon haltet weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich alles so "richtig" gemacht habe... wäre nett wenn ihr mir ne rückmeldung geben könntet. =)
der wobbler ist noch ein rohling und ohne farbe und fürs bachforellenangeln im bach gedacht...
wegen der tauchtiefe bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, also wie die tauschaufel sitzen muss.


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BafoFlaxer schrieb:


> hey jungs ich bin neu dabei und hab den blog hier bisschen verfolgt und muss sagen hier sind echt sau geile selbstgebaute wobbler dabei hut hab!!
> ich hab auch welche gemacht und würde mal wissen was ihr davon haltet weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich alles so "richtig" gemacht habe... wäre nett wenn ihr mir ne rückmeldung geben könntet. =)
> der wobbler ist noch ein rohling und ohne farbe und fürs bachforellenangeln im bach gedacht...
> wegen der tauchtiefe bin ich mir auch nicht so sicher, also wie die tauschaufel sitzen muss.



Der Wobbler ist noch nicht bebleit oder ?
Wie groß ist er denn ?


----------



## BafoFlaxer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der wobbler ist 6,0cm lang...
nein bebleit hab ich ihn noch nicht, er wiegt bis jetzt etwa 3g!

Gruß BafoFlaxer


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Diemai
Mal wieder nette Dekore! Manche sind weiblich, oder? Die haben Wimpern!
Das Froschdesign gefällt!

Auf dem Video gefallen mir die länglichen Wobbler vom Laufverhalten bestens!#6

@bafoflaxer
Schon mal gar nicht schlecht! Die Ösen könnte man aus dünneren Draht machen! Blei das Teil mal aus und berichte, ob das Teil auch läuft! Erst wenn der Lauf stimmt, fängste an zu lackieren!


----------



## BafoFlaxer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay mache ich =) probiere ihn morgen aus...
hatte leider keinen dünneren draht, ist glaub ich ein 1,5mm draht!!
der nächste wird dünner!!


----------



## diemai (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BafoFlaxer schrieb:


> okay mache ich =) probiere ihn morgen aus...
> hatte leider keinen dünneren draht, ist glaub ich ein 1,5mm draht!!
> der nächste wird dünner!!


 
Die Schnuröse sollte auch vertikal , nicht horizontal , montiert werden , ......sonst kannst du den Geradeauslauf nicht einstellen .

Herzlich wilkommen im Thread , .......Gruß , diemai#h

@ Deep Down

Dankeschön , .......mit den betörenden Blicken verführen sie hoffentlich die Hechte!

                Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> @ Deep Down
> 
> Dankeschön , .......mit den betörenden Blicken verführen sie hoffentlich die Hechte!
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Hoffentlich aber nicht nur Männecken!

So ein Froschwob dürfte doch auch gut als "Kugel" an der Oberfläche kommen!


----------



## BafoFlaxer (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay danke für den tipp


----------



## diemai (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Hoffentlich aber nicht nur Männecken!
> 
> So ein Froschwob dürfte doch auch gut als "Kugel" an der Oberfläche kommen!


 
..........hab' gerade einen Frosch-Popper unter'm Messer !

 Ich hatte neulich 'n Video mit so'nem Frosch gesehen , .....der hatte Gummifransen von 'ner Schürze hinten quer drin'n(Ferkelfahnder halt's Maul|supergri) , die sahen von der Bewegung her echt geil aus , wie Froschbeine ,  ...will das auch 'mal probieren .

                    Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weiß jemand , wie ich Stahlkugeln in nen Popper krieg ?
Der Länge nach aufschneiden und dann den Hohlraum einfräsen und mit den Kugeln füllen , oder doch bohren ?
Quer bringt es mir ja nichts.
Hab da was für Leute , die Spaß am bemalen haben 
http://bustinbassbaits.com/programs...t&sortasc=asc&operator=&startprice=&endprice=


----------



## Deep Down (18. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diemai schrieb:


> ..........hab' gerade einen Frosch-Popper unter'm Messer !
> 
> Ich hatte neulich 'n Video mit so'nem Frosch gesehen , .....der hatte Gummifransen von 'ner Schürze hinten quer drin'n(Ferkelfahnder halt's Maul|supergri) , die sahen von der Bewegung her echt geil aus , wie Froschbeine ,  ...will das auch 'mal probieren .
> 
> Gruß , diemai#h



Ich glaub, ich frickel demnächst mal nen FroschJerk auf Basis eines meiner Rohlinge zusammen, der extrem die Oberfläche anschneidet! Denn muss ich fürs Kraut hinkriegen!


----------



## diemai (19. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Weiß jemand , wie ich Stahlkugeln in nen Popper krieg ?
> Der Länge nach aufschneiden und dann den Hohlraum einfräsen und mit den Kugeln füllen , oder doch bohren ?
> Quer bringt es mir ja nichts.
> Hab da was für Leute , die Spaß am bemalen haben
> http://bustinbassbaits.com/programs...t&sortasc=asc&operator=&startprice=&endprice=


 
Geht beides , allerdings muß man dabei aufpassen , das kein Klebstoff in die Kammer läuft , ...sonst hat es sich ausgekugelt!

Von daher würde ich die Längsbohrung favorisieren , .......allerdings hat man dann auch Probleme mit den Hakenösen , .....was ich aber auch gelöst habe .

Hier eines meiner Videos zu dem Thema :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sgLxI7L_qU

Warum willst du überhaupt Kugeln in deinem Popper haben , .....auch wegen besseren Wurfeigenschaften ?

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## BafoFlaxer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey,
Konnte meinen Wobbler heute noch nicht testen, bezüglich des Testberichts  hab ihn erst mal mit Leinenöl überzogen, das muss jetzt erst einziehen denke aber das ich ihn bald testen kann!!
Bezüglich der Bebleiung: habe den Wobbler mal gewogen und er wiegt etwa 3g ich denke mal viel Blei werde ich nicht brauchen   
oder meint ihr ich brauche unbedingt Blei??   |kopfkrat

Gruß & Petri Daniel  

__________________________________________________________________________

Team fishing, is the best...!  

www.allrounders-fishing.jimdo.com


----------



## Kössi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



 

 

 


Carp Crak
 So hab ich das mal bei nem Belly Dog realisiert, also ausgefräst und aus 2 Teilen. Für einen Popper hast du wahrscheinlich nicht so viel Material zur Verfügung. Ich habe auch schon schräg einen Kanal eingebohrt. Allerdings wird das um so schwieriger je kleiner die Köder werden.


----------



## Kössi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war letztens bei Max Bahr und habe bei der Suche nach Aluprofilen diese Metallgitter gefunden. Daraus lässt sich ein super Schuppenmuster fertigen. Habs bisher auch immer geritzt, aber ich find die Form kommt den Fischschuppen sehr nah.  Gruß Kössi


----------



## apollo2233 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

tolle wobbler hier... 

Könnt Ihr mir guten airbrush Farbe /Hersteller/ vorschlagen?

Mfg
Csaba
http://hungarian-kayakfishing.blogspot.hu/


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



apollo2233 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> tolle wobbler hier...
> 
> ...



Createx Classic für größere Düsengröße,
Createx AutoAir für alles, auch Details mit kleineren Düsen (ist aber auch die teuerste Farbe)


----------



## apollo2233 (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Bulettenbär

Danke für die schnelle Info! #6

Werde ma nachsehen...

MfG
Csaba

http://hungarian-kayakfishing.blogspot.hu/


----------



## diemai (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BafoFlaxer schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> Bezüglich der Bebleiung: habe den Wobbler mal gewogen und er wiegt etwa 3g ich denke mal viel Blei werde ich nicht brauchen
> oder meint ihr ich brauche unbedingt Blei?? |kopfkrat
> ...


 
Wenn der Wobbler auch ohne Ballast läuft , brauchst du natürlich kein Blei , .....ist nicht zwingend nötig .

Hab' heute morgen auch erfolgreich welche getestet , die ohne Blei auskommen(die beiden "Semi-Nudies" auf dem zweiten Thumbnail-Bild) .

Generell ist es aber wohl immer besser , sein Material so auszuwählen , das man noch ausreichend Möglichkeiten zum austrimmen hat .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LnP54z5tI8E


Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## BafoFlaxer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay  also benutze sowieso sehr leichtes holz aber durch den draht der "etwas dick" ist  kommt er ohne blei aus...
bei den nächsten benutze ich keinen draht dann werde ich sicherlich blei benötigen...!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir ist auch mal wieder was für die Köderkiste fertig geworden. Es warten zwar noch einige angefangene Köder darauf ausgebleit zu werden aber solange mein Teich zugefroren ist müssen sie sich noch etwas gedulden. Wird Zeit, daß es endlich Frühjahr wird. :c Ich wollte vor der Schonzeit noch ein paar Zander verhaften.
Der pinke Jerk ist mit einer Perlmutttapete beklebt und schimmert stark beim Flanken in Pink-Perlmutt. Ist auf dem Foto leider nicht zu erkennen.
 Da ich wiedermal zu ungeduldig war und die schwarzen Punkte zu früh aufgetupft habe, hat die schwarze Farbe den Lack zusammengezogen und die Punkte sind nicht schön rund geworden. Die Hechte mögens mir verzeihen.


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch 2 die gerade das Köderrad verlassen haben. Bei dem Jerk habe ich das Erste mal die Kiemen mit Polyesterspachtel angespachtelt.
 Ich hatte aber Probleme mit meinem neuen Behnke Epoxi Harz 601 / 650.#q Es verlief nicht richtig und ergab nachdem die Köder schon auf dem Rad liefen, ein welliges Bild. Ich hab dann mit dem Pinsel noch geglättet, aber nach 4 Stunden auf dem Rad hatte ich mehrere Verdickungen. Beim Jerk habe ich extra an den Kiemen mit dem Pinsel das Harz wieder etwas entfernt und trotzdem ist es genau da zusammengelaufen, zumindest auf einer Seite. Kennt jemand das Problem? Ich habe den gleichen Pinsel und die gleiche Schichtdicke wie immer verwendet. ;+


----------



## bafoangler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die erste Schicht nach dem Lackieren wird meist wellig und ungleichmäßig. Deshalb - und um einen undurchdringlichen Panzer gegen Hechtzähne zu bekommen - mache ich drei bis vier Schichten als Endfinish.
Zuviel Epoxy ist ebenfalls gerne mal Grund für ein ungewünschtes Ergebnis. Immer nur soviel Epoxy auftragen, dass gerade so alles bedeckt ist. Wenn zuviel Epoxy auf dem Köder ist - wenns sichtbar zerfließt - ist eine absolut gleichmäßige Schichtdicke nicht zu gewährleisten.


----------



## BafoFlaxer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey wieder super tolle wobbler!! :m
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr das hinbekommt das die farben so schön ineinander übergehen ohne so ne "kante"...
bei mir klappt das iwie nie richtig...!  -.-

Gruß BafoFlaxer


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler
Ich habe soviel epoxi oben, wie ich seit Jahren aufbringe, selbst den Pinsel nutze ich seit einem Jahr und bis jetzt ist mein Epoxi nich nie wellig gewesen, auch nicht bei der ersten Schicht. Ich habe schon mit Herrn Behnke gesprochen und der hat die Aussage getroffen keine dünne Schichten aufzubringen, weil das keine guten Ergebnisse ergibt. Bei zu dünnen Schichten hat man halt wieder Probleme an scharfen Kanten, daß dort zu wenig Epoxi haften bleibt.
Verwendet denn jemand Härter 630, der ja schneller trocken ist?

@Bafoflaxer
wenn du airbrush nutzt hast du sanfte Übergänge, sicher pinselst du, dann 
bekommst du weichere Übergänge, wenn du mit wenig Farbe stoppelst.


----------



## Hannes94 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Jungs,

tolle Wobbler und Jerk`s habt ihr da wieder gebaut:m.

@ diemai Klasse Wobbler! Die "nackten" gefallen mir echt gut, was hast du für Holz verwendet? Teakholz?


Ich habe mir endlich ein neues Köderrad gebaut.... 450mm ist es lang. 
http://*ih.us/a/img7/2307/20130321163612.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img707/9638/20130321163634.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.ushttp://*ih.us/a/img534/6262/20130321163728.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://*ih.us/a/img203/8484/20130321163746.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us
http://*ih.us/a/img827/2672/20130321163713.jpg

Uploaded with *ih.us


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Hannes 
schöne Naturdekore, Gefallen mir gut. 
Wie es aussieht hast du bei deinem Köderrad einen Microwellenmotor verbaut. Hast du den Gewindestab einfech in die Kunststoffnase press eingeschraubt, oder zusätzich verklebt? Ich will meinen Motor auch umbauen auf diesen Microwellenmotor und habe schon überlegt, ob ich die Abgeflachte Seite in der Kunststofföffnung nutze, denn verkleben wollte ich nicht, um den Motor einfach wechseln zu können.
Wo hast du denn das Lochblech her, Baumarkt? Suche sowas noch als Trafoabdeckung.


----------



## nepomuk (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes 94
Cooles Rondell, schöne Wobbs.
Das hätte mal jem. aus der alten U-Bootflotte sehen sollen:k


----------



## bafoangler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ bafoangler
> Ich habe soviel epoxi oben, wie ich seit Jahren aufbringe, selbst den Pinsel nutze ich seit einem Jahr und bis jetzt ist mein Epoxi nich nie wellig gewesen, auch nicht bei der ersten Schicht. Ich habe schon mit Herrn Behnke gesprochen und der hat die Aussage getroffen keine dünne Schichten aufzubringen, weil das keine guten Ergebnisse ergibt. Bei zu dünnen Schichten hat man halt wieder Probleme an scharfen Kanten, daß dort zu wenig Epoxi haften bleibt.
> Verwendet denn jemand Härter 630, der ja schneller trocken ist?



Ich hab durchaus die Erfahrung gemacht dass die erste Schicht nach dem Lackieren uneben wird. Wurde aber auch schonmal hier im Trööt diskutiert, und auch andere haben ähnliches berichtet. Die zweite Schicht gleicht die Unebenheiten dann aus.
Dass auf scharfen Kanten kein Epoxy bleibt ist klar. Auch wenn viel aufgetragen wird staut sich dieses vor der Kante. Deswegen sollten diese beim Bau vermieden werden; leichte Verrundung der Kante wirkt schon Wunder...

Ich hab beide Härter in Benutzung.


Edit:

Das letzte Mal wurde das auf Seite 754 erörtert...


----------



## Hannes94 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi
das Lochblech hab ich mir vom Metalllehrgang mitgebracht, davon hab ich noch 'ne ganze menge im Keller rumliegen  aber im Baumarkt bekommst du sicherlich auch etwas.

Hast du richtig erkannt das es ein Microwellenmotor mit Getriebe ist, der hat für die Größe 'ne Menge Power.
Ich habe in den Stöpsel habe ich mir ein M4 Gewinde geschnitten und es mit einer Mutter gekontert, das funktioniert echt gut. Man könnte sich auch eine Hülse anfertigen die über den Zapfen geschoben wird und mit einer Stellschraube fixiert wird. Verkleben brauchst du da eigentlich nichts. 


Freut mich echt das sie euch gefallen, zwei Wobbler habe ich mit Zanderhaut beklebt und zusätzlich noch lackiert


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es sind mal wieder nette und interessante Köder den Bastelstuben entsprungen!#6#6#6



bafoangler schrieb:


> Die erste Schicht nach dem Lackieren wird meist wellig und ungleichmäßig. Deshalb - und um einen undurchdringlichen Panzer gegen Hechtzähne zu bekommen - mache ich drei bis vier Schichten als Endfinish.
> Zuviel Epoxy ist ebenfalls gerne mal Grund für ein ungewünschtes Ergebnis. Immer nur soviel Epoxy auftragen, dass gerade so alles bedeckt ist. Wenn zuviel Epoxy auf dem Köder ist - wenns sichtbar zerfließt - ist eine absolut gleichmäßige Schichtdicke nicht zu gewährleisten.





bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich hab durchaus die Erfahrung gemacht dass die erste Schicht nach dem Lackieren uneben wird. Wurde aber auch schonmal hier im Trööt diskutiert, und auch andere haben ähnliches berichtet. Die zweite Schicht gleicht die Unebenheiten dann aus.
> Dass auf scharfen Kanten kein Epoxy bleibt ist klar. Auch wenn viel aufgetragen wird staut sich dieses vor der Kante. Deswegen sollten diese beim Bau vermieden werden; leichte Verrundung der Kante wirkt schon Wunder...
> 
> Ich hab beide Härter in Benutzung.
> ...





Auch meine Erfahrung!


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ bafoangler
wenn du beide Härter verwendest, gibt es da einen Unterschied, bzw. wann nimmst du welchen? Ich bin halt mit dem Härter irretiert, da ich noch nie Probleme damit hatte. Da ich ihn erst neu habe hoffe ich mal daß es kein materialfehler ist. werd mir erst mal die letzte Diskussion durchlesen!


----------



## bafoangler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eigentlich machts vom Ergebnis her keinen Unterschied welcher Härter zum Einsatz kommt.
Um möglichst effizient zu arbeiten mache ich immer viele Köder auf einmal. Meist so 30-40 Stück. Dann muss ich nicht so oft anfangen mit Harzen, sondern mache immer einen ganzen Schwung. Lackieren, Ösen kleben und Bebleien geht nebenher und wenn einige soweit sind wird das Köderkarussell angeworfen.
Ich nehme die verschiedenen wegen der unterschiedlichen Verarbeitungszeit. Der schnelle Bastelfortschritt steht im Vordergrund. Mein kleines Köderkarussell bietet Platz für fünf Köder ab 15cm oder 10 kleinere. Diese Anzahl kann ich in den 20 Minuten Verarbeitungszeit beim 630er Härter aus. Um eine volle Füllung des großen Karussells zu bepinseln wirds mit dem 650er Härter schon echt eng von der Verarbeitungszeit.
Also wenn möglich nehme ich den 630er Härter, da nach 5-6 Stunden die nächste Schicht auf die noch klebrige darunter liegende aufgetragen werdn kann. Beim 650er kann ich nur morgens und abends pinseln, dafür eben mehr Köder gleichzeitig. Doch dann muss ich länger warten, bis das Harz ausgehärtet ist.

Wie lange hast du dein Harz schon?
Altes Epoxy liefert auch keine optimalen Ergebnisse mehr...


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Eigentlich machts vom Ergebnis her keinen Unterschied welcher Härter zum Einsatz kommt.
> Um möglichst effizient zu arbeiten mache ich immer viele Köder auf einmal. Meist so 30-40 Stück. Dann muss ich nicht so oft anfangen mit Harzen, sondern mache immer einen ganzen Schwung. Lackieren, Ösen kleben und Bebleien geht nebenher und wenn einige soweit sind wird das Köderkarussell angeworfen.
> Ich nehme die verschiedenen wegen der unterschiedlichen Verarbeitungszeit. Der schnelle Bastelfortschritt steht im Vordergrund. Mein kleines Köderkarussell bietet Platz für fünf Köder ab 15cm oder 10 kleinere. Diese Anzahl kann ich in den 20 Minuten Verarbeitungszeit beim 630er Härter aus. Um eine volle Füllung des großen Karussells zu bepinseln wirds mit dem 650er Härter schon echt eng von der Verarbeitungszeit.
> Also wenn möglich nehme ich den 630er Härter, da nach 5-6 Stunden die nächste Schicht auf die noch klebrige darunter liegende aufgetragen werdn kann. Beim 650er kann ich nur morgens und abends pinseln, dafür eben mehr Köder gleichzeitig. Doch dann muss ich länger warten, bis das Harz ausgehärtet ist.
> ...



Beim 650er überpinsel ich alle ca. 4 Stunden bei 19 bis 20°C Raumtemp.. Beim 630 etwas früher. Um die Schicht zu prüfen ob Sie noch gut klebt nehme ich einen Holzspatel und berühre damit den Rest der Mischung im Becher. Aus diesem Grund lasse ich immer ein wenig über.

Vielleicht ist das Problem das aus der Spachtelmasse noch Verdünner etc ausdünstet. Ansonsten wie beschrieben immer dünne Schichten auftragen.


----------



## bafoangler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Beim 650er überpinsel ich alle ca. 4 Stunden bei 19 bis 20°C Raumtemp.. Beim 630 etwas früher. Um die Schicht zu prüfen ob Sie noch gut klebt nehme ich einen Holzspatel und berühre damit den Rest der Mischung im Becher. Aus diesem Grund lasse ich immer ein wenig über.
> 
> Vielleicht ist das Problem das aus der Spachtelmasse noch Verdünner etc ausdünstet. Ansonsten wie beschrieben immer dünne Schichten auftragen.




Interessant 

Ich pinsel die nächste Schicht wenn das Harz so fest ist, dass es von der Schwerkraft nicht mehr verformt wird, früher klebt der Pinsel immer so beim Einstreichen... Mechanisch leich verformbar ists noch, es lassen sich sogar Fäden ziehen.

Hauptgrund allerdigs ist, dass ich nicht währed der Rotation pinsle, sondern das Karussell anhalte. Da ists mir schonmal passiert, dass sich die halbtrockene(halbharte) Schicht verformt hat, und dann nicht mehr in Form kam beim Rotieren --> eine Ladung versaut...

Abblätternde Schichten hatte ich noch nicht, scheint sich dann wohl noch zu verbinden


----------



## Kössi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@bafoangler, das Harz ist vom Februar 2013, das Harz davor war 6 Jahre alt mit guten Ergebnissen bis zum Schluß. Egal, hab bald wieder welche fertig und mal schauen wie es dann wird.  Gruß Kössi


----------



## BafoFlaxer (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nochmal was anderes...
wenn ich mir jetzt eine Airbrushpistole kaufe, kann ich dann die ganz normale Revell Farbe für modellbau verwenden oder brauch ich ne bestimmte farbe...?
Wisst ihr da was?

Danke 

Gruß & Petri BafoFlaxer


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bafoangler schrieb:


> Ich pinsel die nächste Schicht wenn das Harz so fest ist, dass es von der Schwerkraft nicht mehr verformt wird, früher klebt der Pinsel immer so beim Einstreichen... Mechanisch leich verformbar ists noch, es lassen sich sogar Fäden ziehen.
> 
> Hauptgrund allerdigs ist, dass ich nicht währed der Rotation pinsle, sondern das Karussell anhalte. Da ists mir schonmal passiert, dass sich die halbtrockene(halbharte) Schicht verformt hat, und dann nicht mehr in Form kam beim Rotieren --> eine Ladung versaut...
> 
> Abblätternde Schichten hatte ich noch nicht, scheint sich dann wohl noch zu verbinden



Ich lasse das Epoxy durchaus noch länger aushärten. Mindestens 5 Stunden rotiert das Karussel, dann stoppt spätestens die Schaltzeituhr! Über Nacht kann dann am nächsten Morgen ruhig erst die nächste Schicht draufkommen! "Frisches" Epoxy scheint die darunterliegende Schicht irgendwie wieder anzulösen und verbindet sich deshalb. Beim zu frühen Einpinseln kann es sonst schon mal passieren, dass sich verdicktes Epoxy  in kleinen Stücken aus der unteren Schicht herauslöst!
Ein neuer Auftrag nach 10-12 Stunden ist kein Problem. Das Epoxy ist dann immer noch "griffig" und verbindet sich!
Ich trage auch eher dünne Schichten auf, da es nicht zum Verlaufen (Nasen) kommen sollte! Deshalb pinsel ich auch während des Rotierens auf!


----------



## bafoangler (21. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich pinsle nicht bei stehendem Karussell, sondern drehe dieses von Hand. Das frische, flüssige Epoxy verläuf recht schnell, da ist dann das ungleichmäßige drehen von Hand OK, aber wie gesagt das zähe fast ausgehärtete Epoxy mag das gar nicht...

Bei mir ist schon 2 Jahre altes Epoxy verworfen worden, da sich beim Aushärten "Löcher" und Dellen gebildet haben...
Bei neuem Material sollte es nicht am Epoxy liegen. Wie scho geschrieben gast evl der Untergrund noch aus...


----------



## diemai (22. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Hannes94

Dielen Dank , ...ja , .....ich glaube , das das Teak ist , ...war 'n alter Gartenstuhl von'nem Arbeitskollegen , ...den hatte ihm jemand auf'ner Gartenparty geschrottet und er hatte mir die Trümmer mitgebracht:q#6!

Recht schweres Holz , aber auch recht unempfindlich gegen Feuchtigkeit , ...kaum mehr Möglichkeiten die Wobbels auszubleien , ohne das sie dann sinken würden , ...hatte echt Glück mit diesen Ködern .

Tolles Köderrad übrigens , sehr professionell gemacht #6!

                      Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo


Ich wolle mal fragen welche Sorten ihr zum gießen von hartbaits nehmt ?

Knete,Gießhartz usw. ?


----------



## Hecht 1995 (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo!


Schuppenmuster hab ich heute schon probiert, ich brauch aber ein anderes Netz das besser am Köder anliegt.
Aber mir gefallen die Köder so auch.

http://img826.*ih.us/img826/535/p1050290z.jpg

http://img402.*ih.us/img402/1081/p1050295e.jpg

LG Lukas


----------



## BafoFlaxer (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab heute meinen ersten fertig für's Bachforellenangeln jetzt wenn die in ner woche bei uns aufgehen... (endlich |bla
egal hier mal drei fotos von dem wobbler 
der ist jetzt noch gepinselt weil meine airbrushpistole noch nich da ist... -.-

Gruß & Petri Daniel


----------



## diemai (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Hecht 1995 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Schuppenmuster hab ich heute schon probiert, ich brauch aber ein anderes Netz das besser am Köder anliegt.
> ...


 
Geh' 'mal in'nen Handarbeitsladen und frage nach Tüll-Stoff , der hat 'ne ganz kleine Maschenweite von ca. 1-2mm , wenn ich mich recht entsinne .

Aufgelegt hab' ich den zum Sprayen aber nie , sondern locker in einen Stickrahmen(Durchmesser ca. 20cm) eingespannt , welchen ich wiederum in einen Schraubstock gespannt habe .

Der Wobbler wird am besten mit einer gekröpften Spitzzange an einer Öse gefaßt und von hinten gegen das Netz gedrückt und ein bis drei mal übergesprüht , es darf dabei nicht zuviel Farbe 'raufkommen , sonst schmiert es , .....die Grundfarbe muß natürlich auch absolut durchgetrocknet sein !

Natürlich darf der Wobbler dabei auch nicht bewegt werden und wird ca. drei Sekunden nach dem Sprühen ruckartig nach hinten von Netz entfernt .

Auflegen ohne Stickrahmen müsste aber auch funzen .

Habe dieses Tüll-Zeug auch schon 'mal unter Alu-Klebeband gelegt , dazu muß es mit Sprühkleber auf dem Wobbel fixiert werden , .......wenn der Kleber fest ist , wird das Alu-tape aufgeklebt und satt angedrückt , ...gibt 'n schönes Schuppenmuster auf der Folie .

Ist aber 'ne elende Fummelei , da der Kleber sehr langsam trocknet und nur dünn aufgetragen werden darf , damit es später keine Klumpen unter der Folie gibt .

Sieht ungefähr so aus :

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## geeni (23. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@BafoFlaxer netter Wobler, aber meinst du nicht der ist ein bissle groß für Bachforellen?


----------



## BafoFlaxer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey,

@ geeni

der wobbler ist genau 5,5cm lang sieht auf dem foto bisschen groß aus... 
denke der müsste passen hatte schon ne mal ne kleinere Bafo auf ne fast 8 cm wobbler! also denke mal das ich in dem bereich keine probleme bekomme... :m

@ diemai

wie machst du das mit dem schuppenmuster machst du das am wobbler fest und sprühst dann farbe drauf oder wie??
ich habs probiert ist aber in die hose gegangen... -.-

Gruß BafoFlaxer


----------



## Deep Down (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



geeni schrieb:


> @BafoFlaxer netter Wobler, aber meinst du nicht der ist ein bissle groß für Bachforellen?



Ich hab schon ne Bachforelle auf 18er Swimbait und ne Refo auf nen 18er Wobbler gefangen! Okay, die Bafo war 63cm und die Refo 56cm! Aber die haben richtige Futterluken! Der großen Bafo hätte ich auch die Faust ins Maul schieben können. Die Bafos kamen aus nen 2m breiten Bach! Also keine Angst vor großen Ködern, dass gilt auch für die Kleineren!

@Bafoflaxer
Du kannst den Jerk auch in das netz einwickeln und mit solchen Gardinenklammernbefestigen!


----------



## BafoFlaxer (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

okay 
also ich hab auch die erfahrung gemacht das sogar die ganz kleinen Bafo's (15-20cm) sich die wobbler voll reinziehen egal wie groß...!

@Deep Down

ja danke =) werde es mal probieren mit den klammern...!

Gruß BafoFlaxer


----------



## diemai (24. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BafoFlaxer schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> @ geeni
> 
> ...


 
...........lies' doch einfach mein'n Beitrag noch 'mal durch , .....wenn du auf Alu-Folie Farbe aufbringen willst , mußt du die Folie mit Epoxy-Abschlußlack grundieren , ......erstens , um die Unebenheiten , Falten und die unbedeckten Bereiche an Bauch und Rücken auszugleichen(ergibt dann spätestens nach der zweiten Schicht eine glatte Oberfläche) , ....und zweitens , weil auf Alufolie viele Farben nicht gut , bzw. garnicht halten .


----------



## Frosch38 (26. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Leute #h ich bin auch noch da nach 5 Wochen Grippe habe ich die Kurve Richtung Genesung geschafft. :vik:
Schöne Dinge sind hier entstanden. Ich habe heute auch mal zwei Rohline vorbereitet. Mit dem Hecht dauert es noch. :m
bis die Tage


----------



## Deep Down (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist mal wieder was fertisch geworden, u.a.:











Einen klassischen Firetiger hab ich laaaange nicht mehr gemacht!






Und zu Ostern noch zwei Geschenke:


----------



## BafoFlaxer (28. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down

richtig geile wobbler #6 wahrscheinlich viel besser wie die gekauften also das finde ich jedenfalls schonmal so... |bla:
bei mir liegt einer auch grade in den letzten zügen werden ihn morgen oder übermorgen hier mal kurz zeigen... 

Bis dahin Petri und Grüße 

BafoFlaxer


----------



## BafoFlaxer (31. März 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so hier jetzt mein neuster endlich fertig... 
der ist auch wieder gepinselt und ein kleiner für's Bafoangeln!!
er wiegt 3g bei 4,5 cm
was sagt ihr??

Grüße BafoFlaxer


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sach mal: Riiiiiiieeeeeesige Ösen!

Schwarz/gelb ist in der Natur eher ne Warnfarbenkombi!

Testen.....und fangen!#6


----------



## BafoFlaxer (1. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

=D das waren die kleinsten ösen die ich im fachmarkt bekommen habe... :q

also mit diesen farben hab ich bis jetzt gute erfahrungen gemacht, weil meine spinner blättchen auch diese farben haben aber wie gesagt probieren und fangen... 

Gruß BafoFlaxer


----------



## LenSch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DeepDown: WOW! Wenn die so gut laufen wie sie aussehen, dann kann es darauf ja fast nur Mutti`s und Omi`s geben! 

Sehen fast noch besser aus als die zurzeit so hoch angepriesenen Sikabaits! 
Weiter so!


----------



## reski (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein erster Fisch:

Gefräst,Geschliffen,Grundiert,Bemalt, und mit Epoxydlack 2 mal überzogen






Momentan dreht er noch seine runden
Video:
lhttp://dl.dropbox.com/u/78376012/20130402_181049.mp4


----------



## BafoFlaxer (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ reski
colles design gefällt mir :m


----------



## reski (2. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich hab ein problem. Mein epoxyd ist nicht überall schön drauf besonders am Hinterteil, da sind die Radien auch nicht so groß.

habt ihr evtl. schon erfahrung damit gemacht ?

mein epoxyd zieht sich beim tocknen zusammen. Die Öse an der Schnauze war komplett zu und jetzt ist sie wieder frei !?!?


----------



## Deep Down (3. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die erste Schicht zieht sich meistens erstmal zusammen! Daher die erste Schicht nicht zu dick machen und fest werden lassen, bevor der zweite Überzug drüber kommt!
Du kannst es dann noch mit einem Klarlacküberzug über dem eigentlichen Design versuchen und schauen, ob sich das Epoxy dann nicht so stark zusammenzieht!


----------



## Frosch38 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Eigenbauten hab ihr wieder geschaffen. #6
Ich habe mich mal an der Herstellung von Augen versucht, aber seht selber. Problem ist nur beim durchmengen des Epoxy habe ich zuviele Blasen drin, hat jemand eine Idee um das zu vermeiden.


----------



## donak (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen nicht schlecht aus, die Augen. Wegen den Blasen, was nutzt du für Epoxy?


----------



## Frosch38 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Wegen den Blasen, was nutzt du für Epoxy?



Von Behnke 5 min Epoxy


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und wo klebst Du den Schnurrbart links auf?#h


Frosch38 schrieb:


>



Ich nutze 5-Minuten Epoxy zum Verkleben bzw für Augen. Meins ist von L&G und man kann es u.a. bei Conrad kaufen. Der 5MinBehnke vergilbt. Den würde ich nicht im Sichtbereich verwenden.


----------



## Frosch38 (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär das mit dem vergilben ist mir noch nicht aufgefalle. Werde aber mal die Augen aufhalten. |bigeyes
Dann werde ich mal das Epoxy von Norma testen.
Ach und der Bart ist kein Bart sonder der Farbverlauf für die Augenrundung. Kommen nächste Woche noch neue Bilder.


----------



## donak (6. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch83: Nutze 5 min Epoxy von Conrad. Eventuell bringt es was wenn du versuchst beim Mischen, so wenig Luft wie möglich mit einzubringen, nur ne Vermutung.


----------



## Frosch38 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja es wird am mischen liege, werde es dann mal vorsichtiger machen. |rolleyes


----------



## nepomuk (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hatte mal die Anfrage wegen des spezifischen Gewichts der 
PU- Reste, der Härte, u.s.w.
Ich weiss nur das es, gelb, hart, spröde, leicht,
2 cm dick und keine sexuellen Eigenschaften aufweisst.
So schnell nimmt es keine Fehler krumm

Guss Swen


----------



## donak (7. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Dem stimme ich zu!!!

War heute ne ganze Zeit unterwegs und bin dann heute Nachmittag leider  nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen, trotz des sonnigen Wetters.

Also  habe ich mir gedacht, im Keller hast du ja noch ein paar Rohlinge aus  Kunststoff (Nepomuk sei Dank ), also bin ich runter und habe ein paar Utensilien nach oben  geholt und mich auf unseren Balkon gesetzt.

Die Form für die Rohlinge sind von Schablonen von West1.

Also habe ich schnell die Drahtachse, ein wenig Blei und die Tauchschaufeln mit Epoxy eingeklebt.







Danach habe ich alle Lücken und Löcher mit Spachtel versehen und trocknen lassen.






Als  nächstes habe ich dann alles geschliffen und die Löcher für die Augen  gefräst. Einen Köder habe ich mal mal Aluklebeband überzogen.






Nun  habe ich aber mal ne Frage bezüglich des Aluklebebands, wie zum Teufel  kriegt "Ihr" dass Knitterfrei hin? Klebt ihr das in einem Stück, oder in  mehreren Stücken? Es ist zwar "relativ" glatt Falten sind dennoch da.

Gruß Alex


----------



## weigi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Donak
Das kommt auf die Grösse an. Kleinere überzieh ich in mit einem Teil. Grössere teile ich in zwei Teile auf. Linke und rechte Seite. Wobei ich das mit handelsüblichem Silberpapier mache, welches ich dann einfach anklebe. Ich hab es mal mit Klebefolie versucht. Die war mir aber zu dick das hat dann gar nicht funktioniert. Aber da gibt es sicherlich auch verschiedene Sorten. Damit es glatt wird kannst Du es mit einem runden Bleistift oder einem Essstäbchen bearbeiten oder mit Gefühl darüber Streichen. Es braucht etwas Übung. 

Gruss weigi


----------



## donak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab eine Rolle Aluklebeband hier liegen, hab das damit gemacht. Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich von oben angefangen habe.

Bin auch der Meinung, dass es besser werden müsste wenn ich 2 Teile von den Seiten aus anbringe.

Habe zum glätten ein Eisstäbchen benutzt. Ich probiere das mit dem seitlichen anbringen mal aus.


----------



## donak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So habe noch mal einen mit Alu beklebt, diesmal von der Seite, sieht schon besser aus, denke ich.


----------



## weigi (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Donak

Schaut schon viel besser aus. Ist halt manchmal ne fumelei.

Gruss weigi #h


----------



## donak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, den 4 Ködern habe ich schonmal einen Farbanstrich verpasst. Die Aluklebeband Geschichte wird aber nicht zu meinen Favoriten.

Bilder folgen.

Edit: Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Habe das 5 Minuten Epoxy sonst mit dem Finger auf dem Köder verstrichen, diesmal will ich mal Pinseln. Kann ich denn Pinsel dann mit Aceton reinigen?


----------



## west1 (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja die Pinsel kannst du mit Aceton reinigen und anschließen gut ausdünsten lassen. Wenn du mehrere Köder hintereinander mit 5Min. Epox beschichtest mehrere Pinsel verwenden und nach dem reinigen immer gut trocknen lassen.

Zum Aluklebeband ich hab meins vom Heizungsmonteur, das ist dünner als z. B. das vom Lidl.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojPnNgXEhB8


----------



## donak (8. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ West1: Danke für das Video, echt Top. #6

Ja hatte nur was vom Discounter hier, wenn ich wieder auf der Arbeit bin, nehme ich mir Aluklebeband mit, das ist schon dünner.

Bin auch Heizungsmonteur, hab nur nichts anderes zur Hand gehabt.

Augen habe ich noch geklebt, morgen kommt die Versiegelung und dann gibt´s Bilder.


----------



## donak (9. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So nun kann ich auch mal was zeigen.





















Gruß Alex


----------



## weigi (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW!! schön geworden. Die glänzen ja richtig


----------



## weigi (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieviel Blei hast Du verwendet?


----------



## donak (10. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^Danke.

Ne gute Frage, habe nach Gefühl bebleit, sind alle schwimmend.

Habe heute noch einen Stickbait und nen Twitchbait angefangen, versuche den Twitchbait als Suspender zu machen, mal schauen ob´s klappt.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (11. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen wie ich eine Gipsform länger haltbar machen kann.
Könnte man eventuell Lack drauf Pinseln oder so was ?


----------



## Havelbanause (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich gehe davon aus, das du Gummis gießen möchtest. Dann am besten mit Epoxy, das ist wärmebeständiger. Zudem ergibt es eine glänzende Oberfläche auf dem Gummi.


----------



## donak (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So habe da auch nochmal 2 fertig. Bei dem ersten habe ich einen Flip Flop Effecktlack benutzt, der verändert die Farbe je nach Lage von grün zu violett, kommt auf den Fotos leider nicht so gut rüber.

















Und dann nochmal was für die Oberfläche.


----------



## west1 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen gut aus und die Beschichtung mit 5Min. Epox ist Top! #6#6#6


----------



## donak (12. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West1:

Danke, also die Pinsel-Methode, ist einfach Klasse! Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Habe auch nur eine dicke Schicht gemacht, manchmal zwar kleine Bläschen, aber ansonsten bin ich zufrieden.

Nur die Schaufeln, werde ich bei den nächsten Ködern, mal nach dem Lackieren einsetzen, sieht dann denke ich sauberer aus. Das Auge fischt halt mit. 

Den grün-violetten habe ich jetzt auch mit "Klempneralu" beklebt, geht wesentlich besser.


----------



## Frosch38 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sage ich auch ,die sehen gut aus!! #6
Und hier nochmal die Augen von dieser Woche.


----------



## Deep Down (14. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau mir in die Augen.......!#6

@donak
Tolle Wobbler sind das geworden!#6

@all
Man man man, das Schonzeitende raste heran und daher heute schnell mal den Zuwachs aufgetackelt und die Probeläufe erfolgreich abgeschlossen!






Jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los!


----------



## donak (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Deine Jekrs, sind echt genial.

@Frosch83: Die Augen sehen auch cool aus, nicht schlecht.

Ich habe meine Wobbler einem Testlauf ohne Haken unterzogen, wegen der Schonzeit und ich bin hellauf begeistert.

Ein Problemkind habe ich dennoch.

Und zwar diesen Kollegen.






Der macht null Bewegung im Wasser,nicht mal wenn man ihn twitcht, der taucht nur stumpf ab. Hat einer ne Idee???

Habe an Schaufel kürzen gedacht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Habe an Schaufel kürzen gedacht.



Ich auch  Stück für Stück


----------



## west1 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Habe an Schaufel kürzen gedacht.



Ich würde erst mal die Öse weiter nach unten biegen und als nächstes die Schaufel oberhalb der Öse etwas schmaler machen.


----------



## donak (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich würde erst mal die Öse weiter nach unten biegen und als nächstes die Schaufel oberhalb der Öse etwas schmaler machen.



Öse nach unten biegen, dass sie nicht soweit aus der Schaufel guckt?

Und Schaufel oberhalb der Öse schmaler machen, also zum Kopf hin?

Gruß Alex


----------



## west1 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Öse nach unten biegen, dass sie nicht soweit aus der Schaufel guckt?



Ne über der Schaufel weiter Richtung Schaufelspitze, lang genug scheint die Öse zu sein damit du sie weiter nach vorne biegen kannst. Schaden tuts nichts und wenns nicht funkt ist sie schnell wieder zurück gebogen.


> Und Schaufel oberhalb der Öse schmaler machen, also zum Kopf hin?



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3176985&postcount=3050


----------



## donak (17. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Danke, werde ich probieren. Schneide den Schlitz in der Schaufel dann ein bischen tiefer zur Spitze hin.

Und die Schaufel zum Kopf hin werde ich ein bischen verjüngen, evtl. hilft es ja.

Melde mich wieder.


----------



## donak (20. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe heute mein "Problemkind" nochmal in Augenschein genommen und mit den Tipps von west1 "verarztet".

Als erstes habe ich die Schaufel zum Wobblerkörper hin verjüngt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Als zweites habe ich den Schlitz für die Schnuröse noch ein bischen noch vorne verlängert um die Öse witer nach vorne zu biegen.

Ich habe dann erstmal mit verjüngter Tauchschaufel einen Durchgamg an unserem Privat Teich durchgeführt, immer noch nicht am "wobbeln". Dann noch die Öse nach vorne gebogen, und schon wobbelt er geschmeidig.






Immer wieder schön, wenn man auf Leute mit Erfahrung zurückgreifen kann.

@west1: Danke dafür!

Gruß Alex


----------



## west1 (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön dass er läuft, aber der Lob gebührt Diemai! #6


----------



## donak (21. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Natürlich, auch ein Lob an Diemai! Echt toll was ihr macht!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder.|rolleyes
Vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja noch an meine Köderkarussell-Idee erinnern, die ich hier mal vor längerer Zeit vorgestellt habe...
Jetzt konnte ich meine Ideen und Pläne endlich in die Tat umsetzten. Hier könnt ihr ja mal schauen was draus geworden ist ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElytRWmHZsk

Auf meiner Internetseite gibt es noch weitere Infos dazu ...
http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/köderkarussell#neues_

Jetzt hab ich auch endlich wieder jede Menge Zeit Wobbler zu bauen! |supergri


----------



## GFT (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Saubere Arbeit#r


----------



## bafoangler (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Idee und Umsetzung, Note 1.
Drillinge beim Rotieren drangelassen - Nachsitzen ;-)


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Danke |rolleyes

bafoangler 





> Drillinge beim Rotieren drangelassen - Nachsitzen ;-)



Ja ich hätte auch gerne ein paar Wobbler rein gehängt die keine Drillinge haben, bzw. die ich auch noch mit Epoxy einpinseln kann. Da ich aber leider keine Zeit zum Wobblerbauen hatte, hatte ich keine neuen Wobbler. Und mit dem Video so lange zu warten ... das konnte ich net :m


----------



## Havelbanause (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Witzig und recht aufwendig gemacht. Richtig super gemacht!!

Mir wäre es zu aufwändig im Bezug auf die Quantität der bearbeitbaren Köder.

Bei mir kann ich bis zu 135 Köder mit einem Mal aushärten lassen und bin mit dem fixieren und lösen der Köder, im Betrieb flexibel.
Allerdings ist das Gerät auch 2m breit.


----------



## donak (27. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt geniale Idee und super umgesetzt!


----------



## mymanu (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt mit Begeisterung das Buch von Hans Nordin gelesen. Nun hab ich zum Wobblerbau eine Frage, die ich mir nicht ganz klar klären konnte.
Ich möchte gerne meinen Wobbler mit Wasserfarben/Deckfarben anmalen, kann ich den Wobbler nach den trocknen der Farbe in das Leinöl/Terpenin gemisch legen oder wie sollte ich vor gehen?

mfg manu


----------



## mymanu (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oh #q,
jetzt hab ich es 
1. Schutzbehandlung Öl/ Terpentin
2. Bemahlung
3. Schutzschicht 

Danke denoch.
Mfg Manu


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



mymanu schrieb:


> oh #q,
> jetzt hab ich es
> 1. Schutzbehandlung Öl/ Terpentin
> 2. Bemahlung
> ...



Du solltest deine Farben auch noch vor Reaktionen mit dem Öl/Terpentin schützten....


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (30. April 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin von der Lenöl/Terpentin-Methode immer mehr abgekommen, da ich bemerkt habe, dass wenn der Wobbler nicht vollständig getrocknet ist, später die Farben hässlich gelb werden lässt! Selbst wenn du den Wobbler Monate trocknen lässt kann dies auch noch passieren. Das Terpentin gast noch extrem lange aus und kann dann deine Farben angreifen. Deshalb würde ich den Wobbler vor dem Bemalen lieber mit einer dünnen Epoxydharzschicht lackieren und anschließend mit einem feinen Sandpapier aufrauen. Dann mit einer weißen Farbe grundieren, damit deine Farben dann auch ihre richtige Farbe haben werden und viel kräftiger aussehen. Zum Schluss dann lieber 1-2 Epoxy Schichten mehr (3-4)
Wenn dich trotzdem für das Leinöl/Terpentinbad entscheiden solltest, dann würde ich den Wobbler auf jeden Fall lange und extrem gut trocknen lassen. Anschließend wie auch schon Bulettenbär gesagt hat deine Farben z.B. mit einer Grundierung schützen.


----------



## mymanu (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay danke euch, welcher Epoxy ist den zu empfehlen bzw. Preis/Leistung?
Danke Gruß Manu


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau einfach mal im Forum, da wurde diese Frage schon mehrmals beantwortet.
Viele hier benutzen das Epoxydharz und den Härter von behnke...
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/
Nicht als Werbung verstehen :m (Bin da aus bestimmten Gründen ein bissel vorsichtig geworden)

Das Epoxidharz 601 hat sich einfach zum Wobblerbauen als Abschlusslack bewährt. Dazu den Härter 650 (langsam aushärtend) oder den Härter 630 (schnell aushärtend). Je nach dem wie viele Wobbler du baust, wie lange du es trocken lassen kannst/willst, ...
Dieser ist vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis echt in Ordnung.

Das hier sind mal ein paar Einträge aus dem Forum (Ich hab nicht dazu geschrieben von wem was ist, das wäre zu aufwendig geworden):

1)
Meine ersten Eigenbauwobbler baute ich mit dem Behnke-Epoxy 601 u. Härter 650.
Die Wobbler glänzen noch immer.
------------------------
2)
Einige hier benutzen 601 mit etwas schnellerem Behnke 3..er? Härter.
Soll auch gut sein.
------------------------
3)
Also ich nehme den 630er Härter wenn ich 4 bis 5 Jerks gleichzeitig beschichte.
Wenn es mehr werden nehme ich den 650.
------------------------
4)
Frage:
Ich würde das 601er Harz nehmen und den 630er Härter. 25 Minuten sollten ja reichen.
Wie ist bei dennen das Mischverhältnis? Härter bekommt man ja weniger.
Könnt ihr ungefähr sagen wie weit man mit 500gr Harz und 325gr Härter auskommt?

Weiß nämlich nicht ob ich nicht 1kg bestellen soll.

Antwort:
Wenn du nicht baust wie wild reichet die kleinere Abfüllmenge.
Große Jerks ab 15cm (ab 90g) pinsle ich 5mal, jeweils 4-6g pro Schicht macht dann ca 35 große Köder mit der kleineren Abfüllmenge.
Bei Lures mit kleinerer Oberfläche oder weiniger Schichten entsprechend mehr. 
Lieber ab und an frisches Harz kaufen.


----------



## Havelbanause (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

anbei eine kleine Auswahl der Köder, die zuletzt aus meiner Werkstatt kamen...






Victim und Trap Crank in 20cm





Victim Crank 20cm





Trap Crank 17 und 14cm





Victim und Trap Crank 12cm


----------



## GFT (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo

@Havelbanause
Wie immer, super saubere Arbeit.
Hut ab!

Zu diesem Wobbler,


den ich für einen guten Vereinskameraden gebaut habe,
gibt es hier,
http://godenfang.de.tl/Bastelecke.htm
ein PDF zum Bau des Köders.
Gruß Olaf


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt geile Wobbler!!
Dickes Lob Havelbanause und GFT!!!

Ich werde nachher auch mal noch 3 neue Jerkbaits einstellen (Suick, Little T und Tomic Multi). Haben allerdings noch keinen Schutzlack drauf.

So ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage an euch 
Und zwar will ich den Turus Ukko nachbauen. Schablonen habe ich schon mal angefertigt...




Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage, wo ihr ungefähr das Blei anbringen würdet. Ich würde es so in etwa kurz vor oder nach der Hakenöse am Bauch anbringen. Da dieser Wobbler nicht diesen natürlichen "wobbellauf" hat, sondern immer von einer Seite auf die andere "hin und her kippelt" würde ich das Blei auf jeden Fall weiter oben anbringen.


----------



## yokari (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi
Ich verfolge das hier schon eine ganze Weile und finde eure Köder die ihr hier vorstellt echt top.Genauso wie die Tips und Tricks die einem hier gegeben werden.
Bin selber auch schon lange am Köder basteln und möchte euch gerne mal meine Werke zeigen.Würde mich sehr über feedback freuen egal ob gut oder schlecht.

Gruß Jens


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt klasse! :m 
Die Farbegestaltung gefällt nir richtig gut. Die Sehen total realistisch aus |rolleyes

Die Kiemendeckel gefallen mir besonders gut


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sind doch schon mal richtig gelungen!#6


----------



## allegoric (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja ich finde die letzten auch super. Mal was anderes . Eine kurze Erläuterung zur Kiemengestaltung wäre interessant. Ich kann es mir zwar denken, aber konkrete Erklärung wäre mir ganz lieb *g*.


----------



## yokari (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für das Lob 

@allegoric

Die Kiemen hab ich direkt ins Holz geschnitzt und dann beim bekleben mit Alufolie durchgedrückt.


----------



## Demigod (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Selbstbauten sind hier dabei#6
@yokari: hast du die Farben lackiert oder hast du das Dekor aufgeklebt?


----------



## yokari (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also die Kiemen sind ins Holz geschnitzt.Das Schuppenmuster ist in die aufgeklebte Alufolie geprägt und die restlichen Sachen sind mit der Airbrush gemacht.
Anbei mal noch ein paar Bilder zu den Schritten.


----------



## allegoric (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke dir, super anschaulich :-D.


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ yokari TOP schöne arbeit #6 bin gespannt wie das weiter geht bei dir. :m


----------



## allegoric (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Direkt aus dem Blumenkasten ... die Eigenkreation mit verschiedenen Bauweisen zum Test: 3 mal geschnitzt, 1 mal aus Halbschalen (schwarz, blau, silber). Laufen tun alle gleich gut.


http://*ih.us/a/img594/9365/img2988n.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img7/6030/img2990w.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img811/8443/img2987w.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img560/6421/img2985v.jpg


----------



## Deep Down (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich schicke Teile sind das geworden!#6

Wie groß?


----------



## allegoric (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

glatt 10 cm


----------



## hecht fan (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr die drahtösen fixiert, und wie weit die reingehen


----------



## donak (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich möchte auch mal wieder was beitragen.

Habe diesmal einen Hecht gestaltet, er ist 15 cm lang und 35 g schwer.

Die  Kiemen sind mit Spachtel ausgearbeitet. Der Köder hat einen schönen  Lauf und geht so ungefähr auf eine Tauchtiefe von 0,5 bis 1 m.

Ich denke aber ich muss mir echt ne Airbrush zulegen, da man mit Dosen schon schnell an seine Grenzen kommt.

Mit  der Harz Schicht bin ich diesmal nicht so zufrieden, werde irgendwann  auch wohl auf anderes Harz zurückgreifen und dann eine Köderkarussell  bauen.

Aber nun will ich auch mal Bilder zeigen.

















Gruß Alex


----------



## Bulettenbär (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann mal her mit den Bildern...


----------



## allegoric (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine letzten Baits. Die Jerks sind gebaut, der letzte ist ein farblich abgeänderter Deep Tail Dancer. Dank der Iwata von einem Forenmember gelingen jetzt auch die Designs deutlich besser :-D. Die Augen kommen mit freundlicher Unterstützung von Bulettenbär (Thx!).


----------



## donak (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Dann mal her mit den Bildern...



Kann man die Bilder jetzt sehen?

@allgoric: Köder sehen wie immer Klasse aus!


----------



## falter78 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Servus, erst einmal ein herzliches Hallo und fetten Respekt an die gezeigten Leistungen. Ich habe in den vergangenen Tagen im KH gelegen und habe mal die letzten 150 Seiten quer gelesen. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich mal aus ner Dachlatte zwei Jerks gebastelt. Dieses Jahr bin ich inspiriert durch zwei Kumpels (Davis und Fun) wieder eingestiegen. Hatte die zwei Köder nur einmal gefischt und dieses Jahr beim Saisonauftakt einfach mal wieder Vertrauen geschenkt und siehe da auf meinen ersten gebauten Jerk konnte ich meinen ersten Hecht verzeichnen.





Das hat mich dann zusätzlich angespornt und motiviert, weiter zu machen. Daher hat mir davis ein paar seiner alten Spraydosen verkauft - er brusht mittlerweile. 


Hier nun meine aktuellen Werke. 

Der Booster Trout ist fertig und trocknet nach vier Schichten Epoxid.





mit ihm hab ich mich wieder ans Epoxieren - eine Wissenschaft für sich - rangetastet. Im Lauftest ohne Lack und Epoxid ließ er sich nicht gut twitchen, dafür wobbelte er beim Einleiern sensationell geil. Kam fast an einen Swimbait ran und das ohne Teilung.

Aktuell im Köderrad befindet sich der Salt.





Getwitcht einfach nur der Burner im Lauftest ohne Lack und Epoxid gewesen.

Fertig lackiert ist aktuell der Dolphin attacked.





Hier sind mir beim Lackieren Schichten abgegangen so dass ich jetzt Verletzungen immitiert habe. Mir gefiel es ganz gut, so dass ich es so lasse. Als Material habe ich hier von davis PU Schaum zur Verfügung bekommen. Lässt sich ganz leicht bearbeiten und ist daher ganz cool. Zum Lauf kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, ich lass mich überraschen.


So viel fürs erste. Ich bleibe dran.


----------



## yokari (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi
Als ergänzung zu meinen Weißfischen hier noch ein Barsch

Gruß Jens


----------



## donak (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Toller Köder, das Dekor sieht echt nett aus!


----------



## allegoric (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



yokari schrieb:


> Hi
> Als ergänzung zu meinen Weißfischen hier noch ein Barsch
> 
> Gruß Jens



wahnsinnig realistisch!


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hut ab. allegoric und yokari haben hier schon ein beneidenswertes feines Händchen#h:l


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat jeman eine Ahnung was das für ein Dipp ist. Ab Minute 9,23. Das Propanat wird es doch wohl nicht sein oder. |kopfkrat Danke schon mal. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDbZTFWqoJE&feature=player_detailpage#t=579s


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

echt klasse was ihr da wieder so alles gebaut habt #h

jetzt will ich euch doch auch mal meine neuen Wobbler/Jerkbaits zeigen.  Dieses Mal wollte ich vor allem bekannte Wobbler nachbauen.




Zalt





Turus Ukko





Grandma





Suick





Believer (einteilig)





Believer (zweiteilig)





Tomic Multi





Salmo Popper Balzer





Little T


Dieser Hechtwobbler ist allerdings kein Nachbau |rolleyes


----------



## donak (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Da war einer aber fleissig. Sehen echt gut aus, Respekt.


----------



## yokari (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt eine schöne Auswahl hast du da hin gezaubert.


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Hat jeman eine Ahnung was das für ein Dipp ist. Ab Minute 9,23. Das Propanat wird es doch wohl nicht sein oder. |kopfkrat Danke schon mal.
> 
> Es wird kein Propionate sein. Sondern eher das finnische 1K Zeugs welches er seit urzeiten benutzt.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Baits geworden!


----------



## Frosch38 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bulettenbär alles klar :m
@ 
wobblerbau-jw sind Toll geworden #6

Ich habe mich auf Forellen verschossen und das ist das Resultat!


----------



## Deep Down (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse!#6 Rischtisch niedlich, die Kleenen!


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen echt klasse aus die Kleinen #6

Ich glaub ich muss mich auch mal an so kleine Miniwobbler ranwagen.


----------



## Frosch38 (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja und es warten noch ein Paar Zwerge darauf verschönert zu werden.


----------



## Hiltownbarsch (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal ne Frage so in die Runde: Ihr habt ja erfahrung ohne Ende im Bau von wobblern aller Größen. ICh habe mich jetzt schon mehrmal an einen Zalt unter 7cm gewagt, aber meine wurden immer sehr zerbrechlich oder ich habe die Bebleiung verhauen. Mich würde es ja mal interessieren ob das jemand von euch hinbekommt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand lust hier zu beweisen, dass es geht!  Also ran an die Hobelbank und zeigt, was ihr draufhabt.


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Zalt





Hiltownbarsch schrieb:


> sehr zerbrechlich oder ich habe die Bebleiung verhauen



Sieh dir mal die Form an. Wenn du das aus einer Leiste rausarbeitest wirst du immer Schwachstellen haben. Arbeite das aus einem von Hause aus gebogenem Teil raus dann wird es besser werden.












So habe ich das hier bei meinen Bananen auch gemacht. :vik:


----------



## magut (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wo hast bei den Bananen das Blei eingebaut?  schaun echt geil aus und laufen sicher Hammergeil
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ magut Und wie die Laufen. Wie ein angeschlagenr Fisch der immer wieder mal die Wasseroberfläche durchbricht. Echt geil, vorallem wenn die Barsche an der Oberfläche Jagen. #6 Machst du ihn schwimmend dann ploppt er immer so raus oder etwas mehr Blei und er läuft unter der Oberfläche.


----------



## magut (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke:m

geh mal davon aus, daß die hellen Flecken "Kitt" ist wo das Blei dahinter ist
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



magut schrieb:


> geh mal davon aus, daß die hellen Flecken "Kitt" ist wo das Blei dahinter ist



So ist es. Viel Spass beim Basteln. :m


----------



## falter78 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Teile. Vor allem die Bananen sind ja echt krass, geile Idee.

Hier meine zwei neuesten Werke aus PU. Waren bis heute im Köderkarussel und trocknen jetzt durch. 

Silly perch und Big Mouth green


----------



## ->x.Andi* (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*









ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Wobbler gebaut, drehn grad ihre Runden.


----------



## falter78 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So und hier mal die fertige Frühjahrskollektion nach der Endmontage:


----------



## Deep Down (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ist ja bei Euch mal wieder was Nettes aus den Köderrädern gefallen!#6#6#6


Hat zwar nen bisschen gedauert, aber trotz laufender Saison hab ich auch nochmal welche fertig gemacht!

Nen paar Barsche!





Noch nen Hecht!







Jetzt hab ich auch mal ein paar Tailbaits fertig!





















Nen paar neue 14,5er! 










Und noch ne Karausche!





Mal was Dunkles fürs Helle!





Ne Laube in grün/blau!





Familie Schuppi/Karausche!





Familie Rotfeder!


----------



## falter78 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer. Aber sag mal was machst du denn mit den ganzen Jerks? Vertickst du die?

Und du gießt oder? Die sehen ja alle gleich aus...


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!#6

Alle sind aus Holz. 
Ich hab mir für jede Größe ne Schablone/n gemacht. Die sind in den Größen von der Form aber unterschiedlich. Es gibt in der jeweiligen Größe zu dem immer wieder leichte Abweichungen!

Was ich damit mache? Ich angel damit! Natürlich nicht mit allen, man hat so seine Favouriten. Ganz heiss im Kurs sind bei mir gerade die Rotfedern und die Schuppis.
Wenn mir einer nicht gefällt, wird auch schon mal recycelt, z.B. ist der Dunkle so einer! 
Mit einigen angel ich gar nicht, die sind zu hübsch! Manche werden auch verschenkt und ich hab auch schon welche weggehängt! Tut nicht so richtig weh, Nachschub ist ja machbar!|supergri
Dann geht man mal los, mit den Lütten oder den Mittleren, dann mal wieder mit den Dicken! Je nach Lust und Laune!
Aber ich kann wirklich aus dem Vollen schöpfen und ich jerke eigentlich auch nur.


----------



## yokari (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da habt ihr ja alle wieder genial Köder gebastelt.
@Deep Down: Deine Köder sehen wirklich sehr Professionel aus.Könnte man so glatt auf den Markt bringen.Vor allem dein Erkennungsmerkmal mit den Kiemen.Echt Hammer


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



->x.Andi* schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 202640
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 202638
> 
> ...



wie bekommt man den sowas hin? respekt.
oder hast du da ne schleie abgezogen?


----------



## ->x.Andi* (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nee ist mit Alu beklebt muster reingedrückt und dann mit der Airbrushpistole bemalt


----------



## Ferdin@nd (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch einige die ich fertig habe

zwei mal eine two tone









Die flosse habe ich gemach von ein blatt von eine blume


Grusse Ferdinand


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

echt originell |supergri :m


----------



## allegoric (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

coole Idee und gute Umsetzung . So deckt man mit einmal zwei Farbspektren ab ;-). Cool. 

Würde mich aber generell mal interessieren, ob Fische wirklich Farben unterscheiden können oder nur Töne wie Hell / Dunkel und glitzern. An manchen Tagen kann man reinschmeißen, was man will...es beißt. Und an anderen Tagen geht nur der eine Köder, aber dann eher die eine Köderart. Kann mich letztens an den Boddenausflug erinnern....keine Gummifische, keine Jerkbaits, keine Spinner funktionierten...ausschließlich Blinker funktionierten aber so unwahrscheinlich gut..., da wusste ich mir dann auch nicht mehr Rat, wie ich das begründen soll.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und weiter gehts!

Mal die Riege der 14,5er ausbauen!


----------



## Deep Down (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bastelt noch einer?

Ich hab noch was nachgelegt:

Ne leider mit 16,5cm untermaßige Schleie






und diese Goldorfe ist mit 14,5cm schon zu lang für den kleinen Gartenteich! 






Ich glaube, ich setz sie mal in die nächste Kieskuhle am Dorfesrand. Das machen ja einige!
Mal schauen, wie weit sie kommt!


----------



## Frosch38 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wirklich schöne Jerks entstanden :m


----------



## donak (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe auch mal wieder was fertig. Da ich mit meinem Azubi beim Köderschnorcheln einen Turus Ukko gefunden habe der leider wohl Wasser gezogen hat und nun sinkt, habe ich kurzer Hand zwei Kopien aus PU gemacht.

Hier das Resultat auf einem Biberstamm gebettet.





















Jetzt warten die beiden nur noch auf den ersten Einsatz, eventuell schon morgen!

Gruß Alex


----------



## phreak (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder was fertig. Da ich mit meinem Azubi beim Köderschnorcheln einen Turus Ukko gefunden habe der leider wohl Wasser gezogen hat und nun sinkt, habe ich kurzer Hand zwei Kopien aus PU gemacht.
> 
> Hier das Resultat auf einem Biberstamm gebettet.
> 
> ...



Moin, sehr gute Arbeit, Respekt. Was mich interessiert, wie hoch sind so in Schnitt die Kosten für einen Wobbler?


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



phreak schrieb:


> Moin, sehr gute Arbeit, Respekt. Was mich interessiert, wie hoch sind so in Schnitt die Kosten für einen Wobbler?



Wie hoch setzt Du den Stundenlohn an?


----------



## phreak (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Wie hoch setzt Du den Stundenlohn an?



Ich habe mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Ich tendierte auch zum Wobblerbau. Daher würde ich gerne wissen, wie hoch in etwa die Anschaffungskosten für den Wobblerbau betragen können. Gerade für den Einstieg.


----------



## Deep Down (13. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, die Antwort war schon treffend und zielt wohl nicht auf einen Kaufpreis ab!

Von den Kosten kommt es darauf an, was Du vor hast!
Nur mal so oder zukünftig alles selbst bauen?
Werkzeuge schon vorhanden?
Welches Material?
Welches Finish?
Und und und!
Am Teuersten wird wohl das Airbrushequipment sein, wenn Du kein Sprühdosen- oder Pinseldesign haben willst!


----------



## phreak (14. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na, die Antwort war schon treffend und zielt wohl nicht auf einen Kaufpreis ab!
> 
> Von den Kosten kommt es darauf an, was Du vor hast!
> Nur mal so oder zukünftig alles selbst bauen?
> ...



Moin, ersteinmal danke für deine Rückmeldung. Ich überlege mir gerade ob es überhaupt Sinn für mich machen würde, Wobbler in eigenarbeit herzustellen. 

Ich bin relativ neu zum angeln gekommen und patrouilliere eher Forellenseen. Das soll sich nun bald aber ändern, sodass ich gerne zusätzlich an der Elbe auf Zander und Co. Ausschau gehen möchte. Wenn es hoch kommt, gehe ich zwei mal im Monat angeln. 

Mir stellt sich einfach die Frage, ob es langfristig günstiger ist selbst Wobbler herzustellen oder nicht? Denn gute Wobbler kosten mittlerweile auch kein Vermögen, oder? Dennoch finde ich es viel persönlicher und individueller nach seinen Bedürfnissen sein Fanggerät 
auszurichten. Und Handwerklich bin ich auch begabt. 

Ich möchte Balsaholz benutzen, oder auch Styrodur. Werkzeug ist anteilig vorhanden. Kleinkram muss ich noch besorgen. Ein gutes Airbrushset muss auch nicht die Welt kosten, oder?

Das ist halt die Frage: lohnt es sich z. B. 100€ für Anschaffungskosten auszugeben, wenn ich momentan eh so wenig angeln gehe? Je länger ich schreibe, desto mehr wage ich DAS zu bezweifeln. :-(


----------



## Deep Down (14. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nen guter -auch kleiner- Wobbler kann locker über 15,00 € Kosten.

Es ist alles ne Frage des Aufwandes! Okay, ich hab auch mit nen 100,00 € Airbrushset angefangen! Der Kompressor hat aber doch sehr schnell das Zeitliche gesegnet! Dann hier und da ne weitere Pistole, Farben etc! 

Im Vordergrund steht beim Basteln eher die "Liebhaberei" und der "Stolz" auf nen eignen Köder was zu fangen!

Ich bastele mir mittlerweile alle Köder selbst! Und ich weiß gar nicht, wann ich mir den letzten Köder von der Stange gekauft habe?   
Ob man dadurch spart? Keine Ahnung!


----------



## donak (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich denke Wobbler zu bauen, um zu sparen, funktioniert so nicht, ist auch nicht mein Antrieb.

Ich baue die eigentlich nur weil es mir gefällt und es schon ein anderes Gefühl ist, wenn man mal mit nem Eigenbau fängt.

Zum Bauen muss man auch genug Zeit haben, welche bei mir gerade leider fehlt, komme auch kaum zum Angeln.


----------



## phreak (25. August 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Zum Bauen muss man auch genug Zeit haben, welche bei mir gerade leider fehlt, komme auch kaum zum Angeln.


Moinsen, stimme dir da zu. Fürs erste kaufe ich mir welche und dann mal schauen... 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## donak (7. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bevor der Thread hier in der Versenkung verschwindet. Ich habe mich mal wieder an einen Wobbler mit Twisterschwanz gewagt.

Nachdem ich heute morgen alles eingeklebt und dann einen Testlauf gewagt habe, musste ich die vordere Öse für den Einhänger nochmal entfernen, sprich rausreissen.

Jetzt mit neu angeordneter Öse bin ich mit dem Lauf zufrieden.






Hier gibt es auch ein Video vom Lauf:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfPG2uqzI0o

Jetzt muss nur noch das Blei eingebracht, lackiert, Augen angebracht und versiegelt werden.


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Lauf des Wobblers und die Form gefallen!#6


----------



## donak (8. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down: Schön das von einem erfahrenem Köderbauer zu hören.

Ist ja Momentan echt ruhig hier.


----------



## Deep Down (8. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Problem, gern geschehen!

Roter Twisterkorpus mit weißem Schwanz! Ich bin mal richtig gespannt auf Dein (End-)Design!

Und es wird hier schon wieder belebter werden! 

Ich hab zwischenzeitlich auch was fertig gebastelt! Aber noch keine Lust gehabt, die pics hochzuladen!||supergri


----------



## donak (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kein Problem, gern geschehen!
> 
> Roter Twisterkorpus mit weißem Schwanz! Ich bin mal richtig gespannt auf Dein (End-)Design!
> 
> ...



Ich kenne das selber, wenig Zeit und dann muss man sich manchmal auch selber in den Hintern treten.

Ich will mal schauen, dass ich dem Ende heute wieder ein wenig näher komme.


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (9. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der Wobbler sieht echt klasse aus. Werde irgendwann auch mal mit Twisterschwänzen herumexperimentieren 

So dass dieser Thread nicht in Vergessenheit gerät ... von mir auch mal wieder ein paar Wobbler die ich bereits schon getestet habe und auf den ein oder anderen auch schon was fangen konnte. War aber einfach zu faul sie hier gleich hochzuladen 

Hier die kleinere Variante von meinem Hechtwobbler. Das ist mein absoluter Favorit, weil ich mit dem schon so viele schöne Hechte gefangen habe. Diesmal habe ich gleich mal ein paar mehr gemacht, weil ich ein paar Freunden diesen Wobbler schenken wollte. 3 Stück haben bereits den Besitzer gewechselt 





Hier ist der Hechtwobbler als größere Variante...
den oberen fehlt noch der Schutzlack. Dazu bin ich einfach auch noch nicht gekommen.




Und hier nochmal groß/klein im Vergleich...





Dann habe ich mich mal noch dran gemacht den Turus Ukko Wobbler nachzubauen. Nachdem der erste einfach zum werfen zu groß war bzw. ein bisschen zu schwer (siehe Bild unten), habe ich ein paar kleinere gebaut. Diese laufen richtig gut.










Desweiteren habe ich noch vier Popper gebaut...










Auf dieser Internetseite http://xoomer.virgilio.it/cjbur/1indice_tema.htm (die kann ich nur empfehlen, wenn man auf der Suche nach neuen Ideen ist) habe ich diesen Frosch gesehen und war von dem so angetan, dass ich diesen auch mal gebaut habe. Fangen konnte ich damit zwar noch nichts, aber ich muss sagen, dass dieser Oberflächenköder einen verdammt realistische Bewegungen mach. Durch das "zupfen" mit der Angel ploppt der Kopf immer nach unten und die Beine werden hergezogen und strecken sich wieder. Wie wenn ein Frosch schwimmt. Auf der Seite ist auch ein kurzes Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=zkcqjbpoPso


----------



## donak (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Wobblerbau-jw: Deine Köder sind auch wieder Top, der Frosch ist genial.

Ich habe meinen nun auch fertig gestellt. Lackiert und mit goldenen Flakes versehenem Epoxy versiegelt.
















Bin zufrieden, nur habe ich diesmal meine "Unterschrift" vergessen, shit happens.


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@wobblerbau-jw
So ne Reihenproduktion geht recht fix, da man einen Schritt schön nacheinander an mehreren Teilen ausführen kann! 
Klasse auch der gehaltene Designstandard bei diesen Ködern!
Schönes Sammelsurium der unterschiedlichsten Köder geworden!
Der Frosch hat was!

@donak
Nen böser Blick hat die Rote Gefahr!#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (10. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ wobblerbau: absolut tolle handbemalte Dekors! Und der Frosch ist auch das beste nicht-krautfreie Modell, dass ich je gesehen habe!


----------



## donak (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich den Rest der Woche noch zu Hause bin, war ich heute mal wieder im Keller.

4 Köder aus Balsa:











Da muss allerdings noch die Achse mit Blei und die Schaufel eingeklebt werden.

Und noch zwei aus PU:















Gruß Alex


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nette Rohlinge! 

So ne freie Woche wär auch mal nicht schlecht!|rolleyes

Ne Platte Makrolon hab ich schon! Ist dann absehbar, was als 
Nächstes kommt!

Aber, ich sachte ich ja, ich bin nur zu faul zum Ablichten...nu aber dann doch mal!

Die Aufmerksamkeit galt nochmal den Tailbaits:











Und die Teile lassen mächtig Variationen zu....





















Und das Schönste daran......

.....sie fangen!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Führst du die Dinger wie ein ganz normales Jerkbait?
Ich weiß nicht welche Variation ich am besten finden soll...


----------



## Deep Down (11. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep, Tailbaits brauchen aber nen etwas heftigeren Ruck und den Twisterschwanz muss man manchmal in der Ausrichtung leicht verdrehen!
Die Löffel blinken und ganz begeistert bin ich vom Oktopus! Und zwar so, dass ich demnächst nen Trailer à Flyfishing binden lasse/werde!
Ich verpasse meinen Jerks im übrigen eine Laufstil der vom "bekannten" zweidimensionalen Walk-the-dog abweicht und eher dreidimensional läuft!


----------



## raetzrico (12. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Köder die ihr da wieder gebastelt habt.
Die Ukko´s sehen toll aus und auch der Twisterschwanzwobbler von donak
klasse Lauf und Design.
Deep Down Deine Serie ist wie immer aller erste Sahne. BGefallen mir außerordentlich gut.
Macht weiter so! Ich schaue hier immer gern wieder rein.
Ich habe mittlerweile so viele Köder das ich mir mal ein neues Bastelfeld 
erschlossen habe den Rutenbau. Baue gerade meine dritte Rute auf und muß sagen auch eine tolle Abendbeschäftigung.

Grüße aus Berlin Enrico


----------



## donak (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen,

ich bräuchte mal den Rat der Köderbauer.

Und zwar ist mir aufgefallen, dass manche meiner Köder hässlige gelbe Flecken bekommen Stellenweise.

Die Köder sind aus PU und ich benutze  5 Minuten Epoxy von Conrad, hat einer ne Idee?






Gruß Alex


----------



## Kössi (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Falls du deine Köder in Leinöl-Terpentin imprägnierst, kann es sein, daß dieses Gemisch im nachhinein noch ausgast und diese hässlichen Flecken hinterläßt. Ich lasse meine Köder ca. 2 Wochen trocknen und bringe zum Schutz vor dem lackieren schon eine Schicht Epoxi auf.  Kössi


----------



## donak (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist ja das komische, meine Köder sind aus PU Hartschaum. Dachte auch irgendwie da gast was aus, eventuell der Lack nicht lange genug getrocknet oder so.

Das mit der Leinöl Methode so etwas passieren kann, hatte ich schonmal gelesen.

Keine Ahnung wie das passiert.


----------



## phreak (13. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen, ersteinmal muss ich sagen, Kompliment für eure Kunstwerke. Die sehen richtig gut aus. 

Nun würde ich gerne einmal wissen, was für Airbrushssysteme ihr für einen Anfänger wie mich empfehlen würdet? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Deep Down (14. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jedenfalls muß es einen Kompressor mit Tank haben!


----------



## donak (15. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier meine neuesten.






Habe heute die 4 mitsamt den beiden Turrus-Kopien, mal in einem Wasser gefilmt, wo man den Lauf auch mal erkennen kann.

Aber wie das so ist, wollen mein PC und der Camcorder heute nicht mit einander kommunizieren...

Video reiche ich nach.


----------



## phreak (15. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Jedenfalls muß es einen Kompressor mit Tank haben!



Kannst du ein Modell empfehlen? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Deep Down (15. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Wieder schick!

@phreak
Für die Wohnung?
Am Besten der, aber preislich mächtig heftig!

Sonst so einer!
Zwei Motoren und ein 3 L Tank!  


Und hier imSet! Die Pistole könnte aber feiner sein!
Daher noch ne Schnellkupplung und ne feinere Gun dazu und der Spaß kann schon losgehen!


----------



## phreak (15. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @donak
> Wieder schick!
> 
> @phreak
> ...



Danke :thumbup:

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Deep Down (17. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Dein Verfärbungsproblem ist schon merkwürdig, wenn Du PU nimmst und daher keine Imprägnierung brauchst!
Den Rohling versiegelst Du nicht vor dem Lackieren, richtig?
Das allein etwas aus dem PU "ausgast", glaube ich eher nicht
Es bleibt daher zu vermuten, dass der verwendete Lack bzw die darin enthaltenen Lösungsmittel sich nicht mit dem PU vertragen.
Was nimmst Du für Lack? Acryllack?, Wenn ja auf welcher Basis? 
Oder nimmst Du Kunstharzlack?
Mit der Sprühdose kommt ja eigentlich auch ne relativ fette Schicht drauf!
Wie lange lässt Du die Köder nach dem Lackieren trocknen/ausgasen?
Es könnte sein, dass du noch nicht vollständig getrockneten Lack mit Epoxy verschliesst. Die eingeschlossenen Stoffe bleiben dann natürlich aktiv. Reaktionen mit dem PU dann vllt nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## donak (18. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie lange lässt Du die Köder nach dem Lackieren trocknen/ausgasen?
> Es könnte sein, dass du noch nicht vollständig getrockneten Lack mit Epoxy verschliesst. Die eingeschlossenen Stoffe bleiben dann natürlich aktiv. Reaktionen mit dem PU dann vllt nicht ausgeschlossen.



Das habe ich allerdings auch in Betracht gezogen, dass ich einfach wieder schnell die Köder fertig haben wollte und den Lack nicht lange genug habe trocknen lassen.

Ich werde weiter berichten.


----------



## donak (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt, diesmal mit Hilfe meines Azubi´s, da er ein Schweißgerät zu Hause hat.

Dabei ist dieses Werkzeug entstanden.












Damit kann ich meinen Tauchschaufeln mal ne andere Form geben, ob´s was ändert am Lauf, keine Ahnung, aber halt mal was anderes.
















Ein kleiner Wobbler, quasi Barschköder ist gerade in der Mache, der bekommt eine Schaufel mit der Löffelform.

Wenn der fertig ist zeige ich das Ergebnis.


----------



## BronkoderBär (29. September 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich shcätze die wobbler werden mehr rollen/flanken.

Berichte bitte#h


----------



## donak (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, da bin ich wieder. Heute morgen war ich ne Runde am Wasser und habe  natürlich voller Vorfreude meinen neuesten Köder getestet. Diesmal hatte  ich den Köder direkt bebleit und dann lackiert, ohne einen Testlauf zu  wagen.

Und was soll ich sagen, ein Wobbler war das nicht... Eher ein Taucher...  Null Bewegung ausser nach unten und bei schnellerem Kurbeln überschlug  er sich einfach nur.

Köder also wieder in die Box und erstmal das Gewässer beangelt.

Also dann nach Hause und mit dem Köder erstmal in den Keller.  Tauchschaufel etwas gekürzt und zur Schnauze des Köders etwas verjüngt.  Dann an den Pachtteich bei mir um die Ecke und noch mal testen.

Bewegung war jetzt zwar da, aber noch bescheiden. Also wieder nach Hause, Prozedur nochmal und wieder an den Teich.

Schon besser nur bei starkem Beschleunigen immer noch ein  unkontrolliertes Ausbrechen. Dann habe ich kurzer Hand die Öse nach  unten gebogen und siehe da, der Lauf ist wunderbar!

So genug geschrieben:

Der Köder 6 cm lang bei ca. 7 gr


























Hoffe der bringt ein paar Barsche. 

Durch das Kürzen der Schaufel hat der Köder zwar Tauchtiefe verloren, aber ich habe wieder an Erkenntnis gewonnen.


----------



## phreak (3. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen, die Augenformen sind richtig gut geworden. 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## naazraal (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt es die Ösen zum reindrehen ? und wie befestigt man die Schaufeln  ?
Hat wer son kleines FAQ? Oder so eine einführung ? Würde mich freuen


----------



## donak (4. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@naazraal: Bei Interesse am Kunstköderbau, würde ich dir ans Herz legen dich mal durch den Thread und das WWW zu lesen. Allein in diesem Thread ist so einiges beschrieben.


----------



## donak (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich mir diese Woche ein Airbrush Set gegönnt habe, bin ich heute auch gleich mal angefangen mich mit der Materie vertraut zu machen.






Habe zwei Köder heute mal gebrusht. Ein Tailbait war mein erstes Opfer, den habe ich mit deckenden Farben gesprüht. Bei dem werde ich mich noch mit der Kopfpartie und den Flossen widmen. Den Barsch habe ich foliert und dann mit transparenter und deckender Farne gesprüht.

Dafür, dass ich noch nie mit ner Airbrush gearbeitet habe und mich gleich ans Objekt begeben habe, bin ich ganz zufrieden.


----------



## con3head (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Cool, Dach mal wie macht sich denn dein Kompressor? Und was hat der denn gekostet?

Hab auch nen set zur Probe bekommen und ist auch schon übel alt aber klappt ganz gut auf Papier soweit.

MFG patrick


----------



## donak (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kompressor macht was er soll, finde den für den Preis echt in Ordnung als Einstieg. Habe den recht günstig bei Ebay gekauft. Alles andere bis auf den Schlauch bei airbrush4you und den Schlauch bei Wiltec.

Muss mir aber noch ein paar Farben und nen Halter zulegen, ohne Halter ist´s nervig.


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak Glückwunsch, du bist mir ein Schritt vorraus denn ich plane immer noch mit einem Set. 
Aber für das erste mal nicht schlecht. Was für transparente Farben hast du benutzt?


----------



## donak (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38: Habe mir Createx Opaque und Transparent jeweils als Set gekauft.

Rot, Grün, Gelb, Blau, Weiß und Schwarz. Wobei in dem Transparent Set das Weiß und Schwarz auch deckend ist.


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:m Danke

Ich habe mich mal mit Blattmetall versucht, Farbe folgt später. |rolleyes


----------



## donak (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^Sieht echt gut aus, vorallem das Auge! :m Ist das so ein Teddy Auge?

War eben wieder im Keller, habe mir erstmal nen provisorischen Airbrush Pistolenhalter gebaut






und mich dann nochmal dem Köder gewidmet.


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne kiste haste da. alles sehr ordentlich. da könnt ich mir ne scheibe von abschneiden ...


----------



## donak (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Danke, aber glaube mir du willst nicht die Werkstatt sehen, man hat halt einfach zu wenig Platz. Muss gerade feststellen um meinem PC sieht´s nicht besser aus, verdammt...


----------



## phreak (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was lief den bei Titel 11?  

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Kössi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Donak, fürs erste Mal brushen sehen deine Köder doch echt top aus! Wie hast du denn die Flosse gespritzt? Ich hab auch noch 2 Köder zu sritzen, aber wenn man längere Zeit nichts angepinselt hat, dann brauchts auch wieder ein bischen Übung. Gruß Kössi


----------



## donak (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Phreak: “Geometry of Business” Vinnie Paz feat. la Coka Nostra ( Album God of the Serengeti )

@ Kössi: Nach nem Tutorial von MT-Lures

War gerade noch im Keller die beiden gebrushten Köder epoxieren und ich bin im nassen Zustand voll begeistert, Bilder gibt´s wenn die Köder trocken sind.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Donak
Nun gehts los!#6
Schön, dass Du mit dem Kompi zufrieden bist!

@Frosch
Diese Folien haben Potenzial! Hast Du auch die "Milch" dazu benutzt?


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak ja das ist ein Teddy Auge bin noch auf der suche nach anderen Farben

@ Deep Down Ja auch mit Milch und es hat beim esten mal geklappt


----------



## donak (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Stimmt in der Aufregung habe ich dich ganz vergessen, dir gebührt ja auch ein Danke für die nette Beratung!

Danke.

Schlagmetall habe ich auch schon hier, nur noch keine Anlegemilch.

@Frosch38: Wo hast du denn die Teddy Augen her?


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich verwende statt anlegmilch einfach die emulsion mit der ich das holz behandle, um es widerstandsfähig gegen eindringendes Wasser zu machen.  sehe bisher keinen grund extra milch zu kaufen, funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## donak (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl: Was ist denn das für eine Emulsion?


----------



## Frosch38 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wir hatten hier vor einigen Wochen eine Handarbeitsmesse und da hingen die Augen so rum und ich habe mal welche zum testen mitgenommem.
Hätte noch gerne andere Farben.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



naazraal schrieb:


> Gibt es die Ösen zum reindrehen ? und wie befestigt man die Schaufeln  ?
> Hat wer son kleines FAQ? Oder so eine einführung ? Würde mich freuen



Hallo,
deine Frage nutze ich jetzt mal, um mich hier im Forum mal wieder zu melden. Lange habt ihr hier nichts mehr von mir gehört und die von den meisten "Wobbler-Bastlern" aus meiner Bastelzeit sind auch nur noch die wenigsten aktiv.
Aber ab und an habe ich immer mal wieder gelesen, was ihr so bastelt. Sind echt tolle Sachen dabei! Weiter so Jungs! ;-)

Zu deiner Frage:
Ösen gibt es zum reindrehen, das ist aber nur für große Wobbler aus stabilem Holz zum empfehlen, diese sollten aber sicherheitshalber zusätzlich noch verklebt werden.
Für kleine Wobbler, speziell für die aus Balsaholz oder Kunststoff empfiehlt sich ein Drahrgerüst mit gebogenen Ösen, siehe auch hier: http://barsch-alarm.de/index.php?file=article&name=News&sid=1019

Zum Thema schaufeln, steht auch was in dem o.g. Artikel.

Mit diesem Artikel, habe ich das Wobblerbauen angefangen. Wenn man aber tiefer in die Materie einsteigen will, gibt es zwei möglichkeiten.
Entweder mal arbeitet diesen Thread und den Vorgänger-Thread (siehe Seite 1 diesen Threads) durch.
Oder man kauft sich das Buch von Hans Nordin - Wobbler Topmodelle im Eigenbau (http://www.amazon.de/Wobbler-Hans-Nordin/dp/3275013092)

Ich hab das Buch, kann es nur empfehlen.
Aber wer nicht so viel Geld ausgeben möchte, kann sich das, was dort drin steht auch hier im Forum erschließen, ich würde fast behaupten, alles was im Buch steht, steht mittlerweile in ähnlicher Form, zumindest was die Information betrifft, hier auch im Forum.

Für meinen Teil, werde ich in der nächsten Zeit mit meinen gebastelten Wobblern ans Wasser gehen, zum Basteln habe ich gerade keine Zeit und auch keine Lust.
Sobald was darauf beißt, lasse ich von mir hören.

In diesem Sinne.|wavey:


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @Mordskerl: Was ist denn das für eine Emulsion?



Hab vor ein paar Jahren mein Parkett abschleifen lassen. Die haben das dann anschließend mit dieser milchigen Emulsion behandelt um die Oberfläche zu härten und wasserfest zu machen.
Hab mir etwas abgezweigt zum Wobblerbau. Als das eingetrocknet war hab ich Parkettlack ausm Baumarkt genommen. Sieht genauso aus, ist wahrscheinlich das gleiche.
Zieht je nach Holzart mehrere Millimeter ein.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Parkettlack /-siegel ist recht "schleimig" und könnte daher tatsächlich dafür gut geeignet sein.


----------



## donak (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wollte ja noch die Bilder der beiden Wobbler zeigen.






















Habe heute noch zwei fertig gemacht einmal wieder eine Turrus Ukko Kopie und einen Crankbait, da habe ich mich Freihand versucht und mal den Kompressor richtig eigestellt, Bilder davon kommen, die Köder trocknen noch.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöner Hintergrund!|supergri

Den "Bananigen" find ich cool! Bööööser Blick!

Freihand übt! Man macht ordentlich Erfahrung für weitere Projekte!


----------



## con3head (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi,

mal ne kurze frage:

bei jerkbaits, wie bzw. was verursacht das sogenannte "bellyshaking" beim absinken???

was muss ein jerkbait haben das er das macht?


dank an euch alle

mfg patrick


----------



## donak (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute auf der Arbeit schnell meine 2 Köder abgelichtet, da ich sonst nur im dunkeln bzw. bei Kunstlicht Bilder machen kann. |supergri


























Noch Luft nach oben, aber da ich mich mit der Materie Airbrush erstmal vertraut machen muss, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es geht voran!#6


----------



## nepomuk (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, leider war ich eine Weile nicht on.
Aufgrund mehrerer Anfragen nach Pu-Resten die ich erst sehr spät
gesehen habe hier nochmal Werbung in eigener Sache.

Ich verkaufe für 20,-€, 2kg Pu Schaumplattenreste 2cm dick.

Bitte eine Pn an mich, 
Gruß Swen


----------



## donak (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin auch wieder fleissig.


























Den Köder im Hintergrund vom ersten Bild mache ich auch noch. Mal schauen ob ich den heute noch gebrusht kriege und aus den mir vorhandenen Farben ein schönes Dekor zaubern kann.


----------



## nepomuk (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi Donak, Du baust die Dinger wie eine Maschine.
Wenn auf jeden Wobbler nur ein Raubfisch entnommen wär,
müssten wir mit einer Verbuttung der Friedfischbestände rechnen


----------



## donak (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe, Danke für die Blumen, aber soviele baue ich nun auch nicht, bin im Moment nur ziemlich alleine mit der Bauerei, wie es aussieht.

Hoffe meine Köderbaukollegen, haben nur eine schöpferische Pause eingelegt. |wavey:


----------



## GFT (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Saubere Arbeit.#r

*"schöpferische Pause"*
Winterzeit, Bastelzeit!
Geht bald wieder los.
Arbeit, Arbeit, Arbeit 
und in der Freizeit lockt das Wasser|supergri
Gruß Olaf


----------



## Deep Down (3. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Hoffe meine Köderbaukollegen, haben nur eine schöpferische Pause eingelegt. |wavey:



Warte ab!

Wirklich schicker Hechtrohling!#6


----------



## donak (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@All: Danke!

Also,  den Hecht habe ich gestern noch fertig gekriegt. Habe gerade  versucht Bilder zu machen, aber da wegen wenig Akku kein Blitz  funktioniert, sind die Bilder abgreulich, deshalb gibt es nur einen  kleinen Vorgeschmack.











Mal schauen eventuell kann ich nachher noch Bilder machen. 

Achja, den anderen Köder habe ich versucht mit Blattmetall zu bearbeiten, das ging mal gründlich in die Hose.  Shit happens.


----------



## Deep Down (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, da bin ich mal gespannt! Du bist jedenfalls richtig angefixt!

Ich mach mal weiter:


----------



## con3head (4. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Köder 

Wenn ich nur schon alle Materialien hier hätte...

So bleibt mir nur das Prototypen schnitzen.

MFG patrick


----------



## makomatic (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Köder bastelt ihr euch! Ich sollte da auch mal wieder mit anfangen - WInterzeit = Bastelzeit :vik:


----------



## Frosch38 (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht schlecht
@ donak ist der Körper vom Hecht aus Gießharz?


----------



## donak (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down: Wiedermal Sahneteile! Hut ab!

@Frosch38: Aus PU Hartschaum.

Heute in der Mittagspause gab´s ein Fotoshooting:





















Und von den OBO Werken kam ein Testpaket:


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

@donak
#6#6#6#6
Gefällt mir!


----------



## donak (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Das Danke kann ich zurückgeben! 

Ich bin total infiziert! Die Zeit ist aber leider durch Arbeit viel zu sehr eingeschränkt. Aber das Problem haben andere bestimmt auch.


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Ich bin total infiziert! Die Zeit ist aber leider durch Arbeit viel zu sehr eingeschränkt. Aber das Problem haben andere bestimmt auch.



Nöööööö, gar nicht!


----------



## Deep Down (5. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, ich hab noch welche!


----------



## Frosch38 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#r 
donak hast du eine gute Bezugsquelle für Hartschaum


----------



## donak (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Wie aus einem Guß! Genial! Du machst auch immer gleich ne ganze Armada, ich glaube du hast mehr Zeit. *lach*

@Frosch38: Ein paar Post´s vorher hat User Nepomuk PU angeboten, daraus ist auch mein Hechtköder. 

Ansonsten habe ich gerade ein Testpaket von den OBO Werken bekommen. Da kann man PU Hartschaumplatten in allen möglichen Dichten erwerben.


----------



## Deep Down (6. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @Deep Down: Wie aus einem Guß! Genial! Du machst auch immer gleich ne ganze Armada, ich glaube du hast mehr Zeit. *lach*



Ich teile mir die Zeit vielleicht nur besser ein!|supergri
Wenn ich z.B. silber lackiere, sind immer gleich mehrere Rohlinge dran etc. Dann wird teilweise alles erst auf einmal fertig

Und ich hab noch welche fertig!































|


----------



## Frosch38 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ donak alles klar Danke :m


----------



## phreak (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @ Deep Down: Wiedermal Sahneteile! Hut ab!
> 
> @Frosch38: Aus PU Hartschaum.
> 
> ...


Auch wenn es sich um ein Testpacket handelt, musstest du etwas drauf zahlen? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Obo Werke nicht mehr kostenfreie Pakete liefern. 



Gruß Phreak


----------



## donak (7. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



phreak schrieb:


> Auch wenn es sich um ein Testpacket handelt, musstest du etwas drauf zahlen? Ich habe mal gelesen, dass die Obo Werke nicht mehr kostenfreie Pakete liefern.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Phreak



Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.

@Deep Down: Ich sag ja ne ganze Armada, wie immer Top.


----------



## weigi (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute 

Auch ich habe wiedermal gemacht. Allerdings habe ich mich vorerst auf ein Redesign beschränkt Ich glaube es hat sich gelohnt jetzt muss es nur noch den Fischen gefallen.

*Vorher:*













*Nachher:*






Da ich bis jetzt nur kleinere Mengen verarbeitet habe, habe ich bis jetzt die farbliche Gestaltung mit Spraydose gemacht. Wenn ich mir aber die Arbeiten hier anschaue dann hat man mit Airbrush halt schon ganz andere Möglichkeiten.


@ Donak Sehr schön geworden dein Hechtlein


Gruss weigi


----------



## donak (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War gerade auf dem Geburtstag meines Onkels und meiner Cousine, da meine  Tante auch gerne dekoriert bin ich auf einen Stoff auf dem Tisch  aufmerksam geworden.

Konnte davon ein Stück ergattern.


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ein Flies ist gut anstatt eines Gitternetzes zu verwenden und sieht dann u.a. so aus:






Kann man sich aber auch im Bastelladen besorgen.


----------



## donak (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> So ein Flies ist gut anstatt eines Gitternetzes zu verwenden und sieht dann u.a. so aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt natürlich auch aus einem Bastelladen, hatte so ein Muster auch schon mal auf Ködern gesehen und mich gefragt wei man das macht. Hatte irgendwie immer Glasfasergewebe im Hinterkopf, aber heute habe ich das halt als Tischdeko entdeckt und da musste ich handeln.


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit dem Handeln ging es mir genauso!  Ich hätte selbst nicht gedacht, dass das so gut geht. 
Glasfaser dagegen sollte zu steif sein!


----------



## donak (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall berichten, mal gucken was morgen das Wetter sagt, eigentlich müsste ich mal das Hechtimitat durchs Wasser ziehen, aber in den Keller muss ich auch noch.


----------



## Deep Down (9. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist gerade nicht so einfach alles zu managen! 
Aber derzeit steht Angeln noch vorm Basteln!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> War gerade auf dem Geburtstag meines Onkels und meiner Cousine, da meine  Tante auch gerne dekoriert bin ich auf einen Stoff auf dem Tisch  aufmerksam geworden.
> 
> Konnte davon ein Stück ergattern.



Ja ja, kenn ich. Mein Besuch zieht auch keine Pelzmäntel mehr an und versteckt die Perserkatze wenn ich komme. Wenn ich dieses Leuchten in den Augen und Schere und den Fliegenbindestock schon in der Hand habe ...:l


----------



## BronkoderBär (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

alter Katzenfriseur


----------



## spin-paule (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ü800 Seiten sind etwas heavy zu durchforsten. Daher meine vielleicht bereits beantwortete Frage:
Hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit Wobblerkörper aus einem 3D-Drucker?
Eignet sich der 3D-Kunstharz überhaupt?
TL
Paul


----------



## allegoric (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Traumhafte Köder  Schön gebastelt hehe.


----------



## donak (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Gestern bin ich nicht mehr zum Basteln gekommen, wollte mal eben kurz Angeln, habe den Hecht angeknotet und gleich beim ersten Wurf in 30 Meter Entfernung direkt nen Hänger unter Wasser!!! Aber abreissen war natürlich keine Option. Mit Hilfe meiner lieben Frau, die mir den Dachgepäckträger gebracht hat und bei meiner Rute die Stellung gehalten hat, habe ich kurzerhand meinen verkaterten Azubi mobilisiert, das Kanu auf´s Dach geschnallt und dann den Köder gerettet.

Dann haben wir noch 1,5 Stunden aus´m Kanu geangelt aber ohne Erfolg, nur kalt war´s.

So back to topic:

@Spin-Paule: Bin der Meinung schon was vom 3D-Druckerwobblerbau (was für´n Wort) gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Deep Down (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das nenn ich dann mal Einsatz!#6


----------



## julius98 (30. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

habe mal ein Bild von meinem ersten Wobbler angehängt. Ist ein Hecht sinkend, 10 cm lang, 15 g schwer. Bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden, für den ersten Wobbler ist er denke ich nicht schlecht und ich werde über den Winter auf jeden Fall noch einige bauen .


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hübsch. meine ersten sahen anders aus...

läuft er? mit der hoch sitzenden öse hab ich keine guten erfahrung.


----------



## donak (30. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> hübsch. meine ersten sahen anders aus...



Dem stimme ich zu, meine auch.

Morgen habe ich auch mal wieder eine Bastelsession eingeplant. Hauptsache ich kann mich auch aufraffen, im Moment bin ich einfach zu platt.


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Als Erstlingswerk schon mal nen beachtenswertes Niveau!#6

Meine waren auch etwas "naiver"!|supergri


----------



## julius98 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also war heute mal am Wasser, läuft NICHT aber naja dann mache ich eben einen neuen  Denkt ihr wenn die Öse weiter unten ist läuft er?


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist ein Versuch wert. Sind doch SChraubösen, oder? Mach den Kopf runder, dann hast du Platz um die Öse von schräg unten einzuschrauben. Hängt aber natürlich auch von Bebleiung etc ab, ob er läuft.

Oder du hängst dein erstlingswerk so wie er ist weg als erinnerungsstück und baust nen neuen. Ich bin froh, dass ich meine frühen werke noch habe.

viel erfolg


----------



## julius98 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er dreht sich auf die Seite also denke ich wird es an der Öse liegen.

Danke für die Antwort


----------



## donak (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Keller, dachte machts mal eben zwei Jerkbaits, bleist die aus, testest den Lauf und dann kannst du endlich mal wieder brushen...

Pustekuchen, für Jerkbaits bin ich glaube ich zu dämlich. Laufen nicht...

Habe mich an de Bream und de Perchbait von Lurebuilding.nl gemacht, allerdings nen bischen dicker ca 2,5 cm und aus PU, demnach natürlich mehr Gewicht.

Aber wenn man dann jerkt, dreht der sich auch mal direkt um, also Heck nach vorne und so.

Wäre schön wenn mir mal einer unserer Jerkbait Guru´s unter die Arme greifen würde. Mir evtl. auch mal ein Video vom Lauf seiner Jerks zeigt. Denn ich fische sonst ja nur Wobbler und ab und zu mal Gummi´s. Nicht das mein "Jerks" doch laufen und ich bin nur der Meinung die laufen nicht, eigentlich bin ich aber der Meinung die Laufen nun echt nicht. Bin verwirrt. *lach*

Danke schon mal im vorraus, eventuell habt ihr ja auch mal sone Einsteigerjerkbaitbauanleitung für mich. |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du hast ne pn!

Manche wären froh, wenn ihre Jerks so nen Turn hinlegen würden!

Teste mal die Abstände der Bleipositionen durch!


----------



## donak (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Teste mal die Abstände der Bleipositionen durch!



Die haben laut Zeichnungen nur eine Position.


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Machen nicht einige Hersteller Werbung damit dass ihre 30€ Jerks wenden können oder sogar komplette 360 grad drehungen? wofür auch immer das gut sein soll ...


----------



## Pudel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Jerks zu gießen. Am Freitag kommt die Farbe drauf und dann mal schauen ob ich es schaff sie am Wasser zu testen!
Dann natürlich mit Video. Versprechen kann ichs jedoch noch nicht! Da am Fr. bei uns der Winter kommen soll und jetzt schon die ersten seen zugefrohren sind ist es fraglich ob ich noch zum testen komm.! #h
Bis denne


----------



## Bulettenbär (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Pudel schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei meine Jerks zu gießen. Am Freitag kommt die Farbe drauf und dann mal schauen ob ich es schaff sie am Wasser zu testen!
> Dann natürlich mit Video. Versprechen kann ichs jedoch noch nicht! Da am Fr. bei uns der Winter kommen soll und jetzt schon die ersten seen zugefrohren sind ist es fraglich ob ich noch zum testen komm.! #h
> Bis denne



Die gegossenen Jerks bitte auslüften lassen und nicht direkt weiterbearbeiten. Die Ausdünstungen können die Lackschicht beschädigen. Eine Zeitangabe kann ich leider nicht machen. 

Nicht das Du jetzt ein schnelles Ergebnis sehen willst und später die ganze Mühe zerstört wird.#h


----------



## Pudel (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Die gegossenen Jerks bitte auslüften lassen und nicht direkt weiterbearbeiten. Die Ausdünstungen können die Lackschicht beschädigen. Eine Zeitangabe kann ich leider nicht machen.
> 
> Nicht das Du jetzt ein schnelles Ergebnis sehen willst und später die ganze Mühe zerstört wird.#h


Hab hier mal ein Datenblatt von der Gießmasse die ich verwende.
*Verarbeitungsdaten:*​ 
Mischungsverhältnis (Gewichtsanteile)
100 Teile Harz / 100 Teile Härter
Mischungsviskosität
niedrigviskos
Topfzeit (Verarbeitungszeit) 20°C
4 - 5 min (100 g)
Endformbar
kleiner 70 min (20°C)
Endfest
3 h (20°C)
Verarbeitungstemperatur (optimal)
18 °C – 25 °C​ 

Alle köder sind mindestens 24-48 h alt von daher denke ich nicht dass was passiert.
Mit Airbrush kommt das Muster drauf und es soll am ende nur 1 bis 2 Schichten lack drauf.
Da die Köder kein Wasser ziehen soll der Lack auch nur die Farbe etwas schützen wobei diese in Trockenem zustand auch nicht mehr durch wasser gelöst werden kann.! 
Dürfte also kein Problem werden! #h

Trotzdem danke für den Hinweiß!


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Nicht das Du jetzt ein schnelles Ergebnis sehen willst und später die ganze Mühe zerstört wird.#h



Eine Aussage, die man sich als Köderbauer immer wieder vergegenwärtigen sollte!


----------



## julius98 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, mein 2. Wobbler ist fast fertig. Diesmal läuft er |supergri Aber mit der farblichen Gestaltung bin ich sehr unzufrieden. Nachdem er erst schon komisch aussah, habe ich es einfach nochmal mit einer anderen Farbgebung versucht, aber jetzt sieht er noch komischer aus als vorher... Die Geschichte mit den Spraydosen ist einfach nicht das wahre. Sie sprühen viel zu ungenau und großflächig, so das man keinerlei Muster oder Ähnliches hinbekommt und ich auch einfach viel zu wenige Farben habe.
Wie macht ihr die farbliche Gestaltung? Die meisten wahrscheinlich mit Airbrush oder?
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps hierzu geben könntet, bzw. ob es sich lohnen würde Airbrush "Gerätschaften" anzuschaffen. 
Diese Frage wurde hier bestimmt schon mal beantwortet aber über 800 Seiten sind viel...

Über Antworten oder Links wäre ich sehr dankbar! #h


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Pinsel und Faserstiften lassen sich schon schöne sachen machen. Und schuppenmuster sprühen geht auch mit spraydose. Ich denk, so haben wir alle angefangen.


----------



## con3head (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Du hast ne pn!
> 
> Manche wären froh, wenn ihre Jerks so nen Turn hinlegen würden!
> 
> Teste mal die Abstände der Bleipositionen durch!



die pn hätte ich auch gern bitte wenns um die bebleiung geht^^


----------



## Deep Down (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da war nur das Laufverhalten eines Jerks zu sehen. Mehr nicht!


----------



## con3head (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schade, dachte ich kann mein wissensdurst befriedigen


----------



## Pudel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier ist mal ein Bild von ein paar selbst gegossenen jerks und ein wobbler. Es fehlt noch der Lack dann sind sie fertig. Die Ösen Hab ich nur mit Sekunden Kleber eingeklebt. Hab grad mit der wage dran gezogen und kam ohne Probleme bis 35 kg.

Eine Frage bleibt aber noch?!
Wenn ich jetzt die Köder anfasse löst sich die Farbe wieder warum weiß ich nicht hab die Köder vor dem brüsten angeschliffen und mit Desinfektionsmittel abgerieben. Woran kann das liegen dass sie die Farbe löst? Muß ich vorher noch eine Art haftgrund auftragen??


----------



## Pudel (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine Aussage, die man sich als Köderbauer immer wieder vergegenwärtigen sollte!



Dazu muß ich noch sagen dass die Köder schon mehr als eine Woche fertig in der Wohnung lagen. Also genug zeit zum austrocknen hatten sie.


----------



## barsch bändiger (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo in die Runde, mein Name ist Matze und ich lese schon ne ganze Zeit lang mit. Tolle Sachen was ihr hier so baut. Habe mir nun gedacht, versuche doch mal selber einen zu bauen und das ist das ergebniss. Heute war probelauf und ich muß sagen, er läuft top. Hätte ich nicht erwartet


----------



## barsch bändiger (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Lackierung fehlt allerdings noch, aber ist ja bald Weihnachten und vielleicht liegt ja n Airbrushgerät unterm Baum:m


----------



## con3head (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



barsch bändiger schrieb:


> Die Lackierung fehlt allerdings noch, aber ist ja bald Weihnachten und vielleicht liegt ja n Airbrushgerät unterm Baum:m



ja genau so wird es bei mir sein^^ nur werden es die airbrushfarben sein  meiner freundin sei dank#6


----------



## con3head (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so leute ich lese ja nun schon recht lange mit und lese fleißig eure tips und ratschläge durch #h

ich werde meine köder, hauptsächlich jerkbaits gießen und dazu möchte ich euch gerne meinen ersten versuch zeigen. da ich nur hin und wieder zeit habe, hat es bis zu dem ergebnis jetzt glaube ich 2-3 monate gedauert. ich hab immer wieder gelesen, tutorials angeschaut und und und... aber nun endlich das ergebnis^^

aber seht selbst

beim zweiten bild der obere ist der geschnitzte und versiegelte, der für die form verwendet wurde.


----------



## con3head (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mein zweites projekt ist ein swimbait, der jetzt endlich fertig ist und bereit ist abgeformt zu werden. es soll beim guss später alles schon mit rein, wie blei oder ösen. bei dem jerkbait oben ebenso.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Toll geworden!#6


----------



## con3head (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bräuchte nur dringend nen tip zur bebleiung des jerks und des swimbaits 
Also wo beim swimbait zB.


----------



## barsch bändiger (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen echt top aus die Jerks, gut gelungen.... Habe heute auch was kleines für Barsche gebastelt#h. MFG Matze


----------



## donak (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@con3head: Sehen sehr vielversprechend aus! Der Kopf von dem Swimbait ist auch genial ausgearbeitet.

Ich komme im Moment leider nicht wirklich zum Basteln. Zuviel Arbeit und zu wenig Antrieb.


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würd sagen beim Swimabit den Schwerpunkt weiter in richtung mitte, der bekommt ja seine Aktion nicht durch ne schaufel sondern durch das vorbeiströmende Wasser, wenn er nun in der mitte is kann er vorn und hinten besser arbeiten.
im kopf vll etwa schwerer, sodasser kopf voran abtaucht.


----------



## con3head (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen beim Swimabit den Schwerpunkt weiter in richtung mitte, der bekommt ja seine Aktion nicht durch ne schaufel sondern durch das vorbeiströmende Wasser, wenn er nun in der mitte is kann er vorn und hinten besser arbeiten.
> im kopf vll etwa schwerer, sodasser kopf voran abtaucht.



also wichtig ist mir das der kopf sich sehr minimalistisch bewegt


----------



## con3head (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab mein nächsten glider rohling fertig^^


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt geht es hier aber vorwärts! Toll!


----------



## BronkoderBär (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich glaub das is Quatsch was ich geschriben hab.
Das meiste Gewicht sollte im kopf sein, der rest eher leicht, damit der köder schön stabil angeströmt wird und abreiten kann.

So isses glaub ich richtig|kopfkrat


----------



## donak (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr geil! Sieht top aus.


----------



## allegoric (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> also wichtig ist mir das der kopf sich sehr minimalistisch bewegt



Ich denke, du wirst bei der Länge nicht viel Spielraum haben. Durch die einzelnen beweglichen Segmente brauchst du ja eigentlich "nur" acht geben, dass der gleichmäßig absinkt / auftaucht. Denn sobald Wasser anströmt, wackelt das Hinterteil durch die Glieder von selbst. Wenn der Kopf natürlich eine Aktion vorgibt, zieht es die Hinterteile nach, aber das willst du ja nicht.
Denn würde man sagen: hau ordentlich Blei Richtung Kopf, würde er kopflastig, das gleiche beim Schwanz. Ich präferiere da eher eine gleichmäßige Bebleiung. 

Ansonsten Recht hat nur wer testet . Daher würde ich für meinen Teil die Bebleiung erst nach dem Gießen einfügen, damit man eben mehrere Modelle zum Testen für verschiedene Bebleiungen hat, denn der erste Versuch klappt sowieso nicht. Wenn man schon so ein tolles Modell hat wie du, würde ich es auch nicht riskieren ^^.


EDIT:
Weiterhin fände ich eine Anleitung mit Material und allem drum und dran von dir echt super . Das würde viele Leute hier auf eine neue Ebene heben und du würdest mich glücklich machen . Eine kurze PN wäre auch cool, solltest du tatsächlich eine Anleitung einstellen, damit ich es nicht verpasse.


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier sind meine ersten guß versuche


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch eins


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und noch eins
Konnte irgend wie nicht alle Bilder in einen Post machen??


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

erstmal danke an das lob von allen  ich werd euch wohl demnächst öfters mit meinen werken belästigen^^

ich hab ja schon ziemlich lange mitgelesen hier (ca. halbes jahr)

@allegoric

der erste guss des swimbaits wird auf jeden fall ohne bebleiung sein aus deinen genannten gründen, brauch halt echt nen paar tips zur bebleiung damit ich den ersten gießling nicht gleich zum lochkäse mache^^

und eine anleitung hab ich auf meinem blog geschrieben, da ist immer der aktuelle stand zu sehn und auch erklärt. wenn ihr wollt kann ich natürlich auch alles von da nach hier her kopieren und somit posten. ansonsten einfach den link inner signatur klicken und schon seid ihr bei der beschreibung. sag einfach wie du es möchtest, bin da unkompliziert 

und als gegenleistung hätte ich gern ein paar gute hechtreviere zum jerken in markkleeberg und umgebung da meine schwiegereltern in spe da wohnen  und ich ab und an auch dort bin.

@pudel

sag mal was haste denn da für ösen genommen?

und mit den weißen schaufeln, da hab ich schon eine idee wie man das anders machen kann, aber soweit bin ich noch nicht, das kommt erst im januar


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hy 
das sind ganz normale schraub ösen hatte ich noch übrig.
Gestern kam v4a draht daraus bieg ich die kommenden ösen selber!

So wie es bei dir aus sieht hast du die Ösen gleich mit eingegossen! Kippen die nicht zur seite ab wenn du sie rein legst??

Zu deinem Swimmbait bohr doch in jedes Segment ein loch mit ca 4mm durchmesser*( ergänzung : in den Kopf 2 unterkiefer vor dem Auge und hinter dem Auge nach den angedeuteten Kiemen)*. So kannst du bleischrote nehmen und je nach dem wie er sinken soll gramm für gramm einlegen danach alles wieder vergießen und schleifen und gut ist!

So mach ich es mit meinen auch! im ganzen Gießen löcher für Ösen und blei rein. Ösen mit 5min epoxy kleben und das bleiloch wieder mit etwas gießmasse ( das beim nächsten guß übrig ist) verschließen.

Bei den Tauchschaufeln bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das hält evtl muß ich doch auf lexan oder alu zurückgreifen und diese natürlich auch verkleben.


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na mein problem ist das ich sehr skeptisch mit eingklebten ösen im pur harz bin  hab ja selber noch schraubösen hier liegen^^ aber trau mich nicht die zu benutzen dafür.
bei holz oke aber das hier ist kunststoff, deshalb geht auch bei dem jerkbait die öse durch von vorn bis hinten. und sie sind absolut zentriert deswegen hab ich die ösen bei der form mit abgeformt, somit haste die quasi die halterungen dafür. der draht muss nur absolut plan liegen wenn du ihn auf der tischplatte hinlegst. hab dafür auch deinen genannten draht mit 25cm länge, 30 stück für 8 Euro


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich mach morgen mal ein paar bilder wie ich die ösen mache und in einem guss giese oke


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ja  mit deinen 2 geteilten formen geht das! ich habe meinen rohling in ein Kartonrohr gestellt und dann mit Silikon aufgefüllt. Nach dem aushärten hab ich die Form halb aufgeschnitten und den Rohling herausgenommen. Dann das Loch zum Giesen etwas ausgeschnitten und danach alles wieder mit Gummibändern um wickelt. 
Muß mir aber auch noch  so ne andere Form bauen.

PS. Hab an den Ösen mit ner waage gezogen und kam auf 20 oder 25 kg. Ich find die halten schon und das war nicht mal mit epoxi geklebt sondern mit ganz normalem Sekunden kleber!


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das hab ich schon sehr oft gelesen und gehört das das bombe hält aber irgendwie kann ich mich nicht überwinden^^

macht bei mir aber auch kein sinn da später das blei auf dem durchgehenden draht sitzen soll.

ich kann dir nur empfehlen zweiteilige formen zu machen ist vorher zwar aufwendiger (etwas) aber dafür haste im nachhinein mehr freude dran und es ist echt easy im handling


----------



## Frosch38 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ con3head Das sieht sehr professionel aus 
Ob du mit allen Ködern die du gießt auch angeln wirst ???


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es hat alles seine vor und nachteile.
Ich hab es gern wenn ich die Köder im nachinein ausbleie da ich so ein perfektes Ergebnis habe.
Ist meine Giesmasse nur leicht anders ( Mengenverhältniss) so ist das Endproduckt Schwerer oder leichter und somit passt das schon eingebrachte gewicht evtl. nicht mehr 
So zumindest seh ich das.#c


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da geb ich dir vollkommen recht, das das passieren kann, ich hoffe selbst auch das ich alles so genau wie möglich hinbekomme bei jedem einzelnen guss


----------



## con3head (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn es nicht klappen sollte werde ich die köder auch einzeln ausbleien müssen, nur ist das wieder arbeit die ich danach nicht mehr haben wollte^^


----------



## Pudel (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenns so klappt ohne bohren super!!
Wie gesagt ich blei jeden für sich aus und vergieß die löcher wieder mit dem was beim nächsten guß übrig bleibt klapp super und das bisschen verschleifen passt schon! Ich will ja nicht die große masse machen! #h


----------



## barsch bändiger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mal eine Frage an euch, habe erst vor kurzem angefangen Wobbler zu bauen und nun meine Frage. Reicht am Ende auch Klarlack in meheren Schichten oder sollte es Epoxy sein. Die Wobbler sind aus Holz, kein Balsa. Danke schonmal im voraus. 
Mfg Matze


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auf jeden fall langt das!
erst mal bauen und experimentieren. die ersten werden eh nicht so doll laufen. wäre doch schade wenn du viel liebe ins lackieren steckst und dann legen sich die kunstwerke beim kurbeln auf die seite oder drehen besser als ein mepos ...


----------



## barsch bändiger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal ein kleines Video, denke er läuft schon ganz gut für den ersten#h.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=egbIpQ9EVks
Mfg Matze


----------



## barsch bändiger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl

Danke für die Info


----------



## Deep Down (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fürs Hechtangeln reicht Klarlack auf keinen Fall aus!
Bei Jerkbaits habe ich mal mehrere Schichten mit Parkettlack gemacht! Der ist aber nicht ganz klar und das sieht man dann! Eine ausreichend Schichtendicke erreicht man auch nicht!


----------



## barsch bändiger (14. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für Barsch müßte es aber reichen, oder? die haben ja nicht so spitze Beißerchen|supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich weiss ja nicht wie viele hechte ihr so fangt, aber ich habe wohl 20 mal so viele wobbler wie hechtbisse im jahr ...

wenn da mal einer den lack perforiert hat, so what. kommt halt ein anderer ans band und der erfolgsköder an die wand.

dass ein wobbler nach dem 7. hecht unbrauchbar ist, ist ein luxusproblem, das sich mir nicht stellt.


----------



## Pudel (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> ich weiss ja nicht wie viele hechte ihr so fangt, aber ich habe wohl 20 mal so viele wobbler wie hechtbisse im jahr ...
> 
> wenn da mal einer den lack perforiert hat, so what. kommt halt ein anderer ans band und der erfolgsköder an die wand.
> 
> dass ein wobbler nach dem 7. hecht unbrauchbar ist, ist ein luxusproblem, das sich mir nicht stellt.


 
20 mal so viel???
Ich fange mit sicherheit um die 50 Hechte im Jahr(von klein bis groß) dann müsste ich deiner rechnung nach um die 1000 Wobbler haben! 
Das hab ich bei Gott nicht! :vik:


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab etwa 100 wobbler ...

aber eben kein top-hechtgewässer.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na ja, die Drillinge setzten dem Köder auch mächtig zu! Da ist ne ordentlich widerstandsfähige Beschichtung nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Eisenkneter (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab ja auch nix gegen gute und haltbare wobbler.
aber der mann fängt gerade erst an.
da empfehle ich ihm doch nicht 7 schichten lack aufzutragen um dann festzustellen dass die form ungünstig, die bleiverteilung falsch und die öse zu hoch ist.

sägen, feilen, schmirgeln, ausbleien. eine schicht bootslack und austesten. wenns läuft das ganze von vorne, diesmal mit besserem lack.


----------



## donak (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mich heute auch mal wieder ein wenig aufraffen können. Da  weihnachten ja quasi vor der Tür steht und ich für meinen besten Freund  ja nun auch noch ein Geschenk brauche.

Einen Köder mache ich mit Schlagmetall, das ist aber nicht ganz so  leicht, zumindest für mich, bei dem habe ich jetzt schon zweimal das  Blattmetall wieder runter geschlifffen, nun geht´s einigermaßen. Muß nun  aber erstmal 24 Stunden trocknen zum weiterverabeiten.

Dann habe ich noch zwei kleine Köder mit Ösen versehen, bebleit und  gespachtelt. Die muss ich gleich noch schleifen und dann werde ich die  evtl. noch brushen.

Bilder folgen!


----------



## allegoric (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> erstmal danke an das lob von allen  ich werd euch wohl demnächst öfters mit meinen werken belästigen^^
> 
> ich hab ja schon ziemlich lange mitgelesen hier (ca. halbes jahr)
> 
> ...




Wir ham hier viele Lütten, die großen Seen sind mit Boot eine gute Adresse . Mit Jerks hatte ich persönlich in unserer Umgebung noch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg. Aber herkopieren wäre schon gut, nicht jeder klickt auf deinen Link :-D


----------



## con3head (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> @ con3head Das sieht sehr professionel aus
> Ob du mit allen Ködern die du gießt auch angeln wirst ???



na klar möchte ich mit allen ködern angeln^^

ein paar werden aber den weg zu freunden finden und die können sie ja dann benutzen


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,moin!
 Muß mich hier auch mal wieder blicken lassen und meine letzten Wobbler hier vorstellen die ich im letzten Jahr so nach und nach so produziert habe .Ich bau ja immer nur so nach Lust,Laune und Zeit.Und wenn ich hier so reingucke und die schönen Wobbler sehe bekomme ich auch immer wieder ein schub und mach dann mal wieder ein bischen. Die nächsten 30 Köder sind auch schon wieder in arbeit und müßen teilweise noch foliert werden.Ich hoffe das es diesmal nicht so lange dauert bis sie fertig sind.































 MFG Marc


----------



## Deep Down (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fleißig, fleißig!#6#6#6


----------



## phreak (23. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute auch mal wieder ein wenig aufraffen können. Da  weihnachten ja quasi vor der Tür steht und ich für meinen besten Freund  ja nun auch noch ein Geschenk brauche.
> 
> Einen Köder mache ich mit Schlagmetall, das ist aber nicht ganz so  leicht, zumindest für mich, bei dem habe ich jetzt schon zweimal das  Blattmetall wieder runter geschlifffen, nun geht´s einigermaßen. Muß nun  aber erstmal 24 Stunden trocknen zum weiterverabeiten.
> 
> ...



Bin gespannt.  

Gruß Phreak


----------



## donak (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, nun gibt es auch Bilder.

Als erstes die beiden kleinen Barschköder so ca. 6cm lang.


----------



## donak (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Natürlich auch das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meinen besten Freund.

Mit Blattmetall und Entenfederdrilling. Ca. 8cm lang.





















Gruß Alex


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

krasse Teile, aber der Nemo ist meine Idee


----------



## Bondex (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!!!


----------



## donak (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> krasse Teile, aber der Nemo ist meine Idee



Danke, mag sein das du die Idee hattest. Fand´s halt witzig und hab´s schon des öfteren gesehen.

Wünsche ebenfalls Allen ein frohes Fest.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*auch von mir allen bastelfreunden schöne weihnachten*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bondex schrieb:


> Euch allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!!!



Dem schließ ich mich doch gleich an!
Frohe Weihnachten Euch allen!

Ab und an lese ich hier mit, toll, was bis dato aus dem Wobbler-Basteln für Kunstwerke herauskommen.
Mir fehlt im Moment Zeit und Lust zum Basteln, im Frühjahr müssen erstmal die Eigenbauwobbler zeigen, ob sie am neuen Hausgewässer auch was fangen. Je nach Fangquote (auch Hängerquote) werde ich vielleicht mal wieder Wobbler bauen (müssen).
Kommt gut ins Neue Jahr 2014!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo in die runde -brauche mal hilfe#c zwecks bebleiung bzw.ösen, habe mir gedacht das es jerks werden sollen sind ca.14cm lang und wiegen ohne alles ca.18gr und sind aus abachi.  schöne weihnachten noch kucki#hüber antworten würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Deep Down (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay, vordere Ösen dürften nicht so das Problem sein.......aber die hintere! Viele Problemzonen an denen sich der Drilling aufhängen kann! Das gilt für die Flossen, die Schwanzwurzel etc!


----------



## Deep Down (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vordere Bebleiung etwa in Höhe Augenposistion. Die Hintere würde ich im Bereich der Afterflosse ansiedeln! Eventuell sogar noch weiter hinten. Das schwächst dann aber den Korpus eventuell!


----------



## donak (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin gerade dabei einen zweiteiligen Swimbait zu machen, habe die Ösen  noch nicht geklebt, aber Blei schon eingegossen und war gerade am Teich  nen Testlauf machen. Läuft soweit nicht schlecht und sinkt auch nicht  allzu schnell.

Nun meine Frage, ich muss den ja noch etwas spachteln, die Ösen  einkleben, lackieren und dann epoxieren. Der Lack fällt ja ja nicht so  ins Gewicht, aber beim Epoxy gehe ich mal von 6 Gramm aus ca.

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Ein bischen Blei jetzt wieder ausbohren? Gibt  das Epoy wieder ein bischen Auftrieb, oder macht es den Köder nur  schwerer?

Da meine Wobbler alle schwimmend sind, stand ich noch nie vor dem  Problem. Nicht, dass ich jetzt alles schön fertig mache und er sinkt  nachher gar nicht, oder gar wie ein Stein zu Boden.

Jerkbaitbauer helft mir, bitte schnell. *lach* Würde heute noch gerne weiter machen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## donak (27. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So sieht´s bis jetzt aus, noch Feinschleifen Ösen einkleben und dann wird gebrusht.


----------



## Kössi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
auch ich hatte über die Feiertage mal wieder etwas Zeit zum Werkeln.


----------



## Kössi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und diese noch. Ein paar Köder warten noch auf ihren "Anzug", aber ich bin mir über das Dekor noch nicht im Klaren.                          Gruß Kössi


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi: Die Köder gefallen mir echt gut!


----------



## Kössi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Donak, Danke. 
Das Dekor von dem Jerk hab ich mal schnell von dir abgekupfert. Aber ich finde es echt genial.


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @ Donak, Danke.
> Das Dekor von dem Jerk hab ich mal schnell von dir abgekupfert. Aber ich finde es echt genial.



Wie, wo, welches? Was meinst du? Beim oberen das Muster? Da hat Deep Down die Hände drauf.

Ich müsste eigentlich auch meinen Swimbait brushen, dazu muss ich meine Werkstatt aufräumen, welch ein Teufelskreis. *lach*


----------



## Kössi (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh |kopfkrat, na dann den Dank an Deep Down!!


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, Schweinehund besiegt, ich gehe in den Keller.


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder aus dem Keller gekrochen.

Bin fertig!

Naja fast. Augen muss ich noch machen und dann alles epoxieren.

Um die Spannung auch für´s nächste Jahr aufrecht zu halten, werfe ich mal zwei Bilder rein.











Nächstes Jahr gibt´s die finalen Bilder.

Allen bastelverrückten einen Guten Rutsch, allen anderen natürlich auch. #h

Gruß Alex


----------



## Deep Down (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Oh |kopfkrat, na dann den Dank an Deep Down!!



Gern geschehen! 

Die Köder sehen gut aus!

@donak
#6 Das Heckpaddel ist durchscheinend?

@all
Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2014 und Viel Erfolg beim Basten!


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @donak
> #6 Das Heckpaddel ist durchscheinend?



Jep, Makrolon, allerdings überziehe ich das dann komplett mit Epoxy.


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Augen und Schwanzflosse sind nun auch eingeklebt, ich hab Schluckauf.... Das ist das letzte...


----------



## Deep Down (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und das noch kurz vor Toreschluß in 2013!|supergri


----------



## donak (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das noch kurz vor Toreschluß in 2013!|supergri



Kommt davon, wenn man keine Freunde hat. *lach*

Auf jeden Fall, machen da aber kein Drama draus, der Junior ist schon im Bett, um 24 Uhr küsse ich meine Frau und gehe dann ins Bett, oder nochmal in den Keller. :q

Vor ein paar Jahren wäre ich auch erst am 2. ins Bett gegangen.

Ich trinke jetzt noch nen Jägermeister, nen Bier und dann ist´s vorbei 2013.


----------



## Deep Down (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gleich geht es ab!|supergri


----------



## donak (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Will dann mal Bilder zeigen, sind zwar nicht so gut geknipst, aber egal.







Die Flosse ist quasi "durchsichtig", kommt nur auf dem Bild nicht so rüber.











Mit der Oberfläche bin ich nicht ganz so zufrieden, aber alles in allem gefällt mir der Köder persönlich sehr gut.


----------



## magut (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieder ein Stück für dire Vitrine -- zum Fischen vieeeeeel zu schade !!!
 wenn ich den wo abreissen würde müsste ich mir auch noch eine Taucherausrüstung zulegen
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## donak (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



magut schrieb:


> wieder ein Stück für dire Vitrine -- zum Fischen vieeeeeel zu schade !!!
> wenn ich den wo abreissen würde müsste ich mir auch noch eine Taucherausrüstung zulegen
> l.G.
> Mario



Nix da Vitrine, der soll Fisch bringen! :q Ja, tauchen wäre aber ne Option.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der wird fangen! Kopfbereich schön ausgearbeitet und die Heckflosse ist das Glanzstück!#6


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Glückwunsch zum Swimbait! Ist echt schön geworden. Wenn ich nur mehr Talent zum Brushen hätte.


----------



## donak (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der wird fangen! Kopfbereich schön ausgearbeitet und die Heckflosse ist das Glanzstück!#6



Danke Deep Down!

Ich mache mal ein Video vom Lauf, hoffe der läuft auch noch so, wie bei den Test´s da ich ja ein wenig Blei wieder ausgebohrt habe, wegen Spachtel und Epoxy. Sollte ja nicht sinken wie ein Stein.

@Hemelinger Spezial: Einfach üben, war auch erst mein 6. Airbrush Köder.


----------



## Kössi (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für deinen 6. Airbrushköder sieht der richtig gut aus. Gerade die details wie Flossen und Schwanz sind dir gelungen. Da können wir ja noch auf weitere Köder gespannt sein!


----------



## con3head (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gesundes neues jahr euch allen 

geht ja genauso gut weiter wie im letzten jahr^^

ich hab ja nun zu weihnachten meine airbrush farben bekommen und jetzt endlich meinen aller ersten köder gebrusht für die kommende hechtsaison.

und hier mal die bilder, es ist ein glider ca. 18cm lang und 130g schwer^^

die pistole hab ich geschenkt bekommen und die ist schon über 10 jahre alt aber top gepflegt worden und ich finde es klappt ganz gut.


----------



## donak (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Sieht Top aus!

Ich habe mal ein Video vom Swimbait gemacht, irgendwie zwar kein HD, aber man sieht den Lauf trotzdem.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ex0NhojijuM


----------



## west1 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



> Ich habe mal ein Video vom Swimbait gemacht


Wenn sich sonst keiner traut dann mach ich halt mal den Anfang!

Der läuft super gut! #6#6#6


----------



## magut (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

geniales Teil  und ein echt geiler Bastelkeller den du da hast 
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Aktion für nen Zweiteiler. Wird bestimmt die ein oder andere hechtdame entzücken


----------



## donak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Danke dir!

@magut: Hehe, schön wärs.

@con3head: Dass will ich hoffen.


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sagt mal Leute, mit was grundiert ihr eure Köder vorm brushen? Meine Grundierung klebt irgendwie noch nach zwei tagen so dass meine Fingerabdrücke zu sehen sind... Das nervt ungemein...


----------



## donak (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich grundiere gar nicht, nicht mal mit Epoxy. Brushe gleich auf das PU.

Allerdings reinige ich den Rohling mit "Alkohol" und vermeide es mittlerweile den danach nicht mehr anzufassen, zumindest nicht ohne Einmalhandschuhe,


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schleifstein du noch an vorher mit feiner Körnung?


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Super Aktion für nen Zweiteiler. Wird bestimmt die ein oder andere hechtdame entzücken



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen! Das Teil wird rocken!#6#6#6


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, mit was grundiert ihr eure Köder vorm brushen? Meine Grundierung klebt irgendwie noch nach zwei tagen so dass meine Fingerabdrücke zu sehen sind... Das nervt ungemein...



Auf was für einem Rohlingmaterial grundierst Du denn und was und wieviel hauste da drauf?
Zum Ausgleichen und Füllen von Löchern oder sonstigen Unebenheiten eignet sich Grundierung nur bedingt. Der Untergrund sollte schon fein geschliffen oder verschliffen sein.
Nach dem Grundieren mit nem ganz feinen Schleifvlies 1000er noch mal anschleifen!


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf pur  Gießharz grundier ich und nur dünn. Schleifen geht gar nicht im Anschluss, selbst Tage später klebt das wie LaTeX drauf. Aber weißen wurde ich schon gern vorher wegen der Spachtelmasse. Für Unebenheiten benutzt ich das nicht wirklich. Haste ne gute Grundierung dafür?


----------



## Deep Down (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine einfache Grundierung aus der Sprühdose geht auch nicht?


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So eine hab ich ja  ich schau mal wie die heißt Wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## con3head (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

also ich hab hier von PlastiKote-Primer Super ausm baumarkt


----------



## donak (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alternative einfach weissen Sprühlack, so habe ich das immer gemacht, als ich noch mit Dose lackiert habe.

Jetzt mache ich das allerdings genauso, beim brushen auch erstmal ne Schicht weiss.


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo bin neu im forum hier und zwar weil ich im gesamten netz nicht  einen beitrag auch nur gefunden habe zum thema wie oder aus was ich  wobbler baue nämlich aus verbund werkstoffen wie Glas kohle und  kohle/aramidfaser nicht nur aber bei einigen formen/ modellen bietet kunstfaser vorteile

Extrem Hechtsicher und Haltbar bei gleichem gewicht,
Auch extrem auftreibende köder sind möglich wenn man zb in hängerreichem gelände angelt
ich  kann durch höhere festigkeiten dunwandigere wobbler bauen und sie so präziser austarieren bzw rasselkugelführungen und systeme zur  wurfweitenoptimierung und lauf verstauen.
im prototypen bau kann ich immer die exakt gleiche form schnell reproduzieren und so umfangreich testen.

Würde mich interresieren was ihr davon haltet bzw ob jemand auch schon erfahrungen mit kunstfaser lures gemacht oder davon zumindest gehört hat im www findet man nix dazu oder nur ich 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Bass-a-holic (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich geb jetzt auch mal die Jerkbait-Kreationen von nem Kumpel und mir zum Besten... Wir haben das Glück das der Opa meines Kumpels eine Schreinerwerkstatt hat - somit ist ein Rohling in 10 Minuten hergestellt. Werden diese Woche noch mit Airbrush lackiert... Austariert sind sie mittlerweile auch, wir haben das erforderliche Blei in zwei Löcher eingegossen-das hält Bombe. Mit Spachtelmasse wieder zugeschmiert und glattgeschliffen. In manche haben wir noch eine Rassel eingebaut. Als Holz haben wir uns für Buche, Weißbuche und Eiche entschieden wobei Weißbuche mit Abstand am besten glatt zu schmirgeln ist. Wie man sieht sind das zum Teil ordentliche Klopper, die schwersten (sinkende Version) haben so 165 Gramm bei etwa 20cm (sollen ja auch dicke Hecht drauf beißen ). Weitere Bilder, auf Wunsch auch eine komplette Fotostrecke zum Bau folgen...


----------



## donak (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Predator_hunter89:

Das ist auf jeden Fall auch ne interessante Geschichte, frage mich nur wie du das machst. Legst du die Fasern um eine Form und trennst die dann wieder auf um die Form zu entnehmen und setzt die dann wieder zusammen?

Stehe gerade irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.

@Bass-a-holic: Sehe auf jeden Fall schon vielversprechend aus.


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so meine herren, ich hab mal meinen zweiten jerk gebrusht und noch meine crankbaits weitergemacht.

have fun


----------



## donak (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> so meine herren, ich hab mal meinen zweiten jerk gebrusht und noch meine crankbaits weitergemacht.
> 
> have fun



Sehen Top aus, Jerk wie auch die Crankbaits.


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da schliesse ich mich doch gleich mal an!


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 

Ich hab beim epoxieren nur noch meine Schwierigkeiten, beim einpinseln ist alles bedeckt aber später finde ich immer wieder freie stellen???

Kennt das jemand?


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ich hab beim epoxieren nur noch meine Schwierigkeiten, beim einpinseln ist alles bedeckt aber später finde ich immer wieder freie stellen???
> 
> Kennt das jemand?




Ja das nennt sich schrumpf ich hab das auch gehabt jetz nehm ich ein gieß epoxi "wasserklar" oder 2k Klarlack damit kommt das kaum noch vor du darfst nicht zu dicke schichten nehmen den desto mehr masse desto mehr schrumpf haste logischerweise lieber mehrere dünne schichten machen auch wenns nervt#q


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also dünne Schichten mache ich, hab das epoxy von Behnke da das bei mir inner nahe ist. 601+härter als. Muss doch aber auch damit gehn, es benutzen doch so viele hier. Kennt denn einer von denen das Problem und hat abhilfe? Hatte ich auch bei envirotex. Weil sonst bin ich zufrieden mit dem proxy gerade für Augen super zeug.


----------



## donak (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich zum Beispiel nutze ausschliesslich 5 Minuten Epoxy, trage auch meist nur eine dicke Schicht auf und habe lediglich das Problem, dass ich mal 1 bis 3 kleine Lufblasen habe, die ich dann so schnell wie möglich aufsteche, meist zieht sich das dann noch wieder, aber manchmal leider auch nicht.

Irgendwas ist aber immer. |bla:


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak

Genau ich stelle zuerst ein Concept her aus Balsa weil leicht zu Bearbeiten!
Dann wird eine Form Laminiert eine linke und eine Rechte bei manchen formen auch oben und unten meistens aber re+li.
Anschließend trennmittel auftragen und das harz wird vakuum injiziert wegen der luftblasen und der minimierung von toleranzen sehr vorteilhaft habe aber auch lange handlamminiert.!

Aber bilder sagen ja bekanntlich mehr, denn hab ich gerade aus der form geholt!
Keep cranki´n


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Problem hatte ich auch!

Mach Klarlack drauf und zwar keinen auf Wasserbasis!


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch!
> 
> Mach Klarlack drauf und zwar keinen auf Wasserbasis!



Meinste nach dem Airbrush und vorm Epoxidharz? Was gibt es denn da noch dann ausser auf Wasserbasis?


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf lösemittelbasis zb 2k Klarlack is eh das einzige außer epoxi mit dem du einen guten schichtaufbau schaffst und dazu noch schön glänzt falls erwünscht außerdem bekommst du damit einen viel glatteren verlauf hin voraußgesetzt du kannst lackieren! wenn nicht das zeug gibts auch in der dose musst halt nur alles inerhalb 24h verbrauchen wenn angemischt!


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, nach dem Airbrushen und vor dem Epoxy
Ich nehm ganz einfachen Klarlack aus der Sprühdose!


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@con3head
warscheinlich auf acrylbasis als topcoat?

ist zwar eine alternative aber beim ersten hecht hast den ersten kratzer wo ein hochwertiger 2k lack eine oberfläche hart wie glas bildet dazu kommt es auch auf den uv schutz an, habe lange zeit auf klarlack als topcoat verzichtet bis die ersten vergilbten weil epoxi verdammt anfällig auf uv strahlen is!


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schleifst du den klarlack nochmal an?


----------



## Deep Down (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, mach ich nicht!


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenns net sein muss weil ich einen lackfehler sprich staubeischlüsse/ nasen habe nicht ich lackier nass in nass 2-3 satte spritzgänge dabei warte ich immer bis der Lack angeliert ist sonst läuft er!


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Predator_hunter89 schrieb:


> wenns net sein muss weil ich einen lackfehler sprich staubeischlüsse/ nasen habe nicht ich lackier nass in nass 2-3 satte spritzgänge dabei warte ich immer bis der Lack angeliert ist sonst läuft er!



 so schreib ich wenn ich was getrunken habe


----------



## con3head (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die infos männers, werd ich mal probieren und hoffe das löst mein Problem


----------



## BronkoderBär (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bis zu welcher Wobblergröße kann man eigentlich Styrodur verwenden?

Geht das auch für jerks?

Hab schon das Thema durchsucht aber da wirste ja irre, 27 Suchergebnisse angeklickt und so schlau wie vorher?
Is das Styrodur? Was is Styrodur?

Gruß

Bronko


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

du kannst noch schreiben wenn du getrunken hast?
bin froh wenn ich noch reden kann!

kann sein das ma den österreicher raus hört/ließt? wenn sich des gleich anhört wie ihr euch für uns dann hoff ich du hast kann lachkrampf bekommen Kollege


----------



## donak (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Bis zu welcher Wobblergröße kann man eigentlich Styrodur verwenden?
> 
> Geht das auch für jerks?
> 
> ...



Styrodur? Meine ersten Wobblerbauversuche waren aus Styrodur, für nen Jerk aber nicht geeignet, da das Material zuviel Auftrieb hat.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## con3head (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Predator_hunter89 schrieb:


> du kannst noch schreiben wenn du getrunken hast?
> bin froh wenn ich noch reden kann!
> 
> kann sein das ma den österreicher raus hört/ließt? wenn sich des gleich anhört wie ihr euch für uns dann hoff ich du hast kann lachkrampf bekommen Kollege



Um so kurz vor Feierabend noch mal schmunzeln zu können hat es gereicht


----------



## BronkoderBär (16. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

K, danke Donak.

Mir fällt grad auf dass ich für Jerks eigentlich ehh sauviel Holz vorm haus liegen hab^^


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann klatsche ich noch ein paar Baits hier rein!





















Eine schwebend und die andere durchsackend!


----------



## donak (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down: Wann wolltest du mir den Barsch und den Zander noch gleich zukommen lassen? #h

Wie immer Top Arbeit!


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was für Farben benutzt du denn deep down?


----------



## Kössi (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder mal schicke Teile Deep Down !
Mich würde auch mal interessieren mit welchen Farben du dein Gold spritzt. Ich nehme von Schmincke Aero metallic brillant gold und silver, aber die decken mir zu schlecht oder spritzt du vorher weiss drunter?
Kössi


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab jetzt auf jeden Fall den lack gekauft zum besprühen vor dem epoxieren.
Bin ja gespannt ob es so besser klappt  

Ich benutze übrigens die Farben von Hansa pro color und die decken nicht so gut!


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achso und brauchen echt lange zum trocknen, was nervt beim maskieren der kiemen Deckel oder so


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, Danke, Danke!

Ihr müsst jetzt aber ganz tapfer sein! 

Ich nehm keine speziellen Airbrushfarben, sondern im Wesentlichen Schmincke Akademie Acryl color und von Nerchau Dekoracryl sowie Hobbyacryl!
Mit Fensterreiniger und Alkohol anmischen und dann durch die Düse jagen!
Ab und zu sprühe ich noch weiß drunter! Das führt aber nur dazu, dass die Deckfarben dünner aufzutragen sind. Am Effekt ändert das nix.

Die einzige Airbrushfarbe die ich tatsächlich verwende, ist das UV-Zeuch zum zumischen!


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fenstwrreiniger und alkohol ... Ick schmeiß mich weg


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Trocknet das dann schnell oder auch nicht?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep, Fensterreiniger allein reicht noch nicht!|supergri
Da ist eher der Wasseranteil zum Verdünnen interessant!
Der zusätzliche Allehol dient dann dem schnelleren Abtrocknen. Ne Heißluftpistole hilft gelegentlich zusätzlich!:q


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sach mal deep, hast du nen Video von dem Lauf deiner jerks? Ich find die Form einfach Klasse.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch nicht! Sollte ich bei Gelegenheit mal machen!


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Weil ich hab ja so eine ähnliche Form gewählt aber er läuft beim schlagen links rechts hoch runter. Nur beim führen über die Rolle Zieht er gleichmäßig seine bahnen. Jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Weil ich hab ja so eine ähnliche Form gewählt aber er läuft beim schlagen links rechts hoch runter.


Perfekt! #6
Bloß nicht dieses abgedroschene Trallala-Walk-the-dog was jeder bessere Hecht längst kennt und nur dem menschlichen Auge wohl gefällt!
Wenn Du das nicht willst, dann balanciere den Jerk genau in Waage aus!


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er ist ja in Waage austariert aber er tendiert trotzdem beim schlagen immer nach oben


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau Dir mal dieses Video an! Dieser Jerkbait läuft auch ansatzweise dreidimensional! 
Das kann ruhig noch extremer sein! Dieser Lauf ist extrem fängig!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Immer nach oben oder taucht er beim nächsten Schlag wieder ab?


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht immer nach oben aber oft, zu 70%


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Balanciere ihn mal mit einem zusätzlichen Sprengring so aus, dass er hinten etwas hängt!
Wenn das nix bringt, hängste den Sprengring in die vordere Öse!

Haste mal ein Bild vom Jerk?


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit dem sprengring meinste das er mit dem Hinterteil zuerst absinkt?


----------



## con3head (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bild kann ich erst später Posten bin noch auf Arbeit, soll er dann mitm Hinterteil vorran absinken?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Beste wäre, wenn erstmal nur die Balance so gestört wird. Absinken sollte er ansonsten aber nur ganz langsam und nicht unbedingt nach hinten weg!


----------



## Bass-a-holic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
Bin gerade am Thread durchlesen und selber bauen, die ersten Jerks sind auch schon fast fertig, fehlt nur noch die Epoxibeschichtung...
Nun meine Frage: Ich habe gelesen das einige das Behnke 601er Harz benutzen und den Härter 650. Es gibt da aber auch einen Härter LS: 
"Härter LS ist ein nahezu farbloser und besonders transparenter Härter für Epoxidharz 300 und Epoxidharz 601. Er weist eine sehr geringe Vergilbungsneigung auf.
Härter LS wird bevorzugt zur Herstellung transparenter und klarer Beschichtungen mit besonders hoher Oberflächenqualität eingesetzt." 
Hat jemand mit diesem Härter Erfahrungen? Hört sich nämlich noch besser als der 650er an...
Gruß


----------



## con3head (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab den ls und bin sehr zufrieden damit, Verarbeitungszeit passt und hab auch mit Herrn Behnke persönlich gesprochen und er hat ihn auch dafür ohne bedenken empfohlen. Nur an die Dosierung halten! Mit eingerührte blasen verschwinden nach ca. Zehn Minuten.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann das so bestätigen!


----------



## Bass-a-holic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Info Patrick! Nimmst du auch ein Köderkarussell? Kannst mal Beispielfotos einstellen von Ködern die mit LS Härter bearbeitet wurden? Gruß Hagen


----------



## Bass-a-holic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^Also wenn Deep Down auch den LS-Härter nimmt dann mach ich das auch! (Ich hab dich hier als meinen Maßstab erkoren, so wie deine sollen sie aussehen! #6) Jetzt nochmal Deep Down, ich weiß du hast das alles schon beschrieben aber bei 850 Seiten den richtigen Post zu finden... Behandelst du deine Rohlinge vorm lackeren mit Epoxi? Nach dem lackieren Klarlack und dann Epoxi? Ohne zwischenschleifen?


----------



## con3head (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genauso macht er es  brushen, klarlack, ohne schleifen epoxy.

Bilder kann ich erst nächste Woche geben da ich erst einen epoxiert hab und der an nen Kumpel ging. Am Dienstag werd ich epoxieren.


----------



## Bass-a-holic (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und vor dem brushen? Normale Sprühgrundierung oder Epoxi?


----------



## con3head (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das weis ich nicht was deep da macht, ich hab ne kunststoffgrundierung aus der dose und das passt gut.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also, nach dem Verschleifen des Rohlings nebst eventuellen Verspachteln kommt bei mir kein Epoxy als "Grundierung" drunter.
Ich hab da schon einiges durchprobiert.
Grundierung, Spritzspachtel, Kunststoffgrundierung etc!
Im Moment nehme ich ne Mischung aus mit weißem Acryllack eingefärbtem Parkettlack. Die Rohlinge werden mehrfach getaucht!
Nach dem Trocknen wird dann mit 1000er Schleifflies angeschliffen und dann gebrusht!
Ich hab es noch nicht ganz perfektioniert! Funktioniert aber schon ganz zufriedenstellend!


----------



## con3head (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der parkettlack ist auch für pur Harz geeignet? Geht bestimmt super um Unebenheiten auszugleichen wa?


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dafür sollte es auch gehen! 
Ich sag ja, ich bin noch nicht zufrieden!


----------



## con3head (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und die dippste dann rein und hängste auf, und wie sieht es mit Nasen aus? Oder Köderkarussel?


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und dann einfach aufhängen und abtropfen lassen! Gibt keine Nasen, da der Lack "dünn" genug ist!


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ deep down

hier mal die die köderform als bild nochmal, vll findest du ja was zum verbessern^^ wegen dem lauf.

ps: kanns an der dicke liegen? ist 3cm breit der jerk, hab schon überlegt auf zwei zu verringern und neu abzuformen.

dank dir schonmal


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier das bild^^


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es wäre tatsächlich denkbar, dass Du durch die Breite einen Auftrieb schaffst. Durch die Abschrägung nach Unten den entgegengesetzten Effekt zum Diver! 

Die Form ähnelt entfernt dem Savagear Freestyler. Der ist aber noch ein bisschen rundlicher, läuft allerdings!


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt es denn beim neudesign in 2cm breite noch was worauf ich achten sollte?


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte die andern gießlinge mal testweise verschieden ausgebleibt. Dieser erste hatte ne bebleiung die nicht optimal war und er wackelte auch nicht beim absinken, die anderen hier zu Hause im Becken zeigten dies schon.


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Am Mittwoch wird nochmal getestet


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versuch macht klug! Sollte dann aber passen.


----------



## donak (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte mich ja auch schonmal an nem Jerk versucht mit PU der war auch 2,5cm breit, das wurde nichts, meiner Meinung viel zu breit.

Wenn ich mir meinen Savage Gear Deviator Belly Up dagegen angucke.

Denke bis 2cm geht klar, stellt sich aber dem nächst noch raus.


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie dick ist denn der savage? Hab schon nen neuen in 2cm gemacht wird ja auch unnötig schwer... Hehe


----------



## donak (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Wie dick ist denn der savage? Hab schon nen neuen in 2cm gemacht wird ja auch unnötig schwer... Hehe



Bei 10cm Länge, 1cm breit.


----------



## con3head (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oke und der durchschnitt Von 16cm Länge?


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war mal eben im Keller!

Also, 
der Freestyler ist 17cm lang, 100grschwer und an der dicksten Stelle 3 cm breit!
Der Belly-up in 16cm ist 1,7cm breit!


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi mal wieder, ich habs heut ausprobiert mit dem klarlack (Vincent rally klarlack) vor dem epoxieren, aber es klappt einfach nicht jetzt hab ich beim ersten Auftrag schon immer wieder frei stellen die wenn man sie wegstreicht woanders auftauchen.

Hab echt kein plan???


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist wie als wenn man Öl in eine Pfanne macht und es heiß wird da verhält sich das genauso


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Strange... Aber hab auch keinen Plan, woran das liegt, arbeite selber ja nur mit 5 Min Epoxy.


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beim zweiten mal erodieren nach vorigen anschliff gehts wieder besser...

Bin Bischen ratlos


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie lange haste den Klarlack denn trocknen lassen? 

Wie alt ist das Epoxy?


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Epoxy 601+als härter ist eine Woche alt, und klarlack ist 24 Stunden getrocknet


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das Epoxy ist eigentlich das richtige!

Der Klarlack basiert aber nicht auf Wasser oder? Hab im Inet keine genaue Beschreibung gefunden!
Vllt mal länger als 24 std trocknen lassen!

Stimmt die Umgebungstemperatur?


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Zusammensetzung ist wie der den du gepostet hättest. Und die temp ist Zimmertemperatur also so 20 °c


----------



## con3head (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich schick heut abend mal nen Bild wie es aussieht


----------



## BronkoderBär (23. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey, 

ich hätte mal ne Frage, über der ich schon lönger brüte.

Wie muss ein Jerkbait aussehn, der beim kurzen, harten schlagen nach oben, unten, links und rechts schwimmt?

Gibt es da klassische Formen?

Schwerpunkt sollte nahe der horizontalen Achse liegen, oder?

Ich hab schon die abnteuerlichsten Entwürfe im Kopf, vielleicht liegt das gute ja so nah?

Helft einem Jekreinsteiger und Köderbauer|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Ich schick heut abend mal nen Bild wie es aussieht



Fasst Du Deine Köder mit Latex- oder sonstigen Gummihandschuhen an?


----------



## con3head (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bis dato noch nicht, sollte ich?

hier mal die bilder, es passiert bei allen ködern!


----------



## con3head (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hat jemand schon erfahrungen mit MCU zum dippen und ne quelle hier in Deutschland?


----------



## BronkoderBär (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Wie muss ein Jerkbait aussehn, der beim kurzen, harten schlagen nach oben, unten, links und rechts schwimmt?




|kopfkrat


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> bis dato noch nicht, sollte ich?
> 
> hier mal die bilder, es passiert bei allen ködern!



Hi, die freien Stellen entstehen durch die Oberflächenspannung vom Epoxy; zunächst würde ich raten einfach dicker aufzutragen, wobei die Dicke auf dem Bild für mich eigentlich in Ordnung aussieht...

Grüße JK


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist der klassische Fehler. Wie schon geschrieben wurde solltest Du Handschuhe benutzen damit deine Finger keinen Fettfilm hinterlassen. Wenn Fett auf der Oberfläche ist haftet dort nicht das Epoxy. Auch wenn die Flächen bepinselt waren zieht sich das Epoxy zurück. Dicker auftragen kann evtl helfen, bei mir hats nicht geholfen.

Immer nur soviel Epoxy wie nötig. Zuviel Epoxy wirft Buckel, Wellen oder macht Nasen.. trotz Köderrad.


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werd das mit den Handschuhen auch mal austesten.

Ich dachte bisher diese Fehlstellen wären auf meine altersschwachen Augen zurückzuführen, ich hätte einfach stellen vergessen / übersehen


----------



## Deep Down (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Entweder gar keine Handschuhe oder dünne Wollhandschuhe nehmen!


----------



## Bulettenbär (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Entweder gar keine Handschuhe oder dünne Wollhandschuhe nehmen!



Warum? Ich habe noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit den billigen Gummihandschuhen gemacht? Welche Nachteile gibt es? Welche Erfahrungen hast Du gemacht?


----------



## Deep Down (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hatte anfangs auch Probleme mit diesen Beulen! Seit dem nehme ich u.a. diese Gummihandschuhe nicht mehr!


----------



## Havelbanause (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einfach vernünftiges Epoxy nehmen. Nicht jedes verträgt sich mit jedem Untergrund. Fasse meine Köder auch an und bekomme schon bei der ersten Schicht eine perfekte Oberfläche.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Havelbanause schrieb:


> Einfach vernünftiges Epoxy nehmen.



Das sollte sowieso selbstverständlich sein!


----------



## allegoric (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehme keine Handschuhe und habe das Problem nicht mehr. Bei mir war es das Upgrade von 20-Minuten-Epo auf 24h - Epo. Mir sieht die Konsistenz zu dickflüssig aus, so wie bei mir damals.

Ich spanne die Köder in eine Halterung und losgeht es mit Bemalen, danach kommen die direkt ins Köderrad. Geht ruckzuck.


----------



## donak (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Komisch wie die Meinungen auseinander gehen, ich benutze zwar 5 Min Epoxy, aber ich bin der Meinung wenn ich keine Handschuhe benutze, vergilben meine Köder. Das Problem, dass sich das Epoxy so zieht wie bei con3head, kommt selten vor, ab und zu schon. Mache auch immer nur eine dicke Schicht.


----------



## barsch bändiger (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
so nun habe ich auch endlich meine 
ersten 4 Köder bemalt/ gebrusht. Ich finde Sie eigentlich fürs erste mal gelungen aber mir fehlt noch etwas Übung beim brushen. Jetzt muß nur noch epoxy rauf und dann gehts zu den Hecht Omas:m. Mal schauen ob Sie fängig sind, bin gespannt.

lg Matze


----------



## Deep Down (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen doch aber schon recht gut aus!#6
Das mit dem Brushen wird mit der Zeit ganz schnell immer besser! 

Dann fange nach dem Beschichten was mit!


----------



## julius98 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen top aus! Ich hab auch erst wenige Köder gebrusht und bin mittlerweile aber schon um Längen besser


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey guys bin die woche endlich wieder einmal zum werkeln gekommen und hab eine coole methode zum anbringen von logos gefunden jetz bräuchte ich noch einen rat bzw design?
Kritik erwünscht!!#c

noch ein tipp zu den problemen mitn epoxi versuchs mal mit microballons oder tixophrierpulver damit kannst die oberflächenspannung erhöhen bzw das harz eindicken sollte sich damit beheben lassen das problem mit den freien stellen..


----------



## Fragezeichen (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

2 Sachen: 1. Lures nicht "Lure's", 2. finde die schmalere Schrift hübscher, die andere ist zu dominant

wobei 2. natürlich Geschmackssache ist


----------



## donak (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Predator_hunter89 schrieb:


> Hey guys bin die woche endlich wieder einmal zum werkeln gekommen und hab eine coole methode zum anbringen von logos gefunden jetz bräuchte ich noch einen rat bzw design?



Was für Folien nutzt du? kann man die mit Laserdrucker oder Tintenstrahldrucker bedrucken?

Sind das gekaufte Tauchschaufeln, oder giesst du die selber?


----------



## barsch bändiger (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind top geworden die Köder, finde auch die schmalere Schrift besser.

Mfg Matze


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak 
Das sind decals oder auch Abziehbilder genannt.. 
besser man druckt sie mitm laser aber es geht auch mit tinte nur muss man sie dann mit klarlack versiegeln und etwas tinte wegnehmen in den einstellungen, weil sonst verlauft alles wenn du sie mit wasser ablöst, is zwar eine etwas fumelige arbeit aber ich hab auch sticker probiert nur da sieht man denn rand dann leicht!

und die tauchschaufeln sind teils abgüße von gekauften wobblern und teils von selber modelierten schaufeln sind komplett klar 100% genau und schlag/stoßfest außerdem kann ich bei den deep divern gleich die achse mit eingießen

so jetz werd ich amal neue decals drucken ohne Apostroph


----------



## Deep Down (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schick, schick! 

Und mit was für Zeuch gießt Du die Schaufeln?


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!
Aus einer mischung aus epoxi und glasfaserschnitzel die sind unsichtbar und erhöhen die festigkeit.!


----------



## Deep Down (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, das hört sich doch mal interessant an! Glasfaserschnitel? Einfach so nen Flies zerfleddern oder irgend ein spezieller Zusatz?


----------



## Deep Down (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach, hab schon was dazu gefunden!


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich mische zuerst die 0,2 gemahlen unter wegen den rundungen und kanten das sie schön abgeformt werden und dann 3mm aber nicht zu viel weil sonst wird das resin trübe!


----------



## con3head (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ach, hab schon was dazu gefunden!



Wo haste denn was gefunden? Der link wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## donak (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ach, hab schon was dazu gefunden!



Lass uns teilhaben, bitte! |supergri


----------



## west1 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Wo haste denn was gefunden?


Ich denk mal bei Google wo ichs auch gefunden habe 

https://www.google.de/search?client...rceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest


----------



## Toppel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin nun auch infiziert und habe mich erstmal an das Equipment gemacht und ein Köderkarussell gebaut:







Der Diskokugelmotor kommt Montag! =)

Ich werde aber erstmal Wobblerrohlinge aus Fernost verschönern  Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit den unbemalten Wobblern von wlure.com?

Was für Haken und Sprengringe benutzt ihr für eure Eigenbauten?

Grüße
Toppel


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Predator_hunter89 schrieb:


> ich mische zuerst die 0,2 gemahlen unter wegen den rundungen und kanten das sie schön abgeformt werden und dann 3mm aber nicht zu viel weil sonst wird das resin trübe!



Meinst du man könnte mit dieser/einer ähnlichen Mischung in geschlossenen Silikonformen komplette Wobbler nach dem Schoko-Nikolaus-Prinzip machen? Also würden die Fließeigenschaften das hergeben und diese Schnitzel sich nicht irgendwo als Klumpen sammeln?

Das wäre eigentlich recht praktisch...könnte man einfach nachträglich noch mit Folie oder "harzfest" gedrucktem Papier ein Design draufklatschen und nochmal eine Deckschicht Harz drüber zur Kleinserienproduktion.


----------



## Frosch38 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen mich an Microwobbler probiert. Ich bin sogar mit dem Laufverhalten zufrieden. :vik:


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fragezeichen

ich kenn zwar das schocko nickolaus prinzip net aber machbar wäre es vorausgesetzt du verwendest harz das keine zulange verarbeitungzeit hat so das sich füllstoffe absetzen können! nur sehr unpraktikabel denn in solchen fällen sind gelege gewebe flies und co in schalenbauweise gefertigt die bessere wahl! auch wenn du einen jerkabit bauen möchtest die ja bekanntlich zimmlich stimmig austarriert werden und auch schwer sein sollen doch kannst du dabei getrosst auf füllstoffe aus faserschnitzeln verzichten ich arbeite eigentlich bis auf einige bafo wobbler auschließlich im verbund und eine matte aramid reinlegen und kein hecht macht mehr ein kratzer außer viell in lack!
das einzige etwas nachteilige und so wie ich das verstanden hab wars inhalt deiner frage das man 2 teile zusammen fügen muss! 
bin ich gerade am testen probieren mit einer art vaakuumpressverfahren ist quasi eine normale vaakuuminfusion nur das sich in der mitte eine art Ballon befindet der die beiden uberlappungen gegen die form drückt wär auch gar net so schwer wenn da nicht das innenleben wäre. 
ist eine interresante materie formenbau doch um in serie zu gehen musst du alle abläufe optimieren um im täglichem preiskamp mitzuhalten!


----------



## barsch bändiger (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch,

ich finde die sehen top aus, wird bestimmt so einige Forellen und barsche überlisten. Ich habe heute auch mal wieder ein wenig gebrusht, und muß sagen es wird langsam besser. Bin mit dem Ergebnis schon recht zufrieden..

Liebe Grüße Matze


----------



## barsch bändiger (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier ist er|wavey:


----------



## Willi90 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch

Da bekommt das Wort "Schmeißfliege" ne ganze andere bedeutung ! 

Schöne Teile.... Kombination aus Fliegenbinden und Wobblern.


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Predator_hunter89 schrieb:


> @ fragezeichen
> 
> ich kenn zwar das schocko nickolaus prinzip net... um im täglichem preiskamp mitzuhalten!



"Zur Herstellung wird flüssige Schokolade zwischen zwei Formen gebracht  und im sogenannten Schleudergussverfahren solange gedreht, bis sich die  Schokolade gleichmäßig verteilt hat und erkaltet ist." Quelle: Wikipedia

Das wäre also nur eine zweigeteilte Form die, wenn aus Silikon, in einen "stabilen" Rahmen müsste, aber da tun es sicher ein paar Legosteine oder dünne Brettchen.
Der ganze Wobblerkörper (Schaufeln müsste man wohl vorher machen und in die Form einlegen) könnte als ein Teil gefertigt werden komplett mit Innenleben, nicht 2 Schalen die man noch verkleben muss. Hätte aber noch immer Luftkammern für Auftrieb, ist also kein massiver Block aus Harz.

Und mir ging es eigentlich nicht um Verkauf, eher darum für meinen privaten Gebrauch dann mal direkt 10 Stück eines funktionierenden Prototyps (oder Kopie eines gekauften Wobblers) einfach, schnell und wiederholbar herzustellen. 
Zu vernünftigen Preisen natürlich...eine einfache "Schleudergussmaschine" zu basteln wäre auch nicht so problematisch, denke ich.
Ich bin einfach zu faul um auch nur anzufangen einzelne Wobbler aus Holz herzustellen, wenn ich die dann nicht irgendwie reproduzieren kann ohne Arbeit, sofern ich mit ihnen zufrieden bin.
Aber meine Idee könnte auch unnötig kompliziert sein, ist vielleicht einfacher diese microbubbles (oder so ähnlich) mit Harz zu mischen und dann zu gießen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob dabei noch ein schwimmfähiger Wobbler bei rauskommen kann.

Womit du experimentierst scheint mir da noch komplizierter und teurer, aber zugegebenermaßen auch hochwertiger.


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ fragezeichen

ok sag mir wenn ich irre, aber für mich hört sich das so an als wolltest du mit dem köder bauen beginnen aber ohne großen aufwand zu betreiben (abgesehn von der schleuder). falls das so ist, es gibt meines wissens bausätze die du zusammenklebst und bemahlst oder fertige formen zum gießen. doch falls du ernsthaft köderbauen möchtest
kauf dir holz und lern die basics!


----------



## weigi (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38
 Wooaaa die sehen aber geil aus. Ich bau mir grad so etwas wie eine Fliege. |wavey:


----------



## Infamous (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wollte auch anfangen wobbler zu bauen.nur wo bekomme ich für den Anfang schablonenhaft her ? ( Ansicht von oben und der Seite )  bei lurebuilding bekomme ich die Bilder nicht groß wenn ich da drauf klicke.hatte mal Ne ganze Menge nur leider ist die fp kaputt gegangen und ich kann die Bilder nicht wiederherstellen.als Form habe ich da an den squirrel gedacht von illex.also ungefähr.


----------



## donak (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38: Saubere Köder, Hut ab!


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ infamous

zeichne dir den sqirrel amal ab (so wie du ihn gern hättest) seitenansicht draufsicht vorderansicht und post ihn ich denke hier gibts fähige leute die dir in sachen form bebleiung tauchschaufel/zugösen konfiguration helfen würden!
musst halt sagen was für eigenschaften du dir wünscht!


----------



## Deep Down (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Käfer und Raupen!#6


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so as neue logo ohne apostroph is fertig danke für die vielen meinungen jungs!


----------



## Deep Down (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach, ist das einer von den Carbonwobblern?

@all
Ich hab den Barschartigen mal ein entsprechendes Kiemendesign verpasst!











Einen meiner ersten 20cm Rohlinge lag laaaaange unvollendet herum. Jetzt hab ich ihn fertig gemacht. Inside werkelt eine dumpfe Rassel.


----------



## STORM_2012 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deep down

hammer die teile. Wenn ich die zeit hätte würde ich mich auch mal dran versuchen.


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deeep down

jap und eine lage Aramidgewebe 300 g/m² (Köper) kam zum einsatz..
feine jerks hast da! was nimmst du als topcoat?

leute arbeitet hier jemand mit losen gewichten sprich kugeln im inneren die den lauf beeinflussen?


----------



## Infamous (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

habe mal eine pdf erstellt.

meint ihr die ansicht von oben könnte so was werden?


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich danke Euch!


----------



## Sporry (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin,

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die erfahrenden Bastler und bitte nicht schimpfen|kopfkrat, ich hab keine Lust 800 Seiten zu lesen. Also Manche Modelle werden ja 1-1 nachgebaut. Wie verhalten sich die Hersteller zu diesen Thema, ist es ihnen egal oder gab es schon Anzeigen gegen Bastler die Replikate hergestellt haben? Eine weitere Frage wäre, ob diverse Hersteller wie Rapalla, Jenzi, SavageGear, Castaic usw. Patente auf ihre Produkte haben? 

Wir wollen nämlich auch selber Nachbauen und haben halt schiss uns Strafbar zu machen.:c

Gruß


----------



## Fragezeichen (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da kann dir keiner was, solange das für dich/euch privat gebastelt ist und nicht verkauft wird.


----------



## Predator_hunter89 (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

solangst sie für dich machst und nicht verkaufst richtest ja auch kan schaden an!

und patente haben ziemlich alle vernünftugen firmen auf ihre produkte.


----------



## Purist (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Sporry schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage wäre, ob diverse Hersteller wie Rapalla, Jenzi, SavageGear, Castaic usw. Patente auf ihre Produkte haben?
> 
> Schau doch im Netz, z.B. hier:
> https://www.google.com/?tbm=pts
> ...


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

auf design gibts eh keine patente - höchstens geschmacksmuster.
patente gibt nur für erfindungen, wie zb Rasseln im Köder, verstellbare tauchschaufeln, verschiebbare kugeln, rausschnappende haken etc.

das alles natürlich ohne gewähr, bin kein Jurist oder patentanwalt


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Noch ist Zeit für die kleinen Krabbler!!! :m


----------



## Kössi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Hummeln sehen ja echt gefährlich aus! Stechen die auch?:m
Hier mal was neues von mir. Ein paar Köder hängen noch im Köderrad.


----------



## donak (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38 und Kössi. Da habt ihr mal wieder schöne Köder gezaubert.

Ich bin zur Zeit im Basteltief...


----------



## Kössi (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

donak
die Unteren sind nicht neu, nur neu gebrusht. Jetzt ist mal Zeit die alten getupften Köder mit Airbrush zu überarbeiten. Dann haben sie auch die Chance mal an die Angel zu kommen und auf Feindfahrt zu gehen.
Gruß Kössi


----------



## weigi (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38
 Deine Kleinen sehen ja wieder Hammer aus. Womit versiegelst Du? |wavey:


----------



## Toppel (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin moin!

Ich hab heute nen Wobbler mit Revell Aqua Color geairbrushed.
Kann ich da nun ohne Weiteres mit Epoxid drübermalen? Oder gibt das Probleme mit der Farbe?

Grüße

Edit:
Man kann


----------



## Frosch38 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weigi
Die kleinen Versiegel ich mit 5 min Epoxy vin Behnke. :m


----------



## weigi (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38
 Danke für die Info.#h


----------



## elmo_fatz (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab als blutiger Neuling auch mal versucht Jerks herzustellen, naja, nicht schön , aber selten  Dekor nur mit Baumarkt Lackdosen ist halt nicht das filigranste , aber naja . Werde sie am we mal einem Testlauf unterziehen, die sind erstmal aus Fichtenresten, was halt so rum lag, nicht ganz optimal für Jerks wie ich so im Vorfeld gelesen hab. Aber mal abwarten wie sie laufen. Hat jemand nen Tipp für das Dekor ohne airbrush ? Gibt es feinere Düsen oder irgendwelche Tricks, mit denen man auch mit handelsüblichen Lackdosen anständige Dekors hinbekommt?


----------



## phreak (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Evtl mit Schablone? 

Gruß Phreak


----------



## Toppel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da bleiben dir eigentlich nur Schablonen..

Den Slider von dir finde ich trotzdem sehr gelungen =)


----------



## elmo_fatz (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke  ja mit Schablonen hab ich versucht aber verwischt trotzdem, da das Aerosol sehr breit/grob zerstäubt wird. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den nicht geeigneten Farben, hab einfach billige Acryllackdosen genommen, die ich in der Garage gefunden habe, die brauchen auch extrem lange ( 10 Stunden ca ) bis man die weiter bearbeiten kann in irgendeiner weise . Welche Art von Farben sind da evtl besser geeignet ?


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es gibt in Baumärkten auch unterschiedliche Sprühköppe für Sprühdosen! Was filigranes bekommste damit zwar auch nicht hin aber schon mal nen Farbübergang!


----------



## Toppel (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alternativ holst du dir einfach ne günstige Airbrush.
Da gibt es billige Sets mit Pistole und Minikompressor für rund 35 Euro.
Dazu dann Revell Aqua Color Farben mit Isopropanol verdünnt und schon kannst du zaubern 

Bevor das Geschrei groß wird:
Das ist kein sonderlich gutes Gerät, aber es ist alle Mal besser, als Sprühdosen.
Ich hab mit solch einem Billiggerät jedenfalls recht gute Ergebnisse hinbekommen! =)

Grüße

Edit:
Hier mal ein Beispiel (ja ich weiß, kein selbstgebauter Wobbler, aber es geht um das Airbrushen )


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Selbst dieses allgemein verschriene Güde-Einsteigerset ist am Anfang durchaus brauchbar!

Das war einer meiner ersten Jerks damit.






Und der auch!


----------



## elmo_fatz (25. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tja ist seh schon, an ner billigen airbrush komm ich nicht vorbei  ja das sieht dann doch ein wenig besser aus , klasse Jerks !


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ elmo_fatz

ich hab auch blo? ne "uralt billig pistole" geschenkt bekommen von ner freundin die sie vor 15 jahren bekommen hat^^ und das klappt allemal besser als mit pinsel oder sprühdose.

und damit es nicht langweilig wird hier mal meine werke der letzten wochen

ps: hat sich alles durch wenig zeit hingezogen


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und weiter gehts^^


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und noch mehr


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und hier die formen


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

den hecht swimbait hab ich schon getestet und er schlängelt sich wunderbar durchs wasser. pünktlich zum saisonstart mein schleppköder^^


----------



## con3head (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War gerade am Wasser und habe mal die zwei jerkbaits getestet, und was soll ich sagen  ich bin super zufrieden mit ihrem Lauf.

Hab mal nen Video davon gemacht das lade ich heut abend mal bei YouTube hoch und stell den link dann hier ein.

Bis dann männers...


----------



## donak (3. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Con3head: Sehr tolle Köder, gefallen mir! Ich bin im Basteltief, aber wenigstens war ich heute mal wieder ne Runde am Wasser, zwar Schneider, aber draussen gewesen.|supergri


----------



## con3head (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so männers,

wie versprochen hier mal ein lauftest meiner jerks^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWvtpbza314


----------



## BronkoderBär (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön!
Auch die Lackierungen!

Was benutzt du denn für Harz, hab ein paar Seiten zurückgeschaut aber nichts gefunden.
Tust du da auch solche Glasballons rein?

Und wir wollen auch deinen Hechti schwimmen sehn!|supergri


----------



## con3head (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BronkoderBär schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Auch die Lackierungen!
> 
> Was benutzt du denn für Harz, hab ein paar Seiten zurückgeschaut aber nichts gefunden.
> ...



danke danke, bin selber auch stolz wie bolle^^

das harz ist nen urethan 1k lack von hornbach  5 mal gedippt und das wars.

tu mich ja recht schwer mit epoxi als versieglung...leider keine guten ergebnisse damit!

und ja da sind die kleineren MICROSPHERES (fast wie mehl) von BEHNKE drin, die MICROBALLONS sind größer und auch poröser (wollte ich nicht)


----------



## con3head (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

aso und das hecht-vid mach im freitag  ich weiß ja nun schon das er läuft...hihi^^


----------



## con3head (4. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sorry bronkobär, hab gedacht du meinst die Versiegelung.

Das Harz ist von den Harz Spezialisten, ein pu gießharz


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (9. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Wobbler con3head!!

Ich dacht ich zeig auch mal wieder ein paar von meinen neuen Bastelergebnissen 
Ich habe momentan wegen meinem Studium leider einfach kaum Zeit fürs Wobblerbauen. Jetzt sind aber mal weider ein paar fertig geworden. Jedenfalls fast fertig. Bei diesen 6 Grandmas und dem Jerkbait fehlt nur noch das Epoxy. Bei diesen Wobblern habe ich mal eine andere Art der Gestaltung versucht. Und zwar habe ich die Bilder einfach mit dem Drucker ausgedruckt und auf die Wobbler aufgeklebt. Für das erste Mal bin ich mit dem Ergebnis ziemlich zufrieden und sie sehen eigentlich recht gut aus. Trotzdem finde ich, dass die an einen handbemalten Wobbler einfach nicht ran kommen . Aber bei den Grandmas geht das mit der Form halt recht gut, da die leicht "eckig" sind.


----------



## phreak (9. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr geile Arbeit. Respekt 


Gruß Phreak


----------



## con3head (11. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie versprochen, hab ich hier noch das video von meinem swimbait für euch 

gerade frisch hochgeladen^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOVLCa9dEuo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kössi (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mal einen Twichbait bauen. Habe dazu einen schlanken Wobbler befertigt und ihm als ,,Antrieb" ein Blei in Schwanznähe montiert. das sah beim ausbleien in meinem Teich auch ganz gut aus, aber nachdem ich das Blei eingeklebt und verspachtelt habe hat die Aktion ziemlich nachgelassen.
Hat jemaand von euch eine Schablone mit Bebleiungsmuster für einen ca. 10 cm Twichbait?  
                           Gruß Kössi


----------



## kreuzass (15. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dein Swimbait ist echt klasse geworden! #6


----------



## donak (16. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder tolle Köder von euch!

Habe mich heute auch mal wieder überwunden und bin in den Keller verschwunden um mich  mal an einen Jerk zu machen, da ich bis jetzt noch keinen vernünftigen zu  Stande gebracht habe.

11,5cm lang, 3,5 cm an der höchsten Stelle und 1,9cm dick. Fehlt nur  noch die Bebleiung die soll an die Punkte wo ich die Bleistiftstriche  gemacht habe.






Was meint ihr?


----------



## con3head (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so würde ich auch die bebleiung setzen, bzw. so hab ich sie auch gesetzt, allerdings war meiner ja auch größer und ich glaub mal gelesen zu haben dass kleinere jerks schwerer zum laufen zu kriegen sind, aber kann mich auch täuschen.

aber sonst sehr gut gemacht^^ nur die hintere öse ist leicht an verrutscht oder?


----------



## con3head (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist ja nen bischen ruhig hier geworden 

Um dem vielleicht etwas abhilfe zu verschaffen, gibbet wat für die augen^^


----------



## BronkoderBär (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Großes Kino#6


----------



## con3head (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, ich geb mir Mühe


----------



## donak (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Con3head: Ja etwas verschoben die Öse, sieht auf dem Foto aber schlimmer aus.

Schliesse mich Bronko an! Top Arbeit!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (17. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



con3head schrieb:


> Ist ja nen bischen ruhig hier geworden
> 
> Um dem vielleicht etwas abhilfe zu verschaffen, gibbet wat für die augen^^


alle daumen hoch#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#h#h#h#h


----------



## Frosch38 (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Fehlt nur  noch die Bebleiung die soll an die Punkte wo ich die Bleistiftstriche  gemacht habe.


Lege ein Stift unter den Jerk und ermittel die Mitte und von der Mitte den gleichen Abstand nach rechts und links die Bleie positionieren und und dein Jerk liegt gerade im Wasser.


----------



## donak (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War heute mal fleißig, habe im Wassereimer bebleit. Und nen bischen mit Farbe experimentiert.






Hauptsächlich mit Createx Pearlized Farben gemacht, kommt auf dem Bild  nicht so gut rüber. Fehlt nur noch Epoxy und dann steht der erste  Testlauf an.

Mit der Bebleiung im Eimer war ich vom leichten Auftriebsverhalten schon recht angetan.

Hoffe der läuft fertig auch schön.


----------



## con3head (18. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na sieht doch super aus, und mit dem Bleistift ist auch ne super Methode muss ich sagen, hatte es nur so gemacht wenn ich das Blei auf einer stelle verbaut hab.


----------



## donak (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier nun fertig epoxiert. Bin zwar mit der Beschichtung nicht zu frieden, aber mit dem Köder schon.


----------



## con3head (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen doch cool aus, warum Biste denn nicht mit der Beschichtung zufrieden?


----------



## Deep Down (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine ich aber auch! Top!


----------



## con3head (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sach mal deep, mit was für weißer Farbe mischt du nochmal dein parkettlack und in welchem verhältnis um deine Köder zu grundieren?


----------



## donak (20. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, aber leider ein paar kleine Bläschen/Pickel, habe nur geschickt fotografiert.

Wie gesagt bin ja ansonsten auch zu frieden, jetzt muss er nur noch laufen.


----------



## Havelbanause (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

20cm Victim XL Crank


----------



## donak (22. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Saubere Arbeit, wie aus einem Guss!


----------



## Havelbanause (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Besten Dank|supergri


----------



## donak (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du machst doch sonst die tollen Jerks, oder? Wo kaufst du deine Cup Washer? Für alle anderen, wo kauft ihr die Teile zwischen dem Köder und der Ösen?


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wegen diesen Cup Washer habe ich vor längerer Zeit auch schon mal geschaut aber leider nirgends was gefunden. Irgendwie gibts niemand der diese Dinger in Deutschland verkauft?! Deshalb habe ich halt immer ohne die meine Köder gebaut. Aber ich wäre an einer guten Bezugsquelle ebenfalls interessiert! 

Wenn wir grad schon dabei sind  Wo kauft ihr euch die Sprengringe (ich glaub die heißen so, oder ?). Auch egal. Ich meine die Ringe zwischen Öse und Haken.
Mir sind die nämlich vor kurzem ausgegangen. Und immer 10er Packs im Angelladen zu kaufen geht halt ganz schön ins Geld!


----------



## barsch bändiger (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich besorg mir die Cup Washer hier.
http://www.lureparts.nl/de/alle-onderdelen-uk-de/plug-en-jerkbait-onderdelen-de/cupwashers-detail

Lg Matze


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad schon dabei sind  Wo kauft ihr euch die Sprengringe (ich glaub die heißen so, oder ?). Auch egal. Ich meine die Ringe zwischen Öse und Haken.
> Mir sind die nämlich vor kurzem ausgegangen. Und immer 10er Packs im Angelladen zu kaufen geht halt ganz schön ins Geld!



www.bleigussformen.de


----------



## donak (24. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sprengringe von Rosco, kaufe ich hier.

http://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/r...inge-edelstahl-4-3-29-5mm-durchmesser/a-4900/


----------



## donak (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal ein Schnitzversuch.


----------



## flx1337 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal meine ersten selbstgebauten Jerkbaits!
Ich habe wirklich zwei linke Hände und bin auch kein großer Maler/Sprayer aber ich finde fürs erste mal sind die okay... Beim nächsten mal weiß ich was ich besser machen muss 
Achja, sie laufen übrigends ziemlich gut wie ich finde...


----------



## flx1337 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

noch mehr...


----------



## flx1337 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der letzte


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

von der Optik her würde ich alle Jerks voller Vertrauen anbieten! Super Ergebnis fürs "1. Mal"!


----------



## barsch bändiger (25. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen doch echt gut aus, fängt bestimmt#6. Bin immer noch nicht der beste Freund meiner Airbrush Pistole aber so langsam wirds besser.
Lg Matze


----------



## donak (27. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schon wieder tolle Köder, welche man hier bewundern kann!

Habe auch wieder einen fertig, mein erster Schnitzversuch.

Gerade frisch epoxiert, der Fluoperch...











Habe auch schon einen anderen in der Mache, der ist so ähnlich nur etwas hochrückiger und detailierter, wenn jemand nachbauen möchte, hier die Schablone: ca. 11,8 cm lang


----------



## weigi (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Donak
 Schön geworden. Danke für die Schablone.


----------



## donak (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



weigi schrieb:


> Hey Donak
> Schön geworden. Danke für die Schablone.



Keine Ursache, wenn du dich mit nem Bild revangierst. :q


----------



## weigi (28. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mach ich #6 doch zuvor muss ich mal meine neuen Forellenwobbler fotografieren. |wavey:


----------



## donak (30. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kurzer Zwischenstand:


----------



## SnakeEater (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand:


----------



## donak (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Stimmt nen bischen Bongolippenmäßig ist er, was hast du vor zu weisen???


----------



## con3head (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Runde mal die seiten noch ab dann sollte es passen, das es von oben gesehen nicht so eckig ist


----------



## SnakeEater (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kleines Scherzchen?


----------



## donak (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nee, bei dem nächsten lass ich das den Körper vorne und hinten spitzer zulaufen, dann ergibt sich schon ne andere Form, aus Fehlern lernt man. *g*


----------



## con3head (31. März 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das meinte ich


----------



## Kössi (1. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Donak, gute Arbeit. Mit welchem Werkzeug hast du denn die Konturen rausgearbeitet? Messer, Dremel...? Ist der Köder aus PU Schaum? Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also, einer von den Ködern scheint aus Fleisch und Blut zu sein!


----------



## Vermar (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hej Donak sieht echt gut aus dein Kunstwerk, bin begeistert


----------



## SnakeEater (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also, einer von den Ködern scheint aus Fleisch und Blut zu sein!



Jailbait:q


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eijeijeijeijei!


----------



## donak (2. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Donak, gute Arbeit. Mit welchem Werkzeug hast du denn die Konturen rausgearbeitet? Messer, Dremel...? Ist der Köder aus PU Schaum? Kössi



Danke. Alles nur mit nem Cuttermesser. Ja, ist PU Schaum. Obo Modulan Typ 652.


----------



## thorbs1887 (15. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Männers, 
möchte auch gerne mal meinen ersten Versuch vorstellen.

Begann alles mit einem Stücken Balsaholz



Die anderen Formen sind noch in arbeit.

Dann würde mit Cutter, Pfeile und Schmirgelpapier das ganze ein wenig in Form gebracht.



Danach würde der Draht geformt
und eingesetzt



Drilling und Tauchschaufel dran



Grundiert, lackiert und ein kleines Auge drauf



Noch ein paar Federn dran
und fertig:




Hoffe er gefällt euch 

Gruß,
Thorbs


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Svenbo (21. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo in die Kreativ-Runde!
Also echt, ich staune hier seit zwei Tagen (kein Plan, wie ich drauf gekommen bin) Bauklötze ohne Ende. Bin wirklich begeistert, welch tollaussehende Wobbler und Jerkbaits ihr hier alle Nase lang aus dem Hut zaubert#6. Habe mir jetzt wirklich vorgenommen, mir in naher Zukunft auch einen Wobbler zu schnitzen, danke vorab fürs Animieren und für die tollen Tipps hier im Thread! Werde morgen im Baumarkt direkt mal nach Balsaholz fragen...^^. Falls ich mich dann mal dran gemacht hab, werde ich sofort meine Ergebnisse (und eher Fragen) posten. 
Viel Spaß und Erfolg weiterhin|wavey:.


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na dann mal los!

@thorbs
Schick! Schon getestet?


----------



## thorbs1887 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Na dann mal los!
> 
> @thorbs
> Schick! Schon getestet?




Jup, läuft ganz gut, hätte gerne eine wenig mehr Aktion. Wüsste leider erst nachdem ich diesen fertig hatte, das man dafür mehr Blei in den hinteren Teil tun muss.
Für den aller ersten Versuch bin ich aber schon sehr zufrieden 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## donak (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin auf Behnke Harz umgestiegen.

Hier der erste Köder mit Behnke Harz.


----------



## barsch bändiger (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht Hammer aus, besser geht nicht#6

Lg Matze


----------



## donak (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Danke, man gibt sich Mühe. :q


----------



## barsch bändiger (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was nehmt ihr als Grundierung? Habe immer das Problem das einfach zu viele kleine Unebenheiten auf den Jerks sind. Kann ich eine Schicht Epoxy als Grundierung nehmen??? Wieviel Schichten Epoxy tragt ihr beim Finish auf???
Lg Matze


----------



## donak (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe sonst immer direkt auf das PU gebrusht und dann eine dicke Schicht 5 Minuten Epoxy als Finish.

Dieser Köder war der erste mit Behnke Epoxy. Habe 3 Schichten als Finish gemacht.

Bei den nächsten werde ich zusätzlich eine Schicht als Grundierung machen, um die Unebenheiten auszugleichen.


----------



## barsch bändiger (24. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ging mir darum, ob ich aufs Epoxy ne Farbschicht rauf bekomme? Habe die Befürchtung das da nichts drauf hält. Benutze als Epoxy Evirotex lite und als weiße Grundierungsfarbe Heizkörperlack aus der Sprühdose. Habe bis jetzt immer ganz gute Ergebnisse bekommen, selbst ohne Karusell, zumindestens das Finish.
Lg Matze


----------



## Haesel (25. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar bekommt man Lack auf Epoxy. Leicht anrauhen und vom Staub/Fett befreien....


----------



## barsch bändiger (25. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank

Lg Matze


----------



## Svenbo (25. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ahoi zusammen!
So, dass ist der Stoff, aus dem meine (Balsa-)Wobblerträume sind. 100cm lang, 4cm breit und 4cm hoch. Sollte hoffentlich für mind. 2 Wobbler reichen|rolleyes. War heute vor der Arbeit noch schnell im Baumarkt, konnte iwie nicht warten, wollte wenigstens schon mal das Grundmaterial haben. 
Hatte auch vor, mir noch das Schleifpapier zu holen, war da aber schon überfordert, gibt ja nicht nur zwei oder drei verschiedene "Körnungen"... Werde nächste Woche mal ne richtige Einkaufstour machen, um zumindest das Material zu besorgen, um den ein oder anderen Rohling fertig zu machen. Jetzt schon meine erste Frage, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sachen ich wirklich für die Rohlinge brauche...|kopfkrat? Will nichts unnötiges und erst recht nix falsches kaufen. Welches Schleifpapier, welche Säge ist sinnvoll? Was brauche ich noch, was darf ich auf keinen Fall vergessen?
Wenn ich die Sachen zusammen habe, bin ich erst einmal beschäftigt. Muss noch überlegen, welchen Wobbler ich als erstes baue . Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Fotos vom ersten Selfie werden auf jeden Fall veröffentlicht, egal wie peinlich der aussieht.

Viele Grüße

Svenbo


----------



## thorbs1887 (26. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Svenbo schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen!
> So, dass ist der Stoff, aus dem meine (Balsa-)Wobblerträume sind. 100cm lang, 4cm breit und 4cm hoch. Sollte hoffentlich für mind. 2 Wobbler reichen|rolleyes. War heute vor der Arbeit noch schnell im Baumarkt, konnte iwie nicht warten, wollte wenigstens schon mal das Grundmaterial haben.
> Hatte auch vor, mir noch das Schleifpapier zu holen, war da aber schon überfordert, gibt ja nicht nur zwei oder drei verschiedene "Körnungen"... Werde nächste Woche mal ne richtige Einkaufstour machen, um zumindest das Material zu besorgen, um den ein oder anderen Rohling fertig zu machen. Jetzt schon meine erste Frage, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Sachen ich wirklich für die Rohlinge brauche...|kopfkrat? Will nichts unnötiges und erst recht nix falsches kaufen. Welches Schleifpapier, welche Säge ist sinnvoll? Was brauche ich noch, was darf ich auf keinen Fall vergessen?
> Wenn ich die Sachen zusammen habe, bin ich erst einmal beschäftigt. Muss noch überlegen, welchen Wobbler ich als erstes baue . Schon mal vorab vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Fotos vom ersten Selfie werden auf jeden Fall veröffentlicht, egal wie peinlich der aussieht.
> ...




Moin Sven, 
Für den Rohling reicht ein Cutter.
Das Holz ist so weich und lässt sich gut damit scheiden. 
Dann brauchst du nur noch Schleifpapier und gut ist.
Könntest dir natürlich noch diverse Schnitzwerkzeuge holen, aber mit einem wenig Fingerspitzengefühl bekommst das auch ohne hin 

Gruß
Thorbs


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (26. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der 1.mai kann kommen hier mal ein paar bilder


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (26. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier die letzten zwei


----------



## Svenbo (26. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wahnsinn! Wirklich, die sehen echt top aus!


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> der 1.mai kann kommen hier mal ein paar bilder




Nice ! Hast du die mit airbrush lackiert ?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jo|wavey:


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wahnsinns Teile ! Hoffentlich beißen die wie verrückt drauf ! 
Bei mir trocknen auch grad zwei Micros 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wünsch dir petri heil-----  bei uns geht es wieder ab 1.mai los|wavey:


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dito !
Ich muss noch bis zum 16.05 warten ....


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## thorbs1887 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





Hier mal mein erster Popper !
Grad am trocknen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle wobblerbauer , schöne arbeiten.#6
hier meine neuesten wobbler.:q
lg aus wien


----------



## Angler_Martin (5. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle,

Hab jetzt auch mal was fertiggestellt.

Morgen gehts ans Wasser mal schauen was die Hechte sagen

PS: Super Arbeit von sehr vielen hier!!!!!


----------



## Toppel (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> Hab jetzt auch mal was fertiggestellt.
> 
> ...



Hast da echte Fischhaut benutzt?


----------



## Angler_Martin (6. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nene hab mit Pastelkreide gearbeitet... Hat aber nicht so gut gedeckt  man ist noch in der Übungsphase 

Also die Hechte wollten nicht Auch die Bewegung des Köders war nicht wie Erwartet... Obwohl der Prototyp richtig gut lief....

Leider hat sich dann auch noch der Lack zum Teil verabschiedet. Hab Yachtlack genutzt. Kann mir einer von euch sagen welcher Lack ( Epoxiet bestimmt ) also Firma und genaue bezeichnung bitte, sich als besonders Wiederstandsfähig erwiesen hat? 

Naja nun heißt es erst einmal Kinderkrankheiten Ausbessern....  Melde micht dann mit Version 2 zurück! Viel erfolg allen fleißigen Bastlern!!!!


----------



## Angler_Martin (9. Mai 2014)

*Kiemen selber bauen*

Hallo


Hab die Nacht nicht gut Schlafen können... also viel Zeit zum Nachdenken...


Vieleicht hilft das den einen oder anderen von euch weiter. Ich werd es jedenfalls jetzt öfter so machen.

Macht vieles einfacher, schneller und genauer. Besser als Stundenlang zu Feilen und zu Schnitzen.

Für das Maul bzw. die Lippen sollte eine doppelte Lage nötig sein, hab ich aber noch nicht getestet.  


Ich habe dafür ein alten Testwobbler genommen. Ist noch kein Topqualität aber um es zu Zeigen reicht es denk ich 


1. Maß nehmen und auf Zeichenkarton skizzieren. ( etwas größer da der Wobbler ja rund ist )

2. Ausschneiden ( Vieleicht vorher schon Farbe Aufbringen, ist aber bestimmt besser erst nach den Aufkleben )

3. Aufkleben ( Der vordere Kiemendeckel Überlappt dabei den hinteren )

4. Fertig  

Hab das nun zum ersten mal versucht .... falls jemand Verbesserungsvorschläge hat wäre das nicht schlecht.

Lg Martin


----------



## Angler_Martin (9. Mai 2014)

*Kiemen*

So noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Angler_Martin (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Achsoooo. Sich ne Schablone Herzustellen garantiert natürlich das man immer die gleichen kiemen auf den selbigen Ködertypen hat. So jetzt ist aber gut.


----------



## Bulettenbär (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Martin,

schöne Sachen hast Du da gebaut. Deine Gedanken um die Kiemen haben schon Leute vor dir gehabt. Schau einfach mal bei youtube die Videos von solarfallbaits an : http://www.youtube.com/user/SolarBaits

Als Versiegelung kannst Du von http://bootsservice-behnke.de/ das 650/601 nehmen. Das kannst Du 50Min lang verarbeiten. Gebrauch aber nur mit einem Köderkarussel.

Ansonsten kannst Du mit Übung kleinere Wobbler mit 5Min Epoxy von R&G beschichten. Damit kannst Du auch Ösen und Tauchschaufeln einkleben. Das Zeugs gibt es u.a. auch bei Conrad.

Nachtrag: Man muss garnicht in der Ferne schauen. Die Jungs von MT-Lures haben schöne Video Anleitungen gemacht. Mit die besten Videos im Netz und das noch auf deutsch ;-) http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLAwanmED7W_Tj2T5CWLhhg


----------



## Angler_Martin (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Naja gibt halt viele Schlaue Köpfe  Ist ja auch gut so!

Danke!

Die von MT Lures hab ich mir schon Angeschaut. War auf jeden fall hilfreich!

Und das mit dem Bootslack von Behnke war endlich mal eine ordentliche Aussage!!! Vielen Dank.


----------



## falter78 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





Die hatte ich letztes Jahr noch fertig gemacht. Der unterste läuft sensationell und hat in der ersten Ausfahrt auch gleich gestochen


----------



## donak (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Danke, sehen alle gut aus! Petri zum Eigenbaufang!!!


----------



## Angler_Martin (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Sehen gut aus. Und vor allen Fangen sie auch


----------



## Deep Down (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was will man mehr! Petri!


----------



## mazze27 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Leute ihr habt ihr wirklich hammer geile Eigenbau Köder... unter den Airbrushern würde mich mal interessieren welche farben ihr benutzt... Ich (anfänger mit Airbrush) würde mich persöhnlich für die Pro Color von Hansa in "deckend" entscheiden... oder nimmt man lasierende da ja weiß grundiert?

oder ganz andere?


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



mazze27 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ihr habt ihr wirklich hammer geile Eigenbau Köder... unter den Airbrushern würde mich mal interessieren welche farben ihr benutzt... Ich (anfänger mit Airbrush) würde mich persöhnlich für die Pro Color von Hansa in "deckend" entscheiden... oder nimmt man lasierende da ja weiß grundiert?
> 
> oder ganz andere?



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Für natürliche Farbtöne werden oft Schmincke Aero Color verwendet. Andere arbeiten mit Createx Classic und haben so auch Neontöne fürn Firetiger. Die Createx AutoAir sollen aber noch nen tacken dünner sein und deshlab auch besser durch kleinere Düsen gehen. Die sieht man oft bei vielen die es professionell betreiben


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (13. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo an alle wobblerbauer.
shöne köder habt ihr da gebaut.:m
hier meine neuesten kreationen
die letze ist unter uv-licht.
lg |wavey:


----------



## kreuzass (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die beiden schwarz gesprenkelten und der in rot/grün/gelb und blau gehaltene haben irgendwie etwas.

Wenn die auf mich schon ihren Reiz ausüben, wie ist es dann wohl um die Räuber bestellt |kopfkrat


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke kreuzass , eine wahre reizflut für die raubfische.:q
garant für gute fänge.
lg und dir petri heil #6


----------



## donak (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



rapfenjäger1 schrieb:


> danke kreuzass , eine wahre reizflut für die raubfische.:q
> garant für gute fänge.
> lg und dir petri heil #6



Schöne Köder, was für ein Material benutzt du für den Körper und zur Versiegelung?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke , donak 
alle meine wobbler sind aus balsaholz.
als endlack benutze ich
http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d5.html


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön schön was wieder gebaut wurde #6
Ich habe für einen Freund ein Paar Jerk`s gebaut und das erste mal mit Air Brush gearbeitet und es ist nicht einfach. Macht aber Spaß!


----------



## donak (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also für das erstmal mit Airbrush, Hut ab. Sind Sahne-Teile!


----------



## falter78 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aber echt! Chapeau


----------



## mazze27 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38: schöne Sachen haste da... darf ich fragen mit was für Farben du arbeitest? habe selbst auch schon einige Wobbler und Jerks hier rumliegen aber noch keinen gebrusht. Sind alles noch Rohlinge... Wollte erstmal bißchen lernen mit der Pistole umzugehen

mfg Mazze27


----------



## Frosch38 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Jungs :m
Da ich vorher immer mit Pinsel und Schwamm gearbeitet habe und dafür die Revell Becher gut waren muß ich diese erst leer machen bevor ich mir andere Farbe zulege. Ist zwar schwierig da ich sie sehr Verdünnen muß aber es geht.


----------



## donak (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe auch schon wieder ne Vorlage hier liegen. MAl schauen wann ich dazu komme, dann gibt es von mir auch mal wieder was.


----------



## weigi (21. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute

Wollte auch schon lange wieder mal war posten. Hier habe ich zwei kleine Forellenwobbler gebaut. Der der rechte ist sinkend. |wavey:

Gruss weigi


----------



## Frosch38 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weigi sind super deine kleinen #6
Ich habe mit Luftpistole mal geübt und einige kleine Wobbler lackiert. 3,5 und 4,5 cm lang und 2,7 und 3,7 g schwer


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wa fuer geniale Teile sind das denn bitte !


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## donak (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Weigi und Frosch38: Ihr habt mal wieder schöne Köder gezaubert, vorallem sind kleine echt schwer in meinen Augen!


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde so um die 25mm -35mm geht noch aber 15mm ist schon heftig.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

weigi und frosch , schöne wobbler.#6
frosch aus welchen material besteht die wobblerschauffel?
und wie dick?
lg |wavey:


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Material Lexan 1mm stark mit 14 ner Locheisen ausgeschlagen


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Frosch #6
was nimmst du für 8,7cm oder 10cm wobbler?
welche stärke der tauchschaufel?


----------



## Frosch38 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da kannst du noch 2mm stärke nehmen


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Frosch #6


----------



## weigi (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch die schauen super aus. Eine Pistole muss ich mir diesen Winter dann auch noch zulegen.  Hab die zwei Kleinen im Forellensee gebadet. Doch leider hatten die Forellis kein Interesse aber das kommt ja vielleicht noch |supergri.


----------



## donak (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal wieder was von mir.

Tailbait in 24 cm Länge und 118 Gramm:


----------



## Frosch38 (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch gut aus noch besser wäre im Hechtmaul.:m


----------



## donak (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Danke, das Foto im Hechtmaul versuche ich nach zu reichen.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (7. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Donak #6
und mal was von mir.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> ^^ Danke, das Foto im Hechtmaul versuche ich nach zu reichen.



Ich bitte dann darum!#6

@rapfenjäger1
Fischt Du die alle?
Offenbar scheint das "Leuchtauge" bei Dir ne besondere Bedeutung zu haben! Einschlagpunkte im Bereich des vorderen Drillings sind bekannt! Das Auge liegt da aber nicht! Resultiert das was Du machst aus speziellen Erfahrungen?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (8. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zitat von Deep Down:
@rapfenjäger1
Fischt Du die alle?
Offenbar scheint das "Leuchtauge" bei Dir ne besondere Bedeutung zu haben! Einschlagpunkte im Bereich des vorderen Drillings sind bekannt! Das Auge liegt da aber nicht! Resultiert das was Du machst aus speziellen Erfahrungen?[/QUOTE]

Hallo , Deep Down , ja in der tat die leuchtaugen haben bei mir eine besondere bedeutung da ich oft mit fluofarben erfolgreich war. (besonders beim nachtfischen oder in der früh)
die kontraste sind meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig.
eigentlich wollte ich die augen so machen wie du es beschrieben hast oder zur mitte bzw. eher zum schwanz machen. die punkte die sich zu auffällig bewegen sind immer ein angriffsziel.(versuch macht klug)|supergri
zwar würde dann der wobbler nicht konventionell aussehen mit augen woanders aber darum gehts mir ich experimentiere gerne , sollte das bedeuten dass mehr fische anbeissen hat es sich gelohnt.|supergri
und nein alle meine wobbler fische ich nicht.
es ist ein winter hobby und einige werden kaputtgehen , die anderen werden an freunde verschenkt usw. 
einige landen am gewässergrund.
es geht mir nur darum perfekt fürs gewässer abgestimmte köder zu haben. und perfekte handfertigkeit zu erreichen beim machen. bis jetzt hat es sich mehr als gelohnt.
ich fing mehr fische als zuvor , laufeigenschaften zur perfektion bringen , die wurfeigenschaften sind zum teil extrem von 60-100m.
die ultimative suche nach dem perfekten wobbler.
auch wenn es mehr zeit und aufwand kostet. egal
probieren geht über studieren.|supergri
Lg |wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich danke für die Antwort!#6


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Update.
beim wobblertest gefangen , war eigentlich auf zander aus.
wurde retourgesetzt.:vik:
10,5kg.wels


----------



## Deep Down (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri! Guck mal, für unsere Fänge auf Selfmadebaits gibt es sogar nen extra Thread!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep Down , ich weiss , werde das nächste mal befolgen.
war zu faul das dazugehörige wobblerfoto auszuschneiden.
beim fang war ich etwas zu aufgeregt so habe ich es nicht sofort fotografiert.|rolleyes
lg


----------



## zorra (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin.. wo bekommt man in D-Land die Ösenschrauben her??
gr.zorra


----------



## Bulettenbär (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



zorra schrieb:


> Moin.. wo bekommt man in D-Land die Ösenschrauben her??
> gr.zorra



Am günstigsten von lureparts.nl. Bezahlung per paypal möglich und Versandkosten wie in Deutschland üblich. Und das Beste überhaupt: Sehr zuverlässig!


----------



## zorra (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Am günstigsten von lureparts.nl. Bezahlung per paypal möglich und Versandkosten wie in Deutschland üblich. Und das Beste überhaupt: Sehr zuverlässig!


 ...Danke für die Info.
gr.zorra


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab dann auch mal meine ersten Wobbler fertig!

























Die schwimmen, wiegen um die 70gr und sind 16,5cm lang.


----------



## Kössi (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen auch Klasse aus Deep Down. Wie laufen sie denn mit den geraden Schaufeln? Hast du auch mal andere Schaufelformen ausprobiert, also vorn rund?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir! Die Schaufel ist relativ breit, womit die Teile schön flanken!

Ich hab zum Testen einen Prototypen, der erlebt gerade die verschiedensten Schaufelvariationen.


----------



## Frosch38 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6
Super Arbeit Deep Down


----------



## Kössi (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep down, wäre cool, wenn du dann deine Erfahrungen mit den Schaufelformen ins Bord stellst. Ich habe es auch schon mit verschiedenen Formen getestet, aber noch keine grossen Unterschiede erkannt. Eventuell war die Form des Wobbler unpassend.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

@Kössi
Wenn ich genug Erkenntnisse dazu habe, werde ich es mal versuchen!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mich jetzt schon durch einige Seiten dieses Threats geforstet. Vor dem Start in Richtung Eigenbau habe ich dann aber noch ein paar Fragen (man verzeihe mir wenn diese schon beantwortet wurden, bei der Fülle an Posts habe ich bestimmt das ein oder andere übersehen): 
Welches Holz sollte ich verwenden? Balsa oder Buche? (Entstehen sollen jerkbaits der <100g Klasse)
Womit wird das Holz am besten grundiert (muss es sonst noch vorbehandelt werden?)
Wenn ich keinen Airbrushsprüher zur Verfügung habe, kann ich mit Sprühdosen arbeiten oder gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. Juni 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



PolyVinylChlorid schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt schon durch einige Seiten dieses Threats geforstet. Vor dem Start in Richtung Eigenbau habe ich dann aber noch ein paar Fragen (man verzeihe mir wenn diese schon beantwortet wurden, bei der Fülle an Posts habe ich bestimmt das ein oder andere übersehen):
> Welches Holz sollte ich verwenden? Balsa oder Buche? (Entstehen sollen jerkbaits der <100g Klasse)
> Womit wird das Holz am besten grundiert (muss es sonst noch vorbehandelt werden?)
> Wenn ich keinen Airbrushsprüher zur Verfügung habe, kann ich mit Sprühdosen arbeiten oder gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit?



Hol dir nen Bierchen ausm Kühlschrank und zieh dir erstmal diese Videos rein: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLAwanmED7W_Tj2T5CWLhhg

Balsa für Miniwobbs. Buche für Jerks. Holz mit Epoxy versiegeln = Holzschutz, glatte Oberfläche. Grundierung aus der Dose und dann Farbe. Farben aus der Dose gehen. Man kann auch schön mit Schablonen arbeiten. Farbübergänge sich nicht ganz einfach. Lack längere Zeit auslüften lassen bevor Epoxy wieder drauf kommt. Zum Schluss wieder Epoxy. 30Min oder 50Min Epoxy und Köderrad. So und jetzt lass erstmal die Videos auf dich wirken. Sollten keine Fragen mehr übrig sein.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine neuesten kreationen.


----------



## oker_s (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi leute kann mir jemand ne gute seite im Internet verraten auf der ich abachilatten bzw pu hartschaum günstig kaufen...am besten mit möglichst wenigst versand weil für meine 5-10 Wobbler die ich machen möchte sind 7-10€ versand schon etwas habbig...danke schonmal


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wegen Abachi Holz. Schau mal hier...
http://suche1.gerstaecker.de/search.jsp?query=Abachi#shop

Wegen den Farben...
hier sind dir eigentlich keine Grenzen gesetzt! Probier einfach aus 
Ich verwende ausschließlich die Acryllacke von Marabu. Diese lassen sich einfach prima mit Wasser verdünnen, sind hochglänzend, deckend und farbintensiv. Da Marabu aber keine grellen Schock-Farben herstellt, muss man sich bei anderen Herstellen nach fluoreszierenden Acrylfarben umschauen. Desweiteren kann man auch die Modellbaufarben von Rewell benutzen. Da diese aber extrem teuer sind verwende ich diese nicht mehr. Theoretisch könnte man sogar Wasserfarben verwenden! Dann muss der Wobbler aber gut mit einem Schutzlack versiegelt werden.
Desweiteren habe ich mir ein paar Sprühdosen zugelegt. Eine schwarze Sprühdose ist meiner Meinung nach fast unabdingbar, da dadurch ein sauberer schwarzer Rücken aufgesprüht werden kann. Auch kann man mit Hilfe eines Kartoffelnetzes ein Schuppenmuster aufsprühen.

Diesen Farben kannst du auch verschiedene Glitter/Glitzerpulver hinzugeben oder mit einem Klarlack vermischt auf die trockenen Farben auftragen.

Auf die Wobbler kannst du auch Glitzerfolie aufkleben, die man im Bastelladen bekommt oder aus Geschenkpapierresten herausschneidet.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Rapfenjäger
Das ist ja schon ne Massenproduktion!!!!


@all
Ist zwar nicht gerade Bastelzeit aber mich ergriff ein Arbeitsanfall.
Ich hab zu dem das Karussell ins Dachgeschoß verfrachtet, was dazu führt, dass innerhalb von 4 Std die nächste Schicht Epoxy drauf konnte. 
Die kamen dabei heraus:

Ein paar 14,5er

















Ein paar 16,5er


----------



## MIG 29 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Jerks! :m


----------



## ragbar (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Schööööööööön! *

 Die Bauchdrillinge, drückste dir da die Spitzen selbst auf 180° hin,oder gibt's die so zu kaufen?


----------



## jkc (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Japp, schöne Dinger!

http://www.germantackle.de/T-Treble-Hook-T-Drilling-3-0-Savage-Gear


Grüße JK


----------



## ragbar (29. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



jkc schrieb:


> Japp, schöne Dinger!
> 
> http://www.germantackle.de/T-Treble-Hook-T-Drilling-3-0-Savage-Gear
> 
> ...


 
 Danke, kannte ich bisher nur von Decoy (da aber unverschämt teuer)


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Merci!

Ja, das sind die T-Treble von Savagear!


----------



## Spiderpike (30. Juli 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr geiles Thema.........gibts denn ürgendwo denn ne Zusammenfassung oder Anleitung zum Woppelbauen? Also wo die besten Tipps mit eingeflossen sind?

Will jetzt nicht 16k Postings lesen


----------



## Salziges Silber (15. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

passend zum trööttitel...
keine ahnung ob dieses teil schon mal zum einsatz gekommen ist, aber dass so etwas durchaus  fangen kann könnt ich mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## donak (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Salziges Silber: Wo hast du den ausgegraben? Ich behaupte der fängt Fisch.


----------



## captn-ahab (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@deep down

Bin schwer beeindruckt, sehen super aus!


----------



## donak (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, mal wieder was von mir. 

Der ging heute an einen Mitarbeiter unseres Angelladens in der Nähe.


----------



## Salziges Silber (18. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @ Salziges Silber: Wo hast du den ausgegraben? Ich behaupte der fängt Fisch.



bin auf dem flohmarkt drüber gestolpert und hab das teil adoptiert |rolleyes
außer einem neue drilling wird nichts verändert und kommt so zum einsatz...


----------



## donak (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier meine neuesten beiden.

Barsch Dekor:






Crappie Dekor:


----------



## Kössi (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Donak,

schöne Jerks! Die Flossen von dem Barsch sind astrein. :m


----------



## donak (22. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Donak,
> 
> schöne Jerks! Die Flossen von dem Barsch sind astrein. :m



Danke, man gibt sich Mühe. :q


----------



## oO0kai0Oo (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Hier meine neuesten beiden.
> 
> Barsch Dekor:
> 
> ...


Sehen wirklich gut verarbeitet aus.
Bin mal gespannt wie der erste Test am Wasser läuft,  vor allem nach dem ersten Kontakt. 
Dann erst zeigt sich die Qualität vom verarbeiteten Epoxy.
Greetz


----------



## oO0kai0Oo (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/14/08/23/777008913e0831f23d62be4eda9217b2.jpg


----------



## donak (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



oO0kai0Oo schrieb:


> Sehen wirklich gut verarbeitet aus.
> Bin mal gespannt wie der erste Test am Wasser läuft,  vor allem nach dem ersten Kontakt.
> Dann erst zeigt sich die Qualität vom verarbeiteten Epoxy.
> Greetz



Danke. Zum Kontakt, was meinst du damit? Wenn du einen Hecht dran hattest, merkst du das immer im Epoxy, ist aber bei gekauften auch so.

Lediglich der Barsch, bekam ein paar weisse Schlieren, das liegt daran, dass die Mischund nicht 100 prozentig war, warum nur der Barsch, keinen Plan, hatte ja die selber Mischung wie der Crappie, bei dem ist nichts.

Aber auf den hat sich heute gleich ein Hecht gestürzt, der Leider nicht hängen blieb, aber Hechtzähne kann man schon am Köder spüren. :q Was ja bedeutet, so falsch kann meine Arbeit nicht sein.


----------



## Deep Down (23. August 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Donak
Top!

@oO0kai0Oo
Sieht aus, als ob in der Beschichtung sehr viele Blasen sind. Lass mal das Epoxy nach dem Anrühren 15min stehen, dann gast es aus und trage es dann erst auf. 
Mach anstatt einer relativ dicken Schicht lieber mehrere dünne und "puste" mal mit nem Fön oder ne Heißluftpistole nach dem Auftragen drüber, dann platzen die Blasen an der Obefläche wech!


----------



## weigi (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen

So langsam geht's wieder los mit Wobbler bauen. Hier sind meine ersten zwei von fünf Balsa Wobbler. Sonst hab ich die Dinger nur mit Fichtenholz gebaut. :m


----------



## donak (8. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ weigi: Hast bei dem unteren die vordere Öse vergessen? Denn bei Balsa, mit der Öse in der Schaufel, ist defintiv nichts.

Sonst sehen die gut aus. #h


----------



## weigi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi donak
 Nein die Öse an meinem grünen Hai ist da zwar etwas klein geraten aber sie ist da |rolleyes. Man kann sie auf dem Bild fast nicht erkennen. Gesten durften sie zum ersten Mal ins Wasser. Ich bin sehr zufrieden bezüglich der Bewegung und hätte nicht gedacht dass das Holz so viel ausmacht. 
 |wavey:


----------



## Svenbo (24. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Servus Ihr Kreativspezialisten#h!
Soooo, so langsam aber sicher gehts auch bei mir los (hatte mich im April mal ganz leise angekündigt...). Dauert ja auch seine Zeit, bis man mal halbwegs die ganzen Materialien zusammen hat, wobei mir für die Zeit nach der Schnitzerei im Prinzip noch so einiges fehlt. Ich hab mir das Buch "Wobbler - Kunst-Köder selber machen" gekauft und werde mich auch viel an die dort beschriebenen Schritte halten. Mein erstes Projekt wird der Mums, ca. 10cm, Bemalung noch nicht fix. Werde die Schablone die Tage mal aufs Holz (Abachi) übertragen und mich dann ans schnitzen machen... Da hab ich schon die erste Frage. Benötige ich die Schablone eigentlich zweimal |kopfkrat? Habe das so in einem Video bei YouTube gesehen und H. Nordin beschreibt es auch so in seinem Buch... Oder ganz einfach für die eine Seite vom Holz und eine für die andere Seite weil dann das aussägen bzw. schnitzen einfacher ist#t? Steh en bissel auf dem Schlauch (wird noch oft der Fall sein, versprochen...). Die Tauchschaufel aus Polycarbonat wird danach erst gemacht. 
Freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf, wenn mein erster Rohling fertig ist. 
Und was eure Werke angeht... Wahnsinn, was ihr da veranstaltet #6#6.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (25. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo svenbo 
wenn du die säge waagerecht bzw. im rechten winkel halten kannst beim schneiden , dann brauchst du nur einmal die  schablone anzeichnen , denn 2x  wäre eigentlich zu viel des guten. abgesehen davon dass man da ganz schön abrutschen kann , und dann das ganze nicht zusammenpasst.
ratsam wäre es auch die schablone 1 oder 2mm grösser zu machen , für etwaige schleifkorrekturen.
 ich mache das immer so.
viel spass noch beim basteln.
lg |wavey:


----------



## xmxgx71 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo das Buch von H. Nordin ist für den Anfang ein klasse Leitfaden und man bekommt schnell funktionierende Wobbler. Viel Glück bei deinen ersten versuchen.

 Ich hab auch etwas gebastelt, Exori Clone 6cm lang.


----------



## Svenbo (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Bild und meine nächste Frage. Wie wichtig ist so ein Köderrad? Kann ich den Wobbler nicht auch anders halbwegs gescheit trocknen? Wsh geht's mit dem Karussell gleichmäßiger...


----------



## xmxgx71 (26. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo,wenn du mit Laminierepoxid versiegelst macht ein Köderrad sinn. Es gibt auch gute 1k Bootslacke die nach wenigen Minuten nicht mehr tropfen, da brauchst du keins. Meine Wobbler sind mit Epoxid beschichtet und das Zeug tropft nach 2 Stunden noch.


----------



## xmxgx71 (29. September 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So nun haben sie Farbe bekommen. Nur noch 2-3 Schichten Bootslack und dann Glänzen sie auch.

Update: Ich hab sie noch lackiert.


----------



## xmxgx71 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab heute mal aus Styrodur einen etwas größeren Wobbler gebaut. Der läuft ganz gut in der Wanne  .

Das Muster ist aus dem H. Nordin Buch, der Mums in 10cm. Mit 2 Haken gefällt er mir besser.


----------



## Svenbo (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht stark aus . Bin grad am raspeln... Mache ja auch grad den mums. Finde auch, dass drei drillinge echt einer zu viel ist. Was gibt's denn für ein Muster bzw Bemalung?


----------



## xmxgx71 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Keine Ahnung ob der überhaupt Farbe bekommt. Ich werde erstmal mit dem Teil ans Wasser fahren und ein paar Würfe machen wenn er durchgehärtet ist. Wenn er sich gut werfen lässt und auch stabil genug ist bekommt er auch Farbe.

Ich experimentiere zur Zeit mit Styrodur, bei einem kleinen Wobbler hab ich keine bedenken, ab 10 cm können auch mal gute Hechte einsteigen und die sollte der Wobbler auch aushalten. 

Ich hab von den Mums aber schon eine Menge aus Holz ^^


----------



## krauthi7 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier sind ja ein paar feine köder entstanden .jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal ein paar vorweisen :  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fctltvdwx5pdg61/AAD_zMpr__4Bfd_mhI6ltunTa?dl=0

gruß


----------



## xmxgx71 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> hier sind ja ein paar feine köder entstanden .jetzt kann ich endlich auch mal ein paar vorweisen :  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/fctltvdwx5pdg61/AAD_zMpr__4Bfd_mhI6ltunTa?dl=0
> 
> gruß



Die sehen super aus.

Ich hab mir heute das Zeichenbrett geschnappt und ein paar Schablonen gemacht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vorhin schon deine Köder auf Facebook entdeckt.
Echt tolle Exemplare.

Wie lange hast du dafür im Schnittgebraucht? Ich finde es ja beeindruckend solche Köder zu zaubern


----------



## krauthi7 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke  glaube das jeder einzelne köder ca 3-4 tage dauert genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen gruß


----------



## thorbs1887 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



krauthi7 schrieb:


> danke  glaube das jeder einzelne köder ca 3-4 tage dauert genau kann ich es aber nicht sagen gruß




Unglaublich geniale Lackierung !
Was man mit nem Airbrush alles anstellen kann ! 
Daumen hoch für deine Köder !
Kann man nur neidisch werden !


----------



## krauthi7 (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke |rolleyes


----------



## xmxgx71 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich war gerade ein bisschen lackieren, alles Minis 3-4 cm. Nächste Woche werde ich damit Barsche ärgern.


----------



## Svenbo (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, hier mein erster (noch sehr roher) Rohling . Demnächst kommt die Tauchschaufel dran und dann gehts an die Schutzschichten und an die Bemalung. Hab vom Kumpel nun eine Dekupiersäge bekommen. Werde die beim nächsten Wobbler mal ausprobieren, spart wsh. ne Menge Raspelarbeit. Hat bisher jedenfalls schon mal Spaß gemacht und mit dem Material, was ich mir schon zusammengekauft habe, werde ich noch einige Wobbler bauen können.


----------



## Mücke1978 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das echt der knaller was ihr so alles selber macht. Sogar die die Feinheiten und auch die kleinen fürs Barsch angeln. Überaus kreativ.  Ich will auch


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab jetzt auch mal ein Mini "3cm "gebastelt und schon erfolgreich getestet. Läuft total klasse.


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meavy Metal


----------



## xmxgx71 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch mal wieder ein paar Wobbler zusammen gebaut. Die sind 6cm lang, Schwimmend mit unterschiedlichen Tauchtiefen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie bekommst du denn die gleichmäßige Form hin ?


----------



## Svenbo (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oha, bin immer noch nicht weitergekommen seit dem letzten Mal. So wird´s definitiv nichts mit der Massenproduktion... Habe aber mal wieder eine Frage. Hab das jetzt in den verschiedenen Varianten gehört. Mein erster Rohling ist soweit fertig geraspelt, es fehlt aber noch jede Schutzschicht bzw. Schutzlack und auch der Schnitt für die Tauchschaufel ist noch nicht an Ort und Stelle (Blei genauso wenig...). Wo ich´s grad unten geschrieben hab... Die Schraubösen fehlen natürlich auch noch... Müssen die o.g. Sachen VOR oder NACH dem Lackieren gemacht werden#t? 
Und ganz ehrlich, ich habe schon so viel zu den verschiedenen Lacken, Harzen und Härtern gelesen, dass ich wirklich nicht weiß, was ich mir kaufen soll. Kann mir jemand einen (genauen) Tipp geben? Natürlich gerne auch mit Link...
Sorry, hoffe die Frage nach dem richtigen Schutz bzw. Lack ist nicht so nervig wie die ganzen Spinnrutensuchaktionen jeden TAG...|rolleyes. 
Material ist übrigens Abachi, 10cm und es wird (ganz oldschool nach H. Ordin) mit Schraubösen gearbeitet. 
Vorab schon mal vielen Dank#h.


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da wirst du jetzt jede Menge verschiedene ANtworten bekommen. Das Gute daran: du kannst es dir selbst aussuchen.

Die, die echte Kunstwerke schaffen haben andere Reihenfolge als die (wie ich), die Angelköder für den Eigenbedarf bauen.

Die Kunstwerker benutzen Epoxy oder Klavierlack, ich begnüge mich teilweise mit Bootslack oder eben auch Epoxy.

Schraubösen mach ich immer zu Anfang rein, damit ich was zum Aufhängen habe. Schöner wirds aber oft, wenns nachträglich gemacht wird. Das gleiche gilt für die Schaufel.
Nur das Blei sollte in jedem Fall vorher rein. Obwohl.... ich muss oft nachbleien, die Wobbs haben dann eben sichtbare Bleispots am Bauch.

Und wenn du neu im Wobblerbau bist: arbeite erst mal an den Formen, dass die Dinger auch laufen, fliegen und fangen. Dann erst Gedanken machen wie sie schöner werden. Das spart viele Enttäuschungen.

Alles geht, jeder darf:m


----------



## xmxgx71 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo, Epoxid nehme ich dieses hier : http://www.ebay.de/itm/1-5-kg-Epoxi...657?pt=Kunststoffe_Chemie&hash=item27ed49bab1
Ich Versiegel das Holz, nass in nass. Dieses Harz ist so Dünnflüssig das ich es so oft auftrage, bis das Holz nichts mehr auf nimmt. Wenn ich meine Wobbler versiegle(Lackschutz), lasse ich das Harz 45-60min reagieren. Es ist dann frei von Bläschen und hat eine gute Viskosität um es auf den Wobbler aufzutragen. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Harz gemacht und kann es bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Ösen kann man sich selber biegen und dann mit Epoxidharz einkleben. Ich mache nach dem fertigen des Rohlings die Ösen und Schaufen dran. Dann das Holz Versiegeln. In einem Eimer ermittle ich die nötige menge Blei. Dann Löcher bohren und Blei einkleben.

Ich baue auch gerade ein paar Wobbler aus Abachi.


----------



## thorbs1887 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schon mal jemand sich an einen mehr teiligen Wobbler getraut ? Würde den gerne ohne "sichtbare" Übergänge bauen. Jemand ne Idee, wie man den sägen muss ?


----------



## Svenbo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah ok, den o.g. Harz nutzt du dann nach der Bemalung oder? Und als wirklich ersten (Schutz-) Lack kommt der hier zum Einsatz? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Wilckens-Boo...283?pt=Bootsteile_Zubehör&hash=item1c1d31c523

Soll ja mit Terpentin noch verdünnt werden... Machst du das auch so? Muss ich mir im Baumarkt erstmal noch ein paar Pinsel kaufen. Borsten oder Haarpinsel|rolleyes? Wsh. nicht sooo wichtig oder?


----------



## west1 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Schon mal jemand sich an einen mehr teiligen Wobbler getraut ? Würde den gerne ohne "sichtbare" Übergänge bauen. Jemand ne Idee, wie man den sägen muss ?



Wenn du das Thema von Anfang an gelesen hättest wüstest du dass sich schon mehrere mit Mehrteiligen Wobblern beschäftigt haben und es auch einige Beschreibungen dazu hier gibt!


----------



## xmxgx71 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich verwende nur Acryl auf Wasserbasis, somit ist Verdünnung unnötig. Zudem sind die Bastelfarben sehr günstig. Wenn man die Farbe mit Wasser verdünnt, gehen sie auch für Airbrush.


----------



## Svenbo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, dann bestell ich mir gleich mal bei ebay den Lack aus dem (deinem) Link. Vorher mach ich noch den Schlitz für die Schaufel und dann kommt der erste Schutz druff .

Uiuiui, da freu mich jetzt schon, wenn der erste Testlauf ansteht|rolleyes.
Sorry, dass ich noch mal frage... Nur, dass der erste Wobbler nicht voll in die Buchse geht... Erst der Lack aus dem Link für den ersten Schutz, dann Schrauben und Schaufel usw, dann Bemalung uuuund dann das Epoxid oder?


----------



## xmxgx71 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde das Epoxidharz kaufen und es für beides nehmen. Holzschutz und Lackversiegelung in einen spart auch ein paar Euro.


----------



## Svenbo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, vielen Dank. Das Epoxid ist bestellt. Bin gespannt wie en Flitzebogen .


----------



## xmxgx71 (4. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab am Wochenende wieder etwas zum bemalen. Morgen werde ich sie bleien und kleben. Einen hab ich versaut ^^ blöde Raspel, lach.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (5. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier mal einige meiner Kreationen , noch nicht 100%ig und die Versiegelung fehlt auch noch , aber es gab schon Nachläufer



Randbemerkung : zu 99 % ( außer Säge und Bohrer ) Handarbeit , die Achsen sind aus 1,2 mm VA - Draht und durchgehend ( selbst wenn der Köder Totalschaden erleiden sollte , bleibt der Fisch hängen )


----------



## xmxgx71 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nun sind sie zusammengebaut und mit 3 Schichten Epoxid versiegelt. Blei brauchten sie 3g und laufen tun sie super. Sie zeigen schön die Flanke, mal schauen wann ich sie bunt bekomme.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:m die sehen doch schon sehr gut aus - was für Holz hast Du genommen , das Du nur 3g Blei brauchtest ? |kopfkrat


----------



## xmxgx71 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich baue fast alle Wobbler aus Abachi. Die Wobbler sind knappe 14mm breit und 8cm lang, da brauch man nicht mehr Blei. Mit dem Epoxidschichten kommt auch noch etwas Gewicht dazu.

Bei größeren Wobblern wende ich die Leinölmethode aus Hans Nordin seinem Wobblerbau Buch an. Bei einigen Wobblern braucht man so überhaupt kein Blei.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielleicht wäre das geeigneter für meine Kreationen , für die ich bisher nur Fichte , Esche usw. verwendet habe .


----------



## xmxgx71 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abachi ist jedenfalls leicht zu bearbeiten. Ich nehme es gern für Wobbler. Die auf dem Bild sind schon etwas älter und zwischen 17cm und 18cm lang. 4,5g Blei haben die drin. 4Tage Leinölbad haben sie vor dem Lackieren als Schutzbehandlung bekommen. Als Finish 4 Schichten Epoxid.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

meine Kreationen haben 20 - 35 g  Blei Intus und liegen ( ohne Epoxi ) zwischen 50 und 80 g je nach Größe und Sinkverhalten  , einige wenige ( z. B. meine Giraffe siehe Album im Profil ) liegen auch darunter


----------



## xmxgx71 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@BigDaddy68, 20g-35g Blei ist echt schon ne Menge.

Hast du das Leinölbad mal probiert?

Auch Abachi-Wobbler ab einer gewissen größe behandele ich mit dem Leinölbad um dem Holz auftrieb zu nehmen und vor scharfen Hechtzähnen zu schützen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

bis auf 1 oder 2 Eigenbauten sind alle schwimmend gebaut und gehen erst beim zupfen / jerken auf Tauchstation bis zu einer gewissen Tiefe . Als Schutz vor Hechtzähnen sollten mehrere Schichten Epoxy ausreichend sein .


----------



## xmxgx71 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leinöl/Terpentin nimmt den Auftrieb was bedeutet das du weniger Blei brauchst. Darum fragte ich ob du das mal probiert hast. Epoxid nutze ich auch noch wenn der Wobbler im Leinölbad gewesen ist.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bisher hab noch kein kein Leinöl verwendet , probiere ich aber demnächst aus . Wie lange lässt Du den Rohling im Öl baden ?


----------



## xmxgx71 (9. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das kommt drauf an wie stark das Holz das Gemisch aufnimmt. Abachi 4-5 Tage, Kiefer 2-3 Tage(bei Sinkwobblern 5-6 Tage), Fichte müsste ähnlich wie Kiefer sein. Ich mache das nur bei Wobblern ab ca 10cm.


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein erster Jerk


----------



## thorbs1887 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Mein erster Jerk




Richtig gut geworden !!


----------



## captn-ahab (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Mein erster Jerk


 

Geil!!!
Finde der ist super geworden! 
Gerne noch ein paar Infos wie du den gebaut hast, diesen Winter werde ich hier mal die Seiten durchgehen und anfangen.

Ich sehe hier sehr viele große Wobbler, ist das schlicht einfacher?
Ich mag am liebsten barsche, daher will ich kleine Wobbler bauen.


----------



## Mücke1978 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Blumen.  
Hätte ich gewusst wie schwer es ist, einen Hartholzstiel von einer Axt zu einem Jerk zu schnitzen, dann hätte ich ein anderes Material benutzt.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieht super aus - sehr aufwendig geschnitzt ... meine sind 6 - 12 cm lang und je nach Holz brauch ich zwischen 30 min und 2 Stunden pro Rohling ( die Größe spielt dabei keine Rolle ) , die Formen ( siehe Album in meinem Profil bzw. meine Hp ) sind teils aus dem Netz und teils reine Phantasie ( laufen aber super ) , manchmal bau ich auch einen " verkehrt rum  " funktioniert auch gut ... als Holz würde ich zu Anfang Fichte nehmen , das lässt sich sehr leicht bearbeiten


----------



## xmxgx71 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mücke der ist dir wirklich gut gelungen, Respekt. #6


----------



## captn-ahab (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe die Tage gesehen, dass ich im Keller noch ne große Kiste Garffiti Farben aus früheren Zeiten * hust* stehene habe, die werden sich perfekt einbringen lassen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

... dann brauchst Du nur noch ein Köderkarussell und dann kanns schon fast losgehen


----------



## Deep Down (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann achtet aber auch darauf, dass sich die Farben untereinander vertragen!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das mit der Verträglichkeit der Farben ist ein guter Hinweis - hatte das Problem auch bei einem meiner Werke (mit Wasserschleif drüber und das " Muster " so gelassen )


----------



## kreuzass (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Mein erster Jerk



Die Idee zur Nachbildung des Maules ist richtig gut #6


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



kreuzass schrieb:


> Die Idee zur Nachbildung des Maules ist richtig gut #6



einer der Vorteile beim selber machen , man kann seiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen und Sachen bauen die es nicht zu kaufen gibt


----------



## donak (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mücke: Dein Jerk gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!

Habe auch wieder ein Projekt, mal gucken ob es was wird. Soll ein 3-Teiliger Swimbait werden, ob mit oder ohne Schaufel, muss ich noch sehen.












Halte euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruß


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr gute Arbeit #6 bin gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab beim Werkstatträumen meine Wobblerpresse wiedergefunden. UNd ein großes stück klares plastik. allerdings wohl kein thermoplastik, es zieht sich beim erwämen stark zusammen und bildet sofort kleine blasen. dadurch wird das plasik weiss. egal, hab ich halt einen weissen wobb statt einem durchsichtigen

nachteil bei den plastikdingern: die bebleiung lässt sich nur schwer korrigieren. anbohren ist da nicht. ausserdem liegt das blei auf der drahtachse, also recht weit oben. dadurch ist der wobb leicht kibbelig.
mal sehen wie er mit drillingen läuft, die stabilisieren ja auch noch etwas.


----------



## donak (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hab beim Werkstatträumen meine Wobblerpresse wiedergefunden. UNd ein großes stück klares plastik. allerdings wohl kein thermoplastik, es zieht sich beim erwämen stark zusammen und bildet sofort kleine blasen. dadurch wird das plasik weiss. egal, hab ich halt einen weissen wobb statt einem durchsichtigen
> 
> nachteil bei den plastikdingern: die bebleiung lässt sich nur schwer korrigieren. anbohren ist da nicht. ausserdem liegt das blei auf der drahtachse, also recht weit oben. dadurch ist der wobb leicht kibbelig.
> mal sehen wie er mit drillingen läuft, die stabilisieren ja auch noch etwas.



Da hatten wir uns glaube ich schon mal drüber unterhalten, mich würde mal die Technik interessieren und wie die Presse aussieht.


----------



## Deep Down (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Klasse ausgearbeitet!


----------



## Eisenkneter (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Donak, hier mal 2 miese handyfotos.

Die Presse ist eigentlich ein altes Frühstücksbrett auf das 2 Wobblerhälften geklebt wurden. Die Negative aus einer Weinkiste sind etwas größer entsprechend der Materialdicke. 2 Führungsbolzen zum exakten Passen. Das Plastik ist 3 mm stark und ist auf dem zubehörbild zu sehen. ich machs mit der lötflamme warm weil ich nix andres hab.
CDs gehen auch, sind aber sehr dünn. reissen daher leicht und beim schleifen hat man schnell ein loch drin. dafür schimmern cds sehr fischig.

achja, band oder tellerschleifer sind fast zwingend erforderlich, das zeug sägt sich sch..e und splittert schnell. feilen ist kaum besser. also tellerschleifer.

vielleicht haste ja lust was professionelleres zu bauen. bei deinen wobblerkreationen wird das sicher ne andere liga.
Ich bin da eher resteverwerter. 

Bin gespannt.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Mordskerl , wäre da tiefziehen mit entsprechender Folie nicht geeigneter ?


----------



## kreuzass (17. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> einer der Vorteile beim selber machen , man kann seiner Phantasie freien Lauf lassen und Sachen bauen die es nicht zu kaufen gibt



Sobald ich meinen ersten fertig habe, wird der hier auch zu finden sein. Planungsphase läuft noch.


----------



## xmxgx71 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mal ein paar Rohlinge baden geschickt


----------



## Deep Down (17. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hör mit dem Leinöl besser wieder auf! 
Das Zeug bleibt im Köder "aktiv" und hat schon manche Lackierung versaut!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier mal meine neuesten Kreationen ... fehlt nur noch die Epoxy - Versiegelung


----------



## xmxgx71 (17. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down, ich habe schon eine menge Wobbler gebaut. Bisher habe ich keine Probleme mit Leinöl gehabt. Ich lasse sie lange genug trocknen und mein Acryl Lack hat das auch immer vertragen. Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> @ Mordskerl , wäre da tiefziehen mit entsprechender Folie nicht geeigneter ?



Wie gesagt: folie ist duenn. wenn die teile nicht 100% passen gibts beim schleifen loecher.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

vielleicht beschehrt mir das Weihnachtsfest ja eine Drechselbank , dann wer ich mal versuchen einen Rohling zu drechseln #6


----------



## donak (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe mich mal auf die schnelle an was anderem probiert. Alles Material was man als angelnder Bastler so hat.

Was Barschtaugliches:






Skirt ist auch "selfmade"


----------



## BigDaddy68 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

woraus gewinnt Ihr die Gummibänder ? Nehmt Ihr alte Spanngummis ?


----------



## donak (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> woraus gewinnt Ihr die Gummibänder ? Nehmt Ihr alte Spanngummis ?



Ja, aus Spanngummis, bin davon aber nicht so angetan, werde mir wahrscheinlich richtiges Skirt Material beschaffen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Spanngummis hab ich noch rumliegen , den Rest hab ich ja schon gebaut  mal sehen was die Fische dazu sagen


----------



## Svenbo (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Donak: Sieht sehr gut aus, wird bestimmt fangen!

Habe nun mal eine Frage zur Anwendung von Epoxidharz (und Härter). Ist es sinnvoll bzw. notwendig Handschuhe (oder sogar Atemschutz) beim Auftragen zu benutzen? Oder sollte ich einfach aufpassen, dass ich mich nicht komplett damit einschmiere...? Also auf der Verpackung gibt´s schon den einen oder anderen Hinweis. Wenn man dem Glauben schenken soll, dann mach ich´s natürlich auch. Wollte einfach mal wissen, wie ihr das handhabt. Kann ich eigentlich ganz normale Schulpinsel dafür nehmen oder gibt es fürs auftragen bessere? Werde hoffentlich diese Woche dazu kommen, muss nur noch einen Schlitz für die Tauchschaufel sägen und dann kann´s losgehen...
Danke schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## donak (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Svenbo: Besser ist es natürlich beides zu tragen, gesundheitsfördernd sind die Stoffe nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @ Mücke: Dein Jerk gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut.



Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der so wird. Hast du den gegossen ? Wenn ja,aus was denn ?


----------



## Svenbo (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke schon mal. Aber normale Pinsel passen wohl oder? Reicht für den Anfangsschutz eine Schicht oder lieber mehrere?


----------



## donak (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt wie der so wird. Hast du den gegossen ? Wenn ja,aus was denn ?



Wenn du mein Swimbait Projekt meinst, der ist aus PU Hartschaum von OBO Typ 652.


----------



## Mücke1978 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ob man damit kann ich nichts anfangen  ist der nun gegossen ?


----------



## xmxgx71 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo, es wird dir niemand genau sagen können wie viel Schichten Epoxid richtig sind. Im Prinzip reichen 1-2 Schichten aus um das Holz zu schützen. Da du dich entschlossen hast diesen Wobbler anders zu bauen als es in deinem Buch steht, würden sicher ein paar Schichten mehr nicht schaden. Der Wobbler wird auch mehr Blei brauchen als es im Buch steht, das Holz hat ordentlich auftrieb. Du wirst schon einiges probieren müssen um einen Wobbler hin zu bekommen. Der eine oder andere Rohling landet dabei sicher auch im Müll. Pinsel nehme ich einfache Borstenpinsel vom 1€ Laden.

Eine dicke Abschlußschicht ist Pflicht.

Probieren geht manchmal über studieren ^^


----------



## Svenbo (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast schon recht Imago, wollte nur am Anfang meinen Frustpegel relativ gering halten... Daher vlt. die ein oder andere Frage mehr. Werde mich morgen ranmachen. Danke für deine Tipps.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (19. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

empfehlenswert für Lackier / Epoxierarbeiten ist ein Köderkarussell damit die Lack / Epoxi - Schichten schön gleichmäßig werden und Laufnasen vermieden werden , hier mal ein kleines Video dazu https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpeoMxiasM0 ( ich hoffe der Link ist erlaubt )


----------



## donak (20. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mücke1978 schrieb:


> Ob man damit kann ich nichts anfangen  ist der nun gegossen ?



Nein.


----------



## donak (21. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Svenbo: Billige Pinsel taugen nichts, wenn die die Haare verlieren, dann ärgerst dich. Ich nutze diese http://tackle24.de/index.php?a=238


----------



## xmxgx71 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab ein paar Jerks angefangen in 7cm.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (25. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen super aus , werde mir demnächst auch mal kleinere bauen


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Männers,
jemand schon Erfahrung mit Moosgummi gemacht ?
Wollte daraus eine flexible Flosse basteln.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> jemand schon Erfahrung mit Moosgummi gemacht ?
> Wollte daraus eine flexible Flosse basteln.




ich denke das die Flosse nicht viele Bisse aushalten wird , das wäre wohl eher was für die Vitrine ;+ etwas dickeres Gummi wäre da wohl empfehlenswerter ( meiner Meinung nach )


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> ich denke das die Flosse nicht viele Bisse aushalten wird , das wäre wohl eher was für die Vitrine ;+ etwas dickeres Gummi wäre da wohl empfehlenswerter ( meiner Meinung nach )




Was nimmt man denn da am besten ?
Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen ...


----------



## BigDaddy68 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Was nimmt man denn da am besten ?
> Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen ...




wenn die Kreation schon eine Flosse bekommen soll , würde ich zu einer starren tendieren , weil eine flexible das Laufverhalten wohl eher negativ beeinflussen würde . 
Man könnte die Flosse z. B. gleich mit " anschnitzen " , aus Metall fertigen oder man nimmt Plexiglas - andere Materialien fallen mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht ein #d


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> wenn die Kreation schon eine Flosse bekommen soll , würde ich zu einer starren tendieren , weil eine flexible das Laufverhalten wohl eher negativ beeinflussen würde .
> 
> Man könnte die Flosse z. B. gleich mit " anschnitzen " , aus Metall fertigen oder man nimmt Plexiglas - andere Materialien fallen mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht ein #d




Denke ich werde auf Plexiglas umsteigen, ist ja eh vorhanden. 
Danke für'n Tipp


----------



## BigDaddy68 (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Denke ich werde auf Plexiglas umsteigen, ist ja eh vorhanden.
> Danke für'n Tipp



dafür nicht  ich hole mir auch immer noch Tips aus dem Forum und diversen Videos 




Mal eine Frage an diejenigen , die schon länger ihre Köder bauen : Hat von Euch schonmal jemand einen Wobbler / Jerkbait ( einteilig )  in der Form eines Gummifischs gebaut , wenn ja , wie ist Eure Meinung dazu , sinnvoll oder eher unsinnig ?


----------



## donak (27. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> dafür nicht  ich hole mir auch immer noch Tips aus dem Forum und diversen Videos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir jetzt zum Beispiel einen Kopyto als Vorbild für einen Jerk nehme, dann kannst du die das gleich aus dem Kopf schlagen, dass kann schon von der Form nicht funktionieren, da das Heck (Schaufelschwanz) ja bremsen würde.

Dann würdest du keine Jerkbewegung hinbekommen.

So zumindest in meiner physikalischen Theorie.

Wer andere praktische Erfahrungen hat, soll mich bitte überzeugen.


----------



## xmxgx71 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine nächsten Jerks hab ich schon mal ausgesägt, die sind aus 18mm Nadelholz. Nach und nach werde ich sie fertig machen.

Die kleinen waren für die Tonne, die Achsen hab ich bei so kleinen Jerks das letzte mal verklebt.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schade um die Kleinen , hätte sie zu gerne fertig gesehen - die Großen sehen super aus , bin gespannt wie es weiter geht ...


PS:habe in Fb eben die Gruppe " Kunstköderbau " gegründet , für Alle die Interesse haben


----------



## xmxgx71 (29. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auf jedenfall gehen die 3-4 Tage ins Leinölbad. Die 15cm Jerks nehmen so zuviel Blei. Ich bin gespannt wieviel Blei ich bei den großen Jerks brauch nach dem Leinölbad.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab gerade 16 cm Modelle aus Fichte ausgebleit , die wiegen jetzt ca. 40 g ( schwimmend )  wovon 20 g Blei sind


----------



## xmxgx71 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

5 haben nun die endgültige Form bekommen und schwimmen erstmal im Leinölbad.

@BigDaddy68, wie stark ist dein Holz? ich hätte ohne Ölbad ca 50-60g Blei gebraucht bei 18mm stärke.


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich bin von der Leinölmethode völlig weg und verwende eine Holzimprägnierung!
Warum? Weil das Leinöl in den Randschichten zwar schön oxidiert, im Köder aber "aktiv" bleibt und sich bei der geringsten "Verletzung" ausbreitet.
Im Übrigen kann sich das Zeug im Köder auch verlagern, was die Balance völlig zerstört!
Nehmt lieber gleich schweres Holz oder Hartschaum.


----------



## xmxgx71 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab bei meinen 2 Jahre alten Wobblern die ich mit Leimöl behandelt habe nichts dergleichen feststellen können. Was mir passiert ist, ist das mir mal die Lackierung versaut wurde. Das kann man aber mit 2 Schichten Epoxidharz unterbinden. Ein dickes Finish ist bei Hechtködern eh Pflicht, da wird auch keiner durchkommen mit den Zähnen. Sollte ich aber auf Probleme dieser Art stoßen, werde ich schon die passenden  Maßnahmen ergreifen. Bisher hat ich aber keine Probleme gehabt, was nicht heißt das keine auftreten können.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



imago71 schrieb:


> 5
> 
> @BigDaddy68, wie stark ist dein Holz? ich hätte ohne Ölbad ca 50-60g Blei gebraucht bei 18mm stärke.



Materialstärke sind bei mir 14 mm für die " Standard - Modelle " und die " Radaubrüder " ( mit Klapper ) sind 25 mm stark


----------



## thorbs1887 (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich bin von der Leinölmethode völlig weg und verwende eine Holzimprägnierung!
> Warum? Weil das Leinöl in den Randschichten zwar schön oxidiert, im Köder aber "aktiv" bleibt und sich bei der geringsten "Verletzung" ausbreitet.
> Im Übrigen kann sich das Zeug im Köder auch verlagern, was die Balance völlig zerstört!
> Nehmt lieber gleich schweres Holz oder Hartschaum.




Welchen hartschaum nimmst du ?
Ich stand jetzt schon ein paar mal im Baumarkt und war ratlos ...
Die hatten dort immer nur diese qm Platten sind es diese ?


----------



## Deep Down (30. November 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehm nur Buchenholz!

Aber bei den PU-PLatten wirst Du im Baumarkt nicht fündig, sondern hier !

Ich schick Dir zu dem ne pn!


----------



## thorbs1887 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Hey Ho!
> 
> So heute ging es weiter!! Zum einen hab ich dem Swimbait heute Details mit nem Dremel und nem kleinen Fräser verpasst den ich mir besorgt habe...
> 
> ...



Moin Maenners,
kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man das saegt ?
Ich zerbrech mir den Schaedel, vllt denke ich auch einfach zu kompliziert ...

Vielen Dank,
Thorben


----------



## Carassius venator (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Super gemacht, das muss man schon sagen!*

Ich würde solche Kunstwerke nur in meiner Vitrine ausstellen, denn wenn der mal im Kraut oder an einem verrosteten Fahrrad  hängenbleibt und Totalverlust wäre, oh Mann, das wäre doch sehr schade!
*
PETRI und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Bau!*


----------



## BigDaddy68 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sind richtig gute Arbeiten #6 - wie bekommt man solche Gelenke hin ? 

Ich wollte auch mal mehrteilige Modelle bauen , hatte aber bisher kein Glück bei den Gelenken 




anbei mal 2 Bilder von meinen neuesten Kreationen


----------



## thorbs1887 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist halt auch meine Frage, ich durchforste schon das ganze Internet nur finden tut mein leider nicht diesen Schritt wo gezeigt wird wie die Gelenke geschnitten werden


----------



## uhitz (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey leute, bei dem oberen (also seinem ersten) würde ich es so angehen wie bei einer Holzeckverzahnung:
- Bei dem Teil mit der Lücke:
so weit mit der Säge einschneiden wie tief das Gelenk sein soll, danach den teil der raus muss mit einem Holzmeisel vorsichtig herausnehmen.
- Bei dem Teil mit dem Zinken:
so weit wie ihr bei dem anderen eingeschnitten habt auch hier einschneiden und die Außenstücke absägen. Am besten dann noch ein bisschen vom Zinken wegfeilen um dem Ganzen ein bisschen Spiel zu lassen.
Hier ist etwas ähnliches mit Bildern erklärt (nur eben mit einer Eckverbindung):
http://www.schreiner-seiten.de/verbindungen/v_zinkung-offen.php

Ihr solltet hier aber keinen Schwalbenschwanz (also V-Förmig) schneiden sondern gerade!!!

Bei dem Zweiten (der im Hechtform) sieht es so aus als hätte davis einfach Kerben gesägt und auf der anderen Seite Metallösen angebracht die in die Kerben/Nut(en) passen.

Durch das ganze dann jeweils einen Stabilen Metallstift und ihr habt die Gelenke.:vik:

Hoffe ich konnte euch bisschen weiterhelfen. (Natürlich sind das jetzt Annahmen wie er das gelöst hat  )


----------



## west1 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Maenners,
> kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man das saegt ?
> Ich zerbrech mir den Schaedel, vllt denke ich auch einfach zu kompliziert ...





> Zitat von davis


Beim ersten braucht man eine Bohrmaschine und nen Bohrer, durch die Bohrlöcher sollte ein Laubsägeblatt passen. |supergri

und den zweiten in etwa so.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EidfvWX1iSQ

Steht aber alles schon so etwa 127 mal hier im Besenstiel!


----------



## thorbs1887 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Beim ersten braucht man eine Bohrmaschine und nen Bohrer, durch die Bohrlöcher sollte ein Laubsägeblatt passen. |supergri
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke dir.
Bei über 8000 posts trotzdem nicht einfach zu finden.


----------



## Kössi (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5rf6eFW0xQs 
Hoffe der Link funktioniert, sonst google mal: ,,Solarfall Baits,,  rechte Spalte 2013, da ist erklärt wie solch swimmbait gefertigt wird. Will mich diesen Winter vielleicht mal an solch ein Teil wagen. 
Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habs dann auch mal wieder getan......!

Herauskam das!


----------



## Carassius venator (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oh Mann, Deep Down,

Dein Produkt, "Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu", sieht ja aus wie gemalt - den willst Du doch nicht wirklich einsetzen und von einem hungrigen Zander zerfleischen oder besser zerknabbern  lassen!

Der Prototyp kann natürlich auch Anregung für andere bastelfreudige Kollegen sein, gerade jetzt in der kalten Zeit es Dir nachzutun!

Vielleicht sehen wir noch ein paar schicke Modelle..........

.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich werd morgen mal das hier probieren , mal sehen ob es klappt ;+


----------



## thorbs1887 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich nehm nur Buchenholz!
> 
> Aber bei den PU-PLatten wirst Du im Baumarkt nicht fündig, sondern hier !
> 
> Ich schick Dir zu dem ne pn!




Das Zeug ist ja Ultra teuer und man kann es nur direkt beim haendler bestellen. 
Schade


----------



## davis (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Moin Maenners,
> kann mir einer von euch verraten, wie man das saegt ?
> Ich zerbrech mir den Schaedel, vllt denke ich auch einfach zu kompliziert ...
> 
> ...




Ich weiß zufällig wie er das gemacht hat! :q Ist im Grunde ganz einfach. Du sägst mit einer Laub- oder feinen Band- / Stichsäge den Rohling v-förmig ein. Vom Winkel her etwa 70-90°. Dann klinkst du im spitzen Teil zwei Schlitze aus in die sich dann die Ösen rein setzen. Dann im spitzen Teil von oben nach unten die Bohrung für die Achse durchbohren. Im Gegenstück dann die beiden Ösen so eindrehen das sich diese in den vorher erzeugten Schlitzen mit ausreichend Spiel wieder finden. Ist kein Hexenwerk, das Einsägen ist der kniffelige Part bei dem man aufpassen muss das sich die Schnitte in der Mittelachse treffen und das Sägeblatte nicht schief ist bzw. der Schnitt nicht schief wird je nachdem wie man sägt.
Ich würde es erst einmal an einem Dummy probieren und nicht gleich am aufwändigen Rohling. #6


----------



## thorbs1887 (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



davis schrieb:


> Ich weiß zufällig wie er das gemacht hat! :q Ist im Grunde ganz einfach. Du sägst mit einer Laub- oder feinen Band- / Stichsäge den Rohling v-förmig ein. Vom Winkel her etwa 70-90°. Dann klinkst du im spitzen Teil zwei Schlitze aus in die sich dann die Ösen rein setzen. Dann im spitzen Teil von oben nach unten die Bohrung für die Achse durchbohren. Im Gegenstück dann die beiden Ösen so eindrehen das sich diese in den vorher erzeugten Schlitzen mit ausreichend Spiel wieder finden. Ist kein Hexenwerk, das Einsägen ist der kniffelige Part bei dem man aufpassen muss das sich die Schnitte in der Mittelachse treffen und das Sägeblatte nicht schief ist bzw. der Schnitt nicht schief wird je nachdem wie man sägt.
> Ich würde es erst einmal an einem Dummy probieren und nicht gleich am aufwändigen Rohling. #6




Danke dir fuer die Erklärung, werde es während der Feiertage mal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## Deep Down (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab dann mal ein neues Barschdesign aufgelegt. Passt gut in helle Gewässer!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

saubere Arbeit @Deep Down , leider fehlen mir dazu die nötigen Hilfsmittel um solche Stücke zu fertigen


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke! 
Ich koche auch nur mit Wasser und ein bisschen Erfahrung! 
Alles kein Hexenwerk. 
Im Wesentlichen hab ich nur ne Standardausstattung bestehend aus:
Stichsäge,
Oberfräse,
Bohrmaschine/Akkuschrauber,
Feile, Raspel, Schleifpapier,
Airbrushset und Farben,
Epoxy,
Köderkarussell.   

Wenn Du Fragen hast, beantworte ich sie gerne!


----------



## xmxgx71 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mehr hab ich auch nicht als Deep Down. Eine Oberfräse habe ich nicht und komme trotzdem prima zurecht. 

Ich habe gerade erst mit dem Jerkbaitbau angefangen und mein ersten Jerk gestern am Teich getestet. Der Jerk lief einwandfrei womit ich nicht gerechnet habe. 27g Blei hat der Jerk aus Fichte gebraucht. Ich werde erstmal nur noch Jerkbaits bauen, bis die Ausrüstung komplett ist.


----------



## captn-ahab (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep

Wahnsinn, deine Wobbler sehen einfach geil aus!!
Ohne nun die letzten 10 Seiten zu lesen, ist das Holz oder Plastik als Basis.
Ich dachte anhand älterer Beiträge immer du nutzt auch Balsa wie die meisten, die hier sehen aber nach Plastik aus.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich habs dann auch mal wieder getan......!
> 
> Herauskam das!




Hi,

was erhoffst du dir von dem Schwänzelein?


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@captn-ahab
Das ist ein Buchenholzrohling! Balsa habe ich noch nier benutzt, da musst Du mich verwechseln.

@wogner-sepp
Das Teil ist kein swimbait im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern ein Jerkbait.
Da der klassisch-sture walk-the-dog eigentlich nur noch den Angler fängt aber bei den meisten Raubfischen in unseren Breiten oft nur noch ein Gähnen hervorruft, soll die Flosse diesen Lauf stören und neben einem anderen Erscheinungsbild vor allem für ein abweichendes Bewegungsmuster sorgen. Aus diesem Grund ist der Hecktail auch nur über eine Schraubösenverbindung an den vorderen Teil gekoppelt.


----------



## Wogner Sepp (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hast du schon ausprobiert wie er läuft?

Find ich sehr intressant!


----------



## Deep Down (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leider bisher nur kurz im Gartenteich! Scheint aber zu funzen. 
Dazu kommt natürlich noch, dass Du den Lauf über die Bleipositionen und -mengen im Körper beeinflussen kannst. Diesen habe ich aber in der Waagerechten ausgebleit!


----------



## Frosch38 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down #6
Ich hab mich mal wieder an die kleinen Wobblern gewagt um nächste Saison Barsch,Döbel und Forelle zu ärgern.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (11. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

welche Farben nutzt Ihr für Euer Airbrush - die kleinen Töpfchen von Revell ? bin immer begeistert von Euren Werken mit der Airbrushtechnik #6 macht schon einen riesigen Unterschied im Vergleich zum Pinselstrich


----------



## Deep Down (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch
Wow! Klasse!


----------



## captn-ahab (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ deep
Nene, deine Werke stechen schon aus. Dachte aber du nutzt auch Balsa.

@ Frosch
Der Hammer!!
Als Barschfan ist genau sowas mein Projekt für den Winter.


----------



## Carassius venator (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

[QUOTE@ deep
@ Frosch
Der Hammer!!
Als Barschfan ist genau sowas mein Projekt für den Winter.[/QUOTE]

Jo,
das Wetter soll noch schlechter, dann mal ran an die "Bastelmaschinen" ......man kann sicher sein, dass noch einige schöne Selbstbau-Exemplare vorgestellt werden.

Ich und sicherlich eine Vielzahl Boardies sind gespannt!
(Leider habe ich kein Talent für solch filigrane Kunstwerke)


.


----------



## donak (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch: Wieder mal sehr schöne Winzlinge! #h


----------



## Hemelinger Spezial (12. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne arbeit Frosch!In der größe ist es echt eine ganz schöne fummelei.


----------



## Frosch38 (13. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es ist schon eine fummelei, wenn man den dreh raus hat ist es nicht schwer. Da stell ich mich bei Jerks etwas blöd an mit der Bebleiung.|uhoh:


----------



## BigDaddy68 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich hab auch mal wieder etwas gebastelt - ob es funktioniert ? weiß ich noch nicht , aber ich hoffe natürlich das Beste :q


----------



## thorbs1887 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Milkakuh Optik  ?
Sieht gut aus.
Werden schon laufen, wieso sollten sie nicht !


----------



## xmxgx71 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die ersten Zwei sind soweit fertig und müssen nur noch trocknen.


----------



## davis (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Tilo: Klasse Arbeit! #6 Mal was neues mit dem Schwänzchen

@Frosch: Schöne Wobbel! Mir fehlte bislang die Geduld für solch kleine Teilchen!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

zugegeben , die Farbgebung ist etwas gewagt , aber ich denke das es hauptsächlich um das Laufverhalten / Führung des Köders geht als um die Farbe 


als halbwegs naturfarbenen Köder hab ich diesen gebaut


----------



## xmxgx71 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zwei weitere Jerks sind fertig


----------



## BigDaddy68 (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieder mal richtig gute Arbeiten 

kann man Acrylfarben eigentlich zum sprühen verwenden , wenn sie stark genug verdünnt werden ?


----------



## Frosch38 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> kann man Acrylfarben eigentlich zum sprühen verwenden , wenn sie stark genug verdünnt werden ?


Ich arbeite seid langem mit den Revell Farben da ich sie auch zum malen nutze.
WE ist vorbei und das Epoxydharz ist trocken!!!


----------



## BigDaddy68 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse Arbeit


----------



## donak (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Köder, deine Arbeit gefällt mir gut.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep, die sehen mal wieder richtig schick aus! Toll!


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> wieder mal richtig gute Arbeiten
> 
> kann man Acrylfarben eigentlich zum sprühen verwenden , wenn sie stark genug verdünnt werden ?



Ja, in der Theorie ja. In der Praxis gibt es teilweise Probleme mit zu großen Pigmenten die die Düsen verstopfen etc.

Wenn man Spaß am Hobby haben möchte sollte man schon Airbrushfarben verwenden. Natürlich Acrylfarben die man mit destilliertem Wasser verdünnen kann. Auf Farben auf Lösungsmittelbasis würde ich verzichten. 

Revell hat Enamel (Lösungsmittelhaltig) und auch Acrylfarben. 
Gerne werden Acrylfarben der Firma Createx, Schmincke oder auch Hansa verwendet.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Bulettenbär für Deine ausführliche Antwort , werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach entsprechenden Farben begeben


----------



## donak (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So morgen, werden 4 Köder epoxiert. Einer davon ist ein komletter Eigenbau und die 3 anderen sind Paintjobs, von bekannten Jerkrohlingen.

Bilder gibt´s dann natürlich auch.


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> Danke Bulettenbär für Deine ausführliche Antwort , werde mich dann mal auf die Suche nach entsprechenden Farben begeben



Mit welcher Düsengröße spühst Du? Für grobe 0,5er Düsen kannst Du jede Farbe nehmen. Bei kleinen Düsen wie 0,2 oder 0,3 machen die Createx Classic manchmal Probleme. Die etwas teuren Createx Autoair sollen sich da besser eignen.  Die Schmincke AeroColor lassen sich auch mit kleinen Düsen gut verarbeiten. 

Soweit meine Erfahrungen. Aber ich bin auch nur Anfänger. Wir haben hier auch einen extra Fred für Airbrush. Diesen würde ich mal ausgraben|wavey:

Ich selber bevorzuge Farben von Createx da ich da auch Farben für Firetiger finde. Die Schmincke Farben eignen sich eher für natürliche Muster. Noch benutze ich die Createx Classic bis sie aufgebraucht sind. Das nächste mal werde ich zu den Createx Autoair greifen. Diese sieht man auch regelmäßig bei den Profibastlern in Videos oder im Hintergrund auf Fotos


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo , winterzeit...ist bastelzeit.|supergri



wünsche euch schöne festtage#6
mfg#h


----------



## BigDaddy68 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

saubere Arbeit Dragan  bin gespannt wie sie fertig aussehen


----------



## donak (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sprühe auch mit den Createx Classic, wie Bulettenbär schon schrieb bei kleineren Düsen kann es etwas zu Problemen kommen, gibt aber auch so eine spezielle Verdünnung von Createx, damit soll es auch möglich sein mit kleineren Düsen zu spühen.

Habe eine Iwata NEO CN mit 0,35mm Düse, damit hat man ab un zu leichte Probleme.

@ Rapfenjäger1: Da hast ja ne ganza Armada gebaut.

Meine 4 Köder drehen die erste Runde im Rad.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

BigDaddy68 Danke , ist noch viel arbeit vor mir..
donak danke , das ist erst der anfang , meine armee wird diesmal aus mehr als 80stück bestehen wenn ich fertig bin..:q
das  sind dann 7diverse modelle..
aus den erfahrungen der vergangenen jahren schlau geworden....baue ich jetzt superfänger...:vik:
zumindestens hoffe ich dass die neue saison wettermässig passt..
und anbei an alle die da schöne wobbler gebaut haben , tolle arbeiten..#6
mfg dragan|wavey:


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*schöne weihnachten euch allen -und schön weiter basteln|wavey:*


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*hier mal noch ein paar styropurwobbler ca.6cm lang
	

		
			
		

		
	









*


----------



## BigDaddy68 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schöne Arbeiten alle zusammen


----------



## Frosch38 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ rapfenjäger1 Rohling biz zum Horizont das kenne ich
@ diesdorfer-kucki schöne Zwerge die werden Fisch bringen

Ich habe den gestrigen Tag genutzt zum Epoxyren


----------



## xmxgx71 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Frosch38, sehen cool aus. Einfach schick !


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch #6:#6#6


----------



## DeralteSack (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen echt klasse aus! #6

Besonders die Rotaugenimitationen finde ich super!#6#6#6

Hast du die schon mal getestet wie gut und wie tief die laufen?


----------



## donak (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch: Deine Mini´s sind absolut genial.

Ich habe auch mal wieder was fertig gestellt.

Einmal einen Eigenbau von mir.






Und dann habe ich diese 3 Piketime Rohlinge gebrusht.

Einmal einen 6" Flash, im Schleien-Look.






Dann einen 6" Perch, im Barschkleid






und dann habe ich noch einen 6" Perch gebrusht, da habe ich ein Design eines Sickly´s nachgesprüht, welches mir an einem schönen Sommertag die meisten Bisse brachte.


----------



## DeralteSack (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klasse!#6

Eure selbstgebauten Wobbler finde ich viel zu Schade zum angeln.


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Die sehen echt klasse aus! #6
> 
> Besonders die Rotaugenimitationen finde ich super!#6#6#6
> 
> Hast du die schon mal getestet wie gut und wie tief die laufen?



Ja sind alle getestet. Haben ein sehr agilen Lauf und gehen bis 50 cm tief.


----------



## MOORLA (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Teile! Ich bewunder solche Fingerfertigkeiten ja immer total :-D


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frosch38 schrieb:


> Ja sind alle getestet. Haben ein sehr agilen Lauf und gehen bis 50 cm tief.



Perfekt für den Bach!

Ich finde Dein filigranes Köderplanktoon Klasse! #6


----------



## nepomuk (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute,
erstmal ein frohes neues Jahr.
Falls noch Jemand Interesse an Hartschaum zum Basteln hat,
hier meine Konditionen:
2 Kg, 20,-€ Vorkasse
mfG Swen|wavey:


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch , donak & co sehr schöne arbeiten..#6:m
hier meine neueste arbeiten..(rohlinge)..









mfg|wavey:


----------



## BigDaddy68 (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieder mal richtig gute Arbeiten


----------



## julius98 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich habe schon ein Paar Wobbler gebaut und bisher hat eigentlich soweit alles geklappt. Gestern habe ich auf ein neues Modell die oberste Schicht Epoxidharz aufgetragen und aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen ist es stellenweise nicht glatt verlaufen sondern total ungleichmäßig #c

Bei anderen Ködern hatte ich keine derartigen Probleme. Auf den Fotos sieht man die Unebenheiten und noch einen anderen Köder von mir bei dem alles normal ist.

Hat jemand vielleicht ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Das kann wahrscheinlich sehr viele Ursachen haben aber woran könnte so etwas liegen und wie kann ich den Köder noch "retten"?

Ich verwende das Epoxidharz 601 mit dem Härter 630 von Bootsservice-Behnke.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## donak (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Julius,

das kann tatsächlich mehrere Ursachen haben. Ich nutze Harz 601 und den Härter LS.

Eventuell Köder angefasst , da kann es sogar sein wenn man Gummihandschuhe nutzt, dass es passiert. Zu hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit, beim epoxieren Fenster offen gehabt und draussen starker Regen.

Könnte auch sein, dass der Lack noch nicht richtig abgelüftet war.

Machst du immer nur eine Schicht? Manchmal habe ich das in der ersten Schicht auch, da ich aber 3 Schichten mache, geht es meist weg. Trage die Schcihten dann nass in nass auf, sprich nach der ersten Schicht 5 - 8 Stunden ins Köderkarussel und dann die nächste Schicht auftragen.

Ansonsten gefallen mir deine Köder aber vom Dekor!


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da hat der donak schon mal wichtige Dinge benannt!

Und ich meine, wir wollen mehr von Deinen Ködern sehn!


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Statt Wobbler vom Besenstiel nun Spinner aus dem Wasserrohr:

Eine schnelle 30 Minutenarbeit, weil ich die kleine Drehbank eh für was anderes aufgebaut hatte.
Körper aus dem Vollen Messingstab gedreht, Kugel aus der Perlenkettenkiste der Frau, Blatt aus nem Stück Wasserrohr.
Bin gespannt ob er sich dreht. Wenn ja bekommt er auch einen anständigen Drilling und rostfreien Sprengring.

Hab seit Jahren keinen Spinner mehr am Band gehabt.


----------



## julius98 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also, habe ihn jetzt gerade mit der 2. Schicht auf dem Köderrad und es sieht auf jeden Fall schon viel besser aus, nähmlich glatt und gleichmäßig. 

Also vielen Dank für deine Tipps Donak, haben mir auf jeden Fall geholfen!

Bilder vom Wobbler wenn er fertig ist und von weiteren Wobblern folgen.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl , das Blatt würde sich sogar drehen wenn Du es direkt auf der Achse montiert hättest  - baue selber ab und an Spinner 

@julius98 mehrere dünne Schichten sind immer besser als eine dicke Schicht , dauert zwar länger aber sieht am Ende besser aus


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

so, zurück vom wasser.
der spinner spinnt tatsächlich. allerdings sehr nahe am Körper, so dass sich kaum Widerstand bildet und man recht zuegig kurbeln muss. auch ist er recht leicht und lief an der 5 kg geflochtenen auf ca 80 cm wassertiefe, was mir heute zu flach war. nach 10 bislosen minuten hab ich ihn dann ausgewechselt. aber im fruehjah am bach wird er seine döbel fangen.

werd mal ein bischen mit den spinnerblättern experimentieren, was welchen einfluss hat. spinner waren bisher nicht so mein ding.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (11. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Gemeinde

weiß von Euch zufällig jemand ob es höhenverstellbare Tische für Dremel u. Co. gibt ( variable Schnitttiefe ) und wo ich sowas zu kaufen bekomme ?

DANKE


----------



## Sebastian_S (14. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, 

ich möchte mich beim Schnitzen nun auch einmal probieren...

Nun die Frage an die Community...

Hat evtl jemand 3-10 Rohlinge an PU Hartschaum für mich übrig, die ich ihm/ihr abkaufen könnte?
Sollte eine Dichte von ca 600 oder mehr haben

LG und vielen Dank im
Voraus 

Sebastian


----------



## Bulettenbär (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



BigDaddy68 schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde
> 
> weiß von Euch zufällig jemand ob es höhenverstellbare Tische für Dremel u. Co. gibt ( variable Schnitttiefe ) und wo ich sowas zu kaufen bekomme ?
> 
> DANKE



Ich werd nicht schlau aus der Frage. Was suchst Du genau? Was möchtest Du damit machen? 

Es gibt Universalfräs- und Sägetische von Wolfcraft und anderen. Für die Verwendung mit Oberfräsen, Sticksägen und Kreissägen. 

Gruß


----------



## BigDaddy68 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich suche einen Tisch für eine Minikreissäge ( Proxxon ) wo ich die Schnittiefe per Stellschraube o.ä. einstellen kann um z. B. den Nut für die Drahtachse zu sägen .
Leider hab ich bisher nur ein Gerät von Proxxon gefunden , allerdings kostet es fast €300


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne Frage an die Profis:
Habt ihr neun Tipp wo ich günstig Drillinge und sprengringe bestellen kann?
Und welche Größe würdet ihr für ca 8-10 cm jerks nehmen und für 4 cm barsch wobbler?

Nehmt ihr fertige Ösen oder dreht ihr Draht selbst?
Hoffe ich kann dann bald selbst Posten, rohlinge stehen zum teil schon.


----------



## donak (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Profis:
> Habt ihr neun Tipp wo ich günstig Drillinge und sprengringe bestellen kann?
> Und welche Größe würdet ihr für ca 8-10 cm jerks nehmen und für 4 cm barsch wobbler?
> 
> ...



Beim Bleigussformen Shop kannst du VMC Drillinge und Rosco Sprengringe kaufen. Gutes Preis- Leistungsverhältnis.

Da stehen auch die Maße der Hakengrößen.

Bei Jerks immer nach der Breite des Jerks richten, Hake etwas breiter als die Köderbreite wählen.


----------



## Angler_Martin (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Tag,


Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich die Epoxi Lackierung auf das Gesamtgewicht des Köders Auswirkt? Sinkverhalten usw. 


Lg


----------



## donak (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob sich die Epoxi Lackierung auf das Gesamtgewicht des Köders Auswirkt? Sinkverhalten usw.
> ...



Ja, tut es.


----------



## Angler_Martin (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

 ok aber was muss ich in etwa mit berechnen? Ich meine das Epoxi trocknet ja und wir damit nicht mehr so Schwer sein wie beim Auftragen.

Lg


----------



## donak (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> ok aber was muss ich in etwa mit berechnen? Ich meine das Epoxi trocknet ja und wir damit nicht mehr so Schwer sein wie beim Auftragen.
> 
> Lg



Aber das wird durch das erhärten ja nicht leichter, oder doch. Die Frage habe ich mir noch nicht gestellt. Ich wiege die Tage mal ne kleine Menge ab, lass die im Becher hart werden und wiege dann nochmal.

Fest steht jedoch, dass es sich trotzdem auf das Sinkverhalten auswirkt. Mache meine Jerks leicht aufsteigend und mit Airbrush und Epoxy, sind die dann sinkend.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist aber eher gering. Das Volumen nimmt auch zu. 
Bleie einfach mit nem Satz schwererer Sprengringe aus! Das muss man eben einmal richtig austesten.


----------



## Angler_Martin (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hhhhhhmmmmmm tio  möchte das der Köder kurz vor dem Sinken ist. Wenn das Stahlvorfach mit Befestigt ist darf er immer noch nicht ganz sinken. Also sollte ich 5 gramm noch abrechnen??? #q    Ich stelle mich vielleicht gerade zu doof an... Aber möchte ja nicht den Köder dann wieder Aufbohren wenn er Versiegelt ist. Zum Bleistift hab ich den Jerk Heute mal Baden lassen um zu Schauen wo die mitte ist und wieviel Blei ich brauch. Sind jetzt 226 gramm für Schwimmend, bei 232 geht er unter. Lg und Danke für die Hilfe bis hier her.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also meine schwersten Jerks wogen knapp 200gr und waren ca 24cm lang! Das ist schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer! 
Was baust Du denn da für Surfbretter, wenn Du jetzt schon zwischen 226 und 232gr liegst?


----------



## BigDaddy68 (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wollt Ihr die Fische erschlagen oder mit Euren Eigenbauten an den Haken locken ?


----------



## captn-ahab (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute im Baumarkt Holz und Ösen gekauft, Epoxid kannten die nichtmal und erst der 4. Verkäufer führte mich dann zum KFZ Zubehör, sah aber nicht richtig aus, daher bestelle ich es lieber. Zu allem Überfluss dann noch schön die Ösen an der Kasse liegen lassen, kam nach 1 min wieder rein, waren die weg...Dreckspack!

Naja, Drillingen, Draht und Sprengringe heute im Netz bestellt, die nächste Woche kann es dann hoffentlich losgehen.


----------



## Carassius venator (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Zitat:
Naja, Drillingen, Draht und Sprengringe heute im Netz bestellt, die nächste Woche kann es dann hoffentlich losgehen.*

Da dürfen wir alle doch gespannt sein, welche Kunstwerke Du erstellen wirst. Die bis jetzt hier gezeigt wurden, sind ja kaum noch zu toppen!

Volle Hochachtung für die filigrane Bastelarbeit, alle hier  gezeigten Wobbler sehen toll aus   #6


.


----------



## captn-ahab (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehe ich auch so. Wenn ich mir die Wrke hier angucke kann ich mich ja eigentlich nur blamieren 
Aber egal, der Spaß steht für mich mit im Vordergrund und ich habe einfach Bock welche zu bauen. Wenn sie dann nichts tauegn wird der ein oder andere einfach aufgehängt


----------



## thorbs1887 (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Blamieren kann sich hier keiner  
Aller Anfang ist schwer !

Hab vor ein paar Tagen den einen oder anderen Forellen/Barschrolling gemacht.
Muss den Gummischwanz noch verkleben und lackiert muss auch noch werden.


----------



## Angler_Martin (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Also meine schwersten Jerks wogen knapp 200gr und waren ca 24cm lang! Das ist schon ne ordentliche Hausnummer!
> Was baust Du denn da für Surfbretter, wenn Du jetzt schon zwischen 226 und 232gr liegst?


 

Hm ja wenn man nichts fängt Surft man halt noch ne weile  Bin halt Momentan auf große Köder scharf|rolleyes. Der mit 226 g ist 27 cm lang. Also du meinst so 1-3 g macht das epoxi aus#c? Ich meine könnte ja hinkommen da sich das Volumen wie du schon erwähnt hast auch Vergrößert.


----------



## donak (27. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Hm ja wenn man nichts fängt Surft man halt noch ne weile  Bin halt Momentan auf große Köder scharf|rolleyes. Der mit 226 g ist 27 cm lang. Also du meinst so 1-3 g macht das epoxi aus#c? Ich meine könnte ja hinkommen da sich das Volumen wie du schon erwähnt hast auch Vergrößert.



Also, wenn ich Jerks epoxiere, ich sage mal 4 Stück á 15cm dann mische ich mir 10 Gramm an um alle zu epoxieren. Etwas bleibt dann über. Das bezieht sich aber dann auf eine Schicht!


----------



## Angler_Martin (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich Jerks epoxiere, ich sage mal 4 Stück á 15cm dann mische ich mir 10 Gramm an um alle zu epoxieren. Etwas bleibt dann über. Das bezieht sich aber dann auf eine Schicht!




Ja das ist ja gar nicht das Problem... Das Problem ist das ich nicht abschätzen kann wie sich das Sinkverhalten Ändert. naja dann werde ich das Blei liebe danach einbauen und die stellen extra versiegeln. Nützt ja nichts. Danke Trotzdem #6


----------



## Angler_Martin (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So sieht der kleine aus


----------



## donak (28. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja gar nicht das Problem... Das Problem ist das ich nicht abschätzen kann wie sich das Sinkverhalten Ändert. naja dann werde ich das Blei liebe danach einbauen und die stellen extra versiegeln. Nützt ja nichts. Danke Trotzdem #6



Nachher bebleien sieht schaizze aus. 

Mache es doch so, versiegel ihn, Blei mit Gumimi oder Isolierband befestigen und schonmal grob gucken, dass er leicht sinkt.

Natürlich Sprengringe und Drillinge schon montiert, gegebenenfalls noch Spinnstange.

Dann Blei reingiessen und Sinkeverhalten angucken, ich würde etwas Blei rausbohren, dass er knapp auftreibt. Und dann alles verspachteln und epoxieren. Dann sollte er leicht sinkend sein.


----------



## Carassius venator (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> So sieht der kleine aus



Der sieht doch rattenscharf aus; in Deiner Stelle könnte man die (nachfolgende) "Produktion" auch noch mehr veredeln.

Also der Kleine kann nur der Anfang sein, die nächsten werden besser - jetzt heißt es, das fertige Produkt zu zeigen!


.#6


----------



## Angler_Martin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also Ich möchte das er leicht auftreibend ist. Also an der Oberfläche Läuft. Aber ich habs Verstanden etwas Blei Rausbohren und er bekommt wieder die selben Eigenschaften wie vor der Lackierung. Danke!  Naja mal Gucken wie er am Ende aussieht  Ich geb mir Mühe wird aber noch dauern. Lg


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verregnete Tage wo man nicht ans Wasser kommt und was macht Mann da Wobbler bauen


----------



## donak (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch38: Wiedermal saubere und solide Arbeit von dir, Hut ab.


----------



## Angler_Martin (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr Schön!


----------



## Hoffi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Konnte nun auch meinen ersten kleinen Jerk fertig stellen, sieht zwar nicht soo überragend aus, aber übung macht den meister |supergri


----------



## weigi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Frosch
 Saubere Arbeit und wie die glänzen |bigeyes.

 @ Höffi
 Immer schön dran bleiben. Jeder hat mal angefangen #h


----------



## weigi (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe auch wieder mal was gemacht. Hier meine ersten Airbrush versuche. nachdem ich mich hier quer durch dieses Forum gelesen habe, hab ich mich dann für ein einfaches Set für 150.00 entschieden. Hat besser funktioniert, als ich gedacht habe. Auch an der Blinkerfront hab ich mich mal versucht. Hat nicht schlecht funktioniert und sollte eigentlich auch vernünftig sich im Wasser bewegen.
Schönes WE Gruss weigi:vik:


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe zwar noch nichts fertog gebaut und daher noch nicht lackiert, aber einen Tipp habe ich für viele.

Lack aus dem Baumarkt ist oft Mist. Probiert einmal die Sprühdosen von Graffiti-Sprühern.

http://shop.molotow.com/Cans/Molotow-Artist/


----------



## Angler_Martin (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen gut aus eure Köder. @Höffi mein erster Köder sa viel viel Schlechter aus... Da ist deiner eine Prinzessin ;-)


----------



## Joschel (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schicke Köder, lob an alle Bastler!  Bevor ich jetzt alles einmal durchlese mal eine kurze  Frage: Wie führt ihr den "Draht mit den Ösen" ein?


----------



## xmxgx71 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch mal wieder 2 fertig. Oberfächen Glider, 67g und 68g
Schwimmend. Gehen beim Jerken auf 30cm bis ca. 50cm und steigen in den pausen langsam auf.

@Joschel, kommt drauf an, beides geht. Wenn die Achse beim bebleien nicht stört, bevorzuge ich die durchgehende Achse.


----------



## Angler_Martin (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



imago71 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder 2 fertig. Oberfächen Glider, 67g und 68g
> Schwimmend. Gehen beim Jerken auf 30cm bis ca. 50cm und steigen in den pausen langsam auf.
> 
> @Joschel, kommt drauf an, beides geht. Wenn die Achse beim bebleien nicht stört, bevorzuge ich die durchgehende Achse.



Bewegen die sich gut?


----------



## Angler_Martin (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Joschel schrieb:


> Schicke Köder, lob an alle Bastler!  Bevor ich jetzt alles einmal durchlese mal eine kurze  Frage: Wie führt ihr den "Draht mit den Ösen" ein?



Also viele hier Benutzen Ösen mit langem Gewinde. Ich selber Nutze Speziellen Edelstahlschweißdraht,  um den zu  verbauen halbiere ich den Köder in der Mitte. Aber werd mal Versuchen das Line in Prinzip bei den nächsten Modellen einzubauen. Ziemlich Genial die Geschichte aber ob es gelingt|uhoh: ....  Lg


----------



## Joschel (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles klar, danke! Ich werd mein Glück mal versuchen und das Ergebnis bei Zeiten hier veröffentlichen!


----------



## xmxgx71 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Angler_Martin, die laufen und ich habe gestern einen Nachläufer gehabt.


----------



## Angler_Martin (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Hechte im Winter sind schon gemein Aber im Frühjahr beim Flachwasserangeln wirste bestimmt einige Verhaften.

Hat jemand eine Idee für Flossen??? Flexible Flossen *nicht* aus Kunststoff. Egal ob Holz, Papier, oder Haare wenn man sie Farblich anpasst, müssen sie ja auch Versiegelt werden,- das führt aber zu einer festen Flosse. Verzwickte Kiste ..... Hab schon eine aus Papier geschnibbelt, mehrfach geteilt, mit geflochtener verbunden. Funktioniert, sieht aber Sch.... aus.


----------



## thorbs1887 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moosgummi


----------



## Toppel (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Die Hechte im Winter sind schon gemein Aber im Frühjahr beim Flachwasserangeln wirste bestimmt einige Verhaften.
> 
> Hat jemand eine Idee für Flossen??? Flexible Flossen *nicht* aus Kunststoff. Egal ob Holz, Papier, oder Haare wenn man sie Farblich anpasst, müssen sie ja auch Versiegelt werden,- das führt aber zu einer festen Flosse. Verzwickte Kiste ..... Hab schon eine aus Papier geschnibbelt, mehrfach geteilt, mit geflochtener verbunden. Funktioniert, sieht aber Sch.... aus.



Pinselborsten? Naja könnte ähnliche Probleme, wie mit den Haaren geben.. Andere Möglichkeit: Federn?


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Borsten vom 
https://www.google.de/search?client=opera&q=Handfeger&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl
kann dann so aussehen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EidfvWX1iSQ


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und wenn ich schon da bin noch ein paar neue Forellen- und Barschwobbels, 4 und 5cm lang.


----------



## Carassius venator (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sag ehrlich - die sind nicht gekauft..oder.......

Die sehen ja supergut aus, 
wirklich sehr schön in Farbe und Form!

Und dann noch unter Deinem Namen "Verkaufnix", bißchen frustrierend für die Kollegen, die gerne solch ein Unikat von Dir erwerben möchten - Du könntst doch gut eine Manufaktur gründen.


.


----------



## west1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Danke! 



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Du könntst doch gut eine Manufaktur gründen.
> 
> 
> .



Dann ist es kein Hobby mehr sondern ein muss und muss hab ich schon genug. 

Und zudem will nur ich mit meinen Unikaten angeln!


----------



## Angler_Martin (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Borsten vom Handfeger das wird nicht ... sieht zu Unrealistisch aus. Naja Mossgummi hab ich mir auch schon gedacht aber wenn du den bemalst musst den ja auch lackieren damit die Farbe drauf bleibt und dann wirds wieder fest...

Probiere trotzdem mal das mit dem Moosgummi. lg


----------



## Angler_Martin (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Die Borsten vom Handfeger das wird nicht ... sieht zu Unrealistisch aus. Naja Mossgummi hab ich mir auch schon gedacht aber wenn du den bemalst musst den ja auch lackieren damit die Farbe drauf bleibt und dann wirds wieder fest...
> 
> Probiere trotzdem mal das mit dem Moosgummi. lg




So: Moosgummi wird nach dem Lack hart... also gehts leider nicht.... Hab mich jetzt für diese aufwendige Methode entschieden.

Häufiges teilen dann lackieren und am Ende wieder zusammenfügen mit geflochtener oder ein anderers flexibles Material.


----------



## BassAction (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum giesst du dir die nicht aus Gummi.kannste doch jede Farbe herstellen ohne es neu anzumalen oder zu epoxieren.
 Beim Freddy Wobbler und dieversen anderen Ködern sind die doch auch aus Gummi.


----------



## xmxgx71 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch mal wieder 3 fertig. 2 Glider und eine Grandma.


----------



## t-dieter26 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin allerseits
Eigentlich wollte ich ein paar stickbaits kaufen ,fürs Mittelmeer. Das gestaltete sich aber gar nicht so einfach ,manches in D nicht lieferbar usw.
Da dachte ich mir ,wieso nicht mal selbst probieren.Das meiste Material +Werkzeug war vorhanden und ein bischen Zeit hab ich auch übrig.
Nachdem ich ein bischen in diesem tollen thread gestöbert hatte ,ein paar Infos gesaugt ,gings los.Eure Ergebnisse sehen teils super profesionell aus . #6
Und ,was soll ich sagen ,die ersten Schritte gingen ganz problemlos und einfach von der Hand.
Also aus Holz ein paar Rohlinge geformt ,Achse mit Ösen rein ,Blei +Spachel +grundieren .Alles ohne nennenswerte Probleme.
Na ja,dann die Deko ,das Finish.Das Ergebnis gefällt mir noch nicht so wirklich.
Was ich erstmal erreichen möchte ,ist ein möglichst naturnahes Sardinen -Design.Also silbrig ,etwas irisierend mit Reflexen ,ähnlich dem Schuppenkleid einer Sardine halt.
Bei dem Modell ganz oben habe ich dafür Alufolie aufgeklebt ,leicht geprägt ,und mit feiner Netzschablone mit silber-Farbe gesprüht.Das sah erst gar nicht sooo schlecht aus.
Nach dem epoxy waren die silbrigen Reflexe der aufgesprühten Farbe aber weg.Stattdessen sah das einfach hellgrau aus.
Nicht so wie es sein sollte.
Genau das gleiche bei dem mittleren Modell.Das ist allerdings ohne Alufolie drunter ,die silberne Farbe mit gröberer Netzschablone gebrusht.Die erst schön silbrig-metallisch glänzenden "Schuppen" wirken einfach nur grau.
Bei dem untersten Modell habe ich Alufolie direkt mit Epoxy überzogen.Das glänzt und reflektiert natürlich ,ich empfinde diese Reflexe aber unnatürlich metallisch.
Nun weiß ich nicht ,wie ich bei den nächsten Versuchen vorgehen soll ,um die Effekte zu verbessern.
Hologrammfolie nehmen?Welche ?Und wie mach ich dann den Aufbau.Selbstklebefolie auf den grundierten Rohling,danach brushen ,dann Epoxy??
Für Tips und Ideen wäre ich dankbar.
vG Dieter


----------



## Svenbo (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Menschenskinder, da hast du aber ein paar schöne Premieren gebaut. Wenn meine (Wobbler) am Ende auch einigermaßen so schick aussehen bin ich zufrieden. Auch die Schuppenmuster sehen toll aus, halt etwas dezenter. Welches Holz hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## BigDaddy68 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@t-dieter , wenn Du Acrylfarben verwendest , da gibt es auch Glitzereffekt von zu kaufen z.B. rot , blau , grün - unten mal ein Beispiel mit blauem Glitzer auf schwarz


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr geehrte Profis,

weil wir jetzt auch Schonzeit haben, dachte ich mir, ich bastel auch mal - folgende Frage ergab sich:
Reicht statt epoxy auch n normaler, durchsichtiger bootslack?
den hätte ich nämlich noch da


----------



## BigDaddy68 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der Bootslack ist nicht widerstandsfähig genug gegen die Hechtzähne - mehrere Schichten Epoxy schützen da schon etwas besser


----------



## Angler_Martin (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Bass Action   Möchte kein Gummi oder Plastik in meinen oder an meine Köder wiederfinden . 

Ich hab auch normalen Bootslack und Yachtlack benutzt´.... und dann löste sich die Schicht beim Angeln auf... Also nur noch das gute Epoxi @ Trollwut.

Dieter die sehen doch gut aus für deine ersten !!!!! Realistischer bekommst du die Kiemen wenn du sie einschnitzt. Und die Augen kann man wunderbar selber machen https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fObj9sILFf4

Der zeigt auch einiges gutes für die Farbgebung:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOsRLKIV86UnjmzfBcchekg


----------



## west1 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Reicht statt epoxy auch n normaler, durchsichtiger bootslack?
> den hätte ich nämlich noch da



Ist für Forellen und Barschwobbler ausreichend und wenn du den Köder aus Hartschaum baust machen dem auch ein paar Zahnabdrücke vom Hecht nichts aus.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*so leute melde mich auch mal -von einem bekannten köderbauforum inspiriert habe ich mal zwei jerks nachgebaut beide aus buche 50gr.schwer & 11 cm lang .der eine hat fasanenfedern jede seite eine der andere hat bunte pfauenfedern je seite ca.10 stück *


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> *so leute melde mich auch mal -von einem bekannten köderbauforum inspiriert habe ich mal zwei jerks nachgebaut beide aus buche 50gr.schwer & 11 cm lang .der eine hat fasanenfedern jede seite eine der andere hat bunte pfauenfedern je seite ca.10 stück *




Richtig sexy Teile !


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir dank der Empfehlungen dann heut auch Epoxi geholt und 2 (hoffentlich) Flachläufer und einen Pooper gebaut, muss bis morgen erstmal der Kleber aushärten, dann nochmal abschleifen und dann werden die dinger morgen bepinselt.
Hab mir gleich mal probeweise noch Pinselhaare besorgt, die ich wohl als zusätzliche Reizgeber anbestimmten stellen positionieren will. Meint ihr das funktioniert?


----------



## Bulettenbär (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Profis,
> 
> weil wir jetzt auch Schonzeit haben, dachte ich mir, ich bastel auch mal - folgende Frage ergab sich:
> Reicht statt epoxy auch n normaler, durchsichtiger bootslack?
> den hätte ich nämlich noch da



Ich behaupte mal das normaler Bootslack nicht UV-resistend ist und vergilbt. Mit UV-Schutz ist der direkt relativ teuer. Tatsächlich nutzen aber manche Leute Bootslack wie z.B. den Yachtcare G8 (wegen UV nicht den G4!)


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal das normaler Bootslack nicht UV-resistend ist und vergilbt. Mit UV-Schutz ist der direkt relativ teuer. Tatsächlich nutzen aber manche Leute Bootslack wie z.B. den Yachtcare G8 (wegen UV nicht den G4!)



Hatte den Lack ursprünglich gekauft um damit selbstgebaute Außentische zu lackieren. Die sind seit mittlerweile 2 Jahre permanenter Außenzeit auch nicht vergilbt - Das mit den Zähnen macht aber schon Sinn, gerade wenn das Ding doch länger halten soll


----------



## t-dieter26 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin
Möchte nochmal auf meine Nachfrage zurückkommen.Das gerät ja ganz flott in den Hintergrund bei dem traffic hier.
Und danke für die Hinweise.
Habe nochmal rumgestöbert und denke ,dass Hologrammfolie die beste Lösung wär.
Bisher finde ich nicht das wirklich passende zu kaufen.Sogenannte Reflexfolien gibts wohl ,die sind doch eher zum bekleben von Pilkern +Spinnern gedacht ,oder???Die Holofolien gefielen mir alle nicht soo
Was ich suche sollte etwa so aaussehen wie auf dem (schlechten) Bild unten.Genauer sieht man das auf dem dazugehörigen Video von Moreno Bartoli.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeQ5F0SmmJg
So ähnliche Muster finden sich auf einigen meiner casting jigs ,das funzt gut.
Wo bekomme ich solche Folie in D ????

Ach so ,ich benutze Hevea/Rubberwood,das geht gut.


----------



## Carassius venator (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> *so leute melde mich auch mal -von einem bekannten köderbauforum inspiriert habe ich mal zwei jerks nachgebaut beide aus buche 50gr.schwer & 11 cm lang .der eine hat fasanenfedern jede seite eine der andere hat bunte pfauenfedern je seite ca.10 stück *



Deine Jerks sehen rattenscharf aus; eigentlich zu schade zum Zerkauen von Hecht- und Zandergebissen.

Letzte Frage #c
Ist das Buxbaum in Grün-Gelb, auf dem Deine Kuststücke liegen?
Oder was ist das für ein Gewächs?


.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das ist Buchsbaum habe noch 15 wobbler fertig müssen bloß noch fotografiert werden  kommen die Tage ins netz|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> *so leute melde mich auch mal -von einem bekannten köderbauforum inspiriert *


*



Toll geworden!!!*


----------



## donak (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> *so leute melde mich auch mal -von einem bekannten köderbauforum inspiriert habe ich mal zwei jerks nachgebaut beide aus buche 50gr.schwer & 11 cm lang .der eine hat fasanenfedern jede seite eine der andere hat bunte pfauenfedern je seite ca.10 stück *



Auch von dir wieder tolle Stücke. Solltest du vielleicht auch in dem bekannten Köderbauforum posten. |wavey:


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin noch am ueberlegen ob ich die erforderungen in diesen forum erfülle um dort bei zutreten |kopfkrat


----------



## Hoffi (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab mir nun auch oberflächenköder gebaut, oben das original und darunter meine stücke :vik:


----------



## donak (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> Bin noch am ueberlegen ob ich die erforderungen in diesen forum erfülle um dort bei zutreten |kopfkrat



Also, ich bitte dich, natürlich entsprichst du den Anforderungen. Mittlerweile viele Neuzugänge da, die sich rasend schnell entwickelt haben.

Der Kontakt zu den Leuten ist genial.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit hier mal einige wobbler aus abachi ca.5cm lang & nicht mal 10gr. schwer--dazu noch 2 jerks aus buche 12cm lang & ca.50 gr.schwer*


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*hier der rest der köder*


----------



## Svenbo (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und du machst dir Gedanken, ob du irgendwelche Anforderungen erfüllst? Super Arbeiten.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich mir Eure Eigenbau-Wobbler so anschaue, kann ich nur ganz tief meinen Hut ziehen!

Als kleiner Holzwurm habe ich heute meinen ersten Selbstversuch gestartet. Allerdings nicht mit Balsa/Abachi, sondern im ersten Versuch erstmal mit Kiefernholz.

Macht Riesenspaß und ich bin gespannt, ob das Ding was wird. Die Schablone habe ich mir von der homepage von Jonas Wehrle heruntergeladen. Erstmal Erfahrungen sammeln, bevor ich vielleicht irgendwann einmal eigene Modelle entwerfe...


----------



## Svenbo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey Kaffeebarsch! Da hast du dir die perfekte Ablenkung für deine Sinnkrise besorgt! Ich hab zwar (immer) noch keinen Wobbler fertig, aber es macht auf jeden Fall richtig Bock! Zum Hechtstart im Mai ist der erste fertig. Gleich erstmal ein paar Schlitze sägen...


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genau, das war auch mein Plan, nach der Hechtschonzeit einmal auf einen Eigenbau zu fangen. Einen kleinen Holzfinger hab ich zwar, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ziemlichen Respekt vor der Sache.

Irgendwie hab ich meine Zweifel, ob die Dinger vernünftig laufen werden und wenn ich hier im Thread die Meisterwerke sehe, da wird für mich wohl viel Übung notwendig sein, um ansatzweise in die Nähe dieser Kunstwerke zu kommen.

Spaß macht es aber auf jeden Fall :g


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

Meine Erstlingswerke. Einen Schönheitspreis gewinnen se nicht, aber ging eher mal ums Basteln. Werd mich demnächst mal noch eingehender damit beschäftigen
http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/10/54ce28e3e4951052efd1bfb15ca44e9e.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/10/4dfcda86fb5027c4c09d4e0fa7be9719.jpghttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/10/5e9d4f9f81f4fcb275336c59a5039863.jpg


----------



## west1 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal noch die von letztens im Wasser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyCxec4AUBI&list=UUrmOeTQ19sByzOw51vNXfjw

Und die neusten Wobbels, sind zwischen 4 und 6cm lang.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Genau, das war auch mein Plan, nach der Hechtschonzeit einmal auf einen Eigenbau zu fangen. Einen kleinen Holzfinger hab ich zwar, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, ziemlichen Respekt vor der Sache.
> 
> Irgendwie hab ich meine Zweifel, ob die Dinger vernünftig laufen werden und wenn ich hier im Thread die Meisterwerke sehe, da wird für mich wohl viel Übung notwendig sein, um ansatzweise in die Nähe dieser Kunstwerke zu kommen.
> 
> Spaß macht es aber auf jeden Fall :g



quatsch, ran ans Holz!
um fische zu fangen musst du keine kunstwerke bauen. fangen tun die auch ohne farbe und lack. hauptsache es wackelt.
Nur Mut!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist ja mal wieder schön gebastelt worden.

Ich hab da auch mal was Neues!


----------



## StefanM1992 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Bastelfreunde,

nachdem ich mich jetzt seit beinahe 2 Monate durch diesen Thread fresse hab ich mir gedacht "Jetzt musste doch mal hallo sagen" Ich bin Stefan, 22 Jahre alt, aus dem schönen Oberbayern und dank diesem Thread vom Wobbler bauen infiziert. 
Das sind meine ersten 3 Selfmadies  der erste ist ein Nachbau des Turus Ukko mit 11cm Länge und einem Gewicht von 14g
der Zweite auch, jedoch mit 15cm und 38g
der Dritte ist bzw sollte ein Livid Fish werden jedoch bin ich nur noch nicht dazu gekommen ihn auf den Lauf zu testen.


----------



## Svenbo (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ahoi Bastelaner! Ich muss jetzt mal was fragen... Also, meine Rohlinge (Abachi, 7-13cm) sind soweit fertig, habe jetzt bei einigen den Schlitz für die Tauchschaufel gesägt, aber der wird zu 80% entweder nicht grade, erst nicht breit genug und dann zu breit oder ich bekomme den Schlitz nicht "sauber" ausgesägt. Ich verwende dazu eine kleine Bastelsäge und als Tauchschaufel 2mm Polycarbonat.
Das geht mir echt langsam auf den Sack, sonn schiefer Schnitt versaut iwie den ganzen Wobbler. Mit der Dekupiersäge kann ich die Schlitze leider nicht sägen, das packt die nicht.... 
Wie sägt ihr euch die Schlitze? Bei euren Wobblern sieht das immer so gerade aus. Mache ich was grundlegendes falsch? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe den Schlitz direkt mit der Dekupiersäge gesägt, als ich den Wobbler ausgesägt habe. Dadurch, dass die Seiten dann noch gerade und nicht rund geschliffen sind, liegen die perfekt im 90° Winkel auf.

Also den Schlitz direkt beim Sägen der Kontur mitsägen.


----------



## Svenbo (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann muss ich das vlt nochmal probieren. Als ich das letztens versucht habe, hat die Säge das nicht gepackt, das Blatt ist einfach stecken geblieben...


----------



## xmxgx71 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch wieder 2 Glider fertig. 16cm lang und langsam sinkend.


----------



## Svenbo (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach Mensch... Also, mit der Dekupiersäge konnte ich (so gerade) die Schlitze von meinen ersten Balsarohlingen sägen, aber bei den Abachi Wobblern versagt die völlig... Wenn ich die Ukkos vom Stefan (sehr stark!) so ansehe, dann will ich den Schlitz viel zu tief machen. Werde es mal etwas weniger tief probieren, vlt klappt's dann etwas genauer. 
Falls jemand noch einen Tipp hat, gerne.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Svenbo schrieb:


> Ahoi Bastelaner! Ich muss jetzt mal was fragen... Also, meine Rohlinge (Abachi, 7-13cm) sind soweit fertig, habe jetzt bei einigen den Schlitz für die Tauchschaufel gesägt, aber der wird zu 80% entweder nicht grade, erst nicht breit genug und dann zu breit oder ich bekomme den Schlitz nicht "sauber" ausgesägt. Ich verwende dazu eine kleine Bastelsäge und als Tauchschaufel 2mm Polycarbonat.
> Das geht mir echt langsam auf den Sack, sonn schiefer Schnitt versaut iwie den ganzen Wobbler. Mit der Dekupiersäge kann ich die Schlitze leider nicht sägen, das packt die nicht....
> Wie sägt ihr euch die Schlitze? Bei euren Wobblern sieht das immer so gerade aus. Mache ich was grundlegendes falsch? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


 ich säge den rohling aus glätte die kanten-rücken -bauch.usw.säge dann den schlitz rein und runde dann erst die kanten des ganzen wobblers.habe mir 2 eisensägeblätter mit tesa zusammen geklebt die haben die stärke meiner tauchschaufeln.gruss kucki|wavey:


----------



## xmxgx71 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo, ich habe mir zu Anfang eine Führung gebaut aus einen Winkel und einem stück Holz. Mit etwas Übung bekommt man es aber auch so hin. Mit einer Stichsäge und Stichsägetisch hat man die Probleme nicht mehr und da spielt die Holzsorte auch keine rolle. Probieren und üben dann klappt das auch irgendwann.

@diesdorfer-kucki, deine Idee finde ich gut mit den Sägeblättern. Ich habe mir einen Sägebogen gekauft der 2 Sägeblätter aufnimmt


----------



## Angler_Martin (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieder ein paar schöne Teile die ihr gefertigt habt!!!!!


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Svenbo
Ich hab die Rohlinge komplett fertig gemacht und dann mit nem fuchsschwanz vorsichtig von Hand gesägt und den Schlitz dann mit der feile soweit aufgefeilt bis die schaufel anstängig reingepasst hat. Von der tiefe is die schaufel so ca 1,5-2cm tief im WOB

@All
hab mal was andres angefangen diesmal nach eigener Schablone hoff dasser laufen wird hab ihn so getrimmt dass er mim kopf im Wasser is.


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hätte da auch noch ne Frage: Was nehmt ihr für n gitter für das Schuppenmuster hab das am Livid Fish mit nem kartoffelnetz gemacht bin da zwar mit der größe und allem ganz zufrieden aber iwie is mir das zu elastisch und beim ersten versuch total verzogen bzw. verrutscht
Danke schon mal!!


----------



## thorbs1887 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> @Svenbo
> 
> Ich hab die Rohlinge komplett fertig gemacht und dann mit nem fuchsschwanz vorsichtig von Hand gesägt und den Schlitz dann mit der feile soweit aufgefeilt bis die schaufel anstängig reingepasst hat. Von der tiefe is die schaufel so ca 1,5-2cm tief im WOB
> 
> ...




Seh ich da unten links auf dem ersten Bild einen 4 teiligen Wobbler ?


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

upps:q ja das isn versuch der hat n nylongewebe in der mitte welches anstelle von "ösengelenken" fungiern soll quasi wie bei der Line thru trout von savage gear


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nen kleiner Tipp! Runde die Kanten deutlich ab, an denen sich die Segmente berühren, sonst "schlägt" sich das Epoxy dort ab!


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nen kleiner Tipp! Runde die Kanten deutlich ab, an denen sich die Segmente berühren, sonst "schlägt" sich das Epoxy dort ab!




oh oke das werd ich dann wohl im nächsten arbeitsschritt noch machen müssen im moment hat er die erste epoxy schicht bekommen |kopfkrat


----------



## Svenbo (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super, vielen Dank für die Tipps#6. Werde das beim nächsten Mal so machen, dass ich direkt nach dem Aussägen den Schlitz säge und erst anschließend mit den "Feinarbeiten" beginne.

Das mit den zwei Sägeblättern versuche ich auf jeden Fall auch, muss man erst mal drauf kommen...|rolleyes.

Danke!


----------



## StefanM1992 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Morgen Leute
Hab auch wieder was angefangen nach den schablonen von......
Jetzt hab ich doch glatt vergessen von wem die waren naja seht selbst habs diesmal so probiert den schlitz gleich zu schneiden


----------



## thorbs1887 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> upps:q ja das isn versuch der hat n nylongewebe in der mitte welches anstelle von "ösengelenken" fungiern soll quasi wie bei der Line thru trout von savage gear




Sieht richtig gut aus ! Auch die Idee mit dem Nylongewebe. 
Wie wirst du die Haken anbringen ?


----------



## StefanM1992 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Werds machen wie bei den wobs loch bohren schrauböse rein und gut hoff das hält dann ausreichend


----------



## thorbs1887 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werd es auf jeden Fall mal so basteln wie du auf deinen Bilder !


----------



## StefanM1992 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Ich werd es auf jeden Fall mal so basteln wie du auf deinen Bilder !


Wie bei den ukkos oder meinst du den mehrteiligen?


----------



## thorbs1887 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Wie bei den ukkos oder meinst du den mehrteiligen?




Beides


----------



## StefanM1992 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Beides


[emoji106] kann da aber keine garantue geben


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, mein erster Eigenbau ist fertig. Hat auch schon einen Badewannen-Test hinter sich, da erschien mir die Aktion zu heftig und leider auch erst bei höherer Geschwindigkeit. 

Werde ihn aber die Tage mal am Wasser testen und sehen, wie er sich da durch wackelt.

Fazit: Wobblerbau macht Riesenspaß, der Nächste wird ein anderes Modell, beim Bemalen werde ich mir auch mehr Mühe geben, kleinere Ösen nehmen, usw. Also noch viel Potenzial nach oben und zum Üben :g


----------



## Svenbo (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super Premiere Kaffeebarsch! 

Hast du die diese "kurzen" Schraubösen verwendet? Hab die auch (wsh 2056) im Einsatz. Bestimmt geklebt und geschraubt oder? Viel Spaß beim ersten Einsatz am Wasser.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Svenbo schrieb:


> Super Premiere Kaffeebarsch!
> 
> Hast du die diese "kurzen" Schraubösen verwendet? Hab die auch (wsh in 2056) im Einsatz. Bestimmt geklebt und geschraubt oder? Viel Spaß beim ersten Einsatz am Wasser.



Vielen Dank! 

Ja, hab Schraubösen genommen und die mit 2K-Epoxid-Harz eingeklebt. Von der Größe sind sie okay, aber der Draht ist mir zu dick, die Sprengringe habe ich kaum aufgezogen bekommen. Die Gewinde sind ca. 10mm lang.

Werde mir für die nächsten Projekte welche aus dem Anglerbedarf o.ä. bestellen und keine mehr aus dem Baumarkt nehmen #d


----------



## StefanM1992 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schick schick kaffeebarsch!!!
Ich mach mir meine Schraubösen selber aus 1,0 mm Edelstahldraht bin damit eigentlich ganz zufrieden. #6
Hab grad meine Diemaiwobs das erste mal epoxiert


----------



## Svenbo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, mal ein kleines Update von mir. Hatte dem Wobbler zuerst eine Schicht Epoxy verpasst und ihn dann mit weißer Grundierung eingesprüht... Dann wurde er in der waagerechten getrocknet, dabei bildeten sich leider am Bauch diverse Farbhügel[emoji53]. Nächstes Mal häng ich ihn einfach an der Kopföse auf. Aber krass, wie stark man die "Mängel" auf dem Wobbler sieht, bzw wo nicht genug geschliffen wurde (watten Anfänger).  Naja, der wird jetzt ein bisschen bemalt und dann kommt er in die Wanne...


----------



## StefanM1992 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das problem mit den fatbnasen hatt ich auch schon hab dann immer aus etwas weiterer entfernung eine dünne schicht gesprüht und mit dem Föhn etwas angetrocknet dann das ganze zwei drei mal wiederholt hat ganz gut hingehaun.
Manche kleine mängel gehn mit der epoxy schicht bei mir immer ganz gut weg


----------



## StefanM1992 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War die letzte Zeit auch wieder etwas fleißig der frosch isn Versuch wobei mir das mit den Beinen noch nicht so ganz taugt vielleicht werd ich sie auch aus Gummi machen muss aber erst neues Weichplastik bestellen. Naja und meine neuen Farben für den Luftpinsel hab ich fertig gemischt sind 10€ Acrylfarben vom Penny die ich zu 1:2 mit Wasser gemischt und in Pipettenflaschen abgefüllt hab. Auf nem Probestückt hats sehr gut ausgesehn#6

@Svenbo: Dein neuer WOB gefällt mir gut und an den kleinen unebenheiten sieht man wenigstens dasser selbst gemacht is  ich finde was selbst gemachtem darf man es auch ansehn auch wenn man selbst oft sehr streng mit sich selbst ist


----------



## Hoffi (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe auch mal wieder einen Oberflächenköder in pink gebastelt (Pink Lady ^^). Nur leider bekomme ich mit dem pinsel nie so einen schönen Farbeffekt hin . Da muss ich mir wohl doch mal ne kleine Airbrushpistole besorgen. Kann mir jemand eine für kleines Geld empfehlen? |supergri


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch gut aus höffi
Ich hab mir so ne japsen pistole ausm 3...2...1...deins geholt bin eig für das was ich sie nutze ganz zufrieden


----------



## xmxgx71 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Höffi, man bekommt nach ner Zeit übung mit dem lackieren. Den hier hab ich mit Schwamm und Pinsel bemalt, fehlt noch das Epoxid dann ist er fertig.


----------



## StefanM1992 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Neues wobblermaterial [emoji1] hab nen 3...2...1...meins shop gefunden der pu hartschaum zu erschwinglichen preisen verkauft.
Das Zeug heißt ureol und is einfach nur der hamma und der preis ( 18€ für 500x175x50mm) is auch gut.
Hab mir das Stück vom hiesigen Schreiner in 3cm breite Brettchen schneiden lassen[emoji106] einfach top


----------



## StefanM1992 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier nochn bild vom Ureol und den ersten wobbler den ich draus gemacht hab


----------



## thorbs1887 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Hier nochn bild vom Ureol und den ersten wobbler den ich draus gemacht hab




Verräts du uns den Shop


----------



## StefanM1992 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



thorbs1887 schrieb:


> Verräts du uns den Shop



Hier der link zum artikel war mir nicht sicher ob man hier andere seiten zitiern darf #t
http://www.ebay.de/itm/231471272761...49&var=530731036516&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

PS.: Das Ureol hat beihnache die selbe dichte wie abachi


----------



## Svenbo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Musst nochmal kurz auf das Grundieren zurück kommen... Macht ihr das auch mit der Spraydose oder pinselt ihr lieber? könnte mir vorstellen, dass es so zwar länger dauert, aber dafür auch sauberer wird. Hab gestern meinen zweiten Wobbler (weiß) grundiert, dieses mal gab zwar keine Nasen, aber da ich etwas weniger gesprüht habe, ist es nicht überall wirklich deckend... Danke schon mal[emoji1] .


----------



## StefanM1992 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mach das mit der dose


----------



## StefanM1992 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir deckt die grundierung auch selten 100%ig bin mir da aber nicht so sicher ob das überhaupt dr fall sein muss bin immer der meinung dass die farbe ganz gut hält auch wen die grundierung nur dünn aufgetragen ist


----------



## xmxgx71 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich grundiere mit einem Schwamm.


----------



## xmxgx71 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

2 sind nun fertig epoxiert, einer mir Schwamm und einer mit Luftpinsel bemalt.


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehn hammer aus großes lob


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe mega probleme mit sämtlichen epoxyd harzen entweder sie trocknen nicht richtig aus oder ziehen wasser nach der aushärten und  bekommen nach dem ersten wasserkontakt weiße streifen hab keine ahnung was ich falsch mach hab schon alles versucht was ich iwie in irgendwelchen foren gefunden hab keine ahnung


----------



## donak (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Ich habe mega probleme mit sämtlichen epoxyd harzen entweder sie trocknen nicht richtig aus oder ziehen wasser nach der aushärten und  bekommen nach dem ersten wasserkontakt weiße streifen hab keine ahnung was ich falsch mach hab schon alles versucht was ich iwie in irgendwelchen foren gefunden hab keine ahnung



Epoxy ist eine Wissenschaft für sich. Was man expilzit beachten muss ist das Mischungsverhältniss, da muss man wirklich 100 Prozent genau arbeiten, sonst hat man die Problem die du beschreibst. Sprich richtiges Gewicht oder Volumen und ganz wichtig richtig vermischen!

Wenn es nicht richtig aushärtet und klebrig bleibt, ist der Harzanteil zu hoch.

Wenn der Härteranteil zu hoch ist, kommt es vor, dass die Köder "milchig" werden, weill der Härter versucht sich mit dem Wasser zu verbinden.


----------



## Svenbo (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir genau deswegen erstmal ne Küchenwaage bestellt, hab's bisher immer mit Augenmaß versucht. Die Betonung liegt auf versucht...


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir grad ne feinwaage bestellt hoffe dass damit meine probleme gelöst sind


----------



## xmxgx71 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Solange die Küchenwaage 2 Stellen hinter dem Komma anzeigt ist sie zu gebrauchen.


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Minnow forellenwob aus ureol gerade fertig geworden 5cm bei 4grammhttp://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/07/dff46c5316516949111c5c8a44b06e39.jpg


----------



## donak (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Feinwaage, bzw. 2 Stellen hinterm Komma sind bei Epoxy leider ein muss.

Ich war auch mal wieder fleissig und habe ein neues Projekt fertiggestellt und da ich nach dem epoxieren immer etwas Epoxy übrig habe mache ich jetzt meine Augen selber.

10 mm:











8 mm:
















Aber da war ja noch was, woran ich schon länger arbeite.

Weiter im nächsten Post.


----------



## donak (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und zwar habe ich mich mal wieder an einen Swimbait gemacht, denn seit meinem Barsch sind ja schon ein paar Tage vergangen. :q

Allerdings sind die Augen hier noch gekauft, aber seht selbst.





















Gruß


----------



## Hoffi (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow klasse arbeit|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Deep Down (9. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, das ist doch schon fast Pfannegröße!

Toll!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Svenbo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der absolute Wahnsinn Donak...#6#6.

Mal eine kurze Frage... Wie beim Wobbler vom / von Kaffeebarsch gesehen benutze ich auch (noch) diese Schraubösen. Diese haben allerdings ein so dickes Öhr, dass mir schon beim Gedanken daran, die Sprengringe iwie darüberzuziehen, graue Haare wachsen... In dem Buch v. Hans Nordin wird ja gezeigt und beschrieben, wie das Öhr kurz aufgebogen, Sprengring drauf und wieder zugebogen wird. Hab das mal bei meinen probiert... Joaaa, eher neee, geht echt schwer und gescheit geschlossen bekomm ich die auch nicht. Gibt´s da einen Trick, wie das relativ einfacher und sicher geht? Hab mich fast schon dazu entschlossen, mir die Ösen auch auch Edelstahldraht selber zu machen. So kann ich die Schenkellänge wenigstens selber bestimmen... Wie macht ihr das am liebsten? Schrauböse, durchgängige Achse oder selfmade?


----------



## StefanM1992 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Absolut selfmade allein schon wegen der wchenkellänge und weil ich vom schwager den edelstahl draht für lau bekomm


----------



## Svenbo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was benötigt man denn da für ne Stärke? Hab noch 1,0mm hier, den hatte ich für die durchgängige Achse gekauft, die eigentlich nur in Balsawobblern reinkommen sollte...


----------



## StefanM1992 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich nehm 1,0 mm her


----------



## StefanM1992 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

V2a falls das was zur sache tut


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Svenbo schrieb:


> Der absolute Wahnsinn Donak...#6#6.
> 
> Mal eine kurze Frage... Wie beim Wobbler vom / von Kaffeebarsch gesehen benutze ich auch (noch) diese Schraubösen. Diese haben allerdings ein so dickes Öhr, dass mir schon beim Gedanken daran, die Sprengringe iwie darüberzuziehen, graue Haare wachsen... In dem Buch v. Hans Nordin wird ja gezeigt und beschrieben, wie das Öhr kurz aufgebogen, Sprengring drauf und wieder zugebogen wird. Hab das mal bei meinen probiert... Joaaa, eher neee, geht echt schwer und gescheit geschlossen bekomm ich die auch nicht. Gibt´s da einen Trick, wie das relativ einfacher und sicher geht? Hab mich fast schon dazu entschlossen, mir die Ösen auch auch Edelstahldraht selber zu machen. So kann ich die Schenkellänge wenigstens selber bestimmen... Wie macht ihr das am liebsten? Schrauböse, durchgängige Achse oder selfmade?



Mit einer Sprengringrange für 5,99€ sollte alles gehen#h


----------



## allegoric (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ultra krasses Teil! Schöne Arbeit Donak.


----------



## BigDaddy68 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dragan , geile Arbeit #6#6#6 


@Svenbo , VA - Draht ( rostet nicht ) in 1,2 mm kommt bei mir als durchgehende Achse zur Anwendung -- 1 mm ist auch ok ob selfmade - Öse oder durchgehende Achse kommt aufs Modell an , bis 160 mm Länge bohre ich durch und alles was größer ist bekommt Ösen


----------



## Carassius venator (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also mal ganz deutlich:

Fast alle Wobbler, die selbst gebaut und hier vorgestellt werden, gehören eigentlich in die Vitrine und nicht ins Wasser. Sie sind einfach zu schade, dass ein Hecht oder Zander seine spitzen Zähne ´rein schlägt (und sie zerstört)!

Ist schon interessant, dass doch so viele Boardis unter uns sind, die sich als richtige Künstler entpuppen.

Es macht Spaß, sich die Kunstwerke anzuschauen und darum -
macht weiter! #6


.


----------



## donak (11. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Also mal ganz deutlich:
> 
> Fast alle Wobbler, die selbst gebaut und hier vorgestellt werden, gehören eigentlich in die Vitrine und nicht ins Wasser. Sie sind einfach zu schade, dass ein Hecht oder Zander seine spitzen Zähne ´rein schlägt (und sie zerstört)!
> 
> ...



Danke, du kommst ja sogar aus meiner Ecke, dann kannst du dir ja eventuell mal live anschauen.


----------



## Carassius venator (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Danke, du kommst ja sogar aus meiner Ecke, dann kannst du dir ja eventuell mal live anschauen.



Jo,
moin, Deine selbstgebauten Wobbler sehen prima aus - würde mich schon interessieren, wie Du sie herstellst!

Wäre nur schade, wenn Du solch einen an ein verrostetes Fahrrad auf dem Grund des Ellernteiches verlieren würdest.

Ich schicke Dir eine PN, aber heute muss ich noch ein paar Sachen einpacken für den *morgigen 
12. Oldenburger Angelgeräte-Flohmarkt* 
auf dem Vereinsgelände OL-Tweelbäke, Lehmplacken 6. .....#6....


.


----------



## donak (13. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe den Swimbait getsern mal zu Wasser gelassen, also Bewegung ist schon da, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nicht 100 % zufrieden bin. Muss ich wohl noch weiter an der Bebleiung tüfteln bis ich voll zufrieden bin.

Mache auch noch nen Video vom Lauf, das stelle ich dann noch ein.



Carassius venator schrieb:


> Jo,
> moin, Deine selbstgebauten Wobbler sehen prima aus - würde mich schon interessieren, wie Du sie herstellst!
> 
> Wäre nur schade, wenn Du solch einen an ein verrostetes Fahrrad auf dem Grund des Ellernteiches verlieren würdest.
> ...



Mal schauen, vielleicht gucke ich mal auf dem Flohmarkt vorbei.


----------



## donak (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal der Nachtrag mit Video zum Lauf meiner Forelle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0OE2qx1IR0


----------



## Kössi (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,
wer verarbeitet PUschaum von obo und welche Dichte verwendet ihr für Jerks? Liefern die auch kleinen Mengen?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Carassius venator (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jo, derAngelgeräte-Flohmarkt in Oldenburg, ist schon alles gut gelaufen, 17 Aussteller und eine Unmenge von Besuchern!

Ich hätte mich gefreut, wenn ich mal einen alten DAM-Holzwobbler mit "Blechschaufel" gefunden hätte, aber leider nichts dabei!

Übrigens wäre das auch mal ein Thema, die alten DAM-Wobbler nachzubauen, aber dann müsste man einen alten DAM-Katalog aus den 50zigern oder einen Original-Wobbler aus der Zeit haben.

Na, das würde doch den einen oder anderen unter uns reizen....oder?


.


----------



## donak (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> wer verarbeitet PUschaum von obo und welche Dichte verwendet ihr für Jerks? Liefern die auch kleinen Mengen?
> Gruß Kössi



Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, Obo liefert keine Kleinmengen mehr an uns, da es mit den Gratisproben da übertrieben wurde.

Guck mal auf Ebay nach Ureol. Für Jerks ist eine Dichte von 530 bis 630 kg/m³ optimal.


----------



## StefanM1992 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir auch ureol ausm ebay geholt da ich mit den obo preisen nicht so ganz einverstanden bin und auch den mengen aber vom ebay ureol bin ich mehr als begeistert hab da vor kurzem auch mal nen link reingestellt


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum kauft ihr alle das teure Zeugs bei ebay? User Nepomuk bietet doch auch noch PUSchaumplatten an für weniger Geld. Vor einiger Zeit hatte er sich hier noch im Fred gemeldet. Schreibt ihn dochmal an.#h


----------



## donak (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Warum kauft ihr alle das teure Zeugs bei ebay? User Nepomuk bietet doch auch noch PUSchaumplatten an für weniger Geld. Vor einiger Zeit hatte er sich hier noch im Fred gemeldet. Schreibt ihn dochmal an.#h



Ja, das von Nepomuk ist auch gut, allerdings nur für kleinere Köder, schwimmende Wobbler, Popper oder als Prototyp zum Formenbau. Lässt sich sehr gut bearbeiten.

Für Jerks ist die Dichte aber sehr gering, deshalb nur bedingt zum Jerkbaitbau zu nutzen.


----------



## StefanM1992 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab nepomuk vor drei wochen mal angeschriebn und noch keine antwort bekommen daher ebay


----------



## west1 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Ich hab nepomuk vor drei wochen mal angeschriebn und noch keine antwort bekommen daher ebay


Wenn du ihn genauso wie mich angeschrieben hast kannst du wahrscheinlich lange auf eine Antwort warten. Schick ihm ne Email unter Kontaktinformation.


----------



## Kössi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe den PUschaum von Nepomuk, und für Wobbler ist er auch Top.
Wie Donak schon sagt, zum Jerk bauen ist er zu leicht.
@StefanM1992 welchen Schaum von Ureol kannst du mir für Jerks empfehlen, oder baust du keine Jerks?


----------



## StefanM1992 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi Ich baue keine jerks sorry aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab soll der hartschaum für jerks ne höhere dichte als der für wobbler haben also nicht der aprokotfarbene sondern eher dann den braunen vermute ich mal
@west1 schön mal wieder was von dir zu lesen 
Das mit der email werd ich dann mal machen wenn mein ureol alle ist aber danke für die info


----------



## donak (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ich habe den PUschaum von Nepomuk, und für Wobbler ist er auch Top.
> Wie Donak schon sagt, zum Jerk bauen ist er zu leicht.
> @StefanM1992 welchen Schaum von Ureol kannst du mir für Jerks empfehlen, oder baust du keine Jerks?



Hier nochmal die Antwort zur Dichte für Jerks.



donak schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich enttäuschen, Obo liefert keine  Kleinmengen mehr an uns, da es mit den Gratisproben da übertrieben  wurde.
> 
> Guck mal auf Ebay nach Ureol. *Für Jerks ist eine Dichte von 530 bis 630 kg/m³ optimal*.


----------



## Kössi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Donak,
_weist du welche Dichte der Schaum von Nepomuk hat?_


----------



## Hoffi (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Neue Rohlinge sind fertig :vik:. Vielleicht bekomme ich diesmal ne schöne Farbgestaltung hin


----------



## donak (15. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Kössi: Habe mich etwas versehen, für Jerks ist das Optimalste 530 bis 630 kg/m³

Welche Dichte das von Nepomuk hat kann ich nicht genau sagen, ich schätze so ca. 400 kg/m3.


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute nen neuen aus ureol gemacht die Schaufel ist jetzt aus 2mm makrolon nicht so wie vorher mit 4mm plexiglas


----------



## StefanM1992 (16. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ps.: mein ureol hat eine dichte von 480


----------



## Hoffi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine allg. Frage zum Köderkarussell und zwar, wie lange lasst ihr den Köder rotieren? Das Epoxid (von Behnke) braucht ja ca. 48 h um vollständig auszuhärten, lasst ihr den Köder dann die ganze zeit rotieren oder reichen da nur einige Stunden?


----------



## Deep Down (17. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Höffi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine allg. Frage zum Köderkarussell und zwar, wie lange lasst ihr den Köder rotieren? Das Epoxid (von Behnke) braucht ja ca. 48 h um vollständig auszuhärten, lasst ihr den Köder dann die ganze zeit rotieren oder reichen da nur einige Stunden?



6 bis 8 Std reicht!


----------



## Hoffi (17. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ah ok danke!:m


----------



## StefanM1992 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So!! 
Heut mal den freien Tag genutzt und zwei wobbler fertig gemacht
	

		
			
		

		
	







Jetzt fehlen nur noch augen, eine Schaufel und das epoxyd. Wenn denn mal endlich meine feinwaage kommt[emoji53]


----------



## Kössi (18. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Höffi,
ich komme mit 4-5 Stunden aus. Bei Epoxi auf Folie lasse ich es auf jeden Fall 5 Stunden laufen.


----------



## Kössi (22. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine neusten Illex Arnaud und ersten Grandmas.


----------



## donak (23. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder, Kössi. Die gefallen mir echt gut.


----------



## Kössi (23. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Donak, 
ist endlich bei mir mal wieder was passiert in Sachen Köderbau. Momentan dreht sich das Köderrad noch. Nun wirds ja langsam Zeit, daß es wärmer wird und die Köder auf Beutefahrt gehen.#6 
Gruß Kössi


----------



## StefanM1992 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mein grundelprojekt is gestern auch fertig geworden inspiriert by angelkollege Tobi92


----------



## captn-ahab (24. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne Wobbler die hier gezeigt werden!
Meine Projekte stocken gerade...komme leider zu nichts.


----------



## StefanM1992 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir stockt mometan nur das epoxiern weil die sch*** feinwaage noch immer nicht gekommen is


----------



## Hoffi (24. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mir nun auch ein Köderkarussell gebaut und ich muss sagen, dass mir das epoxieren um einiges leichter fällt und auch das Resultat besser ist. Auch das bepinseln der Köder läuft nun etwas besser :m


----------



## donak (25. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder habt ihr da wieder gebaut.

Ich habe auch nochmal ne Forelle im Angebot. Diesmal mit 2 Schnurösen.











Wie sich der Lauf bei unterschiedlicher Ösenposition auswirkt, seht ihr hier.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozzsi3gQXQM

Werde davon mal ne kleine Serie fertigen.


----------



## Hoffi (25. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wow klasse Forelle|bigeyes

ich habe nun auch wieder 3 Jerks fertig. Den Topwater musste ich nochmal epoxieren #q


----------



## xmxgx71 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

4 weitere Jerks sind fertig. Alle Hand bemalt in schwimmend.


----------



## Kössi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Donak, schöne aufwendig gefertigte Forelle läuft auch top! 
Stefan, das Grundelmuster gefällt mir auch gut.


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

handgeschnitzte Wobbler aus Balsaholz (nicht von mir). Der kleinste 6cm der große 21cm.


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## StefanM1992 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Von wem sind die denn geshnitzt?


----------



## Huchenfreak (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## StefanM1992 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab heute mein Köderkarusell etwas erwitert bietet nun platz für 8 wobbler feinwaage ist auch gekommen kann also wieder voll durchstarten


----------



## StefanM1992 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## xmxgx71 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

3 Jerks sind heute früh fertig geworden.


----------



## StefanM1992 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So...Köderkarusell befeuert[emoji1]


----------



## Carassius venator (30. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gute Idee mit dem Köder/Wobbler-Karusell, so berühren sich die frisch lackierten nicht und können gut abtrocknen.

Leider kann ich das mit meinen selbstgebauten Pilkern nicht machen, die tröpfeln so still vor sich hin, aber darunter liegt auch Pappe.


.


----------



## captn-ahab (31. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die meisten hier nutzen ja Epoxi um die Ösen einzukleben und dann zu härten außen. Hat schonmal jmd Heißkleber hierfür verwendet?
Überlege dies zu nutzen und dann mit vorhandenem Klarlack außen zu bestreichen.

Ist deutlich günstiger. Spricht etwas dagegeen?


----------



## StefanM1992 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also bei mir hat im allgeneinen heißkleber noch nie viel gehalten auch ist er sehr Temperaturfühlig 
Hab gerade bei norma 2k epoxikleber für 3€ gekauft ich finde nicht dass es immer der von uhu oder der gleichen für 8€ sein muss aber vom heißkleber bin ich wenig überzeugt


----------



## StefanM1992 (31. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So forellenwob is fertig leider hatter n paar kleine fehler dank dem ungestümen fellmonster tdem ganz ok finde ich


----------



## StefanM1992 (2. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Versuch aluklebeband geglückt[emoji1]


----------



## donak (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Versuch aluklebeband geglückt[emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hut ab, das ist saubere Arbeit, das sah bei mir definitiv anders aus. *grins*


----------



## Frosch38 (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das muß ich auch bestätigen. Bei mir sehen die mit Aluklebeband nicht so gut aus. #6


----------



## Hakumator (3. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen so lecker aus:k
 Heißkleber taugt garnicht für Sachen die mit Wasser in Berührung kommen. Wer denn schon mal versucht hat Aquariendeko im Becken anzukleben, der weiß das der Kleber nach gewisser Zeit anfängt sich aufzulösen und Fäden zieht.


----------



## Hoffi (4. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mich mal wieder an Oberflächenköder gesetzt und ich finde das Resultat ist ganz gut geworden :vik:


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen gut aus höffi wie werden die geführt und braucht man da spezielles equipment?


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*






	

		
			
		

		
	
hey Leute hab n kleines/großes laufproblem bei dem wobbler habt ihr ne Ahnung an was es liegen könnte?
Die Schaufel ist gerade auch der Körper ist soweit ich das beurteilen kann soweit symetrisch und das blei (ca.9 gramm) liegt vorne 6g direkt vor der bauchöse und hinten 3g etwa 2-3cm hinter der bauchöse. Der ganze wobbler wobbelt überhaupt nicht und wippt nur immer etwas nach unten
Danke im voraus


----------



## Hoffi (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das sind Oberflächenköder die mit kurzen und etwas steiferen Ruten gefischt werden. Geführt werden die mit leichten Schlägen aus dem Handgelenk mit gleichzeitigem Einkurbeln. 
Die Köder bewegen sich dann "Zick Zack" an der Oberfläche (Auch Walk the Dog genannt). 
Bin letztes Jahr damit angefangen diese zu fischen und ich muss sagen, dass es mega Laune macht, da die Fische teilweise richtig aus dem Wasser springen


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 231505
> Anhang anzeigen 231506
> Anhang anzeigen 231507
> 
> ...



Moin, hatte mal das gleiche problem. Bei mir lags an der zu grossen schaufel... Hab sie dann schmaler und kürzer gemacht, dann lief er bestens!


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay!!
Ich hoff das hilft hab das erste mal n fotofinisch gemacht wäre fast ein bisschen ärgerlich wenn der dann zum schluss nicht zu retten is


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Aber danke schon mal für die antwort


----------



## donak (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ StefanM1992: Ich würde die Schaufel auch erstmal Stück für Stück kürzen.


----------



## StefanM1992 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Werde das demnächst mal ausprobiern 
Aber auf jedenfall erst mal kürzen und dann an der breite abnehmen oder?
Oder die schaufel allgemein kleiner dimensionieren?


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Allgemein... Schmaler und kürzer. Taste dich langsam vor. 
Die meisten meiner nicht laufenden wobbler haben ein schaufelproblem, gefolgt von der öse. An der form liegt es bei mir am seltensten, zumindest hatte ich joch nicht viele dabei die überhaupt nicht zum laufen kamen.


----------



## xmxgx71 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Stefan, biege mal die Öse weiter runter und mach noch mal nen Testlauf. Die Schaufel finde ich auch zu groß.


----------



## StefanM1992 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für die Tips
Ich hab im allgemeinen schon festgestellt dass es wahnsinnig schwer is die passende schaufel für den passenden Wob zu finden welche Form Größe Länge zu welchem Körper tauchtiefe und aktion notwendig ist gibts da iwie eine faustregel oder nen bericht den ihr mir empfehlen könnt?


----------



## StefanM1992 (9. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Heute mal den alujerk fertig gestellt


----------



## nepomuk (17. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, 
Ich verkaufe pu-schaum Reste 
20mm dick in variabel en maßen,
Ca. 2 kg für 20,-€


----------



## krauthi7 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe auch mal wieder gebastelt


----------



## StefanM1992 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht mega aus krauthi7

Wollt sowieso mal fragen wie ihr alle die kiemendeckel und so weiter rwim schleift habs bei dem alujerk mit ner kleinen feile und etwas schleifleinen gemach bin da aber mit dem Ergebnis nicht 100%ig zufrieden


----------



## donak (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich mach meine Schnitzarbeiten mit nem kleinen Cuttermesser.


----------



## StefanM1992 (21. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



	

		
			
		

		
	
habs mal mit so billig schnitzmessern versucht aber was mach ich bei aufwenfigeren sachen macht ihr euch da iwie ne Schablone oder so


----------



## donak (22. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht doch cool aus. Ich nehme keine Schablonen, zeichne mir alles symetrisch auf und dann geht´s los. Bin aber auch kein Schnitzmeister.


----------



## StefanM1992 (22. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay dann werd ich das mal versuchen hoff ich bekomm das so hin wie ich mir das vorstell man ist ja mit sich selbst immer sehr kritisch


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 232078
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu gibts doch auf youtube Tutorials u.a. auch von solarbaits.
Teilweise wird Spachtelmasse aufgetragen und die dann zurecht geschnitzt. Nicht alle schnitzen die Konturen ins Holz.


----------



## StefanM1992 (25. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*




	

		
			
		

		
	
heute mal wieder fleißig gewesen


----------



## donak (25. April 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Auch cool!


----------



## StefanM1992 (10. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey leute ich wollte mich jetzt demnächst mal an einen Oberflächen bzw. sehr seicht laufenden Rapfenköden machen und hab mich gefragt was das für eine auswirkung auf das laufverhalten hätte wenn man eine eher kleine, zur längsaxe 90° stehende tauchschaufel einkleben würde hat da jemand erfahrungen oder ne ahnung?


----------



## BigDaddy68 (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sieh mal hier http://wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com/bauanleitung/  unter " Lauftest in der Badewanne " vielleicht beantwortet das Deine Frage


----------



## Zrfn (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verfolge das hier schon einige zeit habe aber natürlich nicht alle Beiträge durch. Ich fische gerne mit Poppern irgendwie macht mir das unheimlich Spass damit, meine frage an euch hat schon mal jemand ein Popper gebaut oder mit dem Gedanken gespielt ? 

Vielleicht setzte ich mich da mal dran und baue einen wenn das machbar ist


----------



## donak (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Zrfn schrieb:


> Verfolge das hier schon einige zeit habe aber natürlich nicht alle Beiträge durch. Ich fische gerne mit Poppern irgendwie macht mir das unheimlich Spass damit, meine frage an euch hat schon mal jemand ein Popper gebaut oder mit dem Gedanken gespielt ?
> 
> Vielleicht setzte ich mich da mal dran und baue einen wenn das machbar ist



Jop ich, denke auch ist das einfachste, was man bauen kann.


----------



## Zrfn (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fängst du denn auch gut mit Poppern ? 

Was benutzt du für materialien dafür und wie schauen die aus würde mich freuen wenn du mal n bild davon hochladen kannst, kannst mir auch gerne mal ne PN schreiben wie du das machst damit ich was hab wodrauf ich aufbauen kann


----------



## BigDaddy68 (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Zrfn , hier mal ein Beispiel wie ein Eigenbau - Popper aussehen könnte


----------



## StefanM1992 (24. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Heute mal wieder das schlechte wetter genutzt und einen neuen wob fertig gemacht


----------



## Angler_Martin (25. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute,

Hilft Terpentin beim reinigen eines Pinsels nach dem Lackieren mit Epoxit??? hab keine Lust jedes mal einen neuen Pinsel zu opfern


----------



## xmxgx71 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hilft Terpentin beim reinigen eines Pinsels nach dem Lackieren mit Epoxit??? hab keine Lust jedes mal einen neuen Pinsel zu opfern



Da hilft Aceton


----------



## falter78 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

irgendein 08/15 billig Pinsel für weniger als ein Euro ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als Aceton oder was weiß ich für Wundermittel. Insbesondere wenn man es nur gelegentlich macht. Wenn ich dann beispielsweise drei Köder gleichzeitig epoxiere, kostet das auch nicht die Welt.

Wenn du natürlich in Massen produzieren willst, lohnt es sich bestimmt.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn man mehrere Schichten aufträgt und nicht jedes Mal einen neuen Borsten verlierenden 08/15 Pinsel verwenden will, dann nimmt man Aceton.

Zum Reinigen: Erst das Epoxy in den Pinselborsten mit einem Tuch zwischen den Fingern aus diesen herausstreifen, dann den Pinsel in Aceton gründlich auswaschen und die Borsten dann nochmal durch ein Tuch ziehen.
Danach den Pinsel trocknen lassen.


----------



## StefanM1992 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich mach meine 0-8-15 pinsel auch mit aceton sauber und muss sagen dass das schon n unteschied is ob ich n pinseln 10 mal verwende oder nur einmal selbst wenner nur n euro gekostet hat...wer den kreuzer nicht ehrt ist des talers nicht wert


----------



## Bulettenbär (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Hilft Terpentin beim reinigen eines Pinsels nach dem Lackieren mit Epoxit??? hab keine Lust jedes mal einen neuen Pinsel zu opfern



Ich nehme Aceton und anschließend Seife und Wasser


----------



## StefanM1992 (26. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt es hier nicht wichtigere fragen als das auswaschen eines pinsels??


----------



## Allrounder17 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi ,
Möchte auch mal meinen ersten Wobbler (Jerk) selber bauen.
Nur wie geh ich vor?
Also die Form schnitzen und so ist klar. Nur wie mach ich die Ösen für die Drillinge und wie soll ich Kugeln ins innere, für den Wurf, bekommen?
Dachte an:
1. schnitzen
2. feilen usw.
3. symetrisch aufschneiden (?)
4. Loch für Kugeln •3 große (0,8-1,4g) unten mittig
                           • 5-8 kleine als Rasseln oben vorne, für Geräusche
5. zusammenkleben (?)
6. lackiern (?)
7. bemalen

Anders?


----------



## donak (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Allrounder17 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> Möchte auch mal meinen ersten Wobbler (Jerk) selber bauen.
> Nur wie geh ich vor?
> Also die Form schnitzen und so ist klar. Nur wie mach ich die Ösen für die Drillinge und wie soll ich Kugeln ins innere, für den Wurf, bekommen?
> ...



Ziemlich ambitioniertes Projekt für das erste mal.

Solltest dir mal auf Youtube die Videos von Paul Adams angucken, da macht er Balsa Wobbler mit "Weitwurfsystem"


----------



## StefanM1992 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alternativ hat auch MTLures n top kanal und auch eine ws mit sehr hilfreichen und ausführlich erklärten tutorials


----------



## StefanM1992 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.mt-lures.de/
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCLAwanmED7W_Tj2T5CWLhhg
Hier die beiden links dazu


----------



## Allrounder17 (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke 
Ich glaub ich lass die Kugeln weg 
Ist erstmal einfacher 
Werd mich jetzt mal ransetzen an einen


----------



## xmxgx71 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab mal 2 Hechtwobbler gebaut. 14cm lang und 48g schwer.


----------



## StefanM1992 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehn mega aus imago


----------



## xmxgx71 (31. Mai 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Stefan, deine arbeiten gefallen mir auch


----------



## Angler_Martin (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für den Hinweis mit den Aceton  !


----------



## captn-ahab (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder! Deine Wobbler gefallen mir, besonders die Tauchschaufel ist dir super gelungen!


----------



## Angler_Martin (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend,

Da ich gern ein paar Flossen für die Swimbaits herstellen möchte und die flexibel sein sollen, möchte ich diese Gießen aus Silikon-Kautschuk. Hat jemand erfahrung mit diesem Material ????? Normales gummi soll nicht verwenden werden da ich Plastik nicht mag.


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gibt da ne tolle inet seite bei der man weichplastik kaufen kann mit samt sämtlichen farben und Zusätzen wie glizter oder leuchtpulver 
Wird nur mit einer tasse oder ähnlichem in der mikro erhitzt und dann in eine zb. Gibsform gegossen hab auf diese weise auch schon eigene gufis gegossen


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier mal der link:
http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Gummifische-giessen


----------



## shafty262 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Er möchte doch kein Plastik.


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und Silikon kautschuk ist nicht iwie auch eine art plastik?
Klär mich auf wenn ich da falsch liege


----------



## Angler_Martin (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ne  Das ist halt nicht aus Erdöl. Ich hab hal bloß bedenken das es sich bei licht oder so spröde wird. Deswegen frag ich ob da jemand schon mal mit rumexperimentiert hat. Normales gießen von gufis und co. hab ich schon mit standard Plastik hinter mir und finde das es sehr stink außerdem ist es für Umwelt und Mensch nicht Gesund.


----------



## StefanM1992 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin da was das umweltbewusstsein betrifft nicht ganz deiner meinung sorry 
Ich glaub das wenn du mit dem auto an den angelplatz fährst ist das schlechter für die umwelt als ein paar gramm plastik naja hab mir eben mal ne missglückte kautschukform angesehn und mich gefragt ob das nicht etwas zu fest als flosse ist hab allerdings mit weicherem kautschuk keine erfahrung sorry


----------



## donak (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe wieder 2 Swimbaits fertig gemacht, welche an andere Köderbauer gehen.

Einmal im Bachforellen Design






und im Bachsaibling Design.






Beide sind ca. 19 cm lang und ca. 110 g schwer.


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehn hammer aus imago 
Sind die gegossen oder bekommst du die form jedes mal so exakt wieder hin?


----------



## donak (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Sehn hammer aus imago
> Sind die gegossen oder bekommst du die form jedes mal so exakt wieder hin?



Wenn du die Swimbaits meinst, die sind gegossen.

Ich bin aber nicht Imago.


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Oups sorry war keine absicht aber tdem Danke für die antwort [emoji1]


----------



## Angler_Martin (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das mit dem Auto stimmt . Hab jedoch keins . Also hab jetzt auch angefangen damit etwas zu experimentieren und es Funktioniert ganz gut. ist nur etwas steifer. Und teuer. @ Donak die Swimbaits sehen sehr gut aus!!!!!


----------



## StefanM1992 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr umwelt bewusst martin bin gespannt auf fotos deiner versuche


----------



## Angler_Martin (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich auch . Danke! Ich werde mich bemühen mit euch mitzuhalten!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier mal meine wobbelbande


----------



## StefanM1992 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Woow sehn richtig geil aus


----------



## xmxgx71 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schick Schick @ kucki


----------



## StefanM1992 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab heut endlich meinen Räuberhappen Nachbau fertig gestellt mit peacock bass dekor


    Und zusätzlich diesen Kandidaten mit freundlicher Unterstützung von diesdorfer kucki
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Grüsse euch...schöne arbeiten habt ihr da gebaut , und wieder mal etwas von mir...:q













(night vision)
mfg#h


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



StefanM1992 schrieb:


> Hab heut endlich meinen Räuberhappen Nachbau fertig gestellt mit peacock bass dekor
> Anhang anzeigen 234733
> 
> Und zusätzlich diesen Kandidaten mit freundlicher Unterstützung von diesdorfer kucki
> ...


gern geschehen stefan immer gern wieder wünsch dir petri heil#a und dicke fische#h


----------



## xmxgx71 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch mal wieder etwas fertig bekommen.


----------



## Marcel21 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hat einer ne Idee aus einem schwimmenden wobbler einen sinkenden zu machen???


----------



## pergon (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schraube mit entsprechendem Gewicht von vorne eindrehen?


----------



## Torkel (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was für ein Wobbler ist das denn? Also hohl aus Kunstoff oder volles Material?


----------



## xmxgx71 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Marcel21 schrieb:


> Hat einer ne Idee aus einem schwimmenden wobbler einen sinkenden zu machen???



Ich würde das bei Wobblern aus dem Handel nicht probieren, das könnte den Lauf völlig ruinieren und den Wobbler unbrauchbar machen. Lieber gleich sinkend kaufen oder bauen.


----------



## Angler_Martin (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Servus, 

hab endlich 4 stück fertig gestellt. Schaufel ist aus Glas und dann mit Epoxi lackiert, Die Farben hab ich mit Pastelkreide aufgetragen desshalb ist es nicht 100 % gedeckt wie mit der Sprühpistole


----------



## Angler_Martin (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einzelbilder


----------



## Angler_Martin (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die anderen


----------



## StefanM1992 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Gefallen mir richtig gut sehn echt natürlich aus
Aber läufst du nicht Gefahr dass die tauchschaufeln aus glas leicht brechen?


----------



## donak (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Angler_Martin: Das Aussehen deiner Wobbler gefällt mir auch gut, bei der Glastauchschaufel bin ich aber auch skeptisch. Aus welchem Material hast du die Körper gemacht und wie machst du das jetzt mit den Ösen?


----------



## Deep Down (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja cool und mal ein neues Experiment!

Das Epoxi wird aber wohl doch vom Glas abplatzen.
Das Glas kann man notfalls auch anschleifen, dann gibt es ne griffigere Oberfläche. Das "Milchige" verschnwindet wieder beim Epoxieren.


----------



## Angler_Martin (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke , Also die Tauchschaufel wird richtig stabil durch das Epoxi. Haben sich auch super bewegt und sehen unterwasser klasse aus... Ich hab ein Kanal gebohrt und oben dann den Haken befestigt .... nicht meine idee sondern ich glaube castaic und savage gear haben das zum ersten mal genutzt. Leider geht das nur mit weichen Ködern .... meine sind aus Abachi. nach ca. 2 stunden hat es das stahlvorfach zerstört aufgrund der reibung#q. Also muss ich auch eine Öse vorn mit befestigen...


----------



## fischkopp.alex (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

super dinger die ihr da zusammenbastelt.:c da kann ich mit meinen discowobblern nicht wirklich mithalten aber die letzten 2 wochen haben trotzdem spaß gemacht und vielleicht fangen die teile ja wirklich heute abend am Rhein.
gruß alex


----------



## donak (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@fischkopp.alex: Die sehen doch schon ganz gut aus, da hast dir ja schon ne ganze Armada gebastelt. Wenn du damit erstmal gefangen hast,  bist du infiziert .


----------



## fischkopp.alex (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke dir, im pool laufen tun sie bis auf zwei alle ganz ordentlich. nur fehler nummer eins immer mit drillingen ausbleien,  zwei gehen leider etwas unter. aber aller anfang ist schwer und gut ding brauch weile.


----------



## Carassius venator (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischkopp.alex schrieb:


> super dinger die ihr da zusammenbastelt.:c da kann ich mit meinen discowobblern nicht wirklich mithalten aber die letzten 2 wochen haben trotzdem spaß gemacht und vielleicht fangen die teile ja wirklich heute abend am Rhein.
> gruß alex



Also ich meine, die tollen Kunstwerke gehören in die Vitrine und nicht in das Maul eines Hechtes, der das Teil sicherlich erstmal zermalmen wird.

Wäre doch wirklich schade drum - aber wenn sie gefangen haben, dann solltte es auch eine Rückmeldung geben#c


Weiter viel Spaß beim Selbstbau!

.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi also gefangen haben sie nicht, laufen dafür aber richtig gut auch in den strömungsbereichen. bei der momentanen flut an jungfischen sind wir dann später auf kleine Wobbler und spinner umgestiegen was aber auch nicht den erfolg brachte. wird schon wenn die brut erstmal dezimiert ist und das wasser ein wenig steigen würde wird das auch was mit den räubern. vielleicht bastel ich mir ja noch ein paar kleine xs discowobbler!   v.g.  alex


----------



## Carassius venator (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



fischkopp.alex schrieb:


> hi vielleicht bastel ich mir ja noch ein paar kleine xs discowobbler!   v.g.  alex



Ja, das wäre toll - und stell doch ein paar Fotos ins Board - das schaut man sich doch immer gerne an!

Das gilt auch für die Kollegen, die bereits welche geschnitzt und lackiert haben, und denken, dass ihre Produkte nicht so meisterlich geraten sind und sie diese nicht hier vorstellen könnten!

Nur Mut, denn ich denke, dem Barsch oder Hecht ist es eh egal.......


.


----------



## Angler_Martin (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So nochmal zur Glastauchschaufel... dort wo immer mal grundkontakt entsteht fängt das epoxi an sich vom Glas zu trennen .... #d. Also vorher anrauen wie deepdown es gesagt hat,#c?? oder vieleicht ganz aus Epoxi gießen in eine vorgefertigte Silikonform|kopfkrat? Will halt irgendwie vom Plastik weg. LG


----------



## donak (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> So nochmal zur Glastauchschaufel... dort wo immer mal grundkontakt entsteht fängt das epoxi an sich vom Glas zu trennen .... #d. Also vorher anrauen wie deepdown es gesagt hat,#c?? oder vieleicht ganz aus Epoxi gießen in eine vorgefertigte Silikonform|kopfkrat? Will halt irgendwie vom Plastik weg. LG



Hat das einen Grund warum die kein Polycarbonat als Schaufel möchtest?


----------



## xmxgx71 (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich schieße mich der Frage von donak an, warum kein Polycarbonat? Das Zeug kann man warm und kalt biegen. Es lässt sich problemlos sägen und ist quasi bruchsicher, 2mm Stärke reicht in der Regel aus und es ist als Restzuschnitt bei Ebay sehr günstig zu bekommen  Schau mal den Link, da kaufe ich auch und mir ist noch keine Schaufel gebrochen.


http://www.ebay.de/itm/5804-PC-Poly...50?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item4aece74302

Wen es nicht stört wenn die Schaufel etwas milchig aussieht kann das hier nehmen :

http://www.ebay.de/itm/6-Platten-Po...15?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5420da920f

Viele Grüße


----------



## entspannt (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So erster Wobbler ist fertig !!!
Bei dem hat endlich mal alles geklappt soweit.
Jetzt kämpfe ich mit einen alten Rapala bei dem der Epoxy wieder krater macht , ahhrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## donak (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ entspannt: Also für den ersten ist das schon Top.


----------



## entspannt (19. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja hab reichlich sprühen geübt und viele tutorials gesehen 
Nu der epoxy ärgert mich oft, hab heute einen alten Rapala neu gebruhst und diesen vorher geschliffen, gereinigt und habe trotzdem krater. Den barsch auf dem Foto habe ich direkt mit epoxy auf dem holz grundiert, das dann geschliffen und darauf gebrusht. Das hat dann beim späteren Expoxieren keine Probleme bereitet. 
Ich denke die alten Alten Rapala dinger bekommen kein Epoxy mehr. Irgend etwas scheint da nicht zu hamonieren.


----------



## donak (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Epoxy ist so eine Sache für sich. Machmal macht selbst das Reinigen Probleme.


----------



## entspannt (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn das finish mit epoxy klappt ist es echt Geil, aber ich bin ja noch am üben. Gott sei dank hat es bei dem Barsch geklappt.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo , habe ein problem mit dem epoxydharz von behnke ..bis jetzt hat es meistens geklappt aber bei sehr heissen tagen habe ich ein problem damit ,sobald ich epoxydharz anmische wird es innerhalb wenigen minuten fest und es lässt sich nicht mehr bearbeiten..quasi es härtet komplett aus obwohl man damit normalerweise mindestens 30 minuten damit lackieren könnte ,weiter habe ich bemerkt dann wird alles enorm heiss...es handelt sich um epoxydharz 601 und härter630 kombination.
das verhältniss 1,65x wurde genau eingehalten..und epoxyd ist frisch gekauft genauso härter.
braucht man dann weniger härter bei sehr heissen tagen oder woran das liegen könnte?|kopfkrat
bitte um rat und hilfe ..danke
mfg |wavey:


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du brauchst nicht weniger Härter! Die Mischung bleibt immer gleich. Sie härtet bei mehr Wärme schneller aus. Genau so wie es auch in der Anleitunng steht. Vielleicht liegt der Fehler auch in der Menge. Mische mal kleinere Mengen an von 20 g und nicht direkt z.b. 70g. Dann nimm ein flaches Gefäß und keinen üblichen Becher


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für deine schnelle antwort Bulettenbär#6
mfg|wavey:


----------



## donak (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wer mischt denn Mengen von 20 oder 70 Gramm an?

Ich nutze Behnke 601 und Härter LS, da mische ich höchstens 7 Gramm und schaffe damit bei 20 Grad 2 Köder mit jeweils einer Schicht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Wer mischt denn Mengen von 20 oder 70 Gramm an?
> 
> Ich nutze Behnke 601 und Härter LS, da mische ich höchstens 7 Gramm und schaffe damit bei 20 Grad 2 Köder mit jeweils einer Schicht.



Also ich mische immer 40 bis 65 gr an#h, aber beim 601/650


----------



## donak (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieviel Köder machst du denn mit der Menge?


----------



## Bulettenbär (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In letzter Zeit komme ich eher selten dazu. Aber wenn dann sind 8 bis 12 im Rad. Wenn Epoxy überbleibt gieße ich damit Löcher von Ösen aus.


----------



## fishtic (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ihr unverdrossenen Selberbauer!

Ich hätte da ein anderes, kleines Problem: 
Mit dem Salmo slider habe ich  bei Rapfen momentan gute Fangerfolge. Nun ist es aber so, dass die  Haken und Sprengringe etwas schwach sind an dem Original. 
Wenn man den Ratschlag der Profis befolgt und die schwachen Teile mit kräftigeren tauscht, wird aus dem Schwimmer ein Sinker. 
Ich brauche aber bei meiner Taktik unbedingt einen Schwimmer...
Hinsichtlich Wobblerbau bin ich schon recht fit und hatte auch schon Fangerfolg (Waller).
Wobei meine Modelle recht schmucklos und weniger geeignet für öffentliche Darstellungen sind.|rolleyes 

An ein schaufelloses Teil habe ich mich aber bisher noch nicht ran getraut. 

Der  Plan: Salmo slider-Nachbau (vielleicht nen cm größer und etwas dicker),  damit der Schwimmer mit kräftigem, rapfentauglichem Zubehör nicht zum  Sinker wird. 
Gibt's dazu Erfahrungswerte hier?

Ein Antwort würde mich freuen!

Euer ab jetzt mehr schreibender (und nicht mehr fast nur spionierender...)
fishtic


----------



## ok1 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

http://www.skala-grudziadz.pl/osagrudziadz/spinning/rentgen/rentgen1.jpg

Der Slider ist aus Balsa, soweit ich weiss. Die Aufnahme ist vom sinkenden Model. Aber der schwimmende hat das Gewicht bestimmt an der gleichen Stelle, nur weniger davon. Original hast Du. Copy & Schnitz. Was soll da schief gehen 

Für die schnelle Hilfe: Die notwendige Größe von Drillingen wird ja gern überschätzt. Die Notwendigkeit von Drillingen überhaupt. Es gibt starke aber dünndrähtige Modelle. Sind meist etwas teuerer. Ich würde es auch mit Einzelhaken probieren. Dann kriegst Du den Slider wieder zum schwimmen.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## xmxgx71 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mal mit Aluklebeband experimentiert.


----------



## fishtic (8. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi imago,
deine Alu-Modelle sind ähnlich schmucklos aber zweckmäßig wie meine gebastelt - ich wette, dass die fangen werden!
Es ist ja alles Wichtige vorhanden. Vor allem die Augen sollen Signalwirkung haben. 

@ok1
ein sakrisches Danke aus dem Bayernland nach Berlin für die Rö-Aufnahme! Hab's jetzt erst gerafft, dass du mir da so toll draufgeholfen hast. 
Mittlerweile hab' ich ja schon 4 Sal. sliders in Arbeit und was ich wirklich witzig finde: 
Die Bleianordnung habe ich fast identisch geplant, ohne so einen 'Durchblick' von dir gekannt zu haben. 
Aber nur fast - und insofern hast du mir wirklich sehr geholfen: 
Hätte das Blei bisschen weiter vorne positioniert und damit wären die Sliders wohl etwas kopflastig geworden. 
Und weiter:
Mit den Einzelhaken wär' das schon eine Erprobung wert. Es ist verdammt kritisch, einen Drilling zu lösen, wenn man den Fisch zurücksetzen möchte und größere Verletzung vermeiden sollte (die inhalieren gelegentlich so kleine Köder sogar bis in den Kiemenbereich). 
Mit Einfachhaken wäre das erheblich schonender!

Grüße aus dem tropisch-warmen Regensburg (ist ja die nördlichste Stadt Italiens!!!) in den etwas kühleren Norden!


----------



## xmxgx71 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@fishtic, da liegst du richtig mit deiner Vermutung, sie fangen. Ich habe mich mit dem Salmo Projekt anstecken lassen, meine werden 8cm und sind aus Fichte. Erstmal hab ich sie nur ausgesägt und werde ab und an mal einen fertig machen. Mal sehen wie die laufen wenn das Holz etwas schwerer ist.


----------



## xmxgx71 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mittlerweile habe ich die Jerks in der Breite von 18mm auf 15mm reduziert. Einen habe ich soweit in Form gebracht, auf den breiten Kopf mit Kiemendeckel hab ich verzichtet. Das Blei kommt an die Stelle wo der Hersteller es auch platziert. Bin gespannt wie die laufen.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (14. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hi, habe danke Langeweile auch mal wieder die letzten tage was gebastelt. diesmal sind sie kleiner ( 7cm ) bin mal gespannt wie die laufen.


----------



## xmxgx71 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die ersten hab ich fertig. Ich musste allerdings ein anderes Holz nehmen und habe das Blei etwas anders versenkt.


----------



## xmxgx71 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nicht nur ich bin von dem Lauf des Jerks angetan! Ein Großen hab ich verloren und den 70er auf die Schuppe gelegt.


----------



## fishtic (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi imago,
da hast du ja voll "zugeschlagen" - petri!
Vor drei Tagen hatte ich mit einem schlanken 7cm Wobbler, den ich eigentlich schon wegwerfen wollte, eine 80er Hechtdame angelandet. 
Jetzt ist der häßliche Micker-Wobbler mein Favorit.

So ist das beim Eigenbau: Man weiß nie so genau, was dabei rauskommt. 
Ich finde auch erstaunlich, dass deine Jerks ohne 'dicken Kopf' laufen, da das für die seitlichen Ausbrüche ausschlaggebend sein soll...

Super - und nochmals herzlich petri!


----------



## xmxgx71 (31. August 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Ausbrüche kommen hauptsächlich von der Position des Bleies, mein Nachbau läuft im Zick Zack Kurs bei schnellen Schlägen und bei langsameren führen gleitet er schön von links nach rechts.

Hier mal 4 neue von mir  einer hat die Fische auf den Bildern gebracht.

Am We hab ich wieder ein Hecht (Untermaß schwimmt wieder) und ein Barsch verhaftet.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (22. September 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo in die Runde.
Ich habe eine Frage. Ich würde gerne einen gekauften wobbler (rapala sliver 20) umlackiert haben, da es ihn in der favorisierten Farbe nicht mehr gibt.
Das dekor soll firetiger sein und wie das beim firetiger üblich ist sollen die Farben uv aktiv sein.
Da ich das selbst nicht kann meine Frage, wer könnte mir das gegen Bezahlung machen oder mir einen Kontakt vermitteln?!

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Hoffi (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe nochmal zwei neue Oberflächenköder gebaut.


----------



## StefanM1992 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

tolle teile höffi muss jetzt auch endlich wieder anfangen hab mir ne lange Sommerpause gegönnt[emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## gambinho (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die sehen echt super aus Höffi


----------



## Hoffi (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke :m


----------



## Svenbo (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ahoi zusammen!
Hab vor kurzen die kleinen Wobbler (s.u.) fertig gebastelt. Wie beim Erstwerk habe ich den Rohling einmal mit Epoxy bestrichen, dann weiß (mit Sprühdose) grundiert, bemalt und dann noch zweimal mit Epoxy behandelt. Hab die einmal am Wasser getestet, um zu schauen wie sie laufen. Und dann das: Nach 2-3 durchs Wasser ziehen haben die beiden schon weiße Flecken bekommen bzw. es ist schon Farbe abgegangen. Ich lasse die Wobbler nach dem ersten Epoxydurchgang erstmal trocknen, bevor die zweite Schicht drauf kommt. Soll ich demnächst 3-4 Schichten draufpacken? Oder lieber mal nass in nass versuchen? Danke schon mal für die Hilfe


----------



## xmxgx71 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine nächsten Wobbler sind in Arbeit. Der Slider steht Kopf und wird zu Crankbait. Das Material ist Abachi und die Wobbler sind 8cm lang.


----------



## xmxgx71 (3. November 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute, der Lauftest war super von den Wobblern, nun geht es in die Zielgerade. Ein paar Jerks sind dazu gekommen alle 7cm - 8cm lang.

Wobbler mit Aluklebeband beklebt.




Die sind schon etwas bunter.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Um den fred mal wieder aus der versenkung zu holen!





Edit: sorry für die bildqualität :/


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die hier warten noch aufs epoxid...
Doppelpost ;(


----------



## Alex.k (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werde bald auch mit Wobblerbau anfangen. Bin bei Gummifisch gießen schon mittlerweile ganz fit. Nach dem ich vor Jahren auf meinen selbstgebauten Stoff-Fisch einen Hecht gefangen habe, ist bei mir das Selbstbau-Fieber ausgebrochen.

Fange langsam an und habe gestern zufällig ein passendes Material auf der Straße gefunden. Weiches Holz "Lattenroste". Werde aber erst einmal mit Wobbler-Restauration beginnen und mich langsam herantasten. 
Gestern über Kleinanzeige fünf Marken-Wobbler für 12€ mit Versand gekauft. Sie waren kaputt, Tauchschaufel fehlte oder enorm zerbissen. 

Ihr seid schon gut. Eure selbstgebauten Wobbler sehen echt gut aus!

Grüße.


----------



## donak (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine letzte Kreation habe ich hier gar nicht gezeigt.

Swimbait 140 Gramm.

















Mit UV Lampe angestrahlt.


----------



## thorbs1887 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wahnsinn ! Sehr sehr schönes Teil !


----------



## gambinho (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kann immer nur wieder staunen über die geilen Wobbler, die ihr hier zaubert!!


----------



## MIG 29 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geiler Swimbait @donak. :m


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Super donak! 
Mal ne frage an die allgemeinheit. Ich baue ausschliesslich balsawobbler, die ich nach dem brushen mit zwei schichten epoxid (behnke) finishe. Heut beim lauftest ist mir nach dem testen aufgefallen das ein wobbler seitlich auf ner länge von ca 0,5cm aufgeschnitten ist. Stein oder was auch immer. Leider hab ich dieses problem nicht zum ersten mal. 
Wie gelingt es mir die beschaffenheit so zu gestalten das das zumindest seltener passiert?
Hab überlegt die rohlinge vorm brushen mit 5 minuten epoxid einzureiben um das holz in seiner grungstruktur zu härten. 
Hat damit jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## donak (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danka @ all: Muss aber gestehen, dass ich etwas Probleme bei der Epoxy Schicht habe, da löst sich momentan Stellenweise, die letzte Schicht.




Beeeeeeeeeeep schrieb:


> Super donak!
> Mal ne frage an die allgemeinheit. Ich baue ausschliesslich balsawobbler, die ich nach dem brushen mit zwei schichten epoxid (behnke) finishe. Heut beim lauftest ist mir nach dem testen aufgefallen das ein wobbler seitlich auf ner länge von ca 0,5cm aufgeschnitten ist. Stein oder was auch immer. Leider hab ich dieses problem nicht zum ersten mal.
> Wie gelingt es mir die beschaffenheit so zu gestalten das das zumindest seltener passiert?
> Hab überlegt die rohlinge vorm brushen mit 5 minuten epoxid einzureiben um das holz in seiner grungstruktur zu härten.
> Hat damit jemand erfahrungen?



Der Ansatz ist nicht schlecht, so habe ich das mit Balsa Wobblern auch gemacht, da Stellen sich aber auch "Härchen" vom Balsa auf, muss man dann gegebenen Falls nochmal schleifen udn noch ne Schicht machen. Danach würde ich grundieren und dann lackieren und "normal" epoxieren.

Bin leider nie über den Prototypenbau kleiner Balsa Wobbler gekommen, vielleicht sollte ich mich daran auch nochmal machen.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich werds mal mit dem vorher einreiben versuchen. Mit den härchen werd ich schon fertig 

Anbei nochmal zwei neue wobbler...


----------



## Hoffi (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

allgeime frage meinerseits, wie hart wird euer epoxid? also wenn ich 3 schichten drauf habe, dann kann ich immer noch mit einem haken ein loch hineinpiksen. Ich mische es mit 2 großen spritzen aus der apotheke, oder ist das vll zuuu ungenau?


----------



## donak (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Höffi schrieb:


> allgeime frage meinerseits, wie hart wird euer epoxid? also wenn ich 3 schichten drauf habe, dann kann ich immer noch mit einem haken ein loch hineinpiksen. Ich mische es mit 2 großen spritzen aus der apotheke, oder ist das vll zuuu ungenau?



Was für ein Epoxy nutzt du denn? Ich nutze bisher Behnke Epoxy und wiege das bis auf die 2 Stelle hinter dem Komma genau ab. Das Behnke wird schon recht hart.

Habe aber auch Köder von Kollegen hier, die mit Etex gemacht sind, die sind im allgemeinen etwas weicher finde ich. Habe mir jetzt aber auch mal Etex bestellt.


----------



## kreuzass (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Meine letzte Kreation habe ich hier gar nicht gezeigt.
> 
> Swimbait 140 Gramm.
> ...



Fast schon zu schade zum Angeln. :m


----------



## Hoffi (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich benutze auch das behnke 601 mit dem 650 härter. Außerdem verwende ich ein köderkarussel, sodass alles gleichmäsiß verläuft. |uhoh:


----------



## StefanM1992 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hey Leute 
ich weiß das ist schon tausend mal besprochen worden aber welches war nach mal das behnke Harz mit welchem schnell härter

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ein post vorher


----------



## StefanM1992 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

perfekt Danke wusste nicht ob das das richtige is[emoji28] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, da ich mich vorher auch informiert habe und ich überall diese nummern gelesen habe.#t


----------



## StefanM1992 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie lange braucht der denn ca zum trocknen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bulettenbär (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zu dem Harz 601 passt der Härter 650(50Minuten) oder der Härter 630(30Minuten). 

Wie lange die brauchen zum trocknen? Das kann ich dir garnicht beantworten. Lasse das Rad immer über Nacht laufen. Denke mal nach 8 Std ist die Oberfläche trocken. Bevor die aber ins Wasser können sollte das Epoxy aber mindestens 24 Stunden durchhärten.


----------



## donak (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich nutze Harz 601 und den Härter LS,  der vergilbt weniger und härtet schneller.


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

601 und LS, ganz zufrieden mit dem ergebnis...


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nabend, 
Hab mir heut ne blechschere gekauft, damit lässt sich 2 mm polycarbonat bestens schneiden. Tauchschaufeln ganz unkompliziert gemacht!


----------



## Csaba (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne fragen wie bekomme ich einfach Schuppenmuster auf Folie? / Feile Muster kenne ich/ wo könnte ich gute Folie kaufen?


----------



## bavariabeni (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schau dir mal n paar Videos von paul adams an is zwar auf englisch bringt aber sehr viel und ist interresant 

Lg B


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2016)

Könnt ihr mir sagen warum der Wobbler wie ein Ast durchs Wasser läuft? Kein bisschen was von wobeln zu erkennen.


----------



## zandertex (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die tauchschaufel ist du klein und das blei ist zu weit vorne.deshalb kann er sich nicht bewegen,vlt. wenn du ihn sehr schnell führst.


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Problem ist, das Blei brauch ich da sonst steht er schief, auch ohne Blei war der "Lauf" exakt gleich. Zu klein ist sie eher nicht die Schaufel weil ich auch ne größere getestet habe und da ging genauso viel. Schneller führen hat auch keinen Erfolg gebracht, das Ding rennt Schnur gerade durch das Wasser.


----------



## Bulettenbär (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da ich selber mit diesem Modell keine Erfahrung habe musste ich kurz nachschlagen in der Wobblerbaubibel. Sämtliche Muster haben das Blei in der hinteren Hälfte und die Öse viel weiter unten. Ich würde erstmal an der Öse biegen. Vielleicht 3mm


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Öse biegen hatte auch keinen wert. Muss morgen mal nochmal das Blei versetzen. Aber große Hoffnungen mach ich mir da keine mehr. Wobei er gar nicht so mies aussieht.


----------



## zandertex (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

guck das du das blei,wenn das teil denn sinken soll,immer in der wobblermitte ist.sonst wird der zu steif im wasser.
kann sein das das holz zu schwer ist,womit du das teil gebaut hast.
ferkelfander haben hier nix verloren.:q

meine frau meinte grade ich hätte schweinskram geschrieben.:q


----------



## donak (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nach meiner Ansicht ist die Schaufel zu weit hinten, die Öse zu weit oben und zu weit von der Schaufel entfernt. Den ersten Drilling würde ich auch weiter nach vorne setzten.

Eventuell trägt das auch schon zur besseren Gewichtsverteilung bei. Was hast du für Holz benutzt?


----------



## Rannebert (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moinsen ihr Bastelkönige,

endlich kann ich mich hier in dem Thread mal einmischen! #6
Lange nicht fertig das Erstlingswerk, allerdings bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich den Köder nicht unter Lehrgeld ablege, und direkt mit den nächsten weitermache. Die Schonzeit hier ist lang genug, um einiges zu schaffen.
Ich hab erstmal nur mit Dingen die rumlagen angefangen zu basteln, musste zum probieren und testen ersteinmal reichen. Und klappte auch relativ gut. 12cm (plus Tauchschaufel) und ca. 30Gramm schwer ist das Ergebnis. Bisher, bis auf zwei Schichten Luftlack für die Wasserfestigkeit unlackiert. Geklebt aus vier Schichten Leimholzplatten, ein Kugelkanal (schraffiert) mit 5 Stück 6mm Stahkugeln im inneren und einer durchgängigen Stahlachse.
Bei der Erstwasserung zeigte sich dann aber sehr schnell, dass die Kugeln alleine als Gewicht nicht reichen, daher das dicke Schrot über dem Bauchdrilling. Die Öse musste etwas angepasst werden, und nun läuft er bestens. Flugeigenschaften und Lauftiefe kann ich allerdings wirklich noch nicht beurteilen, da am Testtag extremer Wind war, und das Wasser auch recht trüb, unterhalb von einem Meter war nichts mehr zu sehen vom Wobbler...
Aber da das Holz nicht wirklich optimal ist, und ich auch so einfach nicht mehr Gewicht in den Köder bringen kann bleibt der vllt. einfach so liegen.

Und da bin ich auch schon am Punkt: was braucht man denn wohl für Tauchschaufeln für einen Wobbler mit sagen wir 8cm Länge, der auf 4.5 Meter kommen soll? Oder 10cm für 3.5 Meter?
Wie mögen denn da die Erfahrungswerte sein? Der Plan ist, ein paar schlanke Wobbler, vermutlich dann aus einem Stück und ohne Kugeln gebaut, so ausgebleit, dass sie extrem langsam aufsteigen, in solche Tiefen zu bringen. Hauptsächlich zur Suche von Zandern im MLK, der um die 4 Meter tief ist. Es wäre schon praktisch Modelle bauen zu können, die knapp über Grund laufen, und weitere, die beabsichtigt dauerhaft in den Boden beissen.
Da müssen doch Erfahrungen und grobe Richtlinien zu existieren.


----------



## donak (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also Wobbler bauen ist nicht gerade mein Steckenpferd, aber ich weiss, dass man es nicht so einfach pauschalisieren kann, mit der Tiefe. Da spielen immer mehrere Faktoren ein Rolle, da kann man nicht nur sagen, bei der Grösse, braucht man diese Schaufelgröße, Schaufelstellung etc.

Da spielt auch das Verwendetete Holz eine Rolle. Der User Diemai, ist ein alter Hase auf dem Gebiet Wobblerbau, vielleicht guckt der nochmal in den Thread und antwortet darauf.


----------



## Rannebert (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, das ist vermutlich die Krux dabei. Da kommt mit Sicherheit der Auftrieb des Wobblers ganz stark mit ins Spiel.
Mal schauen, ob schon jemand so etwas gebaut hat, und eine ungefähre Ahnung hat, sonst muss ich halt viel probieren, oder gleich eine ganze Armada bauen! 

Edith sagt, dass Volumen und besonders Anströmfläche vermutlich auch noch eine Menge Einfluss haben werden.


----------



## diemai (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Der User Diemai, ist ein alter Hase auf dem Gebiet Wobblerbau, vielleicht guckt der nochmal in den Thread und antwortet darauf.




.....nö , .....reingucken ja , posten nein ,......ich habe damals gesagt , das ich mich aus dem "Besenstiel"-Thread teilnehmenderweise verabschiede , und das bleibt dann auch dabei, ...sorry , nicht persönlich nehmen , .......hat mit den Boardies hier rein garnix zu tun !

Over and out !

Gruß , Dieter#h


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Rannerbert

ich versuche dir mal zu antworten , das zusätzliche gewicht kriegst du mit einer messingschaufel aus 0,8mm blech a la deep runner wie du jetzt so in etwa drauf hast dann kannst du die bleie nach hinten schön verlegen (hinter der mittelachse zum schwanz hin) da ist genug platz und du benötigst in diesem fall viel weniger blei. es würde sich empfehlen die vorderöse auf der schaufel zu machen mit einem schlitz da du ansonsten grösste probleme bekommst mit dem bodenhängern und es würde dazu kommen dass die schaufel dann locker wird und somit das ganze rohling undicht wird..
im allgemeinen würde dir empfehlen kleinere wobbler zu machen aus balsa machen bis max 8,5cm eben echte deep runner..die sind für zanderangeln bestens geeignet.dann kannst du bedenkenlos polycarbonat tauchschaufeln machen.
nun kein lebender mensch kann genau sagen wieviel blei du genau benötigen wirst um die genannten 3,5-4-4,5meter zu erreichen..da hilft nur ein praxistest...eins steht aber schon jetzt fest wenn du jetzige stellung der vorderöse beibehältst wie am foto dann wirst du viel mehr blei benötigen.
und ja das fichtenholz ist vlt. gut für hechte aber wenn du waller . oder zander fangen willst wo eine starke vibration/frequenz nötig ist kommst du nicht ums balsawobbler herum..die haben von haus aus viel bessere schwimmeigenschaften/bearbeitungseigenschaften sowieso als alle anderen hölzer.bloss balsawobbler würde ich nicht grösser als max.10cm bauen sonst brauchst eine unmenge von blei was wiederum umweltschädlich wäre. und 30gramm wobbler scheinen mir viel zu schwer/zu gross zu sein für die zander , klar kann man was damit fangen bloss es geht genauso viel kleiner in meinen augen wäre das eine unnötige materialverschwendung.
ich hoffe ich habe dir helfen können? diese ansichten sind meine persönliche meinung und erfahrungswert...klar macht es jeder ein bisschen anders darum heisst es probieren uber studieren... schön fleissig basteln und du kommst irgendwann mal von selber drauf mit ein bisschen schützenhilfe von den bastelkollegen aus dem forum.:m

Mfg aus wien#h#h


----------



## Rannebert (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die momentane Variante können wir bei der Diskussion aussen vor lassen. Um nicht mit ganz leeren Händen in diesem Thread aufzuschlagen, hab ich ihn präsentiert!  
Der ist weder gut für die Zanderjagd geeignet, noch dafür gedacht von mir. Lediglich ein Versuch zu schauen, ob ich mit dem was ich rumliegen habe, aus dem Stehgreif überhaupt ein halbwegs lauffähiges Modell bauen kann. Auf Grund der sehr tief laufenden Drahtachse unter dem schraffierten Bereich des Kugelkanals lässt sich dort auch nicht einfach so ein Loch zur Einbringung von Blei setzen. Ersteinmal abgehakt unter 'Lehrgeld bezahlt!'

Projekt Tiefläufer: Balsaholz ist geplant dafür, Länge auch nur maximal 10cm, und schön schlank. Bebleiung dachte ich an 0.5-1gr unter Wasserverdrängung, dann sollte wirklich nur noch die Tauchschaufel eine maximale Auswirkung auf die Lauftiefe haben, so ich da keinen Denkfehler gemacht hab. Die Öse muss dann wohl, so wie ich es verstehe irgendwo deutlich weiter vorne an der Schaufel liegen, ob Polycarbonat mit durchgängiger Achse oder Metallschaufel mit selbsjustierender Öse 'à la diemai' muss ich dann mal sehen. Da es scheinbar nicht so einfach zu sagen ist, mit welcher Schaufellänge im Vergleich zum Köder man bei meiner geplanten Bebleiung welche Lauftiefen erreicht muss ich wohl diverse Exemplare bauen, und dann pünktlich am erstn Mai zum Ende der Schonzeit schauen, was wie tief läuft.


----------



## bavariabeni (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wegen der bebleiung 
Ich würd dir ein bisschen mehr nehmen da er im wasser umkippen könnte.
Hab den schlamasseel schon selber gehabt und musste den fertigen köder weg schmeißen .
Ich würd dir empfehlen in im wasser auszubleien.
Lg B

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## apollo2233 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



bavariabeni schrieb:


> Schau dir mal n paar Videos von paul adams an is zwar auf englisch bringt aber sehr viel und ist interresant
> 
> Lg B



Vielen Dank 

LG Csaba


----------



## yokari (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi
Hier sind ja mal wieder schöne Werke entstandenen.
Hier meine letzten Werke.Der mit den Fransen ist 23cm lang bei 80gr und der andere 19cm mit 75gr.Alle sind langsam sinkend und Fisch haben sie auch schon gebracht

Gruß Jens


----------



## thorbs1887 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



yokari schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hier sind ja mal wieder schöne Werke entstandenen.
> 
> ...




Moin Jens !
Was für unglaublich geniale Köder !
Größten Respekt für deine Arbeit !

Bestellung kann man wo aufgeben  ?

Grüße
Thorben


----------



## Smite (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin,
die sehen wirklich fantastisch aus! Hast du die Rohlinge auch selber gemacht? Bzw. meine Frage: Dürfen auch Köder gepostet werden die "nur" selbst lackiert wurden?
Verfolge den Thread schon eine Weile und bin immerwieder beeindruckt was für Schmuckstücke dabei zum Vorschein kommen!|uhoh:
Gruß


----------



## yokari (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke für euer Lob.Ich baue erstmal nur für Freunde, zum tauschen und natürlich für mich.
@smite: bis auf die Drillinge und Sprengringe sind die Köder komplett von mir.


----------



## thorbs1887 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt klasse !
Das mit der Bestellung war eher ein Scherz.

An zweiteilige Wobbler habe ich mich noch nicht rangetraut, bekommen das Gelenk nie richtig hin


----------



## Smite (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

alle Achtung! Stellst du die Rohlinge mit Gußformen her? Habe bislang nur aus Balsa Rohlinge gefertigt( wobei ich auch deutlich kleinere Köder baue und fische) und sonst nur gekaufte selbst lackiert.


----------



## yokari (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, mittlerweile gieße ich mein Köder.Für Einzelstücke ist die Arbeit einfach zu aufwendig.Wenn man auch Hechte fangen möchte  ist es außerdem meiner Meinung nach das beste Material für mehrteilige Köder.


----------



## donak (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Yokari: Hier treibst du dich also auch rum. *lach* Wie immer schöne Köder, bin auf deinen gespannt.


----------



## Hoffi (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

welches material verwendest du denn zum gießen?#t


----------



## donak (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Höffi schrieb:


> welches material verwendest du denn zum gießen?#t



Zum giessen nutzen wir, PUR Gießharz.

https://www.harzspezialisten.de/Giessharze/SKresin-PU4M.html

Das mit Microspheres "Luftgefüllte Microglaskügelchen" gemischt, damit man Auftrieb erhält.

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/contents/de/d22.html


----------



## yokari (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak ich bin überall. Deinen hab ich heute übrigens zur Post gegeben und noch ne kleine Überraschung bei gepackt.
@Höffi: Donak hat schon alles gesagt.Nur ich benutze das Gießharz von trollfactory.Das nimmt sich aber nichts zu dem vom Donak.


----------



## donak (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



yokari schrieb:


> @donak ich bin überall. Deinen hab ich heute übrigens zur Post gegeben und noch ne kleine Überraschung bei gepackt.



Das musst du anders sehen, denn *wir *sind überall. :vik:

Auf deinen Köder bin ich auch oberst gespannt, auf die Überraschung natürlich auch. In meinem Keller ist´s übelst kalt, deshalb, müssen einige leider wieder warten, du hattest da ja Glück. *lach*

Bin aber noch an nem Köder für einen Contest über Instagram dran, aber bei den Temperaturen wird das irgendwie nichts, muss noch Augen machen, Köder habe ich schon halbwegs fertig gebrusht. Jedoch darf ich morgen "auch mal wieder" arbeiten.

Zeit ist der Feind!


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, jemand schon mal mit JigSkinz gearbeitet?

http://www.jigskinz.com/#!reallife-/c3yu

Anwendung hier im Video ab ca. 7:10.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgrrcWup-sc
oder hier:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LqeilYHESs

Grüße JK


----------



## donak (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@jkc: Gearbeitet habe ich mit den Jigskinz nicht, kannte die auch nur von "Paul Adams".

Hier mein letztes Werk für einen anderen Köderbauer.







Im Keller wartet noch eine auf die "Hochzeit", die ist für mich und da habe ich mal ein anderes Design ausprobiert. Davon gibt es später auch noch ein Bild.


----------



## captn-ahab (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wahnsinn Donak!...wunderschön, leider wäre das echt ein Wohnimmer Wobbler


----------



## Kochtopf (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer! Baust du mir auch so einen? ;-D


----------



## donak (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Wahnsinn Donak!...wunderschön, leider wäre das echt ein Wohnimmer Wobbler



Danke.

Nee, so ein Köder muss schon gefischt werden, in der Vitrine geht der in den Selbstzerstörungsmodus. |supergri



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Hammer! Baust du mir auch so einen? ;-D



Danke. Das ist ne reine Getränkefrage.


----------



## Csaba (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

benutz jemand Envirotex? Habe gehört dass sehr gut ist aber zu lange ist die Trocknungzeit. 

Welche Farbhersteller beutzt Ihr?

LG
Csaba


----------



## Bulettenbär (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak:Schönes Biberholz hast Du da gefunden.

@csaba: Createx Classik. Bei den Profis sehe ich immer Createx Autoair. Aber die Frage hast Du doch schonmal gestell wenn ich mich richtig erinnere#h


----------



## Csaba (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> @donak:Schönes Biberholz hast Du da gefunden.
> 
> @csaba: Createx Classik. Bei den Profis sehe ich immer Createx Autoair. Aber die Frage hast Du doch schonmal gestell wenn ich mich richtig erinnere#h




@Bulettenbär: haßt ja recht!


----------



## Pudel (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine Frage an euch Wobbler und Jerkbaitbauer.

Diese PU Hartschaumplatten ist das hier das selbe bzw ähnliche Material? Eignet sich dies zum Jerkbaitbau?

Danke für die Antworten.

http://www.modulor.de/sikablock-pur-modellplatte-m600.html


----------



## donak (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das ist ähnlich wie das von OBO. Kannst du benutzen.


----------



## Pudel (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hab mir grad den kleinen Block bestellt mal schauen bin gespannt.


----------



## Csaba (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,

benutzt jemand Createx Wicked?  Möchte mal die Createx Farben ausprobieren aber weis nicht genau...

Hier ein paar von mir... die haben noch keine Farbe und Epoxy. 
LG
Csaba


----------



## donak (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> benutzt jemand Createx Wicked?  Möchte mal die Createx Farben ausprobieren aber weis nicht genau...
> 
> ...



Sehen schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus. Die Wicked nutze ich leider nicht, kann dir aber die Hansa Pro Color empfehlen, die kannst du sogar problemlos durch eine 0.15er Düse sprühen.


----------



## Csaba (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich habe überhapt keine Erfahrung mit Createx aber sehe dass sehr viele benutzen.
Ist bei Createx opaque für grundierung?  Da sind auch noch Transparent, Classic, Wicked, Perl, Fluo, Illustration... bisschen verwirrend was für welche Zwecke gut ist. 

Hansa Color kenn ich nicht. Werde nachschauen.


----------



## donak (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> ich habe überhapt keine Erfahrung mit Createx aber sehe dass sehr viele benutzen.
> Ist bei Createx opaque für grundierung?  Da sind auch noch Transparent, Classic, Wicked, Perl, Fluo, Illustration... bisschen verwirrend was für welche Zwecke gut ist.
> 
> Hansa Color kenn ich nicht. Werde nachschauen.



Also Createx ist ja der Hersteller, davon gibt es Classic, Wicked, Autoair und Illustration.

Ich habe zum Bespiel die Classic, die gibt es in Opaque ( deckend ), Transparent ( durchscheinend deckend ), Perlisierend ( metallic Farben ) und Fluoreszierend ( Leuchtfarben ). Die Classic Farben sind auch gut, jedoch recht dickflüssig und gehen eigentlich nur sehr gut durch eine 0.5er Düse, zumindest die deckenden Farben. Wenn man die etwas verdünnt gehen die auch durch ne 0.35er Düse.

Die anderen wie Wicked und Autoair, gehen auch so durch kleinere Düsen.


----------



## Csaba (24. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Also Createx ist ja der Hersteller, davon gibt es Classic, Wicked, Autoair und Illustration.
> 
> Ich habe zum Bespiel die Classic, die gibt es in Opaque ( deckend ), Transparent ( durchscheinend deckend ), Perlisierend ( metallic Farben ) und Fluoreszierend ( Leuchtfarben ). Die Classic Farben sind auch gut, jedoch recht dickflüssig und gehen eigentlich nur sehr gut durch eine 0.5er Düse, zumindest die deckenden Farben. Wenn man die etwas verdünnt gehen die auch durch ne 0.35er Düse.
> 
> Die anderen wie Wicked und Autoair, gehen auch so durch kleinere Düsen.



Na ja, ich habe 0,2mm Düse und wollte demnächst 0,3mm kaufen. AutoAir haftet auf Holz?


----------



## donak (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich würde bei Holzködern erst eine Schicht Epoxy auftragen vor dem brushen. Dann sollte das auch mit Autoair gehen. Was spricht gegen die Wicked Farben?


----------



## Csaba (26. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Holzködern erst eine Schicht Epoxy auftragen vor dem brushen. Dann sollte das auch mit Autoair gehen. Was spricht gegen die Wicked Farben?



Teuer...


----------



## donak (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Teurer vielleicht, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich benutze ja Hansa Pro Color, da kosten 30 ml 5,50 € die Wicked kosten 60 ml 8,13 €. Die Wicked kannst du aber auf jedem Untergrund sprühen.

Aber wie gesagt, die Auto Air nutzen Bekannte von mir meine ich auch.


----------



## apollo2233 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Teurer vielleicht, da gebe ich dir recht. Ich benutze ja Hansa Pro Color, da kosten 30 ml 5,50 € die Wicked kosten 60 ml 8,13 €. Die Wicked kannst du aber auf jedem Untergrund sprühen.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, die Auto Air nutzen Bekannte von mir meine ich auch.



Kann ich die  normale createx color Farben auf jeden Untergrund sprühen?


----------



## donak (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja kann man.

http://www.createx.de/index.php/createx-airbrush-colors.html

Zitieren darf man hier ja nicht.


----------



## Bulettenbär (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich habe letztens Vallejo Model Air benutzt. Musste ich ein wenig verdünnen, deckten aber gut. 17ml = 2,40€. Vielleicht ist das auch eine Alternative.

Gruß

PS: Habe damit grundierte Kunststofffiguren angesprüht. Vallejo ist im Modellbaubereich und Tabletop-Bereich sehr weit verbreitet.


----------



## donak (1. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, die Vallejo habe auch geniale natürliche Töne, vorallem Grüntöne. Die habe ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst.


----------



## Csaba (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich lese dass sehr viele Bootsservice Behnke benutzen für beschichtung. 

Ist die 601 Harz mit 650 farblos/klar?


----------



## Frank aus Lev (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Ist die 601 Harz mit 650 farblos/klar?


Ich nutze zwar den Envirotex, aber der Behnke ist von dem Ergebnis her auch klar und gut.


----------



## Csaba (3. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> Ich nutze zwar den Envirotex, aber der Behnke ist von dem Ergebnis her auch klar und gut.



Ist Envirotex gut? Wie löst du die lange Trocknungszeit?


----------



## donak (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Ist Envirotex gut? Wie löst du die lange Trocknungszeit?



@ Csaba: Man kann Behnke verwenden, habe ich auch. Jedoch Harz 601 mit Härter LS. Bin nun auch bei Envirotex angelangt, werde aber bald noch was anderes testen. Alle Harz bis auf 5 Minuten Epoxy haben längere Trocknungszeiten.

Zum Thema Trocknungszeit, da nutzt man ein Köderkarussel. Wenn man sich etwas mit dem Köderbau beschäftigt, ist es hilfreich sich auch mal selber zu informieren. Alleine in diesem Board gibt es 1681 Seiten zum Thema Köderbau, da steht schon so einiges drin.

Ich bin auch immer gerne bereit zu helfen, aber etwas Eigeninitiative, setze ich voraus. Zum Thema Airbrush Farben habe ich ja auch schon einiges geschrieben, was schon behandelt wurde.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Ist Envirotex gut? Wie löst du die lange Trocknungszeit?


Donak hat ja schon alles gesagt, so mache ich es auch.


----------



## Hoffi (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

apropos trocknungszeit.

wieviele schichten epoxidharz pinselt ihr immer drauf und wartet ihr die 36 h oder pinselt ihr zwischendurch nochmal ne schicht drauf, obwohl es noch nicht ganz getrocknet ist.#d


----------



## donak (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich mache das nass in nass. Bei Behnke hatte ich das alle 5 bis 8 Stunden gemacht und bei Etex mache ich das jetzt alle 3 Stunden. Da ich gegossene Köder habe, mache ich 3 Schichten.


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Du musst den Punkt abpassen. Machst Du das schon nach 4-5 Stunden kann es passieren, dass Du die untere Schicht wieder anlöst. Nach 8 spätestens nach 10 Stunden solltest Du bei Behnke eine neue Schicht auftragen, damit sich die Schichten noch verbinden.
Das hängt auch alles von der Temperatur ab. Im Dachgeschoß bei 36° musste ich nach 4 Stunden schon wieder ran!


----------



## Hoffi (5. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, besten Dank. :m


----------



## Hoffi (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*







Die Forellensaison steht kurz vor der Tür, dafür habe ich mir zwei neue gebastelt. :m


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist das mit den Haken so beabsichtigt?


----------



## Hoffi (6. März 2016)

Was meinst du genau? Weil die in unterschiedliche Richtungen ausgerichtet sind? Hab die willkürlich montiert.


----------



## donak (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Höffi: Die Kleinen sind ja auch putzig, vorallem der untere gefällt mir.

Ich habe auch mal wieder 3 Swimbaits fertig gemacht.

Einmal Zombieforelle






Bachforelle






und Seeforelle.


----------



## Hoffi (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Boa heftig.

Eure Köder sehen immer wie Kunstwerke aus. Meine dagegen, naja sehr amateurhaft |supergri|supergri


----------



## Faulenzer21 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, 
ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum und durch Google auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, da ich vor kurzem auch angefangen habe mir die Schonzeit mit Wobblerbasteln zu verkürzen. Ihr seit ja hier voll die Profis und baut richtige coole Wobbler. 
Ich hoffe ich kann mir ein paar Tipps und Tricks von euch abschauen. 
Welche Hölzer verwendet ihr denn für welche Wobbler? 

LG Chris


Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## donak (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Höffi schrieb:


> Boa heftig.
> 
> Eure Köder sehen immer wie Kunstwerke aus. Meine dagegen, naja sehr amateurhaft |supergri|supergri



Danke!

Wie gesagt ich finde deine Köder schon cool. Ich mache das nun auch schon ein paar Tage und bin auch nicht immer zufrieden. Auf dieses Modell habe ich auch leider noch nichts gefangen, ich hoffe das ändert sich. |supergri

Ich muss mich aber auch mal an so kleine Wobbler machen, finde kleine Köder haben eine grosse Herausforderung, vom gestalten, wie auch vom Lauf hinkriegen.



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin noch ziemlich neu hier im Forum und durch Google auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, da ich vor kurzem auch angefangen habe mir die Schonzeit mit Wobblerbasteln zu verkürzen. Ihr seit ja hier voll die Profis und baut richtige coole Wobbler.
> Ich hoffe ich kann mir ein paar Tipps und Tricks von euch abschauen.
> Welche Hölzer verwendet ihr denn für welche Wobbler?
> ...



Ich nutze zur Zeit kein Holz, nur PU für meine Rohlinge, die von mir gezeigten Köder sind alle gegossen.

Für kleine Wobbler eignet sich aber Balsa sehr gut und Abachi kann man auch gut nutzen. Für Jerkbaits würde ich zu Buche greifen.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Cool habe schon ein paar kleine Rohlinge aus Balsa vorbereitet


----------



## SAM77 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mal ne frage
hat schonmal jemand diese farben zum brushen getestet
http://www.profi-airbrush.de/FARBEN/Airbrush-Farben-19-er-Wasserbasis-Set::252.html
die sind ja recht günstig .

mfg SAM


----------



## Faulenzer21 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Kollegen, 
 ich wollte mal fragen woher man diesen PU-Hartschaum bekommt aus denen so viele ihre Wobbler machen? Bei mir in den Baumärkten hab ich sowas noch nie gesehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## el.Lucio (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Faulenzer21 schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> ich wollte mal fragen woher man diesen PU-Hartschaum bekommt aus denen so viele ihre Wobbler machen? Bei mir in den Baumärkten hab ich sowas noch nie gesehen.




Guckst du hier z. B. |wavey:


----------



## SAM77 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hab mal noch ne frage 
bei den auto air farben welche nehmt ihr dort ?
transparent , opak oder pearl & metallic ?

da ich absoluter neuling im bereich köderbau bin bräuchte ich da mal ein bischen hilfe #c

MFG SAM


----------



## SAM77 (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

und ich hab noch ne frage 

ich lese immer das man die ösen (für drillinge ) mit epoxidharz und härter einkleben soll (kann)
meine frage HÄLT DAS ?
oder doch lieber ösen kaufen die mann einschrauben kann #c

MFG SAM


----------



## bafoangler (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, hält nicht. 
Hier werden hauptsächlich Köder für den einmaligen Gebrauch gefertigt. Nach dem ersten Fischkontakt sind die kaputt. #d

Natürlich halt das. Wenns ordentlich gemacht ist viel besser als gekaufte Schraubösen. Bei Balsa oder anderem weichem Material aber weder noch. Hier lieber eine durchgehende Achse.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

gut gemacht hält das alles.

Leider stellen die Fische meine Ösen zu selten auf die Probe, aber meine Hänger lassen sich sehen.
Und ich habe noch nie nach einem Hänger eine leere Öse zurückbekommen ohne Köder.
Ausser wie geschrieben Balsa. Oder Schaum.

Ich hatte früher auch Bedenken und nur durchgehende Achsen verwendet, mittlerweile nur noch Einschraubösen. Ich glaube dass dadurch meine Köder symmetrischer und somit ausbalancierter werden als mit einem Innenskelett.
Ausserdem ist der Sägeschlitz manchmal am fertigen Köder zu erkennen und unschön.

Nimm nur keine Ösen aus dem Baumarkt-Bilderaufhäng-Hausfrauensortiment mit 4 mm langem Gewinde.

Richtig gemacht hält das alles!


----------



## Crossi (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Gemeinde....

Nach Jahren der Köderbauabstinenz hatte ich mal wieder Lust ein paar Werke zu bauen. Sind leider noch nicht ganz fertig (fehlt noch eine 2. und 3. Schicht Epoxyd). Weitere 10 Stück drehen sich noch im Karussell .

Gruß Crossi


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

nicht schlampig. 

Gedruckt und beklebt?


----------



## Crossi (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jupp. Der gute alte serviettendruck|supergri


----------



## Hoffi (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehen sehr schönen aus :m
hab es auch mal versucht, aber irgendwie sind die farben nachher verlaufen, wie bist du heir vorgegangen?


----------



## Csaba (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine sind auch fertig...


----------



## Bulettenbär (19. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Meine sind auch fertig...



Die sehen sehr geil aus. Welche Farben hast Du so schön lasierend aufgetragen?


----------



## donak (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Meine sind auch fertig...



Sehr schöne Arbeit, die gefallen mir sehr gut!


----------



## Crossi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal ne Frage nach der langen Abstinenz...

Kann ich die 1. Schicht Epoxyd anschleifen mit 1000er Schleifpapier und dann die 2. Schicht auftragen ohne das man vom schleifen was sieht oder einfach die 2. Schicht auftragen ?

Gruß Crossi


----------



## Crossi (20. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Höffi schrieb:


> sehen sehr schönen aus :m
> hab es auch mal versucht, aber irgendwie sind die farben nachher verlaufen, wie bist du heir vorgegangen?



Holz grundiert....Dann eine Schicht Epoxyd....Ausdruck komplett aufgeklebt mit Klarlack also ohne Sprühkleber...Dann nochmal alles "versiegelt" mit Klarlack. Dann halt Epoxyd drauf. Geht mit Tintenstrahldrucker und Laserdrucker.

Gruß Crossi


----------



## Csaba (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Die sehen sehr geil aus. Welche Farben hast Du so schön lasierend aufgetragen?



Vielen Dank. Welcher meinst du? ich habe Iridescen Scarlet unten, Seite: Iridescent Violet und Pearl Turquoise. Ganz oben opaque Black. und deckend unten opaque withe


----------



## Csaba (21. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Arbeit, die gefallen mir sehr gut!




Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kössi (23. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Csaba, 
tolle Wobbler. Sehr schöne Farbgestaltung! Hast du auf Folie gespritzt, oder mit Perlmutt beschichtet? Die laufen sicher auch gut.
Kössi


----------



## Csaba (25. März 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hi Csaba,
> tolle Wobbler. Sehr schöne Farbgestaltung! Hast du auf Folie gespritzt, oder mit Perlmutt beschichtet? Die laufen sicher auch gut.
> Kössi



Hallo Kössi,

Danke,habe auf Folie gesprtizt. Ja die laufen sehr gut. Für Flusswasser  abgestimmt.


----------



## Deep Down (19. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, auch mal weider was von mir!


----------



## magut (20. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

unglaublich!!!zu schön um den ins Wasser zu schmeissen


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir! 

Halb so schlimm, ich schmeiß den ja an einer Schnur angeknotet ins Wasser.


----------



## donak (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down: Sag mal sanierst du dein Badezimmer? #h Köder sind wie immer sehr geil! |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht wegen der Fliesen so aus! |supergri Deshalb müssen die auch raus, ist der alte Fliesenspiegel in der Küche!


----------



## Pudel (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab mich auch mal wieder am basteln und brushen versucht.
Fehlt nur noch das epoxidharz finish


----------



## Hoffi (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Schonzeit ist fast vorbei, sodass ich mir noch schnell einen Jerk gebastelt habe :q


----------



## Pudel (27. April 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

was will man auch bei dem Sauwetter sonst machen


----------



## FrankWoerner (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
wahnsinn was hier die letzten Jahre alles lief in dem Thread. Hier sind ware Künstler dabei! Meine ersten bescheidenen Wobblerbau versuche sind Jahre her und schnell auch wieder verlaufen mangels Zeit.
Mittlerweile bin ich wieder sehr daran interresiert weil ichein neues Spielzeug im Keller habe. Einen 3D Drucker  |stolz:.

Ich recherchiere schon ein paar Tage im Netz, habe aber nicht wirklich viel gefunden. Es gibt wohl hier und da jemanden  der das mal versucht hat aber nix wirklich ernsthaftes.

Hat von euch in dem Bereich jemand Erfahrung?

Mein bevorzuger Zielfisch ist die Bachforelle. Von daher sind die Köder maximal 80mm groß die meisten eher 35mm - 60mm.

Auf den Bildern seht ihr einen ersten Entwurf den ich mal kurz konstruiert und gedruck habe.(hat auch noch Fehler)

Natürlich muß der noch geschliffen und lackiert werden! (wenn ich das nur so gut könnte wie ihr|bigeyes#6)

Was meint ihr?? Kann das was werden?? Oder habe gedruckte Wobbler keine Chance?

Viele Grüße Frank


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessant! 

Muß sicherlich eine Achse rein und scheint auch ordentlich Nacharbeit erforderlich. Erfolgt der Druck 1:1 oder verzieht sich das Material beim drucken?


----------



## FrankWoerner (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verstehe die Fragestellung nicht ganz!  Das ist ein erster Druck mit einem günstigen PLA Kunststoff und mal was "in der Hand" zuhaben! Sicherlich muß der Druck ("Rohling") nachbearbeitet werden um ihn glatt zu bekommen für eine entsprechende Lackierung und Epoxybeschichtung. 
Hier für bietet sich Presto Spritzspachtel an. Dieser füllt sehr gut die "Rillen" des 3D Drucks aus. Kurz mit dem Schleifschwamm drüber und fertig!

Eine durchgehende Achse habe ich vorgesehen aus 0.8mm V2A Draht. Möchte aber auch mal einpaar Versuche machen mit eingeklebten Ösen. Das PETG was ich als Werkstoff vorsehe ist sehr schlagzäh. Da müßt auch eine eingeklebte Öse gut und sicher halten!


----------



## FrankWoerner (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hier noch ein Bild mit dem "Innenleben" des ersten Druckes.

Den Kanal für die Bauchöse muß ich noch mit dem anderen verbinden.


----------



## Fragezeichen (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab jetzt nicht wirklich Ahnung von 3D Druck, aber ich meine mal was von Acetondampfbad gelesen zu haben um eine glatte, glänzende Oberfläche zu erhalten. So ganz ohne Schleiferei...kannste ja mal nach googeln. Glaube war für ABS gedacht, aber zum testen nen Tröpfchen Aceton auf dein Material dauert ja nur ne Minute.


----------



## FrankWoerner (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo Fragezeichen,
das kenne ich! 
Aceton wirkt aber nur auf ABS. Das PLA oder PETG das ich verwende zeigt da keine Wirkung.

Leider ist ABS drucken nicht ganz einfach und erfordert einen geschlossenen, am besten beheizten Bauraum ohne Zugluft! Das habe ich leider alles nicht! ABS neigt stark zum verziehen wenn beim abkühlen Zugluft/ kalte Luft ran kommt!


----------



## Seele (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Laywood sollte dafür sehr gut gehen, das lässt sich prima schleifen und du kannst dir sogar Muster rein drucken lassen


----------



## donak (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht interessant aus, ist das PETG "schwimmend"?


----------



## FrankWoerner (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hmmm gute Frage, ob PETG schwimmt?? ich weiß es nicht!

So ein Druck wird ja in Schichten aufgebaut, und ist in den seltensten Fällen 100% massiv. Die Slicersoftware berechnet je nach Vorgabe mit wieviel % Infill gedruck werden soll! In meinem "Prototyp" habe ich mit 45% Infill gedruckt, was bedeutet das rechnerisch 55% Luft eingeschlossen ist, also er aufjedenfall zuviel Auftrieb hat! Ausbleien muß ich die Wobbler natürlich auch noch.


----------



## FrankWoerner (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich bin entsetzt..... Meine gedruckten Wobbler schwimmen nicht.... sind noch nicht bebleit und saufen ab  #q#q#q

80% Infill ist wohl doch zu viel. Drucke gerade welche mit 65% hoffentlich wirds da besser!#c


----------



## fischbär (22. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Sache! Ich hatte das auch vor einer Weile gemacht. Vielleicht ist es besser in dem Thread weiter zu diskutieren was 3D Druck angeht. Ist sonst echt unübersichtlich.
Allerdings habe ich das Drucken erstmal aufgegeben, da die Chinawobbler so billig sind, dass es einfach keinen Sinn macht. Evtl. drucke ich mal einen schwimmenden, der nicht taucht, zur Verwendung am C Rig.


----------



## FrankWoerner (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sinn ist sehr relativ! Mir gehts darum selbst was zu entwickeln und testen, dann auch sauber reproduzieren können und Änderungen vornehmen.  Da können die Chinakracher geschenkt sein das wäre mir egal!

Ich behaupte mal das es keine zwei gleiche "handgeschnitzte" Wobbler gibt. Das ist immer irgend etwas ein bischen anderst. Und jeder muß individuell "eingestellt" und gefischt werden. Habe ich ja selbst schon gemacht.
Hier möchte ich für mich einfach ein paar Wobbs entwickeln mit bestimmten Eigenschaften die ich relativ einfach reproduzieren kann. 
Ein kleiner mit 42mm kostet ca 11ct der Kunststoff zum drucken. Ist glaube ich zu verschmerzen :q.


----------



## fischbär (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Frank. Genau, das hat mich auch motiviert. Man kann halt super definierte Eigenschaften testen, variieren und später reproduzieren. Der Preis spielte für mich da weniger eine Role als die Arbeit. Irgendwie hab ich keine Lust mich hinzusetzen und was eine Stunde lang zu basteln, wenn man etwas ähnliches für 60 Cent kaufen kann.
Aber das ändert sich vielleicht. Was nämlich gut ging mit dem 3D-Druck, war, ein internes Gewichtsverlagerungssystem einzubauen. Mit Magnet und Stahlkugel. Anbei ein Screenshot eines noch ungebauten Exemplars.


----------



## FrankWoerner (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das sieht gut aus! :m#6


----------



## donak (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe ich doch richtig gedacht, dass der gedruckte Köder nicht schwimmt. Ich denke wenn du da keine Luftkammern einbaust, geht der immer unter, kann mich aber auch täuschen.

Bei den letzten dreien die du gepostet hast, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass er läuft, wenn ich mir die Proportionen so anschaue und die Schaufel zu Ösenposititon, da würde mich mal ein Laufvideo interessieren.

Ich hingegen baue nicht selber, weil man da günstiger ist, das ist nämlich bei Eigenbauten nie der Fall. Ich habe auch schon Stunden lang gefeilt und geschnitzt und der Köder lief danach dennoch nicht, so ist das eben. Köder von Hand selber zu erschaffen ist halt Leidenschaft.


----------



## FrankWoerner (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

da wirst du warscheinlich recht haben das der nicht läuft! Das sind auch die ersten die jetzt mal gebaut habe! reine Prototypen halt! Wie müsste deiner Meinung nach die Öse zur Schaufel angeordnet werden??

Das die nicht schwimmen liegt an dem Infill beim drucken. einfach paar % runter und schon ist mehr Luft im Köder! Das ist kein Problem!


----------



## donak (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> da wirst du warscheinlich recht haben das der nicht läuft! Das sind auch die ersten die jetzt mal gebaut habe! reine Prototypen halt! Wie müsste deiner Meinung nach die Öse zur Schaufel angeordnet werden??
> 
> Das die nicht schwimmen liegt an dem Infill beim drucken. einfach paar % runter und schon ist mehr Luft im Köder! Das ist kein Problem!



Zu der Ösen / Schaufelstellung würde ich sagen die Schaufel ist 1. zu steil und zuweit zur Körpermitte und die Öse zu weit oben, würde ich jetzt von "weitem" so sagen.

Mit deinem "Infill" kann ich so nichst anfangen, denke du meinst damit Luft zwischen den gedruckten Schichten. Man muss ja Bedenken, das ein Köder auch fast immer etwas "Blei" benötigt, um zu funktionieren, ausnahmen gibt es natürlich.

Wie gesagt, bin gespannt ob das mit der "Druckerei" klappt, bis jetzt habe ich noch kein fertiges Projekt gesehen, welches funktionierte, einige sind nie fertiggestellt worden. Habe jetzt aber auch nicht das WWW ungekrempelt.

Interessant ist es aber dennoch.


----------



## fischbär (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Infill bedeutet, wie viel Plastik zu Luft im Innern des gedruckten Objekts ist. 3D gedruckte Dinge sind nämlich fast nie Vollmaterial, sondern nur die äußere Schicht von vielleicht 1 mm Plastik. Innen ist Luft. Zur Stabilisierung druckt man in diesen Hohlraum ein Kreuzmuster aus Plastik, und Infill bedeutet, wie eng die Linien nebeneinander sind.
https://www.google.de/search?q=infi...biw=360&bih=592#tbm=isch&q=infill+3d+printing


----------



## FrankWoerner (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich brauch dringend eine Sprengringzange!!

Welche nutzt ihr? Und welche könnt ihr empfehlen??


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Ich brauch dringend eine Sprengringzange!!
> 
> Welche nutzt ihr? Und welche könnt ihr empfehlen??



http://www.angel-domaene.de/angel-domaene-sprengringzange-mit-dorn-und-schneide-16cm--19558.html

Ich nutze das Vorgängermodell. Sehr stabil und gut zu gebrauchen. Kann jedoch rosten, daher sollte man die am Wasser regelmäßig ölen.

Finger weg von den ganz schlechten Sprengringzangen die aus gestanztem Blech sind z.B. die Amerikanischen von Worth. http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sprengringza...gringe-Klemmen-Angeln-VMC-Worth-/310756820059


----------



## FrankWoerner (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo,
wollte mal mein Köderkarussel mit stufenloser Drehzahlsteuerung euch zeigen.
Habe gestern und heut endlich Zeit gefunden das Karussel fertig zu bauen. Was meinen die Profis dazu???

Hier noch ein Link zu einem kurzen Video.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> .....Was meinen die Profis dazu???.....



In Anbetracht, dass man das dann doch unvermeidlich mit Epoxy vollkleckert viel zu aufwändig. 
Und lass bloß kein Epoxy auf die diversen Zahnräder tropfen. Das könnte zum nachhaltigen Exitus führen. Zwar schön konstruiert, aber insgesamt eher unpraktisch!

Wie sagt ein mir bekannter Köderbauer in einem solchen Fall:
"In der Zeit baue ich lieber geile Köder!"


----------



## FrankWoerner (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wie sagt ein mir bekannter Köderbauer in einem solchen Fall:
> "In der Zeit baue ich lieber geile Köder!"



Aber ohne Köderrad gibts auch keine geilen Köder! #h#h#h


----------



## dawurzelsepp (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mal mein Köderkarussel mit stufenloser Drehzahlsteuerung euch zeigen.
> Habe gestern und heut endlich Zeit gefunden das Karussel fertig zu bauen. Was meinen die Profis dazu???
> 
> Hier noch ein Link zu einem kurzen Video.



Respekt, das sieht schon sehr Profihaft aus und mit Poti stufenlos einstellbar. :m


----------



## Seele (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mal mein Köderkarussel mit stufenloser Drehzahlsteuerung euch zeigen.
> Habe gestern und heut endlich Zeit gefunden das Karussel fertig zu bauen. Was meinen die Profis dazu???
> 
> Hier noch ein Link zu einem kurzen Video.


 

Absolut mega Teil. Hat sicher Spaß gemacht zu bauen auch wenn man bisschen mitdenken muss. Klasse Arbeit


----------



## donak (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also vor deiner Arbeit Hut ab, in der Praxis aber tatsächlich unnötig, dass sich die Köder nochmal selber drehen in dem Köderrad, im Gebrauch wird das wirklich hinderlich sein.


----------



## Bulettenbär (10. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



FrankWoerner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte mal mein Köderkarussel mit stufenloser Drehzahlsteuerung euch zeigen.
> Habe gestern und heut endlich Zeit gefunden das Karussel fertig zu bauen. Was meinen die Profis dazu???
> 
> Hier noch ein Link zu einem kurzen Video.



Absolut gute Arbeit. Drehen könne alle Räder, jedoch sticht deine Köderaufhängung hervor. Sehr geil umgesetzt#h


----------



## magut (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist mit gaaaaanz großem Abstand das geilste Karussel, das ich je gesehen habe!!!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## FrankWoerner (11. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback. Freut mich das es euch gefällt!

@donak. Wie es im praktischen Einsatz sich bewährt wird sich zeigen. So ein paar Gedanken hab ich mir schon gemacht. Was aber nicht heißen soll das das Prinzip sich als Quatsch heraus stellen kann. Man wird sehen und ich werde berichten.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Alles ausm 3D Drucker?
Gestell, Zahnräder, Federaufnehmer, Wobbler?

Schick, schick.


----------



## FrankWoerner (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Alles ausm 3D Drucker?
> Gestell, Zahnräder, Federaufnehmer, Wobbler?
> 
> Schick, schick.



Ja alles aus dem Drucker...selbst entworfen und gedruckt.

Die erst Charge Miniwobbs ist gerade auch am Entstehen damit ich die mal ausgiebig testen kann.


----------



## FrankWoerner (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So die gedruckten Wobbler sind lackiert und drehen ihre Runden auf dem Karussell.
Habe gerade die zweite Schicht Epoxi drauf. Ich bin soweit zufrieden. 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8pPomE2foaDUzUwUlBnd1FYakU


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

jetzt druckst du aber alles, oder? sogar die Stangenverbinder.


----------



## Saugschmerle (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich brauch dringend eine Sprengringzange!!<br />
<br />
Welche nutzt ihr? Und welche könnt ihr empfehlen?? 
Ich habe schon einige gekauft .
Nichts passendes dabei gewesen.  
Seit 2 Jahren habe ich die Stonfozangen (beide Größen ).
Es gibt keine Besseren. 
Kosten so um die 20 €.


----------



## FrankWoerner (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> jetzt druckst du aber alles, oder? sogar die Stangenverbinder.



Wieso nicht! Funktioniert bestens! Mit dem 3D Drucker gibt's "fast" keine Grenzen.

Das da ist gestern auch vom Drucker gefallen!


----------



## FrankWoerner (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Saugschmerle schrieb:


> Ich habe schon einige gekauft .
> Nichts passendes dabei gewesen.
> Seit 2 Jahren habe ich die Stonfozangen (beide Größen ).
> Es gibt keine Besseren.
> Kosten so um die 20 €.



Danke die Schau ich mir mal an!


----------



## warrior (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Zusammen,
 passt hier ganz gut rein.
 Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Edelstahl Hohlnieten nennen.
 Bin auf der Suche nach Nieten mit min 6mm Innendurchmesser.

 Danke
 Gruß Helmut


----------



## Angler_Martin (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hab es auch mal wieder geschafft 3 stück herzustellen.


----------



## gambinho (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen super aus! Wie läuft denn der unterste?


----------



## donak (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Angler_Martin schrieb:


> So hab es auch mal wieder geschafft 3 stück herzustellen.



Die sehen sehr nett aus, da würde ich gerne mal ein Laufvideo sehen. Aus was sind die gemacht?


----------



## Angler_Martin (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind aus Gießharz. Aber das Original war natürlich aus Holz... doch jedes mal die Arbeit mit den Schuppen und Kiemen..... Also ob ich das mit den Video schaffe weiß ich nicht. Kann man ein kurzes hier hochladen? Ps: Beim unteren musste ich die Oese etwas nach oben korrigieren.


----------



## PAFischer (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die beiden Rückenschwimmer sehen interessant aus. War das so geplant?

Schöne Arbeit


----------



## Angler_Martin (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja das war es ;-) Danke


----------



## Angler_Martin (8. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Guten Abend,

Wie macht ihr das mit den EpoxiHarz? Ich hab öfters das problem das das Harz nicht überall gleichmäßig verteilt ist... manchmal sind da kleine flecken die fast frei geblieben sind.... vorweg ich benutze ein Köderkarussell. Warte auch immer nochmal 10 min bis alle Blasen raus sind. Vielleicht ist meine Schicht einfach zu dünn oder so.....


----------



## fritte (17. August 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kurze Frage, hat jemand Interesse an einem kompletten Airbrush Set?


----------



## jkc (1. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute brauche mal Eure Hilfe.

Ich hatte mal eine Grafik im Netz gefunden, die jemand erstellt hatte um eigene Augen her zu stellen. Die Vorlage enthielt unterschiedliche Augenpaare die man sich ausdrucken konnte.
Bin mir nicht sicher auf welcher Plattform das war, meine eigentlich hier im AB, habe aber leider nichts gefunden. Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich die Grafik gesehen hatte?

Edit: hier ist schon mal eine Vorlage, ist aber nicht die, die ich meinte:
http://fisch4fun.de//sonstiges/dateien/augen10mm.pdf
Sind noch weitere Vorlagen im Thread muss man sich aber für anmelden:
http://forum.mt-lures.de/showthread.php?tid=247

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2868149&postcount=1526
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=987044&postcount=1125


Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Kössi (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi JK,
du hast Recht, das war im alten Wobbler vom Besenstiel Thread. Aber frag mich nicht nach der Seite. #c


----------



## jkc (2. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, danke immerhin ein Ansatz.

Grüße JK


----------



## Deep Down (6. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann mal wieder was von mir:


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down , wahre kunststücke.#6


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, danke, danke!

Ich habe gerade ne kreative Phase und die Nächsten sind fertig


----------



## angler1996 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wirklich schön ! müßte mal wieder was Bauen, komm aber nicht mal zum Angeln; die letzten selbstgebauten Blechköder hat das Meer verschlungen, beim wahnwitzigen Versuch der warmen Brühe einen Fisch zu entlocken|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## StefanM1992 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute hat jemand Erfahrung mit nem clownfisch Dekor hab n neuen wobbler angefangen und würde ihm gern n clownfisch Dekor verpassen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## schuahcremesepp (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar Fotos von meinem ersten Eigenbauwobbler im Barsch-Design.
Ich denke über den Winter werden noch einige weitere dazukommen. Ich wollte mir unter anderem ein paar Wobbler zum schleppen bauen. Also Wobbler um die 20cm Größe. Welches Holz verwendet ihr für solche Wobblergrößen? Ist es sinnvoll bei solchen Größen noch mit Balsa zu arbeiten? Wäre dankbar über ein paar Tipps


----------



## jkc (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, Balsa kann man nehmen, wird dann aber sehr auftriebsstark. Zudem muss man eine durchgehende Drahtkonstruktion einbauen und kann nicht mit Schraubösen arbeiten. Mein Lieblingsholz ist Abachi, erträglich zu bearbeiten, relativ wasserunempfindlich, stabil/bissfester und leicht. Größere Köder baue ich aber auch aus billigeren Hölzern wie Kiefer oder Fichte.

Grüße JK


----------



## Jockl (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute des gepflegten Köderwahnsinns, ich war vor Jahren hier mal einer der stillen Mitleser. Ja, ich gestehe. Ich habe heute wieder an diesen Thread gedacht, weil ich im Keller war - dort lagert mein Modellschaum, aus dem ich ab und zu mal einen Wobbler bau(t)e. 

Will jemand von euch das Material ausprobieren? Ich habe ein bisschen davon übrig. 

Ein Vorteil von diesem PUR-Schaum ist, dass er leicht und schnell zu bearbeiten ist. Viel wichtiger (zumindest für mich) ist aber ein anderer Vorteil: Hat ein Wobbler ein Loch (Biss) quillt er nicht - wie Holz - auf; der Schaum ist geschlossenzellig und saugt sich nicht voll. 

Falls das Thema schon zum X-ten Mal hier besprochen wurde, ignoriert mein Posting einfach - leider fehlt mir die Zeit, die letzten 9420 Seiten zu lesen.

Bitte gebt bei Interesse einfach Bescheid! Ich schneide dann ein Stück auf das ungefähre Wunschmaß zu. Ich überlasse euch den Schaum zum fairen Preis und habe nicht vor, damit reich zu werden... Die Menge ist begrenzt.

Mich würde hinterher auch interessieren, wie ihr das Arbeiten mit dem Material findet. Und natürlich würde ich mich freuen, ein Foto von einem fertigen Köder zu sehen

Viele Grüße + tight lines, Jockl


----------



## Jockl (28. September 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab mir jetzt doch ein paar Sachen hier angeschaut. In den letzten Jahren hat sich ja verdammt viel getan. Ihr seid der Hammer, Leute. Allein dieses Endkarussell von FrankWoerner ist schon mehr als sehenswert... Rrespekt.


----------



## Angler_Martin (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schuahcremesepp:

Das finish sieht gut aus!


----------



## Kössi (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute, 
in der Fisch und Fang vom August war eine CD und Anleitung im Heft, wie ein Zanderwobbler gefertgt wird. Ich habe mal versucht ihn nachzubauen, weil mir der Lauf gefällt. Aber leider schlängelt mein Wobbler nicht so sondern flankt nur. Ich bekomme diesen Lauf nicht hin. Diemei hat auch mal so einen Wobblerlauf hier gepostet. Doch den hab ich so auch nicht hinbekommen. Kann mir einer sagen auf welche Komponenten es ankommt damit der Wobbler ,,schlängelt,,? Der Wobbler war gegossen, ich habe ihn mit PU Schaum von Nepomuk und Abachi gefertigt, aber am Material wird es wohl nicht liegen.
Kössi


----------



## Kössi (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Verschiedene Schaufeln und Gewichtsverteilungen habe ich schon ausprobiert. Ich werde mal Fotos oder Video reinstellen, wenn Zeit ist.
Hätte ja sein könne jemand hat sich mal über das Teil hergemacht und kann was dazu sagen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (3. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kleine Wobbler für Barsch und Forelle aus Balsa.
55mm, 6g, sinkend.

Wie man sieht brauch ich noch reichlich Übung beim airbrushen. Das muss alles noch feiner werden. Ansonsten bin ich aber recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis


----------



## donak (4. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

^^ Also ich finde deine Kreationen klasse, die würde ich auch direkt fischen.


----------



## Csaba (8. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke, danke, danke!
> 
> Ich habe gerade ne kreative Phase und die Nächsten sind fertig



Die sind SUPER!!!


----------



## Csaba (8. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar von mir. 

Balsa, Floating


----------



## donak (8. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Csaba schrieb:


> Ein paar von mir.
> 
> Balsa, Floating



Die gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Bis ich meine neue Werkstatt in Betrieb habe, dauert es noch etwas.


----------



## Deep Down (8. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Casa Nr.1
Danke, man tut was man kann!

@Casaba Nr.2 
Deine sind aber auch Klasse! Toll!!!

@donak
Nun wirds aber Zeit! Das Wetter läutet gerade massiv die Bastelzeit ein!


----------



## Csaba (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak vielen Dank. Ich baue meine Werkstatt auch neu auf. Versuche ein Kopiergerät zu bastelln und paar Geräte zu kaufen.

@Deep Down vielen Dank. 

Das Wetter ist kalt und regnerisch. Ideal zum basteln.

WTD von mir. Es sieht so aus Rapfen mögen...


----------



## Faulenzer21 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo ihr Bastler, 
eure Wobbler sehen ja jedesmal Mega aus. Ich versuche mich, seit ich diesen Thread entdeckt habe, auch daran eigene Wobbler zu bauen. 
Habe mich schon viel eingelesen und gemerkt, dass einige von euch ein "Karussel" zum Lackieren verwenden. Meine Frage ist nun, braucht man das unbedingt oder wie macht Ihr das? 
Traue mich nicht so recht ans bemalen und finish bevor ich da Gewissheit habe. 
Liebe Grüße 
Chris

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich baue zwar nicht so geile wobbler wie andere hier, aber ich kann so ein karussell nur herzlich empfehlen. Durch die langsamen drehbewegungen verteilt sich das epoxidharz besser und es entstehen keine tropfen.


----------



## Faulenzer21 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, mein Plan ist es eben jetzt wenn die Nächte länger werden zum Frühjahr meine Köderboxen aufzustocken. 
@Höffi wie hadt du denn dein Karussel gebaut, wenn ich fragen darf? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoffi (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar darfst du. Ich mach morgen mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## Faulenzer21 (9. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Cool danke 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Csaba (10. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo, 

gießt hier jemand Jerkbaits? möchte gerne paar gießen aber habe keine ahnung welcher Material ich dazu kaufen soll.


----------



## Hoffi (10. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier ist mein Köderkarussell, habe einfach nen Kasten gebaut und eine Welle mit 2 Scheiben befestigt. Dazu dann ein Mikrowellenmotor von ebay und 2 Kugellager. Hab dann noch einen Schalter dran gemacht und fertig ist das Dingen. Hab es so für 4 köder, aber ich aknn da noch mehr ösen dran befestigen.


----------



## Hoffi (14. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*






Hab mir 3 Jerks gebastelt, mal schauen ob sie fängig sind


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kein Wobbler diesmal.
Aber den Blinkertrööt besucht keiner mehr, daher stell ich mal etwas Metall hier dazu.
im Holzkohlefeuer geschweisst, geschmiedet, gefaltet, geschweisst, geschmiedet, verdreht, ausgeschmiedet, geschliffen, gehärtet, angelassen, geschliffen , geätzt.
Dann Klarlack gegen Rost.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

och komm, 
sag doch mal jemand was zu meinem Blech.
Das waren noch Zeiten, als Diemai aktiv war. Der wusste sowas zu würdigen.


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Kein Wobbler diesmal.
> Aber den Blinkertrööt besucht keiner mehr, daher stell ich mal etwas Metall hier dazu.
> im Holzkohlefeuer geschweisst, geschmiedet, gefaltet, geschweisst, geschmiedet, verdreht, ausgeschmiedet, geschliffen, gehärtet, angelassen, geschliffen , geätzt.
> Dann Klarlack gegen Rost.



Sorry, habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen!

Da ist ja an Bearbeitungstechniken alles dabei! Bei welchem japanischen Samuraischwertmeister hast Du Dir das denn abgeschaut?

Sehr aufwendig aber sehr sehr schick und eigen! #6#6#6#6

Ich gebe Dir auch recht, dass hier oft nur noch abgeladen wird, ohne mal die Arbeiten der anderen zu würdigen!

Und was macht denn der Meister aller Blechköder?


----------



## magut (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

unglaublich was du dir da für einen Blinker antust:m
wie lang hat es gedauert bis das Teil fertig war??--ich würd en nie fischen, zu schön und zu viel Arbeit um am Gewässerboden zu verrosten|wavey:

aber ganz großes Kino was du da zeigst!!
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Bobster (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ganz große Klasse #6

 Der Blinker an sich feiert zumindest bei mir seit diesem Jahr sein ganz großes "come back" !

 Sehr schöne Arbeit mit großen Potenzial und viel, viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## angler1996 (21. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> och komm,
> sag doch mal jemand was zu meinem Blech.
> Das waren noch Zeiten, als Diemai aktiv war. Der wusste sowas zu würdigen.



 sorry, das ist mir entgangen, so richtig verfolge ich auch den Tröd nicht mehr.

 Was soll ich sagen_ Du hast die absolute Macke:q:m|wavey:
 Soviel Arbeit für einen Blinker, der irgendwann u.U. ein wässriges Grab findet.
 Möge er bis dahin viele Fische fangen.
 Gruß A.


----------



## daci7 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Abgefahren! Ein Damast-Blinker! Respekt!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

danke für die Blumen. ob der jemals wasser sieht, mal abwarten. vielleicht im Mittelwasser an der 12 kg schnur. oder diese Sprengringe mit max Zugkraft zum DRilling.

nee, ganz ehrlich, ich übe mich am damastschmieden. und bei dem letzten stück hat sich gezeigt, dass eine verschweissung nicht sauber war. beim verdrehen ist die naht aufgegangen. und statt das Blech in die Tonne zu treten hab ichs halt plattgeklopft und nen blinker draus gemacht.
die rissstelle sieht man auch auf dem foto.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Offtopic und darauf antwortendes gelöscht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Manchmal liegen Freud und Leid so nah beinander...

Endlich ist der Weiher wieder eisfrei, ab ans Wasser.
Die Multirolle genommen mit der 7kg Schnur, denn heute soll der neue Schatz ans Band.

Läuft von anfang an toll, die dunbkle Farbe passt zum klaren Winterwasser. Erstmal durchs Mittelwasser, ja keinen Hänger riskieren.
Und dann, tatsächlich: Fisch. Nix großes, aber Fisch auf Damast!
Schnell ist der 3 Pfünder an Land, voll inhaliert.
SChnur kappen, von hinten durch die Kiemen rausholen, gut gegangen, Hecht schwimmt. 
Noch die Schnurreste vom no-knot abfummeln, neu dran.
und beim nächsten wurf klatscht der blinker 3m vor mir ins wasser. ohne schnur. Aber der nokonot ist noch dran.
Endweder schlaufe des Stahlvorgangs gebrochen oder ich hatte gar nicht eingeschlauft?
Scheixxe. wie kann das passieren? ich knote übers jahr wohl 1000 köder an, das passierte zuletzt vor 10 jahren. und dann mit DIESEM Köder!.
Alle Rettungsversuche mit Kescher und Stockverlängerung blieber erfolglos.

So bleibt nur dieses Foto:c


----------



## Deep Down (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri und Ärgern!

Versuchs mal mit Magnetfischen!


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das is gar nicht mal doof.
morgen kommenb alle neodyme die ich hab an die rute.


----------



## magut (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri und viel Glück beim Magnetfischen:q
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> das is gar nicht mal doof.



Was erwartest Du? Das war immerhin mal der kreativste Thread des Forums! Da darf es durchaus einige Nachbeben an Ideen geben!:g

Dann bin ich mal gespannt! Youtube ist voll mit solchen Videos!


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Daaaanke. Danke, Dankedankedanke.

1/2 Stunde Magnetangeln und ich habe ihn wieder. und nen alten Gummifisch dazu. Schon erstaunlich was da alles hängenbleibt. jede Menge kleine Eisenteilchen, vermutlich von Dalben, Uferbefestigunge und leider Müll, der über die Jahre im Wasser zerfällt.

Jetzt kommt er an die Wand, man soll das Schicksal ja bekanntlich nicht herausfordern.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geil!#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## magut (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#6  und ein wenig das wasser gesäubert 
Petri zum Gummi :q
l.G.
Mario


----------



## Eisenkneter (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ehrlich, so kozentriert hab ich selten geworfen wenns auf fische geht. versucht in 5 cm bahnen den grund abzuschleifen.
und als ich den widerstand des gufi merkte, das war wie ein biss. 

seltsamerweise war die schlaufe des stahlvorfachs tadellos.
und der noknot war ja noch an der angel..
irgendwie hab ichs geschafft den noknot festzumachen und die schlaufe ausserhalb des hakens zu halten ...#q


----------



## Kössi (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Leute. Hier mal ein paar der letztens entstandenen Köder. Nun will  ich mich mal an Twichbaits probieren. Hat da jemand Erfahrung wie man  die ausbleit, damit sie seitlich wegbrechen? Kann mir vorstellen wie bei  einem Jerk Blei eher vorn und hinten wie bei einem Jerk.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, sehr schön geworden! 
Mit Alufolie drunter?

Stickbaits ausbleien wie Jerkbaits nur eben schwimmend


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich kann nur immer staunen, wie ihr das mit der Folie hinbekommt. Ich bekomm die nicht faltenfrei drauf.
Wenn ich dann mit nem geriffelten Griff drüberrolle um SChuppen zu prägen sieht mans kaum noch, aber es ärgert mich dass ichs nicht hinbekomme.
ausserdem hab ich dann folie an allen fingern kleben, nur nicht auf dem wobb.


----------



## Viktor1994 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal eine kleine Frage: Wie macht man so welche Wobbler?


----------



## Kössi (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep down. Also doch wie Jerks, dachte ich mir schon. Der Teich ist wieder frei, da kann ich heute mal experimentieren.
Ja  sind einige mit Folie dabei, geritzt oder mit einem Gitter vom Baumarkt  gemacht. Auf dem ersten Bild hab ich unter die Folie nochmal Klebeband  in 2 Ebenen geklebt für die Kiemen. Diese kann man dann nochmals  anritzen. Hier nochmal Folienwobbler.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Viktor1994 schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Frage: Wie macht man so welche Wobbler?



steht doch alles in diesem Trööt:q
Und im Vorgängertrööt.

Ist ja Urlaubszeit und Sch..wetter. Einfach mal 2000 Seiten lesen:q

Nee, im Ernst, vom Besenstiel bis zum Kunstwer ist hier alles drin, von Balsaholz bis Kunststoff.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi
Auch sehr schön geworden!#6

@Victor
Lesen, lesen, lesen! |supergri
Und einfach anfangen, spezielle Fragen werden dann hier sicherlich beantwortet!


----------



## donak (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi: Die Jerks, sowie Wobbler können sich sehen lassen, die bringen mit Sicherheit Fisch.


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bastelsaison und nix mehr los hier?

Na dann:


----------



## magut (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wunderschöne Teile die 2. Ist der Twisterschwanz deko oder fest montiert?
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir. Der Twisterschwanz ist die Zier des Köders und natürlich fester Bestandteil desselbigen!


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi DeepDown,
 Sehr sehr schöne Jerks, könnt ich mir im Laden vorstellen.
Im Vergleich zu  namenhaften Teilen, sind deine aber im Detail viel gelungener und schöner, dafür zahlt man dann auch gerne etwas mehr (schon fast zu gut zum Angeln).

R E S P E K T


----------



## Deep Down (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir! 
Ja, ich muss keine Rücksicht auf einen Kosten/Nutzen-Faktor setzen! So kann das Design eigenständiger und aufwendiger werden.


----------



## donak (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deep Down: Wie immer Klasse Köder, die Qualität ist immer Top und deine Designs auch!


----------



## Kössi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi Deep Down Top Köder! Der Zweite mit dem Twister sieht echt genial aus.
Wie hast du den Schwanz befestigt? Kann man hier schlecht sehen. Bin gerade dabei Wobbler mit Twister zu bauen, welche ich über eine Spirale eindrehen kann. 
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Euch!

Bei der Befestigung des Twisterschwanz bin ich noch am experimentieren, welche Lösung sich letztlich durchsetzt, daher ist das auch noch nicht abschließend erkennbar. 
Bei den Gummitwistern ist aber die Spirallösung eine der Besten.


----------



## Frosch38 (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen was für super Köder in den Hobbyräumen so entstehen.
Ich habe mit seid einiger Zeit der mini Wobblerbastelei verschrieben. Alle sinkend und gedacht für Forelle.


----------



## Deep Down (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne kleine Teile geworden!
Auf Forelle geht es in knapp 2 Monaten schon wieder los!


----------



## donak (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich mag auch kleine Wobbler, deinen sehen top aus.


----------



## Kössi (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frosch 38, schöne Wobbs. Wie hast du das obere Dekor gemacht?


----------



## pennfanatic (27. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Diese ganzen Kunstwerke sind aber nicht wirklich aus einem besenstiel entstanden? Oder?
Giesst ihr die formen oder benutzt ihr 3d Drucker?


----------



## Kössi (28. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die meisten sind schon aus Holz geschnitzt, einige Leute giessen und Wenige benutzen einen 3d Drucker. Einfach mal hier blättern, dann siehst du wie das geht.


----------



## Deep Down (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Meine basieren ausschliesslich auf Holzrohlingen!


----------



## DeralteSack (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es macht immer wieder Spaß in diese Basteltrööts zu schauen. Was hier vorgestellt wird ist immer wieder der helle Wahnsinn.
Hier werden Teile von Hobbybastlern gebastelt, wie man sie niemals im Laden finden könnte. Einfach nur wundervolle und geniale Teile, die mit viel Liebe und handwerklichem Geschick gebastelt worden sind.
Solche Teile wünschte ich mir auch in meiner Kiste. Die Dinger sehen einfach nur TOP aus!!! #6

@ Deep Down: Wie hast du denn die schönen grünen Punkte bei dem Karpfenimitat gemacht? Die sehen klasse aus!


----------



## Deep Down (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@DeralteSack
Nimm am Einfachsten Glanzpapier und schneide oder stanze diese Punkte aus.


----------



## DeralteSack (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht Klasse aus! #6


----------



## schuahcremesepp (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich hab auch wieder einen fertig gebastelt. 
Aus Balsaholz. 16cm, 61g, sinkend.

An dieser Stelle mal ein großes Dankeschön an alle die sich regelmäßig mit ihren Selbstbauten an diesem Thread beteiligen und ihre Ehrfahrungen und ihr Wissen teilen#6.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht suuuuuper aus.
Keine Chance das ist sowas hin bekäme


----------



## schuahcremesepp (1. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Geile Designs! Das Karpfenimmitat is is mal was anderes!


----------



## donak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@schuahcremesepp: Der kann sich doch wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## Kössi (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schuhcremesepp
geiles Teil, hast du das Schuppenmuster in Folie geritzt und überspritzt, oder schon auf den Rohling geritzt?
Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @schuahcremesepp: Der kann sich doch wirklich sehen lassen.



Das meine ich aber auch!#6


----------



## schuahcremesepp (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak & @deep down: Freut mich, dass er euch gefällt. Hab mir diesmal auch wirklich viel Zeit gelassen beim bauen.
@kössi: Ich hab den Rohling mit Aluklebeband beklebt und dann das Muster eingeritzt. Wobei einritzen hier nicht der richtige Begriff ist. Ich habs mit der Rückseite von einem Sägeblatt "eingedrückt". So bekommt man schön gerade Linien hin. Ich hab auch nicht direkt auf die Folie gebrusht sondern erst eine Schickt Epoxy aufgetragen.

Leider läuft er noch nicht wirklich stabil, egal wie ich die Öse biege. Ich werd wohl noch etwas an der Tauchschaufel rumschleifen müssen. Wenn das auch nichts hilft, dann wird er eben zum Flaschenöffner umfunktioniert


----------



## donak (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Schuahcremesepp: Ich denke bei dem Gewicht und der Größe ist Balsa auch nicht unbedingt die beste Wahl. Der Köder an sich ist aber cool. Vielleicht mal Espe oder Abachi benutzen.


----------



## schuahcremesepp (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da hast du wohl recht. Ich hab das Gewicht der Epoxy-Schichten unterschätzt und war auch bei der Bebleiung etwas übermütig. Aber was solls... man lernt eben bei jedem Wobbler einiges dazu. Das macht ja auch den Reiz aus 
Beim nächsten in der Größe werd ich deinem Ratschlag folgen und Holz verwenden, welches nicht so auftriebsstark ist.


----------



## Urban_Stepper (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Goldene Hände hast du Jung. Super Arbeit:m


----------



## Kössi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hab auch wieder mal was fertig. Die Rohlinge sind aus PUschaum.
Hat schon mal jemand Perlmutt von Hansa gespritzt? Ist das weiß deckend oder kann man die Farbe darunter noch erkennen, wenn man dünn spritzt?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Köder geworden!#6

Perlmutt ist eher lasierend als deckend, das wird für die Hansafarben genauso gelten. 
Wenn Du keinen lila bzw. violett Effekt willst, nimm lieber Glitzerlack.


----------



## Kössi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ok, hab bis jetzt metallic gold und silver benutzt. Perlmuttfolie ist auch etwas lila, aber das will ich dann auch nicht, sondern eher weiß. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Im Glitzerlack ist im Gegensatz zu den Metallicfarben keine feine Farbe drin, deshalb bleibt der erstmal aufgrund der größeren Partikelchen beim "rüberhauchen" "lasierend"!


----------



## schuahcremesepp (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hab auch wieder mal was fertig. Die Rohlinge sind aus PUschaum.


 
Schöne Teile! Der Barsch-Jerk gefällt mir besonders gut. Sprühst du direkt auf die Alufolie oder kommt bei dir vorher auch noch ne Lackschicht drüber?

Welches Material benutzt ihr denn für eure Tauchschaufeln? Ich hab bis jetzt Bastelglas ausm Baumarkt verwendet. Für kleinere Wobbels in 2mm, was ziemlich bruchanfällig ist und für größere in 4mm. Anscheinend verwenden ja einige sogenanntes "Lexan". Wo liegt denn da genau der Unterschied? Wenn ich auf egay nach Lexan suche, kommen Artikel mit zig verschiedenen Bezeichnungen (Polycarbonat, Koscon, Makrolon,...)|kopfkrat


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nimm "Makrolon"! 
Plexiglas ist dagegen viel zu bruchanfällig und wohl auch nicht so uv-beständig.
Such Dir einen Kunststoffhändler in Deiner Nähe, der hilft Dir meistens weiter!


----------



## Kössi (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich sprühe direkt auf die Folie und anschließend zum Schutz Klarlack, aber werde mal vorher Klarlack probieren, dann verwischt die Farbe eventuell nicht so schnell. Wie spritzen die anderen auf Folie außer vorher Epoxi?
Schuahcremesepp: ich benutze für die Schaufeln auch Polycarbonat.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mal zwei neue Zugänge:


----------



## pennfanatic (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen toll aus.
Du musst ein künstler beim lackieren sein...


----------



## Deep Down (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Dir! 

Übung und ein bisschen Geschick sind schon nötig!


----------



## GetHooked (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

WOW, wirklich sehr gelungen! Daumen rauf


----------



## magut (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

unglaublich schön diese Teile!!!
Die sind für die Vitrine , den zum Fischen viel zu schade:q
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, die sind natürlich für die Damen mit den spitzen Zähnen!
Und notfalls baue ich mir einen Neuen und meistens auch einen nochmals Besseren! 
Beim Köderbau gibt es irgendwie kein Ende! Immer fällt einem dann doch noch was Neues ein!


----------



## Kössi (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep down der Grüne sieht Klasse aus.#6 Tut mir leid, aber den muß ich bestimmt mal abkupfern:m Mir geht es genauso, wenn mal einer abreißt wird er  gleich nochmal nachgebaut, oft sogar 2-3mal und so wächst halt das Ködersortiment ins Unendliche.:q


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bastelzeit.........


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich mus jetzt mal ein wenig Kritik anbringen :q

da baust du die megageilsten Wobbler !! ich dreh durch wenn ich die sehe, weil der "willhabeneffekt" soooooooo  groß ist.

UND dann hast so rostige Halterungen (die zum fotografieren):q

Sorry das musste jetzt sein |bla::q
BITTE nicht böse sein:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Es wird Dich überraschen, aber diese "rostigen" Halter habe ich sogar extra und genau so angefertigt!
Das Metall ist künstlich gealtert in einer Essig-Backpulversuppe!


----------



## Torkel (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Eine verchromt blinkende Halterung würde auch nur von den Meisterwerken ablenken. Also so seh ich das.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich danke euch. Schön das sie euch gefallen.

Ich leg mal ne schlichte Schleie nach:


----------



## DeralteSack (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre, dann hätte ich ne sehr kurze Lebenserwartung!|rolleyes

Bei den genialen Teilen bekommt man Lust, selber rein zu beißen!|supergri

Einfach wieder klasse! #6

Bietest du auch Seminare zum Wobblerbauen an???
Ich würde mich sofort anmelden.


----------



## Hoffi (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deine Köder sehen immer klasse aus:k:m


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, Danke!



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Fisch wäre, dann hätte ich ne sehr kurze Lebenserwartung!|rolleyes



Nee, die bleibt trotz des Reinfalls auf die Täuschung hoch!


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, dann leg ich nochmal nach......

Schleie mit Variationen!














Und etwas Evolution im Detail.......


----------



## donak (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn ich dein letztes Bild jetzt nochmal so betrachte, ist das auch ein Killerdesign, ich sag ja: "Du hast ne Macke!" Natürlich im positiven Sinne.

Vorallem erst die "Nackte" vorschicken und dann das Schleienglitterfeuerwerk abfackeln.


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Killerdesign? 
Die berüchtigte "Seefarbe".....1,15m und 1,09m sprechen schon für sich, oder? Nun noch ordentlich mit BlinkBlink gepimpt!

Ich finde, die Schleie sieht schlicht auch super gut aus! Außerdem isse nur 14cm!


----------



## schuahcremesepp (6. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So ich hab die Position der Tauchschaufel nochmal radikal verändert und den Wobbler so noch retten können. Hab auch gleich mal ein Video vom Lauf gemacht:
https://youtu.be/F73sdS9KHLw


----------



## Deep Down (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ups, das ist jetzt aber ne radikal veränderte Schaufelposition!

Läuft aber!


----------



## fischbär (7. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer!


----------



## magut (8. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Traum Teile!!!  Und immer noch rostige Halter  zum fotografiere. 
  aber deine Wobbler spielen in einer eigenen Liga!! 
LG 
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und immer noch ein "rostiger" Halter!


----------



## magut (29. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ooooohhhh ist der wieder schön geworden #6#r#r
zu schade zum fischen :q
LG
Mario


----------



## don rhabano (30. März 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow hier geht ja immernoch die Post ab!#6 Tolle Arbeit allerseits!

Ich komme leider gar nicht mehr zum Köderbauen, schaut mal in die Kleinanzeigen, wenn ihr noch airbrushgeschirr braucht:m

Guten Schnitz :q


----------



## Deep Down (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Euch und ab die Post......


----------



## Angler2097 (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schöne Wobbler DeepDown! 1A


----------



## magut (1. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn du mir deine Adresse per PN sendest, schick ich dir edelstahldraht für neue Halter 
Diese Kunstwerke und du hast (ich weis künstlich gemacht) rostige Drahtbügel |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri
einfach genial was du da produzierst!
welches Material simd die "Schwanzerl" und wie befestigst du es?
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (2. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Google nach wiggletails und am Einfachsten schaust Du Dir an, wie man die bindet! Ich mach es noch ein bisschen anders und muss schauen, ob es auf Dauer hält.


----------



## Deep Down (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann habe ich noch nen Barsch fertig...


----------



## magut (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

diese oberfläche ist der absolute Wahnsinn!!!
hast du beruflich damit zu tun?  oder schon so viel Übung die Beschichtung so perfekt zu bekommen?
--und danke für die Info zu den "Schwänzchen" |supergri
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, Danke und Bitte, Bitte!

Zur Beschichtung: Ich habe einfach schon viele gebaut! Da kann man noch so viel lesen. Mit dem Zeug muss man wirklich seine Erfahrungen machen und sich auf die Eigenschaften oder besser Eigenarten einstellen.


----------



## Deep Down (6. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## Kössi (8. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

deep down - Klasse Wobbler #6 wie bekommst du die Punkte auf dem grünen und blauen Jerk hin? Ist das Glitter?


----------



## Deep Down (9. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Ja, alle einzeln gesetzt!


----------



## schuahcremesepp (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deine Jerks sind einfach der Wahnsinn Deep Down!

ich hab mir zwei Wobbler gebaut, die ich vor allem zum Schleppen verwenden will:


----------



## pennfanatic (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Was nimmst du als Rohling für den wobblerkörper?


----------



## schuahcremesepp (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

In diesem Fall hab ich Fichte genommen. Für kleine Wobbler nehm ich Balsa.


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

schaut gut aus, gibt's einen Grund, warum Du die fordere Öse unter die Nasenspitze setzt?


----------



## schuahcremesepp (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja den gibts. So läuft er einfach am besten .


----------



## angler1996 (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ok, also getestet|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



schuahcremesepp schrieb:


> Deine Jerks sind einfach der Wahnsinn Deep Down!
> 
> ich hab mir zwei Wobbler gebaut, die ich vor allem zum Schleppen verwenden will:



Danke Dir!

Wow, die Wobbler sehen Klasse aus!#6


----------



## magut (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

mittlerweile sind hier nur noch Kunstwerke zu sehen!!
Kenn keinen "gekauften" der so gut aussieht!
Gratulier euch!!
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, aber das könnte auch dazu führen, dass sich keiner mehr traut was anderes zu posten!


----------



## pennfanatic (10. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Habe 1987 mal wobbler selber gebaut.
Zu denen hier im board stümperhaft.
Haben auch nicht lange gehalten


----------



## donak (12. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@schuahcremesepp: Die sehen Top aus, deine Wobbler.

Bei Zeiten werde ich auch mal wieder was posten, hoffe ich.


----------



## Deep Down (21. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Bei Zeiten werde ich auch mal wieder was posten, hoffe ich.


Da Du nicht zu Potte kommst......|supergri....hab ich noch was:


----------



## magut (22. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wieder 2 Kunstwerke die du uns da zeigst#h
ich beschränke mich gerade auf Bleigiessen um die *B*arschsaison beginnen zu können 
LG
Mario


----------



## Angelmann67 (27. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Der große im Hintergrund sieht aus wien  Pullbait
die beiden anderen sehen aber auch gut aus. 

Fettes Petri


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön, dass sie Euch gefallen!

Hecht und Zander vertragen sich nicht:


----------



## magut (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

langsam musst du aufpassen, dass die nicht in der Pfanne landen :q
wieder 2 so Traumteile!!!!
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob!

Hier nun mal was anderes. 43cm lang und 235gr schwer!


----------



## falter78 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Servus zusammen,

Wahnsinnsarbeiten!!!

Habe die Woche nach Jahren auch mal wieder zwei Jerks gebaut. Bei der zweiten Schicht Epoxidharz habe ich die Mischung scheinbar versaut, es lässt sich abkratzen weil es zu weich ist.

Da es die zweite Schicht ist und die Jerks aus PU sind, ist es eigentlich nicht so dramatisch. Drüber epoxieren geht nicht so weich ich das in Erinnerung habe oder?

Ich habe bei den großen Flaschen immer das Problem kleine Mengen exakt zu dosieren. Mit Einwegspritzen wird es auch nicht so genau. Und abwiegen ist bei so kleinen Mengen die ich brauche auch so ne Sache. Hat da jemand einen Tipp? Nutze das Behnke Epoxid.

Danke.

Hier mal die zwei:


----------



## Urban_Stepper (7. Mai 2017)

Mit einer guten fein Waage sollte es doch gehen. 
Gibt's bei eBay ab fünf Euro und mehr. 
Je nach Qualität. 
Ab 0,01 g. 

Es gibt welche die wiegen bis 500 g oder ein Kilo. Sind aber nicht so genau. 
Die günstigen jedenfalls. 

Welche die bis 100 g oder 200g sind da schon besser. 

Man kann die Waagen zu Hause auch leicht testen ob sie richtig anzeigen. 
Mit einer Münze in 1 oder 2€

1€ wiegt 7,5g
2€ wiegt 8,5g

Daran kann man sehen ob die Waage eine Abweichung hat oder nicht. 



Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## falter78 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

War bereits dabei nach einer Waage mit Dezimalstellen zu schauen. Und das mit den Münzen ist wirklich ein sehr guter Tipp. Danke.

Für andere die das gleiche Problem haben, dann spart man sich das Tariergewicht:

https://www.bundesbank.de/Redaktion/DE/FAQ_Listen/Aufgaben/bargeld_euro_muenzen.html?docId=18194


----------



## Deep Down (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke fürs Lob!


Das Behnke 600er und Härter LS messe ich immer mit Einwegspritzen ab. Das Harz 10 ml und der Härter 6ml.
Nach dem Verhältnius dann auch z.B.: 12,5/7,5; 7,5/4,5; 5/3; 2,5/1,5 etc!

Bei Mischungsfehlern wird eine Schicht meistens nicht zu weich, sondern klebt!
Eigentlich kann man da dann noch ne Schicht auftragen! 
Bei auftretenden weißen Stipperchen oder einem milchigen Effekt nützt das aber nix mehr!
Ich vermute mal, Du hast Dir zwischen den Schichten zu viel Zeit gelassen, so dass die untere bereits zu stark ausgehärtet war und dadurch keine Verbindung mehr stattfand. So entsteht üblicherweise dieses Abblättern/Schälen!
Mein Zeitplan: Zwischen 8 aber spätestens nach 10 Stunden die nächste Schicht drauf!


----------



## falter78 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, Du hast Dir zwischen den Schichten zu viel Zeit gelassen, so dass die untere bereits zu stark ausgehärtet war und dadurch keine Verbindung mehr stattfand. So entsteht üblicherweise dieses Abblättern/Schälen!
> Mein Zeitplan: Zwischen 8 aber spätestens nach 10 Stunden die nächste Schicht drauf!



Ahhh, siehste, das war mir neu bzw. hatte ich vergessen. Ich habe auf die durchgehärtete erste Schicht neu aufgetragen. Ok, wie gesagt, da es PU Jerks sind und die erste Schicht knallhart war, stört sich höchstens der Angler an der Optik. Sind halt jetzt rau und teilweise mit Fingerabdrücken. Die Fische sollte es nicht stören.

Habe jetzt trotzdem erst mal Einwegspritzen mit Kanülen und eine Feinwaage bestellt. Jetzt dürfte das Dosieren besser funktionieren. Mit den großen Behnke Flaschen ist das echt ansonsten ziemlich schwierig. Habe schon in alte Marmeladengläser umgefüllt, damit ich mit der Spritze besser rankomme.

Noch eine andere Frage in die Runde, bleit ihr mit flüssigem Blei aus? Ich habe Bleistangen aber muss die Bleie dann doch immer ziemlich rein "kloppen" so dass mir teilweise auch die Bohrlöcher ausfransen. Dazu stört mich, dass ich die Tiefe des Bleis nur grob bestimmen kann. Dazu entsteht bei den mit Seitenschneider abgezwackten Stücken immer so eine zugespitzte Schnittkante so das vermutlich auch kein optimales Gleichgewicht entsteht. Sägen mit einer Eisensäge wäre ggf. eine Alternative. Am liebsten würde ich aber flüssiges Blei eingießen. Für so kleine Mengen habe ich allerdings noch keinen vernünftigen Gießlöffel entdeckt. Kennt jemand dieses Teil:http://www.bleigussformen-shop.de/Giessloeffel-180-g Da könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man den ganz gut über einem Camping Gaskocher erhitzen könnte.

Zum Verschließen der Bleilöcher habe ich übrigens zufällig was Gutes als Alternative zu 5 Min. Epoxid und Autospachtel entdeckt. Es gibt von Pufas einen Füller, mit dem man üblicherweise Risse in Ecken von Wänden vor dem Streichen ausspritzen kann. Der wird knallhart und lässt sich nach acht Stunden schleifen und streichen. Hat gut geklappt.


----------



## Deep Down (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich gieße immer ein bisschen Härter bzw Harz in ein Platikschnapsglas, um es dann mit der Spritze aufzunehmen. Den Rest dann wieder zurück.

Bohr doch bei Bleistangen größere Löcher. Das Bleistück passt dann besser in das Loch. Du kannst es mit mehreren leichteren Hammerschlägen auch stauchen, also passig machen. Dann bist Du den Grad auch los!


----------



## falter78 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die nächsten Jerks sind im Anschlag. Habe mir erst mal neue Spraydosen geordert, morgen kommen hoffentlich die Briefwaage und die Spritzen mit Kanülen. Dann gehts ans Epoxieren









Heute konnte ich die ersten Lauftests am Fluss der zwei letzten kleinen Jerks machen. Der weiße läuft top. Beim bloßen Einholen zieht er schön geschmeidig von rechts nach links, sinkt schön langsam ab beim Stopp und bricht beim Twitchen super aus. Der braune erinnert mich an einen Zalt beim Twitchen, beim bloßen Einholen macht er jedoch nicht viel.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Pingeligkeit bei den Vorabeiten zahlen sich beim Finish richtig aus! Das gilt für Deine Riefen im Rohling.
Den Räubern ist das egal und wenn sie so laufen wie beschrieben, wird es nicht lange dauern!


----------



## falter78 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich finde die Riefen machen den Köder ganz interessant. Die meisten Fische haben doch auch irgendeine Macke im Schuppenkleid. Aber selbst wenn ich sie raus haben wöllte, würde ich mich tot schmirgeln. Ich nutze ja schon bis zu 100er Schleifpapier, aber die Riefen sind von der Raspel. Ich kann mit leben. Ob der hier auch gut läuft, muss sich erst noch zeigen...

Was machst du, Deep Down eigentlich mit den ganzen Jerks, verkaufst du auch welche oder sind die alle für den Eigengebrauch. Ich meine ich hätte dich schon mal gefragt, die sind alle auch handgeschnitzt aus Holz oder?


----------



## Deep Down (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sind alle aus Holz!

Also mit der aktuellen Reihe angel ich selber, verschenke oder tausche auch mal. Wenn man verschiedene Größen und Ausführungen hat, kommt da dann schon ordentlich was zusammen! Bei den "Alten" wird der Rohling schon mal recycelt!


----------



## Urban_Stepper (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Einige Leute scheinen hier wirklich goldene Hände zu haben wenn man die Köder sieht. 
Sieht nach richtig viel Zeit aus die investiert wurde. 

Zum Glück bleiben die Jerks selten irgendwo hängen, sonst wäre ja sehr schade drum. 




Fanatik Köder zu Verkaufen. Larva, Goby etc.


----------



## falter78 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich fühle mich auf jeden Fall nicht angesprochen, meine Jerks sind in der Tat noch ausbaufähig, aber mit den zwei letzten bin ich schon sehr zufrieden. Ich denke viel mehr ist beim Dekor mit Sprühdosen nicht mehr rauszuholen. Es sei denn ich würde mit unterschiedlichen Sprühköpfen, mehreren Schablonen arbeiten. Aber dazu fehlt mir ehrlich gesagt die Geduld. Und ich denke der Hecht schaut ja auch nicht so genau hin  Und das zurecht schleifen und schmirgeln von PUR Hartschaum ist eigentlich idiotensicher.

Ich komme gerade aus der Garage vom Köderkarussell. Nachdem ich heute morgen die erste Schicht Epoxid aufgetragen habe, habe ich jetzt nach acht Stunden die zweite aufgetragen. Das Epoxid der ersten war schon ziemlich trocken, beim antippen an der Spitze des Köders war es nicht mehr klebrig. Also bin ich mal gespannt, ob es sich noch verbindet.

Aber eines kann ich auf jedem Fall jedem mit auf den Weg geben, auch wenn es vermutlich schon zig mal in Beiträgen erwähnt wurde. Kauft euch ne Feinwaage fürn Zehner und wiegt genau die Mengen Epoxid und Härter ab. Ich habe das heute zwei Mal exakt nach Herstellerangabe gemacht und beim Auftragen und Begutachten der ersten Schicht von heute morgen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass es ein sehr gutes glattes Ergebnis wird.


----------



## falter78 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Max und Moritz, fertig zum Fischen, fehlen nur noch die Waffen:









Die ersten Lauftests müssen leider noch etwas warten, keine Zeit.

Vielen Dank an Deep Down für die Tipps zum Epoxieren, hat sehr gut funktioniert. Die Köder sind glatt wie ein Babyhintern.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bitte, gerne! 
Dann mal los!
Was wiegen denn Dei e Schätzchen?


----------



## falter78 (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der Sickly Verschnitt vorm Epoxieren ohne Haken knapp unter 50g, der Buster Verschnitt knapp unter 80g. Dem hatte ich beim Ausbleien letztlich doch zu viel Blei verpasst, der ist schon relativ schnell gesunken. Hatte aber keinen Bock das wieder rauszubohren. Der Sickly hing nur ganz leicht über der Wasseroberfläche, ich wollte den in schwimmend haben. Vielleicht ist es mir aber auch jetzt gelungen, einen ganz leicht sinkenden zu fertigen. Das wäre ganz cool. Will sie aber erst noch richtig durchtrocknen lassen bevor ich sie wässere.

Beim Ausbleien habe ich definitiv noch Luft nach oben...


----------



## KaroFisch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Moin Moin zusammen,
ich habe mal angefangen mir einen ersten Wobbler zu basteln. Ich weiss leider nicht welches Holz das ist. Es ist relativ leicht, aber dafür doch ziemlich hart. War ein Rest der seit sicher 20 Jahren im Keller lag.
Vorne soll noch eine kleine Schaufel dran. Ziel ist ein relativ ruhig laufender Wobbler für Zander, der so 1-1,5 m tief tauchen soll.
Meine Frage an die Experten...
Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas gegen die Form? Ist eben relativ bauchig & breit.
Ich dachte bevor ich weiter mache poste ich lieber mal die grobe Version.
Wenn nu jemand aus Erfahrung sagt "so gehts garnicht, das kann nicht laufen" kann ich es noch easy verändern. 
Länge ist im Moment 14,5 cm.
Ich wollte innen mit einem langen Draht die Ösen reinlegen. Die Form ist ein bisschen an Westins Jätte angelehnt. Im Moment allerdings doch ne Ecke bauchiger.
Heute Nacht geht erst mal die Schonzeit zu Ende, aber ich bleib dran beim Holzfisch.
Grüsse, Pete






links ist vorne


----------



## Deep Down (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wie gehts bzw ging es weiter?

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich noch mal nen kleinen Pausensnack!


----------



## magut (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wie immer --einfach geil |supergri
|supergri
LG
Mario


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*seit sehr langer zeit auch mal was von mir |wavey:*


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*hier nochmal 2 #h*


----------



## magut (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wunderschöne Wobbler!!  wie hast du die Lackierung bei den unteren 2 gemacht???;+

PS schöne Halter hast da 

LG
Mario


----------



## Waller Michel (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow ist ja krass was Ihr hier baut. Da sind ja richtige Kunstwerke dabei ehrlich. Auch die Messerschmiede hier im Forum haben echt was auf dem Kasten. ...
Schönen Abend für Euch und LG


----------



## KaroFisch (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dolle Dinger Kucki. Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



diesdorfer-kucki schrieb:


> *hier nochmal 2 #h*


 

Dolle Dinger, in der Tat.

Tu´ mir nur bitte (und dir) einen Gefallen: Self Made Baits. Nicht Selfe Made Bait`s. Besser noch "self made baits".

Nix für ungut.


----------



## Rot_See_Angler (6. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#r Super schöne Teile, bin Schwer beeindruckt, tolle farben, weiter so#6


----------



## falter78 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: die Lackierung wirkt schon surreal, Wahnsinn.

@Diesdorfer: tolle Arbeiten, was bewirken die Flügel am Heck der Jerks die du eingestellt hast?

Ich habe auch wieder zwei neue Jerks fertig. Simply Red und ne Trutta. 

So langsam werde ich mir Gedanken machen müssen wie ich künftig weitermache. Habe mal nach PU Hartschaum Resten Ausschau gehalten aber nichts mehr bei ebay und co. gefunden. Ich denke ich werde aus den letzten das optimale Modell auswählen, einen Rohling fertigen und dann versuchen mit PUR Resin zu gießen.








Freitag Abend gab es die erste Attacke auf Max, leider nicht hängen geblieben.


----------



## donak (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Falter78: Sehen gut aus. Guck mal in der Bucht nach Ureol da solltest du zwecks PU fündig werden.


----------



## falter78 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, siehst du das war es. Hatte meine Rohmaterial vor Jahren auch bei ebay gekauft aber nicht mehr gewusst, wie ich daran gekommen bin. Empfohlene Dichte ist ca. 600kg/cbm so weit ich mich erinnern kann?


----------



## donak (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei Jerks so 700 bis 750 sagt man ja, dann ist es wie Buche wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## Deep Down (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@falter
Die kommen doch schon einmal gut rüber!#6


----------



## checkervomneckar (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo liebe Mit-Bastler! Nach einiger Zeit der Custom-Wobbler-Abstinenz, würde ich nun aus aktuellem Anlass gerne wieder einsteigen.

Es haben sich aber bereits bei der Konzeption meines ersten Projekts 1-2 Fragen ergeben, ich hoffe das ich damit hier richtig bin. Falls nicht, möge es man mir nachsehen und mir einen Wink geben, wo ich evtl besser aufgehoben bin 

1) Da es kein 1:1 Nachbau eines existierenden Wobblers werden soll, bin ich auf der Suche (und leider noch nicht fündig geworden) nach einer Übersicht / Schematik / Formal / Erklärung, wie der Winkel der Tauchschaufel und deren Fläche mit der Tauchtiefe korreliert. Mit meinen rudimentären Physikkenntnissen komme ich da nicht weit, aber gehen müste das doch eigentlich...

2) Kennt zufällig jmd den Unterschied der beiden Bücher von Hans Nordin? Is das eine einfach ne Neuauflage des anderen? ( Kunst-Köder selber machen / Topmodelle im Eigenbau )

3) Gibt es evtl. gute englischsprachige Literatur zu dem Gebiet?

Ich bedanke mich vorab bei allen Antwortenden!


----------



## donak (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zu 1) Gibt es nicht meines Wissens nach, so einfach ist das auch nicht, da der Körper, dessen Form, Bebleiung und Material auch immer Einfluss haben.

Zu 2) Ich habe auch nur die Neuauflage, rein inhaltlich sollten die gleich sein, nur die Zeichnungen bei der Erstauflage kann man glaube ich rausklappen zum abzeichnen, kann mich auch täuschen.

Zu 3) Keine Ahnung, der Diemai könnte das vielleicht wissen.


----------



## west1 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zu 3. Ja gibt es, einige Vorschläge von Diemai stehen sicherlich hier irgendwo.

Dieses Buch hatte ich irgendwann mal auf Dieters Vorschlag gekauft.

https://www.amazon.de/Making-Wooden-Fishing-Lures-English-ebook/dp/B01N41DM34


----------



## diemai (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ checkervomneckar

Die beiden Bücher von Hans Nordin sind inhaltlich absolut gleich , sogar die Druckfehler , .....nur das eine ist ein kleinformatiger ,  lizensierter Nachdruck , gab's 'mal bei Lidl oder Aldi für 5 Tacken im Sonderverkauf , .....findet man heute noch gelegentlich gebraucht bei Ebay .

Englischsprachige Literatur zum Thema gibt es recht häufig , hatte vor Jahren auch 'mal zwei Videos dazu gemacht :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR4JSfKiGm0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJOsHeERcao

Die im Video erwähnte Mrs. Judith Bowman ist leider im März 2015 verstorben ,.......ihr Shop existiert nicht mehr .

Mittlerweile hab' ich allerdings noch einige Bücher mehr , vielleicht könnte aber auch ein Ebook interessant für dich sein ?

Da gibt es einen Australier namens Greg Vinall , der ist auch auf YouTube aktiv , der hat so ein Ebook über Kunstköderbau veröffentlicht , ...hier erstmal sein Kanal :

https://www.youtube.com/user/Makelures/feed

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## checkervomneckar (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wow! Vielen Dank für den Input, damit hab ich erst Mal bisschen was zu tun  Das E-Book hab ich mir direkt besorgt!

Ich werde dann auch versuchen eine Kopie des Hans Nordin Buches zu nem guten Kurs zu ergattern, vielleicht habe ich Glück. Scheint aber auf jeden Fall ne ganz gute Basis zu sein bzw. nen guten Gesamtüberblick zu geben.

Hoffentlich trifft meine Holzbestellung bald ein, die Nervosität steigt, nicht das ich noch aus Verzweiflung den Esstisch ansäge!


----------



## diemai (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



checkervomneckar schrieb:


> Wow! Vielen Dank für den Input, damit hab ich erst Mal bisschen was zu tun  Das E-Book hab ich mir direkt besorgt!
> 
> Ich werde dann auch versuchen eine Kopie des Hans Nordin Buches zu nem guten Kurs zu ergattern, vielleicht habe ich Glück. Scheint aber auf jeden Fall ne ganz gute Basis zu sein bzw. nen guten Gesamtüberblick zu geben.
> 
> Hoffentlich trifft meine Holzbestellung bald ein, die Nervosität steigt, nicht das ich noch aus Verzweiflung den Esstisch ansäge!



Gern geschehen meinerseits , ...hast 'ne PN !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## falter78 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die ersten Minijerks sind fertig. 8cm, zwischen 20 und 22g. Ausgangsmaterial war PU Hartschaum.


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (23. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*ein paar jerks aus der fertigung*


----------



## falter78 (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schön.

Sind die Tail-Halter selbst gebaut?


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



falter78 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> 
> Sind die Tail-Halter selbst gebaut?



ja alles#h


----------



## Deep Down (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Très chic!!!!!!!


----------



## DeralteSack (24. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diesdorfer-kucki

Sehr schön!

Die sehen echt toll aus. Mir gefallen besonders die Formen von den Salt-artigen und die feinen Lackierungen deiner Wobbler.

@falter78

Auch sehr schöne Modelle!
Das 2. Modell sieht von der Form sehr interessant aus.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schöne arbeiten #6 , und wieder etwas mal von mir.










Gruss aus Wien#h


----------



## Deep Down (25. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jeder ein Unikat!:m


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke , Deep Down. 
deine arbeiten sind auch grosse klasse#6.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@rapfenjäger
Jeder Deiner Wobbler unterscheidet sich vom anderen. Das betrifft ja nicht nur die Tauschaufel, sondern auch die Form. 
Gegossen können die also nicht sein!
Wie stellst Du die denn eigentlich her?
Alle einzeln "geschnitzt"? Aus PU-Schaum oder Holz?
Und gelb/weiß ist ne sehr fängige Farbkombi. Aber warum alle in gelb/weiß?
Ich meine Du hast in der Vergangenheit auch schon gut damit Welse gefangen, oder?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down: ja du hast recht ich stelle diverse schablonen und formen selbst her.  die werden natürlich laufend verbessert.
die schablonen werden von haus aus versehen mit den wichtigsten daten die sich beim test am gewässer bewährt haben. tauchschaufel , drahtlänge ,  bleimenge , breite , höhe , länge , lauf , spezielle charakteristik  usw..und trotzdem ist alles handarbeit da sich immer wieder kleine abweichungen beim machen ergeben abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen formen. zwei fotos verdeutlichen es anschaulich das making.









somit sind alle originals:vik:
die bereits früher gekauften weniger fängigen wobbler tune und repainte ich falls nötig , der vorteil ist der wenn man genügend betriebserfahrung hat kann man fast alles machen..:q
derzeit sind es ca. 22 diverse formen tendenz endlos...lach.:q
ich bin immer auf der suche nach dem ultimativen wobbler..und ja ich bin ganz nah dran an dem von mir selbst ernannten superfänger..manche fische ich erfolgreich seit ein paar jahren , der beste beweis der fängigkeit will ich euch nicht vorenthalten siehe..foto..




ich bin ein old scoool fan der balsa wobbler und nix anderes käme für mich in frage.
zu der frage wegen dem farbton:
ich habe eine menge wobbler farben ausprobiert und ich komme zur erkenntniss dass  fluo farben in meinen revieren der absolute bringer ist ..natürlich muss ich dazu sagen dass ich fast immer in der nacht angle , morgendämmerung oder spät nachts da ist eine extreme kontrastwirkung von essenzielller bedeutung..wozu angeln  mit ködern die im direkten vergleich weniger oder keine fische bringen? also never change a wining team..:q der rest ist vorratsmenge..es gilt immer genügend am lager zu haben wenn gerade saison ist..hatte früher oft das problem dass es nicht immer so war da ich nie nur ein paar stück mache sondern eine ganze armada bis zum nächsten turn kann es oft dauern.(bin ein hobbybastler und keine fabrik:q) 
natürlich stehen eine menge rohlinge bereitwillig zum farbexperimentieren aber aus zeitgründen habe ich die wichtigsten zuerst bemalt..





ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen?
Gruss aus Wien#h


----------



## Deep Down (26. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Merci für den Einblick in die Produktion!

22 Formen ist ja schon mal nen Hammer!

Ich sehe, es bestehen manche Parallelität!
Bei meinen Formen finden sich die Daten auf der Schablone vermerkt und angezeichnet.
Ich habe auch genug Rohlinge auf Halde liegen. Einige auch schon fertig zum Lackieren!
Und ja, man passt den/die Köder immer weiter an. Fast eine Evolution! Einem käuflichen Köder ist man damit weit überlegen. Erfahrung macht da echt den Meister.
Ich merke das immer daran, wie unvoreingenommen und unvermittelt die Biester auf einen solchen Selbstbauköder ballern und sich reinpfeffern.


----------



## falter78 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Rapfenjäger: krasse Nummer... 

Meine ziehen auch, aber ich habe die Schei.... an den Händen. Auf den 8cm orange/schwarzen Barsch ging mir beim ersten Ausflug ans Wasser nach drei Würfen ein guter Rapfen. Nach drei Sekunden ausgeschlitzt.

Eben war ich mit den großen Jerks unterwegs und bekomme nach fast zwei Stunden ohne Kontakt direkt vor den Füßen eine Attacke von nem 70er Hecht auf den Bafo Jerk. Ich war so überrascht das ich auch die Attacke verbockt habe #q

Das einzig positive ist wirklich die Erkenntnis das die Köder funktionieren...


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Falter78: danke , toll dass du fischkontakte hast..das ist das wichtigste vertrauen in deine köder zu bekommen der rest macht die erfahrung aus:m


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kleines update!


----------



## thorbs1887 (21. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bombastisch ! Richtig gut !


----------



## Willi Wobbler (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Bastelfreunde. Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
Wer kann mir zwei vorhandene Wobbler umlackieren in Firetiger Look mit uv aktiven Farben ? Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich !


----------



## Nachtportier (18. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Kleines update!


Super Arbeit!


----------



## Baitmaker (22. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Geile Jerks, Top!!


----------



## fischbär (23. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



rapfenjäger1 schrieb:


> Deep Down: ja du hast recht ich stelle diverse schablonen und formen selbst her.  die werden natürlich laufend verbessert.
> die schablonen werden von haus aus versehen mit den wichtigsten daten die sich beim test am gewässer bewährt haben. tauchschaufel , drahtlänge ,  bleimenge , breite , höhe , länge , lauf , spezielle charakteristik  usw..und trotzdem ist alles handarbeit da sich immer wieder kleine abweichungen beim machen ergeben abgesehen von der unterschiedlichen formen. zwei fotos verdeutlichen es anschaulich das making.
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Arbeit ist der Wahnsinn! Toll. Was erachtest Du denn als Eigenschaften eines nächtlichen Superfängers? Meine Erfahrungen dazu sind folgende: relativ klein, 4-8 cm, hochfrequente Aktion, 80 cm Lauftiefe oder etwas flacher und Rasseln. Farbe: Bratwurst. Aber Du schwörst ja auf Fluo. Nehme ich auch meist aber eigentlich macht es nicht den Unterschied finde ich.


----------



## Willi Wobbler (24. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Willi Wobbler schrieb:


> Hallo Bastelfreunde. Mal ne Frage in die Runde.
> Wer kann mir zwei vorhandene Wobbler umlackieren in Firetiger Look mit uv aktiven Farben ? Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich !



Keiner der mir helfen will?! :c


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (25. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@fischbär:
danke das dir meine arbeiten gefallen.
nun zu der frage was einen nächtlichen superfänger ausmacht:
hochfrequent,flachlaufend.farbig oder im design auffallend.grosse augen.stabile durchgehende drahtkonstruktion sprengringe und drillingshaken.
ganz wichtig es müssen schöne doppelwellen hinter dem wobbler entstehen wie als ob gerade ein lebender köderfisch vorbeigeschwommen wäre.das teste ich immer im flachwasser.je schöner desto besser.das spürt man auch in der rute. und ein ganz wichtiges merkmal was natürlich nicht immer selbstverständlich ist: er soll fische fangen möglichst gute...erst von da an verdient ein wobbler den namen superfänger..:q 
das ist aber gar nicht so einfach es braucht viel erfahrung und vertrauen. ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen? 
mfg
aus wien
|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## magut (29. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wieder mal eine grenzgeniale Lackierung!!!!
Traumhaft der Köder
LG
Mario


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (30. August 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch von mir ein neuer jerk diesmal mit 2 unterschiedlichen Folien auf ein köder(epoxi fehlt noch)


----------



## Deep Down (5. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kucki
Nettes Teil geworden! Die Folie kommt gut!

@all


----------



## magut (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Top Teile hat Ihr wieder produziert!#6  wunderschön.
LG
Mario


----------



## Nordan (6. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich muss euch endlich alle mal loben!
Verfolge seit längerem diesen Thread und bin schlichtweg begeistert (und auch ein wenig neidisch  ) über eure Fähigkeiten und die kleinen Kunstwerke die ihr da produziert!


----------



## Deep Down (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (15. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wann geht der in Serie?


----------



## magut (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Genial einer schöner wie der andere. Das ist schon Kunst. 
LG Mario


----------



## Deep Down (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, Danke, Danke!

Also, ich finde zu meinen ersten Jerkbaits keinen Unterschied!:q





Immerhin auf die Refo habe ich sogar was gefangen.....





:vik:


----------



## Kochtopf (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Konntest du das fangergebniss reproduzieren? Das wäre ja war - DER Topkarpfenköder ^^


----------



## Deep Down (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Leider nicht!
Aber ein Freund von mir hat einen Karpfen schon auf Wobbler gefangen, der hing am Bauchdrilling und ein anderer auf Gummifisch für Barsch!


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ Deepdown
 trotz der bewiesenen Fängigkeit, würde ich sagen Grundschule und heute ganz klar Doktorand im Köderbau :m

 fettes Petri :vik:


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. September 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Beruhigend zu sehen, dass auch Meister DD nicht vom Himmel gefallen ist.
So sahen meine ersten auch aus. Aber irgendwie haben wir uns dann etwas anders weiterentwickelt.

Meinen ersten Eigenbau, der einen Fisch fing, hab ich auch noch an der Wand hängen.


----------



## dennisk19899 (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo
Da ich, sagen wir  mal ein kontrollfreak bin  bin
wollte  ich  euch  fragen  wie ihr  eure wobblerösen testet ?
Habe mal mit  meiner waage  daran  gezogen  und bei  14kg  löste  sich  eine  öse.
Bei  den  anderen platzte  minimal  der lack kaum  zu erkennen.(Ösen  wurden  mit grundiert )
Habe  die schraubösen  1cm  mit Uhu  plus  schnellfest  2k  geklebt  

Es geht  um nen  16  cm  wobbler .
wäre  um  hilfe  sehr  dankbar. 





sorry  wurde  mit  einem  US Tablet  geschrieben  !


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der "Hängertest".

Ich habe noch nie nach einem Hänger einen Wobbler ohne Öse zurückbekommen.

Entweder Schnur ohne Wobbler und Stahlvorfach, oder Wobbler mit aufgebogenem Haken.

Das schafft seit vielen Jahren vertrauen.


----------



## Kössi (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich fertige fast ausschließlich mit durchgehendem Edelstahldraht. Wenn ich noch Ösen verwende, dann Edelstahlösen mit mind. 2cm Gewinde welches ich einklebe. Habe früher mal Baumarktösen verwendet, aber die rosten und sind mir zu kurz. Habe darauf zwar auch schon einen 99er Boddenhecht gefangen, aber ist mir zu heikel und habe deshalb die Baumarktösen gegen größere Edelstahl ausgetauscht. 
*Mal eine Frage*: Wo bezieht ihr euere Polycarbonatreste für die Schaufeln?
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Deep Down (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Mit Epoxy eingeklebte Ösen zieht man nicht mehr raus! Rausdrehen endet mit Abreißen!
Ein 90er Hecht hat mal geschafft eine Öse etwas aufzuziehen! Wie der das geschafft hat? Keine Ahnung! Das trat nie wieder auf und war offenbar ein Einzelfall!

Ich berge zu dem einen Hänger als das da irgendwas abreißt oder sich etwa aufbiegen sollte! Das ist dann aber bei Einhängern, Vorfächern, Schnüren mit Tragkräften über 30kg auch kein Wunder mehr!


----------



## Bulettenbär (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ich fertige fast ausschließlich mit durchgehendem Edelstahldraht. Wenn ich noch Ösen verwende, dann Edelstahlösen mit mind. 2cm Gewinde welches ich einklebe. Habe früher mal Baumarktösen verwendet, aber die rosten und sind mir zu kurz. Habe darauf zwar auch schon einen 99er Boddenhecht gefangen, aber ist mir zu heikel und habe deshalb die Baumarktösen gegen größere Edelstahl ausgetauscht.
> *Mal eine Frage*: Wo bezieht ihr euere Polycarbonatreste für die Schaufeln?
> Gruß Kössi



http://hbholzmaus.eshop.t-online.de/epages/Store7_Shop34800.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/Shop34800/Categories/Platten_Restabschnitte/%22Polycarbonat%20PC%20klar%22/%222%2C9%20mm%20dicke%22

Aber Achtung, nicht unter Polycarbonat PC-Platten schauen sondern unter Platten - Restabschnitte.

Gruß


----------



## Kössi (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bulettenbär, danke für deinen Tipp.
Diese Adresse hab ich gefunden, aber ich suche auch 1,5mm PC. Da hab ich noch keine Quelle. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## Sebarschtian (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte euch auch mal meinen ersten Wobbler zeigen. Habe ihn aus Abachiholz hergestellt und mich am 16er Turus Ukko orientiert. Er ist allerdings ne ganze Ecke breiter geworden und läuft weniger aktiv als das schlanke original. Habe ihn auch noch in grau/schwarz und als Redhead bemalt. Der Redhead hat mir im Oktober auch tatsächlich einen ca. 50er Hecht gebracht. Da war die Freude größer als der Fisch |supergri







Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Pinocio (16. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jetzt wollte ich es auch mal wagen und meinen eigenen Wobbler basteln. Da ich nicht wusste was auf mich zu kommt und wie gern ich das mache habe ich mal ganz einfach und laienhaft begonnen.
Habe das Holz aus einer alten Palette, sollte Nadelholz sein, so harzig wie das teils war, Grundlage war eine Grandma.
Ganz unzufrieden bin ich nicht, vorallem nicht mit dem geilen Lauf. Jedoch sind nur 2 von 4 Rohlingen zum lackieren gekommen. 
Die andern beiden laufen einfach nur ******* bzw. garnicht, vielleicht kann ich die noch irgendwie hinbiegen. Habt ihr da Tipps, wie ich einen nicht laufenden Wobbler zum laufen bringe, welche Parameter muss ich verändern? Tauchschaufel? Habe sie bei einem schon deutlich verändert, aber besser laufen tut er leider nicht.

Die beiden fertigen sind mit Harz versiegelt und sollen am Wochenende getestet werden.
Sie sind nicht schön, aber ganz sicher einzigartig, zumal ich den Grünen 2 farbig glitzernd gemacht habe, eine Seite Gold glitzernd, andere Seite Silber glitzernd.


----------



## Eisenkneter (17. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo.

Mit der Kunststoffschaufel fehlt dir leider die flexibelste Einstellmöglichkeit. Nämlich das hoch- und runterbiegen der Schaufel.
Ich nehme daher fast nur Aluschaufeln. Zange hab ich immer in der Jackentasche, da biege ich solange am Wasser rum, bis er genau auf mich zuschwimmt, die Tiefe und Aktion stimmt.

Ich nehme an, das sind Einschraubösen? Die lassen sich leider auch kaum biegen. Auch hier sind selbstgedrehte Drahtösen flexibler. Versuche dennoch, die Nasenöse nach unten zu biegen.

Wenn das allex nix hilft, stück für stück die Schaufel kürzen.
Wenn das auch nix bringt, Schaufel ersetzen. Steiler oder flacher, länger oder breiter.

Und akzeptieren, dass manche Formen / Bebleiungen einfach keine Aktion erzeugen.
Da hilft nur Neubau.
Und mit jedem Stück wächst die Erfahrung.

Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

einmal Standardwobbler, eine fixe Idee mit Lederschwanz und einmal Damast.

Der Lederschwanz hat noch kein Wasser gesehen, mal sehen wie er sich so bewegt. UNd was das Leder aushält, wenn es richtig durchgeweicht ist. Vielleicht mache ich noch ein Angststahlvorfach an den Schwanzdrilling.


----------



## magut (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frage: Hast den Drilling im Leder noch "gesichert"??
Ich kan mir nicht vorstellen, daß der im nassen Leder die Zugkraft ausgält.
LG
Mario


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

das ist ja genau das, was ich mit Angststahlvorfach meine.


----------



## magut (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

oki --hab ich irgenwie nicht registriert beim Lesen Sorry!!!!


----------



## Deep Down (26. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Interessante Idee!
Leder kann, wenn es feucht ist, durchaus reißen und bei wiederholtem Wasserkontakt aushärten und dann einreißen! 
Angststahlvorfach daher sicher sinnvoll!


----------



## Pinocio (28. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mit der Kunststoffschaufel fehlt dir leider die flexibelste Einstellmöglichkeit. Nämlich das hoch- und runterbiegen der Schaufel.
> Ich nehme daher fast nur Aluschaufeln. Zange hab ich immer in der Jackentasche, da biege ich solange am Wasser rum, bis er genau auf mich zuschwimmt, die Tiefe und Aktion stimmt.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, eine Tauchschaufel ist mittlerweile kaum noch Existent, dennoch läuft der Wobbler nicht und ich vermute ich habe einen Fehler beim bebleien gemacht, daher werden die Wobbler wohl aussortiert.

Die nächsten werden hoffentlich besser.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Erst testen, dann malen.
Erspart so manche enttäuschung.
Das wird schon.


----------



## Pinocio (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> Erst testen, dann malen.
> Erspart so manche enttäuschung.
> Das wird schon.



Das habe ich zum Glück beachtet. Die bemalten laufen super. Habe alle nur grundiert und dann den Lauf getestet, damit das Holz kein Wasser zieht.
Die die gut liefen habe ich dann bemalt und nochmal mit Lack bestrichen.


----------



## fischbär (30. November 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo in die Runde, für die Freunde 3D-gedruckter Wobbler: aktuell gibt es den exzellenten Drucker Creality CR10 für um die 300 bei Ali und Gearbest. Videos gibt es zu dem Drucker bei YouTube ohne Ende. Das verbesserte Modell CR10s habe ich mir gerade für 400 bei Ali geholt, Versand in weniger als einer Woche direkt aus Dtl.
Der Drucker ist wirklich massiv besser als die ganzen billigen i3 Clones und hat - für wasserdichte Wobbler wichtig - eine sehr gute Adhäsion der einzelnen Schichten. Also falls noch jemand ein Geschenk sucht...


----------



## droidenjoe (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo zusammen,

hab jetzt von Post 1 bis über 7000 gelesen. Toller Fred und Mega inspirierend, es sind ja einige echte Meisterwerke hier am Start, ganz großen Respekt.

Na jedenfalls bin ich jetzt auch bei meinem Erstlingswerk. Es soll ein Grandma Nachbau in 30cm werden, da dieser zum schleppen eingesetzt werden wird. Die Vorlage von wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com habe ich etwas skaliert. 

Es trocknet gerade de PU Lack. Die Ösen sind 1,2mm V2A Draht und das ist mit 2K Pattex verklebt. Blei muss ich morgen dann noch einbringen, getestet hab ich in der Wanne mit 2x50Gr Sargbleien, angeklebt per Tape, passt soweit. Gesamtgewicht 254 Gramm... 

Da ich hier immer PU Schaum gelesen habe, mir die Preise aber ganz schön fettig sind, vielleicht ist folgendes ja für den Bau geeignet und daher für manch einen Bastler hier interessant. Ich muss es erst noch testen. Jedenfalls hab ich diese Reibebrett noch rummliegen. Die Dinger gibt es im Baumarkt für nen schmalen Taler.

So schönen ersten Basteladvent.

Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Na, da ist ja einer angefixt!
Das sieht alles schon einmal gut aus!

Ich habe nebenbei auch mal wieder was gebastelt:





Fürs Gestänge extra ein paar alte Ruten zersägt!


----------



## droidenjoe (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ist das ein Wobblermobile? Zu Geil [emoji23]


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep, mir war mal so!|supergri


----------



## Eisenkneter (8. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wobbler vom Besenstiel sind out, Wobbler vom Reibebrett!

Ich glaube, Bondex hatte auch mal Baumpilze ...

Nicht schlecht.


----------



## donak (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön was hier wieder gezeigt wird. Ich bin auch mal wieder in der Werkstatt zu Gange, gerade im Bau eine Topwater Ratte 3 Teilig, aus Abachi. Bilder reiche ich nach, PC defekt...


----------



## droidenjoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So also von Reibebrett ist gar nicht verkehrt. War heute im Boesner, Farben kaufen, das Zeug gibt es dort für 3D Arbeiten in Platten z.bsp 30x30x3 cm für 12,00 Euro. Naja, ist halt teuer.

Hier mal die ersten Arbeiten aus dem Reibebrett.

Zum Airbrushen fehlt mir noch der Kompressor, der den ich habe macht einfach zu viel Druck. Siehe Bild, da wird die Farbe einfach weggeblasen und verläuft...

Evtl hat ja wer ne Empfehlung hier für mich, welchen Kompressor ich holen könnte. Günstig wäre gut, billiger Schrott ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich sehe da eine lange SChraube.
Die schraubst du aber nicht als Öse ins Reibebrrett, oder?
Holz hält , aber Reibebrett wäre mir zu heikel.


----------



## droidenjoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nene, das ist ne Öse, selber gedreht und verklebt. So etwa.


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

selbst das wäre mir bei schaum etwas heikel. aber ich bin auch kein reibebrettexperte. mach in jedem fall nen aussagekräftigen test.


----------



## donak (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Droidenjoe: Nach mal einen Zugtest mit Nee Kofferwaage oder so.


----------



## droidenjoe (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So, habe jetzt mit ner 40er Mono (was Dickeres hab ich gerade noch hier) getestet.

Ist mehrfach zwischen 15-17lbs gerissen. Die Öse  gibt sich unbeeindruckt. Mehr als den Versuchsaufbau kann ich leider nicht dokumentieren...


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

na, dann können die Hechte ja kommen.


----------



## magut (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

ich finde es immer wieder beeindruckend wie fest so Ösen im "Schaum" halten #6#6
Danke für den Test und die Info an uns !!
LG
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@ droidenjoe:
Neu registriert und gleich nicht nur so Engagement, sondern das auch noch gleich beschreiben und einstellen für Andere!

DANKE und:
RESPEKT!!


----------



## Kössi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Droidenjo- ich brushe mit einem EH 15 Leiselaufkompressor von Werther International für 385,-. Ist für den Anfang sicher etwas teuer, aber ich sitze ,,fast,, im Wohnzimmer und dieser Kompressor ist so leise wie ein Kühlschrank, so gibt es keinen Ärger mit meiner bessern Häfte wenn er läuft. Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und kann natürlich auch den Druck entsprechend einstellen.


----------



## Kössi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier meine gerade fertigen Grandmas, die Großen sind 170cm, die Kleinen 125cm aus PU gefertigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

klasse - könnteste auch in Laden hängen..


----------



## droidenjoe (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen sehr schön aus.

Anbei den hab ich gestern mit meinen Jungen für Opa gebastelt und bepinselt  ist auch 13cm.

Naja ich werde es dann mal mit nem 100 Euro Kompressor versuchen, gibt es bei dem Versandhaus ja einige mit Tank. Wenn es dann tatsächlich was für mich ist, kann ich ja nochmal umsteigen.


----------



## Kössi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke.
Der reicht auf jeden Fall für den Anfang aus. Achte drauf, daß du den Druck einstellen kannst! Bei mir ist es halt der geworden, weil er so leise läuft.
Wenn dein Wobbler gut flankt , wie die Grandma, wird er auch fangen. Den Fischen ist das bei Firetigerdekor allemal egal. Wenn du mit Airbrush arbeitest kauf dir auch Fluofarben, gerade für Firetigerdekore. Mein Firetiger und der Orangegelbe sind auch mit Fluo gespritzt. Bei den anderen Modellen die Flossen und Kiemen zum Teil dezent.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Hier meine gerade fertigen Grandmas, die Großen sind 170cm, die Kleinen 125cm aus PU gefertigt.



1Meter20Wobbler?
Ist Reibebrett schon wieder out? werden jetzt Wobbler aus Surfbrettern geschnitten?

Sorry, es schneit, die Rohlinge härten gerade, ich hab Langeweile ...


----------



## fischbär (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Zum Schleppen auf Orca!


----------



## Kössi (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja, hatte gerade noch alte Surfbretter in der Garage 
rumstehen!


----------



## fischbär (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Und kleine Anker als Haken...


----------



## schuahcremesepp (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Schön, dass hier wieder bisschen was los ist. Ich hatte auch mal wieder Zeit ein bisschen was zu basteln. Vielleicht bekommen die anderen drei auch noch eine Tauchschaufel. Überleg ich mir noch.


Wünsch euch allen eine produktive Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## magut (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

die sehen ja hammermäßig aus --wunderschöne Lackierung!!
Gratulation 
LG
Mario


----------



## donak (23. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@schuacremesepp: Sehen echt super aus!


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

tolle Teile.
Wünschte ich könnte auch so sprayen.
Bin da aber eher grobmotorisch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich wünsch euch allen ein Erfolg- und Fisch reiches 2018


----------



## Deep Down (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das wünsche ich Dir auch!

Nette Maus geworden! Hoffe sie fängt Dir nen fetten Hecht!


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*Sehr coole Maus!* #6


Hier mal ein paar Eigenkreationen mit und ohne Finish von vor einer Weile...


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sauber.
jetzt sag mir bitte, dass die nicht gebrusht sondern gedruckt sind.


----------



## Fruehling (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nein, weil mal so, mal so.


----------



## FrankWoerner (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die kommen mir sehr bekannt vor die Baits#h|wavey:


----------



## FrankWoerner (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann zeig ich auch noch ein paar hier.


----------



## boot (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Frohes neues Jahr, die Teile  von euch echt Klasse.

LG aus Kappeln


----------



## Kössi (14. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Fruehling - Frank Woerner, tolle Köder, die ihr gebaut habt! 14 Tage nichts los hier, seid ihr alle am Basteln? 
Hier mal meine gerade fertig gewordenen Wobbler.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehr schick!


----------



## magut (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt tolle Arbeit


----------



## Flacho (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tach Leute,

ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch ein paar Wobbler gebastelt. Leider habe ich kein Airbrush.
Ich erinnere mich aber dass im alten Thread mal eine Datei war, wo man Dekore ausdrucken kann. 
Die liste finde ich leider nicht mehr. 

Ich würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand daran erinnert und den link nochmal posten kann.

Danke Gruß Flo


----------



## el.Lucio (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Flacho schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> ich habe vor einigen Jahren auch ein paar Wobbler gebastelt. Leider habe ich kein Airbrush.
> Ich erinnere mich aber dass im alten Thread mal eine Datei war, wo man Dekore ausdrucken kann.
> ...




Guck mal da, ganz runter scrollen.

|wavey:


----------



## dennisk19899 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

hallo jungens 
könnt ihr mir sagen wie lange der 5 min epoxy von behnke haltbar ist ?  

wollt gerade ne bestellung aufbegen und bin am überlegen ob ich gleich 400ml nehmen soll als sicherheit 
aber wäre ja blöd wenn es kaputt geht und nur den 5min epoxy nachzubestellen wäre mit zu teuer wegen den versand.

auch das Epoxydharz ist mir eig schon zu viel aber das gibts leider nicht in kleineren gebinden.

die gramm angaben werden wohl auch nicht gleich ml sein wie man eig denkt oder

wäre toll wenn mir mal jemand kurz helfen könnte


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei gleichbleibenden Temperaturen kühl, luftdicht (!) und vor Licht geschützt lagern! Also am Besten im Keller!


----------



## jkc (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hi, ich hatte letztens welches von Behnke aufgebraucht, was irgendwie den Eindruck machte, dass es nicht mehr so top ist. Harz war deutlich zäher als früher und die Farbe im nicht ausgehärtetem Zustand kam mir auch etwas verändert vor. Gekauft habe ich das meine ich 2007 :q, vor zwei Jahren war es nocht 1a.#6

Grüße JK


----------



## Kössi (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich verwende das 5min Epoxi 160ml nur zum Kleben und zum Beschichten verwende ich das 601er. Habe beides vor 2 Jahren gekauft und das 5min epoxi ist noch top. Ich klebe auch alles mögliche damit. Mit dem 601er hab ich das Problem, das ich nach der ersten Schicht keinen optimalen Verlauf habe ( kleine Krater und Fehlstellen) und erst nach der 3ten Schicht ist das Ergebnis meist gut bis befriedigend. Kennt jemand die Ursache? Früher habe ich schon nach der ersten Schicht eine optimale Beschichtung erziehlt. Leider gibts den auch nur noch in 1 Liter Abfüllung. Hat jemand ne Altenative??


----------



## dennisk19899 (19. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Okay besten dank dann hält es ja doch ne ganze zeit


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi
Jaja, das Epoxy!
Die Ursachen für Dein "Schadensbild" können vielschichtig sein! Staub, Fett, Lack nicht hinreichend ausgegast, falsche Temperatur etc, etc!


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Ich verwende das 5min Epoxi 160ml nur zum Kleben und zum Beschichten verwende ich das 601er. Habe beides vor 2 Jahren gekauft und das 5min epoxi ist noch top. Ich klebe auch alles mögliche damit. Mit dem 601er hab ich das Problem, das ich nach der ersten Schicht keinen optimalen Verlauf habe ( kleine Krater und Fehlstellen) und erst nach der 3ten Schicht ist das Ergebnis meist gut bis befriedigend. Kennt jemand die Ursache? Früher habe ich schon nach der ersten Schicht eine optimale Beschichtung erziehlt. Leider gibts den auch nur noch in 1 Liter Abfüllung. Hat jemand ne Altenative??



Kleine Krater sind oft ein Zeichen für nicht ganz fettfreien Untergrund oder sogar für (Silikon)Öl(e) im Lack selber. Hammerschlaglacke z.B. bekommen ihren Effekt genau dadurch.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Da wir gerade bei Fett sind! Noch ein bisschen Näheres dazu!
Viele basteln in ihren Wohnräumlichkeiten! Wird da gekocht, schlägt sich schnell das Fett auch auf dem Köder nieder. Lässt man sich also nach dem Lackieren Zeit und lässt den Köder noch ein bisschen "abhängen" hat man dann u.a. das beschriebene Problem!
Oft zickt das Epoxy aber eher, weil man mit Acryllacken auf Wasserbasis lackiert. Der Köder sollte daher absolut trocken sein und auch nicht mehr nach Lösungsmittel stinken!


----------



## Kössi (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Warum ich es nicht nachvollziehen kann ist, daß ich vorher keine Probleme hatte, erst seit gut 2 Jahren. Ich mach nichts anders als vorher, im Gegenteil, ich sehe mich jetzt mehr vor. Wenn ich auf Alufolie brushe kommt anschließend Klarlack drauf, den ich nicht mehr berühre und trotzdem habe ich dieses Bild. Ich hab fast den Eindruck, daß der Epoxi ev. in den Herstellungskomponenten verändert sein könnte. Doch dann müssten ja mehr Nutzer dieses Problem haben. 
Ist halt nervig, hast nen schicken Ködr gefertigt und hast vor dem Epoxi immer ein schlechtes Bauchgefühl, obs denn dieses mit dem Epoxi klappt. deshalb würde ich auch mal was anderes als Behnke ausprobieren.
Die Beiden warten noch. Mal sehen wie es wird.


----------



## Fruehling (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann wird es so sein, daß mit dem Epoxi was nicht stimmt, bzw. es verunreinigt ist.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir eine kleine Menge Envirotex besorgen, dessen Mischungsverhältnis penibelst einhalten und wenn dann das Ergebnis stimmt, weißt Du, woran es gelegen hat. Anders bekommst Du es nicht eingegrenzt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Klar mein ich das ernst!
Mindestens so ernst wie den Muschelblinker :m


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

*auch mal wieder was von mir ,beim letzten BILD fehlt noch Epoxy & die Augen *


----------



## Deep Down (21. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Mordskerl
Kuschelwobbler am Tag des Kuschelns und das mit Haken? Du fiese Möp!

@Diesdorfer
Nette Sammlung!


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

wenn ich mir die Bemalung der Kunstwerke von euch ansehe bleibt mir wohl nix anderes übrig als meine Holzköder in Kunstpelz zu verstecken.
Das mit dem Airbrush will mir einfach nicht gelingen.


----------



## Kössi (22. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@diesdorfer -kucki
schöne Teile! die Schuppen sind alle geschnitzt oder sind die jerks gegossen? Alle Achtung!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> @diesdorfer -kucki
> schöne Teile! die Schuppen sind alle geschnitzt oder sind die jerks gegossen? Alle Achtung!



kössi die schuppen sind geschnitzt(ureol)


----------



## Deep Down (23. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bei mir geht es dann auch mal wieder weiter....


----------



## Kössi (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Auch ein tolles Schuppenmuster! Was hast denn als Schablone benutzt, ein Netz?


----------



## Deep Down (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Merci!
Ja, das ist ein selbsterstelltes Schuppenmusternetz.


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

der plüschwobbler war ein Reinfall- Das fell bremst zu viel, er wobbelt kaum.
und vollgesaugt wiegt das tierchen geschätzte 150g.
da hat meine jerke gestreikt.

vielleicht das ganze 3 nummern kleiner nochmal probieren.


----------



## Kössi (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo |wavey: Damit wir hier nicht einschlafen mal meine gerade fertig gewordenen Köder. Baut gerade keiner Köder??


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die sehen top aus!
Haste noch Probs mit dem Epoxy? Die Beschichtung sieht jedenfalls auch gut aus!

Ich bau noch, aber kommt ja kein Echo oder sonstige Beteiligung!


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Mordskerl schrieb:


> der plüschwobbler war ein Reinfall- Das fell bremst zu viel, er wobbelt kaum.
> und vollgesaugt wiegt das tierchen geschätzte 150g.
> da hat meine jerke gestreikt.
> 
> vielleicht das ganze 3 nummern kleiner nochmal probieren.


 
 nimm ne angepasste Rute /Rolle und teste das Teil weiter,
 das fängt! so geil wie das aussieht


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi
Da haste ein Paradebeispiel, warum das hier so sinnlos ist!
Da postest Du was und Du bekommst eine unmittelbare  Rückmeldung. 
Dem nächsten Poster ist Dein Beitrag aber schon völlig egal und keine Reaktion/Antwort etc wert! Stattdessen wird auf einen Beiztrag bezug genommen der dreri Wochen alt ist!
Kann nicht daran liegen, dass Deine Köder Mist sind. Sind sie ja definitiv nicht!
Komisch oder?


----------



## angler1996 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep, Du hast bis zu einem gewissen Grade Recht, ich schau nur hier selten noch rein und das Teils von Mordskerl verdient genutzt zu werden. 
 Unabhängig davon sind sowohl Deine als auch die von Kössi optisch eine Augenweide.
 Wieder lieb:q|wavey:


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Jep! Danke!


----------



## donak (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Kössi: Super Köder hast du da gebaut, auch die mit den Schuppen sehen gut aus!

Ich baue auch wieder fleißig, wenn ich was fertig habe zeige ich auch nochmal was, hier ist aber ansonsten wirklich tote Hose und Deep down hat teilweise wirklich recht, nervt echt wenn keiner die Kreationen würdigt und dann mit einer Frage um die Ecke kommt und dann noch Hilfe erwartet.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also ich finde es sogar sehr sinvoll hier rein zu schauen und bastelarbeiten zu posten. Man glaubt es nicht wieviele leute hier reinschauen.ich freue mich immer neue arbeiten zu sehen! Zugegeben kann nicht immer posten.Seid sicher euere tollen postings sind gut angekommen und werden gerne gesehen. So haben viele viel gelernt im forum. Jetzt zu sagen dass es sinnlos ist finde ich arg übetrieben. Ich bastle fleissig weiter , sobald ich etwas habe werde ich posten.:m


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ja schön! 
Dann scheint das aber im Moment ne nette Einbahnstraße zu sein! Wenn nur alle lesen, lernen, basteln und im Gegenzug postet dann aber keiner! 
Ist nicht so ganz der Sinn eines auf Austausch basierenden Forums!

Auf Dich @rapfenjäger bezieht sich das ausdrücklich aber nicht!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep Down , leider ist mein pc kaputt gegangen , sonst könnte ich die gewaltige armada der neuen rohlinge posten. So wird es dauern bis ich einen neuen pc habe.#q


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier wurde in den ganzen Jahren Wobblerbaumäßig ja schon alles gefühlte 321 mal wiederholt, was will man da noch groß neues schreiben außer ab und zu ein Bilder rein stellen.

Das hier weniger los ist liegt mit Sicherheit auch an der alten Geschäftsleitung wegen der so mancher das posten hier eingestellt hat, ausgewandert ist oder gesperrt wurde weil er angeblich Köder verkauft ohne Abgaben zu zahlen. Ich selbst hatte damals als ich meine Homepage hier mit Genehmigung einstellte massig PNs bekommen mit Nachfragen ob ich Köder verkaufe und da steckte mit Sicherheit der alte Häuptling dahinter.  Deshalb stand unter meinem Namen auch immer (verkauft nix) und ja ich verkauf immer noch nix!

Vor 2 oder 3 Jahren hatte ich meine letzten Holz und PUR Köder gebaut und jetzt erst angepinselt und fertiggestellt, hatte einfach keine Lust mehr dazu. #c

Hier noch meine Stickbaits die jetzt erst fertig wurden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hey west1.
Die sehen ja richtig klasse aus. Respekt!


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hey west1.
> Die sehen ja richtig klasse aus. Respekt!



Dank dir! 

Es gibt oder gab hier noch andere Bastler die bessere und schönere Wobbler bauen als ich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich stöber mich mal durch die fast 1000 Seiten hier (Wahnsinn!!!). 
Ich bin ja auch wirklich Fan von solchen Sachen. Habe mich vor laanger Zeit da auch mal rangetraut - aber mit Euren Ergebnissen kann ich nicht mithalten...


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Ich stöber mich mal durch die fast 1000 Seiten hier (Wahnsinn!!!).
> Ich bin ja auch wirklich Fan von solchen Sachen. Habe mich vor laanger Zeit da auch mal rangetraut - aber mit Euren Ergebnissen kann ich nicht mithalten...



Ja mach das mal, du hast aber nicht fast 1000 Seiten sondern fast 2000 Seiten.:q

Und die hier zieh ich jetzt mal zum testen durch meinen Teich.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ach ok, gibt schon zwei Teile... Irre!


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn wir schon mal dabei sind.:q

Die sind gerade fertig geworden.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hehe. Niedlich. Könnte man ja fast mit der Fliegenrute fischen....


----------



## ralle (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Wenn die so fangen, wie sie aussehen -Top

Könnte man glatt mal in Norwegen testen - feiste Pollacks an der Oberfläche überlisten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sehen lustig aus.

Wie groß sind die Hubert und wofür gedacht?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Für den Fisch, der schon alles gesehen hat! #6 :q :q
Oder gerade die Mega-Tussi-Fische ...


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehen lustig aus.
> 
> Wie groß sind die Hubert und wofür gedacht?



Ohne Schwanz 4cm mit 11cm und so ca. 14g schwer, die Rohlinge  werden etwas kleiner wenn sie mal fertig sind.
Bringen sollen sie Barsch hab aber die Befürchtung dass mehr Hechte einsteigen. #c


----------



## Deep Down (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Potzblitz, was ist denn jetzt hier passiert?

Geile Köder West!#6#6#6


----------



## west1 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Potzblitz, was ist denn jetzt hier passiert?
> 
> Geile Köder West!#6#6#6


Danke!

Ich war mal wieder kurz hier.

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der Dieter.#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



west1 schrieb:


> Ohne Schwanz 4cm mit 11cm und so ca. 14g schwer, die Rohlinge  werden etwas kleiner wenn sie mal fertig sind.
> Bringen sollen sie Barsch hab aber die Befürchtung dass mehr Hechte einsteigen. #c



Ja das könnte sein.|supergri
Aber Versuch macht kluch.#6


----------



## MarcinD (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin das erste mal hier und wow, geile Lackierungen. Das ist ja fast zu schade die ins Wasser zu schmeißen und einen Abriss zu bekommen.
Da sind ja die 10 € eher zu verkraften, als die viele Arbeit.

Aber man generell eine Frage, wenn Ihr damit auch angeln geht, hat schonmal einer einen Wobbler andesrum angemalt als es in der Natur vorgesehen ist? 
Ich meine die Fische sind ja nicht umsonst oben dunkel und unten hell. Sie sollen ja von oben gegen den Grund und von unten gegen den Himmel getarnt werden. 
Mich würden da mal Erfahrungswerte interessieren. Wenn man sonst sowas  nutzen will, muss man sich meisten für einen unifarbenen entscheiden und  somit für eine Besserung bei einer Blickrichtungen.
Interessant wäre ein Wobbler, der einen kranken oder verletzten Fisch imitiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



MarcinD schrieb:


> Aber man generell eine Frage, wenn Ihr damit auch angeln geht, hat schonmal einer einen Wobbler andesrum angemalt als es in der Natur vorgesehen ist?


Natürlich, ganz vieles von all dem  möglichen schon probiert, oft mit guten Resultaten, aber auch Flops dabei. 
Geht außerdem viel einfacher als der große Selbst-Neu-Bau  
Von daher sammle ich auch gerne farblich vollkommen vergurkte Wobblerdesigns.

Der große Vorteil ist bei jedem Stück selbstgemacht-mal-ganz-anders, dass die Fische was unbekanntes zu sehen bekommen, weil sie sonst oft schon die Katalognummern auswendig kennen.

Insbesondere bei den nicht essbaren "Beschiss"-Kunstködern kann man schon sagen: 
Kreativität und Experimentieren bringt es! :m


----------



## MarcinD (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ah, ok danke und nochmal riesen Respekt für das war Ihr hier macht. Hab mich jetzt etliche Seiten nach hinten gewühlt und die Wobbler sehen alle wahnsinn aus. :m


----------



## Kössi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep down, ich kann damit leben, wenn nicht jeder User meine Köder lobt. Ich finds gut , wenn hier Köder gepostet werden, um mal zu schauen was andere so basteln und lackieren. Manchmal sind es nur die Flossen oder Kiemen, welche man mal ,,kopieren,, kann.
An alle die sich nicht trauen: Jeder hat mal angefangen. Hier hab ich mal einen alten Köder (mit Pinsel bemalt) nun mit Folie und Airbrush neu gestaltet. Auch mit den Pinselbemalten hab ich große Fische gefangen. Es muß nicht Airbrush sein, sieht halt nur schöner aus. Ob`s den Fischen besser gefällt?
Also traut euch, ist ein geiles Hobby, was schnell zur Sucht werden kann!


----------



## Kössi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich konnte das neue Bild nicht in den vorigen Post einfügen, weil es hier schonmal gepostet wurde. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es trotzdem einfügen kann? Umbenennnen klappt auch nicht.
Wen`s interessiert, wie er nun aussieht: 4 Seiten vorher hab ich ein Bild eingestellt wovon es der Obere der beiden Folienwobbler ist.
Kössi


----------



## donak (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich finde manchmal, dass gerade Köder die mit Pinsel gestaltet wurden, sehr geil aussehen. Es muss nicht immer Airbrush sein.

Wenn ich nachher zu Hause bin, zeige ich mal ein Bild von meinen derzeitigen Ködern, welche gerade in der Mache sind. Da geht es teilweise "back to the roots" unter anderem auch mit ein paar Nachbauten und neuen Eigenbauten von mir.

Schön finde ich, dass west1 wieder was zeigt. Ich finde es aber nach wie vor gut, wenn jemand sich traut mit dem Köderbau anzufangen und dann auch mal was zeigt, denn wenn ich an meine ersten Köder denke, schmunzel ich da heute drüber. So sieht man aber sehr gut die eigene Entwicklung. Keiner braucht sich zu schämen.


----------



## west1 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Schön finde ich, dass west1 wieder was zeigt.



Gezeigt hab ich in letzter Zeit einiges nur halt keine Wobbler sondern so Zeugs und wenn ich die letzten Rohlinge fertig habe wars das hier beim Besenstiel auch wieder für mich.#c


----------



## donak (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Also zur Zeit sieht es bei mir so aus, alles Holz bis auf drei gegossene im Hintergrund links. Ein paar gegossene Swimbaits folgen dann die Tage auch noch.


----------



## Kössi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Donak da hast du ja noch gut zu tun. Was sind das in der ersten Reihe in der Mitte bei 2 Wobblern für dunkle Flecken? Sind das Geräuschkanäle?
Wenn ja, wie fertigst du die?


----------



## donak (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Kössi schrieb:


> Donak da hast du ja noch gut zu tun. Was sind das in der ersten Reihe in der Mitte bei 2 Wobblern für dunkle Flecken? Sind das Geräuschkanäle?
> Wenn ja, wie fertigst du die?



Ja, da ist eine Stahlkugel drin.

Einfach mit einem 10 Forstnerbohrer 2mm in den Köder bohren, dann mit einem 2mm Bohrer in der Mitte bis auf die andere Seite durchbohren, Köder umdrehen und wieder mit dem 10mm Forstnerbohrer 2mm tief bohren und dann nochmal mit einem 6er oder 8er Bohrer komplett durchbohren.

Dann hast du ja quasi ein Loch mit einer Auflagekante. Ich stanze mir aus 2mm Makrolon, 2 Teile in 10mm Durchmesser aus. 1 klebe ich auf einer Seite mit 5 Min-Epoxy ein, warte bis es komplett ausgehärtet ist und dann kommt die Kugel da rein und ich klebe das andere Teil ein.

Fertig ist die Rasselkammer.


----------



## Kössi (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke, ja dann hab ichs richtig gesehen. So mach ich es auch wenn ich ohne Laufkanal arbeite.


----------



## Hering 58 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Donak da hast du ja noch richtig Arbeit vor dir?Sehen jetzt schon gut aus.


----------



## Deep Down (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Die Teile sind jedenfalls schon gut abgehangen!


----------



## donak (22. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @donak
> Die Teile sind jedenfalls schon gut abgehangen!



Die weissen im Hintergrund warten auf Farbe, die ganz vorne eigentlich auch, nur die rechts in der zweiten Reihe, müssen bebleit werden, Ösen bekommen und erstmal mit Propionat versiegelt werden.


----------



## west1 (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ein paar Fröschle hab ich noch.


----------



## Deep Down (23. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Coole Froschmänner!

Der Hintere kann sogar den Frogman-style!


----------



## magut (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

coole Teile#6  
hast damit auch schon was gefangen? Popper gehen bei uns so richtig überhaupt nicht . Wäre ja eine geile Fischerei aber wenn halt nix beisst, sehr mühsam.
LG
Mario


----------



## donak (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@west1: Die im Vordergrund sehen richtig schön giftig aus, geile Teile. Wie groß sind die eigentlich, kann das ganz schwer einschätzen.


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



magut schrieb:


> coole Teile#6
> hast damit auch schon was gefangen? Popper gehen bei uns so richtig überhaupt nicht . Wäre ja eine geile Fischerei aber wenn halt nix beisst, sehr mühsam.
> LG
> Mario



Nein hab damit noch nix gefangen. Hab die Dinger erst letztens entdeck und gerade Zeit und Lust gehabt ein paar zu bauen.



donak schrieb:


> @west1: Die im Vordergrund sehen richtig schön giftig aus, geile Teile. Wie groß sind die eigentlich, kann das ganz schwer einschätzen.



Mal gucken wie sich die giftigen so am Wasser machen. wenn sie was taugen kommt einer mit dem Stickbait. |wavey:

Gesamtlänge mit Haken so ca. 8cm.







4 Stück hab ich noch ausgesägt, mal gucken ob die noch fertig werden.


----------



## Kössi (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Tolle Froschmänner! Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die im Kraut gut fängig sind. Welche Fransen hast du denn da verarbeitet? Die gelb/orangen Fransen sehen aus, als ob sie Fluoreszierend sind.


----------



## west1 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Ja sie sind Fluoreszierend und sind von hier.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/10-Bundles-Silicone-Legs-Barred-Color-Lures-Accessories-Flake-Fly-Tying-Material-Squid-Skirts-Lure-Thread/32785862707.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.tnNZbj

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/2014-new-DIY-Fishing-accessories-Squid-rubber-thread-silicone-skirt-13-cm-Free-shipping/1687556877.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.tnNZbj


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

So hier die letzten 4 Fröschle.


----------



## donak (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kommen auch sehr gut!


----------



## west1 (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> Kommen auch sehr gut!



Ich würde glatt sagen das sind bisher die besten.:q


----------



## magut (26. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Echt lustige Teile -- bin gespannt wie die Fänge ausfallen. Vom Aufwand sind die ja "relativ " schnell gemacht. 
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@West
Die rocken! Schön über den verkrauteten Teich in Richtung Lücke, vom Seerosenblatt runter......etc! Herrlich! Ich habe Kopfkino und nun Schonzeitkoller!

Aber ich schärfe schon einmal meine Waffen......


----------



## west1 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sieht gut aus dein Jerk.

Hab meine Fröschle gestern mal im Bach getestet, wenn die nix fangen geb ichs angeln auf. :q


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke!

Die Frösche sind am Bach natürlich auch ne Macht! Ist dann auch eher förderlich, wenn der Köder mal am Ufer/Gras/Geäst landet und ins Wasser plumpst!


----------



## Deep Down (4. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Nebenbei mal einen Golfkopp verschönern.....


----------



## thorbs1887 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nebenbei mal einen Golfkopp verschönern.....





Man sieht das gut aus !

Wuerde mein Auto sonst noch als uebungsobjekt Sponsoren


----------



## Deep Down (6. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Merci!!!


----------



## donak (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@Deep Down: Dein Flattermann ist wirklich top, der Golfschläger aber auch ein Highlight.

Ich möchte euch meine "Kleinen" auch nicht vorenthalten, sie sind 45mm lang bei ca. 5,2g und ich hoffe sie überreden den ein oder anderen Barsch.


----------



## magut (10. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

:k:k:k:k:k  wieder mal alles was gezeigt wird ein Hammer


----------



## allegoric (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



donak schrieb:


> @Deep Down: Dein Flattermann ist wirklich top, der Golfschläger aber auch ein Highlight.
> 
> Ich möchte euch meine "Kleinen" auch nicht vorenthalten, sie sind 45mm lang bei ca. 5,2g und ich hoffe sie überreden den ein oder anderen Barsch.
> 
> {BILD}



Hast du einen Trick wie man die Schaufeln so schön rausgeschnitten bekommst? Das ist bei mir das größte Problem, darum baue ich (das letzte Mal vor 2 Jahren) fast nur Jerkbaits. Die sind ja auch schön einfach zu basteln.


----------



## donak (12. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

An der Bandsäge und dann am Bandschleifer nacharbeiten, wenn du die Folie drauf lässt, kannst du schön schleifen bis der Strich weg ist und gut.

Allerdings spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir mal einige Formen in verschiedenen Größen, fräsen oder mit Wasserstrahl schneiden zu lassen, dann sind alle symmetrisch.


----------



## donak (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier die letzten Köder, die mir aus dem Köderrad entsprungen sind.


----------



## donak (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hier noch ein par Jerks.


----------



## Eisenkneter (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

immer wieder eine Augenweide.

ich war gerade am Schrottcontainer erfolgreich: eine Edelstahl Schweissdrahtrolle mit Rest  von gut 20 m 1,2 mm Draht

Ansonsten ist mein Keller noch zu kalt zum bauen und vor allem epoxieren, bin zu geizig um den zu heizen.


----------



## magut (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hammer Jerks und schöne "Halter"::m
Lg
Mario


----------



## donak (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



magut schrieb:


> Hammer Jerks und schöne "Halter"::m
> Lg
> Mario



Danke, aber die Halter habe ich Deep down geklaut.#c


----------



## magut (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Sorry war ein Insider    -- hatte mich mal "beschwert" über tolle Wobbler , aber rostige Halter-- meine große |bla: halt,
darum hab ich es so betont
Geile Arbeiten die du uns da zeigst 
!!
LG
Mario


----------



## Deep Down (13. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@donak
Mal wieder seeeeehr geniale Teile!:l:l:l

@magut


----------



## donak (14. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @donak
> Mal wieder seeeeehr geniale Teile!:l:l:l



Danke dir. Du glaubst gar nicht wie ich Bock habe, die durchs Wasser zu pflügen und ich hoffe sie laufen auch so, wie ich das kurz am Wasser mit der Gummiband Blei Methode getestet habe, dnach war halt Schonzeit. Ich bin da aber guter Dinge, dann kannst du die ja auch mal in live sehen.


----------



## Morraae (29. März 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

sehr gute arbeit!!! also wenn die gut laufen, würde ich dir sogar welche abknüpfen  bin auch schon total heiß drauf wieder angeln gehen zu können.


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo nach längerer zeit , mal wieder etwas von mir und lob an die vorgänger!#6


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Das ist ja mal wieder ne richtige Truppe!#6#6#6

Fängst jetzt ja offenbar an, farblich und im Design nun doch etwas "ausdrucksstärker" zu werden!
Ich meine früher, war alles mehr in weiß/gelb gehalten!

Wie kommts?


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep Down#6 
Ja nach wie vor sind meine erfolgreichsten farben fluo gelb /weiss und silber/gelb mit schwarzem rücken jedenfalls da fange ich damit die meisten fische und da folge ich keiner mode. Allerdings die andersfarbigen sehe ich als ein versuch an ob sie farblich fangen werden werde ich berichten.die aktion ist wie immer einmalig bzw.hervoragend.
Ich habe noch viele verschiedene neue rohlinge zum färben und zum lackeren , manche überraschten beim schwimmtest mit unglaublich guten vibrationen/lauf. Das macht lust auf mehr!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Bin gespannt auf weiteres!

Von Moden sollte man sich eh nicht leiten lassen, denn wer fängt hat Recht!


----------



## Wampy (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die Idee finde ich super.. habe früher auch mal einige Kunstköder selbst gefertigt und war sehr zufrieden.


Das regt zur Nacharbeit an


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Deep Down , ja du hast recht wer fängt , der hat recht!#6
Mit einem foto verhelfe ich dass es weiter spannend bleibt bis die neuen kommen.:vik:





@Wampy: ja es gibt nichts schöneres eigene köder zu bauen und damit fische zu fangen#6
Und eine aufforderung an alle wobblerbauer: macht weiter im forum , traut euch eure arbeiten zu posten.egal ob anfänger oder fortgeschrittener
Mfg 
Rapfenjäger1
#h


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Petri zum tollen Zander auf Eigenbau!#6#6#6


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Danke Deep Down#6




In arbeit!


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*


----------



## blassauge (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Hallo Leute...nun muss ich hier auch mal mitspielen.#h
Im Frühjahr wurde ich vollkommen mit  dem "Eigenbaufieber" infiziert...nach etwas Recherche habe ich nun meine ersten Jerkbaits fertig gestellt. Ich finde das schon recht ansprechend und man merkt, dass es immer besser wird.

Ein Paar Probleme habe ich jedoch. 

1. Ich suche noch nach einer Möglichkeit die Holzrohlinge zum Ausbleien zu versiegeln damit die kein Wasser ziehen. Hab gerade den Tipp bekommen Holzleim zu verwenden. Das teste ich dann mal.

2. Die Epoxi-Schicht ist manchmal -zumindest die erste Schicht recht ungleichmäßig. Woran kann das denn liegen? Teilweise gibts da Bereiche in denen das Epoxi verdrängt wird (ggf. Staub oder Fett?)

3. gelegentlich Luftbläschen im Epoxit im Bereich der Augen

4. Bei bestimmten Farben verstopft meine Pistole. Da bekomme ich echt Locken...(immer bei den selben zwei Farbtönen). Da sollte ich wohl mal den Hersteller wechseln?

Hier mal meine Ergebnisse...


----------



## blassauge (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...und noch welche


----------



## blassauge (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

...fängig? Ja...aber es ist noch Luft nach oben...:q:q:q


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@blassauge:
Schöne jerks#6#6#6
Nun das mit dem punkt2: epoxyd/grundanstrich zieht ins holz unterschiedlich ein! Das liegt am holz.Also einfach drüber schleifen und eventuell noch eine schicht auftragen.luftbläschen bekommst du mit wärme wieder weg.allerdings müssen die flächen sauber sein.
Und petri zum fang auf eigenbau #6


----------



## martin_darm (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Dann will ich auch mal einen Teil meiner Eigenbauköderkiste posten. Leider habe ich schon viele Eigenbauten abgerissen.:cAndere sind nicht wirklich zeigenswert:q


Ein Video von meinem Köderkarussell findet ihr unter dem Link, wenn ihr auf Diskussion klickt und euch den Beitrag unter dem Hashtag "undfertig09" anseht. https://m.facebook.com/events/168078150504647?view=permalink&id=195904927721969
Ich lade damit gerne zum Nachbau ein|welcome:


----------



## rapfenjäger1 (26. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@martin , willkommen im thread , also ich finde deine köder originell#6
Mach weiter so #6


----------



## martin_darm (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

@rapfenjäger: Danke. Natürlich mach ich weiter


----------



## blassauge (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Ich will mir jetzt mal für den Urlaub in Norwegen einen großen Wobbler (ca. 19cm) bauen. Die Form ist geschnitzt. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie groß die Schaufel und der Winkel werden muss damit das Teil so auf 10m läuft. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## angler1996 (27. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

#hohne das Material zu kennen, kann man diese Frage nicht beantworten, es sei denn Du hast Linde genommen

 10 m vom Ufer oder Boot?


----------



## blassauge (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Vom Boot. Also als Schleppwobbler. Habe als Material an dickeres Plexiglas gedacht. Hatte gelesen dass die Schaufel breiter sein sollte als der Wobbler. Am besten ich orientiere mich an kleineren Wobblern und rechne das proportional hoch. ..."versuch macht kluch"


----------



## warrior (3. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Kleine schwere Stickbaits gibt es fast nirgends zu kaufen.
Deshalb habe ich mal etwas gebastelt. 
13cm 60-65g schwer.


----------



## thorbs1887 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

Die würde ich  auch sofort kaufen  !!


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

_nach langer Zeit hier auch mal wieder was von mir..die Grimmigen,,,,Material  Ureol Gewicht zw.knapp 70gr & 80gr_


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. August 2018)

*AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*

seit langer Zeit auch mal wieder aktiv gewesen.
Meine Wobblerkoffer quellen über.


Als Geburtstagsgeschenk ein Waller und eine Maus.


Für einen begeisterten Spanien-Wallerangler.
Beide mit durchgehender 1.5mm Edelstahldrahtachse.
Furchtbare Fummelei die Wicklungen im Körper verschwinden zu lassen.



Aber mit dem kannst du ein Auto abschleppen.


Werde sie gleich noch am Wasser testen, der letzte Probelauf ist 5 Lackschichten her.


----------



## Kössi (17. Oktober 2018)

Von mir auch wieder mal was Neues. Damit der Thread nicht ausstirbt!


----------



## fischkopp.alex (12. Dezember 2018)

hi, nachdem ich lange nur mitgelesen und nichts selber gepostet habe nun auch mal was von mir. ich hab noch keine ahnung ob der köder überhaupt funktioniert aber die spielerei war es auf jeden fall wert. der schwimmtest kommt erst morgen und dann auch die letzten versiegelungen.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Dezember 2018)

hier mal welche die schon ein paar wochen alt sind. funktionieren alle super, selbst in der hammer strömung am buhnenkopf.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Dezember 2018)

die warten noch auf das rheinwasser laufen aber auch super, zumindest in der badewanne.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Dezember 2018)

das ist eine kleine spielerrei für einen guten bekannten der schwarz gelb fan ist. ich als fc fan mußte natürlich was draus machen.


----------



## Kössi (16. Dezember 2018)

Hi fischkopp.alex. Die sehen doch schon sehr gut aus und bei der Form, die du gewählt hast, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass sie gut in der Strömung laufen.
Wie die Grundel läuft würde mich schon mal interessieren. Hat die ne Schaufel, oder soll das kantige Maul den Lauf ergeben?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (17. Dezember 2018)

hi ich hätte eigendlich nicht gedacht das die grundel funktioniert. zu meinen erstaunen tut sie das aber und das sogar sehr gut. der lauf ist leicht flankend mit einer guten portion popo wackeln. wenn das nicht funktioniert im rhein dann weiß ich es auch nicht.. evtl. werde ich es diese woche noch ausprobieren.


----------



## Kössi (24. Dezember 2018)

Hier mal ein Nachbau des Cormoran Jerkman. Er wackelt in der Absinkphase nicht ganz so krass und lässt sich durch sein Gewicht super weit werfen.


----------



## Kössi (24. Dezember 2018)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die Bilder einstelle, daß sie gleich zu sehen sind?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (11. Januar 2019)

auch von mir nochmal einer. v.g.  alex


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Januar 2019)

hi hab heute mal einen basteltag eingelegt und mal einen großteil fertig gemacht.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Januar 2019)

noch ein paar


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. Januar 2019)

leuchtkugeln sind es geworden , alle uv aktiv.


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2019)

Top Teile hast da gebaut!!!


----------



## fischkopp.alex (14. Januar 2019)

danke dir, da kommen aber noch eine menge dazu. übung macht ja den bademeister.nur das schnitzen hält immer so auf aber dafür was eigenes und nichts gekauftes


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin @all

Hier sind ja wieder schöne Köder entstanden. Ich habe mein Köderrad heute zusammen gebaut. Mal schauen wann ich es einweihe, ein paar Köder habe ich zum brushen.

Happy Weekend


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Januar 2019)

Weiter geht es mit neuen Ködern. In Form bringen und Kanten brechen geht mit Maschinen ruck zuck.


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. Januar 2019)

Mir fehlte noch eine Schablone für die Tauchschaufel, auch das ist schnell erledigt.


----------



## phirania (27. Januar 2019)

Tolle Teile baut ihr hier.


----------



## Hering 58 (27. Januar 2019)

Alles Super Wobbler die ihr hier Baut.


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Januar 2019)

Meine bastelleien waren hier Wobbler aus Abachi. Die werden aus dem Holz alle schwimmen. Ich habe gerade getestet wie viel Gewicht sie brauchen bis sie sinken, das waren 9g.

Da ich den Wobbler auch sinkend haben will, habe ich 2 Rohlinge aus Kiefer gemacht. 

Einen der anderen habe ich beschwert, morgen werde ich sehen wie er läuft. Ich denke der wird gut laufen, mal schauen


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Februar 2019)

So langsam wird die kleine Serie fertig. 3 habe ich heute in Form gebracht und Ösen verpasst. Die gehen Morgen ins Ölbad


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. Februar 2019)

Moin Moin,

wer wissen möchte wie der Lauf des Wobblers ist, hier geht es zum Lauftest:


----------



## fischkopp.alex (12. Februar 2019)

hi auch von mir jetzt mal ein paar neue wobbler. hab mich mal an ganz andere formen und vor allem größen gewagt. wie fast alle meiner wobbler extrem uv aktiv. die sammlung wird immer größer.


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. Februar 2019)

Heute habe ich ein paar Augen für die neuen Wobbler gemacht.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (22. Februar 2019)

sehen cool aus, da muß ich mich auch mal dran geben. bis jetzt gibt es nur die gekauften. womit stanzt du sie aus? locher?


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Februar 2019)

Ich nehme Locheisen, diese hier : 
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Lochpfeifen...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch  mal wieder was zum vorzeigen!

URL=https://www.directupload.net]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## Köppi67 (24. Februar 2019)

Wie immer ein Traum, deine Teile!


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. Februar 2019)

da sehen meine alt gegen aus.  immer wieder richtig geil deine arbeiten.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. Februar 2019)

dann auch von mir mal die letzte wochenarbeit. der fc wobbler ist eine kleine spielerei von mir wird aber sicher mal zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Februar 2019)

Danke!

fischkopp.alex
Da muste Dich nicht verstecken. Sind doch alle top geworden!


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. Februar 2019)

Ich habe auch mal wieder etwas (fast) fertig. Morgen noch eine Schicht Epoxyd drauf und dann war es das.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. Februar 2019)

Tolle Wobbler habt ihr da gebastelt. Hut ab!


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Februar 2019)

So statt der einen Schicht habe ich zwei dünne Harzschichten als Schutz gewählt. Als Finish nehme ich gern Klarlack, der bringt noch etwas Hochglanzoptik


----------



## Hering 58 (28. Februar 2019)

fischkopp.alex schrieb:


> dann auch von mir mal die letzte wochenarbeit. der fc wobbler ist eine kleine spielerei von mir wird aber sicher mal zum einsatz kommen.


Deine Wobbler sind Top. Der FC Wobbler gefällt mit.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (1. März 2019)

hab die letzten tage auch mal wieder was gebastelt. das finish kommt morgen noch drauf der lack kann jetzt erstmal trocknen.


----------



## smilex (1. März 2019)

Immer wieder tolle Sachen die ihr da hin bekommt.

Ich hab mit dem Spaß auch mal angefangen... (Macht wirklich Laune)
Allerdings an meinem ersten Lehrstück wahrscheinlich so viele große und kleine Fehler mit eingebaut das ich mir nicht sicher bin ober er laufen wird.
Aber das nächste Stückchen Abachi is schon abgesägt 
Vielleicht kommt ja auch von mir bald mal ein Bildchen.

Petri zusammen


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

das kenne ich irgendwo her. fehler mach ich heute noch zu genüge. aber egal es macht schon ein wenig süchtig abends vor dem tv zu sitzen und zu schnitzen. nur die frauenwelt versteht das nicht. ich baue meine übrigens alle aus kiefern. funktioniert bis jetzt super.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

bis jetzt meine kleine sammlung. es fehlen nur noch ein paar popper. an spinner und blinker muss ich mich auch noch dran trauen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. März 2019)

@fischkopp.alex da ist ja richtig was zusammen gekommen  

Aus was machst du die Köder?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

hi Thommy1971, geschnitzt werden alle samt aus kiefernholz.ich besorge mir da immer holzreste von der arbeit die beim zuschnitt anfallen.  form aufzeichnen und ab ans teppichmesser. wenn ich gut drauf bin kommen da schonmal so 10 stück abends zusammen. fein abschleifen, ausbleien und danach grundieren. mit der airbrush lackieren, versiegeln und am ende bekommen die dann noch eine runde 2K klarlack spendiert. die ösen mach ich mir immer selber und klebe sie mit 2K kleber rein. die schaufeln sind aus dünnen edelstahl ( von der dunstabzugshaube die verkleidung der entlüftungsrohre. schön stabil lässt sich gut schneiden und weiterverarbeiten.)mit plexi schaufeln hab ich abgeschlossen nachdem mehrere an den steinpackungen abgebrochen sind. hab anfangs auch durchgehende achsen verarbeitet, bin dann aber durch you tube auf die ösen gekommen und mache sie seitdem damit.hab mal versucht eine mit der zange raus zu ziehen. keine schnitte da geht eher das holz hinüber. hält schon bombig. am di wird getestet dann kommen die neuen teilweise mit an den rhein und dürfen mal eine runde schimmen. in der wanne klappt das schon super nur am rhein durch den strömungsdruck sieht es bestimmt anders aus. mal sehen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. März 2019)

Kiefer ist ein schönes Holz, ich mag es zwar nicht schnitzen aber mit Proxxon und Schleifrollen geht das richtig gut es in Form zu bringen.

Meine nächsten Wobbler sind auch aus Kiefer. Der Crankbait auf dem Bild ist ein Test, er soll sinkend werden, in schwimmend aus Abachi laufen die super. In ca. einer Woche bin ich schlauer.

2K Klarlack werde ich auch schon sehr bald einsetzen, gebrusht sind die Oberflächen einfach nur schick und meine Köder brauchen kein dickes Finish, da ich das Holz imprägniere.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

hi das mit dem schnitzen ist manchmal wirklich so eine sache, aber wenn die klinge schön scharf ist klappt das schon. mit der proxxon hab ich immer das problem das sehr schnell rillen im holz sind deshalb lieber von hand mit schleifpapier. hab es auch schon mit dem bandschleifer versucht aber da geht zu schnell zu viel weg.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. März 2019)

Bandschleifer macht auch schnell mal schicke Fingernägel


----------



## smilex (2. März 2019)

Ich find das schnitzen is auch ne entspannende Sache...






Das war vor ein paar Tagen, wie gesagt es scheint das er nicht läuft, habe mir aber auch viel zum testen aufgeladen und davon ist zu viel zu schlecht umgesetzt. Mittlerweile ist er Grundiert und ausgebleit, Badewannentest lief nicht erfolgreich.
Den nächsten werd ich vermutlich mal eher "einfach" halten.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. März 2019)

@smilex, da du noch einiges an Platz zwischen Öse und Schaufelhast, würde ich die montierte Öse abknipsen und die neue Öse in der Mitte von Schaufel und der jetzigen Öse neu einkleben. Dabei schräge nach oben bohren. Geht das dann immer noch nicht würde ich die Schaufel kürzen. Bei Wobblern ist das manchmal gefummel bis sie laufen.


----------



## smilex (2. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> @smilex, da du noch einiges an Platz zwischen Öse und Schaufelhast, würde ich die montierte Öse abknipsen und die neue Öse in der Mitte von Schaufel und der jetzigen Öse neu einkleben. Dabei schräge nach oben bohren. Geht das dann immer noch nicht würde ich die Schaufel kürzen. Bei Wobblern ist das manchmal gefummel bis sie laufen.



Danke für den Tipp, werd ich mal testen, ich geb die Sache ohnehin noch lange nicht auf, bin nicht davon ausgegangen das auf anhieb alles klappt, also in ruhe und zwischendurch was basteln, hab ja Zeit ist ja nicht zum Brötchen verdienen, eines Tages fang ich was mit nem Eigenbau und das fühlt sich bestimmt noch viel besser an als jeder Fang mit nem gekauften Köder.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

so anfänge hatte bestimmt jeder. das bekommste aber mit jeden gebauten wobbler ausgebüggelt. irgendwann läuft es! wobei ich auch immer noch eine menge fehler mache. das gehört aber auch dazu.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (2. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Bandschleifer macht auch schnell mal schicke Fingernägel


----------



## donak (3. März 2019)

Hut ab @fischkopp.alex da hast du ja eine tolle Sammlung.

Ich habe hier zwar lange nichts gezeigt, habe aber gerade auch einige Köder in der Mache, wenn die fertig sind zeige ich sie mal wieder.

Schön, dass es einige hier zum Köderbau gefunden haben.


----------



## donak (3. März 2019)

smilex schrieb:


> Ich find das schnitzen is auch ne entspannende Sache...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem sollte deine Konstellation zwischen Öse und Schaufel sein. Die Schaufel wirkt arg lang und der Abstand zwischen Ösen und Schaufel ist auch sehr groß. Ein Bild von vorne wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. März 2019)

@donak hat man erst einmal den ersten Fisch auf Eigenbau, ist das wie ne Sucht. Man will mehr, ging mir zumindest so ^^


----------



## donak (3. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> @donak hat man erst einmal den ersten Fisch auf Eigenbau, ist das wie ne Sucht. Man will mehr, ging mir zumindest so ^^



Ja, definitiv. Bin jetzt ja auch schon 7 Jahre den Köderbau verfallen, wobei ich zur Zeit nicht soviel Muße habe, scheint wohl wie in der Ehe zu sein, mit dem verflixten siebten Jahr.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. März 2019)

Oder die Köderbox platzt auseinander


----------



## smilex (3. März 2019)

donak schrieb:


> Das Problem sollte deine Konstellation zwischen Öse und Schaufel sein. Die Schaufel wirkt arg lang und der Abstand zwischen Ösen und Schaufel ist auch sehr groß. Ein Bild von vorne wäre nicht schlecht.



Bin schon wieder am Umarbeiten, Bild kommt dann wenn wieder alles zusammen ist


----------



## Deep Down (5. März 2019)

Da entstehen schicke Sache. Bei jedem Köder lernt man und das nimmt einem dann auch keiner mehr.
Wobblerbau ist tricky.

@Fishkopp.alex, dass ist eine sehr nette Wobblersammlung. Wow!

@all
Erster Fisch auf Eigenbau ist schon richtig super, vergisst man nie! War bei mir nen Karpfen auf Jerkbait!
Jeder Fisch auf Selbstbauköder ist was Besonderes. Und das wird nie zur Selbstverständlichkeit!
Nochmals richtig geil wird es, wenn man den PB auf käufliche Köder überholt.


----------



## smilex (5. März 2019)

Ach Jungs ihr seit schon gut...

Hab die Öse versetzt und ein wenig an der Tauschaufel rumgefeilt und schwups, man erkennt so was wie einen Lauf.

Der Hintern schwankt noch arg aber ich vermute das bekomme ich mit Feinschliff an der Tauchschaufel noch hin. 
Wie weit er "sinkt" also wie tief er laufen wird und alles andere, dafür muss ich wohl mal ans Wasser fahren, der gute is ja auch nicht klein geraten,
aber es ist glaube ich kein Hoffnungsloser Fall.

Danke für die Tips.

Petri
Marcel


----------



## fischkopp.alex (6. März 2019)

hi marcel, das hab ich dann gestern auch gemacht. ab ans wasser und drei kisten mit wobblern ausprobiert und zum teil noch kleinere einstellungen vorgenommen. am rhein in der strömung sieht die sache ganz anders aus als in der badewanne. fisch gab es zwar nicht nur zuschauer in form von anderen anglern die sich wunderten das einer nach drei vier würfen wieder den köder wechselt. am samstag morgen kommt dann teil zwei und dann sollten sie alle durch sein. wenn ich damit durch bin geht es wieder in den keller und dann startet die operation popper. mal sehen wie die funktionieren werden. werde mich im internet noch ein wenig schlau machen zwecks bebleiung und kopfpartie und schau mir mal das ein oder andere modell im netz an. ich werde berichten.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2019)

Moin, nach laaanger Schaffenspause habe ich auch mal wieder einen Köder fertig gestellt. Ist sowas wie der kleine Bruder des großen Bruders vom SQ-Burt.
Länge mit Tail ist etwa 35cm, Gewicht aber noch erträglich; Ich kann gerade nicht genau wiegen, da meine Waage nur bis 150g geht, meine aber es sind unter 170g.






Grüße JK


----------



## smilex (8. März 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, nach laaanger Schaffenspause habe ich auch mal wieder einen Köder fertig gestellt. Ist sowas wie der kleine Bruder des großen Bruders vom SQ-Burt.
> Länge mit Tail ist etwa 35cm, Gewicht aber noch erträglich; Ich kann gerade nicht genau wiegen, da meine Waage nur bis 150g geht, meine aber es sind unter 170g.
> 
> 
> Grüße JK



Wirfst du denn, oder wird er vom Boot geschleppt ?


----------



## donak (8. März 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, nach laaanger Schaffenspause habe ich auch mal wieder einen Köder fertig gestellt. Ist sowas wie der kleine Bruder des großen Bruders vom SQ-Burt.
> Länge mit Tail ist etwa 35cm, Gewicht aber noch erträglich; Ich kann gerade nicht genau wiegen, da meine Waage nur bis 150g geht, meine aber es sind unter 170g.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 321124
> ...



Gefällt mir, ich muss auch mal einen Diver bauen.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2019)

Der Köder ist zum Werfen gedacht und hat auch im Gegensatz zu seinem großen Bruder mit 260g keine Eigenaktion. Aber auch der große wird geworfen.

Grüße JK


----------



## smilex (8. März 2019)

Ja heftig, womit wirfst du denn, ich suche schon ne kleine Weile nen Stock um große Geschosse in die Umlaufbahn zu donnern.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2019)

mit der Piketime Premium Big Bait bis 180g WG und Baitjigger Swimbait bis 200g WG womit ich aber bis 300g werfe


----------



## smilex (8. März 2019)

Scheint es wohl grad nicht zu geben oder ich find sie nicht, aber vermutlich sind sie eh etwas über meiner Preisklasse.


----------



## jkc (8. März 2019)

Die Piketime ist ausgelaufen soweit ich weiß, und jo auch die Baitjigger ist inzwischen nicht mehr gelistet, das war mir aber auch neu. An Swimbaitruten in der Gewichtsklasse gibts aber inzwischen mehrere Alternativen, z.B. von Savage Gear.


----------



## smilex (9. März 2019)

Ja ich schau mich weiter um, bisher hab ich halt nix gefunden was mir zu sagt und Preislich in meinem Bereich liegt. Zudem hab ich 0 Erfahrung was Baitcast angeht und das wäre bei schweren Ködern ja schon Sinnvoller, wiederspricht aber wieder meinem Plan damit weit zu werfen. Alles nicht so easy.


----------



## Kössi (10. März 2019)

Wieder schöne Wobbler hier entstanden.
Hi Smilex.
ist jetzt zwar zu spät, aber ich versuch auch die Ösen manchmal etwas vorstehen zu lassen, dann kann man besser tunen, wenn ein Köder mal nicht so läuft. Bei deiner Situation hätte ich erst mal versucht die Öse in Richtung Schaufel zu biegen, dann hätte sich das Umsetzen der Öse ev. erledigt. Aber wie donak schon schrieb, der Abstand war schon recht groß.
Hier auch von mir mal ein paar der letzten Wobbler. Ich muß nur nochmal nach passenden Tails schauen.


----------



## smilex (10. März 2019)

Kössi schrieb:


> Wieder schöne Wobbler hier entstanden.
> Hi Smilex.
> ist jetzt zwar zu spät, aber ich versuch auch die Ösen manchmal etwas vorstehen zu lassen, dann kann man besser tunen, wenn ein Köder mal nicht so läuft. Bei deiner Situation hätte ich erst mal versucht die Öse in Richtung Schaufel zu biegen, dann hätte sich das Umsetzen der Öse ev. erledigt. Aber wie donak schon schrieb, der Abstand war schon recht groß.



Ja zu spät is relativ, gibt ja noch ne Zukunft und da werd ich das mal testen die Öse etwas weiter raus stehen zu lassen.

Hab grad eben meinen Airbrushkramm ausgebuddelt (Nach dem Letzten Umzug noch nicht in Benutzung gehabt).
Es scheint so also seien alle Farben vertrocknet (damit hab ich gerechnet). 
Viel "schlimmer", mein Kompressor ist wohl hinüber.
Wird einseitig sehr heißt und "nachladen" ist kaum noch Leistung da bzw. irgendwann gar keine mehr. 
Schade drum, werd ich wohl mit dem wirklichen Lackieren noch warten müssen bis ich mir irgendwo nen neuen schießen kann. 
Bis dahin bastel ich dann an Rohlingen rum.

Petri
Marcel


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. März 2019)

@smilex, für die optimale Position für die Ösen bekommt nach ner Zeit ein Gefühl. Am besten verklebt man sie so, dass man sie noch etwas nach oben oder unten biegen kann um den Lauf zu beeinflussen. 

Ein defekter Kompressor ist ärgerlich, ich habe ein Importgerät, was sicher nicht sehr lange halten wird. Geht das Teil kaputt wird mal was gutes gekauft.


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. März 2019)

@fischkopp.alex wie trägst du deinen 2K Klarlack auf? Ich mit den Zeug mal etwas rum probiert, denn ganz so einfach konnte ich den nicht verwenden, da ich einen 1K Haftgrund aus der Spraydose verwende. Da ich immer erstmal Experimente mache, habe trotzdem eine gute Lösung gefunden.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (14. März 2019)

hi wir haben auf der arbeit den 2K klarlack von dupli in kleinen dosen. ich selber warte immer bis einige wobbler soweit fertig sind und dann werden die in einem schwung lackiert. für einen einzelnen wobbler lohnt sich die sache nicht da auch nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. März 2019)

Ich werde das Zeug zum Test pinseln und durch die Airbrushgun jagen. Gesprüht sieht es zwar immer besser aus, die Lösungsmittel sind aber schon ganz schön aggressiv. Mal sehen ob die Gun das mit macht.


----------



## Deep Down (14. März 2019)

Hier mal wieder was fürs Auge!


----------



## smilex (16. März 2019)

So, mein neuer Kompressor wurde geliefert, bald geht es also ans gestalten.

Derweilen hatte ich aber etwas Langeweile und da es wohl den Anschein macht, ohne Köderkarussel sei man schlecht dran wenn es ans Epoxy geht hab ich mir mal "flux" eins gebaut.






Naja nix Weltbewegendes, aber gehört ja irgendwie dazu. Kosten etwa 10 Euro für den Motor, den Rest hatte ich noch rumfliegen.

Petri
Marcel

p.S. Die schwere Schraubzwinge als Befestigung dient zum Testen, wenn das Teil damit läuft, läuft es vermutlich auch mit allem anderen, leichteren, Befestigungsvarianten.


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

@smilex ein Köderkarussell ist ne feine Sache, braucht man aber nicht unbedingt. 

Die Weißen werde ich die Tage brushen. Die habe ich mit einem 60min Harz bepinselt. Ist die Schicht dünn, geht das auch so. Das Harz habe ich nur als Sperrschicht aufgetragen, damit das Finish nicht meine Grundierung anhebt.

 Das Umstellen auf 2K Lack ist nicht so einfach wie ich dachte.


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2019)

Uiii, mit dieser dritten Hand kam ich nie zurecht!

Bei mir sieht das eher so aus......


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

@Deep Down, die Hauptsache ist die Schablone flattert nicht weg. So könnte ich bei meinen Wobblern keine Schablone auflegen. Die Schablone würde ohne drauf pusten schon runter kippen  .

Was nimmst du da für ein Material für deine Schablonen? Ich bevorzuge Transparentpapier 130g/m² das lässt sich bedrucken, wenn man mit Bildbearbeitung rumspielen mag, oder seine eigenen Schablonen einscannt um sie mit der Köderschablone mit zu drucken.


----------



## Deep Down (16. März 2019)

Das sind alte Aktendeckel und die Schablone wird geplottert! Kann so einen Hobbyplotter nur empfehlen! Ist zwar erstmal nen Aufwand bis man die ganzen Programme zur Erstellung und Bearbeitung im Ansatz kennt, aber das reproduzierbare Ergebnis ist top. Wobei die obige Schablone mal der Überarbeitung bedarf!


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. März 2019)

Ich mache tatsächlich noch Sachen am Zeichenbrett, meine Dekore entstehen fast alle am Zeichenbrett oder Zeichenblock frei Hand. Das macht mir Spaß und lässt viel Luft für individuelle Veränderungen. Das ist den Fischen sicher egal, da man das meiste eh für sein eigenes Auge macht.


----------



## jkc (17. März 2019)

Moin, heute ein neues Projekt begonnen:
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (18. März 2019)

Moin, gerade nach der Arbeit den Köder ausgebleit, zwei Schaufelmuster gefertigt und ab ans Wasser um einen Probelauf zu machen. Köder läuft mit dem ersten (kleinerem) Schaufelmuster und 220g Blei im Bauch.

Grüße JK


----------



## smilex (18. März 2019)

Womit willste den Brocken den werfen, ich vermute irgend eine Kranartige Vorrichtung


----------



## zandertex (18. März 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gerade nach der Arbeit den Köder ausgebleit, zwei Schaufelmuster gefertigt und ab ans Wasser um einen Probelauf zu machen. Köder läuft mit dem ersten (kleinerem) Schaufelmuster und 220g Blei im Bauch.
> 
> Grüße JK


zur not kannste das teil auch als fischbetäuber nehmen.


----------



## jkc (18. März 2019)

Ich sag mal so: Wurfweite an meiner 180g WG Jerkrute war schon arg begrenzt.

Diesmal wirds tatsächlich ein Köder rein zum Schleppangeln, schätze Gewicht des Köders wird so irgendwo zwischen 400 und 500g enden, evtl sogar noch höher. Das ist mir dann doch zu krass zum Werfen. Wobei mit dem passenden Gerät...will mir aber nichts neues Anschaffen, Bzw. keine so krasse Rute fischen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Csaba (19. März 2019)

Hallo,
könnt Ihr mir helfen? Ich suche richtig guten Epoxy die Glasklar ist und mit 60-180min härtezeit. Ist geeignet für Salzwasser und löst Createx nicht auf. 
Ich habe schon einiges versucht wie C&W, Devcon, Envirotex... 
Vielen Dank


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Moin, tut mir Leid kann da nicht wirklich helfen, ich nutze Behnke Epoxy, bin zwar sehr zufrieden, allerdings hat es den üblichen dezenten Gelbstich und eine längere Aushärtedauer, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob man die durch einen anderen härter evtl. verkürzen könnte.

Für den fetten Ukko schwebt mir als Aufhängung für die Haken eine Art Stingersytem vor damit Fisch und Köder nach einem Biss etwas Abstand zueinander bekommen können, jedoch ist die geschwungene Form der Bauchseite dem nicht gerade zuträglich. Jemand ne Idee wie ich den Stinger an der Bauchseite trennbar fixieren könnte? Magnete in die Bauchseite einlassen wäre eine Option, allerdings rosten diese wohl auf lange Dauer; Alternative wäre so ein Klippsystem, wie z.B. bei dem Hybrid Pike von Savage Gear, aber das wird mutmaßlich ne fette Fummelei oder?

Grüße JK


----------



## smilex (19. März 2019)

@jkc
Wenn du die Magneten in Epoxi einlässt sollte da doch nix rosten oder ?

Da ich mit dem Lackieren nicht wirklich weiter komm hab ich mich mal hingesetzt und mir nen paar Augen gebastelt...







Schön groß sind sie geworden (12mm) und auch leicht plastisch, für nen Erstversuch bin ich damit zufrieden.


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Jo, sehen gut aus.

Es kann manchmal so einfach sein.
Mein Köder bekommt mutmaßlich ganz normale Aufhängeösen für die Drillinge; allerdings anstatt den Sprengring mit Drilling direkt daran zu befestigen, wird ein Stinger mit "Abreißklipp" eingehängt:






Oben die Köderöse; unten der Sprengring + Drilling am Stinger






Bei hoher Belastung klinkt der Stinger aus und  gut ist. Verletzungsgefahr für den Fisch gegenüber einen im Köder sitzenden Halteclipp nahezu 0. Und man kann im Handumdrehen auf eine konventionelle Montage wechseln.
Der Stinger selber wird irgendwo an einer Öse nahe am Kopf des Köders befestigt.

Grüße JK


----------



## smilex (19. März 2019)

Einfach aber vermutlich effizient, allerdings das zusammenfruckeln nach nem Drill würde ich vermutlich nicht hin bekommen


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Geht im Wohnzimmer ganz leicht 

... und ne Spitzzange ist zwecks Haken lösen sowieso immer an Board.


----------



## smilex (19. März 2019)

Vermutlich gehör ich zu den wenigen die nach nem dicken Drill ersma Zittern wie doof. Würde ich da in nem Boot hocken und versuchen mit ner Zange das Ding wierder zu "laden" hätte ich wahrscheinlich später ne Spitzzange im Beim.


----------



## jkc (19. März 2019)

Ja, kenne ich auch das Gefühl, auch wenn ich es nur (noch) selten habe. Wenn es soweit ist, macht es aber auch gar nichts den Moment abzuwarten bis man wieder ansprechbar ist und denken kann. Solange macht es eh mehr Spaß den Moment zu genießen und die Rute kann da ruhig draußen bleiben.


----------



## Deep Down (21. März 2019)

Die Idee ist tricky, wenn das Gummi lange genug durchhält.
Im Prinzip ist das die Umgekehrung des eigentlich zuverlässigen Savagearsystems etwas abgespeckt und erinnert an die Schnellwechselclips aus dem Fliegenfischen! In entsprechenden Stärken sind letztere sogar ganz schnell durch abknippen hergestellt. Soetwas findet sich auch bei den Noknotsystemen.

Da kann der Bursell einpacken.


----------



## jkc (21. März 2019)

Moin, den Klipp auf dem Foto habe ich in etwa 10 bis 30 Sekunden selbst gebogen. Die Lösung mit dem Gummi lässt sich noch verfeinern / langlebiger gestalten.
Der Gummi verhindert übrigens nur, dass der Klipp sich verdreht. Haltekraft kommt von dem Draht an sich. Edit: merke gerade der Gummi ist überflüssig.
Größter Kritikpunt ist für mich vermutlich der Stinger der nicht sonderlich plan am Köder anliegt sondern einige Millimeter unterm Bauch schweben wird. Bringt natürlich Tüddelpotential mit, allerdings brauche ich den Köder ja nicht werfen...

Grüße JK


----------



## captn-ahab (22. März 2019)

Hey,
versuche es doch mal mit einer gebogenen Büroklammer als "Sollbruchstelle". Die hält länger und wird sich aber sofort aufbiegen wenn ein Hecht beisst.
Damit kannst du auch den unteren Drilling an einem Stahlvorfach befestigen, welches sich dann löst.


----------



## smilex (22. März 2019)

Ich gehöre eigentlich ja nicht zu den Leuten die jammern "bei mir geht grade alles schief" aber mal im ernst...

-Airbrushkompressor im Eimer...
-Nadel "verbogen"
-Farben vertrocknet

Und nu is allen ernstes beim Reinigen das Gewinde der Düse abgebrochen... waaaaa 
Natürlich steckt der Großteil noch in der eigentlichen Gun, also nix mit flux neue Düse besorgen.

Nu werd ich mir mal überlegen ob ich mir ne teure neue kauf oder mal son "30 Fengda Teil" teste.

Nachtrag: hab das abgebrochene Stück Gewinde noch mit nem Zahnstocher raus bekommen,
mal schauen ob die in Recklinghausen ne Ersatzdüse haben.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. März 2019)

@smilex die Idee mit der Fengda Gun ist nicht die schlechteste. Ich habe selber 2 von denen. Die gab es mal als Set bei Amazon für 34€ und das waren die Komplettsets mit 2 Wechseldüsen pro Gun und je 1 Druckluftschlauch. Ich nehme die sogar sehr oft zum brushen und bin zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen. Sonst sind auch die ABC Guns bei Airbrush City nicht schlecht. 
Bei den Chinaguns würde ich aber vorsichtig sein mit Lösungsmittel, ich habe zwar im Netz gesehen das einige sogar 2K Lack damit brushen, doch hätte ich bedenken wegen den Dichtungen.


----------



## smilex (23. März 2019)

So, war nun in Recklinghausen in nem Knstlerbedarf/Airbrush/Moppedshop, wat soll ich sagen... 
meine Neo CN sprüht, mit der neuen Düse, sauberer als jemals. 
Naja und wie das so ist wenn man "bummelt", ich hab mir noch ne Hansa 581 geleistet, die lag so gut in der Hand die musste einfach mit, 
wofür arbeitet man sich auch sonnst immer den Hintern ab wenn man sich dann nicht mal was gönnt (Und da hör ich mich an wie meine Frau nachem Shuhe shoppen) 

Die Fengda Guns werd ich mir aber auf jeden fall mal ansehen, schon allein weil ich neugierig bin.

Ich hoff die Tage bekomm ich meinen Wobbler also endlich mal fertig, nun ist alles da was es braucht fehlt nur noch ein wenig Zeit.

/petri
Marcel


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. März 2019)

Moin Moin zusammen,

heute habe ich 2 Crankbaits zusammen gebaut. So wie sie sind, gehen sie Morgen noch 3 Tage in Öl baden. Mal schauen wie sie laufen, der aus Abachi braucht bestimmt noch Gewicht.


----------



## jkc (26. März 2019)

Moin, zu welchem Zeitpunkt baut ihr die Tauchschaufel ein? Bisher habe ich das immer vorm lackieren gemacht, aber ich habe da immer Probleme die Schaufel sauber einzulackieren.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## smilex (26. März 2019)

Nachdem ich ja noch ganz frisch beim "erste Fehler" machen bin ...
Ich hab die Tauchschaufel sowohl beim lackieren als auch beim epoxieren versaut.
Werde beim nächsten mal versuchen nen Dummie ein zu kleben und die endgültige Schaufel erst am ende fest mit 5m Epoxi rein zu knallen.
Man gibt sich viel mühe mit ner Acrylglas Schaufel und am ende geht doch was Farbe irgendwo drauf und schwubs is sie "hinüber", das irgendwie nicht ganz so sinnvoll.

Vermutlich gibts morgen nen Bild von meinem ersten fertigen Lehrstück, glaub ich sollte mir notieren was ich alles falsch gemacht hab, ne lange Liste.

grüße
Marcel

Nachtrag: So Epoxi is trocken... hier das Ergebnis meines ersten Selbstbaus






Ich kann sagen ich bin "stolz" auf den Selbastbau insofern das er überhaupt entstanden ist und auch läuft, ob er was fangen wird muss sich zeigen. 

Ich habe ne Menge Fehler gemacht, aber dafür ist nen Lehrstück ja nun mal da. 

Das ich am Ende noch diesen Stäbchenglitter verwendet hab ist wohl das Augenscheinlichste, aber ich war halt neugierig wie es aussieht, der Schuss ging nach hinten los. 

Gibt noch ne riesige Liste an Fehlern die man so auf Anhieb nicht sieht, ist halt ne Menge Luft nach oben. 

Trotzdem, ich hab gesagt das Bild kommt, also kommt es auch. 

mfg
Marcel


----------



## Deep Down (28. März 2019)

Du lernst mit jedem Köder. 
Das stellst Du selbst bereits gerade fest.
Und Meisterwerke fallen eben mal nicht so schnell vom Himmel.
Aber mit der Zeit stellt sich immer mehr Wissen, Erfahrung und Routine ein!  
Und wenn der läuft, dann fängt der auch!


----------



## donak (28. März 2019)

Also ich finde den schon gelungen, wenn ich da an meine Anfänge denke, die sahen richtig übel aus. Diesen Stäbchenglitter gibt es auch mit Holoeffekt, wenn man den dezent verwendet kommt der ganz gut. Demnächst zeige ich auch mal wieder was, muss aber erst noch ein Fotoshooting machen.


----------



## magut (29. März 2019)

Mir gefällt das richtig gut. Die fangen 100 Prozent . Der Köder gefällt dem Fisch eher als den Angler. Ich stehe bei meinen selbstbauten voll auf fangen und nicht gefallen.  Die meisten Kunstwerke die hier gezeigt werden finde ich;sind zum fischen zu schade. 
LG Mario


----------



## fischkopp.alex (30. März 2019)

moin moin zusammen
erstmal zu smilex, ich finde den köder super. mit dem glitter finde ich gar nicht so schlimm, den fischen wird es schon gefallen!
hab in den letzen tage auch mal etwas neues gemacht. sie sind noch nicht ganz fertig aber die schonzeit ist ja auch noch lang und es bleibt viel zeit zum fertig stellen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. März 2019)

@smilex am Ende zählt nur das Ergebnis. Der ist dir doch gut gelungen. Das Problem mit der Schaufel würde ich mit abkleben lösen. Ein schwimmender Wobbler ist vielleicht so ganz gut zu machen, wenn es aber mal ein sinkender werden soll, kann der ganz schnell aus der Balance kommen. Ich lackiere zum Beispiel auch die Schaufel beim Finish mit und Airbrushfarbe oder Modellbaufarbe bekommt man direkt nach dem auftragen wieder ab wenn mal was daneben geht.


----------



## Deep Down (31. März 2019)

Schaufeln abkleben!  

Versuch an Makrolon ranzukommen. Das Plexiglas ist zu bruchanfällig.


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. März 2019)

@Deep Down das habe ich auch schon mal gehört. Ich nehme am liebsten Leichtmetall, Polycarbonat geht aber genau so gut.


----------



## donak (31. März 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> @Deep Down das habe ich auch schon mal gehört. Ich nehme am liebsten Leichtmetall, Polycarbonat geht aber genau so gut.



Makrolon ist Polycarbonat. ;-)


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. März 2019)

Ja ich weiß​


----------



## smilex (31. März 2019)

Ja ich werd da bisschen was durch testen, die aktuelle Lippe hatte ich beim Lackieren ab geklebt, aber es ging dennoch durch deshalb ist sie am Ende einfach mit lackiert worden. Malerkrepp hat zum abkleben halt nicht gereicht oder es war schlechtes bzw zu altes, keine Ahnung. Hab grad nen neuen Köder ausgesägt und schleife nun wieder in der Gegend rum. Mit ner Stichsäge sägt es sich nicht wirklich gut aber nuja. Bandsäge oder neue Rute, hab mich für die Rute entschieden und lauer auf e-kleinanzeigen weiter wegen ner Säge.


----------



## donak (1. April 2019)

smilex schrieb:


> Ja ich werd da bisschen was durch testen, die aktuelle Lippe hatte ich beim Lackieren ab geklebt, aber es ging dennoch durch deshalb ist sie am Ende einfach mit lackiert worden. Malerkrepp hat zum abkleben halt nicht gereicht oder es war schlechtes bzw zu altes, keine Ahnung. Hab grad nen neuen Köder ausgesägt und schleife nun wieder in der Gegend rum. Mit ner Stichsäge sägt es sich nicht wirklich gut aber nuja. Bandsäge oder neue Rute, hab mich für die Rute entschieden und lauer auf e-kleinanzeigen weiter wegen ner Säge.



Guck dir mal von Schminke das Rubbelkrepp an, das kannst du flüssig auftragen, dann „hart“ werden lassen und nach dem brushen kann man das einfach runter rubbeln.


----------



## smilex (8. April 2019)

donak schrieb:


> Guck dir mal von Schminke das Rubbelkrepp an, das kannst du flüssig auftragen, dann „hart“ werden lassen und nach dem brushen kann man das einfach runter rubbeln.



Werd ich mal mit nehmen wenn ich das nächste mal in Recklinghausen bin.

Gestern is mir wieder ein "geniales" Missgeschick passiert. Hab nen Köder (mit Throughwire) ausgewogen, machte mich dann daran Löcher für die Gewichte zu bohren...
Zack, "greift" der Bohrer den Draht und zieht ihn vom Endstück bis zum Bohrloch in eine schöne Spirale, passiert wohl wenn man nen titsch zu tief bohrt . Jedenfalls ist der Köder nur noch mit ner Schrauböse zu retten wenn ich das denn möchte. Hab ihn erstmal gefrustet und erstaunt zur Seite gelegt.

Bis denne Petri

Marcel


----------



## Deep Down (8. April 2019)

Das sind so Missgeschicke, die passieren. Ich habe neulich, den Deckel vom Härter auf den Behälter vom Epoxy geschraubt und umgekeht! Jep, das hält!


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. April 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Das sind so Missgeschicke die passieren. Ich habe neulich, den Deckel vom Härter auf den Behälter vom Epoxy geschrauft und umgekeht! Jep, das hält!



 ist mir auch mal passiert, leider geil ^^


----------



## Deep Down (9. April 2019)

Aber kein Missgeschick, was sich nicht doch noch zu einem Vorteil wenden kann.
So bin ich dann auf die (unmittelbare) Spritzenversion umgestiegen. Also, je ein kleines Loch in die Deckel gebohrt für eine 10ml Spritze. Behälter ankippen und die jeweilige Suppe direkt aus dem Behälter in die Spritze aufziehen und dabei abmessen. Dann den Spritzeninhalt jeweils in das Anrührtellerchen. Die Spritzen werden danach wieder in den Deckel gesteckt und verschliessen somit die Löcher.
Vorher hatte ich immer noch das Abfüllen in so kleine Plastiksnapsgläser und dann erst in die Spritze ziehen. Dieser erzeugte "Snapsglasmüll" fällt jetzt zugunsten der Umwelt wech.


----------



## smilex (9. April 2019)

Ja ich find so Fehler genial, du werkels vor dich hin denkst dir okay, mal flux was leichtes, und 20 Sekunden später fragste dich... "neee echt getz ? ".

Hab grad ne Öse und Blei eingeklebt und werd auch dieses Stückchen Köder fertig basteln. Troughwire hin oder her, glaub nicht das mir so schnell nen Fisch begegnet der mir ne mit Epoxy eingeklebte Öse raus rupft. 

Das mit den Spritzen als Deckel- und Abfüll- Option find ich ganz cool, allerdings ist zumindest das 5min Epoxi so zäh, dat is bestimmt nen ziemliches geraffel da mit ner Spritze zu hantieren oder nich ?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. April 2019)

hi urlaubszeit  = bastelzeit versuche mich gerade an zwei neuen projekten. zum einen mehrteilige wobbler und an jig spinnern aus holz. beim wobbler bin ich verzweifelt. was für eine fummelei !!! ich glaube es war der erste und letzte. die jig spinner sind im verhältnis einfacher nur darf ich alle schwanzösen austauschen gegen kleine wirbel. halt erst denken und dann drauf los basteln. aber ok sollte schnell gehen. ich habe sie erstmal mit holofolie beklebt und einmal versiegelt. bebleit sind sie jeweils mit 20 gr. schrotblei. bei einem eigengewicht (holzrohling) von 4 gramm sollte es reichen. mal sehen wie sie am wasser laufen. fertige bilder kommen die tage wenn das letzte finish getrocknet ist.


----------



## smilex (13. April 2019)

Mit dem Mehrteiligen Wobbler, is das Absicht das die schnitte von oben betrachtet ein v bilden ? 
Ich mein is das nicht zu viel "Widerstand" im Wasser ?

Die Jigspinner find ich cool, hoffentlich laufen die gut... 

Ich kenn die ja unter dem Namen Rapfenblei, sind deine nu Rapfenhölzer ?

Zumal das Geile an der Holzvariante ja ist das man so auch größere Varianten machen kann ohne direkt Riesen Bleipakete durch die Gegend zu wuchten. 
Muss mich da auch mal dran versuchen. Machst du die Spinnerlöffel selber ?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (14. April 2019)

hi hab den wobbler einfach mal frei schnauze gemacht. wollte es einfach mal versuchen. wenn er nicht funktioniert geht er in die tonne. mit dem v ja ? einfach mal so gemacht der wannentest wird mich klüger machen  joo meine rapfenbleie sind jetzt rapfenhölzer. mich hat an den dingern immer gestört das nach ein paar kontakten mit steinen etc. die dinger aussahen wie sau. der versuch aus holz sollte was länger halten. wenn die laufen sollten werde ich die nächsten mal mit edelstahlmuttern füttern. weg vom blei ! die löffel werde ich mir bestellen. für den anfang müssen erstmal alte spinnerblätter herhalten. evtl werde ich mir auch  noch edelstahlfedern oder ähnliches am schwanzteil einkleben um evtl mal einen gummischwanz aufzuziehen. bei dem wetter hab ich da zeit genug um zu tüfteln.


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. April 2019)

Nach einer Zwangspause durch einen sauberen tiefen Schnitt in den Daumen habe ich heute mit einem 2K Acrylfüller experimentiert. Das Zeug hält sehr gut auf Epoxid und lässt sich sehr gut schleifen. Ich habe es mit einem Pinsel aufgetragen, da muss man echt schnell sein, das Zeug zieht sehr schnell an. Als nächstes werde ich eine behandelte Holzoberfläche damit bepinseln, wenn das erledigt ist, steht der neue Lackauftrag für mich fest.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## smilex (14. April 2019)

Jo hier mal der "aktuelle" Stand, mich hat sonne Schnödderseuche erwischt drum gehts nicht wirklich schneller... :/

Ach und ja ich hab dann grade mal bisschen Makrolon bestellt, Preiswert is anders aber der Frust wenn wie grade eben ne Tauchschaufel bricht ist nicht nötig...


----------



## Jason (14. April 2019)

Das sind schöne Teile was ihr da baut. Aber da ärgert man sich doch zu Tode, wenn man dann so ein Schmuckstück verliert.

Gruß Jason


----------



## jkc (15. April 2019)

Moinmoin,

es ist (fast) vollbracht. Mache noch einen Probelauf, die Schaufel ist noch nicht endgültig verklebt.
Plan ist erstmal ohne Schwanzdrilling zu fischen. Verletzungsgefahr für den Fisch erscheint mir zu hoch und der Gedanke dabei ist, wer da nicht auf den Körper trifft wird eh verhungert sein bevor er die "richtige" Größe erreicht hat.
Länge mit Tail dürfte etwa 55cm sein.

Grüße JK


----------



## magut (15. April 2019)

ist nicht nur mega --sieht auch mega aus!!  würd mich über einen kleinen Bericht freuen, wo du uns an den Laufeigenschaften teihaben lässt. und ob der noch mit halbwegs "normalen" Gerät zu schleppen geht.
LG
Mario


----------



## jkc (15. April 2019)

thx, leider kann ich kein Video vom Lauf einstellen - habe ich schon versucht. Läuft aufgrund der Größe recht behäbig und schlägt weit aus; "Spurbreite" geschätzt etwa 30cm. Pobeläufe haben bisher an meiner 180g Jerke stattgefunden, Wasserwiderstand erschien mir dabei absolut erträglich, selbst gekurbelt ging das klar. Plan ist den an meiner 200g Swimbaitrute zu schleppen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. April 2019)

Zwischenstand: Der Füller haftet gut auf behandelten Oberflächen. 

Nun will ich das Imprägnieren beschleunigen. Das werde ich mit Unterdruck machen. Zuerst ein paar Teststücke um zu sehen wie viel Ölgemisch aufgenommen wird und vor allem wie Tief es eindringt.

Mal schauen was dabei raus kommt. Euch allen schöne Feiertage!


----------



## MarkusD_08 (20. April 2019)

So kurz vor dem Ende der Forellenschonzeit, habe ich auch wieder ein paar Köder fertig bekommen.


----------



## Jason (20. April 2019)

Die sind ja mit Liebe gemacht. Da würde mir das Herz bluten, wenn ich von denen einen verlieren würde.

Gruß Jason


----------



## smilex (21. April 2019)

So das nächste Lehrstück is fertig...


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2019)

Erstes Ergebnis, Kiefer Wobbler 7cm vor dem Bad genau 11,40g Gewicht und danach 14,83g in einer Zeit von 30min.

Ich habe einen kleinen Kompressor umgebaut zur Vakuumpumpe. Als Behälter dient ein Gemüseglas wo ich den Deckel verstärkt habe. Nächster Test mit Abachi kommt heute Abend.

Ich bin begeistert von der Methode und das spart viel Zeit im Vergleich zum Leinölbad.

Update: Das Abachi nimmt das Gemisch nicht so gut auf, das ist auch nicht neu für mich. Es sind 0,6g vom Ölbad in den Rohling eingedrungen. Ich lasse den einfach noch ein paar Stunden drin liegen. Das langt dann auf jeden Fall an Schutz.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2019)

Moin, ich bin vom Einlegen inzwischen wieder weg. Selbst nach vielen Tagen Trocknung scheint das Gemisch noch unter der Lackierung "zu arbeiten". Ich habe mehrere Leinöl-Köder die durch Verfärbungen und Blasenbildung unansehnlich geworden sind.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2019)

@jkc na sowas


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2019)

So hier der Test mit dem Abachi Rohling. Die Luft wird ordentlich entzogen, leider nicht so super zu sehen aber dennoch zu sehen.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (22. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die sind ja mit Liebe gemacht. Da würde mir das Herz bluten, wenn ich von denen einen verlieren würde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Danke Dir! Ein Verlust wäre wirklich schade.
Hab mir die Köder aus Buchenholz geschnitzt, angemalt und dann mehrfach mit Schiffslack lackiert. Hoffe, dass sie halbwegs laufen und gut versiegelt sind.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

MarkusD_08 schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass sie halbwegs laufen und gut versiegelt sind.


Du kannst ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht erstellen. Würde mich schon interessieren ob du mit deiner Arbeit zufrieden bist. Ich werde aber auf keinen Fall mit dem Wobblerbau anfangen obwohl es mich schon reizen würde mal den einen oder anderen Kunstköder herzustellen. Mein Hauptmerkmal gilt dem Posenbau. Da bin ich froh, wenn ich dafür mal Zeit finde. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## smilex (22. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht erstellen. Würde mich schon interessieren ob du mit deiner Arbeit zufrieden bist. Ich werde aber auf keinen Fall mit dem Wobblerbau anfangen obwohl es mich schon reizen würde mal den einen oder anderen Kunstköder herzustellen. Mein Hauptmerkmal gilt dem Posenbau. Da bin ich froh, wenn ich dafür mal Zeit finde.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Warum nicht damit anfangen, muss ja nicht jeden Tag nen Wobbler fertig werden ich schaff auch nur alle paar Tage mal nen bischen, aber irgendwann iser dann fertig. Ich vermute das Glücksgefühl damit was zu fangen is noch ne Ecke größer als beim Posenbau (was auch toll ist) aber es ist halt direkt der Köder der dann fängt.


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

smilex schrieb:


> Ich vermute das Glücksgefühl damit was zu fangen is noch ne Ecke größer als beim Posenbau (was auch toll ist) aber es ist halt direkt der Köder der dann fängt.


Ja, das ist richtig. Vielleicht irgendwann mal. Zu viele Projekte möchte ich auch nicht anfangen. Ich kriege es ja schon nicht mit meinen Pose geschissen was ich mir vorgenommen habe. Einfach zu viel um die Ohren.

Gruß Jason


----------



## MarkusD_08 (22. April 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal einen Erfahrungsbericht erstellen. Würde mich schon interessieren ob du mit deiner Arbeit zufrieden bist. Ich werde aber auf keinen Fall mit dem Wobblerbau anfangen obwohl es mich schon reizen würde mal den einen oder anderen Kunstköder herzustellen. Mein Hauptmerkmal gilt dem Posenbau. Da bin ich froh, wenn ich dafür mal Zeit finde.
> 
> Gruß Jason


Naja, Zeit ist immer so eine Sache.  Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mal zwei Stück gebaut, damit gefangen und war infiziert. Letztes Jahr habe ich nichts gemacht, dafür diesen Winter ~ 15.
...für Forelle, Barsch und Hecht. Wenn man alles per Hand macht, dauert das ewig, ist aber extrem beruhigend. Es macht einfachSpaß und wenn die Fische darauf anspringen,
wie @smilex sagt, ist wirklich richtig toll. 
Versuch es einfach mal.


----------



## Deep Down (22. April 2019)

@Thommy1971 
Und das haste jetzt mit Leinölfirnis gemacht?


----------



## Jason (22. April 2019)

MarkusD_08 schrieb:


> Versuch es einfach mal


Ihr werdet von mir hören.(Eines Tages).


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. April 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> @Thommy1971
> Und das haste jetzt mit Leinölfirnis gemacht?


Ja genau, ich werde auch mal andere Stoffe probieren wenn das Öl leer ist. Die Ergebnisse sind jetzt schon besser als erwartet


----------



## Deep Down (23. April 2019)

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle sogar schon bei den nächsten Baits umsteigen.Nimm statt Leinöl besser eine Holzschutzfarbe bzw-lasur.
Deine bisherigen Leinölköderrohlinge solltest Du vor der Weiterverarbeitung mit Epoxy verschliessen. 
Leinöl(-firnis) ist zwar durchaus perfekt zum Schutz von Holz vor Wasser, hat für den Köderbau aber leider gravierende Nachteile, insbesondere dann, wenn es tief ins Holz eingezogen ist, bspw durch Unter-oder Überdruck sogar gesättigt ist. Das merkt man am deutlich höheren Gewicht des Rohlings. 
Das Öl bildet beim Austrocknen nur an der Oberfläche eine ausgehärtete dünne Schicht. Darunter bleibt es "aktiv" und trocknet nicht aus! Jedes Anschleifen oder sonstige Beschädigen der Firnisoberfläche führt dazu, dass das Öl an dieser Stelle austritt. Es bedarf dann vor jeder Weiterverarbeitung wieder einer längeren Trocknungsphase bis diese Beschädigung wieder verschlossen ist.
Viiiiel schlimmer ist aber der Langzeiteffekt, der sich durch das Nichtaushärten des eingedrungenen und weiterhin aktiven Öls zeigen wird.
Das Zeug findet die kleinsten Lücken und durchdringt mit der Dauer auch die eigentliche Firnisschicht. Das macht das Zeug gerade so ideal, um im Außenbereich Holz zu schützen. Diese Eigenschaft wendet sich beim Köderbau aber gegen einen. Denn das Öl, soweit es keine weitere Sperrschicht gibt, da ist eigentlich nur Epoxy für geeignet, dringt damit auch in die Lackierung bis unter das Epoxy ein und vergilbt jeden Köder.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. April 2019)

Ich mach das schon lange so und kann die Meinung nicht teilen. Dennoch werde ich etwas anderes nehmen was schneller trocknet. Das dauert mir so etwas zu lange.


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. April 2019)

@Deep Down, Du hast mich da auf eine Idee gebracht. Ich habe gestern den ersten Test mit Lasur gemacht. Diese zog nicht so gut in das Holz wie das Ölgemisch, bei einem 7,5g Rohling 0,4g Gewicht zugelegt.. Nun werde ich nach dem Unterdruck direkt mal 1 bis 2 Bar Druck drauf geben. Mal sehen ob das was bringt. Wenn nicht lass ich mal ein Stück Holz über Nacht in der Lasur und wiege vorher und nachher. Mal schauen


----------



## Deep Down (24. April 2019)

Ich mache diese Über- und Unterdruckmethode schon ewig und drei Tage bei Holzködern.
Die Rohlinge musst Du danach aber auch 2 Wochen trocknen lassen bis sie nicht mehr stinken.
Dann ist das Lösungsmittel verdunstet und der Rohling ist wieder leicht und gegen Wasser unempfindlich. Er kann dann mit Ösen versehen und ausgebleit werden. 






Hier sieht man, dasss die Holzschutzfarbe richtig im Holz drinnen ist.

Nur einfach reinlegen bringt nichts oder zumindestens nur oberflächlich. Das Holz nimmt dann aber noch Wasser auf und platzt.


----------



## smilex (24. April 2019)

Wo wir grad bei Holz sind... woher bezieht ihr euer Holz ? Ich benutze bisher Abachi, bestellt aus sonnem Künstlerbedarf, auf Dauer is das aber nicht grad günstig.


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. April 2019)

Abachi kauf ich hier :

https://m.sauna-life.com/category/3230


----------



## Deep Down (25. April 2019)

Ich poste auch mal wieder einen Köder.......


----------



## Thommy1971 (26. April 2019)

So Holzschutz komplett. Ich hoffe das Zeug lässt sich so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen im Glas lagern. Hat da jemand Erfahrung ob das auf Dauer gut geht? Im Glas ist die Lasur.

LG


----------



## smilex (1. Mai 2019)

jason 1 schrieb:


> Die sind ja mit Liebe gemacht. Da würde mir das Herz bluten, wenn ich von denen einen verlieren würde.
> 
> Gruß Jason



Heute 1 Mai, ich war Köder baden, dachte mir noch "Ne der läuft zu tief, du musst die Lippe kürzen das gibt nur Hänger". Noch im selben einholen hat die Ruhr sich mein Lehrstück Nummer 2 gekrallt und für sich behalten. Ist zwar schade, aber nu ja, das passiert halt. Bau ich halt weiter.


----------



## Jason (1. Mai 2019)

smilex schrieb:


> Heute 1 Mai, ich war Köder baden, dachte mir noch "Ne der läuft zu tief, du musst die Lippe kürzen das gibt nur Hänger". Noch im selben einholen hat die Ruhr sich mein Lehrstück Nummer 2 gekrallt und für sich behalten. Ist zwar schade, aber nu ja, das passiert halt. Bau ich halt weiter.


Das ist immer das Ärgerliche an der Sache. Da steckt man so viel Mühe und Arbeit in die schönen Teile und auf einen Schlag ist alles zunichte.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Deep Down (2. Mai 2019)

Dann baut man sich mit neu gewonnen Erfahrungen eine Neuen und kauft sich kein liebloses Produkt aus der Massenfertigung.


----------



## smilex (2. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Dann baut man sich mit neu gewonnen Erfahrungen eine Neuen und kauft sich kein liebloses Produkt aus der Massenfertigung.


Genau das 


Zumal ich sagen muss, ich baue zu langsam, werde mir wohl noch dein ein oder anderen kaufen müssen... verdammte Arbeit versaut einem immer den ganzen Tag da kommste zu nix


----------



## Deep Down (15. Mai 2019)

Gebaut für den Einsatz auf konditionierte Hechte nach dem jährlichen Forellenzirkus zum Anangeln!





Mit 20cm und etwa 120gr aber auch kein Leichtgewicht!


----------



## Bilch (16. Mai 2019)

Ich kann nur eines sagen: Gratulation! Habe höchsten Respekt vor allen die sowas können 

Eine Frage: zieht Ihr einen Stahldraht durch den Köder um die Sprengringe/Haken zu montieren oder schraubt Ihr Ringschrauben in den Köderkörper?


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Gebaut für den Einsatz auf konditionierte Hechte



Wunderschön!!!! ich wünsche dir wenigstens einen 100+ der als erster auf dieses tolle Schmuckstück beißt


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Ich kann nur eines sagen: Gratulation! Habe höchsten Respekt vor allen die sowas können
> 
> Eine Frage: zieht Ihr einen Stahldraht durch den Köder um die Sprengringe/Haken zu montieren oder schraubt Ihr Ringschrauben in den Köderkörper?



Moin, hängt stark von Ausgangsmaterial des Köders ab. Bei Balsaholz halten Schraubösen z.B. nicht, da muss eine Drahtkonstruktion her. Ist mir in der Regel aber zuviel Aufwand und wann immer es geht nehme ich Schraubösen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Mai 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Gebaut für den Einsatz auf konditionierte Hechte nach dem jährlichen Forellenzirkus zum Anangeln!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schön.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Mai 2019)

Danke Euch allen!

@Bilch 
Die Schraubösen werden im Wesentlichen über die ganze Länge in vorgebohrte Löcher gesteckt. Nur die Spitze dreht man zum Fixieren noch etwas ein. Das Loch füllt man vorher mit Epoxy. Nach dem Aushärten dreht man keine Öse mehr raus, die reißen eher ab! Knetepoxy geht auch!


----------



## jkc (16. Mai 2019)

Ich schraube ganz normal und lackiere die Ösen nachher mit ein...


----------



## smilex (16. Mai 2019)

Ich versuche mich lieber an "Drahtgestellen", aber vermutlich gibt es da keine generelle Aussage.


----------



## Bilch (16. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hängt stark von Ausgangsmaterial des Köders ab. Bei Balsaholz halten Schraubösen z.B. nicht, da muss eine Drahtkonstruktion her. Ist mir in der Regel aber zuviel Aufwand und wann immer es geht nehme ich Schraubösen.
> 
> Grüße JK





Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke Euch allen!
> 
> @Bilch
> Die Schraubösen werden im Wesentlichen über die ganze Länge in vorgebohrte Löcher gesteckt. Nur die Spitze dreht man zum Fixieren noch etwas ein. Das Loch füllt man vorher mit Epoxy. Nach dem Aushärten dreht man keine Öse mehr raus, die reißen eher ab! Knetepoxy geht auch!





smilex schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich lieber an "Drahtgestellen", aber vermutlich gibt es da keine generelle Aussage.



Danke für Eure Antworten. War reine Neugier


----------



## smilex (18. Mai 2019)

Aus aktuellem Anlass vielleicht nochmal zur Erinnerung, auch beim Köderbauen is Arbeitssicherheit ne gute Sache.

Meiner einer hats gestern fertig gebracht ne kleine Bleiexplosion zu basteln, bisschen was is wohl im rechten Auge gelandet.
Is nix passiert außer ner Reizung und bisschen was an kleinen Brandflecken(Rötungen) ums Auge herum, aber mit Brille wärs nicht passiert.
(Lassen wir mal ganz außen vor das die Bohrung in die ich das Blei gekippt hab hätte vielleicht noch länger als 12 Std "trocknen" können/müssen).

Naja jedenfalls bin ich ja immer ein Freund davon nicht nur aus eignen Fehlern sondern auch aus anderleuts Fehlern lernen zu können, drum teile
ich meine Fehler auch mal, vielleicht schützt es ja jemand anderen. Also seit nicht so dumm/dusselig wie ich, gebt auf euch acht 

bis denne
Marcel


----------



## Deep Down (19. Mai 2019)

Ja, das hört man durchaus öfter mal! Gute Besserung!


----------



## magut (19. Mai 2019)

alles Gute !! werd beim nächsten giessen daran denken


----------



## smilex (3. Juni 2019)

Hier mal wieder was von mir... 

Das epoxieren wollte nicht ganz so wie ich wollte, vermutlich nen Fehler in der Mischung, meine jetzige Waage ist leider weniger genau als mir lieb ist. Bis dahin könnte ich aber damit leben...







Aber wäre ja langweilig wenn nicht wieder was "schief" gegangen wäre...
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also werd ich das ganze noch nach schwärzen und noch ne Schicht Epoxid drüber pflastern, vermutlich erst vorsichtig 5min epoxi und danach ne normale Runde 24Std Zeug im Karusel.

Passiert ist das ganze beim Entfernen der "Abklebung" der Tauschaufel, na ja öfter mal was neues... überleg mir noch ob ich vielleicht einfach die Finale Epoxidschicht mit über die Schaufel pflaster, quasi alles aus einem "Guss", mal sehen oder besser, mal testen.


----------



## Deep Down (4. September 2019)

Dann will ich den thread mal wieder füttern!





10cm Winzling!


----------



## ralle (4. September 2019)

Der sieht ja Klasse aus !!


----------



## donak (6. September 2019)

Jeep, der ist wirklich toll, top Design und die Größe lässt auch dicke Barsche nicht kalt. Einfach geil!


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2019)

Danke! Jetzt hab ich zwar so kleine Jerks, angel aber damit eigentlich gar nicht bzw ist das wirklich feines und für mich mittlerweile echt ungewohntes  Microangeln. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl ich angel damit am Fisch vorbei! Wer und was fangt ihr mit so was?


----------



## Fruehling (13. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Danke! Jetzt hab ich zwar so kleine Jerks, angel aber damit eigentlich gar nicht bzw ist das wirklich feines und für mich mittlerweile echt ungewohntes  Microangeln. Ich hätte immer das Gefühl ich angel damit am Fisch vorbei! Wer und was fangt ihr mit so was?



Hecht, Barsch, Zander und bei Gelegenheit auch Rapfen, Döbel und Aland. Denk nur ein paar Jahre zurück und dann an die Mini Toppies von Aad Dam oder die 4" Piketimes - je nach Laune der Fische richtige Bänke...


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. September 2019)

Moin Moin zusammen,

Bei mir geht es auch weiter. Ich hatte mit Platzproblemen zu kämpfen die erstmal beseitigt wurden. Eine neue Werkbank musste her, leider kostet sowas sehr viel Geld. Der billige mist von Ebay und Co kam mir nicht in den Sinn, dünnes Blech und wackelige Untergestelle muss nicht sein. Also ab in den Baumarkt Holz kaufen und los gehts. Die Werkbank steht und wackelt bein Stück. Ein neues Regel wurde auch noch zusammen gebaut. Kosten für die Werkbank unter 50€ und mit einfachen Mitteln hergestellt.


Nach dem das ausräumen und wieder einräumen erledigt war, wurde gleich der nächste Köder in Angriff genommen. Bilder folgen wenn sie fertig sind.


----------



## Hering 58 (15. September 2019)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus-Thommy1971. Top


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. September 2019)

So da sind die ersten


----------



## Deep Down (18. September 2019)

@Thommy1971
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!



@All

[URL=https://www.directupload.net][IMG]https://s17.directupload.net/images/190918/igr4y837.jpg[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## donak (19. September 2019)

@Deep Down : Deine „Minis“ sind richtig stark!


----------



## MarkusD_08 (27. September 2019)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich hab mal eine Frage, zur Nutzung von Schiffslack für die Versiegelung.
Auf der Verpackung steht eine (komplette) Aushärtezeit von 14 Tagen. Überstreichbar nach 14h.
Trifft das auch bei diesen kleinen Flächen und der dünnen Schichten zu?
Mein "Problem" ist, das ich die Wobbler gern ab nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch nutzen möchte.
Ich habe diese Woche angefangen und vorhin die 4 Schicht aufgetragen.

Was denkt ihr, sind sie Anfang /Mitte nächste Woche schon fischbar?
Ea handelt sich um Größen von 7 - 13cm.

Danke und Gruß
Markus

Bei meinen bisherigen Modellen ist mir das gar nicht aufgefallen, weil sie immer 2-3 Wochen hingen.


----------



## Fruehling (28. September 2019)

Hänge sie einfach, wenn der erste "Gestank" verflogen ist, über das Lüftungsgitter eines Kühlschranks - dessen warme Abluft kümmert sich um den Rest. 

Komplette Aushärtung bzw. harte Oberfläche ist eigentlich nur dafür wichtig, daß der Köder im Fisch- bzw. Hechtmaul beim Anschlag gut durch die Zähne rutscht und anschließend die Haken sitzen.

@Deep Down


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> @Thommy1971
> Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt!
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht richtig professionell und auch fängig aus. Körperbau, die großen Augen, das Dekor, => das sollte eine Hechtdame richtig mögen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Oktober 2019)

Moin Moin @all 
Da ich mir für die kommende Saison eine Ladung Jerks bauen will, habe ich mir mal etwas Buche besorgt. Das beschweren von Nadelholz ist echt nervig. Der erste Rohling zum testen ist fertig. Gestern in Holzgrund getaucht und heute Harz drauf. Ein baugleich hergestellter Rohling aus Kiefer wiegt 8g weniger. Der fertige Rohling ist 10cm lang und wird ca. 35g schwer werden wenn der Köder fertig ist.


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2019)

Moin, Vorteil bei den stärker aufteibenden Hölzern ist, dass man durch ausbleien den Schwerpunkt besser definieren kann.
Ich habe mal einen Jerk aus einem dichten Tropenholz gebaut, der kippte mangels Beschwerung immer auf die Seite, mit genügend Blei wäre der abgesoffen wie ein Stein.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Oktober 2019)

Die einzigen Tropenhölzer die ich verwende sind Abachi und Balsa und die haben ordentlich Auftrieb. Aus Buche bauen viele ihre Jerks, ich war immer zu faul Hartholz zu bearbeiten. Der Jerk wird ca. 8g Beschwerung abkönnen. Das kann ich sogar fast auf das Gramm genau sagen


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. Oktober 2019)

Kleiner Testlauf heute, ich finde den super.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Oktober 2019)

@Thommy1971 
Auf dem Video kann man zwar leider nur die letzten Bewegungen ersehen, da läuft er aber, wie er soll.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Oktober 2019)

Hier ist es besser Deep Down


----------



## Thommy1971 (26. Oktober 2019)

Der Erste funktioniert recht gut, dann mache ich mal ein paar mehr.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. November 2019)

Puh, hier ist ja garnichts mehr los. Heute kurz am See gewesen zum testen. Auch wieder 10cm ca. 37g wenn er fertig ist. Beim einleiern läuft er schöne links rechts Bahnen und beim jerken bricht er schön aus.


----------



## Hering 58 (2. November 2019)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Puh, hier ist ja garnichts mehr los. Heute kurz am See gewesen zum testen. Auch wieder 10cm ca. 37g wenn er fertig ist. Beim einleiern läuft er schöne links rechts Bahnen und beim jerken bricht er schön aus.


Der sieht gut aus. Thommy1971


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. November 2019)

Danke @Hering 58 ich hoffe die Hechte mögen die Jerks auch


----------



## Deep Down (2. November 2019)

Der wird fangen. 

Und warte ab, Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit!

Im Moment ist das Fangen noch wichtiger!


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. November 2019)

Gestern noch ein paar Rohlinge gemacht. Ich probiere mal bei 2 von den 10cm Jerks auf 18mm Breite zu lassen. Macht etwas weniger Arbeit und schont die Säge.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2019)

Meine Weihnachtsarbeit. Eher was handfestes.
Buchenholz, 50 g schwer.
Einer schwebt tadellos, diie anderes sinken ganz langsam. Gemütliches schlingern, nix für hektisches Einholen.
Hab sie heute je 10 minuten gefischt, aber die stelle mit viel totholz war mir zu riskant.
Hab dann lieber nen Kaufwobbler hängen lassen.
Guten Rutsch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2019)

Irgendwie ging das zweite foto verloren.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2019)

saugeil


----------



## Deep Down (3. Januar 2020)

SChicke Wobbs sind das geworden!!!!


----------



## NaabMäx (7. Januar 2020)

Hi Kollegen,

Ärgere mich grad mit ein paar gekauften Wobblern rum.

1. Wobbler lief anfangs wie es sich gehört, nach einiger Zeit im Einsatz, bricht er nur noch seitlich aus bis er über die Oberfläche hüpft.

2. Wobbler lief anfangs wie es sich gehört, dann tauschte ich die Drillinge gegen stärkere aus und er bekam das selbe Problem wie 1.Auch nach dem Rückmontieren der kleineren Drillinge.  

3. Neuer günstig Wobbler hatte von Anfang an, das selbe problem.

Was ist das Problem?
Wie lässt sich das  beheben?


----------



## magut (7. Januar 2020)

kontrollier die Einhängösen ob die noch gerade sind. ansonsten klingt es nach Wassereintritt in den Körper.
leg die mal einige zeit auf die Heikörper. Noch besser in ein Vakumiergerät. dann siehst es genau ob Wasser drinnen ist.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumkonstruiert..........






Jetzt muss nur noch Epoxy drauf.


----------



## Fruehling (9. Januar 2020)

Ein FroschHechtLurch, wie cool!


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2020)

Ich bin so ein Hirsel!

Eigentlich wollte ich das hochladen.....


----------



## Hecht100+ (9. Januar 2020)

Egal, beide Bilder sind das Hochladen wert.


----------



## Deep Down (9. Januar 2020)




----------



## Deep Down (13. Januar 2020)

Ich lege nochmal einen nach!





Wochenende wird epoxiert!


----------



## magut (14. Januar 2020)

wie immer --ein Hammer 
Viel zu schade um da einen Hecht reinbeissen zu lassen!
LG
Mario


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Januar 2020)

sehr schick.
dir würde ich gerne mal beim sprühen über die schulter schauen.


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2020)

Was hoffste denn da zu sehen?


----------



## galexand (20. Januar 2020)

Hallo, 
mal eine Frage, ich habe vor kurzem mit dem Wobblerbau angefangen.
Ich benutze eigentlich vorwiegend Balsa Holz wegen der schnellen Bearbeitung.
Als nächsten Schritt würde ich den Spalt für die Achse sägen und die Achse darin verkleben.

Wie oder mit was verklebt ihr die Achse ?
Mit Epoxy ? oder Holzspachtel wie ich schon öfters gelesen habe oder gibts da noch andere möglichkeiten ?


----------



## magut (21. Januar 2020)

2 k Kleber von Aldi . hat noch nie versagt bei meinen Wobblern


----------



## donak (23. Januar 2020)

galexand schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mal eine Frage, ich habe vor kurzem mit dem Wobblerbau angefangen.
> Ich benutze eigentlich vorwiegend Balsa Holz wegen der schnellen Bearbeitung.
> Als nächsten Schritt würde ich den Spalt für die Achse sägen und die Achse darin verkleben.
> ...



Ich würde 5 Minuten Epoxy nehmen, Uhu Schnellfest ist leicht zu verarbeiten, da mit einen Druck, das richtige Mischungsverhältnis rauskommt. UHU Schnellfest

@all, ein paar schöne Köder entstehen ja wieder. Ich werde demnächst auch mal wieder angreifen.


----------



## Henry (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo.

Fünf Minuten Epoxy geht wunderbar zum verkleben. Das nutze ich auch. In einigen Youtube-Videos werden die Löcher der Beschwerung mit Sekundenkleber und Backpulver verschlossen. Das könnte doch auch funktionieren oder? Den Draht erst mit Sekundenkleber sichern und trocknen lassen, dann den Spalt mit Backpulver auffüllen und Sekundenkleber darauf träufeln. Das soll ja ziemlich hart werden.

LG


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Januar 2020)

Ich halte 5min Epoxid auch für die beste Lösung. Feine Späne und Sekundenkleber gehen sicher auch, doch Klebeharz hält Bombensicher.


----------



## Deep Down (25. Januar 2020)

Bei mir werden gerade einige fertig:


----------



## donak (25. Januar 2020)

@Deep Down : Wirklich eine Augenweide!


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. Januar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Was hoffste denn da zu sehen?


Die reihenfolge der farben, das maskieren, das mischen der farben....
Bei mir sieht das irgendwie nie so aus wie ichs im kopf hab.


----------



## Hering 58 (25. Januar 2020)

Der sieht ja gut aus. @Deep Downab


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2020)

Danke Euch!

Also Farben mischen ich nicht, dass ist dann eher der Farbübergang auf dem Köder. Dabei ist die Kunst nicht unbedingt klinisch sauber zu arbeiten. Maskiert wird wie bei jedem anderen auch. Okay, das Netz ist ne vollständige Eigenkonstruktion. Wenn es richtig Blink-blink machen soll, setze ich die Schuppen, ja, Schuppe für Schuppe jeweils einzeln.
Alles zusammen schafft einen hohen Grad an Individualität und Einzigartigkeit.





Und das Schönste, mein Hecht PB mit nem 1,23m hält mein eigener Jerkbaits!


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2020)

Und noch was, kein Meister fällt vom Himmel, ich hab auch anfangs einfach nur gepinselt und Glitter drüber gestreut etc, etc.


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2020)

Das sah anfangs z.B so aus:





Also, nicht entmutigen lassen und weitermachen. Mit jedem Köder sammelt man Erfahrung, Fähigkeiten und macht Riesenschritte vorwärts.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht wo ihr eure Augen bezieht, manche drucken sich diese wohl sogar aufwändig mit einem Plotter, wie ich hier schon sehen konnte?
Mein Lieferant ist dieser hier, allerdings zu präparationstechnischen Zwecken.





						KL-Glasaugen
					

KL Glasaugen - Auf den folgenden Seiten finden Sie unser gesamtes Angebot an künstlichen Augen aus Glas und Kunststoff für unterschiedliche Anwendungsbereiche wie z.B. Tierpräparation, Puppen und Teddybären, Maskenbau oder Film- und Theaterrequisite.



					www.kl-glasaugen.de
				



Die Qualität ist Top, wohl das Beste was auf dem Markt zu bekommen ist.
Es gibt auch unbemalte Glasaugen, wo man den Hintergrund selbst nach Wunsch gestalten, bemalen kann, diese sind dann auch gleichzeitig am günstigsten.
Dafür empfehle ich Glasmalfarben, alles andere hält nicht richtig auf dem glatten Glas und kann sich später, schon eingebaut, wieder ablösen und das ist dann ärgerlich.

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (26. Januar 2020)

Ja, Augen kann man kaufen. Zu jedem Custombait gehören selbstgemachte Augen.
Und da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Ausdrucken, Ausstanzen und Augenhintergrund selbst gestalten. 
Glascachabons nennen sich die fertigen Linsen, die man dann von Hinten gestaltet. Die haben aber ne ordentliche Bauhöhe.

Ich gestalte den Hintergrund selbst und schaffe mit Epoxy den 3-D Effekt selbst:


----------



## Eisenkneter (1. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das Schönste, mein Hecht PB mit nem 1,23m hält mein eigener Jerkbaits!



wenigstens da kann ich dir das Wasser reichen.
1.21 m auf einen hässlichen 100g Eichenholzjerk, 2 farbig Baumarktfarben aufgepinselt und Bootslack drauf.


----------



## Deep Down (3. Februar 2020)




----------



## galexand (3. Februar 2020)

Mordskerl schrieb:


> wenigstens da kann ich dir das Wasser reichen.
> 1.21 m auf einen hässlichen 100g Eichenholzjerk, 2 farbig Baumarktfarben aufgepinselt und Bootslack drauf.



Wenn wir gerade beim Bootslack sind, kann man eigentlich als alternative zu Epoxy auch Bootslack oder Parkettlack oder Kunstharz Klarlack nehmen ?
Diesen trägt man ja in 3 oder 4 Schichten auf, also eher den Köder eintauchen, abtropfen lassen und wenn es halbwegs trocken ist, die nächste Schicht.
Ich denke der Köder ist somit auch ausreichend versiegelt, wenn doch mal ein Hecht etwas stärker zupacken sollte und spuren hinterlässt, kann man ja wieder eine Schicht auftragen.

Was sagt ihr dazu ? oder macht das jemand schon so ?


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2020)

Auf Parkettlack als Abschlußcoatimg würde ich verzichten.

Parkettlack ist auf Dauer nicht wasserundurchlässig.

Zu dem habe ich mal einige Tailbaits damit testweise (Parkettlack auf Wasserbasis) versiegelt. Nach der Benutzung und Verstauung in der Box zeigten sich im Anschluß solche "Irritationen" auf der Oberfläche. Es scheint, als ob der Lack unter Wassereinfluss trotz Trocknung wieder aktiv wird. Zumindestens dann, wenn der Köder nach der Benutzung nicht getrocknet wird und nass/feucht, wie jeder andere Köder auch, in der Box verschwindet. Der Wasserfilm zwischen Box und Köder sorgt dann möglicherweise für diese Ergebnis.







Bei allen anderen Lacken solltest Du zu dem vorsichtig sein, wenn Lösungsmittel enthalten sind. Diese können Deine Dekore angreifen, so dass ein Verwischen oder Verlaufen die Folge sein kann.


----------



## jkc (5. Februar 2020)

Moin, ich bin auch skeptisch was 1k Lackierungen angeht. Ich baue nur Hechtköder und mit den 1k Lacken die ich kenne bekommt man keine ausreichende Schichtdicke hin um zu verhindern dass die Hechtzähne ins Holz schlagen.

Kennt jemand ne onlie-Bezugsquelle für Abachi in 40 oder 45mm stärke? Ich habe genau einen Händler gefunden, der das anbietet, allerdings in einer relativ hohen Qualität welche ich gar nicht brauche.

Grüße JK


----------



## Deep Down (5. Februar 2020)

Das kommt darauf an, wieviele Schichten Du aufbauen musst! Die Härte von Epoxy wird nicht errreicht. 
Im Tauchverfahren (Dippen) geht das aber relativ bequem. Da sind dann aber mal locker je nach Viskosität und Qualität des Lackes bis zu 8 Schichten erforderlich. 
Aber, bei zuviel Schichten wird die Oberfläche langsam wellig und das Endergebnis ist nicht so klar wie Epoxy. 
Dafür ist Parkettlack deutlich einfacher zu händeln als Epoxy.


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2020)

Heute war mal wieder nen Fotoshooting angesetzt......


----------



## Hering 58 (12. Februar 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Heute war mal wieder nen Fotoshooting angesetzt......


Der sieht ja klasse aus.


----------



## magut (13. Februar 2020)

Wahnsinn !! Geiles Teil und super präsentiert


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2020)

Ich mach mal weiter...





.....Pikedekor muss zum Ablauf der Schonzeit am Start sein!


----------



## magut (19. Februar 2020)

Der schreit ja nach Hecht !! Gratulation echt schön!
LG
Mario


----------



## donak (23. Februar 2020)

Die Köder sind einfach erste Sahne, Deep! Ich habe heute zumindest angefangen meine Angel-, Airbrush- und Epoxierbude von 10qm auf 20qm zu verlegen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (28. Februar 2020)

Sehr schöne Köder Deep. Ich bin auch bald wieder dabei, bin mal wieder umgezogen und fast fertig mit dem einrichten. Nun habe ich endlich eine Werkstatt mit reichlich Platz und einen Teich für Testläufe. Die Badewanne hat ausgedient


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

hi zusammen, erstmal richtig coole sachen die ihr hier in den letzten wochen wieder gebaut habt. nach langer zeit hab ich auch mal wieder etwas luft gehabt um was zu fertigen. bilder stelle ich später noch rein. ich hoffe das ich jetzt wieder etwas mehr zeit für das forum finde um hier aktiv mitzuwirken und ganz viel zu lernen.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

hab mich mal an rapfenködern versucht.bin mal gespannt wie sie am wasser funktionieren.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

das aktuelle projekt. wenn die bundesliga schon nicht spielt mach ich mir meine eigene und gehe mit den mannschaften ans wasser.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

2.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

3.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

4.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

5.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

6.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

7.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

8.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

stand heute fehlen noch ein paar vereine aber die bekomme ich noch hin. bemalt habe ich die kleinen alle mit einem zahnstocher. die farben habe ich größtenteils nur aufgetupft, bei den vielen feinheiten war es auf den 5 cm wobblern auch nicht anders möglich.       alex


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. März 2020)

Neues Projekt 4,5cm Minis.  Morgen kommen die Ösen dran.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (27. März 2020)

Die ersten mini sind fast fertig


----------



## magut (28. März 2020)

alter Schwede sind das geile Köder !!!!  
Danke dass Du mir die Zeit in der "Ausgangssperre" verschönerst!
LG
Mario


----------



## galexand (6. April 2020)

fischkopp.alex schrieb:


> Neues Projekt 4,5cm Minis.  Morgen kommen die Ösen dran.



Wie machst du die Holzmodelle ? Aussägen und dann abschleifen oder mit der Oberfräse ?


----------



## Deep Down (11. April 2020)

So, es muss nicht immer Airbrush sein......


----------



## Fruehling (11. April 2020)

Sehr schön! 

Haste mal mit Tempotüchern Crappiedekor getupft?


----------



## fischkopp.alex (12. April 2020)

galexand schrieb:


> Wie machst du die Holzmodelle ? Aussägen und dann abschleifen oder mit der Oberfräse ?


Hi die schnitze ich alle mit dem teppichmesser. Danach wird geschliffen bis der rohling die gewünschte form hat. Geht in der Regel sehr schnell so 15-20 min.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (12. April 2020)

Hab ja mit den Bundesliga Vereinen angefangen und will ja auch irgendwann mal fertig werden. Die nächsten sind in der mache und fast fertig.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. April 2020)

So die letzten sind fast fertig. Jetzt hab ich alle beisammen. Mache später nochmal Fotos von allen


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. April 2020)

So die Bundesliga steht. Alle Vereine haben ihren wobbler. Damit Angeln werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht auch wenn ich es vor hatte. Sind mir einfach zu schade. Ich denke sie bekommen einen Platz in einer vitrine im Keller.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. April 2020)

2. Teil


----------



## fischkopp.alex (13. April 2020)

Teil 1


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. April 2020)

Ich habe mir ein neues Messer gekauft und es gleich mal ausprobiert. Die ollen Cuttermesser sind der letzte Mist


----------



## fischkopp.alex (19. April 2020)

Hi hab heute vor Langeweile mal neues projekt angefangen. Bis jetzt sind meine wobbler alle ohne rasseln.hab mich einfach mal dran getraut.  Der Prototyp funktioniert schon mal sehr gut. An den Materialien muss ich noch ein wenig rum spielen. Es gibt zwar fertige rasselkörper zum einbauen aber halt nicht selbst gemacht. Für den Anfang müsste eine 4mm Edelstahl Kugel aus einem Lager und zwei 1 Cent münzen herhalten. Es funktioniert.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (19. April 2020)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein paar mehr rohlinge


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. April 2020)

Auf der Suche nach dem Punkt stellte ich fest, beide laufen.

Den Wobbler von gestern habe ich zusammengebaut und gleich den nächsten Stick geschnitzt. Dieser ist 8cm lang, ich will sie aber später noch kleiner bauen


----------



## galexand (20. April 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein neues Messer gekauft und es gleich mal ausprobiert. Die ollen Cuttermesser sind der letzte Mist



Was ist das genau für ein Cuttermesser ? 
Und welches Holz hast du bei diesem Modell verwendet ?


----------



## jkc (20. April 2020)

Moin, sieht nach nem Mora Schnitzmesser aus:









						Mora Wood Carving 120, Schnitzmesser
					

Griffmaterial/Klingenstahl: Birkenholz/laminierter Kohlenstoffstahl Klingenlänge: 5,8 cm Gewicht: 50 g




					www.knivesandtools.de
				




Habe ich auch im Gebrauch und ist schon sehr geil, allerdings müsste ich jetzt mal schärfen und unter dem Aspekt sind die Cuttermesser natürlich einfacher in der Handhabung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2020)

So, ich hab mal wieder was fertig!


----------



## Fruehling (20. April 2020)

Sehr grimmig, gut so!


----------



## fischkopp.alex (20. April 2020)

Deep Down schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal wieder was fertig!


Super Teile,  so weit bin ich noch lange nicht. Zu schade zum angeln


----------



## Deep Down (20. April 2020)

Schon einmal Danke für die Likes.

@fischkopp.alex 
Nur keine Bange, die skills kommen mit der Zeit von ganz alleine.


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. April 2020)

@jkc  hast recht, das ist ein Mora. Der Stahl ist einfach klasse und lässt sich auch leicht schärfen. Ist auch nicht mein erstes, die Messer kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. April 2020)

galexand schrieb:


> Was ist das genau für ein Cuttermesser ?
> Und welches Holz hast du bei diesem Modell verwendet ?



*Das Holz ist Abachi das Messer ein Mora 120*


----------



## galexand (22. April 2020)

Mal ein ganz anderes Thema Richtung Wobblerbau, unzwar Auftriebskraft.
Ich will errechnen wieviel Gewicht mein Köder braucht damit er entweder sinkt, schwebt oder schwimmt.
Wasser hat die Dichte von 1g/cm³ , mein Balsaholz hat 0,1g/cm³ und das Ködergewicht  beträgt 3,5g.

Ich hab mir jetzt ein paar Formeln usw.. angesehen aber irgendwie komm ich nicht klar, Schule ist wohl zu lange her.
Könnt ihr mir hier evtl. weiter helfen ?


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Hi,

Dein Köder wiegt 3,5g bei einer Dichte von 0,1g/cm³, heißt also er hat 35cm³ ( da 3,5g :  0,1g/cm³ = 35cm³)

Heißt wenn er am Ende im Wasser schweben soll, sollte das Endgewicht bei 35g landen, zum sinken dann etwas mehr.

Problem an der Geschichte, die 0,1g/cm³ als Dichte werden nicht stimmen, da Holz als Naturprodukt immer auch eine Varianz aufzeigt. Ums ausprobieren kommst Du also wahrscheinlich nicht drum herum.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

Also bei 3,5g bei einem Rohling kommt nicht 35g als Ködergewicht raus  , denn die Zahl 35cm³ sagt nicht das Ködermaß aus sonder ein Volumen in cm³ und der Köder ist viel kleiner.

@galexand wenn du eine relativ genaue Küchenwaage hast, nehme sie stelle ein Glas voll mit Wasser drauf und drücke die Taretaste. Dann Tauche dein Köder und das Wasser, am besten wenn Schaufel und Ösen schon dran sind und etwas zum Holzschutz z. B. Sekundenkleber oder ähnlich drauf sind.

Gewicht 1 )Der Köder wird also ganz unter getaucht und das Gewicht notiert was durch den Druck entsteht aufgeschrieben.

Nun nimmst du das Wasser runter und machst wieder Tare also auf Null stellen.

Gewicht 2) Jetzt wiegst du den Köder mit Haken und Sprengringen. 

Jetzt ziehst von Gewicht 1 das Gewicht 2 ab und das Ergebnis ist das Gewicht was du brauchst um einen Suspender zu bauen. 1g mehr geht er unter 1g weniger schwimmt er oben. Gewicht 1 ist also das Gewicht der Dichte 1 also Wasser.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Also bei 3,5g bei einem Rohling kommt nicht 35g als Ködergewicht raus  , denn die Zahl 35cm³ sagt nicht das Ködermaß aus sonder ein Volumen in cm³ und der Köder ist viel kleiner.



Whuä?
Jou 35cm³ sind zunächst mal das Volumen des Köders, was Du mit "der Köder ist viel kleiner" meinst ist mir schleierhaft.
Jetzt kommt aber der Clou :
Das Wasser welches durch einen Köder mit einem Volumen von 35cm³ verdrängt wird wiegt wieviel? Jou richtig 35g. Ist der Köder leichter treibt er auf, ist er schwerer geht er unter....


Die Formel die dem ganzen zu Grunde liegt ist:  Dichte = Masse / Volumen oder eben umgestellt nach Volumen = Masse / Dichte


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Dein Köder wiegt 3,5g bei einer Dichte von 0,1g/cm³, heißt also er hat 35cm³ ( da 3,5g :  0,1g/cm³ = 35cm³)
> 
> ...


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

Ich mach das schon ein paar Jahre


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

So wie es oben beschrieben steht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

3,5g Rohling ergibt kein 35g Köder 100pro nicht, der geht vielleicht auf 10g Gesamtgewicht maximal. Mein Kleiner Stick aus Abachi wog auch um die 3,5g und ist jetzt bei knapp 9g, 3 mehr und er taucht ab


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

Schau mal hier wie er das macht, er misst nicht den Druck er wiegt das Wasser


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> 3,5g Rohling ergibt kein 35g Köder 100pro nicht, der geht vielleicht auf 10g Gesamtgewicht maximal. Mein Kleiner Stick aus Abachi wog auch um die 3,5g und ist jetzt bei knapp 9g, 3 mehr und er taucht ab



Abachi ist eben auch kein Balsaholz mit ner Dichte von 0,1g /cm³


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2020)

Das spielt keine große Rolle denn Abachi ist nicht viel schwerer als Balsa. Deine Rechnung stimmt trotzdem nicht.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Doch


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2020)

Kann es nicht sein dass ihr beide recht habt????


----------



## jkc (22. April 2020)

Nö, wenn er sagt meine Rechnung stimmt nicht und ich sage doch stimmt, dann hat einer von beiden Unrecht.


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. April 2020)

Wenn du das so siehst hast du natürlich recht. Ansonsten ist es aber mathematisch gesehen so, das man auch auf mehreren Wegen zum gleichen Ergebnis kommt.


----------



## galexand (23. April 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Also bei 3,5g bei einem Rohling kommt nicht 35g als Ködergewicht raus  , denn die Zahl 35cm³ sagt nicht das Ködermaß aus sonder ein Volumen in cm³ und der Köder ist viel kleiner.
> 
> @galexand wenn du eine relativ genaue Küchenwaage hast, nehme sie stelle ein Glas voll mit Wasser drauf und drücke die Taretaste. Dann Tauche dein Köder und das Wasser, am besten wenn Schaufel und Ösen schon dran sind und etwas zum Holzschutz z. B. Sekundenkleber oder ähnlich drauf sind.
> 
> ...




Ich habe gestern Abend noch herumprobiert, also bei 35gramm geht er unter wie ein Stein, 
am Ende bin ich bei 14,5gramm angekommen wo er schwebt, das blöde war ich habe die Sprengringe und Haken total vergessen.
Ich probiere heute mal deine Variante aus, mit allen Teilen, diese scheint mir am sinnvollsten zu sein.

Habt Vielen Dank.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. April 2020)

Nur mal so am Rande: wenn ein 10 ccm Köder schweben soll muss er 10 g wiegen. Fertig. Egal welches Holz. Bei Balsa muss halt mehr Blei rein. Oder schwere Haken. Oder sonstwas. Also: Volumen des Köders bestimmen, zb über wasserverdrängung. Dann köder inkl haken etc wiegen. Dann blei zupacken bis die ködermasse der masse des verdrängten wassers entspricht.
Hatte ich in diesem trööt vor geschätzten 1000 beiträgen mal beschrieben. 


Mein Werk der letzten tage


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. April 2020)

Und noch ein paar ältere modelle repariert die entweder nicht richtig liefen oder durch hänger, hechte etc beschädigt waren. Oder einfach ein neues dekor erhalten haben.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. April 2020)

galexand schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend noch herumprobiert, also bei 35gramm geht er unter wie ein Stein,
> am Ende bin ich bei 14,5gramm angekommen wo er schwebt, das blöde war ich habe die Sprengringe und Haken total vergessen.
> Ich probiere heute mal deine Variante aus, mit allen Teilen, diese scheint mir am sinnvollsten zu sein.
> 
> Habt Vielen Dank.



Das wird funktionieren, ich mache das seit Jahren so. Das erspart viel experimentieren


----------



## MarkusD_08 (25. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
auch dieses Jahr habe ich mir wieder ein paar Forellenwobbler gebaut. Optisch können sie nicht mit Airbrush-Modellen mithalten, aber ich bin ganz zufrieden. Mal schauen, wie sie ab 1. Mai angenommen werden. 

Viele Grüße 
Markus


----------



## magut (26. April 2020)

dickes Petri damit!!


----------



## galexand (27. April 2020)

Matchfischer schrieb:


> *AW: Wobbler vom Besenstiel II*
> 
> @ulfster
> 
> ...



Ich bin bisher immer von Epoxy zum versiegeln ausgegangen bis ich das gelesen habe.
Da ich Epoxy ehrlich gesagt zu aufwenigig finde, würde ich gerne diese Alternative probieren
Könnte man den Köder dann nicht auch einfach in den Bootslack dippen und das dann in 3-4 durchgängen.
Danach in das Köder Karusell hängen und trocknen lassen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. April 2020)

Ich verwende auch ab und an 1K PU Bootslack. Aus meiner Sicht spricht nichts dagegen. Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das ich die Rohlinge vor dem Dekor mit Harz versiegel.


----------



## galexand (27. April 2020)

Ok, dann muss ich mal testen.
Bin nähmlich in den letzten Tagen endlich wieder ein bisschen vorangekommen mit meinen erstmodellen.
Mit nem 1Jährigen Kind kommt man echt zu nichts mehr  

Jetzt alle noch ein bisschen abschleifen und dann Airbrushen und danach versiegeln.


----------



## Fruehling (27. April 2020)

Die Einkomponentenlacke haben allesamt den großen Vorteil, daß deren Verarbeitung in der Regel deutlich einfacher ist. Blasenfreies Tauchen oder auch Fluten (Begießen des Köders mit Lack über einer Auffangschale) bieten sich an, da das überschüssige Material nicht verloren geht. Es gibt sogar sogenannte "lange" Verdünner, die für einen perfekten Verlauf und somit eine wirklich glatte Oberfläche sorgen.

Der Haken an der Sache ist, daß die Vernetzung nicht so erfolgen kann, wie es bei teils hochreaktiven Mehrkomponentenlacken der Fall ist, was dazu führt, daß die Oberfläche der Einkomponentenlacke nicht so glashart wird.

Wer damit bei seinen Ködern leben kann und wen der teilweise vorhandene, leichte Gelbstich des ansonsten klaren Bootslacks nicht stört, sollte testen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. April 2020)

So ich habe ein paar Sticks grundiert. Da wir hier neulich über 1K Lack geschrieben haben, in einen 1K PU Lack wurden die Köder getaucht. Die Tage werden sie fertig bemalt.


----------



## Deep Down (30. April 2020)

Problem ist, dass diese Lacke nicht "wasserdicht" sind, sondern oft nur "wetterbeständig".

Schöne Projekte sind hier am Start. Ich hab auch mal was Neues ausprobiert. Aber erstmal ein Bildchen:





Für den Köder habe ich kein Airbrush benutzt! Der ist getupft, gewischt und "abgewaschen"  etc!


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. April 2020)

@Deep Down , der Lack ist auch für Unterwasseranstriche geeignet, sonst hätte ich ihn nicht gekauft


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Mai 2020)

*so fertig*


----------



## galexand (4. Mai 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> *so fertig*



Ich habe mir am Wochenende auch einen PU-Lack geholt, die Köder hatten nach dem eintauchen und wieder herausziehen viele kleine Bläschen.
Wie bekommst du das so sauber hin ?


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Mai 2020)

Den Lack langsam aufrühren. Ich mache das auch nicht auf Rohholz, mein Holz ist mit Epoxid versiegelt.


----------



## galexand (4. Mai 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Den Lack langsam aufrühren. Ich mache das auch nicht auf Rohholz, mein Holz ist mit Epoxid versiegelt.



Nur das ich das richtig verstehe, du versiegelst deine Köder zuerst mit Epoxid und die letzten Schichten mit PU-Lack ?
Wieso nicht verkehrt herum ?


----------



## Thommy1971 (4. Mai 2020)

galexand schrieb:


> Nur das ich das richtig verstehe, du versiegelst deine Köder zuerst mit Epoxid und die letzten Schichten mit PU-Lack ?
> Wieso nicht verkehrt herum ?


Das Harz härtet die Oberfläche. Das Abachi ist relativ weich und darum das Harz. Bei Balsa mach ich das auch so. Der Lack ist wie eine Grundierung und die Farben halten gut darauf. Das Finish ist auch Harz ein 5min Epoxid.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (7. Mai 2020)

Hi von mir auch noch was neues. Schaufeln und die Versiegelung fehlen zwar noch, kommt morgen dran. Die Köder sind rein zu dekozwecken, nicht ausgebleit und auch die tauchschaufeln wird nur sporadisch eingeklebt. Was tut man nicht alles wenn man eine Challenge nicht antritt. Der bekannte hatte die Wahl zwischen Kiste Bier oder Überraschung.  Er hat das zweite genommen


----------



## fischkopp.alex (7. Mai 2020)

Die passende Kiste dürfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. Mai 2020)

Die Sticks laufen super, nun baue ich Wobbler. Die bekommen nachher noch Harz, dann werden sie bei Gelegenheit bunt gemacht.


----------



## galexand (11. Mai 2020)

Ich hab auch mal wieder 2 Stk. geschafft 
Einmal einen Stickbait mit 6cm und einen Mini Wobbler mit 5cm.

Jetzt endlich mal das Köderkarusell fertig machen und dann gehts ans Airbrushen und versiegeln.






Video:
Laufverhalten Mini Wobbler 5cm


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. Mai 2020)

So 2 Schichten Harz sind drauf, mal schauen was ich als nächstes mache


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Mai 2020)

Mal ein kleinerer Balsawobbler


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Mai 2020)

Und so läuft der Balsawobbler


----------



## galexand (18. Mai 2020)

So das allererste mal eine Airbrush-Pistole benutzt.
Ich find das Ergebnis gut  
Noch eine Frage an euch, benutzt ihr eine Schablone oder sonstige Hilfmittel z.B. für die Kiemen oder die vorderen Flossen ?
Wenn ja was ?


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Mai 2020)

Ja nutze ich, Schablonen mache ich selbst. Haarkamm ist auch ein Hilfsmittel


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2020)

Schablonen zeichnen, ausschneiden und los!
Schuppen.....ne ordentliche Netzsammlung anlegen. Tischläufer, feiner und grober Wäschesack, Gardinen, Netzstrümpfe etc! Beim Erwerb Letzterer sollte man die bessere Hälfte kaufen lassen, das erspart komische Momente!


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2020)

Fertig......





Der Rechte hat 14cm und der Linke 17cm.
So bin ich etwas breiter am Wasser aufgestellt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal ein paar Bilder gemacht wie meine Wobbler entstehen, für die die es mal nachmachen wollen. Den Rohling schnitzen habe ich bewusst weggelassen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2020)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Das spielt keine große Rolle denn Abachi ist nicht viel schwerer als Balsa.



Je nach Härtegrad (sowohl Balsa wie auch Abachi) kann Abachi durchaus 3x schwerer sein wie Balsa.
Balsa lässt sich zudem kaum berechnen, da selbst auf 10cm gravierende Unterschiede in der Faserung und Härte auftreten können.
Sicherlich nicht müssen, aber dann wird Balsa auch entsprechend teuer.

Im Allgemeinen kann man davon ausgehen das ein Rundrohling mit 16mm Durchmesser und 12cm Länge bei Balsa etwa 20-23g Tragkraft hat und bei Abachi liegen wir da bei ca. 18g. Beides gemessen mit mehreren Stücken die jeweils nur einen einzigen Acrylanstrich bekommen haben (also quasi nix).

Mit diesen Basiswerten fahre ich beim Posenbau ziemlich gut, kann vielleicht den Wobblerbauern auch helfen, wenngleich ihr eher ovale Stücke habt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Mai 2020)

Holz gleicht nie ein Stück den anderen, mein Saunaholz und die Balsabrettchen tun sich jedenfalls nicht viel vom Gewicht. Ich erklärte in dem Dialog auch wie man die Beschwerung zum sinkenden Köder berechnen kann. Ist auch bei Wikipedia nachzulesen. Das Archimedische Prinzip, in der Praxis einfacher als die Formeln es erscheinen lassen bei: Steigen, sinken, schweben


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bezog mich dabei auch gar nicht auf eure Varianten der Berechnungen


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Mai 2020)

Das habe ich auch nicht so aufgefasst, meine Aussage zu Balsa und Abachi bezieht sich auf die Eigenschaft (leicht) und dann spielte da ja auch so eine Formel ne Rolle


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. Mai 2020)

Dem widerspreche ich auch nicht. Genauso werde ich mich hüten Archimedes zu widersprechen..Gott bewahre.
Wenns doch mal soweit kommen sollte, haut mir hoffentlich jemand derbe auf den Hinterkopf.


----------



## fischkopp.alex (24. Mai 2020)

Hi auch von mir mal was neues. Versuche mich nochmals an oberflächen ködern. Diesmal eine kleine Banane in 5 cm. Mal sehen wie sie nach dem ausbleien schwimmt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. Mai 2020)

Ich habe mal ein paar Rohlinge aus Abachi gemacht. Aus Balsa brauchte der Köder über 8g Blei, auch wenn das Balsamodel gut läuft, werde ich den Wobbler aus Abachi bauen.


----------



## jkc (27. Mai 2020)

Hi, woher hast Du das Abachi bezogen?

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Mai 2020)

Zwischendurch immer mal wieder ein kleines Experiment. Ich reduziere die Breite um weniger Gewicht verbauen zu müssen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, woher hast Du das Abachi bezogen?
> 
> Dank und Gruß JK



Schau mal im Saunabereich, dort findest sehr oft Abachi.
Alternativ diverse Holzhändler, Drechslerbuden, ebay usw.


----------



## jkc (29. Mai 2020)

Jou, danke, allerdings in der Regel nur mit Banklattenstärke, das auf den Bildern sah mir nach etwas anderem aus, deswegen die Nachfrage


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Mai 2020)

Das Holz habe ich hier gekauft : https://sauna-life.com/Saunaholz/Abachi-Sauna-Banklatten:::5_20.html


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Mai 2020)

Zum Thema Holz kann ich nur empfehlen nach B-Sortierung zu gucken, das reicht für das Köderbauen voll aus. Zur Zeit gehen die Preise für Balsa und Abachi durch die Decke. Ich habe für eine Saunabanklatte 2,98€ in 1000mm x80mm x25mm bezahlt das ist aber schon ein paar Monde her. Bei solchen Preisen kaufe ich dann auch gleich mehr.

Bei Balsa mache ich das nicht anders. Das letzte Holz kostete 2€ das Brett in 1000mm x 100mm x 20mm in der B-Sortierung.

Alle Brettchen die ich brauche, schneide ich mir in der Breite zu, so wie ich sie brauche. So wie auf meinem Bild gibt es das meines Wissens nicht zu kaufen und wenn nur auf Bestellung.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (29. Mai 2020)

Mach ich genauso, wenn im Angebot kaufe ich gleich mehr.
Zuletzt hab ich Abachi-Rundstäbe geschossen, 22mm Durchmesser und 1m lang. Gab es das 10er Paket für nicht einmal 10€, da hab ich nicht lange überlegt. Fürs Wobblerbasteln eher weniger geeignet, zum Posenbasteln top.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. Mai 2020)

So ein Rundstab ist was für Stickbaits


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Mai 2020)

oder für Popper und Minnows..da dürfte das je nach Dicke des Rundstabes auch noch gut mit gehen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. Juni 2020)

Ein kleiner Stick aus Balsa, im Gartenteich lief er supi


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. Juni 2020)

*Heute habe ich einen weiteren Stick gebaut. Da mir das Epoxid immer einiges an Zeit stiehlt, habe ich eine Schnellschleifgrundierung gekauft. Der erste Test auf Balsa ist zufriedenstellend. Ist zwar nicht so hart wie Epoxidharz, wird aber reichen mit einem Epoxidfinish *


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mal wieder einen kleinen Wobbler gebaut, hier ist der Test im Gartenteich


----------



## galexand (9. Juni 2020)

Ich habs auch mal wieder geschafft ein paar zu Airbrushen.
Habe nur versehentlich anstatt die Air Color von Valejjo ,die Game Color gekauft...
Gruselig, so zäh das zeug gewesen, bis ich die richtige Mischung gefunden habe und die paar besprüht habe, waren 3 std. rum.
Ich finde sie trotzdem gelungen.
Nächstes mal muss ich die Modelle aber in PU Lack oder sonstigem vorbeschichten.
Die Oberfläche finde ich zu rauh und nicht schön.


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. Juni 2020)

Lack drauf, anschleifen, Lack drauf, anschleifen. Das gibt eine schöne Oberfläche


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Juni 2020)

Mein allererster schaufelrad oberflächenköder. Läuft hervorragend. Etwas weniger umdrehungren als das original, das könnte aber eher fängiger sein. Und fliegt wie ne artilleriegranate.  Noch 3, 4 wochen warmes wetter und ich lass ihn auf die waller und rapfen los.


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Juni 2020)

Und im trockendock. Ca 50 gramm


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. Juni 2020)

Die kleinen Cranbaits haben es mir angetan. Ich bin auch mit einen anderen Köder zugange, der wird  wenn mein Konzept steht mit Rasseln gebaut. Ob ich die Ösen wirklich so lasse wird sich noch herausstellen, da werde ich erst mal kräftig dran reißen um zu sehen wie stabil das ist.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (28. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr Erfahrung mit Sprühlack, zum Versiegeln von selbstgebauten Wobblern?

Ich frage aus folgendem Grund. 
Ich baue in der Regel so 5 - 10 Forellenwobbler pro Saison, welche max. 6cm groß sind.
Ich hab in den letzten Jahren immer Schiffslack genommen und war anfangs auch sehr zufrieden.
Jetzt habe ich festgestellt, dass der Lack langsam immer dickflüssiger wird und sich verfärbt. 
Langsam sieht er wie Honig aus.
Selbst wenn ich 3-4 mal Lack pro Wobbler mit einem Pinsel auftrage, komme ich ewig mit meiner 250ml Flasche hin.
Das ist natürlich Mist.

Zum einen weil ich die kleinen Wobbler mit Pinsel und Farbe von Hand anmale und mir die goldfarbene zähe Flüssigkeit die Kontouren verdirbt
und zum anderen, weil ich jetzt fast die halbe Flasche wegschmeißen kann. Das ist ja auch nicht nachhaltig.

Deswegen meine Idee vom Sprühlack.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## jkc (28. Januar 2021)

Hi, ich habe einmal klaren Sprühlack zum Wobblerbau genutzt, aber das darin enthaltenen Lösungsmittel hat die farbigen Lackschichten zerstört.
Kannst Du deinen Lack nicht mit dem passenden Mittel wieder verdünnen?

Grüße JK


----------



## MarkusD_08 (28. Januar 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Kannst Du deinen Lack nicht mit dem passenden Mittel wieder verdünnen?


Das wäre einen Versuch wert. Daran habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Danke!


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Januar 2021)

Ich habe meine Balsa Wobbler früher nie versiegelt, was dazu geführt hatte, dass die Oberfläche nie richtig perfekt wurde. Die Poren im Holz blieben offen und gasten dann bei Temperatur Unterschieden aus. Die Epoxy Beschichtung warf immer Blasen - egal wie ich es angestellt habe. 
Dann habe ich mal welche in Lack getunkt und abtropfen lassen - das ging auch. 
Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich, wenn ich den Wobbler mit Ponal Holzleim dünn beschmiert habe.  Der wird vollständig vom Holz aufgesogen, trocknet sehr schnell und verschließt dabei die äußeren Poren. Nebenbei härtet der Holzleim auch schon den Rohwobbler. Zu Sicherheit noch eine zweite Lage auftragen, wobei schon eine gut funktioniert. Man sieht es daran, dass die zweite Lage nicht mehr aufgesogen wird - wenn man die erste richtig aufgetragen hat.


----------



## warrior (29. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
zwei Komponenten Epoxi funktioniert tadellos. Bitte auf das richtige Mischungsverhältnis achten sonst laufen sie an.
Blasen kannst du ganz leicht entfernen, indem du kurz mit dem Feuerzeug drüber gehst. Am besten mit einem Sturmfeuerzeug.
Anbei ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. März 2021)

auch wieder mal nach langer Zeit den Pinsel geschwungen. Ich hatte noch bisschen Rutenbauepoxid übrig, raus kamen 2 Nachbauten eines erfolgreichen Wobblers und einmal die Körperform eines Shallow Shad Raps in 9cm.


----------



## Henry (23. März 2021)

Coole Wobbler. Das Rutenbau-Epoxy macht ein echt schönes und sauberes Finish.   Ich habe mein Behnke Epoxy neulich mal ein bisschen isopropanolisiert... fand das gar nicht so schlecht, weil's dann bissl dünner war, sich leichter verteilen ließ und nicht so dick auftrug. Wie sich unter Belastung die Verbindung der einzelnen Schichten dann verhält, will aber noch getestet werden.


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. August 2021)

Ui ist das hier ruhig geworden. Ich habe gestern wieder angefangen zu schnitzen. Der Wobbler ist aus Abachi. 6,5cm lang und 10mm breit mit einer 0,6mm Edelstahlachse versehen. Ich bin gespannt ob der überhaupt beschwert werden muss. Die Schaufel wird aus 1mm Lexan gemacht


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. August 2021)

Gestern noch schnell beschwert und ne Schaufel verpasst. Bis jetzt wiegt er mit Haken 5,1g


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. August 2021)

So den kleinen habe ich fast fertig und auch noch zwei andere. Fehlt noch Harz dann geht es damit ans Wasser


----------



## warrior (16. August 2021)

Bin auch wieder am basteln


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. August 2021)

Schicker Wobbler Warrior 

Harz fixiert und dann geht es ein paar Runden ins UV Bad und fertig sind sie.


----------



## rule270 (16. August 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe einmal klaren Sprühlack zum Wobblerbau genutzt, aber das darin enthaltenen Lösungsmittel hat die farbigen Lackschichten zerstört.
> Kannst Du deinen Lack nicht mit dem passenden Mittel wieder verdünnen?
> 
> Grüße JK


Hy .
Achte bei dem Untergrund das du nicht lösbare Material mit lösungshaltigen fremden Material verwendest. ( Nitrolacke auf Kunstharz.)
Ich habe es so gemacht Holz mit Schnellschliffgrund von Clou /Tischlerei oder von Graupner aus dem Modellbau grundiert.
Einmal grundieren nach trocknen schleifen mit 250 er Körnung. Dann nochm,als grundieren nach trocknen mit Stahlwolle oberfläche polieren. >Danach 2 K epoxi auf bringen danach manuelle Farbe aufbringen. Acryl Sprühlack überziehen dünn 2 mal.Hat was !.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. August 2021)

Die richtigen Lacke und Harze zu finden ist schon eine Wissenschaft für sich. Auch Klebstoffe können ganz unterschiedlich auch Lösungsmittel im Lack reagieren. Da ist schnell mal Arbeit für die Katz


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. August 2021)

Kleine Einblicke wie ich so arbeite.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. August 2021)

Ich habe noch 2 Crankbaits gefunden, die werden dann Mal gleich mit versorgt


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (22. August 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Kleine Einblicke wie ich so arbeite.



Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick, sehr interessant! 

Die Rohlinge auf dem ersten Foto, hast Du diese mit einer Bandsäge oder einer Dekupiersäge ausgesägt? Könntest Du letzteres Gerät dafür empfehlen? Bearbeitest Du die Wobbler in den restlichen Arbeitsschritten dann tatsächlich rein mit dem Schnitzmesser oder auch mit einem Bandschleifer und ähnlichen Geräten?


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. August 2021)

Ich säge die Rohlinge grob mit eine Handdekupiersäge aus und bringe sie mit dem Messer in Form. Messer, Schnitzwerkzeuge und Schleifpapier reichen mir 

Wenn du nur mit leichten Holz wie Balsa oder Abachi arbeiten willst ist eine Dekupiersäge top, willst du auch mal härteres Holz verwenden rate ich zu einer Bandsäge.

Was ich tatsächlich mit der Bandsäge gemacht haben ist, die Brettchen aus denen ich die Rohlinge ausgesägt habe zurecht geschnitten.
Eine Kaufempfehlung kann ich dir nicht geben. Sicher ist aber auch hier, wer billig kauft, kauft sicher zwei mal.


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. August 2021)

Heute hatte ich keine Lust zu lackieren, statt dessen beschäftige ich mich gerade mit einem größeren Wobbler. Der eine oder andere wird ihn sicher schon erkennen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. August 2021)

Leider ist der Versuch gescheitert, diesen Wobbler aus Balsa zu bauen. Als nächstes probiere ich bei dem Model Kiefer. Arbeitsweise ist die Gleiche, auch Abachi werde ich noch nehmen. Habe ich die richtigen Werkstoffe erstmal gefunden, baue ich gleich ne kleine Serie.


----------



## Thommy1971 (1. September 2021)

So der Test mit Kiefer, der Wobbler hat auch ohne Beschwerung einen guten lauf


----------



## Tobias85 (1. September 2021)

Schöner Lauf. Darf man fragen, wieso der Versuch mit Balsa gescheitert ist?


----------



## warrior (2. September 2021)

Moin Thommy.
Nehme kein Kieferholz, das Holz arbeitet zu viel, und das Epoxy reißt ein. Abachi bekommst du in der Bucht, oder bei der Suche nach Saunaholz.


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. September 2021)

Moin Moin,

Tobias85 das Problem ist die Menge an Gewicht die der Wobbler in der Größe als Balsawobbler braucht. Ich habe Röntgenbilder von dem Vorbild  aber auch das einhalten der Position der Gewichte bringt kein Erfolg. 13g sind einfach zu viel und verhindern die Bewegung. Nur steil nach unten ging er, das war alles. Der Kiefernwobbler ist baugleich und funktioniert ohne Extragewicht.

warrior das ist mir mit Kiefer noch nie passiert und ich mache das schon ein paar Jahre. Beobachten werde ich das aber trotzdem, also danke für den Hinweis  . Was ich über Kiefernholz weiß ist, das es gut getrocknet sein muss, wenn man es bearbeitet will. Eine hohe Restfeuchte ist ein echtes Problem. Mein Holz lagere ich schon ein paar Jahre. Was mir gefällt ist, das die als Dachlatten verkauften Kiefernholzlatten auf Grund der engen Maserung eine gute Dichte haben und sich das Holz gut schnitzen lässt. Darum nehme ich es gern für größere Wobbler.

Meine meisten Wobbler entstehen aus Balsa oder Abachi, wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann.

Hier der dritte Wobbler, der ist aus Abachi und wiegt bis jetzt etwas über 10g. Ich denke 6g Beschwerung werde ich ihm wohl verpassen müssen. Hier habe ich die Schaufelmontage mal anders gemacht, so nervt die Achse hundertprozentig nicht bei der Schaufelinstallation. Die Schrauben sind aus Messing.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. September 2021)

Beschwerung ich drin und beide liegen gleich im Wasser. Auch vom Gewicht sind sie fast gleich. 
Bin gespannt wie er läuft.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2021)

warrior schrieb:


> oder bei der Suche nach Saunaholz.



Gibt es unter diesem Suchbegriff auch Kanthölzer o.ä. aus Abachi oder nur diese Leisten, welche man anschließend noch miteinander verkleben muss?


----------



## warrior (3. September 2021)

Hi, ich habe 25x80mm Abachi Saunaholz Latten gekauft.
Die Abmaße reichen mir für die meisten Wobbler. Daraus schneide ich mir mir der Stichsäge die Rohlinge, die dann weiter bearbeite.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2021)

warrior schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe 25x80mm Abachi Saunaholz Latten gekauft.
> Die Abmaße reichen mir für die meisten Wobbler. Daraus schneide ich mir mir der Stichsäge die Rohlinge, die dann weiter bearbeite.



Vielen Dank. 

Zur Not könnte man zwei kurze Stücke solcher Leisten aber sicherlich tatsächlich auch noch miteinander verkleben. Falls man plant einen etwas dickeren Wobbler zu bauen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. September 2021)

Sowas hier nutze ich


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (3. September 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Sowas hier nutze ich



Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. September 2021)

Ich bin ja immer wieder erfreut wenn etwas klappt. Der Abachiwobbler bricht nicht ganz so stark aus wie der aus Kiefer. Trotzdem macht er ordentlich Druck und läuft ganz gut. Knapp 7g Blei hat er bekommen und läuft noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Tobias85 (4. September 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immer wieder erfreut wenn etwas klappt. Der Abachiwobbler bricht nicht ganz so stark aus wie der aus Kiefer. Trotzdem macht er ordentlich Druck und läuft ganz gut. Knapp 7g Blei hat er bekommen und läuft noch akzeptabel.



Was ich an deinem Video besonders toll finde ist der direkte Vergleich mit den Goldfischen, was die Bewegung angeht


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es unter diesem Suchbegriff auch Kanthölzer o.ä. aus Abachi oder nur diese Leisten, welche man anschließend noch miteinander verkleben muss?


Das verkleben ist überhaupt kein Problem. wasserfeste Kleber sollten es aber sein. Ich nehme die hier und die halten super


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (5. September 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Das verkleben ist überhaupt kein Problem. wasserfeste Kleber sollten es aber sein. Ich nehme die hier und die halten super



Da braucht es also nicht einmal 2K-Kleber bzw. 5 Minuten Epoxy? Das ist super!

Wahrscheinlich gewöhnt man sich die Verwendung dieses Zeuges wohl auch etwas an und benutzt es irgendwann sogar noch für die 2 bis 3 Briefmarken im Jahr.


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. September 2021)

Epoxid geht auch, wenn die Achse dann das zehnfache der Schnurtragkraft hält, weiß man beim Hänger immer, das man alles richtig gemacht hat


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. September 2021)

Habe mal wieder welche fertig. Die Großen bekommen noch zwei Epoxidschichten die kleinen bleiben wie sie sind


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. September 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diesen Einblick, sehr interessant!
> 
> Die Rohlinge auf dem ersten Foto, hast Du diese mit einer Bandsäge oder einer Dekupiersäge ausgesägt? Könntest Du letzteres Gerät dafür empfehlen? Bearbeitest Du die Wobbler in den restlichen Arbeitsschritten dann tatsächlich rein mit dem Schnitzmesser oder auch mit einem Bandschleifer und ähnlichen Geräten?



Für größere Köder nehm ich auch gern mal Maschinen. Da mir meine Bandsäge kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mir diese Dekupiersäge gestern gekauft. Für leichte weiche Hölzer ist die ausreichend, ich habe damit gestern aber auch Buche durch bekommen. Der Band- und Tellerschleifer ist ebenfalls manchmal Gold wert. Bei kleinen Ködern verzichte ich auf die Geräte, das geht auch ohne.

Ich habe die Säge gleich mal getestet und meine nächsten Wobblerrohlinge ausgesägt.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Für größere Köder nehm ich auch gern mal Maschinen. Da mir meine Bandsäge kaputt gegangen ist, habe ich mir diese Dekupiersäge gestern gekauft. Für leichte weiche Hölzer ist die ausreichend, ich habe damit gestern aber auch Buche durch bekommen. Der Band- und Tellerschleifer ist ebenfalls manchmal Gold wert. Bei kleinen Ködern verzichte ich auf die Geräte, das geht auch ohne.



Klasse! Vielen Dank für diese Einblicke. 

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, mich auch einmal an einem Wobbler zu versuchen. Angefangen hatte ich damit zwar schon einmal aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen habe ich es dann nicht mehr weiterverfolgt. Wobei das damals verwendete Kiefernholz, aus einem Reststück Dachlatte, sicherlich nicht optimal für das Vorhaben ist. Aber zunächst geht es ja um das Erlernen der Technik und nicht darum einen perfekten Wobbler zu bauen. Das Buch von Hans Nordin habe ich dabei sogar schon eine halbe Ewigkeit hier im Regal stehen und noch ein Buch von einem amerikanischen Autor.

Seitenansicht des 5,5 cm langen Wobblers





Draufsicht





Traumhaft wäre natürlich nur mit einem Schnitzmesser und einem Stück Holz bewaffnet einen annehmbaren Wobbler zu erschaffen, ganz im Geiste von Lauri Rapala.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. September 2021)

Kann ich Wobbler nach dem Füllen & Verschleifen der Poren und dem Grundieren eigentlich auch mit herkömmlicher Acrylfarbe bemalen?

Für die Lackierung kommt sicherlich nur ein 2K-Beschichtungssystem in Frage, etwa von West System oder? 5 bzw. wohl wenn dann lieber 10 Minuten Epoxy taugt für eine Beschichtung wohl nichts, das ist ja primär zum Kleben gedacht. 1K-Bootslack taugt sicherlich auch nichts, da er im Endeffekt zu weich ist, wenn der erhoffte Hecht dann seine Zähne in den Wobbler schlägt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (11. September 2021)

Klar kannst du Acrylfarben nehmen. Ich würde dann aber auf Modellbaufarben zurückgreifen wie z. B. Revell Aqua. Wenn du mit Epoxid deine Rohlinge versiegeln willst, kannst du es mit Pigmenten einfärben und die hast die Grundfarbe gleich mit aufgetragen. Ich würde keinen Bootslack nehmen, besser ist Harz.

Ich nutze eine Schnellschleifgrundierung und beschichte dann den Rohling mit UV Epoxid.


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. September 2021)

Für keine Tiefläufer ist das arbeiten mit zwei Hälften nicht optimal. Hier habe ich in einen Schlitz die Achse eingeklebt. Beschwert habe ich den mit Zinn.


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. September 2021)

Heute habe ich den kleinen Wobbler mal getestet. Mit der Position des Gewichts werde ich noch ein wenig umherspielen. Im großen und ganzen sieht der Lauf aber schon ganz gut aus. Mit Balsa als Holz bin ich schon mal zufrieden


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Gibt es im deutschsprachigen Raum einen guten Internetshop, über welchen man die metallene Hardware für den Bau von Wobblern beziehen kann?

Besten Dank!


----------



## AllesAusHolz (15. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


>


du darfst den Wobbler nicht so schnell führen sonst haben die Goldfische keine Chance ihn zu erwischen 

echt tolle Teile, Hut ab


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es im deutschsprachigen Raum einen guten Internetshop, über welchen man die metallene Hardware für den Bau von Wobblern beziehen kann?
> 
> Besten Dank!


Hm, lureparts.nl würde mir am ehesten in den Sinn kommen. "Erweiteter deutschsprachiger Raum", heißt die Seite ist teils auf Deutsch und ich denke man kann auch auf Deutsch kommunizieren wenn es sein muss; jedenfalls ein guter, empfehlenswerter Shop.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal ein Projekt was ich gestern wieder aufgenommen habe. Mein mega-Ukko soll einen kleinen Bruder bekommen, wegen der großen Hebelwirkung solcher großen Hardbaits.
Volumen ist weitestgehend gleich, bis auf das gekürzte Schwanzstück.




Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, lureparts.nl würde mir am ehesten in den Sinn kommen. "Erweiteter deutschsprachiger Raum", heißt die Seite ist teils auf Deutsch und ich denke man kann auch auf Deutsch kommunizieren wenn es sein muss; jedenfalls ein guter empfehlenswerter Shop.



Beim deutschsprachigen Raum geht es mir vor allem darum, nicht bei irgendeinem "Bass-Shop" in den USA bestellen zu müssen. Aus Amerika, so könnte ich mir zumindest vorstellen, kommt wohl sicherlich am ehesten solches Material für den Selbstbau von Wobblern. Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> ...wegen der großen Hebelwirkung solcher großen Hardbaits.


Wow! Ein wirklich cooles Projekt. 
Bezüglich der angesprochenen Hebelwirkung, könntest Du die Haken nicht einfach "flexibel" am Wobbler befestigen? Die Meefo-Cracks fischen ja nicht umsonst ihre Durchlaufwobbler. Vor ewigen Zeiten habe ich in einer Angelzeitschrift einmal einen Artikel gelesen, da hatte der Autor die Haken an seinem Wobbler mittels Stahldraht und Magneten befestigt, so dass sich diese im Drill vom Wobbler lösen.


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Wow! Ein wirklich cooles Projekt.
> Bezüglich der angesprochenen Hebelwirkung, könntest Du die Haken nicht einfach "flexibel" am Wobbler befestigen? Die Meefo-Cracks fischen ja nicht umsonst ihre Durchlaufwobbler. Vor ewigen Zeiten habe ich in einer Angelzeitschrift einmal einen Artikel gelesen, da hatte der Autor die Haken an seinem Wobbler mittels Stahldraht und Magneten befestigt, so dass sich diese im Drill vom Wobbler lösen.


Hi, das habe ich schon, die Haken hängen an einem dicken Stinger, der auslöst wenn ein Fisch dran hängt, trotzdem gab´s Aussteiger und der Fisch der hängen blieb hatte einen ziemlich ramponierten Kiefer, sodass er mit heim musste. Seit dem habe ich mich nicht mehr getraut das Teil zu fischen, obwohl ich die Drillinge gewechselt habe.
Edit: Hier sieht man das System besser:https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/wobbler-vom-besenstiel-ii.170132/page-496#post-4919007

Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, das habe ich schon, die Haken hängen an einem dicken Stinger, der auslöst wenn ein Fisch dran hängt, trotzdem gab´s Aussteiger und der Fisch der hängen blieb hatte einen ziemlich ramponierten Kiefer, sodass er mit heim musste. Seit dem habe ich mich nicht mehr getraut das Teil zu fischen, obwohl ich die Drillinge gewechselt habe.
> Edit: Hier sieht man das System besser:https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/wobbler-vom-besenstiel-ii.170132/page-496#post-4919007
> 
> Grüße JK



Vielleicht hilft es, wenn der schwere Wobbler tatsächlich _- ähnlich wie bei den Meefo-Durchlaufwobblern -_ frei auf der Schnur gleiten könnte und im Drill wirklich losgelöst von jeglichen Haken & Stingern wäre? Ich denke der _ABU Kynoch Killer _könnte Dir hierfür einen guten ersten Lösungsansatz und Raum zum Experimentieren bieten.

http://www.realsreels.com/baits/ABUlurecolours1973TLpage97.jpg


----------



## jkc (15. Oktober 2021)

Jou, den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon und ich möchte das bei den nächsten Projekten ausprobieren, den kleinen baue ich aber zunächst mal ohne Durchlaufsystem. Hatte ich eher für große Swimbaits über 800g im Blick.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Gibt es im deutschsprachigen Raum einen guten Internetshop, über welchen man die metallene Hardware für den Bau von Wobblern beziehen kann?
> 
> Besten Dank!


Sprich was du genau brauchst. Ich kaufe alles in Deutschland, nur nicht in einem Shop ^^


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Sprich was du genau brauchst. Ich kaufe alles in Deutschland, nur nicht in einem Shop ^^



Aktuell brauche ich noch nichts. Allerdings informiere ich mich schon einmal, dann kann ich mir bei Zeiten die Sachen für einen ersten einfachen Wobbler besorgen. An diese Cup-Washer hätte ich allerdings gedacht und eventuell noch an Propeller. Feine Schraubösen bekommt man ja sicherlich auch im Baumarkt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Aktuell brauche ich noch nichts. Allerdings informiere ich mich schon einmal, dann kann ich mir bei Zeiten die Sachen für einen ersten einfachen Wobbler besorgen. An diese Cup-Washer hätte ich allerdings gedacht und eventuell noch an Propeller. Feine Schraubösen bekommt man ja sicherlich auch im Baumarkt.


Ösen kann man selber drehen und ein guter Kanal auf Youtube ist Haru834 der macht auch Propeller selbst aus Alu. Ich bin immer erstaunt was sich einige ausdenken und selbst praktizieren. Der Draht für Ösen oder Achsen ist auch nicht teuer. Edelstahlschweißdraht funktioniert ausgezeichnet und eine Rolle 0,8mm kostet 15€ und die reicht eine ganze Weile. Keine Sorge wegen der Haltbarkeit der selbstgemachten Ösen. Mit Epoxid hält das Bombensicher.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Ösen kann man selber drehen und ein guter Kanal auf Youtube ist Haru834 der macht auch Propeller selbst aus Alu. Ich bin immer erstaunt was sich einige ausdenken und selbst praktizieren. Der Draht für Ösen oder Achsen ist auch nicht teuer. Edelstahlschweißdraht funktioniert ausgezeichnet und eine Rolle 0,8mm kostet 15€ und die reicht eine ganze Weile. Keine Sorge wegen der Haltbarkeit der selbstgemachten Ösen. Mit Epoxid hält das Bombensicher.



Ich denke auch, eine Menge von dieser metallenen Hardware kann man sich mit etwas Geschick auch selbst fertigen. Etwa Ösen mit einem Akkuschrauber selbst drehen. Solange alles rostfrei ist passt es schon. Aus entsprechend dünnem Blech lassen sich Propeller oder aber Tauchschaufeln bestimmt bauen.

Für den ersten Einstieg wollte ich tatsächlich erst einmal mit 5-Minuten-Epoxy eingeklebte Ösen verwenden. Ich denke damit lassen sich für den Anfang schneller Erfolge erzielen, als etwa mit einer durchgehenden Achse. Halten wird das mit dem 2K-Kleber sowieso, eher reißt die Schnur oder aber der Haken biegt auf. Einige Leute scheinen diesen Ösen ja nicht zu trauen.

Aber braucht man denn unbedingt diese Cup-Washer auf den Ösen? Wahrscheinlich nur beim Einsatz von Propellern, damit diese sich frei drehen können.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Oktober 2021)

Cup-Washer auf den Ösen?

Ich nutze sowas nicht und meine Köder funktionieren trotzdem


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (15. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Cup-Washer auf den Ösen?
> 
> Ich nutze sowas nicht und meine Köder funktionieren trotzdem



Ehrlich!? Dann hast Du bisher wohl immer sehr viel Glück gehabt. 

Cup-Washer meint so etwas wie hinter diesem Propeller hier...







Ich habe noch einen Torpedo, von Heddon, der hat so etwas auch hinter dem Propellergelöt.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Oktober 2021)

jepp, brauche ich tatsächlich nicht und meine Köder funktionieren trotzdem. Ich verwende aber auch keine Propeller


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. Oktober 2021)

Nun hört man auch immer mal wieder das Wort Nachhaltigkeit. Ich habe dank meines neuen Jobs die Möglichkeit gratis an Nadelholz zu kommen. Da sich auch Fichte gut für größere Wobbler eignet sich aber schlecht verarbeiten lässt, werde ich die nächsten Wobbler aus Abachi mit einem 7mm Kern aus Nadelholz machen. Das schont meinen Geldbeutel. Solche spielereien werde ich auch mit Balsa machen. Die nächsten Wobbler werden 15cm lang. Ich hoffe es klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Ehrlich!? Dann hast Du bisher wohl immer sehr viel Glück gehabt.
> 
> Cup-Washer meint so etwas wie hinter diesem Propeller hier...
> 
> ...


Schaue dir das Video mal an. Eine gute alternative zum Blech


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (16. Oktober 2021)

Das stimmt, ein paar solcher Perlen sollten den Propeller ebenfalls gut lagern.


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Oktober 2021)

Der erste Test mit Fichte und Abachi. 15cm Länge, klappt alles wie ich mir das vorstelle ich der nächste 18cm lang


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (17. Oktober 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Der erste Test mit Fichte und Abachi. 15cm Länge, klappt alles wie ich mir das vorstelle ich der nächste 18cm lang



Klasse! Aber allzu viel Abachi scheinst Du durch das Innenleben aus Fichte auch nicht einzusparen.
Vielleicht ergäben sich interessante Ködergröße-Masse-Kombinationen durch den Einsatz von Bongossi und ähnlich schweren Hölzern?


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. Oktober 2021)

Nu jaaa, ich denke da kann man auch Kombination machen wie Buche und Abachi. Auch die Breite der Mittelstücke kann man verändern. Auch wenn es wenig aussieht, es ist fast ein Drittel weniger Abachi verarbeitet. 

Ich denke auch mit Balsa lässt sich sowas machen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. Oktober 2021)

So nun ist er bereit für den ersten Test. 7g Beschwerung  hat er bekommen und ist bis jetzt 29g schwer


----------



## Thommy1971 (23. Oktober 2021)

Die Teile funktionieren, nun kann ich auch die Taschen für das Blei schon vorher setzen. Auch Rasseln einzubauen ist so kein großes Problem.


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. Oktober 2021)

Mal wieder etwas mit Farbe gespielt


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2021)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. November 2021)

So sehen sie fertig aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. November 2021)

Sehr gut.
Respekt!


----------



## magut (4. November 2021)

richtig schöne Teile. solltes Du nix damit fangen, versuch ich es gerne damit


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. November 2021)

Da fehlte noch ein Weißfischdekor


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. November 2021)

Heute habe ich mal etwas mit Folie und Farbe experimentiert.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. November 2021)

Mal Reste verwerten, Balsa/Fichte finde ich gut. 14cm und bis jetzt 18,5g schwer. Davon 5g Zinn


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

Sou, hier gibt es endlich auch wieder zumindest einen kleinen Fortschritt.

Etwa 200g Blei sind rein gewandert; Macht schnuckelige ~410g inklusive Hardware. Schaufel ist erstmal nur ein Provisorium ebenso die konventionelle Montage der Drillinge, denke heute wird es Zeit für einen Probelauf.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Grüße JK


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (28. November 2021)

Schaut wirklich schon sehr toll aus! Ich bin auf den fertigen Wobbler gespannt.   
Aber halte ihn von alten Autoreifen fern oder tauchst Du bei diesen Wassertemperaturen nach jedem versenkten Wobbler?


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

Ne, also bei den Temperaturen gehe ich sicher nicht ins Wasser, ohne Ausrüstung (die ich nicht habe) ist das ja lebensgefährlich. Ich nutze einen Köderretter und meine Vorfächer sind extra stark dimensioniert (120lbs 1x1 Titan + mega fettem ~200lbs Wirbel an dem der Köderretter greift), damit habe ich vom Boot eine fast 100%ige Rettungsquote; Wobei es 3x diese Saison leider nicht geklappt hat, aber da waren 2x "falsche" Vorfächer schuld (FC-Vorfach von einem Kollegen und das originale 70lbs Line Thru Vorfach der SG Burbot - da haben beide Male die oberen Schlaufen am Vorfach nachgegeben und einmal saß der Haken einfach zu tief im Holz um ihn aufzubiegen, glücklicherweise reichte der Ast oder besser Baum in dem Fall bis unter die Oberfläche, dass ich ihn greifen und hochziehen konnte.)
Zusätzlich bookmarke ich vor einem Abriss den Spot sowie alle Hängerquellen auf dem Echolot, so hat man in der warmen Jahreszeit zumindest im flachen Wasser die Möglichkeit bei einem Abriss doch noch eine Tauchaktion zu versuchen und eben Hänger gleich zu umfahren.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (28. November 2021)

Unspektakulär gut, aber was will man auch erwarten


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2021)

Farbschema steht. Kommt noch etwas Glitzer ins Epoxy und halt Augen nech.
	

		
			
		

		
	









Schaufel hat zur besseren Griffigkeit so Kleberdurchbruchlöcher, kann ich nur empfehlen, sonst hatte ich immer auch Schaufeln die sich über die Zeit los gerappelt haben.





Grüße JK


----------



## warrior (2. Dezember 2021)

Schöner Klopper !
Die muskie Köderbauer verwenden zum stabilisieren der Tauchschaufel Edelstahlstifte. Diese Löcher bohren sie von oben durch den Body in die Schaufel und kleben sie ein. Kann man sich auf Youtube ansehen.


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2021)

rund geht's


----------



## jkc (7. Dezember 2021)

Here we are.





Das Teil ist der Knaller, Farbeffekt lässt sich leider kaum aufs Bild bekommen, da er vom sich ändernden Lichteinfall lebt.
Wie ihr seht sind die Drillinge doch zunächst mal konventionell befestigt. Habe ehrlich gesagt vergessen eine dritte Öse vorm Epoxysieren zu setzten und will es jetzt erstmal so probieren.
Epoxy habe ich drei dicke Schichten nass in nass aufgetragen, Bzw. nach 6h die nächste Schicht, kein Plan warum ich da nicht früher drauf gekommen bin, ist zeit- und arbeitsmäßig viel günstiger und sollte auch der Verbindung der einzelnen Schichten zu gute kommen. Gewicht sind jetzt 460g.








Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2021)

Geile Teile jkc .


----------



## Thommy1971 (7. Dezember 2021)

jkc mega Brocken, sind super geworden. 

Ich habe mir heute eine Leimholzplatte (Buche) zerlegen lassen. Mal schauen was ich daraus bastel.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. Dezember 2021)

heute ein paar Testläufe der beiden vor dem Lackfinish gemacht.
Sogar ein Hechtlein hat sich erbarmt und ihn eingeweiht.


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. Dezember 2021)

Moin Moin liebe Bastelfreunde und natürlich auch Mitleser, ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und besinnliche Feiertage.

Viele Grüße aus dem hohen Norden

Thommy


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (24. Dezember 2021)

Beste Weihnachtsgrüße gehen ebenso zurück nach Steinburg. 






Freddy


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Let's go ahead


----------



## Thommy1971 (29. Dezember 2021)

Das Messer kenne ich irgendwo her


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Let's go ahead



Immer auf der Jagd nach dem nächsten Großhecht, das gefällt mir. Hut ab!


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (29. Dezember 2021)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Das Messer kenne ich irgendwo her



Sind die Unterschiede zu dem Mora mit der etwas kürzeren Klinge eigentlich gravierend?
Welches der beiden Modelle ist zum Schnitzen von Wobblern besser geeignet oder ist das eher Geschmackssache?


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Dezember 2021)

jkc schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 394277
> 
> Let's go ahead


Hast du den Big Bait jetzt geopfert oder war das ein Rest. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hast du den Big Bait jetzt geopfert oder war das ein Rest. Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr interessant aus.


Hi, ne, das ist ein Diss an Castaic, ich baue das Ding mal in anständig ohne klappernde oder gar ausreißende Ösen, undichte hohle Körper, als schwimmenden Köder der auch schwimmt und mit nem anständigen Mechanismus für den Tail.
Der Gummikörper ist gebraucht gekauft und hat schon paar Treffer abbekommen, aber dafür halt bezahlbar.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sind die Unterschiede zu dem Mora mit der etwas kürzeren Klinge eigentlich gravierend?
> Welches der beiden Modelle ist zum Schnitzen von Wobblern besser geeignet oder ist das eher Geschmackssache?



Hi, für mich absolut Geschmacksache, ich habe beide und merke keinen gravierenden Unterschied, wobei ich vermutlich das lange nehmen würde, wenn ich nur eins behalten dürfte.

Grüße


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Dezember 2021)

Die beiden hier haben Pickel bekommen. Die hatten schon einige harte Einsätze hinter sich und Steine und Zähne haben ihre Spuren hinterlassen. Also sauber gemacht, angeschliffen und neuer Epoxy drauf. Und dann kam die Akne.
Vermutlich was schon Wasser eingedrungen und dann beim Trocknen des Epoxy ausgedampft.
Die Blasen sind immer noch klebrig.
Die Köder sind jetzt eher was um die berüchtigten Hängerstellen mit viel Totholz unter Wasser zu befischen.


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Sowas kenne ich auch von Ködern die in Leinöl gebadet haben um Wasseraufnahme zu vermeiden. Deswegen habe ich damit inzwischen aufgehört.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (29. Dezember 2021)

Schaufel ist auch geschnitten und knapp 50g Blei sind rein gewandert, hoffe damit bleibt sie so gaaaanz langsam auftreibend, notfalls kann ich aber noch Gewicht ausbohren oder hinzufügen.
Jetzt geht's erstmal an den Feinschliff.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. Dezember 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Sind die Unterschiede zu dem Mora mit der etwas kürzeren Klinge eigentlich gravierend?
> Welches der beiden Modelle ist zum Schnitzen von Wobblern besser geeignet oder ist das eher Geschmackssache?


Ich finde die kurzen Klingen handlicher und kann damit filigraner arbeiten.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Meinungen zu den Mora Schnitzmessern. Scheinbar macht letztlich das persönliche Empfinden den Unterschied aus. Zumindest optisch gefällt mir das Messer mit der kürzeren Klinge besser. Es ist das 120er oder? Das Modell mit der etwas längeren Klinge wird das 106er sein, korrekt?

Für spätere feine Details eignet sich wiederum sicherlich eines der vielen Messer von der Firma Kirschen sehr gut.

Wenn ich nicht schon so viele andere anstehende und noch laufende "Projekte" hätte, dann hätte ich mir schon längst ein Schnitzmessern von Mora besorgt. Das mit dem Wobblerbauen finde ich schon eine spannende Sache. Für das spätere in Form bringen des ausgesägten Rohlings scheint mir ein Schnitzmesser sehr geeignet. Auch was eine gebührende handwerkliche Auseinandersetzung mit dem Werkstück anbelangt.

Na das Jahr ist noch jung bzw. steht das neue Jahr gerade erst vor der Tür. Vielleicht komme ich im Laufe von 2022 ja zu einem solchen Messer und auch einem ersten selbstgebauten Wobbler? We'll see...

Euch wünsche ich im neuen Jahr auf jeden Fall auch weiterhin viel Spaß & Freude beim Bauen und Fischen mit Euren wirklich tollen Wobblern.


----------



## jkc (30. Dezember 2021)

Moin, ich schnitze eigentlich noch nicht lange. Früher habe ich ausschließlich mit Stichsäge und Raspel die Form herausgearbeitet. Inzwischen schnitze ich gern, da ich damit ortsunabhängig bin, da es weder großartig staubt noch Strom bedarf, zudem geht es relativ schnell, zumindest schneller als mit der Raspel lol.
Es hat aber auch Nachteile; Abachi hat z.B. eine Richtung und kann nur in eine Richtung geschnitzt werden, in die andere hat man andauernd Ausbrüche.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (30. Dezember 2021)

Moin! Die von Dir vorgebrachten positiven Aspekte des Schnitzmessers schweben mir auch vor. Zugegeben, vielleicht aber auch noch ein Hauch Bullerbü bzw. Michel aus Lönneberga. 

Gerade wenn man mit Holz arbeitet und nicht mit irgendwelchen Hartschäumen aus Kunststoff, denke ich sollte man gerne auch die klassischen Holzbearbeitungswerkzeuge schwingen. Erst recht wenn die Wobbler für den Eigenbedarf gedacht sind und nicht dem Diktat des kommerziellen Zweckes bzw. der Serienfertigung unterworfen sind. Das Handwerkliche darf stets & gerne zu sehen sein, was einer - _nach reichlicher Übung_ - 1A Qualität & Verarbeitung aber ja nicht im Wege stehen muss.

Wobei Tischoberfräse & Co. aber natürlich auch ihre Berechtigung haben.

Auf jeden Fall super, was Ihr hier mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit "abliefert"! Euer langjährig erworbenes Know-how ist auf jeden Fall in jedem Eurer Wobbler wiederzuerkennen. Große Klasse!


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich hab mir ne Bandsäge zugelegt für die Rohform aus dem Brett zu sägen. Möcht ich nicht mehr missen. 
Dann kommt der Bandschleifer fürs Verrunden, dann Schleifleinen. 
Schnitzmesser nur noch für Kiemendeckel, Flossen etc.
Vor allen der Tauchschaufelschlitz ist mit der Bandsäge 100% senkrecht, da hatte ich mit der Handsäge immer etwas Schiefstand und dann einen Schieflauf.
Wobei Schnitzen an sich ein schönes Hobby ist.


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. Dezember 2021)

Ich finde es ist auch immer eine Frage des Holzes welche Werkzeuge oder Maschinen nötig sind. Im Übrigen geht es ganz leicht von Hand den Schlitz für die Schaufel zu sägen. Einfach den Rohling nach dem aussägen mit der gewünschten Position der Schaufel in einen Schraubstock spannen, die Backen sind ein perfektes Lineal, das Sägeblatt auf den Backenkanten hin und her ziehen bis die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht ist. Das mache ich bei Balsa immer so, da geht es sogar mit einer Cuttermesserklinge.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Dezember 2021)

Zum Jahresabschluss sollen es mal wieder ein paar Klassiker werden nach Vorbild USAmerkanischer Wobbler von Heddon und Co. Vollholz, keine Tauchschaufel. Da wird natürlich nicht geairbrushed sondern mit Ölfarben gepinselt. Dauert halt schrecklich lange weil jede Farbe 2 Tage trocknet. Daher auch nur der klassische 2Farben Red Head..
Mal sehen ob ich den alten Diemai damit hinterm Ofen rauslocken kann


----------



## jkc (3. Januar 2022)

Hochzeit  

















   





Grüße JK

Edit: Ui, hatte nicht gedacht, dass das Ding noch schwimmt wie ich beabsichtigt hatte, habe nämlich ganz gut mit dem Epoxy zugeschlagen; Ich meine 5 Schichten sind es geworden und als ich den kompletten Köder gewogen habe ging die letzte Hoffnung verloren - 310g und meine schwimmende, originale sinkt mit 280g. Wassereimertest sieht aber gut aus, sollte sogar noch genügend Tragkraft für das Vorfach vorhanden sein.


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Januar 2022)

Sehr schönes Teil. Immer 1 Meter Abstand zum Holz und gute Schnur. Wär schade drum


----------



## jkc (4. Januar 2022)

Danke, Schnur ist ne 33kg Stroft GTP; Leader 120lbs Titan, Köderretter stets an Board, aber leider ist ihr Platz hart über Grund.
Gerade den Lauftest gemacht, hatte leider kein Original dabei, aber vom Gefühl her läuft meine besser / schon bei 1,5 kmh oder so. Leider war das Wasser weniger tief als Vorfachlänge, also immernoch keine 100%ige Aussage zum Schwimmverhalten mit Vorfach.
Ich fürchte, ich muss noch welche bauen, 1 Tail liegt hier noch rum.


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Januar 2022)

Jaaaa, boot müsste man haben. Beim werfen bin ich leider auf max 100g beschränkt. Zumindest wenns noch spass machen soll.

Hier mein Nostalgieschub aus den Weihnachtstagen. Sehen irgendwie aus wie zu den Anfängen vor mittlerweile 20 Jahren.
Am Wochenende bekommen sie ihre Chance. Vorausgesetzt Sohnemann steckt mich nicht an, den hat das Virus gepackt.


----------



## jkc (5. Januar 2022)

Moin, wir werfen bis um die 300g, allerdings macht es, zugegeben, vom Boot mehr Spaß.
Der Hecht ist mega.
Du hast keine zusätzliche Schutzschicht über der Farbe?
Diese scharfen Kanten wie bei den Red-heads an der Tauchfläche sind leider nicht sonderlich Epoxy-kompatibel, war mir jetzt bei dem Castaic-Kopf wieder mal aufgefallen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Eisenkneter (5. Januar 2022)

Für die Nostalgiewobbler nutze ich nur Klarlack. Aber der wird auch an den Kanten abblättern. Spätestens nach den ersten Kontakten zur Steinschüttung.
Vom Klarlack kommt auch der leichte Gelbstich der weissen Körper.
Und der Klarlack hat die weissen Hechtstriche verlaufen lassen. Wieder zu ungeduldig gewesen u d nicht voll trocknen lassen.
Grüsse


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Januar 2022)

Wie auf Bestellung.
Der Lauf ist bescheiden, aber in der grauen Brühe war weiss rot wohl das richtige. Gab noch nen zweiten etwas grösseren auf eine normalen Eigenbau.


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Januar 2022)

Habe mich auch mal am Wobblerbau versucht, es soll ein Jerk werden. Hier Mal ein paar Bilder.

Zuerst der Zuschnitt der gewünschten Form,






als nächstes die Bebleiung und die Ösen. Diese werden dann mit 2K Kleber eingeklebt.






Da ich über keine "schöne" Möglichkeit der Bemalung Verfüge, habe ich es Mal mit Feuer versucht und bin soweit zufrieden.


----------



## Luis2811 (12. Januar 2022)

Mal ein Frage an die Experten hier, wie versiegelt ihr das Holz der Wobbler? Ich habe sie jetzt normal grundiert und dann werden sie mit mehreren Schichten Klarlack lackiert. Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Astacus74 (12. Januar 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich habe sie jetzt normal grundiert und dann werden sie mit mehreren Schichten Klarlack lackiert. Danke schon mal im vorraus.


Wenn du Wasserfesten Lack nimmst sollte das funktionieren, von Zeit zu Zeit solltest du überprüfen ob der Lack nicht an den Ösen,
dem Blei oder sonst wo beschädigt ist und eventuell nachbessern


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. Januar 2022)

Ich nehme Laminierepoxid auf rohes Holz und zum versiegeln ein Gelcoat für das Finish


----------



## Luis2811 (19. Januar 2022)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps, hier jetzt der fertige Jerk. Tests wurden noch nicht gemacht um dem Lack noch ein bisschen Zeit zum aushärten zu geben. Hoffentlich ist  er dann so fest das er auch sicher vor Hechtzähnen ist.






Da das Basteln des Köders viel Spaß gemacht, hat habe ich direkt noch zwei weitere Jerks gebaut. Habe dann auch bei einem ein bisschen mit Farbe gearbeitet


----------



## Fruehling (20. Januar 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> ...Hoffentlich ist  er dann so fest das er auch sicher vor Hechtzähnen ist....




Der wichtigste Effekt einer harten Köderoberfläche ist das Rutschen durch den "Hechtzahnschraubstock" bis die Haken greifen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Januar 2022)

Mal nicht geschnitzt sondern geschmiedet.
Damast aus Kupfer, Nickel und Stahl.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. Januar 2022)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Snapper99 (24. Januar 2022)

Moin,
Nach langem Mitlesen und den ganzen tollen Ködern poste ich auch mal meine Erstlingswerke 
Viel Spaß beim angucken.
Falls es Tipps gibt immer her damit. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hier mal eine Bunte Mischung aus allem was ich bisher gebaut habe.


Das sind die einzigen, die es Bisher zum Finish mit 3 Schichten Epoxy geschafft haben  ( der über der Grandma sollte ein Zander killer werden... Im kurbeln aber echt nix los. Dafür läuft der super als Suspending Twitchbait)



Ein Popper im Design meines LieblingsBieres ( na wer erkennt es?)


Angemalt, warten auf das lästige Finish und teilw. Ein paar Details.


Warten auf Farbe und Finish.


Warten auf alles 


Hier noch mein Karussell.
Die meisten laufen echt knaller! Ein paar wurden durch fehlenden Lauf beim einfachen Kurbeln von Wobblern zu Twitchbaits, aber das macht auch nichts.
(mein Liebling ist der zweiteilige Tiefläufer. Der hat keine Hammer Aktion)

Habe keine Brush, daher etwas grobe paint jobs... Joa und sonst einfach mal drauf los probiert, hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2022)

Die sind doch super geworden.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. Januar 2022)

Für Erstlinge sehen die sehr anständig aus. Laufen sie auch so wie du wolltest? Oder war das Ergebnis zufällig gut obwohl anders als geplant?


----------



## Snapper99 (24. Januar 2022)

Dankeschön erstmal. 
Also die meisten laufen so wie geplant. Ein paar aber leider nicht. Z. B. Der "Hecht" über der rot weißen Grandma, den hatte ich selbst designt und sollte ganz eng und flach laufen, muss ich nochmal bei ruhigem Wasser testen, aber da konnte ich keine Aktion feststellen, den kann man aber super als Twitchbait benutzen ( suspending-war auch so geplant). 
Die Grandma taucht nicht ganz so tief wie ich dachte, hat aber einen suiper tollen schaukelden Lauf. 
Der TU Nachbau ist super! Slow float ( auch so ausgebleit) und super Aktion, taucht auf so 1m oder mehr( noch nicht ausreichend getestet). 
Der große weiße Rapala Shad rap Nachbau läuft klasse, wenn man ihn gaaanz langsam führt (machte ne gute aktioon direkt unter der Oberfläche) Haut aber leider bei schnellerem Kurbeln in eine Richtung ab(kann ich evtl nachhsutieren an der Schaufel). 
Der Zalt Nachbau ist einer slow float und einer sinking. Sehr tolle Jerk Aktion, mit Rollen und ausbrechen zur Seite. 
Der große weiße zweiteiler ist suspendiert und hat eine wunderschöne - Kurve mit leichten Schaukeln. 
Die zwei kleinen zweiteiler sind meine Lieblinge (seh enger Schlängelverlauf und taucht echt tief). 
Der fertige Jerk läuft leider nicht gut. Der Bauch kommt ein bisschen doll Joch und der vertüddelt sich schnell in der Schnur (muss nochmal mit richtigen Haken und Vorfach getestet werden) 
Joa das soweit. Bei dem bebleien hab ich am längsten gebraucht well ich paar suspender haben wollte (habe mir aber heute den Trick hier gelesen mit dem Wasser)


----------



## Eisenkneter (4. Februar 2022)

Hab mich nochmal am Kontourenschnitzen probiert. Aber unterm Epoxy verschwinden die ganzen Details dann leider wieder. Sollte eig ein einteiliger Swimbait sein, aber die grosse Schwanzflosse nahm jede Aktion. Deswegen nachträglich 2teilig und die leider unschön eingepasste Schaufel. Aber jetzt läuft er und wird sicher auch fangen. Trotz fantasiiedekor.


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Februar 2022)

http://designmadeinjapan.com/site/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/3_LazyDog.jpg
Der Dackelköder, wenn der keinen Waller fängt - was dann.


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. März 2022)

Meine Frau war am malen, da hab ich ihr nen Rohling untergeschoben.


----------



## zandertex (19. März 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Meine Frau war am malen, da hab ich ihr nen Rohling untergeschoben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401686
> Anhang anzeigen 401687
> Anhang anzeigen 401688


Gute Frau!! Megamässig!!!


----------



## Eisenkneter (19. März 2022)

Danke. Ich richte es ihr aus.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. März 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Meine Frau war am malen, da hab ich ihr nen Rohling untergeschoben.


 
Na schon fast zu schade um damit zu fischen...

Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. März 2022)

Ich habe gerade Holz ergattert für Lau. 50 Saunabanklatten, das reicht erst mal ne Weile.


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. März 2022)

sehr guter deal und viel weniger schweisstreibend als bei 95 grad die latten abzuschrauben.


----------



## jkc (24. März 2022)

Vor allem auch ne schöne Breite und nicht diese 40mm Standardlatte


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. März 2022)

Ist das Abachi? Manch Saunabauer versucht einem Birke unterzujubeln. Wobei in Finnland tatsächlich viel Birke in der Sauna verbaut wird. Wächst ja dort massenhaft.
Ich hab mir ein paar Espen geborgt. Der Forst lässt die meist liegen weil wenig Brennwert.
Aber ähnliche Konsistenz und Dichte wie Abachi.


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. März 2022)

Das ist Abachi und das gute Holz wäre im Container gelandet.


----------



## Astacus74 (25. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> und nicht diese 40mm Standardlatte






sorry ist halt ne steil Vorlage


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Vor allem auch ne schöne Breite und nicht diese 40mm Standardlatte


Jo 9,5cm breit  und 2,5cm dick. Da kann man schon was mit anfangen


----------



## Thommy1971 (27. März 2022)

Das Holz von meinen Bildern ist kein Abachi, sieht aber fast genau so aus. Es ist Espe was ich auch super finde, es hat eine höhere Dichte und ist für kleinere Jerks und größere Wobbler gut zu gebrauchen. Der erste 17cm Wobbler ist in arbeit.


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. März 2022)

Das Holz gefällt mir


----------



## Thommy1971 (3. April 2022)

Nun ist er bunt


----------



## Luis2811 (8. April 2022)

Habe auch Mal wieder etwas neues gebastelt. Wer FLY VS JERK gesehen hat kennt auch den einen Dekor. Tests von Laufverhalten müssen noch gemacht werden.







 Weitere Köder sind  auch noch in Arbeit.






Gruß Luis


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. April 2022)

Testlauf vom Killer 17cm 




Der Wobbler fertig beschichtet 




Gut 40g bringt er auf die Waage mit Haken.

Mit Epoxid ist das ja immer so eine Sache, viele bekommen die Luftblasen nicht in den Griff.
Ich haben mit ein Vakuumbehälter aus einem Glas gebaut und eine Entlüftungspumpe für KFZ Bremsen gekauft.
Damit klappt das ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. April 2022)

Toller Wobbler.


----------



## Luis2811 (13. April 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Testlauf vom Killer 17cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zum Thema Testlauf, habe auch vor ein paar Tagen die beiden Tailbaits getestet. Der Versuch verliefen leider eher negativ, mal sehen ob man die noch zum laufen kriegt. 
Die Luftblasen im Epoxidharz oder auch Lack entfernt ich meist mit einem Feuerzeug. Das hat bisher ohne Probleme geklappt.
Danach kam dann Corona und so habe ich noch ein paar neue Wobbler gebaut.











Bei dem Grünen hatte ich Mal versucht mit eine Sprühdose und einem alten Keschernetz ein neues Muster auf den Wobbler zu bringen. Dies hat auch ganz gut funktioniert. Der Testlauf wird dann wohl etwas später stattfinden.
Gruß Luis


----------



## HerrZebra (15. April 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade Holz ergattert für Lau. 50 Saunabanklatten, das reicht erst mal ne Weile.


Wo gibt es so etwas den? Mir würden ja schon 1 oder 2 reichen


----------



## Luis2811 (15. April 2022)

Hier kommen schon wieder die nächsten Köder! Zeit zum basteln ist ja genug da, es gibt einen Wobbler in 18cm.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. April 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Wo gibt es so etwas den? Mir würden ja schon 1 oder 2 reichen


Naja, mein Arbeitgeber handelt damit 
Luis2811 das mit der Hitze klappt bei meinem Harz nicht, das fängt dann extrem an zu schrumpfen. Mit dem Vakuum fahre ich da besser.

Ich habe den nächsten in Arbeit.


----------



## BaFO (18. April 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Testlauf, habe auch vor ein paar Tagen die beiden Tailbaits getestet. Der Versuch verliefen leider eher negativ, mal sehen ob man die noch zum laufen kriegt.



Bei den Tailbaits kann es vllt helfen, die Twistertails abzuschreiben und esdann noch mal zu probieren.
Der Schwan bremst das Gleiten ja ein gutes Stück... Falls die Jerks an sich gleiten, würde das möglw helfen.
LG Max


----------



## Luis2811 (20. April 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> Bei den Tailbaits kann es vllt helfen, die Twistertails abzuschreiben und esdann noch mal zu probieren.
> Der Schwan bremst das Gleiten ja ein gutes Stück... Falls die Jerks an sich gleiten, würde das möglw helfen.
> LG Max


 Danke für den Tipp, werde ich ausprobieren.

Hier noch ein neuer Köder der auch noch in der Quarantäne entstand. Diese Mal in einem Kräftigen Rot.


----------



## HerrZebra (21. April 2022)

So auch wenn es nicht zu 100% hier hinein passt...

Wie habt ihr das mit dem Antrieb für den Köderkarussell gemacht? Lese und sehe in Videos immer wieder das es mit Motoren von Mikrowellen angetrieben werden.
Wollte nun einen Motor bei Am...n bestellen und lese da in den Bewertungen das die Motoren doch recht heiß werden.
Hat jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung für einen Motor der mir nicht gleich die Wohnung abfackelt?  Möchte ungern meine Haustiere opfern müssen


----------



## Luis2811 (21. April 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> So auch wenn es nicht zu 100% hier hinein passt...
> 
> Wie habt ihr das mit dem Antrieb für den Köderkarussell gemacht? Lese und sehe in Videos immer wieder das es mit Motoren von Mikrowellen angetrieben werden.
> Wollte nun einen Motor bei Am...n bestellen und lese da in den Bewertungen das die Motoren doch recht heiß werden.
> Hat jemand eine konkrete Empfehlung für einen Motor der mir nicht gleich die Wohnung abfackelt?  Möchte ungern meine Haustiere opfern müssen



Ich habe bis jetzt noch ohne Köderkarussell gemacht und einen Zähflüssigen 2k Lack verwendet. Dazu habe ich den Lack einfach schon für 1 Stunde ( abhängig vom Lack ) etwas anziehen lassen. Die Köder dann einfach hin gehängt. 

Als Alternative für Mikrowellenmotoren müssten aber auch Discokugelmotorn funktionieren und die gibt es auch in verschiedenen Umdrehungsgeschwindigkeiten. Kann dazu aber nicht sagen wie warm die werden.


----------



## Thommy1971 (21. April 2022)

Das die Motoren nach einigen Stunden warm werden ist völlig normal. Das bedeutet nicht das sie gleich kaputt gehen.


----------



## zandertex (21. April 2022)

Nix einfacher als das,nimm als Antrieb nen Akkuschrauber,da wo normal der Finger die Antriebsbsgewindigkeit steuert....kommt ne kleine Schraubzwinge hin....schon funkt das.


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. April 2022)

Zum Epoxid entlüften habe ich eine elektronische Lösung, tja ich werde faul


----------



## Thommy1971 (24. April 2022)

Morgen kommen Augen dran und dann bekommt er das Finish


----------



## Thommy1971 (26. April 2022)

Da dreht er seine Runden.





Und weil der Wobbler mir so gut gefällt, geht es direkt weiter.


----------



## Luis2811 (29. April 2022)

Es geht weiter Dekor ist schon Mal drauf.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Mai 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Die Luftblasen im Epoxidharz oder auch Lack entfernt ich meist mit einem Feuerzeug. Das hat bisher ohne Probleme geklappt.


Mit der Flamme gibt es aber gerne Wellen beim Epoxid. Isopropanol aus der Sprühflasche sollte doch eigentlich auch problemlos klappen um alle Luftblasen zu entfernen bei der geringen Schichtdicke.


----------



## HerrZebra (9. Mai 2022)

So,
Erster Eigenbau ist fertig! 
Eigentlich werden es 3 gleiche. Hier ist der erste der 3, von meinem Sohn gemacht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2022)

Der ist doch super geworden.
Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## Thommy1971 (18. Mai 2022)

Mit dem Vakuum war ich noch nicht zufrieden, mit der Kombo geht das besser. Vor dem Vakuum hatte der Wobbler 30g danach 44g und das in wenigen Minuten. Ist der getrocknet wird er um die 38g wiegen.

Das Imprägnieren mit Leinöl/Terpentin wurde hier schon oft diskutiert, aus der alten Wobblerbibel haben viele diese Methode ausprobiert, mit unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen.

Mir jedenfalls gefällt es und bei der Zeitersparnis macht das gleich noch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Luis2811 (23. Juni 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Es geht weiter Dekor ist schon Mal drauf.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 405190



Bin jetzt nach längerer Pause auch mit dem Wobbler fertig. Nach dem Lackieren wiegt er jetzt 95g bei 18cm. Durch das Epoxidharz ist er auch noch etwas in gelbliche gegangen, was eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aussieht wie ich finde.
Nach dem ersten Testfischen werde ich dann wahrscheinlich noch Mal berichten.
Gruß Luis


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juni 2022)

Sehr schön.
Die Hitze treibt die ersten wieder in den kühlen Keller zurück.
Nach schonzeitende wars recht still hier.


----------



## warrior (11. Juli 2022)

Bin auch wieder am Basteln


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Bin auch wieder am Basteln


in welchem Fisch willste den verankern?;-))


----------



## warrior (11. Juli 2022)

angler1996 schrieb:


> in welchem Fisch willste den verankern?;-))


So groß ist er doch gar nicht, der kleine Zollstock irritiert etwas.
Ist für Waller
10cm
Gewicht 45g
Durchgehende 1,2mm Edelstahlachse


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2022)

groß nicht , nur im Verhältniss zur Größe starkdrähtige Drillinge - die sich  mit dem Zielfiach erklären,


----------



## warrior (15. Juli 2022)

Weitere Köder sind fertig.
Stickbaits fürs Riff-Fischen
16cm 80g
18cm 100g


----------



## Harrie (18. Juli 2022)

Sehen doch gut aus!


----------



## warrior (10. August 2022)

Und weiter geht's
Im Keller ist es doch angenehmer als draußen


----------



## Deep Down (10. August 2022)

Aktuell einer meiner Lieblinge.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. August 2022)

Deep Down 
Tolle Arbeit, klasse Airbrush, das Schuppenkleid,  MEGA.
Das wäre auch mein Liebling.
Chapeau.


----------



## Deep Down (10. August 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Deep Down
> Tolle Arbeit, klasse Airbrush, das Schuppenkleid,  MEGA.
> Das wäre auch mein Liebling.
> Chapeau.


Vielen Dank.

Das gute Stück ist allerdings in keinem Detail mehr gebrusht, sondern wurde getupft. Nach einer anfänglichen Kombination der Techniken bin ich dann im nächsten Schritt irgendwie komplett weg vom cleanen Look der Airbrush und verwende die Gun nur noch in Ausnahmefällen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. August 2022)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr  sehr gut aus.
Und ne coole Idee, die scales zu tupfen.
Wie kommt der Premium-Happen denn bei der Zielgruppe an  ?
Hast du schon Abnehmer gefunden  ?


----------



## Deep Down (11. August 2022)

Jup, die etwas buckeligere Form scheint zumindestens die ganz vorwitzigen Hechtlein etwas mehr abzuhalten. 
Ich habe auch noch welche mit 20cm, dass sind dann schon ganz andere Kaliber in der Erscheinung.


----------



## Deep Down (11. August 2022)




----------



## magut (12. August 2022)

Ein Traum. 
LG 
Mario


----------



## silverfish (12. August 2022)

*Saubere Arbeit Deep Down.
Das ist ganz hohe Schule im Köderbau. 
Kunst sowieso.*


----------



## BaFO (19. August 2022)

Hallo an alle,
ich hab auch wieder ein paar Wobbler gebaut, diesmal welche mit Rasseln/ beweglichem Gewicht.

Habt ihr auch schonmal „Weight Transfer  Crankbaits“ etc. gebaut? Falls ja, wie sind eure Erfahrungen bzgl Wurfverhalten und Geräuschen?

LG Max


----------



## Eisenkneter (20. August 2022)

Weight transfer gibts schon lange. Soll für einen stabilen weiten flug sorgen indem ewichte beim flug ins heck schieben und beim fischen zurück in den bauch rollen. Meist sind es einfach nur kugeln in einem kanal, es gibt aber auch welche mit magneten.
Gebaut hab ich noch keine weil ich erstens geräuschwobbler nicht mag und zweitens ich meine ösen gerne tief einklebe. Das paart sich schlecht mit einer kugellaufbahn.


----------



## BaFO (20. August 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Weight transfer gibts schon lange. Soll für einen stabilen weiten flug sorgen indem ewichte beim flug ins heck schieben und beim fischen zurück in den bauch rollen. Meist sind es einfach nur kugeln in einem kanal, es gibt aber auch welche mit magneten.
> Gebaut hab ich noch keine weil ich erstens geräuschwobbler nicht mag und zweitens ich meine ösen gerne tief einklebe. Das paart sich schlecht mit einer kugellaufbahn.


Danke für die Antwort!
Die 2 oberen haben je einen kleinen Kanal mit Stahlkugeln/ Bleischroten und ne durchgehende Achse.
War innen teilweise ziemlich und beim Großen hab ich eine Kugel festgeklebt (versehentlich).
Klackert trotzdem noch. Mal sehen wie er laufen wird.


----------



## Eisenkneter (21. August 2022)

Ich bin gespannt auf deine ergebnisse. Fliegen werden die sicherlich wenn die kugeln hinten sind. Aber weil der kanal gerade isz können die kugeln beim fischen überall sein. Oder durch die schaufel ziehts denn kopf eh runter und die kugeln rollen nach vorne.
Könnte spannend sein. Berichte wie er läuft und fliegt!


----------



## BaFO (21. August 2022)

Wenn ich sie fertig (oder zumindest ordentlich versiegelt) habe, werde ich sie auf jeden Fall testen.
Denke, bei Twitches dürften die Kugeln gut klackern. 
Die Bleischrote sind leider, können sich aber mehr bewegen, weil sie kleiner sind.
Ich bin auch gespannt! 

LG Max


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. August 2022)

Ich habe auch mal wieder was Neues angefangen.

Die Jerks sind 12,5cm lang und aus Buche. Die Rohlinge wurden mit Leinöl/Terpentin im Vakuumbehälter bei -0,5 bar imprägniert, dadurch haben die Köder je gute 2g von dem Gemisch aufgenommen.

Als nächstes kriegen die Beiden eine Harzschicht.


----------



## BaFO (23. August 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder was Neues angefangen.
> 
> Die Jerks sind 12,5cm lang und aus Buche. Die Rohlinge wurden mit Leinöl/Terpentin im Vakuumbehälter bei -0,5 bar imprägniert, dadurch haben die Köder je gute 2g von dem Gemisch aufgenommen.
> 
> Als nächstes kriegen die Beiden eine Harzschicht.


Die sehen gut aus, die Gewichtsverteilung passt bestimmt.
Habt ihr da Unterschiede bemerkt bzgl Gewicht nah an der Unterseite oder eher weiter nach oben eingesetzt?
LG Max


----------



## jkc (23. August 2022)

Hi, so tiefer der Schwerpunkt um so stabiler läuft der Köder und neigt weniger zum flanken / kippen um die Längsachse. Ein gewisser Versatz des Schwerpunkts nach unten ist bei so hochrückigen Köderformen unumgänglich, da der unbeschwerte Köder sich ja flach auf die breiteste Seite legen würde.

Grüße


----------



## Eisenkneter (24. August 2022)

Ein paar Arbeitstiere. Kein aufwändiges airbrush, nur 3 lackschichten. Standard universalgrösse 12 bis 15. Gestern probelauf. Die werden alle ihre fische fangen. Wenn ich sie nicht in den wurzeln hängen lasse.


----------



## magut (24. August 2022)

Ich erkenne nicht ganz neidlos, dass deine Arbeitstiere wesentlich schöner sind als die schönsten meiner Wobbler. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir. 
LG 
Mario


----------



## jkc (24. August 2022)

Jou, mega nice


----------



## BaFO (24. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hi, so tiefer der Schwerpunkt um so stabiler läuft der Köder und neigt weniger zum flanken / kippen um die Längsachse. Ein gewisser Versatz des Schwerpunkts nach unten ist bei so hochrückigen Köderformen unumgänglich, da der unbeschwerte Köder sich ja flach auf die breiteste Seite legen würde.
> 
> Grüße


Danke für die Antwort!
Gut, dann war ich da richtig informiert…
Hab allerdings bei manchen zerknautschter die Gewichte zu nach beieinander gesetzt und damit kein weites Ausbrechen erhalten.
Die Gewichte zu weit (für meinen Geschmack) habe ich auch schon gesetzt…damit tu ich mir iwie schwer .
LG Max


----------



## BaFO (24. August 2022)

Ja die Arbeitstiere sehen echt gut aus!

Ich brauche auch ne Airbrush!
Die hier sind alle mit Pinsel bemalt.
LG Max


----------



## Eisenkneter (25. August 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, mega nice


Wenn sie auch nur ansatzweise das an Land bringen wie deine bau ich ihnen einen Schrein mit einem handgeschnitzten Petrus.


----------



## Thommy1971 (26. August 2022)

So nun kann gepinselt werden. Zwei habe ich nur mit Epoxid versiegelt, geht halt schneller


----------



## Thommy1971 (30. August 2022)

Die ersten sind fast fertig


----------



## Thommy1971 (31. August 2022)

So sieht der Tiger fertig aus. Die Flanken blitzen durch das Aluklebeband schön auf und sind UV Aktiv durch das grün und gelb was ich dünn drüber gebrusht habe. Mal schauen was die Fische für Reaktionen zeigen. 

Das Harz wird noch mit 3 Schichten Lack vor UV Strahlen geschützt


----------



## Thommy1971 (2. September 2022)

So da sind sie. Der ganz links ist mit einem Klarlack auf dem Harz beschichtet. Das ist ein Test, sollte es den gewünschten Effekt bringen, werde ich das immer so machen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (5. September 2022)

Um die Buche besser bearbeiten zu können, habe ich mir einen Frästisch gebaut.

Arbeitsplatte ist 8mm Multiplex aus Buche und die Grundplatte 22mm OSB.


----------



## Thommy1971 (8. September 2022)

Ich habe dann mal gleich damit gearbeitet, die sind fertig für's Airbrush


----------



## HerrZebra (8. September 2022)

Leute ihr seid viel zu fleißig. 
Ich komme nicht mal dazu meinen Köderkarussel zu überarbeiten  und ihr haut einen Prachtstück nach dem anderen hier raus


----------



## Thommy1971 (9. September 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich den Luftpinsel schwingen, doch es kam mal wieder anders als man denkt.

Der Angelladen im Ort hier hat einige Gummis aus dem Sortiment genommen und ein paar Jerkbaits reingenommen. Also habe ich mir 2 Sliderbaits gekauft, die nie mit ans Wasser kommen, sondern nur zum Studieren sind.

Nun konnte ich es auch nicht lassen und habe gleich mal einen nachgebaut. Nich ganz genau die Form, trotzdem mit bulligen Kopf. Da ich Röntgenbilder von diesen Ködern habe, ist das Beschweren kein Problem.

Das Holz ist Espe und der Kleine hat 7 cm


----------



## BaFO (10. September 2022)

Meine letzten Wobbler waren leider nicht alle so prima….

Hab aber schon ein neues Modell vor mir

Sollte eig ein Hecht-Swimbait werden, bin mir aber noch unsicher mit der Teilung. Ca 21cm lang und noch ohne Gewicht etc


----------



## Thommy1971 (10. September 2022)

Heute habe ich mein Köderkarrussel erneuert. Das alte Teil nimmt nur einen Köder auf. Ich habe das alte Köderkarrussel praktisch im neuen zum Teil mit verarbeitet.


----------



## jkc (11. September 2022)

BaFO schrieb:


> Meine letzten Wobbler waren leider nicht alle so prima….
> 
> Hab aber schon ein neues Modell vor mir
> 
> Sollte eig ein Hecht-Swimbait werden, bin mir aber noch unsicher mit der Teilung. Ca 21cm lang und noch ohne Gewicht etc



Hast Du nicht schon eine durchgehende Drahtachse drin?
Mit der Frontöse bin ich mir nicht sicher, so müsste der Köder bei Zug nach oben steigen und evtl. auch stark zum kippen neigen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (12. September 2022)

Die kleinen Sliderbaits habe ich auch noch zusammen gebaut. Nun habe ich erstmal was zu brushen


----------



## BaFO (12. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hast Du nicht schon eine durchgehende Drahtachse drin?
> Mit der Frontöse bin ich mir nicht sicher, so müsste der Köder bei Zug nach oben steigen und evtl. auch stark zum kippen neigen.


Nee, die Ösen werden nur eingeklebt.
Für nen swimbait is die Öse vorne wohl nicht so passend…muss ich mal schauen.

LG Max


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. September 2022)

Noch mal fix ein wenig Farbe an die Jerks, morgen werden sie versiegelt


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. September 2022)

Letzt Harzschicht ist drauf, bald geht es damit ans Wasser


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2022)

Klasse!


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Schöne Teile

Mal ne grundsätzliche Frage zu euren Harzbeschichtungen.
Ich verwende wie viele andere hier auch Behnke Epoxy, habe aber doch Probleme mit der Dauerhaftigkeit.
Langfristig habe ich Durchbisse auch bei hohen Schichtdicken oder Rissbildung an Ösen und Tauchschaufeln und in Folge dessen quillt das Holz und Risse werden zu Lackplatzern.
Gibt's hier jemanden der langfristig gute Ergebnisse mit anderen Anbietern hat?

Dank und Gruß


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. September 2022)

Ich verwende ein Deckschichtsystem, damit sind deutlich dickere Schichten möglich auf Grund der Viskosität.

Wie baust du die Lackschicht auf? Einfach Harz auf das Holz und dann Aibrush?


----------



## jkc (14. September 2022)

Ne, Holzrohling wird in der Regel weiß grundiert, dann Farbe mit dem Pinsel drauf und dann Epoxy oben drauf, Schichtdicke ist schon ordentlich, je nach  Anzahl der Durchgänge sind es geschätzt so 1 bis 2mm am Ende.
Inzwischen trage ich das Epoxy gerne nass in nass auf, sprich die untere Schicht lasse ich nicht aushärten sondern lakiere nach paar Stunden über.

Grüße


----------



## Thommy1971 (14. September 2022)

Das aufquillen kannst du vermutlich nur mit einem Holzgrund unterbinden, was allerdings wieder zusätzliche Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. Das schützt dennoch nicht davor, das sich der Köder vollsaugt. Ich probiere zwischendurch immer mal andere Holzsorten, die ich im Vakuum mit Holzschutz vollpumpe, das funktioniert auch aber leider sind die Ergebnisse immer unterschiedlich. Trotzdem ist das durchaus eine Option, nur die Trocknungszeit ist dann halt immer lang.


----------



## Thommy1971 (16. September 2022)

Ich habe zwar noch 4 Jerks zum brushen, wollte aber schon was neues anfangen.

Das werden für meine Verhältnisse schon Klopper. Für 14cm+ habe ich mir stärkeren Draht für die Ösen besorgt. 

Bin gespannt wie der läuft.


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. September 2022)

Hier ist mal so ein Versuch mit unterschiedlichen Hölzern. Buche hat hier 58g und Espe 45g. Ich werde versuchen die Espe so schwer wie die Buche zu bekommen.

Wie man sieht habe ich den Rohling aus Espe fast so schwer bekommen wie der aus Buche ist und das in 2min. im Vakuum mit Leinöl/Terpentin 1:1 gemischt. Der Nachteil ist die längere Trocknungszeit, der Vorteil liegt in der Beständigkeit gegen Wasser.


----------



## Astacus74 (17. September 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Hier ist mal so ein Versuch mit unterschiedlichen Hölzern. Buche hat hier 58g und Espe 45g. Ich werde versuchen die Espe so schwer wie die Buche zu bekommen, vielleicht noch ein tick schwerer.



Versuch doch mal mit Bangkirai das ist noch ein Tick schwerer als Buche, mußt nur drauf achten das du feinporiges erwischt.
Das hat den Hintergrund Bankirai ist nur ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Tropenhölzer und da gibt es grobporiges (schlechter zu bearbeiten) und feinporiges das brauchst du.
Bongossie wäre auch ne Möglichkeit aber halt auch grobporig und spröde.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (17. September 2022)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich bin eigentlich ganz glücklich mit meinem Holz. Mir geht es in erster Linie darum mein vorhandenes Material flexibel einzusetzen. Was ich dabei genial finde ist die Tiefenimprägnierung.


----------



## jkc (18. September 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal mit Bangkirai das ist noch ein Tick schwerer als Buche, mußt nur drauf achten das du feinporiges erwischt.
> Das hat den Hintergrund Bankirai ist nur ein Sammelbegriff für verschiedene Tropenhölzer und da gibt es grobporiges (schlechter zu bearbeiten) und feinporiges das brauchst du.
> Bongossie wäre auch ne Möglichkeit aber halt auch grobporig und spröde.
> 
> ...


Hi, ich sehe bei den besonders schweren Hölzern eigentlich fast nur Nachteile. Rohlinge lassen sich viel schlechter tarieren und vor allem ist das Holz viel schwerer zu bearbeiten. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Astacus74 (18. September 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Rohlinge lassen sich viel schlechter tarieren und vor allem ist das Holz viel schwerer zu bearbeiten.



Da magst du recht habenuaf jedenfall bei er Bearbeitung, war ja nur so eine Idee von mir, aber nur durch probieren und austauschen weren neue Dinge entwickelt


Gruß Frank


----------



## Thommy1971 (19. September 2022)

Also erst einmal finde ich es toll, wenn hier jeder auch Ideen rein bringt.

Wie ich schon sagte ist meine Technik sehr experimentell. So habe ich von 5 Rohlingen aus Espe nur 3 auch wirklich so manipulieren können das sie nicht mit Tonnen von Blei zum sinken gebracht werden müssen.

Hätte ich das Holz gekauft, wäre das Ergebnis schon sehr ärgerlich. Bei einem Wobbler wäre das nicht so schlimm wie bei einem Jerk, der dann noch gute 30-35g Blei braucht, sehe ich das anders.

Viele Grüße und immer schön am Ball bleiben


----------



## Thommy1971 (25. September 2022)

Der erste wurde im Schnelldurchgang fertig gemacht. Ich bin gespannt ob er läuft. Trotz Hartholz brauchte der 20g Blei, das finde ich ganz schön viel. Bei den nächsten wird das weniger.

Update: nach 4 Epoxidschichten ist er fertig. Ich werde die Tage damit mal ans Wasser. Wenn er so gut läuft baue ich noch ein paar davon


----------



## Thommy1971 (13. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe zum probieren mal Sekundenkleber Gel zum Ösen einkleben genommen. Bei 18kg Zugkraft habe ich aufgehört zu Testen und das Zeug für brauchbar erklärt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab was neues im Karussell.
Mal was Helles. Vielleicht zu hell. Mal sehen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaub ich hab was Wesentliches vergessen. Voila


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2022)

So sah es bei mir immer im Schulranzen aus aber cooler Wobbler.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Oktober 2022)

Kleine Werkstatt, viele Ideen.
Was du hier siehst ist der aufgeräumte Zustand. Alles in der Kiste.


----------



## jkc (2. November 2022)

Moinsen, ich bin grade dabei meine Feuerwehr Castaic zu reanimieren, da hatte ja ein Hecht die 5mm Acrylglasschaufel kaputtgebissen, Hab die Reste jetzt soweit raus, dass ich ne neue Schaufel reinsetzen kann. Hatte jetzt 4 und 6mm Polycarbonat geordert, habe aber auch noch Alublech in 2mm oder so hier. Frage ob das Polycarbonat reicht oder ich gleich Alu nehme. Ich meine Polycarbonat sollte eigentlich hinhauen, aber das dachte ich vom 5mm Plexiglas auch. lol


----------



## Mescalero (3. November 2022)

Der Aufwand ist nicht so viel höher, ich würde Alu nehmen und zumindest der Teil des Köders ist unkaputtbar.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. November 2022)

Das Polycarbonat ist eigentich unzerstörbar


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. November 2022)

Also 4 oder 5mm PC hab ich auch noch nie kaputt bekommen.
Es sei du baust ne megalange Tieftauchschaufel.
Alu kann man halt nachbiegen, ich mag das gerne.


----------



## jkc (6. November 2022)

Resurrection  




Habe mich für das 4mm Polycarbonat entschieden, das muss ausreichen.

Grüße


----------



## warrior (17. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
Mein Edelstahldraht Vorrat ist fast aufgebraucht. 
Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für 1,5-1,8mm Draht. 
Danke


----------



## jkc (17. November 2022)

Hi, ich habe zuletzt welchen bei Lureparts.nl gekauft, allerdings ist 1,5mm da der stärkste.

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (19. November 2022)

Habe auch schon wieder ein wenig angefangen zu basteln. Erstes Projekt ist ein Jitterbug in ca. 10cm zum Oberflächenangeln, einfach um so einen Köder auch Mal zu testen, da die hier in Deutschland eher weniger vertreten sind. Lauftests müssen allerdings noch durchgeführt werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Der ist super geworden.


----------



## jkc (19. November 2022)

Ah, top, da zeige ich später auch einen von.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> So sah es bei mir immer im Schulranzen aus aber cooler Wobbler.


Mit Wobbler?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Na sicher und nicht nur Wobbler.
Manchmal hab ich mich auf dem Schulweg noch umentschieden.


----------



## Thommy1971 (20. November 2022)

warrior schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mein Edelstahldraht Vorrat ist fast aufgebraucht.
> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für 1,5-1,8mm Draht.
> Danke


Guckst du hier, der lässt sich super verarbeiten: https://www.ebay.de/itm/265173796401


----------



## jkc (21. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ah, top, da zeige ich später auch einen von.


Da war ja noch was...
	

		
			
		

		
	








Schaufel ist selbst gedengelt, wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob ich das mit der Öse aus umgeschlagenen Kupferdraht so heute noch fischen würde, bauen auf gar keinen Fall.

Grüße


----------



## Luis2811 (21. November 2022)

Der Jitterbug wurde am WE getestet und läuft super.
Während der warte Zeiten bei dem Köder würde noch ein Flohmarktfund mit Lackabplatzungen und lockern Ösen
wieder aufgearbeitet und selbiges Modell wurde dann noch in "etwas" größer nochmals nachhebaut.
Der kleinere wiegt jetzt fertig ca. 70g und der große ca. 185g. Lauftests würden auch bereits erfolgreich abgeschlossen.


----------



## jkc (21. November 2022)

Sehr geil und krass, dass der so läuft, hätte erwartet, dass der wesentlich mehr Kielgewicht braucht um nicht auf die Seite zu kippen.


----------



## Luis2811 (21. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Sehr geil und krass, dass der so läuft, hätte erwartet, dass der wesentlich mehr Kielgewicht braucht um nicht auf die Seite zu kippen.



Sind ca 20 g Blei drin wäre es 5g mehr (auch getestet) würde er sich in eine sinkenden Wobbler Verwandeln. Liegt warscheinlich am verwendeten Holz (Buche) das der nicht so viel brauchte/verträgt.


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. November 2022)

Hat jemand schonmal Wobbler 3d gedruckt? Ich hab seit gestern so ein Ding halb zufällig auf meinem Schreibtisch.
Hat vielleicht jemand 3d Modelle für einen Testdruck?
Muss mich erstmal in die Software zur Modellerstellung einarbeiten.


----------



## jkc (22. November 2022)

Ich meine dazu gab es schonmal was, evtl. sogar nen eigenen Thread.
Hier z.B.:





						der große 3D-Druck Thread
					

AW: der große 3D-Druck Thread  Hi zusammen, habe soeben eine LipGrip Hecht und Zander Landungshilfe gedruckt und finde das Ergebnis eigentlich recht brauchbar. Hier ein Link zu den Files :) https://grabcad.com/library/fish-lip-pliers-1 Und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Druck. Lg Chris   Gesendet...




					www.anglerboard.de
				



Die Sachen die ich bisher aus nem 3d Drucker in der Hand hatte waren von fragwürdiger Haltbarkeit, aber da gibt's sicherlich auch unterschiedliche Qualitäten.


----------



## HerrZebra (22. November 2022)

Kommt aus so einem 3D Drucker, nicht auch wieder  " nur " Plastik heraus?


----------



## HerrZebra (24. November 2022)

Hilfeee! Mein selbstgebauter Wobbler wird gräulich. Sieht irgendwie beschlagen aus. Wo ich es fertig hatte, war es durch den Epoxyd Glas klar. Jetzt nach paar Angeltouren wird der wieder so beschlagen. Habt ihr auch dieses Phänomen?


----------



## jkc (24. November 2022)

Mischungsverhältnis beim Epoxy und Aushärtungszeit passte?


----------



## HerrZebra (24. November 2022)

Eigentlich ja. Mit Briefwaage abgemessen. Am Anfang war es klar. Nur nach paar Angeltouren trübt es ein.


----------



## jkc (24. November 2022)

Hört sich für mich danach an, dass das Zeug nicht richtig ausgehärtet ist und Wasser aufnimmt, oder ist das nur son Oberflächlicher Schleier, der sich mit nem Tuch wegwischen lässt?


----------



## Mooskugel (24. November 2022)

Carbamatbildung bei Epoxidharzbeschichtungen - Viacor
					

Woher kommt Carbamat bei Beschichtungen? Wie lässt sich die Reaktion verhindern und mit welchen Maßnahmen kann die Carbamatbildung vollständig entfernt werden?




					www.viacor.de
				




Möglicherweise Carbamatbildung, ist auf der Seite beschrieben, lässt sich aber relativ einfach entfernen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (26. November 2022)

Mal ein bischen gedruckt mit vorlagen aus dem netz, nix selbst konstruiertes.
Das ergebnis verblüfft schon, ausm drucker nehmen, stahlkugel ins loch drücken, draht rein, fertig zum fischefangen.
Der plubberwupper läuft auf anhieb. Und saugt natürlich kein wasser auf. 
Aber irgendwie halt nicht daselbe wie schnitzen, bohren, schleifen, austarieren.

Und beim selbstkonstruiren am cad fehlt jedes gefühl, wieviel blei rein muss.
Bei den geschnitzten mach ich das nach gefühl und lieg mittlerweile fast immer richtig. Wenn nicht wird wieder was rausgebohrt.
War mal was anderes, aber schnitzen ist schöner.
Die geschnitzten haben halt eine Seele.

Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich den drucker behalt, hab ihn mal 3 Wochen zum Testen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. November 2022)

Also ich werd beim holz bleiben.
Diese Druckerplaste lässt sich kaum bearbeiten. 
Auch nicht mit dremel, wird sofort warm und verschmiert dann.
Und weil  der Drucker ja nicht massiv druckt sondern als Wabenstruktur bin ich mal gar nicht sicher ob die Ösen halt haben. Oder ob das ganze teil unter fisch nicht zerbricht.
Dazu kommt dass das Teil durch die Waben sehr leicht ist. Also löcher bohren und blei. 3mal mehr als bei buchenholz.

Bei holz lass ich einfach flüssiges blei reintropfen. Geht hier nat nicht. Käme unten wieder raus.


Unterm strich viel mehr aufwand als holzwobbler, aber weniger bauspass.

Einziger vorteil: perfekt symmetrisch.
Zumindest bevor das blei reinkommt.

Hat spass gemacht auszuprobieren, aber Ich bleiib beim holz.


----------



## Luis2811 (28. November 2022)

Da der zuletzt gebaute Jitterbug so gut lief, konnte ich nicht anders wie noch einen in einer Nummer kleiner zu bauen. Und gleichzeitig wurde noch ein Rohling zu einem weiterer Miniwobbler fürs Forellenangeln aufgebaut. Dieses mal beide in Naturoptik ohne irgendwelche Farben oder ähnliches.


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

Thommy1971 schrieb:


> Guckst du hier, der lässt sich super verarbeiten: https://www.ebay.de/itm/265173796401


Danke für den Tipp, gerade solide 70€ für Draht in 1,5; 2 und 2,5mm da gelassen, leider werden die Versandkosten nicht korrekt berechnet, tritt zuletzt vermehrt auf bei eBay.


Edit: Manuelle Korrektur aber blitzschnell.
Grüße


----------



## Eisenkneter (3. Dezember 2022)

Die Frau hat mir wieder was bemalt. Ich find sie toll. Die Wobbler. Beide. Also, alle 3.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (3. Dezember 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 425676
> 
> Die Frau hat mir wieder was bemalt. Ich find sie toll. Die Wobbler. Beide. Also, alle 3.


Geile Farbgebung


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

Aus dem 3d drucker. Heute im zweiten versuch erster hecht. Alle ösen haben gehalte.
Läuft wirklich top. Schöne schlangenlinien.

Die bebleiung ist schlampig ausgeführt, ein prototyp halt.
Kein eigenes design sondern runtergeladen.


----------



## Kössi (12. Dezember 2022)

Hallo Wobblergemeinde.
Nach langer langer Zeit nun auch mal wieder was von mir. Habe schon Anfang des Jahres ein paar 17cm Grand Ma`s begonnen, aber gestern erst den Epoxi draufbekommen.
Ich habe meinen 1mm Edelstahldraht 10m letztens für 4,95€ bei Gerd Gräfenhahn in 31535 Neustadt über ebay geschossen.


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Dezember 2022)

Mein Erster dieser Art. Material ist Espe, wenn der läuft werde ich da noch einige von machen. Die Gewichte sind so ziemlich genau da, wo sie auch beim Original sind.


----------



## HerrZebra (15. Dezember 2022)

Wie hast das mit dem Epoxyd gelant? Wird es bei den Kiemen abgestuft oder komplett bedeckt? Hoffe du verstehst was ich meine


----------



## Thommy1971 (15. Dezember 2022)

Das Harz hat sich da abgesetzt, der Effekt war aber gewollt. Ich hätte auch normal grundieren können, das ist aber nur ein Testköder und da muss es alles schnell gehen


----------



## Thommy1971 (22. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
Ich finde es immer wieder interessant wie unterschiedlich sich Holz verarbeiten lässt. Am Sonntag habe ich einen Rohlinge aus Espe im Vakuum imprägnieren wollen. Das Holz hat den Holzschutz aber nicht so gut aufnehmen wollen. Also dann halt auf die alte Tour und siehe da es dauert halt nur länger.


----------



## Luis2811 (28. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gab es auch Mal wieder etwas fast neues und zwar noch einen 30cm Wobbler. Dieses mal aber aus Nadelbaumholz um ihn etwas leichter zu halten trotzdem dass er ca. 5mm stärker ist. Morgen wird dann noch ein Lauftest durchgeführt und danach dann noch mal eine oder zwei Schichten Lack wenn er läuft.


----------



## jkc (28. Dezember 2022)

mega geil

Fürn richtiges Schiff braucht es auch bei der Ködergröße den Schwanzdrilling nicht


----------



## Eisenkneter (Samstag um 16:58)

Handgrosse Schnitzarbeit aus Linde.
Läuft klasse. Hakeigenschaften wohl weniger.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (Samstag um 17:00)

Wie geil ist der denn von der Größe her eher der Waller Wobler


----------



## Eisenkneter (Samstag um 17:01)

Ich weiss selbst nicht was das ist. Ein Spasswobbler.
Aber auch der wird seinen Hecht fangen.


----------



## Lorenz (Samstag um 18:15)

Die weit abstehenden Flossen müsste man wohl eher aus Gummi oder Federn fertigen, damit sie nachgeben können...


----------



## Thommy1971 (Dienstag um 18:42)

Ich habe den ersten Schwung der 15cm Jerks fertig. Alle sinkend und um die 90g schwer.


----------

